# Zeigt her eure Cubes



## fatali (20. September 2004)

so,was soll ich noch groß sagen ausser - zeigt her eure cubes !


----------



## rboncube (20. September 2004)

Mach mal denn Anfang.
Das ist meins.An Weihnachten gibt´s ein neues.  

Ciao Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. September 2004)

Meins:
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/27886/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## aton (21. September 2004)

Ok, ich kann jetzt zwar nicht ganz mithalten,
aber ich bin glücklich mit dem Teil  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/46673/sort/1/cat/500/page/1 

Übrigens finde ich die Idee mit dem Cube-Forum ganz ausgezeichnet


----------



## bernd e (21. September 2004)

Das ist mein altes Cube XC (natürlich nicht von der Stange  ), wobei "alt" relativ ist. Es ist ein 2003er Modell und hat ca. 300 km gelaufen.
Dieses Verkaufe ich zur Zeit. Hat wer Interesse?

Rahmengröße 17", Federweg 125 mm (v/h), also ein Enduro-Bike.

Jetzt habe ich ein Cube AMS pro SPV (natürlich auch nicht von der Stange) mit Rohloff Speedhub, Hayes usw. (Bilder habe ich noch keine vom neuen Bike).


----------



## MightyM (21. September 2004)

Hier ist mein (damals noch jungfreudiges) Radl
AMS-Pro 2004 

Greetz Michi


----------



## reinig (21. September 2004)

Das ist mein Cube AMS Pro 2004er:


----------



## gegges (21. September 2004)

Guckst du hier, siehst du schönes Fahrrad.


----------



## Toni172 (21. September 2004)

Und hier mein AMS PRO 
Bike: Cube AMS PRO 2004 "custom made", 
Gabel MZ Marathon SL 105mm, 
Dämpfer Manitou QRL, Julie Disk, Deore und XT 

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/51657/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Grüße Toni


----------



## cybal (22. September 2004)

hier ein weiteres ams-pro in weiss (ams comp rahmen mit kompletten pro komponenten - xt disc)..

fotos hier


----------



## Axas (22. September 2004)

Srvus,
Hier ist mein schönes LTD5 mit 1500g (sabber...) DT Swiss LRS
mhhhhhhhhhh




bd, A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-racer (22. September 2004)

Hi Ho

So jetzt mal meins - Cube XC Pro













So bis denne alex-racer


----------



## Speedhunt (22. September 2004)

guckst du hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/60849/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Rune Roxx (23. September 2004)

Das Bild ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell*... aber es ist das beste, das ich von Bike & Biker habe:






größer 

Modell: Cube Elite Teamline 2002 mit einigen Veränderungen (inkl. Flaschenhalter, Polar, Pedalen... <10kg)

*sichtbare Veränderungen: Crank Brother's Egg Beater S, Hügi/517/Revo-LRS mit Michelin Latex Tube, XT 12-34 und Michelin Comp S light, Avid SD7, zzyzx-Schnellspanner, keine Satteltaschenaufnahme, SLR XP, kein Dreck am Unterrohr

unsichtbare Veränderungen: noch schneller.


----------



## bikeburnz (23. September 2004)

Na dann will ich auch mal meins zeigen... 
XC Competition von 2003 mit Magura Louise und fast 3000 km Fahrleistung, diverse Jumps und Stürze und noch alles ganz!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/33959/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Bergziege_82 (24. September 2004)

Hier ist mein gerade mal drei Wochen altes Cube Reaction:





Und so siehts aus wenns sauber ist:


----------



## Jackass1987 (25. September 2004)

so dann will ich auch mal mein LTD 3 posten : 






Mittlerweile habe ich schon viele Parts getauscht und es wiegt auch nur noch 11,4 kg. Es folgt aber noch ein leichterer Laufradsatz. 

Kommentare und konstruktiven Kritiken sind wie immer erwünscht 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (26. September 2004)

Hier mein BCR 601...noch in Serienversion...


http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Mybike4.htm


----------



## TAILor (26. September 2004)

Hallo Carsten,

bist du mit dem BCR 601 ne transalp gefahren?

pS. ab wann kann man deine DVD kaufen ?   
bzw Filmvorstellungen?


----------



## Carsten (26. September 2004)

Ne das Cube habe ich erst seit 3 Wochen.
Bin aber ne Tagestour um die Mieminger Kette damit gefahren.

Auf dem AC hab ich ja bekanntlich ein VOTEC geknickt

DVD: dazu gibt´s noch nix konkretes. Mein Bruder sitzt seit 6 Wochen im Studio und schafft daran.


----------



## OrlandoMTB (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle Cube-Fahrer !!

ich hab seit einiger Zeit auch ein neues   






Grüsse

Flo


----------



## polo (1. Oktober 2004)

interessante sattelposition


----------



## tino-bino (5. Oktober 2004)




----------



## rboncube (6. Oktober 2004)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum ich hier im Cube-Forum keine Bilder sehen kann???Kann zwar die Beiträge lesen,aber die Anhänge oder die Bilder sind nicht zu sehen.Ist aber nur im Cube Forum so.

Ciao rene´


----------



## vopsi (6. Oktober 2004)

Klickste hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/61214/size/big/sort/1/cat/500 
kannste och mal kieken.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (8. Oktober 2004)

das ist meins.XC Comp 2004 2 Tage jung.
Nicht von der Stange.
Axel Comp Gabel und Hayes nine Bremsen.


----------



## wadenschwein (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, hier meins in einem coolen Revier , die Zeche prosperHaniel, morgens um 6. ECHT geile Ecke da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyM (12. Oktober 2004)

@wadenschwein:
echt geile Bilder, ich glaub du hast mich etz angesteckt, auch mal morgens nen Nightride zu wagen. Mal schaun ob ich mich letztenendes auch mal dazu durchringen kann ähnliche Fotos zu posten 

Greetz 
Michi


----------



## Wipfler (13. Oktober 2004)

wadenschwein schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hier meins in einem coolen Revier , die Zeche prosperHaniel, morgens um 6. ECHT geile Ecke da




 hast Du da abends länger hochgebraucht oder stehst Du einfach so früh auf  ?


----------



## cube-rider2610 (13. Oktober 2004)

hier ist meins. mehr bilder sind in meinem benutzeralbum


----------



## OrlandoMTB (14. Oktober 2004)

@wadenschwein

echt schöne Bilder !!!   
habe heuer im sommer auch desöfteren "morgenritte" veranstaltet, da herrscht halt eine geile stimmung. aber dass ich die digicam mal mitgenommen hätte .... mist !   

Greets 

flo


----------



## masterali (21. Oktober 2004)

So hier mal meins:

Gewicht Cube LTD 3 2002 							


Rahmen			Cube LTD 3 2002		1.848 
Gabel			Rock Shox Duke SL 100		1.750 
Cantibolzen			vorne ALU/ hinten original	27 
Bremsen AVID SD 7		553 
Pedale			Xpedo Moutain Force Mag/Ti		228 
Kurbel 			Shimano XT 2004 (integriertes Innenlager) 860 
Kette			Shimano XT 2004 			300 
Kassette			Shimano XT 2004			264 
Schaltwerk			Shimano XT 2002		253 
Umwerfer			Shimano XT 2002			166 
Schalthebel			Shimano XT (ohne Anzeige)	250 
Steuersatz			Ritchey			150 
Vorbauspacer			Carbon Vorbauspacer 15 mm	5 
Vorbau			Syntace F 99 			96 
Lenker			Syntace Duraflite Carbon		118 
Griffe			Extralite Neogrips			32 
Bar Ends			XLC Team Ultralight		47 
Tacho			Ciclomaster CM 409		60 
Sattel			Tune Speedneedle			130 
Sattelstütze			Ritchey WCS 		238 
Sattelschnellspanner			Extralite The Clamp14 
Laufrad VR			Tune Mig 75/MavicX517/Velox Felgenband	605 
Laufrad HR			Tune Mag 200/MavicX517/Velox Felgenband	814 
Schnellspanner			Tune AC 16 +17		59 
Reifen Michelin Comp S light		925 
Schläuche Schwalbe light		264 
Ventilkappen			DNM vercromt		5 
Züge			Shimano SIS			100 
Kettenstrebenschutz			Lizard Skin	14 


							10.175


----------



## polo (22. Oktober 2004)

ich fiinde es schön - auch wenn leichtbau + cube ltd rahmen eher eigenartig ist.
optisch stört (mich) allerdings der kurze vorbau


----------



## Cubabike (22. Oktober 2004)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ich fiinde es schön - auch wenn leichtbau + cube ltd rahmen eher eigenartig ist.
> optisch stört (mich) allerdings der kurze vorbau




...mit'nem Elite-Rahmen und einer SID- oder Skareb-Gabel ließen sich noch realistische ~700g sparen... dann wär's aber eben kein "LTD" mehr, sondern eine Leichtbau-Stangenware...

[...Lästermode: off] 
 

Cubabike


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. Oktober 2004)

Die ganzen Bilder findet ihr, wenn ihr links auf "Fotos" klickt, oder unter "Crosscountry und Marathon" :biggrin: :lol2:

Gruß
Airmatic


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. Oktober 2004)

Hey Wadenschwein, bis vor ner Woche hatte ich auch noch´n Airwing, is echt´n geiles Teil, hat total Spass gemacht. So, und nun geh ich mein Bike putzen, hats ja dringend nötig, wei man sieht! Am Sonntag solls ja schön Wetter werden, da kann ich´s ja wieder einschlammen! 

Schönes Woe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterali (22. Oktober 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit'nem Elite-Rahmen und einer SID- oder Skareb-Gabel ließen sich noch realistische ~700g sparen... dann wär's aber eben kein "LTD" mehr, sondern eine Leichtbau-Stangenware...
> 
> [...Lästermode: off]
> 
> ...



hab ich auch irgendwann vor auf laserline oder teamline rahmen zu wechseln! Aber warum sollte es dann ein Stangenbike sein??

Ich kenne keine Firma die von Haus aus Xpedo-Pedale montiert oder die Tune-Teile montiert(e) auch nur Principia von Haus aus. Von Stangenware kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht reden. Die Liste der zu änderten Teile ist aber schon wieder sehr lang. Die 10 KG Marke knack ich auch noch ohne neuen Rahmen oder Gabel!


----------



## Cubabike (22. Oktober 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum sollte es dann ein Stangenbike sein??




Hi Masterali,

hoffe, Du hast meinen Frotzelei nicht allzu ernst genommen, finde Dein Bike sehr hübsch (fast so hübsch wie meine 11.3kg-Rote-Göttin!   ) und mit eigenem Charakter.

Der "Ernst" hinter der Lästerei steckt darin, dass es am Ende doch immer wieder dieselben (elendsteuren) Leichtbau-Teile sind, die ein Bike unter die 10kg-Marke bringen, also Tune, Thomson, Syntace,...
von daher gesehen haben solche "Ultra-Leicht"-Bikes auch wenig Individualität, auch wenn sie sich doch stark von Katalog-Ware unterscheiden... 
Ich seh schon, dass Leichtbau ein Hobby oder sogar eine Art Sucht werden kann, finde aber auch, dass ein Bike (wie z.B. meine Rote-Göttin oder mein Fury) ein "Idealgewicht" hat, wo es noch nicht zu viel "Speck um die Rippen" hat und dennoch noch voll z.B. Gagaseetrail-tauglich ist, was man von manch so einem Bulimie-Bike (nicht DEINEM!   ) wohl nicht mehr behaupten kann   
Soweit so gut, weitermachen   


Cubabike


----------



## masterali (22. Oktober 2004)

ja ich find dein rad auch schön! die ansicht dass z. B. Tune Standard-Ware ist kommt auch nur wenn man jeden Tag im Leichtbau-Forum liest. Bei uns auf den trails hab ich z. B. noch nie einen Tune-Freilauf surren hören. (Außer meinen) 

Aber bedingt hast du schon recht. Wenn man im Leichtbauforum die Ausstattungslisten liest da denk ich auch manchmal: " Oh nein schon wieder so ein Duraflite Carbon o. ä.)


----------



## OLB Carre (23. Oktober 2004)

hier sind meine zwei bikes!
Cube flying circus
Cube XC pro


----------



## zechmeister (24. Oktober 2004)

Hier mein neues (ams comp) getuned mit duke sl und xtr.
Ich kann zwar mit den "Impressionen" oben nicht mithalten, aber das Rad soll ja im vordergrund stehen, oder ??


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (26. Oktober 2004)

@zechmeister

boahhh,die Sitzhöhe ist ja  quällerisch.

was hast du für Bereifung drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zechmeister (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahr immer über 15 cm überhöhung (bins so gewohnt vom triathlon)
reifen sind: Hutchington scorpion 2,3er - die einzigen die ich in grau gefunden hab )


----------



## Toni172 (29. Oktober 2004)

Am Anfang des "Freds" hatte ich ja nur einen Link, aber nachdem ich das endlich mit dem Bildanhängen hinbekomme hier mal meins:

Cube AMS PRO 2004 "custom made", Gabel MZ Marathon SL 105mm, Dämpfer Manitou QRL, Julie Disc, XT, Deore Kurbel (wird gegen XT oder Afterburner getauscht)








Anregungen und Tipps erwünscht.

Grüße Toni


----------



## masterali (29. Oktober 2004)

> Deore Kurbel (wird gegen XT oder Afterburner getauscht)



Das is keine Deore-Kurbel!! Das is so ne Mogelpackung die es mit Innenlager auf 1,2 KG bringt!! Also unbedingt tauschen!


----------



## bernd e (29. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig erkennen kann, handelt es sich um eine Deore bzw. Alivio Kurbel. Unter Deore gibt es eine Version in Hollowtech und eine in voll, diese hört auf den Namen FC-M440. Die einen verkaufen die 440er als Alivio die anderen als Deore.


----------



## Toni172 (29. Oktober 2004)

@masterali
Uff !!!!! Das die Kurbel schwer ist weis ich ja, aber das das gute Stück mit Lager 1,2 Kg wiegen soll   , dass hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Da wird es aber Zeit mal Ersatz zu besorgen. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob es ne silberne XT oder ne schwarze Afterburner werden soll. Was meint Ihr?
Ach so, auf der Kurbel steht auch wie vermutet FC-M440. Das ist ein Teil welches ich von meinem "LTD 4" übernommen habe.


----------



## bernd e (29. Oktober 2004)

Das ist Geschmacksache, ich persönlich finde es mit schwarzem Rahmen und Gabel, ganz gut wenn die Anbauteile silber sind. Das lockert ein wenig auf.


----------



## zechmeister (29. Oktober 2004)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Anfang des "Freds" hatte ich ja nur einen Link, aber nachdem ich das endlich mit dem Bildanhängen hinbekomme hier mal meins:
> 
> Cube AMS PRO 2004 "custom made", Gabel MZ Marathon SL 105mm, Dämpfer Manitou QRL, Julie Disc, XT, Deore Kurbel (wird gegen XT oder Afterburner getauscht)
> 
> ...



Was könnte man da noch ändern ???
edelrahmen, supergabel, top reifen !
najy die kurbel , o.k.
ich würd auch einen anderen Sattel fahren !
Mein tip: der SLK in "Carbon" Karo wäre top !


----------



## Toni172 (30. Oktober 2004)

@Zechmeister 
Danke für die Tipps.

Das mit dem Sattel simmt. Ich liebäugel schon die ganze Zeit mit einem SLR. Ich hoffe nur das der zu meinem Hintern passt.

Dann gibt es noch ein paar Sachen die man auf den ersten Blick bei dem Bild nicht so erkennt.

1. Die Shifter sind Deore. Funktionieren aber Prima und sind natürlich schwarz. XT und LX sind ja silber. ODer ? Das einzige in schwarz wäre dann SRAM Attack (Rapid) oder SRAM Grip Shift (Rocket). Nur die GRip Shift werden am 56cm WCS mit Hörnchen schon recht eng. Naja schaun mer mal.

2. Die Laufräder sind Standard Deore NAben mit 223 Felgen und 2.0 Comp Speichen. Die wiegen bestimmt 2 Kg. Aber so lange die halten bleiben Sie erst mal drann. Natürlich habe ich die NAben schon  komplett zerlegt und gereinigt. Die Abdichtung der Deore ist ja so schlecht, da sind die Sandkörner im Gehäuse drinn.   Der Freilauf wurde auch schon mal auf Garantie ersetzt, welche jetzt aber abgelaufen ist. Sollte es also in Zukunft da was zu ersetzen geben muss ich sehen. So LRS mit American Classic, 717, und Sapim Speichen wäre schon was.    Aber das Konto   

Grüße Torsten


----------



## northpoint (19. November 2004)

Cube LTD 5 FrameKit und der Rest ist selber zusammengestellt.

Siehe Fotos!


----------



## funkt (4. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Mein (Erst-)Bike: Ein Cube AMS Pro Custom. D. h. Framekit mit Manitou Skareb SPV und SPV-Dämpfer. Der Rest wurde von mir selbst zusammen gestellt. 
Hat im Moment allerdings Winterpause - jetzt muss das Focus wieder ran. Auch am Focus ist lediglich der Rahmen noch Original.


- siehe mein Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polizeikranich (5. Dezember 2004)

ein cube ltd2 und ein flying circus schmücken zur zeit meine garage.  
siehe fotoalbum
mfg tobias


----------



## Caragorn (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo liebe Cube Biker   

Seit heute bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Cube LTD 5.
Wollte eigentlich erst das Reaction 2005 haben,aber der Preis und die fast gleichwertige Ausstattung war einfach zu verlockend.
Werde es morgen in aller Ruhe aufbauen,da es per Post gekommen ist und noch die üblichen Teile wie Räder,Lenker,Sattel,usw... angebaut werden muss.
Begebe mich mit Scheibenbremsen auf absolutes Neuland und muss erstmal schauen wie man die einstellt,da die am Hinterrad (ist schon eingebaut) schleift.
Bin eben noch ein Newbie und werde euch bestimmt noch mit ein paar fragen hier auf die Nerven gehen und hoffe ihr seit mir deswegen nicht böse.
Mache deswegen aber nicht tausend Threads auf und werde auch brav die Suchfunktion nutzen. 

Bilder kommen auch so schnell wie möglich.
Muss nur warten bis ein Kumpel mir dafür schnell seine Kamera gibt.

Ciao und schönes Wochenende (und hoffentlich gutes Bike Wetter )

Christian


----------



## nasenmann (10. Dezember 2004)

Glückwunsch   , habe selber erst vor zwei wochen mir das selbe bike gekauft und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit   
wünsch dir viel spaß damit.
gruß der nasenmann


----------



## Caragorn (10. Dezember 2004)

@nasenmann

Danke 
Habe jetzt noch die Shimano PD-M 540 Pedale günstig bekommen.
Am Montag noch passende Schuhe bei einem Shop in der Nähe kaufen.
Die haben Auslaufmodelle von Diadora und will mir die Teile mal genauer anschauen.
Mir gefallen nur die Griffe nicht und da mir schnell die Finger einschlafen will ich noch gerne diese Terry Ergon mit integrierten Hörnchen haben.

Jetzt noch ne kurze frage zu der Gabel.
Das ist ja ne Luft/Öl Gabel und möchte gerne wissen ob ich da ne Pumpe brauche und wenn ja welche kann man empfehlen.

Ciao Christian


----------



## nasenmann (11. Dezember 2004)

hallo christian,
die griff sind bei mir auch schon ausgetauscht   .
welche gabel hast du denn ? also wenn wie bei mir die black platinum 04ér modell ist,
dann brauchste eigentlich keine (dämpfer-)pumpe.
gruß der nasenmann


----------



## Caragorn (11. Dezember 2004)

@nasenmann

Ist ne Scareb Comp mit Lockout dran.

Bin wie gesagt im technischen Bereich noch ein Newbie.
Suche im moment auch noch passende Berichte zu Scheibenbremsen und Gabeln über Wartung und Einstellungen.

Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt wie ich mit Shimanos neuer Schalttechnik zurecht komme.Ist schon ziemlich ungewohnt.

Ciao Christian


----------



## funkt (11. Dezember 2004)

ChrisTML schrieb:
			
		

> @nasenmann
> 
> Suche im moment auch noch passende Berichte zu Scheibenbremsen und Gabeln über Wartung und Einstellungen.


Hi! Schau mal in der ganz brandneuen "Mountain Bike" da is'n Scheibenbremsentest drin.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Caragorn (12. Dezember 2004)

@funkt

Danke für den Tip 
Habe die neue MB noch nicht geholt und wollte das morgen machen.

Mal schauen ob ich dann damit zurecht komme.
Ansonsten muss ich mal warten bis der Schwiegersohn von unseren Mietern zu Besuch ist,denn der hat wohl einen Radladen.
Werde ihn dann mal fragen ob er mir ein paar private Stunden Wartung und Einstellung vermitteln kann.

Ciao Christian


----------



## Caragorn (15. Dezember 2004)

Moin 

Nicht wundern aber mein Account habe ich von ChrisTML in Caragorn ändern lassen.

Am Wochenende bekomme ich jetzt die Kamera und mache dann ein paar Bilder vom Bike.

Ciao
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nasenmann (17. Dezember 2004)

hallo gemeinde,
meine frau hat auch jetzt ein neues (siehe fotoalbum) !! bin grad eben mit dem aufbau fertig geworden   . morgen noch ne testfahrt und dann   .
klein, aber fein  
gruß der nasenmann


----------



## FataL (18. Dezember 2004)

Sooo ist zwar nich das Hamer ding aber es is meins


----------



## André Berger (19. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute, hier mein erster Beitrag und mein Cube XC-Comp. Hab es aber im Vergleich zur Serie aus dem Katalog 04 etwas umgerüstet. HAYES hfx9,XT Narben,Spanner usw. Andere felgen: Rigida Taurus. Andere Gabel: Manitou Axel ELITE, DH Pedale. nen höheren Lenker usw usw. Ist inzwischen fast schon dem PRO gleich zu setzten, leider habe ich halt dei COMP Lackierung  
Das Foto ist schon nen paar Wochen alt...ist noch net alles drauf.
Grüße André


----------



## André Berger (19. Dezember 2004)

@ Cube XC-Comp: Du hast die andere Version aus dem kleingedruckten vom 04er Katalog, oder???Gabel Axel COMP ohne Lock out und die Hayes Bremsen..oder???
Is bei mir ähnlich. Hab die Axel Elite mit Lock out,XT Narben mit XT Spannern, die Taurus 2000 Felgen.
Wir können uns ja mal austauschen. Würd mich freuen.  
André


----------



## slow-old-yeti (21. Dezember 2004)

Bilder von meiner cube flotte, die im lauf der jahre zusammengekommen ist, in meinen fotoalbum. http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/27653


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Januar 2005)

Hier seht ihr mich auf meinem Cube Acid '03.

Hoffe man kann das einigermaßen gut erkennen. 

mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-racer (8. Januar 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Hier seht ihr mich auf meinem Cube Acid '03.
> 
> Hoffe man kann das einigermaßen gut erkennen.
> 
> mfg benni




Hi

Ich sehe du fährst ohne Licht, nicht gut man sieht dich ja als Autofahrer nicht.


gruß Alex


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Januar 2005)

@alex-racer:

Hi Alex,

das Foto von mir wurde vor meiner Haustür auf einem Gehweg bei 5 km/h geschossen, nachdem wir am Bike geschraubt haben (Umwerfer, neue Kette etc.) ich würde sonst nie ohne HELM   fahren, geschweige denn ohne Licht.

Nur bei diesen Temperaturen und für die kleine Testfahrt war mir eine Mütze lieber   

Also, kein Grund zur Sorge...   


mfg benni - hoffe mein Bike gefällt euch einigermaßen  hehe


----------



## TinaS (9. Januar 2005)

wadenschwein schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hier meins in einem coolen Revier , die Zeche prosperHaniel, morgens um 6. ECHT geile Ecke da.





Wo ist denn diese Zeche?
Schaut verlockend aus.

Schöne Bikes habt ihr.
Cube baut schöne Fahrräder.


----------



## marvinse (9. Januar 2005)

Ahoi
Gesundes neues Jahr von mir )
Werde am donnerstag am meniskus operiert und nu hängt mein bike im schlafzimmer an der wand und muss auf mich warten ;((
MFG marvinse


----------



## Wipfler (9. Januar 2005)

mmmm... was los mit Deinem Knie ???
Aber besser im Winter als im Sommer, oder ???

Jedenfalls: Beste Wünsche von mir   


Markus


----------



## marvinse (9. Januar 2005)

Ahoi
rechter innerer meniskus angerissen ;((
am donnerstag atroskopie mit instandsetzung des kaputen teils und dann 3 bis 6 wochen reha ;((
hab wohl nen schlechtes leistungsgewicht sagt der doc haha )
nun gut muß ich durch aber dann .....
Bis die tage
MFG marvinse


----------



## focusrider (12. Januar 2005)

hy leute,

bin am freitag auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Xc Comp  
Werd auch noch ein paar Änderungen vornehmen Klicks und eine neue Gabel muss ran (jetzt leider nur eine RS Judy SL mit UTurn). Sorry wegen dem Namen aber mein Focus Whistler Disc wurde mir gestohlen. Wenn ich mit den Umbauten fertig bin postet ich sie euch.

Bis denn der focusrider


----------



## Bluestar (16. Januar 2005)

Hier mal mein Cube.
War ein Rahmen Kit welches ich günstig erworben habe.
Ist eigentlich auch soweit komplett, aber da ich vorerst nur meine alten Acera Rapidfire und 98` LX Schaltwerk anbauen musste, werden diese jetzt noch gegen Deore XT Schaltwerk und LX Rapidfire getauscht.
Später dann auf alle Fälle noch ein neuer Laufradsatz mit Schwalbe Racing Ralph Bereifung und dann bin ich eigentlich zufrieden damit.


----------



## webmonster007 (16. Januar 2005)

dann will ich meines auch mal zum besten geben:







hab mittlerweile den daempfer rumgedreht, damit ich besser an die ventile komme. so richtig bringt's das aber auch nicht.

wer hat auch ein ams pro und wie kommt ihr mit der daempferpumpe an die ventile des swinger 3-way?


----------



## DeathMagick (19. Januar 2005)

Oh Mann, das ist ja ein Traum hier!!! Ich glaub ich hau meins auch mal rein, aber erstmal muß es noch für die Saison hergerichtet werden, hab schon diverse neue Teile geordert. Ist ein Elite Laserline...

Meine sch... Prüfungen hinter mich bringen, dann kanns losgehen im Februar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Losbodos (20. Januar 2005)

webmonster007 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer hat auch ein ams pro und wie kommt ihr mit der daempferpumpe an die ventile des swinger 3-way?



ich fahr auch eins. inzwischen hab ich den dämpfer ebenfalls umgedreht - so komm ich mit meiner pumpe gut an alle ventile. vorher ging's nur mit winkeladapter am spv-ventil. war ne gute lösung (keine lust auf dämpfer-rein/raus-geschraube) aber die spv-kammer verlor immer etwas druck, so dass der gaul nach vier wochen regelmäßig das schaukeln anfing. dachte, der adapter sei undicht, verliere aber jetzt auch ohne adapter noch spv-druck. was soll's, ab und zu nachpumpen ist noch in ordnung.


----------



## Meller (20. Januar 2005)

cube rules


----------



## Meller (20. Januar 2005)

Servus
 des is mein Würfel. war quasi liebe auf den zweiten ritt 

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/92225/sort/1/cat/6052/page/1


----------



## brilli (25. Januar 2005)

hallöchen

das ist mein cube!








gruß brilli


----------



## Lumos (26. Januar 2005)

@brilli: das ist ja fast meines! hab auch schwarze federgabel, schwarze griffe und schwarzen sattel (den du nicht hast   ) oben. ein wenig schwer aber sonst voll ok!


----------



## brilli (27. Januar 2005)

Lumos schrieb:
			
		

> @brilli: das ist ja fast meines! hab auch schwarze federgabel, schwarze griffe und schwarzen sattel (den du nicht hast   ) oben. ein wenig schwer aber sonst voll ok!



hallöchen

einige sachen sind nicht mehr original wie im laden!
gabel,vorbau,lenker,sattel,griffe,sattelstütze,kurbeln,räder,reifen,hatten ich alles
ändern lassen weil die serienausstattung mir nicht so gefallen hat,deswegen
gleichen sich die bikes nicht 100 prozentig!  

ps:zeig dochmal ein foto von deinem bike!!!!!!


gruß brilli


----------



## Lumos (27. Januar 2005)

brilli schrieb:
			
		

> ps:zeig dochmal ein foto von deinem bike!!!!!!



ok, so viel hab ich nicht geändert, nur ein paar dinge, weil mir die roten sachen nicht gefallen haben! wieviel wiegt dein bike jetzt? ich werde versuchen, ein foto anzuhängen, hab ich hier noch nie gemacht:


----------



## brilli (28. Januar 2005)

Lumos schrieb:
			
		

> ok, so viel hab ich nicht geändert, nur ein paar dinge, weil mir die roten sachen nicht gefallen haben! wieviel wiegt dein bike jetzt? ich werde versuchen, ein foto anzuhängen, hab ich hier noch nie gemacht:


hallöchen
 wiegen kann ich es noch nicht, habe keine waage!
ps:du must ziemlich klein sein,wenn ich deine rahmengröße sehe.  
zum bike sehr schön!

gruß brilli


----------



## Lumos (28. Januar 2005)

brilli schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen
> wiegen kann ich es noch nicht, habe keine waage!
> ps:du must ziemlich klein sein,wenn ich deine rahmengröße sehe.
> zum bike sehr schön!
> ...



hallo brilli!
ich hab meines mit mir auf die waage gestellt und dann mich abgezogen   ganz schön schwer *g*
ja, mein rahmen ist sicher kleiner als deiner, aber ich bin ja auch kein mann, darf also etwas kleiner sein   
lg
lumos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2005)

lumos ,nettes bike haste da ,aber die pedale passen nicht wirklich ,das musste schon zugeben


----------



## Lumos (29. Januar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> lumos ,nettes bike haste da ,aber die pedale passen nicht wirklich ,das musste schon zugeben


ok ok, zugegeben. sind pd-m545. die pd-m520 liegen schon lange bei mir herum, war nur zu faul zum umschrauben   hoffe, die wären dann ok für dich


----------



## brilli (29. Januar 2005)

Lumos schrieb:
			
		

> hallo brilli!
> ich hab meines mit mir auf die waage gestellt und dann mich abgezogen   ganz schön schwer *g*
> ja, mein rahmen ist sicher kleiner als deiner, aber ich bin ja auch kein mann, darf also etwas kleiner sein
> lg
> lumos



hallöchen

das du zum weiblichen geschlecht gehörst war nicht zuerkennen!  
dann nehme ich das klein,natürlich wieder zurück!  

gruß brilli


----------



## DeathMagick (29. Januar 2005)

Hallöchen! Dumme Frage, wie stellt man ein Photo direkt in den Beitrag, also nicht als Anhang?  ...


----------



## Lumos (29. Januar 2005)

brilli schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen
> das du zum weiblichen geschlecht gehörst war nicht zuerkennen!
> dann nehme ich das klein,natürlich wieder zurück!
> gruß brilli



na gut, ich verzeih's dir   
lg
lumos


----------



## masterali (30. Januar 2005)

ein Cube muss nicht immer schwer sein.....








9,95 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brilli (30. Januar 2005)

DeathMagick schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen! Dumme Frage, wie stellt man ein Photo direkt in den Beitrag, also nicht als Anhang?  ...


hallöchen

das hochladen kannst du z.b. unter
www.imageshack.us
machen,geht da ganz einfach erst hochladen und dann wird dir angezeigt wie
du es darstellen willst!um das foto direkt zuzeigen nimmst du obere erste 
reihe und kopierst sie!  

gruß brilli


----------



## Eifelscout (2. Februar 2005)

...noch ein Cube, denke mal eines der leichtesten auf dem Markt    
hier mit Sohnemann im Einsatz


----------



## rboncube (3. Februar 2005)

Hy Eifelscout,
das Bild mit deinem Kleinen ist klasse.Finde die Kidsbikes von Cube echt cool.
Mein kleiner ist erst 5 Monate und bewegt sich noch rollend durch das Haus,hoffe aber das er auch mal MTB fährt.Und dann wird sich Papa bestimmt nicht lumpen lassen, dann gibt´s auch so in kleines Cube  
Ciao Rene´


----------



## Boardman (4. Februar 2005)

Hier ist mein neues Bike den Rahmen habe ich billig erstanden die ist dann neben meinem Fully und Rennrad mein Racehardtail für die flotte Waldrunde!


----------



## Beast44 (4. Februar 2005)

Sodala, ich geb mal mein neues Flying Circus zur Diskussion frei. Bitte nicht die Griffe und den Lenker bemängeln, werden in bälde ausgetauscht...












Greetz!


----------



## JanV (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo Cubefahrer, 

Hier ist meine Cube, ne LTD4 '04, gekauft für 899,- (War damals 1Tägiges angebot, gleich zugeschlagen1) Das Rad hat mir mittlerweile 1200 km. treue Dienste geleistet und hat noch nie Probleme gemacht, ich habe lediglich einmal die Schaltung nachstellen müssen. Die Kombination von Dual Control und inverse Schaltlogik hat mir keine Probleme bereitet; nach 1 Stunde war ich es gewöhnt. Ich vermute in kürze wird ein neue Verschleißset fällig sein.  Wahrscheinlich baue ich dan alles XT drauf (inkl. Kurbel) dann ist das Rad auch wirklich komplett XT. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JanV (4. Februar 2005)

Cooles bike wah??!!


----------



## covi (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit gestern bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Würfels.

Viel hab ich noch nicht dran gemacht, da ich ich die ganze Zeit versuche die 

hintere Scheibe schleiffrei zu bekommen. Bin aber trotzdem hellauf begeistert!

Grüße

sthar

Hier also mein LTD 3


----------



## Goldfisch (16. Februar 2005)

sthar schrieb:
			
		

> Bin aber trotzdem hellauf begeistert!
> [...]
> Hier also mein LTD 3



Kann ich verstehen. Ich habe seit Herbst auch so ein Bike. Wunderschöne Bikes mit Charakter können die bauen. Aber:



			
				sthar schrieb:
			
		

> Viel hab ich noch nicht dran gemacht, da ich ich die ganze Zeit versuche die hintere Scheibe schleiffrei zu bekommen.



Das solltest du dir nicht antun. Zurück zum Händler. Der soll dir das einstellen! Dafür hast du bezahlt. Am besten vorab klären, dass du reklamieren und darauf warten willst.

VG
Michael


----------



## covi (16. Februar 2005)

Hab sie mittlerweile einigermaßen schleiffrei. 
Der Rest hat dann ja wohl noch Zeit bis zur ersten Inspektion. Hab keine Lust ständig zum Händler zu fahren. Sind nämlich einige km bis dahin.

So wie es aussieht bin ich entweder 
- zu blöd das Laufrad gescheit einzubauen, oder 
- die Nabe läuft nicht richtig rund, oder
- die Scheibe hat nen Seitenschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (16. Februar 2005)

sthar schrieb:
			
		

> Hab sie mittlerweile einigermaßen schleiffrei.
> Der Rest hat dann ja wohl noch Zeit bis zur ersten Inspektion. Hab keine Lust ständig zum Händler zu fahren. Sind nämlich einige km bis dahin.
> 
> So wie es aussieht bin ich entweder
> ...



Inspektion ist doch nicht weit hin?! H&S, richtig? Bei 150km hatte man mir gesagt ist eine fällig und die hast du ja schnell drauf bei einem neuen Bike.

Es ist auch so, dass sich die Bremsbeläge ein wenig "beischleifen"; man solle 10-20 mal kräftig einbremsen sagte man mir damals beim Abholen.


----------



## funkt (16. Februar 2005)

@sthar:
Was hast du für Bremsen? Wie/wo/inwiefern schleifen die?
Wenn man von oben in den Bremssattel sieht und möglichst 'ne Lichtquelle oder auch nur 'nen hellen Fußboden drunter hat, kann man schon halbwegs erkennen, wo's fehlt? Wenn du PM bzw. QM-Adapter montiert hast (z. B. Hayes) kann es durchaus sein, dass du trotz alle dem Distanzscheibchen unter den Adapter legen musst, um gewisse Toleranzen auszugleichen.
Gruss Tom


----------



## covi (16. Februar 2005)

@Goldfisch:

Deswegen mein ich auch, dass es bis dahin noch warten kann. Wird ja schon nix kaputt gehen. Hoff ich mal. Von H&S hab ichs übrigens nicht.

@funkt.

Ich hab die 05er Julie. Vorne ich hab ich sie schnell nachjustiert bekommen, nur hinten nicht. 
Das Problem ist wohl die Scheibe, da sie in der Bremszange eiert. Daher meine o.a. Vermutungen.

Danke aber schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Grüße
sthar


----------



## funkt (16. Februar 2005)

Ja - muss ich mich Goldfisch anschliessen: Neues Bike - is sicherlich 'ne Sache die der Händler i. O. bringen sollte.
Gruss Tom


----------



## DeathMagick (17. Februar 2005)

So, hab meine Prüfungen bestanden, und als Belohnung hab ich eine kleine Bastelstunde bekommen:


----------



## Toni172 (17. Februar 2005)

@DeathMagick

sehr hübsch, gefällt mir gut.   

hast Du das gute Stück schon mal gewogen? Die Thomsen Stütze die gehört doch zu dem Rahmen-Kit ? Oder ?
Das komische ist ja das Cube ein Sattelstützenmass von 31,4mm hat und Thomson auf Ihrer Homepage aber keine Stützen mit 31,4mm anbietet. Schade eigentlich ich suche noch so ein schmuckes Teil. Relativ leicht sin die ja auch noch.  

Grüße Toni


----------



## DeathMagick (17. Februar 2005)

Durchmesser ist 30,8 nicht 31,4. Bei meinem Rahmen jedenfalls, kann sein dass es bei deinem anders ausschaut...

Die Stütze is aber nicht die leichteste: 242g bei 30,8mm und 367mm Länge, aber die Klemmung ist einfach super!


----------



## Toni172 (17. Februar 2005)

habe soeben bei mir nachgemessen. Die Stütze hat leider einen Durchmesser von 31,4mm . Das ist echt Sch*** da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl. Naja ne WCS halt, die ist aber leider nicht so schön wie ne Thomson. Tune hat auch ne 31,4 aber da soll die Klemmung ja nicht so optimal sein. 

So genug offtopic


----------



## Hurrycat (17. Februar 2005)

bei meinem Cube LTD ist die Sattelstütze auch 31,4mm...   
Hier das letzte Bild des limitierten Würfels... die Umbauphase hat schon begonnen...   ...und der AMS FR Rahmen-Gabel-Kit mit Minute und Swinger   ist schon bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brilli (18. Februar 2005)

DeathMagick schrieb:
			
		

> Durchmesser ist 30,8 nicht 31,4. Bei meinem Rahmen jedenfalls, kann sein dass es bei deinem anders ausschaut...
> 
> Die Stütze is aber nicht die leichteste: 242g bei 30,8mm und 367mm Länge, aber die Klemmung ist einfach super!



hallöchen

mal abgesehen davon das der sattel bei dir sehr leicht ist und nicht gerade billig
war,sieht er irgendwie komisch aus ,wie ein reitsattel die sind auch so gebogen!  
und übrigens dein avatar,sieht ja grusselig aus!  

sonst hast du ein schönes cube!  

gruß brilli


----------



## OrlandoMTB (18. Februar 2005)

@DeathMagic

Affengeil !!!!! Will auch haben !!!!  

Greets

Flo


----------



## DeathMagick (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo Hurrycat!

Der Avatar, na das ist halt meine vornehme Winterblässe, wird schon noch farbiger    

Der Sattel hat schon ne andere Form als die SLR`s z.B., das ist klar, wollte eigentlich auch so einen, gabs da wo ich gekauft habe net, also hab ich den für 40 weniger als Liste bekommen, da sag ich nicht nein. Zum ersten Mal raufsetzen isser super, aber ab 60km würde ich nen anderen nehmen. 

Ist ja nur mein Unirad   , und ich habs nicht 60km weit zur FH.

So, und für alle die wissen wollten was das nun wiegt:

9497g


----------



## Flo cube (20. Februar 2005)

Hi Cubisten,

hier mal mein neuer Cube-Brenner.
Gewicht? ...würd ich gerne wissen, hab nur keine Waage


----------



## gR.fr34k (22. Februar 2005)

[email protected],


hab auch eins lol


----------



## chewbacca1979 (28. Februar 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> habe soeben bei mir nachgemessen. Die Stütze hat leider einen Durchmesser von 31,4mm . Das ist echt Sch*** da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl. Naja ne WCS halt, die ist aber leider nicht so schön wie ne Thomson. Tune hat auch ne 31,4 aber da soll die Klemmung ja nicht so optimal sein.
> 
> So genug offtopic




Was Spezialmaße für Sattelstützen angeht: http://www.shannon-online.de/firstframe.html . Waren bei mir vor einigen Jahren die einzigen, die eine Stütze mit 26,4mm im Programm hatten. Damals hatten sie in 0,2mm-Schritten eigentlich so ziemlich alles im Programm, weiß nicht, wie das heute so aussieht. Nicht ganz billig (ich glaube meine MTB-Light hatte damals 180 Märker gelöhnt), aber dafür verdammt gut.

chewbacca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrlandoMTB (1. März 2005)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Spezialmaße für Sattelstützen angeht: http://www.shannon-online.de/firstframe.html . Waren bei mir vor einigen Jahren die einzigen, die eine Stütze mit 26,4mm im Programm hatten. Damals hatten sie in 0,2mm-Schritten eigentlich so ziemlich alles im Programm, weiß nicht, wie das heute so aussieht. Nicht ganz billig (ich glaube meine MTB-Light hatte damals 180 Märker gelöhnt), aber dafür verdammt gut.
> 
> chewbacca



Es gibt eine Shannon-Sattelstütze die ins AMS passt.
Siehe meine Fotos !

Greets Flo


----------



## Hurrycat (11. März 2005)

So, nun ist es (fast) fertig. Immerhin ist es fahrbereit, und optisch wird sich vorerst nicht mehr viel tun, bis auf ein paar Details:
- Das IT-Kabel wird noch schwarz
- Die Hydraulikleitung im Rahmen wird noch besser verlegt (hoff ich)
- Die Reifen werden noch gewechselt (Michelin All Mountain 2,2" ?)






So wie es da steht wiegt es 12,6kg.. also dürfte es am Ende knapp unter 13kg liegen..


----------



## funkt (11. März 2005)

Hurrycat schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ist es (fast) fertig. Immerhin ist es fahrbereit, und optisch wird sich vorerst nicht mehr viel tun, bis auf ein paar Details:
> - Das IT-Kabel wird noch schwarz
> - Die Hydraulikleitung im Rahmen wird noch besser verlegt (hoff ich)
> - Die Reifen werden noch gewechselt (Michelin All Mountain 2,2" ?)
> ...



Hi!
Wirklich schönes Bike    ... haste ja anscheinend in deinem Zimmer zusammen geschraubt    
Auf dem Bild hinten links is 'ne Radkappe zu sehen ... sach ma dein Auto haste wohl auch in deiner Bude zusammengebastelt - cooool      
Gruß Tom


----------



## Hurrycat (11. März 2005)

@funkt: Na klar, der kleine Peugeot 206 paßt ohne Probleme ins Zimmer, hab nur immer Probleme mit dem "aus-dem-Zimmer-raus-kriegen"


----------



## jurel (11. März 2005)

@Hurrycat
Toll... Hast du es schon probiert? Wie geht das AMS FR bergauf?


----------



## brilli (13. März 2005)

hallöchen

kleine veränderungen die man nicht auf den ersten blick sieht!
URL=http://www.imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


gruß brilli


----------



## Lumos (13. März 2005)

brilli schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen
> 
> kleine veränderungen die man nicht auf den ersten blick sieht!
> gruß brilli


hi
erste vermutung: bremsen?
lg
lumos


----------



## Hurrycat (13. März 2005)

@ jurel:
Ich bin leider Berliner, Berge in dem Sinne haben wir nicht..    Und ich hatte noch nicht wirklich Zeit das Bike zu fahren, scheiß Grundwehrdienst..   
Aber ich denke, dank der Möglichkeit die Gabel abzusenken wird es bergauf keine Probleme machen, zumindest war das so bei meiner Z1 FR mit ETA...


----------



## brilli (14. März 2005)

Lumos schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> erste vermutung: bremsen?
> lg
> lumos



hallo
nee nur die bremmsschuhe und dann vorbau,schnellpanner,reifen,das andere sieht man!
 

gruß brilli


----------



## Condor (14. März 2005)

Hurrycat schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ist es (fast) fertig. Immerhin ist es fahrbereit, und optisch wird sich vorerst nicht mehr viel tun, bis auf ein paar Details:
> - Das IT-Kabel wird noch schwarz
> - Die Hydraulikleitung im Rahmen wird noch besser verlegt (hoff ich)
> - Die Reifen werden noch gewechselt (Michelin All Mountain 2,2" ?)
> ...


Moin,

wie fährt sich das AMS mit einer Minute 3.0? Harmoniert die bei 130mm mit der Geometrie oder ist das schon zuviel und wie senibel spricht die an mit SPV?
Ich hab nämlich vor, meinem AMS LTD 04 auch mal eine neue Gabel zu spendieren, z.Z. ist nur eine Skareb Comp 100mm drinnen...
Wahrscheinlich solls entweder eine Black Platinum oder eine Minute 3.0 werden, das IT reizt mich schon sehr   

Gruß
Condor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (15. März 2005)

So mal ein kleines Update:






Cube AMS PRO 2004 "custom made":   

Gabel: MZ Marathon SL 105mm, 
Dämpfer: Manitou Radium RL 2005, 
Bremsen: Julie Disc, 
Lenker+Griffe+Hörnchen: Ritchey WCS,
Schaltung: XT, Deore, 
LRS: American Classic 2005 mit Sapim Laser Speichen und Mavic XC717 Felgen, 
Bereifung: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25" mit Michelin Latex,
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC,
Innenlager: FSA Platinium Pro 68x108 
Pedale: Shimano PD- M520,


----------



## rboncube (15. März 2005)

Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> So mal ein kleines Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schönes Bike!  
Wie bist du denn auf den Radium Dämpfer gekommen.Wie funktioniert er?
Hatten die nicht mal Probleme wegen Luftverlußt?
Wie schwer ist denn dein Bike? Und die Rahmengröße?

Ciao Rene´
(der Cube leider Untreu geworden ist  )


----------



## Toni172 (16. März 2005)

Hallo Rene,

Der Dämpfer ist ein Austausch von Manitou. Mein 2004er QRL hatte Ölverlust und da die Dämpfer anscheinend nur ausgetauscht werden, habe ich nun den 2005er. Allerdings musste ich 12 Wochen  dafür warten. Esatzteile waren keine da und die 2005er Modelle wurden vermutlich erst an die Bikehersteller (zwecks Erstausrüstung) versand. 
Testen konnte ich das gute Stück noch nicht, aber heute fahre ich mal meine Hausrunde.  dann werden wir sehen.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht der Radium wie ein QRL aus. Nur mit neuem Gehäuseaufkleber  , ob sich da was im Inneren geändert hat? Keine Ahnung.  
Die Rahmengröße ist 20"
Gewicht habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich denke mal so zwische 11,5 und 12 kg, oder was meinst Du?

Grüße Toni


----------



## rboncube (16. März 2005)

Achja,waren die QRL die dauernd kaputt gingen.Vielleicht sind ja die neuen Dämpfer haltbarer.Hattest du nicht die Chance gegen Aufpreis einen SPV Dämpfer zu bekommen?Oder möchtest du keine Plattform.Denke mal ,das das AMS auch so nicht viel wippt.Habe in meinem neuen Bike,das dem AMS sehr ähnlich ist, auch nen "normalen" Dämpfer mit Lock Out und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Ansonsten nochmal.Hast ein tolles Bike  . Meins wiegt auch ungefähr so viel 11.9 kg.Für ein Fully in der Preisklasse super.

Ciao Rene´


----------



## Allmann (16. März 2005)

Condor schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wie fährt sich das AMS mit einer Minute 3.0? Harmoniert die bei 130mm mit der Geometrie oder ist das schon zuviel und wie senibel spricht die an mit SPV?
> Ich hab nämlich vor, meinem AMS LTD 04 auch mal eine neue Gabel zu spendieren, z.Z. ist nur eine Skareb Comp 100mm drinnen...
> ...



Also ich fahre ein AMS Pro mit der Minute 3 und bin begeistert. Selbstverständlich sind 130mm für steile Anstiege zu viel. Dafür hab ich mir ein Remote Control selbst gebaut. Damit senke ich die Gabel während der Fahrt auf 100mm und komm überall hoch. Das neue IT wäre jetzt natürlich die Krönung was Comfort betrifft, ist mir aber etwas zu teuer.
Ich empfinde in der Gesamtfahrwerksabstimmung keine Unstimmigkeiten beim AMS PRO mit 130mm vorne. Im Gegenteil, das macht spass
Gruss
Olly


----------



## tobi-!!! (19. März 2005)

hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand ein 2005er CUBE ELITE TEAMLINE in rh 20" ausgeliefert bekommen?

gruß tobi


----------



## andy080363 (21. März 2005)

Hallo hier mal Cube LTD3 mit kleinen Veränderungen!!


----------



## OrlandoMTB (22. März 2005)

Hallo an Alle !

Bei uns steht seit gestern ein wunderbares AMS pro in 16" im Wohnzimmer.
Dadurch hoffe ich die Genesung meiner antibiotika-schluckenden Freundin um mehr als die Hälfte zu verkürzen !   






Orvas

Flo


----------



## Alan Ford (29. März 2005)

MEIN LTD 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jona$ (30. März 2005)

mein eines:


----------



## Ale_Schmi (30. März 2005)

hier stellt jeder sein bike vor und ich habs noch net gemacht   .... naja wat solls...hier is nu meine dreckschleuder    . trotz dreck lieb ich dat teil  .


----------



## superduc (30. März 2005)

[DHC]Alex schrieb:
			
		

> hier stellt jeder sein bike vor und ich habs noch net gemacht   .... naja wat solls...hier is nu meine dreckschleuder    . trotz dreck lieb ich dat teil  .



...und wo ist's?


----------



## Baxx (4. April 2005)




----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

geil    

Ich fahr auch ein '03er Acid   

cu


----------



## Baxx (4. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> geil
> 
> Ich fahr auch ein '03er Acid
> 
> cu



Weiss ich doch  . Wobei bei mir nur noch Rahmen, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk Originalteile sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss ich doch  . Wobei bei mir nur noch Rahmen, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk Originalteile sind.



Bei mir sind noch Rahmen, V-Brakes und Lenker originalteile & steuersatz.
Sonst auch alles Neu.

Deins sieht aber definitiv besser aus als meins


----------



## knorpel (4. April 2005)




----------



## CTD (8. April 2005)

Noch schnell bevor mein AMS pro kommt, ein Bild von meinem Cube LTD. Gewicht 11,90kg bei 20". Davon aber 2kg Black   LG
CTD


----------



## fatcartman (8. April 2005)

Mein LTD 3 ´04:


----------



## gegges (10. April 2005)

Geile Fury-Anmache   
Sodomiegefahr


----------



## knorpel (11. April 2005)

Mein nagelneues Cube LTD 5!


----------



## Strider (15. April 2005)

2005er AMS Pro in XL, Reba/Louise/XT ausstattung
Grösseres Bild in meinem Photoalbum.


----------



## stet hellas (16. April 2005)

Strider hat echt einen guten Geschmack...    

Bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines schwarzen Schmuckstücks  
Und nach der Jungfernfahrt heute kaum noch ansprechbar vor Begeisterung


----------



## Cook (17. April 2005)

Mein 2004er LTD 4.
Hab 2 Jahre nach einem klassisch-schönen und funktionellen HT zum fairen Preis gesucht und bin mit dem LTD 4 total zufrieden. Gabs im Blowout für 799,- Euros (VK=1299,-)! Einzige Schwachstelle: die XT-V-Brakes.
Gewicht voll aufgerödelt mit Pedale, Hörnlen, Tacho: genau 12,0kg.


----------



## Helius-FR (17. April 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 2004er LTD 4.
> Hab 2 Jahre nach einem klassisch-schönen und funktionellen HT zum fairen Preis gesucht und bin mit dem LTD 4 total zufrieden. Gabs im Blowout für 799,- Euros (VK=1299,-)! Einzige Schwachstelle: die XT-V-Brakes.
> Gewicht voll aufgerödelt mit Pedale, Hörnlen, Tacho: genau 12,0kg.



Hast du die beiden Mäuse auch mitgewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (17. April 2005)

helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die beiden Mäuse auch mitgewogen


Siehst du etwa schon weisse Mäuse oder rosa Elefanten?


----------



## Helius-FR (18. April 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst du etwa schon weisse Mäuse oder rosa Elefanten?




Da sind eindeutig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich bin doch nicht


----------



## Mythologie (20. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das Warten hat ein Ende! Meine schwarze Versuchung ist da....

AMS Pro 2005, Gr.L, Reba, Hayes, wunderschön...

Demnächst wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, gibt's den ersten Ausritt.

Gruß
Mythologie


----------



## CTD (20. April 2005)

habe vorgestern genau das gleiche bekommen, nur eben in M. frage: schiebst du den pop-lock-hebel von der reba unter die ganganzeige von den rapidfire-hebeln oder hast ihn daneben montier? lg
CTD


----------



## Mythologie (20. April 2005)

@ CTD

Hi, der Poploc-Hebel passt genau unter die Ganganzeige.

Der Händler hat ihn zusätzlich auch etwas nach hinten gedreht, so daß der Hebel im entspannten Zustand eher nach hinten steht und so bei einem Sturz nicht so leicht abbricht.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden und mach mich jetzt dann erstmal ans Austüfteln der besten Einstellungen für Gabel und Dämpfer auf mein Gewicht und Fahrstil.

Bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Kilometer...

Gruß
Mytho


----------



## norman68 (20. April 2005)

Nabend

hab meins auch heute bekommen;-))

AMS Pro komplett XT und die Black in 20"

Ciao Norman


----------



## derMichi (21. April 2005)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend
> 
> hab meins auch heute bekommen;-))
> 
> ...



Wie lang ist der Vorbau?


----------



## Cube Rider (22. April 2005)

Mein gepimptes Cube Acid.


----------



## norman68 (22. April 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang ist der Vorbau?



Hallo

der Vorbau ist 117mm von Mitte/Mitte am Material gemessen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (22. April 2005)

@cube-rider: Was soll das darstellen? Von allem etwas?


----------



## munchin Monster (22. April 2005)

ausser Lenker, Kurbeln und Reifen is da garnix gepimpt   

sry aber klär mich drüber auf g

mfg


----------



## Cube Rider (23. April 2005)

Seid ihr blind oder was, erst schen dann labbern ;-)

Umbauten sind:

-Vorbau
-Hinterrad Felge
-Reifen
-Flaschenhalterungsschrauben
-Kurbel + Rockring
-Umwerfer
-Schaltwerk
-Kette
-Federkabel

@derMichi

wie was soll das darstellen? Ein Bike, was sonstHAb leider nicht so viel Geld mir ein FR oder Dirt Bike zu kaufen hab ja auch noch meinen PC ;-).

Grüße,
Cube Rider


----------



## munchin Monster (23. April 2005)

Cube Rider schrieb:
			
		

> -Federkabel




   Spitze g


----------



## Cube Rider (23. April 2005)

@AcIDrIdEr

was haste den für ein Problem?

Ich hatte vorher gar keine federkabel dran. Das Bike wurde zusammen gestellt. Hab das nicht komplett fertig gekauft. De Gabel ist keine Standart TT sondern eine XC Air. Also fresse halten. ;-)


----------



## derMichi (23. April 2005)

Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher ob´s Dir einfach nicht auffällt oder Du es nicht besser weißt. Es heißt nicht Feder*k*abel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (23. April 2005)

Cube Rider schrieb:
			
		

> @AcIDrIdEr
> 
> De Gabel ist keine Standart TT sondern eine XC Air. Also fresse halten. ;-)



Sowas muss man erstmal fertigbringen... ne tt abbauen und ne xc air hinbauen..was ein Fortschritt   

Achja, ich hab heut auch ne neue "Federkabel"    bekommen   


mfg


----------



## Cube Rider (24. April 2005)

Hi AcIDrIdEr,

du kapierst es nicht oder? Ich hab das Bike nicht komplett gekauft. Mein Gott! Ich hatte nie eine TT dran haste es jetzt kapiert oder soll ich es dir aufmalen?

Ach P.S. was ist den eine Ferkabel   Du musst labbern und selber kann er es nicht schreiben. N00b!   

Beste Grüße,
Cube Rider


----------



## munchin Monster (24. April 2005)

Cube Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ach P.S. was ist den eine Ferkabel   Du musst labbern und selber kann er es nicht schreiben. N00b!



Der einzige der hier ein N00b ist bist du, da du die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrschst. Oder willst du mir erzählen das es Hip ist "Federkabel" zu sagen anstatt Federgabel?

Im Unterschied zu dir habe ich mich verschrieben (bereits ausgebessert) und mache das weder mit Absicht noch aus mangelnder Kenntnis der deutschen Sprache. Und jetzt nerv mich bitte nicht mehr   

Und übrigens, langsam hab ich verstanden, dass du das bike nicht komplett gekauft hast rofl

mfg


----------



## munchin Monster (24. April 2005)

Cube Rider schrieb:
			
		

> De Gabel ist keine Standart TT...



definiere Standart!


----------



## Cube Rider (24. April 2005)

@AcIDrIdEr 

An der 02`er Serie war eine TT dran. Ich bin ja schon mal froh das du mit dem zusammenbauen verstanden hast. Ach und sorry das ich mich mal verschrieben habe ist ja auch so der Weltuntergang, oder? Mein Gott 1 Rechtschreibefehler und du kackst hier rum was das Zeug hält.

Ich hoffe wir werden uns nie sehen denn sonst würde ich in Versuchung kommen dir meine Faust in dein hässliches Gesicht (siehe deine Foto Gallery) zu drücken.   

Also dann viel Spaß noch


----------



## norman68 (24. April 2005)

@AcIDrIdEr
@Cube Rider

Hallo ihr zwei 

könnt ihr eure gegenseitigen Beschimpfungen bitte ber PM austragen denn mit dem Thema Bike hat das ja jetzt nichts mehr zu tun.

Ciao Norman


----------



## munchin Monster (24. April 2005)

ok danke


----------



## cubey (25. April 2005)

Ist ja eine Stimmung hier wie im Bierzelt.  

Aber naja hier ist mein Cube weil dafür ist dieser Thread ja da,
also hier isser:


----------



## munchin Monster (25. April 2005)

nettes bike, nur die Gabel gefällt mir nicht so... weil ich die kenn     

mfg benni


----------



## cubey (25. April 2005)

Nojoa ich kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klacki (26. April 2005)

Hallo,
Also hier sind mal unsere 5 Wochen neuen Bikes,das Cube LTD2 meiner Freundin und das Cube LTD CC von mir.


----------



## pillehille (4. Mai 2005)

SO

Hier ist mein cube xc4 RACE LINE

DAs ganze RAd hab ich mir selber aufgebaut
das heißt:
ne Black Comp 100
fast komplet XT (bis auf kurbel und Felgen)
als special feature hab ich sogar noch nen ständer und katzenaugen dran

cya


----------



## MB_Bazillus (5. Mai 2005)

Servus,
nach langem Hin- und Herüberlegen habe ich nun endlich mein Cube AMS Pro 2005. Den Originalaufbau mit RS Reba Gabel und Louise FR Bremse habe ich im Laden gleich umbauen lassen. Die Laufräder wurden gegen Mavic Crossmax XL mit Michelin XCR mud tubeless Reifen ausgetauscht. Das inverse XT Schaltwerk habe ich gegen ein SRAM X0 Schaltwerk austauschen lassen. Geschaltet wird mit SRAM Gripshiftern. Der Lenker und Vorbau wurden gleich gegen Syntace Komponenten getauscht. Auch der Sattel musste einem Selle Italia Onda weichen. Es fehlen nun noch die Ergon MR2 Griffe und ein paar Kleinteile (VDO C4DS Tacho etc)
Bei der Montage der X-Blades (Ich fahre mit dem Bike auch in die Arbeit) ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Bowdenzug für die Lockout Fernbedienung das Einschieben des Schutzbleches behindert. Hier werde ich wohl einen kleinen Ausschnitt im X-Blade machen müssen. (siehe Fotos)
Das Bike macht einfach nur Spass. Die Federung ist super, die Bremsen bissig. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wird das Lenkverhalten sehr direkt bis fast nervös. Ich freu mich schon auf die erste größere Tour...
Bazillus


----------



## Strider (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo 
Ich hab auch das SKS blech dran, und wenn du einfach ein stück mit dem teppichmesser rausschneidest gehts super


----------



## Hemme (7. Mai 2005)

Hier ist meins:




Cube AMS Comp Rahmen mit Pro Ausstattung (Gabel, Dämpfer, Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze, Steuersatz, Pedale).
Die Trocken-Reifen hab ich gleich in dem mitteleuropäischen Siffwetter besser angepasste Alberts getauscht 
und die pannenanfälligen Light-Schläuche durch normale mit Sclaverand Ventil ersetzt. 
Was noch fehlt ist vorne ne grosse Scheibe und dann gehts raus in den Dreck.....


----------



## funkt (7. Mai 2005)

Hemme schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist meins:
> Cube AMS Comp Rahmen mit Pro Ausstattung (Gabel, Dämpfer, Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze, Steuersatz, Pedale).
> Die Trocken-Reifen hab ich gleich in dem mitteleuropäischen Siffwetter besser angepasste Alberts getauscht
> und die pannenanfälligen Light-Schläuche durch normale mit Sclaverand Ventil ersetzt.
> Was noch fehlt ist vorne ne grosse Scheibe und dann gehts raus in den Dreck.....



Geiles Bike   
GENAU SO (Rahmen, Ausstattung ... ) wünscht sich's meine Frau    
Viel Spaß wirst du damit haben - das kann ich dir garantieren   

Gruß Tom


----------



## Toni172 (7. Mai 2005)

@Hemme
Sehr schönes Bike     

Welche Alberts sind das denn ? Die Fat`s 2,35"  ? Ich denke die normalen 2,25" , oder ?


----------



## Hemme (8. Mai 2005)

Jepp, sind die 2,25er Alberts.

Interessant sind die Mehrgewichte (alle nachgewogen):

Original: Racing Ralph 491 g + Schwalbe extralite 124 g = 615 g / Laufrad
Meine: Albert 649 g + Conti SV 223 g = 872 g / Laufrad
Differenz: 257 g / Laufrad

So wie auf dem Bild wiegts genau 13,2 Kilo, mit den Originalreifen und Schläuchen ists dann rund ein halbes Kilo leichter. Aber mir geht Haltbarkeit und Pannensicherheit über Leichtbau, wenn ich sehe, was in unserer Gruppe so alles den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## freddy_walker (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,
hier mein AMS pro 2004, inzwischen umgebaut:
- Rohloff Speedhub, schwarz
- Whizz-Wheels Laufräder (Speedhub, DT 240, Mavic 819 UST), komplett in schwarz
Nächster Umbau (schon bestellt): 
- Rock Shox REBA Team U-Turn Air, schwarz
- 200er Scheibe für Hayes HFX-9

Es knackt ab und zu... werde die Lager mal checken... und tauschen...

Gruß aus Ettlingen, F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Losbodos (10. Mai 2005)

Hemme schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist meins:...
> Was noch fehlt ist vorne ne grosse Scheibe und dann gehts raus in den Dreck.....



hey hemme, sehr schick! hätte auch fast den weißen rahmen genommen. sag mal, biste linkshänder, dass bremsen und pop lock seitenvertauscht sind? n 200er rotor vorn sieht echt krass aus! hab auch grade einen drin, weil mir der adapter für den 160er noch fehlt. bin's aber noch nicht gefahren - hoffentlich wird das ganze nicht fett kopflastig vor lauter optischem übergewicht!


----------



## ramsesII (10. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

nach dem ich nun seit wenigen Wochen ebenfalls AMSPro-Besitzer bin, 
here it is:


















Bilder sind schon n paar Wochen bzw. 300km alt  Da war alles noch blitzeblank.
Ausgestattet hab ichs mit Reba, Louise-FR, und XT-nichtinvers (einziger Punkt der vom Standard abweicht)
Dass das Bike endgeil ist brauche ich wohl kaum erwähnen.

Was soll ich denn eurer Meinung nach noch tunen bzw. ergänzen?

Folgende Gedanken mache ich mir zur Zeit:
1. In zwei Wochen gehts an den Lago, da würde ich gerne die RacingRalf 
    gegen ? tauschen (z.B. Albert) Vorschläge erwünscht.

2. Geometrie: Ich habe mal die klassiche "Lot von Kniescheibe sollte auf Pedalachse treffen"-Messung durchgeführt. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass bei mir um einige cm vor der Pedalachse fällt. Ergo, ich sitze zu weit vorn, oder?
Zu Vernachlässigen, oder mit gekröpfter Sattelstütze (der Sattel ist bereits am hinteren Anschlag) korrigieren?
Hat evtl. noch jemand so kurze Beine und somit ähnliches zu vermelden?

Viele Grüße
Ramses


----------



## Hemme (11. Mai 2005)

@Losbodos:
Bremsen: sind schon 'richtig' rum. Links ist Vorderbremse.
Poplock: der Poplock lässt sich in dieser Version nur mit rechts ergonomisch bedienen. Wär mir aber eh egal, da ich Beidhänder bin.


----------



## Losbodos (11. Mai 2005)

@ hemme
jojo, hab kaum noch durchblick in dem kabelsalat. mein poplock ist laut manual für links (entsperrknopf links vom hebel). gibts den auch für rechts?


----------



## Ibon76 (11. Mai 2005)

My new bike





From Gran Canaria


----------



## basti77 (19. Mai 2005)

Habs erst seit ein paar Tagen und liebe es jetzt schon.

mein Cube elite sc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube (19. Mai 2005)

@Ibon76

Your AMS looks amazing!
The frame looks like as if it was made for the XT crankset.


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Mai 2005)

basti77 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs erst seit ein paar Tagen und liebe es jetzt schon.
> 
> mein Cube elite sc



Very nice basti77!  Schonmal gewogen?

Anderen Sattel draufbauen! Ist aber geschmackssache, du wirst deinen Weg schon finden 


mfg benni


----------



## basti77 (19. Mai 2005)

Es hat 11,1 kg
beim Sattel wollte ich noch schaun, kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen?
Und bei den Pedalen wollte ich auch schaun, kein plan welche das sind.
Die habe ich geschenk bekommen.


----------



## munchin Monster (19. Mai 2005)

basti77 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat 11,1 kg
> beim Sattel wollte ich noch schaun, kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen?
> Und bei den Pedalen wollte ich auch schaun, kein plan welche das sind.
> Die habe ich geschenk bekommen.



Was sind das für Pedale? Ich glaube das sind die pd-m540 oder so. Also empfehlen kann ich dir die pd-m520 wenn du die nicht schon dran hast   







Ansonsten hätte ich noch ne andere Empfehlung, ich weiß aber nicht ob das in dein Budget passt   

Crank Brothers EggBeater Triple Ti 




185g/Paar bei 400euro. Könnt sein das es sie auch billiger gibt.

Billigere Version wären die Crank Brothers EGGBEATER TI Pedale





230g/Paar bei 200 euro.


Und zu deiner Sattelfrage. Es kommt drauf an was du fahren willst    Du kannst dir auch ne 80g Carbonschale ans Rad machen    Fährt sich verdammt unbequem, ist aber gewöhnungssache und ist schön leicht im Rennen   

Ich für meinen Teil fahre einen relativ schweren Sattel (fast 300g) der sitzt sich aber auch dementsprechend sehr gemütlich =) das ist es mir wert   






Ansonsten geh doch mal in nen Bikeshop und hör dich um. Selle Italia sind nicht schlecht.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben!

mfg benni


----------



## Sunset (21. Mai 2005)

Mein Cube AMSpro Rad´l  





Sunset


----------



## Cube Rider (21. Mai 2005)

Mein neues:   





Noch mehr Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=7237

Ich hoffe mal nicht das ich wieder so blöde Kommentare bekomme wie zu meinem letzten Bike    

Grüße,
Intel


----------



## Beast44 (21. Mai 2005)

Cube Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bike find ich echt ganz schick...  sieht schön klein aus! Ich würde nur ne leichtere Gabel reinmachen...mit der is das ja sau schwer. Aber sonst echt gut!   

Greetz


----------



## GlanDas (21. Mai 2005)

ich hab so das gefühl das jeder das gleiche Rad hat,
nur wo anders abgelichtet


----------



## Cube Rider (21. Mai 2005)

@Beast44

THX

kann das zufällig sein das du deinen Rahmen bei ebay reingestellt hast?

Grüße,
Cube Rider


----------



## Beast44 (21. Mai 2005)

Cube Rider schrieb:
			
		

> @Beast44
> 
> THX
> 
> ...


nicht mehr. war aber kurz drin. is aber ne komplizierte geschichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Papa (21. Mai 2005)

Meins,

fehlt noch'n bissle Feintuning wie Teleskopsattelstütze, Kette kürzen, Lenkerhöhe usw. Bitte keine Kritik an den Kurbeln, ne Übergangslösung, haben in meinem bisherigen Rad auch gehalten und in dem, schaun wir mal. Die Umwerferbefestigung hat mich einiges an Zeit gekostet, dafür kann ich jetzt auch Touren fahren, wenn die Sattelstütze da ist....


----------



## Beast44 (21. Mai 2005)

El Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Meins,
> 
> fehlt noch'n bissle Feintuning wie Teleskopsattelstütze, Kette kürzen, Lenkerhöhe usw. Bitte keine Kritik an den Kurbeln, ne Übergangslösung, haben in meinem bisherigen Rad auch gehalten und in dem, schaun wir mal. Die Umwerferbefestigung hat mich einiges an Zeit gekostet, dafür kann ich jetzt auch Touren fahren, wenn die Sattelstütze da ist....



Was willst du mit dem Flying Circus machen? Touren fahren?    Also sorry, aber an nen "Hardcore-Rahmen" wie dem Flying Circus gehört wohl wirklich kein Umwerfer... Auch die Teleskopsattelstütze find ich übertrieben, aber ok. Ansonsten muss der Vorbau weg. Sieht komisch aus...
Im allgemeinen find ich aber, dass es auf den ersten Blick ganz gut ausschaut!


----------



## El Papa (21. Mai 2005)

Obwohl das Flying Circus schon einen relativ begrenzten Einsatzbereich hat, kann man den auch erweitern. Was spricht denn dagegen mal die Hausrunde statt mit der vollgefederten Sänfte mal mit einem Dirtbike abzufahren?  Der Trainingseffekt ist jedenfalls nicht zu unterschätzen.

Aber keine Angst, bei mir hat das Bike artgerecht behandelt   .


----------



## Beast44 (22. Mai 2005)

Na klar kann man mit dem Flying Circus auch Touren fahren. Aber ist ja nicht wirklich dafür gedacht. Naja, wenn ich mit meinem (momentan singlespeed) 3km gefahren bin, merk ich das schon...    naja, dafür gehts beim streeten und dirten um so besser.


----------



## herrgelb (24. Mai 2005)

so, dann muss ich meins auch mal präsentieren.
es hat gerade seine erste wäsche erhalten.





leider bin ich mit der sattelstütze und dem vorbau nicht so richtig zufrieden.
welche gekröpfte stütze und/oder kurzeren vorbau könnt ihr empfehlen.
sollte beides in der gleichen preisklasse spielen wie die originalteile.
mein händler hat mir kostenlosen austausch gleichwertiger teile zugesichtert


----------



## Faustpils (25. Mai 2005)

...ja was soll ich sagen, das "KLEINE" macht richtig laune...


----------



## lexus (31. Mai 2005)

hat denn keiner ein XC pro ?

Hat wer schon mal einen Längeren Dämpfer eingebaut und welchen ?


----------



## kingkuepper (31. Mai 2005)

mal etwas das sich auch kleine schüler wie ich leisten können


----------



## kingkuepper (31. Mai 2005)

Wie und mit welchem Programm kann man Bilder auf die Größe von 60 kb bringen, die dann aber trotzdem noch so gut aussehen wie eure ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (31. Mai 2005)

Acid mit MZ, das lob ich mir  . Die Kurbel ist noch die 440, wenn ich das richtig sehe? Dann ist das noch ein lohnenswerter Tausch-Kandidat. Ebenso wie der Sattel, aber das weiß dein Hintern besser.



			
				kingkuepper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie und mit welchem Programm kann man Bilder auf die Größe von 60 kb bringen, die dann aber trotzdem noch so gut aussehen wie eure ?



Ich nehme dafür Irfanview.


----------



## kingkuepper (31. Mai 2005)

ja, ist noch die 440. Sie knackt und schreit zwar jedes mal wenn ich am fahren bin aber bis ich mal wieder geld habe muss die noch reichen ....
Sattel werde ich demnächst austauschen, aber dann wird vorerst nichtsmehr ins rad investiert. Jetzt geht erstmal das ganze geld für den Führerschein drauf


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Juni 2005)

kingkuepper schrieb:
			
		

> mal etwas das sich auch kleine schüler wie ich leisten können



Ich bin auch ein armer '03er Acid fahrer 
Das Foto ist von vor ein paar Wochen. Letzte Woche
hab ich jetz meine dt swiss xr4.1 mit hügi 240s gekauft.

Viel mehr Potential steckt aber nicht in dem Bike. Der Rahmen ist
einfach zu schwach bzw. schwer. Ich werde wohl auf ein neues Bike sparen.


Zu dem aktuellen Laufradsatz (Bilder folgen bald) hab ich mir die Tune Schnellspanner in blau geholt - sehen richtig edel aus und schön leicht wobei das bei dem Rahmen eh keine Rolle spielt   

















mfg benni


----------



## aurelio (3. Juni 2005)

Naja bevor ichs nichmehr fahre poste ich hier nommal en Bild von meinem Cube.


----------



## Ullrich (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Hier ist mein Analouge (ich bin so stolz) bis auf die Federgabel und Bereifung!
Ernstgemeinte Anregungen und Kritik sind gern willkommen.

Gruß aus Bayern (KFZ-PAF)


----------



## manati (6. Juni 2005)

[u  rl=   Nach über 4 Monaten ist es da.F99 Vorbau und Vector Lowrider Carbon werden noch montiert.                         http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/Paula_Bilder.jpg]





[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (6. Juni 2005)

Auf die Frage nach einem längeren Dämpfer...

hier mein Cube XC pro. Mit ner Pike 95 -145 mm, Mavic Deemax, Manitou Swinger 4way coil 222 Dämpfer. Dazu noch Hope Mono M6/M4 und Shimano XT/XTR Schaltungsteile. Funktioniert prächtig


----------



## minemucke (18. Juni 2005)

Ich hab das Cube LTD CC in 18" und bin mit den bis jetzt ca. 400km vollauf zufrieden. Habe nur mal die Schaltung umstellen müssen sonst nichts. Fotos folgen.


----------



## andy080363 (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es soweit ich möchte Euch meine Cube-Räder und das meiner Frau vorstellen.
Mein LTD 3 und das LTD 2 meiner Frau sind von H+S in Bonn.
Das Analog habe ich mir neu Aufgebau. Rahmen von H+S, Laufräder und Bremsen von S-TEC. Schaltung und Maguragabel und Anbauteile von einem Großhändler zu einem Sonderpreis!


----------



## nebu (22. Juni 2005)

Tagchen,

Es ist da. Bin seit heute Besitzer eines Cube's AMS PRO CC '05. Wieder ist ein Luxemburger zufrieden. Bin nur ne kleine Tour gefahren, sodass ich noch keine Aussage ueber die Qualitaeten machen kann. Das Einzige was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, ist dass das Bike im Wiegetritt knackst? Ich werde der Sache noch auf den Grund gehen. Wahrscheinlich ist nur ne Schraube nicht richtig fest.

Ach ja, die Ausstattung

XT/LX Mix
Hayes Bremsen
Manitou Swinger 3 Way SPV
Manitou Black Super Air SPV
...

Freue mich schon auf die naechste Tour mit Shaking Stevens.

Bis denne


----------



## cyber_mc (24. Juni 2005)

Na dann meins auch mal hier Verewigen.
Ist quasi original wie ich es gekauft hab. Nur der Lenker ist jetzt ein Ritchey Pro Rizer und die Bereifung Continental Vertical 2.3.


----------



## chewbacca1979 (24. Juni 2005)

nebu schrieb:
			
		

> Das Einzige was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, ist dass das Bike im Wiegetritt knackst? Ich werde der Sache noch auf den Grund gehen. Wahrscheinlich ist nur ne Schraube nicht richtig fest




...oder zu fest So war´s bei meinem 04er AMS Pro. Auch Knacksen im Wiegetritt, Schrauben waren zu fest, eine davon nur einen minimalen Tick weniger fest angezogen und schon war es weg. Vielleicht isses bei dir ja dasselbe

chewbacca


----------



## Jeff Lenosky (29. Juni 2005)

hOi! fährt eienr von euch den mit 24 zoll??? oder weiß jemand ob das passt? wollt mir nähmlih welceh holn  bye


----------



## muchacho (5. Juli 2005)

das ist meins


----------



## CVH015 (13. Juli 2005)

Nicht das neueste, aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## woltarix (18. Juli 2005)

... mal wieder ein AMS PRO '04.
Steht nach Brennerkamm und Gardasee gerade beim Onkel Bike-Doktor (Rebound & SPV der Black Super Air sind flöten gegangen):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube AMS Pro (31. Juli 2005)

Losbodos schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr auch eins. inzwischen hab ich den dämpfer ebenfalls umgedreht - so komm ich mit meiner pumpe gut an alle ventile. vorher ging's nur mit winkeladapter am spv-ventil. war ne gute lösung (keine lust auf dämpfer-rein/raus-geschraube) aber die spv-kammer verlor immer etwas druck, so dass der gaul nach vier wochen regelmäßig das schaukeln anfing. dachte, der adapter sei undicht, verliere aber jetzt auch ohne adapter noch spv-druck. was soll's, ab und zu nachpumpen ist noch in ordnung.



Ist das Luftverlieren Serienmäßig, weil ich habe auch den selben Dämpfer bestellt


----------



## Cube AMS Pro (31. Juli 2005)

herrgelb schrieb:
			
		

> so, dann muss ich meins auch mal präsentieren.
> es hat gerade seine erste wäsche erhalten.
> 
> 
> ...



Es sieht so sauber aus, habt Ihr gebadet?


----------



## Losbodos (2. August 2005)

Cube AMS Pro schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Luftverlieren Serienmäßig, weil ich habe auch den selben Dämpfer bestellt



inzwischen ist klar, dass es ein defekt war. letztendlich hat die spv-kammer den druck gar nicht mehr gehalten und blieb platt. dann reparatur auf garantie, jetzt funktioniert's wieder, wie's soll...
als ersatzdämpfer während der reparatur hab ich den manitou q gefahren (also dat billigste luftdämpfer nur mit einstellbarer druckstufe, keine zugstufe, kein lockout) und fand den fast besser als meinen swinger jetzt, der echt schlechter anspricht und irgendwie überdämpft wirkt auf waschbrettpisten.
wat haste dir denn fürn swinger bestellt? den 2004er oder den 2005er? der neue hat wohl n bessres spv (größeres volumen, besseres ansprechverhalten?). wennde die wahl hast, nimm eher den neuen swinger oder einen ohne plattform. sowat braucht man scheinbar nicht wirklich in dem rahmen...


----------



## Cube AMS Pro (2. August 2005)

*Heul**saber**flenn* - das dürfte meine Reaktionen hier beschreiben  
Ich habe mir auch ein Cube AMS Pro CC 2005 bestellt, muss aber noch 2 Wochen warten *heul*
Ich frag mal so, wollte ihr wat über die Ausrüstung meines "Esels" wissen oder interessiert es euch nicht mehr?


----------



## Cube AMS Pro (2. August 2005)

Losbodos schrieb:
			
		

> inzwischen ist klar, dass es ein defekt war. letztendlich hat die spv-kammer den druck gar nicht mehr gehalten und blieb platt. dann reparatur auf garantie, jetzt funktioniert's wieder, wie's soll...
> als ersatzdämpfer während der reparatur hab ich den manitou q gefahren (also dat billigste luftdämpfer nur mit einstellbarer druckstufe, keine zugstufe, kein lockout) und fand den fast besser als meinen swinger jetzt, der echt schlechter anspricht und irgendwie überdämpft wirkt auf waschbrettpisten.
> wat haste dir denn fürn swinger bestellt? den 2004er oder den 2005er? der neue hat wohl n bessres spv (größeres volumen, besseres ansprechverhalten?). wennde die wahl hast, nimm eher den neuen swinger oder einen ohne plattform. sowat braucht man scheinbar nicht wirklich in dem rahmen...


ich habe noch mit einem DT Swiss geliebeugelt


----------



## Cube AMS Pro (2. August 2005)

kingkuepper schrieb:
			
		

> mal etwas das sich auch kleine schüler wie ich leisten können


wie alt bist du?


----------



## [ApeX] (3. August 2005)

So dann zeig ich auch mal meins! 


*Cube AMS Comp*​


----------



## northpoint (3. August 2005)

@ApeX:

Tres chic!


----------



## D3stroy3r (6. August 2005)

Mein Cube AMS Comp mit Pro Rahmen und RS Pilot SL sowie XT außer Kurbel und Schaltgriffe (LX)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. August 2005)

so dann will ich mein Cube XC Pro auch mal präsentieren, bitteschön


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. August 2005)

saschaweber schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Frage nach einem längeren Dämpfer...
> 
> hier mein Cube XC pro. Mit ner Pike 95 -145 mm, Mavic Deemax, Manitou Swinger 4way coil 222 Dämpfer. Dazu noch Hope Mono M6/M4 und Shimano XT/XTR Schaltungsteile. Funktioniert prächtig


Das hast du dir aber wirklich hübsch aufgebaut. Hatte auch schon zwischenzeitlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ne Coil reinzumachen. Hab mich bis jetzt aber immer am Gewicht gestört und bis dato hält mein Luftdämpfer auch noch. Aber ne neue Bremse ist in Arbeit.
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt auch die M6ti und meint jetzt schon nach 50km die bremst wie sau. Wie ist das deiner Meinung nach wenn sie richtig eingefahren ist?


----------



## Carol (14. August 2005)

mein cube reaction classic... noch ohne richtige pedale. ist aber in arbeit...











gruss
carol


----------



## Balu. (14. August 2005)

Hier Selbstaufbauten aus CUBE-Rahmen:


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. August 2005)

Es war kalt...


----------



## munchin Monster (15. August 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Es war kalt...


brrrrr... fast so kalt wie in diesen Tagen... bloss
der Schnee fehlt noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluecapsaicin (23. August 2005)

Mein Reaction 2005 mit Reba Race und Hayes HFX9. Nichts besonderes im Allgemeinen, für mich aber schon! 

Es fetzt wie die Sau! Jetzt möcht ich gern noch 3 Sachen ändern:
1. Gekröpfter Lenker (k.A. wie das aussieht, ich glaub cool)
2. Front: 205er Scheibe. Die 160er wird gleich mal heiß und quietscht mich an.
3. Clickpedale, die man auch mit normalen Schuhen treten kann. Zum Üben praktisch. 

Gruß aus Österreich,
b3c.


----------



## Cube Rider (23. August 2005)

Cube Flying Circus Update.

Jetzt mit einer Marzocchi Z150FR. Außerdem mit sehr vilen Truvativ Teilen (Holzfeller, Husslefelt). XT Schaltwerk, VR Single Track mit einer Atomlab Aircorb Nabe. Bereifung: Schwalbe Big Betty 2,4.









Ich liebe es.


----------



## Sunset (23. August 2005)

Zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, sollte aber für das erste reichen  



 



Ein einfach geniales 12,6 kg leichtes SPASSMOBIL


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. August 2005)

@ Cuberider:

Saugeiles BCR Flying Circus. Vor allem die Z1 macht sich gut an dem Rahmen. Sauber.

@ Sunset:
Hui Fox Gabel, grosse Louise FR. Spassmaschine. hattest du Probleme mit den grossen Louise-Scheiben hinten wegen Zulassung? Weil bin auch am Überlegen ob ich, wenn ich mir die Louise FR hole, auch die Grossen Scheiben nehmen soll....

Greetz


----------



## Sunset (23. August 2005)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cuberider:
> 
> @ Sunset:
> Hui Fox Gabel, grosse Louise FR. Spassmaschine. hattest du Probleme mit den grossen Louise-Scheiben hinten wegen Zulassung? Weil bin auch am Überlegen ob ich, wenn ich mir die Louise FR hole, auch die Grossen Scheiben nehmen soll....
> ...


 
RESPEKT!!
ERTAPPT . ICH WEISS!!!! Dass mit der Zulassung seh ich einfach etwas  Und bei einem Kampfgewicht von bis zu 90 KG seh ich dies auch alls einen Kompromiss.

Hab diese Scheiben (V 210 + H 180) bereits auf meinem 2004ér AMS PRO CC Problemlos gefahren und bei dem FR-Bike habe ich bis zum heutigen Tag noch KEINERLEI Probleme bekommen. 
Muss aber dazusagen, dass sich bei mir nur selten eine Situation ergibt, was die 210ér nicht im ALLEINGANG bewältigen könnte . 

Zur Fox-GABELN kann ich nur eines sagen, OHNE IRGEND JEMANDEN AUF DIE FÜSSE TRETEN ZU WOLLEN!!

Unmögliches schaffen viele Federgabeln - WUNDER NUR FOX (und ich meine hier nicht den Anschaffungspreis )


Gruß
Sunset


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. August 2005)

hehe, dachte ich mir schon.   Prinzipiell würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen, da ich auch meistens Vorne Bremse. Aber da ich ne Manitou drin habe, müsste ich das mit denen noch abklären wie das mit der 210er aussieht, weisst du da evtl bescheid?
Also preislich kann Fox Wände einreissen. Optisch find ich die 2006er einfach nur brachial aber gut. Leider nicht meine Preisklasse, aber wie gesagt, die Black Platinum macht bis jetzt alles mit. Schau mer mal was draus wird.....


----------



## Losbodos (26. August 2005)

Sunset schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dass mit der Zulassung seh ich einfach etwas  Und bei einem Kampfgewicht von bis zu 90 KG seh ich dies auch alls einen Kompromiss.
> 
> Hab diese Scheiben (V 210 + H 180) bereits auf meinem 2004ér AMS PRO CC Problemlos gefahren und bei dem FR-Bike habe ich bis zum heutigen Tag noch KEINERLEI Probleme bekommen.



nur nochmal zur hintergrundinformation, wer's noch nicht kennt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180775&highlight=cube


----------



## Beast44 (28. August 2005)

@Cube Rider:

Richtig geiles Gerät! Gefällt mir sehr gut... Respekt!
Nur die Reifen sind ********.


----------



## Cube Rider (28. August 2005)

@Beast44

jo thx, die Reifen fahren sich aber extrem gut muss ich sagen. Sind sau leicht und schön dick.

Hier noch ein Pic aus einer schönen Perspektive.


----------



## blackcube (2. September 2005)

Hallo Leute ,

anbei mein HT von Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (4. September 2005)

Rahmen: Cube AMS LTD 04
Gabel: Fox Talas RLC 05
Daempfer: Manitou Radium RL
Bremsen: Hayes Nine 203/160mm
Vorbau: Syntace F139 90mm
Lenker: RaceFace Deus XC LR
Griffe: Odi Lock-on Rogue 
Felgen: Rigida Taurus 2000 DB (oder so)
Reifen: Continental Vapor 2.1
Schaltwerk: X.0 05
Kurbel: XT
Kassette: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltgriffe: X.0 Gripshift
Steuersatz: Tioga Semi-integrated irgendwas
Sattelstuetze: Thomson Elite 31.6mm im 31.4mm Sattelrohr 
Sattel: Specialized Alias 143mm
Sattelklemme: Salsa 
Pedale: CB Mallet M
Dreck: aufgesammelt in paar Monaten, feinste Qualitaet aus dem Siebengebirge

Original ist noch der Rahmen, die Bremsen sowie die Felgen. Der Reste wurde ausgetauscht.


----------



## fatcartman (4. September 2005)

Hier mal meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe:




Cube LTD 3 ´04:
Manitou Skareb Elite SPV, SLR XP, Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze und Bar Ends sind neu.


----------



## skyphab (6. September 2005)

Will auch dazugehören 
Quasi mein erstes Mountainbike, seit ich wieder angefangen hab zu fahren. Davor war ein Scott und das ist ca. 9 Jahre her *g






Tioga XS Bar Ends will ich noch


----------



## Baxx (9. September 2005)

Mal wieder ein Update:


----------



## munchin Monster (9. September 2005)

@Baxx:

Fahr auch ein '03er Acid. Was wiegt deins?
Meins wiegt 11,3kg - 22".

mfg benni


----------



## M!tch (11. September 2005)

hier mal mein Cube XC Pro '03. zwar nicht mehr das neueste, aber definitiv geil.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. September 2005)

M!tch schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal mein Cube XC Pro '03. zwar nicht mehr das neueste, aber definitiv geil.



Hi M!tch

Schaut gut aus dein XC Pro, so schön dreckig.
Da geb ich dir recht, mit dem XC kann man schon seinen Spass haben...

Greetz


----------



## M!tch (11. September 2005)

das geht noch dreckiger, es hat gestern barbarisch geschifft bei uns und da bietet es sich doch an, ein wenig im wald zu spielen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. September 2005)

Jupp, Hit the Dirt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie73 (15. September 2005)

hier mein Cube LTD CC, das ich im April geholt hab und mit dem ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## Beast44 (15. September 2005)

Bernie73 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein Cube LTD CC, das ich im April geholt hab und mit dem ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin



Wenn das mal keine schlechte Fotomontage ist...


----------



## Bernie73 (15. September 2005)

Beast44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dat is ja wohl ma ne schlechte Fotomontage...


ich seh schon, ich muß noch viel üben   

hab versucht, den Hintergrund unscharf zu machen, hier ist das Originalbild:


----------



## Beast44 (15. September 2005)

Bernie73 schrieb:
			
		

> hab versucht, den Hintergrund unscharf zu machen



Hast aber auch den Vordergrund unscharf gemacht. Hab zuerst gedacht, du hättest das Rad aus nem andern Bild in das Bild eingefügt...


----------



## KILROY (15. September 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ein Update:




...schickes Fiets !!   
LX-Kurbel mit RaceFace-Blättern ist auch mal was optisch nettes ( gefällt mir besser als die original RF-Kurbel ).

Aber...öhm.. ist der Gabelschaft nicht ein bisserl lang ?? Das kann böse weh tun...


----------



## StarvinMarvin (15. September 2005)

Bernie73 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh schon, ich muß noch viel üben
> 
> hab versucht, den Hintergrund unscharf zu machen, hier ist das Originalbild:




Sag mal, ist das der normale Ritchey Vorbau, nur umgedreht?

Hab das gleiche Bike und sowas wär ne Idee, damit ich den Lenker was niedriger bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (15. September 2005)

KILROY schrieb:
			
		

> ...schickes Fiets !!
> LX-Kurbel mit RaceFace-Blättern ist auch mal was optisch nettes ( gefällt mir besser als die original RF-Kurbel ).
> 
> Aber...öhm.. ist der Gabelschaft nicht ein bisserl lang ?? Das kann böse weh tun...



Danke!

Stimmt, das große Blatt ist Race Face, gabs mal billig bei Ebay. Die beiden anderen sind von TA. Ansich ist die LX-Kurbel eine feine Sache, leicht und billig. Die benötigte längere Achse nervt aber, 121 mm Octalink gibt's nur in LX. Naja, irgendwann kommt auch mal eine Integralkurbel dran  .

Ja, der Schaft ist noch zu lang, aber ich wollte die Gabel erstmal probefahren. Kürzen kommt irgendwann auch noch. Vielleicht auch erst beim Einbau in einen neuen Rahmen  .


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. September 2005)

Hi

hier mal ein Update meines Cube XC Pro 2004.

Habe die Deore Kurbelgarnitur gegen eine LX Garnitur ausgetauscht.

Greetz


----------



## Bernie73 (16. September 2005)

StarvinMarvin schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, ist das der normale Ritchey Vorbau, nur umgedreht?
> 
> Hab das gleiche Bike und sowas wär ne Idee, damit ich den Lenker was niedriger bekomme.



Hi,

das ist nicht der Originalvorbau. Nach langem Testen ist jetzt ein Ritchey Pro 110mm 17° negativ montiert, der Originalvorbau hat nur 6°. Um eine flachere Sitzposition zu bekommen hab ich zusätzlich die Barends B-2 montiert (hier sieht man das besser:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/174694/cat/500/page/1

Damit sind auch steile Anstiege kein Problem mehr   und zusätzlich kann man, um auf flachen Strecken Rennradfeeling zu bekommen, die Unterarme auf die Griffe aufstützen und sich an den Barends vorne festhalten. Die B-2 sind klasse, nur optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## skyphab (17. September 2005)

Aha, noch ein LTD CC Fahrer, sei gegrüßt 

Hier mal ein aktualisiertes Bild von meinem:


----------



## Madt (19. September 2005)

was haltet ihr eigendlich von den maguras an  eurem bike.....reichen sie euch oda haltet euch taeglich schon vortraege warum ihr sie damals gekauft habt???


Hier mein bike:


----------



## cyronix (22. September 2005)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der findet, dass die Cube-Rahmen farblich total langweilig geworden sind?
Fast alles nur monoton Schwarz, Grau, Silber ...
das einzig interessante ist momentan das Jamakiafarbene MTB.
Schaut euch dochmal die Räder von Trek oder Cervelo an ...


----------



## Cubabike (23. September 2005)

Nach Jahren des bunten Treibens nach dem Malkastenprinzip finde ich die eher dezenteren Farben sehr angenehm, wobei das neue LTD Team in Rot-metallic mein absoluter Favorit im Design ist. Das grün des Sting kommt auch noch gut, wobei ich das AMS in Silber eher gewöhnungsbedürftig finde - ein Fury muss einfach schwarz sein   
Warts ab, die bunten Malkastenzeiten kommmen sicherlich eines Tages wieder (siehe Kfz_Bereich), sobald die Käufer begriffen haben, dass "_stonehenge-grey-metallic_" auch nur GRAU ist   
Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Deleted 32178 (23. September 2005)

Will jetzt auch mal mein Bastelwerk zeigen:

Cube AMS CC Pro 2005






-trailpunk-


----------



## Andy-Rheinland (24. September 2005)

Hier mal mein Analog:


----------



## noFlooder (25. September 2005)

So, hier meines. Nicht geputzt, nicht extra hergerichtet - alles echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (26. September 2005)

Und jetzt auch mal mein Neuaufbau. Ein paar Sachen sind noch Übergangslösungen (Vorderrad, Lenker) ...




PS: Kann mir evtl jemand näheres zu dem Rahmen sagen. Hatte den gekauft, weil der mir ganz gut gefiel von der Farbe her und von der Geometrie ists wohl die gleiche wie auch die LTDs, aber sonst weiss ich nicht genau, wie ich den betiteln soll ...


----------



## RetroRider (29. September 2005)

@Splash schönes Teil! So weit ich weiss, haben alle LTD den selben Rahmen, ich hab den billigsten Rahmentyp, also eine Klasse darunter.

So, und hier mein "ungeschminktes" Acid 2005 im Einsatz:


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

das ist mein XC Comp. Es wurde nachträglich etwas modifiziert mit einer Rock Shox Psylo-Gabel sowie einem etwas umstrittenen MX-Schutzblech





MFG


----------



## monstrum (1. Oktober 2005)

Harr, harrr! 

Es ist gerade fäddich geworden und geht ab wie die Sau!!!

Cube Analog Rahmen wegen einem Kitsch für nen Fuffi bekommen   ,
6 Monate intensives Peut a Peut teilekaufen und 2 Tage lockerer Zammenbau mit 2 linken Studentenhänden und trara!!!

Hier isset:







Ok, ok, Foto is eher mäßig, dafür ist mein Cube umso besser.

Mit Syntace Teilen, X.9 Schaltung, Hone Kurbeln und EX 721/XT Schlappen drann   

Harr Harr


----------



## Madt (2. Oktober 2005)

na wennn du meinst das das so toll ist...also ich weiß net


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo M4DT,

wen meinst du? 

MFG


----------



## Madt (3. Oktober 2005)

hi KermitB4

ich meine das monstrum welches sich sein eigeness "tolles" bike zusammengestellt hat


----------



## blackcube (4. Oktober 2005)

M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> hi KermitB4
> 
> ich meine das monstrum welches sich sein eigeness "tolles" bike zusammengestellt hat


Hallo,
Ätschi Bätsch ich weiss wen Du meinst !!  

blackcube


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

hab schon gedacht, an meinem Bike wird gemeckert ....   

Ja dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (5. Oktober 2005)

Ja glaub ich´s, der Frammersbacher mit seinem XC ist hier auch online  

Willkommen im Club der Cube´s.


----------



## blackcube (5. Oktober 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> hab schon gedacht, an meinem Bike wird gemeckert ....
> 
> ...



Doch nicht dein's du Dummerchen


----------



## Vollsortimenter (10. Oktober 2005)

Muß mich hier mal einklinken: Cube Reaction Race Modell 2005. Bisherige Tuningmaßnahmen: Crossmax XL Disc mit Racing Ralphs und XT-Kassette, Selle Italia SLK-Sattel, Carbon Lenker Low Rizer 640 breit, Lenkerhörnchen gekürzt. Hab das Rad seit Ende Mai, bin seitdem ca. 2500 km gefahren, aus Ermangelung meines Führerscheins   

Ist ein absolut geiles Geschoss, wenn ich mal wieder bei Kasse bin, kommt noch eine XTR-Kurbel dran, und dann wars das auch. Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung top und braucht nicht geändert zu werden.


----------



## Madt (11. Oktober 2005)

schoenes bike  

was haste an bremsen dran???


----------



## Vollsortimenter (12. Oktober 2005)

Achja, hatte ich als Tuningmaßnahme vergessen: Ich möchte in Zukunft noch andere Bremsen als die jetzigen Hayes HFX 9 verbauen. Die Hayes sind zwar nicht übel, aber besonders schön sind sie halt auch nicht. Außerdem ist mir vorne die 160er Scheibe zu klein. Ich helfe mir im Herbst und Winter mit einer Julie von meiner Frau aus, die fährt im Winter nicht. Die Julie hat vorne eine 180er Scheibe, das bremst mein Kampfgewicht von 90 kg schon besser aus.  

Und nächstes Jahr kommt vielleicht ne Formula Oro Puro oder eine El Camino dran. Schaun mer mal.................


----------



## aecp (16. Oktober 2005)

Hier ist mein 1 Tag altes brand neues CUBE LTD TEAM 2006 Edition   






Weitere Bilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky66 (16. Oktober 2005)

meines ist nun 5 tage alt    und ich    es


----------



## aecp (16. Oktober 2005)

@franky66
sieht auch schweine geil aus   
Wünsche dir auf alle fälle auch viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Cube


----------



## franky66 (17. Oktober 2005)

@aecp
  unsere Cubes sehen wirklich toll aus... dein Rahmen *legga den würd ich gerne mal unter die Finger bekommen  
Was mir an Cube so gut gefällt??? Alles funktioniert, und das ist gut so!!


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2005)

FataL schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo ist zwar nich das Hamer ding aber es is meins




Endlich einen gefunden der sich traut sein LTD1 vorzustellen.  
Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die *nur*  so eins haben. Bin trotzdem happy. 
and I    it.


Gruß


----------



## D3stroy3r (21. Oktober 2005)

@ aecp

sehr schönes Bike
sag mir mal bitte wie du die Kombination Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph findest?
Ich hab überlegt meinen VR (Racing Ralph) gegen einen Nobby Nic zu tauschen
danke


----------



## aecp (23. Oktober 2005)

@D3stroy3r



> sag mir mal bitte wie du die Kombination Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph findest?



Ist auf jedenfall empfehlenswert den NIC aufzuziehen, wenn du viel Gelände mit lockerem / nassen Untergrund fährst. Denn der NIC bietet mehr Grip und Kurfenstäbilität im Gelände (Erhöht das Sicherheitsgefühl im Gelände). Der RR verliehrt auf nassem Untergrund schnell die Haftung und ich würde den daher nicht vorne aufziehen. Hinten macht sich der RR wieder echt gut, da er eine bessere Lauffläche hat für ebene Belege, wie Straße. Er somit einen nicht so großen Laufwiederstand hat wie der NIC und man mit ihm besser vorran kommt. Zum Abrieb bzw. Verschleiß kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich beide noch nicht so lange fahre. Aber ich kann dir eins sagen, die Kombination NIC vorne und RR hinten ist ne Super Mischung für Leute die vielseitiges Terrian fahren (Schotter / Waldweg / Schlamm / Straße). Sie bieten für alles einen guten Mix, der NIC besser für Gelände, der RR besser für die Straße.

Für mich Optimal, vorne NIC und hinten NIC würde ich nicht haben wollen.
Wenn du jetzt doch deinen RR behalten willst, würde ich ihn aber auf jeden fall ans hinterrad schmieden. Da er dort seine besseren Eigenschaften besser entfalten kann.

Folgende Artikel kann ich dir noch empfehlen:

Älterer Thread im MTB News Froum
Hier ein kleiner Test bei Bikesport News
Testfazit aus MoutainBIKE Heft 10/05 
Das sagt der Hersteller Schwalbe
Laufrichtung bei Schwalbe Reifen 
Günstig bei Yatego kaufen


----------



## D3stroy3r (23. Oktober 2005)

Ich danke dir. Das von dir geschilderte Terrain ist genau das, was ich am meisten fahre. Ich denke ich werde mir zu gegebener Zeit nen NIC vorne draufziehen 

thx @ links


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (23. Oktober 2005)

das ist mein XC-Comp 2004er mit neuer X.9 SRAM mit triggern.demnächst komt eine Hone Shimano trettkurbel HollowtechII


----------



## dirko267 (24. Oktober 2005)

@splash: betitel den rahmen einfach als "SCHROTT" sofern das der gleiche ist wie beim ltd2!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=190515

cube bikes sind super...


----------



## Splash (24. Oktober 2005)

dirko267 schrieb:
			
		

> @splash: betitel den rahmen einfach als "SCHROTT" sofern das der gleiche ist wie beim ltd2!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=190515
> 
> cube bikes sind super...



Tjo - shit happens - aber es gibt zum Glück auch ne Menge Gegenbeispiele von Cube-Rahmen, die halten. Aber sind schon ganz interessante Bilder, dass der Rahmen sich wirklich in mehrere Teile zerlegt hat.

Das nächste Rad wird aber n Fully und definitv n Rahmen Made in .de ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aecp (26. Oktober 2005)

Gott, hoffe mir passiert das bei meinem neuen Cube LTD Team 06 nie.


----------



## munchin Monster (26. Oktober 2005)

aecp schrieb:
			
		

> Gott, hoffe mir passiert das bei meinem neuen Cube LTD Team 06 nie.



gibt also schon '06er Modelle    uuh


----------



## aecp (28. Oktober 2005)

nuklear, habs bei einem Lokalen Dealer in Leipzig bestellen lassen, in 2-3 tagen war es scho da!


----------



## siilvii (29. Oktober 2005)

skyphab schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch dazugehören
> Quasi mein erstes Mountainbike, seit ich wieder angefangen hab zu fahren. Davor war ein Scott und das ist ca. 9 Jahre her *g
> 
> 
> ...




Hihi, ist ja lustig, habe das gleiche Bike und genau den gleichen Schutz für den Rahmen unter der Kette. Ich dachte, datt kennste doch   

Ach ne, ich sehe grad, du hast andere Getränkehalter. Die machen sich aber ganz gut, wo haste denn die her, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## woltarix (30. Oktober 2005)

... soweit ich das erkennen kann sind das zwei "Specialized rib cage pro" in silber.

Siehe >>hier<<


----------



## aecp (31. Oktober 2005)

Ja würde ich auch sagen, sie sehen diesen jedenfalls verdammt ähnlich


----------



## Skistar (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallooo zusammen!

Wo hier doch gerade einige, genau wie ich auch, im "LTD CC" Wahn sind, will ich natürlich nicht nachstehen. Hier also meine graue Schönheit während der ersten Tour.

Feststellungen nach der Ausfahrt:

1. Scheibenbremsen greifen bei Schreckbremsungen wesentlich härter als Kettler U-Brakes von 1988. Aua.
2. Clickpedale geben den Fuß nicht frei, wenn man ihn plötzlich und schnell nach oben wegheben will/muss. Aua.
3. An meinen Armen werde ich Dank Brennnesseln in den nächsten Jahrzehnten nicht an Rheuma erkranken. Aua.
4. Trotzdem GGGOOOOOIIIILLLLLLL!   

Grüße!


----------



## tria71 (1. November 2005)

Hi zusammen,

na dann muss ich doch auch mal unsere Reaction`s präsentieren.........


----------



## RePet (1. November 2005)

Tja nachdem mein Cube Reaction geklaut wurde...

Mein neuer AMS Pro FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeman (1. November 2005)

Hier ist mein Cube Airwing Blackline:





Seit 2002 im arbeit und noch immer ganz gut.
Als rahmensatz gekauft und sebst aufgebaut met gute teile.
Es wiegt heute mit offroad reifen (Conti Twister/Explorer Supersonic) um 10.6kg.
Ganz schnell und wendig!
Bin noch immer serh stoltz das ich so ein shones rad hatte!


----------



## LocoFanatic (7. November 2005)

das ist meins... inzwischen sind aber die Lichter verschwunden und der Sattel etwas tiefer...

und das ganze etwas "verheizter", habe das Cube im April gebraucht gekauft und seitdem mehrmals die Woche in den Deister und eine Woche Schwarzwald...

Suche noch nach einem Fully, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür udn ich merke, dass das Cube gut ist, wenn ich hoch will, aber das Hardtail kommt halt bergab an seine Grenzen... muss All-Mountain oder eventl sogar Enduro her, zum hochtreten hätte ich noch genügend Kraft, aber runter halt mehr Sicherheit dank mehr Federung...


----------



## Subraid (11. November 2005)

Juhuuu!!!

Mein neues Rad ist fertig und zudem das erste Rad, welches ich selber zusammengeschraubt habe.
Zumindest die ersten 1 1/2 hat es bisher durchgehalten   






- AMS LTD 2005 Rahmenkit (Duke SL / Radium RL / Ritchey Comp)
- Rohloff CC silber   
- HS33 in weiß
- Onyx VR-Nabe
- Mavic XM 719
- Hone Kurbel mit 44er Blatt (muß noch n kleines Blatt drann, hat vielleicht einer n 40er oder 42 Blatt übrig?)


----------



## aecp (13. November 2005)

@Subraid

Geiles Teil, viel Spaß damit


----------



## bernd e (14. November 2005)

Eine gute Kombination: AMS mit Speedhub  
Dies ist auch meine Kombination und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## freddy_walker (15. November 2005)

Kann ich nur bestätigen!
AMS & Speedhub is geil.

Gruß, F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Köcubebiker (21. November 2005)

Hallo,
Hab mich gerade angemeldet im Forum.
Finde es sehr gut. Und will Euch mal mein Cube Acid vorstellen.
Ich denke doch das es ein Acid 2005 sein müsste. weis es aber nicht genau.
vielleicht kann mich jemand eines Besseren belehren. Wie bekommt man eigentlich ein großes Bild unter den Text? wenn da jemand mir einen Tipp geben könnte.
Würde mich freuen. 
Das Fahrad könnt ihr unter meine Fotos in groß anschauen.


----------



## bernd e (22. November 2005)

dem Sattel nach zu Urteilen, ist es ein 2005er Modell. Allerdings war das Acid 2005 schwarz/Alu poliert und 2004 komplett schwarz. 

Ich vermute, es ist ein "Händlermodell". Also eine speziele Serie für deinen Händler und evtl. Ähnlich dem Acid. 

Wenn man nun die genauen Komponeten wüßte, könnte man rausfinden welchem original Cube es entspricht.


----------



## schlupp (2. Dezember 2005)

Endlich habe ich es gschafft mein neuestes Lieblingsspielzeug mal zu fotografieren.




So long
Gruß
Schlupp


----------



## Baxx (2. Dezember 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich habe ich es gschafft mein neuestes Lieblingsspielzeug mal zu fotografieren.



Gefaellt mir! Das ist eine Stylo GXP Kurbel, oder? Wie zufrieden bist du mit der?


----------



## schlupp (2. Dezember 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Gefaellt mir! Das ist eine Stylo GXP Kurbel, oder? Wie zufrieden bist du mit der?


Ist spitze. Super Steif (fühlt sich sogar steifer als XT Hollo II an) und 1a Optik. Schaltqualität genau so gut wie bei Shimano. 
Ist aber auch nicht leichter als XT oder XTR. Einzig das erste Kettenblatt war krumm. Wurde aber sofort ersetzt.
Prädikat: empfehlenswert!!


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (8. Dezember 2005)

Aber n Kratzer hats auch schon *in der Wunde Bohr*  
ne schlupp


----------



## cubedirtrider (8. Dezember 2005)

so wollt au meins mal hier reinstellen

mein Flying Circus




fährt sich in allen lebenslagen hervorragend   nur die gabel wird nach weinachten ausgetauscht

mfg matze


----------



## tyerax (10. Dezember 2005)

*NA DANN WILL ICH MEINS EUCH NICHT LÄNGER VORENTHALTEN*


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Dezember 2005)

cubedirtrider schrieb:
			
		

> so wollt au meins mal hier reinstellen
> 
> mein Flying Circus
> 
> ...



Sehr schön dein Flying Circus. Bin auch dabei mir einen Rahmen zu suchen den ich dann schön aufbauen kann. Kommt Zeit kommt rat.

Ride On !!!!

Alex


----------



## cubedirtrider (11. Dezember 2005)

@bonzai 1982:

haste vor dir den rahemn als dirtradel aufzubauen oder als ein freeride hardtail?
also meins wird letzteres

mfg matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca1979 (11. Dezember 2005)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön dein Flying Circus. Bin auch dabei mir einen Rahmen zu suchen den ich dann schön aufbauen kann. Kommt Zeit kommt rat.
> 
> Ride On !!!!
> 
> Alex




Bin auch grad dabei, mir ein Flying Circus zusammenzubasteln  - wenn´s fertig ist kommt´s auch hier rein Wollt mir deins dann mal ein bißchen genauer ansehen -   aber wenn ich auf´s Bild klicke kommt nix. Oder hast du das gar nicht größer reingestellt?

chewbacca


----------



## cubedirtrider (11. Dezember 2005)

schau halt in meine gallerie da muessts eigtl no groesser drin sein
 
mfg matze


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Dezember 2005)

cubedirtrider schrieb:
			
		

> @bonzai 1982:
> 
> haste vor dir den rahemn als dirtradel aufzubauen oder als ein freeride hardtail?
> also meins wird letzteres
> ...



Ich dachte eigentlich eher daran es mir als 2. Rad aufzubauen. "Dauerbaustelle" sozusagen. Mein Schwerpunkt liegt bei ausgedehnten "FR-Touren" aber um ein wenig durch die Strassen zu cruisen, Eisdielenstylern und auch um mir mal bei Zeit das Dirten und Tricksen beizubringen.
Aber da ich gerade dabei bin mir ein neues FR-Bike zuzulegen und das grosse E mich bisher nur enttäuscht hat, muss das noch etwas warten ... 

Greetz

Alex

Edit: Aber so wie ich das gerade in deiner Galerie sehe, gehst du ja schon ganz schön heftig mit dem Circus ab, da werd ich dann auch mal (wenn es denn mal soweit ist) das Fullie zur Seite legen. Scheint ja doch einiges mitzumachen...


----------



## cubedirtrider (11. Dezember 2005)

naja dafuer dass ich noch schueler bin und bei uns in der naeheren umgebung nix "richtiges"(also offizielles)  gibt, gehts scho no.
hab aba naechstes jahr verstaerkt vor in bikeparks zu fahren deswegen die neue gabel  
aba bei der massiven optik des rahmen solt er scho so en ausflug in die bekannten bikeparks dieser welt aushalten.  
da es bei mir finanziell net so gut bestellt is muss ein HT reichen.wuerde aber au lieber en schoenes FR Fully besitzen.  


mfg matze


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Dezember 2005)

Denke auch das der Rahmen einiges aushalten sollte, gerade wegen der massiven Bauweise. Also ein super Allrounder. Und genau dafür würde ich es mir zulegen, für nebenher basteln und dann einfach cruisen...

Ich werde mein momentanes Fully auch losschlagen müssen (ebenfalls Schüler) da 2 BigBikes in der Garage doch etwas heftig sind.
Hab auch schon mit meinem Bikedealer gesprochen und wenn anfang nächsten Jahres die neuen Modelle da sind ... 

Mach mal ein Angebot 
Spässle, aber falls du bis zum Februar noch nichts gefunden haben solltest...

Ride On !!!

Alex


----------



## condi (11. Dezember 2005)

So, dann werd ich meins auch mal reinstellen. Erst eine Woche alt.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi Condi,

erstmal noch Danke für die Bilder des PopLock. Du hast ein schönes Rad. Meines wird hoffentlich morgen oder am Dienstag fertig. Habe es in folgen Ausstattung nun genommen:

Silber
REBA + MC3R
Komplett XT
jedoch Umbau auf SRAM Rocket Trigger.

Gruß Kai

P.S. Was ist das für ein Sattel und kann man ihn gebrauchen???


----------



## chewbacca1979 (11. Dezember 2005)

cubedirtrider schrieb:
			
		

> schau halt in meine gallerie da muessts eigtl no groesser drin sein
> 
> mfg matze




Heut früh dacht ich, es liegt daran, dass ich einfach noch nicht richtig war ... aber ich kann´s immer noch nicht finden

chewbacca


----------



## chewbacca1979 (11. Dezember 2005)

condi schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann werd ich meins auch mal reinstellen. Erst eine Woche alt.




Gratulation -  das hab ich auch daheim und bin sehr zufrieden - und im richtigen Laden hast es ja auch gekauft

chewbacca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (13. Dezember 2005)

Na dann werde ich mich hier auch mal einreihen.
Seit dem Wochenden nämlich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Reactions.


----------



## bernd e (13. Dezember 2005)

Zwei schöne neue Bikes    Viel Spaß damit!

@ Condi: Du hast zwar dein AMS erst eine Woche, mich würde aber interessieren, wie gut oder schlecht der MC3 funktioniert? Und welche Flaschenhalter sind das (kann die Aufschrift nicht lesen)?


----------



## condi (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Bernd e,

Poplock kunzt hervorragend (bin jetzt schon ein paar Kilometer gefahren), die Flaschenhalter sind "ekage" von Profildesign.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Strider (14. Dezember 2005)

Das neue REBA design find ich ja sehr geil! Passt super zum AMS!!


----------



## kantiran (23. Dezember 2005)

Dann will ich auch mal mein neues Cube reinstellen:


----------



## cubedirtrider (28. Dezember 2005)

Sers ,

so nun hat mein flying circus ne verjüngungskur bekommen ;-)

neue gabel + neue nabe + ein flying circus = ein arschgeiles freeride hardtail

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mfg matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinaS (31. Dezember 2005)

Hab jetzt auch ein Cube...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hey Tina, na dann lass mal ne Runde zocken ..  Aber ein sehr schönes Cube, wirst sicher ne menge Spass damit haben
Ride On !!!


@cubedirtrider:

Hey Matze, sauber ich freue mich schon auf neue Bilder von deinem Schmuckstück ...

Ich habe mir auch endlich meinen Rahmen zugelegt, gestern ist das Prachtstück gekommen. Gabel ist auch schon auf dem Weg, fehlen jetzt nur noch x andere Teile ...

Euch allen natürlich auch noch nen guten Rutsch
(nicht wörtlich nehmen  )

Alex


----------



## TinaS (31. Dezember 2005)

Ja, die Kurbeln muss ich nur noch tauschen, werden schwarz.


----------



## cubedirtrider (1. Januar 2006)

warum geht des **** bild net....

also noma...







zu bewerten in meiner Galerie

mfg matze

Ride ON !!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Januar 2006)

Moinsen

na das sieht doch mal heftig aus das Circus.
Aber die 66 baut schon verdammt hoch. War auch kurzzeitig in Überlegung die zu holen aber da falle ich bei voll ausgefahrenem Federweg ja fast hinten runter.
Ist der Rahmen nicht auch nur bis 130mm zugelassen? Meine ich mal wo gelesen zu haben.
Aber sieht trotzdem fett aus dein Bike...
Bei mir dauert das noch ein wenig bis alle Parts beisammen sind.

@Tina: Hehe, hab ich auch gemacht. Bei mir waren auch die Deore-Kurbeln dran, schon rein optisch habe ich die dann gegen die Deore LX ausgewechselt. Sind auch wesentlich steifer und durch die 170mm Kurbellänge anstelle der 180er Deore besser im Gelände einsetzbar...

Alex


----------



## cubedirtrider (1. Januar 2006)

sers,

magsein dass die gabel ein bisschen zu big fuer den frame is, aber des ansprechverhalten is genial. Mit der sitzposition hab ich keine probleme. Ich bevorzuge im allgemeinen die stehende position auf dem bike . Dass man bei dem gewicht und dem sitzwinkel keinen spass mehr bergauf hat is klar aber trotz alledem kann man des bike miten bisschen wadenpower nach oben treiben.

aber wenns erstmal bergab geht is des teil unschlagbar, selbst auf dirt kann man noch spass haben(is zwar net ideal) wenn man die gabel haerter einstellt und den rebound verstaerkt .

 mfg matze


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (1. Januar 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Cube_AMS.jpg


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Januar 2006)

Jupp, das glaube ich dir das die Gabel super arbeitet, Italienerin eben ... 
Und du musst dich ja wohl fühlen auf dem Bike, da werden halt 1000 Watt in die Pedale gepumpt und dann passt das ...

@Muskelzuckungen: Ist aber ein schönes Cube AMS das du da eingestellt hast. Ist das schon das 2006er? Hoffe mal, das hast du jetzt schon zwecks Neujahrsfahrt ordentlich durch den Dreck gejagt und getauft ... 

Alex


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (1. Januar 2006)

@Bonzai1982

Jepp, ist das 2006 er Modell. Hat komplett XT mit der Louise FR und habe mir nur SRAM Rocket Trigger dranmachen lassen. Bin nur Schönwetterbiker  
Für schlechtes Wetter habe ich noch mein Hardtail.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sunny-babe (3. Januar 2006)

Was brauch ich denn alles für Werkzeug, wenn ich mir ein Bike schicken lasse?
Es kommt ja im Karton, denke mal der Lenker wird quergestellt sein. Und die Pedale, sind die schon dran?
Möchte so schnell wie möglich ne Probefahrt machen, und muss mir das entsprechende Werkzeug noch besorgen.
Hab das Bike bei H&S bestellt.
Sorry für die doofen Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Köcubebiker (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Du brauchst nur ein par Imbusschlüssel für den Lenker und den Vorbau.
Dann noch einen 13ner Maulschlüssel für die Pedalen. vielleicht noch eine Schere für die Kabelbinder. Bei mir waren es etliche
Sonst ist das Fahrrad soweit vormontiert. Hast Du Scheibenbremsen wenn msch die Räder fest. und Löse noch mal die Imbusschrauben vom Bremssattel.
Aber nur leicht. Dann betätige Die Bramshebel ein par mal, und halte sie gezogen. Dann Zieh die Schrauben am Bramssattel wieder fest.
Somit umgehst Du ein falschen Einfahren der Bremsen.
Die Fahrräder sind normal nicht 100% eingestellt.
war bei mir bis jetzt immer so.
Ach und überprüfe noch mal alle Schrauben befor Du startest.
Ob alle richtig angezogen sind.
Also viel Glück bei der Endmontage,
mfg,
Köcubebiker


----------



## FroZen Cube (4. Januar 2006)

sers,

hier is mein cube-bike... (falls sich jemand wundert "was is das denn???"... Antwort: Limitierte Sonderauflage!!!)


----------



## Köcubebiker (4. Januar 2006)

Hi hi,
guckst Du Meins. (Schau bei meine Fotos)
Willkommen im Kömmerling Club.
Wirst Du auch immer gefragt was das für ein Hersteller ist? Ist schon manchmal nervig.
Was hast Du für eine Rahmengröße wenn ich fragen darf?
gruß,
Köcubebiker
Wie bekomme ich eigentlich bei den Dateianhängen ein Gröseres Bild geladen das mehr als 60KB hat?
Kann mir da jemand Helfen?


----------



## FroZen Cube (4. Januar 2006)

@Köcubebiker

jepp, manchmal schon, aber noch besser is es wenn sie die Hälse verdrehen...(aus "Neid" natürlich   )
Meine Rahmengröße is 20 Zoll.
Wir besitzen jedoch zwei dieser "Kö-Bikes"...
Vielleicht sollte man mal ein Treffen veranlassen!?
Gibt's hier noch mehr Leute mit den Bikes???


----------



## Köcubebiker (4. Januar 2006)

Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Aber ich glaube kaum, das über Kömmerling so viele Fahrräder vertrieben wurden. ist aber um so besser für uns.
Je weniger um so seltener.    
Du hast Beruflich nicht zufällig etwas mit Fenstern zu tun? 
Würde mich aber echt mal interessieren wie viele in dieser Sonderlackierung gebaut wurden.
Es scheint ein Cube Acid Disc zu sein 2005er Modell.
ist aber der 2006er Sattel montiert. Aber von den Komponenten her müsste es ein Acid sein.
Vielleicht liest ja mal Theo- oder [email protected] oder oder ein anderer Cube-Mitarbeiter den Beitrag. vielleicht wissen Die ja die Stückzahl und antwortet uns mal.
Also ich finde die Farbe echt klasse. Die originalen sind mir zu eintönig etwas zu dunkel. Das Bike fällt so echt auf. 
Würde mich mal interessieren was Du bezahlt hast für eins.
Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken wenn Du willst.
Müss ja hier keiner wissen


----------



## FroZen Cube (5. Januar 2006)

Stimmt, wär schon mal interessant das zu wissen! Mir gefällt die "besondere" Lackierung auch gut. Die macht das Bike erst zu einem richtigen Hingucker  
Hast du schon etwas an diesem Bike reparieren müssen? Oder schon etwas grob verändert?
Bei uns war bisher nur einmal ein Loch im Schlauch (allerdings nur durch eine Glasscherbe...).
Aber sonst kann ich mich bisher nicht beklagen!
Mal abwarten ob sich jemand von den Cube Mitarbeitern zur Stückzahl äußert...!?


----------



## Köcubebiker (5. Januar 2006)

Nö, verändert habe ich bisher nichts.
Bin ca. 150 km erst gefahren. Ich habe das Bike aber nach 100km mal bei meinem Fahrradhädler im Ort durchsehen lassen.
Der hat mir alles noch mal super eingestellt.Jetzt macht es noch mehr Spaaaaaaß mit dem Teil zu fahren.
Die Reifen fahren sich zwar echt gut und sind sau leicht,so lange es einigermasen trocken ist haben sie guten Gripp. Ich habe aber mal in der "bike" glaube ich gelesen,
das Die dinger eine ziemlich schlechte Pannensicherheit haben.
Wenn sie mir öfters platt gehen werde ich mir die Schwalbe Racing Ralph drauf machen.
Hat hier jemand mit diesen Reifen erfahrungen?

Sonst habe ich mir nur einen Ciclo Hac4Plus Fahrradcomputer dran gebastelt.  Spitzen Teil. ist echt super.
Aber für das Geld was wir bezahlt haben  kann man das Bike echt nehmen!


----------



## th33mp (5. Januar 2006)

Köcubebiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie mir öfters platt gehen werde ich mir die Schwalbe Racing Ralph drauf machen.
> Hat hier jemand mit diesen Reifen erfahrungen?


Hab die auf meinem Cube, bin sie aber noch nicht soooo viel gefahren (4-500km vllt.). Nach drei Tagen hatte ich nen Plattfuß *lol*, allerdings hatte ich mir irgendeinen riesigen Dornen im Wald eingefangen, also kein Wunder, seit dem gabs keine Probleme mehr. Ich find, ein bischen mehr Grip könnte noch sein, bei feuchter Straße hats mich schon böse gelegt (naja, muss ab und an auch mal wieder sein ) und im Gelände könnts vllt. auch noch n bischen mehr sein, aber naja, wahrscheinlich bin ich zu verwöhnt vom Rennrad fahren auf den geteerten Weicheibereichen .


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Januar 2006)

Also ich kann euch den Fat Albert in der Gooey Glue Mischung vorne und hinten den ORC, beide in der neuen Snake Skin Version, nur wärmstens an's Herz legen.
Grip in jeder Situation, Gewichtstechnisch einwandfrei, innerhalb des letzten Jahres 2 Platten gehabt (ganz fiese Dornen). Im Gelände, wo ich hauptsächlich unterwegs bin, hat mich der Reifen noch nicht enttäuscht. Im Gegenteil, wenn es ruppiger wird, so wie es sein sollte , dann hat man sogar noch Dämpfungssreserven zur Hand.
Also wenn es nicht unbedingt um Gewichtsoptimierung gehen soll
--> Fat Albert + Schwalbe DH-Schläuche und ab dafür .... 

Greetz

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FroZen Cube (6. Januar 2006)

Hab mich mal umgesehen und ein recht "seriöses"  Angebot zu den Reifen gefunden Schwalbe Fat Albert Ist das ein fairer Preis oder gibt es die noch billiger zu kaufen? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Januar 2006)

@ Frozen Cube:
Bei dem Angebot kannst du nichts verkehrt machen.
Ich habe mir mein Set beim HiBike-Shop gekauft, ist etwas günstiger.
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Cfe3b05aeab8bebdf8d722c15e11fa2c&method=m_catpd&menuID=232&groupID=31
Da steht jetzt zwar nichts von wegen Snake-Skin, aber ich kann es bestätigen, es sind die "neuen" Fat Albert in der Snake-Skin-Version mit dem Vorderreifen in der weicheren und dem Hinterreifen in der ORC Mischung.

Alex


----------



## FroZen Cube (8. Januar 2006)

@Bonzai1982
Danke, für den Link! Die neuen Reifen sind somit schon fast  bestellt... 

Greetz

FroZen Cube


----------



## Cube_Elite (9. Januar 2006)

Weiß jemand den Durchmesser der Sattelstützklemme am Cube Elite?


----------



## Köcubebiker (9. Januar 2006)

Ja, Danke für die Reifenempfehlungen.
Ich werde aber die Fast Fredchen erst mal Drauf lassen.
Wenn es mich dann öfters mal erwischen sollte wegen Plattfuß und so, werde ich mal schaun. 
Ich meine so lange es Trocken ist, und für feste Wege ist der Fast Fred ein Super Reifen. Rollt echt gut.Schnell und so. 

Fahr mit dem Acid eh meistens bei trockenen Wetter.
Wenns nass ist, oder bei Schnee nehme ich mein altes Wheeler-Fully.
Da sind IRC Mythos XC Reifen drauf, die sind echt günstig, und haben echt guten Grip bei Rutschigen Wegen. Bin ich bis jetzt überall mit hin gekommen ohne Absteigen zu müssen.


----------



## th33mp (10. Januar 2006)

Cube_Elite schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand den Durchmesser der Sattelstützklemme am Cube Elite?


durchmesser der klemme oder was da für sattelstützen reinpassen? falls letzteres: 30,9mm... aber bei der klemme müsstest du dich wahrscheinlich an jemanden wenden, der das teil hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrcel (15. Januar 2006)

Hier mein nagelneues LTD Team 2006


----------



## Lord_Goblin (16. Januar 2006)

extra für euch geputzt...  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=215116


----------



## FroZen Cube (16. Januar 2006)

Sehr schönes Bike... 
Aber auch nicht zu verachten sind die Zeitungen  
...und die shisha


----------



## bofrost (16. Januar 2006)

Köcubebiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren.
> Aber ich glaube kaum, das über Kömmerling so viele Fahrräder vertrieben wurden. ist aber um so besser für uns.
> Je weniger um so seltener.
> Du hast Beruflich nicht zufällig etwas mit Fenstern zu tun?


Hallo ! Ich habe mit Fenster bzw. Glas zu tun. Daher kam mir der Name Kömmerling bekannt vor. Ist das der Kömmerling der Kleber bzw. Primer/Haftvermittler herstellt bzw. vertreibt ???


----------



## CarbonDealer (16. Januar 2006)

CUBE ist einfach nur geil! Fahre selber ein LTD5 is einfach nur schönes fahren!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Januar 2006)

Lord_Goblin schrieb:
			
		

> extra für euch geputzt...
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=215116



*bling* *bling*

schöner fliegender Zirkus ... 
meins ist auch gerade im Aufbau, dauert zwar noch ne Weile aber gut Ding will Weile haben ...


----------



## FroZen Cube (17. Januar 2006)

@ bofrost:

...ja, genau! Kömmerling ist ja auch nicht gerade eine "kleine" Firma...


----------



## bofrost (17. Januar 2006)

Warum bringen die denn eigene Fahrräder auf den Markt oder sponseren diese ?? Werbegeschenke ??


----------



## mamenz (18. Januar 2006)

sthar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Seit gestern bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Würfels.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamenz (18. Januar 2006)

mamenz schrieb:
			
		

> [


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamenz (18. Januar 2006)

mamenz schrieb:
			
		

>


 hier mein LTD TEAM 2006 Super BIKE


----------



## mamenz (18. Januar 2006)

Habe Samstags Bestellt im BIKELAGER  Neurodt,(gute Beratung) Dienstags Anruf BIKE ist da Gleich Probe gefahren einfach nur Super Kaufen, für das Geld gibt es glaub ich nichts Vergleichbares


----------



## Köcubebiker (19. Januar 2006)

bofrost schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ! Ich habe mit Fenster bzw. Glas zu tun. Daher kam mir der Name Kömmerling bekannt vor. Ist das der Kömmerling der Kleber bzw. Primer/Haftvermittler herstellt bzw. vertreibt ???



Ja stimmt,
,die stellen hauptsächlich Profile fur Kunstoffenster her. 
Sowie auch diese Zubehörsachen wie Primer usw.
Kömmerling sponsort das Team Gerolsteiner. So viel ich weiss, sind die mit Cube-bikes ausgerüstet.  Und Kömmerling hat halt so eine Sonderedition scheinbar auflegen lassen. Es gibt auch Renn- und Treckingräder von denen.
Wie gesagt, wäre schön wenn sich mal [email protected] vielleicht mal äusern könnte wie viele es von diesen Mountainbikes es gibt, aber vielleicht weiss er es ja selber nicht 
Werbegeschenke waren diese Fahrräder leider nicht , aber sie waren echt günstig


----------



## FroZen Cube (20. Januar 2006)

@ Köcubebiker:

Vielleicht sollten wir jetzt mal aufhören mit dem Preis von unsren Bikes zu "prahlen"...! Sonst endet es noch damit das Kömmerling hunderte Anfragen/Bestellungen für weitere Kö-Bikes erhält. Allerdings hab ich noch kein Kö-Rennrad gesehen   Hast du zufällig ein Pic von einem dieser Bikes ???

Greetz

FroZen Cube


----------



## Köcubebiker (20. Januar 2006)

Ja haste auch wieder Recht.  
Ein Bild habe ich leider nicht von diesen Bikes, habe aber sie aber schon im Original zu sehen bekommen. sehen genau so aus wie das MTB.  


			
				FroZen Cube schrieb:
			
		

> @ Köcubebiker:
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir jetzt mal aufhören mit dem Preis von unsren Bikes zu "prahlen"...! Sonst endet es noch damit das Kömmerling hunderte Anfragen/Bestellungen für weitere Kö-Bikes erhält. Allerdings hab ich noch kein Kö-Rennrad gesehen   Hast du zufällig ein Pic von einem dieser Bikes ???
> 
> ...


----------



## Vollsortimenter (20. Januar 2006)

Köcubebiker schrieb:
			
		

> das Team Gerolsteiner. So viel ich weiss, sind die mit Cube-bikes ausgerüstet.




Hups, seit wann das denn? Sind die nicht mit Specialized unterwegs?????


----------



## Köcubebiker (21. Januar 2006)

Kömmerling sponsort das Team Gerolsteiner. So viel ich weiss, sind die mit Cube-bikes ausgerüstet.  

Stimmt scheinbar beides nicht  hab das mal irgenwie gehört.
sorry wenn ich da schei.e geschrieben habe.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Januar 2006)

Heute ist endlich mein Cube Stadt und Trainingsrad fertig geworden, mit Inter-8.


----------



## da_lole (22. Januar 2006)

Meins........
ist bis jetzt nur rumgestanden, wird Zeit dass der Frühling kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann will ich euch auch mal mein silbernes AMS Pro vorstellen.

Vielleicht tausche ich noch den Lenker gegen einen flachen aus. Aber jetzt werde ich erst mal den Rizer testen. 


Tiefflieger


----------



## zuckerfee (10. Februar 2006)

Und weils so schön ist, zeigt euch Frau mal ihr bestes Stück. *fg*


----------



## zuckerfee (10. Februar 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein foto gleich anzeigen lassen kann ?
nur den link find ich blöd.


----------



## zuckerfee (10. Februar 2006)

och menno, warum geht das nicht ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Februar 2006)

Bitteschön ...






Einfach den Link unter dem Bild in deiner Galerie hier einfügen, dann noch die "" - Zeichen wegmachen, et voila ...
Übrigens, schönes, dreckiges Stück hast du da ... ;)
Alex


----------



## zuckerfee (10. Februar 2006)

Dankeschön !!!
Darf ja garkeinem erzählen dass ich Medieninformatik studiere...
Gott wie peinlich... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuckerfee (10. Februar 2006)

noch ein versuch.





na also, warum denn nicht gleich so... *g*


----------



## M!tch (10. Februar 2006)

...FuT
und dann noch quasi fünfachpost.


----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (10. Februar 2006)

@zuckerfee: In welchem Semester bist denn? ;-)


----------



## zuckerfee (10. Februar 2006)

M!tch schrieb:
			
		

> ...FuT
> und dann noch quasi fünfachpost.



was willst du denn jetzt von mir ?
frauen und technik ?
das kannst du aber glauben dass das geht...


----------



## zuckerfee (10. Februar 2006)

Tiefflieger0815 schrieb:
			
		

> @zuckerfee: In welchem Semester bist denn? ;-)



schon im 5.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Februar 2006)

zuckerfee schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön !!!
> Darf ja garkeinem erzählen dass ich Medieninformatik studiere...
> Gott wie peinlich... ;-)



De nada...

Wer studiert hier Medieninformatik? Hab nichts gehört, gesehen, gelesen,...


----------



## zuckerfee (10. Februar 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> De nada...
> 
> Wer studiert hier Medieninformatik? Hab nichts gehört, gesehen, gelesen,...



na dann ist's ja gut...


----------



## CTD (10. Februar 2006)

Mein AMS pro nach dem winterlichen Update: Neu sind: X.) Trigger und Schaltwerk, XT Kassette, 240s Hügi/ XR 4.1d LRS. Gewicht ist auf 12,45kg gesunken. Der Frühling kann kommen


----------



## biker1967 (13. Februar 2006)

hier das Cube ATS Lady meiner Freundin


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (13. Februar 2006)

Hier mein AMS Pro nach folgenden kleinen Updates:

- 2 x Nobby Nic
- Race Face XC Vorbau 120 mm
- Ritchey Pro Flatbar Lenker
- 2 x Ekage Flaschenhalter von ProfileDesign
- BBB Bar-Ends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Februar 2006)

Sauber, schöne Parts hast du dir da drangebaut.
Der neue Vorbau kommt schon besser als der Alte. Die Barends wirken auch sehr gut. Anscheinend hat sich da jemand Gedanken über die farbliche Abstimmung gemacht ... 
Bei mir dauert das leider noch ein wenig bis ich in den Genuss meines neuen Bikes kommen kann, mache mir aber jetzt schon tag täglich Gedanken was die Ausstattung angeht.
Wie fahren sich eigentlich die "neuen" Nobby Nics? Macht sich der Unterschied zwischen Dual-Compound und Single-Compound extrem bemerkbar?

Alex


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (13. Februar 2006)

Hi Bonzai,

danke für die Blumen  . Bin halt eher ein Eisdielen-Poser  

Ich habe bisher nur die Racing Ralph gefahren und mit denen war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Beim Nassen haben die Dinger faßt keinen Grip, oder ich bin halt nur zu blöd zu fahren . Finde die Nobby Nic schon super, deshalb habe ich mir den auch hinten draufmachen lassen. Lege nicht so großen Wert auf extremen Leichtlauf, da arbeite ich lieber etwas an mir, als an dem Material.

Wann bekommst Du Dein Bike und in welcher Ausstattung hast Du es bestellt??


Gruß Kai


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Februar 2006)

Biker sind Styler ... 

Geht mir genauso. Ich habe auf dem XC Pro die Fat Albert mit DH-Schläuchen drauf. Wahrscheinlich für jeden Leichtbaufetischisten ein Gräul aber ich habe keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen, Gripverlust oder dergleichen.

Bei mir wird es das Fritzz werden in der K8-Ausstattung mit der Louise FR und der MZ AM2. Also eher was für's Grobe.
So wie es aussieht, leider nicht vor Mitte März, aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt...

Greetz

Alex


----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (13. Februar 2006)

Der Flatbar und die Barends gefallen mir am AMS Pro. Ich spiele auch schon mit dem Gedanken meins umzubauen.

Den Nobby Nic finde ich übrigens super. Nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt auf Schnee und Eis bin ich echt begeistert. Der Racing Ralph den ich vorher gefahren habe kann da bei weitem nicht mithalten.


----------



## DS-Cube (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mein AMS Pro mit der K8 Ausstattung und Ritchey Bar Ends und HAC4Pro 





Grüsse

DS


----------



## W!zz4RD (19. Februar 2006)

So,
Hallo erstmal

Hier ist mein Cube flying Cirucs,hab es eher als fun bike zum Freeriden und so gekauft aber da es zu familie gehört wollte ich es mal bekannt machen!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Februar 2006)

W!zz4RD schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> Hallo erstmal
> 
> Hier ist mein Cube flying Cirucs,hab es eher als fun bike zum Freeriden und so gekauft aber da es zu familie gehört wollte ich es mal bekannt machen!



Hi W!zz4RD

und willkommen in der Cube-verehrenden-Bike-verrückten-Familie.
Sieht gut aus dein fliegender Zirkus. Was fährst du denn damit hauptsächlich?
Die weisse HS-33 sieht ja mal sehr interessant aus. Gab es die so mal als Sondermodell?

Alex


----------



## W!zz4RD (19. Februar 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi W!zz4RD
> 
> und willkommen in der Cube-verehrenden-Bike-verrückten-Familie.
> Sieht gut aus dein fliegender Zirkus. Was fährst du denn damit hauptsächlich?
> ...



jup is ein sondermodell das jahrgang weiß ich ledier nicht. Also ich mache damit eigentlich sogut wie alles mal Streeten mal dirten dann wieder freeriden.
Demnächst auch mal ne downhill runter jagen! 

Der Fliegender Zircus is einfach sehr allround fähig finde ich!
Ich ahb ihn ganz dolle lieb!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Februar 2006)

So, endlich ist es vollbracht.
Mein Fliegender Circus ist bereit für die Strasse ....






(Pedale sind schon dran, das Bild wurde kurz nach der Endmontage/Abholung geschossen)

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W!zz4RD (21. Februar 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> So, endlich ist es vollbracht.
> Mein Fliegender Circus ist bereit für die Strasse ....
> 
> 
> ...




ja geil sieht ja mal richtig fett aus!!!!  is das das 06er model(rahmen)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Februar 2006)

Danke, sowas hört man natürlich gerne 

Das ist der 2004er Rahmen.
Den 2006er gibt es ja entweder in weiss (richtig geil) oder in einem, auch stylischem, Grau.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Grauen 2006er
http://img42.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0065dy.jpg
http://img42.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0050ef.jpg
http://img33.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0027hg.jpg
http://img33.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0034yo.jpg

Richtig testgefahren werden muss es noch. Habe mich heute, bei dem klasse Wetter, für eine schöne Singletrail-Fully-Tour entschieden 

Alex


----------



## FroZen Cube (22. Februar 2006)

... sieht wirklich geil aus... 
Ich glaub so eins werd (muss) ich mir auch noch zulegen...
Nur die wahl der Lackierung könnte noch ziemlich schwer werden, da beide Varianten sehr gut aussehen...


----------



## W!zz4RD (22. Februar 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, sowas hört man natürlich gerne
> 
> Das ist der 2004er Rahmen.
> Den 2006er gibt es ja entweder in weiss (richtig geil) oder in einem, auch stylischem, Grau.
> ...



Ah achso!
Also der weisse ist wirklich das geilste was es grad gibt für mich, hatte schon vor mir das neue zu holen also das koplettbike !


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Februar 2006)

@FroZen Cube: Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Bin das 2006er beim Händler ein wenig probegefahren, das fühlt sich nicht nur gut an, es fährt sich auch so. Bei der Lackierung würde ich jetzt auch eher zum Weissen tendieren, wobei da sicher eine gewisse Empfindlichkeit der Farbe berücksichtigt werden muss. Wenn es denn soweit ist, Bilder hier posten 

@W!zz4RD: Hau rein...Ich bin mittlerweile zu der Ansicht gelangt (bzw. der "Sucht" soweit verfallen) dass ich garnicht genug Bikes haben kann. Es gibt zu viele schöne, fantastische, geile und leider auch nicht immer kostengünstige Bikes...haben will, alle, sofort ...


----------



## Ksyrium (23. Februar 2006)

wie schafft ihr es, dass die bilder gleich angezeigt werden und vorallem so groß sind und so gute qualität haben?

david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ksyrium (23. Februar 2006)

is zwar jetzt keine gute qualität aber, man erkennt mein Schmuckstück, am Dienstag frisch vom Händler geholt. Und wenn mir noch jemand sagen kann wie mans anders einstellen kann, kommt noch ein besseres nach.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Februar 2006)

Am einfachsten funktioniert das wenn du das Bild irgendwo im Netz hochlädst (imageshack oder ins Fotoalbum von MTB-News) dann den Link zur Grafik kopierst und unter Grafik einfügen hinzufügst.

Mit deinem Bild klappt das jetzt leider nicht, sonst hätte ich das kurz gemacht....


----------



## biker1967 (23. Februar 2006)

FroZen Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ... sieht wirklich geil aus...
> Ich glaub so eins werd (muss) ich mir auch noch zulegen...
> Nur die wahl der Lackierung könnte noch ziemlich schwer werden, da beide Varianten sehr gut aussehen...


Hab das Gerät in weiss beim Händler gesehen. Hats für nen Kunden bestellt gehabt. Ein echt fettes geiles Ding. Vorallem der zusätzliche Aufkleber an gabel und Rahmen hats mir angetan 
Und dann diese fetten Pneus... einfach Wahnsinn. Is eigentlich vielz schade um dreckig zu werden in weiss


----------



## W!zz4RD (23. Februar 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Gerät in weiss beim Händler gesehen. Hats für nen Kunden bestellt gehabt. Ein echt fettes geiles Ding. Vorallem der zusätzliche Aufkleber an gabel und Rahmen hats mir angetan
> Und dann diese fetten Pneus... einfach Wahnsinn. Is eigentlich vielz schade um dreckig zu werden in weiss




Da hast du vollkommen recht!
DOch leider gabs das modell im Sommer letzten jahres noch nicht sonst würde es wohl jetzt meins sein. Nun habe ich nen älteren Flying circus aber der reciht fürn anfang erstmal1


----------



## Lord_Goblin (23. Februar 2006)

mal ne doofe frage: was ist eigendlich der unterschied zwischen dem 05 und 06 flying circus rahmen?!? ich hab meins und das 06er bei meinem händler neben einander gestellt und nix entdeckt... 

ach ja das ist mein hobel:





und 





mfg 

felixXx


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Februar 2006)

W!zz4RD schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du vollkommen recht!
> DOch leider gabs das modell im Sommer letzten jahres noch nicht sonst würde es wohl jetzt meins sein. Nun habe ich nen älteren Flying circus aber der reciht fürn anfang erstmal1



Mein Motto kennst du ja schon, solange noch Platz in der Garage/im Keller ist ... 

@felixXx: Ich habe gerade mal den 2005er und 2006er Katalog durchgewälzt und bis auf die Lackierung (Decals und Farbe) und Parts auch keinerlei Unterschiede feststellen können. Die Ausfallenden sind auch noch gleich. Weiss jetzt aber nicht ob sich ander Geometrie bzw. Rahmenmaße etwas geändert hat. Die 2006er Lackierung gefällt mir allerdings besser.

Und wegen Weiss und Dreckanfälligkeit ... Hit the Dirt !!!

Ach, das 2004er ist einfach das schönste Circus, so sieht's aus ... 

Alex


----------



## der Kanadier (27. Februar 2006)

Das ist meins. Ist noch relativ neu. Leider liegt bei uns noch Schnee, deshalb muss es im Schuppen bleiben.  




Gruß
Der Kanadier


----------



## Lord_Goblin (28. Februar 2006)

habt ihr auch bilder von eueren flying cirussen mit "action"?
sprich dirt jump oder street...

würd mich sehr interessieren


----------



## craigfab (1. März 2006)

Na dann knall ich meins auch mal rein!
Habs im Juli letzten Jahres bekommen! War ganz schön teuer, bisher bereue ich aber keinen Cent! Ich hoffe, euch gefällts! Greetz
(ich hoffe man kanns sehen. Mache deas mit dem "url" zum erstenmal!)


----------



## craigfab (1. März 2006)

... war wohl nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craigfab (1. März 2006)

So, probiers nochmal!





[/IMG]


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. März 2006)

Lord_Goblin schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr auch bilder von eueren flying cirussen mit "action"?
> sprich dirt jump oder street...
> 
> würd mich sehr interessieren



Nein, ich will ja nicht das ihr vor Neid den Mut verliert und das Bike in die Ecke schmeisst ...  Wenn es denn mal so wäre. Tatsache ist, dass es bei uns in der Gegend keinerlei Dirtstrecken zum Üben gibt (Zumindest weiss ich nichts davon). Da bleibt mir erstmal nichts anderes als einfach so damit durch die Gegend zu fahren und zur Eisdiele zu cruisen (wenn denn das Wetter wieder nach Eis ist) 

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. März 2006)

craigfab schrieb:
			
		

> So, probiers nochmal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück hat es geklappt mit dem Hochladen des Pics, denn das hättest du uns auf garkeinen Fall vorenthalten dürfen. Sieht wirklich gut aus dein AMS. Das du zufrieden bist mit dem Bike kann ich mir vorstellen  Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit den Crossmax an deinem Rad?

Alex


----------



## BikinPie (1. März 2006)

Hallo Cubefahrer ! 

Ich habe hier schon oft reingeschaut - aber mich bisher nicht getraut mein Acid hier mal reinzustellen. Nach ein paar Umbauten denke ich nun kann ich es wagen ...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. März 2006)

WahlLemgone schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cubefahrer !
> 
> Ich habe hier schon oft reingeschaut - aber mich bisher nicht getraut mein Acid hier mal reinzustellen. Nach ein paar Umbauten denke ich nun kann ich es wagen ...



Hinter solch einem schönen CC-Race-Cube solltest du dich nicht verstecken. Ganz im Gegenteil. Was bringt denn dein Bike auf die Waage? Ca.? Das würde mich mal interessieren, falls du Daten greifbar hast 

Alex


----------



## BikinPie (2. März 2006)

Kann ich dir im Moment nicht sagen - habe allerdings vor das Bike so bald wie möglich im Laden zu wiegen.


----------



## FroZen Cube (2. März 2006)

hi @ all,

bräuchte mal eure fachmännische Meinung... 
Da es ja noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme zu den Kö-Cube-Bikes gab, ist mir jetzt aufgefallen das der Rahmen von dem Bike (siehe Bild 1) mit dem von meinem (natürlich bis auf die Lackierung   ) so ziemlich identisch ist!
Somit dürfte es ja nicht, wie bisher vermutet, ein "Acid" sein, oder ???


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. März 2006)

Adlerauge aufgepasst....da geb ich dir jetzt mal recht....so ganz einfach und pauschal 

Also kann man davon ausgehen das an der Spec.Edt. nur die Lackierung Speziell ist.

Aber sieht trotzdem nice aus dein Kömmerlinger Bike...

Alex


----------



## Splash (2. März 2006)

Ist es nicht so, dass Cube ohnehin nur 2 Geometrien bei den CC-Hardtails hatte? Ein Mal halt die von den LTD-Modellen und zum anderen die bei den Modellen wie Acid usw. Zumindest müsste das 2005 so gewesen sein, wo ich mich auf deren HP informiert hatte. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nicht so, dass Cube ohnehin nur 2 Geometrien bei den CC-Hardtails hatte? Ein Mal halt die von den LTD-Modellen und zum anderen die bei den Modellen wie Acid usw. Zumindest müsste das 2005 so gewesen sein, wo ich mich auf deren HP informiert hatte. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre.



Der Herr irrt nicht. Zumindest soweit mich meine Augen jetzt nicht getäuscht haben ist die Geometrie der Acid, LTD und Elite - Rahmen annähernd gleich. 

Hab jetzt nochmal den 06er Katalog durchgeblättert und da unterscheiden sich die Bikes in der Oberrohrlänge (Elite-->Acid--->Access = kürzer werdend)
und der Steuerrohrlänge. 18": Elite 120, Acid 140 und Access 150

Alex


----------



## FroZen Cube (2. März 2006)

thanx...!

wieder was gelernt   Also auf euch ist wirklich immer Verlass.
Ich hoffe ich hab euch damit nicht zu viel Arbeit gemacht...aber ihr habt mir schon viel geholfen!

Also nochmals, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Köcubebiker (3. März 2006)

Hab jetzt nochmal den 06er Katalog durchgeblättert und da unterscheiden sich die Bikes in der Oberrohrlänge (Elite-->Acid--->Access = kürzer werdend)
und der Steuerrohrlänge. 18": Elite 120, Acid 140 und Access 150

Hallo,
Ich habe ja auch so ein Kömmerling bike. Es muss ein 2005er Acid sein.
Mein Rahmen ist Größe 18 Zoll. Die LTD Modelle haben bei 18 Zoll eine 120ger
Steuerrohrlänge. Meines hat aber 140mm. die Acids haben bei 18 Zoll ein 140ger Steuerrohr.
Auserdem stimmen alle Komponenten mit dem 2005erAcid überein.
Die Reifen (Fast Fred),
die Naben (Shimano 475 Disc),der Vorbau (Scape Alu Lite), die Sattelstütze
(Scape Active 3) usw.
Die LTD Modelle haben andere Reifen, und auch sonst ist alles anders.
Es ist garantiert ein 2005er Acid. Bis auf den Sattel.
Aber wenn sich ja mal [email protected] mal dazu äusern könnte würde ich mich sehr freuen. )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## FroZen Cube (3. März 2006)

Der Unterschied vom Kö-Bike zu den LTD Modellen zeigt sich doch schon (mal abgesehen von den Komponenten) im Rahmenmaterial. 
Auch bei den Komponenten hat der Kollege   meine Zustimmung, da diese teilweise schon enorme Unterschiede aufweisen.
Es bleibt scheinbar dabei, das es sich um 2005er Acid handelt. 

Trotzdem:



> Aber wenn sich ja mal [email protected] mal dazu äusern könnte würde ich mich sehr freuen. )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Splash (4. März 2006)

Ich versuche auch grad mein MÃ¤del mal ein wenig aus Rad zu bewegen und hab ihr deswegen fast ausschliesslich aus Resten ein Acid zusammen gebaut. Habe sonst nur Rahmen, Kurbel und ein paar Kleinteile neu kaufen mÃ¼ssen. Das "Projekt" sollte schliesslich unter 150â¬ bleiben ...





Der Spacerturm ist temporÃ¤r noch so, solange mein MÃ¤del nicht weiss, wie der Lenker sein soll ...


----------



## CarbonDealer (5. März 2006)

Das ist mein Cube, was sagt Ihr dazu??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonDealer (5. März 2006)

Jetzt sieht man es!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. März 2006)

Nö ... aber jetzt ... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107695&d=1141561703

 Alex



Edit: Warum funzt das jetzt nicht mit Grafik einfügen, sonder nur über den Grafiklink ?????


----------



## monte123 (5. März 2006)

huhu, 

will mich auchmal verewigen hier mit meinem neuen Cube  Ist das Messemodell LTD CC 2006!







alles original, bis auf die Bremse, die Hayes HFX9 sagte mir garnicht zu! Mit der Louise bin ich sehr zufrieden, obwohl sie nochnicht 100% eingebremst ist!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. März 2006)

Hi Monte123,

da hast du auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Entscheidung getroffen nicht die HFX9 sondern die Louise FR zu nehmen.
Sieht sehr gut aus dein Bike, heute schon damit unterwegs gewesen???? 

Alex


----------



## monte123 (5. März 2006)

thx  

Jo bin bisschen gefahren heute, zumindest Sonne war da  aber nur auf der Straße  Im Wald liegt einfach noch zuviel Schnee hier....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. März 2006)

Ätzend, ich weiss. Kann dieses weisse Zeugs auch nicht mehr sehen. Ich brauche wieder trockene, staubige Pisten.....

Aber der Frühling soll ja kommen, hab ich mal gehört.

Alex


----------



## FroZen Cube (5. März 2006)

> Aber der Frühling soll ja kommen, hab ich mal gehört.



Also ich kann echt nur hoffen, dass der Frühling aber dann möglichst bald (="jetzt"   ) kommt.
Es wird nämlich wirklich mal wieder Zeit den Dreckspisten zu zeigen, wer das Sagen hat  

Greetz,

FroZen Cube


----------



## joedreck (6. März 2006)

am donnerstag gekommen (ca. 10 Tage nach Bestellung!!!), war aber leider krank - also heute die erste ausfahrt im Schnee-/Matsch. Ich find´s klasse! weitere fotos in meiner galerie ...


----------



## Splasher (6. März 2006)

servus, na dann muss ich doch auch mal mein geliebtes custom made cube bcr 601 zum besten geben. was sagt ihr hierzu???:







Ausstattung:

MZ Z150 FR SL, Manitou Swinger 4-Way-Coil, Louise FR 180/Julie 180, Hone-Kurbel, XT Schalteinheiten, LX Shifter


----------



## CarbonDealer (6. März 2006)

Ich sage nur Krass Krass!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. März 2006)

Hi Splasher,

das ist ein verdammt schönes BCR. Sehr stimmig aufgebaut !!!
Mein Neid geht an dich als glücklichen BCR-Rider ... 

Wie verhält sich denn der Hinterbau im Singletrail/Downhill?
Mein Händler hatte gemeint das der Hinterbau etwas unruhig in der Seitenstabilität sei....
Was bringt denn dein Bike auf die Waage?

Falls du noch ein paar Detailbilder/Actionbilder hast, immer her damit ... 

Ich war auch im Dezember davor eins bei meinem Händler zu ordern, aber leider musste ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt feststellen, dass es nicht mehr produziert wird. Dafür freu ich mich jetzt auf das Fritzz (wenn es denn endlich geliefert wird)...

Aber definitiv ein geiles Bike

Ride On !!!

Alex


----------



## mr proper (8. März 2006)

Steckt grad mitten in der umrüßtphaße is net mehr ganz so cc lastig sondern n richtig bequemer Tourer. In etwa 2Monaten wen ich endlich alles zusammengespart hab Poast ich noch ma datailreicher was man aus nem AMS alles rausholen kan. Aber hier ein erster vorgeschmack.


----------



## wicked as me (8. März 2006)

habs zwar schon ne weile aber is trotzdem meins un ich finds schön
















wer will kann was zu sagen


----------



## Lord_Goblin (8. März 2006)

oha da hat sich einer einen laufrad satz für die ewigkeit gekauft....

sind dir die dubble track nicht zu schwehr?

mfg

felixXx

ps: schicker hobel!


----------



## wicked as me (9. März 2006)

es geht halbwegs mim gewicht der laufräder...
is eher n prob mim gesamtgewicht
das teil wiegt mittlerweile bisschen über 17kgs un das is schon ziemlich was, wenn ich zum vgl mal auf nem 14kg teil von nem kumpel sitz kommt mir das viel angenehmer vor, so wie n hüpfball 
nur hab kein geld mehr übrig um was zu ändern, brauch ja noch mein fahrschein un der geht erstmal vor, ans bike hab ich mich ja mittlerweile gewöhnt
achja un der alte laufradsatz is im eimer...


----------



## Splasher (9. März 2006)

@bonzai1982: servus, erst mal danke fürs lob;-) also zu dem fahrverhalten kann ich nur soviel sagen: zucker!!!! der hinterbau schluckt wirklich einiges, man kann fast überall fahren wo man möchte, da gibst keine prbleme. auch kleiner drops so bis 1m sind auch drin. doch mit dem bike willst du ger net unbedingt springen, denn es klebt bei richtig eingestellten federelementen förmlich am boden! jeder der mal ne z1 gefahren hat weiß wovon ich am vorderad rede. das gleiche beim hinterbau. er ist wirklich ausreichend steif konstruiert und ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass er in kurven und bei schräglage schwammig wirkt oder sich gar verwindet! genausowenig verhärtet er -hierzu muss man den dämpfer logischerweise richtig eingestellt haben, das kann zwar etwas zeit kosten, denn immerhin gibts einiges einzustellen und auszuprobieren! wenns aber erst mal eingestellt ist geht das ding wie die hölle! egal ob berg auf (ich fahre auch alpencross und jeden berg hoch den ich später runter fahre) oder einfach nur full speed bergab im downhill. ich hatte noch nie das gefühl mich nicht sicher zu fühlen! für mich ist dieses bike ein absoluter geheimtipp in sachen allroundeigenschaften. wer also ein bike wie ich zum freeriden, spaß haben und alpencross geschichten sucht, der liegt hier genau richtig. das gewicht meines bcr's liegt so um die 16-16,5kg! klingt erst mal relativ viel wenn man es mit der konkurenz wie z.b. canyon o.ä. vergleicht, aber man spürt das gewicht auf grund des guten hinterbaus nicht wirklich! es fährt sich äußerst flink und hantlich. auch bei hohen geschwindigkeiten gibts absolut guten geradeauslauf! mit dem bike will man nur so schnell wie möglich berg runter, denn das mach einen heidenspaß! die aktuelle ausstattung ist definitiv auf haltbarkeit und stabilität ausgewählt! somit sind keine "leichtbauteile" dran bei denen man angst haben muss dass sie beim nächsten sprung den geist aufgeben. von daher ist das gewicht absolut in ordung.

zusätzliche bilder kann ich mal machen, action pics hab ich aber leider keine!

PS: mit dem bike lassen sich ellendlange wheelies ziehen! 

so das wars dann erst mal von mir, weitere fragen beantworte ich gern


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. März 2006)

Splasher schrieb:
			
		

> @bonzai1982:das gleiche beim hinterbau. er ist wirklich ausreichend steif konstruiert und ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass er in kurven und bei schräglage schwammig wirkt oder sich gar verwindet! genausowenig verhärtet er -hierzu muss man den dämpfer logischerweise richtig eingestellt haben, das kann zwar etwas zeit kosten, denn immerhin gibts einiges einzustellen und auszuprobieren! wenns aber erst mal eingestellt ist geht das ding wie die hölle!



Na dann ist ja alles bestens. Umso mehr ärgert es mich ein wenig das ich leider keins mehr kriegen kann. Zumindest Neu wird es ein Problem werden. Aber kommt Zeit kommt Rat. In der Garage ist noch Platz für so einige Würfel. Aber da ich mich ja jetzt das Fritzz geordert habe (was denn mal hoffentlich bald kommt) wird es dann wohl noch ne Weile dauern. Oder vielleicht als eine neue "Dauerbaustelle" zum Selberaufbauen....schau mer mal.
Aber freut mich ungemein für dich das du das für dich Top-Bike gefunden hast. Ist ja auch immer wieder klasse wenn man an dem Bike einstellen, rumschrauben und ausprobieren kann. Das ist so ein Teil des Bikens der mich tierisch begeister. Soweit es meine 2 linken Hände zulassen 




> egal ob berg auf (ich fahre auch alpencross und jeden berg hoch den ich später runter fahre) oder einfach nur full speed bergab im downhill.



So sieht's nämlich aus. Hott hat ja bekanntlich vor dem Downhill den Uphill geschaffen und da sollte das Bike de von dir angesprochenen Allroundeigenschaften besitzen. Und mit 16.16,5kg liegst du doch auch noch ganz gut. Mein XC Pro habe ich, dank etwas robusterer Ausstattung, auch auf 16kg angehoben. Aber ich habe keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen der Reifen oder Angst es könnte was bei leichten FR-Touren kaputtgehen. Ausserdem, bei meinen 1000 Watt Beinen, ha da lache ich doch über das Gewicht .... 



> zusätzliche bilder kann ich mal machen, action pics hab ich aber leider keine!
> 
> PS: mit dem bike lassen sich ellendlange wheelies ziehen!
> 
> so das wars dann erst mal von mir, weitere fragen beantworte ich gern



Wenn du das bei Zeit mal machen könntest, wäre das eine klasse Sache. Ich warte ja auch schon ungeduldig auf mein Baby, dann kann ich auch "mal wieder" ein paar Bilder posten.

Also vielen Dank erstmal für deine hervorragende Beschreibung deines Dicken BCR's. Reale Erfahrungsberichte sind immer Wertvoller als alles andere !!!!

RIDE ON !!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. März 2006)

wicked as me schrieb:
			
		

> habs zwar schon ne weile aber is trotzdem meins un ich finds schön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will auch was sagen und zwar: *BLING* *BLING*
Ein sehr feines Flying Circus hast du dir da aufgebaut. Ich bin vor kurzem auch mit meinem 2004er fertig geworden, konnte es aber bis jetzt nicht wirklich testen, da hier ein absolut bescheidenes Wetter vorherrscht. Ausserdem fehlen hier die nötigen Gelegenheiten seine Skills im Dirten und Tricksen zu perfektionieren.

Mit den DoubleTrack-Felgen kommt das Bike ja mal ganz schön heftig daher. Ich habe bei mir die SingleTrack verbaut, habe das Bike komplett aber auch noch nciht gewogen. Werde ich mal die Tage machen und dann hier wieder reinschreiben.

Alex


----------



## Splasher (9. März 2006)

servus bonzai,

also ich kann dir nen gan zheißen tipp geben wie du günstig an ein bcr rahmen kommen kannst: ebay! jedoch braucht man extrem gedult bis mal wieder einer drin ist, hab meinen auch über ebay. war nur als showrad aufgebaut. hab ihn dann mit dämpfer und sattelstütze sowie steuersatz für schlappe 600 ergattert. er war wirklich neu und unbenutzt, dass hat man sofort gesehen. auf dein frizz wär ich natürlich auch scharf. is ja schließlich der inoffizielle nachfolger vom bcr.


mal was ganz anderes: kann mir irgendwer ein original cube bcr freeridetrikot in größe s besorgen? das teil gibts einfach net mehr. was passt schließlich besser zum bcr als das trikot!!! bitte helft mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. März 2006)

Hey Splasher,

zum BCR-Shirt hab ich schon in deinem Thread geantwortet...

Nen BCR Rahmen bei dem grossen E-Laden...sicher mal eine Überlegung wert. Habe dort ja auch mein Circus-Rahmen her.
Aber wie gesagt, werde ich erstmal das Fritzz einfahren und geniessen (und zwar in vollen Zügen) und dann, wenn wieder das nötige Kleingeld vorhanden ist, wird die Würfelfamilie erweitert werden...

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (10. März 2006)

Auf das BCR bin ich eigentlich auch schon ne ganze Weile scharf und dementsprechend war ich sehr enttäuscht, als Cube dat Ding aus dem Programm genommen hat. Fritzz is mit Sicherheit ein würdiger Nachfolger, aber vom Aussehen her gefällt mir das BCR, vor allem in diesem Dunkelgrau, einfach immernoch am  besten. 
Nur sind meine Geldreserven aufgrund zweier Cube-Räder momentan eher aufgebraucht - und trotzdem halte ich bei Ebay vorsichtshalber mal die Augen offen  Wird aber so schnell nix werden. Und in ein paar Jahren wird´s die Dinger in gutem Zustand wohl eher noch weniger bei Ebay geben...bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Cube sich wieder besinnt und das Teil in ähnlicher Form nochmal bringt...

Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. März 2006)

Jaja, schon eine dumme Sache das Cube das Bike aus dem Sortiment genommen hat. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass das Interesse ja recht gross für solche Allroundbikes ist. Gerade heutzutage in denen der Biker etwas zwischen Freerider und Berg-hoch-Bike sucht
Ich bin gespannt wie das Fritzz sein wird und werde dann natürlich ausführlichst berichten ...  wenn es denn dann da ist .... Aber Werte wie 150/160 mm Federweg, und 15kg lassen mich jetzt schon von herrlichen FR-Touren träumen. Was nicht heisst das ich diese nicht auch mit meinem jetzigen XC Pro erleben kann, wenn das Wetter mitmacht. Denn bei dem "Zustand" da draussen muss ich mich auch auf's schlimmste motivieren....


Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (10. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, schon eine dumme Sache das Cube das Bike aus dem Sortiment genommen hat. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass das Interesse ja recht gross für solche Allroundbikes ist.
> Ich bin gespannt wie das Fritzz sein wird und werde dann natürlich ausführlichst berichten ...  wenn es denn dann da ist ....
> 
> Alex




Wir sind gespannt Und wohl nicht nur darauf, wann es denn ankommt

Hab grad auf der HP gesehen, dass mein Händler das letzte bei ihm stehende BCR von 2900 auf 1800 reduziert hat ... allerdings in 19 Zoll Hm, naja, Geld hätt ich eh keins, hoffentlich wird dann jemand anders damit glücklich!

Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. März 2006)

ICH ICH ICH...HABEN WILL !!!! Wobei 19" scheint mir für die Art von Bike eine Nummer zu gross. Ausserdem, da müsste ich so einge Stunden singen um dafür wieder die nötige Kohle zusammen zu haben....

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (10. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH ICH ICH...HABEN WILL !!!! Wobei 19" scheint mir für die Art von Bike eine Nummer zu gross. Ausserdem, da müsste ich so einge Stunden singen um dafür wieder die nötige Kohle zusammen zu haben....
> 
> Alex




Eben, is mir auch zu gross (bin 1,75). Kann Dir aber sonst gern mal den Link zukommen lassen, wenn du willst

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. März 2006)

Zu gross wäre mir der Rahmen sicher nicht. Bin 1,89, aber so ein Bike würde ich eine nummer kleiner nehmen, zwecks Wendigkeit und FR-Eigenschaften.

Schick mir den Link doch mal rüber. Eher unwahrscheinlich (um genau zu sein, momentan absolut unmöglich) das ich mir jetzt das BCR gönnen könnte, aber anschauen würde ich es mir mal gerne. Kannst mir ja ne PM schicken...Muchas Gracias Lars

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (10. März 2006)

Pm is unterwegs

Lars


----------



## chewbacca1979 (10. März 2006)

Bezüglich des BCR: bevor ich jetzt hier eventuell irgendwelche Erwartungen/Kaufwünsche ausgelöst haben mag - ich hab mich, wahrscheinlich in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung, vertan: das von meinem Händler angebotene BCR is ja nicht das 601er, sondern das BCR Twilite Irgendwie hab ich die beiden miteinander verwechselt und im Eifer das Teil hier als 601er angepriesen 
Das Twilite is zwar auch ganz nett, find´s aber net so gut wie das 601...naja, die Rahmenhöhe wär eh nix für mich gewesen.
Um wieder back to topic zu kommen werd ich meine Würfel dann auch mal demnächst hier reinstellen, muss nur noch erstmal aktuelle Fotos erstellen

Lars


----------



## Lord_Goblin (10. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch was sagen und zwar: *BLING* *BLING*




also noch ein *bling bling* flying circus....



aber noch mal zu dem gewicht,... meins wiegt "nur" 15.9kg und wenn du sagst das deins über 17 hat, dann sind daran doch nur die dubble track und die mäntel dran schuld, weil sonst hast du ja die selben teile wie ich...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. März 2006)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich des BCR: bevor ich jetzt hier eventuell irgendwelche Erwartungen/Kaufwünsche ausgelöst haben mag - ich hab mich, wahrscheinlich in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung, vertan: das von meinem Händler angebotene BCR is ja nicht das 601er, sondern das BCR Twilite Irgendwie hab ich die beiden miteinander verwechselt und im Eifer das Teil hier als 601er angepriesen
> Das Twilite is zwar auch ganz nett, find´s aber net so gut wie das 601...naja, die Rahmenhöhe wär eh nix für mich gewesen.
> Um wieder back to topic zu kommen werd ich meine Würfel dann auch mal demnächst hier reinstellen, muss nur noch erstmal aktuelle Fotos erstellen
> 
> Lars



Hi Lars,

das hab ich gestern Nacht noch gesehen, dass es das Twilite und nicht das 601er ist. Das Twilite mag nicht schlecht sein, aber alleine schon von der Lackierung her ist es nicht mein Ding.

Bin gespannt auf weitere Bilder deiner Cube-Familie ... 

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (10. März 2006)

Geht mir ähnlich, Twilite gefällt mir schon auch, aber silberne Rahmen mag ich einfach net so Bilder kommen die Tage mal, muss erst mein AMS von der Rolle runter und wieder mit nem anständigen Hinterreifen versehen, dann mach ich mal Fotos Die "Familie" is bei mir aber bisher ja auch erst 2 Mitglieder groß - wobei ich fürchte, dass sie weiter wachsen wird

Lars


----------



## thomasf (11. März 2006)

Orginal Foto von Cube AMS Pro 2006 
(hat das schon jemand daheim?)


----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (11. März 2006)

@thomasf: Welches meinst du? Schwarz oder silber? Das silberne kannst dir in meinem Foto-Album anschauen. Sind noch alle Originalteile dran.


----------



## Bayer (11. März 2006)

hallo alle zusammen ich bau grad noch an meim rad rum das es im frühling fertig is, es fehlt noch die 190mm scheibe für vorne ebenfals louise fr mit stahlflex hinten kommt dann ne 180mm scheibe drauf und ein 36z kb folgt ebenfalls noch

















was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## thomasf (11. März 2006)

Schaut super aus nur der Felgenrand für v-brake is nicht so toll
Ich überlege auch ob ich mir ein cube ams zulege von ebay  zum Beispiel (guter preis)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joedreck (11. März 2006)

ein schwarzes nagelneues findest du in meinem fotoalbum =)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. März 2006)

thomasf schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur der Felgenrand für v-brake is nicht so toll



Felgenrand? V-Brake?
Also vielleicht täuschen mich ja auch meine noch benebelten Augen, aber ich sehe da einen asstreinen Vuelta-*DISC*-Laufradsatz an einem verdammt geilen Circus.
Oder meinst du die Cantisockel? Ich habe meine auch noch drangelassen...

@Bayer:
Sieht verdammt gut aus dein Circus. Grössere Scheiben als die 190/180er Kombi würde ich auch nicht verbauen, das würde irgendwie zu mächtig aussehen. Vielleicht, wenn du dann dein 36er Kettenblatt drauf hast, noch eine Kettenführung montieren? 

Alex


----------



## Bayer (11. März 2006)

ja des mit der kefü hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber welche (möglichst 2kb) und wie ist des mit der montage? da kenn ich mich leider nicht soo aus. müsst sie doch am innenlager befestigen oder?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. März 2006)

Also bei 2kb brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine Shiftguide Kettenführung (klar).
Benutz mal die Suchfunktion, da gab es schon so einige Threads zu dem Thema. Hier mal ein paar Links:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183546&highlight=shiftguide
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192653&highlight=shiftguide

Truvativ Shiftguide:
http://www.sram.com/en/truvativ/mountain/guidesandguards/shiftguide/shiftguide.php

e.Thirteen DRS:
http://www.e13components.com/product_drs.html

... um nur mal 2 zu nennen.

Bei deinem Circus (welches ich ja auch fahre  ) musst du die Kettenführung zwischen Rahmen und Innenlager montieren. Ausser du besorgst dir noch einen ISCG Adapter, dann wird der an's Innenlager montiert und dann an diesen die KeFü....

Alex


----------



## Bayer (11. März 2006)

danke naja dazu brauch ich dann erstmal geld... d.h sparen, denk eher nicht das ich mir das antu, will dieses jahr mit motox anfangen und da brauch ich auch sehr viel geld! jetzt soll die kiste erstmal wieder laufen


----------



## Lord_Goblin (11. März 2006)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> silberne Rahmen mag ich einfach net so
> Lars




aber mir gefällt das silber um einiges besser als das komische grün!

ich find das eh total schade, dass man die cubes nur immer in 2 verschiedenen farben wählen kann!

mfg 

ich


----------



## chewbacca1979 (12. März 2006)

Lord_Goblin schrieb:
			
		

> aber mir gefällt das silber um einiges besser als das komische grün!
> 
> ich find das eh total schade, dass man die cubes nur immer in 2 verschiedenen farben wählen kann!
> 
> ...




Ich weiss doch, wie stolz du auf dein Flying Plattfuss bist Ich find das Silber ja auch nicht unbedingt hässlich, mag´s aber halt net so, is mir persönlich einfach bissl zu langweilig - und des Grün beim Circus gefällt mir einfach guat Aber hast recht, es wär scho geil, wenn man bei der Rahmenfarbe mehr Auswahl hätte - so ähnlich wie Steppenwolf das handhabt (wenn´s bei denen noch so is)

Lars


----------



## kantiran (12. März 2006)

Nach Rahmenbruch meines Reaction mein neues Bike:





Rahmen Cube LTD SL
LRS Mavic mit XT Naben
LX 2005 Disc-Brake
Syntace Vorbau und Lenker
Schaltwerk/ Umwerfer/ Kette XT
Schaltzüge Gore RideOn
Kurbel Hone
Sattel SLR TransAm
Sattelstütze RFR
Gabel Reba Race U-Turn/ PopLoc
Pedale Shimano 520 Clickies (kommen die 540er)

momentanes Gewicht ca. 11,7 kg bei 20 Zoll


----------



## scf2008 (12. März 2006)

Der Lenker ist nicht so mein Fall und ich würde die Felgen-Aufkleber abmachen.

Aber ansonsten wirklich nett. Die Farbe des Rahmens gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. März 2006)

Ich finde es sehr schön. Ein herrlich, cleanes CC-Geschoss !!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike Kantiran.

Alex


----------



## cubedirtrider (13. März 2006)

so etz mal en update vom mein circus:








zum bewerten in der galerie;-) 

mfg matze


----------



## Bayer (13. März 2006)

wie viel fw hat die gabel? das rad ist war etwas unvorteilhaft fotografiert aber ich glaub die ist so oder so etwas too much für das bike oder?


----------



## Mr.Cutty (14. März 2006)

So, konnte letzten Samstag mein neues Cube LTD CC abholen u. heute bin auch mal dazu gekommen, es abzulichten. Hier ist das Schmuckstück:



[/URL]

Zum Bewerten befindet sich das Foto natürlich auch in meiner Galerie 

P.S.: Stört Euch nicht an den Pedalen, Klickies sind schon bestellt


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. März 2006)

cubedirtrider schrieb:
			
		

> so etz mal en update vom mein circus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Matze,

hab ja schonmal geschrieben das ich dein Circus sehr gut finde. Auch wenn die 66 verdammt hoch baut. Aber wenn du damit klarkommst und es auch zum Freeriden und droppen fährst .... 

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. März 2006)

Mr.Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> So, konnte letzten Samstag mein neues Cube LTD CC abholen u. heute bin auch mal dazu gekommen, es abzulichten. Hier ist das Schmuckstück:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Mr.Cutty,

dann auf jeden Fall mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen, sehr schönen Bike. Freut mich für dich das zumindest die 2006er CC-Bikes rausgehen.
Ich darf ja anscheinend jetzt bis Mai warten um endlich mein neues Ponie über die Weiden zu jagen, aber schau mer mal....

Ride On !!!

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord_Goblin (14. März 2006)

cubedirtrider schrieb:
			
		

> so etz mal en update vom mein circus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sry aber ich finde das teil übertrieben sinnlos! würd gern wissen was du mit dem   circus anstellst.... 

die gabel macht doch die komplette geo von dem rahmen zunichte!  aber ist ja nicht mein bike... hauptsache du hast spass am biken! 

mfg

felixXx


----------



## wicked as me (14. März 2006)

Lord_Goblin schrieb:
			
		

> also noch ein *bling bling* flying circus....
> 
> 
> 
> aber noch mal zu dem gewicht,... meins wiegt "nur" 15.9kg und wenn du sagst das deins über 17 hat, dann sind daran doch nur die dubble track und die mäntel dran schuld, weil sonst hast du ja die selben teile wie ich...



schon... double track, die mäntel, die naben un noch ne andere sattelstütze... naja pedale reissens jetzt auch nich raus aber der standardlaufradsatz mit single track un deorenaben war schon um einiges leichter nur is leider am arsch...

un mittlerweile hätt ich mir auch n andern laufradsatz geholt, aber jo... der der jetzt drin is is echt für die ewigkeit... aber mal schaun was noch so kommt


----------



## wicked as me (15. März 2006)

Lord_Goblin schrieb:
			
		

> sry aber ich finde das teil übertrieben sinnlos! würd gern wissen was du mit dem   circus anstellst....
> 
> die gabel macht doch die komplette geo von dem rahmen zunichte!  aber ist ja nicht mein bike... hauptsache du hast spass am biken!
> 
> ...



so zum wheeliefahrn oder sowas

kanns mir eig recht locker vorstelln mit dem teil zu fahrn, so versaut wird die geo jetzt auch nich, tretlager kommt bisschen hoch un lenkwinkel wird flacher aber so zum bergrunterheizen mit paar kicker sicher ganz geil


irgendwie schon fett wie viele circusteile schon hier drin sin


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. März 2006)

wicked as me schrieb:
			
		

> so zum wheeliefahrn oder sowas
> 
> kanns mir eig recht locker vorstelln mit dem teil zu fahrn, so versaut wird die geo jetzt auch nich, tretlager kommt bisschen hoch un lenkwinkel wird flacher aber so zum bergrunterheizen mit paar kicker sicher ganz geil



Wie schon gesagt, für mich wäre die Geometrie auch nichts, aber wenn man damit klarkommt und seinen Spass hat ... 




> irgendwie schon fett wie viele circusteile schon hier drin sin



Ja, der Zirkus ist ein Spass für Gross und Klein ... 

Alex


----------



## Booþa (16. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mr.Cutty,
> 
> dann auf jeden Fall mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen, sehr schönen Bike. Freut mich für dich das zumindest die 2006er CC-Bikes rausgehen.
> Ich darf ja anscheinend jetzt bis Mai warten um endlich mein neues Ponie über die Weiden zu jagen, aber schau mer mal....
> ...


 
Auch Ich möchte Dir zu Deinem Bike gratulieren !!!

Es zeugt von großem Geschmack und sinnvollem Spass. 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich gegenüber meinem Händler misstrauisch: ich kam rein, sagte "ltd cc messemodell", sie nahm telefon in die hand, kam, nahm meine maße, ging, sagte "nächste woche" und notierte namen, telefonnummer und meinte innerhalb von 3 monaten würde eine teilzahlung ohne bank  gehen...

..vielen Dank soweit. 

Doch weiß Sie welches FahrraD ???   Kann Sie mir trauen, daß ich keine Bestellung, jedoch eine Frage machte ?  Wird Sie mich anrufen nächste Woche, wenn
                     LTD CC 
                                      da ist ??????????        

Träume ich  
                                                             âb?

Also sagt mir bitte, ob das Rad leicht zu bestellen, beliebt, bekannt, begehrt (?) oder so ist. Bin ich am fantasieren, dass ich's schon nächste Woche unter mein Gesäß halten darf?

Es is#SCHöööN     
Vielen dank. easy easy easy


----------



## scf2008 (16. März 2006)

Booþa schrieb:
			
		

> Doch weiß Sie welches FahrraD ???   Kann Sie mir trauen, daß ich keine Bestellung, jedoch eine Frage machte ?  Wird Sie mich anrufen nächste Woche, wenn
> LTD CC
> da ist ??????????
> 
> ...




Auf Deutsch?


----------



## Booþa (16. März 2006)

lieferverzögerung ?


----------



## CarbonDealer (18. März 2006)

das ist mein LTD 5(noch ohne die WCS stütze und Carbon Sattel)


----------



## Bayer (20. März 2006)

bitte größer man kann ja keine details erkennen ;
)


----------



## r19andre (20. März 2006)

Booþa schrieb:
			
		

> lieferverzögerung ?




Hi,
welche Größe willst haben?
wir haben bei uns alle da.
 

Grüße
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. März 2006)

r19andre schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> welche Größe willst haben?
> wir haben bei uns alle da.
> 
> ...



Auch das Fritzz????????? 

Alex


----------



## Booþa (21. März 2006)

r19andre schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> welche Größe willst haben?
> wir haben bei uns alle da.
> 
> ...




Wenn die mir zugewiesene Lieferantin aus dem von mir auserwählten Geschäft recht hat, so müsste ich eine Rahmenhöhe von 46 cm wählen. Diese für "Deutschland typische Standardgrösse" für Menschen von 180 cm Körpergrössse durchschnittlich soll ihrer qualifizierten Meinung nach auch in meinem Fall zutrefflich sein. Also folgere ich mal, dass ich mit meinen 1.83 m ein 18er-, womöglich ein 19er-Typ bin.

Es freut mich sehr, lieber Andre, dass Du mir diese Information übermittelt hast. Wenn ich den Kaufakt beendet habe, werde ich dich ausgiebig entlohnen. Falls es mir jedoch verwehrt bleiben sollte, Bilder zu posten, dann muss ich wohl auf Dein üppiges Reservat zurückgreifen.

Herzlichen Dank ! Christian..


----------



## Bayer (21. März 2006)

schreibst du absichtlich so geschwollen?


----------



## r19andre (21. März 2006)

Nabend,
keine Ursache  

Aber das dies hier nen Forum hauptsächlich für Bilder ist, werde ich morgen mal welche von meinem Rad machen. 
So long

Andre


----------



## r19andre (21. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das Fritzz?????????
> 
> Alex



schön wärs, aber das wird wohl nix in naher Zukunft 

Bin auch schon gespannt

tüßßßiiii


----------



## wicked as me (22. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der Zirkus ist ein Spass für Gross und Klein ...
> 
> Alex



...gross  
also ich bin 2m gross un fahr auf nem circus


----------



## Lord_Goblin (22. März 2006)

jungs ich hab mir jetzt an meinem circus singlespeed hingemacht... das rockt!

bilder folge sobald das wetter wieder schön ist!!!!

mfg felixXx

ps:singlespeed ist 1337


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2006)

wicked as me schrieb:
			
		

> ...gross
> also ich bin 2m gross un fahr auf nem circus



Also da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten. 1,90. Aber sagen wir mal, drauf sitzen ist nicht...ausser ich bin gerade so drauf das ich mir die Kniescheiben am Lenker zwanghaft kaputtpedalieren will....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2006)

Lord_Goblin schrieb:
			
		

> jungs ich hab mir jetzt an meinem circus singlespeed hingemacht... das rockt!
> 
> bilder folge sobald das wetter wieder schön ist!!!!
> 
> ...



Dann mal her mit den Bildern.
Heute war ja das perfekte Wetter (zumindest bei uns) um sich auf dem bike zu vergnügen....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord_Goblin (23. März 2006)

na klasse bei uns in augsburg hatte es 2grad und leichten schneefall!!!
also erzähl mir nix mehr von schönen wetter ich krieg hir heulkrämpfe wenn ich das wetter sehe!


----------



## wicked as me (23. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten. 1,90. Aber sagen wir mal, drauf sitzen ist nicht...ausser ich bin gerade so drauf das ich mir die Kniescheiben am Lenker zwanghaft kaputtpedalieren will....



echt jetzt? hast doch aber noch n altes, is das nich grösser?

im sitzen geht grad noch so, aber is denk mal nich soo toll fürd knie


hey nur mal so wo kommst du her? hast ja *bei heilbronn* dastehn...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. März 2006)

wicked as me schrieb:
			
		

> echt jetzt? hast doch aber noch n altes, is das nich grösser?
> 
> im sitzen geht grad noch so, aber is denk mal nich soo toll fürd knie
> 
> ...



Ich fahre das 2004er. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an meinem Aufbau, aber 14" finde ich nicht gerade Gross ... ist ja auch eigentlich nur zum hin- und hercruisen gedacht. Mit stylern und tricksen ist noch nicht so weit her.

Im schönen, beschaulichen Jagstal, dort gibt es eine Stadt (zumindest bezeichnet die sich als solche) namens Möckmühl, dort wohne ich. Ich sage nur Weltstadt ... 

Alex


----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (23. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Im schönen, beschaulichen Jagstal, dort gibt es eine Stadt (zumindest bezeichnet die sich als solche) namens Möckmühl, dort wohne ich. Ich sage nur Weltstadt ...


Ist die Welt nicht klein? Wenn du 30km Jagst aufwärts fährst, dann stehst genau vor meiner Haustür. 

Gruß ausm Jagsttal ins Jagsttal


----------



## wicked as me (24. März 2006)

komm aus horkheim, is n stadtteil von heilbronn
möckmühl... war sogar schonmal da

kennst vllt n jay? fährt glaub n banshee mit ner 66 oder sowas


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. März 2006)

wicked as me schrieb:
			
		

> komm aus horkheim, is n stadtteil von heilbronn
> möckmühl... war sogar schonmal da
> 
> kennst vllt n jay? fährt glaub n banshee mit ner 66 oder sowas



Kenn ich, kenn ich ... Horkheim.

Leider nein, ich kenne zwar einen J aber der wohnt hier in Möckmühl und fährt garantiert kein Banshee + 66...ausser er hat es gut vor mir versteckt.
Aber ich habe mal 2 Jungs durch die Sülmer City cruisen sehen, glaube das waren 2 Banshees, und den Fullface so halb auf'm Schädel sitzen.

Dann kensnt du doch sicherlich ein paar richtig derbe Freeridestrecken um HN rum oder?
Schreib mal ne PM, müssen hier den Würfelthread jetzt ja nicht zutexten 

Ride On

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booþa (24. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich, kenn ich ... Horkheim.
> 
> 
> sag mal bonzai, kennst du eigentlich eine silke aus möckmühl. ich glaube wenn du sie einmal gesehen hast, dann weisst du wen ich meine (90-60-90-silke)....hahahhaaa !!!
> ...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. März 2006)

Booþa schrieb:
			
		

> Bonzai1982 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freddy_walker (25. März 2006)

So, damit nicht nur Circuse zu sehen und zu lesen sind...

Hier die neueste Version vom meinem AMS PRO, frisch aus dem Keller...

Gruß, F.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. März 2006)

Saubere Sache Freddy,

dein AMS PRO sieht richtig klasse aus !!!
Das erste Cube AMS PRO das ich mit Rohloff sehe (oder mir ist da was entgangen).

Was wiegt denn dein Ponie mit der Colabüchse? Zieht das den Hinterbau nicht ein wenig nach unten?

Alex


----------



## Subraid (26. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Saubere Sache Freddy,
> 
> dein AMS PRO sieht richtig klasse aus !!!
> Das erste Cube AMS PRO das ich mit Rohloff sehe (oder mir ist da was entgangen).



Ist zwar kein Pro sondern ein Comp aber vielleicht ist es Dir ja trotzdem entgangen  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2273647&postcount=314

Aber das Pro von Freddy sieht schon sehr genial aus!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. März 2006)

Jupp, das ist mir dann wohl entgangen...


----------



## freddy_walker (26. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Saubere Sache Freddy,
> 
> dein AMS PRO sieht richtig klasse aus !!!
> Das erste Cube AMS PRO das ich mit Rohloff sehe (oder mir ist da was entgangen).
> ...



Hi Alex,
danke! Über das Gewicht mache ich mir nicht wirklich ernste Gedanken, denn bei mir selbst ist jedes Gramm weniger billiger zu bekommen... schätze es liegt bei knapp unter 14kg (mit den Alberts), werde mal nachwiegen. Ob der Hinterbau besser oder schlechter anspricht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich eigentlich schon immer mit Speedhub fahre. Er funktioniert klasse...

Nach dem Ölwechsel und neuer Kette läuft sie auf jeden Fall extrem leise, man hört nur die Kette surren, fast egal welcher Gang anliegt...

Gruß, F.


----------



## Acid05 (26. März 2006)

Hallo MTB`ler
ich wollte euch mal mein neues, knapp einen Monat junges Cube Acid 05 zeigen, das bei dem schönen Wetter heute auch ordentlich bewegt wurde.






Das 2. Bild ist nur ne kleine Spielerei


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. März 2006)

Geiles Acid....

Auch wenn du es als eine "Spielerei" bezeichnest, ich finde das Bild verdammt schön. Herrliches Panorama...hach da werde ich jetzt neidisch wenn ich an die herrlichen Anstiege und noch viel edleren Down-Singletracks denke die du da zur Verfügung haben musst.

Alex


----------



## bernd e (27. März 2006)

@Freddy Walker: eine verdamt gute Wahl  Noch bin ich ja auch im besitz eines AMSpro mit Speedhub, wird aber gegen ein Stereo (natürlich mit Speedhub) getauscht. Ich hätte da ne Frage zu deinem Entfall des Speedbone, wie hast du das gemacht (lange Schraube ....)   Auf alle fälle bin ich deiner Meinung, einmal Speedhub immer Speedhub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid05 (27. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Acid....
> Auch wenn du es als eine "Spielerei" bezeichnest, ich finde das Bild verdammt schön. Herrliches Panorama...hach da werde ich jetzt neidisch wenn ich an die herrlichen Anstiege und noch viel edleren Down-Singletracks denke die du da zur Verfügung haben musst.
> Alex



Danke für die Blumen 
Hab das Bild nur als "Spielerei" bezeichnet, weil das hier ja eigentlich ein Thread für Bike-Bilder ist, und nicht für Landschaften - schön isses, das stimmt  
Über Berge-Mangel kann man sich hier auch nicht beschweren.

Gruß aus dem schönen Badnerland


----------



## freddy_walker (27. März 2006)

@Bernd,
da beim AMS genug Platz ist, um die CC OEM2 Achsplatte soweit zu drehen (u. a. deshalb habe ich die Hayes rausgeschmissen, da die Louise FR keinen Adapter von Postmont auf IS2000 braucht), dass sie in die untere Befestigungsschraube des Bremssattels eingreift. Dazu musste die dicke Magura-Distanzscheibe 'angepasst' werden. Zusätzlich habe ich den Bremsattel der Louise etwas 'angepasst', was aber im nach hinein nicht notwendig gewesen wäre, da ich noch Distanzscheiben brauchte, um den Bremssattel richtig auszurichten, und somit die Achsplatte nur in die dicke Magura-Distanzscheibe eingreift...

Der Aufbau ist dann praktisch so wie im Speedhub-Handbuch auf Seite 59, nur eben mit Scheibenbremse und OHNE Speedbone... 

Mehr zur Speedhub guckst du im Thema                                                                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Rohloff Nabe -- Alles rund um die "Cola" Dose !!!

Habe gerade noch schnell ein kleines Foto im Keller gemacht.

Gruß, F.


----------



## bernd e (27. März 2006)

Danke für die Info, sieht echt gut aus! Leider geht das bei mir nicht, da ich die Hayes fahre.


----------



## slowracer (27. März 2006)

Ich hoffe ihr stört euch nicht an diesem "Uraltwürfel".



Ist zwar nicht mehr der Jüngste, wird aber geliebt, gepflegt und gefahren.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. März 2006)

Und genau so sieht es auch aus. Verdammt schönes XC.
Bruder im Geiste, du liebst und pflegst dein Bike das sieht man.
Welches Baujahr ist denn das? 2003?
Ich fahre das 2004er ...
Schöne Parts die du da verbaut hast. Fährst wohl auch eher die etwas härteren Trails? Was für eine VR-Bremse fährst du? Ich meine da eine Stahlflexleitung zu sehen....Und welche Gabel ziert dein Ponie???

Ride On !!!

Alex


----------



## slowracer (27. März 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!
Ich habs 03 gekauft und seid dem ein bisschen was meinem Geschmack und meinen Fahrgewohnheiten angepasst: die Axel musste für eine MZ Marathon XC (06er) Platz machen, das Cockpit ist jetzt von Syntace (F99 und Duraflite Carbon) die Sitzecke besteht aus Flite Titanium und Thomson Masterpiece. Beim Antrieb bin ich noch bei, bis jetzt hab ich nur die 540er? Kurbeln und Kassette/Kette durch XT-Teile ersetzt.
Mit der Bremse hast du die ganze Salztüte in die Wunde gekippt. Ich hab noch die originale Julie dran, aber selbst mit 180er Scheibe (v) und Stahlflex hält sich mich (93kg) nicht so wie sie eigentlich sollte... Suche da noch nach was anderem. Idee?!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. März 2006)

Sauber, hübsche Parts ... 

Also ich würde dir dann zur Louise FR raten. Bin die Bremse einige male bei meinen Bikekollegen gefahren und was die Preis-Leistung-Allround-Bremskraft-Eigenschaften angeht, möchte ich annehmen das sie die beste Bremse ist. An meinem nächsten Bike (wenn es denn endlich kommt ) wird auch die Louise FR mit grossen Scheiben und Stahlflex verbaut werden.
An meinem XC ist auch noch die Julie mit 180/160er Scheiben verbaut, bei meinen 80kg packt die das.
Aber wenn du Probleme hast deine Maschine zum stehen zu bringen, dann würde ich dir auch empfehlen dich nach einer stärkeren Bremse umzuschaun. Gerade die Bremse ist, wie ich finde, mit das wichtigste Teil an so nem Bike....
Vielleicht noch eine Hope M4 (optisch wäre das sicher interessant, gerade bei der 06 MX) ??

Alex


----------



## slowracer (28. März 2006)

Die Hope ist ein feines Teil, auch wenn ich finde, dass ich damit ein bisschen übers Ziel hinausschießen würde. Die Louise hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt. Technisch eine super Bremse, trifft aber optisch nicht ganz meinen Geschmack ... ich weiß, das sollte kein Grund sein, ist aber wichtig für mich. Wenn ich mich lange genug über die alte Jule geärgert habe, werd ich mich nochmal mit dem Thema befassen. Sie bremst ja irgendwie und richtig kritisch geworden ist es auch noch nicht, aber man muss ja nicht unbedingt drauf warten... 



Wenns mir richtig unter den Nägeln brennt und ich bis dahin noch nicht genau weiss was es werden soll, erstell ich einen Thread im Bremsenforum.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. März 2006)

Auch nicht die 2006er? Finde sie gut gelungen, optisch...




Aber Geschmacksache ... 

Genauso sehe ich das aber auch. Es kann immer gut gehen, bis ....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (29. März 2006)

Da muss ich gleich mal Werbung für die Juicy 7 machen. Hab sie an meinem AMS Pro dran und bin sehr zufrieden. Und optisch macht sie meiner Meinung nach auch was her.


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/235658/cat/500/ppuser/40817

hoppala text vergessen:

zweimal meins

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. März 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/235658/cat/500/ppuser/40817
> 
> hoppala text vergessen:
> 
> ...


Hi Sebastian,

da hast du uns ja mal ein paar optische Leckerbissen präsentiert .... 
Vor allem die Weisse MZ passt hervorragend zum Bike. Sehr schön anzuschaun ....

Aber die Lackierung vom (2006er ? ) Circus ist doch nicht die Originale oder? 
Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja, aber war nicht der rote Schriftzug nochmal weiss umrandet?

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2006)

Ne 

die Lackierung ist ne  Vorserie! Die Schrift is ja auch net die Originale ( mit Schreibfehler). Was es dann doch noch zum Unikat macht.

Muss jetzt endlich mal die anderen Esel auch ablichten!

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. März 2006)

Auf jeden Fall wird das Cir(k)us somit zu einem Unikat. Top !!!

Bei mir dauert das ja anscheinend noch ne Weile bis ich ein Bild meines neuen Bikes posten kann.
Gibt es schon neue Infos (nerv.... )? Weil anscheinend in der aktuellen Rider eine Werbeanzeige für das Fritzz zu sehen ist, vielleicht ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl????

Alex


----------



## alm_radler (29. März 2006)

Hallo,
hier sind meine...

die rot-blaue (alte Dame)






und das kleine Schwarze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperJemp (31. März 2006)

Hier nun mal auch meins vor dem ersten Ausritt......


----------



## Madt (31. März 2006)

Ein echter leckerbissen!!.....da haste dir ein echt elegantes und funktionelles bike zusammengestllt!...viel spaß mit diesem edelhobel


----------



## SuperJemp (31. März 2006)

Vielen Dank fuer dein Lob.  

Bin erst paar Kilometer gefahren, aber zZt wirklich zufrieden mit dem Bike. Ein Fully ist Neuland fuer mich, muss mich noch an die Einstellungen der Gabel+Daempfer gewoehnen....


----------



## kantiran (31. März 2006)

Hier mal mein neues, als erstes den Sattel getauscht in den SLR TT. Ausstattung mit der Juicy 7 und SRAM X-9.


----------



## frisco (31. März 2006)

kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein neues, als erstes den Sattel getauscht in den SLR TT. Ausstattung mit der Juicy 7 und SRAM X-9.



Sag mal kantiran: Wieso hast Du eine andersfarbige Schwinge dran? Fangen die bei Cube jetzt schon wieder an, wild irgendwelche falschen Teile zu verbauen oder hast Du das so bestellt? Bekomme meins nämlich übernächste Woche und hoffe, daß die Schwinge schwarz sein wird (genau wie das Bike).

Grüße

frisco


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. April 2006)

Das würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren.
Kann man sich neuerdings bei Cube die Schwingenfarbe raussuchen?
Nicht das ich davon betroffen wäre, aber dennoch .... da ich bis jetzt annahm das man nur Einfluss auf die Ausstattung haben kann.

Trotzdem handelt es sich definitiv um ein schönes Bike ... Sauber !!!

Alex


----------



## Lord_Goblin (1. April 2006)

wie versprochen mein neues altes bike... 





ohh ja geili geile neue bremscheibe+singlespeed=orgasmus (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. April 2006)

@Lord_Goblin:

Ja aber hallo....*Bling**Bling* aber das es gerade so kracht.
Sauber, gefällt mir ... 


Ich musste mir einen neuen LRS kaufen, weil die alten Naben kaputtgegangen sind, hier mal ein Bild...





Alex


----------



## Lord_Goblin (2. April 2006)

soll ich eigendlich die aufkleber runter machen, um den bling bling look zu verstärken?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. April 2006)

Meinst du jetzt die von den Felgen?
Also mich stören die jetzt nicht wirklich, da das Hauptaugenmerk sicher zuallererst auf dem Rahmen liegt. Zu der "gecleanten" Gabel würde das sicher passen...dann aber noch nur schwarze Reifen draufziehen ohne den roten Streifen, aber wie gesagt ich halte das nicht unbedingt für nötig. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung, du fährst das Bike und von daher muss es ja dir gefallen ... 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker64 (4. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hier mein Fury nach dem ersten Ausritt. Läuft wie die SAU.
Mein Fury ist MARKE EIGENBAU.
Super Gabel, Reifen und besonders die AVID Juicy 7 ist ein Traum, usw........


----------



## M!tch (4. April 2006)

Biker64 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> hier mein Fury nach dem ersten Ausritt. Läuft wie die SAU.
> Mein Fury ist MARKE EIGENBAU.
> Super Gabel, Reifen und besonders die AVID Juicy 7 ist ein Traum, usw........


respekt, das bike is wirklich geil. welche gabel ist das denn genau?


----------



## Bayer (4. April 2006)

sieht nach reba aus


----------



## Biker64 (4. April 2006)

Ist eine Reba Team Air U-Turn mit Pop, Modell2006.

Immer genug Luft im Reifen.


----------



## M!tch (4. April 2006)

hab grad mal das lenkerbild angesehen und dabei doch ein wehmutstropfen entdeckt. warum hast du so viele spacer verwendet?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. April 2006)

@Biker64:

Sehr feines Geschoss. Hübsche Details, extrem klasse finde ich, passt die Sram PG990 Kassette zu der Rahmenfarbe.
Wie macht sich denn die Juicy 7even?
Was bringt dein Bike denn auf die Waage?
Aber bezüglich des Spacerturms (trotz Carbon) gebe ich M!tch recht. Der muss runter. Oder haut das sonst mit der Geometrie nicht so ganz hin?

Alex


----------



## Cubabike (5. April 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> @Biker64:
> 
> Sehr feines Geschoss. Hübsche Details, extrem klasse finde ich, passt die Sram PG990 Kassette zu der Rahmenfarbe.
> Wie macht sich denn die Juicy 7even?
> ...



Also, entweder Biker64 ist ein absoluter Sitzriese, oder er hat sich mit der Rahmengröße total vertan. Denn schon allein der Spacerturm ist ja schon sehr bedenklich, aber die Sattelposition ist noch mehr daneben: Hier wäre mir allein schon die Gefahr, dass das Sattelgestell bei so einer Einstellung bricht, viel zu groß.
Seltsam, was manche Leute zusammenschustern (v.a. Geometrie), wenn sie sich an einen "Eigenaufbau" heranwagen...  
Da wärs doch besser gewesen, in einen Laden zu gehen und sich vorher ausführlich beraten zu lassen. Vielleicht wäre dann ein 20 Zoll Rahmen die bessere Alternative gewesen

greetz
Cubabike


----------



## norman68 (5. April 2006)

@Biker64

bist du 1.80 - 1.85 m groß und hast dir einen 16" Rahman gekauft? So sieht es auf jeden Fall aus.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Pi7272 (5. April 2006)

So auch mal ein Bild von meinem Bike.  

Hi, nachdem ich mit meinem Bike nun auch die erstem Kilometer runter habe, stellt ich mir die Frage weshalb der PopLock Hebel, der nicht direkt an den Avid Bremshebel anschließt, mit so kurzem Zug verbaut wird. Gemeint ist der Zug der vom Dämpfer kommt. Siehe Bild.
Der Lenker läßt sich auch nicht ganz um 90° nach rechts drehen! 
Ist das bei euch ebenfalls so? Gibst da Lösungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker64 (5. April 2006)

Also, die Spacer werden noch zu 70% entfernt. Wollte nicht gleich die Gabel kürzen, sonderen erst wen ich die Richtige Höhe habe.
Jetzt weiss ich sie.
Zum Thema Sattel, der ist auf dem Bild noch nicht richtig eingestellt.
Könnte so auf dem Bike auch nicht mehr richtig Sitzen.
Hab ich beim Foto irgendwie übersehen  und ich weiss sehr woll was für eine Rahmengröße ich brauche.  
Ich fahre vielleicht noch nicht so lange wie andere Biker in den Bergen, aber 
25 Jahre sind es auch schon    
Rahmengröße ist 18". Ich bin 1,82cm da wäre der 20" viel zu groß, das zum Thema Rahmengröße. 
Zum Thema Avid Juicy 7. Bei mir funktioniert die Bremse 100%.
Keine Probleme beim einstellen, kein Schleifen oder andrere Probleme.
Bremspower ohne Ende, kein Fading oder ähnliches.
Also ich habe bei meiner Louise FR mehr Probleme. Die ist auf meinen zweiten Rad.
Wen ich meine Digi wieder habe, gib es dann das aktuelle Foto.

Immer genug Luft im Reifen.


----------



## kantiran (5. April 2006)

@Biker64: soviel Eigenbau ist das auch nicht. Ausser Vorbau, Spacerturm, Kurbel und Dämpfer ist mein Pro von Haus aus so ausgerüstet. Die Reba Race 06 von Cube entspricht der Team im Aftermarket, Juicy 7 und PG990 sind bei meinem Fury ebenfalls verbaut.
Sonst bis  auf die Barends ein nettes Bike.


----------



## Cubabike (6. April 2006)

Biker64 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, die Spacer werden noch zu 70% entfernt. Wollte nicht gleich die Gabel kürzen, sonderen erst wen ich die Richtige Höhe habe.
> Jetzt weiss ich sie.
> Zum Thema Sattel, der ist auf dem Bild noch nicht richtig eingestellt.
> Könnte so auf dem Bike auch nicht mehr richtig Sitzen.
> ...



Nix für ungut, aber solche begleitenden Kommentare sollte man dann doch rechtzeitig dazuschreiben, wenn man ein Foto des Bikes so im unjustierten "Rohbau" postet, sonst reibt sich der geneigte Forumsleser eben die Augen und wundert sich ob der abartigen Geometrie/Körperdimensionen.
...ist eben nicht nur einmal vorgekommen, dass Leute sich im Versand ein Bike in der total falschen Rahmengröße bestellt haben und nach der ersten Ausfahrt dann hier im Forum herumgestänkert haben, was Cube für dämliche Bikes baut  

Übrigens fahr ich mit 1.83m/84cm Schritthöhe ein Fury in 20" und das passt auch wunderbar (siehe Bilder in meiner Galerie)  
Passende Geometrie ist eben ein dehnbarer Begriff, beim 18"er wäre mir persönlich die Sitzposition zu aufrecht (bei dem 555mm Oberrohr bzw. 580mm horizontal).

Greetz und viel Spaß mit dem Bike

Cubabike


----------



## Biker64 (6. April 2006)

Hab das 20er bei einen Händler ausprobiert, war mir aber zu groß.
Das mit dem Foto stimmt, war etwas zu schnell mit dem einstellen.
Was ich noch sagen wollte, das mit dem Sattel sieht auch deswegen so aus
weil die Stütze relativ weit nach hinten baut. 

Kann jemand schon was über den neuen Reifen von Tufo sagen.
Ich glaube der heist CXC1, ist ein Schlauchreifen.

Immer genug Luft im Reifen.


----------



## Cubabike (6. April 2006)

Ich würde trotzdem nicht riskieren, mit so einem weit nach hinten gestellten Sattel über Stock und Stein zu fahren - ist zwar noch im Bereich des "Erlaubten", aber ich hab schon zuviele (glaube 3x) Fälle gesehen, wo das Sattelgestell diese asymetrische Belastung auf lange Dauer nicht durchgehalten hat und gebrochen ist.
Greetz
Cubabike


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. April 2006)

Pi7272 schrieb:
			
		

> So auch mal ein Bild von meinem Bike.
> 
> Hi, nachdem ich mit meinem Bike nun auch die erstem Kilometer runter habe, stellt ich mir die Frage weshalb der PopLock Hebel, der nicht direkt an den Avid Bremshebel anschließt, mit so kurzem Zug verbaut wird. Gemeint ist der Zug der vom Dämpfer kommt. Siehe Bild.
> Der Lenker läßt sich auch nicht ganz um 90° nach rechts drehen!
> Ist das bei euch ebenfalls so? Gibst da Lösungen?



Hi Pi7272,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Prachtstück von einem Bike....

Aber, wo ist denn dein Vorbau hin? Vor lauter Kabel und Hebel und Beleuchtungsanlage sieht man den ja garnicht mehr ??? 

Warum da ein zu kurzer Zug verbaut ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich damit er ganz schnell abreisst und man einen neuen ordern muss bzw. diese Pop-Lock-Dinger entnervt weglässt......ne Spass beiseite...vielleicht Sparmassnahmen? Montagsmodell? Keinen Plan.

Aber ich bezweifle das du mit deinem Cube vorhattest bei dem District Ride in Nürnberg Tailwhips und Bikeflips, Barspins und X-Ups präsentieren wolltest .... oder täusche ich mich da jetzt ganz extrem????

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pi7272 (6. April 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Pi7272,
> 
> Aber, wo ist denn dein Vorbau hin? Vor lauter Kabel und Hebel und Beleuchtungsanlage sieht man den ja garnicht mehr ???




Spricht doch für Sigma, die zu den EVO-Leuchten reichlich Anschlusskabel mitliefern. So kannst du getrost dem Hintermann beim Tandem auch noch den Akku in den Rucksack stecken. 




			
				Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum da ein zu kurzer Zug verbaut ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich damit er ganz schnell abreisst und man einen neuen ordern muss bzw. diese Pop-Lock-Dinger entnervt weglässt......ne Spass beiseite...vielleicht Sparmassnahmen? Montagsmodell? Keinen Plan.
> 
> Aber ich bezweifle das du mit deinem Cube vorhattest bei dem District Ride in Nürnberg Tailwhips und Bikeflips, Barspins und X-Ups präsentieren wolltest .... oder täusche ich mich da jetzt ganz extrem????
> Alex


Die Teilnahme an solchen Veranstaltungen kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen verneinen.  
Was mich jedoch immer noch über mein Problem grübeln lässt, denn wie schnell passiert es, dass Bike kippt oder man sitzt gar noch mit drauf. 

Ich denke schon das der Bowdenzug dann abreißen kann. Denn dan kann ich nur hoffen, dass nur der Zug und nichts anderes beschädigt ist.

Bei Wheeler ist der MC Dämper andersrum eingebaut und schon ist die Bowdenzuglänge ok. Ich werde das bei der ersten Inspektion mal bemängeln.

Kurzer Zug siehe Bild


----------



## MealsOnWheels (7. April 2006)

Respekt - lauter geile Bikes!

Ich will für mich Ende des Jahres ein AMS Comp und für meine Freundin das LTD Pro - evtl. auch das Team kaufen. Hoffe nur, dass ich im Raum Aschaffenburg / Frankfurt einen Händler finde, wo man auch mal ne Runde probefahren kann.....?!

Ist da einer bekannt?

Gruß
Meals On Wheels


----------



## Cube_Elite (8. April 2006)

Hier die neuen Cross Country Bikes von CubElite und Cube_Elite
mit Sram X9
DT XR 4.1, 240s
Manitou R7
Juicy 7
Procraft Superlite Griffe
Pazzaz Carbon/ SLR






[/url][/IMG]

Cube_Elite





[/url][/IMG]

CubElite





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## LTD Team (8. April 2006)

1 tag alt


----------



## Lord_Goblin (8. April 2006)

FLYING CIRCUS update @kurbel


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. April 2006)

Sehr schön. Die Kurbeln passen natürlich perfekt zu dem polierten Rahmen.
Sind das Truvativ Kurbeln? Von der Form könnte das jas passen.
War bestimmt einiges an Arbeit sie so zum Glänzen zu bringen. Oder gibt/gab es die mal in einer polierten Version?

Alex


----------



## Lord_Goblin (8. April 2006)

ja das sind truativ
die hab ich von einem freund gekauft, der hat die irgendwie poliert....

mfg

felixXx


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. April 2006)

Passt, wie die Faust auf's Auge...sauber !!!!

Alex


----------



## Biker64 (14. April 2006)

Eine Frage an alle.
Welche Scheibengröße kann ich an einem Cube AMS PRO 2005 montieren?? 
Bremse ist eine Avid Seven.

Gruß.


----------



## da rookie (14. April 2006)

namend zusammen...hier is des neue teil meiner freundin....ein wunderschönes CUBE AMS FR 2005 in geilen 16''.
die kurbel hab ich gestern noch gegen ne hone ausgetauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (14. April 2006)

Biker64 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage an alle.
> Welche Scheibengröße kann ich an einem Cube AMS PRO 2005 montieren??
> Bremse ist eine Avid Seven.
> 
> Gruß.




Hallo

VR = Je nach Gabel
HR = Laut Cube darf nur eine 160er dran.

Ciao Norman


----------



## kantiran (15. April 2006)

@da rookie: ein bisschen ein grösseres foto wäre nicht schlecht *g*


----------



## drive 2 fast (15. April 2006)

Hallo,

laut Cube nur ne 160 er ??? 

hab mir gerade ne 185 er juicy 7 bestellt, ich bring so 86 kg auf die Waage, und mein Cube Händler rat mit zur 185 er ?? 

Warum nur 160 er ??


----------



## norman68 (15. April 2006)

Da Cube den Hinterbau nur bis 160er Scheibe frei gibt. Wenn es da dann zu einem Rahmenbruch kommen sollte hast halt Pech gehabt was die Garantie abgeht.

Ciao Norman

P.s.: Hier ist der Thread dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173608&highlight=Scheibengroesse+AMS+Pro. Im Post Nummer 4 hat es Sebastian geschrieben.


----------



## Biker64 (16. April 2006)

Hallo,
Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich werde aber trotzdem bei meiner Seven mit 185mm bleiben.
Es kommt halt auch darauf an, wie man seine Bremse einsetzt.
Ich selber bin kein Dauerbremser, ausserdem wird normalerweiser sowieso mehr mit der Vorderen gebremst. 

  
Immer genug Luft im Reifen.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (16. April 2006)

So hallöchen endlich ist meins auch fertig geworden, und das möcht ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten 















Zu den Fakten:
AMS Comp Rahmen in weiss
Rock Shox Reba Race 85 - 115 mm U-Turn Poploc
Manitou Swinger Air Spv 3
Hayes HFX9 180 / 160 Carbon Hebel
Mavic XM 321 Disc ( XT Naben )
LX Schalthebel
LX Hollowtech 2 Kurbel
XT 9fach Schaltwerk Umwerfer Kette
NC 17 Bashguard
Ritchey Sattelstütze / Steuersatz
Fizik Arione Sattel (oder so ähnlich )
Holzfeller Vorbau
Husselfet Lenker (31,8)
DMR V8 Pedale

alles komplett selbst aufgebaut - zusammengebaut
inkl Hinterradeinspeichen 

PS: noch hälts


----------



## n70tester (17. April 2006)

http://www.picfury.com/l/110420060531-1.html


das ist meins =)


----------



## mr proper (17. April 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/241282



Schön siehts aus, hebt sich gut von der Masse ab. Pedale sind mir zu Penetrant aber wen du glücklich bist las dir kein scheißß erzählen und las dat wie's is.
Ist das der 06er Rahmen find ja geil das du den Fat A. da reingehämmert hast kanst du zeigen wie viel platz noch is? Ob der 2,4rer Noby nick auch in ein 05er comp rein passt? Naja. 
Was fährst du so mit dem Bike zwecks Haltbarkeit des Rahmens.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. April 2006)

Pedale hab ich von meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen, find ich aber vom Grip her ok.
Sie selbst fährt die Shimano PD MX30 und die sind superklasse!!! Die sind auf jeden fall ihr Geld wert, also wenn jemand Pedale sucht es gibt nix besseres.

jo zu den reifen:
ich hab 2 satz felgen:
die mavic xm321 mit den fat alberts 2,35
und dann noch
mavic crossland da hab ich die maxxis minnion dh 2,5 mit gefahren und die haben hinten auch einwandfrei reingepasst.
und die waren im Winter echt TOP, da kommt man fasst überall durch.

der albert ist allerdings auch ganz schön ausladend von dem her denk ich liegts auch ein wenig an den felgen, welcher reifen reinpasst.

tjo und ner spezies kann ich mich net so genau so zuordnen.
fahr gerne touren am liebsten schöne singletrails, fahr gern steil bergab spring auch gern über kleine hügelchen Betonung liegt auf CHEN und bin soweit vollstens zufrieden.

weiteres kann man ja meinem Fotoalbum entnehmen 

werd nochn bild von den reifen im rahmen machen : VERSPROCHEN :

achja zum nobby nic
meine freundin hat n xms und fähr den nobby 2,25 auf ner mavic xm 223 und da is noch massig luft.
gekauft haben wir den nobby da für 26 euro das stück http://www.fahrradfux.de/product_info.php?products_id=523


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splasher (18. April 2006)

servus, wie unfair ist das denn??? in dein ams comp rahmen passt am hinterbau ein 2,5" minion dh rein? bist du dir sicher? ich muss mich bei meinem bcr 601 damit zufrieden geben, dass max. ein 2,35" fat albert hinten rein passt;-(
wie breit baut denn der minion bei dir am hinterbau? (außen - außen)


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. April 2006)

ja bin mir sicher!!!
aber wie gesagt der war auf den crossland und sonderlich breit war das ganze dann nicht ich würd sagen, so in etwa wie die 2,35 albert auf den xm321.

ich denk ma auf den xm321 würd der auch nimmer reinpassen.

nachmessen is schlecht, weil ich die reifen wieder weggeräumt hab und etz die racing ralph wieder druff sind. wie gesagt ich fahr die minion eigentlich nur noch im winter


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. April 2006)

BEWEISFOTO MAXXIS MINION DH




Nahaufnahmen mit Fat Albert
es sind so ca. 3 mm auf jeder Seite noch platz!


----------



## Biker64 (18. April 2006)

Hallo,
da wirds Dir die Strebe aber ganz schön her schlagen. Ich hab bei meinen AMS Pro mehr Platz und die hat auch schon einige Macken.

Immer genug Luft im Reifen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. April 2006)

Hi Folks,

da ist man ein paar Tage zum ersten Mal am Lago unterwegs und erfreut sich der mörderisch und abartig geilen Trails und der fantstischen Landschaft und dann erwarten einen hier solch prächtigen Bikes.
Sauber, die Bikes sind meiner Meinung nach allesamt sehr gut gelungen und schön anzuschaun  

Alex


----------



## KILROY (20. April 2006)

So, nach fast zwei Jahren findet mein Bike auch mal den Weg hierhin.

Ich halte alle Kommentare aus.... also: Feuer frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. April 2006)

Hier mal ein paar Actionbilder von meinem XC Pro (Für ein Bild mit dem Fritzz hat es ja zeitlich nicht gereicht ).

Der Trail ist der Dosso Dei Roverie am Lago di Garda ... 
















Alex


----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (20. April 2006)

Bei den Bildern bekommt man echt Lust alles hin zu schmeißen, das Bike ins Auto zu laden und ein paar schöne Tage am Lago di Garda zu verbringen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. April 2006)

Ich war das erste mal am Lago, mit Bike und auch allgemein in Italien.
Ich bin immer noch absolut hin und weg von den Trails, der Landschaft, der Kultur .... traumhaft.
Würde auch sofort nochmal runterfahren, wenn die Mittel zur Verfügung stehen würden 

Alex


----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (20. April 2006)

Na vielleicht komm ich im Laufe des Sommers noch zu dem Gardasee-Vergnügen. Aber so lange muss sich mein Fury halt über die heimischen Trails quälen.


----------



## bernd e (20. April 2006)

Mir gehts ähnlich, ich konnte das lange nicht verstehen was die Biker an den Lago zieht, bis ich selbst dort war.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (20. April 2006)

Kannst mal n paar genauere Details über deinen Lago aufenthalt preisgeben?
Dauer des Aufenthalts Kosten Wo hast du logiert usw usw ALLES HER DAMIT.
Kosten bitte ohne Anfahrt mit auto!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. April 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst mal n paar genauere Details über deinen Lago aufenthalt preisgeben?
> Dauer des Aufenthalts Kosten Wo hast du logiert usw usw ALLES HER DAMIT.
> Kosten bitte ohne Anfahrt mit auto!!!


Hi Monsta,

meine beiden Bikekollegen und ich haben auf dem Monte Brione Campingplatz
http://www.camping.it/germany/trentino/montebrione/
vom 13.04. - 18.04. "gezeltet". Also 5 Übernachtungen haben uns insgesamt (da Feiertage dazwischen waren) ca. 180,- insgesamt an Übernachtungs-Stellplatzgebühren gekostet. Der Campingplatz ist nur zu empfehlen. Direkt am Fusse des Monte Brione gelegen (immer gut für ne Feierabendrunde), die Sanitären Anlagen werden täglich gereinigt und sind TOP, der Service wunderbarbar...alles in allem meine, jederzeit wieder, erste Wahl !!!
Vom Campingplatz aus ist es per Pedes oder per Bike nur ein kurzer/sehr kurzer Weg in die Innenstadt von Riva zu den Supermärkten, der Strandpromenade, den Restaurants.
Touren lassen sich in beliebige Richtung starten und der Platz wird auch überwacht. Wir hatten die Bikes jede NAcht draussen am Baum angekettet (nach anfänglichem Bedenken meinerseits) und nichts passiert.

Hier noch ein Bild unseres gemütlichen "Zeltplatzes"







Alex
P.S.: In Meiner Galerie gibt es noch mehr Bilder vom Lago. Freue mich über eure Kommentare


----------



## mr proper (22. April 2006)

Ich auch ich auch allso hier meins. 




Geändert hab ich inzwischen schon.

Griffe=>Schraubgriffe von Race Face 
Lenker=>Hussefeld RiseB
Gabel=>130mm RS Revelation
Sattel=>mein allten 6Jahre alten Selle royal (Der past einfach perfekt)
Pedale=>Time Z
Schaltwerk&Antrieb=>Das Xt zeuch hat aufgegeben allso Sram
X.9 Schaltwerk
X.O Trigger
PG-990 Kasette und 991Kette
Mitleres Kettenblat deore (Stahl halt einfach länger besser als Allu)

Gewicht liegt bei so weis da steht 13,8Kg hohne die Elecktrik Spielerchen sinds 13,3
Das Gewicht spielt bei mir allerdings erst an 3ter stelle, was zu allererst kommt ist zuverlässigkeit und Funktion der Parts, des Bikes.

Jetz brauch ich dringend noch ein neuen Dämpfer beim alten sind Buchsen ausgeschlagen und außerdem kommt er nich annähernd an die Peformens der Gabel rann. Glaub ich nehm den Mc3.3 (top Preis Leistung mit funktionierendem Floatgate und auch Bezahlbar), Auf dem Wunschzettel steht noch ne El Caminoaber wichtiger erst ma der Dämpfer.


----------



## da rookie (22. April 2006)

so...des is des missy-bike meiner freundin ) und eines der wenigen 16''


----------



## numinisflo (23. April 2006)

Hi Da Rookie,

da hat sich deine Freundin aber ein edles Bike gegönnt.....gefällt mir richtig gut.

Lass mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Switch (Galerie) sehen. Habe da eine Fox 40 gesehen und bin mal gespannt was du damit vorhast .... 
Wenn du Lust hast, poste doch mal dein RM in dem Switch Thread.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=181643&page=44

I.A.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n70tester (24. April 2006)




----------



## fatcartman (24. April 2006)

Hier mal wieder ein Foto (aktueller Stand) von meinem Cube LTD 3:


----------



## skyphab (25. April 2006)

Schick, wie ich sehe tauscht da auch jemand allmählich die Standardanbauteile aus 

Meine standardmäßigen Ritcheykomponenten weichen Thomson und Syntace, sobald das Paket da ist. Den Sattel habe ich auch schon verbannt, aber wie ich sehe fährst du auch (noch) die Originalkasette? 

Schade finde ich, dass diese OEM-Reifen von Schwalbe keinen Aufdruck haben


----------



## Mr.Cutty (25. April 2006)

skyphab schrieb:
			
		

> Schick, wie ich sehe tauscht da auch jemand allmählich die Standardanbauteile aus
> 
> Meine standardmäßigen Ritcheykomponenten weichen Thomson und Syntace, sobald das Paket da ist. Den Sattel habe ich auch schon verbannt, aber wie ich sehe fährst du auch (noch) die Originalkasette?
> 
> Schade finde ich, dass diese OEM-Reifen von Schwalbe keinen Aufdruck haben


Haben sie doch, aber nur einseitig, oder? Ist bei meinem auf jeden Fall so.....


----------



## fatcartman (26. April 2006)

skyphab schrieb:
			
		

> ..., aber wie ich sehe fährst du auch (noch) die Originalkasette? (


Ja ist noch die erste. So viel hat die und die Kette noch nicht runter (ca. 1200 km). Solange die nicht verschlissen sind, bleiben die. 



			
				Mr.Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> skyphab schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die haben zwar einen einseitigen Aufdruck, aber nicht den großen "Racing Ralph"-Schriftzug. Mir wären aber die speziell für Cube gefertigten Racing Ralph mit grauem Rand lieber (Gibts den irgendwo zu kaufen?), so wie auch beim Michelin XCR. Vielleicht kommt der inkl. anderem (leichterem) Laufradsatz noch dieses Jahr drauf.


----------



## skyphab (28. April 2006)

So, meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe für die Saison 2006:

Hier mal alle geänderten Teile, für die, die es interessiert  (22")

- Vorbau Ritchey Comp: Syntace F139 6°
- Lenker Ritchey Comp 5°: Syntace Duraflite 7075 9°
- Bremsen Hayes HFX9 160/160: Avid Juicy 7 Carbon 185/160
- Schalthebel Shimano Deore: Shimano XT
- Griffe 0815: Ritchey WCS
- Bar Ends Tioga Studs XS

- Reifen Racing Ralph: Nobby Nic
- Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp gekröpft: Thomson Elite ungekröpft
- Sattel Velo: Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow

- Pedale Shimano 540


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. April 2006)

Na das nenne ich doch mal eine optische (wie auch technische) qualitative Steigerung des LTD...
Sehr schön !!!!

Alex


----------



## a73 (28. April 2006)

fatcartman schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wären aber die speziell für Cube gefertigten Racing Ralph mit grauem Rand lieber (Gibts den irgendwo zu kaufen?),



Hab einen Satz bei Action-Sports bestellt und dort solche mit grauem Rand auf der Seite erhalten. Jedoch ohne spezielle darauf hinzuweisen (Abre dort kannst sicher nachfragen - Preis glaub ich 50,-)


----------



## drive 2 fast (29. April 2006)

Nach nen halben Jahr endlich feritg :    
  

 




 
 

P.S. Größere Bilder sind in meinem Profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Max (29. April 2006)

wow echt schön  
darf man fragen wie der dämpfer funktioniert?


----------



## Res89 (29. April 2006)

Hey ich fahr auch cube


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. April 2006)

@drive 2 fast: Ein sehr schönes Bike hast du dir da aufgebaut mit wirklich netten Parts 
Befriedigend wenn es endlich aufgebaut vor einem steht und man die ersten Runden drehen kann oder?


----------



## der Kanadier (29. April 2006)

@Drive 2 fast
Wirklich gelungener Aufabu. Sieht sehr schön aus. Haste schon ne erste Testrunde gedreht? Wünsch dir viel Spass damit.
Der Kanadier


----------



## HITOMI (29. April 2006)

Mein AMS FR


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. April 2006)

Hey Hitomi,

da hast du aber ein wirklich sehr sehr schönes AMS FR.
Ist das ein 2006er? Ich glaube eien Manitou Black zu sehen, wird nicht eigentlich ne RockShox verbaut?
Die Lackierung sieht richtig gut aus 
Wie arbeitet denn der Radium-Dämpfer?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (30. April 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Hitomi,
> 
> da hast du aber ein wirklich sehr sehr schönes AMS FR.
> Ist das ein 2006er? Ich glaube eien Manitou Black zu sehen, wird nicht eigentlich ne RockShox verbaut?
> ...




Hey Alex,

dankeschön  Bin auch super zufrieden damit.  
Das Rad ist ein 2005er, deshalb auch die Manitou Black. Das 2006er hat ne Rock Shox Recon.
Der Dämpfer ist ein Manitou Swinger Air 3-Way. Und der ist auch total geil. Vor allem das SPV find ich richtig super.

Grüße
Rilana


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2006)

HITOMI schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Alex,
> 
> dankeschön  Bin auch super zufrieden damit.
> Das Rad ist ein 2005er, deshalb auch die Manitou Black. Das 2006er hat ne Rock Shox Recon.
> ...



Hey Rilana (ein wirklich sehr hübscher und interessanter Name),

aha, desshalb. Hat mich mein Auge doch nicht getäuscht wegen der Gabel. Ich selbst fahre auch die Black und muss sagen, die steckt was weg. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Dann weiss ich ja schon wen ich in Zukunft mit Fragen maltretieren kann, wenn denn endlich mein Bike kommt und ich an den Einstellmöglichkeiten am Manitou Swinger 4-Way SPV verzweifelnd zu Grunde gehen werde 
Hast dein Baby sicher schon richtig beansprucht oder? Wie arbeitet der Dämpfer denn bei "heftigeren" Bergabfahrten? Ordentlich Progressiv im Grenzbereich?

Grüsse

Alex


----------



## Dirtbag (30. April 2006)

So, hier mal das Bike meiner Freundin:







Sie hat es sich gestern bei "No Limit" in Parsberg gekauft. Ein super Laden und sehr freundlich, kann man nur weiterempfehlen.  

Hier mal noch die Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Cube AMS Pro FR 2005, 16"
Dämpfer: DT Swiss HVR 200
Gabel: RockShox Revelation 426 Air U-Turn
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
Laufräder: XT Disc/ DT Swiss XR 4.1d
Vorbau/Lenker: Syntace VRO
komplett Shimano Deore XT


----------



## skyphab (30. April 2006)

Schicke Bikes! 
Kommt mal alle mit euren Cubes vorbei, dann machen wir ein paar bessere Fotos!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2006)

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus das Bike deiner Freundin.
Da macht sich der Gang zum Händler auf jeden Fall bezahlt, alleine schon wegen der persönlichen und individuellen Beratung.
Statement deiner Freundin zum Fahrverhalten? Oder lässt die Jungfernfahrt noch auf sich warten? 

Alex


----------



## Dirtbag (30. April 2006)

Nein, die Jungfernfahrt hat es schon hinter sich! Direkt von Parsberg aus nach Neumarkt. 
Und auch wenns irgendwo Werbung ist: ich kann das "No Limit" uneingeschränkt empfehlen, bin echt begeistert von dem Shop. Und das passiert nicht oft. Leider.


Zurück zum Thema:
Sie ist von dem Rad absolut begeistert und würde es wohl um kein Geld der Welt hergeben.  Es passt ihr halt auch wie angegossen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2006)

So soll es ja auch sein, besser hätte es nicht laufen können.
Guter Shop, klasse Bike und jede Menge Fahrspass 

Alex


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (30. April 2006)

@ Dirtbag: das Bike deiner Freundin hat das unterm Vorbau massig Spacer oder täuscht das????

@skyphab: Wir können ja mal ein Cubetreffen machen und dann nen Berg voll Cubes fotografieren 

@ Bonzai1982: Hab auch den Manitou SPV 3 Way das mit der einstellung is gar nich so schwer. Ich hab ihn bei mir halt so eingestellt, das er wenn ich die gehsteigkante runterroller grad mal n bischchen federt. und bei einigermaßen heftigen abfahrten taucht der dann bis ca letzte hälfte / drittel ein.
Ich würd sagen, der macht das genau so wies sein soll!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2006)

Dann ist ja gut. Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tips, Buh.
Es dauert ja leider noch etwas bis meine neue Spassmaschine da ist, aber man kann sich vorab ja nicht genug informieren 

Alex


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (30. April 2006)

So nu hier mal das selbst zusammengestöpselte Bike meiner Freundin:










und dann hab ich mir meine alten Sattel noch total Angebermäßig überzogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2006)

Edel, edel. Schick bewegt sich deine Freundin über die Trails.

Pornosattel, würde ich da mal sagen. So hat das zu sein.
Aber ist gut das du sowas fährst, dann muss ich es mir schon nicht antun 

Alex


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (30. April 2006)

Noch fahr ich den Sattel nicht 

....und ich glaub ich hab es auch nicht vor!
Aber ich fands lustig sowas ma zu machen, und wer weiss evtl kommt ja noch ne Gelegenheit den anzuwenden.

z.b. Hochzeit auf Prollbikes oder so


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2006)

Bau dir doch noch so nen Cruiser auf (brrr) und dann damit zur nächsten Eisdiele 

Ne, mein Ding ist das auch nicht unbedingt, aber es gibt Leute die fahren dadrauf ab. --->NWD 4/Robbie "Air" Burdon


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (30. April 2006)

???? hab ich nen Geld********r??

ich mein würd ich ja gern, aber bin student und da hapert das mit dem Geld n bischen.


aber irgendwann ......... IRGENDWANNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2006)

Wem sagst du das ... das "irgendwann" kann man ja nicht gross genug schreiben.

Aber das geht manchmal schneller als man denkt


----------



## HITOMI (30. April 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Rilana (ein wirklich sehr hübscher und interessanter Name),
> 
> aha, desshalb. Hat mich mein Auge doch nicht getäuscht wegen der Gabel. Ich selbst fahre auch die Black und muss sagen, die steckt was weg. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> Dann weiss ich ja schon wen ich in Zukunft mit Fragen maltretieren kann, wenn denn endlich mein Bike kommt und ich an den Einstellmöglichkeiten am Manitou Swinger 4-Way SPV verzweifelnd zu Grunde gehen werde
> ...





Hey Alex,

mit der Gabel bin ich noch nicht so 100%ig zufrieden. Muss noch ein anderes Federkit her. Im Moment spricht sie mir noch nicht genug an. Aber dann ist alles super. 
Das Rad ist jetzt auch Willingen-erprobt. Bei "heftigeren" Bergabfahrten arbeitet der Dämpfer super. Kann nur sagen: Daumen hoch.

Grüße
Rilana


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. April 2006)

HITOMI schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Alex,
> 
> mit der Gabel bin ich noch nicht so 100%ig zufrieden. Muss noch ein anderes Federkit her. Im Moment spricht sie mir noch nicht genug an. Aber dann ist alles super.
> Das Rad ist jetzt auch Willingen-erprobt. Bei "heftigeren" Bergabfahrten arbeitet der Dämpfer super. Kann nur sagen: Daumen hoch.
> ...



Hallo Rilana 

Seit wann gibt es für die Manitou Black Federkits? Wäre mir neu, aber wenn du (noch) nicht zufrieden bist, ist dies wohl der einzige Weg.
Willingen? Warst du etwa im Bikepark? Gefällt 

Na dann kann ich mich ja auf meinen Dämpfer freuen und ihm einiges zumuten. 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Zwergpirat (2. Mai 2006)

n abend!
endlich kann ich euch auch mal was präsentieren: heute frisch vom händler: cube ltd pro, blau eloxiert. bin froh, dass ich paar wochen auf das blaue gewartet hab, der händler hatte komischerweise nur weiß auf lager. hätte mir auch gefallen, aber nachdem ich das blau gesehen hab...keine chance mehr für weiß!
es grüßt, der zwergpirat


----------



## craigfab (2. Mai 2006)

Greetz!
Hab meins zwar schon mal reingestellt. Aber nach einem ordentlichem Frühjahrsputz und in der Frühlings-Sonne schauts gleich nochmal besser aus!
Finde ich zumindest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craigfab (3. Mai 2006)

Manno-mann! Bin wohl wieder zu blöd!
Probiers nochmal!






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## skyphab (3. Mai 2006)

Sehr hübsch!
Das blau eloxierte sieht natürlich mal extravagant aus, habe das noch nie gesehen?


----------



## mr proper (3. Mai 2006)

Zwergpirat schrieb:
			
		

> n abend!
> endlich kann ich euch auch mal was präsentieren: heute frisch vom händler: cube ltd pro, blau eloxiert. bin froh, dass ich paar wochen auf das blaue gewartet hab, der händler hatte komischerweise nur weiß auf lager. hätte mir auch gefallen, aber nachdem ich das blau gesehen hab...keine chance mehr für weiß!
> es grüßt, der zwergpirat


Die neuen Eloxierungen sehen echt geil aus auch das Grüne Sting oder das Goldene Stereo is ja ma hammer. Bekommt man eigentlich auch dasStereo anders als in den angebotenen Varianten könnte Cube nich einfachma ein Stereo zb, in der Blauserie mit durchjagen . Dan würd es mir ja ma richtig in Fingern kribbeln ein Rahmen zu bestellen.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (3. Mai 2006)

ich find eigentlich von der farbe her nur das goldene stereo den ÜBERFLIEGER.
wobei ich mich bei der rahmenreihe mit dem knick über dem Tretlager irgendwie nicht anfreunden kann.
Gefällt mir irgendwie nich so ganz


----------



## LordLL (3. Mai 2006)

@Zwergpirat

ist dein ltd pro wirklich das gleiche wie ausm katalog?

da sieht das blau eloxierte total anders aus....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Mai 2006)

@ Zwergpirat: Wirklich mal eine sehr schöne Farbe. Wie war das? Blau macht glücklich? Ich denke das bist du jetzt mit deinem neuen Bike und auch zu Recht 

@ Craigfab: Dein Bike sieht sehr gut aus, gefahren aber gepflegt. Und so soll es ja auch sein damit unsereins ewig Spass mit den Bikes hat. Saubere Sache.

@ Buh: Das goldene Stereo sieht schon heftig aus, ganz klar nichts für Leute die sich nicht wirklich sicher ihrer Sache sind und dann auch dazu stehen.
Den Knick im Sattelrohr finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so tragisch. Das macht die Bikelinie irgendwie etwas verspielter und Fr-lastiger (meiner Meinung nach). Die Sattelstütze wird ja trotzdem noch voll versenkbar bleiben.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (3. Mai 2006)

nene versteh mich nicht falsch.
für mich schaut der knick einfach nur so aus als wolle das bike jeden moment zammbrechen


----------



## MTB-Max (3. Mai 2006)

so a gelaber des sieht dynamisch aus mann 

n slingshot sieht aus als würde es zambrechen aber doch ned des stereo


----------



## drive 2 fast (3. Mai 2006)

MTB-Max schrieb:
			
		

> wow echt schön
> darf man fragen wie der dämpfer funktioniert?



Hi vielen Dank für die Blumen. 

Nach 4 Stunden Abstimmung, funzt die Dämpfer erste Sahne.

I Love this Bike. 

Hier eine Auflistung meiner selbst zusammengestellten Teile ( Preis kompl. 1470  ) :

Rahmen	: CUBE AMS PRO / ALU 7005 Ultralight, FSP 4-link-system
Gabel	: Rock Shox Reba Race
Dämpfer	: Rock Shox MC 3.3
Lenker 	: Ritchey Pro Rizer
Vorbau	: FSA OS - 170
Griffe 	: Profile
Steuersatz 	: Ritchey WCS Pro
Sattelstütze	: FSA SL - 280
Sattel	: Selle Italia Gel
Kurbel	: Shimano XT FC - M 760 ( Hollowtech II )
Schaltwerk 	:Sram X.9
Umwerfer	 : XT - Shimano FD - M 761 Top Pull / Down Swing
Bremsen	 : Avid Juice 7   VA / H A ( 185 mm )
Schalthebel 	: Sram X - 9 Trigger
Kassette	: Sram PG  - 990
Kette	: Sram PC - 991
Pedale	: Shimano PD - M 324
Felgen	: Sun Rims Single Track
Speichen	: DT - Swiss Champion
Nabe ( VA )	: XT - Disc FH - M 760
Nabe ( HA )	: XT - Disc HB - M 760
Reifen ( VA )	: MAXXIS Larsen TT 42a
Reifen ( HA )	: MAXXIS Larsen TT 60a
Schalt - Außenhüllen  :	Nokon

P.S. ca. 1 Jahr harte Schnäpchenarbeit, und viel viel geduld


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Mai 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> nene versteh mich nicht falsch.
> für mich schaut der knick einfach nur so aus als wolle das bike jeden moment zammbrechen



 ... dann würde ich aber einen Radau machen das die Heide wackelt. Bei fast 9 Monate Wartezeit (Vom Vorstellungstermin bis jetzt) ... da hat das zu funktionieren wie ein schweizer Uhrwerk.


@ Drive 2 fast: Da hast du wikrlich Geduld bewiesen um die ein so edles Geschöpf aufzubauen....meinen vollsten Respekt !!!!! 

Alex


----------



## Zwergpirat (3. Mai 2006)

n abend allerseits!



> @Zwergpirat
> 
> ist dein ltd pro wirklich das gleiche wie ausm katalog?
> 
> da sieht das blau eloxierte total anders aus....



das is das gleiche, meines wissens keine sonderanfertigung  kannte die farbe nur von der cube hp, da siehts wesentlich dunkler aus, das stimmt.




> @ Zwergpirat: Wirklich mal eine sehr schöne Farbe. Wie war das? Blau macht glücklich? Ich denke das bist du jetzt mit deinem neuen Bike und auch zu Recht



danke! bin seeehr glücklich mit meinem kauf. wurde auch mal zeit fürn neues, mein altes hercules is schon bestimmt 10 jahre alt 

angenehme nachtruhe wünscht,
zwergpirat


----------



## Scotty87 (8. Mai 2006)

So... mein Allround Ht für alles, was Spaß macht  von Waldweg über Dirt bis Bikepark. Muss sagen, es fährt und fliegt   sich einwandfrei damit, wendig und trotzdem laufruig genug  echt top!!!

Hier mal die Partliste:
Rahmen: Cube Flying Circus
Gabel: Manitou Stance Flow
Felgen: Sun Single Track
Naben: Shimano XT
Bremse: Hayes 9 HD also 203mm
Schaltwerk/Schalthebel: Sram X.7 
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt DH 38Z
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Lenker/Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Sattel: mein alter Scott. Die roten Streifen passen doch super zu den Pedalen und zu den Reifen und hab grad keine kohle für einen neuen....und ich will eh keinen so n schwulen dirt sattel à lá Sitzbank
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH 2,5" grip,grip,grip,grip.......  
Pedale: irgendwelche in nettem Rot, die den v8 ähneln aber die ich billig abgestaubt hab
Kettenführung: BoxGuide


----------



## Danno (8. Mai 2006)

Ein nettes Circus haste dir da aufgebaut!  
Die knallroten Pedalen sind ein echter blickfang!
Aber auf jedenfall ein schönes Rad!

DE.DANNO


----------



## panda71 (9. Mai 2006)

Servus zusammen,

zweimal Standardware (AMS PRO mit K8-Kit) fuer mich und meine Freundin. 






Vor der Jungfernfahrt.

panda71


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Mai 2006)

@Scotty: Sauber, gefällt mir sehr gut dein Circus.
Aber für deinen Einsatzzweck (Allround) sehr stimmig aufgebaut 

@Panda: Jupp, auch sehr schöne Würfel die ihr euch da gegönnt habt. So gibt es wenigstens kein Gemecker wer denn nun ein evtl. besseres Bike hat 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## bestson (10. Mai 2006)

...meins...
alt aber bez...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2006)

...und ordentlich durch den Dreck gejagt wird es auch ... so soll's sein !!! 

Alex


----------



## Hippi79 (10. Mai 2006)

Erst einmal Hallo!
Ich habe mich nach beinahe 6 Jahren Bike Abstinenz nun dazu entschlossen wieder aktiv zu werden. Und nachdem der Reiz nicht all zu groß war auf mein altes (geliebtes) Trek   zu steigen habe ich mir das hier gekauft:







Ein aktuelles Cube Reaction - Ausstattung: Mix aus LX (Kurbel) und XT (Schaltwerk/ Umwerfer/ Naben); Hayes 9; Reba SL... (muss ja nicht gleich alles XTR oder X.0 sein)  

Viele Grüße von einem der jetzt wieder öfters auf dem Sattel sitzt!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2006)

Na dann lass krachen Hippi79,
das richtige Gerät dafür hast du die ja jetzt gegönnt.
Sieht gut aus dein Reaction 

Alex


----------



## Kurty (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen, und das ist mein Baby:
Ein Cube AMS Comp, aufgebaut mit einem Pro Rahmen, da Cube Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte mit den weiss beschichteten Comp Rahmen.

Das gute Stück ist noch zu "schnell" für mich und hat mich auch schon nen paar mal abgeworfen, aber ich am Zähmen . In diesem Sinne,

Sportlichen Gruß Kurty


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Mai 2006)

Hey Kurty,

na dann mal viel erfolg das Ponie in den Griff zu kriegen.
Evtl. drüber nachgedacht es mit einer LX-Kurbelgarnitur zu probieren? Die würde sich optisch sicher auch hervorragend in dem Bike machen, abgesehen von der höheren Steifigkeit 

Tja, mit den Lieferterminen von Cube haben hier so manche ihre Probleme 

Alex


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (11. Mai 2006)

Hehe das mit dem abwerfen kenn ich 

Is mir das erste mal auch passiert nachm umstieg von Hardtail auf Fully.

....man wird bergab halt doch ne ganze Spur schneller 



muss jedoch gestehn, dass ich immer noch abundzu im Baum hängen bleib.


----------



## Kurty (12. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen,

also nen SH LX-Garnitur wäre schon was Feines. Aber wenn Neu dann stelle ich mir eher nen Kurbelsatz von RaceFace vor. Kostet aber halt gleich nen Hunderter mehr, ne!

Das mit den Abfliegen ist so ne Sache. Zu Beginn des Jahres ziemlich geschmissen auf Rollsplit und gleich mal mit Kapselprellungen für die letzten Monate außer Gefecht gesetzt  . Jetzt geht's wieder  und das ist ja die Hauptsache.

In diesem Sinne, sportliche Grüße

Kurty


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Mai 2006)

Autsch, na dann mal viel Spass beim wieder Kondition antrainieren 

Aber die Hauptsache ist, dass du dich nicht aus der Bahn hast werfen lassen und weiter dem Bikesport fröhnst....

Race Face ist natürlich das Optimum. Meiner Ansicht nach optisch ein absoluter Leckerbissen.
Preislich sicher etwas teurer, aber man lebt ja das Hobbie .... 

Hattest du evtl. "schlechte" Reifen montiert? Oder hat dich einfach der Teufel geritten und du hast es ordentlich laufen lassen???

Alex


----------



## wattenscheider (12. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest du evtl. "schlechte" Reifen montiert? Oder hat dich einfach der Teufel geritten und du hast es ordentlich laufen lassen???
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,

schlechte Reifen gibt es nicht, nur schlechtes Wetter  

und hier kommt dann meins...






Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (13. Mai 2006)

schlechtes Wetter??????



was bistn du für ne Memme? 

aber schönes Ding!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Mai 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> schlechtes Wetter??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jupp, trotz alledem ein schönes Bike !!!

Alex


----------



## flyingcubic (13. Mai 2006)

So servus leute wollt euch mein AMS FR zeigen 
hinten wurde eine 203mm scheibe aufgerüstet
sowie NC-17 Pedale 

gekauft für 1120 NEU (mittlerweile nicht mehr neu)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Mai 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut dein Bike.
Die Rahmenfrabe kommt hervorragend. Richti gutes, sattes Rot.
Dann noch mit der Z1 und den grossen Scheiben, na dann mal fröhliches Bergabheizen 

Alex


----------



## flyingcubic (13. Mai 2006)

Jo danke  
das geht sehr gut zum heizen spricht super an und bremst wie der teufel
und wiegt nur 14,5kg selbst gewogen


----------



## Bunese (13. Mai 2006)

seht selbst...was machbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (13. Mai 2006)

flyingcubic schrieb:
			
		

> So servus leute wollt euch mein AMS FR zeigen
> hinten wurde eine 203mm scheibe aufgerüstet
> sowie NC-17 Pedale
> 
> gekauft für 1120 NEU (mittlerweile nicht mehr neu)








Saber meine Fresse schöne Wixforlage haste dir da besorgt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zum glück hab ich keine Kohle weil Stereo, AmsFR, Liteville, ich könnt mich echt nich entscheiden, egal bis ich mir ma wieder n neuen Rahmen hol gibs ehe schon wieder neue Bikes.


----------



## Subraid (14. Mai 2006)

Bunese schrieb:
			
		

> seht selbst...was machbar ist



Wie, Wat?! Du trollst hier immernoch mit dem zu großen Rahmen durch die Gegend?


----------



## chewbacca1979 (14. Mai 2006)

Subraid schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, Wat?! Du trollst hier immernoch mit dem zu großen Rahmen durch die Gegend?




Hehe - das kollektive Gedächtnis des Forums, es vergißt nie 

Lars


----------



## flyingcubic (14. Mai 2006)

@All 
hab ein par bilder in mein BenutzerAlbum hochgeladen könnts euchanschauen wenn ihr wollt

@mr propper 
recht haste ein geiles bike ist es schon aber eine ...vorlage is es nich 
dafür gibts ja was anderes


----------



## Bayer (14. Mai 2006)

so ists schön einfach! naja pedale und sattel find ich nicht so klasse...


----------



## flyingcubic (14. Mai 2006)

es sind inzwischen NC-17 pedale und ein anderer sattel drauf sowie hinten eine 203 scheibe

das bild im wald ist das aktuelle


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (14. Mai 2006)

sind beim fr hinten wohl größere Scheiben zugelassen oder is dir das mit der Garantie einfach egal?


----------



## FroZen Cube (14. Mai 2006)

(Egal) ob zugelassen oder nicht...   ... die sehen verdammt "scharf" aus, so stell ich mir das vor


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Mai 2006)

Nunja, wenn der Hinterbau den Abgang bei zu grossem Drehmoment macht ist es nicht mehr so egal.
Aber dick aussehen tut es allemal, garkeine Frage 

Alex


----------



## flyingcubic (14. Mai 2006)

Yo scheiss auf evt. garantie das hällt schon da mach ich mir gar keine gedanken
eine 160er hinten ist echt ne zumutung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (15. Mai 2006)

@Subraid: einen schönen Avatar hast du da! (paßt auch zu mir, Cube Fully mit Rohloff)


----------



## Kurty (15. Mai 2006)

Dazu Spontan:

Wer viel bremst, fährt weniger schnell!! ! Als Beginner fahre ich die Julie mit ner 160er Disc hinten und für mein sportliches Gewicht von 85kg reicht die kleine Scheibe voll aus. Sicherlich immer abhängig vom Einsatzzweck, wer heizt wie ne "Drecksau", brauch halt auch gescheites Material. By the way, das AMS FR gefällt mir, genialer Farbkontrast..., den einzigen Farbkontrast bei meinem ist braun auf schwarz 

Sportlichen Gruß
Kurty


----------



## LordLL (15. Mai 2006)

@all cube ltd pro bike besitzer

könnt ihr noch mehr "live" bilder von euern bikes machen/posten?
wäre super nett 
dickes danke schonmal


----------



## Splasher (15. Mai 2006)

ZWISCHENFRAGE: gibts echt kaum einen der noch ein bcr 601 fährt??? kann ja wohl net wahr sein....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Mai 2006)

Fast ... Splasher ... fast ...
Aber als ich meines ordern wollte, kamm die Aussage, dass keine mehr gebaut werden und im Nachhinein bin ich froh. Denn wie sonst könnte ich mich jetzt über die Lieferprobleme von Cube aufregen ??? 
Aber mal schauen ... 

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (15. Mai 2006)

Splasher schrieb:
			
		

> ZWISCHENFRAGE: gibts echt kaum einen der noch ein bcr 601 fährt??? kann ja wohl net wahr sein....




...würd ich gerne, aber die Finanzlage lässt´s einfach net zu, abgesehen von den Schwierigkeiten, noch eines zu bekommen Find ich echt schade, dass die das Teil eingestellt haben, langfristig gesehen war´s eigentlich mein Plan, mir dann mal eins zu holen...und das Fritz gefällt mir zwar ganz gut, aber das 601er is halt schon ne Ecke geiler

Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Mai 2006)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> ...würd ich gerne, aber die Finanzlage lässt´s einfach net zu, abgesehen von den Schwierigkeiten, noch eines zu bekommen Find ich echt schade, dass die das Teil eingestellt haben, langfristig gesehen war´s eigentlich mein Plan, mir dann mal eins zu holen...und das Fritz gefällt mir zwar ganz gut, aber das 601er is halt schon ne Ecke geiler
> 
> Lars



Aber was die Steifigkeit angeht soll das Fritzz besser sein ..... so jetzt schlagt mich 
Ich persönlich habe mich dermassen in das Fritzz verknallt, es wird (wenn es denn da ist) nicht mehr von meiner Seite weichen.

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (15. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... so jetzt schlagt mich
> 
> Alex



Ich zieh dir höchstens mal eins rüber, falls ich dich mit deinem Fritz mal sehn sollte, und hau dann damit ab Is ja nicht so, dass ich das Fritz net auch nehmen würde Is schon ein sehr geiles Bike, ich müßt´s mal "live" sehen -  wahrscheinlich zündet´s dann bei mir auch 

Wobei: So richtig "live" würdest du´s wohl auch gern bald mal sehen, was?

Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Mai 2006)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zieh dir höchstens mal eins rüber, falls ich dich mit deinem Fritz mal sehn sollte, und hau dann damit ab Is ja nicht so, dass ich das Fritz net auch nehmen würde Is schon ein sehr geiles Bike, ich müßt´s mal "live" sehen -  wahrscheinlich zündet´s dann bei mir auch
> 
> Wobei: So richtig "live" würdest du´s wohl auch gern bald mal sehen, was?
> 
> Lars



.... jaja, reib noch Salz in die Wunde ....

Aber wenigstens liegen meine Parts schon alle beim Händler und soweit ich es weiss ist ja dann nächste (spätestens ) übernächste Woche soweit.
Aber du hast recht. Bis auf einmal anfassen auf der E-Bike und Bilder/Infos aufsaugen ohne Ende ist da noch nicht viel gewesen. Es wird Zeit ... endgültig ....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcubic (15. Mai 2006)

die verschieben den lifertermin doch wieder 
2 von meinen kumpels hatten au das fritzz bestellt aber wegen der schlamperei bei cube haben se etz ein Specialized enduro fsr und ein scott ransom 30 gekauft
wenn cube weite so ne ******** baut werden wohl noch mehr kunden abspringen es gibt nähmlich genügend bessere und preiswertere alternativen


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (15. Mai 2006)

Es muss nicht unbedingt immer alles an Cube liegen.
Es soll auch sowas wie Zulieferer geben die auch Müll bauen.

Das is in allen anderen Sparten so, warum soll es also nicht auch im Bikegeschäft so sein?



....is aber natürlich sehr unwarscheinlich ich weis


----------



## cab (15. Mai 2006)

zwei:


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Mai 2006)

Cab, wirklich 2 sehr schöne Bikes 
Wo entstand das Bild?

Alex


----------



## cab (15. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Cab, wirklich 2 sehr schöne Bikes
> Wo entstand das Bild?



danke, fahr'n auch prima!

in Portugal, im Hinterland der westlichen Algarve ...
leider schon ein Weile her


----------



## chewbacca1979 (15. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> .... jaja, reib noch Salz in die Wunde ....
> 
> 
> Alex




...aber gerne Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es bald wirklich soweit ist, aber du weißt ja, Vorfreude ist halt die schönste Freude... Hab die Lieferproblematik von Cube auch schon öfter mit meinem Händler besprochen - is halt teilweise echt schwierig, da vieles ja aus Taiwan kommt. Und wenn die dann Mist bauen...ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich das Litening GTC Carbon (Rennrad) bestellt gehabt - die erste Charge war von der Qualität anscheinend so schlecht, dass Cube die Dinger gleich wieder zurückgeschickt hat. Deswegen war da auch ne sehr lange Lieferzeit. Schlußendlich hat er´s ja doch bekommen und is einfach verdammt zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Also, toitoitoi,

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (15. Mai 2006)

Bei meinem Örtlichen Händler Steht noch ein Bcr rum ich war auch schon schwer in verlockung gekommen wel sieht richtig kompackt aus, wen wirklich noch jemad eins will einfach ma anrufen, weiß jetz nix wegen Größe und so.


----------



## obstler242 (17. Mai 2006)

Hi Leutz!

Habe vor kurzem ein nagelneues Cube Reaction SC erstanden.
Wollt mal fragen ob noch jemand dieses Pony reitet und mal ein Feedback geben kann ob er mit dem Teil zufrieden ist!?
Denn im Inet liesst man ja noch nicht allzu viel!

Fahre die XT/LX Ausstattung mit der Reba SL und das ganze in Schwarz!

Würd mich über ein parr Antworten freuen!


----------



## obstler242 (17. Mai 2006)

obstler242 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz!
> 
> Habe vor kurzem ein nagelneues Cube Reaction SC erstanden.
> Wollt mal fragen ob noch jemand dieses Pony reitet und mal ein Feedback geben kann ob er mit dem Teil zufrieden ist!?
> ...



Fotos folgen demnächst!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Mai 2006)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber gerne Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es bald wirklich soweit ist, aber du weißt ja, Vorfreude ist halt die schönste Freude...



... aber nicht wenn die Vorfreude mittlerweile mehrere Monate dauert. Da wird es schon ein wenig happig.



> Hab die Lieferproblematik von Cube auch schon öfter mit meinem Händler besprochen - is halt teilweise echt schwierig, da vieles ja aus Taiwan kommt. Und wenn die dann Mist bauen...ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich das Litening GTC Carbon (Rennrad) bestellt gehabt - die erste Charge war von der Qualität anscheinend so schlecht, dass Cube die Dinger gleich wieder zurückgeschickt hat. Deswegen war da auch ne sehr lange Lieferzeit. Schlußendlich hat er´s ja doch bekommen und is einfach verdammt zufrieden mit dem Teil.
> Also, toitoitoi,
> 
> Lars



Das klingt durchaus Plausibel. Gerade was das Thema Carbon angeht, da bedarf es schon gewisser Kenntniss im Umgang mit dem Material um ein qualitativ hochwertiges Rad zu produzieren.
Wie ja schon geschrieben wurde, wurde den Bikes nochmal eine "Verbesserungskur im Bereich der Steifigkeit und Festigkeit der Dämpferabstützung und des Hinterbaus" unterzogen. Dafür warte ich natürlich auch gerne ein "wenig" länger ... aber jetzt wird es Zeit. Die Bikeparksaison geht los und die heissesten Trails warten schon 

Alex


----------



## Splasher (18. Mai 2006)

wahnsinn, man solls kaum glauben, aber scheinbar gibts doch noch bcr 601 jünger, wenn auch dieses bike schon in der gallerie war wenn ich mich recht entsinne. hat aber auch was ein 601er zu fahren, denn es ist einfach extrem selten. fahre seit mehreren jahren mitm bike und ich muss sagen, dass ich bis jetzt nur am garda mal ein bcr 601 gesehen hab, danach nur noch mein eigenes . naja, härtere feder + neue griffe kommen morgen, denk mal ich werd dannn in diesem zuge auch mal ein paar neue pics machen, damit man sieht was man verpasst  . 

@bonzai1982: wie lange wartest du denn jetzt eigentlich schon insgesamt auf dein fritzz? hoffe es kommt an die qualitäten eines 601er ran, denn das kann man jedem nur wünschen


----------



## Hippi79 (19. Mai 2006)

obstler242 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz!
> 
> Habe vor kurzem ein nagelneues Cube Reaction SC erstanden.
> Wollt mal fragen ob noch jemand dieses Pony reitet und mal ein Feedback geben kann ob er mit dem Teil zufrieden ist!?
> ...



Habe genau das gleiche Bike, wie Du hier siehst!
Ich habe es nun ja auch erst ein wenig über 2 Wochen, aber ich bin SUPER zufrieden. Biken macht wieder richtig Freude und so soll es ja auch sein...

Viel Spaß mit Deinem...
Hippi


----------



## fox_20 (19. Mai 2006)

hab jetzt aber ne dirt jumper 3 drin


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Mai 2006)

Splasher schrieb:
			
		

> wahnsinn, man solls kaum glauben, aber scheinbar gibts doch noch bcr 601 jünger, wenn auch dieses bike schon in der gallerie war wenn ich mich recht entsinne. hat aber auch was ein 601er zu fahren, denn es ist einfach extrem selten. fahre seit mehreren jahren mitm bike und ich muss sagen, dass ich bis jetzt nur am garda mal ein bcr 601 gesehen hab, danach nur noch mein eigenes . naja, härtere feder + neue griffe kommen morgen, denk mal ich werd dannn in diesem zuge auch mal ein paar neue pics machen, damit man sieht was man verpasst  .
> 
> @bonzai1982: wie lange wartest du denn jetzt eigentlich schon insgesamt auf dein fritzz? hoffe es kommt an die qualitäten eines 601er ran, denn das kann man jedem nur wünschen



Hey Splasher,
auf deine neuen Bilder bin ich mal gespannt. Vor allem um mal wieder ein schön aufgebautes BCR zu sehen. Mir wurde der Anblick in Realität leider bis dato vergönnt....

Bei der Wartezeit (Dezember bestellt, mit Lieferzusage im Februar) muss mich das Bike definitiv vom Hocker reissen.
Optisch finde ich das BCR richtig klasse, aber das Fritzz macht mich doch schon mehr an 
Aus der Sicht gesehen bin ich froh das ich dann doch keines mehr bestellen konnte.
Aber was das Federverhalten und die Sensibilität, bzw. Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus angeht, da wird sich das Bike auf jeden Fall erstmal noch auf einigen Trails beweisen müssen ... 

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Mai 2006)

fox_20 schrieb:
			
		

> http://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=63245&dateline=1146076326&type=profile
> hab jetzt aber ne dirt jumper 3 drin



... das musst du mir erklären wie du es geschafft hast in die Spiegel-Seite eine DJ I zu montieren ...  (check mal deine Verknüpfung)

Alex


----------



## obstler242 (20. Mai 2006)

Hippi79 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe genau das gleiche Bike, wie Du hier siehst!
> Ich habe es nun ja auch erst ein wenig über 2 Wochen, aber ich bin SUPER zufrieden. Biken macht wieder richtig Freude und so soll es ja auch sein...
> 
> Viel Spaß mit Deinem...
> Hippi



Stimmt....den Eintrag hatte ich dann nach meinem Posting auch gelesen.
Na dann bin ích ja nicht der einzige mit diesem (göttlichem!!!) Gefährt!
Dir auch viel Spass beim Biken!
Sollte ja mit dem Teil nicht schwer fallen!!
So long....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cab (21. Mai 2006)

aktueller :


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Mai 2006)

@ splasher:


----------



## M!tch (22. Mai 2006)

sehr schön, @begleitfahrzeug, so hab ich die bremsen bei meinem xc pro '03 auch geplant, jetzt erstmal stahlflex bestellt, später soll dann große scheibe vorne mit adapter.
hat nun eigentlich schon jemand sein stereo oder fritzz bekommen?
sorry, falls es schon irgendwo steht, aber ich habe in der letzten zeit nur unaufmerksam mitgelesen, aber ein bild wäre mir sicher aufgefallen.


----------



## heitzer (22. Mai 2006)

Mein neues 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT0670.JPG






http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT0673.JPG


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Mai 2006)

@ M!tch: XT mit 203 bremst mindestens so gut wie sie aussieht. Ist auch nötig, denn wenn das bcr erstmal im Gefälle ist...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Mai 2006)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:
			
		

> @ splasher:


Saubere Arbeit. Ich würde auch gerne ein BCR mein Eigen nennen können.

*gelöscht, wegen kurzzeitiger Umnachtung des Sehnervs*

Alex


----------



## M!tch (22. Mai 2006)

gustl? sorry, aber das is ne 4-kolben-xt.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (22. Mai 2006)

@ bonzai:
Hier ein weiteres Beispiel Japanisch - Deutschen Crossovers:



Is ne shimano XT, meinetwegen auch ne verölte grimeca aber never ne magura
Vorteil:  Funzt seit 5 Jahren ohne Aussetzer.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Mai 2006)

hehe ... ooops na da hat mich doch mal glatt meine Sehkraft verlassen...desshalb auch 203er Scheibe ... hab mich schon gewundert.
Ok, my fault ... ich verkriech mich ja schon in die nächstbeste Ecke .... 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splasher (23. Mai 2006)

@begleitfahrzeug: du hast recht, das ist ein bcr, man solls kaum glauben. die sache ist nur die, dass es noch immer das selbe ist, was schon in der gallerie zu finden war  scheinbar gibts nur das und meins...hm...komisch...mach aber die woche noch mal neue bilder


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (24. Mai 2006)

drum isses nochmal drin, pike statt minute, größere Scheibe, neuer LRS und  eben besseres Bild.
Warum es hier so wenig gibt, weiß ich auch nicht, zu grau oder der Bedarf an 150 mm Federweg zu gering, zu wenig Werbung....in Freiburg gibts noch ein 2005er.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (24. Mai 2006)

Hey ich hätt mir auch ein bcr gekauft wenns net so teuer wär 
Find das is n echt goiles Ding, bin aber soweit mit meinem auch recht zufrieden.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Mai 2006)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:
			
		

> drum isses nochmal drin, pike statt minute, größere Scheibe, neuer LRS und  eben besseres Bild.
> Warum es hier so wenig gibt, weiß ich auch nicht, zu grau oder *der Bedarf an 150 mm Federweg zu gering*, zu wenig Werbung....in Freiburg gibts noch ein 2005er.


ha, dann sprichst du in diesem Fall definitiv nicht für mich 
Ich hätte mir ja eines geholt, nur als ich eines bestellen wollte, gab es diese Edelschleuder nicht mehr...nunja jetzt darf ich warten 

Alex


----------



## mr proper (28. Mai 2006)

Hab heut auch wieder Spaß gehabt


----------



## munchin Monster (28. Mai 2006)

Mein Acid im Juli 2005: Garmisch-Partenkirchen Bike Festival

Ende kommender Woche wird mein neuer Cube Rahmen eintreffen und ich werde euch ein völlig verändertes Acid präsentieren können, das dann kein ACID mehr ist   haha ^^






mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (28. Mai 2006)

verdammte tat, mir is grad ein cube reaction classic rahmenset in creme/rosa mit black super 80mm bei ebay durch die lappen gegangen.
wäre das hammergeburtstagsgeschenk für meine freundin geworden.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Mai 2006)

Schande über dein Haupt ... jetzt musst du wohl doch körperliche Dienste als Geschenk anbieten .... 

Alex


----------



## Lord_Goblin (1. Juni 2006)

hey ich hab mal ne frage an euch:

und zwar hohl ich mir ne neue gabel.. und jetzt stellt sich die frage

eine marzocchi z1 sl (130-150mm)
oder marzocchi 66vf2 (abgesenkt auf eventuell 140mm)

kostet beides gleich viel, die 66 ist ein bisschen schwehrer als die z1... 

mfg

felixXx


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Felix,

für welches Bike denn? Dein Ghost ... oder dein Circus?
Die 66 VF2 hat nunmal Stahlfedern, was das etwas höhere Gewicht rechtfertigt. Ebenso die 170mm Federweg sind schon ein ordentlicher Brecher.

Was hast du denn vor mit der Gabel zu fahren?

Ich möchte jetzt mal annehmen das eine 66 im Circus etwas heftig kommt. Auch wenn die 2006er nicht mehr so hoch bauen (ich glaube 2cm tiefer) als die 2005er, würde das deiner Gesamtgeometrie doch etwas schaden. Daher wäre meine Empfehlung die Z1, jedoch hat die SL "nur" Luftfederung (da aber auch das neue Doppio Air System) was aber nichts schlechtes bedeuten muss.
Wie wäre es denn mit der Z1 Light ETA(150mm Federweg)? Die ist per ETA absenkbar und hat auf der einen Seite Luftunterstützung und auf der andern Stahlfeder....

Alex


----------



## Lord_Goblin (1. Juni 2006)

dass die 66 mit 170mm zu krass an einem circus ist, dass wurde uns ja schon erfolgreich zur schau gestellt... durmm will ich ja die 66 auf 140 oder 150 mm absenken!


----------



## Splasher (1. Juni 2006)

wenn ich mein senf dazu abgeben darf :

ich fahr ne z150 fr sl, also quasi den vorgänger der dopio-air z1er von heute. der riesen vorteil der gabel gegenüber ner 66 ist das gewicht (das sollten rund 700-900g sein!!!) zudem ist die z1 sehr steif. was spricht nun noch für die 66? 1. sie ist schwerer, 2. sie müsste abgesenkt werden, 3. eine abgesenkte gabel ist von der abstimmung her sicherlich nicht auf z1 niveau.

ich kann dir in deiner situation also nur zu der z1 raten! 66 würde ich eher empfehlen, wenn du wirklich üble sachen vor hast wir große drops, denn da kommt erst der vorteil der dickeren standrohre zum tragen.

zum thema stahlfeder vs. luft kann ich nur sagen, dass ich beides gefahren bin und festgestellt habe, dass heute kein system dem anderen hinterher hängt!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Dann nimm aber doch gleich die Z1 ... Stahlfeder, 150mm, geile Optik, Gewicht hält sich auch in Grenzen .... oder willst du dir dann die Option vorbehalten die 66 wieder hochzutraveln?

Alex


----------



## Lord_Goblin (1. Juni 2006)

ja des auf jeden fall, denn wenn ich mir einen neuen fr frame kaufe, brauch ich keine neue gabel mehr...

übrigens, die gewichtersparniss bei einer z1 beschränkt sich auf ein halbes kilo...


aber ich weiß eben nicht, ob so ne 66 (trotz 150mm) nicht einfach zu overkill in einem harttail ist... 

mfg

felixXx


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Juni 2006)

Also meine Meinung dazu kennst du ja.
ich würde dir, wenn du denn wirlich auch nicht mehr als 150mm Federweg benötigen würdest, zu der Z1 raten ....
Und ein halbes Kilo an der Gabel merkst du, mit Sicherheit 

Alex


----------



## Splasher (3. Juni 2006)

na also in nem hardtail is ne 66 schon ne ziemlich große hausnummer...denk halt, dass es wirklich ein bisschen too much is. man sollte sich auch immer im hinterkopf behalten, dass ne z1 meiner meinung nach in ihrer funktion unübetroffen bleibt! ja, so seh ichs, klar gibts da andere meinungen, aber wer mal ne z1 hatte wirds mir wohl bestätigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MealsOnWheels (3. Juni 2006)

So, nachdem ich die ganze Zeit mitgelesen habe, möchte ich auch mal was zum eigentlichen Topic beitragen!

Anbei mein Neues (noch ungefahren)! Klickies montiere ich gleich morgen!


----------



## cubetinto (5. Juni 2006)

Hier nun mein Pony... mittlerweile Zahm und eingeritten.
Cube LTD Team 2006
Abweichend : Sattel Specialized Avatar, LX-Kurbelgarnitur, BarEnds, kürzerer und steilerer Vorbau von RFR, Steckbleche.....

Gruss
Cubetinto


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juni 2006)

Hier mal 2 neue Bilder von meinen beiden hübschen .... im Bikepark 















Alex


----------



## CaveCanem (7. Juni 2006)

jo
mein reaction aufbau, n paar teile (gabel, schalthebel, kleinteile) werden noch getauscht, aber ansonsten fertsch


----------



## CaveCanem (13. Juni 2006)

so hier noch mal n paar ordentliche bilder:

edit: gab probs mit dem server, deshalb: siehe weiter unten


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Juni 2006)

Hmm, wenn ich jetzt auch die Bilder von deinem Bike und nicht die miyoo.de Bildchen sehen könnte ... 

Alex


----------



## CaveCanem (13. Juni 2006)

naja auf irgendeinen server muss i die ja laden oder?


----------



## Subraid (13. Juni 2006)

CaveCanem schrieb:
			
		

> naja auf irgendeinen server muss i die ja laden oder?



Aber was nützt es wenn man die Bilder nicht sieht sondern nur Werbung


----------



## CaveCanem (13. Juni 2006)

oh mein fehler, bei mir gings, extra mit mehreren browsern getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaveCanem (13. Juni 2006)

so nun aber:
oder guckst du hier (miyoo album)
(habs noch mal an nem anderen rechner getestet da gings auch, ...komisch)


----------



## Subraid (13. Juni 2006)

CaveCanem schrieb:
			
		

> so nun aber:



Jau, jetzt klappts.

Hint: im "Eure Cockpit's!!" Beitrag ist auch nur die Werbung zu sehen.


----------



## mr proper (13. Juni 2006)

In eure Cockpits hats auch nich geklappt. Meist merkst du's selber wen du den Pc einma neustartest hat ich auch schon, da sind die noch irgendwo gespeichert oder so, und du kannst sie noch sehen, alle andern aber nich. Bei dir fällt wenigstens auf weil da solch schönes Logo kommt, bei mir kahm garnix und so is niemand aufgefalen das ich Bilder mit reingeknallt hab wien blöder da die Mühle aber daueran is hab ichs auch nich gescheckt weil ichs noch 3-4tage gesehen hab.
Demnächst gibts bei mir auch ma wieder Bilder leider bin ich weiter beim Ams geblieben und hab mir verkniffen bei nem Bcr zuzuschlagen, aber irgendwan schlag ich bei sohnem Schatz zu, entweder das, oder Liteville, wobei ein Litevill nur ein Tuning zum ams wäre bei nem Bcr hätt ich dan 2 kommplet verschiedne Bikes mein altes Ams zum Heitzen und das BCR zum spielen.
 Wen ich nur könnte wie ich wollte

Edit:alles klar sieht gut aus, find immer gut wen man sieht das Fahräder auch bewegt werden


----------



## thto (14. Juni 2006)

hi
sind schon fritzz ausgeliefert ? 
TT


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Juni 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> sind schon fritzz ausgeliefert ?
> TT



Schlechter Scherz oder ????????????? 

Aber zu der Frage, NEIN SIND SIE NICHT !!!!!!!!!!

Alex


----------



## thto (15. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlechter Scherz oder ?????????????
> 
> Aber zu der Frage, NEIN SIND SIE NICHT !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alex


entschuldigung , wußte es nicht ! danke TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demoniac (15. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal 2 neue Bilder von meinen beiden hübschen .... im Bikepark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich super geil die Beiden.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Juni 2006)

@thto: Nein, ich entschuldige mich, bzw. es war ja sowieso ironisch gemeint 
Leider sind die Bikes noch nicht da. Schau mal in den "Ausstattungsdetails Stereo" - Thread, da steht die ganze Leidensgeschichte ......

@Demoniac: Muchas Gracias, die Bilder gibt es natürlich auch in meiner Galerie zum Bewerten 

Alex


----------



## M!tch (16. Juni 2006)

die bilder sind echt cool, aber ich wollte mal nebenbei bemerken, dass es nervig ist, wenn immer bilder zitiert werden. macht die bilder raus bei zitaten, sonst scrollt man ewig, weil man in 3 beiträgen die gleichen bilder hat.


----------



## cpetit (16. Juni 2006)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike.


----------



## CaveCanem (16. Juni 2006)

cpetit schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike



ich seh keins


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Juni 2006)

cpetit schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike.



Nice, sehr schönes Bike, aber ein klein wenig grösser hätte das Bild schon ausfallen können 

Alex


----------



## cpetit (16. Juni 2006)

Habe das Bild ins Fotoalbum gestellt. Dort sieht man es jetzt besser.

Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut.

Nur schade das es so schwer ist. 
Laut Waage 11.7 Kilo:
Trotz anderen Parts.

Laufrad :Naben xtr, Felgen Mavic 717
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Syntace Carbon
Sattelstütze: WCS
Kurbel: xt
Trigger: x.9
Schaltwerk: x.9


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juni 2006)

Hier mein Cube - konstruktive Kritik erwünscht


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Juni 2006)

cpetit schrieb:
			
		

> Nur schade das es so schwer ist.
> Laut Waage 11.7 Kilo:
> Trotz anderen Parts.
> 
> ...



Was ist das für ne Gabel? Marzocchi? Sieht schwer aus. Das wird's wohl sein. Mein Rad wiegt so um die 11,0 kg (siehe Posting oben). Aber ich denke vom Gewicht weiter runter kriegst es im Endeffekt nur wenn du am Rahmen tunst (werde ich nächstes Jahr auch machen) und ich hoffe dass ich dann meine Lieblingsmarke nicht veruntreuen werde  

Ansonsten echt ein geiles Bike   Mein Bruder fährt auch ein LTD

mfg


----------



## MountainDew (17. Juni 2006)

Hier mein neues Hardtail Cube LTD CC '06...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry the Lion (17. Juni 2006)

... schön, schön, allein die silbernen Flaschenhalter und die Pedale wollen noch nicht so recht passen und deinem Fotoalbum tu doch den Gefallen und fotografiere es ohne den ganzen Tand wie Satteltäschchen, LuPu und vor allem diese Schutzplasten ) CC braucht doch keinen Spritzschutz!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Juni 2006)

Doch, ja, sehr schön aufgebautes Bike.
Aber was das Kontra angeht, stimme ich Henry the Lion zu.
Weg mit den Plastikteilen, es ist Sommer und wenn es mal dreckig wird ... 
Hit the Dirt !!!

Noch ein paar anständige Plattformpedale (DMR V8 in Schwarz evtl.) und schwarze Flaschenhalter (wobei, die könnten eigentlich auch weg und dafür ein anständiger Rucksack mit Trinkblase und Fächern für zusätzliche Flaschen ....).

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MountainDew (17. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, ja, sehr schön aufgebautes Bike.
> Aber was das Kontra angeht, stimme ich Henry the Lion zu.
> Weg mit den Plastikteilen, es ist Sommer und wenn es mal dreckig wird ...
> Hit the Dirt !!!
> ...



Jaja, Ihr habt ja recht ;-)

Auf den Fotos ist das Bike in der Konfiguration mit allen "freebies", die der Händler für Lau dazu gegeben hat und die "Schutzplasten" sind in der nassen Saison ja funktional keine schlechte Sache 

Einen ordentlichen Preis für gescheite Pedale konnte ich nicht mehr raushandeln, die werden aber in den nächsten Tagen folgen...

Cheerio
T


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Juni 2006)

War ja auch nur als kleiner Denkanstoss gedacht, aber wenn deine Aufbauvorstellungen sowieso in dieselbe Richtung gehen 

Und einem geschenkten Gaul ....

Die V8 kosten auch nicht die Welt (glaub ca 39,90) aber bieten sehr guten Halt, auch wenn es ruppiger zugeht (so wie es ja soll  )

Aber trotzdem, ein geiles HT 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Henry the Lion (17. Juni 2006)

... genau. Ich meinte das auch nicht kritisch. Dein Rad ist klassisch schön! Also nur noch irgendwann Klickies und du kannst richtig stolz sein. Rock on 

Henry


----------



## n70tester (20. Juni 2006)

Da hier ja nicht immer so viele Bilder reingestellt werden, tue ich dass dann mal.

ein Acid 2006 um 22:08 Uhr


----------



## mütze6L (20. Juni 2006)

Hier mal mein weißes LTD Pro.


----------



## Cubeist (20. Juni 2006)

Schaut gut aus, kreativer Platz für die Pumpe.   

Dagegen hätte ich ein rotes AMS LTD von 2004, mit 12,4 kg Lebendgewicht.    

Hat das Ding sonst schon mal jemand in Rot gesehen? (und ich meine nicht das AMS FR)


----------



## mr proper (20. Juni 2006)

Haste selber gemacht? Machen lassen? is das ne Ral farbe? wen ja welche? Sieh schön erfrischend aus nur die Schrift sticht mir ein Bissel zu sehr raus aber sonst echt Top gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juni 2006)

Sehr feine Bikes die ihr hier gepostet habt 

Zu dem AMS LTD, mich würde auch mal interessieren ob du das Bike selber lackiert hast/lackieren lassen ....
Sieht aber wirklich sehr fresh aus. Den weissen Schriftzug finde ich jetzt eigentlich sehr schön, vielleicht noch ein wenig mehr von dem Rot absetzen? Evtl. mit einem Schwarzen Rand??

Gruss

Alex


----------



## munchin Monster (20. Juni 2006)

mütze6L schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein weißes LTD Pro.



Super Bike   Gefällt mir total!


----------



## Cubeist (20. Juni 2006)

@Bonzai & mr proper: Das ist die originale Pulverbeschichtung. Ich vermute, dass das eine Sonderfarbe für ne Messe war.  

Auf jeden Fall liebe ich dieses Bike über Alles  und werde wohl eher noch mehr Geld ins Tuning stecken bevor ein neuer Rahmen anfällt.  

ps.: Hier kommt die Farbe noch nen Tacken besser zur Geltung (und auch die "schwarz umrahmten"    Schriftzüge) .


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juni 2006)

Aha ... sauber 
Dann lag ich mit meinem "farblichen Verbesserungsvorschlag" doch garnicht so verkehrt .... sehr hübsch dein Bike

Alex


----------



## Basilikum86 (20. Juni 2006)

hab auch n rotes AMS LTD von 04... bild gibts in den nächsten tagen


----------



## millenium man (23. Juni 2006)

Hier mal mein WM-Cube AMS Pro ....Marke Eigenbau (also die Fahne ^^):











Des Metallteil schön zurechtgeschnitten .... 






Hab einfach son Wimperl wie bei KInderfahrrädern gekauft, Fahne ab , Metall zugeschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FroZen Cube (23. Juni 2006)

Sowas lob ich mir !!!  

Ich glaub das müsste man echt zur Pflicht machen. Für den Eigenbau bekommste' von mir nochmal 10 Punkte. Weiter so


----------



## Subraid (23. Juni 2006)

millenium man schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein WM-Cube AMS Pro ....Marke Eigenbau (also die Fahne ^^):
> 
> Hab einfach son Wimperl wie bei KInderfahrrädern gekauft, Fahne ab , Metall zugeschnitten



Nette Idee!
Aber etwas kleinere bilder hätten's auch getan, oder?

Sattel nur wegen dem Umbau so tief?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juni 2006)

TOP
So muss das sein !!!

Alex


----------



## millenium man (23. Juni 2006)

Subraid schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Idee!
> Aber etwas kleinere bilder hätten's auch getan, oder?
> 
> Sattel nur wegen dem Umbau so tief?



Hmm..ja wollte die BIlda eig kleina machen ..sry wenns laden dadurch so lange gedauert hat ... 

Und Sattel is imma so ..bin noch jung ^^


----------



## Cubeist (24. Juni 2006)

Ne gute Note bekommst du von mir für den Einfallsreichtum die Fahne zu befestigen.

Aber das schöne cc AMS mit FR-Abstimmung (Sattel, Pedale), Speichenreflektoren, Schloss und (am Schlimmsten von Allem) auch noch mit Dual-Control  so zu verunstalten. :kotz:  (t'schuldigung, aber sowas gehört sich einfach nicht, das ist *pervers* und *ekelhaft*)  

Du warst ja wenigstens schlau genug nirgends zu schreiben wo du wohnst, das Bike (  ) würde nicht mehr lange unter deinen (  ) Misshandlungen zu leiden haben.


----------



## Cubeist (24. Juni 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
Zu viel Furchtbares, dass mein armes Gehirn alles direkt aufnehmen konnte.

Barends an nem gektöpften Lenker!  "Don't do this!!! Never do this!!!!"    

Es gibt gar keinen Smiley, der meine Gefühle in diesem Moment ausdrückt, irdendwas zwischen  :kotz:   und  

@Basilikum: Los, ich brauch ein paar Bilder, bitte schnell. Und wehe dein rotes Cube sieht ähnlich aus, ich komm in die Schweiz und tret dir in den Hintern!!!


----------



## norman68 (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo 

@Cubeist

kann das sein das du zuviel "Bike" liest weil du so über die Barends und DC herziehst? Ist es nicht egal was einer am Bike fährt und sich damit Wohlfühlt. Meiner einer fährt selber Barends an meinen Bikes und könnte es mir echt nicht ohne Vorstellen. Auch das du so gegen DC bist mag ja für dich zutreffen es nie mit dem Hebel zu fahren ich hingegen hab im Winter sogar mein anderes Bike damit ausgerüstet. Nach dem ich an dem Bike schon 25 tkm RF gefahren bin aber DC einfach klasse finde. Selber würde ich nie Scram an mein Bike lassen da mir das nicht zusagt aber das ist ja wohl meinen Sache.

@millenium man

Sieht doch Nett aus nur hast du wohl das Bike eine Nummer zu groß gekauft oder? Was ist das für einen Rahmengröße 18" oder 20"?

Ciao Norman


----------



## Subraid (24. Juni 2006)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht doch Nett aus nur hast du wohl das Bike eine Nummer zu groß gekauft oder? Was ist das für einen Rahmengröße 18" oder 20"?



Das frage ich mich auch jedes mal wenn ich die Bilder sehe.
Der Sattel soooo tief und so weit nach vorne gerückt...

Möchte garnicht daran denken wie knapp das beim Absteigen von Schitt zu Oberrohr ist...


----------



## Cubeist (24. Juni 2006)

Ich möchte mich gerne bei allen DC-Fans entschuldigen.  
OK, DC ist mit Sicherheit kein schlechtes System, aber nur für CC. Und auch da komm ich damit einfach nicht klar. 

@norman: Wollte ja auch nur sanfte, konstruktive Kritik üben.   
Aber du musst zugeben, Wohlfühlen und Straßentauglichkeit, schön und gut, aber das geht doch mal garnicht. 
Wenn millenium man (geschätzte) 1800 Euronen für ein Bike ausgeben kann, hätte ich 500 davon für ein schönes Stadtrad abgezwackt, das Cube als Sportgerät gelassen und nicht zu diesem bizarren Zwitterwesen umgebaut.

@millenium man: Es ist aber noch nicht zu spät für dich. Das erste Jahr zierte mein Cube sogar ein Ständer (s. Benutzeralbum). Aber ich hab dazugelernt und das Ergebnis seht ihr oben.


----------



## Cubeist (24. Juni 2006)

Tut mir echt leicht, dass ich heute anscheinend etwas meckerich und langsam bin.

@norman: Du hast aber nicht wirklich dein schönes Marin auf DC umgebaut oder?! 

Das würde einfach vom Alter und Stil her garnicht zusammenpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Juni 2006)

So, da jetzt ja alle Ungereimtheiten geklärt sind und um mal wieder Ontopic zu werden, hier ein kleines Update meines gelieben Cube XC Pro.
(Sattelstütze rein, ich weiss...ist aber gerade die Tourenstütze drin):






Update:
- Truvativ Hussefelt DH- Riserbar 31,8 ; 35mm ; 680mm
- Ritchey SC WideMouth Vorbau 90mm ; 31,8mm
- Fox Float RP3 (DAnke an meinen Kollegen)
- Odi Oury Lock On Grips
- Ritchey Pro Seatpost
- Selle Italia Flite TT
- ... und noch etwas, das aber noch in der Post ist 

Alex


----------



## Cubeist (24. Juni 2006)

Aha, an so ein Bike gehört ein Riserbar (und ohne Barends). 
Hat sich nochmal verbessert.  
Dank dir!


----------



## millenium man (24. Juni 2006)

Cubeist schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das schöne cc AMS mit FR-Abstimmung (Sattel, Pedale), Speichenreflektoren, Schloss und (am Schlimmsten von Allem) auch noch mit Dual-Control  so zu verunstalten. :kotz:  (t'schuldigung, aber sowas gehört sich einfach nicht, das ist *pervers* und *ekelhaft*)



  Was willst du bitte von mir?  

DEs is doch nur mein in-die-Schule-fahr-Bike da muss n Schloss und REflektoren hin  

Ach und DC find ich persönlich suba! Komme wunderbar damit zu recht!

Und kann mir jemand sagen was FR-Abstimmung ist (Freeride?!)? HAb des Bike immer nur mit dem Sattel gesehen (obwohl der verdammt unbequem ist! Hätte gern n anderern..)

Und wieso darf ich keine Barends an den Lenker tun? IS voll gut beim Bergauffahren!

Und click-Pedalen (ich glaub jetzt mal des meintest du) gehen nich weil ich ja imma mit normalen Schuhen fahre...

Ach und dass es zu groß is - da habt ihr allerdings recht! 
Wird echt sauuuu kanpp beim absteigen .....  
Aber der Händler meinte des passt schon und wenn ich noch wachse ...ich will mri ja nich in 2 Jahren n neues kaufen müssen...

Sry wenn ich des nich check aber ich bin kein son Bike-Fanatiker^^

Ach und noch ne Frage: Is die GAbel eig gut? Weil wie ichs gekauft hab wusste nich dass es des auch mit der Reba gibt .... 

VlG!!


----------



## Subraid (24. Juni 2006)

millenium man schrieb:
			
		

> DEs is doch nur mein in-die-Schule-fahr-Bike da muss n Schloss und REflektoren hin



Ohhh... ist nur die Frage wie lange noch...
Hoffentlich nutzt Du nicht nur das Schloss, welches auf dem Bild zu sehen ist?



			
				millenium man schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso darf ich keine Barends an den Lenker tun? IS voll gut beim Bergauffahren!



Cubeist meint damit, dass Barends (rein optisch) an einer Riserbar ein Nono sind.




			
				millenium man schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der Händler meinte des passt schon und wenn ich noch wachse ...ich will mri ja nich in 2 Jahren n neues kaufen müssen...



Klar, dass das der Händler meint. Einen kleineren Rahmen hatte er nicht zufällig noch im Laden stehen?!
Was für eine Größe hat der Rahmen, wie alt bist Du und welche Schrittlänge hast Du?



			
				millenium man schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und noch ne Frage: Is die GAbel eig gut? Weil wie ichs gekauft hab wusste nich dass es des auch mit der Reba gibt ....



Mhhh... naja, von Manitou hört man halt sehr viel in Sachen Qualitätsprobleme. Aber wenn Du zufrieden mit der Gabel bist, ist sie gut...


----------



## millenium man (24. Juni 2006)

Danke für deien (verständliche) Antwort subraid!  

Also ja ich nütze nur des Schloss, wieso? Des taugt doch oder? 
Ich kann ja nich imma Haufen von Schlössern mitnehmen oder was meinst du genau wie ich des amchen sollte?

Ne er hatte keien anderen Rahmen aber den Händler kennen wir udn er hat ja auch Recht, ich wachse ja noch.

Und des mit der GAbel ist ja des Problem:

-SPV funkt nicht
-Ich kann sie nich absenken- is des wichtig/nützlich?
- Beim Rest hab ich leider kein Vergleich weil ich andere GAbeln ja noch nich getestet habe...

KAnn man sagen dass die Black eher RAce is oder irgendwie so? Oder sind die gleich , die Reba und die Black?

VlG


----------



## Cubeist (24. Juni 2006)

T'schuldige, dass ich mich "etwas" vergessen hab. War nicht böse gemeint. 
Hab mich nur aufgeregt, dass so viel (zum Biken unnötiger) Schnickschnack an so einem Top-Bike rumhängt. 

Was Subraid (danke übrigens) wegen dem Schloss meint ist, dass du bei einem solchen Bike die Laufräder an den Rahmen ketten und die Sattelstütze mitnehmen solltest wenn du es irgendwo stehen lässt.

Also ich bin mit meiner Black Super (ohne SPV dafür 90-120 Versenkbar) sehr zufrieden. Die Gabel ist steif und spricht geschmeidig an. Der Manitou-Dämon hat mich (zumindest bei der Gabel) bis jetzt allerdings in Ruhe gelassen. 
Eventuell ist deine nicht richtig eingestellt (erfordert ein bisschen Erfahrung, vor allem mit SPV). Geh doch nochmal zu deinem Händler, oder such hier im Forum jemanden mit Erfahrung, in deiner Nähe der sich deine Gabel mal ansieht. 

Aber verrat uns doch bitte mal wie groß und wie alt du bist.


----------



## norman68 (24. Juni 2006)

Cubeist schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir echt leicht, dass ich heute anscheinend etwas meckerich und langsam bin.
> 
> @norman: Du hast aber nicht wirklich dein schönes Marin auf DC umgebaut oder?!
> 
> Das würde einfach vom Alter und Stil her garnicht zusammenpassen!



@Cubeist

danke für den Hinweis hab jett mal mein Fotoalbum auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht. Und ja ich hab das Marin mit DC umgebaut)

Ciao Norman


----------



## Subraid (25. Juni 2006)

So, dann auch mal von mir ein kleines Update meines Cube AMS Rohloff.

Geändert wurden:
- Lenker: Syntace Duraflite 7075
- Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
- Stütze: Tune - Starkes Stück

Neu Hinzugekommen:
- Hörnchen: XLC
- Rohloff Kettenführung CC
- GPS-(Halterung)


----------



## Danno (25. Juni 2006)

ich find das rad sehr edel.
hat eine sehr schöne farbkombination und besonders toll finde ich das garmin am lenker!
also ich finds nicht schlecht..und grade die rohloff schaltung ist super,da man kein problem mehr mit verbogenen schaltwerken etc.hat

gruß 
christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## millenium man (26. Juni 2006)

Cubeist schrieb:
			
		

> T'schuldige, dass ich mich "etwas" vergessen hab. War nicht böse gemeint.
> Hab mich nur aufgeregt, dass so viel (zum Biken unnötiger) Schnickschnack an so einem Top-Bike rumhängt.
> 
> Was Subraid (danke übrigens) wegen dem Schloss meint ist, dass du bei einem solchen Bike die Laufräder an den Rahmen ketten und die Sattelstütze mitnehmen solltest wenn du es irgendwo stehen lässt.
> ...




JA kein Problem!

Hmm..Größe: 164 Alter:16 Wieso?!

Und was meintet ihr nun mit FR Sattel?

VlG


----------



## bernd e (26. Juni 2006)

Da müßte doch eigentlich LTD AMS drauf stehen!? Das LTD CC ist doch das Hardtail. Egal, du hast auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl getroffen (vorallem wegen der Speedhub).


----------



## Cubeist (26. Juni 2006)

bernd e schrieb:
			
		

> Da müßte doch eigentlich LTD AMS drauf stehen!?
> Das LTD CC ist doch das Hardtail.


Das ist schon richtig so mit dem CC. Alle Race-Bikes von Cube (auch die Fullys) gibt es mit diesem Aufdruck. Auch zu sehen bei millenium man's AMS PRO (s. vorherige Seite) und auf der Cube-Homepage.



			
				bernd e schrieb:
			
		

> du hast auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl getroffen (vorallem wegen der Speedhub).


Dem stimme ich übrigens absolut und unbedingt zu!


----------



## Subraid (26. Juni 2006)

Hach ja, Danke für das Lob!
Das geht runter wie (Ketten)Öl  

Mit dem "LTD CC" habe ich mich am Anfang auch gefragt, ob da was beim Bekleben der Messemodell falsch gelaufen ist. Aber als ich dann mehrere AMS mit diesem Sticker gesehen habe...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Juni 2006)

So, hier das vorerst letzte Update.
Endlich eine ordenliche Bremse ...






Alex


----------



## Memphis999 (27. Juni 2006)

So, nun will ich auch mal.

Vor fast 3 Wochen kam endlich mein Würfel an. Cube Reaction black mit "Option Louise FR mit Gabel Rock Shox Reba Race U-Turn", also K8+G9, soweit ich weiß.

Tacho kommt noch ran (Sigma BC1606L), allerdings erst, wenn ich meinen neuen Speichenmagneten nach dem Urlaub bekomme. Die anderen sind halt alle zu weit weg 

Führung der Bremsleitung vorne habe ich noch geändert bisher...der weiße Kabelbinder ist auch nem schwarzem gewichen, versteht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FroZen Cube (28. Juni 2006)

@Bonzai1982


> So, hier das vorerst letzte Update.
> Endlich eine ordenliche Bremse ...
> (Bild kennt man ja bereits!  )



Ich will ja nicht pingelig sein, aber das gleiche Bild hast du doch schon vorher gepostet, oder ?  
Natürlich kannst du uns deinen wirklich schönen Würfel noch 100-mal zeigen, aber der Begriff "Update", trifft dann wohl nicht mehr zu.^^


MfG: FroZen Cube


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Juni 2006)

FroZen Cube schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonzai1982
> 
> 
> Ich will ja nicht pingelig sein, aber das gleiche Bild hast du doch schon vorher gepostet, oder ?
> ...



Ich habe es auch erst im Nachhinein bemerkt.
Wenn ich ein Bild in meiner eigenen Galerie austausche/ersetze (in diesem Fall durch ein aktuelles) dann werden automatisch die Bilder in Threads durch das neue ersetzt, die diese Verlinkung besitzen ... Sorry 

Aber Danke für die Blumen (und den Hinweis  )

Gruss

Alex


----------



## slowracer (28. Juni 2006)

Auch keine Premiere hier, aber:



			
				Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich eine ordenliche Bremse ...



















Danke, Alex, für deine Anregung seinerzeit!


----------



## CaveCanem (28. Juni 2006)

die bremsen sind einfach mal ein traum 
und die schönen roten nokons dazu ...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Juni 2006)

Wat mut dat mut 

Die M4 ist auf jeden Fall eine optimale Wahl.
Farblich passt sie perfekt (wie ich finde) zu deinem Bike, dann auch noch die roten Nokon (???) Züge ... 

Ich sehe gerade, du hast die Dämpferaufnahme auf das letzte Loch geschoben...dies bzgl. schreibe ich dir mal ne PM, dann können die anderen weiterhin edle Bikes posten 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (2. Juli 2006)

So, war ja lange angekündigt und jetzt endlich mal dazugekommen:













Meine zwei "Babys" - auf letzterem kann ich noch net wirklich viel Die Maxxis werd ich, sobald sie runter sind, durch neuere Maxxis ohne den orangen Streifen ersetzten - der stört mich irgendwie...



Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Juli 2006)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> So, war ja lange angekündigt und jetzt endlich mal dazugekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na da hast du auf jeden Fall zwei sehr hübsche Bikes am Start.
Was für ein Baujahr ist denn dein Circus? Von der Lackierung ist es das gleiche wie meins, jedoch sind die Gussets nicht ausgfräst, sondern voll ...

Ich habe momentan die Maxxis lopes Nling Bling montiert und der rote Streifen stört mich auch etwas, aber was den Seitenhalt und den Durschlagschutz angeht ... TOP !!!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (2. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Baujahr ist denn dein Circus? Von der Lackierung ist es das gleiche wie meins, jedoch sind die Gussets nicht ausgfräst, sondern voll ...




Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich das nicht so genau Der hing bei meinem Händler als reiner Ausstellungsrahmen recht lange an der Wand - dürfte einer der ersten Circusse sein, weiss jetzt net, wann die angefangen haben mit dem Flying Circus. Sollt aber genauso stabil sein wie die etwas neueren

Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Juli 2006)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich das nicht so genau Der hing bei meinem Händler als reiner Ausstellungsrahmen recht lange an der Wand - dürfte einer der ersten Circusse sein, weiss jetzt net, wann die angefangen haben mit dem Flying Circus. Sollt aber genauso stabil sein wie die etwas neueren
> 
> Lars


Das auf alle Fälle. Stabilität wird man beim Circus, egal welches Jahr, reichlich finden ... meines ist ein 2003er, wobei die Lackierung auch nicht im offiziellen Katalog aufgeführt wird....komisch, aber schön 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Booþa (4. Juli 2006)

HAb zwar kein Foto, aber meins ist auch ein ltd cc 06. Den Unterschied machen die Juicy Five Bremsen (180/160).

Fast 2 Monate Wartezeit aber es ist schön jetzt. Ich frage mich, wie oft wohl die Gabel eingestellt oder andere Reparaturen anfallen werden...

Mal sehen, wie sich ein Reifenwechsel mit den Scheiblettis anfühlt.

Vielen Dank an die Ingenieure und herzliche Grüsse an die Community!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Memphis999 (4. Juli 2006)

Ich freue mich für dich. Mein Cube hat fast 4 Monate auf sich warten lassen. Am 08.06 hab ich es dann endlich bekommen


----------



## shox (6. Juli 2006)

sooo hier mein gaaaaaaaaaaanz neues 
bin ja so stolz drauf


----------



## FroZen Cube (6. Juli 2006)

Sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus, aber ich würd (fall's das bei dir machbar wäre) gerne noch etwas größere Pics mal sehen  

Aber bei dem was man bis jetzt sieht, kann man mit gutem Gewissen sagen:  

...und natürlich viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Cube


----------



## shox (6. Juli 2006)

danke  

also ich entschuldige mich hiermit mal für die grottenschlechte quali,iss halt von handycam  
im moment hat meine "richtige" cam bissel nen knall


----------



## r19andre (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,
hier mal mein Rad bis gestern. Hab es heute gegen einen neuen Rahmen getauscht. Wird aber mit den alten Teilen als "Schlechtwetterrad" von mal zu mal wieder zusammengebaut.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

dann legt mal los. Besonders der Rahmen ist ein UNIKAT  

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juli 2006)

Wie kannst du nur sowas schönes an Rahmen weggeben????
Nein, sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus dein Cube ... warum tauschst du den Rahmen gegen einen neuen? Ist doch eine herrliche Lackierung?

Alex


----------



## r19andre (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,
danke, ich finde die Lackierung überhaupt die geilste die es bis jetzt von Cube war. Es kommt ja nicht ganz weg, aber ich bin momentan auf nem Leichtbautrip  
 Könnt ja mal bei den weißen CC Kunstwerken schaun.
Das Cube wird aber wieder aufgebaut mit den Parts die vorher an dem LTD 4 von 04 drann waren.

Der jetzige Rahmen ist fast 0,5kg leichter

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juli 2006)

Ok, jedem das seine.
Bei mir wäre es mittlerweile Sinnlos an's Gewicht sparen zu denken ... 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was du uns demnächst präsentierst.

Alex


----------



## toshmanu (8. Juli 2006)

hier mein taufrischer Renner1 

Gruß Manu

PS: größeres Bild unter persönlicher Bereich/Homepage ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david0815 (8. Juli 2006)

Sodalla, dann will ich auch mal. 

*Die Schöne:*








*und das Biest:*


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Juli 2006)

david0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Sodalla, dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> *Die Schöne:*
> 
> ...



Das Reaction ist meiner Meinung nach ein verdammt edles und wunderschönes HT. Die Lackierung und die Rahmenform passen zusammen wie kaum ein anderes 

@Toshmanou: Sehr feines Bike. Neues Spielzeug macht immer Spass :duamen:

Alex


----------



## Bareider (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Bin jetzt auch in der Cube Familie! 

Eigentlich war ich schon bei der Bestellung eines Radons, entschloss mich jedoch beim ausfüllen des Bestellformulars am Samstag vormittag doch noch einmal in die Stadt zu Fahren. 
Also, rein zum CUBE-Händler, draufgesetzt, passt genau, 1449.-, Zugabe ein VDO MC 1.0+, einpacken bitte 

Hier ist es 





Nach den ersten 100km bin ich sowas von begeistert( isse wie wennse fliechst)

hier mein alter Wegbegleiter  






und noch nen Geo-Vergleich


----------



## Boramaniac (17. Juli 2006)

Hi, dann werd ich auch mal mein Bike hier posten...

Cube Ltd1 mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung


----------



## bernd e (17. Juli 2006)

Stell ich mal mein Stereo vor:





Ausstattung:
RS Revelation
Fox RP3
Sun DS1
Rohloff Speedhub
XT Nabe vorn
Avid Jucy 7 (180 / 160 mm)
Syntace P6 Sattelstütze
Syntace Vector Lenker
Syntace Vorbau
Selle Italia SRL XC Sattel
HAC 4
XT Hollow II Kurbel mit Innenlager
Truvativ DH Kettenrad 40 Zähne

Das Ding macht Spaß ohne Ende


----------



## derMichi (17. Juli 2006)

Da hat ein Sparschwein leidern müssen, aber sehr geile Ausstattung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Juli 2006)

Jupp, wie schon gesagt, ein sehr schönes Bike.
Und dann noch mit Speedhub ... 

Alex


----------



## bernd e (18. Juli 2006)

Ent- oder weder, also dann gleich richtig und ein Bike ohne Speedhub kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Es sei denn mit ner X0. Und das Mehrgewicht nehm ich gern in kauf, hab ja auch ein wenig Mehrgewicht als die Racer.


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2006)

[/url][/IMG]
seit Freitag!


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. Juli 2006)

hmmmm LECKER!


----------



## bernd e (18. Juli 2006)

Sehr schoen!!!
Wie faehrt es sich, taugt es auch noch zum Touren fahren oder nur fuer runter?

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bilder von Bonzai!


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juli 2006)

Sehr schönes Fritzz. 
Ich spreche bzw. schreibe mal kurz stellvertretend für den Bonzai1982. Er befindet sich gerade beim Händler und lässt wohl ein wenig Dampf ab, da es nach der gestrigen Information von Händlerseite bezüglich eines fehlenden respektive falschen Adapters nun auch noch einer neuen Bremszange für vorne bedarf. Warum auch immer. Aber sehr ärgerlich.

Könnte der Besitzer des Stereos mit der Speedhub evtl. ein größeres Bild machen, auch von der eingebauten Speedhub im Stereo - dies würde mich sehr interessieren. Vielen Dank.

FLO


----------



## bernd e (18. Juli 2006)

Der Besitzer des Stereo mit der Speedhub kann dies tun  
Mal sehen ob ich heut dazu komme. Wiegen wollte ich auch noch


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Juli 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schönes Fritzz.
> Ich spreche bzw. schreibe mal kurz stellvertretend für den Bonzai1982. Er befindet sich gerade beim Händler und lässt wohl ein wenig Dampf ab, da es nach der gestrigen Information von Händlerseite bezüglich eines fehlenden respektive falschen Adapters nun auch noch einer neuen Bremszange für vorne bedarf. Warum auch immer. Aber sehr ärgerlich.
> 
> Könnte der Besitzer des Stereos mit der Speedhub evtl. ein größeres Bild machen, auch von der eingebauten Speedhub im Stereo - dies würde mich sehr interessieren. Vielen Dank.
> ...


Danke Flo, dass du mich hier vertrittst
Jupp, ein wenig Dampf habe ich heute mal abgelassen.
Ist auch wirklich nicht mehr in Worte zu fassen wie es soweit kommen konnte. Nunja...ich habe es gesehen und ich bin immer noch sprachlos, wunderschön !!!

Dein Fritzz, Flugrost, sieht richtig geil aus 
Kannst du schon ein paar Infos bzgl. der 36 und ihr Fahrverhalten abgeben?
Gewichtstechnisch war ich überrascht wie leicht das Bike ist (wobei meines dann wohl noch zu den schwereren Geräten zählen wird), Tourentauglichkeit somit garantiert.
Wie verhält sich denn dein Hinterbau??

Ein grösseres Bild von der Stereo-Speedhub-Edition wäre wirklich nciht verkehrt 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## mr proper (18. Juli 2006)

Man Bonzai die härteste Bikebestellung überhaupt, is die andre Bremsaufname dan wenigstens auch innerhalb 1nes Tages sprich Morgen da.

Und damits nich Off Topic wird noch ein aktuelles Bild meines Schatzies. Hat gerad ne neue Kettenstrebe bekomm weil die alte nach einem Jahr ein Riss hatte (hab ich aber nich gemerkt) und nach nem Sturtz nachgab nichts passiert konnt sogar noch nach Hause rollen, mußte nur ein dünner CC Reifen fon jemand anderes gegen mein Albert getauscht werden, da das Lr nun schräg im Ramen lief abe,r mit CCReifen wo noch die Seitenstollen weggeschnitten wurden passte es gerade so. Innerhalb 1ner Woche hat Cube ne Neue Strebe geschickt und ich hatt den Ramen zurück.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Juli 2006)

Sollte so sein, auch nachdem ich mich nochmal diesbezüglich mit Magura telefonisch in Verbindung gesetzt habe (selbst ist der Mann), kam die Bestätigung, das die passende Bremszange morgen geliefert wird ... nun denn !!!

McGyver hat zugeschlagen oder was? Saubere Arbeit.
Das AMS sieht gut aus. Hast du vorne einen anderen Bremssattel als hinten verbaut?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (18. Juli 2006)

Vorne is ne el Cam. ansonsten is bei dem Bike kaum noch ne Schraube so wie vor 1nem Jahr gekauft aber langsam is meine Traumkombie gefunden. Original is noch
der Rahmen -halt die Kettenstebe,
das Sattestange,
der Umwerfer.
und die LxKurbelarme
 Wen ich Kohle hätt würd n neuer Ramen auch noch anstehen, entweder n LV oder Stereo, aber ohne Moos brauch ich mich garnich erst umschauen. und jetz als Leehrling heißt noch 2Jahre bis dahin gibts eh wieder andere Sachen.


----------



## bernd e (19. Juli 2006)

eine Seite:





andere Seite:





Speedhub:




Ich hab die Zuege der Speedhub in die Clipse am Rahmen gemacht, am Steuerrohr dann einer links einer rechts vorbei. Die Bremsleitung und Trittfrequenzkabel hab ich dann am linken Schaltzug mit Kabelbinder befestigt.

Gewicht meiner Maschine ohne Pedale in 18": *13,7 kg*


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juli 2006)

Sieht einfach nur stark aus! 
*@bernd_e:* Wie groß bist Du - deine Wahl fiel ja auf 18"?


----------



## bernd e (19. Juli 2006)

> Sieht einfach nur stark aus!


Find ich auch und fährt sich super  

Bin nicht groß , nur 172 cm. Bin aber bei meinem AMS (kurzer Vorbau und gerade Sattelstütze) auch schon 18" gefahren und das taugt mir.


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juli 2006)

Okay, bei knapp über 1,70 wär ein größerer Rahmen sicherlich nicht mehr passend!  
Dennoch werd auch ich mit dem 18"er anfangen, vielleicht taugt mir ein insgesamt kleineres Bike besser.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Juli 2006)

Seeehr nice Bernd.
Hast du vorne den Nobby Nic und hinten den Smart Sam drauf?
Gut, wichtig ist ja vorne gute Kontrolle über den Reifen zu haben, der hintere Reifen wird sowieso geschrubbt 
Wie ich ausserdem sehe hast du dir noch eine zusätzliche Spritzschutzkonstruktion hingebastelt?
Mein Händler meinte auch nochmal er habe von Cube gehört, sie hätten da was in Planung .... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## bernd e (19. Juli 2006)

@ Alex: ja, vorne hab ich den Nobby Nic in 2,4 drauf und hinten den Smart Sam in 2,25. Die Kombi find ich echt gelungen. Die Spritzkonstruktion muss ich noch mal ein wenig anpassen und wenn die Bikes so spaet kamen, kommt der Spritzschutz dann in 2008!?


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2006)

bernd e schrieb:
			
		

> Wie faehrt es sich, taugt es auch noch zum Touren fahren oder nur fuer runter?



Tourenfahren... hmmm ... das definiert jeder für sich. Fritzz will kein Bergrennrad sein. Meine Antwort lautet ja!

Das Fritzz ist leicht genug für raufhügelige Aktionen und bietet viel Sicherheit fürs runtergehügel. Einzig und Alleine das 83er Tretlager scheint gewöhnungsbedürftig - es ist aber notwendig alldieweil der Hinterbau (150er Achse) so breit ist. Die Gabel ist schön verwindungssteif. 

...auf der ersten Ausfahrt war irgendwann der obere Bolzen am Dämpfer locker - es hat geklappert. Festdrehen und weiter...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Juli 2006)

Endlich darf ich auch mal wieder 











Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Juli 2006)

bernd e schrieb:
			
		

> kommt der Spritzschutz dann in 2008!?




Ich hoffe nicht, denn jetzt könnte ich ihn bald recht gut gebrauchen 

Alex


----------



## S-Master-Lier (19. Juli 2006)

Nicht schlecht dein neuer CUBE!

Bin echt Begeistert.
Man sieht sich demnächst.


----------



## FroZen Cube (19. Juli 2006)

@Bonzai1982

Da hat sich das Warten ja wohl wirklich gelohnt  Kann echt nur gratulieren und denke das du mit dem Cube inzwischen einen beneidenswerten Stall hast  
Wünsch dir viel, viel Spass mit deinem neuen "Spielzeug"  

- Greetz -


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juli 2006)

Hi *Alex* - Mann, ich beneide dich sehr um dein Fritzz...vor allem mit deiner Bomber-Gabel - die hast bestimmt net geschenkt bekommen, was!!?   
Sieht insgesamt einfach nur geil aus, wünsch Dir allzeit viel Freude am/beim
Biken!


----------



## mr proper (20. Juli 2006)

Man endlich hatt er sein Schatzie, und in einer ausstattung die ich 1-1genau so auch genommen hätte, genau bis aufs kleinste Detail  warum sind solch Komponenten nich Serie. Wirklich beneidenswert   wünsch dir viel spaß mit der Mühle.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank Leute ... ich werde schon ganz rot 

Ja, so langsam wird es etwas eng in der Garage. Vor allem wenn dann noch meine Kollegen mit ihren Bikes vorbeigerollt kommen, so wie gestern Abend ...

Die 66rc2x gab es für die lange Wartezeit umsonst  Spass aber ich dachte mir wenn schon, denn schon ... und ich liebe es. Ist zwar noch ein wenig futzelarbeit die Gabel einzustellen, aber bis jetzt bin ich von der brachialen Optik (gleichzeitig wunderschön) fasziniert und auch die Eigenschaften (steifigkeit, Federverhalten ...) machen mich unglaublich an.

Richtig gestet werden in freier Wildbahn muss es noch, aber ich werde dann auf jeden Fall berichten und auch einige anständige Bilder machen.

@Mr.Proper: Na dann lass mal raus, das Teil 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (20. Juli 2006)

@bonzai1982

fett *staun* schön


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Dankeschön, thto !!!

Mehr, mehr, das tut gut 

Alex


----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (20. Juli 2006)

Kann mich da nur anschließen. Sieht echt super aus.
Bonzai: Warum treibst dich gerade im Forum rum? Solltest du dich bei dem geilen Wetter nicht um dein Fritzz kümmern??


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Hehe, ich habe heute Mittag erstmal die Gabel und den Hinterbau richtig abgestimmt und bin jetzt hier eine kleine Runde durch unsere "Stadt" gerollt und habe mal ein paar Treppen mitgenommen.

Mehr ist aber jetzt bei fast 36 Grad auf dem Asphalt nicht drin.
Gegen Abend werde ich mal ne kleine Rudne fahren bzw. Am Weekend es so richtig krachen lassen.

Bis jetzt bin ich aber sehr von dem Bike überzeugt.
Die Gabel (wie soll es anders sein), einmal richtig eingestellt schluckt die alles was man ihr hinwirft. Einfach ein Bomber !!!
Der Hinterbau ist selbst im agressiven Wiegetritt den Berg hoch noch sehr ruhig. Ein Wippen ist optisch zu sehen (minimalst) aber nicht spürbar.
Das gleiche Ansprechverhalten wie bei der Gabel, kann ich beim Hinterbau diagnostizieren. Das Ansprechverhalten ist super sensibel und es macht einfach nur Spass auf dem Bike durch die Gegend zu fahren.
Reaktionsschnell arbeitet der Swinger 4-Way.
Aber ich brauche noch einen gescheiten Kettenstrebenschutz. Tut mir weh in den Ohren beim Springen etwas metallisches aus dem Hinterbaubereich zu hören ....

Wie schon gesagt, ein ordentlicher Trail-Test steht noch aus, aber ich gebe dann natürlich meine Eindrücke hier auch noch bekannt.

Bis jetzt ..... Einfach nur Freude und Spass !!!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Danno (20. Juli 2006)

Tach alex,
auch glückwunsch von mir,hast dir ja da echt nen richtig geilen Ofen zusammen "gewartet   "
echt super hammer die schüssel! bin auf deine erfahrungsberichte gespannt.

gruß 

christian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Danke Chris,

zusammen"gewartet" trifft es ganz gut. Aber was lange währt ....

Wie gesagt, den werde ich sobald wie möglich abliefern.

Wie sieht es mit Actionbildern deinerseits aus? Deine geile Kiste hast du ja auch endlich bekommen, also gib Futter 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Danno (20. Juli 2006)

SOOOO hier mal mein Flying Circus!
Mit Actionpics ist leider noch nix los, war erst einmal auf den heimischen Trails unterwegs und habe leider kein Druck auf die Vorderbremse bekommen.Naja Ergebnis daraus war: Einmal gefahren und schon ist der Bremsschlauch geplatzt.
Aber wenn ein vernünftiger Fotograph mit an Bord ist gibts Actionpics


----------



## slowracer (20. Juli 2006)

Moin Alex!

  Hab grade die Bilder von deinem sensationellem Fritzz angeguckt. Super! Aber eine Frage hab ich dann doch: warum hast du unterschiedlich farbige Bore-Caps an deiner Louise (vorne schwarz, hinten silber)?

Matthias

Ach ja: Marzocchi


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Juli 2006)

Hi Matthias,

vielen Dank erstmal und das hast du sehr gut erkannt. Adlerauge sei wachsam.
Deswegen hat es sich ja nochmal um 2 Tage hinausgezögert bis ich das Bike in den Händen halten durfte.
Die 2006er 66 braucht anscheinend einen speziellen PM Adapter um der Louise FR die 210er Scheiben zu gönnen.
Aber wirklich stören tut es mich nicht ... gestört haben mich nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten, von daher gibt es jetzt erstmal ein "kleines" Update 







Neu sind:

Race Face Evolve DH Stem
Race Face Diabolus Bar
Odi Oury Lock On Grips

@Dannie: Dein Circus ist einfach geil (bis auf die Pedale aber da kommt ja noch was).
Sauber, wenn meine Garage nicht langsam voll werden würde ............ 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## thto (22. Juli 2006)

hi,
wie schauts mit nem ehrlichen praxisbericht und pics in aktion aus ?
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (22. Juli 2006)

soorryy habs gerade im anderen thema gelesen, danke, tschöööö
TT


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juli 2006)

HI TT,

Pics in Aktion wird es in naher Zukunft auch noch geben.
Da wird man mal wieder einige schöne Strecken aufsuchen müssen 

Alex


----------



## n70tester (24. Juli 2006)




----------



## Subraid (24. Juli 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> [dunkles Foto]



Ist das ein Suchbild "Finde das Cube"?
Aber ein schöner Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## n70tester (25. Juli 2006)

naja war mit einem Nokia N70 gemacht, wo die Linse etwas dreckig war.Da aber alles verschwitzt war, hätte ich den Dreck von der Linse nur verschmiert...


----------



## toncoc (27. Juli 2006)

hier mal das airmatic meiner frau
klickies sind noch nicht so ihre welt





mittlerweile ist die zusammensetzung minimal anders (reifen, hörner..)
werde zu gegebener zeit ein update posten.
das sattelstützenmaß stört mich allerdings.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Juli 2006)

Hi Toncoc,

sieht doch gut aus ... Clickies braucht eh kein Mensch 
Was stört dich an dem Sattelmaß ? Das ist nicht zufällig ein 34,9er und deine Frau will die Stütze loswerden ??? 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## toncoc (27. Juli 2006)

ne, ist kein 34.9er

das außendurchmesser des sitzrohrers ist passend für umwerfer und sattelstützenschelle für 31.6er Sattelstütze, also 34.9.
aber irgendwie ist muss das rohr nach oben hin die wandstärke erhöhen, oder das komplette rohr ist wandverstärkt, denn die stütze ist eine thomson in 30.8 oder 30.9.
meine liebste stütze, die tune starkes stück, kann ich hier nicht verbauen, oder ich muss eine hülse nehmen und dann auf 27.2 ausweichen.


----------



## bernd e (27. Juli 2006)

@ Bonzai: ich vermute, du suchst ne Alu Stuetze da die Carbon fuer den Park weniger geeignet ist!? Ich glaube da haste n Problem. Mir ist keine Standartstuetze in Alu und 34,9 mm bekannt. Entweder du machst dir ne Aluhuelse zur Reduzierung (Dreherei in deiner Naehe) oder fragst mal bei Zonnenschein, die haben auch recht dicke Stuetzen verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Juli 2006)

bernd e schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bonzai: ich vermute, du suchst ne Alu Stuetze da die Carbon fuer den Park weniger geeignet ist!? Ich glaube da haste n Problem. Mir ist keine Standartstuetze in Alu und 34,9 mm bekannt. Entweder du machst dir ne Aluhuelse zur Reduzierung (Dreherei in deiner Naehe) oder fragst mal bei Zonnenschein, die haben auch recht dicke Stuetzen verbaut.


Hi Bernd,

jupp, da liegst du voll und ganz richtig 
Ich will mir einfach nicht die (wirklich) wunderschöne P6 versauen ... Abgesehen davon das sie nicht zu den günstigsten Stützen zählt.
Aber anscheinend bahnt sich da eine Lösung an ... werde auf jeden Fall mal weitersuchen.
Aber soweit wie du war ich auch schon, die hören alle (ausser dei Carbon und ganz teuren) bei 31,9 max. auf.
Aber auf Zonenschein bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Danke für den Tipp, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren...

Edit: Ich sehe gerade du räumst deinen Keller auf? Schade, aber braucht das Stereo platz ???? 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## superduc (27. Juli 2006)

Die einzige Alu-Stütze in 34,9 mm, die mir bekannt ist, ist [/url] diese.

Ob man allerdings eine Scott-Stütze an seinem Cube haben möchte muss jeder selbst entscheiden! 


Grüße, Frank


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Juli 2006)

superduc schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige Alu-Stütze in 34,9 mm, die mir bekannt ist, ist [/url] diese.
> 
> Ob man allerdings eine Scott-Stütze an seinem Cube haben möchte muss jeder selbst entscheiden!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis 
Da sie ja sowieso komplett versenkt sein wird ... glaube ich kann man das zur Not gerade so durchgehen lassen 
Aber sind die von der Funktionalität so "schlecht" ?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## superduc (27. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sind die von der Funktionalität so "schlecht" ?



Ich denke auch nicht schlechter als jede andere XY-Sattelstütze. Und wenn Sie eh ganz versenkt wird, why not?


Grüße, Frank


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Juli 2006)

Jupp ... denke ich auch.
Mal schaun 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Juli 2006)

Also ich habe meinem Fritzz mal ein "kleines" Update gegönnt.

Das dritte Kettenblatt musste einem Race FAce Bashguard weichen und hinzu kam noch eine Truvativ Shiftguide.
Pics gibt es natürlich in meiner Galerie, bzw. weiter oben das aktualisierte Bild.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (31. Juli 2006)

Mein "altes" Flying Circus 2004.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Juli 2006)

Hi Trumpf,

sehr schön dein Circus. Ich würde ihm vielleicht ein paar schwarze Kurbeln verpassen, aber ansonsten sieht das Bike sehr gut aus.
Kriegen wir noch Bilder von deinem Fritzz ??? 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (31. Juli 2006)

Definitiv. 
Hoffe dass ich heute mittag mal Zeit habe ein paar Fotos zu schiessen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Juli 2006)

Super ... freu mich schon drauf deinen Hobel in Aktion und freier Wildbahn zu sehen 

Alex


----------



## Cuberiderz (1. August 2006)

Na dann will ich mich mal auch dazu gesellen.

Habe dieses Cube AMS FR im April bei ebay ergattert.

Geändert habe ich dan gleich mal den Vorbau auf Kürzer,
und nen anderen Lenker mit mehr rise, also DH orientiert.

Letzte Woche kamen dan die breiteren DH Felgen von Velueta in gelb 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch gscheite Reifen in 2,4" und ne Gabel mit mehr Hub,
Am besten wäre die Z150, gegen die orig. verbaute All Mountain II ETA tauschen,
dan bin ich höchst zufreiden.











Das war in Meran/Südtirol noch vor nem Monat,
und es lies sich erstaunlich gut mit den gemessenen 15,5kg bergauf kurbeln.


----------



## bernd e (1. August 2006)

Schönes Bike und nette Gegend!

Nur empfehle ich dir bei Cube mal nachzuhören ob der Rahmen überhaupt für dieses Monster von Gabel ausgelegt ist. Da der Hebel doch einiges länger ist und somit mehr Kräfte auf den Rahmen wirken. Und überfordere dein Bike nicht, es ist eigentlich nicht mehr als ein All Mountain! Ein Frizz oder BCR ist vermutlich für deine Einsätze besser geeignet.


----------



## fatz (1. August 2006)

@bonzai,
wahrscheinlich weiss du das eh schon, aber die p6 ist keine reine carbonstuetze. die haelfte
ist alu. hab's erst beim kuerzen bemerkt......


----------



## Trumpf (1. August 2006)

...und wenigstens mal ein Foto vom Fritzz. In 16 Zoll Rahmengröße !


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. August 2006)

@Cuberiderz:
Wirklich ein sehr schönes AMS das du da fährst.
Aber ich muss Bernd zustimmen, ich befürchte der Rahmen wird für soviel Federweg nicht freigegeben sein, ist nämlich imho kein Enduro Bike.
Aber prüf das vorher besser nochmal direkt bei Cube nach, dann weisst du bescheid und musst dir keine Gedanken bzgl. der Freigabe machen.

@Franz:
Sicher wwusste ich das schon. Daher resultiert ja auch das (für eine Carbonstütze) hohe Gewicht. Aber mich stört es nicht wirklich. Ich finde sie wunderschön und Alu vertraue ich momentan immer noch mehr als reinem Carbon. Ein tiefer Kratzer und ich sitze auf der Sattelstrebe ... meine Meinung. Für Touren reicht sie dicke, ganz klar.
Aber ich bin ja auf der Suche nach einer 34,9er Alu Stütze (egal wie verratzt) um sie zu kürzen und voll zu versenken. Für den Spass im Park unabdingbar .... 

@Trumpf:
Wirklich ein sehr feines Fritzz das du da fährst. Sieht in 16" nochmal verspielter aus als in 18". Wobei das für mich (1,90) zu klein wäre.

Aber sag mal, sehe ich da einen MHW-Bikehouse Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr ????????

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (1. August 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sag mal, sehe ich da einen MHW-Bikehouse Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr ????????



Richtig.. ein gutes Auge hast du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. August 2006)

Sauber.
Denn mein Händler (Heinz vom MHW) hat mir schon gesagt, dass es da noch so einen "Verrückten" mit Geschmack wie mich gibt, der sich das Fritzz bei ihm geordert hat 
Feiner Laden, oder?
Kommst du direkt aus Schwäbisch Hall oder eher aus der Umgebung?
Weil ich mir immer bei der Hinfahrt gedacht habe, da muss es doch nette Trails geben.
Aber was hältst du so von dem Laden? Also ich habe da jetzt mein zweites Bike gekauft und bin kein bisschen enttäuscht. Im Gegenteil ..... 

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (1. August 2006)

Ich wohne weder in Schwäbisch Hall noch Umgebung. Schwarzwald.. zwischen Freiburg und Karlsruhe wohne ich. Ich war noch nie in dem Laden. Ich habs blind, ohne vorher zu sehen, oder geschweige denn zu fahren, geordert. Der Service fand ich klasse, ging fast so schnell wie versprochen raus, nur die Spedition die es mir geliefert hat war Müll. Stand bei denen fast ne Woche aufem Hof und wussten nicht wo sies hinbringen sollen. Naja, als ich den Fahrer dann sah war mir alles klar.

Ich war zuerst bei meinem lokalen Händler, bei dem ich das Flying Circus gekauft habe und wollte mich über das Fritzz informieren, der konnte aber nix dazu sagen und wollte tage später nochmal anrufen, hats aber nie gemacht. Naja, der Service war beim Flying Circus in 2004 schon miess bei dem.

Ein anderer Online-Händler den ich auch per Email befragt habe, hat nur gesagt dass das Fritzz für 2006 total ausverkauft ist. Eine Stunde später kam die Zusage von MHW dass sie es recht schnell losschicken könnten.... und da wars bestellt.


----------



## Cuberiderz (1. August 2006)

Warum bitte haben die beim AMS FR Modell hinten die Freigängikeit am Rahmen
für grad mal max 2,25" Reifen ausgelegt? *argghhh*

Wollte gerade die neu erworbenen 2,35 Alberts montieren,
und der passt gar nicht rein in den Rahmen.
Der Reifen liegt ja schon mit der Abrollfläche auf obwohl noch locker 1mm
bis zum Ende der Schnellspanneraufnahme fehlen.

Was haben die sich bei CUBE dabei gedacht? 
Sogar in mein uraltes Scott-Hardtail hab ich schon 2,5er Minions reinbekommen.


----------



## Lord_Goblin (1. August 2006)

freeride und so...


----------



## Subraid (1. August 2006)

Cuberiderz schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bitte haben die beim AMS FR Modell hinten die Freigängikeit am Rahmen
> für grad mal max 2,25" Reifen ausgelegt? *argghhh*
> 
> Wollte gerade die neu erworbenen 2,35 Alberts montieren,
> und der passt gar nicht rein in den Rahmen.



Fahre an meinem AMS Comp '05 hinten einen Fat Albert (2,35) ohne Probleme mit ner Mavic 719 Felge.


----------



## Cuberiderz (1. August 2006)

na super, und bei gehts halt nicht  ....wie geht das???


----------



## mr proper (2. August 2006)

Lol, also das is ja mal gar net schön gelöst. Den bei meinem Ams is deutlich mehr Platz da gibt eher die Kettenstrebe vor wo schluß is. Hab bei mir den 2,25er Albert druff und schau ma was da noch an Luft is. Denke ma das das Ams Fr nur irgend ne Notlösung von Cube war um das Enduro Segment abzudecken bis dan Stereo raus kommt. Allso was machen ein Aktuelles gut funktionierendes 100mm Fully nehmen nen Längeren Hebel (Wippe) das ganze dan noch etwas Stabieler machen und raus, die Kunden schreien nach mehr Federweg und die Konkurenz schläft nich, Bikezeitschriften preisen ja schon lange das man man unter 100mm sich gar nich mehr von asphaltierten Wegen runter trauen darf.
Mir ist schon bewust das das Ganze nich so einfach is wie grad angedeutet und auch von der Geometrie und Verstrebungen, Rohrdurchmeser, andere Einfeder Winkel Bewegung, wat ever, halt einiges an mehr Arbeit dazu gehört. Ich würd auch sofort mein Ams Comp gegen ein FR tauschen. Das ganze Konzept scheint aber nich unbedingt für diese Größenordnung gedacht gewesen zu sein und so kommt es dan beim Umbasteln irgend wan zu Problemen wie eben diesem..
Durch die Längere Wippe und warscheinlich auch stärkere größere Verstrebung der Sitzstreben wirds da halt irgendwan eng. 










Nim halt ein 2,25er is zwar nich schön aber der erfüllt bestimt auch hervorragend seinen zweck


----------



## bernd e (2. August 2006)

@cuberiderz: Welche Rahmehöhe hast du? Wenn du z.B. nur einen 16" hast ist die Sattelstrebe natürlich kürzer als bei einem 22"! Zudem fällt der 2,35er Albert auf ner breiten Felge noch größer aus als auf ner schmalen und zudem ist der Minion in 2,5 annähernd so wuchtig wie der Albert in 2,35. In mein AMS pro in 18" von 2004 hat der Fat Albert auf ner Single Track locker reingepaßt.


----------



## Cuberiderz (2. August 2006)

ne, der Rahmen ist 18" also 46cm Sitzrohrlänge,

Anscheinend wirds aber die Kombination sein, wie Du schon sagst,
zwischen einer schon recht breiten Felge und dem hoch bauendem FatAlbert.

Hab hinten mittlerweile wieder zurückgerüstet auf 2,25 Albert....... 

Aber das die das so kanpp konstruieren bei der FR Version unverständlich ?!?!?!
Is jetzt mal einfach Wurscht welche Rahmengröße ich habe, die können doch nicht
einfach bei nem kleineren Rahmen die Reifenfreiheit schmälern, wenn ich 1,71 hoch bin
kommt nun mal nur der 18er in Frage.
Dann mus halt eben diese Verstrebung weiter oben angesetzt werden!

Bin jetzt doch bischen enttäuscht über Cube....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MooseCube (2. August 2006)

Cuberiderz schrieb:
			
		

> ne, der Rahmen ist 18" also 46cm Sitzrohrlänge,
> 
> Anscheinend wirds aber die Kombination sein, wie Du schon sagst,
> zwischen einer schon recht breiten Felge und dem hoch bauendem FatAlbert.
> ...



I also have an AMS FR Comp 18er. I have the stock DT swiss rims and 2.4 nobby nics front and back with plenty of room.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. August 2006)

Trumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne weder in Schwäbisch Hall noch Umgebung. Schwarzwald.. zwischen Freiburg und Karlsruhe wohne ich. Ich war noch nie in dem Laden. Ich habs blind, ohne vorher zu sehen, oder geschweige denn zu fahren, geordert. Der Service fand ich klasse, ging fast so schnell wie versprochen raus, nur die Spedition die es mir geliefert hat war Müll. Stand bei denen fast ne Woche aufem Hof und wussten nicht wo sies hinbringen sollen. Naja, als ich den Fahrer dann sah war mir alles klar.



Hi,

Karlsruhe ist ja auch gleich "fast" ums Eck.
Aber auf den Heinz kann man sich wirklich verlassen, der macht auch keine blauäugigen Aussagen (ausser natürlich wenn Cube ihm irgendwas vom Pferd erzählt).
Einziges Problem das es bei mir gab, wodurch sich die Auslieferung etwas verzögert hatte, war der Bremssattel meiner VR-Bremse. Marzocchi und Magura 



> Ich war zuerst bei meinem lokalen Händler, bei dem ich das Flying Circus gekauft habe und wollte mich über das Fritzz informieren, der konnte aber nix dazu sagen und wollte tage später nochmal anrufen, hats aber nie gemacht. Naja, der Service war beim Flying Circus in 2004 schon miess bei dem.



Na das wird dir da definitiv nicht passieren. Sollte mal irgendwas mit deinem Bike nicht stimmen, einfach hinbringen und die machen das. Eine absolute Ehrensache.



> Ein anderer Online-Händler den ich auch per Email befragt habe, hat nur gesagt dass das Fritzz für 2006 total ausverkauft ist. Eine Stunde später kam die Zusage von MHW dass sie es recht schnell losschicken könnten.... und da wars bestellt.



Sauber, dann bin ich jetzt auch mal auf deinen Fahrbericht gespannt.
Vor allem wie sich die AM2 verhält würde mich interessieren. Denn die war ja bei mir auch dran, jedoch habe ich mich für eine andere Italienerin entschieden (wie du unschwer erkennen kannst).

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. August 2006)

mr proper schrieb:
			
		

> Lol, also das is ja mal gar net schön gelöst. Den bei meinem Ams is deutlich mehr Platz da gibt eher die Kettenstrebe vor wo schluß is. Hab bei mir den 2,25er Albert druff und schau ma was da noch an Luft is. Denke ma das das Ams Fr nur irgend ne Notlösung von Cube war um das Enduro Segment abzudecken bis dan Stereo raus kommt. Allso was machen ein Aktuelles gut funktionierendes 100mm Fully nehmen nen Längeren Hebel (Wippe) das ganze dan noch etwas Stabieler machen und raus, die Kunden schreien nach mehr Federweg und die Konkurenz schläft nich, Bikezeitschriften preisen ja schon lange das man man unter 100mm sich gar nich mehr von asphaltierten Wegen runter trauen darf.
> Mir ist schon bewust das das Ganze nich so einfach is wie grad angedeutet und auch von der Geometrie und Verstrebungen, Rohrdurchmeser, andere Einfeder Winkel Bewegung, wat ever, halt einiges an mehr Arbeit dazu gehört. Ich würd auch sofort mein Ams Comp gegen ein FR tauschen. Das ganze Konzept scheint aber nich unbedingt für diese Größenordnung gedacht gewesen zu sein und so kommt es dan beim Umbasteln irgend wan zu Problemen wie eben diesem..



Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen.
Das AMS (auch wenn FR dabei steht) ist kein Freerider, oder nich schlimmer ein Downhillbike. Es ist ein etwas aufgebohrtes CC Bike für gröbere Touren.
Nichtsdestotrotz kann man mit so einem Bike sehr viel Spass haben.
Am Lago di Garda sind auch einige Cracks mit Hardtails die Trails runtergerauscht, bei denen ich schon mit dem XC Pro dachte, huihuihui noch mehr Federweg wäre nicht verkehrt (Vo 120/Hi 130).
Alles ist machbar. Aber ein unter"motorisiertes" Bike so hochzutrimmen das es auf den DH passt. Da wäre es sinnvoller sich nach einem Bike mit wirklich mehr Federweg und auch der benötigten Rahmenstabilität zu suchen.


Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. August 2006)

Cuberiderz schrieb:
			
		

> ne, der Rahmen ist 18" also 46cm Sitzrohrlänge,
> 
> Anscheinend wirds aber die Kombination sein, wie Du schon sagst,
> zwischen einer schon recht breiten Felge und dem hoch bauendem FatAlbert.
> ...




Das ist natürlich unglaublich ärgerlich, das der Reifen schleift.
Aber wie Proper und ich schon geschrieben haben, das Bike ist eher eine gutgemeinte Vorstufe vor dem Stereo was das Einsatzgebiet angeht.
Laut deren Konzept bewegt sich das AMS FR eher in der höheren CC Kategorie und ist von daher nicht für dicke Reifen und richtig grobes Geläuf ausgelegt.
Aber wenigstens die Fat Albert sollten reinpassen, da gebe ich dir recht.

Flex raus den Schei** 

Alex


----------



## Trumpf (2. August 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber, dann bin ich jetzt auch mal auf deinen Fahrbericht gespannt.
> Vor allem wie sich die AM2 verhält würde mich interessieren. Denn die war ja bei mir auch dran, jedoch habe ich mich für eine andere Italienerin entschieden (wie du unschwer erkennen kannst).



Das ganze Bike verhält sich super. Hatte am WE meine erste "Probefahrt". Bergauf seehr ruhiger Hinterbau (ich wieg nur 65 KG), trotzdem sehr aktiv wenn irgendwas im weg lag. Das ganze Rad ist sehr ausbalanciert. Die All Mountain2 lässt sich sehr gut einstellen. Kleinste Drehung am TAS rädchen verändert das alles sehr fein.

Bei der ersten gefährlichen Abfahrt, viele große Steine, sehr schnell, scharfe Kurven, wollte ich es eigentlich vorsichtig angehen, bin dann aber doch ausgetickt und habs ziemlich laufen lassen. War sehr spassig.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. August 2006)

Trumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Bike verhält sich super. Hatte am WE meine erste "Probefahrt". Bergauf seehr ruhiger Hinterbau (ich wieg nur 65 KG), trotzdem sehr aktiv wenn irgendwas im weg lag. Das ganze Rad ist sehr ausbalanciert. Die All Mountain2 lässt sich sehr gut einstellen. Kleinste Drehung am TAS rädchen verändert das alles sehr fein.
> 
> Bei der ersten gefährlichen Abfahrt, viele große Steine, sehr schnell, scharfe Kurven, wollte ich es eigentlich vorsichtig angehen, bin dann aber doch ausgetickt und habs ziemlich laufen lassen. War sehr spassig.



So soll es doch auch sein...Adrenalinrausch Pur.
Ist einfach ein beruhigendes Gefühl, wenn man an Stellen auf einem Trail kommt, die einem vorher unfahrbar oder nur schwer fahrbar erschienen und jetzt einfach nur noch Spass machen.
zum Glück hat Cube auch die grossen Bremsscheiben und eine so qualitativ hochwertige Bremse verbaut. Da stimmt dann einfach alles...

Ich freue mich auch schon wieder auf die nächste Runde mit meinem Fritzz, vor allem da jetzt alle Teile eingefahren sind und ihr volles Potenzial entfalten.

I Love my Ride !!!!

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knorpel (3. August 2006)

So hier mal mein neues CUBE AMS FR


----------



## Bond007 (3. August 2006)

Sieht doch super aus, ein *rotes* Bike findet man auch nicht überall!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. August 2006)

... vor allem ein so schön aufgebautes.
Evtl. noch andere Pedale, ansonsten very nice !!!

Alex


----------



## Cuberider2812 (4. August 2006)

Guten Morgen!

So, endlich will ich mich hier in dem Thread auch mal verewigen mit einem Bild meines AMS Pro '06. Habs zwar schon eine ganze Weile, aber konnte keine halbwegs diesem Fahrrad gerechten Bilder machen.... 

Nur hab ich ein Problem! Ich will mein Bild auch so einfügen in den Thread wie z.B. Knorpel. Doch leider funzt es nicht! Bitte um einen kleinen Tipp!!!!!!

Gracias!


----------



## bernd e (4. August 2006)

Auf den Gelben Button "Grafik einfuegen" klicken,
in das Feld die URL eingeben wo das Bild gespeichert ist, in deinem Fall ist das bei dem Bild unten: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/10885/AMS_Pro_II1.jpg
und OK klicken







Ein schoenes Bike hast du da! Und kommst zudem noch aus meiner Nachbarschaft.


----------



## toshmanu (4. August 2006)

So etz ma noch ein bisschen schöners Bild, es passt gerade auch hier als vergleich zu Cuberider2812 !

Schönes Teil auch Cuberider2812 !

warum funzt des etz bei mir net mit dem Bild im Beitrag ??
habs so wie von bern beschrieben gemacht....?

noch ein Versuch:


----------



## slowracer (4. August 2006)

Das war wohl nix, mit der url geht das ja wirklich nicht als Bild einzufügen. Komisch ....


----------



## KILROY (4. August 2006)

pack die url mal in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ein, dann müsste das gehen.

TGIF !!


----------



## toshmanu (4. August 2006)

letzter versuch


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. August 2006)

... funzt ja wirklich nicht ... komisch.http://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/webmakulix/ManuPix/printImage?imageType=image&imageId=40870823

Aber nice Rides hier mal wieder am Start ....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BearValley (5. August 2006)

moinsen,,,

so hier nun mein neues Cube Reaction SC '06, welches schon eine Menge Spasss gebracht hat!!!  

so long.....        --roCk On--


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. August 2006)

Superschön, geile Lackierung, tolle Ausstattung ... 

Alex


----------



## fox_20 (6. August 2006)

das ist mein baby


----------



## Danno (6. August 2006)

schööner Circus! sieht echt cool aus. ok halt der lenker...aber nunja gesamteindruck ist auf jedenfall positiv 
 hier ein paar bilder von meinem "stangencircus" ,manche kennen sie aus einem anderem thread,aber ich wollte ihn hier auch nochmal posten


----------



## GlanDas (6. August 2006)

BearValley schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen,,,
> 
> so hier nun mein neues Cube Reaction SC '06, welches schon eine Menge Spasss gebracht hat!!!
> 
> so long.....        --roCk On--



Was sind das für Bremsen?
Ganz normale Hayes HFX9 nur in grau oder ne Mag carbon was auch immer


----------



## Cuberider2812 (7. August 2006)

@ bernd_e: Ja, komme aus der Nachbarschaft und wir kennen uns auch, zumindest vom Emailen her....  

So, jetzt versuch ich das nochmal mit "meinem" Bild!  






Und ich glaube es funzt....  (gelber Button mit "Grafik einfügen", dann macht er die .....schon selbst....)

Ja, da ist es nun, mein schönes Bike!
Habe noch ein paar Modifikationen anstatt der normalen Ausstattung. Option war K8, also mit Reba, MC 3R und der Louise FR. Hab allerdings den Lenker ausgetauscht gegen einen geraden Syntace Duraflite und hab mir die Lenkergriffe Ergon MR 1 dranmachen lassen! Sattel ist von Specialized, der paßt mir ganz gut zu meinem Hintern! Schwalbe-Reifen hatte mir mein Vermittler die vom silbernen AMS draufgemacht, also die mit dem silbernen Streifen! DT-Swiss-Felgen waren auch in silber, obwohl lt. Beschreibung vom Cube eigentlich schwarze drauf sein sollten. Sieht aber trotzdem gut aus! ;) Bin super super zufrieden mit dem Bike (außer das ich bis jetzt Schaltungsprobleme hatte)! Das Teil fährt sich einfach spitze!
Bild stammt übrigens vom 30.7.06, kurz vorm Wombacher Keiler! Deswegen hatte ich hinten den Albert und nicht den RR drauf!

Würd mir das Rad sofort wieder kaufen, wenn ich nochmal zu entscheiden hätte! :love:


----------



## Svette (7. August 2006)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> ...wobei das neue LTD Team in Rot-metallic mein absoluter Favorit im Design ist.




Ok. ist schon etwas länger her, aber hat jemand noch n Foto oder n Link zu dem LTD Team in Rot???? Hab ich noch nie gesehen!!!!!


----------



## Kaes Vadius (7. August 2006)

Hi Cube Freunde,

hier mein frisches LTD CC - 333km nach 3 Wochen heute.

Im Hintergrund sieht man den Kandel / Schwarzwald (1241m).
Man sieht sich dort


----------



## BearValley (7. August 2006)

@GlanDas 

ist "nur ne einfache" HFX 9. Bremst aber trotzdem ordentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (7. August 2006)

Svette schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. ist schon etwas länger her, aber hat jemand noch n Foto oder n Link zu dem LTD Team in Rot???? Hab ich noch nie gesehen!!!!!




Hi,
hier der Link

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/269777

Grüße
Andre

PS: rahmen werde ich wohl doch jetzt verkaufen, also bei Interesse mail


----------



## Svette (7. August 2006)

Cool!!! Danke!

Sieht echt gut aus.... obwohl mir die neue lime-Version auch gefallen hätte.... 

Egal, jetz hab ich erst mal mein Pro!!!


----------



## Vollsortimenter (8. August 2006)

r19andre schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hier der Link
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/269777
> ...



Rahmengröße?


----------



## r19andre (8. August 2006)

Hi,
ist in 20".
Der Rahmen ist ein 04er LTD 4 der im letzten Winter aufgrund von Lackprobs neu beschichtet wurde.
Farbe konnte ich mir aussuchen.
Wird wenn mit Pro Stütze verkauft

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Spirit of Dirt (10. August 2006)

Na gut, dann werd ich wohl auch mal mein Cube XC-1 hier vorstellen. Erstmal ein Bild von vor über zwei Jahren:






Sooo, seitdem hat sich irgendwie ne Menge getan und jetzt sind nur noch der Rahmen und die Sattelstütze original.  Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder:





















Ich weiß, sind irgendwie alles nicht die teuersten Parts, aber ich hab versucht, aus dem wenigen Geld, das man als Schüler besitzt, das beste zu machen. Aber mir gefällts irgendwie.  Was sagt ihr zu dem Schinken?


----------



## MTB-Max (10. August 2006)

gabel sieht interessant aus , wieviel fw hat die?

so, dann will ich auch mal mein eues posten, lang hats gedauert, die farbe is auch ne neue aber es hat sich gelohnt, fährt sich saugeil, wenn es jetzt auchg mal aufhören würd zu regnen... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/279661/cat/505

ich liebe es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. August 2006)

da hast vorn aber grob aufgebockt. wieviel federweg hat das teil?


----------



## Flugrost (10. August 2006)

MTB-Max schrieb:
			
		

> fährt sich saugeil


... und sieht auch so aus!


----------



## Spirit of Dirt (10. August 2006)

laut hersteller 150mm aber gemessen nur so 130mm. Lässt sich aber noch schön fahren damit.


----------



## Splasher (10. August 2006)

so...bei all den neuen bikes hier will ich doch noch mal ein aktuelles foto von meinem geliebten bcr 601 nachreichen. verändert hat sich: sl scheibe hinten, husselfelt vorbau, neue griffe..jo, das dürftes dann auch schon gewesen sein, ach ja, der hintergrund hat sich auch leicht geändert. diesmal net vor nem schnöden garagentor, sondern während der auffahrt aufn tremalzo. dies ist also der beweis für all diejenigen die noch immer dran glauben dass son bike net bergauf will ...aber noch mehr will es berg ab!!

@bonzai: na endlich hast du dein frizz, da komm ich doch extrem ins schwärmen!!! viel spaß damit...lass rocken.....



ein größeres bild gibts in meinem fotoalbum...reinschaun lohnt sich!!!


----------



## Dr.Lazarus (10. August 2006)

Ok, ist vielleicht nicht sowas zum angeben wie bei vielen anderen von Euch, aber als ich heute damit zum ersten Mal gefahren bin, dachte ich,mich trifft der Schlag. Steigungen wo ich mich mit meinem alten Rad japsend hochquälte, die bin ich heute in sekundenschnelle hochgeflogen - alter Schalter. Vielen Dank an diejenigen, die mir heute Mittag so nett mit Ratschlägen geholfen haben - habe tatsächlich alles hingebracht (sogar den Sattel habe ich auf die Sattelstütze draufbekommen  )


Kazan

Nochmal Kazan

Und nochmal


----------



## Bond007 (11. August 2006)

...heut am späten Nachmittag war´s dann endlich auch bei mir
soweit - konnte mein sehnsüchtig erwartetes Stereo beim Dealer in Empfang nehmen...es ist ein Wahnsinnsbike - vor allem die *Farbe* kommt in natura um vieles geiler rüber als auf den Fotos, aber seht selbst!


----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

Mein ganzer Stolz...


----------



## MTB-Max (12. August 2006)

@ 007: na dann viel spass beim neuen bike, den wirst du sicher haben 

nochn paar fotos von der ersten schlammtour...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/280267/cat/500/ppuser/9584
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/280268/cat/500/ppuser/9584
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/280266/cat/500/ppuser/9584


----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

MTB-Max schrieb:
			
		

> @ 007: na dann viel spass beim neuen bike, den wirst du sicher haben
> 
> nochn paar fotos von der ersten schlammtour...
> 
> ...



Meine erste Schlammtour steht heute an.Erstmal schön einweihen... 

Schönes Stereo...


----------



## Bond007 (12. August 2006)

*@MTB-Max:* Danke für deine Glückwünsche - dein´s schaugt aber auch
net schlecht aus...   
Ich werd morg´n wohl meine 1. kleine Tour starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (12. August 2006)

MTB-Max schrieb:
			
		

> @ 007: na dann viel spass beim neuen bike, den wirst du sicher haben
> 
> nochn paar fotos von der ersten schlammtour...
> 
> ...


Man der Dämpfer hängt ja richtig im Rotz, allso wen ich da so an den Märkischen Sand denke, der es problemlos schafft meine Antriebskomponenten innerhalb von 1000Km komplett runter zu ratzen. Wen ich nu noch den Dämpfer alle 3000-4000km tauschen müßte. Vieleicht reicht ja auch ein dickerer Stein der von den Reifen mitgenommen wurde. Allso befor ich mir da kein Schutzblech gebaut, bzw irgendwann gekauft  hätte würd ich persönlich mir solche Ausfahrten sparen.
Aber bei dir sieht der Dreck eher wie irgendwelches Moorgemüse aus das dürfte keine Probleme geben Wünsch weiterhin viel spaß mit deinem Baby.


----------



## MTB-Max (12. August 2006)

also ich hab mir auch so nen alten schlauch mit kabelbinder rumgemacht, funktioniert ganz gut, wird aber noch verbessert
mit nem alten shockboard lässt sich da bestimt auch was machen, nur is das problem, dass man das kaum hinter die zwischenstrebe bekommt wegen der fetten reifen und davor hab ich angst , dass das ding mir den dämpfer killt...


----------



## mr proper (21. August 2006)

Hopla Wen man im Sumpf daneben fährt kan das schnell schief gehen.
Ok eigentlich war es nur nen versumpfter Bachlauf.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. August 2006)

Splasher schrieb:
			
		

> sondern während der auffahrt aufn tremalzo. dies ist also der beweis für all diejenigen die noch immer dran glauben dass son bike net bergauf will ...aber noch mehr will es berg ab!!
> 
> @bonzai: na endlich hast du dein frizz, da komm ich doch extrem ins schwärmen!!! viel spaß damit...lass rocken.....


Vielen Dank, das kannst du mir aber glauben das ich es mit dem Bike rocken lassen kann. Der Beweis: 2 Wochen Lago ... 

Sauber 
Dein BCR ist ein geiles Bike.

Ich komme auch gerade von meinem Lago-Trip zurück.
Anbei natürlich ein Beweisfoto vom Tremalzo, allerdings wurden wir die grösste Strecke ohne Muskelkraft auf den Gipfel befördert.
Die war dennoch bitter nötig um die DH-Trials runter zu racen .....
Aber für alle die noch nicht da waren, die Aussichten und Trails müsst ihr geniessen, Traumhaft 
















Weitere Bilder gibt es natürlich in meiner Galerie.

Was die Dreckanfälligkeit des Dämpfer bzgl. der Einbauposition angeht, ich für meinen Teil habe keinerlei Probleme mit dem Dreck. Der grösste Teil geht auf die Hauptkammer und verschont das Standrohr.

@MTB-Max: Geiles Stereo. In schwarz kommt es sehr dezent und edel rüber 
HIT THE DIRT !!!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## pr0phet (22. August 2006)

so dann stell ich auch mal ein bild von meinem neu erstandenen LTD pro rein...


----------



## bernd e (23. August 2006)

@MTB-Max: schönes Bike hast du! 
Eigentlich dachte ich immer das es das Stereo nicht in komplett Schwarz sondern in so ner Mischlackierung Schwarz/poliert gibt!?

Trotz Schutz meines Dämpfers und bisher wenig Schlammeinsatz und km hat der beschi.ene Dämpfer ein Öl problem (an der Kolbenstange undicht). Ich bin echt froh nur den Dämpfer von Fox zu haben und nicht noch die Gabel.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. August 2006)

@pOphet: Schönes LTD, noch richtig jungfräulich 

Hi Bernd,

das ist aber mal ärgerlich. Vor allem da Fox mit der Dichtheit der Dämpfungselemente wirbt und lebenslange Garantie drauf gibt ... Strange...
Zieht er schwarze Ringe oder kommt wirklich Öl rausgeflossen???

Alex


----------



## Cube-Chris (23. August 2006)

Hier isse meine Perle 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=116005&stc=1&d=1156323606elitescr.jpg


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. August 2006)

Hi,

hübsches Bike, sehr schöne Parts ... einzig die gelben Streifen des Racing Ralphs würden mich stören, aber das ist ja auch nur subjektiv 
Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (23. August 2006)

@ Bonzai: Werbung kann man mit vielem machen!? 

Ich habe aber auch schon mitbekommen, daß Fox diverse Qualitätsprobleme hatte bzw. hat und nicht mehr das sind wofür sie bekannt sind. Problem zeigt sich so, daß die Kolbenstange feucht ist, es kommt nicht geflossen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. August 2006)

Jupp, kann man. Sicher mag es sich bei der Aussage Seitens Fox um eine Werbestrategie handeln.
Ich würde dann aber im Falle eines Problemes (wie in deinem Fall, da vor allem neu) den Hersteller beim Wort nehmen und auf Ersatz bzw. tadellose und kostenlose Reperatur beharren.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## bernd e (23. August 2006)

Davon kannst du aber ausgehen, daß das für mich Kostenneutral wird


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. August 2006)

Aber mal hallo !!! 
Ich habe auch noch ein Hühnchen mit Magura zu rupfen ... meine Stahlflex hat bei geringster Belastung den Geist aufgegeben und 3mal (!!!) Öl über meine Bremse verteilt. Und das im Urlaub, ärgerlich.

Alex


----------



## micwei (24. August 2006)

Ja stimmt.Langweilig schwarz.Deshalb ist meins schön bunt.
CUBE ELITE CLASSIC 2005


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (24. August 2006)

Hier mal mein Neues heute beim Händler abgeholt






Mit der einstellung des Foatgates beim Dämpfer komme ich noch nicht so richtig
klar, der kann bei mir nur zu oder auf von Motion Control kann da keine Rede sein.
Bei der Gabel funktioniert das Prima naja werd morgen noch mal schaun.
Erst wolte ich ja komplett Fox aber wegen der Quali Probleme bei meinem
Fuel 90 ( Float R 2 x ausgetauscht weil er abgesackt ist ) hab ich mich dann doch für die Rock Shox Version entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. August 2006)

micwei schrieb:
			
		

> Ja stimmt.Langweilig schwarz.Deshalb ist meins schön bunt.
> CUBE ELITE CLASSIC 2005
> 
> 
> http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cubeeliteclassicmk0.jpg



Das Elite classic sieht einfach nur gut aus.
Edel, schlicht. Sehr schön 

Alex


----------



## bernd e (25. August 2006)

Aber auch das AMS von Trek Fuel 90er sieht sehr Edel aus. Und in freier Wildbahn sieht man das der Kontrast von Matt zu Polliert richtig schoen ist. 

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## John Rico (25. August 2006)

Cube-Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Hier isse meine Perle
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=116005&stc=1&d=1156323606elitescr.jpg


Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob man die Reifen mit den farbigen Streifen irgendwo kaufen kann?
Oder ist das ne Cube-Sonderanfertigung und nur mit einem Komplettbike zu bekommen?

Danke
Sven


----------



## bernd e (28. August 2006)

Ich hab noch ein paar (Nobby Nic / Racing Ralph) vom AMS pro mit grauem Streifen ueber.


----------



## coolwalk (28. August 2006)

Hallo,

da ich jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS Ltd. bin, ist es hier mal. Ich hab mir den Rahmen ersteigert und alles im Laufe der Saison zusammengekauft.
Jetzt ist es fertig ...





Gruß aus dem Frankenland


----------



## Subraid (28. August 2006)

coolwalk schrieb:
			
		

> da ich jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines AMS Ltd. bin, ist es hier mal. Ich hab mir den Rahmen ersteigert und alles im Laufe der Saison zusammengekauft.



Na den Rahmen kenne ich doch...


----------



## John Rico (28. August 2006)

bernd e schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch ein paar (Nobby Nic / Racing Ralph) vom AMS pro mit grauem Streifen ueber.


Danke für das Angebot, aber ich bräuchte wenn überhaupt welche mit gelben Streifen, die würden gut zu meinem gelben Rahmen passen.  

Vielleicht will die ja noch jemand loswerden ...


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2006)

hi alle zusammen!
ich bin neu hier, und das ist mein Cube


----------



## Bond007 (29. August 2006)

...ui, a _blaues_ Cube - sieht perfekt aus, damit sticht man aus der Masse raus!


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (6. September 2006)

Jetzt (...da sie annährend fertig ist) will ich Euch auch mal meine Dreckschleuder zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. September 2006)

Sehr schönes AMS hast du da.
Einzig die Moosgummigriffe passen nciht so ganz ins Bild, aber wenn du mit denen fahren kannst/willst ... 

Alex


----------



## flyingcubic (6. September 2006)

YO siet cool aus in schwarz


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (6. September 2006)

@ Bonzai1982 & flyingcubic
Danke für die Blumen! Moosgummigriffe muß man halt mögen; ich habe mich an den Dingern aber nie gestört und zudem sind sie halt echt leicht.   

(...bin übrigens selber sehr froh, daß die WCS-Kurbel optisch ganz gut ans Rad passt. Hatte dahingehend anfangs echt Bedenken, aber jetzt freue mich, mal "was anderes" am Rad zu haben)


----------



## CaveCanem (6. September 2006)

die kurbel sieht echt geil aus


----------



## r19andre (6. September 2006)

Hi,
stimme zu, fahre ich auch. Gibt keine die besser aussieht leicht ist und bezahlbar. 

Ansonsten schickes Gesamtpaket.

Andre


----------



## rider93 (7. September 2006)

wieso habt ihr alle cc bikes ???? und keine dirt bikes ??


----------



## Subraid (7. September 2006)

rider93 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso habt ihr alle cc bikes ???? und keine dirt bikes ??



wieso hast du ein dirt bike ???? und kein cc bike ??


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. September 2006)

rider93 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso habt ihr alle cc bikes ???? und keine dirt bikes ??



Wer sagt denn sowas ???

Alex


----------



## Tobi-161 (7. September 2006)

hier mal meins...
in nächster Zeit stehen noch folgende Umbaumaßnahmen an:
Gerader Lenker (+Bar Ends), Sattel (SRL oder Tune), 2ter Flaschenhalter, leichtere Kassette (XT oder 990)


wäre übrigens super wenn mir jemand bei diesem Problem jemand helfen könnte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2984800&postcount=4
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. September 2006)

Hi Tobi,

sauber ... da hast du dir ja noch etwas vorgenommen.
Zur Kassette, ich würde evtl. die PG990 empfejlen. Farblich wäre das doch ein hübscher Kontrast mit dem roten Spider.

Was dein Problem mit dem Steuersatz angeht. Vielleicht hilft dir ein Ritchey Integrated (Pro??) Steuersatz? Die bauen nicht so hoch, sind qualitativ sehr gut und du müsstest den Vorbau nicht auf den Kopf stellen (wovon ich definitiv abrate).

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Tobi-161 (7. September 2006)

jupp, die gefällt mir auch...
dürfte so in etwa das gleiche wie ne XT kosten... mal sehen wann sich eine günsitge gelegenheit bietet...  

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Steuersatz  
...werd mich mal intensiv mit dem Thema befassen (müssen)


----------



## KILROY (7. September 2006)

Was ist das denn für ein Vorbau ? Ritchey ? Wenn ja: die Ritchey sind doch mittlerweile alle flip-flop verwendbar.... wieso nicht umdrehen ?
Das Einzige, was noch unter den Vorbau muss, ist ein (dünner) Spacer, weil zumindest teilweise die Vorbauten alleine mit Ihrer Unterseite den Lagerkonus nicht vernünftig / verschränkungsfrei fixieren.

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. September 2006)

KILROY schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn für ein Vorbau ? Ritchey ? Wenn ja: die Ritchey sind doch mittlerweile alle flip-flop verwendbar.... wieso nicht umdrehen ?
> Das Einzige, was noch unter den Vorbau muss, ist ein (dünner) Spacer, weil zumindest teilweise die Vorbauten alleine mit Ihrer Unterseite den Lagerkonus nicht vernünftig / verschränkungsfrei fixieren.
> 
> Gruß



Für mich sieht das eher nach einem Syntace-Vorbau aus.
Aber warum umdrehen? Weil dann der Kraftfluss in eine ganz andere Richtung verläuft und dies auch so von Sntace nicht konstruiert worden ist....
Ein 5mm-Spacer sollte auf jeden Fall drunter, aber damit bist du immer noch im grünen Bereich was die Vorbauhöhe angeht ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Tobi-161 (7. September 2006)

meiner ist ein syntace f139... flipflop-fähig.

aber es sieht doof aus, außerdem soll ein gerader lenker hin (schon bestellt) mit bar ends. und die sollen im gleichen winkel monitert werden wie der vorbau... so flach brings wohl kaum was...


----------



## KILROY (7. September 2006)

@Bike-Tornado: na prima, geht dann ja problemlos.
Ich habe meine Barends übrigens flacher stehen, als den negativ montierten Vorbau.
sh. pic in der Galerie. Passt mir vom Handling am besten, aber....
chacun à son goût


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider93 (7. September 2006)

ich hab kein cc bike weil mir cc kein spaß macht und weil ich dirt fahre und ich meinte damit eigentlich nur dass ich noch kein dirtbike in abteil des forums gesehen hab also cya greez rider93


----------



## rider93 (8. September 2006)

also des iss jez mein cube ^^

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/290186


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. September 2006)

Soooo es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update ....

Vorher 2003
Jetzt 2006



http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[url=




(Zum Bewerten einfach draufklicken)

Gruss

Alex


----------



## King_Size (16. September 2006)

Ich hab mal ne frage:
Da ich ein ams fr mit einer reba hab und sehr gerne springe (bis 1.40m ins flache) hab ich mir überlegt mir ne allmountain sl (130-150mm) gabel zu kaufen,weiß allerdings nicht wie sich das auf die geometrie bzw. das fahrverhalten auswirkt.


----------



## Cuberia (16. September 2006)

Dann zeig ich auch mal , was ich so fahre . 





Gruss : Volker


----------



## mr proper (18. September 2006)

Ich mit meinem 1 1/2Jahre altem Baby sind gestern im Harz gewesen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. September 2006)

... aber dann gleich im See versenken ????

Alex


----------



## Basilikum86 (19. September 2006)

so dann will ich doch endlich mal mein rotes (momentan doch recht dreckiges) cube zeigen


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (20. September 2006)




----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (20. September 2006)

...cool! Endlich mal jemand, der zu Katzenaugen am Fahrrad mit Stolz steht! 
Nein, mal ehrlich: Niedliche Pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (21. September 2006)

Früh übt sich!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. September 2006)

Auf jeden Fall ... solche Kids fliegen uns alten Säcken dann später wieder um die Ohren. Sehr schön !!!

Alex


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (21. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ... solche Kids fliegen uns alten Säcken dann später wieder um die Ohren. Sehr schön !!!
> 
> Alex




Richtig meine Zwerg ist schon mit 5 Jahren 25 Kilometer am Stück gefahren. Ist manchmal schon erschreckend, was die dünnen Beinchen in der Lage sind zu leisten


----------



## Jonez (22. September 2006)

Meins


----------



## Whitey (26. September 2006)

Das Cube meiner Freundin...


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (26. September 2006)

Gleichmal von Vornherein, ihr müsst euch nur die anschaun die euch interessieren, deshalb als thumbnail die ganzen pics.


So nachn paar Veränderungen isses mal Zeit für n kleines Update:
geändert:
Lenker und Vorbau, jetzt nicht mehr Truvativ sondern Syntace.
Etz baut das Ding nichtmehr so auf und man kommt leichter Bergauf
Eine Klingel hat das Ding etz auch, sind immer mehr Fussgänger auf meinen Trails unterwegs deshalb auch dringend nötig.
Tjo und die Griffe sind etz von Race Face... echt bequem.



 

 

 




 

 

 



LTD2:
gerader Lenker mit Hörnchen
120mm 6° Syntacevorbau (muss noch gegen nen 100er oder so getauscht werden, bei langen fahrten bekomm ich genickstarre)
Hollowtech LX Kurbel
Marzocchi MX Comp Air 03 nicht deeer Hit aber besser als die Manitou Axel allemal











So und hier die ganze Armada (nur mein Bahnhofrad is net druff):


----------



## ArnoldBln (28. September 2006)

Hier ist mein Cube LTD 5 20" (Modell von 2005)

Rahmen:	ALU 7005 CNC double butted  	
Gabel:	Manitou Black Super Air Lockout  	
Steuersatz:	Ritchey Logic Integrated
Vorbau:	FSA OS 170 	
Lenker:	FSA XC280 		
NabeVR:	Shimano XT Disc
Nabe HR:Shimano XT Disc 	
Felgen:	Rigida Taurus 	
Reifen:	Schwalbe Racing Ralph 	Sattelstütze:	FSA SL 280
Sattel:	Selle Italia XO 	
Schalthebel:	Shimano XT 	
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XT 	
Umwerfer:	Shimano XT
Tretlager:	Shimano LX 	
Kurbel:	Shimano LX 	
Kette:	Shimano HG 53 	
Kassette:Shimano Deore HG 50
Bremshebel:Shimano XT Disc 	
Bremsen:Shimano XT Disc 	



















Bin mit dem Bike echt total zufrieden. Der weiße Rahmen wird zwar schnell dreckig, jedoch lässt er sich relativ gut reinigen. Habe für das Bike 1099  bezahlt, da es ein 2005er Modell ist. (Originalpreis 1499).


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. September 2006)

Leute, Leute ... ein Cube ist schöner als das andere.
Schöne klassische Race Hardtails, individuelle Fullys ... ich glaube ich hatte gerade einen kleinen Orgasmus.

Ich werde bei Zeit auch mal wieder ein kleines Update posten ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## flyingcubic (28. September 2006)

jo sobald ich ne digi cam hab kommt auch mein update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (29. September 2006)

Und von wem sind die Turntables?                                          Scherz ;-)
Willkommen im Club und viel Spaß mit deinem schönen Bike!


----------



## keroson (3. Oktober 2006)

so hier jetzt mein noch derzeitiges Cube






Da ich mir grad ein neues Aufbau, und es eignetlich zu schade ist so ein Bike nicht zu fahren verkauf ich es. (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/298995/cat/14119) in 2-3 Wochen werd ich hier dann mein neues vorstellen.


----------



## softcake (3. Oktober 2006)

Ok, endlich ist meine Blechdose fertig geworden.

Ist ein (fast) neuer Elite Team Rahmen von 2005, Reba SL 85mm, Magura Marta, Magura Pro/Mavic X717 Disc, XT HT II, Reifen NN/RR, Guizzo Sattelstütze/Lenker, Ritchey Vorbau, Terry Men'y Fly.


----------



## Gunnar (7. Oktober 2006)

War ein heißer Ritt auf dem Leihbike - zwar viel Asphalt aber dennoch schön...


----------



## A!BORANGERIDER (7. Oktober 2006)

@rider 93:david du spasst es gibt nich nur dirter.Andre leute van halt lieber in er gegend rum anstatt über kicker zu springen.
@the others: coole bikes
greez sebo


----------



## svanvogu (8. Oktober 2006)

hier isse 

www.diemountainbiker.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (8. Oktober 2006)

Wünsch dir viel Spass im Bett, beim Cube Nachwuchs machen


----------



## rabidi (9. Oktober 2006)

Mein kleiner mit seinem Team 200:




Ich mit meinem Analog:




Vati und Sohn 




Von meinem AMS gibts noch keine Fotos, damit bin ich nur am fahren (und putzen)

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## kjuhb (9. Oktober 2006)

Hier das CUBE LTD Pro meiner 3jährigen  





kjuhb


----------



## bernd e (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde noch mal bedenken, ob das Bike nicht ein wenig groß ist für deine Tochter!?


----------



## rabidi (9. Oktober 2006)

@kjhub
hat'n super Gleichgewichtssinn deine Kleine  , gratuliere  
Gruss

Ralph


----------



## Booþa (11. Oktober 2006)

Habe mir ein hardtail gekauft, doch jetzt will ich gerne wheelies und sprünge machen. Ich glaube ich muss mir noch ein fully besorgen. 
Was haltet Ihr von Jeff Lenosky, bzw. seinen Tricks? Glaube Ihr, das könnte er auch mit einem LTD ??


----------



## keroson (11. Oktober 2006)

Booþa schrieb:


> Habe mir ein hardtail gekauft, doch jetzt will ich gerne wheelies und sprünge machen. Ich glaube ich muss mir noch ein fully besorgen.
> Was haltet Ihr von Jeff Lenosky, bzw. seinen Tricks? Glaube Ihr, das könnte er auch mit einem LTD ??



1. falscher Fred, 
2. schau doch mal bei Trial, die haben noch nich mal ne federgabel, also mit dem hardtail kann man genau so gut Tricks machen...


----------



## patrick78 (13. Oktober 2006)

so, hallo, bin nun auch mitglied der cube-familiy.

hab mir gestern das cube ltd comp 07 gekauft.


----------



## keroson (13. Oktober 2006)

patrick78 schrieb:


> so, hallo, bin nun auch mitglied der cube-familiy.
> 
> hab mir gestern das cube ltd comp 07 gekauft.



ja dann zeig mal Bilder...
PS schreib mir in ner pm wo de es her hast


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Oktober 2006)

So, jetzt kann ich auch endlich mal wieder ein Update meines Circus' posten.

Veränderungen:

- Dirt Jumper III 2004 Customized
- Ritchey Pro Sattelstütze Customized
- Spank 1.5-Timer Vorbau
- Singlespeed-Aufbau




(zum Bewerten, einfach draufklicken  )

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (13. Oktober 2006)

seit ner stunde endlich wieder fahrbereit, die aktualisierte version meines '03er Cube XC Pro mit folgenden neuen teilen: revelation u-turn , LRS dt swiss onyx/ex 5.1d , ritchey wcs steuersatz , 203mm scheibe inkl. adapter vorn , vorne 2.35er king jim , hinten 2.4er nobby nic und neue salsa griffe.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schön ... da du gerade erst fertig geworden bist mit dem Aufbau, ist es sicher zu früh zu fragen wie zufrieden du mit der Revelation bist. Aber falls du mal Zeit für ein Statement hast ... posten 

Mein XC sollte eigentlich auch mal wieder aus dem Service zurückkommen ... zum Tourenfahren einfach perfekt.

Alex


----------



## keroson (13. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schönes bike,
kommt hintem noch ne grössere Disc drauf, sieht n bissle unprportional aus, aber ich wette die gustav m greift auch so schon richtig gut zu...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Oktober 2006)

keroson schrieb:


> ...gustav m ...




Wo siehst du eine Gustl ????


----------



## keroson (13. Oktober 2006)

was siesch du den???


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Oktober 2006)

Eine Shimano XT 4 Kolbenbremse .... ist mir aber auch schon passiert:


http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_4.htm?PHPSESSID=f954416e021cb7ddc4b252bb96c6f47b


----------



## keroson (13. Oktober 2006)

wow stimmt du hast recht... zu der zeit hab ich noch gar nicht an disc gedacht, für cc gabs damals nur v-brakes


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (13. Oktober 2006)

ups tjo ich hab auch gedacht das sei ne gustav m uiuiuiui so kann man sich irren


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Oktober 2006)

Jungs, schämt euch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (14. Oktober 2006)

wenn sich einer die mühe macht ca. 20 seiten vorzublättern, da hatte mir auch schon einer zu meiner "gustav m" geglückwünscht.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (14. Oktober 2006)

JA ne die Bremsscheibe hat mich schon an ne XT / LX erinnert aber der Bremssattel........
einen in der Art hab ich halt bis jetzt nur von Magura in der Form von Gustav M gesehn


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Oktober 2006)

M!tch schrieb:


> wenn sich einer die mühe macht ca. 20 seiten vorzublättern, da hatte mir auch schon einer zu meiner "gustav m" geglückwünscht.




 ... ich sage doch, ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. Oktober 2006)

keroson schrieb:


> wow stimmt du hast recht... zu der zeit hab ich noch gar nicht an disc gedacht, ..


Shimano auch nicht, deshalb mußten sie die Grimeca System 8 als XT verkaufen.
Das beste: Seit 2001 funktioniert sie auch tadellos, einschließlich schleiffreier 203er Scheibe. Was will man mehr?


----------



## ShogunZ (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Fritzz...poste morgen mal ein paar Bilder.
Grüße von einem weiteren Cube-Infizierten


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Oktober 2006)

Na dann aber mal Hallo !!!
Und herzlichen Glückwunsch von meiner Seite aus ... Ride On und viel Spass mit dem wunderschönen Bike 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (16. Oktober 2006)

Hier nun mal das ersta Bild meines Bikes... 






weitere Bilder findet ihr demnächst im Fotoalbum - bis dahin Hals- und Beinbruch!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Oktober 2006)

Ja aber mal hallo.
Ein schönes Bild für ein geiles Bike !!!

Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten 2007er Rahmen auftauchen.
Mir gefällt das 2006er einfach am Besten. Ein richtig feiner Hobel 

Alex


----------



## ShogunZ (16. Oktober 2006)

Hab jetzt mal die Hayes draufgelassen...das einzige, was mich ein wenig nervt ist der laute Freilauf.


----------



## keroson (16. Oktober 2006)

Wow geiles Bike und geiles Bild, glückwunsch zum kauf...


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Oktober 2006)

Huhu!
Der Hillkiller hat nun auch nen Würfel vorzuweisen  
Heute gerade so halbwegs Fertig geworden...

Seht selbst: 









HK


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (16. Oktober 2006)

...schönes Bike! Ist das einer der Elite Rahmen, die es kürzlich im Set mit der R7 bei eBay gab? ...und welche Naben sind das?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Oktober 2006)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal die Hayes draufgelassen...das einzige, was mich ein wenig nervt ist der laute Freilauf.



Du hast die Ringlè Naben? Die scheinen wirklich sehr laut zu sein was u.U. auf die Nerven gehen kann.
Meine DT-Naben haben zwar auch ein Freilaufgeräusch. was ich aber als angenehm ruhig empfinde.
Also dann steht wohl bei Zeit ein LRS-Update bei dir an ?? 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Oktober 2006)

Jap das ist eines dieser Sets.
Aber dieses Grau ist einfach schön, schön gediegen und zeitlos...

Sind ganz normale XT Naben, die ich halt noch so hatte.

cu.HK


----------



## John Rico (16. Oktober 2006)

Was für ne Rahmenhöhe ist das denn?
Sieht nach ner recht heftigen Sattelüberhöhung aus!

Und was für ne Kurbel ist das?
Wirkt das nur so oder ist das große Kettenblatt riesig?


----------



## Flugrost (16. Oktober 2006)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hier nun mal das ersta Bild meines Bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pic, nice Bike!
Mir is aufgefallen, dass Dir das hier helfen könnte, die Sattelstütze zu schützen:


			
				Fliegeisen schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner Tip betreffs Sattelklemmmimik: Schnellspannhebel auf die "nicht Kettenblattseite" drehen, Verdrehsicherung da reindrehen, wo sie hingehört (=Sattelklemmschlitz) und ein Würth oa silberfarbiges Duck/Gaffatape über den verbleibenden Restschlitz kleben.
> Vorteile: Erstens optisch unauffällig weil gleiche Farbe und zweitens kann dann erst die Syntace Schmutzdichtung überhaupt fktionieren.


ps.: Die Griffe sind auch falschrum montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2006)

..Hier ist es nun , mein neues Liebhaberstück


----------



## Flugrost (16. Oktober 2006)

Deine Sattelklemme is auch verdreht, hoerman2201.


Hüpsch!! ... in schwarz


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schön dein Stereo in Schwarz ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2006)

@ flugrost - inwiefern die sattelstütze verdreht. was hat das denn auf sich ??v.g. sören


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Oktober 2006)

Nicht die Sattelstütze, ich denke er meint die Sattelklemme bzgl. der "Sicherung" die von Syntace mit eingedreht wurde. Die soll zwischen den Sattelrohrschlitz kommen, oder so ...


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was für ne Rahmenhöhe ist das denn?
> Sieht nach ner recht heftigen Sattelüberhöhung aus!
> 
> Und was für ne Kurbel ist das?
> Wirkt das nur so oder ist das große Kettenblatt riesig?



Rahmenhöhe 22", hatte lang überlegt, doch bei 1.95 lässt sich kaum was anderes machen. Bin lang 21" gefahren hatte aber das problem das 400er Sattelstützen zukurz oder auch max war. Doch bin erstaunt, so riesieg siehts in natura garnich aus. Sattelüberhöhung knapp 15cm, muss ja sein, denn das bike soll ja flink bewegt werden...
Ist ne FSA V-Drive mit ganz normalen 44T KB, naja aber kommt bald was anderes, doch naja hatte die halt da, und farblich kaum zu übertreffen.

cu.HK


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Oktober 2006)

@Alex: Wenn´s mich wirklich zu sehr nervt kommen andere Naben dran, denn die Ringlé Naben sind wirklich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Meint ihr mein Bike im Bezug auf die Sattelstützenklemme und/oder den Griffen?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Oktober 2006)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> @Alex: Wenn´s mich wirklich zu sehr nervt kommen andere Naben dran, denn die Ringlé Naben sind wirklich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> Meint ihr mein Bike im Bezug auf die Sattelstützenklemme und/oder den Griffen?



Mein Kollege fährt die Ringlè Nabe an seinem RMX und nach 2 Wochen DH in Italien und mehrere Runden hier bei uns ... er hat die Nase voll von dem Freilaufgeräusch. Kann einem schon ganz schön auf den Senkel gehen ....

Flugrost hatte ja mitgeteilt, dass Cube aus versehen die Griffposition und die Sattelklemme verkertherum montiert hat ... Sattelklemme dahingehend, dass die Sicherungsschraube nicht hinten im Sattelrohrschlitz hängt sondern vorne wo sie keinen Halt findet ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (17. Oktober 2006)

So und nun nochmal nen Paar fotos wo man auch was von dem SCR ELite erkennt *g*









cu.HK


----------



## Herr Schwall (17. Oktober 2006)

hy

das mit der Superlock - also Schraube vorn - das passt schon.

Zitat Syntace:

Immer am rechten Platz
Äusserst praktische (optionale) Verdrehsicherung über eine integrierte Kunststoffschraube. Durch das Anbringen eines M4 Gewindeloches am Sitzrohr mit geringem Aufwand an allen Rahmen nachrüstbar.


Die Öffnung der Schelle sollte immer am Schlitz des Sitzrohres liegen.

ride on


----------



## Flugrost (17. Oktober 2006)

Herr Schwall schrieb:


> hy
> 
> das mit der Superlock - also Schraube vorn - das passt schon.
> 
> ...



...aha, danke fürs recherchieren - bei mir bleibts trotzdem so, da jetzt kein  Sand mehr eindringen kann. Meine Stütze ist schon ordentlich verkratzt - das wollte ich Euch durch meine Klug.......erei ersparen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Oktober 2006)

... bevor ich mir ein Loch in den Rahmen bohre, nur damit Syntace seinen Willen kriegt und die Sattelklemme nicht verrutschen kann (...) forget about that ... Passt so wie es ist, evtl. umdrehen, aber das war dann auch schon das Maximum.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Das wird mein neues FUNBIKE ^ befindet sich noch im Aufbau 




Cube Flying Circus 2003 ?
Marzocchi All Mountain 2 
Vorbau + Lenker Truvativ Holzfeller
Mavic XM 729 Disc + Hope Pro II Naben 36 Loch
Kurbel FSA Mega Exo V-Drive
Hayes nine 203
.........

Mal gucken wie sich das Teil fahren lässt wenns fertig is...

mfg


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schickes Circus [email protected] Ich garantiere dir, du wirst Spass mit dem Bike haben. Bei uns hapert die Spielmöglichkeit einfach an Strecken, aber das was ich bisher mit dem Circus fahren konnte ... überzeugend.
Eine unkaputtbare Spassmaschine.

Was fehlt dir denn noch an Teilen???

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Ein Steuersatz .Gerade erst bestellt. FSA Orbit Z Eco.Passt ja sonst fast nix anderes...Wenn die Lagerschalen dann eingepresst  sind kann ich den "Funrider" endlich fertig machen !
Was mich etwas stört is das man die Hydraulikkabel von der Bremse trennen muss damit man sie in den Haltehülsen befestigen kann.Zumindest bei dem Rahmenmodell.

Was mich auch bissl grinsen lässt is der Steuerwinkel oder wie das auch heissen mag... Fast schon Choppermäßig ^^

Bin sehr gespannt wie sich das Bike fahren lässt


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Oktober 2006)

Jupp, das Problem mit den Bremszügen hatte ich bei meiner Julie auch. Aber eine Entlüftungskit von Magura hat da gute Dienste geleistet.
Finde ich allerdings schade das das Cube mit den Zugaufnahmen nicht anders gelöst hat, so ähnlich wie bei Rocky ... aber nunja.

Das Bike ist für seien Masse erstaunlich agil. Aber das wirst du bei Zeit sicher selber feststellen ..... 

Alex


----------



## Jack Hardcore (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo  
Komme ich aus Großbritannien gefalle so Entschuldigung mein armer Deutscher.

Dieses ist mein Fahrrad, CUBE XC PRO... informieren Sie mich, was Sie an es denken  



















...


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (18. Oktober 2006)

Geiles Bike! Schöne Komponenten; vor allem die Klingel! Ist das die neue Tune-Klingel "Geiler Sound"? 

(...Spass muss sein!)

...ne; mal im Ernst: Wirklich schönes Bike!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Oktober 2006)

Hi Jack,

ein sehr schönes XC !!!

Aber extra dafür einen Thread aufmachen, dass wird von den Admins nicht gerne gesehen.

Poste es am besten in diesem Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134363&page=42



Greetz

Alex


----------



## keroson (18. Oktober 2006)

A dream in Black...
Ich würd die Griffe noch gegen ganz schwarze eintausche...


----------



## Cuberia (18. Oktober 2006)

...dann will ich auch nochmal  





werd demnächst auch mal draussen Fotos machen .


----------



## Flugrost (18. Oktober 2006)

kurzer Nachtrag:


Herr Schwall schrieb:


> hy
> 
> das mit der Superlock - also Schraube vorn - das passt schon.
> 
> ...





			
				cubeI schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schonmal jemand die Anleitung von der Syntace super Lock Sattelrohrklemme gelesen?? Da steht drin, dass die beiden Schlitze (von Rohr und Klemme) NICHT übereinstimmen dürfen..........





			
				cubeI schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterlesen..., aber steht wirklich da.



Öhem, bin verwirrt. Logisch für mich ist die schmutzdichte Version à cubeI et moi (incl Tape!). Durch die anfängliche Montage und den dadurch ermöglichten Sandeintritt is meine syntteure SStütze nicht mehr gewinnbringend veräußerbar. `hab sie als Gebrauchsgegenstand deklariert - das bischen Luxus kann man manchmal gut gebrauchen .


----------



## LTD Team (19. Oktober 2006)

meeeeeein schatz


----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2006)

schöne Schaufel ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider601 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hat halt nicht jeder...ach so nein,bin der einzige!!!!!!


----------



## Jonez (22. Oktober 2006)

Gibts noch ein kleineres Bild?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Oktober 2006)

freerider601 schrieb:


> Hat halt nicht jeder...ach so nein,bin der einzige!!!!!!




DAS will ich aber bitte mal in grösser sehen !!!!!!


----------



## Hjoerch (23. Oktober 2006)

ltd team

Ist der Rahmen nicht ein bisserl groß?Die Sattelstütze ist ja kaum ausgezogen, oder ist das Teil für´s Foto präpariert?


----------



## ibislover (28. Oktober 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> DAS will ich aber bitte mal in grösser sehen !!!!!!


da ich das foto gemacht habe, kannst du das gerne haben! 






gruß,
phil


----------



## patrick78 (28. Oktober 2006)

holà! jetzt hab ich endlich mal ein foto geschossen...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Oktober 2006)

ibislover schrieb:


> da ich das foto gemacht habe, kannst du das gerne haben!
> 
> gruß,
> phil



Sehr geil, Phil, vielen Dank !!!!

Aber so komplett weiss ohne ein kleines Decal ... etwas "kahl" .... aber geil !!!!
Schön wenn man gewisse Privilegien geniessen kann 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (28. Oktober 2006)

*ibislover:* Ein wahrhaft geiles Bike, so langsam aber sicher setzt sich wohl die *Farbe weiß* neben dem Automobilsektor u. a. auch im _Bikebereich_ durch - sieht rattenscharf aus!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Oktober 2006)

hier ein foto von meinem würfel.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Oktober 2006)

Sehr hübscher "Oldtimer" !!!

Ride On


Alex


----------



## Mathias2297 (31. Oktober 2006)

ibislover schrieb:


> da ich das foto gemacht habe, kannst du das gerne haben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi echt schickes Bike? welches Modell ist denn das?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Oktober 2006)

Das ist wohl ein Fahrrad .... namens Fritzz !!!!


----------



## Mathias2297 (31. Oktober 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ein Fahrrad .... namens Fritzz !!!!


Danke! Cube kenne ich nicht so genau, kann die drei in Frage kommenden Modelle nicht so auseinanderhalten...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Oktober 2006)

Mathias2297 schrieb:


> Danke! Cube kenne ich nicht so genau, kann die drei in Frage kommenden Modelle nicht so auseinanderhalten...



Kein Thema .... dafür bin ich doch da 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## M!tch (31. Oktober 2006)

kleiner tipp:
an den reifen sieht man, dass es mit sicherheit nicht das sting sein kann, da diese viel zu fett für ein cc-bike sind. dass es auch nicht das stereo ist, erkennt man dann z.b. am kurzen und breiten vorbau und an der kurzen sattelstütze, sodass nur noch das fritzz übrig bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (31. Oktober 2006)

M!tch schrieb:


> kleiner tipp:
> an den reifen sieht man, dass es mit sicherheit nicht das sting sein kann, da diese viel zu fett für ein cc-bike sind. dass es auch nicht das stereo ist, erkennt man dann z.b. am kurzen und breiten vorbau und an der kurzen sattelstütze, sodass nur noch das fritzz übrig bleibt.


viel zu kompliziert!  
man schaut auf die maxle hr achse und weiß.... aha, ein fritzz! 

gruß,
phil


----------



## Subraid (31. Oktober 2006)

ibislover schrieb:


> viel zu kompliziert!
> man schaut auf die maxle hr achse und weiß.... aha, ein fritzz!



Immernoch zu kompliziert.
Man schaut auf das Nutzerprofil von freerider601 ließt "Bike: Cube Fritzz, Cube Flying Circus" und schließt gekonnt das Circus als Möglichkeit aus...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Oktober 2006)

> Immernoch zu kompliziert.
> Man schaut auf das Nutzerprofil von freerider601 ließt "Bike: Cube Fritzz, Cube Flying Circus" und schließt gekonnt das Circus als Möglichkeit aus...




Ich würde es immer noch am HR-Nabenmaß identifizieren ....


----------



## Mathias2297 (31. Oktober 2006)

Ihr sollt hier Bilder posten und nicht über mich herziehen  

wenn ihr schon dabei seit, könnt ihr mal ein Detail Bild von dem Umwerfer zeigen wie dieser an den Rahmen befestigt ist? Wäre cool


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Oktober 2006)

Die Umwerferversion schimpft sich E-Type und wird zwischen Innenlager und Rahmen befestigt....und es zieht ja niemand über dich her 

Und bzgl. des Bilder postens .... da gebe ich dir recht, aber meine Bikes sind ja schon bekannt, das Blatt muss ich leider weitergeben.


----------



## david0815 (1. November 2006)

die Schöne reloaded:






jetzt endlich als vollwertiges Tourenhardtail


----------



## Uwehasi (1. November 2006)

Geil. Und wenn's die Bomber noch in blau/creme gäbe wär's perfekt


----------



## ses-motorsport (2. November 2006)

Hey Cuber,
habe lange überleg was ich mir nach 7 Jahren Rennrad, kaufe und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen:

ES MUSS EIN CUBE SEIN!

War heut beim Händler meines Vertrauens und habe mir das Cube LTD TEAM Modelljahr 2007. Ist sofort Lieferbar und wenn ich Glück habe sogar morgen schon da! (UPS sei dank)
Werd natürlich sofort Bilderr Posten... Hat jemand schon das Bike zu Hause??

Gruß bis die Tage
Sebastian


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (3. November 2006)

So da es bei uns schon schneit hab ich mal eben die Winterreifen aufgezogen, und kann nun sagen: Die Maxxis Minion DH 2,5 passen im Zusammenhang mit Mavic XM321 auch ins AMS Comp...........mit Mavic Crossland hat ich das ja schonmal gezeigt


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. November 2006)

Scheinen zu passen 

Aber da bremst auch einer ganz schön derbe mit dem Hinterrad ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (3. November 2006)

öhm hm ja NE oda naja gut ähm ich gebs ja zuuuu.

wollt auch schon vorder und hinterrad tauschen, aber das sind ja mal echt 2 unterschiedliche reifen grübel grübel


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. November 2006)

Optimal bremst man ca. 70% vorne und 30% hinten ... ausser natürlich du driftest mit 40-50 Sachen auf'm Schotter um die Kurve 
Aber wurscht ... ist ja bloss Gummi (etwas teures Gummi, muss man eingestehen...)


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (3. November 2006)

Ja ne das is mir scho klar, und wie gesagt die dinger sind auch nur noch als winterreifen im einsatz, weil ansonsten, lassen die echt zu viel gummi.

Neuerung am Bike is übrigens:
203mm Scheibe vorne
und der Cubeschriftzug hinten von einem Edlen Spender
neue Sattelstütze mit Marikierungen

und die 203mm scheibe vorne macht nen Welten Unterschied zur 180er  vorher.
einfach TOP!

achja und die minion waren wirklich der einzige teuere gummi den ich hab, die little oder fat albert hab ich im satz immer so für ca 20 euro gekauft.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. November 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> Ja ne das is mir scho klar, und wie gesagt die dinger sind auch nur noch als winterreifen im einsatz, weil ansonsten, lassen die echt zu viel gummi.
> 
> Neuerung am Bike is übrigens:
> 203mm Scheibe vorne
> ...



Ich wollte gerade sagen .. die Aufkleber kenne ich doch irgendwoher !!! 

Grössere Scheiben vorne merkst du sofort und kann auch nicht verkehrt sein mehr Bremskraft zu haben.

In welcher Mischung fährst du denn den Minion?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## mr proper (3. November 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> und die 203mm scheibe vorne macht nen Welten Unterschied zur 180er  vorher.
> einfach TOP!



Ick find für Hayes immer nur 203er oder die 160er Scheiben habt ihr ein Plan wo man 180er her bekommt, mit passendem Adapter für hinten?? 



(Ick weiß mein bike is nur für 160er frei aber                           mmmh ach ihr wisst schon)


----------



## ses-motorsport (4. November 2006)

Gestern abend frisch eingetroffen


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (4. November 2006)

ses-motorsport schrieb:


> Gestern abend frisch eingetroffen




AAAH ein echter leckerbissen 

der minion hat 60a falls es das ist was du wissen wolltest


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. November 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> AAAH ein echter leckerbissen
> 
> der minion hat 60a falls es das ist was du wissen wolltest



@Ses-motorsport: Ich kann leider kein Bild sehen, nur ne Verlinkung in deine eigenen Dateien....will auch bike sehen !!!!! 

@Meister Proper: Schau mal bei Bike-Components, die haben die Scheibe und auch den Adapter welcher aber ein Auslaufmodell zu sein scheint (???)

@Buh: Ja genau das wollte ich wissen. Ich meine nämlich irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass die weichen Super Tacky (42a) Mischungen bei zu niedrigen Tempereaturen zu verhärten drohen ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Jonez (4. November 2006)

Hier ist mal mein neues Reaction   (im Standart Race-look   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRy (8. November 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:


> meeeeeein schatz



ist das das neue ltd race 07 ??
sieht ja richtig geil aus  
gibts vielleicht schon erfahrungsberichte oder noch mehr Bilder ?


----------



## Svette (8. November 2006)

Nein, ich glaube das ist lediglich das 2006er LTD Team in limegreen. Aber das ltd race 07 sieht so weit ich weiß ähnlich bis genauso aus. 

so in etwa....


----------



## MPK (9. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch das LTD Team 2007 in Schwarz bestellt.

Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Bike? Habe bis jetzt ein Trek (Crossbike) gefahren und habe mich doch von einem Mountainbike überzeugen lassen.


----------



## cuberni (9. November 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

hast nichts falsch gemacht , ist´n schönes Bike mit ganz guten Part´s.
Fahre selber ein LTD3 2005 (sozusagen den Vor-Vorgänger), bin bisher top zufrieden, wobei beim LTD Team wieder ein paar Neuerungen (z.B. bessere Kurbel)verbaut sind.

Freu dich drauf, wirst bestimmt viel Spaß damit haben!

Berni


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (9. November 2006)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ick find für Hayes immer nur 203er oder die 160er Scheiben habt ihr ein Plan wo man 180er her bekommt, mit passendem Adapter für hinten??


Gucke da:
http://www.trickstuff.de/prod_scheiben.htm
nich wirklich billig, aber gut.


----------



## ses-motorsport (10. November 2006)

So ich habs nochmal versucht, hier mein LDT Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. November 2006)

Sieht schon gut aus, nur mach mal ein Bild draussen und komplett


----------



## ses-motorsport (10. November 2006)




----------



## MPK (10. November 2006)

cool,

ist ja auch schon das 2007ér Modell.

Schon gefahren damit? Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Luke2205 (10. November 2006)

So dann will ich mein  gutes Stück [LTD Race] auch mal präsentieren







[Die Pedale kommen noch ab]


----------



## Jonez (10. November 2006)

wunderhübsch!  

Das Rot is echt geil!


----------



## teichtobi (11. November 2006)

so, hier is mein xms, einma mit handy aufgenomm´und ein ma von google!!
ausstattung noch normal aba will demnächst neue pedale und kürzeren vorbau samt neuen lenker drauf bauen...


und an luke2205: was haste da für bremsen dran?marta sl oder ne avid?


und an alle dir auch so´n ding ham: ist die schwinge an der der dämpfer montiert ist weiß, wie im prospekt, oder wie bei mir schwarz?!!


----------



## M!tch (12. November 2006)

teichtobi schrieb:


> und an luke2205: was haste da für bremsen dran?marta sl oder ne avid?



es ist ne marta. das hab ich erkannt, bevor ich sein bilderalbum angeschaut habe
und jetzt ratet mal wie.


----------



## StefanAC (12. November 2006)

hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich auch gerne in die galerie der cube-fahrer einreihen:
mein cube reaction race modell 2006:


----------



## Hjoerch (12. November 2006)

pedalen behalten ....den Rest verkaufen.....


----------



## keroson (12. November 2006)

so möchte das mal in den Raum stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. November 2006)

Schicker Aufkleber !!!!


----------



## DerTeufel (12. November 2006)

Mein 2005er LTD AMS


----------



## keroson (12. November 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Schicker Aufkleber !!!!



find ich auch, hier der komplette noch neue Rahmen, bau jetzt Teile dran die ich noch rumliegen hab, bid mitte nächste Saison soll des bike dann so 9500gr wiegen





edit: so hier das fertige bike:





PS: allen Cube Elite Rahmen Fahrern sollte was aufgefallen sein.


----------



## 0mega101 (12. November 2006)

Hallo, das ist mein erstes Bike (AMS PRO), ca. 2 Wochen alt. gekauft bei http://www.fahrradtreff-denkendorf.de

Den Händler kann ich nur empfehlen, guter Service, gute Preise!
Gruß
0mega101


----------



## softcake (13. November 2006)

@keroson:

Sieht aus wie ein 20". Hast Du den Rahmen mal gewogen? Mein 20" elite team von 2005 wiegt 1750g ohne Sattelschelle. Hatte mir ein paar Gramm weniger erhofft.

softcake


----------



## keroson (13. November 2006)

der Rahmen wiegt 1630 gr... ist aber *weder* ein 06 *noch* ein 05 elite Rahmen, ausserdem ist es ein 18" rahmen


----------



## guhl (15. November 2006)

diesem sommer neu erworben


----------



## FRy (15. November 2006)

ist hier schon jemand im besitz eines 2007 reaction modells ?
habe meins gestern bestellt, mein händler kann mir aber noch nicht sagen wie lange ich drauf warten muss...


----------



## keroson (15. November 2006)

jones hat glaub ich eins (keine Garantie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRy (16. November 2006)

habe gerade erfahren das es mitte Dezember gebaut wird
und gestern habe ich mein altes cube schon verkauft


----------



## Cube_Elite (16. November 2006)

@keroson

Wo ist der unterschied zum 06 Elite Team Rahmen???


----------



## Jonez (16. November 2006)

keroson schrieb:


> jones hat glaub ich eins (keine Garantie)



Leider nicht,hab das günstigere 06er Modell genommen! mein Händler hatte aber schon 07er Bikes im Laden!


----------



## keroson (16. November 2006)

Cube_Elite schrieb:


> @keroson
> 
> Wo ist der unterschied zum 06 Elite Team Rahmen???



extra Strebe an der Discbrake aufnahme (Geschichte dazu per pm)


----------



## gerrit981 (17. November 2006)

Vorankündigung:

In ab ca. 2 Wochen dürft ihr eure Blicke über mein frisches, neues, scharfes und rechtzeitig zum Winter eintreffendes Fritzz schweifen lassen.


----------



## stilogt (18. November 2006)

Ich möcht euch mein Sting nicht vorenthalten. Die Fotos sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell, mittlerweile habe ich die Marta-Carbon- Bremshebel und die neuen Venti-Disc Scheiben geholt und auf Michelin Latex Schläche umgerüstet. Die Venti Disc Scheiben verwende ich für meinen 2. LRS (XRC 180)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaphodb520 (19. November 2006)

Na, ist das ein Schätzchen? 
Gerade 3 Wochen alt.  
Und so viele Knöpfe, an denen man rumdrehen kann.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. November 2006)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Vorankündigung:
> 
> In ab ca. 2 Wochen dürft ihr eure Blicke über mein frisches, neues, scharfes und rechtzeitig zum Winter eintreffendes Fritzz schweifen lassen.




Ich bin schon wahnsinnig auf dein neues Bike gespannt.
Kann man erfahren in welcher Ausstattungsvariante du dich entschieden hast?
Und die Wartezeit wird sicher erträglich werden, zumindest hoffe ich das für dich 




stilogt schrieb:


> Ich möcht euch mein Sting nicht vorenthalten. Die Fotos sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell, mittlerweile habe ich die Marta-Carbon- Bremshebel und die neuen Venti-Disc Scheiben geholt und auf Michelin Latex Schläche umgerüstet. Die Venti Disc Scheiben verwende ich für meinen 2. LRS (XRC 180)



Sehr geil. Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Schlitten.
Kannst ja bei Zeit mal ein Bild mit aktueller Ausstattung posten ....



zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Na, ist das ein Schätzchen?
> Gerade 3 Wochen alt.
> Und so viele Knöpfe, an denen man rumdrehen kann.




 Kommentarlos ... geil !!!!!
Nur ein grösseres Bild muss her 

Was an den Einstellungen bereitet dir denn noch Sorgen ???? Evtl. können wir ja helfen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## zaphodb520 (19. November 2006)

Irgendwie komm ich mit dem SPV nicht wirklich klar. Die Anleitung ist mir zu wirr.
Gibts eine leicht verständliche Anleitung für den Dämpfer?
SAG hab ich richtig eingestellt, Zugstufe stimmt auch. Aber die Druckstufe ist mir zu langsam. Muß ich da den SPV-Druck oder das SPV-Volumen reduzieren?


----------



## zaphodb520 (19. November 2006)

Ach, und an der Gabel- 
Beim Bremsen taucht die Gabel sehr stark ein. 
SAG stimmt auch. 
Muß ich da die Lowspeed oder die Highspeeddruckstufe härter stellen?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. November 2006)

zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich mit dem SPV nicht wirklich klar. Die Anleitung ist mir zu wirr.
> Gibts eine leicht verständliche Anleitung für den Dämpfer?
> SAG hab ich richtig eingestellt, Zugstufe stimmt auch. Aber die Druckstufe ist mir zu langsam. Muß ich da den SPV-Druck oder das SPV-Volumen reduzieren?



Über das SPV-Volumen stellst du ja ein, ob der Dämpfer eher progressiv oder linear federt.
Ich habe das Volumen relativ unberührt gelassen, sprich Oberkante Biggypack = Oberkante Schraube (nicht die Oberste Kante sondern das es flächenbündig abschliesst)
Die Druckstufe stellst du über den Luftdruck ein.
Ich fahre in der SPV-Kammer knapp 50PSI (also minimal-Wert) um ein schluckfreudiges Heck zu haben. Aber das kommt natürlich auch immer auf die persönlichen Anforderungen drauf an 



zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Ach, und an der Gabel-
> Beim Bremsen taucht die Gabel sehr stark ein.
> SAG stimmt auch.
> Muß ich da die Lowspeed oder die Highspeeddruckstufe härter stellen?
> ...



Hui, bei der Fox Gabel kenne ich mich jetzt nicht aus, ich fahre ja die 66RC2X.
Die Druckstufe sorgt für ein sensibleres Ansprechverhalten. Die Gabel reagiert dadurch schon bei kleineren Schlägen und Federt ein.
Die Zugstufe sorgt für ein langsames oder schnelles Ausfedern.

Am einfachsten (auch etwas zeitaufwendig) wäre es, einfach so lange dran rumzuspielen, bis man die für sich optimalen Werte gefunden hat. Oder du hast eine kleine Hausstrecke auf der du jede Einstellung gleich testen kannst.

Ich hoffe wenigstens ein bisschen geholfen zu haben. Eigentlich ist es kein Hexenwerk aber es bedarf ein wenig Geduld die optimale Einstellung gefunden zu haben....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (19. November 2006)

Ja klar. Ich habe die Hayes Ausstattung genommen.
Andere Reifen müssen noch dran, Betties und die 2007 X9 mit Triggern.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. November 2006)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Ja klar. Ich habe die Hayes Ausstattung genommen.
> Andere Reifen müssen noch dran, Betties und die 2007 X9 mit Triggern.



Sauber ... kein Chance Shamona ... mal ehrlich, ich fahre lieber SRAM ... aber ohne jetzt jemandem ans Bein pinkeln zu wollen.

Wäre klasse wenn du mal bescheid gibst wie sich die 2007er X9-Schaltung verhält und fahren lässt ... wenn es dann soweit ist.


----------



## gerrit981 (19. November 2006)

Ich wil vor allem die bessere einstellbarkeit der neuen Trigger nutzen.
Die Rapid Fire sind zu eingeschränkt, dank der total überflüssigen Ganganzeige.


----------



## gerrit981 (20. November 2006)

zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Ach, und an der Gabel-
> Beim Bremsen taucht die Gabel sehr stark ein.
> SAG stimmt auch.
> Muß ich da die Lowspeed oder die Highspeeddruckstufe härter stellen?
> ...



Für langsames Einfedern ist die Lowspeed Druckstufe da. Bei zu starkem Einfedern beim Bremsen müsste sie härter eingestellt werden.


----------



## zaphodb520 (20. November 2006)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Für langsames Einfedern ist die Lowspeed Druckstufe da. Bei zu starkem Einfedern beim Bremsen müsste sie härter eingestellt werden.



Na, ich hab getze 2 Wochen Urlaub und den Deister vor der Haustür.
Schaun mer mal. Wär ja gelacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobby nick (23. November 2006)

He Glückwunsch,

sieht fast aus wie meins .2006er.Bis auf den Schriftzug,ich hoffe du hast genauso viel Spaß wie ich.

let it roll


----------



## Marsmann (23. November 2006)

bitte unter fotos kucken da die datei zu groß ist 

ich weiß nicht das beste aber für 400 ganz passabel und fahren tuts auch gut
mfg maik


----------



## gerrit981 (23. November 2006)

Wenn man bedenkt womit ich früher rumgegurkt bin, ist das Teil doch optimal.


----------



## Marsmann (23. November 2006)

joa geht eigentlich


----------



## gerrit981 (23. November 2006)

Das war vor allem auf die gabel bezogen
eine indy sl (1200) biegt sich gut durch wenn 85 kilo auf ihr lasten


----------



## Marsmann (23. November 2006)

was in gottwes namen ist eine indy sl? ich weiß nur das ich mit meiner gabel gut zu frieden bin


----------



## cubes (26. November 2006)

hier meine Dreckschleuder







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rolficube (26. November 2006)

Das Cube LTD Comp 2007 ist seit einer Woche mein neues Bike.


----------



## Marsmann (26. November 2006)

habt ihr alle viel geld.... schei teeni-leben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heitzer (27. November 2006)

CUBE Elite Teamline Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze zu Verkaufen . Kaum gefahren da der Rahmen zu klein ist . 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/274482/cat/500/ppuser/16406


----------



## CUBEDriver65195 (27. November 2006)

@heitzer!
Falscher Thread, oder?


----------



## MarcoITA (28. November 2006)

This is my bike


----------



## Jierdan (28. November 2006)

mir fällt irgendwie auf, dass die meisten ihre Sattelstütze extrem weit draußen haben, 15-20 cm über Lenkerniveau - fahrt ihr nur Bergauf? also ich hätte bergab so die befürchtung einen ungewollten abgang übern Lenker zu machen... bei der höhe kann man sich ja nichtmal mehr anständig hinter den Sattel klemmen, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## heitzer (28. November 2006)

CUBEDriver65195 schrieb:


> @heitzer!
> Falscher Thread, oder?




Werbung


----------



## Johnnybike (28. November 2006)

zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich mit dem SPV nicht wirklich klar. Die Anleitung ist mir zu wirr.
> Gibts eine leicht verständliche Anleitung für den Dämpfer?
> SAG hab ich richtig eingestellt, Zugstufe stimmt auch. Aber die Druckstufe ist mir zu langsam. Muß ich da den SPV-Druck oder das SPV-Volumen reduzieren?



Ich würde den SPV-Druck am Anfang auf's Minimum stellen (Steht in der Anleitung). Wenn's dann zu fest wippt in kleinen Schritten erhöhen. Somit hast du bestes Ansprechverhalten.

Gegen tiefes Eintauchen der Gabel bei Stufen oder Ähnlichem musst du die Lowspeed-Druckstufe erhöhen. Die Highspeed würde ich so lange ganz offen lassen bis dir die Gabel durchschlägt. Somit nutzt du den ganzen Federweg besser aus. Auch hier gilt je weniger Druckstufe (betrifft vor allem die Lowspeed-Druckstufe), desto sensibler.

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (29. November 2006)

@Jierdan

Seh ich auch so.
Bei meinem alten Bike (Scott 20,5") ist der Sattel auch 19 cm höher als der Lenker.
Deshalb hab ich mir jetzt das Stereo in 22" bestellt, auch wenn hier einige geschrieben haben 
18" reicht und bei 22" würde man zu tief fallen.


----------



## zaphodb520 (29. November 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich würde den SPV-Druck am Anfang auf's Minimum stellen (Steht in der Anleitung). Wenn's dann zu fest wippt in kleinen Schritten erhöhen. Somit hast du bestes Ansprechverhalten.
> 
> Gegen tiefes Eintauchen der Gabel bei Stufen oder Ähnlichem musst du die Lowspeed-Druckstufe erhöhen. Die Highspeed würde ich so lange ganz offen lassen bis dir die Gabel durchschlägt. Somit nutzt du den ganzen Federweg besser aus. Auch hier gilt je weniger Druckstufe (betrifft vor allem die Lowspeed-Druckstufe), desto sensibler.
> 
> Johnny



So im Groben hab ich es jetzt ja schon. Bis auf ein ganz klein bißchen Wippen ist es o.k. Wippt ungefähr so, wie bei meinem letzten Rad mit blockiertem Dämpfer, also ganz minimal.
Nur im Wiegetritt fühlt es sich irgendwie an, als würde der Hinterbau durchsacken. Ist nicht unangenehm, nur irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Marsmann (30. November 2006)

naja aber ich muss auch bei nem 22" rahemen meine sattelstütze so hoch machen.... wie gro seid ihr den das ihr den sattel so weit nach unten machen könnt?


----------



## Jierdan (30. November 2006)

185 und bei 22" kann ich den sattel recht tief fahren.


----------



## Marsmann (30. November 2006)

ich bin 190 cm und habe ne beinlänge von 1m deswegen so hoch anders gehts net so gut kommt aber auch halt drauf an was du machst mit dem rad


----------



## HarD_KnockZZ (1. Dezember 2006)

So das is dann mein Flying Circus...Schreibt doch mal was ihr dazu meint!


----------



## numinisflo (1. Dezember 2006)

super Bild...


----------



## Jonez (3. Dezember 2006)

Hier können ja auch Tourenbilder rein ?!





Hier mal eins von Gestern


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schön in Szene gesetzt dein Bike ... gefällt mir!


----------



## Trumpf (3. Dezember 2006)

Nettes Bike, und ein netter Turm ist es auch. Ich komme aus Umgebung Gengenbach. Achern ist nicht wirklich meine Ecke, aber eine Turm-Tour schlag ich selten aus (Wir haben ja schliesslich jede Menge Berge mit Türmen hier in der Umgebung). 
Wo steht denn der Turm von dem Foto ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (3. Dezember 2006)

@Trumpf

Das ist der alte Hornisgrindenturm oberhalb vom Mummelsee! 500 m hintendran steht der große Funkturm!


----------



## Trumpf (3. Dezember 2006)

Danke, hab es mir schon fast gedacht dass es nur Hornisgrinde sein kann.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (4. Dezember 2006)

So mal wieder n kleines Update #
zum AMS:
vorne jetzt mit 203 mm Scheibe leckomio hätt nicht gedacht das von 180mm auf 203mm son derber unterschied ist ECHT KRASS
X9 Trigger und X9 Schaltwerk
jup ich weis am schaltwerk muss der seilzug noch gekürzt werden, aber bin noch am einstellen 
und was ich sehr schön find, is das ich die bremshebel, dank der x9 trigger nun noch weiter nach aussen setzen konnte.


 

 

 




Aber am schönsten:
Jetzt ist mein LTD2 endlich so wie ichs haben wollte ( die verschiedenen looks kann man im Bilderbereich sehn )
Veränderungen gegenüber den letzten Bildern:
Statt 8fach XT jetzt 9 fach (die sind vom AMS zum LTD gewandert--> wenn jetzt jemand 8 fach Schalthebel Ritzel Kette oder sowas benötigt melden )
VRO Vorbau mit ultralite 7075 Lenker und Barplugs mit Ritchey WCS Hörnchen ( auf ebay ersteigert )
MX Comp Air 03 gegen MX Comp ETA 04 100mm getauscht ( auf ebay ersteigert für 40 Euro inkl versand ich lach mich etz noch schlapp)
MAGURA HS 33 gegen Hayes HFX9 mit Carbonhebeln getauscht ( hatte ein freund übrig ) Vorne 180mm und hinten 160mm
nur pedale hätt ich noch gerne andere Weis da wer was günstig gutes? (Bärentatzen)


----------



## mr proper (9. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Condor (10. Dezember 2006)

Dann viel Spass noch damit, solang die Kettenstrebe hält... so kriegst Du die garantiert klein. Gerade bei dem Rahmen... ist doch ein 04er Comp oder?


----------



## mr proper (10. Dezember 2006)

05er Hat ne 06er Strebe bekommen, und nee bei dem Ding kommt man auch mit nem Mitropa gesund runter, Man landet in einem Wattewaldboden ohne den geringsten Schlag zu bekommen, außerdem is die Landezohne mit jenau richtig Gefälle. Der Dämpfer kommt ja auch nich ma richtig zum Einsatz. Wen ick n Bunnyhop oder mache oder eine mittlere Wurtzel übersehe is das schon ungesunder für den Ramen.
Ick fahr jetzt den Hartz rocken

PS die Strebe hat es zerhauen weil ich beim Uphill voll hoch gedrücht hab und debei eine Wurtzel geschluckt wurde allso höchstens 4-5cm hochl


----------



## FRy (25. Dezember 2006)

mein Reaction 2007 (K18)
am 22.12 erhalten


----------



## keroson (25. Dezember 2006)

da musst du aber noch n paar käbelchen kürzen z.B. lockout...
sieht ja super verarbeitet aus, richtig edel, was mkir aber dennoch nicht gefällt ist der Sattel und die blauen Griffe....


----------



## fox_20 (25. Dezember 2006)

was soll ich dazu noch sagen außer sabber sabber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Dezember 2006)

Sattel + Lenker ... ansonsten


----------



## Stubbyking (26. Dezember 2006)

so, nun muss ich doch auch mal für Gesprächsstoff mit meinem "verunstaltetem" Cube LTD1 sorgen. Ich brauchte ein Bike für die Stadt. Also Slicks rauf, anderen Lenker, Rennrad Kassette (Ultegra) und ne Gabel mit weniger Federweg (ist nichts dolles, denn später wenn mal wieder Geld über ist soll dort ne PACE RC 31 rauf, und Griffe kommen auch noch) .. . Sonstige Gimmics: Spiegler Stahlflex Bremsschläuche, Alligator Cables, Deore XT Antrieb, Ritchey Lenkung, Crane Creek ZS22L, Magura HS 33, Marvic XM321 Felgen Auf Deore XT Narben, Conti Sport Contact... Kette KMC X9   ...   so und nu los... Kritiken


----------



## n70tester (30. Dezember 2006)

ähm wieso sind da keine Griffe drauf
?


----------



## fox_20 (31. Dezember 2006)

Das ist mein baby mit einer neuen frisch lackirten federgabel.


----------



## fissenid (1. Januar 2007)

Stubbyking schrieb:


> so, nun muss ich doch auch mal für Gesprächsstoff mit meinem "verunstaltetem" Cube LTD1 sorgen. Ich brauchte ein Bike für die Stadt. Also Slicks rauf, anderen Lenker, Rennrad Kassette (Ultegra) und ne Gabel mit weniger Federweg (ist nichts dolles, denn später wenn mal wieder Geld über ist soll dort ne PACE RC 31 rauf, und Griffe kommen auch noch) .. . Sonstige Gimmics: Spiegler Stahlflex Bremsschläuche, Alligator Cables, Deore XT Antrieb, Ritchey Lenkung, Crane Creek ZS22L, Magura HS 33, Marvic XM321 Felgen Auf Deore XT Narben, Conti Sport Contact... Kette KMC X9   ...   so und nu los... Kritiken



einfach schönes Bike!!! also keine Kritik von mir..... ;-))


----------



## mr proper (10. Januar 2007)

Ick find solch straßen Fighter auch immer wieder richtig geil, sehen immer verdamt heiß aus. Nur leider is man damit egal wie leicht nie so schnel wie mit nem günstigem mittelklasse Renner Und als City bike is dan doch wieder ein bischen zu viel teuer dran. Aber wie gesagt würd man damit die Leistung wie mit nem Renner liefern, hätt ich auch einen sowas hier rum stehen.

An sonsten noch ein letztes mal mein allten CCler gequält schon erstaunlich was mein Ams so alles aus gehalten hat. 2mal hat es zwar auch die Hinterläufe breit gemacht aber das ging bei ner Reperatur Zeit von je 1ner Woche ok und null Problemen. Danke noch einmal Cube problemloser als mit Cube geht es wohl nur sehr selten Service is echt spitze. Wen noch mal die Wahl steht gerne wieder. Jetz is er im Ruhestand, verdient.
*1,5m Trob.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arny (24. Januar 2007)

Endlich ist es da!! 
Man bin ich glücklich!! Nur leider hat es heute das Schneien angefanen!!  







          

So jetzt gehe ich ins Bett und nehme meine neue Freundin mit!!
Schlaft gut!!


----------



## Popeye34 (24. Januar 2007)

ich probiere es ...die Bilder sind aber auch unter "Cross-Country Bikes" zu finden, aber das ist ja eine Rubrik für sich...

















Ich weis, der Rahmen... aber der wird bald ersetzt, die frage ist bloß gegen welchen?? Der Team ist doch bis zum gewissen Gewicht begrenzt oder? Ich wiege 85kg, wenn es aber Wärmer wird, dann ~81kg  

XzippO


----------



## Popeye34 (24. Januar 2007)

MarcoITA schrieb:


> This is my bike



Geiler Rahmen, und die Lackierung erst...


----------



## Stubbyking (24. Januar 2007)

Nice     Das Teil trifft mal voll meinen Geschmack. Sieht edel aus und hat die Stärke im Verborgenen. Soll heißen, alle Komponenten passen zusammen und tragen nicht dick auf... Und natürlich schicke Lackierung  

p.s. wenn du das Bike mal verkaufen möchtest lass es mich wissen


----------



## Popeye34 (24. Januar 2007)

Stubbyking schrieb:


> Nice     Das Teil trifft mal voll meinen Geschmack. Sieht edel aus und hat die Stärke im Verborgenen. Soll heißen, alle Komponenten passen zusammen und tragen nicht dick auf... Und natürlich schicke Lackierung
> 
> p.s. wenn du das Bike mal verkaufen möchtest lass es mich wissen



wen meinst du denn???


----------



## Stubbyking (24. Januar 2007)

oh, na klar bissl uneindeutig von mir... 

meine das bronze/silver whatever farbene Cube LTD SL ...


----------



## Popeye34 (24. Januar 2007)

Stubbyking schrieb:


> oh, na klar bissl uneindeutig von mir...
> 
> meine das bronze/silver whatever farbene Cube LTD SL ...



ja, kann mich da nur anschließen! Die Lackierung gefällt mir sehr gut, aber auch die Lime-Green?? ist toll!


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Januar 2007)

singlespeed, brakeless

fliegt gut


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Januar 2007)

fox_20 schrieb:


> Das ist mein baby mit einer neuen frisch lackirten federgabel.



Hehe, na so etwas in der Art kenne ich doch  Sehr schön gemacht, wobei mir in dem Fall das alles ein wenig viel der Farbe Weiss wäre ...



Arny schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da!!
> Man bin ich glücklich!! Nur leider hat es heute das Schneien angefanen!!
> 
> 
> ...



An dem Circus finde ich die neue Lackierung garnicht mal soo schlecht, passt zu dem Style den das Bike vertritt 



Chickenfeed schrieb:


> singlespeed, brakeless
> 
> fliegt gut



Nicht schlecht der Sprung ... einige "Aufkleber" hätten meiner Ansicht zwar nicht sein müssen, aber Geschmacksache


----------



## flyingcubic (27. Januar 2007)

so hier mal mein update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (28. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ist ja der Hammer, wo liegt denn schon so viel Schnee?

Andre


----------



## norman68 (28. Januar 2007)

So hat es bei mir in der Nähe von Nürnberg gestern auch noch ausgeschaut. Seit heute Nacht wird es aber schon wieder viel weniger den es ist jetzt zu warm für dei weise Bracht.

Ciao Norman


----------



## keroson (28. Januar 2007)

Schwarzwald:





edit: wenn der Schnee weg is wird Schaltung + Kettenblätter+Ritzel+etc alles ausgetauscht --> Nokons (blau) + shimpanso xtr


----------



## cubes (31. Januar 2007)

zwar kein mtb aber ein cube


----------



## Clark_Gabel (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist mein "Schaaatttzzzz" bei der Karwendelumrundung letztes Jahr.


----------



## Hotschy681 (4. Februar 2007)

Mit Individuallackierung


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Februar 2007)

Alter Schwede ... das hat definitiv was.
Hast du den rahmen selber lackiert oder lackieren lassen?
 für das Individualbike !!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Hotschy681 (4. Februar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede ... das hat definitiv was.
> Hast du den rahmen selber lackiert oder lackieren lassen?
> für das Individualbike !!!
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen. Hab den Rahmen lackieren lassen - Profis machen das doch besser. Sogar die Decals haben die mir nochmal mit Klarlack überzogen. 
Vorher war der Rahmen silber - als ich dann aber zufällig meine Traum-Race-Facekurbel in weiß bekommen habe musste ein neues Farbkonzept her. Der Rahmen wurde also quasi auf die Kurbel abgestimmt


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Februar 2007)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Hab den Rahmen lackieren lassen - Profis machen das doch besser. Sogar die Decals haben die mir nochmal mit Klarlack überzogen.
> Vorher war der Rahmen silber - als ich dann aber zufällig meine Traum-Race-Facekurbel in weiß bekommen habe musste ein neues Farbkonzept her. Der Rahmen wurde also quasi auf die Kurbel abgestimmt




Das ist natürlich Konsequent.
Profis sorgen dann doch dafür das man auch noch nach gewisser Zeit Freude an seinem Bike hat.
Sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (5. Februar 2007)

Am Wochendende durfte Fritzz endlich das erste mal Waldluft schuppern.






Leider waren die Trails im Pott noch von diversen Bäumen blockiert aber von der Karre kann man nur begeistert sein.


----------



## r19andre (5. Februar 2007)

Hi,
nettes Bild, davon müsste es mehr geben.
Aber wo im Pott war da denn?

Andre


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Februar 2007)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> ...aber von der Karre kann man nur begeistert sein.




Mein Reden ... 

Nice Pic.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## keroson (5. Februar 2007)

@Hotschy also der Rahmen ist ja wohl mal goil, aber ich finde dass n paar von den parts Netzhautflimmern verursachen (aber wird bei meim Cube auch bald sein, xtr 07 mit team elite 06, naja tut wahrscheinlich dem Auge weh, aber bringt vielleicht hinterher die entscheidenen Sekunden...), sicher ist super individuell, sagen wir mal 8 von 10 pkt.


----------



## Sunset (5. Februar 2007)

@hotschy individueller rahmen, schöne kurbel und 1,2 nette parts (sattelstütze, sattelklemme) verbaut. 

der unstimmige rest ist aber leider echt mittelschwere körperverletzung geworden, sorry.


----------



## RetroRider (6. Februar 2007)

Respekt an die Schneebiker. @Hotschy die Lackierung gefällt.  

Hier mal ein kleines Update von mir:





Ist zwar nichts weltbewegendes, aber ein zuverlässiger Spaßlieferant. Und inzwischen natürlich wieder sicher und fachgerecht in Schlamm verpackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (6. Februar 2007)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Am Wochendende durfte Fritzz endlich das erste mal Waldluft schuppern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in natura ist die farbe gar nicht so schlimm, oder!? 
sollte der umlenkhebel nicht mal schwarz werden? ist das ein 06er swinger?
würde ich mal beides dezent anfragen bei den "spitzen"...

aber laut dem bild deiner lyrik:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_04272.JPG

und dem fred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242611

solltest vielleicht mal danach schauen lassen...


----------



## Hotschy681 (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ich freu mich, dass mein Rad etwas polarisiert. Das Bild gibt den Gesamteindruck leider nicht 100% wieder - in Natura fügen sich auch die roten/orangen Teilen sehr gut ein - ist eben ein buntes Rad geworden  und das ist auch gut so!

Gruß René


----------



## Sunset (6. Februar 2007)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich freu mich, dass mein Rad etwas polarisiert. Das Bild gibt den Gesamteindruck leider nicht 100% wieder - in Natura fügen sich auch die roten/orangen Teilen sehr gut ein - ist eben ein buntes Rad geworden  und das ist auch gut so!
> 
> Gruß René


 
schön, dass hier jemand mit kritik umgehen kann


----------



## gerrit981 (6. Februar 2007)

@ ibislover:

Ich habe den Druck unter der 2-Step einheit schon mal rausmachen lassen, ist kein Problem.

Ich habe den Umlenkhebel in silber und einen 06er Swinger, macht aber nichts, ich wollte die Karre haben. Der07 er Swinger funktioniert glaube ich ein wenig anders, mit Hebel für den SPV Druck und mit Stickstoffüllung, die man machen lassen muss.
Da ist mir selber befüllen schon lieber.

@ r19andre:

Hattingen an der Ruhr.


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2007)

zu Gerrits "New Style" Fritzz ein "Old Style" one.


----------



## Trumpf (7. Februar 2007)

Wie hast du denn dieses Foto gemacht ? Oder sieht das nur aus als wärst du da sehr schnell unterwegs ? 
Bei einer schnellen Abfahrt noch ein Foto von sich selbst machen wär natürlich schon sehr cool.  

Zum Thema "Old Style" Fritzz hab ich aber auch noch ein Foto.


----------



## northpoint (7. Februar 2007)

@Trumpf:

Schönes Bike auch wenn man nicht mehr viel davon sieht... ;-) :-D

Schutzbleche sind ja auch uncool.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Februar 2007)

In die "Revival-Serie" reihe ich mich doch nur zu gerne ein.
Neue aktuelle Bilder kommen die Tage wenn Fritzz wieder fit (und ein wenig aktualisiert) ist 
Dann gibt es auch wieder schärfere Detailbilder.

Monte Baldo-Trail






Dosso Dei Roverie-Trail mit Blick auf den Lago







Gruss

Alex

Edit: Leider ist mein Fritzz nicht so schön dreckig wie das vom Trumpf, kommt aber auch noch.
Das Bild vom Flugrost finde ich sehr gut, Fritzz in Action


----------



## Bond007 (7. Februar 2007)

Ah, Mr. Downhiller ALEX in Action... sehr schöne Impressionen vom Eldorado Gardasee!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Februar 2007)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Ah, Mr. Downhiller ALEX in Action... sehr schöne Impressionen vom Eldorado Gardasee!!!!!!!




Zu viel der Ehre ... aber danke 
Ja, der Lago ... ein Eldorado in jeder Hinsicht.
Wartet's ab, wenn alles glatt geht folgen diese Saison noch einige Videos.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Februar 2007)

So, hier also der absolute Endstand meines Fritzz.
Neu ist folgendes:

-Manitou Metel R
-Maxxis Highroller+Minion Reifenkombi
-SRAM X9 Schaltwerk Medium Cage
-Jagwire Schaltzüge
-und endlich wieder mit Stahlflexbremsleitung ....
(Und ein für Umme-Dämpferschutzblech)

18,88Kg









Ich habe fertig 

Gruss


----------



## ICD10 (12. Februar 2007)

Ich als Stereoraner reihe mich dann auch mal ein.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/337424/cat/500/ppuser/76753

Servus
Andreas


----------



## E=MC² (12. Februar 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Ich als Stereoraner reihe mich dann auch mal ein.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/337424/cat/500/ppuser/76753
> 
> ...



Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn?
Und wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## ICD10 (13. Februar 2007)

22"

bei 195 cm Körpergröße und 90 cm Schrittlänge.

Rein von der Schrittlänge wäre ein 20" vielleicht besser, aber ich brauch die Rahmenlänge vom 22". 

Bin bisher auch schon mal unsanft nach vorne abgestiegen, hatte jedoch keine Probleme betreffend Oberrohr - Sack - Kontakt.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Februar 2007)

Gefällt mir extrem gut dein Stereo Andi ... 
Hast du das Gewicht parat?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## ICD10 (13. Februar 2007)

meins liegt bei 110 kg 

das vom Rad ???  -  muss ich mal wiegen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Februar 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> meins liegt bei 110 kg
> 
> das vom Rad ???  -  muss ich mal wiegen



Na, und ich dachte mein Bike hätte einen "Bierbauch" 

Wieg mal, das würde ich interessieren, bei Zeit ...


----------



## Bond007 (13. Februar 2007)

...aber mit Deinem Fritzz würd ich auch liebend gern durch "Derbes" heizen wollen, Bonzai!!!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Februar 2007)

Bond007 schrieb:


> ...aber mit Deinem Fritzz würd ich auch liebend gern durch "Derbes" heizen wollen, Bonzai!!!!!



Hehe, vielen Dank.
Ich bin auch schon auf die ersten richtigen Ausfahrten mit dem neuen Dämpfer gespannt. Mal schauen was das wird ... ich bin zuversichtlich (solange die Bremsleitung hält).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgorg (14. Februar 2007)

Mein gepimptes AMS PRO.


----------



## M!tch (14. Februar 2007)

du solltest vielleicht erstmal das bild ins inet hochpimpen. 
von deiner festplatte können aus können wir das bild nicht betrachten und von der kamera gleich gar nicht. 

(aber schön, dass du ne casio hast, ist ne gute wahl)


----------



## mgorg (14. Februar 2007)

ufff ...hab's geschafft


----------



## ShogunZ (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs!

Trag auch mal meinen Teil dazu bei und zeig Euch mal mein Fritzz...






Sattel sieht bescheiden aus, ich weiß....und mein Kabelsalat muss ich auch noch aufräumen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Februar 2007)

Sehr geil 
Aber der Sattel ... da gebe ich dir recht 

Was bringt dein Fritzz gerade auf die Waage???

Gruss

Alex


----------



## ShogunZ (14. Februar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Sehr geil
> Aber der Sattel ... da gebe ich dir recht
> 
> Was bringt dein Fritzz gerade auf die Waage???
> ...



Puuuh...des weiß ich jetzt nicht! Wieg's aber später nochmal! 
Wird immer noch bei 16,3kg oder so liegen!


Hier mal das Sting von meinem Dad und mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICD10 (14. Februar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Na, und ich dachte mein Bike hätte einen "Bierbauch"
> 
> Wieg mal, das würde ich interessieren, bei Zeit ...



@Bonzai: Laut digitaler Personenwage 13,8 kg

Servus
Andreas


----------



## Trumpf (14. Februar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> So, hier also der absolute Endstand meines Fritzz.
> Neu ist folgendes:
> 
> -Manitou Metel R
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus mit dem neuen Dämpfer. Ich bin auch gespannt auf einen ersten Test wie er im Fritzz arbeitet.  

Die Stahlflexbremsleitungen hätt ich an deiner Stelle aber sofort wieder weggeworfen wenn die so Ärger machen. Eine defekte Bremsleitung ist was wovon ich nachts schlecht träumen könnt.

Aber die Jagwire Schaltzüge machen meiner Meinung nach definitiv Sinn. Bei meinem Fritzz musst ich die Schaltzüge schon erneuern weil zuviel Dreck drin war und die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig ging deshalb. Wenn die Jagwire das besser können werd ich mir nächstesmal auch sowas zulegen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Februar 2007)

Ein sauberes Maß Andi 




Trumpf schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus mit dem neuen Dämpfer. Ich bin auch gespannt auf einen ersten Test wie er im Fritzz arbeitet.
> 
> Die Stahlflexbremsleitungen hätt ich an deiner Stelle aber sofort wieder weggeworfen wenn die so Ärger machen. Eine defekte Bremsleitung ist was wovon ich nachts schlecht träumen könnt.
> 
> Aber die Jagwire Schaltzüge machen meiner Meinung nach definitiv Sinn. Bei meinem Fritzz musst ich die Schaltzüge schon erneuern weil zuviel Dreck drin war und die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig ging deshalb. Wenn die Jagwire das besser können werd ich mir nächstesmal auch sowas zulegen.



Dito, ich werde hoffentlich bald Gelegenheit haben die neue Dämpfer-Hinterbaukombination in freier Wildbahn zu testen. Momentan sieht das Wetter eher nciht danach aus.

Von einer defekten Bremsleitung darfst du Nachts ruhig schlecht träumen, ich werde sie jetzt erstmal hier richtig belasten, damit ich bis Italien sicher gehen kann, notfalls wieder wechseln kann. Ich habe aber schon ein paar mal richtig fest gezogen und bisher hält sie. Schau mer mal ....

Also die Jagwire schalten sich hervorragend und sind (nach der Suche im Netz) nicht unbedingt teurer als Ein Schaltzug-Schalthüllen Set anderer Hersteller.
Optisch kommen sie schon gut, da gebe ich dir recht.
Vielen Dank also für die Bestätigung 
Schade am Fritzz finde ich, dass man die Umwerferhülle nicht komplett durchgehend verlegen kann. Aber bisher hat es ja auch sehr gut funktionniert.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (15. Februar 2007)

*WAS* soll denn an den *Stahlflex-Bremsen* so schlecht sein, weil´s hier immer wieder mit angesprochen wird?  
Liegt´s da direkt an der Bremsleitung oder an was anderem...denn bsp. bei Moped´s werden doch gerade Stahlflexleitungen als hervorragend bezeichnet?!


----------



## pikachu (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,

hier mein Cube Elite Teamline







Micha


----------



## masterali (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,

so nach 4 Jahren LTD 3 darf ich euch heute mein Reaction Race präsentieren. Habe mich nun hauptsächlich aus Kostengründen für diesen Rahmen entschieden (hab ich für nen appel und en ei bekommen) und natürlich ist die Peformance nicht zu verachten...  

Aber seht selbst:





Dank Diät 9,41 KG. Resultat: Eine Beschleunigung die einfach geil ist!


----------



## keroson (15. Februar 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mein Cube Elite Teamline
> 
> ...



hmmm also vom bike sieht man ja nicht viel und ansosnsten hast du nicht die ideallinie gewählt, die liegt nämlich zwischen den beiden Steinen, und ausserdem Bremst du zu viel, sieht man an deiner gabel die ziemlich tief drinne ist, (oder halt zu wenig Luft, aber selbst dann...) weniger an den Bremsen ziehen, mehr laufen lassen...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Februar 2007)

Bond007 schrieb:


> *WAS* soll denn an den *Stahlflex-Bremsen* so schlecht sein, weil´s hier immer wieder mit angesprochen wird?
> Liegt´s da direkt an der Bremsleitung oder an was anderem...denn bsp. bei Moped´s werden doch gerade Stahlflexleitungen als hervorragend bezeichnet?!



Das einzige was an den "alten" Leitungen schlecht war (hoffentlich) ist, dass sie innerhalb 2 Wochen am Griff aus der Haltung gesprungen sind und das mitten im Urlaub (ohne Grossartig belastet zu werden) .... ich hoffe das das Problem bei den neuen jetzt nciht mehr auftritt.


----------



## Trumpf (15. Februar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Dito, ich werde hoffentlich bald Gelegenheit haben die neue Dämpfer-Hinterbaukombination in freier Wildbahn zu testen. Momentan sieht das Wetter eher nciht danach aus.
> 
> Von einer defekten Bremsleitung darfst du Nachts ruhig schlecht träumen, ich werde sie jetzt erstmal hier richtig belasten, damit ich bis Italien sicher gehen kann, notfalls wieder wechseln kann. Ich habe aber schon ein paar mal richtig fest gezogen und bisher hält sie. Schau mer mal ....




Fährst du NUR in Italien ?   

Dafür das Mitte Februar ist ist das Wetter doch super ! Ich bin kurz davor die Sonnencreme aus dem Schrank zu kramen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Februar 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Fährst du NUR in Italien ?
> 
> Dafür das Mitte Februar ist ist das Wetter doch super ! Ich bin kurz davor die Sonnencreme aus dem Schrank zu kramen.



Nein natürlich fahre ich nicht nur in Italien mit dem Bike.
Aber für Hausrunden habe ich mein XC und bis die Bikeparks öffnen dauert es noch ein wenig.

Ich musste heute leider arbeiten, konnte das perfekte Bikewetter also nicht geniessen. Aber morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (15. Februar 2007)

Ach so.. Na wenn du dafür ein anderes Bike benutzt macht das Sinn. Ich fahr nur noch mit dem Fritzz. Auch meine Hausrunden. Das letzte (recht dreckige) Foto von meinem Fritzz war nach der Hausrunde. Die hat eine sehr nette schnelle Abfahrt zum Abschluss. 
Wenn ich da zwischen dem Fritzz und nem XC wechseln würde könnte ich durcheinander kommen welches Bike ich grad benutze. 
Mit Fritzz-Speed auf nem XC da runter wäre ungesund.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Februar 2007)

Kann jemand fotos von nem 2006/2007er Acid posten?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Februar 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ach so.. Na wenn du dafür ein anderes Bike benutzt macht das Sinn. Ich fahr nur noch mit dem Fritzz. Auch meine Hausrunden. Das letzte (recht dreckige) Foto von meinem Fritzz war nach der Hausrunde. Die hat eine sehr nette schnelle Abfahrt zum Abschluss.
> Wenn ich da zwischen dem Fritzz und nem XC wechseln würde könnte ich durcheinander kommen welches Bike ich grad benutze.
> Mit Fritzz-Speed auf nem XC da runter wäre ungesund.




... aber Hauptsache es rüttelt


----------



## E=MC² (16. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Kann jemand fotos von nem 2006/2007er Acid posten?



Schau das mal an


----------



## eiskalter_engel (16. Februar 2007)

Da war es noch schön sauber


----------



## abrahamar (17. Februar 2007)




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. Februar 2007)

abrahamar schrieb:


>


kA was er uns sagen will aber so wird das nix


----------



## abrahamar (17. Februar 2007)

ich peil nich wie ich des pic hochladen soll


----------



## n70tester (17. Februar 2007)

geh auf Imageshack.us

dann auf durchsuchen und dann auf HOST IT

Dann wenns hochgeladen ist nimmst unten die letzte Webadresse und kopierst das hie rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. Februar 2007)

ich selber lad nur bilder ins forum die auch in meinem fotoalbum sind, daher kann ich dir auch nicht unbedingt weiterhelfen aber ich würds mal mit dem Anhäge Verwalten Button versuchen dann siehst du was für Dateiformate du hochladen darfst und welche maximale größe sie haben dürfen.

......das is halt so ne sache jedes forum hat n anderes board und ich bins auch langsam leid mich überal reinzudenken.........oder einfach zu faul ;-)


----------



## abrahamar (17. Februar 2007)

Wo erstell ich hier n Fotoalb? :/ hab sowas von keinen Durchblick XD


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. Februar 2007)

wenn du ganz oben auf der seite auf fotoalbum klickst kommst du auf ne seite wo dann a bisserl weiter unten links meine galerie steht und rechts fotos hochladen



......und nu darfst du raten wies weitergeht  
da is auf jedenfall alles was du für dein fotoalbum brauchst!

mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht mehr helfen!


----------



## abrahamar (17. Februar 2007)

cool,  danke man


----------



## drive 2 fast (17. Februar 2007)

Hier ein paar Tourenbilder


























sorry wegen der Quali, war ne Handycam


----------



## flyingcubic (17. Februar 2007)

hi 

hier mein update 






und hier mal beim wheelen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abrahamar (17. Februar 2007)

dammet!! ich schaff es einfach ních die sch*** bilder hochzuladen -.-


----------



## Trumpf (17. Februar 2007)

abrahamar schrieb:


> my ride



Schade, das Bike hätt ich gern gesehen. Aber wenn da ein "C:\sonstnochwas" da steht wenn ihr das Bild raussucht und nicht "http://sonstnochwas", dann wird das einfach nix. Und das ist auch gut so. Bill Gates wäre wohl standrechtlich erschossen worden wenn das so ginge.


----------



## abrahamar (17. Februar 2007)

Soll ich mir etz für des pic ne hp anschaffn um dann n link dazu da reinzutun? man is die site kompliziert...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2007)

flyingcubic schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hier mein update




Wasn fetter hässlicher Sattel. Da ist ja mein SMP Strike hübscher.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. Februar 2007)

abrahamar schrieb:


> Soll ich mir etz für des pic ne hp anschaffn um dann n link dazu da reinzutun? man is die site kompliziert...



jetzt echt mal nicht so ungeduldig
ganz oben das fotoalbum haste gefunden und draufgeklickt?
Dann klickst du auf der linken Seite auf Album Admin!
HIer dann auf Album erstellen und wählst dann einen Namen und Beschreibung dafür aus.
So wenn dieser Punkt fertig ist,
dann scrollst du auf der seite ein wenig runter und klickst auf der rechten Seite auf Fotos hochladen!
Wenn du unter Fotos hochladen bist sollte da unter Kategrorie Benutzer-Alben stehen.
und unter Oder wähle eines deiner Alben aus kannste dein zuvor erstelltes Album auswählen.
Dann wählst du nacheinander Fotos von deiner HDD aus und klickst danach auf upload.
Wenn die Bilder upgeloadet sind kannst du sie noch mit texten versehen, aber das dauert ein wenig.
So und wenn das fertig ist dann kannst du dir unter Meine Galerie deine Bilder anschauen.

so und um ein bild hier einzufügen klickst du auf eines deiner Bilder bis du es in Grossansicht siehst.
Darunter steht dann einmal Thumbnail und Forum Code.
ich glaub es war so wenn du den Text von Thumbnail reinkopierst siehst du kleine Vorschaubilder und bei Forum Code gleich die großen.

also einfach text reinkopieren und die Bilder sind da.
wenn das jetzt nicht funzt dann weis ich auch nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll  

übrigens mit STRG+F kannst du suchbegriffe im browser eingeben.
BSP du findest Meine Galerie nicht dann drückst du STRG+F gibst meine galerie ein und der zeigt dir wo das auf dieser Seite steht......falls es auf dieser seite steht.


wo übrigens die anderen alben hin verlinken weis ich nicht!


----------



## E=MC² (18. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wasn fetter hässlicher Sattel. Da ist ja mein SMP Strike hübscher.



Trotzdem allemal besser als dein Einkaufstorque!


----------



## abrahamar (18. Februar 2007)

Yeah, geil. Thx, großer Buh Tha Monsta


----------



## flyingcubic (18. Februar 2007)

hehe solche bilder sind echt voll geil


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. Februar 2007)

abrahamar schrieb:


> Yeah, geil. Thx, großer Buh Tha Monsta




Gern geschehen aber gross bin ich nicht (ca 1,78m)

Kontodaten schick ich per pm


----------



## abrahamar (18. Februar 2007)

und noch eins nach dem ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abrahamar (18. Februar 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> Gern geschehen aber gross bin ich nicht (ca 1,78m)
> 
> Kontodaten schick ich per pm



ning... XD


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. Februar 2007)

ning????

das musst jetzt DU MIR erklären!


----------



## abrahamar (18. Februar 2007)

du musst öfters die simpsons sehn ^^ Homer immer wenn was schief läuft: ning!


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. Februar 2007)

achsoooooooooo....
das haste gemeint türlich türlich!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Februar 2007)

Sehr schön dein Circus, abrahamar 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Trotzdem allemal besser als dein Einkaufstorque!



Ach, laber nicht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ach, laber nicht.



geh doch bitte wieder in dein wartezimmer bei canyon


----------



## Jonez (18. Februar 2007)

Gestern auf der Hornisgrinde (Handycam --> leicht unscharf   )


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2007)

Wasn das fürn Handy? Sieht ja echt brauchbar aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (19. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Handy? Sieht ja echt brauchbar aus.



SE K800I.

Als Ersatzkamera ist es in ordnung.


----------



## abrahamar (19. Februar 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Sehr schön dein Circus, abrahamar
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Alex



thx, deins is auch nich schlecht. war des schon shingle speed? und warum hast du die kettenführung weggebaut?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Februar 2007)

abrahamar schrieb:


> thx, deins is auch nich schlecht. war des schon shingle speed? und warum hast du die kettenführung weggebaut?



Danke danke.
Der SS-Aufbau ist erst im Nachhinein entstanden und da braucht man ja keine KeFü 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. Februar 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Man der Dämpfer hängt ja richtig im Rotz, allso wen ich da so an den Märkischen Sand denke, der es problemlos schafft meine Antriebskomponenten innerhalb von 1000Km komplett runter zu ratzen. Wen ich nu noch den Dämpfer alle 3000-4000km tauschen müßte. Vieleicht reicht ja auch ein dickerer Stein der von den Reifen mitgenommen wurde. Allso befor ich mir da kein Schutzblech gebaut, bzw irgendwann gekauft  hätte würd ich persönlich mir solche Ausfahrten sparen.
> Aber bei dir sieht der Dreck eher wie irgendwelches Moorgemüse aus das dürfte keine Probleme geben Wünsch weiterhin viel spaß mit deinem Baby.



Hey Leute!!
für euer Dreckproblem gibts schon ne Lösung von Cube!  So ne Art Kotflügel der zwischen Reifen und Verbindungsstrebe der "Sitzstrebe" mit Kabelbindern montiert wird. Hab ich für mein Sting schon, kann ja mal ein Foto machen, falls gewünscht. Vielleicht hat jemand schon ein Foto von dem Teil parat, ansonsten direkt mal bei Cube anfragen!!


----------



## E=MC² (20. Februar 2007)

Da geistern schon Fotos davon in diesem Forum herum. 

MfG


----------



## teichtobi (20. Februar 2007)

pic von mir in action

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/340917/cat/500/ppuser/58715


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badener (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, gehöre seit dem Wochenende ebenfalls zu den Würfelreitern ;-)
Hab mir das Cube LTD Race (2006) gegönnt, bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Beerchen (21. Februar 2007)

hier mal mein Cube XMS Modell 2005 ...
(nach dem diesjährigen Frühjahrslifting)


----------



## Hirnlego! (22. Februar 2007)

Aloha!

hi leudde

hab jetz seit anfang september´06 mein LTD Pro und bin -von den schwalbe racing ralp abgesehen -super zufrieden damit  





bilder sind übrigens gemacht mit dem K610i






reifen wollte ich mir im frühling die maxxis minion zulegen und vielleicht noch n paar bärentazen...



...ride on

cya


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (22. Februar 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> hier mal mein Cube XMS Modell 2005 ...
> (nach dem diesjährigen Frühjahrslifting)




alda schwede da haste gegenüber unseres letzten treffens ( und einzigen ) aber einiges geändert....da hättest ja fast n neues kaufen können ;-)
was mir aufgefallen ist:

Laufräder
Scheibenbremse
Federgabel
Griffe?


----------



## Beerchen (22. Februar 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> alda schwede da haste gegenüber unseres letzten treffens ( und einzigen ) aber einiges geändert....da hättest ja fast n neues kaufen können ;-)
> was mir aufgefallen ist:
> 
> Laufräder
> ...


Gut erkannt - Laufräder und Scheibenbremsen sind neu 

Die Federgabel hatte ich schon an meinem vorherigen Bike (hab ich nur tauschen müssen), und die Griffe hatte ich schon immer (ECHT!!!)


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Dana-AMrum (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
freue mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind das ich dieses Forum entdeckt habe!!!
Ne geile Seite-mein Cube kommt später!!!
Jemand aus dem Raum München dabei,suche endlich Anschluß zu anderen Bikern!


----------



## Beerchen (22. Februar 2007)

Dana-AMrum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> freue mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind das ich dieses Forum entdeckt habe!!!
> Ne geile Seite-mein Cube kommt später!!!
> Jemand aus dem Raum München dabei,suche endlich Anschluß zu anderen Bikern!


Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  

Guckst Du mal hier: "München und Umgebung"
oder hier: "Bike- und Single-Treff"


----------



## Dana-AMrum (22. Februar 2007)

Danke für die Info, 
Dana grüsst


----------



## maik-the-bike (26. Februar 2007)

halli hallo  

dann werd ich mal eins meiner zwei cubes hier rein stellen. das zweite (flying circus) muss ich noch fertig aufbauen, dann kommts auch hier rein.


aber hier erstmal mein bcr 601:







mit folgender ausstattung:

- marzocchi z1 fr1 gabel
- manitou swinger 4 way dämpfer (bald mit rcs titan feder)
- dt swiss fr 2350 laufräder    
- schwalbe big betty reifen
- shimano xtr schalthebel, kette & schaltwerk
- shimano ultegra zahnkranz
- truvativ holzfeller kurbeln mit truvativ box guide kettenführung
- race face bashring, sattelstütze, lenker & vorbau (alles diabolus)
- gustav m bremsen mit stahlflex
- acros ai-22 ceramic steuersatz
- brave pogo sattelstützklemme
- fizik nisene sattel
- lock on griffe
- dmr v12 pedale

joa, das wars erstmal soweit...

ich fahr damit enduro/light-freeride/freeride.
im sommer kann man mich ab und zu in hindelang antreffen.

p.s.
auf meiner homepage gibts immer aktuelle updates dazu und mehr bilder.

ich hoffe, mein bike gefällt euch. ich finds oberhammeraffengeil, vor allem jetzt mit den laufrädern.

bis denn!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Februar 2007)

maik-the-bike schrieb:


> halli hallo
> 
> dann werd ich mal eins meiner zwei cubes hier rein stellen. das zweite (flying circus) muss ich noch fertig aufbauen, dann kommts auch hier rein.
> 
> ...



Hi,

na das nenne ich mal ein dick aufgebautes BCR ... dickster  von mir.
Einzig wegen der Sattelrohrklemme gehörst du bestraft, aber die übersehe ich jetzt einfach mal.

Bei mir war es auch schon mal sehr nahe dran, ein BCR in die Garage zu stellen ... aber wie man ja weiss ist es Fritzz geworden.

Mich würden einige Fahreindrücke vom BCR im "harten Einsatz" interessieren. Wenn du mal Zeit hast, kannst du mir ja mal was schreiben.
Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem LRS?
Was wiegt dein Bike?

Bis dahin, viel Spass mit dem Bike !!!!


Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik-the-bike (26. Februar 2007)

hallöchen, 

was is denn an der sattelklemme so schlimm?  

die is doch voll geil  


ich war mit dem bike bis jetzt einmal in hindelang, aber da noch mit rohloff..
..ich war angenehm überrascht.

es steckt auch etwas härtere drops locker weg. 150mm federweg reichen. der rahmen scheint es auszuhalten. aber auch in normalem gelände fährt es sich super. das hinterrad bleibt schön am boden. das oberrohr ist nur etwas lang. könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich es in 19" habe(bin 185cm). für freeride einsatz vllt. ein wenig zu groß. aber ich hab mich dran gewöhnt.

die hinterbaulagerung hätte cube meiner ansicht nach etwas ausgefeilter/robuster gestalten können. gerade am haptschwingendrehpunkt ist es imho etwas unterdimensioniert. aber bisher gibts damit keine probleme. der hinterbau hat ein wenig spiel aber das is ok. ich hab die dämpferanlenkung ein wenig modifiziert. dort haben sich immer die schrauben gelöst. aber jetzt nicht mehr.

im großen und ganzen bin ich damit voll zufrieden, erst recht mit diesen laufrädern. ich habe sie erst einige tage. aber die ersten "tests" haben sie unbeschadet überstanden. und ich glaube, so schnell machen die nicht schlapp.

ich hatte vorher laufräder mit white naben(da schon keine rohloff mehr) und ex729 sowie maxxis minion dh drauf. durch die laufräder hab ich knapp 200g gespart und durch dir reifen nochmal über 800 g. mit der titanfeder hoff ich noch mal 100g rauszuholen(obwohl das nicht der kaufgrund war )

so, wie es dort steht, wiegt es knapp 17 kg. immernoch nicht wenig. aber im gegensatz zu vorher schon ein ganzes stückchen weniger.

ja, das wars erst mal
weitere fragen sind gern wilkommen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Februar 2007)

So wie ich das sehe hat Cube ja versucht mit dem BCR Fuss im Enduro-Light-Freeride-Bereich zu fassen und auch ganz gut begonnen.
Dein Erfahrungsbericht spricht da für sich ....

Bzgl. der Rahmengrösse mag es sein das L zu gross für den Einsatzbereich ist. Ich fahre Fritzz in Grösse M und das passt bei mir (190cm) perfekt.

Was die Dreh- und Lagerpunkte angeht: Ich denke bei ordentlich Pflege und keinen "Vom Garagendach in's Flat gedroppe" dürftest du sehr lange Freude an dem Bike haben.

Der Wahnsinn was man an Gewicht bei den Laufrädern rausholen kann. Ich habe es erst kürzlich wieder bei meinem Kollegen und seinem RMX feststellen können. Dort liegt das meiste Einsparpotenzial.
Ich bezweifel auch das die 2350 so leicht aufgeben werden.
ich fahre die 5.1er und sie halten astrein und das bei geringem Gewicht.

17kg ... das ist auf jeden Fall ein Wort bei so einem Bike. Sehr schön!

Bzgl. der Sattelklemme ... ich mag diese Pogo-Nieten-Riesenklemme einfach nicht, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache 

Wenn du ein paar Actionbilder parat hast ... dann würde ich sie mir mal gerne anschauen 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Potato_Pit (26. Februar 2007)

Das Hinterbausystem vom BCR sieht dem von Fusion ja extrem ähnlich. Hatte Herr Probst da auch schon seine Finger im Spiel oder ist das eine "Eigenentwicklung" von Cube gewesen ?


----------



## maik-the-bike (26. Februar 2007)

hallüü

ja, das hat herr probst quasi gesponsort. funktioniert ganz gut


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Februar 2007)

Potato_Pit schrieb:


> Das Hinterbausystem vom BCR sieht dem von Fusion ja extrem ähnlich. Hatte Herr Probst da auch schon seine Finger im Spiel oder ist das eine "Eigenentwicklung" von Cube gewesen ?



Könnte man durchaus annehmen wenn man das Hinterbausystem sieht ... ich kann es aber nicht wirklich sagen. Der 2005er Katalog ist diesbezüglich nicht aufschlussreich. Auch Google hilft nicht wirklich weiter ...

Edit: Zu langsam 
Aber das zeigt wieder, was der Guido entwickelt funktioniert und hält ....


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (26. Februar 2007)

So, da ich hier nun schon einige schöne Cubes gesehen habe, möchte ich euch meins auch nicht vorenthalten. Eigentlich ist nur der Rahmen und die Gabel neu, den Rest hab ich schon auf meinem Airmatic gefahren. Normalerweise müßte ich ja nun auch meinen Namen ändern, nicht?  Ich hoffe euch gefällts, ich bin nämlich schon ein bissal verliebt....grins.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Februar 2007)

Jupp, da darfst du verliebt sein, sogar mehr als nur ein "bissal" 
Sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (26. Februar 2007)

Danke, das geht ja runter wie Öl.... Bin echt schon gespannt, wie die Kiste abgeht, vor allem die Gabel! Momentan schiffts bei uns wie Hölle, in den Bergen wirds wahrscheinlich schon wieder schneien, grrrrrr! Hoffentlich geht die Pampe bald weg, ich will endlich fahr´n......


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Februar 2007)

Wem sagst du das, wir wollten am Wochenende auch in den Bikepark, aber leider haben uns sintflutartige Regengüsse einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Nunja, eine kleine Hausrunde am Nachmittag war doch noch drin ... aber ich will auch endlich wieder schönes Wetter haben.
Und von den Bergen sind wir hier weit entfernt ... Hügel würde es besser treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thunderbee04 (26. Februar 2007)

@Cube_Airmatic. Kannst Du mal bitte noch ein Bild von dem Schutzblech hinter dem Dämpfer hier reinstellen? Ist der Dämpfer so der Dreck ausgesetzt, dass man so einen Schutz besser dran haben sollte? 
Wo bekommt so was?

Gruß


----------



## maik-the-bike (26. Februar 2007)

hi thunderbee04,

wenn ich mich mal einmischen dürfte:

dieses schutzblech ist speziell von cube für die cube stereo/sting serie gebaut. für das fritzz müsste es sowas auch geben(bonzai?)

wichtig und nötig ist dieses teil allemal. auch wenn sich da manchem der "style-finger" aufstellt 

genau dieses schutzblech bekommt man beim cube händler. der hat es da oder bestellt es für dich bei cube.

für andere räder gibt es sowas auch bzw. kann man sich sowas basteln.

ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen

detailfoto hab ich leider keins, da sollte cube_airmatic nochmal ran


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Februar 2007)

thunderbee04 schrieb:


> @Cube_Airmatic. Kannst Du mal bitte noch ein Bild von dem Schutzblech hinter dem Dämpfer hier reinstellen? Ist der Dämpfer so der Dreck ausgesetzt, dass man so einen Schutz besser dran haben sollte?
> Wo bekommt so was?
> 
> Gruß



Hi,

Ich bin in Riva 2 Wochen derbe Freeridestrecken ohne das Schutzblech gefahren. Der Dämpfer hat keinerlei Schaden davongetragen, befindet sich aber dennoch direkt in der Dreckflugbahn.
Gerade beim Air-Dämpfer wäre das Schutzblech von Vorteil ... und ob Stylepolizei hin oder her ... funktionell muss es sein und das ist es.
Für Fritzz gibt es das Blech auch, schau mal in meine Signatur, dort siehst du es genau 

Wie Maik schon geschrieben hat sollte dein Händler ohne Probleme in der Lage sein das Schutzblech zu besorgen, kostet ca. 10 max. . Natürlich habe ich für meines nichts bezahlt  Aber auch für andere DTC-Biker der "ersten Generation" sollte es das Blech für Umme geben.
Einfach mal deinen Händler kontaktieren...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## thunderbee04 (27. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Das werde ich dann mal berücksichtigen.
Ich habe nämlich schon gedacht, was nützt mit der tolle Hinterbau durch das DTC, wenn der Dämpfer zu oft platt geht.


----------



## Spidermann (1. März 2007)

Mein erstes





Mein zweites





Mein jetziges






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## CubeSt (2. März 2007)

Mion, mion!

Erstmal ein Hallo aus dem Norden der Republik!
Bin seit heute neu hier und finde Eure Seite echt Spitze . Zurzeit habe ich echt Langeweile  , denn ich bin AU und liege den halben Tag auf dem Sofa herum und habe beim surfen Eure Seite gefunden.
Und passend zum Thema dieses hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d.a.Danny (3. März 2007)

mein neues Spielzeug seid gestern  






es ist zwar absolutes Dreckswetter bei uns, aber eine kleine Runde mußte ich gestern abend noch drehen


----------



## n70tester (6. März 2007)




----------



## Astaroth (6. März 2007)

Servus,
das Bike meiner Freundin










den Kettenstrebenschutz nicht beachten ist nicht von Cube. Bittet Cube überhaupt welche an?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Dot (6. März 2007)

Weiß nicht, ob die um welche bitten.


----------



## zaphodb520 (7. März 2007)

Bei meinem Fritzz ist da so ein transparentes Klebchen dran. Schützt scheinbar sehr gut.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. März 2007)

zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Fritzz ist da so ein transparentes Klebchen dran. Schützt scheinbar sehr gut.



Fritzz? Wo? Zeigen !!! 

Diese Plastikaufkleber sind kacke, sorry, aber die schützen doch nur in einem kleinen Bereich. Die Kettestrebe wird dennoch leiden.

Teichfolie, ein alter Schlauch, 3M-Folie, Tennis- oder Rennradgriffband ... solche Sachen sind wirklich effektiv.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fichtelhills (8. März 2007)

Servus Leute,

wollte es auch endlich mal nachholen und euch mein Stereo zeigen... Foto stammt von einer spaßigen Biketour mit meinem Kumpel.  
Keine Angst, der Dreck ging wieder ab  







Gruß

Fichtelhills


----------



## bringsi (14. März 2007)

Endlich habe ich mal Zeit gefunden mein CUBEs abzulichten


----------



## r19andre (14. März 2007)

Hi,
das nenn ich mal nen Fuhrpark.
Und alles Cube...

Weiter so.

Andre


----------



## M!tch (14. März 2007)

nicht alles ;-)
findet den fehler im bild!
ps: ist ein kona, ich glaub ein stinky.


...aber geile bikes, respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. März 2007)

Na das ist mal ein Fuhrpark. Respekt !!!!!
Sehr schön.


----------



## abrahamar (15. März 2007)

Hämmerz der Bikepark. woher nimmst du des geld für die fülle an bikes? und wo stellst du die unter? ^^


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (15. März 2007)

Ich glaub der hat nen Fahrradladen


----------



## rasinini (15. März 2007)

seit heute im Einsatz:






der Rahmen ist ein:





ich hab die Teile rangeschraubt:


----------



## Timo D (16. März 2007)

rasinini schrieb:


> seit heute im Einsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 schönes bike  

sind das griffe von ergon? wie kommst du damit zurecht?


----------



## bringsi (16. März 2007)

@abrahamar 



> und wo stellst du die unter?



ich muss die Bikes jedes mal den Keller hoch und runter schleppen! Das nervt ganz schön!  






@Buh Tha Monsta



> Ich glaub der hat nen Fahrradladen



wird leider nix mit Fahrradladen! Bekam beim letzten Kauf schon Mecker von der Freundin! Also mehr werden es wohl nicht werden    wobei ich schon ein Auge auf ein CUBE Flying Circus geworfen habe


----------



## rasinini (16. März 2007)

Timo D schrieb:


> schönes bike
> 
> sind das griffe von ergon? wie kommst du damit zurecht?



Die Ergon-Griffe sind optimal bei langen Touren. Nur auf sehr kniffligen Trails sind  sie etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. März 2007)

@Bringsi: Klasse, dann hast du jeden Bikebereich gnadenlos abgedeckt.
Ein Bike wird aber doch sicherlich für deine Freundin übrig bleiben damit sie auch mal eine Runde mitdrehen kann 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Belladonna (17. März 2007)

Hallo,
hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Cube Reaction K24 vor dem ersten Ausritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. März 2007)

Belladonna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Cube Reaction K24 vor dem ersten Ausritt.




Eine sehr geile Feile ... hoffentlich wird das Bike richtig dreckig


----------



## Madt (17. März 2007)

was kostetn sowas?....1800?


----------



## Dot (17. März 2007)

Unverb. Preisempfehlung = 1749 . --> Bei einem guten Händler zahlste da noch ca. 1600  oder sogar weniger. --> Wenn du Stammkunde bist.


----------



## Belladonna (18. März 2007)

Madt schrieb:


> was kostetn sowas?....1800?



Hallo,

UVP 1.700 , Händler hat 10 % gegeben also hab ich noch 1.530  bezahlt.
Denke der Preis war okay...  
War ja aber klar dass das Wetter besch... wird wenn das Teil endlich kommt!
 

LG
Belladonna


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. März 2007)

Belladonna schrieb:


> ...
> War ja aber klar dass das Wetter besch... wird wenn das Teil endlich kommt!
> 
> 
> ...




Wem sagst du das ... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Hemme (18. März 2007)

Belladonna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Cube Reaction K24 vor dem ersten Ausritt.



Sehr schönes Teil. Was wiegt es denn so wie abgebildet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belladonna (18. März 2007)

Hemme schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Teil. Was wiegt es denn so wie abgebildet?



Hallo Hemme,

im Prospekt hieß es kleinste Rahmengröße ohne Pedale 10,2 kg,
das hier sind 18 Zoll und es wiegt 11 kg.

MfG
Belladonna


----------



## MooseCube (19. März 2007)

Ok, finally finished putting some old and new parts together and this is what happened...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. März 2007)

MooseCube schrieb:


> Ok, finally finished putting some old and new parts together and this is what happened...



A very nice ride ... the good "old" BCR ...


----------



## maik-the-bike (19. März 2007)

Bcr !!!

;-)


----------



## - H - K - P - (20. März 2007)

Mein Cube ist auch endlich fertig. Suche nur noch andere Kurbeln!!!!





Für angemessene Kritik bin Ich immer offen... Sagt mir eure Meinung!!!


----------



## keroson (20. März 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Mein Cube ist auch endlich fertig. Suche nur noch andere Kurbeln!!!!
> 
> 
> Für angemessene Kritik bin Ich immer offen... Sagt mir eure Meinung!!!


erstmal natürlichen n tolles Bike (wenn auch Stangenware, fehlt n bissle des Individuelle...)

so jetzt aber Kritik:

nicht nur Kurbel sondern auch schaltwerk tauschen passt optisch nicht zu dem ganzen Schwarz
- die roten kappen an den ventilen ab
-Kabel kürzen(??)
- irgendwie die ganzen ritchey parts sind mir im Dorn im Auge (ok stütze geht noch , aber vorbau und barend evtl. tauschen (syntace P99, oder smica, barends post modern, smica...)
- irgendwas stimmt mit deiner Lenker konfiguration nicht, barends zu steil nach oben und bremsen zu weit nach unten..


----------



## - H - K - P - (21. März 2007)

Hallo, danke erst mal. Habe mal den Vorbau gedreht. 





Mit der schaltung bin Ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Die 2007 XTR mag Ich otisch nicht so, Sram XO bin Ich letztes Jahr gefahren, ein ast ins Hinterrad und das Schaltwerk war hin, teures Vergnügen, Da sram nach mehreren Nachfragen keine ersatzteile für das Schaltwerk liefern kann. Da alles geschraubt ist, könnte Ich es wieder in stand setzen. Als Kurbel hatte Ich eine Bontrager Race Lite Carbon gedacht . Schaltwerk ist die Große Frage... Oder ein 2005 XTR Schaltwerk.


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2007)

klein Upgrade für mein cube!
darf mann überhaupt mit dem Ding Hobby XC Rennen fahren?


----------



## Schimy (21. März 2007)

Hi,

sagt mal wie haltet Ihr Eure Ketten und Kassetten so sauber???? 
Womit reinigt Ihr diese??


Gruß Mario


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. März 2007)

Geile Bikes die hier epostet werden 

Was die reinigung der Kette angeht gibt es doch schon einige Threads hier im Forum. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen.

Generell gebe ich einfach nur ein wenig Kettenfliessfett auf die Kette und reibe mit einem Tuch groben Schmutz weg.
Die Kassette halte ich mit einer alten Zahnbürste und Wasser sauber ... kein Hexenwerk als 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (21. März 2007)

@H-K-P
wie wärs mit nem Tiso Schaltwerk??? auch schwarz...
und Vorbau sieht so 10x besser aus


----------



## - H - K - P - (21. März 2007)

Ich kann dem Alex nur recht geben, wirklich schöne Bikes hier!!!!


----------



## - H - K - P - (21. März 2007)

Tiso Schaltwerk sind optisch natürlich der Bringer. Nur kennst Du einen Laden der die Dinger vertickt? Und ist das MTB Schaltwerk von Tiso schon auf dem Markt?


----------



## fox_20 (22. März 2007)

was soll man noch dazu sagen... außer das der sattel ******* is aber ansonsten


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. März 2007)

Jupp, das einzige Manko ist tatsächlich der Sattel (Brauchst du einen Fizik Freek ????  )

Aber ansonsten sehr geil dein Circus !!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Sunset (22. März 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Tiso Schaltwerk sind optisch natürlich der Bringer. Nur kennst Du einen Laden der die Dinger vertickt? Und ist das MTB Schaltwerk von Tiso schon auf dem Markt?


 
schau mal da

http://www.xx-light-bikes.de/shop/pd1162495730.htm?categoryId=198

preislich


----------



## chr. (27. März 2007)

Es hat jetzt zwar schon 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel...
und normalerweise einen Nobby Nic vorne drauf


----------



## pillehille (27. März 2007)

das ist mein CUBE XC 4 RACE LINE Eigenaufbau mit ner Kompletten XT Ausstattung, ner Avid Juicy 7, ner Manitou Black, nem RS MC 3.3 Dämpfer usw...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. März 2007)

Eine sehr schicke Lackierung hat dein XC 4 gekriegt.
Welcher Jahrgang ist denn das? Doch vor 2004 oder?
Gewicht?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. März 2007)

Ein 2007er Cube LTD Team
Geänderte Bereifung mit 2x Nobby Nic und einem zweiten Taurus2000 Laufradsatz mit  Schwalbe Alberts fürs härtere Gelände.
Ritchey Razer Comp Lenker mit Ergon M2Magnesium Griffe
Alien II Platform Pedale
SKS Shockblade und X-Blade
Vaude Schraub-Satteltasche
Fahrradcomputer


----------



## pillehille (27. März 2007)

also ich hab den Rahmen Ende 2004 gebraucht gekauft, der typ meinte er wäre 1 1/2 jahre alt gewesen, 
und das Gewicht hab ich noch nicht gemessen... denke mal zwischen 12-13Kg; es sind ja jetzt nicht die leichtesten Komponenten verbaut
Gruß


----------



## beatsociety (27. März 2007)

wisst ihr das es auch cube hotels gibt, die vorallem für bikers wie gemacht sind.
www.cube-hotels.com
mal ein hotel wo ihr sogar eure fahrräder aufs zimmer nehmen könnt in einen speziellen showroom gleich vor dem zimmer.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. März 2007)

pillehille schrieb:


> also ich hab den Rahmen Ende 2004 gebraucht gekauft, der typ meinte er wäre 1 1/2 jahre alt gewesen,
> und das Gewicht hab ich noch nicht gemessen... denke mal zwischen 12-13Kg; es sind ja jetzt nicht die leichtesten Komponenten verbaut
> Gruß



Dachte ich mir schon fast.
Nettes Gewicht. Meines liegt bei ca. 14,8kg. Aber lässt sich noch hervorragend treten 



beatsociety schrieb:


> wisst ihr das es auch cube hotels gibt, die vorallem für bikers wie gemacht sind.
> www.cube-hotels.com
> mal ein hotel wo ihr sogar eure fahrräder aufs zimmer nehmen könnt in einen speziellen showroom gleich vor dem zimmer.



Schick ... Werbung !!!


----------



## Gunther H. (27. März 2007)

Habe kulanter Weise einen neuen Rahmen wegen Rahmenbruch bekommen. Und habe mir dann das Rad über den Winter Stück für Stück zusammengebaut.


----------



## Marsmann (27. März 2007)

[/url][/IMG]ok es sieht ein bissel anders aus es hat nu klickpedale dran und die gabell ist ordentlich festgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. März 2007)

Sehr schön und edel aufgebaut


----------



## PieAitsch (27. März 2007)

frisch aus dem laden...

mein neues ACID COMP

kommt noch ne Tora, ne LX Kurbel und anständige Pedale dran... fettisch... bin ziemlich zufrieden... unschlagbar guter CC Renner für den Preis


----------



## Gunther H. (27. März 2007)

hallo marsmann
die Züge mußt du noch ein bischen umverlegen.

Mfg Gunther


----------



## M!tch (28. März 2007)

die letzten bikes, die hier hinzu gekommen sind fand' ich alle recht geil, vor allem das xc (warum nur?  ) und das schwarze acid (wenn man das silberzeug wegbekommt und noch ein paar weiße elemente hinzufügt wird es zumindest optisch der oberburner.
was ich persönlich allerdings nicht mag ist diese silber-schwarze lackierung, wie cube sie letztes jahr (und warscheinlich auch '07, keine ahnung) oft verwendet. das finde ich absolut langweilig und wirkt wie aus dem baumarkt.


----------



## E=MC² (28. März 2007)

@ Gunther: Schaut super aus!
                Was sind denn das für Barends?


----------



## - H - K - P - (28. März 2007)

@Gunther: Sorry aber die Roten Züge funzen gar nicht zum Rahmen, genauso wie die Rote Sattelklemmschelle. Ansonsten schickes Bike!!!!


----------



## Marsmann (28. März 2007)

Gunther H. schrieb:


> hallo marsmann
> die Züge mußt du noch ein bischen umverlegen.
> 
> Mfg Gunther



das ist noch ein bild von dem bike an dem tagbwo ich es aufgabaut habe, mitterlerweile sieht es wie gesagt ein bisschen andres aus... und demnächst kommt nochmal nen neuer satz schalt-und bremszüge, dann wird das auch mal richtig verlegt


----------



## Jonez (29. März 2007)

Aus dem verschneiten Schwarzwald


----------



## Wolperdinger (29. März 2007)

...hier ist meine Bikelady 








ein AMS Pro FR´05... hauptsächlich ist es im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs, hat aber auch schon 2 Hochalpin-Erfahrungen hinter sich + Gardasee

natürlich mit mir oben drauf


----------



## Gunther H. (29. März 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> @ Gunther: Schaut super aus!
> Was sind denn das für Barends?



es sind die Specialized carbon ergonomisch der Hammer

Mfg Gunther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (29. März 2007)

@Wolperdinger: dann kannste die lady aber nicht so gerne haben!!!
sowas verkauft man doch nicht ;-)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. März 2007)

Hier mal ein Update meines Flying Circus:






Vielen Dank an Khujand und nm_sushi für die Hilfe .... 

Und hier Fritzz und Circus zusammen:






Gruss

Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. März 2007)

@ bonzai 

schöner gartenteich


----------



## r0ckZ (30. März 2007)

auweia, neben euren bikes verblasst meins ja völlig ...





bin noch am abbezahlen (12. Klasse ..)
wenn mal mehr Geld vorhanden ist, werd ich Sattel und Reifen tauschen

bitte kommentieren ..
hab ja noch ne Menge Jährchen, um das zu verbessern und mir irgendwann mal ein Traumbike wie die euren aufzubauen


mfg r0ckZ


----------



## HomerJ (2. April 2007)

Irgendwo unterm Rossi...

Am 7.12.06 bestellt seit 27.3.07 MEINS!
Das warten lohnt sich!

HomerJ


----------



## djsouth2004 (2. April 2007)

Mir gefallen eure Cube´s sehr gut, ich warte noch auf mein Cube LTD Pro Pearl-White 2006.Leider muss ich noch 3-4 Wochen drauf warten!Aber hoffe ich habe mit dem Bike dann ein gutes einsteiger Rad gefunden!
Werde dann natürlich Bilder posten vom ersten ausritt!


----------



## DonDizzle (2. April 2007)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen eure Cube´s sehr gut, ich warte noch auf mein Cube LTD Pro Pearl-White 2006.Leider muss ich noch 3-4 Wochen drauf warten!Aber hoffe ich habe mit dem Bike dann ein gutes einsteiger Rad gefunden!
> Werde dann natürlich Bilder posten vom ersten ausritt!



ich hab das auf was du wartest und muss sagen bis auf den lenker der mir zu flach war ist das bike jeden cent wert!!!!


----------



## djsouth2004 (2. April 2007)

Bilder kannst du nicht zufällig mal reinstellen oder?
Habe zwar 3 in dem ganzen Thread gefuden aber würde gerne noch mehr davon sehen 

Naja werde mal gucken wie ich dann mit dem lenker zurecht komme, ansonsten werde ich hier im Forum sicher nen paar gute empfehlungen finden!


----------



## Cubeflizer (3. April 2007)

Dann will ich euch mein 05er Reaction mal nicht vorenthalten









so wie es da steht ist es komplett ready to Race, deswegen auch die Satteltasche, Pumpe und der Aufkleber auf dem Vorbau (sowas wie ne Starterlaubnis oder so)

das Gewicht ist mit 11,5kg nicht so leicht
hoffe das in der nächsten Saison ne 10 vor dem Komma steht jetzt wird das Geld erstmal in Startgebüren und zeug für die Rennen investiert.

Die Hörnchen habe ich nur erstmal zu testzwecken (wenn ich gefallen an Hörnchen finde dann werde ich mir vielleicht noch Tune RH1 anschaffen)


MfG
Cubeflizer

PS: Die unterschiedlichen Felgen sind, weil beim Hinterrad der Freilauf kaputtgegangen ist und ein neues Hinterrad günstiger war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (5. April 2007)




----------



## keroson (5. April 2007)

da hast du Frauchen aber ein schönes Bike spendiert ;-)


----------



## Dot (5. April 2007)

Was hat da jetzt wieder nicht geklappt? Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich werd noch wahnsinnig. Bei mir klappt das mit dem Bilderupload nicht...


----------



## Beerchen (5. April 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Was hat da jetzt wieder nicht geklappt? Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich werd noch wahnsinnig. Bei mir klappt das mit dem Bilderupload nicht...


Hallo Dot,
Du hast eine Internetseite (.html) als Bild verlinkt
_[ IMG ]http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/PNF27*.html*[ /IMG ]_

eigentlich musst Du aber das Bild (.jpg) verlinken
_[ IMG ]http://s6.bilder-hosting.de/img/PNF27*.jpg*[ /IMG ]_

da das Bild jedoch enorm groß ist würde ich empfehlen die Internetseite (.html) per Link einzubinden
_[ URL="http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/PNF27*.html*" ]klick mich, ich bin ein Bild[ /URL ]_

klick mich, ich bin ein Bild


hoffe geholfen zu haben  


Gruß 
Martin


PS. hab gerade gesehen das Du das Bild inzwischen in der Galerie hast.
Da kannst Du dann einfach einen der beiden Codes unter dem Bild per C&P einfügen, und fertig ...

_[ url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/355349" ][ img ]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC000952.JPG[ /img ][ /url ]_





oder
_[ url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/355349" ][ img ]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/thumbs/DSC000952.JPG[ /img ][ /url ]_


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. April 2007)

Gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut das Ladybike.
Sehr schön!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Dot (5. April 2007)

@ Beerchen vielen Dank für die Infos.

@ Bonzai1982
Stimmt, wir sind auch ziemlich begeistert. Am Anfang hatte meine Freundin Bedenken wegen der Farbe (und somit wäre wieder ein Klischee mehr erfüllt  ), allerdings sieht die in Natura richtig gut aus und kommt nicht irgendwie zickig, tuntig oder wie auch immer man das bezeichnen will, rüber. 

Das Bike hat einen enormen Vortrieb und mit den Bremsen...  

Die erste längere Tour heute hat es echt gut weggesteckt. Wir (Ich) werden weiter berichten.

...und nächste Woche sind evtl. Bilder meines neuen Stereos drin, wenn alles klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. April 2007)

Na dann mal weiterhin gute Fahrt ihr beiden 
Und viel Glück mit deinem neuen Stereo.

Hier noch mal meine 3 Babys zusammen auf einem Bild:





Gruss

Alex


----------



## Giant XTC (7. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

vor zwei Wochen überkam es mich und ich bin zu meinem Händler gegangen und habe einfach ein Stereo K18 mitgenommen.

Inzwischen ist es eingefahren und wir zwei sind nach Italien an die Ligurische Küste gefahren (mit dem Auto 

Hier erstmal ein Bild:





Den heimischen Feldberg hat es auch bereits bestens überstanden, hier in den italienischen Bergen habe ich hintere K18 schon zum kochen gebracht. Hoffentlich bleibt das ein Einzelfall, eigentlich bin ich mit ihr nämlich sehr zufrieden...

Für alle die Fragen, bergauf ist das bike eine Rakete. Zumindest für das Gewicht und den Federweg!

Was kann man denn mit dem hinteren Schutzblech machen? Gibt es sowas auch aus Carbon?

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## E=MC² (7. April 2007)

Wie?? Du bist zum Händler und hast einfach ein Stereo mitgenommen ohne ~1000 Wochen warten zu müssen?

----> Gammler!!!

P.S.: Sieht echt toll aus!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. April 2007)

Hi Daniel,

und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Stereo 
Auch mich wundert es das du nicht warten musstest ... aber umso besser für dich!!!

Das Schutzblech gibt es leider nicht in Carbon, sollte ich mich irren und du findest es irgendwo ... ich nehme auch eines 

Gruss und Ride On

Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. April 2007)

Hallo Daniel,

freut mich, das dir Dein Stereo genauso gut gefällt, wie mir meins. 
Hab auf dem Foto gesehen , das du auch die Rock Shox Revelation fährst. 
Wie gefällt Dir die Gabel, und welchen Druck fährst Du in den Luftkammern ?
Hadere immernoch mit dem Setup der Gabel. Entweder verschenke ich Federweg, wenn ich zuviel Negativdruck habe, oder sie wird im anderen Fall zu  unsensibel. Außerdem finde ich das die Gabel in der Mitte zu weich ist, und am Ende zu progressiv. 

V.G. Sören


----------



## flyingcubic (7. April 2007)

hallo hier mal wieder meins mit neuer gabel Revelation

habs mit handy gemacht deswegen die schlechte quali


----------



## Giant XTC (7. April 2007)

Also bis jetzt bin ich mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden! Allerdings fahre ich noch das Standardsetup vom Händler.

Sobald ich mich mal mit den Einstellungen etwas genauer auseinandergesetzt habe gibt es hier Feedback. Leider habe ich meine Gabelpumpe nicht dabei, daher kann ich den Druck nicht prüfen 

Als Dämpfer habe ich den RP2. Beim Bunnyhop macht der ein lautes Klack beim Ausfedern. Zumindest glaube ich dass es der Dämpfer ist. Kennt das jemand?

Zur Info: Bei meinem Händer steht auch noch ein Stereo Louise, falls jemand noch eins sucht. Ich wusste gar nicht dass die Wartesituation so schlimm ist...


----------



## Dot (7. April 2007)

> Ich wusste gar nicht dass die Wartesituation so schlimm ist...



Bitte erwähne das nie wieder...


----------



## keroson (7. April 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Auch mich wundert es das du nicht warten musstest ...



mal so als Tip für alle die in der Warteliste weiter hinten sind...
bei meinem Händler steht genau das gezeigte Steroe im Laden und es kauft keiner
... ohne jetzt schleichwerbung zu machen... Cube Hompage, Händlerverzeichnis, 79853 suchen, Adresse ins Navi, hinfahrn, mitnehmen... 

edit: und natürlich die Bestellung stonieren


----------



## khies (8. April 2007)

Hallo

So, ab jetzt bin ich auch sehr zufriedener CUBEianer......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (8. April 2007)

... ich würde auch lieber 500km fahren anstatt 1 Monat zu warten  

Und ausserdem, Händler mit bikes auf Lager die gerne verkaufen wollen gibt es doch genug.


----------



## djsouth2004 (8. April 2007)

Das Stereo gefällt mir auch verdammt gut, nur für mcih etwas zu teuer.Naja aber werde sobald mein Cube ankommt auch mal das ein oder andere teil dazu kaufen 

Kurz mal eine frage wieviel mm Federweg hat eigentlich das Cube LTD Pro 2006, die gabel ist die Rock Shox Tora 318 Coil PopLoc?

Danke shconmal.


----------



## kruringo (8. April 2007)

die gabel hat 80 mm


----------



## HomerJ (10. April 2007)

Irgendwo unterm Rossi...

Am 7.12.06 bestellt seit 27.3.07 MEINS!
Das warten lohnt sich!
(Hoffentlich klapptz jetzt mitm Bild)

HomerJ


----------



## Beerchen (10. April 2007)

HomerJ schrieb:


> Irgendwo unterm Rossi...
> 
> Am 7.12.06 bestellt seit 27.3.07 MEINS!
> Das warten lohnt sich!
> ...


Hey HomerJ,
nicht den Link aus der Adresszeile reinkopieren, sondern einen der beiden Codes die unterhalb des Bildes angezeigt werden  
dann schauts nämlich so aus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. April 2007)

Sehr geil dein Stereo Homer !!!
Was kannst du (oder auch andere) bisher über dei Formula berichten? Standfestigkeit? Fading?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## ZtoRm226 (11. April 2007)

was haltet ihr von dem Cube LTD Team 2007 in blue???

wie findet ihr die feder und das tretlager im einzelnen?

kauf mir das vllt morgen *freu*


----------



## HomerJ (12. April 2007)

Hallo Bonzai1982,
mit dem Stereo hatte ich noch nicht soviele HM am Stück, daß ich was zu Fading oder Standfestigkeit sagen könnte. Ein vergleich mit einer anderen Scheibenbremse fehlt mir auch, bin bisher nur Magura HS11 gefahren. 
Die Bremse quietscht nur wenn sie nass ist, dann aber ORDENTLICH LAUT!


----------



## keroson (12. April 2007)

von soo...




nach so...




gestern vom eloxierer abgeholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Bob (13. April 2007)

Auch wenns nicht draufsteht, ein Cube AMS Pro '05:






Vielen Dank an die Leute, die mir hier während des Aufbaus (auch vom Fritzz, da gibts aber noch keine Bilder) n paar Tipps gegeben haben! Die Namen krieg ich leider nicht mehr zusammen, ich hoffe die Richtigen fühlen sich angesprochen.


----------



## heitzer (13. April 2007)

Ich finde das es Elite so besser aussieht,als eloxiert. 
Was macht das ganze im Gewicht aus ?? 

*Übrigens, dieses Cube Elite ist noch zu haben !! *


----------



## Sunset (14. April 2007)

@ keroson & @ heitzer tauscht doch mal eure sattelstützen und die bar ends  

wobei ICH bei beiden bikes die schwarze ausführung bevorzugen würde.


----------



## ashtray (15. April 2007)

Der Bob schrieb:


> Auch wenns nicht draufsteht, ein Cube AMS Pro '05:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss sagen, dein Fahrrad gefällt mir. Was allerdings noch besser ist, ist dein Musikgeschmack.


----------



## Knauscamper (15. April 2007)

Hallo,
kann mir mal jemand beschreiben wie ich das Bild meines Bikes hier in einen Beitrag eistellen kann?
Besten Dank.


----------



## keroson (15. April 2007)

@ heitzer, naja mein lack ist abgeblättert, manglehaft gemacht, trotzdem find ich ihn so schöner, wobei aber das metalic shcwarz des Rahmens nichtr 100% auf den Bildern wiedergegeben ist.
@sunset, ja aber Kameraperspektive täuscht, gesamtaufbau passt mit den silber teilen 100%, auch von der Farbe her, zur Gable + xt Zeugs...
Ist mir aber gesamt noch zu schwer, daher wird sich wahrscheinlich noch einiges ändern...
edit: ach ja Gewicht, -120gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (15. April 2007)

Habe meine kleine Maus geschnappt, und bei dem super Wetter unsere Wälder erkundet.....


----------



## Herr Schwall (16. April 2007)

@ der Bob

wenn man Dir des Bike als AMS pro 05 verkauft hat, hat man Dich beschissen.

Des ist, wenn überhaupt Cube, ein XMS.

ride on


----------



## donpope (16. April 2007)

Hier mal meines, LTD ´05; Soll- und Ist-Zustand


----------



## HomerJ (16. April 2007)

Schönen Dank Beerchen,
vielleicht klappts bei mir das nächste mal, mit dem Bild einstellen.
HomerJ


----------



## Der Bob (16. April 2007)

Herr Schwall schrieb:


> @ der Bob
> 
> wenn man Dir des Bike als AMS pro 05 verkauft hat, hat man Dich beschissen.
> 
> ...



Wie kommst drauf? Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich so oder so zufrieden damit bin. An welchem Detail sieht man das?


----------



## Beerchen (16. April 2007)

Herr Schwall schrieb:


> @ der Bob
> wenn man Dir des Bike als AMS pro 05 verkauft hat, hat man Dich beschissen.
> Des ist, wenn überhaupt Cube, ein XMS.





Der Bob schrieb:


> Wie kommst drauf? Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich so oder so zufrieden damit bin. An welchem Detail sieht man das?


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist beim AMS Pro ist das Oberrohr etwas steiler abfallend ...

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Cube XMS '05



Wenn man die Rahmen vergleicht, könnte Deines schon ein Cube XMS sein ...


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Der Bob (16. April 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Beim AMS Pro ist das Oberrohr etwas stärker abfallend ...
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Cube XMS '05
> 
> ...



Nuja, kann ich nicht ausschließen. Auf den Bauplänen stand auf jeden Fall mal AMS Pro und der Verkäufer (Privat) hat eigentlich auch nen netten Eindruck gemacht. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Gabel, die is auf dem Bild auf 110 oder sogar 90 (weiß gar nicht genau) runtergefahren. Also auf 130 fällt das Oberrohr dann schon noch n Stück steiler ab. 
Danke für den Hinweis auf jeden Fall. Da mir das Ganze aber im Moment ziemlich gefällt, werd ich wahrscheinlich keinen Auftsnad machen, auch wenns ein XMS ist


----------



## norman68 (16. April 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist beim AMS Pro ist das Oberrohr etwas steiler abfallend ...
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Cube XMS '05
> 
> ...



Nabend

also wenn ich da mein AMS Pro (20") mit dem vergleiche ist das aber auch nicht anders.




Ciao Norman


----------



## Herr Schwall (16. April 2007)

hy

die XMS sind aus einfacheren Rohren, weniger konifiziert, etwas schwerer.
Die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen ist anders, ebenso die Wippe und die Sitzstreben, bzw. die Wippenaufnahme an den Sitzstreben.
Zudem sind XMS lackiert und AMS anodisiert
Die Geometrie und somit die Funktion ist gleich - bei gleichen Federelementen.

ride on


----------



## Beerchen (16. April 2007)

@ Herr Schwall
Danke, jetzt bin ich auch wieder etwas schlauer 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knauscamper (17. April 2007)

Hallo,
hab' letzte Woche mein neues Bike beim Händler abgeholt. Ursprünglich sollte es ein AMS 125 K18 werden. Geliefert wurde aber ein AMS 100 K24. Nachdem ich dieses dann probegefahren bin, mir die Optik sehr gut gefällt und ich die Preisdifferenz für die bessere Ausstattung nicht voll übernehmen mußte habe ich mich entschieden, dass AMS 100 zu behalten. Nach den ersten Touren kann ich sagen: habe die Entscheidung nicht bereut! 
Hier nun mein Bike



PS: Bei meinem Händler steht jetzt ein herrenloses AMS Pro 100 K18 (wurde von Cube noch nachgeliefert)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. April 2007)

Sehr geil und gegen eine bessere Ausstattung bei relativ niedrigem Mehrpreis sagt man ja nicht nein 
(Obwohl, 25mm weniger Federweg sich sicherlich bemerkbar machen werden, aber wenn du zufrieden bist  )

Viel Spass damit !!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Knauscamper (17. April 2007)

Viel Spass damit !!!

Danke Bonzai1982.

Na ja, war lange am zweifeln ob meine Entscheidung richtig ist, schließlich wollte ich am Anfang das 125er. Hab' mir dann aber nochmal Gedanken über meine Strecken gemacht die ich so fahre und bin dann zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass mir die bessere Ausstattung und das weniger an Gewicht auf Dauer mehr bringen. Fahre nämlich sehr gerne bergauf und eher gemäßigte Singletrails. Die 4 oder 5 Touren im Jahr die ich mit Kumpels im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs bin wiegen da nicht so schwer. Die schaffe ich auch mit 100 mm Federweg (ging ja schließlich mit meinem Hardteil auch)
Gruß


----------



## cuberni (18. April 2007)

Servus Knauscamper,

Glückwunsch zu dem Teil, kommt echt gut in der Farbe. Ist glaub die gleiche Farbe wie das Stereo 06, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Das mit dem Federweg wird sich bestimmt relativieren, kannst umso mehr "heizen" 
Viel Spaß noch damit.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## Dot (18. April 2007)

So, ich stelle Euch mal meine beiden schwarzen Pferde vor... .

Das Erste ist ziemlich flink und lehrt manchem Rennradfahrer das Fürchten... .





Das Zweite ist heute erst dazu gekommen, aber ich habe mir sagen lassen, es sei ein richtiges Arbeitstier, mit dem man recht robust agieren kann. Meine Art hat sogar stärkere Beine, um nicht so schnell in die Knie zu gehen.


----------



## Bond007 (19. April 2007)

*@Dot:* Perfekte Arbeitstiere - das schwarze Stereo macht ordentlich was her!  
Und immer schön die Auslaufzeiten im Auge behalten, lange Standzeiten mögen´s beide net!


----------



## Dot (19. April 2007)

Führe das trägere Pferdchen nun ein wenig aus.


----------



## Don Timbo (19. April 2007)

@Dot:
Süper leckere Schnitten haste da! Wo hastn die coole Trinkflasche fürs Dressing her? Würde gut zu meiner Black-Pearl passen! Hastn Kauftip?
Sportliche Grüße


----------



## E=MC² (20. April 2007)

Mein Stereo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (20. April 2007)

@E=MC 2Dat kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor. Viel Spaß damit. 

@ Don Timo
Habe sie von meinem Händler. www.misterbike.com und der hat sie bei www.trinkflaschen.de anfertigen lassen. Schreib ihm (Mr. Bike) doch mal ne Mail, vielleicht schickt er dir 2 - 3 zu... .


----------



## E=MC² (20. April 2007)

Danke, danke!
Den werde ich sicherlich haben.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. April 2007)

Genau so eines habe ich heute bei meinem Händler stehen sehen.
Saß sich sehr gut.
Viel Spass damit !!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## drive 2 fast (21. April 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Mein Stereo...



Endlich mal ein Sander mit geschmack  

Hab dein Bike bei Noel gesehen, kann mann echt neidisch werden.

Viel Spaß damit, vielleicht sieht man sich mal in unsrem schönen Steigerwald
Gruß ( ein Zeiler )


----------



## E=MC² (21. April 2007)

Ein Zeiler, na sowas...

Und vielen Dank!


----------



## AMS125 (22. April 2007)

Das ist meins 
 neu und schoen -- Aber nur mit dem Handy aufgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (22. April 2007)

drive 2 fast schrieb:


> ...vielleicht sieht man sich mal in unsrem schönen Steigerwald
> Gruß ( ein Zeiler )



Auch wenn's eigentlich nicht so recht hierher gehört, aber radelt der Zeiler normalerweise nicht lieber in den  Haßbergen?


----------



## drive 2 fast (23. April 2007)

rasinini schrieb:


> Auch wenn's eigentlich nicht so recht hierher gehört, aber radelt der Zeiler normalerweise nicht lieber in den  Haßbergen?



ganz kurz, weil´s halt echt net hierhergehört.
Von Zeil zum Steigerwald ist´s ja nur ein Katzensprung


----------



## M!tch (23. April 2007)

ich warte immer noch auf mein paket mit neuen schaltzügen und pedalen, bei dem mir der verkäufer letzten mittwoch 'ne versandbestätigung geschickt hat.  
ich hab' mittlerweile soviele bikevideos geschaut, dass ich es kaum noch aushalte 'ne runde im bikepark zu schreddern.  
nach dem update gibts auch von mir wieder mal ein neues foto von meiner karre.


----------



## faceman78 (26. April 2007)

So,

nach einem Fehlkauf von einem anderen Bike will ich mein neues mal hier verewigen. Eins ohne scheibenbremsen ist ja schon recht selten 

Superschnell und leicht. Federgaben top. Preis recht günstig (nach handeln).

Einzigst ein ganz leises Quitschgeräusch beim bergauf fahren. Ich denke es sind die Billigpedale.....

http://de.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/faceman22de/detail?.dir=75care2&.dnm=e786re2.jpg&.src=ph

Achja: Cube LTD SL !


----------



## guhl (26. April 2007)

ein ams comp von 2006 mit ein paar geänderten teilen:

click


----------



## DeathMagick (27. April 2007)




----------



## illuminato (27. April 2007)

Hi! 
Ich wollte fragen ob einer von euch den ams pro 125 rahmen in "brown" hat? ich wollte mir das Rahmenkit in schwarz bestellen, ist aber leider schon ausverkauft in GrÃ¶Ãe S. Mein HÃ¤ndler sagt er kann mir nur noch das Rahmenkit in "brown" besorgen.
ich wÃ¼rde aber gerne mal sehen wie der Rahmen in natura aussieht bevor ich mich zum kauf entschlieÃe...sind ja immerhin 900â¬ die gut angelegt sein wollen...technisch und in diesem falle vorallem optisch!

So long!

Baumfreie trails!


----------



## keroson (27. April 2007)

@ DeathMagick
Gewicht und Teileliste wäre mal interessant, tolles Bike, wenn ich auch finde dass es schon n bissle zu weit in die Richtung vitrinenleichtbau geht...


----------



## AMS125 (27. April 2007)

illuminato schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich wollte fragen ob einer von euch den ams pro 125 rahmen in "brown" hat? ich wollte mir das Rahmenkit in schwarz bestellen, ist aber leider schon ausverkauft in Größe S. Mein Händler sagt er kann mir nur noch das Rahmenkit in "brown" besorgen.
> ich würde aber gerne mal sehen wie der Rahmen in natura aussieht bevor ich mich zum kauf entschließe...sind ja immerhin 900 die gut angelegt sein wollen...technisch und in diesem falle vorallem optisch!
> 
> ...



sieh meine Bilder, ist eine geile Farbe


----------



## Cubeflizer (27. April 2007)

@DeathMagick: dein Rad ist ja mal sowas von geil (und was wiegt es?? würde es so auf 9 - 10 Kg schätzen, ich hoffe damit liege ich nicht total falsch)
eigentlich kann ich ja Räder mit V-Brakes sonst nciht so gut leiden (weil ich einfach mittlerweile von der leistung von Disc'S überzeugt bin, aber bei deinem Rad passts)
in deine Sattel-Sattelstützen-kombi hast du aber auch recht viel investiert. 
Aber an deinem Rad fällt mir irgenwie nichts auf was nicht passt oder wo man etwas gravierend verändern könnte.  

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (28. April 2007)

wenn du die bilder jetzt noch in deine galerie laden würdest dann könnte ich mir die bilder tatsächlich mal anschauen!


----------



## Hemme (28. April 2007)

Cube Stereo 16" Louise:





Mehr in meiner Galerie.


----------



## E=MC² (28. April 2007)

Hübsch, hübsch...


----------



## LoB (28. April 2007)

@ Hemme

Endlich ma einer mit der schwarzen Louise...

Ich wollte dich ma fragen ob du ma nen paar Fotos davon machen könntest.
Ich will mir das AMS Pro 100 Louise holen, aber ich kann mich einfach nich mit dieser komplett schwarzen Version anfreunden und wollte ma sehn ob das in echt auch so schlimm aussieht. Das rote Element an den Bremssätteln gefellt mir schonma gut, das is ja auf den Bildern gahnich dabei.

(Haltet mich nich für verrückt, ich will nur das mein Bike 100%ig so wird wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab  )


----------



## Bond007 (28. April 2007)

*@Hemme:* Astreines Stereo, dazu noch die perfekte Wetterstimmung - genial!!!


----------



## gerdi1 (29. April 2007)

Hab mich gestern in ein Stereo verliebt. Ist das vorjahresmodell, aber ich steh auf Ältere  
So jungfräulich wie auf dem Bild wirds aber nicht lange bleiben


----------



## Luke2205 (1. Mai 2007)

@ LoB

Hier sind mal'n paar Fotos von meiner schwarzen Louise an nem AMS CC.

Also ich finde ja, dass das schwarz viel edler aussieht als das blöde silber.
Aber über Geschmack...


----------



## E=MC² (1. Mai 2007)

Naja die Louise-Bremshebel gefallen mir weder in schwarz, noch in silber sonderlich...


----------



## Spitti (1. Mai 2007)

@Hemme: man man man...ich beneide dich...hast du das gute StÃ¼ck aus dem Netz oder beim HÃ¤ndler gekauft... Preislich liegt es ja mit XTR bei 4000â¬  oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Naja die Louise-Bremshebel gefallen mir weder in schwarz, noch in silber sonderlich...



Mein Reden. Einfach nicht mein Ding.

@Luke: Was kannst du denn über die 2007er Louise berichten bzgl. Bremsleistung und Standfestigkeit?

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es hier mal wieder richtig schöne Bikes zu bewundern.
Das Milky-Stereo schiesst mit seiner Lackierung natürlich den Vogel ab.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## LoB (1. Mai 2007)

@ Luke2205

Danke für die Bilder!!!

Also ich muss sagen, so wie ich sie da sehe gefällt sie mir auch, sieht wirklich viel edler aus.
Aber wo is denn der B.A.T. Knopf? Bei CUBE is doch eigentlich die Version mit B.A.T. verbaut...


----------



## Luke2205 (1. Mai 2007)

@Bonzai1982

Ich bin noch dabei die Bremse einzufahren, deshalb kann ich da noch nicht soviel sagen. Bis jetzt ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass der Druckpunkt etwas weich ist, nicht so schön wie bei der Marta.
Die Standfestigkeit ist aber schon beeindruckend. Hab's bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft die Bremse an ihre Grenze zu bringen. Bei meiner Marta, die ich vorher gefahren bin war die schnell erreicht!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Mai 2007)

@Lob: Stimmt, der Knopf wurde geklaut ....

@Luke: Wenn du die Bremse mal richtig geprügelt hast bitte ich um einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## S.D. (1. Mai 2007)

LoB schrieb:


> @ Luke2205
> 
> Danke für die Bilder!!!
> 
> ...



Das weiss man bei CUBE offensichtlich selber nicht so genau.
Telefonisch wurde mir zugesichert, dass die Louise mit BAT ausgeliefert wird, mein Reaction kam allerdings ohne.
Danach bekam ich die Auskunft, dass das BAT dran sein müsste und ich solle beim Händler reklamieren.
Der Händler bekam dann die Auskunft, dass das BAT in der CUBE-Version nicht dran ist und ggf. auf eigene Kosten (ca. 20 Euro) nachgerüstet werden kann.
Wie dem auch sei, ich vermisse die Funktion nicht, der Druckpunkt ist bis jetzt o.k., auch ansonsten ist die Bremse bis jetzt o.k.

Gruss


----------



## Hemme (1. Mai 2007)

@Spitti : habs vom Händler. Ist die Ausstattung mit Louise, Talas, XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (2. Mai 2007)

Da ist es nun, mein Ltd Team.
Zum Februar hatte ich es bestellt: heute bekommen.



 hier nach dem ersten kleinen Ausritt


----------



## zaphodb520 (3. Mai 2007)

Luke2205 schrieb:


> @ LoB
> 
> Also ich finde ja, dass das schwarz viel edler aussieht als das blöde silber.
> Aber über Geschmack..



Nur bis man das erste mal so richtig auf die ****** gefallen ist


----------



## schren (4. Mai 2007)

Cube AMS PRO SE


----------



## LoB (5. Mai 2007)

Ui, endlich ma jemand mit nem RABE AMS Pro...

Mit dem Gedanken hab ich auch mal gespielt, aber der Dämpfer stört mich, wie kommst du mit dem zurecht?


----------



## LTD Team (5. Mai 2007)




----------



## teichtobi (5. Mai 2007)

was´n das für´n lustiger ferderweg?? 50mm?


----------



## schren (5. Mai 2007)

LoB schrieb:


> Ui, endlich ma jemand mit nem RABE AMS Pro...
> 
> Mit dem Gedanken hab ich auch mal gespielt, aber der Dämpfer stört mich, wie kommst du mit dem zurecht?



Bin bisher schon ein paar Touren gefahren, teils auch in ruppigen Gelände, und bin sehr zufrieden. Habe als direkten Vergleich mal ein Canyon XC 5.0 gefahren, mit Fox RP 23, und habe keinen Unterschied gemerkt.
Klar, beim Fox gibts mehr zu verstellen, aber ob man das im Alltag so nutzt bezweifle ich.


----------



## >Flipper< (8. Mai 2007)

*Das ist mein neuer schatz habs erst seit 3 Tagen!!!!*   ein geiles Cueb Dropzone 07!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Mai 2007)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit.
Dann erwarten wir aber natürlich auch standesgemäße "Action"-Bilder


----------



## Road Runner 101 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
hier mein neues Reaction Modell 2007 mit K18.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/366579


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (8. Mai 2007)

@ Road Runner!

Sehr schick, wie viel hast du denn gelöhnt, wenn ich fragen darf... .


----------



## kiron (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Na dann zeige ich euch meines auch mal.
Habe es erst seit gestern.

gruss
Kiron


----------



## Bond007 (10. Mai 2007)

Sehr schönes Bike, *Kiron* - dann kannst es ja noch heut einweihen, oder!!?


----------



## Jason28 (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo, dann werde ich meins auch mal zeigen, wobei ich sagen muss das ich mir dieses Jahr ein neues (aber auch Cube) kaufen werde.
Im Moment habe ich noch ein Acid Disc, mit dem ich so aber ganz Zufrieden bin!!!

LG Jason28


----------



## MarcoITA (19. Mai 2007)

Cube ltd sl 2006 --> 2007 disc  

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0575miniyc0.jpg

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0574miniil1.jpg

http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0573minifb5.jpg


----------



## Rolla (20. Mai 2007)

Mein Cube Ltd 2 '05:









 

Gruss,
Rolla


----------



## Road Runner 101 (20. Mai 2007)

@Dot

1350 


----------



## Dot (20. Mai 2007)

Merci.


----------



## Jonez (21. Mai 2007)

Reaction von 06 und 07 auf dem Schliffkopf im Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2007)

Meine schöne Bergfee


----------



## - H - K - P - (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo, habe da mal eine frage an alle K18 Piloten. Fahre die formula K18 an meinem Reaction und habe das Problem das sie Übelst am Quitschen ist. habe schon die Klötze gereinigt und die scheiben neu abgeschliffen.
Kennt wer noch das Problem?


----------



## LauraPeter87 (22. Mai 2007)

Hihi, endlich da: 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Details_id_10662_.htm

Bald gibts dann mal "Live"-Bilder


----------



## Blitz2212 (22. Mai 2007)

LauraPeter87 schrieb:


> Hihi, endlich da:
> 
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Details_id_10662_.htm
> 
> Bald gibts dann mal "Live"-Bilder


´

Was ein Würfel!


----------



## banff (22. Mai 2007)

so.. wie versprochen die ersten bilder von meinem fritzz  

die bilder sind mit einer handykamera gemacht worden.. bessere folgen..

ps: wie kann man die bilder gleich auf voller größe posten????  

gruß
banff


----------



## E=MC² (23. Mai 2007)

Bilder ins Fotoalbum laden und den Forum-code unter dem gewünschten Bild in den entsprechenden Post einfügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Mai 2007)

Banff, shame on you ... ab mit dem Bike in die Wildnis und da gescheite Bilder machen !!!! SOFORT !!!!



Apropos, das Bike ist klasse


----------



## Mustang (23. Mai 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Hallo, habe da mal eine frage an alle K18 Piloten. Fahre die formula K18 an meinem Reaction und habe das Problem das sie Übelst am Quitschen ist. habe schon die Klötze gereinigt und die scheiben neu abgeschliffen.
> Kennt wer noch das Problem?




Hi,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem an meinen K18 meines AMS Pro 100 auch. Ich habe die Schrauben am Adapter leicht gelöst, ein Kollege hat die Bremse dann betätigt und ich hab die schrauben wieder angezogen. Voila, danach kein nervendes Geräusch mehr


----------



## banff (23. Mai 2007)

> Banff, shame on you ... ab mit dem Bike in die Wildnis und da gescheite Bilder machen !!!! SOFORT !!!!


tja.. in der wildnis war ich heute schon.. nur ohne digicam...


----------



## cubeproxc (23. Mai 2007)

Hier mein Cube, nicht mehr ganz neu, aber mittlerweile auf XT getunt (Kurbeln, Kassette) und mit Thomson Stütze um einiges leichter und trotzdem stabil und zuverlässig.


----------



## - H - K - P - (23. Mai 2007)

@mustang : Sorry , aber es liegt nicht an der Einstellung, sie schleifen ja nicht. Nur wenn Ich aus höheren Geschwindigkeiten abbremse , quitschen sie wie sau. Habe aber das Problem glaub Ich in Griff bekommen, habe mal Bremsscheiben einer Avid Jucy dran Montiert, und bisher sind sie ruhig. Und Ich habe noch mal ganze 4 Gramm gespart(grins), sind nämlich leichter als die Formula scheiben.....


----------



## M!tch (23. Mai 2007)

coooooool, endlich mal wieder ein schönes xc pro.
auch ein tolles bild, bis auf die safari-kleidung.  
hab' leider noch nicht den perfekten hintergrund gefunden, aber bin weiter fleißig am suchen.  
was heißt eigentlich auf xt getuned? ich dachte beim pro wäre xt standard?
naja, wie auch immer, aus gegebenen anlass hier mal wieder meins.  

zuletzt geänderte teile  : 
sattel - san marco skn, nachdem das gestell meines slr trans am gebrochen ist (bin begeistert und frage mich, warum ich jahre lang mit dem falschen sattel gefahren bin)
schaltzugset - elvedes (hervorragendes schaltzugset zu einem spitzenpreis)


----------



## Lars.776 (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo will auch mal  

Heute erst erstanden


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Mai 2007)

Wieder mal sehr geile Bikes hier unterwegs. Sehr schön.
Vor allem die XC Palette gefällt mir (fahre ja selber eines, allerdings in rot/schwarz).
Leider wurde meines in letzter Zeit relativ wenig bewegt, da sich Fritzz so schön den Berg runterjagen lässt 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Road Runner 101 (24. Mai 2007)

@lars776

hi,
darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast?
übriges,schönes bike


----------



## E=MC² (24. Mai 2007)

Jo, schaut echt toll aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banff (24. Mai 2007)

so.. hier noch mal zwei vernünftige bilder von meinem fritzz =)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


die fox-gabel ist zwar schoko-braun, aber dafür war das rad auch 300 dann günstiger.. sonst: formula k18, X.0 schaltwerk und X.9 trigger.. =)


----------



## E=MC² (24. Mai 2007)

Unglaublich heiß! Wie findest du die Bremsen?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Mai 2007)

Sehr geil dein Fritzz und endlich in der entsprechenden Umgebung fotografiert 
Auch der Aufbau gefällt mit X.0 Schaltwerk. Aber sag mal, hast du die 2007er X.9 Trigger? Denn ansonsten "hinken" doch die Trigger der Performance des Schaltwerks hinterher ... minimal, aber immerhin.

Und was die Farbe der Gabel angeht ... sie funktioniert doch, was will man mehr 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## banff (24. Mai 2007)

> Unglaublich heiß! Wie findest du die Bremsen?



die bremsen sind der hammer... ein echter wurfanker!  
jedoch ist vorne noch der etwas zu große adapter dran... deswegn schone ich die vorderbremse noch.. 



> Aber sag mal, hast du die 2007er X.9 Trigger?



jepp... das sind die 2007ner trigger.


----------



## Lars.776 (24. Mai 2007)

Road Runner 101 schrieb:


> @lars776
> 
> hi,
> darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast?
> übriges,schönes bike



Hallo

Hat nen glatten großen gekostet plus ein bischen extrakram.

Redet ihr über die Formula Oro K18 Bremse die auch bei mir dran ist?

Wenn ja finde sie voll super...und angeblich wird sie noch giftiger wenn sie erstmal eingebremmst ist.
Bin heute 44km mit dem Bike gefahren und wenn es net dunkel wäre würde ich immernoch rumfahren


----------



## E=MC² (24. Mai 2007)

Lars.776 schrieb:


> Redet ihr über die Formula Oro K18 Bremse die auch bei mir dran ist?



Ja


----------



## Fritzz 07 (24. Mai 2007)

Nice  


Warte auch noch auf meinen Fritzz Rahmen, nach dem der BCR Rahmen Gebrochen ist kommt nun derdiedas Fritzz ...


----------



## Lutze_006 (25. Mai 2007)

Hier noch ein weiteres Cube CC Limited. Erst vor sieben Tagen erstanden aber schon krÃ¤ftig eingefahren (@ Lars: Waff, die Bremse braucht ein paar Kilometer mehr, dann geht se richtig ab. Kannst Spiegeleier drauf braten  ). Die RockShox Reba SL mit ihren 85 mm Federweg kÃ¶nnte aber noch einen Tick grÃ¶Ãer sein...
Leider hat mir mein HÃ¤ndler nen Streich gespielt und nen kaputtes Innenlager eingebaut. Ich war damals so unter Adrenalin endlich mein neues Bike in den HÃ¤nden zu halten (war das letzte Limited) und habs irgendwie erst auf der Tour bemerkt.
Achso, das Bike kostet 1100 â¬. Angegeben wird immer, das Bike sei reduziert um 300 â¬, kostet aber bei jedem HÃ¤ndler 1100 â¬, sofern er noch eins hat.


----------



## Road Runner 101 (25. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Reaction `06 und `07 auf Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (25. Mai 2007)

Meine Collection ...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Mai 2007)

Das Detonator ist ein Traum .... sehr geile Sammlung


----------



## Snevern (26. Mai 2007)

Hier mein AMS PRO 125 Louise 2007 Schwarz


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (27. Mai 2007)

...es ist ein cube....


----------



## gerry. (27. Mai 2007)

@Snevern: Schönes Bike, meins kommt hoffentlich auch bald. Welche Rahmengröße hat dein AMS 125?


----------



## Snevern (27. Mai 2007)

Tach es ist ein 20 rahmen  

Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry. (27. Mai 2007)

Ich war/bin mir nicht ganz sicher welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Laut Schrittlänge 85cm und Größe 185 müsste es eigentlich ein 20er sein, konnte aber mit dem 18er auch gut fahren. Die Sattelstütze war zwar auf max. aber das Rad war halt schön handlich. 

@Snevern: Wenn ich fragen darf, was hast du für eine Schrittlänge und Größe?

Irgendwie bin ich mit noch etwas unsicher.


----------



## Snevern (27. Mai 2007)

Moin meine Schrittlänge ist um die 87cm und ich bin 181 cm groß 

Also ich würde die rahmgröße nehmen die für deine größe vorbehalten ist  

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Quickshot (28. Mai 2007)

gibts hier Xc Comp oder XC Pro fahrer und Bilder von Bikes mit mehr wie 120mm Federweg in ihren Bikes? Will meines ein wenig auf Enduro umrüsten.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Mai 2007)

Quickshot schrieb:


> gibts hier Xc Comp oder XC Pro fahrer und Bilder von Bikes mit mehr wie 120mm Federweg in ihren Bikes? Will meines ein wenig auf Enduro umrüsten.



Das XC Pro gibt es nur mit 120mm, aber schau mal in meine Galerie, da gibt es eines das ein wenig für heftigeres Terrain aufgebaut wurde.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Quickshot (28. Mai 2007)

danke dir.... spiele mit dem gedanken mir eine Gabel mit 150mm einzubauen und einen anderen Dämpfer....
schaut gut aus dein Eisen


----------



## MarcusH (28. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen,

dann will ich mein neues Cube auch mal vorstellen.

Cube Reaction, K18
Hab mir noch XT-Schalthebel anbauen lassen, sowie andere Pedale, Griffe und Hörnchen.


----------



## freddy_walker (28. Mai 2007)

Hi, warum nicht gleich die ERGON's mit Hörnchen bestellt, wäre nicht so breit...?
Gruß, F.


----------



## MarcusH (28. Mai 2007)

freddy_walker schrieb:


> Hi, warum nicht gleich die ERGON's mit Hörnchen bestellt, wäre nicht so breit...?
> Gruß, F.



Die ERGON-Hörnchen waren mir zu kurz.


----------



## freddy_walker (29. Mai 2007)

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/r2.html

Klar, ist Geschmacksache...

Gruß, F.


----------



## tutterchen (29. Mai 2007)

freddy_walker schrieb:


> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/r2.html
> 
> Klar, ist Geschmacksache...
> 
> Gruß, F.



sind aber sau bequem und ihr geld trotz des hohen preises wert. habe auch die R2M groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quickshot (29. Mai 2007)

na dann will ich auch mal...

hier ein altes XC Comp 












is ein wenig was dran gemacht wie Duke XC Gabel 108mm und Manitou Dämpfer hinten. Umbauten sind in Planung.


----------



## eiskalter_engel (31. Mai 2007)

So schön sauber war es einmal 

Mein tolles ams comp 2006


----------



## toncoc (31. Mai 2007)

airmatic meiner frau:





mein ltd sl:









vielleicht kommt noch ein stero oder bcr dazu... mal sehen.


----------



## Venden (31. Mai 2007)

Das ist mein LTD Pro:


----------



## Nadine_24 (4. Juni 2007)

Mein neues Bike   

Das einzig Originale ist der Rahmen. Der Rest kam alles nach und nach dazu ;-) Bauleiter war hier mein Männe und ich habe ihm assistiert *grins* Das Kabel der Vorderbremse ist noch zu lang und muss noch gekürzt werden....






Lg

Nadine


----------



## E=MC² (4. Juni 2007)

Schaut toll aus! Was für Bremsen sind das (schaut nach Avid aus; Juicy Carbon o. Ultimate?) u. welcher Sattel?


----------



## Nadine_24 (4. Juni 2007)

Dankeschee  

Das sind die Avid Juicy Three, baugleich mit der fünfer nur ohne Flipflop-System am Bremshebel. Gibts eigentlich nicht einzeln zu kaufen. 
Der Sattel (eine Frauensattel  ) ist von Selle Italia (Lady Gel Flow)... solls auch für Männer geben  

LG

Nadine


----------



## wookie (5. Juni 2007)

also die kabelbinder am oberrohr müssen auch noch weichen!


----------



## wookie (5. Juni 2007)

Du solltest aber auch dazuschreiben aus was dein bike sonst so besteht.

also ich mach mal:

*Schalthebel*: X.9 Trigger
*Schaltwerk*: X.9 Medium Cage
*Kasette*: SRAM PG 980
*Umwerfer*: XT
*Kurbel*: Shimano Hone
*Pedale*: Shimano PD-M 540
*Gabel*: Rock Shox Reba Team Air U-Turn Poploc 2007
*Vorbau*: Ritchey WCS 4-Axis
*Lenker*: Truvativ Holzfeller (35mm rize)
*Sattelstütze*: Ritchey WCS
*Bremse*: Avid Juicy Three 
*Reifen*: Racing Ralph Falt 2,25
*Felge*: Rigida Taurus
*Naben*: XT
*Sattel*: Selle Italie Lady Sport
*Griffe*: Lock on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nadine_24 (5. Juni 2007)

Männer...


----------



## engel-freak (7. Juni 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/89447

Hallo,

nachdem ichs endlich geschafft hab, mein Stereo zu fotografieren, will ich Euch mein Bike natürlich nicht vorenthalten ))
Es ist ein Stereo K24 Rabe SE mit RS-Revelation, Formula Oro K24 und kompletter XT-Ausstattung. Den eigentlichen Vorbau+Lenker hab ich durch nen VRO medium mit Eco-Klemmen und Vector-Lowrider ersetzt. Der Sattel ist der 611 von SQ-Lab. Zwar die Lady-Version, aber passt prima zu meinem Hintern und vorallem zu meinem Gewicht. Da dieser Sattel ein CroMo-Tube Gestell hat, sollte das mehr aushalten, als die Herrenversion mit Titan-Gestell. Ansonsten hab ich noch Pazzaz-Hörnchen und Syntace-Griffe verbaut, was ich sehr schön und funktionell finde. 
Ich hab das Bike jetzt seit 2 Wochen und bin soweit sehr zufrieden, allerdings hab ich ein recht nervendes Knacken, dass ich nicht wegbekomme...Ich hab schon alles mögliche gefettet aber bis jetzt hats nichts geholfen. Ich werd wohl mal zum Händler müssen...:-((( Ich hoffe ich bin nicht einfach nur zu schwer für das Bike (107kg)...

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## wookie (7. Juni 2007)

engel-freak schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/89447
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



wie groß bist du den?


----------



## scars (7. Juni 2007)

Hier mein Cube Team LTD 





Zusätzlich noch ein XT Nabensatz hinten und als Reifen die Schwalbe Marathon...

Allerdings hab ich da mittlerweile wider das Problem der extrem quitschenden Bremese (vorne) :-(


----------



## engel-freak (8. Juni 2007)

@wookie: bin 2m groß, warum...?

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## wookie (8. Juni 2007)

engel-freak schrieb:


> @wookie: bin 2m groß, warum...?
> 
> Gruß vom engel-freak



weil das bike so GROOß aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIP (8. Juni 2007)

Cube Analog Streetfighter meines Bruders  
Sobald ich wieder ne ordentlich Kamera hab kommen evntl. noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Spectrum (10. Juni 2007)

Servus zusammen,
na dann will ich auch mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















VG alex


----------



## koebes (11. Juni 2007)

Mit schönen und alten Bontraeger Hörnchen und meinem alten Sattel.


----------



## wookie (11. Juni 2007)

jetzt noch SRAM drauf und die rigida taurus ersetzen


----------



## MPK (11. Juni 2007)

Hier kommt mein Ltd. Team








Die Handy-Foto´s sind trotz 2MP nicht so berauschend.


----------



## guhl (11. Juni 2007)

evtl gibts ja diesmal n kommentar


----------



## wookie (11. Juni 2007)

kannst du nicht lesen? Einfahrt Freihalten!


----------



## Chrisii (11. Juni 2007)

warum sollen dir Taurus runder ???


----------



## M!tch (11. Juni 2007)

Chrisii schrieb:


> warum sollen dir Taurus runder ???



 weil es von den forengöttern, die natürlich selbst nur das beste und teuerste zu hause stehen haben so bestimmt wurde.
ich finde solche sprüche zum kotzen. wenn jemand mit 'nem neuen bike aus dem laden nach hause kommt, wird er schon seine gründe haben, warum er dieses oder jenes material gewählt hat, da muss nicht jeder andere bestimmen, was er zu tun oder lassen hat.
ich finde es vollkommen okay, wenn jemand tipps gibt oder seine meinung darstellt, das ist der sinn des forums.
aber ich hasse es, wenn jemand ankommt und sagt: "Das MUSS da geändert werden an DEINEM bike, weil ICH das so will!"


----------



## wookie (11. Juni 2007)

Chrisii schrieb:


> warum sollen dir Taurus runder ???


persönlicher geschmack, fahre selber auch die Taurus, aber ist mir halt zu schmal fürs ruppige bei wenig luftdruck.



M!tch schrieb:


> weil es von den forengöttern, die natürlich selbst nur das beste und teuerste zu hause stehen haben so bestimmt wurde.
> ich finde solche sprüche zum kotzen. wenn jemand mit 'nem neuen bike aus dem laden nach hause kommt, wird er schon seine gründe haben, warum er dieses oder jenes material gewählt hat, da muss nicht jeder andere bestimmen, was er zu tun oder lassen hat.
> ich finde es vollkommen okay, wenn jemand tipps gibt oder seine meinung darstellt, das ist der sinn des forums. aber ich hasse es, wenn jemand ankommt und sagt: "Das MUSS da geändert werden an DEINEM bike, weil ICH das so will!"



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nadine_24 (11. Juni 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> weil es von den forengöttern, die natürlich selbst nur das beste und teuerste zu hause stehen haben so bestimmt wurde.
> ich finde solche sprüche zum kotzen. wenn jemand mit 'nem neuen bike aus dem laden nach hause kommt, wird er schon seine gründe haben, warum er dieses oder jenes material gewählt hat, da muss nicht jeder andere bestimmen, was er zu tun oder lassen hat.
> ich finde es vollkommen okay, wenn jemand tipps gibt oder seine meinung darstellt, das ist der sinn des forums.
> aber ich hasse es, wenn jemand ankommt und sagt: "Das MUSS da geändert werden an DEINEM bike, weil ICH das so will!"



Wasn dir über die Nase gelaufen??


----------



## koebes (11. Juni 2007)

Offtopic!


----------



## M!tch (11. Juni 2007)

ich habe damit zum ausdruck bringen wollen, dass ich posts wie #1522 total unangebracht finde. irgendwie komisch, wenn jemand zu 'nem anderen sagt, er solle doch die felgen wechseln und dann rauskommt, dass er sie selbst verwendet.
mag sein, dass dieser post nun gerade durch den smiley abgeschwächt ist, aber es gibt leider zu viele hier, die nicht merken, dass es ein unterschied ist seine meinung kund zu tun oder den imperativ zu benutzen.

und momentan läuft mir nur meine sonnebrille oder schweißperlen über die nase.

aber back2topic, ich wollte das jetzt auch nicht unnötig ausweiten. ich denke auch, dass dazu eigentlich alles gesagt ist.


----------



## Nadine_24 (11. Juni 2007)

naja, selbst verwendet hat. Nu hat er sich andere bestellt....
Wenn man mit den Felgen laufend bzw. täglich ein Platten hat.... ist das schon irgendwie nervig. Er sprach ja nur aus Erfahrung. Mag sein, dass die Felgen für manche (mich eingeschlossen ;-) ausreicht, aber so eine Hüpfdole wie Wookie braucht da schon was stabileres/stärkers unterm Hintern.....


----------



## Nadine_24 (11. Juni 2007)

Spectrum schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> na dann will ich auch mal
> 
> 
> ...



RRRRrrrrrr, sabber....
Das Bike, nur als Hartail, wollte ich mir auch erst kaufen, bis ich auf die Idee kam, mir eins selber zusammen zu stellen. Find die Farbe einfach kewl.....


----------



## Bond007 (11. Juni 2007)

Nadine_24 schrieb:


> RRRRrrrrrr, sabber....Find die Farbe einfach kewl.....



Geht mir genauso...find´s echt sehr schade, das CUBE das milkeygreen *aus dem Programm* genommen hat!


----------



## Nadine_24 (11. Juni 2007)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso...find´s echt sehr schade, das CUBE das milkeygreen *aus dem Programm* genommen hat!


Ne, oder? Das ist ja wirklich schade. Endlich mal eine Rahmenfarbe die mir wirklich gefällt. Wurde die Farbe nicht so gut verkauft? Die war doch erst 2006das erste mal auf dem Markt, oder? Unser Bike-Verkäufer meinte nur, dass das Bike sofort ausverkauft war bei ihm. Die haben ihm die Bude danach eingerannt. Ich wollte den Rahmen ursprünglich nämlich einzeln nachbestellen... hmpf... da gabs ihn aber schon nicht mehr....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Juni 2007)

hallo, bin neu hier. habe ein cube ltd pro 2007 in milky green. das muss noch im programm sein, da mein händler es frisch bei cube bestellt hat und es 6 wochen gedauert hat, bis es da war. habe heute bei fahrrad franz in mühlheim-kärlich auch noch zwei da stehen sehen. werde demnächst mal ein bild machen.

gruß mettwurst


----------



## Bond007 (12. Juni 2007)

Komisch, ein User hier hatte irgendwo mal gepostet, das sein Händler ihm mitteilte, das es das milkygreen angeblich *nicht mehr neu aufgenommen* werden wird.  
Vielleicht haben hier noch ein paar Händler gewisse "Überschüsse" übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Juni 2007)

naja, der händler wo ich es gekauft habe hat 6 wochen drauf gewartet, dass cube es liefert. ich habe es letzte woche bekommen. ich geh ja dann mal davon aus, dass es noch hergestellt wird in der farbe. schliesslich kann man es auch noch überall im internet in der farbe bestellen. also zumindest das ltd pro. wie es mit dem stereo aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Farodin (12. Juni 2007)

Ok,ich zeige mal mein neu überarbeitetes Cube Acid aus dem Jahre 2003.
Es ist sozusagen fast komplett überholt und getauscht worden..
Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden,schaut selbst:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## keroson (12. Juni 2007)

zu milkygreen, mein local Dealer hat eins im Schaufenster, wer noch eins sucht, ist n ltd pro... cube dealer suche PLZ 79853


----------



## gerry. (15. Juni 2007)

So, hier mein neues. Heute erstanden und fährt sich wie von alleine


----------



## Entenmelker (15. Juni 2007)

hier is mein neues cube limited cc!!! mit dem bike bin ich sehr zu frieden!!!


----------



## Hemme (15. Juni 2007)

gerry. schrieb:


> So, hier mein neues. Heute erstanden und fährt sich wie von alleine



Hey gerry,
da ist doch ein Bebber vom Rundum drauf, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry. (15. Juni 2007)

Japp, gut erkannt

Da hab ich's auch her. Toller Laden und freundliche Beratung.


----------



## chris4real (15. Juni 2007)

Hier mein Ltd2


----------



## E=MC² (15. Juni 2007)

Reflektoren raus, aber ganz schnell!


----------



## Beerchen (15. Juni 2007)

hier mein Cube XMS 2005




(den PopLoc-Hebel hab ich inzwischen richtig herum angebracht)


und mein Cube LTD CC






Gruß 
Martin


----------



## r19andre (15. Juni 2007)

@ gerry

mach mal den gelben Aufkleber weg. Der geht mal gar nicht. Und STVZO kriegst damit eh nicht  
Ansonsten geiles Bike.

Andre


----------



## chris4real (16. Juni 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Reflektoren raus, aber ganz schnell!




Hab mir schon gedacht, dass sowas kommt  Mal schauen... bin da aber sehr auf Sicherheit bedacht


----------



## gerry. (16. Juni 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> @ gerry
> 
> mach mal den gelben Aufkleber weg. Der geht mal gar nicht. Und STVZO kriegst damit eh nicht
> Ansonsten geiles Bike.
> ...



Jaja

das Rad war erst ein paar Stunden alt. Mittlerweile ist er weg. 

Grüße


----------



## Farodin (16. Juni 2007)

Klebe dich lieber mit Refelktoren und Reflektorbändern voll....aber das arme Bike!!!


----------



## home (16. Juni 2007)

hallo liebe leut´z..bin neu im forum und wollt euch mein kleines radl präsentieren..´voila´


----------



## home (16. Juni 2007)

ich weiß zwar noch immer nicht ob des mit dem bild klappt,versuch mal so..krieg keine fotos reingestellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (16. Juni 2007)

Bilder ins "Photoalbum" laden und dann gehts am einfachsten !  


Gruß Jonez


----------



## home (16. Juni 2007)

super..dank dir jonez..glaub ich krieg´s so langsam gebacken


----------



## MasterK (17. Juni 2007)

Soho ... 

mal nen paar Teile an nen Flying Circus geschraubt ...

partliste und demnächst folgende änderung kommen nachher :


----------



## Jay-kob (17. Juni 2007)

*Das ist mein CUBE Acid Disc 07:*












Ist zwar nicht modifiziert, aber in diesem Thread habe ich bisher nur ein Acid gesehn...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2007)

Meins )


----------



## dawncore (18. Juni 2007)

wunderwunderschön. Ich glaube ich ziehe wieder aufs Land. Und natürlich klasse Bike!


----------



## E=MC² (18. Juni 2007)

Die Landschaft ist ja echt Traumhaft! Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Tomax77 (18. Juni 2007)

Geile Landschaft, geiles Bike...Ist das die Gegend um Zürich?
Finde diesen Bronze Rahmenton einfach klasse. Wie fährt sich das Bike und was hast du dafür gelöhnt? Habe selber seit kurzem das Reaction in Titanium eloxiert. Auch eine schöne Farbe, aber der Braunton des AMS 125 gefällt mir nen Ticken besser. 

Viel Spass damit


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2007)

Also, die Landschaft liegt in der Tat in der Nähe von Zürich. Genauer gesagt im Dreieck zwischen Zürichsee, Ägerisee und Zugersee. Ein herrliches Gebiet mit schönen Touren, Wegen, Trails, Ein- und Aussichten  

Zum Rad, ich finde es einfach ein ideales Bike zum in den Bergen rumtollen. Fährt sich gut Bergauf auch lange Anstiege sind kein Problem für das Rad, eher für mich . Und dann der Spassfaktor Bergrunter auch keine Schwächen. Muss nur sagen die Formula hat mich noch nicht so endgültig überzeugt. Fette Bremswirkung aber quietschen, rubbeln und Vibrationen im Rahmen. Mal sehen ob ich das noch in den Griff bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomax77 (18. Juni 2007)

Das Bike ist ja wahrscheinlich schon mehr als 50-100km bewegt worden? Ansonsten wäre das Quitschen relativ normal. Ich hatte mit meinen K18 bisher aber keine Probleme, ausser dass die Scheibe beim Wiegetritt schleift. Laufräder wahrscheinlich nicht 100% zentriert. Die Bremswirkung ist jedoch trotz kleiner Scheibe hinten gut bis sehr gut. Hab gelesen, dass Wechselbeläge wie die SwissStop bei Quitschen helfen sollen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Juni 2007)

so, hier mein ltd pro in milky green, auf dem bild mehr milky als green


----------



## Fritzz 07 (23. Juni 2007)

Die Farbe ist ja mal obergeil !!!   Top


----------



## Moorlog (24. Juni 2007)

So seit gestern endlich mein.     

Lange drauf gewartet. 

So mal hier das erste Bild, direkt vom Händler, also so richtisch orginal  .

Mit der Lenker+Vorbaukombi war ich auf dem Heimweg noch nicht so Glücklich, muß ich heute noch mal Testfahren, ansonsten wird er nächste Woche noch ausgetauscht. Mal schauen weiß aber noch nicht genau, gegen was dann. Was Fahrt ihr den für Lenker+Vorbau kombis??






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Grüße Moorlog


----------



## Tomax77 (24. Juni 2007)

Schönes Bike   Was hast du denn für Probleme mit der Lenker+Vorbau Kombi? Ansonsten ist ein Syntace VRO System empfehlenswert. Habe bei mir (Hardtail mit Flat Bar) nur die Griffe ausgetauscht u. bin ansonsten zufrieden. Ich kämpfe momentan noch mit den üblichen Schleif- u. Klirrgeräuschen meiner Oros. Hoffe das gibt sich bald  

Viel Spass mit dem Bike.

PS: Bist gerade die Federgabel am Einstellen?


----------



## Moorlog (24. Juni 2007)

@Tomax77
Woran hast du das mit der Federgabel nur gemerkt 
Mir ist der Lenker etwas breit, ich fahr lieber etwas schmaler.
Bin noch etwas am überlegen ob ich statt nen 12° Lenker eher nen 6° nehm.
Mal sehen ob mir mein Händler mal einen montiert den ich mal nen Taglang probe fahren kann.

Ansonst lief es heute schon mal gut  eben noch mal zwei Stunden gefahren, war wie abgesprochen mein neues Bike rollte vor die Tür und die Sonne kam raus  

Das mit den Geräuschen von der Oro hab ich auch etwas gerade wenn sie nass waren eben, na hoffendlich wird das nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (25. Juni 2007)

Moin moin,

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit meiner Formula, sie quietschte wie verrückt, habe viel ausprobiert( gereinigt neu eingestellt), und nix hat geholfen. Bin dann mal zum Bikeladen meines vertrauens gefahren, und habe mir Bremsscheiben von einer Avid Juicy draufmachen lassen. Und siehe da, Ich habe keine Probleme mehr. Ist schon irgendwie komisch. Aber es hat geholfen.

Wer also die möglichkeit hat, mal schnell die Räder vom anderen Bike auszuleihen, sollte das mal Probieren..


----------



## Moorlog (25. Juni 2007)

Wieso die Räder von nem anderen Bike ausleihen? Wegen der Bremsen??
Ich denk du meinst eher die Beläge einer anderen Bremse!!


----------



## Farodin (25. Juni 2007)

Nene so wars wohl nicht gemeint ,...wer die möglichkeit hat die Laufräder mit den Bremsscheiben seines 2. Bikes (mit einer anderen Bremsanlage) an sein erstBike zu montieren sollte dies mal probieren  

von sowas hab ich noch nie gehört...aber wenns dann klappt.


----------



## KILROY (25. Juni 2007)

Moorlog schrieb:


> Mal schauen weiß aber noch nicht genau, gegen was dann. Was Fahrt ihr den für Lenker+Vorbau kombis??
> 
> 
> Grüße Moorlog



a) Feine Feile  
b) 120er Vorbau, -6° und 580er Flatbar. Für alles andere gibt's Hollandräder...  ( sorry, kleiner Scherz. Ich habe am AMS auch div. Kombis probiert, aber die "schnelle" fährt sich einfach für mich am besten )


----------



## Hotschy681 (25. Juni 2007)

Huhu,

habe mein Cube nochmals modifiziert - Lacierung nun komplett weiß, die roten und orangen Teile ab - nun etwas schöner und vor allem wesentlich leichter


----------



## Hotschy681 (25. Juni 2007)

so sah es übrigens vorher aus...





Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Mit Individuallackierung


----------



## Farodin (25. Juni 2007)

Oh, das hast du sauber hinbekommen! 
Gratuliere,echt feine optik nach dem Tuning!
Es hat sich um Welten verbessert!


----------



## JensXTR (25. Juni 2007)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> habe mein Cube nochmals modifiziert - Lacierung nun komplett weiß, die roten und orangen Teile ab - nun etwas schöner und vor allem wesentlich leichter



Saubere Arbeit, das gibt Note 1+


----------



## w-berlinbiker (27. Juni 2007)

das ist mein ltd pro


----------



## w-berlinbiker (27. Juni 2007)

w-berlinbiker schrieb:


> das ist mein ltd pro



das hat wohl nicht funktioniert schade 
vielleicht beim nächsten mal
oder klick einfach links auf Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2007)

w-berlinbiker schrieb:


> das hat wohl nicht funktioniert schade
> vielleicht beim nächsten mal
> oder klick einfach links auf Fotos



Find die Farbe einfach sensationell ) Viel Spass beim Ausführen


----------



## tutterchen (27. Juni 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Find die Farbe einfach sensationell ) Viel Spass beim Ausführen



da schließeich mich an. das milky-green ist sensationell. eigentlich ist nur die teamlackierung noch schöner


----------



## Tomax77 (27. Juni 2007)

Hi, 

hier mal ein erstes Bild meiner Eisdielenschleuder...


----------



## M!tch (27. Juni 2007)

hübsches ding, aber für die eisdiele brauchst du noch plattformpedale, musst den flaschenhalter entfernen (oder auch bier rein) und den sattel bis zum anschlag runter machen.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> hübsches ding, aber für die eisdiele brauchst du noch plattformpedale, musst den flaschenhalter entfernen (oder auch bier rein) und den sattel bis zum anschlag runter machen.



und nicht vergessen, die bunten Plastikbändchen links und rechts aus den Lenkerenden 

Aber ich finde diese matten Farben einfach gigantisch schön ..... meins hat ne kupferfarbe passend zu meinem Treo


----------



## Tomax77 (27. Juni 2007)

Ja, es muss noch einiges gepimpt werden 

Ne, das Bike fährt sich schon klasse   Hatte mich nur etwas über die von der Serie abweichende Ausstattung mit Mach1 Felgen und Syntace P6 Pseudo Sattelstütze gewundert. Aber ist ja mal was besonderes. Anderer Sattel ist schon drauf. Lenker wird auch bald getauscht. Man ist ja nie zufrieden...


----------



## S.D. (28. Juni 2007)

Tomax77 schrieb:


> Ja, es muss noch einiges gepimpt werden
> 
> Ne, das Bike fährt sich schon klasse   Hatte mich nur etwas über die von der Serie abweichende Ausstattung mit Mach1 Felgen und Syntace P6 Pseudo Sattelstütze gewundert. Aber ist ja mal was besonderes. Anderer Sattel ist schon drauf. Lenker wird auch bald getauscht. Man ist ja nie zufrieden...



Die P6 Sattelstütze wurde mal eine Zeit lang am Reaction verbaut.

Gruss


----------



## tino-bino (28. Juni 2007)

Cube AMS Pro 2004
komplett XT (2004)
Manitou SPV Gabel und Dämpfer
Mavic Crossmaxx SLR Laufräder (2007) mit XTR Bremscheiben (2007)
Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker und WCS Vorbau
Selle Italia SLR Sattel


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2007)

@ Tino_Bino

sag mal was hast du denn mit deiner Wade angestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tino-bino (28. Juni 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Tino_Bino
> 
> sag mal was hast du denn mit deiner Wade angestellt



Erinnere mich nicht daran! Ist auch schon Ewigkeiten her...
Habe mich bei einer Tour mit einem Mitfahrer verhangen und habe mit dem Schienbein die Strasse vermessen...
Man sieht die Umrisse der Wunde immer noch, da sie durch meine damaligen "Pelz" recht tief war... Seit dem "Erlebnis" wird rasiert!


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2007)

Respect


----------



## Hotschy681 (28. Juni 2007)

@ tino - schick - was wiegt es denn?


----------



## tino-bino (28. Juni 2007)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> @ tino - schick - was wiegt es denn?


Habe es nach dem LRS-Tausch noch nicht wieder gewogen. Vorher waren es wohl knappe 12kg. Ich tippe mal auf 11.8 kg oder so...

Viel mehr ist mit "normalen" Mittel auch nicht drin, würde ich behaupten... Eine Carbon Sattelstütze steht noch auf dem Wunschzettel aber dann war es das aber auch...
Danach wird jedes Gramm extrem teuer...


----------



## - H - K - P - (28. Juni 2007)

Sehr Schicke Bikes hier!!!!

Hier mal mein nicht ganz so sauberes Bike. Bei dem Wetter leider nicht zu ändern. 




Die Zeit zum nächsten Marathon ist zu kurz um auf schönes Wetter zu hoffen...


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Sehr Schicke Bikes hier!!!!
> 
> Hier mal mein nicht ganz so sauberes Bike. Bei dem Wetter leider nicht zu ändern. ...



endlich mal jemand der sein Rad nutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tino-bino (29. Juni 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> endlich mal jemand der sein Rad nutzt



Du willst Dreck! Kannst du haben!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2007)

Jaaaaa  

Wie lange hast du denn danach in der Waschmachine verbracht


----------



## tino-bino (29. Juni 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jaaaaa
> 
> Wie lange hast du denn danach in der Waschmachine verbracht



Frage nicht...
Nach dem Rennen war erstmal ein Besuch am Rettungssanitäterwagen angesagt, um den Dreck aus den Augen zu spülen...
Mein Radhändler der Vertrauens hat eine meiner hinteren Bremsbeläge als Anschauungsmaterial benutzt, um zu zeigen, wie weit man so einen Belag *NICHT* runterbremsen sollte...
Von meinem Besuch beim HNO-Arzt zum Ohrenausspülen will ich mal gar nicht anfangen...

Bericht

Aber: Ich bin schon für dieses Jahr wieder zum ebm gemeldet...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2007)

tino-bino schrieb:


> Aber: Ich bin schon für dieses Jahr wieder zum ebm gemeldet...




Na dann wünmsche ich dir viel Spass  und drücke dir die


----------



## - H - K - P - (29. Juni 2007)

@tino-bino:
wie ist der ebm denn so?
Als verrückter Hobby Racer zu schaffen?
Wäre vielleicht mal eine schöne abwechslung und mal was neues, und zeit hätte Ich da auch noch!!!!

MFG Ben


----------



## tino-bino (29. Juni 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> @tino-bino:
> wie ist der ebm denn so?
> Als verrückter Hobby Racer zu schaffen?
> Wäre vielleicht mal eine schöne abwechslung und mal was neues, und zeit hätte Ich da auch noch!!!!
> ...



Der ebm ist immer wieder ein Highlight der Saison!
Die Strecke besteht ja aus einer 28km Runde, die 1-3 Mal gefahren werden kann + einer 12 km Einführungsrunde. Seit diesem Jahr werden alle 3 Rennen am Sonntag durchgeführt... Man kann sich also entscheiden, ob man 40, 70 oder 100km fahren will...
Die Runde selber ist bei Trockenheit zu 100% fahrbar mit 2-3 technischen Stellen. Bei Nässe und Schlamm sind diese Stellen etwas tricky (jedenfalls für mich)...
Ich bin dieses Jahr zum 5. Mal dabei und nehme zum 3. Mal die 100km in Angriff. Die 70km sind mit etwas Training locker zu schaffen, würde ich behaupten...

Aber wer einmal den so genannten "Alp de Wettin" mit Gänsehaut, durch die Anfeuerungen der Menschenmassen, hochgefahren ist, ist sowieso infiziert!  

t.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2007)

sehr schön, glaube werde mir den fürs naechste Jahr mal vormerken


----------



## FRANZZ (30. Juni 2007)

Also das ist mein Fritzz Louise 07


----------



## E=MC² (30. Juni 2007)

Mit U-Turn?


----------



## wookie (30. Juni 2007)

grün und grau schmückt die sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzz 07 (30. Juni 2007)

So jetzt auch mal mein Fritzz  Model 07  !   

Es ist individuel ... also nicht von der Stange       

Gabel Domain 318is  160mm U-Turn 
Kubel Truvativ 
Lenker Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller  
Schaltung XT 
Bremsen Hayes Nine 203/203 
Felgen Atomlab 

Gewicht 16,5KG komplett   ( mit leichteren Reifen wären auch 16Kg möglich ) 













Das Fritzz ist eines der Geilsten Bikes die ich jemals gefahren bin : )  

Sehr Antriebsneutral und denoch mit hohen Spassfaktor auf Downhills und Singeltracks ! 

Durch das Absenken der Gabel sind auch Steile Berge kein Problem!


----------



## illuminato (1. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir zwar ein ältere Modell zugelegt, aber davon wird bald nicht mehr viel zu sehen sein wenn es weiss lackiert wurde! Es fehlt noch die XT-Kurbel und die Louise Bat Carbon 07 mit 180er Scheiben. Gewicht kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ja noch nicht alles verbaut ist. Ich hoffe es bleibt unter 13kg...ansonsten muss ich mir was überlegen


----------



## Don Timbo (1. Juli 2007)

m.M. wär das ne Schande so nenn schicket Ding weiss zu bepinseln!


----------



## Hotschy681 (1. Juli 2007)

Don Timbo schrieb:


> m.M. wär das ne Schande so nenn schicket Ding weiss zu bepinseln!



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, es ist doch traumhaft so - man muss ja nicht jede Mode mitmachen (obwohl ich im berühmten Glashaus mit großen Steinen werfe, wenn ich das sage  )


----------



## illuminato (1. Juli 2007)

das hat ja nix mit mode zu tun! ich mag rot nun mal nicht so gerne! Und da der lack eh eine auffrischung brauch dachte ich an weiss. was bereits silber an dem rad ist, bleibt übrigens auch silber!
eine andere variante wäre orange, oder das blau, das auch in der fox-gabel drin ist. habe das bild mal mit nem bildprogramm bearbeitet und des schaut alles wirklich besser aus als das rot...


----------



## E=MC² (1. Juli 2007)

Dann zeig doch mal her.


----------



## M!tch (1. Juli 2007)

geiles bike das ams fr. sieht sehr liebevoll aufgebaut aus. die bilder würde ich auch gerne sehen.


----------



## illuminato (1. Juli 2007)

Hab nur noch die weisse und die schwarze Variante...das fox-blau habe ich verbummelt....habe ich leider nicht gespeichert!
Sorry leute, aber weiss schaut echt sehr geil aus  
Das schwarz passt mir nicht...höchstens in matt...aber ich denke es wird weiss









Bin mal auf eure Reaktionen gespannt!


----------



## Don Timbo (1. Juli 2007)

tja, wie gesagt, ist nicht meine Farbe für nenn MTB! Ich bin der Meinung nenn RR in weiss ist schick, aber nenn MTB ist gebaut und wird genutzt für dreckige Pfade! 
Aber das blaue hätte mich dennoch sehr interessiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (1. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube, persöhnlich würde Ich doch eher zu dem Weiß tendieren. das harmoniert besser mit dem silber. Bei dem schwarz käme es darauf an ob es eher ein mattes wird oder ein glänzendes. Wenn es meins wäre, und Ich käme auf die Idee das schöne rot ( ws mir persöhnlich sehr gut gefällt ) zu verstecken, würde Ich es komplett schwarz matt machen, und nur die schriftzüge im silbernen lassen. Trotzdem respect an dich für die mühe die du dir gemacht hast....

MFG Ben


----------



## Hotschy681 (1. Juli 2007)

Hm, mir fehlt bei dem weiß etwas der Kontrast - könnte mir, wenn dir das rot nicht gefällt, am ehesten blau mit silber sehr gut vorstellen. Das schwarz ist auch etwas zu "gewöhnlich"...


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (1. Juli 2007)

hmmm also ich hab n weises und ich sag dir gleich: einmal in den wald und du siehst von dem Strahlemannweis nich mehr viel, von daher rat ich dir zu ner anderen Farbe, aber jeder wie ers meint.
Und wenn dir weis gefällt, warum nicht?

Aber was is das für n goldenes Teil über deinem Schaltwerk??

achja mein Bike kannst im Fotoalbum anguggen


----------



## illuminato (1. Juli 2007)

das goldene "teil" über dem schaltwerk ist ein Hope schnellspanner, der golden eloxiert ist! Ich mach das rad nochmal blau...evtl auch noch mal orange und "milky-green"...
der schriftzug bleibt übrigens auf jeden fall silber! das gefällt mir nämlich in sämtlichen kombinationen immer gut!


----------



## M!tch (1. Juli 2007)

mhh. komischerweise find' ich das weiß übel hässlich, obwohl mir sowas sonst eigentlich gefällt. mag wohl an dem kontrast liegen.
das goldene teil ist mit an sicherheit grenzender warscheinlichkeit ein schnellspanner.


----------



## illuminato (1. Juli 2007)

hm...also ich habe den Farbton nicht mehr wirklich gut hinbekommen...es is ja auch schon spät! Das blau is ziemlich grell geworden...ich hätte doch das "milky-green" einstellen sollen. das sah fast besser aus als weiss

Aber ich hoffe dass morgen erstmal meine Carbon-Louise kommt dass ich endlich überaupt mal fahren kann. wenn mir das rad dann spass macht und der aufwand einer lackierung lohnt sieht man weiter...find ich echt komisch dass das orginale rot hier so gut ankommt. evtl komme ich ja auch noch auf den geschmack (ich denke eher nicht  )

Trotzdem hier mal blau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorlog (2. Juli 2007)

Schönes Bike  

Also das rot gefällt mir auch gut  aber ist halt geschmackssache!

Blau kommt eigendlich auch geil, mit ein paar blau eloxierten Teilen  

Hoffe hälst uns auf dem Laufenden, bin gespannt wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## - H - K - P - (2. Juli 2007)

Also ein etwas matteres Blau finde ich nicht schlecht. besser als das weiß..


----------



## Roitherkur (2. Juli 2007)

Ich würds auch Rot lassen. Ist von den vorgeschlagenen die imho schönste Variante.


----------



## FRANZZ (2. Juli 2007)

@ E=MC² und Wookie

Sorry, daß i jetzt erst antworte.

Ja ist mit U-Turn

Ist laut BIKE Test eh besser.

Ich bin auch kein Abwärtsfahrer, ich muß das Fritzz auch selber den Berg hochfahren. Und das sind min. 500 Höhenmeter.

Aber das lohnt sich!!!! 

Gruß da FRANZZ


----------



## Galdeano (2. Juli 2007)

Ist zwar gerade nicht so schön sauber, aber es ist doch mein CUBE:


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2007)

Hach

so ein Hardtail hat auch was schönes


----------



## Oelmann (3. Juli 2007)

Und hier ist mein neues Teil: Cube AMS CC 2007


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2007)

Achja, die Farbe ist doch schön .... oder?


----------



## Snevern (3. Juli 2007)

Oelmann schrieb:


> Und hier ist mein neues Teil: Cube AMS CC 2007



Ist es etwa das Messemodel 2007 mit Magura Louise ????


----------



## Crash Zero (3. Juli 2007)

Einmal link klicken dann seht ihr mein BCR Twilite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2007)

Crash Zero schrieb:


> Einmal link klicken dann seht ihr mein BCR Twilite



geht das Ding gut voran?


----------



## Oelmann (3. Juli 2007)

Ja, das ist das Messemodell. Das Bild ist etwas klein (wußte nicht, wie man ein großes reinlädt).


----------



## Snevern (3. Juli 2007)

Aso ja dieses Modell haben wir auch noch im Laden  

Habe ich gestern zusammen geschraubt und probe gefahren fährt sich auch recht gut !!!!


Gruß Snevern


----------



## Oelmann (3. Juli 2007)

Snevern schrieb:


> Aso ja dieses Modell haben wir auch noch im Laden
> 
> Habe ich gestern zusammen geschraubt und probe gefahren fährt sich auch recht gut !!!!
> 
> ...


Kann ich bestätigen. Macht echt Spaß. War schwierig hier im Umfeld zu bekommen. 

Gruß Oelmann


----------



## - H - K - P - (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

schönes BCR. Hatte auch mal eins. Ist aber auch schon wieder zwei Jahre her. War ein schönes Bike , auch wenn Ich die ein oder anderen Probleme damit hatte.


----------



## Moorlog (3. Juli 2007)

@ Oelmann oder @ Snevern

Könnte einer von euch beiden oder auch ein anderer mal aufklären was an diesem Messemodel von Oelmann anderster ist als an den Standartmodelen aus dem Katalog?? 
Schließlich gibt es doch dort auch nen AMS mit der Louise??


----------



## Snevern (3. Juli 2007)

Es handelt sich um dieses Model http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Spezifikationen_id_10787_.htm 

Bloß das bei dem Messemodel die Magura Louise bei ist vorne kein Nobby sondern den wie Hinten und paar andere kleinigkeiten  


Gruß Snevern


----------



## r19andre (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
der Rahmen des AMS CC ist der vom letzten Jahr und ist nicht eloxiert, sondern gepulvert.+ andere Zugverlegung und andere Dämpferwippe. Ansonsten sind nur Kleinigkeiten wie Draht statt Faltreifen. Man bekommt halt ne bessere Bremse für fast das gleiche Geld.

Andre


----------



## Kai-Christoph (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,

nun, da mein AMS Pro 125 fast komplett ist, stelle ich es mal hier ein.
Es fehlt jetzt nur noch die Deus Sattelstütze, die blauen Hope-Schnellspanner und die blaue Hope-Sattelklemme.

lg
KC







Technische Daten:
Rahmenhöhe:               18"
Gabel:               Rock Shox Revelation 426 Air U-Turn Poploc
Dämpfer:               Fox RP23
Steuersatz:               FSA Orbit Z
Vorbau:               Raceface Deus
Lenker:               Raceface Deus Lowriser
Spacer:               Syntace
Griffe:               Ergon GP1 (als Übergang)
Bremse Vorne:               Magura Louise Ventidisc 180 mm
Bremse Hinten:               Magura Louise Ventidisc 160mm
Bremshebel:               Magura Louise
Umwerfer:               Shimano XT
Schaltwerk:               Shimano XT
Schalthebel:               Shimano XT
Kassette:               Shimano XT, 9-fach, 11-32 
Kette:               Shimano XT
Kurbelsatz:               Raceface Evolve XC (22/32/44) 
Innenlager:               Raceface Atlas Deus Cup
Pedale:               Author MTB (nicht auf dem Bild)
Laufräder:               Maviv Crossride Disc
Schnellspanner:               Hope in blau (bestellt)
Sattelklemme:               Hope in blau (bestellt)
Sattelstütze:               Raceface Deus (bestellt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oelmann (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Moorlog,

wundert mich, daß das der alte Rahmen ist. Habe noch mal in den Specs nachgesehen und dort auch so gefunden. Der Link von Snevern zeigt das Modell, wie es fast aussieht. Bezeichnet wird es überall als "Cube LTD AMS LTD (Messemodell)". Auf dem Rahmen steht CC.

Die technischen Daten sind wie folgt:

Rahmen:	Aluminium 7005 Tripple Butted AMS 2006
Größe:	20"
Farbe:	schwarz pulverbeschichtet
Gabel:	Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm, Motion Control, Poploc
Dämpfer:	Manitou Radium RL
Steuersatz:	Ritchey Logic, semi - integriert
Vorbau:	FSA OS 170 (130 mm)
Lenker:	FSA XC 280 Riser
Griffe:	Profile Duometer
Bremse Vorne:	Magura Louise hydr.Scheibenbremse (180mm)
Bremse Hinten:	Magura Louise hydr.Scheibenbremse (180mm)
Bremshebel:	Magura Louise
Umwerfer:	Shimano LX
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XT
Schalthebel:	Shimano Deore
Kassette:	Shimano Deore HG50, 9-fach, 11-32 
Kette:	Shimano HG 53
Kurbeln:	Shimano LX
Kettenblätter:	22/32/44 Zähne
Innenlager:	Shimano LX
Pedale:	Fasten Alu
Felgen:	Rigida Taurus schwarz, 32L  
Naben:	Shimano XT
Speichen:	DT
Reifen vorne:	Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Reifen hinten:	Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Sattelklemme:	Scape
Felgenband:	Schwalbe 22-559
Sattel: 	Scape  Active 4
Sattelstütze:	FSA SL280, 31,6mm

Ansonsten hat r19andre alles schon gesagt.

Oelmann


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (4. Juli 2007)

Heyho Leuts.... leider hab ich noch keine Bilder von meinem Bike machen können, aber hier mal die daten.
War ursprünglich ein CUBE ACID DISC 2007 COMP
habs vor 3monaten gekauft, laufleistung : 1600km bisher (Trail,Waldweg,Strasse,Matsch ...)

Rahmen:         Aluminium 7005 
Größe:            16"
Farbe:             schwarz/grau pulverbeschichtet
Gabel:             Magura Menja (DLO)
Steuersatz:      Ritchey Logic, semi - integriert
Vorbau:           Ritchey
Lenker:           Ritchey Rizer
Griffe:             Profile Duometer
Bremse Vorne:  Hayes Nine (180mm)
Bremse Hinten: Hayes Nine (160mm)
Bremshebel:     Hayes Nine
Umwerfer:       Shimano Deore XT (07)
Schaltwerk:     Shimano XTR (07)
Schalthebel:    Shimano Deore XT (07)
Kassette:        Shimano Deore HG93, 9-fach, 11-32 
Kette:             Shimano HG 93
Kurbeln:          Shimano XT (07)
Kettenblätter:  22/32/44 Zähne
Innenlager:      Shimano Deore XT
Pedale:           Shimano PD 425
Felgen:           Rigida Sphinx schwarz, 32L 
Naben:           Shimano Deore
Speichen:        DT
Reifen vorne:   Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Reifen hinten:  Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Sattelklemme : Scape
Felgenband:    Schwalbe 22-559
Sattel:           Tioga Spyder Black
Sattelstütze:   Procraft Pillar Carbon

Pics Coming Soon


----------



## LoB (4. Juli 2007)

Kai-Christoph schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nun, da mein AMS Pro 125 fast komplett ist, stelle ich es mal hier ein.
> Es fehlt jetzt nur noch die Deus Sattelstütze, die blauen Hope-Schnellspanner und die blaue Hope-Sattelklemme, sowie die Eggbeater.
> ...



Wunderschönes Bike, Glückwunsch!!!

Hast du dir das Komplettbike gekauft und dann die Teile getauscht oder ist das ein Selbstaufbau?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2007)

Kai-Christoph schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nun, da mein AMS Pro 125 fast komplett ist, stelle ich es mal hier ein.
> Es fehlt jetzt nur noch die Deus Sattelstütze, die blauen Hope-Schnellspanner und die blaue Hope-Sattelklemme, sowie die Eggbeater.
> ...




Wie bist du denn mit den Louise zufrieden??


----------



## Kai-Christoph (4. Juli 2007)

@LoB: Ist ein Selbstaufbau  ich habe fast 4 Monate auf den Rahmen gewartet...  

@mzaskar: Kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen  ich bin erst einmal um den Block zum Testen gefahren.


----------



## illuminato (4. Juli 2007)

es ist vollbracht...heute kam die nagelneue bremse...leitungen gekürzt und jetzt geht es zum einbremsen...nachdem es grad mal nach ner stunde ohne regen aussieht!

hier die bilder...mehr in meiner galerie...bewertungen und kommentare werden auch gerne genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (4. Juli 2007)

äähhhmmm,
wie bitte hast du den linken Kurbelarm festgemacht? vermisse da irgendwie die Schraube zum fixieren der Arme.

Andre


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2007)

illuminato schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht...heute kam die nagelneue bremse...leitungen gekürzt und jetzt geht es zum einbremsen...nachdem es grad mal nach ner stunde ohne regen aussieht!



Lässt du dein Bike jetzt in Rot???


----------



## Farodin (5. Juli 2007)

Jo die Kunstoffschraube fehlt ganz eindeutig !!!


----------



## illuminato (5. Juli 2007)

ja die schraube fehlt. aber die kommt heute abend drauf wenn ich bei meinem "dealer" war  keine sorge!

Das bike bleibt erstmal so. mein lackierer hat im Moment keinen platz für mein rad in seinem kalender. leider. er meinte so im september könnte es wieder besser aussehen. Ich hoffe bis dahin habe ich mich für die richtige fabre entschieden.

 mit vollbracht war eher "fahrbereit" gemeint


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Juli 2007)

Verdammt schöne Bikes wieder mal auf den letzten paar Seiten.
@mzaskar: Nicht nur die Farbe, auch der HIntergrund ist eine Wucht !!!!


----------



## flyingcubic (5. Juli 2007)

ich finde die gabel passt nicht zum bike von der farbe her


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (5. Juli 2007)

so hier nochmal mein CUBE ACID

Stand der dinge 03.07.07 kommen wie gesagt noch ein anderer sattel und andere sattelstütze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hier mal die sicht mit dem augenmerk auf der Gabel  
die ist so traumhaft (find ich^^ )






hier mal mit sicht auf's schaltwerk






*Gewicht:* 11,7 KG
Laut Cube Infoblatt wog das ding mal 12,6KG ohne Pedale
was ich jedoch nur mit 13,2 bestätigen kann


----------



## M!tch (6. Juli 2007)

was ist das auf dem letzten bild für ein "schlauch", der da mit kabelbinder an der kettenstrebe befestigt ist?


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (6. Juli 2007)

das ist ein ganz normaler fahrradschlauch, der als kettenstrebenschutz dient... hält. billig, und nutzt sich wesentlich langsamer ab als ein neoprenschutz  

hey leuts... sagt mir doch mal wie ihr einen weißen laufradsatz 
--> XT-Disc - Excalibur DH weiss - Laufradatz
an meinem Cube fändet. kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## M!tch (6. Juli 2007)

optisch ist weiß bei den meisten bikes sehr lecker. grad wenn es an 'ner stelle ist, wo es nicht jeder hat. (wie z.b. an den felgen)
allerdings sind die warscheinlich zu schwer für dein bike/einsatzzweck, wenn die halten, was der name verspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIdlerGuy (6. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> optisch ist weiß bei den meisten bikes sehr lecker. grad wenn es an 'ner stelle ist, wo es nicht jeder hat. (wie z.b. an den felgen)
> allerdings sind die warscheinlich zu schwer für dein bike/einsatzzweck, wenn die halten, was der name verspricht.




alternative wäre:

DT-Onyx-Disc - Mavic EN 321

XT-Disc - Mavic EN321 Disc - Laufradsatz

XT-Disc- Laufradsatz Felge DT X455 oder 4.2

XT-Disc - Mavic XC717 - Comp

oder kann mir jemand sagen wie die Mavic Crossland so sind? die sähen top aus in schwarz an meinem bike


----------



## MasterK (7. Juli 2007)

ich hätte noch einen solchen laufradsatz günstig abzugeben.

Wenn du Interesse hast, meld dich, dann können wir genaueres besprechen.


----------



## illuminato (7. Juli 2007)

evtl solltest du dich erst entscheiden ob du einen enduro LRS willst oder doch eher einen etwas leichteren XC LRS willst...weil ne mavic EN 321 mit ner xc 717 zu vergleichen ist dann doch ziemlich gewagt!


----------



## M!tch (7. Juli 2007)

genau das sage ich auch: form follows function.
...und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (7. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> genau das sage ich auch: form follows function.
> ...und nicht umgekehrt.



der 321 war eher vom sparen her mit drin, genauso wie die meisten anderen. denn function follows money in my tasche  hehe ^^
tendiere aber stark zu XT-Nabe mit XC717 felge


----------



## Lumbi (7. Juli 2007)

Mein neues :







Gestern abgeholt, konnte aber leider noch nicht viel mit fahren...


----------



## Quickshot (8. Juli 2007)

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Cube XC...habe mal ein wenig weiter dran gebastelt...
















Geplant sind noch Stahlflexleitungen, weißer Fizik Freak Sattel und eine Truvativ Holzfeller kurbelgarnitur mit Shiftguide
Achja und hinten ein längerer Dämpfer..


----------



## Ragazzo (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hier mein neu erworbenes AMS Pro 125 K18.

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC001452.JPG

Gruß Raga


----------



## Jonez (8. Juli 2007)

Passwort?

Und es heist 125, nicht 128 wie in deinem Profil steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (8. Juli 2007)

Hi,
geiles Bike, aber mach biiitttteee den häßlichen gelben Aufkleber ab. Gibt eh keine STVZO für dein Bike 

Andre


----------



## S.D. (8. Juli 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> geiles Bike, aber mach biiitttteee den häßlichen gelben Aufkleber ab. Gibt eh keine STVZO für dein Bike
> 
> Andre



Die Arbeit kann er sich sparen - das Ding löst sich eh von selbst ab.

Gruss


----------



## MasterK (8. Juli 2007)

blablub


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Verdammt schöne Bikes wieder mal auf den letzten paar Seiten.
> @mzaskar: Nicht nur die Farbe, auch der HIntergrund ist eine Wucht !!!!



Ist am Flumserberg mit Blick auf die Churfirsten


----------



## coolt282 (9. Juli 2007)

@mzaskar :

... jetzt wo du es sagst ... da rechts im hintergrund liegt ja der "Indianer"

War im März zum Snowboarden am Flumserberg. Echt ne geile Location ! 
Zum biken würd mich das auch mal reizen ... vielleicht sehen wir uns mal


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (10. Juli 2007)

so update 10.07.2007 fehlen nur noch die alligatoren und die XC Mavic's (nächste woche mi kommen sie  )

Sattel:
 - Tioga Spyder [Carbon Schale, Hollow Composite Alloy Gestell]











Stütze:
 - Procraft Pillar Carbon 350mm [ 225g ] (echt vollcarbon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Juli 2007)

kann man auf dem "Ding" (Sattel) sitzen??? Sieht erstmal unbequem und rutschig aus ....


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juli 2007)

coolt282 schrieb:


> @mzaskar :
> 
> ... jetzt wo du es sagst ... da rechts im hintergrund liegt ja der "Indianer"



Was meinst du mit "Indianer"


----------



## maik-the-bike (10. Juli 2007)

tachchen,

vielleicht können sich die ein oder anderen an mein bcr erinnern:







der letzte hindelang-ritt wurde durch folgendes beendet:






ein drop, ich schätze ca. 2 meter in die schräge, an sich nichts großartiges...
ich möchte hier nicht verbreiten, dass cube schlechte rahmen baut. ich finde, cube ist eine super firma. die belastung war anscheinend zu hoch für das bcr.
ich habe auch schon von cube kostenlosen ersatz bekommen, das nenn ich mal SERVICE !!! 
na gut, im shop verkaufen wir auch cube. und für einen mitarbeiter der cube fährt ist die kulanzgrenze wohl etwas weiter gesteckt. wie dem auch sei...

ps: mein nicolai ist schon bestellt  (nicht schlagen) ;-)
ich werde weiterhin im cube forum rumgeistern und das eine oder andere schreiben, ich habe ja immerhin noch mein flying circus welcher immernoch hält *g*


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (10. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kann man auf dem "Ding" (Sattel) sitzen??? Sieht erstmal unbequem und rutschig aus ....




ja kann man... bin so eben im strömenden regen bei 12 grad draußen rumgeeirt... hände sind erfroren, füsse auch, alles nass und ******** kalt... aber der sattel hat gehalten was er verspricht. und unbequem... na ja, ich denke ein slr carbon oder velo carbon, der ist verflucht hart. aber das ding lässt dank dem web-design noch bissle komfort zu und gibt ein wenig nach, was nen super sitz verleit  bin zufrieden 70 euro haben sich gelohnt


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (11. Juli 2007)

maik-the-bike schrieb:


> tachchen,
> 
> vielleicht können sich die ein oder anderen an mein bcr erinnern:
> 
> ...



mich würde mal interessieren, wie diese herrlich roten Felgen heissen??!?!!!
fänd ich nämlich ganz hübsch an meinem XMS.......achtung aktuelles bild is nicht im netz dauert aufgrund der ganzen Prüfungen noch ein wenig


----------



## maik-the-bike (11. Juli 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, wie diese herrlich roten Felgen heissen??!?!!!
> fänd ich nämlich ganz hübsch an meinem XMS.......achtung aktuelles bild is nicht im netz dauert aufgrund der ganzen Prüfungen noch ein wenig



hi, 

das sind dt swiss fr 2350 freeride/downhill laufräder. uvp 895 


----------



## netbreaker (12. Juli 2007)

DonDizzle schrieb:


> ich hab das auf was du wartest ...



ich hab da mal eine Frage zu der Ausstattung. Habe vor kurzem ein LTD Pro pearl white 2006 bei H&S erstanden. Leider war statt der 318er Gabel (wie angeboten) nur eine 302 drin. Laut Bedienungsanleitung ist die wohl ohne Motion Control, 200g schwerer und schÃ¤tzungsweise auch 60 â¬ billiger.

Wie ist die Ausstattung bei euch und wo habt ihr es her?


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (13. Juli 2007)

maik-the-bike schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> das sind dt swiss fr 2350 freeride/downhill laufräder. uvp 895 



uiuiui na gut das ist dann doch wohl etwas zu teuer, aber ich bräucht eigentlich nur Felgen.........gibts da noch schöne gute in rot?

Ich hatte mal was von Teufelskreis gehört, aber erstens find ich die nimmer und 2tens weis ich net was die aushalten.

Es sollen ja jetzt keine ultrakrassen downhill felgen sein, aber halt auch keine Strassendinger.

Kennt da wer was in rot?
Andere Farben brauchen nicht in den Raum geschmissen zu werden, da kenn ich mich selber einigermaßen aus ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> uiuiui na gut das ist dann doch wohl etwas zu teuer, aber ich bräucht eigentlich nur Felgen.........gibts da noch schöne gute in rot?
> 
> Ich hatte mal was von Teufelskreis gehört, aber erstens find ich die nimmer und 2tens weis ich net was die aushalten.
> 
> ...




Vieleicht findest du hier eine Antwort:
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?threadid=45686


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (13. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vieleicht findest du hier eine Antwort:
> http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?threadid=45686



hmmm eher weniger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> hmmm eher weniger....



zumindest dieser hier könnte evtl. von Interesse sein:


http://www.velocityusa.com/

oder auch nicht :-(


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (13. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zumindest dieser hier könnte evtl. von Interesse sein:
> 
> 
> http://www.velocityusa.com/
> ...




....die seite hab ich mir schon angeschaut, aber über die weis ich auch nix und nen online store oder so aus deutschland hab ich auch nicht gefunden.....

....es muss doch noch sonst irgendwo rote felgen geben


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2007)

@ buh tha 

schau mal hier

http://cgi.ebay.at/Rodi-Excalibur-F...7QQihZ002QQcategoryZ58089QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (13. Juli 2007)

joa hab inzwischen auch noch n bissel gesucht und bin auf die excalibur dh gestossen.
frage is nur ob die nicht n bissel breit sind....momentan sind die xm321 druff aber naja damit wart ich wohl bis die prüfungen zu ende sind momentan is keine zeit dafür.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Felgen/Vuelta-Excalibur-DH-Felge::669.html

da is rot aber leider ausverkauft aber nu weis ich ja wenigstens wonach ich suchen muss.

vielen dank nochma!


----------



## KILROY (13. Juli 2007)

oder da...


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...isc-Excalibur-DH-rot-Laufradsatz->::3514.html

[edit: zu spät....]


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (13. Juli 2007)

ouha hab grad gesehn die
XM312  hat 28mm breite
und die
excalibur dh 37mm

ouha 9mm unterschied......dann brauch ich nur noch 2,1er reifen reinstecken, sonst passt da wohl kein reifen mehr rein oda?

ich mein die darf ja ruhig a weng breiter sein aber 9mm sind dann doch wohl doch a weng heftig.....


----------



## dzsonhee (13. Juli 2007)

Hi!

I can't speak German, so a can't understand the titles of the topics. I hope it's not a problem that I ask my question here.

Is it true that the Fritz is out of stock in the German store? My friend wants to buy one here in Hungary and the importer said this...i hope it isn"t true.

ANd how about the AMS 125? is it available in German?

Thank you for your response in advance,

dzsonhee


----------



## - H - K - P - (13. Juli 2007)

@ Buh tha Monsta





Hatte kurze zeit die Roten Felgen von" Rodi Downhill "drinne..  Breite ca 35 mm.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (14. Juli 2007)

jupp über die hab ich ja oben auch schon geschrieben HKP aber ich befürchte halt, dass die zu breit sind.

@dzsonhee

It´s right it would be difficult to find a Fritzz in a German Store but sometimes there are Fritzz from 2006 available.

I think the safest way is to have a look in onlinestores.
....just google

pardon my english is not perfect


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mustang (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

mein Cube AMS Pro 100 (2007) ist nun endlich fertig gepimped:

Das Ergebnis seht ihr hier:








Unterschied zur normalen K18 Ausstattung:

- Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker
- Komplett XT
- Race Face Deus Sattelstütze
- Ringle Dirty Flea / Sapim CX Ray / DT SWISS 4.2d Laufräder
- Ringle Schnellspanner
- Syntace Sattelstützenspanner
- Specialized Rival SL Sattel
- Shimano M 545 Pedale
- Schwalbe Nobby Nic hinten

Das Bike ist einfach traumhaft zu fahren. Ich bin froh, dass Canyon für ein Nerve XC so extrem lange für die Lieferung brauchte, so dass ich mir das Cube AMS gekauft habe


----------



## tomblume (16. Juli 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/393552/cat/18422


hier mal ein AMS 125 in 22 Zoll.
INteressant ist eigentlich nur das abgesenkte Oberrohr.

Grüße,

Top


----------



## koebes (16. Juli 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> mein Cube AMS Pro 100 (2007) ist nun endlich fertig gepimped:
> 
> ...



Aaaah! Die arme Kette!


----------



## M!tch (16. Juli 2007)

wohl eher das arme schaltwerk. der kette wird es wohl ganz gut gehen.


----------



## Datonate (16. Juli 2007)

joahr, was issn da hinten los?! das sieht komisch aus


----------



## tutterchen (16. Juli 2007)

kreuzgang !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (16. Juli 2007)

Wahrscheinlich nur fürs Foto...sind 108 Kettenglieder, ist bei mir genauso bei groß - groß.
Kürzer darf die Kette allerdings nicht sein .


----------



## diesdas (18. Juli 2007)

so hier ist mein Baby ! 
 Cube Freelite, kleiner Selbstaufbau.


----------



## holger.frank (18. Juli 2007)

tomblume schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/393552/cat/18422
> 
> 
> hier mal ein AMS 125 in 22 Zoll.
> ...



Hallo,

das abgesenkte Oberrohr mit dem Gusset sieht ja gut aus.

gibts das auch für die 18" AMS 125 version oder ist dass schon eine 2008er Version.

cheers holger


----------



## Roitherkur (18. Juli 2007)

Wieso gibts hier eigentlich keine Titanium farbenen Reactions zu sehen? Sind die so unbeliebt?


----------



## Lumbi (18. Juli 2007)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Wieso gibts hier eigentlich keine Titanium farbenen Reactions zu sehen? Sind die so unbeliebt?



mh, mein Händler hatte eines da, sogar in meiner Größe
aber das wollte mir irgendwie nicht so recht gefallen, so das ich es 
mir dann in schwarz bei ihm bestellt habe.

Das Titanium ist halt nicht so meine Farbe


----------



## tomblume (18. Juli 2007)

holger.frank schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das abgesenkte Oberrohr mit dem Gusset sieht ja gut aus.
> 
> ...



das ist bei den 07er Modellen nur beim 22 Zoll so.

08? Keine Ahnung. Ich halte es aber in allen Rahmengrößen bei allen sportlichen Modellen für unverzichtbar (Weichteilschutz!). Bes. die Stereos werden wegen des hohen Oberrohrs m. E. oft zu klein (= kurz) gekauft.

Grüße, Tom


----------



## mooorfl (20. Juli 2007)

Hier mein Baby.
Ein 2004er Cube Acid.
Nur noch der Rahmen original.
Teile:
Fox Talas R (2005)
XT-Umwerfer, XT-Schaltwerk, XT-Kurbel, XT-Naben
Sram Trigger Attack
Felge Mavic (muss noch gucken welche trag ich nach...)
Magura HS 33 Olympia
Syncros Sattelstütze und Lenker
Syntace F 99
Specialized Toupe Gel
Ritchey WCR Barends


Vorher:
Rock Shox Judy TT
Deore Umwerfer, Deore Schaltwerk, Deore Kurbel, Deore V-Brakes, Deore Rapid Fire
Deore Naben und Zag 19 Felgen
Scape Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (20. Juli 2007)

klingt schick... nur die bilder sind ja mal wahnsinnig riesig


----------



## mooorfl (20. Juli 2007)

magura_newton schrieb:


> klingt schick... nur die bilder sind ja mal wahnsinnig riesig


Klick ma links auf Fotos da sind die gleichen in groß


----------



## diesdas (20. Juli 2007)

so hier ist nochmal mein Baby   (hab die Bilder verschoben und jetzt geht nich mehr) !
Cube Freelite, kleiner Selbstaufbau.

Rahmen: Cube Freelite
Gabel: Manitou Black Platinum Air 2006
Dämpfer: Manitou QRL
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9
Schalthebel: Sram X.9
Bremsen: Magura Julie VR 203 / HR 160 (bald 180)
Vorbau: Ritchey Widemouth
Lenker: Truvativ Husselfeld

Kommt bald noch neue Kurbelgarnitur und nen anderer Dämüpfer dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubaser (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!
Nu bin ich auch erstmal fertig.

AMS Comp Rahmen 22iger
Reba Race 2007 weiß
Manitou Swinger 3Way SPV
Formula K18 vo. 200mm hi. 180mm
Kurbel XT
Schaltwerk X.9
Umwerfer X.9
Gripshift X.0
Ergon R2 Griffe
Kassette SRAM PG990
Ritchey Pro Vorbau + Lenker + Sattelst.
Specialized Sattel
Mavic Crossride Disc
Bereifung: Big Apple 2.0 oder Nobby 2.25 je nach Einsatzort

Leute lasst euren Gedanken freien Lauf und stellt euch das Ganze mit den passenden 2.25 Nobbys vor.
Die Mühe jetzt kurz zu Wechseln mach ich mir jetzt nämlich nicht.




AMS Comp Rahmen alles andere geändert.


----------



## keroson (21. Juli 2007)

wie geil ist das denn....
viel besser kann man so ein eigendlich schöner Rahmen wohl echt nicht verhuntzen
Du hast wirklich mein ganzen Respekt
am besten auch im tourenrad Forum posten, weil viel mehr als Waldautobahn kannste damit nicht machen... ach ja und die Züge sind echt schön verlegt
  

edit: es Fehlen aber noch die Speichen bzw. front und Rück reflektoren.. so ist das Bike ja nicht verkehrssicher...


----------



## guhl (21. Juli 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn....
> viel besser kann man so ein eigendlich schöner Rahmen wohl echt nicht verhuntzen
> Du hast wirklich mein ganzen Respekt
> am besten auch im tourenrad Forum posten, weil viel mehr als Waldautobahn kannste damit nicht machen... ach ja und die Züge sind echt schön verlegt
> ...



ohoh, da hat was gegen "die" norm verstoßen


----------



## M!tch (21. Juli 2007)

der schöne rahmen und die gabel so perfekt in weiß. und dann mit 'nem tchibo-sattel verhunzt.  

mach vielleicht nochmal draußen ein bild, mit den nobbys drauf. das könnte noch einiges rausreißen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. Juli 2007)

Na als Offroad bike wird es wohl eh kaum genutzt werden und als Straßen-Touren-Rad  ist es doch echt in Ordnung. Außer dem Sattel natürlich...


----------



## cubaser (21. Juli 2007)

@Keroson
Wie ich´s mir dachte lt. Profil 18-19 Jahre alt... 

Gott bewahre da werd ich doch gleich mal schnell in den Keller rennen und andere Reifen aufziehen um dich zu beruhigen...

Man werd erstmal erwachsen Junge....

Wenn Du in der Großstadt wohnst findest Du im Alltag natürlich an jeder Ecke nen Wald wo man "DICKE REIFEN" wirklich braucht.

Gehörst Du auch zu denen die immer möglichst viel Profil beim Bremsen auf der Straße lassen und alle 2 Wochen nen Satz neuer "DICKER REIFEN"
brauchen? Das ist die Kategorie die ich seit 17 Jahren als Autofahrer so sehr liebe 

Komm erstmal in mein Alter >30 dann wirste da drüber stehen und müde über solche Kommentare lächeln.

Wenn dann bitte Konstruktive Kommentare und Kritik, wenn Sie angebracht ist. 

Wenn ich die "DICKEN REIFEN" denn dann brauche dann werd ich Sie schon aufziehen. Da könnt Ihr mir vertrauen!!!

Sattel passt so wie er ist als einziger von vielen versuchten.

Aber ... drauf Hauptsache sieht GEIL aus!

Jetzt muß ich aber noch schnell in den Keller wegen der Reifen


----------



## guhl (21. Juli 2007)

aber dallidalli


----------



## keroson (21. Juli 2007)

STOP es geht mir sicher nicht nur um die Reifen, aber wenn du willst erstell ich dir mal ne Liste:
von oben nach unten:
-Sofa(Tchbo Sattel)
-total überladener Lenker...
-rizer und barends
-kabel verlegung...zum einen wie das vordere Bremskabel an der Gabel verlegt ist, ich würd mal sagen fahrlässig, einmal irgendwo an nem Felsbroken geschrammt, oder man legt sich einmal aud der Strasse quer und vorne Bremsen ist nicht mehr... ausserdem diese 2-3 extra kabelhalter, die wirklich unschön aussehen, da gibt es auch welche die man nicht am Rohr selber festspannen muss.
-Bärentazen, einmal (falls man nicht aus der dirt, freeride etc.. ecke kommt) klickies immer klickies....
- also entweder es liegt an dem großen Rahmen aber es sieht zumindest so aus als ob der Dämpfer zu lang ist und deshalb die Geometrie zu lang ist.
- Felge, sieht einfach nur wuchtig schlecht aus, ausserdem bringt die form der Felge nicht wirklich viel...
- es sind einfach viele wertige Teile mit Sachen verbaut die nicht an so ein Bike passen...

nun zu meiner Person...
ja ich bin 18, und habe im hier ca. 6-7 teiweise unbenutzte Mäntel rumliegen...
Das heißt aber noch lange nicht das ich alle 2 Wochen neue brauche. wenn du so willst gehör ich aber zu der Gattung Reifenverschleißer, weil ich versuch bergab die Bremsen bis zum absoluten geht nicht mehr offen zu lassen und dann kurz und heftig zu Bremsen--> im Rennen spart man damit je nach Strecke bis zu 2 Minuten, naja oder man stürzt halt so wie ich in München vor dem Rennen und darf jetzt mit Arm im Gips die anderen beneiden die noch fahren können 
Ausserdem wohn ich auch nicht in ner Großstadt sondern am ADW irgendwo im Schwarzwald...
aber schön das du, mich schon Stereotyp mässig in eine Kategorie eingeteilt hast, Alter und ein Kommentar = Typ stimmts???

ich werd dich jetzt ganz sicher nicht nach deinem Bike und nach deinen Kommentaren beurteilen, aber ich wünsche dir das du mit einem so auf dich zugeschneiderten Bike in 1-2 Monate kleinere Bremsscheiben draufmachen kannst. So und jetzt hab ich dich auch eingeordnet, wobei gut bei Körpergröße 190+ sind die Bremsscheiben wohl wirklich nicht so falsch 

so ich hoffe das wenigstens der erste Teil als konstruktiv durchgeht

edit: ich liebe nun einmal schlichte Bikes


----------



## M!tch (21. Juli 2007)

ich glaub, dass mit den reifen bezog sich nur darauf, dass er noch einen zweiten satz reifen hat (nobby nic), den er aufzieht, wenn es nötig ist und war keine anspielung auf deinen reifenverschleiß. 

und nun zeigt her eure cubes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (21. Juli 2007)

cubaser schrieb:


> Gehörst Du auch zu denen die immer möglichst viel Profil beim Bremsen auf der Straße lassen und alle 2 Wochen nen Satz neuer "DICKER REIFEN"
> brauchen? Das ist die Kategorie die ich seit 17 Jahren als Autofahrer so sehr liebe



...


----------



## flyingstereo (21. Juli 2007)

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten,
aber wofür braucht man in der Großstadt so große Scheiben??


Grüße


----------



## M!tch (21. Juli 2007)

(warum gibt es hier keinen "embarassed"-smiley?)


----------



## cubaser (21. Juli 2007)

@keroson
Aha, Du kannst also auch anders.
Hättest Du gleich nicht nur den sinningen Zweizeiler geschrieben
sondern wärst etwas ins Detail gegangen mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Anregungen, hätte ich mich auch nicht so auslassen müssen und hätte dich auch nicht in eine Schublade gesteckt.

Erstmal das Bike dient zum Touren und wird auf dem Weg zur Arbeit genutzt, der Gesundheit zu liebe.
Hin und wieder auch mal ins Gelände aber eher seltener. Sollte also was für alle Fälle sein und wegen Rückenproblemen eben ein Fully.

Bei 196 cm und 96 Kg !ohne Gepäck! was wäre da angeraten an Scheiben     um die zu stoppen???
Wir haben hier auch in der Stadt ein paar ziemlich steile Straßen.

Sofa Wenn ich nen anderen finden würde auf dem ich vernünftig sitzen könnte dann OK. Jemand nen Vorschlag in der Richtung? Mit 20 Jahren hätte ich da vielleicht noch kein Probleme gehabt.

Kabelverlegung an der Gabel Kritik OK. Wie wärs besser? Kabelhalter auch OK bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen da noch was zu ändern. Wo bekomm ich die anderen??

Bärentatzen Dann müsst ich die Kombidinger dranschrauben. Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit kann ich die Klickies nicht gebrauchen.

Muss wohl am Rahmen liegen, denn der Dämpfer hat 165mm und sollte somit der Richtige sein.

Felge ist halt Geschmackssache

Lenker Wollte halt etwas an Höhe gewinnen. Müsst ich sonst halt nen steileren Vorbau mit nem flachen Lenker nehmen. Wollte aber nich gleich schon wieder was neues Kaufen.Aber wenns denn sein muß

Sicher sind einige Halter am Rahmen dran und man wirds kaum Glauben für den täglichen Gebrauch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit sogar Reflektoren und Licht gemäß StVZO denn es gibt auch die Dunkelheit. Speichenreflektoren wollte ich mir ersparen deshalb Big Apples mit Reflex und demnächst Marathon Supreme dem Rollwiederstand zu liebe. All das ist besser als von nem 40Tonner Aldi-Laster im Berufsverker plattgebügelt zu werden. Mit Radwegen ist´s hier nämlich schlecht bestellt. Nach 17 Jahren als Autofahrer im Ruhrgebiethab ich zu dem Thema bedingt durch zahlreiche Erfahrungen mit Radlern ne andere     Einstellung obs nu schön am Bike aussieht oder nicht.

So falls jetzt noch jemand was konstruktives zu sagen hat, nur zu.

Zur Beruhigung hier mal auf die Schnelle mit anderem Laufradsatz im Dreck.

Werd aber den Teufel tun den aus optischen Gründen täglich zu fahren.


----------



## - H - K - P - (21. Juli 2007)

@ cubaser, sorry, aber Ich verstehe dich nicht, wenn Du dein Bike schon postest dann solltest Du auch mit Kritik umgehen können, und nicht dich hier als übervater ausgeben, und dich über das alter anderer auslassen.

Nur wenn Ich deine Sattelposition sehe; mir egal was es für ein sattel ist ; würde Ich eher sagen das der Rahmen gut und gerne ne Nummer zu Groß ist. Würde ja gerne deine Größe wissen.


----------



## cubaser (21. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> @ cubaser, sorry, aber Ich verstehe dich nicht, wenn Du dein Bike schon postest dann solltest Du auch mit Kritik umgehen können, und nicht dich hier als übervater ausgeben, und dich über das alter anderer auslassen.
> 
> Nur wenn Ich deine Sattelposition sehe; mir egal was es für ein sattel ist ; würde Ich eher sagen das der Rahmen gut und gerne ne Nummer zu Groß ist. Würde ja gerne deine Größe wissen.




@- H - K - P -
Schau mal eins drüber. Da steht alles drin.
196 cm bei 96 Kg
Schrittlänge 96 cm

Kritik und Anregungen sind immer gut, wenn sie nicht wie im ersten Kritikpost von Keroson #1705  nur aus aus zwei tollen Sätzen ohne Erklärung bestehen.
Ihr müsst auch schon begründen was Ihr sagt.
Sonst bringt mir das nichts!
Das hat mit Übervater nichts zu tun.
Wie man in den Wald hereinruft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (21. Juli 2007)

er ist 169 groß.
zur Zug verlegung:
da gibt es z.B. solche (link) Dinger, sieht um einiges schöner aus.
-an der Gabel anstatt aussen einfach innen (am Laufrad) verlegen.
-zum anderen: es passt dir halt, ich find es aber einfach nicht schön, aber wenn du damit zu recht kommst und zufrieden bist, auf jenen Fall besser als mit dem Auto zur Arbeit 
-zur Felge.. die für den offroad Einsatz passt doch, was man mit zu Arbeit nimmt...naja...

was mich noch n bissle wundert, ist die ergonomie. Du hast ja den Sattel ganz weit nach vorne geschraubt und verwendest gleichzeitig ein relativ langen Vorbau. Kann es sein das du gesamt gesehen ein bisschen zu weit vorne auf dem Bike sitzt, so das z.B. dein Knie bei Kurbelarme waagrech nicht genau (mit dem Lot) über dem (vorderen natürlich) Pedal ist?

zum Sattel: tja wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen.. naja ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht. Ich musste mich wohl oder übel an ne leichten schmalen Race Sattel gewöhnen, die ersten Wochen schmerzen, und dannach einfach genial.. Mein Tip wäre ja, entweder beim Spezialized Händler in der Nähe mit deren Messlehre nachmessen lassen und passenden spezialized Sattel kaufe, oder halt in Richtung gel Flow von Selle Italia....


----------



## koebes (21. Juli 2007)

Was konstruktives: Die gekröpfte Sattelstütze ist sicherlich fehl am Platz wenn der Sattel so weit vorgeschoben werden muss.


----------



## cubaser (21. Juli 2007)

@keroson
Also das mit der geometrie passt schon so.
Hab das ganze nach diesem Guide zusammengestellt

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/1469/MB_0404_Geometrie_neu.pdf

Die Maße pasen alle fast 100%ig seitdem auch keine Propleme mit Knien oder ähnliches mehr. Lot durchs Knie passt ebenfalls genau.

Sitztechnisch gesehen also 

Der momentane Sattel ist der Specialized BG 2 Sport in 155er Breite 
und das ist nachgemessen. Mag sein das auch noch einer die filigraneren passen würde

Den Zügen werd ich mich dann noch mal annehmen.

Rest ist halt immer alles Geschmackssache.

@koebes

Das mit der Sattelstütze könnte durchaus sein.


----------



## illuminato (22. Juli 2007)

boah richtig was los hier! kenn ich sonst nur mit alpha im canyon-forum! echt krass!

aber ich habe schon lang kein bike mehr gesehen!


----------



## S.D. (22. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> @ cubaser, sorry, aber Ich verstehe dich nicht, wenn Du dein Bike schon postest dann solltest Du auch mit Kritik umgehen können, und nicht dich hier als übervater ausgeben, und dich über das alter anderer auslassen.
> 
> Nur wenn Ich deine Sattelposition sehe; mir egal was es für ein sattel ist ; würde Ich eher sagen das der Rahmen gut und gerne ne Nummer zu Groß ist. Würde ja gerne deine Größe wissen.




Ich finde nicht, daß er mit Kritik nicht umgehen kann - nur - die Art und Weise wie hier teilweise kritisiert wird, finde ich auch nicht so toll (teilweise beleidigend, teilweise wird sich darüber lächerlich gemacht).
Auch ich finde die Zusammenstellung des Bikes nicht in allen Punkten "gelungen", allerdings ist es wohl am wichtigsten, dass man sich für seinen Einsatzbereich auf seinem Bike wohlfühlt.
Aus der Sattelhöhe und der Sattelposition kann ich mir vorstellen, daß ein Cross-Bike mit kürzerem Oberrohr wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre.
Als MTB finde ich das Bike auch mind. eine Nummer zu groß, weshalb es meiner Meinung nach etwas unförmig wirkt.

Gruss


----------



## engel-freak (22. Juli 2007)

> Als MTB finde ich das Bike auch mind. eine Nummer zu groß, weshalb es meiner Meinung nach etwas unförmig wirkt.


Ich fahre selbst ein Stereo in 22' und würde sagen, dass die Rahmengröße bei ner Körpergröße von 196-200cm schon angemessen ist. Bin auch das Stereo in 20' probegefahren und das ging absolut garnicht !!! Da hatte ich eine dermaßen Sattelüberhöhung, dass ich wahrscheinlich nach jeder Fahrt nen Orthopäden gebraucht hätte. Also ich find sein Bike ganz ok, vorallem scheint er es für sich und seinen Einsatzzweck optimal angepasst zu haben  

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## - H - K - P - (22. Juli 2007)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn,

Denke solange mann sich zurecht findet auf seinem Bike, sollte es so bleiben wie es ist und man sollte es auch so akzeptieren.  Ich denke niemand hier würde sein Bike so aufbauen und einstellen, wenn es ihm von der geo her so passt.


----------



## cubaser (22. Juli 2007)

Rein rechnerisch ist die Rahmengröße so richtig.
Hab mal sämtlich Größenrechner ausprobiert.
Und bei Schrittlänge von sogar 97 cm (mit Wasserwage)
gemessen komm ich immer auf die 22er Rahmengröße 
Vom Größenempfinden her auch.
Vielleicht hab ich einfach noch nicht DIE ideale Position des Sattels gefunden.
Oder es liegt an der Kröpfung der Stütze oder der Sattel ist doch einfach nicht der Ideale für mich. Werd da halt noch etwas herumexperimentieren.


----------



## Bloody-Angel (22. Juli 2007)

Mein Cube LTD Comp (ein Tag nach Kauf) 








PS: wie mache ich hier das bild KLEINER ?


----------



## koebes (22. Juli 2007)

Falls du kein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm hast nimm einfach 

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meidon (22. Juli 2007)

Im Bikebahnhof.de in Köln wurde mir mit 192cm auch gesagt, dass es ein 22" Bike sein sollte! Habe mich dann für das Blaue LTD TEAM entschieden!


----------



## mother lode (22. Juli 2007)

Endlich ist es da...  
Mein erstes Fully. Dieses Fahrrad ist für mich die perfekte Spaßmaschine und seit ich es am letzten Dienstag beim Händler abgeholt habe, bin ich jeden Tag 2h durch den Wald gepflügt.


----------



## Nafets190 (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neues Bike. Habe es seit Freitag, ist mein erstes "richtiges" Bike.


----------



## Nafets190 (22. Juli 2007)

..und hier noch 3 Bilder in Aktion


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## - H - K - P - (23. Juli 2007)

@ Bloody-Angel ;

Gratulation zum kauf des Cubes!!! Schickes Bike, und hoffe das du mit glücklich wirst.


----------



## - H - K - P - (23. Juli 2007)

@ meidon,

Kannst Du net mal nen Bild von deinem Bike posten, nur mal so als vergleich?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2007)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> ..und hier noch 3 Bilder in Aktion
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Jaaaaa schmutzige Bikes


----------



## meidon (23. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> @ meidon,
> 
> Kannst Du net mal nen Bild von deinem Bike posten, nur mal so als vergleich?



Habe es wie gesagt noch nicht, muss mit dem Händler noch klären was man am Zubehör machen kann wenn er es Bar bekommt.


----------



## k-nipser (23. Juli 2007)

Hy - hier ist mal meines ... mein neuer Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau kommt
auch diese Woche  
... muss mir etz nur noch überlegen welchen Lenker ich kauf ...  

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIdlerGuy (23. Juli 2007)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein neues Bike. Habe es seit Freitag, ist mein erstes "richtiges" Bike.



aaaaaaah wenn ich die gabel seh. weiß nicht warum cube unbedingt die RS Gabeln bei den Einsteigermodellen verbaut. entweder zu weich oder zu hart und ansprechverhalten varriert sehr stark je länger und härter man fährt. die tora ist aber der größte knüller, bist du damit zufrieden? ein kumpel hat die und hat nach der ersten trailfahrt nur noch gemeckert. hab das ding über ne bordsteinkante testgefahren und habs ihm gleich wieder gegeben, finde das ding viel zu hart == starrgabel

So Leutz,
hab mein bike nun endlich fertig gepimpt und so schauts nun aus:











Rahmen: Aluminium 7005 
Größe: 16"
Farbe: schwarz/grau pulverbeschichtet
Gabel: Magura Menja (DLO)
Steuersatz: Ritchey Zero Logic, semi - integriert
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4 Axis
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer
Griffe: Profile Duometer
Bremse Vorne: Hayes Nine (180mm)
Bremse Hinten: Hayes Nine (160mm)
Bremshebel: Hayes Nine
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT (760)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR (971 GS)
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT (760)
Kassette: Shimano Deore HG93, 9-fach, 11-32 
Kette: Shimano HG 93
Kurbeln: Shimano XT (760)
Kettenblätter: 22/32/44 Zähne
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT
Pedale: Shimano PD 425
Felgen: Mavic XC 717 Disc schwarz 32L
Naben: Shimano Deore XT schwarz
Nippel: DT Alu [angegeben war Messing, wurden aber Alu verbaut]
Speichen: DT Champion 2,0mm schwarz
Reifen vorne: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Reifen hinten: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Sattelklemme : Scape
Felgenband: Schwalbe 22-559
Sattel: Tioga Spyder Black
Sattelstütze: Procraft Pillar Carbon


----------



## Nafets190 (24. Juli 2007)

magura_newton schrieb:


> die tora ist aber der größte knüller, bist du damit zufrieden?



Hallo,

also ich bin zuvor Starrgabel gefahren und die Tora gefällt mir schon ganz gut!
Bordsteine schluckt sie locker aber wo ich sie eher einsetze sind Hindernisse(Schlaglöcher, Wurzeln und Äste&Steine) im Wald und da schlägt sie sich bisher ganz gut. Von Komfort kann man da zwar weniger sprechen aber ich glaube den sucht der Hardteil-fahrer auch nicht. Habe allerdings keinen Vergleich mit anderen Gabeln, is wie gesat mein erstes "richtiges" Bike.

Irgendwann kommt da sicherlich ne andere Gabel rein aber für Anfang find ich die richtig gut!(sofern ich das beurteilen kann)

Achja: nettes Bike, vorallem der Sattel sieht interessant aus!


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (24. Juli 2007)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> [...]  Habe allerdings keinen Vergleich mit anderen Gabeln, is wie gesat mein erstes "richtiges" Bike.
> 
> Irgendwann kommt da sicherlich ne andere Gabel rein aber für Anfang find ich die richtig gut!(sofern ich das beurteilen kann) [...]



Geh einfach zu deinem Händler und erkundige dich nach einem Bike mit einer weicheren oder härteren Gabel und fahr gleich noch Gabeln von anderen Herstellern test. das kannst du eigentlich bei jedem Händler machen  und wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, teste mal eine Magura der 2007er Reihe,swohl Gabeln als auch Bremsen, wenns geht  hab letzt eine Marta SL mit 203er Scheibe testen dürfen. Mich hats nach dem ersten sprung gelegt   das ding ist wahnsinn (die alten sind nicht grad die besten).



Nafets190 schrieb:


> Achja: nettes Bike, vorallem der Sattel sieht interessant aus!


Wie man in den Details lesen kann "Tioga Spyder" die schriftzüge haben das Trailfahren wie üblich leider nicht überstanden   ist ein Voll-Carbon Sattel


----------



## keroson (24. Juli 2007)

@Magura-n
schönes Bike gefällt mir (bis auf die Bärnetazen..) richtig gut. Sind das Aligator Hüllen? Und wo hast du den Sattel her (i-net shop?)?
gruß


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (24. Juli 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> @Magura-n
> schönes Bike gefällt mir (bis auf die Bärnetazen..) richtig gut. Sind das Aligator Hüllen? Und wo hast du den Sattel her (i-net shop?)?
> gruß



Danke  die bärentazen hab ich drauf, weil ich auch schon aus den clickpedalen rausgerutscht bin hin und wieder und bei sprüngen einfach mehr halt möchte, was damit auch getan ist 
Sind Alligatorhüllen bekommt man aus dem ebay, einfach eingeben "alligator schaltzughüllen" dann kommt eigentlich schon.
Den Tioga Spyder hab ich von Bike-Components. wenn du dir den holen willst, darfst du dich aber nicht über die lieferzeit aufregen, da das ding extra aus Amerika angeschippert wird und des geht ne woche


----------



## - H - K - P - (24. Juli 2007)

@ magura-n,

warum fährst Du keine Magura - Brakes; wenn die doch so gut sind????
Kann mir kaum vorstellen, das du auf Flats mehr grip hast als mit klickis an den Schuhen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai-Christoph (24. Juli 2007)

Also ich bin auch von Eggbeatern wieder auf Plattform gewechselt. Nachdem ich diverse Male nicht rechtzeitig aus den Klickies kam, ist mir das so angenehmer...


----------



## keroson (24. Juli 2007)

@ Magura-N... 
die Alligator sollen ja nicht so ganz das Wahre sein, gabs mal n Fred im Leichtbauforum dazu... achja und der ebay verkäufer der alligator Hüllen treibt sich auch im Leichtbauforum rum...
mit dem Sattel, wär sicher mal ne alternative für nächstes Jahr, mal schaun... (ach ja verprechen kann ich schonmal das ich nächstes Jahr kein Cube mehr fahr...)


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (24. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> @ magura-n,
> 
> warum fährst Du keine Magura - Brakes; wenn die doch so gut sind????
> Kann mir kaum vorstellen, das du auf Flats mehr grip hast als mit klickis an den Schuhen????



schau mal genau hin  das sind flat+klicki , U SEE THE DIFFERENCE  da ist deutlich mehr grip und halt bei guten trailfahrten. und die Magura Brakes hab ich nicht drauf, weil ich mir dachte, dass ich die Hayes erst mal tot fahre und wenn sie mir wirklich nicht mehr reicht, dann nehm ich mir ne magura. man muss nicht alles gleich abschrauben


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (24. Juli 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> @ Magura-N...
> die Alligator sollen ja nicht so ganz das Wahre sein, gabs mal n Fred im Leichtbauforum dazu... achja und der ebay verkäufer der alligator Hüllen treibt sich auch im Leichtbauforum rum...



was soll das schon wieder heißen? dir ist schon klar, dass es hier sogar herstellerthreads gibt, wo sich leute von herstellern rumtreiben. welch wunder...   da wundert auch nicht, dass einer im forum ist der seine teile verkaufen will. und man ließt mehr als eine wertung von einem user und einem forum, sondern informiert sich gleich bei anderen. hab ca. 5 foren durchgeblättert und bin auch zufrieden mit den alligatoren


----------



## keroson (24. Juli 2007)

es heißt blos, das du die alligator bei nino-ch billiger bekommen hättest als in der bucht.
Ausserdem war es glaub ich Filosofem, bei dem die alligator schon nach wenien Wochen verschleiß erscheinungen hatten...


----------



## szamarmadar (26. Juli 2007)

gestern abend abgeholt 




und gleich erstmal sattel getauscht


----------



## Lumbi (26. Juli 2007)

szamarmadar schrieb:


> gestern abend abgeholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





geiles Teil!  aber den Korb am Lenker machst du noch ab, oder?


----------



## DangerBiker=) (26. Juli 2007)

Wow echt geile Bike   is das alles dein Eigentum oder gehört en bike auch deinem bruder oder sohn oder so ???


----------



## M!tch (26. Juli 2007)

der sattel passt überhaupt nicht zu dem flying circus. entweder man findet genau die gleiche farbe (das grün meine ich) oder man nimmt 'ne neutrale, aber mit dem völlig anderen grün sieht das eher fragwürdig aus.
mit der gabel bin ich mir nicht so sicher, die passt vielleicht wieder, wenn ein schwarzer oder vllt. sogar weißer sattel dran ist, aber auf den ersten blick wirkt die auch erstmal wie ein fremdkörper, da man das weiß an keiner anderen stelle wieder findet.


----------



## szamarmadar (26. Juli 2007)

Jo das Grün passt mal garnet,also hab ich gegen Schwarz getauscht.
Und ja, beides meine..........den Ghost-rahmen gibts ja noch nich. oder doch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (26. Juli 2007)

@keroson:

was gibbet es denn nächste saison für nen Bike?
Oder noch nichts in aussicht?

MFG Ben


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (26. Juli 2007)

weiß hier zufällig einer, was die maximale Scheibengröße am Hinterrad eines Cube Acid Comp 2007 ist?


----------



## M!tch (26. Juli 2007)

link zumindest den letzten klick auf der seite habe ich dir gelassen, aber ich denke das schaffst du.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> link zumindest den letzten klick auf der seite habe ich dir gelassen, aber ich denke das schaffst du.



Rahmen
CUBE Rahmen sind alle bis 160mm freigegeben.
Ausnahmen: 
- Stereo 180mm
- Fritzz 203mm

lustig...habe mein AMS gekauft und es war ein 180 mm Scheibe hinter montiert


----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. Juli 2007)

Denke, das liegt daran, das du das AMS 125 hast...Ich meine, da hätte ich schon mal was gelesen, das sie für das "alte" AMF FR mehr mm für hinten freigegeben hatten!
Denke, die Cube-Homepage is auch nicht brandakutell....


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (27. Juli 2007)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Denke, das liegt daran, das du das AMS 125 hast...Ich meine, da hätte ich schon mal was gelesen, das sie für das "alte" AMF FR mehr mm für hinten freigegeben hatten!
> Denke, die Cube-Homepage is auch nicht brandakutell....



stellt sich die frage, ob sich der rahmen unterscheidet, denn wenn es das alte ist, müsste es ja mit drin stehen. oder der rahmen ist hinten verstärkt, was denke ich nicht der fall sein wird. na ja, ich kann ja mal die 180 auf meinem acid testen hinten, wenn der rahmen auseinander fällt... tja dann weiß ich dass es net gepasst hat  vorne war bei mir auch ne 180 dran, obwohl RS die gabel nur bis 160mm freigegeben hat.... na ja, cube war da anderer ansicht


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (27. Juli 2007)

szamarmadar schrieb:


> Jo das Grün passt mal garnet,also hab ich gegen Schwarz getauscht.
> Und ja, beides meine..........den Ghost-rahmen gibts ja noch nich. oder doch besser



hat Ghost neuerdings Rechte auf der patentieren G-Box von Nicolai oder hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. Juli 2007)

Also am sichersten ist man, wenn man bezüglich der Bremsscheibendurchmesser nochmal bei Cube nachfragt. Ich meine, das ich irgendwo im Forum mal was dazu gelesen hätte, das es beim FR früher eine größere Scheibe hinten sein durfte (und damit war dann auch der verstärkte Hinterbau Formsache...)!


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (27. Juli 2007)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Also am sichersten ist man, wenn man bezüglich der Bremsscheibendurchmesser nochmal bei Cube nachfragt. Ich meine, das ich irgendwo im Forum mal was dazu gelesen hätte, das es beim FR früher eine größere Scheibe hinten sein durfte (und damit war dann auch der verstärkte Hinterbau Formsache...)!



die frage ist halt, knickt mir dann mein bike das nächste mal aufm trail oder machts nicht zu viel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (27. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rahmen
> CUBE Rahmen sind alle bis 160mm freigegeben.
> Ausnahmen:
> - Stereo 180mm
> - Fritzz 203mm



Gut zu wissen, ich hätte gleich das Avid Juicy seven Set mit 203er Dis vorn und 203er Disc hinten bestellt.

Gibt es eine Begründung, warum nur 180er Disc für hinten am Stereo zugelassen sind? Was könnte denn passieren, wenn eine 203er Disc verbaut ist, könnte der Rahmen brechen?!  

Gruß Dato


----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. Juli 2007)

Denke nicht, der dir dann der gesamte Rahmen bricht, aber zumindest dem Hinterbau wirds nicht gut tun. Sonst würde Cube ja auch höhere Scheibendurchmesser freigeben, oder?


----------



## Datonate (27. Juli 2007)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Denke nicht, der dir dann der gesamte Rahmen bricht, aber zumindest dem Hinterbau wirds nicht gut tun. Sonst würde Cube ja auch höhere Scheibendurchmesser freigeben, oder?



Ja, aber hat das dann mit Verwindungen zu tun? Das würde mich jetzt mal interessieren...


----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, ob du mich jetzt nach Verwindungen gefragt hast...aber durch einen größere Scheibe am Hinterbau entstehen logischerweise auch höhere Kräfte beim Bremsen! Die sich dann eben auch auf den Rahmen übertragen. Und wenn das Material am Hinterbau für derartige Kräfte nicht ausgelegt ist, dann gibts Verwindungen bzw. Risse bzw. Materialbrüche....oder?


----------



## - H - K - P - (27. Juli 2007)

Und genau diese Probleme hatte Ih damals bei einem Scott Strike mit dem Scandium xlite hinterbau.... Man kann es sich kaum vorstellen was da für kräfte auftreten..


----------



## Snevern (27. Juli 2007)

Tach war der Hinterbau auch gebrochen ????

Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (27. Juli 2007)

Ja war er, und das komische daran war, das er nicht an der schweißnaht sondern mitten drinn gebrochen war, gab aber damals von scott auf garantie neu, die hatten öfters damit Probleme bei den Hinterbauten, muß vielleicht nicht unbedingt an den scheibenbemsen gelegen haben, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das man das nachvollziehen kann ob es ein ermüdungsbruch oder von der überlastung herrührt....


----------



## SPYSHOT (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal zuerst mein Cube Litening Teamline vorstellen:







*und noch die Teile Liste:*
Rahmen:		Alu 6069 Step 7 Tech, Made in USA
Gabel:		Dedacciai CSL 1 Carbon
Steuersatz:	FSA Orbit
Lenker:		Syntace Racelite 7075
Vorbau:		Syntace F99
Sattelstütze:	Thomson Elite Setback
Sattel:		Fi`zi:k Pave Team
Kurbelsatz:	Shimano Dura Ace 2-fach
Innenlager:	Shimano Dura Ace
Schaltwerk:	Shimano Dura Ace
Umwerfer:	Shimano Dura Ace
Bremsen:	Shimano Dura Ace
Schalthebel:	Shimano Dura Ace STI 2-fach
Bremshebel:	Shimano Dura Ace STI 2-fach
Kassette:	Shimano Dura Ace
Kette:		Shimano Dura Ace
Felgen:		Mavic Ksyrium SL 2007
Reifen vorne:	Schwalbe Stelvio Light Team
Reifen hinten:	Schwalbe Stelvio Light Team
Pedale:		Shimano Dura Ace
Rahmenfarbe:	Team Line
Gewicht:	ca. 7,0kg
Rahmenhöhe:	56 cm semi Sloping
Neupreis:	wir nicht verraten

Ich hoffe es gefällt Euch ...

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## Jonez (28. Juli 2007)

Sehr schönes Mountainbike


----------



## Flormaster (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
jetzt auch mal mein neues LTD CC.
Bei dem scheiß Wetter hat man mal Zeit Bilder reinzustellen!!

















Grüße aus Dresden.


----------



## Lumbi (28. Juli 2007)

schönes Bike und schöne Bilder 

Aber deine Sattelstellung finde ich ein wenig steil,
würde ich mir die ... aufhauen


----------



## Snevern (28. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht  mögen es ja welche wenn es da mal drückt man weiß es ja nie  


Gruß Snevern


----------



## Flormaster (28. Juli 2007)

Das war mir schon klar, dass so ein Kommentar gleich als erstes kommt.
Aber mir ging es genauso. Als ich die Bilder auf meinem Rechner gesehen hab dachte ich auch, man ist der steil.
Das wird auch noch geändert. Wirklich negativ ist mir das erst bei steilen Anstiegen aufgefallen. Da drückt es schon 
Bin aber grad mit dem Setup meiner Gabel beschäftigt. Das ist ja auch eine Wissenschaft für sich.


----------



## keroson (28. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> @keroson:
> 
> was gibbet es denn nächste saison für nen Bike?
> Oder noch nichts in aussicht?
> ...



also ich hab in Kirchzarten beim marathon den benny rudiger mit nem Carbon Hardtail fahren sehn, das Ausfallenden aus Karbon hatte, also nicht mehr diese Alu "Muffen". AUsserdem war das Steuerohr bei weitem nicht so dick wie beim jetzigen elite.
--> Tip mal darauf das ein neues noch besseres Carbon Hardtail kommt

Allerding ist der Benny heut schon wieder mit nem 07ner elite untwerwegs gewesen. Also diese die es jetzt schon gibt.

Zeit wäre es für ein 8rein Spekulativ)
-> vollwertiges Carbon Race Fully (80mm Federweg)
-> überarbeitetes Steroe (evtl. unter neuem Name, und vor allem leichter)
-> Fritzz mit mehr Federweg und für Doppelbrückengabeln
-> Getriebe Bike


----------



## M!tch (29. Juli 2007)

gw zum cube flormaster. arbeitest du im landtag?


----------



## phreak007 (30. Juli 2007)

Sowas tut einem in der Seele weh:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-REACTION-SC...9QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (30. Juli 2007)

passt aber wohl eher in den ebay-sammelthread als hier her.


----------



## patrese993 (30. Juli 2007)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Sowas tut einem in der Seele weh:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-REACTION-SC...9QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wtf??? also die Anbauten sind ja schon richtig haarsträubend....  
aber wie kommt der dazu, ein reaction zu dem Preis zu verticken????


----------



## Tomax77 (30. Juli 2007)

Mmh, war ein nettes Schnäppchen und nach Entsorgung des Anbau "Mülls" auch ein solides u. schönes Bike.


----------



## LuckyLuked (30. Juli 2007)

<33


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. Juli 2007)

Die Farbe!


----------



## Supercross SC7 (30. Juli 2007)

Hier mal mein neues Cube Reaction K24 RH 18









Leicht getunte Version:  WCS Sattelstütze, SLR TT,  2.1er Reifen, WCS Barends
Kommt noch ein Leichter LRS rein, dann wird es nächstes Jahr im Bayerncup / Bundesliga gefahren  ( keine wirkliche Lust mehr auf Straßenrennen...  )

mfg Supercross


----------



## Snevern (30. Juli 2007)

Bohr wo ich jetzt dieses SCHÖNE RAD sehe kommen mir die Bilder wieder hoch  
haben heute genau so ein Modell wie du es hast gesehen wenn ein Auto von der Seite kommt und dich trifft    

gruß Snevern


----------



## Supercross SC7 (30. Juli 2007)

Shit, da hoff ich mal, dass es dem Fahrer gut geht...

Von Solchen Geschichten kann ich als Straßenfahrer leider genug erzählen... 
Hoffentlich bleibt mein Cube verschont (und alle anderen auch)....

mfg supercross


----------



## Snevern (30. Juli 2007)

Das wünsche ich auch jeden  
Aber der Fahrer hat nicht viel Abbekommen 

Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flormaster (30. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> gw zum cube flormaster. arbeitest du im landtag?



Nee nee, das is auf der Schräge vom Kongresszentrum. Einfach herrlich diese Lokation!!
Ich liebe es


----------



## Datonate (30. Juli 2007)

So, hier mal nen Ausblick von nen Paar Bikes, die wir fahren 













Die andere waren leider nicht dabei...


----------



## M!tch (31. Juli 2007)

kann es sein, dass das grüne 'ne rahmennummer zu groß ist?


----------



## Datonate (31. Juli 2007)

M!tch schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass das grüne 'ne rahmennummer zu groß ist?



Du meinst wegen dem Sattel? Ich fahre zu 70% mit eingefahrenem Sattel, dass hier war nur eine Ausnahme. Bei uns im Gebirge gehen sehr oft, sehr viele Treppen und Abfahrten voran. Da macht sich ein eingefahrener Sattel einfach besser.

Ich habe meine P6 ca 10cm abgesägt, damit ich den Sattel bis fast einfahren kann .

gruß Dato


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (31. Juli 2007)

Meins in freier Wildbahn leider nur Handypics


----------



## tutterchen (31. Juli 2007)

also das limited cc oben, sehr schön anzuschauen, aber der kettenstrebenschutz: ist das weiß ? uaaah ... !

milky green, immer schön anzuschauen. aber irgendwie kommt es mir vor, daß die rahmen immer mehr milky werden und kaum noch grün sind ! beim örtlichen händler steht eines: richtig geil grün  mit etwas milch, beim händler 30 km entfernt ist dat dingen fast nur weiß  ! wollte ja meiner ilse so nen grünen rahmen aufbauen, aber wenn die inzwischen alle so milchig sind überlege ich mir das noch einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reapy (1. August 2007)

So hier mal mein Cube, ist erst 2 Stunden und 2 Kilometer alt 

Ist ein LTD Pro 2006.  750 statt 900 â¬. 
















Bike ist Serie bis auf den Tacho, die HÃ¶rnchen und den GetrÃ¤nkehalter


----------



## r19andre (2. August 2007)

Hey,
das Bike find ich ganz schick, auch die Farbe.

Aber macht doch bitte die GELBEN Aufkleber ab. Wir wissen doch alle, das man damit normalerweise nicht auf die Strasse darf. 

Andre


----------



## Reapy (2. August 2007)

Jo, der is nun au schon ab, aber hab vorm Foto nicht mehr dran gedacht


----------



## Flormaster (3. August 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> also das limited cc oben, sehr schön anzuschauen, aber der kettenstrebenschutz: ist das weiß ? uaaah ... !
> 
> ...



jap, ist verpackungsmaterial. bin grad auf der suche nach ner guten, eleganten lösung. auf die schnelle reicht es erstmal, auch wenns nicht schön aussieht.

grüße


----------



## Spectrum (3. August 2007)

Flormaster schrieb:


> jap, ist verpackungsmaterial. bin grad auf der suche nach ner guten, eleganten lösung. auf die schnelle reicht es erstmal, auch wenns nicht schön aussieht.


Hi Flormaster, fahr mal auf der Tharandter Str bei "Klein John´s Fahrräder" vorbei, die habe schwarze Kettenstrebenschütze für 3,90 ohne Schriftzug, bzw. kannste den insidout montieren ohne Schrift. Neopren mit Klett für kleines Geld.. fahre ich auch  
VG Alex


----------



## soulslight (4. August 2007)

So jetzt hab ich es auch mal geschafft Bilder von meinem Cube zu machen! 
Das war mal ein Focus Black Forest. Zuerst wurde die Gabel getauscht und in diesem Frühjahr hatte ich die Gelegenheit den Rahmen für günstig Geld beim hiesigen Cube-Händler inkl. Einbau zu erstehen. Auch wenn die ganzen neuen Rahmen so schön matt oder farbig sind, ich kann mir nicht helfen, mir gefällt dieses Design. 








Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung von wann der Rahmen ist? Auch der Händler konnte oder wollte mir dazu nichts sagen, war wohl sehr Stress, mit den ganzen Street-Kiddies vor seiner Ladentheke.
Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon ein paar Kilometer mit dem Rad gefahren und bin wirklich zufrieden. Doch was mir hier wohl so einige bestätigen können, wenn man mal mit dem basteln angefangen hat, dann macht man immer weiter. Ich sehe das Rad eigentlich auch eher als Projekt, an dem im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder Veränderungen stattfinden werden. Als erstes wohl die Bremsen, wobei ich mich noch nicht für eine bestimmte Nachfolgerin entschieden habe und im Anschluss werden die Laufräder getauscht. Danach etc.


----------



## Pleuly (4. August 2007)

So endlich ne Cam gefunden mit der ich mein Bike in einem Bild verewigen kann  !!!!!!!!!
Ich präsentiere meine beste Freundin die bis jetzt keine Widerworte gegeben hat 






[/url][/IMG]

Ist sie nicht TOLL


----------



## S.D. (4. August 2007)

soulslight schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich es auch mal geschafft Bilder von meinem Cube zu machen!
> Das war mal ein Focus Black Forest. Zuerst wurde die Gabel getauscht und in diesem Frühjahr hatte ich die Gelegenheit den Rahmen für günstig Geld beim hiesigen Cube-Händler inkl. Einbau zu erstehen. Auch wenn die ganzen neuen Rahmen so schön matt oder farbig sind, ich kann mir nicht helfen, mir gefällt dieses Design.
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist ein Ltd.2 aus 2004. Der Rahmen kostete damals incl. Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Manitou Axel Elite LO  449.- Euro.

Gruss


----------



## woasnix (5. August 2007)

Hallo
hier mal ein Bild von meinen Cube






[/URL]








[/url]


----------



## Jonez (5. August 2007)

Mal wieder mein Reaction  





Gruß Jonez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k-nipser (5. August 2007)

Servus

*@Jonez* ... schönes Bike  ... was hastn scho alles umgebaut?


... am Dienstag gibt es von mir auch wieder neue Bilder - denn da
wird mein neuer Thomson Elite X4 und Ritchey WCS Rizer angeschraubt sein  

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## Jonez (5. August 2007)

@ Uwe
Laufräder, Sattel, Lenker und Kassette sind neu. Als nächstes werden Sattelstütze, Kurbel und Pedale getauscht


Gruß Jonez


----------



## soulslight (6. August 2007)

@ s.d.: danke schon mal für die info!
robert


----------



## karatekatadvd (6. August 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal, ein Cube Stereo K24. Eigentlich musste ich mich zwischen einem AMS 100 Hayes oder dem AMS 100 Pro K18 entscheiden, aber dann bin ich günstig an das Stereo K24 gekommen...   
Das Leben ist schön...   


cu


----------



## Datonate (6. August 2007)

@ karatekatadvd:

wieviel Federweg hastn du vorn? Das sieht ja gigantisch aus?! 

Bei mir sieht das so aus, oder täuscht das:


----------



## Beeker (6. August 2007)




----------



## Jonez (6. August 2007)

Schöne Fotos!
Der rote Aufkleber am Rahmen passt auch schön zu dem Rot an der Dart  


Gruß Jonez


----------



## karatekatadvd (6. August 2007)

@Datonate: Keine Ahnung ob das täuscht. Du hast ja eine Fox-Gabel, ich habe eine Manitou Minute Platinum mit 140mm Federweg. Deswegen sieht`s bei mir wohl etwas anders aus.

cu


----------



## gerdi1 (7. August 2007)

Mein Stero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (7. August 2007)

SPYSHOT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal zuerst mein Cube Litening Teamline vorstellen:
> 
> ...


Das ist keine CSL 1 Gabel und das Gewicht von 7,0 kg hast Du wohl geträumt.

Das ist ja noch nicht einmal ein 56er Rahmen. Und made in USA...


----------



## SPYSHOT (7. August 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Das ist keine CSL 1 Gabel und das Gewicht von 7,0 kg hast Du wohl geträumt.
> 
> Das ist ja noch nicht einmal ein 56er Rahmen. Und made in USA...



klar ist es ein 56er Rahmen !!! das Gewicht von 7,08kg habe ich ohne DUra Ace Pedale gemessen. Kannst gern vorbeikommen und nachmessen 

Die Gabelinfo stand im Cube Katalog. Welche ist es denn dann ???

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## Datonate (7. August 2007)

Jetzt gehts los...


----------



## k-nipser (7. August 2007)

N'abend - hier mein update ...  

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## DS-Cube (8. August 2007)

Hallo Cube-Freunde,

hier nun ein Bildchen von meinem neuen Zweirad






[/url][/IMG]

Gruss


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. August 2007)

wow, starkes teil. glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (8. August 2007)

SPYSHOT schrieb:


> klar ist es ein 56er Rahmen !!! das Gewicht von 7,08kg habe ich ohne DUra Ace Pedale gemessen. Kannst gern vorbeikommen und nachmessen
> 
> Die Gabelinfo stand im Cube Katalog. Welche ist es denn dann ???
> 
> ...


Ich hab gerade mal Deine Beiträge zum Rad und den Ksyriums quergelesen, deswegen sag ich dazu nichts. Viel Spaß mit Deinem dröhnenden 56er Cube.


----------



## Hector73 (8. August 2007)

karatekatadvd schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal, ein Cube Stereo K24. Eigentlich musste ich mich zwischen einem AMS 100 Hayes oder dem AMS 100 Pro K18 entscheiden, aber dann bin ich günstig an das Stereo K24 gekommen...
> Das Leben ist schön...
> cu



Hallo,

was meinst du mit "günstig", hast du eines gebraucht gekauft? Ich habe mir gestern eines online bestellt und habe 2499,- gelöhnt (immerhin gibts eine 0% Finanzierung auf 12 Monate). 

Gruß


----------



## Pleuly (8. August 2007)

Was sind das eigentlich für komische Flügelgriffe an euren bikes ??????
Wozu sind die gut ??????


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

Pleuly schrieb:


> Was sind das eigentlich für komische Flügelgriffe an euren bikes ??????
> Wozu sind die gut ??????



Spoiler


----------



## Mustang (8. August 2007)

WOW...absolut schönes Bike! Glückwunsch. Was mich allerdings am Sting und Stereo stört, ist dass der ProPedal Hebel des Dämpfers scheinbar nicht in Griffweite ist. Oder wie ist das in der Praxis?




DS-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Cube-Freunde,
> 
> hier nun ein Bildchen von meinem neuen Zweirad
> 
> ...


----------



## DS-Cube (8. August 2007)

@hoermann2201
@mustang

Danke, danke. Hört man mit ein wenig Besitzerstolz doch gern.  

Der ProPedal Hebel ist unproblematisch während der Fahrt bedienbar. Allerdings braucht man ihn bei dem Fahrwerk so oft gar nicht umzustellen. Auch bei geöffnetem Dämpfer ist das Fahrwerk ziemlich Antriebsneutral.


----------



## r19andre (8. August 2007)

Mahlzeit,

hier ist mein Sting etwas gepimt und leichter









und hier ist mein gesamter Fuhrpark 





sollte geklappt haben

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## Datonate (8. August 2007)

hmmm ne Klingel und Hörnchen. Aber ok


----------



## r19andre (8. August 2007)

Jap, ohne geht mal gar nicht.
Die Hörnchen wiegen nichts und die Klingel muss sein bei dem Fussvolk was teilweise bei schönem Wetter unterwegs ist. Bin nicht so ein Rowdie der nur Schreit und vorbeibrettert. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus. ;-)

Andre

PS: sonst heißt es wieder "die Mountainbiker"


----------



## Datonate (8. August 2007)

Hihi, ich... öhm.. ja 

Mein Dealer hat mich auch gefragt: "Wie sieht es mit Klingel und Licht aus"?! Ich hab nur gelacht und meinte: "ja ne is klar"... Ich hasse alles was klingelt und irgendwie Geräusche am Bike macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleuly (8. August 2007)

Ja Licht ist schon OK zumindest das was man abnehmen kann, könnte sonst nachts zu einigen Kollisionen führen . Ne Klingel brauch ich auch nicht anbrüllen ist die beste Methode  . Aber durch das abrollgeräusch der Reifen drehen sich die meisten von selber um und machen Platz. Durch einige Sprünge mit dem Rad kann man auch sehr gut die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich lenken.


----------



## Beeker (8. August 2007)

oder durch kurze Intervall-brems-Manöver


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Jap, ohne geht mal gar nicht.
> Die Hörnchen wiegen nichts und die Klingel muss sein bei dem Fussvolk was teilweise bei schönem Wetter unterwegs ist. Bin nicht so ein Rowdie der nur Schreit und vorbeibrettert. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus. ;-)
> 
> Andre
> ...



Je nachdem wo ich fahre rasselt meine Lunge und das Keuschen ist ebenfalls nicht zu überhören  dann gehen die Wanderer schon zur Seite und lassen ihre mitleidigen Blick auf meine gekrümmte Haltung und mein angestrengtes Gesicht fallen  

Ich finde ein freundliches Hallo, Guten Tag, Grüezi, Servus oder wie auch immer, netter als ein RingRing ....klingelklingel....pfeifpfeif


----------



## Datonate (9. August 2007)

Ihr seid alle so gut .


----------



## ren` (9. August 2007)

So, hier mal mein leicht umgebautes LTD Pro Milky 

- neuer Lenker von Truative -> 680 mm
- Ergon GE1 Griffe
- von Racing Ralph auf Nobby Nic umgestiegen

Ich finds geil und bin richtig zufrieden. Mein nächstes Ziel ist eine neue Gabel und neue Bremsbeläge












Sind leider nur Kellerbilder, bald kommt was waldiges - und nein, ich werde keine Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen, es sei denn, sie fallen von alleine ab


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (9. August 2007)

Die Griffe sind ma TOP gewählt  
schönes Ding!


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (9. August 2007)

Na dann zeig ich euch auch mal wieder mein Spielzeug nach dem X ten Umbau
Das LTD2 lässt allerdings noch auf sich warten....ist leider noch nicht fertig.

Kurzer Hinweis: alles selbstaufbauten

AMS:
XT Schaltwerk - Umwerfer
LX Shifter - Kurbel
Hayes HFX9 Scheibenbremse 180 160 mit Carbonhebeln
Mavic Crossland Laufräder / Little Albert - Racing Ralph
FOX RP 23
Marzocchi MX Comp Eta 04 105mm
Fizik Arione Sattel
Ergon Griffe
schwarze Nokons

XMS
X9 Schaltwer
XT Umwerfer
LX Kurbel
Hayes HFX9 Scheibenbremse 200 160 mit Carbonhebeln
XT Naben mit XM321 (Mavic) Fat Albert
Manitou SPV 3 Way
Rock Shox Reba SL 85-115
SDG Bel Air Sattel
Race Face Griffe
rote Nokons
NC-17 Bashguard
DMR V8 Pedale











more Details in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## fissenid (10. August 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> AMS:
> XT Schaltwerk - Umwerfer
> LX Shifter - Kurbel
> Hayes HFX9 Scheibenbremse 180 160 mit Carbonhebeln
> ...



HallO!

woher hast du denn die Carbon Hebel für die Hayes????

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (10. August 2007)

Ich hab sie von einem Freund.
Aber geben tuts die z.B. auch hier: http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/54.html
.....allerdings würd ich keine 120 Euro plus Versandkosten für so Hebelchen ausgeben wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckyLuked (10. August 2007)

@ ren` das sieht top aus, werd ich dir wohl genau so nachkaufen das passt ja mal perfekt


----------



## CubeeDoo (10. August 2007)

Hier mein brandneues Cube AMS CC 2007

Habs nach der Schlammtour in der vergangenen Nacht gewaschen und nun schauts wieder wie neu aus


----------



## k-nipser (10. August 2007)

Servus - AMS CC 2007 ?? 

Ist das ein neues Modell? Ich find kein CC auf der Homepage von Cube ... komisch ...

... ich dachte das ist der Vorgänger vom AMS Pro ...

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## FRANZZ (10. August 2007)

@ Uwe H.

Die "CC`s" sind die Massemodelle, die der Händler nach der Eurobike bestellen kann! 

Die kannst Du auch nicht auf der Internetseite finden, diese Räder stehen nur beim Händler! Wenn er sie bestellt hat.

Grüß da FRANZZ


----------



## ossit (10. August 2007)

Hi Uwe,
das Messemodell gibt es nicht auf der Homepage. Bei bike-discount kannst Du Dir die Daten anschauen. Ich habe vorhin gesehen, dass es dort im Moment nur 1149,- Euro kostet (aber nur, wenn man es im Laden abholt). Ansonsten kostet es 1399,- Euro. Es ist ähnlich wie das Cube AMS 100, aber mit einer Magura Louise anstatt Forumula ORO K18 Bremse!

Gruß
ossit


----------



## CubeeDoo (11. August 2007)

ich habs bei h&s gekauft. der händler ist ja hier in der nähe (bonn) und da hab ichs mir direkt mitgenommen.

Rahmen	Alu 7005 Ultralight, FSP 4-link-system
Gewicht	bei 18´´ 13,6 kg
Gabel	Gabel Rock Shox REBA SL 100mm
Federelement	Manitou Radium RL
Steuersatz	Ritchey Logic semiintegriert
Vorbau	FSA OS-170 31.8mm
Lenker	FSA XC-280
Griffe	Profile Duometer
NabeVR	Shimano XT HB-M756 Disc
NabeHR	Shimano XT HB-M756 Disc
Felgen	Rigida Taurus
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Sattel	Scape Active 4
Schalthebel	Shimano Deore SL-M511
Schaltwerk	Shimano XT RD-M761
Umwerfer	Shimano LX FD-M761
Tretlager	Shimano LX FC-M580
Kurbel	Shimano LX FC-M580
Kette	Shimano HG 53
Kassette	Shimano Deore HG 50 11-32
Bremshebel	Magura Louise
Bremsen Magura Louise

Hab die Standardpedale abgemacht und da Shimano M520 drauf gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k-nipser (11. August 2007)

CubeeDoo schrieb:


> ...
> Rahmen	Alu 7005 Ultralight, FSP 4-link-system
> Gewicht	bei 18´´ 13,6 kg ...





ossit schrieb:


> ... Es ist ähnlich wie das Cube AMS 100, aber mit einer Magura Louise anstatt Forumula ORO K18 Bremse! ...



Moin - danke für Infos! 

... aber ist es nicht eher ein XMS vom Rahmen und Gewicht? 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Spezifikationen_id_10786_.htm

... auf jeden Fall schaut es gut aus  

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## ossit (11. August 2007)

Vielleicht ist es ein anderes Bild! Am besten mal anrufen und fragen. Jedenfalls ein Top-Angebot, wie ich finde.


----------



## r19andre (11. August 2007)

Hi,
das ist der alte AMS Rahmen von 2006. Die CC Modelle gibt es einmal im Cross ,RR, und MTB Fully/Hardtail Bereich. Alle schwarz matt gepulvert.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## S.D. (11. August 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist der alte AMS Rahmen von 2006. Die CC Modelle gibt es einmal im Cross ,RR, und MTB Fully/Hardtail Bereich. Alle schwarz matt gepulvert.
> 
> Grüße
> Andre



Der alte AMS-Rahmen hatte aber die Zugverlegung oberhalb des Oberrohrs. 
Ausserdem hatten die 2006´er Modelle noch kein Hydroforming.

Gruss


----------



## karatekatadvd (12. August 2007)

Nein, das ist neu und unbenutzt, von einem Händler. Stichwort "ebay"   . Ab und an kann man(n) auch mal Glück haben und etwas weeeeeit und NP abschießen.

cu




Hector73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was meinst du mit "günstig", hast du eines gebraucht gekauft? Ich habe mir gestern eines online bestellt und habe 2499,- gelöhnt (immerhin gibts eine 0% Finanzierung auf 12 Monate).
> 
> Gruß


----------



## cubaser (12. August 2007)

Update.
geändert Laufräder, FlatBar, Sattel, Pedale u. Bereifung

AMS Comp Rahmen 22iger
Reba Race  
Manitou Swinger 3Way SPV
Formula K18 vo. 200mm hi. 180mm
Kurbel XT Pedale M424
Schaltwerk X.9
Umwerfer X.9
Gripshift X.0
Ergon R2 Griffe
Kassette SRAM PG990
Ritchey Pro Vorbau + Flat Bar + Sattelst.
Sattel SQ Lab 612
DT240s mit XR 4.2D
Bereifung: Smart Sam 

Die vorherigen Sitz und Positionsprobleme lagen doch am Specialized Sattel.
Und mit Clickies fährts sich tatsächlich um einiges besser bisher auch noch nicht umgefallen 

Alternative zu XT Kurbel???

Vielleicht kommt noch ne Thomson Sattelst. und Vorbau


----------



## r19andre (12. August 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Der alte AMS-Rahmen hatte aber die Zugverlegung oberhalb des Oberrohrs.
> Ausserdem hatten die 2006´er Modelle noch kein Hydroforming.
> 
> Gruss



Hi,
die AMS Messemodelle haben kein Hydroformt Rahmen!
Es sind definitiv die alten, habe noch keine 2007er AMS LTD CC gesehen mit dem neuen Rahmen. Die haben noch Gussets geschweisst. 

Andre


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (12. August 2007)

Ich bin morgen im H&S da frag ich mal den Händler. Dann hat das Rätseln ein Ende 

@Cubaser: Tolles Bike


----------



## Oelmann (13. August 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> die AMS Messemodelle haben kein Hydroformt Rahmen!
> Es sind definitiv die alten, habe noch keine 2007er AMS LTD CC gesehen mit dem neuen Rahmen. Die haben noch Gussets geschweisst.
> 
> Andre


 
Hallo Andre,

ich fahre das gleiche Teil wie CubeeDoo. Als ich meins vorgestellt hatte, hatten wir schon mal dieselbe Diskussion. Mein Händler hat mir gesagt, daß das AMS CC Messemodell definitiv den 2007er Rahmen hat. 

Du kennst Dich da vielleicht besser aus mit den Details. Nach dem, was ich bisher über den 2007er Rahmen gelesen habe (z.B. Zugverlegung), trifft das zu. Ich habe z.B. auch dasselbe Problem mit dem durchgescheuerten Schaltzug, siehe parallele Diskussion zum entsprechenden Thread, der zu einem 2007er AMS PRO 100 ursprünglich gepostet wurde.

Gruß
Oelmann


----------



## Nickensen (13. August 2007)

sorry...falscher thread....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorlog (13. August 2007)

So meins mit der aktuellen Ausbaustufe  

Änderungen zum orginal AMS Pro 100 Model 07:

Syntace F 99 Vorbau + Titanschrauben
Race Face NEXT XC Carbon Lenker
Procraft superlight Barends

Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
Specialized Avatar Sattel







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. August 2007)

Hier mein Cube LTD Race 2007


----------



## r19andre (13. August 2007)

Oelmann schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> 
> ich fahre das gleiche Teil wie CubeeDoo. Als ich meins vorgestellt hatte, hatten wir schon mal dieselbe Diskussion. Mein Händler hat mir gesagt, daß das AMS CC Messemodell definitiv den 2007er Rahmen hat.
> 
> ...




Hi,
das verwundert mich aber jetzt wirklich. Wir haben immer nur AMS LTD CC Modelle mit dem alten Rahmen bekommen. Wahrscheinlich waren die irgendwann weg und dan wurden die "Neuen" verbaut.

Naja, "besser" wirds dadurch ja eh nicht  

Viel Spass Euch allen, egal mit welchem Rahmen.

MFG
Andre


----------



## S.D. (13. August 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> die AMS Messemodelle haben kein Hydroformt Rahmen!
> Es sind definitiv die alten, habe noch keine 2007er AMS LTD CC gesehen mit dem neuen Rahmen. Die haben noch Gussets geschweisst.
> 
> Andre



Auf dem Bild ist es aber so.

Gruss


----------



## Mustang (13. August 2007)

Hi Moorlog,

sag mal, wieviel wiegt dein AMS?

Ich habe so einige Sachen getauscht, aber das Bike ist immer noch relativ schwer. Ich habe aber leider keine Waage. Die Werksangabe von 12kg ohne Pedale dürften bei weitem nicht stimmen.




Moorlog schrieb:


> So meins mit der aktuellen Ausbaustufe
> 
> Änderungen zum orginal AMS Pro 100 Model 07:
> 
> ...


----------



## Moorlog (14. August 2007)

@ Mustang

Hi also meins hat im orginal Werkszustand 12,56 kg gehabt, mit Pedalen. Hab ich beim Händler an der Waage hängen gehabt.
Mit den neuen Teilen hab ich vielleicht 200g eingespart, aber ich war noch nicht wieder bei Händler und habs gewogen. 
Den ganze Umbau hab ich eher gemacht weil ich die richtige Sitzposition für mich gesucht habe, weil ich halt mit 170 cm Körpergröße und nem Schrittmass von 82 Rahmengrößentechnisch so ein bischen zwischen 18 und 16 befinde.
Na ja und wenn man schon tauscht, dann auch gleich mit ordendlichen Teilen


----------



## VankY (14. August 2007)

Reaction 2007...  noch jungfräulich...


----------



## Lumbi (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

hast du das so gekauft?
Habe ich so noch nie gesehen, mit dem LRS und Cantisockeln an der Reba?

Bei dir hängt auch die Bremsleitung am Oberrohr durch, auf den Bildern von 
der Cube Homepage war da immer ein Halter, an meinem war da auch keiner dran. 

Aber ein geiles Bike, geht ab wie die Sau!


----------



## VankY (14. August 2007)

Lumbi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du das so gekauft?
> Habe ich so noch nie gesehen, mit dem LRS und Cantisockeln an der Reba?
> ...



Joah lange Geschichte  Also ich wollte den Rahmen mit meiner eigenen Definition von Anbauteilen. Bin also mit meiner Wunschliste (SRAM, Syntace etc.bla.) zum Dealer und die haben halt ein K18 von der Stange quasi mit meinen Wunschteilen umgerüstet. Ist eine ganze Ecke günstiger gewesen als das Gerät quasi von scratch aufzubauen... Das mit den Kantisockeln stört mich auch etwas, aber anscheinend hat Cube die so verbaut im Moment... Biken ist mir da im Augenblick wichtiger als auf eine Disc-Only Variante zu pochen  Austauschen kann man dat Ding ja zur Not immer noch (eBay lässt grüssen )

Stimmt, die Fixierung in der Mitte habe ich nicht... auf dem Foto schaut das auch so aus, als ob das geklebt ist... guckst du mal hier: klicky
Muss ich mal nachhaken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (14. August 2007)

Hallo,
des Reaction sieht in dieser Kombi sehr gut aus. silber mit schwarz  

Und zum Thema AMS LTD hier ein Auszug von CUBE.

Das Messemodell war nie mit dem Hydroforming Rahmen vorgesehen. Sollte einer einen bekommen habe (AMS Pro Rahmen!!!) dass war wohl Glück.

Aber schön wenn man eins hat  

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## MPK (14. August 2007)

VankY schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Fixierung in der Mitte habe ich nicht... auf dem Foto schaut das auch so aus, als ob das geklebt ist... guckst du mal hier: klicky
> Muss ich mal nachhaken...



Ich hatte das Problem, das meine Bremsleitung immer am Oberrohr gelappert hat, weil die nicht fixiert war. Das Problem wird wie folgt gelöst: beim Rad ist ne Tüte mit Dokumenten zur Gabel, zur Schaltung uns sonstigen Sachen dabei + 2 kleine "Plastehalter". Der kleinere ist mit einem Kabelbinder für die Gabel gedacht, um dort die vordere Bremsleitung zu befestigen und der größere für das Unterrohr. Allerdings hat der Kleber der da dran ist nicht gehalten und somit habe ich einen Punkt Sek.-Kleber rauf gemacht. Nun klappert nix mehr.


----------



## dr.smith (16. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein Cube Reaction heute abgeholt. Hab lange gesucht und das Sondermodell 2007 mit Fox F80X, Louise, Race Face Kurbeln und Mavic Felgen sonst komplett XT, abgegriffen. Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf's Wochenende.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Dexter90 (18. August 2007)

So gehöre nun auch zur Cube Familie. Hab mein Acid Disc heute frisch vom Händler geholt


----------



## Crissi (19. August 2007)

So Freunde, hier mein 2006 LTD Comp mit HFX9 und RS Recon U-Turn. Die Location kennt wohl jeder ?


----------



## spock_78 (21. August 2007)

Hi,

auch ich möchte mein neues Cube Bike gerne vorstellen:






Ist wie man sehen kann ein Acid Disc. Herstellung Anfang Juli. 

Meines wurde interessanterweise statt mit Hayes Bremse mit einer Formula K18 ausgeliefert. 

Ich denke, dass ist ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k-nipser (21. August 2007)

spock_78 schrieb:


> ...
> Meines wurde interessanterweise statt mit Hayes Bremse mit einer Formula K18 ausgeliefert.
> 
> Ich denke, dass ist ok



Servus - des glaube ich auch ...  

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Crissi schrieb:


> So Freunde, hier mein 2006 LTD Comp mit HFX9 und RS Recon U-Turn. Die Location kennt wohl jeder ?



Nööö nicht direkt, aber der nette Hügel im Wasser deutet auf den Gardasee hin. War leider erst einmal dort und da hatte es Regen und Schnee :-(


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (22. August 2007)

Mein neues Cube Flying Circus 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/407067
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/407070
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/407079

Die Schnellspanner werden aber noch getauscht, den Lenker hab ich noch gekürtzt und den Schlauch an der Kettenstrebe mit Kabelbindern anstatt des Klebebandes fixiert


----------



## the_rixen (29. August 2007)

Mein Ltd. Jahrgang 2000. (Die Gabel war von Beginn an etwas starr.~)

P.S. Weiß jemand von euch Würflern wie viel der Rahmen wiegt?


----------



## Stingcustom (1. September 2007)

Hier meine Sting Team,

Sorry nicht geputzt...


https://fotoalbum.web.de/alben/tbiswanger/cube/printImage?imageId=75968992&imageType=image


----------



## tutterchen (5. September 2007)

@stingcustom

und .. löst sich dein gobi auch schon in selbstgefallen auf ? meiner hat geknarzt bis zu geht nicht mehr und obendrein hat sich der bezug gelöst.


----------



## Stingcustom (5. September 2007)

Hallo,
ja hatte ein Knarzen auch im Bereich Sattel lokalisiert,
Lösung:
ich habe die Kontaktflächen zwischen sattelstreben und Sattelstütze mit Klarsichtklebeband getrennt. Kein Knarzen mehr... war also nicht der Sattel direkt. Scheinbar verträgt sich das Materiel oder die Form der Sattelstreben nicht mit der Aufnahme an der Syntace Stütze
Der Sattel lebt zum Glück noch. Finde ihn bequemer als meinen Fizik Aliante. Aber die Verträglichkeit von Hintern mit sattel ist ja sowieso eine eigene (Leidens)Geschichte.
Was genau sit den mit deinem Gobi? Wie alt?
Gruß Tom


----------



## tutterchen (6. September 2007)

gerade mal vier monate alt und der ganze bezug löst sich von der schale ab. offensichtlich taugt der kleber nichts.

habe am rr einen aliante, den finde ich wiederum ganz prima. beim gobi hocke ich irgendwie auch wie in einer mulde.

thema knarzen: bei mir knarzt er besonders wenn ich das gewicht seitlich verlagere. habe als ersatz nen no name bekommen bis die sache geklärt ist, der ist mucksmäuschenstill.


----------



## fl1ps (8. September 2007)

Mein Cube Attention 2007 mit HS11. Habs erst seit 2 Wochen und ist mein erstes ordentliches Bike und macht sau Spaß!


----------



## FRANZZ (8. September 2007)

Serwas @ tutterchen,

Nur ein Tipp: Die Stellen am Sattel, da wo das Sattelgestell am Sattel festgemacht ist, mit einem Kriechöl (Brunox) einsprühen.

Diese Maßnahme stand mal in der "TOUR". 

Und mal glaube es kaum: Es hilft!

Gruss

Da FRANZZ

Ach ja, wie siehts mit der Red Bull Dose aus???? Du weißt was ich meine!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (9. September 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Serwas @ tutterchen,
> 
> Nur ein Tipp: Die Stellen am Sattel, da wo das Sattelgestell am Sattel festgemacht ist, mit einem Kriechöl (Brunox) einsprühen.
> 
> ...




Ich behandle meinen Sattel regelmäßig mit Sattelfett und drücke dabei immer etwas von dem Fett zwischen die anliegenden Stellen am Sattel.
Die Stellen wo das Sattelgestell mit dem Sattel verbunden ist behandle ich auch regelmäßig mit Kriechöl.
Das hilft wirklich.
Mein ehemaliger Fizik Nisene-Sattel gab nämlich sehr nervige Töne von sich.

Gruss


----------



## tutterchen (9. September 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Serwas @ tutterchen,
> 
> Nur ein Tipp: Die Stellen am Sattel, da wo das Sattelgestell am Sattel festgemacht ist, mit einem Kriechöl (Brunox) einsprühen.
> 
> ...



das hat bei meinem aliante und auch bei meinem selle auch geholfen, aber beim gobi knarzt das gestell selber. habe es schon mit was kriechendem versucht. der sattel ist ohnehin derzeit beim händler wegen des sich lösenden bezuges.

thema dose: ne, da hab ich noch nichts gemacht


----------



## MPK (10. September 2007)

........was soll ich sonst noch dazu sagen ausser:


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (12. September 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

hier mal ein Foto von meinem 2007er Stereo Louise 20". Nix außergewöhnliches, find aber den Hintergrund ganz nett.

Na, weiß jemand wo das ist?





Gruß


----------



## Cubeflizer (12. September 2007)

Valduina Schulcht!
Oder irre ich mich da?

Cubeflizer


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (13. September 2007)

@ Cubeflizer

Japp, hast Recht. Echt ne irre Schlucht


----------



## Lars.776 (13. September 2007)

Hallo
Wollte euch mal wieder ein Bild von meinen zwei schwatten zeigen  
Es gibt auch schon zwei neue Parts am Bike die sage und schreibe 329g ersparnis gebracht haben


----------



## Onkel Matt (14. September 2007)

mein neuer hobel!

besonderer dank geht an den fritzz´nden freerider franzz,
der mir den bock zusammengeschraubt hat.


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Schick, und noch so neu und glänzend 

kleine Anmerkung: Weiss nicht ob ich die gelbe Züge gut finde, aber ansonsten schönes Ding ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (14. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schick, und noch so neu und glänzend
> 
> kleine Anmerkung: Weiss nicht ob ich die gelbe Züge gut finde, aber ansonsten schönes Ding ....



Ich denke mal das sind keine "Gelben Züge" sondern edle goldene NOKONS


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das sind keine "Gelben Züge" sondern edle goldene NOKONS


 
Kann gut sein, mir würde die Farbe nicht gefallen ..... aber das ist mein persönlicher Geschmack


----------



## Moorlog (14. September 2007)

Schönes Teil du!  

Ne Teileliste währe mal interessant!!


----------



## Onkel Matt (14. September 2007)

im großen und ganzen sieht´s so aus:

rahmen : cube elite hpc ´07
gabel : reba sl
lr : tune king/kong, ztr olympic
bremse : marta sl gold 180/160
schaltung : x0 ´08, umwefer xt ´08
kurbel : race face atlas
ritzel : ultegra
sattelstütze : syntace p6
vorbau : syntace f119 120mm
lenker : syntace 2014
sattel : flite tt
züge : nokon gold
pedale : eggbeater sl


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

@ Onkel

Schicke Gabel hast du


----------



## flyingstereo (14. September 2007)

Sind das die echt vergoldeten Nokons oder gelbe?
Wenn es echte sind kannst du zuschauen wie sie weggammeln...
Hatte ich mal drauf und die waren ihr Geld auf keinen Fall wert!  

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorlog (14. September 2007)

Jetzt bin ich ja garnicht neugierig  

Hast du es zufällig mal gewogen?


----------



## Onkel Matt (14. September 2007)

@ moorlog

komplett wie´s ist ca. 9,6

-> ausbaufähig!


----------



## Moorlog (14. September 2007)

Onkel Matt schrieb:


> @ moorlog
> 
> komplett wie´s ist ca. 9,6
> 
> -> ausbaufähig!



Aber schon ganz nett  

Wie gesagt schööönneess Teil!


----------



## FRANZZ (14. September 2007)

@ Onkel Matt

Netter Berg im Hintergrung! 

Coole Antworten bis jetzt. Gelbe Züge         

Also bis morgen auf Aga.


Gruß 

Da Franzz


----------



## skinny63 (15. September 2007)

so hier mein Neuerwerb, Umstieg von Crossrad

zum Fotoshooting durfte nur das Handy mit


----------



## ren` (15. September 2007)

So, hier mal ein "Waldbild" von meinem `07er LTD Pro. Geändert ist seit dem letzten Bild nur die Gabel. Die ist richtig geil! 






Bevor die Tourenfetischisten wieder losheulen: Das Foto ist kurz vor einem Trail entstanden, deswegen ist der Sattel komplett eingefahren.


----------



## schatten (17. September 2007)

So, hier mal mein AMS pro in freier Wildbahn :





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## lancelandis (17. September 2007)

so, da ist meins. noch alles original dran, wenns mal dicke auf`m konto ist, kommt noch ne bessere gabel dran


http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/41v4-1-jpg.html


----------



## home (18. September 2007)

genau des mein i´auch..wenn´s mal dicke auf´m konto is!!! dann folgt die reba sl und xt´08 komplett.. ansonsten nach knapp 3500km mit fast original-zustand sehr zufrieden                   " siehe fotos "


----------



## Flatlandcrosser (25. September 2007)

So, hab da auch was für Euch....

Eckdaten:

Flying Circus 03/04 limited
Boxxer Team 170mm
Hope Dh 04 (Vr+Hr 203)
Carbonlenker
Carbonspacer
Vorbau DaBomb Moto
Vr Nabe DABomb Headspin 20mm 36h
Hr Nabe Shimano 36h
Deore 9 Speed Shifter
XTR-Schaltung kurz
Kurbel Nope Mike Krankson
Pedale Crank brothers 5050 XX
Bottom Spinna Isis
Truvativ BoxGuide XR 2006 
Sattel SDG BelAir camouflage
Klemme Nope
Reifen Big Betty
Felge Exal Double
Schalthülle Jagwire 
...sowie diverse Eigenbauten (Schaltzugführungen,Innenlagerverbreiterung um das schleifen der Kurbel am Rahmen zu vermeiden,Edelstahlschnellspannschraube am shifter,Adapter zum Aufnehmen von hope 5-Loch Bremsscheiben auf 6-loch Naben, Spezielle Bremsaufnahmen,Schnellwechselstifte für Bremsbeläge)

Würde mich freuen mal eure Meinungen zu dem Bike zu hören, ob positiv oder negativ bleib Euch überlassen.
Greetz aus dem hohen Norden!

P.S- wie bekommt man die bilder bloß größer, musste tierisch runterkonvertieren und nun ist es echt besch...60 KB sind ´n witz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

Im Fotoalbum hast du mehr Platz, dann kannst du das Bild in Voller grösse im Fred einfügen


----------



## Flying_Circus (26. September 2007)

http://myalbum.miyoo.de/BluB/photo-album/image-details/SetID_53314/ImgID_1762900


So das ist meins. Ein 05er Flying Circus. LEIDER ist nur noch der Rahmen, Vorbau und Lenker vom ursprÃ¼nglichen bike da. Es sind einfach Teile verbaut die den dirteinsatz nicht lange mitmachen. Bei einem Preis von damals 999â¬ kÃ¶nnte man durchaus mehr erwarten. Vorallem in Sachen LaufrÃ¤der. Ich hab jetzt in 2 Jahren insgesamt 4 singleTrack zerstÃ¶rt(der zweite Satz war gratis sonst hÃ¤tte ich ihn nicht nochmal gefahren) Gabeln sind leider auch 2 gebrochen. Kurbeln waren unter anderem XTR verbaut die mir zu schwammig waren. Diese wurden dann gegen Saint getauscht mit denen ich seit dem keinerlei Probleme hatte. Es ist mittlerweile auch die fÃ¼nfte Bremse verbaut die nun schon wieder defekt ist. Ich denke man kann sehen, dass ich mit dem bike nicht unbedingt vorsichtig umgehe. Seit ich Anfang diesen Jahres das bike komplett umgebaut habe gab es bis auf einen Gabelbruch keine Probleme mehr. Ich bin jetzt umgestiegen auf ein ghost dirt (und auch hier gibts die ersten Probleme siehe RÃ¼ckrufaktion!). Mit dem Flying Circus ist jetzt mein kleiner Bruder unterwegs.


----------



## swatch-team (26. September 2007)

Servus 

Cube Stereo letzte Woche in den Bergen Bayerns


----------



## Bernie73 (28. September 2007)

Mein Cube Sting, das inzwischen schon einige Kilometer runter hat und richtig Laune macht!


----------



## Hanni_84 (28. September 2007)

@bernie: fährst du auch rennrad?


...wenn ja, dann will ich bei dem rad nicht die überhöhung sehen...


PS: das sting ist anscheinend das erste rad, bei dem mir die team lackierung genau so gut (oder fast besser) als die schwarze gefällt!


----------



## rboncube (28. September 2007)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> @bernie: fährst du auch rennrad?
> 
> 
> ...wenn ja, dann will ich bei dem rad nicht die überhöhung sehen...
> ...




Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Da tut der Rücken ja schon vom ansehen weh.
Mir persönlich gefallen Sting und Stereo nicht so gut. Aber in der Teamlackierung macht es mächtig was her. Klasse Bike, erste Sahne 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Fritzz 07 (28. September 2007)

@Bernie73     was wiegt das Bike ??? 


Mit den Felgen hast du aber ordentlich zugeladen ?!?!?


----------



## MPK (28. September 2007)

Bernie73 schrieb:


> Mein Cube Sting, das inzwischen schon einige Kilometer runter hat und richtig Laune macht!



Die Optik von dem Sting in der Lackierung ist doch wohl voll der Hammer.


----------



## BackfireLX (28. September 2007)

Yep, sehe ich genauso.
Hab das Sting mit Teamline heute bei meinem Händler stehn sehn. Das sieht richtig geil aus.
Aber die Sattelüberhöhung auf dem Bild kann nicht wirklich gesund und bequem sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie73 (28. September 2007)

Ich komme gerade von einen Bikeurlaub mit dem Sting zurück. Vor allem die Geometrie und das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus sind toll. Sowohl kleinere Unebenheiten als auch grobe Schläge werden ausgebügelt.

Die Sitzposition paßt prima. Ein Händler wollte mir das Sting in 18" verkaufen, aber da wäre die Sattelstütze extrem weit draußen gewesen. Auch nach ganztätigen Radtouren habe ich keine Rückenschmerzen. Das Rad ist für eine Race-Geometrie super geeignet. Ich hab auch das Stereo ausprobiert, dort sitzt man deutlich aufrechter.

Beim Händler hat das Sting 12,5 kg gewogen. Die weißen Laufräder sind allerdings einiges schwerer als die ursprünglich verbauten. Leichte Laufräder in weiß sind leider ziemlich teuer. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## speedysch (28. September 2007)




----------



## Jonez (28. September 2007)

speedysch schrieb:


>



So wird das nichts  

Lade die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum, dann gehts besser.


----------



## E=MC² (28. September 2007)




----------



## WürfelRider (30. September 2007)

Hi Cubefahrer!

Ausnahmslos wunderschöne Bikes! 

Hier ist meines! 

LTD Pro 2006 DeepBlue.

Bis auf die schwarzen Speichen, die Pedale und die Griffe ist alles noch original.

Werde wahrscheinlich die Schaltung auf XT-2008 aufrüsten.


----------



## speedkid (1. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab mal ne frage hat jemand von euch das cube drop zone und is das ein guter anfängerbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Matt (2. Oktober 2007)

WürfelRider schrieb:


> Hi Cubefahrer!
> 
> Ausnahmslos wunderschöne Bikes!
> 
> ...





oh mein gott!


----------



## WürfelRider (2. Oktober 2007)

Onkel Matt schrieb:


> oh mein gott!



Was?


----------



## soulslight (2. Oktober 2007)

'tschuldigung, aber genau das selbe ging mir auch durch den Kopf! Auf den Lippen war:"Was ist den das?"
fühl dich nicht beleidigt, aber das hat wenig mit einem mountainbike zu tun. da ist viel zu viel zeug dran!


----------



## WürfelRider (2. Oktober 2007)

soulslight schrieb:


> 'tschuldigung, aber genau das selbe ging mir auch durch den Kopf! Auf den Lippen war:"Was ist den das?"
> fühl dich nicht beleidigt, aber das hat wenig mit einem mountainbike zu tun. da ist viel zu viel zeug dran!



Es ist mehr eine Strassenrakete und Rennradfahrerschreck. 
Ich fahr halt jeden Tag in die Arbeit damit.
Da brauch men den ganzen Klimbim.

Stimmt schon, dass es nicht mehr wirklich n Mountainbike ist. Aber mir gefällt es.
Ich schätze es halt wenn einer so wie Duseine Aussage begründet. Aber "main Gott" ist ein bisserl wenig!

Das Ding ist absolut allwettertauglich und im Winter sind Spikereifen drauf.
Ich hätte es vorm Fotografieren abräumen sollen, denn irgendwie habe ich gewusst dass das kommt! 
Wie gesagt! Viel Zeug drauf was man im Alltag braucht. Aber ich hab ne Freude damit!


----------



## Kai-Christoph (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Wir kommen gerade aus den Dolomiten (Rosengarten/Latemar): 
Ein traumhaftes Gebiet zum Biken!






Ich liebe mein Cube!!!


----------



## coolt282 (2. Oktober 2007)

@ Kai Christoph

Hast du auch Probleme mit durchgescheuerten Seilzügen ( Scheuerstelle am Hinterbaugelenk ) ??


----------



## Kai-Christoph (2. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir scheuert bis jetzt noch nichts...


----------



## fissenid (2. Oktober 2007)

magura_newton schrieb:


> Sattelklemme : Scape
> Felgenband: Schwalbe 22-559
> Sattel: Tioga Spyder Black
> Sattelstütze: Procraft Pillar Carbon



HallO!

klasse aussehen tut der sattel "tioga Spyder" ja, aber wie fährt er sich denn??? Hast du nach der Tour nicht ein tolles Muster auf dem Allerwertesten??? 
Und ist er auch leicht??


----------



## FRANZZ (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann ONKEL MATT

Nur recht geben..............

Warum stellt ihr solche Cubes rein........................


----------



## Tresen (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Hier die ersten Bilder meines Cubes  












Leider nur mit Handy-Cam... bessere gibts bald in meinem Album!

Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil, nach der Einfahrphase passt einfach alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (3. Oktober 2007)

@Kai-Christoph nur mal so was wiegt dein Ams pro 125 voll fahrfertig ????


Mit besten dank Snevern


----------



## WürfelRider (3. Oktober 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Ich kann ONKEL MATT
> 
> Nur recht geben..............
> 
> Warum stellt ihr solche Cubes rein........................



Dann schmeiss dich mit ihm auf ein Packl und werd glücklich! 
Ich bin ehrlich enttäuscht was Ihr wegen Spritzschutz und Trinkflaschen für einen Tanz machts!
Solche Kleingeister erwarte ich mir normalerweise in einem Kleigartenvereinsforum falls es sowas gibt.
Ich habe eine Freude mit dem Ding. Und an sich macht mir Kritik nichts aus. Aber diese absolut aussagelosen Komentare könnens nicht sein!

Zum Kotzen!:kotz:


----------



## WürfelRider (3. Oktober 2007)

Tresen schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hier die ersten Bilder meines Cubes
> 
> ...



Du solltest hinten an beiden Seiten Schrauben reindrehen.
Sonnst kann Wasser in Deinen Rahmen!

Schönes Bike!
Meins wurde in der Luft zerrissen!


----------



## illuminato (4. Oktober 2007)

WürfelRider schrieb:


> Meins wurde in der Luft zerrissen!



Wie denn das?...achso, du warst der mit den Schutzblechen usw...ich sag nur:jeder wie er's brauch! Wenn es mehr ein Alltagsrad sein soll dann ist es mit Sicherheit so besser gerüstet als mit NN's die das Wasser noch schön Richtung Hose,Jacke oder sonst wo schleudern!

Hab das Rad bei meinem Händler zusammen mit einigen neuen Modellen gesehen. Bin wirklich schwer beeindruckt von den Farbzusammenstellungen und der Umsetzung mit dem Lack. Sehen alle sehr schön aus.

Aber meines ist ja auch bald wieder da...fertig lackiert und dann auch fotoreif...wird ein Knaller


----------



## WürfelRider (4. Oktober 2007)

illuminato schrieb:


> Wie denn das?...achso, du warst der mit den Schutzblechen usw...ich sag nur:jeder wie er's brauch! Wenn es mehr ein Alltagsrad sein soll dann ist es mit Sicherheit so besser gerüstet als mit NN's die das Wasser noch schön Richtung Hose,Jacke oder sonst wo schleudern!
> 
> Hab das Rad bei meinem Händler zusammen mit einigen neuen Modellen gesehen. Bin wirklich schwer beeindruckt von den Farbzusammenstellungen und der Umsetzung mit dem Lack. Sehen alle sehr schön aus.
> 
> Aber meines ist ja auch bald wieder da...fertig lackiert und dann auch fotoreif...wird ein Knaller


Vielleicht hätte ich alles abräumen sollen. Aber man gebe "Cube LTD Pro Blue" im Google ein und erhält ein nacktes LTD. Ich habe meines in "voller Montur" auf dem Weg zu einer Nachtfahrt fotografiert. Da geht es nicht ohne zwei Lichter. Und 600Eier für ne Halogenausleuchtung habe ich nicht. Ich fahre alle meine Wege mit dem Ding und es gibt in der Stadt ( nein da gibts keine Trails, nur Asphalt , deswegen keine bösen MTB-Reifen  ) nicht bessere als dieses Bike.

Dann poste deins mal, bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Hanni_84 (4. Oktober 2007)

WürfelRider schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich alles abräumen sollen. Aber ich habe meines in "voller Montur" (...) fotografiert



Na ja, aber in nem MTB-Forum sieht der Betrachter halt gerne *MTBs* (also zumindest ich  ) 
...und keine Alltags-Straßen-irgendwie-umgebauten-ich-war-mal-ein-MTB-Bikes  
Also ich meine in nem extra Thread für schöne Cube-Bikes kann man sich schon n bißchen Mühe geben und in der Tat "alles abräumen" und n vernünftiges Foto von nem eigentlich schönen LDT (wenns abgeräumt ist) posten.

Dass du das Bike für den Alltag nutzt ist ja nicht das Problem - das bist du mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige 
warum dein Bike dann allerdings sooo polarisiert hat weiß ich auch nicht so ganz  

Grüße, Johannes


----------



## WürfelRider (4. Oktober 2007)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Na ja, aber in nem MTB-Forum sieht der Betrachter halt gerne *MTBs* (also zumindest ich  )
> ...und keine Alltags-Straßen-irgendwie-umgebauten-ich-war-mal-ein-MTB-Bikes
> Also ich meine in nem extra Thread für schöne Cube-Bikes kann man sich schon n bißchen Mühe geben und in der Tat "alles abräumen" und n vernünftiges Foto von nem eigentlich schönen LDT (wenns abgeräumt ist) posten.
> 
> ...



Wurscht!
Ich nehm nicht alles ernst was da kommt.
Mir gefällt es.
Ich habe ja nichts gegen Kritik, gegen aussagelose Sticheleien, weil es halt nicht dem strengen MTB Idealen entspricht.

Aber jeder kanns ja so reinstellen wie er es will. Und ich habe es eben kurz vor einer geilen Nachtfahrt reingestellt.

Aber wenn es polarisiert, kann es ja sooo uninteressant nicht wein!
Aber wenn es was bringt, räum ich es ab und stells nackt rein, wenn ich wieder mal unterwegs bin.


----------



## FRANZZ (4. Oktober 2007)

Serwas @ Onkel Matt

der fühlt sich wohl a bissal angegriffen. 

Aber wenn ich in München wohnen würde...............    

Sorry aber es sieht wirklich zum  aus.

Aber  Gott sei dank sind Geschmäcker verschieden 

Grüß an alle DIE mich verstehen. 

Da FRANZZ


----------



## WürfelRider (4. Oktober 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Serwas @ Onkel Matt
> 
> der fühlt sich wohl a bissal angegriffen.
> 
> ...



Sorry!

Wieder nur aussagelose Komentare!
Ich fühl mich nicht angegriffen. 
Aber dass hier die Hardcoremountainbiker sitzen, die jetzt jedes Bike schlechtreden, das nicht 100% Mountainbikelike ist, wusste ich ja auch nicht. 
Hätte ja auch in einem anderen Ton sein können.
In Wien gibts leider nicht so viele Trails. 
Ich räums ab und mach wieder Fotos!
Vielleicht gefällt es Euch doch noch.

So zur Sau muss ich mich aber auch nicht machen lassen. 
Mir gefallen die Fotos von meinem Bike! 
Vielleicht kommt doch noch eine positive Kritik daran. 

Trotzdem cooles Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mocroyam (4. Oktober 2007)

und hier ist auch noch eins, gländetaugliche Racesau. Spassgerät!

Frank


----------



## E=MC² (4. Oktober 2007)

Das Bike ist schön, das Bild grausam.


----------



## mocroyam (4. Oktober 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Das Bike ist schön, das Bild grausam.


 
stimmt finde ich auch. Die Bilder dürfen leider nur 60KB gross sein, da siehts leider so aus nach dem Runterrechnen. Gibts noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Das Rad macht auch wirklich Spass, vor allem Fahrwerk ist der Hammer. Kein Vergleich zum AMS pro das ich vorher hatte. Und das ist ja schon wirklich alles andere als schlecht!
Am meisten hat mich aber erstaunt, wieviel besser der Vortrieb ist. Erstaunlich schnell das Gerät.  

Frank


----------



## E=MC² (4. Oktober 2007)

Mit welchem Programm hast du die Größe reduziert?
Versuchs mal mit IrfanView, das benutze ich auch. Resultate sind in meiner Galerie zu bewundern.


----------



## mocroyam (4. Oktober 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm hast du die Größe reduziert?
> Versuchs mal mit IrfanView, das benutze ich auch. Resultate sind in meiner Galerie zu bewundern.


 
hab ich auch benutzt. Ob ich was falsch bedient habe? Gib mir doch mal nen Tip... per PM
Danke im voraus
Frank


----------



## illuminato (4. Oktober 2007)

So, jetzt is es soweit! Das Rad ist fertig lackiert. Es ist seeeeeeeeeeehr schön geworden! Finde ich!





Und noch als Komplettaufbau...morgen gibts Frischluftbilder die dann einen würdigeren Rahmen abgeben!




PS: Es kommen noch andere Pedale ran...das war nur zum Schaltung einstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (4. Oktober 2007)

Der Hammer!
Was kostet sowas, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## illuminato (4. Oktober 2007)

Mein Onkel is lackierer. daher kann ich das nicht so genau sagen. 
Ich kann nur sagen dass das abschleifen des Rahmens mit der Hand (das musste ich selber machen. hätte ihn zu viel zeit gekostet) sehr anstrengend war und enorm viel zeit gebraucht hat. ich sass 6 stunden am rahmen bis es fertig war. aber es hat sich gelohnt. mehr bilder übrigens in meiner galerie.

und immer fleissig bewerten


----------



## BackfireLX (4. Oktober 2007)

illuminato schrieb:


> So, jetzt is es soweit! Das Rad ist fertig lackiert. Es ist seeeeeeeeeeehr schön geworden! Finde ich!



Finde ich auch


----------



## Hanni_84 (5. Oktober 2007)

illuminato schrieb:


> Es ist seeeeeeeeeeehr schön geworden! Finde ich!



Da gebe ich dir absolut recht! echt GEIL das teil 


...aber warum muss dafür der arme Engel leiden  ?


----------



## Kai-Christoph (6. Oktober 2007)

Snevern schrieb:


> @Kai-Christoph nur mal so was wiegt dein Ams pro 125 voll fahrfertig ????
> 
> 
> Mit besten dank Snevern



Ich habe es mit der neuen Sattelstütze und den Hope-Teilen noch nicht gewogen. Mache ich morgen!

Bis denne
KC

P.S.: Was wiegt denn Deins?


----------



## Bierkiste (6. Oktober 2007)

Als das Stereo noch neu war:






Heutiger Ausblick auf mein Reaction:




(Gabel ist eigentlich zu schwer, aber watt solls)


Sascha


----------



## FRANZZ (7. Oktober 2007)

Serwas.

sehr schöne Bikes.

Schei............ auf die Gabel 

Gruß 

da Franzz


----------



## WürfelRider (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Illuminato!

Sieht super aus!


----------



## Bierkiste (8. Oktober 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> Serwas.
> 
> sehr schöne Bikes.
> 
> ...


Danke. Die Magura ist prinzipiell wg. 100mm FW und Optik hinzugekommen.

Prinzipiell ist die Menja aber ca. 1850g schwer (gekürzter Schaft) - wenn ich da an eine R7 oder die neue Magura Durin denke...
Hab gerade eine Eingebung, was ich als Weihnachtsgeschenk gebrauchen könnte 

@illuminato. Sieht richtig schnieke aus. Vllt kannst du ja die Dämpferwippe noch einfärben - z.B. rot, denke damit siehts noch ne Ecke schicker aus.

Sascha


----------



## ren` (8. Oktober 2007)

Bierkiste, die Bremsscheiben an deinem Reaction ... sind das 203/160?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (8. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Bierkiste, die Bremsscheiben an deinem Reaction ... sind das 203/160?



yupp


----------



## ren` (8. Oktober 2007)

Hm, sieht ja mit der Kombo doch nicht so argh verunstaltet aus, wie ich dachte. Da wird meins wohl auch so eine Kombo verpasst kriegen.

Bei mir gibts nichts neues, außer, dass ich derweil eine 180er Scheibe hinten drin hatte. Hörte sich aber an, als würde es mir gleich den Rahmen zerreisen und bin wieder auf 160 umgestiegen 











Die Nobby Nics sind auch bald runter ... Da wird wohl als nächstes ein Albert / Fat Albert dran glauben müssen


----------



## illuminato (8. Oktober 2007)

tach

@bierkiste: ich habe lieber den aufkleber vom dämpfer und von den felgen entfernt. jetzt is nur noch schwarz, weiss und grün am rad...

Weil ich grad die ergon e1 griffe sehe: hat die schon mal jemand in der anderen Kombi gesehen? in einer Bike-Zeitschrift habe ich sie in grün-weiss-schwarz gesehen! Sehen so aus:




falls ja, bitte melden...ich brauch die dinger unbedingt. die passen ganz gugt zu meinem Rad


----------



## ren` (8. Oktober 2007)

Die gibts auf jeden Fall noch in Schwarz. Aber in der Farbkombi hab ich die noch nie gesehen. Sind auch auf der Ergon-Seite nicht zu finden.


----------



## Bierkiste (8. Oktober 2007)

@illuminato:
Gut nur schwarz/weiß/grün..dann mach die Wippe doch schwarz oder grün, silber finde ich immer nur öde - sorry.

Sascha


----------



## Andy86 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo  

Hier mal mein Cube AMS Pro 2007er Modell  .. 380 Km bin ich schon mit ihm durch die Gegend gefahren.

(Äh ich hoff das des mit den Bildern passt von der Größe wenn nicht sagen, dann versuch ichs zu ändern  )






Cube von der Seite





Mein Cube von Vorne





Und der Lenker

Einfach super zu fahren... die Schaltung mehr als super  

Hab bis jetzt noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber das Bike ist sein Geld wert!!

Gruß Andy86


----------



## flyingstereo (8. Oktober 2007)

@ Andy86:
hast du das Bike selbst zusammengestellt oder so gekauft?

greetz


----------



## Andy86 (8. Oktober 2007)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> @ Andy86:
> hast du das Bike selbst zusammengestellt oder so gekauft?
> 
> greetz



So gekauft.. Wobei das Bike ja "nackich" war... hab viel dazu gekauft...


----------



## flyingstereo (8. Oktober 2007)

hmmm.. Mich wundern nur die DualControl und die silbernen Umlenkhebel etwas...

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (8. Oktober 2007)

@Andy86
Das AMS is echt en geiles Bike... aber was hast du dir bei der Klingel, den Schutzblechen und diesen komischen Speichenreflektoren gedacht? :kotz:


----------



## Andy86 (9. Oktober 2007)

Jaja ich weiß... aber..

Die "Klingel" war ein Gag weil ich mich paar mal verfahren hab und ich mich aufgeregt wenn ich doch nur n Kompass hätte...

Schutzbleche und Reflektoren brauch ich halt wenn ich nachts ins Geschäft fahren muss...


----------



## Bierkiste (9. Oktober 2007)

@ren'
Die 203er vorn habe wg Kompatibilität des Laufrades mit meinem Stereo drauf.
Eigentlich würden hier 160 reichen, da ich das reaction nur für cc nehme.
Wenn deine Gabel es hergibt, kannst du aber gern 200er montieren.

Dir ist bewußt, daß du hinten max. den Albert draufbekommst? (Selbst der hatte mit den seitlichen Stollen anfangs leicht am Umwerfer geschliffen)
Mittlerweile habe ich aus Gewichtsgründen eh Little Alberts drauf.

BTW: Was soll an der Komination 203/160 seltsam aussehen?


Sascha


----------



## ren` (9. Oktober 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> @ren'
> Dir ist bewußt, daß du hinten max. den Albert draufbekommst? (Selbst der hatte mit den seitlichen Stollen anfangs leicht am Umwerfer geschliffen)
> Mittlerweile habe ich aus Gewichtsgründen eh Little Alberts drauf.



Ja, das wird man ja dann sehen, was dranpasst. Wenns soweit sein wird, erkundige ich mich erstmal richtig 

Edit: Ich hab aber einen LTD Rahmen. Ich weiß nicht, ob der sich in der Bauweise von deinem unterscheidet. Vlt. passt ja doch einer rein 



> BTW: Was soll an der Komination 203/160 seltsam aussehen?




Ich hab mir den Größenunterschied extremer vorgestellt. Sieht bei deinen Scheiben ja recht gut aus, da die bei ... der Bremsauflage nicht so breit sind.
Bei denen von Magura, die ich habe, sehen die 160er Scheiben so globig aus. Da wirkt das bestimmt nicht so gut.


----------



## Bierkiste (9. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Ja, das wird man ja dann sehen, was dranpasst. Wenns soweit sein wird, erkundige ich mich erstmal richtig
> 
> Edit: Ich hab aber einen LTD Rahmen. Ich weiß nicht, ob der sich in der Bauweise von deinem unterscheidet. Vlt. passt ja doch einer rein



Würde sagen nein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=290268&highlight=ltd+albert

Und wegen der Bremsscheiben: Ausprobieren!

Sascha


----------



## S.D. (9. Oktober 2007)

Andy86 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hier mal mein Cube AMS Pro 2007er Modell  .. 380 Km bin ich schon mit ihm durch die Gegend gefahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (9. Oktober 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> [ quote=Andy86;4118162]Hallo
> 
> Hier mal mein Cube AMS Pro 2007er Modell  .. 380 Km bin ich schon mit ihm durch die Gegend gefahren.
> 
> ...


*WO ???*


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> *WO ???*


 
weiter oben


----------



## Fritzz 07 (11. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt nochmal mein Fritzz ... aktuell mit eigenem Speichendesign  
















Weitere Bilder findet Ihr in meiner Galerie !!!


----------



## ren` (11. Oktober 2007)

Die Speichen hättest du lieber Grün machen sollen 
Aber an sich ein recht hübsches Fritzz


----------



## Fritzz 07 (11. Oktober 2007)

Ja daran habe ich auch gedacht ... allerdings ist das grün am Rahmen eloxiert ... , das grün der Speichen hätte farblich nicht gepast


----------



## Maxximum (11. Oktober 2007)

@fritzz 07:  hast du das fritzz selbst aufgebaut???
                weil es gab ja keine ausstattungsvariante mit domain oder???


----------



## BackfireLX (11. Oktober 2007)

@ Fritzz 07: Cooooooles Bike!
Wenn ich irgendwann mal in den Bereich Freeride/Enduro rutschen sollte, kauf ich mir auch so en Teil! Sieht geil aus!!!


----------



## ren` (11. Oktober 2007)

Gibts nur leider nicht mehr in der Farbe. Das 08er ist wieder in diesem hässlichen Allerweltsschwarz ... bäh


----------



## BackfireLX (11. Oktober 2007)

naja, das 08er modell werd ich mir auch nicht holen... dieses Jahr is erstma das AMS HPC dran. Ein neues Bike im Jahr reicht doch... ODER?


----------



## Fritzz 07 (11. Oktober 2007)

Maxximum schrieb:


> @fritzz 07:  hast du das fritzz selbst aufgebaut???
> weil es gab ja keine ausstattungsvariante mit domain oder???





Nein mein Fritzz ist nicht von der Stange ... die komponenten stammen zum größten Teil von meinem " alten Bike " welches den belastungen nicht mehr Stand hielt  

Domain 318is U-Turn + weichere Feder ... Truvativ Parts: Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbelg. , Felgen Atomlap Pimplight, Hayes Nine 203mm Scheiben, Xt  schalt-komponenten ... 

Alles in allen past das so ganz gut und Funktioniert ... Gewicht 16,5Kg !


@ Fritzz 07: Cooooooles Bike!
Wenn ich irgendwann mal in den Bereich Freeride/Enduro rutschen sollte, kauf ich mir auch so en Teil! Sieht geil aus!!!


Danke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (12. Oktober 2007)

Kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschliessen geiles Bike.


----------



## Schwinn4Banger (12. Oktober 2007)

Mein Fritzz ist aber auch nicht schlecht, oder?  und 15,3 kg!!


----------



## pikachu (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

hab jetzt mein Elite Team zu nem AMS PRO umgebaut 







Micha


----------



## flyingcubic (13. Oktober 2007)

nice

was wiegt den das gute stück


----------



## pikachu (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

mit den 2.25er Reifen, Pedalen und Flaschenhalter 11,7 Kg.


Gruß
Micha


----------



## aloha2002 (14. Oktober 2007)

Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> So jetzt nochmal mein Fritzz ... aktuell mit eigenem Speichendesign



@bierkiste

wie hastn die speichen weiß gemacht?
hab mirn weiß/blaues race bestellt und das würd sicher auch sehr geil aussehen daran.

grüße
aloha2002


----------



## Fritzz 07 (14. Oktober 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> @bierkiste
> 
> wie hastn die speichen weiß gemacht?
> hab mirn weiß/blaues race bestellt und das würd sicher auch sehr geil aussehen daran.
> ...



Du hast Post


----------



## Mustang (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi Pikachu,

hast ein wirklich schön zusammen gestelles AMS PRO!  

Kannst du vielleicht mal posten, was für Parts du am Bike hast?

Mein AMS PRO ist trotz einiger Umbauten immernoch ziemlich schwer.







pikachu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab jetzt mein Elite Team zu nem AMS PRO umgebaut
> 
> ...


----------



## thomasf (15. Oktober 2007)

Ein Foto von einem 08 LTD Race in schwarz würde mich interessieren,hat schon jemand eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikachu (15. Oktober 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> Hi Pikachu,
> 
> hast ein wirklich schön zusammen gestelles AMS PRO!
> 
> ...



Servus,

habe die meisten Teile von meinem Elite Team übernommen.

http://www.michaschu.de/mtb/cube.htm

Getauscht habe ich dann noch:
Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS Carbon
Gabel FOX 32 F100 RL
Pedale Ritchey Pro V4

Micha


----------



## aloha2002 (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Onkel
> 
> Schicke Gabel hast du
> Grüezi
> Stefan (Der, der bald (19-22.10) Frankfurt besucht )



hi stefan,
was ist denn vom 19.-22.10. Ffm?

grüße
aloha2002


----------



## Tresen (16. Oktober 2007)

Zuerst dachte ich '_mist...wohin mit dem neuen Bike_' da wir keinen Kellerraum in unsrer Wohnung haben u ich es net wie das alte draussen stehen lassen will...


Habe nun den letzten freien Raum der Wohnung im Treppenhaus genutzt, nachdem ich mir die verschiedensten Befestigungssysteme angeguckt habe.

Das Ergebnis ist einfach hammergeil    sagt selbst meine Freundin  


An dieser Stelle hing vorher ein riesen Bild, auch schön, aber es hat niemand im vorbeigehen geguckt, geschweige denn etwas dazu gesagt.

Beim Cube bleibt nun jeder stehen und schauts an, egal ob Freunde, Bekannte oder der Vermieter, alle sind begeistert u hätten auch gern eins  ...und wenns auch nur zur Deko wäre  








Ist übrigens nen billiges Set von eBay, wollt mal schaun wie's vom Platz her passt. Wird jetzt schicker gemacht aus Edelstahl u Stahlseil...


----------



## BackfireLX (16. Oktober 2007)

Hey,
das is en MTB und keine Wohnungsdeko  Sieht zwar ganz nett aus... aber was machst du, wenn du mal im Winter durch den Matsch gebrettert bist? Findet das deine Freundin dann immernoch so toll?


----------



## aloha2002 (16. Oktober 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hey,
> das is en MTB und keine Wohnungsdeko  Sieht zwar ganz nett aus... aber was machst du, wenn du mal im Winter durch den Matsch gebrettert bist? Findet das deine Freundin dann immernoch so toll?



Ja das würd mich ehrlich auch mal interessieren...
bin auch am überlegen wo und wie ich ne wandhalterung baue, aber das mit dem matsch is so ne sache. 
gruß
aloha2002


----------



## Tresen (16. Oktober 2007)

Jo... berechtigter Einwand!

Habs mal so vorgesehen, das ich das Bike auf'm Hof vor'm hochtragen vom gröbsten Schmutz befreie u dann noch kurz mit nem Handtuch drüberfahre...

Tut der Technik bestimmt auch ganz gut!


Plan b: hab noch einige Liter Wandfarbe über 


Edit: das Ablaufloch in den Wannen für die Reifen hab ich dicht gemacht, es kann also theoretisch kein Wasser die Wand runter laufen! Es sei denn die Dinger laufen über, was ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (16. Oktober 2007)

Naja, 

wenn ich mir letzten Winter manchmal mein Bike so angeschaut habe... da brauchte es mehr wie en wasserschlauch um den ganzen Dreck ordentlich runter zu bekommen.
Und das Trocknen is denk ich auch net so einfach. Wenn du mim Schlauch drüber spritzt, dann geht das wasser überall rein. Auch an Stellen, wo du mim Handtuch net hinkommst und tropft dann später langsam raus...
Probleme gibts sicher auch im Sommer. Wenn es mal Staubtrocken is, dann ist das ganze Rad voller trockenem, staubigem Dreck...

Sorry, aber ich möchte den ganzen Dreck und Schmodder net in meinem Treppenhaus haben.


----------



## Tresen (16. Oktober 2007)

Also das sehe ich etwas anders...

Wenn ich die 3km Teerstraße zwischen Wald u Wohnung hinter mir hab ist im Winter zumindest der Dreck aus den Reifen, im Sommer der komplette 'lose' Staub weggeflogen!


Wenn ich dann noch (v.a. im Winter) mit nem Schwamm rangehe, alles mit nem Handtuch abwische (dauert keine 5 min), dann hängen keine Unmengen an Wasser mehr am Fahrrad. 

Das meiste kommt dann von den Reifen, sammelt sich in den Wannen u verdunstet. Die paar Tropfen, die dann evtl noch auf die Treppe fallen, werden bei _einmal mit nassen Schuhen die Treppe hoch_ um längen übertroffen 


Ich hab auch vorher Vor- u Nachteile abgewägt u mich ganz klar für diese Variante entschieden, da ich das Bike nicht draussen lasse  
Im Winter komme ich eh nur ca. 2mal pro Woche zum Fahren, macht ca. 10min Pflege... das is es mir wert!

Am besten ich stelle noch nen Bild im halben Jahr rein, ohne zwischenzeitlich zu streichen  

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## ren` (16. Oktober 2007)

Lackiere doch über. Dann kannst du die Wand abwischen, sollte was draufkleckern


----------



## BackfireLX (16. Oktober 2007)

OK, dann bin ich mal gespannt 
Ich hätte garnicht so viele Treppenhäuser um meine Bikes an die Wand zu hängen  Von daher benutze ich weiterhin Keller oder Garage.


----------



## Tresen (16. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Lackiere doch über. Dann kannst du die Wand abwischen, sollte was draufkleckern



Klingt interessant... womit? Gibts da ne farblose Beschichtung?




BackfireLX schrieb:


> OK, dann bin ich mal gespannt
> Ich hätte garnicht so viele Treppenhäuser um meine Bikes an die Wand zu hängen  Von daher benutze ich weiterhin Keller oder Garage.



Klar! Wie gesagt... bin mehr oder weniger zu dieser Lösung gezwungen ohne geeigneten Stellplatz. Aber sie gefällt mir gut


----------



## BackfireLX (16. Oktober 2007)

Ja, abwaschbare Lackfarbe für Wände gibt es. Das is dann halt eher ein glänzendes weiß. Denke aber das könnte eine gute Lösung für dich sein.
Schau am besten mal im Baumarkt...


----------



## Tresen (16. Oktober 2007)

Perfekt!

Das würde das ganze System noch etwas verbessern...
Das werd ich machen wenn ich die Edelstahl-Halter hab!


Danke für eure Tips !!!


----------



## Tonino (16. Oktober 2007)

Tresen schrieb:


> Klingt interessant... womit? Gibts da ne farblose Beschichtung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das nennt sich Elefantenhaut und lässt sich einfach drüber streichen. Macht man normalerweise in Küchen und Bädern. Du kannst danach die Wand mit einem einfachen Lappen abreiben.


----------



## Fritzz 07 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde es  



habe meine Bikes in der Wohnung stehen ... ja mit dem Dreck ist das so eine sache ... da hilft nür öfters Wischen ( Fliesen )   aber geht ... vor allem bekommt man immer zu lust zum Fahren


----------



## ren` (16. Oktober 2007)

Toll, dass ich helfen konnte  

Und zack, gibts nochmal ein Bild von meinem von der heutigen Tour  





[ Die Bremsen sind ********, ich will neue haben  ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumbi (16. Oktober 2007)

Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> Ich finde es
> 
> 
> 
> habe meine Bikes in der Wohnung stehen ... ja mit dem Dreck ist das so eine sache ... da hilft nür öfters Wischen ( Fliesen )   aber geht ... vor allem bekommt man immer zu lust zum Fahren



Ich finde es auch gut, sieht auch gut aus!

...mein Reaction steht bei mir im Wohnzimmer, die anderen in der Garage.
   Allerdings kommt das Teil auch nur wieder rein, wenn es in wieder  
   im "Neuzustand" ist.


----------



## fatcartman (16. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Toll, dass ich helfen konnte
> 
> Und zack, gibts nochmal ein Bild von meinem von der heutigen Tour
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hab ich immer mehr das Gefühl bei dir, dass dein Einsatzgebiet nicht zum Rad passt. Logisch das die Bremsen dafür ******** sind...  

Wegen Wandhalterung:
Bei uns im Flur sind auch zwei Würfel, einer davon ebenfalls an der Wand. 
Ich hab dafür eine schön praktische Halterung zum einhängen des Pedals:





...die Reifen stehen dann auf nem Regal.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand schon ein cube litening hpc team ultegra compact rennrad gesehen?

hab mir eines bestellt, will auch gleich nen neuen lrs reinbauen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob rote tune naben farblich passen.

das rad wie gesagt in der ultegra compact version:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/LITENING-HPC_id_20872_.htm

und einen tune lrs
tune mig/mag
28 * revo speichen schwarz
alu nippel schwarz
mavic open pro felge

nun die naben in schwarz oder rot?

danke für eure meinung


----------



## ren` (16. Oktober 2007)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich immer mehr das Gefühl bei dir, dass dein Einsatzgebiet nicht zum Rad passt. Logisch das die Bremsen dafür ******** sind...




Ja, deswegen wirds wohl früher oder später einem Enduro weichen müssen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> hi stefan,
> was ist denn vom 19.-22.10. Ffm?
> 
> grüße
> aloha2002



Bin ich in der Nähe von Frankfurt Freunde besuchen und auch mal wieder im Taunus und Odenwald zum Velofahren


----------



## Tresen (17. Oktober 2007)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich immer mehr das Gefühl bei dir, dass dein Einsatzgebiet nicht zum Rad passt. Logisch das die Bremsen dafür ******** sind...
> 
> Wegen Wandhalterung:
> Bei uns im Flur sind auch zwei Würfel, einer davon ebenfalls an der Wand.
> ...




Ja... diese Halterung is auch ganz schick!

Allerdings wollte ich schon diese "Wannen" um die Reifen reinzustellen, damit diese net an der Wand anliegen und das meiste Wasser aufgefangen wird...

In der Garage hätte ich mich auch für den Pedalhalter entschieden!

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (17. Oktober 2007)

So nach meiner ersten Tour mit dem Sting kann ich nun auch endlich mal ein Bild meines Cubes hochladen. Mountainbike fahren mit Klickpedale ist zwar noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn ich mich auf einen runden Tritt konzentriere, bin ich 2-3 km/h schneller. Konntet ihr das bei euch auch beobachten?


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. Oktober 2007)

@ GeroellFlitzer

Schönes Bike .
Schöne Umgebung .
Was will man mehr?  Ausser evtl noch ner schönen Begleitung 

Nen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs konnte ich bei mir mit Klickis nicht explizit beobachten, da da auch immer verschiedene Laufräder und Reifenbreiten im Spiel waren.

Allerdings konnte ich beobachten, dass es mich bei meinem Fahrstil 2 - 3 mal mehr pro Ausfahrt geschmissen hat.......


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (17. Oktober 2007)

Danke 

Ja das mit der Begleitung ist so eine Sache ...

Woher hast Du denn diese roten Aussenhülle der Bowdenzüge, die sehen echt klasse aus?!
Bist Du damit zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (17. Oktober 2007)

Das sind Nokon Schaltzugaußenhüllen.


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (17. Oktober 2007)

Habt ihr eine gute Seite parat, wo man solche Schaltzüge bzw. farbige Schrauben (wie z.B. Kettenblattschrauben) bestellen kann?


----------



## E=MC² (17. Oktober 2007)

Die Schaltzüge gibts beispielsweise bei www.bike-components.de oder bei www.hibike.de


----------



## Snevern (18. Oktober 2007)

Nabend so jetzt mal mein schönes Gerät 





Gruß Snevern


----------



## schweffl (18. Oktober 2007)

Schön, schön

Meins wird am Samstag abgeholt.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. Oktober 2007)

GeroellFlitzer schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine gute Seite parat, wo man solche Schaltzüge bzw. farbige Schrauben (wie z.B. Kettenblattschrauben) bestellen kann?



Aloah

ich hab mir die Dinger immer auf der Ebucht gekauft .....immer solang gewartet bis se billig warn, weil die regulär ja auch so um die 60 euro oder so kosten?
mit den hüllen bin ich totaaaal zufrieden.

ach und so farbige schrauben gibts z.B. von NC 17 ....die sind aber auch net billig. ich glaub die Flaschenhalterschrauben haben pro Stück 2,50 gekostet?!

mfg Buh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (18. Oktober 2007)

Kannst auch hier SCHAUEN ::::::::::::http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/:daumen:


----------



## LoB (18. Oktober 2007)

Snevern schrieb:


> Nabend so jetzt mal mein schönes Gerät
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Snevern, schönes Bike! Was isn das für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## -borsti- (18. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Toll, dass ich helfen konnte
> 
> Und zack, gibts nochmal ein Bild von meinem von der heutigen Tour
> 
> ...



sag mal, was is das eigentlich für ne rahmenhöhe? 18"?

sieht übrigens sehr schick aus


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (19. Oktober 2007)

Also Nano Bike Parts finde ich schonmal sehr gut. Die haben viele Schrauben im Angebot, da werde ich in den nächsten Tagen sicher mal eine Bestellung aufgeben.

Ist der Schaltwerksbolzen für Shimano XTR, XT etc. der gleiche wie für das sram X.O?

Jedoch sind mir die Nokon Schaltzüge (mit Fully-Verlängerung) keine 70,- Euro wert. Vielleicht lässt sich ja in der Bucht was günstigeres abschiessen.

Danke der vielen Vorschläge


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (19. Oktober 2007)

GeroellFlitzer schrieb:


> Also Nano Bike Parts finde ich schonmal sehr gut. Die haben viele Schrauben im Angebot, da werde ich in den nächsten Tagen sicher mal eine Bestellung aufgeben.
> 
> Ist der Schaltwerksbolzen für Shimano XTR, XT etc. der gleiche wie für das sram X.O?
> 
> ...



ich hab die für ca 35 euro geschossen


----------



## breakdenzer (19. Oktober 2007)

So endlich da - mein Cube Limited Race 08 
XT 770 Schalthelbel - Race Face Griffe - Selle Italia Cube Limited Race Sattel 2006 - Sigma BC 2006 MHR... Jetzt warte ich noch auf meinen neuen Vorbau...


----------



## Snevern (19. Oktober 2007)

LoB schrieb:


> Hi Snevern, schönes Bike! Was isn das für ne Rahmengröße?



Ja geil ist es  

Es ist ein 20 zoll rahmen 


Gruß Snevern


----------



## ren` (19. Oktober 2007)

-borsti- schrieb:


> sag mal, was is das eigentlich für ne rahmenhöhe? 18"?
> 
> sieht übrigens sehr schick aus




Ja, das ist ein 18". Aber vlt. kommts morgen weg. Hab ein 16" Fritzz in Aussicht ... Ich hoffe ich kriegs


----------



## Dexter90 (19. Oktober 2007)

Mal ein Bild von meinem Cube Acid  







Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Werde aber Wahscheinlich anfang nächsten Jahres auf nen Cube Reaction wechseln. Sofern die Ausbildungsvergütung da mitspielt ;-)


----------



## frea (20. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein 18". Aber vlt. kommts morgen weg. Hab ein 16" Fritzz in Aussicht ... Ich hoffe ich kriegs



Ich drück dir die Daumen!
Passt sicher auch besser zu deinem Einsatzgebiet  
Gleiche Farbe wie dein jetziges? Bilder sind selbstverständlich gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ren` (20. Oktober 2007)

Gleiche Farbe wie dieses hier, hoffe ich  

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5931/cubefritzzseitens8.jpg


----------



## ren` (20. Oktober 2007)

*Trommelwirbel*

Soo, heut nach der Arbeit direkt auf den langen Weg zum Händler in Dresden gemacht - Dort angekommen stand es da, lachte mich an.

Mein neues Fritzz 07. 

Das alte LTD ist weg, er baut alles von mir aufgestockte aus und nimmt das original-Rad für einen super Preis in Zahlung. 

Alles shiny, dann stell ich mir noch alles ein - Griffe, Kettenstrebenschutz, Dämpfer, bla bla

Sind leider nur Handybilder, ich editier dann mal gescheite Bilder rein, wenn ichs fertig habe =)


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (20. Oktober 2007)

och menno ich hätt auch gern n Fritzz grml


----------



## frea (20. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> *Trommelwirbel*
> 
> Soo, heut nach der Arbeit direkt auf den langen Weg zum Händler in Dresden gemacht - Dort angekommen stand es da, lachte mich an.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch!! Echt richtig geil das Teil!
Freu mich auf bessere Bilder und Eindrücke von der ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## FRANZZ (20. Oktober 2007)

@ ren`

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Die Ergon Griffe kommen auch noch bei mir drauf. Sieht cool aus.

Endlich mal ein Fritzzer mit Louise. So wie ich.

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## ren` (20. Oktober 2007)

Hehe, wenn ich wieder Geld zusammen habe, dann kauf ich mir eh ne bessere Bremse 

Die Louise hatte mein Bruder auch an seinem Stereo ... :/


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch 

echt geiles bike ( auch habe wollen ). 

was hat den der bock gekostet bzw. was musstest du noch drauflegen ?

frage , weil ich auch am überlegen bin


----------



## GeroellFlitzer (21. Oktober 2007)

Sieht echt schick aus  


Am besten finde ich die Farbkombination, die würde ich sofort tauschen.


----------



## the_duke (21. Oktober 2007)

So, diese Woche ist mein Rahmen und die Gabel (Modell 07, von einen Kollege hier im Forum gekauft) gekommen.

Gestern zusammengeschraubt, ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind auf dem Foto noch nicht fertig...

Enttäuscht bin ich nur vom Gewicht, so wie esvda hängt 11kg, wo hab ich das Kilo aufgerissen, einige hier haben Reactions mit unter 10kg???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (21. Oktober 2007)

Dem Foto nach zu urteilen würde ich sagen, das Du ein 20´Rahmen hast. Ich habe das bei meinem Ltd Team gemerk, welches mit 12,6 Kg angegeben war und wirklich 13,4 Kg gewogen hat. Die Angabe von Cube beruht auf ein 16´und meines war ein 20´, Bei meinem Reaction habe ich noch nicht nachgewogen. Angegeben ist es mit 10,2 Kg aber ich schätze das es ca. 11 Kg sind.
Daher sind, um Vergleiche anzustellen mit anderen Bikes, auch immer die Rahmengrößen zu beachten.


----------



## fatcartman (21. Oktober 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> So, diese Woche ist mein Rahmen und die Gabel (Modell 07, von einen Kollege hier im Forum gekauft) gekommen.
> 
> Gestern zusammengeschraubt, ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind auf dem Foto noch nicht fertig...
> 
> Enttäuscht bin ich nur vom Gewicht, so wie esvda hängt 11kg, wo hab ich das Kilo aufgerissen, einige hier haben Reactions mit unter 10kg???



Wenn ich so das Foto anschaue, fällt mir auf das du ne Julie (?) dran hast. 
Ein Rizer hilft auch nicht gerade dasbei, ein leichtes Rad zu bekommen. Meiner Meinung nach ist da auch ein Flat-Lenker sinnvoller. Der passt auch eher an ein Race-Bike. 

Wenn es wirklich ein 20er ist, fehlen dir bestimmt auch nochmal 400gr. zum 16er. 
Ansonsten ist die Reba mit Poploc auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## S.D. (21. Oktober 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> So, diese Woche ist mein Rahmen und die Gabel (Modell 07, von einen Kollege hier im Forum gekauft) gekommen.
> 
> Gestern zusammengeschraubt, ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind auf dem Foto noch nicht fertig...
> 
> Enttäuscht bin ich nur vom Gewicht, so wie esvda hängt 11kg, wo hab ich das Kilo aufgerissen, einige hier haben Reactions mit unter 10kg???



Reactions unter 10 kg?
Mein 16"-Reaction wiegt in der Ausstattung "Louise" mit Pedalen knapp über 11 kg.
Angegeben ist es im Prospekt in kleinster Rahmengröße (= 14") ohne Pedale mit 10,34 kg.

Gruß


----------



## ren` (21. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> herzlichen glÃ¼ckwunsch
> 
> echt geiles bike ( auch habe wollen ).
> 
> ...



Danke guter Pflege fÃ¼rs Alte 700â¬ gekriegt und 1700â¬ auf Fritzz draufgelegt. Macht 2400. 

Danke an alle GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche


----------



## the_duke (21. Oktober 2007)

ok, dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt.

Die Herstellerangaben sind ja auch immer ohne Pedale, oder?

Ja, hatte ich vergessen, es ist ein 20" Rahmen ich habe ihn vorm Zusammenbau gewogen, er hat mit Steuersatz 1670g, die Gabel 1770g.

Aber bei der Gabel ist mir der Komfort und die Steifigkeit wichtiger, als das letzte Gramm.

Die Teile stammen alle von meinem Scott Strike Fully daher noch der Rizer der optisch nicht auf ein Hardtail passt, da habt ihr schon recht, vom Gewicht her ist der BBB nicht so schlecht ich glaub unter 200g.

Die Julie hab ich auch schon ein paar Jahre, ist zwar um 200-300g schwerer als aktuelle Bremsen, aber quietsch nicht und hat eine gute Performance, mal schau ob ich mich von ihr trenne  

Was würdet ihr für eine Breme empfehlen, K18? Louise? die sind vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis OK, find ich?


----------



## fatcartman (21. Oktober 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> ok, dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt.
> 
> Die Herstellerangaben sind ja auch immer ohne Pedale, oder?


Ja. 


the_duke schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich vergessen, es ist ein 20" Rahmen ich habe ihn vorm Zusammenbau gewogen, er hat mit Steuersatz 1670g, die Gabel 1770g.


Siehste, der ist auch schon ein bißchen schwerer, aber für 20" doch noch leicht. Mein LTD-Rahmen wiegt um die 1850 gr. bei 18 Zoll, aber meine Skareb nur 1420 gr. 


the_duke schrieb:


> Die Teile stammen alle von meinem Scott Strike Fully daher noch der Rizer der optisch nicht auf ein Hardtail passt, da habt ihr schon recht, vom Gewicht her ist der BBB nicht so schlecht ich glaub unter 200g.


Mein WCS Flatbar wiegt um die 105 gr.


the_duke schrieb:


> Die Julie hab ich auch schon ein paar Jahre, ist zwar um 200-300g schwerer als aktuelle Bremsen, aber quietsch nicht und hat eine gute Performance, mal schau ob ich mich von ihr trenne
> 
> Was würdet ihr für eine Breme empfehlen, K18? Louise? die sind vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis OK, find ich?


Ich fahr die Julie jetzt ja auch schon seit 2005. Bin auch zufrieden. Und soviel schwerer wie ne Marta SL (alles zusammen um die 250 gr.) ist die auch nicht, das sich der Mehrpreis für mich im Moment lohnen würde. 

Ob K18 oder Louise ist schwer zu sagen. Gewichtstechnisch nehmen die sich nicht viel. Kommt dann immer noch drauf an, was für Adapter du brauchst (eventuell kannst du von der Julie übernehmen, dann eben Louise) oder welche Optik dir besser gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_duke (21. Oktober 2007)

Dann binn ich offiziell (also one Pedale) bei 10,.. damit kann ich leben  

Die Skarep ist vom Gewict her schon ein feines Teil, nur bei meinem  Eigengewicht (86) würden wir uns Gegenseitg keine freude machen.


Den Lenker werde ich noch auf einen Flatbar tauschen, einen WCS oder einen BBB, da bekommst einen Carbon im angebot um 30.

Ja die julie wird oft belächelt, aber eine so problemlose Bremse für den Preis gibt es nicht so leicht und für 200g nochmal 200 drauflegen muß es einem Wert sein.


----------



## ren` (21. Oktober 2007)

Leider immernoch Kellerbilder, da draußen kalt und nass :[


----------



## Snevern (21. Oktober 2007)

So mal eben ein Cube Stereo 2008 mit K24 ausführung 








Gruß Snevern


----------



## Hector73 (21. Oktober 2007)

Snevern schrieb:


> So mal eben ein Cube Stereo 2008 mit K24 ausführung
> 
> Gruß Snevern



Freut mich für dich, ich habe das selbe in milky-green bestellt, Rahmen 22" - das soll angeblich nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## the_duke (22. Oktober 2007)

Super die Auslieferung der 08 Stereo beginnt, hoffentlich auch in Österreich.


----------



## Snevern (22. Oktober 2007)

Hector73 schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich, ich habe das selbe in milky-green bestellt, Rahmen 22" - das soll angeblich nächste Woche kommen.




Hehe das ist nicht meins habe ich nur zusammen gebaut  


Gruß Snevern


----------



## breakdenzer (26. Oktober 2007)

So hier nochmal paar Bilder von meinem Cube Limited Race 08 black....
Klainere Umbauten: 
XT Schalthebel
Race Face Griffe
Limited Race Sattel 2006
Sigma BC 2006 MHR


----------



## bikerkocher (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute hier mein neues bike auf das ich sehr lange gewartet habe.


----------



## Cubeflizer (28. Oktober 2007)

schickes Rad , wie viel wiegt es??

Und was ist das für ein Vorbau, passt ja überhaupt nicht.
Passt auch von daher nciht, weil viele Syntace Parts vrbaut sind und der Vorbau  ist dann von einer anderen Marke.

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## breakdenzer (28. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schick! War die Reba WC in schwarz ein Sonderwunsch? Wo hasten den Kettenstrebenschutz her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (28. Oktober 2007)

Der Kettenstreben schutz ist bei paar cube modelle bei bis jetzt nur beim Stereo
wo ich ihn gesehen hab 

Finde ich auch geil das ging


----------



## E=MC² (28. Oktober 2007)

@Bikerkocher: Weißt du zufällig, wie schwer die P6 ist?
Was für Griffe sind das? Ritchey?


----------



## biker1967 (29. Oktober 2007)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> hmmm.. Mich wundern nur die DualControl und die silbernen Umlenkhebel etwas...
> 
> greetz



das ist ein AMS Messemodell. Findest du in keinem Katalog. Händler können den Preis hierfür selber kalkulieren.


----------



## patrese993 (29. Oktober 2007)

Snevern schrieb:


> Der Kettenstreben schutz ist bei paar cube modelle bei bis jetzt nur beim Stereo
> wo ich ihn gesehen hab
> 
> Finde ich auch geil das ging



hmm, komisch.... ich war sogar beim hiesigen Händler und hab dort nachgefragt, weil ich auch schon ein paar von den Dingern auf Fotos gesehen hab und die haben mich dort angeschaut als käm ich grad von Fasnacht in Vollkostüm... Ich glaub, die haben dort noch keinen Strebenschutz von Cube gesehen. Also mal wieder Null Plan von gar nix und ich darf weitersuchen  

Wenn jemand ne Idee hat, wo ich sowas für unsere zwei Elchis herbekommen kann, schreibt mir bitte ne PN


----------



## Cuberider2812 (29. Oktober 2007)

Also ich wäre auch interessiert an so einem wunderschönen Kettenstrebenschutz für mein schwarzes Pferdchen...


----------



## breakdenzer (29. Oktober 2007)

Sammelbestellung! Ist die Sparte hier nicht von Offiziellen mitgeführt - vielleicht haben die ja ne Idee!


----------



## bikerkocher (29. Oktober 2007)

Also das Fahrrad wiegt zurzeit 9,4 Kg.
Den Vorbau tausche ich noch mit einem Syntace F 99
Der Kettenstrebenschutz war beim Rahmen dabei.
Der Rahmen wurde von mir selbst aufgebaut daher die schwarze  Reba.
Wenn ich alle Teile angebaut habe die ich noch austausche werde ich bei einem Gewicht von 9,3 Kg ankommen.
Die Sattelstütze muss ich noch  wiegen. Die Griffe sind Ritchey WCS Griffe.


----------



## CopyMaster (29. Oktober 2007)

Letzten Dienstag abgeholt: AMS Comp in Weiss  
Hätte ja ein Pro genommen, aber ich find die Farbe zu gut.







edit: Sind natürlich auch noch ein paar Sachen gegenüber dem Serienzustand verändert:
-Steuersatz ist der FSA vom Pro
-Kurbel, Schalthebel, Umwerfer und Kassette sind XT
-Kette ist die SRAM PC971
-Laufräder sind die DT XRC180

Die Pedale sind uralte Ritchey WCS, da gibts nach dem Winter neue.

edit²: Link in die Galerie gesetzt.


----------



## breakdenzer (29. Oktober 2007)

sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ren` (31. Oktober 2007)

So, heute das Endgeile Herbstwetter ausgenutzt und die Trails gerockt ...


----------



## Bond007 (31. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> So, heute das Endgeile Herbstwetter ausgenutzt und die Trails gerockt ...



...da hast aber die goldrichtige Entscheidung getroffen - in beiderlei Hinsicht!!!  
Hab das Fritzz in der gleichen Lackierung auf der Eurobike bewundern können, schaut echt stark aus!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> So, heute das Endgeile Herbstwetter ausgenutzt und die Trails gerockt ...



sehr schön ..... ist es ein 08er Modell?


----------



## ren` (31. Oktober 2007)

Nein, 07. 08er gibts leider nichtmehr in der Farbe


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Nein, 07. 08er gibts leider nichtmehr in der Farbe



schade, denn im Katalog sind die nur noch im schwarzen unauffälligkeits look 

Wünsche dir viel Spass mit dem Teil ....
Bin manchmal am ueberlegen ob ich mir nicht besser das Fritz anstelle des AMS 125 zugelegt hätte, obwohl ich mit dem sehr zufrieden bin ....


----------



## Datonate (31. Oktober 2007)

Kommt ja auch drauf an, was man fährt. Er hatte ja auch erst das LTD und hat schnell gemerkt, dass er das was wir fahren, nicht fahren kann 

change your bike and ride again... oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. November 2007)

geht mir z, zt. genauso. trotz 140mm federweg am stereo steh ich auch

 grad vor der entscheidung mir das fritzz zu holen

 nur werde ich mein stereo wohl behalten, da ich mir denke, das das fritzz für nen alpen-x wohl doch etwas zu schwer sein könnte, und ich den alpen-x auf meiner to-do-liste ganz oben stehen hab.


----------



## Datonate (1. November 2007)

Zeigt doch bitte auch mal paar Bilder von den Trails die ihr fahrt. Wenn 140mm dann schon nicht mehr reichen, scheinen hier im Forum ja doch einige mehr so in Enduro/ Freeride richtung zu fahren.

Würd mich aml interessieren, wie eure Strecken so aussehen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. November 2007)




----------



## Datonate (1. November 2007)

Joahr, sowas bin ich mit dem Stereo auch gefahren. 140mm sind ein guter komprimiss Up/Downhill... aber mehr Spass machts mit ab 160mm 

So, wir fahren jetzt mal mein Bike abholen, Bilder folgen dann *hihi


----------



## frea (1. November 2007)

Gestern abgeholt und heute die ersten 30km damit gefressen  

Erstes Tuning: Den Scape gegen nen SLR XP getauscht, statt satten 333g jetzt nur noch 169g.

Nächste Woche folgen dann noch Klickpedale und wohl ein Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## schweffl (1. November 2007)

Hi,

nachdem das geile Herbstwetter beste Bedingungen bietet habe ich heute ne extra Runde gedreht und ein zwei Bilder gemacht von meinem neuen AMS Pro. 

Entgegen der Serienausstattung habe ich das Louise-Modell mit SRAM X.9 und auch gleich die Verlegung der Züge am Hinterbau optimiert. Als nächstes kommt eine Syntace P6-Sattelstütze und ein SLR XP dran. Die Leitung der vorderen Bremse wird noch gekürzt, was ich beim Pop-Lock schon getan habe.


----------



## fasj (1. November 2007)

Hi,
hast Du die Leitungen hinten "so" umhängen können, oder musstest Du sie, weil zu kurz, auswechseln ?

Ich warte gerade auf mein AMS 125 K24 und bin gespannt was ich alles Umbauen muss  

Frank


----------



## schweffl (1. November 2007)

Hi,

die Leitungen konnte ich so umhängen, ich musste nichts erneuern.


----------



## BackfireLX (1. November 2007)

Ach komm... zeig ich auch mal mein Cube. Is zwar kein MTB, hat es aber trotzdem verdient gezeigt zu werden... is ja schließlich auch ein Cube


----------



## biker1967 (1. November 2007)

Werde mir nächstes Jahr ein AMS Pro Rahmenset in 18 Zoll zusammenstellen. Hab das Teil shcon auf dem Desktop. Kanns gar nicht mehr abwaren, bis es soweit is....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (2. November 2007)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Werde mir nächstes Jahr ein AMS Pro Rahmenset in 18 Zoll zusammenstellen. Hab das Teil shcon auf dem Desktop. Kanns gar nicht mehr abwaren, bis es soweit is....



Welche Farbe?


----------



## the_duke (2. November 2007)

@ frea

hast du das Bike in Wien gekauft oder gibt es bei dir auch ein CICLOPIA ?


----------



## frea (2. November 2007)

Ne, in Wien gekauft. Studier aktuell hier, habs nur nicht als zweiten/aktuellen Wohnort im Profil.
Wirklich ein super Laden.


----------



## the_duke (2. November 2007)

Ja die mechanikerin soll auch sehr gut sein.

ich wußte gar nicht, das die auch cube vertreiben, auf ihrer HP steht nichts davon.

Werlche Reifen hast das montiert, die würden mir auch für die Stadt zusagen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> Ja die mechanikerin soll auch sehr gut sein.


</p> 
stell doch mal nen foto von der hier rein )


----------



## frea (2. November 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> ich wußte gar nicht, das die auch cube vertreiben, auf ihrer HP steht nichts davon.
> Werlche Reifen hast das montiert, die würden mir auch für die Stadt zusagen?



Weiß nicht ob sie 2007 Cube im Programm hatten, 2008 aber wieder (auf der Homepage ist bei den Marken aber auch das Cube "C" zu sehen)
Hab mir die Michelin XCR road aufziehen lassen, RR und NN waren mir einfach zu schade um sie in der Stadt runterzuschrubben.

Die Michelin sind mit 330g angegeben, sehr fein wie ich finde.


----------



## drive 2 fast (2. November 2007)

So jetzt mit Winterschlappen   

Vorher



Nachher



Vorher



Nachher



Nachher




und hier noch ein paar Tourenbilder  

hit the dirt


----------



## CopyMaster (2. November 2007)

Hast du ziemlich viel Schmutzwäsche?


----------



## E=MC² (2. November 2007)

In der mitte rechts wohn ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (2. November 2007)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Hast du ziemlich viel Schmutzwäsche?



Hab ich auch überlegt - oder Mehrparteien-Haus....


----------



## Dexter90 (3. November 2007)

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von mir. Sind gestern Abend noch entstanden als ich mit einem Kumpel unterwegs war.


----------



## drive 2 fast (3. November 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> In der mitte rechts wohn ich




bist bestimmt ein mitglied der Steigerwald Biker ??


----------



## teichtobi (3. November 2007)

@dexter 90

wahnsinn geworden die bilder.....schöne bikes^^

greetz and ride on^^


----------



## BackfireLX (3. November 2007)

@dexter

Geile Bilder! Wie hast du das erste gemacht?


----------



## Dexter90 (3. November 2007)

Da das Bild ja mit einer Langzeitaufnahme entstanden ist bei der die Linse 15 Sekunden geöffnet ist nimmt das Bild alles auf was lichtstark ist. 
Mein Kumpel und ich haben uns dann entschlossen noch nen besonderen Lichteffekt reinzumachen indem er wöhrend der 15 Sekunden aufnahmezeit 2mal durch das Bild fährt. Dabei hat sein Rücklicht geleuchtet und das hat die cam eben aufgenommen. Und so entstehen die schlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (3. November 2007)

Habt Ihr wirklich super hinbekommen, dazu noch der perfekte Hintergrund!


----------



## E=MC² (3. November 2007)

drive 2 fast schrieb:


> bist bestimmt ein mitglied der Steigerwald Biker ??



Ihr Startpunkt liegt fast vor meiner Haustür.
Ich hab mir zwar schon überlegt mal mitzufahren, hab es bisher aber noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## home (4. November 2007)

So,da gibt´s wieder mal bilder von meinem noch fast originalem ´07 team nach einem jahr noch glücklich,werd aber nächstes jahr des sparschwein plündern mit dem versuch komplett auf xt´08 umzurüsten...


----------



## skinny63 (4. November 2007)

Hi Home, mal Frage am Rande: wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Nobby Nic hinten? Und gleich drauf gemacht oder erst den RR abgefahren?
Grüße Skinny

P.S. Schaltung lohnt sich (shadow), aber Umwerfer und Griffe reicht sicher lx.


----------



## home (4. November 2007)

hi skinny..also muß sagen der nobby läuft etwas rauher u. schwerer..hab ihn jetzt 3monate mit ca.500km drauf,von abnutzung wie beim r´r noch keine spur..der r´r lief zwar super aber momentan denk ich ist der nobby die bessere wahl  tja,mit der xt´08,is echt nen"leckerbissen" aber noch recht teuer..


----------



## frea (4. November 2007)

Wäre ne leichtere Gabel nicht auch ne Überlegung wert? Werde ich wenn Tuning ansteht wohl als erstes tauschen bei meinem 08er ltd pro.

Was hastn dir da an die Stütze gebappt?


----------



## Dämon__ (4. November 2007)

Sieht aus wie der Ersatzschlauch, da gibt es aber schönere Lösungen.


----------



## home (5. November 2007)

..gemach..gemach,die sache mit der gabel folgt ja noch  erstmal der antrieb und den weiterseh´n!!!war ja schon kurz davor mir die reba sl anzuschaffen,aber des "gewissen"(kost´ja alles nen´haufen geld)...


----------



## aloha2002 (7. November 2007)

hi leute,
hier mal mein ltd race mit dem weiß-blauen rahmen (20")









seid gegrüßt!
aloha2002


----------



## biker1967 (7. November 2007)

drive 2 fast schrieb:


> > Jaja ein Cube mit Cannondale-Flasche
> > nicht korrekt das ganze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (8. November 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> hier mal mein ltd race mit dem weiß-blauen rahmen (20")
> 
> 
> ...


hallO!

was hast du denn da am Lenker montiert?? Das kleine weiße Ding??? Etwa Licht???


----------



## Datonate (8. November 2007)

... das sieht aus wie ein Modul zum aufs Raumschiff beamen 

Ja, dass ist eine Lampe...


----------



## Nord_heider (8. November 2007)

moin zusammen,
ich würde ja auch gerne mein Cube posten wenn ich wüsste wie ?? 
wie schafft ihr den upload - die hilfe hat mich nicht weiter gebracht. 

gruß der Nord_heider


----------



## aloha2002 (8. November 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> ... das sieht aus wie ein Modul zum aufs Raumschiff beamen
> 
> Ja, dass ist eine Lampe...



Ne, das is ein Beamer!!
 



(kleines 'gesehen-werden-city-licht')


----------



## Dämon__ (8. November 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Ne, das is ein Beamer!



Das ist ein Beamer! Aber doch nicht die Funsel.


----------



## Datonate (8. November 2007)

Öhm ja, nen neues Fahrrad?!


----------



## breakdenzer (8. November 2007)

Hab auch ein neues Cube - in Trendfarbe weiß


----------



## Dämon__ (9. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Hab auch ein neues Cube - in Trendfarbe weiß



Das gehört aber dem Walter und nicht dir.


----------



## Madt (10. November 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gegges (10. November 2007)

Was'n Zufall, mein neues Cube sieht auch so aus.
Ist echt ziemlich geil auf Schotter damit zu fahren und steile Rampen machen mir jetzt wirklich Spaß ---  








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/435245

Hier fahr ich mal schnell die Pleishütte hoch, immerhin 35 % Steigung, überhaupt kein Problem mit dem geilen Bock.

Echt lässig, das neue Cube - Weiter so!!!


----------



## breakdenzer (10. November 2007)

Du hast dem ganzen die Krone aufgesetzt


----------



## de_hippi (10. November 2007)

er hat sogar noch "richtig" gefakt und den schriftzug besser eingebettet ;-)

@ drive 2 fast

wie bekommst du deine reifen so sauber?
ich habe immer einen kleinen rand vom schmutz/matsch

#edit
gerade entdeckt, dass es ein neuer reifen ist^^


----------



## Boono (11. November 2007)

So dann gibts jetzt hier auch mal die ersten Bilder von meinem AMS Pro 100 mit Louise Ausstattung. Fahren konnte ich es danke des eher bescheidenen Wetters noch nicht, aber vielleicht wirds ja morgen was.


----------



## gibbonhh (11. November 2007)

Sieht echt klasse aus!

Ich hatte auch mit diesem Modell, genau in dieser Farbe geliebäugelt, habe mich dann aber für das AMS 125 in black n red entschieden. Hoffe es kommt auch in den nächsten Tagen.

Echt schade, dass sich das Wetter gerade so mies entwickelt. Jetzt liegt sogar hier im hohen Norden schon Schnee...

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike!


----------



## breakdenzer (11. November 2007)

Das ist das Bike von Starsky und Hutch! Siehe vergleichsbild mit ihrer Karre:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muskelzuckungen (11. November 2007)

@Boono

Hallo,

Du hast ein richtig geiles Bike. Geht wohl ab wie die Feuerwehr.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dämon__ (11. November 2007)

Schöne Farbe Feuerwehr Rot, sieht mit der weißen Schrift geil aus.
Meins ist in Black,da fällt der Dreck nicht so auf.  
Sehe aber das bei dir keine Jagwire dabei sind. 
Hast du die ab gemacht (was ich kaum glaube) oder hat man die dir vergessen zu geben, die brauchst du nämlich, sonst gibt´s hässliche Scheuerstellen.


----------



## Boono (11. November 2007)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Sehe aber das bei dir keine Jagwire dabei sind.
> Hast du die ab gemacht (was ich kaum glaube) oder hat man die dir vergessen zu geben, die brauchst du nämlich, sonst gibt´s hässliche Scheuerstellen.



Ja das ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen, das da keine Jagwire dabei sind, werde meinen Händler mal darauf ansprechen.


----------



## drive 2 fast (11. November 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> er hat sogar noch "richtig" gefakt und den schriftzug besser eingebettet ;-)
> 
> @ drive 2 fast
> 
> ...



ist´n neuer, und bin total zufrieden damit. 
Die Larsen TT für´n Sommer, und die Advantage für´n Winter ( vorne 2.4 hinten 2.25 )


----------



## GAT (12. November 2007)

woasnix schrieb:


> Hallo
> hier mal ein Bild von meinen Cube
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Woasnix

... sag mal, wo wurde das Bild gemacht? Hatte gerade ein Dejavu  als ob ich die Gegend kennen würde...

Danke GAT


----------



## E=MC² (12. November 2007)

Die Szenerie kommt mir auch bekannt vor.


----------



## breakdenzer (12. November 2007)

Hier nochmal aktuelle Bilder vom Race in Black: 
Aber eigentlich hab ich ne Frage: Ihr seht ja die maximale Einfederung der Reba (Schmutz/Staubrand an den Tauchrohren). Wievie Sicherheitsabstand zur Brücke sollte die Gabel nicht überschreiten? Habe sie jetzt mit etwas mehr Druck, aber eher direktem Ansprechverhalten laufen...









P.S. Wird schon langsam kalt am Spatz...


----------



## patrese993 (12. November 2007)

ich find die Einstellung der Gabel sieht gut aus... Optimalerweise ist sie immer so eingestellt, daß sie an der härtesten Stelle ganz ganz knapp vorm Durchschlagen ist, sodaß ein Optimum an Federweg genutzt wird.

Praktisch kann man allerdings sagen: Hin und wieder mal ein leichter Durchschlag.... sowas sollte ne Gabel abkönnen.


----------



## Nord_heider (12. November 2007)

meins


----------



## breakdenzer (12. November 2007)

Ist einfach ne coole Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankie-w (12. November 2007)

Nord_heider schrieb:


> meins



  mit Ständer  

meint der frankie


----------



## BackfireLX (12. November 2007)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht! Und diese komischen Speichenreflektoren sind auch eher zum :kotz:
Sonst schauts gut aus


----------



## breakdenzer (12. November 2007)

Nord_heider schrieb:


> meins



Was sind das denn für Reifen?


----------



## citycobra (12. November 2007)

Nord_heider schrieb:


> meins



hab das bike in milky green die woche auch im laden stehen sehen. die farbe kommt natura noch geiler rüber als auf dem bild. ist wirklich sehr schön. den ständer würde ich an deiner stelle aber lieber wieder abbauen. ich hatte an meinem cube ltd team ein ähnliches modell dran und bin zweimal fast gestürzt, weil ich mit dem schuh dran hängengeblieben war (hatte zu dem zeitpunkt noch keine klickpedale).


----------



## Nord_heider (13. November 2007)

hallo @ all,
ok ok der Ständer ist sicher nicht so der burner werde ihn wohl abbauen bevor ich mich "schmeiss"
Die Reifen sind von Schwalbe Racing ralph 2.25.
Ich werde bei schönem Wetter noch mal ein Bild mit der Digicam machen.

have a nice day

gruß der Nord_heider


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Nord_heider schrieb:


> hallo @ all,
> ok ok der Ständer ist sicher nicht so der burner werde ihn wohl abbauen bevor ich mich "schmeiss"
> Die Reifen sind von Schwalbe Racing ralph 2.25.
> Ich werde bei schönem Wetter noch mal ein Bild mit der Digicam machen.
> ...



schickes Velo  wünsche dir viel Spass damit


----------



## CopyMaster (13. November 2007)

Mach dir besser mal nen Schoner an die Kettenstrebe...


----------



## ossit (14. November 2007)

Hab mir hier einige wunderschöne Bikes schon angeschaut!
Jetzt zeig ich mein  auch mal










Das einzige Manko ist, dass kein zweiter Flaschenhalter installiert werden kann


----------



## CopyMaster (14. November 2007)

ossit schrieb:


> Das einzige Manko ist, dass kein zweiter Flaschenhalter installiert werden kann



Warum nicht?

edit: Wasn das fürn komischer Umwerfer, der hängt ein bischen arg hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (14. November 2007)

Hier auch mal meine Cubes, sind leider Garagenbilder.
Schwarz=meins
Weiss=Frau seins (ganz neu aufgebaut) 
Dann gibts bei uns noch folgende Cubes
-Analog (mein Hardtail)
-Terraline (Trekkingbike der Frau)
-Team 200 (Tochter, 5)
-Team 240 (Sohn, 7)
und mein Bruder fährt ein Stereo
















Gruss
Ralph


----------



## ren` (14. November 2007)

Hab meinem Fritzz neue - vor allem schönere - Bremsscheiben gegönnt. 







Klicken für Groß


----------



## Nord_heider (14. November 2007)

@ Ralph
wie kommt denn deine kleine Tochter mit dem Team 200 zurecht so ohne Rücktritt ?
Meine Lütte ist 6 und ist ganz närrisch geworden als sie das Bike auf der 
Cube-Seite im Netz gesehen hat.

Gruß der Nord_heider


----------



## ossit (14. November 2007)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> edit: Wasn das fürn komischer Umwerfer, der hängt ein bischen arg hoch...



Genau aus dem Grund (also Umwerfer). "Rabidi" dürfte an seinem Rad das gleiche Problem haben.
Ich hab aber grad von "Kiroy" einen Tipp bekommen, welchen Halter man dort anbringen kann. 
Ergo: Das Bike hat bald keine Mankos mehr


----------



## rabidi (14. November 2007)

@nord
Meine Tochter fährt das 200 jetzt seit Frühjahr (da hat der Sohn das 240 bekommen). Sie hat nie gelernt mit Rücktritt zu fahren (ihr nagelneues Giant das sie zu Weihnachten bekommen hat haben wir verkauft, wegen dem Rücktritt).
Die Kleine fährt locker mit mir im Wald rum, das Bike geht so gut dass sie nicht mal meckert wenns wieder bergauf geht . Trails machen ihr richtig Spass.
Ich kann das Team 200 nur empfehlen, die Kinder kriegen richtig Bock aufs Radfahren. (wie sagte der Nachbarsjunge nach einer Probefahrt:"Das ist ja ne Rakete!" )

@ossit
Ist doch n ganz normaler Top Swing Umwerfer. Ich fahre zwar jetzt nur noch mit Rucksack, aber vorher hatte ich auch einen zweiten Halter dran, einfach draufgeschraubt (haben sogar 0.75l Flaschen reingepasst) hat sich beim Draufschrauben zurechtgebogen.

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (14. November 2007)

ossit schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund (also Umwerfer). "Rabidi" dürfte an seinem Rad das gleiche Problem haben.
> Ich hab aber grad von "Kiroy" einen Tipp bekommen, welchen Halter man dort anbringen kann.
> Ergo: Das Bike hat bald keine Mankos mehr



Das ist halt n Top Pull Down Swing
Hab ich bei mir gegen Top Pull Up Swing getauscht.....geht genauso gut.
was zur Folge hat, dass die Schelle unter dem Flaschenhalter sitzt

mfg Buh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (14. November 2007)

Macht der auch noch was anderes... ausser stören? Hab bisher an noch keinem Rad so ein Ding dran gehabt, egal ob selbst zusammengebaut, oder fertig gekauft.

Mich wundert vor allem, dass an eigentlich gleichen Rädern (Cube AMS) serienmässig unterschiedliche Typen dran sind.


----------



## biker1967 (14. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> P.S. Wird schon langsam kalt am Spatz...



Dann mußte dir ein Katzenfell besorgen damit nix einfriert


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Dann mußte dir ein Katzenfell besorgen damit nix einfriert



Ne ausgehöhlte Hasenpfote geht auch


----------



## biker1967 (14. November 2007)

Dann will ich die beiden Bikes meiner Freundin mal vorstellen:

zum einen ein Cube ATS Trecking-Fully. Selbst aufgebaut. In Ebay wurde der Rahmen erstanden, war neu.
zum anderen ein Attention in 16'. Ebenfalls selbst aufgebaut. Rahmen hat zwar Gebrauchsspuren, aber in Ordnung.


----------



## Nord_heider (14. November 2007)

@biker
da wir auch am Überlegen sind für meine Frau ein Hardtail zu kaufen und das Attention ein 16" Rahmen hat würde mich mal interessieren - auch wenn es u.U. indiskret ist - wie groß ist denn deine Freundin.
Das Attention in der 2008 er Disc Version ist schon nicht schlecht für unsere Gefilde und würde uns interessieren.

Danke 
Gruß der Nord_heider


----------



## ossit (14. November 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> Das ist halt n Top Pull Down Swing
> Hab ich bei mir gegen Top Pull Up Swing getauscht.....geht genauso gut.
> was zur Folge hat, dass die Schelle unter dem Flaschenhalter sitzt
> 
> mfg Buh



Auch eine sehr gute Idee (worauf ich selbst nie gekommen wäre  ). Dann könnte man sogar auch dort ein Tune Wasserträger installieren.
Danke für den Tipp!

Gruß
ossit


----------



## fissenid (15. November 2007)

ossit schrieb:


> Auch eine sehr gute Idee (worauf ich selbst nie gekommen wäre  ). Dann könnte man sogar auch dort ein Tune Wasserträger installieren.
> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Gruß
> ossit



HalLO!

also an meinem RADON habe ich das gleiche Problem. Den Flaschenhalter bekomme ich zwar dran, aber es passt keine Flasche rein...  

Ober wie sieht das beim AMS Rahmen aus??  

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## rabidi (15. November 2007)

Ups, hatte mich oben geirrt (Topswing-Downswing)...
@fissenid
falls der Flaschenhalter etwas biegsam ist geht die Flasche gut rein, zuerst die Hintere dann die Vordere

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## Cuberider2812 (15. November 2007)

Also ich hatte kaum bis gar keine Probleme mit meinen Flaschenhaltern am AMS. Hab die Dinger von Profil (weiß den Namen gerade nicht). Hab für den Halter am Sitzrohr in der Höhe der Umwerferschelle einfach ein bischen was vom Halter rausgefräst...Könnt euch das gerne mal in der Galerie anschauen...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Herr Schwall (15. November 2007)

hy

wie wärs einfach 5mm unterleger unter den flaschenhalter/die schrauben - gehts noch einfacher?

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (15. November 2007)

Dann brauchst halt wieder längere Schrauben...So liegt der Halter oben am Rahmen an und das ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wackelfrei...


----------



## Herr Schwall (15. November 2007)

mit unterleger is es genauso wackelfrei.


----------



## CopyMaster (15. November 2007)

Aber murks is es doch in beiden Fällen... was bringt denn nun so ein hoher Umwerfer?

Das Rad meiner Freundin hat übrigens auch so ein Teil. War mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Die hat aber auch nur einen Flaschenhalter...


----------



## Racer87 (15. November 2007)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, hab aber irgendwann einen Flaschenhalter gefunden, der dadrueber gepasst hat. Kommt aufs gleiche raus wie Unterkegscheiben, was dann bei mir das Problem gab, dass die Flasche unten am Rahmen angestossen ist....Die Flasche hat zwar wunderbar gehalten, aber man hat am Rahemn irgendwann Spuren von der Flasche gesehen.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (15. November 2007)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Aber murks is es doch in beiden Fällen... was bringt denn nun so ein hoher Umwerfer?
> 
> Das Rad meiner Freundin hat übrigens auch so ein Teil. War mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Die hat aber auch nur einen Flaschenhalter...



ich hab mal irgendwas gehört von wegen die einen seien zuverlässiger oder so.
aber ob das nun an dem top bzw downpull oder up oder downswing lag ich weis es nicht mehr.

und irgendwas war da auch noch mit der Anzahl der Zähne von den Kränzen.
wenn man da irgendwie ne gewisse anzahl an Zähnen hat geht der upswing nicht mehr oder so..........
aber da gibts glaub ich nen thread im tech talk zu....
hoffe ich konnte verwirrung stiften


----------



## CopyMaster (15. November 2007)

Hab was gefunden... der Rose Katalog sagt hierzu:


> INFO zu TOP SWING Umwerfer:
> Neben dem älteren, herkömmlichen
> Umwerfertyp mit weit oben liegender
> Befestigungsschelle bietet Shimano
> ...


----------



## Fritzz 07 (16. November 2007)

So heute mal einen Winterlichen Ausflug gemacht .... 

  Motto:   "Schneegestöber"    


















Ziemlich kalt aber ging ... ca -2 grad  gefühlte -10 grad


----------



## schweffl (16. November 2007)

Geiles Wetter


----------



## Dämon__ (16. November 2007)

Man bei dir währ ich auch gern, 
Bei uns ist die meiste Zeit vom Winter immer Pisswetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thecube (17. November 2007)

hier is meins, 2006 er stereo, hier noch mit 180/160 scheibe, das bild entstand im Juli 2007 auf dern gappenfeldalpe (österreich) . komme gerade von einer ausfahrt... mit den ca 25 cm neuschnee


----------



## citycobra (17. November 2007)

thecube schrieb:


> hier is meins, 2006 er stereo, hier noch mit 180/160 scheibe, das bild entstand im Juli 2007 auf dern gappenfeldalpe (österreich) . komme gerade von einer ausfahrt... mit den ca 25 cm neuschnee



ja wo isses denn ... ?


----------



## breakdenzer (17. November 2007)




----------



## Jonez (17. November 2007)

Ausfahrt beim ersten Schneefall
(Leider nur Handybild)


----------



## Nord_heider (18. November 2007)

moin zusammen,
bei uns hat es zwar nicht geschneit, aber wir waren trotzdem heute los.  
Hier noch ein Update von meinen "Würfel"




Der Ständer ist ab und ich habe mir einen Schutz an der Kettenstrebe
gegönnt.  
Ach so und ich kann jetzt auch ein Getränk mitnehmen...

Gruß der

Nord_heider


----------



## r19andre (18. November 2007)

Hi,
so ist doch schön  

Aber ich würde dir für die Kettenstrebe einen kompletten Neopren Schützer empfehlen, da die Kette auch von unten schlägt.

Wäre doch schade um den Lack  

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (18. November 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> so ist doch schön
> 
> Aber ich würde dir für die Kettenstrebe einen kompletten Neopren Schützer empfehlen, da die Kette auch von unten schlägt.
> ...



kann mich dem nur anschließen, finde die farbe immer wieder schön.  
mit dem kettenstrebenschutz aus neopren hat man auch den vorteil, dass beim runterspringen der kette der lack seitlich der kettenstrebe geschützt ist. würde ich dir auch zu raten.


----------



## de_hippi (18. November 2007)

zum Thema Neoprenschutz.
Gibt es den auch in anderen Farben, wie schwarz?

Ich habe bisjetzt nur schwarze, graue gefunden, die immer ein "schönes" Loge drauf hatten ;-)


----------



## ren` (18. November 2007)

Von der Farbe des LTDs hab ich mich damals auch blenden lassen ... Jetz hab ich die richtige Maschine


----------



## r19andre (18. November 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> zum Thema Neoprenschutz.
> Gibt es den auch in anderen Farben, wie schwarz?
> 
> Ich habe bisjetzt nur schwarze, graue gefunden, die immer ein "schönes" Loge drauf hatten ;-)



Hi,
von Speed Stuff die sind immer 2-farbig.
grau/schwarz
rot/gelb
grün/blau

Grüße
Andre


----------



## de_hippi (18. November 2007)

blau ist gut, das macht sich auf dem weiß/blauen ltd race gut


----------



## hako1800 (18. November 2007)

Hallo zsamme.
Hier mein,16 zoll(ja ich bin klein gewachsen)das bild ist auch nicht so gut,na ja


----------



## hako1800 (18. November 2007)

ups habe den anhang vergessen? sorry


----------



## hako1800 (18. November 2007)

Dachte das geht einfacher,das mit dem Bild anhang?


ICH GEBS FÜR HEUTE AUF SCHLAFT ALLE GUT.


----------



## Jonez (19. November 2007)

@ Hako:
Einfach den "Forum Code" link kopieren und ganz normal einfügen.

Bitte schön


----------



## breakdenzer (19. November 2007)

Wasn das für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> @ Hako:
> Einfach den "Forum Code" link kopieren und ganz normal einfügen.
> 
> Bitte schön



Sehr schöne Farbe, das Blau mach echt was daher    

Viel Spass beim fahren ....


----------



## Nord_heider (19. November 2007)

@breakdenzer
nah n' 16" stand weiter vorne  im threat.
Sieht für uns, die so Rahmengrößen zwischen 18" und 22" gewohnt
sind etwas ungewohnt aus.
Ich finde das race sieht trotzdem echt ge*l aus !!!

schönen abend noch

der Nord_heider


----------



## ticmefret (19. November 2007)

hier mal meins...


----------



## M!tch (19. November 2007)

nachdem mein gutes altes cube xc pro gestohlen wurde und ich seit heute stolzer besitzer eines scott genius bin verabschiede ich mich aus dem thread.
aber weiter so leute, hier gab es (neben viel standardware) auch immer liebevoll aufgebaute schmuckstücke.


----------



## hako1800 (20. November 2007)

Danke an euch alle,es hat ja doch noch geklappt.
Ja es sieht klein aus es ist klein ich bin klein "16"
PS.geile räder hier. weiter so


----------



## de_hippi (20. November 2007)

@ticmefret

Hast du deinen Akku immer dort platziert?
Ich würde ihn etwas weiter oben am Rahmen platzieren, nicht direkt in den Bereich, wo Schlamm und Wasser immer sind.

Denke das hält der beste spritzwassergeschützte Akku nicht lange aus.


----------



## ticmefret (20. November 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> @ticmefret
> 
> Hast du deinen Akku immer dort platziert?
> Ich würde ihn etwas weiter oben am Rahmen platzieren, nicht direkt in den Bereich, wo Schlamm und Wasser immer sind.
> ...



Lol, hast recht. Ich hatte die Lampe neu gekauft und erst morgends schnell drann gemacht. Bisher habe ich noch keinen tollen platz gefunden wo ich ihn hinmachen könnte...

vorschläge?


----------



## Beerchen (20. November 2007)

ticmefret schrieb:


> ... Bisher habe ich noch keinen tollen platz gefunden wo ich ihn hinmachen könnte ...
> 
> vorschläge?


Ich befestige meinen Akku immer in Fahrtrichtung vorne am Steuerrohr.
(oder ich steck meinen Selbstbau-Fahrradflaschenakku in den Flaschenhalter)


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## flyingstereo (20. November 2007)

ticmefret schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich noch keinen tollen platz gefunden wo ich ihn hinmachen könnte...
> 
> vorschläge?



...unterm Vorbau ist meistens auch Platz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (20. November 2007)

ich befestige den akku meist im flaschenhalter, oder direkt am rahmen, aber hinterm rohr geschützt


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Habe meine Lampe (Lupine) am Helm befestigt und den Akku im Rucksack. Dadurch habe ich quasi adaptives Kurvenlicht 

Am Lenker habe ich noch eine kleine Cateye (HL-EL220) befestigt, die mir auf öffentlichen Strassen leuchtet oder auch den Bereich direkt vorm Rad aufhellt.


----------



## fissenid (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe meine Lampe (Lupine) am Helm befestigt und den Akku im Rucksack. Dadurch habe ich quasi adaptives Kurvenlicht
> 
> Am Lenker habe ich noch eine kleine Cateye (HL-EL220) befestigt, die mir auf öffentlichen Strassen leuchtet oder auch den Bereich direkt vorm Rad aufhellt.



HallO!

bei den Lupine Preisen ist das "Kurvenlicht" ja auch enthalten... ohne Aufpreis...


----------



## Beerchen (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe meine Lampe ... am Helm befestigt und den Akku im Rucksack ...


Ich hab zwei EVOs am Lenker und eine EVO-X (incl. NiPack) auf dem Helm, und bin mit dieser Kombination bisher sehr zufrieden.
Foto vom Helm: Anhang anzeigen 119876

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## breakdenzer (21. November 2007)

A propos Lampen: Ich hab zu meiner Evo ja noch ne Rückleuchte gebraucht:

Von Sigma gibts die  CUBERIDER Leuchte! Wie geil ist das denn - hab natürlcih sofort geholt!


----------



## Datonate (21. November 2007)

oO... naja... Licht is sone Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (21. November 2007)

... gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit brauch man das nicht - gell


----------



## Datonate (21. November 2007)

Norja, kommt ja drauf an . Schlecht isses nicht, stimmt. Aber  da ich Licht eh nur sporadisch ans Bike mache und das eher mehr wie weniger im Rucksack liegt isses mir wurscht, wies aussieht. Und im dunklen fahr ich äußerst selten und wenn, siehts keiner ...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (21. November 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei EVOs am Lenker und eine EVO-X (incl. NiPack) auf dem Helm, und bin mit dieser Kombination bisher sehr zufrieden.
> Foto vom Helm: Anhang anzeigen 119876
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


Ist dass mit NiPack nicht etwas schwer und damit störend auf dem Helm?


----------



## de_hippi (21. November 2007)

Ich fahr am Lenker ne Sigma Black Power LED, auf dem Kopf ne Eigenbau LED Lampe, in der Art eines Halogenstrahlers.
Akku der PowerLED ist am Vorbau montiert, Am Helm die Eigenbau LED. 
Die Ist in einer Abdeckung der Anhängerkupplung. Damit alles dicht ist, komplett gefüllt mit Heißkleber.

Gewicht ist vergleichbar mit dem Akku der PowerLED, wenn ich das Teil in der Hand habe merkt man da Gewicht schon zu spüren, auf dem Kopf fällt es nicht auf. Ist super angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## Beerchen (22. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ist dass mit NiPack nicht etwas schwer und damit störend auf dem Helm?


Nöö ... stört gar nicht  
Das Kabel das vom Helm zum Rucksack rumgebaumelt ist, das hat mich gestört  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## rboncube (22. November 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei EVOs am Lenker und eine EVO-X (incl. NiPack) auf dem Helm, und bin mit dieser Kombination bisher sehr zufrieden.



Sind die 2 Evo´s +EvoX ausreichend für Waldtrails in der Nacht.? Wie lange halten die Akkus?

Überlege mir, entweder das Mirage Set mit Evo+EvoX+2Akkus oder die Powerled Black zu kaufen. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden was ich nehmen soll.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Sind die 2 Evo´s +EvoX ausreichend für Waldtrails in der Nacht.? Wie lange halten die Akkus?
> 
> Überlege mir, entweder das Mirage Set mit Evo+EvoX+2Akkus oder die Powerled Black zu kaufen. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden was ich nehmen soll.
> 
> Gruß Rene´


 
Kauf dir ne Lupine und gut ist,  
Meines Erachtens die einzigen die funktionieren, halten und ausreichend gutes Licht verbreiten.
Ich fahre eine alte Pasubio und bin zufrieden damit. Im nächsten Jahr gibt es entweder eine 2te Pasu oder ne Betty.....


----------



## GnadenWade (22. November 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Sind die 2 Evo´s +EvoX ausreichend für Waldtrails in der Nacht.? Wie lange halten die Akkus?
> 
> Überlege mir, entweder das Mirage Set mit Evo+EvoX+2Akkus oder die Powerled Black zu kaufen. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden was ich nehmen soll.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Ich fahre mit Evo und Evox und bin sehr zufrieden, dei Powerled Black ist meines Erachtens zu fokusiert. Ich fahre mit 2 Akkus, jeweils ein Akku pro Lampe. Die Evo leuchtet ca. 3 h, die EvoX schalte ich bei Bedarf auf engen Trails oder höheren Geschwindigkeiten zu (Gesamtlaufzeit ca. 1 h).
In der Preislage ist diese Kombi sicherlich das Beste.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rboncube (22. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Lupine und gut ist,
> Meines Erachtens die einzigen die funktionieren, halten und ausreichend gutes Licht verbreiten.
> Ich fahre eine alte Pasubio und bin zufrieden damit. Im nächsten Jahr gibt es entweder eine 2te Pasu oder ne Betty.....



Nee danke,

ist mir zu teuer. Spare auf nen Hardtailwürfel  . Für die paar Trailrunden die ich im Dunkeln fahre muss was günstigeres ausreichen. (bis max. 150) Also Powerled, Mirage oder Ixon Speed.
Denke die reichen für GA1 Runden im Dunkeln auf Straße und Waldautobahnen.
Doch welche ist nun da die beste?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## r19andre (22. November 2007)

Hi,
bevor ich den Thread LTD Race voll spam, hier die nun das so gut wie fertige LTD Race.
Details gibts im LTD Race Thread.









Schöne grüße
Andre

PS: weiße Gabel für 24h Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. November 2007)

Die Kurbel passt zu dem Rad überhaupt nicht; weder von der Form, noch von der Farbe her.
Ansonsten nett.


----------



## r19andre (22. November 2007)

Danke, aber für war kein Geld da. Dafür ist sie leicht und selten  

Andre


----------



## rboncube (22. November 2007)

Gibts die LTD´s auch als Rahmenset zu kaufen?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## breakdenzer (22. November 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> bevor ich den Thread LTD Race voll spam, hier die nun das so gut wie fertige LTD Race.
> Details gibts im LTD Race Thread.
> 
> ...



Die weiße Starrgabel ist schick!


----------



## schweffl (22. November 2007)

Finde ich auch, die Starrgabel hat was.


----------



## Dämon__ (23. November 2007)

Das ist wie ein Auto ohne Servolenkung aber sieht trotzdem gut aus.


----------



## Manuel79 (23. November 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Nee danke,
> 
> ist mir zu teuer. Spare auf nen HardtailwÃ¼rfel  . FÃ¼r die paar Trailrunden die ich im Dunkeln fahre muss was gÃ¼nstigeres ausreichen. (bis max. 150â¬) Also Powerled, Mirage oder Ixon Speed.
> Denke die reichen fÃ¼r GA1 Runden im Dunkeln auf StraÃe und Waldautobahnen.
> ...



Fahre auch die Mirage, mit beiden Lampen an meinem Lenkerbau... und bin eigentlich ziemlich enttÃ¤uscht. Eine gute Ausleuchtung auf normalen Wegen bekommst du nur, wenn du beide Lampen zusammenschaltest... dann hÃ¤lt der Akku etwa 2 Stunden. FÃ¼r eine gute Ausleuchtung auf technisch anspruchsvolleren Wegen wie Trails ist meiner Meinung nach die Mirage absolut nix, weil einfach zu dunkel.

Da gibt es aber irgendwo einen Thread mit den Lampen mit allen technischen Daten und Ausleuchtungen etc..... suche ich mal und poste ihn.

Manuel

P.S.: Da isser: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302353&page=4&highlight=Mirage+Evo

Findest definitiv was besseres...


----------



## breakdenzer (23. November 2007)

Die Mirage hat ja auch ne Straßen - Zulassung - wenn du einen richtigen Hellmacher alla Aufblendlicht suchst, musst du schon nach höheren LUX Zahlen suchen... PowerLED...


----------



## ShogunZ (23. November 2007)

N'Abend zusammen! 
Ich darf Euch mein neues Schmuckstück vorstellen.
Ein schöner schwarzer Fritzz-Rahmen, der gestern bei meinem Händler eingetroffen is'!
Das i-tüpfelchen ist die einzigartige Lackierung - ne Mischung aus der 2008er Matt-Lackierung und ner glänzenden Lackschicht. 
Im Gegensatz zum neuen Fritzz hat mein Neuer auch ne schwarze Schrift!
Sieht echt TOP aus! 
Werde die Tage nochmal ein paar Pics bei Tageslicht knipsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (23. November 2007)

mein schwarzes stereo -> custom aufbau.


----------



## ren` (23. November 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> N'Abend zusammen!
> Ich darf Euch mein neues Schmuckstück vorstellen.
> Ein schöner schwarzer Fritzz-Rahmen, der gestern bei meinem Händler eingetroffen is'!
> Das i-tüpfelchen ist die einzigartige Lackierung - ne Mischung aus der 2008er Matt-Lackierung und ner glänzenden Lackschicht.
> ...




Da gefällt mir mein grünes wesentlich besser ;(


----------



## breakdenzer (23. November 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> N'Abend zusammen!
> Ich darf Euch mein neues Schmuckstück vorstellen.
> Ein schöner schwarzer Fritzz-Rahmen, der gestern bei meinem Händler eingetroffen is'!
> Das i-tüpfelchen ist die einzigartige Lackierung - ne Mischung aus der 2008er Matt-Lackierung und ner glänzenden Lackschicht.
> ...



Ich finde der Rahmen hat was - wie bist du da rangekommen?


----------



## ShogunZ (23. November 2007)

Ja, find ich auch!
Hat alles mein Händler für mich erledigt. Er hat mir nur Bescheid gegeben, dass er was Schönes für mich hat! War ein Garantiefall, da mein 2006er Rahmen bekannte Probleme mit der Wippe hatte!


----------



## Alivee (24. November 2007)

Guten Tag! Sagen Sie bitte das Realgewicht vorzu Cube AMS Pro 100 (2008) K24 und LOUISE ?
Danke !!!


----------



## breakdenzer (24. November 2007)

Alivee schrieb:


> Guten Tag! Sagen Sie bitte das Realgewicht vorzu Cube AMS Pro 100 (2008) K24 und LOUISE ?
> Danke !!!



Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alivee (24. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?



20


----------



## GAT (24. November 2007)

... das alte ...






... und das neue, gestern bekommen


----------



## gibbonhh (24. November 2007)

Hallo Gat!

Kannst Du diese Barends (Ergon?) empfehlen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2007)

für touren , ja. für trails nein !
hab meine vom stereo wieder runtergemacht, und die freeridegriffe von ergon montiert. auf den trails, wenn du paar mal umgreifen musst, sind die dinger zu klobig und der lenker liegt nicht gut in der hand.
 v.g. hoerman


----------



## breakdenzer (24. November 2007)

GAT schrieb:


> ... das alte ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das neue ist der Waaaaaaaahnsinn


----------



## GAT (24. November 2007)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Hallo Gat!
> Kannst Du diese Barends (Ergon?) empfehlen?



Beim AMS beim bergauf fahren fand ich sie sehr gut ... der Rest wird sich zeigen und wenn nicht, gibt es sie im Frühjahr bei Ebay zu kaufen 




breakdenzer schrieb:


> Das neue ist der Waaaaaaaahnsinn



Danke  Breakdenzer

Gruß GAT


----------



## breakdenzer (24. November 2007)

Das ist ein Louise - oder`?


----------



## GAT (24. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Louise - oder`?



ich ???  

am AMS schon, am Stereo XTR mit 200/180 Scheiben


----------



## Silver-Racer (25. November 2007)

@GAT

aber keine originalen von shimano, oder? gibt es da mittlerweile 200er scheiben für die xtr?


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (25. November 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439094/cat/500/ppuser/92159
*UPDATE* Neue Laufräder, Sattel und Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff1 (26. November 2007)

am Samstag fertig gebaut... (ich weis, die Satteltasche ist schwul ... aber praktisch fürs Werkzeug)

LTD Pro milky green
RS Reba Race U-Turn
XT 2008 komplett (180/160)
XR 4.2D + Onyx

gestern die erste kurze Ausfahrt: GEIL, GEIL, GEIL  (nur die XT 08 Schaltung ist gewöhnunsbedürftig.... )


----------



## CopyMaster (26. November 2007)

Beff1 schrieb:


> am Samstag fertig gebaut... (ich weis, die Satteltasche ist schwul ... aber praktisch fürs Werkzeug)


Die Satteltasche nicht... aber der Vorbau.


----------



## Beff1 (26. November 2007)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Die Satteltasche nicht... aber der Vorbau.




Auch hierfür gibts eine Entschuldigung ... ist ein Syntace VRO vom alten Bike, mit welchem ich "meine" Vorbaulänge finden wollte ....

kommt noch ein F139 mit Vector Lowrider dran *versprochen*  

Und evtl sogar ein "Downgrade" auf die alte 2004er XT Schaltung .... die neue 2008er ist mir zu knackig/krachend...


----------



## Manuel79 (26. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Die Mirage hat ja auch ne Straßen - Zulassung - wenn du einen richtigen Hellmacher alla Aufblendlicht suchst, musst du schon nach höheren LUX Zahlen suchen... PowerLED...



Die Mirage Evo hat Strassenzulassung, die EvoX nicht. Daher müsste ich rein gesetzlich die X immer auf öffentlichen Wegen ausschalten... mache ich aber nicht. Mal sehen wie oft ich im Winter fahre... wird es mehr, kaufe ich mir ne lupine.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (26. November 2007)

Hier mein Reaction Rahmen Unikat, welcher für mein Winterhardtail Aufbau genommen wird


----------



## breakdenzer (26. November 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Hier mein Reaction Rahmen Unikat, welcher für mein Winterhardtail Aufbau genommen wird



Warum Unikat?


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (26. November 2007)

Ist ein Rahmenmuster von Cube. Die Dekors sind geklebt.


----------



## patrese993 (27. November 2007)

Beff1 schrieb:


> Auch hierfür gibts eine Entschuldigung ... ist ein Syntace VRO vom alten Bike, mit welchem ich "meine" Vorbaulänge finden wollte ....
> 
> kommt noch ein F139 mit Vector Lowrider dran *versprochen*
> 
> Und evtl sogar ein "Downgrade" auf die alte 2004er XT Schaltung .... die neue 2008er ist mir zu knackig/krachend...



gib Ihr noch zwei Wochen Zeit und Du wirst sie lieben  

ich bekomm mittlerweile bei der alten XT die totale Krise


----------



## Boramaniac (27. November 2007)

So nun will ich Euch auch mal meinen Drahtesel zur Gemüte führen:

eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau  naja, fast jedenfalls...  

Mein Gedanke eine Mischung aus Cross und Fitnessbike zu bauen ließ mich 
auf die Idee kommen für den harmlosen Verkehr innerorts eine Nexus Inter-8 
Nabenschaltung zu verbauen. Und was macht man, wenn die Piste frei ist 
und man einfach mal paar Meilen abspulen will? Also vorne Rennradkurbel 
drauf und gut... Eine Basis mußte her. Da kam mir ein 28" Cube Overland 
Rahmen gerade recht.

Ebenso sollte es diesmal ein moderat bezahlbares Projekt werden. Ich weiß, 
man könnte dies noch ändern, oder jenes. Kann man - muß man aber nicht.

Der Kostenrahmen sollte sich um und bei ca. 600.- belaufen. Diese Marke 
hätte ich auch gutgehend erreicht, wäre da nicht... ja wäre da nicht der 
Fakt gewesen, dass man mit dem Rad doch ohne weiteres gerne 70km/h 
erreichen kann und man dann auch noch wieder zum Stehen kommen sollte. 
Also einfache V-Brake raus und mit Magura HS-33 als Eisbär-Edition aufgerüstet.






Im Radständer habe ich eine Geschwindigkeit von Hand von knapp 140km/h 
erreicht, was einem zu denken gibt und den Mehraufwand für eine wirklich
gute Bremsanlage doch rechtfertigen sollte. Das Rad hat einen enormen 
Wirkungsgrad mit dieser Kombination aus Naben- und Kettenschaltung, 
das geht ab wie Schmidt's Katze...  







*Komponentenliste:*
*Rahmen: *Cube Overland RH54
*Gabel:* Suntour NRX8000
*Steuersatz:* Cane Creek
*Lenker:* Ritchey
*Schalthebel:* Shimano Alfine 2-fach/8-fach Tab-Shifter
*Kurbelsatz: *Truvativ Elita 50/34
*Umwerfer:* Shimano Nexave
*Bremse:* Magura HS 33 Eisbär Edition
*Kettenspanner:* Shimano Alfine
*Hinterradnabe:* Shimano Nexus Inter-8 mit 16er Ritzel
*Sattelstütze:* Ritchey
*Sattel:* SQ Lab 611 Tibor Simai Edition
*Gewicht:* 12,9 (komplett)

*Kosten: *ca. 700.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Cooles Rad

könnt mir auch gefallen


----------



## Boramaniac (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Cooles Rad
> 
> könnt mir auch gefallen



... das könnte dir so gefallen


----------



## Boramaniac (27. November 2007)

Bernie73 schrieb:


>



Bekommt man die Reifen auch ohne gleich ein ganzes Cube zu kaufen?
Würden sich evtl. gut an meinem GT IRBIS machen...


----------



## Jonez (27. November 2007)

Frag mal deinen Cube Händler oder versuche es direkt bei Cube.
Im Handel sind die normalerweise nicht erhältlich.


Gruß Jonez


----------



## Anto (27. November 2007)

Passt auf das LTD PRO 2007 hinten auch ein 2.40er Nobby Nic (oder der Racing Ralph)?
Vorne ist genug Platz, aber die "Gabel" da hinten hat schon beim 2.25er Platzangst


----------



## GAT (27. November 2007)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> @GAT
> 
> aber keine originalen von shimano, oder? gibt es da mittlerweile 200er scheiben für die xtr?



Stimmt, nicht original. Hab zwar 200er Scheiben gesehen, aber nur mit Centerlock...

Gruß GAT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (28. November 2007)

@ Jonez:

kuck mal hier

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;product=7029;group=71;page=1;ID=6cf01e2c5fc4d46b9d31dd5c35e03efc

Da gibts den RR in dem Design.

Greetz


----------



## ren` (28. November 2007)

Anto schrieb:


> Passt auf das LTD PRO 2007 hinten auch ein 2.40er Nobby Nic (oder der Racing Ralph)?
> Vorne ist genug Platz, aber die "Gabel" da hinten hat schon beim 2.25er Platzangst



Die CUBE-Hardtails sind leider nur bis 2.25 zugelassen. ;( Wird wohl schwer, hinten was breiteres zu fahren


----------



## Sunset (28. November 2007)

hier nun mal im aktuellen zustand und weil das wetter heute so genial ist


----------



## Boramaniac (28. November 2007)

Mister P. schrieb:


> @ Jonez:
> 
> kuck mal hier
> 
> ...



... Danke für den Link, aber leider in Silber und nicht weiß


----------



## citycobra (28. November 2007)

Sunset schrieb:


> hier nun mal im aktuellen zustand und weil das wetter heute so genial ist



das bike ist wirklich mal der hammer.
aber findest du nicht, dass der rahmen ne nummer zu klein für dich ist? soweit wie da die sattelstange raus ragt. ^^


----------



## E=MC² (28. November 2007)

Was wiegts denn?


----------



## Sunset (29. November 2007)

@citycobra: zunächst mal danke! ich fahr lieber etwas "gestreckt". hab mich für 18" entschieden, da mir das 20" einfach nur zu "hoch" war. hätte das 20" eine etwas längere oberrohrlänge (10mm horizontaler unterschied ist einfach *zu wenig*!) gehabt und dafür ein kürzeres sattelrohr, hätte ich mich auch lieber dafür entschieden! 
finde es auch überhaupt mergwürdig, dass bei diesem bike das sattelrohr "unproportional" zum horizontal verlaufenden oberrohr wächst! 16 zu 18 normal, 18 zu 20 und 20 zu 22 maginal. bedeutet: bei zunehmender gesamtkörperlänge hat man bei längerer schrittlänge gewonnen aber mit längerem oberkörper verloren.
nichts desto trotz bin ich mit meinem radl sehr zufrieden. gerade der hinterbau (deswegen habe ich mich auch für dieses bike entschieden) macht mal richtig spass (danke bodo ).

@E=MC²: 11,45kg


----------



## LoB (29. November 2007)

Sunset schrieb:


> @citycobra: zunächst mal danke! ich fahr lieber etwas "gestreckt". hab mich für 18" entschieden, da mir das 20" einfach nur zu "hoch" war. hätte das 20" eine etwas längere oberrohrlänge (10mm horizontaler unterschied ist einfach *zu wenig*!) gehabt und dafür ein kürzeres sattelrohr, hätte ich mich auch lieber dafür entschieden!
> finde es auch überhaupt mergwürdig, dass bei diesem bike das sattelrohr "unproportional" zum horizontal verlaufenden oberrohr wächst! 16 zu 18 normal, 18 zu 20 und 20 zu 22 maginal. bedeutet: bei zunehmender gesamtkörperlänge hat man bei längerer schrittlänge gewonnen aber mit längerem oberkörper verloren.
> nichts desto trotz bin ich mit meinem radl sehr zufrieden. gerade der hinterbau (deswegen habe ich mich auch für dieses bike entschieden) macht mal richtig spass (danke bodo ).
> 
> @E=MC²: 11,45kg



Was? Wie kommst du denn auf 11,45kg... was sind das denn für Laufräder?


----------



## Sunset (29. November 2007)

LoB schrieb:


> Was? Wie kommst du denn auf 11,45kg... was sind das denn für Laufräder?


 
- naben: tune king kong
- felgen: am classic
- speichen: xc ray
gesamtgewicht beider lr -> 1413g

und lieber gleich vorne weg! *DOCH* der lrs hält einiges aus....


----------



## r19andre (29. November 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Die CUBE-Hardtails sind leider nur bis 2.25 zugelassen. ;( Wird wohl schwer, hinten was breiteres zu fahren



Mahlzeit,
fahre auf meinem Race jetzt Mountain King in 2.4 und da ist immer noch Luft.
Reifenbreite von Stolle zu Stolle 60mm.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (29. November 2007)

Sunset schrieb:


> - naben: tune king kong
> - felgen: am classic
> - speichen: xc ray
> gesamtgewicht beider lr -> 1413g
> ...



Wieviel Gramm hast du damit gespart?


----------



## reysor (29. November 2007)

hier mein brandneues stereo the one noch weitesgehend im originalzustand but wait.......


----------



## Sunset (29. November 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Wieviel Gramm hast du damit gespart?


 
kann ich dir nicht beantworten. fahre nur diesen lrs auf dem stereo. hab das bike komplett nach meinen wünschen aufgebaut. also nur frame besorgt und den rest großteils von meinem ams pro fr ran gebaut.


----------



## Herr Schwall (29. November 2007)

Hy

gespart - gute 200gr gegenüber Crossmax
und gut 500gr gegenüber den DT 180.

Das Gewicht stimmt net.

ride on


----------



## breakdenzer (29. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> hier mein brandneues stereo the one noch weitesgehend im originalzustand but wait.......



Was isn das für ne Gabel?


----------



## Sunset (29. November 2007)

Herr Schwall schrieb:


> Hy
> 
> gespart - gute 200gr gegenüber Crossmax
> und gut 500gr gegenüber den DT 180.
> ...


 
welches??


----------



## Herr Schwall (30. November 2007)

11,45kg - die Waage hat gelogen!

ride on


----------



## r19andre (30. November 2007)

Moin,
würde ich auch erstmal behaupten. Beweissfoto an der Waage  
Bin bei meinem Sting mit Marta SL und SLR TT Ringle DT Laudradsatz bei genau 12kg mit 2.1 RR NN Reifen.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## amstaff86 (30. November 2007)

hey jungs ich will euch mein cube zeigen 
ich bin auch nicht so lange hier wie füge ich den hier bilder ein bitte genau erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoB (30. November 2007)

amstaff86 schrieb:


> hey jungs ich will euch mein cube zeigen
> ich bin auch nicht so lange hier wie füge ich den hier bilder ein bitte genau erklären



Ich kopiere dir mal mein Zeug aus nem andere Thread: 

Du hast noch kein Album, also gehst du auf der Startseite auf "Foto-Alben". Dann klickst du in dem grauen Kasten über "Wilkommen, amstaff86" auf "Album Admin". Hier kannst du Alben erstellen und Fotos hochladen. Hast du ein Album erstellt, klickst du auf ein Foto deines Albums, sodass es in voller Größe angezeigt wird. Unter dem Foto findest du dann jeweils einen "Forum-Code" und einen "Forum-Code (Thubnail)".

Einfach im Textfeld auf das Symbol für "Grafik einfügen" gehen und den "Forum-Code" (der "Forum-Code (Thumbnail)" ist für die kleinen Bilder im Thread) in das Feld kopieren.


----------



## LoB (30. November 2007)

Herr Schwall schrieb:


> 11,45kg - die Waage hat gelogen!
> 
> ride on





r19andre schrieb:


> Moin,
> würde ich auch erstmal behaupten. Beweissfoto an der Waage
> Bin bei meinem Sting mit Marta SL und SLR TT Ringle DT Laudradsatz bei genau 12kg mit 2.1 RR NN Reifen.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir das Gewicht auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen...


----------



## amstaff86 (30. November 2007)

so jungs ich dank euch für die hlfe hier ist dann meine waffe


----------



## amstaff86 (30. November 2007)

oh ist ganz schön gross


----------



## reysor (30. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Was isn das für ne Gabel?


na die pike 454air! hab nur das hässliche label abgezubbelt


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. November 2007)

Mein neues LTD Race. Noch gaaaaanz neu und sauber. Eingesaut wird es morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (30. November 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Moin,
> würde ich auch erstmal behaupten. Beweissfoto an der Waage
> Bin bei meinem Sting mit Marta SL und SLR TT Ringle DT Laudradsatz bei genau 12kg mit 2.1 RR NN Reifen.
> 
> ...


 
schade, ist zwar echt nicht mein ding, sich hier erst beweisen zu müssen aber gut.

ach ja, @herr schwall so wie es hier hängt -> 11428g  (mit 2,25" nn)


----------



## r19andre (30. November 2007)

Hey,
respekt,war doch nicht böse gemeint. danke für die Bilder.  
ich konnte es kaum glauben. Kannst du mal eine genaue Liste tippen was an Teilen verbaut ist?

Find ich cool, da hat mein sting ja auch noch potenzial  

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## LoB (30. November 2007)

Sunset schrieb:


> schade, ist zwar echt nicht mein ding, sich hier erst beweisen zu müssen aber gut.
> 
> ach ja, @herr schwall so wie es hier hängt -> 11428g  (mit 2,25" nn)



Krass, das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht  . Teileliste würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (30. November 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Mein neues LTD Race. Noch gaaaaanz neu und sauber. Eingesaut wird es morgen.



Naja, dann hat Dein "Drama" ja endlich ein Ende...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. November 2007)

Ja hat es. Sogar ein recht schnelles.


----------



## Maeggus (1. Dezember 2007)

Hy,

auch ich habe mir ein Bike aufgebaut. Cube-Rahmen unter einem anderen Label. "No-Shimano" - Produkt. 




und mein Tourenbike


----------



## Beff1 (1. Dezember 2007)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Mein neues LTD Race. Noch gaaaaanz neu und sauber. Eingesaut wird es morgen.





Werden die Rahmen nun wieder dünner, oder sieht das nur auf dem Bild so aus?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke das täuscht. Das ist ein 22er Rahmen. Da wirken die Rohre etwas dünner weil sie länger sind.


----------



## Nord_heider (1. Dezember 2007)

das bike meiner Frau


----------



## Nord_heider (1. Dezember 2007)

wir !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hako1800 (1. Dezember 2007)

Moment nicht so schnell

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439202/cat/500/ppuser/102448


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (1. Dezember 2007)

hako1800 schrieb:


> Ich in bessere quali
> /fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439202/cat/500/ppuser/102448




Siehst Du, geht doch


----------



## hako1800 (1. Dezember 2007)

Ja die 3 Fragezeichen laufen gerade im Kino!


----------



## E=MC² (1. Dezember 2007)

Die Pedale passen perfekt!


----------



## hako1800 (1. Dezember 2007)

Danke, in Natur ist das Blau etwas blass,mir gefällt es auch


----------



## Bond007 (1. Dezember 2007)

*@Nord_heider:*  Zwei sehr schöne "Würfel", die Ihr euch da geholt habt´s!!  
Wüsste nicht, für welche der beiden geilen Lackierungen ich mich entscheiden würde, schauen einfach perfekt aus!


----------



## tifortu (1. Dezember 2007)

zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein schwarzer Würfel...






... steht seit heut im Wohnzimmer und erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit...

mehr Fotos vom Stereo K24 gibts in meinen Alben!


----------



## LoB (1. Dezember 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein schwarzer Würfel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr geil aus dein Stereo!
Hast dus schon abgestimmt und gefahren? Mich würde mal interessieren wie es mit dem Wippen der Talas im Wiegetritt aussieht, soll ja 2008 um einiges besser geworden sein.


----------



## biker1967 (1. Dezember 2007)

Nord_heider schrieb:


> das bike meiner Frau


Welche Größe ist das nun?
Sieht sehr schick aus das teil 
Wurde gegenüber der Serienausstattung etwas geändert(Pedale klar)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifortu (1. Dezember 2007)

heut beim Händler bin ich gefahren womit auch das Fahrwerk eingestellt wurde. Wippen kann ich noch nichts genaueres sagen, aber an der Talas kann man alles einstellen was man sich vorstellen kann...

Absenkung, Logout mit Auslöseeinstellung, und, und, und...


----------



## Eddi70 (2. Dezember 2007)

....die ganzen Pics.....wooow...ein Bike cooler als das nächste.. 
Wie kann man sich bloß die Wartezeit verkürzen??? ...warte nun seit Okt. auf ein Stereo/The One/Milky orange.
So Gott will  werde ich es auch noch dieses Jahr schaffen ein paar Fotos einzustellen...bis dahin gibts weiterhin Kopfkino,Kopfkino,Kopfkino


----------



## tifortu (2. Dezember 2007)

Das Milky orange hätte ich eventuell auch genommen. Doch dann kam nur K24 in Frage, und da gibts ja nur das Grün. Das sieht zwar auch richtig gut aus, aber war min dann doch zuu auffällig. Vor allem ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese Pulverbeschichtung nicht perfekt ist wenn man ganz genau hiinschaut.


----------



## breakdenzer (2. Dezember 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> Das Milky orange hätte ich eventuell auch genommen. Doch dann kam nur K24 in Frage, und da gibts ja nur das Grün. Das sieht zwar auch richtig gut aus, aber war min dann doch zuu auffällig. Vor allem ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese Pulverbeschichtung nicht perfekt ist wenn man ganz genau hiinschaut.



Mal ne andere Frage - warum hast du den Sattel gewechselt? Find den richtig geil dieses Jahr!


----------



## Nord_heider (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
also geändert wurde bis jetzt noch nicht viel.
Die Pedalen und Hörnchen sowie der Sattel ( der jetzige ist ein Terrie  - passt meiner Frau am Besten)
Zur größe - ist ein 18" Rahmen.


Gruß der Nord_heider


----------



## amstaff86 (2. Dezember 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


mein cube einfach rattenscharf aber ich steige um auf nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (2. Dezember 2007)

Das war heute ein geiles Wetter zum biken


----------



## tifortu (2. Dezember 2007)

> Mal ne andere Frage - warum hast du den Sattel gewechselt? Find den richtig geil dieses Jahr!



Das mit dem Rot passt natürlich gut, aber der Nisene macht Probleme im Dambereich und sieht meiner Meinung von der Seite etwas lasch aus. Ausserdem ist der andere ein Yutaak und der ist mit dem Nisene nicht Vergleichbar.


----------



## Iceman79 (3. Dezember 2007)

hi,
...ja dann stell ich mein Drahtesel auch mal vor  








Sind normalerweise noch andere Pedallen drauf, musste ich aber, da der Schuh den geist aufgab kurzfristig wechseln...

MfG

Damian


----------



## breakdenzer (3. Dezember 2007)

Schöner Rahmen! Was kostet der Race eigentlich als Rahmenkit?


----------



## ren` (3. Dezember 2007)

Größere Bilder bitte! Da kann man ja garnix erkennen.


----------



## Iceman79 (3. Dezember 2007)

Sorry wegen der Auflösung  
Was so ein Rahmenkit kostet, kann ich dir nicht sagen - ist mir auch nicht bekannt das es welche von diesem Model gibt....
Der neue Rahmen hat mir halt gefallen  sieht ech cool aus!!!
Auf meine alten Anbeuteile ist echt verlass und die neuen kann man gut vertiecken... ich habe so lange an meinem alten CUBE geschraubt bis ich zufreiden war, Federweg , Lenker, Sattel, Vorbau, Räder, Reifen....
Und die Formuler Bremse ist auch nicht mein bester Freund (bin aber der einzige der Probleme mit der hat )

MfG

Damian


----------



## breakdenzer (3. Dezember 2007)

ja und was kostet der rahmen?


----------



## CopyMaster (3. Dezember 2007)

299


----------



## Iceman79 (3. Dezember 2007)

....kommt hin ;-)


----------



## Iceman79 (4. Dezember 2007)

....aber wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht ob es den Race Rahmen als Rahmenkit gibt?
Das einzige was ich an Kits gefunden haben war das hier: http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/index.php/cPath/22_45_279?osCsid=7579761940010aab829754623f89396e 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (4. Dezember 2007)

so, mal wieder foto´s.

mein gutes, altes AMS PRO FR.


----------



## breakdenzer (4. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Bilder - schönes Bike!!!


----------



## Sunset (4. Dezember 2007)

danke!

so schön kann ein november sein


----------



## tifortu (4. Dezember 2007)

Von welchem Jahr ist denn das Bike? Ich hab nun schon öffter diese XTR-Kurbel gesehen...


----------



## Sunset (4. Dezember 2007)

war ein 2005er modell....


----------



## tifortu (4. Dezember 2007)

Das war noch vor meiner Bike-Zeit. Gefällt mir aber trotzdem voll gut. Die Kurbel hat was!


----------



## Sunset (4. Dezember 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> Das war noch vor meiner Bike-Zeit. Gefällt mir aber trotzdem voll gut. Die Kurbel hat was!


 
kann ich nur zustimmen. mir persönlich gefällt die neue 970er version nicht mehr ganz so gut. man bekommt diese 960er kurbel aber aktuell noch recht gut. liegt preislich so zwischen 169 - 189 euro


----------



## citycobra (5. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal noch ein Bild meines 22" Cube Ltd Team. Das habe ich die letzten Tage allerdings auf einen 20" Radon ZR Litening Rahmen umgebaut, weil mir der 22" Rahmen einfach zu groß war. Trotzdem fand ich den Cube Rahmen genauso schön, wie den neuen Radon Rahmen. Ich werde den Cube Rahmen übrigens demnächst in den Bikemarkt setzen, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Anto (6. Dezember 2007)

Auf den Dächern von Berlin:

Ist ein jungfräuliches LTD PRO 07 kurz vor der Tuningphase  














Sind leider nur *Handypics*, aber dafür ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (7. Dezember 2007)

Grüße euch, dann will ich mal mein Einzelstück hier zu euch einstellen.


----------



## MPK (7. Dezember 2007)

Sieht gut aus. Vor allem mit der weissen Gabel.
Nur mir persönlich gefällt der Lenker und der Sattel von der Optik her nich so.

Ne Frage am Rande: Ist das wirklich ein Ltd Team Rahmen? (da deiner ne Aufnahme für eine Felgenbremse hinten dran hat)


----------



## Yoshi- (7. Dezember 2007)

Servus,

Sattel, Sattelstütze sowie Kurbel werden noch ausgetauscht! Ist ein LTD Team Rahmen in Race schrift und Farbe, Allerdings ist das blau dunkler als das eigentliche Race! Ebend ein einzellstück von Cube. Auf diesem wege nochmal, Danke CUBE 

Mfg Emiras


----------



## MPK (7. Dezember 2007)

mh......

habe feststellen müssen, das mein altes Ltd Team und mein Reaction auch diese Aufnahme hinten dran haben. 

Wie kommst Du denn zu der Farbe beim Ltd Team? 



nur am Rande: mein Ltd Team versuche ich grade über eBay zu verkaufen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-LTD-Team-Sc...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Yoshi- (7. Dezember 2007)

Farbe! Fehllackierung, hat auch zwei stellen wo nicht sauber gelackt wurde! Aber sieht man sehr schwer!


----------



## MPK (7. Dezember 2007)

Sorry das ich weiter nerve, aber hast Du das vom Händler oder war das ein Werksverkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (7. Dezember 2007)

HI, Händler (Messe)


----------



## Yoshi- (7. Dezember 2007)

es gibt nur diesen einen Rahmen den Du da siehst!!! Also auch haben wollen *kopfschüttel*

Sorry für doppelpost!!!


----------



## MPK (7. Dezember 2007)

INTERESSE - nicht wegen "auch haben wollen" sondern wegen [wie kommt der denn an eine Fehlprodunktion ran]

Ich habe mir im September erst ein Reaction zugelegt und bin mit dem super zufrieden und werde dieses wohl auch einige Zeit noch fahren. (das habe ich allerdings auch bei meinem Ltd Team gesagt, welches ich mir erst im Mai diesen Jahres zugelegt hatte)


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein neuer Stachel! Hoffentlich wirds bald wieder Frühling, ich kanns gar nicht erwarten mein "Gerät" auszuprobieren, grins.....


----------



## LoB (8. Dezember 2007)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Mein neuer Stachel! Hoffentlich wirds bald wieder Frühling, ich kanns gar nicht erwarten mein "Gerät" auszuprobieren, grins.....



Sehr geil!!!
Aber willst du es wirklich erst im Frühling ausprobieren  ???
Wie willst du das schaffen  ...


----------



## CQB (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein neues Edge Zone 2007
ein übelst stabiler Ramen


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Dezember 2007)

LoB schrieb:


> Sehr geil!!!
> Aber willst du es wirklich erst im Frühling ausprobieren  ???
> Wie willst du das schaffen  ...



Tja, bei und schneits halt für gewöhnlich im Winter, wie so grade eben..... Und für den Schnee, Dreck, Salz auf den Straßen ist mir das "Gerät" einfach zu schade. Gehn wir halt noch ein paar Monate zum Skifahrn aber dann....... juuuuuuhhhhuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Mustang (8. Dezember 2007)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Mein neuer Stachel! Hoffentlich wirds bald wieder Frühling, ich kanns gar nicht erwarten mein "Gerät" auszuprobieren, grins.....



wow.... schöner stacheliger Würfel mit einer Hammerlackierung!

Wie schwer bzw. leicht ist denn der Stachel? Die Werksangaben von Cube sind ja immer sehr sehr "sportlich"


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Dezember 2007)

Mustang schrieb:


> wow.... schöner stacheliger Würfel mit einer Hammerlackierung!
> 
> Wie schwer bzw. leicht ist denn der Stachel? Die Werksangaben von Cube sind ja immer sehr sehr "sportlich"



Ich komm auf gewogene 11,5 Kilo so wie auf dem Foto . Aber die Reifen sind ja noch nicht Tubeless,  da würden sicher nochmal 400gr. gehen und wenn ich dann den HAC noch wegrechne, dann ist man schon bei den angegebenen 10,9 kg. Ich find die Angaben von Cube sind schon sehr passend... 
Die Lackierung ist schon der Hammer, aber das ist halt einfach die 2008er Teamlackierung, so werden alle Teammodelle ausgeliefert. Aber du hast schon recht, ich find sie auch hammermäßig... :verliebtdreinschau:


----------



## citycobra (8. Dezember 2007)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Mein neuer Stachel! Hoffentlich wirds bald wieder Frühling, ich kanns gar nicht erwarten mein "Gerät" auszuprobieren, grins.....



dein neues bike ist ein echter traum. die lackierung gefiel mir bereits im aktuellen cube-prospekt super gut. machst du denn noch was an der vorderen leitungsverlegung? ich hätte angst, dass es auf dauer den lack ruiniert.

aber noch eine frage in eigener sache. was ist das denn für ein schicker montageständer. ich bin im moment auf der suche nach so einem teil und die meisten von topeak und co gefallen mir von der befestigung des bikes her absolut nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CQB (8. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch einmal ein paar Eindrücke von meinem Edge Zone  






Und noch eins mit dem Cube Acid eines Kollegen





Meinungen sind erwünscht


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. Dezember 2007)

citycobra schrieb:


> dein neues bike ist ein echter traum. die lackierung gefiel mir bereits im aktuellen cube-prospekt super gut. machst du denn noch was an der vorderen leitungsverlegung? ich hätte angst, dass es auf dauer den lack ruiniert.
> 
> aber noch eine frage in eigener sache. was ist das denn für ein schicker montageständer. ich bin im moment auf der suche nach so einem teil und die meisten von topeak und co gefallen mir von der befestigung des bikes her absolut nicht.



Hallo Citycobra,
an der vorderen Leitungsverlegung mache ich natürlich noch Schutzfolie an den Rahmen, damit da nichts verkratzt wird.  Hab ich bei meinem alten auch schon gemacht und kommt natürlich auch an mein neues. Ich muß die Folie halt mal demnächst bestellen.... Aber das hat ja eh noch ein paar Monate Zeit, denn jetzt ist ja eh erst mal Winter..... 
Der Montageständer ist zwar schick, ich kann ihn aber nur bedingt empfehlen, am besten sind immer noch die, an denen man das Bike an der Sattelstütze festklemmt. Wenn ich mal wieder mehr Kohle habe, werd ich mir auch so einen holen....

Schöne Vorweihnachtszeit noch....


----------



## schweffl (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein AMS Pro nach der gestrigen Nikolaus-Tour.


----------



## fx:flow (9. Dezember 2007)

kleiner bitte


----------



## citycobra (9. Dezember 2007)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hallo Citycobra,
> an der vorderen Leitungsverlegung mache ich natürlich noch Schutzfolie an den Rahmen, damit da nichts verkratzt wird.  Hab ich bei meinem alten auch schon gemacht und kommt natürlich auch an mein neues. Ich muß die Folie halt mal demnächst bestellen.... Aber das hat ja eh noch ein paar Monate Zeit, denn jetzt ist ja eh erst mal Winter.....
> Der Montageständer ist zwar schick, ich kann ihn aber nur bedingt empfehlen, am besten sind immer noch die, an denen man das Bike an der Sattelstütze festklemmt. Wenn ich mal wieder mehr Kohle habe, werd ich mir auch so einen holen....
> 
> Schöne Vorweihnachtszeit noch....



vielen dank für die info zum montageständer, dann werde ich wohl auch zum teleskop-modell greifen. ich weiß ja nicht genau welche folie du verwendest aber ich kann dir die von foliatec empfehlen (kfz-bereich steinschlagschutz). habe ich bereits bei 2 bikes verwendet und die hält bombenmäßig.  

wünsche dir auch noch eine schöne vorweihnachtszeit.


----------



## home (9. Dezember 2007)

so..bin´s auch mal wieder!!!hab mir nen neuen laufradsatz gegönnt und war ja erst recht skeptisch ob des alles passt aber wie man sieht,schauts doch richtig gut aus.. " bin stolz auf mich " wie gesagt wird´s demnächst mit der xt´08 kurbel,schaltwerk und shifter weitergehen. die bremsanlage belass ich bei der formula,da kann man nicht meckern.. bin am überlegen den alten laufradsatz zu verkaufen,was kann man dafür verlangen,bin ca.3500km damit gefahren,sind optisch und technisch noch im einwandfreiem zustand??? <A href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/443425"][/url]" target=_blank>


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. Dezember 2007)

citycobra schrieb:


> vielen dank für die info zum montageständer, dann werde ich wohl auch zum teleskop-modell greifen. ich weiß ja nicht genau welche folie du verwendest aber ich kann dir die von foliatec empfehlen (kfz-bereich steinschlagschutz). habe ich bereits bei 2 bikes verwendet und die hält bombenmäßig.
> 
> wünsche dir auch noch eine schöne vorweihnachtszeit.



Sach ma....., welche Folie hast du denn da? Hast du da bitte mal einen Link? Die HP von Foliatec hab ich gefunden, aber haben die auch so vorgefertigte , ausgestanzte Folien? Ohne viel selber rumschneiden?
Danke!
Gruß


----------



## ren` (9. Dezember 2007)

Wie ist denn die URL von FoliaTec?


----------



## Anto (9. Dezember 2007)

home schrieb:


> .. bin am überlegen den alten laufradsatz zu verkaufen,was kann man dafür verlangen,bin ca.3500km damit gefahren,sind optisch und technisch noch im einwandfreiem zustand???



Warst du damit nicht zufrieden oder warum der Wechsel? Mal abgesehen von den 3500 km. Oder stand Weihnachten schon vor der Türe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. Dezember 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die URL von FoliaTec?



Kennst du google? Ok, wieder einer dem man´s auf´m Silbertablett servieren muß: www.foliatec.de


----------



## ren` (9. Dezember 2007)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Kennst du google?



Nein. Was ist das?

Aber hey... wie war das mit dem Glashaus?



Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hast du da bitte mal einen Link?


----------



## citycobra (10. Dezember 2007)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Sach ma....., welche Folie hast du denn da? Hast du da bitte mal einen Link? Die HP von Foliatec hab ich gefunden, aber haben die auch so vorgefertigte , ausgestanzte Folien? Ohne viel selber rumschneiden?
> Danke!
> Gruß



ich benutze immer die "carstyling - lackschutz folie" (art.-nr. 3410).
http://carstyling.azoshop.com/shu_shop/index.php?kid=361&id=503&oka=|3|361|157|&s=1&sid=89096ea2b890811b2db469e31c65b9cc dies ist der direktlink zum shop. ich habe mir bis dato immer die folien selbst zurecht geschnitten. da kann man die dinger wenigstens absolut exakt schneiden. gewöhnungsbedürftig ist allerdings die anbringung auf wasserbasis. man haut zunächst jede menge fitwasser unter die folie und plaziert sie dann exakt an die stelle wo sie verklebt werden soll. anschließend muss man mit einem silikonschaber (liegt bei obigem artikel bei) das wasser unter der folie verdrängen.

der vorteil dieser technik ist allerdings, dass man die folie beispielsweise auch auf einem eloxierten rahmen ohne lufteinschlüsse verarbeiten kann. also ich bin top zufrieden aber die folien sind natürlich auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## de_hippi (10. Dezember 2007)

citycobra schrieb:


> ich benutze immer die "carstyling - lackschutz folie" (art.-nr. 3410).
> http://carstyling.azoshop.com/shu_shop/index.php?kid=361&id=503&oka=|3|361|157|&s=1&sid=89096ea2b890811b2db469e31c65b9cc dies ist der direktlink zum shop. ich habe mir bis dato immer die folien selbst zurecht geschnitten. da kann man die dinger wenigstens absolut exakt schneiden. gewöhnungsbedürftig ist allerdings die anbringung auf wasserbasis. man haut zunächst jede menge fitwasser unter die folie und plaziert sie dann exakt an die stelle wo sie verklebt werden soll. anschließend muss man mit einem silikonschaber (liegt bei obigem artikel bei) das wasser unter der folie verdrängen.
> 
> der vorteil dieser technik ist allerdings, dass man die folie beispielsweise auch auf einem eloxierten rahmen ohne lufteinschlüsse verarbeiten kann. also ich bin top zufrieden aber die folien sind natürlich auch nicht ganz billig.



seit wann nutzt du diese folie?
könntest du mal detail aufnahmen machen?
wie gut sieht man die folie?
wird sie stark beschädigt, wenn die kette aufschlägt?
geräusch dämmend ist die best. nicht so stark, wie neopren oder?


----------



## citycobra (10. Dezember 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> seit wann nutzt du diese folie?
> könntest du mal detail aufnahmen machen?
> wie gut sieht man die folie?
> wird sie stark beschädigt, wenn die kette aufschlägt?
> geräusch dämmend ist die best. nicht so stark, wie neopren oder?



also als kettenschutz würde ich die folie mittlerweile nicht mehr einsetzen. das problem ist die wucht, die hinter einem solchen kettenaufschlag steckt. ein aluminiumrahmen ist vom material her einfach zu weich und der dämpfungswert der folie nicht groß genug. da müsste man allerdings auch eine folie von gut einem millimeter dicke aufkleben, damit dem rahmen nichts passiert. das ist in der praxis nicht umzusetzen. für die kettenstrebe würde ich immer einen schutz aus neopren verwenden, weil bei einem chainsuck keine folie der welt helfen wird. 

die folie würde ich hauptsächlich zum lackschutz in "scheuerbereichen" einsetzen oder eben als schutz gegen steinschläge unterhalb des rahmens.

ich habe dir mal ein paar detailbilder meines aktuell zum verkauf stehenden cube rahmens auf meinen webspace geladen. die bilder habe ich im makromodus mit der maximalen auflösung der kamera geschossen. der seitenaufbau kann also einen moment dauern. die folie auf den bildern befindet sich seit juli 2006 auf der hinteren strebe und müsste langsam mal erneuert werden. 

http://www.familieschmiedel.de/cube/cube-folie.html


----------



## Turbo_R3 (11. Dezember 2007)

So, dann zeig ich mal mein Cube.
Seit letzten Sa meins, schon die ersten 2 Schlammschlachten hinter sich und ich bin begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F1o (12. Dezember 2007)

@Cube_Airmatic:
Geil, das erste 2008er Sting das ich sehe. Gefällt mir gut. Hab mir Anfang Oktober auch eins bestellt und hoffe es kommt bald. Seit wann hast du deins? Wann bestellt?


----------



## Jonez (12. Dezember 2007)

Turbo_R3 schrieb:


> So, dann zeig ich mal mein Cube.
> Seit letzten Sa meins, schon die ersten 2 Schlammschlachten hinter sich und ich bin begeistert.



Scharfes Bike (Bild)


----------



## aloha2002 (12. Dezember 2007)

Turbo_R3 schrieb:


> So, dann zeig ich mal mein Cube.
> Seit letzten Sa meins, schon die ersten 2 Schlammschlachten hinter sich und ich bin begeistert.



Hi,
hast auch bessere Bilder?
Bitte kein psd (Photoshop-Format). Das machts nur unnötig groß bei relativ kleiner Bildgröße und ist nur zum berbeiten gedacht. Lass das psd nächstes Mal groß und generier ein jpeg mit guter Qualität draus.
grüße
aloha


----------



## Turbo_R3 (12. Dezember 2007)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast auch bessere Bilder?
> Bitte kein psd (Photoshop-Format). Das machts nur unnötig groß bei relativ kleiner Bildgröße und ist nur zum berbeiten gedacht. Lass das psd nächstes Mal groß und generier ein jpeg mit guter Qualität draus.
> grüße
> aloha


Warum werden die Anhänge auf so minimale Dateigrößen begrenzt?
Hier mal der Link zum Lieferanten:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000209&product=A001639


----------



## rolling cubes (12. Dezember 2007)

erst am Anfang. Werde euch am laufenden halten


----------



## tifortu (13. Dezember 2007)

Turbo_R3 schrieb:


> Warum werden die Anhänge auf so minimale Dateigrößen begrenzt?


Damit bei denen (mtb-news.de) nicht die Festplatten überquellen. Ein jpg kann bei geringer Dateigröße eine große Bildgröße bei guter Qualität haben. 



rolling cubes schrieb:


> erst am Anfang. Werde euch am laufenden halten


Würde mich ja brennend interessieren, was das heiße Gerät gekostet hat.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. Dezember 2007)

F1o schrieb:


> @Cube_Airmatic:
> Geil, das erste 2008er Sting das ich sehe. Gefällt mir gut. Hab mir Anfang Oktober auch eins bestellt und hoffe es kommt bald. Seit wann hast du deins? Wann bestellt?



Ich hab meins seit letzte Woche.... Bestellt? Hhhhhhmmmmmm, lange her.... Aber jetzt ist ja eh Winter......., viel Spass beim warten...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Nun, da ich ja hauptsächlich nur Cube fahre, präsentiere ich euch hier mal meine Gelände-Würfel. 



 




Von Links angefangen:

Mein Cube LTD Team K18, RH 20´,Modell 2007, dient zurzeit als Schtadtschlampe und Arbeitsfahrrad, mit Sigma Mirage Evo+EvoX, Bereifung Albert, Ritchey Comp Riser 680 Lenker, Ergo Magnesium Griffe, Alien II Plattformpedale, und als Eratz einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit Big Apples. 





Dann meine letztere Errungenschaft und die perfekte Ergänzung im All-Mountain-Enduro-Bereich. 

Ein Cube Stereo K24 mit Manitou Minute Federgabel,zurzeit das Hauptrad im Gelände, Modell 2007, RH 18´,Fat Albert Bereifung, Alien II Plattformpedale.




Und zuletzt mein Cube LTD Pro 2007, dient als Hüpf und Sprungbike weils schön klein ist in 16´ und bei einer Tour nimmts die Frau zum Biken. Mit Nobby Nic Bereifung und Plattformpedale.


----------



## E=MC² (13. Dezember 2007)

Da hast du 2007 ja ganz schön kräftig zugelangt!


----------



## dave_01 (13. Dezember 2007)

Toller Fuhrpark!  

Warum hast Du das Stereo in RH 18'? Beim LTD hast Du hingegen 20'. Die Überhöhung bei Stereo sieht am Foto ja recht gewaltig aus. Wie kommst du damit zurecht?

(Ich frage, weil ich vor der Wahl stehe: entweder ein Stereo 20' in Schwarz gleich  einpacken und mitnehmen, oder ein 22' in mikly green im April  
Mit meiner Größe bin ich bei rd. 21' und habe mich am 20' auch wohlgefühlt, beim 22' hätte ich halt eine geringere Überhöhung.)

lg
Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (13. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt müsstest du dich nur noch teilen können.


----------



## Cubeflizer (13. Dezember 2007)

dave_01 schrieb:


> Toller Fuhrpark!
> (Ich frage, weil ich vor der Wahl stehe: entweder ein Stereo 20' in Schwarz gleich  einpacken und mitnehmen, oder ein 22' in mikly green im April
> Mit meiner Größe bin ich bei rd. 21' und *habe mich am 20' auch wohlgefühlt*, beim 22' hätte ich halt eine geringere Überhöhung.)
> Dave



Wenn du dich wohl gefühlt hast ist doch alles perfekt oder??
Und ich würde das Stereo aschon fast als Spaß Bike sehen und ein kleiner Rahmen ist somit doch besser, aus meiner sicht. Außerdemist eine große Überhöhung ist doch nichts schlimmes, würde ich sagen.

MfG
Cubeflizer

PS: vielleicht schaffe ich es demnächst mal meinen neuen Reaction-Rahmen rein zu stellen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Dezember 2007)

Bin alle Größen vom Stereo schon Probe gefahren und die 18´passen finde ich perfekt und komme super damit auf den Trails zurecht. Hatte vorher nach einem 20´Stereo gesucht (wegen dem HT), aber das ist mir viel zu hoch.
Nun will ich für 2008 nur noch einen schnellen RR-Flitzer und dann muss nur noch so was angeschafft werden:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/TEAM-KID-160_id_20866_.htm

Langsam hat das Auto schon keinen Platz mehr in der Garage. muss mal nach einer Hängelösung für die Decke schauen bzw selbstbauen.


----------



## home (13. Dezember 2007)

ähhmmm..muß zugeben,dass ich jetzt auch auf den zug aufgesprungen bin, alles schwere zum leichten zu tauschen..  als nächstes wird der antriebsstrang dran sein und zu guter letzt die gabel. möcht mir so nach und nach nen´kleinen rennhobel z´samstellen..


----------



## millergodlike (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen,

Nachdem mich im Sommer das Biken neu begeistert hat hab ich heute mein Cube Ltd Pro 2008 "18" beim Händler abholen können. Bisher sind keine Veränderung am Bike außer das Licht. Als frischer Neuling muss ich mich erstmal ans Biken herantasten und das geht mit dem Bike soweit ganz gut denke ich.

gruss.


----------



## ren` (14. Dezember 2007)

millergodlike schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> Als frischer Neuling muss ich mich erstmal ans Biken herantasten und das geht mit dem Bike soweit ganz gut denke ich.



Genau das hab ich mir im Sommer auch gedacht und ein halbes Jahr später das Fritzz geholt


----------



## home (16. Dezember 2007)

so ihr cube´r..hab mich trotz eiseskälte die letzten beiden tage rausgetraut um den neuen laufradsatz zu testen und bin sehr zufrieden damit(stabil/wiegetritt-fest/leicht)!!! bin zwar gut bis oben hin zugeschnürt gefahren,aber ich glaub zu weihnachten sind noch ein paar schöne warme klammotten fällig... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444965


----------



## tedeschino (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
habe meinem 6 Jährigen Sohn ein 20" Cube zusammen geschraubt.
40 Stunden Arbeit stecken da drinnen. Ich poste mal die vorher nachher Bilder.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe meinem 6 Jährigen Sohn ein 20" Cube zusammen geschraubt.
> 40 Stunden Arbeit stecken da drinnen. Ich poste mal die vorher nachher Bilder.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/445794
> ...


Denke mal du wirst bald einen glücklichen Junior haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Dezember 2007)

hallo cuberianer ,

hier mal mein 3 tes cube. mein persönliches weihnachtgeschenk


----------



## Spalthammer (21. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Rad und Frohe Weihnachten!

Ich hoffe du bekamst Mengenrabatt


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (21. Dezember 2007)

So, hier ist es nun mein Cube Sting K24 Teamline 18 Zoll


----------



## ren` (21. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo cuberianer ,
> 
> hier mal mein 3 tes cube. mein persönliches weihnachtgeschenk



Hast du dir nun auch endlich eins gekauft?    Du wirst damit definitiv viel Spaß haben


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Dezember 2007)

was heißt hier endlich  ? 
wenn ich das von meiner freundin noch mitrechne sind´s schon vier.
und das verkaufte ams pro 2005 wofür ich mir das stereo gegönnt hab, noch nicht mal mitgerechnet .

ich find die dinger einfach  geil


----------



## patrese993 (22. Dezember 2007)

ich bin dann auch mal so frei, meine kleine Herzdame zu präsentieren:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (22. Dezember 2007)

@Muskelzuckungen:

Sehr schönes Sting hast du da - kannst du mir bitte einen Gefallen tun und mal ein Detailbild vom Sattel (am besten schräg von oben) reinstellen!
Wär super, Danke!


----------



## citycobra (22. Dezember 2007)

es hätte zeitlich nicht besser passen können. ich durfte heute mein ams125 (k24) in black'n'red abholen. in 20 zoll passt mir das teil wie maßgeschneidert.


----------



## Spectrum (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal mein Stereo im aktuellen Setup.








Frohe Weihnachten
VG Alex


----------



## schweffl (23. Dezember 2007)

Was für einen Sattel hast du denn da drauf? Ist das ein BG-Sattel von SPECIALIZED?


----------



## Spectrum (23. Dezember 2007)

schweffl schrieb:


> Was für einen Sattel hast du denn da drauf? Ist das ein BG-Sattel von SPECIALIZED?



Ja, es ist der Avatar von SPECIALIZED. Den hab ich mir mal aufmessen lassen und ich muß sagen der paßt ideal.

VG Alex


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (23. Dezember 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> So, hier ist es nun mein Cube Sting K24 Teamline 18 Zoll



Schönes Teil,  da können wir ja zusammen im Team fahren, wo wohnst denn?  Sehe ich grade.........im Westerwald...... Is vllt. dann doch ein bisschen weit bis nach Bayerns Süden....
Ich bin ja auch stolzer Besitzer eines Team 2008.  Siehst du in meiner Galerie.
Viel Spass mit deinem Weihnachtgeschenk!!


----------



## E=MC² (23. Dezember 2007)

@Spectrum: Weiße Felgen würden noch super passen!


----------



## Spectrum (23. Dezember 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> @Spectrum: Weiße Felgen würden noch super passen!



Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.. aber gib mir mal ein Tip WELCHE!?
Sie sollten nicht bleischwer, bezahlbar sein und mein fast 3stelliges Gewicht vertragen.
VG
Alex


----------



## E=MC² (23. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm. so etwas vielleicht...


----------



## marschi112 (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich als anfänger hab mir nen neues cube LTD Race zugelegt.
Und komme gut damit klar.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/447197/cat/500/ppuser/105717


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dexter90 (23. Dezember 2007)

marschi112 schrieb:


> Ich als anfänger hab mir nen neues cube LDT Race zugelegt.
> Und komme gut damit klar.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/447197/cat/500/ppuser/105717



Schönes Bike. Die Lackierung ist echt top


----------



## Snevern (23. Dezember 2007)

So mein Ams pro 125 fast Fertig  













Schöne Feiertage Wünsche ich euch alle


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (23. Dezember 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> @Muskelzuckungen:
> 
> Sehr schönes Sting hast du da - kannst du mir bitte einen Gefallen tun und mal ein Detailbild vom Sattel (am besten schräg von oben) reinstellen!
> Wär super, Danke!



Hi ShogunZ,

Ich antworte mal für Muskelzuckungen da ich ja auch den selben Sattel auf meinem Sting habe.

Das ist genau der Sattel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-SLR...ryZ81678QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

An der Seite steht in roter Schrift "Cube" drauf...

Gruß


----------



## Hemme (23. Dezember 2007)

Nach eine AMS 05, einem Stereo 07 jetzt mal was ganz anderes.
Ein Litening HPC 08 (wiegt grad mal halb so viel wie mein Stereo).





Und hier noch der letzte Stand des Stereo:





Abweichend vom originalzustand:
TalasX nach RLC getauscht, Syntace Moto Griffe, grosse Scheibe vorne, Flite, NobbyNic vorne, Selbstgemachter Dämpferschutz


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (23. Dezember 2007)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hi ShogunZ,
> 
> Ich antworte mal für Muskelzuckungen da ich ja auch den selben Sattel auf meinem Sting habe.
> 
> ...



Hi, habe ihm schon meine Bilder gemailt und der Sattel sieht doch anders aus.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Sunset (23. Dezember 2007)

Hemme schrieb:


> Ein Litening HPC 08 (wiegt grad mal halb so viel wie mein Stereo).


 
lecker teilchen! gefällt!! will haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## E=MC² (24. Dezember 2007)

Mir gefällts nicht. Das Rad wirkt mit all den Farben viel zu überladen. Ich steh da eher auf Schlichtheit.


----------



## CQB (24. Dezember 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Mir gefällts nicht. Das Rad wirkt mit all den Farben viel zu überladen. Ich steh da eher auf Schlichtheit.



geht mir genau so


----------



## CopyMaster (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich entdecke an dem Rad ganze 4 verschiedene Farben. Davon zwei etwa gleich stark vertreten und zwei weitere in verschwindend geringem Anteil, gerade so, dass es nicht langweilig ist. Hört sich für mich nach ner prima Verteilung an.  

Hauptsache nicht schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo_R3 (24. Dezember 2007)

Alles Geschmackssache und jedem wie es ihm gefällt.

Ich find schwarz übrigens Super


----------



## Kenny II (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt ziemlich super   
Frohe Weihnachten!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turbo_R3 (24. Dezember 2007)

So, ich zeig mein gutes Stück auch noch mal:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=447692&cat=500

Seit 14 Tagen meins......


----------



## citycobra (24. Dezember 2007)

Hemme schrieb:


> Ein Litening HPC 08 (wiegt grad mal halb so viel wie mein Stereo).



ich finds auch einfach nur super. an dem ständig eintönigen schwarz habe ich mich mittlerweile satt gesehen.


----------



## tifortu (25. Dezember 2007)

Turbo_R3 schrieb:


> So, ich zeig mein gutes Stück auch noch mal:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=447692&cat=500
> 
> Seit 14 Tagen meins......




Hast du den Dämpfer für den Schutz extra ausgebaut?


----------



## Turbo_R3 (25. Dezember 2007)

tifortu schrieb:


> Hast du den Dämpfer für den Schutz extra ausgebaut?



Nein, der war (noch) nicht angebaut. Als Notbehelf habe ich da ein Stück Reifen zurecht geschnitten. Der obere Teil saß fest, den Umwerfer hat es auch nicht gestört.
Jetzt hab ich das origanal Schutzblech bekommen und angebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Wieder mal nen Paar Umbaumaßnamen.
Meine Dame mal wieder vorgestellt 






PS: Reifen gibts bald neue 

Gruß!


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (25. Dezember 2007)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen.
> Wieder mal nen Paar Umbaumaßnamen.
> Meine Dame mal wieder vorgestellt
> 
> ...



Top Sattelerhöhung, alle Achtung. Haltungsschäden vorprogrammiert


----------



## Snevern (26. Dezember 2007)

@Sunset ich  würde mich auch über so eine Liste von deinem Stereo noch freuen damit ich sehen kann was ich noch machen kann  


Gruß Snevern


----------



## Sunset (26. Dezember 2007)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


>


 
auch wenn ich persönlich mit der gabel auf kriegsfuß stehe und ich eine xtr oder race face next lp kurbel optisch besser finde (klar!! xt ist nach wie vor das optimum an p/l-verhältniss), ist es ein echt schönes bike, was sich hier mal wieder von dem etwas schnödem einheitsbrei abhebt.

ach ja, tausch mal die silbern wirkenden spacer gegen schwarze aus


----------



## ren` (26. Dezember 2007)




----------



## breakdenzer (26. Dezember 2007)

Das war schon ne arschgeile Lackierung 2007 beim Fritzzzchen, hast du deinen Helm da liegen lassen als sie die Bank gestrichen haben


----------



## Dexter90 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal mein brandneues Flying Circus


----------



## CQB (28. Dezember 2007)

Is ja ne sehr nette Maschine !


----------



## ren` (28. Dezember 2007)

Die Farbe ownt halt alles, nech? 

Was fürn Einsatz-Bereich?


----------



## Dexter90 (29. Dezember 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Die Farbe ownt halt alles, nech?
> 
> Was fürn Einsatz-Bereich?



Sowas zwischen Dirt und leichtem Freeride  Morgen kommen auch noch BigBetty Reifen drauf. Mit den Table Top hat man ja keinerlei Grip im Gelände^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (29. Dezember 2007)

Cube Reaction






Gruß Jonez


----------



## breakdenzer (29. Dezember 2007)

Wahnsinn das Photo! Was / wo warn das ?


----------



## citycobra (29. Dezember 2007)

jo das bild sieht wirklich genial aus.


----------



## Jonez (30. Dezember 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Wahnsinn das Photo! Was / wo warn das ?



Danke, mit guter Cam wäre es noch besser  

Das ist bei Ottenhöfen/Unterwasser  

Da ist im Hintergrund eine alte Mühle. Die Eiszapfen kommen von der Wasserrinne die zum Mühlenrad führt.



Gruß Jonez


----------



## gibbonhh (30. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal ein kleines Bild von meinem neuen Cube


----------



## Tim2401 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Neuen ...

*CUBE AMS Pro K24 2008 Racing Red*
Das Rot kommt auf den Bilder relytiv schlecht raus...Ist in Wirklichkeit richtig tiefrot leuchtend


----------



## Dexter90 (30. Dezember 2007)

@gibbonhh
Wunderschönes Rad. Diese Farbkombination find ich absolut klasse. Hast sicher viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Gefährt.

@Tim2401
Das Rot find ich absolut geil in kombination mit dem weissen Schriftzug und der weissen Gabel. Noch besser würde es aber rüberkommen wenn die Reifen ganz schwarz wären. Ist aber Geschmackssache. Auch dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## Tim2401 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ja wenn der erste Satz NN runter ist, dann kommen wieder ganz schwarze drauf...
Ich war auch erst skeptisch, wegen der Farbe, wenn man es aber in natura vor einem stehen sieht, ist´s schon ein geiles Rot.... 
Die Bremse (K24) sagt mir persönlich auch mehr zu wie die Louise. Das oft beschriebene Rubbeln bzw. Quitschen kommt gar nicht vor!
Die SRAM Schlatung ist ein Traum, werde wohl nie wieder zu Shimano greifen, aber das ist bei vielen ja ein Glaubenskrieg...

Naja, ansonsten bin ich froh über das Teil, rennt für ein Fully echt wie Sau, die Federgabel ist ein Traum (im Vgl. zur Reba Race), wenn auch wartungsaufwändiger.
Wippen kommt im Lockout so gut wie gar nicht vor, die F100 RLC ist echt ne super Gabel...


----------



## gibbonhh (30. Dezember 2007)

@Tim

Auch ein wirklich schönes rad - ich hatte auch damit geliebäugelt, fand dann aber das AMS 125 einen Tick besser. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (31. Dezember 2007)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das Farbdesign ist bei den 2008er Modellen wirklich wiedermal sehr gelungen. Vorallendingen die Rottöne hätte man kaum besser treffen können. Nicht zu dunkel und nicht zu hell, einfach perfekt.


----------



## Racer87 (31. Dezember 2007)

So, ich habs auch endlich mal geschafft die Bilder meines neuen Reaction hochzuladen und dann will ich sie auch hier gleich zeigen. Is mit der K18 Ausstattung, Ramengröße 20". Bisher noch alles im Orginalzustand, mal schaun, wenn wieder Geld da ist, kommen vielleicht noch einige andere Teile dran.


----------



## Snevern (1. Januar 2008)

Ich mache es mal hier keine lust dafür wieder ein neues thema zu eröffnen 

Frohes Neues Jahr Wünsche ich euch  


Mit freundlichen grüßen aus der Lüneburger Heide 

Snevern


----------



## dave_01 (1. Januar 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Jahr Wünsche ich euch



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an.
Herzliche Grüße aus Wien. (Hier schneit es leicht und die Rauchschwaden von Silvesterfeuerwerk haben sich bereits verzogen)

lG
Dave


----------



## S.D. (1. Januar 2008)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Bild von meinem neuen Cube



Was ist das denn für eine Rahmengröße?
Normalerweise finde ich die Schwinge am AMS 125 etwas überdimensioniert, aber in Verbindung mit dem stark abfallenden Oberrohr und der genialen Lackierung sieht´s absolut super aus.
Vermute mal 16" ?

Gruß


----------



## gibbonhh (1. Januar 2008)

Moin!
Ja, das ist ein 16".  Eigentlich hätte ich ein 17" gebraucht, aber das hat Cube ja nicht. Ich bin noch nicht sehr viel damit gefahren, aber es fühlt sich sehr wendig an.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (1. Januar 2008)

Schönen Guten Tag hast du mal dein AMS PRO 125 gewogen ich würde gerne mal wissen wie viel es wiegt  


Gruß Snevern


----------



## Snevern (1. Januar 2008)

Ist nur ein Test ob es mit mein bild reinstellen funktioniert!!!


----------



## cherokee779 (1. Januar 2008)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> So, hier ist es nun mein Cube Sting K24 Teamline 18 Zoll



Hallo,

echt super das Bike!! 

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen wieviele Flaschenhalter man am Rahmen montieren kann?

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (1. Januar 2008)

Du kannst einen normal befestigen und notfalls noch einen am Unterrohr.


----------



## cherokee779 (1. Januar 2008)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Du kannst einen normal befestigen und notfalls noch einen am Unterrohr.



Danke!


----------



## Leeon (2. Januar 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Rahmengröße?
> Normalerweise finde ich die Schwinge am AMS 125 etwas überdimensioniert, aber in Verbindung mit dem stark abfallenden Oberrohr und der genialen Lackierung sieht´s absolut super aus.
> Vermute mal 16" ?
> 
> Gruß



sieht m.M.n. total komisch aus... oberrohr fällt ZU stark ab und die Schwinge sieht verbogen aus.
gut, dass ich mir kein 16" Rahmen geholt hab.


----------



## gibbonhh (2. Januar 2008)

Hey! Suchst Du Streit??

Ist Geschmackssache. Die Schwinge ist nicht verbogen - das sieht wahrscheinlich nur aus der Perspektive so aus!


----------



## S.D. (2. Januar 2008)

Leeon schrieb:


> sieht m.M.n. total komisch aus... oberrohr fällt ZU stark ab und die Schwinge sieht verbogen aus.
> gut, dass ich mir kein 16" Rahmen geholt hab.



Mir gefallen die kleinen Rahmen sehr gut. Bis 18" meiner Meinung nach total stimmig.
20" u. 22" wirken irgendwie gestreckt und die Rohre unterdimensioniert.
Ist halt Geschmackssache.

Gruß


----------



## citycobra (2. Januar 2008)

*lacht*
mir gefallen die größeren rahmen etwas besser, weil sie geometrischer aussehen. die schwinge kommt durch den größeren rahmen etwas weiter weg vom sitzrohr.

letzten endes ist es aber auch geschmackssache, weil man sich immer bikes in seiner größe anschaut. jemand der immer "kleine" bikes fährt gewöhnt sich an das design und findet es aus diesem grund auch schöner als das bei größeren rahmen. das gleiche gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt.


----------



## breakdenzer (3. Januar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach die stimmigste Rahmenoptik bei 18" und 20" Rahmen.
16" sieht gestaucht aus, 22" gestreckt. 
Von der Optik hätte ich damals gerne ein 18" genommen - aber wegen den ergonomischeren Sitzeigenschaften ein 20" geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. Januar 2008)

Mein Cube AMS Pro 2006, ge_tune_t


----------



## schweffl (4. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich habe heute mal ein wenig begonnen mein Bike meinen Vorstellungen anzupassen. Die Gabel gecleant, Selle Italia SLR XC montiert, Spezialized Flaschenhalter. Morgen werde die Felgen noch gecleant und schon sollte die schlichte Eleganz besser wirken. Was noch folgt ist ein SRAM X.9 Umwerfer, Syntace P6 Sattelstütze und ein Syntace Duraflite Carbon sowie Eggbeater.

Aber jetzt muß ich erst wieder einmal sparen. 

[URL=http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/T8K7G.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/T8L7Q.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/T8N2S.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## breakdenzer (4. Januar 2008)

Jetzt ncoh den Cube Schriftzug mit schwarzem Edding nachziehen  
Ich finde die Gabel zu nackend...


----------



## schweffl (4. Januar 2008)

Tja

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.


----------



## citycobra (4. Januar 2008)

jupp finde ebenfalls das die gabel aussieht als würde sie frieren. *gg*
das ist doch keine frau die man nacküsch machen muss.


----------



## biker1967 (4. Januar 2008)

Tu mir einen Gefallen und schwärze die Reifen komplett. Ich kann die Schwalbe-Schrift auf den Gummis nimmer sehen... :kotz:


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (5. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

habe auch mal mein Handy bemüht und ein paar Bilder von meinem Cuba AMS pro 2008 geschossen.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo, fahre vmtl. das gleiche Bike, Veränderungen sehen gut aus. Wo gibt es den Flaschnhalter und bekommt man auch 2 von denen ans Bike? Preis? Vielen Dank und viel Spaß beim radeln.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. Januar 2008)

So wie es aussieht sind ja da zwei Flaschenhalter dran oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (5. Januar 2008)

Sorry, aber ich meine Sweffl. An meinem Rad sind bereits zwei, kann man ja aber auch wieder gegen andere umtauschen.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (5. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mein Cube AMS Pro 2006, ge_tune_t



Das Rad sieht klasse aus. Immer zufrieden? Wieviele KM hat das Rad Laufleistung? Danke für die Infos


----------



## schweffl (5. Januar 2008)

Hi Rad-und Lauf

schau mal hier nach, da findest du alle Flaschenahlter von Specialized. Meinen gibt es aber nicht mehr.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipCages


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Januar 2008)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Das Rad sieht klasse aus. Immer zufrieden? Wieviele KM hat das Rad Laufleistung? Danke für die Infos



Bin bis jetzt super zufrieden. Ist ein 2006 Modell und hat bis jetzt gut 5000 km runter. Habe noch ein älteres Zeit-Bike mit dem ich noch fahre. So nach und nach habe ich die Teile ausgetauscht. Die rote Sattelstütze von tune wird demnächst gegen einen schwarze von tune ausgetauscht. War mir doch zuviel rot dran.


----------



## home (7. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen..hab da ne´kurze frage!? ..hatte schon jemand probleme mit der k18 hinsichtlich bremshebel.. bei mir ist folgendes vor ca.4wochen zum ersten mal aufgetreten,der bremshebel vom hinterrad blieb nach bremsvorgang bei ca.3/4ausfederung stecken,mußte immer wieder etwas nachdrücken damit er völlig zurückspringt.. dachte erst es kommt durch die kalte witterung oder luft im system,bin also ab zum freundlichen,nachfragen und er meinte..kenn des problem schon von der k24!!!also ab den hebel und einschicken..hoff halt nur es dauert net´alzu lang..


----------



## r19andre (7. Januar 2008)

Jap kenn ich.
Einfach nen tropfen Öl auf das Gelenk des Bremshebels. Ist dann weg

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aw99 (8. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> hallo zusammen..hab da ne´kurze frage!? ..hatte schon jemand probleme mit der k18 hinsichtlich bremshebel.. bei mir ist folgendes vor ca.4wochen zum ersten mal aufgetreten,der bremshebel vom hinterrad blieb nach bremsvorgang bei ca.3/4ausfederung stecken,mußte immer wieder etwas nachdrücken damit er völlig zurückspringt.. dachte erst es kommt durch die kalte witterung oder luft im system,bin also ab zum freundlichen,nachfragen und er meinte..kenn des problem schon von der k24!!!also ab den hebel und einschicken..hoff halt nur es dauert net´alzu lang..



Ist ein bekanntes Problem

Am besten mal über die Suchfkt. gehen, da gibt es einige Infos .

Hatte bei meiner K24 (ams pro Modell 2007) auch das Problem des "hängenden Hebels" wurde vom Händler ausgetauscht.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (8. Januar 2008)

Mein Cube


----------



## Moorlog (8. Januar 2008)

Hi

welche Rahmengröße ist das?

Sieht auf dem Bild estwas gestaucht aus!


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Januar 2008)

mein neues Bike und mein "Team" :











mfg erik !


----------



## stingbuddy (8. Januar 2008)

hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich einen beitrag verfassen und einsetzen kann? Ja und das ist mein kleines schönes 20" radl.  danke.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (8. Januar 2008)

Moorlog schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> welche Rahmengröße ist das?
> 
> Sieht auf dem Bild estwas gestaucht aus!



wenn du das sting teamline meinst, das ist ein 16er
habe mit 5 aufgehört zu wachsen 

bin 171cm groß/klein, ist genau richtig


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Januar 2008)

geht mir genauso => 170cm 

mfg erik !


----------



## Mister P. (9. Januar 2008)

Das grüne Sting ist sehr cool!!
Was hat´s den auf den Rippen?
Ein Bild von der Kettenblattseite wäre noch ganz schön, am Besten eins auf dem das ganze Rad drauf ist.

Gruß


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Januar 2008)

So siehts auf der anderen Seite aus. Bremsen kommen noch, weiss aber noch nicht genau welche. Könnt ja mal ein paar Tips abgeben. Denke die Marta SL in Gold


----------



## E=MC² (9. Januar 2008)

Kannst du so noch gut fahren, so weit mit dem Sattel hinter dem Tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

Ist ja schon ein Edelhobel, somit XTR und den Schaltröllchen in Rahmenfarbe 

Sehr schick, Respekt


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Januar 2008)

willst dus haben


----------



## steve81 (9. Januar 2008)

ich würds nehmen!
Aus welchem Jahr ist der Rahmen denn?
Höllengeil das grün!


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Januar 2008)

ist ein 2006 modell. 2007 gabs ja nur schwarz und teamline. hab noch ne passende xt kurbel in rahmenfarbe lackiert. was wärs dir wert? bremsen fehlen, hab meine xtr gruppe komplett verkauft und auf x.o. umgerüstet. deshalb fehlen diese. waren dual-control. gruss


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> willst dus haben



Ich hab dieses 



]

Hat mir damals besser gefallen


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Januar 2008)

sehr sehr schöne farbe. sieht man auch nicht so oft rumfahren.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> sehr sehr schöne farbe. sieht man auch nicht so oft rumfahren.



Liegt wohl daran, das die Farbe schwierig in der Verarbeitung war und öfters mal nicht gut war. Dann half nur noch das ganze in schwarz. Aktuell gibt es wohl nur noch das Topmodell in dieser Farbe ..... 
Ich muss sagen ich habe im ganzen Jahr noch keinen getroffen, der die gleiche Farbe hatte  Find ich gut


----------



## steve81 (9. Januar 2008)

was ist das überhaupt für ne größe, sieht nach 20 zoll aus!
wäre mir eh zu groß!
bei ebay läuft in 10min. ne auktion mit dem grünen sting in 18 zoll aus, sofortkauf 1999!
dumm nur das mir im moment das nötige kleingeld fehlt!


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Januar 2008)

ich bin 1,86 groß. ist ein 20" das bei e..ay hat aber bei weitem nicht so ne gute ausstattung. ist komplett xt. meines ist xtr-x.o. und die ac-laufräder nicht vergessen. für 1900 kannst es so haben wie auf den fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (9. Januar 2008)

bin 1,74 20zoll wäre mir zu groß, wieso willst du das gute stück denn schon wieder los werden?


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Januar 2008)

will ich nicht unbedingt, aber ich hätt gern ein spark.


----------



## steve81 (9. Januar 2008)

wer nicht? 
aber das spark kostet halt ne stange geld!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (9. Januar 2008)

bei 174cm wäre mir auch ein 18ner noch zu groß. bin 171 fahre nen 16ner teamline (seite vor dieser) ist genial, kann mit ner vernüftigen sattelüberhöhung fahren. aber das grüne sting sieht schon hammer aus. ich hab nen 2008, die gibt es nur in team oder schwarz eloxiert. das eloxierte lässt sich nur immer besch reinigen.


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Januar 2008)

hallo, das teamline find ich richtig schön, aber ich halte von den lacken nicht viel. habe noch ein fondriest (siehe fotos), dass lackiert ist und schon richtig schöne abplatzer hat. das problem mat man bei den eloxierten rahmen nicht. deshalb hab ich mich für das grüne entschieden und weils auch sehr wenige fahren.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. Januar 2008)

hatte vorher nen eloxiertes stevens f9 in schwarz. das hab ich sauber gemacht, sah nass noch alles pick bello aus. als der rahmen trocken war, hatte ich überall noch dreck. deshalb bin ich weg von eloxiert.hatte auch bedenken, daß das teamline empfindlicher ist. lasse mich überraschen, habs ja erst eine woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muskelzuckungen (10. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> hatte vorher nen eloxiertes stevens f9 in schwarz. das hab ich sauber gemacht, sah nass noch alles pick bello aus. als der rahmen trocken war, hatte ich überall noch dreck. deshalb bin ich weg von eloxiert.hatte auch bedenken, daß das teamline empfindlicher ist. lasse mich überraschen, habs ja erst eine woche



Ging mir bei meinem Spezialiced ebenfalls so.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (10. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> hatte vorher nen eloxiertes stevens f9 in schwarz. das hab ich sauber gemacht, sah nass noch alles pick bello aus. als der rahmen trocken war, hatte ich überall noch dreck. deshalb bin ich weg von eloxiert.hatte auch bedenken, daß das teamline empfindlicher ist. lasse mich überraschen, habs ja erst eine woche



Hi, ihr zwei Sting Fahrer!!

nachdem ihr größer seit wie ich (170cm)  werdet ihr jetzt wohl gleich umfallen...  Mein Sting ist nämlich ein 18er und gestern habe ich noch einen 120er Vorbau montiert, jetzt passt das!! Vorher hatte ich auch ein 18er Sting 2006 und sogar einen 135er Vorbau dran und hab mich sauwohl gefühlt... 
Mir wäre der 16er zu kurz....

Ach ja, zum saubermachen von eloxierten Rahmen! Ich hatte ja mal ein Airmatic in grau eloxiert. Das habe ich immer nach der Nassreinigung abgetrocknet und dann nochmals mit Sprühöl (Ballistol oder WD 40)nachgewischt.  Da ging dann immer noch der ganze Dreck aus den Vertiefungen der Oberfläche mit raus und das Rad war wieder piccobello.  
Ok, ne richtige Bikereinigung dauert bei mir dann auch mind. 3Std!


----------



## stingbuddy (10. Januar 2008)

hallo cube airmatic, 
das mit den größen verstehe ich bei den anderen auch irgendwie nicht so ganz. ich bin 1,86 und das grüne ist meines. grad so an der grenze. aber ich mag es lieber mit einer sportlichen geometrie und nicht mit nur 3 cm sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## aloha2002 (10. Januar 2008)

wegen reinigung... 
hatte vorher ein eloxiertes pro und da war es ähnlich, auch mit wasserflecken, die immer erst trocken zu sehen waren.
das race (nicht eloxiert) sieht aus wie geleckt nach der reinigung (nein, ich lecke es nicht ab... )!
aber dreckig gefällts mir genauso gut  
grüße
aloha


----------



## breakdenzer (10. Januar 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> ... sieht aus wie geleckt nach der reinigung (nein, ich lecke es nicht ab... )!



Komm - uns kannstes doch sagen


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (11. Januar 2008)

mir hat nen kumpel nen guten tip gegeben (wahrscheinlich allgemein bekannt aber ich lebe hinterm mond )

kärchern ist tabu - damit habe ich meinen letzten rahmen geschrottet. mein kumpel benutzt so ein 5 liter sprühdings, wie es gärtner und kammerjäger nutzen. das heißt du haust 3 liter aqua rein pumpst wie bei ner standpumpe luft hinzu und "kärcherst" mit nicht riskantem druck das bike.
so ein teil werde ich mir holen. da muss ich dann kein schlechtes gewisen haben


----------



## dawncore (11. Januar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Komm - uns kannstes doch sagen




haha ich lieg am Boden


----------



## stingbuddy (11. Januar 2008)

ich versteh das jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz. geht es hier ums putzen? sauber bekommt man heutzutage alles, egal wie und wenn nicht


----------



## TSchifer (11. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> mir hat nen kumpel nen guten tip gegeben (wahrscheinlich allgemein bekannt aber ich lebe hinterm mond )
> 
> kärchern ist tabu - damit habe ich meinen letzten rahmen geschrottet. mein kumpel benutzt so ein 5 liter sprühdings, wie es gärtner und kammerjäger nutzen. das heißt du haust 3 liter aqua rein pumpst wie bei ner standpumpe luft hinzu und "kärcherst" mit nicht riskantem druck das bike.
> so ein teil werde ich mir holen. da muss ich dann kein schlechtes gewisen haben



Kann ich nur empfehlen, die Dinger liegen zwischen 5 und 20 und super, bei meiner Frau und mir hat es gut hin.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (11. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ich versteh das jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz. geht es hier ums putzen? sauber bekommt man heutzutage alles, egal wie und wenn nicht



hier geht es nicht nur ums putzen, aber das gehört nun mal dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (11. Januar 2008)

TSchifer schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen, die Dinger liegen zwischen 5 und 20 und super, bei meiner Frau und mir hat es gut hin.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Torsten



.... benutzt ihr als Dusche oder was?


----------



## TSchifer (11. Januar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> .... benutzt ihr als Dusche oder was?



LOL, die Nachbarn würden sich freuen, aber das eher wegen meiner Frau ^^.


----------



## BAODavid88 (11. Januar 2008)

Würde gerne mal mein Reaction zur Disskussion freigeben:

Im Frühjahr sind neue Laufräder und ggf. neue Bremsen dran.

Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike....


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (11. Januar 2008)

was ist das für ne rahmengröße. das sieht aus als ob du sehr gedrungen draufsitzt. der vorbau ist sehr kurz und der sattel sehr weit vorne.
dein flaschenhalter gefällt mir, der ist von rose oder? hatte den auch mal.


----------



## BAODavid88 (11. Januar 2008)

Der Rahmen ist 16" gross. Bin selbst 175cm groß. Paßt optimal.

Das wirkt vielleicht so gedrungen, da das Rad nicht parallel zur Wand steht und ein wenig von vorne fotographiert wurde.

Hatte vergangene Saison starke Probleme mit der Sitzposition. Der Sattel war sehr weit hinten und mein Knie hat so stark geschmerzt, dass ich 3 Wochen aussetzten musste. Seitdem sitze ich etwas weiter vorne und habe auch einen anderen Sattel drauf (Selly Italia SLR). Seitdem gehts. Bringe auch mehr Druck aufs Pedal....

Der Flaschenhalter ist nicht von Rose. Ist ein Tacx.Sieht gut aus, geht aber leider schnell kaputt.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Januar 2008)

Hast eine Hayes Nine Bremse dran. Bist du zufrieden mit der Bremse? Ich habe sie auch an meinem AMS Pro und denke auch über neue Bremsen nach. Habe das Qietschen nie 100%ig weg bekommen. Laufräder habe ich mittlerweile auch andere drauf. Die Rigida Taurus sind zwar ganz gut, aber meine Neuen machen sich richtig beim Fahren bemerkbar. Viel leichter.


----------



## BAODavid88 (11. Januar 2008)

Die Hayes ist meine erste Scheibenbremse. Hatte vorher nur V-Brakes. Von daher ist das schon eine Steigerung. Aber sie ist schwer, lässt sich nicht so gut dosieren und optisch ist sie auch nicht das Beste. Werd mir voraussichtlich ne Avid Juicy Ulitmate kaufen.
Welche Laufräder hast du denn?
Ich denke an DT Swiss 4.2 mit der 240er Nabe.


----------



## barkeepermoe (11. Januar 2008)

so meins  ltd ams 2008

ebenfalls zur diskussion freigegeben.... (den gelben aufkleber hab i scho wegmacht)

welche teile könnte man ggf. austauschen bzw. machen mehr sinn ?!

teileliste
Rahmen: HPA 7005 Hydroform Triple Butted, 4-Link System
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm Poploc
Federelement: Manitou Radium RL
Federweg: Gabel: 100 mm; Hinterbau: 100 mm
Bremsen: Shimano XT BR-M775 180/160mm
Kurbel: Shimano XT FC-M770
Tretlager/Innenlager: Shimano XT Hollowtech II
Schalthebel: Shimano XT SL-M770
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT RD-M772 Shadow
Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M771
Kassette: Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32
Kette: Shimano HG53
Naben: Shimano XT Disc
Speichen: DT Swiss
Felge: Alex EN24
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Racing Ralph
Vorbau: Easton EA30
Lenker: Easton EA 30 Lowriser
Sattelstütze: Easton EA30
Steuersatz: Ritchey Logic semiintegriert
Griffe: Cube double duometer
Sattel: Scape Active 4
Pedale	Shimano 520
Gewicht Komplettrad: ab 12,2 kg


----------



## alex76 (11. Januar 2008)

> den gelben aufkleber hab i scho wegmacht


 Dann mach die an den Felgen doch auch gleich noch weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (11. Januar 2008)

barkeepermoe schrieb:


> welche teile könnte man ggf. austauschen bzw. machen mehr sinn ?!



Ob das wirklich Sinn macht weiss ich nicht wirklich, aber wenn ich schon überall XT habe dann mach ich, spätestens nach 2000 KM, auch eine XT Kette (HG93 ?) drauf anstatt eine "normale" Deore HG53. Keine Ahnung wie groß, oder ob überhaupt, es einen Unterschied gibt, aber sie kostet nur 5 Euro mehr. Und wenn dadurch vielleicht die Schaltung etwas besser läuft hat sichs schon gelohnt. Aber wie gesagt, keine Ahnung obs was bringt, ist mir jetzt nur mal so aufgefallen.   

Bringt das was, weiss das jemand ?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich Sinn macht weiss ich nicht wirklich, aber wenn ich schon überall XT habe dann mach ich, spätestens nach 2000 KM, auch eine XT Kette (HG93 ?) drauf anstatt eine "normale" Deore HG53. Keine Ahnung wie groß, oder ob überhaupt, es einen Unterschied gibt, aber sie kostet nur 5 Euro mehr. Und wenn dadurch vielleicht die Schaltung etwas besser läuft hat sichs schon gelohnt. Aber wie gesagt, keine Ahnung obs was bringt, ist mir jetzt nur mal so aufgefallen.
> 
> Bringt das was, weiss das jemand ?



wenn kaputt ==> dann tauschen...vorher macvht keinen Sinn

Tauschen würd ich:

RacingRalf gegen Noby Nic am besten in der 2.4 Breite vo un hi
Sattelstütze gegen irgendwas schönes (z.B. P6 von Syntace)
Sattel gegen einen Fisik Gobi 
Pedale gegen Crank Brothers Candy

aber wenn es dir passt ===>>> ab dafür


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (12. Januar 2008)

wenn dann gegen egg beater. hab ich auch top teile und wartungsarm. ich würde den dämpfer tauschen. hab an meinem sting nen rp23 top teil läßt sich viel und einfach verstellen. und die sattelstütze, ja entweder ne thompson oder ne syntace p6. die p6 hab ich auch die ist echt lecker anzugucken und lässt sich so wie die thompson elite verstellen.


----------



## tutterchen (12. Januar 2008)

BAODavid88 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal mein Reaction zur Disskussion freigeben:
> 
> Im Frühjahr sind neue Laufräder und ggf. neue Bremsen dran.
> 
> Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike....



zumindest sieht das mal gebraucht aus und nicht wie die ganzen geleckten die noch nie die natur gesehen haben


----------



## dermarcuse (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte euch auch mal jemanden vorstellen  ( siehe Anhang)






[/URL][/IMG]

Sie hat mich 2x (ohne eine einzige Panne über die Alpen begleitet  ) und muss jetzt einem AMS 125 K24 black 'n red weichen (falls dieses irgendwann geliefert werden sollte  )

Werde sie allerdings behalten und in die Obhut meiner Freundin übergeben...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

Diese Lackierung fand ich auch sehr schön, habe damals leider kein Geld gehabt eins zu kaufen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarcuse (12. Januar 2008)

Ich auch nicht wirklich...aber ich fands so schön...


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (12. Januar 2008)

Das Teil solltest Du in ne Vitriene stellen. Sehr edel das Bike


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Januar 2008)

BAODavid88 schrieb:


> Die Hayes ist meine erste Scheibenbremse. Hatte vorher nur V-Brakes. Von daher ist das schon eine Steigerung. Aber sie ist schwer, lässt sich nicht so gut dosieren und optisch ist sie auch nicht das Beste. Werd mir voraussichtlich ne Avid Juicy Ulitmate kaufen.
> Welche Laufräder hast du denn?
> Ich denke an DT Swiss 4.2 mit der 240er Nabe.



Nein es sind die King und Kong Naben von tune. Hab die Laufräder von bike-components.de. Die Avid Juicy Ultimate ist natürlich eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## dermarcuse (12. Januar 2008)

@cube sting: ich hätte das Teil eigentlich am liebsten an die Wand gehängt  , nur leider ist die Chefin (Freundin) der Auffassung dass Bikes in den Keller gehören.
Außerdem hab ich ihrs verkauft, ihr das Reaction gegeben damit ich das AMS kaufen kann.  
Ich glaub nicht dass sie mit der Vitrine einverstanden wäre...


----------



## tutterchen (12. Januar 2008)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> @cube sting: ich hätte das Teil eigentlich am liebsten an die Wand gehängt  , nur leider ist die Chefin (Freundin) der Auffassung dass Bikes in den Keller gehören.
> Außerdem hab ich ihrs verkauft, ihr das Reaction gegeben damit ich das AMS kaufen kann.
> Ich glaub nicht dass sie mit der Vitrine einverstanden wäre...



ist ja auch ne richtige mädel-lackierung


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (12. Januar 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> ist ja auch ne richtige mädel-lackierung



ne finde ich nicht. das ist wie mit alten autos. da steckrt stil und liebe hinter. da hat sich einer gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (12. Januar 2008)

Nun ist meins auch fertig:


----------



## stingbuddy (12. Januar 2008)

aber bitte gleich mal die reflektoren wegmachen, dann wirds noch leichter


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (12. Januar 2008)

Man will sich es ja nicht ganz mit den Herren in Grün verscherzen, wenn man schon ohne Licht und Speichenreflektoren ist.


----------



## stingbuddy (12. Januar 2008)

na ja, also da wo die meisten leute mit so nem rad fahren, trifft man vielleicht auf jäger oder ne schafherde.   für die stadt naja aber sieht halt schon  a bissl doof aus oder meinst du nicht? ist halt doch ein mtb und kein city flitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (12. Januar 2008)

Und du glaubst, die Pedalreflektoren ändern daran was?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (12. Januar 2008)

Tja, irgendwie muss ich ja auch aus der Stadt raus zu den Stellen wo man solche Bikes fährt.  

Bisher hatte ich jedenfalls Glück und die Grünen hatten besseres zu tun.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (12. Januar 2008)

die pedale sind echt pervers. und was'n das für ein sattel. der sieht aus wie ein sofa


----------



## Racer87 (12. Januar 2008)

Das tut ja weh....ich hab auch ein Reaction und da tut das doch weh zu sehen,w as man aus so einem schönen Bike alles machen kann.Sorry, aber die Reflektoren gehen echt nicht. Und der Sattel is auch vom alten Rad von deiner Oma oder??? Sorry, wems gefällt, aber meins is es nicht.


----------



## citycobra (13. Januar 2008)

aus erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass die meisten herren in grün es wichtiger finden eine funktionierende beleuchtung vorzufinden als reflektoren. schließlich muss man laut gesetz auch tagsüber immer einen einsatzfähigen satz baterieleuchten mit sich rumschleppen. denn die reflektoren bringen wenn es dunkel wird so gut wie garnichts, vorallendingen nicht nach einer vernünftigen schlammschlacht. *gg*


----------



## timson1000 (13. Januar 2008)

ich würd die reflektoren abmachen (die intressieren eh keinen Polizisten), den Sattel wechseln und die Barends gefallen mir auch nicht, aber die sind Geschmackssache.


----------



## Racer87 (13. Januar 2008)

wegen Beleuchtung noch....wenn du da alles korrekt haben willst hilft dir auch keine Lampe mit Akku, weil die ja nur für Rennräder unter 11 Kilo zugelassen sind. Also müsstest du einen Dynamo und viele Lampen und Reflektoren an deinem Bike haben.....


----------



## citycobra (13. Januar 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> wegen Beleuchtugn noch....dann hilft dir aber auch keine Lampe mit Akku was, weil die ja nur für Rennräder unter 11 Kilo zugelassen sind.Also müsstest du einen Dynamo an deinem Bike haben.....



  das ist mir aber neu. laut gesetz ist es meiner kenntnis nach so, dass räder unter 11kg als "sportgeräte" zählen und somit keine beleuchtung mitgeführt werden muss (weder dynamo noch akku). bei rädern über 11kg muss eine beleuchtung mitgeführt werden und eine akkubeleuchtung reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (13. Januar 2008)

sorry leute und die kollegen der polizei (kollegen bitte ernst nehmen) aber wen interessieren beim biken die "bullen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (13. Januar 2008)

wow, ich habe gerade nochmal in der stvzo nachgeschaut und racer87 hat vollkommen recht. man ist das zum :kotz: 

für diejenigen die es interessiert:

_Gesetzliche Grundlagen - Paragraph 67 StVZO

In der StVZO, § 67, ist der gesetzliche Rahmen geregelt:

Fahrräder müssen einen Dynamo, einen Scheinwerfer und ein Rücklicht als aktive Beleuchtung haben. Als passive Beleuchtungskomponenten sind Speichenstrahler (2 Stück je Laufrad), Pedalrückstrahler, ein Großflächen- und kleiner Rückstrahler (rot, nach hinten) sowie ein Frontreflektor (weiß, meistens im Scheinwerfer integriert) erforderlich.

Ausnahmen gelten nur für Rennräder, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg (*) beträgt, die dann an Stelle von Scheinwerfer, Schlußleuchte und Lichtmaschine einen Batterie-Scheinwerfer und ein Batterie-Rücklicht tragen dürfen. Alle vorgenannten Beleuchtungsteile müssen das deutsche Prüfzeichen tragen. _


----------



## MythosScott (13. Januar 2008)

Hier mein ganzer Stolz.
Nur die Sattelstütze muss ich noch kürzen, dann kann der Frühling kommen :-=
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/11936


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2008)

Ja, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Es ist ein sehr schönes Bike. Die Cube Teamfarben sehen super aus und auch sonst ist das Design einfach gelungen. Hab das Bike auch schon in Natura im Shop gesehen. Und es sieht im Stand schon schnell aus. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (13. Januar 2008)

das bike ist nett, aber die dusche ist cool


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2008)

Ja, die Dusche finde ich auch cool! Hat etwas Mediteranes.


----------



## Musicman (13. Januar 2008)

Meins, seit gestern 

Leider nur Indoor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (13. Januar 2008)

warum nur fahrt ihre alle hardtails, aber auch hier schönes design.


----------



## Lumbi (13. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> warum nur fahrt ihre alle hardtails, aber auch hier schönes design.



Mh, ja... warum...

Hatte bisher 4 Hardtails und ein Fully, jetzt auch wieder ein Hardtail.
Für mich hat das Gewicht eine Rolle gespielt, mir wieder eines zu kaufen.
Bin aber noch am umbauen, da wird man(n) ja nie mit fertig. 

Wollte halt mal wieder eines fahren und habe es nicht bereut.


Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## E=MC² (13. Januar 2008)

Und außerdem ist dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend eher ein Hardtail bzw. ein Fully i.d.R. besser geeignet


----------



## ThePicknicker (13. Januar 2008)

und außerdem gibts immer noch leute die ihre fullys noch nich bekommen haben!!!!


----------



## mbjj33 (13. Januar 2008)

Hier mein neues Bike. Mehr bald im Testbericht auf meiner Seite


----------



## ShogunZ (14. Januar 2008)

5â¬ in die Katalogbildkasse!


----------



## breakdenzer (14. Januar 2008)

mbjj33 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Bike. Mehr bald im Testbericht auf meiner Seite



Wie "ein" AMS Comp aussieht wissen wir - interessant wäre höchstens wie deins aussieht


----------



## Bond007 (14. Januar 2008)

mbjj33 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Bike.



Darf ich fragen, *wieviel* Du für das AMS zahlst?  
Sieht in der Lackierung scho verdammt gut aus!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> 5 in die Katalogbildkasse!



Cube hat dieses Jahr echt schöne Rahmendesigns und die Ferbgebung ist auch cool.
Jedenfalls steckt noch viel Tuningpotenzial in diesem Bike.  
Da kann man noch so einiges gegen leichtere Parts austauschen.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2008)

Bei mhw-bikehouse.de, einem der grÃ¶Ãten Cube-HÃ¤ndler gibts das AMS Comp fÃ¼r schlappe 1499 â¬. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit ihnen sogar handeln kann. Mein AMS Pro gabs Anfang 2006 dort fÃ¼r 1990 â¬. Konnte es auch runter handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (14. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ... mhw-bikehouse.de ...


Kann es sein das Du http://www.mhw-bike-house.de meinst 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2008)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Du http://www.mhw-bike-house.de meinst
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Martin




Ja, das ist die korrekte Adresse.


----------



## CopyMaster (14. Januar 2008)

1499 ist der Listenpreis, ein paar Prozente bzw Extrateile gehen da schon.


----------



## k-nipser (14. Januar 2008)

Hi - da hab ich meins auch her - haben eine echt super Auswahl.  

... nächste Woche gibt es von meinem auch wieder neue Bilder, muss
nur auf meinen neuen Easton EA70 Monkeybar Riser (high - 2,5") warten ...  

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## monstersgame (14. Januar 2008)

SO hier mal mein schöne Cube fc aud dem jahre 2005 das bild ist leider nicht merh ganz aktuell
gr33tz maddin


----------



## Dexter90 (14. Januar 2008)

Mal ein Bild von meinem Cube Flying Circus und mir:


----------



## Musicman (14. Januar 2008)

Coole Farbcombo


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Coole Farbcombo



Naja an dem Blau zu dem Grün kann man noch arbeiten


----------



## casiosv (14. Januar 2008)

nach langer zeit mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

sehrsehrsehrsehr schön ...... etwas neidisch bin


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Januar 2008)

aufs rad nicht neidisch zuviel federweg aber das foto ist genial


----------



## Musicman (14. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja an dem Blau zu dem Grün kann man noch arbeiten


Plödsinn 
Ich bin, von unten, Weiss - Blau - Grün, mit meinem Milky Orange gefahren, wer weiss wie das aussah


----------



## Dexter90 (14. Januar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Coole Farbcombo



Hab eigentlich nicht drauf geachtet was ich da genau zum Biken anziehe^^


----------



## Musicman (14. Januar 2008)

Ich meinte dein Rad und nicht deine Klamotten, da kommen immer die anderen mit, nicht wahr mzaskar?


----------



## Dexter90 (14. Januar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Ich meinte dein Rad und nicht deine Klamotten, da kommen immer die anderen mit, nicht wahr mzaskar?




achso....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Ich meinte dein Rad und nicht deine Klamotten, da kommen immer die anderen mit, nicht wahr mzaskar?



klar, einer muss ja den Stylemaster spielen  
zum Glück gibt es keine Bilder von mir


----------



## Musicman (14. Januar 2008)

*ROFL*

War ja klar


----------



## jan84 (15. Januar 2008)

Man verzeihe die Bildqualität 

grüße
jan


----------



## Trumpf (15. Januar 2008)

Unglaublich wie lang die Sattelstützen heutzutage sind.


----------



## ren` (15. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> aufs rad nicht neidisch zuviel federweg ab


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2008)

etwas zu lang für meinen Geschmack  na wenn die mal nicht bricht 
wäre schade um das schöne Teil


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Thema: "die längsten Sattelstützen überhaupt"
Oder gibts das schon?


----------



## monstersgame (15. Januar 2008)

Unglaublich  ! 
Die Sattelstütze is doch ne sonder anfertigung oder ? ;-) 

Noch jemand ein Flying Circus ?


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

ren` schrieb:


>



wenn dann zitiere den vollen text. dies war keine beleidigung gegenüber dem bike bzw. dessen besitzer sondern eine feststellung.


----------



## Eagle23 (15. Januar 2008)

Juhu...
seit gestern ist es mein!

Stereo "The One"  16" Black  







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Juhu...
> seit gestern ist es mein!
> 
> Stereo "The One"  16" Black



Wo ist es denn? Mach mal Bilder!


----------



## Eagle23 (15. Januar 2008)

Ei da isses doch 

Mitten im schönen Odenwald...


----------



## biker1967 (15. Januar 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Ei da isses doch
> 
> Mitten im schönen Odenwald...



Weder hier noch in deinem Album is das Cube zu sehen.


----------



## ren` (15. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> wenn dann zitiere den vollen text. dies war keine beleidigung gegenüber dem bike bzw. dessen besitzer sondern eine feststellung.



Mein lachen war auf deine Aussage mit dem Federweg bezogen, welche einfach sinnlos ist.


----------



## frax061a (15. Januar 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Juhu...
> seit gestern ist es mein!
> 
> Stereo "The One"  16" Black
> ...




war der Dämpferschutz auch dabei? Oder haste den selbst draufgemacht?


----------



## Eagle23 (15. Januar 2008)

Hab ich von meinem Händler dazubekommen und der Kettenstrebenschutz war dabei...


----------



## frax061a (15. Januar 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Hab ich von meinem Händler dazubekommen und der Kettenstrebenschutz war dabei...



ist ne coole sache, dann kann man ja dieses doofe schutzblech abmachen. 

16" sieht schon arg klein aus. wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## jan84 (15. Januar 2008)

480er Stütze, sind noch gut 2cm bis zum Maximalauszug . Guckt euch doch mal die Litevilles an die von Leuten mit längeren Beinen gefahren werden, da ist das noch extremer *g*. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Eagle23 (15. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ist ne coole sache, dann kann man ja dieses doofe schutzblech abmachen.
> 
> 16" sieht schon arg klein aus. wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?




Bin riesige 1,70m GROSS ...  
Der Rahmen is schon recht knapp bei mir, passt aber.

Schutzblech, werd ich mal sehen... entscheide ich, nach der ersten Schlammfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (15. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> etwas zu lang für meinen Geschmack  na wenn die mal nicht bricht
> wäre schade um das schöne Teil



Die Stütze wird wohl eine der stabilsten Carbonstützen sein (und das nicht nur laut Syntace PR )

Davor bricht das Sattelrohr


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Die Stütze wird wohl eine der stabilsten Carbonstützen sein (und das nicht nur laut Syntace PR )
> 
> Davor bricht das Sattelrohr



War ja auch nicht so ernst von mir gemeint.  Die P6 ist schon fast das NonPlusUltra. Bin aber eher tune-Fan. Syntace sieht man schon fast zu oft an den Bikes. Aber geil ist`s trotzdem.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

ren` schrieb:


> Mein lachen war auf deine Aussage mit dem Federweg bezogen, welche einfach sinnlos ist.



wieso ist es sinnlos wenn mir das rad zu viel federweg hast.
das erklär mir mal honk.


----------



## k-nipser (15. Januar 2008)

... falsches Thema


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

ja eben, aber ich hasse es wenn jemand für jemand anderen stellung nimmt, so als ob der der anwalt ist. grausig


----------



## Bericender (15. Januar 2008)

Meins ist heute endlich angekommen. Die Packung wurde gleich aufgefetzt und schon konnte das zusammenbauen losgehen. 





Direkt nach der Probefahrt, hatte nen Rucksack mit Werkzeug dabei wegen Satteleinstellen etc. (Die Omas am See haben lustig gekuckt  )

und thx an Tbird und alle die mich zu dem Bike überredet haben es ist jeden Cent Wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

das finde ich echt geil erst bekommt keiner von uns sein bike, dann alle auf einmal.


----------



## Snevern (15. Januar 2008)

Bericender schrieb:


> Meins ist heute endlich angekommen. Die Packung wurde gleich aufgefetzt und schon konnte das zusammenbauen losgehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bohr drückt der Sattel so nicht !!!!

Gruß Snevern


----------



## breakdenzer (15. Januar 2008)

Frauenfahrrad


----------



## Bericender (15. Januar 2008)

Ist halt nen Race Sattel bin durch Triathlon eh schon halb Impotent


----------



## Snevern (15. Januar 2008)

Hehe so genau wollte ich es aber nicht wissen 


Gruß


----------



## ren` (15. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> wieso ist es sinnlos wenn mir das rad zu viel federweg hast.
> das erklär mir mal honk.



Bevor du mich Honk nennst, dreh erstmal an deiner Rechtschreibung. Ist ja zum kotzen, was man hier immer lesen muss.  

Deine Aussage klang allgemein, als wenn alle Bikes zuviel Federweg haben und das überhaupt alles quatsch ist .... sowas kann ich nicht leiden. Soll doch jeder Bikes fahren, mit denen er klarkommt ...

Das Fritzz kann mit seinem "zu viel Federweg" mehr als deine Feile ...


----------



## Jonez (15. Januar 2008)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich Fahrer mit großhubigen Bikes schneller angegriffen fühlen als andere.

Das kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## citycobra (15. Januar 2008)

Bericender schrieb:


> Meins ist heute endlich angekommen. Die Packung wurde gleich aufgefetzt und schon konnte das zusammenbauen losgehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehe,

das bike ist ja wirklich schön aber wie bereits von anderen erwähnt, der sattel. *autsch* ganz nach dem motto, wenn das fahrrad schon keinen ständer hat, dann wenigstens der besitzer aufm sattel.  da ist anschließend wirklich nichts mehr mit der  *lacht*


----------



## stingbuddy (15. Januar 2008)

ich weiss wieso die omas gelacht haben........

die wollten ne runde mit der satteleinstellung fahren....


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Januar 2008)

zurück zum thema rahmengröße. bin 1,71 habe nen 16ner sting rahmen passt mir persönlich optimal. zum "schutzblech". hatte am sonntag bereits die 2te schlammfahrt. das teil hilft wirklich. klar dämpfer wird dreckig aber nicht mehr als 10% von dem was ohne das teil wäre. also ich werde es dran lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumbi (16. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ich weiss wieso die omas gelacht haben........
> 
> die wollten ne runde mit der satteleinstellung fahren....


----------



## Eagle23 (16. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> zurück zum thema rahmengröße. bin 1,71 habe nen 16ner sting rahmen passt mir persönlich optimal. zum "schutzblech". hatte am sonntag bereits die 2te schlammfahrt. das teil hilft wirklich. klar dämpfer wird dreckig aber nicht mehr als 10% von dem was ohne das teil wäre. also ich werde es dran lassen.



Jo, der 16" passt schon... allerdings is das Stereo gegen mein altes Bike





Ein regelrechter Panzer 
Is ein klein wenig anders zu fahren und wirkt, obwohl das "NO POGO" ein 18,5" Rahmen hatte, viel grösser.

Das Schutzblech werd ich wohl (dem FOX RP23 zuliebe) auch drauflassen.


----------



## DerKrieger (16. Januar 2008)

Hier sind meine beiden!!

Grüße
André


----------



## bonfire (16. Januar 2008)

hübsch

hat dein Feng Shui berater zu diesem Arrangement geraten


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (16. Januar 2008)

Bin seit Weihnachten auch Cubist ... habe den "alten" LTD-Team-2006-Rahmen von citycobra bekommen.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

Immo scheint der Trend zu extremen Sattelneigungen zu gehen  

Hab ich da etwa einen neuen Trend verschlafen


----------



## Lumbi (17. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immo scheint der Trend zu extremen Sattelneigungen zu gehen
> 
> Hab ich da etwa einen neuen Trend verschlafen




...kommt mir auch so vor , 
   wobei ich aber den Lenker viel schlimmer finde.


----------



## DerKrieger (17. Januar 2008)

bonfire schrieb:


> hübsch
> 
> hat dein Feng Shui berater zu diesem Arrangement geraten



 Nein,Nein!! Der Feng Shui Berater ist meine Freundin, sie hat einfach ein ein Auge für Farben und Arrangements.Die Bikes habe aber ich so ins Licht gerückt!!


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (17. Januar 2008)

ist schon komisch ... über die fehlende linke Kurbel & Pedale regt sich nie jemand auf ... ;-) Erklärung für Sattel & Lenkerstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (17. Januar 2008)

ok, erklärt einiges. respekt dafür. tue mich oft genug mit 2 beinen schwer genug.
muss aber sagen ich fahre meinen sattel auch nach vorn geneigt. nicht so stark wie Thomas aber eben auch nach vorn. das lag daran, dass ich warum auch immer, beim fahren immer nach hinten gerutscht bin, sodaß ich nicht richtig auf dem sattel saß. dadurch, dass er leicht nach vorne geneigt ist, kann mir das nicht passieren. funzt echt gut.


----------



## fissenid (17. Januar 2008)

[THM]ThomasS;4392890 schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon komisch ... über die fehlende linke Kurbel & Pedale regt sich nie jemand auf ... ;-) Erklärung für Sattel & Lenkerstellung



naja, da du einbeinig fährst ist es doch ok mit einer krubel...... aber komisch sieht es trotzdem aus!


----------



## citycobra (17. Januar 2008)

[THM]ThomasS;4392338 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin seit Weihnachten auch Cubist ... habe den "alten" LTD-Team-2006-Rahmen von citycobra bekommen.



das bike ist wirklich genial geworden, kann man nicht oft genug sagen.
freue mich dass der rahmen in so gute hände gekommen ist.   

ich sehe gerade, dass du auf der linken seite sonst mit einer feder gearbeitet hast (link zu deinem alten posting). die scheinst du bei dem neuen aufbau komplett weggelassen zu haben. hast du da jetzt eine andere technik verbaut oder machst du alles nur noch mit dem rechten bein?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (17. Januar 2008)

Hatte es anfangs erst mal ohne die Feder versucht, beim Fahren bringt die kraftmäßig keine Vorteile. Dazu ist sie zu schwach, sie bringt den rechten Kurbelarm nur unbelastet nach oben. Allerdings habe ich sie dann ganz schnell wieder angebaut, weil sonst jedesmal beim Stoppen & Anfahren die rechte Pedale immer unten ist, und ich brauche die oben, um gefahrlos anfahren und einklicken zu können. Von der Antriebsseite aus ist sie auf den Bildern bloß nicht zu sehen. Die Montage war auch nicht ganz unkompliziert, da die Hollowtech-II-Kurbeln nicht dafür gedacht sind, um 90° verdreht montiert zu werden. Aber wozu gibt es denn Metallfeilen, einfach 4 von den kleinen Nuten innen von der Kurbel gefeilt und schon passt das. Da wirkt ja eh keine Kraft.

... und hier gleich mal noch ein Bild von der heutigen Tour ... Sonne in Sachsen.


----------



## solo69 (17. Januar 2008)

So Hallo erstmal ich bin der neue hier  Habe mich nach langen hin und her entschieden!! Ich werde mir auch ein Cube kaufen, reserviert ist es schon muss nur noch zusagen und es abholen. Freu mich schon auf die erste Tour damit und hoffentlich ohne all zu grossen Ars... beschwerden 
So und für dieses geile Cube hab ich mich entschieden, ich hoffe ich werde es nicht bereuen!!! :-D

http://www.lucky-bike.de/obj/Fahrraeder_2007_gross/Cube_ltd_pro_schwarz.jpg


----------



## home (17. Januar 2008)

..ja da muß ich mich citycobra vbmenu_register("postmenu_4394662", true); anschliessen..echt ein tolles rad(20´?)für des sächsische länd´le!die bilder sehen toll aus,des is´doch der tagebau bei belantis oder?!hab mir deinen link angesehen,muß sagen,mit der kurbel ist mir aber auf den ersten blick auch nicht aufgefallen..find es super das du trotz einschränkung so radbegeistert bist(..3500km,alle achtung..)gibt in der bike9/07 nen´interressanten artikel über den amerikaner brett wolfe der einige große touren z.B.transalp,transrockies fährt,echt´klasse     mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2008)

solo69 schrieb:


> So Hallo erstmal ich bin der neue hier  Habe mich nach langen hin und her entschieden!! Ich werde mir auch ein Cube kaufen, reserviert ist es schon muss nur noch zusagen und es abholen. Freu mich schon auf die erste Tour damit und hoffentlich ohne all zu grossen Ars... beschwerden
> So und für dieses geile Cube hab ich mich entschieden, ich hoffe ich werde es nicht bereuen!!! :-D
> 
> http://www.lucky-bike.de/obj/Fahrraeder_2007_gross/Cube_ltd_pro_schwarz.jpg



Eine gute Entscheidung dir ein MTB zu kaufen. Mit Cube hast du auch ne gute Marke gewählt. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt und in Test von div. Mtb-Zeitschriften sind sie immer mit vorne dabei. Sicherlich ein gutes Bike um mit dem Mountainbiken einzusteigen. Obwohl ich persönlich 200  mehr in das LTD Race investiert hätte, um die deutlich bessere Reba SL Gabel zu bekommen.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Biken und um die Ars...beschwerden wirst du am Anfang bestimmt nicht drum herum kommen.


----------



## home (17. Januar 2008)

..achso,hab da noch was..war heut noch mal ein wenig einkaufen für meinen alten laufradsatz,dacht ich,holst dir die neuen furies und nen paar normale shimano-scheiben..so hab ich jetzt mal die möglichkeit zu tauschen,mal stadt-mal gelände..


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2008)

Heftig wenig Profil für einen CC-Reifen. Hab sie so noch nicht gesehen. Da ist ja garnix drauf.


----------



## home (17. Januar 2008)

tja,sieht echt glatt aus..werd sie morgen,wenns wetter mitspielt testen..bin gespannt,sollen ja rollen wie sau


----------



## Cubeflizer (17. Januar 2008)

also für die Stadt gibt es doch da bessere Reifen als nen Furios oder??
So zwecks Pannensicherheit und so. Aber damit man trotz der relativ schweren basis einen leichten Laufradsatz hat muss man halt leider kompromisse eingehen oder sehe ich das falsch??

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2008)

Auf jeden Fall nix für den Matsch. Eher was für trockene CC-Rennen. Kannst ja mal deine Erfahrungen schreiben, wie pannensicher sind und wie der Gripp ist. Hab mal eben bei schwalbe.de gelesen, dass das alles nicht so ohne ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2008)

Cubeflizer schrieb:


> also für die Stadt gibt es doch da bessere Reifen als nen Furios oder??



tendiere auch eher zu dem Marathon oder Marathon Racer von Schwalbe.


----------



## home (17. Januar 2008)

.. habt´s ja recht,die basis ist nicht die beste..schwerer lrs mit leichtem reifen,aber naja..schau´mer mal wie sie so sind!!!war ja auch am überlegen ob vielleicht ein anderer besser wäre,aber dickkopf hat gesiegt,wollt die neuen unbedingt ausprobieren...


----------



## -borsti- (17. Januar 2008)

@ Thomas

sag mal, was sind denn das für felgen?die sehe irgendwie so "fett" aus 
sind das Rhyno Lite oder Alex (die damals am P3 verbaut waren) felgen?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (17. Januar 2008)

-borsti- schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> sag mal, was sind denn das für felgen?die sehe irgendwie so "fett" aus
> sind das Rhyno Lite oder Alex (die damals am P3 verbaut waren) felgen?



Rigida Big Bull Black ... breit, stabil und sicher vergleichsweise schwer ... also wohl wirklich fett im negativen Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-eyed (17. Januar 2008)

sooo....hier mal mein radl....is mittlerweile auch schon wieder ein jahr alt!


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> .. habt´s ja recht,die basis ist nicht die beste..schwerer lrs mit leichtem reifen,aber naja..schau´mer mal wie sie so sind!!!war ja auch am überlegen ob vielleicht ein anderer besser wäre,aber dickkopf hat gesiegt,wollt die neuen unbedingt ausprobieren...



Nicht falsch verstehen. Werde auf jeden Fall den Fred dieses Jahr bei einigen CC-Rennen mal testen, wenn`s die Strecke und das Wetter hergibt. Aber für die Stadt habe ich da schon so meine Bedenken.

Versteh deinen Dickkopf, geht mir auch oft so 

Solche Felgen hab ich auch noch Rigida Taurus 2000 wahrscheinlich mit XT-Naben. Wurden ne Zeit lang serienmäßig bei Cube verbaut.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2008)

Ah, umgeben von vielen Cube LTD Team Fahrern


----------



## TSchifer (18. Januar 2008)

Laut nem Freund sind die FF "speedgeil", aber sobald es staubig oder nass wird ist Sense mit Grip.


----------



## schweffl (18. Januar 2008)

So mal wieder zwei Bilder von meinem AMS.

Ich habe jetzt meinen SRAM-Umwerfer angebaut und meine Felgen sind auch von den vielen Aufklebern befreit. Jetzt steht momentan nur noch die Kürzung der vorderen Bremsleitung an.






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## biker1967 (18. Januar 2008)

fehlt nur noch das schwärzen der Reifen-Schrift, dann isses perfekt


----------



## Deleted109468 (18. Januar 2008)

Beast44 schrieb:


> Sodala, ich geb mal mein neues Flying Circus zur Diskussion frei. Bitte nicht die Griffe und den Lenker bemängeln, werden in bälde ausgetauscht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich find s total hässlich der satteL igitt und des kettenblatt wääääär xD


----------



## mbjj33 (18. Januar 2008)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, *wieviel* Du für das AMS zahlst?
> Sieht in der Lackierung scho verdammt gut aus!!!




Bezahlt habe ich 1699 Euro. Allerding abweichend von der Herstellerausstattung (LX/XT für 1599 Euro) mit kompletter XT Ausstattung.


----------



## mbjj33 (18. Januar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Wie "ein" AMS Comp aussieht wissen wir - interessant wäre höchstens wie deins aussieht



Sieht aus wie auf dem Bild, nur mit XT Klickpedalen, Satteltasche, Flaschenhalter und ein bisschen Dreck vom letzten Ausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbjj33 (18. Januar 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> 5 in die Katalogbildkasse!



So, jetzt will ich meine 5 Euro aus der Katalogbildkasse zurück!!!


----------



## home (18. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen. Werde auf jeden Fall den Fred dieses Jahr bei einigen CC-Rennen mal testen, wenn`s die Strecke und das Wetter hergibt. Aber für die Stadt habe ich da schon so meine Bedenken.
> 
> Versteh deinen Dickkopf, geht mir auch oft so
> 
> Solche Felgen hab ich auch noch Rigida Taurus 2000 wahrscheinlich mit XT-Naben. Wurden ne Zeit lang serienmäßig bei Cube verbaut.


 also..hab sie heut probegefahren,wetter war zwar nicht sehr prall aber ging(nix mit trockener fahrbahn) zum thema speed alle achtung,die sind verdammt schnell,laufen schön ruhig nur die seitenflanke ist mir ein bischen komisch,hatte des gefühl mir zieht´s den lenker weg bei leichten kurven..tja nun des eigentliche,pannenstatistik-die hatt´ich auf meiner kurzen hausstrecke gleich 2-mal,also reifen runter und flicken..des is´halt echt der große nachteil,sind ja auch saudünn"aber naja" diese furies muß man wahrscheinlich auf samt fahren,also nix mit rollsplit und sonstigem kleinem zeugs was auf den strassen liegt..


----------



## stingbuddy (18. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> also..hab sie heut probegefahren,wetter war zwar nicht sehr prall aber ging(nix mit trockener fahrbahn) zum thema speed alle achtung,die sind verdammt schnell,laufen schön ruhig nur die seitenflanke ist mir ein bischen komisch,hatte des gefühl mir zieht´s den lenker weg bei leichten kurven..tja nun des eigentliche,pannenstatistik-die hatt´ich auf meiner kurzen hausstrecke gleich 2-mal,also reifen runter und flicken..des is´halt echt der große nachteil,sind ja auch saudünn"aber naja" diese furies muß man wahrscheinlich auf samt fahren,also nix mit rollsplit und sonstigem kleinem zeugs was auf den strassen liegt..



servus, 
wobei hast du dir genau die pannen geholt? habe auch vor mir diesen reifen auf mein badenfahrradl zu bauen. die strassen an den seen führen zum teil durch leichte waldwege und leichte split strassen. wie siehts da aus? danke dir.


----------



## home (18. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> servus,
> wobei hast du dir genau die pannen geholt? habe auch vor mir diesen reifen auf mein badenfahrradl zu bauen. die strassen an den seen führen zum teil durch leichte waldwege und leichte split strassen. wie siehts da aus? danke dir.


..tja,mit dem leichte split-strassen..najanaja   ich weiß nich´so genau,muß erstmal noch einige runden mit denen drehen!!!hatte heut verschiedene untergründe...nässe,schlamm und rollsplit(wie er im winter überall liegt)   kanns sie bisher nur sehr bedingt empfehlen..mfg


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> also..hab sie heut probegefahren,wetter war zwar nicht sehr prall aber ging(nix mit trockener fahrbahn) zum thema speed alle achtung,die sind verdammt schnell,laufen schön ruhig nur die seitenflanke ist mir ein bischen komisch,hatte des gefühl mir zieht´s den lenker weg bei leichten kurven..tja nun des eigentliche,pannenstatistik-die hatt´ich auf meiner kurzen hausstrecke gleich 2-mal,also reifen runter und flicken..des is´halt echt der große nachteil,sind ja auch saudünn"aber naja" diese furies muß man wahrscheinlich auf samt fahren,also nix mit rollsplit und sonstigem kleinem zeugs was auf den strassen liegt..



Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. Die Stollen auf den Seitenflanken sollen mehr Grip in den Kurven geben. Ist ne neue Entwicklung von Schwalbe. Ich denke, dass sie in Kurven auf Teer dann plötzlich sich bemerkbar machen, zumal die Stollen gegen die Fahrtrichtung platziert sind. Wieviel Bar hast du denn drin? 

Vielleicht sollte ich doch besser zu dem neuen Racing Ralph greifen. Der soll besser als letztes Jahr sein. 
Der Furious ist wohl nur für sandige Strecken geeignet, wie auch schon vermutest.


----------



## home (18. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. Die Stollen auf den Seitenflanken sollen mehr Grip in den Kurven geben. Ist ne neue Entwicklung von Schwalbe. Ich denke, dass sie in Kurven auf Teer dann plötzlich sich bemerkbar machen, zumal die Stollen gegen die Fahrtrichtung platziert sind. Wieviel Bar hast du denn drin?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich doch besser zu dem neuen Racing Ralph greifen. Der soll besser als letztes Jahr sein.
> Der Furious ist wohl nur für sandige Strecken geeignet, wie auch schon vermutest.


  wie du schon sagst..glaub auch das diese ff mehr für sandige untergründe oder zumindest für sauberen asphalt sind..luftdruck
liegt bei knappen 3,5bar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> wie du schon sagst..glaub auch das diese ff mehr für sandige untergründe oder zumindest für sauberen asphalt sind..luftdruck
> liegt bei knappen 3,5bar..



heftig 3,5 Bar. die halten zwar bis 4 Bar aus, aber wenn`s 2,25er sind, dann würde ich nicht mehr als 2,5 Bar fahren. Ich muss das mal testen.  
Werde mir bei der nächsten Bestellung welche mit bestellen.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> wie du schon sagst..glaub auch das diese ff mehr für sandige untergründe oder zumindest für sauberen asphalt sind..luftdruck
> liegt bei knappen 3,5bar..



Der FF sieht ja auf den Bildern echt geil aus, ich fahre selbst im Sommer aufm Team den Big Apple und der ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht weniger Pannenanfällig (ist ja reiner STraßenreifen), aber dafür sehr sehr schnell auf den Singelttrails mit erstaunlich viel Grip. Hab auch schon mit dem FF geliebäugelt, also poste mal deine weiteren Erfahrungen mit den Reifen.
Ich würd mit weniger Druck fahren, vielleicht wirds deine Pannenstatistik besser.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> servus,
> wobei hast du dir genau die pannen geholt? habe auch vor mir diesen reifen auf mein badenfahrradl zu bauen. die strassen an den seen führen zum teil durch leichte waldwege und leichte split strassen. wie siehts da aus? danke dir.



Mach dir einen Schwalbe Marathon drauf, nie mehr Probleme


----------



## cubedriver78 (19. Januar 2008)

Servus zusammen!

Zum Thema zurück...habe bisher noch nix ins Forum geschrieben doch ich wollte mein Cube Ams Pro 125 K24 auch gerne zur Show stellen Fahre es seit April'07.Die Kurbel habe ich heute erst montiert, hat mir so gut gefallen.Habe mit einer Race Face Kurbel schon Erfahrung sammeln können, da musste ich auch so ein Ding an meines haben 

Hoffe Euch gefällt das Bike?!Sieht man ja nicht so oft..

Bis denn Leute


----------



## home (19. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> heftig 3,5 Bar. die halten zwar bis 4 Bar aus, aber wenn`s 2,25er sind, dann würde ich nicht mehr als 2,5 Bar fahren. Ich muss das mal testen.
> Werde mir bei der nächsten Bestellung welche mit bestellen.


sind die 2.25ér..werd den druck rausnehmen und evtl. am sonntag nochmal fahren..momentan is´des wetter ja zum:kotz: meld mich wieder mit neuigkeiten,kannst du ja dann auch mal posten..


----------



## citycobra (19. Januar 2008)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Zum Thema zurück...habe bisher noch nix ins Forum geschrieben doch ich wollte mein Cube Ams Pro 125 K24 auch gerne zur Show stellen Fahre es seit April'07.Die Kurbel habe ich heute erst montiert, hat mir so gut gefallen.Habe mit einer Race Face Kurbel schon Erfahrung sammeln können, da musste ich auch so ein Ding an meines haben
> 
> ...



ich war jetzt im ersten moment etwas überrascht, weil ich nur cube ams pro gelesen hatte, auf dem bild aber ein ams 125 abgebildet ist. also nochmal kurz zur klarstellung.

cube ams pro = fully mit 100mm federweg (hinten)
cube ams 125 = fully mit 125mm federweg (hinten)
=> ein cube ams pro 125 gibt es also leider nicht im programm 

das bike sieht sonst ganz gut aus, nur leider ist das bild etwas dunkel. deswegen kann man auch die kurbel zum bike nicht wirklich gut bewundern.


----------



## cubedriver78 (19. Januar 2008)

Oh da ist mir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen.Steht bei Cube.de auch unter Pro Series.Hast aber vollkommen recht...werde in Zukunft bessere Bilder ins Forum setzen, hatte es an dem Tag ziemlich eilig...war aber so gespannt was für ein feedback zurückkommen würde.

Danke das Du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2008)

Na, dann warst aber schon länger nicht mehr auf der Cube HP. "ProSeries" gibts da nicht. Das AMS 125 ist 2007 als All-Mountain zwischen AMS Comp und  AMS Pro eingeführt worden, da diese beiden eher zu Marathon tendieren. 

Aber dein AMS 125 gefällt mir, nicht alltäglich diese braune Farbe. Mal was anderes.


----------



## messias (20. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na, dann warst aber schon länger nicht mehr auf der Cube HP. "ProSeries" gibts da nicht.



Öhm...:http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Fullsuspension_id_20704_.htm


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

Ups... voll verguckt. Hab auch nur links in der Sidebar die Unterteilung gesehen. Sorry, mein Fehler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (20. Januar 2008)

hier die bestätigung, siehe oberrohr. 
mit dem all-mountain-bereich liegst du aber auch nicht ganz falsch, denn die abkürzung ams steht für "all-mountain-system".


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Januar 2008)

Wie man sieht hast du die Zugverlegung noch nicht geändert, hast du keine Scheuerstellen?


----------



## cubedriver78 (20. Januar 2008)

Servus!

Also steht auf jedem Ams 125 noch irgendwo am Rahmen das Pro.Bei citycobra am Oberrohr und an meinem 2007er Ams 125 steht es am Sattelrohr.Habe versucht es so gut es geht mit der Digicam einzufangen.Schaut es Euch an!
Auf der CubeHP geht man ja auch erst zur Pro Series und dann wird es auch nur als Ams 125 bezeichnet.

Fazit: Lasst es uns einfach Ams 125 nennen.Ich pfeif auf das Pro...hört sich nicht so protzig an und wenn jemand mich fragt welches Rad ich fahre rede ich mir nicht den Mund fusslig 

In diesem Sinne schönen Tag noch...schönes Wetter grad zum Biken!


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

Treffen sich zwei Mountainbiker auf ner Tour.
Der Eine: "Tach! Schau mal mein neuer Hobel. Was fährst denn du für ne Semmel?"
Der Andere: "Ein Cube Fullsuspension All Montain System Pro Series AMS 125 K24, Mai 2007 in Brown Anodized, 18 Zoll"
Der Eine: "Hä ???


----------



## Snevern (20. Januar 2008)

Das Baujahr und die Farbe und Rahmen größe hast du vergessen  

Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

O.K., besser jetzt? Ich glaub ich wär schon ein paar km weiter, bevor er das ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## ThePicknicker (20. Januar 2008)

naja vllt ja nich wenn er das zweite mal die "all mountain system" bezeichnung weg lässt


----------



## Schwarzwälder (20. Januar 2008)

Tach auch

hier mein neues Cube AMS pro von 2007. So sauber wird es wohl nie wieder  
Gruss Stefan


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Januar 2008)

Tag,

hier mein 07er LTD Pro nach der Wochenendtour sowie der Einweihung der neuen Teile (XT08: Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Shifter); Barends fehlen auf dem Bild






Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (20. Januar 2008)

so hat meines gestern auch ausgesehen. 1,5 std fahren  und die gleiche zeit fürs putzen


----------



## messias (20. Januar 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> hier mein 07er LTD Pro nach der Wochenendtour sowie der Einweihung der neuen Teile (XT08: Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Shifter); Barends fehlen auf dem Bild
> 
> ...



Yeah! So mussn Bike aussehen!


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

Schwarzwälder schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> hier mein neues Cube AMS pro von 2007. So sauber wird es wohl nie wieder
> Gruss Stefan



Musst nur immer schön putzen, dann klappt`s auch mit der Sauberkeit  

Kleine Kinder spielen nun mal gerne im Dreck. Schönwetterbiker sind Weicheier. Morgen hab ich wieder frei. Zeit um`s Bike dreckig zu machen.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> hier mein 07er LTD Pro nach der Wochenendtour sowie der Einweihung der neuen Teile (XT08: Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Shifter); Barends fehlen auf dem Bild
> 
> ...



Hey, ein Schweicher! Bist ne Tour von der Römischen Weinstrasse gefahren? 
Komme ursprünglich auch aus Schweich.


----------



## biker1967 (20. Januar 2008)

Seid ihr Schweine  

Bei euch gefällts mir, da komm ich öfters


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

Nicht ganz so dreckig, weils bei uns am 9.01. noch teilweise gefroren war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (20. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hey, ein Schweicher! Bist ne Tour von der Römischen Weinstrasse gefahren?
> Komme ursprünglich auch aus Schweich.



Hallo,

ich war mit einem Kumpel im Drohntal unterwegs; sind einen Teil der Strecke Nr. 3 gefahren, falls du die meinst. Wir waren gut 4,5 Stunden unterwegs.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MPK (20. Januar 2008)

@Nafets190- Geile Optik.

Hatte eigntlich auch vor, meins heute so zu gestalten. Allerdings hat der Regen heute bei uns überhaupt nicht mehr aufgehört. Somit war ich total durchgeweicht - also noch passende Regenklamotten kaufen.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war mit einem Kumpel im Drohntal unterwegs; sind einen Teil der Strecke Nr. 3 gefahren, falls du die meinst. Wir waren gut 4,5 Stunden unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Ja, die meine ich, kleine Drohn und Büdlicher Brück. Schöne Gegend da. 
Hab leider seit ein paar Tagen Dienst. Irgendwo her muss ja das Geld für das Bike kommen 
Aber morgen hab ich wieder frei.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## citycobra (20. Januar 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Wie man sieht hast du die Zugverlegung noch nicht geändert, hast du keine Scheuerstellen?



die zugverlegung entspricht dem letzten vorschlag vom sebastian (cube) oder habe ich zwischenzeitlich etwas verpasst?


----------



## GAT (20. Januar 2008)

MPK schrieb:


> @Nafets190- Geile Optik.
> 
> Hatte eigntlich auch vor, meins heute so zu gestalten. Allerdings hat der Regen heute bei uns überhaupt nicht mehr aufgehört. Somit war ich total durchgeweicht - also noch passende Regenklamotten kaufen.



also meine Frau würde mich dafür killen   ....


----------



## home (20. Januar 2008)

..was haltet ihr von einer weissen fox32f80rl..am schwarzen ltd team´07.. bin grad wieder am philosophieren wat´man  noch ändern kann..


----------



## citycobra (20. Januar 2008)

ich hätte mich einfach zusammen mit dem bike in die wanne gelegt.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..was haltet ihr von einer weissen fox32f80rl..am schwarzen ltd team´07.. bin grad wieder am philosophieren wat´man  noch ändern kann..



Wenn dein ltd team ganz schwarz wäre, würde ich sofort sagen: kaufen!
Aber mit dem silber am Rahmen habe ich so meine Bedenken.


----------



## home (20. Januar 2008)

..ja,is´wohl so!!!hab eh grad in´ner ebay-auktion verloren


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..ja,is´wohl so!!!hab eh grad in´ner ebay-auktion verloren



Na ja, was solls. Kann man in Kassel gut biken. Meine Freundin kommt ürsprünglich aus Niederbeisheim. War über Weihnachten noch in Kassel. Und bei Mauers Baikschop hab ich mir noch neue Race Schuhe zugelegt.  Da gibts auch einen Marathon. Knüllwald Bike Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## home (20. Januar 2008)

..ja,gibt schon gute wege rund um kassel  leb ja auch erst seit 4jahren hier,bin eigentlich geb. dessau´er(sachsen anhalt)!!!tja..mauers bikeshop..des sind schon ein paar´verrückte knaller´   ein richtig guter laden..


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2008)

Ja, hatte viel Spass da in dem Laden. Irre Typen. Und echt viele Bikes da.


----------



## home (21. Januar 2008)

hi..ich schon wieder  meine freundin hat mir heut die mtbike2/08 mitgebracht,da ich im moment mit herzbeschwerden im bett liege..wahrscheinlich ne´grippe verschleppt   hab ja gestern schon wegen neuer gabel philosophiert und bin jetzt im akt.test auf die manitou r7 elite gestossen,die scheint´s ja aber nur in grau und mit 100mm zu geben   jetzt zu meiner frage ,hat nicht jemand eine r7 an seinem rad,brauche bilder wie es mit der gabelbrücke nach innen aussieht..oder ob es am ltd team mit 80mm zu gedrungen aussieht oder ich vielleicht die 100mm version in betracht ziehen sollte..?! bitte gebt bescheid..


----------



## MPK (21. Januar 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> also meine Frau würde mich dafür killen   ....



..aber ich lebe noch. 

Muss wohl doch liebe sein.


----------



## Eagle23 (21. Januar 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> also meine Frau würde mich dafür killen   ....



Jup...
meine Auch!


----------



## stingbuddy (21. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> hi..ich schon wieder  meine freundin hat mir heut die mtbike2/08 mitgebracht,da ich im moment mit herzbeschwerden im bett liege..wahrscheinlich ne´grippe verschleppt   hab ja gestern schon wegen neuer gabel philosophiert und bin jetzt im akt.test auf die manitou r7 elite gestossen,die scheint´s ja aber nur in grau und mit 100mm zu geben   jetzt zu meiner frage ,hat nicht jemand eine r7 an seinem rad,brauche bilder wie es mit der gabelbrücke nach innen aussieht..oder ob es am ltd team mit 80mm zu gedrungen aussieht oder ich vielleicht die 100mm version in betracht ziehen sollte..?! bitte gebt bescheid..



servus,
ich fahre zwar ein sting, aber ich hab ne r7 platinum spv 100mm dran. schau einfach meine bilder durch.


----------



## biker1967 (21. Januar 2008)

*Das ist die neue Bike-Waschanlage! Bitte die Wartemarken ziehen  *


----------



## Jonez (21. Januar 2008)

Da kann man dann, wenn man mal badet, von einem richtigen Ölbad sprechen.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Januar 2008)

Nimmst du Shampoo oder Duschgel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> hi..ich schon wieder  meine freundin hat mir heut die mtbike2/08 mitgebracht,da ich im moment mit herzbeschwerden im bett liege..wahrscheinlich ne´grippe verschleppt   hab ja gestern schon wegen neuer gabel philosophiert und bin jetzt im akt.test auf die manitou r7 elite gestossen,die scheint´s ja aber nur in grau und mit 100mm zu geben   jetzt zu meiner frage ,hat nicht jemand eine r7 an seinem rad,brauche bilder wie es mit der gabelbrücke nach innen aussieht..oder ob es am ltd team mit 80mm zu gedrungen aussieht oder ich vielleicht die 100mm version in betracht ziehen sollte..?! bitte gebt bescheid..



Manitou R7 elite gibt in 80 mm bzw. 100 mm und nicht nur in grau. Siehe www.bike24.net oder www.bike-components.de


----------



## Trumpf (21. Januar 2008)

Mein Sting Selbstaufbau. Ist noch in Arbeit und manche Teile gehören dringend gegen passenderes ersetzt.   
Speziell der Lenker/Vorbau und Reifen sind da absolut fehl am Sting.  

Aber die Chrom Gabelkrone an der MX Comp ETA passt mMn toll zum Chrom Steuerrohr des Sting.


----------



## rolling cubes (21. Januar 2008)

@ Trumpf,

Hi,
wie Fett sind denn Deine Reifen? 2.25 oder 2.3. Der Vorbau is eher für n Enduro. Ansonsten schönes Bike.


----------



## Trumpf (21. Januar 2008)

rolling cubes schrieb:


> @ Trumpf,
> 
> Hi,
> wie Fett sind denn Deine Reifen? 2.25 oder 2.3. Der Vorbau is eher für n Enduro. Ansonsten schönes Bike.



Ja, wie gesagt, Lenker Vorbau und Reifen (Fat Albert 2.35) sind momentan von einem Flying Circus geliehen und werden gegen was leichteres/schnelleres ersetzt  

Und natürlich ist es kein Chrom sondern poliertes Alu. Die Bezeichnung ist mir vorhin aber nicht eingefallen.


----------



## guirasta (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich zeige euch meine neue bike, es ist ein Cube Reaction Xt 2007 bei Bike discount gekauft.





ich habe es noch nicht probiert und bin sehr sehr gespannt.

Viel Spass an alle bei MTB

Gruesse aus Bonn (ride in Siebengebirgen)

Guillaume


----------



## Racer87 (22. Januar 2008)

@guirasta
schönes Bike, aber hast du das genauso bei Bike-Discount gekauft oder einzelne Teile selbst dran gebaut?? Laut Cube und auch Bike-Discount Homepage gibts ja keine Kombination mit ner Fox und Crossride LRS. Und auch der Lenker schaut nicht nach der Orginalausstattung aus. Was sind das für Bremsen?? Sieht nach Formula aus (was auch nicht zur xt Ausstattung passen würde...) Würd mich nur mal interessieren, wie gesagt, sonst ein sehr schönes Bike,an demich mir vielleicht für mein Reaction noch was abschauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guirasta (22. Januar 2008)

Danke,

Ich habe dieses Cube reaction genauso bei Bik-discount gekauft, du hast aber recht weil die Ausrüstung nicht komplett XT ist sonder mit Formula Oro 24 bremse, und die laufräder sind wie du gesehen hast Crossride Disq, Lenker ist eine FSA xc 282.

Das modelle war Cube reaction XT 2007 SE (special Edition), Es gab ein interessant Ermässigung ( 2199 alt Preis und ich habe 1300 bezahlt)

Ich finde 2199 richtig teuer aber 1300 is okay.

Viel Spass bei fahren

Ciao

Guillaume


----------



## Dexter90 (23. Januar 2008)

Hier mein Flying Circus und das Edge Zone eines Kumpel:


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

Ackergaul und Rennpferdchen frisch gestriegelt und friedlich vereint. Das ist doch noch ein Foto wert.




Fällt jemandem irgendwas dran auf ? (Kleiner Tipp: Nahe der Sitzgelegenheit)


----------



## stingbuddy (24. Januar 2008)

noch nen tip. kann nur feststellen dass du am sting keinen dämpferschutz hast.


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

Das liegt daran dass ich keinen habe fürs Sting.


----------



## Musicman (24. Januar 2008)

Welches ist der Ackergaul und welches ist das Rennpferd? Für mich sind das einfach "nur" Fullys

Sorry wg. meiner Unwissenheit.


----------



## stingbuddy (24. Januar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Welches ist der Ackergaul und welches ist das Rennpferd? Für mich sind das einfach "nur" Fullys
> 
> Sorry wg. meiner Unwissenheit.



das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst, oder???? schau dir mal die drehpunkte der kettenstreben an. das fritzz hat um einiges mehr federweg ----- ACKERGAUL  ,,, sting weniger federweg ----------RENNPFERD


----------



## Musicman (24. Januar 2008)

Ganz erlich? Ja!

Ich hab von Fullys keinen blassen, da es mich 1. nie interessiert hat und 2. ich die Teile einfach nur unschön fand.
Nun aber komm ich in den Geschmack und deshalb habe ich dich gefragt 

Darf ich noch eine Zwischenfrage einwerfen?
Einsatzbereich von:
Sting
Stereo
Fritzz?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Januar 2008)

Ist beim Fritz der Abstand vom hinteren Reifen zum Schutzblech bzw Strebe auch so eng wie beim Stereo?


----------



## stingbuddy (24. Januar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Ganz erlich? Ja!
> 
> Ich hab von Fullys keinen blassen, da es mich 1. nie interessiert hat und 2. ich die Teile einfach nur unschön fand.
> Nun aber komm ich in den Geschmack und deshalb habe ich dich gefragt
> ...



sting: cc/marathon/touren , etwas sportlicher als stereo
stereo: all mountain/ähnlich dem sting 3 cm mehr federweg
fritzz: fürs richtig grobe

und solltest du interesse an einem sting haben, dann schau mal bei meinen anzeigen rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Ist beim Fritz der Abstand vom hinteren Reifen zum Schutzblech bzw Strebe auch so eng wie beim Stereo?



Der Abstand vom Reifen zum Schutzblech ist riessig am Fritzz. Da kann ich ungefähr ein volles Päckchen Papiertaschentücher durchfallen lassen ohne dass es irgendwo hängenbleibt.

@Musicman
Wenn du nur dass Unterrohr der beiden Bikes in natura sehen könntest wüsstest du wieso ich das eine als Rennpferdchen und das andere als Ackergaul bezeichne. 
Oder mal die Kurbeln vergleichst. Die vom Fritzz wiegt fast so viel wie 2 vom Sting.


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> sting: cc/marathon/touren , etwas sportlicher als stereo
> stereo: all mountain/ähnlich dem sting 3 cm mehr federweg
> fritzz: fürs richtig grobe
> 
> und solltest du interesse an einem sting haben, dann schau mal bei meinen anzeigen rein



An der Einteilung würde ich persönlich eine leichte Änderung vornehmen. 

Stereo: all mountain/ähnlich dem "Fritzz". 3 cm "weniger" federweg


----------



## Musicman (24. Januar 2008)

@stingbuddy und Trumpf:

Danke fÃ¼r die kleine AufklÃ¤rung 

Aja, stingbuddy: Ist mir zu gross und hat die falsche Farbe 

â¬: Schade dass es das Sting nicht in Milky Orange gibt...^^


----------



## stingbuddy (24. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> An der Einteilung würde ich persönlich eine leichte Änderung vornehmen.
> 
> Stereo: all mountain/ähnlich dem "Fritzz". 3 cm "weniger" federweg



kann man glaub drehen wie man will. stereo liegt einfach zwischen sting und fritzz mit einer geometrie mit der man sowohl bergauf gut zurecht kommt und bergab auch einigermassen genug federweg hat. eigentlich für jeden einsatz, wobei sting eher zu cc/marathon tendiert und fritzz einfach fürs richtig grobe.


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

Das Fritzz ist eben ein Enduro. Und im Gegensatz zu Freeridern und Downhillern sind Enduros auch dafür gedacht den Berg gut hochzukommen. Das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. Ich hatte bisher noch nie so Spass nen Berg auch hochzufahren wie mit dem Fritzz. Muss an den Super Komponenten liegen die verbaut sind, keine Ahnung. 
Das Sting hab ich mir eigentlich nur besorgt um meinen eigenen Rekord mit dem Fritzz auf meiner Hausrunde (39.4Km 750Hm 104 Minuten) zu schlagen.   
Die ersten Tests mit dem Sting sind vielversprechend und ich glaub ich könnts schaffen wenns wieder wärmer wird und ich mit leichterem Gepäck fahre.


----------



## stingbuddy (24. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Das Fritzz ist eben ein Enduro. Und im Gegensatz zu Freeridern und Downhillern sind Enduros auch dafür gedacht den Berg gut hochzukommen. Das kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. Ich hatte bisher noch nie so Spass nen Berg auch hochzufahren wie mit dem Fritzz. Muss an den Super Komponenten liegen die verbaut sind, keine Ahnung.
> Das Sting hab ich mir eigentlich nur besorgt um meinen eigenen Rekord mit dem Fritzz auf meiner Hausrunde (39.4Km 750Hm 104 Minuten) zu schlagen.
> Die ersten Tests mit dem Sting sind vielversprechend und ich glaub ich könnts schaffen wenns wieder wärmer wird und ich mit leichterem Gepäck fahre.



hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass man damit auch gut bergauf kommt, da man ja ziemlich aufrecht sitzt. also da wo ich fahre sind 18-19% steigung und da kann ich mir das fast nicht vorstellen, mit nem fritzz 2-3 km bergauf zu fahren. aber wenn du sagst dass das möglich ist, dann glaub ich dir das. wäre für mich allerdings nichts.


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass man damit auch gut bergauf kommt, da man ja ziemlich aufrecht sitzt. also da wo ich fahre sind 18-19% steigung und da kann ich mir das fast nicht vorstellen, mit nem fritzz 2-3 km bergauf zu fahren. aber wenn du sagst dass das möglich ist, dann glaub ich dir das. wäre für mich allerdings nichts.



Wo wohnst du ?
Ich bin im Schwarzwald. Der höchste Berg der Umgebung hat 948 Hm und von hier aus gut sichtbar. Meine Hausrunde geht zum zweithöchsten Berg mit immer noch 840Hm. Beide sind für michgut fahrbar mit dem Fritzz. Ich fahr auch gerne >6 Stunden Touren damit. Aber ich muss auch zugeben dass ich seit ein paar Wochen Rückenschmerzen habe.. wohl von der aufrechten Sitzposition.. das ist auch der zweite Kaufgrund für das Sting.
Trotzdem. Lange anstrengende Touren fahren mit dem Fritzz gibt mächtig Dampf in den Oberschenkel !!


----------



## kyckling (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neues 2006er Sting im Erstaufbau mit Teilen vom Vorgänger. 
Einige Details wie Griffe werde ich wohl noch ändern, ebenso ist die Gabel noch nicht endgültig gekürzt.


----------



## rs-ja-adria (24. Januar 2008)

Meins ^^ nur für die statt ich habe es hinten auf ein gang umgebaut und vorne auf zwei bald kommen scheibenbremsen dran mit einer starrgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

kyckling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein neues 2006er Sting im Erstaufbau mit Teilen vom Vorgänger.
> Einige Details wie Griffe werde ich wohl noch ändern, ebenso ist die Gabel noch nicht endgültig gekürzt.



  Und der Vorbau passt viel besser als meiner im Moment


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ackergaul und Rennpferdchen frisch gestriegelt und friedlich vereint. Das ist doch noch ein Foto wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bevor ichs vergess aufzulösen. An beiden Bikes ist eine Syntace P6 Sattelstütze verbaut. Trotzdem sehen beide komplett verschieden aus. Nicht nur der Aufdruck. Die Fritzz-Stütze hat das typische CarbonMuster während die Sting-Stütze ziemlich einfarbig schwarz ist.


----------



## timson1000 (24. Januar 2008)

einfach schöne bikes!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2008)

Was sind denn das für Rahmengrößen? Das Sting wirkt etwas kleiner, oder liegt das nur an der Perspektive des Fotos. Mir scheint auch, dass die beiden Sattelstützen unterschiedliche Durchmesser haben, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Trumpf (24. Januar 2008)

Beide haben 34.9 mm Sattelstützen.
Das Sting ist 18 Zoll
Das Fritzz ist 16 Zoll


----------



## kyckling (24. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Bevor ichs vergess aufzulösen. An beiden Bikes ist eine Syntace P6 Sattelstütze verbaut. Trotzdem sehen beide komplett verschieden aus. Nicht nur der Aufdruck. Die Fritzz-Stütze hat das typische CarbonMuster während die Sting-Stütze ziemlich einfarbig schwarz ist.



Die 'gemusterte' Stütze ist eine ältere, die noch eine Deckschicht in einem 'x'K Gewebe hat.
Die ohne Muster, bei der das 'P6' oben bei der Klemmung aufgedruckt ist, verzichtet auf diese eigentlich sinnlose Deckschicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (24. Januar 2008)

kyckling:

ist das ein Smica Vorbau den du da fährst? Oder ein Ritchey?


----------



## kyckling (25. Januar 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> kyckling:
> 
> ist das ein Smica Vorbau den du da fährst? Oder ein Ritchey?



Ist ein Ritchey.


----------



## rs-ja-adria (25. Januar 2008)

noch mal meins nur ohne die HS 33


----------



## rs-ja-adria (25. Januar 2008)




----------



## r19andre (25. Januar 2008)

ähhh, gehts noch kleiner ?

Andre


----------



## k-nipser (25. Januar 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> ähhh, gehts noch kleiner ?
> 
> Andre


----------



## stingbuddy (25. Januar 2008)

Uwe H. schrieb:


>



ein bisschen weiter oben ist das rad in mega groß zu sehen.


----------



## ShogunZ (25. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ein bisschen weiter oben ist das rad in mega groß zu sehen.



Die Mischung macht's!


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2008)

Merkwürdige Konstruktion, das da mit der Schaltung. Was das bringen soll, verstehe ich auch noch nicht so ganz. 
Ich würd eher nen Singlespeeder draus bauen. Ist viel cooler. Und für die Stadt auch o.k.


----------



## k-nipser (25. Januar 2008)

Hi - hier ein update von meinem  

neu ist ...
- Lenker: Easton EA70 2" rise
- Griffe: Ergon GE1
- Sattel: Specialized Alias 155

... gestern hab ich mir noch die roten Schnellspanner von Hope bestellt  
http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_QRSTR.html

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2008)

Schönes Bike!!! Fast so schön wie meins.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Januar 2008)

Was hast du den jetzt für ein Gewicht?
Und was mir in letzter Zeit wieder häufiger auffällt bei den neu eingestellten AMS, scheuern die Leitungen an deinem D-Link nicht?


----------



## k-nipser (25. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!!! Fast so schön wie meins.



 

... sind beide schön  

Bei mir scheuert sich nix durch


----------



## home (25. Januar 2008)

..nam´d leute..geh´euch mal wieder mit einer federgabel-frage auf die"nüsse"!?  hab doch letztens nach der manitou r7 elite am ltd team´07 gefragt..?!bin heut an ein angebot(450)für die reba team/neu gekommen und überleg morgen zuzuschlagen..was haltet ihr von preis/leistung ,is´des ok   bitte um antworten..


----------



## stingbuddy (25. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..nam´d leute..geh´euch mal wieder mit einer federgabel-frage auf die"nüsse"!?  hab doch letztens nach der manitou r7 elite am ltd team´07 gefragt..?!bin heut an ein angebot(450)für die reba team/neu gekommen und überleg morgen zuzuschlagen..was haltet ihr von preis/leistung ,is´des ok   bitte um antworten..




viel zu teuer. kostet in der bucht 339 mit pop lock

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Reba-T...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Reba-R...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## home (25. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> viel zu teuer. kostet in der bucht 339 mit pop lock
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Reba-T...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


..ja ´super,bin auch grad am schaun..hab die gleichen angebote grad ausgedruckt und werd sie dem händler unter die nase reiben..mal seh´n wie weit er mitzieht..


----------



## rs-ja-adria (25. Januar 2008)

ja ich habe das schaltwerk drauf bis ich mein bestellten kettenspanner bekomme das ist jetzt nur für eine zeit drauf.
die zwei gänge an der kurbel sind weil es mich nervt beim singelspeed
dass ich nie an der ampel voran komme also habe ich so zwei einen zum durchstarten 
joa ich mach noch scheibenbremsen drauf mit einer starrgabel ja dann habe ich sicher was was keiner hat


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Januar 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..ja ´super,bin auch grad am schaun..hab die gleichen angebote grad ausgedruckt und werd sie dem händler unter die nase reiben..mal seh´n wie weit er mitzieht..



Also ich glaube nicht das der mit den Onlinepreisen mithalten wird.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Januar 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Was hast du den jetzt für ein Gewicht?
> Und was mir in letzter Zeit wieder häufiger auffällt bei den neu eingestellten AMS, scheuern die Leitungen an deinem D-Link nicht?



Ich habe keine richtige Bike-Waage, aber meine normale Waage zeigt 11 kg an. Bei einer Rahmengröße von 22 " doch ganz o.k.. Die LX-Kurbel werde ich im Frühjahr noch gegen ne XT-Kurbel austauschen und ein neuer Sattel steht evtl. noch an.  
Das Problem mit dem Scheuern habe ich auch. Bei mir scheuert es direkt unterhalb der Sattelstützenklemme und vorne am Steuerrohr.  Carbon-Aufkleber sind aber schon unterwegs zu mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (26. Januar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> viel zu teuer. kostet in der bucht 339 mit pop lock
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Reba-T...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Die Preise sind unschlagbar! Vor allem das zweite Angebot. Da ist der Poplock-Hebel noch mit dabei. Günstiger gehts nicht. Und für einen Händler schon garnicht. Kaufen !!!


----------



## aw99 (26. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich habe keine richtige Bike-Waage, aber meine normale Waage zeigt 11 kg an. Bei einer Rahmengröße von 22 " doch ganz o.k.. Die LX-Kurbel werde ich im Frühjahr noch gegen ne XT-Kurbel ......



Wenn sich das auf das AMS 100 beziehen sollte,

dann solltest DU Deine Waage mal überprüfen .... 


Mein AMS 100 K24 mit 18er Rahmengrösse  
wiegt im Serienzustand 12 Kilo ohne Pedale....


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2008)

aw99 schrieb:


> Wenn sich das auf das AMS 100 beziehen sollte,
> 
> dann solltest DU Deine Waage mal überprüfen ....
> 
> ...



Lach...und da sind die 12 kg schon sehr optimistisch gemessen.


----------



## Jonez (26. Januar 2008)

LTD Team und co wiegen ja schon fast 13 kg im Serienzustand und das sind Hardtails


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Januar 2008)

Ich liege mit meine 11 kg ziemlich gut. Das 2008 AMS Pro K18 (vergleichbar mit meinem) wiegt laut Cube 12 kg. Sie ziehen für solche Gewichtsangaben meist immer die kleinsten Rahmengrößen heran, d.h. 16" oder 18" . Mein 22" Rahmen wird da schon ein paar Gramm mehr auf die Waage bringen. 
Habs mehrmals gewogen und es hat nicht mehr als 11 kg angezeigt. Die leichten Laufräder mit tune-Naben bringen einen recht hohen Gewichtsvorteil. Die tune Sattelstütze und der Carbonlenker auch nochmal wieder. Aber irgendwas zwischen 11-12 kg wird es haben. 

Seriengewicht für LTD Team laut Cube: 12,1- 12,4 kg. vermutlich 18"


----------



## Jonez (26. Januar 2008)

Die Gewichtsangaben kann man vergessen. liegen bis zu 10% !!! unter dem realen Gewicht.

Das LTD Team von einem Bekannten wiegt in 18" Serienausstattung plus xt Pedale 13,xx kg  


Mit Tune LRS und Carbon parts ist da aber nix mehr Serie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eagle23 (26. Januar 2008)

Hmm...

Mein Stereo "The One" in 16" Black wiegt mit Pedalen und 20'er Scheibe sagenhafte 14,8kg ...  

Angegeben war es im Katalog mit 13kg. (ohne Pedale)


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (26. Januar 2008)

Soooooo! So sieht nun meins in endgültiger Fassung aus!
Ich hab die Spacer entfernt, Schaft gekürzt und den Carbon Flaschenhalter angebracht.  Außerdem habe ich den Rahmen an den empfindlichen Stellen noch mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt.  Und der Dreckfänger  hinten ist nun auch dran. Der Frühling kann nun kommen.....








[/URL][/IMG]     





KOMMENTARE IN MEINER GALERIE ERWÜNSCHT!!!!


----------



## Jonez (26. Januar 2008)

Sieht gut aus.
Das Orange/Gelb an den LR zerstört aber die schönen Teamfarben.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Januar 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsangaben kann man vergessen. liegen bis zu 10% !!! unter dem realen Gewicht.
> 
> Das LTD Team von einem Bekannten wiegt in 18" Serienausstattung plus xt Pedale 13,xx kg
> 
> ...



Ist ja interessant. Werd mal sehen, ob ich die Tage mal ne gescheite Waage auftreiben kann. Würde mich jetzt doch schon mal interessieren, was mein Bike wiegt. Aber ich sehe nicht ein nur deswegen jede Menge Geld auszugeben. 
siehe Link: 
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Elektronische+H%E4ngewaage?osCsid=1a6e71b7327aea5615cc2b893409c92d

Oder weiß jemand, wo man günstige und gute Waagen her bekommt???


----------



## home (26. Januar 2008)

servus.. so,hab den samstag nun auch rumgekriegt,zwar leider nichÂ´aufÂ´m rad sondern im keller und ich war sehr fleissig..hab mir wie gesagt die reba u-turn geholt(letztendlich fÃ¼r 420â¬)naja der dickkopf werd dann morgen bei hoffentlich gutem wetter ne tour machen.. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/3/9/5/3/_/large/100_8105.JPG http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/3/9/5/3/_/large/100_8102.JPG http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/3/9/5/3/_/large/100_8091.JPG


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant. Werd mal sehen, ob ich die Tage mal ne gescheite Waage auftreiben kann. Würde mich jetzt doch schon mal interessieren, was mein Bike wiegt. Aber ich sehe nicht ein nur deswegen jede Menge Geld auszugeben.
> siehe Link:
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Elektronische+H%E4ngewaage?osCsid=1a6e71b7327aea5615cc2b893409c92d
> 
> Oder weiß jemand, wo man günstige und gute Waagen her bekommt???



Schau mal hier


----------



## Zocholl (26. Januar 2008)

Übrigens 2007 gab es kein Reaction XT, es ist ein Reaction K18 2007 mit zusätzlich Xt Schalthebeln anstatt LX Schalthebel. 2008 gibt es ein Reaction 2008 Xt mit komplett Xt Ausstattung und sogar XT Scheibenbremse. 


Sorry fürs Klug*******n


----------



## cube xc4 (26. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Elektronische+H%E4ngewaage?osCsid=1a6e71b7327aea5615cc2b893409c92d
> 
> Oder weiß jemand, wo man günstige und gute Waagen her bekommt???



Habe mir gerade bei Ebay eine gekauft: Messbereich bis 50 kg für 13 euro + 7euro versand. Einfach nach "hängewaage" suchen. Ist eigentlich eine Fischwaage - somit bekommst du ein Maßband kostenlos dazu


----------



## Bond007 (26. Januar 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Soooooo! So sieht nun meins in endgültiger Fassung aus!



Schaut perfekt aus, gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut!!!   
Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den *Shimano-Disc´s* - in den Tests schneiden die im Vergleich zu denen von Formula/Magura/Avid oftmals schlechter ab?!


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2008)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade bei Ebay eine gekauft: Messbereich bis 50 kg für 13 euro + 7euro versand. Einfach nach "hängewaage" suchen. Ist eigentlich eine Fischwaage - somit bekommst du ein Maßband kostenlos dazu



Eine solche Waage habe ich jetzt bei ebay auch gefunden. Wie steht`s denn mit der Genauigkeit? Bin da etwas skeptisch, bei solch günstigen Waagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (27. Januar 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Soooooo! So sieht nun meins in endgültiger Fassung aus!
> Ich hab die Spacer entfernt, Schaft gekürzt und den Carbon Flaschenhalter angebracht.  Außerdem habe ich den Rahmen an den empfindlichen Stellen noch mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt.  Und der Dreckfänger  hinten ist nun auch dran. Der Frühling kann nun kommen.....
> 
> 
> ...



das bike ist ein echter leckerbissen, muss man schon sagen.  welche folie hast du denn nun zum abkleben der empfindlichen stellen genommen?


----------



## biker1967 (27. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Eine solche Waage habe ich jetzt bei ebay auch gefunden. Wie steht`s denn mit der Genauigkeit? Bin da etwas skeptisch, bei solch günstigen Waagen.



Ich war erstaunt, welche Zahlen dieses teil bei meinem Fuhrpark plötzlich anzeigte 
Wenn ich nur nochmal finden könnte... Seit dem Umzug nicht mehr gesehen 
Aber keine Angst, is nicht im Müll gelandet!

Nee, das Teil ist wirklich gut zu gebrauchen. Schaltet nach einer gewissen Zeit sogar von selbst ab! Nur dem "Hängebügel" stehe ich etwas skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. Januar 2008)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Schaut perfekt aus, gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut!!!
> Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den *Shimano-Disc´s* - in den Tests schneiden die im Vergleich zu denen von Formula/Magura/Avid oftmals schlechter ab?!



Tja, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, ich bin das Bike bis jetzt nur mal so um´n Block gefahren , und mal ein paar Bahnhofstreppen runter , aber bis jetzt finde ich, daß die Bremse sehr gut beißt.  Aber sie ist ja noch nicht mal eingefahren....


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. Januar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> das bike ist ein echter leckerbissen, muss man schon sagen.  welche folie hast du denn nun zum abkleben der empfindlichen stellen genommen?





Ich habe die hier genommen, allerdings bei meinem Radlhändler gekauft, das ist der hier    , von dem ist auch mein Bike...


----------



## TheGreatMM (27. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Eine solche Waage habe ich jetzt bei ebay auch gefunden. Wie steht`s denn mit der Genauigkeit? Bin da etwas skeptisch, bei solch günstigen Waagen.



wie du vielleicht auf dem Foto erkennst du da eine mittlere Abweichungsangabe ...

meine ist +-100Gramm...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2008)

TheGreatMM schrieb:


> wie du vielleicht auf dem Foto erkennst du da eine mittlere Abweichungsangabe ...
> 
> meine ist +-100Gramm...



Hab bei Ebay jetzt ne günstige Hängewaage gefunden. Bis max. 50 kg und 0.02 kg genau. Und das für 17,80  incl. Versand. Mal schauen ob sie was taugt.


----------



## beuze1 (27. Januar 2008)

mal ein kleiner ausschnitt von meinem AMS 125


----------



## aloha2002 (27. Januar 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Tja, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, ich bin das Bike bis jetzt nur mal so um´n Block gefahren , und mal ein paar Bahnhofstreppen runter , aber bis jetzt finde ich, daß die Bremse sehr gut beißt.  Aber sie ist ja noch nicht mal eingefahren....



Hi,
ich versteh so Leute nicht, die sich von dem bißchen Miesewetter abhalten lassen ein solches Top-MTB auf die Piste zu bringen, wo's hin gehört und wofür es auch gemacht ist.


----------



## Sushi1976 (27. Januar 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mal ein kleiner ausschnitt von meinem AMS 125



Zeig mal mehr Bilder von deinem Bike!!  Die Farbe sieht geil aus!!

GRuss Sushi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (27. Januar 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mal ein kleiner ausschnitt von meinem AMS 125



Ich find die Optik Klasse..
Hier ist auch ein kleiner Ausschnitt von meinem Fritzz.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich versteh so Leute nicht, die sich von dem bißchen Miesewetter abhalten lassen ein solches Top-MTB auf die Piste zu bringen, wo's hin gehört und wofür es auch gemacht ist.



Das sehe ich auch so. Immer diese Schönwetterbiker.

Trumpf sieht das wohl auch so, was sein kleiner Ausschnitt vom Fritzz dann auch beweist.


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Januar 2008)

Sooooooo,
hier mal meins:

Bestimmt laaaaange nich mehr gesehen     






Habe mich 2-3 Monate nach einem MTB umgeschaut und wollte ursprünglich das 08er AIM in weiß nehmen, war auch schon bestellt (Liefertermin immerwieder verschoben), aber dann wollte ( bzw. konnte, da Finanzspritze) ich mir doch das Analog holen (weiß & orange). Lieferzeit: KW 15 08. Naja, wir alle kennen ja die Terminangaben von CUBE... 
Habe mich dann gezwungener Maßen nochmal neu umgeschaut und für 50 Euro mehr das LTD Comp 06 gefunden, mit deutlich besserer Ausstattung...


Kann nur sagen, dass ich gar nicht mehr runter komme von dem Teil  


Grüße   NaitsirhC


----------



## beuze1 (28. Januar 2008)

ja die Farbe hats mir auch angetan
.
.


----------



## beuze1 (28. Januar 2008)

noch eins von hinten..
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> .... nice pic ....http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/22617
> 
> ja die Farbe hats mir auch angetan
> .
> .


 
Mir auch  hatte mir das AMS125 (brown) letztes Jahr mit der K24 gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (28. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Immer diese Schönwetterbiker.
> 
> Trumpf sieht das wohl auch so, was sein kleiner Ausschnitt vom Fritzz dann auch beweist.




Hey ihr zwei Schlechtwetterbiker,   bei euch kann man ja vllt. noch fahrn, aber ich wohne ca. 3km vom Alpenrand entfernt und da hats jetzt auf den Bergen halt einfach Schnee!! Da ist halt nix mit biken, eher mit Skifahrn... 

An Biken kann ich vllt. mal wider in 8 - 12 Wochen denken, mom. muß man halt andere Sportarten ausführen, z.B. Skitour, Schlittenfahrn, extremcouching  , usw....

Trotzdem danke, daß euch mein Bike so gefällt. Ich find´s auch Hammer...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hey ihr zwei Schlechtwetterbiker,   bei euch kann man ja vllt. noch fahrn, aber ich wohne ca. 3km vom Alpenrand entfernt und da hats jetzt auf den Bergen halt einfach Schnee!! Da ist halt nix mit biken, eher mit Skifahrn...
> 
> An Biken kann ich vllt. mal wider in 8 - 12 Wochen denken, mom. muß man halt andere Sportarten ausführen, z.B. Skitour, Schlittenfahrn, extremcouching  , usw....
> 
> Trotzdem danke, daß euch mein Bike so gefällt. Ich find´s auch Hammer...



Das ist der Nachteil der Alpen im Winter. Aber im Sommer schwer zu toppen. Mein Weg zum Alpenrand ist über 600 km. Im Sommer geht`s nach Latsch ins Vinschgau. Planungen laufen schon.


----------



## Trumpf (28. Januar 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hey ihr zwei Schlechtwetterbiker,   bei euch kann man ja vllt. noch fahrn, aber ich wohne ca. 3km vom Alpenrand entfernt und da hats jetzt auf den Bergen halt einfach Schnee!! Da ist halt nix mit biken, eher mit Skifahrn...



Man muss nur wollen wollen..   
Alternativtitel: Wo ein Enduro, da ein Weg.


----------



## Roughneck (28. Januar 2008)

@ Trumpf: Das Wetter heute war deutlich besser...


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2008)

Perfekte Arbeit vom Schweißer  
.
.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (29. Januar 2008)

ich hasse die weisse sch.... die vom himmel fällt   so aber ein sehr schickes schneebild


----------



## AmeKi (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor wenigen Wochen angefangen zu biken und mir dazu ein Cube Acid Disc Midseason geholt. Wollte euch mein Bike nicht vorenthalten auch wenn nix dran gemacht wurde (noch nicht)


----------



## r19andre (30. Januar 2008)

ähh, bin ich blind oder ist die Stütze falsch rum eingebaut !?!?!?

Andre


----------



## AmeKi (30. Januar 2008)

jep auf dem bild noch, da hat der händler wohl net ganz aufgepasst bin aber nach dem tag direkt wieder hin weils mir aufgefallen war also net irritieren lassen...


----------



## Sanctos (31. Januar 2008)

Ist das Original Sattelstützen von 27,2 cube ams pro k24?
Vielen Dank
(I bin Portugiesisch  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2008)

AmeKi schrieb:


> jep auf dem bild noch, da hat der händler wohl net ganz aufgepasst bin aber nach dem tag direkt wieder hin weils mir aufgefallen war also net irritieren lassen...



Was ist denn das für ein Händler??? Die Beratung über Sitzpositionen und Sattelstellungen hat da entweder nicht stattgefunden oder war völlig daneben. 

Ansonsten schönes Einsteigerbike. Was kostet denn so ein Acid mit der Tora-Gabel? War das ein Sondermodell?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

AmeKi schrieb:


> jep auf dem bild noch, da hat der händler wohl net ganz aufgepasst bin aber nach dem tag direkt wieder hin weils mir aufgefallen war also net irritieren lassen...


 
lustiger Händler, da würd ich mein Rad aber nicht abgeben wollen zur Wartung sicherheitsrelevanter Teile ...


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (31. Januar 2008)

hihi, hast du mal geguckt ob die gabel richtig rum drin steckt?

mal im ernst. wenn deinem händler so was nicht auffällt, würde ich an deiner stelle sämliche schrauben mal überprüfen und ggf. nachziehen.
grad so sachen wie lenker vorbau bremsen ....


----------



## fatcartman (31. Januar 2008)

Außerdem würde ich mal schnellstmöglich die Bremsleitung der Vorderbremse fixieren! Es sei denn dein Händler hat gesagt, dass muss so sein. 
Also wenn der alle Räder so fahrlässig aufbaut, kann man auch gleich online kaufen und das Rad selber zusammenbauen. Bei so einem Gepfusche seh ich keinen Sinn zu so einem Händler zu gehen.


----------



## Trumpf (31. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> hihi, hast du mal geguckt ob die gabel richtig rum drin steckt?



Du meinst das ist gar keine Rock Shox sondern 'ne Manitou ?


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Du meinst das ist gar keine Rock Shox sondern 'ne Manitou ?



Ja, ist ne R7 mit Tora Aufklebern  

Das mit der Bremsleitung fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf. Könnte ganz schön gefährlich werden!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (31. Januar 2008)

jo die bremsleitung ist echt der hammer. ich würde dem händler das bike um die ohren hauen. das ist echt ein witz.


----------



## AmeKi (31. Januar 2008)

Also das mit der StÃ¼tze hatte mich auch schon sehr gewundert vor allem da ich ja eigentlich als AnfÃ¤nger sowas nicht direkt bemerke. Was die Bremsleitung angeht das ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen aber jetzt wo ich drauf achte sieht das nicht richtig aus.

Werde mir mal einen anderen HÃ¤ndler in der Gegend suchen und das Bike mal hinbringen mal sehen was der noch so findet :-/
Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis.



> Was kostet denn so ein Acid mit der Tora-Gabel? War das ein Sondermodell?



Bezahlt habe ich irgendwas um die 650â¬. 
Werd mal berichten vom HÃ¤ndler wenn ichs weggebracht habe, bin jetzt wirklich gespannt...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, ist ne R7 mit Tora Aufklebern
> 
> ......


 
Solange es keine RST ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2008)

AmeKi schrieb:


> Also das mit der Stütze hatte mich auch schon sehr gewundert vor allem da ich ja eigentlich als Anfänger sowas nicht direkt bemerke. Was die Bremsleitung angeht das ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen aber jetzt wo ich drauf achte sieht das nicht richtig aus.
> 
> Werde mir mal einen anderen Händler in der Gegend suchen und das Bike mal hinbringen mal sehen was der noch so findet :-/
> Danke für den Hinweis.
> ...



Ich würd nicht direkt zu einem neuen Händler gehen, schließlich hast du ja Garantie auf das Bike. Ich würd einfach nur sagen, das dir ein paar Dinge aufgefallen sind, die nicht korrekt sind und das er das gefälligst in Ordnung bringen soll. Bei einem neuen Händler würdest du direkt zahlen für solche Dinge. Wenn du dann immer noch nicht zufrieden bist mit deinem Händler, dann würde ich ans wechseln denken. 
Die RS Tora ist bestimmt nachträglich eingebaut worden, denn werksseitig wurden die Acids mit RS Dart-Gabeln verkauft.
Es ist ja nicht nur die Stütze, die falsch rum drauf ist, sondern auch die Bremsleitung und die Montage des Sattels ist viel zu weit nach vorne. 
Wenn du so weit nach vorne sitzen musst, dass es passt, dann muß die gekröpfte Stütze gegen ne gerade ausgetauscht und nicht einfach rumgedreht werden. Dann sitzt der Sattel auch mittig über der Stütze und nicht wie bei dir so weit hinten befestigt. Und dann hast du auch mehr Spielraum nach vorne und hinten bei der Feststellung der richtigen Sitzposition.


----------



## AmeKi (31. Januar 2008)

ja ich wollts auch so machen, noch mal Geld in die Hand nehmen für Sachen die selbstverständlich scheinen muss ja nicht sein, aber wenns net anders geht isses mir lieber noch ein paar Euros zu investieren.

Was es mit der Gabel auf sich hat versteh ich aber jetzt nicht so ganz. Also da es eine Art "Sondermodell" war, ist nun ein andere eingebaut, meines Wissens eben die genannte Tora.

Werde wie gesagt nach dem Besuch beim Händler nochmal berichten und bald hoffentlich ein paar neue Bilder nachreichen.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hinweise, da schein ich noch einiges nachholen zu müssen


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Februar 2008)

AmeKi schrieb:


> Was es mit der Gabel auf sich hat versteh ich aber jetzt nicht so ganz. Also da es eine Art "Sondermodell" war, ist nun ein andere eingebaut, meines Wissens eben die genannte Tora.
> Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hinweise, da schein ich noch einiges nachholen zu müssen



Die RS Tora ist auf jeden Fall höherwertiger als die RS Dart. Kannst dich glücklich schätzen, das du die drin hast. Für den Preis ist das auch o.k. 
Vielleicht ist es ja ein nachträglicher Einbau, das würde auch die lose Bremsleitung erklären.

Alles andere kommt mit der Zeit ganz von selbst.


----------



## AmeKi (1. Februar 2008)

Okay prima das hört man doch gern, wenigstens etwas positives


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Februar 2008)

Was hast denn für ne Schaltung dran? Ist auf dem Bild nicht so zu erkennen.


----------



## Plextor (1. Februar 2008)

drive 2 fast schrieb:


> So jetzt mit Winterschlappen
> 
> Vorher
> 
> ...



Moin   Dein Dämpfer ist verkehrt herum eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibser (1. Februar 2008)

Vorne mein Acid Ltd, dahinter das Team meiner Freundin


----------



## E=MC² (1. Februar 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Moin   Dein Dämpfer ist verkehrt herum eingebaut



So ein Schmarrn, das ist wurscht wie man den einbaut.


----------



## Plextor (1. Februar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn, das ist wurscht wie man den einbaut.



Von der Funktion ja, jedoch ab Werk nein !


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Februar 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Von der Funktion ja, jedoch ab Werk nein !



Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Werk zu tun? Nur weil Cube ihre Dämpfer anders herum einbaut, ist es doch nicht zwingend.
Aber optisch sieht es schon besser aus, wenn er so drin ist, wie sie ab Werk verbaut werden. Es sei den irgendein Blockierhebel spricht dagegen, oder ist durch anderen Einbau besser zu erreichen.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (1. Februar 2008)

Tach.
 Albert,keine Sorge,bei meim Bikekumpan sitzt der Dämpfer genauso wie bei dir.Das muß wohl bei dem AMS pro so sein.
Bei meinem CUBE AMS FR ist aber wiederum anders rum.Is schon komisch.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Februar 2008)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> Tach.
> Das muß wohl bei dem AMS pro so sein.
> Bei meinem CUBE AMS FR ist aber wiederum anders rum.Is schon komisch.



Quatsch, das hat nix mit AMS Pro zu tun. Ich hab einen dtswiss 190 L drin und der ist vom Umfang etwas kleiner als der in in dem abgebildeten Bike.
Vielleicht stösst er beim einfedern gegen das Oberrohr, oder er passt garnicht rein.


----------



## E=MC² (1. Februar 2008)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> Tach.
> Albert,keine Sorge,bei meim Bikekumpan sitzt der Dämpfer genauso wie bei dir.Das muß wohl bei dem AMS pro so sein.
> Bei meinem CUBE AMS FR ist aber wiederum anders rum.Is schon komisch.



???
Das ist überhaupt nicht mein Bike!
Außerdem hab ich doch geschrieben, dass es egal ist wie der Dämpfer eingebaut ist.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (1. Februar 2008)

na siehste 
sorry


----------



## Plextor (1. Februar 2008)

So nun mein kleiner Fuhrpark:

1. CUBE AMS 100 bissel umgebaut, da kommt noch die Avid Juicy Ultimate ran vorne 185 & 160 mm hinten + Crankbrother acid 1 Pedale

2. CUBE Crossrad 28`ger zum KM fressen, son Messemodell mit XT komplett aus der Bucht günstig neu geschossen.

Bock hätte ich noch auf ein Cube Stereo, jedoch langt das Geld dafür momentan nicht :/ na mann sollte ja noch Ziele haben.


----------



## flyingstereo (1. Februar 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Moin   Dein Dämpfer ist verkehrt herum eingebaut


Der muss so weil normal von vorn der Zug zum blockieren kommt! Die Geganhalterung vom Zug schaut quasi so wie er eingebaut ist mit der Öffnung nach vorn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (2. Februar 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> So nun mein kleiner Fuhrpark:
> 2. CUBE Crossrad 28`ger zum KM fressen, son Messemodell mit XT komplett aus der Bucht günstig neu geschossen.



Solche Möbel hatte ich auch mal


----------



## M!tch (2. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ich find die Optik Klasse..
> Hier ist auch ein kleiner Ausschnitt von meinem Fritzz.


was ist das auf dem bild? ich habe jetzt ewig überlegt und es fällt mir nix passendes ein.


----------



## E=MC² (2. Februar 2008)

Speichennippel?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> So nun mein kleiner Fuhrpark:



Passt das gut, mit den Rädern am Smart?


----------



## Trumpf (2. Februar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Speichennippel?



Genau.. das ist die dreckige Version hiervon.


----------



## AmeKi (2. Februar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Was hast denn für ne Schaltung dran? Ist auf dem Bild nicht so zu erkennen.



Also die Schaltung ist ne Shimano Deore XT und der Umwerfer Shimano Deore LX


----------



## citycobra (2. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Genau.. das ist die dreckige Version hiervon.



hi trumpf,

mit welcher kamera hast du denn das bild geschossen?
sieht wirklich klasse aus.


----------



## Dexter90 (2. Februar 2008)

Mein Cube Acid Disc 07 nach mittlerweile 2100km.
Heute neue Bremsbeläge und Pedale montiert sowie hinten einen neuen Racing Ralph.


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Februar 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> Mein Cube Acid Disc 07 nach mittlerweile 2100km.
> Heute neue Bremsbeläge und Pedale montiert sowie hinten einen neuen Racing Ralph.
> ...



Ist das gelbe vorne am Oberrohr noch der Sicherheitsaufkleber? ^^

Sieht irgendwie so aus...

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dexter90 (2. Februar 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ist das gelbe vorne am Oberrohr noch der Sicherheitsaufkleber? ^^
> 
> Sieht irgendwie so aus...
> 
> NaitsirhC



Ja richtig... ich fahr soviel dasich garkeine Zeit dazu hab den abzumachen *fg*
Wird morgen mal entfernt.


----------



## Trumpf (2. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> hi trumpf,
> 
> mit welcher kamera hast du denn das bild geschossen?
> sieht wirklich klasse aus.



Fuji Finepix S6500fd mit spezieller Makrolinse getuned.


----------



## citycobra (3. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Fuji Finepix S6500fd mit spezieller Makrolinse getuned.



es geht doch nichts über eine richtig gute spiegelreflex-kamera. den unterschied in den bildern sieht man gegenüber den kleinbildkameras direkt.


----------



## miles_cube (3. Februar 2008)

mein cube ltd pro milky green 2008


----------



## M!tch (3. Februar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Speichennippel?



danke. ich war schon am verzweifeln. gedanklich war ich bei größeren sachen, sicherlich auch, weil es um eine wirklich sehr gute makroaufnahme handelt.


----------



## Trumpf (3. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> es geht doch nichts über eine richtig gute spiegelreflex-kamera. den unterschied in den bildern sieht man gegenüber den kleinbildkameras direkt.



Du meinst aber nicht das Makro-Foto jetzt, oder ?
Weil das ist keine Spiegelreflexkamera sondern eine sogenannte Bridge-Kamera. Eine Mischung zwischen kompakter Digitalkamera und DSLR Kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (3. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht das Makro-Foto jetzt, oder ?
> Weil das ist keine Spiegelreflexkamera sondern eine sogenannte Bridge-Kamera. Eine Mischung zwischen kompakter Digitalkamera und DSLR Kamera.



oh wow, ja das bild meinte ich, wusste aber nicht dass es nochmal ne zwischenstufe bei den digicams gibt. naja so lernt man eben nie aus. 

@miles_cube
das bike ist wirklich schön aber kann man den tacho während der fahrt überhaupt ablesen? eine etwas merkwürdige stelle. ist bei dir oben am rahmen etwas lack abgeplatzt (nähe sattelrohr) oder ist das bei den aktuellen modellen so?


----------



## fasj (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Endlich geschafft......
Oktober bestellt und jetzt meins.... 





Cube AMS 125 K24, 20"  

Wenn ich das noch mit den Zügen und meinen Beinen hinkriegen, das die sich beim Einfedern nicht berühren, dann....  


fasj


----------



## miles_cube (3. Februar 2008)

@miles_cube
das bike ist wirklich schön aber kann man den tacho während der fahrt überhaupt ablesen? eine etwas merkwürdige stelle. ist bei dir oben am rahmen etwas lack abgeplatzt (nähe sattelrohr) oder ist das bei den aktuellen modellen so?[/QUOTE]



ich kann mein tacho sehr gut ablesen, hatte es schon am lenker, dort hat es mich gestört und jetzt habe ich die für mich perfekte position gefunden.

das sind aufkleber oben am rahmen (nähe sattelrohr)


----------



## Racer87 (3. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder Bilder von meinem Reaction. War gestern irgendwie leicht nass und etwas matschig, deswegen sieht das Bike auch so aus... [/url]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mehr Bilder sind in meinem Album zu sehen.


----------



## Trumpf (3. Februar 2008)

Mein Sting auf Droge. 
Aber endlich mit passenden Reifen und passendem Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## miles_cube (3. Februar 2008)




----------



## miles_cube (3. Februar 2008)




----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Mein Sting auf Droge.
> Aber endlich mit passenden Reifen und passendem Lenker und Vorbau.
> ...



Sind das HDR-Bilder? Sehr schick   (sowohl die Bilder als auch das Bike)

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Fabio7130 (3. Februar 2008)

Endlich    M  E  I  N  S     !!!!!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (3. Februar 2008)

miles_cube schrieb:


> mein cube ltd pro milky green 2008



vom prinzip ein nettes bike, wenn das ganze gedönse da nicht dran wäre (flasche, tasche, das unterrohrschutzblech) wirklich schaurig, das braucht kein mensch. Camelback auf'n rücken und jut, da passt alles rein. und nen "blech" braucht auch keiner, dafür fahr ich doch mb um dreckig zu werden. hab selber nur eins dran als dämpferschutz, das ist sinnvoll weil es das material schützt , aber so, ne danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabio7130 (4. Februar 2008)




----------



## j-man (4. Februar 2008)

@ Fabio schönes The One.  Scheint ein 18"er zu sein? Noch im Originalzustand? Wäre nett, wenn Du es mal wiegen könntest und das Ergebnis hier posten würdest! Thx.


----------



## scr9186 (4. Februar 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Mal wieder Bilder von meinem Reaction. War gestern irgendwie leicht nass und etwas matschig, deswegen sieht das Bike auch so aus... [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bekommt man das jemals wieder Sauber ohne es durch die Waschanlage zu schicken? Der Dreck sitzt doch sicher bis in die letzte ecke fest. Und die Kurble, die Kette.. omg.

Ich fahr ja prinzipiell um jede fütze einen großen Bogen ;-)


@ milse_cube

Wieviel Zoll hat dein bike? Sie schön aus, wie meins nur in Grün 
Die schwarzen bikes sehen ja alle irgendwie gleich aus. Frische Farben sind top.


----------



## Jonez (4. Februar 2008)

Gartenschlauch und Lappen  

Bei artgerechtem Gebrauch kann es schonmal passieren, dass ein MTB dreckig wird


----------



## Trumpf (4. Februar 2008)

Jonez schrieb:


> Gartenschlauch und Lappen
> 
> Bei artgerechtem Gebrauch kann es schonmal passieren, dass ein MTB dreckig wird



Nene, du.. Das ist nur bei Dirt-Bikes so !


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (4. Februar 2008)

eimer wasser nen schwamm ne bürste und ne kübelspritze mit 
4 bar reichen aus um das ding sauber zu bekommen. 
und wie jonez schon sagt, dafür ist so ein bike da um so dreckiger um so lustiger


----------



## Jonez (4. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Nene, du.. Das ist nur bei Dirt-Bikes so !


----------



## citycobra (4. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> vom prinzip ein nettes bike, wenn das ganze gedönse da nicht dran wäre (flasche, tasche, das unterrohrschutzblech) wirklich schaurig, das braucht kein mensch. Camelback auf'n rücken und jut, da passt alles rein. und nen "blech" braucht auch keiner, dafür fahr ich doch mb um dreckig zu werden. hab selber nur eins dran als dämpferschutz, das ist sinnvoll weil es das material schützt , aber so, ne danke.



bis auf die sache mit dem schutzblech kann ich die kritik absolut nicht nachvollziehen. wenn man nur mal kurz ne runde um die ecke fährt (z.b. nach der arbeit), dann nehmen die meisten nur ne fahrradflasche mit. man setzt sich doch nicht immer gleich die trinkblase auf den rücken, wenn man nur ne stunde fahren will. die tasche am sattel macht auch sinn. da bekommt man ohne gepäck mal eben portemonaie / schlüssel / handy unter, ist also ebenfalls sinnvoll.

das einzige was ich persönlich nicht besonders schick finde ist das schutzblech. finde die shockblades schöner, weil schneller montiert und weniger rahmenzerkratzend. das ist und bleibt aber geschmackssache.

du siehst also, dass es doch noch mehr leute gibt die solche parts doch brauchen können. ^^


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (4. Februar 2008)

das war kein vorwurf gegen flaschen, habe mir aber angewöhnt nur mit camelbag zu fahren, da ist alles drin, da kann ich nichts vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## home (4. Februar 2008)

..hi jungs!?hab da mal neÂ´kurze frage,bin ja seit letzter woche stolzer besitzer der reba team und mÃ¶cht nun eigentlich die 1jahr alte/gefahrene tora 318 solo air loswerden..was kann ich dafÃ¼r verlangen ob ca.100â¬ in ordnung gehen?!gut,auf den bildern ist sie noch dreckig..momentan glÃ¤nzt sie wieder wie neu mfg,


----------



## Fabio7130 (4. Februar 2008)




----------



## Gralmaster88 (4. Februar 2008)

@ Cube Sting 2008 und Fabio7130

habt da ja ein paar sehr schicke Bikes gepostet. 
Muss ich schon sagen, net schlecht die Geräte!

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (5. Februar 2008)

@fabio. na das hat ja geklappt mit dem bild.
@ gral. danke is aber noch nicht fertig.
hab noch neue hayes hfx 9 mit 203er scheiben die dran kommen. jetzt überlege ich noch ob ich nen weißen syncros lenker und vorbau montiere oder zumindest nen weissen lenker. 
mal schaun


----------



## BEEF (6. Februar 2008)

So morgen kann ich meins Endlich abholen  ein AMS 125 K18..

hoffe das ich dann auch bald ne Runde mit drehen kann und fotos machen kann


----------



## susan2001 (6. Februar 2008)

on the road again


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolperdinger (7. Februar 2008)

Serwas miteinander,
habe mir letztes Jahr im April auch ein Cube Stereo Modell´07 geleistet.
Die Austattung war ein bißchen anders als beim Serienmodell und zwar:
Pike Air 145mm
statt der Louise 160hi/180vo ne Louise 180hi/203vo

Insgesamt ist die Bikelady im kurzen Schwarzen ein wahrer Traum. Habe glaube immer noch die rosarote Brille auf wenn ich den Gaul sehe.






Gruß
Wolperdinger


----------



## j-man (7. Februar 2008)

nette Karre


----------



## steve81 (7. Februar 2008)

@wolperdinger:

ist das die spec. shifty brille die du auf dem bild trägst?
hab mir die auch bestellt, wie zufrieden bist du mit dem teil?


----------



## Wolperdinger (7. Februar 2008)

ist eine klasse Brille. Des mit der Tönungsanpassung, grad beim Biken, ist einfach ein Traum.
Bei dem letzten Alpencross zB zu den Similaun rauf muss man durch einen Eistunnel, hab damals die Brille gar net runter bzw. vergessen. Passt sich innerhalb von Bruchteilen von ner Sekunde an die Gegebenheiten an. Auch so die Qualität ist voll in Ordnung.
Einzig die Form ist mir fast ein wenig zu eng. Hab nen großen Schädel aber da kann ja die Brille nix dafür.
Absolut zu empfehlen


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> vom prinzip ein nettes bike, wenn das ganze gedönse da nicht dran wäre (flasche, tasche, das unterrohrschutzblech) wirklich schaurig, das braucht kein mensch. Camelback auf'n rücken und jut, da passt alles rein. und nen "blech" braucht auch keiner, dafür fahr ich doch mb um dreckig zu werden. hab selber nur eins dran als dämpferschutz, das ist sinnvoll weil es das material schützt , aber so, ne danke.



Wenn auch inzwischen etwas spät muss ich auch noch ein Kommentar zu dem Schutzblech abgeben.

Ich fahre dass nämlich auch an meinem Stereo! Aber nur wenn es arg matschig / nass draußen ist und auch nur weil mir sonst der ganze Dreck auf die Brillengläser fliegt und die sonst so schnell verkratzen. Leider sind bei 9 Dioptrien und weiteren Augenproblemen die Gläser nicht ganz billig und Kontaktlinsen funktionieren auch nicht...

Schutzblech sieht zwar nicht cool aus aber manchmal muss es eben sein!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (7. Februar 2008)

ok da seh ich das auch ein.
aber ansonsten finde ich das übertrieben


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Februar 2008)

... aber das es wirklich ***** aussieht kann ich nicht abstreiten


----------



## F1o (7. Februar 2008)

So, heute hab ich mein Sting vom Händler geholt: K24, 20 Zoll, ein Traum in Teamline! 











Jetzt kanns Frühjahr kommen!!


----------



## citycobra (7. Februar 2008)

F1o schrieb:


> So, heute hab ich mein Sting vom Händler geholt: K24, 20 Zoll, ein Traum in Teamline!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seeeeeeeehr leckeres teil


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (7. Februar 2008)

hi mit den weissen bar ends und bremsen ist ja geil. hab mir für mein 08er teamline jetzt nen weißen syncros vorbau und lenker bestellt. sag mal was sind das für geile noby's die du da drauf hast. dachte die gibt es nur in schwarz. welche marke bar ends sind das?
danke für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (7. Februar 2008)

F1o schrieb:


> Jetzt kanns Frühjahr kommen!!



Sieht sehr schick aus. Aber Frühjahr ist doch schon da. Bisschen putzen muss man auch im Hochsommer und kalt ist es wirklich nicht mehr. Das Teil würd ich nicht noch einen Monat im Keller stehen lassen.


----------



## F1o (7. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> hi mit den weissen bar ends und bremsen ist ja geil. hab mir für mein 08er teamline jetzt nen weißen syncros vorbau und lenker bestellt. sag mal was sind das für geile noby's die du da drauf hast. dachte die gibt es nur in schwarz. welche marke bar ends sind das?
> danke für die info


Soweit ich gesehen habe, haben alle Teamline Bikes die Reifen mit Rally-Streifen, und das nicht erst seit dieser Saison. Was die Barends angeht kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Hersteller steht nicht drauf, viell Cube selbst??


----------



## Musicman (7. Februar 2008)

Hat hier jemand weisse Felgen am Team/Race/Pro?


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (8. Februar 2008)

F1o schrieb:


> Soweit ich gesehen habe, haben alle Teamline Bikes die Reifen mit Rally-Streifen, und das nicht erst seit dieser Saison. Was die Barends angeht kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Hersteller steht nicht drauf, viell Cube selbst??



ich hab nur den rahmen bestellt und aufgebaut, schade aber mit den barends finde ich raus.
liebäugel noch mit weissen syncros felgen, mal gucken was das kto sagt.


----------



## biker1967 (8. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> ich hab nur den rahmen bestellt und aufgebaut



das will ich dieses Jahr mit dem AMS Pro 100 auch tun. Schwarz und 18' groß


----------



## j-man (8. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schick aus. Aber Frühjahr ist doch schon da. Bisschen putzen muss man auch im Hochsommer und kalt ist es wirklich nicht mehr. Das Teil würd ich nicht noch einen Monat im Keller stehen lassen.



das sehe ich ganz ähnlich. :-\ 
wenn mein fritzz schon da wäre, ich würde nichts anderes tun als zu biken. Bis dahin behelfe ich mir noch mit Übergangslösungen - aber auch für die ist das Wetter gut/schlecht genug.


----------



## Lumbi (8. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> ich hab nur den rahmen bestellt und aufgebaut, schade aber mit den barends finde ich raus.
> liebäugel noch mit weissen syncros felgen, mal gucken was das kto sagt.



...so wie ich das sehe sind das Smica/XLC Barends , habe mir die gerade auch bei meinem Cube Händler bestellt.


----------



## F1o (8. Februar 2008)

Ich bin inzwischen ganz froh das Sting komplett bestellt zu haben. Lenker und Sattelstütze sind von Syntace und aus Carbon, dazu die Barends und auch der Sattel passt nicht nur optisch perfekt:






Wie schwer sind denn Eure Individual-Stings so?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (8. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


>


 
immer diese gelbe Kleber auf dem Oberrohr


----------



## Trumpf (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> immer diese gelbe Kleber auf dem Oberrohr



Immer diese Kommentare über die gelben Aufkleber am Oberrohr.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Februar 2008)

So, die Sonne scheint, das Wetter ist geil. Ich bike jetzt mal ne Runde, anstatt mich an der Diskussion über gelbe Aufkleber zu beteiligen.


----------



## Trumpf (8. Februar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So, die Sonne scheint, das Wetter ist geil. Ich bike jetzt mal ne Runde, anstatt mich an der Diskussion über gelbe Aufkleber zu beteiligen.



Das ist schade, weil das Thema ist echt wichtig.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Das ist schade, weil das Thema ist echt wichtig.


 
Kommt direkt nach der Diskussion ueber die Ausrichtung der Reifenbeschriftung zum Ventil


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (8. Februar 2008)

F1o schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen ganz froh das Sting komplett bestellt zu haben. Lenker und Sattelstütze sind von Syntace und aus Carbon, dazu die Barends und auch der Sattel passt nicht nur optisch perfekt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab nen fizik aliante der sieht ähnlich aus, hat sogar noch etwas rot drin. 
@lumbi, danke für die info werde ich mal prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-man (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kommt direkt nach der Diskussion ueber die Ausrichtung der Reifenbeschriftung zum Ventil



Oder das unbedingt nötige übermalen des "Schwalbe"-Schriftzugs.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Februar 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> ...so wie ich das sehe sind das Smica/XLC Barends , habe mir die gerade auch bei meinem Cube Händler bestellt.




Die Barends sind von RFR (Ready for race) und könnten natürlich von Smica, oder so, hergestellt werden.... Die hatte ich auch dran und hab sie mit meinem alten Sting verkauft, weil ich ans neue die Tune Hörnchen hingemacht habe. Im alten Fotoalbum sind die RFR Hörnchen auf meinem alten Sting zu sehen. Im neuen Album ist auch das neue Sting    oder hier ein paar Seiten vorher......

Ach ja und die Reifen mit den weißen Streifen sind ojinaaalll!!!


----------



## F1o (8. Februar 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Die Barends sind von RFR (Ready for race) und könnten natürlich von Smica, oder so, hergestellt werden.... Die hatte ich auch dran und hab sie mit meinem alten Sting verkauft, weil ich ans neue die Tune Hörnchen hingemacht habe. Im alten Fotoalbum sind die RFR Hörnchen auf meinem alten Sting zu sehen. Im neuen Album ist auch das neue Sting    oder hier ein paar Seiten vorher......
> 
> Ach ja und die Reifen mit den weißen Streifen sind ojinaaalll!!!


Stimmt, RFR, Ready for Race steht drauf. Dachte aber es ist nur ein Spruch und nicht der Hersteller...


----------



## stingbuddy (8. Februar 2008)

F1o schrieb:


> Stimmt, RFR, Ready for Race steht drauf. Dachte aber es ist nur ein Spruch und nicht der Hersteller...




die barends hat cube, genauso wie die reifen eigens für ihre räder bei den bestimmten firmen für ihre räder machen lassen. also nachbestellen ist bei den reifen ein problem, ausser ein händler macht mal eine ausnahme. 

wenn jemand schwalbe rr 2.25 mit grün/gelben streifen haben will, dann einfach bei mir in der e---y auktion mitbieten. habe mehrere sachen drin. 
unter anderem auch meinen sting rahmen.......
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220198658688&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=012


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Februar 2008)

ich will dann auch mal das XMS von meinem hase   presentieren  





viel originalteile sind nicht mehr drangeblieben  
leider wurde das bike mit silberner wippe geliefert, die werd ich wohl noch lackieren   bei gelegenheit............

VG


----------



## Lobo371 (8. Februar 2008)

@FR-Sniper
Boah wow,
Sieht das Bike geil aus, dagegen kann ich ja mein AMS PRO in die Tonne treten.
VG


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich will dann auch mal das XMS von meinem hase   presentieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


denke mal besser du lässt es pulvern ..... oder frag bei Cube an, ob sie nicht ne Schwarze über haben  
Aber schönes Velo


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2008)

naja pulvern dauert jetzt zu lang wo der frühling vor der tür steht  
kleinteile lackieren kann ich ganz gut, von daher passt das schon  

ach ja zum liefertermin, angesagt war 50KW 07, bekommen 04KW 08!
ist das normal? wenns mein rad gewesen wäre hätte ich glaub ausflippen müßen  

VG


----------



## Trumpf (9. Februar 2008)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> naja pulvern dauert jetzt zu lang wo der frühling vor der tür steht
> kleinteile lackieren kann ich ganz gut, von daher passt das schon
> 
> ach ja zum liefertermin, angesagt war 50KW 07, bekommen 04KW 08!
> ...



Unglaublich lächerliche 6 Wochen länger. Und da willst du ausflippen ?  Es gibt hier Leute die haben fast 9 Monate auf ihr Cube gewartet.


----------



## querbrenner (9. Februar 2008)

Hi Friends of Cube!

Der Frühling naht, die MTB Hormone werden aktiv . . . ein neues Bike muss her  
Obwohl ich dieses mal verdammt Canyon fixiert war wurde es doch ein Cube!
Hier ein paar Fotos vor dem ersten Dirt Einsatz  

AMS PRO K24













Beste Grüße aus Oberösterreich!
Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (9. Februar 2008)

uuuh ist das edel! 
ist die k24 variante oder?
welche rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Schelle (9. Februar 2008)

So, lange genug fremde Bikes gesehen...


----------



## stingbuddy (9. Februar 2008)

tja und meines auch noch. ist bei e---y zu verkaufen. besser gesagt der rahmen und einige teile dazu. läuft morgen abend aus. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220198652065&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=012


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Februar 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> tja und meines auch noch. ist bei e---y zu verkaufen. besser gesagt der rahmen und einige teile dazu. läuft morgen abend aus.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220198652065&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=012



Warum verkaufst Du das Bike? Was fährst jetzt dann?

Sushi


----------



## tenand (9. Februar 2008)

Mein Rahmenset ist auch endlich gekommen. Habe es auch schon zusammengebaut. Juhu!
LT war ursprgl. KW50/07, gestern gekommen, also 7 Wo. später. Ist doch ok!


----------



## stingbuddy (10. Februar 2008)

@sushi

wenn es fertig ist, werde ich es einstellen. aber es ist wieder ein cube.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. Februar 2008)

morgen bekomme ich meine hayes montiert. weissen lenker u vorbau habe ic drauf. wird morgen aber noch der lenker gekürzt. setze morgen noch mal neue pics rein


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. Februar 2008)

morgen bekomme ich meine hayes montiert. weissen lenker u vorbau habe ic drauf. wird morgen aber noch der lenker gekürzt. setze morgen noch mal neue pics rein


----------



## E=MC² (10. Februar 2008)

@stingbuddy: Was ist das fürn Sattel auf deinem Sting?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. Februar 2008)

auf jedenfall ein unbequemer


----------



## stingbuddy (10. Februar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> @stingbuddy: Was ist das fürn Sattel auf deinem Sting?



ne schöne reine carbonschale. ist schon hart, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. es ist ein velo-carbon 127 gramm.


----------



## E=MC² (10. Februar 2008)

Danke Dir!


----------



## rbto (10. Februar 2008)

Ob das jetzt ein "richtiges" Cube ist  ?
Hatte noch eine Lefty übrig und suchte eigentlich einen CD-Rahmen...


----------



## stingbuddy (10. Februar 2008)

servus, 
was hat der rahmen für ein steuerrohrmass? bzw ist die gabel für 1 1/8 umgebaut? sieht mal richtig gut aus und die gabel ist ja sowieso


----------



## rbto (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hab den Rahmen zusammen mit einer CD Fatty irgendwas (60 mm effektiver Hub) ersteigert.

Laut Verkäufer das Produkt eines geplatzten Geschäfts zwischen CD und Cube - und es gibt wohl noch einen.  
Erst auf einer Messe vorgestellt und dann doch kein Deal - oder so ähnlich.

Wollte wissen ob einer im Forum hier was genaueres weis und erhielt die Antwort dass so was keinen hier interessiere...

Kann Dir also leider keinen heißen Tip zum Umbau geben.

Übrigens überlege ich ob die Gabel wohl nicht doch die grüne Feder besser vertagen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (10. Februar 2008)

grüne feder????


----------



## Dexter90 (10. Februar 2008)

querbrenner schrieb:


> Hi Friends of Cube!
> 
> Der Frühling naht, die MTB Hormone werden aktiv . . . ein neues Bike muss her
> Obwohl ich dieses mal verdammt Canyon fixiert war wurde es doch ein Cube!
> ...



Wirklich ein sehr schönes Bike. Das Racing Red hat es mir sowieso angeta. Sei es beim Reaction der beim AMS. Wirklich schön diese Lackierung. In Kombination mit den Super Parts hast da wirklich nen sehr sehr schickes Bike.

Welche Rahmengröße hat es denn? 18"?


----------



## rbto (10. Februar 2008)

Grüne Feder ! 
Die blaue ist "mittlere Härte" laut CD ab 68 kg - so viel wiege ich nur nach Weihnachten


----------



## querbrenner (10. Februar 2008)

@stevi81 & Dexter90

Ja richtig, ist ein 18" Rahmen!
Das etwas längere Oberrohr und der nur sehr gering gekröpfte Lenker ergeben ein eher Racing orientiertes - gestrecktes Feeling.

Wie bereits angemerkt haben mich auch das aufällige Design, die Gimmicks (Formula K24 in weiß, rot eloxierte Kassette) und das Gewicht angesprochen.

Leider sind die Gewichtsangaben auf der Cube HP sehr "gut gemeint"  
11.2 KG ohne Pedale sind eher ein theoretischer Wert.
Ohne Sattel gemessen kommts hin  

Wer einen direkten Vergleich sucht, ~400 Euroletten weniger ausgeben will und nicht so auf das Design + Markenimage steht, dem empfehle ich das Canyon Nerve XC 6.0

Beste Grüße
Bernhard


----------



## klauspolenz (10. Februar 2008)

Hey Gemeinde,

hier mein neues Cube AMS 100. Im Januar bestellt, gestern wars da (ein Monat früher als gedacht - ja auch sowas gibts)!

Bin natürlich gleich mal in den Wald. Geiles Bike!


----------



## Fabio7130 (10. Februar 2008)

@rbto  so viel ich weis ist das ein Cube!


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Februar 2008)

Da hier ja viel "Verkehr" ist, stell ich mal kurz meine Frage (wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen):

Hab eine Deore-Kurbel (FC-M440) und wollte sie heute mit dem Inbusschlüssel abschrauben, aber...nunja...in welche Richtung muss ich denn drehen?   Habs auf der rechten Seite in beide probiert, hatte am Ende aber Angst das der Inbus abbricht...

Danke schonmal für 'Tipps'  


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## tenand (10. Februar 2008)

Die Schraube von der Kurbelabdeckung? Gegen den Uhrzeigensinn zum Lösen. Auf beiden Seiten!


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Februar 2008)

@tenand: Danke  

NaitsirhC


----------



## Dexter90 (10. Februar 2008)

klauspolenz schrieb:


> Hey Gemeinde,
> 
> hier mein neues Cube AMS 100. Im Januar bestellt, gestern wars da (ein Monat früher als gedacht - ja auch sowas gibts)!
> 
> Bin natürlich gleich mal in den Wald. Geiles Bike!



Auf den kleinen Bildern siehts schonmal gut aus. Hast du größere Bilder auf denen man die Parts besser erkennt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klauspolenz (10. Februar 2008)

@Dexter90: Würde ich sehr gerne!! Aber jpg sind auf 60 kb limitiert, hmmm.


----------



## Dexter90 (10. Februar 2008)

klauspolenz schrieb:


> Würde ich sehr gerne!! Aber jpg sind auf 60 kb limitiert, hmmm.



Du kannst deine Bilder auch auf www.myimg.de hochladen und hier verlinken


----------



## klauspolenz (10. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt der 2. Versuch mit großen Bildern. (Danke Dexter für den Tip)

_Hey Gemeinde,

hier mein neues Cube AMS 100. Im Januar bestellt, gestern wars da (ein Monat früher als gedacht - ja auch sowas gibts)!

Bin natürlich gleich mal in den Wald. Geiles Bike!_


----------



## Dexter90 (10. Februar 2008)

@klauspolenz

Super. Vielen Dank für die großen Bilder.
Ich denke du hast nen guten kauf gemacht. Schönes Bike mit guten Parts für nen sicherlich ganz guten Preis. Hab viel Spaß damit


----------



## BEEF (10. Februar 2008)

so jetzt versuchs ich auch mal ein bild hier zu posten 

hab mein bike ja auch endlich bekommen  und bin schon 2 mal am Wochende die Hausstrecke gefahren 







hmm ich glaub das ist doch nur ein link..

naja die Bilder sind im Album werd im laufe immer mal wieder ein paar machen  im moment fahr ichs lieber als es zu Fotografieren 

ist aber nix "spezielles" ist nur nen Standart K18 mit XT shifter..


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Februar 2008)

BEEF
schaltest du immer so extrem das geht aber ordentlich aufs Material.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (11. Februar 2008)

So, hier mein fertig aufgebauter Sting-Teamline-Rahmen nach der ersten Probefahrt. Bin schwer begeistert.


----------



## Onkel Matt (11. Februar 2008)

kleines Update zu meinem Traum-Bike.
es fehlt nur noch die r7 gabel.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

sehr schön Onkel, da möcht man glatt wieder auf ein HT umsteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (11. Februar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> [/URL]
> 
> So, hier mein fertig aufgebauter Sting-Teamline-Rahmen nach der ersten Probefahrt. Bin schwer begeistert.



Willst du später auf V-Brake umrüsten oder weshalb hast du diese Laufräder drin? Noch ein 2.Rad wo die LAufräder drauf kommen?


----------



## BEEF (11. Februar 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> BEEF
> schaltest du immer so extrem das geht aber ordentlich aufs Material.



naja, jetzt wo ichs mitbekommen hab, das das nicht so gesund ist versuch ichs mir abzugewöhnen 

hab da bei meinem "billigen" Mountainbike nicht so drauf geachtet


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Unglaublich lächerliche 6 Wochen länger. Und da willst du ausflippen ?  Es gibt hier Leute die haben fast 9 Monate auf ihr Cube gewartet.



  9 monate, das wäre nix für mich, ich muß immer alles sofort haben   sonst hab ich kein bock mehr drauf  

aber Cube hat actuel schöne farben, nur das Fritzz ist sehr fad   hat mir letztes jahr viel besser gefallen!

VG


----------



## Dexter90 (11. Februar 2008)

Onkel Matt schrieb:


> kleines Update zu meinem Traum-Bike.
> es fehlt nur noch die r7 gabel.



Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. Februar 2008)

@ Onkel Matt:

Ja sieht nach was aus, echt schick.
Obwohl ich, wohl bei silbernen oder vllt. roten Parts, anstatt der Goldvariante geblieben wäre.


----------



## home (11. Februar 2008)

Onkel Matt schrieb:


> kleines Update zu meinem Traum-Bike.
> es fehlt nur noch die r7 gabel.


  geeeeiiiiiillllllll!!!!!!!! des is´ja der oberhammer..des schaut nicht nur leicht aus..sondern is´es bestimmt auch!laß mich schätzen,um die 9,5kg  was hast du ungefähr ausgegeben(),wie es im momentanen zustand dasteht..welche r7 meinst du,die mrd    war letztens auch auf suche nach der r7elite,bin dann aber doch auf reba team gestossen..mir gefiel die option u-turn 85-115


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Matt (12. Februar 2008)

zum gewicht kann ich nichts genaues sagen (hängewaage ist bereits geordert), aber ich schätze so ca. 9,5.
mit der manitou gabel (1250g) drück ich das gewicht aber nochmal um ein gutes stück. ausgegeben hab ich schon einiges, aber gott sei dank lange nicht das was es eigentlich wert wäre.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (12. Februar 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Willst du später auf V-Brake umrüsten oder weshalb hast du diese Laufräder drin? Noch ein 2.Rad wo die LAufräder drauf kommen?



Es war genau umgekehrt. Ich hatte die Laufräder erst in meinem alten Fully mit V-Brakes, aber angeschafft in der weisen Voraussicht, dass ich mal auf Disc umsteige. Die Crossland sind okay, vor allem für die 130 Euro, die ich neu dafür gezahlt habe, aber sind natürlich viel zu schwer. Wechsel erfolgt im Lauf des Jahres. Und dann kommen die Laufräder in ein Hardtail mit V-Brakes


----------



## Fury (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt mal ein Aufreger(!?!) von mir...

lg
fury9


----------



## j-man (12. Februar 2008)

spielt so in einer Liga mit dem hier: http://www.img-box.de/27632/


----------



## timson1000 (12. Februar 2008)

@fury9: wieviel federweg hat die gabel?


----------



## Dexter90 (12. Februar 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt mal ein Aufreger(!?!) von mir...
> 
> ...



Die Optik geht bei dem Stereo aber ordentlich in die Knie mit einer Doppelbrückengabel. Aber solang es dir gefällt.


----------



## M!tch (12. Februar 2008)

die duc32 hat 150mm federweg, was zwar ziemlich grenzwertig für das stereo, aber absolut nicht vergleichbar mit dem von j-man gezeigten ams ist.


----------



## Fury (12. Februar 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> @fury9: wieviel federweg hat die gabel?



Hallo,

nominell hat die Gabel 152 mm, was, wie ich finde ganz und gar nicht grenzwertig ist. Tatsächlich aber werden sich (wie auch die Bike getestet hat) kaum mehr als 145 mm rausquetschen lassen, was, wie ich wiederum finde, dann ganz ordentlich zu den 140 mm + x hinten passt. Die Gabel baut ja mit 517 mm Einbauhöhe genau so hoch wie eine originäre Revelation (oder ähnliche RS) also passt das exakt!

PS: Optisch (obwohl es mir aufs fahren ankommt) ist das im Original der Knaller schlechthin -  MEINE Meinung. Ich möchte keine Geschmacks- oder Federgabeldiskussion losbrechen daher werde ich mich daran nicht beteiligen.

Schöne Grüße

fury9


----------



## Dexter90 (12. Februar 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> PS: Optisch (obwohl es mir aufs fahren ankommt) ist das im Original der Knaller schlechthin -  MEINE Meinung. Ich möchte keine Geschmacks- oder Federgabeldiskussion losbrechen daher werde ich mich daran nicht beteiligen.
> 
> ...



Hey,

wie gesagt das war  nur meine persönliche Meinung und auch nur auf das Bild bezogen. Hauptsache ist aber das es dir gefällt und solange das der Fall ist passt ja alles


----------



## breakdenzer (12. Februar 2008)

An nem schwarzen hätte das vielleicht noch gepasst, aber wenn ich das Bike sehe, ist die Gabel zu auffällig - sogar auffälliger als die freshe Lackierung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-man (12. Februar 2008)

@ fury9
erlaubt ist, was gefällt


----------



## citycobra (12. Februar 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> An nem schwarzen hätte das vielleicht noch gepasst, aber wenn ich das Bike sehe, ist die Gabel zu auffällig - sogar auffälliger als die freshe Lackierung..



kann mich der meinung nur anschließen, eventuell wäre die gabel in einer anderen farbe wie z.b. weiß (wenn überhaupt erhältich) besser gewesen. aber letzten endes muss es einem selber gefallen und geschmäcker sind sehr verschieden. sonst würden wir ja auch alle das gleiche "einheitsbike" fahren. *laaaaaangweilig*


----------



## beuze1 (13. Februar 2008)

ein Bild vom Sonntag aus dem Ravensburger " Grand Canyon "
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

@ beuze

schönes Bike, ist dies die aktuelle = 2008 Version? 

Habe die 2007er und nach ca 4500 km bin ich immer noch glücklich 

Ich habe nur ne grössere Scheibe (200) vorne montiert, den Sattel gegen einen Gobi getauscht und zu Weihnachten hat es Velo eine neue (P6) Sattelstütze bekommen


----------



## beuze1 (13. Februar 2008)

ist auch ein 2007...AMS 125 K18


----------



## Datonate (13. Februar 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt mal ein Aufreger(!?!) von mir...
> 
> ...




lol? Das ist doch nicht etwa eine Doppelbrücke in einem Stereo?! Wozu das bitteschön?

mfg


----------



## fasj (13. Februar 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ein Bild vom Sonntag aus dem Ravensburger " Grand Canyon "
> .[/URL]
> .
> .
> .



Hi,
als ex-RVler wo ist das den genau ?
Ist das Bike aus der Herrenstrasse ?
fasj


----------



## Fury (14. Februar 2008)

Datonate schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht etwa eine Doppelbrücke in einem Stereo?!
> 
> mfg



Nein, das ist eine USD Gabel (UpSideDown). Die hat kein(!) Schaftrohr und wird nur unten und oben am Steuerohr "geklemmt" (innen läuft natürlich ein Gewinderohr damit das Spiel eingestellt werden kann) Daher die "optische" Doppelbrücke.

Ich wollte eigentlich ein Maverick Bike aufbauen. Ein paar Umstände haben mich dann aber auf das Cube gebracht. Nachdem ich noch immer vom Maverick überzeugt bin, habe ich das Cube eben so ähnlich aufgebaut, vor allem weil die Geometrie fast identisch ist und der Hinterbau durch den schwimmenden Dämpfer überzeugt.

gruß
fury9

Für interessierte: www.maverickamerican.com  Leider sind die 2008er Bikes noch nicht online...  übrigens kommt da auch die Speedball (jetzt CrankBrothers Joplin) her...


----------



## breakdenzer (14. Februar 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eine USD Gabel (UpSideDown). Die hat kein(!) Schaftrohr und wird nur unten und oben am Steuerohr "geklemmt" (innen läuft natürlich ein Gewinderohr damit das Spiel eingestellt werden kann) Daher die "optische" Doppelbrücke.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich ein Maverick Bike aufbauen. Ein paar Umstände haben mich dann aber auf das Cube gebracht. Nachdem ich noch immer vom Maverick überzeugt bin, habe ich das Cube eben so ähnlich aufgebaut, vor allem weil die Geometrie fast identisch ist und der Hinterbau durch den schwimmenden Dämpfer überzeugt.
> 
> ...



Wenns unbedingt ne Gabel von denen sein musste, die sc 32 hätte dem stereo besser gestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

finde, das sieht gar nicht mal so verkehrt aus. regt euch lieber über die häslichen "satteltaschen" auf, die viele an ihren bikes haben. ist für mich genau so schlimm wie "katzenaugen" in den speichen.

aber auch das ist alles geschmacksache.


----------



## tenand (14. Februar 2008)

Oder Flaschenhalter etc.


----------



## M!tch (14. Februar 2008)

jo oder pedale. habt ihr schon mal ein bike im katalog mit pedalen gesehen?
macht doch mal vernünftige fotos.


----------



## MPK (14. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> finde, das sieht gar nicht mal so verkehrt aus. regt euch lieber über die häslichen "satteltaschen" auf, die viele an ihren bikes haben. ist für mich genau so schlimm wie "katzenaugen" in den speichen.
> 
> aber auch das ist alles geschmacksache.



Du magst ja von der Optik her Recht haben mit den Satteltaschen, es sieht wirklich geiler aus ohne. Aber jedes mal einen Rucksack aufsetzten find ich persönlich nicht so gut. Und ohne Schlauch, Pumpe, Tool und Schaltauge möchte ich nicht so quer durch den Wald gondeln.
Außer du hast ein gutes Servicemobil  was Dir mitten im Wald weiterhilft, wenn du mal nen Platten hast oder Dir das Schaltauge wegbricht.


----------



## j-man (14. Februar 2008)

Satteltaschen und Flaschenhalter sind jedenfalls für Alpencross und längere Touren sinnvoll, was kann man schon dagegen haben? 
Wer immer nur auf bestmögliches Styling achtet und die Funktion dabei gänzlich außer Acht lässt, setzt sich in meinen Augen schnell dem Vorwurf des Schönwetterbikers/Eisdielenfahres aus, und das will doch nun wirklich niemand.


----------



## Fury (14. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> finde, das sieht gar nicht mal so verkehrt aus....
> aber auch das ist alles geschmacksache.



Danke, Danke, Danke! 



> j-man  	@ fury9
> erlaubt ist, was gefällt



Genau!  



> citycobra
> Zitat:
> Zitat von breakdenzer Beitrag anzeigen
> An nem schwarzen hätte das vielleicht noch gepasst, aber wenn ich das Bike sehe, ist die Gabel zu auffällig - sogar auffälliger als die freshe Lackierung..
> kann mich der meinung nur anschließen, eventuell wäre die gabel in einer anderen farbe wie z.b. weiß (wenn überhaupt erhältich) besser gewesen. aber letzten endes muss es einem selber gefallen und geschmäcker sind sehr verschieden. sonst würden wir ja auch alle das gleiche "einheitsbike" fahren. *laaaaaangweilig*



Die Gabel gibts nur noch in anodized natur, das ist so grau metallic. Hätte auch gepasst, wäre mir sogar ne Ecke lieber gewesen, aber die schwarze habe ich so günstig bekommen, da drückt man mal ein Auge zu. Da stören mich die blauen Decals auf der Gabel eigentlich mehr (aber auch nicht wirklich - dazu fährt sie sich zu gut)
Zum weiß: das milky green ist nicht wirklich weiß! Eher so grünlich weiß. Weiße Parts sehen da nicht gut aus, also muß Kontrast her. Grün wäre noch gegangen, aber grüne Eloxalteile? Wo gibts denn die noch seit den 80ern? (Für halbwegs vernünftige Teile!)

Mir war schon klar, daß die Gabel ein "Aufreger" wird/ist. Auf dem Foto kommt sie natürlich schon dominant rüber. In Natura ist das aber wirklich nicht so, da ist die Lackierung der eigentliche Eyecatcher. Wie gesagt, ich möchte weder eine Diskussion über die Gabel noch über Geschmäcker anstoßen. Vielmehr möchte ich einfach nur mal mein Bike zeigen, mit dem ich super zufrieden bin. Zugegeben, ich bin schon jemand der die Grenzen mal so auslotet, aber Sinn muss es machen - jedenfalls für MICH muss es Sinn machen.
Man kann und soll auch anderer Meinung sein, denn nur so kommen wir weiter und nur so kommen auch mal ausgefallene Räder zustande... 

In diesem Sinne

fury9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

So hier aktuelle Fotos von meinem 08er Sting. Habe auch mal einen extra Sting 2008 Thread aufgemacht, für alle die Interesse haben.


----------



## breakdenzer (14. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> So hier aktuelle Fotos von meinem 08er Sting. Habe auch mal einen extra Sting 2008 Thread aufgemacht, für alle die Interesse haben.



Wie vermisse ich den schönen alten Reba Schriftzug!


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Februar 2008)

Die weißen Syncros-Parts sehen prima aus. Was mir nicht so gefällt ist das Grau der Reba-Gabel. Passt irgenwie nicht zum Rest des Teamline-Designs.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

wohl war, aber warum soll ich ne top gabel abgeben. habe mir ja "nur" nen neuen rahmen gekauft .
jetzt überlege ich noch wegen weissen syncros felgen, das wäre dann noch der clou


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> wohl war, aber warum soll ich ne top gabel abgeben. habe mir ja "nur" nen neuen rahmen gekauft .
> jetzt überlege ich noch wegen weissen syncros felgen, das wäre dann noch der clou



Würde es evtl. mit grauen Crossmax LR versuchen, passend zur Gabel ....


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. Februar 2008)

auch ne idee, aber auch nicht billig. vernünftige syncros liegen bei fast 400. was kosten die mavics?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> auch ne idee, aber auch nicht billig. vernÃ¼nftige syncros liegen bei fast 400. was kosten die mavics?



Die ich mir angeschaut hatte, waren allerdings mehr fÃ¼r Enduro und waren UST. Die kosteten hier in der Schweiz 1100 CHF (ca. 680 â¬)


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Satteltaschen und Flaschenhalter sind jedenfalls für Alpencross und längere Touren sinnvoll, was kann man schon dagegen haben?
> Wer immer nur auf bestmögliches Styling achtet und die Funktion dabei gänzlich außer Acht lässt, setzt sich in meinen Augen schnell dem Vorwurf des Schönwetterbikers/Eisdielenfahres aus, und das will doch nun wirklich niemand.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.. 
darum auf Tour mit...


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Februar 2008)

mir geht es nicht um styling, ich mag die dinger nicht. ich fahre mit nem camel durch die gegend. ist wie mit nem ü ei. drei dinge auf einmal. trinken mat-transport und rückenprotektor.
mir sehen die dinger einfach zu klobig aus. that's all. wollte euch nicht in eurer ehre verletzen.


----------



## Dexter90 (15. Februar 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> So hier aktuelle Fotos von meinem 08er Sting. Habe auch mal einen extra Sting 2008 Thread aufgemacht, für alle die Interesse haben.




Schönes Fahrrad hast du da. Nur die Bremsen find ich bescheiden an so einem Bike... Hab selber 2 Cubes mit Hayes und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2008)

@ Cube Sting 2008
.
ich dachte schon es liegt an Deinen 95 kg,
das Du keine Satteltasche mehr mitschleppen kannst   
.
.
.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Februar 2008)

ne ne daran nicht, so verteilt sich die optik besser nach vorn u hinten


----------



## mbjj33 (15. Februar 2008)

Was die Hayes Stroker selbst angeht, kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Was mich persönlich aber tierisch nervt, ist die Quietscherei bei Feuchtigkeit/Regen. Du bremst und hundert Meter weiter zucken die Fußgänger zusammen, als wenn sie grad von einer Schlange gebissen wurden.

Hat vielleicht jemand mal organische Beläge ausprobiert?

P.S. Die ganze Palette von schief sitzenden Bremssätteln oder verzogenen Scheiben habe ich bereits geprüft. Alles in bester Ordnung. Das kann es also nicht sein.


_Was ist schlimmer: Rauchen oder in Berlin Fahrrad fahren???_


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. Februar 2008)

kenne eigentlich keine scheibe die nicht bei nässe quietscht


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder nen Paar Bilder von meinem Würfel.
Nun mit endlich einheitlicher Reifenfarbe 















Gruß HK.


----------



## Lasstmichdurch (15. Februar 2008)

So das ist jetzt auf dem Weg zu mir...






allerdings das letztjährige Midseasonbike...dafür mit K18...

wenn es da ist tausche das Bild hier aus...


----------



## coolt282 (15. Februar 2008)

Hier mal meins :

07er AMS 125 Louise

http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/8794/img0624go2.jpg


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2008)

Hi...............
Endlich ist ein Stereo K24 mein eigen  ........vor ca 3 stunden vom händker heim gefahren^^.........http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/111599


----------



## miles_cube (15. Februar 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hi...............
> Endlich ist ein Stereo K24 mein eigen  ........vor ca 3 stunden vom händker heim gefahren^^.........http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/111599



hi........ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
schönes teil und geile farbe 
wie lange hast du drauf gewartet??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2008)

Also für mich hätts nich besser laufen können.........des war so:
Heut mittag dacht ich , naja machste mal ne schöne tour......steig auf mein K2 Hardtrail und fahr los.....keine 200m weiter merk ich, dass mein schaltzug so ziehmlich durch ist, konnt also nix mehr schalten.......bin darauf hin sofort zu meinem bike laden, und hab einen gekauft....beim rausgehen, guck ich in die werkstatt, und seh da nicht ein stereo?!.....hab dann gefragt, und da der mich kennt, hat er dann gesagt, dass es heut morgen gekommen ist, und ich in einer stunde kommen soll.....das hab ich natürlic gemacht.....eigtl. wollt ich morgen mein stereo erst bestellen, jetzt hab ichs schon, naja eben schwein gehabt^^......ihm isses grad recht gewesen, da der des schon 4 monate erwartet hatte.....Jetzt bin ich glücklicher besitzer!!!!!!


----------



## miles_cube (15. Februar 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also für mich hätts nich besser laufen können.........des war so:
> 
> 
> glückspilz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2008)

Ebenfalls schöne Farbe^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2008)

Achja: Sind des Hayes Sole?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. Februar 2008)

@ Andi

Hertlichen Glückwunsch und wilkommen im Club der Stereoristis
Poste doch mal ein Pic.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2008)

Komme gerade vom ersten Trip.......^^.......ich habe schon ein pic gepostet, bzw einen link zu meiner Gallery....Bin nach dieser nur 18km langen fahrt sehr begeistert, da ich bisher auch nur Hard Trail gefahren bin, war es eine neue Erfahrung....Dieses Bike geht so dermaßen gut!!!!!! .....heute Mittag geht es 100% nochmal raus in den Wald..:!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2008)

hier nocheinmal den Link http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/111599


----------



## citycobra (16. Februar 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also für mich hätts nich besser laufen können.........des war so:
> Heut mittag dacht ich , naja machste mal ne schöne tour......steig auf mein K2 Hardtrail und fahr los.....keine 200m weiter merk ich, dass mein schaltzug so ziehmlich durch ist, konnt also nix mehr schalten.......bin darauf hin sofort zu meinem bike laden, und hab einen gekauft....beim rausgehen, guck ich in die werkstatt, und seh da nicht ein stereo?!.....hab dann gefragt, und da der mich kennt, hat er dann gesagt, dass es heut morgen gekommen ist, und ich in einer stunde kommen soll.....das hab ich natürlic gemacht.....eigtl. wollt ich morgen mein stereo erst bestellen, jetzt hab ichs schon, naja eben schwein gehabt^^......ihm isses grad recht gewesen, da der des schon 4 monate erwartet hatte.....Jetzt bin ich glücklicher besitzer!!!!!!



da macht das bike-kaufen doch spaß.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2008)

^^


----------



## Bericender (16. Februar 2008)

höhö hab das gleiche wie Miles_Cube


----------



## home (16. Februar 2008)

..tja diese fully-fahrer haben´s gut!!!ich war heut mit meinem hardtail-bock unterwegs und hab mir die ff zur brust genommen,wieder ne´kleine testrunde gedreht und festgestellt"die sind echt genial " laufen richtig leichtfüssig auf asphalt und leichtem splitt,bin heut noch nicht ins grobe gelände gekommen..werd morgen in den wald düsen,dann wird sich´s nochmal zeigen wieviel flicken ich brauchen werd..bin bis jetzt echt erstaunt





 achja und fleissig war ich ja heut morgen auch noch,hab´s endlich g´schafft den grössten teil meines hobby-schrauber-werkzeugs an die wand zu bringen,im schrank sah es die letzten wochen so aus,als hätt´ne bombe eingeschlagen..grins(des schwarzbier trink i´aber erst heut abend)


----------



## Maxximum (16. Februar 2008)

hier mal meins^^ heut abgeholt 






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/37548


----------



## citycobra (16. Februar 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> hier mal meins^^ heut abgeholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist doch mal ein geiler bock, bist du denn schon die ersten runden gefahren?


----------



## citycobra (16. Februar 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..tja diese fully-fahrer haben´s gut!!!ich war heut mit meinem hardtail-bock unterwegs und hab mir die ff zur brust genommen,wieder ne´kleine testrunde gedreht und festgestellt"die sind echt genial " laufen richtig leichtfüssig auf asphalt und leichtem splitt,bin heut noch nicht ins grobe gelände gekommen..werd morgen in den wald düsen,dann wird sich´s nochmal zeigen wieviel flicken ich brauchen werd..bin bis jetzt echt erstaunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die abstellfläche fürs bier gefällt.


----------



## home (16. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> die abstellfläche fürs bier gefällt.


 ..ja´wa..des is´ne schöne sitzecke!!!                                     sicherlich nich´schick aber bequem..


----------



## beuze1 (16. Februar 2008)

Heut auf Tour..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2008)

cooles bike ..........auch sehr gutes foto


----------



## beuze1 (16. Februar 2008)

Danke


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2008)

hast du einen ständer drangeschraubt, oder wie hast du des zum stehen gegrigt^^


----------



## miles_cube (16. Februar 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Achja: Sind des Hayes Sole?



hi!!!!

details zum meinem cube ltd pro 2008!! 

Rahmen    Aluminium Superlite 7005, double butted, anodisiert  

Gewicht    ca. 12,6 kg  

Gabel    Rock Shox Tora 318 Coil, 100mm, Poploc  

Schaltung    Shimano Deore XT, RD-M 772 Shadow  

Umwerfer    Shimano Deore LX  

Schalthebel    Shimano Deore LX  

Bremse    Hayes Stroker Ryde hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160 mm)  

Lenker    Easton EA 30 Lowriser  

Griffe    Cube double duometer  

Vorbau    Easton EA 30 Oversized  

Steuersatz    Ritchey Zero Logic, Semi-integrated  

Sattel    Scape Active 4  

Sattelklemmung    Scape 34,9mm ,schwarz  

Sattelstütze    Easton EA 30, 31,6mm  

Felgen    Alex Rims EN 24  

Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph, Triple Compound  

Naben    Shimano Deore LX Disc 525  

Speichen    DT Champion schwarz  

Pedale    Fasten Alu  

Zahnkränze    Shimano Deore HG 50, 11-32 Z. 9-fach  

Kette    Shimano HG 53  

Innenlager    integriert  

Kurbelsatz    Shimano FC-M532, 2-Piece, 175mm


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2008)

Ok.....worauf ich eigtl. hinauswollte sind die bremsen.....bist du zufrieden mit ihnen......dennn an meinem K2 sind ebenfalls Hayes, allerdings solé dran, und ich hasse sie!......sie quietschen, egal was ich mache, der druckpunkt "wandert" trotz entlüften und die bremsleistung ist so lala.......Sind deine besser?
Hier die Daten zu meinem Stereo K24:

Rahmen:HPA 7005 Hydroform DTC triple butted, FSP 4-Link-System 18"

Gewicht: ca. 13,4 kg

Gabel: Fox talas 32 Lock out 140mm/120mm/100mm

Schaltwerk: Sram XO Carbon

Umwerfer: Shimano XT E-Type

Schalthebel: Sram trigger x9

Bremsen: Formula Oro K24 carbon (180/180)

Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider DH (oder so ähnlich  )

Griffe: Cube

Vorbau: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert

Steuersatz: Syntace Superforce

Sattel: Fi'zi:k Nisene

Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon

Felgen: Mavic Crossmax ST Systemlaufradsatz

Reifen: Fat Albert 2.35 Snake Skin

Pedale: Shimano XT

Zahnkränze: Sram PG990 11-32Z., 9-fach

Kette: Sram PC971

Innenlager: integriert

Kasette:SRAM PG990 (rot  )

Farbe: Milky Green

Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 140mm


----------



## Trumpf (16. Februar 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Vorbau: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert
> 
> Steuersatz: Syntace Superforce



....Andersrum...


----------



## tenand (16. Februar 2008)

Ich war gestern auf Tour.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2008)

@Trumpf
Ja stimmt


----------



## miles_cube (16. Februar 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ok.....worauf ich eigtl. hinauswollte sind die bremsen.....bist du zufrieden mit ihnen......dennn an meinem K2 sind ebenfalls Hayes, allerdings solé dran, und ich hasse sie!......sie quietschen, egal was ich mache, der druckpunkt "wandert" trotz entlüften und die bremsleistung ist so lala.......Sind deine besser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (16. Februar 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hast du einen ständer drangeschraubt, oder wie hast du des zum stehen gegrigt^^




  nein hat keinen Ständer


----------



## Fabio7130 (17. Februar 2008)

Und hier mein älteres Cube.Immer stehts treu   EIN CUBE HALT!!!


----------



## Maxximum (17. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ein geiler bock, bist du denn schon die ersten runden gefahren?



klar  
aber bin noch am einstellen der federelemente. dauert bei dem zeug ja immer^^

fahrt sich aber im basis setup schon sehr geil


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Februar 2008)

Das kannst du laut sagen! Bei meinem sind die Federelemente schon recht gut eingestellt, und ich muss sagen besser gehts nicht!.....Vorallem der Hinterbau spricht richtig gut an. Und beim treten wippt, dank dual trail control, überhaupt nichts mit! Ein sehr gutes Bike!


----------



## Maxximum (17. Februar 2008)

ich hab jetzt nur noch das problem dass der dämpfer wenn er sensibel genug ist einfach durch den federweg rauscht.
kann ich das irgendwie unterbinden??



greetz


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Februar 2008)

Luftdruck?.......Hast du eine Dämpferpumpe? - Wenn ja, dann erhöhe den Luftdruck, optimal ist er  beim Fox Float RP23 mit 140 mm FW bei 10 bar. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob es einen großen unterschied wegen dem Federweg gibt.....
Warscheinlich ist der Druck zu gering. Wenn du keine Dämpferpumpe hast, dann geh zu deinem Händler, der macht das für dich, oder gibt dir eine, dass du es machen kannst ...Ich denke der kann dir auch sagen wie der optimale Druck jetzt speziell beim Fritzz ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (17. Februar 2008)

ja schon klar luftdruck aber dann versau ich mir ja wieder volle knäcke den sag und damit den komfort.
ich meine so wie bei der 36 dass man nur den sag über luftdruck macht und den rest mit zug- und druckstufe.
trotzdem schonma danke für deine antwort^^


----------



## messias (17. Februar 2008)

So, heut konnte ich mein Baby endlich auch das erste Mal seiner artgerechten Bestimmung zuführen.



Fährt sich aber ganz anders als mein Starrbike - komisch


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2008)

So, dann will ich euch einen Teil meines Bikeparks vorführen :


----------



## Bericender (17. Februar 2008)

Wozu brauch man(n) 2 Fullys?


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2008)

eins zum spaß haben, 
eins für touren und 
ein hartes für races 

mehr geht nicht, sonst bekomm ich ärger mit der familienministerin .

denke aber auch , jetzt reichts


----------



## jan84 (17. Februar 2008)

Doppeltes Lottchen


----------



## Dexter90 (17. Februar 2008)

Hier mal noch 2 Bilder von meiner Spassmaschiene:


----------



## Trumpf (17. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> So, dann will ich euch einen Teil meines Bikeparks vorführen :



Ich hab dieselbe Kombination.. nur in anderen Farben  
Die beiden Bikes decken bei mir den ganzen Bereich ab.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Waren heut wieder auf einer kletterfreudigen Tour und das Stereo hat sich prima bewährt:


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Februar 2008)

Soooo, bei einer Tour mit nem Freund sind diese (wie ich finde) schönen Bilder entstanden:












Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eagle23 (17. Februar 2008)

Aha...

siehe da, Du bist das also in der FC 

So klein ist doch die Welt  

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/416557


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Februar 2008)

@Eagle23

Naja, nicht ganz...das CUBE ist von mir, aber die Fotos sind von meinem Freund aufgenommen worden. (Er ist es auch aus der FC   )


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## volki3 (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

So, dann will ich auch mal. Fahre seit Letztem Jahr ein "Cube LTD Team 07" und immer noch SEHR zufrieden. 
Leider weiß ich net wie das Hochladen der Bilder geht? Deshalb schaut bei meinen Fotos nach. 
Kann mir auch einer mal Paar gute Schuhe für SPD Pedalen empfehlen???

Gruss volki3


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (18. Februar 2008)

Hey,

das hochladen ist doch ganz einfach, unter deinem Bild ist der Link, den kopierst du einfach und fügst ihn hier ein:




Ist schon mal gut dass du den Racing Ralph hinten runtergeworfen hast aber gleich einen Big Betty drauf? Welche Größe hat der (2,35?). Passt das ohne Probleme?
Ich hab bei meinem 07er Team vorne und hinten Schwalbe Albert drauf in 2.25er.


----------



## volki3 (18. Februar 2008)

ah ja...man bin ich Blöd!!! Danke!
mmh...Big Betty war ein Geschenk zum Geburtstag! Die Größe ist 2,35 Passt Grad so.
Der kommt auch wieder Runter. 
Der Schwalbe Albert (2,25) habe ich schon zu Hause liegen, kommen die tage drauf vorne und hinten.

Gruss volki3


----------



## Trumpf (18. Februar 2008)

volki3 schrieb:


> ah ja...man bin ich Blöd!!! Danke!
> mmh...Big Betty war ein Geschenk zum Geburtstag! Die Größe ist 2,35 Passt Grad so.
> Der kommt auch wieder Runter.
> Der Schwalbe Albert (2,25) habe ich schon zu Hause liegen, kommen die tage drauf vorne und hinten.
> ...



Big Betty gibts eigentlich nur in 2.4 laut schwalbe.de.


----------



## volki3 (18. Februar 2008)

Ja, wollte ich ja auch schreiben *g*. Bin noch Bisschen durch den Wind, weil ich mich Ärgere das ich das mit den Bildern nicht hin bekommen habe!!!
Ist ja auch egal Big Betty kommt Runter.


----------



## citycobra (18. Februar 2008)

volki3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> So, dann will ich auch mal. Fahre seit Letztem Jahr ein "Cube LTD Team 07" und immer noch SEHR zufrieden.
> Leider weiß ich net wie das Hochladen der Bilder geht? Deshalb schaut bei meinen Fotos nach.
> ...



also ich fahre seit einiger zeit mit scott schuhen (comp + team). kann die schuhe nur empfehlen, weil die ideal für etwas breitere füße und auch nicht allzu teuer sind. die schuhe von specialized sollen auch sehr gut sein, die fährt mein kollege wiederum seit jahren. letzten endes entscheiden aber die zum schuh gekauften platten für welche pedale man den entsprechenden schuh verwenden kann.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2008)

Hab für den Winter noch meine alten Shimano SH-M 121. Die tun es noch. Aber kann auch meine neuen Specialized pro carbon mtb empfehlen. Sind zwar etwas teuer, aber jeden Cent wert. Sitzen gut und gute Kraftübertragung durch die Carbonsohle. Fahre SPD-Pedale und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox36 (20. Februar 2008)

Cube LTD Pro 07


----------



## citycobra (20. Februar 2008)

Fox36 schrieb:


> Cube LTD Pro 07



öhm, schickes bike aber hast du wirklich so kurze beine?


----------



## Manuel79 (20. Februar 2008)

... und meines:


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Februar 2008)

Gute Wahl    ....Cube Stereo is immer gut


----------



## Jonez (20. Februar 2008)

Sieht aus wie ein Dööööhrtbeik


----------



## Fox36 (20. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> öhm, schickes bike aber hast du wirklich so kurze beine?



..öhm nein hab ich halt runter gemacht bin ein bisschen im gelände "spaß gefahren" da stört der halt wenn er so hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Februar 2008)

@ Fox36.......Hast du noch andere Bikes? .... in deinem Profiel steht was von downhill und freeride.......Fährst du mit diesem Cube FR und DH ??


----------



## Fox36 (20. Februar 2008)

Ein Bisschen, will es ja nicht kaputt machen holl mir in 1 Jahr ca. ein Canyon Fully ES oder AM könnte mir auch jetzt schon ein DH FR Bike kaufen aber das Geld felt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Februar 2008)

aha, ok .....denn ich bin auch gerade ein bischen am downhillern, und ich auf manchen trails das gefühl habe, dass auch 140mm nicht ganz reichen xD...


----------



## Fox36 (20. Februar 2008)

..oder gleich ne Boxxer xD.


----------



## powerbar__ (20. Februar 2008)

So, doch heute schon mit der mittelguten Digicam nen Foto gemacht:










Bessere morgen/die Tage.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Februar 2008)

Coole Ventilkappen hast du^^


----------



## Lumbi (20. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> So, doch heute schon mit der mittelguten Digicam nen Foto gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> Bessere morgen/die Tage.



Was sind das denn für Pedale? Nicht das ich die an meine CC Feile schrauben möchte, aber an meinem Fully würden die passen...


Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## powerbar__ (20. Februar 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Coole Ventilkappen hast du^^


Na klar, es fehlt noch die 3te an der Federkabel unten. Die oben ist ja eh abgedeckt.


Lumbi schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Pedale? Nicht das ich die an meine CC Feile schrauben möchte, aber an meinem Fully würden die passen...
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Lumbi


Hey, DMR V8 heißen die. Laut Shop gut, wobei bei einem Shop eh alles gut ist, was sie im Sortiment haben 
Mal gugn wie sie taugen...


----------



## Musicman (20. Februar 2008)

Könnten die NC17 sein.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (20. Februar 2008)

Hier nochmal mein Reaction:




Immer noch mit Pedalreflektoren aber nun ohne Sofa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (21. Februar 2008)

Tolles Bike, aber mir hat es zu viele Decals. Das Problem hatte ich auch bei meinem AMS Pro und habe entfernt was ging auf den Felgen und der Gabel.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Februar 2008)

Fox36 schrieb:


> Cube LTD Pro 07



Ein Bike vom MHW-Bikehouse??? Wegen dem Aufkleber. Da hab ich meins auch her. Bist zufrieden?

P.S.: Der aufkleber muß weg.


----------



## fissenid (21. Februar 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schönes Bike, aber DUAL Control...... uuaaghhh.... kommst du damit klar???


----------



## susan2001 (21. Februar 2008)

volki3 schrieb:


> ah ja...man bin ich Blöd!!! Danke!
> mmh...Big Betty war ein Geschenk zum Geburtstag! Die Größe ist 2,35 Passt Grad so.
> Der kommt auch wieder Runter.
> Der Schwalbe Albert (2,25) habe ich schon zu Hause liegen, kommen die tage drauf vorne und hinten.
> ...



Wieviel Zoll hat dein Bike sieht wie ein 16er aus?
Bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## Trumpf (21. Februar 2008)

Sind das Reflektoren an den Pedalen ??


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (21. Februar 2008)

argh, das ist schlimmer als zahnweh, mach die pedale ab.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn das fürn wilder Mix, 2008er Kurbel, aber altes Schaltwerk. Fast schon Baumarkt-Niveau.


----------



## Tintin 6 (21. Februar 2008)

Hi!
Mein blaues Ltd Pro 06, aufgenommen in der Lobau bei Wien.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (21. Februar 2008)

@fissenid Mit DC komm ich sehr gut zurecht, daher inzwischen an fast allen meinen Rädern.

Das Schaltwerk hatte ich noch. Wird aber wohl noch gegen ein 2008er Low-Normal (hatte gedacht Shimano bau keine Low-Normal mehr) getauscht.

Pedale überlege ich noch, warte wohl auf die Lieferbarkeit der NC17 Sudpin III.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (22. Februar 2008)

So hier dann mal mein 3 Tage junges Cube AMS Pro K18 (20')






oder auch mehr Details gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/111498


----------



## Kai-Christoph (22. Februar 2008)

DeLocke schrieb:


> So hier dann mal mein 3 Tage junges Cube AMS Pro K18 (20')



Lecker!   
Nur den Sattel finde ich nicht so schick...


----------



## Trumpf (22. Februar 2008)

Der Sattel passt farblich toll zum Bike. 
Und die Fizik Sattel find ich nichtmal so schlecht. An meinem Fritzz war einer der vorne unter der Nase so einen Bügel hatte damit das Bike leichter getragen werden kann. Hab ich zwar nie gebraucht, fands trotzdem toll.


----------



## DeLocke (22. Februar 2008)

Kai-Christoph schrieb:


> Lecker!
> Nur den Sattel finde ich nicht so schick...



jo ich muss mal gucken morgen mach ich die erste große tour, aber so von paar kleinen fahrten um die häuser ist er verdammt hart

man beachte aber bitte meinen carbon flaschenhalter


----------



## MPK (22. Februar 2008)

DeLocke schrieb:


> So hier dann mal mein 3 Tage junges Cube AMS Pro K18 (20')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es für Sattelstützen eigentlich ein vorn und hinten? Und wenn ja, bedeutet daß das deine verkehrt rum ist?


----------



## flyingstereo (22. Februar 2008)

Gibt es schon. Die gezeigte is aber richtig drin weil die Kröpfung nach hinten geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (22. Februar 2008)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Gibt es schon. Die gezeigte is aber richtig drin weil die Kröpfung nach hinten geht.



jo seh ich auch so


----------



## MPK (22. Februar 2008)

Hatte mich nur gewundert, da diese "Anzeige/Skala" meist hinten zu sehen ist. Danke.


----------



## Lumbi (23. Februar 2008)

MPK schrieb:


> Hatte mich nur gewundert, da diese "Anzeige/Skala" meist hinten zu sehen ist. Danke.




Echt? Also an meiner P6 ist die Skala vorn und bei der originalen Prolight RFR auch...

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## powerbar__ (23. Februar 2008)

Ha, endlich mal unterwegs gewesen  Und schönere Bilder...


















​


----------



## Ketchyp (23. Februar 2008)

Schönes Rad


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Februar 2008)

Mein AMS Pro von hinten auf dem Lieserpfad  

Mehr Fotos auf meiner HP.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Februar 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Ha, endlich mal unterwegs gewesen  Und schönere Bilder...



Tolle Fotos, wie aus dem Cube Hochglanz-Katalog.  
Aber schönes Bike.


----------



## home (23. Februar 2008)

..i´m walking..!!!hab mir gestern nachmittag,zum glück bei ner´kleinen hausrunde meinen noch"fast"neuen ff zerrammelt..im augenwinkel die kleine keramikscheibe noch gesehen,aber zu spät.. ab da an durft´ich noch knappe 8km schieben war aber auch nicht schlecht,so konnt ich meine schuhe richtig einlaufen..hahaha war gleich heut morgen im laden um nen´neuen zu holen(da eigentlich richtig geile dinger..!!!)aber echt schwierig momentan an die race gard version ranzukommen,also hab ich für 32doch nochmal den triple compound genommen.. auf dauer könnt´s ein teures unterfangen werden,werd schaun wie lang sie halten und dann zur besseren version greifen


----------



## Lumbi (23. Februar 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..i´m walking..!!!hab mir gestern nachmittag,zum glück bei ner´kleinen hausrunde meinen noch"fast"neuen ff zerrammelt..im augenwinkel die kleine keramikscheibe noch gesehen,aber zu spät.. ab da an durft´ich noch knappe 8km schieben war aber auch nicht schlecht,so konnt ich meine schuhe richtig einlaufen..hahaha




...sind nicht die besten Reifen, wenn es um Haltbarkeit geht oder? 

Ich werde mir wohl mal ein Satz Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo DoubleDefense bestellen und testen, mal sehen wie die sind.

Der FF ist mir zu dünn und gefällt mir auch vom Profil her nicht wirklich.

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## Jonez (23. Februar 2008)

Warum fahrt ihr keine richtigen Reifen  

Der FF ist doch max für Straße Feldweg und für die Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## home (23. Februar 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> ...sind nicht die besten Reifen, wenn es um Haltbarkeit geht oder?
> 
> Ich werde mir wohl mal ein Satz Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo DoubleDefense bestellen und testen, mal sehen wie die sind.
> 
> ...


..testen testen testen..probieren muß man doch mal !!!wie gesagt vom aussehen und pannensicherheit,naja,aber die laufleistung echt genial.. vielleicht hat jemand ja die neuere version(race gard/40gramm schwerer)..und kann was dazu berichten,würd mich auf alle fälle mal interressieren


----------



## Lumbi (23. Februar 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..testen testen testen..probieren muß man doch mal !!!wie gesagt vom aussehen und pannensicherheit,naja,aber die laufleistung echt genial.. vielleicht hat jemand ja die neuere version(race gard/40gramm schwerer)..und kann was dazu berichten,würd mich auf alle fälle mal interressieren




sicher , mit welchem Luftdruck fährst du die FF und welche Reifenbreite hast du drauf?

Ich habe im Moment den NN und RR in 2.25 drauf, werde jetzt mal nur mit dem RR fahren aber halt den DD, habe kein Bock auf Schlauch flicken oder schieben. Bin normal mit ca. 2.0 bar unterwegs (wiege 73kg ).


----------



## lew187 (23. Februar 2008)

hab den FF mit raceguard hinten drauf... bisj etzt läufts gut... bin aber auch noch nicht sooo viel gefahren. Unterschied ist aber merkbar.


----------



## DeLocke (23. Februar 2008)

Kai-Christoph schrieb:


> Lecker!
> Nur den Sattel finde ich nicht so schick...



also der sattel ist schon verdammt hart


----------



## home (24. Februar 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> sicher , mit welchem Luftdruck fährst du die FF und welche Reifenbreite hast du drauf?
> 
> Ich habe im Moment den NN und RR in 2.25 drauf, werde jetzt mal nur mit dem RR fahren aber halt den DD, habe kein Bock auf Schlauch flicken oder schieben. Bin normal mit ca. 2.0 bar unterwegs (wiege 73kg ).


..fahr zurzeit mit 2.2bar..am anfang (laut hersteller ab 2.0-4.5) mit 2.0,aber zu weich/rollwiderstand auf asphalt zu hoch,werd die tage mit 2.5 versuchen aber denk mir des wird bestimmt zu hart..    (wiege noch a´kleines´bissel mehr)


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (24. Februar 2008)

schwalbe nobynic 2.2 in einem jahr einen platten im vorderrad, das war es. geiler reifen, super traktion, ob trocken oder nass


----------



## S.D. (24. Februar 2008)

Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, die Reifendiskussion nicht unbedingt hier zu führen.

Gruß


----------



## coolt282 (24. Februar 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, die Reifendiskussion nicht unbedingt hier zu führen.
> 
> Gruß



DITO


----------



## home (24. Februar 2008)

..jaja schon´gut..nix mehr über reifen und ihre´drücke!!!da heut ja absolut geiles wetter war,ne kleine tour übern herkules richtung schauenburg..hab ja die ff drauf,deshalb ausschließlich nur asphalt befahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAforce (24. Februar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein Bike vom MHW-Bikehouse??? Wegen dem Aufkleber. Da hab ich meins auch her. Bist zufrieden?
> 
> P.S.: Der aufkleber muß weg.



Hi,

sag mal wie hast du diesen hartnäckigen Aufkleber von MHW von der Eloxalschickt bekommen?
Durch Wasser + Spüli + knibbeln komme ich nicht wirklich weiter. Sitzt bombenfest das Teil


----------



## volki3 (24. Februar 2008)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sag mal wie hast du diesen hartnäckigen Aufkleber von MHW von der Eloxalschickt bekommen?
> Durch Wasser + Spüli + knibbeln komme ich nicht wirklich weiter. Sitzt bombenfest das Teil




Hi,

ich habe meines auch von MHW, mein Aufkleber ging ganz einfach durch sogenanntes "Knibbel" ab


----------



## Trumpf (24. Februar 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..jaja schon´gut..nix mehr über reifen und ihre´drücke!!!da heut ja absolut geiles wetter war,ne kleine tour übern herkules richtung schauenburg..hab ja die ff drauf,deshalb ausschließlich nur asphalt befahren



Vorsicht ! Auf den Fotos steht das Bike nicht direkt auf dem Asphalt !


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Februar 2008)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sag mal wie hast du diesen hartnäckigen Aufkleber von MHW von der Eloxalschickt bekommen?
> Durch Wasser + Spüli + knibbeln komme ich nicht wirklich weiter. Sitzt bombenfest das Teil



Ich hatte wohl Glück. Bei mir war kein Aufkleber dran.


----------



## Basstel-Bassti (24. Februar 2008)

so, nun ich auchmal 

Bike ist jetzt 41 Km alt .... der Popo ist wegen Umgewöhung von Sessel auf SLR schon fast wund *g*


----------



## beuze1 (24. Februar 2008)

auch ein Cube braucht mal eine kleine Pause  
.
.
.



.
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabio7130 (24. Februar 2008)

@beuze1  Damit das Cube auch was von der Landschaft sieht     

Schönes Bike!  viel Spaß damit


----------



## dermarcuse (24. Februar 2008)

Endlich ist es soweit...


----------



## citycobra (24. Februar 2008)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> Endlich ist es soweit...



wirklich sehr schick aber was sind das für decals auf den felgen?


----------



## citycobra (24. Februar 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> auch ein Cube braucht mal eine kleine Pause
> .
> .
> .
> ...



könnte man direkt zum bild des monats wählen.


----------



## Musicman (24. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> wirklich sehr schick aber was sind das für decals auf den felgen?



XT 2008 Systemlaufräder, die schauen so aus


----------



## dermarcuse (24. Februar 2008)

@citycobra:
das sind nicht die DT Swiss Felgen sondern die neuen XT-LAufräder...


----------



## citycobra (24. Februar 2008)

ihr beiden wisst zuviel.


----------



## dermarcuse (24. Februar 2008)

Sorry...  
Aber ich sollte doch wissen was ich gekauft habe oder?


----------



## citycobra (24. Februar 2008)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> Sorry...
> Aber ich sollte doch wissen was ich gekauft habe oder?



das stimmt auch wieder.
hast du das bild eventuell noch einen tick größer? würde das gerne mal etwas näher betrachten.


----------



## Dude1979 (24. Februar 2008)

Nun hier mein neues Stereo The One! Geiles Teil sag ich nur ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermarcuse (24. Februar 2008)

@citycobra:
kann ja leider nur begrenzte Größe laden.
Wenn du willst schick ich dir es als Mail...


----------



## Musicman (24. Februar 2008)

dermarcuse schrieb:


> @citycobra:
> kann ja leider nur begrenzte Größe laden.
> Wenn du willst schick ich dir es als Mail...


Fotoalbum?


----------



## rs-ja-adria (26. Februar 2008)

Mein Cube  Für die statt echt super!
ich hoffe mal das das bild groß genug ist!


----------



## tenand (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Citycobra,

hier kannst du sie dir in gross anschauen. Habe im übrigen eine sehr hohe Steifigkeit im Vergl. zum Gewicht.


----------



## Musicman (26. Februar 2008)

rs-ja-adria schrieb:


> http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/SL2720364609624fJPG.jpg
> Mein Cube  Für die statt echt super!
> ich hoffe mal das das bild groß genug ist!



Und von wem ist der Rahmen?


----------



## rs-ja-adria (26. Februar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Und von wem ist der Rahmen?



wie von wem ist der Rahmen ???????


----------



## Musicman (26. Februar 2008)

Sorry das ich nicht allwissend bin, aber auf den ersten Blick sieht das nicht nach einem Cube Rahmen aus.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Februar 2008)

Cube-Getriebe 11/34...denn es geht Bergauf !! 
.
.



.
.


----------



## rs-ja-adria (26. Februar 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Sorry das ich nicht allwissend bin, aber auf den ersten Blick sieht das nicht nach einem Cube Rahmen aus.



Doch das war so ein billiges attention. 
Alle anderen aufkleber habe ich weg gemacht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (26. Februar 2008)

rs-ja-adria schrieb:


> Doch das war so ein billiges attention.
> Alle anderen aufkleber habe ich weg gemacht!!!!



Alles klar, danke


----------



## citycobra (26. Februar 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Hallo Citycobra,
> 
> hier kannst du sie dir in gross anschauen. Habe im übrigen eine sehr hohe Steifigkeit im Vergl. zum Gewicht.



vielen dank für den link. habe auch schon das große bild vom marcus erhalten. die felgen sehen wirklich klasse aus.


----------



## schweffl (26. Februar 2008)

Hi adria,

schlauch nicht echt dein Flitzer.


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Februar 2008)

@ Basstel-Bassti:

Ach ja der Gördensee *g*  Also Läufer jagen...

@ rs-ja-adria:

Ja nun noch ne silberne Gabel, dann wäres echt top...aber sieht schön schnell aus!



Gruß


----------



## patrese993 (26. Februar 2008)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> @ rs-ja-adria:
> 
> Ja nun noch ne silberne Gabel, dann wäres echt top...aber sieht schön schnell aus!



das hab ich mir auch gedacht *g*

btw: irgendwie sieht die Zugverlegung seltsam aus.... war die Schaltzughülle zu kurz?


----------



## -Adler- (27. Februar 2008)

gestern um 17:30h kam der Anruf. 15min vor Ladenschluß habe ich es doch noch geschaft den Laden zu betreten  
und das 08er Stereo SE abgeholt. Es ist im Prinzip die K24-Ausstattung nur mit XT-Schaltung und Lousie

Ein bisl die Züge vorn aufräumen ist noch angesagt und den Dämpfer schützen. So geht das net 

hier paar Pics quick & dirty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2008)

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/7901/cubestereo004wl8.jpg

schönes Bike,aber
schau mal nach dem Schaltzug vom Umwerfer der scheuert auf der Schwinge


----------



## Basstel-Bassti (27. Februar 2008)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> @ Basstel-Bassti:
> 
> Ach ja der Gördensee *g*  Also Läufer jagen...




wo sonst *g*



ca. nen Kilometer weiter ist mir genau bei SV 63 die Kurbel abgefallen ....  

dann nach Briest übers Flugfeld und zack nach Pritzerbe in die Kneipe aufn Zug warten *g*


----------



## -Adler- (27. Februar 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/7901/cubestereo004wl8.jpg
> 
> schönes Bike,aber
> schau mal nach dem Schaltzug vom Umwerfer der scheuert auf der Schwinge



ja danke  
ist mir auch heute beim Bilder anschauen (ich bin heute etwas unproduktiv im Büro  ) aufgefallen.


----------



## rs-ja-adria (27. Februar 2008)

Ja eine silberne gabel kommt noch drauf oder ich lasse die eine lackieren.
Wenn ich eine neue gabel kaufe, was würdet ihr mir empfelen ??

Und meine schaltzüge muss ich noch kürzen ja die leitungen von den bremsen sind auch was lang ^^.


----------



## rs-ja-adria (27. Februar 2008)

schweffl schrieb:


> Hi adria,
> 
> schlauch nicht echt dein Flitzer.



was meinst du mit nicht echt???


----------



## Jonez (27. Februar 2008)

rs-ja-adria schrieb:


> was meinst du mit nicht echt???



Les den Satz nochmal richtig


----------



## fasj (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
so nochmal meins am morgen  





fasj


----------



## Basscommander (28. Februar 2008)

Nach dem ersten Ausritt.
Fast alles Serie bis auf: 
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2,4" Snake Skin
Pedale: Crank Broth. Mallet
Flasche und Halter: ToPeak
Computer: Echowell "ePod"

Sorry wg der schlechten Bildquali... 






Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Februar 2008)

Kannst du mir mal mitteilen wo du deinen Echowell her hast,und wie der so ist.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Hoi Basscomander

Ist das dein neues Trainingsrad  Musst mal berichten wie sich das Ding, ermm Stereo so fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (28. Februar 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> gestern um 17:30h kam der Anruf. 15min vor Ladenschluß habe ich es doch noch geschaft den Laden zu betreten
> und das 08er Stereo SE abgeholt. Es ist im Prinzip die K24-Ausstattung nur mit XT-Schaltung und Lousie
> 
> Ein bisl die Züge vorn aufräumen ist noch angesagt und den Dämpfer schützen. So geht das net
> ...



Darf ich fragen wo du den Kettenstrebenschutz von Cube her hast????


----------



## Basscommander (28. Februar 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal mitteilen wo du deinen Echowell her hast,und wie der so ist.



Den hab ich aus dem Laden in dem ich arbeite  .

Funktioniert wunderbar. Drahtlos ohne Störungen.
Werde ihn mir aber vom Vorbau af den Lenker montieren, da der Winkel zum ablesen so nicht optimal ist. Man erkennt zwar etwas, aber nciht so gut, wie es sein könnte.

@ mzaskar: 
Fährt wie zu erwarten war geil! Die Steckachse macht sich echt gut in dem Rad.
Und sonst sind die Bremsen echt der Hammer!

Grüße!
Mr. B


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2008)

Basscommander schrieb:


> @ mzaskar:
> Fährt wie zu erwarten war geil! Die Steckachse macht sich echt gut in dem Rad.
> Und sonst sind die Bremsen echt der Hammer!
> 
> ...


 
Biete dir ein gut eingefahrenes AMS125 zum Tausch an


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Februar 2008)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Den hab ich aus dem Laden in dem ich arbeite  .
> 
> Funktioniert wunderbar. Drahtlos ohne Störungen.
> Werde ihn mir aber vom Vorbau af den Lenker montieren, da der Winkel zum ablesen so nicht optimal ist. Man erkennt zwar etwas, aber nciht so gut, wie es sein könnte.
> ...



Gibt es die auch mit Höhenmesser und was kostet mich der Spaß?


----------



## -Adler- (28. Februar 2008)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo du den Kettenstrebenschutz von Cube her hast????


ja du darfst fragen























 der war original mit dabei.


----------



## citycobra (28. Februar 2008)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo du den Kettenstrebenschutz von Cube her hast????



den kann man bei jedem cube-händler bestellen, kostet knapp 10,-. würde dir aber zu einem nc-17 raten. die kosten das gleiche geld und sind meiner meinung nach besser, weil die neoprenschicht etwas dicker ist. fahre an meinem ams125 den dh-neoprenschutz und der passt einfach genial.


----------



## kamil (28. Februar 2008)

hier mein cube ltd race in 18"
nur ein fun pic


----------



## citycobra (28. Februar 2008)

kamil schrieb:


> hier mein cube ltd race in 18"
> nur ein fun pic



soso nur ein funpic, das kann ja jeder behaupten.
gib lieber zu, dass du ertappt wurdest und dein bike einfach nur  .  
übrigens sehr cooles bild.


----------



## Basscommander (28. Februar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> den kann man bei jedem cube-hÃ¤ndler bestellen, kostet knapp 10,-â¬. wÃ¼rde dir aber zu einem nc-17 raten. die kosten das gleiche geld und sind meiner meinung nach besser, weil die neoprenschicht etwas dicker ist. fahre an meinem ams125 den dh-neoprenschutz und der passt einfach genial.


DAs kommt aber nur davon, wenn der KS-Schutz falsch gedreht wird.
Normalerweise lÃ¤uft die Kette nicht auf dem Neopren, sondern auf dem Klettverschluss. Und der ist das wiederstandsfÃ¤higste an dem ganzen Teil.

@mzaskar:

Ich tausche ganz bestimmt nicht. Ausser, wenn du mal wieder hier bist und wir ne Runde zusammen drehen!

@ ch666666:

schau mal hier, da findest du evtl was:
Echowell Homepage

Bis dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (28. Februar 2008)

Basscommander schrieb:


> DAs kommt aber nur davon, wenn der KS-Schutz falsch gedreht wird.
> Normalerweise läuft die Kette nicht auf dem Neopren, sondern auf dem Klettverschluss. Und der ist das wiederstandsfähigste an dem ganzen Teil.
> 
> @mzaskar:
> ...



das ist sowit korrekt aber bei einem chainsuck rutscht die kette am neopren vorbei und dann kann die schicht nicht dick genug sein.  zudem finde ich die originalteile viel zu kurz. ich mache morgen mal ein bild zwischen dem originalen cube schutz und dem nc-17. da liegen wirklich welten zwischen.


----------



## Basscommander (28. Februar 2008)

Da bleibt nur die Frage: Wer hat heutzutage noch nen Chainsuck?
Mein letzter ist Jahre her.
Aber gut, ich bin aufs Bild gespannt.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Februar 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier



Hatten ja vor einiger Zeit mal die Diskussion darüber wieviel die Cube-Bikes so wiegen. Meine Waage zeigt jetzt ein Gesamtgewicht von 12,34 kg an. Die Hersteller übertreiben ganz schön mit ihren Gewichtsangaben. Aber ich muß dazu sagen, dass es ein 22" Bike ist.
Cube gibt für ein AMS Pro K18 12 kg an, vermutlich bei 16" oder 18". 
Da liege ich mit meinem Gewicht doch wiederum ganz gut. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn so gemacht?


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Februar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hatten ja vor einiger Zeit mal die Diskussion darüber wieviel die Cube-Bikes so wiegen. Meine Waage zeigt jetzt ein Gesamtgewicht von 12,34 kg an. Die Hersteller übertreiben ganz schön mit ihren Gewichtsangaben. Aber ich muß dazu sagen, dass es ein 22" Bike ist.
> Cube gibt für ein AMS Pro K18 12 kg an, vermutlich bei 16" oder 18".
> Da liege ich mit meinem Gewicht doch wiederum ganz gut. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn so gemacht?



mit deinem Gewicht kannst du ganz zufrieden sein, kommt halt immer drauf an was man am Bike verbaut hat. Hast aber vollkommen recht, Cube ist mit seinen Gewichtsangaben immer sehr optimistisch   die Gewichtsangabe auf den Homepages bezieht sich immer auf die kleinste Rahmengröße außer es ist anders angegeben.


----------



## Eagle23 (29. Februar 2008)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Ausritt.
> Fast alles Serie bis auf:
> Reifen: Nobby Nic 2,4" Snake Skin
> Pedale: Crank Broth. Mallet
> ...




Hi.
3 Kurze fragen dazu...

1. Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?
2. Wie hast Du den Flaschenhalter drangeschraubt?
3. Wie schwer ist der Bock denn??

Grüsse
Holger


----------



## stingbuddy (29. Februar 2008)

was meinst du mit flaschenhalter anschrauben? sind doch befestigungsösen dran an jedem rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Februar 2008)

ganz einfach......er fragt das weil normalerweiße (bei mir an meinem stereo z.B. ) kein flaschenhalter dran passt, weil dank dämpfer zu wenig platzt ist !!!


----------



## Eagle23 (29. Februar 2008)

jenau so siehts aus...

Ist zwar eine Aufnahme für Flaschenhalter da, allerdings hängt die unter dem unterrohr   

Ich nehme mal an, das er den Flaschenhalter irgendwie an die schrauben der Zugführung gepappt hat...


----------



## stingbuddy (29. Februar 2008)

funzt das bei euch(stereofahrer) nicht so wie beim sting? ich habe da noch jede menge platz vom dämpfer her wenn ich den flaschenhalter zusammen mit den zugführungen festschraube. und so viel um ist doch vom stereo auch nicht zum sting oder?


----------



## Hemme (29. Februar 2008)

Ist wirklich knapp beim stereo, musste meinen etwas 'umbohren'. Zumindest bei meinem 16er Rahmen.


----------



## netkelly (29. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich hier nun schon mehr als 2 Jahre mit lese und über dieses Forum auch zu meinem aktuellen Bike gefunden habe, ist es wohl nun mal Zeit "Hallo" zu sagen und mich aktiv zu beteiligen.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Februar 2008)

Also ich fahr mit Camelbak.........1: is praktisch 2: Ich hab keine Lust meinen Rahmen "anzubohren" nur um nen flaschenhalter gescheit anzubringen..


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Februar 2008)

netkelly schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier nun schon mehr als 2 Jahre mit lese und über dieses Forum auch zu meinem aktuellen Bike gefunden habe, ist es wohl nun mal Zeit "Hallo" zu sagen und mich aktiv zu beteiligen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne...



Na dann mal Herzlich Willkommen, hast mit dem Bike eine gute Wahl getroffen.


----------



## GAT (1. März 2008)

... gerade noch ein Bild von meinem "alten" gefunden ....


----------



## Basscommander (1. März 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 3 Kurze fragen dazu...
> 
> 1. Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?
> ...


Das ist ein 18". Für mich mit 183cm perfekt.
Der Flaschenhalter ist an der dafür vorgesehenen Stelle angebracht, da die Leitungsbefestigung gleichzeitig die Flaschenhalter-Halterung darstellt.
Flasche passt auch ohne Probleme 'rein.
Was das Ding wiegt hab ich noch nicht nachgewogen.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2008)

@Gat: sehr schöne Fotos ...........

@Basscommander: Ich fahre ebenfalls ein 08 er Cube Stereo in 18"....nur wenn ich einen Flaschenhalter an die leitungbefestigung dranmche, dann ist erstens die schraube fast ganz drausen, und zweitens wäre es mit dem dämpfer immer noch recht eng...
wiegt in der K24 Austattung zwischen 13, und 13,5 kg..........also denke ich deins mit The one austattung wiegt so um die 13,7- 14kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (1. März 2008)

schraube ganz draussen??? es ist zwar eng mit dem dämpfer, aber es funktioniert ohne irgendwas bohren o.ä. zu müssen. das ist schon so berechnet worden dass an  den zugbefestigungsschellen auch der flaschenhalter gehört. wohin denn sonst?


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Na dann mal Herzlich Willkommen, hast mit dem Bike eine gute Wahl getroffen.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## E=MC² (1. März 2008)

Der passt auf jeden Fall bei den 18" Modellen.


----------



## citycobra (1. März 2008)

bin leider erst heute dazu gekommen bilder vom kettenstrebenschutz zu machen. habe diese auch in meine galerie gestellt, inkl. dem bestellcode des originalen weil da ja doch häufiger nach gefragt wird. finde den nc-17 aber aufgrund seiner länge schon deutlich besser als den originalen von cube. der originale aus meinen bildern passt übrigens zu den modellen ams125, sting und fritz. hier die bilder:


----------



## kamil (1. März 2008)

jop, ich fahr auch mit camelbag 2,0L. reicht für ne weile.
für längere touren passt aber an mein würfel auch n flaschenhalter


----------



## Hemme (1. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mit Camelbak.........1: is praktisch 2: Ich hab keine Lust meinen Rahmen "anzubohren" nur um nen flaschenhalter gescheit anzubringen..



Wer sagt denn, dass ich den Rahmen angebohrt habe  
Vielleicht machts ja das Bild verständlich. 









Was man nicht sieht: natürlich sind längere Schrauben notwendig, und unter dem Flaschenhalter sind 2 Ventilmuttern, damit der Abstand passt und die Kabelführungen nicht gequetscht werden.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2008)

Hemme schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass ich den Rahmen angebort habe
> Vielleicht machts ja das Bild verständlich.
> 
> Was man nicht sieht: natürlich sind längere Schrauben notwendig, und unter dem Flaschenhalter sind 2 Ventilmuttern, damit der Abstand passt und die Kabelführungen nicht gequetscht werden.



Auch ne Lösung. Ich habe bei meinem AMS Pro auch mit zwei Ventilmuttern gearbeitet um den zweiten Flaschenhalter über den Umwerfer zu montieren.


----------



## Eagle23 (1. März 2008)

Na dann werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit schaun, ob ich das auch so dranbekomme.

Normal fahre ich mit Deuter EXP12 System.
Aber, für nen eventl. Alpencross wollte ich schon ne Flasche dabei haben.


----------



## home (1. März 2008)

hey leut´z..war heut wieder a´bissel stöbern und mir sind die beiden specialized-sättel in die hände gefallen!!! nun weiß ich aber nicht genau für welchen ich mich entscheiden soll..tendiere eher zum toupe team´08(schwarz/rot)weiß aber nicht ob sich´s farblich mit dem ´07team verträgt..  werd nächste woche am besten des rad mitnehmen und mir des ganze vor ort ansehen..was sagt ihr und hat schon jemand erfahrung mit dieser version???!!!   mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (1. März 2008)

Woher bekomm ich denn den schönen kettenstrebenschutz von cube ???


----------



## volki3 (1. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Woher bekomm ich denn den schönen kettenstrebenschutz von cube ???



Hätte auch gerne so einen :0)


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2008)

Also an meinem Stereo war einer dran.......wenn ihr zu nem cube händler geht, könnt ihr ihn denk ich mal, fr 10 bestellen...........zur trinkflasche....also ich fahr eifach weiterhin camelbak und wenn ich mir i-wann einen flaschenhalter dranschrauben sollte, sag ich bescheid


----------



## tifortu (1. März 2008)

Also ich möchte ja nicht meckern, aber manchmal kommts mir so vor, als würden die Leute ihr Bike kaufen, damit sie möglichst viel Unrat hinschrauben können. Am besten den gesamten Hausrat. Ich finde, dass alles unnötige was man so hinschrauben kann, abgesehen von einem Kettenstrebenschutz, ein Bike immer hässlicher werden lässt. Es gibt doch so geile Trinkrucksäcke, in denen man alles verstauen kann.  

Schönen Gruß und gute Fahrt!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2008)

richtig.....ein Camelbak eben !


----------



## Hemme (1. März 2008)

tifortu schrieb:


> Also ich möchte ja nicht meckern, aber manchmal kommts mir so vor, als würden die Leute ihr Bike kaufen, damit sie möglichst viel Unrat hinschrauben können. Am besten den gesamten Hausrat. Ich finde, dass alles unnötige was man so hinschrauben kann, abgesehen von einem Kettenstrebenschutz, ein Bike immer hässlicher werden lässt. Es gibt doch so geile Trinkrucksäcke, in denen man alles verstauen kann.
> 
> Schönen Gruß und gute Fahrt!!



Die gelbe Flasche ist natürlich nur ne Demoflasche, Mensch. Die farblich passende ist gerade in der Spülmaschine.
Und wetten, dass mein Bike mit Flasche besser aussieht als du mit Camelbak?? 
Aber jetzt wirds schon ganz schön offtopic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifortu (1. März 2008)

Hemme schrieb:


> Die gelbe Flasche ist natürlich nur ne Demoflasche, Mensch. Die farblich passende ist gerade in der Spülmaschine.
> Und wetten, dass mein Bike mit Flasche besser aussieht als du mit Camelbak??
> Aber jetzt wirds schon ganz schön offtopic...



Was ist wohl schöner als ein Stereo, da nehme auch ich den Hut... Aber stimmt schon die gelbe Flasche war der Auslöser für meine Kritik.

Übrigens habe ich grad eure Seite angesehen... echt super...


----------



## stingbuddy (2. März 2008)

hier mal mein heute zu 95 prozent fertig gestelltes sting


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2008)

sehr schön


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2008)

Arrrggg...Grip Shift geht gar nicht!
Aber sonst sehr schön!


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Arrrggg...Grip Shift geht gar nicht!




gripshift ist mega geil !!!!!!!! 
gibt nix besseres !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2008)

Wenn man die Wahl hat, dann viel viel lieber trigger.........was auch geil ist, is rapidfire.....aber des is was ganz anderes......


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (2. März 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das hochladen ist doch ganz einfach, unter deinem Bild ist der Link, den kopierst du einfach und fügst ihn hier ein:
> 
> ...



Hallo welcher Sattel kommt auf dem Bike zum Einsatz?


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2008)

Hatte ich mal ausprobiert bin überhaupt nicht damit zurecht gekommen.


----------



## stingbuddy (2. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Arrrggg...Grip Shift geht gar nicht!
> Aber sonst sehr schön!




ich habe schon alles probiert. von dual control über trigger und rapid fire. aber da ich immer mit langen handschuhen fahre fühle ich mich so eingeengt mit den zeigefingern bei rapidfire.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ich habe schon alles probiert. von dual control über trigger und rapid fire. aber da ich immer mit langen handschuhen fahre fühle ich mich so eingeengt mit den zeigefingern bei rapidfire.



Fahre auch mit langen und sogar Winterhandschuhen bei mir gibt es keine Probleme aber vielleicht hast du ja zu kurze Finger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (2. März 2008)

Auf den ersten Blick hab ich gedacht die blauen Vorbauschrauben seien aus ALU und nicht aus Titan  

Sieht gut aus


----------



## stingbuddy (2. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Fahre auch mit langen und sogar Winterhandschuhen bei mir gibt es keine Probleme aber vielleicht hast du ja zu kurze Finger.



eher zu lang, sonst wäre es ja nicht eng oder??????


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2008)

optimal is trotzdem trigger.......da können die finger kurz oder eben lang sein wie sie wollen, und die handschuhe lang....


----------



## home (2. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hier mal mein heute zu 95 prozent fertig gestelltes sting


  ..geiles teil..!!!!  was hast du für´nen sattel drauf?


----------



## stingbuddy (2. März 2008)

velo carbon


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> optimal is trotzdem trigger.......da können die finger kurz oder eben lang sein wie sie wollen, und die handschuhe lang....



Ja, die wollte ich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2008)

hat du eigtl. die schrauben selbst in dem blau lackiert ?.....sieht irgendwie voll cool aus^^


----------



## volki3 (2. März 2008)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Hallo welcher Sattel kommt auf dem Bike zum Einsatz?




Gude.

Das ist ein "Selle Italia Trans Am XO".

Gruss Volker


----------



## home (2. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> velo carbon


achso..danke!werd´die woche auch zuschlagen,aber mit dem specialized toupe..bin halt nur am überlegen ob rot/schwarz oder nur in schwarz ans rad´l passt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2008)

bei dem rot auf dem bild, würd ich sagen, dass nur schwarz besser zu deinem bike passt....


----------



## stingbuddy (2. März 2008)

ganz normale blau eloxierte ALUSCHRAUBEN!!!!!!!!! jetzt werden gleich wieder einige schimpfen dass das nicht geht usw.... aber ich habe an meinem fondriest überall aluschrauben dran, fahre damit auch ab und zu ein rennen und abgerissen ist mir noch keine schraube, nur ein alu lenker. die schrauben habe ich von sebimoto.de . das ist ein motorradzubehörladen.


----------



## volki3 (2. März 2008)

würde aber auch sagen das der ganz schwarze besser zum deinem "TEAM" passt...


----------



## home (2. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> bei dem rot auf dem bild, würd ich sagen, dass nur schwarz besser zu deinem bike passt....


 ..ich denk auch!!!obwohl des rot/schwarz in original echt gut ausschaut..


----------



## jmr-biking (2. März 2008)

Aber, da sonst kein rot an dem Bike ist, würde ich auch eher den schwarzen Toupe nehmen. Hab mit Rot auch schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## -Adler- (3. März 2008)

am Wochenende hab ich mich erstmal ein bisl mit den Details des Bike beschäftigt  
hier ein Update von dem 08er Rabe-Bike Stereo SE




Fahrradständer  




Laufradsatz Maveric CROSSMAX ST




kleine Rücklicht-LED




Trinkflaschenhalter 41g Alu-pulverbschichtet wie Rahmen




komplettes FOX-Fahrwerk
kompletter XT-Antrieb





Magnesiumpedalen NC-17




Sigma Karma-Scheinwerfer
Handy/Navi/Computer-Halter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2008)

lecker...das bike natürlich


----------



## kamil (3. März 2008)

nice


----------



## Plextor (3. März 2008)

das ganze nun nochmal mit Deiner Yamaha R1 büüdddeeee   




-Adler- schrieb:


> am Wochenende hab ich mich erstmal ein bisl mit den Details des Bike beschäftigt
> hier ein Update von dem 08er Rabe-Bike Stereo SE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Adler- (3. März 2008)

das geht nicht, die muß ich noch putzen


----------



## citycobra (3. März 2008)

na das sind doch mal leckere bilder.


----------



## schweffl (3. März 2008)

Hi,

_SUPER_, mich würde nur interessieren, wo man das blonde Speedmittel bekommt.


----------



## -Adler- (3. März 2008)

da musst du mal ein bischen langsamer fahren, dann siehst und erkennst du mehr


----------



## k-nipser (4. März 2008)

Hi,

*@-Adler-* ---> coole Bilder  


... hier mal ein update von mir 

1. Nabe: Hope Pro² disc 6Loch rot
2. Felge: DT Swiss EX 5.1d schwarz
3. Speichen: Sapim Race 2.0/1.8 schwarz
4. Nippel: Messing schwarz

plus 200er Scheibe  







Grüsse Uwe


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. März 2008)

schick schick, vorallem das rot.....I love it


----------



## jmr-biking (4. März 2008)

Ja, das Rot gefällt mir auch zusammen mit dem schwarzen Bike. Zufrieden mit den Naben? Meine sind von tune und ich muss sagen, dass sich die Investition gelohnt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k-nipser (4. März 2008)

Habs leider noch nicht testen können da ich krank bin  ... bin aber schon gespannt ...

... bis etz hab ich nur des vordere Laufrad - etz ist wieder sparen angesagt ... kanns kaum
erwarten das ich des hintere bestellen kann


----------



## jmr-biking (4. März 2008)

Na dann bist wohl nicht an meiner roten tune Sattelstütze interessiert?  
Ja, das liebe Geld. Kann dich gut verstehen.


----------



## k-nipser (5. März 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na dann bist wohl nicht an meiner roten tune Sattelstütze interessiert?  ...



Bin ich nicht   ... meine Thomson Elite ist doch viel schöner


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. März 2008)

Schick die  roten Sachen von Hope,habe sie in Schwarz .Warte erst mal ab wenn du durch den Wald fährst mit dem Klang der Naben brauchts du keine Klingel mehr.Naben sind schon allerste Sahne von der Haltbarkeit.Viel Spass


----------



## beuze1 (6. März 2008)

da stimmt doch was nicht  






.aber was

.


----------



## Jonez (6. März 2008)

Bei euch scheint die Luft oben so schlecht zu sein, dass die Bäume lieber am Boden entlang wachsen.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2008)

Entweder ne gute Fotomontage, oder ein vom Sturm komplett entwurzelter Baum.


----------



## citycobra (6. März 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Entweder ne gute Fotomontage, oder ein vom Sturm komplett entwurzelter Baum.



glaube auch eher an den entwurzelten baum, weil da soviel laub auf dem boden liegt und oberhalb vom baum fehlt.


----------



## beuze1 (6. März 2008)

OK..Ihr seid gut  




.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (6. März 2008)

an dem Tag bist du wohl oft abgestiegen


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2008)

Bei mir in der Eifel sieht man sowas auch oft nach Stürmen.


----------



## Dämon__ (7. März 2008)

Es sind wohl überall Bäume umgefallen bei den einen mehr oder weniger, bei uns hielt das ganze sich in Grenzen an den Hauptwegen oder jetzt Premiumwanderwege genannt   werden die Bäume direkt weggeräumt.
Nur auf den Singeltrails muss man eben selbst Hand anlegen oder sich einen neuen Weg suchen.


----------



## powerbar__ (7. März 2008)

Mit selbst Hand anlegen würde ich aber aufpassen. Den Baum(stumpf) zur Seite zu ziehen, wenn man dabei nicht viel kaputt macht ist kein Thema.

Wenn man beim rumziehen aber 20 neu angepflanzte Tannen umknickt, ist davon kein Förster besonders begeistert.
Genausowenig, wenn man ne Säge mitnimmt und das ganze selber sägt, normalerweise lässt sich selbst Sturmholz noch verkaufen, und das muss dann in genau gleich lange x,x m lange Stücke geschnitten werden. Und nicht einfach in der Mitte durch


----------



## Sanctos (7. März 2008)

Ich habe eine Cube AMS Pro K24.
Ist das normal?
Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?
Ich bin Portugiesisch. Entschuldigen Sie mein Deutsch!


----------



## Dämon__ (7. März 2008)

Sanctos schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Cube AMS Pro K24.
> Ist das normal?
> Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?
> Ich bin Portugiesisch. Entschuldigen Sie mein Deutsch!



So wie das aussieht ist das Lager defekt und sollte getauscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (7. März 2008)

powerbar schrieb:


> Mit selbst Hand anlegen würde ich aber aufpassen. Den Baum(stumpf) zur Seite zu ziehen, wenn man dabei nicht viel kaputt macht ist kein Thema.
> 
> Wenn man beim rumziehen aber 20 neu angepflanzte Tannen umknickt, ist davon kein Förster besonders begeistert.
> Genausowenig, wenn man ne Säge mitnimmt und das ganze selber sägt, normalerweise lässt sich selbst Sturmholz noch verkaufen, und das muss dann in genau gleich lange x,x m lange Stücke geschnitten werden. Und nicht einfach in der Mitte durch



Ich ziehe natürlich nur Bäume weg wenn ich sie heben kann (bin doch nicht Herkules) und pass immer auf andere Pflanzen auf. 
Und eine Säge mitschleppen kommt gar nicht in frage bin doch nicht lebensmüde, stell dir mal vor man legt sich mit so was auf die Fresse.


----------



## Beerchen (7. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> ...
> Und eine Säge mitschleppen kommt gar nicht in frage bin doch nicht lebensmüde, stell dir mal vor man legt sich mit so was auf die Fresse.



Musst Du nur die richtige Säge mitnehmen, dann ist das gar kein Problem  




Hand-Kettensäge


----------



## Dämon__ (7. März 2008)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Musst Du nur die richtige Säge mitnehmen, dann ist das gar kein Problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will doch hoffen das du einen Kettensägenführerschein hast, sonst verfolgt dich der Förster bis ans ende der Welt.


----------



## citycobra (7. März 2008)

bei großen bäumen ist das sägen sowieso schwierig, weil diese häufig durch das wurzelwerk unter spannung stehen. gab in unserer region vor kurzem einen schweren unfall, bei dem auf einem waldweg ein baum beseitigt werden sollte. vorne waren die waldarbeiter am sägen und haben leider ihren kollegen hinter der wurzel übersehen. der baumstumpf inklusive seiner wurzel schnellte in seine ausgangsposition zurück und begrub einen der arbeiter unter sich. sowas geht bei unachtsamkeit schneller als man denkt.

so nun aber wieder zu fröhlichen dingen.


----------



## Snevern (7. März 2008)

Tach auch ist zwar kein MTB aber auch ein Cube  

Fahrbereit mit Flaschenhalter , Tacho usw. 6,2 kilo
Wenn ich meine Teile bald bekomme 5,9kilo






Gruß Arne


----------



## fasj (7. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> So wie das aussieht ist das Lager defekt und sollte getauscht werden.



Sieht bei mir aber auch so aus.
fasj


----------



## Dämon__ (7. März 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir aber auch so aus.
> fasj



Sollte es aber nicht, hast du mal getestet ob du seitliches Spiel hast?
Und ist das nur auf einer Seite oder auf beiden?


----------



## Sanctos (8. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Sollte es aber nicht, hast du mal getestet ob du seitliches Spiel hast?
> Und ist das nur auf einer Seite oder auf beiden?



I entfernen Druck der Aussetzung und ich denke, daß es nicht haben seitliches Spiel.
Es passiert nur auf die Kette. Die andere ist zentriert.


----------



## Sanctos (8. März 2008)

Meine Frage ist, wie ist die Verbindung zwischen dem gelben und schwarzen zentrale Rolle. Wenn verlieren, dann ist eine Fehlstellung des Rahmens. Wenn er sitzt, wird es einen Weg zu halten, oder haben werden, um einige neue Stück. Es gibt kein Handbuch erklärt, wie diese ausgesetzt ist? Ich habe nichts finden auf dem Gelände des CUBE


----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2008)

Das ist das Lager und sollte eigentlich mittig sitzen, bei dir vermute ich mal das dein Hinterbau auf der einen Seite entweder zu weit raus kommt oder zu weit drin ist, am besten gehst du mal zu deinem Cube Händler, der soll sich das mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## home (8. März 2008)

..noch mal zum thema gewicht..hab mir letzte woche ne´hängewaage bestellt und siehe da.. des rad´l wiegt momentan 11,9kg!!!dacht eigentlich,es ist schon ein bischen weniger aber nu´ja..versuch noch die 11ér marke anzupeilen(xt´08 komplett/specialized toupe/crankbros)naja,muss halt sehen was der geldbeutel sagt..


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (8. März 2008)

bin erstaunt, für ein hardtail tatsächlich etwas viel. aber wie du selber sagst gibt es ja noch möglichkeiten


----------



## jmr-biking (8. März 2008)

Ja, ich dachte, ich wäre mit meinem Fully auch unter 12 kg. Aber wie im meinem als auch in deinem steckt noch viel Tuning-Potenzial. Sehr viel haben bei mir die Felgen ausgemacht. Nur leider muss man da ganz schön investieren. Sicherlich kann man bei dir mit einem Komponentenwechsel noch das ein oder andere Gramm raus holen.  
Ich mache an meinem Cube nichts mehr. Es ist noch ein Centurion Hardtail zu mir unterwegs. Da werde ich dann weiter tunen.


----------



## fasj (8. März 2008)

He, da liege ich ja mit meinem AMS 125 K34 ganz gut.
Ich habs jetzt nochmal gewogen und komme auf 12,86 kg ohne Pedale aber mit GR2 Griffen.
Allerdings sehe ich ausser an den Laufrädern nicht wirklich viel Potential :-(
Vorbau hab ich schon geändert. Brauchte einen längeren, da hab ich den F99 genommen, mit Titanschrauben. 

fasj


----------



## Sanctos (8. März 2008)

Ich beschlossen um den Schaden zu reparieren Fahrrad von meiner eigenen.
Nicht kompliziert.
Auf der Mitte des zentralen Teils ist eine versiegelte Rolle. Sie sind verbunden durch oly gewissen Druck. Ich traf die soler mit einem weichen Hammer, um ihn wieder auf. Wenn es sich bewegt, wird i wieder einige loctite.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. März 2008)

Der Tausch meiner Laufräder hat bei mir über 700 gr ausgemacht. Vorher hatte ich die serienmäßigen Rigida Taurus mit XT-Naben drauf. Dagegen sind meine jetzigen Laufräder ein richtiges Leichtgewicht. Aber ein guter Kompromiss zwischen leicht und stabil.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2008)

Sanctos schrieb:


> Ich beschlossen um den Schaden zu reparieren Fahrrad von meiner eigenen.
> Nicht kompliziert.
> Auf der Mitte des zentralen Teils ist eine versiegelte Rolle. Sie sind verbunden durch oly gewissen Druck. Ich traf die soler mit einem weichen Hammer, um ihn wieder auf. Wenn es sich bewegt, wird i wieder einige loctite.



Na hat doch Prima geklappt was willst du mehr.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Tausch meiner Laufräder hat bei mir über 700 gr ausgemacht. Vorher hatte ich die serienmäßigen Rigida Taurus mit XT-Naben drauf. Dagegen sind meine jetzigen Laufräder ein richtiges Leichtgewicht. Aber ein guter Kompromiss zwischen leicht und stabil.



Was hast du den jetzt drauf wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2008)

Habe gerade bei deinen Bildern gesehen die Felgen sind DT Swiss XR 4.2d und was für Naben die konnte ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (8. März 2008)

also mit den laufrädern kann man am meisten gewicht sparen und dies ist auch die sinnvollste gewichtsreduzierung, da die rotierende masse am meisten bringt. meines ist noch nicht ganz fertig, hat aber momentan ohne pedale 10,85 kg. kassette,kette und umwerfer(-130) werden noch getauscht. dann komme ich mit pedale auf 10,95kg fahrbereit mit tacho,flaschenhalter.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Was hast du den jetzt drauf wenn man fragen darf?



Die Naben sind von tune, King und Kong. Sehr schöne Teile.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (8. März 2008)

@buddy. du olle nase du, klar kann man mit deinen laufrädern gewicht sparen, die sind aber nur bis 85kg fahrerfett zugelassen.

*ihr müsst das so machen wie ich, habe bereits 6kg eingespart!!!!!!!!!!!
*




AN MEINEM EIGENEN GEWICHT     

das ist auch gewichtstuning


----------



## jmr-biking (8. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> also mit den laufrädern kann man am meisten gewicht sparen und dies ist auch die sinnvollste gewichtsreduzierung, da die rotierende masse am meisten bringt. meines ist noch nicht ganz fertig, hat aber momentan ohne pedale 10,85 kg. kassette,kette und umwerfer(-130) werden noch getauscht. dann komme ich mit pedale auf 10,95kg fahrbereit mit tacho,flaschenhalter.



Dein Sting gefällt mir sehr gut. Dein Rahmen ist aber auch schon leichter als mein AMS und auch mit der Kurbel hast du noch mal Gewicht reduziert.
Bei dir ist schon einiges an Hightech dran.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> @buddy. du olle nase du, klar kann man mit deinen laufrädern gewicht sparen, die sind aber nur bis 85kg fahrerfett zugelassen.
> 
> *ihr müsst das so machen wie ich, habe bereits 6kg eingespart!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> ...



Bei meinem Eigengewicht geht nicht mehr viel. 83,5 kg bei 1,90 m ist schon ganz gut für meine Ansprüche.   Hab keine Lust zum Diäten.


----------



## volki3 (8. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> @buddy. du olle nase du, klar kann man mit deinen laufrädern gewicht sparen, die sind aber nur bis 85kg fahrerfett zugelassen.
> 
> *ihr müsst das so machen wie ich, habe bereits 6kg eingespart!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> ...




Genau so sehe ich das auch  
Habe durch das Biken 20kg Weniger. Bringt mir mehr als Leichte teile am Bike und was die Teile Kosten  
Aber kann ja jeder machen wie er will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (8. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> @buddy. du olle nase du, klar kann man mit deinen laufrädern gewicht sparen, die sind aber nur bis 85kg fahrerfett zugelassen.
> 
> *ihr müsst das so machen wie ich, habe bereits 6kg eingespart!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> ...



endlich mal gewichtstuning nach meinem geschmack.


----------



## stingbuddy (8. März 2008)

hey sting,
bald kannst dir auch die ac laufräder reinknallen. viel fehlt dir ja nicht mehr auf 85.  ne jetzt mal im ernst. sind bis 100kg zugelassen. aber endlich hast du deine lenker-vorbau kombi getauscht. sieht jetzt 78mal besser aus. und auch noch leichter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snevern (8. März 2008)

Das Geld was ihr einspart durch wenniger Essen könnt ihr in euer Rad stecken 

Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche geschlagen


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (9. März 2008)

problem ist, mir fehlen noch locker 10kg aber ist geil, der bauch ist nicht mehr im weg 

@buddy, jo sieht cool aus, nicht?
fehlt nur noch nen weisser lrs dann bin ich glücklich


----------



## stingbuddy (9. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> problem ist, mir fehlen noch locker 10kg aber ist geil, der bauch ist nicht mehr im weg
> 
> @buddy, jo sieht cool aus, nicht?
> fehlt nur noch nen weisser lrs dann bin ich glücklich



keine weissen felgen. hol dir die conti mountainking mit komplett weisser seitenwand. sind 2.3 supersonic. hatte ich auch kurz, war aber zuviel an meinem rad.


----------



## Bayer (10. März 2008)

meins bessere bilder folgen die tage


----------



## -Adler- (10. März 2008)

sehr schick   was ist das für ein sattel


----------



## beuze1 (10. März 2008)

nach der Tour.. 








ist vor der Tour.. 












so ein Brunnen hat schon was 
.
.


----------



## breakdenzer (10. März 2008)

Also mir gefällt dieses Kupfer/Braun immer besser! Am Anfang konnte ich mit der Farbe nix anfangen, aber mittlereile ists auch in meinen Augen ein echter Hingucker...


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. März 2008)

hihi, vor allem merkt keiner wenn die kiste rostet   
nein, nein sieht schon cool aus. stimmt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barkeepermoe (10. März 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> nach der Tour..



eine frage, ich hab die gleiche pumpe wie du und neulich hab ich festgestellt, dass der spannhebel irgendwie locker wurde......kann des sein, dass da was kaputt/rausgefallen(feder...) ist ?! also in der grundposition hat der bei mir freies spiel und klappert bei holprigen wegen.....


----------



## tutterchen (10. März 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> nach der Tour.. ... so ein Brunnen hat schon was
> .
> .



na ja, so sieht mein sting eigentlich nach jeder runde aus ... ?!


----------



## Dexter90 (10. März 2008)

So muss ein Mountainbike auch nach einer Tour aussehen


----------



## Sanctos (11. März 2008)

Kreuzung Portugal...


----------



## citycobra (11. März 2008)

Sanctos schrieb:


> Kreuzung Portugal...



sehr schickes bike aber ich glaube deine beiden dämpfer brauchen dringend etwas luft. vorallendingen der hintere scheint bereits durchzuschlagen!


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2008)

wie vorallem der hintere dämpfer?.....ich kenne nur einen dämpfer und der ist immer hinten.....oder täusch ich mich?!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. März 2008)

luft !!!   

der hintere dämpfer und die federgabel ist super eingestellt. der dämpfer hat noch locker 1 cm bis zum durchschlagen, und auch die federgabel hat noch "luft". außerdem weißt du doch garnicht, was sanctos vorher für trails gefahren ist. 
ich halte das für sehr bedenklich, anhand fotos ferndiagnosen zu stellen.
auch meine meinung dazu ist rein subjektiv.

aber das bike sieht super aus, auch das gelände. da könnte man direkt ins mittelmeer springen , wenn man solche fotos sieht.


----------



## illuminato (11. März 2008)

Mahlzeit...stell mein Bike mal wieder hier rein...steht momentan auch zum Verkauf...schön is es trotzdem


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2008)

Sehr schön ......2 fragen hätte ich: 1: warum verkaufst du?....2: Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (11. März 2008)

@Andi 3001

Antwort Frage 1: Ich will mir ein Specialized Enduro holen...und 2 solcher Waffen sind zu viel des guten für meinen Geldbeutel!

Antwort Frage 2: DT Swiss SSL 210

Dein Bike würde mich auch reizen


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2008)

Ok gut, dann versteh ich auch, warum du dein "altes" verkaufst ......das specialized is echt schön....was für ne variante solls denn werden?


----------



## illuminato (11. März 2008)

ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher....entweder das billigere pitch comp und dann geile laufräder und ne andere bremse drauf oder das enduro comp...das weiss ich leider noch nicht...aber die rahmen von specialized haben es mir einfach angetan! die sind so genial zu fahren...sogar das "billige" pitch comp hat ein fahrwerk aller erster sahne! und das für 1700 euro! (worauf es wahrscheinlich auch hinausläuft!)


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2008)

wäre dann ja mit nem cube stereo the one vergleichbar......aber für den preis!...nicht schlecht......


----------



## E=MC² (11. März 2008)

So ein Unikat würde ich auf keinen Fall verkaufen.


----------



## illuminato (11. März 2008)

wenn ich nicht die kohle bräuchte würde ich das auch auf keinen fall tun....und mein RR will ich nicht verkaufen.

@andi:
der dämpfer heisst übrigens SSD 210 L....da hab ich mich vorhin verschrieben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2008)

Warum?-Überleg doch mal.....wenn er das Specialized hat wird er es ja wohl fast immer fahren, also ist es ja wohl besser wenns verkauft wird....1: er hat das geld, das sonst nur in vorm von dem cube rumstehen würde .....2: Das bike wird gfahren und gammelt nicht vor sich hin...!


----------



## E=MC² (11. März 2008)

Der Rahmen ist das Unikat, nicht das Bike. Ich zumindest würde mir den Rahmen irgendwo hinhängen.
Mir geht es dabei nicht um den finanziellen, sondern vielmehr um den ideellen Wert.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2008)

dass der rahmen das unikat ist, hab sogar ich mir gedacht .....
Außerdem hat er ja eben das finanzelle problem, dass er es sich nicht leisten kann den rahmen zu behalten...aber is ja jetzt auch egal


----------



## E=MC² (11. März 2008)

Vergiss es...


----------



## citycobra (11. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> luft !!!
> 
> der hintere dämpfer und die federgabel ist super eingestellt. der dämpfer hat noch locker 1 cm bis zum durchschlagen, und auch die federgabel hat noch "luft". außerdem weißt du doch garnicht, was sanctos vorher für trails gefahren ist.
> ich halte das für sehr bedenklich, anhand fotos ferndiagnosen zu stellen.
> ...



das war ja auch keine feststellung, sondern lediglich als hinweis gedacht. mir hatte ein zweirad mechaniker gesagt, dass der fox float ca. 2cm vor dämpferende durchschlägt, weil nicht die komplette dämpferlänge benutzt wird (hoffe ich habe das nicht zu missverständlich ausgedrückt). wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, dann kann ich meinen hinteren dämpfer nämlich auch noch softer einstellen.


----------



## Sanctos (12. März 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> das war ja auch keine feststellung, sondern lediglich als hinweis gedacht. mir hatte ein zweirad mechaniker gesagt, dass der fox float ca. 2cm vor dämpferende durchschlägt, weil nicht die komplette dämpferlänge benutzt wird (hoffe ich habe das nicht zu missverständlich ausgedrückt). wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, dann kann ich meinen hinteren dämpfer nämlich auch noch softer einstellen.



Ich benutze ein litle de Druck oberhalb der empfohlenen für mein Gewicht. Die SAG Runden 15%. Die insgesamt 80% Runden verwendet natürlich (ich entfernt die Luft zu wissen, die echte verfügbar). Ich benutze den durum propedal Satz (3) nur zum Klettern. Normalerweise ist es aus.


----------



## F1o (12. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aber das bike sieht super aus, auch das gelände. da könnte man direkt ins mittelmeer springen , wenn man solche fotos sieht.



Ins Meer würde ich jetzt auch gerne springen, jedoch wohl eher in den Atlantik, wenns in Portugal ist


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2008)

okay, wenn portugal , dann atlantik. war irgenwie auf dem spanientrip


----------



## HILLKILLER (13. März 2008)

Nur weil Orkanböen sind muss man ja nicht gleich aufs Biken verzichten, aber da man ja Gefahr lief vonner Straße geweht zu werden leider nur Bilder vom Handy...

Erst das Cube







Dann die Landschaft  






Gruß HK


----------



## Sunset (13. März 2008)

auch wenn ich mit r7 auf kriegsfuß stehe, g´fällt mir des rad´l . 
schön mal wieder eine nichtvonderstangebike zu sehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorlog (14. März 2008)

Feines Bike  

Hast es mal gewogen?

Aber die Bilder sind auch Top   schön anzusehen!


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. März 2008)

Danke,

also bis jetzt macht die R7 keine Probleme...

nein gewogen wurde es noch nicht, aber werd mal bei gelegenheit am Bikeshop halten 

HK


----------



## Musicman (14. März 2008)

Schönes Rad und nette Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## Piefke (14. März 2008)

Mein Fritzz:


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2008)

cooles Bike


----------



## Maxximum (14. März 2008)

sehr geil das fritzz

hast du nur den rahmen gekauft?? weil die ausstattung so abweicht.
was sind das für bremsen an den bike?

greetz


----------



## Piefke (14. März 2008)

Ja, nur den Rahmen gekauft - sehr preiswert beim großen E.
Die Teile sind alle von meinem HT umgebaut - Bremsen: Formula 4racing 205/185 mm.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. März 2008)

bei e bietet einer nen fritzz rahmen-kit für 700 an, der wahnsinn


----------



## Piefke (14. März 2008)

799 â¬ - ich hab noch 50 â¬ mehr bezahlt, bereue den Kauf aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (14. März 2008)

LTD Pro 006


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2008)

gutes bike.........eine frage: was ist das für ein sattel?


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (14. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> gutes bike.........eine frage: was ist das für ein sattel?


Das ist der Orginal Sattel von Scape.
Das LTD Pro hab ich a bissl aufgewertet mit einer Hollowtech II Kurbel von Shimano Hone und SRAM Kassette PG970 sowie geschraubte Griffe.Vorbau ist gegebn einen Kürzeren getauscht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. März 2008)

mein fritzz :


----------



## home (15. März 2008)

..so,hatten heut in und um kassel auch ein "frühlungserwachen"..hab des rad´l mit neuem sattel ausgestattet und los ging´s nach knappen 60km noch keine spürbaren ermüdungserscheinungen im allerwertesten aber der rest sagte: " des reicht für heut!!! " heut abend noch´nen kleines schwarzes..also prost männer´s


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Prost 
mein Velo steht mit lahmen Gelenken im Keller 
Aber so ein schwarzes aus Irland werd ich mir heut wohl auch noch gönnen gehtn tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

Moin,

wollte mal Hallo sagen und mein Cube vorstellen, war heute das erste mal mit fahren. Macht schon Spass so ein Fully.. ist mein erstes  

Ach ja, ist ein Ams Pro LTD 2008


----------



## DeLocke (15. März 2008)

Dennis75 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte mal Hallo sagen und mein Cube vorstellen, war heute das erste mal mit fahren. Macht schon Spass so ein Fully.. ist mein erstes
> 
> Ach ja, ist ein Ams Pro LTD 2008



schönes ding wie meins, war heute auch auf einem ausritt, und hab grad mal wieder ne stunde sauber gemacht,


----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

DeLocke schrieb:


> schönes ding wie meins, war heute auch auf einem ausritt, und hab grad mal wieder ne stunde sauber gemacht,



Danke Dir 

Bei uns ging es so mit dem Dreck.. Gott sei dank  Ein paar Pfützen auf dem Weg waren zwar auch mir, aber nichts was man kurz mit dem Lappen drüber nicht "reparieren" könnte  Mir graut es aber schon davor wenn ich das erste mal so "richtig" MTB Fahren gehe   

gruss!


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Eimer Wasser und Schwamm .... geht schon


----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eimer Wasser und Schwamm .... geht schon



.. und Lappen zum trocken reiben... Politur zum polieren... und .. und .. ok Spass  

Bin nur erstaunt wie gut es vorwärts geht mit so nem Fully. Bin normal die ganze Zeit ein Crossrad gefahren. (Stevens X8) Hätte nicht gedacht das man den Speed vom Cross mit dem Fully auch so locker halten kann. GErade wegen den breiten Reifen und so!


----------



## beuze1 (15. März 2008)

ja Vorsicht macht Euch ja nicht schmutzig


----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2008)

Ja so sollte ein Bike nach dem Ritt aussehen.


----------



## beuze1 (15. März 2008)

rote Erde  erinnert mich an die Eifel  
nach Ostern bin ich wieder ne Woche da   
wie ich mich schon freu


----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2008)

na ja fast, ist im Saarland am Litermont wenn du den kennst,ist aber gar nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Trumpf (15. März 2008)

Pfft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2008)

so sah mein altes hardtail ständig aus....aber mein neues cube noch nie....naja in 4wochen, wie auch^^...aber sauber is es trotzdem nicht


----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

Sehe die Fahrer auch so aus ?


----------



## tenand (15. März 2008)

Oder so!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2008)

bis auf die reifen gehts ja noch...


----------



## Trumpf (15. März 2008)

Dennis75 schrieb:


> Sehe die Fahrer auch so aus ?



Meine Frau hat gestern mit einem lauten Schrei die Tür vor der Nase zugeschlagen als sie mich gesehen hat. Aber nur wenn man richtig nass und dreckig wird werden die besten Zeiten auf der Hausrunde gemacht. Das kühlt super ab und Pfützen umfahren kostet doch nur Zeit.   

Ich wundere mich gerade über das Schutzblech an meinem Fritzz wieso das auf der oberen Seite auch so schmutzig ist.   
Ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Dennis75 (15. März 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat gestern mit einem lauten Schrei die Tür vor der Nase zugeschlagen als sie mich gesehen hat.



har har cool! so muss das sein!!


----------



## miles_cube (15. März 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/3/1/3/_/large/PIC00119.JPG


----------



## miles_cube (15. März 2008)

LTP PRO 08


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2008)

sehr schöne farbe 
Aber meine is auch nicht schlecht xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (15. März 2008)

viel zu sauber


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2008)

da wars noch neu.....morgen kann ich ein bild vom aktuellen zustand machen


----------



## CQB (15. März 2008)

Interessiert mich auch


----------



## Hjoerch (16. März 2008)

....schon etwas älter und passend zum Herrchen....


----------



## Dämon__ (16. März 2008)

Ich glaube an der Montage vom Vorbau hast du was verdreht  
oder war das etwa Absicht?


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. März 2008)

wir drehen gleich ne schlammrunde. mache dann auch mal nen paar bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2008)

So hier ist un der aktuelle zustand.......sorry für die scheiß qualli...meine uralte cam halt ..


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. März 2008)

immer noch sauber, das kann ich besser. sind grad von unserer schlammschlacht zurück.










[
hat jemand bock zum putzen vorbei zu kommen?


----------



## biker1967 (16. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> hat jemand bock zum putzen vorbei zu kommen?



selbst ist der Mann...


----------



## Snevern (16. März 2008)

@Cube Sting 2008 was für eine Scheibengröße fährst du hinten sieht mir ganz nach 203mm aus 

Ist das nicht etwas groß beim Sting Rahmen der ist für 160mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen  


Gruß Snevern


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2008)

so sieht meins jetzt auch aus...komm auch grad von ner tour.....mrgen werd ichdannwohl ran müssen^^.....ich nehm aber auch gern putzangebote an....^^


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. März 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> @Cube Sting 2008 was für eine Scheibengröße fährst du hinten sieht mir ganz nach 203mm aus
> 
> Ist das nicht etwas groß beim Sting Rahmen der ist für 160mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen
> 
> ...



vorne und hinten 203er scheiben.
sch.. auf die zulassung, was soll ich bei 88kg mit 160er scheiben.
ausserdem hat mir mein cubedealer die teile sogar eingebaut


----------



## Snevern (16. März 2008)

Naja ist ja dein ding aber schade um den Rahmen ist es alle mal  


Gruß Snevern


----------



## stingbuddy (16. März 2008)

hey sting
ich glaub der dämpferschutz ist wie du selbst siehst nicht so wirklich notwendig...... bringt nicht viel, ausser dass du bei richtig viel schlamm den reifen schön schleifen hörst... also weg damit.....   aber das rad an sich ist in dem zustand sehr schön anzuschauen und ums putzen beneide ich dich nicht.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. März 2008)

Ich würds dran lassen. Die Spritzer auf dem Schutzblech und dem Dämpfer kommen vermutlich vornehmlich vom Vorderrad. Gegen Steinschlag vom Hinterrad schütz das Blech (bzw. Plastik) aber in jedem Fall, denk ich mir.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. März 2008)

nene, bleibt dran. wäre das teil nicht dran würds wohl noch schlimmer aussehen.

also, wer kommt putzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. März 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Naja ist ja dein ding aber schade um den Rahmen ist es alle mal
> 
> 
> Gruß Snevern



glaube, bin alt genug und weiss was ich mache.


----------



## keroson (16. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Ja so sollte ein Bike nach dem Ritt aussehen.



So heftig kann der ritt ja nicht gewesen sein, wenn man sich mal die Reifen anschaut, bei dem Wetter so gerademal noch für die Waldautobahn A-breit geeignet


----------



## volki3 (16. März 2008)

ist doch egal wie das Bike danach aussieht, die Hauptsache ist doch es hat SPASS gemacht  
und ich mache mein Bike genau so gerne wieder sauber wie ich es sehr gerne Dreckig mache


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. März 2008)

Aber irgendwie ist es doch auch gerade die Lust am Einsauen des Bikes find ich...wenn man dann nach der Schmuddeltour sein Bike anschaut und denkt: ,,Oh jaaa, gute Arbeit...''   


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MPK (16. März 2008)

Geiles Wetter heute dafür  









Da macht das Biken (mit richtigen Klamotten) spaß


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2008)

hab ich mir auch gedacht...und jetzt ist mein stereo nicht mehr so sauber wie heute morgen (s. gepostete fotos)  .....morgen wird gepflegt^^


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. März 2008)

liebe es wenn die bikes so aussehen, da weiss man warum man so ein teil fährt


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2008)

das stimmt.........ich putze es dann auch gerne...mich nervt nur wenn es stunden geht bis das teil wieder 1a funktioniert^^


----------



## Dämon__ (17. März 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> So heftig kann der ritt ja nicht gewesen sein, wenn man sich mal die Reifen anschaut, bei dem Wetter so gerademal noch für die Waldautobahn A-breit geeignet



War am Samstag bei 16°C gewesen da hat es bei uns nicht geregnet, die RR sind bei Nässe trotzdem der letzte Dreck,wenn die runter sind gibt es ein paar NN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freindei rcc02 (17. März 2008)

So, hab über den Winter auch fleißig geschraubt... Hier ist mein "verwandeltes" Bike (Vom Rotwild RCC02 zu CUBE AMS Pro). Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn´s ausschalchten vom Alten im ersten Moment scho wehtut...
Rahmen:            Cube AMS Pro
Gabel:               RockShox  Psylo XC 85-125mm QR20
Dämpfer:           Manitou Swinger 3-way 165mm
Schaltung:         SRAM X.9 Trigger, Schaltwerk, XT-Umwerfer
Bremsen:           Louise FR Scheibenbremse 180/160 mm (vo./hi.)
Lenker:              RaceFace LowRiser
Vorbau:             Ritchey SC
Kurbel:              Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm
Felgen:             Mavic X3.1/819 UST Disc, DT Comp, ProLock
Naben:              HR: Hope XC Disc, VR: Marzocchi 20mm Disc,
Reifen:                Schwalbe FAT Albert 2.35´´ (VR Conti Diesel 2,5´´ )
Pedale:               Shimano PD-M540
Sattelstütze:       Ritchey WCS
Sattel:                Selle Italia SLR TT
Gewicht:             12,4 kg

http://www.flofreund.de/Bike-pics.htm


----------



## biker1967 (17. März 2008)

Haste gut gemacht 
Ich werd mir in einigen Wochen auch ein AMS Pro zurechtbauen. Hab ein Hardtail ausgeweidet und werd die teile dann am Cube verwenden.


----------



## nobfoer (17. März 2008)

Hallo Forum,

hier mein Bike...nichts besonderes......


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

nobfoer schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> hier mein Bike...nichts besonderes......



Aber deines 

Viel Spass damit


----------



## citycobra (17. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> glaube, bin alt genug und weiss was ich mache.



ich fand den hinweis bezüglich der hinteren bremsscheibe absolut gerechtfertigt. viele personen wissen nicht, dass die rahmen der belastung einer 203er scheibe nicht gewachsen ist. schließlich kann ein rahmenbruch oder das abreisen der bremszange einen schweren sturz / unfall zur folge haben. aber jeder muss selber wissen, ob er diese gefahr eingehen möchte.


----------



## Musicman (17. März 2008)

nobfoer schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> hier mein Bike...nichts besonderes......
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/3/5/9/0/_/large/DSC_0012.JPG



Hüpsch, 20" richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (17. März 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> ich fand den hinweis bezüglich der hinteren bremsscheibe absolut gerechtfertigt. viele personen wissen nicht, dass die rahmen der belastung einer 203er scheibe nicht gewachsen ist. schließlich kann ein rahmenbruch oder das abreisen der bremszange einen schweren sturz / unfall zur folge haben. aber jeder muss selber wissen, ob er diese gefahr eingehen möchte.



wie ich sagte, bin alt genug.
hast du denn mal gesehen, dass cube selbst beim fritzz nur ne 180er scheibe hinten zulässt?!!!!!
alle drei rahmen (sting stereo und fritzz) sind identisch, ausser, dass durch andere dämpferanlenkungen und größere federwege die geometrie beeinflusst wurde. das fritzz hat "nur" blechverstärkungen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2008)

naja, ein unterschied ist da aber deutlich zu merken und zu sehen....vorallem bei den 08er modellen!:....ich bin fritzz und mein stereo gefahrn, und der unterschied war sehr groß!....stereo und fritzz sind ja noch ähnlich, aber sting nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## nobfoer (17. März 2008)

> Zitat von Musicman:
> 
> Hüpsch, 20" richtig?



Ja 20", werde aber den Vorbau von 120mm 6° auf 90mm 17° ändern.
Ansonsten ein super Bike.

Norbert


----------



## Musicman (17. März 2008)

Thx 

â¬: Kommt mir auch ein wenig lang vor...


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (17. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> naja, ein unterschied ist da aber deutlich zu merken und zu sehen....vorallem bei den 08er modellen!:....ich bin fritzz und mein stereo gefahrn, und der unterschied war sehr groß!....stereo und fritzz sind ja noch ähnlich, aber sting nun wirklich nicht...



natürlich sind es andere bikes, die aber die gleiche basis haben. würdest du meinen dämpfer in nen stereo einbauen, hättest du "fast" ein sting. die hinterbauten sind fast komplett bei den 3 modellen identisch.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2008)

es kommt aber nicht nur auf die geometrie an, sondern auch auf die stabilität.......das ist ja z.B. ein grund warum sich die lagerung des dämpfers unterscheidet, außerdem wird ein fritzz ja wohl länger downhill mitmachen als ein sting.....also von der haltbarkeit der rahmen her ?!?!


----------



## Trumpf (17. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> natürlich sind es andere bikes, die aber die gleiche basis haben. würdest du meinen dämpfer in nen stereo einbauen, hättest du "fast" ein sting. die hinterbauten sind fast komplett bei den 3 modellen identisch.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

Hinterbau (nahe der Bremsaufnahme) vom Sting:




und vom Fritzz (~ selbe Stelle):




Beim Fritzz sind die Rohre vom Hinterbau ca. 4-5mm dicker als beim Sting und dickwandiger sind sie glaub ich auch.


----------



## Trumpf (17. März 2008)

Das Fritzz sieht im Vergleich zum Sting sehr wuchtig aus. Allein die dickeren Rohre machen echt Eindruck. Das sollte man wirklich nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2008)

richtig und das stereo ist in der mitte, deshalb kann man das keines falls behaupten


----------



## -Adler- (18. März 2008)

mal ne Frage, wo steht das, welches Bike  mit welcher Bremsscheibengröße zulässig ist.

Ist ein Stereo mit 203mm vorn und der 08er Fox Talas zulässig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. März 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> mal ne Frage, wo steht das, welches Bike  mit welcher Bremsscheibengröße zulässig ist.
> 
> Ist ein Stereo mit 203mm vorn und der 08er Fox Talas zulässig?



was den rahmen (hinterbau) betrifft, steht das auf der cube-homepage.
die größe der bremsscheibe an der gabel ist vom jeweiligen hersteller abhängig, und auf deren homepage zu lesen.

hoerman


----------



## flyingstereo (18. März 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> mal ne Frage, wo steht das, welches Bike  mit welcher Bremsscheibengröße zulässig ist.
> 
> Ist ein Stereo mit 203mm vorn und der 08er Fox Talas zulässig?



Ist lt. Anleitung zugelassen!

greetz


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (18. März 2008)

thema bremsen. war grade mal auf der cube seite.
dort steht ALLE cube bikes sind für 160er scheiben zugelassen, ausser Stereo und fritzz.
guckt man sich dann auf der cube seite mal das ams 125 k24 an, sieht man in der ausstattungsliste hinten ne 180er scheibe. ja wat denn nu?
also ihr seht, dass selbst cube nicht weiss was sie wollen.


----------



## -Adler- (18. März 2008)

@hoerman2201 & flyingstereo 
thnx.


----------



## citycobra (18. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> thema bremsen. war grade mal auf der cube seite.
> dort steht ALLE cube bikes sind für 160er scheiben zugelassen, ausser Stereo und fritzz.
> guckt man sich dann auf der cube seite mal das ams 125 k24 an, sieht man in der ausstattungsliste hinten ne 180er scheibe. ja wat denn nu?
> also ihr seht, dass selbst cube nicht weiss was sie wollen.



die wissen sehr wohl was sie tun, auf der cube page steht das auch in den faq's, hier der auszug:

*Rahmen

CUBE Rahmen sind alle bis 160mm freigegeben.
Ausnahmen:
- AMS 125: 180mm
- Stereo: 180mm
- Fritzz: 203mm
*

die aussagen meiner vorredner sind absolut korrekt. und selbst wenn der hinterbau beider räder optisch absolut identisch wäre, so sagt dies noch lange nichts über die materialstärke im bereich der bremszangenaufnahme aus. nicht umsonst haben das fritzz und das sting einen unterschiedlich schweren rahmen. ich wollte an dieser stelle aber auch keine streiterei oder ähnliches beginnen. wichtig ist lediglich, dass man weiß bis zu welcher belastung der rahmen eigentlich ausgelegt ist.

und noch eine kleinigkeit sollte man berücksichtigen. die freigabe von 160mm bremsscheiben für deinen rahmen werden bei cube mit sicherheit auf das maximal mögliche körpergewicht berechnet. dazu kommen dann noch ein paar sicherheitsreserven. es macht also einen unterschied ob da 110kg oder sagen wir mal 80kg auf dem bike sitzen. bei einer 80kg person wirken geringere kräfte auf die bremszangenaufnahme am hinterbau. einen umbau von 160mm auf 180mm kann man also teilweise (je nach körpergewicht) noch wagen aber 203mm werden der sichere tot für den rahmen werden!!!

da reicht dann häufig bei einer längeren abfahrt und angezogener bremse ein kurzer schlag (z.b. durch einen stein) auf den hinterbau und knacks ist das teil an- oder sogar weggebrochen.


----------



## Dexter90 (18. März 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> die wissen sehr wohl was sie tun, auf der cube page steht das auch in den faq's, hier der auszug:
> 
> *Rahmen
> 
> ...



Das Flying Circus ist auch bis 203mm freigegeben ;-)


----------



## Dexter90 (18. März 2008)

So dann ma n Pic von meinem Cube Flying Circus mit nagelneuer 130mm Gabel. Macht Spaß


----------



## CQB (18. März 2008)

Ja sehr schön...


----------



## CQB (18. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (18. März 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> So dann ma n Pic von meinem Cube Flying Circus mit nagelneuer 130mm Gabel. Macht Spaß



sieht wirklich schick aus, die farbkombination gefällt mir übrigens besonders gut.


----------



## Maxximum (18. März 2008)

sehr schöner zirkus. 
v.a. dass aller anbauteile in schwarz gehalten sind und der rahmen dadurch noch besser zur geltung kommt find ich super


----------



## steve81 (18. März 2008)

Mein LTD Race 08


----------



## lew187 (19. März 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Mein LTD Race 08



Gefällt mir immer wieder aufs neue das race.

Sag mal du hast ja die Felgenaufkleber entfernt... was ist dann mit der Garantie? Hast du ne ahnung ob die bleibt oder nicht?

Was sind das für spacer?


----------



## citycobra (19. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir immer wieder aufs neue das race.
> 
> Sag mal du hast ja die Felgenaufkleber entfernt... was ist dann mit der Garantie? Hast du ne ahnung ob die bleibt oder nicht?
> 
> Was sind das für spacer?



die garantie wird wohl bestehen bleiben, weil sich die dinger auch beim starken putzen ablösen können.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir immer wieder aufs neue das race.
> 
> Sag mal du hast ja die Felgenaufkleber entfernt... was ist dann mit der Garantie? Hast du ne ahnung ob die bleibt oder nicht?
> 
> Was sind das für spacer?



Was hat den ein entfernen eines Aufklebers mit der Garantie zu tun  
Haste Angst das die Auseinander fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (19. März 2008)

beim starken putzen.. also da kannste locker 2 jahre schrubben bis die GANZ abgehen und dann ist die garantie doch eh weg. Mein Händler konnte es mir auch nicht sagen, er meinte nur besser drann lassen weils sonst Probleme geben könnte. Also so ganz genau weiß es wohl niemand.

Normal ist das ja lächerlich wenn die Aufkleber ab sind das die Garantie weg fällt, aber heute weiß man ja nie... und ich musste die Garantie ja vor 2 Wochen in Anspruch nehmen. Also daher auch meine Sorge.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. März 2008)

Was ist den da passiert?


----------



## citycobra (19. März 2008)

also bei meinen felgen hatte sich einer der aufkleber nach dem putzen gelöst. war vorher anscheinend mal an einem größeren ast etwas hängen geblieben und da hatte es den aufkleber an einer seite leicht gestaucht. die ecke hatte ich dann beim putzen erwischt. ich würde mir da ehrlich gesagt keine gedanken machen.


----------



## lew187 (19. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Was ist den da passiert?



Mir fiel auf das meine Kassette leichtes Spiel hatte, also sie hatte sich etwas hin und her bewegt wenn das Hinterrad im Leerlauf war. Dann eierter die Bremsscheibe hoch und runter.. eigentlich das ganze Hinterrad.

Also eingeschickt... der Antreiber/die Aufnahme der Kassette war defekt, wodurch der Zahnkranz nicht rund lief. Kam dann ruck zuck repariert zurück und nun läufts rund.


----------



## steve81 (19. März 2008)

sind hope spacer, wie die sattelklemme und die schnellspanner auch 

also ich hab die aufkleber abgemacht, sollte an den felgen was kaputt gehen, freue ich mich und kauf mir neue, der laufradsatz ist eh viel zu schwer!


----------



## lew187 (19. März 2008)

die felgen sind ja nicht das thema aber sowas wie die nabe oder so. Also das ganze an sich. weiß ja nicht ob das als ein ganzes gezählt wird mit der Felge und dem hinterrad an sich.

Wieso zu schwer? So schwer sind die doch nicht.
Naja, ich würds wohl auch nicht merken wenn das halb so leicht wäre. Ob ich nun 86 oder 87 kg bewegen muss... egal.

ist das hier dabei?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m485/k438/hope.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## Trumpf (19. März 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> sind hope spacer, wie die sattelklemme und die schnellspanner auch
> 
> also ich hab die aufkleber abgemacht, sollte an den felgen was kaputt gehen, freue ich mich und kauf mir neue, der laufradsatz ist eh viel zu schwer!



Das sind tragende Aufkleber !! Die haben eine statisch wichtige Funktion !
Die kannst du doch nicht so einfach wegmachen!


----------



## lew187 (19. März 2008)

Muss mal grad ne Frage in den thread werfen. Wenn ihr euer hinterrad und das vorderrad mal jeweils gleichdoll andreht (erst das eine dann das andere), kommt dann bei euch auch das hinterrad eher zum stillstand als das vordere?


----------



## Jonez (19. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Muss mal grad ne Frage in den thread werfen. Wenn ihr euer hinterrad und das vorderrad mal jeweils gleichdoll andreht (erst das eine dann das andere), kommt dann bei euch auch das hinterrad eher zum stillstand als das vordere?



Also ich habe gerade mein Auto aufgebockt. Das Rad rechts hinten dreht sich schneller als das Lenkrad wenn ich Gas gebe und gleichzeitig den Blinker anschalte. Ist das normal?

Ne ernsthaft. Normalerweise MUSS das Vorderrad zuerst stehen bleiben. Vermutlich musst du etwas Öl auf deine Bremsscheiben geben....


----------



## lew187 (19. März 2008)

Was soll das? Entweder hilfst du mir richtig, oder gar nicht. Sowas kann ich nicht gebrauchen. Ich will das halt mal wissen. Liegt das an den XT naben und der disc/kassette oder wieso?
naja am besten woanders die frage stellen.. gehört ja nicht hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. März 2008)

bei meinem alten hardtail ist es auch so, bei meinem neuesn stereo genau andersrum....also ich würd mal behaupten, des ist relativ egal....


----------



## Jonez (19. März 2008)

Wenn du uns hier nicht verarschen willst....  
Woher willst du wissen, dass du genau gleichstark andrehst?
Abgesehen davon: Dreht sich ein Rad 1 Minute und das andere 10, oder warum stellst du so eine Frage?


----------



## Dexter90 (19. März 2008)

Mal eine Frage zwischendrin:
Kann ich ne Federgabel (Dirt Jumper 3 2007) ohne Probleme quer an die Wand hängen als deko. Kann es zu ablagerungen innerhalb der Gabel kommen so das sie nach z.b 1 Jahr nichtmehr benutzbar wäre an einem Rad?


----------



## marshmallow (19. März 2008)

oh shit "meinrad dreht sich langsamer als das andere" bedeutet das die apokalypse??
meine güte leute gibt´s ^^
ne liegt wahrsch. daran das du dein hinteres rad mit 0,0004567 nm zu wenig schwung anschubst als das vordere, mensch geht ja mal gar nich . . . 
ps: noob =)


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. März 2008)

verrschen müsst ihr ihn jetzt auch nicht, auch wenn die frage wirklich etwas naja war..........
@Dexter: Warum hängst du ne gabel 1 jahr an ne wand, wenn du sie noch benutzen willst?!


----------



## Dexter90 (19. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> verrschen müsst ihr ihn jetzt auch nicht, auch wenn die frage wirklich etwas naja war..........
> @Dexter: Warum hängst du ne gabel 1 jahr an ne wand, wenn du sie noch benutzen willst?!



Das 1 Jahr war doch nur ein Beispiel. Vllt hängt sie da kürzer oder länger, je nachdem ob ich wieder einen Einsatzzwecks für diese finde. Im moment möchte ich sie weder verkaufen noch in den Keller stellen, also warum dann nicht als Deko ins Zimmer?


----------



## marshmallow (19. März 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zwischendrin:
> Kann ich ne Federgabel (Dirt Jumper 3 2007) ohne Probleme quer an die Wand hängen als deko. Kann es zu ablagerungen innerhalb der Gabel kommen so das sie nach z.b 1 Jahr nichtmehr benutzbar wäre an einem Rad?



also falls die frage ernst war^^
könnte schon sein, weil wenn man sein rad en jahr stehen lässt flutscht´s auch nich mehr so ganz. . .
vielleicht mal ab und zu umdrehen oder nach em jahr ölwechseln. . .


----------



## lew187 (19. März 2008)

meine fresse, wie seit ihr denn hier drauf? Ich stelle keine unernsten Fragen und ich wills einfach wissen weil bei meinem anderen bike ist es nicht so!!!!!!
Kann das ja verstehen das ihr alles supergenies seit und euch mit normalen Fragen nicht abgeben wollt, aber dann besser gar nicht Antworten.


----------



## marshmallow (19. März 2008)

hey glaub keiner wollte dir zu nahe treten aber die frage war schon komisch,. . .
sry wenns trotzdem so rüber kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. März 2008)

@ dexter: ok...dann hab ichs wohl etwas falsch verstanden 
wegen deiner frage fragst du bsser jemand anders, ich kenn mich wenn dann nur einiger maßen mit Fox und evtl. noch suntour aus.....da fox großteils luftgefedert sind, kann ch dir schon zweimal nicht helfen....bei ner luftgefederten gabel dürfte nix passieren, aber bei stahlfeder, öl, etc. kP sorry..


----------



## Dexter90 (19. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @ dexter: ok...dann hab ichs wohl etwas falsch verstanden
> wegen deiner frage fragst du bsser jemand anders, ich kenn mich wenn dann nur einiger maßen mit Fox und evtl. noch suntour aus.....da fox großteils luftgefedert sind, kann ch dir schon zweimal nicht helfen....bei ner luftgefederten gabel dürfte nix passieren, aber bei stahlfeder, öl, etc. kP sorry..



Keine Ursache. Danke trotzdem


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> beim starken putzen.. also da kannste locker 2 jahre schrubben bis die GANZ abgehen und dann ist die garantie doch eh weg. Mein Händler konnte es mir auch nicht sagen, er meinte nur besser drann lassen weils sonst Probleme geben könnte. Also so ganz genau weiß es wohl niemand.
> 
> Normal ist das ja lächerlich wenn die Aufkleber ab sind das die Garantie weg fällt, aber heute weiß man ja nie... und ich musste die Garantie ja vor 2 Wochen in Anspruch nehmen. Also daher auch meine Sorge.



weniger putzen


----------



## hako1800 (19. März 2008)




----------



## schweffl (20. März 2008)

Es ist absolut beeindruckend wie schnell, nach einer etwas unglücklich formulierten Frage, die Wertigkeit der Antworten sinkt.

Das Ganze hat für mich was vom Kindergarten.


----------



## -Adler- (20. März 2008)

wieder zum Thema  

gestern abgeholt, ich glaub das dürfte hier das erste Sting-WLS sein  

wieder vorab ein Quick&Dirty-Pic




Ist ein 17"-Rahmen, kommt sehr sehr klein rüber. Sie wird noch ein 105mm-Vorbau brauchen. Nach einer Stunde und vier verschieden Vorbauten beim Händler, wusste mein Mädl nicht mehr welcher nun der richtige ist  Zum Glück borgte uns ein Nachbar sein Hometrainer aus und wir konnten gestern abend weiter ausprobieren  

Mit den Sram X9 Trigger kommt sie (ich eigentlich auch nicht) überhaupt nicht zurecht. Entweder haben wir den Bogen wie die Teile (der kleine Hebel zum Entspannen) bedient werden noch nicht raus, oder man muss da immer aufwendig rumfummeln beim Schalten   Das geht mit meinen XT-Triggern beim Stereo wesentlich geschmeidiger. Da ist der kleine Schalthebel zum runterschalten auch da wo der Zeigefinger ist und lässt sich auch in die Richtung bedienen wo der Zeigerfinger sich bewegen kann. Weiss nicht was sich da Sram dabei gedacht hat. Nun hoffe ich das in die noch zu investierenden XT-Trigger auch an die K24-Hebel dran gehen   Das macht mir noch ein bisl Kopfschmerzen. Aber das wird schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Mit den Sram X9 Trigger kommt sie (ich eigentlich auch nicht) überhaupt nicht zurecht. Entweder haben wir den Bogen wie die Teile (der kleine Hebel zum Entspannen) bedient werden noch nicht raus, oder man muss da immer aufwendig rumfummeln beim Schalten  Das geht mit meinen XT-Triggern beim Stereo wesentlich geschmeidiger. Da ist der kleine Schalthebel zum runterschalten auch da wo der Zeigefinger ist und lässt sich auch in die Richtung bedienen wo der Zeigerfinger sich bewegen kann. Weiss nicht was sich da Sram dabei gedacht hat. Nun hoffe ich das in die noch zu investierenden XT-Trigger auch an die K24-Hebel dran gehen  Das macht mir noch ein bisl Kopfschmerzen. Aber das wird schon.


 
Schönes Bike wird ihr sicher gut gefallen und Spass machen. Mit SRAM Triggern dauert eine kleine Weile dann geht es super gut mit denen. Weiss nicht wo dein Problem liegt, da beuide Hebel mit dem Daumen betätigt werden ......


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (20. März 2008)

sieht sehr geil aus.
was das problem bei den triggern?
ich fahre ne xt schaltung mit rocket triggern von sram. wunderbar nur noch mit daumen schalte. knackige problemlose gangwechsel.


----------



## flyingstereo (20. März 2008)

Moin,

dass der kleine Hebel auch mit dem Daumen geschaltet wird ist bekannt oder?  
Falls du auf XT Shifter umbaust muss das Schaltwerk auch getauscht werden...

greetz


----------



## Trumpf (20. März 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> gestern abgeholt, ich glaub das dürfte hier das erste Sting-WLS sein



Bitte, Bitte... Keine Fotos von dir, lasziv in Unterhose ans WLS Sting gelehnt, bitte.   

Dann doch lieber nochmal welche von deiner Freundin und dem Sting.   
Ist noch jemand dafür ?


----------



## -Adler- (20. März 2008)

das es nur mit dem Daumen gehen kann, haben wir uns dann auch gedacht. Sie sagte, ich zitiere "das ist doof". Sie muss, dann mit dem Daumen ziehmlich weit vor (unter den Griff) und verliert dann den Halt am Griff bzw. die Kontrolle am Bremshebel. Mädchen, sind da ein bisl komplizierter mit der Adaption .. sonst wären sie ja keine Mädchen  

Das man ein neues Schaltwerk braucht ist ein guter Tip. Aber was will man(n) machen, wenn sie so kein Spass mit der X9 haben wird. Aber das wird schon, mit der XT bei mir ist sie auch klar gekommen. Also gibts ne Lösung


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Nehme dir die X9 ab


----------



## -Adler- (20. März 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Bitte, Bitte... Keine Fotos von dir, lasziv in Unterhose ans WLS Sting gelehnt, bitte.
> 
> Dann doch lieber nochmal welche von deiner Freundin und dem Sting.
> Ist noch jemand dafür ?



jetzt zappel nicht so rum  Da Cube über die letzten Pics auch sehr angetan war, haben wir ein paar nette Cube-Wears bekommen Vielen Dank nochmals an dieser Stelle   Das möchte ich natürlich mit einbauen, somit ist schon was am köcheln. Hab noch ihre Arbeitskollegin gefragt, ob sie eins der beiden Räder mit hält  Mal sehen, obs klappt, die beiden passen gut zusammen, dauert aber noch paar Wochen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nehme dir die X9 ab


okay, können wir darüber reden, wenns soweit ist. Nach Ostern dann okay?


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

JaJa eilt nicht ..... lass uns mal schnacken wenn es soweit ist, Vieleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal nach München, müsste eh meinen Bruder mal wieder mit meiner Anwesenheit beehren


----------



## Musicman (20. März 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> Da Cube über die letzten Pics auch sehr angetan war, haben wir ein paar nette Cube-Wears bekommen Vielen Dank nochmals an dieser Stelle



Das ist ja geil


----------



## Plextor (20. März 2008)

Hi, macht Deine Perle jetzt auch solche Fotos mit Dir und dem Bike    


Ein sehr schönes Bike ansonsten *RESPEKT* 

*Deine R1, muss noch mit geknipst werden  


-Adler- schrieb:


> wieder zum Thema
> 
> gestern abgeholt, ich glaub das dürfte hier das erste Sting-WLS sein
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tenand (20. März 2008)

> Dann doch lieber nochmal welche von deiner Freundin und dem Sting.
> Ist noch jemand dafür ?



Bitte nicht!


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (20. März 2008)

Hier mein gerade fertig gewordener Rennhobel, ich hoffe er kann gefallen...







[/URL][/IMG]

Gewicht mit Pedalen/Flaschenhaltern/Tacho liegt bei 9,6 kg.

MfG an alle 'Cubisten'!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (20. März 2008)

sehr geil. hat ähnlichkeit mit meinem 
nur meins ist unwesentlich schwerer und hat nen dämpfer


----------



## -Adler- (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> JaJa eilt nicht ..... lass uns mal schnacken wenn es soweit ist, Vieleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal nach München, müsste eh meinen Bruder mal wieder mit meiner Anwesenheit beehren



Hat sich erledigt. Der Händler baut es auf XT um. X9 bleibt dann bei ihnen.



Plextor schrieb:


> Hi, macht Deine Perle jetzt auch solche Fotos mit Dir und dem Bike


ich will die geile Cube-Wear nicht wieder zurück schicken müssen  



Plextor schrieb:


> Deine R1, muss noch mit geknipst werden


geht nicht, die ist noch nicht zusammengesteckt


----------



## stingbuddy (20. März 2008)

lass das mit den bildern mal bleiben. die jungs kriegen sich ja gar nicht mehr ein.

habt ihr keine frauen zu hause?????????????


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Der Händler baut es auf XT um. X9 bleibt dann bei ihnen.
> (



Ok, Danke für die Info Wünsche euch viel Spass beim gemeinsamen Biken


----------



## citycobra (20. März 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Der Händler baut es auf XT um. X9 bleibt dann bei ihnen.
> 
> 
> ich will die geile Cube-Wear nicht wieder zurück schicken müssen
> ...



zunächst einmal ein sehr geiles bike.    
hast du die x9-trigger denn mal an den matchmaker griffen umgebaut? bei mir waren die zu anfang viel zu dicht am griff und ich kam mit dem daumen nicht an den kleinen trigger.


----------



## -Adler- (21. März 2008)

was meinst du mir "matchmaker griffen"  
Die X9 ist an der Formula-Schelle dran.

Hier ein Pic. 




An der Tatsache, dass der Daumen wenn er an den hinteren Hebel will immer über den vorderen Hebel und wieder zurück "gezirkelt" werden muss, ändert sich nichts. Auch daran, das der Daumen sich so komisch abknicken muss um den Hebel zubedienen. Man sieht es im Bild, dass das letzte Gelenk sich nach oben (Bildrichtung nach oben/hinten) bewegen müsste. Geht aber anatomisch nicht, die Aufgabe muss das untere Gelenk übernehmen, aber das umschliesst den Griff und der ganze Schaltvorgang wird "krampfig". Ich weiss nicht wie ich es einfacher erklären soll. Im Ganzen sind die XT-Trigger unserer Meinung nach einfacher = ergonomischer zu bedienen. Es sei denn ihr klärt uns auf, wie ihr unkompliziert, schell und sicher der hintern Hebel zu bedienen ist. Klar wenn man sich darauf adaptiert und ein "Unterprogramm" im Kleinhirn ablegt, geht es von alleine ohne darüber nachzudenken. Aber für sie ist das Thema durch. Sie will die XT und aus. Aber interessieren würde dies mich schon wie ihr das macht.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (21. März 2008)

versucht mal rocket trigger von sram. die habe ich dran. da drückt man mit den daumen jeweils von vorne (also weg vom körper). gilt für beide schaltrichtungen. habe 5 minuten für die eingewöhnung gebraucht. ist auch was für kleine hände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2008)

VErstehe dein Problem, wahrscheinlich ist das "Programm" in meinem Hirn abgelegt und es fällt mir deswegen nicht auf 

Aber egal nimm die Hebel die den meisten Spass machen


----------



## stingbuddy (21. März 2008)

jetzt werden mich einige gleich steinigen aber ich finde es gibt keine besseren schalthebel wie diese. 8 gänge in einer sekunde schaltbar und keine verrenkungen nötig. und schön knackig zu schalten. sram eben.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. März 2008)

Naja jeder hat seinen eigenen geschmack .......Sram is echt super und die schaltwerke schalten auch sehr knackig, stimmt schon; aber ich bleib trotzdem lieber bei triggern und lehne Gripshift weitehin ab!


----------



## Sunset (21. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> jetzt werden mich einige gleich steinigen


 
nö du, die ratschen sin scho io, wenn auch relativ schnell "vergriffen". hab die teile (3 sätze) auch länger gefahren sind aber dann aufgrund des verschleißes wieder gegen trigger getauscht worden.

sind das am vorbau aluschrauben? oder hast blaue titanschrauben verbaut?


----------



## stingbuddy (21. März 2008)

sind aluschrauben. auch wenn einige jetzt gleich das schimpfen anfangen. aber ich fahre schon seit fast 10 jahren mit aluschrauben am vorbau und wenn da was kaputt gehen soll, dann höchsten der lenker. davon habe ich schon ein paar abgerissen. allerdings alulenker. bzgl der schrauben mache ich mir keine gedanken. vorher bricht der lenker.


----------



## citycobra (21. März 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> was meinst du mir "matchmaker griffen"
> Die X9 ist an der Formula-Schelle dran.
> 
> Hier ein Pic.
> ...



ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die x9-trigger zwei befestigungslöcher haben. zum einen kann man nach dem lösen der befestigungsschraube den trigger in der halterung ein gutes stück hin und her schieben und zum anderen durch entfernen der blindschraube, den trigger um ein komplettes loch versetzen. musste ich bei mir auch machen, weil ich immer am großen schalthebel hängen geblieben bin und nicht richtig an den kleinen kam. jetzt funktioniert es aber 1a.

die gripshift bin ich damals auch gefahren (allerdings keine sram). war ich auch immer sehr zufrieden mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> jetzt werden mich einige gleich steinigen aber ich finde es gibt keine besseren schalthebel wie diese. 8 gänge in einer sekunde schaltbar und keine verrenkungen nötig. und schön knackig zu schalten. sram eben.



das kenn ich


----------



## Sunset (21. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> sind aluschrauben. auch wenn einige jetzt gleich das schimpfen anfangen. aber ich fahre schon seit fast 10 jahren mit aluschrauben am vorbau und wenn da was kaputt gehen soll, dann höchsten der lenker. davon habe ich schon ein paar abgerissen. allerdings alulenker. bzgl der schrauben mache ich mir keine gedanken. vorher bricht der lenker.


 
nun ja, aluschrauben an dieser stelle würde ICH nicht montieren und würde dies auch nicht zur nachahmung empfehlen. kommt bei mir gleich nach discscheibenbefestigung mit aluschrauben aber gut, wenn´s für dich io ist?

warum willst du denn das rad verkaufen? unzufrieden?


----------



## cube xc4 (22. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> sind aluschrauben. auch wenn einige jetzt gleich das schimpfen anfangen. aber ich fahre schon seit fast 10 jahren mit aluschrauben am vorbau und wenn da was kaputt gehen soll, dann höchsten der lenker. davon habe ich schon ein paar abgerissen. allerdings alulenker. bzgl der schrauben mache ich mir keine gedanken. vorher bricht der lenker.



Hier nun eine technische Betrachtung (vom Maschinenbauer): Unter der Annahme, dass der Vorbau mit M6-Schrauben und einem Soll-Anzugsmoment von  8-9 Nm befestigt wird. Stahlschrauben M6 Güteklasse 8.8 werden standartmäßig mit 10 Nm angezogen. Somit sind sie für den oben beschriebenen Verschraubungsfall ausreichend. 

Ersetzt man nun diese durch M6 Aluminiumschrauben, wobei es hierbei natürlich auf die Legierung ankommt, kann man wahrscheinlich  ein maximales Anzugsmoment von ca. 6 Nm anwenden. Also entweder man erzielt  die geforderten Klemmkräfte im Vorbau nicht, oder man belastet die Aluschrauben außerhalb des zulässigen Bereiches.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (22. März 2008)

würde ich auch nicht riskieren. da gebe ich lieber was mehr geld aus und hole mir titanschrauben. die haben nen höheres anzugsmoment und sind schön leicht.
kumpel von mir hat carbonschrauben (aber nicht im lenker/vorbaubereich) das wäre gar nix für mich.


----------



## Sunset (22. März 2008)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Hier nun eine technische Betrachtung (vom Maschinenbauer): Unter der Annahme, dass der Vorbau mit M6-Schrauben und einem Soll-Anzugsmoment von 8-9 Nm befestigt wird. Stahlschrauben M6 Güteklasse 8.8 werden standartmäßig mit 10 Nm angezogen. Somit sind sie für den oben beschriebenen Verschraubungsfall ausreichend.
> 
> Ersetzt man nun diese durch M6 Aluminiumschrauben, wobei es hierbei natürlich auf die Legierung ankommt, kann man wahrscheinlich ein maximales Anzugsmoment von ca. 6 Nm anwenden. Also entweder man erzielt die geforderten Klemmkräfte im Vorbau nicht, oder man belastet die Aluschrauben außerhalb des zulässigen Bereiches.


 
Syntace F99 = M5x14


----------



## Widuking (22. März 2008)

Wo ihr grad bei Gewichtsersparniss im unteren zweistelligen Grammbereich seid...

hat mal jemand ein verdrecktes Bike gewogen und mit einem sauberen Verglichen? mich würden da mal ein paar Zahlen interessieren, ich hab nämlich selber keine Waage für's Bike...


----------



## beuze1 (22. März 2008)

als ich heut nach der Tour mein Ams 125 auf die Wage stellte 
war die Anzeige so mit Dreck verschmiert das ich sie nicht mehr ablesen 
konnte


----------



## Sunset (23. März 2008)

Widuking schrieb:


> Wo ihr grad bei Gewichtsersparniss im unteren zweistelligen Grammbereich seid...
> 
> hat mal jemand ein verdrecktes Bike gewogen und mit einem sauberen Verglichen? mich würden da mal ein paar Zahlen interessieren, ich hab nämlich selber keine Waage für's Bike...


 
so´n  wurde schon mal behandelt...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249917&highlight=dreck


----------



## dermarcuse (23. März 2008)

Ich will hier ja keinem den Spass verderben...aber mir geht er in diesem Thread etwas verloren...
Das ganze hat nicht mehr allzuviel mit "zeigt her eure Cubes" zu tun.
Denn die will ich ja eigentlich in diesem Teil des Forums sehen.

Also nichts für ungut Leute...aber über die Gewichte im Grammbereich hinterm Komma kann man glaub ich ganz gut auch in anderen Beiträgen diskutieren.

So long.
M.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2008)

Das haste Recht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (23. März 2008)

sind doch ne menge Bilder da  
und wenn ab und zu mal einer ne Frage hat
warum denn nicht  
2-3 antworten und es geht weiter 
stöhrt doch nicht...

und bei dem Wetter ist,s gar nicht so leicht
ein Cube in freier Wildbahn zu erwischen


----------



## lew187 (23. März 2008)

Die Felgenaufkleber sollten ab. Das rote passt überhaupt gar nicht zum gesamteindruck.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Die Felgenaufkleber sollten ab. Das rote passt überhaupt gar nicht zum gesamteindruck.



was oder wen interessiert der gesamteindruck , die bikes sollen fahren


----------



## lew187 (23. März 2008)

Ja, aber das Auge fährt mit!


----------



## hako1800 (23. März 2008)

Aber nur im Dunkeln


----------



## Nafets190 (23. März 2008)

Hi,

hier nochmal meins - frisch gewaschen. Jetzt mit neuer Gabel.
Barends fehlen und der Vorbau wird eventül nochmal gedreht.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## stingbuddy (23. März 2008)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Hier nun eine technische Betrachtung (vom Maschinenbauer): Unter der Annahme, dass der Vorbau mit M6-Schrauben und einem Soll-Anzugsmoment von  8-9 Nm befestigt wird. Stahlschrauben M6 Güteklasse 8.8 werden standartmäßig mit 10 Nm angezogen. Somit sind sie für den oben beschriebenen Verschraubungsfall ausreichend.
> 
> Ersetzt man nun diese durch M6 Aluminiumschrauben, wobei es hierbei natürlich auf die Legierung ankommt, kann man wahrscheinlich  ein maximales Anzugsmoment von ca. 6 Nm anwenden. Also entweder man erzielt  die geforderten Klemmkräfte im Vorbau nicht, oder man belastet die Aluschrauben außerhalb des zulässigen Bereiches.



war übers woende weg und mich würde interessieren was aus deiner rechnung jetzt genau passiert. wann reisse ich den vorbau oder die schrauben deswegen ab? was passiert jetzt ganau wobei? brechen die schrauben im wiegetritt oder beim bergabfahren wenn die gabel durchschlägt oder was genau? ich höre immer nur dass es nicht gut sein soll usw... aber keiner der die schrauben montiert hat, hat auch nur eine abgerissen , ausser bei der montage überdreht. wie gesagt, lenker habe ich schon klein bekommen, ohne sturz, aber schrauben noch keine abgerissen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2008)

@  nafets: schönes bike!


----------



## Musicman (24. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @  nafets: schönes bike!



So ist es, dürfte ein 20" sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (24. März 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier nochmal meins - frisch gewaschen. Jetzt mit neuer Gabel.
> Barends fehlen und der Vorbau wird eventül nochmal gedreht.
> ...



Musst jetzt nur noch die schweren Taurus Felgen tauschen, ansonsten Top


----------



## Nafets190 (24. März 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> So ist es, dürfte ein 20" sein?



richtig, 20".



ch666666 schrieb:


> Musst jetzt nur noch die schweren Taurus Felgen tauschen, ansonsten Top



Ja, als nächstes sind jetzt die Räder dran. DT Swiss 4.2D 240S habe ich mal geplant. Dann kommen eventuell noch andere Bremsen (Juicy Seven vielleicht).


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> richtig, 20".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie, hast die Felgen noch nicht bestellt?  Ansonsten ein schönes Bike. Wie ist die Gabel? Schon gut getestet auf den Trails an der Mosel?


----------



## Nafets190 (24. März 2008)

Moin Jürgen,

Kommt Geld kommen Felgen - so einfach ist das. An die Gabel kam ich günstig, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
Die Gabel ist super, der Vergleich zu meiner Tora entspricht etwa dem Unterschied von Tag und Nacht. Fühle mich wesentlich sicherer mit der Durin.

Nachher geh ich erstmal mein mühsam gewaschenes Bike im Schnee einsauen - müssen irgendwo auf die Höhen richtung Hunsrück, hier unten haben wir nur Schneeregen.

Gruß
Stefan



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wie, hast die Felgen noch nicht bestellt?  Ansonsten ein schönes Bike. Wie ist die Gabel? Schon gut getestet auf den Trails an der Mosel?


----------



## Dämon__ (24. März 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Kommt Geld kommen Felgen - so einfach ist das. An die Gabel kam ich günstig, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
> Die Gabel ist super, der Vergleich zu meiner Tora entspricht etwa dem Unterschied von Tag und Nacht. Fühle mich wesentlich sicherer mit der Durin.
> ...



Jaaa...in den Schnee geht´s jetzt auch gleich, werde noch ein paar Bilder machen, bei uns gab es ja noch nicht wirklich viel Schnee.


----------



## whiteshark (24. März 2008)

So!!!
Auch ich war mal wieder unterewgs. Wir haben zwar keine Berge, dafür aber schöne Kieswerke, wo Feiertags keiner ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whiteshark (24. März 2008)




----------



## Musicman (24. März 2008)

Endlich mal einer mit einem Team 

â¬: @ Nafets190: Danke


----------



## Sunset (24. März 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Dann kommen eventuell noch andere Bremsen (Juicy Seven vielleicht).


 
kann das sein, dass ich da eine julie an deinem bike sehe


----------



## hebolaco (24. März 2008)

servus !    C:\Users\heiko\Pictures\fotos schneckenlohe 2007\069.JPG


----------



## CopyMaster (24. März 2008)

Erst in die Galerie hochladen, dann den Link dahin posten. Auf deine Festplatte können wir nicht zugreifen.


----------



## citycobra (24. März 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Erst in die Galerie hochladen, dann den Link dahin posten. Auf deine Festplatte können wir nicht zugreifen.



...noch nicht *hrhr*


----------



## der_fry (24. März 2008)

Hi. Hier mal meine kleine Sammlung.


ein Sting für den großen












ein Sting für die kleine












und noch meine Baustelle


----------



## Dämon__ (24. März 2008)

Bin gerade zurück und habe mal ein zwei Bilder gemacht, war echt geil heute Morgen.


----------



## volki3 (24. März 2008)

ich will auch schnee haben  
bei uns am fuße des westerwalds ist es nur am regnen


----------



## frea (24. März 2008)

@ der_fry:

Gönn dem Rad von deiner Kleinen doch noch ein paar schönere Pedale  
Wirklich schöne Rader sonst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2008)

ich war auch grad auf ner tour....also ganz so viel schnee wie auf dem bild oben hatte ich nicht, aber genug^^..war echt cool, nur auf den sehr starken schneefall hätt ich verzichten können


----------



## der_fry (24. März 2008)

das rad der kleinen ist noch nicht so recht fertig, ich muß erst einmal noch schauen wie sie mit dem vorbau+lenker so zurechtkommt deshalb auch noch der spacer, andere pedale sind auch in planung ich hab erst einmal verbaut was ich noch so hatte.

bei meiner baustelle bin ich noch nicht so recht sicher ob ich die f100x dran lasse oder die gegen eine f100rlt tausche.
Erst einmal brauch ich da dringend meine centerlook zu 6-lochadapter damit ich meinen XTR lrs mal ausprobieren kann. hab die dinger schon vor ner halben ewigkeit bestellt... 

Hat hier jemand ne F100X in nem Cube verbaut und teilt mir seine Erfahrungen damit mit?


----------



## Nafets190 (24. März 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass ich da eine julie an deinem bike sehe



So siehts leider aus. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich mir das LTD Pro gekauft habe war ich mir auch noch nicht bewusst wie das biken zur Sucht wird und die Ansprüche steigen.

Hier ein Bild von der heutigen Tour:





Ich muss auch ein paar Höhenmeter fahren um in den Schnee zu kommen, wo ich wohne ist auch nur Regen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Musicman (24. März 2008)

Mann, geh weg mit dem Teil  Ich versuch schon die ganze Zeilt den LTD Rahmen nicht zu bestellen.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2008)

ihr habts gut .....mein bike st total zugedreckt, weils nicht nur schnee war, sondern auch geschmolzener schnee...da es grad geschneit hat...naja morgen muss ich wohl wieder putzen


----------



## Andy86 (24. März 2008)

Joa mein CUBE AMS 100 nach ner klasse Tour!


----------



## Trumpf (24. März 2008)

Am Sonntag war das erste Mal dass ich eine Tour abbrechen musste weil mir die Schaltung komplett eingefroren war. Auf dem großen Kettenblatt. Es ging wirklich gar nix mehr. 
Und ich bin den ganzen Winter durchgefahren, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.
Kein Cube-Foto aber ein Cube (Fritzz) aus der Cockpit-Sicht   

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3750546


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2008)

Super video!  .....was haste für eine schaltung dran?


----------



## Trumpf (24. März 2008)

Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind 2006er XT. Aber die können nix dafür. Der ganze Tretlager Bereich war ein großer durchgehender Eisklotz. Kurzfristig kam mir es sogar so vor als wäre vorne und hinten die Federung eingefroren. Das war ganz übler Schneematsch der an's Bike knallte und sofort vom Fahrtwind festfror.

Ich glaub gegen Ende des Videos ist mir sogar das Bild eingefroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2008)

bei mir is alles um die tretlager heut auch eigefroren ....aber bei mir ging schaltung noch, bin aber nach 30km ungedreht, weil ich wegen glatteis, etc. auf den trails nicht mehr wirklich bremsen konnte!! sowas hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt ....hab zum ende hin versucht ABS Bremsungen zu machen ^^


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. März 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Am Sonntag war das erste Mal dass ich eine Tour abbrechen musste weil mir die Schaltung komplett eingefroren war.


Für solche Fälle habe ich mittlerweile immer ein Feuerzeug im Rucksack.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2008)

bringt langfristig aber aucch nix...weil du machst ja immer an einer stelle frei, die dann immer wieder zufriert...!


----------



## Sunset (24. März 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> So siehts leider aus. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich mir das LTD Pro gekauft habe war ich mir auch noch nicht bewusst wie das biken zur Sucht wird und die Ansprüche steigen.


 
dann würde ich mir erst mal ne neue bremse, vor dem lrs, zulegen.

die avid juicy´s kann ich dir auch ruhigen gewissens empfehlen. hab sie mittlerweile an allen meinen bike´s montiert (juicy 7 + juicy ultimate). ankern echt optimal und hatte bis heute noch kein fading!


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2008)

oder du gibst etwas mehr aus und nimmst ne Formula oro K18, oder K24...die ksten zwar etas mehr, sind aber aller 1. Klasse!!!.....schon über 60km "eingefahren"...beläge sind noch wie neu, und bremsleistung wie am ersten tag


----------



## keroson (24. März 2008)

volki3 schrieb:


> ich will auch schnee haben
> bei uns am fuße des westerwalds ist es nur am regnen



CIh will kein Schnee, hier lioegt viel zu viel, war heute (Erholungstag) Langlaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (24. März 2008)

Ich tausche jetzt nach 5000km erstmal die Beläge, einen Satz fahre ich die Julie noch dann kommt eine andere dran. Soo unzufrieden bin ich mit ihr garnicht mal, nur die hohen Handkräfte gehen mir auf den Keks. An die Leistungsgrenze kam ich erst ein zwei mal.

Die Juici Ultimate hatte ich mir auch erst angelacht, aber die ist mir im Vergleich zur Seven dann doch zu teuer.




Sunset schrieb:


> dann würde ich mir erst mal ne neue bremse, vor dem lrs, zulegen.
> 
> die avid juicy´s kann ich dir auch ruhigen gewissens empfehlen. hab sie mittlerweile an allen meinen bike´s montiert (juicy 7 + juicy ultimate). ankern echt optimal und hatte bis heute noch kein fading!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (24. März 2008)

falls noch einer nen julie - satz braucht, ich hätte noch einen.
mit 180er / 160er scheiben postmount mit is adapter. ca. 2,5 jahre alt mit nagelneuen belegen.


----------



## volki3 (25. März 2008)

So, wir hatten dann auch mal Bisschen Schnee  








Leider war er Schnell wieder weg  

Bis denne....
Volki


----------



## lew187 (25. März 2008)

na bei solchen sumpfgebieten würd ich mir zumindest hinten einen spritzschutz drann machen.


----------



## volki3 (25. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> na bei solchen sumpfgebieten würd ich mir zumindest hinten einen spritzschutz drann machen.



nöööö, ich bin doch kein Hollandradfahrer


----------



## lew187 (25. März 2008)

wie ne sau willste doch auch nicht rumfahren oder? das ganze gematsche spritzt dir doch hinten am rücken usw alles voll. das wird nass, sickert durch usw. oder? naja musste ja schon mögen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. März 2008)

volki3 schrieb:


> nöööö, ich bin doch kein Hollandradfahrer



hehe genau meine Meinung 
ist halt die "Gefahr" beim Mountainbike mal dreckig zu werden


----------



## tenand (25. März 2008)

> nöööö, ich bin doch kein Hollandradfahrer



Ich brauche auch immer die volle Suppe!


----------



## Jonez (25. März 2008)

Heute im Schwarzwald


----------



## volki3 (25. März 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> wie ne sau willste doch auch nicht rumfahren oder? das ganze gematsche spritzt dir doch hinten am rücken usw alles voll. das wird nass, sickert durch usw. oder? naja musste ja schon mögen



Für sowas gibt es Kleidung die das Gematsche und Wasser usw. abhält und das meiste kam eher von vorne. Die Satteltasche hält dann doch einiges ab.




Mußte sie zweimal sauber machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tenand (25. März 2008)

So muss das sein!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Verkaufe Ritchey WCS Vorbau
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ritchey-WCS-4Axis-OS-Vorbau-110-matt-schwarz-wie-neu_W0QQitemZ320232053566QQihZ011QQcategoryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. März 2008)

bevor ich an mein cube schutzbleche machen muss, muss ich schieben


----------



## Dortmunder79 (25. März 2008)

Wobei am Stereo ein Dämpferschutz schon Sinn machen würde oder?


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (25. März 2008)

ich bleib dabei, ein bisschen schutz bietet das dämpferblech und so besch sieht es nicht aus.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. März 2008)

naja...also mir ist obwohl ich keines dran habe, noch nie irgendwas dagegengeflogen....allzu große dinge können aufgrund einer querstrebe eh nicht bis an den dämpfer gelangen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. März 2008)

heute abend mit dem sting im deister :


----------



## volki3 (26. März 2008)

Dämpferschutz is ja auch okay.
Aber ein Schutz, das ich oder mein Bike nicht Dreckig wird! AUF KEINEN FALL *g* 
Da hätte ich mir ja Grad ein Bike kaufen können wo "ALLES" dran ist!!! :kotz:


----------



## Musicman (26. März 2008)

Das kann ja nur von jemandem kommen der sein Rad nur zum flanieren hat


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (26. März 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Das kann ja nur von jemandem kommen der sein Rad nur zum flanieren hat



flaniere auch nicht, mache mir ausser dämpferschutz aber auch nix dran. mein rad habe ich mir auch geholt um es einsauen zu können. deshalb ja mtb und NICHT schmalspur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Acid (26. März 2008)

Ich hab an meinem Cube Acid 07 und an meinem AMS 08 noch nie Schutzblech verwendet, wär ja auch selten dämlich; da beim Acid gar kein Dämpfer exestiert und beim AMS im Rahmen geschützt ist  !!! 
Aber hätt ich jetzt das Cube Sting, würde ich mir für den Dämpfer eins besorgen, da gibts doch so en kleines 15 oder 20 cm brett!!!
Funktioniert aber nicht ab 2,35 breite Reifen, hab ich hier im forum gelesen !!!


----------



## stingbuddy (26. März 2008)

ich versteh das mit dem dämpferschutz hin und her getue nicht ganz. weswegen? dreck kommt auch mit schutz hin und ein  stein kann nicht direkt dagegen knallen. der müsste ja um das komplette laufrad mitgenommen werden und dann nach vorne wegspringen. ausserdem ist bei nem 2.25 reifen hinten so wenig platz, dass man ständig schleifgeräusche hat wenn man durch den schlamm fährt.


----------



## Cube Acid (26. März 2008)

Hin oder her ich würd mir erst recht nie so ein fully kaufen, da gefallen mir die Anderen von Cube viel besser!!!
Allein der gedanke 2,1 Reifen drauf zu machen, schauder!


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2008)

Noch ein grund, warum ich keinen dämpferschutz dran habe ---> Fat Albert


----------



## Trumpf (26. März 2008)

Dann reih ich mich hier mal ein in die Cube-im-Schnee-Galerie. Foto ist knappe 2 Stunden alt auf 750 Meter über Null. Weiter hoch gings nicht mehr wegen zuviel Schnee.
(Ja, ich weiss, diesser Pixelhaufen kann man kaum Foto nennen)


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2008)

ziehmlich kleine Disc vorne, oder täuscht die perspektive?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rs-ja-adria (26. März 2008)




----------



## Trumpf (26. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ziehmlich kleine Disc vorne, oder täuscht die perspektive?!



jeweils 160mm vorne und hinten. Das Sting ist mein Kilometerfresser. Einen freien Fall will ich damit nicht abbremsen können.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (26. März 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> ich versteh das mit dem dämpferschutz hin und her getue nicht ganz. weswegen? dreck kommt auch mit schutz hin und ein  stein kann nicht direkt dagegen knallen. der müsste ja um das komplette laufrad mitgenommen werden und dann nach vorne wegspringen. ausserdem ist bei nem 2.25 reifen hinten so wenig platz, dass man ständig schleifgeräusche hat wenn man durch den schlamm fährt.



nicht ganz richtig. habe 2.25er n.nics, da schleift gar nüscht am dämpferblech.
könnte aber damit zusammenhängen das ich nen 08er rahmen fahre. vllt haben die im hinterbau mehr platz "eingebaut"


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. März 2008)

@rs-ja-adria

Vllt wirds ja bald ganz silber sein *g*
Auf jeden wie schon bekundet...schick schnell...
Was hasten für ne Übersetzung drauf getan?

HK


----------



## tutterchen (26. März 2008)

Dann mache ich auch einmal beim "Sting im Schnee" Contest mit:




liegend im Schnee am Dreiherrenstein auf ca.500m



 
auf der Tour am Bergsee Ebertswiese auf ca.820m, Bild auch ohne Bike schön

Aber auch ich bin ein bekennender "hinten ohne" fahrer. Das Schutzblech kommt mir nicht ans Rad und geputzt werden muß sowieso ...


----------



## Trumpf (26. März 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> auf der Tour am Bergsee Ebertswiese auf ca.820m, Bild auch ohne Bike schön



Da nick ich mal zustimmend, das sieht klasse aus !!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. März 2008)

Ich will auch Schnee, sieht echt Klasse aus

hier mal ein paar Impressionen wie es bei uns in Dortmund ausschaut, die reinste Matschschlacht war das heut













und so sieht dann das Race nach ca 30km aus


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (26. März 2008)

lieber mocke als schnee, hasse die weisse schei... die da vom himmel fällt.
sieht zwar gut aus, aber das war es auch schon. brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2008)

Der Trail ist vielleicht nicht so schön weiß aber dafür mind. genauso glatt.


----------



## tutterchen (26. März 2008)

egal ! matsch, schnee, mistwetter, alles egal. wie ich sie hasse die schönwetterbiker. das ding muß vor dreck umfallen. und wenn die reifen erst so richtig im matsch_ schlurp _machen. da ist power und ausdauer gefragt. danach freut man sich erst richtig auf die badewanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2008)

das stimmt zwar, und ich bin auch kein schönwetterbiker!!!! aber auf dauer ists dann bei gutem wetter doch am besten!


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Der Trail ist vielleicht nicht so schön weiß aber dafür mind. genauso glatt.



Definitiv, rum geruscht wie auf einer Eisfläche , aber geil wars schon, sonst wäre ich ja auch zuhause geblieben, schult auf jedenfall die Fahrtechnik und Kondition, wenn man so im Matsch kurbelt 

Ne Ausfahrt in so schöner Landschaft wie auf tutterchens Bild fänd ich schon cool.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (26. März 2008)

so muss man aussehen dann klappt es auch mit der nachbarin


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. März 2008)

yeah


----------



## tutterchen (26. März 2008)

Ja auf dem Rennsteig ist es schon schön. Meine eigentliche Heimat das Rheinland hat da nicht so viel zu bieten (zumindest Biketechnisch). Aber im Sommer geht es dann doch wieder mal ins Karwendel ...




Tour zum Schachen




Krottenkopf und Bischof in der Abenddämmerung


----------



## Dortmunder79 (26. März 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> Ja auf dem Rennsteig ist es schon schön.



Ich wollte in ca 4-6 Wochen mal über den Rennsteig, hast du ein guten Tip für Übernachtung, wollt ihn von Hörschel nach Blankenstein fahren.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (26. März 2008)

Das Rheinland hat nix zu bieten?????????
Dazu zähle ich jetzt auch mal unseren schönen pott
komm mal vorbei dann zeigen wir dir was es biketechnisch auf 70km und 1000hm so alles gibt.
bei uns fahren ein franke und ein münchner mit, die sind voll begeistert.
ausserdem ist dein bike zu sauber


----------



## tutterchen (26. März 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> Das Rheinland hat nix zu bieten?????????
> Dazu zähle ich jetzt auch mal unseren schönen pott
> komm mal vorbei dann zeigen wir dir was es biketechnisch auf 70km und 1000hm so alles gibt.
> bei uns fahren ein franke und ein münchner mit, die sind voll begeistert.
> ausserdem ist dein bike zu sauber



pah, das lasse ich nicht auf mir sitzen. also ab in den keller gesprintet und schnell mal zwei photos geschossen. hoffe es ist für den anfang dreckig genug. das gröbste hab ich aber schon mit dem finger weggemacht.









pott, uuaaah, ich bin vom mittelrhein  ein saubazi und ein unterpriviligierter, vertriebener franke, na das sind ja referenzen


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (26. März 2008)

das werde ich petzen. 



wenigstens konnte dein bike deine ehre wieder etwas herstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (26. März 2008)

Wo isn van? Wenn der das sieht muss man direkt Sauerstoff verabreichen.


----------



## amg 2 (26. März 2008)

hallo,
so heute ist das cube für meinen ältesten angekommen.
er bekommt es nächste woche zur kommion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## volki3 (26. März 2008)

@ tutterchen: 

...um Gottes Willen!!! Jetzt sei mer wieder beim "Dämpferschutz" *g*

Saubere Arbeit   so muß das Sein!

Dafür von mir    

PS: Schweiz : Deutschland 0:4


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2008)

sowas schenkst du deinem sohn?^^...les mal das gelbe schild am rahmen, kommt mir von meinem ziehmlich bekannt vor ....ne nur spaß ! ....aber das schild ist ja mal sowas von überflüssig!!!!ich mein welcher biker schiebt sein bike in den wald, oder sonst wohn, weils nicht der STVO entspricht


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Darf ich dein Sohn sein


----------



## MadDogXXL (27. März 2008)

Bei der Schlammschlacht halte ich mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Acid (27. März 2008)

Dieses gelbe Schild verbraucht viel zu viel gewicht  !!!!
Welcher biker hat schon sein Fahrrad nach dem Schild ausgerichtet???
Schutzblech; schlapert nur rum, Reflektoren; sindsowieso voller schlamm, Licht, wer fährt nachts auf der Straße???
Unnötig!!!


----------



## Cube Acid (27. März 2008)

Ich weiß zwar das das hier nicht reinpasst , war aber schon jemand mal am kalterer See, im traminer Hof ???


----------



## tutterchen (27. März 2008)

volki3 schrieb:


> @ tutterchen:
> 
> ...um Gottes Willen!!! Jetzt sei mer wieder beim "Dämpferschutz" *g*
> 
> ...



ha, der gute, alte dämpferschutz, buddelt sich seinen weg durch sämtliche threads. ich hatte ihn auch ne zeitlang mal ausprobiert. dreckig war trotzdem alles. die so oft genannte gesteinsproblematik konnte ich aber nicht feststellen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2008)

Ich auch nicht!...hab deshalb erst gar keinen dran 
Ich reihe mich dann hiermit auch mal in die reihe der cubes im schnee ein 
Der Anfang der Tour (6km)



Die Mitte der Tour (35km)....ab hier gabs schnee 



...sieht nach nicht allzuviel aus, ist es aber eigtl. ^^


----------



## tenand (27. März 2008)

Im nördl. Rheinland (jedenfalls in der Nähe) gibt es auch Dreck und Berge!


----------



## beuze1 (27. März 2008)

zu gast in der Eifel...
das mann sich auch immer so einsauen muß


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (27. März 2008)

so muss der hobel ausshen. sehr geil


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2008)

sieht meiner jetzt auch xD


----------



## Jonez (28. März 2008)

Neue Aerolaufräder für den Winter


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. März 2008)

nur bremsen is mit denen schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (29. März 2008)

paar kleine Updates:











13,1kg so wie es da steht. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Dämon__ (29. März 2008)

ist für´n Stereo nicht schlecht!


----------



## jan84 (29. März 2008)

wie ist das "fürn Stereo" zu deuten ?

grüße
jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2008)

wie hoch ist der Sattel, laut der Skala?


----------



## chief70 (29. März 2008)

ist der Rahmen zu klein?


----------



## jan84 (29. März 2008)

Um mich selbst aus dem Stereo Thread zu zitieren:



> Mit Flats auf 15, mit Klick auf 16,5 die Stützte. Vorbau habe ich 105mm, 20°.
> Wenns zu steil wird kann ich die Gabel halt noch absenken. Bevor mir das Vorderrad hochgeht bekomme ich meistens Traktionsprobleme hinten.
> 
> Die Flats hab ich momentan nur zwecks ein wenig Techniktraining dran, normal fahre ich immer Klick.
> ...



Das Rad passt einwandfrei. Ist nen 18er. Bin 18 und 20 probegefahren Händler riet zu 20, Gefühl sagte 18Zoll und es war ne goldrichtige Entscheidung. 

grüße
jan


----------



## chief70 (29. März 2008)

wie lang ist die Stütze? wie weit ist die noch im Rahmen?


----------



## jan84 (29. März 2008)

480 lang. Stütze steckt bis ca 2-3cm über der oberen Dämpferaufnahme im Sitzrohr.

grüße


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2008)

Ok, sah whl viel höher aus...fahre auch den 18er rahemn, meine sattelstütze is uphill auf 14, "downill" auf 9...
sah erschrekend hoch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2008)

Ähm ich hätt da ein kleines problemchen......nichts schlimmes, gehört hier auch nicht ganz hin, aber naja ich hffe auf eine antwort..
Also mein Stereo ist ziehmlich neu, hat auch noch keine Kratzer, zumindest keine "sichtbaren".....seit drei stunden leider schon  ...
ich hatte mein bike drausen sicher mit dem hinterrad an ner laterne lehnen, und hab dann kettenöl aus der garage geholt, war höchstens fünf sekunden weg, als das fahrrad aufm boden lag...mein bruder hatte mit freunden fußball gespielt, und einer is dann wohl am lenker hängen geblieben, naja,.....war erstaunlich locker, is auch nix passiert, hab sie auch nicht angemotzt, das einzige was ist , ist eine kleine macke am sattel....ist zwar nicht schlimm, aber für mich doch recht ärgerlich! Bei den 0er stereos in milky green ist ja der fizik sattel an den seiten und hinten in dem selben wunderschönen metallik grün wie der cubeschriftzug, und der hinterbau....also die macke ist an der rchten seite, ist nicht schlimm, aber man siehts halt schon...hab noch versucht ein foto zu machen.....



Ich wollte jetzt wissen, ob jemand eine gute idee hätte die macke wegzugrigen.....ich dachte schon ans wegpolieren, naja ging nicht.....hatte noch ne idee, und zwar könnte man doch so lack für modellautos nehmen, oder?!....Also wenn ihr noch andere ideen habt, dann bitte bitte her damit ! 
Mit freundlichen grüßen Andi


----------



## tenand (29. März 2008)

> paar kleine Updates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir scheint, daß deine Kette zu kurz ist.
So steht das Schaltwerk, wenn ich vorne auf dem großen Blatt bin.
PS: Geile Gabel! Aber ohne Federwegsverstellung schwierig....


----------



## -borsti- (29. März 2008)

@ Andi 3001

du könntest ja mal nen lackierer oder so aufsuchen und fragen ob der so eine farbe hat bzw. anmischen könnte und dann die macke damit ausbessern kann, jedoch dürfte das verhältnissmäßig teuer werden, denn man benötigt mit sicherheit nicht mehr als 10-15ml farbe um die streben neu zu lackieren und so kleine mengen gibbet normalerweise nicht zu kaufen, außer halt modellbau-farben, aber ob man da den farbton findet ist fraglich


ach ja, was is das eigentlich für ein sattel von fizik?
den find ich optisch sehr gelungen und bequem dürfte er auch sein


----------



## stingbuddy (29. März 2008)

die kette passt doch. mitte hinten mitte vorne, dann hat das schaltwerk 90 grad. oder hinten klein vorne klein und kette soll grad so am schaltwerk vorbei laufen ohne zu schleifen. passt so wie sie abgebildet ist perfekt finde ich.


----------



## biker1967 (29. März 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ähm ich hätt da ein kleines problemchen......nichts schlimmes, gehört hier auch nicht ganz hin
> ....ist zwar nicht schlimm, aber für mich doch recht ärgerlich! ....Also wenn ihr noch andere ideen habt, dann bitte bitte her damit !
> Mit freundlichen grüßen Andi


   
Was manche Leute hier für Probleme haben. Andere wissen nicht wie sie den Tag überstehen sollen, und er hier hat Probs mit ner kleinen Macke.... 

Neuen Sattel kaufen. Hast es doch


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2008)

1: brauchst du mich net blöd anmachen, ich hab schließlich betont das es NICHT schlimm ist, und ich nur mal einen Tipp wollte, wenn dudas Problem nicht hast, dann kannst du das für dich behalten!
2:Ich hab noch dringenderes z tun als den ganzen tag mir mein bike 
anzugucken unduf macken zuuntersuchen!
3: Neuer Sattel....sorry, aber gehts noch...erstens müsst ich teuer bestellen, zweitens das bike ist 6 wochen alt !
achja damit dus vll. verstehst: ichbin 14 jahre alt, weißt du eigtl. wie schwer es für mich war das scheiß geld aufzutreiben, tu mir leid wenn dus nicht verstehst, aber mein bke ist so ziehmich das wertvollste was ich habe!...also screibnicht irgendelche posts in denen du einem sagst das man den gazen tag nur ******* macht !
Es tut mir leid wenn mein ton sich jetzt leicht verändert, aber solche schwachsinnsposts, wie kauf dir nen neuen sattel, kannste dfür dich bealten, und eben diese regen mich auf! Und man muss ja nicht immer gleich blöd anmachen !!!      
falls du deine tolle "info" auf das bild beziehst tuts mir leid dass ich mit meiner cam abends um 8 keine besseren machen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (29. März 2008)

sorry, aber biker hat recht. weshalb sollen wir bei so nem ollen sattel mitleid haben. hergott, wenn es dich legt hast du auch macken im sattel. wenn du heulen würdest weil dir der hinterbau gebrochen wäre würde ich das verstehen, aber HALLO - das ist ein sattel, der noch nicht mal nach teuer aussieht.
so und jetzt kannste wie bei biker über mich her ziehen, aber da ich ja grad gesehen / gelesen habe was für ein licht du bist, ist mir das rille.
allen anderen viel spass morgen bei dem geilen wetter und denkt an die uhren


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2008)

kannst mir glauben ich fahr auch....mein gott.....ich hab doch wirlich ausdrüklich betont das es NICHT SCHLIMM NCHT SCHLIMM und nchmal NICHT SCHIMM ist!....Ich wollt doch nur hilfe, kann ja nich ahnen, dass einen sowas erwartet, aber gut, dann lassts, sorry...und fertig!
aber von wegen "helles licht" find ich nicht in ordnung, gut musst du wissen....egal gute nacht,und fahrt!


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. März 2008)

@Andi 3001: Du hast geschrieben du bist 14, darf ich fragen wie du das mit der Bikegröße gemacht hast? Ich meine bei dir ist ja wachstumstechnisch noch alles drin und einfach so irgendwann nen neues Stereo kaufen weil es zu klein ist rolleyes: ) kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Hoffst du einfach das es schon passen wird oder wie?


----------



## jan84 (30. März 2008)

> Mir scheint, daß deine Kette zu kurz ist.
> So steht das Schaltwerk, wenn ich vorne auf dem großen Blatt bin.
> PS: Geile Gabel! Aber ohne Federwegsverstellung schwierig....


Jop Kette ist zu kurz, hatte da bei der Montage ein wenig gepennt *g*. 
Die Gabel hat ne FW-Verstellung, hab auf den Bildern nur die Fernbedienung nicht dran da ich auf nen neuen Hebel warte.

grüße
jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2008)

@NaitsirhC: Ich kauf mir natürlich kein stereo so frei schnautze.....Ich bin jezt schon 1,76m groß..---> werde die nächsten jare zwar noch wachsen, aber nicht so das das stereo zu klein wird!
momentan ist es vll. um 2cm nicht perfkt, also zu groß ..... hab also eigtl. noch genug spielraum, und das so, dass es jetzt auch in ordnung ist.....


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. März 2008)

Achso, na dann hoffen wir aber trotzdem mal nicht, dass du in den nächsten 4 Jahren noch über die 2m Marke schießt


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2008)

werd ich schon nicht


----------



## tutterchen (30. März 2008)

am besten in jungen jahren zum kieferorthopäden. hand röntgen lassen und du weißt relativ genaug wie groß du noch wirst. bei mir hat es auf 2cm gepasst


----------



## Plextor (30. März 2008)

Fahrrad Forum ! 

Und da gehören auch solche Fragen wie, "wo bekomme ich die Farbe her ? " dazu.

Peinliche Fragen gibt es nicht, und wer nicht fragt der bleibt unwissend.

Deine Frage, empfand ich nicht als schlimm oder anmaßend,  eher die Kritik als mißverständlich.

Leute ! leben und leben lassen, auch wenn jemand mal nach bissel Farbe fragt.

Übrigens wo bekomm ich so einen Sattel zu kaufen ?  habe auch einen Stereo Green Rahmen.

Gruß Plex



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> 1: brauchst du mich net blöd anmachen, ich hab schließlich betont das es NICHT schlimm ist, und ich nur mal einen Tipp wollte, wenn dudas Problem nicht hast, dann kannst du das für dich behalten!
> 2:Ich hab noch dringenderes z tun als den ganzen tag mir mein bike
> anzugucken unduf macken zuuntersuchen!
> 3: Neuer Sattel....sorry, aber gehts noch...erstens müsst ich teuer bestellen, zweitens das bike ist 6 wochen alt !
> ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2008)

das is ne gute Frage ! ....die einzigen sattel von dem typ die ich außer meinm jemals gesen hab snd nicht lackiert....deshalb würd ich mal tippen, dass der so nur für cube angefertigt wird, und falls es überhaupt geht bestellt werden muss ..naja, is n schlechter tipp dann nen neuen zu nehmen, wenn er verschrammt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GAT (30. März 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Übrigens wo bekomm ich so einen Sattel zu kaufen ?...



Hi Plex,
schätze das ist ne Sonder"lackierung" für Cube ...
frag mal Deinen Cube Dealer ob der was auftreiben kann (vieleicht hat ja ein Kund mal das Sattelmodell getauscht oder so...) 

Gruß
GAT


----------



## drive 2 fast (30. März 2008)

Mal wieder ein Pic. aus Franken.


----------



## tutterchen (30. März 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> Hi Plex,
> schätze das ist ne Sonder"lackierung" für Cube ...
> frag mal Deinen Cube Dealer ob der was auftreiben kann (vieleicht hat ja ein Kund mal das Sattelmodell getauscht oder so...)
> 
> ...



das ist nicht ganz so einfach. nachdem sich der blau-weisse gobi meines sting aufgelöst hatte habe ich meinen händler gefragt welchen sattel ich als ersatz bekommen könnte. der blau-weiße original gobi war als nicht zu bekommen. eigentlich war ich froh, da dieser eine art kuhle hatte was meinem hinterteil nicht zusagte. dafür bekam ich auf meinen wunsch einen fizik aliante (gamma), der fühlt sich wie mein aliante sport vom rennrad an. vielleicht nicht der leichteste sattel, aber sehr bequem und das matte schwarz passt auch sehr gut zur teamline lackierung.

auf meine anfrage nach den farben meines sting bekam ich von cube übrigens keine antwort. hätte die gerne mal gewußt zwecks professioneller lackierung meiner lenkerhörnchen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2008)

ich glaub bei cube hat man ausscließlich den serien sattel lackiert bekommt, und n neuen grigt man net, so wurde es mir zumindest gesagt..


----------



## Dexter90 (30. März 2008)

Mein Cube Flying Circus (grün) und das Cube Edge Zone (gelb) eines Kumpels, sowie ich^^


----------



## olli99 (30. März 2008)

@drive 2 fast
Schönes Cube. Ist oben am Käppelle in Zeil oder? Im Hintergrund die ehemalige Zuckerfabrik.

Gruß aus Hambach

Olli


----------



## miles_cube (30. März 2008)




----------



## MadDogXXL (31. März 2008)

^^ Bikes so schön für das Bild positioniert und dann diesen rotschwarzen Klumpen in der Ecke mit aufs Bild genommen....


;-)

... ich denks mir weg und sage: "HUI, sehr schönes Bild von den Bikes!"

Mad


----------



## miles_cube (31. März 2008)

Leipzig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles_cube (31. März 2008)

Handybild  (pixel)


----------



## Sanctos (31. März 2008)




----------



## hmtd (31. März 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier nochmal meins - frisch gewaschen. Jetzt mit neuer Gabel.
> Barends fehlen und der Vorbau wird eventül nochmal gedreht.
> ...



scheiß teil


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (31. März 2008)

so, fast fertig, nur noch blaue titanschrauben am lenker/vorbau und an der bremsanlage.


----------



## Dexter90 (31. März 2008)




----------



## drive 2 fast (31. März 2008)

olli99 schrieb:


> @drive 2 fast
> Schönes Cube. Ist oben am Käppelle in Zeil oder? Im Hintergrund die ehemalige Zuckerfabrik.
> 
> Gruß aus Hambach
> ...



Hallo Olli,

100 % ins schwarze. So ein Wetter muß man einfach ausnutzen, sicht war bis nach Bergreihenfeld, herlich  

Gruß
aus Zeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (31. März 2008)

speed
ams 100 pro






.


----------



## fissenid (1. April 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier nochmal meins - frisch gewaschen. Jetzt mit neuer Gabel.
> Barends fehlen und der Vorbau wird eventül nochmal gedreht.
> ...



Tolles Bike.... besonders schöne Gabel.... mich würde die Laurin ja reizen...


----------



## jan84 (2. April 2008)

Dann greif zu . Bin mit Laurin und dem Service von Magura äußerst zufrieden. 

grüße
jan


----------



## beuze1 (2. April 2008)

schwingenlagertausch..am Cube ams 100 pro  
der Bolzen war total eingelaufen


----------



## Löwe73 (2. April 2008)

Hier ist meins. Ein LTD 3 aus dem Jahr 2003 mit etwas anderer Ausstattung als das eigentliche LTD 3. Im Lauf der Zeit habe ich es mit anderen Komponenten bestückt. Nun ist es ca. 11,7 kg schwer bzw. leicht. Ohne Pedalen ca. 11,4 kg. ( ohne div. Anbauteile ).
Ichbin mit dem Rad sehr zufieden. Fahre eh nichts gefährliches. Bin da eher ne Muschi. Aber denke, wenn es jemand fährt, der " fahren kann ", dann wird es seinen Dienst tun ( außer freeride etc. ). DerRahmen hält bis jetzt und hat wenig Macken. Schaltet nachwievor einwandfrei.
Damaliger Preis in der Grundausstattung 599,-. Ich finde der Umbau nach und nach hat sich schon gelohnt. Und da ich an dem Rad hänge habe ich es gemacht.
Das blau ist aber nicht jedermans Geschmack, aber ich mag blau.

Gruß. Der Löwe aus Bonn


----------



## Trumpf (2. April 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> schwingenlagertausch..am Cube ams 100 pro
> der Bolzen war total eingelaufen



Wie wärs mit Bike putzen bevor man solche Arbeiten durchführt ? Dreck ist ja quasi nix anderes als kleinste Steinchen und Sand verschiedenster Art. Manche davon können echt "steinhart" sein. Und solche Steine oder Sand zwischen Achse und Lager würde ich echt versuchen zu vermeiden. Nicht dass da irgendwie "Sand ins Getriebe" kommt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. April 2008)

und deine kette könnteste auch mal entfetten ..


----------



## Dämon__ (3. April 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Bike putzen bevor man solche Arbeiten durchführt ? Dreck ist ja quasi nix anderes als kleinste Steinchen und Sand verschiedenster Art. Manche davon können echt "steinhart" sein. Und solche Steine oder Sand zwischen Achse und Lager würde ich echt versuchen zu vermeiden. Nicht dass da irgendwie "Sand ins Getriebe" kommt.



Du wäschst bestimmt auch dein Auto bevor du die Reifen wechselst. 

@ Andi 3001
an eine Kette gehört kein Fett!


----------



## Trumpf (3. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Du wäschst bestimmt auch dein Auto bevor du die Reifen wechselst.



Schön dass du dich amüsierst, aber es geht darum dass zwischen passgenauen Teilen möglichst kein Dreck reinkommen soll. 
Aber wenn dir das egal ist, ist mir dass auch egal. Drehmomentschlüssel kaufen kannst DU dir dann auch sparen.   

Es war auch mehr als Tipp für Beuze gedacht. Wenn da Dreck reinkommt dann wird der mit der Zeit zermahlen, dadurch entsteht dann z.B. ein kleiner Hohlraum was evtl. auch die Schrauben lockern kann, oder einen Kratzer auf der Achse. 
Also einmal kurz drumherum putzen damit sowas nicht passieren kann sollte kein Fehler sein.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (3. April 2008)

@trumph: lass schweinchenschlau, wenn sein bike dann ganz hin ist, hat er pech gehabt.
@ schweinchensclau (ch666666) ja ich wasche mein auto bevor ich die reifen wechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. April 2008)

Jung´s geht doch in den Keller zum Lachen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> @ Andi 3001
> an eine Kette gehört kein Fett!



ich hab ja auch nicht von fetten, sondern von ENTfetten geredet !!!....kleiner, aber feiner unterschied! 
oder was glaubst du wozus diese flaschen gibt?
(http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p042058.jpg)


----------



## Giant XTC (3. April 2008)

Immer langsam, er kommt aus dem Saarland...


----------



## VF1 (3. April 2008)

fatali schrieb:


> so,was soll ich noch groß sagen ausser - zeigt her eure cubes !



Hallo, 

hier mein Beitrag zum Fest: Cube Stereo 18 Zoll, Marzocchi All Mountain SL
Avid Juicy 7, Hüge Dt 240
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß Volker


----------



## Trumpf (3. April 2008)

Endlich mal noch ein DTC Bike mit einer Marzocchi Gabel.


----------



## volki3 (3. April 2008)

schönes bike! aber das schalten üben wir noch


----------



## Schluckspecht (3. April 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


>



cool, das ist ja fast direkt vor meiner haustüre...... 
biste öfters in der kiesgrube?

mfg
schluckspecht


----------



## Dexter90 (3. April 2008)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> cool, das ist ja fast direkt vor meiner haustüre......
> biste öfters in der kiesgrube?
> 
> mfg
> schluckspecht



Joar schon ab und an. Sofern das Wetter mitspielt  Haste MSN oder ICQ damit man mal Kontakt halten kann?


----------



## biker1967 (3. April 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Immer langsam, er kommt aus dem Saarland...



Was soll das bedeuten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (3. April 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Was soll das bedeuten???



na genau das was er geschrieben hat. heinz becker und die realität sind nicht so weit außeinander wie du vielleicht denkst ...


----------



## biker1967 (3. April 2008)

was soll der vergleich mit Heinz Becker jetzt


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (3. April 2008)

hihi, das was er gesagt hat, daß du aus dem saarland kommst.


----------



## beuze1 (3. April 2008)

was ich noch sagen wollte....
also erstmal ist das garnicht "mein" Bike sondern das von meinem Kumpel
aus der Eifel... aber Ihr habt schon Recht vor dem zusammenbau Saubermachen  damit es... 






so wie "meines" aussieht     





dann klappt das auch mit den Lagern.. 
.
.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (3. April 2008)

oh welch gar lustiges thema


----------



## tutterchen (3. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> hihi, das was er gesagt hat, daß du aus dem saarland kommst.



"scheiß krischtbauuumspitzzzz"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. April 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> "scheiß krischtbauuumspitzzzz"



Die kömmt öber nich in deinen röten Kömbi.


----------



## tenand (4. April 2008)

> schönes bike! aber das schalten üben wir noch



Es geht darum die Züge und Federn zu entlasten, wenn man nicht fährt!
Er sitzt ja schließlich nicht drauf.
Davon hast du anscheinend noch nichts gehört...


----------



## Giant XTC (4. April 2008)

Ein Saarländer fährt von Kaiserslautern nach Saarbrücken. Unterwegs wird er von einer Polizeistreife angehalten. Der Fahrer kurbelt das Fenster runter und der Polizist bittet um seine Papiere mit der Begründung, dass ein Vergewaltiger gesucht wird.
Nachdem der Saarländer wieder im Besitz seines Führer-und Fahrzeugscheines ist, fährt er weiter.
Zehn Minuten später kommt er wieder an der Polizeistreife vorbei.
Der Polizist: " Sagen sie mal- waren sie nicht eben schon mal hier?"
Der Saarländer:" Ja wissen sie- ich hab´s mir überlegt- ich mach´s!" 

--------------------

Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema Cube!

Mach Ihr eigentlich die "vorgeschriebenen" Gabel- und Dämpfer - Inspektionen beim Händler oder reicht es wenn man das dann macht wenn die Performance nachlässt?


----------



## CQB (4. April 2008)




----------



## biker1967 (4. April 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Ein Saarländer fährt von....


den kann man auch auf andere ländliche Spezies umschreiben, hahaha. Den kenn ich schon. 



> Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema Cube!



Eben!


----------



## patrese993 (4. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Es geht darum die Züge und Federn zu entlasten, wenn man nicht fährt!
> Er sitzt ja schließlich nicht drauf.
> Davon hast du anscheinend noch nichts gehört...



das hab ich früher auch immer gemacht, wenn ich mein Bike abgestellt hab...

irgendwann hab ich dann angefangen, mir Gedanken über die Kettenlinie zu machen. Kann doch (auch im Ruhefall) nicht ganz optimal sein oder?


----------



## tenand (4. April 2008)

> das hab ich früher auch immer gemacht, wenn ich mein Bike abgestellt hab...
> 
> irgendwann hab ich dann angefangen, mir Gedanken über die Kettenlinie zu machen. Kann doch (auch im Ruhefall) nicht ganz optimal sein oder?



Ja genau! Was immer du sagst!


----------



## jan84 (4. April 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> [....]
> 
> Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema Cube!
> 
> Mach Ihr eigentlich die "vorgeschriebenen" Gabel- und Dämpfer - Inspektionen beim Händler oder reicht es wenn man das dann macht wenn die Performance nachlässt?



Dämpfer in Eigenregie, Gabel nur bei Bedarf (regelmäßig ein Auge drauf werfen ) zum Service. 
Alles was offenliegt an den Federelementen sauberhalten und regelmäßig checken ob die beschichtung der Tauchrohre / des Dämpferkolbens in Ordnung ist, kein Dichtungsabrieb vorhanden ist und eine gewisse Schmierung gegeben ist. Wenn dir irgenwas komisch vorkommt im Zweifelsfall zum Händler/Vertrieb/Hersteller. 


grüße
Jan


----------



## AMS-Pro (4. April 2008)

Juten tach,
gerade mal 2 tage alt der neue gaul... 

AMS PRO LOUISE


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

AMS-Pro schrieb:


> Juten tach,
> gerade mal 2 tage alt der neue gaul...
> 
> AMS PRO LOUISE


 
Gibt es nun einen rotweissen Blitz im Wald 

schönes Rad, viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMS-Pro (4. April 2008)

danke vielmals....ich denke das geschoss macht richtig spass.


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2008)

AMS-Pro schrieb:


> Juten tach,
> gerade mal 2 tage alt der neue gaul...
> 
> AMS PRO LOUISE




Endlich mal ein AMS pro mit roter Gabel. Sieht prima aus. Das Bike hatte ich auch in der engeren Auswahl. Habe mich aber für das AMS 125 entschieden. Das war in meiner Größe da, auf das Pro hätte ich den Sommer über warten müssen.


----------



## AMS-Pro (4. April 2008)

ich war erst etwas skeptisch wegen der farbe,schwarz sah natürlich auch geil aus....
eigentlich war ich auf das cannondale rush aus....aber als ich das Cube sah,war es vorbei...das musste ich haben.


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2008)

AMS-Pro schrieb:


> ich war erst etwas skeptisch wegen der farbe,schwarz sah natürlich auch geil aus....
> eigentlich war ich auf das cannondale rush aus....aber als ich das Cube sah,war es vorbei...das musste ich haben.



Schwarz sind die meißten. Das Rot ist ein echter Knaller!  

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (4. April 2008)

eben eben, schwarz kann jeder.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2008)

hab mich mir auch gedacht, als ich mich für milky green entschieden hab  dennoch hat jeder seinen eigenen geschmack, ich für meinen teil bevorzuge "exotische" farben


----------



## S.D. (4. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schwarz sind die meißten. Das Rot ist ein echter Knaller!
> 
> Gruß, Bärbel



Ich find´ den roten Rahmen in Verbindung mit der roten Gabel etwas zu heftig.

Gruß


----------



## Dämon__ (4. April 2008)

Rot ist schon geil   aber die Pedale gehen ja wohl gar nicht :kotz:


----------



## Musicman (4. April 2008)

Das sind die Serienpedale....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Rot ist schon geil   aber die Pedale gehen ja wohl gar nicht :kotz:



Die Pedale hab ich vor lauter tollem roten Fahrrad noch gar nicht gesehen  Die sind schon echt heftig


----------



## AMS-Pro (4. April 2008)

die pedalen werden mit sicherheit ersetzt...


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Das sind die Serienpedale....



Glaub ich nicht, serienmäßig müssten eigentlich Shimano M520 dran sein. Die sehen nach Wald und Wiesenpedal aus.


----------



## Musicman (4. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, serienmäßig müssten eigentlich Shimano M520 dran sein. Die sehen nach Wald und Wiesenpedal aus.



Stimmt, zumindest sind das die Pedale die sonst an den günstigeren Modellen, wie z.B. beim AMS Comp oder auch LTD Race, verbaut werden.


----------



## biker1967 (4. April 2008)

Gibts das Foto ned größer?


----------



## schewisch (5. April 2008)

hallo,

ich lese schon länger mit. Habe mein Reaction Race gegen ein AMS Pro K18 eingetauscht. 

Mit Sonderspezial-Lackierung  

http://www.datei-upload.eu/file.php?id=10a5bf32f3fcaae3c48f26ab0be8960d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (5. April 2008)

schewisch schrieb:


> Mit Sonderspezial-Lackierung



Du meinst den Rauhputz am Unterrohr ?


----------



## schewisch (5. April 2008)

hallo,

genau, der sollte eigentlich an die Wand dahinter  

Allen ernstes, ich habe die Züge direkt neu verlegt und alle Schrauben am Hinterbau fixiert. Hatte schon Scheuerstellen am Umlenkhebel und eine Schraube verloren. Ansonsten gebe ich das Rad nicht mehr her.


----------



## lew187 (5. April 2008)




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (5. April 2008)

@lew, nette farbe, jetzt noch alle schrauben und die schaltröllchen gegen blaue tauschen und das ding ist richtig porno


----------



## lew187 (5. April 2008)

Ganz genau! Schaltröllchen hab ich schon gefunden:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...n+Alu?osCsid=cd7892f1c1d556f5ebc465cf57bb9ca9
in Blau 

oder: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/TISO-Schaltwerkr...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

Keine ahnung welche gut sind.

Aber bei den Schrauben... haste da einen link? Würd zumindest gern die Löcher im Rahmen damit stopfen! Sonst kommt da evt mal wasser rein bei Regenfahrten.
edit: Habs gefunden... ganzschön Teuer so ne Titanschraube. Locker 2 Euro...


----------



## stingbuddy (5. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Aber bei den Schrauben... haste da einen link? Würd zumindest gern die Löcher im Rahmen damit stopfen! Sonst kommt da evt mal wasser rein bei Regenfahrten.




bei http://www.sebimoto-germany.de/los.htm gibt es aluschrauben ohne ende. ist ein motorrad zubehörladen. flaschenhalterschrauben sind m5x15. nur als kleine orientierung. 
zu den schaltröllchen. kauf einfach die, die dir am besten gefallen.


----------



## lew187 (5. April 2008)

bei nano bike parts (tiso) steht aber zumindest noch welche schrauben für welches Teil gedacht sind (wenn ich schaltung usw auch noch mit neuen schrauben bestücken will). Bei dem sebimoto shop blick ich nicht ganz durch.

Titan oder alu schrauben? Titan ist stabiler oder? Wenn die etwas schweer sind.. egal.

edit:

Also mit 2 Schaltröllchen + 6 Flaschenhalterschrauben + 2 Schaltröllchen Schrauben komm ich schon auf gut 50 Euro. Also mehr mach ich nicht. Da kann man ja sonst locker 200 Euro nur für schrauben ausgeben


----------



## stingbuddy (5. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> bei nano bike parts (tiso) steht aber zumindest noch welche schrauben für welches Teil gedacht sind (wenn ich schaltung usw auch noch mit neuen schrauben bestücken will). Bei dem sebimoto shop blick ich nicht ganz durch.
> 
> Titan oder alu schrauben? Titan ist stabiler oder? Wenn die etwas schweer sind.. egal.



flaschenhalter, zugklemmung am schaltwerk, umwerferklemme : m5
schaltwerks- und umwerfereinstellschrauben m4
einfach die alten raus und nachmessen.

titan brauchst du wenn dann nur an den bremssätteln und im lenker/vorbau bereich. sonst kommt nirgends so eine grosse belastung auf. ich fahre überall alu schrauben. sogar am lenker.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (5. April 2008)

wenn du aber mit blauen titanschrauben arbeiten willst, was ich wie schon buddy auch nur empfehlen kann (für lenker vorbau und bremsaufnahme) dann sind die schrauben von nano nicht die beste wahl, da die aluschrauben sehr hell eloxiert sind, wärend die titanschrauben dunkel sind.
guck mal hier: http://www.bike-products.com/
da habe ich meine auch her, die aluschrauben sind dunkler.
kannst dir mal meine fotos ansehen, da siehst du auch die schalröllchen. und wie sting schon sagte, nimm die alten raus, mess mit ner schieblehre nach, schreib die größen auf und bestell dann. bike products liefern super schnell. achte bei den schaltröllchen, ob du 10 oder 11 zähne nimmst. habe die mit 11 zähnen, laufen super.


----------



## lew187 (5. April 2008)

Wegen den schaltröllchen hab ich mal in dem extra thread hier nachgefragt. Weil da scheints auch noch unterschiede zu geben.

Also mir reichen erstmal Flaschenhalterschrauben und Schaltröllchenschrauben. Alles weitere brauch ich nicht in Blau, da finde ich schwarz besser. Gerade am Lenker. Wird mir auch zu teuer sonst.

@ sting (den unteren)

Welche sind denn besser? Mit Industrielager oder Kermaiklager?
Die Tiso gibts scheinbar auch in 2 Verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (5. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Wegen den schaltröllchen hab ich mal in dem extra thread hier nachgefragt. Weil da scheints auch noch unterschiede zu geben.
> 
> Also mir reichen erstmal Flaschenhalterschrauben und Schaltröllchenschrauben. Alles weitere brauch ich nicht in Blau, da finde ich schwarz besser. Gerade am Lenker. Wird mir auch zu teuer sonst.
> 
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.de/KCNC-Schaltrolle...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lew187 (5. April 2008)

ja sehen auch schön aus, und die sind nun die besten bzw besser als die tiso?

edit:

gibts hier auch http://www.bike-products.com/oxid.p...758c/cl/alist/cnid/89a47adc6f6efe0e6.64565318
2te von unten, oder? sind jetzt die ceramic oder industrie besser?


----------



## stingbuddy (5. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> ja sehen auch schön aus, und die sind nun die besten bzw besser als die tiso?



also langsam verstehe ich nicht ganz was du willst. was soll denn an schaltröllchen besser oder schlechter oder sonst was sein? eher im gegenteil. schneller verschleiss und alle 500km schaltwerk einstellen, da die originalen röllchen etwas spiel haben und sich so der kassette etwas anpassen. die aluröllchen sind steif drin. es gibt kein besser oder schlechter bei den dingern. das ist eine rein optische angelegenheit. keine technische verbesserung.


----------



## lew187 (5. April 2008)

hab ich hier herausgelesen irgendwo:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=208513&highlight=tiso

nagut, dann egal jetzt. Überleg ich mir noch in Ruhe welche ich nehme


----------



## speedy76 (5. April 2008)

Hey, hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bock nach der gestrigen Tour im Schwabenländle....


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (5. April 2008)

@lew

Was ist an den schrauben teuer. fÃ¼r die, die ich verbaut habe, habe ich ca 15 â¬ bezahlt. die schaltrÃ¶llchen haben stÃ¼ck 13,00 gekostet. bei eb... 20,00.

das einzige was noch mal "ins Geld geht" ist der schaltwerkbolzen mit 19,00â¬.
nicht vergessen, wir reden von alu-schrauben. interessant wird es bei den titanschrauben. die liegen bei 6,00â¬/stÃ¼ck im durchschnitt.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (6. April 2008)

Bild der letzten Ausfahrt:


----------



## Bayer (6. April 2008)




----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2008)

Scharfes Teil  
Neu????

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (6. April 2008)

also ich habs schon ein monat habs aber neu gekauft, habs nur geputzt fürs bild


----------



## Musicman (6. April 2008)

Geiles Bild vor allen Dingen!


----------



## Bayer (6. April 2008)

was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2008)

Bayer schrieb:


> also ich habs schon ein monat habs aber neu gekauft, habs nur geputzt fürs bild



Einen Monat alt geht schon noch als neu durch  




@lew:
Ich würde gar nicht so´n Theater mit blauen Schräubchen und so machen (das ist doch was für Mädchen  ). Das Bike sieht so wie es ist spitzenmäßig aus. Ich würde die Kohle lieber in einen Carbonflaschenhalter investieren!

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## camembert (6. April 2008)

Hier mal ein 08/15 Bild und Bike;-) Bin aber trotzdem nicht minder begeistert;-)


----------



## camembert (6. April 2008)

Dafür erscheint es fast in Originalgröße!? Oder nicht;-)

Sorry dafür, war wohl ein bissl zu groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2008)

camembert schrieb:


> Dafür erscheint es fast in Originalgröße!? Oder nicht;-)
> 
> Sorry dafür, war wohl ein bissl zu groß!



Hier kannste dein Bike verkleinern!


----------



## camembert (6. April 2008)

Danke für den Tipp. So jetzt passt es auch besser;-)


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2008)

camembert schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. So jetzt passt es auch besser;-)




Ja , jetzt erkennt man, was es ist   Sehr schick! Das hatte ich auch in der engeren Wahl, habe mich dann aber für das AMS 125 entschieden.

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2008)

kurze frage von nem freund, ich kann sie nicht 100% beantworten: Sram schalthebel, und xt schaltwerk....geht das?.....beim umwerfer ja, das weiß ich, aber is das auch beim schaltwerk so?


----------



## tutterchen (6. April 2008)

camembert schrieb:


> Hier mal ein 08/15 Bild und Bike;-) Bin aber trotzdem nicht minder begeistert;-)



coole glotze haste da, ist die noch schwarz-weiß ?


----------



## JSchmitt (6. April 2008)

Hi,

auch wenn es ein wenig off-topic ist ... hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Alu/Titanschrauben dieses Anbieters http://www.bremsen-entlueften.de gemacht? Hier kosten die Titanschrauben fast die Hälfte anderer hier genannten Anbietern!

Danke und Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (6. April 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> kurze frage von nem freund, ich kann sie nicht 100% beantworten: Sram schalthebel, und xt schaltwerk....geht das?.....beim umwerfer ja, das weiß ich, aber is das auch beim schaltwerk so?



jo, das geht. habe ich auch. du masst die sram rocket trigger nehmen. da schaltest du dann hoch und runter nur mit den dauemn. eingewöhnung ca. 30 sekunden. habe die mit nem xt schaltwerk und nem xt umwerfer kombiniert.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (6. April 2008)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch wenn es ein wenig off-topic ist ... hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Alu/Titanschrauben dieses Anbieters http://www.bremsen-entlueften.de gemacht? Hier kosten die Titanschrauben fast die Hälfte anderer hier genannten Anbietern!
> 
> ...



schön für den tip, aber die sind nicht anodisiert, also farbig und das ist das was die dinker dann teurer macht. guck mal bei titan-concepts.com.
die sind auch günstig


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. April 2008)

@ Bayer: Schönes Bike, kein Frage! Aber auch ein echt gut gemachte Aufnahme!


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> jo, das geht. habe ich auch. du masst die sram rocket trigger nehmen. da schaltest du dann hoch und runter nur mit den dauemn. eingewöhnung ca. 30 sekunden. habe die mit nem xt schaltwerk und nem xt umwerfer kombiniert.




habe selbst sram schaltgriffe....ich weiß wie einfach und genial die sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2008)

So und hier mal ein Foto von meinem AMS 125. Habe die letzten Male zwar immer die Digi im Wald dabei gehabt, aber vergessen Fotos zu machen 








Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

sieht echt schön aus, und noch so sauber


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht echt schön aus, und noch so sauber



Na ja, der Matsch kam erst weiter unten


----------



## Dämon__ (7. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na ja, der Matsch kam erst weiter unten



Ich wette mal du hast es aber wieder geschrubbt bis es so aussah wie vorher.
Übrigens schönes Teil.


----------



## cuberni (7. April 2008)

Ja genau,echt geniales Teil,

das Rot/Schwarz hat schon was. Wie kommste mit der Gabel zurecht bezgl. Einstellungen usw.? Die 2008 er ist ja in der RLC-Version, wenn ich mich nicht irre?

Gruß Berni!


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. April 2008)

Stimmt!....ich fahre zwar ein stereo, habe aber die selbe gabel...und ich muss sagen die ist einfach spitze....schluckt jede bodenwelle, und sprich prima an!...und die einstellung ist trotz rlc gar nicht mal so kompliziert....ist auch eine ausführliche anleitung mit cd rom dabei, sollte also keiin problem geben.


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2008)

> Ich wette mal du hast es aber wieder geschrubbt bis es so aussah wie vorher.
> Übrigens schönes Teil.



Na logisch!! Sieht jetzt wieder 1A aus  



> Wie kommste mit der Gabel zurecht bezgl. Einstellungen usw.?



Die Gabel hat mir der Händler gut eingestellt. Da muss ich nichts mehr machen. Ansonsten ist sie aller erste Spitzenklasse. Ich habe gestern ein ziemlich tiefes Schlagloch übersehen. Vom Hardtail hätte es mich wahrscheinlich runtergehauen, aber die Talas hat es geschluckt! Nur der Dämpfer ist noch ein bisschen hart eingestellt. Da muss ich noch mal ran.

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Ich wette mal du hast es aber wieder geschrubbt bis es so aussah wie vorher.
> Übrigens schönes Teil.


 


barbarissima schrieb:


> Na logisch!! Sieht jetzt wieder 1A aus
> 
> 
> ......


 
Darf ich dir meines auch vorbeibringen  

steht auch Cube drauf und ist auch 125 naja die Farbe   sieht man dann nach dem putzen


----------



## stingbuddy (7. April 2008)

hat jemand interesse an einem sting teamline? muss meines leider hergeben(knieaua). konnte bis jetzt so gut wie gar nicht damit fahren. neuaufgebaut im winter. einfach mal bilder anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2008)

> Darf ich dir meines auch vorbeibringen
> 
> steht auch Cube drauf und ist auch 125 naja die Farbe  sieht man dann nach dem putzen



Klar, bring dein Bike nur vorbei, ich werd den Dreck schon runterhobeln! Stahlbürste und Raspel liegen schon bereit. 





Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (7. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> hat jemand interesse an einem sting teamline? muss meines leider hergeben(knieaua). konnte bis jetzt so gut wie gar nicht damit fahren. neuaufgebaut im winter. einfach mal bilder anschauen.



alter, hast du das teil nicht grade erst aufgebaut. knieaua so schlimm dass du das bike verkaufen willst? rahmengröße? preisvorstellung? hab nen kumpel der könnte evtl. interesse haben. preis können wir auch per pn klären. gruß marco


----------



## camembert (7. April 2008)

@barbarissima: was hat bei dir denn den Ausschlag gegeben für das AMS 125 bzw. gegen das AMS Pro 100?

 Bin nämlich auch noch am Grübeln, ob der geringere Federweg mir reicht. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht grad nur am runterbügeln sondern fahre auch gern mal mit meiner Freundin lockere Touren (eigentlich überwiegend Touren im Wald ohne heftige Umwege, also zivilisiert;-) Dann sollten die 115 bzw. 100 Federung doch ausreichend sein, oder?

Gruß an Alle


----------



## camembert (7. April 2008)

Ach nochmal an barbarissima: Wie lässt es sich denn so mit dem 125er bergauf kletttern? Hast du es mal mit dem Pro 100 vergleichen können?


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

Bin beide gefahren. Man merkt bergauf kaun Unterschiede und bergab hat man mit dem Mehr an Federweg ausreichend Ressourcen. Auch wenn man nur im Wald und flach fährt finde ich das 125 den richigen Untersatz .....


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Klar, bring dein Bike nur vorbei, ich werd den Dreck schon runterhobeln! Stahlbürste und Raspel liegen schon bereit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt hat mich schon gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles_cube (7. April 2008)

das gehört meiner frau!!


----------



## miles_cube (7. April 2008)

und das ist meins!!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (7. April 2008)

schicke farbe das milky green, aber ich finde der computer sieht da bescheiden aus.


----------



## fasj (7. April 2008)

Wie wandert den ein Tri Bike vom Bodensee nach Leipzig   

fasj


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2008)

@ camambert:
Ich habe die beiden Räder beim Händler nicht richtig vergleichen können. Zum einen konnte ich nur die Dorfstraße ein bisschen rauf und runter fahren und dann war auch noch der Rahmen vom Pro zu groß. Beim 125er haben mir aber Sitzposition, Vortrieb und Wendigkeit gleich so gut gefallen, dass ich gar nicht mehr überlegt und es gleich eingepackt habe. Die Gabel fährt sich klasse. Ich bin über verwurzelte Forstwege, quer durch den Wald und Schotterwege mit Schlaglöchern. Das steckt sie alles weg. Das Gabelabsenken bergauf macht jetzt nicht die Welt aus, aber ein bisschen merkt man es schon. Bergab gilt das gleiche. Ich bin jetzt nicht so die Downhillqueen, aber mit 140mm Federweg und der aufrechteren Sitzposition, da wird man schon etwas mutiger. 
Bergauf bist du mit deinem Pro sicher im Vorteil. Das ist immerhin noch ein Kilo leichter als das 125er. Und insgesamt sind 100mm ja nicht gerade wenig. Ein Bekannter von mir war mit dem 100Pro in den Alpen und hatte seinen Spaß mit dem Rad.

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## Alex! (7. April 2008)

Na dann reihe ich mich auch einmal mit meinem neuen in die Schlange ein:
AMS 125 K24 seit Samstag meins und steht tagsüber neben dem Sofa. Nachts muss dann entweder meine Frau aufs Sofa und das Bike kann mit in's Bett oder ich bleib gleich auf dem Sofa liegen!


----------



## Löwe73 (7. April 2008)

Löwe73 schrieb:


> Hier ist meins. Ein LTD 3 aus dem Jahr 2003 mit etwas anderer Ausstattung als das eigentliche LTD 3. Im Lauf der Zeit habe ich es mit anderen Komponenten bestückt. Nun ist es ca. 11,7 kg schwer bzw. leicht. Ohne Pedalen ca. 11,4 kg. ( ohne div. Anbauteile ).
> Ichbin mit dem Rad sehr zufieden. Fahre eh nichts gefährliches. Bin da eher ne Muschi. Aber denke, wenn es jemand fährt, der " fahren kann ", dann wird es seinen Dienst tun ( außer freeride etc. ). DerRahmen hält bis jetzt und hat wenig Macken. Schaltet nachwievor einwandfrei.
> Damaliger Preis in der Grundausstattung 599,-. Ich finde der Umbau nach und nach hat sich schon gelohnt. Und da ich an dem Rad hänge habe ich es gemacht. Es war übrigens reduziert. Kostete vorher 999,-.
> Das blau ist aber nicht jedermans Geschmack, aber ich mag blau.
> ...



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GAT (7. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So und hier mal ein Foto von meinem AMS 125. Habe die letzten Male zwar immer die Digi im Wald dabei gehabt, aber vergessen Fotos zu machen
> Gruß, Bärbel



@ Bärbel: Schönes Bike, die Farbe ist supi ... aber zum Fotografieren hast Du das Radl doch getragen  

... ach ja, mein neues Stereo steht jetzt seit 3 1/2 Monaten jungfräulich im Keller rum  .... heute war mal wieder schönstes Skiwetter ...

Gruß
GAT


----------



## fasj (8. April 2008)

Alex! schrieb:


> Na dann reihe ich mich auch einmal mit meinem neuen in die Schlange ein:
> AMS 125 K24 seit Samstag meins und steht tagsüber neben dem Sofa. Nachts muss dann entweder meine Frau aufs Sofa und das Bike kann mit in's Bett oder ich bleib gleich auf dem Sofa liegen!



Tolles Bike, hab meins im Januar bekommen. 

In einem anderen Thread wurde jetzt geschrieben, dass die Zugverlegung hinten geändert wurde. Dein Bild ist leider etwas klein, dass man es nicht sehen kann.
Läuft der Schaltzug bzw. die Bremsleitung hinten oben oder unten an der Strebe entlang ?

fasj


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2008)

so hier mal meins! wiegt 9,12kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CQB (8. April 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike !

TOP !


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2008)

geile Rennmaschine...hast Geschmack, passt alles schön zusammen.


----------



## barbarissima (8. April 2008)

> ... aber zum Fotografieren hast Du das Radl doch getragen



Lach nur! Hab extra alle Pfützen umzirkelt und die Schlammgruben erst hinterher angefahren um euch ein blitzblankes Bike präsentieren zu können, und ihr lästert - also nee !



> ... ach ja, mein neues Stereo steht jetzt seit 3 1/2 Monaten jungfräulich im Keller rum



Wie hält man das denn aus - ein nagelneues Stereo 3 1/2 Monate nicht fahren??? Mir hat es schon gereicht, dass ich die ersten vier Tage wegen Sauwetter nicht fahren konnte.





> In einem anderen Thread wurde jetzt geschrieben, dass die Zugverlegung hinten geändert wurde. Dein Bild ist leider etwas klein, dass man es nicht sehen kann.
> Läuft der Schaltzug bzw. die Bremsleitung hinten oben oder unten an der Strebe entlang ?



Unten!


@benny: Dein Bike sieht genial aus! 9,12 kg ist sicher kaum mehr zu unterbieten.

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## MarcusH (8. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so hier mal meins! wiegt 9,12kg



Feines Teil.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## tenand (8. April 2008)

> Tolles Bike, hab meins im Januar bekommen.
> 
> In einem anderen Thread wurde jetzt geschrieben, dass die Zugverlegung hinten geändert wurde. Dein Bild ist leider etwas klein, dass man es nicht sehen kann.
> Läuft der Schaltzug bzw. die Bremsleitung hinten oben oder unten an der Strebe entlang ?
> ...



Kannst du im Prinzip machen, wie es dir am besten gefällt.
Unter Fotos (<--) kannst du sehen, wie ich es gemacht habe.
Jedoch muss an die Bremsleitung in Höhe der oberen Schweißnaht der Sitzstrebe ein Jagwire.

Etwa hier:


----------



## fasj (8. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab es geändert. Fotos in meiner Galerie  

In einem anderen Thread, 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312904
schreibt chief70 dass Cube hier wohl was geändert hat.

Auf dem Bild von Alex kann man es nur leider nicht sehen.

Mich würde aber interessiern, ob Cube hier wirklich nachgebessert hat, oder nicht. 
Vieleicht kann man dann im Tausch günstig die optimalere Lösung erhalten.

fasj


----------



## Moorlog (8. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so hier mal meins! wiegt 9,12kg



Oh ja, fein fein, auch haben wollen!!


----------



## citycobra (8. April 2008)

na das sind doch mal wieder richtig schicke bikes, die es hier zu sehen gibt. vorallendingen das ams125 von barbarissima und die rennmaschine von benni sind absolut geil. bin von der talas an meinem 125er übrigens auch hin und weg.


----------



## frea (8. April 2008)

Heute unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eagle23 (8. April 2008)

Hab heute auch mal wieder ne kleine Tour gemacht...





Leider musste ich da auch wieder folgendes sehen...
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/416557/display/12453420


----------



## Alex! (8. April 2008)

> Tolles Bike, hab meins im Januar bekommen.
> 
> In einem anderen Thread wurde jetzt geschrieben, dass die Zugverlegung hinten geändert wurde. Dein Bild ist leider etwas klein, dass man es nicht sehen kann.
> Läuft der Schaltzug bzw. die Bremsleitung hinten oben oder unten an der Strebe entlang ?
> ...



Hallo fasj,

habe in mein Fotoalbum ein paar Bilder eingestellt.
Weiß jetzt nur noch nicht genau ob es die von Dir gesuchte Änderung ist. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/75116

Gib kurz Bescheid

Danke 
Alex


----------



## Dexter90 (8. April 2008)

So hier nochmal nen Bild von kleinen Dirt/Freeride Flying Circus mit nagelneuem Laufrad das nun hoffentlich einiges wegsteckt^^


----------



## GAT (8. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie hält man das denn aus - ein nagelneues Stereo 3 1/2 Monate nicht fahren??? Mir hat es schon gereicht, dass ich die ersten vier Tage wegen Sauwetter nicht fahren konnte.



gar nicht  mir ist jeden Tag das Herz gebrochen wenn ich am Bike vorbei bin .... aber Spaß beiseite, hier hat's im Winter halt zwischendurch Schnee (auch wenn es nicht so doll war) aber Gelände war nicht drin und auf Hauptstraßen zu fahren macht halt mit den Stereo weder Sinn noch Spaß. Dafür war ich Skifahren 

 und bei freien Straßen (gab es ja genug) hab ich das Rennrad gequält... 



Gruß GAT


----------



## citycobra (8. April 2008)

Alex! schrieb:


> Hallo fasj,
> 
> habe in mein Fotoalbum ein paar Bilder eingestellt.
> Weiß jetzt nur noch nicht genau ob es die von Dir gesuchte Änderung ist.
> ...



hat cube jetzt doch die hinterbaustreben geändert und die aufnahmen wieder an die oberseite gemacht? oder ist das ein 2007er rahmen? irgendwie bin ich jetzt total daneben, muss wohl mal meinen cube dealer ansprechen.


----------



## Alex! (8. April 2008)

Hallo fasj,

habe nach längerem stöbern gesehn, dass das die Änderung ist, die du sehen wolltest. Da hat Cube doch eine Änderung vorgenommen. Welche Rahmengröße fährst du denn? Habe ein 18" ! Hat das zwei Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Flaschenhalter? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/75318
Hat Cube anscheinend auch hier geändert. Bei mir ist eine Möglichkeit wie auf der Homepage und die zweite unterhalb!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave_01 (8. April 2008)

frea schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frea (9. April 2008)

Hab dir ne PN geschrieben dave


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> hat cube jetzt doch die hinterbaustreben geändert und die aufnahmen wieder an die oberseite gemacht? oder ist das ein 2007er rahmen? irgendwie bin ich jetzt total daneben, muss wohl mal meinen cube dealer ansprechen.



Bisher hat sich an dem Hinterbau immer noch nix getan der 08er hat die Aufnahme für die Züge genauso wie die Rahmen vorher unten angeschweißt. 
Da wird sich wohl auch nicht viel ändern, kannst bei mir im Album mal schauen da habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten abgelichtet wie mann es machen kann.


----------



## fasj (9. April 2008)

Alex! schrieb:


> Hallo fasj,
> 
> habe nach längerem stöbern gesehn, dass das die Änderung ist, die du sehen wolltest. Da hat Cube doch eine Änderung vorgenommen. Welche Rahmengröße fährst du denn? Habe ein 18" ! Hat das zwei Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Flaschenhalter?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/75318
> ...



Hallo,
ich fahre ein 20" und habe meines im Januar bekommen.
Bei mir war wie gesagt die Zugführung unten an der Sitzstrebe und ich habe 2 Flaschenhaltermöglichkeiten im Rahmen.
Wenn Deins ein 2008 ist (ist es ja  ), dann hat Cube auf alle Fälle die Zugverlegung geändert. 
Ob das mit den Flaschenhaltern ein 18" Thema ist weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht war das schon immer bei eine 18" so. Vielleicht gabs auch Probleme mit dem Umwerfer.

Tja da hat mein ruck zuck ein nicht mehr aktuelles 2008er  

Egal fährt sich trotzdem super und meine Zugmodifikation ist funktioniert auch OK. Ob ich den 2ten Flaschenhalter montieren kann hab ich noch nie probiert. Fahre meist eh Camelback.

Vielleicht erfährt Citycobra was von seinem Händler. 
Oder Cube sagt hier selber was dazu.

fasj


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2008)

> fasj
> 
> Wenn Deins ein 2008 ist (ist es ja  ), dann hat Cube auf alle Fälle die Zugverlegung geändert.
> Vielleicht erfährt Citycobra was von seinem Händler.
> ...



Habe ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen das der Hinterbau geändert worden ist, kann mir jemand sagen ab welchem Monat das geschehen ist und vor allem ob die Räder die vorher gekauft worden sind den Hinterbau getauscht oder zumindest einen neuen geschickt bekommen???


----------



## fasj (9. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Habe ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen das der Hinterbau geändert worden ist, kann mir jemand sagen ab welchem Monat das geschehen ist und vor allem ob die Räder die vorher gekauft worden sind den Hinterbau getauscht oder zumindest einen neuen geschickt bekommen???



Hi,
Alex hat sein Rad jetzt aktuell bekommen. Ich meins im Januar.
Was alles geändert wurde weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht noch mehr ?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier die Hinterbauten getauscht werden. Wenn doch wäre ich schon interessiert  
Alles eine Frage des Preises......

fasj


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2008)

Also das mit dem Hinterbau ist ja erst nicht seit gestern ein Thema, das wird hier ja schon lange besprochen, darüber ist auch Sebastian von Cube informiert, der hat sich glaube ich jetzt noch nicht dazu geäußert.
Warum soll man den den Hinterbau nicht getauscht bekommen wenn das ein Konstruktionsfehler ist, das passiert andauernd in der Autoindustrie und da werden die Teile auch kostenlos getauscht.


----------



## biker1967 (9. April 2008)

An welchem AMS wurde denn nun die rechte Sitzstrebe geändert? Hier wurden mehrere Modelle gepostet:
AMS 100 comp
AMS 100 Pro
AMS 125

Ich will mir ein 100 Pro aufbauen. Also hätte ich gern gewußt was los ist.


----------



## fasj (9. April 2008)

Alex hat ein 125.... 18"
fasj


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Was ist eigentlich das Problem mit den Streben, warum sollten diese durch Cube getauscht werden? Einfach die Züge aussen um die Wippe führen und fertig. Wen es nicht stört, kann die Züge auch innen führen und mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren, damit die Reibung nicht zu einer Kerbbildung führt. 
Es gibt darüber einen ganzen Fred in diesem Forum in welchem die Unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten erläutert und diskutiert wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (9. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so hier mal meins! wiegt 9,12kg


+


Hallo

sehr sehr schönes Gerät.... aber welcher Sattel ist das??


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2008)

das ist ein gestrippter slr trans am wiegt aber immernoch ca.120g!
und nein es war kein neuer! das leder war schon durchgescheuert und es hat nurnoch klebeband zusammengehalten!


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

Ich finds persönlich zu bunt.

Aber was sind das für speichen?  Ist diese speichenart besser als die normalen dt competition usw.? Sehen so dick aus! Gewicht?


----------



## Mister P. (9. April 2008)

@lew187:
Das ist ein Mavic Crossmax SLR Laufradsatz.
Die Speichen gehören zum LRS und die sehen so dick aus weil es Aero Speichen sind.

Gruß


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

Sehe auch grad das es nur 24 sind. Ist das extra so für den einsatzzweck bei dem bike abgestimmt? normal hat man ja 32 speichen 

bleib ich auch besser bei...


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2008)

sind halt nicht die schwersten laufräder! deswegen "nur" 24 speichen! sind auch nur bis 85kg zugelassen!


----------



## stingbuddy (9. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Sehe auch grad das es nur 24 sind. Ist das extra so für den einsatzzweck bei dem bike abgestimmt? normal hat man ja 32 speichen
> 
> bleib ich auch besser bei...



die stabilität hat nichts mit der anzahl der speichen zu tun. die mavic deemax haben 28 speichen und sind fürs richtig grobe.  

ich glaub du nimmst da ein paar leute auf den arm mit deinen fragen oder????


----------



## gibbonhh (9. April 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem AMS 125 K24


----------



## lew187 (9. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> die stabilität hat nichts mit der anzahl der speichen zu tun.


dann lass dir ein laufrad mit 4 speichen bauen und dann sprechen wir uns nochmal 

im übrigen hab ich gar nix von stabilität gesagt, nur gefragt ob es für dieses bike extra für den speziellen einsatzzweck so gemacht wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (9. April 2008)

schönes rad, aber dreh mal ganz schnell den vorbau um sonst geht das fast als choppereinstellung durch. die fulcrum passen top vom optischen.


----------



## gibbonhh (9. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> schönes rad, aber dreh mal ganz schnell den vorbau um sonst geht das fast als choppereinstellung durch. die fulcrum passen top vom optischen.



Vorbau umdrehen? ? ?


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2008)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem AMS 125 K24



WOW   Sehr schön!!!!!

Was sind das denn für Laufräder? Die sehen klasse aus.

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## stingbuddy (9. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> dann lass dir ein laufrad mit 4 speichen bauen und dann sprechen wir uns nochmal
> 
> im übrigen hab ich gar nix von stabilität gesagt, nur gefragt ob es für dieses bike extra für den speziellen einsatzzweck so gemacht wurde.



ich kann das ganze noch mal toppen!!!!!!! spengle hat nur 3 speichen!!!!!! 

was meinst du mit speziellem einsatzzweck. das ist ein cc bike mit cc laufrädern. schöne aber auch teure laufräder aber kein exot.


----------



## stingbuddy (9. April 2008)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Vorbau umdrehen? ? ?



nicht die steigung nach oben sondern waagrecht. meine damit vorbau abbauen auf den kopf stellen.  wenns sehr steil bergauf geht, steigt dir sonst das vorderrad beim reintreten.


----------



## gibbonhh (9. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> WOW   Sehr schön!!!!!
> 
> Was sind das denn für Laufräder? Die sehen klasse aus.
> 
> Gruß, Bärbel



Das sind die Red Metal 1 von Fulcrum...

Als ich die gesehen habe, musste ich sie einfach haben...mal sehen, ob sie halten, was sie versprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibbonhh (9. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> nicht die steigung nach oben sondern waagrecht. meine damit vorbau abbauen auf den kopf stellen.  wenns sehr steil bergauf geht, steigt dir sonst das vorderrad beim reintreten.



Bergauf senke ich ja die Gabel ab...das sieht jetzt nur so steil aus, weil das fast die ganzen 14 cm Federwg sind!


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2008)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Das sind die Red Metal 1 von Fulcrum...
> 
> Als ich die gesehen habe, musste ich sie einfach haben...mal sehen, ob sie halten, was sie versprechen...



Kann ich verstehen, die finde ich jetzt auch erstrebenswert. Kannst ja mal Bescheid sagen, wie sie sich im Vergleich zu den DT Swiss fahren.

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## Sunset (9. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so hier mal meins! wiegt 9,12kg


 
gefällt!! 
würde den sattel nur gegen einen weißen tauschen und die roten nokons (da unterschiedlichen farbton) gegen schwarze tauschen. ist aber subjektiv!


----------



## citycobra (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich das Problem mit den Streben, warum sollten diese durch Cube getauscht werden? Einfach die Züge aussen um die Wippe führen und fertig. Wen es nicht stört, kann die Züge auch innen führen und mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren, damit die Reibung nicht zu einer Kerbbildung führt.
> Es gibt darüber einen ganzen Fred in diesem Forum in welchem die Unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten erläutert und diskutiert wurden.



also ich fänds auch schon schöner, wenn der hinterbau getauscht werden würde. natürlich gibt es eine menge möglichkeiten die leitungen neu zu verlegen aber letzten endes sind das alles nur provisorien. im endeffekt bleibt es also eine fehlkonstruktion und ich werde morgen mal bei meinem händler vorbei schauen. ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## citycobra (9. April 2008)

mir ist auf der cube homepage übrigens gerade noch etwas aufgefallen. das schwarze ams125 welches hier mit der geänderten zugverlegung gezeigt wurde hat im bereich des sitzrohrs beidseitig einen ams schriftzug. auf der cube homepage hat das schwarze ams125 aber beidseitig den schriftzug rfr (ready for race geometry). bei dem anderen beiden varianten ind black'n'red und bronze steht wiederum ams drauf. hat eventuell noch jemand ein 2008er ams125 in schwarz und kann die sache mit den schriftzügen bestätigen? eventuell handelt es sich ja beim bike mit der oberen zugverlegung um ein testexemplar oder um ein 2007er modell. komisch sind ja schließlich auch die schrauben ubterhalb des unterrohrs.


----------



## Alex! (9. April 2008)

> mir ist auf der cube homepage übrigens gerade noch etwas aufgefallen. das schwarze ams125 welches hier mit der geänderten zugverlegung gezeigt wurde hat im bereich des sitzrohrs beidseitig einen ams schriftzug. auf der cube homepage hat das schwarze ams125 aber beidseitig den schriftzug rfr (ready for race geometry). bei dem anderen beiden varianten ind black'n'red und bronze steht wiederum ams drauf. hat eventuell noch jemand ein 2008er ams125 in schwarz und kann die sache mit den schriftzügen bestätigen? eventuell handelt es sich ja beim bike mit der oberen zugverlegung um ein testexemplar oder um ein 2007er modell. komisch sind ja schließlich auch die schrauben ubterhalb des unterrohrs.



wenn du meines meinst, sieht der Schriftzug aus wie auf der Cube Homepage. Da steht nix von rfr drauf. Der Schriftzug ist zwar nicht identisch des black'n'red und bronze, aber es steht 125 AMS drauf!
Die schrauben unterhalb des Unterrohrs = für 2. Flaschenhalter! Dies Schrauben, da muss ich dir rechtgeben gibt es auf der Homepage nicht. Ab dem 20" er sind die innerhalb des Rahmendreieckes! Habe vorher schon öfters gelesen, dass dies ein Mango des 16" und 18" Rades ist. War deshalb überrascht, als ich es abgeholt habe. Mein Händler hatte jedoch keine Antwort drauf.

Alex


----------



## ritzelschleifer (10. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> +



sind das weiße smica barends? wo hast du die herbekommen?


----------



## Alex! (10. April 2008)

Vielleicht könnte sich Sebastian einmal dazu äussern, was im Moment eigentlich die richtige Variante ist.
Hoffentlich lacht er sich über uns nicht schlapp!
(Kann ja sonst auch keine Antwort mehr schreiben) 

Wie muss denn das mit den Zügen nun endgültig Cube Aktuell aussehen?
      

Alex


----------



## tenand (10. April 2008)

Ich habe ein 18" 2008er AMS 125 mit Flaschenhalterschrauben unten und oben, sowie AMS-Schriftzug auf dem Sitzrohr und die Zugführung unterhalb der Streben!
Und ich bin nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der Zugführung, obwohl es so eigentlich ok ist. Ich halte es für einen Konstruktionsfehlgriff, der vorab nicht  ausgiebig gestestet wurde.


----------



## fissenid (10. April 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> sind das weiße smica barends? wo hast du die herbekommen?




Hallo!!

das sind keine Smica´s.... das sind CUBE eigene RFR Barends.... aber sehr schön, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2008)

ja die warn da schon dabei! waren mir nur ewig zu lang! deswegen fast die hälfte abgesägt! jetzt passen sie! und schön leit sind sie auch noch!


----------



## Dämon__ (10. April 2008)

Alex! schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte sich Sebastian einmal dazu äussern, was im Moment eigentlich die richtige Variante ist.
> Hoffentlich lacht er sich über uns nicht schlapp!
> (Kann ja sonst auch keine Antwort mehr schreiben)
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier steht´s wie es gemacht wird mit den Zügen.


----------



## tenand (10. April 2008)

@ch666666
Das ist ja schon uralt. Selbst wie dort abgebildet ist die Zugführung nicht gut, da die Züge beim draufsitzen nach außen gehen und an der oberen Schweißnaht der Sitzstreben scheuern, ganz zu schweigen, daß die Züge bei vollem Einfedern mehr als 90° geknickt werden.
Wie gesagt, ich glaube das wird von Cube nicht ausgiebig getestet, sonst hätte sie das selbst gemerkt.
Zumal die Zugführung ursprgl. innerhalb der Wippe lief!
Und wieso hat Alex plötzlich einen 2008er Rahmen mit Zugführung oberhalb der Streben?


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier steht´s wie es gemacht wird mit den Zügen.



Also, dann müssten sie es bei meinem Rad gleich richtig verlegt haben. Ich kann bis jetzt auch nicht wirklich meckern. Sobald ich auf dem Bike sitze stehen die Züge ein kleines bisschen ab. Bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Gummimanschetten verrutschen, wenn man es mal richtig krachen lässt.







[/IMG]


----------



## cuberni (10. April 2008)

Beim 2007er Modell ist´s so wie bei Barbarissima, bloß, wie auch schon erwähnt, durch die Querverstrebung der Wippe verlegt. Ich hab se jetzt auch nach außen verlegen lassen. Hat mein Händler so umgebaut. Wenn das Bike ordentlich einfedert, dann biegen sich die Leitungen schon nach außen, kann unter Umständen auch die Oberschenkel kurz berühren. Die Gummihülle kann´s auch verschieben, hab für den Schaltzug, weil etwas dünner als die Bremsleitung, nen Kabelbinder rum gemacht. Auf Wippe und am Rahmen, wo die Leitungen reiben können, noch ne Schutzfolie und gut ist´s.
Bin soweit zufrieden.
Denke mal, daß es besser nicht geht. 

Gruß Berni!


----------



## tenand (10. April 2008)

cuberni schrieb:


> Beim 2007er Modell ist´s so wie bei Barbarissima, bloß, wie auch schon erwähnt, durch die Querverstrebung der Wippe verlegt. Ich hab se jetzt auch nach außen verlegen lassen. Hat mein Händler so umgebaut. Wenn das Bike ordentlich einfedert, dann biegen sich die Leitungen schon nach außen, kann unter Umständen auch die Oberschenkel kurz berühren. Die Gummihülle kann´s auch verschieben, hab für den Schaltzug, weil etwas dünner als die Bremsleitung, nen Kabelbinder rum gemacht. Auf Wippe und am Rahmen, wo die Leitungen reiben können, noch ne Schutzfolie und gut ist´s.
> Bin soweit zufrieden.
> Denke mal, daß es besser nicht geht.
> 
> Gruß Berni!



Genauso sehe ich das auch, versteht mich da nicht falsch. Bin auch grundsätzlich zufrieden, aber es ist eben nicht ideal. 
Es ist mehr ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2008)

@Berni:
Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich so eine Schutzfolie bekomme?  

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## fissenid (10. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Berni:
> Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich so eine Schutzfolie bekomme?
> 
> Gruß, Bärbel



Hallo barbarissima,

Folie gibt es bei jedem Bikehändler... z.b.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a2609/scratch-guard-folie-transparent.html?mfid=439

Vor 2 Wochen gab es sowas auch bei Lidl, für kleines Geld und viel denn es war für PKW, aber selber effekt...


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo barbarissima,
> 
> Folie gibt es bei jedem Bikehändler... z.b.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a2609/scratch-guard-folie-transparent.html?mfid=439
> ...



Muss ich nachher mal meinen Bikehändler heimsuchen. Danke 

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberni (10. April 2008)

Servus,
habe meine Folie von Einem, der Beklebungen auf KFZ herstellt. So Schutzfolien gibt´s in verschiedenen Stärken. Hab erst Folien benutzt, die man auf Stoßfänger klebt, sind aber ziemlich dick und an manchen Rundungen oder Kanten schwer zu verarbeiten.
Die Dünneren, muß man halt ab und an erneuern.
Ansonsten bei KFZ-Zubehör mal schauen oder so wie von fissenid empfohlen.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## Dämon__ (10. April 2008)

Schau mal hier die hast du doch bestimmt gemeint.


----------



## lew187 (10. April 2008)

@ [email protected]

wie fährts sich eigentlich mitm FF hinten und vorne? Hat man da denn dann überhaupt noch grip? Oder fährst du nur auf trockener Straße?


----------



## Trumpf (10. April 2008)

Mein Sting im aktuellen Zustand. So bleibt das erst Mal 'ne Weile bis dann mal eine bessere Gabel und ein Satz aktuellere Bremsen rankommt.
Wenn ich schon das Bike im strömenden Regen putz und schrubber obwohl ich genau weiss dass es nach 100 Meter fahren wieder dreckig ist, dann mach ich wenigstens ein Foto davon.


----------



## stingbuddy (10. April 2008)

Tja bei mir wars heute ganz anders. Schönes Wetter und dreckiges bike.


----------



## Dexter90 (10. April 2008)

Die Beschriftung der Läufräder ist schon arg krass. Das schadet dem Gesamtbild deines Bikes wie ich finde leider ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. April 2008)

da sieht man wenn manch einer keine ahnung hat. die AC's MÜSSEN so aussehen. 
He sting das bike ist nicht dreckig. ist doch noch sauber.

hab meine titanschrauben auch dran. mache morgen mal ein paar pics.


----------



## Dexter90 (10. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> da sieht man wenn manch einer keine ahnung hat. die AC's MÜSSEN so aussehen.
> He sting das bike ist nicht dreckig. ist doch noch sauber.
> 
> hab meine titanschrauben auch dran. mache morgen mal ein paar pics.



Seit wann hat Geschmackliches mit Wissen zu tuen?


----------



## beuze1 (10. April 2008)

@ stingbuddy....

geile Scheibe haste da vorne drin.. 
.
.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. April 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Geschmackliches mit Wissen zu tuen?



das hat nichts mit geschmack zu tun sondern mit status. und da scheints du hinterm mond zu leben.

@buddy: gibt es die alligator scheiben (nitrit) auch in anderen durchmessern oder nur als 160er?


----------



## Jonez (10. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit geschmack zu tun sondern mit status. und da scheints du hinterm mond zu leben.



AMC und Status


----------



## Dexter90 (10. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit geschmack zu tun sondern mit status. und da scheints du hinterm mond zu leben.
> 
> @buddy: gibt es die alligator scheiben (nitrit) auch in anderen durchmessern oder nur als 160er?



Du bist mir ein komischer Zeitgenosse... traurig was sich hier so tummelt


----------



## stingbuddy (10. April 2008)

jetzt kriegt euch wieder ein jungs. hatte die ac auf einem ganz schwarzen rad und da passte es perfekt mit den conti supersonic mit weisser seitenflanke. ist jetzt etwas viel mit den schriftzügen aber ich finds ok. für den preis gibt es einfach nichts leichteres. und wenn ich sie wieder verkaufe, bekomme ich das gleiche geld wieder das ich dafür bezahlt habe, aber nur MIT aufkleber

zu sting 2008.
die alligator gibt es in 140 160 180 also für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. April 2008)

Gerade fertig geworden.


----------



## Dexter90 (10. April 2008)

Andere Kurbel, Sattel und Sattelstütze und es is echt schick (meine Meinung!)
PS: Reflektoren bitte abmachen...


----------



## Trumpf (10. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> Tja bei mir wars heute ganz anders. Schönes Wetter und dreckiges bike.



Gibts die Bremsleitungen nicht auch in Weiß ? Die weissen Schaltzüge sehen sonst irgendwie "vereinsamt" aus mit den schwarzen Bremsleitungen. Und schade dass das blau der Schrauben nicht 100% zum blau der Lackierung passt.
Vielleicht wäre Gold statt Blau besser gewesen, passend zu den Pedalen. Dann noch solche Titan Nitrierten goldene Bremsscheiben würde dann bestimmt klasse aussehen.

Ich will auch schönes Wetter.   
Nix gegen Regen, aber wenns schon schüttet wenn ich los will ist mir das zu arg. Und hier regnets schon seit Tagen. 
Wenns unterwegs zu regnen anfängt, dann find ich Regen klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. April 2008)

@Dexter9 
Mal sehen, wenn wieder Kohle da ist. Jetzt muss erst mal meine 4-rädrige Sparbüchse zum TÜV (ist ne etwas ältere Dame BJ 1991) und Vater Staat will auch noch seine Steuer.
So ist halt erstmal verbaut worden was dabei war und noch rumlag. Die Kurbel hat für mich so etwas wie Nostalgiewert, ist noch von meinem ersten selbst aufgebauten MTB anno 1998.


----------



## Dexter90 (10. April 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> @Dexter9
> Mal sehen, wenn wieder Kohle da ist. Jetzt muss erst mal meine 4-rädrige Sparbüchse zum TÜV (ist ne etwas ältere Dame BJ 1991) und Vater Staat will auch noch seine Steuer.
> So ist halt erstmal verbaut worden was dabei war und noch rumlag. Die Kurbel hat für mich so etwas wie Nostalgiewert, ist noch von meinem ersten selbst aufgebauten MTB anno 1998.



Fürs erste ist es auch nen Super Bike    Nach und nach nen Bike zu verbessern macht ja auch Spaß


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> jetzt kriegt euch wieder ein jungs. hatte die ac auf einem ganz schwarzen rad und da passte es perfekt mit den conti supersonic mit weisser seitenflanke. ist jetzt etwas viel mit den schriftzügen aber ich finds ok. für den preis gibt es einfach nichts leichteres. und wenn ich sie wieder verkaufe, bekomme ich das gleiche geld wieder das ich dafür bezahlt habe, aber nur MIT aufkleber
> 
> zu sting 2008.
> die alligator gibt es in 140 160 180 also für jeden etwas dabei.



habe die alligator in der titan nitrit ausführung nur in 160 gefunden. die "normalen gibt es in 180er ausführung


----------



## stingbuddy (10. April 2008)

@trumpf
es sind goldene bremsscheiben dran. die schrauben sind eloxiert und können deswegen nicht das gleiche blau haben, da dieses blau im rahmen lackiert ist. jedoch kommt es in natur schon gut rüber. bremsleitungen gibt es leider in weissem carbon nicht.  wären sonst montiert.


----------



## Trumpf (10. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> @trumpf
> es sind goldene bremsscheiben dran. die schrauben sind eloxiert und können deswegen nicht das gleiche blau haben, da dieses blau im rahmen lackiert ist. jedoch kommt es in natur schon gut rüber. bremsleitungen gibt es leider in weissem carbon nicht.  wären sonst montiert.



Tatsache... Goldene Bremsscheiben. Die fallen überhaupt nicht auf.  
Also, ich glaub, wenn schon goldene Scheiben dran sind, dann wäre ich bei Gold geblieben als Eloxalfarbe für die Schrauben.


----------



## stingbuddy (10. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> habe die alligator in der titan nitrit ausführung nur in 160 gefunden. die "normalen gibt es in 180er ausführung



die hier vielleicht? habe meine schon ne ganze weile. die waren von dem händler der leichtkraft vertreibt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alligator-ultral...ryZ85107QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stingbuddy (10. April 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Dexter, aber Dexter hat das auch nicht gesagt.
> Tatsache... Goldene Bremsscheiben. Die fallen überhaupt nicht auf.
> Also, ich glaub, wenn schon goldene Scheiben dran sind, dann wäre ich bei Gold geblieben als Eloxalfarbe für die Schrauben.



habe ich schon geändert::::: trumpf und nicht dexter, sorry

auf den bildern kommt die scheibe schlecht rüber. hier mal mit meiner alten xtr bremse.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> die hier vielleicht? habe meine schon ne ganze weile. die waren von dem händler der leichtkraft vertreibt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Alligator-ultral...ryZ85107QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



geil, der hat die ja auch als 203er da für mein vorderrad.
hast du belege auch gewechselt oder die normalen beibehalten? bremsen die gut die scheiben oder hast du nen unterschied (positiv/negativ) bemerkt?
danke vor ab für deinen natürlich objektiven testbericht (hoffe mit laborauswertung)


----------



## stingbuddy (10. April 2008)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> geil, der hat die ja auch als 203er da für mein vorderrad.
> hast du belege auch gewechselt oder die normalen beibehalten? bremsen die gut die scheiben oder hast du nen unterschied (positiv/negativ) bemerkt?
> danke vor ab für deinen natürlich objektiven testbericht (hoffe mit laborauswertung)



sind etwas schmäler als die originalen. bei den avid passen sie wunderbar. bei den xtr sind sie zu schmal genauso bei den magura louise von nem spezi. die drücken den kolben nicht wieder komplett zurück und schleifen deswegen leicht. beläge sind bei mir die ganz normalen. dauert ein paar tage bis sich die beläge an die scheiben gewöhnt haben. ist wie mit ner neuen frau, dauert auch ein bisschen bis sie richtig funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (10. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> sind etwas schmäler als die originalen. bei den avid passen sie wunderbar. bei den xtr sind sie zu schmal genauso bei den magura louise von nem spezi. die drücken den kolben nicht wieder komplett zurück und schleifen deswegen leicht. beläge sind bei mir die ganz normalen. dauert ein paar tage bis sich die beläge an die scheiben gewöhnt haben. ist wie mit ner neuen frau, dauert auch ein bisschen bis sie richtig funktioniert.



hehe, fahre ne hayes nine. lt. produkt info passen die da auch. musstest du unterlegscheiben verbauen oder ging es so?


----------



## speedy76 (11. April 2008)

Heute war mal wieder ganz gutes Wetter auf der Alb. 13 Grad und etwas Länger trocken. Trotzdem sind wir dreckig geworde 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cuberius (11. April 2008)

Mein Baby:






 warum wird das Foto net gezeigt?
URL richtig eingegeben.


----------



## Dexter90 (11. April 2008)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Mein Baby:



Und was soll das sein. Freeride hardtail? Vorbau, Felgen, Gabel lassen darauf deuten. Dafür ist der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2008)

Mann sei doch nicht so gemein...hier schaut doch mal...ist doch süß das kleine Schwarze


----------



## bikenator (12. April 2008)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> habe ich schon geändert::::: trumpf und nicht dexter, sorry
> 
> auf den bildern kommt die scheibe schlecht rüber. hier mal mit meiner alten xtr bremse.



Meinst du das ist eine gute Idee Aluschrauben an den Bremssattel zu bauen? Die reissen dir irgendwann ab und dann hauts dich hin! Wenn du da schon tunen willst dann nimm wenigstens Titanschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (12. April 2008)

alos wie ich buddy kenne sind das titanschrauben. die teile sehen nicht eloxiert sondern eher anodisiert aus. soll heissen, die farbe ist etwas schwächer wie auf dem bild gut zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Kalle69 (12. April 2008)

Mein neues!! Etwas unscharf, aber ich denke man kann es erkennen!!
Einfach Geil dieses Rad !!


----------



## speedy76 (12. April 2008)

ja, schickes Teil. Glückwunsch und viel spaß damit!!


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (12. April 2008)

hurra hurra mein erster ausritt mit sonnenschein. das lässt die glückshormone hoppeln 



und hier der beweis:


----------



## CopyMaster (12. April 2008)

Ja, Sonne wäre auch nett gewesen. Ich komm auch grad rein, war aber nicht mitm Cube unterwegs, sondern mit dem CX. Hier sind die Wege aber so was von matschig, dass man immer wieder denkt man bleibt im Boden stecken. Kein Wunder, auf den tauenden Schnee hats ja auch tagelang draufgepisst...


----------



## stingbuddy (12. April 2008)

@bikenator
da hast du gar nicht so unrecht mit den aluschrauben. jedoch am postmountsattel kann man sie bedenkenlos montieren da sie anders belastet werden als bei is sätteln. im übrigen fahre ich die bremse nicht mehr und hab jetzt eine mit pm sattel. magura hat vor ca. 10 jahren schon aluschrauben an ihren race line verbaut. wenn ich mich nicht irre dann hat hope früher ihre bremsen auch mit aluschrauben ausgeliefert. ist immer so ein hin und her ob alu oder nicht. ich kenne einige tuner die sogar polyamidschrauben an den vbrake sockeln verwenden. bei discs mit pm sattel ist das vom zug her in etwa das selbe.


----------



## CaptainSven (12. April 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Ja, Sonne wäre auch nett gewesen. Ich komm auch grad rein, war aber nicht mitm Cube unterwegs, sondern mit dem CX. Hier sind die Wege aber so was von matschig, dass man immer wieder denkt man bleibt im Boden stecken. Kein Wunder, auf den tauenden Schnee hats ja auch tagelang draufgepisst...



Heute beim kyffhäuser Bergmarathon sahen die Wege ähnlich aus, was die Bilder wohl zeigen    Das Wetter heute war zwar schön, aber die Tage davor muss es wohl nur geschüttet haben. Naja am Ende habe ich doppelt so lange geputzt als ich gefahren bin.


----------



## Cuberius (12. April 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> Und was soll das sein. Freeride hardtail? Vorbau, Felgen, Gabel lassen darauf deuten. Dafür ist der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt




Das der Rahmen dafür nicht ausgelegt ist, weiß ich, schon alleine wegen den 130mm Federweg. Mir sagt die Geo des LTD einfach zu und ich wollte ne Z1 dazu, wenn's ruppiger wird. 
Seit Anfang 2003 habe ich schon verschiedene LTD-Rahmen mir ner Z1 gefahren und bisher nur mußte ich den Rahmen nur wechseln, weil mir irgendso'n Assi mein Bike geklaut hat.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2008)

@CaptainSwen

Jaaaa...so soll ein Bike aussehen..


----------



## biker1967 (12. April 2008)

Cuberius schrieb:


> und bisher nur mußte ich den Rahmen nur wechseln, weil mir irgendso'n Assi mein Bike geklaut hat.



kann mir mal jemand bitte erklären wie das geht? Rahmen wechseln weils Bike geklaut wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (12. April 2008)

@captainswen

ich glaube du bist jetzt ein dirtbike fahrer.


----------



## Janus1972 (12. April 2008)

ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wat ein ferkelbike


----------



## p41n (13. April 2008)

sooo.. hier is nun meins.. ganz frisch vom händler und noch kein bisschen gefahren.. leider fehlen die pedale, die aber bald folgen..


----------



## miles_cube (13. April 2008)




----------



## flyingstereo (13. April 2008)

Capic Hardtail - Cube Stereo - Cube Elite HPC


----------



## home (13. April 2008)

..hab mein kleines rad´l heut vorwiegend durch die stadt gezirkelt..und ein paar neue felgen für meinen rs entdeckt


----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..hab mein kleines rad´l heut vorwiegend durch die stadt gezirkelt..und ein paar neue felgen für meinen rs entdeckt



Komm...komm warst nur zu faul zum putzten...


----------



## home (13. April 2008)

..hast ja recht..!!!


----------



## Cuberius (13. April 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand bitte erklären wie das geht? Rahmen wechseln weils Bike geklaut wurde



Sorry, falsche Wortwahl.

Bin mal gespannt ob du immer noch so amüsiert bist, wenn dein Rad mal geklaut wird und du dir nen neuen Rahmen etc. kaufen mußt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (13. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Da ich es irgendwie nie schaffe ein paar Fotos von meinem Stereo in seinem Revier zu machen gibt es hier halt eins aus dem Garten:





Folgende Teile habe ich ausgetauscht:

Fizik Nisene --> Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow
Shimano XT Pedale --> Crankbrothers Mallet C
XT ´06 Schaltwerk --> XTR ´07
LX ´06 Shifter --> XTR ´08
Cube Griffe --> Odi Ruffian

Als nächstes sind die Bremsbeläge dran, die sind nämlich durch. Hier spekuliere ich mit den Trickstuff RSR...

Gruß

XTC


----------



## fasj (13. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Mann sei doch nicht so gemein...hier schaut doch mal...ist doch süß das kleine Schwarze



Laut der neuen Bike ist das ja der Trend in England  

All Mountain Hardtail....

fasj


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

Naja, vorne federt es und hinten sind die Kniegelenke die Federung


----------



## camembert (13. April 2008)

So, nach einer langen Umtauschphase bin ich jetzt über das Reaction K18, dem AMS Pro 100 K18 zum AMS 125 Louise gekommen und bin echt zufrieden;-) Hier nun mal ein Bild von dem Gefährt und unten mal das Bild von meiner Freundin ihrem Bike.


----------



## aloha2002 (13. April 2008)

camembert schrieb:


> So, nach einer langen Umtauschphase bin ich jetzt über das Reaction K18, dem AMS Pro 100 K18 zum AMS 125 Louise gekommen und bin echt zufrieden;-) Hier nun mal ein Bild von dem Gefährt und unten mal das Bild von meiner Freundin ihrem Bike.



Hi,
wie is'n so der Eindruck von dem Analog? Meine Freundin sucht auch ein Bike so in der Preisklasse.
Wie groß ist Deine und welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?

Ach ja, und Dein Bike ist auch sehr schön


----------



## Spectrum (13. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs... Nette Musik im Ohr und los ging es...nach der Tour war dann erstmal wieder putzen angesagt.





Viele Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (14. April 2008)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob du immer noch so amüsiert bist, wenn dein Rad mal geklaut wird und du dir nen neuen Rahmen etc. kaufen mußt.



ich hatte vor 3 Jahren so etwas erlebt.
Morgens das Auto zur Inspektion gebracht, 2 Std. später zurück. Garage auf, Cannondale nicht mehr da!   
Habs aber am selben Tag noch in der Nachbarschaft gefunden


----------



## biker1967 (14. April 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie is'n so der Eindruck von dem Analog? Meine Freundin sucht auch ein Bike so in der Preisklasse.
> Wie groß ist Deine und welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?
> 
> Ach ja, und Dein Bike ist auch sehr schön



Das Analog is 16 Zoll groß


----------



## cuberni (14. April 2008)

@camembert,

servus, ich glaub´s ja ned, hast jetzt doch zugeschlagen und das AMS 125 geholt. Respekt . Seit ja, wie ich sehe, gute Kunden bei eurem Händler. Willst an dem Rad auch was verändern oder bleibt´s wie´s ist ??? 

Auf alle Fälle Glückwusch zu eurer Wahl und viel Spaß!

Gruß Berni!


----------



## chief70 (14. April 2008)

hier mal meins


----------



## cuberni (14. April 2008)

Sehr schick . Rahmenset oder Umbau. Wie ist die Gabel?

Gruß Berni!


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2008)

@ chief70

Cooler Ständer ist der Serie


----------



## tenand (14. April 2008)

Ich tippe auf Rahmenset!


----------



## tenand (14. April 2008)

chief70 schrieb:


> hier mal meins



Was hast du für die Gabel bezahlt? Und wo?
Ist doch die Laurin FCR?


----------



## barbarissima (14. April 2008)

Hallo Camembert, hat dir das AMS 125 doch keine Ruhe gelassen, was? Habe mir gerade die neue "Mountain Bike" und die neue "Bike" geholt. Da hat es auch prima abgeschnitten. Sieht übrigens in Schwarz auch klasse aus!  

Und das Bike von chief 70 finde ich auch klasse. Würde mich auch interessieren, wie du mit der Gabel zufrieden bist. Und ich muss Tenand recht geben, der Ständer hat was  

Ach ja und danke noch mal an Berni für den Tip mit der Schutzfolie. Habe mir mittlerweile welche besorgt.

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## Cuberius (14. April 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> ich hatte vor 3 Jahren so etwas erlebt.
> Morgens das Auto zur Inspektion gebracht, 2 Std. später zurück. Garage auf, Cannondale nicht mehr da!
> Habs aber am selben Tag noch in der Nachbarschaft gefunden



Da hast du aber mehr Glück gehabt als ich!
Die beiden, die mir bisher geklaut wurden, sind nie wieder aufgetaucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camembert (14. April 2008)

@aloha2002: Ja, das Anlalog ist in 16 Zoll und sie ist Top zufrieden, ich persönlich finde (gut, hab jetzt auch den Vergleich) die Bremsen nicht ganz so gut. Klar, Scheibenbremsen sind besser, aber ich denke für diese Preisklasse ist es echt ok. (meins ist in 20 Zoll, falls du das noch wissen wolltest)

@cuberni und barbarissima: ja, ich konnte es selbst kaum glauben und den entscheidenden Ausschlag hat die neue "Bike" gegeben. Hätte ich nicht abonnieren sollen, das Abo hat mich jetzt schon 200 Euro gekostet;-) Nee, bin aber echt zufrieden und es macht dermaßen Spaß mit dem Bike.

Gruß


----------



## chief70 (14. April 2008)

hi,
ist n rahmenset,
bin mit der gabel (laurin fcr 130 2008) super zufrieden, habe dafür 500 bei nubuk gelöhnt

P.S.
der ständer hat mir so gefallen, den habe ich gleich mit nem scharnier an die kettenstrebe geschraubt


----------



## Janus1972 (14. April 2008)

wo kann ich so nen ständer kaufen, was das für ein material?


----------



## chief70 (14. April 2008)

@Janus1972,das is n woodstick ständer, den gibt´s im wald, bezahlt hab ich nix dafür


----------



## Blackeye (14. April 2008)

chief70 schrieb:


> @Janus1972,das is n woodstick ständer, den gibt´s im wald, bezahlt hab ich nix dafür



Na da haste aber Glück gehabt oder einen guten Draht zum Förster


----------



## chief70 (14. April 2008)

wichtig war mir das gewicht, ist leichter wie´n aluständer


----------



## tutterchen (14. April 2008)

Blackeye schrieb:


> Na da haste aber Glück gehabt oder einen guten Draht zum Förster



der is bestimmt total leicht, welches holz ? buche, lärche, kiefer, kastanie ? auch haben will !


----------



## chief70 (14. April 2008)

das ist kanadische red pine fichte, gibt es hier leider nicht, aber ich nehme
gerne bestellungen auf...


----------



## Janus1972 (14. April 2008)

dachte immer, man darf kein holz aus'm wald mitnehmen 

oder ist das in keiner da (kanada) anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotch|Hessen (14. April 2008)

Mein neues Cube LTD Pro


----------



## Bericender (14. April 2008)

Kann mir morgen mein zum Rad passendes Shirt abholen -> hab auch das LTD Pro in Milky Green


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage: Und zwar bin ich Freitag mit ein paar Leuten bei strömendem Regen unterwegs gewesen. Bei der Abfahrt dann binn ich eigtl. immer vorne gefahren, weil ich so ziehmlich der schnellste sowohl bergauf als auch bergab bin! Allerdings hat sich auf dem 4. Trail, wir standen und sind grad losgefahren, ein schlechterer, viel schlechterer noch vorbei gedrängt. nunja ich war ihm eben immer im Nacken, weil ich viel schneller war. Der hat i-wie versucht mich abzuhängen kp wie er das machen wollt. Ich hab dann aber recht schnell bemerkt, dass er kaum kontrolle über sein bike hat und sich stark übernimmt, hab also abstand wachsen lassen. Und dann wars soweit, ihn hats rechts den Hang hinunter. Das dumme: er hat einen Stock mit dem Hinterad, Pedal, oder sonstwas mir entgegen geschleudert, und hat mich vorne am Lanker gertoffen, relativ genau aufn bremshebel. ich habs dann aber geschafft nicht hinzufallen. Heute habe ich etwas stärker gebremst, und hatte schließlich meinen Bremshebel in der Hand.
Ich wollte jetzt nur wissen, ob jemand weiß was der kostet.
Ist ein Formula K24 Carbonbremshebel (links).


----------



## Lumbi (15. April 2008)

Soweit ich gelesen habe bis du da mit so ca. 50 Teuro dabei...


Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## biker1967 (15. April 2008)

Is das Teil gebrochen oder noch an einem Stück (Hebel)?
Könnte ja sein das nur ein Befestigungsteil verloren ging. Stell doch mal Foto rein, damit man genau sehen kann was passiert ist.

Falls du nen neuen benötigst: Is bestimmt ned billig das Teil! Bei der Hayes HFX 9 gabs auch mal Carbon-Hebel. Die kosteten ca. 50-100


----------



## MPK (15. April 2008)

Sollte der sein:

http://bike-components.de/catalog/Formula/Carbon+Hebel+Kit+Oro+Puro+ab+2007

Da steht zwar für Oro Puro, ist aber wohl der Selbe, da es die K24 nur bei Cube mit nem Carbonhebel gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Is das Teil gebrochen oder noch an einem Stück (Hebel)?
> Könnte ja sein das nur ein Befestigungsteil verloren ging. Stell doch mal Foto rein, damit man genau sehen kann was passiert ist.
> 
> Falls du nen neuen benötigst: Is bestimmt ned billig das Teil! Bei der Hayes HFX 9 gabs auch mal Carbon-Hebel. Die kosteten ca. 50-100



Ja, also bild geht nicht, habs gleich beim händler gelassen, bis der hebel da is...bringt mir ja ohne vorderbremse ncht viel. Und der Hebel ist an einem Stck, nur dummerweiße ist er an der Befestigung zum zilynder gebrochen, also bringt mir der ganze hebel nicht mehr viel....! Billig wirds auf jeden fall nicht (also billig fürn bremshebel)



MPK schrieb:


> Sollte der sein:
> 
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Formula/Carbon+Hebel+Kit+Oro+Puro+ab+2007
> 
> Da steht zwar für Oro Puro, ist aber wohl der Selbe, da es die K24 nur bei Cube mit nem Carbonhebel gibt.



Ja stimmt den haben nur cube und rotwild. Aber da es leider ohne bild is, kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen ob ers is. Allerdings sind der K24 und der puro nicht gleich. Sind soweit ichs weiß anders befestigt. Außerdem steht sogar noch anderer schriftzug drauf. Gut das wär mir ziehmlich egal.


----------



## p41n (15. April 2008)

@Andi3001:
Ist der Verursacher denn Haftpflichtversichert? Wenn ja, solltet ihr das über seine Versicherung regeln. Denn Du kannst ja nichts dafür. Außerdem hast Du Zeugen, dass Du nicht gestürzt bist, sondern dies die Schuld des Vorausfahrenden war. Wenn das Bike neu ist, müsste dies normal auch die Garantie und/oder Gewährleistung des Herstellers übernehmen. Ein Stöckchen sollte so ein Bremshebel normal schon aushalten. Es kann ja auch durchaus geschehen, dass dein Rad umkippt und dabei der Bremshebel bricht. Gutes Material sollte das aushalten. Zudem sollte ein MTB robust sein und auch mal Stürze aushalten können. Zu Hause in der Vitrine stehen andere Sachen und kein Mountainbike..


----------



## Lumbi (15. April 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> @Andi3001:
> ...wenn das Bike neu ist, müsste dies normal auch die Garantie und/oder Gewährleistung des Herstellers übernehmen. Ein Stöckchen sollte so ein Bremshebel normal schon aushalten. Es kann ja auch durchaus geschehen, dass dein Rad umkippt und dabei der Bremshebel bricht. Gutes Material sollte das aushalten. Zudem sollte ein MTB robust sein und auch mal Stürze aushalten können. Zu Hause in der Vitrine stehen andere Sachen und kein Mountainbike..



ja sicher geht das auf Garantie  Leute gibts....


----------



## p41n (15. April 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> ja sicher geht das auf Garantie  Leute gibts....



Sei mal bitte vorsichtig mit dem was Du schreibst. Deinen Smiley kannste Dir auch schenken. 

Ich hatte gerade letztens ein Gespräch mit meinem Händler über abgebrochene Bremshebel bei der Magura Louise 2007. Das Rad des Kunden ist umgefallen. Dabei brach der Bremshebel. Magura hat ihm den Hebel auf Garantie ersetzt. Natürlich musste er erst beweisen, dass es so passiert ist. Mit Zeugen war das allerdings kein Problem. Natürlich gibts keine Garantie, wenn das Rad schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Auf Bremsen und Anbauteile sind es, glaube ich, 2 Jahre. Auf den Rahmen 5 Jahre, soweit ich weiss.. 

Aber fakt ist, dass der Kunde den gebrochenen Hebel auf Garantie getauscht bekommen hat vom Hersteller.. Und dieser Fall mit dem Stock ist ja fast ähnlich.. 

Also lass bitte solche Kommentare und solche Smileys, Lumbi.. Ich schreibe keinen Dünnpfiff. Meine Kommentare sind wohl überlegt..


----------



## hako1800 (15. April 2008)

Carbon "wenns einmal angeknackst ist" bricht leider sehr schnell.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2008)

Ja das stimmt wohl musste ich merken^^...Nunja unter Garantie fällt es auf keinen Fall. Garantie ist ein Anspruch auf die Ersetzung kaputter Teil die von Werk ab, oder kurz danach ohne einen Sturtz ihren geist aufgeben. Und den eigentlich Verantwortlichen kann ich auch nicht wirklich zur kasse bitten. Es ärgert mich zwar ziehmlich, aber was soll ich machen. ich meine als das mit dem Stock (war übrigens kein Stöckchen, sondern etwas größer) passiert ist, war ich ja erst mal froh nicht hingefallen zusein. Hab also nichts gesagt! Und das mit dem Abrechen ist warsch. wirklich auf grund eines kleinen Risses geschehen, und damit kann ich zwar nichts dafür, aber den anderen kann ich dafür ja acuh nicht so verantwortlich machen, dass er zahlen müsste. Er hätte höchstens mitschuld. Und dass mein MTB ein bischen was aushalten sollte ist mir schon klar, ich mein für satte 3000 euro ist das auch zu erwarten!. und das hat es auch schon unter beweiß gestellt, aber wenn man selbst mit 40 sachen unterwegs ist, und einem dann noch ein etwas größerer stock entgegen kommt, ist das denke ich mal nich schlechtes material, oder?!


----------



## GAT (15. April 2008)

Hi

so einfach ist die Sache auch wieder nicht ....



p41n schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade letztens ein Gespräch mit meinem Händler über abgebrochene Bremshebel bei der Magura Louise 2007. Das Rad des Kunden ist umgefallen. Dabei brach der Bremshebel. Magura hat ihm den Hebel auf Garantie ersetzt....



ich glaube Magura hat den Hebel aus Kulanz ersetzt weil er nicht gleich kaputt gehen sollte ... Aber fakt ist, daß die Bremse wohl durch den Unfall beschädigt wurde und damit nicht dem Hersteller angelastet werden kann!




p41n schrieb:


> Auf Bremsen und Anbauteile sind es, glaube ich, 2 Jahre. Auf den Rahmen 5 Jahre, soweit ich weiss..



... und außerdem würfelst Du Garatie und Gewährleistung durcheinander. Garantie ist freiwillig und läuft meist über den Hersteller, Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben (z.Z. 2 Jahre) und Ansprechpartner zur Abwicklung ist der Händler. Übrigens im ersten halben Jahr gilt Beweisumkehr, d.h. man muß nicht nachweisen das die Sache nicht in Ordnung war, sondern der Verkäufer muß im Zweifelsfall nachweisen, daß man die Sache in Ordnung war und man sie selber kaputt gemacht hat ... 
siehe auch da http://www.ra-kotz.de/garantie.htm oder da http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garantie

Also, nicht einfach auf die anderen schimpfen, die Sache hat zwei Seiten und Lumbi hat nicht unrecht ....


----------



## GAT (15. April 2008)

@Andi 3001
schon mal Deinen Cube Händler kontaktiert? Vielleicht geht ja etwas über Kulanz weil "'s Hebelchen gar so windig ist"? Fragen kostet ja nix ...


----------



## p41n (15. April 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> so einfach ist die Sache auch wieder nicht ....
> 
> ...



Deine Argumentation ist um einiges besser.. Gut, ich gebe zu, ich habe Gewährleistung und Garantie miteinander verwechselt. Allerdings unabsichtlich. Der Unterschied zwischen Garantie und GEwährleistung ist mir bewusst.

Ob das nun Kulanz war oder nicht. Zumindest hat er den Hebel ersetzt bekommen und genau das könnte Andi ja auch mal probieren. Vielleicht ist das was zu machen. Ich sagte ja auch nicht, dass auf jeden Fall ein Gewährleistungsfall ist. Aber man könnte es durchaus mal probieren.
Fragen kostet nichts..

Und noch eins.. Mich hat nur dieser Kommentar aufgeregt. GEgen eine gute Argumentation habe ich nichts. Denn auch ich kann immer noch dazu lernen.. Nur das fand ich net so dolle.. Hoffe, Du verstehst!


----------



## Lumbi (15. April 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> Sei mal bitte vorsichtig mit dem was Du schreibst. Deinen Smiley kannste Dir auch schenken.
> 
> Ich hatte gerade letztens ein Gespräch mit meinem Händler über abgebrochene Bremshebel bei der Magura Louise 2007. Das Rad des Kunden ist umgefallen. Dabei brach der Bremshebel. Magura hat ihm den Hebel auf Garantie ersetzt. Natürlich musste er erst beweisen, dass es so passiert ist. Mit Zeugen war das allerdings kein Problem. Natürlich gibts keine Garantie, wenn das Rad schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Auf Bremsen und Anbauteile sind es, glaube ich, 2 Jahre. Auf den Rahmen 5 Jahre, soweit ich weiss..
> 
> ...



Sorry aber bei machen Aussagen kann ich mich nicht zurückhalten, jetzt nicht nur auf dich bezogen aber du kannst ja wohl nicht erwarten das dir der Hersteller was bezahlt, wenn dir dein Bike umgefallen ist, ist ärgerlich, klar aber ist halt so.
Hast du den "Stock" gesehen? Also ich nicht...
Wenn der Hersteller bei unklarer Sachlage was tauscht dann ist das toll und der Hersteller sehr kulant, leider wird das heute immer seltener.

Jetzt aber  sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (15. April 2008)

wie gesagt.. auch ich kann nur nochmals betonen, dass ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass der hebel definitiv getauscht werden muss und dies definitiv auf kosten des herstellers geschehen muss.. ich sagte nur, er könnte es mal probieren und um das zu belegen, habe ich die geschichte von meinem händler angeführt.. ein versuch ist es allemal wert.. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.. den stock habe ich nicht gesehen.. ich war auch nciht dabei, bis auf andi.. dennoch wollte ich ihm einfach den vorschlag unterbreiten.. wie er dann handelt, bleibt ihm überlassen..

jetzt ist aber gut.. thema is gegessen.. in zukunft einfach mal wohl überlegt gegen argumentieren.. auf solche kommentare reagiere ich allergisch.. hat auch nix mit dir zu tun.. aber sowas mag ich halt einfach net.. eine wirklich gute argumentation is ok.. aber net sowas..


----------



## Eagle23 (15. April 2008)

Mein kleiner Würfel nach mittelschwerem Einsatz. 

und...  ja ich stehe zu dem Schmutzfänger... 
(hält viel Dreck vom Fahrer ab  )


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

Mit dem Schmutzfänger wirst du aber gar nicht schmutzig 

Aber was ist mit dem Lenker, der sieht etwas seltsam aus, oder kommt das durch die Perspektive???


----------



## Giant XTC (15. April 2008)

Der Lenker sieht irgendwie durchgebogen aus...

Ansonsten aber sehr schön, vor allem die Gabel tät mir für meins noch fehlen!


----------



## Dämon__ (16. April 2008)

würde auch sagen das der Lenker zu weit nach hinten gedreht ist...oder ist das eine spezial Ausführung.


----------



## j-man (16. April 2008)

Barends am Riser finde ich leider eher unschön.


----------



## -Adler- (16. April 2008)

ich finde sie eher schön  was sind das für welche?


----------



## Roitherkur (16. April 2008)

Sehen aus wie Ergongriffe.


----------



## Janus1972 (16. April 2008)

Hab Ergon's seit 2 monaten, ist absolut genial. brauche die lenkerhörnchen kaum noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (16. April 2008)

miles_cube schrieb:


>



Schöner Rahmen und so! Pass gut auf das dem Rahmen nix passiert und es immer schön glänzt und funkelt.
btw: Mach mal weiße Griffe dran, könnte mir gut vorstellen das es dann noch besser aussieht 



Scotch|Hessen schrieb:


> Mein neues Cube LTD Pro



Hier auch. Bloß vorsichtig mit dem schmuckstück umgehen. Würd noch ggf Vorbau und sattelstütze gegen etwas hochglänzendes eintauschen. Gäbe der optik nochmal einen ordentlich schub.

edit: seh ich richtig das du den rahmen an dieses rostige Gerüst gelehnt hast?  Würd ich mir aber 10 mal überlegen. Sowas gibt schnell kratzer.


----------



## M!tch (16. April 2008)

oh nein, kratzer an einem mtb.


----------



## Cuberius (16. April 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> oh nein, kratzer an einem mtb.


----------



## Scotch|Hessen (16. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen und so! Pass gut auf das dem Rahmen nix passiert und es immer schön glänzt und funkelt.
> btw: Mach mal weiße Griffe dran, könnte mir gut vorstellen das es dann noch besser aussieht
> 
> 
> ...



Ne da gabs keine Kratzer, habe extra geschaut  ...ich geh ja schon sehr fein mit dem Schmuckstück um.
Weiße Griffe  ....Hmm werds mit mal merken


----------



## lew187 (16. April 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr mit euren Wertsachen umgeht aber bei autoliebhabern ist das nicht anders. Die zahlen teilweise sehr viel geld um Kratzer aus dem lack zu bekommen. Und auch wenns ein sportwagen ist.

Gnauso ist es bei einem mtb. Aber das müssen wir hier nicht ausdiskutieren 

Währet den Anfängen!



Scotch|Hessen schrieb:


> Ne da gabs keine Kratzer, habe extra geschaut  ...ich geh ja schon sehr fein mit dem Schmuckstück um.
> Weiße Griffe  ....Hmm werds mit mal merken



Das war auch nur ein Hinweis.. mir ist es selber passiert. bike an eine Wand gelehnt, irgendwie hat es sich bewegt und zack, schlag auf die Kettenstrebe und ein bischen Lack ab. Da war es noch recht neu und hat mich höllisch aufgeregt.


----------



## Scotch|Hessen (16. April 2008)

Ja werde drauf achten ....aso muss sagen dein Cube LTD Race in dem Blau oder was das für ne Farbe sein soll...sieht auch sehr nice aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lew187 (16. April 2008)

Danke.
werd diesen Monat wohl noch auf weiße Felgen umrüsten 
Wenn man einmal damit angefangen hat was zu verändern kommt man nicht mehr von los  Aber dann ist auch ende.

Noch ein tip: Weiß zwar nicht wie du das siehst aber ohne die roten Felgenaufkleber käme dein bike noch besser rüber. Dann noch irgendwelche weiße Pedalen z.B http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a5917/plattform-pedal-v-8-pure-white.html?mfid=395


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> ... Aber dann ist auch ende.



Zumindest für diesen Monat    

Gruß, Bärbel


----------



## lew187 (16. April 2008)

nein, ganz. 
zum glück kann ich meine übrigen Teile woanders weiterverwenden sodass ich nix rumliegen hab.
Und wenn dieses scheiß müll wetter endlich mal aufhört kann man auch wieder entspannt fahren.


----------



## Eagle23 (16. April 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Würfel nach mittelschwerem Einsatz.



Ahoi.
Also, der Lenker ist so wie er sein soll... (mit dem Fadenkreuz nach vorne) durchgebogen ist da nix. Liegt wohl an der Perspektive.

Die Griffe sind Ergons, aber da kommen bald die GX1 Griffe drauf, die sind glaub ich besser zu Greifen. Aber ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen, sind super bequem die Teile und eingeschlafene Hände kenn ich nicht mehr...!


----------



## CopyMaster (16. April 2008)

Nach dem "Fadenkreuz" kannst du nicht gehen. Der Hersteller vom Lenker kennt ja die Geometrie von deinem Rahmen nicht. Also so einstellen, wies angenehm ist, und gut.


----------



## Janus1972 (16. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Danke.
> werd diesen Monat wohl noch auf weiße Felgen umrüsten
> Wenn man einmal damit angefangen hat was zu verändern kommt man nicht mehr von los  Aber dann ist auch ende.
> 
> Noch ein tip: Weiß zwar nicht wie du das siehst aber ohne die roten Felgenaufkleber käme dein bike noch besser rüber. Dann noch irgendwelche weiße Pedalen z.B http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a5917/plattform-pedal-v-8-pure-white.html?mfid=395



@lew. wenn du weisse felgen suchst, guck mal bei nubuk, die haben zur zeit welche.

sind alex rims, habe ich für mein sting auch gekauft.


----------



## OPC565 (16. April 2008)

So und hier mal mein Schäzchen ....










LG. Andreas


----------



## stingbuddy (16. April 2008)

sehe ich das richtig, 
du hast ein sting und ein stereo??? warum???? so unterschiedlich sind die beiden nicht.


----------



## Eagle23 (16. April 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Nach dem "Fadenkreuz" kannst du nicht gehen. Der Hersteller vom Lenker kennt ja die Geometrie von deinem Rahmen nicht. Also so einstellen, wies angenehm ist, und gut.



na dann hast das ja gut gepasst


----------



## OPC565 (17. April 2008)

Hi
Das Stereo habe ich mir aufgebaut weil mein Scott Nitrous n bißchen heftig war für mein "Alter" und nachdem ich mir das Sting aufgebaut hatte und fasziniert war von der Geometrie und vor allem vom Hinterbau des Cube's war  , hat mich ein guter Freund (Danke Wachtendonker)  davon übezeugt das ein Stereo genau das richtige für mich wäre ... absolutes Allroundtallent und genug Federweg um auch mal richtig Spaß zu haben !! Da ist aber trotzdem n Unterschied zwischen Sting und Stereo ... das Sting ist sehr gut für Asphalt und Waldautobahn und gelegentlich auch mal n Singeltrail und das Stereo ist ne Ecke schwerer und schon anstrengender auf langer Strecke !! Jetzt ist das Sting mehr für meine Frau oder wenn ich mal ne laaange Tour fahren möchte .
LG. Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (17. April 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Barends am Riser finde ich leider eher unschön.



Schön ist Geschmackssache... ich finde es "praktisch"....


----------



## j-man (17. April 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> Schön ist Geschmackssache [...]



Da stimme ich voll zu.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2008)

Muss jetzt für einen einzigen Bremshebel um die 70 Euro zahlen. Und dass obwohl ich nicht einmal was dafür kann!...


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2008)

Naja, hab aber auch endlich mal ein gescheites bild nach langem hin und her wegen der Größe hochladen können. http://www.bilder-speicher.de/08041715861382.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html


----------



## Imothep (17. April 2008)

Hier mal meines, wird in den nächsten Wochen wohl in der Börse landen weil der Nachfolger im Endanflug ist.


----------



## OPC565 (17. April 2008)

Ups 
Jetzt aber ....


----------



## citycobra (17. April 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Muss jetzt für einen einzigen Bremshebel um die 70 Euro zahlen. Und dass obwohl ich nicht einmal was dafür kann!...



ich verstehe aber auch nicht warum du die sache nicht deinem freund / kollegen schilderst und es über seine haftpflichtversicherung regelst. ich habe bei einem sturz mal meinen bruder seitlich am hinterrad erwischt. er war zum glück nicht auch noch gestürzt aber seine hinterradfelge war einfach nur krumm. die reperatur lag bei knapp 100,- und ich hatte mich zunächst auch zurückgehalten es über meine haftpflicht laufen zu lassen. wollte ihm das geld ursprünglich aus meiner eigenen tasche bezahlen, bis mir dann klar wurde wofür man sonst die ganze zeit in eine solche versicherung einzahlt. die haben die kosten auch absolut ohne probleme übernommen. wenn du die 70,- bezahlst und nicht einmal nachfragst, dann bist du selber schuld!


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Hier mal meines, wird in den nächsten Wochen wohl in der Börse landen weil der Nachfolger im Endanflug ist.



Hat ja schon fast Seltenheitswert 

schönes Rad hast du da


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> ich verstehe aber auch nicht warum du die sache nicht deinem freund / kollegen schilderst und es Ã¼ber seine haftpflichtversicherung regelst. ich habe bei einem sturz mal meinen bruder seitlich am hinterrad erwischt. er war zum glÃ¼ck nicht auch noch gestÃ¼rzt aber seine hinterradfelge war einfach nur krumm. die reperatur lag bei knapp 100,-â¬ und ich hatte mich zunÃ¤chst auch zurÃ¼ckgehalten es Ã¼ber meine haftpflicht laufen zu lassen. wollte ihm das geld ursprÃ¼nglich aus meiner eigenen tasche bezahlen, bis mir dann klar wurde wofÃ¼r man sonst die ganze zeit in eine solche versicherung einzahlt. die haben die kosten auch absolut ohne probleme Ã¼bernommen. wenn du die 70,-â¬ bezahlst und nicht einmal nachfragst, dann bist du selber schuld!




Also eerstens war das das erste mal das ich den gesehn hab, und ich fÃ¼rchte auch das letzte! ....auÃerdem sind "wir" also familie versichert....ich bin erst 14 !....auÃerdem hat mein bruder im landheim mal unabsichtlich ne tÃ¼re kaputt gemacht, das warnauch gerade mal 100 euro, aber das mit der versicherung war dann doch relativ kompliziert. naja is wahrsch. von versicherung zu versicherung anders. Aber was solls ich hatte bisher nach 900km noch nichts, nichmal nen platten, also bin ich einfach froh dass ich es morgen wieder hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (17. April 2008)

das soll ja auch nicht deine versicherung übernehmen, sondern die eines freundes. das ist ja gar kein problem. es ist gegen dein rad gestossen, umgefallen, bremshebel kaputt, rechnung einreichen und geld erhalten. das klappt ohne probleme.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Hauptsache du hast dein Rad wieder und darfst Spass haben


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. April 2008)

Hatte ich heute ....Da warn mir auch die70 euro ziehmlich egal, sind jetzt auch eigtl. schon wieder vergessen


----------



## crush-er (19. April 2008)

...dann will ich auch mal. inzwischen ist noch ne wcs stütze reingekommen und so bin ich, mit doch relativ schmalen budget, auf 10,2 kg gekommen.
(beschreibung im Fotoalbum)


----------



## tenand (19. April 2008)

crush-er schrieb:


> ...dann will ich auch mal. inzwischen ist noch ne wcs stütze reingekommen und so bin ich, mit doch relativ schmalen budget, auf 10,2 kg gekommen.
> (beschreibung im Fotoalbum)




Wem's gefällt! Ich halte nichts von der Hardtail-Leichtbau-Fraktion.
Bei mir muss das Rad auch Sprünge und Downhills aushalten.


----------



## citycobra (19. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Wem's gefällt! Ich halte nichts von der Hardtail-Leichtbau-Fraktion.
> Bei mir muss das Rad auch Sprünge und Downhills aushalten.



ich finds richtig schick und vorallendingen die blauen zughüllen passen sehr gut. würde allerdings die hülle des hinteren schaltzugs noch etwas kürzen, damit diese keinen so großen bogen macht. dann läuft die schaltung auch noch leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumbi (19. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Wem's gefällt! Ich halte nichts von der Hardtail-Leichtbau-Fraktion.
> Bei mir muss das Rad auch Sprünge und Downhills aushalten.



Naja, jetzt komm... soo Leichtbau ist das jetzt auch wieder nicht,
kommt halt auch immer darauf an was man unter Sprünge/Downhill versteht.
Den Berg runter donnern kannst du mit der Kiste locker, für Sprünge, Bikepark... ist das Bike generell nicht ausgelegt, auch wenn es 12kg hätte. 

Dafür hat man(n) andere Bikes...

Verregnete Grüße aus dem Odenwald

Edit... wo ist das Regenschirm Smiley?


----------



## Janus1972 (19. April 2008)

crush-er schrieb:


> ...dann will ich auch mal. inzwischen ist noch ne wcs stütze reingekommen und so bin ich, mit doch relativ schmalen budget, auf 10,2 kg gekommen.
> (beschreibung im Fotoalbum)



sieht doch geil aus, würde nur noch ne weisse lenler vorbau kombi verbauen. habe ich auch. gibt von syncros nette teilchen.


----------



## Sunset (19. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Wem's gefällt! Ich halte nichts von der Hardtail-Leichtbau-Fraktion.
> Bei mir muss das Rad auch Sprünge und Downhills aushalten.


 
dafür ist dieses rad auch ursprünglich nicht gebaut worden


----------



## crush-er (19. April 2008)

@citycobra: ...hast recht, werd ich bei gelegenheit wohl noch machen.

@janus1972: ...da kämen dann wohl wieder ein paar gramm dazu, oder hast du einen geheimtip für mich?


----------



## Janus1972 (19. April 2008)

crush-er schrieb:


> @citycobra: ...hast recht, werd ich bei gelegenheit wohl noch machen.
> 
> @janus1972: ...da kämen dann wohl wieder ein paar gramm dazu, oder hast du einen geheimtip für mich?



geheimtip nein, aber wie du selbst schreibst, ein paar gramm, dafür aber ne noch geilere optik


----------



## tenand (20. April 2008)

Ist ja ok, wenn euch das gefällt. Und vor allem dem Erbauer.
Nun ist es ja so, daß hier unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander prallen und man sich auch Kritik gefallen lassen muss, wenn man sein Rad hier vorstellt. Ich sage es eben wie ich es empfinde. Ich muss damit ja auch nicht fahren. Ich mag eben solche Sättel nicht, Hörnchen sowieso nicht und Hardtails schon gar nicht. 
Aber wenn crush-er das so gefällt, respektiere ich das!


----------



## lew187 (20. April 2008)

Seit wann kann man mit hardtails nicht bergab fahren? Springen können die auch. Gute hardtails sind besser als so pseudofullys...


----------



## Cuberius (20. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man mit hardtails nicht bergab fahren? Springen können die auch. Gute hardtails sind besser als so pseudofullys...



word!


----------



## tenand (20. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man mit hardtails nicht bergab fahren? Springen können die auch. Gute hardtails sind besser als so pseudofullys...



Das habe ich nie geschrieben! Werde ich auch nicht. Ich hatte selbst zig Hardtails² (gab damals ja nichts anderes - Anno 1987). Wenn ich das aber heute mit einem TOP-Fully (kein pseudo - frage mich auch was das überhaupt sein soll?) vergleiche, liegen da Welten zwischen. Ich werde mir im MTB Bereich wohl nie wieder ein Hardtail holen. Soviel ist sicher. Und sicherlich kann man damit auch bergab fahren, man kann ja auch mit einem Fully bergauf!  

² 
1987 - Raleigh Hardtail mit 12(!) Gängen
1989 - Giant Sierra mit damals sensationellen (3x6=18!) Gängen und Biopace
1996 - Novara Sport Tec mit Grip Shift und 21 Gängen


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Booahh Biopace hatte ich auch mal .... was ein Schei**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tenand (20. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Booahh Biopace hatte ich auch mal .... was ein Schei**



Yo! Und das Verkaufsargument des Händlers war: ".... durch die ellipsische Form des Kettenblatts kann die Kraft besser eingesetzt werden, da eine virtuelle Bergabbewegung der Kurbeln entsteht und auch ausreichend Schwung um wieder an den höchten Punkt der Ellipse zu landen." Gerafft? Ich damals auch nicht. War mir aber egal, weil 1. mein Vater bezahlt hat, 2. alle Räder Biopace hatten und 3. ich ein MTB brauchte.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

ungefähr so hatte ich es auch noch im Kopf


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Booahh Biopace hatte ich auch mal .... was ein Schei**



Da bin ich ja im nachhinein richtig froh, dass ich damahls keine Kohle für ein Mountaibike hatte. Ist mir ja einiges erspart geblieben  



> Ich werde mir im MTB Bereich wohl nie wieder ein Hardtail holen. Soviel ist sicher.




Ganz meine Meinung! Man ist, wenn man mal Fully gefahren hat, ziemlich verwöhnt. 

Aber z.B. in die Stadt würde ich immer nur mit dem Hardtail fahren. Da ist ein Fully völlig deplaziert und sieht schwer nach Angeberei aus (mal abegesehen davon, dass das Fully sicher auch ruckzuck weg wäre  )


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. April 2008)

Da es auch super schöne hardtails gibt, wärn die auch schnell weg


----------



## beuze1 (20. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Booahh Biopace hatte ich auch mal .... was ein Schei**



ich hab neben meinem AMS 125 noch ein uralt Rennrad mit Biopace


----------



## tenand (20. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Aber z.B. in die Stadt würde ich immer nur mit dem Hardtail fahren. Da ist ein Fully völlig deplaziert und sieht schwer nach Angeberei aus (mal abegesehen davon, dass das Fully sicher auch ruckzuck weg wäre  )



Eines meiner erwähnten Hardtails besitze ich ja auch noch. Mit Kindersitz   dran und für die Stadt.


----------



## ShogunZ (20. April 2008)

Hier mal mein _Pseudofully_


----------



## GAT (20. April 2008)

Heut endlich geschafft, die erste (wenn auch kurze) Ausfahrt  





(sorry, leider nicht ganz scharf geworden  )


----------



## tenand (20. April 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> Heut endlich geschafft, die erste (wenn auch kurze) Ausfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das finde ich ja am Stereo echt nicht gelungen. Wenn man so lange Gräten hat, guckt die Sattelstütze extrem weit raus. Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt, dass die Sattelstütze gebogen ist und der Dämpfer im Dreck sitzt. Warum haben die Würfel-Ingenieure nicht den Dämpfer nach innen gelegt, wie z.B. beim Focus Buster?
http://www.focus-bikes.de/bike_detail.asp?active=1&lang=german&rub=end&pr=751909&do=idx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene1973 (20. April 2008)

Schau dir das an, das wird deine Frage beantworten.

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Dual-Trail-Control_id_22947_.htm

Wenn der Innen wäre, dann wär das ein komplett anderes System.


----------



## Musicman (20. April 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein _Pseudofully_
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/2/1/3/9/_/large/DSCF0050.JPG


Stimmt, geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## Janus1972 (20. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja am Stereo echt nicht gelungen. Wenn man so lange Gräten hat, guckt die Sattelstütze extrem weit raus. Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt, dass die Sattelstütze gebogen ist und der Dämpfer im Dreck sitzt. Warum haben die Würfel-Ingenieure nicht den Dämpfer nach innen gelegt, wie z.B. beim Focus Buster?
> http://www.focus-bikes.de/bike_detail.asp?active=1&lang=german&rub=end&pr=751909&do=idx



da musst du mal den bodo probst fragen. der hat die anlenkung kozipiert.
ist übrigens der gleiche der fusion - bikes produziert.

ach eh ich es vergesse, bei specialized sitzt der dämpfer auch im schlammfangbereich, ach ja beim scott genius auch. irgendwie haben die sich dann alle wohl doch was dabei gedacht.


----------



## tenand (20. April 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> da musst du mal den bodo probst fragen. der hat die anlenkung kozipiert.
> ist übrigens der gleiche der fusion - bikes produziert.
> 
> ach eh ich es vergesse, bei specialized sitzt der dämpfer auch im schlammfangbereich, ach ja beim scott genius auch. irgendwie haben die sich dann alle wohl doch was dabei gedacht.



Ist mir auch klar. Deshalb habe ich ja auch so ein Problem damit. Kinetisch: Top, Dämpferposition: Flop
Ich habe ja lange überlegt, ob ich mir statt des AMS125 ein Stereo holen soll. Aufgrund der Dämpferposition und der "sportlicheren" Geometrie ist es dann das AMS geworden. Und bereue nichts.


----------



## GAT (20. April 2008)

@tenand: .... und trotzdem ist das Stereo ein geiles Gerät


----------



## barbarissima (21. April 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein _Pseudofully_




So schön kann PSEUDO sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. April 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> Heut endlich geschafft, die erste (wenn auch kurze) Ausfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür ist das Bike umso schärfer     .....und der Hintergrund ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## biker1967 (21. April 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein _Pseudofully_
> 
> Nur halt von der falschen Seite fotografiert...


----------



## MPK (21. April 2008)

Jetzt können wir öfter zusammen "würfeln" 





Bevor wir losgefahren sind habe ich gesagt, das ich nur noch die Schuhe für die Klickpedale hole, worauf mir mein Sohn sagte das ich aber die peinlichen Fahrradsachen aber bitte nicht anziehen soll.


----------



## barbarissima (21. April 2008)

Dann sei doch mal so nett und stell uns noch ein Bild mit deinen peinlichen Fahrradklamotten ein. Die möchten wir natürlich jetzt auch gerne sehen.    
Fahrradmäßig seid ihr ja schon mal ganz prima ausgerüstet


----------



## Cuberius (21. April 2008)

@Shogunz:
Ob Pseudo oder nicht, sehr schööön...

@MPK:
Die beiden Würfeln gefallen mir echt gut!
Auf die peinlichen Fahrradklamotten bin ich aber jetzt auch gespannt.


----------



## MPK (21. April 2008)

.....da sind sie, die peinlichen Klamotten:





 {hatte kein anderes Bild}


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2008)

was daran peinlich? sind halt bikeklamotten. das einzige was ich nicht mag, sind die fingerlosen handschuhe. aber ist bekanntlich geschmacksache


----------



## MPK (21. April 2008)

Mein Sohn ist 8 und hat eine etwas andere Sichtweise als wir


----------



## barbarissima (21. April 2008)

Also ich würde sagen, in dieser Klamotte darfste weiterhin dein Fahrrad durch die Gegend schleppen, ist genehmigt   
Ich hatte insgeheim auf ein farbenprächtiges 80er-Jahre-Outfit gehofft.


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

das waren wenigstens noch prächtige Farben, nicht so dieses Einheitsschwarz und Einheitsbraun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tantemucki (21. April 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man mit hardtails nicht bergab fahren? Springen können die auch. Gute hardtails sind besser als so pseudofullys...




....GENAU!!! denn nur die harten kommen in garten


----------



## GAT (22. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Dafür ist das Bike umso schärfer     .....und der Hintergrund ist auch nicht zu verachten



Viele herzlichen Dank Bärbel,

genieße den Ausblick jeden Tag  (meinte jetzt den Hintergrund) nur leider noch reichlich Schnee da oben ...
Aber Dein roter Renner ist ja auch ein toller Anblick, ist er immer noch so sauber  ??

Gruß
GAT


----------



## tenand (22. April 2008)

MPK schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ist 8 und hat eine etwas andere Sichtweise als wir



Ich sehe das wie dein Sohn. Ich finde das absolut ..... !


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das waren wenigstens noch prächtige Farben, nicht so dieses Einheitsschwarz und Einheitsbraun




Ja genau! Die wussten damahls noch, wie man sich richtig hübsch macht!


----------



## MPK (22. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie dein Sohn. Ich finde das absolut ..... !



Naja. Bis vor ca. 2 1/2 Jahren wollte ich solche Klamotten auch nicht anziehen. Mittlerweile habe ich allerdings die Vorteile erkannt.

@barbarissima - Danke


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> Aber Dein roter Renner ist ja auch ein toller Anblick, ist er immer noch so sauber  ??
> 
> Gruß
> GAT




Schon wieder sauber  !!! 
Ich werde mein Bike nächstes Mal vor dem Großreinemachen fotografieren! Sonst glaubt ihr mir nie, dass ich mich auch mal richtig einsaue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@MPK



> @barbarissima - Danke



Gerne


----------



## tenand (22. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schon wieder  !!!
> Ich werde mein Bike nächstes Mal vor dem Großreinemachen fotografieren! Sonst glaubt ihr mir nie, dass ich mich auch mal richtig einsaue



Mach direkt mal ein Foto von dir mit?!


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Mach direkt mal ein Foto von dir mit?!



Klar! Und das Foto kriegt dann die Überschrift "Die zwei Schlammhaufen!"


----------



## citycobra (22. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Klar! Und das Foto kriegt dann die Überschrift "Die zwei Schlammhaufen!"



war das nicht sowieso versprochen, dass du dich als stolze bike-besitzerin mal mit deinem würfel zusammen ablichten lassen wolltest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> war das nicht sowieso versprochen, dass du dich als stolze bike-besitzerin mal mit deinem würfel zusammen ablichten lassen wolltest?



Das hab ich versprochen???


----------



## Musicman (23. April 2008)

Ja


----------



## Giant XTC (23. April 2008)

Auf jetzt, her mit den Fotos!


----------



## beuze1 (23. April 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das hab ich versprochen???



das weiß ich jetzt auch nicht  
aber ein Bild will ich auf jeden Fall sehn   
.
.


----------



## tutterchen (23. April 2008)

MPK schrieb:


> .....da sind sie, die peinlichen Klamotten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cube teamline klamotten, auch haben will ! würden so gut zu meinem sting k24 teamline passen


----------



## MPK (23. April 2008)

Nix Teamline. It´s a Rothaus :http://www.rothaus-shop.de/index.php?um=80

Nur das lange Trikot gibts im Moment scheinbar nicht, da sie wohl den Trikot-Hersteller wechseln.

Oder Du nimmst das hier: http://www.sports-partner.de/shop/p...id=35&osCsid=01e6da0569c467ad868197704d52b47c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (24. April 2008)

sehen von hinten sehr ähnlich aus. klar, gefunden habe ich short und trikot schon, aber die preise sind meist auch nicht schlecht. das original teamline gefällt mir besser.


----------



## biker1967 (24. April 2008)

Ist bestimmt nicht lieferbar für etwas beleibte Biker


----------



## Maxximum (24. April 2008)

hi
hier ist nochmal mein fritzz08:

jetz mit e13 DRS an meinem kleinen testdrop. höhe zur landung ca 1,2 meter. ist ideal zum einstimmen auf ne tour oder einfach zum fahrwerk abstimmen.


----------



## Roughneck (24. April 2008)

@ Maxximum: 

Schöner Vorgarten-Drop! Ich hoffe nur, dass es dir einmal den Dreckschutz weghaut bei der Landung -   der gefällt mir nämlich gar nicht an deinem sonst sehr schönen schwarzen Pferdchen...


----------



## Maxximum (24. April 2008)

nene der schutz bleibt dran^^
hab ich bei der letzten schlammschlacht becshlossen.
da war nämle alles braun nur der dämpfer war noch sauber.


----------



## MadDogXXL (24. April 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> nene der schutz bleibt dran^^
> hab ich bei der letzten schlammschlacht becshlossen.
> da war nämle alles braun nur der dämpfer war noch sauber.



^^ meiner auch Dank der Fahradschlauchummantelung





^^ Hab jetzt nur die Dreckfängerseite gut drauf, kann aber gerne Bilder nachreichen, die die andere Seite des Dämpfers mit 99,99% Tauchrohrreinheit zeigen  ,-)

MfG

Mad


----------



## Bayer (25. April 2008)

mich würden mal bilder von dern schlauchummatelung interessieren.


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2008)

Da mach ich mit . Schöne als das Schutzblech. 










grüße
jan


----------



## Bayer (25. April 2008)

ah ok merci ja das schutzblech geht gar nicht! wie haste den oben fest gemacht, einfach mit nen kabelbinder oder nen gummi?


----------



## Entenmelker (25. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (25. April 2008)

Entenmelker schrieb:


>



sehr schickes bike, nur das hintere schutzblech muss noch näher an den reifen, denn in der entfernung kann man es auch gleich weg lassen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. April 2008)

Hab gerade mal Bilder von meinem wunderschönem stereo    hier fürs forum gemacht. Habe auch noch andere/bessere, sind nur leider zu groß ...naja, das ist mein schatz:



und hier:


----------



## Freaky-D (25. April 2008)

Hab das Dämpferblech bei mir auch abgemacht und es genauso wie jan gemacht. Alten Reifen zerschnitten, oben mit Kabelbinder ummen Dämpfer und fettich! Sieht gut aus und hält den Dämpfer top sauben! 
Nur zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## Dennis75 (25. April 2008)

Milky Green Stereo.... einfach scheeeeeeee!


----------



## MadDogXXL (25. April 2008)

Bayer schrieb:


> ah ok merci ja das schutzblech geht gar nicht! wie haste den oben fest gemacht, einfach mit nen kabelbinder oder nen gummi?



Habe es bei meiner Lösung mit nem dicken Kabelbinder fest gemacht.

War ein einfacher Fahrradschlauch (kein Rennrad) schätze so 12  cm langes Stück rausgeschnitten und auf einer Seite aufgeschlitzt.

Dann einfach drumrumgewickelt und wie gesagt mit Kabelbinder festgezurrt.

Den "alten Mantel Trick" wollte ich nicht machen, weils dort dazwischen doch recht eng ist und ich auch nix reibendes hinderliches haben wollte, wie n Störrischer Fahrradmantel.

In meinem Fotoalbum müsste auch noch n Bild von vorn sein um das Ergebnis zu zeigen. Habe vorhin nochmal dicke Fotos gemacht und musste feststellen das mein alter PC tot ist und der neue Vista Rechner mein Handy nicht auf anhieb frisst...

Werde die also später mal noch nachreichen, denke aber durch obigen Poster ist schon deutlich ersichtlich wie die Montage und Wirkung ist, obwohl ich sagen möchte meiner ist noch vieeeEEEEEL sauberer ,-)


MfG

Mad

PS: das Problem vom sich vollmüllenden Schutzblech dank der innen verlaufenden Querstrebe ist dann auch vorbei...


----------



## MadDogXXL (25. April 2008)

So, hab Treiber für Vista gefunden und nun folglich auch Bilder hochgeladen:





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/5569

^^ So siehts aus nach ca. 3 Touren ohne Reinigen.

^^ Der Bröselstaub auf einem Bild kommt durch das hoch und runterstülpen des Schlauches für die Fotos bzw. das Freikehren der Rückseite um die Befestigung ersichtlich zu machen - ist also noch besser als auf den Bilder zu sehen  ,-)

Viel Spass beim nachbauen!


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2008)

@entenmelker und Andi 3001: Schicke Bikes habt ihr!  
Das Stereo in Milky Green gefällt mir besonders gut. Habe ich gestern auch erst wieder beim Händler im Schaufenster bewundert (und mir gedacht: Wenn manche Leute wüssten, dass es hier noch eins gibt... ).


----------



## Splisher (26. April 2008)

Alles schicke Räder die man hier findet


----------



## Splisher (26. April 2008)

So, nach langem überlegen zeig ich euch doch mein Schatz . Da ich mich damit abgefunden hab, dass ihr "böse" und vor allem teure Vorstellungen von euren Bikes habt, werde ich mich mit der Kritik eurerseits besser abfinden .
Ein gebraucht gekaufter Cube Rahmen mit Rock Shox Duke SL, der Rest neu (bis auf den Lenker vom alten, vom Radladen zerstörten, Rad...). 
Mein Liebling  





PS.: das Bild ist von meiner Handycam also nicht wundern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. April 2008)

@Splisher: Fährst Du so mit dem Sattel? 
Dann mal ein neues Bild von meinem Würfel. Bei dem schönen Wetter und dem vielen Sand hier oben sieht man ihm die 57 km durch Wald und Heide überhaupt nicht an.


----------



## Splisher (26. April 2008)

Ja fahr ich  hab ne Schrittlänge von 92 cm . Mir is das bequem so .


----------



## home (26. April 2008)

..hab gestern abend knapp 3stunden im keller des radl gewienert und nu´is wieder dreckig..egal bin heut ne´kleine runde auf kassel´s höhen gedreht und 1.echt erstaunt was in den letzten wochen alles abgeholzt wurde des sieht ja mitunter wie schlachtfeld aus!!!nuja,wahrscheinlich noch die grossen überreste vom kyril.. 2. hab mir gestern gleich die nn draufgezogen,die rollen im vergleich zu den ff echt ******* schwer(im gelände echt klasse/aber auf asphalt!?) bin wie gesagt die letzten wochen ausschließlich asphalt und leichte forstwege auf den ff gerollt(echte leichtfüsse!!!)


----------



## tenand (27. April 2008)

Was haltet ihr denn von 2 Kettenblättern vorne anstatt 3.
Also z.B. 22-36 statt 22-32-44
Ich frage mich nämlich wofür ich im All Mountain Bereich ein großes Kettenblatt brauche? Ich benutze das so gut wie nie.
Hat das schon jmd. od. etwas gehört? 

Habe mir jetzt ein 36er XT Kettenblatt plus Bashguard (um das fehlende Große zu ersetzen und Schutz) bestellt und werde mal auf 2 Blätter vorne umsteigen.


----------



## nero08 (27. April 2008)

Hallo!

Hab auch noch eins. 

Gerade frisch geputz. Nur bleibts leider nicht lange so


----------



## citycobra (27. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von 2 Kettenblättern vorne anstatt 3.
> Also z.B. 22-36 statt 22-32-44
> Ich frage mich nämlich wofür ich im All Mountain Bereich ein großes Kettenblatt brauche? Ich benutze das so gut wie nie.
> Hat das schon jmd. od. etwas gehört?
> ...



zwei kettenblätter wären mir persönlich zu wenig. die meisten ams boliden sind ja gute allrounder und wenn man eine schnelle abfahrt vor sich hat, dann bin ich vorne ständig auf dem größten kettenblatt unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (27. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von 2 Kettenblättern vorne anstatt 3.
> Also z.B. 22-36 statt 22-32-44
> Ich frage mich nämlich wofür ich im All Mountain Bereich ein großes Kettenblatt brauche? Ich benutze das so gut wie nie.
> Hat das schon jmd. od. etwas gehört?
> ...



aber mehr als 35-40 sachen bringst du da nicht auf die strasse. ich wünsche mir teileweise bergab ein grösseres als mein 44, denn irgendwann ist schluss mit treten, selbst  mit einem 11er hinten. ich würde das auf keinen fall so fahren wie du schreibst. vorne  musste ich den 22er "rettungsring"  auch schon ab und zu verwenden.


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von 2 Kettenblättern vorne anstatt 3.
> Also z.B. 22-36 statt 22-32-44
> Ich frage mich nämlich wofür ich im All Mountain Bereich ein großes Kettenblatt brauche? Ich benutze das so gut wie nie.
> Hat das schon jmd. od. etwas gehört?
> ...




Ich würde mit nur zwei Kettenblättern vorne auch nicht glücklich. Aber ich denke mal, es hängt auch schwer von dem Gelände ab, in dem man unterwegs ist. Ich habe auf dem Weg nach Hause immer noch eine längere Bergabstrecke, da würde mir das große Blatt ziemlich fehlen. Die übrige Strecke benutze ich auch fast nur das Mittlere.Wenn das Gelände bei dir eher gemäßigt ist, dann könnte es auch ohne das Große ganz gut klappen.


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2008)

nero08 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab auch noch eins.
> 
> Gerade frisch geputz. Nur bleibts leider nicht lange so



Schönes Rad!  

Aus welchem Jahr ist das Design! Dein AMS Comp sieht so anders aus als das jetzige Modell.


----------



## nero08 (27. April 2008)

Hallo Bärbel.

Ist ein 05er AMS Comp Rahmen.
Von der ursprünglichen Ausstattung ist nichts mehr übrig, wurde alles im laufe der Zeit getauscht.
Im Moment ist das der letzte Stand.

Gruß
Patrik


----------



## tenand (27. April 2008)

Prinzipiell gebe ich euch recht. 44 vorne könnte man schon gebrauchen, jedoch nur auf langen ebenen Abfahrten. Ich fahren bergab mehr auf holprigen Singletrails, also ist zusätzliches Treten eher hinderlich und aufgrund des Gefälles nicht nötig. Daher überlege ich ja. Ich werde es einfach ausprobieren und euch dann meine Erfahrungen schildern. Ich kann es ja wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2008)

So, und hier mal ein AMS 125 bei der Arbeit:


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. April 2008)

So, nun nach ein wenig Umbauarbeit mein Reaction jetzt komplett XT2008. Es fehlen jetzt nur noch die neuen Pedale.


----------



## Lumbi (28. April 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> schick Warum kein Shadow Schaltwerk? Wegen der Farbe?
> 
> Wie sind die Laufräder? Ich möchte mir auch neue kaufen, überlege noch ob American Classics oder Nope...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2008)

Sehr schönes Reaction! Die Laufräder passen gut zum gesammten Design. Nur die Strahler sind unnötiger Ballast.  Mich würden auch deine Erfahrungen mit den Laufrädern interessieren.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. April 2008)

Das Shadow-Schaltwerk gibt es nur mit Top-Normal, ich wollte aber Low-Normal (invers).
Die Laufräder hab ich noch nicht ausgiebig getestet, aber rein optisch machen sie schonmal einen besseren Eindruck als die Crossride, die ich jetzt am anderen Bike montiert habe. Ein weiterer Grund warum ich mich für die Fulcrum entschieden habe, sind die 20mm-Achsen (bin in der Ü0,1T-Klasse unterwegs   ).

Die Strahler an den Pedalen kommen mit diesen noch weg und werden durch Sudpin III von NC17 ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (28. April 2008)

Dein Reaction is echt schön geworden....was für ein Unterschied zum Anfang. Jetz noch mit anderen Pedalen, echt super. Was mich aber mal noch interessieren würde, ist der Sattel wirklich so weit drinnen oder sieht das nur so aus?? Wenn ja wieso denn? Sieht echt sehr niedrig aus.


----------



## citycobra (28. April 2008)

@ rammsteinbiker
das bike ist wirklich sehr schick geworden. optisch passt alles 1a zusammen.

@ barbarissima
*freu* das versprechen wurde endlich eingelöst *gg*, die stolze besitzerin auf dem 125er hobel.


----------



## barbarissima (29. April 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> @ barbarissima
> *freu* das versprechen wurde endlich eingelöst *gg*, die stolze besitzerin auf dem 125er hobel.




Das war aber eine echt anstrengende Versprechenseinlösung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Strecke ist so schon nicht ohne. Und dann durfte ich mir manche Steigungen ein paar Mal zur Brust nehmen, weil das Bild entweder verwackelt oder sonst wie nicht schön genug war. 




Ich hatte abends Beine wie Blei!


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

Da kann man nur sagen: "Voller Einsatz für die Forumsleser"


----------



## barbarissima (29. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da kann man nur sagen: "Voller Einsatz für die Forumsleser"



Kannste mal sehen!!   

Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann es von euch ein paar Actionfotos zu sehen gibt!?


----------



## wilson24de (29. April 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> So, nun nach ein wenig Umbauarbeit mein Reaction jetzt komplett XT2008. Es fehlen jetzt nur noch die neuen Pedale.



ist das ein 08er rahmen?
wieso anderer vorbau und die r7?


----------



## druha78 (29. April 2008)

Mein "Pferd", vergangenen Samstag während einer Mini-Tour:


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. April 2008)

Ahhhh....Eine Stadlerflasche .....Schönes Bike!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. April 2008)

@Racer87: Ist ein 18" Rahmen. Normal wäre für meine Grösse ein 16". Da ich aber eher lange Touren in eher leichtem Gelände fahre habe ich den grösseren Rahmen genommen.

@wilson24de: Ja, ist ein 08'er Rahmen. War ein Rahmenset (Rahmen, Thomson Masterpiece und FSA Steuersatz) kein Komplettrad. Die meisten Teile hatte ich bereits. Einige habe ich ja inzwischen schon wieder ersetzt (sind jetzt an meinem LTD Race).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splisher (29. April 2008)

So, hier noch ein besseres Bild  auch von meinem Handy aber bei besserem Licht .


----------



## wilson24de (30. April 2008)

@rammsteinbiker

ahh, danke für info


----------



## no name2606 (30. April 2008)

hay leute, sorry das ich abschweife, aber ich brauche hilfe und da ihr alle cube kenner seit, glaube ich das ihr mir helfen könnt.
also, ich habe einen cube ams 125 08 rahmen geebayt.
ich habe nur denn rahmen ohne steuersatz, meine frage:
es ist doch ein 1.5", um eine 1 1/8 gabel zu fahren brauche ich doch einen semi reductions steursatz, oder? (es ist mein erstes bike was ich aufbaue)

p.s falls ihr das passende forum für mich habts, dann teilt es mir bitte mit, ich habe nämlich keins gefunden


----------



## tenand (30. April 2008)

no name2606 schrieb:


> hay leute, sorry das ich abschweife, aber ich brauche hilfe und da ihr alle cube kenner seit, glaube ich das ihr mir helfen könnt.
> also, ich habe einen cube ams 125 08 rahmen geebayt.
> ich habe nur denn rahmen ohne steuersatz, meine frage:
> es ist doch ein 1.5", um eine 1 1/8 gabel zu fahren brauche ich doch einen semi reductions steursatz, oder? (es ist mein erstes bike was ich aufbaue)
> ...



Du hast vollkommen recht. Du bekommst aber komplette Steuersätze inkl. Reduzierhülsen von z.B. FSA od. Ritchey in 1,5". Du brauchst aber Drop-In wie z.B. http://www.soulbiker.com/de/equipment/parts/open/steuersaetze-fsa-orbit-z-15r-2007-1190555124/
Der Original Cube AMS 125 2008 mitgelieferte Steuersatz ist ein FSA Orbit Z 1.5. Habe nämlich im Februar selbst ein Rahmenset gekauft. Unter meinen Fotos kannst du auch ein Bild davon sehen. Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast, schicke mir einfach eine PN.


----------



## tenand (30. April 2008)

Für die, die es interessiert!
Ich habe vorhin mein 36er Kettenblatt bekommen und eingebaut.
Hatte leider nur die Möglichkeit eine kleine Runde um den Block zu drehen. Mein erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv. Aber erstmal die erste große Runde abwarten. Nicht wegen bergab, sondern eher wegen bergauf. Aber da mir im Prinzip nur 2 "echte" Gänge fehlen (und zwar die beiden Größten 44-12 u. 44-11) dürfte das wohl kein Problem sein.


----------



## HILLKILLER (30. April 2008)

@ Rammsteinbiker: Ist ja wohl ne 100mm'rige R7 verbaut, doch du schreibst was von leichtem Gelände, find eine in 80mm'rige reicht da doch voll und  würde stimmiger aussehen...meine Meinung  ...außerdem verstärkt die "Knick"-Thomson das Bild noch...aber sonst von der Farb- und Materialzusammenstellung schön geworden!

HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (30. April 2008)




----------



## Giant XTC (1. Mai 2008)

Alle Achtung, sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Fabio7130 (1. Mai 2008)

@kastel67
Respekt sieht echt super aus.Aber mal ne kleine frage:
-kann es sein das Du Dein Hinterbaudämpfer falsch herum drin hast?
Habe bis jetzt noch nie diese Variante gesehen!?!
Kann mich da aber auch ganz gewaltig irren.deswegen frag ich.

Aber wie schon gesagt das Bike kann echt was!


----------



## kastel67 (1. Mai 2008)

Fabio7130 schrieb:


> @kastel67
> Respekt sieht echt super aus.Aber mal ne kleine frage:
> -kann es sein das Du Dein Hinterbaudämpfer falsch herum drin hast?
> Habe bis jetzt noch nie diese Variante gesehen!?!
> ...



Moin,

keine Ahnung ob der Dämpfer so herum richtig oder falsch drinnen ist, aber andersherum komme ich an das eine Ventil mit der Pumpe nicht dran.

Gruß k67


----------



## beuze1 (1. Mai 2008)

richtig oder falsch drinnen  

beim Dämpfer in der Tat egal  
.
.


----------



## GAT (1. Mai 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So, und hier mal ein AMS 125 bei der Arbeit:



Danke Bärbel  und Deine Anstrengungen hat sich auf jeden Fall rentiert ... für uns zumindest  

Gruß
GAT


----------



## rolling cubes (2. Mai 2008)

am 24.4 fertig geworden. leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden und noch etwas feintuning.


----------



## Lumbi (2. Mai 2008)

schön  ... und ein cooler Ständer, ist das item oder Boschprofil?


----------



## rolling cubes (2. Mai 2008)

jo. frag mich was leichteres. die sind von meinem paps. in der firma haben die ne Restetonne und mit n bischen fantasie kommt sowas raus. ich kann mal nachfragen.


----------



## CopyMaster (2. Mai 2008)

MiniTec?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolling cubes (2. Mai 2008)

Hab nachgefragt: Item.


----------



## steinmetz (2. Mai 2008)

Mein neues Fritzz mit Maverick Speedball


----------



## beuze1 (2. Mai 2008)

schönes Foto--gut gemacht  
.
.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Mai 2008)

steinmetz schrieb:


> Mein neues Fritzz mit Maverick Speedball



Schönes Teil... wie geht das mit der Sattelstütze den...wenn die Unten ist,so das die wieder auf die gleiche Position fährt wie sie vorher war?


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Mai 2008)

bist du mit der stütze zufrieden. gib mal nen fahrbericht


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (3. Mai 2008)

@Hillkiller: Du hast recht, es ist eine 100mm, nur hatte ich diese bereits von daher kann ich sie nur auf 80mm traveln lassen. Werd's mir mal überlegen und wegen der Kosten anfragen. Die "krumme" Thomson war beim Rahmenset dabei. Es stimmt schon, man merkt es auch beim Nivellieren des Sattels.


----------



## steinmetz (3. Mai 2008)

@ Radschrubber: Hebel am Lenker drücken, aus dem Sattel gehen dann fährt sie wieder aus.

@ Janus : Echt super fahre schon ein gutes Jahr die Speedball  kann es mir nicht mehr ohne verstellen .


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2008)

@steinmetz:
Dein neues Fritzz sieht spitzenmäßig aus  

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie wirkt sich die Speedball gewichtsmäßig aus? 



GAT schrieb:


> Danke Bärbel  und Deine Anstrengungen hat sich auf jeden Fall rentiert ... für uns zumindest
> 
> Gruß
> GAT




Hab ich doch gerne gemacht


----------



## steinmetz (3. Mai 2008)

@ Barbarissima: Mein Fritzz Größe M wiegt momentan mit Speedball R , Dämpferschutzblech, Welgo Magnesiumpedalen und VDO Computer 14,7 Kg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinmetz (3. Mai 2008)

Und noch ein schönes Bild


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2008)

steinmetz schrieb:


> @ Barbarissima: Mein Fritzz Größe M wiegt momentan mit Speedball R , Dämpferschutzblech, Welgo Magnesiumpedalen und VDO Computer 14,7 Kg .




Dann kann die Speedball ja nicht allzu schwer sein. Hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass sie mehr Gewicht mitbringt.


----------



## Cuberia (3. Mai 2008)

Hier nochmal n Update von meinem Würfel...gab n paar neue Teile.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich hab' mich heute nachmittag nach der Tour auch einmal als "Bikemodel" versucht....naja, hier die ergebnisse:


----------



## Bond007 (3. Mai 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich heute nachmittag nach der Tour auch einmal als "Bikemodel" versucht...



Wieso _versucht_ - ist doch 1A!!


----------



## tenand (3. Mai 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich heute nachmittag nach der Tour auch einmal als "Bikemodel" versucht....naja, hier die ergebnisse:



Endlich mal vernünftige Bekleidung beim Radfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Mai 2008)

Is halt fast alles fox


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Mai 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Dann kann die Speedball ja nicht allzu schwer sein. Hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass sie mehr Gewicht mitbringt.



454 Gramm ist aber schon was...eine Tune 340 wiegt z.b. nur 145g!


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Mai 2008)

@andi : fox rules !!!!!!!! top - und auch nette bilder ! greez , froschmutter


----------



## barbarissima (4. Mai 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> 454 Gramm ist aber schon was...eine Tune 340 wiegt z.b. nur 145g!



Du hast recht, 454g ist natürlich schon nicht ohne. Ich habe bei Steinmetzens Angaben so über den Daumen gepeilt, dass Pedale, Computer, Schutzblech und Sattelstütze zusammen ungefähr ein Kilo ausmachen. Das bei dem Standardgewicht von 13,7 kg schon eine Sattelstütze dabei ist, das habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, total verschwitzt


----------



## Spaiky (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe gestern nun endlich auch mal Zeit gefunden, mein geliebtes Reaction K18 zu fotografieren:





Weitere Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum.

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## Mikes Cube (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Hab jetzt auch seit 3 Wochen meine Traumbike.

CUBE LTD Pro SE
Special Edition

Nach den ersten 100 Km kann ich nur sagen,  Super 





Liebe Grüße aus München


----------



## CQB (4. Mai 2008)

kanns sein des ich dich mit deinem Hobel gesehn hab ...? ich glaub des war im Perlacher Forst??

auf jeden Fall n schickes Teil,

Gratulation


----------



## Mikes Cube (4. Mai 2008)

Danke

War ich leider nicht. Bin Momentan nur im Englischen Garten und an der Isar unterwegs. Fang nach 6 Jahren erst wieder an mit dem Biken. Leider viel zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. Mai 2008)

Mikes Cube schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab jetzt auch seit 3 Wochen meine Traumbike.
> 
> CUBE LTD Pro SE
> ...



Wie bist Du denn an das Bike gekommen? Ein LTD Pro in Race Farben?


----------



## Boris2401 (4. Mai 2008)

Da ja letztes Wochenende in Offenburg der MTB-Weltcup war, und ich grad um die Ecke wohne, musst ich ja da mal vorbeischauen...  

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:







das wurde extra künstlich angelegt!







Leider sieht man hier nicht so richtig, wie steil es wirklich ist!







Hier ich, bei dem versuch, mich für n Poser-Pic oben hin zu stellen...
(Sagt nix über die Schuhe!  Klickies und Pedale sind unterwegs!)







Naja... wie man sieht, bin ich nid hoch gekommen...  






War aber interessant, wieviele Biker auf dem Weltcup-Kurs oben an "extremen" Stellen gestanden sind, überlegt haben, und dann außen rum gefahren sind!   Ich übrigens auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2008)

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht online und schon sind wieder jede Menge schöne Bikes und Fotos dazu gekommen.  

Besonders klasse sind die Bilder von Boris2401. Die Worldcupstrecke hat schon was. Ist natürlich jammerschade, dass das Poser-Pic am Steilhang nicht geklappt hat  Damit wärste wahrscheinlich reif gewesen für das Foto der Woche


----------



## Trumpf (5. Mai 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Da ja letztes Wochenende in Offenburg der MTB-Weltcup war, und ich grad um die Ecke wohne, musst ich ja da mal vorbeischauen...



Aha, Friesenheim.. da wohnst du, von mir aus gesehen, hinterm Berg.   

Dass die eine Stelle wirklich viel steiler ist kann ich bestätigen. Ist vielleicht auch die fehlende Streckenabsperrung die der Steilheit jetzt etwas ihren Schrecken nimmt.


----------



## Boris2401 (5. Mai 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Aha, Friesenheim.. da wohnst du, von mir aus gesehen, hinterm Berg.
> 
> Dass die eine Stelle wirklich viel steiler ist kann ich bestätigen. Ist vielleicht auch die fehlende Streckenabsperrung die der Steilheit jetzt etwas ihren Schrecken nimmt.




Juhu! Jemand aus meiner gegend!  
Woher kommst du den? Also genauer gesagt, komm ich aus Oberschopfheim.
Fährst du zufällig in 4 Wochen in OG beim Marathon mit?


----------



## Trumpf (5. Mai 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Juhu! Jemand aus meiner gegend!
> Woher kommst du den? Also genauer gesagt, komm ich aus Oberschopfheim.
> Fährst du zufällig in 4 Wochen in OG beim Marathon mit?



Ich bin aus Berghaupten.. also quasi hinter deinem Berg.   
Den Marathon mitzufahren hab ich vor.. wäre mein erster. Ich tendiere zur 63Km Strecke.. und du ?


----------



## Boris2401 (5. Mai 2008)

Ich fahr nur die 32km... Mehr pack ich nid!  
Ist auch mein erster Marathon. Aber ich hab mein Bike auch erst seit 4 wochen und bin die Jahre davor kaum rad gefahren...
Also geh ichs langsam an!


----------



## mother lode (5. Mai 2008)

Gestern konnte ich noch einmal ein schönes Foto machen...
In der nähe der Siegquelle bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf einer kleinen Tour vom Lahntal ins Siegtal.


----------



## Bayer (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## tutterchen (5. Mai 2008)

mein fahrrad
mein haus
mein ... ?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (5. Mai 2008)

@ Bayer: Du scheinst mit einer Kamera umgehen zu können. Schöne Aufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (5. Mai 2008)

Also, manche Bilder hier könnten direkt aus einem Katalog stammen.


----------



## tutterchen (5. Mai 2008)

gefällt mir auch, mal was anderes !


----------



## Mikes Cube (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Stoppelhüpfer

Als ich mir mein Cube Händler in München gesucht habe, bin ich auf die Internetseite von Rabe Bike München gestollpert. Bike gesehen, in das Bike verliebt dann bei Rabe Probegefahren und sofort gekauft.

Gruß Mike


----------



## GAT (6. Mai 2008)

... so nochmal 'n Bild von meinen bei der gestrigen Tour ...





Gruß
GAT


----------



## barbarissima (6. Mai 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> ... so nochmal 'n Bild von meinen bei der gestrigen Tour ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sag mal, wo fährst du eigentlich Fahrrad? Ich tippe mal auf Grönland oder Nordpol


----------



## fasj (6. Mai 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> ... so nochmal 'n Bild von meinen bei der gestrigen Tour ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAHHH  
das beängstigt mich etwas.
Will nächste Woche mit der Familie nach Südtirol und hoffe da auch ordendlich zum biken zu kommen.
Wenn ich sowas sehe  

Weiß jemand wie die Schneelage um Bozen herum ist ?

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Mai 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> AAHHH
> das beängstigt mich etwas.
> Will nächste Woche mit der Familie nach Südtirol und hoffe da auch ordendlich zum biken zu kommen.
> Wenn ich sowas sehe
> ...



Hab gerade ne Mail von einer Freundin in Riffian (ganz in der Nähe von Meran) gekriegt. Das Wetter ist SUPER. Morgens ist es kalt und nachmittags schön warm und sonnig. Nur hin und wieder mal ein klitzekleines Wölkchen  Kannst den Skiträger wieder abmontieren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2008)

Livecam Bozen:


----------



## gerdi1 (6. Mai 2008)

Bei dem Wetter macht biken wieder richtig Spass


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Mai 2008)

HILFE!......
An alle Stereo Fahrer: Hattet ihr schon irgendwann ein Problem mit eurem Hinterbau (einschließlich Bremse, usw.).....??
Ich habe ein großes. Jedes mal wenn ich bremse Knackt da hinten was. Aber richtig richtig laut. Momentan stehts beim Händler, der hat leider auch keine Ahnung, genau wie ich. Wenn ich jetzt Pech hab muss ich die kompletten Ferien aufs Biken verzichten. UND DAS KANN ICH NICHT ! .....Also wenn ihr irgendetwas wisst bitte sofort Bescheid geben!....(Vermutngen Helfen mir leider nichts! Denn die haben wir alle schon überprüft.)


----------



## Spectrum (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Andi,
ich hatte letztes Jahr auch ein lautes nerviges Knacken und hat das sich durch den Rahmen so laut verstärkt, das wir dachten es kommt vom Hinterbau. Zu guter letzt kam es von der Verbindung vom Sattel zu Sattelstütze. Wir haben im Bikeshop angefangen Schraube für Schraube zu lösen, ein Spritzer Brunox drauf, mit richtigen Drehmoment festziehen und anschließende Probefahrt. Wir hatten jede Schraube auf am Hinterbau, einschließlich Bremse, Laufrad... und dann war es "NUR" der Sattel

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, vlt hilft das ja...
VG
Alex


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (6. Mai 2008)

Mikes Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Stoppelhüpfer
> 
> Als ich mir mein Cube Händler in München gesucht habe, bin ich auf die Internetseite von Rabe Bike München gestollpert. Bike gesehen, in das Bike verliebt dann bei Rabe Probegefahren und sofort gekauft.
> 
> Gruß Mike


Kann ich verstehen.  
Hast Du denn noch irgendwelche Hintergrundinfos zum Bike. Ist ne Sonder Edition aus einem besonderen Anlass, oder extra für den Händler produziert?

Edit: Gerade bei Rabe gelesen. Sonderanfertigung für den Händler.


----------



## tutterchen (6. Mai 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> HILFE!......
> An alle Stereo Fahrer: Hattet ihr schon irgendwann ein Problem mit eurem Hinterbau (einschließlich Bremse, usw.).....??
> Ich habe ein großes. Jedes mal wenn ich bremse Knackt da hinten was. Aber richtig richtig laut.



mein sting hat auch solche geräusche gemacht, lag am zu losen schnellspanner hinten. hat man aber auch nur beim bremsen gemerkt. ansonsten lager einmal mit den vorgegebenen momenten anziehen, gerade die horstlink lager lösen sich ganz gerne etwas.


----------



## Janus1972 (6. Mai 2008)

mein sting (08er) hat so derbe geknackt, dass ich dachte mir fliegt das bike um die ohren. bei mir war es die schraube der dämpferaufnahme die irgendwie spiel hatte. mein dealer hat sie dann eingeklebt. seither habe ich ruhe.


----------



## kastel67 (6. Mai 2008)




----------



## tutterchen (6. Mai 2008)

schick ist sie ja, aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist die newultimate nur bis 75kg freigegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikes Cube (6. Mai 2008)

So jetzt hat mein Sohn (7 Jahre) auch sein Cube 







Glücklicher Vater und Sohn 






Neu Fotos von unserer Tour kommen am Wochenende
Gruß aus München


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Mai 2008)

mein sohn ist 4 1/2 und will natürlich auch schon mit, dass das nicht geht ist klar. wieviel kilometer fährst du mit deinem sohn im schnitt?


----------



## mimo (7. Mai 2008)




----------



## kastel67 (7. Mai 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> schick ist sie ja, aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist die newultimate nur bis 75kg freigegeben



Na und!!    Ich bestehe ja auch nur aus 68 kg geballter Erotik!     Das liegt alles voll im Limit.

Gruß k67


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> HILFE!......
> An alle Stereo Fahrer: Hattet ihr schon irgendwann ein Problem mit eurem Hinterbau (einschließlich Bremse, usw.).....??
> Ich habe ein großes. Jedes mal wenn ich bremse Knackt da hinten was. Aber richtig richtig laut. Momentan stehts beim Händler, der hat leider auch keine Ahnung, genau wie ich. Wenn ich jetzt Pech hab muss ich die kompletten Ferien aufs Biken verzichten. UND DAS KANN ICH NICHT ! .....Also wenn ihr irgendetwas wisst bitte sofort Bescheid geben!....(Vermutngen Helfen mir leider nichts! Denn die haben wir alle schon überprüft.)


 Erstmal Danke für die Tipps.
Bei mir lags letztlich im Prinzip an nichts 
Wir haben jetzt etwas Kupferpaste unter Schnellspanner, und allen Schrauben an Bremse, Bremssattel, etc.
Und o Wunder, es knackt nicht mehr!
Bin echt froh, dass ich mein Bike wieder habe, und dass nichts teures war.
Gruß ANdi


----------



## M. Rittinger (7. Mai 2008)

Tja, meins ist leider nicht ganz so pornös, aber immerhin steht "Cube" drauf...


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2008)

Ist doch nicht schlecht!...(Abgesehen davon gibts eh keine schlechten "Würfel")
Ich würde noch Klickies dran machen, aber naja, das ist wohl geschmackssache; manche mögen sie, manche hassen sie


----------



## Freaky-D (7. Mai 2008)

Bei mir hat jetzt auch das Knacken eingesetzt, zusätzlich rasselt die Kette und die Bremsbeläge sind anscheinend verglast. Gott sei Dank sond es nur noch 20km bis zum Service, brauch ich das nicht selber machen! 
Wobei die Bremsen mach ich morgen oder so mal eben nebenbei, is ja was janz schnelles. 

Also bei dem Wetter durchn Wald cruisen is einfach nur herrlich. Wollt heut eigentlich nur inna Sonne chillen, hab ich dann aber doch noch aufgrafft - zum Glück!  Einfach nur geil! 

Genießt das Wetter!

Greetzz freaky


----------



## M. Rittinger (7. Mai 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schlecht!...(Abgesehen davon gibts eh keine schlechten "Würfel")
> Ich würde noch Klickies dran machen, aber naja, das ist wohl geschmackssache; manche mögen sie, manche hassen sie



Moin Andi,
Danke fürs Lob  
Ich hab aber schon Klickies dran. Ich geb zu, es ist schwer aufm Bild zu erkennen. Ab und an fahr ich auch gerne mal mit "normalem" Schuhwerk.  
Werde wohl bei der nächsten Inspektion dem guten Stück mal ein besseres Kurbelwerk spendieren...mal sehen, was das Budget so hergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2008)

Was für welche Pedale sind das? Und was für Schuhe hast du für die?
Denn ich werde meinem zweit Fahrrad wahrsch. auch einmal "halb klickies" spendieren.


----------



## M. Rittinger (7. Mai 2008)

Das sind SPD-Pedale, also von Shimano. Die genaue Bezeichnung ist wohl PD-M324. Die waren soviel ich weiss auch nicht allzu teuer. Schuhwerk ist ebenfalls von Shimano.
Ich bin mit den Teilen echt super zufrieden. Leisten mir jetzt seit knapp 5 Jahren treuen Dienst. Kann sie echt weiterempfehlen. Selbst bei starker Verschmutzung komme ich noch gut in die Arretierung.


----------



## Mikes Cube (7. Mai 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> mein sohn ist 4 1/2 und will natürlich auch schon mit, dass das nicht geht ist klar. wieviel kilometer fährst du mit deinem sohn im schnitt?


Hallo Janus


Jetzt fährt er mit 7 Jahren so 25 - 28 Km (Asphalt, Schotter ohne Höhenmeter).Als meiner in dem Alter war wie deiner jetzt, haben wir ca. 15- Km gemacht. (musste Ihn aber manchmal motivieren  MC Donald, Eisdiele oder Spielplatz). Wenn er sich jetzt an das neue Bike gewöhnt hat, werde ich mal langsam mit  Motivation an die 33 - 35 Km gehen.
Ich werde auch mal schauen, ob es einen MTB Schnupperkurs bei uns in München gibt, wo er dann richtiges Biken lernt. (kleine Hindernisse, Wurzeln etc.). Bei meinem Sohn ist es aber schon immer so, das er Bewegung an der frischen Luft liebt, und eher TV schaut lieber noch mal ne Runde mit mir fährt.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Bericender (7. Mai 2008)

Das is echt cool wenn er so motiviert ist


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Mai 2008)

jo, danke ,dass ist hilfreich. hab ja noch was zeit.


----------



## MadDogXXL (7. Mai 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Na und!!    Ich bestehe ja auch nur aus 68 kg geballter Erotik!     Das liegt alles voll im Limit.
> 
> Gruß k67



OHOH, das schaut nicht gut aus.
Aus deinem Namen, deinem Anmeldedatum und deiner aktuellen Erotik entnehme ich das du in nur 3,5 Jahren 1 kilo an Erotik ab/zugenommen hast.

Da schlage ich vor weniger von Erotik zu reden und mehr zu kurbeln ,-)

 mad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (8. Mai 2008)

Hi Kastel,

wie wäre ein Bild des kompletten Bikes?


----------



## wilson24de (8. Mai 2008)

schweffl schrieb:


> Hi Kastel,
> 
> wie wäre ein Bild des kompletten Bikes?



seite 157


----------



## barbarissima (8. Mai 2008)

@kastel67
Mal ehrlich, ich wäre im Traum nicht drauf kommen, so ein Bike mit goldfarbenen Parts zu aufzuhübschen  
Aber ich muss zugeben, es sieht klasse aus


----------



## kastel67 (8. Mai 2008)

schweffl schrieb:


> Hi Kastel,
> 
> wie wäre ein Bild des kompletten Bikes?



Guckst Du Post #3919!

Gruß k67


----------



## F1o (8. Mai 2008)

Unsere Cubes beim Einsatz am Bike Festival Wochenende Richtung Passubio. 











Auch in den Südalpen kommt ab 1600m Schnee.


----------



## Zuckerman (11. Mai 2008)

So schön, das muss geschminkt sein!


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2008)

Klingel und Pedale gefallen mir nicht; sonst schöner Würfel!


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2008)

F1o schrieb:


> Unsere Cubes beim Einsatz am Bike Festival Wochenende Richtung Passubio.
> .....
> Auch in den Südalpen kommt ab 1600m Schnee.



 Die Bilder sind echt beeindruckend, sowohl die Bikes im Schnee (hoffentlich musstet ihr da nicht auch noch durchradeln - ich krieg direkt ne Gänsehaut), als auch dein Sting!  

Wie alpentauglich ist das Sting eigentlich? Vom Gewicht ist es natürlich ideal, aber reichen die 100mm Federweg vorne aus, wenn es bergab mal etwas ruppiger wird?




Zuckerman schrieb:


> So schön, das muss geschminkt sein!



Da haste recht! Das Reaction ist ne Augenweide. Ich bin auch von der roten Gabel ganz angetan. So eins ist heute in München während der Qashqai Challenge an mir vorbeigeradelt. Fällt sofort auf in dem Feuermelderrot.


----------



## Zuckerman (12. Mai 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Klingel und Pedale gefallen mir nicht; sonst schöner Würfel!



Ja, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Jedoch:

Pedale: Zum einen bin ich gerne aus den Klickies wenn's über Wurzeln und Gedöhns runter geht und zum anderen sind sie sehr nützlich wenn ich mal mit der Familie "nur so durch die Gegend" mache.

Klingel: Halte ich für sinnvoll um Waldläufer und Waldgänger zu informieren dass da was kommt. Ich mag nicht so gerne "Vorsicht" oder "Achtung" schreien.

P.S: Ich kenne sogar jemanden der hat ein grünes Krokodil mit Zylinderhut zum Hupen an seinem Mountainbike.

Zuckerman


----------



## Nadine_24 (12. Mai 2008)

Nicht nur ein Krokodil mit Zylinderhut, ne eine quietschgrüne Schildkröte hing an Männes Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (12. Mai 2008)

Mein neues 

AMS125 mit komplett XTR, Crossmax ST, Juicy Ultimate, Revelation 426. 

Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstützte werden noch getauscht.


----------



## Maxtheone (12. Mai 2008)

wiegt?


----------



## r19andre (12. Mai 2008)

sehr geil,
bestimmt nen leichtes All Mountain Fully. Gefällt mir so richtig gut.
Weiter so 

Andre


----------



## radelay (12. Mai 2008)

@tbird: welcher Sattel ist denn das genau?

Danke!


----------



## sportzigarette (12. Mai 2008)

Ein wenig älter, aber dennoch ein Würfel.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2008)

Was für ein aujhr ist das genau?`..Schönes Bike, das rot gefällt mir!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2008)

Oh steht ja an der seite...  ....Trotzdem schön!


----------



## Mikes Cube (12. Mai 2008)

Sieht echt super aus. 
Super Farb Kombi.


----------



## speedy76 (12. Mai 2008)

Heute waren wir 4 mal im Donautal unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (13. Mai 2008)

Maxtheone schrieb:


> wiegt?



um die 12kg ... genau gewogen hab ichs noch nicht, werde das schnellstens nachholen 




radelay schrieb:


> @tbird: welcher Sattel ist denn das genau?
> 
> Danke!



issn Selle Italia SLR  145g lt. Küchenwaage.


----------



## ritzelschleifer (13. Mai 2008)

Zuckerman schrieb:


> So schön, das muss geschminkt sein!



Ist das das neue K18 Red? Die Farbe unterscheidet sich schon deutlich von den 'offiziellen' cube bildern... schaut aber trotzdem geil aus. Mein K24 steht zuhause im Keller...
schade das ich erst in zwei Wochen wieder zuhause bin und es sehen kann


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. Mai 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> Hi. Hier mal meine kleine Sammlung.
> 
> 
> ein Sting für den großen




Was für ein geiles Sting!!!!!!! Ist ja auch mein "altes"


----------



## der_fry (13. Mai 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Was für ein geiles Sting!!!!!!! Ist ja auch mein "altes"



naja ein wenig verändert hat es sich mittlerweile schon.

die nobby´s sind michelin dry2 gewichen
der vorbau ist jetzt nur noch 120 lang
die martas hab ich erst gegen avid juciy7 und jetzt gegen formula oro puro getauscht. (ich bin mit den martas einfach nicht klar gekommen)
der fox rp3 ist einem rp23 gewichen
und die fox in der front wird wohl einer f100x oder xtt weichen mal schauen was mir besser gefällt.
ansonsten ist esnoch so wie auf dem bild...


----------



## Rotten67 (13. Mai 2008)

Hier ist meins, habe ich zwar schon im Sting Fred gepostet aber den liest ja nicht jeder:


----------



## Zuckerman (13. Mai 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> Ist das das neue K18 Red? Die Farbe unterscheidet sich schon deutlich von den 'offiziellen' cube bildern... schaut aber trotzdem geil aus. Mein K24 steht zuhause im Keller...
> schade das ich erst in zwei Wochen wieder zuhause bin und es sehen kann



Ja, das ist das neue K18 in rot. Unterschiede zu den offiziellen Cube Bildern sind sicher durch die Komprimierung der Bilder und durch die Qualität der Kamera zu begründen. Ausserdem kann ich es nicht so Heidi-Klum-mässig in Szene setzen.

Zwei Wochen können sehr lang werden wenn so etwas auf einen wartet.

Zuckerman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuckerman (13. Mai 2008)

@ Rotten67: Dein Sting dort oben ist ja wohl kaum zu übertreffen. Und sogar der Rasen ist gemäht. Respekt!

Zuckerman.


----------



## Rotten67 (13. Mai 2008)

Danke!
Ich dachte mir von wegen Leichtbau, kurzer Rasen weniger Gewicht....


----------



## manny1968 (13. Mai 2008)

Ein freunliches Gude aus Hessen @ all,

meinssssssssss. Endlich da. Stereo K18 -bestellt Mitte November 2007 -geliefert mit "nur" 2 Wochen Verspätung Mitte April 2008, wow, mein neuer Audi war nach 6 Wochen da... aber das Stereo ist klar geiler, sorry wegen der Ausdrucksweise ;-) !!!

Ungefähr 900 Km gelaufen, null Probleme 

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/98341]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## tenand (13. Mai 2008)

Wie vor einiger Zeit angedeutet, hier nun das Ergebnis meiner 22-36 Kombination. Läßt sich auch im Gelände super fahren.


----------



## fissenid (13. Mai 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Hier ist meins, habe ich zwar schon im Sting Fred gepostet aber den liest ja nicht jeder:



waren die Fulcrum Laufräder drauf??? Zufrieden???


----------



## Rotten67 (13. Mai 2008)

Die habe ich nachgerüstet.  Ich bin super zufrieden. Wollte zuerst die 1er holen aber der Mehrpreis  für das bisschen an weniger Gewicht lohnte sich nicht für mich.
Ich bin bis jetzt super zufrieden (ca. 400km) laufen rund, sind stabil und der Freilauf erst. Da brauchste keine Klingel...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Wie vor einiger Zeit angedeutet, hier nun das Ergebnis meiner 22-36 Kombination. Läßt sich auch im Gelände super fahren.




was hast du denn da jetzt montiert? Passt das auch an ein AMS??
Bin ich auch am ueberlegen ..... wie hast du denn die Kettenlinie eingestellt??? Ich nutze das grosse Kettenblatt eh nur selten von daher sollte es kein Problem sein. Zur Not beschaffe ich mir noch eine zweite Kurbel, die man dann auch mal schnell montierren kann....Ich denke jedoch ich würde dann gleich noch eine schaltbare KeFü montieren ...


----------



## Blades (14. Mai 2008)

Ui nett nett die Bikes hier
da schäm ich mich ja schon fast ein Bild von meinem Cube Acid 2008 reinzusetzten... mal sehen ob ich die nächsten Tage an ne Digicam rankomme dann Poste ich auch mal welche.
@ Tbird: Bist du der gleiche Tbird wie aus dem Exclaim Forum ?
   wenn ja gute entscheidung das du auch endlich zu Cube gewechselt bist
MfG Blades aka MorTal aka Phil


----------



## tenand (14. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was hast du denn da jetzt montiert? Passt das auch an ein AMS??
> Bin ich auch am ueberlegen ..... wie hast du denn die Kettenlinie eingestellt??? Ich nutze das grosse Kettenblatt eh nur selten von daher sollte es kein Problem sein. Zur Not beschaffe ich mir noch eine zweite Kurbel, die man dann auch mal schnell montierren kann....Ich denke jedoch ich würde dann gleich noch eine schaltbare KeFü montieren ...



Genau die Überlegung hatte ich auch. Benutzte das 44er Kettenblatt so gut wie gar nicht. Paßt auch auf ein AMS; statt des Distanzrings auf der Kettenblattseite baust du einfach den Shiftguard (selbe Breite an den Lagerschalen = 2,5mm). Die Kettenlinie bleibt theoretisch bestehen (du benutzt ja nur noch die beiden kleinen Blätter), praktisch jedoch reduziert sie sich auf 47,5, was gar nicht schlimm ist, weil das AMS hinten eine 47,5 kettenlinie hat!!!
Eine schaltebare KeFü ist auch dran. Du brauchst je nach Bashguard aber lange Kettenblattschrauben.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...vativ-Shiftguide-XR-Kettenfuehrung::2466.html
und
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...s/Truvativ-Bash-Guard-Polycarbonat::2266.html
Lediglich der Bashguard muss für XT etwas modifiziert werden!


----------



## fissenid (14. Mai 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Die habe ich nachgerüstet.  Ich bin super zufrieden. Wollte zuerst die 1er holen aber der Mehrpreis  für das bisschen an weniger Gewicht lohnte sich nicht für mich.
> Ich bin bis jetzt super zufrieden (ca. 400km) laufen rund, sind stabil und der Freilauf erst. Da brauchste keine Klingel...



Woher hast du sie?? was hast du gezahlt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (14. Mai 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> @ Tbird: Bist du der gleiche Tbird wie aus dem Exclaim Forum ?
> wenn ja gute entscheidung das du auch endlich zu Cube gewechselt bist
> MfG Blades aka MorTal aka Phil



hihihi genau der gleiche tbird geistert auch hier rum *ggg*

jau, bulls kann mich mal. service in der werkstatt ist ... ich sag mal ... unter aller sau ... bis auf einen oder zwei leute nur luschen ...

und nach dem DRITTEN rahmenbruch hab ich echt kein bock mehr *gnarf*

cube ->


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Lediglich der Bashguard muss für XT etwas modifiziert werden!


 
Das bedeutet?? Habe nämlich keine Werkstatt zu Hause


----------



## tenand (14. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das bedeutet?? Habe nämlich keine Werkstatt zu Hause



Keine große Sache. Dadurch, dass die XT Kurbelarme etwas breiter sind, mußt du etwas absägen/abfeilen. Siehe Bild


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2008)

manny1968 schrieb:


> Ein freunliches Gude aus Hessen @ all,
> 
> meinssssssssss. Endlich da. Stereo K18 -bestellt Mitte November 2007 -geliefert mit "nur" 2 Wochen Verspätung Mitte April 2008, wow, mein neuer Audi war nach 6 Wochen da... aber das Stereo ist klar geiler, sorry wegen der Ausdrucksweise ;-) !!!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich kann dir das auch für die nächsten 900 Km versprechen! Hab meins jetzt gut 1300km und auch nichts, naja kette gerissen, aber was solls, dafür keinen Platten ..
Auch die Lieferzeit passt mit meiner  bestellt anfang Oktober da gewesen mitte Februar. Naja hat sich gelohnt! Viel spaß noch beim "ausreiten" ;-)


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. Mai 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> der fox rp3 ist einem rp23 gewichen




Hast den eigentlich nun von toxo ersetzt bekommen, oder hast dir gleich nen neuen gekauft?


----------



## der_fry (14. Mai 2008)

über den rp 23 bin ich in der bucht gestolpert bei 153 inc. versand sag ich nicht nein. den rp3 hatte ich mal geöffnet und danach wieder normal zusammengesetzt seitdem verrichtet er anstandslos seinen dienst im sting meiner freundin. werd aber mal auf vorrat nen dichtungssatz bestellen  irgendwann wird das sicher wieder vorkommen dann fliegen die alten dichtungen raus.


----------



## Rotten67 (15. Mai 2008)

Habe bei STec fÃ¼r die 3er 279 â¬ zahlen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## ibinsnur (15. Mai 2008)

und hier auch noch mal, weil gerade abgeholt:






 

10,6 kg so am foto


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (15. Mai 2008)

woa eine rote reba. die will ich haben, aber in air und mit cantis, das währe zu schön.


----------



## messias (15. Mai 2008)

Wunderschön!  

(Nur Züge und Bremsleitungen könnten noch was gekürzt werden. Und aus irgendeinem Grund will mir die Stütze net gefallen.)


----------



## ApH3x (15. Mai 2008)

Bin auch seid neuen stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Bike .... Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## sHub3Rt (15. Mai 2008)

*will auch endlich dazugehören^^

yaya, ich bin schon ruhig und verzieh mich wieder ins wartezimmer^^


----------



## Mikes Cube (15. Mai 2008)

Hab meinem "Würfel" neue Halb-Klicks geschenkt und mir neue Schuhe .
Volle Klicks gehen leider nicht wegen dem fahren mit meinem Sohn.


----------



## ritzelschleifer (15. Mai 2008)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> und hier auch noch mal, weil gerade abgeholt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du solltest dazusagen, dass nicht der original LRS drin ist... sonst wundert sich noch wer wegen dem Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (15. Mai 2008)

aso, das hab ich in dem anderen thread geschrieben, dass i hier was feines von tune drinnen habe ...


----------



## steve81 (16. Mai 2008)

was sind das für flaschenhalter an deinem reaction?


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Mai 2008)

Sind von elite.


----------



## HH_1964 (16. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sind von elite.



Wo bezogen? Im Netz habe ich nix anständiges gefunden. Tipp?


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Mai 2008)

Google -> Elite Flaschenhalter

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...97;page=2;ID=90c15e4fbf84351928b2ed37caf876e6


----------



## ibinsnur (16. Mai 2008)

i habs sie vom bike palast bei uns.


----------



## schymmi (17. Mai 2008)

Wollte hier auch mal endlich was posten.

Hier unsere CUBES in Winterberg.

STEREO und AMS Pro für die Dame. 

schymmi


----------



## Bericender (17. Mai 2008)

Is ja richtiges Exclaim Usertreffen hier


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (17. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meins 

http://fotos-speichern.de/b58e758a209df95f1a]


----------



## lew187 (17. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (17. Mai 2008)

das blau-weisse schaut lässig aus, nur lenker und pedale wären ned so meins.


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Mai 2008)

So wirklich durchdacht schaut das imho nicht aus... solche Klotz Pedalen, Riser, die stabilen Syncros Felgen, aber im Gegensatz dazu die normale Reba und vor allem was hat der Speedneedle in der Konstellation am Bike verloren???
Anstatt der Thomson Parts hätten zudem die Syncros Teile besser gepasst, gerade der weisse Vorbau wäre bei dem Rahmen gut gekommen...


----------



## lew187 (17. Mai 2008)

Die Pedale past zwar nicht zum bike typ, aber ich komm damit gut klar. Der Lenkr ist ein standard low rise.
Weißen Vorbau wollte ich nicht. Die Sattelstütze fand ich von anfang an top. Und der Sattel.. halt was besonderes. Die Reba war schon am bike, ich hab es ja nur umgebaut etwas.
Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Snevern (17. Mai 2008)

So mein Reaction ist auch Bald Fertig  
So sieht es jetzt Schon aus 


















Kommt noch ein Schmolke Lenker ran und ein Leichterer Sattel und Kleinigkeiten!!!


Gruß Arne


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (17. Mai 2008)

Was ist das bitte für ein Sattel ??
Sieht ja klasse aus...


----------



## K0NI (17. Mai 2008)

CUBE-LTD-RIDER schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte für ein Sattel ??
> Sieht ja klasse aus...



Ich schätze nen Selle Italia SLR.


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (17. Mai 2008)

Also der hier ???
Geht ja preislich, wäre ja fast ne überlegung wert.

http://www.bike24.net/p12820.html


----------



## RobGonzoo (17. Mai 2008)

Zum vorsichtigen Wiedereinstieg in das Bikerlager habe ich mir Anfang März die eierlegende Wollmilchsau AMS 125 K18 zugelegt. Bisher nach knapp 2000km noch keine nennenswerten Defekte. Auf dem Bild sind die Strassenreifen für GA Training montiert. Bis auf die Ergogriffe und 324 Shimano-Pedale ganz normal Serie. Bild ist von heute. Halde Hoheward im Landschaftspark Emscherbruch / Ruhrgebiet. Schlechte Lichtverhältnisse, aber man kann das Bike grob erkennen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Mai 2008)

@ Snevern: Schaut sehr gut aus.
Welche Größe ist das denn 18er oder 20er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaiky (17. Mai 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


>



hat vielleicht Jemand eine Adresse im Netz wo ich den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz (siehe Bild von Snevern) bestellen kann? Suche schon eine ganze Weile...

Im voraus besten Dank für eure Hilfe...

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Mai 2008)

Hat eigentlich jeder Cube Händler...

Ruf doch mal bei Rabe an.
Die versenden ja auch. Als ich letzte Woche mit 'nem Kumpel da war hatten die einige an der Wand hängen.


----------



## Snevern (17. Mai 2008)

Das Ist Rahmenhöhe 20 Zoll wiegt jetzt 9921g so wie auf dem Foto!!!

Der Rahmen schutz kann jeder Cube Händler besorgen !!(Wenn er will versteht sich) 

Es ist der SLR  Sattel mit 165g  kommt aber bald runter der ist zu schwer  


Schönen Abend euch allen noch Gruß Arne


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Mai 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Zum vorsichtigen Wiedereinstieg in das Bikerlager habe ich mir Anfang März die eierlegende Wollmilchsau AMS 125 K18 zugelegt. Bisher nach knapp 2000km noch keine nennenswerten Defekte. Auf dem Bild sind die Strassenreifen für GA Training montiert. Bis auf die Ergogriffe und 324 Shimano-Pedale ganz normal Serie. Bild ist von heute. Halde Hoheward im Landschaftspark Emscherbruch / Ruhrgebiet. Schlechte Lichtverhältnisse, aber man kann das Bike grob erkennen.



Geiler Kontrast...das Bild musste mal bei einem trocken Gewitter machen mit Blitzen im Hintergrund...das käme glaube ich noch besser.


----------



## breakdenzer (18. Mai 2008)

@ Snevern - wo gibts de die schwarze Durin - ich find die überall nur in weiß...?


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Mai 2008)

Imho kann man die über jeden Magura Händler bestellen. Magura bietet ja für die Gabeln auch gegen Aufpreis andere Farben an. Einfach mal auf der Magura Homepage schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeAms125 (18. Mai 2008)

So, nachdem ich mich hier registriert habe will ich auch mal meinen Würfel posten.

Cube AMS 125 K24 in Black and Red. Ich habe es seit Dezember 07 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.






Was ich aber auf jeden Fall noch tauschen werde sind die Griffe und der Sattel.
Kann mir jemand einen guten Sattel von Selle Italia empfehlen?


----------



## Snevern (18. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Imho kann man die über jeden Magura Händler bestellen. Magura bietet ja für die Gabeln auch gegen Aufpreis andere Farben an. Einfach mal auf der Magura Homepage schauen.




Genau sie wird dann für dich in dein Farbton gebaut kostet 60 Aufpreis


----------



## messias (18. Mai 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mich hier registriert habe will ich auch mal meinen Würfel posten.
> 
> Cube AMS 125 K24 in Black and Red. Ich habe es seit Dezember 07 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Schickes Bike   Aber warum fährst du seit nem halben Jahr mit diesem häßlichen delben Aufkleber durch die Gegend?


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Mai 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen guten Sattel von Selle Italia empfehlen?



SLR oder halt den Klassiker, also 'nen Flite.
Ich hab mich für mein neues wieder für einen Flite entschieden. Hat sich die letzten 10Jahre in mein Sitzfleisch eingebrannt und das darf die Neuauflage jetzt auch...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k389/a4876/flite-gel-flow-ti-316-schwarz.html?mfid=111

Hab den aber in Pornoweiss genommen  

Das schwarz-rot würde aber imho perfekt an dein Bike passen. Der SLR würde beim Rest zu schmächtig wirken...


----------



## stingbuddy (18. Mai 2008)

wenn jemand ein rad oder nen rahmen für sich oder einen bekannten brauchen sollte, dann hätte ich hier was schönes. 10,9kg sting in 20" teileliste usw steht in den bikemarktanzeigen. 

muss mich leider trennen. probleme mit meinem knie. spielt nicht mehr so richtig mit momentan. das rad wurde erst im feb08 aufgebaut. mit vielen neuteilen und den restlichen parts meines vorherigen stings.


----------



## CubeAms125 (19. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Infos Tyler, ich denke einer von beiden wird es dann werden. Kannst du mir grad noch die markantesten Unterschiede zwischen SLR und Flite sagen?

@ Messias: Gelber Aufkleber wurde gerade entfehrnt


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Mai 2008)

Da bin ich auch überfragt... je nach Modell Gewichtsunterschied 30-50g oder so, der SLR ist etwas zierlicher.
Mir gefällt der Flite besser und finde den bequemer. Fahre den seit dem ersten Titan Modell in jeweils nur leicht modifizierten Versionen an allen Bikes, die ich in der Zeit hatte...
Da Preise nicht großartig schwanken würde ich den im stationären Handel holen, da kannst Du Dir die Sättel erstmal live anschauen und entscheiden welcher deinen Ansprüchen eher gerecht wird...


----------



## CubeAms125 (19. Mai 2008)

Hab grad den Flite Gel Flow Ti 316 in schwarz beim Händler meiner Wahl bestellt! Danke für die Empfehlung!

Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre auf meinem Centurion einen SLR Kit Carbonio. Ist ein Race-Sattel. Aber Touren bis 50 km hab ich auch schon damit gemacht. Aber der Flite Gel Flow ist wohl für dein AMS eine gute Wahl. 
Mein Freundin bekommt demnächst auch ein AMS 125 K24 wie du. Sie freut sich schon riesig und kann es nicht erwarten.. Wir denken auch schon über einen Satteltausch nach.


----------



## Dexter90 (19. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (19. Mai 2008)

geiles teil


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2008)

@ibinsnur : ..geiles gerät , dein rotes !! gefällt mir ausnehmend gut !!!
der , der ´nen guten sattel suchte ...: kein selle , aber top : fizik aliante !!! greez , trek6500- die cube ams cc fährt - natürlich NICHT in damenversion .. pfffffff


----------



## Mikes Cube (19. Mai 2008)

Früh übt sich..... 
Mein Sohn und sein ganzer Stolz der gepflegt werden möchte.






Wer viel Arbeitet brucht auch ne Pause


----------



## MPK (19. Mai 2008)

Das Team 240 von 2008 sieht sehr geil aus.
Aber sage mal, ist der Sattel vom Putzen so weit draussen oder fährt dein Sohn so?  Wenn ja, dann hätte Ihm ja das 260 wohl besser gepasst.?


----------



## Mikes Cube (19. Mai 2008)

Der Sattel ist nur zum Putzen soweit raus, sonst ist er fast kompl. unten. Die Sattelstütze muss noch getauscht werden da sie beim Kauf zerkratzt war. (Aber mein Sohn wollte nicht warten bis die neue da ist , kann ich auch verstehen). Mit 1,27 Meter und 7 Jahren hat man schon seinen eigenen Kopf.


----------



## MPK (19. Mai 2008)

Das kenn ich nur zu gut.  Mein Sohn ist jetzt 8 und das Biken macht ihm immer mehr Spass. Vor allem wenn schöne grosse Pfützen im Weg sind.


----------



## messias (19. Mai 2008)

MPK schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn schöne grosse Pfützen im Weg sind.



Das geht mir auch mit 26 noch kein Stück anders


----------



## fasj (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,
kann ich auch gut verstehen  
Mein Sohn hat mit dem Team 200 angefangen als er sechs war.
Inzwischen hat er es an seinen Bruder weiter gegeben und fährt jetzt ein Scott (jaja, hab ich gebraucht super bekommen).





Aber irgendwann braucht er auch ein neues 

fasj


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann ich auch gut verstehen
> Mein Sohn hat mit dem Team 200 angefangen als er sechs war.
> Inzwischen hat er es an seinen Bruder weiter gegeben und fährt jetzt ein Scott (jaja, hab ich gebraucht super bekommen).
> ...



Dem Bild zu folge wird das dann ein Flying Circus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (20. Mai 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Das geht mir auch mit 26 noch kein Stück anders



...und danach landet es da =


----------



## Onkel Matt (20. Mai 2008)

MPK schrieb:


> ...und danach landet es da =



... und danach sollte es so aussehen!


----------



## MPK (20. Mai 2008)

Onkel Matt schrieb:


> ... und danach sollte es so aussehen!



 

Reaction rein = ELITE raus  

(hoffe das funktioniert wirklich - kann es kaum noch erwarten das der Arbeitstag rum ist  )


----------



## ritzelschleifer (20. Mai 2008)

MPK schrieb:


> ...und danach landet es da =



das gäb bei mir ne derbe WG-Kriese


----------



## Wozee (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt hier jemand das Fritzz K18 von 2008? Würde das gerne ma sehen, hab bis jetzt nut das The One gesehen.

Grüße Wozee


----------



## CQB (21. Mai 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


>



echt top des pic    ... und des Bike natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miles_cube (21. Mai 2008)




----------



## miles_cube (21. Mai 2008)




----------



## rs-ja-adria (21. Mai 2008)

Das ist meins ;P


----------



## Musicman (21. Mai 2008)

Gefällt mir 

Ausser: Bremsleitung hängt durch *erm* 3,90m lange Ventile?


----------



## LoB (21. Mai 2008)

rs-ja-adria schrieb:


> Das ist meins ;P



Das nenn ich mal geil!!!  
(auch wenn der Sattel und die Farbe an sich nich ganz mein Ding sind )


----------



## hako1800 (22. Mai 2008)

Dat is aber auch lang daat ventil


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,
hier mein CUBE im Einsatz:


----------



## rs-ja-adria (22. Mai 2008)

Moin Leute,
Danke das euch meine Rad gefällt 
Den Sattel habe ich drauf weil der komfortabel ist un das mit dem zug habe ich jetzt auch anders gemacht . Und ja haha das mit dem ventil ist so das ich mal eine lange strecke gefahren bin und dann einen platten hate dann musste ich mir ein schlauch kaufen nur leider hatte der händler in dem ort keinen anderern der zu meiner reifen größe passt, auser der mit dem großen ventil


----------



## ritzelschleifer (22. Mai 2008)

rs-ja-adria schrieb:


> Das ist meins ;P


täuscht das, oder drückst du nen abartig dicken gang??? 
Da sehen die 48:16 an meinem Fixie ja richtig schwächlich gegen aus


----------



## no name2606 (22. Mai 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> täuscht das, oder drückst du nen abartig dicken gang???
> Da sehen die 48:16 an meinem Fixie ja richtig schwächlich gegen aus



ich glaube sogar das, das der schwerst möglichste gang ist, oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (22. Mai 2008)

hey,
gestern das "neue" Ghost AMR 7500 Miss
 von G. ausgeführt.. 
auch ein schönes Teil komplett XT...

aber ich bleib bei meinem"altem" Cube AMS 125


----------



## tbird (24. Mai 2008)

Ich muss auch nochmal mein Würfelchen zeigen ... von der Tour heute:


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Mai 2008)

Damit kannst du ja noch an die Eisdiele fahren... ...ist aber auch fast zu schade um dreckig zu machen.


----------



## tbird (24. Mai 2008)

Ja ... fast ... aber zum glück sieht man auf der Aufnahme die Kratzer ned *G*

Ne wird schon gut genutzt das Dingens ... heute erst wieder 56km durch die Trails geballert


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Mai 2008)

ja bin auch erst um 18.00 Uhr zurück gekommen...wahren dann 4 Stunden...muss Morgen aber erst mal sauber machen und nachschauen habe seit 2 Tagen ein Schei... Knacken.


----------



## phreak007 (25. Mai 2008)

So, na dann will ich auch mal  

Grundlage: Cube Reaction von 2005, aber nur der Rahmen ist noch original...


















Gewichte:






Mehr Fotos im Fotoalbum.


----------



## Mr.Large (25. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meins, erst vor 2 Wochen beim Händler abgeholt  





Beim gestrigen Ausritt


----------



## Plextor (25. Mai 2008)

Starkes Bike !!!!

Sag mal überlege mir auch die Ergon Hörnchen an das Stereo zu bauen, kannst mit der Einstellung (Waagerecht)  denn überhaupt fahren ?  am Crossrad habe ich die bissel senkrechter eingestellt.
Gruß Alex




phreak007 schrieb:


> So, na dann will ich auch mal
> 
> Grundlage: Cube Reaction von 2005, aber nur der Rahmen ist noch original...
> 
> ...


----------



## mimo (25. Mai 2008)

noch im Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreak007 (25. Mai 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Starkes Bike !!!!
> 
> Sag mal überlege mir auch die Ergon Hörnchen an das Stereo zu bauen, kannst mit der Einstellung (Waagerecht)  denn überhaupt fahren ?  am Crossrad habe ich die bissel senkrechter eingestellt.
> Gruß Alex



An einem Racebike müssen die schon fast waagerecht stehen, andernfalls wäre das auch ein Anzeichen, dass der Rahmen viel zu groß ist bzw. das Oberrohr zu lang...

Komme damit wunderbar zurecht, eine andere Stellung macht für mich persönlich an diesem Rad anatomisch gesehen auch gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2008)

Sieht immer wieder geil aus, Schwarz mit roten Akzenten. Daran kann ich mich nicht satt sehen. 
Werde bei meinem Cube auch noch ein paar rote Schrauben einbauen.


----------



## k-nipser (25. Mai 2008)

Hi, hier sind unsere zwei - war am Birkensee heute Vormittag  

Beim XMS habe ich einige Teile von meinem drangeschraubt  
- Mavic Crossride LRS
- RFR Prolight Sattelstützte
- Easton EA50 Lenker

... bei meinem hab ich auch wieder ein paar Teile getauscht  
- Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4 - 10° - 90mm
- Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner Hope - rot
- Pedale: CrankBrothers Mallet M - silber

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## ibinsnur (25. Mai 2008)

@mimo

is das ned gefährlich am unterrohr zu klemmen?

ich überleg mir gerade so einen ständer irgendwie in die mauer zu integrieren bzw. irgendeine vorrichtung, damit ich die bikes halbwegs repräsentiv "aufhängen" kann ...


----------



## mimo (27. Mai 2008)

@ibinsnur:

bisher hatten wir so keine Probleme, kommt halt auf den Rahmen an und wie fest manu es einspannt ... bei nem Carbonrahmen würd ich es hier wahrscheinlich auch nicht klemmen ... dann halt lieber an ner alten Sattelstütze.

Nehm aber gern den Ratschlag an, wenn es jemand besser weiß ... ??? keine Ahnung


----------



## mimo (27. Mai 2008)

hab gerade noch mal zwei bilder vom 4ltd mit neuen laufrädern und ne tora 318 s.a. gemacht ... das is jetzt mein "stadtschleifer" 









... das einzige ... was demnächst irgenwann noch weichen muß is der silberne roox-vorbau und die 2.0 michelin, aber schubb ich erst noch runter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wozee (27. Mai 2008)

krasse stadtschlampe^^


----------



## LoB (27. Mai 2008)

Wozu brauchst du in der Stadt 203er Scheiben und Freeride Felgen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2008)

Und dazu noch an nem Hardtail


----------



## S.D. (27. Mai 2008)

mimo schrieb:


> noch im Aufbau




Die Klemmung am Unterrohr tut mir in den Augen weh!

Gruß


----------



## MealsOnWheels (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Wo gibt es denn so eine Trinkflaschenhalterung für die Sattelstütze? Bin da auch schon länger auf der Suche....

Danke!




Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hier mein CUBE im Einsatz:


----------



## ritzelschleifer (27. Mai 2008)




----------



## mimo (27. Mai 2008)

LoB schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du in der Stadt 203er Scheiben und Freeride Felgen?



@LoB: 
bin die ganze zeit mit dem bike bei uns im odenwald gefahren, bei einigen unserer hügel und beim meinem gewicht möcht ich die 203er nicht missen ... war aber erstmal zu faul sie zu demontieren und da ich eh fürs fully alles neu -außer laufräder- gekauft hab, dacht ich mir lass sie einfach drauf

bei den felgen hatte ich nicht aufgepasst, hatte wenn ich ehrlich bin nicht auf die breite sondern mehr auf die optik und den preis geachtet ... ist mir erst aufgefallen wie ich sie ausgepackt hab und die reifen aufziehen wollte ... aber egal ...
wird eben eh nur noch zum spazierenfahren bei meiner freundin in der stadt genutzt


----------



## M!tch (27. Mai 2008)

was habt ihr alle gegen die klemmung am unterrohr? tragt ihr auch eure bikes durch den wald?
im regelfall ist ein mtb-rahmen nicht aus pappe und man kann die klemmstärke auch auf ein vernünftiges maß regeln an den montageständern.


----------



## Musicman (27. Mai 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> http://www.dornig.us/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/cubek24red.jpg



Ay, sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## S.D. (27. Mai 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle gegen die klemmung am unterrohr? tragt ihr auch eure bikes durch den wald?
> im regelfall ist ein mtb-rahmen nicht aus pappe und man kann die klemmstärke auch auf ein vernünftiges maß regeln an den montageständern.



Das Unterrohr ist im Prinzip das schwächste Teil am Rahmen was Druckbelastung anbelangt. Das Problem ist vielleicht weniger die Klemmung, als das Gewicht, das auf der Stelle lastet.
Unser örtlicher CUBE-Händler hat auf diese Weise schon mehrere Rahmen eingedrückt, welche er in seiner Ausstellung auf einem Montageständer präsentiert hatte.
Und der Vergleich mit dem Wald - na ja, ich erspar mir mal einen Kommentar dazu.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (27. Mai 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


>



sehr geiles arbeitsgerät.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2008)

sieht sehr geil aus !!!!!!!


----------



## M!tch (28. Mai 2008)

gefällt mir auch, ist das fertig gekauft oder selbst zusammen gestellt?


----------



## patrese993 (28. Mai 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch, ist das fertig gekauft oder selbst zusammen gestellt?


 auf den ersten Blick würd ich sagen original mit anderem LRS...


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Mai 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> sehr geiles arbeitsgerät.



sieht zwar richtig geil aus in Rot/Weiß aber nach einer gewissen Zeit ist der Sattel und die Griffe leider nicht mehr Weiß. 
Dann kommt noch dazu das du bei den Felgen jede Macke besser siehst als bei einer Schwarzen...ob das so klug wahr die Farbe zu wählen...


----------



## ritzelschleifer (28. Mai 2008)

Bis jetzt sind nur der Laufradsatz und der Sattel gewechselt. Vorbau und Lenker werden auch noch getauscht und dann kann auch 'ne gerade Stütze rein. 
Die Kurbel wollte ich gegen eine Deus XC tauschen, aber die ist für den Rahmen zu filigran. Ich bin noch am überlegen, was man da machen könnte.

Mit weißen Sätteln hatte ich bisher wenig Probleme. Jeans sollte man da beim Fahren nicht anhaben, bei Radhosen gibts aber wenig Probleme. Das Finish von den Felgen scheint recht robust zu sein. Genau weiß ich das dann in nem Jahr.


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön.
Nur die Schwalbes hätte ich gegen die normalen vom Händler tauschen lassen.
Die weissen Akzentlinien an den Reifen sind irgendwie schon etwas "too much"...


----------



## k-nipser (28. Mai 2008)

Hi, geiles Bike  

... also ich finde die Reifen cool - fährt nicht jeder  

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## Freaky-D (28. Mai 2008)

Was kost son Reaction? Sieht wirklich schön aus!
Kumpel sucht nen Hardtail, nur fehlen mir bei denen einfach die Preise... 
Kommt davon wenn man sich nur für Fullys interessiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (28. Mai 2008)

@freaky-D
Das Bike gibt es momentan für...

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/cube-reaction-k24-red/7693.html?c=18

Einmal Fully, immer Fully!!!

Super Link von Dir!Habe ihn gleich Freunden weitergeleitet;-)


----------



## ritzelschleifer (28. Mai 2008)

bei fahrrad.de aber nur noch in 41. rate mal, wer das letzte 46 von denen bekommen hat 

achso und... einmal fully - immer wieder hardtail


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bin nicht so der Freund von diesem sehr kräftigen rot. Aber auf jeden Fall ist mir da zu viel weiß bei.


----------



## Doesel (29. Mai 2008)

Hier meins, seit Anfang der Woche in meinem Besitz


----------



## Cuberider2812 (29. Mai 2008)

@ritzelschleifer:  Weltklasse-Bike! Sieht wirklich super aus!    

Hat jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle von Schwalbe-Reifen mit grauen Streifen? Vorzugsweise Nobby Nic in 2.25? Hab das zwar schon in einem anderen Tröt gefragt, aber nix brauchbares bekommen....


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Mai 2008)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> @ritzelschleifer:  Weltklasse-Bike! Sieht wirklich super aus!
> 
> Hat jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle von Schwalbe-Reifen mit grauen Streifen? Vorzugsweise Nobby Nic in 2.25? Hab das zwar schon in einem anderen Tröt gefragt, aber nix brauchbares bekommen....



Da kannst du auch in noch 20 anderen Tröt´s fragen   die bekommt man nicht öffentlich zu kaufen...die bekommt nur der Cube Händler.... ...wenn du Glück hast kannst du dir ein paar bei Ebay steigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (29. Mai 2008)

sehr nettes bike, zwar sehr rot aber geil. 

da brauchste nichtmal licht im dunkeln, oder?


----------



## Cuberider2812 (29. Mai 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Da kannst du auch in noch 20 anderen Tröt´s fragen   die bekommt man nicht öffentlich zu kaufen...die bekommt nur der Cube Händler.... ...wenn du Glück hast kannst du dir ein paar bei Ebay steigern.



Lt. Cube soll man die wirklich beim Cube-Händler vor Ort bekommen. Leider hat meiner davon noch nie was gehört...und ich hab sogar noch andere gefragt...


----------



## BackfireLX (29. Mai 2008)

Hab nur den hier gefunden...

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...71;page=1;ID=70fd0c9f0192c723a61d5c35872a36e7

Is halt silber und ein RR... aber zumindest streifen hat er


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Mai 2008)

.von wegen digen, die man nur überden cube händler bekommt...suche schon ewig weisse barends . cube hat mal welche verbaut , dann nicht mehr- und nu´hab´ich am  neuen carbon ht wieder welche  entdeckt . hab´cube selber angeschrieben ,leider keine antwort erhalten . mein händler in frankfurt zuckt auch nur mit den schultern .. weiuss einer rat , wie ich an solche weissen teile komm´... im ebay leider auch fehlanzeige . wer welche hat , will sie anscheinend auch behalten ..snüff .. danke für ´nen guten tip !! greez !


----------



## Doesel (29. Mai 2008)

zur Not Pulverbeschichten lassen!? Hier im Forum gibts doch nen Ansprechpartner, der sowas scheinbar sehr oft macht? Je nach Material sollte das ja kein Problem sein


----------



## Beerchen (29. Mai 2008)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Hab nur den hier gefunden...
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...71;page=1;ID=70fd0c9f0192c723a61d5c35872a36e7
> Is halt silber und ein RR... aber zumindest streifen hat er



Hi,
hab das hier gefunden ...



elBendito schrieb:


> Tantebrisco schrieb:
> 
> 
> > www.mtb-store.de
> ...


----------



## whiteshark (29. Mai 2008)




----------



## whiteshark (29. Mai 2008)

Auch in der Altmark kann man es mitunter krachenlassen!


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Mai 2008)

@whiteshark : sehr schönes bike !!!!!


----------



## kastel67 (31. Mai 2008)

Nun in der "Langstreckenausführung" mit zwei Flaschenhaltern. Der eigentliche Grund warum meine Wahl auf den Cube AMS gefallen ist. Außerdem neu: Der hinter Reifen Conti Race King 2,2 Supersonic, der Kettenstrebenschutz und die goldene Kette. Die Mavic Aufkleber von den Felgen habe ich auch entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (31. Mai 2008)

Schickes Bike! Obwohl Gold eigentlich nicht mein Fall ist, gefällts mir hier sehr gut!






So, morgen fahr ich mit meinem LDT Race meinen ersten Marathon.


----------



## Mikes Cube (31. Mai 2008)

Viel Spaß und Viel GLück Morgen  .
Was hast Du für ne Ausstattung an Deinem Race. Ich selber fahre LTD PRO.
Gebe mal bescheid, wie sich Dein Bike geschlagen hat.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Boris2401 (31. Mai 2008)

Also ist im Serienzustand außer die LX-Schalthebel hab ich gegen die XT getauscht. 
Also ich denke, mein Bike schlägt sich gut. Ob ichs auch tu, werden wir sehen...


----------



## r19andre (31. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meins und das meines Kollegen in Garmisch am Schachhaus.





Andre


----------



## Dynatechrider (31. Mai 2008)

Die Cubes die ich hier sehe, haben ja alle eine tolle Optik, aber werden die auch gefahren? Meins ist bereits 5 Jahre alt und bereits einge Narben davon getragen.


----------



## Doesel (31. Mai 2008)

@kastel67: sieht sehr geil aus, trifft meinen Geschmack. Könntest du mir erklären, wie du das alles so "einfärben" konntest?! Gerne auch per PM  

@r19andre: geile Kulisse! Da würd ich auch gerne mal fahren...  Achja, die Bikes sind auch schick


----------



## -borsti- (31. Mai 2008)

mein noch im bau befindlichen LTD CC


----------



## Trumpf (31. Mai 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Schickes Bike! Obwohl Gold eigentlich nicht mein Fall ist, gefällts mir hier sehr gut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du morgen diese Startnummer hinter dir auftauchen siehst, dann weisst du das du zu langsam bist.
 




Ist morgen auch mein erstes Mal.


----------



## kastel67 (31. Mai 2008)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Die Cubes die ich hier sehe, haben ja alle eine tolle Optik, aber werden die auch gefahren? Meins ist bereits 5 Jahre alt und bereits einge Narben davon getragen.



Moin,

dieses Jahr bisher: Kellerwald, Gäsbock, Schinderhannes und Rhens. Geplant: Kiedrich, Erbeskopf, Eppstein, St. Ingbert, Keiler, Neustadt, Boppard. Mehr als genug Auslauf für Naben und Narben.   

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (31. Mai 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> @kastel67: sieht sehr geil aus, trifft meinen Geschmack. Könntest du mir erklären, wie du das alles so "einfärben" konntest?! Gerne auch per PM
> 
> @r19andre: geile Kulisse! Da würd ich auch gerne mal fahren...  Achja, die Bikes sind auch schick



Moin,

wie was einfärben?   Das ist ein ganz normales Foto von meinem Rad bei mir hinterm Haus.

Gruß k67

PS: OK, ein wenig Silikon Spray habe ich schon auf die Reifenflanken gemacht.


----------



## Boris2401 (31. Mai 2008)

@ Trumpf: Hoffe, wenn du an mir durchfährst, hast mitleid und schiebst mich ins Ziel. ;-)


----------



## dirkbalzer (1. Juni 2008)

Mein Cube LTD Pro 2007


----------



## Boris2401 (1. Juni 2008)

So, die Worldwlass Marathon Challange 2008 in Offenburg ist geschichte!

Erstmal:
So sah ich vor dem Start aus:






Und so, nach der Zieleinfahrt:







Bin die 32km und 820Hm gefahren.
Das Rennen war so naja...
Nach 8 km kurz vor der Spitze des ersten Anstiegs hatte ich einen Krampf im linken Waden und musste kurz absteigen. Dann bin ich bei der darauf folgenden Abfahrt nicht wirklich vorran gekommen weil zuviel Verkehr war.
Und 3 km vor schluss hats mich auf nem schmalen Weg geschmissen. Bin zu schnell um die Kurve, von der Ideallinie gekommen, und konnt aufem nassen Gras nicht halten. Bin dann direckt in ne Dornenhecke gerast. Da lag ich dann... Aber mir hat dann gleich ein anderer Mitfahrer hat mir dann netterweise aufgeholfen und ich konnt weiterradeln.

Fazit: Trozt des Sturzes und dem Krampf bin ich eigentlich mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden.

Hab in meiner Kategorie den 31. Platz belegt. (von 47) 
Meine Zeit: 1h 50min 41,9sec  (1.Platz war 1h 24)
Von allen Männern auf der 32km Strecke war ich 125. von 203)

Meine Trainingsbestzeit war 1h50 und die hätte ich heute unterboten. Naja... Für das, dass ich erst 6 Wochen Mountainbike fahr und vorher groß kein Sport gemacht hab, bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## Trumpf (1. Juni 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Fazit: Trozt des Sturzes und dem Krampf bin ich eigentlich mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden.



Glückwunsch.. super Zeit wenn man bedenkt wie lange du erst fährst.

ich war 3:10 unterwegs auf der 63Km Strecke. Sturzfrei, aber nicht Krampffrei. am allerletzten kurzen Anstieg, 10 meter vor der Kuppe bekam ich meinen Krampf im Oberschenkel.


----------



## HH_1964 (2. Juni 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hier mal meins und das meines Kollegen in Garmisch am Schachhaus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das Bild aktuell ? Ich möchte nämlich nächstes WE auf den Schachen. Ist alles fahrbar (Zwecks Schnee) ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doesel (2. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie was einfärben?   Das ist ein ganz normales Foto von meinem Rad bei mir hinterm Haus.
> 
> ...



meinte die goldgefärbten Parts natürlich


----------



## kastel67 (2. Juni 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> meinte die goldgefärbten Parts natürlich



Moin,

die sind Goldeloxiert! Da ist nichts eingefärbt! 

Gruß k67


----------



## Doesel (2. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die sind Goldeloxiert! Da ist nichts eingefärbt!
> 
> Gruß k67



das meinte ich damit...


----------



## r19andre (2. Juni 2008)

HH_1964 schrieb:


> Ist das Bild aktuell ? Ich möchte nämlich nächstes WE auf den Schachen. Ist alles fahrbar (Zwecks Schnee) ??



Jup, war am letzten Dienstag oben.Ist eigentlich alles fahrbar.Aber runter wirds an den Beinen schei.... kalt wegen dem Tauwasser.

Andre


----------



## home (2. Juni 2008)

..servus, bin´s mal wieder nach längerer pause.. sind ja viele tolle räd´l dazugekommen!!! hab mein kleines team nun auch soweit im endstadium,werden evtl. nur noch kleinigkeiten(sattelschelle/vorbau) getauscht..ansonsten find ich,reichts nun mit dem aufbau als nächstes wird auf des fully gespart und dann mal weitersehen


----------



## Wozee (2. Juni 2008)

Schönes Rad! Wie sind die Reifen eigentlich? Sehen so aus als hätte man da nur halt auf trockenem fesen Untergrund.


----------



## home (2. Juni 2008)

..dank´schön!!!die ff kannst auch auf leichten waldwegen fahren aber sind schon ein"wenig"pannenanfällig..die karkasse is´ja wirklich nur ein hauch..rollen aber wie die sau   naja,bin zurzeit ja viel im stadtbereich unterwegs,also asphalt und da sind sie unschlagbar...werd mir noch die neuen rr holen,überleg halt nur ob in 2.1 oder2.25


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. Juni 2008)

Na dann will ich meins auch mal zeigen


----------



## cubedriver78 (3. Juni 2008)

Endlich mal kein schwarzes Bike! Sehe Du hast das Bike mit ein paar hochwertigeren Parts ausgerüstet.Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. Juni 2008)

Jupp, es ist der Attention Rahmen mit der LTD Team Ausstattung welche aber auf kpl XT umgebaut wurde und dazu noch ein paar DT Swiss Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (3. Juni 2008)

Die Kurbel passt auch optisch sehr gut ans Rad.Net so langweilig wie dauernd diese Shimanokurbeln und die Laufräder sind auch toll.Gutes Styling.Viel Spaß damit.


Grüßle


----------



## Lumbi (3. Juni 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..dank´schön!!!die ff kannst auch auf leichten waldwegen fahren aber sind schon ein"wenig"pannenanfällig..die karkasse is´ja wirklich nur ein hauch..rollen aber wie die sau   naja,bin zurzeit ja viel im stadtbereich unterwegs,also asphalt und da sind sie unschlagbar...werd mir noch die neuen rr holen,überleg halt nur ob in 2.1 oder2.25



Kannst du mal auf das " ein wenig Pannenanfällig" etwas näher eingehen?
Gerne auch per PN...

Viel Spaß noch mit deinem Bike


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Juni 2008)

Einfach mal danach suchen...
Die FFs sind zwar sauleicht, aber der Pannen-/Durchschlagsschutz geht gegen 0.
Für die City OK, aber wenn man ins Gelände oder längere Touren fährt sollte man Ersatzschläuche dabei haben oder lieber gleich etwas schwerere Reifen mit besserem Schutz montieren.


----------



## Musicman (3. Juni 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> Kannst du mal auf das " ein wenig Pannenanfällig" etwas näher eingehen?
> Gerne auch per PN...
> 
> Viel Spaß noch mit deinem Bike



Zitat Schwalbe Hp: "Warnung! An alle, die immer alles wollen: Furious Fred ist der schnellste MTB Reifen, den es je gab! Aber: Er ist kein Allrounder. Der Grip ist begrenzt und das Pannenrisiko hoch."


----------



## home (3. Juni 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> Kannst du mal auf das " ein wenig Pannenanfällig" etwas näher eingehen?
> Gerne auch per PN...
> 
> Viel Spaß noch mit deinem Bike


 schau dir des profil an..und du weißt,da is´nicht viel gummi bis zum schlauch!!!!es reichen mitunter wirklich nur ein paar kleine scharfe schotter-/rollsplittsteine oder anderes scharfes zeugs aus um dir nen´plattfuß zu bescheren..


----------



## fasj (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,
so jetzt kommt nochmal meins.  

Südtirol 15.5 auf dem Weg vom Mendelpass zum Roen auf 1600m.
Hab die Tour dann leider abgebrochen, da ab 1783m ein fahrbarer Forstweg abwärts ging, und vor mir noch 250hm auf 2050m Schneetragestrecke lag. 
War mir zu gefährlich allein  





Im Tal haben meine Kinder im unbeheizten Pool gebadet.  

fasj


----------



## tutterchen (4. Juni 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Zitat Schwalbe Hp: "Warnung! An alle, die immer alles wollen: Furious Fred ist der schnellste MTB Reifen, den es je gab! Aber: Er ist kein Allrounder. Der Grip ist begrenzt und das Pannenrisiko hoch."



und auch der rasende ralph hat zwei wirkliche schwächen: loser schotter und dornen !


----------



## Musicman (4. Juni 2008)

Ich bin viel auf losem Schotter unterwegs gewesen, bis jetzt keine Panne


----------



## Ibon76 (4. Juni 2008)

HELLO!

Nobody has a Cube AMS HPC?.. because I haven´t seen any cube ams hpc picture..(no official web photos)

thanks !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibon76 (4. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Nun in der "Langstreckenausführung" mit zwei Flaschenhaltern. Der eigentliche Grund warum meine Wahl auf den Cube AMS gefallen ist. Außerdem neu: Der hinter Reifen Conti Race King 2,2 Supersonic, der Kettenstrebenschutz und die goldene Kette. Die Mavic Aufkleber von den Felgen habe ich auch entfernt.





auuuuuuaaa 


How many Kilos??


----------



## kastel67 (4. Juni 2008)

Ibon76 schrieb:


> auuuuuuaaa
> 
> 
> How many Kilos??



Completely with all parts and computer (HAC4) 11,3 kg. Not really easily, but stably enough for a marathon without breakdown.

k67


----------



## Mister P. (4. Juni 2008)

Hi K67,

hast du ne Teileliste von dem bike? Welche Rahmengröße ist das? 18"?

Gruß
Reinhard


----------



## Ibon76 (4. Juni 2008)

My AMS PRO on Gran Canaria..


----------



## kastel67 (4. Juni 2008)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Hi K67,
> 
> hast du ne Teileliste von dem bike? Welche Rahmengröße ist das? 18"?
> 
> ...



Moin,

Teileliste mal so grob aus dem Bauch:

Rahmen 18" mit Manitou 3way (Gebraucht gekauft)
Laufräder DT240,Mavic717; CXRay, RaceKing SS bzw. Explorer SS
Sattel Speedneedle 

vom Polsterer Gold bezogen,
Flaschenhalter Elite Patao entlackt, 

gestrahlt und gold eloxiert,
Schaltwerk, Kurbel und Umwerfer XT, Schaltgrifft SRAM Attack, Kette KMC
Stütze New Ultimate 31,6 (dafür habe ich das Sattelrohr 2/10 aufreiben lassen).
Vorbau Syntace F99, 

Lenker Syntace irgendwas
Spacer und Lenkerendstopfen Hope
Griffe RR Lenkerband zweilagig,
Innenlager

/Steuersatz Acros

,
Bremsen Formula K18,
Schaltzüge Nokon,
Pedale Exustar Titan 

irgendwas mit SPD,


----------



## crush-er (4. Juni 2008)

@K67

...hab  in diversen bike-shops nachgefragt, wegen sattelrohr aufreiben lassen. haben alle gesagt, machen wir nicht! wo hast du das machen lassen?

gruß crusher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -CuBe- (4. Juni 2008)

Mein LTD Race in Österreich


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes Bild!!
1a Landschaft, und dann noch ein schöner Würfel im wunderbaren ltd race blau ..echt schön!


----------



## lew187 (4. Juni 2008)

Da kommt das blau schön rüber.
Aber der sattel steckt ja mal tief...


----------



## beuze1 (4. Juni 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Aber der sattel steckt ja mal tief...



Nö..


----------



## Dexter90 (4. Juni 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Nö..




Eigentlich ja schon


----------



## kastel67 (4. Juni 2008)

crush-er schrieb:


> @K67
> 
> ...hab  in diversen bike-shops nachgefragt, wegen sattelrohr aufreiben lassen. haben alle gesagt, machen wir nicht! wo hast du das machen lassen?
> 
> gruß crusher



www.radsport-smit.de

Hochklassiger Händler der sich einen angestellten Zweiradmechaniker Meister leistet. Von der Festigkeit sind die 2/10 mm ohne Belang. Sind pro Seite 1/10 mm Alu die wegkommen.

Gruß k67


----------



## tayke (4. Juni 2008)

-CuBe- schrieb:


> Mein LTD Race in Österreich


Die Landschaft ist wirklich schön! Da würde ich auch germ mal fahren...


----------



## patrese993 (4. Juni 2008)

lew187 schrieb:


> Da kommt das blau schön rüber.
> Aber der sattel steckt ja mal tief...



naja... bei ner entsprechenden Abfahrt sieht meiner auch so aus...


----------



## Teamdejan (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

mein Cube LTD Team 2008 könnt Ihr euch auch bei www.youtube.de mal anschauen. Eifach Cube LTD Team in der Suchleiste eingeben oder folgendem link folgen:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOBZc8PEg


würde mich freuen wenn Ihr ein Kommentar dazu abgebt!


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Juni 2008)

Schöne Pusteblume...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (5. Juni 2008)

@Teamdejan

schickes Bike. Der Rahmen gefällt mir auch besser als der schwarze LTD Team  . Was haste denn für das Bike bezahlt?


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juni 2008)

In schwarz gefällt es mir besser. Ansonsten bestimmt ein gutes 999  Einsteiger Hardtail mit viel Tuningpotenzial.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juni 2008)

Teamdejan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Cube LTD Team 2008 könnt Ihr euch auch bei www.youtube.de mal anschauen. Eifach Cube LTD Team in der Suchleiste eingeben oder folgendem link folgen:
> 
> ...



Warum Bike Tech? Kommts aus Nußloch?


----------



## sHub3Rt (5. Juni 2008)

endlich isses da, auch wenn ein monat wartezeit im vergleich zu anderen wirklich kurz ist, wars für mich doch schon verdammt lang. 

fährt sich traumhaft, damit machen sowohl wald als auch straße, schotter und sonst alles spaß 









und hier die kassette, weil ich des rot eloxierte bauteil dadrin so schön find 





geändert wird erstmal nichtmehr viel, es fehlen nurnoch ein kettenstrebenschutz (den braucht man auch wirklich^^) und ein paar nette barends.... allerdings hab ich noch keine idee welche.

achja, und die aufkleber auf den felgen müssen in einer freien minute noch runter, die stören mich irgendwie^^

gleich montag gehtz wieder raus, solange das wetter halbwegs mitspielt^^


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Schickes Reaction!
Heute war es bei mir nach 6 Wochen endlich auch so weit.
Mein Reaction Rahmen ist eingetroffen. 
Jetzt muss nur noch (fast) alles ab vom CUBE LTD und dran an das Reaction. Mit viel GlÃ¼ck kann ich am Wochenende eine erste Runde drehen und nÃ¤chstes Wochenende gehtâs zu 24h Rennen nach Chemnitz.


----------



## KSC_FAN91 (5. Juni 2008)

Hier mein neues Reaction K24:






















Nach der ersten Fahrt:







Leider bin ich bzw. meine Oro vom Geberkolbenproblem betroffen...
Mal schauen ob ich das Ding selbst repariert bekomme - will nicht 2 Monate warten...


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juni 2008)

Was für ein Reaction ist das denn?

Bremsen sehen nach K18ern aus (oder gibt's die K24 auch in schwarz?), aber die haben ja normalerweise weder SRAM Schaltwerk, noch DT oder die Thomson Setback...
Ist das ein 22er Rahmen?

Edit: Die Frage galt dem Reaction von sHub3Rt... 

Das mit der K24 an deinem Bike hat meine Frage bzgl. Modell ja dann auch schon geklärt...


----------



## KSC_FAN91 (5. Juni 2008)

Wie oben geschrieben, K24.
Wurde allerdings vom Händler von einem K18 umgebaut, vlt. kann mal jemand schnell drüber schauen und sagen ob noch irgendwo K18-Teile verbaut sind?
Und es ist ein 18" Rahmen


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, auch wenn die Frage wie beschrieben nicht deinem Bike galt 

An K18 Teilen fällt mir spontan nur die RFR Sattelstütze auf.
Das K24 hat imho die Thomson Setback verbaut.

Wie groß bist Du denn (wenn ich das mal fragen darf)?
Ich war die Tage mit nem Kumpel bei einem örtlichen Händler, da er auch nach einem Reaction sucht, aber das war weder in 18", noch in 20" da.
Er ist wie ich so um die 186-187 groß, ich hätte ihm spontan nach den Cube Daten zum 20er geraten, aber da ich noch die Geometrie vom Yeti gewohnt bin und die eh etwas sportlicher fahre bin ich mir da nicht sicher wozu ich ihm eher raten soll wenn wir die Suche eingrenzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KSC_FAN91 (5. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> An K18 Teilen fällt mir spontan nur die RFR Sattelstütze auf.
> Das K24 hat imho die Thomson Setback verbaut.


 
Ich glaub es hackt! Danke, das wäre mir nie aufgefallen.
Und wie sieht es mit den Bremsen aus? 
Habe die K24 bei Google wirklich nirgends in Schwarz gefunden.
Die Griffe haben den verstellbaren Druckpunkt, aber woran erkenne ich ob die restliche Bremse K18 oder K24 ist?


Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du denn (wenn ich das mal fragen darf)?


1,75, und der Rahmen passt imho perfekt[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juni 2008)

K24 ist auf den Bremssätteln.
Wird dann schon stimmen. Mich hatte das schwarz nur auch gewundert.
Die weisse gibt es ja imho auch nur am roten K24.
Es werden ja teils auch extra OEM Teile für Großhersteller gefertigt.
Die DT 180er Laufräder bekommt man z.B. ja so auch nicht im Handel, sondern nur an Bikes von Cube, Radon, etc.


----------



## CubeAms125 (6. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist es der vestellbare Druckpunkt, der die K24 von der K18 unterscheidet (hab selbst ne K24 in weiß). Der Bremsblock ist sowohl bei der K18 als auch bei der K24 gleich glaube ich auch wenn sie ne andere Farbe haben, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, finde ich deinen schwarzen Bremsblock mit der teilweisen roten Lackierung optisch echt gut! Schönes bike hast du da.


----------



## Mister P. (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,

CubeAms125 hat recht, unterschiede zwischen K18 und K24 ist die Druckpunktverstellung. Soviel ich weiß haben die K24 am reaction auch Carbonhebel, zumindest die am roten.

Gruß


----------



## k-nipser (6. Juni 2008)

... heute habe ich mein hinteres Laufrad bekommen ...

- Felge: DT Swiss EX 5.1d
- Nabe: Hope Pro 2 rot
- Speichen: Sapim Race 2.0/1.8 schwarz
- Nippel: Messing schwarz
- XT Cassette 11-32

Jetzt wird nur noch auf die XTR-Shifter, XT-Shadow Schaltwerk und XT *oder* XTR Kurbel gespart!   

... muss packen - es geht für 9 Tage nach Garmisch jetzt ... 

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## ratko (6. Juni 2008)

Mein LTD cc 2008, Bilder von der heutigen Tour:




Am Bärensee, Stuttgart








Blick auf Stuttgart

Gruß und Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (6. Juni 2008)

Gibts zwar schon im Ltd Race Thread, aber die meisten gucken da ja nicht... . 18".


----------



## kastel67 (6. Juni 2008)

Moin,

wenn jetzt Landschaftsbilder aktuell sind....mein AMS beim artgerechten Freigang.





Gruß k67


----------



## r19andre (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

krass, was ist das für ein Survival bag am LTC Race?

Hast du da ein ganzes Reserverad drin?

andre

Ansonsten schickes Serienbike


----------



## 900degrees (6. Juni 2008)

Ist das Teil vom Aldi... fÃ¼r 5â¬ isses okay und man bekommt bequem Tool, Schlauch, Portemonnaie + Telefon rein. OK, dann is immernoch Luft  

Kommt noch was anderes dran, aber erstmal gibts wichtigeres.. Pedale+Schuhe kommen die Tage, dann ein anstÃ¤ndiges Minitool, nen Sigma 2006 MHR, und dann nach und nach ein paar leichtere Teile (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel & -stÃ¼tze). Was ist da empfehlenswert? Sollte schon was aushalten, aber leichter sein, als der Easton Kram (was ja keine Kunst ist ). Wenn sich wer berufen fÃ¼hlt mir was zu empfehlen, gern per PM.


----------



## Bayer (6. Juni 2008)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> ... muss packen - es geht für 9 Tage nach Garmisch jetzt ...



das pech hier ist seit tagen totales piss wetter


----------



## home (7. Juni 2008)

..bei den landschaftsbildern schließ ich mich an!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 so..hab mir die rr´08 in 2.25 geholt und die ff erstmal runtergeworfen..für trockene,feste untergründe echt ideal aber der rr is´nu auch ne wahre pracht,hat heut alles bei..schotter,asphalt,forst usw. und der rollt prima schwalbe sei dank,echt gute arbeit geleistet


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juni 2008)

Na dann warte mal deine erste Matschtour ab...  wirst noch deine Freude haben...


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juni 2008)

auch mal wieder ein Bild von meinem AMS 125
heute auf Regen - Tour  




.
.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

Bei den Landschaften mach ich mit 





und bei der artgerechten Bewegung


----------



## 900degrees (7. Juni 2008)

Die Farbe gefällt mir immer mehr, würds gern mal live sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mal wieder in FFM bin 
Die Farbe ist einfach der Hammer


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> auch mal wieder ein Bild von meinem AMS 125
> heute auf Regen - Tour
> 
> 
> ...



schönes Bild ... und gedropped?


----------



## Bergarbeiter (8. Juni 2008)

Anlass:
Streckenvorstellung MTB-Marathon Biesenrode


----------



## Giant XTC (9. Juni 2008)

Hier mal schnell zwei Profis am Start


----------



## Syncros83 (9. Juni 2008)

Mein neues Cube LTD Pro 2008 in Milky-Green.
Ein super Bike!!! Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf. Mir hat es zuvor noch nie so viel Spaß gemacht ein Fahrrad zu putzen . Von der genialen Optik könnte ich, glaube ich, nie genug bekommen. Das Fahrverhalten gefällt mir sehr gut und ich bin sehr überrascht wie man im Vergleich zu meinem alten 2Danger auf eine hohe Geschwindigkeit kommt.
Der Lenker wird noch gegen einen geraden ausgetauscht und ein Cube Strebenschutz wird noch montiert.


----------



## Musicman (9. Juni 2008)

Geile Farbe


----------



## pirata (9. Juni 2008)

japp, die farbe ist geil  
hab die gleiche Farbe genommen, sieht besser aus als in schwarz


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Juni 2008)

Mal was Anderes.
Gefällt mir besser als das blau/weisse.
1-2 farbige Akzente (OK, wird schwer bei der Farbe) und ein etwas schmalerer Sattel und es wäre top.
Siehr aber so schon gut und viel teurer aus als es ist


----------



## Syncros83 (9. Juni 2008)

Danke für eure positiven Meinungen 
Die Felgen sind mit etwas rot beinhaltet. Finde das besser, als wenn sie komplett schwarz/weiss wären. Ein ganz schmaler Sattel wäre mir wegen der Optik auch lieber gewesen. Aber da ich nicht so oft fahre, brauche einen der einen Kompromiss aus guter Optik und einigermaßen gutem Komfort bietet. In der Sonne verwandelt sich das Grün in ein Goldgrün. Sieht atemberaubend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2008)

Oh jaa! von dem gold grün meines stereos kann ich dank Gibs die nächsten 2 wochen nur träumen


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Juni 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Oh jaa! von dem gold grün meines stereos kann ich dank Gibs die nächsten 2 wochen nur träumen



Klarer Fall für NCIS


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2008)

naja fast


----------



## beuze1 (9. Juni 2008)

kleine Räder.. 
große Räder... 










@ Syncros83
sehr schönes Bike
die farbe ist einfach geil..


----------



## Spectrum (9. Juni 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...kann ich dank Gi*P*s die nächsten 2 wochen nur träumen


... na hoffentlich ist Deinem Stereo nix passiert . 
Wie hast du das bitte angestellt?

Mich hat es letztes Jahr mit meinem grünen Dingens auch ziemlich hart gestreckt.. das erste was den Boden berührt hat war der Helm, der dann auch zerbrochen ist. Bin aber heilfroh, dass ich außer einer Stauchung der Halswirbelsäule nix weiter hatte. 14 tage den Kopf nicht bewegen können..
Zum Glück ist meinem Stereo nix passiert

Gute Besserung!! 

VG Alex


----------



## Cuberider2812 (10. Juni 2008)

Wollte meines frisch geputzt auch mal präsentieren...

Cube AMS Pro '06 K8, 22 Zoll, XT-Shadow '08, XT-Kurbel '08, XT-Pedale '08, Sram-Kassette (roter Spider), Sram-Kette, Sattel Specialized Alias

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wozee (10. Juni 2008)

wie aus dem Ei gepellt


----------



## fasj (10. Juni 2008)

Möchte auch mal wieder so eine sauberes Bike  

Wie macht ihr das  
Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Die eloxierte Oberfläche sauber zu bekommen ist echt blöd.

Bisher hab ich es mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt und dann mit einem Tuch nachgerieben. Das Ergebniss sieht man aber erst, wenn es trocken ist.

Manchmal ärgert es mich, nicht doch das BlacknRed genommen zu haben. Aber eloxiert sollte wiederstandsfähiger sein. Klar unter der Dreckschicht...

fasj


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2008)

Spectrum schrieb:


> ... na hoffentlich ist Deinem Stereo nix passiert .
> Wie hast du das bitte angestellt?
> 
> Mich hat es letztes Jahr mit meinem grünen Dingens auch ziemlich hart gestreckt.. das erste was den Boden berührt hat war der Helm, der dann auch zerbrochen ist. Bin aber heilfroh, dass ich außer einer Stauchung der Halswirbelsäule nix weiter hatte. 14 tage den Kopf nicht bewegen können..
> ...



Danke erstmal!
also nein is nix schlimmes passiert. das schlimmste was evtl. sein könnte wär ein leichter seitenschlag am vorderrad, aber gut passiert halt.
Und der witz bei dem gannzen ist, dass es mich in meinen anderthalb - zwei jahren noch nie so richtig gelegt hat, und ich jetzt auf der straße geflogen bin. Grund war wohl zu viel gepäck und dadurch dann einhändigfahren. und dann eben verschätzt, und nur vorne bremsen können, in die kurve und naja eben hingeflogen.
Dauert ja nur noch 2-3 wochen, is also nich soooo schlimm


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Juni 2008)

mein LTD Pro. Änderungen seit dem letzten mal: Barends wieder montiert, Pedale getauscht (alt: Eggbeater C, neu: Shimano XT), Züge gekürzt, Dreck hinzugefügt.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## cubedriver78 (10. Juni 2008)

@Nafets190   Sieht super aus mit der Gabel.Noch ein paar schönere Laufräder und es wäre perfekt meiner Meinung nach


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juni 2008)

Dein LTD Pro gefällt mir auch sehr.  Bin mein Centurion auch noch am modifizieren. Ich denke zum Erbeskopf-Marathon wird es bis auf die Felgen fertig sein.   Hab mich heute auch angemeldet. Sehen uns...


----------



## home (10. Juni 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> mein LTD Pro. Änderungen seit dem letzten mal: Barends wieder montiert, Pedale getauscht (alt: Eggbeater C, neu: Shimano XT), Züge gekürzt, Dreck hinzugefügt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ..hey das sieht für ein "pro" ja echt klasse aus!!! sag mal,bei wieviel kilo liegst du mit dieser ausstatung?hab das "team" im ähnlichen aufbau und wollt mir nur noch die wcs/ritchey-teile holen ..dann reichts aber endgültig am hardtail und es wird auf´s fully gespart (lieg´bei 11,5kg)


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Juni 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Möchte auch mal wieder so eine sauberes Bike
> 
> Wie macht ihr das
> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Die eloxierte Oberfläche sauber zu bekommen ist echt blöd.
> ...



wisch mal nach dem Waschen das Bike mit einem Mikrofasertuch ab wirkt Wunder.


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Juni 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..hey das sieht für ein "pro" ja echt klasse aus!!! sag mal,bei wieviel kilo liegst du mit dieser ausstatung?hab das "team" im ähnlichen aufbau und wollt mir nur noch die wcs/ritchey-teile holen ..dann reichts aber endgültig am hardtail und es wird auf´s fully gespart (lieg´bei 11,5kg)



Hallo,

hatte das Bike bisher noch an keiner vernünftigen Wage. Es müsste irgendwo zwischen 11 und 11,5 Kg liegen. Bei den Laufrädern ist noch jede menge zu holen. Am Laufradsatz kann ich sicherlich noch 600g sparen, dann noch leichtere Schläuche und hinten montier ich jetzt einen Conti Race King. Da sollten noch ein paar Gramm purzeln.
Die 10-Kg-Marke zu knacken wird mich am Ende wohl der Rahmen dran hindern.
Btw, netter Hobel .


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## HILLKILLER (10. Juni 2008)

@Nafets190: gediegen, Fablich gut zusammengestellt, gefällt!

doch Gabel, Spacer, Vorbausituation sieht noch etwas provisorisch aus 

HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (11. Juni 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Möchte auch mal wieder so eine sauberes Bike
> 
> Wie macht ihr das
> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Die eloxierte Oberfläche sauber zu bekommen ist echt blöd.
> ...



Also gleich mal vorweg: So sauber is mein Hobel sonst auch nicht. Aber es gab einen Anlass das Ding mal richtig zu säubern. Nach dem Waschen mit Schwamm und Wasser (meist mit normalem Autoshampoo) mach ich es normalerweise nur mit einem alten Handtuch trocken. Und hier vorm Foto hab ich noch so ein Glanz- und Pflegeöl aufgetragen mit einem Lappen. Hab ich irgendwann mal bei Penny gekauft. Habs das erste Mal ausprobiert. Macht den Rahmen wieder schön schwarz...die Reifen hab ich mit etwas Silikonöl besprüht (ist aber wirklich nur zur Show...hält nich lang). Wochenende beim Fahren ist das Teil wieder eingesaut worden. Wie ich bemerkt habe bewirkt das Öl am Rahmen, das der Dreck doch nicht so schnell dranbleibt...denke aber, das nach dem nächsten Waschgang keine Wirkung mehr vorhanden sein wird. Ach so, Kette mach ich immer ab (hab Sram) und putz die halt ganz normal mit dem Schwamm ab bis der gröbste Dreck draussen ist. Und Kassette besprüh ich mit Bremsenreiniger, dann lösen sich auch die Öl- und Dreckklumpem und sie sieht aus wie neu...


----------



## fissenid (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Nafets190,

ich fahre zur Zeit ja noch die selben Laufräder am Radon. Am letzten Wochenende habe ich mir das vordere in den Alpen geschrottet.

Ich war letzte Woche dann in Trier beim CUBE Händler und habe mich umgeschaut. Mal sehen was nach dem Sommerurlaub übrig ist.
Mein Favorit DT Swiss 240 S mit XR4.2 Felgen liegt beim Händler um 550 Euro bei Actionsports bei knapp 400.
Bin mir bei den NOPE Naben von Actionsports nicht sicher, denn da gibt es was leichtes schon ab 269 Euro!!!

Woher ist die Gabel?? Preis?? Wäre eine Alternative zur REBA!



Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte das Bike bisher noch an keiner vernünftigen Wage. Es müsste irgendwo zwischen 11 und 11,5 Kg liegen. Bei den Laufrädern ist noch jede menge zu holen. Am Laufradsatz kann ich sicherlich noch 600g sparen, dann noch leichtere Schläuche und hinten montier ich jetzt einen Conti Race King. Da sollten noch ein paar Gramm purzeln.
> Die 10-Kg-Marke zu knacken wird mich am Ende wohl der Rahmen dran hindern.
> ...


----------



## Nafets190 (11. Juni 2008)

@HILLKILLER: Vorbau/Spacermäßig bin ich immer mal noch ein bisschen am ausprobieren. Gabelschaft bleibt aber erstmal auf der Länge da ich eventuell früher oder später den Rahmen tausche und und da dann keine Überraschungen ala längeres bzw. zu langes Steuerrohr erwarten will.

@fissenid: LRS soll werden 240S, XR4.2d, Sapim CX-Ray. Wo ich die hole muss ich mal schauen. Gabel habe ich hier aus dem Bikemarkt. Preis war gut .
In Weiß bekommt man sie schon für 540 im Internet.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Cuberia (11. Juni 2008)

Kleines Update von meinem Würfel.


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Juni 2008)

Schönes Bike, besonders die rote R7, hebt sich wohltuend ab.
Aber ungünstig gewählte Perspektive.
So wirken die Bremshebel noch klobiger und hässlicher als ohnehin schon


----------



## Cuberia (11. Juni 2008)

Okay, hab mal ein wenig gespielt


----------



## informant (11. Juni 2008)

Hier einmal ein paar Bilder vom vergangenen Wochenende beim Teammarathon in Holzhau (Erzgebirge).


----------



## MPK (11. Juni 2008)

Da habe ich den Urlaubstag genutzt, um meinen Würfel etwas auszuführen.


----------



## aloha2002 (11. Juni 2008)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Okay, hab mal ein wenig gespielt



Wenn Du schon die Photoshop-Filter nimmst, solltest du vielleicht eher dein Rad ins Szene setzen und dessen Farben herausarbeiten und nicht zu sehr das gelb-grüne Feld im Hintergrund. Da kommt das Bild ohne Filter besser zur Geltung find ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Juni 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon die Photoshop-Filter nimmst, solltest du vielleicht eher dein Rad ins Szene setzen und dessen Farben herausarbeiten und nicht zu sehr das gelb-grüne Feld im Hintergrund. Da kommt das Bild ohne Filter besser zur Geltung find ich.



Und damit hast du recht!


----------



## Trumpf (11. Juni 2008)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Okay, hab mal ein wenig gespielt



Wie ist die R7 ?
Bin am überlegen in mein Sting so eine reinzubauen. 
Wie verhält sie sich denn im Wiegetritt ?


----------



## Syncros83 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich habe meine beiden Bilder soeben mal mit Photoshop bearbeitet. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden. Denn erst jetzt seht ihr, das Bike, wie es wirklich aussieht. Die Farben sind nun schön kräftig und gut in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon die Photoshop-Filter nimmst, solltest du vielleicht eher dein Rad ins Szene setzen und dessen Farben herausarbeiten und nicht zu sehr das gelb-grüne Feld im Hintergrund. Da kommt das Bild ohne Filter besser zur Geltung find ich.



Mir gefällt das Bike von Cuberia rein optisch gar nicht. Da hilft auch kein Photoshop-Filter. Vorne ist mir zuviel rot, dafür hinten nichts. Die Akzente sind nicht gut verteilt. Und die bunten Nokons passen meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.

Aber da ich selbst ein AMS Pro habe, weiß ich dass es fahrtechnisch super ist.


----------



## Cuberia (12. Juni 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Wie ist die R7 ?
> Bin am überlegen in mein Sting so eine reinzubauen.
> Wie verhält sie sich denn im Wiegetritt ?



Die R7 wippt kaum im Wiegetritt...wenn doch, kannst du sie auch noch blockieren...die Absolute Dämpfung ist aucf der3. Stufe schon wie lockout.
Bin vorher ne Skareb gefahren, und die hat deutlich mehr gewippt. Und allen Gerüchten zum Trotz...ich find sie steif genug. Top Gabel find ich. 

@all : Habt ja recht, das Bild ist etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Cuberia (12. Juni 2008)

Hier etwas dezenter :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (12. Juni 2008)

[QUOTE=jmr-biking;4843627  Vorne ist mir zuviel rot, dafür hinten nichts. Die Akzente sind nicht gut verteilt. Und die bunten Nokons passen meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.
Naja, das Rot gleichmäßig zu verteilen ist vielleicht nicht ganz so einfach, was soll ich hinten denn noch rot machen ? Hatte mal daran gedacht, die Wippe und die Sattelstütze rot zu eloxieren...aber das wäre dann glaub ich zuviel des Guten...die Kurbel ist schließlich auch noch silber. Und ne neue XT Kurbel rot zu machen?   Hey, aber die Nokons sind doch wirklich dezent. 
Einfach nur silber war mir zu langweilig...auch wenns billiger gewesen wäre


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2008)

Das Blau in den Nokons gefällt mir nicht so. Die Kombination schwarz mit roten Nokons wäre z.b. auch ganz gut. Rote Akzente im hinteren Bereich könntest du mit einer roten Sattelstützenklemme oder roten Schnellspannern für die Naben oder auch roten Schaltwerksröllchen setzen.

Ich fahre übrigens an meinem Centurion auch eine Manitou R7 und ich bin auch voll zufrieden mit ihr.


----------



## Cuberia (12. Juni 2008)

An die Satelstützenklemme hab ich auch schon gedacht..auch an ne rote Sattelstütze...aber das wäre glaub ich zuviel rot. Mal sehen, werd vielleicht die Wippe noch rot eloxieren...wenn ich einen finde, der sowas macht...grundsätzlich hast du nämlich recht. Hinten müssen noch ein paar rote highlights ran. Hintergrund der rot blauen Nokons war übrigens das Cube Logo am Rahmen ( blauer und roter Streifen ). Die Federn der Eggbeater sind auch blau. Da wär ich auch auf die roten scharf. Ich glaub, die gibts sogar einzeln.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2008)

Ne rote Sattelstütze hatte ich auch schon mal dran. In der Tat zuviel Rot. Jetzt liegt sie bei mir rum. Ne rote tune. Da bin ich froh, dass meine Dämpferwippe schwarz ist, aber rot kommt bestimmt auch ganz gut. Nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig. An blaue Akzente habe ich Anfangs auch mal gedacht, aber das wurde mir zu bunt. Schwarz und rot als bestimmende Farben und wenig silber/alu. Tausche zur Zeit Schrauben aus. Die Kettenblattschrauben sind jetzt in rot von Tiso, weitere folgen noch. Und nen neuen Sattel habe ich auch, ganz in schwarz und nur Schriftzug in silber, Fizik Gobi. Muß mal ein neues Bild machen.


----------



## Cuberia (12. Juni 2008)

Hab bei mir ja auch schon ein paar blaue Teile weggebaut...Griffe und Sattel waren auch teilweise blau..war mir dann auch zu bunt. Werd demnächst mal sehen, was die shops so hergeben Erstmal Urlaub machen


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2008)

Ja, Urlaub steht bei mir auch ende Juni an. Ich fahre mit Freundin 8 Tage ins Vinschgau zum biken, und du?


----------



## sHub3Rt (12. Juni 2008)

grad die blauen parts find ich echt erfrischend. weil sie eben nur an den griffen, dem sattel und minimal in den RFR-logos zu finden sind. rot schwarz ist ne feine sache, aber das blau setzt dem ganzen nen kleinen i-punkt, find ich. viel mehr dürft es aber auch nich werden find ich.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> grad die blauen parts find ich echt erfrischend. weil sie eben nur an den griffen, dem sattel und minimal in den RFR-logos zu finden sind. rot schwarz ist ne feine sache, aber das blau setzt dem ganzen nen kleinen i-punkt, find ich. viel mehr dürft es aber auch nich werden find ich.



Sattel und Griffe??? Die sind doch schwarz. Blau ist nur an den Logos und an den Nokons. O.K. Ne blaue Wasserflasche ist auch noch dran.


----------



## Cuberia (12. Juni 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, Urlaub steht bei mir auch ende Juni an. Ich fahre mit Freundin 8 Tage ins Vinschgau zum biken, und du?



Anfang Juli 2 Wochen Türkei mit Frau und Tochter.


----------



## Cuberia (12. Juni 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sattel und Griffe??? Die sind doch schwarz. Blau ist nur an den Logos und an den Nokons. O.K. Ne blaue Wasserflasche ist auch noch dran.



Lol....die Federn der Eggbeater sind auch blau...aber sieht man auf dem Foto nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2008)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Lol....die Federn der Eggbeater sind auch blau...aber sieht man auf dem Foto nicht.



O.K. doch auf einem Foto sieht man die Federn. Türkei war ich noch nie. Soll man aber auch gut biken können


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Juni 2008)

Schade ist imho, daß das rot der Gabel nicht so ganz zum eloxierten rot der Tune Barends/Nokons passt.
Ein roter Flite oder SLR würde imho perfekt passen und das Ganze etwas abrunden.
Habe heute beim Stadler (grrr, wenn die das mit den Tomacs nicht hinbekommen muß ich mir so langsam das Reaction nochmal angucken) auch recht günstige rote Race Face Vorbauten gesehen, die perfekt zur Gabel passen würden.
Mehr würde ich auch nicht dranbauen, wäre sonst zu viel.
Aber ein roter Sattel wäre ein netter Eyecatcher.
Und wie gesagt das rot der Bremshebel entfernen oder die Kombo generell mal austauschen.
Ich finde die furchtbar klobig am Lenker...


----------



## Nafets190 (12. Juni 2008)

Nokons komplett rot, Rote Sattelstütze und Schwinge rot eloxieren würde meiner Meinung nach gut aussehen. Dazu vielleicht hier und da noch ein paar rote Schrauben.
Sattel würde ich schwarz lassen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rboncube (12. Juni 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die zwei R7 Fahrer. Wie schwer seid ihr und mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr die Gabel? Die R7 an meinem neuen Bike wippt jedenfalls im Wiegetritt ziemlich heftig. Bergauf fühlst dich wie in ner Schiffschaukel. Wenn ich mehr Luft rein pumpe spricht sie nicht mehr so toll an.
Höre in diesem Forum immer wieder wie super die Gabel sei. Kann ich nicht bestätigen, meine alte Reba war um ne klasse besser. Oder doch einstellungssache?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die zwei R7 Fahrer. Wie schwer seid ihr und mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr die Gabel? Die R7 an meinem neuen Bike wippt jedenfalls im Wiegetritt ziemlich heftig. Bergauf fühlst dich wie in ner Schiffschaukel. Wenn ich mehr Luft rein pumpe spricht sie nicht mehr so toll an.
> Höre in diesem Forum immer wieder wie super die Gabel sei. Kann ich nicht bestätigen, meine alte Reba war um ne klasse besser. Oder doch einstellungssache?
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Ich wiege 82 kg und habe mich nach der Anleitung von Manitou gehalten. Sie geben 4,5-6,5 % des Körpergewichts an. Ich wählte 5,5 % und komme so auf gut 4,5 bar. Die Druckstufendämpfung variiere ich je nach Gelände. Lässt sich ja auch leicht oben verstellen. Die Zugstufendämpfung habe ich so eingestellt, dass sie nicht zu schnell ausfedert und anfängt zu springen.


----------



## Cuberia (13. Juni 2008)

Ich fahr meine R7 mit 6,5 bar .Wiege 76 kg. Habs lieber etwas straffer.
Die Dämpfung fahr ich meist ganz offen...an steilen Asphaltanstiegen dann schnell drei Klicks zu und nichts wippt mehr.


----------



## Cuberia (13. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt das rot der Bremshebel entfernen oder die Kombo generell mal austauschen.
> Ich finde die furchtbar klobig am Lenker...



Mal sehen, finde die neuen XT Dual Control recht schick...die sind dann auch nicht mehr so klobig...


----------



## no name2606 (14. Juni 2008)

hay leute, sorry das ich ein bischen abweiche, aber ich denke das ihr die einzigen seit die mir auf die schnelle helfen können.

ich bau mir gerade mein erstes bike selber auf, es ist ein cube ams 125 pro,
wir ihr bestimmt wisst hat das teil einen 1,5" steuerrohr in semi, ich habe eine fox tales rlc 06 die ich wider verbauen möchte. mein problem: ich will einen chris king steuersatz, den gibt es in 1,5" auf 1 1/8 aber nicht in semi, was kann ich da machen? gibt es eine möglichkeit das rohr auf 
1 1/8 zu reduzieren um einen normalen 1 1/8 satz zu pressen oder kann man die gabel krone bei der fox gegen eine 1,5" austauschen

also, ich bin für jede fachsimpelei dankbar

ach und weis einer wo man die originalen sticker für fox gabeln bekommt?


----------



## Schlammbiker (14. Juni 2008)

Syncros83 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine beiden Bilder soeben mal mit Photoshop bearbeitet. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden. Denn erst jetzt seht ihr, das Bike, wie es wirklich aussieht. Die Farben sind nun schön kräftig und gut in Szene gesetzt.





Gefällt mir super gut. Echt geile Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b_trier (14. Juni 2008)

Das ist meins:






Mit meinen neuen Bremsen. 

@Syncros83

Wirklich top, der Rahmen! DAs ist mein lieblingsrahmen, hätte den beinahe auch gehabt ;o)

Bilder sind wirklich klasse.


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Juni 2008)

Ist das ein älterer Rahmen neu aufgebaut oder einer Custom eloxiert?

Hab ich so zumindest noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## b_trier (14. Juni 2008)

Alles selbst aufgebaut - war so auch deutlich teurer leider. Habs heute geputzt, fahre das Rad so wie es da steht schon gut ein 3/4 Jahr. Bis auf die Bremsen


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Juni 2008)

War eigentlich nicht meine Frage 

Anders formuliert:
Hast Du den Rahmen selber eloxieren lassen oder gab es den so mal von Cube?


----------



## b_trier (14. Juni 2008)

Achso sorry  , ja natürlich...das dürfte der 2006er sein. Hab ich 2007 bei H&S gekauft.


----------



## BeginnerX (14. Juni 2008)

Mein neues Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (15. Juni 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Möchte auch mal wieder so eine sauberes Bike
> 
> Wie macht ihr das
> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Die eloxierte Oberfläche sauber zu bekommen ist echt blöd.
> ...



So mach ich´s: Mit Gartenschlauch abspritzen, dann folgt die Handwäsche mit Autoschampoo oder nötigenfalls auch Spüli, wieder mit klarem Wasser abspritzen. Nach dem Trocknen mit einem MF-Tuch reibe ich den kompletten Rahmen mit Brunox Turbospray ein, das gibt den Glanz und lässt den Dreck ´ne Zeit lang nicht so arg am Rahmen haften.   Obendrein riecht es auch super!


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Stereo:





MfG

Michael


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2008)

Fast genau wie meins =)
Was sind das für Griffe?-Sehn net schlecht aus!


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juni 2008)

Müssten grüne Ergon Team Edition Griffe sein...
Gibt es in mehreren Varianten.


----------



## Mikes Cube (15. Juni 2008)

Zwei Würfel und die Arena





Zwei Würfel und ein Zwerg 





Gruß Mike


----------



## Aurorix (15. Juni 2008)

Coles Bild  
Dein Bike sieht genauso aus wie meins  nur ist meins schwarz  und das Race 
Aber sehr stylisch  Da achtet jemand auch auf die quali die der kleine fährt


----------



## citycobra (15. Juni 2008)

b_trier schrieb:


> Achso sorry  , ja natürlich...das dürfte der 2006er sein. Hab ich 2007 bei H&S gekauft.



japp die farbe gab es auch beim ltd team in 2006.


----------



## Danielsan79 (16. Juni 2008)

Das MTB im Hintergrund ist das auch ein Kinderbike oder wirkt auch nur so klein? Ich war erschrocken als ich die normalen Cube Reaction bikes im Laden zum esten mal gesehen hab, mein letztes Fahrrad hatte ich mit 17 und ich glaube die Dinger wirkten damals größer


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2008)

Die Cubes fallen imho auch recht klein aus.
Das 20er Reaction auf dem ich neulich gesessen bin kam mir kaum größer vor als mein altes Yeti, das nominell deutlich kleiner war...


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (16. Juni 2008)

So hier nun endlich meine Cubes

Mein "altes" LTD2 (Sattel und Sattelstütze werden noch geändert)














Und mein neues Reaction
Hat seine ersten 175 Km erfolgreich ohne Defekte beim Heavy24 in Chemnitz absolviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (16. Juni 2008)

Impressionen:

Vorher:



Nachher:




Rheingau MTB Marathon 2008 70er Runde. Lustig war es nicht.

Gruß k67


----------



## sHub3Rt (16. Juni 2008)

ach du grüne neue^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2008)

autsch, kein kommentar!


----------



## messias (16. Juni 2008)

Artgerechte Haltung nennt man sowas!


----------



## Janus1972 (16. Juni 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> autsch, kein kommentar!



wieso kein kommentar. wenn ein bike nicht so aussehen darf, dann fahr RR


----------



## Musicman (16. Juni 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung nennt man sowas!



Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrichtig!


----------



## Aurorix (16. Juni 2008)

So und nicht anders gehört sich das ^^


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juni 2008)

Für den Schmodder braucht man doch kein Marathon...


----------



## kastel67 (16. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2008)

So sah meines im Winter des öfteren aus 

Arbeitsweg mit kleinen Umwegen oder abendliches Treffen mit anderen Winterpokalverrückten zum Fondue


----------



## rboncube (17. Juni 2008)

Im Dreck rum heizen ist schon geil, wenn nur die putzerei danach nicht wäre. Bin neulich auch drei Stunden gefahren und hab dann zwei Stunden geputzt. 

Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wieso kein kommentar. wenn ein bike nicht so aussehen darf, dann fahr RR



Sorry....Ich hatte nur sofort den gedankensprung zum putzen
Kannst mir glauben dass meins auch des öfteren so aussieht!!
Hab zwar keins wos richtig dreckig is, aber wenigstens eins wos etwas dreckig is:


----------



## Dexter90 (17. Juni 2008)

Viel zu überladen mit dem Gold. Grausam


----------



## Danielsan79 (17. Juni 2008)

Zu überladen nicht aber vielleicht ein dezenterer Gold Ton, so in etwa wie die Federgabel. Sattel vielleicht die schwarze Version.

Für die Gold fetischisten, fehlt wohl noch zum Glück


----------



## Muecke2000 (17. Juni 2008)

Mikes Cube schrieb:


> Zwei Würfel und die Arena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nette Bilder! 
Hast du von den Ergon Griffen mal eine Detailaufnahme wie das am Bike bei dir aussieht??
Danke
Gruss
Muecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikes Cube (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Muecke

werde morgen mal ne Aufnahme von den Griffen machen, und dann reinstellen. Habe am Sonntag alles neu eingestellt.

Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Juni 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Nette Bilder!
> Hast du von den Ergon Griffen mal eine Detailaufnahme wie das am Bike bei dir aussieht??
> Danke
> Gruss
> Muecke



Kleiner Tip, die kauft man eigentlich nie wegen dem Aussehen, sondern eher wegen der Bequemlichkeit und den namensgebenden Argumenten ...


----------



## Boris2401 (18. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip, die kauft man eigentlich nie wegen dem Aussehen, sondern eher wegen der Bequemlichkeit und den namensgebenden Argumenten ...



Glaub die Dinger kauft sich keiner wegen dem Aussehen!  
Wie fährt sichs den damit? Ich hab seit kurzem das Problem, dass meine Hände immer einschlafen beim Berghochfahren...  
Aber ich bin eigentlich überhaupt nicht scharf drauf, mir die Griffe ans Bike zu machen...


@Kastel67: Hast zufällig noch n Bild von dir nach dem Marathon?  Das Bike sieht ja richtig geil aus.  Wie liefs den? War wohl mehr ne schlammschlacht als alles andere?!


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Juni 2008)

Die neuen sind optisch schon besser imho.
Werd mir ans nächste Bike auch die Ergons schrauben (die Grip Shift komaptible Variante), hab die probegefahren und das hat mich überzeugt.
Doch etwas bequemer als die Yeti Speed Grips, die ich die letzten 10 Jahre gefahren bin


----------



## tbird (18. Juni 2008)

Mal noch welche von meinem Bike ... nun mit original Cube Strebenschutz


----------



## sHub3Rt (18. Juni 2008)

ich will auch endlich meinen cube strebenschutz!!! *rumwhinez* ich will ich will ich will!! ohne schutz kann man des dingerl ja garnicht richtig fahren.


----------



## brilli (18. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Impressionen:
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



hallo,

geiles bike, sowas darf eigentlich nie dreckig werden! 

mfg brilli


----------



## tbird (18. Juni 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> ich will auch endlich meinen cube strebenschutz!!! *rumwhinez* ich will ich will ich will!! ohne schutz kann man des dingerl ja garnicht richtig fahren.



frag doch mal im fahrradland langenau an (da kannst auch anrufen). da hab ich meinen her. ein sehr netter händler!


----------



## Cuberider2812 (18. Juni 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> ich will auch endlich meinen cube strebenschutz!!! *rumwhinez* ich will ich will ich will!! ohne schutz kann man des dingerl ja garnicht richtig fahren.




Also bei mir war das auch kein Problem. Mein Händler (bei dem ich das erste Mal war und er zudem erst Cube-Händler seit Anfang des Jahres ist) hat mir das Ding ohne zucken bestellt...ging ratz-fatz....


----------



## Musicman (18. Juni 2008)

Meiner weiss nichtmal das es I-Net gibt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian^2 (18. Juni 2008)

Bei www.rabe-bike.de kannst Dir den Kettenstrebenschutz für ein paar  schicken lassen. Musst aber anrufen, da er nicht auf der Homepage angezeigt wird.

-Christian


----------



## kastel67 (18. Juni 2008)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> @Kastel67: Hast zufällig noch n Bild von dir nach dem Marathon?  Das Bike sieht ja richtig geil aus.  Wie liefs den? War wohl mehr ne schlammschlacht als alles andere?!



Als Griffe habe ich mir zwei Lagen Rennradlenkerband gewickelt. Gegenläufig. Das greift sich super, schluckt Vibrationen, kostet fast nichts und wiegt grade mal 20 Gramm.





Gruß k67


----------



## Musicman (18. Juni 2008)

Cool, wo bekommt man das Trikot?


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Juni 2008)

Das Trikot passt vollkommen...
Sieht aus wie nach 'nem Sonntagmorgenfrühstück


----------



## aloha2002 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich frag mich nur, wieso jetzt dieser Schwenk auf rot.
Das muß doch auf dem durchgestylten Bike mit soviel Gold-Applikationen irgendwie schräg aussehen -> schwarz rot gold oder wie


----------



## Danielsan79 (18. Juni 2008)

vielleicht wegen Fußball EM  

Bekommt man eigentlich auch die weissen Barends von Cube irgendwo zu kaufen, ich will kein Elite Hardtail extra deswegen kaufen müssen.


----------



## Floko20 (18. Juni 2008)

hallo, heute kommt endlich mein erstes Cube. Ein Attention Spezial mit kompletter Acid ausstattung. Infos siehe Fun-Corner.de

Sobald es heute geliefert wird, mache ich auch Fotos und stell sie online.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juni 2008)

...die barends in weiss such´ich auch schon seit ewigkeiten ..leider ohne erfolg . hatte cube mal angeschrieben deswegen - leider ohne jegl. reaktion ... schade ....


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2008)

Floko20 schrieb:


> hallo, heute kommt endlich mein erstes Cube. Ein Attention Spezial mit kompletter Acid ausstattung. Infos siehe Fun-Corner.de
> 
> Sobald es heute geliefert wird, mache ich auch Fotos und stell sie online.



na dann sehen wir uns ja bald im deister. 
schau mal hier rein, hier verabreden wir uns zum biken im deister :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikes Cube (18. Juni 2008)

So wie gestern versprochen hier die Bilder von meinen Ergon Griffen. Sorry mussten die Bilder bei mir im Keller machen da das Wetter nicht so mitspielte . Die Griffe fahren sich Super . (aber nur mit Handschuh). Bin einmal ohne Handschuh gefahren, und nach dem ich angefangen habe zu schwitzen bin ich von den Griffen fast abgerutscht.
Es hat auch ein wenig gedauert ehe ich den optimalen Winkel gefunden habe. Nachdem jetzt alles passt habe ich auch keine Probleme mehr mit den einschlafen von meinen Händen .

Gruß 
Mike


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2008)

So, ein paar neue Teile sind in den letzten Tagen bei mir eingetroffen. Freu mich schon auf meinen ersten Nightride.


----------



## Muecke2000 (18. Juni 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Mal noch welche von meinem Bike ... nun mit original Cube Strebenschutz



Was ist das denn für ein Lenker??


----------



## tbird (18. Juni 2008)

das issn tioga rizer ... kommt aber bald weg ;D

is sauschwer das ding ...


----------



## Muecke2000 (18. Juni 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> das issn tioga rizer ... kommt aber bald weg ;D
> 
> is sauschwer das ding ...



und was willst du dir neues holen?
möchte mehr auch gerne einen neuen lenker, der höher und etwas breiter ist zu legen!


----------



## Die Kutte (18. Juni 2008)

informant schrieb:


> Hier einmal ein paar Bilder vom vergangenen Wochenende beim Teammarathon in Holzhau (Erzgebirge).



Hier waren echte Cracks am Werk.
Nicht solche Schmücker mit ihren Poser-Bikes, die bei schönem
Wetter am Wochenende um die Blöcke radeln, oder das Rad im Keller
fotografieren weil draußen nicht so gutes Wetter war.
Also weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikes Cube (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kutte

nichts für ungut , aber wenn es draußen schüttet das man in der ersten Sekunde nass bis auf die Knochen ist, ziehe ich es vor das gewünschte Bild im Keller zu machen(einige wollten die Ergon Griffe sehen). Mir und meinem Bike macht der Regen sicherlich nichts aus aber frage mal meine Ixus . 


Gruß Mike


----------



## Danielsan79 (18. Juni 2008)

Es soll auch Leute geben die keine Freaks sind und das Fahrrad nicht das Hobby Nummer 1 ist. Ich denke das wohl die meisten Leute in Deutschland eher Fahrrad fahren wenn das Wetter schöner ist weil es dann auch spaß macht. Ich bin das letzte mal vor 12 Jahren Fahrrad gefahren und hab mir jetzt wieder eines bestellt damit meine müden Gelenke wieder auf Trapp kommen und die frische Luft ist ja auch sehr gesund. Vom mir aus kannst du so viel im Regen oder bei Gewitter fahren wie du willst, wenn es dir spaß macht ist es doch in Ordnung. Mir ist dieses ganze gequatsche eigentlich egal, wenn mein neues Cube Reaction mich wieder dazu verleitet mehr Fahrrad zu fahren dann kann ich mich freuen, das "Crack" sein überlasse ich anderen  Wo soll der gute Mann das Fahrrad sonst fotografieren als im Keller? Ich hätte meines in der Abstellkammer fotografiert weil es dort stehen wird wenn ich nicht Fahrrad fahre und z.B: am PC hocke, Auto fahre, mit Freunden Grille, mit Freunden EM schaue usw...


----------



## tbird (19. Juni 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> und was willst du dir neues holen?
> möchte mehr auch gerne einen neuen lenker, der höher und etwas breiter ist zu legen!



Bin grad noch am Überlegen ... wird wohl ein  Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer werden.


----------



## tbird (19. Juni 2008)

Die Kutte schrieb:


> , oder das Rad im Keller
> fotografieren



Sachmal Kutte, was bist denn du für ein Vollpfosten?

dich möcht ich sehen wie du mit einer SCHLEIMBEUTEL-ENTZÜNDUNG radelst ...

wenn ich wieder fahren kann gibts auch bessere bilder


----------



## Die Kutte (19. Juni 2008)

informant schrieb:


> Hier einmal ein paar Bilder vom vergangenen Wochenende beim Teammarathon in Holzhau (Erzgebirge).


na dann mal los


----------



## Cuberia (19. Juni 2008)

Cool down Jungs..Mike wollte doch nur kurz seine Ergons fotografieren und kein Bild für die Galerie schießen 
Aber wenn es darum geht richtig tolle Fotos zu sehen wirst du ja hier genug bedient.
Also entspann dich. 
Ich hab auch schon Fotos im Keller gemacht.
@ all : ...und sind wir nicht alle Freaks?!


----------



## sportzigarette (19. Juni 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich auch die weissen Barends von Cube irgendwo zu kaufen, ich will kein Elite Hardtail extra deswegen kaufen müssen.



Die gibts beim großen E ab und zu mal, zum Beispiel hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Lenkerhoern...yZ100247QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Juni 2008)

Cuberia schrieb:


> ...
> @ all : ...und sind wir nicht alle Freaks?!



genauuu, nur leider gibt es Leute die uns nicht verstehen


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2008)

manchmal sogar die eigene Familie...


----------



## Blades (19. Juni 2008)

So an meinem Cube Acid gibt es nun auch einige Ã¤nderungen.
Als erstes hab ich die Kassette ausgetauscht.
Danach hab ich mir erstmal mein Geld fÃ¼r Klickpedale + Schuhe zusammen gespart.
Und heute ist dann der fÃ¼r mich schlimmste Fall eingetretten... meine Gabel ist demoliert.
Ich weiÃ nicht genau was damit los ist sie macht beim ausfedern sehr wiederliche gerÃ¤usche und verliert Ã¶l am Poplock.
Damit bin ich direkt zum Lokalen HÃ¤ndler.
Hier sollte ich dann 3 Wochen auf mein Rad verzichten was ich aber auf keinenfall machen kann.
Weshalb ich jetzt bis morgen eine Marzocchi Mx Pro Air fÃ¼r 100â¬ Aufpreis eingebaut bekomme die Dart 3 wollte er dafÃ¼r natÃ¼rlich behalten.
Ich denke fÃ¼r 100â¬ kann ich mich Ã¼ber diese Gabel verbesserung nicht beschweren.
Sobald das Rad morgen wieder bei mir steht werd ich mal Fotos davon hier hochladen.
MfG Blades aka MorTal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floko20 (22. Juni 2008)

So jetzt habe ich es endlich mal geschafft Fotos von meinem Cube Acid White Line Edition zu schießen. War auf meiner heutigen tour im Deister von Bad Münder zum Annaturm. Leider heute alleine, weil mein Kollege beim Hurrican-Festival ist.

hmm, aber leider kann ich meine Fotos nicht hochladen, weil ich die nicht auf 60kb bekomme. Werde es aber weiter probieren und dann hochladen


----------



## Musicman (22. Juni 2008)

Ab ins Fotoalbum und dann hierher verlinken.


----------



## Floko20 (22. Juni 2008)

so jetzt. Danke für den Tipp.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/1/3/8/_/large/CIMG1849.JPG

Da ist es


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Klasse Farbkombi


----------



## gibbonhh (22. Juni 2008)

Mein AMS 125 K24 auf unserem ersten AlpenX letzte Woche am Val d Uina 

Geiles Rad!


----------



## steve81 (22. Juni 2008)

schönes rad, ist das ein 18 zoll rahmen?


----------



## kastel67 (22. Juni 2008)

Floko20 schrieb:


> so jetzt. Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/1/3/8/_/large/CIMG1849.JPG
> 
> Da ist es



fast richtig


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2008)

...hässlicher sattel .... den gibts auch als race line - is´nur ´n bisschen schmaler - und sieht dann doch gleich aus wie ´n richtiger - grins - mtb sattel.... die farb kombi gefällt mir auch gut ! k.


----------



## Blades (22. Juni 2008)

So nun endlich hab ich auch mal bilder von meinem Acid hier.
Allerdings nur von zuhause ne alte 3Kilo schwere Spiegelreflex muss ich nicht immer mitschleppen.











Und die 1700km hab ich heute auch endlich geknackt (die anderen 1000km sind noch auf meinem alten Tacho)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floko20 (23. Juni 2008)

@ Hässlicher Sattel: Der ist auch hässlich. Ist aber auch nicht der, der drauf war. Das ist der Sattel von meinem Gary Fisher Tarpon. Aber der original Sattel ist höllisch unbequem. Und ausserdem sieht man ja ausserdem meist nie den Sattel.Ich werde es nochmal mit dem original Sattel fotografieren. Wenn die Frage der Rahmengröße an mich ging, ja das ist ein 18".


----------



## Janus1972 (23. Juni 2008)

hier nochmals meines. die aufkleber an den felgen gibt es allerdings nicht mehr.

war mir doch to much


----------



## speedy76 (23. Juni 2008)

Endlich mal wieder ein Sting. Freut mich immer wieder eins zu sehen. 
Wo gibzs denn den wissen Vorbau??? Sind das die neuen WCS von Richey???
wie gesagt, schickes teil.


----------



## Blades (23. Juni 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich der große unterschied zwischen Sting un Stere ? sehen sich doch recht ähnlich hab mir die Parts aber noch nicht angesehen.
MfG Blades


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Juni 2008)

@ Speedy76: Nein, ist ein Syncros FL, denke der Lenker ist auch von Syncros.


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Juni 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der große unterschied zwischen Sting un Stere ? sehen sich doch recht ähnlich hab mir die Parts aber noch nicht angesehen.
> MfG Blades



Ein Blick auf die Cube Homepage oder die Sufu ist auch nie verkehrt 

Sting -> 115mm Federweg, CC, Marathon, Tour als Einsatzbereich.

Stereo -> 140mm Federweg, auch vorne mehr Federweg, All Mountain Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (24. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> @ Speedy76: Nein, ist ein Syncros FL, denke der Lenker ist auch von Syncros.



stimmt, beides von syncros. ritchy war leider zu langsam sonst hätte ich die teile verbaut, die sind nämlich hochglanz, die syncrosteile sind matt. so gut wie alle schrauben gegen blaue alu und titan schrauben getauscht, meine blauen bremsgriffe müssten auch jeden tag kommen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf die Cube Homepage oder die Sufu ist auch nie verkehrt
> 
> Sting -> 115mm Federweg, CC, Marathon, Tour als Einsatzbereich.
> 
> Stereo -> 140mm Federweg, auch vorne mehr Federweg, All Mountain Bike.


 
Stereo ist auch wohl etwas stabiler gebaut. Es gab irgendwo mal Bilder mit den unterschiedlichen Rohrdurchmesser am Hinterbau. Das nächste in der Reihe ist das Fritzz mit nochmals mehr Federweg und stabileren Rohrsätzen.


----------



## ren` (24. Juni 2008)

So, mein Fritzz mit neuer Avid Juicy 7 und stärkerer Feder für die Lyrik ...


----------



## Michi_86 (24. Juni 2008)

Servus Leutz,

bin neu hier und hätte ein paar fragen.

ich fahr momentan HT und wollte mir ein Fully zulegen.
interessiere mich sehr für das Cube Stereo k24 milkygreen, vorallem wegen der FoxGabel, ich habe aber gestern gelesen das Fox ein lockout für 2009 rausbringen soll.(also lieber noch warten??) bzw.

ist dann das Stereo überhaupt noch in milkygreen lieferbar?? 

wär toll wenn ihr mir zurückschreiben würdet.

greez michi


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Juni 2008)

Die Kristallkugel hat hier wohl keiner... 
Die neuen Modelle werden ja erst auf der Eurobike vorgestellt.
Selbst wenn es in milky green wieder aufgelegt werden sollte ist dann wiederum auch nicht sicher, daß Cube wieder die Fox verbaut...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2008)

Foxgabeln brauchen eigentlich keinen Lockout .... Ich glaube du kannst das Stereo super ohne den Lockout fahren ..... Ich habe mein AMS 125 noch nie, doch ein oder zweimal, an der Front gelocked .... und das geht auch ohne Remote  

Kurz gesagt, du brauchst es nicht


----------



## Janus1972 (25. Juni 2008)

halte nichts von fox. nicht weil sie nicht gut sind - sind zweifelos die besten - aber wenn du die gabel nicht jedes jahr in den service gibst (ca 100 - 150) verlierst du die garantieansprüche.
fahre in meinem sting ne 2005er reba, die war noch nie beim service und läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Doesel (25. Juni 2008)

ren` schrieb:


> So, mein Fritzz mit neuer Avid Juicy 7 und stärkerer Feder für die Lyrik ...



was für ein geiles Bike!  
wie nennt sich die Farbkombi, und von wann ist das Bike (sehe ich so zum ersten Mal..)

Gruß


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2008)

ist nen 2007 er modell. sieht geil aus und fährt sich noch besser. das gleiche kannst du in meinen fotos auch bewundern. kann nmich auch nicht sattsehen, an meinem bike http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/4/1/5/6/_/large/P1010046_1202466247.JPG


----------



## CQB (25. Juni 2008)

des 07mer Flying Circus sieht auch so aus ... is halt kei Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (25. Juni 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> halte nichts von fox. nicht weil sie nicht gut sind - sind zweifelos die besten - aber wenn du die gabel nicht jedes jahr in den service gibst (ca 100 - 150) verlierst du die garantieansprüche.
> fahre in meinem sting ne 2005er reba, die war noch nie beim service und läuft einwandfrei.



Aus dem Grund habe ich mich auch für eine Reba entschieden. Für das was ich in zwei Jahren an Service an Fox bezahle kann ich mir alle 2 Jahre eine neue Reba kaufen wenn ich den Erlös aus dem Verkauf der alten mit einrechne.

Gruß k67


----------



## zelda22 (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

das ist mein Cube. Ein Cube XMS 2007. Dann fahre ich noch ein Cube LTD Team 2008 in blau. Das Team muss ich fahren wenn ich mit meinem Sohn unterwegs bin weil ich den Kindersitz an das XMS nicht bauen möchte. Das Team ist auch OK. 


Mfg zelda


----------



## zelda22 (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

das ist mein Cube. Ein Cube XMS 2007. Dann fahre ich noch ein Cube LTD Team 2008 in blau. Das Team muss ich fahren wenn ich mit meinem Sohn unterwegs bin weil ich den Kindersitz an das XMS nicht bauen möchte. Das Team ist auch OK. 


Mfg zelda

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/76wo-1-jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

*Sorry , das mit den Bildern hochladen muss ich wohl noch üben!!!!*


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## CeeJay78 (26. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein neues Reaction K24 (out of the box)


----------



## sHub3Rt (26. Juni 2008)

kommt mir so bekannt vor


----------



## CeeJay78 (27. Juni 2008)

Ist ja auch nicht wirklich was, was man nicht jeden 2. Tag hier sieht ;-)


----------



## Michi_86 (27. Juni 2008)

Zitat von *Janus1972* 

 
_halte nichts von fox. nicht weil sie nicht gut sind - sind zweifelos die besten - aber wenn du die gabel nicht jedes jahr in den service gibst (ca 100 - 150â¬) verlierst du die garantieansprÃ¼che.
fahre in meinem sting ne 2005er reba, die war noch nie beim service und lÃ¤uft einwandfrei_





kastel67 schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund habe ich mich auch fÃ¼r eine Reba entschieden. FÃ¼r das was ich in zwei Jahren an Service an Fox bezahle kann ich mir alle 2 Jahre eine neue Reba kaufen wenn ich den ErlÃ¶s aus dem Verkauf der alten mit einrechne.
> 
> GruÃ k67


 
anderer seits gelten ja die garantie ansprÃ¼che nur fÃ¼r 2 jahre. dann lÃ¤sst man das einfach mit dem einschicken und erspart sich den streÃ!!

ich hatte probleme mit den anderen seiten und konnte so eure antworten nicht lesen, 

meint ihr das Milkygreen K24 Stereo gibt es noch ne weile??

grÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Juni 2008)

Was war denn an meiner Antwort so schwer zu verstehen?
Ausser den Leuten von Cube kann noch keiner wissen, wie die Farbzusammensetzung der Modelle für's nächste Jahr aussehen wird (OK OK, schwarz wird überraschenderweise wohl dabei sein  ).
Die Modelle werden ja erst auf der Eurobike vorgestellt.
Wie lange das aktuelle Stereo verfügbar ist kann Dir auch am Besten ein Händler beantworten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annex (27. Juni 2008)

Hey,
hier habt ihr ein paar Bilder von meinem Cube!


----------



## pr0phet (27. Juni 2008)

So von mir kommt mal ein Cube-Familienbild


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2008)

Wir haben heute auch Zuwachs bekommen. Das neue Bike meiner Freundin ist da. Ein Cube AMS 125 K 24.


----------



## CeeJay78 (27. Juni 2008)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht. Da hat man schon so ein teures Fahrrad und es gibt immer noch jemand der ein noch teureres hat ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2008)

Haben etwas Preisnachlass bekommen, da ich mein AMS Pro auch aus dem gleichen Geschäft habe. 
Ein Hardtail kam für meine Freundin nicht in Frage und die Ausstattung muss stimmen, sonst taugt das alles nichts.  
Damit wird sie jedenalls viel Spaß und wenig Probleme haben.


----------



## CeeJay78 (27. Juni 2008)

Schon klar. Hätte mir wahrscheinlich auch ein teureres (Fully) geholt wenn ich die Kohle hätte. Aber wäre als Anfänger vielleicht bisschen übertrieben gewesen. Wieviel km fahrt ihr so pro Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> Schon klar. Hätte mir wahrscheinlich auch ein teureres (Fully) geholt wenn ich die Kohle hätte. Aber wäre als Anfänger vielleicht bisschen übertrieben gewesen. Wieviel km fahrt ihr so pro Jahr?



Ja, das Geld spielt schon eine große Rolle. Wenn das Paket aber von anfang an stimmt, dann brauche ich nicht so nach und nach Teile auzutauschen. Wir fahren so zwischen 2000 und 3000 km pro Jahr. Mal mehr, mal weniger.
Aber das Cube Reaction ist auch super! So eins würde mir auch gefallen, wenn ich nicht schon ein Hardtail hätte.


----------



## Janus1972 (27. Juni 2008)

um noch mal auf die milky green farbe zurück zu kommen. denke fast nicht, daß es sie nächstes jahr noch gibt (was schade wäre) cube wechselt jedes jahr, ausser schwarz elox, die rahmenfarben.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juni 2008)

..na , dann is´ja gut , dass ich heute einen rahmen bekommen hab´...


----------



## kastel67 (27. Juni 2008)

annex schrieb:


> Hey,
> hier habt ihr ein paar Bilder von meinem Cube!



Sehr schön. Das mit dem weißen Barends und dem Sattel gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Und vor allem hast Du Dir Mühe mit dem Fotos gegeben.

Gruß k67

Nur die Pedale


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

ich nehm den Pool


----------



## kastel67 (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich nehm den Pool



Das ist kein Pool sondern die Bikewaschanlage!


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Das mit dem weißen Barends und dem Sattel gefällt mir sehr gut!
> Und vor allem hast Du Dir Mühe mit dem Fotos gegeben.
> 
> Gruß k67
> ...



naja, der rasen hätte vorher auch mal gemäht werden können


----------



## CeeJay78 (28. Juni 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, das Geld spielt schon eine große Rolle. Wenn das Paket aber von anfang an stimmt, dann brauche ich nicht so nach und nach Teile auzutauschen. Wir fahren so zwischen 2000 und 3000 km pro Jahr. Mal mehr, mal weniger.
> Aber das Cube Reaction ist auch super! So eins würde mir auch gefallen, wenn ich nicht schon ein Hardtail hätte.



2000km bin ich in den letzten 10 Jahren zusammen nicht gefahren 
Hab hier sogar schon von einem gelesen der bisher 100.000km gefahren ist.
Kann man sowas glauben? 
Das Reaction ist auf jeden fall ein schönes Bike. 1699 Öcken sind aber auch nicht
gerade wenig


----------



## Blades (28. Juni 2008)

Also 100.000km sind glaube ich übertrieben viel.
Aber 2-3000km im Jahr finde ich eigentlich ist hier im Forum der Durchschnitt.
Dadurch das ich noch Schüler bin und kein Auto hab, bin ich vom 16 Januar bis heute schon auf 1850 km gekommen also an die 3000er Marke komm ich dieses Jahr auch noch locker dran.
MfG Blades


----------



## CeeJay78 (28. Juni 2008)

Ja wenn man aufs Radl angewiesen ist... Als ich noch in die Realschule gegangen bin (ist schon 15 Jahre her) bin ich auch fast täglich mit dem Radl hingefahren. Das waren jeden Tag ca. 8km. Aber wenn man dann mal nen Führerschein und Auto hat wird man bequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juni 2008)

Dadurch dass ich den kompletten Winter durchgefahren bin und beim Winterpokal mitgemacht habe, bin ich jetzt auch schon wieder auf über 2500 km für dieses Jahr. 
MTB ist halt für mich so etwas wie einen Lebensart oder ne Sucht.  Da kommen leicht schon mal ein paar Km zusammen. Am Montag gehts in den Bike-Urlaub ins Vinschgau zum Km-Sammeln. 



​


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (28. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Das mit dem weißen Barends und dem Sattel gefällt mir sehr gut!
> Und vor allem hast Du Dir Mühe mit dem Fotos gegeben.
> 
> Gruß k67
> ...



Aber den Vorbau würde ich noch umdrehen, daß man wenigstens ein bisschen eine Sattelüberhöhung hat. Oder ist die noch nicht ganz in "Betriebsstellung"?


----------



## CeeJay78 (28. Juni 2008)

@ jmr-biking, das was du jedes Jahr mit dem Radl fährst fahr ich mit dem Motorrad 
Glaub so der Hardcore-Biker werde ich nie werden...


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> Ja wenn man aufs Radl angewiesen ist... Als ich noch in die Realschule gegangen bin (ist schon 15 Jahre her) bin ich auch fast täglich mit dem Radl hingefahren. Das waren jeden Tag ca. 8km. Aber wenn man dann mal nen Führerschein und Auto hat wird man bequem



War bei mir, als ich noch mein altes hardtail gefahren bin auch so....Ich bin 14 und hab in einem Jahr dann allerdings 7500km draufgehabt....Das Teil ist jetzt fast Schrott und muss dringend überholt werden (was das schon wierder kostet )....Naja, jetzt fahre ich damit nur noch in die schule und aufm stereo, was ich erst seit ende Februar hab sind jetzt auch schon 1800km drauf...aber ich fahr damit AUSSCHLIEßLICH touren!


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wir haben heute auch Zuwachs bekommen. Das neue Bike meiner Freundin ist da. Ein Cube AMS 125 K 24.



Da hat sich deine Freundin aber ein sehr schönes Bike zugelegt 

Ja und das AMS HPC von annex ist natürlich ein ganz geniales Teil, da kann ich mich gar nicht satt dran sehen


----------



## Danielsan79 (28. Juni 2008)

Das geht wohl vielen so, ich hab nach meinem Führerschein kein Fahrrad mehr angerührt, das ist jetzt 10 Jahre her. Das soll sich jetzt mit dem Cube ändern und ich werde an Wochenenden mal etwas für die eingerosteten Gelenke tun.  Auf solche KM Angaben werde ich aber trotzdem nie und nimmer kommen. Das können nur die Leute schaffen deren Nummer1 Hobby das biken ist.


----------



## Blades (28. Juni 2008)

Ab Montag hab ich 4 Wochen Praktikum vor mir da muss ich jeden Tag 22 Kilometer fahren.
Das gibt nochmal ne richtig schöne erhöhung aufm Tacho.


----------



## CeeJay78 (28. Juni 2008)

Ich bin heute mal ne kleine Runde gefahren. Auch einen kleinen Berg hoch. Schon nach der Hälfte war ich so geschafft dass ich fast vom Rad gefallen wäre 
Echt schlimm wie man an Kondition verliert wenn man lange kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren ist. Früher haben mir "Berge" nix ausgemacht. Ich hoffe aber dass es sich mit meinem neuen Radl bessert...

@ Andi3001, hast du dir das Cube selbst gekauft oder deine Eltern? Mit 14 dürftest du ja theoretisch gar keine so teuren Sachen kaufen  Von wegen Taschengeldparagraph usw.  Würde mich nur mal interessieren. Mein Fahrrad was ich in dem Alter hatte hat damals glaub 500DM gekostet 

@ Blades, wie lang brauchst du denn mit dem Bike für 22km? Da musst du ja schon sehr zeitig losfahren. Glaub das wäre nix für mich, da könnte ich mich im Unterricht gar nicht mehr konzentrieren weil ich so fertig bin


----------



## annex (29. Juni 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Blumen! 
Mit den Pedalen hast du recht! 
Aber klick-Pedalen werden folgen! 
Wer in der nähe von Darmstadt wohnt ist herzlich zur Poolparty eingeladen 
P.S. Den Rasen hab ich kurz nach den Bilderen gemäht 
Bin heute wieder auf dem Frankenstein unterwegs!
Wer lust und Laune hat sagt einfach bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annex (29. Juni 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Aber den Vorbau würde ich noch umdrehen, daß man wenigstens ein bisschen eine Sattelüberhöhung hat. Oder ist die noch nicht ganz in "Betriebsstellung"?



Umdrehen? wie meinst du das? 
Ist eigendlich alles in Betriebsstellung! *G*


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Juni 2008)

> Umdrehen? wie meinst du das?



Er meinte den Vorbau um 180° drehen so das er nach unten zeigt...sieht meiner Meinung nach aber ******* aus...nimm lieber einen Spacer raus wenn du ein wenig mehr Racehaltung willst.


----------



## Blades (29. Juni 2008)

@CeeJay78: Für die 22 km brauch ich ca eine Stunde fahrt da alles nur flüßiger straßenverkehr ist.
Jedoch sinds 11km hin und 11km zurück also nicht 2 mal 22km. Sry falls ich mich da unklar ausgedrückt habe. 
MfG Blades


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da hat sich deine Freundin aber ein sehr schönes Bike zugelegt
> 
> Ja und das AMS HPC von annex ist natürlich ein ganz geniales Teil, da kann ich mich gar nicht satt dran sehen



Wir haben uns auch deine Bilder mehrmals angeschaut. Eigentlich wollten wir ein Canyon Nerve XC, aber die hatten dann doch zu lange Lieferzeit. Und nachdem meine Freundin dein Bike gesehen hatte war das Canyon auch schon vergessen. 
Hatten dann noch die Wahl zwischen einem Sting K18 in Teamline-Farben aber letztendlich ist es dann das AMS 125 geworden, weil die Geometrie entspannter für Touren war und nicht so gestreckt wie auf dem Sting.


----------



## CeeJay78 (29. Juni 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> @CeeJay78: Für die 22 km brauch ich ca eine Stunde fahrt da alles nur flüßiger straßenverkehr ist.
> Jedoch sinds 11km hin und 11km zurück also nicht 2 mal 22km. Sry falls ich mich da unklar ausgedrückt habe.
> MfG Blades



Achso. Naja trotzdem Respekt davor. Ich würde wahrscheinlich doppelt so lange brauchen


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal ne kleine Runde gefahren. Auch einen kleinen Berg hoch. Schon nach der Hälfte war ich so geschafft dass ich fast vom Rad gefallen wäre
> Echt schlimm wie man an Kondition verliert wenn man lange kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren ist. Früher haben mir "Berge" nix ausgemacht. Ich hoffe aber dass es sich mit meinem neuen Radl bessert...



Keine Angst, das mit der Kondition kommt schon wieder von ganz alleine. Vorrausgesetzt du fährst wieder regelmäßig. Und irgendwann wirst du über den Berg an dem du abgekackt bist lachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juni 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> @ Andi3001, hast du dir das Cube selbst gekauft oder deine Eltern? Mit 14 dürftest du ja theoretisch gar keine so teuren Sachen kaufen  Von wegen Taschengeldparagraph usw.  Würde mich nur mal interessieren. Mein Fahrrad was ich in dem Alter hatte hat damals glaub 500DM gekostet



Ja ich weiß, ist schon ziehmlich teuer so 3000  für mich als Schüler.
Allerdings grig ich leider auch nicht alles in den A**** geschoben; Naja, wohl eher Gott sei dank!
Ich hatte allerdings Konfi, und dazu noch einies gespart Und mein eigtl. Fahrrad, sprich mein Hardtail hat 800 gekostet. Das hat mir mein Vater fast geschenkt, es gingen halt noch Ostern und bisschen Taschengeld drauf, aber egal das wars wert, und zwar bei beiden Bikes! =)


----------



## CeeJay78 (29. Juni 2008)

Naja wenn man es auch entsprechend nutzt ist nix dagegen einzuwenden...


----------



## cubedriver78 (30. Juni 2008)

@CeeJay78  Andi3001 braucht definitiv so ein Bike.Der Junge lässt es schon arg krachen in dem Alter das glaubt keiner.RESPECT!!!


----------



## Firefighter (30. Juni 2008)

Hier mein Cube Elite HPC Blackline...


----------



## flyingstereo (30. Juni 2008)

Firefighter schrieb:


> Hier mein Cube Elite HPC Blackline...


Wiegt? 18 oder 20 Zoll?

greetz


----------



## CeeJay78 (30. Juni 2008)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> @CeeJay78  Andi3001 braucht definitiv so ein Bike.Der Junge lässt es schon arg krachen in dem Alter das glaubt keiner.RESPECT!!!



Die "jungen" von heute haben auch vor nix Angst  Wenn ich da so an mich denke...


----------



## Firefighter (30. Juni 2008)

> Wiegt? 18 oder 20 Zoll?
> 
> gree



18 Zoll 

wiegt leider immerhin noch 9,6kg.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2008)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> @CeeJay78  Andi3001 braucht definitiv so ein Bike.Der Junge lässt es schon arg krachen in dem Alter das glaubt keiner.RESPECT!!!



Und mitm neuen Gabel-Setup noch viel mehr


----------



## Teamdejan (30. Juni 2008)

Schaut euch mal mein bike bei youtube an und bewertet es Bitte:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOBZc8PEg


----------



## Teamdejan (30. Juni 2008)

Schaut euch mal mein bike auf youtube an: Wie findet Ihr das Video, was könnte man noch verbessern???

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOBZc8PEg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2008)

Warum bike tech? - Kommste aus Heidelberg?


----------



## Dexter90 (30. Juni 2008)

Teamdejan schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal mein bike auf youtube an: Wie findet Ihr das Video, was könnte man noch verbessern???
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOBZc8PEg



Erstmal würd ich sagen hast du nen grundsolides Bike. Aber wenn du was einzigartiges willst dann würde ich kein Cube kaufen. Fahre ja selber 2 und
bin auch eigentlich soweit zufrieden nur es gibt halt doch andere Marken die
einem höherwertiges bieten. Klar zahlt man da mehr aber lohnt sich ja auch


----------



## Mikes Cube (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle

Habe seit 10.04.2008 ein Cube LTD PRO. Seit ca. 10 Tagen habe ich wenn ich stärker in die Pedale trete ein Knacken. Wenn der Druck weniger wird ist das Knacken weg. Habe schon die Kette ausgetauscht (HG53 gegen HG93), die Pedale ausgetauscht, Kettenblätter überprüft mit Drehmomentenschlüssel sowie die Kurbel mit 14NM festgezogen (Empfohlen 12-15Nm).
Kurz um ich bin mit mein Latein an Ende. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten

Gruß Mike


----------



## Dexter90 (30. Juni 2008)

Mikes Cube schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Habe seit 10.04.2008 ein Cube LTD PRO. Seit ca. 10 Tagen habe ich wenn ich stärker in die Pedale trete ein Knacken. Wenn der Druck weniger wird ist das Knacken weg. Habe schon die Kette ausgetauscht (HG53 gegen HG93), die Pedale ausgetauscht, Kettenblätter überprüft mit Drehmomentenschlüssel sowie die Kurbel mit 14NM festgezogen (Empfohlen 12-15Nm).
> Kurz um ich bin mit mein Latein an Ende. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???
> ...



Eventuell irgendwas am Tretlager? Frag doch mal deinen Händler


----------



## Mikes Cube (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo Dexter 90

Habe auch schon dran gedacht, aber bei der Vorstellung das mein Bike erstmal ein für Tage in der Werkstatt ist werde ich sauer. Werde morgen mal anrufen und ein Termin machen.(Vileicht ist das Problem ja schon bekannt und mir kann schnell geholfen werden)

Gruß Mike


----------



## christian^2 (30. Juni 2008)

Mikes Cube schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Habe seit 10.04.2008 ein Cube LTD PRO. Seit ca. 10 Tagen habe ich wenn ich stärker in die Pedale trete ein Knacken. Wenn der Druck weniger wird ist das Knacken weg. Habe schon die Kette ausgetauscht (HG53 gegen HG93), die Pedale ausgetauscht, Kettenblätter überprüft mit Drehmomentenschlüssel sowie die Kurbel mit 14NM festgezogen (Empfohlen 12-15Nm).
> Kurz um ich bin mit mein Latein an Ende. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???
> ...



Ist der Sattel richtig fest, sowohl der Schnellverschluss, als auch unten am Sattel? War bei mehreren meiner Bekannten das Problem. Ich selbst hab auch mal wie verrueckt gesucht und eig. war nur dort eine Schraube minimal zu locker.

Christian


----------



## Dexter90 (30. Juni 2008)

Mikes Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Dexter 90
> 
> Habe auch schon dran gedacht, aber bei der Vorstellung das mein Bike erstmal ein für Tage in der Werkstatt ist werde ich sauer. Werde morgen mal anrufen und ein Termin machen.(Vileicht ist das Problem ja schon bekannt und mir kann schnell geholfen werden)
> 
> Gruß Mike



Ja ich kann dich vollkommen verstehen. Du könntest auch mal im Tech-Talk nachfragen dort kriegt dein Problem sicher größere Aufmerksamkeit als hier im Herstellerforum.... ist ja auch im Prinzip kein Problem von Cube.... und in der Abteilung kann dir (da bin ich mir reltaiv sicher) jemand helfen.

PS: Wo fährst du denn so rum in München. Komme auch daher.


----------



## Mikes Cube (30. Juni 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> Ja ich kann dich vollkommen verstehen. Du könntest auch mal im Tech-Talk nachfragen dort kriegt dein Problem sicher größere Aufmerksamkeit als hier im Herstellerforum.... ist ja auch im Prinzip kein Problem von Cube.... und in der Abteilung kann dir (da bin ich mir reltaiv sicher) jemand helfen.
> 
> PS: Wo fährst du denn so rum in München. Komme auch daher.



Momentan bin ich am Kondition aufbauen. Meistens fahre ich morgens von Unterföhring an der Isar bis zum Tierpark und dann weiter zur Drygalski Allee. Abends dann  wieder Retoure (sind je 20Km).
Da ich im Einzelhandel arbeite bleibt mir leider nicht allzu viel Zeit(Familie will mich auch mal sehen). Wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe geht es noch von Unterföhring zum Speichersee in Ismaning, einmal Drumherum zurück zum Feringasee, dort zweimal rum und dann nach Hause(sind 40 Km am Stück).


----------



## Mikes Cube (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo Christian

Den Sattel schließe ich aus, da es auch im Wiegetritt ist(dann auf der rechten und Linken Seite).

Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich wohn' ja in Vaterstetten und kleinere Touren zum Feringasee samt Biergarten sind mal ganz nett


----------



## helix77 (30. Juni 2008)

Mein Fritzz.


Hier ein paar Foto´s von meinem Fritzz, aufgenommen heute im Taunus:






















Ich habe seit ca. 2 Monaten und es kam mir endlos lang vor bis es da war,ca. 6 Wochen.
Ich bin seitdem fast jeden Tag unterwegs gewesen und muss sagen es hat mich gepackt. 
Ich bin trail-süchtig ;-). Vorher bin ich seit ca. 15 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren,
davor etwas BMX. In 15 Jahren rostet man ganz schön ein, aber es scheint von Tag zu Tag besser zu gehen.


----------



## jan84 (30. Juni 2008)

Stereo da wo es hingehört . 

grüße
jan


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Juni 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...
> Stereo da wo es hingehört .
> 
> grüße
> jan



Schickes Foto

 Ob mein Cube auch mal Berge sehen wird? -.-


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

Mein Cube versteckt sich 




Aber muss trotzdem arbeiten 






(Massif de l'Esterel 2008)


----------



## Aurorix (1. Juli 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Stereo da wo es hingehört .
> 
> grüße
> jan



Kann ein Cube Race auch so eine fahrt meistern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHub3Rt (1. Juli 2008)

woooah, da möcht ich auch mal hin^^


----------



## helix77 (1. Juli 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Kann ein Cube Race auch so eine fahrt meistern?



Warum nicht? Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## jan84 (1. Juli 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Kann ein Cube Race auch so eine fahrt meistern?


Das is auch mit 8kg Carbon kein Problem. Schwerere Reifen/mehr Federweg machen die Sache nur gemütlicher. Fahre mit dem Stereo auch Marathons, nicht allzu langsam .
Von dem was geht sind 95% wohl Fahrer und 5% Bike. 



grüße
jan


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

letzen Sonntag



(Stöckli-Napf Bike marathon)


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> letzen Sonntag
> 
> 
> 
> (Stöckli-Napf Bike marathon)




Und..... gewonnen???


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

Nöööö, fahre eher diese Dinge wegen der Landschaft  so brauch ich keine Karten und kann mich auf die Natur einlassen. Ausserdem ist der Napf Marathon eine Veranstaltung ohne Zeitnahme einfach nur zum Spass in der Sonne schwitzen


----------



## Roughneck (1. Juli 2008)

@ jan84: Wo hast du das Foto gemacht? macht echt lust auf mehr...

Gruz


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nöööö, fahre eher diese Dinge wegen der Landschaft  so brauch ich keine Karten und kann mich auf die Natur einlassen. Ausserdem ist der Napf Marathon eine Veranstaltung ohne Zeitnahme einfach nur zum Spass in der Sonne schwitzen



Und ich hab mir schon ne Glückwunschrede zurecht gelegt. 

Aber Marathon ist ja schließlich auch ohne Zeitnahme schon anstrengend genug!


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

Glückwünsche nehm ich immer gerne entgegen


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glückwünsche nehm ich immer gerne entgegen




Glückwünsche und Blumen gibts nur für den ersten bis dritten Platz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wer später kommt kriegt nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (1. Juli 2008)

Roughneck schrieb:


> @ jan84: Wo hast du das Foto gemacht? macht echt lust auf mehr...
> 
> Gruz



Im Karwendel kurz vor der Lamsenjochütte. 

grüße
jan


----------



## no name2606 (1. Juli 2008)

Mikes Cube schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Habe seit 10.04.2008 ein Cube LTD PRO. Seit ca. 10 Tagen habe ich wenn ich stärker in die Pedale trete ein Knacken. Wenn der Druck weniger wird ist das Knacken weg. Habe schon die Kette ausgetauscht (HG53 gegen HG93), die Pedale ausgetauscht, Kettenblätter überprüft mit Drehmomentenschlüssel sowie die Kurbel mit 14NM festgezogen (Empfohlen 12-15Nm).
> Kurz um ich bin mit mein Latein an Ende. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???
> ...





hay, als erstes, tech forum, da werden sie geholfen.
also bei der kurbel würde ich es mit mehr drehmoment versuchen, in 90% der fälle ist es die schraube für die kurbel die zu locker ist.(und keine angst die verträgt locker 20nm ohne irgend ein problem bin meine mit 25nm 3 jahre problemlos gefahren.


----------



## Trumpf (1. Juli 2008)

Mein 2006er Fritzz (mit ungefahrenem 2008er Rahmen) in 16 Zoll.










..ist übrigens zu verkaufen


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

@ trumpf

wieso zu verkaufen ? 
warum das denn ?


----------



## Trumpf (1. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ trumpf
> 
> wieso zu verkaufen ?
> warum das denn ?



Ich hab mich einfach zu sehr an das Sting gewöhnt und hab unheimlich Spass daran gefunden bergauf zu rasen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ich hab mich einfach zu sehr an das Sting gewöhnt und hab unheimlich Spass daran gefunden bergauf zu rasen.



bei mir ist es genau andersrum  
aber nächste woche bin ich mit sting und fritzz in österreich. erst 5 tage touren und bergauf mit sting und dann 3 tage moshen mit fritzz 

p.s. bergauf rasen... hast du nicht mal gepostet, das du mit fritzz auf deiner hausrunde schneller warst/bist als mit dem sting ?


----------



## Trumpf (1. Juli 2008)

Ja, stimmt. Und ich hab auch wirklich echt lange und oft probiert bis ichs dann endlich doch mit dem Sting geschafft habe die Zeit vom Fritzz zu knacken. 
Mittlerweile hab ich den Fritzz Rekord 46:30 minuten auf 42:40 minuten mit dem Sting runtergedrückt. 
(12.9 Km und 455 Hm)


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Und ich hab auch wirklich echt lange und oft probiert bis ichs dann endlich doch mit dem Sting geschafft habe die Zeit vom Fritzz zu knacken.
> Mittlerweile hab ich den Fritzz Rekord 46:30 minuten auf 42:40 minuten mit dem Sting runtergedrückt.
> (12.9 Km und 455 Hm)



respekt  

hast du dein sting eigentlich vom dämpfer her eher hart oder weich abgestimmt ?


----------



## Trumpf (1. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> respekt
> 
> hast du dein sting eigentlich vom dämpfer her eher hart oder weich abgestimmt ?



Ich hab meistens das ProPedal (Stufe 2) eingeschalten. Wenn das ausgeschalten ist dann ist es recht "soft", würde ich sagen. Pro-Pedal schalt ich aber nur bei so langsamen "Geniesser-Trails" aus.
Mit ProPedal geht es meiner Meinung nach fast in Richtung Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> I
> Mit ProPedal geht es meiner Meinung nach fast in Richtung Hardtail.



das kann ich auch so bestätigen. für 115 mm federweg ganz schön hart


----------



## Trumpf (1. Juli 2008)

Ja, aber das ist echt perfekt für mich. Das Sting ist für mich optimal als eine Rennmaschine mit der Option zum Trailsurfen wenns verlangt wird.  

Ist aber natürlich auf dem Trail nicht zu vergleichen mit dem "Mir-ist-alles-egal-Fritzz"


----------



## Dexter90 (1. Juli 2008)

Schönes Fritzz hast du da. Was verlangst du denn?


----------



## Trumpf (1. Juli 2008)

Dexter90 schrieb:


> Schönes Fritzz hast du da. Was verlangst du denn?



Steht alles hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## no name2606 (2. Juli 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Mein 2006er Fritzz (mit ungefahrenem 2008er Rahmen) in 16 Zoll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, perfekte rahmen größe für mich


----------



## flyingstereo (2. Juli 2008)

Da es grad mal grob sauber gemacht wurde hier mal mein Plastik-Hobel 




Bremsleitungen müssten mal gekürzt werden - bin ich aber zu faul dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (2. Juli 2008)

Geiles Geschoss. Und geile Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Juli 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> ...Und geile Sattelüberhöhung



Ich hab mich gefragt, ob man(n) das als Mann überhaupt fahren kann? Oo


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Juli 2008)

Schätze mal Ihr seid alle 'ne Ecke kleiner 

Rahmen schaut nach 22er aus, bei entsprechender Körpergröße sind Arme und Beine ja auch länger, daher relativiert sich das wieder...


----------



## M!tch (2. Juli 2008)

ich stell' mir grad 'nen schimpansen auf dem bike vor. 





aber im ernst, ein nettes gefährt. allerdings sehen die zweifarbigen kettenblattschrauben bescheiden aus. auch wenn man sieht, dass du versuchst die beiden farben aufzugreifen, würde ich die kettenblattschrauben einheitlich gestalten.


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. Juli 2008)

Ja mit sowas kann man(n) fahren, meins hat ganz ähnliche Proportionen 

Sieht aber echt gut aus, nur ich find die Sattelstützen-und Sattelfarbe nich ganz so passend...(...schwarzfan *g*)

HK


----------



## Jonez (2. Juli 2008)

Das sieht ja nach fast 20 cm Überhöhung aus 
Real wohl 15 cm.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juli 2008)

Sieht wirklich viel aus...aber naja
Hab mal wieder ein paar Bilder von meinem K24 in milky green gemacht: (da is der sattel bisschen unten für ne mittlere Abfahrt)






Und auch einmal die Landschaft


----------



## fcb-hostis (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich werde mir demnächst ein LTD Race kaufen und kann mich zwischen dem weiß/blau bzw schwarzen nicht so recht entscheiden. Nun hoffe ich auf einige Erfahrungeswerte von euch welche Lackierung evtl. anfälliger ist gegen Steinschlag/Stürze etc. oder ob sich das gleich bleibt.
Ich ahbe halt nur bedenken, dass man auf nem weißen Bike schnell sieht wenn der Lack an der einen oder anderen Stelle nicht mehr 100% ist....

Vielen Dank


----------



## citycobra (2. Juli 2008)

fcb-hostis schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich werde mir demnächst ein LTD Race kaufen und kann mich zwischen dem weiß/blau bzw schwarzen nicht so recht entscheiden. Nun hoffe ich auf einige Erfahrungeswerte von euch welche Lackierung evtl. anfälliger ist gegen Steinschlag/Stürze etc. oder ob sich das gleich bleibt.
> Ich ahbe halt nur bedenken, dass man auf nem weißen Bike schnell sieht wenn der Lack an der einen oder anderen Stelle nicht mehr 100% ist....
> ...



dat gehört zwar nicht wirklich in diesen thread rein aber ich würde das blau/weiße nehmen. finde das ständige schwarz zu langweilig.


----------



## flyingstereo (2. Juli 2008)

Sattel-Lenker Überhöhung sind 16cm. Wenn man vom Stereo umsteigt ist es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber es geht... RH ist 22"
Sattel ist in echt nicht so stechend weiß wie er auf dem Bild rüber kommt. 
Und die Sattelstütze ist eigentlich auch ziemlich schwarz. 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CeeJay78 (3. Juli 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Und ich hab auch wirklich echt lange und oft probiert bis ichs dann endlich doch mit dem Sting geschafft habe die Zeit vom Fritzz zu knacken.
> Mittlerweile hab ich den Fritzz Rekord 46:30 minuten auf 42:40 minuten mit dem Sting runtergedrückt.
> (12.9 Km und 455 Hm)



Bist ja nen harter Bursche


----------



## Mikes Cube (3. Juli 2008)

So geht es meinem ``Würfel`` wenn mir langweilig ist






Nach 5 Stunden Arbeit





Endlich mit XT - Kurbel und Lager


----------



## M!tch (3. Juli 2008)

puuuh.
nach dem ersten bild dachte ich, du würdest beim sauber machen das tretlager ausbauen.


----------



## Mikes Cube (3. Juli 2008)

Nach 500 Km und Kacken bei starkem Pedaldruck dachte ich mir mal, es wird Zeit für eine Generalinspektion (und Tausch auf XT Kurbel mit HG93 Kette).
Gruß Mike


----------



## Trumpf (3. Juli 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> Bist ja nen harter Bursche



Unbedingt sogar. 
Ich bin auch echt froh dass wir hier gescheite Berge haben.


----------



## miles_cube (3. Juli 2008)

Das Bike passend zu meinem Auto  (Die Farbe)


----------



## Muecke2000 (3. Juli 2008)

fcb-hostis schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich werde mir demnächst ein LTD Race kaufen und kann mich zwischen dem weiß/blau bzw schwarzen nicht so recht entscheiden. Nun hoffe ich auf einige Erfahrungeswerte von euch welche Lackierung evtl. anfälliger ist gegen Steinschlag/Stürze etc. oder ob sich das gleich bleibt.
> Ich ahbe halt nur bedenken, dass man auf nem weißen Bike schnell sieht wenn der Lack an der einen oder anderen Stelle nicht mehr 100% ist....
> ...



Vor der gleichen Entscheidung stand ich anfangs auch. Dachte mir schwarz läßt sich ggf. leichter wieder verkaufen, falls ich doch nochmal ein Fully kaufe. Aber nachdem ich die weiss/blaue Farbe in Natura beim Händler habe stehen sehen, war klar es muss diese sein. Schwarz hat jeder und ich finds allmählich langweilig. Daher muss Farbe ins Spiel. Das grün von Cube finde ich auch nicht schlecht.
Aber letztlich ist es eine Geschmackssache!


----------



## vasco (3. Juli 2008)

Mein 2003 er AMS Pro Rahmen hatte leider nen Riss (s. Fotoalbum).
Soll wohl öfter vorgekommen sein. Daraufhin habe ich gestern einen neuen schwarzen AMS Pro 100 Rahmen bekommen. Der hat jetzt, ähnlich wie beim Fritzz, zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelstütze oberhalb eine Verstärkung erhalten. Liegt das am 22 Zoll Rahmen oder is das jetzt normal? Auf der Cube HP ist das nicht zu erkennen. Vielleicht sind da immer kleinere Rahmengrößen dargestellt. Finds nicht so schön.


----------



## flyingstereo (3. Juli 2008)

Ist normal und hat soweit ich weiß auch nur der 22er Rahmen!
Damit wird glaub ich das Unterrohr niedriger gehalten.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce20 (3. Juli 2008)

Jop, nur beim 22" Rahmen vorhanden.


----------



## silverstein (3. Juli 2008)

Mikes Cube schrieb:


> Nach 500 Km und *Kacken* bei starkem Pedaldruck...



dann solltest du wohl eher nicht so stark in die pedale treten


----------



## larsen78 (3. Juli 2008)

@Mikes Cube: hast du Griffe von Ergon? Falls ja: müssen die nicht andersrum? Ich dachte ich hätte die schonmal andersrum gesehen...
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!

VG


----------



## Mikes Cube (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Larsen

Jop sind Griffe von Ergon. Sind auch richtig angebracht, siehe Link.

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/griffe/griff_ergonomie.html

Wo hast Du die andersrum gesehen???

Gruß Mike


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2008)

@mikes cube :  wo haste denn den cube kettenstrebenschuz her ????greez , trek6500


----------



## Dexter90 (3. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Cube Acid Disc 07. Getauscht wurden lediglich die Pedale sowie neue Bremsscheiben und Barends wurden angebaut. Läuft nach nunmehr als 2800km wirklich noch einwandfrei:






Und hier noch ein Bild meines Flying Circus (grün/gelb). Da wurde schon etwas mehr getauscht. Gabel, Laufrad, Schaltwerk. Daneben steht das Edge Zone eines Kumpels (gelb):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (3. Juli 2008)

Wollte am Anfang eigentlich das schwarze Race... als ichs dann live gesehen hab, musste ich aber das weiß/blaue haben . Sieht in natura nochmal deutlich besser aus, als auf Fotos.

Widerstandsfähiger ist das Eloxal vom schwarzen, beim blauen ist nur das blau eloxiert, das weiß drüber gepulvert. Pulver hält nicht so viel aus, zudem ist der Klarlack auf dem gesamten Bike anfälliger. Und es ist 200g schwerer.

Mir aber herzlich egal, das Ding ist einfach ein Blickfang  .

Kannst dir ja ma mein Album ansehen, wenn du ne Entscheidungshilfe brauchst .


----------



## Mikes Cube (3. Juli 2008)

@trek6500
den Kettenschrebenschutz gabâs bei meinem HÃ¤ndler (http://www.rabe-bike.de/).
Der hatte einen ganzen Karton davon da. Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe kosten die nen fÃ¼nfer. Kannst ja mal anrufen ob die auch Online bestellbar sind und ob Sie Dir einen schicken.
Hab meinen und den fÃ¼r das Bike meines Sohnes umsonst dazubekommen.

GruÃ Mike


----------



## 900degrees (4. Juli 2008)

Dein Händler hat dir, genau wie meiner mir, den Fully Strebenschutz mitgegeben. Hab meinen letztens umgetauscht, hab jetzt den fürs Hardtail, der deckt dann auch endlich mal die ganze Kettenstrebe ab .


----------



## larsen78 (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo Mike,

ich dachte ich hätte mal ein Foto gesehen, auf dem die Griffe andersrum waren. Hab mich aber getäuscht, das waren die Enduro-Griffe (GE1). Keine Ahnung, was mich gestern geritten hat, Asche auf mein Haupt;-).

VG larsen


----------



## Mikes Cube (4. Juli 2008)

@900degrees

Ich wusste gar nicht dass es da einen Unterschied gibt. Danke für den Tipp. (hatte bis jetzt zum Glück auch keine Prob)

@Larsen78
Kein Problem ich hoffe es war nicht allzu viel Asche.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Mikes Cube (4. Juli 2008)

@900degrees
Kannst Du mal nen Foto machen vom neuen Kettenstrebenschutz wie das aussieht.
Wäre echt super (Auf Deinen Fotos sehe ich keine Unterschied)
Gruß Mike


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Juli 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mikes cube :  wo haste denn den cube kettenstrebenschuz her ????greez , trek6500



das ist der normale kettenstrebenschutz den man bei den 08er modellen dazu bekommt


----------



## Aurorix (4. Juli 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> das ist der normale kettenstrebenschutz den man bei den 08er modellen dazu bekommt



Also bei meinem ltd Race 2008er war keiner dabei 
Will aber einen haben und hab nen Shop gefunden wo das ding 10 kostet


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Juli 2008)

Aurorix schrieb:


> Also bei meinem ltd Race 2008er war keiner dabei
> Will aber einen haben und hab nen Shop gefunden wo das ding 10â¬ kostet



ich fahre nen sting, bei mir war dieses dÃ¤mpferschutzblech und der kettenstrebebnschutz incl. 

kein guter hÃ¤ndler.


----------



## flyingstereo (4. Juli 2008)

Bei den LTD's ist der Schutz nicht von Haus aus dabei!
Erst bei den "teureren"... 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (4. Juli 2008)

Bei meinem 07er Stereo war auch keiner dabei. Nur der Händler hat mir einen Specialized-Kettenstrebenschutz dazugegeben. Macht sich ganz nett.


----------



## 900degrees (4. Juli 2008)

Mikes Cube schrieb:


> @900degrees
> Kannst Du mal nen Foto machen vom neuen Kettenstrebenschutz wie das aussieht.
> Wäre echt super (Auf Deinen Fotos sehe ich keine Unterschied)
> Gruß Mike



Da hatte ich auch noch den alten .

Hier ist der fürs HT:


----------



## Danielsan79 (4. Juli 2008)

> Pulver hält nicht so viel aus, zudem ist der Klarlack auf dem gesamten Bike anfälliger. Und es ist 200g schwerer.



Also Pulver ist auch verdammt wiederstandsfähig, ich wäre froh wenn das rote Reaction gepulvert wäre aber es ist nur lackiert wie ich gehört habe. Die Eloxalschicht von Cube soll ja nicht besonders "stabil" sein.


----------



## patrese993 (4. Juli 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> puuuh.
> nach dem ersten bild dachte ich, du würdest beim sauber machen das tretlager ausbauen.




hmm, ich mach das öfter, geht ja aber bei Hollowtech Lagern auch schnell....


Kann mir mal jemand einen Laden nennen, wo ich den "langen" Kettenstrebenschutz bestellen kann?

Ich fahre noch mit einem Speci Schutz durch die Gegend, das finde ich reichlich unbefriedigend....


----------



## 900degrees (4. Juli 2008)

Also hab meinen von meinem Händler, Tony Rosskopp in Mainz. 

Das Ding kann aber jeder bestellen, der Cube vertreibt, wenn nicht, hat er keinen Bock. Gibt einfach zwei Varianten, Fully und Hardtail, die meisten scheinen halt nur den einen zu bestellen, der "passt" nämlich auf alle Bikes, während der fürs HT für Fullies zu lang ist.

Mal den Händler fragen, ob er sich nicht dazu herablassen würde, das Ding bei der nächsten Runde mitzuordern, wenn man schon 1000 Euro plus da lassen durfte.


----------



## home (4. Juli 2008)

..so hier auch wieder ein lebenszeichen von mir war letztes we in der alten heimat und bin a´wenig durch´s wippertal geradelt..mfg


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Juli 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Da hatte ich auch noch den alten .
> 
> Hier ist der fürs HT:



äh???????? das ist keiner für Hardtails, das ist einfach der Cube - Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## 900degrees (4. Juli 2008)

Wenn du das sagst . 

Ich weiß dass der von Cube ist, steht drauf. Gibt aber 2 (zwei) verschiedene Längen. Der kürzere (siehe Mikes Cube) ist für die Bikes mit kürzeren Kettenstreben (halt Fullies, von mir aus auch net alle, kein Plan) gedacht, der längere, den ich jetzt drauf hab, für die Bikes mit längeren Kettenstreben (z.B. die Hardtails).

Der kurze deckt halt bei weitem net die gesamte Länge ab, der lange quasi die ganze Strebe. Hab sie beim Händler auch aneinander gehalten zum Vergleich, das sind ca 5 cm Unterschied. Ich bin nicht ganz bescheuert .


----------



## mother lode (4. Juli 2008)

Sehr schönes Cube, home.
Das Fahrrad sieht super aus und fährt sich, so wie es zusammengebaut ist, bestimmt flott.
Die Landschaft scheint auch wie geschaffen für ausgedehnte Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (5. Juli 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst .
> 
> Ich weiß dass der von Cube ist, steht drauf. Gibt aber 2 (zwei) verschiedene Längen. Der kürzere (siehe Mikes Cube) ist für die Bikes mit kürzeren Kettenstreben (halt Fullies, von mir aus auch net alle, kein Plan) gedacht, der längere, den ich jetzt drauf hab, für die Bikes mit längeren Kettenstreben (z.B. die Hardtails).
> 
> Der kurze deckt halt bei weitem net die gesamte Länge ab, der lange quasi die ganze Strebe. Hab sie beim Händler auch aneinander gehalten zum Vergleich, das sind ca 5 cm Unterschied. Ich bin nicht ganz bescheuert .



ok, überredet. hat dich aber keiner für bescheuert erklärt


----------



## Danyel (6. Juli 2008)

Mein neues AMS 125 K24 in black 'n' red 

http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/6246/cubeams125k24002jh4.jpg


----------



## Mikes Cube (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Danyel

Super Bike    besonders die Farb Kombi gefällt mir.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Mikes Cube (6. Juli 2008)

Bilder vom Vater - Sohn Ausflug heute an der Isar über 31 Kilometer





Puh die hälfte ist geschafft









Pause muss sein




Die letzten 7 Kilometer mussten wir im Regen heimfahren. Aber sonst war es super. Was uns aber nichts ausgemacht hat.

Gruß Mike und Sohn Luki


----------



## Danyel (6. Juli 2008)

So wie der Vater, so der Sohn 

Schöne Bikes!

Gruß Danyel


----------



## sHub3Rt (6. Juli 2008)

also mal janz ehrlisch, ich kann mit kindern einfach nicht^^ sobald ich sie sehe gehen sie mir auf die nerven.

aber wenn ich nen sohn/cousin/bekannten/whatever hätte, der so begeistert mit mir radeln täte, da hät ich spaß dran 

weiter so, das ist die jugend von morgen  ich find, papa kann stolz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkbaum39 (6. Juli 2008)

Mein neues AMS 125 seit Donnerstag. Gestern hatte es zum ersten Mal Ausgang in der Fränkischen Schweiz. Das Bike ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## le duy nhut (6. Juli 2008)

Wie will man denn ein Foto von der Festplatte sehen???


----------



## citycobra (6. Juli 2008)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Wie will man denn ein Foto von der Festplatte sehen???



hatte ich mir auch grad gedacht aber der ersteller hat den link nun geändert.


----------



## dirkbaum39 (6. Juli 2008)

Sorry Jungs,
aber das mit den Fotos hochladen musste ich erst einmal checken.
Hier dafür noch ein Bild vom Neuen. Übrigens habe ich 3 Monate drauf gewartet.


----------



## citycobra (6. Juli 2008)

sag mal hat dein oberrohr im bereich der dämpferaufnahme eine krümmung / einen knick? sieht irgendwie eigenartig aus auf dem bild.


----------



## dirkbaum39 (6. Juli 2008)

@citycobra: Nicht das ich wüßte. Aber ich schau morgen nochmals genau nach.


----------



## 900degrees (6. Juli 2008)

Schöne Bilder, Mike .

Ärger mich langsam, dass wir der kleinen das "Damenrad" gekauft haben und nicht das Kid Team 20.

Ist von der Ausstattung her zwar besser bei niedrigerem Preis, aber man muss die Kleinen ja möglichst früh anfixen. Naja mal sehn, vielleicht verklopp ichs noch auf Ebay und hol doch das Cube .


Danyel: Das AMS125 Black 'n' Red ist einfach der Hammer .


----------



## GAT (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

(m)ein Cube in freier Wildbahn endeckt 





Grüße GAT


----------



## schymmi (7. Juli 2008)

nur mal ne kurze doofe frage: wie funktioniert es eigentlich, das man die fotos direkt in dem artikel hochladen kann? also nicht als anhang.
bin ich irgendwie zu doof dafür?

schymmi


----------



## patrese993 (7. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> nur mal ne kurze doofe frage: wie funktioniert es eigentlich, das man die fotos direkt in dem artikel hochladen kann? also nicht als anhang.
> bin ich irgendwie zu doof dafür?
> 
> schymmi



gar nicht! die Müssen ins Album und dann im Post verlinkt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (7. Juli 2008)

achso. danke. werde es mal ausprobieren.

schymmi


----------



## Eagle23 (7. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder mein Würfel auf ner kleinen Odenwaldrunde...









Fotos @ Samsung G800


----------



## schymmi (7. Juli 2008)

Unsere CUBES beim "Familienausflug" in der www.bikearena.de Winterberg.

schymmi


----------



## messias (7. Juli 2008)

*seufz* So kurz die drei Tage...










P.S.: Wo? DA


----------



## speedy76 (7. Juli 2008)

schon beneidenswert, wo man sich in seiner Freizeit so rumtreiben kann.

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## home (7. Juli 2008)

messias schrieb:


> *seufz* So kurz die drei Tage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 geeeiiiillll.....!!!noch knapp 2wochen,dann is´es bei mir auch soweit..die alpen rufen!wollen ins salzburger land,genauer gesagt die ecke um den"zeller see" ich/wir (i´mein die freundin) freu´en uns schon riesig


----------



## Piefke (7. Juli 2008)

Mein Fritzz mit anderem Dämpfer, neuer Kurbel und Reifen:


----------



## GAT (7. Juli 2008)

Schymmi,

was ist das auf dem Lenker von Deinem Stereo?? 'ne Raketenabschußrampe 	

Gruß
GAT


----------



## schymmi (8. Juli 2008)

Nein. Aber nicht schlecht.

ist mein GARMIN ETREX VISTA. habe ich bei längeren touren eigentlich immer mit. stört ja auch nicht.

schymmi​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2008)

Leider ist unser Bike-Urlaub in Latsch, Vinschgau schon vorbei. 



 

 



Aber schön wars! Hohe Berge und kilometerlange Trails.


----------



## steinmetz (8. Juli 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mein Fritzz mit anderem Dämpfer, neuer Kurbel und Reifen:



Was für einen Dämpfer hast Du da den reingebaut? DHX 5.0 ?

Passt der auch bei voll eingefedertem Hinterbau ?


----------



## 900degrees (8. Juli 2008)

Das 07er Fritzz sieht einfach geil aus.. im Gegensatz zum 08er in Einheitsbrei-Schwarz


----------



## fasj (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
bin jetzt mal ein Stück den Schwäbischen Alb Cross gefahren. (~Schlatt bis Owen).
Ausschilderung war bis auf eine Stelle gut, aber Dank GPS kein Problem.
Die Streckenführung entspricht nur leider zu 100 % dem dusseligen Wegegesetz 

Schönes Foto gabs trotzdem....





fasj


----------



## Piefke (8. Juli 2008)

steinmetz schrieb:


> Was für einen Dämpfer hast Du da den reingebaut? DHX 5.0 ?
> Passt der auch bei voll eingefedertem Hinterbau ?



Vanilla RC
Passt mit abgesägter Druckstufenschraube auch voll eingefedert.


----------



## schymmi (8. Juli 2008)

oh "steinmetz" erwischt. 

schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (8. Juli 2008)

so hier mal meins, paar änderungen sind geplant, dauert aber noch etwas, erstmal den geldbeutel erholen lassen


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juli 2008)

Bist du Fotograf? Das Bild könnte aus nem Katalog Stammen! Naja, geiles Bild und natürlich auch Bike!


----------



## Bayer (8. Juli 2008)

naja bin hobbyknipser


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2008)

....bäääh , diese ladybikes snd sooo grottenhäslich !!urg.-


----------



## messias (8. Juli 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....bäääh , diese ladybikes snd sooo grottenhäslich !!urg.-



Jo, Hauptsache mal was gesagt, nä?


----------



## tutterchen (8. Juli 2008)

ja da fahren auf dieser seite ne menge leute räder für körpergrößen < 150 cm. wie passt man da drauf ?! aber das bild vom fritzz sieht mal von der ostsee-bungalow-atmosphäre abgesehen echt stark aus. welche kamera/filter/usw., oder nachbearbeitet ?


----------



## Teamdejan (9. Juli 2008)

Schaut euch mal das Bike auf YOU Tube an :

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOBZc8PEg


----------



## Hannoveraner (9. Juli 2008)

Teamdejan schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das Bike auf YOU Tube an :
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOBZc8PEg



wie oft denn noch?


----------



## tutterchen (9. Juli 2008)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> wie oft denn noch?



da würde man sich wünschen das radel wäre mal in aktion zu sehen ... so sauber, da fühlt sich ein mtb doch nicht wohl !


----------



## CeeJay78 (9. Juli 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> da würde man sich wünschen das radel wäre mal in aktion zu sehen ... so sauber, da fühlt sich ein mtb doch nicht wohl !



Meine sind immer so sauber. Fahre fast nur auf der Straße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juli 2008)

Teamdejan schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das Bike auf YOU Tube an :
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOBZc8PEg



Ja, ich finde auch, dass es reicht.  Ist ja nicht nur hier, sondern auch in anderen Themen. 
So toll ist das 999  Bike auch wieder nicht. 
Den Sinn des Films verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Auf der Cube Homepage kann man das Bike viel schöner und in besserer Qualität aunschauen. 
Aber da schau ich mir lieber schönere Bikes an.


----------



## 900degrees (9. Juli 2008)

Meine Fresse, das ist das 20ste Mal dass ich das Video seh. Es ist *******, im Hof, mit kreischenden Kids und völlig unpassender Musik. Filmst du auch dein Wohnzimmer und lässt dazu Thrashmetal laufen?


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juli 2008)

Teamdejan schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das Bike auf YOU Tube an :
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOBZc8PEg



was an dem video bzw an diesem bike so toll. ein stinknormales (ohne das bike herabsetzen zu wollen) cube ltd.


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juli 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> Meine sind immer so sauber. Fahre fast nur auf der Straße



und du bist stolz dass du dein mtb nur auf der straße fährst? gibt ne erfindung die heisst rennrad


----------



## tutterchen (9. Juli 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> gibt ne erfindung die heisst rennrad



und da wir gerade beim rennrad sind: habe dieses attempt 2008 mit 105er gruppe heute nagelneu fÃ¼r meine freundin  fÃ¼r eben mal 550â¬ erworben, wie ich finde ein schnÃ¤ppchen. quasi zum anfixen gedacht


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juli 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> und da wir gerade beim rennrad sind: habe dieses attempt 2008 mit 105er gruppe heute nagelneu für meine freundin  für eben mal 550 erworben, wie ich finde ein schnäppchen. quasi zum anfixen gedacht



wenn sie es nicht will, nehme ich es. geiles teil, vor allem bei dem preis. uns soooooooooooooo sauber


----------



## tutterchen (9. Juli 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wenn sie es nicht will, nehme ich es. geiles teil, vor allem bei dem preis. uns soooooooooooooo sauber



ein glücklicher umstand wenn bei einem fachhändler rennräder nicht gehen und er sie loswerden will. goodies waren natürlich bei dem preis nicht drin. egal, das risiko war es mir wert. und wenn sie es dann doch nicht haben mag, kann ich es immer noch verscherbeln  sie soll erst mal probieren (ist bislang 2-3 x mit einem alten hercules renner mit rahmenschalthebeln gefahren). ist natürlich kein überrad, aber solide für den anfang. wenn es gefällt werden schuhe und klickies besorgt. und wenn sie dann richtig gefallen gefunden hat gibt es auch bilder wie dieses (cube agree blackline 2005) am walchensee ...


----------



## Snevern (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch eins 







Gruß Snevern


----------



## Snevern (9. Juli 2008)

So und das ist mein GANZ NEUES RAD








Gruß Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (9. Juli 2008)

Teamdejan schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das Bike auf YOU Tube an :
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOBZc8PEg


Es reicht! Zumal dieses Video selten langweilig und lahm ist. Im Schneckentempo ein stehendes Bike zu filmen ist kein Kunst.


----------



## tutterchen (9. Juli 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eins



schönes teil, auch wenn wir so etwas im mtb forum ja eigentlich nicht dürfen


----------



## 900degrees (10. Juli 2008)

tutterchen: Seh ich das richtig, dass das Teil nen UVP von 1099 Euro hat? 

GlÃ¼ckwunsch zu dem Kauf. Wie heiÃt der HÃ¤ndler? Mir wÃ¼rd ein Aerial fÃ¼r 350â¬ reichen


----------



## Janus1972 (10. Juli 2008)

@snevern: das gerät ist nen traum, was kostet das?


----------



## tutterchen (10. Juli 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> tutterchen: Seh ich das richtig, dass das Teil nen UVP von 1099 Euro hat?



jups


----------



## Rauli (10. Juli 2008)

Nach der 1. Ausfahrt. Leider fahre ich ungern mit Kamera, sonst gäbs auch Bilder von ihm in freier Wildbahn, werden aber nachgereicht. Wundervolles Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CeeJay78 (10. Juli 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> und du bist stolz dass du dein mtb nur auf der straße fährst? gibt ne erfindung die heisst rennrad



Was will ich mitm Rennrad? Damit kann man keine Randsteine hoch- und runterfahren 
Ausserdem hab ich nie gesagt dass ich stolz wäre immer nur auf der Straße zu fahren...


----------



## tutterchen (10. Juli 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> Was will ich mitm Rennrad? Damit kann man keine Randsteine hoch- und runterfahren



wenn man fahren kann schon


----------



## CeeJay78 (10. Juli 2008)

Aber dann hat das Rad nen 8er. Nene Rennräder hatte ich mit 12. Seitdem ich damals frontal in ein Auto gefahren bin haben sich Rennräder für mich erledigt...


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Juli 2008)

messias :.was haste ´n du fürn problem , alter??? kann ja wohl schreiben, dass ich´n bestimmtes bike hä`sslich find!! tzzzzzzzz


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juli 2008)

Rauli schrieb:


> Nach der 1. Ausfahrt. Leider fahre ich ungern mit Kamera, sonst gäbs auch Bilder von ihm in freier Wildbahn, werden aber nachgereicht. Wundervolles Teil!



Da kommt des grün endlich mal einigermaßen wie in echt rüber.....des grig ich i-wie nie hin ...Naja, gutes Bild  und natürlich geiles Rad


----------



## tutterchen (10. Juli 2008)

Rauli schrieb:


> Wundervolles Teil!



sehr schönes bike, mag die farbe


----------



## Snevern (10. Juli 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> @snevern: das gerät ist nen traum, was kostet das?




Zu viel


----------



## Mikes Cube (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo 

Wollte euch nur an meinem Glück teilhaben lassen.
Habe gerade erfahren dass ich einen Tour und Fahrtechnikkurs bei den Allgäu Bikers gewonnen habe.
Bin echt schon super gespannt auf das Erlebnis.

Gruß Mike


----------



## SimonZ28 (11. Juli 2008)

Aloah,

bin seit Anfang des Jahres auch stolzer Cube Besitzer...allerdings noch etwas skeptisch was das Baujahr angeht.

Habe es in der Bucht geangelt, wo es als Modell 07 verkauft wurde...naja, mein Bike Händler meinte eher 2005...aber so richtig sicher kann ich immer noch nicht sein. Bin mir aber sehr sicher, dass hier jemand bescheid weiß 
Vom Verkäufer (der das natürlich nur für einen Freund verkauft hat, welcher im Urlaub war *muaha*) ist das natürlich nicht so fein, mir im Endeffekt aber Wurst, das ich das Bike super finde und es bis auf ein Beulchen wirklich wie neu war. Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.








Cube AMS Comp (Bj. 2005?) - schmutzig 

Duke SL 100mm
Manitou Radium RL 100mm (Federweg gesamt)
Hayes 9 (160/160) - vorne demnächst 180
Schaltung komplett XT, Shifter LX
Naben XT
Kurbel LX
660mm Ritchey Lenker
schöne große (Magnesium) Plattformpedale 
usw.

Bin nun gute 700km damit gefahren und kann mich nicht beschweren, wollte mir zuerst ein Hardtail kaufen, bin aber seit den ersten Trails wirklich begeistert (auch mein Hintern dankt es mir nach längeren Touren )

Grüße aus dem Nordschwarzwald,

Simon

P.S.: Warum hat mich eigentlich keiner gewarnt, dass man im Bikeshop willenlos wird und viel zu viel Geld für Zubehör, Klamotten usw. ausgibt? Schweinerei!


----------



## citycobra (11. Juli 2008)

dein bikehändler hat absolut recht. das ams comp wurde genau in der farbe (inkl. sattel) in 2005 produziert. siehe auch hier:

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_cube_ams_comp_p50666.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimonZ28 (11. Juli 2008)

Wunderbar, dann weiß ich ja nun bescheid. Scheine ja sogar was ganz passables gekauft zu haben 
Vielen Dank,

Simon


----------



## Janus1972 (11. Juli 2008)

SimonZ28 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann weiß ich ja nun bescheid. Scheine ja sogar was ganz passables gekauft zu haben
> Vielen Dank,
> 
> Simon



falsch gemacht hast du mit sicherheit nix. das ams hat seit je her mit sehr gut oder super abgeschnitten. wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, mailst du cube mal die rahmennummer. (oder lass es falls da noch ne überraschung kommen könnte, wenn du weisst was ich meine)


----------



## S.D. (11. Juli 2008)

Es ist def. ein 2005´er Modell.

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2008)

Wiedermal ein Bild von meinem grünen Hobel




(Cube Stereo Fahrer kennen es schon aus dem Cube Stereo Thread)


----------



## Bruce20 (13. Juli 2008)

So, dann möcht ich auch mal mein neues Bike zeigen.
Hat nun knappe 200km aufm Tacho. 
Bin eigentlich super zufrieden, hab nur ziemlichen Ärger mim Schaltwerk im Moment, wird Zeit, dass ich nächste Woche zur ersten Inspektion komm.


----------



## tbird (13. Juli 2008)

nice 

aber warum denn die revelation auf 100mm? bist vorher nen steilen berg hoch? xD


----------



## Bruce20 (14. Juli 2008)

Ganz nach dem Motto:
So wenig Federweg wie möglich, so viel wie nötig, fahr ich die meiste Zeit mit 100mm.Auf 130 gehts nur wenns in ruppigeres Gelände geht.


----------



## tbird (14. Juli 2008)

Grund?

Weniger wippen tut sie desshalb auch nicht, zumal sie ja eh ein "Lockout" hat. 

Hinten haste fast 130mm (128 gemessen), vorne dann nur 100, das ist irgendwie von der Geometrie ned sooo optimal. 

Ich fahr meine Revelation immer auf 130mm, sie spricht so deutlich feiner an, der Lenker kommt höher (-> Ergonomie!) und Langsamer bin ich desswegen auch nicht. Wenns berg hoch geht (aber auch nur bei extrem langen und steilen Anstiegen) dann kommt sie runter auf 100mm, aber auch NUR DANN. 

Das, was du machst, hab ich vor 2 jahren als ich anfing auch gemacht. Aber schliesslich lernt man ja mit der Zeit ....


----------



## Bruce20 (14. Juli 2008)

Wollte mir anfangs ein AMS Pro kaufen, hab aber nach ner Probefahrt mit dem 125er mich für dieses entschieden, da ich die Position mit abgesenkter Gabel für mich angenehmer empfand als normal auf dem Pro.
Ist wie gesagt unterschiedlich, aber ich fühl mich so halt wohl und solange das so is, fahr ich auch weiterhin so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (14. Juli 2008)

Fahr in der Ebene auch mein Ams 125 mit 100mm Federweg.Die abgesenkte Front lässt einen viel sportlicher draufsitzen meiner Meinung nach.
Verleiht richtig zum gasgeben

Vielleicht ist es ja nicht jederman Sache aber probiert es selber aus.

Gruß


----------



## tbird (14. Juli 2008)

Bruce20 schrieb:


> Ist wie gesagt unterschiedlich, aber ich fühl mich so halt wohl und solange das so is, fahr ich auch weiterhin so





jeder muss halt wissen wie's für einen selbst okay ist! ich mags "bequemer"


----------



## Chris360 (15. Juli 2008)

Bruce20 schrieb:


> So, dann möcht ich auch mal mein neues Bike zeigen.
> Hat nun knappe 200km aufm Tacho.
> Bin eigentlich super zufrieden, hab nur ziemlichen Ärger mim Schaltwerk im Moment, wird Zeit, dass ich nächste Woche zur ersten Inspektion komm.



Schaut sehr gut aus! 

Wo bekommt man so einen Fahrradständer her? Also bei dem das Hinterrad angehoben wird?

Chris


----------



## fissenid (15. Juli 2008)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Schaut sehr gut aus!
> 
> Wo bekommt man so einen Fahrradständer her? Also bei dem das Hinterrad angehoben wird?
> 
> Chris



Hallo!

die gibt es in jedem Radladen (Fahrrad Franz) für 10-12 Euro!!!!


----------



## wuifal (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor zwei Monaten zu diesem Hobby zurückgekeht und bin auch neu hier im Forum!

Hier mein neues Bike AMS 100 red/white














(Bei schönem Wetter, kommt das rot/weiß noch mal eine Nummer besser)

Bin generell recht glücklich damit! 

Einzig die vordere Bremse (Hayes Stroker Ryde) macht mir Sorgen!
Sie funzlt zwar schon besser wie zu Beginn, aber von richtig kraftvoll kann (<hoffentlich> noch) keine Rede sein...


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir viel besser als das rot/schwarz des AMS 125.

Ich finde es nur Schade, daß Cube es nur in dieser Ausstattung liefert.
Mit vernünftigen Bremsen, Vb/Lk/St und Laufrädern wäre es super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuifal (16. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mit vernünftigen Bremsen, Vb/Lk/St und Laufrädern wäre es super.




Bremsen und Laufräder versteh ich noch (was wäre da deiner Meinung nach vernünftig?)
aber der Rest? Vb -> Vorderbau?!?


----------



## M!tch (16. Juli 2008)

vorbau, lenker und (sattel)stütze meinte er mit seinen - durchaus nicht üblichen - abkürzungen.

hübsches rad. (ohne mir über die komponenten gedanken gemacht zu haben)


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juli 2008)

wuifal schrieb:


> Bremsen und LaufrÃ¤der versteh ich noch (was wÃ¤re da deiner Meinung nach vernÃ¼nftig?)
> aber der Rest? Vb -> Vorderbau?!?



M!tch hat es schon richtig erkannt.
Wie gesagt, so finde ich das Rad schon bildschÃ¶n.
Nur weil Du mit den Bremsen nicht so zufrieden zu sein scheinst hatt ich mir Gedanken Ã¼ber die Komponenten gemacht...

Bremsen sind Geschmackssache, ich schwÃ¶re auf Magura, bin aber auch kein Fan von Scheibenbremsen.
Wenn wÃ¼rde ich 'ne Louise nehmen, die aktuelle Shimano Xt ist aber meist etwas gÃ¼nstiger und auch sehr sehr gut.

LaufrÃ¤der: Optisch wÃ¼rden die Fulcrum Red Metal 5 super passen und sind im Schnitt mit 140-160â¬ auch erschwinglich 

Anbauteile: Syntace, Ritchey oder Syncros...je nach Geschmack, weiÃer Ritchey Vorbau sÃ¤he natÃ¼rlich extrem edel aus...

Alles kein MuÃ, liegt aber preislich im Rahmen und bietet sich nach und nach fÃ¼r's Tuning an.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juli 2008)

Also, wenn schon Tuning, dann auch richtig. Die Fulcum Red Metal 5 sind auch nicht besser als die Alex Rims, die jetzt drauf sind. Ein ordentlicher LRS soll ja nicht nur gut aussehen, sondern auch leichter sein. 
Ritchey in weiß ist ein guter Ansatz, es darf nur nicht zuviel Weiß ins Spiel kommen, dann wird es zu überladen. Lieber ein paar edlere Teile in Nass-Schwarz-Look. Das passt besser zu dem schwarzen Cube-Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen. Ne scharze Kurbel alla Race Face wäre optisch noch super.

Alles Geschmacksache 

P.S.: Bremse, wie wäre es mit ner weißen Formula K24. Die würde das Bike optisch extrem aufwerten und technisch ist sie sowieso Top. Und sonst nichts Weißes mehr dran.


----------



## Janus1972 (16. Juli 2008)

würde die schrauben noch gegen rote tauschen. denke aber schwarzer lenker vorbau sieht nicht so gut aus wie weiss, fahre weissen lenker und vorbau von syncros. die ritchey wet weiss teile kamen leider nen monat zu spät auf den markt sonst hätte ich diese verbaut.


----------



## jan84 (16. Juli 2008)

lang nix schwarzes mehr  .






grüße
jan


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Juli 2008)

unten an der Gabel hast was rotes vergessen 


Irgendwie hat das Bike was...


----------



## Stollen-Reifen (16. Juli 2008)

Anhang anzeigen 143813Hier ist meins....noch´n AMS..

Rahmen hab ich solo gekauft und dann komplett selbst zusammengebaut. 

Gruß
SR


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Juli 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> lang nix schwarzes mehr  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Aufkleber an den Felgen kannst du noch ab machen und ein paar schwarze Kurbeln.


----------



## Wozee (17. Juli 2008)

ist das ein sting oder ein stereo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (17. Juli 2008)

Hast Du noch nie einen String gesehen?

Ich glaube Du bist hier im falschen Forum


----------



## MPK (17. Juli 2008)

n schlüppa sieht bei uns anders aus


----------



## jan84 (17. Juli 2008)

Das bisschen Rot an den Felgenaufklebern stört nicht. Schwarze Kurbeln kommen vielleicht irgendwann mal, vorher muss aber noch die XT runtergefahren werden die rumfliegt, vielleicht Anfang nächsten Jahres dann .
Ist nen Stereo, kommt wie auf dem Bild (Marathonbereifung, ohne Satteltasche) auf 12,5kg. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Triturbo (17. Juli 2008)

vom BastiBiker :


----------



## Muecke2000 (17. Juli 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber an den Felgen kannst du noch ab machen und ein paar schwarze Kurbeln.



nix für ungut, aber so sieht ein langweiliges nato bike aus!!!!


----------



## jan84 (17. Juli 2008)

Was ist ein Natobike ?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

Finde das Cube in schwarz, so ohne Akzente, eher langweilig .....


----------



## Private Martin (17. Juli 2008)

...und das ist meins






Grüße


----------



## Private Martin (17. Juli 2008)

so, jetzt aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (17. Juli 2008)

wie kannst du mit so einem vorbau fahren, hölle.

hier noch mal meins weil jemand sagte was von langweilig schwarz.





aufkleber von den felgen sind ab und mittlerweile habe ich blaue bremsgriffe


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Juli 2008)

Schickes Aim (eigentlich sind das ja alle CUBEs  )...
darf man fragen, was das für Lenkerhörnchen sind?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## tutterchen (17. Juli 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wie kannst du mit so einem vorbau fahren, hölle.



hätte mehr auf kommentare für den sattel getippt. egal - zum thema gruselvorbau: was sagst du dazu. habe ich bei der diesjährigen dolmarrundfahrt gesehen:





ich weiß, es ist ein centurion, passt aber so gut zum kommentar von janus1972


----------



## schymmi (17. Juli 2008)

gut das du damit anfängst. ich wolte ja nix sagen aber sattel ist schon nicht übel. schon eher ein sessel. 

ein brooks wäre vielelicht noch etwas bequemer

nix für ungut

schymmi​


----------



## speedy76 (17. Juli 2008)

@tutterchen
sieht so aus als ob du öfters mit kamera im anschlag unterwegs bist. aber mit nem sting ja auch nicht unbedingt das problem.


----------



## Private Martin (18. Juli 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Schickes Aim (eigentlich sind das ja alle CUBEs  )...
> darf man fragen, was das für Lenkerhörnchen sind?
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Danke für dein Verständnis, 
hier meine Barends:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (18. Juli 2008)

ich war so hypnotisiert vom vorbau, daß ich den sessel gar nicht beachtet habe. hölle hölle hölle


----------



## Snevern (18. Juli 2008)

Private Martin schrieb:


> so, jetzt aber!



Tach fährst du mit dem AIM richtig auf Trails usw. ???

Oder nur im Stadtverkehr ???

Gruß Arne


----------



## Sunset (18. Juli 2008)

sorry, @private martin aber das bike ist leider echt mehr als schlimm geworden und dabei meine ich nicht mal dein sofa, den vorbau, .....!!! 

aber hallo? einen totenkopf am vorbau und links und rechts ne bimmel? 

vll. funktioniert´s und ist auf deine ansprüche abgestimmt aber optisch gesehen eine echte körperverletzung.


----------



## kastel67 (18. Juli 2008)

Private Martin schrieb:


> so, jetzt aber!



Mist!!! Ich bekomm jetzt Augenkrebs!! Mutti ist mir schlecht!!!

So etwas kann man doch nicht ohne Vorwarnung veröffentlichen!! Kann hier mal jemand ein Warnschild anbringen......

Gruß k67


----------



## tutterchen (18. Juli 2008)

um wieder etwas sachlich zu sein: über geschmack oder nicht geschmack bei einem sattel kann man ja diskutieren. meine freundin hätte auch am liebsten so ein sofa. ich wundere mich eher über den eingestellten winkel, erscheint mir recht steil nach vorne geneigt.

was er sich an totenköpfen und co dranschraubt ist schließlich auch seine sache. ich brauche jedenfalls keine zwei klingeln. beim rhöner kuppenritt sieht man oft diese kinderhupen (krokodil, elephant, ente) die es beim discounter öfter mal gibt. eine gewisse gruppendynamik vorausgesetzt könnte ich mir so etwas aus spass auch vorstellen. vielleicht kann der poster ja mal noch etwas zu seinem sitz- und/oder stylekonzept sagen.


----------



## Sunset (18. Juli 2008)

meine meldung war durchaus sachlich gemeint.

klar kann man hier über geschäcker diskutieren, nur was hier manchmal gezeigt wird ist für mein empfinden einfach indiskutabel und nur noch übel...

der verweiß auf diverse bauteile (scherzartikel) waren für mich auch nur als i-tüpfelchen des gesamten... hmmm.... gut, sagen wir mal vorsichtiger, unharmonischen kunstwerkes, gedacht...


----------



## tifortu (18. Juli 2008)

Also mich würde interessieren, was man an der Halterung am Unterrohr befestigen kann...


----------



## Bericender (18. Juli 2008)

dürfte wohl für nen Schloss sein


----------



## citycobra (19. Juli 2008)

tifortu schrieb:


> Also mich würde interessieren, was man an der Halterung am Unterrohr befestigen kann...



das ist der hebel für die lachgaseinspritzung, welche dann wieder über den sattel läuft.


----------



## Snevern (19. Juli 2008)

Jetzt aber echt will dir zwar nicht den Spaß an dein **Fahrrad**verderben!!!

Aber wenn ich damit Gelände fahren würde hätte ich Angst das mir das Schaltwerk usw. abricht

Hat dich dein Händler nicht drauf hingewiesen das die Schaltgruppe die du an dein Rad verbaut hast nicht fürs Gelände gebaut wurde sondern nur für Straßenbetrieb  gebaut wurde!!
Ebenso wie die Federgabel!!
Wollte dein Rad so jetzt nicht Schlecht machen aber es entspricht nicht die voraussetztungen fürs Gelände 

Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten 

Gruß Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (19. Juli 2008)

leute, bleibt mal auf dem teppich.

ich finde das bike jetzt auch nicht sonderlich toll, aber es ist durchaus mÃ¶glich, mit einem mtb unterhalb der 3kâ¬ klasse ins gelÃ¤nde zu fahren.

was haben die leute nur vor 15 jahren gemacht? da waren wohl die ersten federgabeln weit unter dem niveau der billigmodelle von heute. ganz zu schweigen von den schaltwerken und canti-bremsen.

kommentare wie von snevern zeugen eher von 15-jÃ¤hrigen eisdielenposern und es wÃ¼rde mich kaum wundern, wenn private_martin mehr kilometer damit schrubbt, als er.


----------



## jan84 (19. Juli 2008)

Von letzterem ist auszugehen nach dem was man liest.


----------



## Private Martin (19. Juli 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Tach fährst du mit dem AIM richtig auf Trails usw. ???
> 
> Oder nur im Stadtverkehr ???
> 
> Gruß Arne


Tach auch,

habe erst seit März mit biken angefangen und fahre überwiegend Trails, 
auch wenns manchmal hart wird als Einsteiger bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Cube,


Gruß


----------



## BeginnerX (19. Juli 2008)

Private Martin schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> habe erst seit MÃ¤rz mit biken angefangen und fahre Ã¼berwiegend Trails,
> auch wenns manchmal hart wird als Einsteiger bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Cube,
> ...



Hi Private Martin,

hab letztes Jahr im Herbst mit nem 8 Jahre alten, gebrauchten Fahrrad fÃ¼r 50 â¬ angefangen und hatte auch meinen SpaÃ...

Das wichtigste ist, dass dir das biken SpaÃ macht...

Hab ich nicht neulich irgendwo hier gelesen, dass beim biken 10% das Fahrrad ausmacht und 90% das KÃ¶nnen bzw. die Fahrtechnik...

Schau erstmal dass du biÃchen balancieren trainierst, damit sich dein Gleichgewichtssinn stÃ¤rkt, dass ist die Basis fÃ¼rs GelÃ¤nde...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (19. Juli 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> leute, bleibt mal auf dem teppich.
> 
> ich finde das bike jetzt auch nicht sonderlich toll, aber es ist durchaus möglich, mit einem mtb unterhalb der 3k klasse ins gelände zu fahren.
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!  Entscheidet ist doch was aus/mit dem Bike macht.


----------



## CopyMaster (19. Juli 2008)

Nur um nach ein paar mal fahren festzustellen, dass es mir doch nicht richtig liegt mit dem biken, würde ich mir auch nicht unbedingt gleich ein ultrateueres Rad holen. Von daher ist das Aim doch echt ok. Selbst wenn man es nach einem Jahr wieder abstösst, egal ob dann doch was besseres folgt, oder mans wieder bleiben lässt, viel Verlust hat man damit nicht gemacht. Auch wenn ich in der Preisklasse eher starr fahren würde... und die Satteleinstellung kann auf Dauer nicht gesund sein. Aber der Totenkopf ist geil. Low Budget Optiktuning am Low Budget Bike, passt.


----------



## Private Martin (19. Juli 2008)

Richtiger Spassverein hier was? Gefällt mir, hier bin ich richtig.

So wie es aussieht sorgt mein Cube mächtig für Furore. 
Tja, was hat sich wohl die Marke "CUBE" dabei gedacht? 
Für dieses Forum ist es doch endlich mal was anderes als immer nur Fullys und Leichtgewichte. Bikes dieser Preisklasse werden hier so gut wie gar nicht erwähnt, ich schaffe damit Abhilfe.

Von mir aus hätte es auch ein Bike einer anderen Marke sein können, aber in der Preisklasse bis 400,- ist die Auswahl nicht so gigantisch. Da muss man leider bei diversen Teilen Abstriche machen. Nichtsdestotrotz funktionieren die Komponenten sachgemäß, sind wartungsarm und stimmen mich somit zufrieden. 

Was die individuelle Einstellung und die Anbauteile angeht, sag ich nur, jeder sitzt, lenkt, kurbelt, schaltet, bremst und klingelt anders und genauso unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker was "Schmuck/Styling" angeht, also hört auf zu babbeln und nimmt es so hin.

So, trotzdem Danke an alle, für die das "biken" an sich, wichtiger ist als im Wald bezaubernd:kotz: auszusehen. 
Mein Bike ist nicht das schönste, ich trage ne abgeschnittene Baggypants, einen türkisen Dirthelm, den ich noch über hatte und Bundeswehrsportschuhe. Der Trail ist nun mal kein Laufsteg. Funktion ist doch entscheident. 
Zwar sind das alles nicht gerade Top-Parts an meinem Cube und ich vermute die Haltbarkeit ist auch nicht von Dauer, aber bislang hat mich mein Cube nicht enttäuscht und ich gehe nicht gerade zimperlich mit um. Ich kann euch sagen, die Strapazen die dieses Cube überstanden hat würde ich keinem anderen Hardtail zutrauen, also damit ein fettes Lob an die Marke "CUBE". (Schon allein der Kosten wegen)


Gruß und Dank


P.S.:
Hier noch ein paar Erläuterungen zu meinen Einstellungen und Parts:

Was das Sofa angeht, der Original-Sattel war mir persönlich zu hart, ich fand diesen hier bei mir in der Garage und was die Position angeht, ich hatte schon alle Varianten versucht und fahre mit der hier am besten.
(ich geb zu, sieht nen bissl behindert aus)

Klingeln auf beiden Seiten? Sicher ist sicher, ich bin kaum zu überhören, wenn ich klingel springen Spaziergänger in die Büsche, Jogger joggen schneller und Nordic-Walker-Gruppen lösen sich blitzschnell auf, ganz easy mit dem Zeigefinger bedienbar.

Die Federgabel ist natürlich etwas bescheiden, aber funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## desmofun (19. Juli 2008)

@ Private

Große Worte gelassen ausgesprochen. Hab Spass mit deiner Art, scheinst auf dem rechten Weg zu sein. 

Würfelgrüße


Chris


----------



## -CuBe- (19. Juli 2008)

Mein LTD Race:

















VG,
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bericender (19. Juli 2008)

geile Flaschenhalter -> so gekauft oder selber lackiert?


----------



## steve81 (19. Juli 2008)

Steckschutzbleche?
Weichei!
Finde so große Rahmen hässlich!
Was ist das 22 zoll?
Den Sattel finde ich zudem eine Katastrophe, ist der Original Cube Sattel nicht schwarz weiß?


----------



## -CuBe- (19. Juli 2008)

Die Flaschenhalter sind so gekauft.
http://www.bicycle-parts.de/fahrrad...r/halter/elite-flaschenhalter-pase-mtb-2.html

Ja sind 22 zoll.

Normal wäre er schwarz weiß aber ich habe mein Bike so bekommen es ist zwar der gleiche Sattel bols in ganz schwarz!


----------



## MPK (19. Juli 2008)

Wir waren heute auch ne Runde drehen (würfeln)




Aber nach 25 KM war die Kraft dann doch weg.




...und ich durfte dann meinen Sohn die restlichen 5 KM neben mir her nach Hause schieben (gibt halt auch Kraft)


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (19. Juli 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Finde so große Rahmen hässlich!
> Was ist das 22 zoll?


Optik ist Geschmackssache aber sich die Rahmengröße nach der Optik zu wählen ist ziemlich . Die Größe wählt man nach der Körpergröße und dem Fahrstill. Was bringt es mir auf dem 18er Rahmen zu sitzen, damit aber überhaupt nicht klar komme? Von daher ist es hier ziemlich überflüssig über schön und hässlich zu diskutieren.
Ähnliches sieht man täglich auf der Straße bei den kleinen pummeligen Mädchen die sich in schöne sexy Klamotten zwängen aus denen dann die Speckfalten überall nur so rausquellen. :kotz: 
Was nicht passt, passt nicht!!

@-CuBe-: Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Flaschenhaltern? Hatte die neulich auch schon in der Hand und war am überlegen ob die was taugen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Juli 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Finde so große Rahmen hässlich!





Sorry, aber einen noch dämlicheren Kommentar gibt es wohl kaum...
Wer Rahmen der Größe fährt braucht das fürgewöhnlich auch von der Körpergröße her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -CuBe- (19. Juli 2008)

Ich finde sie super weil sie sich an die Flasche anpassen!
Ich benutze sie mit dieser Flasche in Blau:
http://www.bicycle-parts.de/fahrrad...trinkflaschen/vaude-trinkflasche-outback.html


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (19. Juli 2008)

Danke, dann werde ich mir den die Woche mal in schwarz mit rot holen.


----------



## -CuBe- (19. Juli 2008)

Bei meinem Flaschenhalter habe ich die Aufkleber an der seite weggemacht weil es ein viel zu helles Blau war!


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2008)

Private Martin schrieb:


> Richtiger Spassverein hier was? Gefällt mir, hier bin ich richtig.
> 
> So wie es aussieht sorgt mein Cube mächtig für Furore.
> Tja, was hat sich wohl die Marke "CUBE" dabei gedacht?
> ...


Du hast sooooo verdammt recht!!!!!!!
Ich hab vor zwei oder zweieinhalb jahren angefangen mit biken. Man da hat ich son Prince rad - Das sind so Kinder trekkingräder mit Gepäckträger, etc. und wiegt gute 16kg, und das bei einem federweg von 65mm, die nicht funktioniert haben
Das warn noch zeiten. Gut jetzt fahr ich ein 3000 bike, und ich schätz mal bei 5000 bis 7000 km pro jahr (aber nur im wald, sprich nur für touren) lohnt sich das dann schon......Also man sollte aber wirklich nicht vom Bike auf den Fahrer oder seine Künste machen!!!!!!


----------



## Snevern (19. Juli 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> leute, bleibt mal auf dem teppich.
> 
> ich finde das bike jetzt auch nicht sonderlich toll, aber es ist durchaus möglich, mit einem mtb unterhalb der 3k klasse ins gelände zu fahren.
> 
> ...


Moin bleibt mal schön Flauschig :
Es sollte jetzt nicht Negativ Klingen !!!

Ich fahre auch fast jeden Tag damit Probe 
Oder Schraube dran rum!!!

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Danielsan79 (19. Juli 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von steve81
> Finde so große Rahmen hässlich!
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht, deswegen bin ich ausnahmsweise mal froh eher klein zu sein, denn ich finde große Rahmen auch schrecklich. Zu kleine sehen aber auch blöd aus, man bin ich froh dass ich genau einen 18er brauche.


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. Juli 2008)

Huhu,
ja also ehrlichmal, so große Rahmen sind schrecklich... 

Zur Feier des Tages (und zum Tagesthema) gabs passender Weise ne 410er Thomson Stütze. (367er is ja was für Kleine)






PS: mal etwas künstlerische Freiheit 

HK


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meines auf 2850 m  





Auf dem Rothorn (Lenzerheide)


----------



## Sunset (20. Juli 2008)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> PS: mal etwas künstlerische Freiheit
> 
> HK


 
na endlich mal wieder was schön, selbst aufgebautes und vor allem stimmiges. die aktuelle xtr gruppe würde hier nicht mehr ganz so gut aussehen! ok krasse sattelüberhöhung. wirst aber sicherlich auf dich angepasst haben 
mach diese v-brakesockel an der gabel weg. die stören etwas.

und zu dieser @private martin aktion abschließend noch. leute!! hört doch endlich auf, hier jeden müll schön zu reden und suggeriert im doch nicht noch ein, dass das bike schon io ist. denke kritik, wenn sie auch noch so negativ ist, ist konstruktiver, als ewiges schönreden. 
das bike ist einfach nur :kotz: und punkt!


----------



## jan84 (20. Juli 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> [...]
> und zu dieser @private martin aktion abschließend noch. leute!! hört doch endlich auf, hier jeden müll schön zu reden und suggeriert im doch nicht noch ein, dass das bike schon io ist. denke kritik, wenn sie auch noch so negativ ist, ist konstruktiver, als ewiges schönreden.
> das bike ist einfach nur :kotz: und punkt!



Solche Bikes, wie das von Private Martin, die richtig gefahren werden sind mir (wirklich) viel lieber als optische Leckerst-Bissen, Leichtgewichte über die viel geredet wird aber dann bei jeder Situation wo nen Kratzer reinkommen könnte Panik geschoben wird. Wenn ich nen Kratzer habe hab ich halt nen Kratzer, wenn mir das Schaltwerk abreißt isses halt ab und wenn ich mir den Rahmen zusammenfalte falte ich mir halt den Rahmen zusammen. Wenn ich wegen dem Rad Abstriche bei den Strecken die ich fahre machen muss hab ich das falsche Rad und oder kann nicht fahren. 


grüße
jan

ps: deiner Meinung zu Hillkillers Rad schließe ich mich an .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAndy (20. Juli 2008)

Was hat so ein LTD Race Rahmen eigentlich für einen Unterrohrdurchmesser? Würde mir den gerne kaufen, nur hab ich den Eindruck, dass das Unterrohr relativ groß ist vom Durchmesser.


----------



## Mikes Cube (20. Juli 2008)

Wie alles begann
Ich möchte nicht tauschen, aber Respekt den Pionieren die uns das heutige Bike erst ermöglicht haben.













Gruß Mike


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. Juli 2008)

Sind ja mal interessante Federkonzepte 

Wo kann man sich den solch Exponate anschauen?

HK


----------



## Mikes Cube (20. Juli 2008)

@Hillkiller

War heute mit meiner Familie im Verkehrsmuseum München.

Gruß Mike


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Juli 2008)

Mit dem Reifenmodell B kann man bestimmt über seine Vordermänner rüberspringen beim DH


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juli 2008)

----aber potthässlich isses trotzdem , das cube vom private .. auch , wenn er damit fährt .. der sattel - da würgt´s  mich:kotz: . es muss auch n et alles überteuert sein und vom feinsten(xtr) , aber man kann sein bike auch mit mittelmässigen komponenten so aufbauen , dass es nach was  aussieht . das aim ist einfach nur verschandelt ....


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Sattel so ein "Aufreger" ist. Natürlich sieht so ein Sattel nicht unbedingt passend an nem MTB aus, aber was soll man machen, wenn man sich auf anderen Sportsätteln nur den Hintern wund sitzt? Form follows function! Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass das MTB nicht dazu da ist perfekt auszusehen, sondern perfekt zu fahren (nach den Belieben des Fahrers). Klar Optiktuning an seinem Schätzchen macht jeder gerne, aber manchmahl gehts halt ned anders... 
Hauptsache der Fahrer schläft auf dem Trail nicht ein 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## desmofun (21. Juli 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ----aber potthässlich isses trotzdem , das cube vom private .. auch , wenn er damit fährt .. der sattel - da würgt´s  mich:kotz: . es muss auch n et alles überteuert sein und vom feinsten(xtr) , aber man kann sein bike auch mit mittelmässigen komponenten so aufbauen , dass es nach was  aussieht . das aim ist einfach nur verschandelt ....




*grinst

Optikfanatikerin.........   und ich darf micht nie nicht ausleben......
Ach ja........Hier mal offizielle Glückwünsche zum Zuwachs!!!!!!  
Hast Du fein gemacht!!!!!


Chris


----------



## Giant XTC (21. Juli 2008)

Teilweise echt traurig was hier abgeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (21. Juli 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ----aber potthässlich isses trotzdem , das cube vom private .. auch , wenn er damit fährt .. der sattel - da würgt´s  mich:kotz: . es muss auch n et alles überteuert sein und vom feinsten(xtr) , aber man kann sein bike auch mit mittelmässigen komponenten so aufbauen , dass es nach was  aussieht . das aim ist einfach nur verschandelt ....



also, über geschmack lässt sich streiten. KEIN bike ist hässlich. auch wenn der sattel in deinen und auch in meinen augen ein sofa ist, solange er damit gut klar kommt, sind deine kommentare vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Juli 2008)




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

mein fritzz bei artgerechter haltung :
bikepark saalbach/hinterglemm (hier die blue line , die red-line war dem fotografen zu heftig )


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

bikepark leogang :


----------



## speedy76 (21. Juli 2008)

Endlich mal wieder Bilder........mal sehen welche Diskusionen diese wieder auslösen.

Da bin ich doch mal gespannt.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2008)

Hach so ein Fritzz könnt mir auch gefallen 

dan müsste ich mein AMS nicht so quälen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (21. Juli 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Bilder........mal sehen welche Diskusionen diese wieder auslösen. Da bin ich doch mal gespannt.



na dann fang ich mal an 

also wenn ich mich zum radeln vermummen muß, daß ich ärger mit dem schäuble bekomme oder die hell's angels mich für nen motoradfahrer von ner anderen gang halten, bleibe ich lieber daheim 

ne mal im ernst: gefallen mir gut, bin ich aber zu feige für !


----------



## speedy76 (21. Juli 2008)

feines ding,   genau sowas habe ich gehofft zu lesen.....


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> na dann fang ich mal an
> 
> 
> 
> ne mal im ernst: gefallen mir gut, bin ich aber zu feige für !



stell dich nicht so an  . hab auch mit dem stereo angefangen und mich dann zum fritzz hochgearbeitet.  
macht riesig spaß mit dem fritzz.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

hier nochmal im harz :


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2008)

Und hier in Saalbach am Schatberg:




Und hier beim Reifenflicken:




Und hier wieder bei Artgerechter Haltung:




Und hier mit mir:





Aber so ein Sting trägt sich bergauf doch viel leichter:




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## citycobra (21. Juli 2008)

wow, wirklich tolle bilder.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

war auch echt ne supergeile woche in den alpen


----------



## schymmi (22. Juli 2008)

nette bilder und so. aber mein stereo wäre da rauf gefahren. das streubt sich nämlich dagegen getragen zu werden.​


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Juli 2008)

Das nimmt ja gar kein Ende mit den geilen Bildern 
Bitte mehr...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (22. Juli 2008)

@Schappi: Starke Bilder, vor allem das erste ist richtig klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2008)

Hier noch mehr von Hoerman:































Schymmi Wir sind natürlich auch da hoch gefahren, die Tragebilder sind nur für den Fotografen, 25% Steigung und 50cm Stufen sind kein Hinderniss für ein Canyon:




Und wofür macht Mann das? Richtig:




Hier noch mal das Sting das dauernd den Berg raufgetragen werden will. da hat der Besitzer bei der Erziehung etwas falsch gemacht:





Und da wollte es dann nur in Begleitung von 2 Canyons rauf:





Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2008)

Und  hier ist der Beweis, wo Canyons noch hochfahren, wollen verzogene Stings schon getragen werden:




Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> nette bilder und so. aber mein stereo wäre da rauf gefahren. das streubt sich nämlich dagegen getragen zu werden.​


 

 sorry schymmi, fahren wo's geht, ist auch mein anspruch.

 frei nach dem motto: 

 wer sein bike liebt, der schiebt. wer sein bike ehrt, der fährt 

 aber da wär keiner mehr gefahren  

 auch du nicht  , höchstens runter 

 nur leider war runter die falsche richtung :-(


----------



## tutterchen (22. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier noch mehr von Hoerman:



die gefallen, nur bikepark und drops aus sonstnichwas für einer höhe sind nicht meins. leider nehmen wir die woche nach krün nur die rennräder mit, der rest muß erwandert werden ...


----------



## Janus1972 (22. Juli 2008)

respekt, geile bilder, geiles panorama, geiles wetter, geile bikes sowieso, aber was ich da mit den fritzzchen sehe fahre ich teilweise (nicht alles) mit meinem sting und wie sagte tut so schön und auch noch unvermummt.

vor dem all zu groben habe aber auch ich viel respekt und schoner sind da schon vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Moorlog (22. Juli 2008)

Ach ein Traum von Panorama!!

Sehr schöne Bilder! Man will auch entlich Urlaub haben und nur fahren!!

Leider muß ich immer noch nen Monat drauf warten!


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> respekt, geile bilder, geiles panorama, geiles wetter, geile bikes sowieso, aber was ich da mit den fritzzchen sehe fahre ich teilweise (nicht alles) mit meinem sting und wie sagte tut so schön und auch noch unvermummt.
> 
> vor dem all zu groben habe aber auch ich viel respekt und schoner sind da schon vollkommen richtig.


 
an den richtig heftigen sachen ( und davon hatten wir richtig viel ) hatten wir keinen bock anzuhalten . wär auch zu gefährlich gewesen ( frei nach dem motto: geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit ), das wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr mit meinem sting fahren ;-))


----------



## Janus1972 (22. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> an den richtig heftigen sachen ( und davon hatten wir richtig viel ) hatten wir keinen bock anzuhalten . wär auch zu gefährlich gewesen ( frei nach dem motto: geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit ), das wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr mit meinem sting fahren ;-))



glaub ich gerne. aber wie du auch schon sagtest geschwindigkeit stabilisiert


----------



## Nafets190 (22. Juli 2008)

Hi,

bei uns steht seit gestern ein Würfel mehr in der Garage.
Ein Cube Attention in 16" für meine Mutter.





In die Lackierung habe ich mich jetzt schon verliebt.
Und hier die beiden im Größen-Vergleich 20" vs. 16"




_Änderungen an meinem LTD: neuer Sattel, Flaschenhalter, Hinterreifen_

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (22. Juli 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei uns steht seit gestern ein Würfel mehr in der Garage.
> Ein Cube Attention in 16" für meine Mutter.
> ...



Moin was ist das für eine Magura Gabel ???

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Juli 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Moin was ist das für eine Magura Gabel ???



Durin (100mm), wie an deinem Reaction 

gruß
stefan


----------



## Snevern (23. Juli 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Durin (100mm), wie an deinem Reaction
> 
> gruß
> stefan



Aso ja so was habe ich schon vermutet
Und zufrieden ???

Gruß Arne


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Juli 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Aso ja so was habe ich schon vermutet
> Und zufrieden ???



Hatte ja vorher die Tora (302) von RockShox. Im Vergleich zu der ist es schon ein gewaltiger Schritt nach vorne was die Performance angeht. Bin sehr zufrieden.
Habe sie jetzt bald 3500 km drin. Das einzige was manchmal Probleme bereitet ist dass nach ziemlich nassen Touren die Gabel nicht mehr so gut anspricht.
Lösung kurzfristig: Gabel über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen.
Lösung langfristig: Öl nachfüllen aber dazu war ich bisher zu faul.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## desmofun (23. Juli 2008)

Deine Mutter hat Geschmack!!!!!  
Bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie winzig die 16 Zöller sind. 
Wenn ich auf meinem sitze kommt mir das immer groß vor......aber gerade dachte ich, daß ich ein Kindercube hab.



Chris, die bei dem Attention über ein Viert-Bike nachdenkt.......


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Juli 2008)

@chris : ..das hab´ich DEUTLICH gelesen !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (23. Juli 2008)

Mal eine neues Foto von meinem LTD Race. Hab den schönen Tag heute gleich für ne Feierabendrunde genutzt.


​


----------



## swatch-team (25. Juli 2008)

Servus

Hier mal meiner - zwar noch nicht ganz fertig - aber einsatzbereit!


----------



## Bericender (25. Juli 2008)

schick endlich ma ne andere Farbe


----------



## tobone (25. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hier nochmal im harz :



Sehr hübsche Bilder. Bin auch öfter mal im Harz unterwegs. Wo ist das denn genau. Auf welchen Namen hört der Trail?  

Gruß tobi


----------



## Beppo (25. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,
...sieht nach dem Einstieg in den Magdegurger Weg aus... Gell?
Schönes Ding

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## tobone (25. Juli 2008)

Wie kommt man denn am besten zum Magdeburger weg? Ist irgendwie auf den Jarten nicht richtig eingezeichnet. Könnt ihr mir ne Wegbeschreibung(mit oder ohne Umweg) oder ne Karte schicken?
Soll ja glaube ich grob in der Nähe vom Torfhaus sein. War da schon recht oft, aber nie gefunden.
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## zero one (25. Juli 2008)

@nafets:welche Rahmengröße hast du? ich bin knapp 1.90, wohl 20" ?

lg


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juli 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> In die Lackierung habe ich mich jetzt schon verliebt.
> ...


Werden wohl 20'' sein


----------



## desmofun (26. Juli 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @chris : ..das hab´ich DEUTLICH gelesen !!!!!!




   Kindercube oder Viertbike?????????     


Chris, die unschuldig guckt

PS   Bei nem Viertbike wird mir unterstellt werden, daß ich die Übersicht verloren hab.


----------



## CubeAms125 (26. Juli 2008)

Entstanden bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt nach der Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (26. Juli 2008)

zero one schrieb:


> @nafets:welche Rahmengröße hast du? ich bin knapp 1.90, wohl 20" ?



Ich fahre das 20er bei 1,87 mit 120er Vorbau. Schrittlänge ca 87cm


----------



## rip74 (26. Juli 2008)

Hab die Revelation weiß lackiert und neue Laufräder in weiß mit ein paar weißen Highlights... ein wenig weg vom Schwarz-in-Schwarz!


----------



## cubeheizer (26. Juli 2008)

So habe mich heute neu angemeldet und zeige Euch mal mein Würfel


----------



## Janus1972 (26. Juli 2008)

cubeheizer schrieb:


> So habe mich heute neu angemeldet und zeige Euch mal mein Würfel



eigentlich schönes bike, ABER mach die hässlichen barends ab und die gruseligen clickpedale


----------



## kastel67 (26. Juli 2008)

cubeheizer schrieb:


> So habe mich heute neu angemeldet und zeige Euch mal mein Würfel



Moin,

also die Barends in der Form kannst Du gleich wieder abschrauben und die Plastikdinger an den Pedalen gehören in die Restmülltonne. 

Gruß k67


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juli 2008)

@cubeheizer : ..finde die hörner und die reflektoren auch echt mülltonnenreif .. aber die farbe von deinem bike is´mal echt geil !!!!!!

@chris : .. nee, nee- gibt wohl kaum jemanden , der dich da besser versteh´n kann ......


----------



## cubeheizer (26. Juli 2008)

Ihr habt ja wirklich Luchsaugen, die Plastikteile waren vom ersten Tag, bin vorher noch nie Klickies gefahren. Jetzt schon über 1000 KM.

Macht doch mal einen Vorschlag für andere Barends


----------



## Löwe73 (27. Juli 2008)

Hi.

Gestern neu erworben. Ein Cube SL Road Pro. Habe allerdings den Sntace Duralflite 2014 gegen den Ritchey WCS und WCS Hörnchen getauscht. Meine alten PDM 324 sind auch dran und ein relativ neuer Selle Italia SLR 180 Gr.

Ansonsten Mavic 119 in 28 Zoll, LX umwerfer, Schalthebel, Kurbeln, XT Schaltwerk, Alivio-Bremsen, die aber sehr gut erscheinen, Cube Sattelstütze, Syntace F139 Vorbau, Ultegra Naben mit Ultegra Schnellspanner.

Heute direkt mit 40 km Probegefahren und es fährt sich gut.......


----------



## Löwe73 (27. Juli 2008)

Komisch, warum sind die Bilder so klein. Neuer Versuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Löwe73 (27. Juli 2008)

Nochmal ein Versuch


----------



## Janus1972 (27. Juli 2008)

cubeheizer schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja wirklich Luchsaugen, die Plastikteile waren vom ersten Tag, bin vorher noch nie Klickies gefahren. Jetzt schon über 1000 KM.
> 
> Macht doch mal einen Vorschlag für andere Barends



egal was für welche du nimmst, sind wirklich alle besser als diese hirschgeweihe. gibt von onza günstige, oder nimm welche von tune, aber die koste, oder hol dir ergongriffe da sind barends dran. da schonst du deine hände mit den griffen und hast barends dran.


----------



## kastel67 (27. Juli 2008)

cubeheizer schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja wirklich Luchsaugen, die Plastikteile waren vom ersten Tag, bin vorher noch nie Klickies gefahren. Jetzt schon über 1000 KM.
> 
> Macht doch mal einen Vorschlag für andere Barends



Diese!


----------



## kastel67 (27. Juli 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Entstanden bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt nach der Arbeit



Zufälliger Schnappschuß, ganz spontan! Cooles Bild!


----------



## CubeAms125 (27. Juli 2008)

Naja, ganz zufällig war es nicht  Hatte diese Abfahrt mit nem Kumpel ein paar Tage früher entdeckt und dann haben wir mal vorgestern die Kamera mitgenommen weil sich die Schanze die da in den Wald präpariert worden ist gut angeboten hat. Das ist dann daraus entstanden


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2008)

Servus Leute!
Ich war heute in Neckarsteinach. Grund: Der Cannondale Truck war da, und man konnte eben ne geführte Tour (Ich kenn den Guide) mit nem Bike der Wahl fahren. Mir wurde das Moto 2 reserviert. Nach ner rund 50km langen Tour kann ich sagen, dass ich ein noch stoltzerer Cube Stereo Besitzer bin. 
Mein Bike kostet 1500 Euro mehr, ist bequemer und hat höherwertige Komponenten. Naja, auf jeden Fall hat das Moto gerade runter richtig Spaß gemacht! Allerdings hat mich nichts an dem Bike wirklich fasziniert, außer den Bremsen. Naja, es waren zwar, wie ich finde, schlechtere als die K24, aber sie hatten 203mm Scheiben. Und dadurch sind die erst (wenn überhaupt) viel später heiß gelaufen, und haben sich viel besser dosieren lassen, und überhaupt fand ich alles klasse. Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann ich an mein 2008'er Cube Stereo K24 eine 203mm Scheibe von der K24 dranbauen?
(Anderer Adapter vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Juli 2008)

Schonmal zufällig auf diese Seite verirrt? 

Wenn Du vorne meinst, musste mal in der Bedienungsanleitung von der Gabel gucken oder auf der Page vom Hersteller...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2008)

Ahh...
Ne, die Seite war mir zwar bekannt, aber ich habe nicht daran gedacht, dass es vorne auch von der Gabel abhängt


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Juli 2008)

Würde es denn vorne passen mit der 203er?

Es gibt zwar einige die an ihren CUBEs größere Scheiben als zugelassen fahren und funzt auch aber die Garantie ist halt weg...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2008)

Hinten ist es ja für 180er zugelassen. Hab ich ja auch dran, und vorne haben z.B. AMS, die nur für 160er zugelassen sind auch 180er....von daher gibt das auf der Cube Hompage anscheinend nur für hinten an...
Und wo bekomme ich raus, was ich an die Fox Talas 32 RLC mit 140mm machen kann?!..:Auf der CD von Fox is nix drauf! Hat jemand vll. schon ausprobiert?


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Juli 2008)

Vll stehts links in der Navileiste unter "Techcenter", nur bei mir tut sich da nichts...

Edit: wenn wir schonmal bei FOX-Gabeln sind: stimmt es, dass man die nach einer bestimmten Laufleistung einschicken muss und gegen Gebühr checken lassen muss?


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2008)

Ich komm zwar drauf, aber da steht nix...


----------



## CubeAms125 (27. Juli 2008)

@andi3001:

In meiner Mountainbike Zeitschrift von 2006 steht drin, dass die Fox 32 Talas RLC bis zu 203 mm Scheiben zugelassen ist.

Ob das auch für die 2008er Version der Talas gilt weiß ich nicht, aber vieles weist darauf hin.
Z.B: ist auf dem Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 auch eine Talas montiert, und eine Avid Jucy 7 mit 203 mm Bremsscheinbendurchmesser. http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=44#ausstattung

Ich würde also behaupten wollen, dass man die Talas 32 RLC mit bis zu 203 mm Bremsscheiben fahren kann. Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

Gruß



@NaitsirhC: Ja, aber nicht die Laufleistung ist entscheidend sondern die Zeit, und man muss auch nicht, sondern man kann. Fox gibt nur 1 Jahr Garantie auf seine Gabeln, und wenn man ein weiteres Jahr haben will, muss man nach Ablauf dieses Jahres seine Gabel bei dem Dienstleister Toxoholic http://www.toxoholics.de/
einschicken. Das kostet allerdings z.B. im Fall einer Fox Talas RLC ca 120 Euro hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Antwort... 

Das mit der Garantieverlängerung gegen Geld nach einem jahr sieht für mich nur nach Geldmachererei aus...
Aber klar, wenn ich selber sone Gabel hätte würd ichs bestimmt auch machen...


NaitsirhC


----------



## Janus1972 (27. Juli 2008)

du mußt nur auf der fox seite gucken, da steht was du fahren darfst. ich fahre an meiner reba vorne auch ne 203er scheibe. die reba ist dafür auch zugelassen.


----------



## zero one (27. Juli 2008)

hallo ich bin es noch einmal, stehe zwischen der entscheidung cube ltd pro oder rado zr team 6.0.weißs jemand ob das cube noch lieferbar ist und wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden??
danke im vorraus

liebe grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Juli 2008)

Dafür gibt's das Kaufberatungsforum ;-)

Im Cube Forum wird Dir sicher kaum einer zum Radon raten.
Was die Lieferbarkeit angeht hängt das nicht nur vom Bestand bei Cube, sondern auch vom einzelnen Händler ab, einfach mal beim Cube Händler deiner Wahl fragen...


----------



## Janus1972 (27. Juli 2008)

kann tyler nur zustimmen. hier wird dir NIEMAND zum radon raten. was die liefertermine angeht muss ich AUCH tyler zustimmen. du solltest die händler abgrasen, ob jemand dein bike hat. liefertermine bei cube liegen zur zeit im herbst wenn ich richtig informiert bin, wenn überhaupt noch ein 2008er auf bestellung lieferbar ist. im september ist eurobike, dann kannst du dir nen 2009er bestellen.


----------



## GAT (27. Juli 2008)

@Andi

die Talas 32 RLC geht definitiv mit 203er Scheiben! Habe sie selber drauf

Gruß
GAT


----------



## leu1983 (27. Juli 2008)

Hier mal zu später Stunde mein Cube LTD Race... Allerdings ist eigentlich nur der Rahmen inklusive Steuersatz von CUBE. Der ganze Rest ist von meinem alten Rad übernommen bzw. die Gabel, Sattelstütze, Umwerfer und Reifen neu gekauft. Hab das Rad gestern abgeholt und konnte heut die erste fahrt kaum erwarten!  Jetzt kann ich sagen dass sich die Investition voll und ganz gelohnt hat! Bins restlos begeistert und heut gleich 55km gefahren. Das ist mit dem alten Rad nur einmal im Jahr passiert, aber ich wollte einfach gar nicht mehr absteigen... Genug der Schwärmerei. Hier mal zwei Bilder. Hab noch mehr gemacht allerdings jetzt keine Lust mehr die alle so "klein" machen zu müssen... 












Bevor sich jemand aufregt, ja der Flaschenhalter sieht nicht toll aus, aber die neuen sind erst bestellt und bei 30 grad wollte ich nicht ohne Getränk unterwegs sein...  Falls jemand daran interesse hat, ist ein Tacx Tao und ich hab da noch nen zweiten. Wie oben gesagt kommen ja neue dran und ich würde die "alten" verkaufen...


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Juli 2008)

schickes bike, würde aber sattel und die schaumstoffgriffe tauschen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Juli 2008)

Nee, nee, der Sattel ist ganz ok. Gibt schlimmere. Solange er noch nicht so viel gefahren ist, würde er an einem Brett wie z.B. dem SLR erstmal keine Freude haben. Lasst ihn sich erstmal an diesen gewöhnen bevor ihm der Spaß durch einen zu harten Sattel genommen wird.


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Juli 2008)

finde die härten bequemer als diese sofas. er soll sich ja keine carbonschale kaufen. ich fahre nen fizik aliante, der ist perfekt


----------



## leu1983 (28. Juli 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> schickes bike, würde aber sattel und die schaumstoffgriffe tauschen.




Erstmal danke, aber was haste denn gegen die Griffe?  Ich finds bis jetzt ganz gut nicht überall Weiß zu haben, oder meintest Du etwas grundlegend anderes? 

Zum Sattel. Erstmal finde ich nicht das es ein Sofa ist und zweitens passt der Perfekt zu meinem Hintern!  Ich hab noch nie so gut gesessen und der von Dir genannte fizik aliante ist unverschämt teuer im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen velo pronto z1! Der hat gerademal 35,-  gekostet und ich bin wie gesagt absolut zufrieden. Seh auch keinen Anlass den wegen paar Gramm gegen einen wesentlich teureren Sattel zu tauschen der womöglich nicht so gut passt...  Und nur wegen der optik seh ich das eh nicht ein. Klar soll das Rad im ganzen gut aussehen, aber grade beim Sattel geht bei mir Komfort vor Optik... Sitzen is nämlich fürn Arsch...


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Juli 2008)

problem bei schaumstoffgriffen ist, dass sie zu weich sind. sie saugen sich mit wasser voll und verlieren dann den eh kaum vorhandenen gripp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leu1983 (28. Juli 2008)

Achso... na ich hab die schon ganz paar Tage drauf und die stammen noch aus Zeiten als ich ohne Handschuhe unterwegs war.  Fands einfach angenehmer für die Hände... Aber mit dem Regen das ist richtig... Wobei´s da schon ganz schön schütten muss...

Hast Du ne empfehlung für andere Griffe? Ich hab schon mal ganz grob geschaut, aber da erschlägt einen ja auch die Auswahl...


----------



## CeeJay78 (28. Juli 2008)

Was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## leu1983 (28. Juli 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Lenker?



Is ein Ritchey Pro Rizer Oversize 31,8mm


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Juli 2008)

leu1983 schrieb:


> Hast Du ne empfehlung für andere Griffe? Ich hab schon mal ganz grob geschaut, aber da erschlägt einen ja auch die Auswahl...



nimm ergon griffe, die gibt es mit und ohne hörnchen. kosten zwar um die 40,00 euro, aber gibt meiner meinung nach nichts besseres für die hände.

http://www.radfachmarkt.de/product_info.php?products_id=733
soll keine werbung sein, sind dort aber sehr günstig


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Juli 2008)

Wieviel wiegt das Race eigentlich so wies da steht?

NaitsirhC


----------



## leu1983 (28. Juli 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt das Race eigentlich so wies da steht?
> 
> NaitsirhC




So etwa 11,2 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macw (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo, hier mal mein LTd CC in einem für mich sehr sauberen Zustand.
Einige Teile sind noch in Planung.Neue Pedalen und eventuell noch ein gescheites LRS.Ansonsten wird jetzt noch gespart für einen neuen Rahmen.
Sorry für das schlechte Bild.Ich bin nicht nur ein schlechter Radfahrer sondern auch ein schlechter Fotograf


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2008)

macw schrieb:


> Einige Teile sind noch in Planung.Neue Pedalen und eventuell noch ein gescheites LRS.Ansonsten wird jetzt noch gespart für einen neuen Rahmen.


Wie wärs mit nem neuen rad??


----------



## macw (28. Juli 2008)

Hab ich dann ja fast


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2008)

eben


----------



## macw (28. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich alles nach und nach kaufe bekomme ich es einfacher an meinem Finanzchef vorbeigeschmuggelt


----------



## beuze1 (29. Juli 2008)

im Frühtau zu Berge,wir.....


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Das sieht ja aus wie meines


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Juli 2008)

In Berlin gibts zwar (noch) keine Berge, man ist aber trotzdem zukunftsorientiert. Falls sie irgendwann doch kommen sollten ist man vorbereitet: Es wurden schon Montageständer auf den Trails angelegt (für Notfälle)


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Juli 2008)

sieht eher aus wie nen grill um das bike schön schmackhaft zu machen


----------



## MPK (29. Juli 2008)

Aber vorsicht vor dem gemein-gefährlichen Stock, welcher in Berlin und Brandenburgs Wäldern lebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny II (29. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein ams cc kommen noch neue Pedale dran und dann vieleicht noch ein roter Sattelschnellspanner und rote Getränkehalterschrauben...





Gruß Kenny


----------



## Sunset (29. Juli 2008)

Kenny II schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ams cc kommen noch neue Pedale dran und dann vieleicht noch ein roter Sattelschnellspanner und rote Getränkehalterschrauben...
> 
> Gruß Kenny


wenn rote akzente, dann musst du auf jeden fall etwas mehr machen. mit schnellspanner und getränkehalterschrauben ist es dabei nicht getan. sieht dann zu unharmonisch und verloren aus. wird ein fass ohne boden (ausfallende, kettenblattschrauben, schnellspanner für den lrs, usw. usw...). 
also ich würde das bike so belassen. manchmal ist einfach weniger, mehr...


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Juli 2008)

Kenny II schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ams cc kommen noch neue Pedale dran und dann vieleicht noch ein roter Sattelschnellspanner und rote Getränkehalterschrauben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guckst du mal hier: http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/ (TISO)
oder hier: http://www.bike-products.com/

hab mein sting mit blauen schrauben gepimpt. sieht sehr geil aus. mess aber vorher die alten schrauben aus. da´mit du direkt die richtigen kaufst.


----------



## zero one (29. Juli 2008)

ich glaub ich nehm das radon


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juli 2008)

zero one schrieb:


> ich glaub ich nehm das radon


Warum um himmels willen musst du das hier posten???


----------



## Löwe73 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe Ritchey-WCS-Griffe, die sind wahrscheinlich ähnlich. Die saugen sich aber nicht so voll und der Grip ist gut. Kann nicht darüber klagen. Die Dämpfung ist auch ganz gut und sehr leicht sind sie...


----------



## Kenny II (30. Juli 2008)

@Janus:  danke für die Seiten da sind schon einige sachen drauf
@Sunset:also ich hab jetzt auf der Seite das erste mal gesehen das man
             auch die Kettenblattschrauben austauschen kann und das die auch 
             nicht so Teuer sind, allso mach ich die auch noch. Ich find das ganz 
             gut wenn da nur leichte farbakzente sind, der Lockouthebel vom 
             Dämpfer und der Zugstufenregler von der Gabel sind ja auch noch 
             rot...
Gruß Kenny


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Juli 2008)

Kenny II schrieb:


> @Janus:  danke für die Seiten da sind schon einige sachen drauf
> @Sunset:also ich hab jetzt auf der Seite das erste mal gesehen das man
> auch die Kettenblattschrauben austauschen kann und das die auch
> nicht so Teuer sind, allso mach ich die auch noch. Ich find das ganz
> ...



guckst du mal













schrauben am vorbau und lenkerklemmung habe ich gegen blaue titanschrauben getauscht. mittlerweile habe ich blaue bremsgriffe.
fehlen nur noch die blauen titanschrauben für die scheibenbremsen und nen blauer schaltwerkbolzen


----------



## Kenny II (30. Juli 2008)

Ja genau so stell ich mir das vor Super bike!!
Gruß Kenny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (30. Juli 2008)

@janus, ja dein Bike hat was, auch wenns mir persönlich zu viel wär. Finds allerdings schon sehr enttäuschend, dass du nicht diese Eggbeater hast.....


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Juli 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> @janus, ja dein Bike hat was, auch wenns mir persönlich zu viel wär. Finds allerdings schon sehr enttäuschend, dass du nicht diese Eggbeater hast.....



liegt nur daran, dass ich schon welche habe. glaub mir sonst hätte ich die.
im winter kommt die gabel noch zum lackierer und wird weiß lackiert


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2008)

Hab mal bisschen mítm Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rumgespielt, naja, da hab ich mal aus grün lila-pink gemacht. Ich find es hat was


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Juli 2008)

na das sieht mal porno aus


----------



## citycobra (30. Juli 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hab mal bisschen mítm Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rumgespielt, naja, da hab ich mal aus grün lila-pink gemacht. Ich find es hat was



würde auf jeden fall den gelben aufkleber am oberrohr abmachen.


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Juli 2008)

argh den hab ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich auch nicht  Ist mittlerweile natülich schon längst unten


----------



## desmofun (30. Juli 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hab mal bisschen mítm Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rumgespielt, naja, da hab ich mal aus grün lila-pink gemacht. Ich find es hat was




Da werden die Mädels ja ganz wuschig!!!!!!!    



Chris

PS  Gibts die Scheiben auch in Frauen-aufgepasst-pink????


----------



## zero one (31. Juli 2008)

stehe kurz davor mir ein cube ltd race zu kaufen.wie sieht es mit erfahrungen aus?was gibt es für schwächen
was soll ich ab kauf ändern lassen

danke der antworten hauen se rein greetz peace out


----------



## Janus1972 (31. Juli 2008)

zero one schrieb:


> stehe kurz davor mir ein cube ltd race zu kaufen.wie sieht es mit erfahrungen aus?was gibt es für schwächen
> was soll ich ab kauf ändern lassen
> 
> danke der antworten hauen se rein greetz peace out



es gibt den thread kaufberatung. machst du mal guck dort


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. Juli 2008)

Oder hier...


----------



## citycobra (31. Juli 2008)

zero one schrieb:


> stehe kurz davor mir ein cube ltd race zu kaufen.wie sieht es mit erfahrungen aus?was gibt es für schwächen
> was soll ich ab kauf ändern lassen
> 
> danke der antworten hauen se rein greetz peace out



am besten erstmal die forenregeln lesen, denn du hattest doch zuvor hier rein geschrieben, dass du das radon nehmen wolltest. ^^ also bitte in die richtigen bereiche posten, danke.


----------



## zero one (31. Juli 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> am besten erstmal die forenregeln lesen, denn du hattest doch zuvor hier rein geschrieben, dass du das radon nehmen wolltest. ^^ also bitte in die richtigen bereiche posten, danke.


 

beruhig dich tiger!


----------



## Janus1972 (31. Juli 2008)

zero one schrieb:


> beruhig dich tiger!



warum beruhigen, cobra hat recht. erst denken dann schreiben


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> warum beruhigen, cobra hat recht. erst denken dann schreiben


Geb ich beiden recht! Außerdem brauchst du in einem CUBE Forum nicht nach einem RADON bike fragen, bzw. schreiben, dass du dir das kaufst.


----------



## CUBEquattro (31. Juli 2008)

und hier ist meins!


damit wir wieder bei den CUBES sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zero one (31. Juli 2008)

mein fehler jungs, könnt ihr mir nochmal verzeihen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2008)

grad so ....aber denk nächstes mal, bevor du schreibst!


----------



## zero one (31. Juli 2008)

da bin ich froh..
@quattrobiker: sehr schönes bike.originallack?
was ist das für eine lenker-vorbau kombi?

mit sportlichen grüßen


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2008)

originallack auf jeden Fall! Das ist ein 07er Bike und den Lack gibts genau wie z.B. milky green auch noch 08, obs auch 09 kommt, bleibt dann allerdings abzuwarten..


----------



## Rebell-78 (31. Juli 2008)

Cube LTD Limited Edition etwas verbogen :
http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=19633&key=90336015&ende
http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=19632&key=79482848&ende

Das Bike ist v. eine Kollege, ca. vor 2 Jahren gekauft. Garantieabwicklung teile ich noch mit. Eine Zusage wg. Rahmentausch ist bereits vorhanden.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. August 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Cube LTD Limited Edition etwas verbogen :
> http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=19633&key=90336015&ende
> http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=19632&key=79482848&ende
> 
> Das Bike ist v. eine Kollege, ca. vor 2 Jahren gekauft. Garantieabwicklung teile ich noch mit. Eine Zusage wg. Rahmentausch ist bereits vorhanden.


Ach Du heilige Sch****! Wie hat er das denn angestellt? Irgendwo vorgefahren?


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. August 2008)

Wenn man die Bilder sieht, bekommt man den Eindruck der Rahmen ist sonst wie weich...sieht aus wie locker gestaucht...

NaitsirhC


----------



## Janus1972 (1. August 2008)

wie schafft man das?


----------



## Rauli (1. August 2008)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das passiert ist.

@CUBEquattro

Schönes Bike, die Farbe ist Top. Nur schade, dass es sie aktuell nur an einem AMS 125 gibt. Glaub das Stereo gab es auch mal in ähnlicher Farbe, wenn nicht diesselbe.
Nur wäre mir die Vorbau/Lenker-Position viel zu gestreckt von der Haltung, aber hast wohl auch andere Maße als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny II (1. August 2008)

Der Rahmen sieht ja aus wie ne gestauchte Cola Dose


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2008)

Boah, der Rahmen sieht echt schlecht aus!!
Achja, ich hab jetzt die 203er Scheiben dran. Geht, wie einige schon gesagt haben problemlos. (Gabel: Fox 32 Talas RLC)


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. August 2008)

Ist der Unterschied denn deutlich spürbar zu den kleineren Scheiben?


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2008)

Also bis jetzt kann ich nicht viel sagen. 1. Noch keine gescheite Abfahrt, und 2. Noch nich eingebremst (weil ich auch neue Beläge hab). Aber was sich jetzt schon spüren lässt, ist, dass sie gerade dann, wenn man den Bremshebel nur ein bisschen anzieht, richtig stark zu packt. Das ist der einzige fühlbare unterschied bis jetzt. Ich geb noch mal Feedback, wenn alles eingebremst ist und ich ne gescheite Abfahrt gemacht habe.


----------



## CUBEquattro (1. August 2008)

zero one schrieb:


> da bin ich froh..
> @quattrobiker: sehr schönes bike.originallack?
> was ist das für eine lenker-vorbau kombi?
> 
> mit sportlichen grüßen




Danke danke, macht mir von tag zu tag auch immer mehr spass, obwohl am anfang etwas skeptisch wegen der farbe.

Lenker=Easton
Vorbau=Syntace

aber auf den fotos (galerie) kann man das eigentlich ganz gut sehen, was verbaut ist!


----------



## CUBEquattro (1. August 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Cube LTD Limited Edition etwas verbogen :
> http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=19633&key=90336015&ende
> http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=19632&key=79482848&ende
> 
> Das Bike ist v. eine Kollege, ca. vor 2 Jahren gekauft. Garantieabwicklung teile ich noch mit. Eine Zusage wg. Rahmentausch ist bereits vorhanden.




nach dem Stauchbild zu urteilen, hat einen von oben auf dem vorbau bekommen! denn das rad ist nach vorn geknickt!

super hingekriegt, hoffe der fahrenden person geht es besser bzw gut und ist nichts passiert, materielle dinge kann man ersetzen, auch wenn es manchmal teuer ist!

MFG gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (2. August 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Cube LTD Limited Edition etwas verbogen :
> http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=19633&key=90336015&ende
> http://www1.minpic.de/bild_anzeigen.php?id=19632&key=79482848&ende
> 
> Das Bike ist v. eine Kollege, ca. vor 2 Jahren gekauft. Garantieabwicklung teile ich noch mit. Eine Zusage wg. Rahmentausch ist bereits vorhanden.



das einzig positive an der ganzen sache ist, dass die beschichtung sehr gut zu sein scheint. zumindest sieht man trotz der starken verformung keinerlei risse / splitterungen. schäden dieser art entstehen übrigens nicht durch einen schlag auf den vorbau, sondern durch eine stoßbelastung auf vorderrad (frontal) oder unteres gabelende.


----------



## CUBEquattro (2. August 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> das einzig positive an der ganzen sache ist, dass die beschichtung sehr gut zu sein scheint. zumindest sieht man trotz der starken verformung keinerlei risse / splitterungen. schäden dieser art entstehen übrigens nicht durch einen schlag auf den vorbau, sondern durch eine stoßbelastung auf vorderrad (frontal) oder unteres gabelende.




Bin ja kein Gutachter, ist auch gut so!

Hauptsache dem Fahrer gehts gut!


----------



## zero one (3. August 2008)

hab mir gestern ein cube ltd cc gelauft.zu einem sagenhaften preis.also doch kein radon=) .....komplett xt
geiles teil, bilder folgen

ich fahr jetzt mal los


----------



## speedy76 (5. August 2008)

Eine weise Entscheidung. 

viel spaß damit.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. August 2008)

..warum weise - was ist denn an cube so arg viel besser , als am radon ??? p.s. fahre beides - kann nicht sagen , dass am radon was negativer wäre ...


----------



## Moorlog (8. August 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..warum weise - was ist denn an cube so arg viel besser , als am radon ??? p.s. fahre beides - kann nicht sagen , dass am radon was negativer wäre ...



Ein Judas, ein Judas, nagelt in ans Kreuz!!!


Spass bei Seite, hier ist halt nen Cube Forum und da ist die Frage nach nem anderen Fabrikat doch etwas unangebracht! Das selbe wäre wenn du zB beim Canyon Forum nach nem Cube fragst!! 
Soll nicht heißen das Radon oder Canyon schlecht sind!

Aber für solche Fragen ist dann doch die Kaufberatung da!!

So nun zeigt auch mal eure neuen Cube`s!!!


----------



## Steak~DeluXe~ (8. August 2008)

das hier ist mein über alles geliebtes CUBE AIM mein erstes teures Fahrrad vorher bin ich mit Mc Kenzie gefahren und ich nenn es liebevoll Berta


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (8. August 2008)

Das ist doch dann schon ein schöner Sprung. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Atzec (8. August 2008)

^^ ständer ab und andere pedale (ohne reflektor)! 

hier ist mein ltd race, ziemlich standard. nur clickpedale und flaschenhalter dran gemacht. sonst alles original.


----------



## Steak~DeluXe~ (8. August 2008)

@Stoppelhüpfer

danke find ich auch meine erste größere Investition in ein Fahrrad  und spaß machts auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (8. August 2008)

Steak~DeluXe~ schrieb:


> @Stoppelhüpfer
> 
> danke find ich auch meine erste größere Investition in ein Fahrrad  und spaß machts auch



junge mach die pedale und diesen ständer ab


----------



## Steak~DeluXe~ (8. August 2008)

also die Pedale sind toll da rutsch ich nich von ab und Verksehrssicher isset auch (ich weiß Kondome sind auch verkehrssicher... -.-) und auf den Ständer hab ich bestanden weil ich sonst mein Fahrrad nich abstellen kann


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (8. August 2008)

Naja, gerade wenn man jung ist, ist sowas ja auch alles gleich recht teuer.
Ich bin die erste Jahren auch mit normalen Pedalen gefahren. Geht auch.


----------



## Scotty87 (8. August 2008)

meine Kiste


----------



## citycobra (8. August 2008)

Scotty87 schrieb:


> meine Kiste



was für ein geiles teil. tolle farbkombi habe ich bis dato noch nie gesehen. lediglich die pedale hätte ich in schwarz genommen.


----------



## Steak~DeluXe~ (9. August 2008)

ich find die roten Pedale daran sehr geil 

@stoppelhüpfer danke da triffst du den Nagel aufn Kopf  ickl bin blank nach der Fahrrad Aktion XD


----------



## rene1973 (9. August 2008)

So mal ein Bild von meinem Cube Stereo K24, in traumhafter Landschaft.


----------



## Aurorix (9. August 2008)

Ist echt traumhaft ^^
Wo ist das ?


----------



## rene1973 (9. August 2008)

Gib in Google Earth "Bocchetta di Forcola" ein, ist zwischen Umbrailpass und Lago di Cancano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## home (10. August 2008)

hi leutz..meld mich auch wieder aus´m urlaub zurück!!!unter anderem war auch 1woche österreich(zell am see) dabei..aber naja des wetter und die kondition hat uns net´gut mitgespielt!kaum zurück in deutschland hatten wir wieder des erhoffte bombenwetter..also ab zum freundlichen wieder,teile gekauft und hier einige runden gedreht mfg


----------



## zero one (10. August 2008)

cooles bike,
was trägsr du da für ein langarmtrikot? cube? Verkäufer?
peace out


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. August 2008)

Mein LTD Race auf der heutigen Tour mit ein paar Upgrades (Kurbel: neu XT2008, Gabel: neu R-Seven und Sattel: kein Sofa mehr  ).


----------



## Janus1972 (10. August 2008)

besser viel besser


----------



## CubeTeam2008 (12. August 2008)

Hi Leute

hab mal ne kurze Frage. Bin Neuling auf dem MTB  Sektor. Wollte mal wissen, wie diese Schutzhüllen heissen die man hinten zum Schutz um den Rahmen spannt, falls mal die Kette runterrutscht ?

Grüße

Matze


----------



## Musicman (12. August 2008)

kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (12. August 2008)

Entweder kaufen oder selber aus nem alten Reifenmantel o. Schlauch basteln...

NaitsirhC


----------



## zero one (12. August 2008)

@home: woher hast du dieses trikot???
greeeetz


----------



## fasj (13. August 2008)

Hallo,
so jetzt mal ein aktuelles Foto aus dem Kurzurlaub.
Das Wetter war leider nicht ganz optimal, aber zumindest an dem Tag von oben trocken.





Na wer weiß wo das ist ?????
Haben sicher schon welche von Euch übernachtet.

Vielleicht sind hier schon welche Ski gefahren 





fasj


----------



## jan84 (13. August 2008)

Alles oberhalb Lech... Fr... + A...

grüße
jan


----------



## FränkyG (13. August 2008)

Hi Cube Gemeinde,
hier mein neues AMS 125


----------



## xy245 (13. August 2008)

Hi Leute 
Nun wollte ich auch mal kurz mein Cube vorstellen. Nix besonderes,aber is auch noch nicht ganz fertig. Halt mein erstes "gutes" MTB, und zum Glück ein Cube 

Cube ACID COMP , RockShox Recon 351 SoloAir , Xt Schaltwerk , LX Umwerfer , XT Kurbelgarnitur , Hayes Stroker Ryde


----------



## xerto (13. August 2008)

mein Altes:

Cube Attention bei EBAY 2004 für 300 Euro gebraucht gekauft. KM Stand heute ca. 25.000 KM.

Ich habe bis auf Rahmen und Gabel alles schon mal ausgewechselt. 

Ein tolles Bike! Die Grundlage meiner CUBE Leidenschaft.














Mein Neues CUBE Race: BJ 2008 KM Stand 1.250 KM


----------



## Aluuu_11 (13. August 2008)

also erst mal mein bike:






so is ja ein super teil. aber ich denke drüber nach einen andere gabel einzubauen. allerdings steht auf der hp von cube dass dann die garantier des rahmens erlischt bzw. dass mann nur die angegebene federwegslänge einbauen sollte. ist das nur eine absicherung von seiten cube oder sollte mann das wirklich unterlassen?


----------



## home (13. August 2008)

zero one schrieb:


> @home: woher hast du dieses trikot???
> greeeetz


 ..hi,des kurzarm und die trägerhose sind version´06,des langarm müsste glaub ich von ´05 sein..  hab ich aber alles zusammen für einen sehr guten preis beim freundlichen in kassel bekommen..mfg


----------



## fasj (13. August 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Alles oberhalb Lech... Fr... + A...
> 
> grüße
> jan



Super, so schnell 

Schade nur das Biker da nicht wirklich willkommen sind 

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaphod1 (14. August 2008)

das weiß-blaue ltd race stieht einfach allen die show, auch den sehr teuren cubes. optisch kann da einfach nix mithalten mmn.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. August 2008)

Private Martin schrieb:


> Richtiger Spassverein hier was? Gefällt mir, hier bin ich richtig.
> 
> So wie es aussieht sorgt mein Cube mächtig für Furore.
> Tja, was hat sich wohl die Marke "CUBE" dabei gedacht?
> ...





Wenn du wüßtest mit was ich vor 15 Jahren oder länger angefangen hab, und so Schwachheiten wie Federgabeln gabs schon ma gar nicht.
Viel Spass mit deinem Rad, hast die richtige Einstellung.

STARRBIKE FOR EVER

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. August 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> das weiß-blaue ltd race stieht einfach allen die show, auch den sehr teuren cubes. optisch kann da einfach nix mithalten mmn.



In meinen Augen das Stereo in Milky Green...


















Grüße NaitsirhC

Hat vll jemand "Live"-bilder?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (14. August 2008)

Ich kann mich für diese Farbe einfach nicht begeistern. Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich sie zum :kotz:


----------



## CQB (14. August 2008)

Einfach nur g........... (gelungen)  find gut das sich CUBE da was einfallen lässt um etwas Abwechslung in ihr Sortiment zu bekommen.


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. August 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> In meinen Augen das Stereo in Milky Green...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja habs in echt gesehen und sieht gut aus aber nicht genial. die federgabel ist farblich nicht auf den rahmen abgestimmt das ist schon mal ein minus.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2008)

Also mein Favorit in Sachen Farbgebung ist das Elite HPC in Schwarz/weiss und dann kommt das HPC in Teamline Farbgebung.


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

WAs es wouhl in 2009 zu bestaunen gibt


----------



## jan84 (15. August 2008)

Mein Favorit in Sachen Farbgebung . *klick*

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeTeam2008 (15. August 2008)

Ja das Elite HPC ist schon echt ein Hammer.

Aber sagt mal die reifen von dem Elite HPC. Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar triple mit dem weißen Rand, gibts die nicht zu kaufen ?
Sind die nur auf dem Bike drauf ???


Grüße

Matze


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. August 2008)

mein fritzz in action :


----------



## ibinsnur (15. August 2008)

welche barends sind das und woher kann man sie beziehen - waren heute im bikeshop, aber die gibts scheinbar ned einzeln (mein frauchen will aber genau diese)?






thx


----------



## xerto (15. August 2008)

Falls Du die meinst








Die bekommst Du bei jeden Cubehändler.


----------



## ibinsnur (15. August 2008)

genau die meine ich - aber bei meinem shop (der u.a. cube vertreibt) gibts die nur mit einem bike zusammen - i will meinem frauchen ned schon wieder ein bike kaufen...  - mir reichen die barends ...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2008)

RFR oder Ready For Race ist was "hausgemachtes" von Cube. Sattelstützen , Lenkerhörnchen usw. tragen diese Bezeichnungen. Es gab auch schon mal eine RFR-Geometrie bei Cube. Ich denke, es ist so eine Firmeneigene Marke wie bei Trek - Bonetrager oder Corratec - ZZyzx usw.
Deshalb glaube ich, dass man diese Hörnchen bei Cube-Händlern nicht einzeln bekommt. Oder hat da jemand schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (15. August 2008)

Die sind zwar nicht von Cube, sehen denen aber verdächtig ähnlich.
http://bike-components.de/catalog/L...+Ends?osCsid=7f50e7ec3bf8ceb25900c9b0073c1d36


----------



## ibinsnur (15. August 2008)

super tipp danke!

eben - man würde die nur bekommen, wenn es jemand dezidiert runtermachen lassen würde - aber zumindest bei meinem shop war/ist das nie der fall


----------



## Wildcamp (15. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Die sind zwar nicht von Cube, sehen denen aber verdächtig ähnlich.
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/L...+Ends?osCsid=7f50e7ec3bf8ceb25900c9b0073c1d36



Ja könnten aus der gleichen Fabrik sein. Jedoch gibts die nicht mehr in weiß   Schwarz und silber steht zur Auswahl.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (15. August 2008)

Oh, das war mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## cybershot999 (15. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

verfolge nun schon länger "kommentarlos" Euer Thema!

Jetzt muss es nun doch mal sein!!!

Hier mein Reaction











hat jetzt auch schon 8000km auf dem Buckel!
Feierabendrunden und einmal quer durch den Schwarzwald!

Deshalb habe ich jetzt auch Kette und Ritzel getauscht


----------



## ibinsnur (15. August 2008)

coole farbe


----------



## ibinsnur (15. August 2008)

jetzt habe ich meinen würfel seit ca. 2000km (3 Monate)






negativ war bisher nur die tune-hinterradnabe, die musste erst nachbearbeitet werden, damit das klackern weg ist.
was noch etwas stört sind die "zuganschläge" für die bremsleitungen - hier sind ja unterm oberrohr 2 schwarze buchsen in den anschlägen nochmals drinnen - diese verschieben sich aber mit der zeit und die bremsleitung hängt a bissl unmotiviert am rahmen rum. hier dürfte aber ein kabelbinder für abhilfe schaffen.

sehr positiv sind die ztr race laufräder - die haben jetzt doch schon einige downhills wegstecken müssen. was man ja oftmals liest ist, dass diese sehr ausgereizt seien und mit vorsicht zu geniessen sind ...
und was richtig gut ist: die sitzposition - auf meinem focus war ich richtig gestreckt drauf in der meinung nur so sportlich fahren zu können - beim cube ist die sitzposition etwas aufrechter, aber beim fahren geht wirklich was weiter  

achso, was mich wundert ist, dass trotz gleicher rahmengrösse beim cube keine 2 grossen trinkflaschen reinpassen 

bin vollaufzufrieden mit dem bike, wenngleich ich auch ein bisschen richtung titan oder carbonwürfel schiele ...


----------



## Janus1972 (15. August 2008)

das ding steht original so bei unserem dealer. hasse eigentlich rot. aber das bike ist sooooooooooooo geil so.


----------



## ibinsnur (15. August 2008)

naja, ganz original is es nimmer ... alles xt, keine ganganzeige, andere stütze + sattel, komplett anderer laufradsatz ... 

wobei das grün und orange auch sexy aussehen - nur gibts da keine gabeln dazu


----------



## cybershot999 (15. August 2008)

@ibinsnur:
was wiegt denn der geile rote flitzer? sieht ja richtig schnell aus!

wie pflegt ihr eure anodisierten Rahmen?

bin nach den vielen kilometern jetzt mal mit autowachs drüber! sieht gleich wieder besser aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (15. August 2008)

so 10,6 kg oder waren 10,8? so rum in etwa. richtig leicht sind nur die laufräder


----------



## bike.trail (15. August 2008)

Hallo!

Wollte mal  nach Erfahrungen mit einem einfachen Cube Hardtail fragen
wie dem ANALOG

Hat jemand das, reicht es aus oder muss man doch mehr hinlegen als 500 Euronen?

Fehlt die Scheibenbremse im tägl. Gebrauch, also sollte man ev. ein hochwertigeres kaufen?

Schreibt bitte Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Analog.- Auch über die Materialqualität.

Danke!!


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

bike.trail schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wollte mal  nach Erfahrungen mit einem einfachen Cube Hardtail fragen
> wie dem ANALOG
> ...



... reicht für was? Einkaufen, Eisdiele, Waldwege flach, Alpen, Nordsee ????

Einkaufen = JA
Eisdiele = Nein (nicht genug blinblink)
Waldwege flach = Ja
Alpen = Nein
Nordsee = hmmm gute Frage


----------



## bike.trail (15. August 2008)

Ok also ich präzisiere:

Einkaufen = nie geplant
Eisdiele = Nein (bin auf Diät)
Waldwege flach = Ja
Waldwege steil = auch
Alpen = Nee , eher Mittelgebirge
Nordsee = schon mal mit durch Wald und Dünenwege fahren wenns geht


----------



## trek 6500 (15. August 2008)

@ibinsnur : ...die barends gibt es definitiv nicht einzeln - hab´cube und auch zig cube händler angefragt ... bei bike comp. gibt es die weissen wahrsch, wieer ab mitte september . manchmal steh´n welche im ebay .die geh´n dann aber auch für über 50 euro weg ... für meinen geschmack für´n paar hörnchen zu viel - auch , wenn sie top ausseh´n und ich für mein weisses bike auch seit langem auf der suche danach bin .... greez , trek6500


----------



## jmr-biking (16. August 2008)

Ich fahre auf meinem Centurion Backfire auch Procraft Bar Ends und zwar die Superlight Carbon. Die sehen meiner Meinung nach noch besser aus als die Weißen. Die weißen Bar Ends werden im Moment auch auf www.procraft.de auch nicht gezeigt.


----------



## Janus1972 (16. August 2008)

bike.trail schrieb:


> Ok also ich präzisiere:
> 
> Einkaufen = nie geplant
> Eisdiele = Nein (bin auf Diät)
> ...



ok
Einkaufen: abgehakt
Eisdiele: abgehakt
Waldwege flach: ja
Alpen/Mittelgebirge: NEIN
Nordsee: Waldautobahnen: ja


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2008)

bike.trail schrieb:


> Ok also ich präzisiere:
> 
> Einkaufen = nie geplant
> Eisdiele = Nein (bin auf Diät)
> ...




Also Scheibenbremsen sind schon gut und wenn man sie mal hat, möchte man sie auch nicht mehr missen. Meines Erachtens sind sie aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Wichtiger hingegen wären eine vernüftige Federgabel und auch eine sonst praxisgerechte Ausstattung. 
Bremsen kann man mit V-Brakes auch wunderbar und sicher. Scheiben sind bei Nässe und langen Abfahrten vorteilhafter, brauchen aber auch mehr Pflege und Wartung, welche meist nur vom Fachhändler durchgeführt werden kann. Wohingegen V-Brakes mit etwas technischem Verständnis selbst gewartet und gepflegt werden können. Dem Fahrspass tun V-Brakes keinen Abbruch, auf dem von dir beschriebenen Einsatzgebiet.
Ich kenne jetzt leider nicht den Preisunterschied zwischen den Modellen mit und ohne Scheibenbremsen. Ich würde jedoch sagen, dass du ohne Scheibenbremsen glücklich wirst.
Von der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens her denke ich gibt es keine Probleme.

S


----------



## ibinsnur (16. August 2008)

wenn i ehrlich bin halte ich scheibenbremsen für wartungsarmer ... ich fahre jetzt schon seit ca. 10 jahren scheibenbremsen, sowohl auf nem downhiller als auch auf cc bikes ... und daneben noch eines mit v-brakes.

1. scheibenbremsen stellen sich in aller regel selbst nach, bei v-brakes muss man mal wieder an der schraube drehen
2. belag/scheibe wechseln geht ruckzuck - bei v-brakes immer a bissl a fummlerei beim ausrichten zu den felgen - bei v-brakes höherer verschleiss.
3. bei nem 8er schleifen die v-brakes, wenn scheibenbremsen einmal ordentlich ausgerichtet sind (schon vom händler), dann gibts nur gan selten ein schleifen - nach langen abfahrten oder bei harten antritten an der gabel)

das einzige aufwändigere ist also das entlüften - früher komplizierter, heutzutage kinderleicht. und in aller regel nur alle paar jahre notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiddi07 (17. August 2008)

Es ist endlich da! Mein AMS Pro Louise  Absoluter Knaller,bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl.


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2008)

War heute mal wieder auf Ausfahrt





Wer findet mein Bike


----------



## Schmiddi07 (17. August 2008)

Ist wie in der Werbung für den neuen Passat CC.Also die Frage müsste lauten: Haben Sie die Steine gesehen?? Das Cube AMS - Wer es sieht sieht nix anderes


----------



## Janus1972 (17. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also Scheibenbremsen sind schon gut und wenn man sie mal hat, möchte man sie auch nicht mehr missen. Meines Erachtens sind sie aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Wichtiger hingegen wären eine vernüftige Federgabel und auch eine sonst praxisgerechte Ausstattung.
> Bremsen kann man mit V-Brakes auch wunderbar und sicher. Scheiben sind bei Nässe und langen Abfahrten vorteilhafter, brauchen aber auch mehr Pflege und Wartung, welche meist nur vom Fachhändler durchgeführt werden kann. Wohingegen V-Brakes mit etwas technischem Verständnis selbst gewartet und gepflegt werden können. Dem Fahrspass tun V-Brakes keinen Abbruch, auf dem von dir beschriebenen Einsatzgebiet.
> Ich kenne jetzt leider nicht den Preisunterschied zwischen den Modellen mit und ohne Scheibenbremsen. Ich würde jedoch sagen, dass du ohne Scheibenbremsen glücklich wirst.
> Von der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens her denke ich gibt es keine Probleme.
> ...



wo sind scheiben wartungsintensiv? wie bereits ein vorredner sagte, stellen die belege sich selbst nach.  der belagswechsel ist werkzeugfrei und in ner minute erledigt. wenn ich mal ne scheibe wechseln muss dauert das auch nur ein paar minuten. entlüften kann man die dinger auch selbst.

V-brakes sind nicht so gut zu dosieren bei nässe einfach nur schei$$e und die felgen verschleissen auch noch.


----------



## stadtguerillero (17. August 2008)

ahoi!
tja, ...





...genau richtig für MEINE Zwecke.


----------



## Wildcamp (17. August 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> der belagswechsel ist werkzeugfrei und in ner minute erledigt.



Kann man so doch gar nicht sagen. Kommt auf die Bremse an. Bei der Formula Oro ist er eben nicht werkzeugfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (17. August 2008)

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=145236



also i find diese kombi so geil - wär cool, wenn man fully, hardtail  und das rennrad agree in dieser farbe hätte - dann passt das gewand auch immer 

i find die farbe der bremsen und pedale prinzipiell genau richtig, nur ob die pedale für touren so geeignet sind?


----------



## messias (17. August 2008)

AMS 125 im Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wo sind scheiben wartungsintensiv? wie bereits ein vorredner sagte, stellen die belege sich selbst nach.  der belagswechsel ist werkzeugfrei und in ner minute erledigt. wenn ich mal ne scheibe wechseln muss dauert das auch nur ein paar minuten. entlüften kann man die dinger auch selbst.
> 
> V-brakes sind nicht so gut zu dosieren bei nässe einfach nur schei$$e und die felgen verschleissen auch noch.



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich mit meiner HS33 vorher nie Probleme hatte  und mit meinen Formulas anfangs schon .....

Von der Technik her sind VBrakes nunmal einfacher, Fehler bei der Scheibe (Luft im System etc.) kommen nunmal bei unsachgemässer Wartung vor und haben eist Folgen. Aber wie gesagt, Ich denke der Entscheidungssuchende hat nun Anhaltspunkte seine Entscheidung zu treffen. 
Eins noch, Finger weg von irgendwelchen mechanischen Scheibenbremsen ....


----------



## Mikes Cube (17. August 2008)

@messias
Super geiles Bild


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eins noch, Finger weg von irgendwelchen mechanischen Scheibenbremsen ....



Das liest man ziemlich oft, aber genauso oft liest man das Gegenteil, welches laut diesen Meinungen aber nur auf die BallBearing Modelle von Avid zu trifft. Wenn man danach sucht, findet man haufenweise positive Meinungen obwohl es eine mechanische Bremse ist. 
Ich für meinen Teil wäre nicht abgeneigt sie zu probieren sollte ich irgendwann auf Disc umrüsten...

Von anderen mechanischen Bremsen (ob da nun Shimano draufsteht oder nicht) würde ich allerdings auch die Finger lassen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Schmiddi07 (17. August 2008)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> also i find diese kombi so geil - wär cool, wenn man fully, hardtail  und das rennrad agree in dieser farbe hätte - dann passt das gewand auch immer
> 
> i find die farbe der bremsen und pedale prinzipiell genau richtig, nur ob die pedale für touren so geeignet sind?



Ja alle drei Bikes zusammen wären echt der Knaller,also muss ich nochwas sparen  

Zu den Pedale: Hab heut 60km Tour hinter mir,Pedale sind super griffig,absolut keine Probleme. Bin absolut kein Fan von Klickies (und werd es wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr,hab nen Höllenrespekt davor  ) 
Vom Gewicht her sind sie im Vergleich zu den originalen Shimano 520 (380gr) auch nur 6 gr schwerer. Sind NC 17 Magnesium.

@ Messias: Super geiles Teil und spitzen Bild!!  Die Felgen sind eig. weiss ne?


----------



## crush-er (17. August 2008)

bike.trail schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wollte mal  nach Erfahrungen mit einem einfachen Cube Hardtail fragen
> wie dem ANALOG
> ...




...also ich fahre jetzt seit gut zwei jahren ein cube analog-rahmen, und habe keine probleme. ich fahre keine downhills, aber ordentliche singletrails im mittelgebirge sind kein problem. ich habe die avid single digit 7 v-brake dran, und kann nicht meckern. natürlich  ist eine moderne scheibenbremse nicht zu verachten. aber sie ist kein muß. Und auch einen ostseeurlaub hat das bike gut überstanden. man sollte aber das bike auch entsprechend pflegen. Ich würde sagen dass einzige manko was der rahmen hat, ist sein relativ hohes gewicht. aber wenns darauf nicht ankommt, liegst du nicht falsch.

gruß


----------



## rene1973 (18. August 2008)

Hab auf meinem Stereo auch die NC-17 Magnesium Pedale drauf.
Bin vor zwei Wochen auf ne Wochenendtour 180Km, 5000Hm gefahren und keine Probleme. 

Der Kraftaufwand wird sicherlich etwas größer sein, da man nicht zeihen kann. 

Meine Kollegen fahren mit Clickpedale und ich hab kein Problem mit dehnen mitzuhalten.


----------



## amslady (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage: wie ladet ihr eure Bilder hier rein?

Ich habe immer Probleme damit. 

Wahrscheinlich sind sie zu groß.


----------



## Humppasonni (18. August 2008)

Servus zusammen!
Will hier auch mal mein K18 am Lago di Garda reinstellen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Humppasonni (18. August 2008)

amslady schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage: wie ladet ihr eure Bilder hier rein?
> 
> ...



Einfach beim antworten "Grafik einfügen" drücken und die URL deines Bildes eingeben - fertig


----------



## amslady (18. August 2008)

Dank eines lieben Users, der mir geholfen hat, kann ich euch jetzt auch mein neues Bike hier zeigen.


----------



## Janus1972 (18. August 2008)

habt ihr alle neubikes fotografiert oder fahrt ihr eure würfel nie?


----------



## Janus1972 (18. August 2008)

habt ihr alle neubikes fotografiert oder fahrt ihr eure würfel nie?





felgen sind mittlerweile aber auch weiß


----------



## Hannoveraner (18. August 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> habt ihr alle neubikes fotografiert oder fahrt ihr eure würfel nie?



oder sie putzen mehr als sie fahren


----------



## Humppasonni (18. August 2008)

Hatten während unserer Tour leider keinen Regentag dabei, somit sämtliche Wege leider trocken
Werd schon mal ein passendes Bild schießen können.


----------



## volki3 (18. August 2008)

mmh...also, ich fahre dann Lieber


----------



## Janus1972 (18. August 2008)

NA GEHT DOCH. mehr davon. nicht immer nur die geleckten neubikes. ich will spähne sehen


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2008)

Vor der Abfahrt 





Aenderungen gegenueber Serie:

P6 Sattelstütze
Fizik Gobi
NC17 Sudpin III
Tuvativ Team Shiftguide mit Bashguard
Syntace Superforce 90mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (18. August 2008)

ich gerade beim aufsteigen aufs Rad, drum auch die bescheidene Körperhaltung.
Foto: Bannockburn hier ausm Forum


----------



## kastel67 (18. August 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> NA GEHT DOCH. mehr davon. nicht immer nur die geleckten neubikes. ich will spähne sehen



Noch einmal weil es so schön war!


----------



## linusb (18. August 2008)

So, dann muß ich meinen Würfel auch mal zeigen...
Frisch geputzt nach dem letzten Marathon. Nicht mehr ganz von der Stange:
- Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
- Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC
.... und das ganze 2 Monate alt.


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2008)

@ Kastel

schick


----------



## beuze1 (18. August 2008)

Da ein Cube...





Gestern auf dem Höchsten..




beuze
.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (18. August 2008)

DERE WAVE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (18. August 2008)

Was für eins ist das 2. Rad?


----------



## CQB (19. August 2008)

Bayer schrieb:


> ich gerade beim aufsteigen aufs Rad, drum auch die bescheidene Körperhaltung.
> Foto: Bannockburn hier ausm Forum



Sehr geiles Panorama wo isn das?


----------



## Bayer (19. August 2008)

in den bergen  nähe garmisch u mittenwald


----------



## xy245 (20. August 2008)

Tachjen Leute
Bin nun auch begeisterter CUBE Biker und hier meine Errungenschafft. Noch nicht ganz fertig aber schon die Richtung.Lasst mal hören wie es Euch gefällt und was Ihr für Vorschläge habt


----------



## messias (20. August 2008)

Farblich sehr stimmig, aber die Front wirkt irgendwie sehr hoch. Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel? Wenns mit der Sitzposition hinhaut würd ich mal probieren den Vorbau umzudrehen und/oder den Spacer unterm Vorbau zu entfernen.


----------



## Janus1972 (20. August 2008)

würde evtl rote oder goldene schrauben verbauen. sieht aber so schon sehr geil aus


----------



## AmeKi (21. August 2008)

sieht schick aus, was ist denn das für ein Sattel?


----------



## xy245 (21. August 2008)

Also die Gabel is ne Rock Shox Recon mit 100mm Federweg. Der Sattel is NOCH original,glaube Hausmarke SCAPE. Wollt ich eigentlich noch gegen nen weissen Selle Italia tauschen oder ne weisse Sattelstütze und dann nen ganz schwarzen Sattel ?!    Was meint Ihr was würde besser aussehen ????









Der Vorbau wird so bleiben. Position passt und zu hoch is er eigentlich auch nicht. 

Aber schon mal danke und warte auf weitere Tipps von Euch.............bis dato grüß ich mal alle Cube-Biker


----------



## AmeKi (21. August 2008)

Finde den Sattel mit den weißen Elementen eigentlich ganz gut.
Ist das 2008er Modell oder?


----------



## Janus1972 (21. August 2008)

finde den sattel auch sehr gut von der farbkombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (21. August 2008)

Hab mir mal nach längerem Klinik-Aufenthalt was gegönnt:
*AMS 125 in Custom-Aufbau*






Die Anbauteile waren noch übrig, warum also wegwerfen?
RS Pilot AirSL; Julie-Bremsen;XT-LX-Schaltung;Hone Kurbel;Magura Comp LRS mit Fat Albert/Big Jim in light-Ausführung; Lenker/Vorbau von Ritchey

Was noch geändert wird sind Griffe und Sattel.


----------



## ibinsnur (21. August 2008)

das ams125 schaut nett aus, nur die gabel wirkt optisch etwas mickrig - also recht dünn ....


----------



## Roitherkur (21. August 2008)

Würde die Gabel baldmöglichst austauschen, die kann auf keinen Fall mit dem Hinterbau mithalten. Da braucht man dann auch kein Fully.


----------



## biker1967 (21. August 2008)

Wenn mir einer von euch ne Reba oder eine Fox Talas sponsort, tu ich das gerne
Mein Sparschwein is z.Zt. ganz schön geschröpft.


----------



## skymind (21. August 2008)

Die Gabel taugt nicht wirklich was, ich weiß, aber was will man machen als armer Student ^^
Naja, kommt Zeit kommt Geld...


----------



## ibinsnur (21. August 2008)

ich schrieb ja mal, dass es nett wäre, von einer farbserie mehrere bikes zu haben (ich habe ja das rot/weisse reaction) ...

hier ist 1. der grund warum ich überhaupt zu cube gekommen bin und 2. habe ich nun ein "zweites cube" für den kleinen weg zwischendurch oder als drittbike am gardasee 

mein 12 jahre altes cc-bike (hat schon einige (24h)rennen und ähnliches mitgemacht)





mein schrottplatz





der grund für ein neues cc bike - das tretlager lief schon unrund und mit dem vielzahn no chance zum rausdrehen ... deswegen einfach auf einer seite eine nuss draufgeschweisst.





und auf der anderen seite gleich den ganzen (billigen) schlüssel





lager raus - schleifen war angesagt





grundiert und lackiert





leider haben meine am pc ausgedruckten logos und decals nicht gescheit gehalten am rahmen, deswegen schaut das endergebnis doch etwas bescheiden aus ... und nachdem ich leider auch farbenblind bin, habe ich für die judy noch das falsche rot verwendet  (wobei hier eher die dann richtig rote starrgabel verwendet wird)





aufgebaut wird es weiter ganz klassisch mit v-brakes und xt gruppe.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (21. August 2008)

Ey du hast CUBE falsch geschrieben   Na so verkehrt als drittbike siehts doch nicht aus.Auch wenn da ne Marke draufsteht die ich ganz und garnicht mehr abhaben kann.Hast du das weisse gepulvert und das rote lackiert??


----------



## ibinsnur (21. August 2008)

also ich war/bin mit meinem focus sehr zufrieden.

ist alles gelackt, nix gepulvert.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (21. August 2008)

Ja sieht echt gut aus! Dann halt mal nach einem mit nem rot/weissen Agree ausschau und dann wird Fototermin gemacht   Dann hatte ich mit meinem Focus wohl ein "Montagsbike"...na ja jetzt mit meinem Cube bin ich glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sheer good (22. August 2008)

das rot-weisse focube sieht ja mal geil aus. noch einen tacken besser würde es finde ich aussehen, wenn die silberenen Teile der Gabel also der obere Teil schwarz wäre.


----------



## ibinsnur (22. August 2008)

es wird sowohl ein schwarzer steuersatz reinkommen als auch die gabelkrone noch geschwärzt - wenn ich die gabel in ordentliches rot tauche


----------



## Janus1972 (22. August 2008)

wußte gar nicht, das cube focus gekauft hat


----------



## kal-el (22. August 2008)

@skymind

das meinst auch nur Du mit dem Geld 
stehe auf der anderen Seite vom Hörsaal und bin auch hier 

kal-el


----------



## skymind (23. August 2008)

Dann hast du eindeutig das falsche studiert


----------



## Klotz (23. August 2008)

hier mal bißchen oldskool. cube freelite dtswiss ssd210l, rs psylo u-turn, ritchey wcs, lx/xt, magura julie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unique1985 (23. August 2008)

Mein K18 (seit letztem Samstag) =)

http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd342/unique_1985/cube_ams_125/DSC00280.jpg
http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd342/unique_1985/cube_ams_125/DSC00281.jpg


----------



## Janus1972 (23. August 2008)

@klotz. von wegen oldschool, zeitlos geil das bike.


----------



## kal-el (23. August 2008)

.......aber mit freier Zeiteinteilung und so den ganzen vormittag zum biken .....  Kohle UND  Zeit geht leider nicht..... 
kal-el


----------



## rboncube (23. August 2008)

Klotz schrieb:


> hier mal bißchen oldskool. cube freelite dtswiss ssd210l, rs psylo u-turn, ritchey wcs, lx/xt, magura julie.



Eines der schönsten Bikes die Cube je rausgebracht hat. Hab ich selber drei Jahre gefahren. War leider Sackschwer darum kam es weg.
Aber schön so ein Bike mal wieder zu sehen. Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## CaptainCube (24. August 2008)

mein AMS Pro 100 am Waschplatz:


----------



## Janus1972 (24. August 2008)

cool, wann kann ich meins mal da waschen


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. August 2008)

@ CaptainCube: Cooler Ständer! Selbst gebaut?


----------



## CaptainCube (24. August 2008)

Ja, den Ständer hab ich mir selbst zusammengebrutzelt. Wird noch feuerverzinkt


----------



## aloha2002 (24. August 2008)

CaptainCube schrieb:


> Ja, den Ständer hab ich mir selbst zusammengebrutzelt. Wird noch feuerverzinkt



cooles teil!
hast du noch ein foto wo die aufhängung abgebildet ist?


----------



## citycobra (24. August 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> cooles teil!
> hast du noch ein foto wo die aufhängung abgebildet ist?



er wird wahrscheinlich von der anderen seite eine steckachse haben, die direkt durch das hollowtech2 lager läuft. würde zumindest von der höhe her passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (24. August 2008)

CaptainCube schrieb:


> Ja, den Ständer hab ich mir selbst zusammengebrutzelt. Wird noch feuerverzinkt


Da könnte man glatt zum Chinesen werden und das Teil kopieren.


citycobra schrieb:


> er wird wahrscheinlich von der anderen seite eine steckachse haben, die direkt durch das hollowtech2 lager läuft. würde zumindest von der höhe her passen.


Oder ein Achse durchs Lager und dann von oben in den Ständer hängen.


----------



## citycobra (24. August 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Da könnte man glatt zum Chinesen werden und das Teil kopieren.
> 
> Oder ein Achse durchs Lager und dann von oben in den Ständer hängen.



da hatte ich garnicht dran gedacht aber das wirds wohl sein. macht sich auch besser, wenn man das bike in den ständer stellen möchte.


----------



## CaptainCube (24. August 2008)

> Oder ein Achse durchs Lager und dann von oben in den Ständer hängen.


Gut erraten Werd bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto machen. Auf jeden Fall steht das Rad bombensicher.


----------



## parker lewis (25. August 2008)

So, das ist mein neuer Gefährte 

Leider schlechte Handycam Quali ...


----------



## CaptainCube (25. August 2008)

Hier noch zwei Detailfotos. Die Achse ist ein abgesägter Skistock Dieser ist etwas konisch und passte somit optimal.


----------



## ibinsnur (25. August 2008)

das gehört kugelgelagert mit arretierung


----------



## CaptainCube (25. August 2008)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> das gehört kugelgelagert mit arretierung



Warum sagst du das nicht früher  Wär echt genial gewesen, wenn man die Kurbel noch drehen hätte können.


----------



## ibinsnur (25. August 2008)

was ich schon alles sinnbefreites zusammengebruzzelt habe - genau für solchen blödsinn bin ich zu haben. im moment tüftle ich an einer extrem praktischen tandem-aneinemreisebus-befestigung; wo man quasi mit dem tandem reinfahren kann und dann hinten raufklappen. sind einige lager am werken - kugel- und gleitlager ...

den kleinen "bruder" habe ich ja für meinen fiesta schon gebaut:






oder den als aufsatz für hänger:


----------



## CaptainCube (25. August 2008)

geil  das gefällt mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainCube (25. August 2008)

Super Ideen hast du. Welche Schrauben nimmst du zum Befestigen der Gabel bzw. den Hinterbau an dem Gestell?


----------



## ibinsnur (25. August 2008)

schnellspanner - xt; weil i zu faul bin die spanner ganz aus den laufrädern rauszuschrauben, habe ich einfach zusätzliche verbaut.


----------



## CaptainCube (25. August 2008)

ah, ok. Imbusschrauben würdens eigtl. auch tun


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. August 2008)

CaptainCube schrieb:


> Warum sagst du das nicht früher  Wär echt genial gewesen, wenn man die Kurbel noch drehen hätte können.



Das wäre eine preiswerte Alternative zur Rolle...


Geniales Teil find ich  

NaitsirhC


----------



## ibinsnur (25. August 2008)

naja, mit schnellspannern kann man das ja ganz einfach klemmen. und ohne werkzeug herumwerken!


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. August 2008)

xy245 schrieb:


> Der Sattel is NOCH original,glaube Hausmarke SCAPE. Wollt ich eigentlich noch gegen nen weissen Selle Italia tauschen oder ne weisse Sattelstütze und dann nen ganz schwarzen Sattel ?!    Was meint Ihr was würde besser aussehen ????



Den Selle Italia Flite und Flite Gel Flow gibt es auch schwarz/weiss als Special Edition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FalloutBoy (27. August 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> NA GEHT DOCH. mehr davon. nicht immer nur die geleckten neubikes. ich will spähne sehen



Ok ok, hier was dreckiges, äh, ungeputztes


----------



## Wildcamp (27. August 2008)

Hi,
nun hier mal par Pics von meinen Race.


 

 

 


 

 


Bald mit weißer Sattelstütze von FSA.


----------



## speedy76 (27. August 2008)

Also meins is auch nich immer Saubäär


----------



## Sidetone (27. August 2008)

My new Cube AMS 125 Special Edition


----------



## chief70 (27. August 2008)

@Sidetone
ist Dir das nicht zu groß?

Die Sattelstütze ist so weit drinnen und der Vorbau ellenlang


----------



## tbird (28. August 2008)

Mein AMS125, komplett selbst Aufgebaut (glaub habs aba schon mal gepostet, nur jetzt endlich so wie ichs haben wollte  )






paar mehr bilder gibts noch hier.

PS: Japp neue Reifen sind bestellt


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. August 2008)

Der hintere Reifen sieht aber schon ganz schön mies aus 
(Aber dann kann ich meine Reifen ja auch noch fahren  )

NaitsirhC


----------



## tbird (28. August 2008)

Ja aufm hinteren is gar kein Profil mehr drauf seit gestern xD

Neue sind aber nun bestellt und werden dann wohl anfang nächste Woche montiert *G*


----------



## citycobra (28. August 2008)

tbird schrieb:


> Ja aufm hinteren is gar kein Profil mehr drauf seit gestern xD
> 
> Neue sind aber nun bestellt und werden dann wohl anfang nächste Woche montiert *G*



haste zuviele burnouts gemacht?


----------



## Sidetone (28. August 2008)

chief70 schrieb:


> @Sidetone
> ist Dir das nicht zu groß?
> 
> Die Sattelstütze ist so weit drinnen und der Vorbau ellenlang




Es war frisch aus dem karton 

Syntace F139 110mm getauscht für ein Titec Blockhead 90mm
SPDs für DMR V12 pedals
Sattelstütze auf die richtige höhe eingestellt.

Sorry for the poor German, I'm English, and you know how shit we are with languages  (Plus my wife is Pfälzisch, so I'm not learning much Hoch Deutsche from her....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (28. August 2008)

Sidetone schrieb:


> (Plus my wife is Pfälzisch, so I'm not learning much Hoch Deutsche from her....)


----------



## chief70 (30. August 2008)

@ Sidetone

jetzt gefällts...
das Cube so nen langen Vorbau dranmacht, unsinnig


----------



## citycobra (30. August 2008)

chief70 schrieb:


> @ Sidetone
> 
> jetzt gefällts...
> das Cube so nen langen Vorbau dranmacht, unsinnig



aber wieso soll das unsinnig sein? das bike ist von der rahmengeometrie her für größere personen ausgelegt. zudem wird er jetzt eventuell probleme bei starken anstiegen im gelände haben, denn je kürzer der vorbei, umso schneller steigt dir beim antritt das vorderrad hoch. optik ist das eine aber die fahrphysik ist in meinen augen wichtiger.


----------



## chief70 (30. August 2008)

schon aber, das bike dürfte 20 zoll sein, der vorbau sieht nach 110 aus, 
das ist den meisten leuten die diese größe fahren (brauchen) zu lang.
somit montieren viele nen kürzeren vorbau aber nur wenige lassen den 110er dran,
also wäre ein kürzerer doch sinnvoll


----------



## Sidetone (30. August 2008)

Hallo,
ja der Rahmen ist 20 Zoll, das solte passen weil meine Schrittlänge war wenn ich korrekt erinnere 87. 
Ich hab einen kürzeren Vorbau angebracht wegen die schnelle Fahrweise/Lenkweise - Das mag Ich besser.

Auch sind die 20 Zoll von der Sitzposition her für mich bequemer weil es ansonsten mir Rückenschmerzen bereitet


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (30. August 2008)

Mal wieder ein Foto von meinem Race.
Sind heute auch mal wieder ein wenig dreckig geworden. Bei dem vielen Sand hier, ist es immer recht schnell wieder trocken. Was auch eigentlich ganz angenehm ist.



​


----------



## speedy76 (31. August 2008)

@ Stoppelhüpfer, fährst du im Stadtwald von Harburg?? Den habe ich bei meinem Urlaub im Norden auch mal durchforstet. Komischerweise kann man da auch ein paar höhenmwter sammeln. nur der feine Heidesand is echt assi.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (31. August 2008)

Wenn Du mit Harburger Stadtwald die Harburger Berge meinst, ja das ist mein Revier. 
Du hast recht man kann hier schon ein paar Höhenmeter machen. Es geht zwar nicht sehr weit hoch, aber dafür ist das Gelände sehr wellig. Der Sand ist ätzend. Schön weich und somit schlecht zu fahren und im Winter wenn es nass ist, hat man ihn überall sitzen. Dafür trocknet es schnell wieder ab. Aber was soll man machen.


----------



## MacWuschel (31. August 2008)

mein neuer hobel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2008)

Hehe cool cool...

Was ist das für ein Aufkleber über dem C? So eine Art Schutzaufkleber wegen den Zügen?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Danielsan79 (31. August 2008)

vielleicht ist es der Aufkleber des Fahrradladens, an der Stelle hatte mein Fahrrad komischerweise auch einen kleben, hab ich gleich weggerissen.


----------



## Hotas (1. September 2008)

Hi, hier mein 18" Reaction (K24 mit X0 Shiftern), habe ich seit letztem Freitag.

To do: 
- schwarzer Vorbau, gleiche Länge 130mm, aber -10° statt -6°
- XTR-Pedale
- anderer Vorderreifen, fuhr immer Tioga Psycho K, der war um Welten besser in Kurven
- Züge und Leitungen kürzen 

Cheers,
Hotas.


----------



## Snevern (1. September 2008)

Wer noch ein Neues 2008 Modell sucht den kann ich mit den Modellen weiter Helfen
Alles in 20 zoll
Ams 100 Louise ,schwarz
Ams 100 K24, schwarz
Ams 100 K24, Rot/Weis
Ams 125 k24, schwarz

Wer Fragen hat soll mich anschreiben!!

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Danielsan79 (1. September 2008)

Das Reaction hat doch einen schwarzen Vorbau original, den Syntace F139 in 100er Länge. Wieso hast du ein 130er golden drann und willst einen schwarzen? Ich habe das gleiche Rad nur in Rot und habe auch schon den Sytnace gegen einen Extralite UL3 gewechselt, allerdings hab ich den Vorbau nicht umgedreht, das will ich meinem Rücken nicht zumuten.


----------



## powerbar__ (2. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (2. September 2008)

auf der Sonntagstour...







.
.
BEUZE


----------



## Hotas (2. September 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Das Reaction hat doch einen schwarzen Vorbau original, den Syntace F139 in 100er Länge. Wieso hast du ein 130er golden drann und willst einen schwarzen? Ich habe das gleiche Rad nur in Rot und habe auch schon den Sytnace gegen einen Extralite UL3 gewechselt, allerdings hab ich den Vorbau nicht umgedreht, das will ich meinem Rücken nicht zumuten.




Hi, den goldenen habe ich nur zum Austesten der richtigen Länge vom Radladen geborgt bekommen. Die Länge ist gut so, also hole ich mir jetzt einen in schwarz mit der gleichen Länge. Ich brauch einen längeren und muß vorne noch ein bißchen tiefer kommen. Bin halt eine alte XC-Sau


----------



## Barney_1 (2. September 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem AMS 125.....
Vor der Tour..





Und nach der Tour...


----------



## Sepp290579 (2. September 2008)

Und hier ist mein neuer Schatz


----------



## ibinsnur (2. September 2008)

es hat sich wacker geschlagen - kein defekt, kein patschen ...






dabei waren 2 mal brione, 601 (e bei jedem bekannt und halbwegs fahrbar), 634 (auch vom altissimo runter richtung navene (malcesine), allerdings besch...eiden - so viel geröll - war ned lustig) und ledroseerunde.


----------



## fasj (2. September 2008)

Hier noch ein grosses und ein kleines 





Die anderen (Can*dal, Sc*t) durften nicht baden 

Leider nur Handyqualität.

fasj


----------



## MPK (3. September 2008)

mal mit nem neuen Sattel und bunten Schräubchen.




Und nach 2000 KM mit neuer Kette + Kassette. Dachte die halten länger.


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

2009er Bikes online 

www.cube-bikes.de

kann mich gar nicht entscheiden 

Stereo oder Fritzz 

in Bunt


----------



## der_fry (4. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 2009er Bikes online
> 
> www.cube-bikes.de
> 
> ...







so nen sch...


Sting nur in Carbon
kein Sting WLS nur nen Stereo WLS


die Entwicklung geht meiner Meinung nach in die falsche Richtung.

Da werden meine nächsten Räder wohl nicht mehr von Cube sein...


----------



## Janus1972 (4. September 2008)

sehen schon geil aus, aber mein vorredner hat recht, wird schweineteuer werden. aber geil eloxierte bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wozee (4. September 2008)

Finde die neuen Farbvarianten auch noch sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2008)

Mit den Farbvarianten könnte ich mich arrangieren, aber warum verbauen die keine Talas Gabeln mehr?


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

habe eigentlich es Gegenteil mal gehört .... maeist werden wohl FOX Gabeln verbaut ... *Kopfkratz* Aber bis zur Auslieferung kann sichja noch mal etwas ändern


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> habe eigentlich es Gegenteil mal gehört .... maeist werden wohl FOX Gabeln verbaut ... *Kopfkratz* Aber bis zur Auslieferung kann sichja noch mal etwas ändern



Im Ams pro taucht keine Talas mehr auf. Die war imho 2008 in der K24 Version drin. Beim AMS125 ist auch keine mehr verbaut. Da war sie beim K24 und wenn ich mich recht erinnere im XT. 
Du hast aber recht, was das Stereo angeht. Da ist sie bei zwei Versionen dabei.

Bin gerade froh, dass ich schon mein AMS habe. Die Neuen überzeugen mich noch nicht so richtig. Aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch auf der Eurobike.


----------



## monkey10 (5. September 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Im Ams pro taucht keine Talas mehr auf. Die war imho 2008 in der K24 Version drin. Beim AMS125 ist auch keine mehr verbaut...



...da muss es sich um einen Fehler in der Cube-HP handeln. Die Daten (Ausstattung/Geometrie) von AMS Pro und AMS 125 sind ident. Wenn du aber den Cube Katalog auf der Startseite durchblätterst wirst du bemerken, dass *jedes* AMS 125 eine Talas RLC (100/120/140) verbaut hat...


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2008)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...da muss es sich um einen Fehler in der Cube-HP handeln. Die Daten (Ausstattung/Geometrie) von AMS Pro und AMS 125 sind ident. Wenn du aber den Cube Katalog auf der Startseite durchblätterst wirst du bemerken, dass *jedes* AMS 125 eine Talas RLC (100/120/140) verbaut hat...



Hast recht, im Katalog ist es richtig, mit Talas!


----------



## CUBEquattro (5. September 2008)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...da muss es sich um einen Fehler in der Cube-HP handeln. Die Daten (Ausstattung/Geometrie) von AMS Pro und AMS 125 sind ident. Wenn du aber den Cube Katalog auf der Startseite durchblätterst wirst du bemerken, dass *jedes* AMS 125 eine Talas RLC (100/120/140) verbaut hat...



und ich hab mich gefreut dass ich ein bike bekommen welches unter 2000g wiegt!


----------



## thomasf (5. September 2008)

hier mal meins 

Reaction K18 mit Syncros-Gain Riser und Syncros-Race Vorbau


----------



## xerto (6. September 2008)

thomasf schrieb:


> hier mal meins
> 
> Reaction K18 mit Syncros-Gain Riser und Syncros-Race Vorbau



Sieht gut aus. Schön durchsichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. September 2008)

xerto schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Schön durchsichtig!


dann nimm das hier :


----------



## xerto (6. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann nimm das hier :



Das ist schon hübscher!

Super 

Viel Spass damit


----------



## barbarissima (6. September 2008)

xerto schrieb:


> Das ist schon hübscher!
> 
> .....




Find ich auch!


----------



## home (6. September 2008)

..also muß scho´sagen,echt geiler farbmix in der nächsten saison.. hab mir für die nächste zeit aber kein mtb mehr sondern a´rennradl zugelegt..bin mit meiner entscheidung für das agree´08,hinsichtlich der farbe sehr zufrieden(des neue wirkt nun mit dem weiss/rot mix nicht mehr so aggresiv..) nuja die ausstattung is´leicht aufgewertet,von ultegra zur ultegra sl..bring wieder ein paar gramm


----------



## Janus1972 (6. September 2008)

komische mountainbikes


----------



## aloha2002 (7. September 2008)

Hey Cubisten,

hat jemand ne Shop-Empfehlung um ein 2008er Cube im Bereich um 500 Euro abzustauben. Internet oder Real-Shop im Rhein-Main-Gebiet.
Ein Freund von mir will sich eins holen, ist MTB-Einsteiger, aber ein Attention sollte es mind. sein.

Danke und Grüße!
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrese993 (7. September 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> so nen sch...
> Sting nur in Carbon
> kein Sting WLS nur nen Stereo WLS
> 
> ...



Find's auch schade, daß es das Sting nicht mehr in ner Alu-Version gibt. Die Farben stören mich ziemlich, hab heut aufm Stand echt ein Weilchen gesucht, bis ich was richtig schnuckliges gesehen hab..... Und das war dann das XMS  Immer alles mit weißem oder rotem Lack - hinterher jammern dann wieder alle über Abplatzer  Ganz abgesehen davon find ich den Trend zu dem abgesenkten und bundgefaltetem Oberrohr ohnehin ganz grausam und unästhetisch 

Wird wohl allgemein eher ein Modelljahr zum Vergessen....


----------



## Danielsan79 (7. September 2008)

Aber die Abfallenden Oberrohre sind doch halt typisch Mountainbike oder irre ich da? Das sieht doch gerade schön aus, ich mag keine Rahmen mit geraden Oberrohren wie ein Rennrad.


----------



## citycobra (7. September 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Aber die Abfallenden Oberrohre sind doch halt typisch Mountainbike oder irre ich da? Das sieht doch gerade schön aus, ich mag keine Rahmen mit geraden Oberrohren wie ein Rennrad.



zudem bringt es noch einiges an schrittfreiheit beim abstieg im groben gelände.


----------



## patrese993 (8. September 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Aber die Abfallenden Oberrohre sind doch halt typisch Mountainbike oder irre ich da? Das sieht doch gerade schön aus, ich mag keine Rahmen mit geraden Oberrohren wie ein Rennrad.



abfallend is schon ok, aber halt eben nur leicht, sonst sieht das immer gleich so nach Downhiller aus, auf sowas bin ich allergisch 

Ist für mich genauso, wie die Sattelüberhöhung, wat mut, dat mut


----------



## der_fry (8. September 2008)

patrese993 schrieb:


> Find's auch schade, daß es das Sting nicht mehr in ner Alu-Version gibt. Die Farben stören mich ziemlich, hab heut aufm Stand echt ein Weilchen gesucht, bis ich was richtig schnuckliges gesehen hab..... Und das war dann das XMS  Immer alles mit weißem oder rotem Lack - hinterher jammern dann wieder alle über Abplatzer  Ganz abgesehen davon find ich den Trend zu dem abgesenkten und bundgefaltetem Oberrohr ohnehin ganz grausam und unästhetisch
> 
> Wird wohl allgemein eher ein Modelljahr zum Vergessen....






ahmen bruder! ganz meine meinung. 
hatte mich so auf die 2009 collektion gefreut, aber nen plaste sting kommt nicht in die tüte


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. September 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> ahmen bruder! ganz meine meinung.
> hatte mich so auf die 2009 collektion gefreut, aber nen plaste sting kommt nicht in die tüte


 
dann lässt du es halt ! gott sei dank sind die geschmäcker verschieden !!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2008)

Ja, zum Glück sind sie verschieden. Aber teilweise sind es schon gewagte Designs.
Meine Favoriten sind das Sting Super HPC in Blackline und das AMS 125 Whit`n`Black mit dem Grün drin.


----------



## Janus1972 (8. September 2008)

plate sting hin oder her. habt ihr euch auf der cube - seite mal die dämpferaufnahme am sting u stereo in der detailansicht angeguckt. die haben da nen hohllager oder sowas genommen ist auch nicht mehr geschraubt sondern wohl gepresst. haben die etwa aus den knackenden hinterbauten gelernt?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2008)

Das sehe ich nicht so. Der Dämpfer ist wie im Vorjahr an Wippe und Rahmen geschraubt, aber die Dämpferwippe ist jetzt anders am Hauptrahmen befestigt. Schon so etwas wie ein Hohllager, aber nicht gepresst, sondern mit den Imbuschrauben geklemmt.
Hab mal gelesen: Cube nennt das HAL-Hollow Axle Link, besonders leichte und langlebige Gleitlager.


----------



## Janus1972 (8. September 2008)

sch.. egal wie es heisst, hauptsache das knacken hört auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich den eindruck, dass die 2008er Bikes allgemein schönere Farben hatten. 2008 hatte (fast) jedes modell was eher schlichteres und dann noch was richtig buntes....Aber jetzt, ich weiß nich, wirkt alles ziehmlich gleich und langsam fast schon langweilig. Ich versteh nich warum die soviele  rot-grau-weiße oder mal mit schwarz oder blaue räder haben, und so farben wie das ex milky green streichen....Naja, geschmäcker sind verschieden. Aber das neue Stereo find ich lang nich so schön wie des 08'er..naja, ich hab meins ja gottsei dank in wunderschönem grün

edit: Was haben die da hinten am Hinterbau in der Querstrebe drin? Soll das ein Dämpferschutz sein? Sieht irgendwie nich so viel versprechend aus.


----------



## Jonez (8. September 2008)

Ich vermute das soll die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus erhöhen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

oder ein Griff zum tragen 

Nee denke mal es wird die Verwindungssteifigkeit erhöhen


----------



## aloha2002 (8. September 2008)

Nicht hauen, aber wenn ich mir Canyon so angucke hab ich's Gefühl die haben eher in Innovationen als in Design investiert und ich finds nicht schlecht.

Kommt halt auch immer auf die Zielgruppe an und welcher Marke man vielleicht die Kunden ablaufen will. Ich tippe bei Cube auf die Speci-Kunden.


----------



## Racer87 (8. September 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Nicht hauen, aber wenn ich mir Canyon so angucke hab ich's Gefühl die haben eher in Innovationen als in Design investiert und ich finds nicht schlecht.
> 
> Kommt halt auch immer auf die Zielgruppe an und welcher Marke man vielleicht die Kunden ablaufen will. Ich tippe bei Cube auf die Speci-Kunden.



Und Cube hat wohl nur was in Sachen Design gemacht???? Schaut euch doch erstmal die technischen Neuerungen an. Rahmengewicht vom Sting, Halterung für Dämpfer und Umwerfer am Sting, Stereo und Fritzz, die Tretlagersteifigkeit am Reaction....usw. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass Canyon keine Innovationen hat, was ich da gesehen hab hört sich ziemlich gut an. Aber es is bei weitem nicht so, dass bei Cube im letzten Jahr nur die Designer und nicht die Ingenieure gearbeitet haben.

Und wegen den Farben versteh ichs echt nicht, wenn jemand jammert. Da is es mal bunt und nicht nur einheitsschwarz und es wird trotzdem gemotzt. Aber wehe in dem thread hier zeigen mal 5 Leute hintereinander nur schwarze Bikes.....dann heißts wie langweilig das doch is. Gut klar, die Farben sind geschmackssache und vielleicht fand sie der eine oder andere letztes Jahr schöner. Aber es gibt auch genügend Leute, denen die Farben gefallen. Und kein Fahrradhersteller der Welt wirds allen recht machen können.


----------



## der_fry (8. September 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Nicht hauen, aber wenn ich mir Canyon so angucke hab ich's Gefühl die haben eher in Innovationen als in Design investiert und ich finds nicht schlecht.
> 
> Kommt halt auch immer auf die Zielgruppe an und welcher Marke man vielleicht die Kunden ablaufen will. Ich tippe bei Cube auf die Speci-Kunden.





bitte auch nicht hauen. aber cube treibt mich eher zu Canyon und zu Speci...


----------



## aloha2002 (8. September 2008)

Hab extra gesagt, nich hauen 

Ich bin auch ein Freund von gutem Design, hab mich auch gegen schwarz und für weiss-blau entschieden, weil mich der Einheitsbrei gestört hat, aber ich finde Cube verlässt jetzt so langsam seine Linie und das stört den einen, dem das geradlinige, klare Design gefallen hat und freut neue Kunden, die auf das mMn Speci-ähnliche stehen!

Was die technischen Sachen angeht, bin ich vielleicht zu sehr Laie, aber es waren die ganz einfachen, netten Lösungen von Canyon die mich direkt ansprechen. Vielleicht erschließt sich das einem Nicht-Technik-Versessenen bei Cube nicht direkt.
(s.o. die Aussagen zu dieser neuen Verbindung des Oberrohrs)


----------



## Racer87 (8. September 2008)

Das sollte auch kein Hauen sein 

Is wohl alles Ansichtssache. Ich finds zum beispiel gut, dass Cube sich verändert und nicht alles so wie immer macht. Sie sollten natürlich trotzdem Cube bleiben und ihrer Linie treu bleiben. Wo findest du denn, dass sie ihre Linie verlassen?? Ich find nicht, dass sie sich so sehr verändern, sondern seh das eher als eine positive Veränderung. Und wie gesagt, die Änderungen von Canyon find ich auch super. Aber ein kleines Beispiel, dass auch jeder Laie versteht. Cube wurde in einigen tests dafür kritisiert, dass sie zu dünne Griffe haben, die schnell rutschen. Jetzt haben sie zum Teil andere Griffe und soweit ich das gesehen hab, an allen Bikes Schraubgriffe. Ich will hier Cube nicht für alles was sie machen verteidigen, aber man kann auch mal die positiven und nicht nur die negativen Sachen sehen.

@der_fry:Was treibt dich denn weg von Cube hin zu Canyon oder Speci???


----------



## xerto (8. September 2008)

Ich finde es gut, was mein Vorredner gesagt hat und möchte noch folgendes ergänzen:

Es gibt meines Erachtens keinen zweiten Fahrradhersteller der sich so viel Mühe gibt, die Wünsche seiner Kunden zu erfüllen. Und das setzt in der Regel ja die Kenntnis derselben voraus.  

Ob der ein oder andere Farbton schöner ist oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. Ich fahre Cube, weil das Produkt passt. 

Natürlich haben auch andere Mütter schöne Töchter. Ein (Test) Blick kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (8. September 2008)

wenn man sich die Detailfotos auf der HP von Cube ansieht, erkennt man teilweise unsaubere Übergänge der Farben (leicht verwischt) vor allem bei Stereo und Fritzz ist mir das aufgefallen, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Serienbikes ohne diese "Kinderkrankheiten" (wenn man das auf die Eile des Eurobiketermins schieben kann?) ausgeliefert werden!

Lg D.


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

Am Stereo wurde recht viel gemacht, in Sache Geometrie z.B wurde das Tretlager abgesenkt. 

Das mit den verwischten, unsauberen Übergängen konnte man auch auf der Eurobike sehen .... denke mal das wird sich zur Serie hin noch verbessern.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. September 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Und Cube hat wohl nur was in Sachen Design gemacht???? Schaut euch doch erstmal die technischen Neuerungen an. Rahmengewicht vom Sting...
> 
> [...]



Der Rahmen ist ja auch nicht mehr aus Alu, sondern Carbon.
Ich frage mich, warum man nicht das Sting HPC als 2. Modell neben dem normalen dazugenommen hat, anstatt die Aluvariante zu ersetzen.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## r19andre (8. September 2008)

Hi,
ganz einfach, die wollen mit dem Sting Super HPC in einer anderen Liga mitmischen, leider geht das mit Alu wohl nicht mehr in diesem Bereich.
Und ich bin mir sicher das sie das auch schaffen werden. Wird aber noch nen Jahr dauern, weil es die Räder wohl erst ab April/Mai geben wird.

Aber der neue Reaction Disc only und sehr schick,geil für das Geld, da kann dann wohl auch kaum nen Versender mehr mithalten.

Andre


----------



## Spaiky (8. September 2008)

Cube gibt jetzt auch nicht mehr das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes sondern nur noch das Rahmengewicht an.

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. September 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> Cube gibt jetzt auch nicht mehr das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes sondern nur noch das Rahmengewicht an.
> 
> Gruß
> Spaiky



Das Gesamtgewicht darf sich jeder selber ausrechnen, so kann keiner mehr über die geschönten Gewichtsangaben lästern 
- Nein, aber im Ernst, hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?

Und nochmal zu dem Sting HPC, auch wenn es vll leichter ist und in einer anderen Liga fährt, ist es doch trotzdem so, dass die Leute die ein Sting haben wollten, jetzt u.U. zu anderen Herstellern ausweichen, weil sie nicht mehr bezahlen wollten oder nicht zu Carbon greifen wollen. Das Race-Bike Reaction wird doch auch nicht durch das Elite HPC ersetzt. Naja, mir ist es letztendlich egal, ich hab mein Bike 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (9. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das Gesamtgewicht darf sich jeder selber ausrechnen, so kann keiner mehr über die geschönten Gewichtsangaben lästern
> - Nein, aber im Ernst, hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?
> 
> Und nochmal zu dem Sting HPC, auch wenn es vll leichter ist und in einer anderen Liga fährt, ist es doch trotzdem so, dass die Leute die ein Sting haben wollten, jetzt u.U. zu anderen Herstellern ausweichen, weil sie nicht mehr bezahlen wollten oder nicht zu Carbon greifen wollen. Das Race-Bike Reaction wird doch auch nicht durch das Elite HPC ersetzt. Naja, mir ist es letztendlich egal, ich hab mein Bike
> ...



Also erstmal: mir ist auch klar, dass das Sting jetzt aus Carbon ist. Aber auch das is doch ne technische Neuerung oder? Ich habs im Cube 2009 Thread schonmal geschrieben.Schaut euch mal die Tests in den Zeitschriften an. Da war das Sting in seiner KLasse meisten das schwerste Bike. Die meisten anderen Hersteller setzen in der Klasse auch auf Carbon, also musste auch Cube was machen. Klar, der preis is ne andere Sache und man hätte eine zweite Variante aus Alu anbieten können, so wir beim AMS. 

Ich finds gut, dass das Rahemngewicht mit angegeben wird, trotzdem fehlt ganz klar das Gesamtgewicht, wobei man das ja dann im Katalog findet.


----------



## xerto (9. September 2008)

Ist das hier eigentlich ein Diskussionsthread? 

Ich denke dazu gibt es genügend andere.

Der hier heißt:

Zeigt her Eure Cubes!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. September 2008)

Richtig Xerto sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (9. September 2008)

xerto schrieb:


> Ist das hier eigentlich ein Diskussionsthread?
> 
> Ich denke dazu gibt es genügend andere.
> 
> ...



Das hab ich mich langsam auch gefragt...Dafür gibts u.a. den "Cube 2009" Thread...*Also zurück zu den Würfelreiter-Bildern!!*


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

Am Parpaner Rothorn





und am Glaspass


----------



## Schmiddi07 (9. September 2008)

Meins bei einer Hausrunde am Parkweiher...hab ich mir dann ein Desktop Bild draus gemacht.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. September 2008)

Genau! Hier unsere Bikes unterhalb des Göflaner Marmorbruches in Latsch, Vinschgau.


----------



## CUBEquattro (9. September 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> ganz einfach, die wollen mit dem Sting Super HPC in einer anderen Liga mitmischen, leider geht das mit Alu wohl nicht mehr in diesem Bereich.
> Und ich bin mir sicher das sie das auch schaffen werden. Wird aber noch nen Jahr dauern, weil es die Räder wohl erst ab April/Mai geben wird.
> 
> ...


 
das Stimmt!
das Sting Super HPC ist lt. Hersteller, lieferbar ab 04-05 2009!, das AMS HPC ist ab November 2008 lieferbar 
Ich hab bereits eins bestellt als Teamline für Januar 2009! *grins*


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

Kleines Update, neuer Sattel (Selle Italia Max Flite) und neue Pedale (NC17 Sud Pin III)


----------



## Zaphod1 (10. September 2008)

seht ihr sicher zum ersten mal, ein cube ltd race 







erst 210 km gefahren, bin bisher begeistert, bis auf den lärm den die oro k18 scheibenbremse macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muecke2000 (10. September 2008)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> seht ihr sicher zum ersten mal, ein cube ltd race
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schleift die bei dir auch so? insbe. vorne!


----------



## hano! (10. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kleines Update, neuer Sattel (Selle Italia Max Flite) und neue Pedale (NC17 Sud Pin III)



ich find das weiß paßt nicht sooo gut 
aber wenns Dir gefällt..
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2008)

bin auch noch etwas am grübeln und schwanken ... sattel wegen breitem Hintern .... farbe wegen...wollte weg vom schwarz 

aber hmmm eigentlich gefällt es mir schon ... evtl. noch einen weissen Vorbau/Lenker zum abrunden ....

achja die Kabelbinder am Vorbau werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2008)

@ZPHOD1

COOLES Plakat .... Herr Schmidt????


----------



## xerto (11. September 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> schleift die bei dir auch so? insbe. vorne!



Wow

Ohhhhh

Wie schön...


Ltd Race thats its!


Was ein Bike !! 

Sch.. auf die Bremse...

Geiles Bike


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bin auch noch etwas am grübeln und schwanken ... sattel wegen breitem Hintern .... farbe wegen...wollte weg vom schwarz
> 
> aber hmmm eigentlich gefällt es mir schon ... evtl. noch einen weissen Vorbau/Lenker zum abrunden ....
> 
> achja die Kabelbinder am Vorbau werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht


 
kauf dir endlich das neue fritzz, dann passt auch der sattel wieder


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2008)

ok, werd mal ein Wort mit meiner Kontoverwaltung reden 

.... gab erst ein neues Snowboard .....


----------



## CUBEquattro (11. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ZPHOD1
> 
> COOLES Plakat .... Herr Schmidt????


 
Bestimmt ist es 
Jack Nicholson-"Schmidt" !


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. September 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Foto von meinem Race auf dem heute fertig gestellten Bikeboard. Btw. ich habe mit den Bremsen so gut wie keine Probleme.



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube xc4 (12. September 2008)

Hier mein AMS Pro 100 am "Col de Frejus" Ital./Franz. Grenze. 
Die Farbe führt oft zu Diskussionen mit den "schwarz" Radl  Fahrern -  ich finde sie super !!!


----------



## tbird (12. September 2008)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Hier mein AMS Pro 100 am "Col de Frejus" Ital./Franz. Grenze.
> Die Farbe führt oft zu Diskussionen mit den "schwarz" Radl  Fahrern -  ich finde sie super !!!



bäh was für eine farbe ...

nein ... im ernst, gefällt!


----------



## steve81 (12. September 2008)

kann das ams in schwarz nicht mehr sehen!
jede zweite rad ist ein schwarzes ams!
rot ist sehr geil!


----------



## Kev1992 (12. September 2008)

Find die Farbe auch echt geil
ist mal was anderes


----------



## Schmiddi07 (12. September 2008)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Hier mein AMS Pro 100 am "Col de Frejus" Ital./Franz. Grenze.
> Die Farbe führt oft zu Diskussionen mit den "schwarz" Radl  Fahrern -  ich finde sie super !!!



Die "Diskussionen" hab ich mit meinem auch oft...meistens aber positiver Natur.  Als ich letztens mit dem Bike in der Bahn stand quatschte mich jmd darauf an und war so hin und weg das er glatt 2 Stationen verpasst hat und zuweit gefahren ist...


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ok, werd mal ein Wort mit meiner Kontoverwaltung reden
> 
> .... gab erst ein neues Snowboard .....



Wenn schon ein Enduro, dann solltest du auch mal ein Auge auf das Liteville 901 werfen. Habe ich auf der Eurobike mal getestet - ein Traum (oder darf man das im Cube-Forum nicht sagen? ). Das Teil geht, glaube ich, offiziell als Freerider durch, ist aber so federleicht, dass man auch Touren damit fahren kann. Der Preis lässt einem allerdings die Knie weich werden. Da müsstest du vielleicht noch mal ein/ zwei Monate länger sparen 

Ich könnte mir übrigens vorstellen, dass dein AMS richtig gut aussieht, wenn noch ein bisschen mehr Weiß dran ist. Nur das Kuddelmuddel aus Schwarz und Weiß ist nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cologne Racer (13. September 2008)

Dann will ich mich auch mal einreihen. Nichts besonderes, aber für den Herbst und Winter ausreichend.


----------



## fx:flow (15. September 2008)




----------



## Wozee (15. September 2008)

Das Bild sieht irgendwie cool aus.


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein Enduro, dann solltest du auch mal ein Auge auf das Liteville 901 werfen. Habe ich auf der Eurobike mal getestet - ein Traum (oder darf man das im Cube-Forum nicht sagen? ). Das Teil geht, glaube ich, offiziell als Freerider durch, ist aber so federleicht, dass man auch Touren damit fahren kann. Der Preis lässt einem allerdings die Knie weich werden. Da müsstest du vielleicht noch mal ein/ zwei Monate länger sparen
> 
> Ich könnte mir übrigens vorstellen, dass dein AMS richtig gut aussieht, wenn noch ein bisschen mehr Weiß dran ist. Nur das Kuddelmuddel aus Schwarz und Weiß ist nicht so prickelnd.



Mit dem sparen ist immer so eine Sache, es gibt so viel schönes was man kaufen kann 

Mit dem Weiss kommt noch, Ich sah die P6 in weiss und vielleicht gib es ja noch einen Ritchey Lenker in weiss ..... aber gemach  will ja noch mein neues Snowboard gebührend ausführen ..... bald


----------



## chris2305 (15. September 2008)

Dann auch ich.....

Bike im Vinschgau oben auf der Freiberger Alm.

Ist auch nicht so ein spektakuläres Bike, daß man es größer zeigen müsste.



____________________
www.weserbikeland.com


----------



## manuel-ritzel (17. September 2008)

Hier mein Cube AMS...kurz vor dem Start über die Alpen...

--> es wird diesen Winter noch um einiges verbessert werden...


----------



## chris2305 (17. September 2008)

Bist du so wie es ist denn unzufrieden???
Was möchtest du verändern?
Ich frage , weil ich selbiges Model fahre..


----------



## manuel-ritzel (17. September 2008)

Ich habe bereits auf XT umgrüstet. Als nächstes benötige ich neue, leichtere Felgen. Welchen Dämpfer hast Du am Bike?


----------



## chris2305 (17. September 2008)

Auf XT bin ich auch umgestiegen. Die neue Schalteinheit ist klasse.
Dämpfer ist der Manitou drin. Reicht....

Suche nen vernünftigen Sattel


----------



## manuel-ritzel (17. September 2008)

Ja, den Manitou habe ich auch... die Fox sind leichter. Ich habe aber im Moment auch nicht vor, diesen Zustand zu ändern....
Sattelfrage: jeder empfehlt einen anderen, einfach ausprobieren... evt. einfach mal mit nem Kollegen tauschen. Ich verwende je nach Tourenlänge verschiedene... lange Toure=bequem.... kurze Touren=Carbon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (17. September 2008)

ich habe mir vor kurzem den "selle italia - c2" zugelegt und bin damit super zufrieden. ist eine tolle mischung aus härte und comfort. aber das ist bekanntlich eine frage des geschmacks.


----------



## kyckling (19. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das Gesamtgewicht darf sich jeder selber ausrechnen, so kann keiner mehr über die geschönten Gewichtsangaben lästern
> - Nein, aber im Ernst, hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?
> 
> Und nochmal zu dem Sting HPC, auch wenn es vll leichter ist und in einer anderen Liga fährt, ist es doch trotzdem so, dass die Leute die ein Sting haben wollten, jetzt u.U. zu anderen Herstellern ausweichen, weil sie nicht mehr bezahlen wollten oder nicht zu Carbon greifen wollen. Das Race-Bike Reaction wird doch auch nicht durch das Elite HPC ersetzt. Naja, mir ist es letztendlich egal, ich hab mein Bike
> ...



Bezieht sich das beim Sting angegebene Rahmengewicht
auf den Rahmen mit Dämpfer oder ohne?


----------



## truce (19. September 2008)

Na dann will ich mein "neues" Cube auch mal hier reinstellen:

(CUBE Ltd AMS) vor 2 Wochen gekauft


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (19. September 2008)

Schönes Bike, würde mich auch reizen. Allerdings ohne Bärentatzen und ohne Reflektoren. Und die Bleche hätte ich auch nur bei Ankündigung einer zweiten Sintflut dran.


----------



## citycobra (19. September 2008)

hier mal zwei bilder von meinem heutigen ausflug. sry für die quali hatte vergessen die digicam einzupacken (-> handy).


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie ihr darüber denkt, aber ich finde die Schutzbleche an beiden Bikes ein optische Katastrophe. Ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dieser Optik anfreunden. Sie mögen ja noch so praktisch sein und vor Dreck schützen, aber lieber putze ich mein Bike jeden Tag, als dass mir solche Plastikdinger dran kommen. Oder wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## truce (20. September 2008)

Natürlich sieht es mit den Schutz"blechen" nicht wirklich prall aus, das weiß ich (und wahrscheinlich jeder Andere der solche dran hat)
Daher sind sie auch nicht bei jeder Ausfahrt dran. Lassen sich in 1 Minute an und abbauen.
Aber dennoch haben sie einen Nutzen:
Sie schützen teilweise vor Steinschlag bei rasanter Schotterwegdurchfahrten und halten Dreck von meinem Rücken und Oberkörper ab. 
Dreck am Rad wäre mir prinzipiell egal, da ich es sowieso nach jeder Tour säubere.


----------



## messias (20. September 2008)

truce schrieb:


> Aber dennoch haben sie einen Nutzen:
> Sie schützen teilweise vor Steinschlag bei rasanter Schotterwegdurchfahrten und halten Dreck von meinem Rücken und Oberkörper ab.
> Dreck am Rad wäre mir prinzipiell egal, da ich es sowieso nach jeder Tour säubere.



Aha. Und Rücken und Oberkörper säuberst du dann wohl nur nach jeder zehnten Tour?


----------



## truce (20. September 2008)

Nein es geht nur darum, dass ich eventuell während/nach einer Tour irgendwo "einkehre"..
Und da ist es praktisch, wenn man keine "Dreck-Klumpen" an sich hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -borsti- (20. September 2008)

so, mein cube in seiner natürlichen umgebung 






irgendwann muß ich mir mal noch nen low-riser holen


----------



## Janus1972 (20. September 2008)

kinners, kaum wird das wetter schlechter, fahrt ihr mit so potten hässlichen schutzblechen. grausig. zieht euch nen freerideshort über die lycra und gut, aber so??????? bäh


----------



## Blades (20. September 2008)

Omfg was ein Sinnvoller Kommentar.... als wenn Style das Biken ausmachen würde.


----------



## altes-kind (20. September 2008)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Hier mein AMS Pro 100 am "Col de Frejus" Ital./Franz. Grenze.
> Die Farbe führt oft zu Diskussionen mit den "schwarz" Radl  Fahrern -  ich finde sie super !!!



Sieht echt super aus... darf man fragen wo man so ein rotes Cube bekommt?


----------



## AKloeden (20. September 2008)

dann werd ich meins auch ma rausholen


----------



## Cuberia (20. September 2008)

Hier nochmal meins in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (20. September 2008)

Hmmm hmmm, irgendwie passt die rote Gabel nicht so recht...

NaitsirhC


----------



## Janus1972 (20. September 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> Omfg was ein Sinnvoller Kommentar.... als wenn Style das Biken ausmachen würde.



ne, gehört aber dazu, deshalb zeigen wir hier unsere bikes, noob


----------



## Cuberia (20. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hmmm hmmm, irgendwie passt die rote Gabel nicht so recht...
> 
> NaitsirhC



...und wie die passt. Das Rot kommt nur auf dem Foto so glänzend über.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (21. September 2008)

altes-kind schrieb:


> Sieht echt super aus... darf man fragen wo man so ein rotes Cube bekommt?



Bei nem Cube Dealer der jemand kennt, der jemand kennt, der jemand kennt, der jemand kennt.... und dann noch viel Glück hat ein 2008er zu kriegen was bei dem den der eine kennt rumsteht  

Das 09 er ist mir zuviel weiss...sch*** Trendfarbe


----------



## citycobra (21. September 2008)

Cuberia schrieb:


> ...und wie die passt. Das Rot kommt nur auf dem Foto so glänzend über.



öhm das sind doch aber ganz unterschiedliche rot-töne am bike oder sehe ich das falsch?

ps: ich fahre übrigens häufig mit den schutzblechen meine abendrunden. nach der arbeit habe ich einfach keinen bock und auch keine zeit jedesmal die klamotten komplett zu waschen. von daher nutze ich lieber diese groben schmutzfänger und das bike wird trotzdem alledem schmutzig.


----------



## Blades (21. September 2008)

> ne, gehört aber dazu, deshalb zeigen wir hier unsere bikes, noob



sry auch wenns offtopic ist aber das gehört für mich definitiv zu der Rubrik "Eisdealen Fahrer"


----------



## chris2305 (21. September 2008)

altes-kind schrieb:


> Sieht echt super aus... darf man fragen wo man so ein rotes Cube bekommt?



www.fun-corner.de

die haben noch welche im Angebot.


----------



## Janus1972 (21. September 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> sry auch wenns offtopic ist aber das gehört für mich definitiv zu der Rubrik "Eisdealen Fahrer"



verdammt hab ich nicht dran gedacht, daß meine eisdiele so hoch liegt, dass ich deshalb in der saison 35000hm im ruhrgebiet kloppe.
junge wach auf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2008)

Sehen und gesehen werden....Auch wenn der "style" nicht an oberer Stelle steht, kann es ja nicht schaden ein ansehnliches bike zu haben! Und wenn doch eh alles dreckig wird braucht man auch keine Bleche ....Ich mein ob jetzt wegen den Blechen ein paar Dreckbrocken mehr oder weniger dranhängen, na und?! Aber was solls, muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich weiß nur dass sie mich wegen schleifen anm den reifen, und und und nur nerven!


----------



## crush-er (21. September 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> ...Eisdealen...



?????????????????????????????????????????
...dealen ist was anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siko81 (21. September 2008)

mein neues Cube LTD Pro ... gestern erstanden ... die ersten 50km waren ein Traum ... die nächsten werden es sicherlich auch sein 







Gruß Siko


----------



## amslady (21. September 2008)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meins in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe  :


 
Sei mir nicht böse, aber gehört die Gabelbrücke nicht nach vorne?


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Nein, bei der R7 nicht.


----------



## Cuberia (21. September 2008)

Oh shit..da hab ich die Gabel doch glatt falsch rum eingebaut...nein, das ist bei Manitou so und nennt sich REVERSE ARCH . Werden sich schon was bei gedacht haben.
Magura wusste nicht so genau und hat vorne und hinten ne Brücke drangebaut.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (21. September 2008)

amslady schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber gehört die Gabelbrücke nicht nach vorne?



Genau! Dreh die mal um! Dat will ich sehen!!  

Sorry amslady, konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen,hoffe du verstehst Spass


----------



## Janus1972 (21. September 2008)

das will ich auch sehen, sag bescheid wenn du damit fährst ich würde echt anreisen


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. September 2008)

Bei dem AMS fällt mir auch wieder die silberne Dämpferwippe auf, ist die nicht normalerweise schwarz? (So wie bei den 09ern?)

NaitsirhC


----------



## speedy76 (21. September 2008)

Wenn der Dreck an den Klamotten angetrocknet is, kann man ihn ja auch abklopfen.......... und weiter gehts. gg


----------



## chrisdragon (21. September 2008)

Cube AMS Comp White N Red

ein paar Teile ausgetauscht (Schaltung komplett XT, Klickpedale, Ergongriffe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (21. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Bei dem AMS fällt mir auch wieder die silberne Dämpferwippe auf, ist die nicht normalerweise schwarz? (So wie bei den 09ern?)
> 
> NaitsirhC



Naja, es wurden auch mal silberne verkauft...ich hätte die aber gern in schwarz...da meine sowieso ausgeschlagen ist, werd ich morgen mal zum Händler und nachfragen, ob´s die einzeln gibt. Dann gibts wieder neue Fotos.


----------



## chris2305 (21. September 2008)

Silber find ich mal richtig nett!!!


----------



## Janus1972 (21. September 2008)

sieht sehr geil aus. nicht immer das stupide schwarz (was aber auch geil aussieht)


----------



## tbird (22. September 2008)

warum nur immer saubere bikes? xD

"Das ist bestimmt fahrbar, ich probier'  das mal aus!"


----------



## Flo_27984 (22. September 2008)

Servus beinand!
Nachdem ich mir das Stereo für 2009 bestellt hab, hier noch ein Bild von meinem jetzigen Gefährt


----------



## AKloeden (22. September 2008)

chrisdragon schrieb:


> Cube AMS Comp White N Red
> 
> ein paar Teile ausgetauscht (Schaltung komplett XT, Klickpedale, Ergongriffe)
> 
> ...


 
hab auchn ams comp white'nred bei mir ist aber kein kleines Stützrohr, dass das oberrohr mit dem Sitzrohr verbindet . weißte was ich mein oder seh ich da was falsch auf dem bild ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (22. September 2008)

Gibt einfach verschiedene Rahmen bei den Dingern.
Guck dir mal Radon Bikes an, da ist das auch so
Man munkelt ja auch von Markengleichheit.......


----------



## cuberni (22. September 2008)

@ AKloeden:

Wird ein 22" Rahmen sein, die haben eine zusätzliche Verstärkung für das Sattelrohr.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## barbarissima (22. September 2008)

AKloeden schrieb:


> hab auchn ams comp white'nred bei mir ist aber kein kleines Stützrohr, dass das oberrohr mit dem Sitzrohr verbindet . weißte was ich mein oder seh ich da was falsch auf dem bild ?



Das kleine Stützrohr gibt es, glaube ich, erst ab 20". Die 16er und 18er haben es nicht.


----------



## AKloeden (22. September 2008)

ah ok mein rahmen ist nämlich nur ein 18er


----------



## Assgart (22. September 2008)

So hier mal meins!
3 wochen alt


----------



## barbarissima (22. September 2008)

Assgart schrieb:


> So hier mal meins!
> 3 wochen alt




Sehr schick, coole Farbe! 
Vergiss nicht, dir noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz hinzumachen. Sonst hast du gleich die ersten Macken im Lack


----------



## Assgart (22. September 2008)

wenn du mir sagst wo ich einen mit cube logo bekomme dann gerne!
muss eh noch bei dem bike bei gehen !habe hier noch XT und XTR teile rumliegen nur keine zeit zum anbauen!


----------



## Spaiky (22. September 2008)

beim MHW bestellt gelle...


----------



## Assgart (22. September 2008)

Ja der kleine aufkleber hat mich hier wohl entarnt!
Aber die haben mir einen gut preis gemacht uns es war sofort lieferbar in meiner größe!


----------



## barbarissima (22. September 2008)

Assgart schrieb:


> wenn du mir sagst wo ich einen mit cube logo bekomme dann gerne!
> ...




Keine Ahnung, ich habe einen von nc-17. Der ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sogar noch ein bisschen dicker als der von Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. September 2008)

Hier kriegste auch einen von Cube!


----------



## Assgart (22. September 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habe einen von nc-17. Der ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sogar noch ein bisschen dicker als der von Cube.




Und wo kann mann die kaufen?habe schon hier überall in den läden geschaut aber nicht mal einen 08/15 model gefunden!


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. September 2008)

Den kann soweit ich weiß jeder cube händler bestellen. Falls du aber keine Lust hast die Cube Händler abzugrasen bestell ihn doch einfach irgendwo, z.B. bei Rabe - Bike...
Achja, bei den "besseren" modellen liefert Cube einen mit


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. September 2008)

hat jemand ne ahnung ab wann der neue FA (evtl. tubeless in 2.40) zu bekommen ist?


----------



## Hanni_84 (25. September 2008)

So, nun da mein MTB in der nächsten Woche seinen ersten Geburtstag feiert, kann ich es auch mal hier zur Schau stellen 












Es ist zwar ein normales Reaction von der Stange - bis auf ein paar kleine Änderungen -  aber imo trotzdem sehr schön und vor allem super zu fahren  
...ich freue mich jedes Mal wie viel dieses Bike kann bzw. wie weit es mein fahrerisches Potenzial übersteigt. Oder anders ausgedrückt: in meinem Fall setzt nicht das Material das Limit, sondern der Fahrer 

Die Änderungen im Detail (soweit mir noch alles einfällt):
- SLR Gel Flow 
- Thomson Elite Setback
- XT-Kassette, -Kette und -Shifter 
- XTR-Schaltzüge
- WCS-Bar Ends und -Grips
- hier und da ein paar schwarz eloxierte Aluschrauben
- und vor allem: rot eloxierte Adapter für die Bremssättel


----------



## Ryo (26. September 2008)

Habs zwar schon im Studenten-Bike Fred gepostet, aber gerne nochmal 

Nur merke ich nach den ersten Touren jetzt, dass die Farbe Weiß doch recht schnell dreckig wird^^
Und die Klicks sind mittlerweile wech.


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. September 2008)

Ryo schrieb:


> Habs zwar schon im Studenten-Bike Fred gepostet, aber gerne nochmal
> 
> Nur merke ich nach den ersten Touren jetzt, dass die Farbe Weiß doch recht schnell dreckig wird^^
> Und die Klicks sind mittlerweile wech.



Schick schick...ich find ein Bike sieht noch besser aus wenns dreckig ist...

(Hast du dazu auch das passende rote Halsband?  )

NaitsirhC


----------



## Ryo (26. September 2008)

Jo hab nen roten Halsstrumpf


----------



## Schmiddi07 (26. September 2008)

Ryo schrieb:


> Habs zwar schon im Studenten-Bike Fred gepostet, aber gerne nochmal
> 
> Nur merke ich nach den ersten Touren jetzt, *dass die Farbe Weiß doch recht schnell dreckig wird*



Deswegen hab ich auch die rote Gabel genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (27. September 2008)

Ich hab erst mit der K18 Version gespielt, da ist ja die Rote Reba verbaut.
Da ich in meinem Hardtail aber schon ne Reba Team drin hab, war der Reiz einfach da  und naja die Foxgabel ist schon ein Sahnestück, da putzt man auch gern mal etwas mehr 
Mir fiel bei der Tour heute (leider zu spät--___--°) auf, dass ich noch keinen Kettenstreben Schutz hab >.< und zack schon 2 Macken drinne.. grml


----------



## jmr-biking (27. September 2008)

Das werden nicht die letzten Macken sein. Der Lack ist nicht wirklich steinschlagfest. Das Bike meiner Freundin hat auch schon die ein oder andere Macke und es ist grad mal 3 Monate alt. Da lobe ich mir doch meine schwarze Pulverbeschichtung an meinem AMS Pro.


----------



## citycobra (27. September 2008)

ich habe mich nun endlich mal von den klickies getrennt. im gelände haben mich die dinger maßlos genervt, weil ich immer das gefühl hatte nicht vernünftig raus zu kommen und beim anfahren am berg wiederum nicht vernünftig rein.  hier ein bild nach der heutigen ausfahrt mit den neuen pedalen, passend zum thema cube.


----------



## barbarissima (28. September 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> ich habe mich nun endlich mal von den klickies getrennt. im gelände haben mich die dinger maßlos genervt, weil ich immer das gefühl hatte nicht vernünftig raus zu kommen und beim anfahren am berg wiederum nicht vernünftig rein.  hier ein bild nach der heutigen ausfahrt mit den neuen pedalen, passend zum thema cube.



Genau meine Einstellung! Ich stehe auch mehr auf Bärentatzen. Deine sehen übrigens super aus!


----------



## Ryo (28. September 2008)

was sind das für Cubes^^ Die brauch ich auch *g*


----------



## home (28. September 2008)

hi jungs und mädels..brauch mal wieder nen rat es geht um den specialized toupe,den i´ja schon am mtb in schwarz fahr..nun will ich ihn auch für´s rennrad´l,weiß aber nicht in welcher farbkombi..seht selber!!!(achso,des bild is´aus dem nachbarforum und bei mir wär´s ne schwarze fsa-kurbel) danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (28. September 2008)

ein AMS-Cube gehört doch raus...
von der Tour heute
















.
.


----------



## citycobra (28. September 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Genau meine Einstellung! Ich stehe auch mehr auf Bärentatzen. Deine sehen übrigens super aus!



vielen dank, finde die dinger auch total genial weil ich sie bis dato noch nicht an anderen bikes gesehen habe. 



Ryo schrieb:


> was sind das für Cubes^^ Die brauch ich auch *g*



schau mal bei exustar, sind eigentlich bmx/downhill pedale und bieten einen absolut genialen grip. hier der link zur herstellerseite / kategorie bmx, 

http://www.exustar.com/pedalsbmx.php


----------



## Musicman (28. September 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ein AMS-Cube gehört doch raus...
> von der Tour heute



das 2. Bild ist klasse


----------



## gerdi1 (29. September 2008)

So, hier kommt mein Stereo


----------



## Ryo (29. September 2008)

sachma fahrt ihr alle mit GPS oder wie?^^


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2008)

Ja, weils einfach besser und komfortabeler ist. Nie mehr an jeder Kreuzung anhalten und auf die Karte schauen oder nach dem Weg fragen.
Man kann die Touren am PC planen, auf`s GPS laden und dann einfach nachfahren. Oder fertige Touren aus dem Internet runterladen, mit Freunden tauschen und, und, und...
Das GPS war bisher die beste Invetition für mich und mein Bike.
Na ja, etwas technisch begabt sollte man schon sein.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2008)

69m ü. NN   (immerhin mit Gipfelkreuz, Gipfelbuch gibt es aber nicht)

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Spaiky (29. September 2008)

@ jmr-biking

was genau hast du denn da für ein Gerät bzw. was benötigt man da alles damit es läuft?

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## prinzessin77 (29. September 2008)

Wieso hast du verschiedene Reifen drauf, Racing Ralph und Noppy nic?


----------



## prinzessin77 (29. September 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> hier mal zwei bilder von meinem heutigen ausflug. sry für die quali hatte vergessen die digicam einzupacken (-> handy).


Schutzbleche? Arghh Würghhh Pfui wie häßlich. Ich sag nur PUSSY!
Wer Geld für sowas hat, naja es gibt schöneres das Geldzum Fenster rauszuwerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prinzessin77 (29. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kleines Update, neuer Sattel (Selle Italia Max Flite) und neue Pedale (NC17 Sud Pin III)


Sehr NICE!!!


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2008)

prinzessin77 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du verschiedene Reifen drauf, Racing Ralph und Noppy nic?



Hab die so zusammen im Set gekauft, war auch bei den 08er CUBEs teilweise so verbreitet bei der Erstaustattung. War wohl zur Gripverbesserung/Antrieb oder so gedacht.
 Die sind jetzt runter, hab mir Fat Albert geholt, mal schauen wie die sind...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. September 2008)

Die FA sind super! Brauchst du dir gar keine Gedanken um Pannen zu machen! Seit über 3000km ohne Panne unterwegs, da sind noch die "ab werk" schläuche drinnen.
Allerdings finde ich es schade, dass es die 2009er FA nur in 2.4 und 2.25, statt 2.35 gibt! 2.4 ist beim stereo fast schon zu breit 8vor allem bei Matsch), und von daher hab ich mir jetzt die Muddy Mary fr 2.35 in tubeless bestellt. Hoffe mal, die sind auch so gut


----------



## mimo (29. September 2008)




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. September 2008)

Von wann ist das? (wegen der Fox Gabel)


----------



## Ryo (29. September 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, weils einfach besser und komfortabeler ist. Nie mehr an jeder Kreuzung anhalten und auf die Karte schauen oder nach dem Weg fragen.
> Man kann die Touren am PC planen, auf`s GPS laden und dann einfach nachfahren. Oder fertige Touren aus dem Internet runterladen, mit Freunden tauschen und, und, und...
> Das GPS war bisher die beste Invetition für mich und mein Bike.
> Na ja, etwas technisch begabt sollte man schon sein.



Ja bequemer ist es auf jedenfall. Aber ich finde auch das etwas verloren geht! Ich liebe es einfach mal der Nase nachzufahren und Neues auszuprobieren, so ergibt sich doch manch neue (und lustige) Erfahrung oder man findet den ein oder anderen neuen Trail^^ Und ich hab die Umgebung hier (Remstal, 3 Kaiserberge, Welzheimer Wald etc) dadurch auch wirklich gut kennengelernt! Getreu dem Motto: Verfahren gibts nicht, man kommt IMMER irgendwo raus


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> @ jmr-biking
> 
> was genau hast du denn da für ein Gerät bzw. was benötigt man da alles damit es läuft?
> 
> ...



Ich benutze ein Garmin eTrex Venture Cx. Reicht völlig aus. Kommt immer auf`s Budget an. Zum planen der Touren nutze ich Fugawi oder von Garmin 'Deutschland digital'. Digitale Karten kosten auch so einiges. Aber mittlerweile hab ich ne kleine Sammlung. 
Schau doch mal auf meine Homepage. Dort findest du Tourvorschläge, Karten usw. für die Eifel.


----------



## ratko (29. September 2008)

@Ryo

Als Mountainbiker aus dem Stuttgarter Westen beneide ich Dich wirklich sehr um Dein Revier. Werde nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle gelegentlich nach Schorndorf fahren, um einige längere Touren zu fahren. 

Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2008)

Ryo schrieb:


> Ja bequemer ist es auf jedenfall. Aber ich finde auch das etwas verloren geht! Ich liebe es einfach mal der Nase nachzufahren und Neues auszuprobieren, so ergibt sich doch manch neue (und lustige) Erfahrung oder man findet den ein oder anderen neuen Trail^^ Und ich hab die Umgebung hier (Remstal, 3 Kaiserberge, Welzheimer Wald etc) dadurch auch wirklich gut kennengelernt! Getreu dem Motto: Verfahren gibts nicht, man kommt IMMER irgendwo raus



Ich fahre nicht immer nach GPS. Ich suche auch neue Trails oder Wege oder wenn ich zufällig wie du einen finde, wird der auch gefahren. Mein GPS zeichnet es aber auf und ich finde die Stelle schnell auf der Karte am PC wieder und kann sie in zukünftige Touren einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaiky (29. September 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich benutze ein Garmin eTrex Venture Cx. Reicht völlig aus. Kommt immer auf`s Budget an. Zum planen der Touren nutze ich Fugawi oder von Garmin 'Deutschland digital'. Digitale Karten kosten auch so einiges. Aber mittlerweile hab ich ne kleine Sammlung.
> Schau doch mal auf meine Homepage. Dort findest du Tourvorschläge, Karten usw. für die Eifel.



Danke für die Info.
Werde deine Seite mal anschauen...


----------



## mimo (29. September 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Von wann ist das? (wegen der Fox Gabel)



Es war kein Koplettbike, habe es aus vorhanden und neuen Teile im Frühjahr zusammengebaut. 
Die Fox sollte '04, '05 od. '06 sein, kann es nicht sagen, habe sie genau wie den Rahmen günstig bei Ebay gesteigert.


----------



## gerdi1 (29. September 2008)

Ryo schrieb:


> Ja bequemer ist es auf jedenfall. Aber ich finde auch das etwas verloren geht! Ich liebe es einfach mal der Nase nachzufahren und Neues auszuprobieren, so ergibt sich doch manch neue (und lustige) Erfahrung oder man findet den ein oder anderen neuen Trail^^ Und ich hab die Umgebung hier (Remstal, 3 Kaiserberge, Welzheimer Wald etc) dadurch auch wirklich gut kennengelernt! Getreu dem Motto: Verfahren gibts nicht, man kommt IMMER irgendwo raus



Oder auch nicht.
Wenn du nicht nach GPS fährst, dann zeichnest Du auf, somit geht keiner der Trails die man findet verloren.......


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2008)

Spaiky schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Werde deine Seite mal anschauen...



Im Internet gibt`s ne Menge Seiten über Biken mit GPS. 

www.gps-tour.info www.mountainbike-gps.de www.garmin.com

www.fugawi.com www.magicmaps.de  usw.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2008)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht.
> Wenn du nicht nach GPS fährst, dann zeichnest Du auf, somit geht keiner der Trails die man findet verloren.......



Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. Ich kann ne Tour nach GPS fahren, sie gleichzeitig wieder aufzeichnen - finde ich nen Trail, dann fahre ich ihn, er wird aufgezeichnet - und mein GPS führt mich zur eigentlichen Tour zurück.
Das ist so genial und funktioniert fast überall. Bin sogar schon im Vinschgau Touren nur nach dem GPS-Track gefahren, weil es dort noch keine genauen dig. Karten gibt. Man braucht nur genau auf dem Track zu bleiben. Und mit ein bisschen Orientierungssinn klappt der Rest von alleine.


----------



## hano! (29. September 2008)

mit GPS findest Du wege&pfade die Du ohne nie&nimmer gefunden hättest
auch/oder gerade in Deinem Heimatgebiet
und wenn Du mal fremd bist , ne Tour aus dem www und Du Bikest wie ein 
Einheimischer..
wenn ich das früher gewußt hätte 
hätt ich mir schon vor Jahren eins geholt..




.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (29. September 2008)

hm das mit dem aufzeichnen klingt doch  ganz interessant, man wird ja auch älter und das Gedächtnis schlechter

was kost denn der Spaß (keine Highendgerät)?


----------



## brilli (29. September 2008)

hier mein  ltd.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2008)

brilli schrieb:


> hier mein  ltd.



Das ist das erste CC-Hardtail, dass ich mit Kettenführung sehe, wofür brauchst Du die?

Der Sattel ist nice...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## brilli (29. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das ist das erste CC-Hardtail, dass ich mit Kettenführung sehe, wofür brauchst Du die?
> 
> Der Sattel ist nice...
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



ja die kettenführung ist noch von amazing toys 90ziger, ich finde die sehr praktisch, die kette schlägt nicht mehr so bei schnelle, holprigen passagen! der sattel ist ein vetta an der kanten mit kevlar verstärkt und magnesium gestell. du kommst aus berlin, wo fährste den so?

mfg brilli


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2008)

brilli schrieb:


> ja die kettenführung ist noch von amazing toys 90ziger, ich finde die sehr praktisch, die kette schlägt nicht mehr so bei schnelle, holprigen passagen! der sattel ist ein vetta an der kanten mit kevlar verstärkt und magnesium gestell. du kommst aus berlin, wo fährste den so?
> 
> mfg brilli



Meistens im Norden (Heiligensee/Tegelort/Hermsdorf/Frohnau - die Richtung), ansonsten ab und an Grunewald. Du auch aus Berlin?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## brilli (29. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Meistens im Norden (Heiligensee/Tegelort/Hermsdorf/Frohnau - die Richtung), ansonsten ab und an Grunewald. Du auch aus Berlin?
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



jo, aber ich fahre im süden köpenick, müggelturm usw.!

mfg brilli


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2008)

brilli schrieb:


> jo, aber ich fahre im süden köpenick, müggelturm usw.!
> 
> mfg brilli



Genau am anderen Ende also...Köpenick ist bestimmt auch mal ein Tripp werd, aber zeitmäßig sieht es in nächster Zeit nicht so doll aus...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Rockyman (29. September 2008)

Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind?


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. September 2008)

....es ist das Cube mit seinem "kind"


----------



## Rockyman (29. September 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ....es ist das Cube mit seinem "kind"



NEIN - es ist ein Retrobiker, der sich fragt ob er spinnt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyman (29. September 2008)

Tolles Bike - macht saumässig Laune und sieht richtig FETT aus 




Leider nicht meins 

Was mich etwas irritiert ist ein leichtes Spiel in der Hinterbau Aufhängung.
Ist es normal, das es beim hochheben und aufsetzen ganz leicht klappert?
Ich habe einen Thread über Lagerprobleme bei Cube gesehen.
Was sollte man beim neuen AMS beachten?

Danke für Tipps
Stefan


----------



## hano! (29. September 2008)

Rockyman schrieb:


> Tolles Bike - macht saumässig Laune und sieht richtig FETT aus
> 
> 
> Leider nicht meins
> ...



nein das ist nicht normal, das es beim hochheben und aufsetzen ganz leicht klappert
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2008)

wahrscheinlich die Dämpferbuchse ..... aber prüf doch mal die Schrauben nach


----------



## Rockyman (30. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich die Dämpferbuchse ..... aber prüf doch mal die Schrauben nach



Die habe ich alle vorsichtig nachgezogen. Leider habe ich keinen Drehmomentschlüssel. Bei Metall kommt ja bekanntlich nach fest - AB !! Bei Kohle macht es wohl eher klack ?? Also da hab ich schon recht Respekt davor... 
Wie kann ich das Problem mit der Dämpferbuchse genau lösen ? Ich bin also kein Anfänger beim Schrauben. 

Thanx und Gruss


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2008)

Ich habe dort meinen Händler zu rate gezogen, da mir auch die nötigen Werkzeuge fehlen.


----------



## Meisi (30. September 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Habe zwar im Forum (Kaufberatung) gelesen das dieses Cube-Modell ein "unbrauchbares Baumarkt Rad"  ist aber für meine Fahrziele reicht es alle mal.


----------



## xerto (30. September 2008)

Meisi schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> Habe zwar im Forum (Kaufberatung) gelesen das dieses Cube-Modell ein "unbrauchbares Baumarkt Rad"  ist aber für meine Fahrziele reicht es alle mal.




Also ich hab ein Attention BJ ca. 2001 und ca. 25.000 Km auf dem Buckel/Rahmen.

Felgenbremse und Stahlgabel!
Schaltung LX

Gewicht ca 13,5 kg

Das war das einzige Fahrrad von allen am Gardasee, von dem ich gerade komme,  das alle Anforderungen der Berge ohne murren und Reparaturen schaffte.

Und das soll Baumarktqualität sein? 

Gratulation zu dem guten Kauf!! 

Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## chris2305 (30. September 2008)

Meisi schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> Habe zwar im Forum (Kaufberatung) gelesen das dieses Cube-Modell ein "unbrauchbares Baumarkt Rad"  ist aber für meine Fahrziele reicht es alle mal.



Ich denke, das Wichtigste ist, das du damit klar kommst, oder??
Besser wird es immer geben!!!
Viel Spass damit


----------



## Meisi (30. September 2008)

xerto schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein Attention BJ ca. 2001 und ca. 25.000 Km auf dem Buckel/Rahmen.
> 
> Felgenbremse und Stahlgabel!
> Schaltung LX
> ...



Danke.
Ich habe das Rad seit März 08 und bin ca. 3500 Km. damit gefahren.

Ich wundere mich nur über meine Kamera was die für Bilder macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (30. September 2008)

Meisi schrieb:


> Habe zwar im Forum (Kaufberatung) gelesen das dieses Cube-Modell ein "unbrauchbares Baumarkt Rad"  ist aber für meine Fahrziele reicht es alle mal.



Für ein "Baumarkt-Rad" hats dann aber einen zu hohen Preis, weil die Dinger wesentlich billiger zu haben sind


----------



## reaction_silver (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier mein Cube Reaction SC...06er


----------



## beeus (3. Oktober 2008)

hey bin neu hier und grad am überlegen welches cube ich mir leisten kann.

wollte eig nur mal fragen wie es mit diesen hübschen mänteln aussieht.
glaube mich zu erinnern hier mal gelesen zu haben das diese nicht kaufbar sind, zumindest nicht ohne das komplette sehr kostenspielige bike inklusive (gemeint sind die mit der weissen umrandung)

vielen dank für evt antworten

gruss beeus


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Oktober 2008)

Ab 2009 kann man die auch regulär einzeln kaufen (siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5093353&postcount=7)

Hab auch schon 1 Bild in irgendeinem Shop gesehen, die Streifen gibt es in 3 versch. Farben...

Grüße NaitsirhC

Nachtrag: Das silberne Reaction find ich  , da passt irgendwie farblich alles zusammen...

Das Beste zum Schluss: Doch noch gefunden: Hier kann man sie kaufen!, musst mal rumklicken, vll haben sie auch die anderen Modelle da...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## reaction_silver (3. Oktober 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Das silberne Reaction find ich  , da passt irgendwie farblich alles zusammen... [...] Gute Nacht!




Das stimmt, farblich ist das alles gut durchdacht und aufeinander abgestimmt.

Zu den Reifen...die weißen (grauen) Streifen passen farblich auch wunderbar zum Rest des Bikes, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass, wenn der Reifen/Mantel sich nach einer gewissen Weile dann "verformt" von der Benutzung (Wiegetritt, etc.), dann schaut es ein bisschen aus, als hätte man 'ne kleine 8 im Rad, weil die Streifen nicht mehr gleichmäßig  laufen, wenn die Räder sich drehen - gerade beim Vorderrad ist mir das stärker aufgefallen. Vielleicht sind aber die Streifen auch (maschinell) nicht perfekt gleichmäßig aufgetragen/eingearbeitet, so dass dieser Effekt automatisch entsteht. Hoffe, ich hab es verständlich rübergebracht. Jedenfalls, nur aufgrund dieses kleinen optischen Details wünsche ich mir manchmal Mäntel ohne diesen Streifen, aber die aktuellen Mäntel sind noch so gut, dass ich sie nicht austauschen mag.

Schönes langes WE Euch allen!


----------



## S.D. (3. Oktober 2008)

reaction_silver schrieb:


> Das stimmt, farblich ist das alles gut durchdacht und aufeinander abgestimmt.
> 
> Zu den Reifen...die weißen (grauen) Streifen passen farblich auch wunderbar zum Rest des Bikes, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass, wenn der Reifen/Mantel sich nach einer gewissen Weile dann "verformt" von der Benutzung (Wiegetritt, etc.), dann schaut es ein bisschen aus, als hätte man 'ne kleine 8 im Rad, weil die Streifen nicht mehr gleichmäßig  laufen, wenn die Räder sich drehen - gerade beim Vorderrad ist mir das stärker aufgefallen. Vielleicht sind aber die Streifen auch (maschinell) nicht perfekt gleichmäßig aufgetragen/eingearbeitet, so dass dieser Effekt automatisch entsteht. Hoffe, ich hab es verständlich rübergebracht. Jedenfalls, nur aufgrund dieses kleinen optischen Details wünsche ich mir manchmal Mäntel ohne diesen Streifen, aber die aktuellen Mäntel sind noch so gut, dass ich sie nicht austauschen mag.
> 
> Schönes langes WE Euch allen!



Verwunderlich wie lange bei Dir so ein Reifen hält. Das Reaction in Dual-Silver ist ja von 2006. Da hab ich ja in dieser Zeit schon einiges an Reifen runtergefahren.
Auf Streifen in den Reifen lege ich selber jetzt gar keinen Wert, da man die Dinger halt sehr schlecht nachkaufen kann und der Hinterreifen im Normalfall doch deutlich schneller verschlissen ist als der Vorderreifen. 
Was für einen Rahmen fährst Du denn und bei welcher Körpergröße (wenn man fragen darf)?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## home (3. Oktober 2008)

..zum thema reifen!!!kann momentan auch nur sagen,dass der neue rr sich rapide abnutzthab ihn jetzt nen knappes vierteljahr,bin ca.600km gerollt und die stollen verabschieden sich langsam aber sicher..war heut zum"tag der deutschen einheit"gleich noch mal auf´ner einheitsrunde um kassel,des wetter zeigte sich nochmal von seiner besten seite..


----------



## cahepa (3. Oktober 2008)

Gestern erstanden. Ich bin hin und weg...


----------



## Schmaln (4. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=147762&stc=1&d=1223117223
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=147763&stc=1&d=1223117223
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=147764&stc=1&d=1223117223


----------



## brilli (4. Oktober 2008)

also schwalbe reifen finde ich nicht so toll, die dinger sind schnell verschlissen. bei mir sind conti oder michelin der favorit.

mfg brilli


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich find', dass das mit dem Verschleiß bei Schwalbe Modell abhängig ist. Mein FA zum Beispiel halten sich jetzt über 3100km; werden demnächst aber gegen Muddy Mary 2.35 tubeless ausgetauscht.


----------



## Blades (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab meinen Smart Sam jetzt auch 3000Km drauf und der vordere ist noch Top in Schuss.
Den hinterreifen werde ich denke ich nächsten Monat austauschen müssen.
MfG Blades


----------



## DracoM (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild meines Cube Streamer (von 2006):




Sorry wegen der Qualität - ist mit dem Handy aufgenommen. 
Das Bild ist gerade vorgestern während einer Tour vom Sauerland nach Sachsen-Anhalt entstanden. 
Ein zweites Cube wird in Kürze mein jetziges, 10 Jahre altes MTB ablösen. Es wird ein Rad, das auf einem neuen AMS-PRO Rahmen (22") aufbauen wird. Nächste Woche wird Baustart sein - dann wird wohl auch noch ein oder mehrere weitere Bilder folgen.
Bis dahin
Gruß vom Sauerländer aus Sachsen Anhalt


----------



## home (5. Oktober 2008)

DracoM schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild meines Cube Streamer (von 2006):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 schänes bild..freu mich auch schon riesig meine baustelle bald in den händen halten zu können..um dann endlich lange rr-runden zu drehen!!!werd dann aber von hessen nach sachsen-anhalt touren..ab zur mama..!!!


----------



## DracoM (5. Oktober 2008)

home schrieb:
			
		

> schänes bild..freu mich auch schon riesig meine baustelle bald in den händen halten zu können..um dann endlich lange rr-runden zu drehen!!!werd dann aber von hessen nach sachsen-anhalt touren..ab zur mama..!!!


Schicke Baustelle hast Du da! Baust Du (auch) bei Deinem Händler? Das Umfeld vom Rad schaut recht professionell aus ;-)


----------



## home (5. Oktober 2008)

..teils teils..des rad´l steht momentan noch beim händler,werd es im november abholen um dann weiter zu basteln..des übliche sattel,vorbau,pedale usw. des war´s letzte racing red vom agree´08 in 56ér größe,schaut im original echt klasse aus..die neuen ´09 farbkombi´s gefallen mir nicht wirklich





 also so minimal schaut´s bei mir im keller aus..naja,inzwischen is´schon noch einiges dazugekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DracoM (5. Oktober 2008)

naja, das wichtigste steht ja gleich zentriert unter dem Werkzeug ;-)


----------



## Jonez (5. Oktober 2008)

Kontrollier die Spannung der Speichen am Easton LRS wenn der noch neu ist. Bei mir ist nach 500 Km ohne ersichtlichen Grund eine Speiche am Hinterrad direkt am Gewindeansatz gerissen. Vermutlich war die Spannung zu hoch.

Schönes Bike 


Gruß Jonez


----------



## 8november2002 (8. Oktober 2008)

test


----------



## 8november2002 (8. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich vorstellen: Das neue LTD Team 2009 meiner Frau, gestern abgeholt .
Das Bild ist im Beitrag drüber unter "test".


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2008)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen: Das neue LTD Team 2009 meiner Frau, gestern abgeholt .
> Das Bild ist im Beitrag drüber unter "test".



Schaut gut aus!!!  Wie fährt es sich denn??? Und warum ist das schon da, so kurz nach der Eurobike? Wir können ja gar nicht mehr meckern, wenn die keine Lieferverzögerungen mehr haben


----------



## Plextor (8. Oktober 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..teils teils..des rad´l steht momentan noch beim händler,werd es im november abholen um dann weiter zu basteln..des übliche sattel,vorbau,pedale usw. des war´s letzte racing red vom agree´08 in 56ér größe,schaut im original echt klasse aus..die neuen ´09 farbkombi´s gefallen mir nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ich werde mir dieses Jahr auch noch ein Agree bestellen, gefällt mir sehr gut Deine wie auch die 2009 neuer Farbe rot/weiß 

Zum Thema, schwanke auch noch mit der RH Größe ! 56 oder 58 !?  selber bin ich 1,81 m groß/klein  und SH von 84 cm was kannst Du da empfehlen, bzw wie groß bist Du bei RH 56 damit das paßt? 

LG Alex


----------



## 8november2002 (8. Oktober 2008)

Unser Händler hat die Bikes direkt auf der Eurobike geordert und schon letzte Woche bekommen. Eigentlich hatte meine Frau ein Acid gekauft, aber als sie letzte Woche das LTD Team sah kam sie ins Grübeln. So hat unser Händler in Glattbach das Acid zurückgenommen und in das Team getauscht. Sehr kulant!
Die Lackierung ist der Hammer mit dem Giftgrünen Basis und der Schwarzen Pulverlackierung darüber. Leider kommt es auf den Bildern das Grün nicht rüber. Zum fahren sind wir noch kaum gekommen aber das wird noch.


----------



## Schmaln (8. Oktober 2008)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Unser Händler hat die Bikes direkt auf der Eurobike geordert und schon letzte Woche bekommen. Eigentlich hatte meine Frau ein Acid gekauft, aber als sie letzte Woche das LTD Team sah kam sie ins Grübeln. So hat unser Händler in Glattbach das Acid zurückgenommen und in das Team getauscht. Sehr kulant!
> Die Lackierung ist der Hammer mit dem Giftgrünen Basis und der Schwarzen Pulverlackierung darüber. Leider kommt es auf den Bildern das Grün nicht rüber. Zum fahren sind wir noch kaum gekommen aber das wird noch.




nimm die hörner ab, das sieht ja mal mega schwul aus


----------



## Groudon (8. Oktober 2008)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Unser Händler hat die Bikes direkt auf der Eurobike geordert und schon letzte Woche bekommen. Eigentlich hatte meine Frau ein Acid gekauft, aber als sie letzte Woche das LTD Team sah kam sie ins Grübeln. So hat unser Händler in Glattbach das Acid zurückgenommen und in das Team getauscht. Sehr kulant!
> Die Lackierung ist der Hammer mit dem Giftgrünen Basis und der Schwarzen Pulverlackierung darüber. Leider kommt es auf den Bildern das Grün nicht rüber. Zum fahren sind wir noch kaum gekommen aber das wird noch.



Die Perspektive sieht wirklich etwas arg komisch aus, da der Lenker so "rießig" erscheint, aber dennoch finde ich die Hörner grade an einem Hardtail richtig nett, da sie für mich schon Geschwinigkeit (wie ein wütender Bulle) ausdrücken. ^^ Ich find sie cool.

Achja, klasse Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (8. Oktober 2008)

Schmaln schrieb:


> nimm die hörner ab, das sieht ja mal mega schwul aus




schöner Kommentar   es geht hier nicht um wie sieht das aus ! mit den Hörchen kann mann einfach besser fahren !!! darum geht es FUNKTION 

Kommentare wie sieht nicht aus, bau ab, wie kann mann nur ! das mach mal lieber per PN oder behalts für Dich / Euch ! 

Geschmäcker sind verschieden und für machen Leute zählt halt nur Funktion !


----------



## ratko (8. Oktober 2008)

Von der heutigen Tour:





Gruß


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Oktober 2008)

Und hier mein Neues. 2 Wochen alt und erst 350km weg. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## home (8. Oktober 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Hi, ich werde mir dieses Jahr auch noch ein Agree bestellen, gefällt mir sehr gut Deine wie auch die 2009 neuer Farbe rot/weiß
> 
> Zum Thema, schwanke auch noch mit der RH Größe ! 56 oder 58 !? selber bin ich 1,81 m groß/klein und SH von 84 cm was kannst Du da empfehlen, bzw wie groß bist Du bei RH 56 damit das paßt?
> 
> LG Alex


 hi und gute wahl..zur rh würd ich bei deiner größe zur 56´er greifen,da du sonst evtl. zu hoch/gestreckt sitzt!!!aber am besten beim freundlichen vorbeischaun und probesitzen..  (achso..bin 1,78 und 81 schrittlänge)


----------



## d..k (8. Oktober 2008)

Reaction K18 '08


----------



## fx:flow (10. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (10. Oktober 2008)

Meins


----------



## Groudon (10. Oktober 2008)

Wow ... bist du grade über was gesprungen oder ist es normal in dem Tempo, dass die Kette dann so flackert.  Aber echt Hammer-Bike!  Und cooles Foto.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (10. Oktober 2008)

Du glaubst gar nicht wie eine kette fliegt sieht mann erst im foto oder teilweise auf video in zeitlupe solange sie oben bleibt ist das ja nicht weiter schlimm.... aber da waren relativ viel schläge drin dadurch hüpft die kette schon etwas mehr....
werd es der fotografin weitergeben


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Augustiner 1328:
Das Bild finde ich auch klasse! War mir auch nicht bewusst, dass die Kette so sehr rumhüpft. Ja und dein Bike ist natürlich ein Traum


----------



## crush-er (10. Oktober 2008)

...hier mal wieder meins, jetz mit easton monkey lite SL und wcs stütze.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (10. Oktober 2008)

Absolut coole Pics von fx:flow und Augustiner !


----------



## home (10. Oktober 2008)

crush-er schrieb:


> ...hier mal wieder meins, jetz mit easton monkey lite SL und wcs stütze.


 ..schickes rad´l!!!vorallem die farbe gefällt..aus welchem jahrgang ist dieses analogue?!noch der passende wcs-vorbau,gerader lenker und es is´perfekt..


----------



## DracoM (10. Oktober 2008)

Es ist so weit! Heute haben wir das neue Montainbike aufgebaut. Zu Beginn war es lediglich der Rahmen, woraus dann nach und nach ein richtiges Fahrrad heraus wuchs.
















Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf die ersten Fahrten mit dem neuen Rad - vielleicht am Sonntag ....


----------



## crush-er (10. Oktober 2008)

home schrieb:


> ..schickes rad´l!!!vorallem die farbe gefällt..aus welchem jahrgang ist dieses analogue?!noch der passende wcs-vorbau,gerader lenker und es is´perfekt..[/QUOTE
> 
> danke! der rahmen müsste aus 04 oder 05 sein, und ist leider auch ein wenig schwer. gefällt mir aber trotzdem sehr gut. beim lenker bin ich erst vor kurzem von gerade auf den low riser umgestiegen. war einfach zu unbequem. vorbau ist ne überlegung wert.


----------



## Bergloewe2607 (10. Oktober 2008)

So heute Rad gekauft und auch schon gleich einer kleinen Fotosession unterworfen. Leider habe ich noch keine draußen in "freier Wildbahn" gemacht, aber vielleicht erlaubt das Wetter dies ja morgen! 







Weitere Bilder von meinem Cube gibt es auch im Album! 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2008)

so, ich hab auch mal wieder Bilder zu posten!
Hab auch über die Saison viele Teile eingebaut/eibauen müssen...:
2x neue Bremsbeläge
1x 203mm Scheibe vorn
1x Race Face Griffe
1x Shimano SLX Kasette
1x Shimano XT Kette
1x Crankbro Pedale
1x Bremshebel (ärgert mich immer noch, zumal ich keine Schuld hatte  )
Und bald: Muddy Mary 2.35 tubeless; wenn sie es noch hierher schaffen 
Hab das gute, grüne Stück jetzt seit Anfang März, und bin super zufrieden!!
Hat sich bis jetzt auf ber 3200km (reine "Waldkilometer") und knapp 170 h Fahrtzeit sau gut geschlagen; noch nichtmal nen Platten 
Und hier noch ein Bild.....(demnächst mehr, hab grad paar problemchen beim übertragen):


----------



## Musicman (10. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand noch einen günstigen 20" Rahmen rumliegen?


----------



## fasj (11. Oktober 2008)

Berglöwe88 schrieb:


> Weitere Bilder von meinem Cube gibt es auch im Album!
> 
> Grüße




Hi 
schönes Bike.
Tu Dir ein gefallen und einen Kettenstrebenschutz hin 


fasj


----------



## Assgart (11. Oktober 2008)

ja die sehen ja mal wieder fett aus!
Habe mir neulich auch noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz gekauft!

Gruss


----------



## Vollpfosten (11. Oktober 2008)

nee menge gaile baiks hier


----------



## mountthies (11. Oktober 2008)

Hier mein Cube LTD Pro 18" in Customaufbau


----------



## ses-motorsport (11. Oktober 2008)

Meine beiden Untersätze


----------



## Cuberia (11. Oktober 2008)

Hier die aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Hobels.
...mit den "geforderten" roten Akzenten.


----------



## Bergloewe2607 (11. Oktober 2008)

> Hi
> schönes Bike.
> Tu Dir ein gefallen und einen Kettenstrebenschutz hin



@fasj: Hi, was ist denn ein Kettenstrebenschutz und wofür ist der gut? Hab das mal bei Google eingegeben, aber anhand von Bildern wurde mir nicht so ganz klar, wofür das nun genau da sein soll! Soll das den Lack vor Beschädigungen durch die Kette schützen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DracoM (11. Oktober 2008)

Berglöwe88 schrieb:
			
		

> @fasj: Hi, was ist denn ein Kettenstrebenschutz und wofür ist der gut? Hab das mal bei Google eingegeben, aber anhand von Bildern wurde mir nicht so ganz klar, wofür das nun genau da sein soll! Soll das den Lack vor Beschädigungen durch die Kette schützen?


Schau mal auf diesem Bild:




Da siehst Du auf der Kettenstrebe einen Kettenstrebenschutz. Das ist ein Stoffüberzieher für die Strebe, damit die schlagende Kette keine Narben verursacht. imo wirklich sehr sinnvoll, denn bei meinem alten MTB hatte ich diesen Schutz nicht :-/


----------



## fasj (11. Oktober 2008)

Berglöwe88 schrieb:


> @fasj: Hi, was ist denn ein Kettenstrebenschutz und wofür ist der gut? Hab das mal bei Google eingegeben, aber anhand von Bildern wurde mir nicht so ganz klar, wofür das nun genau da sein soll! Soll das den Lack vor Beschädigungen durch die Kette schützen?



Hi,
die Kette schlägt gegen die Kettenstrebe. Das macht der beste Lack nicht lange mit. Auch bei einer Eloxierung ist das auf Dauer tötlich.
Das andere ist die "schmiere" auf Deinem rot sicher hässlich.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5200332&postcount=5195
Ist aus dem Thread hier da sieht man die Kette prima 

fasj


----------



## Bergloewe2607 (11. Oktober 2008)

Aso, ok! Danke! Hab schon gesehen, dass die ja nicht so sehr teuer sind, das ist gut!  Muss ich dann mal gucken, wie ich das am besten anbringe, weil die Strebe ist bei mir ein wenig gebogen.


----------



## citycobra (12. Oktober 2008)

Berglöwe88 schrieb:


> Aso, ok! Danke! Hab schon gesehen, dass die ja nicht so sehr teuer sind, das ist gut!  Muss ich dann mal gucken, wie ich das am besten anbringe, weil die Strebe ist bei mir ein wenig gebogen.



die biegung ist bei den ganzen cube bikes so, bei einem mehr beim anderen weniger. der schutz ist normalerweise aus neopren und hat einen klettverschluss, damit bekommst du spielend jede biegung in den griff. 

mach den schutz aber am besten vor der ersten ausfahrt drauf. denn sind die macken einmal im lack, dann sieht es eben unschön aus. kannst ja auch vorübergehend was aus einem alten reifen oder schlauch basteln, damit du am sonntag auch ne runde radeln kannst. 

ps: das erste bild von fx:flow finde ich übrigens auch sehr gelungen, ebenso wie das von augustiner (excellente kamera).


----------



## sheer good (12. Oktober 2008)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Hier die aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Hobels.
> ...mit den "geforderten" roten Akzenten.



ich fände das bike ziemlich geil. gerade auch so details wie die farben an den kabeln. aber: die rote gabel und die roten barends sind mir viel zu dominant. ketzerisch ausgedrückt: hinten hui, vorne pfui ich finde, die roten elemente sehen dann besonders gut aus, wenn sie sich auf kleinteile wie eben schrauben, sattelklemmer etc. beschränken. aber ist natürlich auch klar, dass man eine gabel nicht mal eben so austauschen kann . . . . aber die barends.


----------



## sheer good (12. Oktober 2008)

Berglöwe88 schrieb:


> Aso, ok! Danke! Hab schon gesehen, dass die ja nicht so sehr teuer sind, das ist gut!  Muss ich dann mal gucken, wie ich das am besten anbringe, weil die Strebe ist bei mir ein wenig gebogen.



das geht schon. egal ob gebogen oder nicht. von allen kettenstrebenschützen finde ich den cube am besten. der scott war zu dünn und andere zu hässlich. gibt es beim cube händler für um 10EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amslady (12. Oktober 2008)

Kleiner Tip zum Kettenstrebenschutz:

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Längen. Kurz und Lang. Kaufe dir den langen.

Zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen (geringster Abstand) schleift der Rand des Klettverschlusses an den äußern Noppen des Reifens. 

Abhilfe: *ein Kabelbinder*


----------



## amslady (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage.

Wie schaft ihr es die großen Bilder, die direkt angezeigt werden, also ohne ein Thumbnail anklicken zu müssen, hier einzustellen?

Ich schaffe das nicht 

Könnt ihr mir das beantworten?

amslady


----------



## barbarissima (12. Oktober 2008)

amslady schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage.
> 
> Wie schaft ihr es die großen Bilder, die direkt angezeigt werden, also ohne ein Thumbnail anklicken zu müssen, hier einzustellen?
> 
> ...




Also, ich lade die Bilder bei Photobucket hoch. Das hochgeladene Bild klicke ich mit der rechten Maustaste an und klicke in dem Fenster auf "Eigenschaften". Da erscheint dann auch die Adresse (URL). Die kopierst du und klickst dann hier beim Antwortfenster oben in der Leiste auf dieses Bildchen oder Postkarte. In das dann erscheinde Fenster gibst du die Adresse ein und BINGO das Bild ist drin


----------



## Plextor (12. Oktober 2008)

Das hier war Anfang des Jahres mein AMS, leider zu groß gekauft grrr  nun ja Teile abgebaut und neuen Rahmen gekauft STEREO in 18 Zoll.  

Wobei mich der Rahmen in dem Midnight Season Design schon anmachte


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2008)

Der Herbst ist eine sehr sehr schöne Zeit zum Biken ...... gestern in der Natur


----------



## AKloeden (12. Oktober 2008)

hier mal meins aber jetzt in gescheiter größe

https://freemailng2403.web.de/onlin...si=2p6Ek.1kP0ir.19cAGo.2I*&rv_attid=378416574


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2008)

amslady schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage.
> 
> Wie schaft ihr es die großen Bilder, die direkt angezeigt werden, also ohne ein Thumbnail anklicken zu müssen, hier einzustellen?
> 
> ...



In deinen Fotoalbum auf www.mtb-news.de wählst Du eines Deiner Fotos. Etwas unter dem Foto steht "BBCode ein-/ausblenden". Wenn Du darauf klickst, dann kannst Du zwischen 3 Größen wählen. Wähle das aus was Du möchtest und kopiere die URL in die Zwischenablage und füge es dann in deine Nachricht ein, indem Du den Button für "Link einfügen" wählst. Füge die URL dann mit Rechtsklick wieder ein und unter Vorschau kannst du dir dann deinen Beitrag erst ansehen, bevor du antwortest. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/122664]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2008)

AKloeden schrieb:


> hier mal meins aber jetzt in gescheiter größe
> 
> https://freemailng2403.web.de/onlin...si=2p6Ek.1kP0ir.19cAGo.2I*&rv_attid=378416574



Schade, der Link funktioniert wohl nicht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Oktober 2008)

Dein Fahrrad sieht aus wie Kevin Kuranyi...
Igiittipfui


----------



## Schmiddi07 (12. Oktober 2008)

sheer good schrieb:


> das geht schon. egal ob gebogen oder nicht. von allen kettenstrebenschützen finde ich den cube am besten. der scott war zu dünn und andere zu hässlich. gibt es beim cube händler für um 10EUR.



Hab den roten von Lizars Skins an meinem rot/weissen AMS. Qualitativ auch top  und passt halt optisch zum Rest find ich. Pics im Album.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AKloeden (12. Oktober 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/203843]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/203842]
	
[/URL]

jetzt aber


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja, schönes Bike. Hatten ich und meine Freundin auch zuerst in der engeren Wahl. Dann ist es aber doch ein AMS 125 K24 in schwarz/rot für Sie geworden. Aber das weiß/rot gefällt mir immer sehr gut.


----------



## cubedriver78 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal mein Cube


----------



## Blades (12. Oktober 2008)

Das wirkt aber arg klein. 
Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Oktober 2008)

16er


----------



## Blades (13. Oktober 2008)

Gut dann wirkts also nicht nur klein sondern ist es auch,
hatte mich schon stark gewundert da ich es nur als Riesending kenne.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

Ahha, Biergartenbiker


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Oktober 2008)

Kein sorge, dass war auf dem Königstuhl (knapp 600m) bei heidelberg. Und ganz oben wird dieser leider gerade durch einen Biergarten verschanddelt!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Kein sorge, dass war auf dem Königstuhl (knapp 600m) bei heidelberg. Und ganz oben wird dieser leider gerade durch einen Biergarten verschanddelt!



Das kenne ich:
Man hat  sich gerade den Berg hochgearbeitet um oben abgeschieden und in aller Ruhe die Natur zu genießen und dann steht man vor einem vollen Parkplatz und einem Riesenbiergarten - SUPER! 

Da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Thread vorbei und schon gibt es wieder die schönsten Bikebilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirsten (13. Oktober 2008)

sheer good schrieb:


> ....gibt es beim cube händler für um 10EUR.




Eigentlich sollte der Kettenstrebenschutz bei den Cube Bikes ab Bj 2008 dabei sein. So war die Info von meinem Cube Händler
Zumindest war er das bei meinem Reaction so. 

Gruß K


----------



## Musicman (13. Oktober 2008)

Kirsten schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Kettenstrebenschutz bei den Cube Bikes ab Bj 2008 dabei sein. So war die Info von meinem Cube Händler
> Zumindest war er das bei meinem Reaction so.
> 
> Gruß K



lol

Meiner wusste nichtmal das es einen passenden von Cube gibt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Oktober 2008)

Kirsten schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Kettenstrebenschutz bei den Cube Bikes ab Bj 2008 dabei sein. So war die Info von meinem Cube Händler
> Zumindest war er das bei meinem Reaction so.
> 
> Gruß K



war soweit ich weiß nur bei modellen ab einer bestimmten preisklasse dabei, wie z.B. meinem stereo k24 oder eben deinem reaction..


----------



## sheer good (13. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> war soweit ich weiß nur bei modellen ab einer bestimmten preisklasse dabei, wie z.B. meinem stereo k24 oder eben deinem reaction..



bei meinem reaction war auch keiner dabei. und auch bei den anderen, wesentlich teureren modellen hab ich keinen solchen schutz gesehen.


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> war soweit ich weiß nur bei modellen ab einer bestimmten preisklasse dabei, wie z.B. meinem stereo k24 oder eben deinem reaction..



Das müssen aber sehr bestimmte Preisklassen sein, ich musste meinen Kettenstrebeschutz auch selber kaufen.


----------



## Kirsten (13. Oktober 2008)

sheer good schrieb:


> bei meinem reaction war auch keiner dabei. und auch bei den anderen, wesentlich teureren modellen hab ich keinen solchen schutz gesehen.



Wenn ich wieder mal bei meinem Händler bin werde ich drauf achten. Bin aber der Meinung das ich an den meisten neuen Cubes die dort stehen der Schutz dran ist.
Vielleicht nutzen manche Dealer einfach die Gelegenheit um ein paar Groschen zusätzlich zu verdienen?

Gruß K


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (14. Oktober 2008)

Genau so machen die das. eigentlich müsste bei jedem Bike auch eine Dämpferpumpe dabei sein die behalten die auch und verscheuern die dann mal als "Sonderangebot".

Gewusst wie!!


----------



## sheer good (14. Oktober 2008)

so, mittlerweile weiss ich nun auch wie man bilder richtig ins forum einfügt. danke jmr-biking!

deshalb nochmal ein bild von meinem reaction. gekauft im juli 08.

3 fragen an euch: 

findet ihr, dass die sattelstütze zu weit drin steckt? rein bezogen auf die optik.

was glaubt ihr ist das für eine rahmengröße?

hat jemand einen vorschlag für eine dezente klingel. meine apparatur ist viel zu groß.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2008)

sheer good schrieb:


> so, mittlerweile weiss ich nun auch wie man bilder richtig ins forum einfügt. danke jmr-biking!
> 
> deshalb nochmal ein bild von meinem reaction. gekauft im juli 08.
> 
> ...


 
schätze 18" und die Sattelstütze ist ok ...... aber warum fragst du das??? die Optik, wie weit eine Sattelstütze drin oder draussen ist, ist nebensächlich, Hauptsache die Geo passt dir und du fühlst dich wohl .....


----------



## chris2305 (14. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schätze 18" und die Sattelstütze ist ok ...... aber warum fragst du das??? die Optik, wie weit eine Sattelstütze drin oder draussen ist, ist nebensächlich, Hauptsache die Geo passt dir und du fühlst dich wohl .....



Das sehe ich wohl genauso....


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2008)

Meine Stütze steckt genauso weit drin. Finde ich OK.

Hier ist eine dezente Klingel. Du kannst natürlich statt auf klein auch auf individuell setzen. In dem Fall würde ich dir zu diesen hier raten


----------



## johnny blaze (14. Oktober 2008)

lass die Klingel...wenn du dir das dran baust, springen Mutti und Vati beim Sonntagsausflug freiwillig in die Hecke


----------



## fasj (14. Oktober 2008)

amslady schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip zum Kettenstrebenschutz:
> 
> Es gibt zwei verschiedene Längen. Kurz und Lang. Kaufe dir den langen.



Hallo,
hab bei einem Versender angefragt nach dem langen.
Hier die Antwort 

------------
Guten Tag,

laut Cube gibt es eine L und eine XL Version. Diese unterscheiden sich in
der Dicke des Materials aber nicht in der Länge. Die Version die wir
anbieten ist die dünnere Variante.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
------------
Schade 
fasj


----------



## r19andre (14. Oktober 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Genau so machen die das. eigentlich müsste bei jedem Bike auch eine Dämpferpumpe dabei sein die behalten die auch und verscheuern die dann mal als "Sonderangebot".
> 
> Gewusst wie!!



was ein Schwachsinn, es ist bei keinem Rad eine Pumpe dabei,egal ob HT oder Fully.
Auch die Strebenschützer sind nie dabei ausser HPC Elite. Der Rest wird von jedem Händler freiwillig gemacht.
Ach übrigens, es gibt 4 verschiedene Größen
Hardtail
Elite HPC
AMS
Stereo und Co.

Andre


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2008)

sheer good schrieb:


> so, mittlerweile weiss ich nun auch wie man bilder richtig ins forum einfügt. danke jmr-biking!
> 
> deshalb nochmal ein bild von meinem reaction. gekauft im juli 08.
> 
> ...



Keine Ursache!

Optik ist bei der Sattelstütze wirklich nicht das Entscheidende. Deine Knie und der Rücken werden es dir danken, wenn die Geometrie für Dich passt. 
Rahmen größe ist bestimmt 18 Zoll und eine Klingel ist unötiger Ballast.


----------



## chris2305 (14. Oktober 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> was ein Schwachsinn, es ist bei keinem Rad eine Pumpe dabei,egal ob HT oder Fully.
> Auch die Strebenschützer sind nie dabei ausser HPC Elite. Der Rest wird von jedem Händler freiwillig gemacht.
> Ach übrigens, es gibt 4 verschiedene Größen
> Hardtail
> ...



Ist mir so von einem Mitarbeiter eines Händlers gesagt worden!!
Mir aber auch egal, weil die paar Kröten machens auch nicht. Muss man keinen Streit beginnen oder Schwachsinn nachrufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Oktober 2008)

Also das mit den Händlern ist ja so ne sache! Bei meinem händler des vertrauens grig ich auf Alles immer ordentlich rabatt, und beim kauf: 60Euro Tacho, 40Euro Klickpedale, 3000Euro stereo, 150euro Klickschuhe und dazu 25 euro bei der ersten inspektion rabatt für 3100teuros.....also von dasher kann ich mich auf meinen schon verlassen, daher evtl. auch der kettenstrebenschutz. und dann gibts halt noch die "anderen" dealer .....die berechnen, wenn man in not ist auch gerne mal 10 Euro für einen vier euro schlauch, dazu lassen sie den nicht einmal mich draufmachen, sondern verlangen dazu noch arbeitslohn...sowas von händlern finde ich zum :kotz:


----------



## r19andre (14. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also das mit den Händlern ist ja so ne sache! Bei meinem händler des vertrauens grig ich auf Alles immer ordentlich rabatt, und beim kauf: 60Euro Tacho, 40Euro Klickpedale, 3000Euro stereo, 150euro Klickschuhe und dazu 25 euro bei der ersten inspektion rabatt für 3100teuros.....also von dasher kann ich mich auf meinen schon verlassen, daher evtl. auch der kettenstrebenschutz. und dann gibts halt noch die "anderen" dealer .....die berechnen, wenn man in not ist auch gerne mal 10 Euro für einen vier euro schlauch, dazu lassen sie den nicht einmal mich draufmachen, sondern verlangen dazu noch arbeitslohn...sowas von händlern finde ich zum :kotz:



Hi,
das sehe ich genauso.Da würd ich logischerweise auch nicht mehr hingehen.
Ich finds nur doof das man sachen erzählt oder schreibt die nicht stimmen.
Leider gibts da auch wieder schwarze Schafe,.

so genug oT

Wieder Bilder her 

Andre


----------



## chris2305 (14. Oktober 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> das sehe ich genauso.Da würd ich logischerweise auch nicht mehr hingehen.
> Ich finds nur doof das man sachen erzählt oder schreibt die nicht stimmen.
> Leider gibts da auch wieder schwarze Schafe,.
> ...



Ich könnte auch behaupten das deine Sachen nicht stimmen. Hab ich auch nicht gemacht. Ich habe nur gesagt "habe das gehört" bzw ist es mir so gesagt worden.
 Das ist auch schon alles!!
Wenn du das Gegenteil weißt zu 100% ist das doch i.O. (Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint)
Dafür ist das Forum auch da.  Zufrieden?


----------



## Kirsten (14. Oktober 2008)

sheer good schrieb:


> findet ihr, dass die sattelstütze zu weit drin steckt? rein bezogen auf die optik.
> 
> was glaubt ihr ist das für eine rahmengröße?




Wichtig an der Sattelstütze ist nur das du richtig sitzt. Wäre dein Rad 2" größer würde sie etwas tiefer im Rahmen stecken. Der Abstand Mitte Tretlager zur Sattelspitze wäre aber der selbe. Optik ist sekundär, die richtige Sitzposition hat oberste Priorität.

Der Rahme ist übrigens ein 20".
Zumindest kommt mir aus dieser Perspektive mein 18Zöller kleiner vor. 
Habe es grad noch mal im Esszimmer prüfend betrachtet 


Gruß K


----------



## sheer good (15. Oktober 2008)

Kirsten schrieb:


> Wichtig an der Sattelstütze ist nur das du richtig sitzt. Wäre dein Rad 2" größer würde sie etwas tiefer im Rahmen stecken. Der Abstand Mitte Tretlager zur Sattelspitze wäre aber der selbe. Optik ist sekundär, die richtige Sitzposition hat oberste Priorität.
> 
> Der Rahme ist übrigens ein 20".
> Zumindest kommt mir aus dieser Perspektive mein 18Zöller kleiner vor.
> ...



 danke für deine antwort udn auch die von allen anderen. ja das sehe ich durchaus genauso wie ihr: Das wichtigste ist die richtige Sitzposition und die Optik ist sekundär. Allerdings nehme ich das Wort "sekundär" wörtlich. d.h. die optik kommt für mich gleich an  zweiter stelle. sonst hätte ich mir nämlich auch kein reaction gekauft, sondern ein ltd. race fürs halbe geld. aber mir hat eben die optik des reaction so gut gefallen, dass es mir mehrere hundert euro aufpreis, im vergleich zum race z.b., wert ist. ich denke es geht den meisten so, dass sie primär nach optik auswählen. natürlich geben nur die wenigsten das zu. hört sich ja auch besser an zu sagen: ich brauche ein top bike mit xtr da und carbon hier, damit ich die beste performance abliefern kann.

Jedenfalls Kirsten, stell doch auch mal ein Foto von deinem Reaction rein. Würde mich wirklich interessieren. Dann können wir einen Sattelstützen-Vergleich machen


----------



## Ryo (15. Oktober 2008)

So kleine Update an meiner scharlachroten Schüssel 
Adeee Klicks... Hallo Lo Mags! Natürlich stilecht in der passenden Farbe


----------



## Ragnarim (15. Oktober 2008)

Cube Stero Modell 2006 Fox, LouiseFR

Bremsscheibe vorn: 210mm
Sattel: sella italia yukata


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2008)

@Ryo:
Die Bärentatzen sehen gut aus! Was wiegen die?

@Ragnarim:
Schönes Bike in einer der schönsten Farben, die es je bei Cube gab.


----------



## Ryo (15. Oktober 2008)

zusammen laut HP 490g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2008)

Ryo schrieb:


> zusammen laut HP 490g



Das ist nicht zu viel für Plattformpedale. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich diese 
bestellen, die sind nochmal 100g leichter.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß ja nicht, aber sind pedale aus metall nicht besser?! (die von ryo sehn wie plastik aus) Aber vermutlich rede ich gerade mist, aber wurscht, uch fahr eh klickies....


----------



## Ryo (15. Oktober 2008)

PLASTE? Also wirklich ich bau doch an mein Schatzilein sowas nich hin, sind Magnesiumpedale.
Ich hatte auch Klicks dran, nachdem ich aber 2x Gelegenheit hatte die Konsistenz des Waldbodens sehr exakt zu untersuchen wars dann soweit, keine Klicks mehr auf Trails^^


----------



## Blades (15. Oktober 2008)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Klickies ?
Ich kann mir nicht mehr vorstellen ohne die Dinger zu fahren.


----------



## Ragnarim (15. Oktober 2008)

hmm hab klickis und flat an einem Pedal... mußt nur rumdrehen beim fahren (geht mit viel fluchen recht gut) und über sgewicht.. na ja hab noch genug material für bio tuning um die hüfte....


----------



## Ryo (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nix gegen Klicks, auf Touren fahr ich auch damit. Aber für die Trails, Waldwege hier in der Gegend sind mir Klicks einfach zu gefährlich. Ich fühl mich mit den Dingern einfach nicht sicher. Natürlich seh ichauch viele die Trails mit Klicks fahren, in diesem Sinne... jedem das Seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarim (15. Oktober 2008)

genau deswegen fahr ich beides, am trail klick ich aus auf der strecke dahin oder wieder hoch winfach ein... 
aber eingeklickt mußt nach dem adler nicht so weit zum bike laufen.... wenns noch geht


----------



## Ryo (15. Oktober 2008)

Lieber 20m laufen und weiter gehts als 5m kriechen oder humpeln um denn Hilfe zu rufen^^


----------



## Ragnarim (15. Oktober 2008)

Handy nutzen ? besten gleich eins mit GPS für die Koordinaten, dann findest der Fluglüfter auch leichter...


----------



## Ryo (15. Oktober 2008)

joa das steckt bei mir in der Satteltasche hinten drin^^


----------



## Ragnarim (15. Oktober 2008)

isn unschlagbares argument....


----------



## colnagoboris (16. Oktober 2008)

mein cc, mittlerweile mit edleren parts ausgerüstet, aber ich brauche wohl noch ein paar monate bis es so aussieht und wiegt wie es sein sollte.
als nächstes brauche ich unbedingt einen leichten laufradsatz. wer hat einen LRS. der neuwertig, ultraleicht, ultraedel und ultrabillig ist ?


----------



## flyingstereo (16. Oktober 2008)

Ist das eine Pumpe an der Gabel?
Die sollte dann vor dem Laufradsatz ihren Weg woanders hin finden...


----------



## biker1967 (16. Oktober 2008)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Ist das eine Pumpe an der Gabel?
> Die sollte dann vor dem Laufradsatz ihren Weg woanders hin finden...



Am Sitzrohr is jede Menge Platz dafür.


----------



## colnagoboris (16. Oktober 2008)

tja,leider wohne ich in einer gegend in der die pumpe an den orginalhalterungen mit den gummis sofort gestohlen würde.
mein bike steht immer in der wohnung, auch wenn ich im 3.stock wohne, aber es kommt eben doch mal vor daß ich mein bike mal irgendwo abstellen/anschließen muß. daher habe ich die pumpe mit 4 kabelbindern "gesichert", so muß ein potenzieller dieb erstmal ne`beißzange dabeihaben.
und die sogenannten "gelegenheitsdiebe" führen sowas eher selten mit sich, hoffe ich !!!


----------



## colnagoboris (16. Oktober 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Am Sitzrohr is jede Menge Platz dafür.



ja, aber da befindet nun ein zweiter flaschenhalter.hat nicht zufällig jemand einen LRS der ultraleicht, ultraedel und keine verwendung mehr dafür hat ? Evt. ultrabillig abzugeben, oder gegen parts zu tauschen die er benötigt und ich in meiner teilesammlung habe ?
ich wohne in mannheim, da ich erst seit kurzem "mitglied in diesem forum bin, bzw. überhaupt das erste mal mich in so einem forum bin, weiß ich nicht ob es hier eine kategorie gibt wo solche tausch/kaufaktionen abgewickelt werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarim (16. Oktober 2008)

hmm und du schleppst dann immer Beiszange und vier neue Kabelbinder mit?
Fals Du eien Platten ahst? oder pumpst das dann mit an der Gabel montierter Pumpe auf?


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2008)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> tja,leider wohne ich in einer gegend in der die pumpe an den orginalhalterungen mit den gummis sofort gestohlen würde.
> mein bike steht immer in der wohnung, auch wenn ich im 3.stock wohne, aber es kommt eben doch mal vor daß ich mein bike mal irgendwo abstellen/anschließen muß. daher habe ich die pumpe mit 4 kabelbindern "gesichert", so muß ein potenzieller dieb erstmal ne`beißzange dabeihaben.
> und die sogenannten "gelegenheitsdiebe" führen sowas eher selten mit sich, hoffe ich !!!



Ich habe so eine klitzekleine Lezyne-Pumpe. Die passt hinten ins Trikot oder in die Jackentasche. Ist praktischer als das Kabelbindergedöns.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2008)

Das ist aber keine Bergziege in deinem Avatar 

Ich transportiere Pumpen immer im Rucksack oder im Trikot. Da kommen sie nicht weg und kommen einem nicht aus versehen in die Quere


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Bergziege in deinem Avatar



Nun hör aber auf! Das ist eine erstklassige schwäbische Bergziege! Die springen hier haufenweise rum


----------



## Kirsten (16. Oktober 2008)

sheer good schrieb:


> Jedenfalls Kirsten, stell doch auch mal ein Foto von deinem Reaction rein. Würde mich wirklich interessieren. Dann können wir einen Sattelstützen-Vergleich machen



Verrätst du mir noch bitte die Rahmengröße von deinem Cube?

Habe heute Abend doch tatsächlich mal meine Digicam eingepackt damit ich Pics vom Bike hier einstellen kann.
Hoffe mal der erste Versuch funzt ....

... hier mal meine Sattelstütze ...






... und noch ein Bild von dem was an der Sattelstütze dranhängt..






.

... bevor die Dunkelheit einbrach war ich noch am großen Fluss ...






Gruß K


----------



## FleetCaN (16. Oktober 2008)

Das is meins.. Cube Flying Circus 2006


----------



## sheer good (16. Oktober 2008)

Kirsten schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir noch bitte die Rahmengröße von deinem Cube?
> 
> Gruß K



oh, danke für die fotos! 

der besseren vergleichbarkeit wegen: links kirstens reaction, rechts meins






ich würde sagen du gewinnst den sattelstützenvergleich. deine sattelstütze ist gerade, meine ist krumm, was ich nicht so schön finde  aber ich bekomme sehr bald eine neue gerade. warum bist du denn eigentlich auf die gerade umgestiegen? etwa nur wegen der optik? und noch eine frage: wie groß bist du denn? dein reaction sieht neben meinem richtig klein aus. ich bin 1,81m.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (16. Oktober 2008)

Sheer...auf deinem Kettenstrebenschutz steht doch nicht wirklich SC(HR)OTT drauf oder   
Da sieht man aber mal wie das Bike ohne die Stinktierreifen wirkt.

Gruß


----------



## Kirsten (16. Oktober 2008)

sheer good schrieb:


> oh, danke für die fotos!
> 
> der besseren vergleichbarkeit wegen: links kirstens reaction, rechts meins


Bitte gern geschehen ...



sheer good schrieb:


> ich würde sagen du gewinnst den sattelstützenvergleich. deine sattelstütze ist gerade, meine ist krumm, was ich nicht so schön finde


Danke


sheer good schrieb:


> aber ich bekomme sehr bald eine neue gerade. warum bist du denn eigentlich auf die gerade umgestiegen? etwa nur wegen der optik? und noch eine frage: wie groß bist du denn? dein reaction sieht neben meinem richtig klein aus. ich bin 1,81m.



Die gerade Stütze war an dem Rad schon so verbaut.
Mit einer gebogenen wäre ich allerdings auch nicht aus dem Geschäft gegangen. Sorry, nimm's nicht persönlich, aber deine Stütze ist eine Beleidigung für meine Augen.
Aber bald bekommst ja eine schönere hi hi.
Kein Wunder fährst du bei deiner Größe ein 20" Rad. Bei meinen 178cm und SL 88,5 reichen 18" locker aus. 
Habe lediglich einen 120er Vorbau dran.

Gruß K


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (17. Oktober 2008)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> hmm und du schleppst dann immer Beiszange und vier neue Kabelbinder mit?
> Fals Du eien Platten ahst? oder pumpst das dann mit an der Gabel montierter Pumpe auf?



Neeeeee, mit ne´m nsgelknipser in dem minitäschchen unter dem sattel. wo sich auch ein erstzschlauch befindet.


----------



## Ragnarim (18. Oktober 2008)

und wie machst die danach wieder fest?
Wäre da nicht eine Pumpe im Rucksack einfacher?
D. Attack doer V. Aquaridingesn 2+3,5 sind zu groß genug dafür...
so als Beispiel


----------



## Musicman (18. Oktober 2008)

Kirsten schrieb:


> Bei meinen 178cm und SL 88,5 reichen 18" locker aus.
> Habe lediglich einen 120er Vorbau dran.
> 
> Gruß K




Für eine Sl von 88,5 hast du aber kaum Sattelüberhöhung. Wenn ich mir mein 18" LTD anschaue sieht das wieder ganz anders aus, obwohl meine Sl bei rund 85cm liegt.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2008)

Von mir gibt es heute das Ergebnisfoto meiner Satteltestwoche. Ich habe, nachdem ich mit dem Fizik Nisene nie richtig warm geworden bin, jetzt eine Woche lang Sättel getestet. Es waren echte Folterinstrumente dabei.  Aber dieser hier (Terry Butterfly RSR) war nach ein paar Stunden immer noch bequem


----------



## citycobra (19. Oktober 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Von mir gibt es heute das Ergebnisfoto meiner Satteltestwoche. Ich habe, nachdem ich mit dem Fizik Nisene nie richtig warm geworden bin, jetzt eine Woche lang Sättel getestet. Es waren echte Folterinstrumente dabei.  Aber dieser hier (Terry Butterfly RSR) war nach ein paar Stunden immer noch bequem



da bekommt man richtig bock aufs biken, der sattel passt optisch übrigens richtig gut zum bike. kam mit meinem fizik im übrigen auch nicht klar. der liegt jetzt im regal und musste für einen selle italia c2 platz machen. irgendwie war mir der alte sattel zu breit und drückte zu sehr auf gewisse intimstellen.


----------



## CubeAms125 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist echt ein schönes Bild! Das Wetter ist heute auch wieder top, da werd ich gleich mal den Gaul satteln und ne schöne Tour fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> ... kam mit meinem fizik im übrigen auch nicht klar. der liegt jetzt im regal und musste für einen selle italia c2 platz machen. irgendwie war mir der alte sattel zu breit und drückte zu sehr auf gewisse intimstellen.



der C2 gehörte bei mir zu den Folterinstrumenten. Der passt scheinbar nur bei Männern so richtig gut 



CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Ist echt ein schönes Bild! Das Wetter ist heute auch wieder top, da werd ich gleich mal den Gaul satteln und ne schöne Tour fahren!



Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ne Weile so. Mit dem neuen Sattel fühle ich mich so richtig zu Hause auf meinem Fahrrad


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Oktober 2008)

Aber echt mal! Hammer wetter! Leute, machts wie die meisten und biket was das zeug hält. Ich hab 160km seit freitag auf dem rad verbracht...und dabei dann 6 berge bezwungen....Also leute Ride on, solang das wetter hebt!


----------



## Piefke (19. Oktober 2008)

Mein Fritzz aktuell:


----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2008)

Ein echtes Hammerteil! Und die Lackierung ist der Hit!!!


----------



## Bayer (19. Oktober 2008)

ja stimmt, die is aber in echt noch geiler wie aufm bild! wie funktioniert die stahlfeder u was wiegt das rad so wies dasteht?


----------



## Piefke (19. Oktober 2008)

Der Stahlfederdämpfer geht hervorragend, wesentlich besser als der Manitou Swinger 4way Air.
Was wiegt das Rad
Ich schätze mal so ca. 15 kg - muss mal wiegen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Oktober 2008)

was ist das genau für einer? Grigt man den ins  stereo?-oder is da zuwenig platz?


----------



## Piefke (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist ein "kastrierter" Vanilla RC - Druckstufen-Einstellrad abgesägt und geschlitzt.
Sonderlänge  205 mm mit 63 mm Hub

Ob der ins Stereo passt, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Oktober 2008)

naja gut, könnt ja fast passen........einbaulänge vom rp23 ist ja 190mm...müsste man halt noch ein bisschen mehr absägen....naja, war ja schließlich nur ein gedankensprung


----------



## aw99 (20. Oktober 2008)

Mein Cube AMS K24 in schönem Gegenlicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stereo (20. Oktober 2008)

Mein dreckiges Stereo K18 mit SRAM X0/9


----------



## Adamski01 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hier auch mal mein Schätzchen... 

Dieses Bike hat es mir echt angetan....


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Oktober 2008)

@Stereo: Das geht aber noch dreckiger!...sieht aber echt super aus
@Adamski01: Kann ich vertsehen, sieht genauso super aus!! Auch dein Dämpferschutz passt gut!
Die Räder hier werden immer schöner!=)


----------



## Stereo (21. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @Stereo: Das geht aber noch dreckiger!...sieht aber echt super aus



Danke !
War auch schon dreckiger, der Schlamm ist aber schon abgebröckelt...
ich hatte ein 20cm tiefes Schlammloch übersehen und bin voll reingeheizt


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm, das ist schmutzig


----------



## benson78 (21. Oktober 2008)

So, ich präsentiere mein neues Bike!!!!
*Cube LTD Race 09 *
(Foto von meinem Ausritt Gestern. Es hat übrigens 1 Stunde gedauert bis alle Aufkleber runter waren. echt wahnsinn)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h.../1/2/7/5/4/8/_/large/IMG_5760.JPG[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Racer87 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub das Pferd hätte auch gern so ein Cube...is ja auch verständlich. 
Wieso hast du denn die Aufkleber abgemacht? Gut, is wohl Geschmackssache, ich würde si dranlassen. Aber schönes Bike, wenn auch noch nichts besonderes.


----------



## benson78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand es echt total überladen mit den Aufklebern. Viel zu bunt.
Jetzt sieht es schön "böse" aus .


----------



## Porno Bot (21. Oktober 2008)

poste noch mal ein Bild ohne die Aufkleber...interessiert mich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (21. Oktober 2008)

condition: used. 






entstanden gestern während einer Tour bei Ulm


----------



## benson78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Aufkleber hab ich ja gepostet. Ich hab noch ein Foto *mit*.
Bitte schön:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...1/2/7/5/4/8/_/medium/IMG_5756.JPG[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Porno Bot (22. Oktober 2008)

seh keinen Unterschied ausser an der Gabel. bitte einkreisen für die blinden unter uns


----------



## chris2305 (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Aufkleber auf den Laufrädern


----------



## Daniel1977 (22. Oktober 2008)

Stereo in Action am letzten Samstag in Serfaus....


















2500 HM Downhill mit fünf Seilbahnen!! Genial.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## colnagoboris (22. Oktober 2008)

mein CUBE cc Ltd mit extras !!!

Faltreifen, Ritchey WCS, Carbonspacer, Geiler Flaschenhalter, Mavic X 223 Disc, XTR Schaltzüge(quasi null reibung), BASSO Sattel, Salsaschnellspanner, XT-Shifter, Spank Lock Griffe, Ultraleichte Pedale(Hersteller unbekannt), Syncros Sattelstütze, Easton 70 Lenker usw. Es folgen noch Rot Eloxierte schrauben (der Optik wegen) !!!

Sorry, für die klingel, aber die habe ich extra für meine Kumpel´s, weil die sich immer so schön ärgern über das ding, von wegen Stilbruch und so-HI-HI HI !!! 
kann mir jemand sagen umwelche Pedale ea sich handelt ? sie sind sauleicht und haben austauschbare Imbusschrauben. für die gibt es doch auch einen Fachausdruck, für die imbusschrauben meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hast du da die Pumpe an der Gabel???


----------



## colnagoboris (22. Oktober 2008)

die fotos von den pedalen , wer kennt die ?
den ritchey WCS gibt es in matt und seit anscheinend neuestem im "Wet Look), der "Wet Look" gefiel mir besser.


----------



## Nuub (22. Oktober 2008)

@ chris2305

Ja hat er, voherige Seite


----------



## colnagoboris (22. Oktober 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hast du da die Pumpe an der Gabel???



ja, mit 4 kabelbindern gegen diebstahl geschützt, denn auf die schnelle geht die so schnell nicht ab, in der tasche unter dem sattel habe ich einen nagelknipser um sie im falle eines falles selbst abzubekommen.


----------



## chris2305 (22. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt erinnere ich mich an diese Geschichte.

Nur mal so. Es gibt soch nette kleine Druckpumpen, also die mit Druckluft, die würde wahrsch. sogar noch in deine Tasche passen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. Oktober 2008)

Die Pedale sind wohl diese hier:

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/8920.html

Sind von VP, werden aber auch unter der Marke Comus vertrieben.


----------



## colnagoboris (22. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den tip mit den Pedalen, das dürften sie sein. für den Preis sind die dinger erstaunlich leicht.


----------



## colnagoboris (22. Oktober 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Jetzt erinnere ich mich an diese Geschichte.
> 
> Nur mal so. Es gibt soch nette kleine Druckpumpen, also die mit Druckluft, die würde wahrsch. sogar noch in deine Tasche passen.


                 hast´e recht !!!

Die kleinen dinger mit der Druckluftpatrone von SKS ist das was ich mir laufen werde.


----------



## biker-tim (22. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Oktober 2008)

schlicht und sehr schick Vorallem das blau beim teamline und fox schriftzug setzten kleine, schöne akzente! (....mein gott klingt das *******..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (22. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schönes elite. Wasn das fürn Sattel den du da fährst???


----------



## gostereo (23. Oktober 2008)

mein schatz


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2008)

Was ist das für eine Variostütze? Hast du die Leitung von der mit klebeband angeklebt, oder was ist das schwarze?


----------



## gostereo (23. Oktober 2008)

das ist ne maverick. wirst aber nicht mehr finden. crank brothers hat maverick damals aufgekauft und vertreibt sie jetzt unter Joplin R.
kuckst du hier.
das schwarze ist tatsächlich klebeband. allerdings textilklebeband. hab ich unter den kabelbinder gemacht, damit der lack nicht zerkratzt.
mfg gostereo


----------



## biker-tim (23. Oktober 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes elite. Wasn das fürn Sattel den du da fährst???




Ist ein SLR TT in Weiß 135gramm


----------



## colnagoboris (24. Oktober 2008)

gostereo schrieb:


> das ist ne maverick. wirst aber nicht mehr finden. crank brothers hat maverick damals aufgekauft und vertreibt sie jetzt unter Joplin R.
> kuckst duhier.
> das schwarze ist tatsächlich klebeband. allerdings textilklebeband. hab ich unter den kabelbinder gemacht, damit der lack nicht zerkratzt.
> mfg gostereo



80 mtr. Klebeband als schutz gegen was ? Ist doch ein schönes Bike, aber diese Textilklebeschonbezugidee ist ein Sakrileg !!!
schnell gegen was schönes ändern.
Sonst besteht die Gefahr das Augenlicht zu verlieren !!!
NIX FÜR UNGUT !!!


----------



## chris2305 (24. Oktober 2008)

Macht er bestimmt, wenn du deine Pumpe nicht mehr an der Gabel mit Kabelbindern fest machst.

Ebenso nix für ungut, aber wenn er so seinen Lack schützen will. Bitte
Gibt aber auch dafür nette Aufkleber


----------



## barbarissima (24. Oktober 2008)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> Stereo in Action am letzten Samstag in Serfaus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spitzenmäßige Bilder!  
Das nenne ich artgerechte Haltung! 
(Warum liegt das eine Fahrrad da rum? Hat der Fahrer nen Adler gemacht, oder war das der Fotograf?)


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2008)

AmPoPo Pedale sind super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo Pedale sind super



Die Marke kenn ich ja gar nicht, sind die teuer?


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2008)

unbezahlbar


----------



## barbarissima (24. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> unbezahlbar


----------



## Daniel1977 (24. Oktober 2008)

@Bärbel:

Der Adler lebt noch  Das war der Fotograf. Einmal mit Profis arbeiten. Ich hab ihm noch gesagt er soll seinen Stevenshobel nicht so nah an die Fotostrecke legen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## barbarissima (24. Oktober 2008)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> @Bärbel:
> 
> Der Adler lebt noch  Das war der Fotograf. Einmal mit Profis arbeiten. Ich hab ihm noch gesagt er soll seinen Stevenshobel nicht so nah an die Fotostrecke legen.
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt 
Aber das mit dem Stevenshobel geht natürlich gar nicht


----------



## ratko (24. Oktober 2008)

Von der heutigen Tour:











Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gostereo (24. Oktober 2008)

bist wohl viel strasse gefahren, wa?


----------



## d.a.Danny (24. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein Winter Acid.....


----------



## Fury (25. Oktober 2008)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> An nem schwarzen hätte das vielleicht noch gepasst, aber wenn ich das Bike sehe, ist die Gabel zu auffällig - sogar auffälliger als die freshe Lackierung..



vielleicht ist es so besser jetzt?


----------



## Fury (25. Oktober 2008)

ich möchte mal wissen wie das mit den großen bilder funktioniert...






jetzt glaub ich weiss ichs...


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2008)

uff.....wasn das fürn stereo=? Hast du aber echt gut gemacht! Was isn das für ne Upside-down gfabel? und wie viel geld steckt dadrin (würd mich jetzt einfach mal interessieren..)?...Schööne blaue akzentchen haste da.:!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Oktober 2008)

Ne Maverick-Gabel sieht man nicht oft an einem Cube(eigentlich gar nicht). Biste zufrieden mit dem Teil?


----------



## Fury (25. Oktober 2008)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ne Maverick-Gabel sieht man nicht oft an einem Cube(eigentlich gar nicht). Biste zufrieden mit dem Teil?



ich kann nur sagen 

die schluckt echt alles


----------



## Fury (25. Oktober 2008)

so siehts nach einem ordnungsgemäßem einsatz aus...


----------



## Schmiddi07 (25. Oktober 2008)

Find die Kunstoffscheibe hinter dem Ritzelpaket ja irgendwie unpassend.War der original da dran??? Ansonsten Super Teil  Bist du mit dem Monarch zufriden?

Gruß


----------



## Fury (25. Oktober 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Find die Kunstoffscheibe hinter dem Ritzelpaket ja irgendwie unpassend.War der original da dran??? Ansonsten Super Teil  Bist du mit dem Monarch zufriden?
> 
> Gruß



mit der kunststoffscheibe verbindet mich eine hassliebe ich mag sie eigentlich nicht, finde aber den schutz gut, wenn die kette bei der wilden hatz doch mal rausspringt. ich glaube, ich baue die trotzdem wieder aus...

der monarch passt super. sensibler wie der rp23 aber weniger optionen. hier gilt für mich einfach weniger ist mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (27. Oktober 2008)

hier ein aktuelles bild meines cc´s, hab die RIGIDA TAURUS gegen           Mavic X 223 Disc ausgetauscht. die Formula Bremsscheiben habe ich gegen 2 mm starke scheiben eines anderen herstellers ausgetauscht. die Formulascheiben haben nur 1,9 mm. seitdem ist mein bike leichter, und es schleift /quitscht und klirrt nichtsmehr. die formulascheiben sind zu "wabbelig", zu instabil. Meine Endlösung !!!! Die RR faltreifen habe ich mit extraleichten Schwalbeschläuchen kombiniert, dazwischen antiplattband aus Kevlar. Das ergebnis ;nie wieder plattfuß, und weniger gewicht. denn besonders pannensicher sind die RR´s nicht, dafür schön leicht und kaum rollwiderstand. jetzt brauche ich noch edle naben, ich kann zwar nicht stricken, aber dafür umspeichen  !?


----------



## ratko (27. Oktober 2008)

@Boris

ich hab auch das 2008er cc gehabt und fand es echt super. Die Acid Geometrie hat mir sehr zugesagt, außerdem war die Ausstattung für das Geld einfach top. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum Du so viel zusätzliches Geld dafür ausgibst. Theoretisch hättest Du Dir auch gleich das Reaction holen können und hättest die leichteren Teile schon drauf gehabt und zudem noch einen viel leichteren Rahmen. Vielleicht macht es Dir einfach Spaß rumzubasteln. Im Großen und Ganzen ein schönes Rad, und die Luftpumpe ist nun endlich an der richtigen Stelle. Hatte schon befürchtet, dass Du sie mit Kabelbindern an der Felge fixierst, damit sie Dir während der Fahrt niemand klauen kann.

Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> die Formula Bremsscheiben habe ich gegen 2 mm starke scheiben eines anderen herstellers ausgetauscht. die Formulascheiben haben nur 1,9 mm. seitdem ist mein bike leichter, und es schleift /quitscht und klirrt nichtsmehr. die formulascheiben sind zu "wabbelig", zu instabil. Meine Endlösung !!!!


 
Welchen Hersteller hast du denn gewählt für deine Scheiben?


----------



## colnagoboris (27. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt schon, ich bastle gerne rum, zumal ich im Sömmer seit jahren bei meinem Fahrradhändler während der Saison arbeite. der hat mir auch das cc verkauft, zu einem preis bei dem ich einfach nicht nein sagen konnte.
habe mich nun auch für ritchey WCS lenker und sattelstütze entschieden und gleich bestellt (der vorbau ist ja schon ein WCS 4 axis). wieder ein paar gramm wenigerund ein gewinn an OPTIK der kilos wert ist !!!
habe mir auch den absoluten klassiker gekauft, den Selle Italia Flite. altbewährtes eben, hatte ich auch auf meinem ersten bike, nach ca. 1000 km (einreiten) geht dieser sattel die perfekte Symbiose mit meinem Hinter`n ein !!!


----------



## FleetCaN (27. Oktober 2008)

Mal nen paar andere Bilder...


----------



## colnagoboris (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welchen Hersteller hast du denn gewählt für deine Scheiben?



die scheiben habe ich von einem kumpel bekommen, ich glaube es sind AVID oder SHIMANO scheiben. die scheibenbremsenprofis hier im forum erkennen sie bestimmt anhand des bildes.


----------



## colnagoboris (28. Oktober 2008)

wer hat 32 loch naben (6 loch) die edel/billig/langlebig und in gutem zustand sind ?
ich habe noch das urmodell der Marzochi BOMBER 2 in roteloxiert, sowie die die kultsattelstütze von Syncros. Evt. hat jemand oben genannte naben im tausch dagegen für mich ?


----------



## HILLKILLER (28. Oktober 2008)

@colnagoboris:Nein Antwort C, die Scheiben sind von Magura


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2008)

Mein Fritzz mit neuen Bremsen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (28. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welchen Hersteller hast du denn gewählt für deine Scheiben?



hast du es schon gelesen ? Mit Kennerblick wurde sie als MAGURA scheibe identifiziert !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mein Fritzz mit neuen Bremsen:



Was sind das für welche? Formula .....(mega, k24, k18, bianco, puro, the one)....soweit war ich schon


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2008)

Formula K24


----------



## fissenid (29. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Was sind das für welche? Formula .....(mega, k24, k18, bianco, puro, the one)....soweit war ich schon



und welche Scheiben sind das???? auch Formula??


----------



## chief70 (29. Oktober 2008)

sind Formula


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Oktober 2008)

220er scheiben von formula haben einen alu öhh, shit mir liegts auf der zunge...Naja, ich denke mal es ist klar was gemeint ist. Den alu blablabla gibts sogar in versch. farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Rotor


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Oktober 2008)

vielen dank


----------



## colnagoboris (29. Oktober 2008)

ich habe eine Reba Motion Control - Pop Lock -  bla-bla-bla...... !
zurzeit mit 80mm Federweg, meines wissens kann man sie auf 100mm Federweg erhöhen/umbauen. Bin gelernter KFZ. Mech. und daher Handwerklich geschickt, wer kann mir sagen oder eine bebilderte Umbauanleitung senden ?  Der Lenkkopfwinkel am CUBE cc Rahmen ist dann zwar verändert, liegt meiner einschätzung nach immernoch im bereich des "gutfahrbaren" !!!
Die Reba ist meiner meinung nach eine geniale Gabel, mit 20mm mehr Federweg wird sie noch ne´n tick genialer !!!


----------



## beeus (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

nachdem mir meine altes bike geklaut wurde ich aber doch wieder etwas Sport treiben will, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem schönen CUBE.

Vor 2 Tagen hatte ich das Glück gleich 2 Cubes zu testen. Das Glück dabei war das beide Preiskategorien die ich ins Auge gefasst hatte genau in meiner Größe vor Ort waren.

Da ich leider nicht wirklich das Geld habe, hatte ich mit dem AIM geliebäugelt, muss aber nach der Testfahrt sagen, dass dies nun aus der Konkurrenz fällt.

Ich habe vor hauptsächlich im Wald zu fahren, nix wildes, aber auch nicht zu brav, muss ja schliesslich erstmal bissel Erfahrung sammeln.

Hierzu habe ich mich entschieden meine Auswahl auf das

LTD PRO milky green (sieht einfach superschick aus) Preis: ca. 749
LTD PRO COMP (weches ich Probegefahren bin und sehr zufrieden war) Preis ca. 649

zu beschränken.

Ist der Unterschied bei den Komponenten gerechtfertigt, kenne mich das leider nicht so aus.Preispanne schwank zw. 100-200.

Wie gesagt bin Anfänger, ist der Unterschied dann spürbar? zb bei den Bremsen? Muss zugeben das mir das milky ein bisschen besser gefällt, ich es aber leider nur von Fotos kenne.

Zudem noch die Frage: Wie schaut es mit dem reinigen eines weiss-pulverbeschichteten Bikes aus? Kriegt man den Dreck restlos/gut/rel. einfach wieder weg? 

Danke im voraus über eure Meinungen und Ratschläge!!

gruss beeus


----------



## Fury (30. Oktober 2008)

beeus schrieb:


> Zudem noch die Frage: Wie schaut es mit dem reinigen eines weiss-pulverbeschichteten Bikes aus? Kriegt man den Dreck restlos/gut/rel. einfach wieder weg?
> gruss beeus



ja, wird problemlos wieder sauber. die oberfläche ist glatt glänzend, da klebt so schnell nichts dauerhaft.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2008)

beeus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nachdem mir meine altes bike geklaut wurde ich aber doch wieder etwas Sport treiben will, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem schönen CUBE.
> 
> ...



Hast du schonmal an das Cube Acid gedacht? Kostet 700Euro und es gibt es in sehr schönem blau und grau, was auch ganz schick ist. Mein Bruder fährt es (also das 2009er) und ich bin auch schon etwas damit gefahren und ich muss sagen, es ist echt super. Auch die Hayes Bremsen ziehen doch recht gut. Und mit XT Schaltwer, Rock Shox gabel, usw.kann man eigtl. nicht viel falsch machen!


----------



## rockshox12 (30. Oktober 2008)

Mein CUbe


----------



## BeginnerX (30. Oktober 2008)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> ich habe eine Reba Motion Control - Pop Lock -  bla-bla-bla...... !
> zurzeit mit 80mm Federweg, meines wissens kann man sie auf 100mm Federweg erhöhen/umbauen. Bin gelernter KFZ. Mech. und daher Handwerklich geschickt, wer kann mir sagen oder eine bebilderte Umbauanleitung senden ?  Der Lenkkopfwinkel am CUBE cc Rahmen ist dann zwar verändert, liegt meiner einschätzung nach immernoch im bereich des "gutfahrbaren" !!!
> Die Reba ist meiner meinung nach eine geniale Gabel, mit 20mm mehr Federweg wird sie noch ne´n tick genialer !!!



Vielleicht hilft dir das:

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-410-762-000%202006%20Pike%20Reba%20RVL%20Dual%20Air%20Service%20Guide.pdf

Bei meinem Händler war der Umbau auf 100 mm beim Fahrrad Neukauf umsonst, ansonsten hätte der Umbau 20 Euro gekostet...

Jetzt kannst du entscheiden ob du es selbst probieren willst oder dir einen Händler suchst...

Also die 100 mm lohnen sich auf jeden fall, viel Spaß damit...


----------



## barbarissima (30. Oktober 2008)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> Mein CUbe


 
Das ist ja mal ne krasse Farbkombination  Sieht das wirklich so aus, oder kommt es auf dem Foto nur orange-blau rüber?


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Oktober 2008)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> ich habe eine Reba Motion Control - Pop Lock -  bla-bla-bla...... !
> zurzeit mit 80mm Federweg, meines wissens kann man sie auf 100mm Federweg erhöhen/umbauen. Bin gelernter KFZ. Mech. und daher Handwerklich geschickt, wer kann mir sagen oder eine bebilderte Umbauanleitung senden ?  Der Lenkkopfwinkel am CUBE cc Rahmen ist dann zwar verändert, liegt meiner einschätzung nach immernoch im bereich des "gutfahrbaren" !!!
> Die Reba ist meiner meinung nach eine geniale Gabel, mit 20mm mehr Federweg wird sie noch ne´n tick genialer !!!



Bilder und Anleitung

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshox12 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja ist orange-blau, die Farben kommen aber leider auf dem Foto nicht richtig raus (licht und Schlamm =D)


----------



## beeus (30. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal an das Cube Acid gedacht? Kostet 700Euro und es gibt es in sehr schönem blau und grau, was auch ganz schick ist. Mein Bruder fährt es (also das 2009er) und ich bin auch schon etwas damit gefahren und ich muss sagen, es ist echt super. Auch die Hayes Bremsen ziehen doch recht gut. Und mit XT Schaltwer, Rock Shox gabel, usw.kann man eigtl. nicht viel falsch machen!




Ja klar hab alle Preisklassen abgechekt.Aber vom aussehen sagen mir eben die beiden am meisten zu.

Aber bisher wurde nur eine Frage beantwortetaber glaub is auch falsches thread hier

trotzdem dürft ihr gerne noch was sagen

beeus


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2008)

Also Ich denke mal du willst das Comp mit den Scheibenbremsen. Und wenn man sich dann im Vergleich dazu das Pro ansieht, dann bemerkt man keinen großen Unterschied. Sogar das Gewicht ist gleich. Und von daher würde ich behaupten, dass es recht egal ist, welches du davon nimmst (also ausstattungstechnisch gesehen). Vll. gefällt dir ja das Rot am Pro, so wie mir, dann hohl dir eben das, wenn nicht dann spar geld und nimm das Comp
Habe aber noch keines von beiden getestet, von daher, kann ich das nicht gut beurteilen. Fals ich gerad Müll geschrieben habe, klärt mich auf
Ah doch, einen Unterschied habe ich. Das Comp hat eine Schlechtere Kurbel und alles was an der dranhängt als das Pro.


----------



## beeus (31. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also Ich denke mal du willst das Comp mit den Scheibenbremsen. Und wenn man sich dann im Vergleich dazu das Pro ansieht, dann bemerkt man keinen großen Unterschied. Sogar das Gewicht ist gleich. Und von daher würde ich behaupten, dass es recht egal ist, welches du davon nimmst (also ausstattungstechnisch gesehen). Vll. gefällt dir ja das Rot am Pro, so wie mir, dann hohl dir eben das, wenn nicht dann spar geld und nimm das Comp
> Habe aber noch keines von beiden getestet, von daher, kann ich das nicht gut beurteilen. Fals ich gerad Müll geschrieben habe, klärt mich auf
> Ah doch, einen Unterschied habe ich. Das Comp hat eine Schlechtere Kurbel und alles was an der dranhängt als das Pro.




das pro is grün
das comp is rot+ohne scheibenbremsen


----------



## beeus (31. Oktober 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> ja, wird problemlos wieder sauber. die oberfläche ist glatt glänzend, da klebt so schnell nichts dauerhaft.




naja glatt find ich das nicht grade am testbike waren ein paar winzige spritzer die ich mit spucke und finger weggerieben habe deswegen hatte ich gefragt, ging zwar weg aber kleine reste blieben dran, hab aber auch nicht zu arg gerubbelt
nicht, dass das bike sich noch in mich verguckt


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Oktober 2008)

Nimm das LTD Pro! Unterschiede zum LTD Comp: Die Gabel, beim Pro ne Tora SL Solo Air und beim Comp nur ne Tora Stahlfedergebel. Die Kurbel, beim Pro mit integriertem Innenlager und beim Comp ein veraltetes Octalink-System. 
Ich würde sogar noch ein paar Euros mehr investieren und ein LTD Team nehmen, schon alleine weil zwischen der Tora und der Reba Welten liegen. Und die K18 Bremsen am Team sind auch nochmal ein Tick besser als die Stroker vom Pro/Comp.


----------



## chris2305 (31. Oktober 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nimm das LTD Pro! Unterschiede zum LTD Comp: Die Gabel, beim Pro ne Tora SL Solo Air und beim Comp nur ne Tora Stahlfedergebel. Die Kurbel, beim Pro mit integriertem Innenlager und beim Comp ein veraltetes Octalink-System.
> Ich würde sogar noch ein paar Euros mehr investieren und ein LTD Team nehmen, schon alleine weil zwischen der Tora und der Reba Welten liegen. Und die K18 Bremsen am Team sind auch nochmal ein Tick besser als die Stroker vom Pro/Comp.



Der Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!


----------



## Fury (31. Oktober 2008)

beeus schrieb:


> nicht, dass das bike sich noch in mich verguckt





mein milky green wurde immer problemlos sauber, von daher sehe ich absolut keine probleme


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2008)

beeus schrieb:


> das pro is grün
> das comp is rot+ohne scheibenbremsen



Ich habe von den 2009ern geredet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (31. Oktober 2008)

Er meint aber Auslaufmodelle, wahrscheinlich die, die auch bei H&S angeboten werden, da gibt es nÃ¤mlich das 08er Comp fÃ¼r 650â¬. Das 09er kostet ja 800â¬. Die Austattung dÃ¼rfte also von den aktuellen Modellen abweichen (z.B. keine Tora SL bei dem Pro)

GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auch schon von den 2009er Modellen geschrieben. Die 2008er Modelle laufen eh bald aus. Bei www.mhw-bike-house.de gibt es Beides. 
Habe dort schon 2 Cube`s gekauft. Nur gute Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht. Sie haben zur Zeit noch gute Angebote, was 2008er Modelle betrifft. Und die 09er Palette gibt`s auch schon.

Ich finde fÃ¼r eine Hardtail sollte man schon knappe 1000â¬ hinlegen. Dann hat man eine gute grundsolide Austattung. Und der FahrspaÃ ist auch grÃ¶Ãer.


----------



## beeus (31. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich habe von den 2009ern geredet



achso uuuuups
ich von den alten modellen


----------



## beeus (31. Oktober 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon von den 2009er Modellen geschrieben. Die 2008er Modelle laufen eh bald aus. Bei www.mhw-bike-house.de gibt es Beides.
> Habe dort schon 2 Cube`s gekauft. Nur gute Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht. Sie haben zur Zeit noch gute Angebote, was 2008er Modelle betrifft. Und die 09er Palette gibt`s auch schon.
> 
> Ich finde für eine Hardtail sollte man schon knappe 1000 hinlegen. Dann hat man eine gute grundsolide Austattung. Und der Fahrspaß ist auch größer.




das würde ich ja gerne, eig hab ich mir ein Limit bei 600 gesetzt.150 mehr sind schon mehr als zu viel, also ist ein 1000er nicht drin.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. November 2008)

beeus schrieb:


> das würde ich ja gerne, eig hab ich mir ein Limit bei 600 gesetzt.150 mehr sind schon mehr als zu viel, also ist ein 1000er nicht drin.



Knappes Budget wenn man bedenkt, dass du noch Ausrüstung, Klamotten usw. kaufen musst/willst.
Vielleicht ne Finanzierung von ein paar Euros? Läuft bei mhw-bike-house problemlos und unkompliziert.


----------



## Ryo (1. November 2008)

Bei dem traumhaften Wetter heute musste man natürlich aufs Rad steigen  Bin auf den Spuren der Römer "geradelt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiddi07 (1. November 2008)

Ryo schrieb:


> Bei dem traumhaften Wetter heute musste man natürlich aufs Rad steigen  Bin auf den Spuren der Römer "geradelt"
> [/IMG]



Traumhaftes Wetter??? Wo??  ...wohl eher traumhaft=Bike und Wetter=bes***** 

Hast ja jetzt auch weisse Pedale  

Gruß von dem mit dem anderen roten Rad


----------



## Ryo (1. November 2008)

Also hier im Remstal schien den ganzen Tag die Sonne und es war sogar richtig angenehm, siehe letztes Bild, da sieht man doch überall Sonnenstrahlen


----------



## Schmiddi07 (1. November 2008)

Ok hast recht...na hier im Bergischen Land sind wir weit von Sonnenstrahlen entfernt...deshalb die Frage.


----------



## beeus (1. November 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Knappes Budget wenn man bedenkt, dass du noch Ausrüstung, Klamotten usw. kaufen musst/willst.
> Vielleicht ne Finanzierung von ein paar Euros? Läuft bei mhw-bike-house problemlos und unkompliziert.



ja als student ist halt nicht mehr drin.hat sich aber nun alles erledigt.Beim örtlichen händler haben sie ein comp rumstehen meine größe ich kriege 20%, also zahle 640 und kann es wie ich lustig bin finanzieren.(sogar billiger als im WWW)
Habe keine Kosten für den Versand der online ja nochmal mit 30 zu buche schlägt, von dem Service mal ganz zu schweigen.Habe 2 Inspektionen+Einstellung nach 2-3Wochen für umme.

Das milky hätte ich zwar gern mal in Natura betrachtet, aber erstens kostet es mehr und das Geld habe ich nicht, oder ich kaufe es gebraucht für 650 wo man aber nie weiss woran man genau is, also quintessenz ich nehme das comp.Ist ja nicht so das ich es hässlich finde

Klamotten habe ich schon, Helm+Lichter. Kommen halt noch Sachen wie Strebenschutz,Schloss,Barends dazu wobei ich da hoffe noch einen kleinen Deal mit dem Händler zu machen.
Aber da dieser bisher echt super nett war, seh ich das kein allzu großes Problem, schliesslich wird er in Zukunft den ein oder anderen  an mir verdienen.

beeus


----------



## rockshox12 (1. November 2008)

@Ryo warum keine Klickpedale?


----------



## Ryo (1. November 2008)

Es waren anfangs Shimano Klicks montiert, aber ich fühl mich mit Klicks auf Trails einfach  nicht wohl (was wohl daran liegt, dass ich schon 2x den Boden geknutscht hab weil ich nicht rechtzeitig aus den Dingern rausgekommen bin^^)


----------



## CrankHannes (1. November 2008)

ich mags


----------



## beeus (2. November 2008)

für mich das schönste bike in die welt hinein


----------



## druha78 (2. November 2008)

Ryo schrieb:


> Es waren anfangs Shimano Klicks montiert, aber ich fühl mich mit Klicks auf Trails einfach  nicht wohl (was wohl daran liegt, dass ich schon 2x den Boden geknutscht hab weil ich nicht rechtzeitig aus den Dingern rausgekommen bin^^)



 Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt: Könnt mir nicht vorstellen, ohne Klickies zu fahren, vor allem dann, wenn´s so richtig ungemütlich wird...


----------



## rockshox12 (2. November 2008)

Ryo schrieb:


> Es waren anfangs Shimano Klicks montiert, aber ich fühl mich mit Klicks auf Trails einfach  nicht wohl (was wohl daran liegt, dass ich schon 2x den Boden geknutscht hab weil ich nicht rechtzeitig aus den Dingern rausgekommen bin^^)


=D aso hat mich schon gewundert. naja mit Klickis bin ich auch noch nicht soo sicher, aber dafür hab ich dann einfach die andere Seite des Pedals .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (2. November 2008)

druha78 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt: Könnt mir nicht vorstellen, ohne Klickies zu fahren, vor allem dann, wenn´s so richtig ungemütlich wird...



Aus welchen Gründen?
Nun Geschmäcker sind verschieden  Ich hab den Klickies ja nicht abgeschworen, wenn ich eine "normale Tour" mache (kann meine Freundin zB nicht fürs ruppige Gelände gewinnen*g*), also nur Straße und Waldautobahn dann hab ich die Klickies montiert.
Doch bei Singletrails und ähnlichen Späßen, sind mir die Lo Mags angenehmer. Der Halt mit den Dingern ist super und wenns mal brenzlig wird hat man den Fuß sofort auf dem Boden.


----------



## druha78 (2. November 2008)

Das Ausklicken geschieht bei mir mittlerweile automatisch, deswegen will ich unter keinen Umständen auf die "feste Bindung" mit dem Fahrrad verzichten. Ich fühle mich ehrlich gesagt irgendwie unsicher auf den Flachpedalen, nachdem ich sie die letzten 12 Monate nicht mehr gefahren bin...

Aber nun zurück zu den Bildern! ;-)


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. November 2008)

Kaum fährt man die Würfel von CUBE eine Woche nicht aus werden sie ganz wild irgendwie...


Meiner war heute gar nicht zu bändigen...



Nach einer kurzen Pause kam ich zurück und dachte ich seh nicht richtig: Er hatte sich kurzer Hand zum Trainieren an dieses Geländer geschmissen, was sonst nur für Wanderer und Läufer gedacht ist (siehe Schild) 




Danach konnte ich ihn gerade so davon abhalten die vermoderten Überreste einer Mini-Northshore Strecke unter die Räder zu nehmen...


Geht's euch manchmahl auch so? 


Die Dart3 wurde inzwischen durch das Finanzamt gegen eine Reba getauscht und nach der heutigen Tour kann ich sagen, die Steuerrückzahlung wurde sinnvoll angelegt 


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Blades (2. November 2008)

Ist das ein altes Acid ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. November 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> Ist das ein altes Acid ?



Ist ein Comp von 06.
Hab es mir Anfang dieses Jahres zu einem guten Preis bei H&S gekauft. Wollte ursprünglich ein Aim oder Analog, bin aber im Nachhinhein doch froh, dass es das Comp geworden ist.

NaitsirhC


----------



## Ryo (2. November 2008)

Heute bekams nur kurz Auslauf, kurze Heimrunde durchs Beutental und auf den Hohen Staufen


----------



## Opernfreunde (2. November 2008)

Mein CUBE heute bei Super November Wetter.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2008)

Jap, das Novemberwetter halt  (hatte heute nochmal die kleinen 180er dran...)


----------



## Deleted 124102 (2. November 2008)

So, hier mal mein selbst zusammengebautes:







Rahmen		Cube Alu 6061 RFR-Geometry Hardtail
Sattel		Specialized Indie XC Sport Sattel
Sattelstütze	Suntour Parallelogramm Sattelstütze SP-NCX-D8
Steuersatz		Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert
Lenker		Ritchey - Pro MTB OS Flat Lenker 31,8mm
Vorbau Syntace - F119 Vorbau 31,8mm
Griffe		Specialized BG Comfort Locking Grip
Barends		Specialized P1 Overendz Bar Ends
Schalthebel	XT Schalt-/Bremshebel Dual Control ST-M760
Bremsen Shimano - LX M580 Felgenbremse V-Brake
Bremshebel	XT Schalt-/Bremshebel Dual Control ST-M760
Kurbel Shimano LX Kurbel FC-M 582 44-32-22 Zähne
Pedale Crank Brothers Smarty Black/white
Tretlager Shimano - LX/XT FC-M770 Hollowtech II
Schaltwerk Shimano - XT 2008 M770 Schaltwerk 8/9-fach inverse
Umwerfer Shimano - SLX 2009 Umwerfer
Kassette Shimano - LX M580 9-fach Kassette 32T
Kette Shimano HG93
Gabel Magura - Laurin Canti/Disc Gabel mit Remote für Albert Select Modell 2007 85mm
Reifen Schwalbe HURRICANE Performance Line 26x2,00
Felgen		Rigida Sphinx UP
Naben Shimano VR:RM40/HR:RM30
Tacho SIGMA SPORT BC 1106 Black Edition 
Beleuchtung	V: Fenix L2D Q5  H: Sigma Micro LED
Einsatzbereich	Tour/Cross
Gewicht		ab ca. 13kg

Der Ursprung war mal ein Cube AIM 2008, aber ausser rahmen, steuersatz und laufräder hab ich alles geändert.
Als nächstes kommen die Laufräder drann und dann mal sehen evt ne HS33.
Die weißen Beklebungen am rahmen habe ich auch selber gemacht.
Hoffe euch gefällts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (3. November 2008)

CrankHannes schrieb:


> ich mags




ICH AUCH!!

Das ist ja mal wirklich ein Feuerstuhl, fährt sich bestimmt Geil. 
Farblich & Komponenten, um die Kurbel und Flaschenhalter herum, einwandfrei! Nur hätte "ich" die Flaschenhalter durch hochwertigere ersetz, und anstelle der XT mindestens eine XTR 08 montiert....Das würde deine Edles Racebike nochmal aufpeppen!

Geiles Teil! 

XzippO​


----------



## Danielsan79 (3. November 2008)

> ich mags



Was mir an diesem Fahrrad nicht gefällt ist der große Rahmen aber das kann man ja nicht ändern 

Weiterhin finde ich die Flschenhalter irgendwie komisch, sind das schwere 08/15 Metallhalter  Dann noch der umgedrehte Vorbau mit "Höcker" ärgert das Auge des Betrachters  Ansonsten ist das Fahrrad schön, ist ja auch bis auf die Schnellspanner denke ich standard.


----------



## Jibbytom (6. November 2008)

Hier mein neues,.....naja fast neues


----------



## CubeAms125 (6. November 2008)

Sieht echt top aus!!

Was sind das für Schnellspanner bzw. Sattelschnellspanner?


----------



## Sunset (6. November 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Sieht echt top aus!!
> 
> Was sind das für Schnellspanner bzw. Sattelschnellspanner?


 
Hope


----------



## trek 6500 (6. November 2008)

pipe zero : recht schwer , für´n ht !!!??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124102 (7. November 2008)

Naja, gemessen mit der satteltasche welche werkzeug und schlauch beinhaltet (da sie immer dran ist hab ich sie mitgewogen) und eben den schweren teilen wie sattelstütze, ergogriffe und ergobarends.
Da ich das rad sehr häufig brauche um auch zur arbeit zu fahren, will ich mich von diesen teilen nicht trennen um sie gegen leichtere zu ersetzen.
Zudem ist der rahmen auch "relativ" schwer.

Mal schaun was ich noch alles erleichtern kann.


----------



## Paddy (7. November 2008)

hab auch endlich eins . ganze 100 km alt. naja, alles serie bis auf die sigma. die hab ich jetzt auch andersrum montiert, sieht  besser aus


----------



## CubeMike (7. November 2008)

Hab auch eins ;-)

Macht schon Spass... auch wenns kein Fully ist!


----------



## colnagoboris (7. November 2008)

CubeMike schrieb:


> Hab auch eins ;-)
> 
> Macht schon Spass... auch wenns kein Fully ist!



mein CUBE cc ist auch kein Fully, aber ich machte mir den spass und habe die BIG BETTY (Ballonreifen) VON SCHWALBE aufgezogen. mit 2,5 - 3,00 bar schlucken die dinger am hinterbau einiges weg. zudem rollen die dinger wie der teufel, trotz relativ niedrigem reifendruck. mit dem antiplattband aus KEVLAR zwischen schlauch und reifenmuß es schon mit dem teufel zugehen bis ich ne´n plattfuss kriege !!!        

*  DAS BESTE*

WENN ICH 4,5 BAR AUF DIE REIFEN PUMPE; ROLLT DAS BIKE WIE MEIN RENNRAD !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. November 2008)

und dazu wesentlich mehr grip als mit den typischen CC Reifen! Echt top so freeride reifen usw. am Hardtail. Is zwar nich jedermanns falls, aber naja...
Achja: Bei uns gibts Nachwuchs...Seit ca 3 Wochen leiustet ein 2009er Acid dem Stereo gesellschaft....Werde das Acid jetzt auch selbst für ne woche fahren, da meine gabel eingeschickt ist..Mal gespannt wie es sich schlägt


----------



## casiosv (7. November 2008)

hab meins auch mal wieder aufgebaut, nachdem es gut ein halbes jahr im keller lag...


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. November 2008)

casiosv schrieb:


> hab meins auch mal wieder aufgebaut, nachdem es gut ein halbes jahr im keller lag...



Was macht es denn solange im Keller? 

Da ist es eindeutig falsch aufgehoben...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## trek 6500 (7. November 2008)

..schöner frizz - ja , und eindeutig zu schade für´s gewölbe !!!!


----------



## Lostpilot (7. November 2008)

Jo, dann mag ich mal mein noch sauberes und neues AMS125 vorstellen:






Morgen wird es eingeweiht


----------



## Lostpilot (7. November 2008)

Oops, Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (8. November 2008)

casiosv schrieb:


> hab meins auch mal wieder aufgebaut, nachdem es gut ein halbes jahr im keller lag...



Supergeiler Aufbau.RESPEKT und


----------



## ratko (8. November 2008)

Von der gestrigen Tour:






Hab gestern zum ersten Mal meine Sigma Powerled ausprobiert. Fazit: eine günstige Lösung, um sicher nach Hause zu kommen, allerdings darf man für 100 keine Wunder erwarten.






Gruß


----------



## Assfight (8. November 2008)

Was sind das eig. immer für LRS an den Cubes? z.B. DT Swiss XPW1600, was kann man über die sagen?


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. November 2008)

letzte woche aufm unternberg ruhpolding TRAUMWETTER


----------



## barbarissima (8. November 2008)

Ich sitze hier am PC und sabbere fast auf die Tastatur  

An dem Bild ist alles spitzenmäßig: Die Location, das Wetter, ach ja und natürlich das Bike


----------



## M-Cube (8. November 2008)

Mein AMS 125 im Einsatz


----------



## Ryo (8. November 2008)

Ey n Gmünder  Nachbar wo warst du da unterwegs?


----------



## Lostpilot (8. November 2008)

Lauter Nachbarn (Gmünd, Lorch, Heubach)  Da können wir ja mal einen Thread unter der Rubrik Biketreffen in und um Schw. Gmünd starten.


----------



## Ryo (8. November 2008)

Jup gute Idee  "Arbeitsfläche" haben wir ja genug*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beeus (8. November 2008)

so seit gestern in meinem Besitz.ENDLICH bin ich auch eine Würfelbesitzer!!


----------



## M-Cube (9. November 2008)

des war auf ner netten Waldabfahrt von Utzstetten nach Täferrot, macht richtig Laune da runter zu fahren, schön weicher Tannnadelboden mit richtig flow 

das mit Thread is ne gute Idee, vllt könn mer ma die ein oder andere Runde drehn...
Heubach/Rosenstein bin ich öfters unterwegs


----------



## agnes (9. November 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Was sind das eig. immer für LRS an den Cubes? z.B. DT Swiss XPW1600, was kann man über die sagen?




das würde ich gerne auch mal wissen. da mein bestelltes ams diese felgen auch drauf hat.


----------



## jan84 (9. November 2008)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> mein CUBE cc ist auch kein Fully, aber ich machte mir den spass und habe die BIG BETTY (Ballonreifen) VON SCHWALBE aufgezogen. mit 2,5 - 3,00 bar schlucken die dinger am hinterbau einiges weg. [...]



Fahr mal mit 1,5 bis 2,5 Bar, viel mehr hat im Gelände in den Reifen nichts verloren. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. November 2008)

Endlich mal geschaft den Dreck des Sommers zu entfernen 

Nun im unfreiwilligen Winteroutfit, ohne Barends...





Und so schauts nun aus:





PS: Sattelneigung is so gewollt sieht komisch aus, sitzt sich aber gut 

HK


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. November 2008)

Sieht sehr nett aus, wofür ist der Ring am Flaschenhalter?
Die Cantibolzen würde ich noch rausdrehen...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (9. November 2008)

Unterstützt die Flaschenhalterverschraubung -> eine Gewindehülse ist nichmehr allzufest...da es sonst klappert und auf den Halter will ich nicht verzichten...mal sehen, kommt Zeit kommt Rat.

ja stimmt, naja bei Gelegenheit 

HK


----------



## beeus (9. November 2008)

Mensch jetzt hab ichs heute endlich geschafft den Würfel auszufahren.

Zum Glück war der Platten 3km vorm rettenden Zuhause, also nicht allzuweit. Trotzdem hätte ich mir die Jungfernfahrt angehnehmer vorgestellt. Naja


----------



## Cubeflizer (9. November 2008)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Unterstützt die Flaschenhalterverschraubung -> eine Gewindehülse ist nichmehr allzufest...da es sonst klappert und auf den Halter will ich nicht verzichten...mal sehen, kommt Zeit kommt Rat.



Dann würde ich den Rahmen mal zu deinem Händler bringen.
Entweder macht der die hülsen wieder fest oder (wie es bei mir war) du bekommst einen Neuenrahmen, jedoch waren bei mir die hülsen nciht nur locker sondern der Rahmen an der Stelle eingerissen ...

grüße Cubeflizer


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. November 2008)

Cubeflizer schrieb:


> Dann würde ich den Rahmen mal zu deinem Händler bringen.
> Entweder macht der die hülsen wieder fest oder (wie es bei mir war) du bekommst einen Neuenrahmen, jedoch waren bei mir die hülsen nciht nur locker sondern der Rahmen an der Stelle eingerissen ...
> 
> grüße Cubeflizer



Ja gut so arg ists ja bei mir nicht, die Kabelbinderhalterung resultiert nur daraus, das ich die Schraube nicht allzufest geschraubt hab. Also bei Gelegenheit Schraubensicherung und das solle es dann sein. 

HK


----------



## Lostpilot (9. November 2008)

M-Cube schrieb:


> des war auf ner netten Waldabfahrt von Utzstetten nach Täferrot, macht richtig Laune da runter zu fahren, schön weicher Tannnadelboden mit richtig flow
> 
> das mit Thread is ne gute Idee, vllt könn mer ma die ein oder andere Runde drehn...
> Heubach/Rosenstein bin ich öfters unterwegs



Jo, den Thread werde ich mal starten. Denke aber erst gegen Frühjahr, da man da eher mal am Abend durch den Wald cruisen kann. Selbst bin ich auch meist um den Rosenstein/Himmelreich/Bernhardus on Tour. Meistens fahre ich z.Z. am Sonntag mit einem Freund von mir. Wenn du Lust hast mal eine Runde mit uns zu drehen, können wir uns gern mal verabreden.


----------



## Assfight (9. November 2008)

Sorry das ich es nochmals schreibe, aber ist echt wichtig. Was sieht das eig. für Laufräder die Cube an den meisten Bikes verwendet? z.B. DT Swiss XPW1600, taugen die was und womit kann man sie vergleichen?


----------



## Ryo (9. November 2008)

Lostpilot schrieb:


> Jo, den Thread werde ich mal starten. Denke aber erst gegen Frühjahr, da man da eher mal am Abend durch den Wald cruisen kann. Selbst bin ich auch meist um den Rosenstein/Himmelreich/Bernhardus on Tour. Meistens fahre ich z.Z. am Sonntag mit einem Freund von mir. Wenn du Lust hast mal eine Runde mit uns zu drehen, können wir uns gern mal verabreden.



Ich bin meistens Richtung Welzheim oder Staufen unterwegs, aber warum nicht auchmal Richtung Rosenstein  Einer von euch muss da halt Guide spielen ich kenn mich dort kaum aus^^


----------



## home (9. November 2008)

PS: Sattelneigung is so gewollt sieht komisch aus, sitzt sich aber gut 

HK[/quote]
..klasse hardtail,sieht sehr racelastig aus!!!bist bestimmt um die 1,85 oder ?!hast da ja doch ne´mächtige sattelüberhöhung..von wann ist eigentlich dieser rahmen´04-05 und is des 18´?genug fragen gestellt..was mir sehr gefällt ist die richtung der gabelbrücke bei der r7,war vor monaten auch am überlegen mir die r7´elite zu holen bin dann aber doch an der reba team hängengeblieben,des angebot war einfach perfekt


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. November 2008)

Ja fast, 1.95 sinds, daher isses auch nen 22" Rahmen, gekauft hab ich ihn im Herbst 06, denk mal ist aber Modeljahr 2005 ( Da noch mit Made in USA Signierung drauf, k.a. ob dies später noch der Fall war) Ja mit der R7 hab ich bis jetzt echt gute Erfahrung gemacht, trotz 85kg Fahrerrohgewicht  

HK


----------



## agnes (9. November 2008)

Assfight schrieb:


> Sorry das ich es nochmals schreibe, aber ist echt wichtig. Was sieht das eig. für Laufräder die Cube an den meisten Bikes verwendet? z.B. DT Swiss XPW1600, taugen die was und womit kann man sie vergleichen?



Die XPW 1600 ist ein Laufradsatz für den Cross-Country-(Renn)-Bereich, getrimmt auf Leichtigkeit, Schnelligkeit und Steifigkeit.
- 32 Loch
- 6-Loch Scheibenbremsaufnahme
Folgendes sind Daten, die bei allen XR/XC Laufrädern/Felgen von DT Swiss identisch sind: Quelle:
- Felge-Gewicht: ~425g
- Gesammtgewicht (VR+HR Laufrad komplett): ~1,8kg
- Max. Reifendimension: 26'x2.35
- Max. Reifendruck: 4-5 Bar
- Max. Fahrergewicht: 90kg

vergleichbar mit den 1800er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (9. November 2008)

Na endlich 
Lob an agnes, das er so schnell geantwortet hat und ein Canyon fährt


----------



## agnes (9. November 2008)

hehe^^

aber das ams 125 the one ist schon bestellt. wird im januar geliefert...in weiß.


----------



## barbarissima (10. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> hehe^^
> 
> aber das ams 125 the one ist schon bestellt. wird im januar geliefert...in weiß.


 
Hoffentlich liegt dann kein Schnee. Es bricht einem bestimmt das Herz, wenn man so ein schönes neues Bike wochenlang nur anschauen aber nicht fahren kann  Aber wenigstens hast du dann alle Zeit der Welt Gabel und Dämpfer richtig einzustellen


----------



## Assfight (10. November 2008)

Wenn's weiß wird und Schnee liegt solltest du es nicht im Schnee liegen lassen, nachher findest's nicht mehr *g*


----------



## agnes (10. November 2008)

die liebe arbeit lässt zur zeit eh nichts zu. und das wird sich bis ende januar ziehen.

@barbarissima  hast du lange gebraucht um die gabel und dämpfer einzustellen?

@assfight  es ist ja auch ein wenig schwarz und grün^^


----------



## Racer87 (10. November 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liegt dann kein Schnee. Es bricht einem bestimmt das Herz, wenn man so ein schönes neues Bike wochenlang nur anschauen aber nicht fahren kann  Aber wenigstens hast du dann alle Zeit der Welt Gabel und Dämpfer richtig einzustellen



Wen hält denn Schnee vom biken ab??? Also ich konnts letztes Jahr nicht lassen meine erste Tour mit meinem neuen Reaction auch im Schnee zu machen. Außer es liegen 4 Meter Schnee, dann ists natürlich was anderes, aber so etwas Schnee macht doch dem Bike nix aus. Danach hat man dann vor allem auch Zeit das Bike beim Putzen richtig gut kennen zu lernen.


----------



## barbarissima (10. November 2008)

@agnes
So 2 Stündchen hat es schon gebraucht, bis ich alles so hatte, wie ich es haben wollte. Zwischendurch immer wieder ne kleine Proberunde, da ist ein Nachmittag gleich vorbei. Im Mountainbike Magazin oder im Bike Magazin haben sie auch mal was dazu geschrieben. Das fand ich ganz hilfreich.

@ Racer 87
Schnee macht mir auch nichts aus, aber die Wege bei mir im Wald sind dann ruckzuck a****glatt. Das macht mir dann tatsächlich keinen Spaß mehr. Du fährst doch dann sicher mit Spikes. Was ist das für ein Fahrgefühl, lohnt sich die Anschaffung?


----------



## Racer87 (10. November 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @agnes
> 
> @ Racer 87
> Schnee macht mir auch nichts aus, aber die Wege bei mir im Wald sind dann ruckzuck a****glatt. Das macht mir dann tatsächlich keinen Spaß mehr. Du fährst doch dann sicher mit Spikes. Was ist das für ein Fahrgefühl, lohnt sich die Anschaffung?



Das war auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint 
Die letzten Jahre hatten wir hier nie mehr wie 10cm Schnee, also müsste man wohl eher Schneematsch sagen. Da is es dann eben einfach dreckig, aber nicht schwer mit dem Bike zu fahren. Bin auch schon bei viel Schnee gefahren, aber ohne Spikes. Solche wirklichen Schneefahrten waren dann immer nur kurz und das ging bei mir auch ohne Spikes ganz gut. Kann von daher leider nix zu Spikes sagen.....denk aber mal, dass sich das nurlohnt, wenn man wirklich viel Schnee hat und dann auch noch viel biken geht. Im Winter gibts ja dann auch durchaus schöne andere Sportarten.

Und wegen Dämpfer einstellen. Da gibts auf der Cube Homepage ein nettes Video, in dem das erklärt wird. Obs hilft kann ich nicht sagen, meine Federgabel hat mir mein Händler eingestellt und Dämpfer hab ich an meinem Reaction ja keinen. Aber anschaun lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## barbarissima (10. November 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint
> Die letzten Jahre hatten wir hier nie mehr wie 10cm Schnee, also müsste man wohl eher Schneematsch sagen. Da is es dann eben einfach dreckig, aber nicht schwer mit dem Bike zu fahren. Bin auch schon bei viel Schnee gefahren, aber ohne Spikes. Solche wirklichen Schneefahrten waren dann immer nur kurz und das ging bei mir auch ohne Spikes ganz gut. Kann von daher leider nix zu Spikes sagen.....denk aber mal, dass sich das nurlohnt, wenn man wirklich viel Schnee hat und dann auch noch viel biken geht. Im Winter gibts ja dann auch durchaus schöne andere Sportarten.
> 
> Und wegen Dämpfer einstellen. Da gibts auf der Cube Homepage ein nettes Video, in dem das erklärt wird. Obs hilft kann ich nicht sagen, meine Federgabel hat mir mein Händler eingestellt und Dämpfer hab ich an meinem Reaction ja keinen. Aber anschaun lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


 
Und ich habe mich schon auf ein paar echte Insidertips zum Thema Biken im Schnee gefreut  Dann hätte ich es diesen Winter mal so richtig krachen lassen können 


Noch ne kleine Ergänzung zum Dämpfer einstellen: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der RP23 lieber etwas zu hart, als zu weich eingestellt werden sollte. Er reagiert dann präziser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. November 2008)

Also Schnee hält mich auch nicht vom biken ab...Gerade bei Schnee verbessere ich/verbessert man seine fahrttechnik schneller als bei optimalen verhältnissen. Weil bei schnee muss man dann auch richtig druck aufs hinterrad bringen, gescheit in die kurve gehen, etc. Ich fahr übrigens auch ohne Spikes...


----------



## chief70 (10. November 2008)

@barbarissima
mit der Dämpfereinstellung haste recht, hatte zuerst ca.35% Sag und war nicht damit zufrieden, jetzt 25% Sag und finde es so perfekt, nutze den Hub des Dämpfers bis auf 2-3mm aus.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das der RP23 erst eingefahren werden muss, dann geht er richtig gut.

Gruß
chief70


----------



## Iceman79 (10. November 2008)

Naja, dann werd ich euch mein Wintermoped präsentieren 
Mein Ice-kaltes CUBE


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. November 2008)

Mit Spikes
Was ist das für ne Bremse?


----------



## Assfight (10. November 2008)

Julie, sieht man. Auf jeden ne Magura


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. November 2008)

Naja, bin nich so der Bremsen Pro. Kenn mich eigtl. nur einigermaßen mit formulas aus....hAB MICH HALT ÜBER DIE FORMULA SCHEIBE GEUWNDERT:::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (10. November 2008)

sehr schicke farbe. dann viel spass mit den spikes^^


----------



## Racer87 (10. November 2008)

Jetzt haben wir also doch noch einen Experten in Sachen Spikes gefunden, der uns die Insidertips geben kann. Wie fährt sichs denn damit? Oder bist dus noch gar nicht gefahren?


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2008)

Fährt sich perfekt auf Eis und Schnee 

Ansonsten eher mässig


----------



## Iceman79 (11. November 2008)

...doch gefahren bin ich schon damit 
Mann muss (soll) die ja ca. 50km einfahren bevor man die einsetzt...
Naja, außer das die sehr laut sind und im ersten Moment fährt man auf dem wie auf rohen Eiern, grippen die schon bei nassen Laub...
Wird auf jeden weiter getestet.
Die Infos gibt´s dann hier: http://www.turbo-monkeys.de/ unter Reifen...

Ahso - Bremse ist Magura, hatte mal ne Formula auf einen Canyon - No more!!!
Mit der Magura bin ich ca. 2000-2500hm abfahrten gefahren und hatte keine Probleme, die Formula hat schon bei Hometrail schlap gemacht...


----------



## chief70 (11. November 2008)

Upgrade: Selle Italia - Prolink Light Genuine Gel Sattel- passt super zu meinem Hintern, Magura Venti Discs- seither absolut keine Geräusche (klingeln, schleifen,etc.) mehr.







Gruß
chief70


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. November 2008)

wow schaut hammergeil aus des ding  
des is schon ein 125er ams und kein 100er oder ?


----------



## chris2305 (11. November 2008)

Jau!!


----------



## chris2305 (11. November 2008)

@chief
Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Gabel??


----------



## barbarissima (11. November 2008)

Na klasse, gibt´s also doch noch ein paar Informationen zu Spikes. Klingt alles sehr vielversprechend, nur die 50km Einfahren hören sich so ein bisschen nach ätzender Durststrecke an  Mich würde noch interssieren, welche Spikes ihr fahrt und wie zufrieden ihr damit seid.

@chief70
Dein Bike sieht spitzenmäßig aus


----------



## chief70 (11. November 2008)

Danke Euch,
ist ein AMS 125
die Gabel ist echt top,super Ansprechverhalten, sehr steif kein wegsacken und nutzt den Federweg fast ganz aus

Gruß
chief70


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. November 2008)

so, hier mal mein acid. 
 hatte die variante mit felgenbremsen, die haben mir nicht so zugesagt. jetzt sind juicy7's dran.
ansonsten noch weitgehend im originalzustand.

wenn ich wieder etwas geld habe kommen evtl noch ein paar leichtbauteile, ne andere gabel und vor allem klickpedale dran 







http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/8q1l-1-jpg.html


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2008)

So hier mal die kleine Familie:
Das große Mein Stereo K24 von 08, und das kleine Acid mit Hayes Strocker Trails von 09:


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2008)

Schöne Kombination! 
Ist das Acid dein Schulfahrrad, oder darf es sich auch mal austoben?


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2008)

Darf sich natürlich auch gerne mal austoben! Zum Beispiel als die Talas weg war, wars im wald ganz wild unterwegs
Ich lasse großteils meinen Bruder damit fahren; und schulfahrrad ist mein altes mtb....


----------



## speedy76 (15. November 2008)

Heute war mal wieder super Wetter  auf der Alb. Nur leider war keine Zeit für Fotos auf den 707 Höhenmetern.  Mal sehen ob ich mich morgen mal bremsen kann zum Fotos machen.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (15. November 2008)

Meins wieder in Action

http://www.rsg-werdenfels.de/cpg/albums/FatTireGarmisch2008/FAT-TIRE-GARMISCH-2008_00189.JPG


----------



## Deleted 124102 (15. November 2008)

Mal ein paar änderungen, ich hab etwas abgespeckt:














Die gabel wird wenn der spacer endlich mal von magura kommt auf 100mm runter getravelt, Mavic Crossride sollten auch die nächste woche kommen.
Auch ne ritchey wcs alu stütze kommt am dienstag.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2008)

Ich würd jetzt langsam mal n paar gescheite reifen aufziehen!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (15. November 2008)

Meinst mich?
Die sind gescheit, ich fahr immo hauptsächlich strasse.
Mal schaun ob ich für den winter noch andere montiere, denke aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2008)

Na gut, bei genauerem hinsehen....aber flüchtig sehn die auch nich mehr so taufrisch aus


----------



## barbarissima (16. November 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Meins wieder in Action
> 
> http://www.rsg-werdenfels.de/cpg/albums/FatTireGarmisch2008/FAT-TIRE-GARMISCH-2008_00189.JPG


 

Endlich mal wieder ein Foto, auf dem richtig was los ist 

Bei dir scheint es nicht nur sonnig, sondern auch noch warm gewesen zu sein  Ich werd noch ganz neidisch


----------



## WTG-Delta (16. November 2008)

*Hier auch mal mein Cube Flying Circus Jahrgang '07





*http://www.file-upload.net/view-1258712/CIMG5260.JPG.html


----------



## citycobra (17. November 2008)

WTG-Delta schrieb:


> *Hier auch mal mein Cube Flying Circus Jahrgang '07
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n1


----------



## jan84 (17. November 2008)

grüße
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2008)

Es ist zwar wahrscheinlich das tausendste Foto zum Thema "Mein Bike im Herbst", aber was soll´s. Hier war das Wetter heute noch mal spitzenmäßig und ich hatte frei  
Nachdem mich am Samstag die Talas geärgert hat, weil sie nicht mehr rauskommen wollte, funktionierte sie heute nach einer Nacht auf dem Kopf, wieder einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2008)

Achja immer wieder schee dein radl und dann bei tollem wetter
Wir hatten dieses WE echt pech! Sicht war dank nebel auf 5m runter und nasses laub, kühl, nass....bääh....naja, macht auch bei so wetter spaß


----------



## freeride_bogl (17. November 2008)

saugeil des radl (hab ich auch ^^) sieht ma voll dass a damenradl is aber der sattel sieht schwul aus ... äh lesbisch :-D bei damenrad

mfg
bogl


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2008)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> saugeil des radl (hab ich auch ^^) sieht ma voll dass a damenradl is aber der sattel sieht schwul aus ... äh lesbisch :-D bei damenrad
> 
> mfg
> bogl


 
Sag bloß nix gegen meinen Sattel, der ist ein echtsuperstarkes Hammerteil, sowohl optisch, als auch passformmäßig


----------



## freeride_bogl (17. November 2008)

und er schaut trozdem schwul aus ... 
 ... (battle !!!)^^


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2008)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> und er schaut trozdem schwul aus ...
> ... (battle !!!)^^


 
Hast du nicht vorhin was von lesbisch geschrieben??? 

Noch ein Wort gegen meinen Sattel, dann zeige ich dir ein Bild von dem, den ich auf meinem Hardtail habe... Und dieser Sattel hat bis jetzt noch dem härtesten Kerl den Schmelz von den Zähnen platzen lassen!


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Popcorn


----------



## aux-racing (17. November 2008)




----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Popcorn


 
Popcorn ist gegen den Sattel das reinste Zahnpflegekaugummi


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

lass mal sonst bekomme ich noch Alpträume


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2008)

Tschuldigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (18. November 2008)

her mit dem sattel hau ein pic rei !!!


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Jetzt muss ich ja nicht schlafen


----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2008)

Ich habe euch gewarnt! 

Aber ihr wollt es nicht anders! 


Es ist ja auch noch früh am Tag, so dass Stefan genügend Zeit hat, sich wieder zu beruhigen, bis er ins Bett muss 


Hier isser:













Ist der nicht hübsch?


----------



## Blades (18. November 2008)

ui noch jemand der einen Smart Sam fährt 

Sry für Offtopic


----------



## Groudon (18. November 2008)

oh man xD bei meine Gasaustritten wäre da entweder ein Loch drinnen oder die Blumen bereits verwelckt  Aber sieht sehr extravagant aus. Auffallend auf jeden ^^


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. November 2008)

ja iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

In Rosa würde ich ihn nehmen


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. November 2008)

passd nich zu meinem bike wenn schon den blauen - eigentlich wärs ein gag gell


----------



## chris2305 (18. November 2008)

Ist wohl schwer zu toppen!!
Alle Achtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2008)

Ich wusste ihr würdet ihn lieben


----------



## agnes (18. November 2008)

ist ein schöner sattel.


----------



## Eagle23 (18. November 2008)

Is zwar gar nicht mein fall aber meiner Frau gefällt er


----------



## citycobra (19. November 2008)

das ist echt mal der oberhammer, 1a das blümchenmuster.


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

Ich hatte auch gar keine Alpträume


----------



## barbarissima (19. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch gar keine Alpträume


 
Da bin ich erleichtert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. November 2008)

Is aber auch n scharfes Teil!


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

holly hot


----------



## Iceman79 (21. November 2008)

Tja, mein Bike war zwar schon mal hier drin aber nicht so 





[/URL]
Ist auf über 3000hm in der Schweiz...


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

schicke es Bild mit einem schicken Bike


----------



## Iceman79 (21. November 2008)

Tja, da hab ich ne menge noch von 
z. Bsp.





Bin froh, dass ich das Bike mitgenommen hab und nicht "ein" anderes mit einer Formula Bremse 
Das CUBE ist schon echt gut und hält ne Menge aus


----------



## Ryo (21. November 2008)

Also meine Formula k24 versucht sich weder bei DSDS noch hab ich zunehmendes Fading bemerkt. Wo in der Schweiz warst du da?


----------



## tobias düw (21. November 2008)

Der Höllenstuhl.


----------



## agnes (22. November 2008)

so schön wie die bikes sind aber in schwarz kann ich sie nciht mehr sehen.


----------



## acid-driver (22. November 2008)

naja weiße bikes gibts aber auch schon zu viele


----------



## Ryo (22. November 2008)

Es lebe Rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (22. November 2008)

geht ja nicht nur um weiß. es gibt so viele farben...blau, grün, grau, gelb, orange usw.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2008)

grün
Aber heute war mein liebes Radl grün/weiß


----------



## Eagle23 (22. November 2008)

@ Andi3001

Wo warste den da unterwegs???

Bei uns hier oben Fürth/ODW. hat es noch keinen millimeter geschneit... 

Grüsse


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2008)

Ich komm aus Heidelberg. Das Bild entstand auf rund 300m über NN. Der Königstuhl liegt 600 m üNN, von daher war das im verhältnis zum höchsten Punkt der Tour recht wenig.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (22. November 2008)

@Eagle23
Bei uns in Mörlenbach hats auch nicht geschneit, erst in Weinheim sind ein paar millimeter zu finden.

Hoffe das es morgen schneit, ich werde morgen auch mal eine tour ins höhere machen.
@Andi 3001
Danke für den tipp, vielleicht wirds dann morgen mal wieder der königsstuhl, mal schaun was die anderen der gruppe meinen.


----------



## Iceman79 (22. November 2008)

Tja, ich und mein CUBE warten auch schon auf den Schnee (oder Winter)



Zur Zeit bin ich aber noch auf den Regen Laufrädern unterwegs


----------



## Snevern (22. November 2008)

So bei uns Lag auch schon so 10cm schnee in der Lüneburger Heide








Aber ich muss euch eins Sagen der NEUE FAT ALBERT IST ECHT GEIL !!!

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Iceman79 (22. November 2008)

...^^^^ die normalen Schwalbe - kommt bei mir nicht mehr in die Tütte 
(teste nur noch die Schwalbe Ice Spiker )
Naja, ist aber meine Mainung - jeden das seine...


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. November 2008)

fährst die dann auch im sommer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (22. November 2008)

...ja aber natürlich - dann brauch ich kein Klingel auf den Radwegen


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. November 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Aber ich muss euch eins Sagen der NEUE FAT ALBERT IST ECHT GEIL !!!
> 
> Gruß Snevern



Kann ich nur zustimmen, hab zwar "nur" die Drahtversion, aber trotzdem volle Kontrolle mit den Dingern. P/L Verhältnis top...


----------



## tigerland1986 (23. November 2008)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/8/2/1/3/_/large/DSC01966.jpg








Spaßgeräte


----------



## Barney_1 (23. November 2008)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem AMS 125, hab ihm nun auch mal ein bischen Farbe spendiert...


----------



## barbarissima (23. November 2008)

Was sind das für Laufräder? Die sehen ja klasse aus!


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (23. November 2008)

dtswiss e2200 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (23. November 2008)

Mein´s.... So sauber ist´s immer nur vor´m Winterschlaf

Grüsse


----------



## home (23. November 2008)

..grüße aus´m kalten kassel!!!hab mein rad´l nun auch auf winterbetrieb umgestellt(laufräder/reifen/licht)..vorallem des licht is´klasse,hatte bisher nur "des cubelight-10lumen)"für den weg zur arbeit hin/her aber jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal im dunkeln übern wald heimdüsen bin jetzt mit der sigma(karma-40lumen) unterwegs,wat´für ein unterschied also diese investition hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Eagle23 (23. November 2008)

Bike OK...

aber die Flasche


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. November 2008)

ooou trek ... sünde aufm cube bike lol xD


----------



## pixelquantec (23. November 2008)

Bei uns lag auch schon Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Barney_1 (23. November 2008)

@ barbarissima, Prinz_Möhre,
Ja, sind DT Swiss E 2200.
Ich hatte schon länger vor die originalen Crossmax ST gegen andere, steifere und auch etwas breitere Laufräder zu tauschen.Den DT Swiss E2200 fand ich auch wegen der Farbe und diversen Meinungen am besten.Nach längerem rumgesuche und gegoogle fand ich dann diesen Radsatz zu einem meiner Meinung nach sehr günstigen Kurs und hab sie mir dann prompt bestellt.
Bin damit bis jetzt top zufrieden, technisch wie auch optisch 
Barney_1


----------



## CubeAms125 (24. November 2008)

Hast du die Mavic Felgen schon verkauft, oder fliegen die noch bei dir rum?
Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich meine xrc 180 mal austausche.....gegen etwas leichteres....


----------



## volki3 (24. November 2008)

Gude.

Die erste Tour im Schnee




















Das war Geilo 

Gruss Volki


----------



## Barney_1 (24. November 2008)

@ CubeAms125

Der Mavic Laufradsatz wurde am Freitag bei dem bekannten Online Auktionshaus verkauft, der Höchstbietende kommt allerdings trotz Hinweis auf Versand nur in D. aus dem Ausland.
Sollte der Verkauf aus irgendeinem Grund nicht zu Stande kommen kann ich mich ja mal bei dir melden.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## CubeAms125 (24. November 2008)

Hey Barney, ich habe die Auktion auch verfolgt. Hattest ja in deiner Beschreibung gesagt, dass der LRS vorher auf deinem AMS125 gewesen ist und ca. ne Laufleistung von 250 km hat.

Wenn der Käufer abspringt, dann wär ich froh wenn du mir mal hier ne pn schreiben würdest.

Ich wäre sehr interessiert!!

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (24. November 2008)

Richtig, war die Auktion. ich muss aber erstmal ein paar Tage abwarten ob der Käufer es ernst gemeint hat. Ansonsten meld ich mich per pn.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## der_fry (24. November 2008)

Hi

hier mal mein Baby in dreckig und noch im dunkel Outfit...


----------



## home (24. November 2008)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Hast du die Mavic Felgen schon verkauft, oder fliegen die noch bei dir rum?
> Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich meine xrc 180 mal austausche.....gegen etwas leichteres....


 sprichs´t mit mir..?nein,die mavic´s sind für bessere tage gebunkert fahr die alten db´s eigentlich nur im winter,da doch nen bissel robuster aber leider auch relativ schwer in verbindung mit den nn..aber des gibt ja bekanntlich dicke beine 
"@ CubeAms125

Der Mavic Laufradsatz wurde am Freitag bei dem bekannten Online Auktionshaus verkauft, der Höchstbietende kommt allerdings trotz Hinweis auf Versand nur in D. aus dem Ausland.
Sollte der Verkauf aus irgendeinem Grund nicht zu Stande kommen kann ich mich ja mal bei dir melden.
Gruß,
Barney_1"        [email protected] cubeams125..sorry hab mich vertan!!!


----------



## home (24. November 2008)

ach´ja..endlich mal wieder jemand mit´nem schwarzen team!!!des schaut noch sehr original aus,ausser dem sattel oder?!bist soweit zufrieden,schaut nach vielen km aus,den schriftzug an den kurbeln hast schon weggestrampelt..


----------



## volki3 (24. November 2008)

Aber Hallo! Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike
Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, hat mir auch seit letztem Jahr April Gute Dienste geleistet (4500km) ohne Panne. Naja, bis auf ein bis zwei Blattfüße 
Ein Paar Teile würde ich schon Gerne Tauschen, es ist ja bis jetzt noch "alles Original" auch der Sattel 
Schaltung, Kurbel, Gabel usw. Wenn da nicht das Geld wäre und dann Denke ich? Für was denn und für wenn 
Mir langt es eigentlich so wie es ist, ich gebe alles mit dem Bike 
Aber deins ist ja auch ein schönes teil 

Volki


----------



## hako1800 (25. November 2008)

Auch ein Winter Foto!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150578&stc=1&d=1227597399
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150579&stc=1&d=1227598206

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150580&stc=1&d=1227598206


----------



## citycobra (25. November 2008)

hako1800 schrieb:


> Auch ein Winter Foto!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150578&stc=1&d=1227597399
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=150579&stc=1&d=1227598206
> ...



sieht von hinten ein bissl so aus als hättest du es nicht mehr halten können.


----------



## HILLKILLER (25. November 2008)

ja das Trifts genau, 
also langsam glaub ich es wäre Zeit für einen 
*"Das dreckigste Cube"* Contest...

Wie wärs, da ja so langsam fast nurnoch eingedreckte Bikes hier landen 

HK


----------



## hako1800 (25. November 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> sieht von hinten ein bissl so aus als hättest du es nicht mehr halten können.



Ja haleluja:jetzt wodu es sagst,sieht so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (26. November 2008)

soo heut nur ne kurze tour mtim hardtail gefahren u danach mitm fully fotos gemacht 

geändert wurde bisher,
sattel: selle italia signo gel flow
griffe: bellacoola 
lenker u vorbau: syntace vro small 

im winter gehts dann rund.
getauscht wird noch

bremse: von louise auf avid elixir cr
schaltwerk: von xt auf sram xo plus shifter
kassette u kette: auf xtr denk ich mal wenns geld reicht

so u hier nun bilder


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. November 2008)

leck mich sin die geil !!!

___________________________

was andres :

>>> das warn die ersten cube bikes anno 1998 (ja wäääää)













für damals 5999 DM naja ich glaub mal die technik hat sich ein bisschen entwickelt nich 
wie sind die dinger so ? wie eins ausm baumarkt oder doch qualitativ gut ??? fährt jemand so einsnoch ???

ach hätt ich fast vergessen , hier die komplette cube website 1998 nette bikes da ^^
http://cube.cccc.de/cubebikes1998/pages/start/start.html


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. November 2008)

Wo hast Du die Bilder denn ausgegraben?


----------



## Racer87 (26. November 2008)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> leck mich sin die geil !!!
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> ...



Das waren nicht die ersten Cube Bikes, das sind nur die Bikes aus dem Jahr, als Cube zum ersten Mal eine Website hatte. Ich finds sehr interessant, dass hier Hardtails, als Mountainbikes bezichnet werden, Fullys einfach als Fullyy......sind Fullys keine Mountainbikes?? 

Und ich würde jedes Cube Bike, egal wie alt, tausend mal lieber als eins aus dem Baumarkt fahren. Ich hab hier noch ein LTD von 2000 und mein Bruder hat eins von 99. Fahren beide noch ziemlich gut, würde also sagen, dass die Qulität wirklich hoch ist. DIe Technik und das Aussehen haben sich natürlich um einiges gebessert/geändert. Das Pro Lightning XC find ich trotzdem eins der schönsten Fullys, dies je gab.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. November 2008)

Ich find auch, dass Cube damals wie heute eines der schönsten designs überhaupt hat! Und Cube hat grundsätzlich auch mut zur farbe!


----------



## dave_01 (26. November 2008)

Bayer schrieb:


> so u hier nun bilder
> [/IMG]



Super Fotos! Vor allem das zweite gefällt mir besonders gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (27. November 2008)

@ Bayer: Tolle Fotos! Nur beim zweiten stören ein wenig die Äste im Vordergrund.

Freue mich auch schon auf mein neues Bike, es wird mein erstes Cube. Sehr wahrscheinlich kaufe ich mit das AMS Limited XT, falls ich denn eins bekommen sollte.


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. November 2008)

achso, stimmt des könnte sein dass des nur die erste cube website war
wann hats dann die ersten cubes gegeben ??


----------



## citycobra (27. November 2008)

@bayer

die bilder sind echt eine wucht, weißt wirklich mit der kamera umzugehen.  schleppst du bei deinen foto-shootings eigentlich immer eine externe lichtquelle oder einen reflektor mit? sieht auf dem zweiten bild sehr danach aus.


----------



## powerbar__ (27. November 2008)

Dann aber meins auch nochmal


----------



## LarsVegas51 (27. November 2008)

Hi,
melde mich mal offiziell hier in der Cube Abteilung an. 
Dieses feine Gerät, wie ihr seht ein LTD AMS 2008,  habe ich kürzlich von meiner Frau geschenkt bekommen...






Gruß
 Vegas


----------



## chris2305 (28. November 2008)

Gute Frau!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (28. November 2008)

Deine Frau hat einen sehr guten Geschmack!


----------



## fasj (28. November 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Deine Frau hat einen sehr guten Geschmack!



Da müsste man ein Foto von ihm und nicht seinem Bike sehen 

Tja, mit einem Cube kann ich da nicht mithalten. Hab zum 30ger ein schöner C*dale R700 bekommen, Aua ist auch schon sehr lange her

Beim Bike durfte ich mir meins selber kaufen, abgesegnet von der Finanzministerin
Da Bionicon was ich günstig bekommen hätte hat ihr nicht gefallen, das Cube schon also....AMS124K24 

fasj


----------



## barbarissima (28. November 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Da müsste man ein Foto von ihm und nicht seinem Bike sehen


Na ja, vielleicht schiebt er ja noch ein Foto von sich hinterher, dann wüssten wir, ob seine Frau in allen Bereichen einen guten Geschmack hat 



fasj schrieb:


> Da Bionicon was ich günstig bekommen hätte hat ihr nicht gefallen, das Cube schon also....AMS124K24
> 
> fasj


 
Mit dem Cube bist du auch nicht schlecht bedient.  Aber hast schon recht, die Bionicons sind schon was Besonderes  Würde ich auch sofort nehmen


----------



## jonnykawa1812 (29. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (29. November 2008)

Bei den Stiefeln bist du doch hoffentlich eine Frau?


----------



## jonnykawa1812 (29. November 2008)

nein das bin ich nicht   die mit den stiefeln ist meine freundin sie musste als fahrradständer herhalten


----------



## Musicman (29. November 2008)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Schönes Rad!


----------



## katinka22 (29. November 2008)

So, dann will mal nicht mehr länger nur mitlesen...
Auch wenn optisch vielleicht für den einen oder anderen noch nicht alles zusammenpasst; es macht auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß  
Frei nach dem Motto: "form & colour follow money & function" 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

P.S. Der Tacho ist mittlerweile auch wieder da, wo er hingehört.


----------



## acid-driver (29. November 2008)

die klingel reisstdas mit der optik wieder raus


----------



## beeus (29. November 2008)

jonnykawa1812 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Baby



zum glück bist das nicht du mit den stiefeln

ansonsten mein traumbikeblos leider etwas teuer

@ katinka das glöckchen ROCKTis das nicht nervig?


----------



## katinka22 (29. November 2008)

Das Glöckchen stammt von einem Lindt-Osterhasen.
Früher hats mich immer geärgert, dass die Dinger nicht klingeln, jetzt find ichs gut . Um es während der Fahrt zu hören muss man sich schon anstrengen...


----------



## marco_m (29. November 2008)

Ab heute mein's


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. November 2008)

Sehr schön! Und mit Stadler flasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. November 2008)

marco_m schrieb:


> Ab heute mein's


 
Glückwunsch!!! 
Ist das ein K18, ein XT, ein R1Mag oder ein The One?


----------



## beuze1 (29. November 2008)

war heut mit dem Schwalbe ICE SPIKER unterwegs,s





macht echt laune..









durch die Winterlandschaft zu düsen




.
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. November 2008)

Und wie schlagen sie sich?


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. November 2008)

Hab jetzt vorne übrigens den MM in 2.35 und tubeless drauf; HAMMER!


----------



## marco_m (29. November 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> Ist das ein K18, ein XT, ein R1Mag oder ein The One?


 

@ Bärbel : Ausstattung K18
@ Andi : Stadler Flasche?


----------



## beuze1 (29. November 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Und wie schlagen sie sich?



auf Eis & Schnee einfach klasse..
auf der Straße zimmlich laut..
fühlt sich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig an
hält aber auch..

klar die leichten Faltreifen im Sommer rollen natürlich schon anderst..
aber jetzt im Winter zählt mehr die Haftung 
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. November 2008)

und da muss ich sagen sind dir Mudys unter den besten (mal abgesehen von spikes...) Die Dinger haben sogarim Winter vieeeeel Grip-...
marco_m: Falls die Falsche in deinem Flaschenhalter keine Flasche vom Stadler is, sorry; hab mich verguckt...


----------



## barbarissima (29. November 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...
> klar die leichten Faltreifen im Sommer rollen natürlich schon anderst..
> aber jetzt im Winter zählt mehr die Haftung
> .
> .


 
Und stell dir mal vor, wenn du nach einem Winter auf Spikes im Frühjahr die NN wieder aufziehst - das ist bestimmt wie Fliegen


----------



## beuze1 (29. November 2008)

ja klar..
der trainingsefeckt ist nicht zu unterschätzen..


----------



## Zocholl (30. November 2008)

So ein geiles Teilein 09er, das will ich auch. Was hast du gezahlt? Wie stehts du zu Carbonrahmen? Ciao Ciao


----------



## beuze1 (30. November 2008)

was bin ich froh nach 5 Wochen wieder Biken zu können

heute 





besser als KG 




.
.


----------



## W. Schlegel (30. November 2008)

Heute auf dem Brunsberg bei Höxter. War zwar ein wenig kalt ( -1.0 °C ), hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Dezember 2008)

ich hab da mal was ausprobiert , so kleine detailphotos im keller mit ner taschenlampe und der digi-cam und meim ams125 







 




müssen euch nich gefallen wollt nur schaun was ihr sagt


----------



## jan84 (1. Dezember 2008)

Wos wieder so sauber ist fällts mir ja fast schwer das kleine Schwarze abzugeben... *schnüff* . 

grüße
jan


----------



## Racer87 (1. Dezember 2008)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> [...]
> müssen euch nich gefallen wollt nur schaun was ihr sagt



Also ich finde, die Bilder haben was. Vielleicht etwas unscharf und manche Schatten oder Hintergründe sind natürlich nicht perfekt. Aber mit Taschenlampe und ner normalen Digicam...super. So schön ein Bike einfach so auch is, wenns richtig in Szene gesetzt is, hats nochmal viel mehr. Oder eben in artgerechter Haltung auf nem schönen Trail. Mir gefallen deine Bilder auf jeden Fall, ich hab solche Experimente auch schon öfter mal gemacht.


----------



## barbarissima (1. Dezember 2008)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich hab da mal was ausprobiert , so kleine detailphotos im keller mit ner taschenlampe und der digi-cam und meim ams125
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Pics sehen ein bisschen schwul aus, aber sonst ganz ok 

Spaß beiseite, mir gefällt vor allem das Bild mit dem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Dezember 2008)

haha stimmt ^^ gut dass mein sattel nicht drauf ist  

vielen dank für euer lob 
hab hier noch paar sind aber nicht so gut geworden












der rest war zu unscharf oder $chei$$e belichtet

ABER : alle Photos ohne bearbeitung kein photoshop etc. nur so wies die digicam gebracht hat (ich $cheissverdammter angeber ^^)


----------



## citycobra (2. Dezember 2008)

die bilder gefallen mir ebenfalls sehr gut.
das vorderrad mit bremsscheibe (leider auch etwas unscharf) und das cube logo sind meine favoriten.


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Dezember 2008)

vielen dank für die blumen  ich glaub ich probier das mit dem vorderreifen nochmal aus diesmal mit meinem neuen stativ ^^

mein favorit is des ams125 bild da is die beleuchtung irgendwie geil geworden find ich


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (3. Dezember 2008)

Gestern abgeholt. AMS 100 Pro XT 16"


----------



## xerto (3. Dezember 2008)

Tolles Bike! 

Viel Spass und wenig Stürze damit..

Was sind den das für Reifen Rochet Ron...

Taugen die was?

Ab in den schnee...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (3. Dezember 2008)

Also vom Profil her gibt es nur ein paar wenige Unterschiede zum Racing Ralph.
- Die Stollen sind etwas höher.
- Das Profil ist offener, d.h. weniger Stollen.
- Auf Strasse etwas lauter.

Grip kann ich noch nichts sagen --> nur vom Händler fast nur Strasse heim gefahren.


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. Dezember 2008)

Stimmiges Gerät! Guter Kauf 

Obwohls auch passt, irgendwie übertreibtas dt-swiss langsam mit den Schriftzügen, mir wäre das etwas zu viel des Guten...

Fehlt nurnoch ne schicke Stütze.

Gruß HK


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefällt dasRad auch sau gut! Ich finde gerade die felgen mit sovielen schriftzügen gei! Aber das is ja wohl geschmacssache! Find auch die 16" optik, mit dem abfallendem oberrohr schön. Stütze findich uch in ordnung, aber ne schöne P6 würd gut passen...


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. Dezember 2008)

mir wär der federweg zu wenig aber sonst siehts echt saugeil aus , hast geschmack !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (4. Dezember 2008)

gestern auf der Feieraben Tour
Holzbrücke mit Glatteis..





aber mit den richtigen Reifen..
kein Problem..




.
.


----------



## agnes (4. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht ein leichter fahrer^^


----------



## schatten (4. Dezember 2008)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> mir wär der federweg zu wenig



Genau, die 25mm mehr reißen es natürlich raus...


----------



## agnes (4. Dezember 2008)

25mm sind schon eine menge. hört sich halt nur wenig an.


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. Dezember 2008)

des sin ganze 2,5 cm und mein bike händler hat gesagt dass man sogar 130 mm rausholen kann deswegen hat ja des neue ams 125 von 2009 in der beschreibung 130 mm federweg hinten obwohl die gleich feder drin is wie die alte

so und jetz nimmste mal ein lineal und schaust wie viel 3 cm sin - oder - du schausd dir ams100 und ams125 bilder nebeneinander an --> welch derber unterschied !!

ausserdem hat die gabel auch 3 cm mehr als ams100 und die merkt man auch sehr wohl - des 2009er ams125 hat vorn sogar noch 1cm mehr bekommen = 140 mm sind wir vorne schon bei 4 cm 

kanst die bikes auch parallel testfahren das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht

soll kein angriff auf das ams 100 sein mein freund hat das auch und ich hab beide (mein ams125 & sein ams100) oft genug gefahren um sagen zu können dass 2,5 cm ein GROSSER unterschied sind

mit freundlichen grüßen 
und beendigung des langen aufsatzes 

bogl


----------



## schatten (4. Dezember 2008)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> des sin ganze 2,5 cm


Oder auch mickrige 0,025m...
Keine Panik, ich will dir deinen wertvollen Federweg nicht schlechtreden, ich finde nur das um die reinen Zahlen zuviel Wirbel gemacht wird. Es wird immer so getan, als ob unterhalb eines bestimmten Federwegs man bestimmte Sachen nicht fahren kann. Lustigerweise werden diese Werte jedes Jahr von den Bike-Bravos erhöht.

Wie gut sich der Federweg dann wirklich in der Praxis macht, hängt doch von der Geometrie, der Feder/Dämpfercharakteristik und deren Abstimmung auf die Geo und nicht zuletzt vom Fahrer ab.

Und ich finde nicht, daß 2,5 cm ein großer Unterschied ist. Ich habe neben meinem AMS 100 ein Canyon Torque, da kann man eher von großen Unterschieden reden.

PS.: Das 2009er AMS100 hat vorne 120mm (zumindest mit der Reba), die vorherigen Jahrgänge hatten 115mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (4. Dezember 2008)

Genau und für mich mich vollkommen ausreichend. Punkt.


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. Dezember 2008)

@ schatten, sorry wusste ich gar nicht dass des vorne mehr wie 100mm sin
aber des nervt mich halt immer wenn jemand einfach so ein zeug in raum wirft und man meint der hat null ahnung und glaubt oder denkt einfach irgendwas. 

ansonsten hab ich die gleiche meinung wie du, und im endeffekt is es auch kein riesiger unterschied doch man merkt ihn sehr wohl er diehnt halt mehr dafür dass es mehr spass macht wenn man etwas mehr federweg will aber nicht gleich ein schweres dh-bike will.


----------



## agnes (5. Dezember 2008)

wo ich mit biken angefangen habe, gabs noch keine ferdergabel. und ich bin jeden hügel runter gebrettert. ok den ein oder anderen sturz hätte ich mit einem fully nicht gehabt. aber es ging auch ohne. das wollte ich damit nur sagen. ich finde 140mm vorne für völlig ausreichend. in dem täglichen gebrauhc wie wir es fahren.


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Dezember 2008)

Mal wieder wunderbares Thema, da kann ich nur zu steuern, Federweg ist gut und schön. Doch bin da ehr Freund des Minimalismus. Und besonders am obrigen Beispielbike bin ich der Meinung bei solch kleiner RH ist die 100er Version super schick, denke das bei 125...oder wieviel auch immer mm das schon ehr nach Lightfreerider ausschaun würde  Daher gut so wie es da is!

Und wie immer...jeder macht seins jenachdem wo und wie er fährt oder denkt was gut für ihn is 
Toleranz pur *g*

Und trotz 80mm (Fully und HT) sitzen die Blomben noch fest 

Gruß!


----------



## Racer87 (5. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, aber die Diskussion hier ist zum Teil recht sinnlos.....

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass es verschieden Einsatzbereiche gibt?? Kannst ja der Adelheid Morath mal vorschlagen, dass sie ein Fritzz nehmen soll, das hat mehr Federweg als ihr Elite. 
Is is doch super, dass es ein AMS 125 und ein AMS 100 gibt und so jeder das richtige Bike für sein Einsatzgebiet hat. Ich fahr ein Reaction und bin damit sehr zufrieden und (bei dem was ich fahr) brauch ich nicht unbedingt ein Fully, auch wenns mit Sicherheit seine Vorteile hat. 

Is nicht böse gemeint, aber dass jemand, der vor allemSpaß beim downhill haben will, auf mehr Federweg steht is doch klar. Und jemand der lange Touren auf Waldautobahnen fährt braucht nicht unbedingt ein Fully, da is es sinnvoller etwas Gewicht zu sparen und ein anständiges Hardtail zu nehmen.


----------



## freeride_bogl (5. Dezember 2008)

meine rede ... 

und noch was es zählen letztendlich eigentlich auch nicht die werte von der federung 
( bsp. 2,5 cm mehr ) , SONDERN der pendelweg den das hinterrad erreichen kann 

gans einfache mathematik (dreieck und winkel ) 2,5 cm mehr an der feder lassen dem hinterrad dann ka. so ca 5cm oder mehr spielraum und ich glaube das is doch noch zu beachten


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Dezember 2008)

^Stimmt alles was hier gesagt wird! Ich habe zum Beispiel (mit meinen fast 15 Jahren) vor ca. 3 jahren angefangen, damals mit 80mm Hardtail. Jetzt fahr ich halt 140mm fully und ab und zu auch mal was größeres von freunden (also 160, 180, manchmal sogar 200)...
Ich find is alles gewöhnungssache. Ich war mit meinem Hardy (wenn man jetzt mal von Verbesserung von Fahrttechnik, usw. absieht) ca. genauso schnell wie jetzt mitm fully, auf den selben trails! Wenn ich jetzt mitm Hardtail mal in wald fahr, flipp ich auf den Trails, die früher problemlos waren fast aus, weil ich sowenig federweg hab. Wenn ich das Hardtail aber mal ne woche fahren muss, weil das "große" mal wieder aua aua hat (normal wenn was eingeschickt werden muss), dann gehen die Trails auch wieder.
Is also alles Gewöhnungssache, find ich.
Ich bin jetzt aber auch froh n fully noch zu haben.
Bringt erstens mehr komfort und zweitens is halt doch ne ecke hörter ran zu negmen....wenn ich zum beispiel son drop aus 1,5m (und gern auch mehr =))  mach, dann hätt ich eben ungern n 80mm Bike...
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, deshalb gibts ja auch verschiedene räder für verschiedene einsatzgebiete


----------



## beuze1 (5. Dezember 2008)

Zeigt her eure Cubes !!!


BILDER
.
.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Dezember 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Zeigt her eure Cubes !!!
> 
> 
> BILDER
> ...



ich hab´s schon aufgegeben. verkommt immer mehr zum laber-fred


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Dezember 2008)

ich habe bilder, aber leider keine ahnung, wie ich die vom speicherplatz kleiner bekomme, um sie rein zu stellen....weiß das jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. Dezember 2008)

@ Andi 3001
meinst Du so 






ist doch nicht so schwer..


----------



## barbarissima (5. Dezember 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich habe bilder, aber leider keine ahnung, wie ich die vom speicherplatz kleiner bekomme, um sie rein zu stellen....weiß das jemand?


 
Versuchs mal mit diesem Link.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Dezember 2008)

danke! meinte das von barbarissima


----------



## Musicman (5. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich hab´s schon aufgegeben. verkommt immer mehr zum laber-fred



So besser?:


----------



## Freibeuter (5. Dezember 2008)

Habe es zwar schon im LTD Race Thread gepostete aber ich zeig mein Liebling gerne nochmal  Leider konnten wir wegen dem schlechten Wetter noch keine Tour machen


----------



## barbarissima (6. Dezember 2008)

Freibeuter schrieb:


> Habe es zwar schon im LTD Race Thread gepostete aber ich zeig mein Liebling gerne nochmal  Leider konnten wir wegen dem schlechten Wetter noch keine Tour machen


 
Das Rad sieht schon klasse aus. Auf das Blau-Weiß fahre ich voll ab. 

Das Wetter ist hier gerade einigermaßen erträglich. Ich finde,man wird im Laufe des Winters ziemlich anspruchslos, was die Rahmenbedingungen fürs Biken angeht.


----------



## HILLKILLER (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja das Blau-Weiß hat was, da konnt man auf der Eurobike nur schwer weitergehen...

Allerdings daher: Sonne...ab aufs bike...das ist nun meine Wahl


----------



## steve81 (6. Dezember 2008)

Freibeuter schrieb:


> Habe es zwar schon im LTD Race Thread gepostete aber ich zeig mein Liebling gerne nochmal  Leider konnten wir wegen dem schlechten Wetter noch keine Tour machen



als erstes würde ich lenker, vorbau, sattel u. stütze tauschen!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. Dezember 2008)

Na dann Bilder: kleines Update an meinem LTD Race (R7 Super Absolute 09)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (6. Dezember 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Zeigt her eure Cubes !!!
> 
> 
> BILDER
> ...



Bild:





MfG

Michael


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. Dezember 2008)

Noch ein Bild:


----------



## barbarissima (6. Dezember 2008)

Das Bild ist aber nicht von heute, oder?


----------



## beuze1 (6. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das Bild ist aber nicht von heute, oder?



und 
was treiben die zwei da im Hintergrung..


----------



## barbarissima (6. Dezember 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> und
> was treiben die zwei da im Hintergrung..


 
Hab ich beim ersten Mal gar nicht gesehen  da hatte ich nur Augen fürs Bike  Aber jetzt, wo du´s sagst....


----------



## beuze1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Frauen..
immer nur Technik im Kopf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Dezember 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Frauen..
> immer nur Technik im Kopf..


 
 Ja genau, so sind wir nun mal


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. Dezember 2008)

Ne, das war im Sommer und das waren zwei Mädels.


----------



## beuze1 (6. Dezember 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Zeigt her eure Cubes !!!
> 
> 
> BILDER
> ...



für barbarissima





wegen Technik und so..


----------



## Musicman (6. Dezember 2008)




----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Dezember 2008)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha 
der sattel von dem schwarzen  xD


----------



## barbarissima (7. Dezember 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> für barbarissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uuiii, ein Dämpfer, TOLL!!! 

Hätte mich aber mehr gefreut, wenn du mir eine Anleitung zum Gabel ein- und ausbauen geschickt hättest  (Steht demnächst beim Hardtail an)

Hier noch ein Bild von meinen neuen Leaf Mags mit Titanachse (301g). Habe mein Bike jetzt auf 13kg abgespeckt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2008)

Ist bei euch auch zu Zeit so schlechtes Wetter?
Also bei uns ises unter aller Sau! SO schlammig hab ich alls schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Nach ner Tour am Freitag sah meine Short (mit binlingen; war einigermaßen warm) so aus:




brigens ne super MTB Short!
Die andere Site war komplett zu:


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Dezember 2008)

jajaaaa klaaaar  es war so schlechtes wetter ... 

deinen dünnschiss hast nicht mehr halten können ^^ lol
- spaaaaaaß meine hose sieht auch immer so aus


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2008)

der wär ja dann fömlich explodiert
War halt ne schnelle abfahrt auf der dh strecke


----------



## speedy76 (7. Dezember 2008)

Also beio uns war heute super wetter.









 Dieses Wetter hier fordert schon ein hohes maß an Koordination und Kondition.
Habe mich heute auch dafür entschieden Spikes zu kaufen, da es nicht absehbar ist, wann der schee hier wieder weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (7. Dezember 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Habe mich heute auch dafür entschieden Spikes zu kaufen,



das ist bestimmt eine gute investition..





.
.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Dezember 2008)

würde ich direkt tauschen gegen den ganzen matsch bei uns


----------



## speedy76 (7. Dezember 2008)

Welche spikes Fährst Du??? Gibts da was zu empfehlen???


----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. Dezember 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Na dann Bilder: kleines Update an meinem LTD Race (R7 Super Absolute 09)


 

@rammsteinbiker
Was ist das für ein Lenker. Ein OS Rizer Ritchey 660mm, Rise/höhe 30mm ? 

Danke.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi Juz71,

ist ein Race Face Deus XC Low Riser 25,4 660mm Höhe 25mm.

Gruss


----------



## beuze1 (7. Dezember 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Welche spikes Fährst Du??? Gibts da was zu empfehlen???



kann ich empfehlen 





für 70  2 Stück..








.
.


----------



## Bayer (8. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt die ice spiker pro geholt haben pro reifen 60 spikes mehr und sind 200gramm leichter. mal sehen, konnt sie bisher noch nicht testen


----------



## fissenid (8. Dezember 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Noch ein Bild:



Hallo Rammsteinbiker.....

die RedMetal5..... wie sind die so???? Überlege schon lange bzgl. neuer Laufräder.... eigentlich die DT240S mit XR4.2 Felgen, aber der Preis und mein Geldbeutel tendieren zu NOPE oder RedMetal 3 oder 5!!!!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Habe bisher keinerlei Probleme damit. Der Freilauf war anfangs gar nicht zu hören, jetzt ein wenig mehr jedoch immer noch weit leiser als z. B. der meiner Crossrides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanctos (9. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Sanctos (9. Dezember 2008)

Cube AMS Pro k24 2008


----------



## beuze1 (9. Dezember 2008)

Um, que mais uma vez a partir de Portugal ..
.. Tudo maravilhosamente claro e tempo bom para você?

atenciosamente..


----------



## Sanctos (10. Dezember 2008)

In Portugal ist das Wetter gut. Einige Wolken, einige Kälte, Schnee, sondern nur an einigen Stellen weit weg von zu Hause.
Leider mein Deutsch.


(Em portugal o tempo está bom. Algumas nuvens, algum frio, mas neve apenas em alguns sitios longe de casa)


----------



## Spokey (11. Dezember 2008)

Bitte. tausend sorry aber ich konnte nicht anders!


----------



## SK7WALK3R (11. Dezember 2008)

Heute aufgebaut.
Mein Trainingswürfel aus Teilen die ich noch übrig hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (11. Dezember 2008)

Na was einge noch so rumliegen haben

nich schlecht.

viel spaß damit


----------



## barbarissima (11. Dezember 2008)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Heute aufgebaut.
> Mein Trainingswürfel aus Teilen die ich noch übrig hatte


 
Öhm ich habe auch viel Zeugs rumliegen, aber ob ich da sowas raus hinkriege.... ?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (11. Dezember 2008)

Hätte es nicht neulich erst den Vorgänger (SPECIALIZED ENDURO) zerlegt, hätte ich auch nicht alle Teile gehabt. Der Rahmen flog natürlich auch nicht einfach irgendwo rum.
Bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.
Die jetzigen Reifen sind alte Reste und werden bald durch etwas angemessenes ersetzt. Bin mir noch nicht sicher welche es werden sollen. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## acid-driver (11. Dezember 2008)

wo fährst du denn damit?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (11. Dezember 2008)

Denke das Verhältnis von Straße zu Feld- und Waldwegen dürfte 50:50 sein. Brauche also, wie sonst kaum jemand, einen Allrounder 
Wollte eventuell mal welche von Continental testen. Die Mountain King sehen interessant aus.


----------



## montero (11. Dezember 2008)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Wollte eventuell mal welche von Continental testen. Die Mountain King sehen interessant aus.



Ich bin ca 1000 km die Contis Mountain King gefahren und hatte 3 Platten am Hinterrad und 1 am Vorderrad. Davon ist nur einer in richtig hartem Gelände entstanden. 
Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Pechvogel aber seitdem ich Schwalbe NobbyNic drauf habe, bin ich davon verschont worden


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. Dezember 2008)

Meine Wahl: Michelin XC Dry² und Michelin XCR AT, zu meiner Überraschung diese Saison nur ein Platten! Dafür nen richtiger = 3cm Riss im Mantel, Einsatzgebiet um Berlin, und Nordschwarzwald (4000km).

Aber glaub miit jedem Tip bekommste ne andere Meinung


----------



## tbird (12. Dezember 2008)

Erster Winter-Nightride dieses Jahr!


----------



## colnagoboris (12. Dezember 2008)

Im Winter mit Spikes und entsprechender Kleidung durch den Wald zu fegen ist schon Geil.
Aber warum sollte ich mir das bei Nacht antun ? 

Oder hat das was mit dem "Coolnessfaktor" zu tun ?

Da bin ich lieber uncool und sehe wohin ich fahre/fliege/stürze ?!


----------



## Musicman (12. Dezember 2008)

Nix cool oder uncool....

So ein Nightride hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (12. Dezember 2008)

Ganz genau. Nachts zu fahren hat etwas ganz besonderes. Die wege und Trails, die man bei Tag im Schlaf fährt, entwickeln sich Nachts im Schein der Lampen in völlig etwas anderes. Man denkt, man fährt den Weg das erste mal. 

Kann man schlecht beschreiben, muss man erlebt haben.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Dezember 2008)

da kann ich nur zustimmen 
wir machen jede Woche Nightrides....das gehört schon zum Pflichtprogramm.
Die Beleuchtung muss halt stimmen dann macht es auch Spaß.


----------



## xerto (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich stimme auch zu.

Wir fahren mit bis zu 20 Leuten (M/W) nachts durch die Felder und Wälder. 

Es macht einen tollen Spass. 

Leider haben wir hier nicht so schönen Schnee wie auf dem Bild, der ist im Frankfurter Raum relativ selten.


----------



## colnagoboris (12. Dezember 2008)

Okay - Okay - Okay, ich scheine da irgendwie etwas verpasst zu haben, aber ich bin ja lernfähig ! 
Im moment fahre ich meinen Würfel jedoch weder bei Tag noch bei Nacht, die Erdanziehungskraft hat mir bei dem versuch selbige zu überlisten meine grenzen gezeigt ! Quasi die Knie/Ellenbogenbremse benutzt !
Und das am hellichten Tag, aber das gehört wohl dazu, ihr kennt das Gefühl, der Kopf sagt nein, aber die Beine fahren einfach weiter !


----------



## rockshox12 (12. Dezember 2008)

heutige Tour


----------



## acid-driver (12. Dezember 2008)

zum reifenproblem:

wenn du 50:50 fährst und nicht so aus gewicht achten musst, kann ich die smart sam von schwalbe emfpehlen.

der rollt auf asphalt sehr gut ab, da er fast ein durchgehendes profil hat.
im gelände ist er auch ok.

ich hab zufällig noch 2 liegen, da ich nur noch im gelände fahre und mir die racing ralph von schwalbe geholt habe.

wenn du die smart sam haben willst, schreib mir einfach mal ne PN


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du was zuverlässiges suchst nimm die Alberts, oder Fat Alberts (viiiel Komfort aufm Hardtail). Hab meine knapp 3000km gefahren; aber nur getauscht, weil sie abgefahren waren! Die ganze Saison (nicht geschont, fast nur Wald, Trails, STeinfelder, ALLES!) keinen einzigen Platten!


----------



## colnagoboris (12. Dezember 2008)

Das  Thema Reifen ist so eine sache, die verschiedensten Biker finden die verschiedensten Reifen gut. Je nach Bike und Fahrstil bzw. Fahrtechnik wird ein und dasselbe Reifenmodell verschieden beurteilt. 
                     Des einen Freud´ , des anderen Leid !!!
Ich habe z.B. vor Tagen aus Neugier auf mein quasi neues Cube fast 10 jahre alte              PANARACER - Modell: "Smoke"        aufgezogen. Die lagen seit ca. 8 jahre im wamen Keller (damals mit Talkgum bestreut), dank Karkasse aus dünnen Textilfasern sehr leicht. Die Gummimischung war schon im NEUZUSTAND hart, mit 4 bar rollen die Dinger ordentlich, und haben Grip im matsch und Schnee. Aufgrund der Braunen Karkasse gibt es den 
                               Oldschool - Effekt
gratis. Gekoste haben die ca. mal 18 DM, beim stöbern im Keller meines Lieblingshändler entdeckte ich sie. Für den Winter optimal, zumal im Zentrum Mannheim`s der Schnee nicht (mehr) liegenbleibt. In den letzten jahren habe ich meist Reifen für durchschnittlich 40 Euro gefahren, da war ich doch überrascht wie gut die alten preiswerten Gummi`s rollen.
 An meinem 2008 cc ist inzwischen sowieso nichtmehr viel im Orginalzustand, 11 kg "Leergewicht", zu Weihnachten kaufe ich mir das ein oder andere Carbonpart. Neben Titan mein Lieblingsmaterial, nach dem Test in der BIKE, werde ich mir jedoch keinen Carbonlenker zulegen, brechen einfach ab diese "Röhrchen" !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2008)

Fährst auch aufn Königstuhl? Da liegt nämlich Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (12. Dezember 2008)

Fahren ?  
Schön wäre es, seit ein paar Tagen kann ich nur noch "kriechen", ein Sturz auf Ellenbogen und Knie wird mich noch 1 - 2 wochen lahmlegen. dann werde ich mal nach Heidelberg auf den Königstuhl "düsen" !!!
Mit etwas Glück liegt der Schnee noch, oder es gibt Neuschnee, egal, Hauptsache es bringt spass. Im Rucksack Schokolade und ne´ Thermoskanne mit heißem Tee, es sind oft die einfachen sachen die einfach nur zufrieden machen.  
Wenn ich jetzt noch Handschuhe finde in denen ich auch nach Stunden noch warme Finger habe wäre es Perfekt. 
Über dünnen Neoprenhandschuhe aus dem Tauchsport trage ich Thinsulate Thermo Handschuhe, die bisher beste Kombination. Taucherhandschuhe deshalb weil sie lange Stulpen haben über die Handgelenke gehen. Preiswert sind sie auch, denn anders als im Radsport wo oft ein grossteil des Kaufpreises für den Markennamen draufgeht, gibt es echte "Schnäppchen" !!! Neopren trocknet außerdem innerhalb weniger minuten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2008)

Meine Röckel sind auch die Besten! Fast nie kalte hände!


----------



## Schelle (13. Dezember 2008)

Hab heute auch 'ne Runde im Schnee gespielt.


----------



## Marzi (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab heut mal meinen roten Renner zugeritten.


----------



## acid-driver (13. Dezember 2008)

hast du das ding im wald nochmal geputzt?


----------



## Marzi (13. Dezember 2008)

Nö war alles gefroren, bin 40km gefahren und die Kiste war noch so gut wie sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (13. Dezember 2008)

Neeeeeeee, das Teil wurde im heimischen Wohnzimmer "zugeritten" , und dann behutsam in den Wald getragen !!!


----------



## colnagoboris (13. Dezember 2008)

Mein optimiertes CUBE, bis zum Frühjahr wird es noch ein halbes kilo "abnehmen" !
Getravelt auf 100 mm !


----------



## don.fried (14. Dezember 2008)

das is mein Beamer...


----------



## Blades (14. Dezember 2008)

Ein bissel klein das bild ^^


----------



## rockshox12 (14. Dezember 2008)

Marzi schrieb:


> Nö war alles gefroren, bin 40km gefahren und die Kiste war noch so gut wie sauber



40Km und noch soo sauber?

Selbst wenns gefroren ist dann siehts aus wie sau


----------



## Michi80 (14. Dezember 2008)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Mein optimiertes CUBE, bis zum Frühjahr wird es noch ein halbes kilo "abnehmen" !
> Getravelt auf 100 mm !


Wie das? Hast du vor es zu putzen?!?


----------



## colnagoboris (14. Dezember 2008)

Putzen ? Jaaaaain, uuuuund mit ein paar Tuneteilen ausstatten !!!
Vorher müssen aber erst meine Knochen heilen, mit denen habe ich nämlich gebremst !!!


----------



## Marzi (14. Dezember 2008)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> 40Km und noch soo sauber?
> 
> Selbst wenns gefroren ist dann siehts aus wie sau



Wo soll den Matsch herkommen wenn keiner da ist, mit nem Bunsenbrenner auftauen und ans Rad schmieren?


----------



## linusb (14. Dezember 2008)

...mal wieder was von der Ostalb:
_Black'n White_


----------



## acid-driver (14. Dezember 2008)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Putzen ? Jaaaaain, uuuuund mit ein paar Tuneteilen ausstatten !!!
> Vorher müssen aber erst meine Knochen heilen, mit denen habe ich nämlich gebremst !!!



ich werfe mal 2 stichworte in der raum:

"carbon" und "xtr"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (14. Dezember 2008)

und sram schalt plus trigger^^

edit: x.o ist ein muss


----------



## fasj (14. Dezember 2008)

linusb schrieb:


> ...mal wieder was von der Ostalb:
> _Black'n White_



Ostalb ?

Bin ab und zu in der Ecke Böhmenkirch....

fasj


----------



## xt_rob (14. Dezember 2008)

So nun mal mein neues LTD CC 2009:


----------



## marco_m (14. Dezember 2008)

War gestern auch etwas im Schnee , 2h biken 3h putzen,
aber egal mein neues Gefährt macht richtig Freude !!!


----------



## Groudon (14. Dezember 2008)

wieso putzt ihr hier alle eure bikes nach jeder fahrt??? findet ihr das bissl dreck schlimm oO


----------



## Giant XTC (14. Dezember 2008)

Hier sieht meins noch sauber aus





Jetzt stehts dreckig im Keller bis es irgendjemand saubermacht


----------



## linusb (14. Dezember 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Ostalb ?
> 
> Bin ab und zu in der Ecke Böhmenkirch....
> 
> fasj



... unser Revier ist Aalen, Unterkochen und die Berge ringsum... einfach mal bei  www.nobrakes.de reinschaun'n...


----------



## marco_m (14. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> wieso putzt ihr hier alle eure bikes nach jeder fahrt??? findet ihr das bissl dreck schlimm oO


 
Antwort : Weil wir Cube fahren und es mögen ! 

Naja in meinem Fall ist das Bike halt erst ca. 2 Wochen alt und wär ja eigenartig es bereits nicht mehr zu reinigen, oder? Wird sich aber schon noch legen ...


----------



## fasj (14. Dezember 2008)

linusb schrieb:


> ... unser Revier ist Aalen, Unterkochen und die Berge ringsum... einfach mal bei  www.nobrakes.de reinschaun'n...



Die Seite kenn ich, super.

Hatte mir mal überlegt zu euer Treff zu kommen, aber das trau ich mir vielleicht doch nicht zu. 

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich seh das so.
Ich fahr tag täglich mit meinen Bike und wenns nur der weg zur Schule ist, aber selbst der geht bei dem Wetter durch den Matsch.
Wenn ich jetzt anfangen würde jedesmal mein  Rad zu putzen würde ich mittags anfangen, wäre Nachmittags fertig und müsste das am nächsten Tag wiederholen.
Deswegen Spar ich mir das bei solchem dreckswetter.
Einmal die Woche muss da Ausreichen.


----------



## linusb (14. Dezember 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Die Seite kenn ich, super.
> 
> Hatte mir mal überlegt zu euer Treff zu kommen, aber das trau ich mir vielleicht doch nicht zu.
> 
> fasj



... alles halb so schlimm. Einfach mal offiziell anfragen...


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Dezember 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


>



Endlich mal wieder ein Fully hier werden ja fast nur noch hardtails gepostet


----------



## Musicman (15. Dezember 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> Naja ich seh das so.
> Ich fahr tag täglich mit meinen Bike und wenns nur der weg zur Schule ist, aber selbst der geht bei dem Wetter durch den Matsch.
> Wenn ich jetzt anfangen würde jedesmal mein  Rad zu putzen würde ich mittags anfangen, wäre Nachmittags fertig und müsste das am nächsten Tag wiederholen.
> Deswegen Spar ich mir das bei solchem dreckswetter.
> Einmal die Woche muss da Ausreichen.



Danke, du hast mein schlechtes Gewissen beruhigt


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Dezember 2008)

Putzen? 
Wenn mein Stereo komische Geräusche macht, sich nicht mehr fahren lässt und / oder nicht mehr gefahren werden will, weils zu dreckig ist, dann wird geputzt, aber sonst gilt: Solangs noch fährt, passts 
Gut, vll. schau ich mir wenns matschig is mal die Bremsen und so, wegen Verschleiß an und mach mal den Antrieb sauber, aber sonst nur alle ca. 200-500km mal den Rest sauber


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, komme aus Nördlingen, wie alt seit ihr und welche Touren wwerden gefahren? Kann man sich evtl. mal anschließen? Komme aus Nördlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (15. Dezember 2008)

Ach es tut ja so gut auch von anderen Bikern zu hören dass ein MTB auch dreckig wird, und auch mal dreckig bleiben kann. 
Klar dass Kette und Ritzel mitsamt den Bremsen vom dreck befreit werden. Denn egal welcher Hersteller und welche Ausführung, ob Aluminium - Stahl oder Carbon, Schlamm bzw. Streusalz verschleißen und zerstören alles innerhalb kürzester zeit.
Mein Cube gefällt mir sauber auch am besten, aber ein MTB ist ein "Nutz/Fungerät", das seinem Einsatzzweck entsprechend genutzt werden sollte. Diese Bikes sind für "Schlammbäder" und allgemein harten Einsatz konzipiert, sonst könnte man ja auch Rennrad fahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der Teller von dem ich esse muß sauber sein, seinem "Einsatzzweck" entsprechend eben. Das Bike mit dem ich fahre muss Stabil/Leicht und technisch einwandfrei sein, essen will ich es nicht. Deshalb steht das Teil ja auch nicht im Küchenschrank, sondern auf dem Boden !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Doch genug der Weisheiten, Spass sollte man haben, und wenn das manchen Bikern nur auf Keimfreien Bikes gelingt, dann ist das auch okay. Jedem das seine !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Dezember 2008)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Hallo, komme aus Nördlingen, wie alt seit ihr und welche Touren wwerden gefahren? Kann man sich evtl. mal anschließen? Komme aus Nördlingen.



Also ich komm aus Heidelberg; is n bisschen woanders
Naja, bin 14, bals 15 und fahr Trailtouren hauptsächlich. Länge im Schnitt so um die 30-40km (anstrengende berg hoch und flowige bergab passagen!). Sind aber auch gerne so Trailtouren um die 100km drin 
Dieses Jahr warns seit Ende Februar so um die 4000km


----------



## linusb (15. Dezember 2008)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Hallo, komme aus Nördlingen, wie alt seit ihr und welche Touren wwerden gefahren? Kann man sich evtl. mal anschließen? Komme aus Nördlingen.



Von 14 bis Mitte 40 ist alles dabei. Gefahren wird Dienstags 17:00 Uhr. In der Regel 3h/min.1000Hm... aber die Infos findet man alle auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## speedy76 (17. Dezember 2008)

War heute endlich mal wieder unterwegs. Leider immer noch ohnes Spikes. 

Hätten mich aber bei meinem Abgang auf diesem Glatteis   auch nicht gerettet.

So, und hier dann das Bild zur aktuellen Wetterlage auf der Alb





Was acht Ihr eigentlich gegen Kalte Füße????? Fahre Winterschuhe mit Isosohlen, wird aber nach ca 45 min doch extrem kalt


----------



## fasj (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei dem Wetter ist denke ich sogar der BikeX Schwäbische Alp eine Herausforderung, oder ?
fasj


----------



## crush-er (17. Dezember 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Was acht Ihr eigentlich gegen Kalte Füße????? Fahre Winterschuhe mit Isosohlen, wird aber nach ca 45 min doch extrem kalt



... überschuhe, aus neopren. wasserdicht (naja fast) und warm.


----------



## speedy76 (17. Dezember 2008)

ach quatsch. die paar vereisten Abfahrten nachdem s mich geschmissen hat, und ich dann stinksauer nach ner schier unendlichen Zeit endlich vom Eis war, habe ich mich entschieden die fahrt im Schnee fortzusetzen.  echt nich ohne das Wetter momentan.


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Dezember 2008)

@ warme füsse :    SEAL SKINZ !!!! bis zu 2 stunden echt warme füsse !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dommes84 (17. Dezember 2008)

Jeder hat hier die super Bilder im Schnee, bei mir gibt es leider nur Schlam.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> ...
> Was acht Ihr eigentlich gegen Kalte Füße????? Fahre Winterschuhe mit Isosohlen, wird aber nach ca 45 min doch extrem kalt


 
Wenn du deine Winterschuhe groß genug gekauft hast, dann passen da sicher auch noch dicke Wollsocken rein. Damit komme ich sehr weit, obwohl ich eigentlich ne Frostbeule bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (18. Dezember 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Was acht Ihr eigentlich gegen Kalte Füße????? Fahre Winterschuhe mit Isosohlen, wird aber nach ca 45 min doch extrem kalt




Ich benutze die Heizsohlen von Tchibo. Die haben 35 Euro gekostet und funktionieren wunderbar. So kann man sehr gut 2-3 Stunden in Kälte verbringen. Ich habe so Überzieher von Vaude für die Schuhe. So kann ich auch meine Sommerschuhe im Winter nutzen.

Sogar eingeklickt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Dezember 2008)

so, 
cube no. 4 (bzw. wenn man das von freundin mitrechnet ) no. 5 :


----------



## Musicman (18. Dezember 2008)

Geil


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2008)

WOW, das is ja mal ein richtig cooles Design 
Gibt es das auch in 16".


----------



## paradox (18. Dezember 2008)

cool, sogar radial gespeicht, ...


----------



## xerto (18. Dezember 2008)

und ein irrer Kettenschutz. 

Geht damit auch Downhill?


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. Dezember 2008)

thema kalte füße :

" NUR DIE HARTEN KOMMEN IN DEN GARTEN " sagt das sprichwort ^^


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> WOW, das is ja mal ein richtig cooles Design
> Gibt es das auch in 16".



Da passt dein Sattel aber nicht dazu


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da passt dein Sattel aber nicht dazu


 
Ich hab auch noch einen in Rosa mit Grün   Der sieht richtig schlimm aus.Aber wenn ich den hier im Forum zeige, dann fliege ich bestimmt raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (18. Dezember 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> War heute endlich mal wieder unterwegs. Leider immer noch ohnes Spikes.
> 
> Hätten mich aber bei meinem Abgang auf diesem Glatteis   auch nicht gerettet.



eben doch!!!!
gerade auf Eis beißen die Spikes am besten..
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch einen in Rosa mit Grün   Der sieht richtig schlimm aus.Aber wenn ich den hier im Forum zeige, dann fliege ich bestimmt raus



Trau dich  Ich besteche auch die Mod`s


----------



## gooni11 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Das Princess hmm...?! das bekommt meine kleine auch unter den Tannenbaum.... ich finds auch super knuffig. Ich hoffe sie sieht das genau so..
ABER... es wiegt 9kg.... mein HPC in 20ig Zoll 10...
Also bekommt sie wohl nächstes Jahr TUNE Schnellspanner und nen Speedneedle vom Weihnachtsmann.. 
mfg


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Trau dich  Ich besteche auch die Mod`s


 
Na mal sehen 

Übers WE habe ich erst mal was besseres vor als Sättel fotografieren


----------



## LarsVegas51 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hey, die stehen bei uns auch bereit für untern Weihnachtsbaum.....

sind echt stark! 









Gruß
Vegas


----------



## xerto (19. Dezember 2008)

wow mit Downhillräder! 

Mit Slopgarantie, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (20. Dezember 2008)

Die kleinen sind ja echt süß 

aber die sind mir dann doch etwas zu schwer 

ich bevorzuge dann doch lieber meins.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Dezember 2008)

ohja, das würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Dezember 2008)

Dämon schrieb:


> Die kleinen sind ja echt süß
> 
> aber die sind mir dann doch etwas zu schwer
> 
> ich bevorzuge dann doch lieber meins.



jeder fängt mal klein an  

und dein bike ist schwerer als das kleine cube


----------



## Ryo (21. Dezember 2008)

ich liebe dieses Wetter


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich hasse es


----------



## steve81 (21. Dezember 2008)

Feine Jogginghose!
Aber das ist nicht wirklich dreckig!
Das rote AMS ist natürlich obergeil!


----------



## Musicman (21. Dezember 2008)

Lorch? Schöne Gegend


----------



## Ryo (21. Dezember 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> Feine Jogginghose!
> Aber das ist nicht wirklich dreckig!
> Das rote AMS ist natürlich obergeil!



Hey, nix gegen meine Hose 

Ja ich bin auch nur kurze Trailstrecken gefahren, das meiste war WA. 


Hats dich mal hier hierunter verschlagen oder woher kennst du das Remstal?


----------



## Musicman (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich war da mal 4 Wochen zu Ausbildung bei der Untertagefeuerwehr.


----------



## fasj (21. Dezember 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Lorch? Schöne Gegend



Stimmt, komme auch ab und zu vom Fils ins Remstal....

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (21. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein AMS 100 Pro Louise 2008 das ich hier im Forum vor ein paar Monaten gebraucht erstanden habe.

Umbauten: 
- Sram X9 komplett (Vorbesitzer)
- Selle Italia Sattel (Vorbesitzer)
- XT 2008 Bremsen
- Windcutter Scheiben
- Kindshock 900i Remote Sattelstütze
- Crankbrothers 5050 Pedale
- 2ter Laufradsatz mit Kojak 2.0 Falt 2009 für die Fahrt in die Arbeit
- Propalm Lockon Griffe und Propalm Barends
- 90mm Vorbau

Bin echt happy mit dem Bike. 

Grössere Bilder gibts hier:
http://picasaweb.google.com/vscope001/_all#

cu

vscope


----------



## MaM1800 (21. Dezember 2008)

mein heiß gelibtes ltd cc


----------



## barbarissima (22. Dezember 2008)

Macht sich denn eigentlich irgendwer Hoffnungen auf ein Cube unterm (oder neben dem) Weihnachtsbaum?


----------



## agnes (22. Dezember 2008)

wieso hoffnung? das ams125 wäre in schwarz jetzt lieferbar gewesen. aber da ich es in weiß bestellt habe muss ich einen monat länger warten. aber das macht mir jetzt nicht besonders viel aus bei dem wetter.


----------



## LarsVegas51 (22. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl ich meins ja schon vorab bekommen habe, war es ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk und kommt Heiligabend natürlich neben die zwei "kleinen" Cubes neben den Baum.
Das gehört so! Und ich muss ja auch am Abend was zu gucken haben.....

Gruß
Vegas


----------



## Blades (22. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir wirds warscheinlich erst nen Monat später eins geben....


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2008)

Gehe ab sofort fremd. Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk: ein Rotwild R.GT2
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/246039]
	
[/URL]

Aber mein Cube wird mir weiterhin treue Dienste leisten:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/122664]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Assfight (22. Dezember 2008)

Wie teuer ist des Rotwild denn?


----------



## agnes (22. Dezember 2008)

schÃ¤tze mal um die 4000â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2008)

UVP war normalerweise 4490 . Rotwild hat aber die Preise bei der GT Serie gesenkt. Mein Rotwild ist kein Serienbike, da ich "nur" die Fox 120 drin habe und nicht die Talas 140. Und mein Radhändler hat sehr gute Kontakte zu Rotwild, deshalb habe ich es zum einmaligen Preis von 3370  beommen. Ist noch nichts eingestellt. In den nächsten Monaten werden Teile wie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze noch durch Leichtere ersetzt.


----------



## agnes (22. Dezember 2008)

da hat er dir durchaus einen guten preis gemacht. allerdings würd emir eine 140er gabel besser gefallen. viel spass mit dem schicken racer.


----------



## r19andre (22. Dezember 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gehe ab sofort fremd. Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk: ein Rotwild R.GT2
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/246039]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...


----------



## Ryo (22. Dezember 2008)

@jmr: was sind denn das für nette Leuchten auf deinem Cube?


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich gewollt hätte, dann hätte ich auch gegen einen geringen Aufpreis die 140er Gabel bekommen. Aber ich wollte ein "Sorglos-Touren-Bike", leicht für über die Alpen, schnell berg hoch und mit Reserven bergab. Da war mir die 120er Version vorne und hinten 125 mm lieber. Vollkommen ausreichend für Mittelgebirge und ab und zu mal Alpen. Und ich bekomme einen zweiten Flaschenhalter dran, war mir auch wichtig. Bin ein Flaschenkind.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> da sach mal einer bei den Cube DTC Modellen liegt der Dämpfer direkt in der Dreckeinflugschneise  ist ja noch viel schlimmer und schön finde ich das leider auch nicht.
> Ist aber zum Glück Geschmacksache
> 
> ...



Der Dämpfer macht das schon mit. Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Regelmäßige Pflege reicht vollkommen aus. 
War gestern noch mit meinem Cube auf Tour. Das Bike war von oben bis unten braun, incl. Dämpfer. Da nützt auch die andere Position des Dämfers nichts. 
Das Elite HPC gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Aber einen Racer hab ich schon.

@ Ryo: Sigma - Mirage Evo+Evo X gut genug für den ein oder anderen Nightride. Fahre aber meistens mit einer am Lenker und der anderen am Helm und nicht so wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. Dezember 2008)

..mal mein milky !!


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..mal mein milky !!


 
Wo ist es denn jetzt noch warm genug zum Bike in Sommerbekleidung ....


----------



## xerto (22. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns in Maintal bei Frankfurt.

Aktuell 13 Grad plus! 

Da kannste wieder die kurze Hose anziehen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns in (handtaschen) Nußloch, bei Heidelberg hats 11° plus.. Aber fahren möchte man bei dem wetter nicht! Nicht wegen schlamm, nässe oder so, sondern wegen unter 2m Sicht. Kommt bei der ABfahrt nich so toll!
Woher ich das mit dne 2m weiß?-Hehe, gibt ne webcam aufm Königstuhl, dem Hausberg


----------



## sugarray (22. Dezember 2008)

Mein Stereo.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2008)

schickes Bild, schickes Rad


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (22. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo ist es denn jetzt noch warm genug zum Bike in Sommerbekleidung ....


Nach der Vegetation im Hintergrund, dürfte das Bild aus Juli/August sein.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Dezember 2008)

ja, ende august ....


----------



## mamue (23. Dezember 2008)

Huhu erstmal,

hier ein Bild meines ams pro in der k24 Ausstattung, 2008er Version.
Habe das Radl letztes Jahr im August bekommen. Als Um- bzw. Anbauten gab es bisher nur zwei Getränkehalter, sonst alles Serienteile.

Derzeit habe ich allerdings Spikes aufgezogen, da ich mich mal mit Winterfahren vertraut machen wollte ^^


----------



## agnes (23. Dezember 2008)

rot schaut einfach klasse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Dezember 2008)

mamue schrieb:


> k24 Ausstattung, 2008er Version.
> Habe das Radl letztes Jahr im August bekommen.



also noch haben wir 2008


----------



## RaptorTP (24. Dezember 2008)

Ist jetzt nicht mehr sooo sauber    - aber noch ziemlich neu

ein LTD AMS - mit kompletter XT (außer Klickpedal *G* - kommen noch )

hab ich seit nem Monat.

die Daten, falls einer was genauer wissen will -- meinem Dämpfer muss ich mir mal bei Zeiten einstellen, hab gehört der muss bissi eingefahren werden.

*Cube LTD AMS
*

*Rahmen:* HPA 7005, Hydroform STK Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Reba SL, 100 mm, PopLoc, Motion Control
*Dämpfer: *Manitou Radium RL, Einbaulänge 165 mm
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano Deore XT Shadow, 27-Gang
*Umwerfer:* Shimano Deore XT
*Schalthebel:* Shimano Deore XT Rapidfire Plus
*Bremshebel:* Shimano Deore XT
*Bremsen:* Shimano Deore XT, hydraulische Scheibenbremse (180/160 mm)
*Innenlager:* integriertes Innenlager
*Kurbel*: Shimano Deore XT FC-M770, 44/32/22 Zähne, 175 mm
*Kassette:* Shimano Deore XT CS-M770, 11-32 Zähne
*Kette:* Shimano HG53
*Felgen:* Alex EN24
*Naben*: Shimano Deore XT Disc
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Kevlar 2.25 / Schwalbe Racing Ralph, Kevlar 2.25
*Speichen:* DT Swiss Champion 2.0
*Steuersatz:* Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert
*Lenker*: Easton EA 30 Lowriser
*Vorbau*: Easton EA 30, Oversized
*Sattelstütze:* Easton EA 30, 31,6 mm
*Sattel:* Scape Active 4
*Sattelklemme:* Scape Varioclose, 34,9 mm
*Pedale*: Fasten Alu


----------



## LarsVegas51 (24. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schönes Gerät, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor

Gruß
Vegas


----------



## Löwe73 (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten ihr Würfel-Fans.

Ich zeuge auch mal meine Cubes. Nix besonderes, aber meine Schätze....

Das weiß-schwarze Attention ist mein Weihnachtspresent, aber es war nur ein Umbau. Rahmenaktion bei H&S Bike-Discount.... 80 + 80 für den Umbau.
Vorher hatte es den blauen Rahmen, aber von 300 auf 80. Bei diesen Preisen muß man Reisen.

Grüße Würfel-Löwe....


----------



## PaulusBob (24. Dezember 2008)

*Cube Fritzz*






So endlich ist mein bike fertig!

Federgabel:      Fox 36 Talas RC2
Dämpfer:                              Manitou Swinger Air 4 way
Schaltung:                      Shimano Saint (2009) mit KCNC Schalträdchen und 
                                         Gore Rideon Schaltzüge
Vorbau:                             Syntace Superforce 60mm mit Carbon Spacer
Lenker:                              Easton MonkeyLite DH
Griffe:                                Spank
Sattelstütze:                      Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattel:                               SDG TI- Fly
Schalthebel:                      Shimano Deore XT mit Aluminum Schrauben
Umwerfer:                              Shimano Deore XT E-Type mit Gore Gore Rideon Schaltzug 
Kassette:                              Shimano Deore XTR 11-32Z., 9-fach
Kette:                                KCNC
Kurbel/Innenlager:              Shimano Deore XT
Nabe hinten: Ringle Flea oder Veltec DH
Nabe vorne: Ringle Flea oder Veltec DH
Speichen: DT Swiss
Felge hinten:                      DT SWISS 5.1D oder Veltec Excalibur DH
Felge vorn:                      DT SWISS 5.1D oder Veltec Excalibur DH
Reifen: DT Swiss 2,4 Nobby Nic; Veltec Big Betty und 2,35 Muddy Mary
Bremsen:                              Formula The One (203/180mm) 
Pedale: Easton Cully oder Shimano XTR

Gewicht mit DT Swiss Laufräder und XTR Pedale: 13,95kg
Gewicht mit Veltec Laufräder und Easton Pedale: ca. 15,5kg


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Dezember 2008)

fett! Das Bike wäre so ca. die Richtung meines nächsten Wie is der Dämpfer? Denn der fox rp kommt mir da drin immer so "süß" vor....
Und wie sind die Felgen?


----------



## barbarissima (25. Dezember 2008)

Mann-o-Mann, sieht das klasse aus!!!!
Und die Ausstattung ist ja wirklich aller erste Sahne!


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Dezember 2008)

richtig schönes Teil, vor allem die weißen Felgen haben was.
Was mich aber mehr interessiert ist, was es wiegt?


----------



## acid-driver (25. Dezember 2008)

PaulusBob schrieb:


> *Cube Fritzz*
> 
> 
> Gewicht mit DT Swiss Laufräder und XTR Pedale: 13,95kg
> Gewicht mit Veltec Laufräder und Easton Pedale: ca. 15,5kg



das schwarze sind die buchstaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (25. Dezember 2008)

Mein neues Winterbike heute bei seiner Premiere
Schöne Weihnachte miteinander


----------



## acid-driver (25. Dezember 2008)

sieht aus wie ein 08-acid?

was wiegts mit den teilen?


----------



## barbarissima (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ja ganz entzückt, was hier in den letzten Tagen für schöne Bikes gepostet wurden. Selbst dieses Kuckcksei, das Rotwild ist ja eigentlich schon sehr hübsch 

Da aber neuerdings nur noch saubere Räder gezeigt werden, möchte ich mal wieder ein dreckiges präsentieren


----------



## RaptorTP (25. Dezember 2008)

feines Bike -- hab meins gestern erst mal wieder sauber gemacht - habs voll verafft mal ein bild zu machen


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ganz entzückt, was hier in den letzten Tagen für schöne Bikes gepostet wurden. Selbst dieses Kuckcksei, das Rotwild ist ja eigentlich schon sehr hübsch
> 
> Da aber neuerdings nur noch saubere Räder gezeigt werden, möchte ich mal wieder ein dreckiges präsentieren



Ich fahre ja nur das Kuckucksei von Rotwild, weil ich nicht das gleiche Bike wie meine Freundin und barbarissima haben durfte. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/128168]
	
[/URL]


----------



## the donkey (25. Dezember 2008)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein 08-acid?
> 
> was wiegts mit den teilen?



Bike wiegt wie auf dem Bild 10,7kg

Ja es ist ein 08 Acid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Dezember 2008)

Och menno, ich will mein Cube auch schmutzig machen


----------



## barbarissima (25. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Och menno, ich will mein Cube auch schmutzig machen


 
Hast recht , das Cube schmutzig machen bereitet schon irgendwie mehr Vergnügen als gemächlich spazieren zu gehen


----------



## PeterR (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!
Mein Bike, ehemals ein AMS Comp, gekauft 2005,
mittlerweile so ziemlich alles getauscht 
Aber ich "liebe" diesen Rahmen...

Rock Shox Recon U-Turn 315, Kurbel XTR, SRAM X0, Tektro Auriga Pro, DT Swiss 225, Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4


----------



## D!CE (26. Dezember 2008)

fahrt ihr auch oder putzt ihr nur 

so hier meins










und natürlich mit diebstahlwarnanlage


----------



## PeterR (26. Dezember 2008)

D!CE schrieb:


> fahrt ihr auch oder putzt ihr nur



..... ich fahre auch...       (hier noch mit der HS33)


----------



## don.fried (26. Dezember 2008)

also, ich fahr auch.... (bissl drecksch grad)














Volvo = "ich rolle"...


----------



## Deleted 124102 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich war bei dem schönen Wetter heut früh auch mal wieder unterwegs:


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. Dezember 2008)

wie vorbildlich immer alle mit ihren schutzblechen sind   ich bleib lieber die drecksau ^^


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Dezember 2008)

geil - volvo !  *G*

@ Pipe_Zero

was sind das für geile ERGO end bars - also Hörner - die will ich auch

such auch griffe - nicht selten schläft die hand ein


----------



## don.fried (26. Dezember 2008)

das müssten P1 Overendz sein. gibbet auch in Carbon... aber bei Problemen mit Hand einschlafen würde ich Ergon-Griffe empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Dezember 2008)

ich bin fremdgegangen , da cube ja leider sein freerider "noch" nicht im program hat ( soll ja erst nächstes jahr kommen )


----------



## socke130778 (26. Dezember 2008)

Also, dann zeige ich meines hier auch mal.

Das ist das neue CUBE LTD TEAM 2009 

habe noch kein eigenes Bild gemacht. Bin erst seit zwei Wochen Besitzer dieses edlen Teils. Bin voher Cube LTD Pro 2007 gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (26. Dezember 2008)

@RaptorTP

Die Barends sind wie schon gesagt wurde diese hier:

http://www.bike24.net/p15880.html

Ich liebe die teile trotz ihres relativ hohen gewichts.

Als griffe kann ich diese sehr empfehlen:

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...64;page=1;ID=7cc3f093e556f28160519a410d7ca8ec


----------



## Sunset (26. Dezember 2008)

socke130778 schrieb:


> Also, dann zeige ich meines hier auch mal.
> 
> Das ist das neue CUBE LTD TEAM 2009
> 
> habe noch kein eigenes Bild gemacht. Bin erst seit zwei Wochen Besitzer dieses edlen Teils. Bin voher Cube LTD Pro 2007 gefahren.


 
könnt ihr euch mal angewöhnen, EURE bikes abzulichten und hier rein zu stellen? 
find´s echt armselig, wenn leute meinen irgend welche bilder hier reinzuzustellen und zu sagen. SO sieht meines aus!!
absoluter


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin fremdgegangen , da cube ja leider sein freerider "noch" nicht im program hat ( soll ja erst nächstes jahr kommen )



Auch wenns kein Cube is, sehr geil!! Und grüüün
Mein nächstes Bike soll auch n Freerider sein. Was solls denn dann bei Cube geben? Hab ich noch gar nix von gehört? Gibts da was im Internetz?


----------



## socke130778 (26. Dezember 2008)

Okay, weil hier einige empfindlich reagieren gleich nochmal. Foto habe ich eben gemacht.


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Dezember 2008)

ltd 2009 team --  schönes ding  

danke dir, Pipe Zero für die links !
werd mir wohl beides mal organizen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Dezember 2008)

wenn wir schon bei Offenbach sind ...  zeig ich meins auch mal 

Mein Cube AMS LTD

(das Foto ist allerdings nicht sehr berühmt  )


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Dezember 2008)

jawoll , noch eins -
 was hasste für pedal drauf - klick ?

*
Shimano XT PD-M 770 

will ich mir holen, die kann man aber nicht mit normalen schuhen fahren *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## socke130778 (26. Dezember 2008)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wenn wir schon bei Offenbach sind ...  zeig ich meins auch mal
> 
> Mein Cube AMS LTD
> 
> (das Foto ist allerdings nicht sehr berühmt  )


 

auch aus der Schmiede ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Dezember 2008)

ja, klicks: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/shimano-pd-m424-klickpedal/2483.html (hätte die teureren nehmen sollen, meine Pedale knarzen  )

Mich wundert, dass das Foto so unscharf ist, bei mir auf der Platte ist es noch knackscharf!?

@socke: Nein, dort wollte man mir kein Rad in dieser Preisklasse verkaufen. Ich hab es versucht


----------



## socke130778 (26. Dezember 2008)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> jawoll , noch eins -
> was hasste für pedal drauf - klick ?
> 
> 
> ...


 

sieht aus wie Standart.....sieht nicht aus wie Klick finde ich


----------



## socke130778 (26. Dezember 2008)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> @socke: Nein, dort wollte man mir kein Rad in dieser Preisklasse verkaufen. Ich hab es versucht


 

dat muss ich jetzt net verstehen. Weil anbieten tun sie das Bike schon. 
Wie lang ist das her ?


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Dezember 2008)

die rahmengröße ist süß  

danke für die info


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Dezember 2008)

ja nein, also ursprünglich wollte ich das XMS kaufen, dazu musste ich mir dort sagen lassen, man verkaufe keine Einsteiger-Räder. Das fand ich nicht sehr... naja... 
Das LTD habe ich dann zu einem super Preis im Internet bestellt, bei dem die Händler vor Ort nicht mithalten konnten. Dabei hätte ich mein Geld gern in Offenbach ausgegeben 




> die rahmengröße ist süß


ich bin halt klein  Dafür ists schön leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## socke130778 (26. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ja sehr Kundenfreundlich. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Normalerweise ist die Schmiede für eine gute Beratung bekannt. Okay da sind ein bis zwei Pfeifen aber der Rest hat echt Plan.

Dann können wir drei ja mal ne Tour machen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Dezember 2008)

uff, ich übe noch, das ist nämlich mein erstes "richtiges" Mountainbike  Vor einem Jahr fand ich Radfahren noch total blöd


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Dezember 2008)

ja, wohnen ja alle um die ecke, und fahren ein Cube.

wegen Pedale muss ich mich echt umschauen, hätt gern die XT, passt zum rest - dann kann ich nicht mehr ohne klickis - oder stellt sich das dann automatisch ein. bin noch keine gefahren.
Muss man beim ersten check zu nem Cube Händler - wie der in Offenbach, oder kann das jeder machen ?! ..


----------



## socke130778 (26. Dezember 2008)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> uff, ich übe noch, das ist nämlich mein erstes "richtiges" Mountainbike  Vor einem Jahr fand ich Radfahren noch total blöd


 

Das macht nix. Ich fange auch erst wieder an. Habe jetzt ein Jahr Pause gehabt.

@raptor wie sieht es bei Dir aus ?


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Dezember 2008)

hatte ein 3/4 Jahr lang kein Bike - bin auch was puuste angeht NEU  *G*

wurde mir geklaut - (ist auch mein erstes gescheites Bike)


----------



## socke130778 (26. Dezember 2008)

Dann sind wir ja alle auf dem gleíchen Stand


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Dezember 2008)

können ja mal schauen, müssen uns ja jetzt nicht hier im forum breit machen, hier sollen ja die Cubes gezeigt werden *G*

meine email - [email protected]


----------



## socke130778 (26. Dezember 2008)

Genau, sonst bekommen wir noch geschimpft hier. Also zurück zum Thema. Können jja was über die Forumsnachrichten ausmachen.


----------



## don.fried (26. Dezember 2008)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> ltd 2009 team --  schönes ding
> 
> danke dir, Pipe Zero für die links !
> werd mir wohl beides mal organizen



Kannste direkt bei mir bestellen, ich arbeite bei www.bike24.net.


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Dezember 2008)

ist schon in den favoriten, kommen pedale und schuhe dazu, denk ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (26. Dezember 2008)

gibt es dann etwas günstiger? bräuchte auch noch so ein paar teile^^


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Dezember 2008)

was glaubst du was passiert wenn er jetzt mit JA antwortet ??


----------



## agnes (26. Dezember 2008)

kann er gerne per pm machen. aber was soll großartig passieren^^ ausser das vielleicht 1000 leute oder mehr da bestellen werden^^


----------



## don.fried (26. Dezember 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> gibt es dann etwas günstiger? bräuchte auch noch so ein paar teile^^



leider ni, nur für meinen privaten Gebrauch könnte ich Rabatt kriegen. wäre aber zu schön, ich weiß...


----------



## D!CE (27. Dezember 2008)

PeterR schrieb:


> ..... ich fahre auch...       (hier noch mit der HS33)



falsche reifenwahl???


----------



## ShogunZ (27. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Fritzz






Cube Fritzz 2008, 18â 2933
Manitou Swinger 4-way inkl. Schrauben, Buchsen 486gr.
Fox 36 Talas RC2 inkl. Kralle 2540
SRAM XO 194
SRAM X9 252
Shimano XT E-Type 168
Formula Oro Bianco GM inkl. 203mm Scheibe, Schrauben, Adapter 470
Formula Oro Bianco GM inkl. 203mm Scheibe, Schrauben, Adapter 484
Shimano XT 11-32 268
Shimano XTR 780
Standard Shimano SchaltzÃ¼ge 80
KMC 9 SL 235
ZTR Flow + Hope Pro II + Sapim CX Ray 1674
Standard Shimano Schlauch 250
Big Betty 930
Big Betty 930
FSA Orbit Z 1.5R 215
Syntace Superforce 60mm, 6Â°, 25,4mm 147
Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075 ungekÃ¼rzt 278 
Syntace P6, gekÃ¼rzt inkl. Schrauben, 34,9mm 251
Selle Italia SLR XP 180
Odi Roque Lock On inkl. Klemmringe 130
Syntace Superlock 45 
Rock Shox Maxle 12X135mm 104
Shimano DX


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Dezember 2008)




----------



## RaptorTP (27. Dezember 2008)

genial -- das schutzblech ist dezent.
halt den größten dreck am Dämpfer und schaltung fern -- das bike ist sowieso 1A


----------



## kinschman (27. Dezember 2008)

so - hier auch nochmal meine Cube-Bikes:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


und nächstes Jahr kommt dann noch ein Fritzz_K18 dazu, an dem aber Laufrad und Bremsentechnisch auch schon Veränderungen geplant sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mal, was habt ihr denn in letzter Zeit für Hammer-bikes?
Die sehn doch mal geil aus!!!
Sau scharfe Laufräder hast da!


----------



## flyingstereo (27. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem hat das 125er eine sehr wartungsarme Kette montiert..


----------



## agnes (27. Dezember 2008)

?


----------



## barbarissima (27. Dezember 2008)

Schließe mich Andi an. Das Fritzz mit weißer Gabel und weißem Sattel und den roten Kleinteilen ist ein echtes Hammerteil, das rote AMS pro hat mir schon immer gut gefallen und die goldfarbenen Laufräder am AMS 125 passen einfach perfekt zu dem schwarzen Rad


----------



## barbarissima (27. Dezember 2008)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Vor allem hat das 125er eine sehr wartungsarme Kette montiert..


 Hab ich erst gar nicht gesehen


----------



## kinschman (27. Dezember 2008)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Vor allem hat das 125er eine sehr wartungsarme Kette montiert..



pssst....das is doch die voll geheime bluetooth-kette 

die liegt halt -mit wd40/brunox getränkt- immer in nem frischhaltebeutel ..... wenn ich dann auf tour geh...zack bluetooth aktivieren und ab gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (27. Dezember 2008)

btw: mit dem LRS am AMS_100 bin ich noch nicht soo glücklich....die farbe passt zwar perfekt, aber die dinger sind zu schwer....

also wenn jemand irgendwo schonmal nen eher leichten laufradsatz (1600gr) mit weißen felgen gesehen hat - bitte melden


----------



## agnes (27. Dezember 2008)

och wenn man so die ams hier sieht, kann ich es kaum erwarten mein neuens ams125 in weiß/schwarz hier zu haben.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Dezember 2008)

kinschman schrieb:


> pssst....das is doch die voll geheime bluetooth-kette
> 
> die liegt halt -mit wd40/brunox getränkt- immer in nem frischhaltebeutel ..... wenn ich dann auf tour geh...zack bluetooth aktivieren und ab gehts



ah so eine hab ich auch manchmal


----------



## Richi2511 (27. Dezember 2008)

kinschman schrieb:


> so - hier auch nochmal meine Cube-Bikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## malicom (27. Dezember 2008)

Das habe ich mir zu Weihnachten gegönnt:
AMS PRO 100 2009:
mit kleinen Umbauten: Lenker, Vorbau, Scheiben,  XT-Kette und Kassette ...









Gruss Martin


----------



## don.fried (27. Dezember 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> kinschman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so - hier auch nochmal meine Cube-Bikes:
> ...


----------



## don.fried (27. Dezember 2008)

malicom schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir zu Weihnachten gegönnt:
> AMS PRO 100 2009:
> mit kleinen Umbauten: Lenker, Vorbau, Scheiben,  XT-Kette und Kassette ...
> 
> ...



war wohl ein richtig Frohes Fest... Gratulation zum neuen Familienmitglied


----------



## don.fried (27. Dezember 2008)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Fritzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barbarissima (27. Dezember 2008)

@malicom:
Von mir auch Glückwünsche! 
Möchte noch ergänzen, dass ich die Bremsscheiben sehr geil finde


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (27. Dezember 2008)

@Mailcom: Ist das ein 22er Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (27. Dezember 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> @Mailcom: Ist das ein 22er Rahmen?


Ja, 20'' war ein bischen zu klein. Bei 22" musste ich aber den Vorbau von 120 auf 90 kürzen.

@all:
danke für Glückwünsche

Gruss Martin


----------



## colnagoboris (27. Dezember 2008)

HILFE !

Eine frage: mir wurde gestern ein Vollcarbonsattel angeboten den ich gerne auf mein Cube bauen würde. Allerdings habe ich noch nie zuvor von diesem Hersteller gehört, unter dem Klarlack ist der Schriftzug  "Bikehardest" zusehen. Wiegt 111 gramm, und der Klemmbereich der streben ist mit Aluminium verstärkt. Zu finden auch bei E.... in anderen Farben. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Teil, oder kennt jemanden der die Schale bereits gefahren hat ? Der Shop nennt sich auch Bikehardest.


----------



## Assfight (27. Dezember 2008)

malicom schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir zu Weihnachten gegönnt:
> AMS PRO 100 2009:
> mit kleinen Umbauten: Lenker, Vorbau, Scheiben,  XT-Kette und Kassette ...
> 
> ...


Die gibts jetzt schon zu kaufen? :-O


----------



## acid-driver (27. Dezember 2008)

sieht schwer so aus..


----------



## Assfight (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber überall heißt es das die erst gegen Ferbuar kommen


----------



## RaptorTP (28. Dezember 2008)

@ malicom

geiles Bike, find die bremsscheiben auch cool  -  das paket an sich sieht verdammt schick aus 

du hasst doch nicht etwa ein Pocket Rocket Master Blaster ? ...  ( Luftpumpe)  - find den namen so geil, fliegt hier bei mir auch rum *G*

hab heut bei mir, am vorderen laufrad die aufkleber runtergemacht - feine finger tun immer noch weh *G*

wenn meine bestellung da ist, werd ich mal ein Update Pic machen


----------



## limitedpro (28. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Cube Besitzer,
ich möchte euch auch mal mein bike zeigen nachdem  ich eure "geilen" bikes gesehen habe. Hab meizZ seit dem 24.12.2008. Ich liebe es einfach  xD
Nun ein paar fotos









Cube LTD Pro 2009 (Brandneu)
Rahmen: Alu Superlite 7005 Double Butted
Gabel: Rock Shox Tora SL Solo Air 100mm, PopLoc 
Schaltung: Shimano SLX/XT
Bremsen: Stroker Trail hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)
Gewicht: 12,4 KG
Sonst noch Fragen?
mfg Beni​


----------



## limitedpro (28. Dezember 2008)

the donkey schrieb:


> Mein neues Winterbike heute bei seiner Premiere
> Schöne Weihnachte miteinander


Haste da ne XTR Schaltung rauf gemacht???


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Dezember 2008)

Nö, hat ne X0, ab er die schönsten alten XTR Kurbeln, die Shimano je fabriziert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## socke130778 (28. Dezember 2008)

Mein Cube LTD TEAM 2009


----------



## the donkey (28. Dezember 2008)

limitedpro schrieb:


> Haste da ne XTR Schaltung rauf gemacht???



Nur die Kurbel ist ne XTR der Rest ist X9 und XO!
Gabel ist eine Duke, die Bremse ne Acid Juicy Carbon
Stütze Thomson, Sattel SLR, Lenker Truvativ, Vorbau Ritchey WCS
Pedale Crank Brothers Candy 4Ti
Kette KMC 9SL, Reifen Rocket Ron 2,25(Latex Schläuche)
das wars glaub


----------



## chris2305 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier meins bei der heutigen Ausfahrt.

Super Wetter. Nur der Ausflugsturm war zu voll.


----------



## Toblerone (28. Dezember 2008)

So, nun hab ich auch ein Cube! 9,85kg, Potential nach unten noch möglich.


----------



## acid-driver (28. Dezember 2008)

was hast du an deiner reba für nen ring am standrohr? ich habe den nicht 

ansonsten sehr schönes teil


----------



## chris2305 (28. Dezember 2008)

Damit misst er den SAG oder Federweg!!

Denke ich zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (28. Dezember 2008)

yep, misst den Sag!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Dezember 2008)

@Assfight: Ja, die gibt es bereits. Vielleicht noch nicht alle Rahmengrössen. Habe meins (16") nun schon 3 1/2 Wochen.
Ausfahrt am Freitag bei Kaiserwetter.


----------



## RaptorTP (28. Dezember 2008)

Toblerone

sag mal, die Flaschenhalter sind aus Carbon ??

ist ja ne coole Sache, so´n Bike unter 10kg - aber da hört es bei mir irgendwie auf,
ist ja auch ein MTB - kein Rennrad. <- meine persönliche einstellung.

Carbon bräucht ich persönlich garnicht am Bike.
naja - die ausrüstung die noch dazukommt, wiegt ja auch, dann hat man (wenn man es mal abschließen sollte) - ein schweres Abus Schloss dabei - aber das juckt mich wenig. 
Ich will dir da jetzt nicht zu nah kommen, will nur äußern wie ich das seh.

Gruß


----------



## beuze1 (28. Dezember 2008)

war heut auch wieder unterwegs..


über der Argen 




Spielplatz 









das ende vom Weg 







.
.


----------



## limitedpro (29. Dezember 2008)

Toblerone schrieb:


> So, nun hab ich auch ein Cube! 9,85kg, Potential nach unten noch möglich.


 wie haste das hingebracht, dass das bike steht?^^


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Dezember 2008)

limitedpro schrieb:


> wie haste das hingebracht, dass das bike steht?^^



Nicht dein Ernst, oder? Sieht man doch, dass es an dem kleinen Bäumchen mit dem Hinterrad anlehnt.


----------



## beuze1 (29. Dezember 2008)

limitedpro schrieb:


> wie haste das hingebracht, dass das bike steht?^^



Augen auf man


----------



## limitedpro (29. Dezember 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder? Sieht man doch, dass es an dem kleinen Bäumchen mit dem Hinterrad anlehnt.


 joke xD


----------



## Assfight (29. Dezember 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> @Assfight: Ja, die gibt es bereits. Vielleicht noch nicht alle Rahmengrössen. Habe meins (16") nun schon 3 1/2 Wochen.
> Ausfahrt am Freitag bei Kaiserwetter.


Achso, vielleicht gibts das Stereo auch erst ab Februar, hab nähmlich manche Händler wegen des Stereo angefragt.


----------



## S1las (29. Dezember 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> das ende vom Weg



Das ist nicht das Ende vom Weg, sondern eine Herausforderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJJense (29. Dezember 2008)

Mein erstes Bike
Cube Ltd Team 2009
http://www.flickr.com/photos/djjensen/3148706570/

18 " 
für sagenhafte 820 euro neu bekommen


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

Mein Cube im Winteroutfit  leider war die Sonne schneller weg als gedacht


----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2008)

Hast aber auch an alles gedacht: Beleuchtung, Schutzbleche.... Fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Lammfelle an den Griffen und auf dem Sattel  oder hast du etwa ne Sitzheizung? 

Das Rauchwölkchen sieht aus wie ein Eiszapfen, der am Bremshebel hängt.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

Es war kalt  

Hmmm das mit dem Lammfell auf dem Sattel muss ich mal versuchen, dann zieht es auch nicht mehr so durch die Aussparung   



> Hast aber auch an alles gedacht: Beleuchtung, Schutzbleche....


 
Klingel habe ich keine  da muss ich gleich nochmal nachbessern


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Dezember 2008)

Leute geht biken! Das Wetterr is zur Zeit fast perfekt. Das Laub is großteils weg, es is trocken, staubt sogar, und mit warmen klamotten ises auch sehr erträglich. Und dazu blauer himmel und sonne, was will der biker mehr? So machen die Trails wieder richtig spaß


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

DJJense schrieb:


> Mein erstes Bike
> Cube Ltd Team 2009
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/djjensen/3148706570/
> 
> ...


 
 Sehr schick .... ist es aus der Bucht??

Ich bin nähmlich am uberlegen, meinen alten Hobel mit einer neuen Federgabel, Felgen und Scheibenbremsen aufzurüsten ..... aber bei 800  kann man ja gleich ein kompletes Rad kaufen


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Leute geht biken! Das Wetterr is zur Zeit fast perfekt. Das Laub is großteils weg, es is trocken, staubt sogar, und mit warmen klamotten ises auch sehr erträglich. Und dazu blauer himmel und sonne, was will der biker mehr? So machen die Trails wieder richtig spaß


 
Würde ich gerne, sitze aber noch beim Sponsor  und die Heimfahrt findet mal wieder im dunkeln statt


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Dezember 2008)

N Nightride mit flowigen Trails hat doch was?!


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Dezember 2008)

Gut, dann geh ich eben gleich biken. Ich hab Urlaub und nutze das schöne Wetter. Gestern auch ne super Tour in der Eifel gemacht. Heute gehe ich wieder auf Trailsuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne, sitze aber noch beim Sponsor  und die Heimfahrt findet mal wieder im dunkeln statt


 
Das kann mir jetzt gar nicht richtig leid tun  , dafür bringst du wieder den schönen Tiefschnee durcheinander, wenn andere Leute arbeiten müssen 

Mache mich auch gleich auf den Weg


----------



## RaptorTP (30. Dezember 2008)

hab noch keine überschuhe - und stink normale sportschuhe - hab mir vorgestern nach 11 km die Füße abgefroren


----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2008)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> hab noch keine überschuhe - und stink normale sportschuhe - hab mir vorgestern nach 11 km die Füße abgefroren


 
Hab ich auch nicht. Zieh ein paar dicke Wollsocken zusätzlich an und ab gehts


----------



## mamue (30. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht. Zieh ein paar dicke Wollsocken zusätzlich an und ab gehts



Ich bin auch erst recht neu im "Winter-Radel-Geschäft", aber Wollsocken gebe ich mir nichtmehr. Der Wind pfeift bei meinen Scott-Schuhen durch alle Löcher - und so kalt sind die Füße dann auch. Gestern nach ca 39 km waren die Füße schon fast steif. Habe mir am Sonntag bei Globetrotter dann so Windstopper Socken bestellt. Mal schauen was die taugen.

Sobald die Socken da sind, gibts Fotos. Zwar nicht von den Socken, sondern von meinem Bike im Schnee, dann steht wieder ein Ausflug in den Thüringer Wald an. Von dem Schnee können wir in Oberfranken nur träumen.


----------



## DJJense (30. Dezember 2008)

Nein war beim Händler hier in St.Wendel





mzaskar schrieb:


> Sehr schick .... ist es aus der Bucht??
> 
> Ich bin nähmlich am uberlegen, meinen alten Hobel mit einer neuen Federgabel, Felgen und Scheibenbremsen aufzurüsten ..... aber bei 800  kann man ja gleich ein kompletes Rad kaufen


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm das gute alte St. Wendel .... dort war ich mal 4 Jahre im TGBBZ oder wie das jetzt heisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshox12 (30. Dezember 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Leute geht biken! Das Wetterr is zur Zeit fast perfekt. Das Laub is großteils weg, es is trocken, staubt sogar, und mit warmen klamotten ises auch sehr erträglich. Und dazu blauer himmel und sonne, was will der biker mehr? So machen die Trails wieder richtig spaß


War ich grad 30 KM dann hats mir auch gelangt, hab gemerkt das normale Socken in MTB Schuhen ohne Überschuhe doch nicht warm genug sind wie man vermutet wenn man bei der Sonne rausschaut .

Und die Pedalen fungieren dann auch noch als Kühlrippen die über die Klicks in die Mitte des Schuhs übertragen werden .

Aber allen in allem wars trozdem geil


----------



## Lumbi (30. Dezember 2008)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> War ich grad 30 KM dann hats mir auch gelangt, hab gemerkt das normale Socken in MTB Schuhen ohne Überschuhe doch nicht warm genug sind wie man vermutet wenn man bei der Sonne rausschaut .
> 
> Und die Pedalen fungieren dann auch noch als Kühlrippen die über die Klicks in die Mitte des Schuhs übertragen werden .
> 
> Aber allen in allem wars trozdem geil




hau dir mal zwei Lagen Alufolie unter die Einlegesohlen


Gruß Lumbi


----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2008)

mamue schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erst recht neu im "Winter-Radel-Geschäft", aber Wollsocken gebe ich mir nichtmehr. Der Wind pfeift bei meinen Scott-Schuhen durch alle Löcher - und so kalt sind die Füße dann auch. Gestern nach ca 39 km waren die Füße schon fast steif. Habe mir am Sonntag bei Globetrotter dann so Windstopper Socken bestellt. Mal schauen was die taugen.
> 
> Sobald die Socken da sind, gibts Fotos. Zwar nicht von den Socken, sondern von meinem Bike im Schnee, dann steht wieder ein Ausflug in den Thüringer Wald an. Von dem Schnee können wir in Oberfranken nur träumen.


 
Ich war gerade erst knappe zwei Stunden mit Wollsocken unterwegs, war OK. Das Einzige, was ich mir besorgen werde, sind ein Paar bessere Handschuhe. Ich kriege früher oder später immer kalte Finger in den Skihandschuhen. Wenn jemand da einen Tip für mich hätte, dann immer her damit


----------



## S1las (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann dir die Roeckl Tornado ans Herz legen. Geben super warum und das ueber laengeren Zeitraum. Locker 2 - 3 Stunden(bei mir auf jeden Fall).
http://www.roeckl.de/sports/index.html


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Dezember 2008)

So, meine Tour für heute ist auch vorbei. Knapp 37 km bei Sonnenschein und -2 Grad. Aber gute Klammotten halten auch warm. Habe auch Röckl Handschuhe und von Vaude Neopren Übeschuhe. Da mit der Alufolie muss ich mal testen. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/250849]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann dir auch nur Roeckl ans Herz legen! Die habdschuhe sind mega warm! sind zwei Jahre alt und 6 Stunden Touren bei 0° und weniger sind -zumindest für die finger-kein Problem!


----------



## 8november2002 (30. Dezember 2008)

So, nach der ersten Runde habe ich jetzt den Sattel getauscht, da der Tundra mir leider zu schmal und fest war. Ist jetzt einer vom AMS Comp 2009 drauf. Außerdem ein weißer Flaschenhalter.

Kann mir jemand sagen warum bei meinem Fox Dämpfer RP 23 der pro Pedal Hebel nach forne schaut und nicht wie bei allen andern zum Dämpfer hin?

MfG Thomas


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schönes Radl. Achte beim neuen Sattel aber darauf, ob er nicht nach kurzer Zeit die Farben verliert. Ist bei diesen RFR-Sätteln im Moment ein Thema. Nur damit du rechtzeitig reklamieren kannst.
Handschuhe kann ich auch nur Roeckl empfehlen, da friert zuerst alles andere ab und dann vielleicht die Finger. Jetzt brächte ich nur noch Roeckl für die Füsse.


----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Tips  Dann werde ich mich mal nach Roeckl umsehen.


----------



## marco_m (30. Dezember 2008)

War heute auch noch kurz unterwegs 
Auch bei mir geht ohne Neoprenüberchuhe nix, mag keine kalten Füsse haben...
Wetter entspricht momentan voll meinem Geschmack, kalt und trocken ! Nur war heute bei uns leider nichts von der Sonne zu sehen!

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch (aber nicht auf dem Bike ) und auch 2009 viel Spass mit euren Cubes 

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (30. Dezember 2008)

ich wünsch ebenfalls allen einen Guten Rutsch

mich hat es dieses jahr schon einmal gut hingelegt (hab das Bike seit nem Monat)

es war nur leicht nass.

naja -- fießer weise, war auf nem Gehweg nur in der Kurve Kopfsteinpflaster ... Hose is hin .. *G*  zum glück ne 50  hose -- an dem Tag hatte ich es erst mit nem Kollegen zum Thema Knieschützer .. argh


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Dezember 2008)

8november2002 schrieb:


> So, nach der ersten Runde habe ich jetzt den Sattel getauscht, da der Tundra mir leider zu schmal und fest war. Ist jetzt einer vom AMS Comp 2009 drauf. Außerdem ein weißer Flaschenhalter.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen warum bei meinem Fox Dämpfer RP 23 der pro Pedal Hebel nach forne schaut und nicht wie bei allen andern zum Dämpfer hin?
> 
> MfG Thomas



den Hebel müsstest du umbauen können,der ist glaube ich nur gesteckt und durch einen Stift oder Schraube gesichert, ist auf jeden Fall nicht richtig rum.

Noch einen guten Rutsch allen.


----------



## Lostpilot (31. Dezember 2008)

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsche ich euch allen. Das radeln macht bei dem Wetter momentan sehr viel Spass. Also nach dem Silversterrausch wieder raus auf die Piste und Spass haben


----------



## barbarissima (31. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch die besten Wünsche für 2009 Außerdem wünsche ich euch viel Zeit zum Biken


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir: Nen guten Rutsch all miteinand 
Achja, der Trick mit der Alufolie hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt! Spitze


----------



## kastel67 (31. Dezember 2008)

Renntrimm für 2009



Mein MTB im Renntrimm für 2009. Die Gabel wurde von 80 auf 100 mm angehoben. XTR Pedale montiert. Der schwache Manitou 3way Dämpfer durch einen DT Swiss l 210 ersetzt. Der Lenker ist jetzt ein Syntace Duraflite Carbon und die Hörnchen wurden um 10 mm gekürzt. Die silberenen Messing Nippel durch goldene Alu ersetzt. Die Bremsscheiben sind jetzt 180/180 Windcutter.Nur der Vorderreifen kommt noch neu. Aber der Conti Mountain King SS 2,4 der mir geliefert wurde wog 601 Gramm und ging gleich wieder zurück!










Gruß k67


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ach der Nöbel Höbel mal wieder =) Nene, eigtl ganz gut Aber ich find der Dämpfer passt nicht so gut. Und die Kurbeln hät ich noch gettauscht---


----------



## kastel67 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ach, aus Nußloch! Wo ich doch bei einer "Prominent"en Heidelberger Firma arbeite!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ach du kommst von hier? Wo fährsten Königstuhl, weißer Stein, usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (31. Dezember 2008)

Nö, wohnen tue ich in Mainz.


----------



## spümco (31. Dezember 2008)

Jaja man dreht bei diesem Wetter noch gern ne kleine Jahresabschlussrunde...

In diesem Sinne Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Erars (31. Dezember 2008)

Das Bike gefällt mich echt gut und die Landschaft bei dir schaut mehr als einladend aus


----------



## brilli (31. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

sehr schönes teil, schon lange keins mehr gesehen ausser meins natürlich!

allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!

mfg brilli





kastel67 schrieb:


> Renntrimm für 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erars (31. Dezember 2008)

So hier ist mal ein Bild von meinem treuen Begleiter 




Guten Rutsch und beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## xerto (1. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes neues Jahr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (1. Januar 2009)

Ich halte meine Finger folgendermaßen warm:

Tauchhandschuhe für Kaltwasser:

bei 3mm Neoprem als Oberhandschuh kann man beliebige warme Handschuhe darunter ziehen
(wind und wasserdicht)

oder

Kalthandschuh Neoprem 5mm hält warm bis Minus 10 ohne Probleme

Die Anschaffung im Winter nach Weihnachten ist preiswert sieh EBAY (Meine haben zwischen 3 und 5 Euro plus Versand 3 Euro gekostet)

Übrigens alle Handschuhe sind 100% wasserdicht. Die Dünnen eignen sich auch als Regenhandschuhe.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes neues Jahr mit vielen guten Trails.


----------



## Lostpilot (1. Januar 2009)

Euch allen wünsche ich ein gutes, neues Jahr!


----------



## citycobra (1. Januar 2009)

wünsche euch allen ebenfalls ein frohes neues und allzeit gute fahrt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Januar 2009)

@Kastel:Bringens deine Bremsscheiben eigtl. im Vergleich zu den Formula, oder sind die nur für die Optik?


----------



## kastel67 (1. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @Kastel:Bringens deine Bremsscheiben eigtl. im Vergleich zu den Formula, oder sind die nur für die Optik?



Konnte noch keine echten Erfahrungen sammeln. Eben erst montiert.

Gruß k67


----------



## Racer87 (1. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @Kastel:Bringens deine Bremsscheiben eigtl. im Vergleich zu den Formula, oder sind die nur für die Optik?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.... Bei der Optik, dem Gewicht und vor allem dem Presi dafür bin ich auch am überlegen mir die zu kaufen. Kannst du mal was dazu schreiben, wie dir von der Bremspower her sind, wenn du sie getestet hast?!? Wär echt super.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (2. Januar 2009)

Mein kollege fährt die  scheiben seit längerem und ist sehr zufrieden mit ihnen, auch ich kann durch probefahrten mit kundenbikes welche die scheiben montiert haben gute bremswirkung bescheinigen.
Das Preis/optik/leistungs verhältniss ist super.


----------



## Toblerone (2. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> Toblerone
> 
> sag mal, die Flaschenhalter sind aus Carbon ??
> 
> ...




Und jetzt? Soll ich mir ein paar schwere Teile dranbauen damit es über 10kg kommt! Ok, ich werd die Carbonflschenhalter gegen welche aus Stahl tauschen.


----------



## agnes (2. Januar 2009)

jedem das eine. ob carbon oder alu... finde carbon geil aber mein nächstes bike wird wieder ein alu. nicht das ich unzufrieden war mit meinem carbon bike. nur ich will was neues und die jetzigen preise für carbon fullys sind noch höher als vor zwei jahren. und das sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## RaptorTP (2. Januar 2009)

Toblerone

nÃ¶, das kannste ruhig alles so lassen, und ich hÃ¤tt mir auch ne leicht andere antwort erwartet -  nur wieviel macht das aus ? - der Unterschied an gewicht.
Da darf man doch auch nur Kunststoff-Trinkflaschen nehmen, sonst ist der Gewichtsunterschied ja wieder hin.

richtig @ agnes - jedem das seine

ca selbe Form

flaschenhalter ALU carbonlook 45g  11 â¬
flaschenhalter            carbon      22g  40 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (2. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> ....
> Da darf man doch auch nur Kunststoff-Trinkflaschen nehmen, sonst ist der Gewichtsunterschied ja wieder hin....




Was denn sonst 

Ich kenn nur 99 % Kunststoff, 1 % SIG Flaschen ^^


----------



## RaptorTP (2. Januar 2009)

ich nehm nur ne kunststoff-flasche weil die Alu Flasche ab und zu mal klappert - das nervt dann ein wenig *G*


----------



## agnes (2. Januar 2009)

ich warte auf die erste carbon flasche^^

ach sagt mal...wie und wo kann man das eigentlich austellen das man jedesmal eine mail bekommt wenn einer antwortet?


----------



## Jonez (2. Januar 2009)

Gibts alles schon lange 








Email-Erinnerung müsste man im kontrollzentrum deaktivieren können


----------



## RaptorTP (2. Januar 2009)

och nee gell     lol

die kostet bestimmt auch wieder gut .. hab ne cycle wolf flasche - 3 â¬ - wenn se zu verkratzt oder verdreckt ist - grad ne neue *G*


----------



## Racer87 (2. Januar 2009)

Ja, fangen wir gleich noch ne Diskussion Ã¼ber Fully oder Hardtail an.
Das is doch immer ne Frage des Einsatzbereiches....dass es fÃ¼r einen abfahrtsorientierten Fahrer an seinem Fritzz ein Carbon-Falschenhalter nur wenig Sinn macht, sollte klar sein. Wenn ich aber an meinem Racebike deswegen die 10 Kilo Grenze schaff, sind 40 â¬ nicht viel.

Du kaufst dir ne neue Flasche, wenn sie verdreckt ist?? Das wÃ¤r aber ein teures Hobby.....^^
Ne,SpaÃ, ich hab schon verstanden, wie dus gemeint hast.


----------



## agnes (2. Januar 2009)

habe den trend wohl auch verpasst eine carbon flasche zu ordern. wie geil würde es an meinem carbon rahmen wirken. naja spass beiseite....ich würde mir so eine flasche nie kaufen.  so und nun her von euren bildern^^ besonders gerne würde ich mal ein neues ams125 sehn


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Januar 2009)

an meinem alten Hardtail hatte ich Carbonhalter - aber billige 
Vom Stadler Paket: Dynamics Carbonhalter plus Flasche 10  (keine Carbonflascherolleyes)
Davon zwei ins Rahmendreieck, fertig.
Und am Stereo isn Trinkrucksack eh von Vorteil, von daher keine Flaschenhalter. Sonst hät ich die alten genommen


----------



## RaptorTP (2. Januar 2009)

achja, ich hab grad mal die Kommentare zu meinen Bildern gelesen *G* --- ehhm,  ich hab noch nicht soo den Plan, in welche Katergorie Bike gehört meins denn ? ...  oh mann - *peinlich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> achja, ich hab grad mal die Kommentare zu meinen Bildern gelesen *G* --- ehhm,  ich hab noch nicht soo den Plan, in welche Katergorie Bike gehört meins denn ? ...  oh mann - *peinlich*



 Da haben sie dich aber komplett auseinandergenommen...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## agnes (2. Januar 2009)

hehe aber echt nett die komentare^^ klasse dirt bike hast du da


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Januar 2009)

Ach du Schande "Beine rasiert Rubrik"  Dein Rad würd ich doch glatt mal bei CC/Marathon Bikes oder vll. noch grad so bei All Mountain einordnen..


----------



## RaptorTP (2. Januar 2009)

ja gut, ich hab das mal geändert   -  das sind wohl Leute die im Urlaub - in ihrem Hotelzimmer sich übern Knick im Teppich aufregen - und der Rezeption sagen, sie könnten stürzen


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> achja, ich hab grad mal die Kommentare zu meinen Bildern gelesen *G* --- ehhm,  ich hab noch nicht soo den Plan, in welche Katergorie Bike gehört meins denn ? ...  oh mann - *peinlich*



Geile Kommentare!  Da bist du aber auch in die absolut falsche Kategorie geraten. 

Dein Bike gehört definitiv in die Kategorie Tourenbike und vielleicht mal den ein oder anderen kleinen Marathon. Um im vorderen Feld mitfahren zu wollen, muss aber ganz schön an Gewicht abgespeckt werden. 

Dirt/Streetbikes werden aber eher von Kiddies gefahren, die Kunststückchen damit machen, wie Backflip usw..


----------



## acid-driver (3. Januar 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.... Bei der Optik, dem Gewicht und vor allem dem Presi dafür bin ich auch am überlegen mir die zu kaufen. Kannst du mal was dazu schreiben, wie dir von der Bremspower her sind, wenn du sie getestet hast?!? Wär echt super.



also ich habe mir für hinten auch die scheibe geholt, um sie mal zu testen.
ich muss sagen, zusammen mit den alligator semi-metallischen belägen bremst die kombi schon uneingefahren besser, als die original juicy7 beläge mit cleansweap-scheiben 
gepasst haben sie auf anhieb und aussehen tuts auch bessser...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/253492


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2009)

Neujahrstour 2009 in der Eifel/Mosel


hoch über der Mosel/Kloster Machern






auf dem Weg zum Hartkopf



.
.


----------



## barbarissima (4. Januar 2009)

Da hast du dir aber ein schönes Fleckchen Erde für deine Neujahrstour ausgesucht


----------



## RaptorTP (4. Januar 2009)

sieht wirklich verdammt schön da aus,  mit solchen Bilder kann man den ganzen komischen "ich geh NUR ins Fitness-Studio-Menschen" mal sagen weswegen man gerne bei Wind und Wetter aufs Bike steigt. 

ich hab mal ne Frage an euch Cube(r) - 




dieser Schutz für die Leitung, wie nenn ich den, bzw. sowas schon mal im Shop gesehen ? - bräucht 1-2 noch für vorne.
oder soll ich da direkt Cube anfragen, ich denk mal die gibt es auch so zu kaufen, hab sie aber bisher noch nicht gefunden - Danke schonmal, falls da einer was weiß, oder was findet - beim Bike-shoppen  *G* - Grüße, Tobi


----------



## volki3 (4. Januar 2009)

Guckst du hier!!!!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a11524/aussenhuellenueberzug-cablewrap-bcb-90d.html


----------



## RaptorTP (4. Januar 2009)

*G* - dank dir ! - CableWrap ... ich hätt ja alles gesucht ...


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da hast du dir aber ein schönes Fleckchen Erde für deine Neujahrstour ausgesucht



ja die Eifel hat schon was..
vorallem immer reichlich Höhenmeter..

wenn Du mal die Tour fahren möchtest..

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.28228.html
.
.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2009)

Na ja, Mülheim und Bernkastel-Kues gehört nicht wirklich zur Eifel. Man sollte einen Moselaner nicht Eifeler nennen.  Trotzdem eine schöne Gegend an der Mosel, meine alte Heimat. Fahre auch öfters runter, wenn ich mal nicht ne neue Tour in der Eifel plane.


----------



## chris2305 (4. Januar 2009)

Hier mal zwei Wintercubes von heute

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/254406


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na ja, Mülheim und Bernkastel-Kues gehört nicht wirklich zur Eifel. Man sollte einen Moselaner nicht Eifeler nennen.



mein Basis-Lager ist immer in Wittlich..
daher Eifel..

und sonst:
Pfälzer in die Pfalz,
Saarländer in die Saar


----------



## acid-driver (4. Januar 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Wintercubes von heute



ich seh nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (4. Januar 2009)

Jetzt aber

Sorry


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Januar 2009)

und wo?`


----------



## rockshox12 (4. Januar 2009)

ich seh auch nichts =D wie wärs mal mit einem Link? ^^


----------



## acid-driver (4. Januar 2009)

oder lad sie einfach ins fotoalbum hoch...


----------



## WTG-Delta (4. Januar 2009)

So hier ist meins


----------



## chris2305 (4. Januar 2009)

Also an eurer Stelle würde ich es oben bei dem ersten Beitrag nochmal probieren. Da ist der Link!!
Dann habt ihr auch ein Bild.

Wie bekommt man es denn hier groß angezeigt?


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mein Basis-Lager ist immer in Wittlich..
> daher Eifel..
> 
> und sonst:
> ...



Von WIL aus gehen viele schöne Touren in die Eifel. Muss ich auch unbedingt mal fahren. Bei www.gps-tour.info sind schöne drin.


----------



## acid-driver (4. Januar 2009)

jetzt hab ich gesehen 

tja, das mit dem großen bild ist sone sache, ich habs gestern auch versucht in nem anderen fred, ging nicht


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Januar 2009)

wie wärs so:?



Ganz einfach. unter dem Bild BB-Codes ein/ausbleden drücken.
dann den code für ein großes bild kopieren, hier einfügen und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (4. Januar 2009)

Also so









Vielen Dank


----------



## acid-driver (4. Januar 2009)

tatsache. danke auch


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Januar 2009)

sind ja richtig schöne teile dabei.
liebäugle gerade auch mit einem cube. hat eigentlich mal jemand sein bike nachgewogen? 
kann man sich auf die herstellersngaben verlassen?


----------



## acid-driver (4. Januar 2009)

mein acid wiegt derweil mit tuning bei etwa 11,4kg


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mein acid wiegt derweil mit tuning bei etwa 11,4kg



schnelle antwort, aber wie war das gewicht ohne tuning zur herstellerangabe?

meine frage ist ob die herstellerangaben bei cube diesbezüglich stimmen


----------



## acid-driver (4. Januar 2009)

also auf der cube seite steht, 12,7kg

rechne nochmal n kilo drauf für die gabel und die kurbel.

dann habe ich noch n leichteren lenker und vorbau.


kommt also grob hin.

ich hatte allerdings eine günstigere ausführung mit v-brakes, von daher kann ich keine angaben zu dem original LRS und den original bremsen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja die Eifel hat schon was..
> vorallem immer reichlich Höhenmeter..
> 
> wenn Du mal die Tour fahren möchtest..
> ...


 
Ist von mir aus gesehen ne mittlere Weltreise  Aber andererseits ist die Eifel schon eine Reise wert. Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass ich die Gegend dort noch nie bei schönem Wetter erlebt habe, obwohl ich schon einige Male dort war


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Januar 2009)

,,,bei meinem ams war 12,3 angegeben - und  hat auch bis auf 100 g gestimmt !


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist von mir aus gesehen ne mittlere Weltreise



ich hab auch 500 km..
aber es lohnt sich immer wieder..

abfahrt bis zur Mosel




ende Monat geh ich wieder..


----------



## Page (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern kam endlich mein Cube AMS COMP 
Freue mich schon, morgen meine erste Fahrt zu machen!!!!

Zudem ist es mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum - nach längerem "mitlesen" !


Schöne Grüße aus Stuttgart,
Patrick


----------



## biker1967 (4. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Saarländer in die Saar



Du machst dich grade unbeliebt bei mir und einigen Kollegen hier im Forum


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Du machst dich grade unbeliebt bei mir und einigen Kollegen hier im Forum



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten


----------



## xerto (4. Januar 2009)

Page schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern kam endlich mein Cube AMS COMP
> Freue mich schon, morgen meine erste Fahrt zu machen!!!!
> ...



Super Bike! Klasse 

Viel Spaß bei der ersten (Schnee)Fahrt! 

Wen man beim Segeln Mast und Schottenbruch wünscht, sind die gleichen Glückwünsche beim Biken wahrscheinlich Rahmen und Gabelbruch.


----------



## Page (5. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Super Bike! Klasse
> 
> Viel Spaß bei der ersten (Schnee)Fahrt!
> 
> Wen man beim Segeln Mast und Schottenbruch wünscht, sind die gleichen Glückwünsche beim Biken wahrscheinlich Rahmen und Gabelbruch.



Danke!
ich hoffe doch, dass ich unversehrt zurückkomme und ich mich nicht auf dem gefrorenen Waldboden wiederfinde


----------



## Spalthammer (5. Januar 2009)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Stachel (in 22'')!


----------



## speedy76 (5. Januar 2009)

schöner Stachel. Meiner ist gerade zur Inspection.

Und hier scheit die Sonne bei minus 7 grad.

Manchmal is das leben schon ungerecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Wen man beim Segeln Mast und Schottenbruch wünscht



beim segeln wünscht man mast und schotbruch


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> beim segeln wünscht man mast und schotbruch



Danke für die Belehrung.


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

In Maintal liegt auch Schnee!






Wir haben nicht nur Wald ..






sondern auch Seen und natürlich auch den  ...






Main. Hier liegen alle 10 Jahre mal soviel Schnee, ohne das es sofort wieder regnet.

Und hier noch mal der Main mit Fähre.


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Du machst dich grade unbeliebt bei mir und einigen Kollegen hier im Forum




war doch nur Spaß
verzeihung


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> war doch nur Spaß
> verzeihung



Wir sind ein ernsthaftes Forum. 

Für Spaß gibt es hier keinen Platz. 

Außerdem sind wir Deutsche eh nicht für unseren Humor bekannt, oder?


----------



## Kenny II (5. Januar 2009)

> Wir sind ein ernsthaftes Forum.
> Für Spaß gibt es hier keinen Platz.



aber echt Biken ist kein Spaß!! Genauso wenig wie Karneval, dass sind sehr ernste angelegenheiten!!!


Gruß Kenny


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und hier noch mal der Main mit Fähre.


 
Ist das die Fähre in Rumpenheim?


----------



## Iceman79 (5. Januar 2009)

Hab mal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und mein Icemobile auch durch den Schee gejagt...






Gruß

Iceman


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das die Fähre in Rumpenheim?



Nee in Dörnigheim - Mühlheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2009)

knapp daneben  aber sieht schön aus mit dem schnee und dem cube in blau


----------



## biker1967 (5. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> war doch nur Spaß
> verzeihung



Das war auch dein Glück


----------



## acid-driver (5. Januar 2009)

wie konntet ihr denn bei dem schnee fahren? 
war gerade auch mal unterwegs, null traktion, null lenkung, null spaß 
was mache ich falsch? fahre mit Racing Ralph, wie ein paar weiter oben ja auch..


----------



## RaptorTP (5. Januar 2009)

ich wär heut auch gefahren, wenn ich überschuhe hätt - sind aber endlich versendet !  

achja .. und zu lang gepennt hab ich heut - muss erst ab morgen wieder arbeiten

xerto

biste Maintaler ? -- geilo - hab 17,5 Jahre in Maintal gewohnt - bin da auch oft unterwegs - fahr meistens zum Kumpel nach Bischem - dein Bike hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Gruß


----------



## Iceman79 (5. Januar 2009)

RR -  das sagt schon alles 









Mit dem richigen Reifen kommt man schon gut vorwärts...
...hab gerade ca. 45km im Schnee gemacht 
Muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass es keine Wunder Reifen oder so sind (nicht falsch verstehen) aber die machen schon ihren Job!





Aha, nur so als Tip - versuch immer auf dem Neuschnee zu fahren und nicht auf dem Platt getrettenem Zeug, da kommt man deutlich besser wech und rutscht nicht so viel 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## acid-driver (5. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


>


gut, die spikes hab ich gesehen und leuchten ein.
das mit dem neuschnee hab ich auch schon getestet, klappt auch besser.
nur wie machen es die ganzen leute, die mit "normalen" reifen unterwegs sind, wie der hier zitierte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratko (5. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie konntet ihr denn bei dem schnee fahren?
> war gerade auch mal unterwegs, null traktion, null lenkung, null spaß
> was mache ich falsch? fahre mit Racing Ralph, wie ein paar weiter oben ja auch..



Ich denke es liegt wohl wirklich am Racing Ralph. Ich weiß, dass viele immer noch mit den RR fahren, dieses liegt aber auch daran, dass diese die Anfangsausstattung an vielen Rädern sind. Es ist aber in der Tat ein leichter Rennreifen und eben auch nur dafür gut zu gebrauchen. Mit meinen Fat Albert klappt es mittlerweile wirklich gut. Die Spikesanschaffung lohnt sich nicht, dafür liegt der Schnee hier bei uns viel zu kurz. Zwei Nobby Nic wären bei Dir sicherlich zumindest eine kleine Verbesserung. Ich würde mich nicht trauen im Schnee mit RR zu fahren. Ich hatte sie auf meinem alten Hardtail und konnte mich nicht mal bei etwas Matsch sicher fühlen.

Gruß


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> biste Maintaler ? -- geilo - hab 17,5 Jahre in Maintal gewohnt - bin da auch oft unterwegs - fahr meistens zum Kumpel nach Bischem - dein Bike hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Gruß



Steht ja auch im Keller..

Ich wohn seit 1966 in Maintal/Dörnigheim. Da warst Du vermutlich noch nicht auf der Welt, oder?


----------



## RaptorTP (5. Januar 2009)

*G* - nee 1985 in Hanau geboren *G* - in Dörnigheim gewohnt, von 6-17,5 in Bischem gewohnt *G* - werd jetzt 24 jahre alt  -  achja, die Welt ist klein -- hasste einen Cube Händler , den du empfehlen kannst ? -- wenn ich zum ersten Check muss, würd ich gern nen Cube Händler bevorzugen - wenn das nicht sogar Pflicht ist - ka ..


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie konntet ihr denn bei dem schnee fahren?
> war gerade auch mal unterwegs, null traktion, null lenkung, null spaß
> was mache ich falsch? fahre mit Racing Ralph, wie ein paar weiter oben ja auch..



Also wie man auf den Bildern sieht, fahre ich auch noch mit der Originalbereifung. Also NN vorne, noch gut in Schuss, RR hinten an der Verschleisgrenze.

Ich wollte heute keine neuen Rekorde aufstellen, sondern gemütlich den bei uns sehr seltenen Schnee genießen. 

Beide Reifen haben ausreichend gehaftet. Allerdings nicht schneller wie 17 Km. 

Ging nicht schneller, lag ja Schnee...


----------



## xerto (5. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> *G* - nee 1985 in Hanau geboren *G* - in Dörnigheim gewohnt, von 6-17,5 in Bischem gewohnt *G* - werd jetzt 24 jahre alt  -  achja, die Welt ist klein -- hasste einen Cube Händler , den du empfehlen kannst ? -- wenn ich zum ersten Check muss, würd ich gern nen Cube Händler bevorzugen - wenn das nicht sogar Pflicht ist - ka ..



Ich habe die Cubes übers Internet (WHM Bikes) zu super Preisen gekauft. Pflegen lassen ich sie entweder in Bischofsheim Zweirad Vogel oder in Dörnigheim bei ThCyles. Beide sind sehr kompetent, zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit. 

Die gesparten Anschaffungskosten gebe ich dann hier regional an die Händler, in Form von Wartungsaufträgen, weiter. 

Den Frankfurter Cube Händler in der Hanauer Landstraße kannst in der Pfeife rauchen. Beratung und Ahnung gleich null..

Aber meistens mache ich alles selbst...

Is ja schließlich ein Hobby, die rumgurkerei..


----------



## RaptorTP (5. Januar 2009)

MHW Bikes da hab ich mein Bike auch her *G*

THCycles bei dem war ich schonmal,  werd ihn dann wohl besuchen wenn die ersten 500km drauf sind. Dank dir - hab auch vom Kumpel gehört das der schwer in Ordnung ist - das mit dem Cube Händler ist natürlich arm, aber wenn man vorgewarnt ist - kann man sich ja den Weg dort hin sparen.


----------



## speedy76 (5. Januar 2009)

also mit Nobbys kommt man im schnee schon klar. RR hatte ich letztes Jahr drauf, und die waren bei schnee ne reine katastrophe.

Außerdem schult dieses RUMGEEIER bei Glätte die koordination und das Gefühl fürs Bike

......vorallem mit Klickies


----------



## chris2305 (5. Januar 2009)

RR geht bei dem Wetter oder Matsch gar nicht. Vergleich merkt man erst beim Wechsel. Nobby Nic sollte es schon sein.
Günstig für den Winter gehen auch Albert bzw. Fat-Albert als Drahtreifen.
Sind ein bisschen schwerer aber kosten weniger und für den Winter reicht das.

Weiß nicht wie gut die Spikes bei 10cm Neuschnee Grip haben.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung??


----------



## suedhesse (5. Januar 2009)

Hi,

habe die heute auch die Chance genutzt um mal wieder im Schnee ein wenig zu Würfel(n). 
Anbei mal ein paar Bilder.















Grüße


----------



## acid-driver (5. Januar 2009)

hm, habe noch ein paar conti gravity (2.3) rumliegen, evtl werde ich die mal aufziehen und noch mal testen.

und ja, ich habe klickies..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (5. Januar 2009)

suedhesse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe die heute auch die Chance genutzt um mal wieder im Schnee ein wenig zu Würfel(n).
> Anbei mal ein paar Bilder.
> ...



Wo sind die Bilder?


DANKE!!!


----------



## rockshox12 (5. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie konntet ihr denn bei dem schnee fahren?
> war gerade auch mal unterwegs, null traktion, null lenkung, null spaß
> was mache ich falsch? fahre mit Racing Ralph, wie ein paar weiter oben ja auch..


Hm versteh ich gar nicht dein Problem, als ich im Schnee gefahren bin war ich total von meinen Reifen begeistert (NN vorne  und RR hinten) das ich im Schnee so einen guten Grip habe.

Man muss halt wie im Matsch einfach gucken das man zum Beispiel einfach mit höheren Gängen fährt dann drehen die Reifen nicht so schnell durch.


----------



## mamue (5. Januar 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> Hm versteh ich gar nicht dein Problem, als ich im Schnee gefahren bin war ich total von meinen Reifen begeistert (NN vorne  und RR hinten) das ich im Schnee so einen guten Grip habe.
> 
> Man muss halt wie im Matsch einfach gucken das man zum Beispiel einfach mit höheren Gängen fährt dann drehen die Reifen nicht so schnell durch.




Also Die Fahrweise macht da schon einiges weg. Bin gestern beim Neuschnee (Ca. 10 cm) etwas Straße gefahren. Wenn man da im niedrigen Gang mit voller Power in die Pedale tritt, stehen die Karten selbst mit Spikes schlecht. In Kurven musste ich vorsichtig fahren, das es mir die Reifen nicht wegzieht. Sowohl hinten als auch vorne beim Bremsen rutscht man leicht mal. Der Schnee hängt sich einfach zu sehr in die Reifen und lässt somit die Spikes fast im nichts verschwinden.

Spaß macht es dann richtig auf Eis zu fahren. Der Grip ist da vergleichbar. Mit etwas Schnee im Profil führt selbst da ein kräftiger bremser oder zu schneller Lenkvorgang in Richtung boden. Die Blamage blieb mir gott sei dank erspart. Es wären einfach zu viele Leute und vor allem Kinder auf dem Eis gewesen, die von staunenden Blicken in schallerndes Gelächter ausgebrochen wären .

Meine letzte Investition, Roeckl Winterhandschuhe (ca. 40 Eu.) und die Windstopper Socken (ca. 37 Eu.) waren übrigens ein Griff ins Leere. Bei den Handschuhen muss wich wohl trotzdem auf eine andere Marke oder gar teurere Variante zurückgreifen. Sowohl Hände als auch Füße blieben - trotz dem Tipp mit der Alufolie - eiskalt.

Gruß aus dem Momentan glücklicherweise verschneiten Oberfranken.


----------



## aux-racing (5. Januar 2009)

hi
also ich las mein bike bei diesem wetter lieber drin im warmen direkt in meiner nähe


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

uffff keinen keller?


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Januar 2009)

er hat es bestimmt nur sehr lieb


----------



## rockshox12 (5. Januar 2009)

Und mal ne Frage an den Cube ins Zimmersteller, fahrt ihr dann auch damit? Die sehen immer so sauber aus also in den Keller stellen versteh ich aber ins Zimmer^^


----------



## aux-racing (5. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> er hat es bestimmt nur sehr lieb



riiiiichtich


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

naja jedem das sein 


@rockshox12 ich friere jetzt schon bei dem anblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (5. Januar 2009)

@ rockshox12 - ja, meine Bikes stehen in der Wohnung, da mir schon 3 aus dem Keller geklaut worden sind....
...und ja, ich fahr damit auch regelmäßig!
Und weißte was der Hammer ist???? - ich mach die vorher in der Badewanne sauber!!! 
Ich hab meine ganze Wohnung gefließt, die Tapetten so gestalltet, das man den Dreck nicht sieht...  und meiner Frau erzählt - Ihr macht das auch so! 

Gruß


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

hehe der letzte satz war gut. aber mit dem sauber machen vor der fahrt...dein ernst?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> RR geht bei dem Wetter oder Matsch gar nicht. Vergleich merkt man erst beim Wechsel. Nobby Nic sollte es schon sein.
> Günstig für den Winter gehen auch Albert bzw. Fat-Albert als Drahtreifen.
> Sind ein bisschen schwerer aber kosten weniger und für den Winter reicht das.
> 
> ...



nn kannst du in die tonne schmeissen bei den momentanen verhältnissen. 
die kannst du nur im trockenen vernünftig fahren. 
gut geht der swampthing von maxxis bei matsch, oder als allrounder der highroller von maxxis.


----------



## Iceman79 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich machst meinstens schon etwas nach der fahrt sauber...
Aber wen die Tanke mal zu ist... dann kommt es halt echt mal kurz in die Wanne!

- swampthing ist schon mal nicht schlecht aber highroller 
Ok, alles ist zwar besser als Schwalbe aber man sollte nicht übertreiben...

Bei so einen Wetter, schmelle Reifen mit hohen, groben Profil und das nicht zu viel 

Gruß


----------



## RaptorTP (5. Januar 2009)

ich lass es auch in der wohnung - will mir noch ne wandhalterung holen, und leg mir dann so ne Matte drunter, die eigentlich in einen Kombi kommt - also fürn Kofferraum.
da hörste zwar den dreck fallen, aber was solls - mir wurde mein "billiges" Bike ausm Keller geklaut - ich will nicht wissen wie lang mein jetziges Bike dort überlebt.


----------



## chris2305 (5. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nn kannst du in die tonne schmeissen bei den momentanen verhältnissen.
> die kannst du nur im trockenen vernünftig fahren.
> gut geht der swampthing von maxxis bei matsch, oder als allrounder der highroller von maxxis.



Kommt ja immer drauf an was man damit fährt. FR macht mit nn nun wirklich keinen Sinn ,ist wohl klar.
Muss dann jeder für sich rausfinden welchen Reifen er für seine Fahrweise benötigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (5. Januar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> hi
> also ich las mein bike bei diesem wetter lieber drin im warmen direkt in meiner nähe



Das Cube könnte sich ja ne Erkältung holen. Dann muss es zum Arzt


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Kommt ja immer drauf an was man damit fährt. FR macht mit nn nun wirklich keinen Sinn ,ist wohl klar.
> Muss dann jeder für sich rausfinden welchen Reifen er für seine Fahrweise benötigt



bei fr nehm ich natürlich bb oder mm . ich hab in meiner antwort auch nur von tourenreifen gesprochen. 
und da hab ich mit dem swampthing und den highrollern beste erfahrungen gemacht. 
sind  rein subjektiv besser als fa. 
fahre den highroller auf dem sting und auf dem reaction fa bzw mountainking. 
und der highroller ist wesentlich besser im abrollverhalten und grip. 

nur weil ich mir was "dickes" geholt hab, heißt das nicht , das ich keine touren o.ä. mehr fahre. 
zum glück ist unser sport ja sehr facettenreich , und spaß habe ich an fast allen sachen , die man mit nem mtb machen kann.


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Januar 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Das Cube könnte sich ja ne Erkältung holen. Dann muss es zum Arzt



Unsere Bikes stehen auch in unserer Wohnung, z.Z. bei mir im Büro. Werden ja nach Zustand sofort nach der Tour sauber gemacht.
In unserer derzeitig laufenden Hausplanung planen wir einen größeren Extra-Raum für unsere Bikes zum abstellen, reparieren und pflegen. 
Unsere Bikes sollen es in Zukunft auch gut bei uns haben.


----------



## Spokey (6. Januar 2009)

Seit letzter Woche in meinem Besitz:





Noch ganz frisch im Originalzustand und erst 20 km bewegt worden!


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Januar 2009)

Hauptsächlich plattgefahrener Schnee, mit dem Fat Albert super Grip und Kontrolle. Ansonsten mangels passender Kleidung seeehr kalt , werd mal schauen, was es da so gibt, vorallem für die Füße 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## S1las (6. Januar 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich plattgefahrener Schnee, mit dem Fat Albert super Grip und Kontrolle. Ansonsten mangels passender Kleidung seeehr kalt , werd mal schauen, was es da so gibt, vorallem für die Füße
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Schoene Skisocken +Winterschuhe bzw. falls du mit Klicksystem faehrst, was ich hier glaub ich nicht sehe, anstelle der Winterschuhe, Überschuhe aus Neopren oder aehnlichem.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2009)

hier mal mein stachel auf dem heutigen ausritt :


----------



## mamue (6. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich es nicht lassen konnte, bei -10 °C heute zu fahren, gab es als Belohnung zwar Spaß, allerdings auch einen Sturz und sowieso kalte Füße und Hände 










# Das Posing von der Ghost-Titelseite aufgegriffen, mit schönem Winterhintergrund 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkW-Ag5nPoA
hier noch ein kleines Vid der Abfahrt, leider ist die Qualität der Handycam dementsprechend minderwertig. Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem. An der Stelle, wo ich den kreischer loslasse, ist die Strecke etwas holperig und recht rutschig, da hats mich eine Runde später volle breitseite hingelegt.


----------



## rockshox12 (6. Januar 2009)

mamue schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkW-Ag5nPoA
> hier noch ein kleines Vid der Abfahrt, leider ist die Qualität der Handycam dementsprechend minderwertig. Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem. An der Stelle, wo ich den kreischer loslasse, ist die Strecke etwas holperig und recht rutschig, da hats mich eine Runde später volle breitseite hingelegt.


 Dieses gequietsche von der Bremse.

Ist im Winter echt brutal, meine heute auch wieder wie laut die dann sind !


----------



## LarsVegas51 (6. Januar 2009)

War heute auch endlich wieder mal aus Richtung Heckberg



















Gruß Vegas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (6. Januar 2009)

geilo - immer wieder hübsche, diese ganzen CUBEs 

LarsVegas51 sein Bike, find ich ja doch immer noch das tollste *G*


----------



## Ryo (6. Januar 2009)

Also wenn ihr hier alle so toll im Schnee rumradelt,juckts mich doch auch langsam^^Obwohl ichmein AMS eigentlich schonen wollte im Winter wegen Salz etc.

Wie fährt sich denn die Kombi  Nobby Nic (VR)// Racing Ralph (HR) auf Schnee? ( Waldautobahn und Trails)


----------



## Schelle (6. Januar 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich denn die Kombi  Nobby Nic (VR)// Racing Ralph (HR) auf Schnee? ( Waldautobahn und Trails)




im Tiefschnee ohne Probleme, auf festgefahrener Schneedecke lernt man den "Runden Tritt" und auf Eis verliert man recht schnell die Kontrolle.
Aber Spaß macht es aber in jedem Fall 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/241347]
	
[/URL] hier Mitte Dez. Nähe Rennsteig


----------



## rockshox12 (6. Januar 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr hier alle so toll im Schnee rumradelt,juckts mich doch auch langsam^^Obwohl ichmein AMS eigentlich schonen wollte im Winter wegen Salz etc.
> 
> Wie fährt sich denn die Kombi  Nobby Nic (VR)// Racing Ralph (HR) auf Schnee? ( Waldautobahn und Trails)




Matsch, Schnee alles kein Problem mit dem. Jedoch bei Eis gibts keinen halt mehr.

Aber was will man erwarten, fährt sich halt nicht so wie im Sommer.


----------



## Spiderbein (6. Januar 2009)




----------



## Iceman79 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich sag´s euch es kommt halt auf die Reifen an 
Naja und die Icespiker sind echt nicht so teuer!
Auf jeden Fall mal ne Investition wert!
Hier: http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p690_Schwalbe-Ice-Spiker-26x2-1--schwarz.html 
Tja, und wen mal der Schnee oder Eis weg sein sollte - der Reifen wird ja nicht schlecht 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## acid-driver (6. Januar 2009)

das reaction gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## r19andre (6. Januar 2009)

Tach, coole Snow Pictures.

Ich muss noch mit meinem LTD Race übern Winter kommen, aber geplant ist dieses Teil aufzubauen. Wird jetzt nach und nach zusammengestellt.
Der LRS kommt allerdings erst im März. Muss noch sparen 









viel Spass noch allen im Schnee.
bin heute bei -17° zur Arbeit mit dem Rad, lustig ist das nicht mehr wenns von 7km 6 bergab geht 

Andre


----------



## acid-driver (6. Januar 2009)

wie heißt denn die lackierung?

ist das schon ein carbonrahmen? sieht so aus...

hast dir aber richtig edle/schöne teile ausgesucht. sieht auch verdammt gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ja ist der 2009er Elite Carbon in Blackline.

Will mir mal wieder ein edles und nicht alltägliches Hardtail aufbauen für Rennen und MA.
Ziel ist unter 9kg

Nicht schlagen, aber für den Rest habe ich mein selbstaufgebautes Race

Andre


----------



## steve81 (6. Januar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Tach, coole Snow Pictures.
> 
> Ich muss noch mit meinem LTD Race übern Winter kommen, aber geplant ist dieses Teil aufzubauen. Wird jetzt nach und nach zusammengestellt.
> Der LRS kommt allerdings erst im März. Muss noch sparen
> ...



feines Teil!
Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen?
Was kommt für nen LRS?


----------



## r19andre (6. Januar 2009)

Hey,

in 20" mit eingepressten Lagerschalen auf 1 1/8" 1320g

LRS wird nen Tune mit ZTR Felgen.

weiß nur noch nicht welche Farbe die Naben, aber ich denke schwarz mit roten Nippeln.

Andre


----------



## steve81 (6. Januar 2009)

okay, dann wird das projekt schön leicht und schön teuer!
was ist dein ziel? sub10kg oder drunter?


----------



## acid-driver (6. Januar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Will mir mal wieder ein edles und nicht alltägliches Hardtail aufbauen für Rennen und MA.
> Ziel ist unter 9kg



guckst du hier


----------



## Spalthammer (7. Januar 2009)

@hoermann2201

Geiles Stachelschwein!
Aber warum steht es am Marterpfahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2009)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Geiles Stachelschwein!
> Aber warum steht es am Marterpfahl?



ist nicht der marterpfahl sondern der taternpfahl bei uns im deister


----------



## LarsVegas51 (7. Januar 2009)

Cooler Pfahl, ich habe bei meinen Überlegungen über diesen Pfahl auf die Beschriftung : "Zaunpfahl" getippt und fand das sehr kreativ/innovativ von den Errichtern....

Wir haben hier auch so lustige Figuren im Wald stehen, werde die bei der nächsten Runde mal ablichten. 

Gruß
Vegas


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2009)

LarsVegas51 schrieb:


> Cooler Pfahl, ich habe bei meinen Überlegungen über diesen Pfahl auf die Beschriftung : "Zaunpfahl" getippt und fand das sehr kreativ/innovativ von den Errichtern....
> 
> Wir haben hier auch so lustige Figuren im Wald stehen, werde die bei der nächsten Runde mal ablichten.
> 
> ...



Taternpfahl
Der Taternpfahl wurde nach Tatern (Zigeunern) benannt, die dort erschlagen worden
sein sollen. Er diente außerdem als Grenzmarkierung, die die Tatern nicht
überschreiten durften

http://berber-info.de/niedersachsen/photo471.htm


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Januar 2009)

(ist glaub ich etwas zu dunkel, naja Handykamera halt -.-')


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## tbird (7. Januar 2009)

ein winterfoto darf auch von mir nicht fehlen 

schnee fast bis zur scheibe 





winter-trail-romantik 





da rechts gehts gleich rein  is das schön der erste aufm trail zu sein  





und nochmal breitseite ^^


----------



## Snevern (7. Januar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> in 20" mit eingepressten Lagerschalen auf 1 1/8" 1320g
> 
> ...



Ich bekomme meinen Rahmen auch die Tage mal sehen was der wiegt !!!

Mein Ziel ist unter 8,5 kilo

Gruß Snevern


----------



## r19andre (7. Januar 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> Ich bekomme meinen Rahmen auch die Tage mal sehen was der wiegt !!!
> 
> Mein Ziel ist unter 8,5 kilo
> 
> Gruß Snevern



machbar, aber schwer

muss jetzt mal nen bißl weiterbauen 

Andre


----------



## flyingstereo (7. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal..
Elite Teamline, mattschwarz foliert im Schnee 




Abfahrt:








Sorry, sind nur Handybilder..

greetz


----------



## chris2305 (7. Januar 2009)

Wie groß bist du denn???


----------



## RaptorTP (7. Januar 2009)

das hab ich mir auch als erstes gedacht - ich glaub da könnt ich mich wohl stehend anlehnen - mit der Schulter  
Aber für Handy, gute Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Januar 2009)

Mich würde eher interessieren warum der Rahmen mit schwarzer Folie verklebt wurde? 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## rockshox12 (7. Januar 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren warum der Rahmen mit schwarzer Folie verklebt wurde?
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC


Joa des wäre mal interessant


----------



## flyingstereo (7. Januar 2009)

Nabend,

bin 1,93m mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 97cm... 
Rahmen wurde für das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring foliert, da es für diesen Anlass einen anderen Namen tragen sollte. 
Als Schutz bleibt die jetzt noch bis zum Frühjahr dran.

greetz


----------



## r19andre (7. Januar 2009)

Hey,
du bist auch am Ring gefahren?
ich auch im 4er noch mit meinem Race kpl. starr. 

hier ein Teil meines nachmittags 









LRS wird wie gesagt noch getauscht

Andre


----------



## flyingstereo (7. Januar 2009)

Jo, 2er Team. Wenn du ein komplett weißes Race hattest wart ihr glaub ich nur 3 oder 4 Zelte vor uns im Fahrerlager (Mercedes-Arena direkt an der Strecke? )!

mfg


----------



## barbarissima (7. Januar 2009)

Hatte das Thema Spikes eigentlich schon abgehakt. wenn ich eure Winterbilder so sehe fange ich gleich wieder an zu überlegen, ob ich doch noch welche anschaffen soll.

@tbird:
Kannst du mir mal verraten, wo diese Hütte steht, die kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2009)

Spikes sind lustig  Auf Asphalt lullen sie einen immer so schön ein  
Und wenn man den Leuten vorbeifährt die sich einen Weg hinunter hangeln und ständig ausrutschen ist es richtig spassig


----------



## barbarissima (7. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Spikes sind lustig  Auf Asphalt lullen sie einen immer so schön ein
> Und wenn man den Leuten vorbeifährt die sich einen Weg hinunter hangeln und ständig ausrutschen ist es richtig spassig


 
Diesen Aspekt habe ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht bedacht  Das würde den Spaßfaktor ja nochmal erhöhen  
Außerdem ist es bei uns gar nicht soooo kalt. Heute hatten wir nur -6°C. Eine kleine Tour ist da immer drin


----------



## mamue (7. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Spikes sind lustig  Auf Asphalt lullen sie einen immer so schön ein
> Und wenn man den Leuten vorbeifährt die sich einen Weg hinunter hangeln und ständig ausrutschen ist es richtig spassig



witzig ist es auch recht schnell auf ein gefrorenes gewässer zu fahren wo einige leute sind. wenn dann alle die hände über den kopf schlagen und denken.. "jetzt gibts gleich ein unglück", man selber einfach nur grinst und gemütlich ein paar kurven schippert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (7. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @tbird:
> Kannst du mir mal verraten, wo diese Hütte steht, die kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.



in der nähe von ulm .. weiteres nicht öffentlich, sondern per pn ^^


----------



## beuze1 (7. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal verraten, wo diese Hütte steht, die kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.




Kannst du mir mal verraten, wo diese Hütte steht, 
wo die Bärbel immer fährt..
.
.


----------



## crush-er (8. Januar 2009)

...nicht so viel Schnee, aber trotzdem kalt
updates seit dem letzten post:
-Lenker (Easton MonkeyLite SL)
-Stütze (Ritchey WCS)
-Pedale (CB Candy SL)
-Griffe (Cube)
-VR (Schwalbe NN)


----------



## rockshox12 (8. Januar 2009)

Die Farbe sieht geil aus. Insgesamt ein sehr schönes Bike


----------



## j.wayne (8. Januar 2009)

So und jetzt ma mein AMS Comp


----------



## acid-driver (8. Januar 2009)

wow, ne sid am analog. lohnt das? bzw wie ist das gewicht von dem bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (8. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wow, ne sid am analog. lohnt das? bzw wie ist das gewicht von dem bike?



so wie es auf dem Bild da steht 10,3 kg. ist schon richtig der rahmen ist sackschwer, aber einem geschenktem gaul schaut man nicht ins maul (zumindest nicht allzu tief)

grüße
stefan


----------



## stereotom (8. Januar 2009)

So... dann zeig ich auch mal etwas:

Hat ganz gut gepasst...




Damals noch mit dem Syntace Vector Lowrider

Hier mit dem Downhill:





Das ist das AMS meiner Liebsten:





Ich hasse Flicken:




Gibts auch Frauen die selber flicken??

Und das ist vom Rothorn in der Schweiz...


----------



## agnes (8. Januar 2009)

schöne bilder...


----------



## RaptorTP (8. Januar 2009)

so´n bild muss ich in den Alpen auch machen

schöne Bilder - und schöne Bikes


----------



## acid-driver (8. Januar 2009)

ist deine freundin mit dem ams denn gut hinter dem sting hergekommen?

bzw tuts das ams auch bei etwas schwereren gelände?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Januar 2009)

Es müssen nicht immer die Alpen sein. Heute auf meiner Tour in der Eifel am Dreiser Trockenmaar:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/257333]
	
[/URL] [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/257330]
	
[/URL]


----------



## stereotom (8. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist deine freundin mit dem ams denn gut hinter dem sting hergekommen?
> 
> bzw tuts das ams auch bei etwas schwereren gelände?



Das ist ein Stereo...

Wir fahren beide sehr ausgeglichen obwohl das AMS ca. 1kg schwerer ist. Wir gehens aber auch gemütlicher an.

Ja die Geo und der FW des AMS ist wohl nicht das Wahre im Gelände aber sie Fährt damit immer heftiger. Sogar kleine Kicker und Drops sind dabei... Jetzt muss aber dann bald was Gröberes für sie her!


----------



## stereotom (8. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> so´n bild muss ich in den Alpen auch machen
> 
> schöne Bilder - und schöne Bikes



Danke!
Jep... so ein Bild muss einfach sein. Such dir einen schönen Hintergrund aus...


----------



## acid-driver (8. Januar 2009)

oh sorry, hab ich übersehen 

das stereo ist leichter als das ams? das ist interessant...


----------



## stereotom (8. Januar 2009)

Original waren die 2007er RR als Drahtversion drauf. Da wog es mit Pedale tatsächlich 13,6kg in S. Mit den NN Falt wirds jetzt bei 13,4 liegen. Das Stereo wiegt mit Pedale zwischen 12,6 und 12,7kg in M. Okay, es sind nur ca. 700g Unterschied, aber immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polskafighter (8. Januar 2009)

Meins


----------



## stereotom (8. Januar 2009)

Sieht super aus! Da fehlt nur noch die 36er in weiß. Was fährst du mit dem alles?


----------



## polskafighter (8. Januar 2009)

danke. wäre mir zu viel weiß, in grau ist die 36er nach meinem geschmack. eigentlich alles außer einkaufen und tour de france


----------



## RaptorTP (9. Januar 2009)

es müssen nicht immer die Alpen sein klar, aber ich wohn in nem Flachlandgebiet *G* - und wenn ich schon in die Alpen fahr - muss ich den einmaligen Hintergrund ja nutzen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2009)

welches Rothorn?


----------



## rboncube (9. Januar 2009)

@chrush-er: ist der blaue SID Schriftzug orginal oder hast du den machen lassen? Kommt gut

Gruß Rene`


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> es müssen nicht immer die Alpen sein klar, aber ich wohn in nem Flachlandgebiet *G* - und wenn ich schon in die Alpen fahr - muss ich den einmaligen Hintergrund ja nutzen



Klar, würde ich auch. War letztes Jahr auch in den Alpen und hab solche Fotos gemacht. Und dieses Jahr geht`auch über die Alpen. Da werden wieder solche Fotos gemacht. Muss einfach auch sein.


----------



## chris2305 (9. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Das ist ein Stereo...
> 
> Wir fahren beide sehr ausgeglichen obwohl das AMS ca. 1kg schwerer ist. Wir gehens aber auch gemütlicher an.
> 
> Ja die Geo und der FW des AMS ist wohl nicht das Wahre im Gelände aber sie Fährt damit immer heftiger. Sogar kleine Kicker und Drops sind dabei... Jetzt muss aber dann bald was Gröberes für sie her!



Fahrbar sind die Alpen aber auch mir dem AMS, hab ich dieses Jahr auch gemacht. 
Stereo ist natürlich gemütlicher

Früher gab es gar keinen Federweg


----------



## stereotom (9. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welches Rothorn?



In Lenzerheide... geht auf über 2800m und dann fährt man auf glaub ich 1100 oder so. Man kann dort son ne Lift-Tour machen mit 4 Lift-Fahrten, 4300hm abwärts und 1200hm aufwärts. Kostet, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere so 30... war echt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (9. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hatte das Thema Spikes eigentlich schon abgehakt. wenn ich eure Winterbilder so sehe fange ich gleich wieder an zu überlegen, ob ich doch noch welche anschaffen soll.



und schon Spikes gekauft..lohnt sich auf alle Fälle

von Heut mittag.




so kann der Winter noch ne Wiele bleiben..








einfach klasse nach der Arbeit..




jetzt aber ab nach Hause..




zum heiß Duschen..





war ein schöner Mittag
und die Schwalbe-ICE SPIKER haben wieder gehalten was Sie
versprochen haben..



.
.


----------



## home (9. Januar 2009)

g´sundes neues euch allen..bin wieder da und hab mir gleich was schönes mitgebracht!!! wie schon vor längerem erwähnt hab´sch mir des agree´08 ergattert und will nun einige km auf der strasse sammeln is´momentan halt schlecht,da ich mit grippe zuhause sitz naja,kann ich wenigstens den keller aufräumen um für des neue platz zu schaffen..mfg


----------



## crush-er (9. Januar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> @chrush-er: ist der blaue SID Schriftzug orginal oder hast du den machen lassen? Kommt gut
> 
> Gruß Rene`



ist original...




Gruß
Stefan


----------



## aux-racing (9. Januar 2009)

ihr seid doch alle schmerzfrei.
so muss das drausen mindestens aussehen


----------



## RaptorTP (9. Januar 2009)

war heut auch mal ne stunde im schnee unterwegs, hab keine Kamera dabei gehabt - wollt eigentlich nur mal mein Licht ausprobieren - Sigma Kalmit - tolles - PUNKT Licht  

geht schon


----------



## Snevern (9. Januar 2009)

So habe heute auch meinen Rahmen bekommen

2 Monate vor den genanten Liefertermin 





Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Januar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle schmerzfrei.
> so muss das drausen mindestens aussehen
> Anhang anzeigen 153349



Weichei 



Snevern schrieb:


> So habe heute auch meinen Rahmen bekommen
> 
> 2 Monate vor den genanten Liefertermin
> 
> ...



Erzähl das mal im 'Cube 2009' Thread, wo jeder schreibt, auf welches Datum der Liefertermin ihrer Räder verschoben wurde...würde bestimmt kein gutes Ende nehmen 
Na dann Glückwunsch, warst bestimmt sehr überrascht oder?


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (10. Januar 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> So habe heute auch meinen Rahmen bekommen
> 
> 2 Monate vor den genanten Liefertermin
> 
> ...


Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es ein echter Cube-Rahmen ist?


----------



## Snevern (10. Januar 2009)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es ein echter Cube-Rahmen ist?



Aber ja doch 100%

Wieso überhaupt die Frage ???


Gruß Snevern


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (10. Januar 2009)

Die Lieferzeit macht mich skeptisch...


----------



## Snevern (10. Januar 2009)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Die Lieferzeit macht mich skeptisch...



Achso wenn es nur das ist


----------



## Lumbi (10. Januar 2009)

...heute auch mal eine Runde gefahren


----------



## agnes (10. Januar 2009)

schickes bike^^

aber sag mal, du bist doch nicht wirklich weit durch den schnee mit den RR gekommen...


----------



## Lumbi (10. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> schickes bike^^
> 
> aber sag mal, du bist doch nicht wirklich weit durch den schnee mit den RR gekommen...



danke, du der RR geht super, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, ist der Evo 2,1"
fahre den mit ca. 2,2 bar.

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja mal ein schönes Reaction!  Schöne Geometrie und top Komponenten.


----------



## fasj (10. Januar 2009)

Aber hallo 





wo sind den die Northshoretrails ?

Hast Du zufällig die Navidaten 

Würde mich echt interessieren, bin ja von da unten 
Gern auch als PM.

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (11. Januar 2009)

....würd mich auch interesieren...

Naja - und die Ice Spiker halten doch 
(hier mal im Eisatz)



 

Die Investition hat sich gelohnt....

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## chris2305 (11. Januar 2009)

Kein Helm????


----------



## Jonez (11. Januar 2009)

Brauch man doch nicht wenn man Ice Spiker fährt


----------



## STR33TN3R (11. Januar 2009)

Hi all,

Will auch mal mein Cube zeigen^^
Ist ein Ltd Race von 2006!
Möchte mir aber so im Februar oder März ein AMS 125 holen! Und dazu hab ich mal ne Frage! Ich hab mal gelesen, dass eine Fox Talas ab nem gewissen Fahrergewicht erst richtig gut wird und da ich nicht gerade der Schwerste bin, frag ich mich ob ich bei meinem Gewicht (max 70 kg) vielleicht zu ner andren Gabel greifen sollte! Was meint ihr dazu???

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## citycobra (11. Januar 2009)

madworld schrieb:


> Das warten hat ein Ende! Große Freude, gestern abgeholt und noch unbenutzt .
> 
> Nach langem hin und her die richtige Wahl. Mein neues Cube AMS 125 R1 2009er!
> 
> ...



schickes teil aber über die barends würde ich mir nochmal gedanken machen. kürzere sehen optisch bestimmt besser aus.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Januar 2009)

@ lumbi: ich habe gesehen, dass du das 07er reaction hast. hat das schon diese eingepressten tretlager oder kann man die ganz normal selber abschrauben?

grüße


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das 08'er Reaction und dieses hat noch keine eingepressten (Pressfit) Lager. Hat ein normales 73 mm breites Tretlagergehäuse. Ich denke das 07'er hat dann auch noch keines.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Januar 2009)

ok, vielen dank


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will auch mal mein Cube zeigen^^
> Ist ein Ltd Race von 2006!
> ...



Meine Talas is wunderbar =) Ich denk mal das unser Gewicht (ich bin eigtl. eher so n paar kilo leichter) schon ausreicht. allerdings musste ich meine Gabel "freestyle" abstimmen. Denn die angaben warn bei mir fürn arsch! Ich konnte mit dem angegenen druck wenns hochkommt 2/3 des FW nutzen. jetzt is alles nutzbar, und das wirds auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumbi (11. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> @ lumbi: ich habe gesehen, dass du das 07er reaction hast. hat das schon diese eingepressten tretlager oder kann man die ganz normal selber abschrauben?
> 
> grüße



hi, das 07er hat noch die ganz normalen Lager, 73er Breite

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## PeterR (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Bei dem Prachtwetter heute in der Emmeringer Leitn  / Fürstenfeldbruck







War super!

Nette Grüße
Peter


----------



## acid-driver (11. Januar 2009)

und wieder einer, der sein bike im wald putzt 

interessante farbgebung aus welchem jahr ist das rad?


----------



## madworld (11. Januar 2009)

citycobra schrieb:


> schickes teil aber über die barends würde ich mir nochmal gedanken machen. kürzere sehen optisch bestimmt besser aus.




@citycobra,

ist nur eine vorübergehende Notlösung, mein Händler hatte die Ergon R2 nicht mehr da, ohne Barends fahr ich nicht gerne, auf langen Strecken muss mal eine andere Sitzposition her. Wird also noch getauscht


----------



## PeterR (11. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> und wieder einer, der sein bike im wald putzt
> 
> interessante farbgebung aus welchem jahr ist das rad?




Hallo!

...kann auch nix dafür, wenn der verdammte Schlamm gefroren ist...   

Das Rad ist 2005 gekauft und war mal ein Comp. Jetzt ist's nur noch der Rahmen, aber der gefällt mir so...

Nette Grüße
Peter


----------



## beuze1 (11. Januar 2009)

was für ein schöner Tourentag heut..













da kommt sogar noch die Sonne raus..



.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (11. Januar 2009)

Schlechtes Handyfoto!
War zum fahren und nicht zum fotografieren unterwegs!


----------



## mamue (11. Januar 2009)

Und mal nebenbei an die ganzen Winter-Radler-Kollegen. Was macht ihr gegen das einfrieren der Getränke?

Ein Freund verwies mich schmunzelnd auf den niedrigeren Gefrierpunkt von Alkohol, allerdings würde ich mir ungern Wodka o. ä. während einer Tour reinkippen wollen.


----------



## steve81 (11. Januar 2009)

ich trinke nur schnaps, auch im sommer!


----------



## RaptorTP (11. Januar 2009)

hoff mal das es ein joke war 

beuze1   --  geile Gegend !!


----------



## beuze1 (11. Januar 2009)

das ist garnicht so schlimm..
erst so nach 2 Std. friert der Apfelsaft langsam ein

dann hilft nur noch lutschen..




.
.


----------



## LarsVegas51 (11. Januar 2009)

Im Flaschenhalter friert es immer ein. Heute hatte ich zu wenig dabei. Die Tour ist was länger geworden und so hatte ich die letzte Stunde nix mehr zu trinken, obwohl es ja sowieso zu Eis geworden wäre. 

Ein Rucksack soll da helfen, hab ich mir heute zeigen lassen. Mein Mitfahrer  hatte seine Flasche nicht eingefroren.
Auf jeden Fall war es heute ein Traumwetter zum fahren. Absolut genial.
Nur der Racing Ralph fliegt am Dienstag von der Felge. Da kommt was anderes drauf. Das geht ja garnicht! Auch wenn der Schnee hier bald weg ist...

Gruß
Vegas


----------



## aux-racing (11. Januar 2009)

beeinflussen denn die kalten temperaturen nicht die federungselemente sprich dämpfer und gabel?
könnte mir vorstellen das die dichtringe und so weiter da nicht unbedingt für gemacht sind.
denke mal das dann auch wasser und noch schlimmer salzlauge eindringen kann und was daraus werden kann... naja.
auch bei der schaltung usw.


----------



## Lumbi (11. Januar 2009)

LarsVegas51 schrieb:


> Im Flaschenhalter friert es immer ein. Heute hatte ich zu wenig dabei. Die Tour ist was länger geworden und so hatte ich die letzte Stunde nix mehr zu trinken, obwohl es ja sowieso zu Eis geworden wäre.
> 
> Ein Rucksack soll da helfen, hab ich mir heute zeigen lassen. Mein Mitfahrer  hatte seine Flasche nicht eingefroren.
> Auf jeden Fall war es heute ein Traumwetter zum fahren. Absolut genial.
> ...



Ich fahre im Winter nur mit Tee in der Trinkblase, da gefriert nix
Wobei ich ja eigentlich kein Tee Fan bin, aber Kaffee ist so...unsportlich


----------



## beuze1 (11. Januar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> beeinflussen denn die kalten temperaturen nicht die federungselemente sprich dämpfer und gabel?
> könnte mir vorstellen das die dichtringe und so weiter da nicht unbedingt für gemacht sind.
> denke mal das dann auch wasser und noch schlimmer salzlauge eindringen kann und was daraus werden kann... naja.
> auch bei der schaltung usw.



ja richtig..
MTB,s sind nicht unbedingt dafür gemacht..
sollten eigentlich immer in der warmen Wohnung stehn..
auch im Sommer den drausen werden sie schmutzig..


----------



## RaptorTP (11. Januar 2009)

das gilt für die (bin ich ja auch mal gefahren) - supermarkt Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (11. Januar 2009)

ok, könnte ja sein.
kondenswasser und so .
meint ihr das schadet nicht???


----------



## j.wayne (11. Januar 2009)

Mir is jetzt innerhalb von 2 Tagen und wenigen Kilomtern die Luft in der Gabel ausgegangen. Obs an der kälte liegt oder die gabel einfach den Geist  aufgibt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## LarsVegas51 (11. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was ich nicht so toll fand, ist dass meine HR-Bremse auf den ersten Kilometern  irgendwie nicht so richtig wollte. Vorne war alles bestens. Hab ne 08er XT. Hatte das Gefühl, dass ich die erstmal "warmfahren" musste. Später war wieder alles gut. Hmm. Scheint wirklich so gewesen zu sein....

Wegen dem Schnee mach ich mir mal keine Sorgen und wegen dem Salz auch nicht. Hier taut im Moment sowieso nichts auf. Aber da sich das ja ab morgen hier bei uns wieder ändern soll, liegt mein Fahrrad schon im Auto und wird morgen auf der Arbeit (natürlich während der Bereitschaftszeiten) gewaschen. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich am Dienstag nen Termin zur Erstinspektion habe. Da muss es ja sauber sein.


----------



## r19andre (11. Januar 2009)

Tach,
hier mal Bilder von unserer Tour heute.







ein umgefallenes Reaction 



+ die Bikergurken 




waren heute hier zwischen -8° und +!!!  3°

Geilstes Bikewetter

Andre


----------



## aux-racing (11. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> das gilt für die (bin ich ja auch mal gefahren) - supermarkt Bikes


habe als "trainings- schlechtwetterbike" ein baumarktbike.
klar ist kein vergleich zum fritzz aber, bis jetzt und das heist 7 jahre absolut kein problem ausser ein paar neue bremsbacken und schaltungs und bremsseile.
das fritzz ist jetzt 5 monate, davon 3 effektiv gefahren.
sattel kaputt nach 2 monaten eingeschickt ,bestätigt, jedoch bis heute keinen ersatz erhalten.
pedale nach etwa 2,5 monaten nicht mehr beweglich und ich fahre viel.
das hat der händler gerichtet.
schaltungsseilhüllen durchgescheuert. auch gewechselt aber das passiert wieder nehme ich an. und noch weitere kleinigkeiten.
ok, die letzteren sachen sind kleinigkeiten aber bei einem anschaffungspreis von fast 3000 euro??
das baumarktteil hat einen bruchteil gekostet und mit dem kann ich machen was ich will, das hält.
will damit nur sagen das die sogenannten billigbikes nicht unbedingt immer sooo schlecht sind.


----------



## RaptorTP (11. Januar 2009)

nee, sagt keiner - ich hab auch gemeint - damit kann man schon fahren.
Kumpel (nie vorher wirklich bike gefahren - fussballer) meinte es sei selbstmord mit nem billigbike.
mein Bike vorher hat ein 1/10 von deinem Fritz gekostet *G*
es wurde mir geklaut - sonst hätt ich mir auch nicht gleich ein Cube geholt.
wenn man nichts anderes kennt  reicht das auf jeden fall


----------



## steve81 (11. Januar 2009)

wieso wird hier eigentlich immer so viel müll gelabert?

es heißt: zeigt her euer cube!!!


----------



## aux-racing (11. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> nee, sagt keiner - ich hab auch gemeint - damit kann man schon fahren.
> Kumpel (nie vorher wirklich bike gefahren - fussballer) meinte es sei selbstmord mit nem billigbike.
> mein Bike vorher hat ein 1/10 von deinem Fritz gekostet *G*
> es wurde mir geklaut - sonst hätt ich mir auch nicht gleich ein Cube geholt.
> wenn man nichts anderes kennt  reicht das auf jeden fall


ja ne schon klar , weis schon wie das gemeint war.
ich mein nur bei den ganzen probs die ich im sommer schon hatte und so wie das mit den wartezeiten bei der garantieabwicklung aussieht bei cube , will ich es erst gar nicht riskieren mit dem fritzz bei dem wetter rumzufahren.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> und schon Spikes gekauft..lohnt sich auf alle Fälle...


 
Bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (11. Januar 2009)

@barbarissima

Sehr gut


----------



## aux-racing (11. Januar 2009)

steve81 schrieb:


> wieso wird hier eigentlich immer so viel müll gelabert?
> 
> es heißt: zeigt her euer cube!!![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Dommes84 (12. Januar 2009)

So hier auch mal mein Stereo am Wochennde bei -10°C






und auch noch ein Bild von meinem Ltd Race


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> ....würd mich auch interesieren...
> 
> Naja - und die Ice Spiker halten doch
> (hier mal im Eisatz)
> ...



Ohne Helm!? 
Das geht ja mal garnicht!


----------



## RaptorTP (12. Januar 2009)

also im sommer könn ich mir bestimmt auch mal ne lockere Tour ohne Helm - jetzt hält er auch noch warm  

fahr auch seit erst diesem Bike mit Helm. Ist jedem selbst überlassen - ich sag mal, man kann ja Tourenabhängig schauen. ich würde nur ungern mit Brille fahren - zieht nicht so


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr, sofern ich länger als ne viertelstunde, und immer (!) wenns in den Wald geht mit Helm und im wald immer mit brille. Solang sie nicht an läuft is mit Brille erstens, wenn man wie ich auf ganz enegen und bewachsenen Trails rumsurft, sicherer, wegen ästen, und den augen tuts auch ganz gut, wenns nicht ne stunde lang bei der abfahrt mit 40km/h zieht!
Außerdem bin ich stolz auf min Stereo!!
Is 10 Monate alt, 4200km, meistens einsatzbereit und auch bei 4 stunden -16° voll und ganz einsatzfähig mit bremsen und allem. Nur plattenn lassen sich schwer flicken! ich muss meinen FA ne halbe stunde im Haus aufwärmn, bis ich ihn auf die Felge gegrigt hab!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2009)

> Ich fahr, sofern ich länger als ne viertelstunde, und immer (!) wenns in den Wald geht mit Helm und im wald immer mit brille. Solang sie nicht an läuft is mit Brille erstens, wenn man wie ich auf ganz enegen und bewachsenen Trails rumsurft, sicherer, wegen ästen, und den augen tuts auch ganz gut, wenns nicht ne stunde lang bei der abfahrt mit 40km/h zieht!


----------



## colnagoboris (12. Januar 2009)

Nach 1 - 2 stunden bei minustemparaturen im Wald ist ein Plattfuß mein absoluter Horror. Mit Eiskalten fingern am Eiskalten Bike schrauben !! Da fiel mir ein daß es vor jahren diese Anti-Platt bänder gab, mit Kevlargewebe glaube ich. Habe dann bei ne´m Kumpel 2 stk. abgestaubt, könnte wirklich Kevlar drin sein, jedenfalls sind die dinger sehr leicht. Habe versucht eine Holzschraube durchzubohren, gelang mir nicht. Echt zähes Material,also ab zwischen Schlauch und Reifen, Nun kann ich ohne sorge über scharfkantiges/spitzes und sonstiges bügeln. Sogar Glasscherben mit absicht durchfahren, nichts passiert !!! Die bänder gibt es immernoch bei Händlern, meißt vegetieren sie vor sich hin, haben sich warum auch immer nicht durchgesetzt. Für mich ein echter Anti-Stresstip für wenig Geld, und bei bedarf kann man die Reifen bis auf die "Leinwand" runterfahren.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2009)

und wie nennt sich dieses Band?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Januar 2009)

panzertape


----------



## S1las (12. Januar 2009)

Habe in meinen Reifen auch diese Antiplattstreifen drin . 

Es hat mir so sehr gestunken, dass ich zweimal, waehrend  Touren, einen Platten hatte und das in kurzen Zeitintervallen. 
Dann bin ich zu meinem Dealer und er hat mir diese Streifen angeboten und seither habe und hatte  ich keinerlei Problem mit Platten.

Es sei aber angemerkt, dass diese Antiplattstreifen auch mit einer gewissen Vorsicht zu genießen sind, gerade wenn der Reifen nicht gerade viel Bar intus hat (man sollte nicht unter 2.0Bar kommen), da sich  ansonsten  dieser Streifen in den Schlauch schneidet! Ergebnis ist das, vor dem er eigentlich präventiv wirken sollte .


----------



## RaptorTP (12. Januar 2009)

aha .. klingt interessant. Danke für den Hinweis.
werd mich mal nach sowas umschauen, noch wär es nicht so schlimm, ein platten zu haben.


----------



## colnagoboris (12. Januar 2009)

Ja, das stimmt wohl, unter 2,5 - 3,0 bar bewege ich meinen Hobel aber sowieso nie, außerdem gibt es diese bänder in verschiedenen breiten. Jeweils in 0,5mm schritten, abhängig von der Reifenbreite. In 26" - 28" Zoll, und nennen sich ANTI - PLATTBAND, so steht es auch auf der Verpackung wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Wenn man das Band sorgfältig "einbaut", und mit Talkgumpuder bestäubt schnnitten sich diese (vorrausgesetzt der druck stimmt) bei mir noch nicht in den schlauch. Sobald sicher ist das kein Schnee mehr fällt werde ich mir die Schwalbe Furios Triple aufziehen. Ultraleichte Reifen die sehr gut abrollen, in komination mit dem Band optimal, denn diese Reifen sind sehr Pannenanfällig.


----------



## regenrohr (13. Januar 2009)

ist zwar vom Dezember '08 (hatte das Rad da eine knappe Woche) und nicht mehr ganz aktuell:







mittlerweile ist der komische Hinterreifen getauscht und die Scheiben hinten vergrößert...


----------



## Moorlog (13. Januar 2009)

Wieso den komischer Hinterreifen? 

Also ich fahr den RR ganz gern!


----------



## Danielsan79 (13. Januar 2009)

Der RR ist doch hinten nicht schlecht und die 160er Scheibe reicht doch hinten aus, da ich nicht so viel wiege will ich sogar die 180er gegen eine 160er tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2009)

Also der RR ist einer der besten Wettkampfreifen ;-)
und hinten braucht man keine >180 scheiben.


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Also der RR ist einer der besten Wettkampfreifen ;-)
> und hinten braucht man keine >180 scheiben.



Aber nur bei trockenem Wetter!


----------



## acid-driver (13. Januar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> ...und die Scheiben hinten vergrößert...



die solltest du aber recht schnell wieder auf 160mm zurückrüsten, sonst verlierst du die garantie auf diesen wirklich schönen rahmen


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> ist zwar vom Dezember '08 (hatte das Rad da eine knappe Woche) und nicht mehr ganz aktuell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ne Fox Talas 140 mm an deinem Reaction? Passt das überhaupt noch mit der Geometrie? Die Front scheint mir doch sehr hoch.


----------



## colnagoboris (13. Januar 2009)

Ist´n Easy Rider ....


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

Sieht aber aus wie die 07er Rl, sprich nix mit absenken! Naja, Spaß machts so bestimmt =)


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Das ist aber alles andere als Gesund für den Rahmen. Das Sitzrohr wird hier schon sehr stark seitlich belastet (auch wegen der gekrümten Sattelstütze). Auch das Steuerrrohr ist natürlich nicht für solche Winkel gebaut. 
Wenn du also kein 50 Kg Fliegengewicht bist, solltest du die Gabel runtertraveln.

Bergab macht es wohl schon Spaß, aber rauf braucht er Zusatzgewichte am Vorderrad.


----------



## regenrohr (13. Januar 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Der RR ist doch hinten nicht schlecht und die 160er Scheibe reicht doch hinten aus, da ich nicht so viel wiege will ich sogar die 180er gegen eine 160er tauschen.



da ich aber (fast) keine asphaltierten Wege fahre und das Fahrrad fast nur im Wald auf Wanderwegen bewege und zudem bei aktueller Witterung, ist der Reifen mehr als bescheiden für dieses Einsatzgebiet...

die 180'er hat mir der Händler gewechselt und bei meinen 63kg dürfte das auch noch zu verkraften sein und wegen der Garantie des Rahmens mach' ich mir keine Sorgen...



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ist das ne Fox Talas 140 mm an deinem Reaction? Passt das überhaupt noch mit der Geometrie? Die Front scheint mir doch sehr hoch.



ist die alte Talas, ist im Moment auf 120mm eingestellt, persönlich bin ich ganz zufrieden mit der Kompo, da ich die ursprüngliche 80mm Fox etwas dezent empfand...



Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Das ist aber alles andere als Gesund für den Rahmen. Das Sitzrohr wird hier schon sehr stark seitlich belastet (auch wegen der gekrümten Sattelstütze). Auch das Steuerrrohr ist natürlich nicht für solche Winkel gebaut.
> Wenn du also kein 50 Kg Fliegengewicht bist, solltest du die Gabel runtertraveln.



das mit der Geometrie und der zusätzlichen Belastung hat der Händler beim Kauf auch eingeworfen und solange das Rad bis Ende diesen Jahres ohne größere Schäden "lebt" bin ich zufrieden. Auch Berg rauf hält sich der negative Aspekt in Grenzen und macht ihn Berg runter alle Mal wieder wett....


----------



## acid-driver (13. Januar 2009)

hat dein händler dir die gabel auch eingebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

meiner hät mir was gehustet


----------



## Blades (13. Januar 2009)

Meiner wäre vom Glauben abgefallen und hätte nie wieder ein Fahrrad angefasst....


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Aber nur bei trockenem Wetter!



Nein!
Ich fahre jetzt noch im Schnee RR und habe garkeine Probleme damit <3


----------



## LarsVegas51 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe heute noch mit meinem Händler/Werkstatt über verschiedene Sachen geredet. U.a. auch über die Bremsscheibengröße.
Die Rahmen sind nunmal für 160er Scheiben gebaut und für alles größere übernehmen die keinerlei Haftung mehr, sprich mit der Garantie hat es sich dann erledigt. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es im Regelfall völlig ausreicht.  Ich mit meinen 85 kg habe mit der 160er Scheibe hinten jederzeit ausreichende Bremsleistung. Und wenn es irgendwann aufgrund gravierender Fahrstiländerung oder rapidem Mutzuwachs nicht mehr so sein sollte, habe ich wohl das falsche Rad. Oder einen guten Grund ein anderes zu kaufen.

Vielleicht empfinden manche Leute die Scheibe als zu klein, rein optisch....oder fühlen sich anderen mit ner größeren Scheibe unterlegen.

Was ich allerdings interessant fand, war die Geschichte über eine Info von Shimano an die Händler. Es betrifft die 08 XT-Scheibenbremse.
Dort ist es wohl vermehrt vorgekommen, dass es Probleme bei kalten Temperaturen mit dem Druckpunkt der HR-Bremse gab. So ja auch bei mir. Das auf die Minusgrade zurückzuführen fällt nicht schwer. 
Nun gibt es aber diese Info des Herstellers, welche auf "Montagevarianten" hinweißt. Mehr wollte oder konnte mir der Mitarbeiter nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall soll es bei meiner nun auch geändert werden....

Am Donnerstag bin ich wieder da und werde mal genaueres rausfinden.


Zum Thema Racing Ralph. Dieser Reifen konnte mich im Schnee oder vielmehr generell bei nassen Verhältnissen überhaupt nicht überzeugen. Auf Asphalt oder guten befestigten Waldwegen vielleicht, aber auf Schotter oder auf Waldboden, sprich Laub und dann auch noch nass, ganz zu schweigen von Matsch oder schlammigen Passagen, da geht der garnicht. Meiner Meinung nach muss der im Winter runter.
Weil ich heute keinen Maxxis gefunden habe (irgendwie hat die hier in der Nähe kein Laden) , kaufte ich mir für hinten den Fat Albert. Fahre also nun NN vorne und FA hinten.Man liest ja viel. Ich werde es ausprobieren. Jetzt ist der Schnee zwar so gut wie weg hier, aber dafür haben wir ja nun genug Matsch.



Gruß
Vegas


----------



## rockshox12 (13. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nein!
> Ich fahre jetzt noch im Schnee RR und habe garkeine Probleme damit <3


Wenigstens einer der genauso denkt und fühlt wie ich .

Weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt, ich fahre NN vorne und hinten RR.

Und klar kann man im Winter nicht so fahren wie im Sommer aber ist das nicht bei jedem Reifen so?


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

Öh es macht vll. nicht so viel spaß aber wenn nicht grad 20cm tiefe pfützen oder sonstiges da sind kann man das schon =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timewalker85 (13. Januar 2009)

Optimal ist das mit der Talas vermutlich nicht aber auf der anderen Seite verbaut Cube (zumindest an meinem 08er Reaction) ja auch die Reba Race U-Turn mit bis zu 115(120?) mm Federweg. Wenn ich die voll ausfahre, sieht das schon auch etwas komisch aus (fährt sich aber fantastisch ) aber das verkraftet der Rahmen anscheinend. Ob dann die 2 cm mehr von der Talas den großen Unterschied machen, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Oder übersehe ich da was?
Den RR hab ich übrigens hinten auch recht schnell abgezogen, hatte ständig nen Platten. Seitdem da auch n NN drauf is, hat sich das erledigt. Nix gegen den RR (macht sich bestimmt toll fürn Marathon oder so) aber mit dem NN fühl ich mich doch wohler.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Januar 2009)

...mal zum bilder thread zurück ....


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2009)

Viel erkennt man auf den Bilder ja nicht.


----------



## RaptorTP (13. Januar 2009)

*G* - soll wohl mehr die Gegend zeigen - bissi lieblos dort hingefeuert - würd ich meinen


----------



## regenrohr (14. Januar 2009)

timewalker85 schrieb:


> Optimal ist das mit der Talas vermutlich nicht aber auf der anderen Seite verbaut Cube (zumindest an meinem 08er Reaction) ja auch die Reba Race U-Turn mit bis zu 115(120?) mm Federweg. Wenn ich die voll ausfahre, sieht das schon auch etwas komisch aus (fährt sich aber fantastisch ) aber das verkraftet der Rahmen anscheinend. Ob dann die 2 cm mehr von der Talas den großen Unterschied machen, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Oder übersehe ich da was?



eben... das denke ich mir ja auch und es ist ja nur bis 130mm verstellbar, da wie oben geschrieben, es die alte Talas ist und ich kenne auch einige Leute die mit dem RR zufrieden sind, aber auch andere Strecken hauptsächlich fahren....


----------



## kastel67 (14. Januar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> ist zwar vom Dezember '08 (hatte das Rad da eine knappe Woche) und nicht mehr ganz aktuell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

mich persönlich stören die billigen Griffe und der komische Sattel. Werten das Rad optisch ab.

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (14. Januar 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Der RR ist doch hinten nicht schlecht und die 160er Scheibe reicht doch hinten aus, da ich nicht so viel wiege will ich sogar die 180er gegen eine 160er tauschen.



Moin,

und welchen Vorteil versprichst Du Dir von der Rückrüstung auf 160?? 

Gruß k67


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2009)

Gewichtserleichterung und besseres Aussehen...


----------



## Danielsan79 (14. Januar 2009)

Ja, die 180er brauch ich bei meinem Körpergewicht nicht, also kann ich mir das Gewicht sparen, hinten sowieso. Ich habe auch so ein Reaction in Rot und habe fast alle Teile bis auf Rahmen und Gabel durch andere ersetzt, bzw. ist gerade dabei. Jetzt wird noch der LRS und die Kurbel getauscht und dann ist es fertig. Bin mal gespannt wieviel es dann wiegt, es kann aber nicht mehr viel sein 



> mich persönlich stören die billigen Griffe und der komische Sattel. Werten das Rad optisch ab.



Ich habe da die Extralite Griffe drann und Speedneedle Sattel.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

also das Gewicht wär mir herzlich egal, aber der Rahmen is ja nur bis 160 zugelassen?! und bei dem Gewicht is das en überflüssiges Risiko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (14. Januar 2009)

Was meinst du mit bis 160 zugelassen, ich will bei mir vorne und hinten 160er drauf haben, du meinst das man hinten keine 180er Scheibe montieren darf?


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

Bei Cube sind nur Stereo und Fritzz (und sting?) rahmen für 180er Scheiben zugelassen. Vorne ist das Gabelabhängig....


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

Gut, 2009 hat sich das etws geändert...Aber auch nur für fritzz, stereo und ams 125 http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Bis-zu-welchen-Bremsscheibendurchmesser-ist-mein-CUBE-Bike-freigegeben-_id_8389_.htm


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

laut der Cube Webseite sind die Rahmen nur bis 160mm hinten freigegeben. Ausgenommen , Fritz, Stereo, AMS125

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...-ist-mein-CUBE-Bike-freigegeben-_id_8389_.htm


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

und letztes jahr nur fritzz und stereo, allerdings beide nur bis 180!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

Das war jetzt aber ein wildes geposte der gleichen Information 

Aber mal ehrlich, welche Sorgen macht ihr euch da? Das der Rahmen etwa wegen der 20mm grösseren Scheibe brechen wird???


----------



## Brotlieferant (14. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bei Cube sind nur Stereo und Fritzz (und sting?) rahmen für 180er Scheiben zugelassen. Vorne ist das Gabelabhängig....


und AMS 125...


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube eher das das was mit der Hitze zu tun hat ;-)


----------



## tbird (14. Januar 2009)

mit der hitze hat das nichts zu tun, aber mit den belastungen, die eine solche scheibe verursacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2009)

@raptor : ...nix hingefeuert - liebevoll in den schnee gelegt .... würde gern grössere bilder reintun , klappt aber leider net ... is´n ams cc- orig, ausstattung -und es ging eher um landschaft und bike zusdammen - net um ne teileliste .... ;-)


----------



## Blades (14. Januar 2009)

Die Hitze ist vollkommen irrelevant, bei einer größeren Scheibe müsste diese sogar geringer sein.
Es geht wirklich darum das die Schweißnähte welche ja im direkten bereich um die Scheibenbremsaufnahme durch die höhere Belastung durch eine größere Scheibe brechen könnten.
MfG MorTal


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

genau!
Und ich habs auch nich geglaubt, bis mir mein  des Vertrauens einen Rahmen gezeigt hat der ne 180er statt ner 160er drin hatte und an der linken Seite hinten ebrochen war. Und das warn Rocky rahemn, also was eher stabiles!


----------



## beuze1 (14. Januar 2009)

um was geht,s hier 
eben..
BILDER


----------



## aux-racing (14. Januar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=153722&stc=1&d=1231954386

bild

wie bekomme ich eigentlich grosse bilder hier rein ?


----------



## acid-driver (14. Januar 2009)

wow, bei uns ist der schnee fast wieder weg..

denke, ich kann morgen auch wieder ne kurze ausfahrt machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (14. Januar 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Das ist aber alles andere als Gesund für den Rahmen. Das Sitzrohr wird hier schon sehr stark seitlich belastet (auch wegen der gekrümten Sattelstütze). Auch das Steuerrrohr ist natürlich nicht für solche Winkel gebaut.
> Wenn du also kein 50 Kg Fliegengewicht bist, solltest du die Gabel runtertraveln.
> 
> Bergab macht es wohl schon Spaß, aber rauf braucht er Zusatzgewichte am Vorderrad.



Der Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach für die Gabel nicht geeignet. Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, macht es auch etwas den Eindruck, als wäre der Rahmen eine Nummer zu groß gewählt (Sattelstütze ist ziemlich weit drin), weshalb die langhubige Gabel die Sache noch verschlimmert.

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=153722&stc=1&d=1231954386
> 
> bild
> 
> wie bekomme ich eigentlich grosse bilder hier rein ?



Kuhles Teil! Was is das für eins?
Bild:
Unterdran auf BB-Codes klicken, Code für großes Bild kopieren, code hier einfügen, fertig! Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## barbarissima (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab zwar nichts gegen das Gequatsche zwischen den Bildern, irgendwie müssen wir uns die Zeit bis zum nächsten ja auch vertreiben  aber wenn dann mal wieder schöne Fotos kommen, so wie heute, dann schlägt mein Herz natürlich auch gleich höher 

@aux-racing:
Das Bike sieht ja irre aus  Ich frage mich gerade, was es wohl wiegen mag????


----------



## Blades (14. Januar 2009)

Ich frage mich eher von wann das Bike ist ^^


----------



## acid-driver (14. Januar 2009)

auf jeden fall steht er auf die orange/blau-kombi


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

und vorllem wie es heißt?!


----------



## aux-racing (14. Januar 2009)

danke erst mal für den tip mit den bildern hochladen.
mal sehen ob es funzt.
das bike ist mein trainingsbike und schon steinalt. stand mal cube drauf aber ist beim kärchern mal abgegangen und die sticker hab ich dann draufgeklebt.
wegen gewicht mach ich mir keine gadanken, wie gesagt trainingsbike.
ich mache triathlon und crosstriathlon (lieber cross). beim wettkampf benutze ich das fritzz. und beim zum strassentriathlon bekomme ich ein bike gestellt. ich möchte mir aber ein festes cube triathlon holen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welches.
also wiegen wird das orange ca16-17 kg grob geschätzt.
aber wie gesagt ist mir egal, ich bin nicht sehr schwer und das gleicht das aus und der rest wird mit kondition gemacht .
die bilder sin vom 08er herbst in italien und slowenien im trainingslager.
das bike ist jetzt allerdings umlackiert in weiss, war mal nötig und wenns fertig ist geb ichs hier zum besten.
ich brauch noch nen anderen dämpfer, der ist nur noch ne luftpumpe.
hat da jemand was liegen? 160ger länge.
gern als pn.


----------



## colnagoboris (14. Januar 2009)

Das Bike habe ich hier zwar schon gezeigt, aber ich habe es nie geschafft es soooooooo groß zu präsentieren. Außerdem habe ich heute (meiner meinung nach) den besten Sattel überhaupt montiert. Den Selle Italia Flite Titanium in Nagelneu, hatte schon einige Sättel unter´m Hinter´n, aber der ist noch immer der beste, trotz 250g. Steuersatzerhaltende Lizard Skins gab´s noch dazu. Habe eben hier was Von BB code gelesen um hier die Bilder in groß zu zeigen, also los, das Resultat wird gleich zu sehen sein.


----------



## colnagoboris (14. Januar 2009)

Nochmal, ein letztes mal, versprochen !!!


----------



## cmax (14. Januar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Trainingsrunde am letzte We, 30km in schlappen 2h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (14. Januar 2009)

Hat sich erledigt. Sorry.
Dafür Bild:


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2009)

cmax schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Trainingsrunde am letzte We, 30km in schlappen 2h.



Bei dem Wetter ist die Ziet im ga1/kb normal oder?!


----------



## aux-racing (15. Januar 2009)

moin 
hab mal direkt das teil gewogen also auf ner personenwage.
sind 13,9 kg.
hab mich leicht verschätzt.


----------



## barbarissima (15. Januar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> moin
> hab mal direkt das teil gewogen also auf ner personenwage.
> sind 13,9 kg.
> hab mich leicht verschätzt.


 
Bin ganz erstaunt  Hätte auch eher 17kg oder mehr getippt


----------



## [email protected] (15. Januar 2009)

13,9 ist sehr unwahrscheinlich wieges mal bitte an einer genaueren Wage ;-)


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (15. Januar 2009)

Wieso? Die Fullys auf der Cube Seite von 1998 sehen sehr ähnlich aus (Nachfolger?) und liegen vom Gewicht her in diesem Bereich und etwas darunter. Kann also durchaus richtig sein.

http://cube.cccc.de/cubebikes1998/pages/start/start.html


----------



## cubemanu (15. Januar 2009)

servus hier ist mein ams pro 2004 ist nur ein wenig umgebaut


----------



## Spalthammer (15. Januar 2009)

klasse und vor allem schnelles bike
Ich glaube das kenn ich


----------



## aux-racing (16. Januar 2009)

13,9 kg. wird nicht schwerer.
stimmt also in etwa.
der rahmen sieht schwerer aus als er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (16. Januar 2009)

cubemanu schrieb:


> servus hier ist mein ams pro 2004 ist nur ein wenig umgebaut



Ein wunderschönes Bike..


----------



## speedy76 (16. Januar 2009)

Da ich mir nun endlich mal ne Hängewaage gegönnt habe, musste ich doch gleich mal mein STING dranhängen.

 leider war das Ergebnis doch etwas ernüchternd werde mich dann mal demnächst auf die Suche machen wo noch was vernünftiges rauszuhoen is.

aber hier die Bilder dazu





und hier die Anzeige





falls Ihr Anregungen habt, immer her damit


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2009)

mhhh  
auf anhieb seh ich nicht soviel potential. 
lrs ist i.o. 
höchstens die sauschweren ergongriffe incl. vorbau und lenker 
aber das bringt höchstens 200 g  .

alles andere wird einfach nur teuer. 

aber  mal ehrlich, das bike ist klasse so wie es ist. 
du warst vorher zufrieden, warum sollst du es jetzt nur wegen dem gewicht nicht mehr sein ? 

fahr und hab einfach spaß ( oder leg 6000 auf den tisch und fahr carbon mit 10,5 - 11 kg !! willst du das wirklich ?? )


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mhhh
> auf anhieb seh ich nicht soviel potential.
> lrs ist i.o.
> höchstens die sauschweren ergongriffe incl. vorbau und lenker
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso. Als ich mein Cube AMS Pro mal an meine Waage hing, war ich auch etwas enttäuscht.  siehe hier und hier. Naja, für ein 21" ein ordentlicher Wert.
Aber ich fahr damit, und es macht noch immer soviel Spaß, wie am Anfang. Meiner Meinung liegt das hohe Gesamtgewicht an den schweren Rahmen. Da hat Cube noch viel nachzuholen gegen über anderen Marken.


----------



## fasj (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
habe die Ergon auch gewechselt. Fahr jetzt die GX2 Carbon. Nicht billig, aber viel leichter und ich find sie auch angenehmer, weil sie nicht so "dick" sind.

fasj


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Januar 2009)

Naja Tuningpotenzial bietet wohl nurnoch die Lenker-Vorbau-Combo, sowie an der Kurbel könnt man noch was machen. Alle weitere ist nurnoch bedingt ohne Einbüßen einsetzbar.
Sonst aber schick aufgebaut, obwohl nen gerader Lenker doch stimmiger in combi mit den Ergons währen...

Gruß HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (16. Januar 2009)

Servus!

Die blöden Aufkleber an den Felgen habe ich gekürztKommen die Tage ganz ab.Neue Sattelstütze und Vorbau von Thomson sind heute bestellt worden
Bild folgt dann noch, so sieht es aktuell aus mein Bike


----------



## speedy76 (16. Januar 2009)

Danke für eure konstruktive Kritik  . Zufrieden bin ich mit meinem Sting natürlich immer noch und mehr Geld wollte ich eh nich mehr ausgeben.

Das die ERGONS schwer sind, weiß ich , aber die Funktion steht im Vordergrund, wobei ich ja schon mit der Carbon Variante liebäugel.

Vorbau und Riser hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst zu tauschen. Sollte dann wohl der Vector 31,8 Carbon werden. Aber da ist halt noch sparen angesagt

evtl lässt sich ja noch etwas über Sattel, Schläuche und Reifen machen....... mal sehen


----------



## beuze1 (16. Januar 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Die blöden Aufkleber an den Felgen habe ich gekürztKommen die Tage ganz ab.




mir gefällt,s mit besser..





aber jeder wie Er will..
.
ist Deiner ein 16 zoll Rahmen


----------



## aux-racing (16. Januar 2009)

merkt man denn so eine gewichtsersparnis von 200gr überhaupt oder ist das eher ein psychologischer aspekt.
macht es ein unterschied wenn man zb.70kg wiegt und das bike 10kg also zusammen 80kg oder wenn man 60kg wiegt und das bike 20kg also auch zusammen 80kg !?
ist jetzt übertrieben mit den 20kg bike aber nur damit meine frage verstanden wird.
mfg


----------



## rockshox12 (16. Januar 2009)

Gute Frage, ich denke das sparen am Gewicht ist hauptsächlich eine Sache vom Geldbeutel oder für Profis.

Das mit dem Gewicht kann man schlecht sagen, wenn einer 70kg und der andere 80kg aber der mit 80kg viel mehr Muskeln hat gleicht sich das wahrscheinlich wieder aus .


----------



## flyingstereo (16. Januar 2009)

Das Gewicht merkt man am meisten an den Laufrädern!
Da das die Masse ist, die permanent beschleunigt wird. Ob da ein LRS jetzt 1400 oder 1900 Gramm wiegt ist ein erheblicher Unterschied und nicht mit 500g Körpermasse zu vergleichen...

greetz


----------



## barbarissima (16. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch letztens ab in den Wald, weil ich die Gewichtsreduzierung meines Bikes auf 13 kg auf mich wirken lassen wollte  Was soll ich sagen, nach einer viertel Stunde hatte ich soviel Matsche am Rahmen kleben, dass ich mich nicht mehr wirklich leicht gefühlt habe  Spaß hatte ich aber genau so viel wie sonst  Mit anderen Worten: Es wird viel drüber geredet, aber unterm Strich spielen m.E. soviele äußere Faktoren eine Rolle, dass man ein paar hundert Gramm weniger Gewicht unterm Strich sicher kaum spürt (außer im Geldbeutel )


----------



## beuze1 (16. Januar 2009)

bei vielen siehts doch sooooo aus..

http://fahrrad-fuer-dicke.de/img/fahrrad.jpg

dann aber beim Rad auf 200-300 hundert g schauen..

besser und viel günstiger wär doch, die eine oder andere Pizza mal zu lassen,
der eben halt doch kein Bier nach dem Training..
.
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Januar 2009)

Das hass ich sowieso! So Alibi Biker, die sagen, dass sie ne riiiiießen Tour machen, und dann von 5 Stunden Biken vier einhalb im Wirtshaus sitzen. Gut, dass is jetzt scho extrem, aber das gibts leider.Der Gag bei der Sache is aber, dass sie 5000 Euro High-End Räder haben, wo auf jedes Gramm geachtet wird! Und im Endeffekt haben sie dann selbst noch zahlreiche überflüssige Pfunde. Das ganze hat dann auch nich mehr viel mit de Sport zu tun, und dann kommt am Ende sowas wie auf dem Bild raus


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr so weiter macht, kommt demnächst ein neuer Beitrag raus so wie z.b.

*Wer ist der leichteste Fahrer mit Bike?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so weiter macht, kommt demnächst ein neuer Beitrag raus so wie z.b.
> 
> *Wer ist der leichteste Fahrer mit Bike?*


 
Vergiss es, das bin sowieso ich


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Januar 2009)

lass mich mal schätzen....hmm...mit Bike...75kg


----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2009)

Daneben


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Januar 2009)

jetzt sage es uns schon.....soooofffoort!!


----------



## kastel67 (17. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> lass mich mal schätzen....hmm...mit Bike...75kg



68 kg?


----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2009)

kastel67 schrieb:


> 68 kg?


 
Volltreffer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











( gleich gibts von beuze1 wieder eins drüber, weil wir so off topic sind  )


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Januar 2009)

wieso den, habe doch ein Bild gepostet.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Januar 2009)

mit Rad? o, dann haben allerdings wirklich alle verlorren!


----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> wieso den, habe doch ein Bild gepostet.


 
Das war ein sehr kluger Schachzug 



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mit Rad? o, dann haben allerdings wirklich alle verlorren!


 
Gewichtstuning am Bike lohnt sich also doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshox12 (17. Januar 2009)

So dann mach ma mal wieder nen Bild rein


----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2009)

Das orange-blaue Cube sieht einfach immer wieder klasse aus!  Vor allem im Schnee


----------



## rockshox12 (17. Januar 2009)

seh ich genauso !

Bin mit dem auch sehr zufrieden. Naja das XMS 07 sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber hat einfach nicht so ne tolle Signalfarbe wie meins


----------



## mamue (17. Januar 2009)

War vorhin auch wieder mal unterwegs. Hier ein paar Bilder:
















21,53 km, 299 hm, 1 Std, 16 min - nachdem gestern endlich die Bestellung mit den Überschuhen und noch nen paar Handschuhen kam, war es heute das erste mal das ich wirklich warm unterwegs war *freude*  - und wenn einem nichts abfriert kann man sich wenigstens schön aufs radeln und die landschaft konzentrieren, klasse


----------



## beuze1 (17. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ( gleich gibts von beuze1 wieder eins drüber, weil wir so off topic sind  )




kaum geh ich mal auf den Markt wird hier wieder gelabert..
aber waren ja locker Bilder eingestreut..

Eurobike 08




ja in Blau kommt,s auch gut..


----------



## biker1967 (17. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so weiter macht, kommt demnächst ein neuer Beitrag raus so wie z.b.
> 
> *Wer ist der leichteste Fahrer mit Bike?*



Da wäre ich dann am anderen Ende der Skala zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (17. Januar 2009)

mit meinem fritzz lieg ich noch drüber aber mit dem leichten sting würde ich barbarissima schlagen


----------



## cubedriver78 (17. Januar 2009)

@ beuze1   Ja da ist ein 16' Rahmen

Gestern beim Händler nen kürzeren Vorbau bestellt und ne neue Sattelstütze..heut schon alles angekommen

Hier das update:


----------



## beuze1 (17. Januar 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Ja da ist ein 16' Rahmen




dachte ich mir..
Du wirst bestimmt viel Spaß haben mit dem AMS..
und immer mal wieder an die Bilder denken..
gerne auch mit Landschaft drumrum..




.
.


----------



## der_fry (17. Januar 2009)

So dann möcht ich auch mal wieder lang hat es gedauert aber hier ist es.









laut meiner Waage 12,5kg da muß noch etwas Speck weg...


----------



## cubedriver78 (17. Januar 2009)

Sehr schönes Sting.Mit der RaceFace Kurbel macht das schon nen schicken Eindruck.

@beuze1  Das nächste mal mach ich nen schöneres Bild rein, war diesmal nur so auf die schnelle.

Gruß


----------



## speedy76 (17. Januar 2009)

sehr schön   anscheinend funzt das jetzt mit dem Hinterbau


----------



## acid-driver (17. Januar 2009)

jaja, ich hab auch schonmal stereo und sting verwechselt


----------



## der_fry (17. Januar 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> sehr schön   anscheinend funzt das jetzt mit dem Hinterbau





Naja ich hatte ja die Option alles einzuschicken und noch ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen zu lassen oder mir selbst was einfallen zu lassen.

Ich hab den Hinterbau mit wohldosierter grober Gewalt "fein justiert" und mir nen paar custom made Dämpfer buchsen gebastelt. Ich werd die Sache jetzt mal nen Weile beobachtren ob sich noch was am Hinterbau tut oder ob er so bleibt. Kann dann ja immernoch reklamieren.


----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> mit meinem fritzz lieg ich noch drüber aber mit dem leichten sting würde ich barbarissima schlagen


 
Na gut, du bist der Sieger


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Januar 2009)

@ Chris: Na das schaut doch ganz gut aus! Das Bild machst am besten auf der nächsten Tour! 
Aber das Stereo solltest vom Sting, nachdem du mich kennst unterscheiden können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt kommen meine Bilder 

Habe heute die Ice Spiker eingeweiht! Mal abgesehen von den 40km einfahren war es ein Ríesenspaß!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Januar 2009)

Schicke Bilder  Aber macht mal Bilder auf flowigen Trails. Die machen bei dem Wetter nämlich immer noch spaß =)


----------



## beuze1 (17. Januar 2009)

ja, das sind Bilder 
weiter so


----------



## Bond007 (17. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So, jetzt kommen meine Bilder



...an der *Isar* isses scho sehr nett zum fahren, gell!!


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Januar 2009)

@mamue : ...schönes bike ,nette bilder . ist die sattelstütze geknickt ???????? @babarrissima : ..fährts du auch einen 16er rahmen ?


----------



## Toblerone (17. Januar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mamue : ...schönes bike ,nette bilder . ist die sattelstütze geknickt ???????? @babarrissima : ..fährts du auch einen 16er rahmen ?



ist wohl ne thomson mit setback! der knick ist gewollt!


----------



## mamue (17. Januar 2009)

thx @ trek 6500



Toblerone schrieb:


> ist wohl ne thomson mit setback! der knick ist gewollt!



Jap, ist eine Thomson elite setback. an dem Knick bin ausnahmsweise nicht ich schuld


----------



## aux-racing (17. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na gut, du bist der Sieger



nicht traurig sein
schöne bilder hasste da gemacht


----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2009)

@mamue:
Das rote AMS 100 finde ich immer wieder schön 

@Bond007:
Ist die Isar nicht ein bisschen breiter??? 

@trek 6500:
Jepp, ist ein 16er Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (17. Januar 2009)

@barbarissima   Tolle Bilder


----------



## Dommes84 (17. Januar 2009)

Ich denke bei der Gewichtsfrage kann ich leider keinen Blumentopf
gewinnen mit  mehr als 100Kg für Mensch plus Bike.


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Januar 2009)

..komme mit bike auf 62,5 kg !!!! hehe !!!!


----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..komme mit bike auf 62,5 kg !!!! hehe !!!!


 
Tja, dann ist aux-racing den Pokal jetzt auch schon wieder los  

Bin mal gespannt, vielleicht schafft es ja noch eine/r unter die 60kg


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Januar 2009)

nichmal ohne rad ich komm da mit meinen 65kg und nem meter 83-84
und das ist unter der BMI mittellinie=) Basst schon,,, aber 62kg mit rad? Nein, dass hätt ich vll. vor zwei jahren gepackt


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, vielleicht schafft es ja noch eine/r unter die 60kg



Das ist hier ja schlimmer als bei den Topmodels aus Mailand und Rom 

Ich sitz hier grad und schaufel Pralinen in mich rein, so schnell komm ich da also nicht hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (17. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Tja, dann ist aux-racing den Pokal jetzt auch schon wieder los
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, vielleicht schafft es ja noch eine/r unter die 60kg



ok, ok aber in der herrenklasse bin ich ja noch vorn


----------



## CUBE AMS100 HPC (17. Januar 2009)

*

*
*
*
*Mein CUBE AMS 100 HPC*

*Größe: 20"*
*Farbe: Teamline*
*Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race U-turn, 85-115mm, Motion Control, PopLoc, Lockout*
*Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 165mm*
*Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert*
*Vorbau: Syntace F119*
*Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon  31,8*
*Schaltwerk: Sram X9 2008*
*Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT E-Type*
*Schalthebel: Sram X9 Matchmaker*
*Bremse: Magura Marta Rot, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)*
*Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm*
*Kassette: Shimano XT 11-34Z., 9-fach*
*Kette: Shimano HG93*
*Felgen: DT Swiss XRC 180*
*Naben: DT Swiss XRC 180*
*Vorderreifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25*
*Pedale: Shimano XT Klickpedale*
*Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC*
*Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon*
*Griffe: CUBE *
*Barends: RFR *
*Tacho: Sigma Sport DTS 2006 MHR*
*Satteltasche: Topeak *


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Januar 2009)

Das AMS gefällt, vorallem die Gabel passt gut


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Januar 2009)

stimmt! was noch stimmiger wäre, wär ne Fox, aber die mit dem blauen Schriftzug von 08.


----------



## der_fry (18. Januar 2009)

Du darfst dein Bike so sauber in die gute Stube stellen?

Respeckt!


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Tja, dann ist aux-racing den Pokal jetzt auch schon wieder los
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, vielleicht schafft es ja noch eine/r unter die 60kg



Wenn ich mich mit nur einen Bein auf die Waage Stelle, die angezeigte Zahl dann Halbiere klappt es vielleicht


----------



## Musicman (18. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So, jetzt kommen meine Bilder
> 
> Habe heute die Ice Spiker eingeweiht! Mal abgesehen von den 40km einfahren war es ein Ríesenspaß!


Schöne Frau auf schönem Fahrrad 


trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..komme mit bike auf 62,5 kg !!!! hehe !!!!


Auch schöne Frau auf schönem Fahrrad. 


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> nichmal ohne rad ich komm da mit meinen 65kg und nem meter 83-84
> und das ist unter der BMI mittellinie=) Basst schon,,, aber 62kg mit rad? Nein, dass hätt ich vll. vor zwei jahren gepackt



Herrie, wie schaust du denn aus? Bei gleicher Grösse mit 68kg war ich nur noch Haut und Knochen ^^


----------



## brilli (18. Januar 2009)

bißchen schnee und schon holen sie alle die spikes raus.

mfg brilli


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2009)

> Zitat von barbarissima  Beitrag anzeigen
> So, jetzt kommen meine Bilder
> 
> Habe heute die Ice Spiker eingeweiht! Mal abgesehen von den 40km einfahren war es ein Ríesenspaß!





> Schöne Frau auf schönem Fahrrad


Schleimer


> Zitat von trek 6500  Beitrag anzeigen
> ..komme mit bike auf 62,5 kg !!!! hehe !!!!





> Auch schöne Frau auf schönem Fahrrad.


Gegen dich ist ein Aal ein Stacheldraht.


> Zitat von Andi 3001  Beitrag anzeigen
> nichmal ohne rad ich komm da mit meinen 65kg und nem meter 83-84
> und das ist unter der BMI mittellinie=) Basst schon,,, aber 62kg mit rad? Nein, dass hätt ich vll. vor zwei jahren gepackt





> Herrie, wie schaust du denn aus? Bei gleicher Grösse mit 68kg war ich nur noch Haut und Knochen ^^


Für so was gibt es eine Bezeichnung: Biafra


----------



## barbarissima (18. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mit nur einen Bein auf die Waage Stelle, die angezeigte Zahl dann Halbiere klappt es vielleicht


 
Ich denke, wir müssen der Wahrheit ins Gesicht sehen: mzaskar ist unser "Federchen der Woche"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Januar 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Herrie, wie schaust du denn aus? Bei gleicher Grösse mit 68kg war ich nur noch Haut und Knochen ^^



Achwas......Ganz normal
Oberschenkel sind dick (ich mein so muss das sein als Biker), Brustmuskulatur sieht man auch gut, und sonst normal....keine Magersucht, nur keine Sorge


----------



## Musicman (18. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Schleimer
> 
> 
> Gegen dich ist ein Aal ein Stacheldraht.


Arsch  


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Achwas......Ganz normal
> Oberschenkel sind dick (ich mein so muss das sein als Biker), Brustmuskulatur sieht man auch gut, und sonst normal....keine Magersucht, nur keine Sorge


Naja, ich hab noch ein 68kg Bild von mir, deshalb die Frage.


----------



## S1las (18. Januar 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab noch ein 68kg Bild von mir, deshalb die Frage.



Ich wieg 66 auf 1,77. Wie gross bist du ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Januar 2009)

ich bin - hab nochma nachgemessen 4-5 cm größer und 1kg leichter....Mein gott, is doch auch wurscht! Hauptsach biken muss man können!


----------



## kastel67 (18. Januar 2009)




----------



## acid-driver (18. Januar 2009)

oha, ist der reifen immer noch nicht da? 
oder war der neue auch zu schwer?

mir wäre die goldene stütze etwas zu viel des guten. aber ansonsten gefällt mir das bike immer wieder sehr gut


----------



## Musicman (18. Januar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Ich wieg 66 auf 1,77. Wie gross bist du ?


1,83/92


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich bin - hab nochma nachgemessen 4-5 cm größer und 1kg leichter....Mein gott, is doch auch wurscht! Hauptsach biken muss man können!


Eben, du bist ja nicht ungesund so leicht.

Nu aber btt pls


----------



## woasnix (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo











Eiszeit


----------



## Racer87 (18. Januar 2009)

Schönes Spielzeug hast du  Is zwar heftig gelb, aber ich finds geil.

Und nochmal kurz zum Gewicht, um euch etwas zu schocken.....bin 1,84 und wieg knappe 60 Kilo  Aber nein, auch keine Magersucht, mein Arzt meinte: "Es gibt eben dicke und dünne Leute" Hab ich jetzt die BMI Wertung gewonnen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Januar 2009)

@woasnix_:JHey, das gefällt mr!! Find das gelb isn schöner kontrast! Aber is das da ne 36er Fox?? Ich glaub du hast den falschen Rahmen für deinen einsatz`?! Abertrotzdem:geile Kiste  Nur den Satel find ich nn bisschen plump
Äh fälltmir jetzt erst auf: Warum fährst du an sonem getrimmten Bike Rocket Ron???


----------



## aux-racing (18. Januar 2009)

woasnix

den sieht gut auuuus


----------



## woasnix (18. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @woasnix_:JHey, das gefällt mr!! Find das gelb isn schöner kontrast! Aber is das da ne 36er Fox?? Ich glaub du hast den falschen Rahmen für deinen einsatz`?! Abertrotzdem:geile Kiste  Nur den Satel find ich nn bisschen plump
> Äh fälltmir jetzt erst auf: Warum fährst du an sonem getrimmten Bike Rocket Ron???



Ich bin die etwas schwerere Sorte von Bikern  deshalb die 36 Fox und stabile Parts, der Rocket Ron ist für die Strasse, mal zum testen


----------



## brilli (18. Januar 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt die BMI Wertung gewonnen??




kannst immer noch von einem schwereren sprich bodybuilder in der bmi-wertung geschlagen werden.

mfg brilli


----------



## Nibbelspanner (18. Januar 2009)

ewig gespart...hier mal meins.
sattelstütze wird noch gewechselt.
reflektoren sind pflicht...wegen der sicherheit!!!

Edit: ja...es ist ein downhill...oder dirtjump...sieht man doch an der satteleinstellung...nur wegen der vielen nachfragen.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Januar 2009)

@woasnix : .... scihckes bike . aber die gelben felgen find ich schon arg heftig ... schwarze gabel tät´mir auch besser gefallen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2009)

@kastel67 in echt sieht es besser aus


----------



## rboncube (18. Januar 2009)

Das schwarz-rote AMS ist echt eins der häßlichsten Cube´s die in letzter Zeit hier gepostet wurde. Da passt ja gar nix. Schade um den tollen Rahmen. Und bevor hier alle Fans davon über mich herfallen: Ist meine subjektive Meinung und wenns dem Besitzer so taugt ist´s ok.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## ridculy (18. Januar 2009)

Das bekommt meine Tochter auch wenn sie größer ist 



Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> ewig gespart...hier mal meins.
> sattelstütze wird noch gewechselt.
> reflektoren sind pflicht...wegen der sicherheit!!!
> 
> Edit: ja...es ist ein downhill...oder dirtjump...sieht man doch an der satteleinstellung...nur wegen der vielen nachfragen.


----------



## kastel67 (18. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @kastel67 in echt sieht es besser aus



Welches Rennen??


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Januar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> ewig gespart...hier mal meins.
> sattelstütze wird noch gewechselt.
> reflektoren sind pflicht...wegen der sicherheit!!!
> 
> Edit: ja...es ist ein downhill...oder dirtjump...sieht man doch an der satteleinstellung...nur wegen der vielen nachfragen.



find ich ja klasse, das du *mein bild *vom bike *meiner tochter *als dein ´s ausgibst. 
ohne worte


----------



## kastel67 (18. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> find ich ja klasse, das du *mein bild *vom bike *meiner tochter *als dein ´s ausgibst.
> ohne worte


Sorry...Aber das Problem solltet Ihr per PN ausdiskutieren.

Gruß k67


----------



## cubedriver78 (18. Januar 2009)

@ woasnix 

Der Rahmen ist schon fein aber ich halte diesen Aufbau absolut missratenDa passt meiner Meinung nach nix zusammen(optisch sowieso net!).Die Gabel und Laufräder wären doch schön für ein Fritzz.Warum der Rahmen?
Das mit Deinem Gewicht ist ne Ausrede da hättest Dir ja gleich nen robusten Freeriderahmen aufbauen müssen.
Auch ne 140mm Gabel die hier besser passen würde hält was aus

Greetz


----------



## Nibbelspanner (19. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> find ich ja klasse, das du *mein bild *vom bike *meiner tochter *als dein ´s ausgibst.
> ohne worte


 
spass muß sein, sonst fühle ich mich hier nicht wohl
mag halt nicht immer die gleichen mattschwarzen stings, stereos sehen.
dein bild bringt bissl farbe ins leben.
und ja...zugegeben...es ist nicht mein eigentum...nicht mal das bild

aber mein fritzz will hier bestimmt keine sau sehen...sieht halt aus wie die anderen...nicht böse sein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Januar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> spass muß sein, sonst fühle ich mich hier nicht wohl
> mag halt nicht immer die gleichen mattschwarzen stings, stereos sehen.
> dein bild bringt bissl farbe ins leben.
> und ja...zugegeben...es ist nicht mein eigentum...nicht mal das bild
> ...



du willst farbe  

bitte :



 

und da cube immer noch keinen freerider hat, noch mehr farbe :


----------



## Nibbelspanner (19. Januar 2009)

grins...genau der gleiche (Fritzz) rahmen in giftgrün liegt seit einer woche in meinem zimmer rum.
aus allen erdenklichen quellen besorge ich mir nun teile das das ding bis zum frühling fahrbereit ist....
wollte dir nicht auf den schlips treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nibbelspanner (19. Januar 2009)

nochmal zu dem AMS.

farblich voll daneben...

die gabel ist grau die züge blau, die felgen gelb der rahmen rot-schwarz...
fehlt noch nen grüner sattel und ne rosa trinkflasche...das ist zu viel farbe...
eine farbe reicht in der regel...(muahaha...in der regel).
ist aber geschmackssache.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> nochmal zu dem AMS.
> 
> farblich voll daneben...
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir voll Recht geben, auch wenn du dir die Aktion mit dem Cube Princess hättest sparen können. Da fahre ich lieber mein matt-schwarzes Cube weiter. Aber ein Foto von deinem Fritz-Rahmen hätte es auch getan. Farblich ist das AMS 125 voll daneben und ich denke auch dass die Gabel nicht für die Geometrie des Rahmens gut ist.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/265440]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich nur, warum *woasnix* seine Fotos vom bunten AMS 125 wieder gelöscht hat??? Wer Fotos mit Bikes hier reinstellt muss neben Lob auch mal Kritik einstecken können, oder?


----------



## agnes (19. Januar 2009)

schade...ich hab das bike nicht gesehn. ic h wundere mich schon die ganze zeit über was für ein bike ihr redet^^


----------



## Spokey (19. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> schade...ich hab das bike nicht gesehn. ic h wundere mich schon die ganze zeit über was für ein bike ihr redet^^


 Dito!

Also los, Bike wieder reinstellen!


----------



## cubedriver78 (19. Januar 2009)

Was die Bilder vom bunten Ams 125 sind weg?!

@woasnix
Dafür ist doch ein Forum da um auch mal Kritik von anderen Leuten zu bekommen und zu lernen warum manche Dinge net so gehen wie man es sich vorstellt

Jeder von uns hat hier schon 'Lehrgeld' zahlen müssen


----------



## agnes (19. Januar 2009)

ist das ams blau? hab grad mal bei ihm in die galerie geschaut.


----------



## xerto (19. Januar 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Was die Bilder vom bunten Ams 125 sind weg?!
> 
> @woasnix
> Dafür ist doch ein Forum da um auch mal Kritik von anderen Leuten zu bekommen und zu lernen warum manche Dinge net so gehen wie man es sich vorstellt
> ...



In einem Forum geht es doch , kann es doch gar nicht darum gehen sich von anderen kritisieren zu lassen! 

Ich bin hier in meiner Freizeit. Wenn mein Bike nicht gefällt, soll schweigen. 


Und ein bißchen Respekt vor dem anderen Menschen und seinen Wünschen und Vorstellungen steht wohl jeden zu. 

Und jetzt wieder zu den Cubes..


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2009)

ebend! N bisschen Kritik sollte man schon einstecken können! Außerdem gabs ja noch Leute, wie ich, die das Ganze gar nicht sooo schlimm fanden! Aber mit dem Rahmen - hab ich j auch schon gesagt - haben die meisten hier Recht! - Der Aufbau is fürn AMS einfach zu heavy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (19. Januar 2009)

gesten auf Tour..
70 km 900 hm

Kappele bei Schomburg







Eisweg im Tobel..
Eis Spiker Land..




.
.


----------



## cubedriver78 (19. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ebend! N bisschen Kritik sollte man schon einstecken können! Außerdem gabs ja noch Leute, wie ich, die das Ganze gar nicht sooo schlimm fanden! Aber mit dem Rahmen - hab ich j auch schon gesagt - haben die meisten hier Recht! - Der Aufbau is fürn AMS einfach zu heavy



Danke Dir

Nächsten Sonntag machen wir vielleicht wieder ne Cube-Tour.

Meld mich dann nochmal.

@beuze1  Um das Wetter beneid ich Dich...bei uns in Heidelberg hat es den ganzen Tag nur aus einem Kübel gegossen..und das wo ich gerade erst mein Bike nach dem Umbau ausprobieren wollte:-(

Gruß


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2009)

@beuze1:
Die Bilder sind schön. Vor allem der Eisweg hat was  

Aber wo zum Kuckuck ist Schomburg  Das kennen sie noch nicht mal bei google earth


----------



## beuze1 (19. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Aber wo zum Kuckuck ist Schomburg  Das kennen sie noch nicht mal bei google earth



@ barbarissima
das ist auch gut so 






wo ist der Fluß an dem Du die Bilder gemacht hast 
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wo ist der Fluß an dem Du die Bilder gemacht hast
> .
> .


 

Nördlich von Schomburg


----------



## woasnix (19. Januar 2009)

@all

..ihr habt ja soo recht 

AMS 125 Rahmen verscherbelt und Liteville 301er Rahmen in L bestellt 

so long...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (19. Januar 2009)

uff...aber auch ein geiler rahmen der liteville. nur ansich finde ich die 1800 uvp ein wneig viel. was hast du für den rahmen gezahlt`?


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2009)

und vorallem wieder mit 130mm hinten


----------



## agnes (19. Januar 2009)

ka,,,,hat der rahmen bei liteville 130 hinten?


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und vorallem wieder mit 130mm hinten



Ja, schon, aber den Liteville-Rahmen hann man sehr vielseitig aufbauen. Vom 100 mm Rennfully über 140mm All Mountain bis zum 160 mm Enduro ist alles möglich. Der Preis ist hart, aber es ist ein Top-Rahmen.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> ka,,,,hat der rahmen bei liteville 130 hinten?



Ja, 130 mm. Siehe www.liteville.com


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2009)

Das is mir klar aber mit Dee Max, 36er hätt ich was anderes angefangen...aber gut, immerhin nen fortschritt!! Welche Farbe wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2009)

Klar die Mavic`s sind Top Felgen für ein Downhiller. Aber auch leicht genug für sein Enduroaufbau. Na ja, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, dann ist es eine Fox 36 Talas, welche man absenken kann, oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2009)

36 ja - den Rest weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2009)

Wir werden es sehen. Oder auch nicht, weil es ja jetzt kein Cube mehr ist.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2009)

@woasnix:

Was für Parts willst du denn an den Liteville-Rahmen bauen? 

Hast du schon ne Vorstellung, was das Bike mal wiegen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nibbelspanner (19. Januar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir voll Recht geben, auch wenn du dir die Aktion mit dem Cube Princess hättest sparen können. Aber ein Foto von deinem Fritz-Rahmen hätte es auch getan.
> [URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/265440"]
> 
> [/URL]


 
ja hier dann mal nen bild meines FRITZZ welches hoffentlich zum frühjahr 2009 fertig wird.
im hintergrund mein Cube Analog im eigenen Design (schwarzmatt-rauchgrauer klarlack).

wieso hätte ich mir denn den spass mit dem CUBE-PRINCESS sparen sollen
seit ihr hier wirklich so bierernst...meingott...es war ein spässle
ich hab mich doch sogar entschuldigt...
hätte ja nicht gedacht das wirklich jemand glaubt das ich ein rosa-cube-princess fahre.
sollten solche spässe hier nicht möglich sein bin ich hier definitiv fehl am platze...


----------



## beuze1 (19. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nördlich von Schomburg



ok..
zugegeben..
der war gut..
.
.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Januar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> ja hier dann mal nen bild meines FRITZZ welches hoffentlich zum frühjahr 2009 fertig wird.
> im hintergrund mein Cube Analog im eigenen Design (schwarzmatt-rauchgrauer klarlack).
> 
> wieso hätte ich mir denn den spass mit dem CUBE-PRINCESS sparen sollen
> ...



Schöner Rahmen! So eine tolle Farbzusammenstellung wird es wohl leider nicht mehr bei Cube geben. 
Der Spaß mit dem Princess wäre gut gewesen, wenn du das Bild nicht geklaut hättest. Aber ist ja auch gut jetzt. 
Trinke lieber ma lein Bier, als bierernst zu sein.


----------



## Bayer (19. Januar 2009)

hier mal meins, nächste änderung wird die bremse 
kommt ne elixier cr

alles beim alten aber zeig das bild einfach trotzdem mal, hoffe es gefällt


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2009)

sehr geil (Bild und Bike) .... ich sabber gerade in meine Tastatur


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Januar 2009)

Hey - Deine Bilder sind echt der HAMMER!! Cube sollte dich für den Katalog anheuern!!


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> alles beim alten aber zeig das bild einfach trotzdem mal, hoffe es gefällt


 
Es gefällt, sehr sogar


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2009)

WOW echt geiles Bild ;-)
Bike sieht auch richtig gut aus 
*lob aussprech*


----------



## Racer87 (19. Januar 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> hier mal meins, nächste änderung wird die bremse
> kommt ne elixier cr
> 
> alles beim alten aber zeig das bild einfach trotzdem mal, hoffe es gefällt



Also, was fällt dir eigentlich ein, einfach ein Bild von nem unverändertem Bike hier reinzustellen und dann noch so eins??? ^^

Ne, im Ernst. Is glaub ich eins der geilsten Bilder im Thread hier. Hammer Bike (vielleicht stören die roten Schreubdinger am lenker, wenn man unbedingt was kritisieren will), aber der Hintergrund und die Beleuchtung und die Perspektive.....einfach super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (19. Januar 2009)

das rot spiegelt sich halt in den bremskolben (nicht sichtbar) wieder u passen dann super zur neuen bremse die hat auch rot an den griffen


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Januar 2009)

Hattest wohl einen Putzeimer mit Lappen dabei als du das Foto gemacht hast.
Aber das Bild ist echt klasse geworden.


----------



## rboncube (20. Januar 2009)

@woasnix: da hab ich ja was losgetreten Das nenn ich mal spontan Das du gleich deinen Rahmen verkaufst wollte ich nicht. Verstehe ich auch nicht, weil der echt Potenzial hatte, ein schönes Bike auzubauen.Welche Farbe hat den dann der Litevillerahmen. Ich befürchte wenn du den Rahmen mit den Teilen aufbaust, die du am AMS hattest wirds genauso grauslig. Aber jetzt nicht gleich den LV-Rahmen wieder verkaufen

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Daggett (20. Januar 2009)

Cube Acid von 2008. Das Bild ist mit dem Handy aufgenommen worden, darum ist die Qualität nicht so brilliant.



Die Aufnahme entstand letzte Woche auf den Winzer Höhen in Regensburg.


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. Januar 2009)

hammergeiles bild hey !!!
aber is des bild nicht in die länge gezogen ??? ka aba irgendwie sieht des bissl überlang aus, ein grund dafür dass es noch geiler is


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2009)

Nachdem es die Spikes bis jetzt fast nur mit Schneeglätte zu tun hatten, habe ich mir heute Glatteis gegönnt. War super  Die Bodenhaftung ging erst verloren, als ich versucht habe vom Rad zu steigen 
(Die Bilder sind leider nicht so dolle geworden )
 Hat einen Moment gedauert, bis ich nach dem Foto wieder beim Rad war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2009)

Spikes machen Freude


----------



## fasj (20. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ... Die Bodenhaftung ging erst verloren, als ich versucht habe vom Rad zu steigen .



Und wo ist das Foto davon 

Wie fahren sich die Dinger den im "normalen" Schmudelwetter, sprich Schlamm, Dreck und nasser Asphalt.

fasj


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre die Spiker jetzt schon im zweiten Winter und seit Dezember fast täglich in diesem Winter. Das Fahrverhalten auf Asphalt ist eigentlich kein Problem, naja das montone Surren der Spikes wirkt schon etwas einschläfernd  Auch die Kurvenhaftung ist dann nicht kanz so gross wie mit einem weichen Asphaltreifen aber allemal gross genug nicht die Haftung zu verlieren 
Im Schneematch ohne festen Untergrund rutschen sie fast ähnlich wie Reifen ohne Spikes, das gleiche im Match. Grundsätzlich jedoch, geben sie mehr Halt sobald die Unterlage fest ist, wobei es egal ist ob Eis oder Schnee  und am Berg an den rutschenden Fussgänger vorbei zu fahren als wenn alles trocken ist hat schon einen gewissen Reiz


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Foto davon


 
Das werdet ihr niiieeemals zusehen bekommen 


fasj schrieb:


> Wie fahren sich die Dinger den im "normalen" Schmudelwetter, sprich Schlamm, Dreck und nasser Asphalt.
> 
> fasj


 

Kann nur bestätigen, was mzaskar schon schrieb, sie sind ein wenig rubbeliger beim Fahren und knirschen und die Beine werden schneller müde. Über den Grip auf Eis war ich heute ganz überrascht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die so gut greifen


----------



## fasj (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Frage, ihr fahrt aber schon hinten und vorne Spike´s, oder ?

fasj


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2009)

Na logisch


----------



## beuze1 (20. Januar 2009)

Na klar


----------



## aux-racing (20. Januar 2009)

was kosten die denn so und gibt es da auch unterschiede im profil wie bei den anderen reifen?


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> was kosten die denn so und gibt es da auch unterschiede im profil wie bei den anderen reifen?


 
In der neuen BIKE ist ein Test.
Ich habe diese hier . Es gibt aber auch noch die Ice Spiker pro. Die sind leichter und haben sicher noch andere Vorteile, kosten aber mehr als das Doppelte. Ich bin der Meinung, dass bei dem Wetter ohnehin immer soviel Matsch am Rad hängt, da kommt es auf die paar hundert Gramm auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Spaiky (20. Januar 2009)

Auch dort gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2009)

Jawoll


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2009)

Es gibt noch welche mit Spikes nur an der Außenseite. Da kann man mit Variationen des Luftdruckes entweder die Spikes nutzen oder hat ein "normales" Profil. Aber ich denke die Icespiker machen einen guten Job. Weitere Hersteller von Spikereifen sind Nokian und Continental ..... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## gooni11 (21. Januar 2009)

Moin
Dann auch ma meins...

mfg


----------



## colnagoboris (21. Januar 2009)

Cooles Teil, mit den Felgen als "Sahnehäubchen" !!!


----------



## Danielsan79 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Bar Ends zu dick, die originalen Cube RFR wären perfekt. Der LRS passt wegen der gelben Aufkleber nicht so gut, außerdem finde ich ihn etwas zu schwer. Sachen die ich auf alle Fälle noch anpassen würden in meinem Wahn: Bremssättel in weiss, schwarzer LRS, dünnere Bar Ends, schwarze Kurbel. Sachen die man überlegen könnte weisse Bar Ends, weisser Speedneedle, anderer Vorbau (ich weiss der Syntace ist gut aber optisch so langweilig).


----------



## Groudon (21. Januar 2009)

redest du beim Laufradsatz vom Mavic Crossmax SLR??? ISt der nicht schon sehr leicht? oO


----------



## Danielsan79 (21. Januar 2009)

ja der Crossmax SLR 2008, ich bin darauf gekommen weil ich auch noch einen leichten LRS brauche und bei Hibike werden die Dinger gerade relativ günstig rausgehauen. Da steht er soll über 1500kg wiegen was ich recht schwer finde deswegen nehme ich eher ZTR Olympics und Tune King/Kong Nabe. Es hätte aber wegen der roten Nabe und gelben Decals eh nicht zu meinem Rad gepasst.


----------



## colnagoboris (21. Januar 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bar Ends zu dick, die originalen Cube RFR wären perfekt. Der LRS passt wegen der gelben Aufkleber nicht so gut, außerdem finde ich ihn etwas zu schwer. Sachen die ich auf alle Fälle noch anpassen würden in meinem Wahn: Bremssättel in weiss, schwarzer LRS, dünnere Bar Ends, schwarze Kurbel. Sachen die man überlegen könnte weisse Bar Ends, weisse Speedneedle, anderer Vorbau (ich weiss der Syntace ist gut aber optisch so langweilig).



Naja, deine Inspiration in allen ehren, aber sie bedeutet ja schon fast einen totalumbau, wo der Glückliche sich doch solche mühe gegeben hat. 
Doch ich verstehe schon was du meinst, jeder hat so seine eigene Vorstellung von idealer farb und Teilezusammenstellung.
Ich selbst würde z.b. ............, und dann noch ein paar ..........,  !?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2009)

Tausch bitte den LRS und die Gabel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (21. Januar 2009)

da vergeht einem ja sein Bike in den Thread zu stellen

ich finds einfach nur hübsch  

lass das bloß so -- sagt doch was über dich aus, oder dein Denken von Nutzen / Aussehen   - passt scho


----------



## jan84 (21. Januar 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> ja der Crossmax SLR 2008, ich bin darauf gekommen weil ich auch noch einen leichten LRS brauche und bei Hibike werden die Dinger gerade relativ günstig rausgehauen. Da steht er soll über 1500kg wiegen was ich recht schwer finde deswegen nehme ich eher ZTR Olympics und Tune King/Kong Nabe. Es hätte aber wegen der roten Nabe und gelben Decals eh nicht zu meinem Rad gepasst.



Wenn man sich in soner Form über Crossmax beschwert darf man auch kein Cube fahren. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## Danielsan79 (21. Januar 2009)

> Wenn man sich in soner Form über Crossmax beschwert darf man auch kein Cube fahren.



Wieso in so einer Form beschweren, ich habe nur gesagt dass der LRS mir von der Farbe und Gewicht nicht an mein Rad passt, der Besitzer des obigen Rades hatte aber wahrscheinlich keine wahl weil der Crossmax schon am Rad war. Unter den Umständen hätte ich es vielleicht auch drann gelassen. Außerdem finde ich das Rad nicht häßlich, ich habe nur geschrieben was man noch optisch verändern könnte. 

Wieso darf ich dann kein Cube fahren wenn ich mich für einen anderen LRS entschieden habe als den Crossmax SLR ? Hat Cube irgendwas mit Mavic zu tun


----------



## acid-driver (21. Januar 2009)

ich glaube er wollte sagen, dass cube nicht unbedingt die leichtesten räder baut...


----------



## gooni11 (21. Januar 2009)

Moin
Schön das es euch gefällt (oder auch nicht).
Die Barends sind für MICH genau richtig...die Originalen dünnen sind aufs Gramm genau so schwer wie die Tune,aber die waren MIR zu DÜNN.
Sattel... es gibt für MICH keinen besseren. Ich weiß NICHT warum aber ich fahr mit dem Speedneedle 50km OHNE Radhose. Kein Problem das Ding passt einfach an meinen Ars..h .
Die Laufräder hab ich erst vorgestern bekommen... aber ich kann nur nach einer TESTfahrt heute sagen.... ich hab hier im Forum mal gelesen das die zu weich wären usw... ich wieg im Moment 90ig kg..(es geht aber noch runter. ) und die Teile sind Steif ohne Ende..also ICH verbieg da nix.
Und dazu..


> da vergeht einem ja sein Bike in den Thread zu stellen
> 
> ich finds einfach nur hübsch
> 
> lass das bloß so -- sagt doch was über dich aus, oder dein Denken von Nutzen / Aussehen  - passt scho


Ich hatte ein All Mountain Fully welches mir im November gestohlen wurde...13kg schwer und nun wollte ich was unkompliziertes..leichtes..schönes ..schnelles.
Gut...schön ist Geschmackssache...aber schnell ist es ....Ich hab auch nen Rennrad und vorher war es immer so das wenn ich 5 mal Rennrad gefahren bin und dann wieder Fully...das ging GAR NICHT..!
Und heut...draufgesetzt..getreten...und ich dachte..WOW.das Ding rennt wie der Renner.
Also hab ich wenns um den Nutzen geht wohl alles richtig gemacht hoff ich.
Gut,... 100m Treppenabfahrt oder irgendwelche meterweiten Sprünge  sollten es wohl NICHT unbedingt sein,DAS wollte ich meiner neuen Freudin aber auch nicht zumuten.CC halt.
Ich mein...
Eine hübsche Frau tritt man doch auch nicht jeden Tag in den Hintern ......oder..
mfg


----------



## Danielsan79 (21. Januar 2009)

> ich glaube er wollte sagen, dass cube nicht unbedingt die leichtesten räder baut...



Achso  gerade deswegen hab ich ja viele Teile gegen leichtere getauscht. Aber nochmal was anderes, so eine schwarz/weisse Aerozine Kurbel würde doch richtig gut zu dem Fahrrad passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. Januar 2009)

Und noch das...
es waren DT SWISS Laufräder dran...XRC1800... fast 1970 Gramm..!!!
Und hässlich..(meine Meinung)
Ich bin schon immer Mavic Fan und deshalb...gab es nur eine Lösung..
Gut 1500 Gramm....also über 400 gramm gespart. Das reicht MIR auch. Ich bin ja auch nicht der leichteste.
Und optisch... Ich find es sind die schönsten Laufräder die es gibt. (Aber das ist wie schön erwähnt Geschmackssache)
Mfg
Aber jetzt wo ihr es sagt....meine Frau guckt grad nicht..Schwarze Kurbel wär schon besser..was kost denn son ne Carbonkurbel..


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich in soner Form über Crossmax beschwert darf man auch kein Cube fahren.
> 
> grüße
> Jan




Ich musste gerade lachen als ich das laß 

Nenne mal einen grund!


----------



## acid-driver (21. Januar 2009)

ist das übrigens noch einer von den scandium rahmen?


----------



## gooni11 (21. Januar 2009)

Scandium.. Nö..eher Carbon


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist das übrigens noch einer von den scandium rahmen?


----------



## Nibbelspanner (21. Januar 2009)

sieht schon schik aus.

aber ich mache den trend mit dem weiss nicht mit

früher waren mal weisse paspelstreifen in der hosenbein-naht voll in.
ich frag mich nur wie lange der weiss-trend den anhalten mag?

aber ansonsten wirklich schön...auch das bissl gelb der felgen geht durch.


----------



## acid-driver (21. Januar 2009)

ach jetzt les ich das "HPC" 

sorry, wollte dir keinen alurahmen untestellen


----------



## rboncube (21. Januar 2009)

Das Rad schaut ganz nett aus, mir wärs auch zu bunt. Aber das ist geschmacksache. Was meiner Meinung nach an nem MTB gar nett geht, sind die Tune Flaschenhalter. Nicht wegen der Optik (fahre die am Renner selber). Bist du schon mal mit vollen Trinkflaschen nen Wurzeltrail runtergefahren? Die Flaschen haben sich dermaßen in die Wasserträger reingedrückt, das es nicht mehr möglich war während der Fahrt ne Flasche raus zu ziehen. Mußte anhalten und rohe Gewalt anwenden
Ansonsten finde ich die Kritikpunkte Hörnchen, Laufräder und Gabel berechtigt, werde mich aber hüten das zu kritisieren. Beim letzten mal hat dann der Besitzer seinen Rahmen verkauft (siehe ein paar Treads weiter oben)

Gute Nacht,
Rene´


----------



## CUBE AMS100 HPC (21. Januar 2009)

CUBE AMS100 HPC schrieb:


> *
> 
> *
> *
> ...



In der Satteltasche befindet sich das nötige Werkzeug für unterwegs Luftpumpe, Schlauch, Werkzeug Topeak HummerBowdenzug und Flickzeug.


----------



## rboncube (22. Januar 2009)

Schönes AMS. So muß das aussehen. 
Pumpe in die Trikottasche, dann kann der Reisekoffer auch noch gegen eine kleine, dezente Satteltasche ausgetauscht werden.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2009)

Man braucht das alles nicht (Pumpe,Schlauch etc.)


----------



## fissenid (22. Januar 2009)

CUBE AMS100 HPC schrieb:


> *
> 
> *
> *
> *



So dreckig darf dein BIKE ins Wohnzimmmer....... respekt!!


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Man braucht das alles nicht (Pumpe,Schlauch etc.)



Was machst du dann bei einem Platten?


----------



## agnes (22. Januar 2009)

schieben


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2009)

Mama anrufen  
oder jmd anderes hat schon einen dabei  
Aber cih bekomme eig nie platte und wenn dann direkt 3 xD


----------



## aux-racing (22. Januar 2009)

3xd?


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> 3xd?


 
Nicht 3xd sonder 3 xD : Bueschi hat immer gleich drei Platte auf einmal (da nutzt ihm ein Schlauch auch nicht viel - nur die Mama ) und xD heißt, er hat einen tierisch guten Spruch gebracht


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2009)

So sieht es aus 
(durfte gerade 40 min und 6 km schieben weil ich 2 Durchschläge hatte :-( )


----------



## cubemanu (22. Januar 2009)

das rad ist doch ein gedicht für ein ht,besser gehts nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So sieht es aus
> (durfte gerade 40 min und 6 km schieben weil ich 2 Durchschläge hatte :-( )



Mein Rekord liegt bei knapp 3 Stunden`?!!
Aber die Muddy Mary (tubeless) in verbindung mit den Fat Albet sind (fast) unverwüstlich!


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Dann hast du auch nix dabei?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

Doch doch! Schlauch, Pumpe, minitool, sogar Flickzeug (manchmal hat man ja glück und findet das loch), handy, n tuch und reifeheber. Alles dabei =) 
Wenn man auf einer Tour aber im Nirgendwo einen Platten hat und einem dann noch ein Ventil abreißt, dann kann man weder anrufen, noch flicken, noch nen neuen Schlauch nehmen


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Doch doch! Schlauch, Pumpe, minitool, sogar Flickzeug (manchmal hat man ja glück und findet das loch), handy, n tuch und reifeheber. Alles dabei =)
> Wenn man auf einer Tour aber im Nirgendwo einen Platten hat und einem dann noch ein Ventil abreißt, dann kann man weder anrufen, noch flicken, noch nen neuen Schlauch nehmen



Also du hast eine Loch gehabt und dann einen neuen Schlauch rein und dann noch Ventilabriss. Dann hättest du doch den anderen Schlauch flicken können, hast aber das Loch nicht gefunden oder wie?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

richtig und dazukeinen der einen abholen könnte, keine mitfahrer und nur eine Straße, die noch 5km ca. weg war
egal, sowas passiert halt


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie du abgekotzt hast bei der Lochsucherei. Hast dus nicht mit angefeuchteten Lippen probiert? Da musst du nur strategisch suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (22. Januar 2009)

So...mal mein 2008er AMS 125 K18 . Die Pedale wurden noch direkt getauscht gegen PD-M520. Außerdem sind noch Klingel und Lichthalterung dazu gekommen. Der Rest ist halt Standart, aber ich mags trotzdem.


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. Januar 2009)

Meist gibts nen Platten eh nur, wenn man:
A: keine Zeit zum Biken hat aber trotzdem mal "schnell ne Runde dreht"
B: wenn man sonstwo ist, man wieder mal zu kalt angezogen ist (im Winter) oder der Wasservorrat schon seit ner Std weg ist und man beim Pflicken in der Sonne vertrocknet, natürlich auf dem Sonntagsspaziegehweg Nummer Eins  ( im Sommer)

Daher immer für alles gerüstet und dann gehts...

PS: neue Bilder gibts nächste Woche wenn das Studium mich wieder heim lässt


----------



## xerto (22. Januar 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Meist gibts nen Platten eh nur, wenn man:
> A: keine Zeit zum Biken hat aber trotzdem mal "schnell ne Runde dreht"
> B: wenn man sonstwo ist, man wieder mal zu kalt angezogen ist (im Winter) oder der Wasservorrat schon seit ner Std weg ist und man beim Pflicken in der Sonne vertrocknet, natürlich auf dem Sonntagsspaziegehweg Nummer Eins  ( im Sommer)




Wo um Himmels Willen geht Ihr den in Deutschland biken?

Verdursten bei der Sonntagsrunde. 

Erfrieren bei der Wintertour? 

Das klingt ja wie Wüstenabenteuer und Sibirien! 

Also, ich bin froh, wenn ich beim biken, egal ob Winter oder Sommer, mal 5 Minuten keinen Menschen sehe. Da bin ich ja fast schon einsam! 

Bei uns gibt es Städte und Dörfer sowie Tankstellen und andere Dienstleister überall!


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Wo um Himmels Willen geht Ihr den in Deutschland biken?
> 
> Verdursten bei der Sonntagsrunde.
> 
> ...


 
Ist mir auch schon oft passiert, dass ich am Sonntagnachmittag beim Biken eine Gelegenheit zum Kaffeetrinken gesucht habe und nicht gefunden.

Der Wald bei mir hinterm Haus ist jetzt so vereist und allgemein nicht gerade gut besucht, da würde ich wahrscheinlich tiefgefrieren bis mich jemand findet, wenn ich ohne Handy irgendwo liegen würde.


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Da freut man sich wie ein Schneekönig wenn man noch eine Regenjacke im Rucksack hat.

Mein Lieblings-Bike-Wald ist 9km von mir entfernt. Da zieh ich mir immer für den Heimweg diese Löffler mit Innennetz drüber...


----------



## xerto (22. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon oft passiert, dass ich am Sonntagnachmittag beim Biken eine Gelegenheit zum Kaffeetrinken gesucht habe und nicht gefunden.
> 
> Der Wald bei mir hinterm Haus ist jetzt so vereist und allgemein nicht gerade gut besucht, da würde ich wahrscheinlich tiefgefrieren bis mich jemand findet, wenn ich ohne Handy irgendwo liegen würde.



Jaja so ist, wenn man in der deutschen Pampa wohnt..


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

Ach ich kann vier Stunden Touren machen ohne das mir jemand über den Weg läuft (is natürlich nicht alltäglch!)
Aber Möglichkeit zum Essen/Trinken gibts fast immer! von 3 mehr oder weniger Hausbergen haben zwei oben zumindest mal nen Kiosk. Und je nachdem wen ich dabei hab gehts hiterher n Abfahrt Rihtung Heidelberg runter, und da kann man eh nicht verhungern


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Wie freu ich mich auf den Sommer...


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

Aber ehrlich! So im Mai, 25°, nicht schwül, Weg staubtrocken, Grip satt, geile Abfahrt (gern auch gegen Abend) und danach was kaltes trinken! Achja......Wenn doch nur.....


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Am besten mit was man anstoßen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2009)

Nu is aber gut! Ich werd schon ganz depri


----------



## xerto (22. Januar 2009)

Da wird mir ja richtig warm ums Herz.... 

Leider nur ums Herz, der Rest friert...

Gestern Abend bei -3 Grad 35 Kilometer durch die Südhessische Pampa. Danach habe ich vor Kälte so gezittert, dass ich alle Drinks mixen musste..

Ja Sommer und Wärme...


----------



## beuze1 (22. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Wie freu ich mich auf den Sommer...



jede Jahreszeit hat was..
ich find denn Winter auch klasse zum Biken

heute mittag..




nur wenn,s so taut wie heut siehste am Schluß halt aus wie die Sau..




.
.


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2009)

Hat mal wieder jemand ein Bild? Ich habe mein Pulver vorgestern verschossen  Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein hübsches Sommerfoto, dass er noch nicht gepostet hat


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2009)

Na das nenne ich doch mal Gedankenübertragung


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

Ich seh mal nach


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

Da ich heraus gefunden habe, wie ich Bilder "kleiner" bekomme, habe ich noch ein paar. Erstmal mein testbild:
[email protected]


----------



## xerto (22. Januar 2009)

Also eins hab ich...

Baden nach dem Biken...


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Es war doch was für die Seele erwünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Und das ist von ganz oben...


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

Soll ich mal Urlaubsbilder aus den USA hochladen?? Da kommt ne gute Stimmung auf!!


----------



## aw99 (22. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hat mal wieder jemand ein Bild? Ich habe mein Pulver vorgestern verschossen  Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein hübsches Sommerfoto, dass er noch nicht gepostet hat



Ist zwar mehr ein Spätsommer-Pausenfoto...
aber der Capuchino war sehr lecker ........








Es waren  auf jeden Fall sehr angenehme Aussentemp. 
Im Gegensatz zu


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

@Andi:
Du hast also auch kein Flaschenhalter dran. Gefällt mir ohne am besten. Was hast du den da für eine Halterung der Leitungen am Oberrohr. Die dritte von oben ist ungleich der oberen. Und da ist also dein Aufkleber, am Oberrohr... Ich hab die Macke am Steuerrohr... Vielleicht weil meine Leitung eventuell kürzer ist.


----------



## kastel67 (22. Januar 2009)

WRC206 schrieb:


> So...mal mein 2008er AMS 125 K18 . Die Pedale wurden noch direkt getauscht gegen PD-M520. Außerdem sind noch Klingel und Lichthalterung dazu gekommen. Der Rest ist halt Standart, aber ich mags trotzdem.



Tolles Bergpanorama. Mit Liebe zum Detail in Szene gesetzt. So machen Fotos Spaß.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

Nene, ich fahr Camelbak, is eh am besten. Die dritte Halterung is genau so wie die vierte. So kannst da besser nen Flaschenhalter dranschrauben. So sitzts besser...Is aber nich nötig; hat mein Händler zusammen mit mir gemacht..Der kennt da son paar Finessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2009)

Das sind doch mal Bilder, die einem das Herz erwärmen 

@ xerto:
Das Badebild ist an Liebreiz und Grazie sicher nicht mehr zu toppen   

@Andi:
Sag bloß, du warst mit dem Bike in den USA und hast uns nicht ein Bild davon gezeigt


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auf den "Source Vagabond Spinner Pro 3" scharf. Find ihn aber nirgends zu kaufen außer im Ausland mit teurem Versand.






http://www.source-vagabond.com/Hydration.asp?CategoryLevel02=3


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Da ich heraus gefunden habe, wie ich Bilder "kleiner" bekomme, habe ich noch ein paar. Erstmal mein testbild:
> [email protected]


 
Das mit dem Verkleinern hat ja perfekt geklappt 
Muss mal eben meine Lupe raussuchen, sonst kann ich gar nichts erkennen


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

SchÃ¶n wÃ¤rs wenn ich mein Bike dabei gehabt hÃ¤tte! Aber ich bin tatsÃ¤chlich zum Fahren gekommen!! Allerdings nur einmal. Mit nem geliehenen Rocky Slayer SXC50! Das hatte was, aber mein Stereo is mir von der Geo usw. doch lieber! Ich sags euch, die Trails und Berge sind der Hammer!
Nur leider gibts davon keine Bilder, da die Eos bei meinem Vater im Hotel blieb (stÃ¶rt ja auch bisschen, son groÃes Teil)..
@ Tom: Also mein Source kommt schnellstmÃ¶glich weg! Also es ist n anderes billiges Modell (50â¬). Aber das nach nem Jahr schon von 4ReiÃverschlÃ¼ssen drei kaputt sind, kann nicht sein! Und da selbst meine Oma daran scheitert neue reinzumachen, brauch ich nen neuen  Aber ich will dir damit nicht die Lust auf Source verderben


----------



## beuze1 (22. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das sind doch mal Bilder, die einem das Herz erwärmen



hab auch noch zwei Spätsommer-Bilder..










.
.


----------



## cmg20 (22. Januar 2009)

So, ich bin ja seit vorgestern stolze Besitzerin eines Cubes: WLS Access SL 15". 

Und hier ist es... wurde heute Mittag geschossen, ich konnts nicht lassen *g*:













Ist das eigentlich das erste Damenbike von Cube hier? Mir ist aufgefallen dass hier beinahe nur Männerbikes gepostet werden, auch von Mädels... Naja... egal ;-)

Ich find mein Bike WELTKLASSE, hab heute schon ne Probefahrt gemacht. Leider verträgt sich aber der RR nicht sonderlich gut mit Schnee und Eis (auch wenn er nur stellenweise vorkam). Aber ansonsten ist es super und es liegen WELTEN zwischen meinem alten Katarga Caramba 18" (ja, viel zu groß) von 1998 lol und diesem hier!!!!

LG Carina


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

@beuze1 :Autsch! Wie hastn das geschafft?
@cmg 20: Na das schaut doch ganz gut aus  Aber irgendwie ist dieses schwarz-weiß nicht so meins..


----------



## Hexentanz (22. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> hab auch noch zwei Spätsommer-Bilder..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mann-o-Mann, dass sieht aber extrem schmerzhaft aus  Und wie liebevoll sie die Wunde genäht haben 

War das ein Bikeunfall?


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2009)

Du liebes bisschen, das sieht ja heftig aus  Ist das beim Biken passiert?
Wie lange warst du denn da außer Gefecht gestzt?


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Januar 2009)

yummy yummy ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (22. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist das beim Biken passiert?
> Wie lange warst du denn da außer Gefecht gestzt?




ja das war ein Bikeunfall,
ja es tut weh,
aber erst seit 14 Wochen..
konnte nach dem Unfall ca.4 Wochen nicht Biken und hab dann wieder
angefangen..
seit Dez. fahr ich wieder 3 mal die Woche und das geht ganz gut..
die Platte tut allerdings immer weh..egal ob ich was mach oder nicht
und ich sollte nicht auf die linke Seite fallen..

Do 29.1 OP-Termin zur Metall-entfernung..
.
.


----------



## cubedriver78 (22. Januar 2009)

@cmg20    Sieht ja mal richtig schick aus das Radl.Endlich mal ein anderes Bike hier.Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim km sammeln


----------



## cubedriver78 (22. Januar 2009)

Da mal ein Bild von meiner Hausrunde gestern...ich liebe dieses Wetter





@Andi 3001   Am So ist wieder ein großer Ausflug geplant schreib Dir noch was.War vorhin mit mac80 unterwegs...war großartig!


----------



## chri55 (22. Januar 2009)

schönes Bike.


cubedriver78 schrieb:


> ich liebe dieses Wetter


und ich warte darauf, dass es endlich wieder trockener wird


----------



## stereotom (22. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...Ich sags euch, die Trails und Berge sind der Hammer!...



Erzähl doch ein bischen mehr davon. In welcher Ggend war denn das in etwa. Waren die Trails eher verblockt oder eher flowig. Waren es Berge oder Hügel. Gab es Wald, wenn ja Nadel, Laub...


----------



## aux-racing (22. Januar 2009)




----------



## cubedriver78 (22. Januar 2009)

@your enemy   THX!Klar ist es schöner und flowiger zu fahren wenn es trocken ist...aber das einsauen ist doch auch mal schön und dem Bike steht's;-)

@aux-racing   Um das Fritzz beneid ich Dich...brauch auch mehr Federweg am Heck:-(


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. Januar 2009)

>>Wo um Himmels Willen geht Ihr den in Deutschland biken?
Übers Jahr entweder Berliner Umland oder um Magdeburg (Harz) im Sommer    Karlsruhe...

>>Verdursten?
Schonmal von der Wüste vor der großen Stadt gehört  

>>Erfrieren bei der Wintertour?
Na bei irgend nem Defekt schon möglich, den man hat ja selten zu dicke Sachen an, viel zu warm...

>>Das klingt ja wie Wüstenabenteuer und Sibirien!
Ich könnte sagen, ja Brandenburg *g*

>>Also, ich bin froh, wenn ich beim biken, egal ob Winter oder Sommer, mal 5 Minuten keinen Menschen sehe. Da bin ich ja fast schon einsam!
Das ist auch schrecklich wenn man die Gegend KA-HD befährt,und bei dir nich anders denk ich 

>> Bei uns gibt es Städte und Dörfer sowie Tankstellen und andere Dienstleister überall!
Deshalb hab ich ja den deutschlandweiten Ausgleich, denn nach 3 Monaten KA bin ich immer froh an dem schönen See im märkischen Landen entlang zu radeln, wenigstens Ruhe.

Cool klingt echt nach nem Deutschland-Reisebericht hehe.

Sprich man könnte fast andenken, wo ist eure Lieblingsbikeregion, mit Bild bitte! Zur Förderung der Sommerstimmung 






Semester_Endtour ->Magdeburg->Stadt Brandenburg (ca.130km) an der Elbe aufgenommen...


----------



## xerto (22. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @ xerto:
> Das Badebild ist an Liebreiz und Grazie sicher nicht mehr zu toppen



Vielen Dank für die Blumen.

Ich kenn davon leider keinen, aber ich wollte Dir doch eine Freude machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (22. Januar 2009)

@HILLKILLER   Warst hier auch schon?!Heidelberg Königstuhl
Habe gehört das es im Raum KA auch tolle Trails geben soll?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

Von wo hastn des Bild aufgenommen Chris??


----------



## aux-racing (22. Januar 2009)

macht mir auch spass
müsste man mal mit dem bike testen so ne piste, mit spikes


----------



## cubedriver78 (22. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Von wo hastn des Bild aufgenommen Chris??








http://www.bredow-web.de/Sinsheim-Speyer/Antonow_AN-2/antonow_an-2.html

Flugtag in Walldorf


----------



## aux-racing (22. Januar 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Flugtag in Walldorf



walldorf thüringen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2009)

Coole Sache Chris!
Walldorf BaWü; direkt neben Wießloch bzw. Nußloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (22. Januar 2009)

Offtopic##

Ja in Heidelberg war ich bis jetzt nur am Schloss, oder zufuß aktiv...Aber schon einige Male in Walldorf meine Freundin vonner Arbeit abholen 
Daher kenn ichs da etwas, aber um KA ist es zu empfehlen sich das Albtal da ab Ettlingen vorzunehmen. Richtung Bad Herrenalb is ganz nett, bis Bad Wildbad is auch nich arg weit, ja sonst von Gaggenau (immerhin gehts schon auf ü 600hm hoch) nach KA is toll.
Und bis in den Rand der Pfalz (fFranzösische Seite ist sehr entspannend)   

Mit etwas Suchen findet man immer mal nette Trails.

Gruß


----------



## WRC206 (22. Januar 2009)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Tolles Bergpanorama. Mit Liebe zum Detail in Szene gesetzt. So machen Fotos Spaß.



Sorry, aber das ist im Moment das einzige Foto was ich habe, da ich selbst keine Digicam besitze. Muss mir jetzt bald erst mal eine zulegen. Dann mach ich auch mal ein "in Szene gesetztes" Bild.

Freue mich halt nur so über mein kleines, dass ich es auch mal hier reinstellen wollte.


----------



## UnguidedMissile (22. Januar 2009)

So sah es letzten Sonntag in Wien aus. Das Zentralgestirn, das sich seinen Weg durch den Nebel gebahnt hat, hat leider die Optik meiner Handgurkencamera ein wenig überfordert. In echt war es natürlich noch geiler. Mittlerweile Regen und deutlich über 0°. Für das kommende Wochenende befürchte ich das Schlimmste (frisch aufgetauter Boden, knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt).

lg

Unguided Missile


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (22. Januar 2009)

Prima hier, hab mich grad angemeldet, im Anhang mein Acid 08, aber bald ist das neue da, natürlich wieder Cube....jetzt muß nur das Eis im Wald weggehen, dann gehts wieder rund....


----------



## Racer87 (22. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich doch auch mal paar Sommerbilder zeigen.....leider nicht von meiner Heimat.
Ende Mai im Karwendel: 





zum Glück sahs dann zwei Tage später so aus:


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2009)

Ein Cube im Sommer 








und einfach nur Sommer


----------



## barbarissima (23. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...
> Do 29.1 OP-Termin zur Metall-entfernung..
> .
> .


 
Musst du denn nach der OP auch wieder mit dem Biken pausieren oder kannst du dann gleich wieder rauf aufs Rad?



aux-racing schrieb:


> ...
> müsste man mal mit dem bike testen so ne piste, mit spikes


 
Für Spikes müsste der Untergrund prima passen 




Hab noch ein Spätsommerbild gefunden:


----------



## beuze1 (23. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Musst du denn nach der OP auch wieder mit dem Biken pausieren oder kannst du dann gleich wieder rauf aufs Rad?



ich kann nach der OP nachhause und
wenn die mich wieder so schön zusammen tackern
kann ich nach 5 tagen bestimmt wieder Biken




.
.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2009)

Das sieht ja eher nach einem wild gewordenen Tacker aus 

Aufjedenfall jetzt schon mal gute Besserung


----------



## Musicman (23. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich kann nach der OP nachhause und
> wenn die mich wieder so schön zusammen tackern
> kann ich nach 5 tagen bestimmt wieder Biken
> 
> .



Eieiei.... Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (23. Januar 2009)

@beuze1   Gute Besserung Dir

Gestern gegen Abend mit mac80 Fotos geschossen



HD/Königstuhl


----------



## RaptorTP (23. Januar 2009)

einfach nur geil ... sowas von ausblick ... Hammer 

@ beuze - Von mir auch Gute Besserung !


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Januar 2009)

Schei* Schule! Sonst würd ich auch öfter unter der Woche mitbiken!! Und heute wollt ich, und was is? Dreckswetter! Oman Oman! Naja, vll. später mit Licht..
Aber schönes Bild!


----------



## barbarissima (23. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich kann nach der OP nachhause und
> wenn die mich wieder so schön zusammen tackern
> kann ich nach 5 tagen bestimmt wieder Biken
> 
> ...


 
Die Naht ist ja echt riesig!
Gabs nicht auch mal eine Zeit, wo sie sowas mit einem hübschen Zierstich zusammengenäht haben? Die Tackerklammern sehen schon heftig aus 
Aber wenn am 29. die OP ist, dann hast du´s ja bald geschafft. 

Und wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann ist an biken die nächsten Tage sowieso nicht zu denken. Hier kommen heute schon im Wechsel Graupel- und Regenschauer runter. Man läuft knöcheltief durch den Matsch


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Schei* Schule! Sonst würd ich auch öfter unter der Woche mitbiken!! Und heute wollt ich, und was is? Dreckswetter! Oman Oman! Naja, vll. später mit Licht..
> Aber schönes Bild!



Sei froh das du Schuke hast kannst wenigstens den ganzen Mittag durch biken :-D 
Viel spaß beim biken würd bestimmt richtig unangenehm :-D


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Januar 2009)

schön wärs Ich komm außer Freitg nicht vor 15uhr nachhause! Und es handelt sich nicht um eine Ganztagsschule! Und wenn ich um 3 heimkomm und noch Hausaufgaben, usw. hab, dann kann man im Winter, wos früher dunkel wird das Biken vergessen!


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2009)

Okey das is ******* !
Ich bin immer um halb 1 zuhause


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich kann nach der OP nachhause und
> wenn die mich wieder so schön zusammen tackern
> kann ich nach 5 tagen bestimmt wieder Biken
> 
> ...


----------



## HILLKILLER (23. Januar 2009)

Ja die Naht sieht auf jeden Fall ganzschön doll aus, dann auf jden Fall gute Besserung!

@ Schulgänger, vor drei, vier Jahren dacht ich auch das man keine Zeit zum biken hat, doch schlussendlich bin ich seit dem das Abi vorbei is niewieder soviel Bike gefahren...
Studium und co sei dank. Aber Semesterende droht ja bald, oh nein wie schade, dann erstmal nen Monat durchbiken und Rückstand aufholen  (Man man ich kling wie nen Rentner hehe  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (23. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Okey das is ******* !
> Ich bin immer um halb 1 zuhause



Und das traust du dich so einfach hier zu Posten....
bei dir kommt aber auch noch die Zeit wo du erst sehr spät nach hause kommst.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2009)

In 4 Jahren :-D


----------



## beuze1 (23. Januar 2009)

danke allen für die guten Wünsche..das wird schon..

ich bin guten Mutes und hoffe das ich dann wieder schmerzfrei bin


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Januar 2009)

Achja, von wegen Sommer:









aber es kann auch so sein:



Sorry für spaming, wollte aber Sommer Flair verbreiten


----------



## agnes (23. Januar 2009)

sehr schön...wo war das denn?

edit: ah  LA^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Januar 2009)

1. Bild Arches Nationalpark (pampa)
2. San Francisco
3. LA
4. Irgendwo zwischen Grand Canyon und Las Vegas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nibbelspanner (23. Januar 2009)

back to topic

zeigt her eure cube-verletzungen.

nebenbei hab ich auch noch ne edelstahlplatte aus meinem schienbein hier rumliegen...gab damals noch kein titan.

kommt son leichtbau-freak in den OP...sacht mal, habts die schiene auch in kohlefaser

nun, heute hab ich die universellen laufräder bekommen.
hinten 12mm steckachse (135mm) vorne 20mm steckachse (100mm).
incl. adapter beider naben auf schnellspanner, und die sind sogar richtig schick.
die wahl der gabel zu meinem fritzz ist somit freigestellt.


----------



## Nibbelspanner (23. Januar 2009)

die frage: welche gabel?
soll billig sein:

rock shox tora 130mm....160euro
rock shox pike 140mm....ca. 250euro
rock shox domain...ca. 350euro............aber auch fast 3 kilo.

oder andere vorschläge?


----------



## maybrik (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Da ich schon lange so mitlese und mir die bikes alle gut gefallen würd ich auch gern mal meines zeigen.


----------



## cubedriver78 (23. Januar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> die frage: welche gabel?
> soll billig sein:
> 
> rock shox tora 130mm....160euro
> ...



Also ich meine das es von den drei Gabeln eigentlich nur die RS Domain werden sollte.Die Gabel sollte ja mit dem Hinterbau mithalten können


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Januar 2009)

Und gebraucht? Manchmal geht da ja auch was...

NaitsirhC


----------



## schatten (23. Januar 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Also ich meine das es von den drei Gabeln eigentlich nur die RS Domain werden sollte.Die Gabel sollte ja mit dem Hinterbau mithalten können


Davon abgesehen wird die Geometrie mit einer kürzeren Gabel etwas merkwürdig (steiler Lenkwinkel).
Eine gebrauchte Lyrik wäre doch was passendes.


----------



## cubedriver78 (23. Januar 2009)

@ schatten  Recht haste


----------



## Nibbelspanner (23. Januar 2009)

ich denke ab 140mm federweg (vorne) sieht die geometrie augenscheinlich ganz normal aus.

nicht arg gebückt...

auch die lyrik lässt sich ja absenken...und so ists ja gedacht.

sicher sehe es doof aus wenn vorne die gabel auf max. 100mm federweg eingestellt währe.

das stereo hat zum beispiel 140mm vorne wie hinten und sieht auch nicht "********" aus...
soweit ich weiss ist hinten trotz längerem federweg beim fritzz die augenscheinliche geometrie gleich dem stereo....der umlenkhebel machts.

aber danke für die tips....die lyrik ist mir zu teuer...dann eher die 3 kg. domain


----------



## cubedriver78 (23. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit der Gabel?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/165478/cat/500

Fritzz hat am Hinterbau 160mm(glaube ich...da wäre die Gabel auch net übel.
Optisch muss es Dir halt auch gefallen.RS Domain ist ja auch ne tolle Gabel.

Gruß


----------



## Nibbelspanner (23. Januar 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit der Gabel?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/165478/cat/500
> 
> ...


 
kein schlechter tip
muß ja keine rock shox sein, farblich gefällt mir ne komplett schwarze gabel zum giftgrünen rahmen eh besser als die blassgraubraunen standrohre der rockshox (lyrik), lieber schwarz-verchromt.

bin nun aber nicht ständig am limit...fahre auch nur mal so mitm bike rum...essenz...soll ne gabel ab 140mm sein.

wobei ich gerne mit meinen aufgaben wachse....hab da nen kollegen der dreht gerade durch...will in den bikepark...mit lift nach oben(faule sau)
ich fahr mitm rad eigentlich nur kippen holen))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (23. Januar 2009)

Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle sofort zuschlagen

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...cchi-55-R-Federgabel-2008-special::13517.html

Kumpel von mir hat die auch.Klasse robust und allroundfähig.Preis ist super


----------



## Bayer (24. Januar 2009)

@nippelspanner wie wärs mit ner 55?


----------



## beuze1 (24. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann ist an biken die nächsten Tage sowieso nicht zu denken. Hier kommen heute schon im Wechsel Graupel- und Regenschauer runter. Man läuft knöcheltief durch den Matsch



dachte ich gestern Abend auch bei dem Sturm..
aber was sah ich heut morgen..
Sonne & kalt = also nix wie raus..

Alpenblick..




durch die Eisrinne..




Südseite..




auf der Süh..




Eisbrecher..




schöner als Sommer-Bilder angucken..
geht raus..
.
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Januar 2009)

War ich!!
Aber bei Euch liegt schnee! wir haben hier nur matsch! gestern hats gewindet und geregnet. deshalb heut oft im matsch "versunken"


----------



## marco_m (24. Januar 2009)

Heute auf meiner Hausrunde auf dem Pfannenstiel, kennt man vielleicht fall's es hier noch mehr Schwiiiizer gibt 

Sorry für für die miese IPhone Qualität


----------



## marco_m (24. Januar 2009)

Hey, wie krieg ich die Biler so schön gross hier rein ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Januar 2009)

sei lieber froh, dast eins hast! und für handy sind die ja wohl ok ?! 
Bild:
Unter dem Bild auf BB Codes ein/aus klicken. BB code für "großes Bild kopieren. Hier einfügen fertig


----------



## Deleted 124102 (24. Januar 2009)

Wachenburg Weinheim:





schön da oben


----------



## marco_m (24. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sei lieber froh, dast eins hast! und für handy sind die ja wohl ok ?!
> Bild:
> Unter dem Bild auf BB Codes ein/aus klicken. BB code für "großes Bild kopieren. Hier einfügen fertig


 
Naja klar bin ich froh  aber die Kamera ist trotzdem 
Sorry aber bei der Anleitung mit den Bilder komm ich nicht mit, bin da wohl zu alt ...haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (24. Januar 2009)

Benutzt du Firefox?


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Januar 2009)

1. Du musst erstmal das Bild ins Fotoalbum laden.
2. Unter dem Bild (im Fotoalbum) klickst du dann auf "BB-Codes ein/ausblenden"
3. Kopier den Code für "großes Bild"
4. Schreib hier nen Beitrag und kopier den Code hier rein..
Und fertig!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> War ich!!
> Aber bei Euch liegt schnee! wir haben hier nur matsch! gestern hats gewindet und geregnet. deshalb heut oft im matsch "versunken"



Oh ja! Bei uns auch ich musste 2 mal umdrehen weil der weg nichht fahrbar war 50 cm übersschwemmung :-(


----------



## marco_m (25. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> 1. Du musst erstmal das Bild ins Fotoalbum laden.
> 2. Unter dem Bild (im Fotoalbum) klickst du dann auf "BB-Codes ein/ausblenden"
> 3. Kopier den Code für "großes Bild"
> 4. Schreib hier nen Beitrag und kopier den Code hier rein..
> Und fertig!


 
Danke für die Anleitung für Taube und Blinde 
Ich hoffe es funktionniert jetzt, ansonsten werden ich meine Bilder in Zukunft hier nur noch beschreiben ...


----------



## Nafets190 (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo, hier mein Cube. Hier ist leider nichts mehr mit Schnee.

















Neu ist die Bremsanlage (Marta 160/160), Schnellspanner (Salsa) und der Hinterradreifen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## S1las (25. Januar 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mein Cube. Hier ist leider nichts mehr mit Schnee
> Stefan



Ehrlich, ich beneide dich. Bei mir liegt so viel gefrorener Schnee der mit Rillen versehen ist (durch Autos und co), dass man nicht mal mehr richtig fahren kann, ohne dass man alle 3 min absteigen muss :/
Btw. schicker Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (25. Januar 2009)

Eisbrecherbild - ist lustig ! - all anderen einfach wie immer cool - ich nehm glaub auch mal die camera mit.


----------



## beuze1 (25. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> Eisbrecherbild - ist lustig ! - all anderen einfach wie immer cool - ich nehm glaub auch mal die camera mit.



ja, gute Idee..
.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> geht raus..


 
War draußen!

Meine Güte, war das ein Wetter heute  Und Schnee gabs auch noch :


----------



## hano! (25. Januar 2009)

sehr schön..


----------



## beuze1 (25. Januar 2009)

hano! schrieb:


> sehr schön..




ja doch..


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2009)

Heute Kann ich auch mit Fotos dienen. Da ich heute Morgen/Mittag nicht fahren konnte bin ich gegen abend bei demchönen wetter nochml los!
Bilder hab ich aus Wald und Ortskern:


----------



## crush-er (25. Januar 2009)

...hätte da was zum thema Matsch und artgerechter Haltung !


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2009)

@Andi  
Klasse Bilder 
Das Waldbild gefällt mir besonders gut 

@crush-er:
Genau, das nennt man artgerechte Haltung  
Da muss es bei euch aber heute warm gewesen sein. Bei uns ist der Matsch noch gefroren


----------



## rockshox12 (25. Januar 2009)

@crush-er

Jetzt würde mich nur noch interessieren wie die Fahrer ausgesehen haben =D


----------



## speedy76 (25. Januar 2009)

Hab mich auch endlich wieder rausgetraut.       

zum glück taut die kagge solangsam weg   






leider mal wieder nur dat Handy mit  


und wehe einer fragt ob ich mit Putzeimer unterwegs bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2009)

Bist du mit Putzeimer unterwegs 
Wenn´s taut ist es doch am schlimmsten :-(


----------



## crush-er (25. Januar 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> @crush-er
> 
> Jetzt würde mich nur noch interessieren wie die Fahrer ausgesehen haben =D



mh, leider nicht fotografiert, ging aber. war sehr spassig. zwischendurch drehten sich die räder gar nicht mehr.


----------



## stereotom (25. Januar 2009)

Super Andi, ich war schon immer mal auf der suche nach Bildern mit den MM in 2,35. Jetzt kann ich sogar sehen wie sie auf dem gleichen Stereo (bis auf die Farbe) aussehen. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Nur die Felge... das alte Thema. Werd im Frühling mal einen LRS mit den ZTR FLOW selber einspeichen. Bin ja gespannt wie das Fahrverhalten mit den MMs dann ist.

Welche Drücke fahrst du denn mit denen?
Tom


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2009)

Achja meine FelgenIch will auch neue - mal schaun.
Die Muddys sind super! Grip 1a! Das Problem sind die Felgen! Die Muddys sind tubeless, und verlieren Luft. Vermutlich weil die Felge nicht für so große Schlappen zugelassen ist.
Auf jeden Fall sind die muddsys zu empfehlen! Sie rollen aber schwerer als die FA, und das merklich.ber für Grip mach ich alles!
Reifendruck beii den Marys liegt um die 1,6bar (maximal!)...Eigtl. genau wie bei den FA (lassen sch nämlich genauso porblemlos mit 1,5bar und weniger fahren). Und Aussehen tun se insofern gut, weil die Schrift schön groß ist wirken aber in echt sehr volumen reich! Richtig fette Schlappen halt!


----------



## stereotom (25. Januar 2009)

Was macht man nicht alles damit mans krachen lassen kann. Aber das geht in Ordnung, da das Stereo eh recht leicht ist. Ich werde sie mir auf jeden Fall auch zulegen. Vielleicht bau ich dann auch die Tubeless auf die ZTR. Der Seitenhalt dürfte ja besser sein als mit den normalen mit Schlauch. Aber auf Luftprobleme bin ich nicht so scharf. Ob das echt an den dünnen Felgen liegt? Weil von der Konstruktion her sind die Mavic schon gut. Und eigentlich möchte ich die Felgen nicht mit so einer Milch einsauen.


----------



## crush-er (25. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @crush-er:
> Genau, das nennt man artgerechte Haltung
> Da muss es bei euch aber heute warm gewesen sein. Bei uns ist der Matsch noch gefroren



So warm war es gar nicht. Aber es hatte die letzten tage ordentlich geregnet und in den gefrorenen Böden versickert nichts. Aber auch soetwas muß ab und zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2009)

Stimmt - normalerweiße ist Mavic da mit am besten! Ich vermute, dass der Reifen unbemerkt, und auch nur minimal rumrutscht, weil die Felge eben so schmal ist und eigtl. auch nur bis 2.3 zugelassen ist. Da der Muddy Mary reifen von schwalbe ist (also schon von haus aus etwas breiter, und der Muddy soweiso der breiteste ist)und noch dazu 2.35, kann das ja durchaus sein. Aber normalerweiße ist tubeless schon gut! Vorallem Pannenschutz, usw.! Und ich hab auch noch keinen Reifen erlebt, der so fest auf der Felge sitzt!


----------



## Dommes84 (25. Januar 2009)

War heut mal unterwegs und was soll ich sagen. "Es war schlammig"
Das sauber machen danach hat fast solange gedauert wie die Tour.


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. Januar 2009)

viel spass beim putzen !!! muhaha meins steht ganz sauber im keller weil ich zur zeit nur noch skifahrn geh - hat des bike ein glück ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limitedpro (26. Januar 2009)

CUBE AMS100 HPC schrieb:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


[traumbike] hammer das will ich auch [spar schon drauf xD]


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2009)

heute auf Tour..

so langsamm wird,s eng..


----------



## speedy76 (26. Januar 2009)

da hat aber einer viel Zeit  

aber geies Bild


----------



## barbarissima (26. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> heute auf Tour..
> 
> so langsamm wird,s eng..


 
Ein kleines Stückchen haste ja noch


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2009)

sonst fährst da halt runter


----------



## barbarissima (26. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sonst fährst da halt runter


 
Genau!  
Ich stell mir gerade vor: Unten an dem Hang liegt das ganze abgerutschte Zeugs und mittendrin steckt ein Cube mit Fahrer 
Könnten wir bitte noch ein Bild sehen, wie es unten an dem Hang aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Genau!
> Ich stell mir gerade vor: Unten an dem Hang liegt das ganze abgerutschte Zeugs und mittendrin steckt ein Cube mit Fahrer
> Könnten wir bitte noch ein Bild sehen, wie es unten an dem Hang aussieht



denn gefallen tu ich Dir nicht..
nicht mit meiner Schulter..


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> da hat aber einer viel Zeit



meinst Du mich..


----------



## barbarissima (26. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> denn gefallen tu ich Dir nicht..
> nicht mit meiner Schulter..


 
Wann ist die OP? Am 29.?

Tröste dich, ich habe mir am Sonntag beim Biken ein blaues Auge geholt


----------



## cahepa (26. Januar 2009)

Mitten im Schnee..






... und auf dem zugefrorenen See.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2009)

ja am Donnerstag kommt das Metall raus..

blaue Augen beim Biken..
was machst Du denn...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw_2rh2M-bw
.
.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2009)

@ cahepa

schönes Bild..(bitte nix auf den Sattel lege beim Foto machen)
Ihr habt Schnee da oben..
.
.


----------



## cahepa (26. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @ cahepa
> 
> schönes Bild..(bitte nix auf den Sattel lege beim Foto machen)
> Ihr habt Schnee da oben..
> ...




Hab mich hinterher auch drüber geärgert - beim nächsten Mal achte ich drauf. 

Der Schnee ist leider schon wieder weg...


----------



## Gildo68 (26. Januar 2009)

Mein Cube LTD Race im Schnee


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Januar 2009)

noch eins von gestern =)


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wann ist die OP? Am 29.?
> 
> Tröste dich, ich habe mir am Sonntag beim Biken ein blaues Auge geholt



Wie das den? Bist bestimmt frech gegen einen Wanderer gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wie das den? Bist bestimmt frech gegen einen Wanderer gewesen


 
Na dem hätte ich was gehustet, dem Wanderer 

Es war total unspektakulär: Ich bin ausgerutscht und mit dem Gesicht auf den Rahmen geknallt  Hatte aber Gott sei Dank genügend Eis zum Kühlen zur Verfügung


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2009)

scheint ja n verlustreiches wochenende für cube-fahrer gewesen zu sein...

ich hab mich auch langgelegt, einer meiner mitfahrer auch


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich bin zwar bisschen krank, aber dafür hats mich net gelegt


----------



## mamue (26. Januar 2009)

hatte dieses WE gar keine Zeit zum fahren, so konnt's mich garnet legen. Hat einer ne empfehlung für ne Frontleuchte, mit der man auch mal nachts fahren kann (Wald o. ä.)? Bitte per PM falls ja, mit Fotos komm ich wieder am WE


----------



## S1las (26. Januar 2009)

Gildo68 schrieb:


> Mein Cube LTD Race im Schnee


Traeum ich mal wieder, oder ist der Sattel wirklich nach unten gebogen ?
Wenn ja, welchen Sinn erfuellt das . Wuerde mich echt interessieren


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Traeum ich mal wieder, oder ist der Sattel wirklich nach unten gebogen ?
> Wenn ja, welchen Sinn erfuellt das . Wuerde mich echt interessieren



vielleicht  um das Rad  besser an der Schulter einhängen zu können..
bei Tragestücken 
oder so..


----------



## S1las (26. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> vielleicht  um das Rad  besser an der Schulter einhängen zu können..
> bei Tragestücken
> oder so..


Hehe xD. Ehrlich, ich hab so etwas zuvor noch nie gesehen. Vielleicht hilfts ja wirklich .


----------



## aux-racing (26. Januar 2009)

stimmt


----------



## cubedriver78 (26. Januar 2009)

War gestern auch unterwegs mit mac80 und BJ80.

@Andi 3001   Schade das net dabei warst...waren vier Stunden unterwegs und zwei zusätzliche Stunden sind für Bilder und Weizen trinken draufgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (26. Januar 2009)

bist du das alles als fotomontage oder sind das alles verschiedene biker im selben outfit und mit den gleichen bikes


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2009)

sieht schwer nach montage aus


----------



## Blades (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich würd darauf Tippen:
1. Stativ
2. Dslr drauf (eventuell noch nen externen Blitz drauf oder den Internen aufplopen)
3. Kamera an
4. Serienbild einstellungen an
5.Fahrer oben Posen lassen
6.Fahrer runterfahren lassen dabei 3 Bilder hintereinander machen
7.Kamera ausschalten
8.Kamera vom Stativ runternehmen (eventuell Blitz abmachen)
9.Stativ abbauen
10. Nachhause fahren
11. Photoshop anschmeißen
12. Bilder in unterschiedlichen Ebenen übereinander legen
13. Bild im Forum hochladen
14.Sich über die erklärungsversuche der anderen im Forum totlachen 
MfG Blades


----------



## xerto (26. Januar 2009)

Gildo68 schrieb:


> Mein Cube LTD Race im Schnee




Das ist das erste Cube mit Potenzprobleme!


----------



## cubedriver78 (26. Januar 2009)

@aux-racing  Hatten wir uns auch schon überlegt
@blades    So ähnlich war's.Fast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen

pics sind von mac80(Bild der Woche im Dez Nightride Heidelberg!) gemacht und bearbeitet worden.

Gruß


----------



## Danielsan79 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich finde der Sattel des Cubes sieht ganz schön schweinisch aus, es ist ja schon nach 23 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (27. Januar 2009)

Blades schrieb:


> .....
> 14.Sich über die erklärungsversuche der anderen im Forum totlachen
> MfG Blades



Zu geil


----------



## fissenid (27. Januar 2009)

cahepa schrieb:


> ... und auf dem zugefrorenen See.



OHNE  Helm auf Eis...... naja ist Geschmackssache......


----------



## Musicman (27. Januar 2009)

Was hat denn der Helm mit dem Untergrund zu tun? Meinst du nicht dass sie ihn extra fürs Foto weggelassen hat?


----------



## aux-racing (27. Januar 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> @aux-racing  Hatten wir uns auch schon überlegt
> @blades    So ähnlich war's.Fast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen
> 
> pics sind von mac80(Bild der Woche im Dez Nightride Heidelberg!) gemacht und bearbeitet worden.
> ...



sieht auf jeden fall gut aus das bild 
schöne idee.
sollte man direkt mal n beitrag draus machen " zeigt eure besten fotos in action"


----------



## xerto (27. Januar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> sieht auf jeden fall gut aus das bild
> schöne idee.
> sollte man direkt mal n beitrag draus machen " zeigt eure besten fotos in action"



Gibts doch schon!  

Schaust Du hier...


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> vielleicht  um das Rad  besser an der Schulter einhängen zu können..
> bei Tragestücken
> oder so..



Der Sattel sieht aus wie die Nase von Gonzo aus der Muppetshow


----------



## aux-racing (27. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Gibts doch schon!
> 
> Schaust Du hier...


hätte ich mir denken können


----------



## barbarissima (27. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Gibts doch schon!
> 
> Schaust Du hier...


 
Ich bin für hier  Schöner Thread , aber leider sträflich vernachlässigt


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Januar 2009)

@cahepa : ... und nur fürs bild ohne handschuhe ????? brrrrrrrr


----------



## Gildo68 (27. Januar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Traeum ich mal wieder, oder ist der Sattel wirklich nach unten gebogen ?
> Wenn ja, welchen Sinn erfuellt das . Wuerde mich echt interessieren



Der Sattel ist ein Modell von Selle - nicht billig, aber super bequem und von Urologen empfohlen. 
http://www.sellesmp.com
Die Gonzonase soll wohl so sein, um sein Rad mit den Schenkeln zu lenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cahepa (27. Januar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @cahepa : ... und nur fürs bild ohne handschuhe ????? brrrrrrrr




... und wirklich nur für´s Bild. 
Es war nämlich richtig kalt an dem Tag...


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Januar 2009)

mamue schrieb:


> hatte dieses WE gar keine Zeit zum fahren, so konnt's mich garnet legen. Hat einer ne empfehlung für ne Frontleuchte, mit der man auch mal nachts fahren kann (Wald o. ä.)? Bitte per PM falls ja, mit Fotos komm ich wieder am WE



kommt darauf an was du ausgeben möchtest und wie lange die Nightrides gehen sollen...ich habe z.b. eine Eigenbau Lampe die fast so hell ist wie eine Wilma, Kostenpunkt ca. 150 und noch eine Fenix als Helmlampe, sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (27. Januar 2009)

Hey leute komme grad aus dem Eis...bin drauf und dran Spikes zu kaufen...auf 500 meter wirds echt eng teilweise...
Bin dann des lieben Trainings auf die Straße ausgewichen


----------



## rockshox12 (27. Januar 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Hey leute komme grad aus dem Eis...bin drauf und dran Spikes zu kaufen...auf 500 meter wirds echt eng teilweise...
> Bin dann des lieben Trainings auf die Straße ausgewichen


Was hat das mit "Zeigt her eure Cubes" zu tun?


----------



## xSVENx (27. Januar 2009)

Meine Gurke auf dem Breitenberg


----------



## beuze1 (27. Januar 2009)

ohne Spiker würd bei uns auch nix gehn..

Schloß Achberg..  wo 




da ist es doch 




Eiszeit..




Pause




Blausee



.
.


----------



## acid-driver (27. Januar 2009)

immerwieder nette bilder von dir 

hoffe ich kann auch bald wieder biken


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Januar 2009)

sagt mal Leute scheuern bei euch den nicht die Züge am Hinterbau 
bei mir war das so, deshalb habe ich die anders Verlegt.


----------



## aux-racing (27. Januar 2009)

hi
sind ja alles super bilder, nur eins versteh ich nicht.
woher nehmt ihr eigentlich die ganze zeit oder arbeitet ihr in schichten oder wie funzt das bei euch.
wenn ich morgens aus dem haus geh is dunkel und wenn ich abends wieder komm auch.
also mal abgesehen davon das ich bei dem wetter eh nicht draussen fahre, könnte ich es gar nicht vom zeitlichen her.
im sommer geht das weil lange hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (27. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> sagt mal Leute scheuern bei euch den nicht die Züge am Hinterbau



damit hab ich keine Probleme, also kein scheuern..
darum hab ich,s so gelassen 


@ aux-racing
mein tag hat auch nur 24 std.
und wenn das nicht reicht nehm ich die Nacht auch noch dazu..
.


----------



## aux-racing (27. Januar 2009)

anders ist es auch nicht möglich, also 24h hell und dann halt ein bisserl nacht okeeeey


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> sagt mal Leute scheuern bei euch den nicht die Züge am Hinterbau
> bei mir war das so, deshalb habe ich die anders Verlegt.



Auch als Saarländer sollte man seine Züge kürzen :-D


----------



## citycobra (27. Januar 2009)

nach langer enthaltsamkeit habe ich nun auch nochmal ein paar dinge an meinem ams125 abgeändert. bin gestern endlich fertig geworden und hab auch gleich mal noch ein paar bildchen geknippst. geändert wurden hauptsächlich laufradsatz, bremsscheiben, lenkergriffe und schaltgriffe. wollte bei den schaltgriffen endlich mal wieder auf gripshift wechseln und komme damit einfach besser klar als mit den trigger-hebeln.

hier die aktuellen bilder:


----------



## Marzi (27. Januar 2009)

Garagentor neu gestrichen?


----------



## beeus (27. Januar 2009)

so dann entjungfer ich mal meinen account

hallo zusammen, freu mich jetzt hier zu sein

Fotos sind um Salzgitter (1.Foto Bismarcktturm) und andre ka kenn mich hier noch nicht aus, heisst ich bin einfach mal drauf los.



 






greetz beeus (bayern buuuuh, dänemark buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh, schiris buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beeus (27. Januar 2009)

mh wie mach ich die denn groß?


----------



## fissenid (28. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Eiszeit..
> 
> 
> 
> .




HallO!

wie fährt sich der Sattel??? Welcher ist es denn genau???

Danke!


----------



## fissenid (28. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> sagt mal Leute scheuern bei euch den nicht die Züge am Hinterbau
> bei mir war das so, deshalb habe ich die anders Verlegt.



Hallo!

dazu gibt oder gab es nen riesen Threat hier im CUBE Forum.......musst mal suchen!!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2009)

beeus schrieb:


> mh wie mach ich die denn groß?



Lies den Beitrag 6490 von Andi3001 auf Seite 260. Da beschreibt er, wie man Fotos groß hier rein bekommt. 
Nicht nur Fotos gucken, auch mal im Forum lesen. 

Viel Spaß mit deinem Cube und hier im Forum.


----------



## agnes (28. Januar 2009)

@ beuze sehr schicke farbe. was ist das bronze?


----------



## barbarissima (28. Januar 2009)

Da ist man mal 24 Stunden nicht online, schon werden wieder die schönsten Bilder gepostet ! Da soll noch mal einer sagen, im Winter ist nix mit Biken, lachhaft   

Die Laufräder von Dämon und Citycobra finde ich klasse! Passen bei beiden spitzenmäßig zu den Bikes 



aux-racing schrieb:


> hi
> sind ja alles super bilder, nur eins versteh ich nicht.
> woher nehmt ihr eigentlich die ganze zeit oder arbeitet ihr in schichten oder wie funzt das bei euch.
> wenn ich morgens aus dem haus geh is dunkel und wenn ich abends wieder komm auch.
> ...


 
Am besten besorgst du dir auch mal endlich ein Paar Ice Spiker, ziehst die auf den orangeblauen Hobel und dann fährst du auch bei dem Wetter draußen  Unterwegs machst du dann Unmengen an Fotos und die kannst du uns dann die ganze Woche über häppchenweise präsentieren    

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## beeus (28. Januar 2009)

*







k danke, hatte nach dem "groß" gesucht aber scheinbar nicht intensiv genug. leider macht meine exilim echt grauenhafte bilder.

geändertz wurde wir ihr seht noch nix,erstmal bisschen kondition, fahrkönnen und GELD sammeln
*


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

das diese ganzen fahrradläden immer die rahmen mit ihren aufklebern verschandeln müssen...
meiner ist auf tretlagerhöhe, ich finds nicht so schlimm da. aber bei dir?


----------



## barbarissima (28. Januar 2009)

@beeus:
Danke, dann kann ich meine Lupe ja wieder beiseite legen  Sehr schöne Bilder 



@acid-driver:
Warum kannst du denn gerade nicht fahren???


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @acid-driver:
> Warum kannst du denn gerade nicht fahren???



ich hab mich am samstag hingelegt und meine schulter geprellt. jetzt bin ich erstmal ne weile krankgeschrieben...

zudem hab ich gerade kein rad, da mein acid ungewöhnliche stellen aufweist. die sieht sich mein händler gerade an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. Januar 2009)

Ja dann gute Besserung!


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

danke


----------



## beeus (28. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das diese ganzen fahrradläden immer die rahmen mit ihren aufklebern verschandeln müssen...
> meiner ist auf tretlagerhöhe, ich finds nicht so schlimm da. aber bei dir?



ja muss mal gucken ob ich den abkriege. nun sind sind semesterferien, das fahrrad hatte in den 3 monaten nur 3mal das tageslicht gesehen.das bestellte licht (mirage) war leider defekt, so dass ich nicht im dunklen rauskonnte, zudem schlaf ich so gern lange

(alles EXCUSES)


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

würde den nur abmachen, wenn dein händler dich langsam kennt.
sonst denkt der, das rad ist nicht von ihm und alles wird direkt mal teurer...


----------



## stereotom (28. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> würde den nur abmachen, wenn dein händler dich langsam kennt.
> sonst denkt der, das rad ist nicht von ihm und alles wird direkt mal teurer...



Also ich hab meinen Händler gefragt. Und der hat gesagt, dass ich ihn runter machen darf. Die Preise bleiben trotzdem so niedrig wie bisher...


----------



## beeus (28. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> würde den nur abmachen, wenn dein händler dich langsam kennt.
> sonst denkt der, das rad ist nicht von ihm und alles wird direkt mal teurer...


  das is so ein kleiner laden, der kennt mich schon(hoff ich doch), zudem hab ich ne rechnung und werde wohl kaum mit meinem 2t LTD COMP bei ihm aufkreuzen, das ich woanders gekauft habe.Hab das ding grad weggemacht ging problemlos ab und klebt nun aufm gepäckträger von nem andren bike
würd gern nochmal los, aber klamotten sind in der wäsche, schnief.

Was mach Ihr denn gegen die Kälte um die Halsgegend rum? Klamotten gehen zwar recht weit nach oben und auch enganliegend, allerdings als ich gestern 5-10min stand um unter anderem Fotos zu machen und danach eine Abfahrt mit 60 in der Spitze, bin ich unten fast erfroren,zudem habe ich dann gemerkt, dass ich einfach noch grausame 10km bis nach Hause fahren musste. Das relativ verschwitzt und ausgekühlt. War ein SEHR SEHR unangenehmer *Heimweg. wieso schreibt es denn nun dick

Scheinbar sind meine Handschuhe auch nicht dick genug (Laufhandschuhe)


beeus*


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt, meiner ist auf tretlagerhöhe. mich störts nicht, da eh meistens dreckig 

aber am steuerrohr son gelbes teil würd mich schon stören. 

aber wie heißt es so schön:

jedem das seine und mir das meine


----------



## beeus (28. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie gesagt, meiner ist auf tretlagerhöhe. mich störts nicht, da eh meistens dreckig
> 
> aber am steuerrohr son gelbes teil würd mich schon stören.
> 
> ...



jedem das seine und MIR das meiste (Garfield)


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Januar 2009)

@aux-racing : ..teilzeit heisst das zauberwort ! halb 2 zu hause . zeit für bikes und hunde . alle zufrieden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (28. Januar 2009)

Hey des war nur ein Witz, ich frag dich nicht mein Händler was ich mit meim Rad machen darf. Und wenn der deswegen andere Preise machen würde...


----------



## CopyMaster (28. Januar 2009)

beeus schrieb:


> Was mach Ihr denn gegen die Kälte um die Halsgegend rum?


Ich hab so eine Maske, die man normal unterm Moppedhelm trägt. Keine Ahnung wie das heisst. Ist ziemlich dünn, aber macht für mich den Unterschied, da sie Hals und Ohren abdeckt.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Januar 2009)

Das Teil nennt man Sturmhaube.


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das Teil nennt man Sturmhaube.





kann ich auch nur zu raten.

ist aber aktuell schon wieder zu warm dafür


----------



## RaptorTP (28. Januar 2009)

ich weiß, es ist nicht ganz der richtige Thread dafür, ich hab aber wirklich keinen blassen Dunst, wo ich nach der maximalen Größe an Bremsscheiben für meinen Rahmen schauen soll 

AMS LTD 2008

Bilder spätestens am Samstag , versprochen.
muss sowieso vormittags zum Kumpel - da werd ich das Bike mal schön in Szene setzen.

Meine verglasten Brembeläge heute bei 400°C in den Ofen (nicht daheim, in der Firma - stinkt bissi - bestimmt nicht gesund) - jetzt bremsen die Dinger wieder ohne Ende.


----------



## Groudon (28. Januar 2009)

hab glaube mal gelesen, dass CUBE nur das Fritzz, Stereo und das AMS 125 mit mehr als 160mm hinten ausstattet und es auch nur dort offiziell erlaubt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (28. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> ich weiß, es ist nicht ganz der richtige Thread dafür, ich hab aber wirklich keinen blassen Dunst, wo ich nach der maximalen Größe an Bremsscheiben für meinen Rahmen schauen soll



Guckst Du hier 


oder hier..


----------



## Blaustich (28. Januar 2009)

beeus schrieb:


> Was mach Ihr denn gegen die Kälte um die Halsgegend rum?


Ich hab auch so eine Sturmhaube, die man oben jedoch mit einem kordelzug öffnen und zu einem Stirnband/breiteren Halsband "umbauen" kann. Ist aus Vlies und hält sogar wärmer als mein Schal.


----------



## xerto (28. Januar 2009)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so eine Sturmhaube, die man oben jedoch mit einem kordelzug öffnen und zu einem Stirnband/breiteren Halsband "umbauen" kann. Ist aus Vlies und hält sogar wärmer als mein Schal.



Hab ich auch! Super warm! Leicht handhabbar.

An den Händen habe ich Tauchhandschuhe für Kaltwasser aus dicken Neopren. Funktioniert auch Prima.


----------



## speedy76 (28. Januar 2009)

zum Thema Hals.

Ich trage nen Buff.

Is son Stoffschlauc mt dem man so fast alles machen kann. Gibt es in einer Sommer und einer Winter Ausführung


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn dann Schal Was anderes is mir zu blöd, und >Trails mit 60 aufwärts, sind dann wirklich nicht mehr schön 
@beeus: Klamotten in der Wäsche sind keine Entschuldigung Ich hab heut mit nem Kaputzenpulli, Beinlingen und Fox Short einen auf Downhiller gemacht! (Bilder folgen später/ leider vom Rad und nicht von mir)


----------



## beuze1 (28. Januar 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> wie fährt sich der Sattel??? Welcher ist es denn genau???
> 
> Danke!








hart, sehr hart..







@ agnes 
    das ist  brown anodized
.
.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2009)

So, genug geredet. War heute wieder auf Tour. Das Wetter war optimal um mal Teile des Eifelsteigs zu testen.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/271721]
	
[/URL]

Mehr Fotos gibt`s auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## brilli (28. Januar 2009)

hallo,

hier mein altes cube mit neuen mods.



http://g.imageshack.us/img222/cubeli2.jpg/1/

mfg brilli


----------



## aux-racing (28. Januar 2009)

http://www.sportler.com/sportlerSho...e&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googlebaseclick


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

die kettenfürhrung ist cool 

schonmal gewogen, das gute stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brilli (28. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die kettenfürhrung ist cool
> 
> schonmal gewogen, das gute stück?



gewogen habe ich es nocht nicht, habe keine waage!
der kettenspanner ist von amazing toys.

mfg brilli


----------



## stereotom (28. Januar 2009)

Ist das der Drill Instructor? Gibts den auch irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## citycobra (28. Januar 2009)

Marzi schrieb:


> Garagentor neu gestrichen?


musste für das fotoshooting unbedingt sein. 


@bärbel
vielen dank für die blumen, mir gefallen die xt laufräder auch super. bin aber mal gespannt wie sie sich auf der ersten tour fahren. konnte sie leider im moment noch nicht testen, sondern erstmal nur schrauben.


----------



## Hemme (28. Januar 2009)

Diesen Winter ist ja echt was los hier.
Da muss ich doch auch noch was beisteuern:


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2009)

da würd ich am liebsten gleich mitfahren 

schönes bild


----------



## rockshox12 (28. Januar 2009)

@Hemme
Einfach geile Bilder  wird man echt neidisch!
Was fährst du für Reifen?


----------



## aux-racing (28. Januar 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Diesen Winter ist ja echt was los hier.
> Da muss ich doch auch noch was beisteuern:



das ist top 
super bild, und wo?


----------



## Hemme (28. Januar 2009)

Das war auch in Davos.
Damals mit 2x Nobby Nic.
Jetzt ist gerade 2xIce Spiker montiert.


----------



## brilli (29. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ist das der Drill Instructor? Gibts den auch irgendwo zu kaufen?




hallo,

wenn du mich meinst, dann kannste ihn nur bei ebay mal bekommen!
dieses teil von amazing toys ist ja aus den 90zigern. ich hatte meinen hier im bikemarkt erworben.

mfg brilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (29. Januar 2009)

brilli schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hier mein altes cube mit neuen mods.
> 
> ...



eine schöne Farbe.

Das Blau sieht gut aus..


----------



## wuerfelfreund (29. Januar 2009)

Hier ist meins!
2007er Model mit ein paar Umbauten!


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Januar 2009)

Muss mal hier ganz klar sagen, dass ich noch keine Bikemarke gesehen habe, die so geile Rahmendesigns hinlegt wie Cube. 

Deshalb fahr ich nun mal auch eins


----------



## barbarissima (29. Januar 2009)

@Hemme:
das Bild ist wirklich spitzenmäßig  
Hattest du nicht auch in diesen Schneebilder Thread schon so klasse Pics eingestellt? 

@beuze1:
Wie war die OP?


----------



## RaptorTP (29. Januar 2009)

ist heut irgendeiner von euch durch den Steinheimer (Hanau) Wald gefahren -
hab heut nur ein Bike gesehen, als ich dort unterwegs war

ein cold black Cube *G*

will ein Bild hochladen, das ich euch schon länger schuldig bin  
aber der server der Gallery streikt !  argh !
ich versuchs nachher nochma


----------



## chri55 (29. Januar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> will ein Bild hochladen, das ich euch schon länger schuldig bin
> aber der server der Gallery streikt !  argh !
> ich versuchs nachher nochma



www.666kb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. Januar 2009)

test test


----------



## RaptorTP (29. Januar 2009)

so gehts  

Am See im Steinheimer Wald (Steinbruch)


----------



## brilli (29. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> eine schöne Farbe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die blumen!

mfg brilli


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Januar 2009)

---mein würfelchen


----------



## wuerfelfreund (29. Januar 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> Muss mal hier ganz klar sagen, dass ich noch keine Bikemarke gesehen habe, die so geile Rahmendesigns hinlegt wie Cube.
> 
> Deshalb fahr ich nun mal auch eins


Da muss ich Dir recht geben Janus! Vom Design her macht denen keiner was vor!


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @beuze1:
> Wie war die OP?




danke der Nachfrage
ging gut, alle Schrauben sind Raus..keine abgerissen
und natürlich auch die Höllen-weh-platte..
vor der OP noch ein EKG...
Ruhepuls 146!!
10Uhr in den OP..15Uhr nach Hause

wollte noch Bilder zeigen (Blutige)
aber das Fotoalbum ist malat
.
.


----------



## holmar (29. Januar 2009)

geht doch nichts über sone ordentliche ostheosynthese sach ich mal


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> geht doch nichts über sone ordentliche ostheosynthese sach ich mal



meine Worte..


----------



## Hemme (29. Januar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Hemme:
> das Bild ist wirklich spitzenmäßig
> Hattest du nicht auch in diesen Schneebilder Thread schon so klasse Pics eingestellt?




Jepp, waren von der gleichen Tour.


----------



## wuerfelfreund (30. Januar 2009)

hier nochmal bisschen größer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (30. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> danke der Nachfrage
> ging gut, alle Schrauben sind Raus..keine abgerissen
> und natürlich auch die Höllen-weh-platte..
> vor der OP noch ein EKG...
> ...



geht wieder..

ja manchmal muß auch der Fahrer zum Service..




um Teile wechsel zu lassen..




nein kein Doping..




hoffe das ich in 5 tagen wieder soweit bin, um Bilder vom Biken Posten
zu können..
.


----------



## fasj (30. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> hoffe das ich in 5 tagen wieder soweit bin, um Bilder vom Biken Posten
> zu können..
> .



Übertreibs nicht, deine Schulter ist sicher noch nicht wirklich "stabil".
Der Sommer kommt sicher und da sind die Touren noch schöner ....

be blessed

fasj


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2009)

und schön die titanschrauben ans rad basteln


----------



## Snevern (30. Januar 2009)

Guten Tach wollte mal paar Bilder von mein AUFBAU euch Zeigen !!!













Die nächsten Zwei wochen müsste es Fertig sein 

Gruß Snevern


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2009)

hast du jetzt den FSA steuersatz genommen, oder war der dir zu schwer?

ansonstens siehts sehr geil aus


----------



## Snevern (30. Januar 2009)

Das ist der Fsa aber gemischt mit anderen zusammen
Wiegt 120g davor 145g ohne den großen Konus oben 

Kauf mir aber bald vieleicht nen Syntace der soll ja 99g wiegen 
Und andere kann man auch nett benutzten
Am liebsten hätte ich ein Tune 

Statt dem Unterem großen Lagerkonus(Stahl) habe ich mir einen kleinen gesucht 
Ist dann so aufgebaut wie am Reaction oder usw.

Gruß Snevern


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Januar 2009)

test


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> Guten Tach wollte mal paar Bilder von mein AUFBAU euch Zeigen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig geil!

Was wiegt der Rahmen?!


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> test



warum haste deine bilder wieder rausgenommen?

das stereo ist doch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (30. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Richtig geil!
> 
> Was wiegt der Rahmen?!



Moin der Rahmen wiegt in 20"  1287g ohne Lagerschalen

Gruß Snevern


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Januar 2009)

Neuer Versuch .Hier mal mein schwarzes.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2009)

Schönes Stereo! Selbstaufbau? Ich denke, ja weil nicht viel Serie dran ist.
Top!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Januar 2009)

jmr-biking,haste recht,habe nur Rahmenkit gekauft.Gruss


----------



## xerto (30. Januar 2009)

Was ne saubere Kette!! 

Krieg ich nie hin. 

Höchstens fünf Minuten nach Neukauf und Montage.


----------



## barbarissima (30. Januar 2009)

@snevern und wurzelhoppser:
Ich kann mich gerade gar nicht satt sehen an euren Bikes 

@beuze1:
Hatte mir die Platte und Schrauben um einiges zierlicher vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Januar 2009)

Doch echt, schöne Bilder hier!!
Ich schuld Euch noch welche von Mittwoch!
Sorry, wegen Qualität, das ist das Verbrechen eines Handys-..


----------



## HILLKILLER (30. Januar 2009)

Bei deinem zweiten Bild sieht man wieder mal das Cube deutlich besser ausschaut *g*


----------



## John Oswald (30. Januar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Was ne saubere Kette!!



...jau, besonders die von von snevern! 

.


----------



## volki3 (30. Januar 2009)

Gude!

So, die Teile müßen...??? 




...hier rein...!!! 




Dann kann die neue Bike-Saison kommen 
Also...ran an den Speck und Schrauben.
Wenn es Fertig ist, folgen natürlich noch Bilder!

Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2009)

nett 

hätte nur das shadow anstelle des normalen schaltwerks genommen


----------



## speedy76 (30. Januar 2009)

So, bin wieder zurück und nicht erfrohren   





...und heute endlich ohne Sturz.


----------



## speedy76 (30. Januar 2009)

habe da noch eins. nun auch etwas größer






hatte leider mal wieder nur die Handycam mit


----------



## Snevern (30. Januar 2009)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ...jau, besonders die von von snevern!
> 
> .




LoL das ist meine Kette 





Die hat schon 3 Marathons hinter sich 

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Januar 2009)

wasn das für eine??
bin da leider n bisschen doof was ketten angeht


----------



## Snevern (30. Januar 2009)

Das ist eine KMC Kette "X-9 SL wiegt gekürzt 250ghole mir wenn die fertig ist eine KMC Kette X-10Sl die wiegt dann ca.20g weniger

Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Januar 2009)

deshalb kenn ich sie nicht außer shimano, sram und n paar gängigen kenn ich keine!!


----------



## HILLKILLER (30. Januar 2009)

Huhu, endlich mal wieder ein paar Fotos...

Neu: Hörnchen und Reifen neu (Reifen schon in Sommervorfreude  ) und die Cantibolzen mal abgebastelt, brauch eh keiner...









Und nochmal ne Runde herumgespielt 





Gruß!

Achja: Der Kabelbinder verschwindetdie Woche auchnoch


----------



## Hemme (30. Januar 2009)

Milky-Green ist eine super Farbe und leuchtet sogar im Dunkeln :


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Januar 2009)

das gefühl hab ich auch des öfteren!!!! Man erkennts auch schon auf 200 metern!


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (31. Januar 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "Zeigt her eure Cubes" zu tun?


 

Ich entschuldige mich vielmals!


----------



## xerto (31. Januar 2009)

schöne Bilder


----------



## RaptorTP (31. Januar 2009)

@ HILLKILLER

hasst du 2x 160mm Bremsscheiben drauf ? -- oder sieht das nur so aus.

oder aber du dosierst gerne - korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
Ich werd mir vorne ne 203er drauf machen, Gabel ist bis 210mm frei gegeben 
hinten blockiert es sowieso bei zuviel druck *G* (hab leider keine Centerlock) - nuja


----------



## chri55 (31. Januar 2009)

naja, wenn er gar keine braucht ist das weniger sinnvoll. schließlich ist das alles (rotierdendes!) Gewicht. aber wer lieber großen Scheiben vertraut, soll machen


----------



## RaptorTP (31. Januar 2009)

hab es ihm ja nicht vorgeschlagen - will ich mir drauf machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (31. Januar 2009)

hey..hab ich auch vor 

schön 203mm windcutter 

jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen adapter..


----------



## HILLKILLER (31. Januar 2009)

Ja hallo, ja sind stinknormale 160er Scheiben.
Ist noch auseichend (fahr ja nicht im Hochalpinen).
Wäre die Gabel und der Rahmen sicher nicht froh über viel mehr Durchmesser. 
Und bei nem XC Bike würde auf jeden Fall ne 8" Paarung wenig Sinn machen.
Bin da ehr Klassikfreund -> 140-160 XC ->ab 180 DH oder FR.
Aber wenn mir wer ne Martha-Kombi mit 180mm schenkt nehm ich die auch *g*

Gruß!


----------



## PhoEnjX (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo hier erstmal ein kleines Einsteiger Bild von meinem heute (endlich) abgeholtem Cube AMS 125 K18...

Morgen geht es auf die erste große Ausfahrt, ich hoffe das Wetter wird wenigstens noch ein wenig besser!...

Also, euch allen ein schönes Wochenende, Bis Dann...


----------



## acid-driver (31. Januar 2009)

sieht man ja nicht allzuviel drauf :/

aber glückwunsch zu dem rad 

sind das fat alberts, die du dir hast draufmachen lassen?


----------



## Nibbelspanner (31. Januar 2009)

2 dinge sehe ich dennoch,

die gleiche bettwäsche habe ich auch

und du musst mal wieder staubsaugen


----------



## speedy76 (31. Januar 2009)

hier sollen ja schließlich Bilder rein





solangsam kanns dan auch mal wieder wärmer werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (31. Januar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> danke der Nachfrage
> ging gut, alle Schrauben sind Raus..keine abgerissen
> und natürlich auch die Höllen-weh-platte..
> vor der OP noch ein EKG...
> ...



hi
hab ich drin gehabt claviculafraktur (schlüsselbein) aber beim motocross passiert.


----------



## Tintera (31. Januar 2009)

Laß dir beim nächsten Mal Schrauben mit Feingewinde verpassen, dann kannst diese gleich fürs Bike verwenden....


----------



## aux-racing (31. Januar 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> Laß dir beim nächsten Mal Schrauben mit Feingewinde verpassen, dann kannst diese gleich fürs Bike verwenden....



ja mach ich das nächste mal.
man glaubt gar nicht wie stabil sone platte ist.
gar nicht so einfach zu verbiegen.
top material für special parts am bike


----------



## HILLKILLER (31. Januar 2009)

tip mal auf ne Ti-Al Legierung


----------



## aux-racing (31. Januar 2009)

übrigens
hier mal meine kettenführung
marke slm N814


----------



## Nibbelspanner (31. Januar 2009)

*ich hab mein fritzz noch nicht mal komplett aufgebaut und denke schon an farbliche umgestaltung*

*wobei ich das giftgrün ja auch mag*

jemand ne idee wie man den grünen klarlack (NEIN...es ist nicht eloxiert) runterbekommt ohne die pulverschicht zu beschädigen?

ein guter lackierer könnte farblichen klarlack nach wunsch auftragen...mit maskierfolie und so...


----------



## Groudon (31. Januar 2009)

wow oO das rot-orange sieht ja mal HAMMER aus <3=) kann man sich glatt reinverlieben ^^ ist das eine gephotoshoptes bild oda gabs ds Fritzz echt mal so?


----------



## Nibbelspanner (31. Januar 2009)

ok ok...

letztens bei mir im bambusgarten


----------



## Groudon (31. Januar 2009)

wahnsinnig geil ^^ is das ein Stangenrahmen oda hat den sich jmd so machen lassen?


----------



## PhoEnjX (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo, habe nochmal eine Frage zum Bild hochladen...Wie bekomme ich die hier so groß rein?  ...

Ich weiß, auf meinem ersten Bild war nicht allzu viel zu sehen...Ja, der Keller wird nächste Woche auch mal ausgemistet...

Ich mache Morgen gffs. noch ein paar schönere Fotos vom Bike...

Also, Liebe Grüße

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuub (31. Januar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> ok ok...
> 
> letztens bei mir im bambusgarten



Sieht so Computermäßig bearbeitet aus 
Die Spuren links vom Vorder- und Hinterrad passen so gar nicht zusamm' +g+


----------



## Nibbelspanner (31. Januar 2009)

sorry...

ist natürlich ein fake...

ich kann ganz gut mit photoshop umgehen


aufgrund des großen interesses an dieser farbkombination (schwarz-orange) kann ich aber sehen wo die allgemeinen vorlieben liegen.

warum sollte man solche vorlieben nicht sammeln und die erkenntnisse einem CUBE-ENTWICKLER mitteilen.

ich arbeite bei yamaha und da kommen regelmäßig die japaner nach deutschland um nach unsren lieblingsfarben zu fragen...und die setzen die ergebnisse der umfrage wirklich um.

sorry das dieses thema evtl. etwas off-topic ist.


----------



## PhoEnjX (31. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ...sind das fat alberts, die du dir hast draufmachen lassen?



Hallo!...Dankeschön erstmal...Nein, es sind die gängigen Nobby Nics, obwohl ich mir geraden icht sicher bin ob es 2.25 oder 2.3-2.4 Reifen sind...die kamen mir gestern auch dicker und anders vor als ich sie das letzte mal gesehen habe...

Naja, LG

Sven


----------



## Musicman (1. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> ich kann ganz gut mit photoshop umgehen



Naja, von "gut" ist das noch einiges entfernt.


----------



## aux-racing (1. Februar 2009)

aber wenn sdas fritzz in der farbkombi so gäbe wär schon nicht schlecht !!!
auf der anderen seite hätte ich da beim händler echte probleme gehabt bei der entscheidung zwischen den beiden farben.
ist also von der seite wieder besser das es das so nicht gab.


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Naja, von "gut" ist das noch einiges entfernt.


 

machs besser

ich hab mir nicht viel zeit nehmen wollen.
aber schneide mal nen fahrrad samt speichen aus


----------



## Musicman (1. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> machs besser


 Hab ich das behauptet?



> ich hab mir nicht viel zeit nehmen wollen.
> aber schneide mal nen fahrrad samt speichen aus



Ach, das kann Photoshop nicht?

Egal...


----------



## acid-driver (1. Februar 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Hab ich das behauptet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bitte nicht streiten im foto-fred 

gut, man hätte das rad etwas dunkler machen können, aber von der idee her wars doch ganz gut


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

ich muß mich mit gefälschten fotos trösten

könnte auch meine brocken in den garten schmeissen und knipsen.

bisher habe ich rahmen, laufräder, achse hinten, bremsen, reifen.

vom fertigen radel nicht mehr all zu weit entfernt.

kopfzerbrechen macht mir die entscheidung der gabel...warte mal den test in der zeitschrift "Bike" ab.

@musicman
wenn ich dein fahrrad seh mach ich dir kratzer rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (1. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> @musicman
> wenn ich dein fahrrad seh mach ich dir kratzer rein



Dann hast du mindestens 2 Tage kein Bild und kein Ton ^^


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Februar 2009)

Nimm einfach die Gabel die dir sowohl technisch als auch optisch, sowie markentechnisch am sympatischsten ist. Denn hab sowohl mit Testsiegern schlechte als auch mit nicht sogut bewerteten Teilen gute Erfahrung gemacht 

sagt der der keine Bike mehr kauft


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Februar 2009)

Achja Bilder:

Weil die Qualli soo schlecht is gibts die nur in klein


----------



## beuze1 (1. Februar 2009)

wenn ich schon selber im Moment nicht fahren kann..
dann zeigt mir wenigstens Bilder..


http://img6.myimg.de/100127888c90.jpg
.
.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2009)

schon wieder so ein "ohne Helm fahrer"


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> schon wieder so ein "ohne Helm fahrer"


"Ohne-Helm-Steher"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (1. Februar 2009)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> "Ohne-Helm-Steher"!



"mit-helm-am-lenker-steher"


----------



## aux-racing (1. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> wenn ich schon selber im Moment nicht fahren kann..
> dann zeigt mir wenigstens Bilder..
> 
> 
> ...



woh, im ersten moment dachte ich das ist doch http://www.imdb.com/media/rm580622336/nm0000560 

super pic


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Nimm einfach die Gabel die dir sowohl technisch als auch optisch, sowie markentechnisch am sympatischsten ist.


 
finde marzocchi optisch schön(schwarze standrohre)...lese aber nur schlechtes.
rock-shox domain hat diese karton-farbenen standrohre und wiegt 3 kilo...uff, ist aber technisch besser.

noch mal nen fake
ja ich weiss, wird langsam langweilig, aber wegen den nörglern hab ichs noch mal besser gemacht.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Februar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> woh, im ersten moment dachte ich das ist doch http://www.imdb.com/media/rm580622336/nm0000560
> 
> super pic



 der gute Nick..


@ die anderen..
ich fahr nicht ohne...
das war ein längerer Fotostopp und bis dahin sah es so aus..

http://img6.myimg.de/1001306d1774.jpg


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> der gute Nick..
> 
> 
> @ die anderen..
> ...


 



ich packe gleich auch mein metall aufn tisch...
n guter fahrer muß sowas erlebt haben...bei mir offener schienbein-bruch

hier...bitte schön!

hatte ich 10 jahre aus faulheit und bammel vor der OP mit mir rumgetragen.
ungeheure abnutzung an den schraubenköpfen, war wohl ständig in torsion.
ist noch nicht aus titan...eher schwer, könnte chrommoli sein...keine ahnung.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> hatte ich 10 jahre aus faulheit und bammel vor der OP mit mir rumgetragen.




Mädchen, 
au wenn das barbarissima liest gibts ärger


----------



## r19andre (1. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit,

wäre jetzt eigentlich fahrfertig, warte aber noch auf andere Laufräder die ich mir erst nächsten Monat erlauben kann 

Hier mal Stand der Dinge





















so, jetzt feuer frei

ach ja, solange die neuen Räder noch nicht da sind muss dieses hier fürn Winter herhalten





Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Mädchen,


 
grrrrr...bring mich nicht zur weißglut.
von wegen *MÄDCHEN, *das ding war nach 10 jahren dermaßen mit dem knochen verwachsen das die mitnem dicken hammer und meißel hantieren mussten.
und das alles bei spinaler (rückenmarks) beteubung...

das gute war...ich konnte zusehen

ICH BIN EIN MANN!


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

Marta sieht schick aus...in rot eloxiert


----------



## acid-driver (1. Februar 2009)

da liefern sich ja zwei nen wettstreit: 

wer baut das schönste elite 

wenn beide fertig sind, bitte mal beide zusammen reinstellen, zwecks vergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (1. Februar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> wäre jetzt eigentlich fahrfertig, warte aber noch auf andere Laufräder die ich mir erst nächsten Monat erlauben kann
> 
> ...



herrje
sind das livefotos??
bei uns siehts im moment so aus wenn ich rausschau


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (1. Februar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> bei uns siehts im moment so aus wenn ich rausschau


Beneidenswert! Wo ist das denn?
Hier hat es gerade auch mal angefangen zu schneien, und bei dem Frost bleibt der Schnee sogar mal liegen! Nur blöd, dass ich meine Tour eben nach 2 km abbrechen musste weil meine Sattelklemmung Ärger machte.


----------



## aux-racing (1. Februar 2009)

thüringer wald- sozusagen im grünen herz deutschlands


----------



## r19andre (1. Februar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> herrje
> sind das livefotos??
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## beuze1 (1. Februar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> thüringer wald- sozusagen im grünen herz deutschlands



wie sagte Helmut nochmal...
Blühende Landschaften...


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Februar 2009)

@aux ... ja , die rot eloxierte bremse is echt ne wucht . hab die auch an nem weisse fully ... aber ich muss nochmal sagen - auf deisen bildern kommts noch deutlicher raus - in verbindung mit dem gänzlich anderen rot des rahmens ..neeeee.... is echt ´n stilbruch ... (find´ich ...) greez , k.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2009)

Das Elite ist richtig schön! 
Was wiegt es?!


----------



## speedy76 (1. Februar 2009)

Das Elite is wirklich gelungen   Was sind n das für Pedale  

Bei uns schneits schon wieder  

aber ich hab da noch n Bild 





.... ja ich gebe zu meine weiße Trinkflasche passt besser. aber die findet man im schnee besser


----------



## barbarissima (1. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Mädchen,
> au wenn das barbarissima liest gibts ärger


 
Ich habs gelesen  Alter Angeber 

Bin ja auch schwer beeindruckt von dem ganzen Zeugs, was sie euch in die Knochen gebohrt haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber ich bin mit meinem blauen Auge auch schon ganz zufrieden  (Ihr ahnt ja nicht, was ich mir seit letztem Sonntag für Sprüche anhören muss )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (1. Februar 2009)

@ Nibbelspanner

ich hoffe du verträgst Kritik.

Denn damit angeben die OP überlebt zu haben, weil man vor Angst 10 Jahre gewartet hat - klingt für mich nicht gerade sinnig.


----------



## barbarissima (1. Februar 2009)

@r19andre:

Dein Bike ist schon ein Hammerteil. 
Mein Blick fiel gerade als erstes auf die Truvativ noir. Die hätte ich auch gerne  
Hast du dich eigentlich schon mal zum Gewicht von dem Rad geäußert?


----------



## r19andre (1. Februar 2009)

Nabend,

@all, danke für die Blumen bzw. die geäußerte Kritik. Kann und werde ich mit leben. Mir gefällts trotzdem 

Gewicht liegt noch bei ca. 9,25kg
Mit den anderen Rädern/Reifen gehen nochmal ca. 450g runter.

Aber trampeln muss ich trotzdem noch 

Schönen Abend noch

Andre

PS: Pedale sind von Exustar (preiswert und leicht) 220g


----------



## aux-racing (1. Februar 2009)

musste das fritzz mal umpositionieren, es scharrt mir langsam den teppich durch weil das nu endlich wieder raus will 
aber ich muss auf mein 2tes cube im keller noch ausweichen


----------



## Nibbelspanner (1. Februar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> @ Nibbelspanner
> 
> ich hoffe du verträgst Kritik.
> 
> Denn damit angeben die OP überlebt zu haben, weil man vor Angst 10 Jahre gewartet hat - klingt für mich nicht gerade sinnig.


 
null problemo....zerkratze auch dein rad
immerhin sehe ich mich selbst als langzeit studie.
hat das ding doch 10 jahre lang schmerzen verursacht.
als es dann raus war fühlte ich mich wie neu geboren...den effekt haste nicht wenn dus metall schon rechtzeitig rausmachen lässt


----------



## barbarissima (1. Februar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> musste das fritzz mal umpositionieren, es scharrt mir langsam den teppich durch weil das nu endlich wieder raus will
> aber ich muss auf mein 2tes cube im keller noch ausweichen


 
Geschmackvolle Wohnzimmerdeko 
Nicht so spießig wie diese Stehlampen oder Beistelltischchen, mit denen andere Leute ihren Wohnbereich immer verschandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (2. Februar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> wäre jetzt eigentlich fahrfertig, warte aber noch auf andere Laufräder die ich mir erst nächsten Monat erlauben kann
> 
> ...



Wat macht n das Scale hier?  *duckundweg*


----------



## Danielsan79 (2. Februar 2009)

Der Elite Rahmen gefällt, ich hätte aber nicht rot eloxiert genommen da der Rahmen mehr orange ist. Es sind stark verschiedene Rot Töne.



> Nicht so spießig wie diese Stehlampen oder Beistelltischchen, mit denen andere Leute ihren Wohnbereich immer verschandeln



Es gibt auch richtig geile Beistelltische die nach was aussehen


----------



## fissenid (2. Februar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


>



Herrliches Bike....... da blüht das Hez auf...... toll gemacht.... und welche Laufräde gibt es??? Tune? DT Swiss???


----------



## r19andre (2. Februar 2009)

Hey,
die rot eloxierten Teile hatte ich schon am Sting und in Kombination mit alle rot elox. Teilen sieht es in Natura gar nicht schlecht aus. Hatte auch erst bedenken...
Und das rote dekor am Rahmen ist auch viel dunkler wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen.

LRS wird Tune mit ZTR Race Felgen, vielleicht auch noch rote Naben. Schaut bei sneevern geil aus

Andre


----------



## Snevern (2. Februar 2009)

Deshalb habe ich sie mir auch geholt 

Ja aber wenn meins Fertig ist müsste es um ca. 8,3 wiegen 

Achso ich brauche nur noch Kettenblätter und Tubless Kit dann ist es Fertig

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Spalthammer (2. Februar 2009)

@speedy76
Tolles Rad und schöne Gegend 
was will man mehr!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2009)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> @speedy76
> Tolles Rad und schöne Gegend
> was will man mehr!



Ein Bild auf dem man etwas sieht!


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Februar 2009)

Sommer!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sommer!



Wo?! Ich komme


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre schon mit Sonne zufrieden  (man wird ja bescheiden im Laufe des Winters )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanni_84 (2. Februar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> in Kombination mit allen rot elox. Teilen sieht es in Natura gar nicht schlecht aus.



Lüg doch nicht! 


...Hätteste mal das Set in Teamline-Lackierung genommen


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2009)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Lüg doch nicht!
> 
> 
> ...Hätteste mal das Set in Teamline-Lackierung genommen


 
Die Blackline-Lackierung sieht genial aus!


----------



## Hanni_84 (2. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Blackline-Lackierung sieht genial aus!



Unbestritten! Sehr geil! 
Aber das rote Eloxal beißt sich nunmal ein wenig mit dem roten Lack. Und bei der Teamlackierung ist zumindest weniger rot lackiert...

Ansonsten ist das Rad, um das es geht über jeden Zweifel erhaben und wird mir beim ein oder anderen Marathon gehörig um die Ohren fliegen. Liegt aber mehr am Fahrer, als am Rad


----------



## acid-driver (2. Februar 2009)

naja mir gefällt die teamline lackierung irgendwie garnicht 

aber dafür sind die lacke ja da, dass sie unterschiedlichen geschmäckern gefallen sollen


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild :


----------



## xerto (2. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bild... 


Nur, warum ist das Fahrrad so klein...?


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Schönes Bild...
> 
> 
> Nur, warum ist das Fahrrad so klein...?


 
Da fall ich nicht so tief


----------



## xerto (2. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da fall ich nicht so tief



BMW Fahrerin, oder? 

Dicke Reifen drauf, tiefer gelegt und dann ab die Post.. in die Mountains...


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> BMW Fahrerin, oder?
> 
> Dicke Reifen drauf, tiefer gelegt und dann ab die Post.. in die Mountains...


 
Schön wärs... 

Eher untergroß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (2. Februar 2009)

das nächste mal machst du aber auch deine Fußspuren weg.


barbarissima schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Bild :


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> das nächste mal machst du aber auch deine Fußspuren weg.


 
Banause 

Die habe ich natürlich aus bilddramaturgischen Gründen extra da hin gemacht


----------



## mamue (2. Februar 2009)

So, war am Freitag auch mal wieder etwas unterwegs:





Schöne Eisplatten, da freut man sich doch, das man Spikes drauf hat 















Extra paar kleine Baumstämme rausgesucht


----------



## aux-racing (2. Februar 2009)

achhh,ja......träum


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Februar 2009)

mein rucksack is jezt fr die canon groß genug - bald kommen auch von meiner seite ACTION bilder!!
Schee des Bilderl!


----------



## Meisi (2. Februar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> achhh,ja......träum



Sommerloch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> achhh,ja......träum


 
Wo ist das denn?????


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2009)

ich würde mal auf dieses nette Fleckchen tippen


----------



## beuze1 (2. Februar 2009)

ja das nenn ich mal ne schöne auswahl an Strecken..
tolle sache




.
.


----------



## agnes (2. Februar 2009)

gibt schon nette ecken in deutschland.


----------



## audioTom (2. Februar 2009)

Endlich da! Aber echt schlimme Pedale Sorry für die schlechte Quali, is nur nen Handy, für ne gescheite Cam ist nun kein Geld mehr da


----------



## agnes (2. Februar 2009)

wie und dann kein geld mehr da?

was hat das gute stück gekostet?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2009)

Kein Geld aber so ein Fernseher


----------



## Dommes84 (2. Februar 2009)

@ Mamue

Ist dein Bike so klein oder fällen die bei im Wald Mammutbäume?


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich würde mal auf dieses nette Fleckchen tippen



jetzt rad mal wo ich im August bei 42° im Schatten (leider gabs auf der gesammten Wanderung überhaupt keinen) 2 Stunden lang im gleisenden Sonnenlicht steil nach oben gewandert bin?=?



rechts is sowas änliches (man siehts nicht), wie auf dem Bild, aber nich das gleiche... Obwohl bearbeitet könnts hinkommen


----------



## mamue (2. Februar 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> @ Mamue
> 
> Ist dein Bike so klein oder fällen die bei im Wald Mammutbäume?




Maßstab 4:1, Schrumpf-O-Mat 5000 vom Gnomeningenieur um die Ecke 

Das war so die "Große-Ecke", die Stämme haben mich fasziniert, da dachte ich, muss ich gleich mal mein Bike raufstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2009)

Was ne Gegend  

Habe erst auf den zweiten Blick das kleine Männeken unten links entdeckt. Bist du das?


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Februar 2009)

ne, ich hab auch noch bilder mit mir, muss ich moirgen mal hochladen


----------



## beuze1 (2. Februar 2009)

ich will auch wieder raus..

Isny




aber die Wunde zwickt noch zu arg..


----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2009)

audioTom schrieb:


> Endlich da! Aber echt schlimme Pedale Sorry für die schlechte Quali, is nur nen Handy, für ne gescheite Cam ist nun kein Geld mehr da



So ein schönes Cube kann mann sogar mit dem Bleistift zeichnen und es sieht noch gut aus.. 

 Ein schönes Bike


----------



## barbarissima (3. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich will auch wieder raus..
> ...
> 
> 
> aber die Wunde zwickt noch zu arg..


 
So wie´s ausschaut kriegen wir heute wieder herrliches Bikewetter 

Leih dir Nachbars Bello und lauf ne Runde um den See


----------



## Tauchsieder (3. Februar 2009)

so. hier ist mein cube.

hab den rahmen in dem laden gekauft, wo man mir sagte, sie hätten kein fullyrahmen mit cantisockel. aber dank meiner hartnäckigkeit und dem geschulten auge (da ist doch so ein dingelchen an den sitzstreben ... ),
gepaart mit dem laufradsatz und dem satz avid-bremsen im keller, kamen wir dann doch ins geschäft. es gibt halt geschäfte, die wissen nicht, was sie verkaufen und man muss sie geradezu beknien, bis man das bekommt, was sie haben.

die besonderheiten in zwei punkten zusammengefasst:

avid v-brakes
xtr laufradsatz


----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bike...

Aber wieso V-Brakes? Wegen dem Gewicht? 

ist das den so ein Vorteil? Ich war ganz froh die Dinger los zu werden..


----------



## Hanni_84 (3. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Aber wieso V-Brakes? Wegen dem Gewicht?



Würde mich wundern, das XMS ist ja nicht gerade leicht. Da würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt anfangen an den Bremsen Gewicht zu sparen


----------



## agnes (3. Februar 2009)

v brakes quichtschen nicht. bekommen kein fadind. das ist doch schonmal ein großer vorteil gegenüber disk bremsen.

möchte meine fomula the one nicht mehr missen aber so schlecht waren v brakes nun wirklich nciht. habe meine magura hs33 immer noch im keller liegen. schick in geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (3. Februar 2009)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, das XMS ist ja nicht gerade leicht. Da würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt anfangen an den Bremsen Gewicht zu sparen



Wenn er nur den Rahmen gekauft hat und den Rest an Teilen hatte kann ich das verstehen.

Hab auf meinem Winterrad mit dem ich zur Arbeit fahre LEIDER auch nur V-Brake´s. Ein Upgrade kommt kostenmässig nicht in Frage, aber im Winter bei Schnee und Matsch hätte ich auch gerne Scheiben.

Bin frühre mit HS33 auch gut über die Alpen gekommen oder Marathon gefahren.

fasj


----------



## Hanni_84 (3. Februar 2009)

ich hab doch gar nicht die funktionstüchtigkeit von v-brakes angezweifelt - fahre sie ja selber an einem meiner räder. nur die vermutung von "xerto", dass die v-brakes an einem relativ schweren fully (in diesem fall dem xms) aus *gewichtsgründen* montiert sind, habe ich in frage gestellt.


----------



## fasj (3. Februar 2009)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> ich hab doch gar nicht die funktionstüchtigkeit von v-brakes angezweifelt - fahre sie ja selber an einem meiner räder. nur die vermutung von "xerto", dass die v-brakes an einem relativ schweren fully (in diesem fall dem xms) aus *gewichtsgründen* montiert sind, habe ich in frage gestellt.



Sorry,  war auch nicht wirklich als mecker gemeint, sondern nur meine Meinung.
Falschen Knopf "Zitieren" gedrückt.

fasj


----------



## Tauchsieder (3. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Wenn er nur den Rahmen gekauft hat und den Rest an Teilen hatte kann ich das verstehen.
> 
> fasj



volltreffer. 

hatte nur den rahmen gebraucht. der rest war im keller. und da ich kein "sinlge-trailer" bin, sondern mehr "waldautobahnfahrer" kommt es bei mir auch nicht so auf die bremsen an.


----------



## Hanni_84 (3. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Sorry, war auch nicht wirklich als mecker gemeint



Habs auch nicht so aufgefasst 

Aber "Tauchsieder" hat den Sachverhalt ja auch geklärt


----------



## agnes (3. Februar 2009)

ist aber dennoch ein schicker rahmen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (3. Februar 2009)

gefällt mir auch sehr


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2009)

Das schwarz/silber des XMS-Rahmen gefällt mir auch sehr. Damit könnte man ein schönes Bike aufbauen.

Meine Überlegung: der alte Sattel weg, die Klingel weg, statt den Avid V-Brakes schöne schwarze Formula K24 Scheibenbremse und die restlichen Komponenten wie Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker usw. in schlichtem Schwarz oder schönes Carbon ins Spiel bringen. 
Aber das könnte etwas im Preis ausarten.


----------



## Tauchsieder (3. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das schwarz/silber des XMS-Rahmen gefällt mir auch sehr. Damit könnte man ein schönes Bike aufbauen.
> 
> Meine Überlegung: der alte Sattel weg, die Klingel weg, statt den Avid V-Brakes schöne schwarze Formula K24 Scheibenbremse und die restlichen Komponenten wie Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker usw. in schlichtem Schwarz oder schönes Carbon ins Spiel bringen.
> Aber das könnte etwas im Preis ausarten.



danke an alle für das lob.

zum alten sattel ... der ist wie ein altes sofa. 
die klingel kann auch auf keinen fall weg. da krieg ich ärger hier mit meinem kollegen. der beschwert sich immer, dass die radfahrer nie klingeln.

die avid können auch nicht weg für scheibenbremsen, weil dann müssten ja auch andere laufräder dran.

sattelstütze, vorbau und lenker ... passen, also bleiben sie.

bemerkenswert sind übrigens auch noch die sackschweren und saubilligen reifen. ich glaube, das stück für 9,95. da kann ich auch stundenlang über asphalt fahren, ohne dass mein herz wegen der abgefahrenen stollen blutet.


----------



## fasj (3. Februar 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> die klingel kann auch auf keinen fall weg. da krieg ich ärger hier mit meinem kollegen. der beschwert sich immer, dass die radfahrer nie klingeln.




Den Kommentar kenne ich, aber es gibt schönere auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel 

fasj


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> danke an alle für das lob.
> 
> zum alten sattel ... der ist wie ein altes sofa.
> die klingel kann auch auf keinen fall weg. da krieg ich ärger hier mit meinem kollegen. der beschwert sich immer, dass die radfahrer nie klingeln.
> ...



An sich waren es ja keine Verbesserungsvorschläge von mir. So wie dein Bike ist erfüllt es auf jedenfall seinen Zweck und es gefällt mir (der Rahmen). Ich war nur so vor mir her am philosophieren, was man alles tauschen könnte, wenn viel Geld da wäre.


----------



## Tauchsieder (3. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Den Kommentar kenne ich, aber es gibt schönere auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel
> 
> fasj



"kleiner geldbeutel" ...

die klingel gab's ... lang, lang ists her ... mal an einem rad, das völlig verwahrlost in einem hinterhof stand und von mir quasi aufgebaut und gepflegt wurde. irgendwann ist's dann halt doch kaputt gegangen. heul.

die klingel ist das letzte überbleibsel dieses einst so geliebten rades, hat einen super sound und wird vor allem gehört. was bei vielen billigprodukten nicht der fall ist. bevor ich also eine billigere dran mache, rufe ich lieber "klingel, klingel". das kommt immer gut an.


----------



## Tauchsieder (3. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> An sich waren es ja keine Verbesserungsvorschläge von mir. So wie dein Bike ist erfüllt es auf jedenfall seinen Zweck und es gefällt mir (der Rahmen). Ich war nur so vor mir her am philosophieren, was man alles tauschen könnte, wenn viel Geld da wäre.



ja also so gesehen hast du natürlich völlig recht. und dann muss man noch in der passenden gegend wohnen und ausreichend zeit haben.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> ...rufe ich lieber "klingel, klingel". das kommt immer gut an.



hier bei uns nicht so


----------



## colnagoboris (3. Februar 2009)

Das Super - Wetter heute ließ mich fast über dem Boden schweben,
 einfach nur Geil !!!


----------



## colnagoboris (3. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hier bei uns nicht so




Oooooooooooooooh ja, echt zu aaaarg, hier in Mannheim kann es passieren daß man beim spätestens 10.ten Fußgänger mit hallo - hallo rufen auch mal hallo - hallo auf die Mütze kriegt.
Ich hatte 1-2 tage ne´ Klingel montiert, aber die gehört einfach nicht an mein Cube, sieht auch so SCH....e aus !!!
Also wieder weg mit dem ding und ohne Klingel oder "gerufe" Geräuschlos an den Fußgängern vorbei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2009)

Trillerpfeife oder ein kleines Glöckchen funktioniert auch  

Aber eine Billy verschandelt doch kein Rad  oder hattest du etwas in dieser Art montiert


----------



## barbarissima (3. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe, ihr habt die Sonne heute alle genutzt und seid ab in den Wald


----------



## barbarissima (3. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Trillerpfeife oder ein kleines Glöckchen funktioniert auch
> 
> Aber eine Billy verschandelt doch kein Rad  oder hattest du etwas in dieser Art montiert


 
Ich glaube, ich nehme die Trillerpfeife  Da ist der Weg bestimmt ruckzuck frei


----------



## colnagoboris (3. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Trillerpfeife oder ein kleines Glöckchen funktioniert auch
> 
> Aber eine Billy verschandelt doch kein Rad  oder hattest du etwas in dieser Art montiert



Neeeeeeeeeeee, aber zugegeben, die Schildkröten - Kinderklingel lässt sich nicht mehr toppen !!!
So´ne Billy ist "eigentlich" okay, wenn ich jedoch mal ne´Klingel brauchte, vergass ich meißt daß ich so´ne Tröööte am Lenker hatte.
Seither ziert sie mein zukünftiges Stadtrad.


----------



## mahaju (3. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr habt die Sonne heute alle genutzt und seid ab in den Wald



Was isr das deb für ein Modell von Cube??
LG
Maurice


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2009)

steht doch in ihrem profil:

ams 125 k24


----------



## mahaju (3. Februar 2009)

Stimmt sry


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Februar 2009)

Also wirklich barbarissimas rad muss man kennen !
Heut war schönes Wetter; dumm nur das ich noch Schule habe! Konnt aber dann gegen halb 5 los und bin mal ne Stunde (13km/510hm) zügig gefahrn, und hab festgestellt, dass ich fast 10 minuten über den Winter verloren hab!! Deshalb fahr ich die Strecke täglich absofort, bis ich wieder einigermaßen im Takt bin 
Hab Euch auch nen Bildchen mitgebracht:



Wg. Klingel: Also bei uns in Heidelberg sind eigtl. alle gelassen und nen einfaches "tschuldigung", oder "servus" langt! Hatte auch mal ne Klingel dran. Da ich mein Rad runterzus aber eher als Freerider nutze (heute max 50 km/h; Trail!!) kam mir die schon nach einer Tour entgegen und war dahin! Daher: Nie wiedeer!!


----------



## rockshox12 (3. Februar 2009)

@ Andi 3001

Deine Klicks sind ja beidseitig, hast du die Cleeds die nach oben, links, rechts auslösen?

Ansonsten schickes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. Februar 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> @ Andi 3001
> Deine Klicks sind ja beidseitig, hast du die Cleeds die nach oben, links, rechts auslösen


----------



## barbarissima (3. Februar 2009)

@Andi:
Das Milky Green passt klasse zum Wald  
Für meins brauche ich immer ne Wiese oder Schnee als Kontrast. Von dem sieht man gar nichts mehr, wenn ich es an einen Baum stelle


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Oooooooooooooooh ja, echt zu aaaarg, hier in Mannheim kann es passieren daß man beim spätestens 10.ten Fußgänger mit hallo - hallo rufen auch mal hallo - hallo auf die Mütze kriegt.
> Ich hatte 1-2 tage ne´ Klingel montiert, aber die gehört einfach nicht an mein Cube, sieht auch so SCH....e aus !!!
> Also wieder weg mit dem ding und ohne Klingel oder "gerufe" Geräuschlos an den Fußgängern vorbei !!!



Klingeln in der Eifel nützt auch nicht viel. Viele penetrante Wandertourisen glauben, dass die Eifel mit ihren Maaren ihnen alleine gehört. Und wenn man Achtung oder ähnlichs ruft, stehen sie kurz vorm Herzinfarkt und springen überall hin, nur nicht zur Seite. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen und meisten klappts mit den Wanderern. 

Ergo: Klingel wird oft überhört und sieht :kotz: am Bike aus = unnötiger Ballast


----------



## Dommes84 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir das spitzen Wetter natürlich auch nicht entgehen lassen und bin direkt nach der Arbeit knapp 30 km durch denn Wald gepeezt. Unterwegs kam ich dann an diesem übergroßen Schlagloch vorbei.
Schade das grade kein gutes Licht mehr war.


----------



## speedy76 (3. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ein Bild auf dem man etwas sieht!



kann ja nich jeder ne EOS mitrumschleppen,..... ich gehe halt doch lieber Biken  

werde mich aber dann auch veruchen zu bemühen


----------



## marco_m (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

war am letzten Sonntag bei vereisten Verhältnissen (leider) auch unterwegs.
Fazit : Oberschenkelhalsbruch nach einem Sturz 

Melde mich dann mit Cube-Bildern im Frühling wieder 

Also seit schön vorsichtig und geniesst weiterhin das Winterbiken !!


Gruss Marco

N.B.: Sorry da Beitrag ohne Foto, ergab sich auf dieser Tour irgendwie nicht eins zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dommes84 (3. Februar 2009)

Autschhhhhhhhhh!
Ich wünsche gute Besserung.


----------



## barbarissima (3. Februar 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> war am letzten Sonntag bei vereisten Verhältnissen (leider) auch unterwegs.
> Fazit : Oberschenkelhalsbruch nach einem Sturz
> ...


 
Och nee, du hast dein Bike doch noch gar nicht so lange  Wünsche dir auch ne schnelle Heilung 

Und nächsten Winter gibts als Erstes ein paar Spikes


----------



## cubedriver78 (3. Februar 2009)

@marco_m Gute Besserung!

Thema Klingel: Habe mir heute ne ganz spezielle 'Klingel' besorgt



Bin ja mal gespannt wie das Ding die Leute vorwarnt


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Februar 2009)

Ach du hast sie , nachdem du sie dir so lang gewünscht hast? Cool!...Seht ihr, wenn man so mit fahrer hat hat sich des Thema klingel eh!!


----------



## cubedriver78 (3. Februar 2009)

@Andi 3001    Wird mal wieder Zeit zusammen Biken zu gehen.

Liege gerade mit ner Grippe im Bett...mich hat es voll erwischt:-(

Hatte aber heute Mittag noch die Zeit das Laufrad und die Nabe zum einspeichen weg zu bringen


----------



## regenrohr (3. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Klingeln in der Eifel nützt auch nicht viel. Viele penetrante Wandertourisen glauben, dass die Eifel mit ihren Maaren ihnen alleine gehört. Und wenn man Achtung oder ähnlichs ruft, stehen sie kurz vorm Herzinfarkt und springen überall hin, nur nicht zur Seite. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen und meisten klappts mit den Wanderern.



ist hier genauso, meistens bekommt man noch einen netten Satz hinterher gerufen, ob man spinnt im Wald zu fahren... es gibt ja schließlich Radwege


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2009)

und wenn du dann anhälst, denken die gleich, du wolltest du vermöbeln


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2009)

gehe gerade nicht biken  







fahre trotzdem ein Cube


----------



## barbarissima (4. Februar 2009)

Werde gerade schwer neidisch 

Das nächste Mal stellst du aber bitte noch ein Bild ein, wie du anschließend mit deinem Cube den Hang runter bretterst  Das hätte sich über ein bisschen Auslauf im Schnee sicher auch gefreut 

PS: Schönes Brett


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2009)

Ich mit dem Cube, oder das Cube mit mir  

Ich denke bei dem Schnee in den Berge gibt es bestimmt noch das ein oder andere Cube-im-Schnee-Bild in 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frogfisch (4. Februar 2009)




----------



## marco_m (4. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Och nee, du hast dein Bike doch noch gar nicht so lange  Wünsche dir auch ne schnelle Heilung
> 
> Und nächsten Winter gibts als Erstes ein paar Spikes


 

Besten Dank eure Genesungswünsche, wird schon wieder !

Barbarissima, ich werde mir Deine Worte in Erinnerung rufen vor der nächsten Wintersaison 

Meinem AMS ist übrigens praktisch nichts passiert, aber eben das gute Teil ist auch einiges jünger wie der Fahrer


----------



## beuze1 (4. Februar 2009)

@ marco_m

schöner sch--ß..

kenn das ja leider auch zu gut..
war heut 4,5 Std. auf Tour..ohne AMS,  zu Fuß weil Biken mit meiner Schulter 
noch nicht geht..

wünsche gute Besserung und das alles wieder gut zusammen wächst..


----------



## beeus (4. Februar 2009)

so dreckig wie heute war ich noch nie

naja mein würfelhat ja auch erst 130km runter. aber so paar kg zusätzlich sind schon beachtlicher Balast.










[/URLhttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/276122http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/276122http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/276122


----------



## xerto (4. Februar 2009)

So muss ein Bike (Cube) aussehen...

und nicht die geputzte Weichei Version...


----------



## r19andre (4. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ein Königreich für Disc´s

Schöne Bilder

Andre


----------



## rockshox12 (4. Februar 2009)

Na dann will ich euch doch die Bilder von den "Selbstreinigenden" Reifen auch mal zeigen


----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

tja, kuh******* haftet wie sau was


----------



## beeus (4. Februar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> ein Königreich für Disc´s
> 
> Schöne Bilder
> ...




hehe.wenn ich ein königreich hätte würde es bestimmt auch noch für disc`s reichen.
Allerdings sitzt das Geld nicht so locker, wollte aber umbedingt ein CUBE, weil ich deren Design einfach klasse finde (fast jedes Modell). Da eig. Obergrenze 599 waren, musste man Kompromisse eingehen. Vorallem war es recht schwierig einen Cube Händler ausfindig zu machen, aber wie das Schicksal es wollte war (vor kurzem umgezogen in neue Studienstadt/dorf Salzgitter)gab es dort einen Händler. Dieser hatte genau die Preisklassen die ich vergleichen wollte, AIM und COMP zudem noch in meiner Größe vor Ort.PERFEKT
Beim AIM hat man eben gemerkt das es eher low Budget is.Hätte mit sehr gerne das LTD PRO milky green gegönnt, allerdings wäre ich da nur gebraucht für ca. 649 drangekommen (übers inet), was aber eben immer so die Sache ist.(Garantie,mögl.bereits vorhandene/verschwiegene Probleme).Naja und 799(oder sogar 899?) waren dann eben schon 200 über dem Limit.Das Comp war glaube ich mit 699 oder 799 ausgepreist. Naja Händler sagte gleich ok 20% Rabatt.Dann wurde es 1 Woche reserviert zwecks Bedenkzeit und bei den finalen Verhandlungen hatt er mit Zähneknirschen mir einen super Preis von 600 glatt gemacht.Billiger als überall im Netz und zu den Vorteilen einen local Dealers brauch ich ja nix zu sagen.

So jetzt kennt ihr die Geschichte, auch wenn ihr nicht danach gefragt habt

p.s nachts träume ich dann von nem TEAM ELITE 08, was ich einfach wünderschön finde.wenn ich groß bin......bzw meine königreich habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (4. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> So muss ein Bike (Cube) aussehen...
> und nicht die geputzte Weichei Version...




bist Du der knallharte mit dem Schutzblech


----------



## beeus (4. Februar 2009)

2 Fragen:

Welche Farbe für Bar Ends

1.Weiss oder Weiss schwarz sind ja die meisten glaube ich
2 Weiss/rot zb die http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230323012715 wobei das rot irgendwie nicht so passt.

Zudem ist es dann zu Weissüberladen?!?!?!

3.Schwarze, denke da eher an schlichte, das zb Carbon Hörnchen denk ich nicht wirklich passen.

Was denkt ihr??


und noch was habe heute die erste Tour mim Strebenschutz hinter mir.Bei einer Pause ist mir aufgefallen das ich wohl mit den Schuhen an den Schutz komme und diesen dadurch um die Strebe selbst drehe.(evt. hab ich ja zu krumme Füße)

p.s wer kommt denn hier so aus Umgebung Salzgitter oder Heidelberg? Wenn ich mal Kondition habe, hätte ich Lust mal nicht alleine zu fahren.

thx gruß beeus


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Februar 2009)

Heidelberg? - Anwesend!
Nimm doch ganz rote Barends- natürlich lackierte...! Ich fänd das wär das beste.
Soo, hab Euch auch heute wieder ein Bild mitgebracht
Wurd dann bei der Abfahrt n bischen eng - also lampe dran und nightgeridet



@cubedriver_: da dann mal gute besserung!


----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

hm die eloxierten tune hörnchen dürfen ganz gut aussehen. oder komplett weiße 

vermutlich aber nicht ganz deine preisklasse oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...804865&cguid=5975eb6d11e0a0e201a4d8a4fda412e4


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Februar 2009)

@ Andi..
Was für ein Licht hast du am Bike gehabt bei dem Nightride??

Grüsse


----------



## beeus (4. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hm die eloxierten tune hörnchen dürfen ganz gut aussehen. oder komplett weiße
> 
> vermutlich aber nicht ganz deine preisklasse oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...804865&cguid=5975eb6d11e0a0e201a4d8a4fda412e4




gut erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt, dann komplett weiße.

oder du nimmst das ergonomische meisterwerk von ergon. die griffe sind zwar schwarz, aber sehr bequem.
und die einsteigervariante ist auch nicht mehr so arg teuer.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Februar 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> @ Andi..
> Was für ein Licht hast du am Bike gehabt bei dem Nightride??
> 
> Grüsse



Blackburn X3. Hab ich von meinem  des Vertrauens für 100, statt 280 bekommen! Die ist super hell und leuchtet alles schön aus! Nur was fehlt ist ein zweites. Aber wenn man nicht sooft im dunkeln fährt.,..
Das Licht is super flexibel! Man kanns aufn Helm, an den lenker machen. alles ohne werkeug einstellen und festmachen. akku kannste mit klett an den rahmen (hält!) oder in den rucksack machen... Eigtl. ne ganz ordentliche lampe!


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch grad dran mir ne Lampe zu kaufen, aber ich weiß ehrlich nicht was für eine ich kaufen soll
Aber 280 öcken ist schon ne menge


----------



## beeus (4. Februar 2009)

@Andi

wer is denn der  des Vertrauens?


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Februar 2009)

beeus schrieb:


> wer is denn der  des Vertrauens?



@beeus ich denke der wird dann auch Händler unseres Vertrauens

grüsse


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Februar 2009)

Der Händler is bei mir in Nußloch. Der Laden nennt sich Biketechnik. Er kennt mich nun schon recht gut und ich arbeite auch gelegentlich (hauptsächlich ferien, da 9.klasse)bei ihm..
Is aber echt n sehr guter Laden.
Er hatte die Lampe auch selbst wohl nen Monat ca. als ersatz in betrieb. Da er aber CC fährt, ist sie im Prinzip neu. Hab auch garantie, usw..


----------



## HILLKILLER (4. Februar 2009)

ich würde einfach schwarze Hörnchen nehmen, denn es ist sicher nicht einfach den Rotton zu treffen, weiß ist ne Option, doch werden die nicht schnell schmuddelig? denk schon.
Sonst kann ich sagen die Tune fahren sich super! 
Und die Roten gehen meist gebraucht nich allzuteuer weg (so ~30-40eu beim ebay).

Aber wie immer warten bis man an was billig rankommt und ran ans Bike, so meine Definition 

Auf jedenfall schön Schlammig, sieht so nach gefrosteten Lehmboden aus.


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Februar 2009)

Das war auf jeden Fall ein Hammerpreis wo da bekommen hast.
Wenn du da gelegentlich arbeitest, was für ne Lampe wäre denn aktuell noch zu empfehlen, die auch bezahlbar ist??
Bei mir ist die sigma black power oder so ähnlich der favorit.

Grüsse


----------



## malicom (4. Februar 2009)

beeus schrieb:


> gut erkannt


Hallo,

ich habe die verbaut:
http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p048087.jpg
sind 7g schwerer, aber dafür ca. 60 günstiger .
Gruss Martin


----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

aber nicht rot eloxiert 

wäre bei dem rad mein absoluter favourit.

alternativ weiß. ich glaube nicht, dass die verdrecken. dafür gibts son tolles zeug. heißt glaub ich wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (4. Februar 2009)

Ach quatsch passt doch dann nich zum dreckigen, ähm gefahrenen Cube *g*
Wasser, also ehrlichmal, nichmal zum Trinken gut genug

Edit: Muss ja zum Thema passen (aufgenommen in Irland vor einigen Jahren)


----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

hast recht


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Februar 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Das war auf jeden Fall ein Hammerpreis wo da bekommen hast.
> Wenn du da gelegentlich arbeitest, was für ne Lampe wäre denn aktuell noch zu empfehlen, die auch bezahlbar ist??
> Bei mir ist die sigma black power oder so ähnlich der favorit.
> 
> Grüsse



Problem: Die LED Leuchten, wie ich sie habe kosten nen Popo voll Geld. Aber die leuchten halt am hellsten und am besten (von ausleuchtung, usw.).. Also so als Starter Paket gibts Sets alá Sigma Mirage für 150 mit zwei Lampen.
Du kannst dir auch zum Beispiel nen Sigma Powerled licht holen. Isn Helmlicht, LED, ganz ordentliche ausleuchtung für 90 Euro.
Wenn dann noch Geld über is vll. noch das einzelne Mirage Licht fürn Lenker (70 Euro)..
Die Sache is halt, dass du am besten zwei Lichter brauchst, eins Lenker, eins Helm. LED Sets mit zwei Lampen, wie schon gesagt sau teuer! Daher am besten LED aufn Kopp und Halogen an Lenker. Mit Sigma kommst allgemein ganz güünstig weg.


----------



## beeus (4. Februar 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> ich würde einfach schwarze Hörnchen nehmen, denn es ist sicher nicht einfach den Rotton zu treffen, weiß ist ne Option, doch werden die nicht schnell schmuddelig? denk schon.
> Sonst kann ich sagen die Tune fahren sich super!
> Und die Roten gehen meist gebraucht nich allzuteuer weg (so ~30-40eu beim ebay).
> 
> ...


Wie man auf dem bild sieht ist da ne Straße von der ich eig wg wollte
naja irgendwann gings aber nicht mehr und selbst schieben war nicht mehr möglich als bin ich nach 500meter wieder zurück.
auf der Straße habe ich sicher über 1km brocken/bröckchen vor/über/unter mir hergworfen
gefrostet war da aber kaum noch was außer paar Stellen im Wald, der rest war einfach nur matschig.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Februar 2009)

jop das war es! Aber Muddys haben mich nich im Stich gelassen- Aber du fährst mich wirklich straße, oder??


----------



## HILLKILLER (4. Februar 2009)

Naja in manchen Fällen muss es auch einmal die Straße sein...sieht bei uns gerade nich viel anders aus...ist man froh über jeden Weg der nich Sandkastensand+Matsch+Eis besteht (aber vorzugsweise natürlich Weg *g*)


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Februar 2009)

Weg? Singletrail!


----------



## barbarissima (4. Februar 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Besten Dank eure Genesungswünsche, wird schon wieder !
> 
> Barbarissima, ich werde mir Deine Worte in Erinnerung rufen vor der nächsten Wintersaison
> 
> Meinem AMS ist übrigens praktisch nichts passiert, aber eben das gute Teil ist auch einiges jünger wie der Fahrer


 
Na das ist ja schon mal ein Trost  Wenn du auch noch ein neues AMS gebraucht hättest.....

Und wenn du mal quer durchs Forum liest, dann wirst du feststellen, dass sich meistens die nicht ganz so jungen Hüpfer die Verletzungen zuziehen  Was sagt uns das?  Na ist doch klar: Die fahren einfach wilder als die Jugend


----------



## HILLKILLER (4. Februar 2009)

jein, double trail, alias feldweg reicht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beeus (4. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> jop das war es! Aber Muddys haben mich nich im Stich gelassen- Aber du fährst mich wirklich straße, oder??



ne straße suckt.aber da ich hier erst zugezogen bin komm ich eben hin und wieder aus dem wald(wovon es hier nicht allzu viel gibt,nicht wie im schönen HD!!!) raus und anstatt den gleichen weg zurück zu fahren fahr ich dann eben kurz straße, als mir das eben zu lang wurde und ich dachte ok ab durchs feld ist eben das passiert siehe pics, die aber erst am ende fast schon wieder auf der straße entstanden sind deswegen war der meiste matsch schon wieder ab.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Februar 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> jein, double trail, alias feldweg reicht auch



double trail
Naja, mirreicht das nicht. Ich brauch was enges, steiles, verblocktes, flowiges...jedem das seine


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (4. Februar 2009)

Scheint ja in Nußloch ziemlich viele davon zugeben...(Ausser Handtaschen)
Bin heut auch Singlegetrailt, halb auf Eis halb auf Matsch...Aber das neue Schutzdings von Topeak is echt ma gut...siehe unten


----------



## xerto (4. Februar 2009)

hano! schrieb:


> bist Du der knallharte mit dem Schutzblech



Ja ich bin der, der die nicht geputzte Hardcore Version fährt...

Das Schutzblech (plastik) widerspricht dem doch nicht, oder? Oder ist Hardcore ohne Schutzblech?

Hast Du den Dreck gesehen? 


Das ist Hardcore Biken


----------



## crush-er (4. Februar 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Das war auf jeden Fall ein Hammerpreis wo da bekommen hast.
> Wenn du da gelegentlich arbeitest, was für ne Lampe wäre denn aktuell noch zu empfehlen, die auch bezahlbar ist??
> Bei mir ist die sigma black power oder so ähnlich der favorit.
> 
> Grüsse



bei http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k490/sets.html gibts die sigma mirage evo + evo x + akku für 76,90.


----------



## Fabian93 (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin Neueinsteiger,hab mir vorgestern ein Bike zugelegt.
Der Sattel ist mittlerweile höher,ich brauch aber noch andere Reifen.
Morgen sieht es das erste mal Schmutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (5. Februar 2009)

mit smart sam nicht zufrieden ?
ich probier die jetzt aus, sobbald sie da sind


----------



## fissenid (5. Februar 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> bei http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k490/sets.html gibts die sigma mirage evo + evo x + akku für 76,90.



HallO!

dann aber besser 99 euro für den hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k490/a3939/mirage-evo-evo-x-pro-endurance-kit.html

mit 2 akkus, rücklicht und alles schön in einer tasche!


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> dann aber besser 99 euro für den hier
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k490/a3939/mirage-evo-evo-x-pro-endurance-kit.html
> ...



Also wir fahren mit 20 Leuten ab Oktober bis März nachts.  

Es gibt erfahrungsgemäß 2 Lichtsysteme die beim Biken nachts im Wald und Feld Sinn machen:

Lupine Lampe, egal welche der Einstieg mit Tesla 4 (340 Euro) ist mehr als ausreichend. Top licht

Ein Fenix LD20 System mit 2 besser 3 Lampen (Pro Lampe 55 x 3 = 165 Euro plus 35 Euro Halterungen 0 Ca. 200 Euro) 2 Lampen am Fahrrad und eine am Helm.

Bei uns in der Gruppe sind alle Sigma Lampen abgeschafft worden, weil die Lichtausbeute zu gering ist. 

Wenn man nachts auf beleuchteten Straßen bzw. in der Stadt rumfahren will, genügt das preiswerteste System von Sigma, weil es nicht darum geht zu sehen sondern gesehen zu werden. (Habe ich an meiner Stadtschlampe mit Batterien vom Aldi)

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein paar Anregungen vermitteln.  
Ich habe auch schon genug Lehrgeld bezahlt..


----------



## domingo2 (5. Februar 2009)

hier mal ein Bild von meinem Stereo am Gardasee...


----------



## domingo2 (5. Februar 2009)

Warum ist denn das Bild so klein?


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (5. Februar 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> mit smart sam nicht zufrieden ?
> ich probier die jetzt aus, sobbald sie da sind



Alos ich fahr ja das alte Acid und kann nur sagen, die Smart Sam sind sobald das Gelände etwas schwierig wird ne Katastrophe. Hab ihn vorne noch drauf, und hab gestern schon wieder geflucht. Zum Glück sind auf dem neuen andere drauf...

Conti Mountain King 2.4 kann ich empfehlen. Super Selbstreinigung, super Grip.

SCHUTZBLECHE SIND JA SOWAS VON HARDCORE!!!!


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Conti Mountain King 2.4 kann ich empfehlen. Super Selbstreinigung, super Grip.



auf welcher felge bist du die denn wie lange gefahren?


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr den jetzt seit 5 Monaten auf allen Untergründen...Auf den Werksseitig montierten Laufrädern...Also ohne weiteres Tuning. Hab damals aber aus unwissenheit nur den hinteren Reifen gewechselt...war aus heutige Sicht nicht so schlau, aber da ich wie gesagt ein neues Bike erwarte, kauf ich mir jetzt keinen zweiten mehr...


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

und keine pannen gehabt, wie viele hier meinen?

wie breit ist deine felge? habe am acid andere dran


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (5. Februar 2009)

Du kann ich dir leider net sagen, müsst ich erst mal gucken. Aber bis jetzt hab ich keine Panne mit gehabt. Vor allem ist der Reifen auch sehr leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

dann guck mal bitte auf die ERTRO angabe auf der felge 559 x irgendwas...


----------



## beuze1 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo..

könntet Ihr bitte da weitermachen..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=128

hier soll,s



geben!!!!
.
.


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

na gut...


----------



## bujo12 (5. Februar 2009)

Endlich!

Seit gestern meins....


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (5. Februar 2009)

Toll Er hats schon und ich muß noch warten....TOLL TOLL ;-)

@beuze1 Erklär mir doch mal bitte  wie man die Fotos direkt in den Text einfügt...Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das geht, und hast natürlich recht, is ja kein Tech-Talk hier. ;-) Danke im Vorraus 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/267733

Nur noch das:  Rigida Sphinx 19" mehr hab ich nicht rausgefunden..


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, Recht hast! Also denn, ich bin mal biken und bring Bilder mit


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

ich mach das mal stellvertretend 





unter dem bild gibts ne schaltfläche "bbcodes" da draufklicken und gewünschte bildgröße hier einfügen...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (5. Februar 2009)

Alles klar!!! Viel Spaß beim fahren...


----------



## Hemme (5. Februar 2009)

Da ich gerade nicht zum biken komme, um frische Bilder zu machen, gibts Bilder aus der Konserve:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

bujo12, dein bike sieht irgendwie orange aus. das liegt aber am bild oder?


----------



## CUBE AMS100 HPC (5. Februar 2009)

*




Mein CUBE AMS 100 HPC*

Mein CUBE AMS 100 HPC

Größe: 20"
Farbe: Teamline
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race U-turn, 85-115mm, Motion Control, PopLoc, Lockout
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 165mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert
Vorbau: Syntace F119
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon  31,8
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 2008
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT E-Type 2008
Schalthebel: Sram X9 Matchmaker 2008
Bremse: Magura Marta Rot, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm 2008
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-34Z., 9-fach 2008
Kette: Shimano HG93 2008
Felgen: DT Swiss XRC 180
Naben: DT Swiss XRC 180
Schnellspanner: DT SWISS RWS
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Pedale: Shimano XT Klickpedale 2008
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Griffe: CUBE  ROT 2008
Barends: RFR 
Tacho: Sigma Sport DTS 2006 MHR
Satteltasche: Topeak


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

CUBE AMS100 HPC schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> **Schalthebel: Sram X9 Matchmaker*
> *Bremse: Magura Marta*



wie klappt denn das?


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2009)

WOW, dass sieht schon schnell im Stand aus...

Ist wahrscheinlich leicht wie Feder? oder?


----------



## wuerfelreiter (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Cube LTD Pro. Dank Blitz sieht man sogar die Reflektoren...


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2009)

Ein schönes Bike. 

Viel Spass beim ersten "Dreckig machen"..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bujo12 (5. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bujo12, dein bike sieht irgendwie orange aus. das liegt aber am bild oder?


 
Oh, ja es liegt am Bild. Sollte eigentlich rot sein...
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/276747]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## beeus (5. Februar 2009)

ok mal ne Anfänger Putzfrage

habe vorhin das Bike sauber gemacht da ich es mit nach HD nehme.
Wie schaut es aus wenn an den markierten Stellen Wasser reinläuft?
Und was ist sollte/muss man beachten wenn mit Hochdruckreiniger der grobe Dreck weggeblasen wird, mit nem Lappen war mir das echt zu 
mühselig.(komisches Wort)





also es geht um das Dreickeck und wenn Wasser von unten zw. der Gabel reinsifft, kann es dann in den Rahmen oder ist das dicht
greetz


----------



## beeus (5. Februar 2009)

ok mal ne Anfänger Putzfrage

habe vorhin das Bike sauber gemacht da ich es mit nach HD nehme.
Wie schaut es aus wenn an den markierten Stellen Wasser reinläuft?
Und was ist sollte/muss man beachten wenn mit Hochdruckreiniger der grobe Dreck weggeblasen wird, mit nem Lappen war mir das echt zu 
mühselig.(komisches Wort)





also es geht um das Dreickeck und wenn Wasser von unten zw. der Gabel reinsifft, kommt es da bis zunm Lencker?Wegen Rost oder rostet Alu
greetz


----------



## beeus (5. Februar 2009)

spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam sry


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2009)

-----und mal wieder das milky ....


----------



## beuze1 (5. Februar 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> @beuze1 Erklär mir doch mal bitte  wie man die Fotos direkt in den Text einfügt...Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das geht, und hast natürlich recht, is ja kein Tech-Talk hier. ;-) Danke im Vorraus
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/267733



geh in Dein Fotoalbum,
klicke auf das Bild das Du einstellen möchtest,
es erscheint groß..und darunter steht,
BBCode ein-/ausblenden
klicke da drauf

dann kommt das...
BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum

Du kannst dieses Bild ganz einfach im Forum einfügen, wenn du einen der nachfolgenden Codes in den Beitrag kopierst. Du hast drei Möglichkeiten: Ein Vorschaubild, eine mittlere oder eine große Version des Bildes einzubinden.
Thumbnail: 	
Mittleres Bild (wie oben):  hier steht die URL 
Großes Bild: 	

dann kopierst Du die URL
und fügst es in Deinen Beitrag ein.





und fügst es in Deinen Beitrag ein..
.
.


----------



## mamue (5. Februar 2009)

beeus schrieb:


> ok mal ne Anfänger Putzfrage
> 
> habe vorhin das Bike sauber gemacht da ich es mit nach HD nehme.
> Wie schaut es aus wenn an den markierten Stellen Wasser reinläuft?
> ...




Zu beachten beim Hochdruckreiniger ist, das man ihn nicht fürs Bike verwenden sollte. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist das garnicht gut. Durch den hohen Druck wird das wasser in jede Ritze gepritzt und ist u. a. nicht gut für die Schmierung der Dämpfer. Wenn man den normalen Wasserschlauch nimmt und das Bike etwas abspritzt, danach einen Lappen und etwas warmes Wasser, geht das ganze auch recht fix. 

Den Zeitaufwand - so oft steht eine Grundreinigung ja nicht an - sollte dir dein Bike wert sein


----------



## STR33TN3R (5. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute....
Jetzt stell ich auch mal mein Cube rein....Samstag gekauft...und noch nicht gefahren Und ich hab da mal ne Frage...wie geht das, dass das Ams 125 von 2008 125mm Federweg am Dämpfer hat und das von 2009 130mm bei der gleichen Einbaulänge des Dämpers??? Hat das mit dem Umlenkhebel zutun??? Kenn mich noch nicht so aus mit Fullys....is mein erstes^^


----------



## CUBE AMS100 HPC (5. Februar 2009)

was soll daran denn nicht klappen??


----------



## r19andre (5. Februar 2009)

Hi,
man hat nur nochmals exakter gemessen und danach hat das AMS 125 hi. genau 129 mm Federweg.
Deshalb steht ab 09 130mm drauf und nicht mehr 125 

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beeus (5. Februar 2009)

mamue schrieb:


> Zu beachten beim Hochdruckreiniger ist, das man ihn nicht fürs Bike verwenden sollte. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist das garnicht gut. Durch den hohen Druck wird das wasser in jede Ritze gepritzt und ist u. a. nicht gut für die Schmierung der Dämpfer. Wenn man den normalen Wasserschlauch nimmt und das Bike etwas abspritzt, danach einen Lappen und etwas warmes Wasser, geht das ganze auch recht fix.
> 
> Den Zeitaufwand - so oft steht eine Grundreinigung ja nicht an - sollte dir dein Bike wert sein




problem in meinr WGgibt es kein schlauch im garten, wurde vergessen!und es war dermassen schmutzig das es sehr sehr lange gedauert hätte mit eimer und lappen.aber gut zu wissen


----------



## STR33TN3R (5. Februar 2009)

Also hat sich am Ams 125 von 2008 auf 2009 nichts verändert??? Weil auf der Webseite steht ja "jetzt mit 130mm am Heck"...klingt ja so als ob sich was verändert hätte!!!


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Deshalb steht ab 09 130mm drauf und nicht mehr 125



http://media.cube.eu/bikes/details/details_big/AMS_weiss_125_d-5.jpg

draufstehen tut immer noch 125 nur drin ist 130


----------



## cubedriver78 (5. Februar 2009)

@ STR33TN3R    Sieht sehr gut aus Dein neues Ams 125.Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Februar 2009)

So bin wieder da 
Hab auch, wie versprochen ein Bildchen mitgebracht






Heut wars sehr schlammig! Aber die Trails ließensichtrotzdm ganz gut fahren! Zuhause dann erstmal antrieb,  usw. gereinigt



Und heute is mir bewießen worden, dass nich alle Forstarbeiter schlecht sind ! Als ich mich grad für die Abfahrt fertig gemacht hab, und mein Rad neben mir lag kam ein Traktor um dieEcke, und der Forstarbeiter darauf macht erstmal den Mototr aus und meinte: Gfloche? - Ich: Nene, ich mach mich nur für die Abfahrt fertig! - Ah ok, naja, sicher is sicher, ne. Alla dann, viel Spaß noch!
Hab mich dann bedankt und ihm nen schönen tag noch gewünscht.
Jaja, es gibt halt solche und solche (z.b. die, die einem hinterherbrüllen: Eyy, da darfst du gar net fahre!!)!
@beeus: Geht schon mit dem Hochdruckreiniger, ist aber nicht das beste, was du machen kannst. Um die markierten Stellen brauchst dich nicht zusorgen! Mein Rad grigt übrigens immer Schwamm Wäsche


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Februar 2009)

Mal zusammengefasst:

Zur Putzfrage, solange du nicht umbedingt den Druckreiniger auf die Lager ( Kurbel,Gelenke,Steuersatz...) und die Dichtungen (Gabel,Dämpfer,Naben...)hällst ist das alles nicht so wild. Doch bekanntlich setzt Feuchtigkeit die Standzeit der Lager deutlich herab... 
Zwecks dem Gusset am Steuerrohr, da es Alu ist, ist auch nen Wassereinschluss nicht so tragisch(außerdem solltes da von allein rauslaufen), da selbst unbearbeitetes Alu schnell eine Oxidschicht bildet ->daher kein Rost, maximal Verfärbungen... und selbst bei Stahl reicht Wasser nicht zum Rosten aus 
Also mach dir da keine Sorgen, doch etwas Liebe hat nen Cube verdient *g*

Und weil ich so nett bin, gibts nen Paar bilder von der heutigen Tour (50km;2.5h) 






















(Also, wenn ihr es wirklich genauer sehen wollt, klickt auf die Bilder.)

Gruß HK!


----------



## speedy76 (5. Februar 2009)

also  ich habe mir ausm Baumarkt nen Druckspülgerät gekauft. Is Perfekt, macht genug Druck, aber halt nicht zuviel und es passen 5 Liter Wasser rein. Ideal um das Bike nach dem Marathon abzuspriten. Super mobil, super einfach und billig.

nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Februar 2009)

Werde ich mir auch holen, bisher hab ich immer einen 1,5 Liter Pumpzerstäuber den ich noch hatte verwendet. Hab halt ein paar Wasserflaschenzusätzlich befüllt und mitgenommen.
Und da es ja um Bilder geht eins aus wettertechnisch besseren Zeiten:


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Das Schutzblech (plastik) widerspricht dem doch nicht, oder? Oder ist Hardcore ohne Schutzblech?



Bei mir kam Mittwoch ein Paket an. Drin waren......... Schutzbleche 

Find es auch ja auch irgendwie gut alles einzusauen, aber wenn der Wald unter Wasser steht und der Rücken nach zehn Metern bis auf die Haut nass ist, ist das auch nicht gerade angenehm 


Schön das hier immer wieder Bilder reinkommen, meiner steht seit 1,5 Wochen auf der Stelle und wird es die nächsten 2 auch noch tun, dann sind die Prüfungen vorbei 


Versteht wahrscheinlich keiner, aber ich kann's kaum erwarten, dass Rad komplett sauberzumachen, und Kette/Kassette/LRS zu tauschen. Ist ja praktisch wie der Service beim Händler und bevor geschraubt wird, wird geputzt...  und dann gefahren,gefahren,gefahren     ich freu mich drauf...


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2009)

@andi : sehr schöne bilder !!! is schpn ne klasse farbe , gell ??!! wie ist bei der zusatnd der pulverung - irgendwelche schäden (abplatzer o.ä.)? greez , k.


----------



## Alonzo37 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusamen,
Ich komme ursprünglich aus Frankreich, bin aus arbeitsgründen nach Deutschland umgezogen.... Inerhalb kurzzeit bin ich ein "Cube" Fan geworden, die Fahrräder sehen einfach genial aus. ich fahre mit dem AMS Pro seit ca.8 Monate, es ist einfach geil, es sind vielleicht Kleinigkeiten, ein paar Bildern kommen noch....


----------



## Alonzo37 (5. Februar 2009)

AMS Pro Racing Red 2008


----------



## home (5. Februar 2009)

..könnt momentan a´weng kotzen!!!hab mir ende letzten jahres noch ein agree/racing red ergattern können..und siehe,nach ein paar ausritten schon lackabplatzer auf der kettenstrebe..also folie gekauft,leicht fixiert,richten wollen und beim leichten abheben löst sich ein ca.2cm lackstreifen..shit!!!also mit dem dünnen naßlack is´nix so richtiges  naja hab ne´mail an cube geschickt und versuchs nochmal über meinen händler..nen´passender lackstift müsst ja eigentlich rausspringen,weil mit garantie?!mfg


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

hm, mein händler sagt, wenn der lack abplatzt, kann man nen neuen rahmen fordern...


----------



## Alonzo37 (5. Februar 2009)

Naja, die Lackierung in Rot ist sehr empfindlich, habe auch ein Lackstift kaufen mÃ¼ssen, nach gerade 200km habe ich auch an der Kenttenstrebe meiner AMS Pro das selbe Problem bekommen...fÃ¼r knapp 2000â¬ hÃ¤tte ich was besseres erwartet...Schade :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (5. Februar 2009)

@ Alonzo37

gefällt mir sehr gut.
.
.


----------



## Nibbelspanner (5. Februar 2009)

*Babyschritte bis zum fertigen Bike.*

*Aber hat ja keiner gesagt das hier nur komplette Cubes abgebildet werden dürfen*

*Reifen sind unterwegs, Gabel fehlt noch der rest sind dann die Teile die nicht mehr ganz so teuer am Stück sind.*

*einige Teile fehlen halt noch aber Bremsscheiben habe ich heute montiert und getestet ob auch alles passt was ich bisher gekauft habe.*

*Maxle sitzt nach bissl schleifen links (Lacküberschuß).*

*Bremse läuft sehr leise...da schleift gar nix*
*gut dosierbar...soweit ich das sagen kann ohne gefahren zu sein.*


----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2009)

bin euch doch jetzt fremd gegangen.
hier mal mein neues bike.... http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/gallery/index.php?cat=10471

mein bestelltes ams 125 the one in weiß wurde bis auf mitte märz verschoben. und selbst dann war es noch nicht sicher. schade schade...


----------



## colnagoboris (6. Februar 2009)

Nun mit weißem Lenker und weißer Sattelstütze gefällt mir mein Würfel besser.
auf dem Bild ist noch die alte schwarze Sattelstütze verbaut, mein Kumpel will mir eine FSA stütze aus Carbon für 20 euronen verkaufen. Super Preis für ne´neue Stütze, wenn ich nun noch eine Distanzhülse von 30,8mm auf 31,6 mm finde kaufe ich sie.
Wo aber bekomme ich so einem Distanzhülse ? Gibt es eine solche überhaupt ?
Wäre dankbar für vorschläge ?


----------



## colnagoboris (6. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich mein CC nun 4 monate habe kommt es dem Idealzustand langsam näher, und immer leichter. hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder, das 4.te bild zeigt wie das Teil mal in neu aussah. Schon schön, aber irgendwie langwelig. ich suche noch einen LRS, möglichst ultraleicht, da ich noch ne´n LRS für den harten Einsatz habe.


----------



## fissenid (6. Februar 2009)

CUBE AMS100 HPC schrieb:


> Mein CUBE AMS 100 HPC
> Schalthebel: Sram X9 Matchmaker 2008
> Bremse: Magura Marta Rot, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)



HallO!

also du hast SRAM X9 Trigger, aber keinen Matchmaker!!! Der klappt nicht mit der Marta!!!

Matchmaker ist eine andere Befestigungsschnelle bei der du den Trigger mit an den Bremshebel schraubst!!!


----------



## ScopeX (6. Februar 2009)

Alonzo37 schrieb:


> Naja, die Lackierung in Rot ist sehr empfindlich, habe auch ein Lackstift kaufen müssen, nach gerade 200km habe ich auch an der Kenttenstrebe meiner AMS Pro das selbe Problem bekommen...für knapp 2000 hätte ich was besseres erwartet...Schade :-(



Muss mir das ganze jetzt Angst machen, wenn ich ein Reaction in rot bestellt habe??


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

Nööööö  Benutze es einfach  Immerhin ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und jede Gebrauchsspur (e.g. Kratzer) erzählt dir später eine Geschichte  

Wenn du etwas suchst das immer wie neue aussieht und nicht beschädigt werdendarf, kauf dir für das Geld ein Gemälde und hänge es hinter Glas an die Wand


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2009)

.....klar , isses ein gebrauchsgegenstand , aber trotzdm ärgerlich , wenn bei jeder gelegenheit was vom rahmen abgeht ... hab bei meinem ams in matt schwarz auch das problem , dass an der strebe die aufkleber mitsamt beschichtung abgeh´n ....hab schwarzes gewebeband rungemacht , aber eig . dürfte das nicht sein . billig sind die bikes ja nicht , da kann man auch ordentliche beschichtung verlangen . habe auch bikes von nicolai , radon  und transalp - bei KEINEM ist die beschichtungsquali so mies  wie bei den cubes .....


----------



## STR33TN3R (6. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> http://media.cube.eu/bikes/details/details_big/AMS_weiss_125_d-5.jpg
> 
> draufstehen tut immer noch 125 nur drin ist 130



Ich denke er meint am Umlenkhebel!!! Mich würd nur interessiern ob sich wirklich was verändert hat oder ob ich mit meinem 2008er Ams 125 immer noch voll aktuell bin^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (6. Februar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .....klar , isses ein gebrauchsgegenstand , aber trotzdm ärgerlich , wenn bei jeder gelegenheit was vom rahmen abgeht ... hab bei meinem ams in matt schwarz auch das problem , dass an der strebe die aufkleber mitsamt beschichtung abgeh´n ....hab schwarzes gewebeband rungemacht , aber eig . dürfte das nicht sein . billig sind die bikes ja nicht , da kann man auch ordentliche beschichtung verlangen . habe auch bikes von nicolai , radon  und transalp - bei KEINEM ist die beschichtungsquali so mies  wie bei den cubes .....



Im Endeffekt kannst du davon ausgehen, dass je edler die Lackierung aussieht, desto schneller geht sie auch ab. Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch, egal mit welchem Bike, sei es nun mit dem Cube Acid als auch mit meinem Lapierre Spicy . Die Ausnahme ist und bleibt Nicolai. Die benutzen aber auch ein ganz anderes Verfahren und die Lackierungen sind nicht so extravagant ala Cube, aber auch die gehen nach ein paar Stuerzen floeten. 
Bikes sind eben nicht dafuer da, um in der Ecke zu stehen, sondern um durch das Gelaende geschaeucht zu werden und da ist man vor nichts gefeit. Solange nur mein Bike und nicht  ich groessere "Kratzer" abkrieg kann mir alles recht sein.


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2009)

nunja, ich denke schon, dass die was verändert haben, sonst hätte das teil jetzt immern och 125mm und nicht 130 
da sich die einbaulänge des dämpfers und der hub nicht verändert zu haben scheinen, muss es der hinterbau/umlenkhebel sein.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2009)

So... habe gestern mein Bike gewaschen, bei dem Matsch war es auch notwendig, die neue SLX ist dann auch eingeweiht  funzt genau so gut wie XT, sieht aber besser aus, finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## xerto (6. Februar 2009)

Also das mit Rot und Schwarz finde ich Super...

Der Aufkleber stört mich ein wenig..  ist aber Geschmacksache (sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife)


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber stört mich ein wenig..  ist aber Geschmacksache (sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife)



Der sitzt Bombenfest, wollte nix verkratzen


----------



## xerto (6. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Der sitzt Bombenfest, wollte nix verkratzen



Ich habe meinen mit einem normalen Fön erwärmt. Dann ging er fast von alleine ab. (Bisschen mit dem Fingernagel kratzen)


----------



## Ryo (6. Februar 2009)

Bei der ersten Macke in meinem schönen Rot hab ich auch schier geheult Mittlerweile sind wohl mindestens 10 mehr (v.a. am Hinterbau) und es juckt mich eigentlich nichtmehr wirklich. Das gehört einfach dazu, es macht das Bike individuell^^ Wie die Narbe beim Mensch so die Macke/Kratzer beim Bike


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

Kann ich dir mein Rad auch zum putzen bringen


----------



## STR33TN3R (6. Februar 2009)

So jetzt hab ich auch mal neue Bilder gemacht!!! Leider nur mit dem Handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2009)

Habe gerade mal wieder durchgeschaut, was es an neuen Bildern zu bewundern gibt. Seit beuze1 aufpasst  hat die Anzahl der täglichen Fotos erstaunlich zugenommen. 
Besonders sind mir dabei Andis Bilder aufgefallen  und das schöne rote AMS100 mit der roten Gabel. Das ist schon eine echte Augenweide 

@ Dämon: 
Hast du die XT nur wegen der Optik gegen die SLX getauscht?


----------



## whopper77 (6. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meins!

LTD TEAM 2007 DEEP BLUE Anodized, finde, war echt ne geile Farbe...

im Laufe der Zeit etwas getunt


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2009)

ja, die farbe gefällt echt gut 

und scheint recht widerstandsfähig zu sein?


----------



## whopper77 (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, war anfangs nur sporadisch im Einsatz, hatte vorher für die Fahrt zur Arbeit ein Merida - HT, aber seit Anfang 2008 sind dann doch 2900 km ohne nennenswerte Lackschäden drauf gefahren worden! 

Und auch sonst um "Welten" besser als das Merida!

Und mit den XT- Teilen und den Laufrädern und zuletzt der REBA is es leichter und auch ein bisl edler geworden.  

Gruß whopper77


----------



## torisch (6. Februar 2009)

CUBE AMS100 HPC schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Bremsleitung der VR-Bremse ist aber inzwischen gekürzt worden, oder?!


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal wieder durchgeschaut, was es an neuen Bildern zu bewundern gibt. Seit beuze1 aufpasst  hat die Anzahl der täglichen Fotos erstaunlich zugenommen.
> Besonders sind mir dabei Andis Bilder aufgefallen  und das schöne rote AMS100 mit der roten Gabel. Das ist schon eine echte Augenweide
> 
> @ Dämon:
> Hast du die XT nur wegen der Optik gegen die SLX getauscht?



Dann mach ich wohl am besten gleich weiter?!
Also heut gings rund 50km auf nen Berg in der Nähe... War verdammt nass und rutschig, aber egal, hat trotzdem auf den Trails Spaß gemacht!
Also hiermal die Gruppe:



Das ist die MTB Ag meiner Schule. Da der Lehrere, der sie eigtl. leitet zur Zeit nicht kann, wg. Stundenplan, organisiere ich das eben!
Dabei sind sogar zwei Cubes! Mein Stereo und ein AMS125 K18
Auf der Abfahrt:...






Und ja, es ist ein Fullface Helm! Hab ihn mir zum testen glatt mal geliehen. Da ich auch runter recht zügig fahre, ist vor kurzem ein Dhler mit Full Face geflogen...Der Typ hatte hinterher die kratzer im Helm, statt im Gesicht! Da kam ich ins grübeln, ob mir das auch im Falle eines Falles hilft. Naja, habs ausprobiert, und bin zufrieden.
Sah nicht ganz so komisch aus mit meinem Rad, hat nicht gestört, und es war schön warm =)
Naja, ich überleg mir das nochmal..
Sorry, wegen Quali, aber es war selbst für die Canon einfach zu dunkel (oder zu schnell  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nibbelspanner (6. Februar 2009)

GEILE bilder...alter angeber


----------



## fasj (6. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Das ist die MTB Ag meiner Schule. Da der Lehrere, der sie eigtl. leitet zur Zeit nicht kann, wg. Stundenplan, organisiere ich das eben!



Zur meiner Zeit gab es Schreibmaschinen AG 

Coole Sache wenn die Schule sowas macht.

fasj


----------



## Nibbelspanner (6. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> So... habe gestern mein Bike gewaschen, bei dem Matsch war es auch notwendig, die neue SLX ist dann auch eingeweiht  funzt genau so gut wie XT, sieht aber besser aus, finde ich jedenfalls.


 

Schönes Bike...keine frage.

beim foto stört mich, wie bei so vielen allerdings der unruhige hintergrund.
ein GRÜNER gartenschlauch sieht nicht schön aus, der vom bild (fahrrad) ablenkende hintergrund dominiert!
geradezu nervös wirkt der rasen und das laub, farben stechen sich.
die roten details des bikes kommen nicht rüber.

man könnte das rad mit tiefenunschärfe aufnehmen (nur das rad scharf)
beim panorama-bild mit alpen im hintergrund ist beides natürlich gleichwertig.

stellt euer rad vor ein schwarzes bettlaken welches zum boden hin rund ausläuft. (ähnlich Cube Homepage Bilder).

Die individuellen details lassen sich besser erkennen...dann sieht das rad nicht aus wie von der stange.

bitte mehr detail bilder (bremsen, lenker, vorbau...usw.) auch das lässt sich schwer in der totalen aufnahme erkennen...
geht mehr ins detail bei euren fotos.

andere perspektiven...geht in die knie, knippst aus der froschperspektive, von unten nach oben.

arbeitet mit beleuchtung, belichtungszeit, photoshop...um eure bikes in szene zu setzen.

schlagt mich tot, aber hier ist der foto thread (zeigt eure cubes) und das sind nur verbesserungsvorschläge meinerseits.

ich will erkennen können welche parts verbaut sind


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Februar 2009)

Die Schule nicht direkt 
Als ich besagten Lehrer das erste mal hatte, hab ich beim vorstellen gesagt, dass  mein liebstes Hobby MTB wär. Dann haben wir noch paar mal drüber geredet und seitdem leitet entweder er, oder ich die MTB Ag


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2009)

ahh, du stehst auf sowas?





[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/253498]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S1las (6. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> Schönes Bike...keine frage.
> 
> beim foto stört mich, wie bei so vielen allerdings der unruhige hintergrund.
> ein GRÜNER gartenschlauch sieht nicht schön aus, der vom bild (fahrrad) ablenkende hintergrund dominiert!
> ...



Erstmal selber Bilder hochladen an denen man feststellen kann, welche Qualitaet dir zusagt. 
Schlag mich tot, aber dein Album ist leer und das ist ein indirekter Verbesserungsvorschlag meinerseits an dich


----------



## r19andre (6. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint am Umlenkhebel!!! Mich würd nur interessiern ob sich wirklich was verändert hat oder ob ich mit meinem 2008er Ams 125 immer noch voll aktuell bin^^



Hi,

das stimmt schon wie ich es geschrieben habe. Ich schreibe und sage nichts was nicht stimmt oder vielleicht usw.

Fragt mal eure Händler ob die nen Cube Fully Seminar besucht haben 

Andre


----------



## Nibbelspanner (6. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ahh, du stehst auf sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ja genau...
ich kann deine schönen bremsscheiben sehen...die gabel einordnen...
einfach klasse.
das sind dinge die das auge gerne sieht...eben von nahem...oder etwa nicht.
wo schaut ihr hin bevor ihr ein rad kaufen würdet?



S1las schrieb:


> Erstmal selber Bilder hochladen an denen man feststellen kann, welche Qualitaet dir zusagt.
> Schlag mich tot, aber dein Album ist leer und das ist ein indirekter Verbesserungsvorschlag meinerseits an dich


 

ich hab doch keine bilder im album...aber kürzlich welche in diesem thread veröffentlicht.
sollte auch nur konstruktive kritik sein und keine nörgelei.

ähnlich diesem bild...oder eben wie diese oben gezeigten, ohne störenden hintergrund


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (6. Februar 2009)

Erst mal wieder ein Knipsgerät haben vor lachen, mein altes is mit der EX ausgezogen...solange muß ich eben mit dem Handy knipsen....Kann ja auch mal jemand ein Cube malen....


----------



## S1las (6. Februar 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Erst mal wieder ein Knipsgerät haben vor lachen, mein altes is mit der EX ausgezogen...solange muß ich eben mit dem Handy knipsen....Kann ja auch mal jemand ein Cube malen....



Sieht es nicht umwerfend aus . Hab mir richtig viel Muehe gegeben . Klingel mal ich spaeter noch dran ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nibbelspanner (6. Februar 2009)

mein knippsgerät ist groß wien schuhkarton.
und nur noch mit ebenso großem netzgerät zu betreiben....
war mir mal in den see gefallen.
batterien die frisch eingelegt werden sind sofort leer.

aber immerhin DIGITALES-GERÄT

naja....und das mit der freundin tut mir leid...mach das beste draus


seit nicht albern....back to topic...

obwohl...sehr detailierte zeichnung


----------



## Marzi (6. Februar 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Sieht es nicht umwerfend aus . Hab mir richtig viel Muehe gegeben . Klingel mal ich spaeter noch dran ;P



Wieviel wiegt der Hobel?


----------



## aux-racing (6. Februar 2009)

jah , das sowas kommt wusste ich


----------



## Nibbelspanner (7. Februar 2009)

Bitte auch bei gezeichneten Bildern immer auf die "Details" achten.

(Farbe, Schaltung, Vorbau, Reifen, Kurbelgarnitur [hier truvativ], Zugverlegung)

seit nicht so schlampig...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (7. Februar 2009)

Ein Talent vor dem Herrn....Ich seich mich ein....


----------



## Racer87 (7. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


>



Erinnert mich an die Comics in den alten BIKEs.....Rocky Ritzel sonst was. Is schon so knappe 10 Jahre her, aber vielleicht kennt die ja noch jemand. 

Viele schöne Bilder hier, demnächst gibts von meinem auch mal wieder ein Update, morgen kommen neue Teile. 
Natürlich sind alle Bilder und fast alle Cubes schön, trotzdem hat Nibbelspanner schon recht, dass es einfach interessanter wird, wenn man nicht einfach das 100.000 te schwarze Cube von der Stange,wenigstens fotografisch etwas in Szene setzt.Am besten natürlich in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal wieder durchgeschaut, was es an neuen Bildern zu bewundern gibt. Seit beuze1 aufpasst  hat die Anzahl der täglichen Fotos erstaunlich zugenommen.



kaum bin ich  mal einen Abend weg, 
wird hier wieder blödsinn gemacht 




.
.


----------



## aux-racing (7. Februar 2009)

@ nibbelspanner

herr lehrer ich weiss was , der nibbelspanner hat die kette vergessen


----------



## aux-racing (7. Februar 2009)

un de schaltung auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (7. Februar 2009)

los---- weiter malen


----------



## STR33TN3R (7. Februar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das stimmt schon wie ich es geschrieben habe. Ich schreibe und sage nichts was nicht stimmt oder vielleicht usw.
> 
> ...



Find ich mal richtig gut!!! Aber woher hast du so viel Ahnung davon???
Steht ja jetzt nicht auf irgendeiner Seite, zumindest hab ich nichts gefunden!!!


----------



## STR33TN3R (7. Februar 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die Comics in den alten BIKEs.....Rocky Ritzel sonst was. Is schon so knappe 10 Jahre her, aber vielleicht kennt die ja noch jemand.
> 
> Viele schöne Bilder hier, demnächst gibts von meinem auch mal wieder ein Update, morgen kommen neue Teile.
> Natürlich sind alle Bilder und fast alle Cubes schön, trotzdem hat Nibbelspanner schon recht, dass es einfach interessanter wird, wenn man nicht einfach das 100.000 te schwarze Cube von der Stange,wenigstens fotografisch etwas in Szene setzt.Am besten natürlich in freier Wildbahn.



Hey nichts gegen schwarze Cubes von der Stange^^ 
Nicht jeder hat nach nem Bikekauf noch so viel Geld in der Tasche um dann gleich die großen Veränderungen zu machen!!! 
Naja gut direkt von der Stange is meins auch nicht mehr....aber der Großteil^^

STR33TN3R


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

@ beuze 

schönes Bild  .... kann ich dir mein Bike auch vorbei bringen zum putzen  und fotografieren


----------



## barbarissima (7. Februar 2009)

Finde ich prima: Wer keine Fotos machen kann, malt sein Cube   

Wir könnten einen Malwettbewerb organisieren  Als ersten Preis stifte ich eine Packung Buntstifte und einen Malblock


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @ Dämon:
> Hast du die XT nur wegen der Optik gegen die SLX getauscht?



Nein hatte auf dem AMS eine LX, bin also vom Gewicht her keinen Schritt zurück gegangen, falls du das meinst.
Optisch ist die SLX einfach schöner finde ich und passt besser zum gesamt Bild.
Und von der Funktion steht sie der XT in nichts nach.
Der Hauptgrund aber bestand für mich mal zu testen wie lange die neuen Kettenblätter halten, soll angeblich doppelt so lange sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbar__ (7. Februar 2009)

Wenn ihr alle so auf Details steht, poste ich nochmal 2 alte Bilder ausm Sommer:


----------



## S1las (7. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> Bitte auch bei gezeichneten Bildern immer auf die "Details" achten.
> 
> (Farbe, Schaltung, Vorbau, Reifen, Kurbelgarnitur [hier truvativ], Zugverlegung)
> 
> seit nicht so schlampig...



Das Cube ist echt nicht schlecht und die Truvativ gefaellt mir richtig gut x)


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Februar 2009)

Könntest aber dein Vorderrad mal Zentrieren lassen


----------



## ren` (7. Februar 2009)

Endlich mit Kefü!





Fit für 09


----------



## rockshox12 (7. Februar 2009)

@beuze
 schönes Bild echt gelungen, hat auch was mit den Details richtig schön 

@powerbar
des 1te Foto ist auch gut gelungen


----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ beuze
> 
> schönes Bild  .... kann ich dir mein Bike auch vorbei bringen zum putzen  und fotografieren




ja mach das...
hab einen schönen Brunnen vor dem Haus 
da kannst Du Dich nach der obligatorischen Tour zur abkühlung
reinsetzen   und dann zeig ich Dir wie man sein Cube ordendlich sauber 
macht für die nächste Tour..


da wo das Cube steht ist der Brunnen


----------



## Racer87 (7. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> Hey nichts gegen schwarze Cubes von der Stange^^
> Nicht jeder hat nach nem Bikekauf noch so viel Geld in der Tasche um dann gleich die großen Veränderungen zu machen!!!
> Naja gut direkt von der Stange is meins auch nicht mehr....aber der Großteil^^
> 
> STR33TN3R



Ich hab nichts gegen schwarze Cubes......fahr selber ein Reaction in schwarz, an dem ich seit einem Jahr absolut nichts verändert habe. Wenn ichs aber jeden Tag fotografieren würde und hier rein stell, dann wirds langweilig.


----------



## Danielsan79 (7. Februar 2009)

@ Beuze 

schönes Bild und die Schweißnähte sehen auch super aus. Was für eine DSLR und Objektiv verwendest du? Habe mir kürzlich auch mal so eine DSLR geholt, ist aber gerade beim justieren des AF.

Das gezeichnete Bild hat irgendwie was


----------



## regenrohr (7. Februar 2009)

nach dem putzen auch mal Bilder gemacht... (ist aber auch nur ein schwarzes von der Stange)


----------



## barbarissima (7. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Detailfoto von meinem AMS:

Die Leafcycles Mag mit Titanachse......






....wiegen 301g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Nein hatte auf dem AMS eine LX, bin also vom Gewicht her keinen Schritt zurück gegangen, falls du das meinst.
> Optisch ist die SLX einfach schöner finde ich und passt besser zum gesamt Bild.
> Und von der Funktion steht sie der XT in nichts nach.
> Der Hauptgrund aber bestand für mich mal zu testen wie lange die neuen Kettenblätter halten, soll angeblich doppelt so lange sein!


 
Mich interessiert der 'spürbare' Unterschied zwischen XT und SLX . Ich habe nämlich schon ein paar Händler danach gefragt und bis jetzt keine befriedigende Antwort bekommen  Optisch finde ich die SLX auch sehr gelungen


----------



## hano! (7. Februar 2009)

gelöscht..


----------



## Kail (7. Februar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> nach dem putzen auch mal Bilder gemacht... (ist aber auch nur ein schwarzes von der Stange)


 
Hallo Regenrohr,

die Arbeit hat sich aber gelohnt .
Am beeindruckensten finde ich die Kette und den Kettenspanner.
Kannst Du mir bitte den Pflegetrick verraten?

Danke und Gruß Kail


----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> @ Beuze
> 
> schönes Bild und die Schweißnähte sehen auch super aus. Was für eine DSLR und Objektiv verwendest du? Habe mir kürzlich auch mal so eine DSLR geholt, ist aber gerade beim justieren des AF.
> 
> Das gezeichnete Bild hat irgendwie was




das ist keine Spiegelreflexkamera, wär auch zu groß zum mitnehmen beim Biken 
klein aber fein 
Hersteller:  	 EASTMAN KODAK COMPANY
Kamera   :	 KODAK EASYSHARE M753 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41eOxFPDV6L._SL500_AA240_.jpg

und macht solche Bilder





[/url][/IMG]
.
.


----------



## regenrohr (7. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir bitte den Pflegetrick verraten?



habe ich keinen, vorher nur die Kette mit Bremsenreiniger eingesprüht und mit dem Kärcher abgespritzt


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Februar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> habe ich keinen, vorher nur die Kette mit Bremsenreiniger eingesprüht und mit dem Kärcher abgespritzt



Das rote Schaltauge ist aber auch ein Blickfang, 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## STR33TN3R (7. Februar 2009)

So heute hab ich mal wieder Bilder gemacht....diesmal von meinem Schwarzen und meinem Roten von der Stange:

























Ok ich glaub das warn genug^^
Das rote Cube is übrigens zu verkaufen!!!


----------



## PhoEnjX (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo...

Ich möchte unbedingt wissen, wie ich meine Bilder so groß und toll in einen Beitrag bekomme wie hir...Ich habe da leider keine Ahnung...

Vielen Dank und alles Liebste

Sven


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2009)

1. in fotoalbum hochladen
2. auf bbcodes unter dem bild klicken
3. hier einfügen.

hat beuze für 4 seiten mal wunderbar beschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamue (7. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> geh in Dein Fotoalbum,
> klicke auf das Bild das Du einstellen möchtest,
> es erscheint groß..und darunter steht,
> BBCode ein-/ausblenden
> ...



So funktioniert das mit den Bildern. (Tutorial by beuze1) ^^


----------



## S1las (7. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> So heute hab ich mal wieder Bilder gemacht....diesmal von meinem Schwarzen und meinem Roten von der Stange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nutzt das Bike den ganzen Federweg des Daempfers? Hab naemlich den selben an meinem Spicy und da kommt mir das schmucke Stueck ein bisschen laenger vor


----------



## Nibbelspanner (7. Februar 2009)

WOW...richtig gute bilder

ich sehe details, das macht mir die zusammenstellung vom bike leichter.

ich bin übrigens in der lage selbst zu eloxieren...
in den farben rot und orange...
bissl batteriesäure, netzteil, kochtopf und farbbad reichen


----------



## regenrohr (7. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> 1. in fotoalbum hochladen



oder einen der unzähligen Imagehoster nehmen, da werden in der Regel die Links auch direkt mundgerecht angezeigt


----------



## STR33TN3R (7. Februar 2009)

Du meinst dass er praktisch "eingefedert" eingebaut ist??? Also das kann ich nicht sagen (hab ihn noch nicht ausgebaut).....aber ich denk mal dass die Leute von Cube das schon richtig gemacht haben!!! Vielleicht schaut der auch n bisschen kürzer aus wegen der Perspektive!!! Den RP23 gibts doch auch mit verschiedenen Hub-Werten!!!


----------



## STR33TN3R (7. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> WOW...richtig gute bilder
> 
> ich sehe details, das macht mir die zusammenstellung vom bike leichter.
> 
> ...



Selbst eloxieren....mann das will ich auch!!! Bräucht noch ein paar rote Schrauben für mein AMS!!! Wie genau funktioniert das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal wieder durchgeschaut, was es an neuen Bildern zu bewundern gibt. Seit beuze1 aufpasst  hat die Anzahl der täglichen Fotos erstaunlich zugenommen.












das sind ja wahre
Bilder- Explosionen


----------



## Deleted 124102 (7. Februar 2009)

Hab nun meine neuen Laufräder und SLX Bremse bekommen:







Leider nur ein Bild aus der Wohnung da es bei uns in strömen regnet, aber bald werde ich auch welche draussen machen.


----------



## barbarissima (7. Februar 2009)

Das Schöne an den schwarzen Cubes ist, dass sie mit einer anderen Farbe kombiniert, zu was ganz Besonderem werden. 

Fand bis jetzt Rot sehr geil, aber das Weiß ist auch klasse.


----------



## STR33TN3R (7. Februar 2009)

Rot wird dann meine Aufgabe^^....
aber das kann noch dauern....muss erst mal wieder an Geld kommen^^


----------



## spirello (7. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


>



Schöne Bilder. Wo gab es den Kettenstrebenschutz? War der bei Dir dazu?


----------



## bujo12 (7. Februar 2009)

Schwarz/Rot find ich schön...


----------



## Deleted 124102 (7. Februar 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Wo gab es den Kettenstrebenschutz? War der bei Dir dazu?



Nein, den haben wir bei uns im geschäft.
Bin total happy das wir die dinger endlich bekommen haben.


----------



## STR33TN3R (7. Februar 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Wo gab es den Kettenstrebenschutz? War der bei Dir dazu?



Ich hab zu meinem Händler gesagt, dass ich noch nen Kettenstrebenschutz brauch....dann hat er den geholt...der war noch in der Verpackung und hätte 9,99 gekostet...also den hätte man auch einzeln kaufen können!!!!

STR33TN3R


----------



## PhoEnjX (7. Februar 2009)

Alles Klar!...Danke nochmal für den Tipp...

Als Belohnung gibt es nun die versprochenen Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour!...Zwar nur vom Bike, aber immerhin ist mehr zu erkennen, als auf meinen letztem Kellerfoto...


















So, nun viel Spaß damit...Sind zwar alle recht gleich, aber die nächsten Folgen ja......Viel Spaß


----------



## beeus (7. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> Ich hab zu meinem Händler gesagt, dass ich noch nen Kettenstrebenschutz brauch....dann hat er den geholt...der war noch in der Verpackung und hätte 9,99 gekostet...also den hätte man auch einzeln kaufen können!!!!
> 
> STR33TN3R




appropo kettenstrebenschutz

bei mir is bereits nach einer tour der schriftzug "angerissen", also der anfang vom abblättern
ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nibbelspanner (7. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> Selbst eloxieren....mann das will ich auch!!! Bräucht noch ein paar rote Schrauben für mein AMS!!! Wie genau funktioniert das???


 

ganz einfach

bauteil in abflussreiniger abbeitzen...kein scherz.
aber vorsicht zicht

teil an alu- besser titandraht aufhängen...+ pol
alublech als kathode...- pol

beides in ein altes glaß oder plastik behältnis hängen 
welches 50/50 mit batteriesäure und destilliertem wasser gefüllt ist.

netzteil anschliessen ca. 15-20V und 1-3A, je nach größe bis zu 45min.
eloxieren.
anschliessend färben im farbbad bis gewünschte sättigung erreicht.
dann kochen im dest. wasser mit sealingsalz...eine stunde...

fertig

hier mal nen link wo ich die farben den titandraht und das salz her habe.

http://www.electronic-thingks.de/eloxieren/index.php


----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> Selbst eloxieren....mann das will ich auch!!! Bräucht noch ein paar rote Schrauben für mein AMS!!! Wie genau funktioniert das???




Rot, Blau, Gold, Schwarz, 
kann ich auch..







[/url][/IMG]
.
.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (7. Februar 2009)

Wow, also ich hab mir mal die komplette anleitung ausführlich durchgelesen.
Wenn ich mal richtig viel zeit hab (ziemlich selten) werde ich das auch mal Versuchen^^.

@beeus
Meinen hab ich noch nicht so lange, deswegen kann ich dazu noch keine erfahrungswerte geben, noch ist alles ok.


----------



## alex76 (7. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> beides in ein altes glaß oder plastik behältnis hängen
> welches 50/50 mit batteriesäure und destilliertem wasser gefüllt ist.
> http://www.electronic-thingks.de/eloxieren/index.php



Will ja keine Spaßbremse sein, aber ein kleiner Hinweis zur Entsorgung wäre wohl angebracht


----------



## Nibbelspanner (7. Februar 2009)

Diesen hinweis gibt es auf der I-net seite mit der anleitung zum eloxieren...

ausserdem lässt sich die recht harmlose verdünnte batteriesäure mehrfach bis ewig verwenden...wenn sie nicht verunreinigt wird.

alte spassbremse


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> Diesen hinweis gibt es auf der I-net seite mit der anleitung zum eloxieren...
> 
> ausserdem lässt sich die *recht harmlose* verdünnte batteriesäure mehrfach bis ewig verwenden...wenn sie nicht verunreinigt wird.
> 
> alte spassbremse



Und vll auch zum Umgang...auch wenn sie mit gleichen Teilen Wasser verdünnt wird, wird sie dadurch nicht gerade angenehmer...


----------



## Nibbelspanner (8. Februar 2009)

wenn du keine 18 bist...darfste die nicht drinken...gelle bub
mama...s..limo hat vespen.

macht fotos
eloxieren ist halt für männer


----------



## spirello (8. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> Ich hab zu meinem Händler gesagt, dass ich noch nen Kettenstrebenschutz brauch....dann hat er den geholt...der war noch in der Verpackung und hätte 9,99 gekostet...also den hätte man auch einzeln kaufen können!!!!
> 
> STR33TN3R



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe ihn mir zu diesem Preis gerade bei Ebay geordert.


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. Februar 2009)

So nun wieder mal ein Bildchen
Nachdem die letzten Tage das traumhafte Wetter nur so zum Biken einlud, hatten wir heut wieder genau das gegenteil...
Schnee ohne ende






Nah ja jetzt muss das Bike wohl wieder etwas ruhen

Grüsse aus nem kleinen Kuhdorf im Allgäu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (8. Februar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> nach dem putzen auch mal Bilder gemacht... (ist aber auch nur ein schwarzes von der Stange)



...von der Stange..? 



regenrohr schrieb:


>



interessanter Aufbau eines Reaction. Hab noch nie eines mit einer Talas gesehen... richtiges All-Mountain-Hardtail  Die Scheibe hinten wirkt ja auch alles andere als zierlich, wie gross ist die?

könnte nur noch einen stabileren LRS brauchen:






soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen mit XRC180


----------



## STR33TN3R (8. Februar 2009)

Oh verdammt....hoffe das passiert mit meinen nicht!!!
Aber sind die echt so schlecht bzw. unstabil??? Oder hast du einfach ein bisschen im Gelände übertrieben


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Februar 2009)

bujo12 schrieb:


> Schwarz/Rot find ich schön...





(Aber den Specialized-Schriftzug hätt ich noch abgepult  )


----------



## torontrini (8. Februar 2009)

Hier Pics von meiner schnellen 30 min Sonntagvormittagtour mit dem Reaction meiner Schwester. Meine Dyspnoe beim Aufstieg hat mir mal wieder gezeigt, dass ich wieder regelmäßiger raus sollte.


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (8. Februar 2009)

Ein nettes Hallo an alle. Ich bin neu hier, aber auch Cube infiziert....

Ich habe mal schnell ein Foto aus der Datenbank geholt, und konnte es mir nicht verkneifen es hier einzustellen. Inzwischen ist noch ein Teamlin für meinen großen Sohn Max sazugekommen... Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal noch ein nettes Foto machen...

Mfg Schubi
Cube


----------



## Bero0815 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo  das ist wohl aus der guten alten Zeit als es Cubes noch zu kaufen gab (ohne 3/4 Jahr vorbestellen ins blaue finanzieren usw.)  Gruß Bero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max-und-Moriz (8. Februar 2009)

na wenn man bei den bewaffneten Behörden tätig ist, kann man beim Händler mit Nachdruck verhandeln


----------



## Bero0815 (8. Februar 2009)

Wohl eher beim Hersteller!


----------



## robstar78 (8. Februar 2009)

... mein cube, mein weihnachtsgeschenk!
bilder aus einsatz hab ich noch nicht ...


----------



## Kail (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

anbei mein erstes Foto in diesem Thread. Mein neues Bike hat beim
Kauf auch den originalen Schutz bekommen. Der war im Endpreis inklusive.





Gruß Kail


----------



## Deleted 124102 (8. Februar 2009)

Habs heut noch zu ner tour geschafft:


----------



## speedy76 (8. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder schicke Bilder hier. Habe mich heute mal an Deteilfotos gewagt.
......naja, der Fotograf bin ich wohl dann doch nich 

Hoffe sie gefallen doch etwas

































so, das hat ja nun doch etwas gedauert


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2009)

Für die ganzen Putzteufel  in diesem Fred mal wieder was schmutziges  







Einmal zur Arbeit und zurück


----------



## speedy76 (8. Februar 2009)

na so sah mein Würfel heut morgen auch noch aus.


----------



## beuze1 (8. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja mach das...
> hab einen schönen Brunnen vor dem Haus
> da kannst Du Dich nach der obligatorischen Tour zur abkühlung
> reinsetzen   und dann zeig ich Dir wie man sein Cube ordendlich sauber
> ...




10 min. und es steht da wie neu...



.
.


----------



## barbarissima (8. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die ganzen Putzteufel  in diesem Fred mal wieder was schmutziges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was für ein herzerfrischendes Foto: Ein dreckiges Cube   
Nach den blitzeblanken Bikes und Detailaufnahmen der letzten Tage ist das eine richtige Wohltat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Februar 2009)

Meins ist viiiiel dreckiger!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch Fotos machen..


----------



## barbarissima (8. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Meins ist viiiiel dreckiger!
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch Fotos machen..


 
Glaub ich nicht!


----------



## home (8. Februar 2009)

..kÃ¶nnt momentan aÂ´weng kotzen!!!hab mir ende letzten jahres noch ein agree/racing red ergattern kÃ¶nnen..und siehe,nach ein paar ausritten schon lackabplatzer auf der kettenstrebe..also folie gekauft,leicht fixiert,richten wollen und beim leichten abheben lÃ¶st sich ein ca.2cm lackstreifen..shit!!!also mit dem dÃ¼nnen naÃlack isÂ´nix so richtiges
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 naja hab neÂ´mail an cube geschickt und versuchs nochmal Ã¼ber meinen hÃ¤ndler..nenÂ´passender lackstift mÃ¼sst ja eigentlich rausspringen,weil mit garantie?!mfg


Alonzo37 schrieb:


> Naja, die Lackierung in Rot ist sehr empfindlich, habe auch ein Lackstift kaufen mÃ¼ssen, nach gerade 200km habe ich auch an der Kenttenstrebe meiner AMS Pro das selbe Problem bekommen...fÃ¼r knapp 2000â¬ hÃ¤tte ich was besseres erwartet...Schade :-(


 ..naja!!?hab wie gesagt cube via e-mail kontaktiert und versuchs nochmal Ã¼ber meinen hÃ¤ndler..mal sehnÂ´was gibt!!!


----------



## aux-racing (8. Februar 2009)

hat die bärbel nen kleinen fetisch für dreckige bikes??


----------



## barbarissima (8. Februar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> hat die bärbel nen kleinen fetisch für dreckige bikes??


 
Die Bärbel weiß vor allem, wie viel Spaß die Tour gemacht hat, wenn man mit nem dreckigen Bike nach Hause kommt


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Februar 2009)

Na dann, will ich dir zeigen wie viel Spaß ich hatte
Sogar im gewünschtenn Detail Sind aber bescheiden, da ich sie eben in fünf minuten gemacht habe...


----------



## Spiderbein (8. Februar 2009)

Hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder (ja, das weiße Farbkonzept ist noch nicht fertig... Ich arbeite dran)...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2009)

Machen wir nun einen, "das schmutzigste Cube" Fred  

Ab und mach ich an der Tanke halt und nutz den Kärcher und ab und an bringe ich mein Bike zum LBD zum gründlichen reinigen auch der Schaltwerke und so


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Februar 2009)

ich reinig alles selbst- aber bestimmt nicht jede woche Was ich allerdings nach ein bis zwei fahrte im winter mache ist antrieb, federelemente reinigen!..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (8. Februar 2009)

Spiderbein schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder (ja, das weiße Farbkonzept ist noch nicht fertig... Ich arbeite dran)...



Der weiße Lenker und Vorbau geht ja mal überhaupt nicht.
Ich finde weiße Anbauteile sowieso schrecklich (abgesehen davon, daß das weiß nicht besonders widerstandsfähig ist).

Gruß


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Februar 2009)

ihr nennt eure bikes dreckig ???

mein hardtail, des ich zum trailsuchen hernimm is richtig heavy dirty ... 
ich hab leider kein foto davon, ausserdem inzwischen wieder abgebröselt^^ - wird schon wieder dreckig keine angst und dann kommen die fotos


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Februar 2009)

ja - denkst nich, dass es auch bei mir abgebröselt sein könnte?^^ Der Restdreck is von der Trailtour am freitag (nach Dauerregen)..


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Februar 2009)

okok...


----------



## Spiderbein (8. Februar 2009)

S.D., das höre ich öfter, seit die Teile drauf sind :-D Die weiße Bremsanlage fällt dagegen kaum auf.


Weiß jemand, ob es den Nobby Nic auch als Tubeless/UST mit den farbigen Streifen gibt??? Oder nur den normalen?


----------



## barbarissima (8. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Na dann, will ich dir zeigen wie viel Spaß ich hatte
> Sogar im gewünschtenn Detail Sind aber bescheiden, da ich sie eben in fünf minuten gemacht habe...


 
Na gut, ich glaub´s doch  

Aber das rote Kreuzchen von freeride_bogl hat ja noch nicht mal nen Spritzerchen abgekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (8. Februar 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...von der Stange..?



abgesehen von einer anderen Gabel, anderen Pedalen und hinten der 180'er Scheibe ist das von der Stange...


----------



## [email protected] (8. Februar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> abgesehen von einer anderen Gabel, anderen Pedalen und hinten der 180'er Scheibe ist das von der Stange...



Und ich finde, dass die Teile die du erneuert hast die shclimmsten von allesn sind.


----------



## HILLKILLER (8. Februar 2009)

Mal eine Frage am Rande, warum regt man sich auf, wenn der Lack abfällt (ist doch normal bei der Belastung) und man KEINEN Kettenstrebenschutz montiert? Allein schon das klappern der Kette würde mich nerven.
Son Teil ist ja nun nicht erst seit Gestern modern, ob Cube draufsteht oder nicht.

Aber einige Bilder sind echt top muss ich zugeben, schöne Bikes und schön viel Dreck *gg*


----------



## Deleted 124102 (8. Februar 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Der weiße Lenker und Vorbau geht ja mal überhaupt nicht.
> Ich finde weiße Anbauteile sowieso schrecklich (abgesehen davon, daß das weiß nicht besonders widerstandsfähig ist).
> 
> Gruß



Mag sein, aber meine weissen Felgen liebe ich^^.





Ich frag mich was manche leute gegen weisse teile haben, ich finde sie gerade weil sowas nicht jeder hat schön.


----------



## wuerfelfreund (8. Februar 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Der weiße Lenker und Vorbau geht ja mal überhaupt nicht.
> Ich finde weiße Anbauteile sowieso schrecklich (abgesehen davon, daß das weiß nicht besonders widerstandsfähig ist).
> 
> Gruß



Ich finde das sich jeder seine Farben selber zusammenstellen kann....weiß und schwarz sehen immer edel aus und es ist zeitlos stehe auch voll drauf!
und ich denke mal das man die widerstandsfähigkeit eines teils nicht an der farbe ausmachen kann!!!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. Februar 2009)

@Hillkiller
Lackabplatzer aufgrund Belastung sind zu verkraften, aber bei einem neuen Rad sollten diese nicht vorkommen. Würde auch sofort reklamieren. Zum zweiten handelt es sich hier ja um ein Agree, also ein RR. Schon mal ein RR mit Kettenstrebenschutz gesehen, sicher nicht viele. Sollte beim RR auch nicht nötig sein bei artgerechten Einsatz.
Von daher bin ich froh über meine eloxierten Würfel.


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn es ein Rennrad ist Bleibt Lack ja Lack, und denke wenn die Kette darauf haut, dann wird das auf dauer wohl kein Lack ewig ertragen. Es Stimmt das es auch nicht von guter Lackqualität zeugt (oder einfach ner Altstadtdurchfahrt mit Kopfsteinpflaster), doch zu umgehen sind solche Abplatzer wohl nur durch besseres Abkleben u.Ä.. 
Genug herumgemosert, es lebe hoch die Eloxierung *g*


----------



## Assfight (9. Februar 2009)

Spiderbein schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder (ja, das weiße Farbkonzept ist noch nicht fertig... Ich arbeite dran)...


Einfach geil!
Schwarz weiß mix ist echt geil. Habsch auch, aber mich noch wenig rot mit rein.


----------



## beuze1 (9. Februar 2009)

da stimmt doch was nicht 





aber was


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Das Rad ist sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assfight (9. Februar 2009)

Der Baum ist waagerecht zum Boden gewachsen


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. Februar 2009)

entweder klasse Reifen oder Baumwuchs in unmittelbarer Atomreaktorgegend, da wo auch die Fische mit den großen Augen und so leben


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. Februar 2009)

dann waären aber noch leuchtende grüne pilze daneben ... ^^


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. Februar 2009)

vllt waren da auch welche, bis der Photograf/Fahrer seines Weges an diesen Pilzen vorbei kam.


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. Februar 2009)

... und die pilze gemopst und gemampft hat. (die geschichte wird nie enden)


----------



## xerto (9. Februar 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ... und die pilze gemopst und gemampft hat. (die geschichte wird nie enden)



Zeigt her Eure Cubes? oder?


----------



## beuze1 (9. Februar 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ... und die pilze gemopst und gemampft hat. (die geschichte wird nie enden)



weitere Vorschläge..


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2009)

Ich kenn die Lösung, weil du das Bild schon mal gezeigt hast. Verrate es aber nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Februar 2009)

ich kann mich auch noch dran erinnern. Aber ich schweige wie ein Grab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (9. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Lösung, weil du das Bild schon mal gezeigt hast. Verrate es aber nicht.





da ist das eher was für Dich..







[/url][/IMG]

.


----------



## colnagoboris (9. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und ich finde, dass die Teile die du erneuert hast die shclimmsten von allesn sind.



Und weil es so schön ist , gleich noch ein´s mit weißen Parts !!!
Ich finde weiß ist mal wieder was anderes. Ansonsten stehe ich eher auf Eloxierte Parts, wie an meinem Classik bike (Fotos) zu sehen ist. 
Schwarz/weiss passt eben genau auf das Cube, weil die Grundfarbe schon schwarz/weiss ist.


----------



## xerto (9. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> da ist das eher was für Dich..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow ein geiles Bild..

Und das bist Du? 

Und danach schön abgefahren?


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Februar 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist , gleich noch ein´s mit weißen Parts !!!
> Ich finde weiß ist mal wieder was anderes. Ansonsten stehe ich eher auf Eloxierte Parts, wie an meinem Classik bike (Fotos) zu sehen ist.
> Schwarz/weiss passt eben genau auf das Cube, weil die Grundfarbe schon schwarz/weiss ist.



Sorry, aberda basst ja goanix!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2009)

Krasse Felswand. Ist es bei dir in der Gegend um Ravensburg? Führt bestimmt ein Trail von rechts bis dahin wo du sitzt.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist , gleich noch ein´s mit weißen Parts !!!
> Ich finde weiß ist mal wieder was anderes. Ansonsten stehe ich eher auf Eloxierte Parts, wie an meinem Classik bike (Fotos) zu sehen ist.
> Schwarz/weiss passt eben genau auf das Cube, weil die Grundfarbe schon schwarz/weiss ist.



Ebenfalls sorry. Das Mischmasch an weiß und rot passt überhaupt nicht. Und dann noch die Aufkleber. Ne, nicht mein Fall.
Weiße Komponenten wie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze ist der schlimmste Design-Fehltritt des letzten Jahres. Meine Meinung! 
Weiße Bikes gefallen mir gut, aber zuviel ist zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (9. Februar 2009)

Nun, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich stehe auf "Bunt", genau so wollte ich es haben. Bis zum Sommer werden noch einige Eloxierte Parts rankommen !
Hatte auch schon sehr schlichte Bikes, aber auf dauer langweilt mich die Optik dann doch. Dann ist Teilekeaufen/verbauen angesagt.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2009)

O.K. Jedem das seine. Wenns gefällt, warum nicht.


----------



## beuze1 (9. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Krasse Felswand. Ist es bei dir in der Gegend um Ravensburg? Führt bestimmt ein Trail von rechts bis dahin wo du sitzt.




@ jmr-biking..
das Du das nicht kennst 
gehört glaub noch zur Eifel wo ich ja öfters mal bin 
bin von Wittlich aus "Da" hingebiket..




xerto schrieb:


> Wow ein geiles Bild..
> 
> Und das bist Du?



@ xerto..
jo, bin ich 



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sorry, aberda basst ja goanix!



find ich auch, 
Das Mischmasch an weiß und rot passt überhaupt nicht. Und dann noch die Aufkleber. Ne, auch nicht mein Fall.
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Februar 2009)

@beuze:
 Also mit den Bildern hast du dich ja mal selber übertroffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Lösung zum ersten Bild ist doch ganz einfach: Da kommt doch beuzes schlimmes Schlüsselbein her  Ein Kaugummi ans Vorderrad, eins ans Hinterrad, Bike an den Felsen gebeppt, beuze auf den Baum, Foto gemacht, beuze fällt runter, den Rest kennen wir ja    

Tut´s eigentlich immer noch weh? Oder kannst du jetzt wieder fahren 

Mal ehrlich, beim zweiten Bild wird mir schon vom Hinsehen schwindelig


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @ jmr-biking..
> das Du das nicht kennst
> gehört glaub noch zur Eifel wo ich ja öfters mal bin
> bin von Wittlich aus "Da" hingebiket..
> .



Die Eifel ist groß. Kenne nicht jeden Felsen. Tippe mal auf die Gegend Müllerthal, Prümtal, Ferschweiler Plateau. Grenzgebiet zu Luxemburg, aber von WIL schon ein Stück weg. Oder in der Nähe des Lieserpfades?


----------



## speedy76 (9. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> da ist das eher was für Dich..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




........... haste aber sicher mit nem Sebstauslöser gemacht     

oder doch nich


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. Februar 2009)

ach quatsch, Kabelfernbedienung *g*

@colnagoboris:

Irgendwie passt die Sattelstütze nicht, sieht meiner Meinung nach voll billig aus (dein Cube hat mehr verdient!). Irgendwie außerdem etwas planlos zusammengewürfelt. Aber gut, wenn du konsequent Weiß weiter vorantreibst, ohne Rot dazu, wirds sicher nich schlecht, aber ohne die Stütze ( oder mach die Klemme auch Weiß).


----------



## beuze1 (9. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @beuze:
> Also mit den Bildern hast du dich ja mal selber übertroffen
> 
> 
> ...



barbarissima, fast wärst Du drauf gekommen..

das Bild-Rätsel







die Lösung








[/url][/IMG]



barbarissima schrieb:


> @beuze:
> Mal ehrlich, beim zweiten Bild wird mir schon vom Hinsehen schwindelig



iist doch garnicht so schlimm..






speedy76 schrieb:


> ........... haste aber sicher mit nem Sebstauslöser gemacht
> oder doch nich



nicht ganz..
der blaue Klaus wars

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=108-0883_imgv3t4.jpg]

[img]http://www.abload.de/img/108-0883_imgv3t4.jpg[/url][/IMG]



kann man doch mal machen...
.
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Februar 2009)

Sowas wie auf dem "Klippenbild" hjab ich von mir am Grand Canyon! Geiles Gefühl!


----------



## S.D. (9. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ebenfalls sorry. Das Mischmasch an weiß und rot passt überhaupt nicht. Und dann noch die Aufkleber. Ne, nicht mein Fall.
> Weiße Komponenten wie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze ist der schlimmste Design-Fehltritt des letzten Jahres. Meine Meinung!
> Weiße Bikes gefallen mir gut, aber zuviel ist zuviel.



Würde ich jetzt mal genauso sehen!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (9. Februar 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage am Rande, warum regt man sich auf, wenn der Lack abfällt (ist doch normal bei der Belastung) und man KEINEN Kettenstrebenschutz montiert? Allein schon das klappern der Kette würde mich nerven.
> Son Teil ist ja nun nicht erst seit Gestern modern, ob Cube draufsteht oder nicht.
> 
> Aber einige Bilder sind echt top muss ich zugeben, schöne Bikes und schön viel Dreck *gg*



Es kommt halt drauf an, wie der Lack abfällt. Manche Lackierungen sind so schlecht, daß jedes Steinschlägchen riesige Lackabplatzungen zur Folge hat, oder daß der Lack so dünn aufgetragen wurde, daß alles, was auch nur minimal daran scheuert das blanke Alu hervorscheinen läßt.
Sowas muß nicht sein, erst Recht nicht in einer bestimmten Preisklasse.
Ein eloxierter oder gepulverter Rahmen siehrt auch nach ein paar Jahren noch einigermaßen anschaulich aus.

Gruß


----------



## barbarissima (9. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> iist doch garnicht so schlimm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das kann ich gar nicht mit ansehen


----------



## Danielsan79 (9. Februar 2009)

Das stimmt und ich verstehe auch nicht warum Cube immer noch lackierte Rahmen verkauft und das sogar bei den teureren Modellen. Die günstigeren sind teilweise gepulvert. Nasslack sieht vielleicht besser aus aber wie lange? Hätte auch lieber ein gepulvertes.


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. Februar 2009)

wiiiiiiiiiiiind ... 









wusch - obigfoin, tot


----------



## beuze1 (9. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das kann ich gar nicht mit ansehen



Du bist die Smilie-Königin..


----------



## RaptorTP (9. Februar 2009)

hab heut mal die smart sam getestet - bisher find ich se ganz gut

danke nochma an acid-driver


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Februar 2009)

ich find sie auf nassem Untergrund nich so toll. Und sie haben auch n bisschen zu wenig profil; aber insgesammt ganz gut...


----------



## RaptorTP (9. Februar 2009)

gibt es denn gescheite für nassen untergrund ?

mir wird andauernd Fat Albert empfohlen


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Februar 2009)

Ja die gehn.(zumindest die 08er) Aber das Non plus Ultra auf nassem Untergrund sind meine Muddys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshox12 (9. Februar 2009)

Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph kombiniert einfach genial  !


----------



## barbarissima (9. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Du bist die Smilie-Königin..


 





 Ich weiß!


----------



## Spiderbein (9. Februar 2009)

Sehr unaufdringliches, schönes Rad, Raptor. Nur die Schutzbleche..... 


Nobby Nic 2,25 vo+hi mit 2 bar find ich optimal.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Februar 2009)

den hab ich gesucht!!! Wo gibts die alle??!??!


----------



## schatten (9. Februar 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph kombiniert einfach genial  !



Ja, genial zum auf die Mappe legen, zumindest bei Nässe (wobei der NN auch bei Trockenheit noch ein paar unangenehme Eigenschaften hat).

Ich habe als "Winterbereifung" die alten (2007) Alberts (2,25") drauf, die machen sich schon recht gut. Demnächst werde ich mal die die Kombi Maxxis Advantage/Ardent testen.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Februar 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Das stimmt und ich verstehe auch nicht warum Cube immer noch lackierte Rahmen verkauft und das sogar bei den teureren Modellen. Die günstigeren sind teilweise gepulvert. Nasslack sieht vielleicht besser aus aber wie lange? Hätte auch lieber ein gepulvertes.


 
Bei meinem AMS ist der Lack tip top und robust  Ich fahre damit jetzt schon seit fast einem Jahr über und durch unterschiedlichstes Gelände. Selbst zwei Stürze haben keine nennenswerten Spuren hinterlassen. ein paar klitzekleine Abplatzer, das ist alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (9. Februar 2009)

Smart Sam sind halt kurz gesagt die Einsteiger Reifen für Straße und Gelände...

Aber das Rad kann mal nix verschandeln, auch net die Schutzbleche.... Für längere Strecken einfach angenehmer...


----------



## RaptorTP (9. Februar 2009)

nobbynic mag ich bisher nicht wirklich. mal schauen - ich muss mal durchn wald mit den smart sam reifen.

@ Spiderbein danke - ja die schutzbleche sind wirklich etwas - naja .. auffällig.

hab mir überlegt, so kleines für vorne, was man ans Unterrohr macht - und hinten ein dezenteres .. muss mich nur mal umschauen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2009)

Bei meinem ist der Lack auch noch TipTop  

Im Winter fahre ich Spikes sonst fahre ich Conti MK in 2.4 oder auch mal den NN in 2.4 zum Bergabschreddern ohne Bergaufgeradel habe ich dann noch Maxxis Minion DHF und DHR in 2.5 
Alles auf der DTSwiss/CubeX180er Felge (Ist glaube ich Onyx nabe und 4.2 Felge). Bald soll ein neuer LRS (EX 1750) ans Rad mal sehen was der Grip sagt ..... Dann gibt es auch wieder neue Bilder


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Februar 2009)

Mein Lack is eh der BESTE!!! 1. grüün  2. Stabil, Robust! Bis auf Gebrauchsspuren, die man so nach 4000km hat, nach einem Jahr, markellos!! Zur Zeit fahr ich hinten 2.35er FA und vorn die 2.35er Muddy Mary Freeride....


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Februar 2009)

kann den NN zumindest vorne auch nicht empfehlen, will mich da bei Nässe in den Kurven nicht drauf verlassen, hinten ist er allerdings super...

Im Moment FA ohne Probleme.

Und beim Thema Lack geht doch nichts über eine nahezu unverwüstliche Pulverung 

Fotos kommen bald 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## HILLKILLER (10. Februar 2009)

Ja die Reifenfrage, ich glaub, es wird nie DEN Reifen geben. Je nach Vorlieben und Erfahrungen, ich hab vor Jahren mit Schwalbe schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, seit dem rollt man auf französisch angehauchten Material, Micheln. Selbst der XC Dry² ist bei Nässe im meinem Einsatzbereich noch gut zu kontrollieren. Ich mag die vom Fahrverhalten und Aussehen und fahre die Serie schon seit Jahren.
So hat jeder seins 
(Fotos gibts erst wieder wenns neue Objektiv da is  )


----------



## beuze1 (10. Februar 2009)

.
15 x off topic


hier her!!!!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=128
.
da gehören Reifen u Räder hin 



.


----------



## xerto (10. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> .
> 15 x off topic
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist ein Reifen...


----------



## beuze1 (10. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Das ist ein Reifen...



vorallem ein Bild


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> vorallem ein Bild


 
...und zu allem Überfluss gibt es jetzt noch ein ganz buntes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Februar 2009)

Hat irgendwie was 
Is das was von heute???? Bei uns is nix mit Sonne. Es stürmt und regnet von morgens bis abends!! Is mir aber wurscht, bin eh krank..


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2009)

Nö, von letzter Woche. 

Bin froh, dass ich gestern im Wald war. Heute ist hier auch Sauwetter und das schöne Eis bestimmt schon weggeschmolzen 
Aber is mir auch wurscht, bin auch krank


----------



## beuze1 (10. Februar 2009)

wie alle krank hier..




gute besserung..

@ barbarissima
schön verfremdetes Bild


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nö, von letzter Woche.
> 
> Bin froh, dass ich gestern im Wald war. Heute ist hier auch Sauwetter und das schöne Eis bestimmt schon weggeschmolzen
> Aber is mir auch wurscht, bin auch krank



Na dann auch von mir gute Besserung und damit das auch klappt 

Sonnenschein, Blumen und gute Laune


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2009)

Danke schön, da geht´s mir gleich viel besser


----------



## barbarissima (10. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @ barbarissima
> schön verfremdetes Bild


 
Das Original sah ein bisschen öde aus


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Februar 2009)

..mir gefällt das original besser .....  p.s. bin auch krank ...... :-o


----------



## Magic21 (11. Februar 2009)

Und hier mein neues AMS 100 Comp.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2009)

Das schwarz/weiße Rahmen-Design gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (11. Februar 2009)

Danke jmr-biking.

War für mich auch ein Entscheidungsgrund für Cube (bisher Corratec).
Das Farbdesign ist bis zur letzten Schraube stimmig.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## rboncube (11. Februar 2009)

wow, das ams 100 in schwarz weiss ist top

nachem ich einer der mitbegründer dieses treads bin (siehe post 2) und cube leider in den letzten jahren untreu geworden bin, sollte ich die marke bei meinem nächsten bikekauf wieder ins auge fassen. zur zeit wahnsinnsräder, auch optisch.

gruß rene`


----------



## Snevern (11. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Und hier mein neues AMS 100 Comp.
> 
> Gruss Magic21




Ist die Sattelspitze nicht bisschen TIEF???

Gruß Snevern


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Und hier mein neues AMS 100 Comp.
> 
> Gruss Magic21



Ich finde das Rad zu voll


----------



## xerto (11. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Und hier mein neues AMS 100 Comp.
> 
> Gruss Magic21



So ein schönes Fahrrad gehört hier her...

Hier sind Menschen die AMS 100 lieben..


----------



## _adr (11. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Und hier mein neues AMS 100 Comp.
> 
> Gruss Magic21



ein wunderschönes bike wie ich finde.
hab's mir letzte woche ebenfalls bestellt,
soll in 1-2 wochen bei mir sein...:/

hast du evtl. noch mehr fotos? gerne auch größer via pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (11. Februar 2009)

Jo, Sattel wird noch justiert.

@ adr, wenns die Anderen nicht stört stell ich gern noch ein paar Fotos ein.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## _adr (11. Februar 2009)

danke.

alternativ kannst du mir natürlich auch die links
als privat nachricht rüberschicken.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Jo, Sattel wird noch justiert.
> 
> @ adr, wenns die Anderen nicht stört stell ich gern noch ein paar Fotos ein.
> 
> Gruss Magic21


 
Stört überhaupt nicht  

Schöne Fotos dürfen hier in jeder beliebigen Menge abgeliefert werden 

Bevor ich´s vergesse: Schönes Bike


----------



## Lumbi (11. Februar 2009)

Schön das schwarz-weisse AMS


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. Februar 2009)

schaut echt cool aus - wenns doch nur jedes bike von cube in jeder farbe geben würde ^^ weil ein 100er würd ich nicht kaufen


----------



## limitedpro (11. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...und zu allem Überfluss gibt es jetzt noch ein ganz buntes...


 das bild sieht ja mal gayl aus
mfg


----------



## Magic21 (11. Februar 2009)

So, wie gewünscht noch zwei Fotos von meinem neuen Schatz.
Und aufgrund des sch.... Wetters momentan, wirds in der guten Stube kompletiert.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. Februar 2009)

Find das Schwarz-Weis Hat echt was! 
(Nur zwecks Sattelneigung, hauptsache es sitzt sich gut!)
Aber fang bitte nicht damit an weitere weiße Parts zu verbauen, das wäre zuviel des Guten

Gruß


----------



## mamue (11. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> So, wie gewünscht noch zwei Fotos von meinem neuen Schatz.
> Und aufgrund des sch.... Wetters momentan, wirds in der guten Stube kompletiert.
> 
> Gruss Magic21



Echt klasse, könntest du evtl. mal ein Foto von den Getränkehaltern ohne Flaschen bzw. nahaufnahme, auch von unten machen? habe mit meinen Standard-Alu-Haltern das Problem, das ich hinten nur eine kleine Flasche reinbekomme. Würde mir eventuell überlegen die zumindest einen wie du zu holen. Was sind das für welche?

Gruß

edit01: ich weiss, da ist ein Foto ohne Flasche, nur würd ichs gern mal näher sehen ^^


----------



## Nordschleifer (11. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> So, wie gewünscht noch zwei Fotos von meinem neuen Schatz.
> Und aufgrund des sch.... Wetters momentan, wirds in der guten Stube kompletiert.
> 
> Gruss Magic21



Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike! Sieht in schwarz/weiß stark aus. 

Zum Flaschenhalter hätte ich auch gerne nähere Infos. Brauch noch einen für mein neues Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _adr (11. Februar 2009)

danke für die bilder.
ich kann's kaum erwarten es in empfang zu nehmen.

ist ein 20" oder? kannst du kurz was zur sitzposition sagen,
bzw.
wie lang ist der verbaute vorbau? ich find da nirgens informationen.


----------



## fasj (11. Februar 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> So, wie gewünscht noch zwei Fotos von meinem neuen Schatz.
> Und aufgrund des sch.... Wetters momentan, wirds in der guten Stube kompletiert.
> 
> Gruss Magic21



Super schön, die Lackierung unterstütz schön die Propertionen, find ich.
Das einzige was mir so auffällt, ich find der Lenker wirkt etwas "gross".
Passt vom fahren her super vermute ich und ist vielleicht nur auf den Bildern so.

fasj


----------



## beuze1 (11. Februar 2009)

ja ja, fahrt Ihr nur alle..

ich kann *(darf)* immer noch nicht








mach ich meine Touren halt ohne mein AMS







waren am Ende auch 13,5 km
.


----------



## Magic21 (11. Februar 2009)

Danke an alle für die Blumen .

Es ist ein 20'' Rahmen und die Länge des Vorbaus beträgt 12cm (selbst 1,86m groß mit 89cm Schrittlänge).
Gegenüber meinem bisherigen Corratec Freeride Extreme (8 Jahre alt) fährt sich das AMS unwahrscheinlich agil, was auch an dem etwas breiteren Lenker liegt. Ich empfinde die Sitzposition wesentlich besser als auf meinem alten Bike.

Zum Flaschenhalter:
Es ist ein solches BBB Modell:
http://www.profirad.de/wasserflaschenhalter-sidecage-bbc10-p-13162.html

Am 20'' Rahmen hat somit auch am Sattelrohr ein 0,75l Flasche Platz.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## PhoEnjX (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo euch allen!...

Hier mal wieder ein paar unspektakuläre Bilder vom Bike aus den Keller...

Jaaa, der ist diesmal aufgeräumt...

Bitteschöön...vielleicht fällt euch ja an einem der beiden etwas auf...


----------



## Nibbelspanner (11. Februar 2009)

lass mich raten

du bist durch einen HUNDEHAUFEN gefahren...und nun ist der teppich hin


----------



## RaptorTP (11. Februar 2009)

Hab ne Tour gemacht, mit´m Kumpel 

hab ihn dann noch n bissi aufgehalten






Single sein und seine eigenen Wohnung haben, hat seine Vorteile
(Das am Dachfenster, soll gegen Tageslicht sein - nervt ja auf dem Monitor)











schönen Abend noch !

beuze hab Geduld !


----------



## PhoEnjX (12. Februar 2009)

Also mir kommt es gerade so vor, als wenn dein einziges Mittel, um das Tageslicht und die frische Luft zu erleben dein Bike wäre... ...

Du Zocker...Ab an die frische Luft!...

Nein Nein, schicke Bude bei dir da oben...

LG, Sven


----------



## marco_m (12. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja ja, fahrt Ihr nur alle..
> 
> ich kann *(darf)* immer noch nicht
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Beuze,
ja schaut bei Dir auch heftig aus! Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs ...
Bei mir wird's noch "etwas" länger dauern, auch die Länge der Touren ohne Bike halten sich in Grenzen, siehe Bild 


Beste Genesungswünsche aus der verschneiten Schweiz 
Marco


P.S.: An alle, ja ja sorry ich weiss das der Thread nicht "zeigt her eure Männerärsche" heisst, aber immer nur Kellerpics von meinem Bike zu zeigen ist öde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hallo Beuze,
> Bei mir wird's noch "etwas" länger dauern,



Oh ja, sieht auch übel aus 
hattest Du noch keine OP 
oder wie bist Du mit Deinem Fell da durchgekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße


----------



## marco_m (12. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> oder wie bist Du mit Deinem Fell da durchgekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha ... doch doch ist alles operiert, Narbe ist unter dem Pflaster.
Das "Fell" lässt man anscheinend stehen 
Die dachten wohl : "lassen wir dem armen Kerli seine letzten Haare noch"


----------



## barbarissima (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Marco und Beuze,

ihr seid ja echt nicht zu beneiden! 
Schicke euch zum Trost eine virtuelle Packung Kekse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und drücke die Daumen, dass bald wieder Schluss ist mit dem alternativen Wintersport


----------



## 8november2002 (12. Februar 2009)

Schnee... und meine Frau hat auch noch Urlaub


----------



## 8november2002 (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## 8november2002 (12. Februar 2009)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen von Kyrill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (12. Februar 2009)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Mit freundlichen Grüßen von Kyrill



Beim ersten Bild dachte ich, WOW mal nicht das Klische, die Frau fährt das Fully und der Mann das Hardtail.
Aber anscheinend ist der Bikeständer doch an ihrem Bike 

"Kämpfe" bei meiner Frau auch, aber sie wehrt sich gegen ein Fully. Sie liebt ihr altes KillerV. 
Selbst der Vorschlag, unser grosser könnte ihr Bike (Gr. S) nehmen wurde abgeschmettert....

fasj


----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend ist der Bikeständer doch an ihrem Bike



zwei Bikes-zwei Ständer...
dafür aber die Bäckchen farblich schön an die Jacke angepaßt..







ne im Ernst..
schöne Bilder und... Ihr geht wenigstens raus..



*@ barbarissima*
Danke für die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.


----------



## 8november2002 (12. Februar 2009)

Wir haben jetzt genau das Problem, dass ich meine Frau mein Fully hab fahren lassen. Jetzt möchte sie ihr neues LTD Team in dieser super Farbe nach 3 Monaten schon verkaufen und auch ein AMS PRO. Also das neue TEAM auf den Bildern kann man kaufen.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Februar 2009)

...wenn ich kein milky hätte - was ich heiss und innig liebe - hätte ich schon interesse - die schwarz-grüm kombi sieht geil aus !!!!(wäre aber eh zu gross für mich ..) greez . kati


----------



## RaptorTP (12. Februar 2009)

Hey, ständer am Bike -cool  *G*

schöne Bilder -   schön wenn die Frau gern mitfährt

Zur meiner WOhnung -- keine Kohle für Möbel - wird nochma hübsch *G*

zocke nicht sehr viel, im Vergleich vor 4 Jahren.
Aber Sonnenlicht am Monitor ist wirklich nervend.
Mein Bike ist mein Ausgleich *G* hasste garnicht so unrecht


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (12. Februar 2009)

hallo, hier mein attention...


----------



## LDVelo (12. Februar 2009)

Für meinen Einstieg in den MTB Sport hatte ich mich zwar erst für eine andere Marke interesiert, bin dann aber doch bei Cube gelandet Am Samstag konnte ich das gute Stück abholen... Und hier das erste gescheite Bike das ich je besessen habe:


----------



## CubeAms125 (12. Februar 2009)

Geiles Gerät!! Viel Spass damit!


----------



## RaptorTP (12. Februar 2009)

definitv - mehr sag ich mal nicht    schön *G*


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

Powerbauer1965 schrieb:


> hallo, hier mein attention...



warum links nen strebenschutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2009)

Das ne gute Frage!
Schöne Bikes hier in letzter Zeit!  Ich finds nur son bisschen schade, dass Cube, bzw. die Bikes hier immer nur so aus meinen Augen langweiligen Farben haben... Ich finde die Bikes zwar top (!) aber irgendwie brauch ich n bisschen Farbe 
Aber weiter so mit dem geposte!!


----------



## volki3 (12. Februar 2009)

ohman, ein Geiles Teil 
Ich bin echt am überlegen mir das auch zu holen??!!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## LDVelo (12. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja das AMS 125, aber das hat die Preisgrenze die ich mir gesetzt habe zu weit überschritten. Es muss ja auch noch Geld für die Erstausrüstung vorhanden sein 
Deshalb bin ich den "Kompromiss" mit dem Messemodell eingegangen, die Dämpferelemente sind meiner Meinung nach zwar nicht so hochwertig wie beim 125er, aber ne komplette XT ist auch schon einiges wert...


----------



## beeus (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2009)

tja, schee ists halt auf dem Königstuhl  
Und ich muss mit Grippe im Bett liegen und kann nich die Trails bei dem Wetter abfahren


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (12. Februar 2009)

@acid-driver:
hab links auch nen kettenstrebenschutz, weil ich schuhgröße 47 hab und ständig ans rohr komm und der lack dort zerkratzt und ohne die strebe bald keiner mehr dran wär...


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> tja, schee ists halt auf dem Königstuhl
> Und ich muss mit Grippe im Bett liegen und kann nich die Trails bei dem Wetter abfahren



Das ist hart! 
Gute Besserung!
ich durfte auch nicht fahren Ruhetag hab am Sonntag Rennen :-(


----------



## beeus (12. Februar 2009)

hehe joar, aber ich kenn hier keine trails

zwar hier aufgewachsen, aber erst seit kurzem am biken.
Hatte aber meine Probleme auf einem Trail wo`s mich auch gelegt hat.

Mit Schnee bedeckt isses halt fies

Größtes Problem ist aber wohl die innere Blockade die durch 12 mal Schulter-Luxation bedingt ist,dadurch fährt man immer etwas zurückhaltender.

Naja, irgendwann sollte man eben der OP zustimmern (2te)


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2009)

*spam modus an*
auf welchem trail? kannst beschreiben?  
Mir is langweilig, sorry leute 
*spam modus aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

Powerbauer1965 schrieb:


> @acid-driver:
> hab links auch nen kettenstrebenschutz, weil ich schuhgröße 47 hab und ständig ans rohr komm und der lack dort zerkratzt und ohne die strebe bald keiner mehr dran wär...



 weitermachen!

gleich gibts wieder ärger von beuze...


----------



## HILLKILLER (12. Februar 2009)

@Powerbauer1965:

Cool dann bewahren wohl die Klickies, das meine Schuhe (noch 3 nummern größer) da auch lang schaben... Ein hoch auf die Klickies 

Und ein hoch auf Spam *gg*


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (12. Februar 2009)

keine ahnung, is aber eigentlich auch scheiß egal...


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2009)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind.... Auf der rechten Seite ist bei mir hinten auch gar KEIN Lack mehr! Obwohl ich Klickies fahr und gr. 43/44 (zumindest bei radschuhen) hab.... Naja, ganz ehrlich, mich stört kein kratzer mehr; ich hab mich damit abgefunden, dasss mein Radl n paar Kratzer abekommt. is ja schließlich ein Moutainbike; und das muss nur robust sein!


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (12. Februar 2009)

da ich meins im sommer eh neu lackieren werd könnts mir eh scheiß egal sein....


----------



## beeus (12. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> *spam modus an*
> auf welchem trail? kannst beschreiben?
> Mir is langweilig, sorry leute
> *spam modus aus*


naja evt wars auch nur ein weg
sagen wir so ich glaube wenn mann vom punkt wo die fotos entstanden sind,nach links an der bergbahn vorbei fährt und dann gleich den ersten schmalen weg runter(bissi rechts).
war zumindest sehr steinig und wurzelig.und irgendwann waren rechts paar dornen da hab ich mich dann reingelegt.PIKS PIKS.Was alles egal is hab aber immer Schiss mir die Schulter auszukugeln,vorallem nicht irgendwo im Wald, wo mich kein Hubschrauber holt,spass beiseite aber mit ausgekugelter schulter laufen ist recht krass und mit bike,schnee,wurzeln etc sicher nicht besser

aber freut mich zu hören das nicht nur ich die probleme mim strebenschutz habe, ich komm immer mim schuh dran und verdreh das teil total,nervig schon überlegt es mit doppelseitigem klebeband zu fixieren,habe auch das gefühl das ist nur am rechten fuß so, .wahrscheins is nur der krumm gewachsen


hab auch jemand mim dirtbike gesehen war so giftgrün helm war glaub ich beige ka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2009)

Ob Trail oder Weg lässt sich bei dem Trail/Weg eh nich sagen  Aber der is halt, wenn man ihn nich so gut kennt mit den vielen Steinen bei Schnee n bisschen tricky.... Naja, Spaß hast ja hoff ich mal gehabt


----------



## rboncube (12. Februar 2009)

@Powerbauer1965

das attention schaut etwas komisch aus mit der langen gabel (120mm?). auch der lange vorbau irritiert. ist das schon die richtige rahmengröße für dich?

gruß rene`


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind.... Auf der rechten Seite ist bei mir hinten auch gar KEIN Lack mehr! Obwohl ich Klickies fahr und gr. 43/44 (zumindest bei radschuhen) hab.... Naja, ganz ehrlich, mich stört kein kratzer mehr; ich hab mich damit abgefunden, dasss mein Radl n paar Kratzer abekommt. is ja schließlich ein Moutainbike; und das muss nur robust sein!



genau so sehe ich das mittlerweile auch ;-)


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (12. Februar 2009)

jo gabel hat 130mm, vorbau is noch der originale dran, denk doch mal dass der rahmen passt.warum?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

etwas flacher lenkwinkel mit ner zu langen gabel oder?

hatte ich gerade gar nicht gesehen^^


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (12. Februar 2009)

ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung, bin kfz-mechatroniker und daher liegt mein fachgebiet woanders. fährt sich aber eigentlich richtig gut...was würdest denn ändern?


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2009)

Wenn dirs passt nichts  Aber son langer Vorbau weißt halt normal auf ein zu klein gewähltes Rad hin. Und 130mm in nem Attention sieht man auch nicht oft. Ist schließlich eigtl. zum CC fahren gemacht. Und die Gabel machts vor höher, was dich von ner schnellen Fortbewegung eigtl. tendenziell eher wegbringt. Aber es muss dir gefallen...


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (12. Februar 2009)

jo ich finds top.und ganz zügig gehts eigentlich auch meist voran...aber über nen kürzeren vorbau hab ich auch schon nachgedacht.aber erst mach ich meinem golf fertig und dann gehts weiter mit dem cube...


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

wenns sich gut fährt...fahr weiter 

also 80 - 100mm für den rahmen ist eigentlich standart...


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Das ne gute Frage!
> Schöne Bikes hier in letzter Zeit!  Ich finds nur son bisschen schade, dass Cube, bzw. die Bikes hier immer nur so aus meinen Augen langweiligen Farben haben... Ich finde die Bikes zwar top (!) aber irgendwie brauch ich n bisschen Farbe
> Aber weiter so mit dem geposte!!



zustimm...die farben sind nicht so gewagt...zb. cannondale hat in der sache die nase ganz weit vorne. bei cube gibt es soweit ich weiß ca. 4 farben. rot/schwarz, weiß/schwarz, schwarz, teamline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

und grün und blau


----------



## rboncube (12. Februar 2009)

100er gabel und schon fährt sich das bike noch schneller,wetten
Denke du sitzt drauf wie auf ner chooper.
Vorbau nur tauschen wenn dir der lange nicht passt. Würde es einfach mal mit nem kürzeren versuchen. Kannst ja mal deinen Händler fragen ob er dich einen ausprobieren läßt. oder ein Kumpel?
Verändert das fahrverhalten und die sitzposition um welten.
und schaut besser aus

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> und grün und blau



naja.....grün is da aber sehr sperrlich  gut das blau macht ne suuuuper ausnahme!! Und das Fritzz find ich so vonb den Farben her noch ganz spannend (mein dies jähriger cube favourite)


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2009)

macht doch mal Bilder ohne Datum und Uhrzeit  sind bestimmt noch schöner


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> und grün und blau




uff wie konnte ich nur diesen traum von farben vergessen 
mir fehlt so das gewagte...


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2009)

Die beste Farbe war eh mein geliebtes grüün 
Und damit beuze uns nicht killt hab ich noch ein paar Bilder der letzten Wochen rausgesucht....... Sogar im detail


----------



## beuze1 (13. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Und damit beuze uns nicht killt hab ich noch ein paar Bilder der letzten ]




nach fast einer Seite Gequatsche über weiße Farbe  (weiß ist garkeine)
hat Andi mich gerettet..


ich seh Licht am ende des Tunnels



.


----------



## beuze1 (13. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gleich gibts wieder ärger von beuze...




ich reg mich nicht auf 
*nein ich nicht*


----------



## agnes (13. Februar 2009)

@andi immer wieder schön zu sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (13. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> nach fast einer Seite Gequatsche über weiße Farbe  (weiß ist garkeine)
> hat Andi mich gerettet..
> 
> 
> ...




So ganz taufrisch isses net, das Licht am Ende des Tunnels..


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

Um Kosten zu sparen, wurde das Licht am Ende des Tunnels ausgeschaltet


----------



## fissenid (13. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Der vordere Schnellspanner sieht sehr locker aus....


----------



## beuze1 (13. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> So ganz taufrisch isses net, das Licht am Ende des Tunnels..



OK, aber ohne Licht seh ich das MEER besser am ende des Tunnels 





.


----------



## agnes (13. Februar 2009)

wie...auf einer seite meer...auf der anderen das gebirge?


----------



## beuze1 (13. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wie...auf einer seite meer...auf der anderen das gebirge?



ja klar..
und dazwischen ein 1070 km langer Tunnel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Februar 2009)




----------



## Dive-Mouse (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,

dann will ich mal mein neues Schätzchen vorstellen, noch taufrisch und leider ungefahren. Dafür noch porentief rein 

















Den Lenker und Vorbau habe ich gegen jeweils weiße Komponenten von Ritchey getauscht, und den Sattel gegen einen Phenomen SL.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Februar 2009)

sehr schön! Gefällt mir gut! Einziger Kritikpunkt der mir jetzt einfällt sind die Reifen. Die sind mir persöhnlich mit den Streifen n bisschen zu viel weiß....


----------



## fasj (13. Februar 2009)

So jetzt mal wieder ein paar von mir 













War toll heute, aber irgendwie kommt man nicht wirklich vorwärts 

fasj


----------



## Nordschleifer (13. Februar 2009)

@Dive-Mouse

Tolles Bike!  War auch bei mir in der engeren Auswahl, aber leider nicht mehr Lieferbar.

Was ist das für ein Ständer?

Gruss
René


----------



## Dive-Mouse (13. Februar 2009)

Nordschleifer schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Ständer?


Der von meinem Freund...

Neee, der hier:
http://feedbacksports.com/products/rakk_storage_stand.aspx


----------



## RaptorTP (13. Februar 2009)

ich find es sehr schön, die reifen die mir noch holen werde, gibt es leider nicht mit den streifen


----------



## Nordschleifer (13. Februar 2009)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Der von meinem Freund...
> 
> Neee, der hier:
> http://feedbacksports.com/products/rakk_storage_stand.aspx



Ich Danke dir!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2009)

@ Dive-Mouse:
Superschönes Bike  Das könnte mir auch noch gefallen. Könntest du es mal wiegen und das Realgewicht durchgeben?  

@fasj:

Schöne Bilder


----------



## HILLKILLER (13. Februar 2009)

@ Dive-Mouse:

Ja endlich mal nen Bike wo auch nen weißer Lenker und Co. gut passt, echt schickes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Um Kosten zu sparen, wurde das Licht am Ende des Tunnels ausgeschaltet


 
Haben die Typen links an der Seite schlapp gemacht, oder wissen die nicht, wo´s weiter geht?


----------



## acid-driver (13. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @ Dive-Mouse:
> Superschönes Bike  Das könnte mir auch noch gefallen. Könntest du es mal wiegen und das Realgewicht durchgeben?



das würde mich auch interessieren. mein rahmen soll nämlich nächste woche kommen.


----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren. mein rahmen soll nämlich nächste woche kommen.


 
Vergiss aber nicht beim Zusammenschrauben ein paar Fotos zu machen. Dann können wir ein wenig teilhaben


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Februar 2009)

mein rad hat sonntag geburtstag. da kann ichs zwar leider nich ausfahren, aber da kommen die jahresdaten und nen offizieeler glückwunsch


----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2009)

Aber einen leckeren Kuchen wirst du ihm ja sicher backen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Februar 2009)

logo! und nen guten Schluck Pedros gibts auch noch


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Haben die Typen links an der Seite schlapp gemacht, oder wissen die nicht, wo´s weiter geht?



Von nun an ging es bergab 





von 2800 auf 1500 m  

http://www.lenzerheide.com/data/media/karten/bike_ost08.pdf 


Und hier noch eins aus den diesem Sommer .... damit man nicht vergisst wie Sommer aussieht


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Februar 2009)

@dive- mouse : ..mir is zu viel weiss dran - und das blau ist ein babyblau .... bin sonst echt fan der ams`- aber diese farbkombi - nee, nich wirklich .... aber : geschmacksache !! jedem das sein !  viel spass damit !! greez . k.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (13. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @ Dive-Mouse:
> Superschönes Bike  Das könnte mir auch noch gefallen. Könntest du es mal wiegen und das Realgewicht durchgeben?



Hi Bärbel,

ich hab das Bike gerade gewogen, es wiegt ca. 11,8 kg. Die Rahmengröße ist S/ 16", wobei die getauschte Lenker/Vorbau/Sattel-Kombi insgesamt so zwischen 100-150 Gramm leichter ist als im Original-Zustand.

Grüße Yasmin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute sind ja jede Menge schöne Bikes hier !!!   
Aber es fehlt doch etwas Federweg  also werd ich das mal nachbessern.






Ist mein zweites Cube und bisher sehr zufrieden damit....der Hinterbau arbeitet optimal mit dem Swinger ....da fahr sogar ich gern den Berg selber rauf


----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2009)

@mzaskar:
Hatte schon fast vergessen, wie schön Sommer sein kann  

@Dive-Mouse:
Da hast du dir ja ein richtiges Federchen ausgesucht


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Hi Leute sind ja jede Menge schöne Bikes hier !!!
> Aber es fehlt doch etwas Federweg  also werd ich das mal nachbessern.
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal schönes Rad! 
Aber dein Vorderrad wirkt irgendwie klein? was fährst du für Reifen?
und sieht die Bremsscheibe hinten nur so klein aus, oder ist sies?
Wat für ne Gabel is das? Die RS oder?
Und zu guter letzt: Was hast für Kurbeln verbaut?


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Andi

Momentan fahr ich die 




Im Sommer BB oder MM

Sind vorne und hinten 26 ...was sonst

Die Scheibe vorn 203 und hinten 160 ...also die ist so klein


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Februar 2009)

ah ok, deshalb sahen die reifen so "süß" aus 
Aber warum fährst ne 160er?? Die 180er kaputt??


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Februar 2009)

Kurbel:





Die Gabel ist ne Durolux mit 180  für bergauf mit Hebel auf 140


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ah ok, deshalb sahen die reifen so "süß" aus
> Aber warum fährst ne 160er?? Die 180er kaputt??



Tja warum fahr ich ne 160 hinten ??? 
dachte die wird auch reichen  bei 72 KG Kampfgewicht 
vorher bin ich die 203 auch hinten gefahren....bisher merk ich keinen Unterschied.
Warten wir auf den Sommer da weiß ich dann mehr


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Februar 2009)

mhm. Also ich fand alleine den Unterschied zur 200er vorne schon recht merkbar?! Und hinten is find ich auch bei rädern ab 140 aufwärts 180 angesagt.... Ich wieg übrigens weniger  und meine 180er Scheibchen laufen im Sommer auch ganz gerne mal heiß....
Wie fährt sich der Bock so mit den 180mm?


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. Februar 2009)

Hm heiße Scheiben hatte ich no nie so richtig.....bei mir fahren sich aber auch die beiden Reifen gleich ab.
Bremse eben mehr vorne ...wenn überhaubt 

Der Lenkwinkel ist nach meinem Gefühl perfekt.....schnelle Wege (neudeutsch TRAIL) und anspruchsvolle technische Abschnitte ...guter Kompromis!!
Sagen wir mal "man hat immer Reserven"  und kann es richtig laufen lassen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

so gehts mir ja im Prinzip auch. Ich fahr fast nur Trails, gerne schnell! Auch meine Reifen sind gleichschnell unten. Und auch bremsen tu ich mehr vorne (sollte man glaub ich auch ). Naja, jedem das seine


----------



## xerto (14. Februar 2009)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann will ich mal mein neues Schätzchen vorstellen, noch taufrisch und leider ungefahren. Dafür noch porentief rein
> 
> ...




Ein super schönes Bike...

Vor allem die Farbe blau weisss.. Klasse


----------



## Dive-Mouse (14. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Ein super schönes Bike...
> 
> Vor allem die Farbe blau weisss.. Klasse


Danke! Mir gefällt es auch und ich werde gleich meine erste kleine Runde drehen, auch wenn das Wetter hier nicht so dolle ist. Leider musste ich aber auch schon einen Thread mit einer nicht so erfreulichen Sache eröffnen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381583


----------



## OnePunchMickey (14. Februar 2009)

Tach die Damen und Herren!
Hier mal meins! Möchte es jetzt wieder los werden.....
Was kann  ich dafür verlangen?

Gruß Mickey


Sorry,..........
ist 2 1/2 jahre alt. 20"-Rahmen. Zustand ist 1-2. der Hinterreifen ist runter. Bremse ist Formula Oro K18. Schaltung ist Deore bis auf Umwerfer (LX).
hm........ hab ich noch was vergessen!?!??!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (14. Februar 2009)

Ohne Ausstattungsliste und Alter, eventuelle Gebrauchsspuren anzugeben kann dir keiner eine Aussage machen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

so siehts aus! laufleistung wär evtl. noch ganz praktisch...
Das Rad sieht ja nach 06/07 aus?!


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Februar 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> Tach die Damen und Herren!
> Hier mal meins! Möchte es jetzt wieder los werden.....
> Was kann  ich dafür verlangen?
> 
> ...



Was sind das den für Laufräder?
Wirst wohl nicht mehr viel dafür bekommen...schau mal in der Bucht da siehst du was die Bikes in der Ausstattung noch wehrt sind, wenn du dir was neues kaufst gib es doch in Zahlung, bringt vielleicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnePunchMickey (14. Februar 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> Tach die Damen und Herren!
> Hier mal meins! Möchte es jetzt wieder los werden.....
> Was kann  ich dafür verlangen?
> 
> ...



bin ca. 2500km damit gefahren.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

Ok das is nich wirklich viel.....
Ich würds evtl. nicht als komplettrad (denn da grigst mit der ausstattung wirklich nicht all zu viel), sondern vll. n paar Teile. Die Bremsen sind noch was wert (sind ja auch hochwertiger als schaltung, etc.), gabel und den Rahmen bringt man denk ich auch ganz gut unters Volk. Aber Antrieb kannst vermutlich nich mehr so toll wegbringen! heb dir die Teile lieber als Not ersatz auf


----------



## OnePunchMickey (14. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ok das is nich wirklich viel.....
> Ich würds evtl. nicht als komplettrad (denn da grigst mit der ausstattung wirklich nicht all zu viel), sondern vll. n paar Teile. Die Bremsen sind noch was wert (sind ja auch hochwertiger als schaltung, etc.), gabel und den Rahmen bringt man denk ich auch ganz gut unters Volk. Aber Antrieb kannst vermutlich nich mehr so toll wegbringen! heb dir die Teile lieber als Not ersatz auf



hab halt ein kleines platzproblem. möchte es möglichst komplett loswerden.
und nicht wirklich zeit es zu zerlegen, etc.....
wären 450 realistisch?


----------



## volki3 (14. Februar 2009)

Gude.

So, dann will ich auch mal paar Bilder zeigen!!!
Neue Teile sind "endlich" dran?! Nach einer Woche Magen Darm...mmh S*****  
Naja, aber jetzt ist ja alles wieder gut 
Dann ging's grad zur ersten Tour, nach 30 Km war aber Leider Schluss?!
Der Magen wollte dann net so wie ich wollte. 

















Naja...ein Bisschen beistand kann ja net Schaden 




Vielleicht gibst im Laufe des Jahres noch eine neue Gabel und Laufräder? Mal Gucken was die Freundin sagt, die will ja auch noch mit mir in den Urlaub und alles geht halt net? 

So, dann sag ich mal!
Viele Grüße an "Alle"
Volki


----------



## beuze1 (14. Februar 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> Naja...ein Bisschen beistand kann ja net Schaden
> Volki



da hast Du recht..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.
.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (14. Februar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @dive- mouse : .. und das blau ist ein babyblau ....


Seit wann sind Babys blau???  Das ist eindeutig schlumpfblau und das Bike heißt auch Schlumpfine...


----------



## Hemme (14. Februar 2009)

Sodele, nach 3 Wochen Erkältungspause endlich wieder die erste Tour heute. 
Bei uns hats Schnee wie Sau und das ganze sieht so aus:



(und es leutet doch!), ähm, meinte natürlich es leuchtet doch!


----------



## beuze1 (14. Februar 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> (und es leutet doch!)



Pisa


----------



## acid-driver (14. Februar 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> (und es leutet doch!)



ich hör auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (14. Februar 2009)

Wollt nur testen ob ihr auch lest oder nur Bilder ankuckt


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

schönes Bild! Sowas brauch ich, wenn ich mein grünes Gefährt schon nicht ausfahren kann!!


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Naja...ein Bisschen beistand kann ja net Schaden


 


beuze1 schrieb:


> da hast Du recht..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also wirklich Jungs, ihr scheint´s ja echt nötig zu haben


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Februar 2009)

Die Beten wahrscheinlich...Oh Herr lass mich nicht auf die Fresse fallen


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Die Beten wahrscheinlich...Oh Herr lass mich nicht auf die Fresse fallen


 





 Wenns hilft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich müsste erst mal ca. 30km radeln um zum nächsten Kruzifix zu kommen. Was da unterwegs schon alles passieren kann


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

Die Smily Königin hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (14. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich müsste erst mal ca. 30km radeln um zum nächsten Kruzifix zu kommen.



glaub ich nicht...
Du traust Dich halt nicht..


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

Hah; hab doch noch eins der Bilder aus dem letztjährigen Frühling/Sommer gefunden


----------



## home (14. Februar 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> So, dann will ich auch mal paar Bilder zeigen!!!
> Neue Teile sind "endlich" dran?! Nach einer Woche Magen Darm...mmh S*****
> ...


 












ja´mei..des wird doch!!!sieht doch recht schick aus..hab momentan auch die taurus2000 mit den nn draufgepackt,für die wintertage robust genug..wird aber nun langsam echt zeit,dass wieder die schönen tage vorrang haben,der schnee und die kälte :kotz:mich an!!!wollt des wochenend eigentl. mit´m agree raus,aber is´nich..also wieder mtb,hab heut aber die kamera net´dabei gehabt(wetter war eh´mies)evtl. dann morgen auch wieder von mir ein paar impressionen.. was willst dir evtl. für eine gabel/laufräder holen? mfg


----------



## Sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2009)

Servus Zusammen!!

Mein Rahmen kam im Januar, und jetzt nach ewigen ebay und Bike Shop Sitzungen, habe ich endlich fertig und alle meine gewünschten Komponenten beieinander  .


So soll es sein, so kann es bleiben!! 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## RaptorTP (14. Februar 2009)

leider nur Handy - musste aber was festhalten *G*

und zwar das es Städte gibt, die mehr für ihre Radfahrer machen
sieht man beim nächsten Bild ganz deutlich !! find ich schön


----------



## Deleted 124102 (14. Februar 2009)

Dieser sinnbefreite weg hat die stadt mal sicher ein vermögen gekostet.


----------



## RaptorTP (14. Februar 2009)

Sellyoursoul  sehr schönes bike, schöner mix, sogar die trinkflasche ist schwarz/weiß 

jupp,  vorher war da ne Hecke, und ein Bogen als Fußweg mit bissi kies.
schon lustig - musst ich einfach mal zeigen


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht...
> Du traust Dich halt nicht..


 





Klar trau ich mich!


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2009)

Aber wenn ich mir Andis Bilder so ansehe, dann muss der auch mal dringend zum Kruzifix


----------



## Sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2009)

Danke dir Raptor  !
Hätte den Rahmen aber nicht gekauft, wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte das er mal so massenhaft angeboten wird 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir Andis Bilder so ansehe, dann muss der auch mal dringend zum Kruzifix



Ich fühle mich umgerührt 
@Sellyoursoul: Schickes Radl hast da  Aber, wie ich auch schon beim (baby)blauen gesagt hab, die Streifen an den Reifen find ich den Tick zu viel weiß...
Und wenn der Rahmen massig angeboten und abgenommen wird, zeugt das nur von Qualität und gefragtheit  (hoffe ich hab dein statement jetzt richtig verstanden)


----------



## Sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2009)

Servus Andi 

Danke, 
hast mich so verstanden wie ichs gemeint hab. 
Hast vielleicht Recht, von der Seite habe ich das ganze noch nicht betrachtet......

Gruß


----------



## Sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2009)

Die Farbe von deinem find ich Hammer!!
Mein nächstes Projekt soll auch sowas knalliges haben........


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

jaja das gute grüüüüüüün
(o gott; so viel spam. beuze grigt n fön )


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2009)

@Sellyyoursoul:

Finde dein Bike klasse  Die SchwarzweißKombi sieht spitzenmäßig aus  
Ist das ein 2008er Rahmen?


----------



## beuze1 (14. Februar 2009)

Sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So soll es sein, so kann es bleiben!!



ja,so kann es bleiben!!




.
.


----------



## aux-racing (14. Februar 2009)

hab auch noch n bikebild vom sommer gefunden




die bahn fährt......???? welche marke ist das???


----------



## volki3 (14. Februar 2009)

@ beuze / barbarissma / Dämon

Also, ich muß schon sagen das mein Schutzengel oder der große Chef da oben echt Stress hat mit mir 

@home

Danke für die Blumen 
Über die Räder und die Gabel hab ich mir noch soweit keine gedanken gemacht?!
Nehme aber "Gerne" Vorschläge an!!!
Jaja, das Wetter? So Langsam hab ich auch genug vom Schnee. Bin bei uns los gefahren da war alles schon wieder weg. Komme Bisschen höher in den Wald und? 5 cm Schnee. Toll...ich hatte "nur" den rr drauf 
Naja, lebe ja noch! Ging aber mehr Schlecht als Recht.


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Februar 2009)

dürfen nur cubes sein sonst kommst du aufn scheiterhaufen weil das hier ein cube thread is !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung. In den Genuss von bahn Rädern bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Hab da meist mein eigenes daabei


----------



## Sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Sellyyoursoul:
> 
> Finde dein Bike klasse  Die SchwarzweißKombi sieht spitzenmäßig aus
> Ist das ein 2008er Rahmen?



Freut mich das es dir gefällt!!   Danke 

Ja ,ist ein 2008er.

@Beuze 1
so hab ich es mir gewünscht


----------



## beuze1 (14. Februar 2009)

Bahnrad..


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> dürfen nur cubes sein sonst kommst du aufn scheiterhaufen weil das hier ein cube thread is !!!!!


 
Das sind logischerweise Cubes*!* Sonst hätte er das Bild ja in ein anderes Forum gestellt


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Triathlon


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch für Triathlon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

is auch klar; denn Cube hat mit so unzuverlässigen Dingen wie der Bahn nix am Hut!


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Februar 2009)

triathlon - auf alle fÃ¤lle, bin selber ein triathlet - und bei den wettkÃ¤mpfen haben ends viele so geile bikes (weren marken nicht sehr bekannt sind, zb. cÃ©rvelo, orbea, isaak, kuota ... ) des is echt krass wie geil die sind, da sin die aerodynamischen formen krass, geilste schaltungen, carbon felgen, "angewachsene" sattelstÃ¼tzen ... (des teuerste des ich weis kostet 11.000 â¬ 

auf alle fÃ¤lle Ã¼berhaupt kein vergleich zu mtb's

bild zum kleinen exkurs - nein, ich weis es is kein cube aba sollte ma gesehn ham wie geil die bikes sind :



carbonig ...

mfg


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

rennrad is nix für mich  Aber cérvelo kenn auch ich


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> dürfen nur cubes sein sonst kommst du aufn scheiterhaufen weil das hier ein cube thread is !!!!!


 


freeride_bogl schrieb:


> triathlon - auf alle fälle, bin selber ein triathlet - und bei den wettkämpfen haben ends viele so geile bikes (weren marken nicht sehr bekannt sind, zb. cérvelo, orbea, isaak, kuota ... ) des is echt krass wie geil die sind, da sin die aerodynamischen formen krass, geilste schaltungen, carbon felgen, "angewachsene" sattelstützen ... (des teuerste des ich weis kostet 11.000 
> 
> auf alle fälle überhaupt kein vergleich zu mtb's
> 
> ...


 
Ab auf den Scheiterhaufen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich kenne noch Cervelat


----------



## Sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2009)

die bahn fährt......???? welche marke ist das??

na, cube natürlich...


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Februar 2009)

okok steinigt mich ... 

aber eins mÃ¼sst ihr zugeben - die bikes sind unschlagbar !!!

ich selber mag auch ned gern rennradfahrn, aba ich mag gern triathlon (weil ich gern lauf und bike ) ich hab aba auch nur ein uuuuraltes rennrad - gebraucht fÃ¼r 25 â¬ gekauft, aba fÃ¼rn triathlon tuts ses (sicher hÃ¤tt ich gern ein neues aber des bringts ned weil ich nicht gern rennrad fahr ^^)


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2009)

Super  Und auf das hintere Blech kann sich noch ein Beifahrer setzen


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

um mal wieder auf die Cube MTB s zurückzukommen.....Ich hab noch Bilder für unsre Detail-freak-ecke gefunden 









schwarz-weiß



und rumgespielt:


----------



## Danielsan79 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin froh die schwere 180mm Bremsscheibe gegen eine 160er Alligator mit Titanschrauben zu tauschen und du machst dir ne 200er drann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

Meine Fahrweiße wird sich wahrsch. auch etwas unterscheiden  Aber die Alligator sind auch richtig geil


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Februar 2009)

die hier sind auch sehr geil (besonders weil der hintergrund dunkel und eifarbig is - des bike aber ganz hell:


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

aber nicht selbstgemacht ?


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Februar 2009)

so habs noch schnell geordnet ^^

nö hab ich leider ned selber gmacht ... habs aba schon mal probiert


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2009)

Mit dem machen hab ich nicht das Problem; das grig ich hin. Das Problem is, dass mein Rad dafür zu dreckig ist und ichs nieeee  und nimmer so sauber bekomm


----------



## Dive-Mouse (14. Februar 2009)

Hier noch ein Detail von meinem:


----------



## j.wayne (14. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mit dem machen hab ich nicht das Problem; das grig ich hin. Das Problem is, dass mein Rad dafür zu dreckig ist und ichs nieeee und nimmer so sauber bekomm


 
Das kenn ich wobei ich auch net den Bock dazu hab.

Fahrad gehört benutzt und dabei wirds dreckig, basta.

Zum schöne Fotos machen gibts Frauen


----------



## Nibbelspanner (15. Februar 2009)

*Hab da was stylisches entdeckt*

*für alle die mitnem grünen fritzz oder stereo unterwegs sind gibts passende klamotten, handschuhe, t-shirt bei bedarf helm...*
*in giftgrün wie eben das fritzz*

*hab mir bei e-bay eben shirt und handschuhe gekauft...*

*bitte nicht lachen...aber ich finde eben das passt voll gut zum bike*

*monster-energy von o-neal*


----------



## wuerfelfreund (15. Februar 2009)

Sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen!!
> 
> Mein Rahmen kam im Januar, und jetzt nach ewigen ebay und Bike Shop Sitzungen, habe ich endlich fertig und alle meine gewünschten Komponenten beieinander  .
> 
> ...


 Kauf ich dir gleich ab!!!! Schwarz Weiß.....voll mein Ding.....mach nen guten Preis!!! ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Februar 2009)

was ma aus nem billigrad für ein monstergeiles viech machen kann ...

seeehr interessant ! (perfekte laufräder - alles perfekt ^^)


----------



## STR33TN3R (15. Februar 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> die hier sind auch sehr geil (besonders weil der hintergrund dunkel und eifarbig is - des bike aber ganz hell:



Ich will diese Griffe Kann man die auch einzeln kaufen???


----------



## volki3 (15. Februar 2009)

STR33TN3R schrieb:


> Ich will diese Griffe Kann man die auch einzeln kaufen???




Ja, kann man Guckst du hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Fritzz-Grip...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Ich bin auch am überlegen mir die Holen-in Schwarz halt?!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> *Hab da was stylisches entdeckt*
> 
> *für alle die mitnem grünen fritzz oder stereo unterwegs sind gibts passende klamotten, handschuhe, t-shirt bei bedarf helm...*
> *in giftgrün wie eben das fritzz*
> ...



Der Helm is hässlich find ich! Handschuhe oK, T-shirt geschmackssache....aber von der Farbe her durchaus anzusehn


----------



## Sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2009)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> Kauf ich dir gleich ab!!!! Schwarz Weiß.....voll mein Ding.....mach nen guten Preis!!! ;o)



....meine Frau würde mich in die Klapse schicken, wenn ich es jetzt wieder verkaufen würde........



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> was ma aus nem billigrad für ein monstergeiles viech machen kann ...




Danke dir!.......besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken!! Mehr davon....

Gruß Dennis


----------



## CubeAms125 (15. Februar 2009)

Herrliches Wetter heute bei der Ausfahrt.........ich wollte gar nicht mehr heim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## home (15. Februar 2009)

..war grad auch ne´kurze lockere runde mit´m 

 drehen..wollt ja eigentlich des we mit´m agree raus,aber die strassen sind momentan doch zu nass und schmutzig also kriegt ihr nur ein kellerbild 

 mfg


----------



## marco_m (15. Februar 2009)

Obwohl schönstes Wetter herrscht, gibt's von mir halt wieder nur Kellerpics 

Also hier meine beiden schwarzen Lieblingsspielzeuge  :

















Die Bremsen beide ganz gut 





Im Hintergrund momentan meine einzigen Sportgeräte 





Habt Spass und bleibt gesund !!
Marco


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2009)

Nach so viel Garage mal wieder was aus der Natur.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Februar 2009)

heute auch mal wieder mit einem echten Rad in einem echten Wald unterwegs...


----------



## RaptorTP (15. Februar 2009)

ich war gestern mit dem genauso echten Bike unterwegs


----------



## xerto (15. Februar 2009)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> heute auch mal wieder mit einem echten Rad in einem echten Wald unterwegs...



Wo ist den das?

Im Rhein Main Gebiet?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Februar 2009)

Ja, das ist am Maunzenweiher zwischen OF und Fâ¦


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

Schöne Bilder hier 
Heut ists so weit. Ich hab mein geliebtes Stereo nun seit einem Jahr. Es hat mich tapfer knapp 4000km, 75000-100000hm, und rund 225 Stunden über Stock und Stein getragen!
Bisher habe ich folgende Teile getauscht:
- Reifen (2. Satz)
- Bremsbeläge (3. Satz)
- 200er Formula Scheibe
- SLX Kasette
- XT Kette
- neuer Bremshebel
- Gabelkrone
und noch Kleinkram, was eben anfällt. (1 (!) Platten!!!!!!!!!!)
Bald kommen noch HR und Kenttenblätter (wenns Geld langt noch die Kurbel )
Hat sich also sehr sehr tapfer geschlagen  Und daher gabs heut, wie von Barbarissima gefordert auch nen extra großen Schluck Pedros, und hier den virtuellen Glückwunsch 

So, damit wir beim TRhema bleiben auch noch das aller erste Bild; genau ein Jahr alt, abends im Zimmer:



Gruß aus Nußloch


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2009)

Ja dann gratuliere ich mal aufs Herzlichste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dachte mir, ich fackel zur Feier des Tages ein paar Wunderkerzen ab...













...und bringe ein paar Freundinnen vom Ballett mit


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Februar 2009)

...die ballett smilies sind genial !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

Wusste gar nicht das du Ballett tanzt


----------



## Deleted 124102 (15. Februar 2009)

Hab nun meinen schönen SLR TT sattel gegen einen bequemeren Toupé getauscht, da hab ich natürlich gleich Farblich eine anpassung vorgenommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Die nächste woche kommt noch ein Shadow Xt schaltwerk dran.


----------



## tbird (15. Februar 2009)

Sch(n)ee wars heut


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das du Ballett tanzt



Die Bärbel kann allleeeees. Und für Cubes macht sie sowieso alles!
Danke, so nebenbei 
Schöne Bilder


----------



## Gildo68 (15. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von unserer gestrigen Ausfahrt - entstanden bei der Teepause mit dem Handy.


----------



## Stereo5979 (15. Februar 2009)

hier mal mein k18


----------



## Sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder hier
> Heut ists so weit. Ich hab mein geliebtes Stereo nun seit einem Jahr. Es hat mich tapfer knapp 4000km, 75000-100000hm, und rund 225 Stunden über Stock und Stein getragen!
> Bisher habe ich folgende Teile getauscht:
> - Reifen (2. Satz)
> ...



Na dann mal happy Birthday!!!
und noch viel Spass!!


----------



## fhmuc (15. Februar 2009)

Es ist da! Mein neues Stereo 2009 SE


----------



## Schelle (15. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Gruß aus Nußloch



Igitt, wie das glänzt... Quark, schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das du Ballett tanzt


 


Die Freundinnen sind vom Ballett! 

Wenn ich da mitgemacht hätte, dann hätte das so ausgesehen:


----------



## acid-driver (15. Februar 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


>



was für eine sonderedition ist das denn? sieht wie ein "ganz normales" aus.

aber:  top bike. sieht echt gut aus.




barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Freundinnen sind vom Ballett!
> 
> Wenn ich da mitgemacht hätte, dann hätte das so ausgesehen:


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

Hat andere Lrs und Bremsen ?! Ey - aber top Bike! Viel Spass mit dem Hobel!


----------



## bujo12 (15. Februar 2009)

Heute war super Wetter...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

Ist das normalerweisse dein alltagsrad? Ist so vollgepackt mit Schutzblech, Reflektoren, Satteltasche, klingel, staender, usw....Und deine Pedale sind auch nicht wirklich MTB tauglich..Aber das Wetter passt


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Freundinnen sind vom Ballett!
> 
> Wenn ich da mitgemacht hätte, dann hätte das so ausgesehen:



Na dann kann ich ja auch ein Tänzchen aufführen 





stimmt das Wetter war schön auch ohne Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Februar 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


>



warum nur schwarz ???? jetz fällst du mit einem der schönsten bikes überhaupt, gar nicht auf  



Andi 3001 schrieb:


>



haha hast du auch die ersten paar tage mit deinem bike geschlafen ??? ich auch !! 
hast dir des geilste bike in der geilsten farbe ausgesucht !!!

mein freund hat jetz des orange - auch geil, aber grün is unschlagbar 

und des schlimmste is, DES MILKY-GREEN WIRD JETZ VOLL MISSBRAUCHT hey - beim billigsten cube ANALOG (mit dem alten analog bin ich bis letzten herbst gefahren - jetz hab ich mein ams 125 :-D  aber des analog war so ein drecksscheiss****shit  ... 

die arme farbe ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

das weiss - rot faellt doch auch nicht sooo auf?! Da find ich schwarz fast besser! Schade dass halt nix mehr is mit dem gruen! in der Form der SE gibts glaub ich eh nur das Schwarz?


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Februar 2009)

...das 2009er grün-schwarze ltd is aber auch nicht zu verachten ..... is dasselbe grün !!!


----------



## STR33TN3R (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Ist ne Rabe SE oder??? Meins ist auch von Rabe, sind vom Preis her einfach unschlagbar!!! Aber jetzt wo die 2009er Bikes da sind ist mein vor 2 Wochen gekauftes Ams 125 um 200 billiger hätt ich nur 2 Wochen gewartet!!!

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

Dann wäre es wahrscheinlich weg gewesen  So kannst du dich glücklich schätzen eins zu besitzen


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Februar 2009)

pah des is ja noch gar nichts - mein freund hat sich ein stereo milky-orange  vor ner woche gekauft (des bike war ein testike - aber hat noch Ã¼bahaupt keinen schaden)
ursprÃ¼nglicher preis: 2600â¬ und er hats fÃ¼r 1650â¬ bekommen - fÃ¼r des gleiche geld hab ich ein ams gekauft !!! des find ich sauunfair ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

er soll sich freun!! und du werd net so gr[n wie mein rad vor neid Is halt n sau guter Preis! kann sich gl[cklich sch'tyen, das is schlieslich nur die Haelfte von meinem!!


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2009)

So...
die Fäden sind raus..




das heist 





Start..




so gut..








keine Fahne-keiner zu Hause..




Tiefschnee..








ob die Bikes auch Liften..




als wär nix gewesen..




schulter ist schon fast wieder wie vor dem Unfall


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

sehr schoen! guter Tag heut! Fahrrad hat geburtstag, beuye faehrt wieder und schoene Fotos< was mehr??


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Februar 2009)

haha ich weis selber dass ich sauneidisch bin - aba der vergleich is einfach wahnsinn wie hässlich meins da aussieht (und das fürn gleichen preis ^^)





ich mag mein bike trozdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

haesslich??? wenn das barbel hoert
Dein rad is doch auch sehr schoen!! In natura find ich das orange uebrigens zu hart! aber im internet hats mir viel besser gefallen als das gruen! aber in echt find ich das gruen besser! naja, ich hab meins


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Februar 2009)

ich find des grün unschlagbar - ob im internet oda in echt


----------



## pumadriver (15. Februar 2009)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Es ist da! Mein neues Stereo 2009 SE




Wirklich ein tolles Bike! Was ist das denn für eine Rahmenhöhe?

Geht's denn jetzt los? Gibt's schon mehr 2009er Stereo Besitzer?


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2009)

@beuze:
Das hast du ja perfekt hingekriegt, pünktlich zum Neuschnee kannst du dich wieder aufs Bike schwingen  Schöne Bilder 

Bin überhaupt ganz begeistert von den vielen schönen Winterbildern


----------



## OnePunchMickey (15. Februar 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Wirklich ein tolles Bike! Was ist das denn für eine Rahmenhöhe?
> 
> Geht's denn jetzt los? Gibt's schon mehr 2009er Stereo Besitzer?



laut dealer soll ich meines ende nächster woche bekommen.... hoffentlich


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall hat Cube wohl beim 09er das Schutzblechdingens schöner hinbekommen, die Rahmenform is sehr schick, nur die schriftzüge hätten etwas größer sein können, sieht so leer am Unterrohr aus.

Auf jeden Fall schönes Rad, viel Spaß beim fahren und hoffendlich noch tunen/verfeinern


----------



## acid-driver (15. Februar 2009)

was mir gerade auffällt, warum ist da der billig-scape sattel drauf und nicht der fizik gobi?

gehört der zur SE?


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2009)

Mit Sicherheit!


----------



## fhmuc (16. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was mir gerade auffällt, warum ist da der billig-scape sattel drauf und nicht der fizik gobi?
> 
> gehört der zur SE?



Rahmenhöhe ist 18", der Sattel gehört zur SE - kommt sowieso noch runter, dafür war der Preis ok...

Ein Schutzblech für den Dämpfer ist allerdings nicht dabei, sehe auch keine Möglichkeit eines zu befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (16. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Nach so viel Garage mal wieder was aus der Natur.



so sah es gestern bei mir auch aus. Bereich Saarschleife war noch sehr verschneit..... mit den Nobby´s aber gut zu bewältigen. Habe 2 getroffen mit RacingRalph, der war wohl die falsche Wahl...


----------



## fissenid (16. Februar 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Hab nun meinen schönen SLR TT sattel gegen einen bequemeren Toupé getauscht, da hab ich natürlich gleich Farblich eine anpassung vorgenommen



Den Toupe kann ich empfehlen, zwar bretthart, aber bequem. Nur die hinteren Kanten sind ungünstig wenn man hinter den Sattel muss.... ich überlege ob ich sie kürze, oder auf den Phenom umsteige!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (16. Februar 2009)

Da wir grad dabei sind, wir haben bei uns im Laden noch ein Stereo "The one" Milky orange (2008) in 18".
NP 2599, wir geben es für 2200VHB raus.

http://www.Radsport-wagner.de

Hoffe das es nicht als Werbung gilt, es soll als schnäpchen gelten.

Gruss


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2009)

In Nußloch stehen auch noch eins oder sogar zwei so um die 2000 rum!


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Februar 2009)

ich kaufs ab jetz nur noch fÃ¼r unter 1600 â¬ ^^


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (16. Februar 2009)

Also nächstes Jahr fahr ich definitiv Eisreifen, 3Std für 25 Kilometer....wahnsinn

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/285060]
	

[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (16. Februar 2009)

Upps zu nah....


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (16. Februar 2009)

Scheiß Reifen, aber wechseln lohnt net, das neue kommt am 25ten....*freu*


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2009)

Is da etwa kein Kettenstrebenschutz??????


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (16. Februar 2009)

Ne ich als Anfänger hab das Problem zunächst nicht bedacht...jetzt is zu spät....aber wie gesagt, kommt eh weg...


----------



## beuze1 (17. Februar 2009)

*Wegen plötzlichen Wintereinfall bis auf weiteres geschlossen..*
bei soviel schnee fährt keiner...oder


----------



## rockshox12 (17. Februar 2009)

Bei uns ist der Schnee fast schon wieder weg .

Aber es ist trotzdem ******* Wetter draußen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Februar 2009)

Nein, stattdessen hängt man aus Langeweile im IBC rum oder kauft sich neues Bikezubehör ^^

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Februar 2009)

Mhm, der Schnee hindert mich normalerweiße nicht. aber bei grippe, dauerregen und schnee, hat man keine lustund möglichkeit!!


----------



## fasj (17. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> bei soviel schnee fährt keiner...oder



Bin heute auf dem Weg ins Geschäft fast verzweifelt...

fasj


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2009)

Bei uns waren es heute 6-7 C° und Regen 
Morgen soll es aber trocken sein, da werden eben ein paar km mehr dran gehängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (17. Februar 2009)

...hab ein milky grad vom matsch befreit ... hier is schon wieder schneefreie zone - nur noch regen und dreck ... da ist mir schnee viiieeel lieber !!!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (17. Februar 2009)

Ja, heut früh in die Arbeit schon sehr wasserhaltige Schneedecke. Am Heimweg dann viel weggefahren aber immer wieder gefrorene Stücke, teuflisch. Aber ich habe gehört, der März soll deutlich besser werden.


----------



## beeus (17. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wegen plötzlichen Wintereinfall bis auf weiteres geschlossen..*
> bei soviel schnee fährt keiner...oder




schnee ok, aber war am sonntag schon problematisch hier im Wald zu fahren, den Nerv alle paar Meter mit durchdrehenden Reifen zu fahren hab ich nicht.Und flachland mag ich auch nicht.
aber dann wurde es ja noch mehr Schnee und dieser in den morgigen Stunden zu nem Pampebrei. 
@andi wie lang bist du krank.schwach schwach sowas muss binnen 3 tagen auskuriert sein


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Februar 2009)

Schonmal ne richtige Grippe gehabt?
Ich bin ja auch einigermaßen fit; aber sobald ich auch nur n paar treppen am stück geh hust ich schon. so geht das nich


----------



## acid-driver (17. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> aber sobald ich auch nur n paar treppen am stück geh hust ich schon. so geht das nich



du sollst ja auch nicht laufen sondern fahren


----------



## beuze1 (17. Februar 2009)

beeus schrieb:


> schnee ok, aber war am sonntag schon problematisch hier im Wald zu fahren









Sonntag war noch ein Wintertraum..




heut wars nur eklig..


----------



## Dommes84 (17. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Schonmal ne richtige Grippe gehabt?
> Ich bin ja auch einigermaßen fit; aber sobald ich auch nur n paar treppen am stück geh hust ich schon. so geht das nich




So eine Hammergrippe hat mich auch erwicht. Seit meinem letzten Ausritt vor 2 Wochen hänge ich nur noch in den Seilen. 
Die ersten 4 Tage mit 39,5°C im Bett gelegen und Husten ohne Ende.
Wenn ich telefoniere erkennen meine Bekannten schon nicht mehr meine 
Stimme weil sie so fertig ist.


----------



## CrossTec (17. Februar 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> So eine Hammergrippe hat mich auch erwicht. Seit meinem letzten Ausritt vor 2 Wochen hänge ich nur noch in den Seilen.
> Die ersten 4 Tage mit 39,5°C im Bett gelegen und Husten ohne Ende.
> Wenn ich telefoniere erkennen meine Bekannten schon nicht mehr meine
> Stimme weil sie so fertig ist.



Sicher, dass es nur ne Grippe ist? 
So hat es bei mir auch angefangen, war dann allerdings ne Lungenentzündung!


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2009)

Erst mal GUTE BESSERUNG an alle Grippekranken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr schnell wieder fit seid. 
Und denkt dran, immer brav das Bettchen hüten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sonst gibts das hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bei uns ist immer noch Wintertraum. Es hat nur heute Nachmittag unten in der Stadt ein bisschen geregnet. Die Skilifte waren in Betrieb
Das Bild ist von heute Morgen. Jetzt hat sich die Schneehöhe verdoppelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sorry, habe vergessen, das Rad in den Garten zu schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (17. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meins


----------



## acid-driver (17. Februar 2009)

sieht bergig aus. wo ist das?


----------



## Sellyoursoul (17. Februar 2009)

Bei uns sieht es grad so aus.......
War ohne Bike unterwegs, dafür mit meinen Kids


----------



## Terrier (17. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sieht bergig aus. wo ist das?




Bei mir zuhause im Westerwald  Vll kennst du Koblenz, das ist nicht weit von da.


----------



## volki3 (17. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Bei mir zuhause im Westerwald  Vll kennst du Koblenz, das ist nicht weit von da.




Wo denn da Genau? Ich bin aus Hadamar bei Limburg!


----------



## Terrier (17. Februar 2009)

Der nächst größere ort bzw stadt ist neuwied oder Neustadt Wied. Das obere Bild ist in St. Katharinen aufgenommen worden, das andere über Hausen-Wied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)

das ist doch dort wo der Wind pfeifft, so kalt  über die Höhen und so


----------



## volki3 (17. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Der nächst größere ort bzw stadt ist neuwied oder Neustadt Wied. Das obere Bild ist in St. Katharinen aufgenommen worden, das andere über Hausen-Wied.




Na das kenne mer doch 
Dann Schicke ich mal vom Fuße des Westerwalds schöne Grüße Hoch


----------



## Terrier (17. Februar 2009)

Rrrichtig genau da ist das  

Und das hier ist ein teil von dem Trail wo das untere Bild geknipst wurde. Isn bisschen anspruchsvoller 

@volki ... mach ich


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Februar 2009)

Der Untergrund sieht ja mal porno aus!
Da würd ich gern mal die Trails absurven!!!!!!! Ich bin auch pflegeleicht


----------



## volki3 (17. Februar 2009)

Dann komm mal in den Westerwald, da ist auch die Luft Besser! Da wirst du schneller Gesund. Dann noch en "paar" WWK (Westerwälder Kümmel) und alles ist wieder in Butter


----------



## Hemme (17. Februar 2009)

Im noBrakes-Land hat's heute 30 cm Neuschnee gegeben. Zusammen mit dem bereits vorhandenen Schnee war biken unmöglich. 
Somit wieder ein Bild aus der Konserve (Davos):



OK, das Stereo ist bissl klein drauf.


----------



## colnagoboris (18. Februar 2009)

ote=Terrier;5600726]Hier mal meins 







[/quote]
Habe das gleich Modell seit ca. 4 Monaten, allerdings inzwischen fast 2kilo "abgespeckt". Zudem habe ich die Reba auf 120mm getravelt. um die Agilität durch den entstandenen flachen Lenkkopf wiederherzustellen, habe ich sie sehr soft/weich eingestellt. Über den Positiv/Negativdruck. Wenn ich nun aufsitze sackt sie ca. 10/15mm ein,und reagiert auf minimale unebenheiten sehr feinfühlig. jetzt stehen mir effektive 80/90mm Federweg zur verfügung. Jetzt erst zeigt die gabel was sie kann.


----------



## colnagoboris (18. Februar 2009)

Habe wohl ausversehen meine bilder in einen frmden beitrag "eingebaut", sorry !!!
Aber ich hoffe es ist doch zu erkennen was ich meinte.
Ich suche einen Vollgefederten gebrauchten Cuberahmen möglichst mit Dämpfer. 
Denn im Sommer will ich nach Österreich um über Stock und Stein zu "hobeln". Gebe meinen 4 monaten alten schwarzen 2008 CC Rahmen in Zahlung. 
Der von mir gesuchte Fully kann auch älter sein, Farbe egal, da ich ne´n Lackierer an der hand habe. Hauptsache Cube, 100mm Federweg hinten reichen mir. 
Außerdem habe ich noch 2 Kisten voller teile, Sättel, 9-Fach schaltteile, Lock on Griffe, Old School teile usw. - usw. !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2009)

hemme_: Klasse Bild! Aber trotz Panorama versuchs mal größer zu bekommen!


----------



## ratko (18. Februar 2009)

@colnagoboris

Ich sehe gerade, dass Dein MTB mittlerweile eher an eine Littfaßsäule erinnert als an ein Sportgerät. Es fehlen nur noch Metallica und Guns N' Roses Aufkleber, um ein perfektes Zirkusgerät daraus zu machen. Ich finde individuelle Gestaltungsanstrengungen grundsätzlich ganz toll, aber müssen es so viele unstimmige Farben sein? Es erinnert mich an neureiche Russen, die einfach nur Kunst kaufen, um welche zu besitzen, doch leider gar keinen Geschmack haben. Wenn es Dir aber gefällt, bin ich der Letzte, der ein Problem damit haben sollte. 
Ich wollte Dich keineswegs angreifen, es ist einfach nur meine persönliche Meinung und darf auch nicht ernst genommen werden. Schließlich exponierst Du Dein gutes Stück hier auch öffentlich.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (18. Februar 2009)

ratko schrieb:


> @colnagoboris
> Ich sehe gerade, dass Dein MTB mittlerweile eher an eine Littfaßsäule erinnert als an ein Sportgerät.


Hast du noch keinen Sponsorenvertrag bei denen ausgehandelt? Dann aber schnell nachholen


----------



## Danielsan79 (18. Februar 2009)

> Habe das gleich Modell seit ca. 4 Monaten, allerdings inzwischen fast 2kilo "abgespeckt".



Das abgebildete zeigt ein schwarzes Reaction und kein LTD


----------



## S.D. (18. Februar 2009)

Ein Ltd.-Rahmen mit dauerhaft 120 mm Federweg - und das noch ausggelichen mit niedrigerem Luftdruck - naja, merkwürdige Logik. 
Meiner Meinung nach nicht vernünftig fahrbar.

Gruß


----------



## cubedriver78 (18. Februar 2009)

Hier ein schönes großes Bild von heute mit Blick auf den Königstuhl bei Heidelberg




Sonnenuntergang aufm Königstuhl heute:



War da leider heute net obenBild ist von der Webcam.Hier der Link von der Cam:
http://www.kurpfaelzer-gleitschirmflieger.de/camhd.php?cmd=animl2&int=5&del=400


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2009)

und? knackts jetzt schön?


----------



## cubedriver78 (18. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und? knackts jetzt schön?



Ja ein bissl...hatte mir es etwas extremer vorgestellt.Liegt vielleicht noch an der Aussentemperatur draussen da ist das Fett noch so zäh in der Nabe und dämpft somit etwas den Sound


----------



## beuze1 (18. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wegen plötzlichen Wintereinfall bis auf weiteres geschlossen..*
> bei soviel schnee fährt keiner...oder



ca. 40cm Neuschnee..da ist nix mit Bikespaß..
aber meine Liebste freut sich ..endlich läuft Er mal mit..





sch(n)eeee wars..


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Februar 2009)

also heute war es wieder super geil das Wetter, Sonne pur.
Und der Fahrspaß war phänomenal, im Schatten Glatteis und in der Sonne Matsch.
Habe aber keine Bilder gemacht, hatte die vergessen.


----------



## stereotom (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habs heut auch versucht weils so ein schöner Tag war. Aber mit den Massen von Schnee konnte man nicht wirklich fahren. Dafür gabs schöne Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2009)

die 180er sieht so süß aus, fälltmir grad auf


----------



## stereotom (18. Februar 2009)

Okay, vielleicht etwas zierlich aber es reicht für einen Finger . Hab schon mal über größere nachgedacht aber es gibt mMn eigentlich kein Argument gegen die 180er.

Edit: Vielleicht denk ich ja da anders darüber wenn ich auch mal MMs fahre...


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2009)

Gut möglich  Hab meine aber nur gewechselt, weil sie, trotz meines geringen Gewichts ständig heiß lief!


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Februar 2009)

..das orange am sattel is gewöhnungsbedürftig ....


----------



## stereotom (18. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, ich werd mir was einfallen lassen müssen...


----------



## Hemme (18. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hemme_: Klasse Bild! Aber trotz Panorama versuchs mal größer zu bekommen!



Danke. 
Hab ich schon versucht, aber leider wird die Qualität zu schlecht, da es schon aus einem Bild herausvergrössert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (18. Februar 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Ein Ltd.-Rahmen mit dauerhaft 120 mm Federweg - und das noch ausggelichen mit niedrigerem Luftdruck - naja, merkwürdige Logik.
> Meiner Meinung nach nicht vernünftig fahrbar.
> 
> Gruß



Das gegenteil ist der fall. denn nun habe ich "echte" 80mm Federweg. die Gabel spricht (7,5bar) in der Negativkammer supersensibel an. die REBA kann nämlich mehr. Man muss sie nur richtig einstellen. 120mm getravelt, sinkt ca. 20/30mm ein, und sogar mein kumpel der von FOX Gabeln verwöhnt ist zeigt sich begeistert.


----------



## Kail (19. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ca. 40cm Neuschnee..da ist nix mit Bikespaß..


Hallo,

bei uns schneit es noch nicht einmal 40cm in einem Winter .
Es ist höchsten noch durch den gefrohrenen Boden im Wald
ein wenig vereist.

Gruß Kail


----------



## Sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2009)

So, endlich!!...........das Cube ist eingeweiht!! 

Der "Dual Speed" vom World Cup Course im Winter:







Im Sommer siehts hier so aus:






Und noch ein paar Pics von der Fahrt 

















Gruß Dennis


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Gut möglich  Hab meine aber nur gewechselt, weil sie, trotz meines geringen Gewichts ständig heiß lief!



bergaufbremser !!! da brauchst dich ned zu wundern (joke hahahaha)


----------



## Zocholl (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo von welchem Jahr ist das Modell?


----------



## S.D. (19. Februar 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Das gegenteil ist der fall. denn nun habe ich "echte" 80mm Federweg. die Gabel spricht (7,5bar) in der Negativkammer supersensibel an. die REBA kann nämlich mehr. Man muss sie nur richtig einstellen. 120mm getravelt, sinkt ca. 20/30mm ein, und sogar mein kumpel der von FOX Gabeln verwöhnt ist zeigt sich begeistert.



Naja, das mag ich mal bezweifeln.
Die Reba ist eine Race-Gabel, mit der mag ich auch mal schnell bergauf kommen. Da macht es wohl wenig Sinn, mit deutlich zu wenig Druck zu fahren.
Aber jedem, wie er´s will.

Gruß


----------



## agnes (19. Februar 2009)

@Sellyoursoul was ist das für eine kurbel?


----------



## c-r-xt09 (19. Februar 2009)

Soo mein Reaction ist nun da

Habs Heute bekommen, zusammengebaut und gleich ne kleine Runde damit durch den Wald gefahren.
Hab seither ein Dauergrinsen auf dem Gesicht

Hier ein paar Bilder 

noch im Karton




Die Einzelteile




Alles an einem Stück




Nach der ersten Fahrt


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Februar 2009)

schönes Radl. Auch wenn du hier bei uns ganz große Probleme mit den Reifen hättest. Ey, bei uns ist alles vereist! Da gibts auf den Trails runter TRAGEPASSAGEN!!!!! Und selbst da kann man kaum laufen


----------



## crush-er (19. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> @Sellyoursoul was ist das für eine kurbel?



..guckst du hier:
http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/index.php/cat/c1_Antrieb.html/XTCsid/eaa5d66de28323ca6d5976a79207d47b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> @Sellyoursoul was ist das für eine kurbel?




Hallo agnes 

Das ist die Aerozine X-12-SL-A3.
Kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2009)

c-r-xt09 schrieb:


> Soo mein Reaction ist nun da
> 
> Habs Heute bekommen, zusammengebaut und gleich ne kleine Runde damit durch den Wald gefahren.
> Hab seither ein Dauergrinsen auf dem Gesicht.
> Nach der ersten Fahrt


Sehr Schön!!!


----------



## Kail (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

anbei zwei Fotos der (angeblich) neuen Bremsscheiben von Formula.








Gruß Kail


----------



## fasj (20. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anbei zwei Fotos der (angeblich) neuen Bremsscheiben von Formula.
> 
> Gruß Kail



Bin mal gespannt was darüber gesagt wird. Was soll die neue Scheibe besser machen ?

fasj


----------



## Kail (20. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> ... Was soll die neue Scheibe besser machen ? ...


Sie soll leichter sein. Genug Bohrungen hat sie ja.

Gruß Kail


----------



## agrohardtail (20. Februar 2009)

c-r-xt09 schrieb:


> Soo mein Reaction ist nun da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was darüber gesagt wird. Was soll die neue Scheibe besser machen ?
> 
> fasj



Rein optisch find ich die alten ja mal ne ganz große Spur besser!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Sie soll leichter sein. Genug Bohrungen hat sie ja.
> 
> Gruß Kail




- Total grausam aussehen


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)

as Reaktion findsch eig ganz schön aber diese Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (20. Februar 2009)

> ..guckst du hier:
> http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/index....5976a79207d47b



Der Verkäufer mag zwar ganz nett sein aber die Aerozine kauft man besser in England, denn die Ti Version kostet so viel wie bei uns die Alu Version. Der Versand war super schnell, hätt ich nicht gedacht.

Sind das neue Modelle von Oro? Wieviel sollen die wiegen, sind die leichter als die Alligator Scheiben?

Das reaction find ich auch ganz schön aber ich hätte es nie in schwarz genommen, ich hatte das Blau genommen aber das schönste finde ich das rote von letztem Jahr


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Februar 2009)

Kettenstrebenschutz würd ich noch an's Reaction ranmachen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (20. Februar 2009)

Die Scheiben sehen für mich wie die alten (bzw. aktuelle mit 6-Loch) Shimano mit mehr Bohrungen aus. Schön ist anders, meiner Meinung nach. Aber Hauptsache sie verzögern vernünftig.


----------



## Kail (20. Februar 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> ...Sind das neue Modelle von Oro? Wieviel sollen die wiegen, sind die leichter als die Alligator Scheiben?...


Hallo,

steht auf jeden Fall Formula drauf. Was sie wiegen kann ich nicht sagen waren schon
montiert. Der Mechaniker sagte nur, dass es die neuen sind und das sie leichter sein
sollen.

Kann jemand einmal ein Bild von "schönen" Scheiben einstellen .

Gruß Kail


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)

Schöne Scheiben:


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2009)

auch gerne mal wieder  und sogar nicht geklaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)

Wie geht denn die Brems/scheiben kombi ?!


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2009)

was willst du hören?

geht gut...


----------



## c-r-xt09 (20. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> as Reaktion findsch eig ganz schön aber diese Pedale


 
Hast ja recht mit den Pedalen. Die sind nur drann bis jeder mal mit gefahren ist die XT-Clicks liegen schon auf der Werkbank



@ agrohardtail
Keine Wildschweine sondern ein Labrador, aber das ist fast das gleiche


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Februar 2009)

c-r-xt09 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht mit den Pedalen. Die sind nur drann bis jeder mal mit gefahren ist die XT-Clicks liegen schon auf der Werkbank


Du lässt dein Heiligstes jeden fahren?


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was willst du hören?
> 
> geht gut...



Wie gut etwas genauer bitte


----------



## c-r-xt09 (20. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Du lässt dein Heiligstes jeden fahren?


 
Nur die Strasse rauf und wieder runter dann freuen sie sich alle


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schöne Scheiben:


Du hast die "alten" Formula vergessen! Die kommen bei mir auch ganz vorne!!


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Februar 2009)

c-r-xt09 schrieb:


> Nur die Strasse rauf und wieder runter dann freuen sie sich alle


Was da alles passieren könnte


----------



## c-r-xt09 (20. Februar 2009)

Nochmal zu den Pedalen beim Reaction.
Für den Preis könnte man auch etwas vernünftiges anbauen und keinen billigpopelbaumarktkäse.

Also da könnte Cube wenigstens einfache Shimano Clicks anschrauben wie beim AMS-Pro.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie gut etwas genauer bitte



naja, bei solch präziser fragestellung...

bremst besser als die G2 cleansweap dazu noch die sinterbeläge von alligator und schon haste nen anker 
ist im gegensatz zur vorderen bremsscheibe noch nie heißgelaufen (vorne 185mm G2)

schön leicht.

kauftipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> naja, bei solch präziser fragestellung...
> 
> bremst besser als die G2 cleansweap dazu noch die sinterbeläge von alligator und schon haste nen anker
> ist im gegensatz zur vorderen bremsscheibe noch nie heißgelaufen (vorne 185mm G2)
> ...



Das wollte ich hören, danke ;-)


----------



## agnes (20. Februar 2009)

hat eigentlich wer schon ein ams125 in weiß?


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2009)

tendentiell eher nicht...

sonst hätten wir es bestimmt schon gesehen.


----------



## colnagoboris (21. Februar 2009)

suche einen AMS rahmen, habe ein cc und will nun nach einer fahrt auf einem AMS auch einen Fully !!!


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> hat eigentlich wer schon ein ams125 in weiß?



Weiß wird doch so schnell Dreckig!

@ colnagoboris Schau mal in der Bucht.


----------



## agrohardtail (21. Februar 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> suche einen AMS rahmen, habe ein cc und will nun nach einer fahrt auf einem AMS auch einen Fully !!!



hab hier noch nen 3mal gefahrenen ams125 rahmen in 18" brown anodised liegen wenn du haben magst pm hab auch noch ne passende fox 32 talas gabel dazu


----------



## Schwarzwälder1 (21. Februar 2009)

Heute ist mein neues Cube HPC Elite R1 Mag gekommen. 
Wer an folgenden Teilen Interesse hat bitte per Mail melden: [email protected] 

LR Satz DT Swiss XPW1600
Orginal Sattel Fizik Tundra MG Rot/Weiß
Sram XO Trigger
Hörnchen RFR Rot/Weiß
Pedale Eggbeater mit roter Feder


----------



## volki3 (21. Februar 2009)

Helau 

War heute mal unterwegs und hab en paar Bilder mitgebracht!
Bin Bisschen die Lahn (Lahntalradweg) Raufgefahren, bei Missen Wetter ist da net viel Los und mer kann Bissl auf Geschwindigkeit fahren 














Im Sommer ist das eine ganz schöne Stecke um mit der Freundin zufahren 

So, bis dann mal wieder! 

Volki


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Februar 2009)

Ich geh jetzt auch mal in den Wald und hoffe dass alles seit langem mal wieder fahrbar ist! Ich bring euch auf jeden Fall mal ein Bild mit! Doofer Schnee! Und dazu noch eis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (21. Februar 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> suche einen AMS rahmen, habe ein cc und will nun nach einer fahrt auf einem AMS auch einen Fully !!!



Warum gerade ein AMS?


----------



## beuze1 (21. Februar 2009)

eine ganze Woche ohne geht ja auch nicht

*die Katze denkt..ne bei dem Wetter*  bleib ich drinn





*im Sommer ne schöne Auffahrt-heute harte Arbeit*









*zuhause(am warmen Ofen) ist,s auch nicht schlecht*  nach 2,5 std.




waren dann auch 48 km 600 hm


----------



## fasj (21. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> eine ganze Woche ohne geht ja auch nicht
> waren dann auch 48 km 600 hm



18 Schnitt bei dem Untergrund, OK ich fahr wohl besser nicht mit Dir 

fasj


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Februar 2009)

Boah; du hast glück! Ich hab heute auch mal nen Versuch gewagt! Also wir haben so ca. zwischen 20 und 40cm Schnee mit Eisschicht drunter! Problem: Der Schnee is durch Regen so "fester" Schneematsch! D.h. man kommt nirgends, aber wirklich nirgends hoch! Meine Tour war 1,5 Stunden lang, dabei gradmal 10km und 200hm! Längstes Stück ohne absetzen, oder anderem: 700m Ey, bei dem Schnee hier keine Chance!
Aber Bilder hab ich natürlicch:






Bei dem Schnee braucht mans Kreuz, damit das was gibt! Hat mir heut aber auch nich geholfen! Aber mein Bike konnte einfach stehen in dem "tiefschnee"



Und nach nem langen anstieg, hat ich keine Lust mehr Einfach unfahrbar hier!



Und noch ein bild, was mir richtig gut gefällt:


----------



## beuze1 (21. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> 18 Schnitt bei dem Untergrund, OK ich fahr wohl besser nicht mit Dir
> fasj



nicht ganz so schlimm..war auch einiges an kleinen Teersträßchen dabei..
da geht es mir wie Andi 3001..
Ey, bei dem Schnee hier keine Chance!


laß uns mal im Sommer hier in Deiner alten Heimat ausrücken...

abfahrt in,s Schussental/RV




[email protected] Andi 3001
schöne Fotos 
.


----------



## speedy76 (21. Februar 2009)

Nachdem der Schnee hier einfach nicht weniger wird, gabs dann doch ne Rolle 





............außerdem is es warm im Wohnzimmer und man kann ferneshen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (21. Februar 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Nachdem der Schnee hier einfach nicht weniger wird, gabs dann doch ne Rolle




Rolle..
hat ich auch mal..nach 25 min wieder eingepackt und bei E-b.. verkauft.
bin ich froh..das war einfach nur zum :kotz:
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Februar 2009)

Für mich heißt mountainbiken unter anderem frische luft und natur pur! also nix wohnzimmer Geh raus und mach dich dreckig!


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. Februar 2009)

korrekt !!


----------



## speedy76 (21. Februar 2009)

hey, bleibt mal entspannt.     Is ja nur zum Übergang. Alle 5m auf der Nase liegen is dann doch nich so meins. und auf der Rolle trainiert man dann doch eher den sauberen RUNDEN TRITT.


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. Februar 2009)

is aba sauöde - ich hör da ja gar nix von der mucke oda vom fernsehn weil des viech so scheisslaut is - und länger wie ne halbe stunde hält des doch kein mensch aus


----------



## cubedriver78 (21. Februar 2009)

@ Andi 3001   Hey schöne Bilder hast da mitgebrachtFahren morgen doch nicht...ist einfach zu eisig hier bei uns

Werde ein anderes mal wieder etwas organisieren...sprech ich auch als erstes mit Dir ab weil Dein Terminkalender immer sooo voll ist

@ speedy76  besser so trainiert als überhaupt nix gemacht

Gruß Chris


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Februar 2009)

Ja, wär gllaub ich besser
Vll. wirds nächste Woche ja etwas wärmer, damit wir dann sonntag iner Woche schnee und Eisfrei sind!!


----------



## speedy76 (21. Februar 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> is aba sauöde - ich hör da ja gar nix von der mucke oda vom fernsehn weil des viech so scheisslaut is - und länger wie ne halbe stunde hält des doch kein mensch aus




hast schon recht!! öde is es schon.  dafür hats aber was von Selbstgeißelung   ne, spaß bei seite. Hatte mein Cannondale mit dem Maxxis Larsen in der Rolle.... das war wirklich laut. Aber mit dem Conti is das ganze erträglich. 

Aber draußen is halt immer noch am besten........


----------



## Nibbelspanner (21. Februar 2009)

ui...der herr trägt schwarzen satin

wozu sindn die ärmlinge gut...oder ist das ein body von der freundin?


----------



## rboncube (21. Februar 2009)

Laßt den Jungen doch auf der Rolle fahren. Ist zur Zeit, bei den herrschenden Verhältnissen, die vernünftigste Lösung um gezielt zu trainieren. Spaß ist natürlich was anderes
Dafür fährt er euch im Frühjahr um die Ohren

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (21. Februar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Laßt den Jungen doch auf der Rolle fahren. Ist zur Zeit, bei den herrschenden Verhältnissen, die vernünftigste Lösung um gezielt zu trainieren. Spaß ist natürlich was anderes
> Dafür fährt er euch im Frühjahr um die Ohren
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Würd ich auch meinen, ist sicher besser wie meine Aktion auf den dem Eis :-(
Ich tät jetzt auch lieber auf der Rolle trainieren anstatt mit gebrochener Haxe auf dem Sofa dahinzusiechen...
Aber im Frühling bin ich wieder parat für neue Taten  hoff ich mal ...

Also seit vorsichtig und kauft euch Spikes , gell barbarissima ;-)


----------



## r19andre (21. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit,

leider nur ein schlechtes Handybild. Es entstand am Donnerstag abend um neun im Wald bei unserem wöchentlichen Nightride.
28km 505hm

Wie man sieht, sieht man nur noch Schnee. War aber hier nächsten morgen wieder komplett weg

Andre







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## r19andre (21. Februar 2009)

offtopic

zwar kein Cube aber dafür Training auf der Rolle 

man beachte den Schriftzug und die Erhöhung vo. 

duckundweg

Andre






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Racer87 (21. Februar 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> offtopic
> 
> zwar kein Cube aber dafür Training auf der Rolle
> 
> ...



Und man beachte vor allem das Fernsehbild 
Also ich finds echt nicht schlimm, auf der Rolle zu trainieren. Viel langweiliger wie Grundlagentraining auf der Straße is das auch nicht. 

@Nibbelspanner:
Ärmlinge können ne praktische Sache sein, grad bei Marathons. Bergauf is es warm und bergab zieht man sie einfach hoch und muss deswegen nicht ne extra Jacke mitschleppen.


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. Februar 2009)

du  meinst anders rum - bergab sind sie wärmend und bergauf wenns dir zu heiß is kannst se hochkrempeln


----------



## Nibbelspanner (21. Februar 2009)

na gut

ich wohne leider aufm flachland.
da gibts gerade mal den feldberg.

muss schon sagen das ich einige hier ihrer radlerfreundlichen wohngegend beneide.

bei mir reicht shirt und shorts...aber eines tages mach ich euch platt

übrigens bekomme ich nächste woche alle fehlenden parts...gabel, steuersatz, vorbau, lenker...dann gehts rund:-ö)


----------



## Racer87 (22. Februar 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> du  meinst anders rum - bergab sind sie wärmend und bergauf wenns dir zu heiß is kannst se hochkrempeln



Nein, ich meins schon so, wie ich auch geschrieben hab. Natürlich sind sie bergab wärmend. Aber man krempelt sie normalerweise nach unten ans Handgelenk, sonst kann ich auch ein langärmliges trikot anziehen. 
Is ja auch egal, wir labern schon wieder. Ich hab heute neue Teile bekommen, morgen gibts Bilder davorn.


----------



## beuze1 (22. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wegen plötzlichen Wintereinfall bis auf weiteres geschlossen..*
> bei soviel schnee fährt keiner...oder



*Winterpause wird nochmal verlängert..*


----------



## Schelle (22. Februar 2009)

Das Schlimmste ist, das der Mist (Andere nennen es Schnee) in diesem Jahr vermutlich bis April bleiben wird. Soll ja nicht wirklich wärmer werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (22. Februar 2009)

na ist halt winter. du lebst in der falschen ecke.
aber der sommer kommt bestimmt keine angst.
bei uns hats auch jetzt fast 1meter schnee und 15 km weiter kein bischen.
thüringen nähe inselsberg.


----------



## Sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Winterpause wird nochmal verlängert..*



Mach ich mit......
Mich hats heute Morgen 2 mal auf Eis geworfen


----------



## speedy76 (22. Februar 2009)

also doch ROLLE


----------



## Schelle (22. Februar 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> na ist halt winter. du lebst in der falschen ecke.
> aber der sommer kommt bestimmt keine angst.
> bei uns hats auch jetzt fast 1meter schnee und 15 km weiter kein bischen.
> thüringen nähe inselsberg.



Wohne in SM arbeite in SHL; voriges Jahr bin ich ab März 3 Mal die Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, das kann ich dieses Jahr auf später verschieben...
Seit Freitag: es schneit, es taut, es gefriert, es schneit, es taut, es gefriert, es schneit...
War letztes Wochenende auf dem Weg zum Mommelstein - keine Chance.
Und der Schnee aus den umliegenden Gemeinden wurde wo abgeladen - natürlich auf dem Kamm.


----------



## aux-racing (22. Februar 2009)

Schelle schrieb:


> Wohne in SM arbeite in SHL; voriges Jahr bin ich ab März 3 Mal die Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, das kann ich dieses Jahr auf später verschieben...
> Seit Freitag: es schneit, es taut, es gefriert, es schneit, es taut, es gefriert, es schneit...
> War letztes Wochenende auf dem Weg zum Mommelstein - keine Chance.
> Und der Schnee aus den umliegenden Gemeinden wurde wo abgeladen - natürlich auf dem Kamm.



bin im sommer fast jedes we in oberhof in der dkb arena.
fahre da vom heuberghaus hin.
ansonsten jeden tag aufn inselsberg von richtung winterstein nach der arbeit halt.
ist schon ne schöne ecke unser thwald


----------



## Racer87 (22. Februar 2009)

Is zwar kein Bike, aber es steht zumindest Cube drauf.






Auch für alle, die sich fragen, ob man die 2009er Griffe extra kaufen kann. Ja, kann man. Der erste Eindruck is echt super. Fühlen sich gut an und ich find sie vor allem um Welten schöner als diese Billig-Gummi-Dinger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Auch für alle, die sich fragen, ob man die 2009er Griffe extra kaufen kann. Ja, kann man. Der erste Eindruck is echt super. Fühlen sich gut an und ich find sie vor allem um Welten schöner als diese Billig-Gummi-Dinger.



Schöner sind sie bestimmt aber auch schwerer ;-)


----------



## Racer87 (22. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schöner sind sie bestimmt aber auch schwerer ;-)



Ja, das sind sie, und zwar um ziemlich genau 5 Gramm pro Paar  Leicht sind diese Gummi Teile auch nicht, dann sind wohl Ritchey True Grips sinnvoll.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2009)

Meine wiegen 14 sind aber auch nciht aus Gummi :-D


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Februar 2009)

gibts die eigtl. ausschließlich rot?


----------



## Racer87 (22. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> gibts die eigtl. ausschließlich rot?



Nein, gibts auch in weiß und schwarz. In grün leider nicht  ;-)


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Februar 2009)

schaaade  Aber schwarz wär ja auch vertretbar - meine Raceface Griffe machens nichtmehr lange


----------



## xerto (23. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Für mich heißt mountainbiken unter anderem frische luft und natur pur! also nix wohnzimmer Geh raus und mach dich dreckig!



Unterschreib ich...


----------



## rboncube (23. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich...



Da habt ihr sicher recht. Aber wenn die Verhältnisse wie in den letzten Wochen sind (vorallem das Eis), wirds schon sehr gefährlich. Und glaubt mir, ich fahr auch am liebsten drausen. Da ist mir Regen,Schnee,Kälte und Dreck egal. Wenns aber zu extrem wird, dann laß ich´s weil es Blödsinn ist für 2Stunden Spaß die ganze Saison (die schöne Bikezeit kommt jetzt bald) zu riskieren. Hab mich vor zwei Wochen in ner Abfahrt dermaßen auf´s Knie gelegt, das ich schon befürchtete, das es  das für diese Saison war. 
Ein weiteres Manko bei den Bedingungen ist, das es fast nicht möglich ist irgendwlche HF-Bereiche oder Intervalle einzuhalten. Ist vielleicht für Tourenfahrer nicht so interesant, für ambitionierte Hobbyracer aber unabdinglich.
Aber jeder soll so fahren und trainieren wie er will. Nicht alle die jetzt drausen fahren sind die bikenden Superhelden und nicht alle Rollenfahrer sind Weicheier

Gruß Rene´
bekennender Ganzjahresbiker


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

Kleines Update (nur zum putzen bin ich nicht gekommen )


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Februar 2009)

Auf die Felgen gehörn jetzt aber noch schöne Fat Alberts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

muss erst noch den Satz NN (2.4) und MK (2.4) runter raspeln, dann werde ich mal die neuen Alberts ausprobieren


----------



## cubedriver78 (23. Februar 2009)

@mzaskar Glückwunsch zu dem neuen LRS!Das mit den roten DT Laufrädern wollte ich auch erst machenWusste aber nicht ob es mir mit dem rot wirklich gefallen würde.Wie hört sich die Hinterradnabe an?
Muss sagen so schlecht sieht es net ausBleibe aber doch bei meinen Laufrädern.Habe die Aufkleber entfernt und ne Hope Pro 2 reingebastelt

 Gruß


----------



## Barney_1 (23. Februar 2009)

@ mzaskar

Hey, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen LRS, sieht gut aus.
Hab ich mir auch vor ein paar Wochen für mein AMS gegönnt, fährt sich damit gegenüber den Crossmax St vor allem im Unterholz und Downhill wesentlich besser.
Hier mal noch ein Bild von meinem ( leider noch nicht ganz aktuell, habe seit ca. 2 Wochen noch die Fat Albert Front & Rear in 2.4 montiert )
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> @ mzaskar
> 
> Hey, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen LRS, sieht gut aus.
> Hab ich mir auch vor ein paar Wochen für mein AMS gegönnt, fährt sich damit gegenüber den Crossmax St vor allem im Unterholz und Downhill wesentlich besser.
> ...



Berichte mal wie die neuen FA´s so sind, gerade weil du ja auch die NN gefahren hast ....


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Februar 2009)

sagtmal in welcher preisklasse bewegt ihr euch da? Ich hab die dummen ST auch langsam satt! (gut, rot müssen sie nicht sein)


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Februar 2009)

wie viel kosten die roten laufräder ? hab das rot-schwarze ams und irgendwie möcht ichs noch ein wenig auffälliger machen (passt da vlt auch gelb ??? ich weis es ned was ich machen soll)


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Februar 2009)

Erster!!. Yeah


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Februar 2009)

muhaha jetz hamma gleich die 300ste seite ...


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Februar 2009)

die da sinds oder ???

kosten 219 euro bei hibike.de
is noch akzeptabel - nur eig bringts des auch ned - könnte sogar sein dass meine jetzigen besser wären ... nene du​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-r-xt09 (23. Februar 2009)

219 kostet aber nur das Vorderrad


----------



## Barney_1 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich konnte die Fat Albert leider erst einmal fahren da ich momentan meine Gabel eingeschickt habe und da lag ca.20 cm Schnee, erster Eindruck war aber soweit mann das bei diesen Verhältnissen sagen kann sehr positiv sehr guter Gripp ( im Schnee ) und trotz niedrigerem Druck besserer Durchschlagschutz. 

@freeride_bogl
Gelb würde ich bei einem rot schwarzem nicht nehmen, wird meiner Meinung nach zu bunt , ist aber Geschmacksache.
ich habe für meinen Satz inklusive Versand und Schnellspanner knapp über 300 Euro bezahlt, bei Interesse kann ich die Adresse des Shops per PN rüberschicken.
Die Crossmax ST habe ich dann in der Bucht verkauft, brachten da dann soviel ein dass die neuen DT`s bezahlt waren und noch ein bischen über war.


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Februar 2009)

achso - hui dann ned 

ich find meine eigenen nirgends (möchte gern wissen wie die kosten würden)


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Februar 2009)

ach jetz doch 300 pro satz


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Februar 2009)

Is hier jemand, der aufs Stereo was robustes (also wirklich robust!) drauf gemacht hat? wenn ja was, und wieviel?


----------



## barbarissima (23. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Winterpause wird nochmal verlängert..*


 
Bin vorhin an Wangen vorbei gefahren. Bei euch sieht es schneemäßig ja noch richtig heftig aus  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Kleines Update (nur zum putzen bin ich nicht gekommen )


 
Die neuen Laufräder gefallen mir ausgezeichnet Das Bike sieht jetzt fetziger aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


>


 
Das Bild gefällt mir  
Gibt sehr gut die Stimmung wieder, wenn man mal wieder voller Übermut in den Winterwald gefahren ist und der Schnee dann doch irgendwann zu hoch oder zu sulzig und die Heimat noch weit entfernt ist


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Februar 2009)

@mzaskar : ...mir gefällt die kombi der rahmenfarbe (geil !!) mit dem rot der laufräder überhaupt net ..... aber wie alles im leben : geschmacksache !! greez , k.


----------



## beuze1 (23. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bin vorhin an Wangen vorbei gefahren. Bei euch sieht es schneemäßig ja noch richtig heftig aus



Ha,
Du bisch a Bloter...
en Kaffee hetsch gern kriegt..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fahrt oifach vobei...


----------



## regenrohr (23. Februar 2009)

hier liegt weder Schnee noch Eis, in der Nacht hat es bisschen getröpfelt und ich habe mich auf eine Matschfahrt gefreut und noch nicht einmal dafür hat es gereicht. Dafür war gestern aber besser, aber keine Kamera dabei gehabt....


----------



## beuze1 (23. Februar 2009)

@ Barney_1
schwarz- rot kommt ja richtig gut..

@ mzaskar
bei Deinem bin ich mir nicht so sicher..


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Februar 2009)

sei doch froh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! der schnee geht mir langsam aufn keks!


----------



## volki3 (23. Februar 2009)

Ja mich nervt der Schnee auch Langsam und Wärmer könnte es auch wieder werden!!! 
Matsch ist ja okay! Wir sind ja "keine Holland-Radfahrer"


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

mir gefällts


----------



## barbarissima (23. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ha,
> Du bisch a Bloter...
> en Kaffee hetsch gern kriegt..
> 
> ...


 

Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht


----------



## kinschman (23. Februar 2009)

...hier mal ein aktuells Bild  - hab mein AMS 125 wieder auf Serienstand zurückgerüstet (mit tw. neuwertigen Parts).
Da mein neues Fritzz bald kommt steht mein AMS 125 zum Verkauf.
Wer Interesse hat kann mir eine PN/Mail schreiben.

Mehr Bilder im ALBUM






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2009)

Das nnen ich mal PEDALE


----------



## kinschman (23. Februar 2009)

jo, wohl wahr 

aber hatte gerad nix anderes zur Hand - könnte aber noch SPD-Klickies dran machen


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2009)

Mach das BITTEEEE!


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Is hier jemand, der aufs Stereo was robustes (also wirklich robust!) drauf gemacht hat? wenn ja was, und wieviel?



Kauf dir Deemax die halten!!
http://www.preisroboter.de/redirect.php?prid=638024904&prz=80d99465e5047c8f3c474ecfc62f0322


Auch mit den Stabilsten DH-Felgen bleibt es ein Tourenradl ...nur eben schwerer.
Gehe mal stark davon aus, das die jetzigen Felgen für alles reichen.....und nur mit dicken Felgen und BB`s wir auch kein Freerider draus 

Zum Vergleich :
Fahre seit 2 Jahren die Mavic 217 und die halten bisher sehr gut ....1 Speiche gerissen ...das wars!!  und fahre schon auch im Bike-Park (Ochsenkopf ..wers kennt!)


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Februar 2009)

Sagt doch auch keiner! Ich spar ja auch aus eben diesem Grund auf ein neues, freeride/enduro orientiertes Rad!  Aber die ST haben bei mir ständig Seitenschläge usw. Nervt einffach!


----------



## DeLocke (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich war heute auch mal wieder on Tour. Wie ich weggefahren bin waren die Klamotten noch schwarz. Bei der Ankunft braun und das Fahrrad ebenso. 

Hab nur vergessen Bilder zu machen vorm Waschen. Aber hat einer von euch ne super Idee wie ich den feinen Dreck bei nem AMS Pro im Hinterbau wegbekomme an den Lagern? Ich mach das immer mit Zahnbürste und oder Druckluft.


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sagt doch auch keiner! Ich spar ja auch aus eben diesem Grund auf ein neues, freeride/enduro orientiertes Rad!  Aber die ST haben bei mir ständig Seitenschläge usw. Nervt einffach!



Liegt meiner Erfahrung nach, dann aber an der Einspeichung....lass die mal abdrücken. Dann sollten sie besser und länger rund laufen.


----------



## beuze1 (23. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht



Du goscht jo wiedermol noch Austria..
zum Wintersport...





oder mir fahred mol de Pfänder zamma..


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Februar 2009)

@andi : .. aber du willst doch dein bike in der ultrageilen farbe net hergeben , oder ???? der trend geht definitiv zur mehrradhaltung ..!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Du goscht jo wiedermol noch Austria..
> zum Wintersport...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das bin ja original ich beim Skifahren!  Wo hast du das her?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2009)

Denke das ist noch interessant 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAahOxy_swU&feature=related"]YouTube - CUBE BIKES Suspension Setup[/ame]

und sized tuned kinematik

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_ooMfR4Z44"]YouTube - CUBE BIKES Size Tuned Kinematics[/ame]


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Februar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @andi : .. aber du willst doch dein bike in der ultrageilen farbe net hergeben , oder ???? der trend geht definitiv zur mehrradhaltung ..!!!!!



nene, das grün geb ich niee und nimmer her...! Mehrradhaltung is angesagt! Und da würd mir z.b. des fritzz auch sehr gut gefallen! Aaaaber erstmal sparen! als schüler is das nich so einfach Da muss man auch in den ferien arbeiten


----------



## beuze1 (23. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das bin ja original ich beim Skifahren!  Wo hast du das her?



ich seh Dich direkt.

und... wieder blaue Augen..


----------



## @ndi (23. Februar 2009)

Zählt auch ein CUBE auf dem CAPIC drauf steht? 

Falls ja:


----------



## kinschman (23. Februar 2009)

najaaa...strenggenommen ist das Capic von der Rahmenform eher ein Radon Stage !! 

die Form der Umlenkwippe ist anders als beim AMS125 - dafür dem Stage sehr änhlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (23. Februar 2009)

siehe auch:





vs. Cube:


----------



## @ndi (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm hast recht... 

Irgendjemand hat mir gesagt hat der Rahmen wäre der gleiche wie der CUBE AMS - das hatte ich jetzt noch im Hinterkopf aber jetzt wo Du es sagst


----------



## kinschman (23. Februar 2009)

@ @ndi:
macht ja nix. 


...hmm, hab gerad gesehen das es von Radon gar kein Herstellerforum gibt 


ansonsten feedback zu deinem bike: günstiger und solider aufbau - mit den parts haste im großen und ganzen nix falsch gemacht. sicher kann man - wenn man mehr geld in die hand nimmt - das ein oder andere noch optimieren (z.b. die Gabel - da gibs leichtere und besser ansprechende).
aber obs langt oder nicht kann man ja immer noch sehen, wenn man erstmal 1000km mit dem bike gefahren ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Februar 2009)

@ndi schrieb:


> Zählt auch ein CUBE auf dem CAPIC drauf steht?
> 
> Falls ja:



Ja wie? er wird gar nicht gesteinigt? das ist kein cube!! Ne Quatsch. Schaut ja eigtl. recht solide aus. aber warum hast du felgen für ne V-Brake verbaut


----------



## @ndi (23. Februar 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> ansonsten feedback zu deinem bike: günstiger und solider aufbau - mit den parts haste im großen und ganzen nix falsch gemacht. sicher kann man - wenn man mehr geld in die hand nimmt - das ein oder andere noch optimieren (z.b. die Gabel - da gibs leichtere und besser ansprechende).
> aber obs langt oder nicht kann man ja immer noch sehen, wenn man erstmal 1000km mit dem bike gefahren ist.


Danke 

Die Teile stammen von meinem alten Bike, ich hatte einmal ein Bergamont Rockaddict, musste aber ziemlich bald feststellen, dass die Teile nicht gerade die besten sind (Bremse: Julie, Gabel: Judy 3, Laufräder waren nicht die besten,...)
So habe ich mir das Ding nach und nach aufgerüstet - und letztens war eben ein neuer Rahmen dran dank dem Date mit einem Baumstamm quer über den Singletrail direkt hinter der Kurve... Besser Teile würde ich mir gerne kaufen - kann sie mir als Schüler jedoch nicht leisten; die Tora ist im Moment schon zum zweiten Mal beim Hersteller auf Garantie...



> aber warum hast du felgen für ne V-Brake verbaut


Die Laufräder gabs billig


----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich seh Dich direkt.
> 
> und... wieder blaue Augen..


 
Nix da, nicht das klitzekleinste blaue Fleckchen 


@mzaskar:
Der obere Clip erinnert mich daran, dass ich das schlechte Wetter dazu nutzen wollte, Gabel und Dämpfer noch mal neu einzustellen.  Konnte mich aber bisher nicht wirklich aufraffen


----------



## bujo12 (24. Februar 2009)

Nix mit fahren, so sieht's bei uns aktuell aus:


----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. Februar 2009)

Bei meinem roten Reaction war oben am Oberrohr an manchen Stellen irgendwie verkratzt, also keine richtigen Kratzer aber solche Schlieren wie bei einem Auto aus der Waschgarage, nur an den Stellen wo die weissen Cube Schriftzüge sind gibt es keine solcher Schlieren. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob die Schlieren auf dem Metall sind und das so durchschimmert oder im Lack selbst. War das bei euch beim kauf auch so?


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Februar 2009)

...mal wieder mein cube ams  (u, ich ,,).... mir is grad langweilig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (24. Februar 2009)

so hab meins gerade wiederbekommen, hat sich einiges getan. für gute bilder hab ich aber grad keine zeit

neu sind:
xo short cage schaltwerk 09
xo Trigger 09
XT Kette
XT 11-34 Kassette
Avid Elixier CR 200/200


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2009)

Klappt die Übersetzung jetzt`? Schaut soweit sehr gut aus


----------



## Bayer (24. Februar 2009)

jap geht. bin aber etwas vorsichtig u fahr halt nicht vorne klein hinten ganz groß u umgekehrt.da gibts dann keine probleme


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Februar 2009)

sollte man ja auch nicht. ist auch mit kompletter xt gruppe oder xtr oder x.0/noir gruppe etc nicht ratsam.


----------



## cubedriver78 (24. Februar 2009)

@Bayer   Dein Cube ist wirklich sehr schön aufgebaut...gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. Februar 2009)

ich will mir auch das x.0 Schaltwerk holen aber das Long cage, ich habe eine 3 fach Kurbel. Mal sehen wann das nächste bei Ebay raus geht


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2009)

neulich ging eins für 68 weg...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Februar 2009)

So heute mal endlich wieder auf Tour gewesen. Freundin wollte auch mit. Wetter o.k., schöne Tour - perfekter Karnevalsdienstag. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/291010]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2009)

schöne Räder habt ihr da  Bei uns is lleider noch nix mit biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter wird so langsam besser bei uns. Der Schnee ist weg und die Temperaturen sind wieder über 0 Grad. Da macht das Biken gleich mehr Spaß.


----------



## barbarissima (24. Februar 2009)

Hatte heute eigentlich eine kleine Fotosession auf dem Schloss geplant  Die fiel aber wegen Schnee und Graupel leider aus


----------



## beuze1 (24. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Fotosession auf dem Schloss   Die



Schloss..
welches Schloss

meine Burg..



.


----------



## fasj (24. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Schloss..
> welches Schloss
> 
> meine Burg..



Die Waldburg 

Bin echt neidisch...
Heute nur Pisswetter, 2 Grad, Regen und Graupel. 
Hatte heute mittag Familienfrei und dann halt Wasserdicht eingepackt und 3,5 Std. geradelt. War aber nicht toll. 
Lag vielleicht am Rad, war nicht mein Cube 

fasj


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2009)

O man....BBei uns liegt immer noch Schnee im Wald, trotz plusgraden seit Tagen! Aber das Problem ist nicht der Schee, sondern der Regen, der auf den Schnee fällt unnd ihn wässrig und somit rutschig macht! man kann einfach nicht fahren, weil nur die Räder durchdrehen und lenken keinen Sinn macht
Ich hätte hier dann mal das bekannte Heidelberger Schloss im Angebot und hier gibts auch viele Burgen


----------



## regenrohr (24. Februar 2009)

Was ich krass finde, das hier so viele Bilder mit Trinkflaschen am Rad sind, im Sommer ist das ja OK, aber bei Temperaturen um die 0°C gefriert einem doch das Hirn beim trinken wenn man bisschen gefahren ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (24. Februar 2009)

Bei uns geht auch nix mit radeln. War grad mal wieder Langlaufen damit die Kondition nicht ganz in den Keller geht. 
Schnee ohne Ende, das reicht noch die ganze Woche, egal wie warm es wird.
Aber in der Hoffnung auf den nächsten Frühling gibts hier ein Bild vom Stereo.
'Milkeygreen in Grassgreen' sozusagen.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird so langsam besser bei uns. Der Schnee ist weg und die Temperaturen sind wieder über 0 Grad. Da macht das Biken gleich mehr Spaß.



Bei uns auch heute waren´s 6° und am Wochenende sollens an die 12° gehen freu 

@ Henne 

Da bekomm ich nochmal richtig lust raus zu gehen und mit kurzen Sachen zu fahren


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Februar 2009)

Am WE habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber ich habe heute frei und sitze gerade am Frühstückstisch. Die Sonne scheint und der Himmel ist blau. Das wird heute wieder ne schöne Tour. 

@ regenrohr: Das mit den Trinkflaschen geht eigentlich ganz gut. Richtig kalt werden sie erst bei Minusgraden. Aber gestern hatte ich auch einen Trinkrucksack mit. Man muss ja auch nicht immer kalte Apfelschorle rein machen. Warmer Tee ist auch ganz gut für unterwegs.


----------



## Sellyoursoul (25. Februar 2009)

Habe heute auch frei......
Und fahre jetzt gleich mal ne Runde, super Wetter ebenfalls !!
Sogar mein kleines Paket ist heut angekommen 





@regenrohr
Ich fülle bei dem Wetter immer heissen Tee in die Flasche,
klappt wunderbar.......ohne Hirnschaden


----------



## regenrohr (25. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ regenrohr: Das mit den Trinkflaschen geht eigentlich ganz gut. Richtig kalt werden sie erst bei Minusgraden. Aber gestern hatte ich auch einen Trinkrucksack mit. Man muss ja auch nicht immer kalte Apfelschorle rein machen. Warmer Tee ist auch ganz gut für unterwegs.



also ich möchte meinen Trinkrucksack nicht mehr missen, es kühlt zwar auch aus, aber nicht so schnell und stark wie bei dem Flaschenhalter, das mit dem heissen Tee habe ich auch getestet, hat aber auch nicht lange gehalten, da die Aluflasche (mag den Plastikbeigeschmack nicht) auch schnell auskühlte...


----------



## freeride_bogl (25. Februar 2009)

@sellyoursoul, was is des schwarze mit der coolen cube aufschrift ??? ein trikot ??? post mal ein bild wo des ganz drauf is


----------



## Sellyoursoul (25. Februar 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> @sellyoursoul, was is des schwarze mit der coolen cube aufschrift ??? ein trikot ??? post mal ein bild wo des ganz drauf is




Servus,
auch frei.... ?

Ist ein Shirt, hab noch 2 pics geschossen.....extra für dich!! 











Gibts hier ...
sind nur noch wenige da....(letztes mal dauerte es eine ewigkeit, bis neue da waren)

Gruß Dennis


----------



## biker1967 (25. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> O man.... man kann einfach nicht fahren, weil nur die Räder durchdrehen und lenken keinen Sinn macht



Wie wäre es mit Allradantrieb an deinem Stereo?


----------



## xerto (25. Februar 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Allradantrieb an deinem Stereo?



Wie wärs hiermit Klicken


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Februar 2009)

was es nich alles gibt?! Allerdings kann ich selbst mit allradantrieb noch nicght lenken Naja, solang ich nicht fahren kann bau ich weiterhin Prinzessin Lilifee Räder im Laden auf Drei Stück heute morgen und ein Laufrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> was es nich alles gibt?! Allerdings kann ich selbst mit allradantrieb noch nicght lenken Naja, solang ich nicht fahren kann bau ich weiterhin Prinzessin Lilifee Räder im Laden auf Drei Stück heute morgen und ein Laufrad


 
*Prinzessin Lilifee Räder* *???  *Wie süß 

Könntest du uns denn nicht in dieser bikemäßigen Saure-Gruken-Zeit mit einem Bild von dir beim Prinzessinlilifeeräderaufbauen die Stimmung ein wenig aufhellen  (Aber nicht dass dann wieder jemand rummeckert, weil Prinzessin Lilifee und nicht Cube draufsteht . Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass Cube die Lilifee-Abziehbildchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 für die Bikes entworfen hat )


----------



## barbarissima (25. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Schloss..
> welches Schloss


 

Das da hinten


----------



## fasj (25. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das da hinten



Welches ist den Dein Zimmer dort 

fasj


----------



## xerto (25. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Welches ist den Dein Zimmer dort
> 
> fasj



Im Kerker.

2ter Haken links..


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2009)

Sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus,
> auch frei.... ?
> 
> Ist ein Shirt, hab noch 2 pics geschossen.....extra für dich!!
> ...



Ich glaube dir hat jmd auf T-shirt "gespritzt" (Kann sich glaub jeder danken was ich meine) ....


----------



## freeride_bogl (25. Februar 2009)

wenigstens kommt was ...


----------



## linusb (25. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das da hinten



... Ja hoppla... das Gemäuer kenn ich doch...

Gruß von der verschneiten Ostalb

linusb

www.nobrakes.de


----------



## Sellyoursoul (25. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir hat jmd auf T-shirt "gespritzt" (Kann sich glaub jeder danken was ich meine) ....


aaaber hallo!!

@freeride_bogl

.....das will ich auch meinen!!(nach drei Kindern....)


----------



## regenrohr (25. Februar 2009)

Das schöne Wetter mal genutzt und einen weiteren Wanderweg gefahren, allerdings war der Matsch in Verbindung mit den Nobby's teilweise sehr bescheiden zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Februar 2009)

Die blauen Farbakzente passen gut find ich. Wieviel Federweg hast Du denn drin? Sieht irgendwie nach sehr viel aus...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## fasj (25. Februar 2009)

linusb schrieb:


> ... Ja hoppla... das Gemäuer kenn ich doch...
> 
> Gruß von der verschneiten Ostalb
> 
> ...



Wo ist das ?
HDH ?

fasj


----------



## Sellyoursoul (25. Februar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Das schöne Wetter mal genutzt und einen weiteren Wanderweg gefahren, allerdings war der Matsch in Verbindung mit den Nobby's teilweise sehr bescheiden zu fahren...


Schönes Bike!
Schon mal die Alberts getestet ?
Find die Klasse bei dem Untergrund......


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Februar 2009)

Man ihr habt ja schon keinen Schnee mehr...bei uns siehts so aus






Gestern 4 Stunden geschunden trotz Spikes sehr schlecht zum durchkommen.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Februar 2009)

So, heute schöne tour gemacht und ein paar komische Leute im Wald getroffen. Auch wenn ich auf dem Bild nicht so begeistert gucke. Es hat richtig Spaß  gemacht mich und mein Bike einzusauen.


----------



## regenrohr (25. Februar 2009)

Wir hatten dieses Jahr sowieso wenn es hoch kommt nur knapp 3 Wochen Schnee, vereinzelt liegt noch ein Wenig, aber den muss man dann schon suchen und außerdem liegen wir hier gerade mal ~350m über NN



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Die blauen Farbakzente passen gut find ich. Wieviel Federweg hast Du denn drin? Sieht irgendwie nach sehr viel aus...



Federweg sind 130mm. Die blauen "Punkte" sind so wie es im Laden stand und da mir die Optik relativ egal war / ist, habe ich es einfach gelassen....

nur die ganze Schrift (das weiß-blau-rot) muss noch ab



Sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Schon mal die Alberts getestet ?
> Find die Klasse bei dem Untergrund......



bisher nur die normalen, da war kaum Unterschied zu den Nic's da, werde aber noch den Fat Albert probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linusb (25. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Wo ist das ?
> HDH ?
> 
> fasj



Guggsch Du hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Hellenstein

...


----------



## biker1967 (25. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> und ein paar komische Leute im Wald getroffen.



Ist das ned de Holzmichel?


----------



## fasj (25. Februar 2009)

linusb schrieb:


> Guggsch Du hier:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Hellenstein
> 
> ...



Deshalb kam mir das so bekannt vor 

Meine bessere Hälfte kommt aus dem Kreis....

Unsere Hochzeitsbilder wurden auch auf dem Schloss gemacht 

fasj


----------



## zenodur (25. Februar 2009)

auf www.cube.eu gibt es jetzt alle accessoires zu sehn aber leider noch nicht zu kaufen


----------



## barbarissima (25. Februar 2009)

War heute auf dem Schloss


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Februar 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Ist das ned de Holzmichel?



Seinen Namen hat er mir nicht gesagt, aber er hat noch ein paar Kumpels, die ebenfalls im Wehrbüsch Daun stehen. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/291763]
	
[/URL]


----------



## fasj (25. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> War heute auf dem Schloss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An dem Brunnen hab ich auch schon fotografieren lassen 
Leider noch vor dem digitalen Zeitalter 

In welcher Ecke von HDH fährst Du so?
Bin manchmal um Söhnstetten unterweg´s.

Hast Du dein Bike aus HDH?

War früher ab und zu mal im B&B (glaub ich).
War aber noch zu der Zeit wo ich eine andere Marke mit C.. fur 

fasj


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> War heute auf dem Schloss



Machst du eigentlich beim WP mit?
So oft wie du unterwegs bist könnte man meinen du hättest nix zu tun.
Lass mich raten du bist Lehrerin.


----------



## Racer87 (25. Februar 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


> auf www.cube.eu gibt es jetzt alle accessoires zu sehn aber leider noch nicht zu kaufen



www.sports-partner.de auf cube.eu kannst du lange warten, bis man die Sachen kaufen kann. Oder einfach mal in der Bucht suchen.


----------



## j.wayne (25. Februar 2009)

So ma bissi was von gestern, Schnee is scho länger weg und auch das Eis auf den Waldwegen.



Naja net ganz




Da gehts hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. Februar 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> An dem Brunnen hab ich auch schon fotografieren lassen
> Leider noch vor dem digitalen Zeitalter
> 
> In welcher Ecke von HDH fährst Du so?
> ...


 
Der Brunnen ist sehr beliebt  Musste heute auch anstehen, bis ich dran war 

Ich bin meistens in der Ecke zwischen Heidenheim Nattheim und Oggenhausen unterwegs.

Das Cube ist aus Memmingen. In HDH gab es keine, als ich meins haben wollte  und B&B ist jetzt in Bolheim. Die haben, glaube ich nur noch amerikanische Bikes.



Dämon schrieb:


> Machst du eigentlich beim WP mit?
> So oft wie du unterwegs bist könnte man meinen du hättest nix zu tun.
> Lass mich raten du bist Lehrerin.


 
Dass ich öfters mal unterwegs bin könnte auch daran kiegen, dass ich meine Arbeitszeit gut einteile  


@ jmr-biking:
Die Männekens sehen ja klasse aus  Und die stehen da einfach so im Wald rum?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2009)

Ach das ist ein Brunnen  dachte schon an anderes


----------



## beuze1 (25. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Lass mich raten du bist Lehrerin.



der war gemein..






bei dem Wetter morgen geh ich morgen auch auf Winter-Tour


----------



## Kail (25. Februar 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...
> [URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/291763"]
> 
> [/URL]


Hallo,

bei euch wachsen die Bäume aber komisch .

Gruß Kail


----------



## Hemme (25. Februar 2009)

"Ha, des sieht ja aus wie im Gschäfd!"
Witzig, sehe jeden Tag das Schloss (wenns nicht grad Nebel hat), weil ich etwas unterhalb arbeite. Wie klein die Welt doch ist.


barbarissima schrieb:


> Das da hinten


----------



## acid-driver (25. Februar 2009)

das ist doch nur n typ mit extravaganten haaren 

heißt zufälligerweise auch noch kyrill


----------



## linusb (25. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich bin meistens in der Ecke zwischen Heidenheim Nattheim und Oggenhausen unterwegs.
> :


.... das ist dann wohl die falsche Ecke...
einfach mal an der Brücke am I'berger See vorbei in Richtung Kochertal 

Gruß von der verschneiten Ostalb

linusb

www.nobrakes.de


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Februar 2009)

sorry bärbel; das lillifee radl muss ich erst noch fotografier (gibt ja genug, min. 5stück)... aber adafür dien ich mal mit nem großenn  pinken  is schon älter, weiß nich obs schonmal hier im fred war...



ich finds geil!


----------



## Duempelhuber (26. Februar 2009)

Sind hier soviele Heidenheimer unterwegs? Wohne 5 min. von dem Schloss weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2009)

@Andi 3001

Ja!sieht geil aus.....irgendwie nach Frühling....die Cubes blühen...
Arbeitest du mit Photoshop?

Da hab ich auch noch was.....


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Februar 2009)

@ barbarissima

Ja, die Männchen stehen da so im Wald rum. Die sind von Konrad Scholzen einem Künstler aus unserer Region. 

Klick hier: www.saegeskulpturen.de


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Februar 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei euch wachsen die Bäume aber komisch .
> 
> Gruß Kail



In der Eifel ist halt alles anders.


----------



## xerto (26. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sorry bärbel; das lillifee radl muss ich erst noch fotografier (gibt ja genug, min. 5stück)... aber adafür dien ich mal mit nem großenn  pinken  is schon älter, weiß nich obs schonmal hier im fred war...
> 
> 
> 
> ich finds geil!



Also den Umgang mit dem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm musste noch üben...

das kann ja meine 5 jährige Nichte besser...


Manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2009)

Das nimmst du zurück!rate mal mit welchem Programm das war?? Also ich hab das Bild vor ca. 2 jhren bearbeitet und da hab ich noch keine ahnung 
von bildbearbeitung und des gleichen gehabt! Ich hab das damals alles einzeln mit PAINT! gemahct! weißt was das für ne arbeit ist? Und die "effekte" mit dem hell/dunkel, bzw. licht alle manuell gamcht mit versch. farben. Also sag ,mir nicht, dass ich noch üben muss!!! Und das an der Bremse, am hinterbau stimmt so, das war wegen des schlechten fotos..


----------



## Ryo (26. Februar 2009)

Nun liebe Bärbel musst du dich entscheiden. Der schicke pinke Charmeur oder der freche grüne Macho? Wer wird dein neues Herzblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2009)

ich find das pink geil! Aber grün passt besser zu mir.. (das war jetzt nicht auf den macho bezogen)


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sorry bärbel; das lillifee radl muss ich erst noch fotografier (gibt ja genug, min. 5stück)... aber adafür dien ich mal mit nem großenn  pinken  is schon älter, weiß nich obs schonmal hier im fred war...
> 
> 
> 
> ich finds geil!




Jetzt noch pinke Schnellspanner, Griffe, Magura Luise und die dazupassende gabel gibts auch in pink dann wär es richtig geil  (http://www.dirtragmag.com/blogarific/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/magura.jpg) Aber ich glaube die passen eher an das andere Pink <3


----------



## barbarissima (26. Februar 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Nun liebe Bärbel musst du dich entscheiden. Der schicke pinke Charmeur oder der freche grüne Macho? Wer wird dein neues Herzblatt?


 
Der pinke Charmeur natürlich   
Bei Pink werden meine Knie weich , da kann ich nichts dagegen tun


----------



## barbarissima (26. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sorry bärbel; das lillifee radl muss ich erst noch fotografier (gibt ja genug, min. 5stück)... aber adafür dien ich mal mit nem großenn pinken  is schon älter, weiß nich obs schonmal hier im fred war...
> 
> 
> 
> ich finds geil!


 
Wenn es ein Stereo in der Farbe gäbe, dann gäbe es für mich kein Halten mehr


----------



## Duempelhuber (26. Februar 2009)

Oje..... Da freu ich mich doch über mein blaues Acid.


----------



## Racer87 (26. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ... Also ich hab das Bild vor ca. 2 jhren bearbeitet und da hab ich noch keine ahnung
> [...]



Is das denn dein Stereo?? Wenn ja, kannst du mir mal deine Zeitmaschine ausleihen? Oder wie konntest du vor 2 Jahren ein Bild von deinem Stereo, das du erst 1 Jahr hast, bearbeiten???

Wie auch immer, ich finds trotzdem geil!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2009)

öh ja Naja fast. is auf jeden Fall solang her, dass ich keine ahnung hatte von bildbearbeitung und co.


----------



## beuze1 (26. Februar 2009)

so, obwohl das Wetter heut doch nicht so toll war wie gedacht 
hab ich trotzdem ne Tour durchs Winterliche Schwabenland gemacht..


*das waren die härtesten Meter...*




*Unfahrbar *




*unter der Autobahn..schneefrei..*




*der Winter war lang und hart..Baum frißt Schild*






[/IMG]






*unmengen Schnee..das kann noch dauern..*




*bei den ganzen Schlössern gestern..habe ich natürlich auch ein,s
fasj könnt,s kennen *



.
.


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Februar 2009)

war heut auch mit 2 Kollegen unterwegs. schööne Tour, durch´n Matsch  

gestern war ich mal bissi in der Stadt unterwegs - Hanau,Maintal,Bergen Enkheim
heute ab durchn Wald bis nach Altenmittlau







da war mein Bike noch sauber 






Heimfahrt - beide Kollegen hatten Navi dabei - mal als Test.
 ich weiß nur 45km *G*


----------



## fasj (26. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> so, obwohl das Wetter heut doch nicht so toll bei den ganzen Schlössern gestern..habe ich natürlich auch ein,s
> fasj könnt,s kennen
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt muss ich mich als unwissend outen 

Waldburg hab ich noch hinbekommen, da war ich öffters.
Aber das...

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (26. Februar 2009)

...das macht bestimmt auwa...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. Februar 2009)

Hier auch mal meins frisch geputzt


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

Bei euch siehts so kalt aus :-(


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *der Winter war lang und hart..Baum frißt Schild*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schieb das Rad lieber ein bisschen weg von dem Baum, sonst wird´s am Ende auch noch gefressen. Und dann gibts wieder Tränen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wie heißt das Schloss denn jetzt?


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei euch siehts so kalt aus :-(


 
Ach was, es wird schon wärmer! Heute haben wir schon 3°C


----------



## regenrohr (27. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



hätte da mal eine Frage:
wie hast du das Rad so schön "sauber" bekommen, also ohne die ganzen störenden Schriftzüge?

übermalt, mit Verdünnung, abgeschliffen, ... ?


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2009)

Ich habe auch noch mal eins


----------



## linusb (27. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...
> Wie heißt das Schloss denn jetzt?



...zwischen Ravensburg und Wangen... guggsch Du hier:

http://www.altes-schloss-amtzell.de/ 

Gruß linusb


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2009)

@ fasj
@ barbarissima

*also das ist das alte Schloß in Amtzell*




*wär war denn da schneller..
linusb..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

Da hab ich auch noch eines mit Naturgemäuer 





Als kleine Anregung für den nahenden Frühling  Irgendwie beginne ich mich darauf zu freuen. Obwohl ich miche heute noch auf ein Wochenende in den Bergen freue


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> hätte da mal eine Frage:
> wie hast du das Rad so schön "sauber" bekommen, also ohne die ganzen störenden Schriftzüge?
> 
> übermalt, mit Verdünnung, abgeschliffen, ... ?



*wie sauber..*



*das ist Orginal so..*


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch noch eines mit Naturgemäuer


 
Da hast du dich aber ganz schön tief ducken müssen  Oder bist du durchs Wasser ?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

ei isch bin doch gelenkig wie eine Ballarina 





aber ich trage kein Röckchen


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2009)

Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen?


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, wenn es jetzt dann wärmer wird, dann werde ich erst mal einige Burgen und Schlösser in der näheren und weiteren Umgebung abklappern. Werde morgen vielleicht mal auf Schloss Thurn und Taxis vorbeischauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2009)

Sag der Gloria mal einen schönen Gruss


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sag der Gloria mal einen schönen Gruss


 
Wenn sie da ist  Ich glaube, die kommt nur im Sommer. Jetzt weilt sie bestimmt in St. Moritz


----------



## regenrohr (27. Februar 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *wie sauber..*
> 
> *das ist Orginal so..*



das wusste ich nicht, habe bisher immer nur Würfel-Räder gesehen, die mit sämtlichen Schriftzügen überladen waren / sind, darum meine Frage...

will bei mir die Schriftzüge entfernen, aber die Tipps die ich bisher gefunden habe (Bremsenreiniger, Nagellack, Aceton) fruchten nicht und mit Edding will ich nicht dran rum malen, sieht ja dann aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt...

lediglich mit dem Dampfstrahler gehen die bisschen ab, aber das dauert und ich bin nicht gewillt, ~200l Wasser zu verspritzen nur um ein paar Schriftzüge zu entfernen


----------



## speedy76 (27. Februar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> das wusste ich nicht, habe bisher immer nur Würfel-Räder gesehen, die mit sämtlichen Schriftzügen überladen waren / sind, darum meine Frage...
> 
> will bei mir die Schriftzüge entfernen, aber die Tipps die ich bisher gefunden habe (Bremsenreiniger, Nagellack, Aceton) fruchten nicht und mit Edding will ich nicht dran rum malen, sieht ja dann aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt...
> 
> lediglich mit dem Dampfstrahler gehen die bisschen ab, aber das dauert und ich bin nicht gewillt, ~200l Wasser zu verspritzen nur um ein paar Schriftzüge zu entfernen




dann nimm doch mal den Fön deiner Freundin . Ich weiss, Frauen geben sowas nicht gerne her. Aber warme Luft bzw eigentlich ja nur die Wärme löst den Klebstoff an 
und die Klebstoffreste kannst du dann ganz Umweltfreundlich mit Olivenöl abreiben.   .....dauert aber


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Februar 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> das wusste ich nicht, habe bisher immer nur Würfel-Räder gesehen, die mit sämtlichen Schriftzügen überladen waren / sind, darum meine Frage...
> 
> will bei mir die Schriftzüge entfernen, aber die Tipps die ich bisher gefunden habe (Bremsenreiniger, Nagellack, Aceton) fruchten nicht und mit Edding will ich nicht dran rum malen, sieht ja dann aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt...
> 
> lediglich mit dem Dampfstrahler gehen die bisschen ab, aber das dauert und ich bin nicht gewillt, ~200l Wasser zu verspritzen nur um ein paar Schriftzüge zu entfernen



Mit Heißluft und Kunststoffspatel sollte das doch gehen!


----------



## Terrier (27. Februar 2009)

Versuchs mit ner Aggressiven Verdünnung  Damit bekommt man alles weg


----------



## Duempelhuber (27. Februar 2009)

Sogar die Farbe


----------



## speedy76 (27. Februar 2009)

ha ha war schneller


----------



## Racer87 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg beim Wegmachen......aber les dir mal das hier durch, bevor du zu viel Zeit damit verbringst:
Die Schriftzüge bekommt man mit Wärme sicher nicht weg, die sind gelasert. 
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Laser-Design-Surface_id_32826_.htm

Das braune AMS hat übrigens auch Schriftzüge.Ach und wenn du ein überladenes Bike sehen willst, schau mal das vom Colnagoboris an. Meiner Meinung nach is das zu viel und bei den Cubes, wie man sie bekommt, is das grad richtig. Aber das is nur meine Meinung.


----------



## regenrohr (27. Februar 2009)

ein Fön reicht nicht aus, da passiert nichts....



Racer87 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg beim Wegmachen......aber les dir mal das hier durch, bevor du zu viel Zeit damit verbringst:
> Die Schriftzüge bekommt man mit Wärme sicher nicht weg, die sind gelasert.
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Laser-Design-Surface_id_32826_.htm



hatte ich Anfangs auch gedacht, aber stellenweise ist das ja schon leicht ab wo ich wie irre mit dem Dampfstrahler draufgehalten habe, das ist ja das was mich verwundert... oder ich habe ein Montagsrad erwischt, wo der Azubi keine Lust mehr hatte und der Laser auch schon bessere Tage gesehen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duempelhuber (27. Februar 2009)

Ist die Schrift nicht unter dem Klarlack? Dachte das ist garkein Aufkleber...


----------



## Lumbi (27. Februar 2009)

Also bei meinem Reaction von 2007 sind keine Aufkleber drauf.
Die silbernen Schriften sind alle gelasert, das rot und blau wird wohl gepulvert sein.

Klarlack gibt es da auch keinen da alles eloxiert ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Februar 2009)

ich weiß auchh gar nicht was ihr wollt  Am ende ruiniert ihr euch noch irgendwas! Lassts doch so wie is, sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Februar 2009)

...warum kauft man sich denn überhaupt ein cube , wenn einen dann das gesamte design stört ..??????????


----------



## Racer87 (27. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich weiß auchh gar nicht was ihr wollt  Am ende ruiniert ihr euch noch irgendwas! Lassts doch so wie is, sieht doch gut aus!



Das find ich eigentlich auch und ich werd an meinem sicher nix weg machen.
@regenrohr:
Da wo die Schrift schon weg geht, kanns durchaus auch sein, dass das Eloxal (nennt man das dann so?? eben die eloxierte Schicht) weg geht. Also spätestens wenn du das reine Alu siehst, solltest du wieder aufhören.


----------



## Duempelhuber (27. Februar 2009)

Das einzige was bei mir störend ist, ist der Schriftzug von meinem Händler... "Fun&Bike" in Rot auf weiß/blauem Grund... Geht garnicht


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2009)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Das einzige was bei mir störend ist, ist der Schriftzug von meinem Händler... "Fun&Bike" in Rot auf weiß/blauem Grund... Geht garnicht


 
Den Bepper kriegst du aber mit dem Fön runter


----------



## Duempelhuber (27. Februar 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Den Bepper kriegst du aber mit dem Fön runter



Muss ich mal versuchen. Hab nur angst den ganzen Lack zu versauen. Kleberreste gehen garnicht.

PS: Morgen sollens 14° in werden.


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2009)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Morgen sollens 14° in werden.


 
Bei der Hitze brauchst du schon gar keinen Fön mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2009)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> PS: Morgen sollens 14° in werden.



14° gelten in München noch nicht als Fön..


----------



## Dommes84 (27. Februar 2009)

Morgen gehts mal wieder rund!


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Februar 2009)

jop. Soweit ich nun erfahren habe kann ich bis zu 3/4 aufn Hausberg. Ich bring Bilder mit


----------



## Duempelhuber (27. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> jop. Soweit ich nun erfahren habe kann ich bis zu 3/4 aufn Hausberg. Ich bring Bilder mit



Wehe dir wenn nicht!  

Ist morgen jemand in Heidenheim?


----------



## Cube-Lady (28. Februar 2009)

Dann muss ich meine 2 Schätzchen hier ja auch mal zur Schau stellen....

Das erste hab ich gebraucht erworben, Cube Analoge, nicht mehr wirklich viel original und auch schon etwas älter.


Das Schmuckstück von meinen beiden, auch nicht original, aus 2008 und meiner Meinung nach echt lecker, technisch und optisch!

Bin gern für eure Meinung offen...

LG


----------



## Duempelhuber (28. Februar 2009)

Welche Pedale haste an dem LTD?
Sind das 5050?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2009)

Der Kabelbinder stört!


----------



## Cube-Lady (28. Februar 2009)

Japp, sind die 5050, warum??
Der Kabelbinder stört optisch vielleicht ein bisschen, aber lieber den, als hängende Züge!
Ist bei dem Model von Cube auf jeden Fall ein kleiner Produktionsmakel, über den ich persönlich aber gerne hinweg schaue!


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2009)

aber dann nimm doch wenigstens nen weißen/durchsichtigen?!


----------



## Duempelhuber (28. Februar 2009)

Cube-Lady schrieb:


> Japp, sind die 5050, warum??



Hab ja das Acid in Blau/Weiß und möchte mir auch andere Pedale ranschrauben. 
Die 5050 sehen zumindest auf Bildern so aus als würden die zu dem Bike passen und schlecht sollen die ja auch nicht sein. 
Zwar kein DH/FR Bike aber was solls


----------



## Hexentanz (28. Februar 2009)

Die 5050 sind zwar sehr schön, mir persönlich wären sie aber zu schwer. Die MGII von NC-17 wiegen 200g weniger und sähen in weiß sicher auch klasse an dem Bike aus.


----------



## Duempelhuber (28. Februar 2009)

Hexentanz schrieb:


> Die 5050 sind zwar sehr schön, mir persönlich wären sie aber zu schwer. Die MGII von NC-17 wiegen 200g weniger und sähen in weiß sicher auch klasse an dem Bike aus.



Naja, bevor ich bei meinem Bike anfange Gewichte zu reduzieren, bin erstmal ich dran. Da gibts noch genug zum wegtrainieren.


----------



## Hexentanz (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob weniger Gewicht beim Fahrer genauso viel zählt wie das gleiche Gewicht am Bike eingespart  Zumindest wäre die Gewichtsreduzierung beim Fahrer kostengünstiger


----------



## Duempelhuber (28. Februar 2009)

So, komme eben von meiner ersten kleinen Tour mit dem Acid zurück. War unter anderem auch auf dem Heidenheimer Schloss oben. 
Hab leider keine Beweißfotos. Oben haben gerade welche geheiratet und da wollt ich mich doch net mitm Bike durch die Hochzeitsgäste drücken.

Weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei uns ist das Wetter super!


----------



## Terrier (28. Februar 2009)

Komme gerade von der Tour zurück  Super Wetter hier bei uns, nur noch ein Wenig matschig


----------



## The_Cubefreak (28. Februar 2009)

das bild mit dem tacho haste aber im tal gemacht ~ 203HM , oder gibts nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duempelhuber (28. Februar 2009)

Bei uns liegt leider auch noch einiges an Schnee im Wald. Berg rauf muss man halt immernoch schieben.


----------



## Terrier (28. Februar 2009)

Stimmt. Doch es geht auch noch höher hier im WW


----------



## acid-driver (28. Februar 2009)

17°...


----------



## PeterR (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
War heute schwimmen 







Nein, das ist kein See...das gehört zur Straße!
Tauchtiefe   Noch kann man stehen 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Duempelhuber (28. Februar 2009)

Oha... Sauberes Schmelzwasser.

Wo sindn eure Berge?


----------



## cmg20 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich war heute auch auf Tour... ca. 600 hm bei ca. 15-20 km (weiß nicht genau, hab noch keinen Tacho, kommt aber bald)... musste aber leider auf Straße fahren, bei den Schneemengen hier gehts beim besten Willen nicht durch den Wald.

Also hier ein paar Fotos...


die Aussicht








hier sind wir am höchsten Punkt der Tour.... ca. 1000 Meter über Meeresspiegel







Schneelandschaft...







und mit dem Gefährt hier war ich unterwegs. Ich weiß, die Schutzbleche stören, aber ich dachte, ich dusch zu Hause und nicht unterwegs (Schmelzwasser sei Dank) 







Die Tour war der Hammer .
So ein tolles Wetter und der Schnee dazu  sind einfach ne tolle Kombi (sofern der Schnee nicht auf der Straße ist *nerv*, hab keine Spikes). Und morgen solls wieder so schön werden *yeah* - das wird wieder ne Tour... 

So, schönen Abend noch.

LG Carina


----------



## Cube-Lady (28. Februar 2009)

Das klingt doch mal vernünftig.... 
So dachte ich mir das auch und da mein Bike die eigentlichen 11,6 kg eh nicht mehr wiegt, dürfen auch ein paar schwere Pedalen ran....
Hab auch noch ein Paar XT-Clicks zu Hause liegen....


----------



## beuze1 (28. Februar 2009)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Die Tour war der Hammer .




Pfänder..
Respekt..


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2009)

Ou man! Irgendwann flipp ich aus! Is Frau Holle auf Drrogen oder warum liegen hier Stellenweise noch Schnee bis Mitte Vorderrad? Langsam nervts echt! Aber was solls, bin ja kein Schönwetterbiker!






Solche "Pfützen" gibts hier auch! Ich bin auch großteils in Bächen gefahren, dies davor nicht gab?! Najja, da war dann immerhin schneefrei..
Und dann kam die Höhle des Cubefressers, aber es hat sich rangetraut 






Das war VOR der Abfahrt! Fragt nicht wie ich aussehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (28. Februar 2009)

Boah alle Radeln-.- und ich sitz hier über Wirtschaftsrecht:kotz:Naja Montag is Stichtag, dann gehts wieder los


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2009)

Zumindest in meinem Fall wars mehr schieben. und spaß machts auf die art auch nich unbedingt!


----------



## beuze1 (28. Februar 2009)

> Is Frau Holle auf Drogen



ja der Winter ist hart...
hab heut einen auf Grundlagenausdauer gemacht und ne 80 % Straßentour ins befreundete Ausland (Bayern) gemacht..

*nein, das ist keine Postkarte..*





*das AMS zuhause in Bayern..*





*die Alpen locken..*





*der See..es kann nur einen geben..*



.
.


----------



## CrossTec (28. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ou man! Irgendwann flipp ich aus! Is Frau Holle auf Drrogen oder warum liegen hier Stellenweise noch Schnee bis Mitte Vorderrad? Langsam nervts echt! Aber was solls, bin ja kein Schönwetterbiker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal, schleppst du deine DSLR immer mit?


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2009)

nein, sonst wäre das Forum voller Aber hin und wieder schon


----------



## rene1973 (28. Februar 2009)

Nach dem ich die Bilder hier gesehen hab, werd ich wohl morgen auch mein Bike wieder etwas frische Luft geben. Ist jetzt lang genug im Keller gestanden.

So und da das hier ja heist "Zeigt her eure Cubes", werd ich auch noch ein paar Bilder herzeigen. Sind zwar vom letzten Jahr aber man wird es mir hoffentlich verzeihen.
















So ein Schnee Bild hab ich auch noch gefunden. So bin ich wenigstens in der richtigen Jahreszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (28. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> nein, sonst wäre das Forum voller Aber hin und wieder schon



Was nimmst du für einen Rucksack?


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2009)

Ein Deuter - Der is genau richtig. Vll. für schnelle runden etwas groß, aber dafür hab ich noch nen alten..
Er heißt Deuter Trans Zero 20 (Liter)...


----------



## CrossTec (28. Februar 2009)

Dangge!
Sorry für OT!


----------



## pero38 (28. Februar 2009)

Hier unsere sauberen cubes bevor sie morgen wieder dreckig werden !


----------



## cubedriver78 (28. Februar 2009)

@ beuze1   Wirklich sehr schöne Gegend bei Dir.Das sind tolle AufnahmenDarf man fragen was das für ein Gewässer auf dem Bild ist?

Grüßle


----------



## stereotom (28. Februar 2009)

Das dürfte der Bodensee sein... Geschossen von Lindau richtung Schweiz, oder?


----------



## Ryo (28. Februar 2009)

Bodensee wasn sonst^^


----------



## beuze1 (28. Februar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Das dürfte der Bodensee sein... Geschossen von Lindau richtung Schweiz, oder?



so ist es..


----------



## stereotom (28. Februar 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht dass der See so schön sein kann. Das Wetter war auch echt gut heute. Höchste Zeit um meine immer tiefer werdende Winterpausen-Depression abzuwenden...

Hab kein Problem mit Kälte, aber der viele Schnee macht das Fahren nicht schön.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2009)

da sagst was! Die Tour heute war eh bekloppt! Angefangen damit dass ich nen staubigen, flowigen Trail geheizt bin und danach die beinlinge ausgezogen und somit mit kurzen hosen unterwegs war! War echt warm! dann gings weiter. erst wurds etwas matschig - das ging. ddann wurds so nass, dass das wasser auf dem boden stand! Also rgenjacke und beinlinge an. Rucksack grigt auch den regenschutz. Weiter. Dann kamen Schneematsch mit bächen aus tauwasser, das war der dreckigste teil. Zwischendurch war dann normaler schnee, eis und wasser und am ende soviel schnee, das nix mehr ging. Man! Kanns nichh endlich mal gscheid werden?? Achja, das ganze hat sich auf gradmal 30km abgespielt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (1. März 2009)

> Pfänder..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nein, das war nicht der Pfänder (aber fast ), das sind meine zwei Nachbarorte Buch und Bildstein... der höchste Punkt nennt sich Buggenegg. Aber den Pfänder werd ich auch noch in Angriff nehmen, war ich noch nie. Hab ja erst letzten Sommer angefangen und das nicht sehr regelmäßig - wird sich aber ändern... 

Aber deine Bilder vom Bodensee sind auch nicht schlecht... da bin ich auch schon desöfteren langgefahren . Und ja, der Bodensee kann seeeehr schön sein !!

Was mir gerade auffällt - eigentlich sind wir ja fast Nachbarn, was?

@ all: Tolle Bilder habt ihr da wieder 

LG


----------



## beuze1 (1. März 2009)

cmg20 
	
	



```
Was mir gerade auffällt - eigentlich sind wir ja fast Nachbarn, was?
```

da hast Du Recht..
Buch u Bildstein kenn ich gut..


*vom Bödele nach Buch..:*lol:



.
.


----------



## Dämon__ (1. März 2009)

Hier mal ein Foto von unserer gestrigen Bike Aid Tour.
Bin als Guide unterwegs gewesen,es waren 140 Leute am Start bei super Wetter.


----------



## DeLocke (1. März 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von unserer gestrigen Bike Aid Tour.
> Bin als Guide unterwegs gewesen,es waren 140 Leute am Start bei super Wetter.



war eine geile tour, super wetter, super guides, super trails einfach ein super tag


----------



## trek 6500 (1. März 2009)

.....gestern auch bei 16 grad und sonne unterwegs .geil !!!!!! freundin mit cube - ich mit radon - denke , ein paar bildchen vom radon stör´n net , oder ???? lg und ride on , kati


----------



## trek 6500 (1. März 2009)

..und noch 2 ..... grins ...


----------



## fasj (1. März 2009)

Hallo,
hier mal ein kleines Cube. 
Das grosse durfte heute nicht raus 





fasj


----------



## sHub3Rt (1. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



ich wohne falsch^^

verdammt, ich wohne wirklich falsch^^


----------



## fasj (1. März 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> ich wohne falsch^^
> 
> verdammt, ich wohne wirklich falsch^^



Sch.. :kotz: und ich bin da weggezogen.....

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (1. März 2009)

> ich wohne falsch^^
> 
> verdammt, ich wohne wirklich falsch^^





> Sch..  und ich bin da weggezogen.....



dabei kann mann hier soooviel Spass haben....
da die Trails bei uns dieses Wochenende unfahrbar sind wegen Matsch, Dreck,Wasser hab ich mir gedacht....
Bodensee geht immer..

*hab mich hinter eine Kuhherde geklemmt und lies mich mehrere km mit bis zu 36 sachen richtung See ziehen..*






*Landschaft war heut nicht sooo Toll...
aber sonst reizende Aussichten..*





*nach der ganzen Hatz, erstmal einen Beuze-Riegel...*






*Schloss Montfort..*






*nach soviel Straße durch den TT-Wald nach Hause..*






*heut Abend hat dann der Winter verloren
die Winterhexe wird verbrannt..wo ist eigentlich..Bärbel*





....



.
.


----------



## Assfight (1. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



Aufpassen! Die da so stehen sind immer die üblichen Verdächtigen. Und er guckt schon so gierig oder einfach nur, weil dort jemand ist der auch nicht eine gewöhnlich Hautfarbe hat


----------



## barbarissima (1. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *heut Abend hat dann der Winter verloren*
> *die Winterhexe wird verbrannt..wo ist eigentlich..Bärbel*
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Und wieso bitte fällt dir mein Name ausgerechnet dann ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , wenn du uns von dieser Winterhexe erzählst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Da fällt mir jetzt spontan so gar kein Zusammenhang ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


Bin außerdem leicht genervt. Wollte mich auf dem Waldweg zu Schloss Thurn und Taxis durchschlagen, was aber wegen Schneematsch nicht gelang. Habe jetzt 45km lang Spaziergänger umzirkelt. Mein einziges Highlight war der leckere Käsekuchen in Königsbronn


----------



## barbarissima (1. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Landschaft war heut nicht sooo Toll...*
> *aber sonst reizende Aussichten..*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die Frau da mal wegfahren würde, dann könnte man auch was von der reizenden Aussicht erkennen


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> war eine geile tour, super wetter, super guides, super trails einfach ein super tag



Da kann ich nur zustimmen endlich wieder kurze Hose *gg*


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2009)

Sooo, ein laaanges wochenende mit 100km (trotz schnee) geht zu ende. Also bike is eingesaut, aber es hat viiiieeeel spaß gfemacht!!
Hab wieder Bilder mitgebracht  (kein schnee, weils noch ca. 500hm tiefer ist. Und es ist dreckiger als es wirkt! )






auch bei dem Matasch hats spaß gemacht mit max. 56km/h auf der downhillstrecke richtig spaß zu haben! Schön wars heut!  Und shorts konnt man anziehen  Auchg im schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bin außerdem leicht genervt. Wollte mich auf dem Waldweg zu Schloss Thurn und Taxis durchschlagen, was aber wegen Schneematsch nicht gelang. Habe jetzt 45km lang Spaziergänger umzirkelt. Mein einziges Highlight war der leckere Käsekuchen in Königsbronn



lass dich trösten 



war die Stadtverwaltung nicht fleißig 

 ..... wäre ich nicht mit Schneespass 

 in Arosa beschäftig gewesen hätte ich dir bestimmt  den weg freigemacht


----------



## barbarissima (1. März 2009)

Du bist ein echter Kavallier  Oder besser du wärst ein echter Kavallier gewesen, wenn nicht so viele Hindernisse da gewesen wären


----------



## Deleted 124102 (1. März 2009)

Ich hab heut auch das schöne wetter genutzt und bin auf den Steinbruch in Schriesheim:
Noch unten



Für ein Bier noch zu früh



Da gehts Tief runter:



Schön geworden:



Und da noch tiefer:



Die abfahrt war super, solltet ihr mal fahren wenn ihr noch nicht dort wart.

Bei dem wetter braucht man echt ein Brecheisen um mich vom Rad zu bekommen.


----------



## barbarissima (1. März 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von unserer gestrigen Bike Aid Tour.
> Bin als Guide unterwegs gewesen,es waren 140 Leute am Start bei super Wetter.


 
Habt ihr denn ordentlich was an Spenden/Geld zusammen bekommen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Ich hab heut auch das schöne wetter genutzt und bin auf den Steinbruch in Schriesheim:


War schon da  der Untergrund is auf den rupigen trails, die ich gerne sehr schnell fahre echt porno!! Kommst aus Schriese`?


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn ordentlich was an Spenden/Geld zusammen bekommen?



Insgesamt 2500,- Euro


----------



## Racer87 (2. März 2009)

Wieso wars heut in ganz Deutschland schön??? Wir hatten hier 4° und es war neblig. Mit dem hochspritzenden Tauwasser, wars dann alles andere als spaßig und auch dementsprechend kurz und Bilder gibts auch keine.... Nachdem ich nicht an die Winterhexe glaub, hoff ich einfach, dass die Wärme des Feuers etwas global wirkt (bei der Größe bestimmt gut möglich) und den restlichen Schnee in Deutschland wegschmelzen lässt.


----------



## beuze1 (2. März 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Aufpassen! Die da so stehen sind immer die üblichen Verdächtigen. Und er guckt schon so gierig oder einfach nur, weil dort jemand ist der auch nicht eine gewöhnlich Hautfarbe hat







*ja, so ganz wohl war mir micht..
aber ein Schelm der da böses denkt..*


----------



## barbarissima (2. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Insgesamt 2500,- Euro


 
Nicht schlecht


----------



## cricarus (2. März 2009)

Hallo,

dann will ich mich doch auch mal beteiligen und von der gestrigen Ausfahrt etwas zeigen. Es war das erste Mal heuer und es war geil.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (2. März 2009)

SO endlich Prüfung rum  Erstmal direkt das Bike geschnappt... und nunja... Ist das Cube zu stark ist die Scheune zu schwach
Ich wars ned xD


----------



## barbarissima (2. März 2009)

...*das* sagen sie alle  Tststs, hättest vielleicht während dem Lernen auch zwischendurch mal vor die Tür gehen sollen   


Ist euch eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass zur Zeit ungefähr jedes 10. Bild ein Cube unter einem Kruzifix zeigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin schwer beeindruckt!


----------



## Ryo (2. März 2009)

Ja okay ich geb zu, es hat sich bissel Frust angestaut^^ Der wurde heut abend quer durch den Wald verteilt. Gottseidank ist der Schneematsch nach dem We so gut wie weg und die Trails waren frei


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

nachher heisst es wieder: "Diese Mountainbiker, alles machen sie kaputt mit ihren breiten Reifen und ihren Stollen"


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2009)

O ja


----------



## beuze1 (2. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bin außerdem leicht genervt.



ich hab da so ne ahnung..


----------



## cricarus (2. März 2009)

Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das soviele unter einem Kreuz stehen weil alle so brav sind. Sie machen nix kaputt und verhalten sich vorschriftsmäßig wie man sieht.


----------



## beuze1 (2. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich mal aufgefallen, dass zur Zeit ungefähr jedes 10. Bild ein Cube unter einem Kruzifix zeigt
> Bin schwer beeindruckt!



das ist ein Kruzifix..




mann kann ja nie wissen..


----------



## barbarissima (2. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich hab da so ne ahnung..


 
Neeeiiinnn, ich war natürlich die Liebenswürdigkeit in Person, wie immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und habe meinen Kummer für mich behalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(was du immer von mir denkst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



cricarus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das soviele unter einem Kreuz stehen weil alle so brav sind. Sie machen nix kaputt und verhalten sich vorschriftsmäßig wie man sieht.


 
...bis auf Ryo 



beuze1 schrieb:


> das ist ein Kruzifix..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Angeber   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (2. März 2009)

Natürlich bis auf mich^^
Schau mal mein Bike an und dann diese 2 Smileys: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merkst du was


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2009)

Also wenn Beuze nix sagt, muss ich:
Foto- und kein Smily Fred!!!!
Also zeigt her eure Würfel!



Hoff doch, dass es bald wieder so aussieht!!


----------



## sHub3Rt (2. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Landschaft war heut nicht sooo Toll...
> aber sonst reizende Aussichten..*



ich wohne falsch^^

verdammt, ich wohne wirklich falsch^^

back to topic:

ich will auch wieder!!! damn es kribbelt schon in den beinen!!! die op ist endlich lang genug vorbei, der onkel doc sagt ich dürfe wieder aber was macht der tighte rick? wenn er nich grad im büro sitzt und zahlen tippt dann sitzt er zu hause  und lernt gesetze auswendig^^ zum *****en ist das^^

aber übernächste woche hab ich urlaub bis zur prüfung. dann gehtz für mich auch mal wieder los  muss dann zwar noch mehr lernen, aber dann hab ich auch die zeit für nen ausgleich  (und hoffentlich meine heiß ersehnten sidi dominators) und dann kann ich auch mal endlich mein raderl hier reinstellen


----------



## beuze1 (2. März 2009)

@Andi 3001





Du hast Recht...grün kommt gut..


----------



## beuze1 (2. März 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> ich wohne falsch^^
> 
> verdammt, ich wohne wirklich falsch^^


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @Andi 3001
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das muss man aber auch können wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2009)

Wheely oder auf ne Bank mit dem Vorderrad drauf?


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2009)

Wheely und dann mit dem Vorderrad auf die Bank


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2009)

kein Problem. mach ich ganu gern an unsrer Treppe, wenn mich mein Bruder nervt die is auch so hoch


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2009)




----------



## acid-driver (2. März 2009)

wie war das mit den bildern?


----------



## stereotom (2. März 2009)

Unsere zwei Schönheiten vor der Ausfahrt:





Das eine ist zwar kein Cube aber auch sehr schön...


----------



## Schluckspecht (2. März 2009)

ist das weisse ein remdedy?


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Unsere zwei Schönheiten vor der Ausfahrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Fox passt einfach garnicht!!!!!


----------



## stereotom (2. März 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> ist das weisse ein remdedy?



Ja, ist eins.


@[email protected]:

Was ist Fo?


----------



## trek 6500 (2. März 2009)

...ja , schön , das trek ! kam bei uns auch schon mal in die engere wahl - hab mich dann aber in ein nicolai verguckt .... sabber ....     p.s. wüsst´auch gern , was ein fo is `...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2009)

Sorry, die *Fox *
p. s. Meine X Taste klemmt :-D


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. März 2009)

remedy is übel geil


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. März 2009)

Aber kein cube ---> Geil, aber nicht geiler als irgendein Würfel 
Ich häts mir aber in Farbe, also diesem orange geholt..


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. März 2009)

jop orange schaut hammergeil aus (hab ich auch schon in action gsehn) ich fänds sogar geiler wie ein cube, wenn es ein angemessener preis wär, soweit ich weis zahlst du für ein remedy mit komplett slx ausstattung an die 3000 - da schaust du dir ein fritzz an des kostet genauso viel aba mit xtr (bin mir aba ned sicher, nur vermutung)


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. März 2009)

fritzz hat XT. Und remedy is mit slx doch für 2.6 oder sowas, oder nich? und 3.4 oder so dann mit xt?? Is ja auch egal! falsches forum dafür!


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. März 2009)

ok glaub ich gern, ich hab da jetz nich nachgeschaut - auf alle fälle is eins klar, dass man mit fritzz deutlich besser abschneidet, und des remedy auch nur ein bike is, und der preis für viele zu viel is wenn man sieht wie viel man einsparen kann, wenn man das cube nimmt


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. März 2009)

Ich persöhnlich finds Fritzz mit der geilen farbe schöner! Aber egal, Geschmackssache und außerdem BILDER!


----------



## S1las (3. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ok glaub ich gern, ich hab da jetz nich nachgeschaut - auf alle fälle is eins klar, dass man mit fritzz deutlich besser abschneidet, und des remedy auch nur ein bike is, und der preis für viele zu viel is wenn man sieht wie viel man einsparen kann, wenn man das cube nimmt



Der Radkauf ist halt auch eine Glaubenssache . Man kann es so und so sehen


----------



## ragnaroek (3. März 2009)

So nach dem ich lange genug auf mein neus Bike gewartet habe heute der erste Ausritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. März 2009)

SCHÖÖÖÖÖN!!!! 

Das hat jetzt die XT-Ausstattung, oder?


----------



## ragnaroek (3. März 2009)

Ja XT, bis auf die Schalthebel denke die warn SLX ...


----------



## stereotom (3. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sorry, die *Fox *
> p. s. Meine X Taste klemmt :-D



Kritik ist echt okay, bringt neue Ideen und regt an. Aber nur wenn man sie auch verstehen kann...


----------



## stereotom (3. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Der Radkauf ist halt auch eine Glaubenssache . Man kann es so und so sehen



In diesem Fall war es keine Glaubenssache. Das Fritzz war in 16" einfach zu groß. Das Remedy in 15,5" passte wunderbar. Wenn man mal unter 165cm ist und ein handliches Enduro sucht, dann ist die Auswahl begrenzt. Außerdem ist der englische Markt zur Zeit sehr attraktiv.

Edit: Ich will hier keine Werbung für eine andere Marke machen. Fahr ja selbst ein Cube und bin damit sehr zufrieden...


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> SCHÖÖÖÖÖN!!!!
> 
> Das hat jetzt die XT-Ausstattung, oder?


 
Hast du dein Velo verkauft, oder hast du mal nachgeschaut ob es noch im Keller steht


----------



## LTD_CC (3. März 2009)

Hab mein LTD CC heut abgeholt 
Der liebe Händler hat mir eine Reba Race mit U-Turn spendiert, statt der Serien-Reba SL.  Der Spritzschutz tut noch Not bei dem Wetter, kommt im Sommer asap runter...
Hoffentlich stabilisiert sich das Wetter nun & heller muss das Abends nach der Arbeit auch werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du dein Velo verkauft, oder hast du mal nachgeschaut ob es noch im Keller steht


 
Das Einzige, was mich evtl zum Verkauf meines AMS bewegen könnte, wäre ein Sting Super HPC . Dazu bräuchte ich aber einen Lottogewinn oder eine stattliche Erbschaft  

Es steht übrigens im Flur


----------



## barbarissima (3. März 2009)

LTD_CC schrieb:


> Hab mein LTD CC heut abgeholt
> Der liebe Händler hat mir eine Reba Race mit U-Turn spendiert, statt der Serien-Reba SL.  Der Spritzschutz tut noch Not bei dem Wetter, kommt im Sommer asap runter...
> Hoffentlich stabilisiert sich das Wetter nun & heller muss das Abends nach der Arbeit auch werden.


 
Na jetzt aber  Auf einmal kann man gar nicht mehr so schnell kucken, wie hier die neuen Bikes eingestellt werden  Sieht klasse aus.

Seit ich am WE mit klatschnassem Hintern vom Biken heimgekommen bin, habe ich vollstes Verständnis für so´n hässlichen Spritzschutz


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Es steht übrigens im Flur


Wie? Es hat kein separates Zimmer...


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. März 2009)

Hey, bei uns im Laden haben wir Lady AMS stehen (rot - weiß). Bekommt das jemand? Sieht nämlich richtig spitze aus!


----------



## c-r-xt09 (3. März 2009)

Hier hab ich auch noch ein Bild meiner letzten Tour.





Bin jetzt knappe 70KM damit gefahren und noch genauso begeistert wie bei der ersten Fahrt


----------



## OneZero (4. März 2009)

So nun kam gestern mein Cube LTD Comp an.
Nach fast 12 Jahren ohne Bike, habe ich mir dieses 2008er
Modell bestellt. 
Welche Pedalen wuerdet Ihr mir vorschlagen?
Habe noch ein paar PD-M324 fuer den Anfang, eine neue
Sattelstuetze kommt auch noch.


----------



## HILLKILLER (4. März 2009)

Glückwunsch zur Wiederentdeckung 
...damit man erstmal was sieht, erlaub ich mir mal das Bild zu vergrößern...

Denke die Pedale sollten ausreichen, dann wenn die fertig sind, xt o. xtr Klickies, damit machste nichts falsch (meine Meinung und Erfahrung  )

Gruß


----------



## OneZero (4. März 2009)

@HILLKILLER - Danke fuer die Vergrösserung des Fotos und die Vorschlaege bzgl. der Pedale. Ja, die xt Klickies sind echt schick ...


----------



## regenrohr (4. März 2009)

c-r-xt09 schrieb:


>



nett... wie verhält sich denn der Rocket Ron im Gelände, suche noch was für den Sommer zum wechseln und der Racing Ralph ist für mich doch nicht ganz passend....


----------



## fissenid (4. März 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> nett... wie verhält sich denn der Rocket Ron im Gelände, suche noch was für den Sommer zum wechseln und der Racing Ralph ist für mich doch nicht ganz passend....



ja der RON interessiert mich auch.... wer hat denn schon Erfahrungen?? Auch auf dem Hinterrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (4. März 2009)

*Bilderpolizei*







bitte nicht hier....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=128
gebt da in der Suche mal Rocket Ron ein..

und tobt Euch aus..
bitte-danke


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. März 2009)

War heut auch wieder auf ner Tour und wollte das erste mal wieder abseits
der Straße fahren, aber unsere Waldwege lassen es einfach noch nicht zu, da liegt noch jede menge schnee.......







Dann war noch ein kleiner Sturz dabei





aber alles in allem wieder ein schöner Bike Tag.
Ich beneide grad immer wieder die Leute die wo von dem vielen Schnee
schon gar nichts mehr mitbekommen.....

Grüsse


----------



## Racer87 (4. März 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> War heut auch wieder auf ner Tour und wollte das erste mal wieder abseits
> der Straße fahren, aber unsere Waldwege lassen es einfach noch nicht zu, da liegt noch jede menge schnee.......



Ich war gestern schon abseits der Straße unterwegs und das ging noch nicht soo super, also hab ich heut wieder einen auf Grundlage auf der Straße gemacht und sogar Bilder mitgebracht.


----------



## gooni11 (4. März 2009)

Moin
Also ich war heut seit LANGEM das erste mal wieder so richtig MTB fahren... im TROCKENEN WALD.... sogar SONNENUNTERGANG...also mit SONNE
ich wußte ja gar nicht mehr wie schön das ist....die Bilder sind allerdings aus dem Garten ..gleich nach der Fahrt.
mfg
DER SOMMER KOMMT...JUHUUU


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. März 2009)

gooni11 schrieb:


> DER SOMMER KOMMT...JUHUUU







Danach siehts bei uns noch nicht aus.......
Und laut Wetterbericht soll morgen schon wieder schnee kommen

Grüsse


----------



## fasj (4. März 2009)

Bei uns ist es nicht so heftig...

Auf der Alb fährt man zwar noch Langlauf, aber im Tal geht es auf der Strasse.

Wald ist aber zu naß. 
Hab zwar ein Mountainbike, aber ein Schlamschiff ist es halt doch nicht. Zumindest mag ich es nicht.
Schnee war OK aber der Süff jetzt, bäääääh.


fasj


----------



## gooni11 (4. März 2009)

Ich hab einen Trost für euch....
Ich hab's NICHT wirklich genießen können denn ich wollte wissen was mir das ganze Rollentraining im Winter gebracht hat.!
Und.....1,5 Stunden Dauerfeuer ....21er Schnitt..für MICH SEHR GUT!!
Fazit...ANSTRENGEND gewesen..aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leistung...zur Info..ich bin letzten Sommer erst angefangen mit dem Radfahren.
Also tröstet euch.... ich hab mich schon ein wenig geärgert nachher das ich nicht einfach ne SCHÖNE lockere Runde gemacht hab mit GENIEßEN und gucken und so....
mfg


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2009)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Trost für euch....
> Ich hab's NICHT wirklich genießen können denn ich wollte wissen was mir das ganze Rollentraining im Winter gebracht hat.!
> Und.....1,5 Stunden Dauerfeuer ....21er Schnitt..für MICH SEHR GUT!!



Angeber
Den Schnitt schaff ich zwar nicht mehr dafür aber länger.(Gestern 4,5h)


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2009)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Trost für euch....
> Ich hab's NICHT wirklich genießen können denn ich wollte wissen was mir das ganze Rollentraining im Winter gebracht hat.!
> Und.....1,5 Stunden Dauerfeuer ....21er Schnitt..für MICH SEHR GUT!!
> Fazit...ANSTRENGEND gewesen..aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leistung...zur Info..ich bin letzten Sommer erst angefangen mit dem Radfahren.
> ...



Nichts besonderes ;-) 
Das schaff ich bei manchen Touren im ga1/ga2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (4. März 2009)

aber nich bei 500hm +, oder?? Denn dann bin ich wohl schlecht`?


----------



## Kail (4. März 2009)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also ich war heut seit LANGEM das erste mal wieder so richtig MTB fahren... im TROCKENEN WALD.... sogar SONNENUNTERGANG...also mit SONNE...


Hallo gooni,

in welcher Richtung warst Du denn unterwegs?
Meine Tour führte mich heute auf den Hermann. Dort war es nur noch 
im oberen Bereich nass. Beweisfotos sind noch auf dem Handy.

Dein Rad ist aber garnicht dreckig geworden .

Gruß Kail


----------



## gooni11 (4. März 2009)

Moin
Also..ich war im Raum Oerlinghausen Sennestadt Lämmershagen unterwegs auf dem Hermannsweg.
Gab schon ein paar nasse stellen die man aber am Rand ganz gut umfahren konnte.
Und das Rad ist schon ein bissel dreckig ..sieht man auf den Bildern nicht wirklich.
[email protected]ämon ..gefahren bin ich ziemlich genau 30ig km und gut 500hm.
Ich glaub NICHT das das ein Grund zum angeben ist !!
Ein 21er Schnitt über 80 km...1500hm...*DAS* ist nen Grund.  
Aber ich arbeite dran.
mfg und
gute Nacht


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. März 2009)

na gut über 30 km und 500hm packsch auch locker....dann bin ich doch nich so schlecht  Fahrt ihr denn Trails? denn da kann man ja meist nich so bis an die 70 wie auf der waldautobahn fahren...


----------



## Cube-Lady (4. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> jop orange schaut hammergeil aus (hab ich auch schon in action gsehn) ich fänds sogar geiler wie ein cube, wenn es ein angemessener preis wär, soweit ich weis zahlst du für ein remedy mit komplett slx ausstattung an die 3000 - da schaust du dir ein fritzz an des kostet genauso viel aba mit xtr (bin mir aba ned sicher, nur vermutung)


Kleine Info, die Farbe heißt Root-Beer und das Remedy gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Ausführungen, heißt 3 Farben, 3 unterschiedlich Preise....
Hab alle 3 schon gesehen und Probe gefahren, konnte mich noch nicht entscheiden...


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. März 2009)

und von wem ist das Remedy? Rcihtig: Trek! So, wo sind wir? Richtig Cube-Forum. ---> Was hat das remedy hier zu suchen? NIX! Remedy hat sich jetzt! Fotos her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. März 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wie? Es hat kein separates Zimmer...


 
Dann will es am Ende auch noch mit ins Bett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rüssel schrieb:


> War heut auch wieder auf ner Tour und wollte das erste mal wieder abseits
> der Straße fahren, aber unsere Waldwege lassen es einfach noch nicht zu, da liegt noch jede menge schnee.......


 
Das ist ja erschreckend viel, was bei euch noch so an Schnee runmliegt  Aber schön aussehen tuts trotzdem


----------



## freebiker1972 (4. März 2009)

Hallo miteinander! 
Endlich habe ich auch mein neues Rad! 
Ich möchte hier mal ein paar Bilder posten.
Um das geht es hier ja.




Hier meine neue Erungenschaft...




... noch ganz jungfräulich! 




Endlich ein cleaner Rahmen ohne Cantisockel


----------



## Cube-Lady (4. März 2009)

@Andy 3001
Wenn du unbedingt darauf bestehst...


----------



## barkeepermoe (4. März 2009)

gooni11 schrieb:


>



dürft ich mal fragen welches elite des genau ist?!


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2009)

Elite hpc  steht auf dem Sattelrohr


----------



## agrohardtail (5. März 2009)

ist so wie es aussieht nen selbst aufgebautes denn die komponenten gibt es nicht bei cube rädern.


----------



## nergand (5. März 2009)

Der Schnee ist endlich weg und es sah wettermäßig super gut zum Fahren aus... 









...war aber dann doch noch etwas matschig


----------



## hagu2 (5. März 2009)

Servus Leute !
Nachdem ich mein Bike letzten Samstag bekommen habe, kann ich ja hier mitmachen. 

Habe endlich mein Cube AMS Pro K18 2009 bekommen.

Bei uns in Tholey (Saarland) regnet es seit gestern. Damit hatte ich Zeit erste Bilder von meiner neuen Flamme zu machen.

Freue mich auf eure neuen Bilder und ich kann auch endlich mal mein Bike zeigen.

Seit Samstag 3x gefahren, 937 Hm, 94 km, 1x gewaschen.


----------



## Groudon (5. März 2009)

oO hast aber einen richtig langen Vorbau gewählt - wa. Sieht optisch nun nicht so toll aus aber Design follows Funktion.  Ansonsten schickes Teil.


----------



## gooni11 (5. März 2009)

> dürft ich mal fragen welches elite des genau ist?!



Hallo
Ist ein HPC ELITE BLACK LINE eigentlich mit  XT Austattung. 
geändert wurde
Laufräder...Schnellspanner...Bremse...Sattel...Bar Ends... Schaltwerk..Schaltgriffe...Pedalen...Griffe Zahnkranz...usw.
Also alles eigentlich..
ABER war immernoch wesentlich günstiger als ein kompletter Eigenbau da ich die (erstausrüster Teile) verkaufen konnte,und ich das Bike im Winter recht günstig bekommen konnte.
mfg
Gewicht...SO WIE ES DA STEHT!!!!Allerdings mit LEEREN Trinkflaschen...
1020gramm  10,02kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (5. März 2009)

Soo, nach drei Monaten Abstinenz und gierigem Bilderanschauen im Cube forum  , heute die erste Tour...


(neuer LRS, DT Swiss x450 + XT)






Auf der Tour






Während der Pause: gefräßiges Cube, die Banane war eigentlich für mich 




Also dann allen dann ein gutes jahr, auch wenns etwas spät kommt, aber viel ist bei euch und dem Schnee ja auch noch nicht gelaufen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## rockshox12 (5. März 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


>


Stellst du sehr oft deine Federgabel neu ein, oder warum der Kabelbinder?


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. März 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> Stellst du sehr oft deine Federgabel neu ein, oder warum der Kabelbinder?



Nein, aber hab ihn am Anfang rangemacht und ne Weile mit den Drücken rumprobiert und dann halt drangelassen. Eigentlich könnte er ab, brauchen tu ich ihn ja nicht mehr...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2009)

OneZero schrieb:


> So nun kam gestern mein Cube LTD Comp an.
> Nach fast 12 Jahren ohne Bike, habe ich mir dieses 2008er
> Modell bestellt.
> Welche Pedalen wuerdet Ihr mir vorschlagen?
> ...



Warum willst du dir eine neue Sattelstütze zulegen?   Tuning?


----------



## flying-cube (5. März 2009)

Schickes HT


----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2009)

ich seh nix?


----------



## flying-cube (5. März 2009)

Hier mein Freeride HT

mal was anderes

mfg nico


----------



## flying-cube (5. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich seh nix?




musste guggen


----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2009)

flying-cube schrieb:


> musste guggen



andere antwort reineditieren zählt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-cube (5. März 2009)

Hat nicht ganz geklappt das erste mal

wollte nen link reintun von dem pic, hat i-wie nich geklaptt


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. März 2009)

flying-cube schrieb:


> Hier mein Freeride HT
> 
> mal was anderes
> 
> mfg nico



gefällt 
Da noch ne weiße 36er, und es sieht nahezu perfekt aus!! Und reifen hast ja auch gute


----------



## beuze1 (5. März 2009)

*Wegen plötzlichen Wintereinfall bis auf weiteres geschlossen..*


dachte eigentlich das ich morgen die Spiker runtermachen kann..
aber wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau..
es schneid schon wieder..



*ich mag nicht mehr..*
.
.


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

ach komm schnee ist doch schön 

Man kann ganz tolle Sachen machen:


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. März 2009)

ber nich so tolle wie biken! Maaan! Bei uns piss*s! wollte morgen fahren!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (5. März 2009)

also winter is die geilste jahreszeit, da is einfach alles anders !!! 
man kann skifahrn (ganz wichtig!!!) aba auch sonst viele geile sachen, da muss man halt einfach mal des bike stehn lassen, oder halt gleich was krasses machen, so wie skipiste mitm bike fahrn ...

KEIN WENN UND ABER !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebiker1972 (5. März 2009)

Mir gefällt Schnee eigentlich auch!
Aber so langsam möchte ich mich auf die kommende Saison vorbereiten.

Ich möchte nicht mehr





Ich will endlich im Trockenen




Dann kann ich auch wieder Bilder von meinem Cube einstellen


----------



## Nibbelspanner (5. März 2009)

Jetzt gehts los...jetzt gehts los

In Bed with Cube

Ich werd die herzen der stolzensden mädchen brechen...



Heute kam post...jaja...
das x-te paket, hab nun fast alles zusammen, sogar das werkzeug, 10 meter zugaussenhülle, titanfett...
...eins fehlt
der steuersatz war ausverkauft, wollte eigentlich den SYNCROS-FBI,
der wiegt so viel wie ein gutes steak (280gr).
hab hier im forum und anderswo gestöbert aber die entscheidung einer alternative fällt nicht leicht.
möchte auf jedenfall hohe einpresstiefe und sollte nicht weit unten rausragen

was mir auffällt wo alle teile in meinem bett liegen...die gabel, der vorbau, der lenker (31,8) ja auch der rahmen...sehen in echt noch fetter aus als auf irgendwelchen fotos zu erkennen wäre

Nein...ich rede nicht von meiner freundin...
die ist schuhe kaufen...


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

Na viel Spass bei deinem "Puzzle" und Vorsicht die Kettenblätter hinterlassen Muster


----------



## Nibbelspanner (5. März 2009)

Die Kette erst

wobei die einfach so dahin geschmissen wurde


----------



## Duempelhuber (5. März 2009)

Wie, bei euch schneits?
Was soll der mist denn? 

EDIT: Nein! Ich seh gerade ausm Fenster und da schneits ja auch... Son mist


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach komm schnee ist doch schön
> 
> Man kann ganz tolle Sachen machen:


 

....z.B. die Spikes wieder aufziehen, die ich vor drei Tagen runter gemacht habe 
Hoffentlich bleibt es wenigstens kalt übers WE. Dann bleibt uns wenigstens der nasse Schnee erspart


----------



## Kail (6. März 2009)

Hallo Nibbelspanner,

schöne Baustelle . Lässt Du uns am Baufortschritt mit Bildern 
teilhaben?
Gibt es eine Komponentenliste zu Deinem Projekt?

Gruß Kail


----------



## OneZero (6. März 2009)

@jmr-biking

Ja, ich dachte es etwas leichter zu machen. aber nach-und-nach.


----------



## agrohardtail (6. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts los...jetzt gehts los
> 
> In Bed with Cube
> 
> ...



der obligatorische monster energy aufkleber darf natürlich nicht fehlen sonst wäre das fahrrad ja überhaupt nicht stylisch und so


----------



## Nibbelspanner (6. März 2009)

Ja...da haste recht

und das ist nur einer...ich habe ganz viele von groß bis winzig.
hab ich mir kostenlos aus USA schicken lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nibbelspanner (6. März 2009)

Kail schrieb:


> Hallo Nibbelspanner,
> 
> schöne Baustelle . Lässt Du uns am Baufortschritt mit Bildern
> teilhaben?
> ...


 
hmmm...mal sehen ob ich das alles zusammenkriege ohne aufzustehen.
sitze gerade, kam eben erst von der arbeit.

Rahmen:                  CubeFritz (135-73)
Gabel:                     Rock-Shox Domain 318 (mit Feder für 60kg.)
Sattelstütze:            Scott Genius (Syntace war zu teuer)
Klemme:                   Syntace Superlock
Felgen und Speichen: DT-Swiss E-540
Naben:                    Novatec (eigent. ok, musste nur etwas mit der
                              Drehbank nacharbeiten.
Reifen:                     Fat-Albert 2.4
Bremsen:                  Hayes Stroker Trail 160/180 (60kg.)
Lenker:                    Race-Face Evolve 31,8mm
Vorbau:                   Race-Face Diabolus2, 0°, 50mm
Schalthebel:             SLX
Umwerfer:                SLX (passt nur mit der feile)
Kurbel:                    SLX 170mm (kurze beine)  22/32/44
Schaltwerk:              Shimano Saint (das 44 blatt kommt evtl. runter)
                              SLX als alternative hab ich auch.
Kette:                      XT
Dämfer:                    Manitou Swinger X4
Steuersatz:               ???

das wars, der winter war nicht langweilig, ständig kamen päckchen
das war wie gaaaanz lange weihnachten.
werkzeug hab ich, sobald ich mich für einen steuersatz entschieden habe wirds zusammengebaut...im mom. regnets eh nur


----------



## agrohardtail (6. März 2009)

chris king oder crank brothers wäre doch nett gibts auch in passenden farben. cb hat zum beispiel einen in nem ähnlichen schwarz wie beim bike.


----------



## hootie-bosco (6. März 2009)

Sodele, jetzt stell ich euch mal meine Bautelle vor. 
Wenn ich Glück habe, wird mein Projekt nächste Woche fertig. Viel fehlt ja eigentlich nimmer.
Die Gabel ist erstmal ne Übergangslösung, für eine bessere (am liebsten ne Fox) hat mein Studentenbudget nicht gereicht...

Das Bike hat später unterm Strich unter 11 kg bei einem Preis von knapp 900 Euronen.

Wobei, eigentlich braucht man sich grad nicht zu beeilen, hier regnets seit gestern ununterbrochen...


----------



## Groudon (6. März 2009)

sieht recht schick aus ... nur die Verbindung aus geringer Rahmengrößer mit der großen XT-Kurbel durch 's 48er Blatt (wenn ich recht sehe) sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.  Sonst cool gemacht.

PS: Welche Gabel issn des?


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (6. März 2009)

Juhu, Juhu, der wechsel ist vollzogen!!! Das AMS und die Pedale sind endlich da, das ACID verkauft, nach mir die Sintflut


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2009)

Sieht richtig klasse aus


----------



## hootie-bosco (6. März 2009)

Groudon schrieb:
			
		

> sieht recht schick aus ... nur die Verbindung aus geringer Rahmengrößer mit der großen XT-Kurbel durch 's 48er Blatt (wenn ich recht sehe) sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ne RST Launch RA.

Das mit dem Kettenblatt täuscht ein bissle, weil da noch der "Hosenbeinschutz" drumrum ist.


----------



## bujo12 (6. März 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Juhu, Juhu, der wechsel ist vollzogen!!! Das AMS und die Pedale sind endlich da, das ACID verkauft, nach mir die Sintflut



Tolles Bike! Sind die roten Schnellspanner original?

Weiß jemand wo man ein rotes Cube Schaltauge herbekommt?


----------



## biker1967 (6. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ....z.B. die Spikes wieder aufziehen, die ich vor drei Tagen runter gemacht habe



Mit den Spikes isses wie mit den Winterreifen beim Auto.
Von O(Oktober) bis O(Ostern) benutzen. Erst dann wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Mit den Spikes isses wie mit den Winterreifen beim Auto.
> Von O(Oktober) bis O(Ostern) benutzen. Erst dann wechseln


 
Und das sagste jetzt, wo die Nobbys schon wieder drauf sind


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2009)

bujo12 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike! Sind die roten Schnellspanner original?
> 
> Weiß jemand wo man ein rotes Cube Schaltauge herbekommt?



Die Schnellspanner sind wohl nicht original. Rote Schaltaugen gibt`s beim Cube Händler. Aber soweit ich weiß nicht für jedes Modell. Dann bleibt noch selbst eloxieren. Das Thema hatten wir schon mal hier.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. März 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Mit den Spikes isses wie mit den Winterreifen beim Auto.
> Von O(Oktober) bis O(Ostern) benutzen. Erst dann wechseln



Funktioniert das mit den Spiker denn im Herbst bei laub schon gscheit?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2009)

OneZero schrieb:


> @jmr-biking
> 
> Ja, ich dachte es etwas leichter zu machen. aber nach-und-nach.



Na ja, viele Gramm werden es durch die Sattelstütze nicht. Ist mal ein Anfang. Das Gewicht purzelt so richtig bei Gabel, Laufrädern, Bereifung und Antrieb. Aber das ist teuer.


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Schnellspanner sind wohl nicht original. Rote Schaltaugen gibt`s beim Cube Händler. Aber soweit ich weiß nicht für jedes Modell. Dann bleibt noch selbst eloxieren. Das Thema hatten wir schon mal hier.


 
Richtig, 



Wäre ja eigentlich mal eine nette Beschäftigung bei Sauwetter


----------



## beuze1 (6. März 2009)

ich such ein neues Hobby, *Wetterunabhängig...*
*Tiefseetaucher,*




*Höhlenforscher,*




*Leseratte,*




*Trinkhallen- Junkie *






*muß doch was geben....*
*den so macht,s keinen Spaß..:kotz:*
naßkalte kacke !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (6. März 2009)

Hey - Ich weiß klingt jetzt unverschämt; aber sonntag solls bei uns 13° und sonne geben  Aber, damits nicht zu gut klingt: Heute, gestern, und vermutlich morgen dauerregen! Immerhin es regnet nur einmal!, dafür den ganzen tag


----------



## beuze1 (6. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wäre ja eigentlich mal eine nette Beschäftigung bei Sauwetter



wär was Eloxiert möchte..kann sich bei mir melden..
Rot, Blau, Schwarz, Gold, Natur,


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (6. März 2009)

Die schnell spanner sind Orginal, ich schwöre! Hab nur die Pedale drangebaut. AMS 125 XT, hab ich so frisch vom Fahradonkel meines Vertauens gekauft


----------



## speedy76 (6. März 2009)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist ein HPC ELITE BLACK LINE eigentlich mit  XT Austattung.
> geändert wurde
> Laufräder...Schnellspanner...Bremse...Sattel...Bar Ends... Schaltwerk..Schaltgriffe...Pedalen...Griffe Zahnkranz...usw.
> ...




wirklich schick, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Allerdings würde ich den Vorderen Schnellspanner umdrehen, dann steht der Hebel oben und du kannst nirgens hängen bleiben
also von rechts nach links mit dem Klemmhebel


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich such ein neues Hobby, *Wetterunabhängig...*
> *Tiefseetaucher,*
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tiefseetauchen hat was 
Was du brauchst ist eine Hallensportart  
Entweder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ich werde morgen mal Gabel und Dämpfer neu einstellen. .... und mich dann wahrscheinlich später darüber ärgern, dass ich nicht raus kann um das neue Setup zu testen


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (6. März 2009)

Seht ihr


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das mit den Spiker denn im Herbst bei laub schon gscheit?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich habe erst welche angeschafft, als schon Schnee lag 

Bin mal gespannt, ob irgendwer das anders gemacht hat


----------



## rene1982 (6. März 2009)

Hallo Leute!

verkaufe auf diesem Wege ein Cub AMS Comp Mod. 2009, absolut neu.! Hat ne Rock Shox Reba 100 mm Federgabel, Hayes Stroker Bremsen (vorn 180 mm, hinten 160 mm). XT-Schaltwerk... Meldet euch wenn ihr Interesse habt. Wie gesagt ist neuware und ich hab dafür 1500  bezahlt. Eine Rechnung ist auch dabei vom Febr. 2009! Ich würde sagen so 1400  zzgl. Versand!

Gruß Radlrene


----------



## Nibbelspanner (6. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


>


 
das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen...ist noch besser wie als hallenhalma


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2009)

Ich könnte mir vor allem vorstellen, das Beuze einen Cheerleader abgeben würde, der an Liebreiz und Grazie alle anderen in den Schatten stellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2009)

Och Chiefwiggum du hast das Rad meiner Träume  Für den Anfang wollten meine Eltern nicht, dass ich mir gleich so was Teures kaufe. Lebe meinen Traum aus  Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du damit viel Spaß haben wirst


----------



## beuze1 (6. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vor allem vorstellen, das Beuze einen Cheerleader abgeben würde, der an Liebreiz und Grazie alle anderen in den Schatten stellt



danke Bärbel...
woher weißt Du den von meinem zweiten Hobby..


*ich, und meine Truppe:
rolling tin..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. März 2009)

willst mich verarchen? Ich war direkt neben dir! und das haben wir nicht gemerkt??????


----------



## Nibbelspanner (6. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vor allem vorstellen, das Beuze einen Cheerleader abgeben würde, der an Liebreiz und Grazie alle anderen in den Schatten stellt


 
das wollte ich mit meinem post eigentlich aussagen...aber ich habe mich nicht so recht getraut...der beuze hat doppelt so dicke oberschenkel wie ich

ballabeuze...ähm...eine mischung aus ballerina...und


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das mit den Spiker denn im Herbst bei laub schon gscheit?




Der Trend geht zum Zweit LRS ..... oder Zweitrad


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (7. März 2009)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Och Chiefwiggum du hast das Rad meiner Träume  Für den Anfang wollten meine Eltern nicht, dass ich mir gleich so was Teures kaufe. Lebe meinen Traum aus  Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du damit viel Spaß haben wirst


Ja der Papa muß auch hart arbeiten, dass er sowas bezahlen kann.(immerhin 1790 euro) Aber is meiner Meinung nach nur durch geringeres Gewicht zu toppen. gruß an euch alle...


----------



## barbarissima (7. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> danke Bärbel...
> woher weißt Du den von meinem zweiten Hobby..
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Jawoll, so müssen Cheerleader aussehen*











Ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen


----------



## Musicman (7. März 2009)

Weiber....                             *duckundweg*


----------



## barbarissima (7. März 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Weiber.... *duckundweg*


 
So sind wir nun mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (7. März 2009)

AAAAAAAHHHH
Da wacht man heut morgen auf und ALLES ist weiß-.- manno ich mag nicht mehr....We want Frühling, We want Frühling
Naja dann wird halt im Fotoalbum gestöbert
Lang ists her, damals noch mit dem getunten Acid


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (7. März 2009)

Bei uns is es schön, kein Schnee die Sonne scheint! Aber ich kann noch nicht aus den Augen gucken.....darf noch kein Fahrrad fahren


----------



## Musicman (7. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> So sind wir nun mal


Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Tintera (7. März 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so



Schleimer.......


----------



## Musicman (7. März 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> Schleimer.......



Niemals!


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. März 2009)

Hey - bei uns scheint auch die Sonne  Und deshallb geh ich auch biken. Aber heute und morgen nicht mit Cube, sondern mit Rocky! Mal gespannt wie sich das Altitude schlägt...(hoffe, dass ich wegen der Bilder die ich mitbring nicht gesteinigt wer ) Achja: Der hinterbau des Rockys ist, soweit man das auf der Straße etwas beeurteilen kann, nicht so filigran und präzise wie der von meinem Setreo...Naja, mal sehn was es im gelände taugt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (7. März 2009)

*Hilfe, in dem Schuppen steht mein Bike...*








.
.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (7. März 2009)

Bei uns siehts heute gut aus:





Endlich wieder meine Hurricane reifen drauf, wunderbar so wenig rollwiederstand


----------



## Marzi (7. März 2009)

Da mein Schlechtwetter-Radon Zahnschmerzen hat durfte heut nochmal das Schönwetter-Cube mit, das hat sich dann gefreut


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2009)

Ich war heute auch wieder auf Tour, aber nicht mit der Bahn, denn die fährt im Winter nicht. Wetter war super, aber vor 2 Tagen hat es hier mal wieder geschneit, deshalb habe ich am Ende wieder ausgesehen wie S**.
Aber schön wars.


----------



## Tintera (7. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Hilfe, in dem Schuppen steht mein Bike...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du tust mir echt leid...ich würd die Krise kriegen!


----------



## regenrohr (7. März 2009)

wenn ich hier die Schneebilder sehe, werde ich neidisch, hier ist es nur matschig, macht zwar auch Spass zu fahren, aber Schnee wäre mir lieber

---------------------------------------------

es ist zum brechen...

wollte heute mal die die Kamera testen und ein kleines Filmchen im Wald drehen, da ist das Mistding noch nichteinmal Spritzwassergeschützt und irgendwann auf den 23km hat sie sich dann verabschiedet und eine andere Digicam hatte ich natürlich nicht dabei (habe es eh' erst am Ende der Tour gemerkt)...

dann morgen das ganze nocheinmal, allerdings andere Strecke


----------



## Rüssel__ (7. März 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Danach siehts bei uns noch nicht aus.......
> Und laut Wetterbericht soll morgen schon wieder schnee kommen
> 
> Grüsse



So heut mittag sind nochmal gute 20 cm Neuschnee dazugekommen.....
Aber was soll´s haben ja schliesslich erst anfang März...

Grüsse aus dem verschneiten Allgäu


----------



## Tintera (7. März 2009)

Ich fahr auch mal ganz gern im Schnee, aber alles hat seine Grenzen....Hier ist es matschig und im Wald noch stark vereist, aber es ist alles wieder fahrbar.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2009)

Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, bin ich doch froh im Mittelgebirge zu wohnen. Da ist der Schnee früher weg. 
Aber im Sommer beneide ich schon alle die südlich von München wohnen.


----------



## Snevern (7. März 2009)

So ist auch seit 3 Wochen Fertig





Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2009)

SEHR geil!
Aber die Bremse passt farblich nicht so ganz aber trz geiles Rad!
Gewicht?


----------



## Marzi (7. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gewicht?



Steht bei im Profil 8,2kg

Sieht sehr schnittig aus!


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2009)

was wiegts?


----------



## Snevern (7. März 2009)

Es wiegt jetzt so mit Schläuchen noch 8,2kg kommt aber nächste woche raus 

Ja am liebsten hätte ich auch ne magura marta sl genommen in Rot ( Aber so was Schweres kann man doch sich nicht am Rad bauen
Die 8 Kilo will ich noch Knacken 
Gruß Snevern


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2009)

wieso stehtn auf deiner Magura DUrin SL MD100R oO

der rote Knopf oben gibt es doch nur bei der SL oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Snevern (7. März 2009)

Das ist Richtig, ich habe mir von Magura den Roten deckel geholt und die Schwere Lockout einheit ausgebaut








Gruß Snevern


----------



## r19andre (7. März 2009)

Hey,
endlich fertig, schaut gut aus.

Mein LRS soll erst Ende März kommen.
Versuch mich dann mal an No tubes Milch ohne Schlauch 

Schade das sich unsere Bikes so ähneln 

Andre


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2009)

sorry, falsches forum^^
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=366599&highlight=cube+action


----------



## Snevern (7. März 2009)

Schade das sich unsere Bikes so ähneln 

Wie hättest du es den gerne ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (7. März 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> Wie hättest du es den gerne ???



kleines Stück schwerer, aber hauptsache schneller....

shit hängt doch von den Beinen ab


----------



## Snevern (7. März 2009)

Ja das Stimmt


----------



## volki3 (8. März 2009)

Gemoje.

Gestern hatten wir 13°C und Sonnenschein 
Also....! Nix wie aufs Radl 
Wird ja auch mal Zeit dass das Wetter Besser wird, den Sch*** Schnee will und kann ich nimmer Sehn!!! 
Bin dann meine Hausstrecke gefahren! Hab euch en paar Bilder mitgebracht 

Das Lahntal von oben!











Nach einer kleinen Pause ging's dann weiter...





...Richtung Schloss Schaumburg!








Unterhalb des Schloss ist eine (kleine) Downhillstrecke! 








Mein Radl wollte ja die Strecke mal fahren aber das machen wir vielleicht beim nächsten mal 

Leider war es "Sehr" Nass und Matschig im Wald und ich mußte mich und mein Radl "Dreckig" machen 
Aber wir zwei sind das schon gewohnt... Gelle 





Dann ging's mit Vollgas Richtung Heimat!!! 














So, dann Wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen Sonntag. Leider ist es bei uns schon wieder am Regnen 
Naja, bleiben wir halt heute mal auf der Couch liegen 

Bis denne dann....
Volki


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2009)

*Schöne Bilder und schönes Schloss *


----------



## trek 6500 (8. März 2009)

...dein bike macht einen sehr zufriedenen eindruck !!!!!!
schönes bikegelände haste ! und nette bilder !!!!


----------



## rene1973 (8. März 2009)

Das schaut aber toll aus, und überhaupt keine Schnee.

Bin auch gerade von einer kleinen Trainigsrundfahrt zurück aber bei uns schaut das noch nicht so nach Frühling aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (8. März 2009)

war heut morgen auch unterwegs..aber auch hier noch reichlich Schnee
und abseits der Straße geht noch gar nix...


*außer Schneemann bauen..*





*er kanns auch schon nicht mehr sehn..die Schneealpen..*





*hoffentlich hab ich hier nie ne Panne..*




schön wars trotzdem...
.


----------



## rene1973 (8. März 2009)

Viel besser schauts ja bei euch auch nicht aus 

Ist ja noch fast mehr Schnee wie bei uns.


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2009)

Bei euch sieht´s ja noch schlimmer aus als hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber Respekt beuze: Toller Schneemann 

Musste meine Tour zwischendrin abbrechen, bzw. umdrehen, weil kein Durchkommen mehr war 

Ein Bild gibts trotzdem  PREISFRAGE: Wo ist das Schloss?????


----------



## cubeheizer (8. März 2009)

Hier mal etwas für Technikfreaks


----------



## beuze1 (8. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ein Bild gibts trotzdem  PREISFRAGE: Wo ist das Schloss?????




zwischen Lenker u Sattel...
.
.


----------



## Assfight (8. März 2009)

Hiiiiier?


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. März 2009)

Nene, zwischen Lenker und Sattel!  Ey, aber ob Schnee oder Dauerregen is dann auch egal! Wir sind ne stunnde über 500hm hochgekurbelt und ls wir abfahren wollten zieht nebel auf und starker regen. ich seh aus!


----------



## beuze1 (8. März 2009)

meine Worte,,
in der Hütte links wohnt Bärbel..


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> zwischen Lenker u Sattel...
> .
> .


 


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Nene, zwischen Lenker und Sattel!


 




















Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ey, aber ob Schnee oder Dauerregen is dann auch egal! Wir sind ne stunnde über 500hm hochgekurbelt und ls wir abfahren wollten zieht nebel auf und starker regen. ich seh aus!


 
Das hätten wir uns schon auch gerne auf´m Bild angeschaut


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> meine Worte,,
> in der Hütte links wohnt Bärbel..


 
Genau, und das war meine ganze Tour: Fahrrad auf die Wiese fahren, Foto machen, Fahrrad zurückfahren und dann wieder in die Hütte krabbeln  Ich hab doch gesagt, ich musste umdrehen 


Und hier fahre ich gerade von zu Hause los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneZero (8. März 2009)

Bei uns ist seit heute der Fruehling da! 18 Grad. Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Hoffe, dass Ihr alle auch bald die Sonne geniesen koennt!


----------



## Terrier (8. März 2009)

@ onezero
Wahnsinn euer wetter in Süd frankreich. Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne 
Wohnst du da das ganze jahr über?


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. März 2009)

Ey du Pe**** Sorry, aber da muss man ja neidisch werden!!


----------



## OneZero (8. März 2009)

@terrier
Ja, seit 2 Jahren. Dieses Jahr war ich es leid den MTB'lern nur zuzusehen.

@andi 3001
In Heidelberg kommt die Sonne auch bestimmt bald! Habe frueher dort in der Naehe gewohnt


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2009)

OneZero schrieb:


> Bei uns ist seit heute der Fruehling da! 18 Grad. Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Hoffe, dass Ihr alle auch bald die Sonne geniesen koennt!


 
Ist ja unglaublich, wir quälen uns hier durch den Schneematsch und du radelst durch den Frühling  

Das will ich jetzt auch


----------



## Terrier (8. März 2009)

Aber die 18 Grad hatte ich auch schon 





naja fast 

Heute wars wieder nur am schütten hier 
aber nächste woche freitag bzw samstag solls auch wieder besser werden 

Der Frühling kommt  mein neues Bike hoffentlich auch


----------



## volki3 (8. März 2009)

Er wird schon kommen der Frühling keine angst!!! 
Und dann geht's Richtig ab


----------



## pero38 (8. März 2009)

Habe heute einwenig das cube meiner frau einwenig umgebaut da ich bei dem sch...wetter nicht fahren wollte!


----------



## trek 6500 (8. März 2009)

@bärbel :   ..schicker helm , was ´n das für einer ??? grüezi , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshox12 (8. März 2009)

@pero38
wo kriegt man so einen Radständer her?


----------



## regenrohr (8. März 2009)

heute zwar nur eine kleine Runde gedreht (19km, 720hm) aber bei dem Regen war das genial mit dem Matsch, war zwar nachher komplett durchgeweicht und der Mitfahrer hat auch nur rumgemosert, wie man bei so einem Wetter fahren kann, aber für den Spass nehme ich das gerne in Kauf, bei schönem Wetter kann schließlich jeder fahren!



rockshox12 schrieb:


> @pero38
> wo kriegt man so einen Radständer her?



da habe ich meinen her.... müsste ein ähnlicher sein:


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. März 2009)

23 euro umsonst bezahlt ! 
ich hab mir son ding selber gebaut und des is mindestens genauso gut


----------



## rockshox12 (8. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> 23 euro umsonst bezahlt !
> ich hab mir son ding selber gebaut und des is mindestens genauso gut


Und wie?

Vergleichfotos?


----------



## pero38 (8. März 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> @pero38
> wo kriegt man so einen Radständer her?


Habe meine 2 Radständer bei cycle klein in Hagen Gekauft ca.20 bezahlt müsste aber eigentlich jeder Radhändler besorgen können!
Sind super teile vor allem beim waschen möchte ich sie nicht missen !


----------



## wickedstyle (8. März 2009)

Gerade fertig geworden, dank Khujand. Bike meiner Freundin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (9. März 2009)

Seid Samstag bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Cube Reaction XT in 20" und bin echt begeistert. Mein letztes neues Rad ist schon 10 Jahre alt, da merkt man den Technikunterschied bei Federgabel und Bremsen schon gewaltig. 





Gruß Joshua


----------



## trek 6500 (9. März 2009)

....is deine freundin eine zwergin ???? sieht aus wien kinderrad ....


----------



## Jo_shi (9. März 2009)

Weiß gar nicht was du hast ist ein 20" Rahmen, der mir so vom Händler empfohlen wurde, ein noch größerer Rahmen wäre bei meinem kurzen Oberkörper schwierig geworden. Für mich passt das Rad so perfekt bin es in 22" gefahren und das war nicht sehr angenehm.


----------



## Jonez (9. März 2009)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was du hast ist ein 20" Rahmen, der mir so vom Händler empfohlen wurde, ein noch größerer Rahmen wäre bei meinem kurzen Oberkörper schwierig geworden. Für mich passt das Rad so perfekt bin es in 22" gefahren und das war nicht sehr angenehm.



Wer lesen (und auch noch verstehen) kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Jo_shi (9. März 2009)

Jonez schrieb:


> Wer lesen (und auch noch verstehen) kann ist klar im Vorteil



Stimmt, hat sich wohl auf das Rad darüber bezogen, das man aber leider nach klicken auf den Link in der Benachrichtigung nicht angezeigt bekommt.


----------



## barbarissima (9. März 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @bärbel : ..schicker helm , was ´n das für einer ??? grüezi , kati


 
Ist ein Alpina, mehr kann man nicht mehr erkennen


----------



## wickedstyle (9. März 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....is deine freundin eine zwergin ???? sieht aus wien kinderrad ....



 Geh den Nickname wechseln


----------



## Tobi B (10. März 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

dies soll mein erster Beitrag sein. Als einer der ersten Besteller konnte ich bereits Weihnachten '08 mein schwarzes '09er Elite HPC XT im Bikehaus in Regensburg in Empfang nehmen. Nun hatte ich endlich die Muße, eine kleine Fotosession mit dem Karbon-Kunstwerk zu veranstalten.

Sauberer wird es nie mehr sein! Mag der ein oder andere mich für verrückt halten, einen regelrechten Foto-Fetisch um das Fahrrad zu veranstalten. Was ich mit den Bildern transportieren möchte ist die Ästhetik die entsteht wenn gelungenes Design und Funktion harmonieren. Dieses kompromisslos auf Race ausgelegte Fahrrad besticht aber außerdem durch eine brilliante Inszenierung der Ästhetik des schwarzen Werkstoffes. Darum durfte es auch nicht die Team-Lackierung werden, obwohl gerade auch diese wunderschön ist.

Als ich als kleiner Bub von Papa das erste Fahrrad, ein BMX geschenkt bekam, löste dieser Segen immer ein großes Glücksgefühl aus. Nicht nur materielle Wert, sondern auch der Gedanke an die damit verbundene Freiheit und Unabhängigkeit machten mich high.

Dieses intensive Gefühl ist noch heute beim Kauf eines Fahrrades präsent, besonders wenns ein Teures ist. Und genau deshalb schläft das gute Stück auch in meinem Schlafzimmer, wo ich es immer im Blick hab und streicheln kann . Und genau deshalb, aber auch wegen meiner Technolgieverliebtheit mach ich viele Bilder. Ich werd im Lauf der nächsten Tage noch etliche mehr Detailbilder in meine Anhänge einpflegen. Vielleicht geht ein anderer damit schwanger, sich ein HPC zu kaufen, das nicht nur schön ist, sondern v.a. qualitativ u. preisleistungstechnisch super. Die Geometrie ist auch Sahne, wie mein '92er Stumpjumper. Ein Kurvenräuber!


----------



## Danielsan79 (10. März 2009)

Die Hörnchen ruinieren irgendwie das Bild weil die so senkrecht nach oben stehen. Ich wußte nicht das der Cube Rahmen am Ende gar nicht mit einer Carbonmatte überzogen wird, ist mal was anderes. Ansonsten ist es ein schönes Rad obwohl ich zur Zeit den Canyon Carbon Rahmen mit am schönsten finde


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2009)

Also mir gefällt das Rad nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2009)

Ich hätte die Hörnchen auch etwas flacher eingestellt und den Sattel waagerecht. Das verleiht dem Cube optisch mehr Vorwärtsdrang. Und wenn dann die Bilder noch scharf wären, dann passt`s auch mit der  "brillianten Inszenierung der Ästhetik des schwarzen Werkstoffes".
Sorry, aber Kritik muss sein. Da hab ich schon besser inscenierte Bikes hier gesehen. 
Ansonsten: In Natura gefällt mir das Bike auch gut.


----------



## Danielsan79 (10. März 2009)

Ich finde große Rahmen allgemein nicht so schön aber da kann man halt nichts machen.


----------



## Celsius (10. März 2009)

Neulich in Olsberg. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität der Bilder, aber hatte nur mein Handy mit.


----------



## rboncube (10. März 2009)

Celsius schrieb:


> Neulich in Olsberg. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität der Bilder, aber hatte nur mein Handy mit.



Kannst dir keine Trinkflasche leisten? Aber sonst ästhetisch wunderschön insziniert  Und das mit ner Handykamera.

zu Tobi B: als ich begann dein Posting zu lesen, dachte ich schon "oh Mann, jetzt kommt der Hammer". Na ja, 0/8/15 Cube mit durchschnittlichen Bildern. Ein bischen weniger Brimborium hätt´s auch getan. Wie schon geschrieben, die Hörnchen müssen flacher, geht so gar nicht. Wenn dir der Sattel so taugt,ist´s ok. Gibt mehrere die so fahren.
Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Bike.Der Rahmen ist echt schön.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## audioTom (10. März 2009)

Ich kann keine Schneebilder mehr sehen 


"Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer?"   *pfeif*


----------



## bujo12 (10. März 2009)

Tobi B schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> dies soll mein erster Beitrag sein. Als einer der ersten Besteller konnte ich bereits Weihnachten '08 mein schwarzes '09er Elite HPC XT im Bikehaus in Regensburg in Empfang nehmen. Nun hatte ich endlich die Muße, eine kleine Fotosession mit dem Karbon-Kunstwerk zu veranstalten.
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike!


----------



## linkespurfahrer (10. März 2009)

@ Tobi B: Ich muss den anderen beipflichten, dass mit den Hörnchen geht mal gar nicht und verschandelt das ganze Bild! Im Idealfall sind sie in einer Parallelen zum Vorbau. Dass man jedoch gut sitzt halte ich dennoch für wichtiger.

Ich verfolge schon seit einigen Wochen diese Thread und fahre glücklicherweise auch einen Würfel. Ich bekomme hier echt Lust auf mehr..

Habe jetzt gegenwärtig keine Bilder parat, aber füge hier demnächst noch welche ein. Im Übrigen könnte ich vielleicht demnächst ein stolzer Besitzer des AMS Pro XT werden und meinen derzeitigen Würfel dafür in Zahlung geben...


----------



## regenrohr (10. März 2009)

Tobi B schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> dies soll mein erster Beitrag sein. Als einer der ersten Besteller konnte ich bereits Weihnachten '08 mein schwarzes '09er Elite HPC XT im Bikehaus in Regensburg in Empfang nehmen. Nun hatte ich endlich die Muße, eine kleine Fotosession mit dem Karbon-Kunstwerk zu veranstalten.
> 
> ...



persönlich bin ich ja der Ansicht, das Optik eher zu vernachlässigen sein sollte, wenn der Rest stimmt, aber wenn mal die Sticker von den Felgen ab sind, wirkt es auf alle Fälle harmonischer, zudem empfinde ich die gewählte Beleuchtung als alles andere als ideal, da ist das Bild was die Person nach dir gepostet hat ansprechender (von der Positionierung des Rades im Bild und vorallem der Kontrast)


----------



## Celsius (10. März 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Kannst dir keine Trinkflasche leisten?


Ich werd' mal drüber nachdenken. Vielleicht bekomme ich das nächstes Jahr finanziell auf die Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2009)

@ Tobi b.: Also dein Rad gefällt mir so an sich gut. naja, die hörnchen halt, aber was solls.... Ich persöhnlich bin halt doch ein "fullly-weichei" Aber jetzt mal gescheiite Kritik: Also deine Fotos sind, dafür dass du so eine innige Fotosession hattest nun wirklich eher bescheiden. Einmal guckt sogar nooch die neonröhre raus. das muss doch nicht sein. Dazu hättst das ganze heller aufziehen müssen. is zwar ne gute idee mit dem schatten, und so, aber ich denk die bilder werden schöner, wenns richtig hell ist. Und auch wegen der schärfe müsste mman das ganze noochmal ausbessern  In solchen Fällen schadet die Bildbearbeitung nicht unbedingt


----------



## volki3 (10. März 2009)

Ist doch egal wie die Fotos sind?! 
Hauptsache mer kann was erkennen und das Bike ist Geil!!! und das ist es 
Wolle mer "Tauschen"


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2009)

Hajo is egal wie die Foddos sin, awa wenn isch mei rad so lieb, dass isch des ding ins schlofzimma stell, und ä innische foddoseschion mach, dann sull doch a was gscheids rauskomme, odda?


----------



## volki3 (10. März 2009)

...eio, is doch!!! 
Es ist halt noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen!
Machs Besser?!


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. März 2009)

zu dem thema hab ich auch noch was (sorry is nich scharf) aber ich will damit sagen, dass ichs im dunklen schöner finde, mit nem bike zu posen :





mfg


----------



## Tobi B (10. März 2009)

Hi, Danke für die rege Rückmeldung! 

Für das nicht scharf kann ich überhaupt nix, das lag am Upload. Wenn mir da jemand Tipps geben kann, bitte? Ein Foto wird dabei scheinbar auf 60kb zusammenge"würfelt". Die Hörnchen können tatsächlich einen Tacken nach vorne, den Sattel werd ich aus Gründen der Ergonomie so lassen, was mich nicht weiter stört.

Das mit der Beleuchtung wollte ich eigentlich so, aber da besteht, nun nüchtern, so bei Tageslicht gesehen noch Nachbesserungsbedarf. Das an sich dunkle Fahrrad bräuchte einen dunkleren Hintergrund. Ich werd weiterüben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (10. März 2009)

lads einfach bei imageshack.us oder so hoch und poste den Link einfach hier


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> ...eio, is doch!!!
> Es ist halt noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen!
> Machs Besser?!



Mhm mit solchesn Szene Fotografien hab ich mich wenig auseinander gestezt. Einmal, weil mein Radl nieeeeee so sauber is und dann, weil ich mich noch nicht lange damit beschäftige. Aber ein paar aus letzter Zeit hätt ich noch  ( warn aber schonml hier...)















So jetzt langts aber Angefangen hatte ich eigtl. mit Landschaftsfotos. aber die guckt ihr eeuch lieber in meinem album an, sonst komt Beutze


----------



## PeterR (10. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach komm schnee ist doch schön
> 
> Man kann ganz tolle Sachen machen:





Sach mal, suchst Du Streit...??? 


*ES REICHT!!!*


Ich will keinen Schnee mehr   (...aber das interessiert vermutlich keinen der Verantwortlichen )

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. März 2009)

haltets jetz mal euer maul !!!!! winter is am geilsten !!!


----------



## barbarissima (10. März 2009)

PeterR schrieb:


> Sach mal, suchst Du Streit...???
> 
> 
> *ES REICHT!!!*
> ...


 
Der Verantwortliche hat es offensichtlich doch gehört: *Es fällt kein Schnee mehr*




*Dafür schüttet es jetzt wie aus Kübeln*





Foto gibt´s keins


----------



## trek 6500 (10. März 2009)

...ja , die pissbrühe is auch net besser ......


----------



## beuze1 (10. März 2009)

alle reden vom Wetter...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nur einer nicht...

schöne 2,5 std. Tour mit 42km & 700hm im dauerregen
Training für den Alpen X da könnt,s auch mal Regnen




*Schloß Achberg im Argental*


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2009)

Find ich auch! mein gott, der eine fährt halt mal ski, der andere biket halt leiber. jedem das seine! ich für meinen teil hab am wochenende das geliehene roccky (lad gleich die bilder hoch) mal auf 105 regen km so richtig schön über die trails gejagt und eingesuat-...man freu ich mich auf gute, trockene verhältnisse. meine bikekontrolle muss sich ja steil nach oben bewegt haben!
Heute hab ich dafür Cube und Rocky geputzt. Das Cube hatte damit den Frühjahresputz! (seit Novembeer oder so nicht mehr richtig!). Als erstes war ich erstaunt, denn da waren soviele kratzen, usw. unter dem dreck!!! Alles vom Winter. Aber jetzt hab ich doch alles mit gutem entfetter und reiniger wegpoliert und es sieht aus wie neu. noch schnell schaltwerk/bremsen/steuersatz/Vorbau/lrs/usw. gecheckt und eingestellt, Fahrwerk, Reifendruck. fertig. Das war der kleine Service  Frühling kann kommen


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2009)

Na, welches darfs sein?


----------



## Racer87 (10. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und von wem ist das Remedy? Rcihtig: Trek! So, wo sind wir? Richtig Cube-Forum. ---> Was hat das remedy hier zu suchen? NIX! Remedy hat sich jetzt! Fotos her!



Das war wohl ungeschickt von dir, das zu schreiben 
Und dann noch das:



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> [...] Aber heute und morgen nicht mit Cube, sondern mit Rocky! Mal gespannt wie sich das Altitude schlägt...(hoffe, dass ich wegen der Bilder die ich mitbring nicht gesteinigt wer ) Achja: Der hinterbau des Rockys ist, soweit man das auf der Straße etwas beeurteilen kann, nicht so filigran und präzise wie der von meinem Setreo...Naja, mal sehn was es im gelände taugt!



Damit ist jetzt ganz klar, dass du dich entweder selbst steinigen musst oder uns die Erlaubnis dazu gegeben hast, dich öffentlich im *CUBE* Thread hinzurichten. 

Ne, aber die Frage, welches Bike den meisten hier im Thread lieber wär, is damit ja wohl klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2009)

1. Erlaubniss erteilt  
2. Natürlich Stereo. Das seh auch ich so, nachdem ich beide bikes ausgiebeig kenne


----------



## chri55 (10. März 2009)

puh, also das Altitude ist neben dem Stereo irgendwie ziemlich hässlich. 
wie schlägt es sich im Gelände im Vergleich?


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2009)

Mhm. Also nach 100km kann man das nur grob beurteilen. Das Rocky ist mal so von Grund auf ein neues Prinzip. Dieses Steuerrohr z.b. ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenn man draufsitzt, kommt einem das ding erstmal ganz schön klein vor. man braucht auch 20km um sich mal dran zu gewöhnen! Die gabel is nich absenkbar, allerdings auch unnötig. mit dem teil und der geo kann man wirklich alles ohne absenkung fahren! Im vergleich zum Stereo sitzt man Racelastiger. Des Rocky ist, sofern man an es gewöhnt ist sehr gur für marathons, als auch als tourenbike auf langen strecken geeignet. auch wenn man runter mal spaßhaben will ists ok. Aber da is der greviederende unterschied. Altitude is eher richtung sting, als stereo. Man hat damit gröere Mühe es auf kurs zu halten. das teil fühlt sich aber verdammt agil an, und ist ganz verspielt! fast schon nervös.
Ums mal Überspitzt auszudrücken: Stereo = Autech Panzer - Altitude = Carbonhardtail. Also das stereo läuft wirklich dirketer, sicherer, und man kanns meiner meinung nach runterzus einfach schneller, besser und mit mehr spaß fahren. Was mir noch stark aufgefallen ist: Der Hinterbau ist bei Cube so präzise,, wie bei keinem anderen!!!! Egal ob das Altitude, ob Genius, oder sonstwas (was ich halt so schon nen paar tage hatte), gegen Cube hinterbau hat von ansprehcen/präzisionn keiner, aber gar keiner ne chance! und das ist so objektiv wie möglich!
Fazit: Altitude schönes tourenfully, auch gern mal bbeim Marathon, aber wer spaß bergab sucht is mit nem stereo bessser bedient. Meine meinung, und die steht. Wenn ich die wahl hät würd ich bei meinem schatz bleiben


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. März 2009)

Komme gerade vom ersten Nightride zurück...
Extra Doppelpack frische Akkus eingepackt,die 1L Flasche bis an den Rand gefüllt und losgings. Dummerweise hat anstatt der Akkus der Fahrer vorher aufgegeben.

Es war einfach zu gruselig 

Stellt euch vor ihr fahrt mitten irgendwo im Wald fernab jeder Zivilisation, es ist stockduster und der einzige Lichtfleck ist der Spot eurer Lampe. In gemächlichem Tempo kurbelt ihr durch die Dunkelheit bis auf einmal in der ferne im Dunkeln 2 leuchtend gelbe Punkte auftauchen 
Sofort haltet ihr an, die Punkte verschwinden, dafür hört ihr neben euch Schlurfgeräusche auf dem Waldboden. 

Naja so ging das dann öfters, irgendwie weiß man ja das es "nur" Rehe oder Wildschweine sind, aber dadurch das ich alleine war und meine Lampe (Fenix LD20) nicht gerade ein Flutlicht ist war das schon komisch.
Also in Zukunft nur noch in der Gruppe oder mit mehr Licht 

Foto gibts auch noch:




Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2009)

Mit Wildschweinen ist nicht gut Kirchenessen


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. März 2009)

Jaaa, man hört so einiges, aber am Tage sehen die Schweinchen eigentlich ganz zahm aus 

Da fällt mir ein, schmecken tun sie auch sehr gut (sehr zartes Fleisch)


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Jaaa, man hört so einiges, aber am Tage sehen die Schweinchen eigentlich ganz zahm aus
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, schmecken tun sie auch sehr gut (sehr zartes Fleisch)


 
Du meinst, wenn du beim nächsten Nightride versehentlich eins umfährst, dann kannst du es gleich schultern und zu Hause in die Pfanne werfen?


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (11. März 2009)

Genau, wie bei Asterix und Cubelix!!!!


----------



## S1las (11. März 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Jaaa, man hört so einiges, aber am Tage sehen die Schweinchen eigentlich ganz zahm aus
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, schmecken tun sie auch sehr gut (sehr zartes Fleisch)



Ich wurde schonmal von einem Wildschwein verfolgt S.S. Und das durch den halben Wald!!! Die Dinger sind der pure Horror D:. Ich hatte richtig Angst um mein Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (11. März 2009)

das wär mal was...




S1las schrieb:


> Ich wurde schonmal von einem Wildschwein verfolgt S.S. Und das durch den halben Wald!!! Die Dinger sind der pure Horror D:. Ich hatte richtig Angst um mein Bike



Ich glaub ich hätte da eher Angst um mich gehabt 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit Wildschweinen ist nicht gut Kirchenessen


 

Nein, das stimmt....und Kirchen liegen ziemlich schwer im Magen


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2009)

Damit Beuze nicht wieder die Keule schwingt 

die angenehme Variante mit dem Bike auf den Berg zu kommen


----------



## TheMicha (11. März 2009)

Im Einsatz (noch mit "alten" Teilen)...




...mehr im Stereo Thread 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## cube x (11. März 2009)

Hi Leute ,bin neu hier,ebenso neu wie mein Cube LTD Pro 2009,und bin gespannt was man hier über diese prima bikes erfährt...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (11. März 2009)

So mal ein Paar Bilders (leider Handy) von meiner ersten Runde mit meinem futschneuen AMS 125 XT...












Jetzt is es schmutzig.....!!! Wie sich das gehört.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2009)

Aber nur ziemlich sperrlich "zugedreckt"


----------



## volki3 (11. März 2009)

cube x schrieb:


> Hi Leute ,bin neu hier,ebenso neu wie mein Cube LTD Pro 2009,und bin gespannt was man hier über diese prima bikes erfährt...



Viel Spass damit 
Naja, den Gelben Aufkleber haste ja bestimmt schon abgemacht?!


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2009)

Immer diese gelben Aufkleber  man sollte sich fast mal wieder einen besorgen


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (11. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber nur ziemlich sperrlich "zugedreckt"


Ich hab mir mühe gegenben, aber die Dämpfer-test Downhills waren überwiegend begrast... hätte es gern noch dreckiger gemacht... dreck war aus. Schöne Grüße aus dem Touren-CC-AM-Paradies im Marburger Hinterland. 250-650m Geheimtipp für jeden Trailsucher.....


----------



## linkespurfahrer (12. März 2009)

Ich habe nun auch, wie vor kurzem versprochen, ein paar Bilder für Euch um dabei zu sein . Qualität ist nicht so toll, weil mit nem Mobiltelefon aufgenommen.

Ich plane mein abgebildetes Cube übrigens zu verkaufen. Denn möglicherweise bekomme ich ein AMS Pro 125 Louise, zwar das 2007er Modell, aber für verhältnismäßig günstige 1600. 

Wieviel wäre Euch denn so mein derzeitiges Cube Attention wert?

Die meisten Teile sind gerade mal wenn überhaupt erst ein Jahr alt. Leider funktioniert seit kurzem bei der Gabel der Lockout nicht mehr und in der Felger hinten habe ich mir eine kleine Delle beim letzten EBM in Seiffen geholt.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (12. März 2009)

Frage: Ich hatte mal vor drei Jahren den Dreh raus, wie ich Bilder direkt einfüge, aber wenn ich im entsprechenden Fenster die URL des Bildes eingebe, kommt ne Fehlermeldung...:-(


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2009)

Für 500 hole ich es


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (12. März 2009)

Bei mir hats geklappt.....die URL von unter dem Bild genommen?


----------



## linkespurfahrer (12. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Für 500 hole ich es



Ist das Dein Ernst??


----------



## trek 6500 (13. März 2009)

..soooo, 18 grad , die sonne lacht . ich hol mal das ams aus dem dunk´len keller und lass es ein bisschen rennen !!  was ein geiles wetter heute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD_CC (13. März 2009)

Jaa endlich erlaubt das Wetter einen Ritt & einreiten des Bikes


----------



## acid-driver (13. März 2009)

um mal auf das thema stÃ¤nder zurÃ¼ckzukommen.

ich hab mir jetzt beim local dealer einen gekauft. 16â¬. da ist sogar selbermachen teurer...


----------



## Frankentaler (13. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mhm mit solchesn Szene Fotografien hab ich mich wenig auseinander gestezt. Einmal, weil mein Radl nieeeeee so sauber is und dann, weil ich mich noch nicht lange damit beschäftige. Aber ein paar aus letzter Zeit hätt ich noch
> 
> Echt Schöne Bilder!!Nächste Woche kommt mein Radl, kannst mal vorbeikommen und ne session machen..


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. März 2009)

Hier mal mein schwarzer Würfel.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. März 2009)

..sozusagen ein dreckwürfel - grins !!! nettes teil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (13. März 2009)

Ich würde ja auch gern aktuelle Fotos einstellen, aber bei uns liegt noch viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Schnee ;-(


----------



## HILLKILLER (13. März 2009)

@ wurzelhoppser:

Also wie immer muss ich sagen, die Hope werten absolut auf 
Im Ganzen aber ein unauffälliges, aber was ich immer wichtig finde, stimmiges Bike!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. März 2009)

HILLKILLERSprichs mir aus der Seele.Gruss


----------



## beuze1 (13. März 2009)

der Frühling lugt doch tatsächlich um die Ecke..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




liegt aber noch reichlich Schnee im Wald, aber es kann nicht mehr lange dauern...
heute keine Bilder von der Tour..gab nix her..

*aber*
*Post kamm heute auch noch vom Kundenservice..
und brachte was..
*



.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _adr (13. März 2009)

noch keine woche und erst 2 kurze touren alt
und dennoch kann ich sagen; alles richtig gemacht.

einfach ein traumhaftes fahrgefühl
und eine sagenhafte optik. 


bevor einer meckert;
ja, da sind alltagsschuh-reflektor platten an den clicks,
die machen jedoch sinn wenn man morgens zur arbeit will.
















zu groß für's forum?0o


----------



## stereotom (13. März 2009)

Aber du kannst doch das schöne Teil nicht den ganzen Tag während der Arbeit im kalten stehen lassen. Womöglich noch dem Regen und üblen Langfingern ausgesetzt...


----------



## _adr (13. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Aber du kannst doch das schöne Teil nicht den ganzen Tag während der Arbeit im kalten stehen lassen. Womöglich noch dem Regen und üblen Langfingern ausgesetzt...



keine sorge,
nachdem mir sein vorgänger an eben diesem ort gemopst wurde
[witzigerweise am 24.12. :/]
kommt es mit rein.
trocken, warm, sicher und immer parat um mal einen blick drauf zu werfen.


----------



## stereotom (13. März 2009)

Da lässt sichs gleich viel besser Arbeiten...


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. März 2009)

Mit so einem Bike auch noch tagtäglich zur Arbeit, was will man mehr 
Glückwunsch

NaitsirhC


----------



## stereotom (13. März 2009)

Da kann man dann noch schnell auf dem Weg eine bisschen dropen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (13. März 2009)

Update vom meinem AMS PRO XT:
Sattel, Sattelstütze und Barends.
Leider wieder nur ein Kellerbild:





Gruss Martin


----------



## trek 6500 (13. März 2009)

..schön - aber das mit der luftpumpe sieht irgendwie doof aus -  die is doch so klein und wiegt nix , kannste die net woanders unterbringen ????


----------



## acid-driver (13. März 2009)

ist doch eigentlich ganz gut da...

was wiegts?


----------



## malicom (13. März 2009)

danke, ist aber nicht besonders leicht ca.12kg. Habe keine Fahrradwaage.
Die Luftpumpe sieht vielleicht nicht schön aus, ist aber dort praktisch (hätte vielleicht fürs Bild wegmachen sollen).
Hier noch ein Bild von vorne:



Gruss Martin


----------



## trek 6500 (13. März 2009)

@malicom : ...ich habe an einem gebraucht gekauften bike dengleichen lenker !! kannst du mir was zum preis sagen (nur , damit ich weiss, in welchem preissegment er sich bewegt ...) . danke !!! greez , k.


----------



## icube (14. März 2009)

mein ams 125 k18 ! bald kommt noch ein update mit den neuen 4.2 dt swiss lrs dazu! (liegt noch im keller)


----------



## thomasf (14. März 2009)

[/URL]


----------



## malicom (14. März 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @malicom : ...ich habe an einem gebraucht gekauften bike dengleichen lenker !! kannst du mir was zum preis sagen (nur , damit ich weiss, in welchem preissegment er sich bewegt ...) . danke !!! greez , k.


Den Lenker habe ich vor zwei Jahren für 15 beim Fahrradkaiser als Auslaufmodell gekauft, normal kostet er ca.42 und bei einem Gewicht vom über 200g ist das nichts bessonders.





Gruss Martin


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. März 2009)

Huhu alle zusammen,
diesen Tag musste man einfach nutzen 

Von daher gibt es auch mal wieder Bilder in ultimativer Handy-Quallität ( Da die SLR + Fotografin nich mit wollten  )

Daten: 67 km, 176hm, 27,9 Schnitt

Die Stadt noch nicht fern...




Vom Eise befreit und so 




Elbe-Havel Kanal bei Kade-Schleuse




Der letzte Schnee...och quatsch der erste Spargel.




Bin fest überzeugt hier gab es letztes Jahr nochn Weg 




Wasser das tausendste Bild (bei Plaue)




Im Hintergrund die Golden-Gate-Bridge *g*




Gruß HK.

Achja: Sattelstellung sowie die Verwendung einer Trinkflasche eines Fremdfabrikates bedürfen keiner weiteren Beachtung


----------



## ratko (14. März 2009)

Von der heutigen Tour
















Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (14. März 2009)

Hallo,
tja so gross sind meine Burgen und Schlösser heute nicht gewesen 

Hier gibt dafür ein paar Klöster....

Burg Rechberg




Kloster Lorch




Kloster Adelberg




Herliches Wetter...

fasj


----------



## Terrier (14. März 2009)

Warum machst du denn bei dem Wetter schutzbleche dran ???


----------



## fasj (14. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Warum machst du denn bei dem Wetter schutzbleche dran ???



Gute Frage, heute hab ich sie nicht gebraucht. Wollte in den Wald abbiegen, aber da bin ich gleich "abgesoffen" dann war es eigendlich nur Feldweg und Strasse heute 

Das am Unterroh hab ich immer dran. Gefällt mir. Ist eine Carbonmatte.


fasj


----------



## speedy76 (14. März 2009)

Das Thema greife ich doch auch gleich mal mit auf. 





wer kennts????  .................. und ja  wir haben immer noch SCHNEE





....und bevor wieder einer was sagt..... ich hab halt nur das Handy auf der Tour dabei. War aber endlich mal wieder geil


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (14. März 2009)

Gut das man mit den Handys knipsen kann... ich habs heute mal unterlassen, weil auf dem Litening ein Platten war, beim AMS war wenig Luft auf den Dämpfern und ich wollte schnell los... Also hab ich das Stevens genommen... Aber da würde ja ein Foto hier schlecht reinpassen... ;-) 

P.S. Schutzbleche gehören nie ans Fahrrad ;-)  Die Waschmaschine will ja auch mal richtig was zu tun haben...


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2009)

Von mir gibts heute kein Schloss, aber ein Kunstwerk  
Alle paar Jahre findet in Heidenheim ein Bildhauersymposium statt, dass der Stadt dann so bedeutende Kunstwerke wie Holzstapel mitten in der Fußgängerzone oder einen Piercingring im Rathaus, oder auch diese Hütte mit hängendem Stein drin einbringt. Das Werk heißt übrigens *BELASTUNG!* Wäre jetzt natürlich witziger gewesen, ich hätte mich dagegen gelehnt 







@ speedy76:
Ist das Burg Hohenzollern?


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2009)

Sagtmal Leute, fahrt ihr eigtl. nur Straße, Feldwege und evtl. mal breite Waldautobahn??????


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sagtmal Leute, fahrt ihr eigtl. nur Straße, Feldwege und evtl. mal breite Waldautobahn??????


 
Solange im Wald und speziell auf den kleineren Trails noch jede Menge Schnee rumliegt -* JA! *Danach - *NEIN! *


----------



## STR33TN3R (14. März 2009)

Hi All,

so viele Würfel on Tour, da will ich meins auch mal zeigen! War die erste richtige Tour mit meinem Ams (Nur Feldwege und Straße...Niemals wo bleibt da der Spaß):

Einmal falsch abgebogen^^
















 Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (14. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sagtmal Leute, fahrt ihr eigtl. nur Straße, Feldwege und evtl. mal breite Waldautobahn??????



Neeeee, guckst du hier...





War zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr wieder fahrbar und vor allem - springbar...


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2009)

@ STR33TN3R :

*Klasse Bilder*  

Bei dem Bild mit den Schuhen könnte jetzt natürlich der Verdacht aufkommen, dass du dein Bike durch den Schlamm getragen hast


----------



## rip74 (14. März 2009)

Um mich in die Reihe der 30 km/h Schilder einzuordnen...

hier mal ein kurzes stereo-update mit marzocchi 55 eta ´08 - endlich hat der hinterbau eine ebenbürtige gabel!!! 





uphillmodus





für runter


----------



## aux-racing (14. März 2009)

melde mich auch wieder zurück
hoffe das ich fritzz mit in die reha klinik nehmen darf.
der doc hat gesagt mal sehen wie es bis dahin mit der beweglichkeit aussieht aber so recht begeisert war er nicht, wegen sturzgefahr und so.
ansonsten muss ich halt doch die standgeräte dort ruinieren.
gut ist das ich dort mal son richtigen dauerbelastungstest mit laktatwerten und maske und so machen kann, halt so richtigen profi test.
freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2009)

rip74 schrieb:


> Um mich in die Reihe der 30 km/h Schilder einzuordnen...
> 
> hier mal ein kurzes stereo-update mit marzocchi 55 eta ´08 - endlich hat der hinterbau eine ebenbürtige gabel!!!
> 
> ...



Schönes Radl  Aber findst nich, dass die Fox dem hinterbau genauso ebenbürtig wird?


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. März 2009)

ja iiiiih ...



die wunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (14. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Schönes Radl  Aber findst nich, dass die Fox dem hinterbau genauso ebenbürtig wird?



hatte leider die revelation ´07 und die wars definitiv nicht - eta ist sehr geil ein klick runter - wieder klick und hoch; tst funzt einwandfrei
bei der revelation ganze 12 umdrehungen für weniger absenkung!

bin auch beim downhill voll zufrieden, die stabilität, performance und der spassfaktor sind deutlich größer, bergauf merk ich kaum einen unterschied trotz mehrgewicht!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (14. März 2009)

Heute auch mal wieder im wald unterwegs:




Werde mir nun aber noch Conti Raceking bestellen, da die hurricane zwar sehr schnell sind auf asphalt, 
aber im wald sind sie die hölle, die RK werden denke ich den besten kompromiss bieten.


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> melde mich auch wieder zurück
> hoffe das ich fritzz mit in die reha klinik nehmen darf.
> der doc hat gesagt mal sehen wie es bis dahin mit der beweglichkeit aussieht aber so recht begeisert war er nicht, wegen sturzgefahr und so.
> ansonsten muss ich halt doch die standgeräte dort ruinieren.
> ...


 
Sieht ja schlimm aus  Wie ist das passiert?


----------



## aux-racing (14. März 2009)

skiunfall von vor 3 jahren
habe die sache lange mit mir rumgeschleppt aber jetzt wurde es unumgänglich.
jetzt sind alle knochen wieder am richtigen platz und sämtliche bänder und sehnen neu vernäht.
fixierschrauben kommen in 3-4 wochen wieder raus und das "meschgewebe" das die ganze sache im inneren zusammenhält bleibt bis auf unbestimmte zeit drin.
neue methode irgendwie.


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2009)

Ich drück dir schon mal die Daumen, dass das jetzt alles schnell verheilt und dass du dein Bike mitnehmen kannst


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2009)

Auch von mir Schnelle Heilung


----------



## ratko (15. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sagtmal Leute, fahrt ihr eigtl. nur Straße, Feldwege und evtl. mal breite Waldautobahn??????



Die meisten von uns sind sicherlich größtenteils auf Trails unterwegs. Allerdings musst Du verstehen, dass wir Erwachsene gelegentlich auch Lust auf Kulturelles bekommen. Ich fand mein gestriges Schlossbild um Einiges interessanter als diese Bilder hier, die übrigens von der gleichen Tour stammen:













In der Regenzeit den im Überfluss vorhandenen Dreck zu fotografieren, um pubertierende Jungs zufrieden zu stellen, die alles andere nicht cool genug finden, entspricht nicht meiner Lebensphilosophie.

Gruß


----------



## aux-racing (15. März 2009)

danke, wird schon wieder.
habe schon mehrmals ähnliche defekte aus meiner motocrosszeit gehabt und da weis ich ungefähr wie es läuft.
bei uns liegt noch schnee und von daher ist der zeitpunkt ganz gut gewählt.


----------



## volki3 (15. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sagtmal Leute, fahrt ihr eigtl. nur Straße, Feldwege und evtl. mal breite Waldautobahn??????





Fahre die meiste Zeit nur im Wald! 
"Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour"?! Versuche mein Radl immer nach einer Tour sauber zumachen. Dank der Firma "Kärcher" geht das ja Schnell 
Und wenn es dann wieder sauber in der Keller steht, muß ich als dran Denken wie ich es wieder Dreckig bekomme 








Bin doch kein "Hollandradfahrer" 

Gruß
Volki


----------



## wickedstyle (15. März 2009)

_adr schrieb:


> noch keine woche und erst 2 kurze touren alt
> und dennoch kann ich sagen; alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> einfach ein traumhaftes fahrgefühl
> ...



Gut gemachte Bilder und sehr schöne Farben 
Wenn Du mal in Düsseldorf bist melde Dich mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2009)

ratko schrieb:


> In der Regenzeit den im Überfluss vorhandenen Dreck zu fotografieren, um pubertierende Jungs zufrieden zu stellen, die alles andere nicht cool genug finden, entspricht nicht meiner Lebensphilosophie.
> 
> Gruß



Ähm ja, ich glaub dazu brauch ich nix mehr sagen  Du sollst nicht den im Überfluss vorhandenen Dreck fotografieren. Abgesehen davon hat doch Biken, zumindest in meinem Umfeld recht wenig mit cool zu tun; sonst würd ich wohl eher auch big shit o.Ä. fahren, oder??
Am anfang galt ich eh als doof, weil ich mir statt nem roller oder sowas lieber bikes anschaff Naja, is ja auch egal.
Meine Bemerkung kam nur, weil auf den letzten Seiten (vll. mal abgesehn von Stereotom) ausschließlich Wald und Wiesenwege, sogar Straße samt schlösser zu sehen waren. Und das auch mit Allmountainbikes, usw.. Das gab mir halt zu denken. Ich grig nämlichs kotzen wenn ich leute mit sündhaftteurren rädern, mit 140mm seh, die dann nur waldautobahn fahren, weil sie die trails für selbstmörderisch und dumm halten! Trail hat niix mit cool, sondern mit Spaß und herrausforderung zu tun! Also bitte nich die klischehafte darstellung von "pubertierenden jungs"


----------



## S1las (15. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ähm ja, ich glaub dazu brauch ich nix mehr sagen  Du sollst nicht den im Überfluss vorhandenen Dreck fotografieren. Abgesehen davon hat doch Biken, zumindest in meinem Umfeld recht wenig mit cool zu tun; sonst würd ich wohl eher auch big shit o.Ä. fahren, oder??
> Am anfang galt ich eh als doof, weil ich mir statt nem roller oder sowas lieber bikes anschaff Naja, is ja auch egal.
> Meine Bemerkung kam nur, weil auf den letzten Seiten (vll. mal abgesehn von Stereotom) ausschließlich Wald und Wiesenwege, sogar Straße samt schlösser zu sehen waren. Und das auch mit Allmountainbikes, usw.. Das gab mir halt zu denken. Ich grig nämlichs kotzen wenn ich leute mit sündhaftteurren rädern, mit 140mm seh, die dann nur waldautobahn fahren, weil sie die trails für selbstmörderisch und dumm halten! Trail hat niix mit cool, sondern mit Spaß und herrausforderung zu tun! Also bitte nich die klischehafte darstellung von "pubertierenden jungs"




Trail = Herausforderung und Spass

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ... Ich grig nämlichs kotzen wenn ich leute mit sündhaftteurren rädern, mit 140mm seh, die dann nur waldautobahn fahren, weil sie die trails für selbstmörderisch und dumm halten! ...



Who cares? Ist doch egal, gut ist, was einem selber gefällt. Solange sie selber treten...


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (15. März 2009)

Na jetzt aber mal halt... Nicht auf Leuten mit teuren Rädern rumhacken...  Ist doch besser, als wenn sie mit nem Baumarktrad auf den Waldwegen kurven...  Ich hab auch ne Menge Kumpels die auf die 50 zugehen und logischerweise sich teure Räder leisten können... Also fahren sie damit eben auch Waldwegen. Ist auf alle Fälle besser als daheim zu sitzen und fett zu werden...

Schubi


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. März 2009)

dafür gibts spezielle bikes, für crosscountry und so mit wenig federweg.
sie kaufen sich teure räder is ja gut, aber es muss immer gleich ein vollgefedertes sein ne, weil nur ein fullsuspension-bike is ein echtes mountainbike ... 
sprich nich die "pubertierenden jungen wollen so coool sein, und sich wagemutig in lebensgefärdende trails fetzen" , und haben aber wie zb. ich seit 3 jahren ein hardtail, sondern die herren mit dem geld wollen zeigen wie cool sie sind und protzen mit rädern, die sie eig nicht brauchen.

sorry aber das musste raus. war nicht böse gemeint und auf keinen hier im forum bezogen !!!! ich kenn des nur aus erfahrung ...


----------



## S1las (15. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> dafür gibts spezielle bikes, für crosscountry und so mit wenig federweg.
> sie kaufen sich teure räder is ja gut, aber es muss immer gleich ein vollgefedertes sein ne, weil nur ein fullsuspension-bike is ein echtes mountainbike ...
> sprich nich die "pubertierenden jungen wollen so coool sein, und sich wagemutig in lebensgefärdende trails fetzen" , und haben aber wie zb. ich seit 3 jahren ein hardtail, sondern die herren mit dem geld wollen zeigen wie cool sie sind und protzen mit rädern, die sie eig nicht brauchen.
> 
> sorry aber das musste raus. war nicht böse gemeint und auf keinen hier im forum bezogen !!!! ich kenn des nur aus erfahrung ...



Also ich kann jetzt nur fuer mich sprechen:

Ich hab mir, als ich mit dem Mountainbiking angefangen hab, ein Cube Acid gekauft, mit welchem ich viel Cross Country bzw. Waldautobahn gefahren bin. Irgendwann hat es mich so arg unter dem Sattel gejuckt, dass ich mit meinem Bock ins Gelaende gefahren bin. Fand das ganze super interessant, jedoch hat es mir mein Hardtail schnell uebel genommen, ausserdem war der Federweg einfach viel zu wenig. Deswegen hab ich mir ein Lapierre Spicy gekauft und bin seitdem gluecklich und zufrieden . 
Es trifft schon zu, dass es viele gibt die mit ihren 160-180mm Waffen angeben und dann Waldautobahn fahren, aber deren Sache . Schade um das Bike


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (15. März 2009)

aber jungs, dass sollte doch jeder selbst entscheiden... die meisten die ferrari fahren können mit den teilen auch nicht umgehen...  

so ist das auf der welt


----------



## zenodur (15. März 2009)

wenn ihr schon streitet, dann in diesem fred nur in bildern

also zurück zu den ursprüngen : Zeigt her eure Cubes!


----------



## stereotom (15. März 2009)

Max-und-Moriz schrieb:


> ... die meisten die ferrari fahren können mit den teilen auch nicht umgehen...
> 
> so ist das auf der welt



Das sehe ich nicht so. Ich kenne niemanden der mit über 160mm nur auf Waldautobahnen fährt. Jeder meiner Bekannten, durch die Bank, der so ein Rad hat, macht damit, bzw. er versucht, aus dem Rad raus zu hohlen was ihm entspricht.

Es ist doch genau das was das MTBen schön macht. Jeder Fährt in seinem persönlichen Niveau und Liga, hat Spaß damit und versucht sich zu steigern. Saison für Saison.

Und noch was fürs Thema:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (15. März 2009)

mal was künstlerisches, und sogar zum thema :

hab hier eine stencil schablone von meinem bike gemacht und halt drüber gesprayed.
richtig mühe hab ich mir nich gegeben, is aber auch verdammt schwierig, dass zb die schablone nicht zu labbrig wird, weil zu viel rausgeschnitten is ... :


----------



## Ryo (15. März 2009)

Tjo und ich dachte bei uns wär der Schnee überall weg 
Naja Spurrillenfahren ist ne tolle Gleichgewichtsübung


----------



## ibinsnur (15. März 2009)

will den "dreck"anteil auch etwas erhöhen noch;

hier ein foto nachdem wir voriges jahr vom schnee am tillianer joch eingeholt wurden ...


----------



## Danielsan79 (15. März 2009)

> sondern die herren mit dem geld wollen zeigen wie cool sie sind und protzen mit rädern, die sie eig nicht brauchen.
> 
> sorry aber das musste raus. war nicht böse gemeint und auf keinen hier im forum bezogen !!!! ich kenn des nur aus erfahrung ...



Das ist doch überall so, wer Geld hat der kauft eben das beste. Brauch ein Opa einen Porsche obwohl er nie auf der Rennstrecke fährt? Ich habe ein Hardtail und was glaubst du wieviel Leute mir hier im Forum letztes Jahr ein Fully empfohlen haben, die meisten. Weil es noch einen anderen Grund gibt, ein Fully ist gemütlicher zu fahren weil natürlich die meisten Stöße besser gedämpft werden als beim Hardtail, die Wartungsfreiheit und die Beschl. war ein Punkt für die Hardtails. Ich denke es gibt viele hier die ein Fully haben und gemäßigter fahren ohne große Sprünge. Ich bin die letzten 11 Jahre gar kein Fahrrad gefahren sonder nur Auto 



> will den "dreck"anteil auch etwas erhöhen noch;
> 
> hier ein foto nachdem wir voriges jahr vom schnee am tillianer joch eingeholt wurden ...



schön auch mal ein rotes Reaction hier zu sehen !


----------



## ratko (15. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ähm ja, ich glaub dazu brauch ich nix mehr sagen  Du sollst nicht den im Überfluss vorhandenen Dreck fotografieren. Abgesehen davon hat doch Biken, zumindest in meinem Umfeld recht wenig mit cool zu tun; sonst würd ich wohl eher auch big shit o.Ä. fahren, oder??
> Am anfang galt ich eh als doof, weil ich mir statt nem roller oder sowas lieber bikes anschaff Naja, is ja auch egal.
> Meine Bemerkung kam nur, weil auf den letzten Seiten (vll. mal abgesehn von Stereotom) ausschließlich Wald und Wiesenwege, sogar Straße samt schlösser zu sehen waren. Und das auch mit Allmountainbikes, usw.. Das gab mir halt zu denken. Ich grig nämlichs kotzen wenn ich leute mit sündhaftteurren rädern, mit 140mm seh, die dann nur waldautobahn fahren, weil sie die trails für selbstmörderisch und dumm halten! Trail hat niix mit cool, sondern mit Spaß und herrausforderung zu tun! Also bitte nich die klischehafte darstellung von "pubertierenden jungs"



Kann man Roller nicht erst ab 15 fahren?
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du überhaupt schon in der Pubertät bist. Es war auch wenig Ernstes in meinem Beitrag, wobei ich denke, dass Du es auch so verstanden hast. Wenn verschiedene Generationen aufeinandertreffen, dann wird es immer etwas schwieriger einen Konsens hineinzubekommen, da auch verschiedene Interessen vorhanden sind. Für mich sind Klöster und Allmountain kein Widerspruch. Wenn Du allerdings damit anfangen würdest, Klöster zu fotografieren, müsste ich sicherlich lachen, da es einfach nicht passen würde. Übrigens, Dein MTB ist auch nicht gerade billig und Deine Fox Gabel kann ich mir auch mit 30 nicht leisten. Ich hätte mir so ein Rad als Jugendlicher niemals kaufen können, obwohl ich auch immer gearbeitet habe. Allerdings ist mein Geld für Kleidung und Partys draufgegangen, was ich keineswegs bereue. Wenn Du manche Verhaltensweisen hier nicht verstehen kannst, dann fehlt es nicht an Intelligenz, sondern an Lebenserfahrung, wöfür Du nichts kannst.
Im Ernst, wenn jeder Jugendliche so ein Hobby hätte und aufkommende Agressionen im Wald auf einem MTB abbauen würde, statt an seinen Mitmenschen, dann hätten wir eine friedlichere Gesellschaft.

Gruß


----------



## Racer87 (15. März 2009)

Wenn man so ne Diskussion anfängt, kann auch einer sagen "Fullys? Wozu Fullys? Der erste Alpencross wurde mit Hardtails gefahren!" Und da war das Wort hard noch in seinem eigentlichen Sinne zu gebrauchen. Wer braucht denn schon ne Federung?? Is doch was für Rentner.....klar gibts viele Leute, die das Potenzial ihres Bikes nie richtig nutzen werden und vielleicht nur halb so viel ausgeben müssten, aber es darf sich halt jeder kaufen, was er gern will. 

So, und jetzt wär ich mal wieder für Bilder, egal ob mit oder ohne Dreck, ob Fully oder Hardtail, ob auf der Straße oder im Wald. Hauptsache, es steh irgendwo CUBE drauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (15. März 2009)

Entscheidet doch einfach selbst was ihr wie, wann und wo ihr mit was auch immer mit einem Bike fahrt. Diese ewige Klassifizierung, blödes Einheitsdenken, es gibt auch ein Leben hinter dem eigenen Tellerrand. Etwas Toleranz hat noch nie geschadet. Einzelne Faktoren zu finden warum der natürlich reiche Alte mit dem 7000eu Bike nur die verhassten Waldautobahnen im Flachland befährt könnten ganze Buchbände füllen. Genauso warum die ältesten Leute die unnützesten Autos haben, ganz einfach sie können es 
Entscheidet einfach selbst. 
Ich weise noch einmal auf  hin.

Ach ja ein Trail  (konnt ich mir nicht ersparen nen Bild zu machen, krass das man das mit nem HT mit nur 80mm Federweg fahren kann)


----------



## Racer87 (15. März 2009)

Du musst ja ne super Fahrtechnik haben, wenn du den Trail mit nem Hardtail fährst. 
Aber deine Sattelposition geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. März 2009)

Eben, das geht eben nur auf Grund dieser ungewöhnlichen Sattelposition


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. März 2009)

Ich sehe die ganze Diskusion für überflüssig,sollte sich jeder so austoben wie er es für richtig hält.Aber im Wald und nicht hier im Forum,ist doch völlig egal obs Rad 1000 oder 3000 Euro kostet hauptsache ist doch das jeder Spass damit hat.Und ob man Forstwege fährt oder sein Rad richtig dreckig macht und nur Trails fährt sollte man doch jeden selber überlassen.Finde schöne Fotos von Cubes doch viel schöner,als hier Diskusionen zu führen ob Jung oder alt,Geld oder Poser.In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (15. März 2009)

Recht hat er der wurzelhopser


----------



## stereotom (15. März 2009)

Ich finde, dass es doch auch dazu gehört über diese Themen zu reden. Weils einfach interessant ist. Und genau das mag ich an dem Fred hier, dass es doch recht locker zugeht und man nicht gleich an den Pranger gestellt wird wenn man mal offtopic postet. Und simmer doch mal ehrlich, posen gehört doch immer dazu, egal welche Fahrweise. Das findet man bei jedem Sport.


----------



## Pausenaugust (15. März 2009)

Na, ja...bei uns liegt noch soviel Schnee, daß an ein: im Wald fahren nicht zu denken ist, deswegen schau ich daß ich auf der Strasse einige Kalorien verbrenne und schonmal Höhenmeter sammle:
Nach möglichkeit Täglich: 35KM/ 600 HM/ 21KM/H schnitt bis zum "Marktredwitzer Haus" :


----------



## Pausenaugust (15. März 2009)

Na, ja...bei uns liegt noch soviel Schnee, daß an ein: im Wald fahren nicht zu denken ist, deswegen schau ich daß ich auf der Strasse einige Kalorien verbrenne und schonmal Höhenmeter sammle:
Nach möglichkeit Täglich: 35KM/ 600 HM/ 21KM/H schnitt bis zum "Marktredwitzer Haus" :


----------



## speedy76 (15. März 2009)

@Barbarissima

jaup das is Burg Hohenzollern

Der Aussichtspunkt liegt momentan hinter einer 10m langen Wasserdurchfahrt


----------



## Giant XTC (15. März 2009)

Ich dachte ich bin hier im Foto Thread und nicht bei den Diskussionstanten. Immer locker bleiben!

Da ich mal wieder vergessen hatte die Kamera mit auf Tour zu nehmen hier halt ein paar Fotos nach dem Baden mit Haarewaschen im Garten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (15. März 2009)

mal back to topic...

bin zuerst eine Strecke gefahren die man mir empfohlen hat (39km, ~350hm ) war der absolute Schuss in den Ofen, Rad wurde noch nicht einmal dreckig dafür aber das:

Würfel trifft Würfel



(wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, kommt auch noch der Rest der Beschriftung ab)

und weil ich dann doch enttäuscht war, bin ich dann noch eine andere Strecke gefahren, zwar nicht so lang, dafür aber abwechslungsreicher und viel interessanter und gerade einmal ~2km von der Haustür entfernt


----------



## rockshox12 (15. März 2009)

@ speedy76

Von welchem Berg aus ist denn die Sicht auf die Hohenzollern


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. März 2009)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


>



die reflektoren, schutzbleche braucht man nicht ! ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und der sattel passt nich ganz zum bike ...



Giant XTC schrieb:


>



dein bike ist absolut perfekt !!!!! hastn guten gescmack,

man beachte die details : kugelrunde ventilkappen , is aber ne coole idee - aber was macht der apple aufkleber am schutzblech ???


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (15. März 2009)

Hallo bin neu hier!

Hab seit ca. 3Wochen mein neues bike ein CUBE LTD CC 09! Bin leider erst 4 mal gefahren wegen dem sch.... Schnee! Gestern bin ich die erste große runde gefahren! 
44KM 800HM! Leider überwiegend straße! Heute gings leider nicht hat ne ganzen tag geregnet! Hoffe das ich morgen auf arbeit fahren kann!

Und zum thema Lieferschwierigkeiten von Cube hab 3 Wochen gewartet auf mein bike!





















JUST FOR FUN


----------



## Giant XTC (15. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!

...und der Appleaufkleber hat da einfach so gut hingepasst. Jetzt habe ich einfach meine beiden Hobbies (neben Familie, Job,...) zusammengefügt.

Und lass mal dem Pausenaugust seine Reflektoren, den schönen Sattel, das Fahrradschloss und die Schutzbleche. Wenn der damit täglich 35km fährt wird das mit dem Zeug schon funktionieren.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## stereotom (15. März 2009)

@Pausenaugust

Was hast du denn an deinem Helm? Ist das ein Rückspiegel? Find ich ne tolle Idee wenns so ist.


----------



## beuze1 (15. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> @Pausenaugust
> 
> Was hast du denn an deinem Helm? Ist das ein Rückspiegel? Find ich ne tolle Idee wenns so ist.



ja das ist ein Rückspiegel..
da kann er sehn wenn ER den Seitenständer verloren hat..

an der halterung für die Pudelmütze häckelt ER noch..


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2009)

So heut bin ich Trails gesurft 
Aber weil iiiiiirgendjemand die Kamera dabei hatte, allerdings den Akku vergessen hatte, musste die doofe Handycam herhalten. Ich versprech euch nnoch viel bessere Action bilder. Sofern ich mal an den Akku denk 



Es wollte hooch hinaus 



Ich selbst bin heute nochmal auf dem Altitude unterwegs gewesen, weil ich mein Cube verleihen musste. Allerdings nur an eine person meines vertrauens


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2009)

eins hät ich da noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (15. März 2009)

*wer war das..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Bild vom 8.3




und von Heute




ich will eine Antwort...
Saubande..


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. März 2009)

Häh???? sie haben die Stange verstellt??????


----------



## volki3 (15. März 2009)

Das war der Frühling der Hoffentlich bald kommt


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (15. März 2009)

Dein schneemann is in denn urlaub wo es kälter ist! Weil bei uns ja zum glück endlich der frühling kommt!

Gruß!

JUST FOR FUN


----------



## schlupp (15. März 2009)

Mensch! Da rechts sind doch die Spuren. Geh mal nach. Dann findest du ihn bestimmt ;-)

So long
SChlupp


----------



## stereotom (15. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja das ist ein Rückspiegel..
> da kann er sehn wenn ER den Seitenständer verloren hat..
> 
> an der halterung für die Pudelmütze häckelt ER noch..





Ich lach mich schlapp. Ist aber doch echt ne coole Idee. Ich bau mir glaub auch sowas an meinen CC-Helm für längere Touren mit meiner Freundin. Die will immer hinter mir fahren und immer zurücksehen ist auch nicht so dolle. Grad im schwierigen Gelände...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (15. März 2009)

*******!!!!
Das gibst ja Wirklich 

http://www.fahrradteile.com-onlineshop.com/onlineshop/product_info.php?products_id=2020

Aich wern Verrückt


----------



## cubedriver78 (15. März 2009)

@Andi 3001  Hey was war das gestern und heute für ein schöner Tag bei uns
War auch auf den Trails surfen...hat mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht ohne den Schnee
Ein Bild habe ich auch mit dem Handy geschossen



Demnächst gehen wir mal wieder zusammen auf Tour mit mac80,BJ80...

Gruß


----------



## zykone (15. März 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Ich sehe die ganze Diskusion für überflüssig,sollte sich jeder so austoben wie er es für richtig hält.Aber im Wald und nicht hier im Forum,ist doch völlig egal obs Rad 1000 oder 3000 Euro kostet hauptsache ist doch das jeder Spass damit hat.Und ob man Forstwege fährt oder sein Rad richtig dreckig macht und nur Trails fährt sollte man doch jeden selber überlassen.Finde schöne Fotos von Cubes doch viel schöner,als hier Diskusionen zu führen ob Jung oder alt,Geld oder Poser.In diesem Sinne.



 Sehe ich auch so!!


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *wer war das..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ähm... ich wars  Hab ihn weggefönt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er war einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber damit es keine Tränen gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- hier ist Ersatz


----------



## Giant XTC (16. März 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> *******!!!!
> Das gibst ja Wirklich
> 
> http://www.fahrradteile.com-onlineshop.com/onlineshop/product_info.php?products_id=2020
> ...



Gibt es den auch in digital?


----------



## Pausenaugust (16. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> die reflektoren, schutzbleche braucht man nicht ! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf dem Sattel sitz ich aber Super....und wenn ich fahr, dann sieht man ihn sowieso nicht
Das Schutzblech hab ich, weil ich es HASSE mit einem Stinktierstreifen rumzueiern
Die Reflektoren sind zu meiner Sicherheit!!

Viele Grüße 
Alex


----------



## Pausenaugust (16. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> @Pausenaugust
> 
> Was hast du denn an deinem Helm? Ist das ein Rückspiegel? Find ich ne tolle Idee wenns so ist.



Jupp...ist ein Spiegel, ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig und das Org. Klebeband taucht nix...aber für 8 vom Fahrrad Richter geht das ding in Ordnung.....ich geb Ihn nicht mehr her


----------



## Pausenaugust (16. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja das ist ein Rückspiegel..
> da kann er sehn wenn ER den Seitenständer verloren hat..
> 
> an der halterung für die Pudelmütze häckelt ER noch..




Du schmeißt dein Rad lieber in den Dreck...........

Ich hab lieber nen Ständer 
Und die Mütz hab ich unterm Helm 

Guß
Alex


----------



## regenrohr (16. März 2009)

da hätte ich auch gerade einmal eine Frage:

Ist das eine Halterung für eine Kamera?






meine Halterung ist sehr bescheiden und speziell bei etwas holprigen Abfahrten nicht das Wahre und die Helmkamera ist auch Mist, da sie sie zu oft sich einfach ausschaltet....


----------



## Pausenaugust (16. März 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> da hätte ich auch gerade einmal eine Frage:
> 
> Ist das eine Halterung für eine Kamera?
> 
> ...


Nee, für ne Tasche...will ich aber schon ewig abmachen

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnguidedMissile (16. März 2009)

Pausenaugust, you made my day!


----------



## flox93 (16. März 2009)

ich habs cube xms 2009


----------



## audioTom (16. März 2009)

flox93 schrieb:


> ich habs cube xms 2009


 

Und wo ist das Bild?


----------



## rockshox12 (16. März 2009)

flox93 schrieb:


> ich habs cube xms 2009


Na Supii 

dann bin ich nicht mehr der einzigste mit nem Cube XMS hier 


back to TOpic


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. März 2009)

So und da der Regen der seit Samstag Abend hier zugange war mal aufgehört hat nochn paar Bilder 




Über Sieben Brücken Teil 1:




Sieht fast wie nen Trail aus, nur ohne Berg




Anti Trail Bauwerke, Danke das über meinem Trail nen gut 2m breiter Fahrradweg gebaut wurde hust (aber zum Rasen echt klasse *g*)




Das ist nicht das besungene Haus von diesem Peter Fox Schwachkopf 




Weg am Beetzsee (danach ohne Bild: Brücke Nr. 7  )

Gruß HK


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2009)

Peter Fox ist kein Schwachkopf ;-)


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (16. März 2009)

Bei uns hat es ne ganzen tag geregnet! Deshalb konnte ich net auf Arbeit bzw nach der arbeit fahren! Hoffe das is Wetter besser wird soll ja aber angeblich wieder schnee geben! 





GRUß von LTD CC-Racer

JUST FOR FUN


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

So heute war quasi auch mal eine kleine Tour möglich 

Mit Schmutzfänger ,



ohne Schmutzfängerdingens,



und mit Rettungsgerät und Schmutzdingenskirschen 



Alle Bilder sind an einem meiner Homebase nahegelegen Gewässer entstanden


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2009)

Der Zürichsee 

Die roten Felgen sehen richtig klasse aus  und passen so gut zum Lämpchen  


*Ich muss noch eine Vorhersage machen*: Richtet euch bitte auf den nächsten Wintereinbruch ein, ich habe mal wieder die Spikes runter gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (16. März 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> @ speedy76
> 
> Von welchem Berg aus ist denn die Sicht auf die Hohenzollern



das ist der überlaufene von Albstadt Onstmettingen aus. Am Wochenende is da die Hölle los. Lohnt sich aber trotzdem der Ausblick!!


----------



## marco_m (16. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Alle Bilder sind an einem meiner Homebase nahegelegen Gewässer entstanden


 
Das isch d'Fähre Horge-Meile, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Das isch d'Fähre Horge-Meile, oder?



Treffer, versenkt 

da weiss ich jetzt ja bei wem ich melde um den Pfannstil, Hörnli, Schnebelhorn und Kreuzegg zu erkunden


----------



## rockshox12 (16. März 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> das ist der überlaufene von Albstadt Onstmettingen aus. Am Wochenende is da die Hölle los. Lohnt sich aber trotzdem der Ausblick!!


Ah okay, dann fährst du sicher auch beim Albstadt Classic mit oder?


----------



## Nordschleifer (16. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich muss noch eine Vorhersage machen*: Richtet euch bitte auf den nächsten Wintereinbruch ein, ich habe mal wieder die Spikes runter gemacht



Mensch Bärbel... was machst du nur für Sachen? 

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/18/12/04/30/18120430.html

Gruss
Rene


----------



## acid-driver (16. März 2009)

genau, pack deine spikes gefälligst wieder drauf, wir wollen gutes wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (16. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Treffer, versenkt
> 
> da weiss ich jetzt ja bei wem ich melde um den Pfannstil, Hörnli, Schnebelhorn und Kreuzegg zu erkunden



Ja klar 
Leider bin ich aber in nächster Zeit noch nicht Einsatzbereit :-(


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2009)

Nordschleifer schrieb:


> Mensch Bärbel... was machst du nur für Sachen?
> 
> http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/18/12/04/30/18120430.html
> 
> ...


 


acid-driver schrieb:


> genau, pack deine spikes gefälligst wieder drauf, wir wollen gutes wetter...


 

Ich bin fassungslos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann mach ich sie eben wieder drauf


----------



## acid-driver (16. März 2009)

wo wir gerade bei reifen sind...

möchte gerne bei guten wetter meine neue errungenschaft weiter austesten.





fährt sich bis jetzt hervorragend!


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

was ist das für ein modell


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. März 2009)




----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2009)

sehr schick das Titan, da macht sich ja doch etwas der Neid breit


----------



## acid-driver (16. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was ist das für ein modell



schwalbe rocket ron 2.4


was wiegt das titan-elite?


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. März 2009)

Ja, Ti-Rahmen sind doch immer was tolles! Auch wenn ich es an einigen Stellen anders aufbauen würde, siehts nich schlecht aus, schließe mich an, was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. März 2009)

10,8 kg
Größter Brocken sind die Laufräder. Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind nicht leicht, aber eben Titan-Prestigeteile. 
LRS ist geplant. Entweder Chris King Naben oder Acros. ZTR Olympic und DT Revolution. 
Vor allen Dingen will ich kein Plastik an dem Rad. Rahmen 20 " inkl. Steuersatzlagerschalen wiegt 1560 g, also sehr ordentlich.


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. März 2009)

Die zukünftige Laufradwahl klingt gut, solang es nicht mit dem Rot übertrieben wird (Naben, Nippel oder so). 
Irgendwie fällt mir nur jedesmal bei Titan ein, da müsste doch ne 950 xtr Gruppe dran  Nur glaub wäre dann wieder zu klassich und nur bedingt leicht. 

HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (16. März 2009)

Sehr geil wäre rot zu blau. CK Innenlager, Naben + Steuersatz. Die paar roten Eloxteile gegen blaue tauschen. 
Bin ein großer Fan der 95x-Gruppe. Aber die neue XT schaltet einfach sehr gut und Scheibenbremsen haben deutlich mehr Reserven als V-Brakes, vor allem bei Nässe. Btw. hat der Rahmen eh keine Cantisockel *g


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. März 2009)

Weiß nich, würde mich auf eine Farbe einpendeln, doch ja klar Blau+Titan ist auch was schickes. Nagut man kann ja trotzdem mit der "alten" XTR fahren und fremd bremsen Stichwort Hope oder was auch immer. Das wäre glaub ich mein optisches Optimum 
( Mal abgesehen davon das solch auswüchse bei mir noch einige Jahre warten müssen -> Student, dann gibts zum Dipl erstmal nen Kocmo  )


----------



## barbarissima (17. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Peter Fox ist kein Schwachkopf ;-)


 
Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## UnguidedMissile (17. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung


 
off topic:

Who the **** is Peter Fox?


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2009)

UnguidedMissile schrieb:


> off topic:
> 
> Who the **** is Peter Fox?


 
Peter Fox ist einer der Frontsänger von Seed welcher auch Solo unterwegs ist


----------



## cubedriver78 (17. März 2009)

UnguidedMissile schrieb:


> off topic:
> 
> Who the **** is Peter Fox?




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMqIuAJ92tM"]YouTube - Peter Fox - Haus am See - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. März 2009)

Hab ichs doch gewusst, massig Hörer auch hier. Nur damit keiner da zu dem obrigen Haus pilgert, musste ich meine Meinung zur Musik mal dazu setzen. Warum weshalb ich ihn (  +musik) nicht ab kann werd ich hier nicht schildern, würde nen bissl Text bedeuten der hier nicht her gehört und auch eh keinen interessiert 

so on -> ende Offtopic ->auf zum Biken


----------



## regenrohr (17. März 2009)

Heute mal das angenehme Wetter genutzt und den Litermont Sagenweg gefahren. Rückblickend recht einfacher Weg mit wenigen interessanten Passagen, dafür kulturell ganz nett...

An einer der 3 Weiden die man überqueren muss....






Einer der wenigen interessanteren Abschnitte


----------



## ratko (17. März 2009)

Von gestern:

Bärenschlössle Stuttgart:





Birkenkopf mit Blick auf Stuttgart:













Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (17. März 2009)

ich wohne höher wie euer "berg" da is - bin aber nicht aus den bergen, und die berge bei uns sind auch nur hügel ... 
aber trozdem muhaha *lol*


----------



## Racer87 (17. März 2009)

Was hat Peter Fox in diesem Thread verloren??? Bitte, bitte, bitte zeigt irgendwelche Bilder, so lang da Bikes oder sowas drauf zu sehen ist, aber doch kein Video von dem "Musiker"


----------



## trek 6500 (17. März 2009)

--- das  war doch nur ne ausnahmen , weil einer den net kannte .... hab gnade mit dem einsteller des vids ....


----------



## volki3 (17. März 2009)

Gude.

Da ich heute mal um 14 Uhr Feierabend hatte! Also, nichts wie aufs Radl  














Gruß
Volki


----------



## Nibbelspanner (17. März 2009)

bisschen offtopic schadet nie

bringt abwechslung...haus am see lalalaaa


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2009)

Sind schon verdächtig viele Cubes mit kirchlichen Symbolen in diesem Fred  
Sollte mir das zu denken geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (17. März 2009)

Okay! Bei der nächsten Tour suche ich mit einen anderen Hintergrund?!


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Heute mal das angenehme Wetter genutzt und den Litermont Sagenweg gefahren. Rückblickend recht einfacher Weg mit wenigen interessanten Passagen, dafür kulturell ganz nett...
> 
> An einer der 3 Weiden die man überqueren muss....
> 
> ...




Einfach? Wenig intressante Passagn?
Da kenne ich aber einen anderen Sagenweg ;-)


----------



## regenrohr (18. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Einfach? Wenig intressante Passagn?
> Da kenne ich aber einen anderen Sagenweg ;-)



Bin nur den normalen Wanderweg gefahren und der war in meinen Augen, vorallem im Hinblick auf andere Wege hier in der Region (z.B. die Höhentour oder der 2-Täler Weg in Weiskirchen, Lückner Weg) doch eher monoton und kaum anspruchsvoll und die wenigen Passagen (die für Reiter ja auch nicht geeignet sind) wo der Weg bisschen schmaler war, waren da schon die Ausnahme....

Aber aufgrund der Spuren im Boden, wird dort scheinbar öfters geradelt....


----------



## robert.vienna (18. März 2009)

Hat noch keiner ein 2009er Cube das er der Community zeigen möchte?

Wäre gespannt auf Fotos und Fahreindrücke zB. vom neuen Stereo ...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (18. März 2009)

Bitte sehr. AMS 100 Pro XT (anderer LRS)



Hier noch mit dem originalen LRS:


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (18. März 2009)

Hier nochmal für dich, obwohl ichs schon mal gepostet hab...wünsche allen Freunden des Würfels einen schönen Tag....ab in Wald.... ach so ams 125 xt


----------



## robert.vienna (18. März 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Bitte sehr. AMS 100 Pro XT (anderer LRS)



Geil. 2 verschiedene Flaschenhalterungen, je nach Flaschenfarbe oder zum Anlaß passend? Sehr schick! 

Was war der Grund für den Wechsel des LRS? Schlechte Testberichte gelesen?


----------



## robert.vienna (18. März 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für dich, obwohl ichs schon mal gepostet hab... ams 125 xt



Ah super danke hab ich nicht gesehen.

Genau dieses Modell werd ich mir wahrscheinlich auch zulegen. Wie sind Deine Fahreindrücke? Bist mit den SLX-Schalthebeln zufrieden?


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (18. März 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für dich, obwohl ichs schon mal gepostet hab...wünsche allen Freunden des Würfels einen schönen Tag....ab in Wald.... ach so ams 125 xt


 
Jou, und genau das hab ich heute gemacht 
Anbei ein paar Bilder davon 












AMS 125, komplett xtr, Magura Marta Bremsen, vo. 205mm, hi. 180mm, Mod. 09., Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon OS, Vorbau Syntace F119, Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon.


----------



## Barney_1 (18. März 2009)

Von heute Nachmittag,ist zwar nur ein Handybild aber besser wie nichts,
war top Wetter, fast alles trocken und um die 10 Grad 





Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (18. März 2009)

*ist das schon der Frühling* *?*


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2009)

Jetzt fährt der Beuze die Frühlingsboten über den Haufen


----------



## HILLKILLER (18. März 2009)

Alo irgendwie grünt es bei uns noch nicht so arg.

Zwar mehr Landschafts- und Wegebilder aber nen Würfel ist auch ab und an zu finden 

Tourdaten: 55km, 278hm, (hier wirkt sich der Sand aus)...nur. 24,9 Schnitt





Getarnt...





Immer zwischen den Spargelfeldern entlang





Super Weg, teilweise mit Löchern drin wo Kleinwagen drin verschwinden würden 





Waldbau, endlich "Waldautobahnen"


----------



## robert.vienna (18. März 2009)

Cube AMS125 XTR schrieb:


>



Wahnsinns-Bike.

Was hast Du da für eine Abstützung zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr? Die AMS-Rahmen haben das doch normalerweise nicht ...  Ist das eine Übergröße?


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (18. März 2009)

Übergröße nicht, aber ein 22" Rahmen.
Bei den 22 Zollern ist das Original.


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. März 2009)

schaut aba doof aus


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (18. März 2009)

War heute auch unterwegs auf eine kleine Feierabend Runde!
Herrliches Wetter zum biken!
15KM 300HM waren es nur! Hab auch Bilder gemacht!
Soll ja morgen und übermorgen wieder schnee geben!














Gruß an alle Biker!

JUST FOR FUN


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2009)

Soo, heute haben wir mal die Handy Bilder mit ner gescheiten Kamera gemacht! Was rauskam gefälllt mir:


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Alo irgendwie grünt es bei uns noch nicht so arg.
> 
> Zwar mehr Landschafts- und Wegebilder aber nen Würfel ist auch ab und an zu finden
> 
> Tourdaten: 55km, 278hm, (hier wirkt sich der Sand aus)...nur. 24,9 Schnitt



Mal eine Frage: Das ist schon die zweite längere Tour, die du mit so wenig Hm angibst. Hast du bei dir keine Berge? Oder ist die Tour extra als GA1-Einheit geplant?
Wenn ich bei mir im Ort starte und über den ersten Hügel will, dann hab ich direkt schon mal 100 hm auf dem Tacho. 
Leichte Touren haben bei uns in der Eifel so 500-800 hm. Siehe www.jmr-biking.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (18. März 2009)

Die Region um Berlin sollte eigentlich schon alles sagen. Berg ist hier eh anders definiert, laut Kartenmaterial sind hier herum einige "Berge" mit ca. 80hm. von daher ist es schwer Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Also sehe bei uns ist es absolut Flach und auch im Umkreis von 50km gehts max auf 200hm. Dafür gibt es aber viele Seen, Flüsse und Wälder (18% der Stadtfläche meines Heimatortes bestehen aus Wasser ca.4000 von 20000ha (www.stadt-brb.de)) 
Aber hier trainiert man nicht am Berg sondern in Sand *g* denn umsomehr es Sommer heißt is es normal das die Wege ehr einem Strand ähneln, und man im besten Fall mindestens 5cm einsinkt ( daher fahr ich auch keine stark profilierten Reifen  )

Hoffe das reicht als Erklärung


----------



## chrifisch (18. März 2009)

So Leute, ab heute Würfel ich auch mit.


----------



## HILLKILLER (18. März 2009)

Die Farbgebung fand ich schon auf der Eutobike sehr Klasse, schönes Rad, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2009)

ich finds auch ganz ordentlich! aber ich find die blaue gabel is schon fast zu viel!!


----------



## maybrik (18. März 2009)

Eines von gestern!! Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht, richtig Rad zu fahren.
Ich hoffe das ich das Bild nun richtig hab, sonst müsst ihr euren Comp. drehen


----------



## trek 6500 (18. März 2009)

@andy : schöne bilder !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (18. März 2009)

@robert.vienna
Den blauen Flaschenhalter habe ich im Zuge des kleinen Umbaus mit montiert, passt von der Farbe besser. Zum LRS: ich brauchte für ein anderes Rad einen LRS und habe halt einen besseren gekauft und ihn dem besseren Bike spendiert. Der original LRS läuft jetzt da:


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Die Region um Berlin sollte eigentlich schon alles sagen. Berg ist hier eh anders definiert, laut Kartenmaterial sind hier herum einige "Berge" mit ca. 80hm. von daher ist es schwer Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Also sehe bei uns ist es absolut Flach und auch im Umkreis von 50km gehts max auf 200hm. Dafür gibt es aber viele Seen, Flüsse und Wälder (18% der Stadtfläche meines Heimatortes bestehen aus Wasser ca.4000 von 20000ha (www.stadt-brb.de))
> Aber hier trainiert man nicht am Berg sondern in Sand *g* denn umsomehr es Sommer heißt is es normal das die Wege ehr einem Strand ähneln, und man im besten Fall mindestens 5cm einsinkt ( daher fahr ich auch keine stark profilierten Reifen  )
> 
> Hoffe das reicht als Erklärung



Ja, Erklärung reicht. Ziemlich viel Wasser rund um Brandenburg. Klar Touren um Seen fahre ich auch immer gerne. Aber da sind mir die Abfahrten bei mir in der Eifel lieber. Zum Glück liegen die Maare recht hoch, also hab ich beides Wasser und Berge. 
In einer Bike Zeitung war letztens mal so ein Bericht über eine Rennen am Strand. Scheint doch recht anstrengend zu sein. Die fuhren auch Reifen ohne Profil.


----------



## HILLKILLER (18. März 2009)

Klar Berge sind was tolles, eigentlich hätte doch die Eiszeit hier auch nen paar mehr Hügel im Schwarzwaldformat formieren können, solange die Seen und die Strände bleiben. Aber genug OT


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (18. März 2009)

Juhu ihr Würfelfreunde, ich hoffe ihr hattet 2 tolle sonnige Trailreiche Downhill/Uphill CC/Allmountian Freeride/Downhilltage.... 

Ich hatte 2 Tage 71 Km 1385 hm es war so geilllllllll!!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (19. März 2009)

in den letzten 2Tagen sind es bei mir 117km und 1750hm geworden, nur Bilder gibt es im Moment keine, meine Digikam ist defekt,vielleicht hat ja jemand einen guten Tipp was eine neue betrifft.

Happy Trails


----------



## tobone (19. März 2009)

Also wenn du eine Kompakte suchst: Ich bin mit der Fujifilm Finepix Z100 ganz zufrieden. Läßt sich auch gut mit einer Hand bedienen, Klappe aufschieben und schon bereit. Macht gute Bilder und recht schnelle Auslösezeit.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Bayer (19. März 2009)

hier mal noch bilder von meinem 15,XX Kilo Panzer von heute. die nächsten tage kommt noch ein neuer steuersatz, dann baut es vorne nicht mehr so hoch u ich kann den vorbau wieder drehen.


----------



## chrifisch (19. März 2009)

@Bayer 

sehr schöne Fotos.... auch auf deiner HP


----------



## DJJense (19. März 2009)

Hier mal was von heute morgen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/djjensen/3367063771/


----------



## Bayer (19. März 2009)

schick das steht bei mir auch noch auf der einkaufsliste,w obei ich im moment mehr zum race tendiere. nur grad hab ich das angebot fürn imac bekommen. denk das neue rad wartet noch bis 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2009)

@bayer : ...schöne bilder und SEEEHR schöner würfel !!!!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. März 2009)

jap du hast'n hammergeiles bike !!!!


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2009)

schöne Bilder  Mein Cube ist gerade ausgewaidet und hoffentlich in einer Woche wieder fahrbereit ......


----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2009)

Ich werfe auch mal ein freundliches *





SCHÖNE BILDER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*in die Runde 

Für Andy setze ich noch *BESONDERS* vorne dran 



Und beuze, 
du kannst die Spikes wieder drauf machen und über die Krokusse ein Eimerchen stülpen. Am Wochenende ist der Winter wieder da


----------



## Ryo (19. März 2009)

Sodala, bombiges Wetter heute! Da gings mal etwas länger zu Sache
Insgesamt 71,3 Km davon ca 20km Straße und Feldweg, der Rest purer Spaß auf WA und Trails  (HM kann ich leider nix sagen, konnte mir noch kein so n Hightechgerät leisten )
Hier is laut Täfelchen mal n Jagdflugzeug runtergekommen, schade keine Wrackteile mehr da 





Hier im Welzheimer Wald:





Nochmal Welzheim, ich dachte dicke Eier, wäre ein rein männliches Problem:





Bei solchen Passagen bin ich doch etwas neidisch auf Babsi oder Andi3k1^^:





Am Limes gings eng her:





Morgens halb10, Pause muss sein 





Anscheinend sind in Lorch jetzt auch "Bauarbeiter" unterwegs Bitte meldet euch 






Kurz vor Lorch dann:





Last one, Richtung Hohenstaufen (danach machte cam schlapp):






So jetzt seid ihr erlöst


----------



## acid-driver (19. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...die Spikes wieder drauf machen...




lass du die bloß drauf bärbel, wir wollen gutes wetter


----------



## volki3 (19. März 2009)

@Ryo 
schönes Bike und schöne Bilder


----------



## beuze1 (19. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und beuze,
> du kannst die Spikes wieder drauf machen und über die Krokusse ein Eimerchen stülpen. Am Wochenende ist der Winter wieder da



wehe Du hast Recht..
hab schon ne 110 km Tour geplant..
(Länge: 110,0 km | Höhe: 1969 m | 07:30 h:m | 08.07.2007)


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. März 2009)

@Ryo:
echt klasse Weg hast du da. Dazu nochn Cube was will man mehr 

Heute erspar ich euch Bilder, da ich einfach zu faul zu war *g* Außerdem gabs nich viel zu sehen. Außer nen Biker (also ich) der es auf den riesigen 102m hohen "Berg" geschaft hat, und sich danach in der ausgedehnten Moor und Seenlandschaft drumrum gut verfahren hat (Wege sind noch nicht befahrbar...überschwemmt) und fast 15km wieder zurück fahren konnte, natürlich mit Küstenartigen Wind von vorn. Macht Heut 69km, 356hm.

HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2009)

@ Ryo:
Habe mein Lob über die Bilder eins zu früh abgeschickt. Gilt auch für dich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







beuze1 schrieb:


> wehe Du hast Recht..
> hab schon ne 110 km Tour geplant..
> (Länge: 110,0 km | Höhe: 1969 m | 07:30 h:m | 08.07.2007)


 
Du bist zu spät dran, die Tour ist schon vorbei


----------



## Ryo (19. März 2009)

Hm ja eigentlich darf ich mich ned beschweren, hier mangelts dem Biker eigentlich an nix Aber mir mangelts definitiv an einem (v.a. heute) FEDERWEG


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. März 2009)

So viel Bilder dann will ich auch mal.


















Nächstes mal auch mit schönen Bildern aus dem Wald.


----------



## beuze1 (19. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Du bist zu spät dran, die Tour ist schon vorbei



Frau kann Touren auch Nachfahren...
Mann auch..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.


----------



## cube x (19. März 2009)

Mein LTD Pro nach dem ersten Ausritt mit neuer Manitou Black Gabel,die Rockshox Tora SL die original dran war hat mein Händler mir kulanterweise gegen die Manitou ausgetauscht( Dankeschön!!!).Die Tora machte von Anfang an Probleme,war bestimmt eine Montagsgabel,der Händler hat auch mehrmals vergeblich versucht sie instandzusetzen.
Ich habe den Eindruck die Manitou wäre besser,optisch sowieso...
MfG


----------



## Ryo (19. März 2009)

Verflixt ich brauchn Stereo XD. Keiner eins zu verschenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. März 2009)

Und ich will noch ein zweitrad: ein fritzzl
Danke bärbel....Leuts, könnt ihr mir mal für meine Bilder ne kritik geben. ich will nämlich demnächst des öfteren action bilder machen und brauch anregungen und tipps...also bitte mal scharf angucken und verbesserungswünsche aufschreiben- Danke


----------



## acid-driver (19. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


>



das gefällt mir sehr gut. müsste nur noch etwas nachgearbeitet werden. oder direkt ne andere ausleuchtung.

ansonsten guck, dass du alles im goldenen schnitt hinbekommst, dann wirkts etwas harmonischer.


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. März 2009)

nicht schlecht, die location gefällt mir persönlich aber nich ganz so gut, und am fototechnischen geht auch noch was (bez. unschärfe, rauschen ...) ich hab aber das gleiche problem, also denk dir nichts.

hast du vlt irgendwie ein photoprogramm, dass du's vlt noch bearbeitest, da kann man sehr viel rausholen !!!


----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Und ich will noch ein zweitrad: ein fritzzl
> Danke bärbel....Leuts, könnt ihr mir mal für meine Bilder ne kritik geben. ich will nämlich demnächst des öfteren action bilder machen und brauch anregungen und tipps...also bitte mal scharf angucken und verbesserungswünsche aufschreiben- Danke


 
Mir gefällt das auch gut. Aber mit satteren Farben und ein bisschen zugeschnitten kommt es noch besser


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. März 2009)

das bild is unscharf. in der hektik hab ich den autofokus zu nem manuellen gem,acht und nicht drangedacht...naja, passiert


----------



## volki3 (19. März 2009)

Hab auch ein Action Bild von mir gefunden 
Okay, es ist leider kein Cube


----------



## crush-er (19. März 2009)

@bayer: Geiles Bike - Geile Bilder !!!!!!!

@Ryo:   Sieht gut aus, die Strecke und ebenfalls schöne Bilder. Den find ich besonders gut:












@andi:  Action-Bilder sind halt schon schwieriger, zwecks schärfe und richtige belichtung und richtig ruhig halten. Übung macht da wohl den Meister. Ansonsten find ich deine bilder meist sehr gelungen.

Grüße


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. März 2009)

Ich mag ein Cube "FRITZZL" des mit meinem AMS inzest macht !!! dann hab ich schwupps-die-wupps 10 cubes ...

war ein wortwitz ^^  hehe


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. März 2009)

Mhm, die story is aber leider net soo lustig.. Aber fritzz+ams = stereo?


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. März 2009)

nö die story is wirklich gar nich lustig !!! 
aber ich konnt mich nicht halten einen selbererfundenen witz zu posten ! 

also soll bitte nich als verarschung von dem fall angesehn werden - is halt ein cube-insider ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (19. März 2009)

@ freeride_bogl
Wenn du dann schwupps-die-wupps die 10 cubes hast?
Also, ich würd dann eins nehmen


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. März 2009)

naaaatürlich !!! - aba denk blos nich du bekommst es geschenkt !!!


----------



## regenrohr (19. März 2009)

heute mal wieder 'ne kleine Runde gedreht (31,6km, 520hm [und das im Saarland]). Bilder vom Rad gibts keine, da wir die Abfahrten gefilmt haben...

da gings zuerst hoch und dann anschließend gleich wieder runter... abgesehen von zerkratzen Armen war es klasse






und einen kurzen Abstecher zu Grimburg haben wir auch getan....







barbarissima schrieb:


>



manchmal ist weniger mehr und ich finde im Gegensatz zu dem normalen Bild von ihm, dieses nur verschlimmbessert (Unscharf, die Personen differenzieren sich nicht vom Hintergrund, Abendröte etwas zu stark, etc.)....


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. März 2009)

das war nämlich mein problem - das absetzten vom hintergrund. etc. ist nämlich bearbeiutet, nur nicht allzu grob-


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (19. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Ah super danke hab ich nicht gesehen.
> 
> Genau dieses Modell werd ich mir wahrscheinlich auch zulegen. Wie sind Deine Fahreindrücke? Bist mit den SLX-Schalthebeln zufrieden?



ja die Schaltung schaltet wie bekloppt!!!!!sanft wie Senft!!!!


----------



## Nibbelspanner (19. März 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> hier mal noch bilder von meinem 15,XX Kilo Panzer von heute. die nächsten tage kommt noch ein neuer steuersatz, dann baut es vorne nicht mehr so hoch u ich kann den vorbau wieder drehen.


 

tiefenunschärfe

das konnte ich mal mit meiner leica...
welche digicam benutzt du denn?
wie immer meisterliche fotos


----------



## Blades (19. März 2009)

Ich würde sagen das das bei einer solchen Tiefenunschärfe, sprich große Blende, schon fast nur noch mit einer (D)slr zu machen ist.
Oder halt Pendants wie Bridgecams


----------



## Hemme (19. März 2009)

Hey Andi,
hab da auch was:


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> heute mal wieder 'ne kleine Runde gedreht (31,6km, 520hm [und das im Saarland]). Bilder vom Rad gibts keine, da wir die Abfahrten gefilmt haben...
> 
> da gings zuerst hoch und dann anschließend gleich wieder runter... abgesehen von zerkratzen Armen war es klasse
> 
> ...


:-O Wo ist die denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2009)

ein Pfälzer  der natürliche Feind des Saarländers


----------



## agnes (20. März 2009)

wie ich sehe hat immer noch keiner ein ams 125 the one in weiß/schwarz


----------



## Bayer (20. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> tiefenunschärfe
> 
> das konnte ich mal mit meiner leica...
> welche digicam benutzt du denn?
> wie immer meisterliche fotos



hab die bilder alle mit der 40d u nem 50mm 1.4 gemacht.


----------



## Bayer (20. März 2009)

@andi aus den bildern kannst enich viel rausholen  beim nächsten mal einfach leute nicht vor einem dunklen hintergrund platzieren. hast du nen externen blitz für deine kamera?


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2009)

ne nur den internen...


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. März 2009)

und genau der macht viele Fotos zu nichte  

Aber generell einige schöne Bilder hier! 

HK (bekennender Langzeitbelichter-> da es ja eh keine Action bei mir gibt die sich als photogen bezeichen lässt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (20. März 2009)

sry für die themaabschweifung, aber wo bekomm ich nen externen blitz her, und vor allem wie viel kost der


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2009)

Na externe Blitze hab ich schon viele gesehn...Die bekommst eigtl. überall, wos auch kameras gibt. und was die kosten is halt abhängig von quali und hersteller....bei canon kost ja nen funkauslöser schon 30 euros!!!!!! Fotografie is genauso wie biken sau teuer!


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. März 2009)

na toll


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2009)

tja ich bin forh dass ch mir die canon als mal nehmen kann, aber kaufen möcht ich mir so ein ding nich!


----------



## regenrohr (20. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> :-O Wo ist die denn?



ungefähr 40km von dir weg , aber das zählt ja schon zu feindlichem Teritorium, trotzdem macht es da Spass zu fahren und die meiste Zeit waren wir ja auf "heimatlichem" Boden...



mzaskar schrieb:


> ein Pfälzer  der natürliche Feind des Saarländers



das stimmt, warum das allerdings so ist, konnte mir bisher noch keiner erklären, wohne zwar auch nur ca. 7km von der Landesgrenze, aber habe mich noch nie darum gekümmert und mir ist das auch hoch wie breit


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (20. März 2009)

Frisch ausm Wald!!! War heut auf Trailsuche...und da ist mir folgendes passiert:

LIEBLING ich habe das Cube geschrumft!!!!


----------



## Stereo5979 (20. März 2009)

so ich bin auch mal dran 

hier mein stereo k18


----------



## stereotom (20. März 2009)

Schöne Bilder... und noch gut Profil hinten...

Und nochmal Stereo:


----------



## citycobra (20. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> tiefenunschärfe
> 
> das konnte ich mal mit meiner leica...
> welche digicam benutzt du denn?
> wie immer meisterliche fotos



ist ne canon eos 40d + photoshop 7.0 
(brauchst du noch den kompletten namen vom author?) 

ich muss aber auch zugestehen, dass diese fotos von der quali her überragend sind.


----------



## Bayer (20. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Na externe Blitze hab ich schon viele gesehn...Die bekommst eigtl. überall, wos auch kameras gibt. und was die kosten is halt abhängig von quali und hersteller....bei canon kost ja nen funkauslöser schon 30 euros!!!!!! Fotografie is genauso wie biken sau teuer!



hm glaub du bist etwas schlecht informiert  also für externe blitzen eigenen sich ein paar metze, ein paar nikon sb u ein paar bestimmte canon (analoge) alle anderen sind zu teuer oder nicht gut regelbar. funkauslöser von canon kenn ich nicht. gibt da glaub keine guten die wirklcih über funk gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2009)

Ich sag ja, ich bin n anfänger
@Stereotom: doch gefällt mir, dass auch du einer bist der das Potenzial von nem, Stereo schön ausnutzt  aber das video wär 1000mal besser, wenn du diese zeitlupen weglässt!!


----------



## cubedriver78 (20. März 2009)

@Stereotom super was da ins Forum gesetzt hast.Endlich mal etwas Action und Abwechslung

Vielleicht kann noch jemand anderes mal nen Video reinsetzen...sieht man ja net alle Tage hier

Gebe auch noch eins rein:http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6139017/Treppensession


----------



## robert.vienna (20. März 2009)

Ohne Zeitlupe würds nicht so fetzig ausschauen ... 

Wußte gar nicht dass man in den Freds hier auch Videos einfügen kann!


----------



## cubedriver78 (20. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Ohne Zeitlupe würds nicht so fetzig ausschauen ...
> 
> Wußte gar nicht dass man in den Freds hier auch Videos einfügen kann!


wenn Du ein Video bei youtube hast kannst hier die URL Adresse reinkobieren dann können die User es hier gleich abspielen.Bin bei myvideo.de und habe nur nen Link der Euch zum  Video verbindet auf einer Extraseite

Gruß


----------



## stereotom (21. März 2009)

Freu mich auch auf alle Action-Bilder/Videos von euren Cubes. Von Youtube Videos einfügen geht so:







Die ID wird in der URL angezeigt wenn man das Video bei YT ansieht.

Übrigens sieht mein Video ohne Zeitlupe total unspektakulär aus.


----------



## farbklecksr (21. März 2009)

so, endlich is es fertig , hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Dämon__ (21. März 2009)

bis auf den Roten Kettenstrebenschutz sieht es schön aus.
Was wiegt den das Teil?


----------



## 8november2002 (21. März 2009)

Jetzt brauch ich mir nicht dauernd anhören, dass ich ja das bessere Rad habe. Jetzt hat meine bessere Hälfte das bessere Rad!


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. März 2009)

aber diese ständer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

und ich wollt mir den ständerspruch verkneifen


----------



## marco_m (21. März 2009)

So, obwohl ich auch nach fast 2 Monaten nach meinem Bikeunfall noch an den Krücken gehe, bin ich heute das erste Mal wieder auf mein Bike gestiegen !!!

Halt nicht so wie man sich das wünscht, aber ich hab mich trotzdem gefühlt wie ein König  und hab bei schönstem Wetter 25km abgespuhlt ...









"Especially Nobby Flat" 





Allen die "richtig" biken können, wünsch ich sensationelle Touren dieses Weekend und hoffe hier auf weitere tolle Bilder ..


----------



## chrifisch (21. März 2009)

Hab heut auch endlich mal meinen neuen Würfel ausgeführt.

675 Hm  23,1 Km/h


----------



## Deleted 124102 (21. März 2009)

War heut auch unterwergs:








Hab heut meine neuen Reifen und scheiben bekommen.
Beides echt super


----------



## robert.vienna (21. März 2009)

Toll gepimpt! Sehr stylish.


----------



## Dommes84 (21. März 2009)

@Pipe Zero gefällt mir echt gut. 

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter morgen genau so gut wie heute mund mir kommt nix dazwichen, dann gehts wieder ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. März 2009)

Nach 1040hm sind wir zu Hause angekommen, zwischendurch gab es aber eine kleine Pause.


----------



## gooni11 (21. März 2009)

Moin
Ich woa ööch löös... aber NUR 850hm 50km...
Komisch...irgendwie sieht dieses Rad immer sauber aus...dabei isses doch pottdreckich eigentlich....hmm...
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## beuze1 (21. März 2009)

was für ein Wetter..
aber nachdem ja Bärbel für dieses Wochenende eine Unwetter-Warnung ausgegeben hat..


> Und beuze,
> du kannst die Spikes wieder drauf machen und über die Krokusse ein Eimerchen stülpen. Am Wochenende ist der Winter wieder da



*hab ich mal vorsorglich ne Handvoll Ice Spiker mitgenommen..:*lol:





*das nennt mann dann wohl Lenkerbreite..*





*das ist extra für...Chiefwiggum82* http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5709964&postcount=8150





*und noch was zum Rätzeln..
wo oder was bitte ist denn da los *




Tour:95km 1540hm 5.40std.
.
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. März 2009)

So auch ich war heute, trotz zeittmangel ca. 1200hm und 25km unterwegs...Wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte, wär ich ca. so wie beutze gefahren. naja, es wird ja eh sommer



(mieß wegen selbstauslöser..)



Der Trail is sau schwer zu fahren. Sehr steil, viel umsetzten, sehr verblockt. Kurtz um: HAMMER!!! Aber der Trail hat auch schnelle, flowige Passagen mit Wurzel Grund. Es macht richtig spaß!!! Und dann die verhältnisse


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (21. März 2009)

War heute auf Arbeit und zum ersten mal dieses Jahr mit Bike! Früh wars noch ein wenig kalt 1Grad! Dafür nach der Arbeit schön warm 9Grad! Leider hatte ich keine kamera mit und somit keine Bilder! Bei der nächsten ausfahrt mach ich wieder Bilder!

29KM und 500HM

Gruß an alle Biker

JUST FOR FUN


----------



## fasj (21. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> und noch was zum Rätzeln..
> wo oder was bitte ist denn da los



Auf der Schwäbsche Eisenbahn.....

Super Wetter heute.
Im Wald war es teilweise gefroren. 
Hat endlich mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht 









Ja ich weiß, dass das Schutzblech bescheiden aussieht...
Finde aber braune streifen und nassen Hintern auch bescheiden. 

fasj


----------



## barbarissima (21. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *und noch was zum Rätzeln..*
> *wo oder was bitte ist denn da los *
> 
> 
> ...


 
Des isch des Bäurle, des a Geis kauft hat. Ond dia Geis hatr hinde an de Zuag nagmacht. On des war in Durlesbach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soll ichs vorsingen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder lieber nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dich werde ich noch mal warnen ...


----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Des isch des Bäurle, des a Geis kauft hat. Ond dia Geis hatr hinde an de Zuag nagmacht. On des war in Durlesbach



und auf deutsch?


----------



## sHub3Rt (21. März 2009)

hat mir meine oma immer vorgesungen als ich noch nichtmal mit stützrädern gefahren bin... hach waren das zeiten....


----------



## barbarissima (21. März 2009)

Hier war´s heute eiskalt  Musste ein paar Umwege fahren, weil manche Wege noch total vereist waren und ich natürlich mittlerweile auch keine Spikes mehr drauf habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (21. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> und auf deutsch?



Hier der ganze Text des Volkslieds
http://www.herbert-fritz.de/volksliedertext/auf_de_schwaebsche_eisenbahne.html

Aber verlang jetzt blos ned das wir das ins Hochdeutsche übersetze


----------



## beuze1 (21. März 2009)

OK Ihr seit ja richtig gut..
werde das nächste mal ein etwas Kniffligere Rätsel mitbringen..

@fasj
das sieht doch garnicht sooo schlecht aus bei Euch, die Gegend..


au ja, Bärbel Rockt das Cube Forum..





.
.


----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...ich natürlich mittlerweile auch keine Spikes mehr drauf habe



ach deshalb solls bei uns morgen wieder regnen :/

für dienstag ist sogar schnee angesagt 

@biker1967

danke


----------



## barbarissima (21. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> und auf deutsch?


 
Das geht nicht auf deutsch zu übersetzen 



acid-driver schrieb:


> ach deshalb solls bei uns morgen wieder regnen :/
> 
> für dienstag ist sogar schnee angesagt


 
Immer auf die kleinen dicken, die nicht schnell genug wegrollen können


----------



## sheer good (22. März 2009)

ich finde es momentan noch zu kalt um eine Tour zu fahren. Aber ein bißchen durch den Wald gleiten geht trotzdem.


----------



## ibinsnur (22. März 2009)

also i find diese farbkombis von cube echt genial (rot/weiss und blau/weiss






gibts von cube ein bezahlbares (bis max. 1.400) rennrad in blau/weiss?

thx


----------



## S1las (22. März 2009)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> gibts von cube ein bezahlbares (bis max. 1.400) rennrad in blau/weiss?




Ich haette hier eins. Ist aber mehr schwarz/blau (und ein bisschen weiss), als Blau/Weiss.
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/rennraeder/cube-streamer-ultegra-tripple/17676.html?c=30


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (22. März 2009)

Wollte heute morgen eine schöne runde mit meinem Würfel machen!
War auch unterwegs und war schön doch dann hat es angefangen mit Regen und es hat keinen Spaß mehr gemacht und hab abgebrochen!

15KM 300HM

Hab aber Bilder gemacht!








JUST FOR FUN


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. März 2009)

War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs: ca. 60 Km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zocholl (22. März 2009)

Hallo, wieviele km bist du schon insgesamt gefahren, was macht die Lackqualität, irgendwelche Abplatzungen?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. März 2009)

Wenn du mich meinst, bisher erst ca. 150 Km mit dem AMS. Zur Lackqualität kann ich nichts sagen, da es anodisiert ist, also kein Lack.


----------



## chri55 (22. März 2009)

sieht mehr nach anodisiert als nach lackiert aus, oder irre ich mich?

edit: zu spät...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2009)

Mein schwarz anodisiertes AMS Pro hat jetzt schon über 5000 km runter. Steinschlag sieht man nur bei genauerem Hinsehen. Die Anodisierung ist bei mir nur etwas vom Schleifen der Schalt- und Bremszügen ab. Wenn man da etwas eher als ich mit Schutzfolie vorsorgt, passiert da nichts. 
Ach ja, an der Kettenstrebe habe ich ein paar Kratzer wegen zwei Chainsucks. Aber ansonsten sieht`s für Baujahr 2/2006 und Wintereinsatz noch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Zocholl (22. März 2009)

Danke für die Infos, ich warte nämlich noch auf mein schwarzes Reaction 2009, und hatte noch überlegt ob ich mir doch das rote holen sollte. Ciao Ciao


----------



## linkespurfahrer (22. März 2009)

Ich habe endlich mein AMS Pro, ist zwar das 2007er Modell, aber der Händler gab mir 30% Nachlass auf den VP. Habe es gestern anlässlich meines Geburtstages vom letzten Mittwoch abgeholt. Muss aber morgen nochmal zum Händler, weil ich die Pedale gegen meine Look Quartz tauschen will und das rechte Pedal sonst wie festgebrummt ist...:-(

Hier ein paar Bilder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die anderen folgen später..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (22. März 2009)

eine seite hat linksgewinde, das weißt du?


----------



## monsieurflip (22. März 2009)

upps...bitte deleten


----------



## Masterintenso (22. März 2009)

Hätte auch nochmal zwischendurch eine Frage, wenn es erlaubt ist. Lohnen sich die 100 Euro Aufpreis vom Cube Attention zum Cube Acid? Also von den Komponenten und in Sachen Langlebigkeit usw.? Bin Einsteiger und habe nicht vor professionell zu fahren, zumindest derzeit noch nicht, nur um mal etwas Bewegung zu bekommen. Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Fabian93 (22. März 2009)

Zeigt her eure CUBE`S

Also ich habe das Acid,ich kann nur sagen das es viel Spaß macht,schau mal bei deinem Händler,ich hab meins einiges billiger gekriegt


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Acid lohnt sich allein wegen bremsen und Gabel (also Gabel eher wegen Langlebigkeit, statt ansprechverhalten..)!


----------



## ragnaroek (22. März 2009)

kleine tour gestern, (35km 500Hm) endlich bei gutem Wetter 4°  Bike macht ein gute Figur


----------



## acid-driver (22. März 2009)

dein vorderer schnellspanner sieht recht offen aus. 

aber schönes bike. schwarz-rot kommt gut


----------



## freebiker1972 (22. März 2009)

Heute konnte ich endlich eine ordentliche Runde fahren. Das erste mal war mein neuer Würfel dort, wo er hingehört. 

Mit der Reifenkombi bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. So lange es trocken ist, sind die Originalreifen nicht schlecht. Aber wehe, wenn es etwas nass oder matschig wird.

Ich werde wohl wieder meine bewährten NN 2,25 draufziehen.

Ich bin total glücklich mit meinem neuen Rad, das fährt sich echt genial. 

Hier nun die Bilder:

















Bei dem Wetter macht es endlich wieder Spaß zu fahren!!


----------



## speedy76 (22. März 2009)

so, es geht Bergauf mit dem Wetter





ich glaube wir konnten uns heute nicht beschweren  auch wenn immer noch schnee auf den Trails liegt





und hier noch mal mit blauem Himmel.........falls es der ein oder andere nich mehr kennt





ja ich weiß, Handy cam.....


----------



## bujo12 (22. März 2009)

ragnaroek schrieb:


> kleine tour gestern, (35km 500Hm) endlich bei gutem Wetter 4°  Bike macht ein gute Figur


 

Dein RP23 federt laut dem O- Ring weit ein. Hast Du ihn ein wenig weicher "eingestellt"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bujo12 (22. März 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> so, es geht Bergauf mit dem Wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ha, Dienstag schneit's...

Schönes Bike!


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Weit? wenn er auf Trails war sind die 75% eher wenig, oder??


----------



## speedy76 (22. März 2009)

bujo12 schrieb:


> Ha, Dienstag schneit's...
> 
> Schönes Bike!




hör blos auf 

danke


----------



## Nibbelspanner (22. März 2009)

mein altes analog auf seinem letzten weg
bekam sozusagen die letzte ölung

morgen bekomme ich das lenklager ins fritzz gepresst,
dann kann ich es zusammenbauen






macht nen hungrigen eindruck dieser bagger






ich finde aber plattwalzen hat es eher verdient






spass...werde es behalten, hat mir ja lange jahre gedient.


----------



## beuze1 (22. März 2009)

@ Nibbelspanner

*klasse Idee..
gute Bilder..*


----------



## Barney_1 (22. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Weit? wenn er auf Trails war sind die 75% eher wenig, oder??



Sehe ich genauso,
was hat man denn von 125 mm Federweg wenn man den Dämpfer dann so hart aufpumpt das man noch nichtmal die Hälfte nutzt ?
Barney_1


----------



## barbarissima (22. März 2009)

Schönen guten Abend allerseits,

man merkt gleich, wenn das Wetter gepasst hat, dann kommen hier massig schöne Bilder zusammen 

Und Nippelspanner: Wie kannst du uns nur so erschrecken?


----------



## steppenwolf712 (22. März 2009)

....erste Tour mit neuem Bike


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Wow das erste Stereo! GEIL! Mh, das einzige was Cube noch dran hätte machen können wär ne XTR kurbel, und vll. ne vario stütze. naja, für den preis  Super Rad!! Aber mach mal den schnellspanner hinten noch "hoch". 
Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (22. März 2009)

wunderschön das neue Stereo!

Wie fährst es sich denn? Falls du das alte Modell mal gefahren bist... Macht sich der angeblich tiefere Schwerpunkt beim Neuen spürbar bemerkbar?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Ich hab zwar kein neues, konnte es mal kurz fahren: Ich fands annähernd gleich. find das alte für mich bissl knackiger, aber das is ja geschmackssache!


----------



## barbarissima (22. März 2009)

Mann-O-Mann, sieht das schön aus


----------



## zeKai (22. März 2009)

mich würde interessieren wie das Rad bei 22" ausschaut.. da kauft ich ja die Katze im sack 

Aber das Rad sieht wirklich sehr chic aus, evtl einen tick zu viel schwarz aber das kann man ja ändern


----------



## ragnaroek (22. März 2009)

hi also keine Angst mein Schnellverpanner war nicht offen. Sieht auf dem Bild allergings so aus.

Zu meinen Dämpfereinstellung kann ich net wirklich viel sagen habe des Bike erst seit Ende Januar und bin erst ca90km damit gefahren (meist leider nur Waldwege wegen Schnee etc. Die Dämpfereinstellung hat mein Händler mit mir vorgenommen, ich muß erst mal etwas mit rumprobieren was ich brauche. Bisher konnte ich mich nicht beklagen... bin in den Bereich aber noch noob. Ist mein erstes Fully....

Ansonsten tolles Wetter tolle Pics


----------



## Ryo (22. März 2009)

ich will auch >.<"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf712 (22. März 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> wunderschön das neue Stereo!
> 
> Wie fährst es sich denn? Falls du das alte Modell mal gefahren bist... Macht sich der angeblich tiefere Schwerpunkt beim Neuen spürbar bemerkbar?



Das 2008er Stereo bin ich nur mal kurz Probe gefahren...kann es also nicht wirklich vergleichen. Ich bin heute auf der Tour allerdings zeitweise mit einem 2008er Frizz gefahren (auch 18'') und da war der tiefere Schwerpunkt beim neuen Stereo schon spürbar.

Ich bin nach der 1.Tour vom Stereo begeistert, fährt bis jetzt super!!!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (22. März 2009)

Ich hab heut auch eine schöne 90km tour gemacht:





Viernheimer Heide, sehr empfehlenswert:





Mir tut alles weh, hab ziemlich gaß gegeben und wahren viele Höhenmeter dabei. Morgen wird mit dem Auto zur Arbeit gefahren


----------



## linkespurfahrer (22. März 2009)

SO, jetzt sollte es klappen..


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Ich hab heut auch eine schöne 90km tour gemacht:



Schönes Rad
Sehr stimmiger Aufbau;-)
Gewicht?


----------



## fasj (23. März 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


>



Das ist noch die Orginalzugführung die CUBE von sich aus geändert hat, da sie die Züge bzw. die Verstrebung beschädigt.

Gibt es extra Thread´s hier.

Hab auch das Orginal.pdf von CUBE wenn du es willst.
fasj


----------



## aux-racing (23. März 2009)

steppenwolf712 schrieb:


> ....erste Tour mit neuem Bike



hi
schönes rad.
mein kumpel will sich auch ein stereo holen.
wie gross bist du?


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2009)

Mal ne blöde Frage (...mit der ich mich jetzt wahrscheinlich als totaler Noob oute  ): Habt ihr eigentlich alle einen Fahrrad-Computer am Bike? Ich bin ganz erstaunt über die genauen km und hm-Angaben, die hier z.Zt. gemacht werden.


----------



## steppenwolf712 (23. März 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> hi
> schönes rad.
> mein kumpel will sich auch ein stereo holen.
> wie gross bist du?



173 cm, Schrittlänge 80cm


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2009)

Ich habe einen, vergesse ihn nur meist mitzunehmen


----------



## fasj (23. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage (...mit der ich mich jetzt wahrscheinlich als totaler Noob oute  ): Habt ihr eigentlich alle einen Fahrrad-Computer am Bike? Ich bin ganz erstaunt über die genauen km und hm-Angaben, die hier z.Zt. gemacht werden.



Ja, CS600 und manchmal mein Navi 60Csx.
Navi aber nicht wegen Tacho 

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragnaroek (23. März 2009)

Klar immer mit Tacho. Ist bei mirwohl der typisch männlich Trieb sich vergleichen zu können und wild mit Daten umsich  werfen zukönnen


----------



## Ryo (23. März 2009)

Hätte mir meine Eltern dieses Sigma Teil nicht geschenkt, würde ich heute wohl auch noch ohne rumradeln. Ein GPS Gerät wär natürlich super, aber liegt weit außerhalb des Budgets...


----------



## fasj (23. März 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Hätte mir meine Eltern dieses Sigma Teil nicht geschenkt, würde ich heute wohl auch noch ohne rumradeln. Ein GPS Gerät wär natürlich super, aber liegt weit außerhalb des Budgets...



Das mit dem GPS ist echt schade bei Dir, gerade an Deinen Tourenvorschlägen wäre ich sehr interessiert gewesen 

fasj


----------



## Ryo (23. März 2009)

wieso? Kommst du hier aus der Nähe?Oder meinst du wegen gewissen Bäumen^^


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2009)

Ich mache viel mit GPS. Wenn ich neue Touren am PC plane, dann nehme ich das GPS mit auf Tour um sie dann auszuprobieren. Fahre eigentlich selten nur noch ohne GPS. Ist mein zweites Hobby und das lässt sich gut mit Biken verbinden. 
Im Bike-Urlaub ist ein GPS auch von Vorteil. In unbekanntem Gelände einfach klasse. Einfach nur der Tour folgen und die Landschaft geniessen.
Ein Nebeneffekt ist dann, dass man eine genaue Auswertung der Tour anhand der aufgezeichneten Daten bekommt.


----------



## OneZero (23. März 2009)

@jmr-biking
Mich interessiert welches GPS Du benutzt. Wollte mir auch als naechstes ein GPS kaufen. Hier http://www.utagawavtt.com/ gibt es viele Touren fuer F, die kann ich dann prima "nachfahren".
Danke!


----------



## aux-racing (23. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage (...mit der ich mich jetzt wahrscheinlich als totaler Noob oute  ): Habt ihr eigentlich alle einen Fahrrad-Computer am Bike? Ich bin ganz erstaunt über die genauen km und hm-Angaben, die hier z.Zt. gemacht werden.



ja hab ich auch dran, schon nicht schlecht wenn de weist was de gemacht hast.
gewöhnst du dich schnell drann und willste dann auch nicht mehr missen.
ist auch nicht schlecht wenn de in unbekannten gebiet nach schildern fährst, dann haste wenigstens von der entfernung her nen kleinen überblick 
wo de bist.


----------



## regenrohr (23. März 2009)

gestern wieder eine kleine Runde gedreht....












und hier mal ein kleines Video (320x240, *.mp4, 6.13min, 36,6mb)
ist aber nur ein raw-cap aus knapp 90min Material, Musik, Einblendungen, vernünftige Übergänge sowie meine Aufzeichnungen fehlen noch, zudem sehr klein, um traffic zu sparen....


----------



## volki3 (23. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage (...mit der ich mich jetzt wahrscheinlich als totaler Noob oute  ): Habt ihr eigentlich alle einen Fahrrad-Computer am Bike? Ich bin ganz erstaunt über die genauen km und hm-Angaben, die hier z.Zt. gemacht werden.




Hi. 

Es gibt keine Blöde frage!!! 

Also, ich fahre immer mit Fahrrad-Computer ich will doch wissen wie ich wie lange gefahren bin. Habe mir vor zwei Wochen den Sigma Rox 9.0 geholt. Bin echt Begeistert von dem Teil 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (23. März 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> wieso? Kommst du hier aus der Nähe?Oder meinst du wegen gewissen Bäumen^^



Ja, Filstal, Ecke Göppingen...

Da fährt man auch mal in Deine Richtung.
Nur da es schon eine weile Dauer dahinzufahren, ist es blöde dort neue Strecken zu suchen...

fasj


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> ich will auch >.<"


 
Kannste denn nicht dein AMS verkaufen (die Saison fängt ja erst an ) und dir dafür z.B. ein 2008er Stereo leisten? Da werden sicher noch welche zu haben sein und die kann man preislich bestimmt gut runterhandeln


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> und hier mal ein kleines Video (320x240, *.mp4, 6.13min, 36,6mb)
> ist aber nur ein raw-cap aus knapp 90min Material, Musik, Einblendungen, vernünftige Übergänge sowie meine Aufzeichnungen fehlen noch, zudem sehr klein, um traffic zu sparen....



Prinzipiell ganz gut, vorallem die Cam scheint was zu taugen!?! Aber an eurer Fahrtechnik gibts noch bisschen was zu feilen Mir persöhnlich wär der Trail bissl zu langweilig. naja, auf jedenfall ganz gutt


----------



## Ryo (23. März 2009)

Jep habs in der Galerie gesehen, dass du am Kloster Lorch warst, kurz dahinter gibts ein paar nette Trails .

@Bärbel:
Ja der Gedanke kam mir schon, aber dann müsste ich ne Weile ohne auskommen :/ Vorallem wer zahlt für n 08er AMS Pro noch nen fairen Preis wenns die 09er Version schon gibt... vllt find ich mal jemand der sich übernommen hat mit nem Stereo und tauscht. irgendwie irgendwo irgendwann


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2009)

OneZero schrieb:


> @jmr-biking
> Mich interessiert welches GPS Du benutzt. Wollte mir auch als naechstes ein GPS kaufen. Hier http://www.utagawavtt.com/ gibt es viele Touren fuer F, die kann ich dann prima "nachfahren".
> Danke!



Ich besitze ein Garmin etrex Venture CX. Für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend. Fahre jetzt schon 2 Jahre damit rum. Bis jetzt nie Empfangsprobleme gehabt, auch nicht in tiefen Tälern mit Wald. 
Genrell kann ich die etrex-Serie von Garmin empfehlen. Die neuen GPS wie Oregon usw. sind mir zu teuer. Man sollte ja auch bedenken, dass Kartenmaterial auch noch einiges an Kosten verursacht. Kein billiges Hobby


----------



## beuze1 (23. März 2009)

ragnaroek schrieb:


> Klar immer mit Tacho. Ist bei mirwohl der typisch männlich Trieb sich vergleichen zu können und wild mit Daten umsich  werfen zukönnen



*@ bärbel*
das triefft,s zimmlich gut...
ohne Tacho mit km&hm zähler möchte ich nicht fahren da würde mir echt was fehlen..
und immer öffters auch mit GPS, weils einfach Spass macht sich die Touren am Abend nochmal auf dem Compi oder Google Earth anzuschauen
oder in fremden Gebieten einfach loszufahren....


*Sigma BC 2008 & Vista HCx*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2009)

@ Beuze: meine Rede  GPS ist schon was Feines!


----------



## Ryo (23. März 2009)

Ich mach n Spendenkonto auf


----------



## robert.vienna (23. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Sigma BC 2008



Sigma BC 200*6*, oder?

Was hast da mit der Befestigung getrickst? Oder wird der serienmäßig mit 2 Kabelbindern befestigt?

Die Halterung für den Vista sieht gut aus. Zufrieden damit?


----------



## beuze1 (23. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Sigma BC 200*6*, oder?
> 
> Was hast da mit der Befestigung getrickst? Oder wird der serienmäßig mit 2 Kabelbindern befestigt?
> 
> Die Halterung für den Vista sieht gut aus. Zufrieden damit?




Klar..2006
Kabelbinder sind so vorgesehn...

Vista Halter..gibt nix beseres


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (23. März 2009)

Hab auch den Sigma BC 2006 und möchte in net missen!
Überlege mir auch ein Navi zu kaufen hab an ein Garmin gedacht oder was meint ihr?

JUST FOR FUN


----------



## malicom (23. März 2009)

LTD CC-Racer schrieb:


> Hab auch den Sigma BC 2006 und möchte in net missen!
> Überlege mir auch ein Navi zu kaufen hab an ein Garmin gedacht oder was meint ihr?
> 
> JUST FOR FUN


Hallo,

habe den Garmin Edge705 und SigmaBC1106 und das reicht mir.
Kann ausser Höhenmeter noch Puls ud Trittfrequenz auswerten.
Mit den Gerät bin sehr zufrieden und möchte auch nicht mehr missen.



Gruss Martin


----------



## Deleted 124102 (23. März 2009)

Noch hab ich einen 1106 DTS, werde mir aber auch demnächst noch den 2006MHR holen.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Schönes Rad
> Sehr stimmiger Aufbau;-)
> Gewicht?



Wenn ich endlich ne zuverlässige waage finde sag ich es dir, den ich hab das gefühl unsere waage im geschäft hat nen macken.
Aber egal was es wiegt, durch den rahmen sind es min. 500g zuviel, da es "noch" der AIM rahmen ist, aber der wird bald ersetzt.
Wahrscheinlich durch ein Scott Scale40, womit ich euch hier verlassen müsste, da der Reaction nicht lieferbar ist (wobei ich da mal ein paar kontakte spielen lassen könnte).


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. März 2009)

Nee, soviel würd ich da nie reininvestieren. Mir is wichtig dass mein Bike läufft und, dass ich auch mal nen neuess hoolen kann. Daher is mir nen GPS einfach zu teuer, und n drahtlos tacho für 70 euro langt auch völlig! Hm, KM, geschw., uhr, evtl. temperatur, durchsch., max. tempo langt! nAlso mir zumidest


----------



## Magic21 (23. März 2009)

Ich nutze neben einen CatEye Enduro 8 noch einen Garmin Oregon 300 mit Puls- und Trittfrequenzsensor.
Ich habe viel Spass und Freude daran Touren selbst zu planen bzw. fertige Touren aus den Internet nachzufahren.
Den Oregon habe ich immer dabei und werte nach der Fahrt die Tourdaten mit Sportracks aus.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## HILLKILLER (23. März 2009)

Wusste nicht, das GPS Syteme doch sehr verbreitet sind. Woher bekommt man denn eingentlich Karten für diese Systeme? Gibt es da schon flächendeckende Lösungen für ganz Deutschland? Denn eine Zeit lang gab es ja nur Karten für die Bikeregionen im Südlichen. Wie genau ist so ein System, haste da alle Waldwege etc. drin vermerkt, oder "baut man sich seine Karte selber?"

Fahre nun schon seit gefühlt 100 Jahren den VDO 1.0+ 
Ohne Probleme, geringer Energieverbrauch, angemessener Preis...und wenigstens nicht solche Probleme wie die Sigma Funktachos aus frühen Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (23. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ganz gut, vorallem die Cam scheint was zu taugen!?! Aber an eurer Fahrtechnik gibts noch bisschen was zu feilen Mir persöhnlich wär der Trail bissl zu langweilig. naja, auf jedenfall ganz gutt



Die cam ist bescheiden, hat auch nur knapp 300 gekostet und zum probieren reicht die (bzw. muss). Das mit der Technik stimmt schon, sind ja aber noch am üben und bisher nur im Nassen (Winter) gefahren, desweiteren war die Strecke auch nur durchschnittlich, da keine besonderen Punkte dabei waren und die cam auch öfters mal Aussetzer hatte, wird sich aber in Zukunft hoffentlich ändern....


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2009)

Hätte ich nur nicht nachgefragt 

Bis gestern Abend war ich damit zufrieden damit, ohne km- hm- und sonstige m-Angaben durch den Wald und die Berge rauf und runter zu brettern und auf einmal regt sich das Bedürfnis, auch einen Sigma Dingenskirchen haben zu wollen  Zum Glück habe ich bald Geburtstag. Werde gleich mal Fahrrad-Computer auf meine Wunschliste setzen. Steht dann direkt unter Brilli und Designer Handtasche


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2009)

Uuups, stelle gerade mit Entsetzen fest, dass mal wieder ein Bild fällig ist  Bitte sehr  In zwei oder drei Wochen ist Motocross in Heidenheim. es wird schon tüchtig gebaggert


----------



## linusb (23. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hätte ich nur nicht nachgefragt
> 
> Bis gestern Abend war ich damit zufrieden damit, ohne km- hm- und sonstige m-Angaben durch den Wald und die Berge rauf und runter zu brettern und auf einmal regt sich das Bedürfnis, auch einen Sigma Dingenskirchen haben zu wollen  Zum Glück habe ich bald Geburtstag. Werde gleich mal Fahrrad-Computer auf meine Wunschliste setzen. Steht dann direkt unter Brilli und Designer Handtasche


..... dann lass aber bitte die Finger von den Sigma Dingenskirchens. Hab mich jetzt ein Jahr mit einem BC 2006 rumgeärgert. 
Bin jetzt glücklich mit einem HAC4 Pro. Gibt's zur Zeit günstig als "Auslaufmodell".

Gruß aus der Aalener Bucht

linusb

www.nobrakes.de


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2009)

ach den ganzen streckenvermessungskram braucht man nicht wirklich  lieber noch ein Perlenhalskettchen auf den Wunschzettel schreiben


----------



## beuze1 (23. März 2009)

Bärbel hat zwar keinen Tacho...
aber dafür wohl immer einen Persönlichen Fotografen dabei..


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach den ganzen streckenvermessungskram braucht man nicht wirklich  lieber noch ein Perlenhalskettchen auf den Wunschzettel schreiben


 
Ich fand eigentlich, dass ein Brilli reicht, aber eigentlich hast du recht... (Habe nur noch niemanden gefunden, der sich für die Liste interessiert  )



beuze1 schrieb:


> Bärbel hat zwar keinen Tacho...
> aber dafür wohl immer einen Persönlichen Fotografen dabei..


 
Einen? Ein ganzes Team eilt immer hinter mir her!!! 

Es gibt zur Not auch nette Zeitgenossen, die einen mal eben abklichten, wenn man sie nett bittet. da kommt zwar nicht immer was dabei raus, aber häufig kann man ein Bild hinterher noch so zurechtschnippeln, dass es was taugt


----------



## beuze1 (23. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Einen? Ein ganzes Team eilt immer hinter mir her!!!



klasse


----------



## Magic21 (24. März 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, das GPS Syteme doch sehr verbreitet sind. Woher bekommt man denn eingentlich Karten für diese Systeme? Gibt es da schon flächendeckende Lösungen für ganz Deutschland? Denn eine Zeit lang gab es ja nur Karten für die Bikeregionen im Südlichen. Wie genau ist so ein System, haste da alle Waldwege etc. drin vermerkt, oder "baut man sich seine Karte selber?"
> 
> Fahre nun schon seit gefühlt 100 Jahren den VDO 1.0+
> Ohne Probleme, geringer Energieverbrauch, angemessener Preis...und wenigstens nicht solche Probleme wie die Sigma Funktachos aus frühen Tagen.


 

Hallo,

dann schau mal unter www.garmin.de nach, da findest Du alle Informationen.
Kartenmaterial: z.B. die Topo Deutschland, bald in der Version 3, aber auch die Version 2 ist schon top.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube x (24. März 2009)

Sonntag 22.3. mein LTD Pro mit Manitou Black 440 m über NN im Pfälzerwald...


----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> was für ein Wetter..
> aber nachdem ja Bärbel für dieses Wochenende eine Unwetter-Warnung ausgegeben hat..
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es schneit, der Winter ist zurück 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich glaube, jetzt ist erst mal eine Entschuldigung fällig


----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2009)

linusb schrieb:


> ..... dann lass aber bitte die Finger von den Sigma Dingenskirchens. Hab mich jetzt ein Jahr mit einem BC 2006 rumgeärgert.
> Bin jetzt glücklich mit einem HAC4 Pro. Gibt's zur Zeit günstig als "Auslaufmodell".
> 
> Gruß aus der Aalener Bucht
> ...



Ärgere mich auch nur mir dem BC 2006 MHR rum. Der Herzfrequenzmesser misst Frequenzen die nicht stimmen und die Höhenmeter ist auch öfter mal ziemlich fragwürdig. 
Das war mein letzter Sigma Tacho. Danach gibt`s was ordentliches.
Der HAC4Pro ist schon was feines!


----------



## ratko (24. März 2009)

Hatte auch Probleme mit meinem Sigma Gerät. Hab jetzt seit einigen Monaten das Blackburn Delphi 6.0, das ich wirklich weiter empfehlen kann. Finde GPS mittlerweile aber auch unverzichtbar. Hab mir vor einigen Wochen das Garmin Colorado 300 geholt und teste es zur Zeit ausgiebig. Möchte im Sommer unbedingt regelmäßig in den Schwarzwald fahren und einige interessante Tracks nachfahren. Ohne GPS würde ich vermutlich nur an einer geführten Tour teilnehmen können. Es ist aber in der Tat ein sehr teures Hobby.





Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Naja ich gebe zu ich habe ja auch so ein Ding am Lenker  Bei mir ist es ein Polar CS600 und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Er misst alles was man wissen muss und noch etwas mehr  und auch die Genauigkeiten sind ok.
Zum orientieren habe ich Kompass, Höhenmesser und Karte was gegenüber eines GPs den Vorteil hat
a. es funktioniert immer auch in den Bergen.
b. geht nicht Kaputt wenn man mal stürzt und das Rad sich den Berg runterkugelt
c. man kann es bei obiger Aktion nicht verlieren 
d. Wenn einen das Wetter mal zur Umplanung zwingt, was in den Bergen schon öfters mal vorkommt, hat man mit der Karte bessere Chancen (selbst schon erlebt wie dei Kollegen mit ihren GPSen dumm rumstanden und nicht wussten wie es weitergeht 

Aber ich bin am ueberlegen mir ein kleines günstiges (z.b. Geko oder wie das heisst) GPS Dingens zur Positionsbestimmung anzuschaffen und evtl. um den eigenen Track aufzuzeichnen.

und da dies ja ein "ich zeig was" Fred ist 







Da zur Zeit noch Winter ist, habe ich mir erlaubt Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr und dem Jahr davor einzusellten


----------



## Spectrum (24. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...GPS Dingens zur Positionsbestimmung anzuschaffen und evtl. um den eigenen Track aufzuzeichnen.



Also zum Aufzeichnen und Visualisieren im z.B. Google Earth benutze ich meine GPS-Maus + mein Mobiltelefon + Nokia Sportstracker. Einschalten, ab in den Rucksack und vergessen. Ansonsten noch meinen VDO HC12.6 seit Jahren ohne Probleme... der läuft und läuft und läuft 

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneZero (24. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich besitze ein Garmin etrex Venture CX. Für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend. Fahre jetzt schon 2 Jahre damit rum. Bis jetzt nie Empfangsprobleme gehabt, auch nicht in tiefen Tälern mit Wald.
> Genrell kann ich die etrex-Serie von Garmin empfehlen. Die neuen GPS wie Oregon usw. sind mir zu teuer. Man sollte ja auch bedenken, dass Kartenmaterial auch noch einiges an Kosten verursacht. Kein billiges Hobby



Danke jmr-biking! Die etrex Serie wird wohl auch meine Wahl werden. Die Preise fuer die anderen Garmin/Oregon Serien sprengen einfach mein Budget.


----------



## ratko (24. März 2009)

@mzaskar

Na ja, kann Deine Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bin jahrelang ohne GPS gefahren und möchte es nun nicht mehr missen. Zu behaupten, dass etwas beim Sturz kaputtgehen kann, ist kein Argument für einen Nichtkauf. Schließlich kann man zusätzlich eine Karte mitnehmen.

Natürlich klingt es viel männlicher, wenn man lediglich einen Kompass und eine gewöhnliche Karte zur Orientierung in der "Wildnis" benutzt, dennoch finde ich, dass Schwanzlängenvergleiche beim Thema Navigation nicht angebracht sind.

Angenommen, Du hast Lust an irgendeinem Wochenende im tiefsten Schwarzwald einige Trails zu fahren. Nimmst Du dann eine Woche Urlaub und sagst Deiner Familie, dass Du nicht weißt, wann Du zurückkommst, während Du ein Zelt und 20 Ravioli Dosen in Deinen Bike - Rucksack reinpackst? Oder kennst Du etwa eine offizielle Trailkarte? Ist es nicht viel angenehmer sich eine trailreiche Strecke aus dem Netz aufs GPS Gerät zu laden? Eine Strecke, die bereits von vielen bewertet wurde und mit der Möglichkeit versehen wurde, den Ersteller für eventuelle Fragen per E-Mail zu kontaktieren?

Klar geht es alles auch ohne GPS, allerdings leidet der Fahrspaß in unbekannten Gebieten erheblich darunter, wenn man an jeder Kreuzung auf eine Karte schauen muss.

Das einzige was aus meiner Sicht klar gegen GPS spricht sind die sehr hohen Anschaffungskosten.

Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Vergleichen wollte ich eigentlich nicht  

Mit dem Preis gebe ich dir recht, wäre die Dinger günstiger, einfacher zu bedienen und auch für Apfel Nutzer vernüftig nutzbar hätte ich evtl. auch schon eines und könnte die von dir genannten Vorzüge bestätigen oder nicht  
Meine Erfahrungen beruhen lediglich auf Mitfahrer, die ein GPS dabei hatten und es doch nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das eigentlich wünschen würde. 

Und ich ziehe bestimmt nicht mit Ravioli :kotz:Bücksen im Rucksack los um durch den Schwarzwald zu radeln 

PS: Achja, da ich oft in den Bergen unterwegs bin, ist die Anzahl der möglichen Varianten auch nicht so gross, das man ständig anhalten und die Karte zücken muss  
PSPS: Anhalten und die Gegens studieren macht auch oft Spass und man sieht noch etwas und braust nicht nur vorbei

Einen Vorteil hätte ich noch  Das umdisponieren auf der Tour wegen Wetter, Erschöpfung, oder einer netten Hütte in der Nähe finde ich mit Karte einfachen. 
Aber hier ist evtl. wieder meine Unkenntnis der Möglichkeiten eines GPSes der neuen Generationen anzuführen 


ich glaube ich mag die Dinger einfach noch zu wenig  aber sehe auch die Vorteile 




Cube in Aktion


----------



## ratko (24. März 2009)

Sag nichts gegen Ravioli. Schmeckt zwar nicht, geht aber schnell und unkompliziert.

Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Als Kind zuviel davon genossen  und als jung ERwachsener gab es dann zur Abwechselung auf den diversen Gelagen noch Feuerzauber Texsas oder wie das hiess .... 

Oh mir dreht sich gleich der Magen um


----------



## Frankentaler (24. März 2009)

ein paar Handybildchen von der ersten Ausfahrt im Taunus mit dem neuen AMS Pro. Das sind Gipfelbilder von der Hohen Kanzel, sage und schreibe 595 m !!!! Aber saukalt wars... Und runterwärts konnte ich wenigstens die Formula Oro K18 mal etwas warmlaufen lassen


----------



## fasj (24. März 2009)

Hi,
fahre auch sehr gerne mit GPS. 

Kosten ? Ein CS600 kostet auch soviel.

Für mich hat das folgende Vorteile:
1. Urlaub sauge ich mit Touren und fahr diese nach. Wenn man als Familienvater hier mal 3-4 Std. "frei" bekommt, will man nicht auch noch Trails suchen. Solche wie unten findet man nicht sooo einfach.
2. Fahre ab und zu mit einem Bikeclub. Alles "Ureinwohner" von hier. Die fahren soviele Trails bei mir vor der Tür, die ich nie wiederfinden würde. Mit GPS schon 
3. Ich probier auch mal was aus, wenn ich auf der Karte sehe wo ich ggf. rauskommen kann.

OK, Die Bilder waren schon mal da, passen aber zum Thema GPS. 

Tourvorschlag aus der Bike am LAggo Maggiore RASA. GPS von Tour-info.





Tourenvorschlag von Tour-Info oberhalb von Tramin.





Hier zum Beispiel bei mir vor der Tür.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.16786.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17493.html


fasj


----------



## malicom (24. März 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Hier zum Beispiel bei mir vor der Tür.
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17493.html
> 
> 
> fasj



Hallo,

die Tour führt fast am meiner Tür vorbei (Oberberken) und ich kenne sie nicht! Jetzt muss ich die nur noch nachfahren. Danke.

Gruss Martin


----------



## fasj (24. März 2009)

malicom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Tour führt fast am meiner Tür vorbei (Oberberken) und ich kenne sie nicht! Jetzt muss ich die nur noch nachfahren. Danke.
> 
> Gruss Martin



Da gibts sicher tolle sachen. Hast Du ein paar schöne Track´s ?
Hab mir mal eine tolle Runde neu zusammengestellt, aber noch nicht am Stück gefahren (schmuddelwetter  ).
Will die aber demnächst in Angriff nehemn. Stell sie dann auch im Portal und Fotos hier ein.

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal... Könnte man timen.

fasj


----------



## aux-racing (24. März 2009)

ratko schrieb:


> Hatte auch Probleme mit meinem Sigma Gerät. Hab jetzt seit einigen Monaten das Blackburn Delphi 6.0, das ich wirklich weiter empfehlen kann. Finde GPS mittlerweile aber auch unverzichtbar. Hab mir vor einigen Wochen das Garmin Colorado 300 geholt und teste es zur Zeit ausgiebig. Möchte im Sommer unbedingt regelmäßig in den Schwarzwald fahren und einige interessante Tracks nachfahren. Ohne GPS würde ich vermutlich nur an einer geführten Tour teilnehmen können. Es ist aber in der Tat ein sehr teures Hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was hast du denn alles in allem für das teil bezahlt und sind da die waldwege und  pfade alle schon drin oder musst du das alles noch kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Cube (24. März 2009)

@barbarissima
kommst du aus der Heidenheimer Gegend? Falls ja, vllt kannst dur mir sagen wie die Downhillstrecke ist die ihr da habt? Kann man die auch mit nem AMS 125 mal runter fahren oder brauch man ehr ein richtiges Downhillbike? Studier nämlich grad in Heidenheim und hol mir ab September wohl ne Wohnung, übern Sommer nehm ich dann mein Bike mit, und deswegen mach ich mich grad ma bissl schlau was es da so alles gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Ryo (24. März 2009)

BA Heidenheim?


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. März 2009)

ich hab mal einen Extra-Thread gestartet, für die geilsten Cube-In-Action Pics !

sind schon geile bilder drin, ich denke aber dass in diesem thread noch viele wären die geile action bilder haben, tuts die bitte da rein ok !!

könnt reinhaun was ihr wollt (freeride, downhill,dirt... ) hauptsache qualitatives pic und schöne action

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=366599

dankeschön !!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. März 2009)

es SCHNEESTÜRMT !!! alter hey des is der wahnsinn bei uns schien grade noch sonne und jetrz is ein wahnsinniger schneesturm da !!! was geht ab 

haaaaaammer derb, da sieht man keine 3 meter weit vor lauter schnee


----------



## Nuub (24. März 2009)

The Day After Tomorrow!!
Wir werden alle sterben.
Alle Richtung süden....


----------



## ratko (24. März 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> was hast du denn alles in allem für das teil bezahlt und sind da die waldwege und  pfade alle schon drin oder musst du das alles noch kaufen?



Das Gerät kostet etwa 350. Da ist nur eine Basiskarte dabei. Zusätzlich braucht man eine Fahrradhalterung, Akkus, ein Ladegerät und eventuell noch eine Speicherkarte. 
Es gibt zum Einen so genannte open street maps (OSM), die frei verfügbar sind und immer besser werden. Hierbei werden Wege von Nutzern aufgezeichnet, so dass nach und nach eine immer bessere kostenlose Karte entsteht. 
Des Weiteren kann man sich eine topographische Karte von Garmin kaufen. Die aktuelle topo V2 kostet um die 100 und ist sehr detailliert. Um Tracks nachzufahren, die man im Internet bekommt, braucht man theoretisch gar keine Karte, da man auf dem Display klar erkennt wohin es geht und auch sieht, wenn man falsch fährt. Beim Aufzeichnen eigener Strecken ist eine Karte ohnehin unwichtig.

Gruß


----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

M-Cube schrieb:


> @barbarissima
> kommst du aus der Heidenheimer Gegend? Falls ja, vllt kannst dur mir sagen wie die Downhillstrecke ist die ihr da habt? Kann man die auch mit nem AMS 125 mal runter fahren oder brauch man ehr ein richtiges Downhillbike? Studier nämlich grad in Heidenheim und hol mir ab September wohl ne Wohnung, übern Sommer nehm ich dann mein Bike mit, und deswegen mach ich mich grad ma bissl schlau was es da so alles gibt.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich kann dir sagen, wo die Downhillstrecke ist, direkt am Hochberg-Skilift. Wie sie ist und ob man da mit dem AMS runterkommt, da habe ich keine Ahnung. Bin da noch nie runter. Ich fahre immer in einer anderen Ecke.


----------



## M-Cube (24. März 2009)

Ok, danke!

@Ryo: BA gibts nicht mehr, schimpft sich jetzt Duale Hochschule 
          Aber ja, da studier ich.


----------



## Ryo (24. März 2009)

Hm als ich letztes Jahr bei der KSK war, hieß das Ding noch BA^^
Aber wie wärs mal mit ner Tour, wir sind ja quasi Nachbarn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2009)

Hey Leute - Der GPS kram is ja schön und gut, aber könnt ihr dafür nich nen Fred aufmachen`?? Die Bilder gehn sonst noch in Tourenvorschlägen unter! Also bitte, nich mehr hier!!
*ZEIGT HER EURE CUBES!*


----------



## schlupp (24. März 2009)

Back to topic - meine neue Waffe noch mal für alle ;-)


----------



## hootie-bosco (24. März 2009)

Sehr sehr schick...


----------



## dirkbalzer (24. März 2009)

Mein neues Cube AMS Pro R1 (Sid Blue)

Gestern vom Händler geholt. Außer Edge 705 und Satteltasche noch im Originalzustand. XTR Klicks sind bestellt. Rest mal sehen wenn ich wieder mal zu Geld komme


----------



## beuze1 (24. März 2009)

*@ fasj*
Rasa...
da war doch was..

noch vor der GPS-Zeit


----------



## beuze1 (24. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Es schneit, der Winter ist zurück
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na gut, ich schämm mich..






aber Schnee mußte doch nun wirklich nicht mehr sein..
ist das der grund warum Du Dich jetzt plötzlich so "unschuldig" als Osterlamm gibst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (24. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *@ fasj*
> Rasa...
> da war doch was..
> 
> noch vor der GPS-Zeit



Und vor der CUBE-Zeit, oder 

Ich fand es total schön da oben. Hatte nur etwas zuwenig Zeit. 
Familie hat am Strand gewartet.

fasj


----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> na gut, ich schämm mich..


 
Ach das tut gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





beuze1 schrieb:


> aber Schnee mußte doch nun wirklich nicht mehr sein..
> ist das der grund warum Du Dich jetzt plötzlich so "unschuldig" als Osterlamm gibst..


 
Kann es tatsächlich sein, dass du die kleinen roten Hörnchen auf dem Kopf des Lämmchens nicht gesehen hast? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin jetzt etwas enttäuscht, werde aber sofort einen Spendenaufruf starten, damit du eine neue Brille bekommst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Spendenaufruf:*
*Beuze braucht ne Brille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* *Spendet bitte großzügig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## beuze1 (24. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Spendenaufruf:*
> *Beuze braucht ne Brille
> 
> 
> ...



warum nicht...
ich hab noch Platz..
und ich Liebe Brillen





.
.


----------



## Duempelhuber (24. März 2009)

Setzt du die Schutzbrille auch zum biken auf?


----------



## beuze1 (24. März 2009)

Duempelhuber schrieb:


> Setzt du die Schutzbrille auch zum biken auf?



*Ja, klar*
Nachts, Regen, Hagel, Nebel, Bärbel-Wetter u.s.w.


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...Bärbel-Wetter...


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2009)

Leg dir mal ne Oakley zu! Meine hat nen vermögen gekostet und ist die beste, die ich je erlebt hab. Ich mein Für einen Brillenliebhaber is oakley doch bestimmt richtig?!


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

da kann ich nur zustimmen

oakley baut echt gute brillen.

hab eine zum segeln mit polarisierenden gläsern. richtig gut.

jetzt brauch ich noch eine zum biken


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2009)

warum? Gläser kann man kaufen und Rahmen müsst doch gehn??! Ich hab drei gläser, nen geilen rahemn - perfekt! Ich hab sie aus den USA mitgebracht (fast 150 euro ersparnis!!). Aber wenn ich beim zoll rausgeziogen wiorden wäre...OO


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

hier kann man keine gläser tauschen.

und die ist von der form her zum biken eher unpraktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ja, klar*
> Nachts, Regen, Hagel, Nebel, Bärbel-Wetter u.s.w.


 


acid-driver schrieb:


>


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2009)

Bärbel, das meinen die Doch nich so  Hübsches neues Bild hast da 
Wg. Oakley:



Bei mir schon


----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bärbel, das meinen die Doch nich so  Hübsches neues Bild hast da
> 
> 
> Bei mir schon


 
Danke schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Coole Brille


----------



## HILLKILLER (24. März 2009)

Ist das etwa zeigt her eure Cubes 

Man man hier ist das Wetter so schlecht das nicht einmal an Biken zu denken ist. Alles Zwischen Regen-Graupel-Schnee-Hagel-Wind-Mehr Wind. Absolut behindert. Da hilft auch keine Brille 

@ schlupp: Klasse Radl.


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. März 2009)

mir gefällt die brille nich so ...
obwohl ich oakley liiiieebe


----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

Na schön, dann mal wieder ein Bild mit Cube unter schönem blauem Himmel 








schlupp schrieb:


> Back to topic - meine neue Waffe noch mal für alle ;-)


 
Das Bike hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## ratko (24. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hey Leute - Der GPS kram is ja schön und gut, aber könnt ihr dafür nich nen Fred aufmachen`?? Die Bilder gehn sonst noch in Tourenvorschlägen unter! Also bitte, nich mehr hier!!
> *ZEIGT HER EURE CUBES!*




Der Brillenkram passt aber besser zum Thema???
So etwas nennt man Doppelmoral.

Gruß


----------



## beuze1 (24. März 2009)

bei dem Wetter-egal..
und


> Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern.
> 
> Konrad Adenauer


Du siehst das ist nicht,s neues..
und auch nicht sooo schlimm..


----------



## volki3 (24. März 2009)

Ach was, mer kann doch auch ma Zeigen was mer so hat 
Ich hab ne "RudyProjekt Kerosene" 





Das selbe Model hatte Eric Zabel in seinen Besten Zeiten auf der Nase hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> bei dem Wetter-egal..
> und
> 
> Du siehst das ist nicht,s neues..
> und auch nicht sooo schlimm..




Gut dass es doch noch gebildetere Leute als mich gibt Ich hät mich da schwer rausreden können


----------



## beuze1 (24. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



war doch nur *"spass"*


----------



## ratko (24. März 2009)

@Beuze

In diesem Fall war es ja kein GeschwÃ¤tz von gestern, sondern von heute Nachmittag

Solange mehr als zwei Forenteilnehmer Ã¼ber etwas bestimmtes diskutieren, ist das Wort âOff Topicâ ohnehin deplaziert. Ein Fremdwort ist es zudem auch noch.


----------



## ratko (24. März 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Ach was, mer kann doch auch ma Zeigen was mer so hat
> Ich hab ne "RudyProjekt Kerosene"
> 
> 
> ...



Sind es EPO-Pulver Reste vom Zabel auf dem Brillenglas?


----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> war doch nur *"spass"*


 
Na gut


----------



## volki3 (24. März 2009)

ratko schrieb:


> Sind es EPO-Pulver Reste vom Zabel auf dem Brillenglas?



Das sind die Reste Ehrlicher Arbeit auf meinem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

> Na gut


du lässt dich aber schnell beschwichtigen


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Das sind die Reste Ehrlicher Arbeit auf Bike



Aber das ist doch eine Brille


----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du lässt dich aber schnell beschwichtigen


 
Meinste, ich hätte noch ein bisschen rumzicken sollen?


----------



## beuze1 (24. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du lässt dich aber schnell beschwichtigen



mir hätte ein Danke auch gereicht..
(vorbaulänge)


----------



## beuze1 (24. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> rumzicken ?



das ist Dir doch fremd..
Du doch nicht..


----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> das ist Dir doch fremd..


 
Absolut 


beuze1 schrieb:


> Du doch nicht..


 
Neeiiiin, ich doch nicht....


----------



## Ryo (24. März 2009)

Oakley? Oh das is mein Stichwort

Hier mal das Sommerregal:


----------



## barbarissima (24. März 2009)

Ähm, wenn du die alle verscherbelst und noch ein paar vom Winterregal dazu tust, dann müsstest du doch eigentlich genügend Kohle für ein Stereo beisammen haben


----------



## HILLKILLER (24. März 2009)

Gilt sowas schon als Fetisch oder als Ebayshopinhaber


----------



## Ryo (24. März 2009)

Joa das wär n gutes Stereo. Aber ich könnt mich nie von meinen Schätzen trennenXD

Ne kein Fetisch, ist einfach nur n teures Hobby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (24. März 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Ist das etwa zeigt her eure Cubes
> 
> Man man hier ist das Wetter so schlecht das nicht einmal an Biken zu denken ist. Alles Zwischen Regen-Graupel-Schnee-Hagel-Wind-Mehr Wind. Absolut behindert. Da hilft auch keine Brille




Achtung deutsch: zurück zum Thema.
Bei uns war das Wetter auch schlecht. Aber warum nicht biken gehen?
Der noBrakes-Biketreff mit starker Gruppe, 30 km und 1000 hm und so sah es am Rotstein bei Oberkochen aus:



Aufm Berg 5 cm Neuschnee, im Tal 5 cm Wasser oder Matsch.


----------



## Ryo (24. März 2009)

Am Hohenstaufen sahs heut ähnlich aus...runter wars Spaßig, rauf eine reine Tortur.

 Btw: schonwieder ein Stereo


----------



## Hemme (24. März 2009)

Hast Recht, bergauf wars sehr Kraft- und Konditionsfördernd und bergab durchaus spassig.


----------



## linusb (24. März 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Achtung deutsch: zurück zum Thema.
> Bei uns war das Wetter auch schlecht. Aber warum nicht biken gehen?
> Der noBrakes-Biketreff mit starker Gruppe, 30 km und 1000 hm und so sah es am Rotstein bei Oberkochen aus:
> 
> ...



... ach Hemme, da waren doch weitere 5 Würfel dabei.... die hast Du verschwiegen...

Gruß linusb

www.nobrakes.de


----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2009)

Weil mich mein Cube so gut durch den Winter gebracht hat, bekam es heute eine komplette Reinigung und Inspektion von mir. Und als Bonus die neuen Cube-Griffe in schwarz rot. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/312675]
	
[/URL]  [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/312674]
	
[/URL]


----------



## STR33TN3R (25. März 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Ach was, mer kann doch auch ma Zeigen was mer so hat
> Ich hab ne "RudyProjekt Kerosene"
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!!! Hab auch ne Kerosene! Ist echt nicht schlecht aber ich such noch was mit besserer Optik^^

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## Ryo (25. März 2009)

Oakley Radar oder Half-/Flag Jacket

Oder wenns freakig sein soll die Racing Jacket


----------



## aux-racing (25. März 2009)

ich fahr immer mit der hier


----------



## beuze1 (25. März 2009)

*man, bin ich eben erschrocken..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (25. März 2009)

ja, irgendjemand hat mit brillen angefangen


----------



## beuze1 (25. März 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> ja, irgendjemand hat mit brillen angefangen



ich weiß wär.s war.
sag aber nix sonst krieg ich 
wieder schimpfe von Bärbel..


----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2009)

So jetzt Thema wechsel


----------



## malicom (25. März 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Da gibts sicher tolle sachen. Hast Du ein paar schöne Track´s ?
> Hab mir mal eine tolle Runde neu zusammengestellt, aber noch nicht am Stück gefahren (schmuddelwetter  ).
> Will die aber demnächst in Angriff nehemn. Stell sie dann auch im Portal und Fotos hier ein.
> 
> ...


Ja, habe ich auch, meine "Hausrunde" deckt sich teilweise mit Deiner Route16786 siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381811
Die anderen Routen gehen ehe Richtung Schorndorf oder Welzheimerwald.
Das mit dem timen ist eine gute Idee.
Da es ein Bilder-Thema ist, ein Bild vom meiner "Hausrunde" mit Zwangspause (Platten):



Bitte nicht steinigen, wegen Schutzblech!!!

Gruss Martin


----------



## Ryo (25. März 2009)

Ui ein Schorndorfer!  Mensch so langsam finden sich doch Leute in der Umgebung 

Bei uns liegt gottseidank kein Schnee bzw fiel keiner


----------



## Hemme (25. März 2009)

linusb schrieb:


> ... ach Hemme, da waren doch weitere 5 Würfel dabei.... die hast Du verschwiegen...
> 
> Gruß linusb
> 
> www.nobrakes.de



Au ja, Schande über mich.
Es waren noch dabei: ein AMS 125, ein Stereo, 2 Reactions und ein Attention. Nächstes mal gibts ein Gruppenbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (25. März 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Das ist noch die Orginalzugführung die CUBE von sich aus geändert hat, da sie die Züge bzw. die Verstrebung beschädigt.
> 
> Gibt es extra Thread´s hier.
> 
> ...



Kann mir vorstellen, dass es irgendwann Scheuerstellen geben wird. Am Steuerrohr kommen Kunststoff/Gummi-Clips ran, sind schon bestellt. 

Aber das was Du meinst:

Bei meinem Modell aus dem Katalog bzw. auf der Internetseite eines BikeShops sind die Züge am Unterrohr neben dem Flaschenhalter langgeführt. Das Modell hatte allerdings auch die Bremshebel mit BAT. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich diese Gummi-Clips im Bereich der Schwinge machen...

Was steht denn in der PDF?? Wie man die Züge am Unterrohr verlegt? Dann gibts aber Probleme  mit der Bremsleitung am Ausfallende. Die müsste dann sonen doofen Bogen machen  ...

kannst mir gerne die PDF geben, schreibe mir ne PN, dann bekommste meine Email.

Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Clark_Gabel (25. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *@ bärbel*
> das triefft,s zimmlich gut...
> ohne Tacho mit km&hm zähler möchte ich nicht fahren da würde mir echt was fehlen..
> und immer öffters auch mit GPS, weils einfach Spass macht sich die Touren am Abend nochmal auf dem Compi oder Google Earth anzuschauen
> ...



Hallo beuze1,

der Vorbauhalter für das Vista HCx schaut ja super aus!! Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, woher du den bezogen hast?? 

Grüßle und danke schon mal im voraus...!!!!


----------



## Ryo (25. März 2009)

bikertech.de


----------



## Cortezsi (26. März 2009)

malicom schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich auch, meine "Hausrunde" deckt sich teilweise mit Deiner Route16786 siehe hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381811
> Die anderen Routen gehen ehe Richtung Schorndorf oder Welzheimerwald.
> Das mit dem timen ist eine gute Idee.
> ...



Platten?
Lass mich raten: Der Rocket Ron, oder?


----------



## malicom (26. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Platten?
> Lass mich raten: Der Rocket Ron, oder?



Leider ja!

Gruss Martin


----------



## Tauchsieder (26. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Weil mich mein Cube so gut durch den Winter gebracht hat, bekam es heute eine komplette Reinigung und Inspektion von mir. Und als Bonus die neuen Cube-Griffe in schwarz rot.
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/312675]
> 
> ...



Sehr schick 

Das gehört in die Kategorie: ein Fahrrad kann man nicht behandeln wie einen Menschen, ein Rad braucht liebe.


----------



## beuze1 (26. März 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> bikertech.de



ist nur die halbe Wahrhiet..

http://www.gps-halter.de/showit/pho...Unterteil-gefraest_mit-ETREX-Schale_Beuze.jpg
.
.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> 
> Das gehört in die Kategorie: ein Fahrrad kann man nicht behandeln wie einen Menschen, ein Rad braucht liebe.



Ich behandle meine Bikes wie manch anderer sein geliebtes Haustier.


----------



## beuze1 (26. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich behandle meine Bikes wie manch anderer sein geliebtes Haustier.



ich werf die Katze immer Abend,s raus..


das mach ich mit meinem Bike nicht..


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich werf die Katze immer Abend,s raus..
> 
> 
> das mach ich mit meinem Bike nicht..



dafür wäscht du die Katze aber auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2009)

Ey Leute, ich hab grad so das Gefühl, dass ich mein Rad wie den letzten dreck behandle!!! Also ich pflegs regelmäßig, wechsel parts, tune, sorg dafür das alles läuft. So. heute hab ich mein rad, nach feierabend nochmal in unsrer wekstatt im laden aufgehängt. Grund wwwar eigtl. ein quietschen beim pedaliieren. Also kurbeln abziehen, tretlager raus. Oh mein gott! Mir kamen minimum 100ml wasser entgegen, und dazu war da wirklich ne richtig dicke schlammschicht! Ey, das kam allles vom winter (bissl über 2000km)! Dann gefettet und eingebaut. Bilanz von ner halben stunde arbeit. (bzw. die dinge, die ich jetzt als defekt seh!)
-Kettenblätter
-Kette, kassette, die bald fertig sind
-Bremsscheibe hinten (hab ich noch ne 180er)
-Pedale (können wir aber einschicekn und grigen neue)
Und ansonsten muss ich den bock vorm frühling auseinander nehmen, putzen, fette, zusammenbauen und einstellen!! Da kommt ne menge arbeit auf mich zu, obwohl ich immer der überzeugung war, dass ich mich bestens um mein rad kümmer!!!!!!!!!!!! Shiit, ich hab gedacht ich hab den größten drecksbock meiner karieere aufm montageständer


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2009)

bei dem Wetter ist das doch normal....was du da aufgezählt hast lässt sich doch an einem Mittag machen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2009)

Ja, es geht nicht darum das zu verbauen, das is ne stunde. das problöem is, hinterbau, und alles auseinander zu nehmen, zu säubern und wieder einzubauen. weil dass muss ich mit allem, also gabel, vorbau, hinterbau, usw. machen.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2009)

Ja, völlig normal. Mit meinem Cube habe ich mich auch einen Nachmittag beschäftigt. Mein Tretlager sah auch so aus. 
Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass sich Leute ein kleines Loch unten am Tretlager in den Rahmen reinbohren, damit das Wasser direkt abläuft. Ist da was dran oder sinnvoll?

Ich werfe unsere Katzen nicht abends raus.  Das könnte Ärger geben.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ja, es geht nicht darum das zu verbauen, das is ne stunde. das problöem is, hinterbau, und alles auseinander zu nehmen, zu säubern und wieder einzubauen. weil dass muss ich mit allem, also gabel, vorbau, hinterbau, usw. machen.



Dein Stereo wird es dir danken. Du hast es ja schließlich auch den ganzen Winter über durch den Match und Schlamm deiner Lieblingstrails gejagt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2009)

Gut stimmt! Aber so heftig hatt ichs noch nie!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, völlig normal. Mit meinem Cube habe ich mich auch einen Nachmittag beschäftigt. Mein Tretlager sah auch so aus.
> Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass sich Leute ein kleines Loch unten am Tretlager in den Rahmen reinbohren, damit das Wasser direkt abläuft. Ist da was dran oder sinnvoll?
> Auf jeden fall,sowie beim 301 Liteville,habe ich bei meinem Stereo auch gemacht.Seitdem sammelt sich kein See mehr im Tretlager mehr.Gruss


----------



## Hemme (26. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass sich Leute ein kleines Loch unten am Tretlager in den Rahmen reinbohren, damit das Wasser direkt abläuft. Ist da was dran oder sinnvoll?



Das mach ich seit Jahren an jedem meiner Bikes. So auch am Stereo. 

@Andi: mit 100 ml biste noch gut dran. Einer aus unserer Gruppe hatte mal so viel Wasser im Stereorahmen, dass man es 'schwappen' hörte, wenn man das Rad bewegt hat. War dann geschätzt ca. ein halber Liter der rauskam.


----------



## aux-racing (26. März 2009)

na da bin ich ja froh das ich im winter nicht fahr.
wenn ich das sehen würde mit dem wasser und so würde ich wahnsinnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nibbelspanner (26. März 2009)

sind 14mm genug als kleine bohrung

Edit:
das hört sich nach nem guten tip an da ja die rohre miteinander teils mit einer öffnung zum anderen verbunden sind.
und alles läuft zum tiefsten punkt.
die rohre der schwinge haben ja standart-löscher.

ganz fies finde ich beim fritzz das loch am sattelrohr welches sich unter der sattelrohrverstärkung, diesen kleinen bogen befindet.
da kann sicher wasser rein.


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2009)

musst ja nicht gerade eine dritte tretlageröffnung bohren


----------



## volki3 (26. März 2009)

Könnt ihr mal en Foto von dem Loch machen?!


----------



## Nibbelspanner (26. März 2009)

und noch was

ich habe fertig
es ist komplett

anfang dezember habe ich angefangen, völlig unwissend 

habe lange nächte im internet verbracht um mir genau sicher zu sein welche sattelstütze, welchen umwerfer, welches lenklager...usw, usw,
ich denn nun kaufen kann.
habe bis auf das fett und das werkzeug alles online gekauft...aus verschiedenen quellen, teils aus e-bay
es hagelte regelrecht päckchen...war jede woche weihnachten
in keinem meiner ortsansässigen fahrradläden konnte ich ein 1.5 steuersatz kaufen geschweige denn einbauen lassen
(zitat auf meinen mitgebrachten steuersatz) den pressen wir da rein,
wenns passt passts wenn nicht dann nicht 
leben die alle hinterm mond (brügelmann sagte 1.5" steuerrohre sind doch längst ausgestorben)

egal.

die größte hilfe bei allem war mir dieses forum.
motivation, inspiration, know-how...hier bekam ich alles
untermalt von euren bildern die mir den lieben langen winter den wind in die segel geblasen haben....
und mein neid immer auf einen gesunden level hielten

lange rede kurzer sinn...

*DANKE*

*da isses nun mein fritzz*
*aus etlichen einzelteilen zusammengefriemelt.*
*wenns mal endlich nicht mehr regnet...ja dann*


----------



## Racer87 (26. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ja, es geht nicht darum das zu verbauen, das is ne stunde. das problöem is, hinterbau, und alles auseinander zu nehmen, zu säubern und wieder einzubauen. ...



Wieso muss man denn einen Hinterbau auseinander nehmen??? Das is doch alles zusammen geschweißt.
Ach, hab ich schonmal gesagt, wie sehr ich mein Hardtail liebe???


----------



## j.wayne (26. März 2009)

Ich denke ma er meinte damit nicht das er die Schweissnähte auftrennt sondern den Hinterbau an den Lagerstellen zelegt.

@Nibbelspanner
Sehr schön isses geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (26. März 2009)

Gratulation  Superschönes Bike geworden!!!
Wie viel hast du da jetzt reininvestiert?

Und ganz wichtig: Kettenstrebenschutz ned vergessen vor der ersten Tour


----------



## Racer87 (26. März 2009)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Ich denke ma er meinte damit nicht das er die Schweissnähte auftrennt sondern den Hinterbau an den Lagerstellen zelegt.



Dann les mal meinen ganzen Beitrag und denk ein wenig nach. Ein kleiner Tip sei dir noch gegeben: Ironie!!!

@Nibbelspanner: Ja, is nicht schlecht. Für ein selbstaufgebautes Bike vermiss ich allerdings etwas die außergewöhnlichen Parts. Schön is es dank des Rahmens trotzdem und auf jeden Fall auch stimmig aufgebaut, was ich persönlich wichtig finde.


----------



## Nibbelspanner (26. März 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Gratulation  Superschönes Bike geworden!!!
> Wie viel hast du da jetzt reininvestiert?
> 
> Und ganz wichtig: Kettenstrebenschutz ned vergessen vor der ersten Tour


 
sagen wir mal so...gespart habe ich gegenüber einem komplettbike gar nichts.
was ich allerdings kostenlos dazu bekommen habe war eine ausbildung in fahrradtechnik
und sinnvolle freizeitbeschäftigung, die letzten 4 monate vergingen wie im flug.
den strebenschutz hab ich schon...kommt drann vor der ersten fahrt.





Racer87 schrieb:


> @Nibbelspanner: Ja, is nicht schlecht. Für ein selbstaufgebautes Bike vermiss ich allerdings etwas die außergewöhnlichen Parts. Schön is es dank des Rahmens trotzdem und auf jeden Fall auch stimmig aufgebaut, was ich persönlich wichtig finde.


 
aussergewöhnlich ist für mich alles an diesem bike...niemals hätte ich mir träumen lassen das ich jemals ein bike dieser preisklasse besitze.
naja...bisschen aus der serie ist das saint schaltwerk,
und evtl. der gefräßte vorbau mit dem dicken lenker.
hier im forum falle ich damit nicht auf
habe aber noch nie ein fritzz in freier wildbahn gesehen.


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


>



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!

Die, wie ich finde, schönste Farbcombi von Cube ever !! 

Viel Spaß braucht man da nicht wünschen....kommt von alleine.


Und du hast jetzt kein "halbes Fritz" mehr


----------



## barbarissima (27. März 2009)

@Nibbelspanner:
Ich bin sehr begeistert! Ist ein superschönes Bike geworden


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

14 mm  sind sehr gross ....... bitte kein Loch in 14 mm bohren ......

es braucht nur ein kleines Loch 1 - 3 mm höchstens ..... aber daran denken, ich könnte mir Vorstellen, das es bei einem Rahmenbruch Probleme mit der Garantie gibt. Wobei ich jetzt keine Diskussion darüber anzetteln möchte, vielmehr sollte man sich der Tatsache bewusst sein und es für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit den Little Joe von Syntace. Dadurch kommt zwar immer noch Feuchtigkeit ins Tretlagergehäuse, jedoch deutlich weniger. 
Irgendwo hatte ich mal eine Anleitung gefunden, leider finde ich sie nicht mehr, einen alten Schlauch über das Sattelrohr und Sattelstütze zu ziehen. So konnte man den Sattel noch ein und ausfahren, trotzdem war das ganze Dicht.
Edit:gefunden

Ich stelle mein Rad regelmässig, ohne Sattel, auf den Kopf und lasse das Zeugs rauslaufen. Ab und an baue ich das Innenlager aus und reinige den Bereich.


----------



## aux-racing (27. März 2009)

@ nibbelspanner

von fritzz-fahrer zu fritzz-fahrer, herzlichen glückwunsch,wilkommen im club und bleib immer schön im sattel wenns locker bergab geht.
und denk dran, jedes bike ist immer nur so gut wie sein fahrer, auch wenns ein fritzz ist.


----------



## Cortezsi (27. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich stelle mein Rad regelmässig, ohne Sattel, auf den Kopf und lasse das Zeugs rauslaufen. Ab und an baue ich das Innenlager aus und reinige den Bereich.



Hmm, das Überkopfstellen kann Luft ins Bremssystem befördern.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

nur wenn ein Defekt vorliegt, ansonsten ist das Bremssystem ein geschlossener Kreislauf.


----------



## mac80 (27. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ey Leute, ich hab grad so das Gefühl, dass ich mein Rad wie den letzten dreck behandle!!! Also ich pflegs regelmäßig, wechsel parts, tune, sorg dafür das alles läuft. So. heute hab ich mein rad, nach feierabend nochmal in unsrer wekstatt im laden aufgehängt. Grund wwwar eigtl. ein quietschen beim pedaliieren. Also kurbeln abziehen, tretlager raus. Oh mein gott! Mir kamen minimum 100ml wasser entgegen, und dazu war da wirklich ne richtig dicke schlammschicht! Ey, das kam allles vom winter (bissl über 2000km)! Dann gefettet und eingebaut. Bilanz von ner halben stunde arbeit. (bzw. die dinge, die ich jetzt als defekt seh!)
> -Kettenblätter
> -Kette, kassette, die bald fertig sind
> -Bremsscheibe hinten (hab ich noch ne 180er)
> ...



Hi Andi,

ging mir vor ner Woche genauso (die Siffe im Tretlagerbereich). 
Selbe Story nur etwas grüner lol... 

Das ist ganz normal (wenn das Bike artgerecht bewegt wird)

"Und" dass es das dreckigste Rad ist dass an "diesem" Montageständer jemals hing ist auch keine Kunst, oder? 

Gruß & vieleicht sehen wir uns So. (Wetter ist ja gut gemeldet: Sonne! Genauso wie gestern und heute / nur leider hab ich diese ausser im Internet nirgends gesehen)

ps.: Deine Karriere? Die hast Du noch vor Dir, Junges Gemüse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (27. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nur wenn ein Defekt vorliegt, ansonsten ist das Bremssystem ein geschlossener Kreislauf.



Nicht unbedingt, wenn bei der Aktion z.B. ein Bremshebel (ungewollt) gedrückt wird - da reicht es auch schon, wenn das Rad nur horizontal liegt.


----------



## biker1967 (27. März 2009)

@nippelspanner
sehr schönes Bike haste jetzt.
Nur noch dein Profil ändern. Das Fritzz is ja nun ganz und nich mehr halb vorhanden


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, wenn bei der Aktion z.B. ein Bremshebel (ungewollt) gedrückt wird - da reicht es auch schon, wenn das Rad nur horizontal liegt.



Das kann meiner Meinung nach nur passieren, wenn die Räder ausgebaut sind und sich dadurch die Bremsbeläge zu weit herausdrücken, was übrigens auch passieren kann, wenn man die Beläge zu weit abfährt. Ansonsten ist das System komplett mit Bremsflüssigkeit gefüllt und enthält keine Luft. Wenn doch, ist es irgendwo undicht oder wurde nicht ordnungsgemäss gefüllt.

damit wir nicht ganz vom Thema abschweifen 





und Beuze uns wieder eins auf die Mütze gibt


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hmm, das Überkopfstellen kann Luft ins Bremssystem befördern.



Immer diese Halbwahrheiten 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Das kann meiner Meinung nach nur passieren, wenn die Räder ausgebaut sind und sich dadurch die Bremsbeläge zu weit herausdrücken, was übrigens auch passieren kann, wenn man die Beläge zu weit abfährt. Ansonsten ist das System komplett mit Bremsflüssigkeit gefüllt und enthält keine Luft. Wenn doch, ist es irgendwo undicht oder wurde nicht ordnungsgemäss gefüllt.



Wahrheit!!



Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> sind 14mm genug als kleine bohrung



Ja sollte knapp reichen ...einfacher wird aber sein zwischendurch die Schraube für die Zugführung raus drehen.
Originalcubeentwässerungsbohrung 

Bei meinen anderen Bikes hatte ich auch immer ein 4mm Loch gebohrt.....die Lager danken es dir mit fast ewigen Leben.


----------



## robert.vienna (27. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Bei meinen anderen Bikes hatte ich auch immer ein 4mm Loch gebohrt....




Kann da mal wer ein Foto online stellen wo ihr da rumbohrt? Denke wenn man da nicht die richtige Stelle erwischt tut man dem Lager nichts Gutes ...


----------



## mac80 (27. März 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> einfacher wird aber sein zwischendurch die Schraube für die Zugführung raus drehen.
> Originalcubeentwässerungsbohrung
> 
> Bei meinen anderen Bikes hatte ich auch immer ein 4mm Loch gebohrt.....die Lager danken es dir mit fast ewigen Leben.




Wollts grad sagen!


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

ach ja mein derzeitiges "Wallpaper"


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2009)

mac80 schrieb:


> Wollts grad sagen!



ERSTER


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. März 2009)

@nippelspanner, wie viel mehr hat das bike jetz ungefähr mehr gekostet, als wenn du´s in etwa der selben ausstattung regulär gekauft hättest ??

mir an deiner stelle, wäre es das geld wert gewesen, die optisch viel schönere, und technisch bessere XT-schaltung ztu kaufen, find es fast ein wenig "schade" dass es nur slx hat - ansonsten hast du einen der geilsten rahmen überhaupt

und noch ne frage, was hast du für ne gabel ? (die gefällt mir auch ned ganz perfekt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (27. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> mir an deiner stelle, wäre es das geld wert gewesen, die optisch viel schönere, und technisch bessere XT-schaltung ztu kaufen, find es fast ein wenig "schade" dass es nur slx hat


Die SLX tuts schon. Die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht...
Die Optik is aber besser als bei der XT. Hab an meinem auch ne dunkle Garnitur dran (Hone).
Die Schalter sind bis auf dieses "Instant Relaese" mit den XT gleich und man spart mal ca.20-30Euro.


----------



## Nibbelspanner (27. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> @nippelspanner, wie viel mehr hat das bike jetz ungefähr mehr gekostet, als wenn du´s in etwa der selben ausstattung regulär gekauft hättest ??
> 
> mir an deiner stelle, wäre es das geld wert gewesen, die optisch viel schönere, und technisch bessere XT-schaltung ztu kaufen, find es fast ein wenig "schade" dass es nur slx hat - ansonsten hast du einen der geilsten rahmen überhaupt
> 
> und noch ne frage, was hast du für ne gabel ? (die gefällt mir auch ned ganz perfekt)


 
mehr habe ich ja nicht bezahlt...und wenn war es mir das wert.
dafür sind alle anbauteile entsprechend meinen wünschen.
ich mochte möglichst wenige silberne anbauteile und die SLX ausstattung hat mir optisch am besten gefallen.
hätte ja auch gerne schwarze standrohre gehabt aber ne marzocchi wollte ich nicht.
das einzigste was ich an meiner Rock-Shox Domain 318 U-turn nicht ganz so mag sind die goldenen decals...ansonsten ein geiles teil.
abgestimmt mit spezieller feder für mein (leicht)gewicht

ausserdem habe ich kürzere kurbeln 170 statt 175mm, wegen meinen kurzen beinen

die hayes stroker trail, die schwarzen cube griffe, der komplett schwarze sattel, reifen 2,4", das extrem flache lenklager, der kurze vorbau, der 31,8mm lenker, das saint schaltwerk und die DT-swiss felgen sind alles sachen die nicht unbedingt zum serien fritzz gehören
aber genau so wollte ich es haben

Serie: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/cube-fritzz/3585.html

das studieren, kaufen und basteln war wie gesagt ein prima zeitvertreib und auch so gewollt.

gekostet hats über 2000 euro...ja nun...alle teile sind neu.



aux-racing schrieb:


> @ nibbelspanner
> 
> von fritzz-fahrer zu fritzz-fahrer, herzlichen glückwunsch,wilkommen im club und bleib immer schön im sattel wenns locker bergab geht.
> und denk dran, jedes bike ist immer nur so gut wie sein fahrer, auch wenns ein fritzz ist.


 

ob ich ein guter fahrer werde wird sich zeigen...probefahren konnte ich vorher nicht das passt schon

und danke an alle für das lob, freud mich wenns gefällt


----------



## beuze1 (27. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Kann da mal wer ein Foto online stellen wo ihr da *rumbohrt?* Denke wenn man da nicht die richtige Stelle erwischt tut man dem Lager nichts Gutes ...



*ich mach mir mal die Mühe...
aber bitte nicht rumbohren, sondern an der tiefsten Stelle ein 3-4mm Loch 
bohren und sauber entgraten
**auf keinen Fall größer !!!*

*tiefste Stelle anzeichnen(edding) wenn das Rad normal steht..
sauberen Körner setzen..*






*3-4mm loch bohren..eines reicht !!*





*entgrtaten, wenn möglich innen auch !!*





*versiegeln (Nagellack)*





*damit sollte der Antrieb dauerhaft trocken sein...*
.
.


----------



## Ryo (27. März 2009)

Ui, das tut schon beim Anschauen weh...

Bei mir stand heute "Pimp my Cube" auf dem Programm:

Neue 2009er Schaumstoffgriffe mit weißer Klemme und superleichte Cube RFR Hörnchen- natürlich in weiß-rot! Muss ja zum Bike passen


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2009)

@beuze
Perfekter Anschaungsuntericht 

@ Ryo

ist mir etwas viel rot weiss 

aber es soll ja dir gefallen


----------



## cubedriver78 (27. März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Habe meinem Bike ne Komplettreinigung gegönnt und es ordentlich zerlegt...fünf Stunden mühsam gewartet

Leider sind mir dabei ein paar net so tolle Sachen aufgefallen...zum Beispiel habe ich ein paar Stellen entdeckt die mir bissl Sorgen machen

Foto 1



Wippe hat Schleifspuren
Foto 2



wusste nicht das die kleineste 'Fehlpositionierung' des Schnellspanners dafür verantwortlich sein kann
Foto 3



Hinterbau schlägt an Sattelstütze an
Foto 4



Das ist mein max Hubweg...da wäre also noch was drin wenn nix anschlagen würde

Also so sieht es bei meinem 16' Rahmen aus.Ist Euch schon etwas an Eueren Rahmen in dieser Hinsicht aufgefallen oder liegt das nur an dem kleinen Rahmen?
Muss jetzt mal demnächst ermitteln wieviel Federweg ich eigentlich in Wirklichkeit habe

Hoffe das war für Euch auch interessant und Euch passiert sowas nicht.Muss wohl damit leben und mir Gedanken über nen anderen Rahmen machen

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (27. März 2009)

@ nippelspanner, aber des originale hat doch des haaaaammergeile xtr schaltwerk hinten, ein geileres gibts doch fast kaum, und vorne die race-face kurbel find ich ehrlichgesagt viel schöner wie slx (sry ich will dein bike nicht schlecht machen !!


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. März 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


>



haben die kabel da hinten den rahmen gescheuert ??? 
weil dann muss bei meinem da noch was hinmachen !!^^


----------



## cubedriver78 (27. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> haben die kabel da hinten den rahmen gescheuert ???
> weil dann muss bei meinem da noch was hinmachen !!^^



Ja ist ein bissl aufgescheuert.Bei der kleinen Rahmengröße ist dort alles etwas enger und gedrückter montiert.Bleibt net aus!Mich stört es nicht.Sind einige Stellen am Rahmen an denen ich so ne Schutzfolie hingeklebt habe aber dort vergessen

Greetz


----------



## robert.vienna (27. März 2009)

@beuze
Super! Danke für Deine Mühe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 Fragen:

1) Warum bohrst Du 2 Löcher wenn Du schreibst eines reicht?
2) Nagellack hält?
3) Tretlager muss man unbedingt vorher ausbauen, richtig?


----------



## robert.vienna (27. März 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig: Kettenstrebenschutz ned vergessen vor der ersten Tour



Hat doch eh serienmäßig eine Folie aufgeklebt oder reicht die nicht?


----------



## stereotom (27. März 2009)

@cubedriver78:

Is ja heftig. Richtig enttäuschend. Wie kann Cube bitte so eine Fehlkonstruktion verkaufen? Da würd ich direkt zum Händler springen. Da soll Cube den neuen Rahmen springen lassen. Ist eindeutig ein schwerwiegender Mangel. Nicht zu fassen...


----------



## Dämon__ (27. März 2009)

das mit der Zugverlegung ist ein alter Hut beim Ams, wenn es nicht richtig gemacht wird kann einem sogar die Bremsleitung durchscheuern.
Und zu den Löchern im Tretlager möchte ich nur so viel sagen "Garantie" ist weg!!!


----------



## biker1967 (27. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> mehr habe ich ja nicht bezahlt...und wenn war es mir das wert.
> dafür sind alle anbauteile entsprechend meinen wünschen.
> ich mochte möglichst wenige silberne anbauteile und die SLX ausstattung hat mir optisch am besten gefallen.


so gings mir bei der Auswahl an meinem 125er auch. Bin mittlerweile am Gewichtstuning (15,5kg sind etwas zuviel).


> hätte ja auch gerne schwarze standrohre gehabt aber ne marzocchi wollte ich nicht.
> das einzigste was ich an meiner Rock-Shox Domain 318 U-turn nicht ganz so mag sind die goldenen decals...ansonsten ein geiles teil.
> abgestimmt mit spezieller feder für mein (leicht)gewicht


Von wegen leicht! Die Gabel soll 2,8kg wiegen



> die hayes stroker trail, die schwarzen cube griffe, der komplett schwarze sattel, reifen 2,4", das extrem flache lenklager, der kurze vorbau, der 31,8mm lenker, das saint schaltwerk und die DT-swiss felgen sind alles sachen die nicht unbedingt zum serien fritzz gehören
> aber genau so wollte ich es haben


sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2009)

Cube is nicht nur bei solchen konstruktionsfehlern, sondern auch bei der Auslieferung und vormontage ziehmlich schlampig!!
Hat einer von euch schon viele Cubes aufgebaut? Also ich sag euch, bei fast jedem Cube is  das schaltauge verbogen, züge schon eingerissen, usw. und die einstellschraube für die schaltwerkhöhe grift nicht, weil diese "nase" zu kurz ist. So, wenn nörgeln, dann rcihtig! 
Und wegen nem Ersatzrahmen bin ich skeptisch. is ja jetzt schoon 2 jahre alt und solche konstruktionsfehller erfolgreich als "garantie" zu werten wird schwer. Und das liegt nicht am laden! (ich arbeit schließlich genau dort,wo cubedriver es hinbringen würde..)


----------



## beuze1 (27. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> @beuze
> Super! Danke für Deine Mühe
> 
> 
> ...



ja dann,
*1)  das zweite Loch hat ein Gewinde..
und da sitz serienmäßig  die Kunststoff-Zugfürung*





*2) ja*wenn Du nix besseres (Klar- Lack) hast

*3) nein..
denn Bohrer reichlich mit Fett (Wagenschmiere u.s.w.) bestreichen,
dann bleiben die Spähne am Bohrer kleben..*

*frag jetzt nicht , wann ich das nächstemal in Wien bin..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (27. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> (ich arbeit schließlich genau dort,wo cubedriver es hinbringen würde..)



Taugt der Laden was ?

Lohnt es sich mal von der A5 abzubiegen wenn man vorbeirauscht ?

fasj


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2009)

Kommt halt immerdraufan. Is natürlich klar, dass das sortiment an z.b. klamotten nicht so groß wie das beim stadler, oder so is. Is nen dorf laden. wenn du in der nähe wohnst, und auch (z.b. wenn du was bestellt hast) nochmal kommen kannst, oder so..
Aber der Laden an sich is gut. Und beratung gibts auch immer schön ausführlich. Chefé redet gern


----------



## schatten (27. März 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> das mit der Zugverlegung ist ein alter Hut beim Ams, wenn es nicht richtig gemacht wird kann einem sogar die Bremsleitung durchscheuern.



Die Bremsleitung hat bei mir gar nichts abbekommen, dafür hat die Schaltzughülle die Wippe und vor allem die Hinterbaustrebe angesägt.
Ich muß mal schauen, wo ich die Bilder habe.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. März 2009)

So sollte es aussehen.


----------



## regenrohr (27. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> das einzigste was ich an meiner Rock-Shox Domain 318 U-turn nicht ganz so mag sind die goldenen decals...ansonsten ein geiles teil.



die kann man doch abmachen, habe ich auch noch bei meiner Talas vor, auch wenn mir Optik relativ egal ist, aber was Cube an Stickern verschafft ist der blanke Hohn...

aber alles in allem ein schickes Radl


----------



## mac80 (27. März 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Und zu den Löchern im Tretlager möchte ich nur so viel sagen "Garantie" ist weg!!!



Leute die an Ihrem Rahmen rumbohren haben mit Sicherheit früher schon weitere Modifikationen vorgenommen. Die allesamt zu Deinem Ergebnis führen...

Wer's verkraften kann!

@andi3001: Sag's doch einfach so: Ich arbeite in dem Laden der dieses Bike endmontiert und es Cubedriver verkauft hat... Wenn schon klug********rn dann richtig!


----------



## maybrik (27. März 2009)

Ich probiers mal mit Bild, die seh ich lieber!


(sorry handybild)


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2009)

kurbeln kommen gut. aber gabel müsst schwarz sein. Aber wenn die gabel schwarz wär, dann auch noch Bremssättel und vll. nen xtr..?! Oh gott, nene, ich wollt nur sagen die Kurbeln passen bestens zum Rad!


----------



## maybrik (27. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> kurbeln kommen gut. aber gabel müsst schwarz sein. Aber wenn die gabel schwarz wär, dann auch noch Bremssättel und vll. nen xtr..?!


 
Ich weiss, ich weiss das mit silber (Gabel, Disc) ist nicht jedermanns Sache  aber genau so wollte ich es immer haben. XTR ist nicht
notwendig, Gewicht usw. is ok. Aber danke

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2009)

Das war nur "schriftlich" geddacht


----------



## maybrik (27. März 2009)

Das weiss ich und ich hatte halt erklärungsbedarf.


----------



## aux-racing (28. März 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> das mit der Zugverlegung ist ein alter Hut beim Ams, wenn es nicht richtig gemacht wird kann einem sogar die Bremsleitung durchscheuern.
> Und zu den Löchern im Tretlager möchte ich nur so viel sagen "Garantie" ist weg!!!



also mit dem loch (1-1,5mm) ist keine schlechte idee, aber mit der garantie seh ich genauso.
ich würd es lassen.
genauso wie die reinigung mit kärchern oder andere hochdruckgeräten.
ich nehm sone gartenpmpe, dauert zwar länger aber das bike bleibt heil.
ausserdem mach ichs nicht so dreckig wie ihr, ich weiss, weichei.


----------



## STR33TN3R (28. März 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal mit Bild, die seh ich lieber!
> 
> 
> (sorry handybild)


 
Der Würger macht sich echt gut, würde dann aber noch rote Flaschenhalterschrauben drauf machen....Kommt beides bei meinem auch noch hin^^

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## citycobra (28. März 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Habe meinem Bike ne Komplettreinigung gegönnt und es ordentlich zerlegt...fünf Stunden mühsam gewartet
> 
> ...



ab zum cube-dealer, denn diese sachen dürfen nicht passieren. wenn der hinterbau an der sattelstütze anschlägt, dann hat das fahrrad von der geometrie her ein problem. eventuell verbaut cube bei den verschiedenen rahmengrößen unterschiedliche 3d-schwingen. wenn ich ehrlich bin sieht die geometrie auf einem deiner galeriebilder auch etwas komisch aus. das bike wirkt irgendwie so "zusammengeklappt". ist es ein 16" rahmen? eventuell kannst du ja mal mit einem anderen 16" bike aus dem forum vergleichen (länge hinterbau, schwingen, etc.).


----------



## freeride_bogl (28. März 2009)

ich glaub der "evo" (heisst des ding nich so ?) auf alle fälle des dreieckdings da (3d-link) sieht mir zu groß aus, ich glaub die haben versehentlich ein zu großes hingebaut.

warte hier ein 20 oder 22" zum vergleich :





da seh ich dass des dreieck verkehrt herum montiert ist :





da sieht man dass für nen kleinen rahmen, ein gleichschenkliges dreieck verwendet wird 



für nen größen rahmen ein eher rechtwinkliges :





und du hast so ein gleichschenkliges, wegen deines kleinen rahmens, nur es ist meiner ansicht nach verkehrt herum dran - bei meinem bike, geht das längere stück nach hinten, bei dir nach unten

!!!bin mir da jetz nich sicher, aber so schauts für mich aus, nicht dass du da jetz rumschraubst, geh zum händler !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. März 2009)

Die Wippe passt schon so wie sie ist. Anders herum würde der Dämpfer ja nicht mehr parallel zum Oberrohr verlaufen und die Kinematik wäre im Sack. Der Abstand vom Wippendrehpunkt zum Dämpferauge bedingt es die Wippe so wie man es im Bild sieht zu verbauen.
Wobei bei meinem AMS 100 der lange Schenkel auch zum Hinterbau geht 8bedingt natürlich eine höhere Anbringung des Wippendrehpunktes am Sitzrohr). Eventuell hat Cube hier bei neueren Jahrgängen auf das Problem reagiert und dies geändert.


----------



## beuze1 (28. März 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> sieht mir zu groß aus, ich glaub die haben versehentlich ein zu großes hingebaut.





*so ein schmarn!!!*


----------



## crush-er (28. März 2009)

weils wetter heute wieder mal bescheiden ist, noch mal ein schönes foto aus dem oktober:






dann hätte ich da noch ein ams 100 wls von ner guten Freundin. gut schaut`s aus!





Schönes WE noch!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2009)

@citycobra: Für mich siehts auch so aus, als sei das Dreieck falsch rum montiert. Wie gesagt, ab zum Händler damit!


----------



## Cuberia (28. März 2009)

citycobra schrieb:


>



Ich würde auch sagen, die Wippe ist verkehrt herum eingebaut.
hier unter Geometrie


----------



## jmr-biking (28. März 2009)

Das Dreieck ist richtig rum. Hier mal ein AMS 125 von UHKH aus dem AMS 125 Thread mit einer Sitzrohrlänge von 43 cm.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. März 2009)

Sieht aber schon komisch aus 
aber mal was anderes, hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine Adresse von einem Online Shop wo ich mir DU Buchsen bestellen kann, bei mir sind die nämlich im Ar...
Habe die Alubuchsen schon getauscht aber immer noch Spiel


----------



## S1las (28. März 2009)

Vielleicht liegt es nicht daran wie das Dreieck montiert ist, sondern eher daran, dass das montierte Dreieck zu klein ist? 

Falsch montiert kann sie eigentlich nicht sein, denn wenn man die Wippe "verkehrt" anbringen wuerde, waere der Daempfer nicht mehr Parallel zum Oberrohr (oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag ).

Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall zum Haendler. Wippe hin, Wippe her. Kommt Haendler, kommt evt. Rat


----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, die Wippe ist verkehrt herum eingebaut.
> hier unter Geometrie



Also die Wippe ist auf keinen Fall falschrum eingebaut hätte ich beim zerlegen des Rades gemerkt...würde auch von der Geometrie her net anders passen

@all   werde meinen Händler davon in Kenntnis setzen.Bin ja mal gespannt was der dazu sagt?Mach mir aber keine neuen Hoffnungen für nen neuen Rahmen.Garantie ist eh schon abgelaufen und auf Kulanz?
Mich interessiert kein anderes Rad bei Cube als mein jetziges...die Geometrie passt super bei mir

Naja...halt mal wieder richtig Lehrgeld gezahlt...beim nächsten Kauf bin ich schlauer

Greetz


----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es nicht daran wie das Dreieck montiert ist, sondern eher daran, dass das montierte Dreieck zu klein ist?
> 
> Falsch montiert kann sie eigentlich nicht sein, denn wenn man die Wippe "verkehrt" anbringen wuerde, waere der Daempfer nicht mehr Parallel zum Oberrohr (oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag ).
> 
> Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall zum Haendler. Wippe hin, Wippe her. Kommt Haendler, kommt evt. Rat



Ne größere Wippe wäre auf jeden Fall ne super Lösung!Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nachfragen ob des geht falls ich net schon die größte habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. März 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du mal an eine schmalere, schlankere Sattelklemme denken. Da gibts bestimmt Bessere. Oder, wenn du den Sattel während der Tour nie verstellst, eine KLemme mit Schraube. Da gibt`s auf jeden Fall welche, die nicht anschlagen.


----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal an eine schmalere, schlankere Sattelklemme denken. Da gibts bestimmt Bessere. Oder, wenn du den Sattel während der Tour nie verstellst, eine KLemme mit Schraube. Da gibt`s auf jeden Fall welche, die nicht anschlagen.



Suche momentan eh ne neue Klemme.Weiß nicht ob ich auf nen Schnellspanner verzichten kann...werde ich mir die Tage mal überlegen...aber danke für die beiden Tipps

Gruß


----------



## stereotom (28. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal an eine schmalere, schlankere Sattelklemme denken. Da gibts bestimmt Bessere. Oder, wenn du den Sattel während der Tour nie verstellst, eine KLemme mit Schraube. Da gibt`s auf jeden Fall welche, die nicht anschlagen.



Denke auch, dass sich da eine Lösung finden wird, mit der du leben kannst. Aber das ist schon ein gravierender Mangel, und wenn du noch in den 24 Monaten Gewährleistung bist, sollte das doch kein Problem sein.

Anscheinend ist das aber bei dir eine Ausnahme. Eventuell ist der Abstand der Wippen-Dreiecke irgendwie zu gering ausgefallen. Falsche Buchsen am Dämpfer? Die regulieren doch den Abstand.


----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass sich da eine Lösung finden wird, mit der du leben kannst. Aber das ist schon ein gravierender Mangel, und wenn du noch in den 24 Monaten Gewährleistung bist, sollte das doch kein Problem sein.
> 
> Anscheinend ist das aber bei dir eine Ausnahme. Eventuell ist der Abstand der Wippen-Dreiecke irgendwie zu gering ausgefallen. Falsche Buchsen am Dämpfer? Die regulieren doch den Abstand.



24 Monate Gewährleistung?Glaube müsste gerade noch so passen.April habe ich 2007 das Rad bekommen.Dann maschiere ich am Montag gleich mal zum Händler


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. März 2009)

@ ALL:

Mir ist jetzt gerade so die Idee gekommen, ob möglicherweise die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer zu kurz ist, sprich: Einfach eine zu kurze Ausführung eingebaut wurde. Jedoch sieht auf den Photos alles okay aus. Viel länger geht gar nicht..


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. März 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> 24 Monate Gewährleistung?Glaube müsste gerade noch so passen.April habe ich 2007 das Rad bekommen.Dann maschiere ich am Montag gleich mal zum Händler



Ähm nur mal so: Der Händler kann ja nix für nen Konstruktionsfehler von Cube?! Und ich bezweifel, dass man dafür nen neuen Rahmen bekommt! Oder hat Cube etwa alle 07er AMS 125er rahmen in 16" gegen neue getauscht?!


----------



## stereotom (28. März 2009)

Der Händler soll ja nicht Gewähr leisten, sondern der Hersteller. Und am Rahmen ist ja nix beschädigt. Neue Wippe mit richtiger Montage und neue Sattelklemme. Mehr ist es doch nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. März 2009)

Ach und das behebt dann den Konstruktionsfehler, sprich, dass er nicht den FW nutzen kann?!


----------



## KILLERSEPP (28. März 2009)

wollte ma mein ltd präsentieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (28. März 2009)

cubedriver erzählt es uns dann bestimmt


----------



## KILLERSEPP (28. März 2009)

tja, fehler beim hochladen


----------



## mac80 (28. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ähm nur mal so: Der Händler kann ja nix für nen Konstruktionsfehler von Cube?! Und ich bezweifel, dass man dafür nen neuen Rahmen bekommt! Oder hat Cube etwa alle 07er AMS 125er rahmen in 16" gegen neue getauscht?!



Der Händler hat die Endmontage und das Bike ein letztes mal in Augenschein zu nehmen! Anscheinend ist es dem "achso" Erfahrenen Monteur nicht aufgefallen...
*Kein Problem wenn sich dieser Kullant zeigt und im Sinne guter Politik (Werbung) zumindest sein möglichstes versucht*.

Was Du hier aber gerade von Dir gibst hört sich starkt dannach an als ob Du mit Deinen Jungen Jahren bereits den Laden übernommen hast und keine Lust auf solche Scherereien hast...
Als was bist Du beim P. eingestellt? Das kann nicht im Sinne der Geschäftsführungs sein wenn ein "unerfahrener" Praktikant zu solchen Dingen Stellung nimmt. Du solltest diesbezüglich etwas leiser sein

Es kommt nun auch stark auf die Argumentation von C. an. Er könnte ggf. gegen sowas auch anders vorgehen. Zumindest würde ich dies (für den Fall das P. die selbe Einstellung wie Du an den Tag legt / von was ich ausgehe) mal prüfen lassen...
Wenn der Spiegel der Fahrertür beim öffnen dieser an der Motorhaube anschlägt ist mir auch ********gal ob's nun der Händler oder der Hersteller verbockt hat. Ich habe für einwandfreie Ware gezahlt und diese Gegenleistung nicht erhalten!?

Sollte er sich Quer stellen: C. hier in Heidelberg gibt es eine Handvoll Läden (einer wird am 1.April) eröffnet die froh über Kunden wie Dich wären. Und wo garantiert höchst fachmännisch mit jeglichen Problemen umgegangen wird!

Und beim nächsten Mal machste frühzeitiger einen solchen Grundputz. Dann erspartst Du Dir diesen Shyce!

Damit nicht noch jemand fragt wie der Namen des Ladens ist würd ich vorschlagen dass jetzt erstmal abzuwarten...

Gruß

ps.: Der händler kann nix für Konstruktionsfehler: Er sollte aber helfen dass im Sinne von Cube sowas Kundenfreundlich über die Bühne geht?!
ps2: Wenn der Tausch der Wippe den Anschlag in Zukunft behebt dann wär doch alles ok!?
ps3: Das Bike weisst schon Scheuerstellen auf! Es ist beschädigt!

Oje, hab grad in den rausgeschaltet in den Cubethread und mir ist sofort ne Stellungnahme zu Lagerproblemen aufgefallen. Gut dass es sowas wenigstens gibt...
Aber da ich kein Cube fahre (und es auch nicht vorhab) geht mich Euer Zeugs eigentlich nix an und ich werd Euch jetzt mit meinen Kommentaren verschonen! (versprochen)


----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)

@all  auf der Wippe ist innen ne Bezeichnung hineingegossen!''Ams 125 2007 16' ''! Denke die Wippe ist passend für den Rahmen also doch ein Konstruktionsfehler

@ mac80  Ich sehe die ganze Sache wie Du...leider kennst ja den Händler mit dem ich es zu tun habe und großen Erfolg erwarte ich über den eh netDer macht immer eins auf freundlich doch wenn es drauf ankommt ist auf den glaube ich kein Verlass...hat mir schon gezeigt als es um die Delle im Rahmen ging.Erzähl ich Dir morgen!
Habe Cube angeschrieben per E-Mail und das Problem geschildert. Bin mal auf eine Stellungnahme gespannt...dann werde ich sehen wie es weiter geht!

@Andi3001 Dein Kommentar verwundert mich gerade nicht...bist ja dort 'angestellt'Musst Dich halt mal in die Lage anderer versetzen die über 2000Euro in so ein Bike investieren.Würde es Dir passieren wärste auch net froh drüber...oder?
Renn jetzt aber net gleich los zum Chef...warte erstmal auf ne Antwort von Cube selbst.Gebe den ein paar Tage!

Naja jetzt schauen wir mal wie es weitergeht...denke eh da wird sich wieder niemand für verantwortlich fühlen und dann wird wieder Lehrgeld bezahlt sein

Nie wieder dann ein Cube so geil sich das Bike auch fahren lässt

Gruß


----------



## beuze1 (28. März 2009)

*Bilderpolizei*


----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Bilderpolizei*






@beuze  Oh verdammt echt ungewollt dem Thema abgewichen...so schnell kann es gehen.Mach's wieder gut




RIDE ON!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)




----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)

So jetzt zeigt mal her Eure Bilder


----------



## beuze1 (28. März 2009)

*noch bevor die Welt in Eis, Schnee und Regen versank...*


----------



## stereotom (28. März 2009)

Tja, schade irgendwie. Das bringt jetzt auch die ganze Stimmung des Freds runter, aber ich glaube nicht an einen Konstruktionsfehler. Das sieht man doch schon im CAD. Sowas würde Cube nie produzieren. Würde ja auch total das Image zerstören. Ich wette mit dir, das es mit einer richtigen Montage behoben ist. Sollen doch mal die anderen AMS125 Besitzer den Abstand der Wippe messen. Ich glaub, der ist bei dir zu gering.


Edit: Sorry, ich höre jetzt auch auf...


----------



## Giant XTC (28. März 2009)

Neulich in Finale Ligure zwischen Latte Macchiato und Pizza Diavolo...





















Man beachte auch bei den unscharfen Bildern den lockeren Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)

Yeah jetzt kommen mal ein paar Cubebilder in Action rein


----------



## cubedriver78 (28. März 2009)

Die Typen habe ich schonmal zusammen irgendwo gesehen


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. März 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> @Andi3001 Dein Kommentar verwundert mich gerade nicht...bist ja dort 'angestellt'Musst Dich halt mal in die Lage anderer versetzen die über 2000Euro in so ein Bike investieren.Würde es Dir passieren wärste auch net froh drüber...oder?
> Renn jetzt aber net gleich los zum Chef...warte erstmal auf ne Antwort von Cube selbst.Gebe den ein paar Tage!



Ähm. Das war meine meinung, nich die von jemand anderem. ICH bin der meinung, dass das nix wird, soleits mir tut. Und bessagter P. wird sein bestes tun, davon bin ich überzeugt. Aber ich glaube ihr habt nen falschen eindruck von dem! Und sorry, aber wenn du erst nach zwei jahren so nen drecks fehler merkst, dann is das ja auch nicht gerade vorteilhaft?!
Mac, siehe antwort für chris


----------



## cubedriver78 (29. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ähm. Das war meine meinung, nich die von jemand anderem. ICH bin der meinung, dass das nix wird, soleits mir tut. Und bessagter P. wird sein bestes tun, davon bin ich überzeugt. Aber ich glaube ihr habt nen falschen eindruck von dem! Und sorry, aber wenn du erst nach zwei jahren so nen drecks fehler merkst, dann is das ja auch nicht gerade vorteilhaft?!
> Mac, siehe antwort für chris



Hatte das Rad zwischendurch auch mal in der Inspektion...sollte da net der Rahmen auf Bruchstellen an den Schweißnähten oder sonstige Teile kontrolliert werden?
Lassen wir das erstmal mit diesem Thema Andi sonst bekommen wir noch Ärger mit der Bilderpolizei
Reden mal privat bei ner Cola drüber

Dir nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## robert.vienna (29. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier mal ein AMS 125 mit Sitzrohrlänge von 43 cm.



Ist dem das Rad nicht zu klein? 

Oder fahrt ihr alle mit so weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (29. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Ist dem das Rad nicht zu klein?
> 
> Oder fahrt ihr alle mit so weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze?



Ob ein Rad passt liegt an der Oberrohrlänge und nicht an der Rahmenhöhe.
Dann kommt es noch auf pers. Vorlieben an ......wird dir also nur der Besitzer selber sagen können ob er zu Ihm passt.

Habe auch lange Beine und kurzen Oberkörper .....als Frau wär ich perfekt 


Hier mal was neues von meinem Würfel.





50 g leichter als XTR und 510 g leichter als meine Holzfeller 

Und @Cubedriver
Sowas kann auch helfen ...in Verbindung mit einer geschraubten Klemme





zum drüber nachdenken!
Und Cube ist wesentlich kulanter als man sich denkt.....weiß ich aus erster Hand!!!


----------



## Slow_Mouse (29. März 2009)

Hier mein Cube AMS HPC XT:


----------



## Dämon__ (29. März 2009)

mach die schwarzem Plastikteile ab...die tun ja richtig weh


----------



## Slow_Mouse (29. März 2009)

Mach ich, sobald es trockener wird. Sieht aber nicht so bald danach aus. (regnet schon wieder). Ansonsten stehe ich zur optischen Verfehlung. Funktion geht bei mir vor.


----------



## Groudon (29. März 2009)

cooles Rad  sticht richtig ins auge so nach dem vielen dunkleren bildern xD ist richtig strahlend uns sieht klasse aus


----------



## Hemme (29. März 2009)

Schönes Bike. 
Was ist das für ne Rahmengrösse? 16 oder 18 Zoll?
Vielleicht kannste noch ein Foto ohne die Schutzbleche machen. Dann siehts noch besser aus.


----------



## Slow_Mouse (29. März 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Schönes Bike.
> Was ist das für ne Rahmengrösse? 16 oder 18 Zoll?
> Vielleicht kannste noch ein Foto ohne die Schutzbleche machen. Dann siehts noch besser aus.


 
So hier das Foto ohne Schutzblech, mit den Original Reifen und von der richtigen Seite fotografiert. Bei der Auslieferung war noch ein weisser Sattel dabei (hat mir aber nicht gepasst). Es ist ein 16 Zoll Rahmen (bin nur 161 cm gross).


----------



## Hemme (29. März 2009)

Die Teamlackierung kommt echt gut (ich hab sie am Renner).
Wenn du da mit den Teamklamotten draufsitzt.....


----------



## steppenwolf712 (29. März 2009)

...weil es nur noch regnet....hab ich aus Langeweile mein Stereo etwas modifiziert:
 - breiterer Sattel, der zu meinem Hintern passt
 - Dämpferschutz
 - meine Initialen "U" "B" farblich passend zu den Einstellknöpfen der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zenodur (29. März 2009)

mit was für farben hast du denn das gute stück bepinselt?


----------



## steppenwolf712 (29. März 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


> mit was für farben hast du denn das gute stück bepinselt?



für's Erste -nur mal als Versuch- "geklebt". Ob ich da mit Farbe dran gehe weiß ich noch nicht. Es könnte mir aber gefallen!!!


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. März 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Nie wieder dann ein Cube so geil sich das Bike auch fahren lässt



nicht gleich die flinte ins korn werfen  es gibt glaub keine firma bei der alles 100% läuft 

hier noch 2 bilder vom EX-bike meiner freundin: 









ach ja, gibts beim AMS 125 noch andere alternative sattelklemmen zum tune würger? ein freund hat das selbe problem in 16´


----------



## RSR2K (29. März 2009)

Hi,

@steppenwolf712

-Sag mal,was ist bei Dir denn für ein Vorbau montiert(länge)?



mfg


----------



## steppenwolf712 (29. März 2009)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @steppenwolf712
> 
> ...



Syntace, Superforce, 90mm (Serienstandard)


----------



## Deleted 124102 (29. März 2009)

Heut auf der Schauenburg in Dossenheim:










Wenn dieser kalte wind nicht währe........, war aber trotzdem schön.


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2009)

In Dossene. cool. Bei euch bin ich normal nur auf dem weißen stein. Ich muss aber mal wieder in die richtung zwischen schrieß- und dossenheim


----------



## sHub3Rt (29. März 2009)

ich habs irgendwo anders schonmal gesagt, aber: ich wohne falsch^^ damn wenn ich solche bilder sehe mit dollen bikes in absolut geiler landschaft dann kommen mir hier im pott immer die tränen....


----------



## robert.vienna (29. März 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Heut auf der Schauenburg in Dossenheim:



Sooo ein schönes Bike aber nimm doch den Klumpen unterm Sattel ab. Funktion hin Funktion her, das macht ja alles kaputt.


----------



## beuze1 (29. März 2009)

Slow_Mouse schrieb:


> .



ich weiß nicht..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mir tun da die Augen weh bei dem kunterbunten Spielmobil..
beim Rennrad OK..
.


----------



## S1las (29. März 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir die Farbkombi von diesem AMS sogar sehr zusagt . Aber die schoenste von allen Farben habe ich bisher nur auf Herstellerfotos erhaschen koennen. Hat den keiner ein AMS in dieser Traumfarbe:


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2009)

Bei dem könnt aber ruhig mehr grün rein.
Hey leute - ich habe mein Rad gestern wieder ein Stück mehr schätzen gelernt. Mein Stereo K24 mit 200er Scheibe, feetten Muddy Mary, Pedalen und ner menge dreck wiegt trotz der enduro teile noch 13,56kg!! Super!


----------



## cmg20 (29. März 2009)

Doch, so eins in diesen Farben steht seit Wochen bei meinem Händler. Der steht allerdings in Österreich, Nähe Bodensee. Und Rahmengröße und Ausstattungsveriante weiß ich leider nicht... 

Hab mir damals auch gedacht, dass das ne seeeehr gelungene Farbkombi ist 

LG


----------



## S1las (29. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bei dem könnt aber ruhig mehr grün rein.
> Hey leute - ich habe mein Rad gestern wieder ein Stück mehr schätzen gelernt. Mein Stereo K24 mit 200er Scheibe, feetten Muddy Mary, Pedalen und ner menge dreck wiegt trotz der enduro teile noch 13,56kg!! Super!



LOL, ich muss mein Lapierre Spicy doch mal wiegen xD. Ich glaube das wiegt mehr als dein Stereo 



cmg20 schrieb:


> Doch, so eins in diesen Farben steht seit Wochen bei meinem Händler. Der steht allerdings in Österreich, Nähe Bodensee. Und Rahmengröße und Ausstattungsveriante weiß ich leider nicht...
> 
> Hab mir damals auch gedacht, dass das ne seeeehr gelungene Farbkombi ist
> 
> LG



Harhar, haette ich als Student das passende Kleingeld wuerde ich mir dieses AMS gleich zulegen 8). Hab mich sofort in die Farbkombi verliebt ;D


----------



## Racer87 (29. März 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @ mac80  Ich sehe die ganze Sache wie Du...leider kennst ja den Händler mit dem ich es zu tun habe und großen Erfolg erwarte ich über den eh netDer macht immer eins auf freundlich doch wenn es drauf ankommt ist auf den glaube ich kein Verlass...hat mir schon gezeigt als es um die Delle im Rahmen ging.Erzähl ich Dir morgen!
> Habe Cube angeschrieben per E-Mail und das Problem geschildert. Bin mal auf eine Stellungnahme gespannt...dann werde ich sehen wie es weiter geht!
> ...



Du solltest nicht auf ne Antwort von Cube warten, sondern einfach zum Händler gehen. Der Kontakt von Cube zum Kunden geht nun mal über den Händler, Cube is kein Versender.

@all: schöne Bilder, die machen den Thread hier auch gleich wieder viel schöner


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2009)

Ähm, wenn ich mich recht entsinne liegts spice bei +- 14,5kg?! n freund holt sich eins, und die ham auch gewogen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht auf ne Antwort von Cube warten, sondern einfach zum Händler gehen. Der Kontakt von Cube zum Kunden geht nun mal über den Händler, Cube is kein Versender.
> 
> @all: schöne Bilder, die machen den Thread hier auch gleich wieder viel schöner



Das doofe: Er hält nicht viel von seinem Händller


----------



## jmr-biking (29. März 2009)

Viele 2009er Cube`s sind mir einfach zu weiß. Die Team-Lackierung finde ich super, auch weiße Rahmen mit Gabel aber die weißen Komponenten sind oft zuviel des Guten. Würde ich sofort abbauen. Hoffentlich ist der "weiße Komponenten-Trend" nächstes Jahr wieder vorbei.


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Viele 2009er Cube`s sind mir einfach zu weiß. Die Team-Lackierung finde ich super, auch weiße Rahmen mit Gabel aber die weißen Komponenten sind oft zuviel des Guten. Würde ich sofort abbauen. Hoffentlich ist der "weiße Komponenten-Trend" nächstes Jahr wieder vorbei.



Ich entschuldige mich vorab dafür, dass ich dazu gehört habe.
(Da bin ich mittlerweile aber auch drüber hinweg  )

Hallo erstmal 
Bin erst seit letztem Jahr aktiv am radeln, täglich zur Arbeit
und ab und zu am Wochenende.

Hatte mir damals das Attention in 20" ausgeguckt, was eigentlich bis auf die Gabel und Kurbel verändert wurde. Da kommt wohl aber je nachdem 
wie es finanziell ausschaut kurzfristig ne Reba Team und ne Aerozine X12 dran 

Durch den Einsatz hat natürlich der Rahmen etwas gelitten, auch anodisiert hält nicht ewig^^ schade auch.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2009)

Ach gott sind das scheibchen


----------



## jmr-biking (29. März 2009)

Dein Bike gefällt mir richtig gut.  Nicht zuviel weiß. Die schwarzen Teile wie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze passen besser. Ne weiße Reba und ne schwarze Airozine kommen bestimmt gut an. 
Wie gesagt, die Mischung machts. Ist ja auch Geschmacksache. Mein Centurion Backfire ist ja auch ziemlich weiß, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht zuviel.


----------



## Magic21 (29. März 2009)

Jetzt mit Shimano XT-Bremsen.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. März 2009)

Die Scheibchen sind jedoch mehr als ausreichend für die Straße 
Werde mir aber wohl noch zwei 160er Hope gönnen.


Gabel und Kurbel werden wohl beide schwarz da ich den Rahmen vielleicht noch im Laufe des Jahres wechseln werde. Dieser wird dann schwarz.

Groetje und schönen Sonntag!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2009)

mhm, dann schmeiß doch vorne (wenn du auch noch die reba hast) ne 180er rein. Ich mein auf gewicht brauchst du eh nich achten (dein rad is ja bis jetzt noch kein leichtbau gerät) und reserven bringen die auf jeden fall! Und ich selbst hab immer gern reserven über. Aber ich glaub das fällt wieder unters thema geschmackssaceh..


----------



## fasj (29. März 2009)

Hallo,
endlich mal kein Regen, gegen Ende sogar noch Sonne 

Hier der Ausblick vom Hohenstaufen Richtung Rechberg und Stuifen.





Und hier Richtung Göppingen.









War echt mal wieder klasse.

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (29. März 2009)

*bei Regenwetter an den Bodensee
weil da hat,s dann keine Touris..*

*Regen am Jägerweiher*




*Winterschäden*




*über der Argen*




*abfahrt ins Argental*




*45°* (bitte keine Diskusion über °, %, & Steigung)




*feuchte Wege*




*heute noch Stangenwald - in ein paar Wochen ein Blütenmeer*




*an derSchussen lang*




*zum Bodensee*




*verdiente Pause in Langenargen *




*durch den Hafen zurück*




*und an der Argen aufwärt,s nach Hause..*





45km 650Hm
*schön wars.*


----------



## acid-driver (29. März 2009)

wow, das sieht irgendwie nach mehr höhenmetern aus.

aber schöne bilder, im sommer bestimmt ein nettes fleckchen erde


----------



## GirlsBikeToo (29. März 2009)

Wow, sehr hübsches Bike beuze1


----------



## Nibbelspanner (29. März 2009)

am falschen ort wohne ich wohl auch
hier gibt es gerade mal den taunus mit seinem feldberg...aber wenigstens das

hab hier noch mal nen bild ausgekramt wo ich noch kein fritzz hatte und faken musste.
heute an gleicher stelle, 4 monate später aufgenommen


FAKE:





ECHT:


----------



## speedy76 (29. März 2009)

und hier mein letzter Beitrag zum Thema WINTERPOKAL.





also bei uns gehts wohl noch weiter. nix mit Frühling.....

dafür erhält ne gute Regenhose die Optik des BIKES


----------



## ibinsnur (29. März 2009)

2 bilder von meinen vorjährigen dolomitenreise:

abfahrt von der sillianerhütte - herrlicher tag:






am nächsten tag am tillianerjoch dann der wintereinbruch (weiss jetzt gar ned wie die hütte da knapp drunter hieß - hier wärmten wir uns 1,5h und warteten das ärgste ab)






lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## home (29. März 2009)

..haha,der winter geht so langsam..wird ja aber auch langsam zeit!!!also in den wäldern ist´s momentan schän´e dreckig(da bist´ja länger am putzen als am fahr´n),hab mich dann mal wieder auf die strasse begeben..


----------



## Nibbelspanner (29. März 2009)

eins hab ich noch

heute auf meiner tour, 5km...7hm...in meinen garten.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. März 2009)

So ganz blick ich bei dir noch nicht durch.  Dein Fritz hat scheinbar bis jetzt nur den Garten gesehen. Also wenn ich Monate lang auf Teile gewartet hätte und es jetzt endlich fertig ist, dann wäre ich schon längst den nächst besten Berg mit runter gebrettert.


----------



## Nibbelspanner (29. März 2009)

hast scho recht...aber erst mal checken ob alles funktioniert.
es ist ja nun erst 2 tage fahrbereit und das wetter eher bescheiden.

ich werde es sobald wie möglich mal ins auto packen und in eine gegend bringen wo es sich sicher wohler fühlt...auf den feldberg

dort gibt es shuttlebusse denn ich muß ja nicht immer erst hochfahren bevor ich runter will....haste schon mal skifahrer bergaufrasen sehen


----------



## jmr-biking (29. März 2009)

Dann viel Spaß damit. Ist halt ein Bike für die "Bergab-Fraktion".
Hätte ich mir nicht zugelegt, wenn ich keine Berge dafür in meiner Umgebung habe. 
Bei mir in der Eifel haben wir auch kaum Gelegenheit für Freeride oder Downhill, dafür aber genügend Berge für ausgedehnte Touren mit viel Hm. 
Aber leider kein Bikepark in der Nähe, sonst hätte ich auch schon ein Fritzz.


----------



## beuze1 (29. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> ich werde es sobald wie möglich mal ins auto packen
> 
> dort gibt es shuttlebusse



mit dem Auto zum shuttlebus..
leck mich am Arsch, was ist das den..


----------



## volki3 (29. März 2009)

Ganz großes Kino 
Ride on!


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. März 2009)

Ey, also s Frtizz bekommt man ja wohl überall hoch!? S wiegt ja auch gar nichmal soviel mehr als mein Stereo!!!! Ich wer mir auch was "gröberes" zulgen, aber hochzus immernoch aus eigner kraft!!!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (29. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung, Werde mir den Taunus auf Fugawi mal genauer anschauen, wie das da so mit den Bergen im Rhein-Main-Gebiet ist.
Oder hier: http://www.bike-park-taunus.de/index.php und hier: http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de

Gehöre auch zu der Sorte Bikern, die erst einen Berg hochfahren um anschliessend Spaß auf der Abfahrt zu haben. 
Aber manchmal macht es auch höllisch Spaß den Berg hoch zu kurbeln.


----------



## speedy76 (29. März 2009)

wer runter will muss erst hoch

aber jeder muss selber wissen wie er das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann

ich fahre lieber hoch als runter      ....denn runter kommen sie ja schließlich alle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (29. März 2009)

Und @Cubedriver
Sowas kann auch helfen ...in Verbindung mit einer geschraubten Klemme






zum drüber nachdenken!
Und Cube ist wesentlich kulanter als man sich denkt.....weiß ich aus erster Hand!!![/QUOTE]

Ist mir gerade heute auch in den Sinn gekommen
Aber:
1. optisch gefallen mir die halt net
2. man hört auch noch das diese Systeme noch net ganz ausgereift sind und technische Probleme haben

Aber mal abwarten vielleicht probier ich es trotzdem mal

Danke trotzdem für den tollen Vorschlag


----------



## Hemme (29. März 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> endlich mal kein Regen, gegen Ende sogar noch Sonne
> 
> Hier der Ausblick vom Hohenstaufen Richtung Rechberg und Stuifen.
> ...



Rechberg und Stuifen hab ich heute auch gesehen, allerdings vom Renner aus. Hatte keine Lust auf Matsch.


----------



## redridinghood (30. März 2009)

letzte woche gekauft und schon ordentlich eingesaut
macht richtig spaß!!
eine frage, ist es normal, dass nach nicht mal 50 km die bremsleitung schon tiefere kratzer in den lack am lenkrohr macht? bei der super anodized beschichtung, die ja 1000mal beständiger sein soll


----------



## Nibbelspanner (30. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mit dem Auto zum shuttlebus..
> leck mich am Arsch, was ist das den..


 
ja...mit der u-bahn geht auch, und dann mitm hubschrauber den berg rauf


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2009)

redridinghood schrieb:


> letzte woche gekauft und schon ordentlich eingesaut
> macht richtig spaß!!
> eine frage, ist es normal, dass nach nicht mal 50 km die bremsleitung schon tiefere kratzer in den lack am lenkrohr macht? bei der super anodized beschichtung, die ja 1000mal beständiger sein soll



Ja, in Verbindung mit Matsch und Dreck ist das normal. Nicht ärgern, sondern Schutzaufkleber drauf machen. Dann bleibt die Anodisierung länger heil.


----------



## S1las (30. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> hast scho recht...aber erst mal checken ob alles funktioniert.
> es ist ja nun erst 2 tage fahrbereit und das wetter eher bescheiden.
> 
> ich werde es sobald wie möglich mal ins auto packen und in eine gegend bringen wo es sich sicher wohler fühlt...auf den feldberg
> ...



Nyo. Dann bin ich wohl der Skifahrer der Bergaufrast O.O. Ich fahr mit meinem enduro jeden Berg hoch O.O. Und wenns dochmal nicht klappt wird getragen. Aber ich krieg jede Strecke bergauf die auch ein AllMountain kriegt :O(Talas sei Dank xD).
Gibt doch nichts schoeneres als Uphill sich "aufzuwaermen" und als Belohnung dann den Berg runterzubrettern


----------



## UHKH (30. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Ist dem das Rad nicht zu klein?
> 
> Oder fahrt ihr alle mit so weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze?


Hallo robert.vienna,

ich frage mich das auch immer wieder (alos ob das Rad zu klein ist). Ich fahre es jetzt seit einigen Monaten und finde die Größe ganz gut. Ich fahre so 3 mal die Woche, allerdings ohne große Hügel. So eine normale Runde bei mir vor dem Haus hat ca. 20 km und ungefähr 400 hm. Außerdem hatte ich vorher ein relativ preiswertes Bulls, dazu ist mein Cube eine andere Welt.

Tschau


----------



## Giant XTC (30. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mit dem Auto zum shuttlebus..
> leck mich am Arsch, was ist das den..



... und mit dem Taxi wieder runter. Dann wird auch das Bike geschohnt und es hält länger!


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

AMS @ work  (2008)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (30. März 2009)

@ UHKH: Danke für Info. Bin 184cm, Beinlänge 85cm und schwer am überlegen ob RH 18 oder 20". Denke die Beine brauchen 18, der Oberkörper 20" 

Aber hier im Forum fährt man anscheinend eher mit kleineren Rahmen und lang ausgezogener Sattelstütze, Sattel deutlich höher als Lenker:




ibinsnur schrieb:


>


----------



## UHKH (30. März 2009)

Hallo robert.vienna,

ich bin auch ein paar Zentimeter kleiner (180 wohlwollende gemessen) und habe eher kurze Beine. Beim fahren finde ich die 16-Variante passend, bei ganz engen Kurven wäre wahrscheinlich ein größerer Rahmen besser. Das Hauptargument war aber, daß auch meine liebe Frau mit dem Rad fahren kann. 2 Personen = 1 fährt Rad, 1 joggt. Ist ganz witzig.

Tschau


----------



## chrifisch (30. März 2009)

Bin gestern auch wieder ne Runde gefahren. Na wer kennt das Bauwerk im Hintergrund ?


----------



## cubedriver78 (30. März 2009)

chrifisch schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch wieder ne Runde gefahren. Na wer kennt das Bauwerk im Hintergrund ?



Göltzschtalbrücke im Vogtland(größte Ziegelsteinbrücke der Welt)...war vor Jahren mal zu Besuch im Thüringer Ländle.Konnte mich irgendwie an dieses Bauobjekt erinnern.Dank Google Maps auch gleich Bilder und Infos gefunden
Was habe ich gewonnen

Thüringer Wald ist ne super schöne Gegend zum Biken...da will ich unbedingt auch mal wieder hin


----------



## aux-racing (30. März 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Göltzschtalbrücke im Vogtland(größte Ziegelsteinbrücke der Welt)...war vor Jahren mal zu Besuch im Thüringer Ländle.Konnte mich irgendwie an dieses Bauobjekt erinnern.Dank Google Maps auch gleich Bilder und Infos gefunden
> Was habe ich gewonnen
> 
> Thüringer Wald ist ne super schöne Gegend zum Biken...da will ich unbedingt auch mal wieder hin



da haste recht, vieleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem rennsteig nähe inselsberg.
meine hausstrecke.


----------



## cubedriver78 (30. März 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> da haste recht, vieleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem rennsteig nähe inselsberg.
> meine hausstrecke.


Bis ich dahin komme wird es noch dauern...habe erstmal Pfalztour,Schwarzwald und Feldberg dieses Jahr geplant

Hier noch ein Bild für die Galerie



War bestimmt schonmal vor Monaten irgendwo gepostet aber das macht Laune aufs gute Wetter!
Schwer zu erkennen das Heidelberger Schloß im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (30. März 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Bis ich dahin komme wird es noch dauern...habe erstmal Pfalztour,Schwarzwald und Feldberg dieses Jahr geplant
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild für die Galerie
> 
> ...



ich wollte gardasee und reschenpass die ecke machen dieses jahr.
mal sehen wie es klappt.
suche noch ein gutes gps.
hat jemand ne empfehlung?
garmin edge, colorado oder oregon.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2009)

nich schon wieder GPS. macht doch nen extra Fred auf, oder so..


----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2009)

@ *cubedriver78*
Ich komme noch mal auf deine Schleifspuren zurück (Sorry, aber ich war übers WE nicht da): Ich habe auch ein 16" AMS.Wenn ich deinen 3D-Link mit meinem vergleiche, dann sieht es auf deinen Bildern so aus, als sei bei deiner Wippe der hintere, waagerechte Schenkel kürzer als bei meiner, was auch erklären würde, warum deiner ab und zu gegen den Schnellspanner knallt und meiner nicht. Habe aber mal ein Bild gemacht zum vergleichen.


----------



## ratko (30. März 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> ich wollte gardasee und reschenpass die ecke machen dieses jahr.
> mal sehen wie es klappt.
> suche noch ein gutes gps.
> hat jemand ne empfehlung?
> garmin edge, colorado oder oregon.




Kenne sowohl das Colorado als auch das Oregon. Beim Colorado gab es anfangs große Probleme, die allerdings mit zahlreichen Firmware- Updates größtenteils behoben werden konnten. Das Oregon ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, hat allerdings einen Touchscreen, den ich persönlich für dreckige MTB Touren nicht empfehlen würde - hier würde bereits das Oregon 200 reichen, vorausgesetzt Du brauchst keinen Kompass und barometrischen Höhenmesser. Schau Dir diese Seite auch mal an: http://www.colorado-300.de/

Wenn Du noch eine gute "off topic" Schutzbrille brauchst, wird Dir unsere moralische Instanz und gute Monteurseele Andi3001 sicherlich eine gute Empfehlung geben können.

Gruß


----------



## Magic21 (30. März 2009)

Nun das Oregon 200 würde ich zum Biken nun wieder garnicht empfehlen, da es keine akustische Ausgabe hat.
Wenn man eine Route oder Track nachfährt ist es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man auf den nächsten Abbiegepunkt per Piep hingewiesen wird.
Meine Empfehlung: Garmin Oregon 300 mit Displayschutzfolie und in Kartenausrichtung Automotive.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

Ich denke hier werden die GPS - Sucher fündig 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=173

viel Spass


----------



## biker1967 (30. März 2009)

Nibbelspanner schrieb:


> ja...mit der u-bahn geht auch, und dann mitm hubschrauber den berg rauf



Ihr faulen Säcke!!!


----------



## Triturbo (30. März 2009)

Cube ist Cube, oder ?









Sucht auch einen neuen Besitzer.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2009)

So, ich war aauch wieder auf Tour! O man, ich freu mich schon wenns noch wärmer wird!!



Der Kontrast is geil, wenn wir nebeneinanander fahren



Stereo schaut vom Königstuhl auf Heidelberg und den Neckar hinunter..


----------



## M-Cube (30. März 2009)

Dann werd ich mein Bike hier auch ma verewigen:






wäre beinahe n teures Bild geworden... scheiß Wind... aber hatte Glück, bevor es den Abhang runter ging isses mim Rahmen am Stein hängen geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (30. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


>



ist das heutzutage cool, mit ner vodkaflasche biken zu gehen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2009)

Nee, mein lieber. Keinen tropfen, kein rauchen, nichts. Die flasche lag rum, und mein mitfahrer hat sie wohl rein. warum weiß ich auch nicht??! Vor der Abfahrt war sie aber drausen, denn glas kommt bei nem sturz ziemlich doof.


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. März 2009)

des federsystem vom rocky mountain sieht ja mal interessant aus !!!
(wackelt des nich voll ??)


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2009)

isn 06er....naja, ich finds ganz ok. aber nich soo präzise wie meiner..


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. März 2009)

sowas hab ich noch nie gesehn, verbaun des auch noch andre marken ?


----------



## Fabeymer (30. März 2009)

Das ETSX ist ja mal geil, so total neon-orange.

@ Bogl: Das ETSX gibt es nicht mehr, es wurde dieses Jahr durch das neue Altitude ersetzt. Der Hinterbau war zu wenig seitensteif und das Sitzrohr ist wegen zu hoher Scherkräfter durch den Dämpfer gerne mal gerissen. Konnte man aber 3-stufig verstellen über so eine Art Schnellspanner, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Für Marathons eine richtige Waffe, aber wie gesagt, meistens nicht von Dauer.


----------



## regenrohr (30. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> So, ich war aauch wieder auf Tour! O man, ich freu mich schon wenns noch wärmer wird!!



Wärmer?
Wir hatten am WE 14°C und das war für meine Verhältnisse ganz angenehm und beim fahren wird einem ja eh' warm (speziell im Gelände)...

Kann auch nicht die Leute verstehen, die im Winter mit Jacke fahren. Ich fahre fast das ganze Jahr nur im T-Shirt und wenn es wirklich mal bisschen kälter sein sollte (also weit unter Null) dann lediglich noch ein Longsleeve drüber und gut ist....

btw. sind das Klickpedale am Rad?


----------



## Ryo (30. März 2009)

Jap, Crankbrothers wenn ich nicht irre?


----------



## Dämon__ (30. März 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Kann auch nicht die Leute verstehen, die im Winter mit Jacke fahren. Ich fahre fast das ganze Jahr nur im T-Shirt und wenn es wirklich mal bisschen kälter sein sollte (also weit unter Null) dann lediglich noch ein Longsleeve drüber und gut ist....



Dann fährst du aber bestimmt nicht besonders lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubedriver78 (30. März 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Wärmer?
> Wir hatten am WE 14°C und das war für meine Verhältnisse ganz angenehm und beim fahren wird einem ja eh' warm (speziell im Gelände)...
> 
> Kann auch nicht die Leute verstehen, die im Winter mit Jacke fahren. Ich fahre fast das ganze Jahr nur im T-Shirt und wenn es wirklich mal bisschen kälter sein sollte (also weit unter Null) dann lediglich noch ein Longsleeve drüber und gut ist....
> ...



Einer von den ganz harten oder was

@ Andi3001  sehr schönes Bild das Stereo neben dem orangenen Rocky

@ barbarissima Vielen lieben Dank mal für das Bild von Deiner Wippe...ist halt ein anderes Modeljahr und nach angeben von Cube hat es ja auch mehr Federweg was die andere Geometrie der Wippe vorraussetzen würde


----------



## volki3 (30. März 2009)

Gude.

Heute bei dem schönen Wetter mal nach Feierabend ne Stunde im heimischen Wald unterwegs 

@ home
Du hast Recht 











Gruß Volki


----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kann auch nicht die Leute verstehen, die im Winter mit Jacke fahren. Ich fahre fast das ganze Jahr nur im T-Shirt und wenn es wirklich mal bisschen kälter sein sollte (also weit unter Null) dann lediglich noch ein Longsleeve drüber und gut ist....
> 
> ....


 
Wir sind sehr stolz auf dich


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Wärmer?
> Wir hatten am WE 14°C und das war für meine Verhältnisse ganz angenehm und beim fahren wird einem ja eh' warm (speziell im Gelände)...
> 
> Kann auch nicht die Leute verstehen, die im Winter mit Jacke fahren. Ich fahre fast das ganze Jahr nur im T-Shirt und wenn es wirklich mal bisschen kälter sein sollte (also weit unter Null) dann lediglich noch ein Longsleeve drüber und gut ist....
> ...



Wooooooow! Supi, du bist aber ein echter Mann  Das is außer hol nich viel. kannst mir viel erzählen, aber bei touren von mehreren stunden und null grad wirds sschneller kalt, als dir lieb is 
Und ja! Klickies! Oh nein, ich bin ja ne echte "Cross Country pussy" Mein gott, solche sprühce Ich wette, ich bin wesentlich schnelleer im Dwnhill als du. und das mit klickies! Jop, sind Cranckbro....
Daanke >Cube.


----------



## regenrohr (30. März 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Dann fährst du aber bestimmt nicht besonders lange.



Stimmt auch wieder, die Umgebung hier gibt ja landschaftlich nicht viel her, da ist meistens nach 4h Schicht im Schacht und auf Touren an der Saar entlang oder Radwegen habe ich wenig bis garkeine Lust, dann der Lückner ist zwar Stellenweise recht abwechslungsreich (speziell abseits der Wege) wird aber speziell jetzt wo es wärmer wird, durch die Wanderer auch recht bescheiden zu fahren. Und da wir so gut wie überhaupt keine asphaltierten / befestigten Wege fahren, hält sich auch der Gegenwind in Grenzen....

aber da das hier ja eine Bilderthread ist (Februar diesen Jahres, Wolfsweg, MZG, noch mit Stickern und alten Griffen):


----------



## OnePunchMickey (30. März 2009)

endlich da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (30. März 2009)

@ andi, nene solche typen frieren nicht, die sind doch so "cooooooool"  - da musst du dich höchstens warm anziehen, wenn der coole kommt und alles kalt wird ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2009)




----------



## home (30. März 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> Heute bei dem schönen Wetter mal nach Feierabend ne Stunde im heimischen Wald unterwegs
> 
> ...


 

ja´mei..da hast ja´nen richtigen flitzer aufgebaut!!!schaut gut aus..der matsch und dreck bleibt net´aus,hab auch den halben sonntagabend im keller verbracht und meine würfel g´putzt..auf der strasse sah es durch den regen nich´viel besser aus   mfg


----------



## citycobra (30. März 2009)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> @ UHKH: Danke für Info. Bin 184cm, Beinlänge 85cm und schwer am überlegen ob RH 18 oder 20". Denke die Beine brauchen 18, der Oberkörper 20"
> 
> Aber hier im Forum fährt man anscheinend eher mit kleineren Rahmen und lang ausgezogener Sattelstütze, Sattel deutlich höher als Lenker:



auch wenn es hier in den bilderthread eigentlich nicht rein gehört aber ich habe ungefähr die gleichen körpermaße wie du und fahre das ams125 in 20", passt top. bei meinem kumpel ist es genau das gleiche.


----------



## cubedriver78 (30. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


>


Jetzt übertreib es aber net


----------



## robert.vienna (31. März 2009)

@citycobra: Auch wenns im Bilderfred nicht reingehört: Das hat mir sehr geholfen, danke!


----------



## S-type (31. März 2009)

Die neue Krombacher Cube Werbung....


----------



## aux-racing (31. März 2009)

S-type schrieb:


> Die neue Krombacher Cube Werbung....



?


----------



## S-type (31. März 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> ?



Achte beim nächsten Mal im TV auf die Krombacher Werbung, dort wird eine Talsperre mit Halbinsel gezeigt, ich glaube das erste oder zweite Bild. Die ist hier bei mir um die Ecke....


----------



## wuerfelreiter (31. März 2009)

Endlich Wetter!! 

*











*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (31. März 2009)

wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> Endlich Wetter!!
> 
> *
> 
> ...



is ja wie aufn autobahndreieck beschildert


----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2009)

wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> Endlich Wetter!!


 

...und keine Zeit für ne Tour  
Hoffentlich bleibt das jetzt mal ein paar Tage schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also immer schön den Teller aufessen


----------



## wuerfelreiter (31. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...und keine Zeit für ne Tour
> Hoffentlich bleibt das jetzt mal ein paar Tage schön
> 
> 
> ...




Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber für Darmstadt sagt mein iPhone die ganze Woche Sonnenschein und 16°+ an (19° am Samstag). Denke das wird im Rest der Republik nicht groß anders sein!! Also rauf auf den Würfel!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2009)

Nein, mein Ipod ist für heidelberg der meinung ab freitaag bis einschließlich sonntag 20°


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2009)

wenn der nächste mit seinem macbook auchnoch ne wettervorhersage macht, beiss ich mal in den apfel rein...


so, das musste raus...


----------



## Ryo (31. März 2009)

mein macbook pro kündigt für Mi-So Sonnenschein bei 18-21 grad an
Juhuuu das kommt mir gerade recht 

Magst du nen grünen oder ne roten Apfel?


----------



## volki3 (31. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn der nächste mit seinem macbook auchnoch ne wettervorhersage macht, beiss ich mal in den apfel rein...
> 
> 
> so, das musste raus...




Na, dann Guten Hunger 
Mein MacBook meint, das wir bis Sonntag die 20°C Marke erreicht haben


----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2009)

Wahnsinn - keine Winterklamotten mehr, sondern kurze Hose und kurzesTrikot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und wir müssen nicht mehr ständig die Sommerfotos vom letzten Jahr bringen, sondern können aktuelles Bildmaterial einstellen 

Mist! Habe kein Macbook


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2009)

da ich leider keinen apfel zur verfügung habe, muss ich den cube-fred leider mit nem rotwild zumüllen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (31. März 2009)

Hast du mit dem rotWild nicht Angst abgeschossen zu werden? (Achtung Schenkelklopfer...^^)
2x Rocket Ron, passt soviel Flickzeug überhaupt in die Satteltasche?

@bärbel: Wenns richtig warm wird, wie wärs mit Bikini?( Passend in rot-schwarz natürlich)
So genug gespamme, noch was fürs Auge 
Long long time ago...meine Anfänge:


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2009)

hatte mit den reifen auf mittlerweile ca 300km noch nie probleme 


mit nem porsche hab ich zwar nicht angefangen, aber das acid hatte ich ja auch mal


----------



## S1las (31. März 2009)

Hehe, das Acid ist echt das perfekte Einsteiger MTB. Hab selber mit diesem Bike angefangen und selten bis nie Probleme mit dem Bike selbst gehabt. Vielleicht sollte man nach gewisser Zeit in ein besseres Federelement investieren , aber ansonsten top. Leider mein erstes und einziges Cube :<


----------



## Ryo (31. März 2009)

Es hat nur knapp 4 Monate gedauert


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2009)

bei mir auch


----------



## chrifisch (31. März 2009)

endlich geiles Wetter....und ich hab schon wieder Halsschmerzen. Zum K....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> @bärbel: Wenns richtig warm wird, wie wärs mit Bikini?( Passend in rot-schwarz natürlich)


 
Das bringts nicht  
Bei meinem Tempo habe ich da hinterher immer so viele tote Fliegen am Bauch kleben


----------



## Dämon__ (31. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das bringts nicht
> Bei meinem Tempo habe ich da hinterher immer so viele tote Fliegen am Bauch kleben



Dann hatten die aber vor ihrem Tot wenigstens noch einen schönen Anblick.


----------



## CubeAms125 (31. März 2009)

Ich war heute auch mal bei uns im Taunus unterwegs bei dem tollen Wetter.

Hier ein paar Bilder auf meiner Tour zum Feldberg.


----------



## Dämon__ (31. März 2009)

Sieht aber noch sehr nass aus bei euch, genau wie bei uns.


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

@ Cubeams125

kennst du die Taunusplauscher? Sind oft im Taunus unterwegs


----------



## wurzelhoppser (31. März 2009)

Hier mal meins von Sonntag ,S-Weg rund um Solingen .












Naja jetzt glänzt es wieder.


----------



## beuze1 (31. März 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> [/B]
> (Sorry, aber ich war übers WE nicht da)



mensch Bärbel..
biste wieder hier vorbeigedüst auf dem weg in die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kannst Dich an die Brücke (bei Wangen) erinnern 
kuck mal was da drunter ist.. *(Bilder von heute)
*
leider läst die Frühlingssonne noch auf sich warten

*Autobahn*




*Trailparadies darunter*




*abfahrt zu Argen*




*gut ein AMS zu haben*




*Dämpfer Test *




*an der Argen..*einer der letzten wilden Flüße Deutschlands




*wieder hoch zur Ruine Neuravensburg*




*Blick hinnüber ins Allgäu*




*wieder zu Hause 34km 600hm  Dreckig, aber glücklich*




ja da biste einfach drüber gerauscht..


.
.


----------



## Zocholl (31. März 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mensch Bärbel..
> biste wieder hier vorbeigedüst auf dem weg in die
> 
> 
> ...


 Hat du eigentlich einen eigenen Fotografen, lass den doch auch mal aufs Foto.


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

@beuze

ist das die Brücke mit der "Metallbrücke - erhöhte Glatteisgefahr" Schildern?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. März 2009)

Endlich Sonne. War heute auch wieder unterwegs 70 Km, Höhenmeter: viele (muss mir jetzt doch mal so ein Dingens kaufen).
Achja ein Bild hab ich auch noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (31. März 2009)

Feierabendrunde vor der Haustür.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2009)

schöne feierabend runden hattet ihr da. Ich war grad auch so ne ganze halbe stunde unterwegs Nach Feierabend, ohne ausrüstung und normaalen schuhen auf Klickies
Ey Beutze trägste die Trails jetzt schon hooch??
Leute, das Wetter wird wieder richtig geil! Ich war gestern, werde morgen, freitag, samstag, sonntag und montag ausgiebig unterwegs sein!! Nutzt das wetter bloß aus!


----------



## beuze1 (31. März 2009)

Zocholl schrieb:


> Hat du eigentlich einen eigenen Fotografen, lass den doch auch mal aufs Foto.



ja klar, aber dem hängt bei meinen Touren immer so die Zunge aus dem Hals
und das sieht nicht schön aus...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 darum darf der nicht auf,s Bild..


@ mzaskar
ja genau..

@ Andi 3001


> Ey Beutze trägste die Trails jetzt schon hooch??


mann sieht nicht wie steil die Stelle wirklich ist..


----------



## volki3 (31. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Nutzt das wetter bloß aus!



...eio werre!!! Das ist Westerwälderplatt und Heißt soviel wie "Okay"


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## beeus (31. März 2009)

wieviel km ich heute vor mich hin gekeucht habe, verrrate ich nicht (nur so viel, NICHT VIEL )

aber war ne nette kleine Abendrunde

achja bevor ihr wieder meckert, das datum mach ich auch irgendwann mal weg versprochen, war aber für die ebay auktionen recht sinnvoll, ok wenn ich ehrlich bin war es noch nie ausgeschaltet, aber man wird sich ja noch selbst belügen dürfen??!


















kommt leider nicht so rüber wie schön der trail war

gruß B!


----------



## Dommes84 (31. März 2009)

@ beeus
Beim letzten Bild heißt es wohl Kopf einziehen und durch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=130632


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2009)

wie die Kosaken  seitlich vom Bike hängen lassen


----------



## beeus (31. März 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> @ beeus
> Beim letzten Bild heißt es wohl Kopf einziehen und durch.




mit nem holzkopf kannste evt versuchen ne art "symbiose" zu bilden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (1. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bei meinem Tempo habe ich da hinterher immer so viele tote Fliegen am Bauch kleben


Das sind die Vitamine für unterwegs. Brauch man dann keinen dieser Energy-Riegel


----------



## barbarissima (1. April 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Das sind die Vitamine für unterwegs. Brauch man dann keinen dieser Energy-Riegel


 
Wie.... die soll ich auch noch essen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






beuze1 schrieb:


> mensch Bärbel..
> biste wieder hier vorbeigedüst auf dem weg in die
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Klar bin ich über die Brücke gedüst  Kannst ruhig mal winken, wenn ich angerauscht komme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



biker1967 schrieb:


> *Dämpfer Test *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Wurzeln gab es in der Schweiz auch sehr viele... und Steine... und Matsch *


----------



## linkespurfahrer (1. April 2009)

Manoman, bekomme ich ja richtig Lust zu würfeln. Ich warte aber noch auf den Austausch einer längeren Stütze, weil die serienmäßige RFR Prolight zu kurz ist. Ich habe den Sattel lieber weit vorne wegen den Vortrieb und ner zentraleren Sitzposition. Es fehlen bloß 2cm Höhe... 

Hier mal ein Beitrag zur einfachen Optimierung der Zugverlegung am 2007er AMS Rahmen. So auch im AMS 125 Thread zu finden.

Wird noch verbessert..





Sollte ganz okay sein:





Jetzt weiß ich, warum bei den ziemlich ähnlichen Radon Rahmen die Züge auf dem Oberrohr verlegt sind (was allerdings optisch nicht so toll ist)...


----------



## wuerfelreiter (1. April 2009)

Und weils so schön war schieb ich gerade noch zwei Bilder von heute nach. 36km, ~750hm auf den Frankenstein. Handybilder, also bitte nicht schimpfen!


----------



## barbarissima (1. April 2009)

Werde ganz neidisch, wenn ich sehe, was du für schönes Wetter hat. Hier sind immer noch Wolken


----------



## BloKKer (1. April 2009)

Habe heute endlich den erlösenden Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen, bin gleich losgedüst und hab's abgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2009)

Schönes Reaction!  Aber schön die Sitzposition einstellen und die Hörnchen dabei noch etwas gerader nach vorne drehen.


----------



## Dommes84 (1. April 2009)

War heut auch 25km im Darmstädter Wald unterwegs. 
Die Sonne reicht schon fast für den ersten Sonnenbrand. 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Werde ganz neidisch, wenn ich sehe, was du für schönes Wetter hat. Hier sind immer noch Wolken



Tut mir leid für dich. 
Der Führling kommt sicher auch bald zu dir.

Leider hatte ich kein Handy dabei deshalb auch kein Bild.
Ich hoffe es wird mir verziehen.


----------



## beuze1 (1. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Klar bin ich über die Brücke gedüst  Kannst ruhig mal winken, wenn ich angerauscht komme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sag das nächstemal bescheid..*

*war heut nochmal auf kleiner Tour..34km 580hm
die Sonne gibt sich mühe, hat aber den Durchbruch noch nicht ganz geschafft*

*was das denn wieder..*





*das konnten die alten Römer aber besser*





*wenn da mal nix passiert*





*mit der Schildkröte auf dem Hasenweg*




*abfahrt am Hasenweg*





*da kann mann,s fliegen lassen*




*ob das hält*




*für mich wirds reichen*




*geht doch*




nicht schlecht für den Mittwoch mittag


----------



## lolo-bike (1. April 2009)

heute bekommen, stolz wie sau


----------



## speedy76 (1. April 2009)

ihr habts alle gut. in unseren Wäldern siehts immernoch so aus









ich grieg bald ne macke.

und von den 20 Grad in ganz Deutschland spüre ich auch noch nix


----------



## cubedriver78 (1. April 2009)

@speedy76  kann mir vorstellen wie Dich gerade fühlstMein Beileid haste auf jeden Fall!

Bei uns in Heidelberg war heute richtiges Traumwetter...erste mal in diesem Jahr mit kurzer Hose Biken gewesen und zwei Stunden ordentlich ausgetobt

Morgen mach ich dann noch ein paar Bilder, soll ja noch schöner werden und die 20 Grad-Marke ist auch schon am


----------



## j.wayne (1. April 2009)

Hier ma paar Bilder von dieser Woche


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> @speedy76  kann mir vorstellen wie Dich gerade fühlstMein Beileid haste auf jeden Fall!
> 
> Bei uns in Heidelberg war heute richtiges Traumwetter...erste mal in diesem Jahr mit kurzer Hose Biken gewesen und zwei Stunden ordentlich ausgetobt
> 
> Morgen mach ich dann noch ein paar Bilder, soll ja noch schöner werden und die 20 Grad-Marke ist auch schon am



gestern wars besser! Aber ich wwar auch heute! 3 Stunden samtt schlierbach! YEAH! geil wars! Seit Montag sind wieder 105km drauf. Die Saison hat begoonnen!


----------



## onesmiley (1. April 2009)

Wir waren gestern bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf dem Königstuhl unterwegs:


----------



## cubedriver78 (1. April 2009)

onesmiley schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf dem Königstuhl unterwegs:


Schönes Bild!
Yeah, noch ein Cubebiker auf dem Königstuhl...vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal
Andi 3001 und ich gurken da auch rum

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2009)

das wärs erste stereo, neben meinem was ich aufm stuhl in action seh!! Jop, vll. sieht man sich ja mal!


----------



## onesmiley (1. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das wärs erste stereo, neben meinem was ich aufm stuhl in action seh!! Jop, vll. sieht man sich ja mal!



Hi Andi,
einfach mal Ausschau halten nach nem Würfel mit weißen Griffen und Pedalen. Das kann nur meins sein  
Und mach dich dann bemerkbar  Dann gibts die Stereo's in Stereo


----------



## onesmiley (1. April 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> Schönes Bild!
> Yeah, noch ein Cubebiker auf dem Königstuhl...vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal
> Andi 3001 und ich gurken da auch rum
> 
> Gruß



Danke, ich gebs Kompliment auch ans Würfelchen weiter und dort oben fährt man sich bestimmt mal über den Weg. Wär cool


----------



## cubedriver78 (1. April 2009)

Hätte da auch noch ein Bild


----------



## fasj (1. April 2009)

Mit Beuze kann ich nicht mithalten, soviele Fotos bekomme ich nicht hin, hatte leider nur 2 Stunden Auslauf heute. 
Da muss das eine reichen 
Vielleicht hab ich dne falschen Job...





Das war noch ein Weg, den die Waldarbeiter verschont haben. Manch anderer....

fasj


----------



## Racer87 (2. April 2009)

War am Dientsag auch mal wieder bei dem Wetter muss man ja einfach biken gehen. Leider hatte ich am Ende der Tour ungewollten Bodenkontakt, so dass ich jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage nicht biken kann. Geht aber schon wieder ganz gut. Ein Bild hab ich auch noch:


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. April 2009)

hab da mal ne frage :

wie kann ich mein AMS125 optisch zum hingucker machen (vlt für den kleinen preis)

und wie viel federweg kann ich vorne reinbauen (ohne dass die geometrie nicht mehr passt, und die garantie verloren geht ) ??? die 130mm sind bisschen wenig, und mit mehr, hätte die geometrie doch auch ne ganz andre wirkung oder, sodass ich dann ein besseres Kurvenverhältnis habe, durch die schräglage

hat jemand sein bike so umgerüstet ?? könnte derjenige vlt bitte ein bild posten ???

much thx


----------



## audioTom (2. April 2009)

Mir wäre jetzt neu, dass ein höherer Schwerpunkt auch eine bessere Kurvenlage garantiert.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. April 2009)

und dass der federweg dir hilft, dich in ne kurve zulegen?! Sorry, aber was du da geschrieben hast is großteils mist
Wenn du Federwegs mäßig was machen willlst würd ich bis 140mm gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (2. April 2009)

ok

ich weis mich hat grad etwas verwirrt ...
ich hab gemeint, dass ich ein besseres kurvenverkältnis habe, wenn die gabel schräger steht (das war mit scxhräglage gemeint, ich hatte geschrieben, ohne zu denken ) ( was ich dadurch erreiche, dass sie länger ist), aber egal, des war nur ein hirngespinst, weil ich da so nen zeug im web gelesen habe, welches mich verwirrt hat 

aber egal - alles weitere verwirrt mich warsch. noch mehr


----------



## hootie-bosco (2. April 2009)

Kann man sich extrem gesehen so vorstellen (vom Motorrad her):

Ein Chopper mit ner flachen Gabel ist schlechter im Handling als eine Enduro oder ein Naked-Bike mit nem steileren Lenkwinkel. 

Sprich, je kleiner der Winkel zwischen Senkrechter und Gabel in der Nabe ist, desto handlicher das Bike.


----------



## cubedriver78 (2. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage :
> 
> wie kann ich mein AMS125 optisch zum hingucker machen (vlt für den kleinen preis)
> 
> ...



Welches Ams 125 hast Du denn?Farbtechnisch gibt es eigentlich viele kleine Sachen zum verändern im Net

Darf es halt aber net gleich mit massig eloxierten Teilen übertreiben sonst wirkt es billig.Ein paar Teile veredeln (Eloxierte Naben...auch wenn net gerade billig) und schon hast nen super Effekt

Setz mal ein Bild ins Album!

Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2009)

recht günstig gehts mit speichennippeln.

aluschrauben an geeigneten stellen gehen vom preis auch.

ansonsten sind zweiteilige bremsscheiben mitunter auch farbig.

rote nippel hab ich auch sieht dann in so aus:


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. April 2009)

ok, ich hab leider kein andres hochgeladen, da ich das bike noch nicht so lange hab :

ich hoffe man kann etwas damit anfangen :


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. April 2009)

wie könnte des evtl. mit roten felgen aussehen ??? bisschen zu viel rot oder ?

hehe, oder eine gelbe hintere felge wär doch auch cool oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2009)

Meine Freundin hat auch ein AMS Pro K24 in den gleichen Farben wie du. Ich habe schon oft darüber nachgedacht, was ich tun könnte um es zu veredeln.
Aber mit ist nichts eingefallen, denn es sieht so genau richtig aus. Rot eloxierte Teile passen nicht, wegen dem Rot am Rahmen. Rote Felgen machen das Bike zu rot. Es kommen evtl. noch schwarze Schraubgriffe mit weißen Klemmringen dran. Aber ansonsten ist das Bike perfekt, so wie es ist. 

An ihrem Bike sind weiße Formula Bremsen mit Carbon-Hebeln dran. Sieht auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> wie könnte des evtl. mit roten felgen aussehen ??? bisschen zu viel rot oder ?
> 
> hehe, oder eine gelbe hintere felge wär doch auch cool oder ???


 
Gelbe Felgen hatte doch schon mal irgendwer gepostet. Das sah ein bisschen gruselig aus 

Ich fände auch rote Bremshebel und Pedale, und/oder einen roten Sattel gut. (Sieht natürlich nicht ganz so genial aus wie ein weißer Sattel, aber immerhin    ) Wichtig ist, dass du dein Bike nur in einer Farbe pimpst. Ganz genial wäre natürlich ein roter Laufradsatz, so wie ihn mzaskar hat. Der kostet aber wieder ne Menge


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. April 2009)

So nun auchnoch meinen Senf dazu:

Finde ehe man da großartig was optisch macht, dann lieber etwas Geld zusammen halten und in höherwertigere Teile stecken. Da ist ja noch einiges an Luft. Achja Luft, mehr als 130mm würd ich nicht empfehlen, das Fahrverhalten würde sich verschlechtern und mit viel mehr Federweg, würd ich ehr meinen falsche Bikewahl *g*

Aber obacht, eh du mit Rot anfängst, würde das maximal sehr sehr dezent machen, und mich bei den Teilen auf schwarz beschränken. Denn der Rahmen ist meiner Meinung "bunt" genug. Außerdem kannst du dann mit Foren-Kommentaren rechnen, das der Farbton nicht zueinander passt, denn das ist das schwierige and er Sache, nicht das es später heißt (für insider) "Kalle hättste hättste hättste"

Gruß HK


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> So nun auchnoch meinen Senf dazu:
> 
> Finde ehe man da großartig was optisch macht, dann lieber etwas Geld zusammen halten und in höherwertigere Teile stecken. Da ist ja noch einiges an Luft. Achja Luft, mehr als 130mm würd ich nicht empfehlen, das Fahrverhalten würde sich verschlechtern und mit viel mehr Federweg, würd ich ehr meinen falsche Bikewahl *g*
> 
> ...


 
Hast vollkommen recht  
Aber höherwertig und 'hübsch anzuschauen' muss ja kein Gegensatz sein 


Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand das schwarz-rote AMS mit weißen Laufrädern gesehen?


----------



## JohnnieCope (2. April 2009)

Ich weiß, kein Cube! Aber da die Kaufentscheidung durch eifriges lesen vorwiegend im Cube Unterforum entstanden ist wollt ich es trotzdem posten.

Hoffentlich störts keinen!

LG Johnnie


----------



## cubedriver78 (2. April 2009)

@freeride_bogl  Also wirklich viel würde ich an dem Rahmen auch net pimpen...sieht doch schon so ganz gut aus...andere rote Teile wären übertrieben.Kurz und knapp optisch ist da echt nix zu machen

Einzigste was man machen kann sind wirklich nur hochwertigere Teile!
Thomson Sattelstützte oder Vorbau wären super (kann grad net erkennen was montiert ist!)
Würde auch nen ganz schwarzen Sattel montieren.

Was mal richtig fein wäre und eigentlich niemand bisher an nem Cube hat wären weiße Narben an den Laufrädern...wäre mal an dem Rahmen ein optisches Highlight

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=4612e10d30eabfff400cdc416ef44a81

Weiße Naben find ich richtig geil!

Find ich persönlich super Preis und einspeichen kostet ja auch net die Welt

Gruß


----------



## CubeAms125 (2. April 2009)

Heute war wieder traumhaftes Wetter und so habe ich mich wieder einmal zur höchsten Erhebung des Taunus aufgemacht.

Am Ende standen knapp 900 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho. Erstaunlich dass trotz 17 Grad immer noch Schnee da oben liegt.





























Mir qualmen zwar jetzt ordentlich die Socken, aber ich bin glücklich


----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2009)

naja wenn man nen guten lackierer kennt, könnte man überlegen das muster des rahmens aufzugreifen und etwas in den lenker/vorbau zu integrieren...


----------



## Racer87 (2. April 2009)

JohnnieCope schrieb:


> Ich weiß, kein Cube! Aber da die Kaufentscheidung durch eifriges lesen vorwiegend im Cube Unterforum entstanden ist wollt ich es trotzdem posten.
> 
> Hoffentlich störts keinen!
> 
> LG Johnnie



Stört sicherlich keinen....endlich mal wieder ne Erinnerung, wie schön die Cubes im Gegensatz zu anderen Bikes doch sind.


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. April 2009)

@ cubedriver78, die weissen naben wären echt mal ne idee !! nur kann ich nicht selber einspeichen, und will meinem händler nicht antun ^^ (so ne sauarbeit) 
hehe nein schmarrn, des plan ich schon mal ein.

(wird die felge dann auch wieder ganz schön rund, nachm einspeichen ???, hoffe mal schon oder )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> (wird die felge dann auch wieder ganz schön rund, nachm einspeichen ???, hoffe mal schon oder )



wenn dus ordentlich machst...

einspeichen ist jetzt aber auch kein wunderwerk...


----------



## Dämon__ (2. April 2009)

War heute bei 21° auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder machen, die Beinchen sind aber noch ein bisschen käsig.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2009)

Aufem Lückner?


----------



## Dämon__ (2. April 2009)

klar wo sonst David


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

21° hui ..... und ich geh am WE noch Snowboarden


----------



## Dämon__ (2. April 2009)

Och nee da habe ich kein Bock mehr drauf, bin froh das es mal Warm ist,wir hatte genug Schnee das Jahr hier.


----------



## pero38 (2. April 2009)

Hallo!
Dann will ich mal mein neues AMS 125 R1 zeigen !!
Habe genau 2monate aufs bike gewartet!!
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig!


----------



## JohnnieCope (2. April 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Stört sicherlich keinen....endlich mal wieder ne Erinnerung, wie schön die Cubes im Gegensatz zu anderen Bikes doch sind.




 Kannst ja mal mit mir ne Runde drehen... Dann siehste auch wie hässlich es von hinten ist du linguistisches Genie.


----------



## sHub3Rt (2. April 2009)

JohnnieCope schrieb:


> : du linguistisches Genie.



den hätte ich gerne etwas genauer erklärt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2009)

JohnnieCope schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit mir ne Runde drehen... Dann siehste auch wie hässlich es von hinten ist du linguistisches Genie.



Eine genaue Ansage! 
Verlass dich  da lieber nicht drauf =D


----------



## beuze1 (2. April 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Mit Beuze kann ich nicht mithalten, soviele Fotos bekomme ich nicht hin, hatte leider nur 2 Stunden Auslauf heute.
> Vielleicht hab ich dne falschen Job...




wie, 2 Stunden Auslauf
von der Frau..
falschen Job... meiner wär nix für Dich..
da muß man arbeiten..

*war heut mittag auch noch 3 std drausen..
48km 690hm*

*richtung Waldburg*




*Waldburg liegt hoch*




*Pause am Rössler*




*schnelle abfahrt ins Lauratal*




*kennen sicher einige Radhändler..von innen..*




*durch den Rav Canyon zum Fläppe*




*nach der Tour, ist vor der Tour..*




*saubre sache..*




und morgen..
ist auch wieder schön Wetter..
.


----------



## Audix (2. April 2009)

JohnnieCope schrieb:


> Ich weiß, kein Cube! Aber da die Kaufentscheidung durch eifriges lesen vorwiegend im Cube Unterforum entstanden ist wollt ich es trotzdem posten.
> 
> Hoffentlich störts keinen!
> 
> LG Johnnie



Hy Johnnie!
Auch wenn´s kein Cube is  : sieht nach Spass aus!
Aber sach ma schnell, was ist den das für eine Sattelstütze die du da hast?
Ich Bock mein Reaction (K18 / ´09) auch gerade ein bischen auf.
Mit kürzerem Vorbau (wahrschenlich 75mm) und wahrscheinlich diesem Lenker:

http://fahrradteileonline.de/MTB-Lenker-AluCarbon-ABR-Rizerbar_c11-32_p112_x2.htm

Vielleicht is der auch noch zu flach, ich überleg noch.
Aber ein bischen nach hinten mit dem Sattel würd ich dann auch noch gerne.
Nur minimal, aber bin auf der Sattel Skala am Ende des machbaren und weiter will ich nicht.
Hab schonmal gesehen wie einem der Sattel kapput gebrochen is...
Aua!
Ach übrigens - und wiso isses dann doch kein Würfel geworden?
Greetz, Gary

Ach übrigens Nr.2: 
Hier schon mal ein Bildchen vom Bike auf senem ersten Ausflug:


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *richtung Waldburg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das arme Velo, bekommt doch kalte Füsse  

Aber schöne Gegend


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Hy Johnnie!
> Auch wenn´s kein Cube is  : sieht nach Spass aus!
> Aber sach ma schnell, was ist den das für eine Sattelstütze die du da hast?
> Ich Bock mein Reaction (K18 / ´09) auch gerade ein bischen auf.
> ...


----------



## JohnnieCope (2. April 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Hy Johnnie!
> Auch wenn´s kein Cube is  : sieht nach Spass aus!
> Aber sach ma schnell, was ist den das für eine Sattelstütze die du da hast?
> Ich Bock mein Reaction (K18 / ´09) auch gerade ein bischen auf.
> ...



Das ist eine Oxygen Scorpo 380mm Sattelstütze.

Schönes Bike hast du! Meine finale Auswahl fiel auch zwischen Reaction und Wave... Beides top Räder, aber das Wave hat mir besser "gepasst"!

Hab auch direkt den Flatbar gegen ein Riser getauscht... Jetzt fliegt das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (2. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich mag dem Lenker unrecht tun, aber ich würde mich lieber auf einem Markenprodukt (z.b. Syntace) abstützen als auf einem 30 Teil
> 
> 
> Gerade bei Carbon ist die Streuung sehr hoch und es gibt nur wenige Firmen, welche die Verarbeitung im Griff haben.
> ...


Du hast wahrscheinlich (!?) Recht was das Vertrauen in diesen Lenker bzw die Geschichte mit den Marken angeht....
Das Forum ist da (wie es sich in einer Demokratie gehört ) gespalten wo die Schwelle / Grenze ist!
Aber da ich meine Höhengrenze was den Raise angeht, gerade etwas höher geschraubt habe,
ist die Auswahl jetzt auch höher gewordn.
Ich sach Bescheid...
Greetz, Gary


----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2009)

naja ist ja auch nur ein alulenker mit carbon ummantelt.

syntace vector carbon und gut 

ansonsten alu...


----------



## trek 6500 (2. April 2009)

@beuze 1 : ...dein bike kommt viel rum und sieht viel !!! so solls sein , ein mensch , der richtig gut zu seinem mtb ist und ihm viel auslauf gönnt !!!   p.s. sehr schöne bilder - wie immer !!!!!


----------



## fasj (3. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> wie, 2 Stunden Auslauf
> von der Frau..
> falschen Job... meiner wär nix für Dich..
> da muß man arbeiten..



Tja, tolles Wetter am WE und ich muss arbeiten 

Frau, 2 kleine Kinder , Job...
Da ist es manchmal so, dass man nur 2 Std. Auslauf bekommt.

Aber ich bekomm auch im Sommer 1 Woche am Stück frei 
Nennt sich dann Betriebsausflug (4 Kollegen) an den Gardasee ab St. Anton.

fasj


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. April 2009)

so meine freunde, jetz geh ich auch endlich mal biken, da das gute wetter jetz auch bei mir angekommen ist, vlt krieg ich paar nette pics, bis später !!


----------



## S-type (3. April 2009)

Ich hab das schöne Wetter heute für einen kleine Tour genutzt....37 km und 770hm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt so!!!!


----------



## xerto (3. April 2009)

geile gegend..

Wo ist das?


----------



## S-type (3. April 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> geile gegend..
> 
> Wo ist das?



Gummersbach(Oberberg) ca. 45km östlich von Köln


----------



## Rapti (3. April 2009)

Hier ist meins! Heute zum ersten mal damit unterwegs gewesen. - Geil sag ich nur!

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Ivor


----------



## Ryo (3. April 2009)

Wunderschönes Bike  
AAAABER da gehört sofort ein Kettenstrebenschutz hin!! 
Und öh was isn das fürn Sattel am neuen AMS Pro? Der gefällt mir 
richtig gut 


Muaha endsgeiler Tag heute (auch wegen de Wetter), Da wurde gleich mal die Haustrecke am Limes runtergerauscht (Die trocken ein wesentlicher größerer Genus ist  Hat ja nicht jeder Muddy Marys drauf *g*)

Das passt einfach als Eröffnungsbild 





so schön sah das im Winter nie aus :





Mein Dad hat mich heute morgen überrascht! Wem fällts auf?*g*
Man man man ich freu mich wie Schnitzel, das Ding is geil :





Nuja, es gab auch unüberwindbare Hindernisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. April 2009)

@S-Type + Ryo:
*Schöne Bilder* 
Ich finde die abgelichteten Wege auch sehr ansprechend 

@Rapti:
Superschickes Bike  Hast ja Glück gehabt, dass pünktlich zum neuen Bike auch noch die Sonne raus gekommen ist 

Werde nie begreifen, warum die Händler nicht von sich aus auf den Kettenstrebenschutz hinweisen


----------



## barbarissima (3. April 2009)

@Ryo:
Das Navi ist neu


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2009)

@ barbarissima

Was du immer alles siehst  

Der Weg über den Limes ist wirklich sehr schön 

PS: was gibt es schoneres..... der Grill grillt, die Sonne sonnt und geht gerade lanngsam unter und die Mucke spielt gerade Reaggae


----------



## beuze1 (3. April 2009)

@ Rapti
klasse Bike-klasse Farbe..
aber hässlicher Stein..
das geht besser..

*so heute nur ne kleine Runde nach den 3 harten 
zum  Regenerieren *
50km 630hm

*Wangen im Allgäu*




*Berger Höhe*




*kein Dreck  nix zu Putzen
Frühling*




und morgen leg ich die Beine hoch..


----------



## cube x (3. April 2009)

Rapti schrieb:


> Hier ist meins! Heute zum ersten mal damit unterwegs gewesen. - Geil sag ich nur!
> 
> Gruss aus der Schweiz
> Ivor


 


Wow,tolles Bike !
Viel Spaß damit !
Schönes Wochenende und viele Kilometer an alle...


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2009)

Mhm, ich komm irgendwiee nicht jeden Tag zum gscheid biken. Aber seit montaag warns dann doch 160km und jenseits der 4000 höhenmeter  Aber das Wochenende steht ja nooch bevor Klasse wetetr!"!


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2009)

Respekt! Sind auch schon einiges an Hm pro Km.


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. April 2009)

sodala, wir warn bei nem klize kleinen park, bei uns in der nähe, und haben ein bisschen fotographiert

Fahrer: Ich
Foto: Noxdrop





nur war leider der akku lehr, des heisst für mehr bilder hats nicht gereicht sorry !


----------



## 8november2002 (4. April 2009)

Das mit dem Ständer braucht ihr mir nicht sagen, ist schon bekannt. 
Aber so nah am Abgrund schon nicht schlecht so was!
MfG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STR33TN3R (4. April 2009)

Hi @ all,

war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs!!! War ne kurze aber sehr geile Tour^^











Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## 8november2002 (4. April 2009)




----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2009)

Die Sonne scheint ja mittlerweile überall angekommen zu sein. Ist schon ein ganz anderes Gefühl, bei so einem Wetter durch den Wald zu brettern 






beuze1 schrieb:


> *kein Dreck  nix zu Putzen*
> *Frühling*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir war es auch das erste Mal seit Monaten, dass ich mein Rad nicht putzen musste 

Und du bist bestimmt der Einzige, der heute nicht biken geht


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2009)

auch bei mir ist der Fühling angekommen


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> auch bei mir ist der Fühling angekommen


 
Sieh mal einer an, selbst bei den Schweizern trauen sich schon die ersten Blättchen raus


----------



## hootie-bosco (4. April 2009)

Oh Mann, da kann man echt nur neidisch werden...
Draußen scheint die Sonne, die Würfel haben alle Auslauf und ich sitz daheim und warte auf mein Schaltwerk. 

WILL AUCH FAHREN GEHEN!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. April 2009)

wieso nicht ne runde SingleSpeed? ^^ ne, sry ... is echt ******* sowas ... werd mich dann auch mal mit aufn weg machen und ne runde drehen =) leida ne mit nem cube *heul*


----------



## fasj (4. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und du bist bestimmt der Einzige, der heute nicht biken geht



Ich leider auch nicht 
fasj


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (4. April 2009)

Paar Bilder von meiner Feierabendrunde am Do. zum Birkensee.


----------



## HILLKILLER (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

damit bin ich wohl heut der erste mit Bildern *g* EDIT: zweiter 
Es ging zum Mittelpunkt der DDR in den mit bis zu 200hm hohen Fläming westlich von Berlin.

Daten: 79 km, 3:20h, 423hm.




Moderne Windmühlen




Orginal märkischer Sandweg mit orginal märkischen Birken und hinten weiter die A2




Die Spur des Riesens




Orginal märkischer Sandweg II




Kühe finden Cubes cool




Hochalpine Wege  ( An der Stelle sogar mal mehr als 5% Steigung...sehr krass *schnarch*)




Orginal märkischer Trail 




Angekommen auf unglaublichen Höhen ( Warum es so hoch ist schaut ins Fotoalbum...)




Wandern, och nö...




Spinagefotos durch mutierte selbstauslöser Cams 




Naturlehrpfad (ja ja da lernt man sogar was dazu...)

denn...





nun wissen wir wie Cube richtig heißt 

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit...
Gruß HK


----------



## cubedriver78 (4. April 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Paar Bilder von meiner Feierabendrunde am Do. zum Birkensee.



Dein Rad gefällt mir sehr gut.Schön mal nen ltd zu sehen mit ner Manitou R7

Gruß


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2009)

Ist ne klasse Idee, dass ihr die Wege, die ihr fahrt, auch mal fotografiert. Da kann man sich gleich viel mehr unter ner Tour vorstellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







fasj schrieb:


> Ich leider auch nicht
> fasj


 
Sag jetzt aber nicht, dass du vom Rad gefallen bist


----------



## beuze1 (4. April 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Tja, tolles Wetter am WE und ich muss arbeiten



wer nicht fährt ..
kann nicht fallen..
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2009)

Sooo. Also, s geht richtig  ab im Wald. Es sieht super aus von den Verhältnissen her! Ich liiiiiebe es! Hatte schon vergessen wie schön das ist 
Eckdaten: 63km, 1600hm. 16er Schnitt. Ausschließlich Trails. Sowohl hoch als auch bergab. Von sehr verblockt mit großen Stufen bis Serpentinen mit umsetzten. Auf jedenfall Trailsurfen halt 



Ein "Allduro" pilot braucht geeignete reifen






So und hier mal ein Trailbeispiel: (also die Steinchen in der ferne sind durchschnittlich ca. 10cm hoch....und die Steigung beträgt fast 25% allso sauschwer zufahren. Und das hoch. Da weiß man was man gemacht hat...is übrigens 4km lang der trail...)






weiter gehtss hinter dem stein mit nem 30cm absatz 
Sooo Bärbel, 
auf diesen Gefilden bin ich also zu finden 
max Tempo im Downhill war 51,2 km/h..Trail versteht sich


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. April 2009)

nicht schlecht die trails bei dir !! 
wie hoch sind bei euch so die hügel ?, wenn die trails 4 km lang bergab bzw. -auf gehn ??

wir ham hier leider nur ziemlich flache berge


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2009)

bei uns sin die berge auch nicht höher.....also Königstuhl mit ca. 600m, weißersetin 550, und son paar. Heidelberg, und Nussloch, wo ich her komme liegen auf 110, bzw. 90m...also kannst relativ viel vom berg runterfahren, bis du wieder flach bist...
Und je nach dem wie du lustig bist, fährst halt mal son dreieck mit drei bergchen, oder sowas hab.... Je nachdem. Aufjedenfall sind die trails hier bei weitem besser als im umkreis. und so solls auch sein. vorallem sind sie massig, die trails!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2009)

4 km mit 25 % = 1000 hm


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2009)

die 25% warn auf die stelle bezogen  rechnen kann ich auch pah 25% 4km...da kannse auch gleich in die alpen!


----------



## Racer87 (4. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 4 km mit 25 % = 1000 hm



Wenn schon klug*******n, dann bitte auch richtig. 4km mit 25% sind 970hm.....

ach und andi: ja, wir wissen langsam, dass du der tollste und schnellste und überhaupt der allerbeste bist. du musst nicht mehr betonen, dass die maximal geschwindigkeit von 51 km/h auf nem trail war.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2009)

aber sonst....Vll. sollte ich eigtl. diesen ohne hin schon für alles, außer Bildern benutzten Fred, nicht mehr kommentieren. Bärbel wollts doch schließlich wissen, was wir uns unter einer Tour vorstellen. ´Wenns dich stört. Bitte, ich schreib nix mehr..


----------



## beuze1 (4. April 2009)

*He He,
nun mal gannnz Ruhig, Jungs 
wir sind hier nicht im Rennrad-Forum, wo nach jedem 3 Post gestritten wird
weil ja jeder der tollste, beste, schnellste, und überhaupt ist...
wir sind MountainBiker !!
Toleranz freunde..

also geht morgen wieder raus..macht Bilder und stellt sie hier ein..
mit oder ohne Kommentare, Daten, Sprüche
und gut erfundenen Geschichten..*

beuze1


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. April 2009)

ich bitte trozdem darum, dass alle bilder kommentiert werden (nicht nur positiv), weil man ja selber sonst nicht weiß was man von seinen bildern selbst halten soll, dafür stellt man sie ja schließlich ein, oder ?? (oder seid ihr alle nur auf "hey ich bin der beste, ich zeig euch meine bilder und ihr haltets euer maul").

mfg


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. April 2009)

und nochmal was für diejenigen die gute action zeigen können und diese ebensogut fotographisch festhalten, ein "Cube Action Thread" , wo bis jetzt schon viele sher geile pics von cube-bikern drin sind, aber noch mehr bilder rein sollen !!!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=366599

vielen dank


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2009)

Nö. hatte ich, aus meiner sicht ja auch nichtmal annähernd versucht auszudrücken. Hab meine daten, wie z.b. beutze reinngestellt. fertig. So ein Kommentar ärgert mich trotzdem! Ich glaube ich brauch mir nicht sagen lassen, dass ich hier auch einen geringen anteil 8auch an bildern) hätt, und nur auf, ich bins, ihr nicht ausbin. sorry, aber das musste jetzt raus. ende. Und ich will die doofe, riesencam ja nicht immer für umme mitschleppen! deshalb landen die bilder hier.


----------



## beuze1 (4. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich bitte trozdem darum, dass *Ihr erst den Akku laded und dann raus geht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (4. April 2009)

mein post war allgemein gerichtet, nicht persönlich auf dich keine angst !!!  
ich meine ja doch dass hier ein bisschen kommuniziert werden sollte, und nicht jeder nur seine pics reinklatscht.

und die action cube seite hab ich auch nicht erstellt, weil hier nur schei*-bilder wären oder so, sondern weil das hier ja der cube-herzeig-fred ist, und action hier ja nicht hauptthema ist. 

so und jetz wieder ZEIGT HER EURE CUBES


----------



## Racer87 (4. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Nö. hatte ich, aus meiner sicht ja auch nichtmal annähernd versucht auszudrücken. Hab meine daten, wie z.b. beutze reinngestellt. fertig. So ein Kommentar ärgert mich trotzdem! Ich glaube ich brauch mir nicht sagen lassen, dass ich hier auch einen geringen anteil 8auch an bildern) hätt, und nur auf, ich bins, ihr nicht ausbin. sorry, aber das musste jetzt raus. ende. Und ich will die doofe, riesencam ja nicht immer für umme mitschleppen! deshalb landen die bilder hier.



Ich hab doch nichts dagegen gesagt, dass du uns schreibst, wie lang deine Touren waren oder sonst irgendwelche Kommentare zu den Bildern, die les ich durchaus gern und deine Bilder gefallen auch. Nur das mit der Maximalgeschwindigkeit und dieses "auf dem Trail versteht sich" kam bei mir (wie manche andere Kleinigkeiten) leider sehr arrogant und "ich bins" rüber. Wollte keinen Streit anfangen, schön, wenn du schnell fahren kannst. Aber stell dir mal vor einer, der seit einer Woche sein LTD hat liest das und denkt sich "ach du *******, ich fahr auf nem Trail 15km/h und es kimmt mir schnell vor, ich bin wohl nicht fürs biken egschaffen".Echt nix gegen Daten und Höhenmeterangaben, aber Maximalgeschwindigkeiten anzugeben hat für mich was von Schw***vergleich.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2009)

dann drücks auch so aus!?


----------



## freeride_bogl (4. April 2009)

ich bleib der schnellste auf den trails !!! hab schon mal 100km/h gemessen (muhahahahahaha, monstersparwitz, aprilscherz ...) 

seid mal nicht so ernst hier  - jetz sind wir alle wieder friedlich zueinander, wir würfel-fans müssen doch zusammenhalten !!!  in zeiten der kriese (nächster sparwitz lol ^^)


----------



## Racer87 (4. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dann drücks auch so aus!?



ja, das hätte ich anders schreiben können, hat mich eben nur etwas genervt. sollte auch nicht heißen, dass du nix drauf hast, aber denk einfach auch mal an anfänger, die hier mitlesen. so, mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich bleib der schnellste auf den trails !!! hab schon mal 100km/h gemessen (muhahahahahaha, monstersparwitz, aprilscherz ...)
> 
> seid mal nicht so ernst hier  - jetz sind wir alle wieder friedlich zueinander, wir würfel-fans müssen doch zusammenhalten !!!  in zeiten der kriese (nächster sparwitz lol ^^)



Leg mal nen Drahtlosen tacho aufn laptop! 200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (5. April 2009)

@hillkilller: Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du? Mir sind der Fläming und der Mittelpunkt der DDR sowie Belzig, Raben und Wiesenburg seit Jahren bekannt. Abseits der Strasse hat man da teilweise ganz schön zu ackern..

Nachdem ich die letzten Tage hier nicht online sein konnte, möchte ich Euch meine neuen Bilder auch nicht vorenthalten. 

Die ersten beiden Bilder sind von der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt am 1.April, nachdem mein Händler die Originalstütze gegen eine längere und toll einstellbare von NC 17  ausgetauscht hat.

Die Fahrt ging südlich um Cottbus herum über Drebkau entlang der Talsperre Spremberg (Ostseite) zurück. Es waren 69 km in knapp 2,5 Stunden. Am Anfang hatte ich bedingt durch Rückenwind die ersten 20km einen Schnitt von fast 31km/h.

Aufgenommen am Strand vom Spreecamp Bagenz:








Dieses ist von einer kurzen Pause am Rastplatz Bergspreewald am Ortsausgang Krausnick (Tropical Islands ist ca. 7km entfernt) vom 3.April. Ich bin mit 6-7 kg Gepäck auf dem Rücken von Cottbus nach Königs Wusterhausen gefahren (98,8km in 3h 17min 12sec - Schnitt 30,06 - Aufgrund des Rückenwinds. Habe von Lübben nach Krausnick mich mit nem Rennradfahrer abgewechselt, ohne dem wären die magischen 30 nicht zu halten gewesen, der Dämpfer war übrigens die meiste Zeit offen).





Und gestern ging es von Königs Wusterhausen wieder zurück nach Cottbus. Da ich jedoch erwartungsgemäß vermehrt Gegenwind hatte benötigte ich 19 min mehr als auf dem Hinweg. Mein Radel hat nach 2 Wochen nun schon 370km und 290km davon seit dem 1. April . 

Bei uns gab es heute schon Regen, aber da ich heute nen Relaxten mache isses eh nicht so tragisch...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. April 2009)

Schönes Bike, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es hier irgend einen interessiert, ob du einen Schnitt von fast 31 km/h hast oder mit nem Rennradfahrer 30,06 km/h.  
Dazu sage ich nur Flachlandtiroler! 

Ich könnte ja auch hier schreiben, dass ich für dieses Jahr schon über 20.000 hm zusammen habe. Interessiert es einen? Ich denke nicht. Ob das jetzt gut ist oder nicht, ist mir auch egal. 

Die Zahlen sagen nichts über die Tour aus, weil keiner außer man selbst sie kennt. 

Mein Cube hat jetzt Sommer-Urlaub. Erst nächsten Winter darf es wieder raus.


----------



## Jonez (5. April 2009)

Einige hier scheinen ein Inniges Verhältniss zu ihren "Tourdaten" zu pflegen 

Letztendlich sagt das aber nichts aus.

Die die wirklich viel fahren halten sich mit solchen Daten nicht wirklich auf


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (5. April 2009)

hmm.... also ich finde schon das ein 31iger Schnitt auf ner Strecke von 100 kg mit einem MTB ein sehr guter Wert ist! Noch dazu mit dem Gepäck.

Aber warum du den Dämpfer offen gefahren bist verstehe ich nicht so ganz?

So, jetzt gehts ab zur Isar, Singletrails fahren... solange es noch geht.
Ciao


----------



## STR33TN3R (5. April 2009)

Also ich finde jetzt übertreibt ihr ein bisschen....
Bald darf man hier dann gar keine Angaben mehr zur Tour machen, weils "ja sowieso keinen interessiert"!!! Also ich ich habs gern gelesen und selbst wenns wirklich ne total unnötige Info "wäre", dann is es doch auch egal....dann stehts halt hier drin...stört doch keinen!!! Und für was stellen wir eigentlich Bilder hier rein...einzelne Bilder sagen doch auch nix über die Tour aus 
Also wenn man das ganze aus der Sicht betrachten würde, dann würde das ganze Thema hier gar keinen Sinn ergeben!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. April 2009)

meine Rede. Und, dass Leute, die viel fahren, sich überhauppt nicht für Daten interessieren halt ich auch für ne fehleinschätzung! Aber mir egal.
Zeigt mal Bilder!!!!
Ich geh heute mittag fahren, ob ich Bilder mitbring weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Jonez (5. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> meine Rede. Und, dass Leute, die viel fahren, sich überhauppt nicht für Daten interessieren halt ich auch für ne fehleinschätzung! Aber mir egal.
> Zeigt mal Bilder!!!!
> Ich geh heute mittag fahren, ob ich Bilder mitbring weiß ich noch nicht.



Nicht falsch interpretieren:
Daten wie 51,038 Km/h auf dem Trail interessieren Vielfahrer wohl eher weniger 

Hier mal ein paar alte Bilder


















Gruß Jonez


----------



## linkespurfahrer (5. April 2009)

@jmr & jonez: Auf solche Kommentare habe ich schon gewartet 

Ich will damit nur zeigen, was mit nem nicht allzuleichten Allmountain so möglich, und dass es auch durchaus strassentauglich ist. Erlebnisse von der Fahrt kann man mit Tourdaten nicht beschreiben. Aber solche Daten fördern den Ehrgeiz.

Im Ürbigen fahre ich etwa 6000 - 7000km im Jahr (Das mag für Vielfahrer nun nicht viel sein? ..). Ja, und das vorwiegend Flachland   Weil ich als Student nicht jedes WE sonst wohin kann. Aber reichlich Wind, ruppige Untergründe und kurze knackige Anstiege gibts hier auch. 

By the way:

We have in Brandenburg the Fläming with the Hagelberg, the Müggelmountains and the Grunewald with the Teufelsberg in Berlin, the Bärenbrücker Höhe near Cottbus and the Georgenberg in Spremberg 



@ Cube AMS 125 XTR: Na weil immer wieder so fiese Bodenwellen auf der Strecke sind. Die Propedal Plattform funktioniert darüber hinaus ja ziemlich gut, was sicherlich enige hier seit langem erfahren..


----------



## jmr-biking (5. April 2009)

Von mir aus kann hier jeder rein schreiben, was er will. Ich fand halt die letzten beiden Beiträge mit km, hm und Km/h -Angaben viel zu selbstdarstellend. Und mit dem offenem Dämpfer wollte er nur sagen, dass darüber ja auch Energie verloren geht und er trotzdem so gut war. 

Wie auch immer, ich geh gleich raus und biken, sonst nix.


et linkespurfahrer: We have auch lots of Hügel in the Eifel.


----------



## freeride_bogl (5. April 2009)

ich geh heut vlt auch noch biken 

@beuze1, ich hab sogar meinen akku aufgeladen (letztes mal als ich im wald stand und eben dieser leer war, dachte ich mir auch du schei... sonst lach ich immer alle aus wenn sie mit leerem akku weg gehn, und jetz passierts mir selber ^^).

ich setz meine bilder rein, vlt auch die daten, des is mir egal was da einzelne sagen, ich glaube viele interressierts ja vlt ...

und wer des doof findet, der solls für sich behalten !

so und nun lasst uns dieses unsinnige thema beenden, und fleissig FOTOS posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (5. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann hier jeder rein schreiben, was er will. Ich fand halt die letzten beiden Beiträge mit km, hm und Km/h -Angaben viel zu selbstdarstellend. Und mit dem offenem Dämpfer wollte er nur sagen, dass darüber ja auch Energie verloren geht und er trotzdem so gut war.
> 
> Wie auch immer, ich geh gleich raus und biken, sonst nix.



Wenn es nicht immer auch ein klitzekleines Stück Selbstdarstellung wäre (so wie Du es meinst), dann wären wir alle auch nicht hier angemeldet? 

Viel Spass beim Biken! 

Aber bitte mit Bildern!


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. April 2009)

Na bei den Kommentaren überleg ich mir das mit den Bildern noch(jaja, ich weiß, waar auf die "daten" bezoogen ) - Biken gehts auf alle fälle


----------



## linkespurfahrer (5. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Na bei den Kommentaren überleg ich mir das mit den Bildern noch(jaja, ich weiß, waar auf die "daten" bezoogen ) - Biken gehts auf alle fälle



Neeeiiiiiin: Bilder machen doch erst so richtig Lust aufs Biken...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. April 2009)

Klar, gute Bilder machen Lust aufs Biken. Gerade bei richtig schlechtem Wetter. 
Ich nutze das Forum hier aber nicht um mich "selbst darzustellen", sondern hier im Zeigt her eure Cube-Thread Bilder von meinem Cube zu zeigen. Und in anderen Threads über Technik zu schreiben, Fragen zu stellen und Erfahrungen mit anderen über  div. Teile/Komponenten auszutauschen.
Nicht um mich zu streiten oder zu vergleichen. 

So schluss jetzt. Bike-Klammotten an und raus. Die Sonne scheint.

Cube-Bilder gibt`s erst mal keine mehr von mir. Wie geschrieben: Mein Cube ist mein Winter-Bike.

P.S.: @ Andi: Deine Bilder sind immer richtig gut und dein Bike gefällt auch. Deshalb ruhig weiter Bilder machen.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. April 2009)

...glaube nicht , dass es bei allen selbstadrstellun g ist - sondern eher die freude an den bikes und dem drumherum .... "schwanzvergleiche" sind doch eher was für kleine buben , oder ?????? freut euch an der sonne und rauf aufs bike . wo , wie lange und wie hoch , is doch wurscht . spass solls machen . und bitte weiterhin so tolle bilder !!!! k.


----------



## jmr-biking (5. April 2009)

Genau. Bilder müssen her:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/319967]
	
[/URL]  [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/319970]
	
[/URL]


----------



## citycobra (5. April 2009)

ich halte auch die ganze diskussion hier für unsinn. was jemand schreibt oder auch nicht ist jedem selbst überlassen. wenn jemand schreibt, dass er auf trails mehr als 50km/h fährt, dann bin ich beeindruckt, mehr aber auch nicht. für mich kommt das nicht in frage, weil ich fast immer in gruppen fahre. und nicht nur bei gruppenfahrten sollte beim mountainbiken immer der spaß im vordergrund stehen. so keep cool.


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. April 2009)

@ linkespurfahrer: am Wochenende Brandenburg/Havel, inner Woche Magdeburg, in den Sommersemesterferien Karlsruhe  
Provokativ muss ich sagen das mit dem Schnitt kenn ich auch gut *gg*

@ all: Kann echt nicht wahr sein das hier so langsam jeder vollgemotzt wird nur weil er hier was reinstellt. Find es nicht schlimm den Schnitt oder Highspeed zu posten, ist zwar nicht wichtig, aber gehört zu der Tour wie Bilder und ner kurzen Beschreibung. Versteh echt nicht wie man sich da so hochspulen kann, habt ihr sonst nichts zutun? 

Belasst es dabei wie es ist, postet Bilder euer Touren (mit "Messdaten" ist voll okay), zeigt Eure Bikes und erduldet positive und negative Kommentare.

*UND DAMIT PUNKT.*

PS: Bilder gibt es von mir heut nich, glaub ich jedenfalls


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2009)

@jonez:
Eigentlich war ich das mit dem Schnee ja leid. Aber deine Bilder sind ne Wucht 

Und ein AMS im Sand, wie das von linkespurfahrer, ist ja mal was ganz Neues  Nette Pics  Biken im Sand wäre mal eine ganz neue Herausforderung 

@jmr-biking:
Endlich mal wieder eine AMS-Fahrerin! 

@Andi:
Lass uns nicht im Stich! Ich finde deine Bilder klasse und die Kommentare auch!

@all:
Ich finde alle Angaben, die irgendwie mit einer Tour zusammenhängen, interessant. Und ich finde es auch klasse, wenn noch ein bisschen was zu den Bildern geschrieben wir. Man kann sich einfach mehr darunter vorstellen. 
Was ich wirklich nicht so dolle finde sind destruktive Kommentare, die nur darauf abzielen, das, worauf jemand stolz ist, nieder zu machen. Sowas macht keinen Spaß. Und solche Kommentare braucht kein Forum.

Und jetzt  sonst 

Bild gibts später  Ich mach jetzt erst los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. April 2009)

@hillkiller :..und wenn du sagst : PUNKT , dann darf niemand mehr seine meinung dazu äussern ?? sehr demokratisch ... @andi : ..ich mag deine bilder auch seeeehr gerne !!!


----------



## zenodur (5. April 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @hillkiller :..und wenn du sagst : PUNKT , dann darf niemand mehr seine meinung dazu äussern ?? sehr demokratisch ...



geht jetzt die nächste diskussion los oder was?

das ist ein bilder thread!


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. April 2009)

Okay okay, dann halt Komma Punkt Punkt Punkt


----------



## Deleted 124102 (5. April 2009)

War heut auch auf grosser tour:









Auf dem Heidelberger schloss:



Falls es einen Interessiert:
83,44 Km
1046 Hm
3,56 Std
2 Burgen
1 Schloss

Es war wunderschön, es wahren die ganze zeit 25°C, nur gegen ende hat es mal angefangen zu regnen und die Temp ging auf 15°C zurück, aber es war trotzdem eine super tour.


----------



## r19andre (5. April 2009)

viele viele Bilder von unserer Tour mit ca. 20Leuten

95% davon auf Cube und alle zufrieden



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



und hier mein fertiger Bock bei seiner ersten Fahrt





viel Spass allen noch in der neuen Saison

Andre
Andre


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2009)

Schloss habe ich nicht zu bieten, nur Wald und einen Brunnen  
Hier mal meine Waldrunde. Zu mehr hat es heute nicht gereicht 












Durch den Wald ging es zum Käsbrunnen:






Nichts besonderes, aber immer wieder ne schöne Runde 






Mit HM´s und KM´s kann ich euch nocht nicht beglücken  Aber wennn ich mir erst mal so´n Bike-Computer zugelegt habe, dann werde ich euch sich auch noch meinen Kalorienverbrauch aufs Auge drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2009)

@r19andre:
Da waren aber sehr schöne Räder beim Anradeln dabei


----------



## Zocholl (5. April 2009)

Super Geil so viele Cubes habe ic ja noch auf einmal geshen. Ciao               





r19andre schrieb:


> viele viele Bilder von unserer Tour mit ca. 20Leuten
> 
> 95% davon auf Cube und alle zufrieden
> 
> ...


----------



## beuze1 (5. April 2009)

*Regenerieren ist ne feine sache, und trainingsfrei am Wochenende freut auch den anhang..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aber so ganz ohne Bike, geht ja auch nicht..
kleiner Frühlingscheck nach dem langen Winter..*


*Eis-Spiker und die alten NN haben erst mal ausgedient*




*ganz schön abgefahren.. Alt&Neu*




*Wer gut schmiert - der gut fährt! *



.


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. April 2009)

Zitat: "Der Trend geht zum zweit LRS" - mzaskar

Kann ich nur zustimmen 
Slicks raufgehauen und dann wurde abgespult fast bis zum umfallen...

Lausitzer Outback:




Weites Land:




"Route 66" 




Technik die immernoch begeistert...




Da man bekanntlich schon bei Zeiten an's Ende denken sollte, hab ich schon das passende Mausoleum für den Würfel gefunden 




Wetter war perfekt...

Grüße an alle 

@linksspurfahrer, vll kann man ja mal zusammen ne tour machen, aber erstma schauen wie die vorlesungen fallen...


----------



## Magic21 (5. April 2009)

*Cube Meets Geocache!*
*



*


*Heimrevier*


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. April 2009)

Zocholl schrieb:


> Super Geil so viele Cubes habe ic ja noch auf einmal geshen. Ciao


Geiles Bike das HPC Elite von dir.Traumhafte Farbkombi.


----------



## picard2893 (6. April 2009)

Bin mein Bike gerade am Aufbauen... Der Antrieb ist bereits erneuert worden, also neue Kassette, neue Kette, neue Kettenblätter usw. Das Steuersystem ist auch neu. Alles Ritchey WCS Bauteile. Dazu den SQ-Lab 612, der wirklich perfekt ist. Als nächstes folgen neue Reifen, dann eine weiße Sattelstütze, dann ne neue Gabel, dann neue Laufräder. Und dann ist es ein Leichtgewicht mit kanpp über 9kg...hoffentlich...


----------



## Danielsan79 (6. April 2009)

gabs da schon einmal ein rotes Cube Hardtail, hab ich gar nete gewußt. Hätte aber lieber einen Flat Lenker drann gemacht, was ist denn das für ein Sattel, hat der eine Federung?? Knapp über 9 wird allerdings schwer, denke ich mal.


----------



## picard2893 (6. April 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> gabs da schon einmal ein rotes Cube Hardtail, hab ich gar nete gewußt. Hätte aber lieber einen Flat Lenker drann gemacht, was ist denn das für ein Sattel, hat der eine Federung?? Knapp über 9 wird allerdings schwer, denke ich mal.


 
jep, aber mit den SLR Laufrädern und ner DT Swiss Carbongabel sollte es klappen. Ja, der 612 hat ne Federung, die es in sich hat. Der Sattel gibt dadurch beim eintreten nach und schont so noch mehr den Hintern. Darüberhinaus ist er im Stufensattelstil (typisch SQ-Lab) aufgebaut und dadurch noch bequemer.

Dieses Cube ist eine limitierte Sonderedition, die Ende 2006 rauskam. Sollen wohl nur 500 Stück davon geben...

Hier noch ein altes Photo:


----------



## STR33TN3R (6. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Ltd Race!!! Hatte auch mal eins...habs dann aber leider verkauft!!!







Die Farbe ist echt der Hammer...da bereu ich sogar ein bisschen, dass ich mir ein AMS 125 gekauft hab!!!

Gruß STR33TN3R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (6. April 2009)

bisschen action von gestern :

man beachte den ausgewählten style (gelbes shirt zu gelber flasche und gelbem easton aufschrift am lenker / grause hose zum grauen rucksack / weisser helm zur weißen cube aufschrift ) ich bin so blöd ^^





weiter gings nicht hinter mitm arsch

darum  :




(ja ich weis ich bin der tollste ^^, bitte keine diskussion darüber)





Auf dem gitter unter ner eisenbahnbrücke (des gitter is irre, weil es so weit runtergeht, der wheelie hat ne mords überwindung gekostet) :




Fahrer bin ich, Fotos waren alle von Noxdrop, der hoffentlich meine shoots von ihm bei dieser tour auch noch reinstellt.
ich hoffe die bilder gefallen

zur tour : den treppentrail mussten wir öfter fahren, da es eben so steil war und wir ihn unbedingt schaffen wollten, danach sind wir per strasse zu nem anderen trail, der uns zur brücke führte (fand ich spannender als ein Schloss )




die höhe kann ich schlecht einschätzen, auf dem gitter kommt es einem wie 100m vor ^^

naja zuhause warns dann ca 50km in nem sauschlechten schnitt, wegen dem trailhochschieben, aber geil wars 

bogl


----------



## Dommes84 (6. April 2009)

Ist die Brücke zum überqueren für Fußgänger (Fahrradfahrer) gedacht?
Denn ohne Geländer und bei der Höhe sieht das nich so aus.


----------



## xerto (6. April 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Ist die Brücke zum überqueren für Fußgänger (Fahrradfahrer) gedacht?
> Denn ohne Geländer und bei der Höhe sieht das nich so aus.



Das kansste Dir selber beantworten.

Ich finde es ein tolles Revier.

Wo ist das?


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2009)

Style ja, ABER: Gürtel: schwul!
Gelbes T-shirt zu rot-schwarzem ams...naja cool, gibt aber besseres. Und vorallem kauf dir mal nen trikot


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. April 2009)

gebiet is in gars am inn, ganz grob gesagt zwischen waldkraiburg und wasserburg

style: 
gürtel is NICHT schwul !!  

ich hab deswegen ja die gelbe flasche mitgenommen  hab kein schönes trikot, des ich auf ein fotoshoot mitnehmen wollte, weil da nur werbung draufsteht, und die andrem mir zu klein sind.
ich will mir eins kaufen, find aber kein perfektes (bin da bisschen wählerisch)

du kannsd mir ja eins vorschlagen, in einem extra dazu angelegten fred von mir :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386086


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2009)

@ freeride bogl:

*Klassse Pics *

*Seit heute bist du hier der Styling King 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. April 2009)

hehe des mit dem style war doch eigentlich nur ein scherz !!!

und die bilder von meinem freund sind auch ziemlich geil !!! vlt sogar besser - also lobt wenn dann den, wenn er vlt auch mal welche reinstellt (mit stereo sieht das ganze schöner aus und ICH hab fotographiert hihi^^ )


----------



## picard2893 (6. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> gebiet is in gars am inn, ganz grob gesagt zwischen waldkraiburg und wasserburg
> 
> style:
> gürtel is NICHT schwul !!
> ...


 

Also wenn Du auf schwarze Trickots stehst, die nicht jeder hat und die wirklich geil aussehen... nimm Pirate:

http://www.pirate.biz/catalog/index.php?cPath=32&osCsid=3afba113124116fcc930d8a68ca0fc04


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. April 2009)

oder in rot passend zum bike, und wird auch nich so heiss wie mit schwarz






aber ich glaub das thema passt hier nicht rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (6. April 2009)

das rote Cube sieht auf alle Fälle schon deutlich besser aus als vorher. Das mit dem Sattel hab ich letzte Woche irgendwo gelesen, ich glaube in einem Lidl oder ALdi Prospekt, da gibt es so einen SQ Labs Sattel für 199 Euro, der die natürliche Bewegung des Beckens beim treten unterstützt, deswegen hab ich nochmal nachgefragt wegen dem Sattel. Der macht also quasi auch eine Seitwärts Bewegung, nicht nur nach oben und unten.


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. April 2009)

meintest du MEIN rotes cube ??? des kann nicht besser aussehen  hab noch gar nichts geändert, aber trotzdem danke für die blumen 
vlt machts der dreck


----------



## Danielsan79 (6. April 2009)

nee, ich meinte das von picard  Aber eigentlich sind alle roten Cubes schön, hab ja auch eines


----------



## picard2893 (6. April 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> nee, ich meinte das von picard  Aber eigentlich sind alle roten Cubes schön, hab ja auch eines


 
wird noch schöner, Tricolore... Also rot, schwarz und weiß. 199 Euro??? Ach herrje, fliegt das Ding in den Weltraum oder was?! Ich hab für meinen 60 Euro bezahlt, also Durchschnitt. Die SQ Sättel bewegen sich alle in etwa in dem Rahmen.


----------



## regenrohr (6. April 2009)

am WE mal wieder bisschen geradelt...

resumée:
- knapp 100km mit 960hm (an 2 Tagen)
- 2 kaputte Felgen
- eine defekte Kasette samt Innenlager
- positiv überrascht vom Nobby Nic auf trockenem Untergrund
- 2 Rehe, 3 Wildschweine, Enten und jede Menge Frösche gesehen
- kaum ist es bisschen wärmer, sind die Wanderer auch wieder freundlich!






hat zwar nichts mit dem Rad zu tun, aber ich fande es Klasse....


----------



## hootie-bosco (6. April 2009)

Wie hast du denn so viele Bauteile kaputt bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _adr (6. April 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


>



schönes rad,
feines plätzchen die talsperre.
stets der erste kurze zwischenstopp auf dem weg zum HCM.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (6. April 2009)

So ihr lieben, ich hoffe ihr habt die letzte Woche alle genossen, ein Traum einfach....

Bilanz bei mir aus 2 Tagen: 95 km 1860 hm, total begeistert von meinem Dreilitertrinkrucksack von Camelback, kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## OneZero (6. April 2009)

Hier ein paar shots von der Sonntags-Tour. Nur war die eine Wasserflasche zu wenig, ein Trinkrucksack wird morgen besorgt.
Hoffe Ihr konntet auch alle das WE geniessen ...


----------



## Ryo (6. April 2009)

Zimmer frei über Ostern?


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Zimmer frei über Ostern?


Mist, Ryo war schneller, das wollte ich auch gerade fragen 

Sehr nette Gegend  Macht bestimmt ne Menge Spaß, da Staub aufzuwirbeln 

Und das nächste Mal soll dein Kumpel sein Ellsworth ruhig auch mit ins Bild schieben


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

Die Gegend kenne ich doch irgendwo her  

Etwa Provence, Cote D'Azur in der Nähe von Hyeres ?????

Ich will auch ein Zimmer


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

Mal ein paar Bilder von Heute (Arbeitsweg)

Der Schnee schmilzt  (Die Sihl bei Adliswil)







Der Frühling bahnt sich langsam seinen Weg (der letzte Aufstieg nach Hause)


----------



## OneZero (6. April 2009)

Stimmt! Es ist bei Theoule-sur-Mer.


----------



## Ryo (6. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mist, Ryo war schneller, das wollte ich auch gerade fragen
> 
> Sehr nette Gegend  Macht bestimmt ne Menge Spaß, da Staub aufzuwirbeln



Wir können uns ja ein Zimmer teilen 

Bei uns schiffts schonwieder


----------



## OneZero (6. April 2009)

... das mit dem Zimmer muesste ich erst mit meiner Frau noch abklaeren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

OneZero schrieb:


> Stimmt! Es ist bei Theoule-sur-Mer.



Ende Mai residiere ich in Le Lavandou  

Hast du einige gute Touren von da unten??

Ach ja das Zimmer geht dann ja wohl an mich


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja ein Zimmer teilen
> 
> ...


 
Und dann schnarchst du mir die ganze Nacht die Ohren voll


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Bilder von Heute (Arbeitsweg)
> 
> Der Schnee schmilzt  (Die Sihl bei Adliswil)
> 
> ...


 
So´n schönen Arbeitsweg möchte ich auch mal haben


----------



## OneZero (6. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ende Mai residiere ich in Le Lavandou
> 
> Hast du einige gute Touren von da unten??
> 
> Ach ja das Zimmer geht dann ja wohl an mich




Hier kann man Touren nach Departement auswaehlen:
http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps?topo=1887#

Habe auch ein kleines Tourenbuch. Wenn Du mir eine PN mit Deiner Adresse sendest, kann ich es Dir senden. Gibts aber auch im "Touristen-Office".


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

Perfekt danke für den Link 

das Tourenbuch gehe ich mir dann im Touristoffice holen


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2009)

OneZero schrieb:


> ... das mit dem Zimmer muesste ich erst mit meiner Frau noch abklaeren


 
Die ist bestimmt total begeistert, wenn wir alle bei euch aufkreuzen


----------



## trek 6500 (6. April 2009)

...in den letzen tagen ....  bin sooo happy , dass es endlich warm is`!!!!!


----------



## regenrohr (6. April 2009)

hootie-bosco schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn so viele Bauteile kaputt bekommen?



Wir sind ja zu dritt gefahren, darum ja auch resumée, bei mir ist nur eine Felge hinüber und die vordere Scheibe krumm... Wird Zeit für stabilere Komponenten


----------



## malicom (6. April 2009)

War gestern auch unterwegs. Leider nur eine Stunde (ca. 23km).
Zum größten Teil auf dem Kaisersträßle unterwegs:





Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

wo ungefähr lebst du denn im Saarland (West, Ost, Nord, Süd oder in der Mitte)  Ich stamme ursprünglich aus der netten, kleinen Gemeinde Eppelborn im Herzen des Saarlandes


----------



## Racer87 (6. April 2009)

malicom schrieb:


> War gestern auch unterwegs. Leider nur eine Stunde (ca. 23km).
> Zum größten Teil auf dem Kaisersträßle unterwegs:
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schönes ams. Die Windcuter kommen natürlich super. Und die Bar Ends und der Sattel geben dem Bike einen schönen Race-Look. Der Dreck machst dann zu einem wirklich schönen Cube.


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (6. April 2009)

Hi, 

wie Groß bist du Martin (malicom)?
Ist das eine 205er Scheibe vorne?


----------



## malicom (7. April 2009)

Cube AMS125 XTR schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie Groß bist du Martin (malicom)?
> Ist das eine 205er Scheibe vorne?



Hallo,
bin 1,93m groß, desswegen 22Zoll und "nein" das ist keine 205er Scheibe, es sind vorne und hinten 180er Scheiben. Ich habe nur die original Shimano gegen Windcuter getauscht.

Gruß Martin


----------



## regenrohr (7. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo ungefähr lebst du denn im Saarland (West, Ost, Nord, Süd oder in der Mitte)  Ich stamme ursprünglich aus der netten, kleinen Gemeinde Eppelborn im Herzen des Saarlandes



Topographisch gesehen im Nordosten des Saarlandes, vielleicht sagt dir ja Losheim etwas...

Aus "deiner" Region hat mir der Kaltensteinpfad gut gefallen, angenehm kurz (7,6km, 350hm) mit sehr interessanten Anstiegen und Abfahrten, optimal zum 2-3 Mal fahren...


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2009)

Losheim, das kenne ich, öfters schon in den gleichnamigen See gehüpft 

Aber guter Tip am Hoxberg könnte ich auch mal wieder vorbeifahren wenn ich meine Eltern (evtl. Ostern) besuchen gehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube79 (7. April 2009)

Servus Zusammen!!
Bringe ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Tour mit.......


----------



## Dämon__ (7. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Losheim, das kenne ich, öfters schon in den gleichnamigen See gehüpft
> 
> Aber guter Tip am Hoxberg könnte ich auch mal wieder vorbeifahren wenn ich meine Eltern (evtl. Ostern) besuchen gehe


Dann ist es bis Losheim doch nur ein Katzensprung  über Saarwellingen zum Litermont in den Lückner und dann Stausee.
Wie währe es?


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. April 2009)

hier wird ja kaum noch geschrieben - sind etwa alle beim biken ? lol ^^

naja ich war gestern ein bisschen am inn chillen :





das hier musste sein ^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. April 2009)

geil ises ja. aber wenn du das öfter machst würde ich dein tretlager, etc. nicht gern auseinander bauen


----------



## OneZero (7. April 2009)

Klasse Flussdurchfahrt! Bekomme auch gleich wieder Lust loszufahren ...


----------



## hano! (7. April 2009)

sag mal beuze,

soll ich dir vielleicht mal deutschunterricht geben? das ist doch echt gruselig!!!


----------



## OneZero (7. April 2009)

???


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Dann ist es bis Losheim doch nur ein Katzensprung  über Saarwellingen zum Litermont in den Lückner und dann Stausee.
> Wie währe es?


 
Deine Lieblingsstrecke könnte mir gefallen  evtl. melde ich michmal bei dir  (in Anbetracht meiner Fitness die mittlere Länge  )


----------



## biker1967 (7. April 2009)

Die Saarländer, welche ein Cube besitzen, nehmen immer mehr zu. Gut So!


----------



## hootie-bosco (7. April 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Saarländer, welche ein Cube besitzen, nehmen immer mehr zu. Gut So!


 
... dafür hab ich noch niemanden aus dem Raum Heilbronn gefunden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHub3Rt (7. April 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Die Saarländer, welche ein Cube besitzen, nehmen immer mehr zu. Gut So!



hoffentlich wissen sie wann sie aufhören müssen... nich dass sie zu dick zum radeln werden....


----------



## Michi80 (7. April 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> hoffentlich wissen sie wann sie aufhören müssen... nich dass sie zu dick zum radeln werden....


----------



## Snevern (7. April 2009)

So heute mal unterwegs gewesen:

















Gruß Snevern


----------



## ibinsnur (7. April 2009)

scharfes teil, nur beim übergang vorbau/steuerrohr würd ich nen konischen spacer einsetzen.


----------



## Snevern (7. April 2009)

Ich baue mir doch keine 35 Gram an mein Rad bin doch nicht verrückt

Gruß Snevern


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2009)

Ich habe gerade nochmal eine kleine Trailrunde durch die heimischen Wälder getätigt. Wobei ich meine neuen Schuhe ausführen konnte  

(Konnte nicht daran vorbei gehen  )

Als Belohnung gibt es einen Batzen Fleisch (Saftiges Entrecote aus dem Biorind) vom heimischen Grill 

Leider habe ich keine Bilder machen können, der Fotoknipser hatte keine Zeit


----------



## acid-driver (7. April 2009)

aber ne sackschwere xtr-kurbel


----------



## Dämon__ (7. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Deine Lieblingsstrecke könnte mir gefallen  evtl. melde ich michmal bei dir  (in Anbetracht meiner Fitness die mittlere Länge  )



Also ich habe nächste Woche frei  wenn du im Saarland bist kannst du dich ruhig bei mir melden, ich zeige dir dann ein paar Trails.

Christian


----------



## Snevern (7. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> aber ne sackschwere xtr-kurbel



Die Kurbel so wie ich sie Aufgebaut habe 732 gram mit Lager !!!

Vonwegen Sackschwer

Davor hat sie 789gram gewogen
Achso das Rad wiegt so wie es auf den Foto zu sehen ist 8085g (Ohne Trinkflasche)

Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (7. April 2009)

@ IceCube79 : Sehr schönes Rad. Sind das XT Kettenblätter an der SLX ? Tolles Detail mit der Kurbel, und dazu noch die roten Kettenblattschrauben.


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2009)

wo treibt sich eigentlich Beuze herum


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo treibt sich eigentlich Beuze herum


 
Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt


----------



## picard2893 (7. April 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> Die Kurbel so wie ich sie Aufgebaut habe 732 gram mit Lager !!!
> 
> Vonwegen Sackschwer
> 
> ...


 
Endgeil... 8 Kilo Bikes sind ja in der Regel unbezahlbar, ich denke da nur an das Simplon Razorblade. Der Rahmen sieht aber auch echt nicht schlecht aus, also Cube zieht hier echt immer mehr nach. Was sind denn das für Laufräder?!


----------



## IceCube79 (8. April 2009)

@Triturbo

Hey,
Danke........!
Ja, sind XT Kettenblätter, hast du richtig gesehen 
Gruß


----------



## Snevern (8. April 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Endgeil... 8 Kilo Bikes sind ja in der Regel unbezahlbar, ich denke da nur an das Simplon Razorblade. Der Rahmen sieht aber auch echt nicht schlecht aus, also Cube zieht hier echt immer mehr nach. Was sind denn das für Laufräder?!



Die sind von Tune Princess/Prince Laufradsatz wiegt 1180g mit Roten Naben/Speichen
Ja mit den Simplon Rahmen wäre ich längst unter 8 Kilo
Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michelix (8. April 2009)

so das sich hier soviele Saarländer mit Cube`s rumdummeln, will ich dann auch mal. Gestern ne schöne Tour über den Schimmelkopp(höchste Erhebung im Saarland 695üN) Weiskirchen zurück über den 2-Täler Weg, dann Felsenweg zum Lückner.Von dort am Golfplatz vorbei, Richtung Michelbach, dann über Höchsten nach Scheuern auf die wohlverdiente Couch. 
65km und viel Spass gehbat

ich hoffe das klappt auch mit den bildern.........


----------



## Saprobie (8. April 2009)

Moin, ich bin jetzt auch dabei.
Mein neues Cube AMS 125 XT 2008, Biler sind von einer Runde durch die Dresdener Heide heute


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2009)

michelix schrieb:


> so das sich hier soviele Saarländer mit Cube`s rumdummeln, will ich dann auch mal. Gestern ne schöne Tour über den Schimmelkopp(höchste Erhebung im Saarland 695üN) Weiskirchen zurück über den 2-Täler Weg, dann Felsenweg zum Lückner.Von dort *am Golfplatz* vorbei, Richtung Michelbach, dann über Höchsten nach Scheuern auf die wohlverdiente Couch.
> 65km und viel Spass gehbat
> 
> ich hoffe das klappt auch mit den bildern.........



den Golfplatztrail oder bei den Rehen vorbei?


----------



## michelix (8. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> den Golfplatztrail oder bei den Rehen vorbei?




natürlich den Trail

grüße michel


----------



## hootie-bosco (8. April 2009)

Heute ist endlich mein Schaltwerk gekommen .
Jetzt wird nur noch die Bremsanlage entlüftet und dann kanns losgehen.

Wenn jetzt noch das Fotomaschinsche mitmacht, bring ich euch über die Feiertage auch mal ein paar Bilder mit.

War denn heute wieder jemand unterwegs?


----------



## regenrohr (8. April 2009)

michelix schrieb:


> höchste Erhebung im Saarland 695üN



Das habe ich auch gedacht, aber der Dollberg bei Nonnweiler liegt immerhin 60cm höher 

aber der 2 Täler Weg sowie die Weiskircher Höhentour und der Hochwaldpfad machen schon Spass


----------



## Andreas Hecht (8. April 2009)

Die Cube-Family
ich muß ja noch mit meinem alten AMS  auskommen , da das Stereo ja noch auf sich warten läßt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2009)

Unterwegs war ich eben. -nightriden ....... Mit nem guten schntt hoch knapp 40km...aumen: Kamera war leider nich dabei,. - damits nicht bilderlos bleibt, hier ein älteres vom nightriden...


----------



## Organspänder (8. April 2009)

Hier mal mein "neues" altes 08 Stereo K18 und mein "altes" AMS 125 K24 was mir leider entwendet wurde


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. April 2009)

@Andi 3001 echt Tolle Bilder die du hier immer reinpustest darf mal erfahren welche Cam du benutzt schaut ja echt fast immer Sahnig aus auch die perspektiven komm echt gut.

ps< und im überiegen auch ne tolles Bike. Ich muss z.Zt noch auf mein 2009 stereo r1 White'n black warten LEIDER.

gruz< schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2009)

Danke danke  Ich hab hin und wieder die Canon Eos 400D dabei. Dann den kopf angestrengt, ne perspektive gefunden, geknipst,kurz bearbeitet, hochgeladen
Aber wenn ich die immer dabei hätte, dann gäbs mehr


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2009)

@ Saarland 

das sind ja schon fast Berge


----------



## schlickjump3r (9. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Danke danke  Ich hab hin und wieder die Canon Eos 400D dabei. Dann den kopf angestrengt, ne perspektive gefunden, geknipst,kurz bearbeitet, hochgeladen
> Aber wenn ich die immer dabei hätte, dann gäbs mehr



Ok für die Perspektiven hast auf jedenfall n gutes Gespür die Cam is auch nice nur der Preis gefällt mir garnich


----------



## michelix (9. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Saarland
> 
> das sind ja schon fast Berge



jaja das muss man als mal aufpassen das man nicht in ne Gletscherspalte fällt


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2009)

wie es aussieht werde ich an Ostern mal wieder den saarländischen Boden unter die Stollen nehmen  
Nach dem ganzen Schnee freue ich mich schon darauf


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie es aussieht werde ich an Ostern mal wieder den saarländischen Boden unter die Stollen nehmen
> Nach dem ganzen Schnee freue ich mich schon darauf



Na dann mach mal schön den Teller leer  bekommst was für dein Geld.


----------



## regenrohr (9. April 2009)

michelix schrieb:


> jaja das muss man als mal aufpassen das man nicht in ne Gletscherspalte fällt



hier beim Opig-Grät-Weg und dem Schluchtenpfad könnte das durchaus passieren, aber die Wege sind teilweise nur bedingt für's Rad geeignet


----------



## tbird (9. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Danke danke  Ich hab hin und wieder die Canon Eos 400D dabei. Dann den kopf angestrengt, ne perspektive gefunden, geknipst,kurz bearbeitet, hochgeladen
> Aber wenn ich die immer dabei hätte, dann gäbs mehr



nur das bearbeiten musst du noch lernen ... oder seit wann ist schnee blau? XD


----------



## Organspänder (9. April 2009)

Frische Bilder von heute Vormittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2009)

Häh? blauer Schnee
Damits nicht bilderlos bleibt:



Heute morgen...Philosophenweg in Heidelberg...Das Bild gefällt mir zwar nich sooo gut, aber besser als nix


----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2009)

..na, dann ich auch mal - von gestern !!!


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. April 2009)

@ Andi: Die Kulisse ist doch in Ordnung, ich habe nur die Möglichkeit, mit nem N85 Billder zu machen, und manchmal habe ich kein Glück..

Wie hier, von meiner Runde um den Tagebau Jänschwalde zur Mittagszeit. 73km und ca. 80hm.





Schon zur Hälfte gezoomt, um überhaupt was zu erkennen. Rechts über den Bäumen ist Dampf vom Kraftwerk Jänschwalde..




Am Klinger See, 12km südlicher und am anderen Ende des Tagebaus:


----------



## volki3 (9. April 2009)

Gude.

Ich habe heute mein Radl Bisschen Sauber gemacht für die anstehende Ostertour. Dabei ist mir ein Riss im Sattelrohr unter dem Schnellspanner aufgefallen!





Meint ihr ich kann damit noch 60-70 km fahren oder soll ich es Lieber lassen???

Gruß Volki


----------



## cubedriver78 (9. April 2009)

@volki3  Also ich glaube ja schon das man damit die Tour noch machen kann...doch andauernd das Gefühl im Bauch zu haben es könnte was schlimmes passieren wäre es mir zu blöd

Hast Dir heute kein Leihbike beim Händler mehr besorgen können?!

Ist Deine Entscheidung ob damit fahren willst.Ist aber auch echt ein scheiß

Gruß


----------



## volki3 (9. April 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> @volki3  Also ich glaube ja schon das man damit die Tour noch machen kann...doch andauernd das Gefühl im Bauch zu haben es könnte was schlimmes passieren wäre es mir zu blöd
> 
> Hast Dir heute kein Leihbike beim Händler mehr besorgen können?!
> 
> ...



Ne, leider net. Da ich auf meinen Händler nicht Gut zu sprechen bin. Habe mein Radl online Bestellt und von meinen Kumpels wo ich mir en Bike Leihen könnte naja, die fahren alle mit auf der Tour. Das ist aber auch ein Mist 
Frohe Ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> Ich habe heute mein Radl Bisschen Sauber gemacht für die anstehende Ostertour. Dabei ist mir ein Riss im Sattelrohr unter dem Schnellspanner aufgefallen!
> 
> ...



So lange deine Sattelstütze weit genug drin ist kann nix passieren, lockern vielleicht.
Ist trotzdem Sau Blöd so was.


----------



## RaptorTP (10. April 2009)

Hy Leute

wollt auch mal wieder mein Bike zeigen 
schon einige KM gemacht, seitdem ich es hab (Dez 08)
Achso ja, Maintal THCycles meine Erst Inspektion - der Dämpfer war viel zu stark eingestellt *G* - hab noch keine Pumpe

Frohe Ostern !


----------



## Chris360 (10. April 2009)

Moin,

da ich ja eine ganze Zeit lang auf der Suche war nach einem AMS 125 R1 bzw. einem Cube Stereo K18 oder The One, habe ich mich schließlich für ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite entschieden.

Gegen das AMS 125 R1 sprach der Hinterbau, der mir absolut nicht zugesagt hat. Die Ausstattung dagegen war sehr überzeugend, ebenfalls der Preis.
Gegen das Stereo K18 sprach die Gabel, deren Verstellung mir nicht zusagte sowie die Laufräder. Der Preis dagegen war sehr attraktiv.
Gegen das Stereo The One sprach der Preis und das Gewicht - eigentlich brauche ich als Tourenfahrer keine 140mm Federweg hinten.

So habe ich mir schließlich ein Stumpjumper FSR Elite in schwarz und XL gekauft. Die Ausstattung ist nicht so gut wie bei den Cube Bikes, jedoch ist der Hinterbau überragend genau wie die Geometrie.
Es ist eine Fox Talas 140/120/100 verbaut und ein Fox Triad Dämpfer. Kasette und Kette sind Deore, da Verschleißteile werden sie nächste Saison gegen mindestens XT ausgetauscht. Der Umwerfer ist SLX.
Das Schaltwerk habe ich gleich ändern lassen auf SRAM X.9, genau wie die Schalthebel SRAM X.9 sind. 
Die Kurbel habe ich gleich auf XT ändern lassen.

Geändert werden demnächst noch die Sattelstütze (z.B. gegen Thomson Elite oder Race Face Next) und die Sattelstützklemme (z.B. gegen Syntace oder Tune Würger).

Die Laufräder sind DT Swiss und Specialized, die Naben Specialized und Shimano. DT Schnellspanner vorne.

Avid Elixir Carbon sind ebenfalls verbaut, vorne mit 203mm und hinten mit 185mm Scheiben. Muss noch eingebremst werden, hat mich noch nicht komplett überzeugt.

Mir ist klar, dass dies eine Cube Gallerie ist, doch möchte ich euch mein neues Bike nicht vorenthalten, da es ja fast ein Cube geworden wäre. 

Von der letzten Tour ein wenig dreckig, aber inzwischen wieder gesäubert. 


Grüße,

Chris


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. April 2009)

ganz ehrlich, aber da wäre cube schöner gewesen


----------



## zenodur (10. April 2009)

an sich ein schickes bike! 
 aber ich finde es sieht ein bisschen zerbrechlich aus, vorallem im vorderen bereich.

ein weiterer vorteil ist: du hast dein bike jetzt schon und musst nicht mehr darauf warten

wünsch dir viel spass damit


----------



## Chris360 (10. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, aber da wäre cube schöner gewesen



Finde ich persönlich zwar nicht, aber ich lasse natürlich jedem seine Meinung.
Der Hinterbau bei Cube hat mir nicht gefallen, weder die Size Tuned Kinematic des AMS 125 noch die Dual Trail Control des Stereo (war ein 2008er, aber an sich nicht sehr unterschiedlich zum 2009er Stereo).
FSR Hinterbau des Stumpi ist dagegen perfekt.

Und ganz ehrlich: Wäre das Stumpi anodisiert, wäre es fast perfekt. Der Lack des Stumpjumper gefällt mir nicht, da zu anfällig. Das kann Cube mit dem Black anodized viel besser. Nach 2 Jahren werde ich mein Bike auch entsprechend lackieren lassen.


----------



## Chris360 (10. April 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


> an sich ein schickes bike!
> aber ich finde es sieht ein bisschen zerbrechlich aus, vorallem im vorderen bereich.



Nein, zerbrechlich ist es nicht, im Gegenteil, es ist sehr steif und fühlt sich auch so an. 
Zumindest werde ich von Specialized bei einem Rahmenfehler schneller bedient als ihr bei Cube, wenn das bei denen genauso lange dauert wie mit der Auslieferung.


----------



## RaptorTP (10. April 2009)

naja, nicht jeder mag diese geschwungene Form des Rahmens - stabil sieht es auf jeden Fall auf !


----------



## stereotom (10. April 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> Ich habe heute mein Radl Bisschen Sauber gemacht für die anstehende Ostertour. Dabei ist mir ein Riss im Sattelrohr unter dem Schnellspanner aufgefallen!
> 
> ...



Wenn die Klemme ordenlich fest ist und die Stütze weit genug drin ist, glaub ich, dass es kein Problem geben wird. Was willst du denn nun mit dem Rahmen machen?


----------



## stereotom (10. April 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> ...
> Der Hinterbau bei Cube hat mir nicht gefallen, weder die Size Tuned Kinematic des AMS 125 noch die Dual Trail Control des Stereo (war ein 2008er, aber an sich nicht sehr unterschiedlich zum 2009er Stereo).
> FSR Hinterbau des Stumpi ist dagegen perfekt.
> ...



Das würd ich jetzt schon genauer wissen wollen... Was hat dir denn am Stereo-Hinterbau nicht gefallen, oder warum ist der FSR-Hinterbau dagegen perfekt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (10. April 2009)

Hat jemand probleme mit knackendem,knarzenden Hinterbau beim Stereo? Wenn ja gibt es eine lösung?
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## stereotom (10. April 2009)

Am besten wäre zerlegen, reinigen, schmieren, zusammenbauen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Das würd ich jetzt schon genauer wissen wollen... Was hat dir denn am Stereo-Hinterbau nicht gefallen, oder warum ist der FSR-Hinterbau dagegen perfekt??



Glaube ich ja wohl kaum das der FSR-Hinterbau besser ist .Sehe ich bei jeder Ausfahrt wenn mein Kumpel vor mir her fährt was das Stumpi für eine Wippe bergauf ist.Bin mit dem Hinterbau des Stereo voll zufrieden,finde gibt kaum was besseres auf dem Markt.


----------



## stereotom (10. April 2009)

Steckt ja auch richtig Gehirnschmalz drin.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. April 2009)

Also das würde mich auch interessieren !! Ich bin von keinem Hinterbau so überzeugt, wie von dem, meines Stereos!! Egal ob Scott, Rocky, Specialized, usw. usw., keiner kann meiner meinung mithalten!(und ich bn alle schooon ausgiebig gefahren 
So Leute; heut mal wieder auf Tour! 45km, 1300hm, viele nette Trails, aber kaum Wanderer! Suuuper!
Oben; Jetzt kommt die Wohlverdiente Abfahrt 



Nach 4 Trails nochmal nen Stück hochgekurvbelt, um ein paar meiner Luieblingstrails mitzunehmen, nach zwei weiteren kam eine Überaschung 
Das Tal, durch das der Mausbach fließt wird von diesem durchquert, heißt, man kommt andauernd wieder zum Bach. Und was seh ich da, als ich um die Kurve komm?? Einen Trail-Bach Da haben wohl ein paar cm Mauer gefehlt



Bevors dann aber ans TrailSURFEN ging, konnt ichs mir nicht verkneifen noch schön Bilder zu machen und meinem Rad ne pause zu gönnen 









Am Ende noch ein paar nette Treppchen, die Spaß machen 






Hatte ich schon erqähnt, das sich mein Rad und seine Farbe liebe? 
Und damit ich mich auch mal in die "Schlossbilderffraktion" einreihen kann:



Das Heidellberger Schloss 
Und um noch mit Daten um mich zu schmeißen:
12 Tage fahrtzeit/360km/~6000hm/15,9 km/h Durchschnitt und verdammt viel Spaß. Andere Daten meines Tachos schreibe ich aus "Bikerschutztechnischen Gründen" nicht 
Sorry für die ganzen Bilder, konnt mich nicht entscheiden

Noch einen schönen Restfeiertag euch allen


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2009)

Hallo Andi,

schöne Bilder, nach wie vor schönes Bike und schönes Schloss Vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch noch mal Bike und Schloss auf einem Bild zu sehen. Das Grün und das Braun von dem alten Gemäuer müssten doch eigentlich fototechnisch ganz gut rüber kommen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. April 2009)

Bilder von meiner Tour heute.
Am RMD-Kanal Schleuse Leerstetten.



Brunnen nähe Rotsee.



Am grossen Rotsee.




Insgesamt 70 Km, die Hälfte mit fiesem Gegenwind. Es lebe der Wald.


----------



## volki3 (10. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Wenn die Klemme ordenlich fest ist und die Stütze weit genug drin ist, glaub ich, dass es kein Problem geben wird. Was willst du denn nun mit dem Rahmen machen?



Gude. 

Also, die Tour haben wir Gut überstanden!!! (72 km und 440 hm). Habe mit Bleistift eine Markierung auf dem Rahmen gemacht. Es sieht so aus als wäre der Riss nicht größer geworden.
Will mich aber an Cube wenden! Kann mir das auch nicht erklären?  Sattelstütze war immer weit genug drin. Bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen???

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. April 2009)

Ich auch! Abber selbst wenn sie nicht immer gsched drin gewesen wäre, dann dürfte das ja auch höchstens der stütze und nicht dem rahmen zusetzten?! Naja, is ja egal. Cube soll sich dazu äußern und dir nen neuen rahmen beschaffen!
@Bärbel: Ja, mal sehn. Ich bemühe mich, dass wir hier nächste woche ein Bild davoon haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (10. April 2009)

Hallo,
kleines Foto von heute....





Was da kommt ist leider kein Cube 
Dafür kam er auch nicht unbeschadete unten an....

fasj


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2009)

lag es nun am Bike, oder am Fahrer


----------



## Ryo (11. April 2009)

So das wird das letzte Bild für einige Zeit, da waren wir (bike+ich) noch heil





Meine Ersatzteilliste steht soweit, nur die Barend "Stöpsel" fehlen mir. Weiß einer wo man die evt nachkaufen kann? Diese roten Kappen mit der Daumenmule mein ich:


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2009)

*Was ist passiert? *


----------



## Ryo (11. April 2009)

Salto Vorwärts aufm Singletrail


----------



## acid-driver (11. April 2009)

is mir auch schon passiert 

hast du dir was getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (11. April 2009)

jep das Handgelenk ist zerschossen. Aber in anbetracht dessen, was da passieren hätte könne bei den ganzen Wurzeln und Steinen muss ich sagen: Schwein gehabt.


----------



## Musicman (11. April 2009)

Sch....!!! Gute Besserung von mir


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2009)

Gab es wenigstens gute Haltungsnoten 

Ich wünsche dir gute und schnelle Besserung


----------



## hootie-bosco (11. April 2009)

Ich wünsch Dir auch gute Besserung. 
Dass du schnell wieder aufs Bike kannst!


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. April 2009)

unserm stumpjumperbesitzer hats jetz wohl die sprache verschlagen ... 

ich find das dual-trail-control-system auch sehr geil, size-tuned-kinematic fast genauso gut, ersteres aber schöner & stabiler(?). 

@ andi, schöne pics & absolut geiles bike, nur ich würd auch mal gern sehn wie du dich auf dem geilen ding anstellst , nein echt, ich weiß ja nicht, fährst du immer alleine ?? nimm doch mal nen freund mit, und fotographiert euch bei der action !!!

hier was von gestern, haben bei uns am ort bei ner baustelle nen double geschaufelt :




zum bike: CUBE ANALOG, des ist mein erstes "mountainbike", besser gesagt ein strassenrad ohne schutzbleche, und 80mm federweg vorne, aber ich fahr seit 3 jahren mit dem ding, und es hat mich selten im stich gelassen (bis auf bremse, schaltung etc.) aber seit herbst hab ich ja ams125
naja gestern zum double springen wollt ich lieber das gute alte vertraute hardtail nehmen

sry für die quali, aber des sind lauter screenshots ausm video ...


----------



## acid-driver (11. April 2009)

man kann keine bilder direkt von der festplatte hochladen 

@ryo gute besserung


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. April 2009)

stimmt das hab ich grade versucht ^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. April 2009)

Hatte ja schonmal Bilder drin. müssen aber nochmal welche her!! Hast recht. Ich wollt auch mal ein Video machenb, brauch nur noch ne Cam!
Und ich fahr relativ ausgeghlichen alleine und mit Leuten...
hiermal noch "action", aber nicht so dolle, und leider auch nicht aufm gscheiden berg...


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2009)

Hallo Ryo,

das ist ja ein schöner Mist , draußen ist es endlich warm, da kannst du nicht mehr fahren.
Wünsche dir eine rasche Heilung und spendiere dir zum Trost ein besonders schönes Osterkörbchen


----------



## Ryo (11. April 2009)

Danke für die ganzen Besserungswünsche 
Wer sagt dass ich nicht biken kann  bis zum See hab ichs heute immerhin geschafft *g* Neue K24 VR +Scheibe ist auch schon bestellt
Tacho komm ich auch ohne aus fürs Erste. Nur dieser blöde Stöpsel 
Ich kann doch ned mit einem offenen Barend fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. April 2009)

ich winke mal mit meinem geschienten arm, ich habe mir vor 3 wochen beim snowboarden eine radiusfraktur "eingefangen"... in 10 tagen kommt mein arm hoffentlich wieder frei... war zum glück nur angebrochen 

deswegen gibts jetzt nur ein älteres foto


----------



## volki3 (11. April 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Ich kann doch ned mit einem offenen Barend fahren



Im Notfall?!   
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k441/a12586/rfr-bar-ends-weiss.html?mfid=41

Gruß Volki


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2009)

Muss mich mal beim heutigen Guide für die schöne Tour über die bewaldeten Hügel des nördl. Saarlandes bedanken  Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht  Ich melde mich mit Sicherheit wieder zum Trailsurfen im Saarland an 

Bilder gibt es evtl. später


----------



## regenrohr (11. April 2009)

Von gestern (Waldsaumweg, Tafeltour, Bergener) nach dem säubern, insgesamt zwar nur knapp 36km und ~650hm, war aber bis auf die ganzen Touristen / Wandergruppen nett und gelernt das Alukappen bei Griffen der größte Dreck sind...








freeride_bogl schrieb:


> sry für die quali, aber des sind lauter screenshots ausm video ...



Dann lade doch das Video hoch....


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. April 2009)

nein das ist ja noch langweiliger, ich lad wenn nur qualitative sachen hoch - zb. wenn der trailer zu unsrem bikefilm mal fertig werden würde ...

nein das hatte ich hier auch gar nicht geplant, ich wollt nur das prinzip anwenden, dass ich öfter im bild bin (keine ahnung wie man das nennt, aber ich denke du weißt was ich meine ), und das hat hier ganz gut gepasst (nur wir hatten keine serienbilder gemacht, so dass ich videoscreenshots machen musste.

ich weis eigentlich gar nicht ob ich das jetz schön oder behindert gefahren bin, das war nämlich eig. mein erster double !  , gibts hier jemanden, der das beurteilen kann ? oder anders gefragt, gibts hier dirtbiker mit cube ??

danke

hier nochmal:



eins kann ich selber sagen, ich hab mein maul offen


----------



## Organspänder (11. April 2009)

Kann ich nur bestätigen super Hinterbausystem fährt sich einfach geil
und dazu gibts wieder zwei Bilder die heute nach Arbeit am Britzer Zwegkanal entstanden sind.
Euch allen Frohe Ostern


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss mich mal beim heutigen Guide für die schöne Tour über die bewaldeten Hügel des nördl. Saarlandes bedanken  Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht  Ich melde mich mit Sicherheit wieder zum Trailsurfen im Saarland an
> 
> Bilder gibt es evtl. später


Hier mal das was du verpasst hast,das können wir uns aber das nächste mal ansehen.


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. April 2009)

lecker !!!


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2009)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich winke mal mit meinem geschienten arm, ich habe mir vor 3 wochen beim snowboarden eine radiusfraktur "eingefangen"... in 10 tagen kommt mein arm hoffentlich wieder frei... war zum glück nur angebrochen
> 
> deswegen gibts jetzt nur ein älteres foto


 
Dir auch *GUTE BESSERUNG *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (11. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hier mal das was du verpasst hast,das können wir uns aber das nächste mal ansehen.



Steht dieses Konstrukt im Saarland und wenn ja wo denn?


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Steht dieses Konstrukt im Saarland und wenn ja wo denn?



Ja ist bei uns, wird aber nicht verraten wo.
Dann musst du schon vorbei kommen um es zu bewundern.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2009)

Da traue ich mich eh nicht rüber  

aber ich klatsche Applaus wenn du drüber fährst  und mache die Bilder


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. April 2009)

Och Leute; was macht ihr denn für Sachen? Schaut zu dass ihr wieder gesund werdet und das schöneWetter nutzt!!
46km/2,5h/18,85km/h/1200hm ---> Trailtour



Hier auf nem sehr sehr technischen Trail. Er erstreckt sich ca. 100hm. ausschließlich Serpentinen. Grobe, lose Steine, enge Kurven mit Umsetzen, Treppen, die umm Kurven gehn...achja. Was das Herz begehrt 



und so schön vieele aufeinmal Da lernt man umsetzen und Bikebeherrschung!



Und ffürs Auge...Das Neckartal Richtung Heidelberg mit seinen vielen alten Brücken. (der himmel ist nur nicht stahlblau, weil das gegen die sonne war...




Schöne Ostern Euch allen!


----------



## beeus (11. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Och Leute; was macht ihr denn für Sachen? Schaut zu dass ihr wieder gesund werdet und das schöneWetter nutzt!!
> 46km/2,5h/18,85km/h/1200hm ---> Trailtour
> 
> 
> ...




wenn ich `wieder ma in hd bin will ich mal sehen wir du n schnitt von 18 hinkriegst fährst du auch trails hoch?

und wir ham nur eine alte brücke der rest ist doch etwas neuer


aber interessanter weg stückchen hinterm karlstor aber wo blos(valerieweg?). kommst jedesmal aus nussloch per bike?


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. April 2009)

Ja, wenn ich lustig bin fahr ich auch auf Trails hoch. Heute warns abber hochzus nur 3-4Trails und sonst irgendwelche anderen Wege....Und den 18er, fast 19er hat mich heute auch gut angestrengt bei dem Wetter  Aber ich hab mir gedacht..morgen fährste eh nicht, und wirst gut essen..also, dann streng dich heut nochmal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (12. April 2009)

Schöne Gegend hast du da, und vor Allem Berge mit guter Höhe!

Bei uns in Augsburg ist es aber auch nicht schlecht, wir müssen uns eben mit kürzeren Auf- und Abfahrten begnügen. Ist aber dafür schön abwechslungsreich.

Und hier eine kleine Fotostory der letzten Tour:

Soooo, los gehts bei dem tollen Wetter.




Treffpunkt am Entenweiher.




Bevor es zur Sache geht noch einmal Ballast ablassen.




Die Sachen waren dann erstmal nicht Stereo-tauglich. (Auch nicht Remedy-tauglich)








Die Mauer gehört zu einer alten Bunkeranlage, konnte aber nicht verstehen was damit bezweckt wurde.












Das war dann schon Stereo-tauglich. Ich habs auch tatsächlich gewagt und fast hätten meine Rippen Bekanntschaft mit dem Vorbau gemacht. Das nächste mal gehts besser.




Zum Schluss noch ein paar nette Trails.








Federweg gut ausgenutzt.








Und nachdem war der Tag perfekt.





Frohe Ostern!


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. April 2009)

dein bike ist verdammt schön ! (bis auf den orangen sattel) war das andre ein trek remedy ?


----------



## stereotom (12. April 2009)

Danke dir, mir gefällts auch sehr gut. Der Sattel passt nicht dazu, stimmt. Aber ich hab mit dem eben überhaupt keine Probleme. Vielleicht lege ich mir mal den SLR T1 in schwarz zu.

Das andere ist ein Remedy. Tolles Rad!

Übrigens:
Warum hast du dir eigentlich ein AMS gekauft, wenn du Double springst? Fand ich gut wie du das gemacht hast. Hätte da nicht was in Richtung Slope besser zu dir gepasst?


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da traue ich mich eh nicht rüber
> 
> aber ich klatsche Applaus wenn du drüber fährst  und mache die Bilder



Das traue ich mich auch nicht mehr, das lass ich mal die Jungen machen.
Es waren gestern noch ein paar da, ist echt schon geil denen dabei zu zusehen.


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. April 2009)

haha na eigentlich bin ich ja touren- , trail- & freeridefahrer, da passt ein allmountainbike einfach am besten

das mit dem double ist halt nur so ne kleine aktion, bin ja auch kein dirter, allerhöchstens probier ich mal bisschen was slopiges ^^, da brauch ich aber glaub ich kein bike für ...


----------



## stereotom (12. April 2009)

Was die Zeit wohl bringen wird. Das dachte ich vor einem Jahr auch noch. Jetzt möchte ich einen Slopestyler. Das Stereo wird es mir nicht übel nehmen.


----------



## LAforce (12. April 2009)

Hi,
hier auch 2 Cubes in freier Wildbahn (AMS WLS Comp 2008 + AMS Pro 100 2008):
























Sorry für die schlechte Quali, Bilder wurden mit dem Handy geschossen.
VG


----------



## Snevern (12. April 2009)

Der ARME Syntace Duraflite

Mit so was zu klemmen ohne die Lenker stopfen
Aber sonst ist die Foto qualität in ordnung
Und schöne aussicht

Und Frohe Oster euch alle
Gruß Snevern


----------



## biker1967 (12. April 2009)

LAforce schrieb:


> Sorry für die schlechte Quali, Bilder wurden mit dem Handy geschossen.
> VG


Was heißt hier schlechte Quali? Manch bessere Digicams machen schlechtere Bilder


----------



## beeus (12. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich lustig bin fahr ich auch auf Trails hoch. Heute warns abber hochzus nur 3-4Trails und sonst irgendwelche anderen Wege....Und den 18er, fast 19er hat mich heute auch gut angestrengt bei dem Wetter  Aber ich hab mir gedacht..morgen fährste eh nicht, und wirst gut essen..also, dann streng dich heut nochmal an




ich vermisse noch ein paar infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (12. April 2009)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für schlechte Bilder 
Heute mal Straße anstatt Wald.


----------



## Danielsan79 (12. April 2009)

Es heißt doch zeigt her eure Cubes und nicht zeigt her eure Person oder  Wenn wenigstens das Rad ganz drauf wäre


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. April 2009)

und dann auch noch glatzköpfige piraten ...


----------



## Macmook (12. April 2009)

öhh wo gibt es den die Cube Klamotten? 

Achja, bevor ich auch ärger bekomme:





Cube Acid 09

Die Griffe sind nicht mehr Original. Die habe ich gegen "Ergon GP1" getauscht, da ich Probleme mit den Handgelenke bekommen habe.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. April 2009)

Hier: http://www.sports-partner.de/


----------



## ibinsnur (12. April 2009)

nur ein handypic und mehr ein cube suchbild; nachdem ich aber im juni mit meinem bleischweren hot chili rayzor mich tremalzo und altissimo raufplagen will, muss ich jetzt kilometerfressen ...






meine tourroute





lg


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> und dann auch noch glatzköpfige piraten ...




...man kann halt nich immer Glück haben


----------



## maybrik (12. April 2009)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> ...man kann halt nich immer Glück haben


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (12. April 2009)

War heute auch unterwegs hatte leider keine Kamera mit!
Aber is nächste mal mach ich wieder welche.
Eine sehr schöne runde und absolut geiles wetter fast schon zu warm!

Waren dann 30KM 500HM 18er Schnitt und 1H 40min.

JUST FOR FUN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (13. April 2009)

Hier mal mein cube 125 k18: 





jetzt endlich mit nem gescheiten LRS 




sorry für die schlechte quali!


----------



## LAforce (13. April 2009)

Danke Danke, war auch überrascht wie "gut" die Bilder doch geworden sind.

@Snevern: Keine Angst, dass hält der Duraflite schon aus ... (Syntace Stopfen sind drin --> Griffe drüber + Ergon Stöpsel gekürzt und mit nem bischen Kleber fixiert --> hält.
Hatte auch vorrübergehend Renngriffe dran, aber das wurde dann zur Qual auch langen Touren. Deshalb musste ich in den sauren Apfel beissen -> sieht bescheiden aus, aber funktioniert supi.

Schöne Ostern noch!


----------



## cubedriver78 (13. April 2009)

@icube  sehr schöne Felgen haste daWelche Naben sind im LRS verbaut?

Bild von gestern auf dem Weißen Stein bei Heidelberg



Super Wetter und jede Menge Trails.Vorher noch auf dem Königstuhl gewesen...das Wetter richtig ausgenutzt.Heute dann mal bissl Pause und Basketball spielen

Schönen Ostermontag noch


----------



## icube (13. April 2009)

Es sind 370er dt swiss naben mit 4.2d felge und 2.0/1.8 speichen, für mehr hat das geld nicht gereicht als armer azubi! und 200 euro für nen hochwertigen dt swiss lrs (gewicht ca 1820 gramm) was will man mehr! haupstache die sackschweren alex en 24 sind runter!


----------



## barbarissima (13. April 2009)

Wünsche euch allen erst mal Schöne Ostern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ein Bild gibt´s auch mal wieder  und zwar vom Galgenberg  Das Dorf unten im Tal müsste Nellingen sein (bin mir aber nicht sicher ) Und ganz hinten im Dunst kann man mit einiger Fantasie Donzdorf erkennen 
Edit: Das Dorf heißt Nenningen!


----------



## icube (13. April 2009)

Hier maln paar bilder was man mitm 125er k18 im wald alles anstellen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHub3Rt (13. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> vom Galgenberg  Das Dorf unten im Tal müsste Nellingen sein (bin mir aber nicht sicher ) Und ganz hinten im Dunst kann man mit einiger Fantasie Donzdorf erkennen




ich habe absolut keine ahnung wo der galgenberg ist, ganz zu schweigen von nellingen oder even donzdorf^^ (naja, ich weiß ja jetzt dass die beiden dörfers in der nähe vom galgenberg sind  ) aber ich glaub ich muss die bärbel mal zwingend besuchen fahren^^ die aussichten auf deinen fotos wecken immer so ein bischen fernweh


----------



## Racer87 (13. April 2009)

War heut auch kurz unterwegs und hatte meinen persönlichen Fotographen dabei. Leider sind die Bilder trotzdem nicht soo super, aber immerhin mal Bilder von mir.






Das hier is eigentlich nicht so gewollt, trotzdem gefällts mir recht gut:





und hier noch zwei aktuelle Bildervon meinem Bike. Jetzt mit neuen Griffen, BarEnds und Sattelklemme. Nur der Sattel passt jetzt gar nicht mehr, vielleicht kommt da bald noch ein neuer.


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. April 2009)

wo bleiben beuzes bilder ??? der war ja schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr da


----------



## fasj (13. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> wo bleiben beuzes bilder ??? der war ja schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr da



Hat vermutlich keine Zeit ist beim biken 

fasj


----------



## barbarissima (13. April 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> ich habe absolut keine ahnung wo der galgenberg ist, ganz zu schweigen von nellingen oder even donzdorf^^ (naja, ich weiß ja jetzt dass die beiden dörfers in der nähe vom galgenberg sind  ) aber ich glaub ich muss die bärbel mal zwingend besuchen fahren^^ die aussichten auf deinen fotos wecken immer so ein bischen fernweh


 
Das ist auch ein total schönes Fleckchen Erde  Zu finden in der Nähe von Schwäbisch Gmünd 



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> wo bleiben beuzes bilder ??? der war ja schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr da


 
Vielleicht ist er im Urlaub und macht gerade Malle unsicher


----------



## Macmook (13. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.sports-partner.de/



Dickes Dankeschön. Jetzt habe ich einen Anreiz noch schneller meine Pfunde zu verlieren


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (13. April 2009)

leider hat sich das giant von meinem kumpel mit aufs bild verirrt...


----------



## sHub3Rt (13. April 2009)

Xtrem kurzer vorbau am cube. wasn das für einer?


----------



## Ryo (13. April 2009)

Am Hohen Staufen war heute irgendwie Cube Treff. Irgendwer von euch kam mit mit nem AMS 125 K24 Black/Red  entgegen
Und irgendein LOSER hat sein Stereo hochgeschoben *Muahahaha*


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. April 2009)

Stereo: OK
Loser: OK
Schieben: What???????????????????? NEver!!!!!!
Aber ic glaub nicht, dass der sich jetzt hier freiwillig meldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (13. April 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Am Hohen Staufen war heute irgendwie Cube Treff. Irgendwer von euch kam mit mit nem AMS 125 K24 Black/Red  entgegen
> Und irgendein LOSER hat sein Stereo hochgeschoben *Muahahaha*




Und der hat dich dann bergab wieder überholt! Hehehe...

Edit:
Mich hat heut auch einer mit seinem Hardtail berhoch überholt. Berab hab ich gesehen wie es ihn aufs Maul gehauen hat. War aber nicht so schlimm, sonst gäbe es auch nichts zu lachen.


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (13. April 2009)

vorbau ist von BBB. hat ein kumpel von mir noch rumliegen gehabt, wollt mal ausprobieren wie er sich fährt, war top und deshalb is er gleich drauf geblieben...


----------



## Hemme (13. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



Hi,
war da auch mal, vor ein paar Jahren (ohne cube):



Coole Location und ringsum Höhenmeter und Trails en masse.


----------



## barbarissima (13. April 2009)

Da hast du dich sogar auf der selben Wiese ablichten lassen, oder?


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. April 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Am Hohen Staufen war heute irgendwie Cube Treff. Irgendwer von euch kam mit mit nem AMS 125 K24 Black/Red  entgegen
> Und irgendein LOSER hat sein Stereo hochgeschoben *Muahahaha*



HOHER STAUFEN ??? der berg im berchtesgadener land, bei bad reichenhall mit blick auf salzburg ?? 1872m hoch ??? - heute ??? da is doch noch massenhaft schnee, und biken tun da doch auch nur derbig geübte !!! rauffahren kann ich mir da schlecht vorstellen  fast klettersteig ...


----------



## Adamski01 (13. April 2009)

Sooo... es wird dann mal auch Zeit was aus dem schönen Ruhrpott zu zeigen....

Fast so schön wie die Alpen   

Ach jah, das im Vordergrund ist mein geliebter Würfel...


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

Könnte mit vorstellen, das dieser Hohen Staufen gemeint ist

http://meinesacha.tripod.com/id21.html


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. April 2009)

sieht verdammt sweet aus !!!!!!!!!! wie hast du das gemacht ??? bei mir will sowas nicht so richtig funzen ...

(was hast du für nen komischen dämpfer ???)

@mzaskar, ich dachte mir schon das kann nicht sein ...


----------



## Adamski01 (13. April 2009)

Das war mein erster Versuch einen "Colorkey" zu erstellen...
Schau mal hier .... 

Der Dämpfer ist ein FOX RP23... ist nur ein Dämpferschutz drüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BEEF (13. April 2009)

So, mals einige "Actionsfotos" der letzten paar Tage... war ja soo geil das Wetter da musste man einfach raus!!!


----------



## MPK (14. April 2009)

Bitte schön:


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2009)

Ich will auch buntische Kettenblattschrauben


----------



## malicom (14. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich will auch buntische Kettenblattschrauben



Da sind die:
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Carbon-Ti-X-Fix-MTB

Gruss Martin


----------



## Deleted 51462 (14. April 2009)

Meine "Hanna" !

Cube LTD PRO 20" Milky Green
Marzocchi Bomber All Mountain SL 1 ATA
Veltec DH 20mm Steckachse Vorne
XTR Schaltwerk
Stylo Kurbeln
Avid Juicy 7 mit 203mm Scheiben
Sram PC991 Hollowpinkette
Truvativ Holzfeller Combo
Veltec DH 20mm Steckachse Vorne
Nobby Nic´s 2.40/2.25

Ich liebe Sie!!!

P.S. THALE ROCKT!!!

www.designedbyschindler.de


----------



## barbarissima (14. April 2009)

Adamski01 schrieb:


> Sooo... es wird dann mal auch Zeit was aus dem schönen Ruhrpott zu zeigen....
> 
> Fast so schön wie die Alpen
> 
> Ach jah, das im Vordergrund ist mein geliebter Würfel...


 
*Schönes Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (14. April 2009)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier auch 2 Cubes in freier Wildbahn (AMS WLS Comp 2008 + AMS Pro 100 2008):
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi, ich bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einem AMS WLS Comp für meine Frau.
Kannst du mir bitte ein paar Erfahrungen von deiner Frau und dem Bike mitteilen?
Wie Groß, bzw. schwer ist deine Frau, wie ist sie mit den Federelementen zufrieden? 
Da du ja selber einen relativ kleinen Rahmen fährst (sieht zumindest auf den Bilder so aus) bist du ja sicher schon mal mit dem WLS gefahren!? Wie würdest du den Unterschied zwischen deinem und dem deiner Frau beschreiben?

Danke.


----------



## cubedriver78 (14. April 2009)

@Adamski01  Sehr schönes Bild...und der Dämpferschutz passt echt gut drauf

@BEEF  Deine Actionpics sind auch sehr nice...hoffentlich zeigst öfter solche Bilder

Nochmal meines



Ist halt jetzt farblich net so der Hammer...das schwarz-rot sticht da schon besser raus


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. April 2009)

ich finds hammergeil, muss ja nicht immer so kitschbunt sein !

die fox würd ich aber noch farbig machen


----------



## biker1967 (14. April 2009)

Cube AMS125 XTR schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte ein paar Erfahrungen von deiner Frau mitteilen?


Was geht dich die Frau eines anderen an?? 


> Wie Groß, bzw. schwer ist deine Frau, wie ist sie mit den Federelementen zufrieden?


Gleiche Frage wie oben


----------



## Organspänder (14. April 2009)

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## rockshox12 (14. April 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Grüße aus Berlin


Kann man so ein Stereo in Berlin überhaupt nutzen??

Ist doch alles flach


----------



## Organspänder (14. April 2009)

naja so ein paar hügel haben wir hier schon (Muggel"berge",Teufels"berg") aber da wo man fährt brauch man sich keine gedanken machen ob das Bike hält
und hier in der City gibts auch genug zu fahren


----------



## LAforce (14. April 2009)

@Cube AMS125:

Eindruck:
Meine Freundin ist bis dato sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Sie hat es jetzt seit einer Woche und wir sind bisher 3 Mal unterwegs gewesen. Ihr Eindruck ist nur positiv (einen richtigen Vergleich, bis auf ein Solution Hardtail, hat sie bisher jedoch nicht gehabt). Komponenten arbeiten auch alle so wie sie es sollen (Stroker Trail schrabbelt ab und zu was, wie üblich).

Nach meiner Probefahrt:
Vom Gefühl her sitzt man sehr "gemütlich" auf dem Rad. Oberrohr und Vorbau sind kürzer als bei der Männerversion. Auf meinem AMS100 sitzte ich gestreckter. Auf dem WLS fühle ich mich fast so wie auf einem AMS125 mit weniger Federweg (auch in der Familie vertreten)
Sattel und Griffe sind direkt optimal für die Frau abgestimmt.
Über den Radium Dämpfer kann ich auch nichts schelchtes sagen. Auf der kleinen Runde, die ich um das Haus gefahren bin, war er tadellos. Vielleicht nicht ganz so sensiebel im Ansprechverhalten wie der FOX an meinem.
Auch sonst alles super, Verarbeitung + Optik usw.

Daten:
Rahmenhöhe 17 Zoll (mein AMS ist 18 Zoll)
Größe / Gewicht meiner Freundin: 171cm bei 65 Kilo

Ich denke das wars.
VG


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (14. April 2009)

@LAforce

Danke!


----------



## Hemme (14. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da hast du dich sogar auf der selben Wiese ablichten lassen, oder?



Jepp, die Bank, oder was davon übrig ist, ist ein bissl weiter links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pumadriver (14. April 2009)

LTD CC-Racer schrieb:


> War heute auch unterwegs hatte leider keine Kamera mit!
> Aber is nächste mal mach ich wieder welche.
> Eine sehr schöne runde und absolut geiles wetter fast schon zu warm!
> 
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

ich bin komplett neu in der Bike-Szene und hätte eine ganz blöde Frage: Handelt es sich bei der Angabe der Höhenmeter bei verschiedenen Tourenangaben um die Höhenmeter bergauf oder um die aufsummierten Höhenmeter bergauf und bergab?

Sorry, aber ich weiß es wirklich nicht.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2009)

die summierten Höhenmeter bergauf 

Willkomen im Forum und viel Spass beim biken


----------



## Ryo (15. April 2009)

Da ich momentan ja "etwas"  eingeschränkt bin,was das biken angeht gabs heute mal richtig Großputz inkl Ultraschallbad etc  

Die Kiste funkelt jetzt wieder fast wie neu. Da das aber nur den halben Tag gedauert hat, hab ich die andere Hälfte damit verbracht mich mal wegen Lack schlau zu machen. Ergebnis: Der Farbcode des Racing Reds entspricht 3001RAL. Leider mischt mein Händler erst ab 500g Dosen,somit hab ich nun reichlich Farbe da. 
Ich hab meinen Rahmen heute nachlackiert und kann wohl morgen die Ergebnisse posten. 
Falls wer in der Nähe wohnt (Lorch => Ostalbkreis) und selbst einige Steinschläge/Macken hat, darf sich gern ein kleines Döschen voll abholen


----------



## Assfight (15. April 2009)

cubedriver78 schrieb:


> @Adamski01  Sehr schönes Bild...und der Dämpferschutz passt echt gut drauf
> 
> @BEEF  Deine Actionpics sind auch sehr nice...hoffentlich zeigst öfter solche Bilder
> 
> ...


  Wir kriegt man das so hin?
Alles in Schwarz weiß und nur den Rahmen in bronze?


----------



## regenrohr (15. April 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Wir kriegt man das so hin?
> Alles in Schwarz weiß und nur den Rahmen in bronze?



wurde zum einen schon eine Seite weiter vorn erklärt, da aber für gimp....



Adamski01 schrieb:


> Das war mein erster Versuch einen "Colorkey" zu erstellen...
> Schau mal hier ....





ganz allgemein:
- Bildbearbeitungsprogramm öffnen
- zu bearbeitendes Bild einladen und die Ebene gleich duplizieren
- die oberste Ebene schwarz-weiss bzw. Sepia oder mit einem anderen Effekt "einfärben"
- neue Ebene erstellen und die Teile die man farbig will, auf diese kopieren (von der untersten bunten Ebene) [abzuraten ist vom Zauberstab, da selbst mit sensibler Einstellung die Nacharbeit vorhanden ist, sieht man ja auch auf dem Bild oben]

oder aber due colorierst die Teile nach, hast dann aber in der Regel nicht den gleichen Farbton wie das Original


----------



## colnagoboris (15. April 2009)

Nach ca. 5 Wochen melde ich mich wieder zurück, ein "kleiner" Sturz erforderten 3 Wochen Krankenhausaufenthalt.
Irre, mein Bike kam mit Schrammen am Sattel und an den Lenkergriffen davon. Vorsichtshalber habe ich jedoch den Lenker gegen einen neuen getauscht. 
Habe Keine lust noch einen abflug wegen eines gebrochenen Lenker´s zu machen.Jedenfalls sitze ich seit 2 - 3 tagen wieder im Sattel, wenn auch durch Schmerzen hervorgehobene merkwürdige Sitzhaltung. 
EGAAAAAAAL, ICH WILL IN DER SONNE HERUMBREZELN !!!!!!!!!

Zur belohnung werde ich mir die ein oder anderen Parts kaufen, 
das hab´ ich mir verdient !!!!!


----------



## 46nos (15. April 2009)

mein neues Cube LTD PRO Limited











ich hab gesehn das der normale pro die stroker Trail verbaut hat!
meins hat die Stroker Ride verbaut!
welche sind besser?


----------



## Talisker99 (15. April 2009)

Mein 2008 LTD Pro. Hat nur andere Laufräder, sonst ist alles Serie.


----------



## crush-er (15. April 2009)

Talisker99 schrieb:


> Mein 2008 LTD Pro. Hat nur andere Laufräder, sonst ist alles Serie.
> Und wird zu sehen sein, sobald ich rausgefunden habe, wie man hier Bilder einstellt grmbl



Bilder in dein Fotoalbum hochladen. Unter dem Bild BB-Code einblenden. Link kopieren und in die Antwort einfügen. Fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (15. April 2009)

AUA !!! 

mich hats gestern beim springen einmal voll zerlegt, schulter derb geprellt !!!
naja nichts desto troz ich bin ja kein weichei, geh ich heute zum gruppentourfahren, auf des ASPHALTSTRASSE in ner kurve bei ca 35km/h legts mich schon wieder hin, ergebnis: nochmal auf die gleiche schulter  und übel viele schürfungen !! , naja es wird schon so gehen, also ich fahr weiter und weiter, irgendwann kommt so ein schöner ast und legt mein schalwerk lahm NA TOLL !!!! 

kotzt mich das an !! aber ich geb nicht auf !!! das biken ist vlt ja ein glücksspiel, mit cube ein würfelspiel, sparwitz ^^ naja scherzen kann ich noch ...


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (15. April 2009)

Cube AMS125 XTR schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einem AMS WLS Comp für meine Frau.
> Kannst du mir bitte ein paar Erfahrungen von deiner Frau und dem Bike mitteilen?
> Wie Groß, bzw. schwer ist deine Frau, wie ist sie mit den Federelementen zufrieden?
> Da du ja selber einen relativ kleinen Rahmen fährst (sieht zumindest auf den Bilder so aus) bist du ja sicher schon mal mit dem WLS gefahren!? Wie würdest du den Unterschied zwischen deinem und dem deiner Frau beschreiben?
> ...



Ahoi 
also das WLS is schon prima, aber die Zielgruppe sind nicht allgemein Frauen, sondern "kleine" Frauen. Die Herzdame von LaForge passt noch zur Zielgruppe, aber wenn Frau größer ist, kannst du auch ein normales Cube nehmen. Da kriegst du für das gleiche Geld mehr Ausstattung. Und von der Optik sind auch die "Herrenwürfel" ein ziemliches schmankerl.


----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> AUA !!!
> 
> mich hats gestern beim springen einmal voll zerlegt, schulter derb geprellt !!!
> naja nichts desto troz ich bin ja kein weichei, geh ich heute zum gruppentourfahren, auf des ASPHALTSTRASSE in ner kurve bei ca 35km/h legts mich schon wieder hin, ergebnis: nochmal auf die gleiche schulter  und übel viele schürfungen !! , naja es wird schon so gehen, also ich fahr weiter und weiter, irgendwann kommt so ein schöner ast und legt mein schalwerk lahm NA TOLL !!!!
> ...


 
Da wird´s mir ja schon vom Lesen ganz übel  

Hoffentlich heilt das jetzt alles schnell wieder und hoffentlich hast du dein Bike schnell wieder in Ordnung gebracht 
Wünsche jedenfalls mal gute Besserung


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2009)

Und lass dir sagen: (so ungern ichs sag, und so ungern ich das selnbst zu hören grig, und so oft ich genau wie du einfach weiterfahr und dann zu hören grig,m du bist zu jung und hast keine ahnung) Mach low! Keine sprünge, keine Risiken, easy! Oder mal nen tag, zwei lassen. auch wenn ferien sind!! Glaub mir, zahlt sich aus. 
Soo. Ich hab heite auch mal hinterbau zerlegt, den ganzen mist mal wieder gewartet. 3 stunden hat alles, also komplettes rad gedauert! Boah, das hat genervt, weils so was von fertig war! Und jetzt nach nem nightride kann ich sagen: Juhu! Es läuft gleich dreimal so leicht und fühlt sich gut an Mein Rad is also gewappnet für ne kilometerreiche saisson. (die bis jetzt, sprich ab dem 1. april. schon über 500km brachte)


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. April 2009)

ich weiß - aber no risk no fun, nur ich hab des little problem, dass ich mountainbike genauso wie skifahre, und da hab ich protektorjacke und da kann mir nichts passieren, aber beim biken hab ich t-shirt und short an, das macht auf boden mehr aua wie auf schnee  aber nur so machts spass ...


----------



## Ryo (16. April 2009)

Wenn das so weitergeht können wir demnächst den "Cube-Invalidenthread" aufmachen 
Morgen früh Punkt 0800 is Kernspin angesagt >.< Ich will gar nich wissen was da rauskommt... Drückt mir die Würfel...äh..Daumen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. April 2009)

Wenn ihr etwas Älter werdet (falls),werdet ihr auch ruhiger.
Erst mal gute Besserung.
Ich musste gestern erst mal meinen Radium SL einschicken,so wie es aussieht ist das Dämpferauge ausgeschlagen, bin Gsd noch in der Garantie und vor allem habe ich noch einen alten Radium R der passt.


----------



## cube x (16. April 2009)

46nos schrieb:


> mein neues Cube LTD PRO Limited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum LTD Pro,es ist ein robustes und trotzdem leichtes bike,ich habe es seit einigen Wochen selbst und bin sehr zufrieden damit.Mod 2009 mit Stroker Trial
Nur die Rock shox Tora machte vom ersten Tag an Probleme,mein Händler hat sie dann ohne weitere Umstände gegen eine Manitou black getauscht,astrein,ich will nix anderes mehr fahren...


----------



## acid-driver (16. April 2009)

46nos schrieb:


> ich hab gesehn das der normale pro die stroker Trail verbaut hat!
> meins hat die Stroker Ride verbaut!
> welche sind besser?



die stroker trail sind glaub ich die besseren. die rydes gibts schon beim acid und da hör ich immer wieder, dass die nicht so doll sind


----------



## Talisker99 (16. April 2009)

46nos schrieb:


> ich hab gesehn das der normale pro die stroker Trail verbaut hat!
> meins hat die Stroker Ride verbaut!
> welche sind besser?



Soweit ich gelesen habe, streiten sich da die Gelehrten.

Bei mir ist jedenfalls auch die stroker ryde verbaut und ich bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden.
mfg
Kai


----------



## Dämon__ (16. April 2009)

Talisker99 schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe, streiten sich da die Gelehrten.
> 
> Bei mir ist jedenfalls auch die stroker ryde verbaut und ich bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden.
> mfg
> Kai



Bei der Trail kann mann den Hebel verstellen und die ist ein Tick leichter.


----------



## M.Kranz (16. April 2009)

ENDLICH...hat das Warten ein Ende. Gestern durfte ich endlich mein neues Bike abholen um es anschließend durch die Wälder des Bergischen Landes zu jagen.  Absolut geiles Teil und viel schöner als im Katalog.


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (16. April 2009)

Werwurm_Basti schrieb:


> Ahoi
> also das WLS is schon prima, aber die Zielgruppe sind nicht allgemein Frauen, sondern "kleine" Frauen. Die Herzdame von LaForge passt noch zur Zielgruppe, aber wenn Frau größer ist, kannst du auch ein normales Cube nehmen. Da kriegst du für das gleiche Geld mehr Ausstattung. Und von der Optik sind auch die "Herrenwürfel" ein ziemliches schmankerl.


 
Hi, 

hmm... da magst du Recht haben. Meine Frau ist aber nur 159cm klein und da sind die 16 Zöller "Herrenmodelle" schon relativ groß denk ich!?
Na ja und das WLS, zumindest das Comp., kostet Liste 1.500,- EUR. Für den Betrag ist bei den Herrenmodellen nix los oder?

Was für ein Rad würdest du, oder ihr, den noch empfehlen?
Eigentlich sollte es schon ein Würfel sein, wobei die Ghost Damenmodelle auch OK sind denke ich.

Ciao.


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2009)

Du hast recht, bei 1.59m kannst du ein Männerrad vergessen. Ich bin 1.68m und dürfte für meinen 16"Rahmen nicht kleiner sein. 

Was mich bei AMS WLS COMP ein wenig stören würde, ist das relativ hohe Gewicht. Ich denke mal, dass deine Frau mit einem WLS PRO gewichtsmäßig besser bedient wäre. Ist aber auch immer eine Frage der Finanzen und der Berge, die ihr zu fahren gedenkt


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (16. April 2009)

Jou, das Gewicht des WLS comp. stört mich auch etwas :-(
Da du ja ein AMS 125 hast, noch dazu ein sehr schönes, ist natürlich das Oberrohr durch die ca. 40mm mehr Federweg auch etwas höher wie z.B. bei nem AMS100, od. WLS, oder täusche ich mich da!?


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2009)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie hoch das AMS Pro und das WLS sind. Ich werde bei meinem aber nachher mal nachmessen, wie hoch das Oberrohr ist und wie viel Platz ich habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2009)

So, habe nachgemessen. Das Oberrohr ist, wenn die Federgabel 120mm Federweg hat, am Sattelrohr 70cm und am Steuerrohr 89cm hoch und 49cm lang. Und zwischen mir (81cm Schrittlänge) und dem Oberrohr sind noch ca. 6cm Platz (bei 120mm Federweg)

@M.Kranz: 
Dein AMS sieht klasse aus


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (16. April 2009)

Hi Bärbel, 

vielen Dank!
Ich prüfe das mal mit der Schrittlänge von meiner Frau, weiß die leider nicht auswendig. Da die 2008er Modelle vom AMS125 auch schon etwas günstiger über den Tisch gehen würde mir das besser zusagen, wenns von der Größe passt (was ich leider nicht glaube).


----------



## 46nos (16. April 2009)

cube x schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum LTD Pro,es ist ein robustes und trotzdem leichtes bike,ich habe es seit einigen Wochen selbst und bin sehr zufrieden damit.Mod 2009 mit Stroker Trial
> Nur die Rock shox Tora machte vom ersten Tag an Probleme,mein Händler hat sie dann ohne weitere Umstände gegen eine Manitou black getauscht,astrein,ich will nix anderes mehr fahren...


meine macht auch welche Gerausche!
was hast du zu deinen Händler gesagt?
ist die Manitu viel besser?
werde die im 1sten Service dann auch tauschen wenn das so ist!


----------



## Blaustich (16. April 2009)

Heute mal 50% Wald, 50% Donau Radwanderweg


----------



## linkespurfahrer (16. April 2009)

@Andi 3001: Ich habe auch die Zeit und das schöne Wetter genutzt, allerdings war auch viel Wind dabei. Ich habe seit dem 1. April bis gestern ca. 750 km...

Wollte gerade meine Bilder von der gestrigen Asphalt-Tour: Cottbus-Talsperre Spremberg-Döbern-Neiße Radweg-Forst(Lausitz)-Peitz (110km, ca. 120hm) reinstellen, aber habe mein Fotohandy vergessen...naja, nächstes Mal.

Wer mal in der Lausitz ist, dem würde ich den befestigten Neiße Radweg zwischen Bad Muskau und Forst zum Relaxen empfehlen! Der ist wunderbar zu fahren und hat landschaftlich was zu bieten.

Ich wünsche den Neu-CUBE-Besitzern viele schöne Kilometer mit ihren Bikes.


----------



## hootie-bosco (16. April 2009)

Heute war ich auch endlich mal im Wald meinen Würfel ausführen. Habe sogar ein paar nette Trails gefunden. SPAAAAAßßß


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Andi 3001: Ich habe auch die Zeit und das schöne Wetter genutzt, allerdings war auch viel Wind dabei. Ich habe seit dem 1. April bis gestern ca. 750 km...
> 
> Wollte gerade meine Bilder von der gestrigen Asphalt-Tour: Cottbus-Talsperre Spremberg-Döbern-Neiße Radweg-Forst(Lausitz)-Peitz (110km, ca. 120hm) reinstellen, aber habe mein Fotohandy vergessen...naja, nächstes Mal.
> 
> ...



Aber 100km und 2000hm is was anderes als 100km und 100hm 
Aber gut so  hauptsach biken!


----------



## beuze1 (16. April 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @Andi 3001: Ich habe auch die Zeit und das schöne Wetter genutzt,  (110km, ca. 120hm)





*heute mittag ca.2 km 120 hm..*




danach ging,s noch 2,5 Std. weiter...


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> danach ging,s noch 2,5 Std. weiter...


 

*Rauf oder runter*





.... *oder immer gerade aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (16. April 2009)

*


Nur für die Statistik, bis heute 514 km 9711 hm*


----------



## Fabian93 (17. April 2009)

Mann ihr habs ja gut mit den Bergen,obwohl wirklich ganz flach isses um Bonn ja auch nicht....
Das ein oder andere Hügelchen findet sich


----------



## spirello (17. April 2009)

Hier noch was von unserer Ostermontags-Tour:





Damit hatte keiner mehr gerechnet.


----------



## mk1984 (17. April 2009)

BIn bisher mit dem neuen Bike ca 700km gefahren hier im Bayerischen Wald, mit ordentlich Höhenmetern! 

Mein bestes Bike, welches ich je hatte...


----------



## freeride_bogl (17. April 2009)

schön dass man hier mal paar neue 125er sieht, aber ganz ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir mein 2008er besser (gott sei dank) aber der matt lack und das viele rot sagt mir nicht zu, die aufschrift steht so nach innen und 125 is zu klein gedruckt ...
hässlich sind sie auf keinen fall, nur im vergleich zum 2008er nicht ganz so toll

ich war auch letztens beim händler und hab das neue stereo unter betracht genommen, und wieder find ich das alte schöner, keine ahnung warum, aber irgendwie steht es etwas bulliger da. der hinterbau beim neuen is so rundlich und nich mehr so prozdend - cube hat zwar endlich gecheckt, dass stinknormale runde rohre zu langweilig sind, und hat nun bisschen gebastelt, das obere rohr ist aber nicht ganz so toll wie ich dachte:
hier nochmal




und auch das geile teil hier hab ich mir ein wenig toller vorgestellt, als es hier aussieht:




ausserdem kann der lack auf keinste weise mit dem alten milky mithalten !!!!
und der rahmen ist mir zu rund, was man am besten bei der stelle sieht, wo die wippe am rahmen motiert ist, da ist kein so ding mehr drangeschweißt, sondern das rohr ist so komisch ausgewölbt


----------



## mk1984 (17. April 2009)

Sowas nennt man Geschmacksache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pumadriver (17. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> schön dass man hier mal paar neue 125er sieht, aber ganz ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir mein 2008er besser (gott sei dank) aber der matt lack und das viele rot sagt mir nicht zu, die aufschrift steht so nach innen und 125 is zu klein gedruckt ...
> hässlich sind sie auf keinen fall, nur im vergleich zum 2008er nicht ganz so toll
> 
> ich war auch letztens beim händler und hab das neue stereo unter betracht genommen, und wieder find ich das alte schöner, keine ahnung warum, aber irgendwie steht es etwas bulliger da. der hinterbau beim neuen is so rundlich und nich mehr so prozdend - cube hat zwar endlich gecheckt, dass stinknormale runde rohre zu langweilig sind, und hat nun bisschen gebastelt, das obere rohr ist aber nicht ganz so toll wie ich dachte:
> ...



Also ich hab's mir heute ebenfalls beim Händler in der Nähe angeschaut und bin total begeistert.
Ich finde das Bike in jeglicher Hinsicht gelungen - kann's gar nicht mehr erwarten!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2009)

Das RAD is gelungen! Aber kennst du das 08er überhaupt? Icch stimme bogl zu! Das alte is bulliger und irgendwie schöner (in meinen augen)...farbe brauchen wir gar nich ansprechen, die sind bei den 08ern wohl um einiges besser und naja....geschmakcssch halt.
aber runde rohre sind nicht langweilig. runde rohre bringen da ruhe rein Sieht auf jedenfall bei cube alles top aus. sind imer noch mit die besten!"!


----------



## pixelquantec (17. April 2009)

Bei welchem Händler stehen denn 2009er Stereo`s ???????
Ich suche eins in Weiß ( diese mattschwarz an 10.000enden Rädern wird langsam echt langweilig ) und mein Händler sagt: Dieses Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## freeride_bogl (17. April 2009)

eins sei gesagt, für dich ist er zu weit weg !!! HH und oberbayern, weiter geht fast nicht 

naja und er hatte auch nur das schwarze da  also kann ich farbe noch nicht endgültig beurteilen, ist aber schon ziemlich sicher ^^ wir haben das neue in schwarz mit dem milky orange 08 von meinem freund vor ort verglichen, also es haben beide ihre reize, aber das alte war schöner


----------



## littledevil (18. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> eins sei gesagt, für dich ist er zu weit weg !!! HH und oberbayern, weiter geht fast nicht
> 
> naja und er hatte auch nur das schwarze da  also kann ich farbe noch nicht endgültig beurteilen, ist aber schon ziemlich sicher ^^ wir haben das neue in schwarz mit dem milky orange 08 von meinem freund vor ort verglichen, also es haben beide ihre reize, aber das alte war schöner



Vielleicht sollte man farblich lieber das alte schwarze mit dem neuen schwarzen Stereo vergleichen


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. April 2009)

gerne doch :

2008





2009





entscheidet selbst, meine meinung kennt ihr ...


----------



## -shoX- (18. April 2009)

Cube Ams Pro 

bischen Verfeinert ^^

Sattel = Fitzik runter und Oxygen Speedline drauf
Lenker = Syntace inkl. Vorbau (Hab noch nen Profile Lenker + X-tasy Vorbau mit starker Kröpfung)
Reifen = der gute alte Nobby 
Kleinkram = VDO MC 1.0 Sigma BC 1106 u. Satteltasche von Toppeak


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331097


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. April 2009)

die blauen griffe passen nich


----------



## -shoX- (18. April 2009)

Die passen aber zu meinen Händen ^^ das Aussehen steht mir eher an 2ter wenn nich sogar an 3ter Stelle. Es muss sich geil anfühlen wenn man mit 50 nen Singeltrail runterballert und die Dämpfer nur so zischen und das tud es jedesmal... Ich liebe mein Bike so wie es ist


----------



## schatten (18. April 2009)

-shoX- schrieb:


> Cube Ams Pro
> 
> bischen Verfeinert ^^


Wieso hast du den Racing Ralph vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_jcd (18. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> gerne doch :
> 
> 2008
> 
> ...



Siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5805743&postcount=665


----------



## -shoX- (18. April 2009)

JaJa ich weiß Reifen mit mehr Profil immer nach Vorne... hab aber so noch nie Probleme mit wegrutschen usw. gehabt (gestern bei Strömenden Regen gefahren da is mir nur das ganze Bike weggegangen aber kein DIng => abgefangen ^^ . Is ja eh wayne, in meinem Schrank liegt ja noch nen Nobby Nic Evo der im Sommer wenn es wieder richtig losgeht draufkommt


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. April 2009)

hey cool danke


----------



## 46nos (18. April 2009)

2 Bilder von Heute


----------



## beuze1 (18. April 2009)

*Donnerstag war Donnertag am Bodensee*






*Heute im Hinterland vom See*













*schön hier*


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. April 2009)

Alter bei uns schüttets seit 2 Tagen ununterbrochen! jenachdem wies morgen aussieht geh ich dann doch unter die rennradler...scheiß wetter!


----------



## marco_m (18. April 2009)

Sodele nach fast 3 Monaten nach meinem Sturz das erste Mal wieder auf der Heimrunde 
Hat sich alles (inkl. Oberschenkel) sehr sehr gut angefühlt ...













Meine Heimat 





Ach ja fast vergessen ist ja (für die einen) sehr wichtig :

500HM/25km/Zeit : sch...egal


----------



## picard2893 (18. April 2009)

David_jcd schrieb:


> Siehe hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5805743&postcount=665


 
Also das neue Bike ist jetzt wirklich ein Full-Enduro während das alte Bike noc als CC durchgeht. Aber ich finde das 09er cooler, vor allem wegen der FOX Gabel...


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. April 2009)

Erstmal is das alte "bulliger" zumindest wirkt es in echt so! und die fox gabel hab ich koooomischer weiße auch?! liegt wohl an der ausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (18. April 2009)

bei dem neuen stereo gefällt mir der hinterbau ganz und garnicht. zuerst diese komische "hasskrampe" die vor dem rad wie eine brücke geschlagen ist und dann dieser knick kurz vor der bremszange. zudem ist der übergang vom oberrohr zum sitzrohr unruhig. ich glaube der untere bereich wäre gradlinig schöner gewesen. insgesamt würde ich das alte stereo vorziehen.


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. April 2009)

du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund !!! so möchte ich das auch formulieren ... 

leider reden wir nicht nur vom stereo, sondern auch von sting und fritzz  die ja kompltt gleich sind


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. April 2009)

hoppla ... wollt gar nicht 2 schreiben


----------



## beuze1 (18. April 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Sodele nach fast 3 Monaten nach meinem Sturz das erste Mal wieder auf der Heimrunde



*schön das Du wieder unter den Fahrern bist..*


----------



## picard2893 (19. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Erstmal is das alte "bulliger" zumindest wirkt es in echt so! und die fox gabel hab ich koooomischer weiße auch?! liegt wohl an der ausstattung


 
Ich hab mich jetzt nur auf die beiden Bilder bezogen, die als Vergleich gepostet wurden. Von Deinem Rad hab ich nicht gesprochen. Wie dem auch sei, ist natürlich Geschmacksache und klar auch eine Frage der Ausstattung.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Sodele nach fast 3 Monaten nach meinem Sturz das erste Mal wieder auf der Heimrunde
> Hat sich alles (inkl. Oberschenkel) sehr sehr gut angefühlt ...



super  Man sieht sich bestimmt mal auf deiner Seeseite 

heute geht es zum Pfannstil (Küsnachttobel - Pfannstiel - Meilentobel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (19. April 2009)

-shoX- schrieb:


> JaJa ich weiß Reifen mit mehr Profil immer nach Vorne... hab aber so noch nie Probleme mit wegrutschen usw. gehabt



das habe ich schon öfters gehört, aber nie konnte mir jemand das fundiert erklären warum, ich bevorzuge hingegen mehr Haftung auf dem antreibenden Rad... und mit dem Ralph bin ich fast nur gerutscht, egal ob hinten oder vorn und bremsen mit dem hinten war auch mehr Glücksspiel als Kontrolle.



Dämon schrieb:


> Wenn ihr etwas Älter werdet (falls),werdet ihr auch ruhiger.



fande die kleine Runde letzten Freitag sehr angenehm, würden wir gerne wiederholen, sofern wir dich nicht zu sehr aufhalten / aufgehalten haben, aber das "Zick-Zack" im Lückner war klasse!


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. April 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> das habe ich schon öfters gehört, aber nie konnte mir jemand das fundiert erklären warum, ich bevorzuge hingegen mehr Haftung auf dem antreibenden Rad... und mit dem Ralph bin ich fast nur gerutscht, egal ob hinten oder vorn und bremsen mit dem hinten war auch mehr Glücksspiel als Kontrolle.



Fahre vorne ne 42a Mischung und hinten eine 60a......warum?

Erstmal denke ich das die meisten hier eher bergaufheizen und es dann gemütlich runter lassen.....solche Fahrer wird sich der Unterschied nie darlegen.....und brauchen sich auch keine Gedanken machen.

Leute die sich hochplagen um runter ihren Spaß zu haben...kennen den Grund der zwei Mischungen.

Ganz einfach du fährst am Limit!!! in eine verblockte Kurve.......würde jetzt ein Rad ausbrechen......welches fängt man eher wieder??

Genau und auf dem anderen sollte der Reifen einfach besser haften um es nicht in umgedrehter Reihenfolge zu erleben.

Ganz einfach  und logisch 

Power is nothing without control


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2009)

So, erster Urlaub für dieses Jahr ist leider schon vorbei. Tramin am Kalterer See. Schöne Touren und schönes Wetter, was will man mehr.

endlose Singletrails:


 [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331878]
	
[/URL]  

Kalterer See von oben gesehen:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331885]
	
[/URL]

auf dem Kalterer Höhenweg:




Für die Statistik: 4 mittelschwere Touren, 4830 hm, 161 km

Mehr Fotos gibt`s ab heute Abend auf meiner Homepage. Muss erst noch Fotos bearbeiten und Fotoalben erstellen


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. April 2009)

wieso fahren hauptsächlich frauen hier das rote ams125 des ich auch hab, ich komm mir langsam verarscht vor 

ausserdem gibts doch extra die wls bikes (jaja ich weis die haben nich 125mm, aber trozdem)


----------



## fLoOh (19. April 2009)

ist doch egal ob ne frau das ams 125 fährt 
aber sind schöne bilder


----------



## Tintera (19. April 2009)

Zieh dir ´nen Röckchen an und sei still.....


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. April 2009)

war auch nicht böse gemeint, is mir nur aufgefallen, dass ganz schön viele frauen hier das bike haben, und im vergleich eher weniger die männer, die haben hier eher verstärkt die hardtails ...


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2009)

Ein WLS Cube war für meine Freundin zu klein Generell waren ihr sog. Frauenbikes zu bunt und Blümchen mag sie auch nicht an Bikes. Farblich hat das AMS 125 K24 ihr am meisten zugesagt. Das neue 2009er Design ist ihr schon zu rot. 
Ich finde es passt super zu ihr.


----------



## pumadriver (19. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So, erster Urlaub für dieses Jahr ist leider schon vorbei. Tramin am Kalterer See. Schöne Touren und schönes Wetter, was will man mehr.
> 
> endlose Singletrails:
> 
> ...




Sieht ja super aus! Hast Du evt. noch ein paar Tips oder vielleicht sogar Unterlagen? Bin nämlich auch bald dort


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. April 2009)

also ich persönlich steh total auf die wls bikes, so bunt sind die doch gar nicht, und blümchen haben die doch gar nicht. von den größen hast du natürl. recht, es gibt nur 15" & 17"
ich persönlich steh total auf das wls design, besonders vom stereo ...







sieht doch einfach nur geil aus oder (mal abgesehen von der kritik die ich vorhin am stereo ausgeübt hab), wenns jetz noch grün organge oder gelb wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (19. April 2009)

hab meinem würfel einen neuen laufradsatz gegönnt ... tja meiner frau haben die tune/ztr race teile so gefallen, daß ich sie abgeben "musste":


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Sieht ja super aus! Hast Du evt. noch ein paar Tips oder vielleicht sogar Unterlagen? Bin nämlich auch bald dort



Ich habe viele GPS-Tracks für Dich. Wenn du mir per Privat-Mail deine E-Mail-Adresse gibst, dann maile ich dir Touren-Vorschläge.
Ne gute Karte gibt´s von Tobacco. Hab ich von meinen Hotel-Chef, Hotel Arndt bekommen. Die Beschilderung der Wege ist aber sehr gut. 
Leider waren wir zu früh für den Mt. Roen und das Wetterkreuz da. Schneegrenze ist noch bei 1200 m.  
Ansonsten stelle ich gerade Infos und Fotoalben auf meiner HP online, Bis heute Abend werde ich wohl fertig sein.

@ freeride bogl: Die WLS Cube gehen noch, aber Frauenbikes anderer Marken gefielen uns garnicht.


----------



## wuerfelfreund (19. April 2009)

War heute auch bei uns im Steinbruch unterwegs. Hier ein paar Bilder!




am canyon war nichts los nur ein paar Taucher im hintergrund












und so sah mein würfel aus nachdem ich das wasser durchquert habe


----------



## marco_m (19. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> super  Man sieht sich bestimmt mal auf deiner Seeseite
> 
> heute geht es zum Pfannstil (Küsnachttobel - Pfannstiel - Meilentobel)


 
Cool, hört sich gut an. Das Meilemer Tobel gehört zu meinen Favoriten. 
Meine drei Bilder sind übrigens am obersten Punkt von Pfannenstiel gemacht, danach geht's da gleich auf den Trails entweder Richtung Meilemer Tobel oder Richtung Egg 

Hoffe du hattest nicht allzu viele Wanderer ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2009)

Den haben wir heute nicht gefunden  Sind die normale Strecke laut ST-Maps gefahren . Mit den Wanderern war es besser als erwartet 

Gestern, irgendwo zwischen Uetliberg und Buchenegg 






Auffahrt duch den Küsnacht Tobel (ca 10km traumhafte, gemütliche Fahrt durch den Tobel)






Da würde ich fast gegen tauschen 




Irgendwo im Meilen Tobel (ca 7km traumhafter, flowiger Trail durch den Tobel bis fast an den Zürichsee)


----------



## zenodur (19. April 2009)

sehr schöne bildergeschichte!


----------



## onesmiley (19. April 2009)

Endlich wieder Sonne! Ich hab das gute Wetter genutzt und war 3 Stunden mit dem Würfel unterwegs durch Wald, Wiesen und zweimal auch quer über den Acker  Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg 
Die Spuren waren nach ner Stunde Bikeputzen beseitigt - aber es hat sich gelohnt. Hier noch ein paar Fotos:

Kein Mensch unterwegs...




...im Wasser war auch keiner...




...ob die sich alle versucht haben zu verstecken? 




Am Ende der Tour wußte ich dann, wo die Menschheit abgeblieben war. Die hatten es heute mit ihren Rädern nur bis zum Biergarten geschafft 
Na dann!


----------



## speedy76 (19. April 2009)

nach gestern endlich mal wieder gutes wetter


----------



## linusb (19. April 2009)

...so, mal wieder was von der Ostalb:

Heute eine Tour rund um Aalen...



...erst ein kurzes Stück auf dem Limes...




...am alten Limesturm...




...und zum Schluß ging es auf's Aalbäumle. Abschluß mit lecker "Hefewoiza" 

Gruß von der Ostalb

linusb

www.nobrakes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fLoOh (19. April 2009)

schöne bilder 
und ich bin heute in der kirche versauert


----------



## linusb (19. April 2009)

...ah ja, heute war ja Weißer Sonntag...


----------



## Hemme (19. April 2009)

Hey Linus, schöne Bilder haste gemacht.
Waren heute am Braunenberg unterwegs. Leider ohne Cube, deswegen keine Bilder 
Bis Dienstag....


----------



## linusb (19. April 2009)

Servus Hemme,

Braunenberg habe ich natürlich auch mitgenommen.... bei diesem Wetter doch ein "Muß"...

Gruß linusb


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (19. April 2009)

Von der heutigen Tour:
Am Valzmerweiher vom Buck kommend.



Habe den SLR jetzt gegen einen Prolink getauscht --> der ist breiter und passt besser zu meinem Sitzfleisch.


----------



## chrisNOM (19. April 2009)

Hallo ich bin der neue hier! 

Meine erste Tour heute mit meinem neuen Bike ging erstmal rund um den Baggersee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (19. April 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## citycobra (19. April 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> wieso fahren hauptsächlich frauen hier das rote ams125 des ich auch hab, ich komm mir langsam verarscht vor
> 
> ausserdem gibts doch extra die wls bikes (jaja ich weis die haben nich 125mm, aber trozdem)



keine angst du bist nicht allein. habe auch das rot/schwarze und fahre nur noch mit rock.


----------



## picard2893 (20. April 2009)

Manoman, soviele Bilder von wirklich schönen Touren und natürlich Kuben...  Und da sage noch einer, ein Kubus habe nur eine Form... 

Ok, ich war heute mal wieder im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Diesmal aber nicht Drachenfels oder Petersberg, sondern der König unter den 7 Bergen. Ölberg, nahezu 500 Meter hoch... und so hat es sich auch angefühlt, aber es lohnt sich ungemein:

Panoramabild:


































EDIT: Ähh, eine Frage, wie kriegt man die Bilder so groß, wie bei euch anderen...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (20. April 2009)

Indem du die Bilder in das boardeigene Fotoalbum hochlädst und über den BB-Code in dein Posting einbindest.
Den BB-Code findest du in 3 Bildgrössen unterhalb des Bildes im Fotoalbum.


----------



## k-nipser (20. April 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Von der heutigen Tour:
> Am Valzmerweiher vom Buck kommend.
> 
> 
> ...



Nürnberg ist halt schön 

... und Dein Bike auch 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## Racer87 (20. April 2009)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> Nürnberg ist halt schön
> 
> ... und Dein Bike auch
> 
> ...



Freilich is Nürnberg schön, wobei ich noch schönere Orte wie den Valznerweiher kenn


----------



## picard2893 (20. April 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Indem du die Bilder in das boardeigene Fotoalbum hochlädst und über den BB-Code in dein Posting einbindest.
> Den BB-Code findest du in 3 Bildgrössen unterhalb des Bildes im Fotoalbum.


 
ok, ich probiers mal...mmh, ich finde diesen BB-Code nicht...???

ein professioneller Fotograph hat mich hier geknipst und etwas später angequatscht, um mir das Photo übermitteln zu können... 





die hier hab ich mal etwas grafisch verändert...

http://img270.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=78295_IMG_4694_122_349lo.JPGhttp://img232.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=78296_IMG_4695_122_84lo.JPG


----------



## regenrohr (20. April 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> EDIT: Ähh, eine Frage, wie kriegt man die Bilder so groß, wie bei euch anderen...



Das Board Album würde ich nicht nutzen, vorallem bei solch hochwertigen Bildern wie es bei dir der Fall ist, da diese dann stark komprimiert werden...

Da du ja deine Bilder bei imagevenue hochlädst und dieser Service eigentlich keine direkte Verlinkung wünscht, kopierst du dir einfach den ersten Link (der erscheint wenn die Bilder hochgeladen wurden, unterhalb von "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Share with Friends via eMail or Instant Messanger"), fügst diesen in einen neuen Tab oder ein neues Fenster ein, lässt die die Grafikeigenschaften anzeigen und kopierst dort den Direktlink[/FONT] zum Bild. Ist zwar umständlich aber bei imagevenue nicht anders möglich...

Hier mal eines deiner Fotos in groß mit oben genannter Methode (allerdings bei abload, ist schneller und hat weniger Ausfallraten als iv und bietet auch direkt Verlinkung an):


----------



## LiNgOtT (20. April 2009)




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. April 2009)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (20. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sehr geil



kann mann nicht besser sagen 
+ geile farbkombi


----------



## kenyo (20. April 2009)

Hallo _Cube_-Fans,

ist zwar ein Cross-Post, aber egal.. ich bin einfach so glücklich. 

Nach langen Vorrecherchen, vielen Probefahrten auf diversen Bikes verschiedenster Firmen und einer sehr guten Beratung bin ich gestern schlussendlich beim *Cube LTD Race ´09* gelandet - und bisher sehr glücklich.

Bin ein Neueinsteiger, vorher nur Touren auf Trekkingrädern gefahren und somit noch ein wenig unbedarft in MTB-Fragen. Leider ist es im idyllischen Ostfriesland auch nicht ganz einfach die Vorteile eines MTBs effektiv ausnutzen zu können.  
Ich hoffe, dass die ein oder andere Tour im Harz oder Mittelgebirge da Abhilfe schaffen kann.

Technisch kann ich bislang keine Mängel feststellen, was auch wohl der Kürze des Besitzes geschuldet ist - obwohl sowohl gestern als auch heute schon ca. 75km gefahren wurden. 

*Grüße,*
kenyo


----------



## Assfight (20. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


>


Was wiegt das? Und was hats dich nachher gekostet? 
Dickes Ding und die ist traumhaft.


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Sodele nach fast 3 Monaten nach meinem Sturz das erste Mal wieder auf der Heimrunde
> Hat sich alles (inkl. Oberschenkel) sehr sehr gut angefühlt ...


 
Das finde ich ja prima, dass du pünktlich zum Frühling auch wieder auf´s Bike darfst.  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war dein AMS ja noch so gut wie neu, als es dich zerlegt hat 



citycobra schrieb:


> keine angst du bist nicht allein. habe auch das rot/schwarze und fahre nur noch mit rock.


 
Da kommst du jetzt aber um ein Beweisfoto nicht herum 

@ *Beuze*:
Ist ja toll, dass wir von dir auch mal wieder was zu sehen kriegen


----------



## LiNgOtT (20. April 2009)

Assfight schrieb:


> Was wiegt das? Und was hats dich nachher gekostet?
> Dickes Ding und die ist traumhaft.



Es wiegt glatte 14 KG.
Gewogen mit Personenwaage.


----------



## LiNgOtT (20. April 2009)

Bisschen bessere Quali nun!


----------



## PeterR (20. April 2009)

Mal wieder Bider von mir.
Gestern sind wir gegen eine Mauer aus Wind nach Mariabrunn, etwas hinter Dachau gelegen, gefahren. Dafür war dann beim heimfahren Rückenwind 

Links der Pumpenschwengel und der Wasserauslauf der Heilquelle.






...und nochmal eins mit Blick auf München







Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2009)

So, und hier mal die Ausbeute von meinem Wochenende  

Es war alles dabei: 

*Schöne Trails*


 

 





*Berge* 




*Wasser* 




*jede Menge Landschaft*  


 




*und Straße* 




Bevor ich´s vergesse, habe am Samstag 1876 und am Sonntag 1811 Kalorien verbraucht    (Höhenmeter und Kilometer werden ja allmählich langweilig )


----------



## acid-driver (20. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bevor ich´s vergesse, habe am Samstag 1876 und am Sonntag 1811 Kalorien verbraucht    (Höhenmeter und Kilometer werden ja allmählich langweilig )



weiber... 





aber schöne bilder hast reingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (20. April 2009)

*sooooo, kleine feierabend rund gemacht..* 50 km 880 hm





*mann das Bremst*





*endlich wieder grün..*





*Zundelbacher Linde (1871)..*





*Beuze (fast so alt)..*





*ab ins Lauratal..*




*@ barbarissima*
*das Straßen-Bild ist klasse..
und 
Du mußt schon ganz schön fit sein
wenn Du bergauf den(die) Finger an der Bremse hast..*


----------



## f-t-special- (20. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Du mußt schon ganz schön fit sein*





beuze1 schrieb:


> *wenn Du bergauf den(die) Finger an der Bremse hast..*


 

So verbrennt sie halt mehr kalorieren.


----------



## pixelquantec (20. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


>


 
Will ich auch.
Mein Händler sagt, er kann nix mehr bei Cube bestellen. Alles weg dieses Jahr.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. April 2009)

Zumindest kommen keine räder .-... Argh! Da hats cube ziemlich verbockt!
90 000 räder geplant, 180 000 verkauft, 140 000 können sie tatsächlich liefern. Super! Die warn in mathe noich stark  aaaber, zeigt dass cube immer beliebter wird - vorallem wegen der designs, zu mindest bei unsren kunden 
Aber sachmal...14kg?! Kaum zu glauben!! Ich fahr schweeere muddys, un 200er scheibe un komm auf exakt 13,56kg (mit dreck) Is 20" oder was?


----------



## LiNgOtT (20. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber sachmal...14kg?! Kaum zu glauben!! Ich fahr schweeere muddys, un 200er scheibe un komm auf exakt 13,56kg (mit dreck) Is 20" oder was?



Ja 20". Wie gesagt... mit Personenwaage.
Ist mir aber wurscht ob es nun 13,5 oder 14 kg wiegt... 
Hauptsache es ist da


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. April 2009)

wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (20. April 2009)

kleine Feierabendrunde heute gedreht



mit Blick auf den Müggelsee



Berlin hat Berge    (115m)    






Blick auf den Müggelsee (Berlins gößter See)


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Zundelbacher Linde (1871)..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Dachte ich´s mir doch*





Aber schöne Bilder 




beuze1 schrieb:


> *@ barbarissima*
> *das Straßen-Bild ist klasse..*
> *und *
> *Du mußt schon ganz schön fit sein*
> *wenn Du bergauf den(die) Finger an der Bremse hast..*


 


f-t-special- schrieb:


> So verbrennt sie halt mehr kalorieren.









Jau, wenn ich nicht weiß, wohin mit meiner ganzen Energie und dann rase ich eben mit einem Affenzahn den Berg hoch


----------



## wildkater (20. April 2009)

Muss mich auch mal zu Wort (Bild) melden:









...leichte Sonntagstour bei Prachtwetter...


----------



## steam25 (20. April 2009)

hallo meine lieben freunde der guten unterhaltung!

ich lese schon seit monaten mit um mir einen überblick zu verschaffen welches radl ich mir nach 9 jahren entzug mal wieder leisten will. 
dank euch bin ich nun beim cube acid 2009 in weiss blau hängengeblieben und kann seit gestern (meinem geburtstag) schon garnicht mehr schlafen da ich es beim händler bezahlt habe und es morgen geliefert wird. am donnerstag hole ich es ab und könnte den ganzen tag vor freude wie ein flummi durch die wohnung springen. 

hier sind ein paar feine fotos dabei und als fotograf werde ich kommenden tage noch ein paar hoffentlich schöne nachlegen.

der sommer kommt und es wird endlich wieder richtig grün. wünsche allen fahrradbekloppten einen guten start in den frühling


----------



## Audix (20. April 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> hallo meine lieben freunde der guten unterhaltung!
> 
> ich lese schon seit monaten mit um mir einen überblick zu verschaffen welches radl ich mir nach 9 jahren entzug mal wieder leisten will.
> dank euch bin ich nun beim cube acid 2009 in weiss blau hängengeblieben und kann seit gestern (meinem geburtstag) schon garnicht mehr schlafen da ich es beim händler bezahlt habe und es morgen geliefert wird. am donnerstag hole ich es ab und könnte den ganzen tag vor freude wie ein flummi durch die wohnung springen.
> ...



Agesichts dieser Situation, 


> Zumindest kommen keine räder .-... Argh! Da hats cube ziemlich verbockt!
> 90 000 räder geplant, 180 000 verkauft, 140 000 können sie tatsächlich liefern. Super!
> 
> 
> ...


wünsche ich dir viel Glück bei der Händlersuche!
Aber die (Zuwachs-) Zahlen sind ja mal der Hammer!
Da hab ich mit meinem Reaction K18 ´09 wohl noch Glück gehabt!?
Oder sind davon hauptsächlich die Fullis betroffen?
Krasse Zahlen! Da können die meisten Unternehmen im Moment nur von träumen.


----------



## steam25 (20. April 2009)

danke das du mir glück wünschst. aber das bike ist schon auf dem weg zum händler. er hat mir zugesichert das es in spätestens 2 tagen da ist. wenn er ankommt und mir erzählen will das es erst in paar monaten kommt dreh ich ihm den hals um


----------



## Audix (20. April 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> danke das du mir glück wünschst. aber das bike ist schon auf dem weg zum händler. er hat mir zugesichert das es in spätestens 2 tagen da ist. wenn er ankommt und mir erzählen will das es erst in paar monaten kommt dreh ich ihm den hals um


Oh ja sorry.
Hatte ich nur so überflogen und bin dann beim nach oben lesen auf diese schockierenden Zahlen gestossen.
Denke das klappt schon.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## c-r-xt09 (20. April 2009)

Soo hier mal Bilder von  unserer Ostersonntagstour.
Leider habe ich nur 4  Bilder auf der Tour gemacht

Ist ein kleines sehr wackeliges Brückchen über einen Altrhein ausläufer

















Bei der Liefersituation bin ich froh das ich mein Reaction schon im Oktober bestellt hatte.


----------



## citycobra (20. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja prima, dass du pünktlich zum Frühling auch wieder auf´s Bike darfst.  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war dein AMS ja noch so gut wie neu, als es dich zerlegt hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry bärbel, aber das wäre definitiv zu hardcore für das forum hier.


----------



## steam25 (21. April 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Oh ja sorry.
> Hatte ich nur so überflogen und bin dann beim nach oben lesen auf diese schockierenden Zahlen gestossen.
> Denke das klappt schon.
> Viel Spass damit!



na ich hoffe doch. machen wir uns nicht verrückt das wird schon. morgen rufe ich an und frag nochmal nach. ich geb dann bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2009)

Bin gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Hochwald.
Ach ja und für die Statistiker 65km 1150hm.


----------



## Mijikai (21. April 2009)

@ Dämon

Geile pic´s


----------



## fLoOh (21. April 2009)

schöne bilder 
gefallen mir gut


----------



## jmr-biking (21. April 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder hier in den letzten Tagen. Muss wohl doch wieder mit meinem Cube auf Tour gehen, damit ich auch wieder welche reinstellen kann.


----------



## picard2893 (21. April 2009)

Mal wieder nachts unterwegs gewesen...auf dem Drachenfels. Und diesmal zusammen mit meinem Arbeitskollegen.











Kennt ihr schon den Film "Igel Eye"...


----------



## wildkater (21. April 2009)

@picard2893:
Geil! ich vergesse bei Nite-Rides immer meine Kamera...


----------



## picard2893 (21. April 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> @picard2893:
> Geil! ich vergesse bei Nite-Rides immer meine Kamera...


 
Ich vergesse immer mein Stativ, aber gestern nacht hatte ich daran gedacht, denn nur so kriegt man einigermaßen klare Bilder. Das erste Bild ist ohne Stativ. Und der Igel am Ende war echt mächtig sauer, hat dauernd geknurrt...


----------



## hano! (21. April 2009)

hallo beuze

was hast denn da für ein geiles kurzes höschen an?? hast da keine probleme mit wilden tieren oder so??!! oder verlangt das die linde so??

gibts die auch in passend??


----------



## OneZero (21. April 2009)

Ein kurzes Update von mir: neuer Lenker, Vorbau, Spacer und Griffe (Syntace F139 - Danke an user 'latan', Duraflite, H.A.T. Spacer, Ritchey W.C.S.).

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/0/1/3/9/_/large/DSC01311.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Hochwald.
> Ach ja und für die Statistiker 65km 1150hm.



Kannst du die Tour mal mit mir fahren =D ?


----------



## Waterboy (21. April 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## barbarissima (21. April 2009)

Mann-o-Mann, kaum gehen die Temperaturen hoch, werden hier so viele schöne Bilder gepostet, dass man mit Anschauen gar nicht mehr nach kommt 




Der Igel ist ja so süüüüßßßß 



hano! schrieb:


> hallo beuze
> 
> was hast denn da für ein geiles kurzes höschen an?? hast da keine probleme mit wilden tieren oder so??!! oder verlangt das die linde so??
> 
> gibts die auch in passend??


 
Das hier ist übrigens ein Bilder-Forum und kein Mecker- und Mobbing-Thread


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2009)

@ Dämon

neue Cam?


----------



## hano! (21. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mann-o-Mann, kaum gehen die Temperaturen hoch, werden hier so viele schöne Bilder gepostet, dass man mit Anschauen gar nicht mehr nach kommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha!
ich mecker doch gar nicht 

außerdem darf ich das - ich kenn das höschen


----------



## marco_m (21. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja prima, dass du pünktlich zum Frühling auch wieder auf´s Bike darfst.  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann war dein AMS ja noch so gut wie neu, als es dich zerlegt hat


 
Jaja das war glaube ich erst meine 4. Tour mit dem guten Stück als es mich hingeschmissen hat. "Zerlegt" ist da übrigens ja sehr treffend formuliert von Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michelix (21. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Hochwald.
> Ach ja und für die Statistiker 65km 1150hm.



Hallo Dämon, bist du da den 2 Täler Weg gefahren, so von den Bildern her....

@bueschi
wenns der 2Täler Weg ist, so ist der ab Weiskirchen gut ausgeschildert...

grüße


----------



## beuze1 (21. April 2009)

nix gegen meine gute alte Gonso Hose..
Etz grad mid Fleiß heut nomol auf Tour..

*ganz oben auf der "Süh"*





*noch 10 min. bis ins Schloss-Cafe Wolfegg..*




51km/850hm

@mzaskar
alte Cam..
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (21. April 2009)

*Jetzt bin ich aber erschrocken*





Auf dem oberen Bild siehst du aus, wie geschrumpft


----------



## stereotom (21. April 2009)

@OneZero:

Mit welcher Kamera machst du denn so tolle Bilder?


----------



## Blaustich (21. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> @OneZero:
> 
> Mit welcher Kamera machst du denn so tolle Bilder?



Laut Exif-Info hat er eine Sony DSC-W40


----------



## beuze1 (21. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Jetzt bin ich aber erschrocken*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha Ha..tatsächlich, jetzt wo Du,s sagst..
Cube und Kreuz sooo groß..

*geht aber auch anderst*



.


----------



## regenrohr (21. April 2009)

michelix schrieb:


> Hallo Dämon, bist du da den 2 Täler Weg gefahren, so von den Bildern her....



und die ersten Bilder müsste er auf dem Felsenweg und Lückner gemacht haben


----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Dämon
> 
> neue Cam?



Nein die alte funzt wieder muss sie nur ab und zu aufschlagen 
also so lange sie noch geht...du weißt ja ich häng so an den alten Dingen.

@ regenrohr 
@ michelix
ja waren Lückner Felsen und 2 Tälerweg bin dann noch den Wanderweg in Noswendel gefahren...bei dem Wetter musste das sein


----------



## OneZero (21. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> @OneZero:
> 
> Mit welcher Kamera machst du denn so tolle Bilder?



Hi stereotom, das ist eine Cyber-shot DSC-W40.
Danke.


----------



## OneZero (21. April 2009)

Hier noch schnell ein paar Bilder von der Tour nach der Arbeit.











Ob ich da wieder hochkomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. April 2009)

Ich laufe hier gerade grün an vor Neid, wenn ich sehe, wo du deine After-Work-Runden drehst  

Dafür müssen andere Leute erst mal stundenlang in den Urlaub fahren


----------



## fasj (21. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich laufe hier gerade grün an vor Neid, wenn ich sehe, wo du deine After-Work-Runden drehst
> 
> Dafür müssen andere Leute erst mal stundenlang in den Urlaub fahren



Find ich auch, Frechheit   

ABER 4 Wochen noch, dann bin ich echt Reif für die Insel, da ist es dann egal ob die dort Französisch sprechen 

Jetzt so langsam mal nach Korsika-Tracks suchen.

Aber bevor ich schimpfe kriege, mein after work heute. Leider nur eine Stunde solange mein Sohn Training hat und ich auf ihn gewartet hab.











be blessed
fasj


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2009)

nur noch ein paar Wochen dann bin ich auch im Süden


----------



## steam25 (21. April 2009)

heute mit dem händler teleniert. 
bike ist schon in berlin und wird morgen (mittwoch) geliefert und zusammengebaut.
donnerstag früh hole ich es ab. wenn alles klappt. ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas hin und hergerissen zwischen aussage des dealers und dem forum hier. wenn das bike pünktlich kommen sollte, wird cube hoffentlich wieder etwas besser dastehen.
und wieder eine schlaflose nacht....jaja die vorfreude


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nur noch ein paar Wochen dann bin ich auch im Süden


 
Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hat dein Arbeitsweg ja auch schon ein bisschen was von Urlaub


----------



## OneZero (22. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich laufe hier gerade grün an vor Neid, wenn ich sehe, wo du deine After-Work-Runden drehst
> 
> Dafür müssen andere Leute erst mal stundenlang in den Urlaub fahren



Du hast absolut Recht. Ich bin gestern auch stellenweise absichtlich langsam gefahren, um mich in aller Ruhe umzusehen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2009)

Vielleicht melde ich mich ja mal bei dir  Bin ende Mai - Anfangs Juni in Le Lavandou


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (22. April 2009)

Is doch auch bei den meisten daheim sehr schön, man weiß das nur oft nicht zu schätzen, bei uns machen auch Leute Urlaub.....


----------



## OneZero (22. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht melde ich mich ja mal bei dir  Bin ende Mai - Anfangs Juni in Le Lavandou



Das hoert sich gut an. Dann koennten wir uns zusammen eine Tour aussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fLoOh (22. April 2009)

oh mann ihr habs gut
ihr könnt in den urlaub und ich muss in die schule


----------



## steam25 (22. April 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!!!! 

grad beim händler angerufen! mein würfel ist daaaaaaaaaa!!! morgen früh hole ich es ab.

man die lezten nächte waren ja schon hart. aber diese nacht werde ich wohl garnicht mehr schlafen können. 

bin happy und könnte im zimmer umherspringen wie ein vollflummi

nun brauche ich euch nich länger mit wörtern nerven sondern kann auch mal fotos sprechen lassen!


----------



## Organspänder (22. April 2009)

So zum Feierabend mal schnell noch ein Foto gemacht



Gott sei dank ist heute Bergfest


----------



## freebiker1972 (22. April 2009)

Hier mal wieder Bilder von meinem neuen Würfel.
War letztes Wochenende beim Marathon in Münsingen. 








Das hat auch mal richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2009)

freebiker1972 schrieb:


> ...
> Das hat auch mal richtig Spaß gemacht!


*Das sieht man  *


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

Ist das der Schlamm aus der Dose 

sieht echt echt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (23. April 2009)

Du warst auf einer Veranstaltung und die hatten keinen Schlauch da zum Sauber machen?
Oder wolltest du uns nur zeigen das du im Matsch gespielt hast.


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

freebiker1972 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder Bilder von meinem neuen Würfel.
> War letztes Wochenende beim Marathon in Münsingen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Gabel ist zu hart


----------



## steam25 (23. April 2009)

ich bin nun offiziel der glücklichste mensch der welt! 
bin ebend rein und hab schnell ein foto gemacht. 
ausser einem sattel habich mir nix weiter dazu gekauft. der orginale ist mir noch zu heftig ich muss mir erstmal dran gewöhnen also musste so ein ergonomischer eierschoner dran!
und wie es für mich typisch ist: ich war gerade 1 min. aus dem bikshop raus und werd vom polizisten angehalten! 

"jaaaa laut STVO ist dieses fahrrad aber nicht verkehrssicher bla..."

das is ja sooooo typisch wieder mal


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

Irgendjemand muss ja für die "ichwerfemeinfahrtüchtigesAutokwegundkaufeinneues" Prämie aufkommen


----------



## steam25 (23. April 2009)

jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen termin bei mr sicherheit damit ich meine 286 alarmanlagen anbauen kann. dazu noch ne anhängerkupplung mit generator hinten dran der den ganzen schwachsinn speist.


----------



## rboncube (23. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Du warst auf einer Veranstaltung und die hatten keinen Schlauch da zum Sauber machen?
> Oder wolltest du uns nur zeigen das du im Matsch gespielt hast.



Da war ich auch. Wenn du dein Bike putzen wolltest mußtest du dich mindestens ne halbe Std. anstellen. Das ist bei Dauerregen, 4° und kaltem Wind kein Spaß. Besonders nicht nach nem Marathon bei dem du ausgepowert, durchgeforen und patschnass bist. Chon mal was von "open window" gehört.
War echt ne Schande. Hatten vier popplige Gartenschläuche für 450 Marathonfahrer+ zig CrossCountry fahrer die für den Sonntag trainierten. Und das obwohl Kärcher einer der Hauptsponsoren war

Gruß René


----------



## zenodur (23. April 2009)

Darf ich vorstellen...





meine Hummel wurde heute eine Woche alt


----------



## steppenwolf712 (23. April 2009)

tolles Teil, anderer Sattel, Carbon-Dämpferschutz fehlt noch!!!!
Wenn ich mal wieder in "Sinse" bin, können wir mal "Stereo" fahren!!!!


----------



## freebiker1972 (23. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Du warst auf einer Veranstaltung und die hatten keinen Schlauch da zum Sauber machen?
> Oder wolltest du uns nur zeigen das du im Matsch gespielt hast.



Leider war ich nicht schnell genug um der erste am Waschplatz zu sein.

rboncube hat mir aus dem Mund gesprochen. 

@ mzaskar: Danke, nun werde ich etwas an der Einstellung der Gabel ändern. Das sieht man ja echt deutlich.


----------



## Dämon__ (23. April 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Da war ich auch. Wenn du dein Bike putzen wolltest mußtest du dich mindestens ne halbe Std. anstellen. Das ist bei Dauerregen, 4° und kaltem Wind kein Spaß. Besonders nicht nach nem Marathon bei dem du ausgepowert, durchgeforen und patschnass bist. Chon mal was von "open window" gehört.
> War echt ne Schande. Hatten vier popplige Gartenschläuche für 450 Marathonfahrer+ zig CrossCountry fahrer die für den Sonntag trainierten. Und das obwohl Kärcher einer der Hauptsponsoren war
> 
> Gruß René



unter solchen Umständen hätte ich auch drauf geschi§§en.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steam25 (23. April 2009)

in einer etwas natürlicheren umgebung

By steam25 at 2009-04-23


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2009)

....und die Verkehrssicherheit ist jetzt hoffentlich auch vollständig hergestellt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Öhm...reicht es eigentlich, wenn Lampen dran sind, oder wollen die auch ne Bimmel


----------



## Spectrum (23. April 2009)

Servus,
wollte Euch auch mal die derzeitige Ausbaustufe von meinem milchgrünen Gefährt zeigen. Nicht mehr das aktuellste Model aber ganz nach meinen Bedürfnissen zusammengeschraubt.  Bevor Fragen kommen, JA, die Gabel ist noch eingefahren von der letzten "Weg vom Wald nach Hause" Asphaltstrecke.. sonst ist die Gabel natürlich ausgefahren




Grüße 
Alex


----------



## steam25 (23. April 2009)

die wollen ALLES und NICHTS sehen. 

erst meinte er das man dynamo ranmachen muss front und heck reflektor. lampe vorn und hinten sowie zusÃ¤tzlich batteriebeleuchtung ist erlaubt aber muss nicht. dann noch reflektoren an pedalen und speichen.bimmel mus ran und hassunichgesehn!

IS KLAR! den scheiss werde ich ganz sicher nicht dranbauen! sicherheit hin oder her. ich hab mir heute noch eine sauteure 20â¬ rÃ¼ckleuchte gekauft die bei bedarf dem hintermir liegenden verkehr fÃ¼r locker 10min das augenlicht nimmt. und vorn sollte auch hinhauen. in die speichen kommt noch was damit ich von der seite gesehen werde aber ganz sicher keine gelben plastik reflektoren.
ich denke das es ein wenig drauf ankommt wie man mit denen redet. mich hat er ohne irgendwas weiterfahren lassen. den meisten polizisten ist es egal solange licht am rad ist und die leute einsicht zeigen und sicherheit nich vollkommen egal ist. fÃ¼r alle anderen polizisten habich das verwarngeld immer am rad und dieskutiere nicht rum. aber diesen ganzen gesetzeswahn binich ja zum glÃ¼ck bald wieder los wenn ich hier raus bin aus deutschland


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. April 2009)

Spectrum schrieb:


> Servus,
> wollte Euch auch mal die derzeitige Ausbaustufe von meinem milchgrünen Gefährt zeigen. Nicht mehr das aktuellste Model aber ganz nach meinen Bedürfnissen zusammengeschraubt.  Bevor Fragen kommen, JA, die Gabel ist noch eingefahren von der letzten "Weg vom Wald nach Hause" Asphaltstrecke.. sonst ist die Gabel natürlich ausgefahren
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut doch guat aus!!
Der rote aukleber stört! (ok, aber is ja vom laden....)
Darf ich fragen warum du vorn MK und hinten FA fährst`? Mein Eindruck war eher, dass der FA mehr grip bringt?! 
Und nochwas: Noch ne andere, passende kurbel und alles is wunderbar


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

Nun kann ich endlich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Schätzchen posten.
Es hat auch schon einen Namen... "The Legend"... Ob das wohl mit der langen Lieferzeit von Cube zu tun hat?


----------



## jmr-biking (23. April 2009)

@ barbarissima:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvzo/index.html

Die interessantesten Paragrafen: §64a, §65, §67

Ziemlich veraltet, aber leider noch gültig. Eigentlich dürften wir mit unseren MTB`s fast nirgends fahren. Beschäftige mich gerade damit, da ich eine Radwanderung planen soll.


----------



## sHub3Rt (23. April 2009)

@ bärbel:

rein theoretisch brauchste auch ne bimmel und die niedlichen katzenaugen in den speichen... je nachdem wo man herkommt sind unsere grünen (bald blauen) freunde schon total happy wenn man licht am bike hat... (in münster zum beispiel  )

ne reine batterieleuchte reicht für unsereiner auch nicht aus. in der stvo heißt es





> § 67 Lichttechnische Einrichtungen an Fahrrädern
> (1) Fahrräder müssen für den Betrieb des Scheinwerfers und der Schlußleuchte mit einer Lichtmaschine ausgerüstet sein, deren Nennleistung mindestens 3 W und deren Nennspannung 6 V beträgt (Fahrbeleuchtung).



das mit der lichtmaschine wird auch "antriebsgesteuerte lichtquelle" genannt, sprich man braucht einen dynamo.

weiter heißt es 



> (11) Für *Rennräder*, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt, gilt abweichend folgendes:
> 
> 1.
> für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfer und Schlußleuchte brauchen anstelle der Lichtmaschine nur eine oder mehrere Batterien entsprechend Absatz 1 Satz 2 mitgeführt zu werden;



totaler witz^^ nen rennradler mit nem sub 11kg-rad darf mit batterie radeln, ein mtb'ler mit sub 11kg-rad darf das nicht^^ echt wichtig, find ich, rennräder sind, wenn sie weniger als 11 kilo wiegen, auch unglaublich viel sicherer als mtbs mit dem selben gewicht 

der europäische verkehrsrat (es gibt für ALLES ein eigenes gremium  ) berät zur zeit darüber auch reine batteriebeleuchtung zuzulassen... aber deren mühlen arbeiten genauso langsam wie das hirn der telefondienst-mitarbeiter des finanzamt marl


----------



## acid-driver (23. April 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> ...genauso langsam wie das hirn der telefondienst-mitarbeiter des finanzamt marl



ach du kommst auch von hier? 

die diskussion gabs wirklich schonmal. mit mtbs kann man ja auch rennen fahren, deshalb haben wir auch rennräder 

letztendlich kommts immer auf die rennleitung an :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

Bimmel ist gut


----------



## jmr-biking (23. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Nun kann ich endlich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Schätzchen posten.
> Es hat auch schon einen Namen... "The Legend"... Ob das wohl mit der langen Lieferzeit von Cube zu tun hat?



Sehr schönes Bike.  Mir persönlich etwas zuviel Weiß, aber der Rahmen hat ein super Design. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Berge für das All Mountain.


----------



## Spectrum (23. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum du vorn MK und hinten FA fährst`? Mein Eindruck war eher, dass der FA mehr grip bringt?!
> Und nochwas: Noch ne andere, passende kurbel und alles is wunderbar


@Andi,
weil ich ehrlich gesagt zu faul war den FA von hinten vor zu holen nachdem mir die pelle vorn kaputt gegangen ist... 
Und was die Kurbel angeht.. klar gibts elegantere, aber nur deswegen die gut funktionierende XT ausrangieren...das isses mir erstmal noch nicht wert.
Grüße
Alex


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike.  Mir persönlich etwas zuviel Weiß, aber der Rahmen hat ein super Design. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Berge für das All Mountain.



"Berge" kommen am Samstag...
Dann gehts ins bergische nach Burscheid.

Der einzige "Berg" hier in Köln ist die Auffahrt zur LANxess Arena (früher Kölnarena)


----------



## jmr-biking (23. April 2009)

Dann hast du es ja auch nicht weit in Richtung Eifel. Ab Mechernich, Bad Münstereifel gibt`s auch schon Berge. Zwar nicht ganz so hoch, aber doch schon gut um sich müde zu machen.

Aber wenns das Burscheid an der Dhünntalsperre ist, dann sieht das auf der KArte auch schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber wenns das Burscheid an der Dhünntalsperre ist, dann sieht das auf der KArte auch schon mal ganz gut aus.



B I N G O.
Exakt dort geht es hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (23. April 2009)

Hast du auf dem einen Bild, wo du grade auf deinem Stereo sitz und "losfahren" willst, die Gabel getravelt auf 100 bzw 120mm? Die sieht so eingesackt aus und ich denke nicht, dass du 40% SAG oder so hast ^^


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hast du auf dem einen Bild, wo du grade auf deinem Stereo sitz und "losfahren" willst, die Gabel getravelt auf 100 bzw 120mm? Die sieht so eingesackt aus und ich denke nicht, dass du 40% SAG oder so hast ^^



Ja ist ganz runter... Muss aber wohl auch noch etwas an den Einstellungen machen. War mir auch etwas zu weich...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> B I N G O.
> Exakt dort geht es hin!



Na dann viel Spass. Und denk an Fotos, sonst gibt`s was vom Aufseher Beuze.


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass. Und denk an Fotos, sonst gibt`s was vom Aufseher Beuze.



Die werden ganz sicher nachgereicht!


----------



## LiNgOtT (23. April 2009)

So schön ist es dort 
Aufgenommen letztes Wochenende.


----------



## crush-er (23. April 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> So schön ist es dort
> Aufgenommen letztes Wochenende.



Die Fotos hätte ich dann bitteschön mit dem Bike im Vordergrund!


----------



## citycobra (23. April 2009)

Spectrum schrieb:


> Servus,
> wollte Euch auch mal die derzeitige Ausbaustufe von meinem milchgrünen Gefährt zeigen. Nicht mehr das aktuellste Model aber ganz nach meinen Bedürfnissen zusammengeschraubt.  Bevor Fragen kommen, JA, die Gabel ist noch eingefahren von der letzten "Weg vom Wald nach Hause" Asphaltstrecke.. sonst ist die Gabel natürlich ausgefahren
> 
> 
> ...



wieso fährst du denn vorne und hinten unterschiedliche bremsscheiben? find das milky-green einfach nur geil.


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> Die Fotos hätte ich dann bitteschön mit dem Bike im Vordergrund!


 
Die Fotos sind so schön  die gehen *ausnahmsweise* auch mal ohne Bike  

@ LiNgOtT
Finde das Stereo sieht in weiß ziemlich genial aus


----------



## beuze1 (23. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass. Und denk an Fotos, sonst gibt`s was vom Aufseher Beuze.



von Dir war auch schon lang nix mehr zu sehn...
fahr mal wieder Cube !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*fast schon Eifel..*




*hat was..*


----------



## Spectrum (24. April 2009)

citycobra schrieb:


> wieso fährst du denn vorne und hinten unterschiedliche bremsscheiben? find das milky-green einfach nur geil.



@ citycobra
wird hinten auch noch getauscht... nur nicht ganz preiswert die Hope Scheiben. Und meine Heeresleitung hat für kleinere Beträge eher Verständnis  
Grüße 
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (24. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> von Dir war auch schon lang nix mehr zu sehn...
> fahr mal wieder Cube !!
> 
> 
> ...



der beuze mal nicht aufn bild, wassn da los


----------



## Frogfisch (24. April 2009)




----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> von Dir war auch schon lang nix mehr zu sehn...
> fahr mal wieder Cube !!



Mein AMS wird z.Z. etwas weiter veredelt. Neue rote/schwarze Titan- und Alu-Schräubchen und über neue Komponenten wie Schaltwerk und Kurbel denke ich auch nach. Ist halt immer noch mein Lieblings-Bike, trotz neuem geilen Bike. 
Bald geht`s aber auch wieder mit meinem Cube auf Tour. Und dann gibt`s wieder Fotos.


----------



## wildkater (24. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Noch ne andere, passende kurbel und alles is wunderbar


...ich hab auch ne XT. Was gibt es da adäquates vom Preis-/Leistungs-/Optikverhältnis her?


----------



## wildkater (24. April 2009)

@Frogfisch:

wo/wie hoch seit ihr da ungefähr? liegt ja kaum mehr Schnee 

Bin nächste Woche ein paar Tage in Zell am See und wollte mein Bike eigentlich wegen des Schnees daheim lassen...
Oder gehts auf den Südhängen schon einigermaßen?


----------



## ghosthias (24. April 2009)

Möchte nun auch mal mein neues vorstellen.
Habe es jetzt schon seit vier Wochen und ich muss sagen, einfach nur geil ...


----------



## HILLKILLER (24. April 2009)

Geht das mit dem Akkupack (wenn es denn einer ist) am Unterrohr so gut? Denn wenn es ans Einfedern geht wird es sicher eng. Würde den mal spontan nach oben tun.

Sonst ist und bleibt das Laserdesign mein Favorit, sieht stimmig aus!

So nun aber los biken, bei dem Wetter. ( 2 Woche ohne Bike sind ja nicht auszuhalten, obwohl das Singlespeedrad wenigstens ma wieder im Einsatz war *g*)

Gruß


----------



## ghosthias (24. April 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Geht das mit dem Akkupack (wenn es denn einer ist) am Unterrohr so gut? Denn wenn es ans Einfedern geht wird es sicher eng. Würde den mal spontan nach oben tun.



Eigentlich passt das mit den Akkupack ganz gut, war aber auch nur für diese Tour mit dran.
Will mir nach und nach was anderes besorgen.


----------



## Tintera (24. April 2009)

Vorher......





Nachher





Freu......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. April 2009)

*Habe drei Unterschiede entdeckt*








*OBEN:.. *Blumen................ Nichts.................. Kiste

*UNTEN:* grünes Deckchen ...Fernbedienung....... Fahrrad

Habe ich jetzt was gewonnen????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bestimmt habe ich das Fahrrad gewonnen


----------



## wildkater (24. April 2009)

@Tintera:
Geil. Was hast'n da fürn Sattel drauf?


----------



## Tintera (24. April 2009)

@barbarissima

Das Rad behalte ich selbst...hab schließlich lange genug drauf gewartet

Zustand wie aus Kiste entnommen... Sattel Fizik Gobi XM


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Habe drei Unterschiede entdeckt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab noch zwei Unterschiede gefunden:

Unten: grünes Deckchen, Fahrrad, Fernbedienung und...

Minitool rechts auf dem Tisch und Plastikfolie auf dem rechten Lautsprecher 

Bekomm ich jetzt das Bike??? Absolut schönes Bike!  
Freu mich für dich mit.


----------



## Tintera (24. April 2009)

Es ist schon sagenhaft, worauf ihr alles achtet...
Vor den nächsten Fotos werde ich wohl die Wohnung leerräumen!


----------



## barbarissima (24. April 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> Es ist schon sagenhaft, worauf ihr alles achtet...
> Vor den nächsten Fotos werde ich wohl die Wohnung leerräumen!


 
Vergiss es, irgendwas finden wir immer  



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hab noch zwei Unterschiede gefunden:
> 
> Unten: grünes Deckchen, Fahrrad, Fernbedienung und...
> 
> ...


 
Wenn jmr-biking das Bike gewinnt, krieg ich dann das Minitool (als Trostpreis )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trompeten Paul (24. April 2009)

So möchte mich endlich als Beuze1 und Andi 3001 Fan outen  ... finde eure Beiträge echt gut. Vorallem viele Bilder zu bestaunen...
Leider habe ich (noch) nicht so ein Hi-Tec Bike aber es steht nunmal Cube drauf. Seit August 08 hat es mich erst ca. 1600km begleitet.
Heut neu: SLX Bremse ( vollauf begeistert), obwohl die 485er auch nicht schlecht war
seit kurzem: Spezialiced Gel Avatar 155 ( lässt auf einige schließen ;-) ) der Sessel unter den Sätteln
geplant: neue Gabel, denn die Dart 3 ist echt nicht der bringer.
anbei 2 kleine Bilder vom Ausflug zu Stadler um die Bremsleitungen kürzen zu lassen.

mfG Falk


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. April 2009)

@Tintera hab die Unterschiede auch endeckt leider war ich etwas zu langesam bekomm ich jetzt als Trotzpreis das grüne Tischdeckchen 

>>schlicki wünscht dir Allzeit gute Fahrt und immer nen Fingerbreit Luft unterm Reifen>>

Pea<e


----------



## CubeAms125 (24. April 2009)

Ich war heut auch wieder unterwegs bei mir im Taunus rund um den Rossert und Staufen, also auch fleißig HM gesammelt.

Hier ein paar Bilder dazu:


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Vergiss es, irgendwas finden wir immer
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn jmr-biking das Bike gewinnt, krieg ich dann das Minitool (als Trostpreis )



Ich darf das Bike gar nicht bekommen. Meine Freundin sagt, dass ich schon genug Bikes habe.   Muss erst wieder verkaufen, bevor ich was Neues haben darf. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## mk1984 (24. April 2009)

Schön wars heute wieder! Bis das mir die Treter ins Schienbein gerutscht sind, tja hätte ich Depp die Kurze Strecke doch lieber eingeklickt...


----------



## Dämon__ (24. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich darf das Bike gar nicht bekommen. Meine Freundin sagt, dass ich schon genug Bikes habe.   Muss erst wieder verkaufen, bevor ich was Neues haben darf.
> 
> Gruß, Jürgen



Schaff einfach die Freundin ab, dann kannst du dir sogar noch 2 Bikes leisten.


----------



## C0unt3r (24. April 2009)

hi @ all  
is nicht mein bike gehört n Freund (STR33TN3R)
bisschen bearbeitet (mir war langweilig^^)


----------



## beuze1 (24. April 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> der beuze mal nicht aufn bild, wassn da los






*der See*





*Lindau, Insel*





*Bregenz,seebühne*



.
.


----------



## sHub3Rt (24. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ach du kommst auch von hier?



ich wünschte es wäre anders^^ wenn ich mit den finanzämtern in münchen, münster oder unna telefoniere ist das immer eine freude. die haben sowohl ne freundliche telefonzentrale als auch ne wesentlich schönere wartemelodie. kann aber aber auch daran liegen dass ich das gedudel aus marl nach unzähligen stunden des zuhörens einfach nichtmehr hören kann!!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Schaff einfach die Freundin ab, dann kannst du dir sogar noch 2 Bikes leisten.



Das mache ich natürlich nicht. 4 Bikes zum fahren und zwei Retro-Bikes reichen. Und wenn mir langweilig ist, dann fange ich eben an Rahmen zu tauschen.  

Aber ich glaube ich muss wirklich mal entrümpeln. Ich kann mich nur so schlecht von ihnen trennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. April 2009)

Genau, deshalb hab ich auch 6 Bikes und suche immer nach Gründen, warum ich sie unbedingt behalten muss.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2009)

Jeap, deine Sammlung ist auch ganz schön beachtlich.


Hätte gerne noch so ein Cube Sting Rahmen in Teamline oder diesem Grün von 2006, das wäre noch was. Dann könnte ich den Rahmen von meinem alten NoNameBike mal entsorgen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (24. April 2009)

@ Tintera: Aber dein neues Radl ist nicht einfach nur der Subwoofer zu den Boxen *g* Ist es wirklich ein echtes Rad? *g* Wenn dem so ist und es auch ein Subwoofer ist dann, guter Kauf! Wenn nicht dann auch 

@jmr-biking: Notfalls gabs doch auf der Newsseite son netten Beitrag wie Mann und Frau das beim Biken aushalten, damit sehen wir wieder es sind ganz andere Probleme *g*

Biete 3 + 3 citybike-Stadtschlampen + Freundin hat 2 

(Bilder gibts von mir nich, hatte keine Lust abzusteigen *g*)

HK


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2009)

Bei uns gibt es keine Probleme. Sieht fährt ebenfalls sehr viel mit ihrem Cube AMS 125. Deswegen fanden wir den Beitrag eher witzig. Aber was Wahres war da schon dran. Sie versteht es nur nicht, warum man(n) so viele Bikes auf einmal braucht.


----------



## Tintera (24. April 2009)

@Hillkiller

Die Lautsprecher kommen sehr gut ohne Sub aus...Das Teil dazwischen wird ab morgen einer artgerechten Haltung zugeführt...


----------



## HILLKILLER (24. April 2009)

@ tintera: sehr löblich 

@ jmr-biking: Ja klar doll ernst brauch man das eh nich nehmen, ich hab das Glück, bei mir sind die Räder auch gut in Deutschland verteilt, von daher sieht es immer nach einem normalen Menschen aus, doch dem ist nich so


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. April 2009)

Gut, ein wenig verteilt sind sie bei mir auch (fahre mit dem Zug zur Arbeitsstelle und habe dort eins stationiert). Ein Foto kommt nächste Woche, wenn ich den neuen Rahmen habe. Dann passt es auch hierher (aus einem Corratec wird ein Würfel).


----------



## DuDeN50 (24. April 2009)

So mals schauen ob ich dat mit den bildern hinbekomme ^^ :


----------



## DuDeN50 (24. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steam25 (24. April 2009)

so nachdem ich das bike nun 2 tage gefahren habe folgende erste eindrücke bekommen die ich mal in punkten aufzähle:

1. fährt sich prima, gabel ist (obwohl ich schlimmeres erwartet habe)  super, nachdem ich sie härter gemacht hab. federt bei bedarf weich ein und nimmt auf der piste sauber die hangelenkbrecher weg.

2. die griffe sind nicht so prall. egal ob mit handschuhe oder ohne- man hat irgendwie immer das gefühl als wären sie in öl getaucht worden vor der fahrt und man rutscht. auch das sie uneben sind finde ich daneben.

3. schaltung ist ok aber manchmal etwas hakelig. ob das daran liegt das es alles noch neu ist wird sich rausstellen nach der ersten inspektion.

4. insgesamt bn ich totaaaaaal happy und hatte nie ein besseres bike. 
es sieht klasse aus und in den 2 tagen habich mich bestimmt 5 leute darauf angesprochen. ich denke mit anderen griffen und wenn alles mal richtig eingelaufen ist wirds perfekt FÜR MICH 

5. und lezter punkt: JA LECK MICH FETT TUT MIR DER AR*** WEH!
meine kondition ist im eimer und laut pulsmesser binich selbst bei lockerer fahrt bei 170-210 was ja nun garnicht geht. 

bin aber fleissig am üben damit sich das bald bessert.


----------



## DuDeN50 (24. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich jetz nerv..^^ weil ich diese frage schon oft im Forum gelesen habe xD aber ich bei 367 seiten grad nit mehr weis auf welcher seite es beschrieben war ...wie bekomm ich die bilder so schön groß wie eure .....hab den bbcode eingefügt.....aber ka bekomm halt nur so klein hin xD u

Danke für euer verständniss und antworten schon mal im vorraus ...
mfg DuDeN ( ach ja ..mein nick heißt nit das ich ein Rechtschreibe Genie bin xD )


----------



## wildkater (24. April 2009)

lässige Pics, der Thread macht echt Laune 

Morgen gehts auf die Piste, kleine Frühjahrstour. Fotos folgen..


----------



## crush-er (24. April 2009)

DuDeN50 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetz nerv..^^ weil ich diese frage schon oft im Forum gelesen habe xD aber ich bei 367 seiten grad nit mehr weis auf welcher seite es beschrieben war ...wie bekomm ich die bilder so schön groß wie eure .....hab den bbcode eingefügt.....aber ka bekomm halt nur so klein hin xD u
> 
> Danke für euer verständniss und antworten schon mal im vorraus ...
> mfg DuDeN ( ach ja ..mein nick heißt nit das ich ein Rechtschreibe Genie bin xD )



Eigentlich sollte unter dem Bild der BB-Code für drei Bildgrößen stehen; klein, mittel und groß. Schau doch noch mal...


----------



## steam25 (24. April 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> lässige Pics, der Thread macht echt Laune
> 
> Morgen gehts auf die Piste, kleine Frühjahrstour. Fotos folgen..




war das auf meine bezogen? falls ja ich hatte ja versprochen das ich mal paar ordentliche reinwerfe 

freu mich auf deine fotos


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. April 2009)

Hey Steam... Mir machts auch spaß ab und zu mal paar schöne fotos zu machen schau dir doch mal all meine fotos durch
Soo...zurück zum rest...Also sorry, dass s nihmehr soviele bilder gibt..Aber ich bin immer knapp bei zeit und hab meist nich die zzeit was zu machen..Die 1000km fürn april sind noch eine tour entfernt 
Heute warns 55km und 1300hm....



auf nem cooolen trail.....der geht gut ab 




Sorry fürs rauschen...war einfach zu dunkel, ich mussts aufhellen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steam25 (24. April 2009)

ah ein fotobegeisterter. jo hab mir angesehen.
feine fotos sind drauf! darunter ein paar postkartenreife aus der USA.

sehr schön


----------



## beuze1 (24. April 2009)

@ DuDeN50
schau mal an...




beuze1 schrieb:


> geh in Dein Fotoalbum,
> klicke auf das Bild das Du einstellen möchtest,
> es erscheint groß..und darunter steht,
> BBCode ein-/ausblenden
> ...


----------



## DuDeN50 (24. April 2009)

Danke ^^ für die mühe !!! und schöne pics @all !!! Denk mal wenn ich dat geschnallt hab kommen von mir auch noch en paar xD 

mfg DuDeN


----------



## agnes (25. April 2009)

war ja eine lange zeit abwesend...wollte mal wissen ob jetzt schon jemand das ams125 the one in weiß hat?


----------



## wildkater (25. April 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> war das auf meine bezogen? falls ja ich hatte ja versprochen das ich mal paar ordentliche reinwerfe
> 
> freu mich auf deine fotos


war auf ALLE bezogen, also AUCH auf Dich. Das ich heute (in ca. 1h) auf Tour gehe, war aber auf MICH bezogen...

Keep on riding


----------



## steam25 (25. April 2009)

bin gespannt auf deine bilder


----------



## Saprobie (25. April 2009)

Hi ho, ein paar bilder meiner standard 2 stunden tour, vom mittwoch. nachher gehts wieder raus =)


----------



## acid-driver (25. April 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> war ja eine lange zeit abwesend...wollte mal wissen ob jetzt schon jemand das ams125 the one in weiß hat?



ich hab noch keins gesehen. wird wohl so ein lackprobelm wie beim stereo sein.

also hast du alles richtig gemacht


----------



## HILLKILLER (25. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, heute durfte die Cam mal wieder mit 

Heute gibt es "Höhenmeter satt" 

Tour führte von Klein Briesen -> Mittelpunkt der DDR -> Belzig -> Hagelberg (höchster Berg im Land Brandenburg) und wieder zurück. Schöne Tour für Sand-, Trail-, und Burgliebhaber.

Wer nicht will brauch folgendes nicht lesen: 
45km mit gigantischen (für diese Region) 470hm. 

Aber Bilder gucken ist wie immer Pflicht 

Gut (orginal brandenburgisch) ausgebaute  Wege 




Burg Eisenhardt in Belzig







Die Berg genannten Hügel um die Burg







Endlich das Pilgerziel für alle Cubisten ist gefunden!! 




Als Mensch der auch Fotos macht, einfach um Fotos zu machen...Einfach klasse Motiv am Wegesrand!




Der Gipfel *g* sensationelle 201m hoch (höchste Erhebung vom Land Brandenburg, mit 201m schon ein Mittelgebirgsberg (Grenze ist bei 200m *g*)







Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit 
HK


----------



## Talisker99 (25. April 2009)

Da Euch diese Ungewissheit bestimmt seit Tagen den Schlaf raubt: 
Jawohl, es ist eigentlich schwarz.;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (25. April 2009)

von meiner tour (67 km/ca. 1200 hm) heute ein panoramabildchen:


----------



## f0sSil (25. April 2009)

schönes Bild


----------



## fasj (25. April 2009)

War heute auch unterwegs 





fasj


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. April 2009)

Heute auch wieder on Tour (Sorry nur Handybild - hatte Foto vergessen):


----------



## malicom (25. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

heute auch mal unterwegs (wie wahrscheinlich alle). Zuerst mit Frau 1800 Kal. dann alleine 2000 Kal. 

Und hier die Bilder (handy ) :












Gruss Martin


----------



## marco_m (25. April 2009)

Auch bei mir gab's ne schöne Tour heute !

@mzaskar, dir wird's bestimmt bekannt vorkommen 

Küsnachter Tobel





Vom Pfannenstiel Richtung meilemer Tober 









Meilemer Tobel


----------



## steam25 (25. April 2009)

malicom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute auch mal unterwegs (wie wahrscheinlich alle). Zuerst mit Frau 1800 Kal. dann alleine 2000 Kal.





mit KAL sind kalorien gemeint???

ich bin total fix und alle und hab heute "nur" 1000 geschafft laut pulsmesser...
läuft da was falsch und binich einfach nur pussy?


----------



## malicom (25. April 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> mit KAL sind kalorien gemeint???


ja, wie schon @barbarissima geschrieben hat, Kilometer und Höhenmeter sind langweilig, deswegen bin ich auch auf Kalorien umgestiegen .

Gruss Martin


----------



## wildkater (25. April 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> bin gespannt auf deine bilder


...hatte leider keine Zeit, die geilen Trails zu fotografieren, meine Weggefährten waren nicht zu halten bei dem Wetter...
Aber wenigsten zwei Pics von heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (25. April 2009)

is das in der nähe von teisendorf/piding?


----------



## wildkater (25. April 2009)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> is das in der nähe von teisendorf/piding?


naja, nur fast... Trostberg, Landkreis TS


----------



## ibinsnur (25. April 2009)

die berge im hintergrund kamen mir bekannt vor - ich hab mich bisher maximal bis traunreut verirrt.


----------



## wildkater (25. April 2009)

ich bin auch nicht aus Trostberg - die Trails auf beiden Seiten der Alz sind aber ideal fürs Frühjahr...
Wenig hm, aber viiiiel Spaß!


----------



## steam25 (25. April 2009)

ich bin heute 5 stunden rumgekurvt. und "nur" 1000KAL weg? kann das garnicht so recht glauben wenn du fast 4000 "mal eben so" gemacht hast. stimmt was mit meim pulsmesser nicht und sollte es eigentlich mehr sein?


p.s. nochmal zur info- ich bin zwar nicht so in übung aber dennoch total im eimer und puls war immer so bei 160-190


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2009)

Was hast du für eine Uhr?
Und was war dein Schnittpuls?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (25. April 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> ich bin heute 5 stunden rumgekurvt. und "nur" 1000KAL weg? kann das garnicht so recht glauben wenn du fast 4000 "mal eben so" gemacht hast. stimmt was mit meim pulsmesser nicht und sollte es eigentlich mehr sein?
> 
> 
> p.s. nochmal zur info- ich bin zwar nicht so in übung aber dennoch total im eimer und puls war immer so bei 160-190



Ich glaube, das es einigen so geht, das sie KiloJoule mit KiloKalorien verwechseln.

In dem Fall waeren dann 3800kJ = 905kcal
Das hoert sich schon um einiges realistischer an . 
Aber die Messungen sind so oder so meistens ungenau. Ausserdem verbrennt der Koerper noch 2 Stunden nach der Sporteinheit vermehrt Kalorien. 4000 kcal sind meiner Meinung aber nicht an einem Tag machbar XD. Dafuer braeuchte man an die 9 Stunden  (hoechstleistung durchgehen ^^"). Falls es doch machbar sein sollte, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## steam25 (25. April 2009)

aaaaaah! das erklärt natürlich einiges. ok dann kommt das wohl hin. pulsmesser ist ein billiger für 40 mit funk gurt. marke irgendein noname ding von tschibo. hab noch einen anderen hier rumliegen von run tec. welcher nun besser is weissich nicht. aber beide zeigen sehr ähnliche werte beim tragen an. und da ich korrekt alles eingab mit geburtsdatum gewicht und hassunichgesehen sollte es hinhauen so einigermaßen.
ok danke für die info

BTT


----------



## malicom (26. April 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das es einigen so geht, das sie KiloJoule mit KiloKalorien verwechseln.
> 
> In dem Fall waeren dann 3800kJ = 905kcal
> Das hoert sich schon um einiges realistischer an .
> Aber die Messungen sind so oder so meistens ungenau. Ausserdem verbrennt der Koerper noch 2 Stunden nach der Sporteinheit vermehrt Kalorien. 4000 kcal sind meiner Meinung aber nicht an einem Tag machbar XD. Dafuer braeuchte man an die 9 Stunden  (hoechstleistung durchgehen ^^"). Falls es doch machbar sein sollte, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


Sollte eigentlich nur Spaß werden, aber meine Garmin zeigt das schon in Kalorien. Zumindest in der auswertung in dem Garmin Training Center:




Gruss Martin


----------



## S1las (26. April 2009)

malicom schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich nur Spaß werden, aber meine Garmin zeigt das schon in Kalorien. Zumindest in der auswertung in dem Garmin Training Center:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn der Garmin nur Kalorien anzeigen wuerde laege dein Verbrauch viel weiter unter dem von mir vorher beschriebenen 3800kJ . 1000Kalorien ==1kcal ^^". So schluessig hoert sich das nicht an.
Im Schnitt verbrennt man in einer Stunde  2000Kj == 478kcal. Also braeuchtest du wie gesagt zwischen 8-9 Stunden fuer diese Kaolierenanzahl XD. Fuer 2000 alleine braeuchte man im Schnitt schon 4 Stunden und deine Auswertung zeigt, aber nur 1:42:20 h an. Auf solche Berechnungen kann man sich einfach nicht verlassen. 

Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, das du an die 2000kcal an diesem Tag verbraucht hast . Rechne einfach fuer jede Stunde ca 500kcal und dann kommst du fuer deine Ausfahrt auf ungefaehr 2000kcal, was wiederum den Tagesbedarf eines Menschen an KiloKalorien darstellt(natuerlich ist der Tagesbedarf abhaengig von Groesse, Geschlecht, Alter usw^^", vondaher nach oben kann korrigiert werden ;P). Hast also schon ordentlich geschuftet .


----------



## aux-racing (26. April 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Wenn der Garmin nur Kalorien anzeigen wuerde laege dein Verbrauch viel weiter unter dem von mir vorher beschriebenen 3800kJ . 1000Kalorien ==1kcal ^^". So schluessig hoert sich das nicht an.
> Im Schnitt verbrennt man in einer Stunde  2000Kj == 478kcal. Also braeuchtest du wie gesagt zwischen 8-9 Stunden fuer diese Kaolierenanzahl XD. Fuer 2000 alleine braeuchte man im Schnitt schon 4 Stunden und deine Auswertung zeigt, aber nur 1:42:20 h an. Auf solche Berechnungen kann man sich einfach nicht verlassen.
> 
> Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, das du an die 2000kcal an diesem Tag verbraucht hast . Rechne einfach fuer jede Stunde ca 500kcal und dann kommst du fuer deine Ausfahrt auf ungefaehr 2000kcal, was wiederum den Tagesbedarf eines Menschen an KiloKalorien darstellt(natuerlich ist der Tagesbedarf abhaengig von Groesse, Geschlecht, Alter usw^^", vondaher nach oben kann korrigiert werden ;P). Hast also schon ordentlich geschuftet .



denke auch so.
man sollte die elektronikteile nicht allzu ernst nehmen. man kann sich schon danach richten im sinne der gleichmässigkeit , aber genaue werte sind das sicher nicht.
500-600 kilocal sind schon real für die stunde. alles was drüber geht ist schon wettkampftempo denke ich, aber sicher machbar.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2009)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> von meiner tour (67 km/ca. 1200 hm) heute ein panoramabildchen:



DA WAR ICH SCHON!!!!! Das ist die Abfahrt von der Kaiserbuche! Zu schade, dass sie nicht mehr steht. Ich hoffe, du hast dir ein gutes Schnitzel schmecken lassen 

Wenn du Liesl vom Röhrmooserhof kennst, grüß sie mal. Bei ihr war ich nämlich schon 8 mal einquartiert


----------



## RaptorTP (26. April 2009)

geile Cam Funktion !


----------



## steam25 (26. April 2009)

das kann man mit jeder cam machen. eine software fügt anschliessend die bilder zusammen. wenn du magst erklär ich dir auch das wie bereits in PN angesprochen


----------



## wildkater (26. April 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> das kann man mit jeder cam machen. eine software fügt anschliessend die bilder zusammen. wenn du magst erklär ich dir auch das wie bereits in PN angesprochen


Bin auch interessiert...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2009)

Hier mal ein Nachtrag zu meinen Erfahrungen mit Kalorienverbrauch:
Als Beispiel mal dieser Tour vom 20.03.09: 67 km und 1450 hm. Die Gesamtzeit betrug 4:33 Std.. Reine Fahrzeit waren aber nur knapp 4 Std.. Mein Puls bewegte sich durchschnittlich um 132 Schläge. Maximal hatte ich mal 162. Herzfrequenz ist altersbedingt und konditionsbedingt bei jedem anders. Ich bin 37 Jahre und laut letzten Tests ist meine max. HF 187. Der Belastungsbereich dieser Tour lag überwiegend im mittleren Bereich. Für mich war das eine GA 1 runde mit ein paar GA2 Abschnitten. Die Uhr errechnete dann einen Gesamtkalorienverbrauch von 3433 kcal. Bei einer ähnlichen Tour hatte ich nach gut 4 Std. 3700 kcal. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich beim Erbeskopfmarathon bei 65 km und 1600 hm einen Verbrauch von über 4000 kcal. 
Generell sind diese errechneten Werte mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Aber primär geht es mir ja nicht um den Kalorienverbrauch, sondern um die Einhaltung der Trainingsbereiche der verschiedenen Trainingseinheiten, sei es REKOM, GA1, GA2 oder K3. 
Meine Erfahrung decken sich aber mit euren, dass ich bei einer leichten GA1-Stunde so ca. 500-600 kcal verbrauche. Intensivere Einheiten im GA1/2 Bereich liegen bei mir so um die 1000 kcal.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337607]
	
[/URL][/URL]"]

[/URL]  [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337606]
	
[/URL]  [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337605]
	
[/URL]

P.S.: Sorry für die unscharfen Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (26. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Nachtrag zu meinen Erfahrungen mit Kalorienverbrauch:
> Als Beispiel mal dieser Tour vom 20.03.09: 67 km und 1450 hm. Die Gesamtzeit betrug 4:33 Std.. Reine Fahrzeit waren aber nur knapp 4 Std.. Mein Puls bewegte sich durchschnittlich um 132 Schläge. Maximal hatte ich mal 162. Herzfrequenz ist altersbedingt und konditionsbedingt bei jedem anders. Ich bin 37 Jahre und laut letzten Tests ist meine max. HF 187. Der Belastungsbereich dieser Tour lag überwiegend im mittleren Bereich. Für mich war das eine GA 1 runde mit ein paar GA2 Abschnitten. Die Uhr errechnete dann einen Gesamtkalorienverbrauch von 3433 kcal. Bei einer ähnlichen Tour hatte ich nach gut 4 Std. 3700 kcal.
> Letztes Jahr hatte ich beim Erbeskopfmarathon bei 65 km und 1600 hm einen Verbrauch von über 4000 kcal.
> Generell sind diese errechneten Werte mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Aber primär geht es mir ja nicht um den Kalorienverbrauch, sondern um die Einhaltung der Trainingsbereiche der verschiedenen Trainingseinheiten, sei es REKOM, GA1, GA2 oder K3.
> ...


 
Schalte einfach auf "Makro" bei Deiner Cam, dann passiert das nicht. Der Pulsmesser war einfach zu nah an der Kamera...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2009)

Super! Danke hat funktioniert, aber den Beitrag mach ich jetzt nicht mehr neu. Es ging ja auch nur um die Daten.


----------



## 46nos (26. April 2009)

2 Bilder von heute









und mein Bruder mit sein "baumarkt fully"




(bekommt bald ein neues)


----------



## Organspänder (26. April 2009)

Mal ein paar Bilder von der Tour heute.















4 Std. / 92 KM / HM keine Ahnung

Schönen Restsonntag @all


----------



## regenrohr (26. April 2009)

heute auch mal wieder bisschen gefahren (Waldsaumweg, Steinhauer und Tafeltour), km und hm keine Ahnung, erst recht nicht was ich verbrannt habe...






einer der vielen Pfade, hier allerdings mit recht wenigen Wurzeln im Weg:


----------



## fLoOh (26. April 2009)

Schöne bilder die ihr da immer knipst

noch ein schönes rest wochenende


----------



## DuDeN50 (26. April 2009)

Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen...mit etwas komisch platzierten Bäumen xD





..leider nit so schönes Wetter wie bei den meisten anderen Fotos ...^^ ps : Danke für die erklärung wie man große Bilder hochläd xD klappt thx


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2009)

Sind ja mal wieder jede Menge klasse Bilder zusammen gekommen  
Ein bisschen was kann ich auch noch beisteuern  

Bei meiner gestrigen Tour wurden alle Sinne bedient  :

Bin erst mal zur Motocrossstrecke und habe denen beim Training zugeschaut. War ein Höllenlärm  





Anschließend ging´s zur Linden Hülbe. Da steht ein kleiner Pavillon direkt an einem kleinen Teich. Sieht total schön aus 





Vielleicht ist schon mal jemand von euch auf der A7 an den Heidenheimr Kohlplatten vorbeigerauscht und es hat furchtbar gequalmt und gestunken  Hier ist die Ursache: die alte Köhlerei  Wenn man da zu lange stehen bleibt, dann stinkt man für den Rest der Tour wie frisch geräuchert


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Auch bei mir gab's ne schöne Tour heute !
> 
> @mzaskar, dir wird's bestimmt bekannt vorkommen
> 
> ...


 
Ha! Das kenn ich! Da war ich auch schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frogfisch (27. April 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> @Frogfisch:
> 
> wo/wie hoch seit ihr da ungefähr? liegt ja kaum mehr Schnee
> 
> ...



Servus,

war auf ca 1400m, aber wie es in Zell am See aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Die Südhänge sind bei uns derzeit bis ca.1500 m frei


----------



## wildkater (27. April 2009)

frogfisch schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> war auf ca 1400m, aber wie es in zell am see aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> Die südhänge sind bei uns derzeit bis ca.1500 m frei


 danke!


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (27. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sind ja mal wieder jede Menge klasse Bilder zusammen gekommen
> Ein bisschen was kann ich auch noch beisteuern
> 
> Bei meiner gestrigen Tour wurden alle Sinne bedient  :
> ...






Sag mal, hat das alte AMS 125 nen unsichtbaren Ständer, oder wie bleibt das so ohne alles stehen?


----------



## zeKai (27. April 2009)

Die reifen sind wahrscheinlich so breit das es ohne Probleme stehen bleibt.... 
bzw. 
Einfach mit einer Bildbearbeitungssoftware entfernen. Bei dem letzten bild schaut es sogar so aus als wenn das Rad mit dem sattel an einer Stange steht und unten die Stange weg editiert wurde, ist aber denke eher ein falscher eindruck weil man nicht direkt die tiefe der Objekte unterscheiden kann. 

Ich bleibe bei Pixelmanipulation!


----------



## marco_m (27. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ha! Das kenn ich! Da war ich auch schon mal


 
Wow, hät ich jetzt nicht erwartet  !! Und hat's dir gefallen ??


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Sag mal, hat das alte AMS 125 nen unsichtbaren Ständer, oder wie bleibt das so ohne alles stehen?


 
Ein Kaugummi ans Vorderrad und eins ans Hinterrad - fertig   

Zur Not kann man auch ein Stöckchen unter die Kettenstrebe stecken 



marco_m schrieb:


> Wow, hät ich jetzt nicht erwartet  !! Und hat's dir gefallen ??


 
War eine meiner schönsten Touren überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2009)

..bärbel : ...kann man auch mit´m bike auf  die  motocross  strecke - oder ist die gesperrt , wenn da nix los is ????? sieht sehr interessant aus !!! greez , k.


----------



## mk1984 (27. April 2009)

Noch'n paar Bilder.


----------



## biker1967 (27. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wenn man da zu lange stehen bleibt, dann stinkt man für den Rest der Tour wie frisch geräuchert


*Heute gibts geräuchertes Cube.
Du weißt doch: Geräucherte Ware hält länger*


----------



## _adr (27. April 2009)

heute gemütlich 60km durch
die wahner heide
gedreht und einen kleinen abstecher gemacht.





mein ams und das attention von'nem freund.

qualitätsmeckereien gehen an apple. :/


----------



## M-Cube (27. April 2009)




----------



## Cuberider1990 (27. April 2009)

Mein "neues" AMS 09=)
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1151904014&ref=name#/photo.php?pid=425092&id=1151904014


----------



## jmr-biking (27. April 2009)

Cuberider1990 schrieb:


> Mein "neues" AMS 09=)
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1151904014&ref=name#/photo.php?pid=425092&id=1151904014



Ich weiß leider nicht deinen Nutzernamen bzw. das Passwort.


----------



## Cuberider1990 (27. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht deinen Nutzernamen bzw. das Passwort.


ups ja wie lade ich da so schoen die fotos rauf??


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..bärbel : ...kann man auch mit´m bike auf die motocross strecke - oder ist die gesperrt , wenn da nix los is ????? sieht sehr interessant aus !!! greez , k.


 
Muss ich mal fragen, wenn ich das nächste Mal da bin  Auf die Idee bin ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht gekommen  Aber würde bestimmt Spaß machen, da mal drüber zu fahren


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2009)

viel zu anstrengend ... da geht es ja immer bergauf und bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (27. April 2009)

*der Pfänder..mein Hausberg*
Westanfahrt von Hörbranz  5,7 km / 614 Hm
Durchschnittssteigung ca 10,5% 

*los gehts*





*kurze Zeit später*














*die noch verschneiten Berge Vorarlbergs verschwinden im Grau
der Digi-Cam*





*der Abfahrts-Spaß kann beginnen*





*immer laufen lassen*





*Kette Rechts*





*die Randsicherung war auch schon besser*





*mach mal Pause*





*durchs Grüne wieder Heim*










*ganze Tour
20km 760 hm viele cal..
und jede Menge Spaß*


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> viel zu anstrengend ... da geht es ja immer bergauf und bergab


 
Das ist eben nur was für die ganz Harten


----------



## steam25 (27. April 2009)

ich wünsche mir mehr solcher erfahrungsberichte. nicht nur bilder sondern eine kleine geschichte dazu.
können wir das so einführen?


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2009)

@beuze:
Das sieht ja richtig nett da aus  
Ich glaube, wenn mal *schönes Wetter* ist, dann werde ich mich auf mal auf den Weg zum Pfänder machen. Bis jetzt bin ich immer nur durchgefahren


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das ist eben nur was für die ganz Harten



Puuh, dann habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Puuh, dann habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt


 
Ja, jetzt sind wir alle ganz erleichtert


----------



## Hemme (27. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Muss ich mal fragen, wenn ich das nächste Mal da bin  Auf die Idee bin ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht gekommen  Aber würde bestimmt Spaß machen, da mal drüber zu fahren



Bin da mal vor ein paar Jahre mim Bike drauf rumgefahren. Macht aber nicht wirklich Spass. Die Hügel sind dermaßen steil, dass man kaum hoch kommt. Ist halt für Moppeds gemacht und nicht für Muskelkraftradler.
Wenns trocken ist ist die Piste hart wie Beton, wenns nass ist gleich wieder zu schmierig.


----------



## Hemme (27. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist schon mal jemand von euch auf der A7 an den Heidenheimr Kohlplatten vorbeigerauscht und es hat furchtbar gequalmt und gestunken  Hier ist die Ursache: die alte Köhlerei  Wenn man da zu lange stehen bleibt, dann stinkt man für den Rest der Tour wie frisch geräuchert



Bin da grad eben mim Renner dran vorbeigedüst. War aber kein Qualm mehr.


----------



## Hemme (27. April 2009)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Schloss auf der Rennertour am Samstag.
Oder: Mein Rad, mein Garten, mein Haus 



(auf jeden Fall die schlechteste Bildqualität bisher )

Das ist etwas besser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2009)

Schöner Garten 
Wie wär´s mit einem kleinen Grillfest für die liebe Bikergemeinde? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: Dein Renner ist schon ein Superteil  Wahrscheinlich wiegt der nur die Hälfte vom Stereo, oder


----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Bin da mal vor ein paar Jahre mim Bike drauf rumgefahren. Macht aber nicht wirklich Spass. Die Hügel sind dermaßen steil, dass man kaum hoch kommt. Ist halt für Moppeds gemacht und nicht für Muskelkraftradler.
> Wenns trocken ist ist die Piste hart wie Beton, wenns nass ist gleich wieder zu schmierig.


 
Ich dachte mir schon sowas  Vor allem der Table auf der linken Seite wird (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) so steil sein, dass man mit dem Bike gar nicht hoch kommt


----------



## OneZero (28. April 2009)

@beuze
was fuer eine tour!!! da wuerde ich gerne mal mitfahren ...


----------



## mip-zip (28. April 2009)

Meins!!


----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

@ beuze

Schöne Fotos! Bin wie so viele auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike. Solche Wurzelstrecken machen bestimmt Spaß. Kann man das mit nem Hardtail fahren oder braucht man dafür nen Fully?

@ mip-zip

Welches LTD ist das? Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. April 2009)

Sieht mir doch stark nach nem LTD Race aus. Nur dieses hat ne SLX-Kurbel serienmässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strieby (28. April 2009)

/Users/lindastriebing/Desktop/28042009546.jpg

/Users/lindastriebing/Desktop/28042009548.jpg

Und hier unsere neuen Stücke


----------



## strieby (28. April 2009)

oh mist, wie kann ich hier denn Bilder einfügen?so dass ihr die sehen könnt?


----------



## Organspänder (28. April 2009)

Heute zum Feierabend einen kleinen Würfel getroffen!!!


----------



## Organspänder (28. April 2009)

strieby schrieb:


> oh mist, wie kann ich hier denn Bilder einfügen?so dass ihr die sehen könnt?


Bilder hochladen und dann unter dem Bild (BBcode einblenden)anklicken,
geünschte größe aussuchen und in die antwort reinkopieren


----------



## strieby (28. April 2009)

http://img156.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=28042009548.jpg

http://yfrog.com/4c28042009548jx


hier die Prachtstücke


----------



## strieby (28. April 2009)

Danke für die Info


----------



## beuze1 (28. April 2009)

OneZero schrieb:


> @beuze
> was fuer eine tour!!! da wuerde ich gerne mal mitfahren ...



*gerne...*



> Schöne Fotos! Bin wie so viele auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike. Solche Wurzelstrecken machen bestimmt Spaß. Kann man das mit nem Hardtail fahren oder braucht man dafür nen Fully?







*fahren kannst man das auch mit einem Hardtail,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spaß haben wirst aber nur mit einem Fully..*




und zwar Bergab..wie auch Bergauf !!!
.
.


----------



## acid-driver (28. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *fahren kannst man das auch mit einem Hardtail,
> 
> *



ich würde mit nem HT eher links oder rechts vorbeifahren 

aber generell kann man vieles mit nem HT fahren. ich bin auch immer wieder erstaunt, was ein freund von mir mit seinem veranstaltet


----------



## Firefighter (28. April 2009)

wieso über die wurzeln fahren, an der seite ist man doch am schnellsten...


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. April 2009)

Pf, als es mein Stereo noch nicht gab, bin ich das auch ganz easy mitm Hardy gefahrn. Dat geht scho 
Soo...mir war etwas langweilig und ich hab bissl rumgetüftelt und mich mal mit paar color-kes beschäftigt...kommt ganz gut mit dem grüüün


















Kleine fehler sind mir wurscht...Wir sind ja unter uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (28. April 2009)

^Och ja, solch SW/Farb-Bearbeitungen sind doch immer was nettes 

^^Ach Quatsch, das ist eine typische Cityrad-Strecke. *g*
Theoretisch kannst du da auch ungefedert fahren. HT passt sicher schon, Fully is auch okay, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich um Spaß zu haben


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. April 2009)

Firefighter schrieb:


> wieso über die wurzeln fahren, an der seite ist man doch am schnellsten...



1. Vorderrad hoch und drüber
2. Oben siehts enger aus, daher musst wohl auch nen teil drüber... Ansonsten hast natürlich recht  Da is man auch mitm fully schneller..


----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

Nun ja, ich frag mich halt, was ein Hardtail mit Federgabel bei solchen Strecken bringt? Wenn die Antwort entweder Hardtail oder Fully heisst, dann ists doch eigentlich egal ob HT mit oder ohne Federgabel. Ergo könnte man sich das Geld für ne Federgabel beim HT sparen.


----------



## M-Cube (28. April 2009)

Hab endlich die Bilder vom Fahrtechniktraining bekommen:

Abfahrt vom Rosskopf nach Freiburg




Schöne Wurzelpassage




Und noch eins beim Üben (Umsetzten an Spitzkehren)


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. April 2009)

Das zweite sieht doch vom Grund her sehr schön aus 
Das umsetzten musst mal üben wenns bissl steiler is, und wenn du weniger platz hast. dann wirds richtig tricky  Aber gut so! Weiter!


----------



## Long_Island (28. April 2009)




----------



## Long_Island (28. April 2009)

Neues Jahr, neues Bike.... 

I love it.....


----------



## Hemme (28. April 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schöner Garten
> Wie wär´s mit einem kleinen Grillfest für die liebe Bikergemeinde?
> 
> 
> ...



Grillfest ist immer nach der Biketour. Einfach vorbeikommen. Allerdings nicht im Garten auf dem Foto, da laufen immer so viele Touries rum.

PS: danke, und du hast recht, der Renner wiegt wirklich genau halb so viel wie das Stereo, dementsprechend geht das ding Bergauf dass man schon fast bremsen muss.


----------



## Lumbi (28. April 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich frag mich halt, was ein Hardtail mit Federgabel bei solchen Strecken bringt? Wenn die Antwort entweder Hardtail oder Fully heisst, dann ists doch eigentlich egal ob HT mit oder ohne Federgabel. Ergo könnte man sich das Geld für ne Federgabel beim HT sparen.



...nun ja, eigentlich fährt man(n) ja auch sowas nicht im sitzen..., da macht es schon einen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Federgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (28. April 2009)

Long_Island schrieb:


> Neues Jahr, neues Bike....
> 
> I love it.....



Neues Jahr, zwei neue Bikes??

Wegen Hardtail und Fully. Natürlich kann man mit nem HT auch viel Spaß haben. Wenn man allerdings nur so Wurzelpassagen fährt is ein Fully sinnvoller. Und bei nem HT macht ne Federgabel vorne sehr viel Sinn. Sonst musst du alles mit den Armen abfangen. Hinten geht das noch besser die Schläge mit dem Körper abzufangen, aber ne Starrgabel vorne geht ziemlich übel auf die Arme,was nicht heißt, dass man unbedingt ne Gabel vorne braucht. Meine Meinung, ich hab mit meinem HT viel Spaß und bin sehr glücklich und zufrieden damit, trotzdem gibts Momente, wo ich mir ein Fully wünsch.


----------



## sun30 (28. April 2009)

Is vielleicht ne naive Ansicht, aber wenn man bei sowas eh aus dem Sattel geht ists doch eigentlich egal, ob Hinterrad Federung oder nicht?


----------



## Hemme (28. April 2009)

Heute beim Biketreff die noBrakes CubeGroup.
vlnr: Stereo, Aim, AMS125, Reaction





Und hier eine neue Reifencreation: 
der noBrakes *ÖkoNic* (invented and licensed by LinusB)
Mit biologisch abbaubarer Lauffläche!!




Guts Nächtle...


----------



## Long_Island (28. April 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Neues Jahr, zwei neue Bikes??



genau, nur nicht beide mir... 

Das Elite HPC 08 links gehört dem Kollegen, das Reaction ist mir.... Haben es aber gleichzeitig gekauft, konnte ihn von Cube überzeugen....


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *gerne...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die rechte Spur geht doch gut.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2009)

Grundposition auf dem Bike, Bremsen auf und drüber bügeln. Nicht denken - fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (29. April 2009)

Wer denkt ist schon zu langsam


----------



## regenrohr (29. April 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *fahren kannst man das auch mit einem Hardtail,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also abgesehen davon, dass das Reaction Geräusche von sich gibt, bin ich der Ansicht, das da kaum Unterschiede zu einem Fully sein werden, abgesehen von der Geschwindigkeit und denken sollte man bei solchen Abfahrten eh' nicht, zum Halten kommt man immer, egal wie. Und ganz Harte können ja mit Pop-Lock da runter fahren...


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. April 2009)

bonjour 
so ich war jetz ne woche in frankreich, bei schüleraustausch, und hatte jetz ne menge zu lesen ...

meine ergebnisse: die franzosen fahren hauptsächlich französische autos, des ist funny 
aber auch der mountainbikesport wird dort ganz rege betrieben !! ich hab nicht viele zu gesicht bekommen, da die ja alle in den geilen wäldern dort rumgeistern, aber ich hab mal ein cube attention gesehen !!!, lapierre ist natürlich auch sehr beliebt, davon sah ich mehrere, das geilste war ein cannondale mit lefty !!!

@sun30, du fährst noch nicht allzu lange stimmts ??? aber das was du bisher gesagt hast war eher ein bisschen quatsch, denn man entscheidet sich entweder für ein hardtail (mit federgabel) oder fully (je nach federweg), ein ht ohne federgabel hab ich bisher noch selten gesehen, wäre auch vollkommener schei*s, weil du ausflippst weil deine arme anfangen zu kribbeln (ich kenne das von meiner alten gabel die kaputt ist und gar nicht mehr federt) - zu fullys, du sagtest, dass wenn man sowiso aufsteht, man doch gar keinen dämpfer braucht, das stimmt nicht, das war mal so bei den allerersten fullys, aber die heutigen systeme dämpft es doch genauso wenn man steht, beim hardtail, musst du sonst alles mit den beinen machen, und ich hatte immer probleme mit meinen schuhen, die ne ganz harte sohle haben, auf dem pedal zu bleiben, wenn es mal solche wurzelpassagen gibt.
dann kann man das ganze noch ausweiten, wenn man über die verschiedenenlängen vom federwegen disskutiert 

du wirst mit der zeit und der erfahrung deine einstellung überdenken ...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2009)

Du solltest mit der Zeit und deiner Erfahrung auch mal die Groß- und Kleinschreibung überdenken. 
Die Fangemeinde der Starrbikes ist immer noch sehr groß. Und bis vor einiger Zeit wurden Starrgabel noch im Profi-Bereich bei XC-Wolrdcups usw. eingesetzt. 
Ich überlege mir auch zur Zeit ein Starrbike aufzubauen für leichte Waldstrecken und den Grundlagenausdauerbereich. Besitze noch ein altes Starrbike aus den Neunzigern. Das ist ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl.

Und um das Thema Wurzelpassage zu beenden: Da kommt jeder drüber, ob Starrbike, Hardtail oder Fully. Die Fahrtechnik ist das entscheidende.


----------



## biker1967 (29. April 2009)

@jmr-biking: Wenn du das Teil aufbaust, beachte bitte die max. Reifenbreite wg. Dämpfung.


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. April 2009)

@jmr-biking, hehe ich weis schon, ich schreib ALLES klein  ich glaub man verstehts trozdem, ich hab nämlich keine lust mir das umzugewöhnen ...

und ein starrbike ... naja jedem das seine, so gelegentlich ganz cool, für die dauer, zu starr


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> @jmr-biking: Wenn du das Teil aufbaust, beachte bitte die max. Reifenbreite wg. Dämpfung.



Ich dachte da eher an sowas:




aber einen aktuelleren Cube Rahmen und Scheibenbremsen.

Wenn ich richtig Spaß daran bekommen, dann wird es sowas:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/222576]
	
[/URL]

Hier gibt`s ein extra Star(r)-Bike Forum, was sich mit solchen Bikes beschäftigt. Dämpfung ist zweitrangig. Das übernehmen dann Arme und Beine. 
Aber erstmal müssen 2 Bikes weg, damit ich ein neues Aufbauen kann.


----------



## Bierschinken (29. April 2009)

jedem das seine, aber wer sich auskennt weis das der negativ-federweg (sag) das rad am boden hält.
dh., vorder und hinterrad fangen nicht nur stöße ab sondern federn bei schlaglöchern auch aus.
das bedeutet wesentlich bessere kontrolle übers bike.
wer nicht mit schrittgeschwindigkeit unterwegs sein will und eben nicht wegen mangelnden bodenkontakt aus der kurve getragen werden möchte der möge sich für ein fully entscheiden 

ich schreib auch nur klein...und man kanns dennoch lesen...wahnsinn


----------



## Racer87 (29. April 2009)

Bierschinken schrieb:


> jedem das seine, aber wer sich auskennt weis das der negativ-federweg (sag) das rad am boden hält.
> dh., vorder und hinterrad fangen nicht nur stöße ab sondern federn bei schlaglöchern auch aus.
> das bedeutet wesentlich bessere kontrolle übers bike.
> wer nicht mit schrittgeschwindigkeit unterwegs sein will und eben nicht wegen mangelnden bodenkontakt aus der kurve getragen werden möchte der möge sich für ein fully entscheiden
> ...



Hört doch endlich auf mit der schwachsinnigen Diskussion, ob Fully oder Hardtail. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass Julien Absalon mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit unterwegs ist. Und trotzdem hätte er bei nem DH Rennen keine Chancen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. April 2009)

Was stelltn ihr euch so an?
Fully bringt Kontrolle, Komfort, Bremskraft. Hardtail bringt vorallem Feedback. Heiß im Klartext: Das Fully lässt sich leichgter fahren., weil man vom untergrund weniger mitbekommt, und sich alles easy fahren lässt. außerdem kann man dadurch, das mit SAG und Hub für bodenkontakt gesorgt is lässt sich das rad auch gleichmäßig und somit stärker und kontrollierter bremsen. Ende. Hardy bringt dir ne rückmeldung von grund. sprich du überschätzt dich nicht. Mit spaß hgat das nix zu tun. das meine Lieben is die sache wie mans fährt, und das hängt von jedem selbst ab 
Und von wegen starrbike=langsam...Also ich war grad nightriden, und mein gefährte war mitm starrbike unterwegs. was soll ich sagen. regen, nebel, nass, 40km, 1200hm, TRAILS, und dunkel. Und er war trotzdem nich langsamer als manch anderer mit nem fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (30. April 2009)

Genau so ist es, Andi!!! So und jetzt könnten wir doch das labern mal wieder lassen und Bilder zeigen, sonst wird Beuze böse....

Hier mal wieder was von mir:




Das Rennrad ist noch ganz neu.









Ich weiß, is kein MTB, aber auch ein Cube.


----------



## CubeAms125 (30. April 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, das das erst mal für ein paar Monate das letze Mal ist, dass ich die Regenkluft auspacken musste 




Ansonsten wars mal wieder eine schöne Tour durch den Taunus




Mit ein paar tierischen Zuschauern








Und einer Menge Matsch, auch wenns nur ansatzweise auf dem Foto rüberkommt




Fazit nach 2 Stunden: Dreckig aber glücklich


----------



## Dommes84 (30. April 2009)

Hier mal ein Paar neue Bilder von meinem Stereo.
Zwar nicht in Action dafür mit einigen neuen Teilen.


----------



## mk1984 (30. April 2009)

Mal  Pics von mir, von der heutigen Tour! 









Ich sags euch, herunten bei uns im Tal Sonnenschein wie sonst was und richtig warm, aber da oben am Enzian ist so ein verdammter Nebel und kalt ist es. 

Sichtweite teilweise unter 10 Meter


----------



## ratko (30. April 2009)

@Dommes84

Bist Du mit Deinem Phenom Sattel zufrieden? Welche Breite ist es? 
Finde die Teile optisch sehr gelungen, werde mir vermutlich auch einen holen.

Gruß


----------



## Schelle (30. April 2009)

@ratko
143 mm breit (gel143). Ich habe den gleichen Sattel, für mich als Scharmbeinsitzer top. Vor allem die gepolsterte Sattelspitze macht sich bei steilen Anstiegen bemerkbar...


----------



## wildkater (30. April 2009)

Der Phenom ist ja hinten zweigeteilt - auf dem Stereo für mich undenkbar: da bleibt ja immer mit der Baggy hängen 
Stört Euch das nicht?

Ansonsten übrigens sehr hübsches Bike!


----------



## faufaeu (30. April 2009)

Mein neues CUBE AMS CC... schwärm!


----------



## stereotom (1. Mai 2009)

@Dommes84

Woher hast du denn die roten Adapter deiner Bremszangen her? Waren die schon so an deinem Stereo dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msdk74 (1. Mai 2009)

Alt aber bezahlt...........


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2009)

Ich fand das früher auch immer schick  Viel Spass damit


----------



## picard2893 (1. Mai 2009)

Alt muss auch nicht schlecht sein, oder schlechter als heute. Hab einen Biker getrofffen, der mit einem 10 Jahre alten Bike unterwegs war, mit einem Marathonracer, der ne XTR Ausstattung hatte. Die ist wesentlich stabiler und unanfälliger als die neuen Versionen...


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2009)

..is eh ein irrglaube , dass man jedes jahr das neuste modell haben muss... finde ein bike , dass ich vor 8 jahren gut händeln konnte , auch heute gut . warum auch nicht .. dieser neu, neu , besser , schneller- wahn ist furchtbar ... braucht kein mensch ...


@fau feau : sehr schönes bike !!!


----------



## LiNgOtT (1. Mai 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Dhünntalsperre-Tour nahe Burscheid.
Erstmal nichts wildes... Evtl. am Sonntag neue Fotos mit ein bisschen mehr Action


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Mai 2009)

Das erste 09er Stereo das ich in freier Wildbahn sehe, schaut gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. Mai 2009)

@LiNgOt
Schönes Stereo 


*Habe mit Entsetzen festgestellt, dass die Zahl der Bilder mit Cubes unterm Kruzifix in letzter Zeit dramatisch abgenommen hat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Um das sakrale Ambiente wieder etwas anzuheben, bin ich heute nach Kleinkuchen und Nietheim geradelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und habe getan, was getan werden musste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## JuergenM. (1. Mai 2009)

Find ich klasse dass sich jemand um die Segnung der Cube´s kümmert. Das zweite hat wohl gleich eine ganz persönliche Segnung von oben bekommen!? Oder warum ist dass so eingebeult.

@lingott, schönes Stereo, ich könnte Tränen in den Augen bekommen


----------



## rip74 (1. Mai 2009)

ein aufziehendes gewitter ließ die tour hier enden:


----------



## barbarissima (1. Mai 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Find ich klasse dass sich jemand um die Segnung der Cube´s kümmert. Das zweite hat wohl gleich eine ganz persönliche Segnung von oben bekommen!? Oder warum ist dass so eingebeult.
> ...


 
Öhm... das ist mir vorhin gar nicht aufgefallen 

Mann-o-Mann, das muss ja einen ordentlichen Ruck von oben gegeben haben


----------



## LiNgOtT (1. Mai 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das erste 09er Stereo das ich in freier Wildbahn sehe, schaut gut aus...



Hab es dann aber wieder einfangen können


----------



## sigggi (1. Mai 2009)

Mein Neues.


----------



## LiNgOtT (1. Mai 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Mein Neues.



Sehr geil. Habe auch noch ein Reaction aber von 2007.
Was ich übrigens verkaufen möchte.
Aber das 2009er sieht schon um einiges cooler aus...

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (1. Mai 2009)

sigggi schrieb:


> Mein Neues.



So ein Reaction sieht doch immer wieder geil aus. Und fährt sich ebenso.


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (1. Mai 2009)

Hi 
Hier ist mein Cube Bike!!


----------



## sun30 (1. Mai 2009)

@ siggi, schönes Bike! Das Oberrohr fällt sehr stark nach hinten ab find ich, fast wie bei nem Fully. Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin gestern schon sehr früh los, um meine längere Vormittagstour (Asphalt-Grundausdauer über die Zeit) zu machen. Blöderweise vergessen, hier und da Bilder zu machen...

Na ja, ging von Cottbus über Burg (Spreewald) nach Beeskow, von da durch das Schlaubetal (für Waldstrecken war leider keine Zeit  ) nach Guben, dann die Neiße entlang nach Forst und dann wieder nach CB. Wollte eigentlich noch ein Stück mehr fahren, aber ging irgendwie nicht mehr. Ich bin 5 Uhr los und war 12:30 nach 178km, vielleicht 300Hm und kleineren Pausen wieder zu Hause. Geplant waren 220km, aber die Zeit hat durch den Gegenwind nicht mehr gereicht. Angeblich sollte der 1.Mai ja bewölkt
sein, aber die Sonne tat dann ihr übriges. 

Frage: Wieviel kcal habe ich bei 6,5 Fahrt und etwa 80-85% Leistung verbraucht? Sind 350kcal pro Stunde realistisch? Wären ja dann ca. 2000kcal für die Tour...
Noch interessanter wäre ja zu wissen, wieviel Electrolyte verbraucht wurden...ich denke mal daran hat es am Ende trotz ein paar Prisen Salz in den Trinkflaschen gemangelt.


Achso, das Belohnungsbier gabs dann Abends auf ner Feier...


----------



## mk1984 (2. Mai 2009)




----------



## MortyMontana (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits!
Seit 24h meine neue Liebe:




Rest der Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum oder hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345650&page=20

Die Edith sagt: ist ein *The One mit XT-Ausstattung* (gibt es so nicht zu kaufen)


----------



## Groudon (2. Mai 2009)

das ist doch das TheOne Modell ... wieos hat das ne XT und keene XTR Kurbel wie auf der HP?


----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2009)

sieht eher aus wie ein R1


----------



## Groudon (2. Mai 2009)

und wie kann man ein R1 in der Farbe bekommen? Die ist doch nur dem The One vorbehalten.


----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2009)

â¬dit: sorry white mit red verwechselt. beim R1 mÃ¼ssten theoretisch auch sram komponenten verbaut sein...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2009)

Er schreibt doch, dass es ein The One mit XT-Ausstattung ist. Dann hat es der Händler halt umgebaut. Vielleicht auch nach dem Willen von Morty Montana. Oder er hat es schon vorher auf XT umgebaut und es dann günstiger zum Verkauf in seinem Laden stehen gehabt.


----------



## sigggi (2. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @ siggi, schönes Bike! Das Oberrohr fällt sehr stark nach hinten ab find ich, fast wie bei nem Fully. Welche Rahmengröße ist das?



16 Zoll. Ist gerade so unterste Grenze für mich, Sattelstütze ist fast voll draussen. 18 Zoll war mir zu gross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortyMontana (2. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch, dass es ein The One mit XT-Ausstattung ist. Dann hat es der Händler halt umgebaut. Vielleicht auch nach dem Willen von Morty Montana...



Korrekt! Ich liess es auf XT umbauen. Den Umbau musste ich nicht bezahlen und die XT-Komponenten sind ja bekanntlich einiges günstiger als XTR. Für mich hat der Mehrpreis von XTR die "Mehrleistung" nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## sun30 (2. Mai 2009)

Darf ich fragen was du bezahlt hast, Morty? Auch wenn deine Bestellung aufgrund der Lieferzeit nen halbes Jahr her ist.


----------



## Groudon (2. Mai 2009)

und hat der Händler das eingesparrte Geld dadurch an dich weitergegeben? Also, hast du dann weniger bezahlt für die XT Komponenten als mit den XTR Komponenten?


----------



## MortyMontana (2. Mai 2009)

@sun30: ich wäre froh wenn du den Preis mit meinem Händler ausmachen könntest. Kannst mir ne PN schreiben.

@Groudon: Ja klar  habs nicht geschrieben, weil das für mich klar war. Ich weiss nicht ob das andere Händler auch machen, aber ich finds sehr kundenfreundlich und darum werde ich auch wieder bei ihm das nächste Bike kaufen.


----------



## sun30 (2. Mai 2009)

@Morty, PN ist raus. Auf jeden Fall nen cooles Bike, egal welcher Preis!


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Mai 2009)

so jetz mal zu deinem baby !!! 

also mir gefällt es verdammt nochmal schei*sgut !!! 
allgemein ist mir zwar ein bisschen zu viel weiß drin (ne schwarze gabel und schwarzer vorbau würde da glaub ich viel helfen)
(auch könnt ich mir anstatt der weißen wippe eine grüne oder schwarze besser vorstellen, da das grün in natura doch nich so schön rüberkommt, und zu wenig grün drin is )
sattel + vorbau find ich auch nicht ganz optimal  die aufschrift am oberrohr gefällt mir bei allen 09 modellen nicht ...

aber der lack ist echt superschön !! besonders die kleinen details


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-type (2. Mai 2009)

Heute im alten Steinbruch.......


----------



## regenrohr (2. Mai 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Aber das 2009er sieht schon um einiges cooler aus...



abgesehen das es noch mehr mit Stickern zugeklebt ist, doch wie das Alte, abgesehen von dem blau-rot-schwarzen Sattel der jetzt nur noch schwarz-rot ist


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Mai 2009)

aaaaaaaaalso, ich hatte grad bock, mir das geile ams125 so zu richten wie ich es will:

hab dem bike nun eine schwarze gabel & nen schwarzen vorbau, sowie eine grüne wippe verpasst, ich muss sagen, es gefällt mir tatsächlich besser !








das untere nochmal zum vergleich


----------



## sun30 (2. Mai 2009)

Hey, coole Arbeit! Das mit der grünen Wippe gefällt mir. Ich find auch, dass die weisse Wippe zu stark hervorsticht. Aber ist natürlich Gemackssache.


----------



## marco_m (2. Mai 2009)

So bei mir waren es heute "etwas" weniger Treppen da mir meine Hüfte seit der letzten Tour "etwas" Probleme bereitet ... ach ja und Petrus war mir heute auch nicht treu !! Kam zu Hause an wie ein nasser Pudel ...


----------



## beuze1 (2. Mai 2009)

was für ein Wetter, Regen Sonne  Regen Sonne  Regen Sonne  Regen Sonne

Aber zwischen zwei Regenschauern schnell mal zum Pfänder..
*der Pfänder..mein Hausberg
Westanfahrt von Hörbranz 5,7 km / 614 Hm
Durchschnittssteigung ca 10,5% *

*über die Bahn nach Lochau..*








*der Startplatz..Salvatorkolleg Lochau-Hörbranz*




*wo ich am Montag noch alleine war *




*sah es heut sooo aus..  *




*nach 90min. ist schon wieder alles vorbei..und es kommt wieder Regen..*




19km  820hm 1:30Fahrzeit
.
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2009)

Mhm. Naja, hauptsache etwas 
Ich kann wegen diverser Veranstalltungen und Verletzung bis minimum Di nicht mehr fahren. Das ärgert mich so dermaßen!
Die grüne Wippe hat ich mir auch shon gedacht, und sie gefällt


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. Mai 2009)

^^
Neonfarben, oh Gott, die sind doch hoffendlich nicht wieder in. Dachte sowas würde nie nie wieder kommen. Aber okay in dem Umfang noch okay, nur mehr Grün nichtmehr ran! Muss mich aber anschließen, schwarze Komponenten wären auch was. Aber was solls, über die Austattung kann hier keiner meckern und dank Neon kacheln sie dich wenigstens nich gleich um, irgend nen Vorteil muss die Farbe ja haben 

Bilder von den Touren gibt es nicht, da die Daten alles sagen 2 Touren, 115km und bin selber beindruckt 125hm *g*

Dafür gab es neue Griffe, man muss ja mal die Wirtschaft massiv unterstützen


----------



## beuze1 (2. Mai 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 115km und bin selber beindruckt 125hm



bei den hm,s kommts wirklich auf jedes gramm an 
.


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. Mai 2009)

spam

Na logisch, vorallem wenn man bedenkt das die "hm" eh nur durch Brücken entstanden sind. Doch zwar gibts hier keine Berge, doch auchschon seit fast 3 Wochen kein einigen Tropfen Regen...Klasse Gegend, ein Paradies für Schönwetterfehrer die den Gegenwind lieben, kurz Brandenburg. 
In dem Zusammenhang auch Gruß an inkespurfahrer, klasse Kilometerleistung!  
Doch macht da nich langsam ehr nen Renn- oder Crossrad sinn?

Spam ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (3. Mai 2009)

@hillkiller: na die Kondi soll doch auf dem Bike trainiert werden, mit dem ich auch mal nen Marathon fahren will. Mit nem Rennrad kommst Du bei gleichem Kalorienverbrauch bestimmt 40-50 km weiter..dafür habe ich mit meim AMS jederzeit die Option abseits der Wege zu fahren..ein Bike für (fast) alles!

Es gibt Rennradler, die fahren nur 27er Schnitt...

@mk1984 und s-type: Eure Bilder machen echt Laune und lassen Träumen...

@beuze: Der Mondeo Turnier hat doch nen langen Kofferraum, wenn Du die Sitze umklappst. Wieso legst Du das Bike nicht rein??? 

Ich habe mein altes Hardtail selbst in nen Nissan Micra bekommen ohne irgendwas auseinander zu nehmen bzw. ohne irgendwelcher Schäden..

(Bin halt kein Freund von externen Transportlösungen)


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Mai 2009)

bei mir (also 500hm und mehr) sind 27 je nach tour mit dem rennrad noch sehr legitim. und ich trainiere auch mit dem rennrad, aber FÜRS Bike. Glaub mir mit dem RR bekommst nochmal ne ganz andere power!


----------



## gooni11 (3. Mai 2009)

> und ich trainiere auch mit dem rennrad, aber FÜRS Bike. Glaub mir mit dem RR bekommst nochmal ne ganz andere power!



Ohh ja...da hat er Recht..!
mfg


----------



## PeterR (3. Mai 2009)

Mal ein paar Bilder von unserer gestrigen Tour im Allgäu. Von Roßhaupten über Hopfen am See um den Beichelstein.

Auf der Burgruine Hopfen





hier auf dem Beichelstein









...und einen hatten wir zurücklassen müssen...





Nette Grüße
Peter


----------



## Lumbi (3. Mai 2009)

von heute morgen...





schönes Wochenende noch allen.


----------



## lolo-bike (3. Mai 2009)

heisst zwar vogesenblick, allerdings war es zu diesig um diese auch zu sehen


----------



## the donkey (3. Mai 2009)

Hier meins von heute


----------



## sun30 (3. Mai 2009)

Ist das ne Fox Gabel?! Die Sattelstützen scheinen ja beim Acid recht lang zu sein oder ist das getunt?


----------



## picard2893 (3. Mai 2009)

So, ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs, diesmal die Koblenz-Tour. 
Von Bonn nach Koblenz sind es mit dem Rad etwa 75 km, macht aber zum Ende hin kaum Spass,
da man im letzten Drittel praktisch nur Industriegebiet um sich herum hat, viel Glasscherben,
keine Sicht zum Rhein und kaum befahrbare Radwege. 

Hab mal eine kleine Fotostrecke angelegt, mit Panoramabildern:

Blick auf Unkel, nahe Linz am Rhein...





Die Brücke von Remagen...naja, was davon übrig geblieben ist...





Die Ahr am Burg Rheineck in Brohl...





Blick auf die "Gebirgsketten des Rheins"...





ich...etwas k.o.





nur noch wenige Kilometer bis Koblenz...





Blick auf Ehrenbreitstein...





Koblenz und das deutsche Eck...









ab nach Hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (3. Mai 2009)

Ja das ist eine Fox Terralogic
Die Stütze ist eine Thomson Elite 367mm
wird aber demnächst gegen eine Estaon EC 90 getauscht
Bike ist so aufgebaut worden, war ein Frameset


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2009)

PeterR schrieb:


> ...und einen hatten wir zurücklassen müssen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hemme (3. Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder habt ihr gemacht über woende




linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @hillkiller: na die Kondi soll doch auf dem Bike trainiert werden, mit dem ich auch mal nen Marathon fahren will. Mit nem Rennrad kommst Du bei gleichem Kalorienverbrauch bestimmt 40-50 km weiter..dafür habe ich mit meim AMS jederzeit die Option abseits der Wege zu fahren..ein Bike für (fast) alles!
> 
> Es gibt Rennradler, die fahren nur 27er Schnitt...



Ich kann dir Strecken zeigen, da musst du echt nen guten Tag erwischen, wenn du nen 27er Schnitt erreichen willst mim Renner.


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von unserer heutigen Sonntags-Tour:

Los gings erstmal mit der Eifelquerbahn von Hohenfels nach Daun. Mit dem Ding wollte ich schon immer mal fahren. 



 



Start war dann der alte Bahnhof in Daun. Zuerst gings zum Warmfahren über den Maare-Mosel-Radweg. Abstecher waren kleine Trails rund um das Dürre Maar und Holzmaar.





Weiter gings recht zügig nach Manderscheid zum Aussichtpunkt Belvedere oberhalb der Manderscheider Burgen. Dort kurze Pause mit Müsliriegel damit genug Kraft für den Lieserpfad da ist.



 



Der Lieserpfad, er gehört angeblich zu den schönsten Wanderwegen Deutschlands. Mit dem Bike machts doppelt Spaß und man hat immer ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Kein Wunder bei diesen Trails.



 



Am Ende des Pfades gabs noch ein Stück Kuchen am Gemündener Maar. Zurück wollten wir eigentlich wieder mit der Bahn. Aber mit dem Bike ist es doch schöner.


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2009)

*Ich bin heute von Hindelang zur Schwarzberghütte gefahren *

*War eine sehr gemütliche Tour *




*...und eine wunderschöne Landschaft *




*...aber oben angekommen, wurde das Wetter schlechter*


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>



hey cool. son ding hab ich in 1:87 als modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. Mai 2009)

Bei uns gibt`s die noch in echt als Touristenattraktion.  Fährt jeden Tag im Sommer. Eigentlich ne coole Sache um schnell ohne Auto woanders hin in unserer Region zu kommen. Haben das heute mal getestet. www.eifelquerbahn.de


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

ich seh schon, ich muss mal zu dir in die eifel zu kommen.


----------



## Hemme (3. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich bin heute von Hindelang zur Schwarzberghütte gefahren *
> 
> 
> *...aber oben angekommen, wurde das Wetter schlechter*



Bärbel, war nicht noch zu viel Schnee oben?


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Bärbel, war nicht noch zu viel Schnee oben?


 
Der Weg zur Schwarzberghütte war frei  Den haben die sicher geräumt, damit der Wirt was verdienen kann  Der Weg, den ich danach weiter fahren wollte war aber noch nicht wieder befahrbar


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2009)

Mit Schnee kann ich auch noch dienen  

schattiges Plätzchen auf ca 1200m 





Zu Fuss von Andermatt nach Göschenen immer an der Reuss entlang


----------



## Lostpilot (3. Mai 2009)

Am Freitag war ich in Pfronten/Allgäu touren. Traumhaftes Wetter in schicker Gegend und dazu fliessender Schweiss. Wundervoll!

Auf den Berg im Hintergrund wollten wir hoch (Breitenberg).





Aber das war nicht möglich, weil...






Nach der Arbeit mit 45km und 1400hm schlemmten wir noch etwas im Eiscafe 






Pfronten, wir kommen wieder!!


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

hattest du den sattel zum testen drauf?


----------



## Lostpilot (3. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hattest du den sattel zum testen drauf?



Deinen Augen entgeht auch nichts  Ja, bin gerade am experimentieren mit diversen Sättel.


----------



## regenrohr (3. Mai 2009)

Heute mal u.a. den Schluchtenpfad gefahren, schöner Wanderweg [bester 2007], anspruchsvolle Pfade und klasse Aussicht (und das im Saarland). Bild vom Rad gibts keins, da die Natur doch besser ist....


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

Lostpilot schrieb:


> Deinen Augen entgeht auch nichts  Ja, bin gerade am experimentieren mit diversen Sättel.




sehr kulanter händler. ich musste 100km fahren, damit ich einen gefunden hatte, der mich mal ein paar sättel hat testen lassen. habe dann auch einen gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (3. Mai 2009)

Gude.

So, wir waren mit paar Leuten die Woche am Bodensee. Hab en paar Bilder mitgebracht 
Leider war das Wetter Sch****  Naja, mer kann halt net alles haben?!
Montags angekommen in Bregenz, ging es Leider mit der Pfänderbahn Hoch. Runter ging es dann mim Radl 
Wo ich dann mit Tempo 74 einen Audi A6 gejagt habe 
Wenn der fahrer des Audis auch hier online ist? Es tut mir Leid das ich dich überholt habe aber wer Bremst verliert 
Mittwochs bin ich dann nochma mim Zug nach Bregenz und habe dann den aufstieg zum Pfänder über Fluh gemacht. 7,5 km und 611 Hm in 1:15.
Wetter war so Sch**** das ich dann zwecks Nässe und Kälte mit der Pfänderbahn Runter bin. Schnee gab es dann auch noch, foto reiche ich nach muß erstma rausfinden wie ich das Bild vom neuen Handy auf den Lapi bekomme  








1.Mai war das Wetter dann mal Super und wir hatten viel Spass am Bodensee 







Achja, zu meinem Riss im Sattelrohr?! Wenn ein Rahmen verfügbar ist werde ich einen neuen bekommen 

So, das wärs auch mal wieder von mir!!!

Gruß Volki


----------



## Organspänder (3. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöne Touren und Fotos habt ihr da alle gemacht
konnte leider nicht da ich arbeiten musste
und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2009)

Kein Wunder, die Autobahn war so voll  Wenn alle ins Allgäu gepilgert sind ...


----------



## volki3 (3. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, die Autobahn war so voll  Wenn alle ins Allgäu gepilgert sind ...




Also, wir sind über 6 Stunden mit der Bahn gefahren. Ist auf jeden Fall schöner zu Reisen und mer kann das ein oder andere Weizen Trinken


----------



## JohnnieCope (4. Mai 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Heute mal u.a. den Schluchtenpfad gefahren, schöner Wanderweg [bester 2007], anspruchsvolle Pfade und klasse Aussicht (und das im Saarland). Bild vom Rad gibts keins, da die Natur doch besser ist....



Klasse! Kann ich den komplett mit dem MTB Fahren? Mehr Bilder bitte!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich seh schon, ich muss mal zu dir in die eifel zu kommen.



Jep, die Eifel ist biketechnisch gesehen immer eine Reise wert. Die Berge sind zwar maximal nur 600-750 m hoch, aber müde machen kann man sich trotzdem. 

Aber Haltern am See mit dem Naturpark scheint auch ne schöne Gegend zu sein, oder?


----------



## Dommes84 (4. Mai 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> @Dommes84
> 
> Woher hast du denn die roten Adapter deiner Bremszangen her? Waren die schon so an deinem Stereo dort?


 
Jo, die warn schon beim Kauf dran.


@ratko Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Phenom. Der Fizik ging garnicht mehr, bei dem schliefen mir nach längerer Zeit immer gewisse Körperstellen ein.


----------



## DeLocke (4. Mai 2009)

JohnnieCope schrieb:


> Klasse! Kann ich den komplett mit dem MTB Fahren? Mehr Bilder bitte!



Hey bin auch aus dem Saarland, wo ist denn dieser Schluchtenpfad?


----------



## JohnnieCope (4. Mai 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Heute mal u.a. den Schluchtenpfad gefahren



Das ist ein Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (4. Mai 2009)

JohnnieCope schrieb:


> Das ist ein Link



OK, habs jetzt auch gesehen. Danke!


----------



## regenrohr (4. Mai 2009)

JohnnieCope schrieb:


> Klasse! Kann ich den komplett mit dem MTB Fahren? Mehr Bilder bitte!



Komplett fahren ist sicherlich möglich, ich musste bei den Treppen aber absteigen und das Rad hochtragen. Im Wanderführer ist der weg als schwer eingestuft, wegen der Steigungen und steilen Passagen sowie teilweise technisch anspruchsvoll, aber mit klasse Abfahrten...


----------



## beuze1 (4. Mai 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @beuze: Der Mondeo Turnier hat doch nen langen Kofferraum, wenn Du die Sitze umklappst. Wieso legst Du das Bike nicht rein???
> 
> Ich habe mein altes Hardtail selbst in nen Nissan Micra bekommen ohne irgendwas auseinander zu nehmen bzw. ohne irgendwelcher Schäden..
> 
> (Bin halt kein Freund von externen Transportlösungen)











*warum sollte ich mir ein total verdrecktes Bike,
nach der Tour ins Auto legen..*


----------



## barbarissima (4. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *warum sollte ich mir ein total verdrecktes Bike,*
> *nach der Tour ins Auto legen..*


 
Da haste recht  So gut kann man den Kofferraum gar nicht mit Decken auslegen, dass nicht irgendwas hängen bleibt. Und abgesehen davon sehe ich auch immer aus wie S*u, bis ich das Bike endlich in den Kofferraum gehieft habe  
In sechs Wochen habe ich auch endlich ein Auto mit Außentransportlösung


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Mai 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Komplett fahren ist sicherlich möglich, ich musste bei den Treppen aber absteigen und das Rad hochtragen. Im Wanderführer ist der weg als schwer eingestuft, wegen der Steigungen und steilen Passagen sowie teilweise technisch anspruchsvoll, aber mit klasse Abfahrten...



Also an drei Stellen ist der Weg nicht fahrbar  mach aber trotzdem Laune  die schönste Ecke ist in Rissental, ist nur ein Katzensprung von mir und vor allem kann man dann noch den Lückner mit nehmen.


----------



## eve- (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

für einigenTagen hat jemand hier im Cube Forum ein Bild von rot/schwarzen MTB Schuhen gepostet. Ziemlich coole Teile.

Find das nich mehr, falls jemand weiss was ich meine bitte PN.

Sorry for off topic .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jep, die Eifel ist biketechnisch gesehen immer eine Reise wert. Die Berge sind zwar maximal nur 600-750 m hoch, aber müde machen kann man sich trotzdem.
> 
> Aber Haltern am See mit dem Naturpark scheint auch ne schöne Gegend zu sein, oder?



komm doch mal vorbei. hier gibts sehr viel schöne gegend + trails  und in die eifel komme ich dann auch mal


----------



## beuze1 (4. Mai 2009)

eve- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für einigenTagen hat jemand hier im Cube Forum ein Bild von rot/schwarzen MTB Schuhen gepostet. Ziemlich coole Teile.
> 
> ...



ich glaube das war....mzaskar
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=67522


----------



## regenrohr (4. Mai 2009)

Zum "Abend" mal Tafeltour und Bergener gefahren...













Dämon schrieb:


> Also an drei Stellen ist der Weg nicht fahrbar  mach aber trotzdem Laune  die schönste Ecke ist in Rissental, ist nur ein Katzensprung von mir und vor allem kann man dann noch den Lückner mit nehmen.



oder den Opig-Grät-Weg, ist dem Schluchtenpfad ja sehr ähnlich und liegt ebenfalls sehr nahe....


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich glaube das war....mzaskar
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=67522



Das müssten dann diese gewesen sein





http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/pr...=3081&osCsid=847b0b026ff771de61f005cc282ba945


----------



## eve- (4. Mai 2009)

Ja, danke .


----------



## beuze1 (4. Mai 2009)

eve- schrieb:


> Ja, danke .



bitte..


----------



## volki3 (4. Mai 2009)

Gude.

Wollte das Foto noch nach Reichen vom aufstieg zum Pfänder am Mittwoch 





Gruß Volki


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.....hier mein 1. Eintrag auf dieser Seite...(verzeiht mir mögliche Fehler...)...nur ein kleiner Ausflug im Raum Bonn Nähe Siebengebirge......Hoffe die Pics gefallen euch...hab auch mal was Ausblick dazu gepackt.......









03.05.09......Geiler Tag.....Geiles Wetter....


----------



## barbarissima (4. Mai 2009)

@Volki:
Da ist ja auch noch Schnee  
Wir müssen mal ein ernstes Wort mit Beuze reden, der hat von Schnee auf dem Pfänder gar nichts erwähnt 

@CuBe7HILLZ:
Sehr schöne Pics 
Man kann hier nur einen Fehler machen: Zu wenig Bilder posten!!!


----------



## Dubbeglas (4. Mai 2009)

Mein neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (4. Mai 2009)

Heute nach Arbeit






Endlich Feierabend
Grüße @All


----------



## Bluesdriver (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo auch ich will mal ein paar Bilder posten, das erste mit meinem Bike (das acid)
Und auch noch ein bissel Landschaft, weil ich da alleine Unterwegswar und nicht absteigen wollte 
Kyffhäuser (Karfreitag):




http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/7/1/8/8/_/large/IMG_02022.jpg
Blick vom Brocken:




Blomberg vor 1,5 Wochen:



http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/7/1/8/8/_/large/IMG_0308.JPG
Eibsee letzten Freitag:





lg


----------



## sun30 (4. Mai 2009)

Das hintere Laufrad von dem Bike an der Mauer sieht irgendwie komisch aus. Ansonsten schöne Fotos!


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Mai 2009)

@ Bluesdriver:

wie sehen denn die Wege auf den Brocken so aus, noch Schnee? Oder nur an den Hängen noch etwas wie aufn Bild?
Besonders der Panzerplattenweg, da Richtung Stausee ( wie der auch immer hieß *grübel* grob Richtung Blankenburg wäre interessant (falls du dalang seit).


----------



## Bluesdriver (5. Mai 2009)

Das war kurz nach ostern gewesen, da sind wir von schierke hoch, erst den wanderweg und dann auf der "Hauptstrasse" weil die nebenwege doch schon noch gut mit schnee voll waren, eig nicht fahrbar.
Im wald lag halt doch schon noch ein bissel mehr schnee, weil da kaum die sonne hinkommt.
Aber ich denke das jetzt 2-3 wochen später eig alles fahrbar ist.
Versprechen kann ich aber nix...

lg und viel spaß


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Mai 2009)

Okay dankeschön, ja denke auch es wird nach den letzten Wochen gut gehen. Am Besten in Schierke noch bei der Großen Roten Flasche (S. Feuerstein) vorbei und Schick ist *g*

Gruß Zurück.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (5. Mai 2009)

@ organspender.....Hey, sieht nach nem korrekten Feierabend aus....
kannst du mir sagen was für ne beleuchtung du vorne hast...hab letztens ne Nacht tour durch den Wald gemacht und gemerkt das ich ne sch*** Lampe habe....kannst du oder auch jemand anders hier nen Tipp geben womit mir ein Licht aufgehen könnte...
gruß @ ALL BiKErZ....


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (5. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> @ organspender.....Hey, sieht nach nem korrekten Feierabend aus....
> kannst du mir sagen was für ne beleuchtung du vorne hast...hab letztens ne Nacht tour durch den Wald gemacht und gemerkt das ich ne sch*** Lampe habe....kannst du oder auch jemand anders hier nen Tipp geben womit mir ein Licht aufgehen könnte...
> gruß @ ALL BiKErZ....



wenn es 2 Lampen sind, ists doch sicher Mirage Evo und EvoX, oder?

aber hey organspender, was arbeitest du denn, kommst ja scheinbar später nach Hause als ich

<<--- Einzelhändler


----------



## Organspänder (5. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> @ organspender.....Hey, sieht nach nem korrekten Feierabend aus....
> kannst du mir sagen was für ne beleuchtung du vorne hast...hab letztens ne Nacht tour durch den Wald gemacht und gemerkt das ich ne sch*** Lampe habe....kannst du oder auch jemand anders hier nen Tipp geben womit mir ein Licht aufgehen könnte...
> gruß @ ALL BiKErZ....



Guten Morgen

Meine zwei Teelichter vorne sind für eine Nachttour nicht zu gebrauchen, hier in der Stadt habe ich sie nur dran damit ich gesehen werde
Bevor ich es vergesse sind Knog´s mit 2 LED´s
Wenn es mal ganz dunkel wird fahre ich mit zwei Cateye Opticube ,die sind ein wenig heller 

@Werwurm Basti
meiner einer ist Gebäudereiniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (5. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> @ organspender.....Hey, sieht nach nem korrekten Feierabend aus....
> kannst du mir sagen was für ne beleuchtung du vorne hast...hab letztens ne Nacht tour durch den Wald gemacht und gemerkt das ich ne sch*** Lampe habe....kannst du oder auch jemand anders hier nen Tipp geben womit mir ein Licht aufgehen könnte...
> gruß @ ALL BiKErZ....


 
Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich überhaupt keine Akkuvorrichtung sehe...   Und was ist mit nem Rücklicht? Wo ist denn verbaut?



Organspänder schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Meine zwei Teelichter vorne sind für eine Nachttour nicht zu gebrauchen, hier in der Stadt habe ich sie nur dran damit ich gesehen werde
> Bevor ich es vergesse sind Knog´s mit 2 LED´s
> ...


 
Also ich kann euch beiden sehr die Lupine Tesla empfehlen. Ok, kostet 300 Euro, aber alles was drunter ist, ist SCHROTT. Wer wirklich nachts mit dem Bike durch einen stockdunklen Wald fahren will, braucht eine 360° Ausleuchtung, die alles perfekt ausleuchtet. Und sie ist klein, leicht zu handhaben, und hat ettliche Features:

http://www.lupine.de/web/de/produkte/lampensets/tesla/4/


----------



## wildkater (5. Mai 2009)

2 FENIX am Helm, 1 am Lenker. 

Reicht locker für Trails, die ich kenne (Hausrunde). Eine Lampe kostet (aus USA) ca.  40-50 inkl. Porto. 
Lenker-/Helm-Halterung mit Klettverschluss (falls wieder lieferbar) gleich im 3er Pack mitbestellen (15 Dollar) - die sind echt 1a!

https://www.4sevens.com/


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (5. Mai 2009)

@organspender.......hey...thx für die schnelle antwort....aber sag mal, die opticube(guuuter Name) sind echt so hell??? sehr günstig weist.....

@ Picard2893...... thx für den tipp aber das ist mir für den anfang zu teuer...)....

hab mich eben mal umgeschaut und ganz interessante um die 100 eus gefunden von cateye,sigma und busch+müller gefunden....
dank euch.......)


----------



## wildkater (5. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> hab mich eben mal umgeschaut und ganz interessante um die 100 eus gefunden von cateye,sigma und busch+müller gefunden....
> dank euch.......)


Da fährst Du aber mít den FENIX vond er Leuchtkraft und preislich gesehen besser... wurde schon viel gepostet in diesem Forum, gib mal *FENIX* in der SuFu ein...


----------



## Djhubert2 (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal mein Bike reinsetzen
hab mal direkt nach em putzen ein Bild gemacht 






was noch fehlt is ein neuer Sattel der müsste die Woche kommen.

Schöne Grüße Djhubert2


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Da fährst Du aber mít den FENIX vond er Leuchtkraft und preislich gesehen besser... wurde schon viel gepostet in diesem Forum, gib mal *FENIX* in der SuFu ein...



Die Fenix ist klasse,habe ich auch am Helm, auf Trails einfach super man kann dadurch schön vorausschauend fahren.
Hat übrigens 3 Stufen 
1.=ca.6h Leuchtdauer
2.=ca.4h
3.=ca.2h
Am Lenker habe ich eine Eigenbau, kann man etwa vergleichen mit der Wilma.
hat aber nur 150 gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audioTom (5. Mai 2009)

Jup Djhubert2,

da muss echt ein anderer Sattel drauf, so geht das mal garnich 
Ansonsten -> sehr geil!

Hi CuBe7HILLS,

wo sind die Bilder genau aufgenommen?


----------



## beuze1 (5. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal ein ernstes Wort mit Beuze reden, der hat von Schnee auf dem Pfänder gar nichts erwähnt



hab ich das verschwiegen..
sorry..
aber jeder Berg hat mindestens 2 Seiten..
*und ich sag nur..Südseite*


----------



## wuerfelfreund (5. Mai 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Das war kurz nach ostern gewesen, da sind wir von schierke hoch, erst den wanderweg und dann auf der "Hauptstrasse" weil die nebenwege doch schon noch gut mit schnee voll waren, eig nicht fahrbar.
> Im wald lag halt doch schon noch ein bissel mehr schnee, weil da kaum die sonne hinkommt.
> Aber ich denke das jetzt 2-3 wochen später eig alles fahrbar ist.
> Versprechen kann ich aber nix...
> ...



Hallo!!!
Wir wollen am 16.05 den Brocken hoch. Start ist von Ilsenburg über Schierke. Hoffentlich sind die Wege einigermaßen frei. Na mal sehen werd sicher ein paar Bilderchen von der Tour reinstellen.


----------



## Saprobie (5. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder ein Bild von letzter Woche von meiner mehrmals wöchentlichen 2 Stunden Dresdner Heide Tour. Zufällig jemand aus Dresden da der mal Lust hat zu fahren?


----------



## Organspänder (5. Mai 2009)

@Picard2893
hinten ist die selbe Lampe wie vorne dran "Knog Beetles" nur in rot

@cuBe7HILLZ
Es geht ich komme super klar mit ihnen.
Aber sollte ich mir mal eine richtige Frontleute zulegen, würde ich sicher auch ein wenig mehr dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Frogfisch (6. Mai 2009)

Unterwegs in Südtirol


----------



## LiNgOtT (6. Mai 2009)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Unterwegs in Südtirol



Wunderschön!
Man kann die Leute nur beneiden die in so einer Gegend wohnen!


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (6. Mai 2009)

@ audioTom

hey...die pics sind vom Dornheckensee oberhalb von Oberkassel...ist keine besondere Route oben über den Steinbruch aber schon allein wegen den vielen Aussichtspunkten immer mal wieder schön zum Ende einer Tour......
gruß C7H


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2009)

schönes Bild  Wie schlägt sich denn das Fritzz als Tourenrad??


----------



## Frogfisch (6. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schönes Bild  Wie schlägt sich denn das Fritzz als Tourenrad??



Bin vorher ein Sting und ein Stereo gefahren, bergauf ist man einwenig langsamer aber bergab macht es umso mehr spass und Touren mit 70 KM
sind auch kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2009)

perfekt dann schau ich mal das ich jetzt eines bestelle, damit ich es im nächsten Jahr habe


----------



## Style187 (6. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
nach so vielen genialen pics wollt ich auch mal meinen 1 Monat alten Würfel posten.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (6. Mai 2009)

@ style187

wasn das fürn eimer??? da hast du doch nur cube mit edding drauf gemalt...

nee im ernst...die pics von dem tag sind hammer...hätten doch besser ne größere tour gemcht.....aaaber das nächste we kommt style....


----------



## Skadrian (6. Mai 2009)

Mein neues Acid. Bin Anfänger. Gestern vom Händler geholt und sehr gut zufrieden. Heute die ersten 25 km im Wald hingelegt. Rockt!


----------



## Skadrian (6. Mai 2009)

Noch was: ich entschuldige mich für die miese Bildqualität ;O)


----------



## sun30 (7. Mai 2009)

@skadrian, sieht cool aus! magst du was zu lieferzeit und preis sagen? überlege auch es mir zu kaufen, will aber nicht monatelang auf mein bike warten.


----------



## JohnnieCope (7. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @skadrian, sieht cool aus! magst du was zu lieferzeit und preis sagen? überlege auch es mir zu kaufen, will aber nicht monatelang auf mein bike warten.



Ich war in 4 Läden und da standen alle Cube bikes in allen Größen rum...


----------



## sun30 (7. Mai 2009)

Woher kommst du? Vielleicht aus Holland wo keine MTBs gekauft werden?  Nee, im Ernst. Das hört sich gut an. Aber da viele von langen Lieferzeiten ihrer Cubes berichten und wenn ich hier lese, dass manche 2 Wochen auf ne Probefahrt warten müssen mach ich mir schon meine Gedanken.


----------



## cube x (7. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Woher kommst du? Vielleicht aus Holland wo keine MTBs gekauft werden?  Nee, im Ernst. Das hört sich gut an. Aber da viele von langen Lieferzeiten ihrer Cubes berichten und wenn ich hier lese, dass manche 2 Wochen auf ne Probefahrt warten müssen mach ich mir schon meine Gedanken.


 

Bei uns in der Pfalz gibts einen Händler(Drahtesel in Grünstadt) die haben immer jede Menge an Cube Bikes vorrätig,die Jungs beraten auch sehr gut,übrigens habe ich mein LTD pro auch dort gekauft...
Ich habe sogar eine Abwrackprämie für ein uralt Westfalen Bike bekommen als ich mein neues Cube gekauft habe !

http://www.drahtesel.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dubbeglas (7. Mai 2009)

cube x schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Pfalz gibts einen Händler(Drahtesel in Grünstadt) die haben immer jede Menge an Cube Bikes vorrätig,die Jungs beraten auch sehr gut,übrigens habe ich mein LTD pro auch dort gekauft...
> Ich habe sogar eine Abwrackprämie für ein uralt Westfalen Bike bekommen als ich mein neues Cube gekauft habe !
> 
> http://www.drahtesel.com/




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die haben wirklich einiges an Rädern dastehen.


----------



## Skadrian (7. Mai 2009)

Also, mein Acid (siehe oben) habe ich vom HÃ¤ndler XXL HÃ¼rter in MÃ¼nster. Bin auch AnfÃ¤nger. Vorgestern fÃ¼r 699,99â¬ inklusive Flaschenhalter, Flasche, Einstellung und Beratung abgeholt. Rockt. Hatte vorab angerufen, der Berater meinte, dass die Acids eigentlich momentan ausverkauft sind, weil Cube nicht liefern kann. Er hatte aber schon im Winter vorab bestellt, aus dieser Bestellung kam auch meine Acid. Ich hab es reservieren lassen, bin hingefahren (circa 35 km), mich beraten lassen, Probe gefahren und mitgenommen. Er hatte noch eins in schwarz, 20 Zoll dort stehen. 
Dir/Euch viel Erfolg, ich bin auf den ersten Eindruck und nach der ersten 25km-Schlammschlacht im Wald sehr zufrieden mit allem. Geiles Bike. Guter Deal.


----------



## sun30 (7. Mai 2009)

@cube, Abwrackprämie klingt gut. 

Hat noch jemand für sein altes Bike was bekommen oder das neue  entsprechend günstiger?

Und zu den Lieferproblemen. Die hat Cube anscheinend immer?! Laut Forum war das letztes Jahr auch schon so.


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Mai 2009)

Hab was passendes für den Thread ( bzw. beuze  ) :
IBC-Fotofilter für Firefox
Damit werden auf einer Seite nur Beiträge die Fotos enthalten angezeigt...

Macht sich ganz gut wenn man einfach nur Bilder gucken möchte 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Bikerflo (7. Mai 2009)

Von heut Vormittag!


----------



## k-nipser (7. Mai 2009)

Hi - cooles Cube 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dubbeglas (7. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @cube, Abwrackprämie klingt gut.
> 
> Hat noch jemand für sein altes Bike was bekommen oder das neue  entsprechend günstiger?
> 
> Und zu den Lieferproblemen. Die hat Cube anscheinend immer?! Laut Forum war das letztes Jahr auch schon so.




Hab mein LTD Team für 899,- statt 999,- bekommen.


----------



## Fabian93 (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn du zufällig in der näheren Umgbung von Bonn wohnst sollteste mal beim Bike-Dicount vorbeischauen.
Da gibts reduzierte Acids


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2009)

cube x schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Pfalz gibts einen Händler(Drahtesel in Grünstadt) die haben immer jede Menge an Cube Bikes vorrätig,die Jungs beraten auch sehr gut,übrigens habe ich mein LTD pro auch dort gekauft...
> Ich habe sogar eine Abwrackprämie für ein uralt Westfalen Bike bekommen als ich mein neues Cube gekauft habe !
> 
> http://www.drahtesel.com/



Die "billigen" bekommt man vonCube auch teils in massen! Aber die fullys alá stereo leider nich!!
Also wir haben 150 cubes für dieses jahr bestellt....problem is halt nur wann die immer kommen


----------



## sun30 (7. Mai 2009)

@fabian, wohne leider nicht in bonn. wieviel kosten die acids im laden?

@andi, bist du händler?


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (7. Mai 2009)

Hey BiKerZ.....hier pics von meiner kleinen Mittagstour im Siebengebirge...habs bis zum We nicht mehr ausgehalten...
(sry für die scheiß quli...sind nur handy pics....)....


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (7. Mai 2009)

[email protected] FABIAN93

kann ich nur zustimmen von wegen bikediscount bonn......guter laden....etwas wenig Berater da aber die Dame die mich dann endlich mal beraten hat war korrekt und kompetent.....und mein Bike hab ich echt günstig geschossen....die geben guuut rabatte da ....hab beim einkauf ca. 200,-  weniger bezahlt für Bike und Zubehör und dabei war mein ltd 2008 als vorjahres Modell im Feb. schon von 900,- auf 700,- runter gesetzt............nicht verkehrt der Laden....so und nu fahr ich dahin und lass mir die Werbung bezahlen...


----------



## sun30 (7. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand sein Acid bei H&S gekauft? Wenn ja, zu welchem Preis?


----------



## cube x (7. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @cube, Abwrackprämie klingt gut.
> 
> Hat noch jemand für sein altes Bike was bekommen oder das neue entsprechend günstiger?
> 
> Und zu den Lieferproblemen. Die hat Cube anscheinend immer?! Laut Forum war das letztes Jahr auch schon so.


 

Ich habe für mein LTD Pro 2009 genau 800 Euro gelöhnt(incl.20 Euro Abwrackprämie),das war 99 Euro unter Ladenpreis.
Rede doch einfach mal mit dem Händler,wer in einem Laden was zum ausgeschriebenen Preis kauft ist selbst schuld.
In dieser Preisklasse können schon mal 50 Euro gespart werden,man muß halt handeln und hart bleiben.
Ich muß hier auch nochmal den guten Service der Leute beim Drahtesel erwähnen,die Rock shox Tora war von Anfang an defekt,nach einigem 
diskutieren wurde sie gegen eine nagelneue Manitou Black getauscht(ohne Aufpreis!!!).
Danke Drahtesel !


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (7. Mai 2009)

@ sun30

Acid white/candy blue 2009

699,- ohne Rabatt bei denen im moment...geh sonst doch einfach mal auf die seite von denen....

gruß C7H


----------



## sun30 (7. Mai 2009)

@cube, nur 20â¬ fÃ¼rs alte bike?! ist das nicht nen bisschen wenig?

@cubehillz, 699â¬ ist der standardpreis bei vielen shops. also nix besonders. und da ich nicht in bonn wohne muss ich warten bis es das als tagesangebot gibt oder nen gÃ¼nstigeren shop finden. wenn einer einen kennt sagt bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (7. Mai 2009)

@ sun30.....kalr ist das der standart preis...aber wie gesagt...die geben gut rabatt und wie cubeX schon sagt...wieviel hängt von dir ab... war auch am montag noch da...viele würfel haben die nicht mehr...hab eh fast nur noch radon..oda die verkaufen sich einfach schlehcter )))).....


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also wir haben 150 cubes für dieses jahr bestellt...



arbeitest du in nem bikegeschäft???? dachte du gehst noch zur schule ...
ich hab mal praktikum in einem gemacht, war saumäßig geil !!! nur denk ich mir wenn ich mal abi hab, wär des ein käse bikemechaniker zu werden, und wenn man das hobby zum beruf macht, gibts kein hobby mehr ...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (7. Mai 2009)

@ sun30.....
schau dir das mal an....ist 100 günstiger aber so gut wie gleichwertig aufn ersten blick....
Cube Attention Bike 2009 Black n Grey......
und nu gut mit blabla....... (net bös gemeint)....

geht immerhin um
*ZEIGT HER EURE CUBES*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moesch (7. Mai 2009)

Mein Analog 04


----------



## cube x (7. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @cube, nur 20 fürs alte bike?! ist das nicht nen bisschen wenig?
> 
> Das war mehr symbolisch,es war das dreisig Jahre alte Rad meines Vaters,wenn ich es nicht in Zahlung gegeben hätte wäre es auf den Schrott gewandert...


----------



## crush-er (7. Mai 2009)

@moesch: willkommen im Club





Bild ist vom letzten WE in der Nähe vom Beginn des Rennsteig-Wanderwegs. Tour rund um  Eisenach, 54Km/1185Hm. Im Hintergrund ist verschwommen die Wartburg zu sehen.


----------



## sHub3Rt (7. Mai 2009)

> und die wartburg steht seit 1000 jahr'n und waaartet, waaartet, worauuuuf....
> 
> ja wir wissens doch nicht, woher soll'n wir's auch wissen...
> 
> steht ja auch nicht drauf!!!



sry aber ich wart schon sooo lange um das mal zitieren zu können 

gscheite sattelüberhöhung hast du. gefällt mir


----------



## Organspänder (7. Mai 2009)

*ZEIGT HER EURE CUBES*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





Suchbild wer findet die Fehler?


----------



## Deleted 149111 (7. Mai 2009)

Heyy ich habe mir ein neues Cube gekauft es ist das Cube Analog für 530  

http://picasaweb.google.de/Manuel.Sarder/MyCubeBike#

gruß manuhttp://picasaweb.google.de/Manuel.Sarder/MyCubeBike#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (7. Mai 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> gscheite sattelüberhöhung hast du. gefällt mir



Wir sind ja auch nicht auf Kaffeefahrt!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @andi, bist du händler?





freeride_bogl schrieb:


> arbeitest du in nem bikegeschäft???? dachte du gehst noch zur schule ...
> ich hab mal praktikum in einem gemacht, war saumäßig geil !!! nur denk ich mir wenn ich mal abi hab, wär des ein käse bikemechaniker zu werden, und wenn man das hobby zum beruf macht, gibts kein hobby mehr ...



Na mit 15 jahren hab ich keinen eigenen shop Nee...Ich arbeit in einem Mach ich so Nebenjobmäig. Geht mit Schule, biken, arbeiten und anderen hobbies eigtl. ganz gut auf. Langweilig is mir niee Und das biken lässt sich dadurch gut finanzieren. Und da ich "chefe" gut kenn (der stellt nur so nebenjobler, sprich freunde, bekannte ein) läufts gut. Und wenns gut läuft, fährt man auch mal zusammen, und man hat auf marathons, under desgleichen nen Team  top

Und bogl: Ich den mir auch, dass ich nach abi (und studium??!) auch was anderes machen werde....


----------



## Deleted 149111 (7. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ich habe ja das Cube Analog 2009 und ich möchte fettere Reifen drauf machen ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen ob dies möglich ist wenn ja von 2.1 auf wieviel MEHR ????

hier noch einmal die Daten:

Rahmen: Alu Lite 7005 RFR-Geometry Geometrie:

*Cube Geometrie* Gabel:Suntour XCM Lockout 80mm Steuersatz:FSA No.10 semi-integriert Vorbau:FSA OS190 Oversized Lenker:FSA XC300 Lowriser Oversized Griffe:CUBE double duometer Bremse Vorne:Shimano BR-M416 mech. Scheibenbremse, 180mm rotor Bremse Hinten:Shimano BR-M416 mech. Scheibenbremse, 160mm rotor Bremshebel:Shimano BR-M416 mech. Scheibenbremse Umwerfer:Shimano Deore FD-M530 Top Swing, 34.9mm Schaltwerk:Shimano Deore XT RD-M772 Shadow Schalthebel:Shimano Deore SL-M530 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-fach Cassette:Shimano CS-HG50 11-32Z., 9-fach Kette:Shimano CN-HG53 108 Glieder Kurbel:Shimano FC-M442 44x32x22Z., 175mm, Innenlager Shimano BB-UN26 Pedale:Fasten Alu Felgen:RFR ZX24 Nabe Vorne:Shimano Disc HB-RM65 Nabe Hinten:Shimano Disc FH-RM65 SpeichenT Swiss Stainless 2.0 Reifen Vorne:Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.1 Reifen Hinten:Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.1 Sattel:Scape Active 5 Sattelstütze:Scape Light 31.6mm Sattelklemme:Scape Varioclose, 34.9mm Farbe:Schwarz/Rot Gewicht:ca. 13,3 kg Preis:529,00 EUR 




Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt ob ich dickere Reifen drauf machen kann? Ich habe aktuell Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.1 bitte um Hilfe ???

http://picasaweb.google.de/Manuel.Sarder/MyCubeBike#

Gruß Manu


----------



## JuergenM. (7. Mai 2009)

Kann man(n) ganz gut selber ausrechnen!! 1Zoll = 2,54cm
Messen musst du selber. Dann mal ran an Zettel und Bleistift


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2009)

Sieht ziemlich eng aus, aber denke mal das 2.25er Schwalbe (z.B. NobyNic) oder Conti (Mountain King) oder auch ein 2.35er Maxxis HighRoler passen sollten, wenn du nach Reifen fürs etwas gröbere suchst. Zu Reifen, deren Vor und Nachteile, findest du mit der SuFu viele Einträge in anderen Foren


----------



## Dommes84 (8. Mai 2009)

@Phoscho Ich denke auch das 2,25 Zoll passen. Die würden dann auch wohl am besten zu deinem Bike und dem Einsatzzweck passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjamin23 (8. Mai 2009)

mein rad vor dem ersten ausritt


----------



## wildkater (8. Mai 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Kann man(n) ganz gut selber ausrechnen!! 1Zoll = 2,54cm
> Messen musst du selber. Dann mal ran an Zettel und Bleistift


Vorsicht mit den Herstellerangaben zu den Reifenbreiten... was bei dem Einen 2.25 ist, ist beim nächsten schon 2.4...
Hängt außerdem auch vom gewählten Luftdruck ab, denke ich!


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2009)

Richtig  Michelin DH Reifen 2.5 = Fat Alber 2.35  Deshalb bringt das nen feuchten...gell?!
Aber 2.25er Nobby geht immer; also sollte zumindest bei dir gut passen


----------



## regenrohr (8. Mai 2009)

Gestern den Nachmittag mal genutzt und wieder bisschen geradelt....
(~22km, ~550hm)

auf der "Fähre"...





...und die Saarschleife.


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Mai 2009)

Echt nen schönes Bild


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Mai 2009)

@regenrohr....übst du schon heimlich für den Saarschleifen Marathon?


----------



## Deleted 149111 (8. Mai 2009)

ähm ja einen reifen von schwalbe ??? hätte ich gerne in 2.25 passt der in mein cube analog ?

manu


----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2009)

ja, der sollte passen


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2009)

Müsst, wenn net, kaufs beim händler, mmachs drauf, wenns net passt, dann gebs zurück, is ja net gefahren...Also bei uns würds durchgehn, denk bei jedem anderen auch...


----------



## regenrohr (8. Mai 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> @regenrohr....übst du schon heimlich für den Saarschleifen Marathon?



ne... wie schon gesagt fehlt mir für sowas einfach die Ausdauer. Aber die Landschaft dort in dem Ecken ist sehr schön und das Wetter gestern hat sich ja förmlich angeboten und da ich nicht deine Ortskenntnisse habe, teste ich mich erst einmal an die Wanderwege und umliegendes Umfeld ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colnagoboris (8. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mein Cube LTD  2008 inzwischen mitsovielen hochwertigen komponenten aus/umgerüstet, dass ich die ganzen Teile am liebsten auf einen fully von Cube bauen würde. Wo bekomme ich preiswert einen 18" Rahmen, auch gebraucht. Ein neuer wäre mir aber lieber.


----------



## Celsius (9. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> [email protected] FABIAN93
> 
> kann ich nur zustimmen von wegen bikediscount bonn......guter laden....etwas wenig Berater da aber die Dame die mich dann endlich mal beraten hat war korrekt und kompetent.....und mein Bike hab ich echt günstig geschossen....die geben guuut rabatte da ....hab beim einkauf ca. 200,-  weniger bezahlt für Bike und Zubehör und dabei war mein ltd 2008 als vorjahres Modell im Feb. schon von 900,- auf 700,- runter gesetzt............nicht verkehrt der Laden....so und nu fahr ich dahin und lass mir die Werbung bezahlen...


 
Unter 'guter Laden' verstehe ich was anderes. Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Händler gesucht der mir ein AMS125 verkaufen wollte. Leider waren die bei mir in der Nähe (Münster/Bielefeld) bei den Händlern nicht mehr verfügbar. Lt. deren Web-Seite war das Bike dort noch in meiner Größe lieferbar. Nach 2 vergeblichen Tagen dort jemanden per Telefon oder Mail zu erreichen hats dann eben Rabe aus München verkauft.
Der Discounter aus Bonn scheint eher was für die 'Geiz ist Geil - Generation' zu sein. Man weiss was man will, fährt dorthin und holt sich sein Rad ab. Nicht dass ich Geld zu verschenken hätte, aber ein bisschen kundenorientiertes Denken sollte jeder (Online)-Händler an den Tag legen, oder?


----------



## malicom (9. Mai 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Cube LTD  2008 inzwischen mitsovielen hochwertigen komponenten aus/umgerüstet, dass ich die ganzen Teile am liebsten auf einen fully von Cube bauen würde. Wo bekomme ich preiswert einen 18" Rahmen, auch gebraucht. Ein neuer wäre mir aber lieber.



Hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a12969/fritzz-black-anodized-rahmen-2008-mit-rp23.html

Gruss Martin


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (9. Mai 2009)

@celsius.....
naja, du sagst es...wenn ich was kaufe weis ich eh was ich will...und solang der preis stimmt ists doch ok...beraten lass ich mich sowieso lieber von leuten die ahnung haben und nicht von verkäufern.....nee, hast ja nicht unrecht...aber die frage warum ich drauf gekommen bin war das der kollege hier im forum ein bike günstig wollt...und dafür sind die net verkehrt...bikes und teile kann man da nachweislich gut und günstig schießen....ist doch schnuppe....
...geiz??geiz ist doch nicht geil....BiKeN ist GEIL!!!!!....

ps:geilez wedda drausen....isch gläub isch geh raus,ein bissl durchn Wald Würfeln....


----------



## picard2893 (9. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> @celsius.....
> naja, du sagst es...wenn ich was kaufe weis ich eh was ich will...und solang der preis stimmt ists doch ok...beraten lass ich mich sowieso lieber von leuten die ahnung haben und nicht von verkäufern.....nee, hast ja nicht unrecht...aber die frage warum ich drauf gekommen bin war das der kollege hier im forum ein bike günstig wollt...und dafür sind die net verkehrt...bikes und teile kann man da nachweislich gut und günstig schießen....ist doch schnuppe....
> ...geiz??geiz ist doch nicht geil....BiKeN ist GEIL!!!!!....
> 
> ps:geilez wedda drausen....isch gläub isch geh raus,ein bissl durchn Wald Würfeln....


 
Ich auch...fahre mit nem kollegen gleich zum Ölberg. Ist sein erstes Mal...  Er hat immer nur Petersberg und Drachenfels gefahren, aber jetzt soll er mal den Gipfel erstürmen.

Sag mal, die letzten beiden Bilder von Dir, mit der Fahrt durch das Siebengebirge, wo warst Du denn da? Den Weg kenn ich gar nicht...

So, ich war Donnerstag Nacht wieder unterwegs, direkt von der Arbeit los um 22:30 bis 2:30 morgens. Rauf zum Ölberg. Man war das ein Sturm da oben. Man konnte kaum die Kamera ruhig halten:
































http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_5203-kopie6jlf.jpg


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## beuze1 (9. Mai 2009)

> HILLKILLER
> Schöne Bilder!



@ picard2893
*große zustimmung von der Bilderpolizei..*


----------



## Nuub (9. Mai 2009)

Was sind das vorne für Lampen?

Lg.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2009)

helle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Celsius (9. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @ picard2893
> *große zustimmung von der Bilderpolizei..*


 
Klick!!!


----------



## crush-er (9. Mai 2009)

Lupine Tesla?


----------



## OneZero (9. Mai 2009)

Endlich wieder Zeit gefunden, um zu fahren.

Die vielen Verbotsschilder haben mich dann aber doch von einer Weinprobe abgehalten.


----------



## j.wayne (9. Mai 2009)

Und was will uns dieses Verbotsschild sagen?


----------



## OneZero (9. Mai 2009)

Privatbesitz.
Durchfahrt verboten. Zuwiderhandlungen werden verfolgt.


----------



## picard2893 (9. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> helle


 


HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!


 
Danke, aber ab nächste Woche werden sie sicher besser, da kommt die D90, ich freu mich schon drauf... 



beuze1 schrieb:


> @ picard2893
> *große zustimmung von der Bilderpolizei..*


 

Oh nee...die Bullen schon wieder... 



crush-er schrieb:


> Lupine Tesla?


 
Yes...zwei davon. Ist besser als eine Betty oder eine Wlima, denn wenn mal eine kaputt geht, hat man noch eine Zweite und zusammen scheinen die so stark wie eine Wilma... 

So, war heute wieder unterwegs. Mein Arbeitskollege und ich haben heute 5 der 7 Berge des Siebengebirges abgefahren... nach fünf einhalb Stunden waren wir voller Matsch und einigermaßen fertig wieder zuhause. Aber ne geile Tour gewesen:

Hab leider erstmal nur ein paar Bilder, da die Batterien plötzlich alle waren. Aber später kommen noch ein paar von meinem Kollegen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2009)

Servus,
Ich war heute in Lambrecht, in der Pfalz und bin den gäsbock-marathon gefahren. Zufällig n paar würfel fahrer hier, die da mit am start waren? (gab ja genug. Cube war minimum in den top five der am häufigsten vertretenen rädern)
Bilder kann ich euc noch nicht zeigen...die muss ich erstmal bekommen..


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Mai 2009)

Klar war jemand dort  bist du die kleine oder die große Runde gefahren?
War schön was Kelme da gemacht hat mit seinen Leuten.
Bei den ganzen Problemen die er mit den Behörden hatte.


----------



## sHub3Rt (9. Mai 2009)

*hoil* ich mag ja den pott so gerne, echt. aber wenn ich solche picZ wie das letzte vom picard sehe, dann bekommt das radler-herz immer extremes fernweh....


----------



## picard2893 (9. Mai 2009)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> *hoil* ich mag ja den pott so gerne, echt. aber wenn ich solche picZ wie das letzte vom picard sehe, dann bekommt das radler-herz immer extremes fernweh....


 
Ich komme ja auch aus dem Pott, bin vor 7 Jahren ins Rheinland gezogen, hab mich sofort verliebt und will hier auch nicht so schnell wieder weg. Hab früher Touren vom Baldeneyr See bis zum Kemnader Stausee gemacht, zur Isenburg etc., als meine Eltern noch den Campingplatz in Essen Steele hatten. Auch die Tour nach Haltern über den großen Wald ist nicht übel gewesen...aber alles kleine Fische im Gegensatz zur Eifel. Musst mal hier runterkommen und ne Tour durch die Gebirge machen. Ist echt geil hier, es gibt tausend Wege zu befahren.


----------



## gibbonhh (10. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein AMS 125 in der "Rennversion".
Ich habe schon den Red Metal 1 von Fulcrum, der mich mit Fat Albert in 2,35 hinten + Nobbi Nic in 2,25 vorn (beides tubeless), letztes Jahr auch zuverlässig über die Alpen gebracht hat. Nun habe ich den Red Metal 5 mit Conti SportContact für die Straßennutzung gekauft und habe mich wieder mal neu in mein Cube verliebt


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2009)

An sowas habe ich auch schon mal gedacht. Sicherlich sehr gut und preisgünstiger für Grundlagenausdauer-Einheiten als ein Rennrad. 
Aber optisch finde ich es eine riesen Katastophe. 140 mm Federweg und dann so schmale Reifen drauf. Geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht.


----------



## cube x (10. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> An sowas habe ich auch schon mal gedacht. Sicherlich sehr gut und preisgünstiger für Grundlagenausdauer-Einheiten als ein Rennrad.
> Aber optisch finde ich es eine riesen Katastophe. 140 mm Federweg und dann so schmale Reifen drauf. Geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht.


 

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen,wenn ich das sehe bekomme ich Augenkrebs  , sorry...


----------



## gibbonhh (10. Mai 2009)

Deinen Einwand teile ich auch - aber

in der Realität sieht es nicht ganz so extrem aus und es ist ein echter Hingucker!

Und es dient ja lediglich der Zweckmäßigkeit - nämlich dem GA Training.

Hier noch einmal ein Bild mit der ursprünglichen Bereifung:


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2009)

Das Original kenne ich auch ganz gut.  Sieht viel besser aus mit Stollenreifen:





Ist halt in All-Mountain. Würde eher ein günstiges Hartail mit solchen schmalen Reifen bestücken. Aber egal. Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## gibbonhh (10. Mai 2009)

Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 46nos (10. Mai 2009)

kann man die reifen auch auf einen cube LTD Pro drauf machen?


----------



## 46nos (10. Mai 2009)

@gobbonhh
kann man die reifen auch auf einen cube LTD Pro drauf machen?


----------



## gibbonhh (10. Mai 2009)

Wieso sollte man nicht? Hängt von den Felgen ab, die Du verwendest!


----------



## cube x (10. Mai 2009)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Deinen Einwand teile ich auch - aber
> 
> in der Realität sieht es nicht ganz so extrem aus und es ist ein echter Hingucker!
> 
> ...


 

Jaaaa,schon viel besser ,jetzt kann man wieder hingucken Ich würde mir fürs Ausdauertraining ein einfaches Rennrad kaufen,da sparst Du Dir auch den Radwechsel wenn es mal schnell gehen soll


----------



## ghosthias (10. Mai 2009)

Hat schon mal wer den Schwalbe Marathon Supreme aufgezogen den gibt es sogar in  50-559  26 x 2.00
Ich finde der sieht klasse aus, müsste man nur noch wissen wie der rollt...!


----------



## _adr (10. Mai 2009)

46nos schrieb:


> @gobbonhh
> kann man die reifen auch auf einen cube LTD Pro drauf machen?



Habe auch vor mir den SportContact auf mein Ams zu ziehen,
da bald ne kleine 120km Tour auf Asphalt ansteht.

Verrate doch mal'nem ahnungslosen, wodrauf man bei der
Felge achten muss um den draufziehen zu können. 

Und wie fährt es sich?
Hast du Erfahrung mit nasser/feuchter Fahrbahn machen können?


----------



## gibbonhh (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Also auf die Red Metal 5 von Fulcrum kann man laut Herstellerangaben Reifen von 1,0 - 2,4 raufziehen. Du mußt mal auf die Hertsellerangaben Deiner Felgen gucken.

Bei Nässe bin ich die Conti noch nicht gefahren. Das Rollverhalten ist klasse. Man muß aber ersteinmal an den deutliche geringeren Querschnitt gewöhnen - erst recht, wenn man vorher einen Fat Albert in 2,35 auf dem Hinterrad hatte...


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Mai 2009)

Grip bei Nässe auf Asphalt des SportContacts ist gut, besser wie mit Stollenreifen würd ich sagen...
Der Unterschied im Rollwiderstand ist schon spürbar, ca. 2-3km/h Unterschied.
Ich finds ne gute Alternative wenn man sich nicht gleich ein Rennrad anschaffen will.

In den Kurven nicht vergessen dass das Rad und damit auch Kurbel deutlich tiefer liegen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## katabuja (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich suche ein Cube Stereo 2008 in schwarz 18" oder 20 ".

Grüße F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katabuja (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Cube Stereo 2008 in schwarz,18" oder 20 ".
 Grüße F.


----------



## picard2893 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub einmal reicht...oder suchst Du zwei von dem Typ?! 

So, hier ist der nächste Schwung von Bildern:

2400 Höhenmeter haben wir insgesamt geschafft, rauf, runter, rauf, runter. Erst den Petersberg rauf, dann auf den Nonnenstromberg, dann den Ölberg rauf und dort ne Stunde geklettert. Wer schon mal oben war, weiß, dass es da 50m glatt nach unten geht und nur die Bäume Deinen Fall auffangen könnten, die restlichen 400m rollst Du dann gemächlich runter ... 
Dann sind wir weiter auf den Lohrberg, dann auf den Löwenburgberg rauf, zur Burgruine und dann kam die Abfahrt durch den Schlamm...was für ein Spass...


----------



## _adr (10. Mai 2009)

schöne bilder,
bestimmt ne herrliche tour,
die muss ich mir auch bald mal vornehmen.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2009)

katabuja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein Cube Stereo 2008 in schwarz,18" oder 20 ".
> Grüße F.



Rahmen gibts noch hier. Interessant für ein Customaufbau.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a12918/stereo-rahmen-inkl-fox-rp23-daempfer.html


----------



## colnagoboris (10. Mai 2009)

Leicht - Praktisch - Aber eine beleidigung für das Auge, Sorry !!!



gibbonhh schrieb:


> Hier mal mein AMS 125 in der "Rennversion".
> Ich habe schon den Red Metal 1 von Fulcrum, der mich mit Fat Albert in 2,35 hinten + Nobbi Nic in 2,25 vorn (beides tubeless), letztes Jahr auch zuverlässig über die Alpen gebracht hat. Nun habe ich den Red Metal 5 mit Conti SportContact für die Straßennutzung gekauft und habe mich wieder mal neu in mein Cube verliebt


----------



## Organspänder (10. Mai 2009)

Heute mal wieder auf Tour gewesen.
und ein paar bilder gemacht.
Teufelssee,Müggel- und Kanonenberge.
60km und ein paar wenige Höhenmeter 



















und meiner einer




angenehmen Wochenstart euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2009)

is das das 2009er Fox trikot? Überleg mir auch das zu hplen, passt die farbe?


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. Mai 2009)

@ picard, ihr sollt nicht turnen und klettern, sondern BIKEN 

@ gibbonhh, srry aba das bike sieht sauschwul aus, tu biiitte wieder die fatal berts drauf !!! und kauf ein rennrad, des is ja vergewaltigung ...


----------



## gibbonhh (10. Mai 2009)

Nun werdet mal nicht beleidigend!


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2009)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Hier mal mein AMS 125 in der "Rennversion".
> Ich habe schon den Red Metal 1 von Fulcrum, der mich mit Fat Albert in 2,35 hinten + Nobbi Nic in 2,25 vorn (beides tubeless), letztes Jahr auch zuverlässig über die Alpen gebracht hat. Nun habe ich den Red Metal 5 mit Conti SportContact für die Straßennutzung gekauft und habe mich wieder mal neu in mein Cube verliebt



Ach duu ......Sorry, aber bei uns heißt das "Gschwür"! Alter, vergewaltig doch das Rad nicht so! Mal abgesehn davon, dass du den Zweck auch etwas verfehlst! Tut mir leid, aber wer auch rennrad fährt weiß, dass das rennrad von grund auf ganz anders is! du sitzt anders, keinen verlust durch wippen, leichter, andere übersetzung, halt völlig verschieden! Und dann hättest dir auch für unter 1000 nen rennrad, oder nen gebrauchtes rennrad holen können! Das wärs einzig gscheide! Ich mein ich hätt auch aufs stereo sowas draufschmeißen könnn, aber....



Dämon schrieb:


> Klar war jemand dort  bist du die kleine oder die große Runde gefahren?
> War schön was Kelme da gemacht hat mit seinen Leuten.
> Bei den ganzen Problemen die er mit den Behörden hatte.



Ja geb ich dir vollkommen recht! Orga war spitze, und was mich wieder gefreut hat waren die so zahlreich vorhandenen trails! super!
Ich hab mich für die kurze entschieden. War mitm gr. team (team biketechnik - falls du uns bei der siegerehrung gesehn hast, die mit den blau, weiß, roten trikots und hosen) da, und deshalb haben wir immer wieder an den Vps auf den rest gewartet, also just for fun....warn aber trotzdem relativ schnell..
Somit wurden halt die pausen zulang, und dann hats auch noch angefangen zuregnen, als es zur schnittstelle kam, und da haben sich dann die meisten gesagt, dass sie kurz fahren wollen. naja...
War auch nich so mein Tag
War dann aber, auch wenn ich lang wollte doch recht bedient mit der kurzen. vorallem am schlussanstieg. Das war ne brutale rampe man! Und dann noch mim stereo und den dicken reifen
Aber spaß hats gemacht , dir auch?


----------



## marco_m (10. Mai 2009)

So dann mal wieder ein AMS mit richtiger Bereifung, um die AMS Ehre zu retten 

Mich haben die 3 Wochen schon aufgeregt als ich so schmalbrüstig und halt verletzungsbedingt auf die Rolle musste ...:kotz:





Aber jetzt ist ja wieder "alles" OK  und so konnte ich heute wieder schöne Trails fahren ...





Eigentlich war's da recht steil, auf dem Foto aber gar nicht zu erkennen 





Gruss aus der Schweiz
Marco


----------



## ibinsnur (10. Mai 2009)

... und hab in meiner heimat mal das 2t-bike ausgepackt:







ich hoffe man verzeiht mir, aber für den gardasee muss ich uphill dann auch mit dem teil fahren. schon ziemlich ein unterschied - witzigerweise ist dabei der breite lenker das störenste (und die fehlenden barends).

lg


----------



## marco_m (10. Mai 2009)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> ... und hab in meiner heimat mal das 2t-bike ausgepackt:
> 
> ich hoffe man verzeiht mir, aber für den gardasee muss ich uphill dann auch mit dem teil fahren. schon ziemlich ein unterschied - witzigerweise ist dabei der breite lenker das störenste (und die fehlenden barends).
> 
> lg


 
Hey hammer Landschaft , aber sorry das Bike will mir jetzt nicht so richtig gefallen


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2009)

Deine Heimat? Sauber!! Ich zieh zu dir. Braucch nich viel platz und ess was übrig bleibt Hey, den rucksack hab ich auch, super, gell?!


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Mai 2009)

Mein Würfel auf der heutigen Tour,das Bild ist echt nicht der bringer....


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (10. Mai 2009)

Hey Hey ihr Würfelfans.....hier ein paar Pics von meiner Tour eben mal wieder durchs Siebengebierge...einmal Löwenburg, Milchhäuschen, Ofenkaulen dann den Petersberg runter und ab zum Waschen.... man gibt hier im den schönen 7 viele geile Trails zu entdecken.........Hier erstmal ein WICHTIGER hinweis.....
hat einer das verloren...




.....wenn ja, ich weis wos liegt...




Hier ein bissl die Löwenburg Rockn....








Nice Trails...ein bissl Matschig heut aber Nice....




ahja...das dann zum Thema Matschig....scheiß putzerei......aber man  seinen Würfel ja.....

Gruß an alle BiKerZ.....C7H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2009)

War heute in Solothurn auf den Bike Day's: 

Es hatte dort eine ganze Stange Cubes





Meine alte Liebe





und einen Eye Catcher





Sorry, sind nicht nur Cubes


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



sehen meine müden augen im hintergrund das neue sting? oder irre ich mich?


----------



## _adr (10. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> Hey Hey ihr Würfelfans.....hier ein paar Pics von meiner Tour eben mal wieder durchs Siebengebierge...einmal Löwenburg, Milchhäuschen, Ofenkaulen dann den Petersberg runter und ab zum Waschen.... man gibt hier im den schönen 7 viele geile Trails zu entdecken....


ja top bilder!

schon schön das siebengebirge...
vllt. sieht man sich ja mal da


----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sehen meine müden augen im hintergrund das neue sting? oder irre ich mich?


 

Ich sehe auch ein Sting! 
Hast du das wenigsten probegefahren und kannst jetzt und hier ausführlich berichten???


----------



## picard2893 (10. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> Hey Hey ihr Würfelfans.....hier ein paar Pics von meiner Tour eben mal wieder durchs Siebengebierge...einmal Löwenburg, Milchhäuschen, Ofenkaulen dann den Petersberg runter und ab zum Waschen.... man gibt hier im den schönen 7 viele geile Trails zu entdecken.........Hier erstmal ein WICHTIGER hinweis.....
> hat einer das verloren...
> 
> .....wenn ja, ich weis wos liegt...
> ...


 
Hehe, den Weg sind wir glaub ich auch runter...oder war es rauf!? 

Wir haben uns aber erst vertan, wollten vom Ölberg direkt zur Löwenburg, sind aber beim Lohrberg gelandet, ganz oben steht ein kleines rundes Aussichtshäuschen von wo man die Löwenburg mit dem Baum sehen kann, rechts entlang führt ein extrem schmaler Pfad Richtung Aussicht zum Ölberg. Den Pfad müsstest Du mal fahren, ist nicht breiter als 30cm und geht nach links extrem steil ab...

wenn Du da wegrutscht...naja...erinnert mich an das hier:

...am Ende sagt er noch: "oh f-u-c-k me!" waren wohl seine letzten Worte:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5lhnr0DM04&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5lhnr0DM04&feature=related[/COLO"]YouTube - Bad Mountain Bike Crash!!![/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2009)

Naja wenn wäre ich auf meine alte Tage ein Stereo gefahren und nicht so etwas nervöses, unkomfortables Rennvelo 

Nein ich bin nicht probegefahren, sonst komme ich noch auf dumme Gedanken 

Aber war eigentlich eine sehr nette Veranstaltung


----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2009)

Bin mal wieder hin und wech von den Bildern heute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Superschöne Landschaftsbilder, tolle Trail-Bilder und die Bike-Bilder sind natürlich auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Organspänder (10. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> is das das 2009er Fox trikot? Überleg mir auch das zu hplen, passt die farbe?



Ja ist das 09 Fox "EFX" in KellyGreen mir gefällt es, ist aber ein recht kräftiges grün


----------



## wildkater (10. Mai 2009)

@picard2893:

Das You-Tube-Video ist aber ECHT böse...
Ich wünsche allen Forums-Teilnehmern, dass wir von sowas verschont bleiben.
Ich will nichtmal live zusehen, wenn sowas passiert...geschweige denn der Hauptdarsteller sein.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Kerl wieder ein normales Leben führen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (10. Mai 2009)

@ picard.....hey...ja ich kenn den weg.....meinst den wo ihr da am ende bei der hütte sitzt auf den pics ne.....musst aber mal den schon gut steilen trail neben der hütte fahren...kommst dann dirket wieder an dem restaurant raus...ist echt nicht ohne teilweis...fährst am ende zwischen bäumen so einen weg mit echt speed...der ist auch so ca 80cm...ein Fehler, einmal aua.....
DERBES video....arme sau!!!!!....echt krass....muss mich wildkater anschließen...hoffentlich bleiben wir von sonem scheiß verschont...


----------



## picard2893 (10. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> @ picard.....hey...ja ich kenn den weg.....meinst den wo ihr da am ende bei der hütte sitzt auf den pics ne.....musst aber mal den schon gut steilen trail neben der hütte fahren...kommst dann dirket wieder an dem restaurant raus...ist echt nicht ohne teilweis...fährst am ende zwischen bäumen so einen weg mit echt speed...der ist auch so ca 80cm...ein Fehler, einmal aua.....
> DERBES video....arme sau!!!!!....echt krass....muss mich wildkater anschließen...hoffentlich bleiben wir von sonem scheiß verschont...


 
ja genau, der Weg...von der Hütte steil runter, dann direkt den Pfad entlang, auf der linken Seite lächelt die Löwenburg und Du schwitzt Dir einen zurecht bei den schmalen Trails und dann geht das Geholper los...  Nächstes Mal fahre ich die Strecke mit meinem Fully ab.


----------



## linusb (10. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich war heute in Lambrecht, in der Pfalz und bin den gäsbock-marathon gefahren. Zufällig n paar würfel fahrer hier, die da mit am start waren? (gab ja genug. Cube war minimum in den top five der am häufigsten vertretenen rädern)
> Bilder kann ich euc noch nicht zeigen...die muss ich erstmal bekommen..


... yepp, war auch am Start und habe jeden Kilometer genossen. Bin den Marathon zum dritten mal gefahren... einfach genial 
Habe dann das Wochenende genutzt, um weitere Kilometer im Pfälzer Wald unter die stollen zu nehmen...


----------



## biker1967 (11. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sehen meine müden augen im hintergrund das neue sting? oder irre ich mich?



So ein Sting hab ich am Freitag im Geschäft gesehen. Aber 4000 sind ne menge Kohle...


----------



## cubisti (11. Mai 2009)

das stimmt sie lohnen sich aber die 4000 geldstücke.
bin seit donnerstag bezitzer von einem Sting xt und es ist spitze.
Bilder folgen demnächst.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

schon lange kein Bild mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. Mai 2009)

Was ein geiles Wetter, bei uns hat es gerade so aus gesehen 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schon lange kein Bild mehr


 

Sieht sehr idyllisch aus mit dem Raps und der Sonne im Hintergrund 

Aber idyllisch kann ich auch


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2009)

Siehts bei uns immer noch Egal, s gibt keine schlechtes wetter, nur faalsche kleidung. War grafd auch mal 700hm material killn hey hochzus sogar ne gute zeit von 35-40min geschafft!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

dafür war es am Samstag nicht so dolle 





Nach schweisstreibenden 500hm auf dem Albiskamm angekommen und auf der anderen Seite zogen die Wolken herbei .... Abends um 6 hat es dann die Bäume ordentlich durchgefegt  aber da war ich schon zuhause. Der Grill lief, der Wein war im Glas und von meinem Platz hinter der Terassentür konnte ich dem Treiben ruhig und gelassen zusehen


----------



## rbto (11. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ... Egal, s gibt keine schlechtes wetter, nur faalsche kleidung. ...




Badewetter im Tal, auf der Hochplatte richtig Schnee - die Schuhe waren falsch ! 
Ist schon einen Monat her.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2009)

Oh ein Lefty Cube. Mach anderen Lenker, sattel und s sieht aus wie neu :


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. Mai 2009)

Hab am WE mein Arbeitsbike ein wenig aufgewertet:
Von hier:



nach da:



Jetzt auch passend zu meiner Grösse.


----------



## rbto (11. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Oh ein Lefty Cube. Mach anderen Lenker, sattel und s sieht aus wie neu :


Im Grunde hast Du Recht, aber hier oben interessiert mich weder Style-noch Sittenpolizei.  Die Pitchpolizei ist da schon ernster zu nehmen.

Das Cube hab ich mit ner Fatty dran gekauft, der Rest lag einfach so im Keller.


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. Mai 2009)

pitchpolizei ???

das bike find ich cool so, lefty is immer geil
und es war eins der wenigen bilder hier das in den bayerischen alpen geschossen wurde, hochplatte is saugeil gell, wenns halt nur schneefrei wär, und der dumme lift auch noch bikes mitnehmen würde, ich hab aba auch schon was von ner neuen offiziellen ausgebauten strecke gehört, und da liegt es doch schon fast nahe, dass der lift dann auch noch die bikes mit nimmt 

wo kommst du denn her ?


----------



## HILLKILLER (11. Mai 2009)

Naja das alte Bild, Lefty mag man oder eben nicht. Auch wenn ich sagen muss die Perspektive ist etwas komisch, bei dem obrigen Bike, sieht aus wie gegen den Baum gefahren *g* Aber immerhin mal Abwechslung, das is schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (11. Mai 2009)

*Schnee am Pfänder..*


beuze1 schrieb:


> hab ich das verschwiegen..
> sorry..
> aber jeder Berg hat mindestens 2 Seiten..
> *und ich sag nur..Südseite*



*der Pfänder sogar mindestens 5*
hab die letzten Tage 3 von den 5 Auffahrten zum Pfänder gemacht und ich kann sagen "Er" ist Schneefrei  

*Heute erst über die  Idiotenrennbahn  von Lochau nach Bregenz*




*Rollt gut*




*doch bald ist schluß mit Lustig*




*über 20% richtung Fluh, heute zuviel für mich*




*ab Fluh rollt,s wieder besser, nur noch 10%*




*schon auf halber Höhe..*




*gibts prächtige Blicke nach Vorarlberg*




*da liegt der Schnee noch länger*




*fast schon oben..das Gasthaus Pfänderdohle*




*aber es geht noch Höher..Das Gasthaus Pfänderspitze *




*Jacke an-Heiße Schokolade*




*und dann 600 hm runter zum See *




*zum Startplatz am Salvatorkolleg Lochau-Hörbranz*



.
.


----------



## fLoOh (11. Mai 2009)

schee schee
schade das ich soweit weg von den alpen wohne 

schönen abend noch


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> pitchpolizei ???
> 
> das bike find ich cool so, lefty is immer geil
> und es war eins der wenigen bilder hier das in den bayerischen alpen geschossen wurde, hochplatte is saugeil gell, wenns halt nur schneefrei wär, und der dumme lift auch noch bikes mitnehmen würde, ich hab aba auch schon was von ner neuen offiziellen ausgebauten strecke gehört, und da liegt es doch schon fast nahe, dass der lift dann auch noch die bikes mit nimmt
> ...



fahr hoch du dreckspatz


----------



## cmg20 (11. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Schnee am Pfänder..*
> 
> 
> *der Pfänder sogar mindestens 5*
> ...


 
Fast den gleichen Weg bin ich vorletzten Samstag auch gefahren, allerdings von Wolfurt kommend nach Bregenz (ca. 5 km *hehe* ) und nicht zur Pfänderspitze sondern zum Fesslerhof. Sehr schöne Tour, meine Pfänderpremiere (fahr ja erst seit diesem Frühling regelmäßig). Wird aber definitiv nicht bei der Premiere bleiben !

Übrigens, Idiotenrennbahn ist ein ausgesprochen passender Ausdruck  !!
LG


----------



## beuze1 (11. Mai 2009)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Übrigens, Idiotenrennbahn ist ein ausgesprochen passender Ausdruck  !!
> LG



*ja, und ich Mittendrin dabei.. *


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> fahr hoch du dreckspatz



ich wusste dass das kommt  nene erst mal raufquälen, sonst macht die abfahrt nur halbsoviel spass (ohne raufquälen fahr ich nirgends runter, ich fahr eig schon gern bergauf), nur danach kaufst du dir nochn liftticket, dass du nochmal den spass hast


----------



## cmg20 (11. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ja, und ich Mittendrin dabei.. *


 

So wars eigentlich nicht gemeint.... typisch Männer... drehen einem jedes Wort im Mund um *tz*  

Ne ne, ihr seit schon alle ganz lieb hier


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich wusste dass das kommt  nene erst mal raufquälen, sonst macht die abfahrt nur halbsoviel spass (ohne raufquälen fahr ich nirgends runter, ich fahr eig schon gern bergauf), nur danach kaufst du dir nochn liftticket, dass du nochmal den spass hast



oder man fährt zweimal hat ne gute vorbeireitung für marathonns und hat gleich zweimal das gute gefühl


----------



## Bluesdriver (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hier ein paar Fotos von meiner Samstagtour auf den Zwiesel.

Das Bike:





Ausblick vom Zwiesel:










Schöne Woche noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (11. Mai 2009)

Dein STEREO ist echt ein Sahneschnittchen - oder auf guat boarisch: a Augnbrotzeit...


----------



## Bluesdriver (11. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Dein STEREO ist echt ein Sahneschnittchen - oder auf guat boarisch: a Augnbrotzeit...


 
Merci dir


----------



## ibinsnur (11. Mai 2009)

das stereo kann was   - nur die weiße sattelstütze is mir etwas "2 much"


----------



## Icetiger212 (11. Mai 2009)

hey, bei den ganzen schicken Bikes wird man ja fast neidisch... 
heut mal auf Plansee Runde gewesen knapp 77 km aber eine Ruhe, weil noch keine Terroristen unterwegs sind! 

Darf ich Vorstellen, mein Spielzeug





und heut am Plansee:














Päusche






lg Ice


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2009)

vorallem wird die verkratzen, wenns stereo artgerecht bewegt wird, sprich der sattel ab und zu etwas abgesenkt wird


----------



## Bluesdriver (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich will ja nicht hier Diskutieren und so, weil es ja ein Bildertheard ist.
Zu meiner Sattelstütze, also ich bekomme noch eine in schwarz von cube, muss aber sagen das mir die weiße auch gefällt.
Und ja, es sind auch schon leicht Krazspuren zu sehen, was ärgerlich ist, mich aber weiter nicht stört, weil es ja ein fahrrad zum Spaßhaben ist und der schöne Lack nicht ewig so geil aussehen wird . 

So und jetzt weiter Bilder mit schönen aussichten und schönen Cubes (wobei es ja sowieso keine häßlichen Cubes gibt )

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2009)

In spätestens 2monaten denkst du wie ich mittlerweile: Hauptsach s rolllt  Ganz ehrlch, so geil ein Lack auch ist, und so sehr man ihn liebt; auf lange sicht is dir der sowas von schnuppe


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2009)

Und mal ehrlich: Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als ein schönes AMS oder Stereo, dass nach ner Zeit immer noch aussieht wie neu  Wenn die Bikes artgerecht gehalten werden, dann gibt es auch Kratzer


----------



## Bluesdriver (11. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als ein schönes AMS oder Stereo, dass nach ner Zeit immer noch aussieht wie neu  Wenn die Bikes artgerecht gehalten werden, dann gibt es auch Kratzer


 
Spruch des Jahres


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

Ein MTB sollte schmutzig und zerschrammt sein ..... wie der Biker


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2009)

Du willst dich ja nur vorm Putzen drücken


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

Ich war fleissig, und habe am Samstag nach der Tour mein Bike geputzt 

sah dann fast wieder so aus 





Edit: das Bild dient nur der Illustration und bezieht sich nicht auf die derzeitige Ausbaustufe


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2009)

Sehr löblich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann nehme ich natürlich alles zurück


----------



## regenrohr (12. Mai 2009)

Von gestern als es noch trocken war, halbe Stunde später war ich "leicht" durchnässt, aber die "Matsch Marie" wurde ihrem Namen dann wenigstens gerecht....












barbarissima schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als ein schönes AMS oder Stereo, dass nach ner Zeit immer noch aussieht wie neu  Wenn die Bikes artgerecht gehalten werden, dann gibt es auch Kratzer



Das erinnert mich an den Typ in der Werkstatt, als ich das Reaction zur ersten Inspektion nach 6 Wochen gebracht habe, der nur meinte, das er selten ein Fahrrad gesehen hätte, was so alt sei, aber schon so vermackt sei....


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

wie bist du denn mit MatschMary so im Alltag zufrieden?? Abrollen etc.....


----------



## regenrohr (12. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie bist du denn mit MatschMary so im Alltag zufrieden?? Abrollen etc.....



Im Gelände macht der Reifen Spass und ist bisher der einzigste mit dem ich noch nicht gerutscht bin, allerdings auf der Straße, Feldwegen oder befestigten Wege merkt man ganz deutlich das der Reifen dafür nicht gemacht wurde.... zudem kommt der Geräuschpegel, der ja dem ein oder anderen stört.

Habe ja im Moment die Marie nur hinten drauf (weil mir am WE der Vorderreifen kaputt ging) und vorn den Nic, zu Anfang war ich ja von dem Nic ganz begeistert, aber mittlerweile und vorallem im Vergleich zur Mary, nur als Notlösung in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (12. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein MTB sollte schmutzig und zerschrammt sein ..... wie der Biker



zweiteres trifft ziemlich häufig zu !  ersteres versuchte ich dadurch immer zu vermeiden ...


----------



## zeKai (12. Mai 2009)

Heute mal ein wenig gefahren wegen dem bombenwetter.


----------



## sun30 (12. Mai 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Im Gelände macht der Reifen Spass und ist bisher der einzigste mit dem ich noch nicht gerutscht bin, allerdings auf der Straße, Feldwegen oder befestigten Wege merkt man ganz deutlich das der Reifen dafür nicht gemacht wurde.... zudem kommt der Geräuschpegel, der ja dem ein oder anderen stört.
> 
> Habe ja im Moment die Marie nur hinten drauf (weil mir am WE der Vorderreifen kaputt ging) und vorn den Nic, zu Anfang war ich ja von dem Nic ganz begeistert, aber mittlerweile und vorallem im Vergleich zur Mary, nur als Notlösung in Betracht zu ziehen.



Für welchen Reifen ist denn MatschMarie der Kosename? Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic sagt mir was, aber MatschMarie?


----------



## Groudon (12. Mai 2009)

Würde mal sagen = MUDDY MARRY


----------



## sun30 (12. Mai 2009)

Noch nie gehört, ist der auch von Schwalbe?


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Mai 2009)

jup:
http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/star...24&PHPSESSID=498a3c8dc7f08b8ee28e67c25f171d3a


----------



## michelix (12. Mai 2009)

en downhillreifen auf nem reaction

wat soll man da noch sagen. und dann noch hinten.
am bike sollte der bessere reifen immer vorne aufgezogen werden....

naja jedem das seine


----------



## Rüssel__ (12. Mai 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unsrer Tour "zum schwarzen Grat" bei uns im  Allgäu.
















Wetter war Gigantisch und die Tour hatte ca. 55km und 1300hm.
Vom Turm aus konnte man schön die Alpen und bis zum Bodensee schauen

Grüsse aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Cortezsi (13. Mai 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Im Gelände macht der Reifen Spass und ist bisher der einzigste mit dem ich ...



OT:
Einzigste - die Steigerung von einzige... 
Sorry, aber diese Modeverballhornung der Grammatik geht gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. Mai 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> OT:
> Einzigste - die Steigerung von einzige...
> Sorry, aber diese Modeverbalhornung der Grammatik geht gar nicht.


 
Wir sind hier aber nun mal im MTB-Forum und nicht im Forum für Deutschlehrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und da sind die Toleranzen, was Grammatik und Rechtschreibung angeht, recht groß. Und wenn wir uns über jeden Fehler aufregen wollten, dann wäre es doch bald ein Deutschlehrer-Forum


----------



## regenrohr (13. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> Für welchen Reifen ist denn MatschMarie der Kosename? Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic sagt mir was, aber MatschMarie?



lediglich etwas frei übersetzt, mud = Schlamm / Dreck -> Umgangssprachlich Matsch 



michelix schrieb:


> wat soll man da noch sagen. und dann noch hinten.am bike sollte der bessere reifen immer vorne aufgezogen werden....
> 
> naja jedem das seine



Es war ursprünglich vorn und hinten einer drauf, da mir aber bei der Tour am WE (wie vorangehend schon erwähnt) der Vordere kaputt ging, ist der Nic wieder übergangsweise drauf, damit ich fahren kann, bis ich meinen Neuen bekomme. Das ist bisher der einzige Reifen mit dem ich (noch) nicht gerutscht bin und das eigentliche Einsatzgebiet (genau wie die angeblich falsche Gabel, falsche Bremse, etc.) ist mir relativ egal.



Cortezsi schrieb:


> OT:
> Einzigste - die Steigerung von einzige...
> Sorry, aber diese Modeverbalhornung der Grammatik geht gar nicht.



Ich bitte vielmals um Nachsicht, da ich mich hinreissen lassen habe, die Mundart auch in Schriftform zu nutzen... (und als Dichter würde ich mich ja auch nicht bezeichnen wollen)

da das hier aber kein Disskussionthread ist:




(ja ich weiß ich müsste aufräumen und Rasen mähen)


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2009)

wenn du dann fertig bist kannst du zu mir kommen


----------



## ratko (13. Mai 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> OT:
> Einzigste - die Steigerung von einzige...
> Sorry, aber diese Modeverbalhornung der Grammatik geht gar nicht.



Das geht doch ganz anders:

einzig - einziger - am einzigsten 

Das Wort "einzigste" ist daher als Superlativ gänzlich ungeeignet.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (13. Mai 2009)

ey was labbert ir für drekscheise da??...
wolle fare fahrat oda was....nix läne deutsch...läne bärg runte komm an schnellste....nix deutsch lan....


----------



## Celsius (13. Mai 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> OT:
> Einzigste - die Steigerung von einzige...
> Sorry, aber diese Modeverbalhornung der Grammatik geht gar nicht.


 
Hallo Cortezsi, großer Meister der Grammatik. Nur eine kurze Frage zur Rechtschreibung am Rande: Wird Verballhornung (schreckliches Wort übrigens) wirklich nur mit einem 'l' geschrieben oder ist das nur deine persönliche Version?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

michelix schrieb:


> en downhillreifen auf nem reaction
> 
> wat soll man da noch sagen. und dann noch hinten.
> am bike sollte der bessere reifen immer vorne aufgezogen werden....
> ...



Freeride - Downhill- Enduro reifen, wenn ich bitten darf
Aber ich lieb siee!! Fr Tubeless version Einfach geuil der grip!


----------



## beuze1 (13. Mai 2009)

Last gut sein und zeigt Bilder..


----------



## katabuja (13. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Rahmen gibts noch hier. Interessant für ein Customaufbau.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a12918/stereo-rahmen-inkl-fox-rp23-daempfer.html



Hätte ich auch gemacht.
aber hab mich für das letzte 20" von Fun Corner entschieden.Cube Stereo k18 2008 in schwarz mit Mavic
Crossmax Umbau und 2,4 er Schlappen für 1699.-
Das Angebot mußte ich einfach annehmen.
Kommt dann nächste Woche.
Melde mich,wie schnell ich auf der Ebene fahren kann und ob Weely und freihändig fahren geht.

Haut rein und gib Alles.


Grüße F.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (13. Mai 2009)

Hier nochmal pics um was für dieses Forum zu tun ausser über Grammatik zu Debattieren!!!!!
Hier Pics von meiner kleinen 20km Tour übern Hometrail mit Style187 today.....Der Wettergott hat meine Gebete erhört und mir einen Tag im Matsch geschenkt.........








Hier eine sehens werte Erscheinung so mitten im Wald...fest eingebaut an einem Grillplatz...irgendwie deplatziert....




...wie gesagt...war wat feutch und dreckig aufm Weg....




....und hier drunter ist ein Tattoo...irgendwo....





naja....aber erstmal die Würfel waschen...ganz wie sich dat gehört....(nur normalerweise net mim Hochdruckreiniger...aber ab und zu...net zu nah dran...dann jeed dat!!)





naja....hoffe die Pics machen euch Würfelfans was mehr Spaß als der Deutschunterricht zuvor........
bis dann ihr Gleichgesinnten....
Ps:und wenn jetzt einer meckert wegen möglichen Rechtschreibfehlern oda so...zudem fahr ich persönlich hin und fahr über ihn mit meinem nobby bis das..............


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

Ahhh
Wenn ich den hochdruckreiniger sehe
Da bekommt jeder Schrauber feuchte augen!
Ich kanns versetehen, aber Leute nehm euch die zeit, und nehmt nen schwamm! KEINE HOchdurckreiniger; das tut dem ganzen rad nicht gut
Gegen schlamm ist nichts einzuwenden (ich kann meins nichmal fahren, weil ich nur mit der shorts drauf möchte, da es so dreckig is


----------



## sun30 (13. Mai 2009)

Gibts eigentlich in den Waschanlagen auch "normale" Schlauchreiniger? Also nicht Hochdruck sondern eher wie ausm Gartenschlauch. Das greift die Lager nicht so an und ist einfacher als händisch mit nem Schwamm.


----------



## Starkbier (13. Mai 2009)

du wirst doch zuhause einen schlauch haben


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (13. Mai 2009)

@ andi....
weis was du meinst...aber wie gesagt...etwas mehr Abstand (zumal das ein neue Anlage ist wo man den druck runter regeln kann) und dann geht das um den groben Dreck runter zu waschen...schon klar das man das Ding net voll auf die Feder ect. richtet........


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn mans genau nimmt is jeder gartenschlauch zuviel. es geht gar nich so arg um den druck.
fakt is, dass das zeug dann hinterher im tretlager zufinden ist und alle anderen lager auch angreift. am besten kompltett ohne schlauch


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (13. Mai 2009)

@ andi....
hhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaast ja recht.........aber sag mir net das du das nach jedem kleinen Hometrail Ausflug machst....eine Stunde biken, zwei Stunden putzen....nee du...dann lieber 1x mehr Wartung und mehr 10x Zeit zum biken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

Machs doch wie ich: Putzen max. mal ab 700km, sonst nur antrieb sauberhalten. --> Rad funkioniert und verbraucht nich viel putzzeit. Is doch wursch, ob der dreck aufm lack is oder net. Mein rad funktioniert, und so solls sein. putzen kann man. Muss aber nich so oft sein  Mein letztes mal is jetzt schon seit mitte-ende februar her ---> mehr als 1500km


----------



## sun30 (13. Mai 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> du wirst doch zuhause einen schlauch haben



nicht jeder hat nen haus im grünen mit garten. 

wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (13. Mai 2009)

Also da muss ich auch mal was schreiben, bei vielen Pics hier denkt man wirklich, die Räder sind nur zum Putzen da... aber waren die MTB´s nicht für was anderes? Ich weiß ja nicht... ;-)  Da muß ich Andi3001 mal beipflichten. technische Pflege reicht zum Fahren...


----------



## zeKai (13. Mai 2009)

Es gibt doch diese Gramm Fetischisten... wo sogar schrauben ausgebohrt werden um Nichtmals 1g zu sparen.. und ihr fahrt mit nem Kilo dreck am Rad rum


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (13. Mai 2009)

naja, wir fahren auch bei regen, das wäscht sich dann von selbst...
und von weitem mal drüber kärcher schadet den kisten auch nicht.besser als den dreck in die lager "fahren"


----------



## picard2893 (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich fahr immer zur Waschanlage, 1 Euro reingeworfen, und dann gehts ans Eingemachte. Innerhalb von 2 Minuten ist das Bike blitzblank sauber, und zwar alles, Umwerfer, Federn der Umwerfer, Kassette, Kassettenschlitze etc. Praktisch wieder Neuzustand. Und das mach ich nach jeder schmutzigen Tour. Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit Lagern, Ketten und sonstigem Gedöns, also was solls?! Ist halt nicht nur ein Nutzpferd sondern soll auch was hermachen. Die Leute sollen sehen, dass man sich um sein Bike kümmert, es pflegt und wartet...


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr immer zur Waschanlage, 1 Euro reingeworfen, und dann gehts ans Eingemachte. Innerhalb von 2 Minuten ist das Bike blitzblank sauber, und zwar alles, Umwerfer, Federn der Umwerfer, Kassette, Kassettenschlitze etc. Praktisch wieder Neuzustand. Und das mach ich nach jeder schmutzigen Tour. Hab bis jetzt keine Probleme mit Lagern, Ketten und sonstigem Gedöns, also was solls?! Ist halt nicht nur ein Nutzpferd sondern soll auch was hermachen. Die Leute sollen sehen, dass man sich um sein Bike kümmert, es pflegt und wartet...



Na ob man das dann auch als Pflege bezeichnen kann?!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Last gut sein und zeigt Bilder..


 
*Genau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Fishmasta (13. Mai 2009)

Hier ist mein neues Baby:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2009)

schicke Farbe  

willkommen im Forum und viel Spass mit deinem Würfel  

Ich würde das tonnenschwere Schloss abmontieren und wenn benötigt im Rucksack transportieren ....


----------



## HILLKILLER (13. Mai 2009)

Das Blau-Weiß ist echt schön.

Irgendwie komm ich trotz schönstem Wetter mal wieder nich zum Biken, schlimm schlimm. Aber immerhin war Zeit mal Kette, Kassette un Co zutauschen...(wo wir schon mal bei der Wartung waren, gibts auch nen passendes Bild *g*)




Cube (entkurbelt und entkettet, neu gabs Kassette und Kette, sowie Schaltwerksrollen) und Cubemensch *g*


----------



## Fishmasta (13. Mai 2009)

danke,danke

hoffe hier werde ich schöne infos und evtl. jemanden zum biken finden

ich habe leider im moment auch noch mit problemen zu kämpfen.
evtl. weil man bike gerade 9 tage alt ist.

ma schaun was in den threats gepostet wird 

das schloss lasse ich dran, weil dann keine gefahr besteht es zu vergessen und mein altes cube wurde mir nach einer rundumsanierung schon abgezogen.


----------



## sun30 (13. Mai 2009)

@fishmasta, wieder ein schönes white candy blue. glückwunsch! nur leider find ich passen die schwarze kurbel, die billig aussehenden pedale und das schloß nicht so recht ins bild. ist das alles standard? darf man fragen wo dus gekauft hast und wieviels gekostet hat? suche nämlich noch nach nem günstiger acid.


----------



## Ryo (13. Mai 2009)

Und mal wieder: Kettenstrebenschutz!!! Der schöne blaue Lack


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Mai 2009)

@fishmasta, so wie das Schloss dort hängt hätte ich immer wunde Oberschenkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fishmasta (14. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> @fishmasta, wieder ein schÃ¶nes white candy blue. glÃ¼ckwunsch! nur leider find ich passen die schwarze kurbel, die billig aussehenden pedale und das schloÃ nicht so recht ins bild. ist das alles standard? darf man fragen wo dus gekauft hast und wieviels gekostet hat? suche nÃ¤mlich noch nach nem gÃ¼nstiger acid.



habe das bike im bike-discount in bonn gekauft.
es war von 699â¬ auf 549â¬ runtergesetzt 
stÃ¤nder und schloss waren nicht dabei.
habe mir so ein klobiges schloss gekauft, weil mir mein altes cube nach einer generalÃ¼berholung gestohlen wurde 



Ryo schrieb:


> Und mal wieder: Kettenstrebenschutz!!! Der schÃ¶ne blaue Lack



jop bin mich gerade am umgucken, was  es feines gibt!!!
hast jemand nen guten vorschlag???



DÃ¤mon schrieb:


> @fishmasta, so wie das Schloss dort hÃ¤ngt hÃ¤tte ich immer wunde Oberschenkel.



ich komme nicht ans schloss!
habe es vor dem montieren schon ausprobiert und nach einer woche fahrt auch noch keine probs bekommen


----------



## Ryo (14. Mai 2009)

bitte:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz-Neopren-Hartail-NEU_W0QQitemZ380122469072QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lolo-bike (14. Mai 2009)

heute mal ein paar ansichten von meiner feierabendtour.
es ging von schutterwald über hofweier nach zunsweier zum segereck nach berghaupten und dann über offenburg zurück nach schutterwald.

Blick über Offenburg





Blick über Ortenberg aufs Hohe Horn





Blick ins Kinzigtal/ Gengenbach Reichenbach





@Home, Bike wieder sauber


----------



## RaptorTP (14. Mai 2009)

ich benutzt auch nen kärcher 

ab und zu





Meine Daten

hab neue klickis drauf


----------



## Deleted 149275 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Seit ca. zwei Wochen mein neues Spielzeug...


----------



## wildkater (14. Mai 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> bitte:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz-Neopren-Hartail-NEU_W0QQitemZ380122469072QQcmdZViewItem



Guckst Du noch besser hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34744


----------



## RaptorTP (14. Mai 2009)

ich selber hab es nicht, aber ein Kumpel an seinen Freddy 1

die Aufschrift geht schnell kaputt.
total rissig beim kumpel, und der fährt ein achtel von meinen strecken


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (14. Mai 2009)

hey Leuts...
hier mal pis der anderen Sorte...mein kleiner Würfel hat mich heut es erste mal abgeworfen...nur ne Kleinigkeit aber da dachte ich mir doch ich sorg mal für Abwechslung hier....




und hier...weis nicht was das is, aber da läuft Farbe aus meinem tattoo...hab wohl den Stopfen verloren...





naja,....mal was anderes halt....hoffe ihr könnt trotzdem gut schlafen...
bis denne....


----------



## sun30 (14. Mai 2009)

Fishmasta schrieb:


> habe das bike im bike-discount in bonn gekauft.
> es war von 699â¬ auf 549â¬ runtergesetzt



hey, super preis! es ist doch ein 2009er acid, oder? vor nen paar wochen gabs auf der bike-discount webseite 2008er acids fÃ¼r 549 aber nur in schwarz. wie hast dus geschafft das fÃ¼r 2009er in der coolen farbe white candy blue fÃ¼r 549 zu bekommen? 

@cubehillz, krass wie ist nen das passiert? gute besserung!


----------



## Fishmasta (14. Mai 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> hey, super preis! es ist doch ein 2009er acid, oder? vor nen paar wochen gabs auf der bike-discount webseite 2008er acids für 549 aber nur in schwarz. wie hast dus geschafft das für 2009er in der coolen farbe white candy blue für 549 zu bekommen?



jo es ist das 2009er acid in candy blue.
wir sind mit dem check der versicherung für das alte geklaute bike und 100 nach bonn zum bike-discount gefahren und haben nicht schlecht gestaunt als am dem bike ein schild mit der aufschrift 549 hang.

also ab damit ins auto und die 100 für's zubehör haben wir auch gespart.

internet ist halt nicht immer billiger .
weiß allerdings auch nicht warum die das auf der hp für 699 anbieten.

bikes in candy-blue gibt's da genug.
8 von 10 2009er acids waren in blau/weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (14. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


>



*kommt gut wie da die Brühe so runterläuft..*
aber Bärbel wird,s nicht mögen..


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Mai 2009)

[email protected] da wurd aber noch mit effekten gearbeitet^^ hatte auch mal sowas ähnliches nur das bei mir die Kniescheibe noch zu sehen war


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Fishmasta schrieb:


> jo es ist das 2009er acid in candy blue.
> wir sind mit dem check der versicherung für das alte geklaute bike und 100 nach bonn zum bike-discount gefahren und haben nicht schlecht gestaunt als am dem bike ein schild mit der aufschrift 549 hang.
> 
> also ab damit ins auto und die 100 für's zubehör haben wir auch gespart.
> ...



hey, danke. da haste echt nen schnapper gemacht. glückwunsch!


----------



## barbarissima (15. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> hey Leuts...
> hier mal pis der anderen Sorte...mein kleiner Würfel hat mich heut es erste mal abgeworfen...nur ne Kleinigkeit aber da dachte ich mir doch ich sorg mal für Abwechslung hier....
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Das sieht ja soo schlimm aus*





*Hatte Alpträume*


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (15. Mai 2009)

hahahaa...ihr scherzkekse....hab doch gesagt nur ne kleinigkeit!!...fand das Bild aber in nem super moment geknips...von wegen suppe und so...deswegen...posten!!!!
**effekte,...wasn für effekte..nee du, mein blut ist auch so schon rot genug**
bei sichtbarer Kniescheibe hört der Spaß dann auf...hoff mal das das alles wieder fit ist...


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. Mai 2009)

So typisch Biker muss man natürlich als erstes fragen ob das Cube noch heil ist, hoffe hats gut überstaden
Dir aber natürlich auch gute Besserung ( Ja sichtbare Kniescheiben sind schon was, vor Jahren hat es fast 4 Monate gedauert bis alles wieder zu und heile war  -> Abflug bei 60 mitm RR)


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Mai 2009)

hab da eine frage:

ich möchte gerne einen kürzeren vorbau auf mein ams125 da es dann besser im trail und downhill zu fahren ist, nur wie viel kürzer darf ich nehmen (mein jetziger ist glaub ich so was um die 90mm lang)

danke
bogl


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2009)

der sieht aber länger aus 

Ich habe einen 75mm Syntace Superforce drauf und denke mal weniger darf es fast nicht sein .... Aber das ist eine sehr individuelle Entscheidung


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> hahahaa...ihr scherzkekse....hab doch gesagt nur ne kleinigkeit!!...fand das Bild aber in nem super moment geknips...von wegen suppe und so...deswegen...posten!!!!
> **effekte,...wasn für effekte..nee du, mein blut ist auch so schon rot genug**
> bei sichtbarer Kniescheibe hört der Spaß dann auf...hoff mal das das alles wieder fit ist...



Das Wasser ist der Effekt :d ne das mit der Kniescheibe is aber auch schon 2 Jahre her war zwar kein Riesen Schnitt aber eben tief. Der Abflug war showreif ^^ darf man garkeinen erzählen peinlicherweise n Wasserloch in ner trekkerspur unterschätzt dementsprechend abgeflogen und die Grätsche gemacht dummerweiss genau auf nen scharfkantigen Stein mit dem Knie gelandet.Shit happens>> Danach ins KHK geradelt und nähen lassen alles hab so schlimm aber schön wenn der schmerz nachlässt.

<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (15. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> der sieht aber länger aus
> 
> Ich habe einen 75mm Syntace Superforce drauf und denke mal weniger darf es fast nicht sein .... Aber das ist eine sehr individuelle Entscheidung


 
Jo!
Selbigen hab ich auch auf´m Reaction drauf.
Plus MonkeyBar mit 20 mm rise.
Jetzt macht es gut Spass auch Bergab.
Der grandiose Vortrieb ist denke ich nicht viel gemindert worden.
Viel weniger dürfte es bei mir aber nicht sein.
Wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe, bin ich bei harten Manövern schon manchmal ziemlich nah am Lenker (Rahmengrösse pefrekt!).


----------



## CougarAB (15. Mai 2009)

Oha, da steig ich direkt nach dem "Horror-Effekt" ein und will mein Bike präsentieren. 

Hoffe das geht nicht unter.










Ist mein erstes Cube Bike.

Noch ist es schön weiß, aber sobald das Wetter nicht mehr ganz so mies ist und ich mal zu was anderem komme als "Zuhause <--> Arbeit" kommen die Schutzbleche wieder ab. Dann ändert sich das sicher schnell


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Is das unterm Flaschenhalter nen erste Hilfe Kasten vom roten Kreuz?  Dann passt Horror Effekt ja.


----------



## CougarAB (15. Mai 2009)

Horror Effekt wegen dem Hübschen Knie ein paar Posts weiter oben 

Aber ja, das ist ein Erste Hilfe pack 

Ich weiß das ding sticht ganz schön ins Auge. Aber so findet das auch ein vorbeikommender Wanderer falls ich mich mal alleine hinlege


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. Mai 2009)

CougarAB schrieb:


> Oha, da steig ich direkt nach dem "Horror-Effekt" ein und will mein Bike präsentieren.
> 
> Hoffe das geht nicht unter.
> 
> ...




nene ist nicht untergegangen schaut supi aus bis auf die schutzbleche aber die sind wohl eher Zweckdienlich als der Optik wegen. Naja viel spass aufjedenfall mit deinen neuen Spielzeug.

pea<e schlicki


----------



## RaptorTP (15. Mai 2009)

Bin heut von einer Volgesberg Tour zurück

68km, 1560 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (15. Mai 2009)

Nach schier endloser Warterei war es heute soweit:

aus dieser Kiste:




kam das raus:


----------



## Magic21 (16. Mai 2009)

Cube's im Tagebaugelände


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Mai 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


>



Warum läufst du den  das ist doch fahrbar.


----------



## picard2893 (16. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> hey Leuts...
> hier mal pis der anderen Sorte...mein kleiner Würfel hat mich heut es erste mal abgeworfen...nur ne Kleinigkeit aber da dachte ich mir doch ich sorg mal für Abwechslung hier....
> 
> und hier...weis nicht was das is, aber da läuft Farbe aus meinem tattoo...hab wohl den Stopfen verloren...
> ...


 

Alter, was machst Du nur für Sachen...  Hast super Handschuhe, aber bei den Knien........nix. Ok, ist glaub ich bei uns allen so. Eigentlich ziemlich fahrlässig sowas, nich?! Wo war denn der Abflug und wie hast Du das hinbekommen?! 
Ist übrigens ein weiteres Argument dafür, ne Flasche Alkohol mitzuführen... äh, ich meine Jod oder wie das Zeug heißt...und Verbandszeug, nicht das man nachher an ner Blutvergiftung krepiert.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (16. Mai 2009)

@raptor bzw schlickjumper.....die armen Würfel.....
ich wollt eigentlich nix sagen aber da sich das jetzt häuft....was macht ihr alle mit diesen ****** Schutzblechen??? jetzt werdet ihr sagen, damit wir net so dreckig werden, worauf ich sag das die Tour bzw. der Trail erst super waren wenn die Duschwanne aussieht wie der waldboden von vorhin...aber jetzt sagt mir mal, wie ihr die scheiß Dinger zum halten bekommen habt??...ich hatte mal die gleichen Dinger am Anfang und bei mir sind die immer nach der halben Tour losgerattert....egal ob mit gewindekleber oder sofest angeknallt das der Kunststoff fast am Arsch ist....ich glaub mein Fahrstil und Schutzbleche vertragen sich net.....aber naja....
aso jung...jetzt net bös sein...aber ich denk halt immer ich mach was oder lass es,....und beim mtb werd ich dreckig...verdammt dreckig!!

@picard.....ach verdammt...das war direkt nach der Abfahr Löwenburg, ob über den kleinen, steinigen Trail....danach die steile Abfahrt am ende...dann bremsen,auf ne matschige Schräge zu nem anderen Weg gekommen und ab dafür....weg war der Arsch....voll hammer...fährst vorher die geilsten Trails und aufn Wanderweg schmierts dich weg...


----------



## picard2893 (16. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> @picard.....ach verdammt...das war direkt nach der Abfahr Löwenburg, ob über den kleinen, steinigen Trail....danach die steile Abfahrt am ende...dann bremsen,auf ne matschige Schräge zu nem anderen Weg gekommen und ab dafür....weg war der Arsch....voll hammer...fährst vorher die geilsten Trails und aufn Wanderweg schmierts dich weg...


 
Hehe...das kenn ich. Meine 3 schwersten Unfälle waren nicht etwa bei 60km/h oder in extremen Kurven oder schwerem Gelände sondern bei max. 10km/h. Der schwerste Unfall war bei der Rheinaue. Ich mit dem Cube von der Brücke runter, nach rechts in die Rheinaue, dann querfeldein den einen Berg runter, und dann zack den nächsten. Aber der zweite entpuppte sich als Theater...mit Steinstufen und Steinplätzen, mit 1m Höhe pro Stein...da gings runter. Und ich hab noch gebremst, runter auf 10km/h, aber dann gings abwärts. Bin bei der 3. Stufe abwärts zum Halten gekommen. Hatte Gott sei Dank meinen Crosshelm auf, da ich mehrmals mit dem Kopf auf die Steine gedonnert bin. Das Cube hatte auch einige kleine Beulen am Oberrohr abbekommen, Kratzer und der Lockouthebel der Gabel zerbrach in zwei Teile. Ach ja, und das Knie war danach grün und blau. Aber ansonsten nix passiert.  Wenn man sich die Stelle einmal genauer ansieht, ist es fast ein Wunder, dass da nicht mehr passiert ist.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (16. Mai 2009)

hohoo.......miese...ich weis was du meinst...ich kenn die Stelle...hammer hart...kann mir vorstellen das das weh getan hat...nee, dagagen war mein kleine abflug ja ein Witz....zum glück...hey, geiles Wetter draußen wa...bist du gleich im Busch??...also ich net...das scheiß Knie tut doch merh weh und ist dicker als gedacht...und Musklekater hab ich auch...ich geh im Moment wie son alter Sack......naja...fals du, oder die anderen BiKerZ heut fahren...viel Spaß und immer schön Fotos machn....ciao...(muss ma off jetzt)


----------



## RaptorTP (16. Mai 2009)

also erst mal -- sehr schönes Stereo !  

Dann zu den Unfällen - mit meinem Cube hab ich nur einmal bei ca 20 km/h gedacht ich könnt steil in die Kurve gehen, nur wechselte der Belag in der Kurve.
Von stink normaler Bürgersteig zu Kopfsteinpflaster - bin glücklicherweise auf meinem linken Knie einfach nur gerutscht - und hatte auch ne lange Winterhose an.

Zu meinem Bike, ich hatte letzte Tour auch keine Schutzbleche drauf.
Nur waren wir dort mit dem Auto da, ich hatte mir garkeine anderen Klamotten mitgenommen, da wars schon ganz gut nicht ganz so dreckig zu sein.
Also bei mir hält das einfach so. Seit langem mal wieder drauf gehabt, geb ich zu.
Aber verstellt hat sich deswegen noch nichts, auch ohne Kleber.
Mir gefallen die Dinger auch nicht.
Ich könnt so kaum meine kleine zweite Trinkflasche in die Hand nehmen, die war vielleicht versaut - will ja nicht dann alles aufm Lenker verteilen *G*


----------



## picard2893 (16. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> hohoo.......miese...ich weis was du meinst...ich kenn die Stelle...hammer hart...kann mir vorstellen das das weh getan hat...nee, dagagen war mein kleine abflug ja ein Witz....zum glück...hey, geiles Wetter draußen wa...bist du gleich im Busch??...also ich net...das scheiß Knie tut doch merh weh und ist dicker als gedacht...und Musklekater hab ich auch...ich geh im Moment wie son alter Sack......naja...fals du, oder die anderen BiKerZ heut fahren...viel Spaß und immer schön Fotos machn....ciao...(muss ma off jetzt)


 
nee, ausgerechnet heute ist einkaufen dran...Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren für meinen Freerider, Digi-Cam, aber ne kleine und noch einiges mehr. Morgen gehts dann von Bonn aus nach Bad Neuenahr in den Ahrweiler Wald...wird heftig. 

so, um wieder ins Topic zu rutschen, Bilder einer Marathontour, Richtung Brohl, also insgesamt 80 km hin und zurück. 













nach ein paar Bildern versagte dann die Kamera... 

ok, ist auch schon 6 Jahre alt und ettliche Male heruntergefallen...


-


----------



## RaptorTP (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal 2 Fragen

1. benutzt einer sinnig den LOCK für die Gabel ??
mich stört der nur, wenn ich mal ein schutzblech benutze

2. Krankenversicherung bei Alpentour bescheid geben, wie am besten versichern ?

Danke schonmal, Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (16. Mai 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> Ich hab mal 2 Fragen
> 
> 1. benutzt einer sinnig den LOCK für die Gabel ??
> mich stört der nur, wenn ich mal ein schutzblech benutze
> ...


 
zu 1: Nö, hab ich vorher eigentlich kaum benutzt, da ich, wenn ich einen Berg hochfahre, in der Regel einen steinigen "waldigen" Berg befahre und keine Straße. Also ist ne Federung nötig. Und bei Straßen hab ich einen so kleinen Gang, dass ich gar nicht in die Pedalen reinwippen muss, sondern es per Gangschaltung regel, dafür ist sie ja auch da. Außerdem schont es die Knie.

Zu den Schutzblechen. Also die hab ich immer drauf, wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre und es regnet. Ansonsten lass ich es inzwischen. Aber die halten bombenfest und es sind die gleichen, wie auf der letzten Seite gepostet. Und stören auch nur etwas, wenn man extrem vorne einwippt.


----------



## Organspänder (16. Mai 2009)

Es war einmal ein Cube...








schön wahr es mit dir


----------



## RaptorTP (16. Mai 2009)

öhm, hasste nicht mehr oder putt ???


----------



## sun30 (16. Mai 2009)

ist es normal das die ams 125 gebogene sattelstützen haben? ich find das nämlich nicht so schön.


----------



## crush-er (16. Mai 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> schön wahr es mit dir



Wat los???


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Mai 2009)

@ sun30, nö ist mir auch als erstes aufgefallen, wär für mich eine qual im downhill weil der sattel nich weiter reingeht ...

morgen geh ich endlich mal wieder schön auf tour, dann kann ich auch mal wieder fotos posten  juhuuu, chiemgauer berge  juhuuuu endlich wieder mal fett biken !!!! unds wetter soll aiuch geil werden woooooho


----------



## pr0phet (16. Mai 2009)

Mein Fritzz von 2008...


----------



## 5er (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe "Würfel"-Gemeinde !

Dies ist mein erster Post und ich möchte mich und mein Bike vorstellen.

Bin 38Jahre, Familienvater und trotzdem begeisterter MTB-Fahrer. Wohne zwar im Flachland, aber auch hier kann man schöne Touren machen. 

Intensiv fahren steht nicht mehr so zur Debatte, wie bei einem 20zig jährigen, aber meine Familie und ich nutzen jede freie Gelegenheit



Finde Euer Forum toll und habe auch schon viel mitgelesen. Jetzt dachte ich, ist es an der Zeit mal "offiziell" Hallo zu sagen.



Mein Bike: Cube AMS125 K18 2008


----------



## beuze1 (16. Mai 2009)

*wo soll ich den heut hinfahren..*




*ok..erstmal über die Brück..*




*den da gibts satt Trail,s..*




*bis zur Argen..*




*und immer weiter..*




*zur nächsten Brücke nach Hause..*




40 km 700 hm..schön war,s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (16. Mai 2009)

@ pr0phet

was hasste da fürn Sattel auf Fritzz ?
ist der tourentauglich ?

hübsch gemacht  

lol, ich glaub das ist der original sattel,  also zumindest haben noch einige den drauf, wenn ich da so seh

dann wird er wohl nicht der beste sein


----------



## Organspänder (16. Mai 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> öhm, hasste nicht mehr oder putt ???



Drücken wir es mal freundlich aus mir wurde es entwendet
wenn ich den erwische der bekommt saures


----------



## norman68 (16. Mai 2009)

So dann hier auch mal wieder ein aktuelle Bild meines AMS Pro 2005


----------



## RaptorTP (16. Mai 2009)

organspender

neeee oder ?

hasste versichert ??

ich bezahl sowas um die 57 â¬ im Jahr


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Mai 2009)

@ organspender, wenigstens hatte er geschmack ... 
wird dich wohl nur wenig trösten ...  

mein beileid hast du 

was wird dann das nächste bike?


----------



## bujo12 (16. Mai 2009)

Heut war wohl jeder biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (16. Mai 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> @ pr0phet
> 
> was hasste da fürn Sattel auf Fritzz ?
> ist der tourentauglich ?
> ...



jo ist der originale, nur umgespritzt...bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit...


----------



## Organspänder (16. Mai 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> @ organspender, wenigstens hatte er geschmack ...
> wird dich wohl nur wenig trösten ...
> 
> mein beileid hast du
> ...



Danke
ich warte mal ab was der Jahrgang 2011 so bringt
ansonsten habe ich ja noch mein 08 Stereo

@RaptorTP    ja ist versichert für 280 im Jahr


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2009)

Ouh man, echt mieß. Wie wurds dir denn geklaut?
Nuja, zurück zum biken.....
Auch ich war unterwegs, und hatte endlich mal wieder die cam mit........DI bekommt mein Stereo teilchen. Kompletter anttrieb. Auf jedenfall freu ich mich drauf 
Diese woche hatte es bei uns nur Dauerregen, heute wars der erste regenfreie tag! Naja, hab trotzdem dreimal bei dauerregen material gekillt. die dreckschicht wächst






Es sieht weniger aus, als es ist  Frage eines Wanderers heut: Is der Dreck aerodynamisch sinnvoll? Muss man dafür draufzahlen?
Ich nur eiskalt: Dreck? welcher dreck?? 
Naja, bevor ich es mit nem antrieb verwöhne, wirds geputzt


----------



## sun30 (16. Mai 2009)

@5er, schönes bike! hast das erst neu gekauft nehm ich an. überlege auch es zu holen. darf ich fragen wo dus gekauft hast zu welchem preis?

sind die weißen reifen standard? und warum haste dich gegen das 2009er modell entschieden?


----------



## picard2893 (17. Mai 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Drücken wir es mal freundlich aus mir wurde es entwendet
> wenn ich den erwische der bekommt saures


 
oh kacke...so ein schönes Bike. Aber verdammt, das fällt doch auf wie der Papst ohne Klamotten. Hast Du der Polizei ein paar Photos gezeigt? Mit diesem Typ in der Konfiguration werden sicher nicht allzuviele fahren, denk ich mal. Tja, wenn die Versicherung zahlt...ok, schön und gut aber selbst wenn man sich das gleiche Bike nochmal holt ist es irgendwie nicht dasselbe. Hoffe, Du findest diese Ratte!  Wie ich sowas hasse, kein Respekt mehr vor dem Eigentum anderer Leute...

ok, neue Bilder von einer kleinen Rheintour, nur einmal um den Block, aber mit neuer Cam (diesmal Nikon):




























http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=fscn0088x67p.jpg


----------



## Bluesdriver (17. Mai 2009)

@picard, wie hast du das schöne foto gemacht, wo du so halb unsichtbar bist, sieht voll geil aus,
lg


----------



## JuergenM. (17. Mai 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> @picard, wie hast du das schöne foto gemacht, wo du so halb unsichtbar bist, sieht voll geil aus,
> lg


 
Nennt sich Doppelbelichtung! Ist aber nicht ganz einfach, weil die Kamera in exakt der selben Position sein sollte wie bei der ersten Aufnahme. Hat Picard aber prima hinbekommen, sieht echt geil aus "Der Geist des Cube"


----------



## Cuberia (17. Mai 2009)

Dann will ich auch nochmal...bei dem genialen Wetter.


----------



## 5er (17. Mai 2009)

Gestern habe ich noch einen neuen Vorbau+Lenker und Griffe verbaut, nun sitze ich etwas entspannter.

@sun30

Das Rad habe ich neu im letzten Jahr gekauft, war bis jetzt bloß stiller Mitleser ;-)


----------



## Blades (17. Mai 2009)

Hui noch ein Bonner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (17. Mai 2009)

@5er, kannste noch was zu den fragen sagen? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5916535&postcount=9648


----------



## wuerfelfreund (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!!!
Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer gestriegen Tour auf den Brocken. Start war in Ilsenburg und über Drei Anne Hohne und Schierke dann zum Brocken. Es waren insgesammt 54 km und das Wetter war super. Eine Schaltung hat sich aufgelöst (war kein CUBE) und es gab zwei kleinere Stürze ohne nennenswerte Schäden.











​


----------



## picard2893 (17. Mai 2009)

Leute, macht doch bitte die Bilder untereinander..Ihr zerrt ja das ganze Forum in die Breite... 




Bluesdriver schrieb:


> @picard, wie hast du das schöne foto gemacht, wo du so halb unsichtbar bist, sieht voll geil aus,
> lg


 
siehe unten:



JuergenM. schrieb:


> Nennt sich Doppelbelichtung! Ist aber nicht ganz einfach, weil die Kamera in exakt der selben Position sein sollte wie bei der ersten Aufnahme. Hat Picard aber prima hinbekommen, sieht echt geil aus "Der Geist des Cube"


 
Richtig... per Stativ erst eine Aufnahme ohne mich, dann mit mir. Und dann per Computer zusammengefügt und das Bild mit mir transparent gestaltet, damit ich wie ein Geist wirke. War aber nur ein Test. Mit der Methode kriegt man auf jeden Fall noch geilere Bilder hin.

Ich hatte auch so in Gedanken die Idee: "Ja, selbst die Geister unserer Zeit fahren Cube... bis in alle Ewigkeit. 



-


----------



## RaptorTP (17. Mai 2009)

wuerfelfreund

2 Stürze und ne kaputte Schaltung auf 54km - nett schlecht  - da hattet ihr ja richtig spaß *G*


----------



## wuerfelfreund (17. Mai 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> wuerfelfreund
> 
> 2 Stürze und ne kaputte Schaltung auf 54km - nett schlecht  - da hattet ihr ja richtig spaß *G*



die stürze waren halb so schlimm...an einem war ich auch beteidigt. bin über dem Lenker abgestiegen zum Glück bei geringer geschwindigkeit. und das mit der Schaltung war kurz vor dem Ziel das spielte dann keine Rolle mehr da dann die wohlverdiehnte Abfahrt von 12 km kam.


----------



## beuze1 (17. Mai 2009)

Blades schrieb:


> Hui noch ein Bonner



Dienstag bin ich auch in Bonn (HS-BIKE)

*Sonntag morgen 6Uhr30..*




*ersetz den Power Bar Riegel-Mund auf und durch..
Mückenschwarm am Bodensee..*




*der Säntis..*



.
.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Mai 2009)

Ich war heute morgen um 9 Uhr auch unterwegs. Hab mich, nicht so wie der rest, gegen RR entschieden und dafür fürs Bike. DUmmerweiße ist die cam verreckt  Naja, daten hab ich ja 
63,4km // 4:30:22h // 2250hm // 55.1kmh // 13.8kmh ... warn 2mal Königstuhl, einmal weißer Stein, Heiligenberg und Peterstal....
Schön wars, bis auf die cam ..grr
Runter nur Trails., hochzus zu 50%


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (17. Mai 2009)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch nochmal...bei dem genialen Wetter.


 
Ahlen in Westfalen??? Komme aus Enniger; 7Km entfernt! Wo fährst denn?


----------



## 5er (17. Mai 2009)

Kleine Ausfahrt heute Nachmittag. Bestes Wetter, so machts Spass

Links das AccessWLS meiner Frau.

@sun30

Die weißen RR sind nicht Standard gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (17. Mai 2009)

@5er, wo hast dus gekauft und zu welchem preis? gabs damals schon das 2009er und wenn ja, warum haste das 2008er gekauft?


----------



## Bluesdriver (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ein paar Bilder meiner heutigen Tour:



http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/7/1/8/8/_/large/IMG_0346.JPG

Walchensee:




Kochelsee:





Blick von der Herzogstandhütte Richtung Süden:



http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/7/1/8/8/_/large/IMG_0379.JPG

Da mein Fahrradcomputer heute flöten gegangen ist, wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr für einen habt? Ich suche einen ohne Funk mit Höhenmesser? Gibts sowas, weil ich nur bis jetzt Höhenmesser und mit Funk gefunden habt. Hatte einen Sigma BC 2006.

Danke und schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## 5er (17. Mai 2009)

@sun30

Gekauft habe ich es beim Händler zum Listenpreis (1799), dafür hatte ich eine kostenfreie Durchsicht.
Feilschen wollte ich nicht, immerhin bekommt man das Ein oder Andere auch mal außer der Reihe kostenfrei .
Nein das 2009er gabs da noch nicht.


----------



## sun30 (17. Mai 2009)

@5er, danke! ist es diese austattung http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k304/a13841/ams-125-black-anodized-k18-2008.html? findest du 1449â¬ dafÃ¼r okay?


----------



## Cuberia (17. Mai 2009)

Konstantin 1979 schrieb:


> Ahlen in Westfalen??? Komme aus Enniger; 7Km entfernt! Wo fährst denn?



 Hi, ist unterschiedlich. Bin oft im Raum Hamm, Heessen, Dolberg unterwegs. Oder die andere Richtung, Beckum /Höxberg, Oelde/ Geisterholz, Lippborg, Sünninghausen und wie man halt so Lust und Laune hat.... wollte demnächst auch die ein oder andere CTF mitfahren. Die nächste ist in Dortmund Ende Mai.
Mal sehen, wir können ja mal zusammen fahren, wen du Lust hast. Enniger ist ja nich aus der Welt.


----------



## 5er (17. Mai 2009)

@sun30

Bin mit der Ausstattung sehr zufrieden, wenns in Deiner Größe lieferbar ist, kannst Du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstantin 1979 (17. Mai 2009)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Hi, ist unterschiedlich. Bin oft im Raum Hamm, Heessen, Dolberg unterwegs. Oder die andere Richtung, Beckum /Höxberg, Oelde/ Geisterholz, Lippborg, Sünninghausen und wie man halt so Lust und Laune hat.... wollte demnächst auch die ein oder andere CTF mitfahren. Die nächste ist in Dortmund Ende Mai.
> Mal sehen, wir können ja mal zusammen fahren, wen du Lust hast. Enniger ist ja nich aus der Welt.


 
Hört sich gut an; ist ja nicht so leicht in den hiesigen Breiten Biker zu animieren geschweige denn welche zu finden! Ok, fehlen natürlich auch die Berge und schönen Trails.

Komme auf das Angebot gerne zurück; vielleicht ja mal nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## Cuberia (17. Mai 2009)

Klar, kein Problem...vielleicht kennst du auch noch die ein oder ander Strecke die ich noch nicht gefahren bin hier...obwohl die Auswahl ja wirklich sehr begrenzt ist...naja, mal sehen...


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das hier alles so seh wird mir ganz schwermütig ums herz ich möcht auch endlich...lieber Gott hab erbarmen und bring mir endlich mein Stereo. Macht weiter so schöne bilder damit lässt sich die ewig währende wartezeit wenigstens etwas versüssen.

pea<e schlicki


----------



## onesmiley (17. Mai 2009)

Nun muß ich doch auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder posten von meiner heutigen Tour (ca. 50 km, 2h 50 min, kaum Höhenmeter, da Flachland und viiiiel Gelände*g*)

Brücke im Wald bei Neuhofen in der Pfalz auf dem Weg Richtung Altrip




Weiter gings über Altrip nach Speyer. Hier die Zufahrt zum "Spaß-Gelände" bei Speyer




Über diesen wunderschönen Trail am Badegebiet




gelangt man hierher. In diesem Gelände fühlt sich mein Würfel wohl




Der Rückweg führte uns am Abgrund entlang




Und weiter gings Richtung Heimat über die Felder mit Blick auf den Odenwald


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Mai 2009)

in dem ich wiederum heute irgendwo war


----------



## beuze1 (17. Mai 2009)

*@ Bluesdriver*


*Walchensee:*




*bestes Bild heute..trotz fehlendem Cube

die Bilderpolizei



*


----------



## Organspänder (17. Mai 2009)

So war auch ein wenig unterwegs
60km 2,5h
und natürlich sind da auch wieder ein paar Bilder entstanden

Berliner Forstwege









Schloß Köpenick









Ende eines schönen Tourtages




Angenehmen Wochenstart euch allen


----------



## Bluesdriver (17. Mai 2009)

Danke,
ich fühle mich sehr geehrt

lg und auf eine regenfreie Woche!


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. Mai 2009)

Ich häts auch für besser empfunden hätte Bluesdriver sein wunderschönes stereo in eine Tanne gehängt. :d

<<schlicki


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2009)

Heute sind wir durch den Lorzetobel zum Gottschalkenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (17. Mai 2009)

@ mzaskar



> Heute sind wir durch den Lorzetobel zum Gottschalkenberg



Ihr seid ja Pfunds-Kerle..
.
.


----------



## cmg20 (17. Mai 2009)

So, ich war dieses Wochenende auch unterwegs:

Schwarzach - Ingrüne - Buggenegg - Oberbildstein am 16.5.2009















Tour auf Kobelalp am 17.5.2009:









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/357865 
 
Schön wars. Anstrengend auch, zumindest heute auf die Tour auf die Kobelalp (@ beuze: auch schon oben gewesen? Kennst meine Heimat ja ziemlich gut .)

LG Carina


----------



## Samwise (17. Mai 2009)

die Berge im Hintergrund welche sind das, weißt das zufällig?


----------



## cmg20 (17. Mai 2009)

Hi Samwise,

auf dem ersten Bild ist der Alpkopf mit der Sattelalpe (hier nicht erkennbar da zu klein) zu sehen. Hab ich heute grad zufällig selbst erst erfahren . 

Was das auf dem zweiten Bild für ein Berg ist weiß ich leider auch nicht. 

LG


----------



## beuze1 (17. Mai 2009)

cmg20 schrieb:


> (@ beuze: auch schon oben gewesen? Kennst meine Heimat ja ziemlich gut .)[/COLOR]
> 
> LG Carina



*eine meiner liebsten Runden..*
Dornbirn - Gütle - Beckenmann - *Kobelalp* - Hotter - Weissenfluhalp - Kehlegg - Dornbirn.

wir sehen uns am Pfänder..
.


----------



## Samwise (17. Mai 2009)

Hohenems --> Götzis --> hohe Kugel --> Emser Hütte --> Ebnit --> schuttanen --> Hohenems ist auch ne nette Runde wenn wir schon gerade im Vorarlberg sind


----------



## rip74 (17. Mai 2009)

will auch wieder!!!

super wetter - flowige trails - im schatten schattig...






















sorry konnt mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## picard2893 (18. Mai 2009)

So, ich war heute auch unterwegs, aber diesmal zu sechst. Eigentlich sollten wir acht sein, aber egal, wir hatten trotzdem riesen Spass. Aber mit was für Bikes. Wie ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt, waren wir ein bunt gemischter Haufen. Von 13 bis 30, von Stadtrad bis Fully, von Baumarktklasse bis High End Maschine, und wir haben es trotzdem gepackt:

Und kaum sind wir losgefahren...





...hat es angefangen zu "schneien", aber so heftig, dass wir glatt anhalten mussten um das Schauspiel zu genießen...













...dann gings weiter zum Kloster der armen Jungfrauen, äh ich meine zum Internat.  





Hier kann man schön die unterschiedlichen Bikes sehen, vor allem die Größe der Reifen...  24, 26, 28... 





Weiter gings Richtung Altenahr, ringsherum Weinberge und Felslandschaften... gefolgt von mehreren kleineren Reparaturen...









Durch die Minen von Moria...äh, ich meine durch die ehemaligen Eisenbahntunnel der Eifelbahn gings immer tiefer ins Unbekannte...









Die Gang... und ein Cube...





Auf dem Weg zurück, ne Pause an der Ahr, übrigens ein sehr wilder Fluss...





weiter nach Remagen...





bis zur Homeworld, Bonn...





----------------------------------------------------------------
Details

Strecke: von Bonn nach Altenahr und wieder zurück
Strecke: 115 km
Startzeit: 15.00 Uhr
Fahrtzeit: 6 Stunden, 30 Minuten 
Durchschnittstempo: 21 km/h
Maximum: 53,5 km/h
Höhenmeter: 985 hm

-


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @ mzaskar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alles echt  und war nicht billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max-und-Moriz (18. Mai 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ein paar Bilder meiner heutigen Tour:
> 
> 
> ...



Hallöle,  wegen deiner Radcomputersache... Was darf denn der neue Kosten? Nachdem ich nun schon eine Menge probiert habe, kann ich wirklich wärmstens ein Polarmodell empfehlen. Da hast du alles in einem Gerät und hast nicht immer den ganzen Lenker voll, über die Software kannst du dann auch alles nochmal ansehen und archivieren... Aber kommt halt echt drauf an, was du speziell suchst...

MfG


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (18. Mai 2009)

So auch ich war am Samstag ein bisserl unterwegs:





Dies war die erste Stelle wo ich m ein kleineres Rad wünschte, ich musste doch echt absteigen *g*




es führte mich über ein paar Umwege zur Dhünn




Das der Weg recht matschig war, sieht man ja




mein Licht am Ende des Tunnels




auch wenn der Hintergrund ein bisserl überbelichtet ist




das muss auf der Rückseite des Leverkusener Krankenhaus gewesen sein




hier ist noch ein schönes Plätzchen




Die Leverkusener Wasserfälle




Die Dhünn trifft den Rhein




hab's mir irgendwie späkakulörer vorgestellt




naja jetzt schnell nach Haus' Püppchen hat Essen bereitet


----------



## volki3 (18. Mai 2009)

@picard2893

Coole Bilder bestimmt auch ne Coole Tour und ihr hattet bestimmt euren Spass 

Aber alle ohne Helm....??? Wie uncool


----------



## barbarissima (18. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Dienstag bin ich auch in Bonn (HS-BIKE)
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Oh, kriegt dein AMS Gesellschaft?


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. Mai 2009)

so wie versprochen, bilder von der tour am sonntag in den chiemgauer bergen (Hochgern)

360° panorama (17 einzelbilder) vom gipfel aus:



ganz links kann man den chiemsee erkennen, dann das art "gipfelplateau" des hochgerns durchsetzt mit vielen vielen geilen bergen der alpen















ich sags euch, ein traum, endlose trail, oben zwar kaum fahrbar, ausser man ist übermotiviert wie ich, hat manchmal glück und 4 mal pech  (lad keine sturzbilder hoch  zu peinlich)
vielleicht folgen noch bilder von meinem freund, wenn ich sie hochladen darf

andre frage: was macht man, wenn einem ein fels den mantel an der seite ein kleines loch aufgerissen hat ??? muss da gleich ein neuer her ? hab jetz provisorisch geflickt

gruß
bogl


----------



## sun30 (18. Mai 2009)

@bogl, schöne bilder! leider ist das panorama bild sehr klein.

p.s. die vielen wanderer müssen nervig sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2009)

Öhm mach mal nen Bild vom Schlitz. Dann sag ich dir ob du nen neuen mantel draufmachen solltest.
Ansonsten: nette Tour!


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2009)

Moin
War auch mal los..... Bilder machen kann ich nicht Sorry...hab mein bestes gegeben..!
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thomasf (18. Mai 2009)

Alu und nichts anders!!!!


----------



## Tintera (18. Mai 2009)

@gooni11

ich kenne die Gegend, habe Verwandte dort...und sooo schlecht sind die Bilder doch gar nicht


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. Mai 2009)

hier der schlitz ...
komischerweise hab ich keinen platten bekommen, aber das loch geht durch den mantel durch, ganz sicher 





bitte sag dass es so auch geht, kost doch so viel geld, sowas war erst später eingeplant ...


----------



## acid-driver (18. Mai 2009)

würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr fahren...


----------



## Bluesdriver (18. Mai 2009)

Ich auch nicht, gerade auch wenn man viel Berg runter fährt...


----------



## seppi.jung (18. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike. Aber ich glaub, sowas wird hier nicht oft gezeigt. Freu mich trotzdem aus Comments.


----------



## norman68 (18. Mai 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hier der schlitz ...
> komischerweise hab ich keinen platten bekommen, aber das loch geht durch den mantel durch, ganz sicher
> 
> 
> ...



So was bin ich noch fast 2tkm am Nobby gefahren ohen ein Problem, doch bei mir ging es nicht bis zum Schlauch.


----------



## regenrohr (18. Mai 2009)

kleine Abendrunde, 23km ~530hm und gefühlte 100 Kalorien









picard2893 schrieb:


>



und keiner der Buben hat einen Helm  (OK, bin auch fast 2,5 Jahre ohne gefahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Mai 2009)

So, nachdem ich am Samstag für einen guten Zweck beim Gerolsteiner-Radsport-Festival ein paar Runden beim Spendenrennen gefahren bin und mich gestern mit meinem Rennpferdchen beim Schinder(hannes) MTB-Superbike ausgetobt habe, bin ich heute nur eine kleine Runde mit meinem Cube gefahren.
Hab ja lange keine Bilder von mir und Bike reingestellt. Dafür heute in voller Cube-Ausstattung, wie sich das gehört. 

Versuch mit Selbstauslöser:







stillgelegte Lava-Steinbrüche rund um meinen Heimatort.


----------



## lolo-bike (18. Mai 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Bike. Aber ich glaub, sowas wird hier nicht oft gezeigt. Freu mich trotzdem aus Comments.


geiler gartenzaun. bist du aus dem osten (nicht abwertend gemeint).
kenn die optik von besuchen in der ddr, da gab es solche betonfertigteile, die haben mir immer gefallen


----------



## Bluesdriver (18. Mai 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> geiler gartenzaun. bist du aus dem osten (nicht abwertend gemeint).
> kenn die optik von besuchen in der ddr, da gab es solche betonfertigteile, die haben mir immer gefallen


 

 seppi wollte eig kommentare zu seinem bike und nicht zu dem gartenzaun 
@seppi, hast du auch fotos wo du in aktion mit dem Flying bist??


----------



## seppi.jung (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich bin aus dem Osten. Das ist schön, dass der Zaun dir gefällt-gehört meiner Oma 

Ne hab  leider keine Action-Pics. Ich hab keinen zur Zeit der welche von mir macht


----------



## lolo-bike (18. Mai 2009)

bike ist natürlich auch nice


----------



## Dommes84 (18. Mai 2009)

Flying Circus ist cool.
Hätte auch gerne noch eins.
@seppi.jung hast du dir das bike selbst aufgebaut?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> So was bin ich noch fast 2tkm am Nobby gefahren ohen ein Problem, doch bei mir ging es nicht bis zum Schlauch.



Naja, ich würd sagen Grenzwertig. Kann man, muss man aber net...Kannst im prinzip machen was du willst. ich glaub ich selbst würd den noch fahren..


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. Mai 2009)

jop ich werds auch so machen, bisschen silikon vlt von aussen innen ein stückchen altem schlauch mit sekundenkleber festmachen, des müsste mehr aushalten wie der rest des reifens, ich hab jetz echt keinen bock nen neuen zu kaufen ...
(ausserden hatte ich an dem tag einen durchschlag-platten wegen einem spitzen stein"chen", aber am anderen reifen  ...
der nächste wird dann mit snake skin !!!!

@lolo-bike, saugeiles bike, besonders der rahmen und die bomber gefallen mir !!!! (flying circus ist schon zum dirten oder? sieht hier so bisschen freeride-hardtail-mäßig aus)
viel spass damit, und setz fleissig bilder rein, das bringt abwechslung !!!

gute nacht
bogl


----------



## seppi.jung (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe es im Serienzustand gekauft und dann nach und nach aufgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Versuch mit Selbstauslöser:


 
Für Selbstauslöser ist das ein klasse Bild geworden  Das ist ja immer ne echte Herausforderung, und manchmal ne ziemliche Rennerei, das Bild so hinzukriiegen


----------



## seppi.jung (18. Mai 2009)

Hey, das mein FC


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, gut dass mich keiner gesehen hat, was ich dort an den Grotten veranstaltet habe. Hat nicht immer beim ersten mal geklappt. Und das mit der Rennerei sah schon lustig aus.  Aber was solls. Bin auch überrascht, dass ich ein paar Bilder hinbekommen habe.


----------



## Bluesdriver (18. Mai 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Hey, das mein FC


 
Deutsch?

@jmr-biking, also meine kamera hat nur 10sek selbstauslöser, deine auch oder hast du mehr?


----------



## RaptorTP (18. Mai 2009)

sag mal, was sind denn beim flying circus für 2 langlöcher hinten, mit insgesamt 4 schrauben - was kann man den da einstellen.

sorry, echt keinen plan grad - gruß


----------



## Audix (18. Mai 2009)

thomasf schrieb:


> Alu und nichts anders!!!!



Mann - gut das die Trinkflasche da dran is...
Sonst müsste ich wohl langsam das trinken aufgeben - ich dachte schon - ich seh doppelt!

Sieht nach ner schnellen Tour aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (18. Mai 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> sag mal, was sind denn beim flying circus für 2 langlöcher hinten, mit insgesamt 4 schrauben - was kann man den da einstellen.
> 
> sorry, echt keinen plan grad - gruß



Verschiebbare Ausfallenden sorgen für einen variablen Radstand und erleichtern das spannen der Kette für den Single-speed-einsatz
super Sache wer es braucht


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @ mzaskar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und nicht einmal Brüder 



nächstens wollte ich mal zum Säntis / Alpstein dann kann ich dir ja zuwinken


----------



## JuergenM. (18. Mai 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> jop ich werds auch so machen, bisschen silikon vlt von aussen innen ein stückchen altem schlauch mit sekundenkleber festmachen, des müsste mehr aushalten wie der rest des reifens, ich hab jetz echt keinen bock nen neuen zu kaufen ...
> (ausserden hatte ich an dem tag einen durchschlag-platten wegen einem spitzen stein"chen", aber am anderen reifen  ...
> der nächste wird dann mit snake skin !!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hi bogl,

nimm kein Silikon das wird nicht halten auch nicht der Sekundenkleber. Da musst du dann schon MS Polymer (gibt´s von Terostat) nehmen und von innen mit Mulbinden (keine Damenbinden) verstärken. Zieh aber zum verarbeiten von dem Polymer Einweghandschuhe an (Verbandskasten), das Zeug klebt ne Woche später immer noch an deinen Fingern .
Ach, die Kartusche kostet so ca. 15,-uronen, ist es aber wert. Mit dem Zeug hab ich meine Markise an den Kasten geklebt. Das reist wahrscheinlich nicht mal nen Panzer runter, wenn dann komplett mit Dach


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Deutsch?
> 
> @jmr-biking, also meine kamera hat nur 10sek selbstauslöser, deine auch oder hast du mehr?



Mein Kamera hat auch nur 10 sec. Selbstauslöser. War ne ziemlich stressige Sache, das so hin zu bekommen. 
Hier mal zwei Fotos, wo ich es nicht so doll hinbekommen habe:









Stuntzi der Alpenzorro ist ja wieder unterwegs. Diesmal von Kreta zum Gardasee. Er macht auch immer Fotos mit Selbstauslöser. Aber mit besserer Kamera und mehr Zeit bis zum Auslösen. Wahnsinn, wie er das hinkriegt. 

Hier mal zum Lesen, er hat echt schon Kultstatus und ne mega Fangemeinde: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385


----------



## Fabio- (19. Mai 2009)

Das weiße Flying Circus von Seppi ist seeehr gail^^
Fahr auch das schöne Teil aber meins sieht leider nicht mehr ganz so neu aus


----------



## CQB (19. Mai 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> sag mal, was sind denn beim flying circus für 2 langlöcher hinten, mit insgesamt 4 schrauben - was kann man den da einstellen.
> 
> sorry, echt keinen plan grad - gruß



Man kann den Radstand verändern

Gruß


----------



## RaptorTP (19. Mai 2009)

danke für die info  - brauch bestimmt nicht jeder aber bei singlespeed sehr bequem.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2009)

*Jetzt hätte ich doch fast vergessen, euch mit meinem Wochenendtourenfoto zu erfreuen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Aber wie hat meine Oma schon gesagt:" Lieber spät als nie!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Hier isses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Zeigt mich, wie ich gerade den Blick auf die schönen Alpen versperre *(zu dem Spruch finde ich leider kein passendes Smilie)


----------



## Bluesdriver (19. Mai 2009)

mhh ist das zufällig die stelle wo auch die fotos von mzaskar entstanden sind? oder täusche ich mich gerade


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (19. Mai 2009)

so ich hab meins heut an die kette gelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerbauer1965 (19. Mai 2009)

@ seppi.jung
schöne felgen.hab ich auch...
und denn hätt ich noch ne frage an alle hier: wie viel könnt ich für meinen würfel so bekommen???


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> mhh ist das zufällig die stelle wo auch die fotos von mzaskar entstanden sind? oder täusche ich mich gerade


 
Ich würde sagen, das ist haargenau die gleiche Stelle  Ist aber auch toll da oben  Auf der einen Seite hat man ne Superaussicht auf den Zürichsee und auf der anderen Seite kann man die Alpen bewundern  Auf der einen Seite fährt man auf der Straße den Berg hoch und auf der anderen Seite führen flowige Trails wieder ins Tal 

Wir sollten vielleicht mal dazu übergehen, unsere Tourenpläne am Freitag schon publik zu machen, sofern sie dann schon bekannt sind.


----------



## seppi.jung (19. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein etwas älteres Video:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1843

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität. Ist ein Handyvideo...

P.S.: Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das in dem Video so rüber kommt, aber das sind beides Sprünge über 10 Meter weit.(mit Zollstock nachgemessen  )


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2009)

Moin
Ich hab auch noch eins...





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2009)

Sind das nicht die Externsteine?

Und steht da nicht ganz in der Nähe das Hermannsdenkmal?


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2009)

Moin
Jup , DAS sind die Externsteine . Hermann ist ca 10-15km von da.
Ist meine Heimat hier...
Aber ich wohne ca 35 km von den Steinen weg. Also waren es für mich heut 71km 1400hm... das hat MIR auch gereicht.
mfg


----------



## regenrohr (19. Mai 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Sorry für die schlechte Qualität. Ist ein Handyvideo...
> 
> P.S.: Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das in dem Video so rüber kommt, aber das sind beides Sprünge über 10 Meter weit.(mit Zollstock nachgemessen  )



Die Qualität geht doch, allerdings hätte man das Video um 90° kippen können und ich kann da nur den Ansatz eines Sprunges erahnen... halte die 10m für überaus optimistisch


----------



## dirkbalzer (19. Mai 2009)

Habe heute auch noch mal ne kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Jetzt hätte ich doch fast vergessen, euch mit meinem Wochenendtourenfoto zu erfreuen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwärm ich wohn echt in der falschen gegend? Super Aussichten und vor allem hammer trails die Tour war bestimmt super.

@gooni11 Sagmal wie hast du Strochengleiche beine dein Sitzrohrüberstand is ma echt krass respekt, deine Bilder sind doch supi was garnich was de hast. Nur das Datum stört mach das ma weg dude beim nächsten ma.

@dirkbalzer Ohh was erblicken denn meine neidischen Augen schönes Bike :love sagemal wie bist mit dem edge zufrieden und welches is das bin derzeit stark am überlegen mir auch noch eins zuzulegen.


>>grüze ausn hohen norden<< schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (19. Mai 2009)

dirkbalzer

sag mal, hasste da wirklich vorteile, mit den schwer überteuerten XTR Pedalen

Hab die XT, sind der Hammer   - null spiel beim ziehen/drücken


----------



## Ryo (19. Mai 2009)

@ Dirk: wie wärs noch mit weißen Cube Bar Ends? Ich hätte noch ein nagelneues Paar hier liegen *g* Und bitte bitte bitte: Kettenstrebenschutz ran! Der arme Lack!


----------



## picard2893 (20. Mai 2009)

War wieder mit meinem Kollegen unterwegs...wieder direkt von der Arbeit aus losgefahren. 4 Stunden unterwegs gewesen, rauf auf den Ölberg:


















und ein Panorama zum anklicken:


----------



## dirkbalzer (20. Mai 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> dirkbalzer
> 
> sag mal, hasste da wirklich vorteile, mit den schwer Ã¼berteuerten XTR Pedalen
> 
> Hab die XT, sind der Hammer   - null spiel beim ziehen/drÃ¼cken



Da ich die XT nicht probiert habe kann ich die leider nicht vergleichen.
Bin mit den XTR aber auch voll zufrieden! Der Preisunterschied war ja auch fast lÃ¤cherlich. 25â¬ Aufpreis...





Ryo schrieb:


> @ Dirk: wie wÃ¤rs noch mit weiÃen Cube Bar Ends? Ich hÃ¤tte noch ein nagelneues Paar hier liegen *g* Und bitte bitte bitte: Kettenstrebenschutz ran! Der arme Lack!



Du wirst lachen, aber da habe ich gerade erst vor ein paar Tagen nach geschaut. War mir nur nicht sicher ob das optisch passt mit schwarzem Lenker und weiÃen Bar Ends...
Hat jemand Bilder wo man das ganze mal montiert sieht?

Sind das die mit den schwarzen oder roten Kunstoffkappen oben drauf?
Wenns die schwarzen sind kannst mir ja mal deine Preisvorstellung als PN schicken...


----------



## LAforce (20. Mai 2009)

Hi dirkbalzer,

wie ich sehe hast du den Edge 705 montiert.
Hast du auch den passenden Trittfrequenzsensor / Geschwindigkeitsmesser mal versucht am Hinterrad zu montieren?
Ist das möglich?
Dank Dir.


----------



## dirkbalzer (20. Mai 2009)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hi dirkbalzer,
> 
> wie ich sehe hast du den Edge 705 montiert.
> Hast du auch den passenden Trittfrequenzsensor / Geschwindigkeitsmesser mal versucht am Hinterrad zu montieren?
> ...



Habe mir den "kleinen" Edge ohne Trittfrequenzsensor gekauft. Habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass der am Fully nicht 100%ig funktioniert, weil sich die Position ja immer bißchen verändert wenn der Hinterbau einfedert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (20. Mai 2009)

@ picard.....

net schlecht......wäre gern dabei gewesen aber wird ja net das letzte mal gewesen sein....aber ihr seid echt Ölbergfans, wa??...
Man ich würd auch mal wieder gern in den Wald....aber sogar dieses we wirds eng mim biken....driss!!!
naja, euch allen viel Spaß!!....


----------



## gooni11 (20. Mai 2009)

Moin
erstens...ja lange Beine hab ich wohl aber muß auch schon sagen das nach einem 4 Stunden Ritt (ohne Pause) es dann auch langsam UNGEMÜTLICH wird. Aber ist ja auch eigentlich kein Tourenbike sonder ein racelastiges Bike.

Thema Edge...
Ich hab ihn auch jetzt seit ein paar Wochen und muß sagen...
Wahnsinn was damit alles möglich ist , und gar nicht umständlich wie gern behauptet wird!! Ich komme damit besser zurecht als mit meinem Sigma 2006 den ich vorher hatte und der hatte nicht mal die hälfte der Funktionen.

Der Trittfrequenzsensor funktioniert auch am Fully.. ich hab ihn jetzt am Rennrad, werde mir aber bei Zeiten noch einen besorgen fürs Cube.
Hat aber definitiv nix mit unterschiedlichen abständen am Fully zu tun.
mfg


----------



## Ryo (20. Mai 2009)

@dirk: Nein , es sind die mit den roten Kappen. In meiner Galerie sind einige. Bilder von meinem Paar. Ich find die Teile mit rot besser als mit schwarz, und zu dem blau/ weißen Bike ists ein toller Kontrast. Siehe Cube Ams HPC, da sind beim teamline bike auch rote Kappen dabei


----------



## dirkbalzer (20. Mai 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> @dirk: Nein , es sind die mit den roten Kappen. In meiner Galerie sind einige. Bilder von meinem Paar. Ich find die Teile mit rot besser als mit schwarz, und zu dem blau/ weißen Bike ists ein toller Kontrast. Siehe Cube Ams HPC, da sind beim teamline bike auch rote Kappen dabei



Die mit den roten gefallen mir nicht. An dem aktuellem HPC sind die mit schwarzen Kappen. Gibt es die auch einzelnd zu kaufen? In den Online-Shops sehe ich immer nur weiße Bar Ends mit roten Kappen oder schwarze Bar Ends mit schwarzen Kappen.


----------



## Ryo (20. Mai 2009)

dirkbalzer schrieb:


> Die mit den roten gefallen mir nicht. An dem aktuellem HPC sind die mit schwarzen Kappen. Gibt es die auch einzelnd zu kaufen? In den Online-Shops sehe ich immer nur weiße Bar Ends mit roten Kappen oder schwarze Bar Ends mit schwarzen Kappen.



Äh sorry ich meinte das Reaction R1mag. Also bei meinem Händler hier gibts auch weis mit schwarzen kappen


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (20. Mai 2009)

Hey BiKerZ
grad mal ein bissl Spaß ehabt aufm weg zum und vom Fitnessstudio....sorry für die miese Quali aber das waren nur mal spontane pics mim alten 2mp Handy....
aso...und das wetter war Bombig...was wegen der Qualität auch net so aussieht...









viel Spaß noch Leutz..........


----------



## Ryo (20. Mai 2009)

Wooohooo he´s back  Erste Tour seit Langem  Endlich ist die Schiene weg  und nurnoch Bandage! Leider hab ich in der Eile die Cam liegen lassen :/  35,5 km mit 1080hm  ==> I´m alive...again


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Wooohooo he´s back  Erste Tour seit Langem  Endlich ist die Schiene weg und nurnoch Bandage! Leider hab ich in der Eile die Cam liegen lassen :/ 35,5 km mit 1080hm ==> I´m alive...again


 
Na denn kann´s ja wieder los gehen  
Hast ja hoffentlich die bikefreie Zeit genutzt, um für die Zeit nach der Schiene die Touren zu planen 
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter schön bleiben


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Wo ist das 





Hmm ok ich geb euch noch eine Chance 





Jetzt ist klar, oder


----------



## aloha2002 (20. Mai 2009)

hmmm, wo könnte das sein....
London??




Ich bin auch in Züri momentan, deshalb war's eigentlich nicht fair.

Bist den Holy Trail mal gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Hmm was verstehst du unter dem Holy Trail?


----------



## aloha2002 (20. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmm was verstehst du unter dem Holy Trail?



Der fängt auf dem Uetliberg an und geht so grob Richtung Süd-Osten. Wenn Du hoch fährst, dann also nicht rechts richtig Spitze (siehe Foto), sondern links halten und dann da irgendwo....
ich weiß, echt beschissene Beschreibung, aber er scheint unter dem Namen bekannt zu sein und ist echt spaßig!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Achso, über den Albis  das ist so ab und an mein Weg nach Hause


----------



## aloha2002 (20. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achso, über den Albis  das ist so ab und an mein Weg nach Hause



Du bist auch nur auf ausgedehnten 'Urlaub' in der Schwyz oder?

Ich wohn 'leider' auf der anderen Seite und mein Weg nach Hause geht durch die City


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Ich lebe in Zürich, sprich in Gattikon


----------



## regenrohr (20. Mai 2009)

Heute mal wieder die Saarschleifen Runde gedreht, diesmal aber ohne die beknackte Fährenüberfahrt. Es waren sogar erstaunlich viele Wanderer und Radfahrer unterwegs...

Bild vom Rad gibt's keins, da eh' nur Standard-schwarz, dafür ein Panorama der Schleife:





(ich bitte die kleinen Fehler im Bild zu entschuldigen, muss mit dem Programm noch üben)


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Du bist auch nur auf ausgedehnten 'Urlaub' in der Schwyz oder?
> 
> Ich wohn 'leider' auf der anderen Seite und mein Weg nach Hause geht durch die City



schau doch mal im Fred "Feierabendtouren Zürich" vorbei .... mann kann sich ja mal zum fahren treffen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

die Saarschleife ist schon schön


----------



## Organspänder (20. Mai 2009)

Bin dann mal weg . . .
Hochzeit feiern bei einem guten Freund in Frankwurt a.Main 
leider ohne Würfel
keine Zeit zum biken



einen schönen Feiertag euch allen
und fahrt für mich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Dabei kann man in Frankfurt gar herrlich biken


----------



## aloha2002 (20. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schau doch mal im Fred "Feierabendtouren Zürich" vorbei .... mann kann sich ja mal zum fahren treffen



ich hatte mich schon diverse male mit risch.tisch (?!) verabredet und auch ab und an geschaut, wann ihr so fahren geht, aber meine arbeitszeiten lassen touren vor 19 uhr (momentan vor 22 uhr  ) einfach nicht zu.
ich werd im thread mal dazustossen wenn eine passende gelegenheit anklopft!


----------



## Ryo (20. Mai 2009)

Das ist jetzt zwar ned meines (sondern das AMS 125 von M-Cube), aber immerhin sieht man da den Trail, den ich heute auch langgebraust bin   <3 Haselbachtal<3


----------



## Werwurm_Basti (21. Mai 2009)

@Picard.. Sag mal fahrt ihr ohne Helm oder hast du das Cap nur für die Fotos dabei? 
Gerade im Dunkeln bin ich irgendwie zu schissig. Da zieh ich den Helm schon fester, obwohl ich meine Heimroute mittlrweile auswendig kenne

@all
ich seh hier mehrmals die Schwalbe Reifen mit der weißen Flanke. Wo kriegt man die? Ich hab das geefühl diebekommt man nur als Erstausstattung für neue Bikes. Ich hättte aber auch gern so einen Satz


----------



## Ryo (21. Mai 2009)

There you go 

NN: 
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...e=1;pid=104;menuid1=2;menuid2=103;mid=0;pgc=0

RR:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...e=1;pid=104;menuid1=2;menuid2=103;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Mai 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> There you go
> 
> NN:
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...e=1;pid=104;menuid1=2;menuid2=103;mid=0;pgc=0
> ...



Wow, ein teures Vergnügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Wow, ein teures Vergnügen...


 
Kommt drauf an, wo man bestellt


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Mai 2009)

Stimmt , trotzdem clever/dreist dass sie sich die zwei Streifen extra bezahlen lassen...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (21. Mai 2009)

hey Würfelfans.....hier ein paar Pics von unserer kleinen Tour heut....einmal Ölberg,Nonnenstromberg,Petersberg und zurück.....war endlich mal wieder nicht mehr nur Matsch als untergrund...das erste mal nach wochen nicht wie ne SAU nach hause gekommen....
und morgens um 8.30 als erstes aufm weg in den Wald mal nen Plattfuß!!!




















[email protected] solltet mal nich so oft zum Ölberg fahren...der ist schon ganz abgenutz von euch...der Fels oben hat ja schon ein abdruck von deinem Hintern

Veil Spaß @ all BiKerZ.......


----------



## sun30 (21. Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder! Blöde Frage, aber hab mal gehört das man Bikes mit Federgabeln und Hydraulikbremsen nicht auf den Kopf stellen sollte weils sonst Probleme mit dem Öl geben kann. Ist da was dran?


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (21. Mai 2009)

Ja...glaube schon...das hat mir schonmal jemand gesagt...aber mir haben schon soviele was gesagt...und ganz im ernst...ich machs jedes mal (mal abgesehn davon das ich an der bushaltestelle keine ander wahl habe) und es ist noch nie was passiert...bremsen tun die genau wie vorher...viel wichtiger ist es drauf zu achten das man den driss garde wieder einbaut...sonst gibts einschönes quietschkonzert.....
nee aber mit aufn kopfstellen...weis net...hatte noch nie probleme...
see ya....


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Mai 2009)

Der Gabel schadet es nicht, dauert nur ein bisschen bis danach das Öl wieder zurückläuft, einige Forenmitglieder schwören sogar auf diese Technik, da sie danach angeblich besser anspricht 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Der Gabel schadet es nicht, dauert nur ein bisschen bis danach das Öl wieder zurückläuft, einige Forenmitglieder schwören sogar auf diese Technik, da sie danach angeblich besser anspricht
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC


 
Das stimmt auch 

Manche sagen, dass Luft ins Bremssystem kommt, wenn man das Rad umdreht.*Klugscheissmodus an* Da das Bremssystem aber ein geschlossener Kreislauf ist, muss schon irgend ein Defekt vorliegen, damit Luft eindringen kann  *Klugscheissmodus aus*


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2009)

Naja, kommt drauf an. Also der Gabel schadet das nix; wie schon von bärbel, und anderen gesagt: eher Vorteilhaft!
Aber bei Bremsen is das sone sache. Fragt mich nicht wie, aber die Magura Julie zum beispiel zeigt öfter mal das problem. Naja....Is auch wurscht, ich fahr nämlich formula
So, heute hab ich doch endlich mal wieder Bilder 
Am Dienstag mal das Bike geputzt. Erst auseinander genommen...



Dann geputzt



Und heute das zweite mal mit neuem Antrieb auf Tour 













Werwurm_Basti schrieb:


> @Picard.. Sag mal fahrt ihr ohne Helm oder hast du das Cap nur für die Fotos dabei?
> Gerade im Dunkeln bin ich irgendwie zu schissig. Da zieh ich den Helm schon fester, obwohl ich meine Heimroute mittlrweile auswendig kenne
> 
> @all
> ich seh hier mehrmals die Schwalbe Reifen mit der weißen Flanke. Wo kriegt man die? Ich hab das geefühl diebekommt man nur als Erstausstattung für neue Bikes. Ich hättte aber auch gern so einen Satz



Diese Reifen kann eigtl. jeder Cube Händler griegen. zum Mindest haaben wir welche auf Lager. Kosten bei uns auch nicht mehr, soweit ich weiß..


----------



## lolo-bike (21. Mai 2009)

in heidelberg so geiles wetter?
hier geht heute die welt unter....


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2009)

mittlerweile ists hier auch etwas bewölkt. war aber ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. Mai 2009)

@Andi 3001, machst du jedes mal beim putzen die Kurbel ab?


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2009)

ne, aber wenn ne neue dran kommt, dann kann ich ja auch schon vorm putzen, alles samt kette und tretlger runterschmeißen...so kann man definitiv besser putzen...aber naja, halt nur wenn mans eh ausbauen muss, weil was neues kommt...


----------



## regenrohr (21. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


>



nett... wie ist die denn von der Haltbarkeit? Brauche auch demnächst ein Neues und hatte die auch schon in Betracht gezogen...

Nochwas. Warum fährst du hinten einen Fat Albert und vorn die Mary?


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2009)

weil lich die kombi optimal finde. anfangs wollt ich MM/MM, aber dann hab ich, weil der zweite reifen ne ewigkeit gebraucht hat mal nur vorn den einen drauf gahbt und es gefälltmir bis heute....
Die Kurbel ist das Haltbarste! Die ganzen Shimannooo dinger sind wesentlich weicher als die Race Face, daher hab ich auch statt XTR die Race face montiert. Die haltbarkeit war ausschlaggebend.


----------



## wildkater (21. Mai 2009)

@Andi 3001: aaaaaah, Dein Stereo ist ja Milky Green!


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2009)

Jap  wusst ich selbst auch nicht mehr (Wer sich wundert, dass ich heute dauer on bin: Ich war heute morgen fahren, und heute ist mein erster "freier" tag seit langem!)


----------



## Ryo (21. Mai 2009)

Andy, was für Pedale hastn du dran? Sieht nach Crank Bros aus, aber welche?


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2009)

Smarty--- Sind die billig Teile für 50 Euro. Hätt sie schon längst geckikt, weil sie immer wieder spiel bekommen, ABER das ist garantie und so hab ich jetzt die 4. dran, ohne einen Cent für die anderen 3 zu zahlen.. Denn bis auf den Punkt, wo sie spiel bekommen sind sie immer sehr sehr gut (find ich)..


----------



## wildkater (21. Mai 2009)

Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, wie man seinen persönlichen Fotoalben ein "Coverfoto" zuweisen kann? Bei mir steht für jedes Album ein Fragezeichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (21. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist das Haltbarste! _Die ganzen Shimannooo dinger sind wesentlich weicher als die Race Face_, daher hab ich auch statt XTR die Race face montiert. Die haltbarkeit war ausschlaggebend.



vielen Dank für die Information...

aber da das hier ja ein Bilderthread ist:





Schwalbe trifft Ente...


----------



## wildkater (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, wie man seinen persönlichen Fotoalben ein "Coverfoto" zuweisen kann? Bei mir steht für jedes Album ein Fragezeichen...


 
Warte mal, wie war das noch???? 
Du musst, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein Foto direkt in das Album hochladen, also nicht vom Benutzeralbum reinschieben. Dann hast du das Bild als Cover


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. Mai 2009)

schöne kurbel andi !!! zwar nicht die geilste von race face, aber raceface is raceface, wenigstens kein dummes mainstream-shimano, kann des langsam nicht mehr sehn (leider hab ichs selber...)

und wie versprochen noch ein bild von meinem freund, bei der tour am letzten sonntag



bike: stereo

mfg
bogl


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (21. Mai 2009)

Und nachdem schon länger keine "heiligen" Bilder mehr gezeigt wurden mal wieder eines von der heutigen Tour Amberg --> Nürnberg:
Zwischen Neukirchen und Etzlwang


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2009)

@freeride bogl:
*Spitzenmäßiges Bild



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Und nachdem schon länger keine "heiligen" Bilder mehr gezeigt wurden mal wieder eines von der heutigen Tour Amberg --> Nürnberg:
> Zwischen Neukirchen und Etzlwang


 
*Ha! Da hab ich auch noch eins*


----------



## biker1967 (22. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, wie man seinen persönlichen Fotoalben ein "Coverfoto" zuweisen kann? Bei mir steht für jedes Album ein Fragezeichen...



In deinem "persönlichen Album" ein Foto öffnen, dann unten rechts bei den Optionen schauen. Da ist ein Hinweis ob das Foto als Titelfoto genommen werden soll. Dort ein Häkchen machen. Fertig.


----------



## wildkater (22. Mai 2009)

@biker1967:
Danke! Das war's!


----------



## OneZero (22. Mai 2009)

@Andi 3001
	



Heidelberg ist immer wieder einfach geil! Da habe ich frueher auch ganz in der Naehe gewohnt. Wenn ich Deine Bilder so sehe, bekomme ich gleich ein wenig Sehnsucht .


----------



## Dommes84 (22. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem LTD Race von der gestrigen Tour.
Leider hab ich vergessen die Beleuchtung abzunehmen die um diese Zeit Zeit sicher nicht von Nöten war.
Naja etwas Zusatzbalast halt.


----------



## norman68 (22. Mai 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Und nachdem schon länger keine "heiligen" Bilder mehr gezeigt wurden mal wieder eines von der heutigen Tour Amberg --> Nürnberg:
> Zwischen Neukirchen und Etzlwang



Bist du da den Leitinger gefahren oder?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (22. Mai 2009)

Nein, den 5 Flüsse Radweg. Den Anton Leitinger weiss ich nur wo er in Nürnberg los geht. Auserdem ist die Manitou R7 im Bike defekt (klappert beim Ausfedern) und das war auf normalen Radweg schon nervig. Naja, ist ja nun eingeschickt (schon die zweite R7 mit diesem Klappern).


----------



## Bluesdriver (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes bikevolles Wochenende!

lg


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (22. Mai 2009)

@ ALL ......

SORRY mal was vom Thema abweichendes...hat irgendwer außer mir noch Probleme mit der Seite hier??...sobald ich in mein Album geh und wieder zurück ins Kontrollzenztrum haut der mich raus und ich muss mich neu einloggen und neue Pics kann ich auch nimmer rein setzten in mein Album!!!....einer ne Idee zufälliger weise??
thx.....

@ALL....geile Pics letzte Zeit....ihr wohnt ja alle in wahnsinns Gegenden...da müssen ja Trails ohne ende sein...


----------



## Bluesdriver (22. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> @ ALL ......
> 
> SORRY mal was vom Thema abweichendes...hat irgendwer außer mir noch Probleme mit der Seite hier??...sobald ich in mein Album geh und wieder zurück ins Kontrollzenztrum haut der mich raus und ich muss mich neu einloggen und neue Pics kann ich auch nimmer rein setzten in mein Album!!!....einer ne Idee zufälliger weise??
> thx.....
> ...


 

mhh also ich hatte noch keine probleme, vllt mal einen anderen browser herunterladen (zb InternetExplorer 8.0) der ist nicht schlecht. sonst wüsste ich auch nicht warum es nicht geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2009)

Mein Mozilla Firefox arbeitet auch wie eh und je zuverlässig. Keine Probleme.


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Spitzenmäßiges Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die blumen !! 

@ bluesdriver, was ist denn das für ein gipfel, kann das schild am rand nicht entziffern, kommt mir aber doch ein bisschen bekannt vor (kann mich aber auch täuschen...)


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (22. Mai 2009)

Hey BiKerZ.......hier ein paar Pics von heut.....








zum Thema 'HolyCubes'.....das unsere Bikes nach dem abwracken irgendwann mal in den Drahteselhimmel kommen dürfte hiermit sicher sein......




HOME, SWEET HOME.......


----------



## xerdanny (22. Mai 2009)




----------



## Chucknorman (22. Mai 2009)

Sehr Geil. Aber wieso hast du 3 Helme ?


----------



## Herr Frodo (22. Mai 2009)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her....


----------



## Bluesdriver (22. Mai 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> danke für die blumen !!
> 
> @ bluesdriver, was ist denn das für ein gipfel, kann das schild am rand nicht entziffern, kommt mir aber doch ein bisschen bekannt vor (kann mich aber auch täuschen...)


 
Das ist mein Hausberg der Zwiesel. Liegt nahe Bad Tölz. Und auf den Schild steht Bad Heilbrunn. Kennst du das??


----------



## CJee83 (23. Mai 2009)

@Bluesdriver

Sehr schön, da fahr ich heut auch hin


----------



## picard2893 (23. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> Hey BiKerZ.......hier ein paar Pics von heut.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Supergeiles Abendbild. Der Himmel sieht echt abgefahren aus. Schade, dass ich da arbeiten musste. Aber wo warst Du denn da?! In der Nähe vom Drachenfels? Und wo steht denn bitte so ein Kreuz? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (23. Mai 2009)

geilomat - die 2 Bikes mit der Wandhalterung    einfach nur geil.






Die Alligatorbeläge kommen richtig zur Geltung *G*






So sieht meins jetzt aus, und wird es auch erst mal so bleiben.
(Satteltasche und Licht bissi eng - muss unten noch Platz für Schutzblech lassen)

Am Montag gehts in die Röhn, ne Trainingstour

68km, 2000 Hm

Gruß


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. Mai 2009)

@ bluesdriver, ja war schon mal dort, ist aber doch eher ziemlich weit weg


----------



## Ryo (23. Mai 2009)

So diesmal dachte er dran









Zum Thema  holy pics: (auch wenns nur die Miniaturversion is^^)




Auf dem Hohen Staufen:




Bergab dann etwas ruppiger


----------



## xerdanny (23. Mai 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Sehr Geil. Aber wieso hast du 3 Helme ?


 
weil meine dame manchmal das cube bewegt und ich das flatline wenn wir auch mal ne normale runde fahren und für ne normale runde samt dame fahr ich nicht mitn vollvisierhelm... den nur zum krachen lassen


@raptortp danke...


----------



## chickgo (23. Mai 2009)

Der Traum in weiß


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Mai 2009)

Mal schnell mit neuem LRS abgelichtet.
Bessere Bilder folgen vielleicht noch.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi80 (23. Mai 2009)

Endlich !!! Heute habe ich mein neues Bike beim Händler abgeholt.
--> andere Trinkflaschen folgen noch...


----------



## Chucknorman (23. Mai 2009)

Geiles Bike. Hast du 120mm Federweg ?


----------



## Michi80 (23. Mai 2009)

Danke, fährt sich echt super, und ja es sind 120mm.


----------



## Chucknorman (23. Mai 2009)

Wieviel wiegts das Bike eigentlich ? Hast du die Felge am hinteren Laufrad gewechselt ?


----------



## Michi80 (23. Mai 2009)

Es wiegt eindeutig weniger als mein altes 
Und verändert ist an dem Rad noch nichts.


----------



## k-nipser (24. Mai 2009)

Hi, hier mal unsere 

... mein AMS PRO von 2007 nach einigen Umbauarbeiten  ... und das
XMS - auch von 2007 - von meiner Frau, auch nicht mehr orginal ...

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## RaptorTP (24. Mai 2009)

@ uwe

sag mal, deine Griffe - oder Lenker - sieht irgendwie etwas zu weit gedreht aus oder ?

Gruß


----------



## brilli (24. Mai 2009)

hallo,

wieder mal ein paar neue teile verbaut.



mfg brilli


----------



## k-nipser (24. Mai 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> @ uwe
> 
> sag mal, deine Griffe - oder Lenker - sieht irgendwie etwas zu weit gedreht aus oder ?
> 
> Gruß



Hi - nöö  - des schaut nur auf dem Bild so aus ...

... wie die Ergongriffe bei meiner Frau - auf Fotos schauen die immer schei55e aus ... 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## Ryo (24. Mai 2009)

Leute, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe 

Ich hab dieses schöne Stück hier per Gutschein erhalten:






Nun hab ich das Problem, dass der Tundra Carbon nicht richtig in meine Thompson Elite Sattelklemme passt (die Carbonstreben sind zu dick) und ich hab etwas Angst gewalt anzuwenden- eben gerade wegen dem Carbongestell. 
Bevor ich mir nun noch extra deswegen ne andere Sattelstütze/-klemme kaufe stellt sich natürlich die Frage nach des Aussehens. Ich bin da momentan etwas unschlüssig. Einerseits sieht der Sattel super aus aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass ein komplett weißer Sattel irgendwie "den Rahmen sprengt" bzw es einfach zuviel ist an meinem Bike. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (24. Mai 2009)

So, heute mal die Cam mitgenommen und ein paar Bilder meines Limitädädädäd pro gemacht. 

1. Da es im Gegensatz zur Top-Rennradgruppe Dura Ace Di2 keine elektronische XTR gibt, muß man sich den Strom anderswo holen:





2. Reicht das nicht, muß höhere Spannung her:






3. bei Markt Einersheim, im Hintergrund ein Knauf-Werk






4. Mehr Detaaaaails:






5. Das Cube probiert mal unter der Brücke aus, was es heißt, ohne Zuhause zu sein (armes Cube ). Aber zum Glück hat es ja ein liebes Herrchen mit einem Zuhause 






6. Vor dem Tümpel bissl die Frösche neidisch machen 






Das war's erstmal. Hoffe, es gefällt .


----------



## chri55 (24. Mai 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Nun hab ich das Problem, dass der Tundra Carbon nicht richtig in meine Thompson Elite Sattelklemme passt (die Carbonstreben sind zu dick) und ich hab etwas Angst gewalt anzuwenden- eben gerade wegen dem Carbongestell.
> Bevor ich mir nun noch extra deswegen ne andere Sattelstütze/-klemme kaufe stellt sich natürlich die Frage nach des Aussehens. Ich bin da momentan etwas unschlüssig. Einerseits sieht der Sattel super aus aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass ein komplett weißer Sattel irgendwie "den Rahmen sprengt" bzw es einfach zuviel ist an meinem Bike. Was meint ihr?



bei der optischen Frage kann ich dir nicht helfen, das musst du selbst entscheiden.  aber würde wahrscheinlich gut passen. 

und du brauchst auch nicht extra ne neue Stütze zu kaufen. einfach die Sattelstrebenaufnahme in der Stütze auffeilen. im Leichtbauforum ist das Gang und Gebe (Tune Speedneedle und co haben alle dicke Carbonstreben)
Angst wegen Haltbarkeit o.Ä. brauchst du nicht haben, das hält und funktioniert problemlos. die Garantie wird erlischen aber wer braucht bei ner Thomson schon eine Garantie?


----------



## lolo-bike (24. Mai 2009)

heute übel vom ltd race abgestiegen, der helm war gott sei dank das einzige was gebrochen ist (wenn man vom verbogenen umwerfer und verbogenen sattel absieht). ohne helm hätte es wohl sehr wehgetan...


----------



## picard2893 (24. Mai 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> heute übel vom ltd race abgestiegen, der helm war gott sei dank das einzige was gebrochen ist (wenn man vom verbogenen umwerfer und verbogenen sattel absieht). ohne helm hätte es wohl sehr wehgetan...


 
Uii... was passiert? Ne Kurve überschätzt oder was?! Ja, wieder ein Argument für einen Helm. Hab letztens meinen Vollhelm vergessen, bei einer Abfahrt vom Ölberg mit 67km/h Spitze. Bei dem Tempo sollte man eigentlich jede erdenkiche Schutzkleidung tragen, aber naja...

Wo ist denn der Helm gebrochen, nur an der Seite?


----------



## Hemme (24. Mai 2009)

Sodele, gestern mal das neue Stereo 'angeritten':


----------



## Chucknorman (24. Mai 2009)

Sieht geil aus. Finde die schwarze Sattelstütze viel schöner als die weiße. Du hast mich jetzt richtig heiß auf ein Cube Stereo gemacht. Wenns finanziell klappt werd ich mir wohl auch n Cube Stereo the One kaufen. Wir können ja dann mal zammen radln. Geiler Ausblick beim ersten Bild wo ist das wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Hemme (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,

das ist auf dem Rotstein, die Häuser gehören zu Oko.
Noch ein Bild von da, Blickrichtung Volkmarsberg:



@chuck: Kommst halt am Di. zum Biketreff, da fahren wir lauter so Zeugs.


----------



## Chucknorman (24. Mai 2009)

Dienstag ist schlecht. Da kauf ich mir mein neues Bike. Wann trefft ihr euch immer und wo ?


----------



## Herr Frodo (24. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal Leute, wie bekommt ihr die Bilder so schön groß hier rein??
Ich krieg das nur als Miniaturanhang hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (24. Mai 2009)

Herr Frodo schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, wie bekommt ihr die Bilder so schön groß hier rein??
> Ich krieg das nur als Miniaturanhang hin...



Das Bild auf deinem Rechner auf die gewünschte Auflösung bringen, dann in das MTB-News Fotoalbum hochladen und den BBCode (unter dem Bild im Fotoalbum) hier in deinen Beitrag einbauen.


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2009)

@Hemme:
Dein neues Stereo ist ne Wucht und die Farbe ist einfach nur schön


----------



## Herr Frodo (24. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Tipp.......


----------



## Bluesdriver (24. Mai 2009)

Oh sehr schönes Fritzz, sieht echt voll geil aus ,
Und allen anderen eine schöne Woche.

Aufstieg zum Wallberg am Tegernsee:





Kurz vor dem Wallberg (Tegernsee):





Noch  nicht abfahrbereit ^^:





lg


----------



## Ryo (24. Mai 2009)

Aaaah schonwieder einer mit nem Stereo  Ihr macht mich noch narrisch^^*auchwill* Wunderschönes Bike! Kann Chucky auch nur beipflichten: Die schwarze Stütze sieht um längen besser aus.
Das ganze Bike sieht generell besser aus als das weiße vom Amateuerrennen


----------



## Hemme (24. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @Hemme:
> Dein neues Stereo ist ne Wucht und die Farbe ist einfach nur schön



Vielen Dank, mir gefällts auch super. Hab mich anfangs richtig schwer getan, es durch die ein oder andere unvermeidbare Schlammpfütze zu jagen. Jetzt darfs dafür nicht mehr ins Wohnzimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2009)

*Mein Cube hatte dieses Wochenende Pause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Statt zweirädrig war ich zweisitzig unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gestern Bodensee, heute Welsheimer Wald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*

*

*Aber Freunde fürs Leben werden wir wohl doch nicht werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Der Kofferraum ist einfach zu klein *
*

*

*

*

*Nur der Rucksack hätte noch Platz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




*



*


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, mir gefällts auch super. Hab mich anfangs richtig schwer getan, es durch die ein oder andere unvermeidbare Schlammpfütze zu jagen. Jetzt darfs dafür nicht mehr ins Wohnzimmer


Sehr vernünftig  Kratzer stehen einem Stereo nämlich ganz ausgezeichnet


----------



## Hemme (24. Mai 2009)

Schicke Kiste, aber die Nummer ist ja noch rot???

Aber eins muss man dir lassen: Bike und Auto farblich perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt!


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Schicke Kiste, aber die Nummer ist ja noch rot???


 
Habe ihn mir nur für ein paar Tage geliehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der GT hat noch einen Nachteil: Er schadet der Kondition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bin gerade mal 20 Kilometerchen am WE gefahren 



Hemme schrieb:


> Aber eins muss man dir lassen: Bike und Auto farblich perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt!


Solltest mal meinen Lippenstift sehen


----------



## biker1967 (24. Mai 2009)

Wenn dein cube in einen Opel soll würde ich mir den Merriva, Combo oder Zafira nehmen.
Aber nicht den GT mit falschen Ledersitzen!


----------



## Hemme (24. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Solltest mal meinen Lippenstift sehen



Lass raten, es fehlt noch was grünes


----------



## brilli (25. Mai 2009)




----------



## fissenid (25. Mai 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Mal schnell mit neuem LRS abgelichtet.
> Bessere Bilder folgen vielleicht noch.
> 
> 
> ...




HallO!

die Einstellung deiner Shifter ist aber heftig......


----------



## lolo-bike (25. Mai 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Uii... was passiert? Ne Kurve überschätzt oder was?! Ja, wieder ein Argument für einen Helm. Hab letztens meinen Vollhelm vergessen, bei einer Abfahrt vom Ölberg mit 67km/h Spitze. Bei dem Tempo sollte man eigentlich jede erdenkiche Schutzkleidung tragen, aber naja...
> 
> Wo ist denn der Helm gebrochen, nur an der Seite?


zu schnell die kurve angefahren, reflexartig gebremst und weggerutscht.
bin mit dem hinterkopf zentral mittig aufgeschlagen, der helm hat die einschlagspuren geneu hinten in der mitte am unteren rand.
typischer anfängerfehler den ich mir eingestehen muß, da ich schiss hatte mit höherem tempo die kurve auf schotter zu nehmen.


----------



## wuerfelreiter (25. Mai 2009)

Maaan. Ich will auch ein Stereo! So ein geiles Teil. Aber für Odenwald und Taunus muss es auch mein LTD Pro tun... Nächstes Jahr vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (25. Mai 2009)

Hey Würfelfans.....hier Pics von meiner kleinen Sonntagstour....von Bonn nach Remagen am Rhein und von da aus ab in den Wald und rauf auf die Berge.....Wetter war einfach nur geil weswegen ich mir auch ein bisschen den Nacken verbrand habe...





alte Rheinbrücke in Remagen und Style...




oben auf dem Berg den man auf dem ersten bild von untern sieht....man, ich bin mit dem Bike ständig nur an irgendwelchen Kreuzen...man könnt noch denken ich wäre Pilger oda so...








jetzt fragt ihr euch...was ist das für ein Betonschrott und warum fotografiert der Vogel das???...ein bissl Geschichtsunterricht...*guckstduunten*




ahaa.....









@lolo bike...
...heftig....sei froh das du einen Helm anhattest,sonst säh jetzt vllt dein Kopf so aus...da sieht man mal was für ne Wucht hinter so ein Aufprall steckt.....ist den sonst alles ok...Körper...Würfel...alles heil??


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (25. Mai 2009)

Hey Würfelfans.....hier Pics von meiner kleinen Sonntagstour....von Bonn nach Remagen am Rhein und von da aus ab in den Wald und rauf auf die Berge.....Wetter war einfach nur geil weswegen ich mir auch ein bisschen den Nacken verbrand habe...




alte Rheinbrücke in Remagen und Style...




oben auf dem Berg den man auf dem ersten bild von untern sieht....man, ich bin mit dem Bike ständig nur an irgendwelchen Kreuzen...man könnt noch denken ich wäre Pilger oda so...








jetzt fragt ihr euch...was ist das für ein Betonschrott und warum fotografiert der Vogel das???...ein bissl Geschichtsunterricht...*guckstduunten*




ahaa.....









@lolo bike...
...heftig....sei froh das du einen Helm anhattest,sonst säh jetzt vllt dein Kopf so aus...da sieht man mal was für ne Wucht hinter so ein Aufprall steckt.....ist den sonst alles ok...Körper...Würfel...alles heil?? Ein Kummpel von mir hat sich gesten auch gewickelt...der arme hat den einen Arm auf und am Bluten...und wie auch immer er das gemacht hat den anderen einmal komplett duch Brennesseln gezogen...sah dem entsprechend aus....arme Sau....

Viel Spaß euch noch......


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (25. Mai 2009)

hmmm...sorry....das war nicht gewollt....driss!!....aber doppelt hält ja besser, ne...


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Mai 2009)

Jetzt mit Flatbar, geplant ist irgendwann noch eine XT Kurbel...





Leider war der Zaun im Weg >.<





Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe
> 
> Ich hab dieses schöne Stück hier per Gutschein erhalten:
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube, der weiße Sattel würde klasse an deinem Bike aussehen


----------



## seppi.jung (25. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal Leute: was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Cube Stereo und Fritzz? (Einsatzbereich, Haltbarkeit usw.)


----------



## tobone (25. Mai 2009)

Federweg, Einsatzbereich (Enduro)... Hat hinten glaube ich so um die 160mm und vorne auch so um den Dreh.


----------



## seppi.jung (25. Mai 2009)

Welches`?


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2009)

Fritzz.
Also Stereo = All Mountain
Fritzz = Enduro

AllMountain: Ein Kompromiss zwischen Hoch und bergabfahren. Gewicht spielt zwar ne rolle, aber keine allzugroße. Wiegen so um die 12,13,14 kg und sind mit robusten parts ausgestattet. FW um die 140mm. 

Enduro: Was für Abfahrtsliebhaber. So konzepiert dass man damit auch einigermaßen den berg hpochkommt. Gewicht spielt tendenzieel ne kleinere rolle, daher sind die parts auch noch nen tick robuster und das gewicht liegt so um die 14,15kg- auch 16 sind mal möglich, aber nich beim friitzz. FW: 160mm....

Also solltest du wählen: Ich will vorallem bergab meinen spaß: Enduro
Ich will sowohl hochzus bestzeiten, als auch bergab schnell dabei sein: AllMountain -  Alleskönner eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (25. Mai 2009)

so jetz zeig ich auch mal mein fritzz in der aktuellen konfiguration:
ist klickbar


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2009)

Interessante Sattelstellung
Hast dir da ins Heck nen Fox Van dämpfer rein gepflanzt? Wie spricht der an? hat sichs im vergleich zum Luftdämpfer gelohnt?


----------



## seppi.jung (25. Mai 2009)

Die Fritzz(e?) sehen so geil aus. Ich könnt mir jedesmal einen drauf runterholen.
Wobei ich doch optisch zum Luftdämpfer im Fritzz tendiere.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2009)

Ähm ja
Problem is nur, dass wenn du ein 09er willst, es noch keine, oder wenn nur ganz selten welche gibt, und du b.) das rad  bi nem händler stehen haben musst, da man es nich mehr per bestellung dieses jahr bekommt...


----------



## Maxximum (25. Mai 2009)

die sattelstellung muss so. will ja auch noch bergauf fahren.


zum dämpfer:
und wie sich das gelohnt hat. ich war aber mit dem rp23 auch überhaupt nicht zufrieden. spricht schlecht an und rauscht dann im mittelteil durch ohne spürbare endprogression.

der van dagegen ist von anfang an sausensibel und schlägt trotz sehr softer abstimmung fast nie durch.
endlich passt das heck zur gabel


----------



## Huwge (25. Mai 2009)

Neue Pferde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade noch Mal die Fotos vom Wochenende angeschaut. Sind wieder supertolle Bilder zusammen gekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche und viele tolle Touren


----------



## Celsius (25. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch Mal die Fotos vom Wochenende angeschaut. Sind wieder supertolle Bilder zusammen gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch zum 500. Eintrag hier im Forum. Weiter so ...!


----------



## Audix (25. Mai 2009)

Celsius schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum 500. Eintrag hier im Forum. Weiter so ...!


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (25. Mai 2009)

hey BiKerZ.....
hier Pics von heut....xtrem naß geworden...xtrem Schiß gehabt bei 440hm oben auf im schönen Gewitter....man man....das war mal was....
losgefahren bei Sonnenschein....fast oben sah es so aus....




oben angekommen war das dann doch schon da mit Blitzen,Sturm und viel Regen....
egal....20min runter grtrailt und nix mitbekommen außer naß....




aber untern dann egsehn wie schlimm es eigentlich war.....








der Tunnel stand dann mal so 30cm unter Wasser....




und es sollte eigentlich nur ne kleine,trockene,saubere Feierabendrunde übern Hometrail werden.....naaja....

viel Spaß euch noch.....


----------



## Juuro (25. Mai 2009)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Wo hast du den coolen Watchmen-Button her?


----------



## seppi.jung (25. Mai 2009)

@Cube7Hillz: War bestimmt trotzdem ne richtig richtig spaßige Tour. Sieht auf jeden Fall Danach aus.

Aufgrund von Setup-Tests bin ich heute eine kleine 14km-Tour zum ersten Mal mit den neuen Felgen und Reifen gefahren. Und ich war echt erstaunt, wie tourentauglich doch mein Flying Circus -jetzt- ist. Das Demmeln geht jetzt ganz ganz einfach und es rollt und rollt und roooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollt! 
Paar PICS:


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (25. Mai 2009)

Jap...war auch ne geile tour nur wenn s auf einmal abseits der Zivilisation aufm berg über einem so grummelt und sowas runterkommt geht einem schon die muffe....

@ juuro.......den gabs damals im kino an der kasse zum film dazu.....


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2009)

Celsius schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum 500. Eintrag hier im Forum. Weiter so ...!


Danke für´s Nachzählen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn du dich ran hältst, dann wirst du das vielleicht auch irgendwann mal schaffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber denk dran, neben schlauen Sprüchen sind in diesem Forum auch Bilder gefragt


----------



## freeride_bogl (25. Mai 2009)

wenn du in der letzten zeit ein wenig gespart hättest, dann hättest du deinen 500. beitrag auf der 400. seite des freds setzen können  

lange wirds nich mehr dauern, dann werden wir einen neuen thread bekommen, wenn der alte 500 seiten zählt (denke spätestens im herbst)!!! dann gleich fett geile pics in die ersten seiten 

sorry für den spam-beitrag


----------



## Nafets190 (25. Mai 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> die Einstellung deiner Shifter ist aber heftig......




Jetzt wo ihrs sagt...
sieht schon komisch aus. Fällt beim fahren aber garnicht auf. Sollten eigentlich mehr oder weniger im gleichen Winkel wie die Bremshebel stehen. Werde das mal überprüfen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (25. Mai 2009)

*das ist doch schön für.s Cube...
darf mit an Tisch..*















*nach der Pause wieder raus auf den Trail..*





*zuviel gegessen..*





*oben..*





Bodensee..und Du meldest Dich nicht..
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Bodensee..und Du meldest Dich nicht..
> .
> .


 

War doch mit dem Auto da und erst spätnachmittags  Das Fahrrad hat doch nicht reingepasst  
Bin auch schnell wieder weg, da war ja die Hölle los


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2009)

Die Felsen sehen sooo klasse aus


----------



## j.wayne (25. Mai 2009)

Was für eine Hitzeschlacht heute 




Da wars vorbei mit der Ruhe im Spessart




Zwar nicht von Heute aber ne super Abwechslung im Wald


----------



## beuze1 (25. Mai 2009)

*Ja das hat schon was..*


----------



## rip74 (26. Mai 2009)

pics vom we

karnische alpen (definitiv zu viel schnee)





ohne wertung 

Weissensee (stosia-techendorf) 1a Sahnetrails











 von 5


----------



## cubemanu (26. Mai 2009)

hallo leute,hab an meinem cube ams pro 2004 ein großes spiel an der vorderen lagerbuchse direkt überm tretlager wo die strebe zum hinterrad ansetzt wie kann ich jemand von cube-bikes ereichen der mir auf schnellsten wege helfen kann(außer über e-mail kontakt da schreibt eh keiner zurück hab ich festgestellt)
gruß manu


----------



## cuberni (26. Mai 2009)

Servus, 
sind bestimmt die Hauptlager an der Schwinge. Hab´ich auch erst getauscht. Ein guter Cube-Händler sollte die Lager auf "Lager" haben.
Ist leider ein sogenanntes Verschleißteil.
Ansonsten gibt´s weitere Info´s in anderen Threads dazu. 

Gruß Berni!


----------



## k-nipser (26. Mai 2009)

*@rip74*

Moin - sehr schöne Bilder!! klasse! 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubemanu (26. Mai 2009)

danke dir ,was hast du dafür bezahlt,die kann man doch bestimmt selber auswechseln wie die lagerbuchsen am dämpfer oder?


----------



## Halfstep (26. Mai 2009)

hier meins:


----------



## alu-xb (26. Mai 2009)

stereo 09 nur geil viel spaß damit


----------



## RaptorTP (26. Mai 2009)

Bilder von der Alpentrainingstour in der Rhön

65km, 2000 Hm , bissi über 8 Stunden

an der Wasserkuppe vorbei, übern Kreuzberg danach aufm Heidelstein und zurück





















Am Kreuzberg pause gemacht, da gab es erst mal ordentlich was zu essen, und ein Klosterbier.
Hab mich auch hingelegt - klassisch - im stand nicht aus der Klick Pedale rausgekommen. hatte noch 35km vor mir, mit offenem Knie - nicht weiter tragisch - aber die Handballen sind blau, da hat geschmerzt, sag ich euch, jeder trail wurde zur qual. Naja, hab einfach mal die Harte sau raushängen lassen.
Links tut immer noch sehr gut weh. Gestern war die Tour.


----------



## littledevil (26. Mai 2009)

cubemanu schrieb:


> hallo leute,hab an meinem cube ams pro 2004 ein großes spiel an der vorderen lagerbuchse direkt überm tretlager wo die strebe zum hinterrad ansetzt wie kann ich jemand von cube-bikes ereichen der mir auf schnellsten wege helfen kann(außer über e-mail kontakt da schreibt eh keiner zurück hab ich festgestellt)
> gruß manu



Da gehst du zu deinem Händler, der sollte das machen.. da hat doch Cube nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Mavrix (26. Mai 2009)

Nach einer schönen Montag-Morgen Tour durch den Wald, im schönen Spessart...

Leider hab ich noch keine Digicam, wenn ich eine hab kommen auch Bilder in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (26. Mai 2009)

Wieso könnt ihr Montag Morgeb Rad fahren- Arbeit, Schule?


----------



## Lumbi (26. Mai 2009)

Mavrix schrieb:


> Nach einer schönen Montag-Morgen Tour durch den Wald, im schönen Spessart...
> 
> Leider hab ich noch keine Digicam, wenn ich eine hab kommen auch Bilder in Action



Schönes Rad

Schau dir aber mal deine Schnellspanner an den Laufrädern an, der vordere steht gefährlich nach vorne und der hintere sieht auch merkwürdig aus?! 
Außerdem ist dein Zug für den Gabel Lockout ewig lang und deine Bremsleitung unter dem Oberrohr hängt durch, da kannst du dir einen Halter zum kleben hinmachen...

Gruß Lumbi


----------



## Muecke2000 (26. Mai 2009)

Lumbi schrieb:


> Schönes Rad
> 
> Schau dir aber mal deine Schnellspanner an den Laufrädern an, der vordere steht gefährlich nach vorne und der hintere sieht auch merkwürdig aus?!
> Außerdem ist dein Zug für den Gabel Lockout ewig lang und deine Bremsleitung unter dem Oberrohr hängt durch, da kannst du dir einen Halter zum kleben hinmachen...
> ...



das wollte ich auch gerade anmerken!


----------



## Bluesdriver (26. Mai 2009)

Halfstep schrieb:


> hier meins:


 Wieso hast du diese Laufräder bei der austattung? oder verwechsle ich gerade was? da gehören doch die dt hin oder? wenn ich mich täusche sorry, wenn nicht, ich dachte die dt swiss sind besser?


----------



## Halfstep (26. Mai 2009)

ne, richtig erkannt. ist das k18 mit sunringle ryde xmb, hab ihm nur die talas rlc gegönnt.



Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Wieso hast du diese Laufräder bei der austattung? oder verwechsle ich gerade was? da gehören doch die dt hin oder? wenn ich mich täusche sorry, wenn nicht, ich dachte die dt swiss sind besser?


----------



## Bluesdriver (26. Mai 2009)

ah ok, war gerade nur ein bissel verwirrt, nur zum verständnis, warum nicht gleich the one ausstattung? ist aber persönlich


----------



## Halfstep (26. Mai 2009)

mir reicht die ausstattung für das was ich fahre. wollte halt nur vorne die fox haben. hab das ganze dann ziemlich günstig erwerben können. 



Bluesdriver schrieb:


> ah ok, war gerade nur ein bissel verwirrt, nur zum verständnis, warum nicht gleich the one ausstattung? ist aber persönlich


----------



## gnss (26. Mai 2009)




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2009)

Stütze ist über maximum, oder??


----------



## gnss (26. Mai 2009)

Bis Maximum fehlen noch drei Zentimeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Mai 2009)

*Was es alles gibt   *


----------



## RaptorTP (27. Mai 2009)

gnss

find die stütze auch bissi krass.

das du mir nix an deinem schönen rahmen kaputt machst  

biste sooo gewachsen, oder hätte es ne nummer großer sein sollen ?


----------



## gnss (27. Mai 2009)

Die Perspektive lässt das schlimmer aussehen als es ist. Das Rad passt perfekt so wie es ist. Bei einem größen wäre lediglich die Oberrohrhöhe durch das lange Sitzrohr in einem schmerzemfindlichen Bereich, die sonstigen Maße sind zwischen 18" und 20" recht ähnlich.


----------



## Mavrix (27. Mai 2009)

@Lumbi



> Schönes Rad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das mit den Schnellspannern hab ich schon geändert  Kann ich den Zug für den Lockout selber irgendwie kürzen? Kann man die Bremsleitung nich einfach auch kürzen?

Ich bin im MTB Schrauber Bereich noch nich so fit... war heute erstma beim 100km Service, da wurde mal alles nach gestellt, und einen neuen Sattel hab ich bekommen, da der Originale sich nach 7 tagen so halb auflöste... !


----------



## Mavrix (27. Mai 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Wieso könnt ihr Montag Morgeb Rad fahren- Arbeit, Schule?



Ich hatte nen Tag auf Ü-Std frei... mein bester Kumpel hat Kurzarbeit und dessen Bruder ist Student


----------



## marco_m (27. Mai 2009)

So kleine Feierabendrunde getätigt 
Am Freitag geht's dann ab in's Südtirol für eine Woche, Bike kommt natürlich mit


----------



## Hexentanz (28. Mai 2009)

So eine Feierabendrunde möchte ich auch mal haben  Unsereins muss für so eine Tour erst mal stundenlang Auto fahren


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> So kleine Feierabendrunde getätigt
> Am Freitag geht's dann ab in's Südtirol für eine Woche, Bike kommt natürlich mit


 
Ich glaube, ich würde gar nicht mehr in den Urlaub fahren, wenn ich da wohnen würde, wo andere Urlaub machen


----------



## j.wayne (28. Mai 2009)

Doch natürlich würd man wieder wegfahrn weil daheim kennt man ja alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Mai 2009)

Mavrix schrieb:


> @Lumbi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Zug für den Lock Out kannst du kürzen wie z.B. das Bremsseil einer V-Brake. Die Bremsleitung kann man auch kürzen, brauchst nur eine neue Olive/Klemmring und einen neuen Pin (oder wie das Teil heisst). An deiner Stelle würde ich aber eher einen Leitungshalter ankleben, gibt es von z.B. Magura und Jagwire.


----------



## Rüssel__ (28. Mai 2009)

Letztes WE im Rettenschwanger Tal












Ja......Es war sehr kalt








Gruss Rüssel


----------



## aux-racing (28. Mai 2009)

hi
wollte mich aus der reha zurückmelden.
schulter macht jetzt das vorsichtige fahren auf asphaltierten radwegen kurzzeitig mit, genau das richtige für onkel fritzz oder ???
bin aber schon froh das des wenigstens geht halbwegs.









see you


----------



## Bluesdriver (28. Mai 2009)

@barbarissima: wo ist denn diese rep?? gibts auch dutyfree?
@Rüssel: Stereo gerechte Haltung sage ich da nur! Ist bestimmt sehr glücklich bei dir^^
@aux-racing: gute besserung!
lg
und schönes wochenende, ab morgen!


----------



## aux-racing (28. Mai 2009)

jo, danke und radelt schön an pfingsten


----------



## Ryo (28. Mai 2009)

So ich konnte heut einfach nicht widerstehen^^Nach der Uni noch eine kurze Shoppingtour, damit ich in der freien Pfingstwoche auch versorgt bin
Der Thread heißt ja " Zeigt her eure Cubes" , es wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt, dass da Räder o.ä.  dabei sein müssen 





In diesem Sinne : "cube your life...not only your bike"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mavrix (28. Mai 2009)

Soo, hier einige Bilder von der heutigen bei super tollem Regen gemachten klitze kleinen Haustour. 

War aber witzig, bin eine Abbiegung im Wald zu früh weg gefahren.. und war dann irgendwie im nirgendwo ^^

Impressionen:
















Viele Grüße
Mavrix


----------



## Rüssel__ (28. Mai 2009)

Hier waren wir letztes WE auch noch auf der Gräner Ödenalpe und Rückweg über Krinnenalpe

























Rüssel


----------



## aux-racing (28. Mai 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> So ich konnte heut einfach nicht widerstehen^^Nach der Uni noch eine kurze Shoppingtour, damit ich in der freien Pfingstwoche auch versorgt bin
> Der Thread heißt ja " Zeigt her eure Cubes" , es wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt, dass da Räder o.ä.  dabei sein müssen
> 
> 
> ...


ok, kann ich auch 
schöne bilder von rüssel


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2009)

*WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## marco_m (28. Mai 2009)

Sodele bei uns ist alles gepackt, Bike hängt am Heck  und am Morgen müssen nur noch die Kids rein und los geht's 

Freu mich tierisch (auch wenn's ja eben bei uns auch recht nett ist ... ) und sowieso da genau noch heute meine KS Sattelstütze geliefert wurde!! Werd ich dann in der Umgebung von Naturns gleich mal austesten 






(Sorry für das Wackelbild, war wohl in der Hektik etwas zitterisch )


----------



## colnagoboris (28. Mai 2009)

Viele Geile Bilder !!!
Aber auch Bilder mit viel Schlamm, GIFT für Kette - Zahnkranz - Kurbelblätter, und vor tagen hatte ich ne` Diskusion mit nem` Kumpel über genannte Komponenten. Ich war/bin der Meinung daß billige Zahnräder schlechter, bzw. eine höhere Reibung haben, und damit mehr Kraft aufgewendet werden muss als bei hochwertigen Zahnrädern.
Billige werden einfach aus einer Stahl/Eisenplatte ausgestanzt, wobei winzige Grate entstehen. Von dem höheren/schnelleren verlust mal abgesehen weil das verwendete Material nicht so hochwertig ist. Meine Cube habe ich größtenteils selbst aufgebaut habe, wenig blieb an meinem LTD cc Orginal. Erst fuhr ich den billigsten Zahnkranz und eine billige Kette. Beim kauf eines neuen Laufradsatzes spendierte ich meinem Bike einen XTR Zahnkranz und eine Hochwertige Kette. 
Und siehe da, die Kette lief ganz leise, die Schaltung springt nun 100% präzise in den nächsten Gang !!! Der Sram Rocket - Drehgriffschalter ist mit der neuen XT Schaltung Ja Kompatibel, hatte bisher immer vorbehalte gegen Diese Teile.   Aber neiiiiiiiiin, flutscht prima !!!Tja, ich hatte recht, mein Kumpel ist nun auch äberlegen, er gab sich auf meinem Bike eine Probefahrt, -Griiiiiinsen im Gesicht. Da macht auch mal ein Schlammbad nichts, nur schellstens reinigen,  gute pflege und dann hält sowas sehr lange.
Die meißten von euch wissen dies aber ja selbst alles !!!


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Hier waren wir letztes WE auch noch auf der Gräner Ödenalpe und Rückweg über Krinnenalpe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was sind denn das für heiße Laufräder an dem linken Bike?  Solche habe ich erst einmal an einem Mountainbike gesehen. Kannst du mal zum Material, Gewicht usw. sagen?


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (28. Mai 2009)

Ohne Dreck und Kratzer fühlt sich son MTB doch auch garnet wohl....!!!!sone Schlammpackung gönn ich meinem Bike regelmäßig....


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für heiße Laufräder an dem linken Bike?  Solche habe ich erst einmal an einem Mountainbike gesehen. Kannst du mal zum Material, Gewicht usw. sagen?



Müssten so was sein.


----------



## regenrohr (29. Mai 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


>



Gab's das Set bei Radkauf mit dabei (bei bestimmten Modellen)? Man fährt ja schließlich rum wie eine Litfaßsäule, was gegen eine seperate Zahlung sprechen würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Mai 2009)

@Rüssel
Ist dein Kumpel immer ohne Helm unterwegs, sogar auf dem Jägersteig ?


----------



## Audix (29. Mai 2009)

In der Wirtschaft wäre sogar eine Zahlung seitens Cube fällig.
Nur wir "Ottonorrmalverbraucher" sind immer willig und schnell dabei,
wenns um das tragen von Werbung geht.
Das ham se sauber hingekricht!


----------



## crush-er (29. Mai 2009)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Hier waren wir letztes WE auch noch auf der Gräner Ödenalpe und Rückweg über Krinnenalpe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Rüssel

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum man einen Helm mitnimmt, um ihn auf den Rucksack zu schnallen.  Der Rucksack freut sich bestimmt und war sicher auch nicht billig. Aber ein HEILER KOPF ist unbezahlbar!!


----------



## Ryo (29. Mai 2009)

Nein umsonst leider nicht, aber 50%  Und ob ich jetzt mit Specialzed, BiketheRock, Cube, BikesnBoards oder whatever rumfahre => egalo
Hauptsache die Klamotten sind bequem und sehen halbwegs gut aus.


----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Mai 2009)

@Barbarissima: Ich kann nur sagen das dies ein original Porsche Rad ist, aber zu den Details weiß ich nix.

@lipper: Das muss er selber wissen....

@crush: Ich hab leider immer noch die angewohnheit das ich beim Bergaufradeln immer noch ohne Helm fahr......
Aber sobald ich weiß, das ich beim Bergabfahren Spaß haben will, ist der Helm natürlich oben (siehste ja an den anderen Bilder)....
Aber recht geb ich dir, der Helm sollte eigentlich immer oben sein

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (29. Mai 2009)

Verdammt!!!! Wäre ich doch lieber biken gegangen als den Nachmittag zuhause zu bleiben und sich dieses SCHEIß Spiel anzugucken...wie langweilig.....DRISS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mavrix (29. Mai 2009)

Und wieder hab ich ein paar Bilder auf meiner Feierabend-Abreagier-Tour geschossen...

Erstmal ich un mein neues FOX Shirt ^^
(nicht erschrecken) 






...dann gings von dem einen Kreuz...






... zum 15km entfernten nächsten Kreuz 






(Das Bild ist richtig geil geworden, muss ich feststellen...)

Ein schönes Pfingstwochenende wünsch ich euch...

Mavrix


----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Mai 2009)

Hier hab ich noch ein paar Bildchen......das war in Biberwier da sind wir auf die Sunnalm hoch.

















Hier die Sunnalm




Hier das CUBE Hotel





Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (29. Mai 2009)

Nice pics Leute....man o man, wo ihr alle wohnt...alle irgendwelche riesen Berge vor der türe...*unfairheul*....anderer seits würde ich da wo ihr wohnt warscheinlich nicht mehr arbeiten, meine Freundin würde mich verlassen und außer meinem Bikekumpel hätt ich keine Freunde mehr weil ich nix anderes als biken würde...From Dusk till Dawn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Mai 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> Nice pics Leute....man o man, wo ihr alle wohnt...alle irgendwelche riesen Berge vor der türe...*unfairheul*....anderer seits würde ich da wo ihr wohnt warscheinlich nicht mehr arbeiten, meine Freundin würde mich verlassen und außer meinem Bikekumpel hätt ich keine Freunde mehr weil ich nix anderes als biken würde...From Dusk till Dawn....


Ich hab zum Glück ne Frau die mich mein Hobby ohne Einschränkungen genießen lässt und das nutze ich natürlich auch aus


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (29. Mai 2009)

ich ja auch...war nur so gemeint....weil da würd ich wahrscheinlcih mim bike unter hintern pennen um morgens direkt los zu können...


----------



## Mavrix (29. Mai 2009)

ja also hier die Gegend Main Spessart, ist echt Top zum Biken... Aber ich hab ja auch erst angefangen damit... 

Der Speck muss weg... Und da is meine Freundin auch dafür... und fährt ab und an mal mit meinem alten Red Bull mit 

@Rüssel

auf so ne alm würd ich ja auch gerne mal fahren, aber ich glaub da brauch ich nen sauerstoffzelt wenn ich mir da den weg nach oben anschaue...
Wie macht man das ?


----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Mai 2009)

Das ist alles halb so wild.
Wenn man ein bißchen in Form ist geht das alles ohne große Quälerei....
Und ausserdem überall wo man rauffährt gibts auch wider schöne Abfahrten


----------



## Organspänder (29. Mai 2009)

Grüße dagelassen








Leider ohne Würfel


----------



## -shoX- (29. Mai 2009)

Mein Cube ams pro von 2005 -> tuned up parts und jetzt der 2009ner Rahmen drin, wegen Rahmenbruch xP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2009)

Mavrix schrieb:


> auf so ne alm würd ich ja auch gerne mal fahren, aber ich glaub da brauch ich nen sauerstoffzelt wenn ich mir da den weg nach oben anschaue...
> Wie macht man das ?


 
Na ja, von Tour zu Tour ein paar Höhenmeter mehr  Oben wirst du dann mit einer bombigen Aussicht belohnt 


(Sorry für die miese Bildqualität, sah in echt viel schöner aus )




Das ist auf dem Almsattel zwischen Wertacher Hörnle und Starzlachberg


----------



## Bluesdriver (30. Mai 2009)

Traumhaft *schwärm*


----------



## Bayer (30. Mai 2009)

so nachdem ich mir gestern auf einer Tour mein Schaltauge abgerissen hab u heute die Schaltung einstellen musste hab ich im Hof gleich noch ein Bild gemacht. 

geändert hat sich bisher:
reverse fli xxl + syntace superforce 45mm
nix sagen über die vorbaulänge, bergauf sitz ich super bequem u komm alle steilen rampen hoch u bergab machts mächtig spaß!


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. Mai 2009)

du hast einfach das geilste bike !!! 

hast du schon mal an ne doppelbrücken-gabel gedacht ??? würd doch so obermäsig geil aussehen, nur darf mans eigentlich nich machen, steht auf der cube website, find ich scheis*e


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (30. Mai 2009)

echt ein nettes Bike....


----------



## seppi.jung (30. Mai 2009)

Ne Doppelbrücke bringt doch nichts  außer mehr Gewicht. Und 200mm brauchst du in dem Bike nicht. Was darunter liegt, kannst du auch mir ner Singlecrown erreichen. Außerdem ist die Gabel, die jetzt drin ist doch top. Sind das 170mm ?


----------



## Eddi. (30. Mai 2009)

@ Rüssel

habt ihr in dem Cube-Hotel übernachtet? Empfehlenswert? 
Die Ecke sieht ja richtig gut aus.....

Gruß Eddi


----------



## jonniewalker (30. Mai 2009)

Mein neues Fritzz bei der ersten Ausfahrt, Montag gehts das erste mal in den Chimgau.
Bin schon total aufgeregt!


----------



## Mavrix (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr geiles Bike!!! Sagmal, wo bekommt man denn diese geilen Griffe? Hätte die auch gerne an meinem Cube. 

Weiß was zufällig jemand?


----------



## seppi.jung (30. Mai 2009)

Ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (30. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Fritzz-Grip...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## zeKai (30. Mai 2009)

oder aber http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p14124_Griff-Cube-Fritzz-Grip.html


----------



## Mavrix (30. Mai 2009)

@seppi.jung u. zeKai -> Dankeschön. 

Kann noch jemand was zu diesen Griffen sagen, sind sie gut? Besser wie die Standard, am LTD Team zB?

@Rüssel

Mich würde auch das Hotel interessieren, ists empfehlenswert?


----------



## zeKai (30. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die griffe okay. Sind halt normale griffe ohne irgendwelchen super features. Sehen verdammt gut aus auch wenn mein rechter griff schon sehr nunja  "bestürzt" aussieht. 

Ich finde die schraubgriffe um einiges besser als die alten meines Attention. (welche wohl von der bauart die selben sind wie die vom LTD)
Bin aber meistens eh mit langfinger handschuhen unterwegs so das es kaum eine rolle spielt.


----------



## the me (30. Mai 2009)

Fahr jetzt auch die Lock-on Griffe, und merke einen deutlichen Unterschied zu den nur drübergeschobenen -> Besser!!
Fahre jedoch auch immer mit Handschuhen ... ohne wären sie mir glaub ich auf die Dauer eh zu hart.


----------



## Bayer (30. Mai 2009)

doppelbrücke kommt auf keinen fall rein, evtl vielleicht mal ne totem aber das ist zukunftsmusik bin mit der lyrik so sehr zufrieden


----------



## wildkater (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## regenrohr (30. Mai 2009)

Mavrix schrieb:


> Kann noch jemand was zu diesen Griffen sagen, sind sie gut? Besser wie die Standard, am LTD Team zB?



In meinen Augen absoluter Dreck, hatte die von Cube, welche von Spank (Collection Grips) und zu letzt welche von ODI (Ruffian), kaum wurde es bisschen holpriger, hat es nicht lange gedauert, da waren die Endkappen weg (trotz Schraubung oder Kleber). Wenn Griffe dann nur Vollgummi, habe jetzt seit ~2 Monaten die Race Face Good'n'Evil und die halten, sehen zudem noch dezent und unauffällig aus.


----------



## wildkater (30. Mai 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Wenn Griffe dann nur Vollgummi, habe jetzt seit ~2 Monaten die Race Face Good'n'Evil und die halten, sehen zudem noch dezent und unauffällig aus.


Sind aber leider leine Lock-On, fürs grobe Gelände also nur bedingt tauglich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (30. Mai 2009)

So heute mal die 3 Kaiserberge abgeradelt 

Die fahrende Cube Werbung 






An der Burg Rechberg





Hier fährt man hoch, nicht runter 





Danke liebe Wald-/Forstarbeiter (fast gäbs 2 Biker weniger...)


----------



## regenrohr (30. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Sind aber leider leine Lock-On, fürs grobe Gelände also nur bedingt tauglich, oder?



Nein, kann man nicht schrauben, habe sie geklebt und halten bisher ohne Murren, habe mir die ja geholt weil ich von dem Schraubzeug nicht überzeugt bin, obwohl viele damit zufrieden sind, aber bei längeren Wurzelpassagen haben diese sich auch gelöst, obwohl ich noch zusätzlich Lack an den Schrauben aufgetragen habe....


da das aber ein Bilderthema ist, eins aus der Konserve:


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

Nimm doch die etwaas teureren race face griffe: RF Diabolus lockon....Die fahr ich, und die haben, find ich noch mehr grip als diee Good 'n Evil, und sind schraubgriffe....


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. Mai 2009)

is schon klar dass die doppelbrücke nix bringen würde, aber ich meinte dass das grüne fritzz so übelmäßig geil mit einer aussehen würde, im endeffekt halt aber nix bringt ...

wir idioten wollten heute unbedingt in die chiemgauer berge, und dann hats die ganze zeit geregnet ...

mein cube ams 125, und das ams 100 von meinem freund am gipfel




ams 100 riding




gruß
bogl


----------



## Mavrix (30. Mai 2009)

Ja ich überleg nun auch, wenn die Schraubgriffe nich so toll sind... Ob ich nicht lieber gescheite Handschuhe mir zuleg... Zur Zeit hab ich Roeckl Kurz, aber irgendwie bin ich nich so zufrieden...

Was haltet ihr von diesem hier?
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=39633

und hier noch ein Bild:





Liebe Grüße
Mavrix


----------



## freeridebiker66 (30. Mai 2009)

wo steht auf der cube page das man keine doppelbrücke montiern darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

Nimm Fox, lang Roeckeel oder Giro. Sitzen eigtl. alle gut. es kommt auf dich an, wie sie dir passen. acht hallt drauf, dass sie
1. lang
2. oft waschbar
3. robust
4. an den handflächenverstärkt
5. gut verarbeitet
sind.
dann geht nix schief


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. Mai 2009)

@ freeridebiker66, hier: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...er-Serienausstattung-vorgesehen-_id_8386_.htm


----------



## Mavrix (30. Mai 2009)

@Andi_3001

rätst du ab von de Specialized? Hab mir die Fox auch angeschaut, aber keine Ahnung was ich da nehmen soll...


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich rate von Speiseeis prinzipiell nicht ab. Entschiede dich bei den Handschuhen erstmal für ein paar modelle die ein paar kriterien entsprechen, und dann probierst du sie an - die die am besten sitzen, die sinds. verlass dich da ganz auf dein bauchgefühl. internetbestellungen sind da halt fehl am platz....
Ich selbst fahre Fox Dirtpaw...(noch halten sie) Wurden aber audh ziehmlich über die 6000km gequält


----------



## freeridebiker66 (30. Mai 2009)

danke


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

Um auch mal wieder Fotos posten zu können....
Ich fahre diese Woche malwieder ein Testrad. Diesmal ein Merida 96...Traum Auch wenn ichs noirmal bergabb krachen lasse, gehts bei mir auch um die zeit bergauf, und das teil rennt"! (Und bergab kann mans mit etwas geschick auch die trails runterheizen, muss allerdings rausbekommen wie man das gerne rutschende heck auffängt...Macht auf jedenfall spaß bergab und auf das Teil, und das trotz des leichtbaus - bin begeistert...!!





leider alles nur im Vorgarten entstanden, bitte um nachsicht 
Hm also ich denke man erkennt gut was für welchen einsatz gebaut ist?!





Auf jedenfall nette Bikes....Naja, wenn jemand bbisschen was über 10 000 investieren möchte





Ungewohnt auf den Trails: 160er Scheinbchen in Kombi mit einer CC Bremse...Aber mit etwas geschick und dosierung gelingt auch das...





Das Faahrwerk: 80/80 im Vergleich zu 140/140++...Naja, man muss sich doch recht locker machen Aber geht gut  Ich denke mal, dass man auch der gabel das einsatzgebiet ansieht!





"Merdia 96" stimmt nicht ganz! ohne pedale wiegt es in Gr. M  9.7kg...is aber akzeptabel Fahrfertig sind wir knapp über10..









Auch die Bereifung spielt ne wichtige Rolle:
Rocket ron 2.1 gegen Muddy Mary in 2.35 (eigtl. breiter als 2.4) - Na ein Unterschied is doch zugegebenermaßen spürbar. ABER: Für diesen Rollwiederstand Top Grip! In kurven noch nen Tick mehr seitenhalt und ich könnte mich sogar noch in den Ron verliebn,, auch wenn ich eher auf die Mary stehe




Sooo....endlich mal wider Fotos
Und jetzt kommen doch mal die Daten.

Bestzeit letztes Jahr : 1:23:44h (runde auf den Hausberg mit Trails)
Heute, aus dem Stehgreif mit dem Merida: 1:12:46h....brutal!

30km//705hm//fast 25er schnitt//max-Tempo 53.5...einfach top daten heute....


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na ja, von Tour zu Tour ein paar Höhenmeter mehr  Oben wirst du dann mit einer bombigen Aussicht belohnt
> 
> 
> (Sorry für die miese Bildqualität, sah in echt viel schöner aus )
> ...


 
Habe das Bild von gestern mal ein bisschen beaerbeitet. Ist zwar immer noch nicht wirklich genial, aber wenigstens besser als vorher


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. Mai 2009)

du hast den ersten beitrag auf der 400. seite des freds !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

399 is cooler


----------



## Celsius (30. Mai 2009)

So, spät genug. Die beiden müssen jetzt ins Bett, haben schliesslich noch 2 anstrengende Tage vor sich. Allen viel Spaß und tolles Wetter an diesem langen Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschenns (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Andi!
Lebt das Merida noch?
Na hoffentlich......

Willkommen in der Welt der Leichtbauer und CC-Tucken... ;-)

Meins is heute fertig geworden, daher hier mal n paar Eindrücke:






















































PUNKTLANDUNG!!

Wenn dann der Hr. Fahl mal wieder Speedneedles liefern kann werden auch die 10 kg geknackt...

Scheiben-Adapter hinten und dessen Schrauben werden noch getauscht.
Ferner wird die Zugklemmschraube für s Schaltwerk noch rot und die Flaschenhalter-
Schrauben für den 2. Flaha ebenfalls


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> du hast den ersten beitrag auf der 400. seite des freds !!!


 


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> 399 is cooler


 
Was habt ihr denn für Einstellungen? Ich bin erst auf Seite 250


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

Na also...geht aber noch bissl was! manch "anderer" sorgt jetzt dafür, dass er tubeless fährt
Es lebt...noch Ne aber macht sich prächtig! 1:12:46h! Hin+Zurück über Lingetal und Kohlhof. Geht wie die Sau!....CC Tucken


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2009)

@Dschenns:

*Superschönes Bike  *Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Dommes84 (30. Mai 2009)

Mavrix schrieb:


> Ja ich überleg nun auch, wenn die Schraubgriffe nich so toll sind... Ob ich nicht lieber gescheite Handschuhe mir zuleg... Zur Zeit hab ich Roeckl Kurz, aber irgendwie bin ich nich so zufrieden...
> 
> Was haltet ihr von diesem hier?
> http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=39633
> ...




Also ich habe die Spezialized Enduro und bin total zufrieden.
Selber beim Händler ausprobieren ist das Beste das du machen kannst.


----------



## Dschenns (30. Mai 2009)

.....guckst du auf Bild mit Wage...
10 KG glatt!
die 10 wird fallen....


----------



## Celsius (30. Mai 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für Einstellungen? Ich bin erst auf Seite 250


 
Vielleicht hast du im Kontrollzentrum unter den Einstellungen 'Anzeige von Themen -> Maximales Alter angezeigter Themen' eingestellt, dass ältere Themen nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2009)

Celsius schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du im Kontrollzentrum unter den Einstellungen 'Anzeige von Themen -> Maximales Alter angezeigter Themen' eingestellt, dass ältere Themen nicht angezeigt werden.


 
Ich hatte 40 Beiträge pro Seite angeklickt. Jetzt habe ich auch den Forums-Standard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Dschenns:


----------



## Dschenns (30. Mai 2009)

.....ach ja...und diese tonnenschwere Sattelklemme wird auch noch getauscht, gegen ne Token.
Es fallen also noch ca. 70g (Sattel + Klemme + Adapter + Schrauben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettBen (30. Mai 2009)

Oh Mann die gute Bärbel guckt sich (typisch Frau) die wunderfollen Farben an.. wir Männer achten auch auf Fakten und da erkennt (Man) das das Bike 10,00 wiegt..


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2009)

MettBen schrieb:


> Oh Mann die gute Bärbel guckt sich (typisch Frau) die wunderfollen Farben an.. wir Männer achten auch auf Fakten und da erkennt (Man) das das Bike 10,00 wiegt..


 
*Angeber *


----------



## Dschenns (30. Mai 2009)

...ne, Bärbel hat nur links am bike vorbei geguckt und sich gewundert was ihr Foto da an der Wand macht....

da kann man die Waage schonmal übersehen


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ih bin der letzte der den juni, juli, usw. noch nicht kennt?!


----------



## beuze1 (31. Mai 2009)

*ganz so schlimm war,s heut nicht...*







aber 70 km Gegenwind können auch Nerven
.
.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (31. Mai 2009)

Hey Leutz....heut ham wir uns ma wieder an Actionpics versucht....schwer aber seht selbst....ist übrigens wie fast immer quer durchs 7gebirge...

























Viel Spaß noch und ein Kilometer reiches WE noch....

@Dschenns.....echt geiler Würfel....ist mal was besonderes....steckt einiges drin....Daumen HOCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pettere (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich mein Bike hier auch mal posten!!!
















Gruß Peter


----------



## skiffletiger (31. Mai 2009)

Peter, sehr schön.
Ich erwarte mein Stereo Ende Juni. Hast Du gegenüber dem Serienzustand Veränderungen getätigt?


----------



## Pettere (31. Mai 2009)

Bis auf die Pedale ist alles noch orginal. Ich habe das Stereo erst 2 Wochen. Bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden damit!!! 

Kannst dich also freuen!!!!


----------



## ghosthias (31. Mai 2009)

Pics von meiner gestrigen Tour



Iserlohn-Möhnesee-Iserlohn 102km







ein Kreuz gibts auch noch...


----------



## Icetiger212 (31. Mai 2009)

die Ationpics sehen mal voll nice aus.... @Cube7HILLZ schön fotografiert finde ich.
Mir gefällt das Stereo immer mehr, mal schauen ob ich nicht doch irgendwann mal Von Hardtail auf Fully umsteige...
Aber momentan ist Pause bei mir, hab mir gestern abend irgendwie das rechte Knie vertreten, in der Arbeit und nun lasst´s mich voll num wenn ich es Durchstrecke, jemand ne Ahnung was des sein könnte?
lg Ice


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2009)

Hatte heute nur Zeit für ne kleine flotte Runde durch die heimischen Wälder


----------



## zippolino (31. Mai 2009)

was klebt denn da braunes am reifen


----------



## wildkater (31. Mai 2009)

zippolino schrieb:


> was klebt denn da braunes am reifen


Dürfte der neue Muddy Mary mit Quadriple Compound sein...


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Dürfte der neue Muddy Mary mit Quadriple Compound sein...


 

Ist ein Mountain King mit Blatt dran


----------



## Ryo (31. Mai 2009)

Warum eig keine Nobbys mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Warum eig keine Nobbys mehr?


 
In der 'Bike Sport News' vom Mai haben sie Reifen getestet. Und da hat der Mountain King so gut abgeschnitten. Ich wollte ihn mal probieren.


----------



## acid-driver (31. Mai 2009)

also ich hab mal wieder vom rocket ron auf den nobby gewechselt. würde jeden anderen reifen fahren, solange es kein nobby ist...

dermaßen schlechter grip auf losem und festem untergrund 

ist der MK besser als der nobby?


----------



## Ryo (31. Mai 2009)

Nobby und keinen Grip?  Also ich bin mit meinem Nobby echt zufrieden, den Rocket Ron hab ich jetzt noch nich probiert, dazu kann ich nix sagen. Aber nach nem fast nem Jahr mit dem Bike jetzt steht für mich ganz klar fest  Nobby>Ralph. Sobald der hinten vollends runter ist kommt was anderes hin. (nur noch keinen Plan was^^)


----------



## j.wayne (31. Mai 2009)

Also mein Tip wär ja ein Maxxis Reifen, ich selber hab den Ardent in 2.25 drauf und der rollt einen kleinen Ticken schlechter als der Nobby Nic hat aber grip wie Sau.


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also ich hab mal wieder vom rocket ron auf den nobby gewechselt. würde jeden anderen reifen fahren, solange es kein nobby ist...
> 
> dermaßen schlechter grip auf losem und festem untergrund
> 
> ist der MK besser als der nobby?


 
Ich finde, der MK rollt besser und er hat mehr Grip  Er hat aber offensichtlich den Nachteil, dass er nicht sehr lange hält  Ich bin zwar in den letzten vier Wochen viel gefahren, aber deshalb sollte das Profil hinten noch nicht sichtbar abgefahren sein. Der hält, wenn das so weiter geht, keinen Sommer


----------



## acid-driver (31. Mai 2009)

dann kommt der ardent ans AM und der MK an den renner (oder halt wieder den rocket ron in schmaler )


----------



## rene1973 (31. Mai 2009)

So mal ein paar Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour (Hottersattel - Mellental / 62km - 2040Hm), irgendwie hat es die letzten 2 Stunden der Tour nur geregnet . Aber hat nichts genützt, wir mussten und wollten  vorallem über den Hügel.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2009)

Reifentechnisch finde ich die MK zum :kotz: Sobald es etwas feuch wird meint man es hat glatteis!
Maxxis werde ich demnächst ein paar reifen vom Laden draufziehn um die mal zu testen. Rocket ron finde ich grip zu rollwiederstand mehr als gelungen, der nobby fährt sich soolide, schwächen sind die kurven, Fat Albert hat viel viel grip und einen akzetablen rollwiederstand. Wer nioch mehr grip will, und dem der RW egal is greift zur Mary..
Wem der Nobby zuwenig greift, soll nen Albert nehmen...
Maxxis teste ich noch, conti find ich nicht so toll und michelin is auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## regenrohr (31. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wer nioch mehr grip will, und dem der RW egal is greift zur Mary..
> Wem der Nobby zuwenig greift, soll nen Albert nehmen..



Dem ersten Punkt kann ich ohne weiteres zustimmen, ich bin nach wie vor hellauf begeistert von der Matsch Marie, ich würde sogar behaupten, das sie besser ist (was den Griff im Gelände an belangt) als der Dicke Albert.

Allerdings empfand ich den normalen Albert als nahezu gleichwertig zu dem Nobby Nic, sehen vom Profil ja auch fast identisch aus, er ist allerdings mit feuchtem Untergrund besser zu Recht gekommen...

Aber das sind subjektive Eindrücke und es sollte jeder für sih selbst abwägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2009)

ich sag ja, wer NOCH MEHR grip will...
Und ja, der albert hat in den Kurven und auf nassem Grund den vorteil gegenüber dem nobby


----------



## Ryo (31. Mai 2009)

Naja der RW ist mir ziemlich wurscht, ist ja im endeffekt auch nur Zusatztraining. Aber gibts nen Albert in 2,25? Ansonsten werd ich wohl entweder auf 2x Ron oder 2xNN umsteigen. Wobei man doch von vielen Pannen beim Ron liest?


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juni 2009)

Ja der ganz normale Albert....ohne FAT oder little....einfach nur der ALBERT  drahtversion...faltversion nur noch von 08, soweit ich weiß?!..liegen aber noch bei den händlern rum...
Aber der 2.25er ist nicht wirklich viel dünner als der 2.35er...
Und PPannen beim Ron: Öh, also, ich bin ihn ja nu vll. 100km gefahren, und ich hatte oft das gefühl von nem durchsschlag und bin auch durch dornen gerollt, aber ich denke der is relativ save. Auf jedenfall besser als RR und SS....Dschenns fährt den schon länger, der is begeistert und kann vermutlich mehr sagen..


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre zur Zeit überwiegend den Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic. Gestern noch einen Halbmarathon mit RR Evo vorne und hinten gefahren. Bei trockenem Untergrund super Grip und sehr guter Rollwiderstand. 
Vor zwei Wochen bin ich noch ein Matsch-Rennen mit NN vorne/hinten gefahren. Habe nur durchdrehende Reifen bei Bikes mit RR oder Conti MK gesehen.  NN ist überall durch gegangen. 
Die Pannensicherheit finde ich bei Schwalbe allgemein besser. Auf meinem Rotwild hatte ich bis vorgestern noch zwei Conti MK. Nach 3 Platten innerhalb von 2 Wochen, habe ich auch da auf Schwalbe NN gewechselt. 
Nie wieder Conti!! 
Und was die Abnutzung angeht, muss ich Bärbel recht geben. Meine Contis sind auch schon gut runter.


----------



## joergenson (1. Juni 2009)

Reifenwahl:
Auf meinem Hardtail fahre ich Rocket Ron 2,25 mit Schwalbe extralight und Doc Blue
und das bisher ohne Plattfuß bei roundabout 2bar Luftdruck. Über den Grip des Reifen war ich doch sehr positiv überrascht - auch bei nassem Untergrund (vorwiegend Waldboden)



Auf meinem "AllMountainSport" - immer diese neuen Begriffe - fahre ich Nobby Nics 2,25 in der tubeless-Ausführung, bisher auch ohne Defekte mit 2bar



Das Frittz Enduro bewege ich - je nach Einsatzort - mit Nobby Nics 2,4 - oder Maxxis Minion 2,35 mit weicher Gummimischung und DH-Schläuchen. Das ist eine relativ sichere Kombi für z.B. Gardasee-Einsätze. Bin einmal mit Fat Alberts und Schwalbe SV14 Schläuchen den 601 on Top abgefahren und hatte auf den ersten 400hm !!vier!! Platten. Meine Kumpels hatten mich beinahe gesteinigt und die Wanderer waren schneller zu Fuß als ich mit dem Radl!!
Servus Joergenson
P.S. Das es sich ja hierbei um ein Bilderthread handelt, habe ich zum Text ja noch was Buntes dazugemischt.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (1. Juni 2009)

nette bikes.....wen hast dud en überfallen.......
nee im ernst...sehr schöne würfel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (1. Juni 2009)

Hm ich hab jetzt echt ne weile gegoogelt, aber ich find einfach nirgends den Ronin 2,25 mit weißer Schulter 
Aber geben muss es ihn ja irgendwo:





und bevor einer nörgelt: Ja, ich will nur Stinktierreifen an meinem Bike^^


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Juni 2009)

ok dann will ich noch was zu beitragen, also ich fahr nie wieder nobby nic, für meinen gebrauch absolut nicht geeignet, (bei mir an der seite aufgeschlitzt, und etliche durchschläge von steinchen ...
ausserdem, hats mich schon öfter in der kurve gelegt, und das verzeih ich dem nic nicht !!!

wenn dann kommt der fatal bert MIT snake skin, oder die mary, wobei ich aber zur zeit eher zu maxxis tendiere, welchen weis ich noch nicht.

gruß 
bogl


----------



## zeKai (1. Juni 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Hm ich hab jetzt echt ne weile gegoogelt, aber ich find einfach nirgends den Ronin 2,25 mit weißer Schulter
> Aber geben muss es ihn ja irgendwo:
> 
> 
> und bevor einer nörgelt: Ja, ich will nur Stinktierreifen an meinem Bike^^



Gabs die nicht nur für CUBE. Also sowas wie eine sonderedition. wenn man z.B. auf schwalbe.de geht und dort nach einem rocket ron schaut sieht man nicht wie bei einem nobby nic die meldung "auch mit farbiger schulter". 

Mag mich aber auch irren. 

Zum thema reifen. Ich habe nicht wirklich viel erfahrung mit reifen meist hatte ich nur schwalbe (nobby nic und racing ralph) Doch die fat alberts 2.25 auf meinem stereo sind bisher wohl die besten  Auch wenn diese auf normalen straßen oder auch schotter extrem laut sind. Spart man halt das klingeln.


----------



## Racer87 (1. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> wenn dann kommt der fatal bert MIT snake skin, oder die mary, wobei ich aber zur zeit eher zu maxxis tendiere, welchen weis ich noch nicht.
> 
> gruß
> bogl



Cool, den Fatal Bert kenn ich noch gar nicht  sag doch mal, wie der sich so fährt.... 
Ne, mal im Ernst, ich glaub für deinen Einsatzbereich ist der Albert wohl die besser Wahl und der NN oder gar der RR nicht das Wahre. Ich bin mit NN und RR recht zufrieden, außer es wird wirklich nass. Den Einsatzbereich muss man bei der Reifenwahl ja auch immer beachten.

So, und hier mal noch ein Bild, nicht, dass noch jemand motzt:









Sattel wird irgendwann noch getauscht.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Juni 2009)

*hatte Besuch von den Weißen..*.
Cannondale Rize & GHOST Miss AMR 7500





*und bin mit Ihnen dann in die Berge*


----------



## fLoOh (1. Juni 2009)

hi
ihr wohnt ja alle in traumhaften Gegenden 
flo


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Juni 2009)

ich war schon mal in aschaffenburg beim biken, also ich finds da saugeil, lauter hügel mit sauviel wald, und eher weniger besiedlung !!! die trails warn auch geil !

bei uns wohnt alle paar meter einer, und wir ham nur wenige hügel-berge ...
und in die berge fährt man ne stunde mitm auto


----------



## fLoOh (1. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich war schon mal in aschaffenburg beim biken, also ich finds da saugeil, lauter hügel mit sauviel wald, und eher weniger besiedlung !!! die trails warn auch geil !
> 
> bei uns wohnt alle paar meter einer, und wir ham nur wenige hügel-berge ...
> und in die berge fährt man ne stunde mitm auto



naja lieber ne stunde mim auto gefahren und ein paar gescheite Berge 
als nur so ein paar hügel


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Juni 2009)

da geb ich dir recht ...


----------



## fLoOh (1. Juni 2009)

also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *und bin mit Ihnen dann in die Berge*


 
*Du gehst fremd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

Das ist doch eindeutig das Cannondale in deinen Armen


----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. Juni 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Gabs die nicht nur für CUBE. Also sowas wie eine sonderedition. wenn man z.B. auf schwalbe.de geht und dort nach einem rocket ron schaut sieht man nicht wie bei einem nobby nic die meldung "auch mit farbiger schulter".
> 
> Mag mich aber auch irren.



Klick

Klick

Klick

und Klick

Sind alle im freien Handel verfügbaren Schwalbe Reifen mit farbigen Schultern. Soweit ich weiß...


----------



## zeKai (1. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich sagte ja auch das es diese generell nicht gibt (siehe nobby nic, diese gibts ja sogar auf der homepage)



> sieht man nicht wie bei einem nobby nic die meldung "auch mit farbiger schulter"



Ich meinte halt die Rocket Ron oder welche das genau waren. Wenn er nobbys will gibts diese ja


----------



## beuze1 (1. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Du gehst fremd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ich..???*




*ich hab,s nur kurz gehalten für,s Foto..*





*dafür hat die Kuh Ihr Herz ans Cube verlohren.*


.
.


----------



## seppi.jung (1. Juni 2009)

Wie ist das am Cannondale mit der Gabel? Ich hätte das Angst, dass mir das Ding Kaputt geht. Kleiner Bericht wäre schön.


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Juni 2009)

ich liiiiebe leftys, kaputtgehn tun die sicher nicht, man kann nur nich freihändig fahren ... 

ganz ehrlich aber bei dem bike wär ich auch fremdgegangen !!!


----------



## beuze1 (1. Juni 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Wie ist das am Cannondale mit der Gabel? Ich hätte das Angst, dass mir das Ding Kaputt geht. Kleiner Bericht wäre schön.



*OK, ein wort noch zum Cannondale..dann ist aber auch gut
fährt super..Vorderrad steigt leider allerdings recht füh hoch..
und kaputt geht da nix*






> man kann nur nich freihändig fahren ...


*kann mann genau wie mit jedem anderen Rad auch*


----------



## reina99offroad (1. Juni 2009)

Hier ein etwas anderes Bike






IGecco


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (1. Juni 2009)

wat is dat????  .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (1. Juni 2009)

WHAT!! Was ist das da hinten?


----------



## zenodur (1. Juni 2009)

ein e-bike


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (1. Juni 2009)

alter....net im ernst oder was....???


----------



## seppi.jung (1. Juni 2009)

Erkläre mal, wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Duke_01 (1. Juni 2009)

So, und nun auch mal mein Bike ,


----------



## Juuro (1. Juni 2009)

Duke_01 schrieb:


>


Bissl klein.

Hab mal ne Frage. Ein Nachbar eines Kumpels von mir hat ein Cube LTD gekauft. Mein Kumpel findet das voll toll hat aber nicht gefragt welches es ist. Er hat aber ein Bild gemacht. Kann man durch das Bild irgendwie Rückschlüsse ziehen um welches Cube LTD es sich handelt?




Gibts auch noch in größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_01 (1. Juni 2009)

Ja, war zu heiß gewaschen, konnte es aber beim schleudern wieder groß bekommen

Gruß
Duke_01


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juni 2009)

@juuro ich behaupte mal, das ist ein ltd team. 

die beiden "schlechteren" scheiden aufgrund der reba aus...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (1. Juni 2009)

kann nur sagen das es kein 08er ist...das hab ich und das hat die tora vorne dran....???? warum googlet er es nicht infach und vergleicht mit dem pic?? wird er in 5min finden denk ich.....vial glück....


----------



## crisu023 (1. Juni 2009)

ein cube ltd mit xt und easton sachen verbaut inkl. reba race und forumula oro 18!
tolles rad, mein kumpel hat das 08 modell.

ich hab mir das 09 bike gekauft, was ein wenig anders aussieht und die sportnora edtition hat noch ein paar gute teileverbaut.

das 09 was ich mir am freitag abhole (danach auch gleich mal hier pics reinwerfen werde) hat weisse hayerstrokes verbaut, weisse reba race.
komplette xt, mit xt naben und alexrims

die standartbereifung vo nobby und hi racing ralph hab ich austauschen lassen durch 2 mal conti supersonic in 2.4

eastonlenker wurde durch ne andere riserbar getauscht und ansonsten bleibt bei diesem bike dann  auch alles so wie ich es gekauft habe.

kanns kaum erwarten bis endlich freitag ist

noch ne frage: hat das race und das ltd team eigentlich unterschiede was nur den rahmen angeht?
auf dem bike da oben am bild ist nämlich nix von race oder team zulesen, genau so wie auf unseren bikes!


----------



## biker1967 (1. Juni 2009)

reina99offroad schrieb:


> Hier ein etwas anderes Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heinzmann-Motor?


----------



## j.wayne (1. Juni 2009)

Auf jedenfall siehts Sau Schlecht aus. Also wirklich schlimm mit was sich die Leute das Bike Versaun. Kann man da net was anderes nehmen, Baumarktrad oder sowas.


----------



## crisu023 (1. Juni 2009)

ein rad mit elektroantrieb is nur was für faule säcke 
muskelkraft is die beste kraft ;-)


----------



## beuze1 (1. Juni 2009)

schluß mit dem sch__ß
*Bilderpolizei*


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. Juni 2009)

e-bikes.... also wirklich...

bin seit heute auch endlich hocherfreuter cube-ler ^^

habe heute das ams 125 louise 07 von kinschman geholt 

bin wirklich vollends zufrieden

und als alter hobby fotograph war ich (als es endlich dunkel war) nochmal bilder machen ^^

diese möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten;
hier sind sie:













kritik ist natürlich erwünscht


----------



## The_Cubefreak (2. Juni 2009)

sehr schöne bilder, respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr. smith (2. Juni 2009)

Endlich fertig und am WE Taufe im Harz bestanden


----------



## Magic21 (2. Juni 2009)

Cube für einen Kurztrip an die Ostsee ausgeführt.


Windstärke 5 - das Cube steht






Cube am Hessenstein






Upss - mal kurz auf militärisches Übungsgelände verirrt, der richtige Weg verläuft am rechten Bildrand






Cube trifft U-Boot


----------



## Direktor (2. Juni 2009)

So da will ich mal nicht fehlen in der Runde,

mein Hirsch


----------



## beuze1 (2. Juni 2009)

*AMS 125 Schlachtplatte..*











*AMS 125 Gabentisch*
















*Tretlager*




*
*Kassette




*
*Fertig..


----------



## Juuro (2. Juni 2009)

Jetzt hab ich auch endlich eins! 






Heute 40 km gefahren. Fährt sich sehr gut. Muss die Bremsen evtl. noch bissl einstellen. Aber da muss ich mich erst noch hier genauer erkundigen!


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Juni 2009)

menno, des musst ja hier nich so hinklatschen, weisst du wie neidisch ich jetz bin !!!!
du solltest nich beuze sondern BONZE heissen 

aber ganz ehrlich, xt hätt ich nich genommen, die kurbel is ganz schön, gibt aber echt geilere vor allem ist die xt ganz schön mainstream, und das xt schaltwerk is so lang, dass ich andauernd das schaltauge durch stöcke abbrech ...
(ich hätte race face kurbel genommen, und sram X.9 schaltwerk


----------



## biker1967 (2. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöner Gabentisch.
Aber warum bist du bei Kassette und Kette von der Kurbelgarnitur und dem Schaltwerk abgewichen?
War der Preis ausschlaggebend?


----------



## beuze1 (2. Juni 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Gabentisch.
> Aber warum bist du bei Kassette und Kette von der Kurbelgarnitur und dem Schaltwerk abgewichen?
> War der Preis ausschlaggebend?



ja der Preis..
Beuze nicht BONZE, ist mein Name


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (2. Juni 2009)

Ja is den heid scho Weihnachten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (2. Juni 2009)

@beuze: viel spaß damit ^^
@Juuro: kannst ja jetzt dein "bald" in der Bikebeschreibung wegmachen! Auch sehr schönes Hardtail


----------



## Organspänder (2. Juni 2009)

Cube trifft U-Boot





[/QUOTE]

Das ist doch in der nähe von Kiel-Laboe (marinemuseum)


----------



## wesy (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist meins auch endlich fertig zu zeigen.


----------



## Hemme (2. Juni 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> kritik ist natürlich erwünscht



Tolles Bike und scharfes Bild!
War der Blitz auf nem extra Stativ?


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Juni 2009)

nee der einsatz des blitzes war mal etwas ganz andres 

1. danke zum bike, ich liebe es auch


2. ich habe nur die kamera aufm stativ gehabt. hab den auslöser auf 30" und hab den blitz (mit einer aufgesetzten abbc) in die hand genommen und manuell genau aus den winkeln ausgelöst, aus denen ich eine beleuchtung hatte (bin hobbyfotograph und hatte in nem produkt-fotostudio von frankonia-jagd ein praktikum, wo ich mit erstaunen feststellen musste, dass ich selbst mit studioblitzen ziemlich gut zurechtkam  aber gab natrülich massig tips und tricks)

ok ich glaube das dürfte alles zum "aufbau" gewesen sein. das bild entstand übrigens ca um 22:00

mfg Eck


----------



## Juuro (3. Juni 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> @Juuro: kannst ja jetzt dein "bald" in der Bikebeschreibung wegmachen! Auch sehr schönes Hardtail



Stimmt. Und die genaue Bezeichnung muss ich auch noch anpassen... ist ja jetzt doch kein Race geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Juni 2009)

Coole Bilder mal wieder dabei 

Von mir zwar keine Bilder von der Tour, dafür vom Rückweg über die Innenstadt 









Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. Juni 2009)

BOAREYYY----ich war gestern in einem kleinen Fahrradshop in der Schweiz und da hatten die fast allles an geilen Cubes was es so gibt........das fritzz das stero...die ganzen acids,ltd's...(meins auch)...und das neueee sting....rrrrrr*sabbersabber*...........wollt garnimmer raus...mein kummpel musste mich rausschleifen und davon abhalten den verkäufer zu beißen.....


----------



## lolo-bike (3. Juni 2009)

dazu muss man nicht in die schweiz, abstecher nach offenburg genügt


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. Juni 2009)

nee....war da aus anderen gründe...und hab diesen shop gesehn...vollbremsung...rein da und *schmelzschmelz*....


----------



## crisu023 (3. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> menno, des musst ja hier nich so hinklatschen, weisst du wie neidisch ich jetz bin !!!!
> du solltest nich beuze sondern BONZE heissen
> 
> aber ganz ehrlich, xt hätt ich nich genommen, die kurbel is ganz schön, gibt aber echt geilere vor allem ist die xt ganz schön mainstream, und das xt schaltwerk is so lang, dass ich andauernd das schaltauge durch stöcke abbrech ...
> (ich hätte race face kurbel genommen, und sram X.9 schaltwerk




frage:  also was mainstream oder grad in mode is interessiert mich eher weniger ;-), aber is die race face kurbel besser und leichter als die xt?

und was sram x.9 angeht, bitte um aufklärung! da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus


----------



## sHub3Rt (3. Juni 2009)

crisu023 schrieb:


> aber is die race face kurbel besser und leichter als die xt?



besser kann ich nicht sagen, aber definitiv hübscher und auch ein bischen leichter (10 gramm^^), jabb. (also im vergleich xt - deus xc).

zur x9 kann ich nix sagen. ich fahr zwar auch x9, kann aber keinen vergleich zu xt ziehen, da ich das noch nie ausgiebig testen konnte. aber mit sram bin ich schwer zufrieden


----------



## regenrohr (3. Juni 2009)

crisu023 schrieb:


> frage:  also was mainstream oder grad in mode is interessiert mich eher weniger ;-), aber is die race face kurbel besser und leichter als die xt?



leichter eher nicht, aber angeblich ein gutes Stück haltbarer


----------



## biker1967 (3. Juni 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> BOAREYYY----ich war gestern in einem kleinen Fahrradshop in der Schweiz und da hatten die fast allles an geilen Cubes was es so gibt........das fritzz das stero...die ganzen acids,ltd's...(meins auch)...und das neueee sting....rrrrrr*sabbersabber*...........wollt garnimmer raus...mein kummpel musste mich rausschleifen und davon abhalten den verkäufer zu beißen.....



Selten soo gelacht


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Juni 2009)

aber ok die raceface kostet auch knapp das doppelte


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. Juni 2009)

hehee....raceface.....erinnert mich spontan an denbeitrag von Beuze1 vor kurzem....

ist er da der chef bei raceface ich meine....hmm..........????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisu023 (3. Juni 2009)

ja okay das auge isst ja mit, die race face is hübsch.
aber der preis????? irre teuer.

wenn ich meine xt mal abgefahren bin, glaub ich kauf ich mir nochmal die xt oder ne xtr, obwohl diese ja auch schon sündhaft teuer ist.

was kann eigentlich die truvativ stylo 3.3 team?
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/13787.html

hat wer mit dem zeug erfahrung? schaut schick aus.


----------



## steve81 (3. Juni 2009)

hab die silberne stylo:





von der schaltperformance kann ich keinen unterschied zu shimano feststellen.
allerdings macht das innenlager jetzt nach gut 1200 km knackgeräusche.


----------



## alu-xb (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## der_fry (3. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahre mit dieser durch die Gegend war nen ebay schnapper hat nur 60 euro neu gekostet.


----------



## seppi.jung (3. Juni 2009)

Der Rahmen ist von der Optik her der Hammer. Die Anbauteile sind nicht der optische Kracher, jedoch technisch sicher nicht übel.


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. Juni 2009)

Bis auf Sattelstütze und Sattel gibts nicht zu meckern, sieht stimmig aus. Und da mal wieder Jemand ne ähnliche Sattelneigung wie ich favorisiert, nochmal Daumen *g*

Ist das die Carbonvariante der Stylo? Sieht so dicklich aus.


----------



## volkan1980 (3. Juni 2009)

Hier mein baby 

AMS CC LTD XT 2009

habe ein paar änderungen vorgenommen..

-Rote klebe streifen an den felgen entfernt
-Neue Reifen mit stinktier plattgefahren optik 
-und die schönen cube hörner in weiss

was sagt ihr??


----------



## crisu023 (3. Juni 2009)

mann oh mann, sieht das geil aus!

glückwunsch, sieht echt lecker aus dein bike.
die stinktier reifen sind super hehe


----------



## 3rdtwin (3. Juni 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> Also ich fahre mit dieser durch die Gegend war nen ebay schnapper hat nur 60 euro neu gekostet.



für 60 das komplette Bike? Wie haste das denn gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Juni 2009)

war das jetz wirklich ernst gemeint?

es ging davor um die kurbeln


----------



## 3rdtwin (3. Juni 2009)

aso hab net aufgepasst, sry


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Juni 2009)

menschen ist irrlich


----------



## Ryo (4. Juni 2009)

Irren ist menschlich? Oder Cuben ist menschlich? Oder cubelich ist (der) Mensch? Ah whatever... 
in vino veritas... ich sollt ins Bedt... doch bvor iweder die Bilderpolente meckert:


----------



## Organspänder (4. Juni 2009)




----------



## der_fry (4. Juni 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist von der Optik her der Hammer. Die Anbauteile sind nicht der optische Kracher, jedoch technisch sicher nicht übel.



das ist richtig. das wichtigste bei anbauteilen ist ihre funktion. wobei ich denke das sich die teileliste durchaus sehen lassen kann.

Nope N75 Lrs
Avid Juicy Carbon
Schaltwerk + Schiffter + Ritzel: Sram X0
F99 + Syntace Flatbar
Fox Talas Rlc

"Bis auf Sattelstütze und Sattel gibts nicht zu meckern, sieht stimmig aus. Und da mal wieder Jemand ne ähnliche Sattelneigung wie ich favorisiert, nochmal Daumen *g*

Ist das die Carbonvariante der Stylo? Sieht so dicklich aus. "


jup ist die Carbonvariante der Stylo.

Was den Sattel angeht. Der bleibt! Komme was da wolle! Das ist bis jetzt einer der wenigen die sich uneingeschränkt mit meinem Hinterteil vertragen.
Die Stütze ja ich weis die ist von scott, das stört mich ja selbst. Aber in 34,9 gibt es nicht wirklich so viel auswahl. entweder schweine teuer >100eu oder halt was günstigeres aus der Bucht. Ich halt schon ne ganze weile die augen offen ob sich noch was anderes günstiges finden läßt. Falls jemand noch was rum liegen hat, dann her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the me (4. Juni 2009)

Mit ner USE-Distanzhülse, die dein Sattelstützenmaß auf 31.6 reduziert hast du freie Auswahl!! Kann ich nur empfehlen; einfach top!!


----------



## der_fry (4. Juni 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Mit ner USE-Distanzhülse, die dein Sattelstützenmaß auf 31.6 reduziert hast du freie Auswahl!! Kann ich nur empfehlen; einfach top!!



ich such mir grad nen wolf finde aber keine in 34,9. alle nur kleiner...


----------



## the me (4. Juni 2009)

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=e653da4e6e70efd8b301797fea9c3f87

die dritte von unten
sogar wenn du die Versandkosten dazurechnest ist sie da noch günstiger als uvp

cheers


----------



## der_fry (4. Juni 2009)

ok. danke.

dann hat das mit der scott stütze endlich eine ende.


----------



## D_irk (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ist ein 08.Aber vieles verändert...ist immer noch nicht wie es werden soll...braucht halt seine Zeit...


----------



## Mavrix (4. Juni 2009)

D_irk schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist ein 08.Aber vieles verändert...ist immer noch nicht wie es werden soll...braucht halt seine Zeit...



Hi, schönes Rad hast du da 

Darf man Fragen, was du für Griffe verbaut hast?

Lg

EDIT: Noch ne Frage an dich, wo hast den coolen CUBE Strebenschutz her?


----------



## D_irk (4. Juni 2009)

...Das sind die Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto,Griffe!
Habe sie seit anfang des Jahres.Bin sehr zufrieden damit,würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen!

P.S.Du meinst den Kettenstrebenschutz(Neopren)Der war bei der Bike Lieferung mit dabei...wenn der mal hin ist,muss ich mal schauen wo ich ihn wieder bekomme...Denke aber,das einige Händler ihn besorgen können...


----------



## Mavrix (4. Juni 2009)

D_irk schrieb:


> ...Das sind die Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto,Griffe!
> Habe sie seit anfang des Jahres.Bin sehr zufrieden damit,würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen!
> 
> P.S.Du meinst den Kettenstrebenschutz(Neopren)Der war bei der Bike Lieferung mit dabei...wenn der mal hin ist,muss ich mal schauen wo ich ihn wieder bekomme...Denke aber,das einige Händler ihn besorgen können...




Hi Dirk, 

wie sind die Griffe von der Festigkeit her, da es ja Schraubgriffe sind... Dick oder eher Dünn?

Lg


----------



## the me (4. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Kettenstreb...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## D_irk (4. Juni 2009)

Mavrix schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> 
> wie sind die Griffe von der Festigkeit her, da es ja Schraubgriffe sind... Dick oder eher Dünn?
> 
> Lg



Hey,
also ich würde mal sagen so mittel,sind aber schön weich,Griffig!Liegen gut in der Hand,bei mir auf jedenfall...muss jeder mal für sich selber probieren...ist ja mit fast allem so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (4. Juni 2009)

2 Monate alt
AMS Pro XT

Tri Aufsatz für die Straße


----------



## wildkater (4. Juni 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> 2 Monate alt
> AMS Pro XT
> 
> Tri Aufsatz für die Straße


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Juni 2009)

Rot Weiß sieht sehr geil aus 
Aber was hat den das Ding da am Lenker zu suchen, ist das dein Aufprallschutz? 
Mach weg das Ding


----------



## fLoOh (4. Juni 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> 2 Monate alt
> AMS Pro XT
> 
> Tri Aufsatz für die Straße


schönes bike aber mach diesen tri  aufsatz weg BITTE


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (4. Juni 2009)

eyeyeyy.........straße sollte für das bike ein fremdwort sein....


----------



## rip74 (4. Juni 2009)

mit rotwild jacke hat er im wald immer sooo angst ;-)))


----------



## ratko (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute meinen freien Tag und dachte, es wäre eine gute Idee einen kleinen Ausflug in den Schwarzwald zu machen - Rund um Enzklösterle, 50km, ca 950hm

























Gruß


----------



## Juuro (4. Juni 2009)

Ists denn normal dass man so nen Kettenstrebenschutz braucht? Ich bin heute mit meinen drei Tage alten LTD CC die erste weildere Tour durch den Wald gefahren und da hat die Kette ganz schön gegen die Strebe da geschlagen. Hat auch einige Macken hinterlassen:




Ist meine Kette nicht genug gespannt, oder ist es bei so nem Wurzel-Ritt normal dass die Kette an den Rahmen kommt? So nen Kettenstrebenschutz werd ich mir wohl so oder so noch zulegen.


----------



## Benny85 (4. Juni 2009)

Die Macken geben Dir die Antwort!

Das Problem hat jeder MTB Fahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (5. Juni 2009)

Den Triaufsatz benutze ich, weil oben auf der Alb kein anderes Rad vorhanden ist und auch viel Straße fahre . Zur Zeit nur Gegenwind und der Mitfahrer hat ein RR.
Da möchte ich Euch mal sehen wie IHr Euch da abkämpft. Fahrt man längere Zeit zwischen 40-60.
Haben wir gemacht.

Der Triaufsatz ist normalerweise am Rotwild RCC1.2R(s.Bilder) mit dem ich 2 Radsätze fahren kann. RR und MTB.
Dort trainiere ich auch mit Triathleten.
Ich fahre eben gern schnell und nicht nur 30% rauf oder runter im Wald.


----------



## fissenid (5. Juni 2009)

Juuro schrieb:


> Ists denn normal dass man so nen Kettenstrebenschutz braucht?



schau deine Bilder...... ja klar doch....sollte an jedem MTB dran sein!


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juni 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Den Triaufsatz benutze ich, weil oben auf der Alb kein anderes Rad vorhanden ist und auch viel Straße fahre . Zur Zeit nur Gegenwind und der Mitfahrer hat ein RR.
> Da möchte ich Euch mal sehen wie IHr Euch da abkämpft. Fahrt man längere Zeit zwischen 40-60.
> Haben wir gemacht.
> 
> ...



Na, ich weiß nicht. Rennradreifen am MTB lasse ich ja noch durchgehen, um im Winter/Frühjahr Grundlagentraining auszuüben. Aber ein Triathlonaufsatz an einem MTB passt nicht wirklich.
Und wenn ich schnell fahren will, dann würde ich mir ein entsprechendes Rennrad zulegen und nicht ein schönes AMS Pro verbasteln.


----------



## JHDVi (5. Juni 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na, ich weiß nicht. Rennradreifen am MTB lasse ich ja noch durchgehen, um im Winter/Frühjahr Grundlagentraining auszuüben. Aber ein Triathlonaufsatz an einem MTB passt nicht wirklich.
> Und wenn ich schnell fahren will, dann würde ich mir ein entsprechendes Rennrad zulegen und nicht ein schönes AMS Pro verbasteln.


 

Habe kein Rennrad, weil die Gelenke nicht mitmachen.
Mein Rotwild ist aber so leicht dass ich gut mit RR mithalten kann.
Diese Woche habe ich wieder einige RR am Berg auf den 74 km abgehängt.

Werde mir auch kein RR Kaufen wenn es so auch geht und ich trotzdem noch mit 2,4 Schlappen auf dem Marathon im Gelände fahren kann.


----------



## Sunset (5. Juni 2009)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Habe kein Rennrad, weil die Gelenke nicht mitmachen.
> Mein Rotwild ist aber so leicht dass ich gut mit RR mithalten kann.
> Diese Woche habe ich wieder einige RR am Berg auf den 74 km abgehängt.
> 
> Werde mir auch kein RR Kaufen wenn es so auch geht und ich trotzdem noch mit 2,4 Schlappen auf dem Marathon im Gelände fahren kann.


 
lasst es. der supermann will´s nicht kapieren...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juni 2009)

Jedem halt das seine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fLoOh (5. Juni 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jedem halt das seine...




genau


----------



## joergenson (5. Juni 2009)

Servus,

wenn ich den Asphalt aufschneide, nehme ich eigentlich immer
mein kleines Schwarzes



Aber jeder so, wie er am besten zurechtkommt!

Cheers Joergenson


----------



## marco_m (5. Juni 2009)

So, Ferien leider schon wieder um, war aber der Hammer und ich konnte einige Trails fahren die mich so richtig an die Grenzen brachten 
War sicher nicht das letzte Mal in Naturns ...

Mit der Bildqualität kann ich leider nicht mithalten, mit den Trails aber schon 

Biker's paradise













Was z.T. mit flow begann ...





... wurde schnell sehr steil und sehr technisch ...





... kein Trail um zu stürzen  ...





... was mir auch meistens gelang 





... dank meinem Bike , wie gemacht für dieses Terrain !!





Der wohlverdiente Abschluss meiner Touren


----------



## KGBKamikaze (5. Juni 2009)

Traumhafte Gegend  Wo war das?


----------



## marco_m (5. Juni 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Traumhafte Gegend  Wo war das?


 
Naturns liegt im Südtirol, in der Nähe von Meran


----------



## alu-xb (5. Juni 2009)

mein neues


----------



## beuze1 (5. Juni 2009)

> Biker's paradise






*doch nicht etwa Gondel..*


----------



## reina99offroad (6. Juni 2009)

reina99offroad schrieb:


> Hier ein etwas anderes Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


j.wayne schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall siehts Sau Schlecht aus. Also wirklich schlimm mit was sich die Leute das Bike Versaun. Kann man da net was anderes nehmen, Baumarktrad oder sowas.


 

"Sau schlecht" ist Geschmacksache. Tut mir schrecklich leid, dass ich deinen nicht getroffen habe

Warum Cube Acid ? 
Ich brauchte einen günstigen und einigermassen robusten, aber nicht zu dünnwandigen Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsen. 

"Baumarktrahmen" sind entweder zu schwer, zu schwach, oder die verbauten Komponenten entsprachen nicht meinen Qualitätsvorstellungen. Jedenfalls was ich gesehen habe.
Die Kräfte beim EBike sind gewaltig. Vor allem, wenn ich noch den Chariot hinten dran habe. 


Der Motor, wie auch das ganze E-Konzept ist von BionX.
Ich habe die PL-500HS version verbaut. 
Leider kann ich mit der Orginalen Übersetzung die Leistung des Motors nicht ausnützen. Im moment muss ich mich also mit ca. 35 kmh begnügen. Der Motor wäre für ca. 45 kmh ausgelegt. 
Ich müsste einen 52er Kranz haben. Weiss jemand, was da passt?




crisu023 schrieb:


> ein rad mit elektroantrieb is nur was für faule säcke
> muskelkraft is die beste kraft ;-)


 
Stimmt. 

Seit dem Umbau fahre ich mit dem EBike zur Arbeit. Ein Weg ist 25km. 
Hätte ich kein E am Bike wäre ich tatsächlich zu Faul und würde das Auto nehmen. 

Ich brauche Stufe 2 von 4, das sind dann 50% Unterstützung. Es ist also nicht so, dass man gar nichts tut. Es geht einfach besser.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
IGecco


----------



## wuerfelfreund (6. Juni 2009)

reina99offroad schrieb:


> "Sau schlecht" ist Geschmacksache. Tut mir schrecklich leid, dass ich deinen nicht getroffen habe
> 
> Warum Cube Acid ?
> Ich brauchte einen günstigen und einigermassen robusten, aber nicht zu dünnwandigen Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsen.
> ...


Sorry, mit 50% E-Unterstützung kommt nicht wirklich fahrfreude auf. Das hat mit Radfahren nichts mehr zu tun. Hoffentlich setzten sich die Teile nicht durch auf dem Bikemarkt. Ich stehe mehr auf M (Muskel)-Unterstützung. Und 25 km is ja wohl nicht der Hit! Da hätte ich Angst das der E-Motor überhitzt und mir um die Ohren fliegt wenn ich in die Pedalen gehe.  M.f.G.
nicht böse sein!!! aber kann die die Dinger echt nicht ausstehen.


----------



## reina99offroad (6. Juni 2009)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> Sorry, mit 50% E-Unterstützung kommt nicht wirklich fahrfreude auf. Das hat mit Radfahren nichts mehr zu tun. Hoffentlich setzten sich die Teile nicht durch auf dem Bikemarkt. Ich stehe mehr auf M (Muskel)-Unterstützung. Und 25 km is ja wohl nicht der Hit! Da hätte ich Angst das der E-Motor überhitzt und mir um die Ohren fliegt wenn ich in die Pedalen gehe.  M.f.G.
> nicht böse sein!!! aber kann die die Dinger echt nicht ausstehen.


 
Dass du die Dinger nicht ausstehen kannst ist OK. Aber keine Angst, sie werden dich aber nicht beissen.

Was du da sonst wegen Überhitzung und so, schreibst verstehe ich leider nicht. 

Wo ist denn das Problem? Ich habe nur mein Bike gezeigt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
IGecco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (6. Juni 2009)

reina99offroad schrieb:


> Dass du die Dinger nicht ausstehen kannst ist OK. Aber keine Angst, sie werden dich aber nicht beissen.
> 
> Was du da sonst wegen Überhitzung und so, schreibst verstehe ich leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Hi,

also ich finds klasse, daß Du dadurch nicht mit einem Auto in die Arbeit fahren mußt (bzw. irgendwelchen lauten stinkendem Verbrennungsmotor). Und dann noch mit dem Anhänger, da kann das Auto oft stehen bleiben. Betrachtet das mal von der Seite und nicht immer von der "Du bist faul"-Seite.


----------



## marco_m (6. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *doch nicht etwa Gondel..*


 
Hey wo denkst du hin 
Waren astreine 1100HM bei 30°C und nix mit Schatten 

Für's Panorama Foto stand ich aber unter den Seilen der Gondel, die gab es da schon. Aber mitgenommen hätten die Biker eh nicht, hatten überall so komische weisse Schilder mit rotem Rahmen und einem Fahrrad daurauf .. keine Ahnung was das zu bedeuten hatte 

Auf dem Weg nach oben, Blick auf die Sommerresidenz von Reinhold Messmer, Schloss Juval





Da wär's sie gewesen die Endstation der Gondel ...


----------



## littledevil (6. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *doch nicht etwa Gondel..*



Also ich steh total auf Gondeln


----------



## Team Slow Duck (6. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Aber was hat den das Ding da am Lenker zu suchen, ist das dein Aufprallschutz?
> Mach weg das Ding





fLoOh schrieb:


> schönes bike aber mach diesen tri  aufsatz weg BITTE



Jo, Triaaufsätze am MTB oder Trekkingrad sehen aus wie ein Jeep, der Räder von nem Porsche hat 

Wenn man nen Aufsatz fahren will, sollte das restliche Bike auch stimmen, zB so:







Ja, sorry fürs Nicht-Cube


----------



## lolo-bike (6. Juni 2009)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> Sorry, mit 50% E-Unterstützung kommt nicht wirklich fahrfreude auf. Das hat mit Radfahren nichts mehr zu tun. Hoffentlich setzten sich die Teile nicht durch auf dem Bikemarkt. Ich stehe mehr auf M (Muskel)-Unterstützung. Und 25 km is ja wohl nicht der Hit! Da hätte ich Angst das der E-Motor überhitzt und mir um die Ohren fliegt wenn ich in die Pedalen gehe.  M.f.G.
> nicht böse sein!!! aber kann die die Dinger echt nicht ausstehen.


man wird ja nicht gezwungen sowas zu fahren 
leben und leben lassen.


@ alu-XB

ist das ein 09-er ltd race? normalerweise ist da doch eine SLX Kurbel verbaut (laut cube seite und auch an meinem bike)?


----------



## beuze1 (6. Juni 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hey wo denkst du hin
> Waren astreine 1100HM bei 30°C und nix mit Schatten



Gut gemacht..
Lob von der Bilder-Polizei


----------



## Racer87 (6. Juni 2009)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Jo, Triaaufsätze am MTB oder Trekkingrad sehen aus wie ein Jeep, der Räder von nem Porsche hat
> 
> Wenn man nen Aufsatz fahren will, sollte das restliche Bike auch stimmen, zB so:
> 
> Ja, sorry fürs Nicht-Cube



Lieber ein Cube MTB mit Tri Aufsatz, als ein Rad, auf dem Canyon steht!!


----------



## crisu023 (6. Juni 2009)

mein neuer würfel!
fährt sich erste sahne und macht spass.


----------



## beuze1 (6. Juni 2009)

zum Glück bin ich Do. & Fr. schon gefahren
denn heute sind die Aussichten eher trübe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (6. Juni 2009)

alu-xb schrieb:


>



oh caturday.... 
würde die Sticker von den Felgen noch abmachen, dann wirkt das Rad harmonischer


----------



## seppi.jung (6. Juni 2009)

Gerade die Sticker bringen ja noch ein bisschen Optik rein.


----------



## alu-xb (6. Juni 2009)

hehe mal sehen
@lolo-bike ist ein cc o8


----------



## JuergenM. (6. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal, ist nen schickes Luder geworden. 

Wie bekomme ich denn hier Bilder rein????


----------



## crisu023 (6. Juni 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Gerade die Sticker bringen ja noch ein bisschen Optik rein.



ganz meine meinung, das peppt auf und sieht nicht so fad und öde aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal, ist nen schickes Luder geworden.
> 
> Wie bekomme ich denn hier Bilder rein????



Im Fotoalbum/Meine Seite, Fotos hochladen, vielleicht vorher etwas komprimieren/bearbeiten.
Dann beim jeweiligen Fotos "BB-Code" einblenden und den Link dann in deine Nachricht reinkopieren und schon hast du deinen Würfel drin. 
Kannst beim  BB-Code noch 3 verschiedene Größen wählen. Bewährt hat sich die mittlere Größe, dann wird der Thread nicht so in die Breite gezogen.

So z.B.:


 





Latsch 2008 liegt in Südtirol in der Nähe von Naturns. Absolut geiles Bikerevier!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuergenM. (6. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Tipp jmr. Mal sehen ob ich nicht zu doof bin.






Ist ja mega Umständlich


----------



## Ryo (6. Juni 2009)

Warum die R1 gegen die Marta getauscht?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Stereo! 
Nur die weiße Sattelstütze und der Vorbau ist mir zu viel des Guten. 
Und warum dieses Jahr die drei Buchstaben "HPA" auf den Oberrohren der Cubes stehen habe ich immer noch nicht raus gefunden. 

Wenn man sich mal an das hochladen der Fotos gewöhnt hat, dann geht das fast von selbst. 

Täuscht das, oder ist die Bremsleitung der Vorderrad-Bremse wirklich grau??? Wenn ja, dann würde ich das ändern lassen.


----------



## volki3 (6. Juni 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Und warum dieses Jahr die drei Buchstaben "HPA" auf den Oberrohren der Cubes stehen habe ich immer noch nicht raus gefunden.




Guckst du hier 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/HPA_id_32703_.htm


----------



## JuergenM. (6. Juni 2009)

@Ryo: Ich bin von der Marta absolut begeistert und finde Formula kann Magura nicht das Wasser reichen. Zudem ist die R1 nicht für 200er Scheiben frei gegeben.

@jmr-biking: Das graue ist eine echte Stahlflex Leitung, das wolte ich so haben. Immer ein Perfekter Druckpunkt. Und zu heiß wurde die noch nie!! Was aber sicher nicht an meinem Fahrstil liegt.


----------



## Groudon (6. Juni 2009)

sehr schönes Stereo  obwohl ne Marta SL Magnesium in weiß-rot vlt besser gepasst hätte  Dennoch 1A Teil. !


----------



## volkan1980 (6. Juni 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp jmr. Mal sehen ob ich nicht zu doof bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 











Sehr schön dein stereo!!!

weiss kommt sehr gut!

bei mir hattes finanziel nur hierfür gereicht :-(


----------



## HILLKILLER (6. Juni 2009)

Manchmal gibt einem die zunehmende Weiß-izität zu denken, warum produziert eigentlich kein brauchbarer Hersteller eine Kurbel die zu weiß passt? Denn es sieht selbst die XTR etwas unpassend aus... Was erinnere ich mich gern an die Rece Face Kurbeln, technisch fragwürdig, aber optisch wünscht ich, es gäbe sowas mal wieder...am Besten mit Carbon Inlay. 

Eigentlich ist ja fast Rumnörgeln nicht angebracht, da der Aufbau durchdacht und klasse ist, doch ne schwarze Sattelstütze wäre echt was (oder optional auch ne weiße Sattelklemme dann wäres auch jut), dann lieber ne weiße Kurbel *g* Aber schönes Radl!

Am Rande: wie kann man sich denn so haben, nur wegen eines Tria-Aufsatz. Gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## gooni11 (6. Juni 2009)

Dummerweise passt dieses XTR GRAU zu überhaupt NIX....


----------



## HILLKILLER (6. Juni 2009)

Doch wenn mir einer eine Garnitur zukommen lässt zeig ich das Gegenteil *g* Probieren könnt ich es auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier
> 
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/HPA_id_32703_.htm



Danke, aber sieht trotzdem bescheuert aus mit den 3 Buchstaben auf dem Oberrohr.


----------



## Organspänder (6. Juni 2009)

Für die Weiße Generation von Würfeln

http://picture.yatego.com/images/3f49ddd7611290.1/Aerozine_weiss.jpg

wem es gefällt


----------



## fasj (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
sind heute morgen um 3:00 von Korsika zurück gekommen.
Jetzt hab ich 17 oder 18 Seiten durchgeblätter, dachte da sind mehr Urlaubsbilder....

Will hier mal ein paar Bilder zeigen 

Leider waren wir Familienbedingt nicht "nur" biken bzw. nicht in der idealen Ecke von Korsika. Wir waren bei Ghisonaccia campen.


Hatte trotzdem Spaß.

Trails oder Schotter hab ich nicht wirklich viel abbekommen, aber tolle Blicke:





















Wenn Trail dann aber Richtig:





















Auch der Schotter war nett:









Mein Lieblingsbild:






Leider immer nur mit meinem Handy unterwegs...

fasj


----------



## fasj (6. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na ja, von Tour zu Tour ein paar Höhenmeter mehr  Oben wirst du dann mit einer bombigen Aussicht belohnt
> 
> 
> (Sorry für die miese Bildqualität, sah in echt viel schöner aus )
> ...



Soviel wie Du unterwegs bist, könntest Du bald als Guide arbeiten 

fasj


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Soviel wie Du unterwegs bist, könntest Du bald als Guide arbeiten
> 
> fasj


 
Das ist bei mir immer ganz unterschiedlich  Letzte Woche habe ich es zweimal in die Berge geschafft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 diese Woche gar nicht  
Und in den Bergen zu biken macht schon mehr Spaß als bei mir in der Gegend


----------



## Organspänder (7. Juni 2009)

Nach 2 Wochen Bikepause mal wieder ne Tour gemacht
100km sind es geworden mit 1300hm und 6h Fahrzeit

lockerer Start







nach 40km kleine Pause




und weiter geht es






wer sein Bike liebt. . .






weiter gehts




ende einer schönen Tour


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Juni 2009)

das letzte bild hat künstlerischen wert !!!!
ein perfekter spruch an dem alten gebäude, darunter schöne graffitis, und ein geiles bike in der geilsten farbe !!!

top pic of the day


----------



## wildkater (7. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> das letzte bild hat künstlerischen wert !!!!
> ein perfekter spruch an dem alten gebäude, darunter schöne graffitis, und ein geiles bike in der geilsten farbe !!!
> 
> top pic of the day


...ich schließe mich an


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2009)

Morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (7. Juni 2009)

Naja über die Farbe  des Bikes lässt sich streiten.


----------



## Deleted 130403 (7. Juni 2009)

Irgendwas ist ja immer. 

Ich finds cool ...


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juni 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Naja über die Farbe  des Bikes lässt sich streiten.



ich finde, da braucht man überhaupt nicht streiten. man erkennt ganz klar die bronzene farbe


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juni 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Naja über die Farbe  des Bikes lässt sich streiten.



*Nein, lässt sich nicht..*


----------



## seppi.jung (7. Juni 2009)

Nein nicht über deins. Ich meinte das komische grün von weiter oben.


----------



## Mavrix (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

sind ja wieder mal richtig geile Bilder geworden... hier. 
Grüße an alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (7. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Nein, läst sich nicht..*



Über das fehlende "s" auch nicht!


----------



## Curston1976 (7. Juni 2009)

So, fertig aufgebaut


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Nein nicht über deins. Ich meinte das komische grün von weiter oben.



übers grün lässt sich dann schon dreimal nich streiten!
















wenigstens nich son einheitsmatsch!


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Juni 2009)

sag nichts gegen das grün, sonst komm ich und hau dich windelweich !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biker1967 (7. Juni 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Nein nicht über deins. Ich meinte das komische grün von weiter oben.



Hast du dir dieses "komische Grün" mal live und in Natura angesehen? Schade nur das ich mir voriges jahr kein Stereo in der farbe gekauft habe sonst hätt ich auch so eine geile Karre!!

Auf jeden Fall sieht die Farbe im tageslicht besser aus als im Prospekt!


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (7. Juni 2009)

haben auch mal wieder ein bißchen im matsch gespielt...


----------



## seppi.jung (7. Juni 2009)

Ja bei meinem Händler. Ist halt Geschmackssache dieses MILKY GREEN!


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2009)

na dann. ich kenn von cube nix besseres! und das 2. bild zeigts eigtl. relativ echt die farbe


----------



## crisu023 (7. Juni 2009)

das is ein wenig absurb was hier über die verschiedenen farben diskutiert wird.

jeder wie ers halt mag oder? wenn ich auch meinen senf dazugeben soll hehe, dann sag ich gleich mal das diese milky green erste sahne ist


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Juni 2009)

ich steh aba auch voll auf das fritzz grün, mit schwarz find ichs genauso geil, weis selber nich was besser is ...

was auch saugeil wär, is des xms in schwarz orange, nur des is eher nix für mich
milky orange is natürl. auch sehr geil, aber ans grün kommts nich ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Juni 2009)

@Andi 3001 Mit Colorkeys hast n bissel raus neh das mags wohl. ^^ Wie immer schöne Bilder kannst sie als gesaved betrachten.

<<schlicki


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2009)

ehrt mich


----------



## schlickjump3r (7. Juni 2009)

Aber nich das du mir jetzt ne gebühr erhebst weil ich schon seit längerne eins von deinen tollen colorkeybildern als Desktopmotiv nutze

<<schlicki


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2009)

welches? und naja...macht dann 23,50  bitte


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juni 2009)

*so um 17 Uhr noch ne schnelle Runde gedreht*

*wer war das*..




*gib Gas...*




*Gewitterstimmung am See*  nix wie heim




kaum 2min. unter der Dusche
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   kommt,s zum Regnen..


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *wer war das*..



Immer diese Mountain Biker fahren alles kaputt


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (7. Juni 2009)

hi.hätt mal ne frage an alle experten hier...bin halt ausm hohen norden, wo es keine berge gibt und will mit nem kumpel im juli nach österreich in die steiermark(nähe schladming) meinen onkel besuchen und da denn so ca 10 tage zum biken bleiben...hab ein cube attention mit ner sr suntour duro mit 130mm federweg, magura julie hp und veltec dh felgen nachgerüstet...beim treppenspringen und kleinen selbstgebauten trails mit sprüngen hält alles, ABER hält der rahmen usw auch wenn man die teile im gebirge härter rannimmt oder sollte ich mir noch was anderes besorgen???


----------



## sun30 (7. Juni 2009)

Kommt halt drauf an wo genau du fahren willst. Aber extra für 10 Tage nen anderes Bike zu kaufen macht doch keinen Sinn! Notfalls kannst du dir ja vor Ort nen Bike ausleihen. In Schladming ist glaub sogar nen Bikepark.


----------



## monkey10 (7. Juni 2009)

Powerbauer1965 schrieb:


> hi.hätt mal ne frage an alle experten hier...bin halt ausm hohen norden, wo es keine berge gibt und will mit nem kumpel im juli nach österreich in die steiermark(nähe schladming) meinen onkel besuchen und da denn so ca 10 tage zum biken bleiben...hab ein cube attention mit ner sr suntour duro mit 130mm federweg, magura julie hp und veltec dh felgen nachgerüstet...beim treppenspringen und kleinen selbstgebauten trails mit sprüngen hält alles, ABER hält der rahmen usw auch wenn man die teile im gebirge härter rannimmt oder sollte ich mir noch was anderes besorgen???



stress dich nicht, nimm dein bike mit und genieß die steirischen berge. 

bin auch damals mit meinem hardtail 10 tage am gardasee unterwegs gewesen und hab viel spass gehabt. laut bike-bravo müsste man auch glauben, dass man am großen see nur spass mit einem fully haben kann. bin aber auch mit dem hardtail  recht technische sachen gefahren. hängt eher von der kondition und bike-beherrschung ab (und natürlich was du genau fahren willst).

du kannst ja neben ein paar schönen bergtouren auch einen ausflug nach schladming in den bikepark einplanen und dir ein entsprechendes fully ausleihen und ein bißchen experimentieren 

nach so einem urlaub wirst dann eher wissen, was du dir für die zukunft so besorgen willst 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerbauer1965 (7. Juni 2009)

ja geht in richtung bikepark...überleg eh schon mir ein anderes bike zu kaufen...aber wenns halt nicht sein muss, dann steck ich mein geld lieber in meine anderen hobbies(eishockey,auto,fußball)...wenns haltbar ist, kanns halt bleiben wie es ist- wenn nicht, denn verkauf ich lieber wenns noch heil ist, als es später kaputt in die tonne zu hauen...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (7. Juni 2009)

@powerbauer1965: Ich denke Du kannst Dein Radel so lassen und mitnehmen. Allerdings wäre ich vorsichtig. 130mm machen an nem Hardtail nicht wirklich sinn. Außerdem: Das Attention ist meines Wissens nur bis 100mm Federweg freigegeben. Siehe auch hier: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...er-Serienausstattung-vorgesehen-_id_8386_.htm 

Und wenn Du es wirklich krachen lassen willst, dann leihe Dir ein Bike. Wie Sun30 vorgschlagen hat.


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (7. Juni 2009)

danke für die schnellen antworten. naja das die 130mm nicht freigegeben sind weiß ich auch, aber mein händler meint, es sei in ordnung...werds dann wohl so lassen wie es ist-zumal ich mit dem bike und meinen nachgerüstetn teilen eigentlich 100%ig zufrieden bin...


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (7. Juni 2009)

p.s.: ein freund von mir hatte ein hardtrail mit 160mm und das teil war sau geil...hat halt bloß den dieben auch gefallen...


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Immer diese Mountain Biker fahren alles kaputt *







*ich hab da auch schon einen Verdacht...*

............................


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich hab da auch schon einen Verdacht...*
> 
> ............................


 
Öhm, wie haste das denn so schnell raus gekriegt, dass ich den Schlauch da rein gehalten habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dachte mir, du findest es sicher aufregend, wenn ich die Trails mal ein bisschen umgestalte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2009)

*@mzaskar, fasj und marco m* (habe ich wen vergessen?):

Ihr scheint ja bikemäßig im Urlaub voll auf eure Kosten gekommen zu sein. Werde schwer neidisch, wenn ich eure schönen Urlaubsbilder sehe.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2009)

Powerbauer1965 schrieb:


> hi.hätt mal ne frage an alle experten hier...bin halt ausm hohen norden, wo es keine berge gibt und will mit nem kumpel im juli nach österreich in die steiermark(nähe schladming) meinen onkel besuchen und da denn so ca 10 tage zum biken bleiben...hab ein cube attention mit ner sr suntour duro mit 130mm federweg, magura julie hp und veltec dh felgen nachgerüstet...beim treppenspringen und kleinen selbstgebauten trails mit sprüngen hält alles, ABER hält der rahmen usw auch wenn man die teile im gebirge härter rannimmt oder sollte ich mir noch was anderes besorgen???



Nimm das Bike ruhig so mit, wie es ist. Gute Touren lassen damit auf jeden Fall fahren. Und wenns wirklich anspruchsvoller werden sollte, leihst du dir halt ein Fully. 

Pack dir lieber noch eine gute Portion Kraft und Kondition ein.  Wenn du noch nicht in den Bergen biken warst, dann unterschätze nicht die Anstiege.


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Juni 2009)

so, hier endlich meins. einzige was ich noch getauscht habe ist die stütze. ist jetzt ne kind shock.


----------



## Crissi (8. Juni 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @powerbauer1965: Ich denke Du kannst Dein Radel so lassen und mitnehmen. Allerdings wäre ich vorsichtig. 130mm machen an nem Hardtail nicht wirklich sinn. Außerdem: Das Attention ist meines Wissens nur bis 100mm Federweg freigegeben. Siehe auch hier: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...er-Serienausstattung-vorgesehen-_id_8386_.htm
> 
> Und wenn Du es wirklich krachen lassen willst, dann leihe Dir ein Bike. Wie Sun30 vorgschlagen hat.



Ich habe bei einem sehr bekannten Fahrradhändler in Bonn mal ein Cube LTD Competition gekauft welches mit einer Recon 351 U-Turn (80-130 mm)ausgestattet war. Sollte der LAden was ohne Garantie verkauft haben?


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (8. Juni 2009)

Heu Leutz....hier ein paar pics von unserer Tour gestern...nicht immer glück mit dem Wetter aber trotzdem suuuper.....95km und einiges an hm...weis aber nich wie viele....
naja, hier das Radioteleskop in Effelsberg...




hier verfolgt vom BÖSEN Wetter!!!.....




uuund erwischt.....




aaber es wurde gleich wieder schön im Ahrtal.....








und hier nochmal mein Würfel im Wein....





alles in allem mal wieder ne geile Tour........THX Pic.....

@Janus: Frage...wasn das für eine Rhamengröße ist das??? da ist ja kaum noch Platz für den Dämpfer...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (8. Juni 2009)

hmmm...guter Deutsch meine Frage an Janus....naja...war lang gestern...


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Juni 2009)

is sich 16er zöller weisse


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juni 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> Heu Leutz....hier ein paar pics von unserer Tour gestern...nicht immer glück mit dem Wetter aber trotzdem suuuper.....95km und einiges an hm...weis aber nich wie viele....
> naja, hier das Radioteleskop in Effelsberg...
> 
> 
> ...



Der Effelsberg.  Gar nicht so weit weg von mir. Da wollte ich immer schon mal hin. Es dort schöne Trails geben, sagt ein Kollege aus Mechernich.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (8. Juni 2009)

sry das kann ich dir nicht sagen...war gestern zum ersten mal da...bin aus bonn und wir sind gersten ausnahmsweise mal nur getourt...aber die gegen sieht viel versprechend aus...auch richtung kreuzberg...sieht aus als gäbe es einiges an trails....probieren!!...


----------



## regenrohr (8. Juni 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @powerbauer1965: Ich denke Du kannst Dein Radel so lassen und mitnehmen. Allerdings wäre ich vorsichtig. 130mm machen an nem Hardtail nicht wirklich sinn.



Begründung?
Ich für meinen Teil bin mit der 32 F100 fast immer in die Reserve gefedert bei Abfahrten, weshalb die F80 am Reaction direkt abkam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2009)

begründung ist in dem fall denke ich mal eher die dadurch ziemlich stark veränderte rahmengeometrie


----------



## fuschnick (8. Juni 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Federweg ihr an eurem ltd habt. Habe eine recon sl mit 80 mm und will auf jeden fall mehr. Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich sie auf 100mm aufstocke oder mir gar eine mit u-turn bis zu 130mm hole.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2009)

ich finde 130 ist etwas arg viel für einen rahmen der für 80 ausgelegt ist  ich würde sagen 100 wird schon reichen und ist auch absolutes maximum

für alles was darüber liegt sollte man schon einen rahmen nehmen der auch dafür ausgelegt ist, bzw gleich zu einem fully schielen


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2009)

Lasst doch dieses Federwegs gehabe! Vergesst nicht dasd ihr ein CC Hardtail fahrt! Alles über 100mm is zu viel! Ihr versauft dadr4in nur! Für mich gilt: Wenn Hardtail, dann straff! Und wie ich beim Testrad merken musste, lässt sich auch ein unter 10kg carbon bike mit 100 (oder80?mm) ziemlich gut über die DH iste schreddern! Alles nur Fahrtechnisches können! Und wenn ihrs halt richtig krachen lassen wollt, dann habt ihr eh das falsche rad


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> ...




ach soooo ist das; jetzt ists mri natürlich klar 

nee gschmar genug offtopic jetzt mal zum thema:

ich finde irgendwie auch dass federweg überbewertet wird. viele leute meinen dass sie jetzt mit 20mm federweg gleich viel besser fahren werden -.- leider bedenken die wenigsten dass das auch mit mehrgewicht und einer relativ großen umgewöhnung zusammenhängt...

aber es stimmt schon die technik ist es auf die es ankommt und fast schon zweitrangig nur das bike


----------



## schlickjump3r (8. Juni 2009)

@Eck1992 ja das hat schon so seine bewandniss wäre sonst n Doppelpost gewesen hab ich nur zu spät gesehen:d Noch kurz zu den Federwegen also am Hat find ichs auch vollkommen überflüssig nen FW von 130 und mehr zu haben zumal man schon irgendwo die Hersteller Angaben beachten sollte was die Auslegung des Rahmens angeht und damit auch die Max. Erlaubte und getestete FW an der front. Wems egal is der soll sich dann später nich beschweren wenns klack mach und der Rahmen die Dienste Quittiert.

pea<e schlicki


----------



## Mavrix (8. Juni 2009)

So heute hab ich wieder mal ein paar Bilder auf meiner großen Hausrunde gemacht. Nur 20km aber immerhin 









Have Fun
Mavrix


----------



## Organspänder (8. Juni 2009)

Ist ja grausam, wie heisst das Thema "zeigt her euren Federweg"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (8. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Öhm, wie haste das denn so schnell raus gekriegt, dass ich den Schlauch da rein gehalten habe





*von Heute Abend..
schöne BIRKENALLEE bei Tettnang..*




*morgen soll,s ja Regen geben..*


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *morgen soll,s ja Regen geben..*


 
*Das war mir sonnenklar! Morgen Nachmittag hätte ich ja auch mal Zeit zum Biken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das war mir sonnenklar! Morgen Nachmittag hätte ich ja auch mal Zeit zum Biken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist doch kein Weichei oder?


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bist doch kein Weichei oder?


 
Wo denkst du hin???? Aber schöner ist es nun mal ohne Regen!!!! 
Und hast du schon mal so richtig kalte Beine gehabt, wenn du bei strömendem Regen ne lange Abfahrt hattest? Zum Schluss tut´s richtig weh


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> i
> milky orange is natürl. auch sehr geil, aber ans grün kommts nich ran


Stimmt, wenns die Farbe gegeben hätt, ich hätt zugeschlagen, so ist es nur des geworden.....


----------



## jonniewalker (8. Juni 2009)

Pfingstwochenende um 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




den Rauschberg(Chimgau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonniewalker (8. Juni 2009)




----------



## sun30 (8. Juni 2009)

wohnt ihr alle in so ner geilen gegend oder fahrt ihr mit dem auto zum bikespot?


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. Juni 2009)

also ich wohn da, wenn ich im Bett liege schau ich direkt auf die Zugspitze usw...


----------



## sun30 (8. Juni 2009)

glückwunsch! ich frag mich immer wo die leute arbeiten die in so ner schönen gegend wohnen. weil firmen oder industriegebiete sehe ich auf den fotos nie. und in der provinz ist es meistens mit der arbeit schwierig. aber trotzdem schöne fotos!


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. Juni 2009)

bin Sous chef in nem Tagungshotel in Ohlstadt! Gastro halt...


----------



## idworker (9. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das war mir sonnenklar! Morgen Nachmittag hätte ich ja auch mal Zeit zum Biken
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wo seit ihr zuhause, ich wohne auch am See, vllt. können wir mal zusammen biken. Alle Cube'ler halt......


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. Juni 2009)

Mein Fully ist ja schon hier irgendwo drin, dann zeig ich halt auch mal meine neue Straßenmaschine!
Ist ja auch´n Cube, zwar ein RR, aber ein Cube.....










Mehr dazu in meinem Fotoalbum....


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (9. Juni 2009)

@ Cube Airmatic....hey....Rennräder sind mir ehrlich wurscht aaaaber das Zitat ist echt mal der HAMMER!!!!.....enthält viel wahres...
und recht hast du...es ist zumin. ein Cube


----------



## crisu023 (9. Juni 2009)

geiler würfelrenner, lechz
und noch geileres zitat.

die welt wäre viel chilliger wenn alle mit dem rad fahren würden.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. Juni 2009)

^^ Danke für die Blumen!

Das Zitat hab ich irgendwo mal gesehen und es gefiel mir genauso gut wie euch, weswegen ich´s mir gleich in die Signatur gebannt habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (9. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Lasst doch dieses Federwegs gehabe! Vergesst nicht dasd ihr ein CC Hardtail fahrt! Alles über 100mm is zu viel! Ihr versauft dadr4in nur! Für mich gilt: Wenn Hardtail, dann straff! Und wie ich beim Testrad merken musste, lässt sich auch ein unter 10kg carbon bike mit 100 (oder80?mm) ziemlich gut über die DH iste schreddern! Alles nur Fahrtechnisches können! Und wenn ihrs halt richtig krachen lassen wollt, dann habt ihr eh das falsche rad


 
Fahrtechnik ist die eine Sache, stimmt. Deshalb fahre ich ja auch seit dem ich angefangen habe mein HT.
Die Wegbeschaffenheit ist allerdings die andere, und da bin ich um jeden mm der mehr Komfort verspricht dankbar.
Daher war meine Frage nach Erfahrungen die jemand mit mehr als 80mm am LTD hat, und nicht ob man mit Carbon bike DH Pisten schreddern kann, oder ob mir jemand sein AMS Fahrwerk zeigen kann.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will auch kein Federweggehabe. Mein Bike bekommt jetzt 100 und damit reichts mir auch... vorerst 

Sobald fertig kommts natürlich hier rein..


----------



## der_fry (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hast du mal über was verstellbares nachgedacht? Mir schwebt da ne ältere talas mit 80-125 mm vor, bei ebay gehen die meist so für 180 euro weg, sind aber jeden euro wert. Nur mal so ein Denkanstoß.

mfg


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Juni 2009)

Dann schreib ich auch noch was dazu, auch wenn ich vll gesteinigt werde 

bin mit 120mm am LTD unterwegs, war direkt von anfang an so eingestellt (Gebrauchtkauf). Geometriemäßig gibts keine Probleme, zumal die Gegend bei mir auch relativ flach ist. In meinen Augen sehr komfortabel, da die Gabel anfangs mehr Federweg freigibt, bevor die Progression einsetzt, habs lieber so das selbst kleinste Unebenheiten ausgebügelt werden 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Moppedcarlo (9. Juni 2009)

Moin,

so hab ich mein Cube vom Sohnemann übernommen, Sturzschaden, Hinterrad geklaut und 2 Jahre in der Ecke gelegen:







Nach einigen Basteltagen und neuen Teilen sieht es jetzt so aus, nichts besonderes, aber es fährt prima:






Den Aufbau habe ich hier dokumentiert:
http://www.velotouren.net/drahtesel/cube/

Ciao Carlo


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juni 2009)

hab da grad was von gabeln gelesen. habe noch ne rs reba 2005 in silber disc only mit u - turn. poploc bräuchtet ihr nur ne neue fernbedienung. will da keine unsummen. die ist top in ordnung und hat noch nie öl verloren. bei interesse einfach ne pm schicken


----------



## OneZero (9. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche



Diese Landschaft kommt mir bekannt vor. Ist das an der "Blauen Kueste"?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2009)

OneZero schrieb:


> Diese Landschaft kommt mir bekannt vor. Ist das an der "Blauen Kueste"?



Ja ist es, etwas weiter Richtung Spanien  Habe mich dort etwas gesonnt, gesalzen und dann mit Rose wieder abgekühlt 

Hatte irgendwie vergessen deine Adresse einzupacken


----------



## sun30 (9. Juni 2009)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Den Aufbau habe ich hier dokumentiert:
> http://www.velotouren.net/drahtesel/cube/



schön gemacht! was waren die gesamtkosten für alle neuen teile?


----------



## Moppedcarlo (9. Juni 2009)

Hi,



sun30 schrieb:


> schön gemacht! was waren die gesamtkosten für alle neuen teile?



Danke! Gesamtkosten 800.-

Ciao Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisu023 (9. Juni 2009)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





schon heftig, nicht mal 200 euronen mehr oder sag ma mal 100 mehr und du bekommst was niegelnagelneues.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2009)

Wennd  mich fragst war das zuviel!


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wennd  mich fragst war das zuviel!



hat er aber anscheinend nicht getan...


ich hab auch zu viel in meine bikes gesteckt. na und? ich fands geil.


----------



## Chucknorman (9. Juni 2009)

Dafür hat er ein individuelles Bike .


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2009)

ja klar, aber ich hätt mir da eher nen acid oder sowas zugelegt und des andere versemmelt und ne gscheide gabel reingesetzt, oder sowas. Aufbauen is immer schön und gut, aber ich denk es gibt ne bessere basis für nen aufbau um die 800


----------



## sun30 (9. Juni 2009)

aufbauen ist immer teurer als fertig kauf. und spaß machts auch. ich hätt mir aber trotzdem für den preis nen 09er acid gekauft. und für das restgeld kann man ja noch aufrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2009)

sag ich ja. - und das aufbauen nich billig is, weiß ich auch


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juni 2009)

sun30 schrieb:


> ...und für das restgeld kann man ja noch aufrüsten.



was aber nun wieder totaler quatsch ist. das bike ist ja nunmal da. warum also wegwerfen?

entweder man schraubt am bike und es wird teuer oder man kauft sich eins im laden und fährts so, wie es ausgeliefert wird und es wird nicht ganz so teuer...


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2009)

Aber ne vernünftige gabel würd das acid trotzdem ziemlich aufwerten. und ne gabel da reinzusetzten wär ja ok


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juni 2009)

naja. jedem das seine. ich hab mein geld ja auch zum fenster rausgeworfen...äh sorry -> auf den waldboden 

hier acid mit reba weil bilderthread und so...:


----------



## Moppedcarlo (9. Juni 2009)

Weiß nicht, vielleicht war es zuviel, vielleicht auch nicht. Klar gibt es Bikes die neu < 1000  kosten, aber sicher nicht mit dieser Ausstattung und Air-Gabel. Außerdem wollte ich auch kein fertiges Rad kaufen, das habe ich erst letzten Herbst gemacht (Argumente gegenüber der Familie ).
Ich hatte 2 Motivationen, zum einen wollte ich mich mit der Fahrradtechnik auseinandersetzen (ich fahr noch nicht so lange Fahrrad, also richtig Radfahren meine ich jetzt ) und habe Spaß am Schrauben, deshalb ist auch an meinen Moppeds nichts mehr original. Zum anderen habe ich das Bike nicht von heute auf morgen aufgebaut, sondern nach und nach, so wie ich über günstige Angebote an Neuteile gekommen bin. Ich muss halt auch mein "Spielgeld" einteilen, hab noch mehr Hobbies . Auf jeden Fall hab ich Spaß mit dem Teil - ist jetzt mein Alltagsrad, deshalb auch die "Schwuchtelreifen" 

Mittlerweile habe ich auch noch ein altes Bergamont neu aufgebaut, vom original Rad ist nur noch Sattel und Sattelrohr übrig, einfach nur aus Spaß am Schrauben - und um meine Holde endlich vom "Damenfahrrad" aufs MTB zu bringen 
Ciao Carlo


----------



## alu-xb (9. Juni 2009)

außerdem wie sagt man so schön ? der weg ist das ziel !







leider schon am 4. Tag wieder beim händler da vordere bremse undicht und reba sl poplock ist defekt mal sehen wie lange ich jetzt warten darf


----------



## beuze1 (9. Juni 2009)

*ich war heute ja auf Einladung von Cube-Bikes in Waldershof, 
und hatte natürlich auch Gelegenheit einen Blick auf die Bikes von 2010 zu
werfen 

Überglücklich aber war ich aber , als Geschäftsführer Bastian Rößler mir anbot
das Topmodel des Jahrgangs 2010, das Offiziell erst auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wird, jetzt schon mal Probezufahren..

ich muß sagen...Cube bleibt sich Treu ! und setzt noch einen drauf..
ein echter Würfel..

*







.
.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juni 2009)

Tja, in Sachen Innovation hatte Cube schon immer eine feine Nase*



*


----------



## der_fry (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo

dann will ich mal die letzten Bilder meines AMS hier einstellen










Der Rahmen ist derzeit in der Bucht, falls jemand von euch Interesse hat einfach bescheid sagen. Ich wünsch den neuen Besitzer schon mal viel Spaß damit.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2009)

ich weiss nicht ich finde runde Vorderräder schöner  irgendwie mag ich dieses neumodische Zeugs nicht  .... ich frag mich heute noch wer die Bürste für die Toilette erfunden hat, mit Papier geht das doch viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun30 (9. Juni 2009)

@alu-xb, ist das ein ltd team?


----------



## alu-xb (9. Juni 2009)

ist ein cube cc rahmen mit k18 und ein paar anderen teilen die man sonst am cc nicht findet.
ich mag den cc viel mehr als die team bzw race rahmen.


----------



## crisu023 (9. Juni 2009)

alu-xb schrieb:


> ist ein cube cc rahmen mit k18 und ein paar anderen teilen die man sonst am cc nicht findet.
> ich mag den cc viel mehr als die team bzw race rahmen.




ich hab ein ltd 09 - nora edtion ;-) welcome to the club 
70km runter am bike und die bremse vorne geht nur mässig.
bremshebel geht viel zuweit zum ziehen, tippe auf luft im system oder zuwneig flüssigkeit?

habe die hayes stroker trail oben.
werd ich nexte woche richten lassen, ansonsten bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem radl.


----------



## cmg20 (10. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich war heute ja auf Einladung von Cube-Bikes in Waldershof, *
> *und hatte natürlich auch Gelegenheit einen Blick auf die Bikes von 2010 zu*
> *werfen *
> 
> ...


 

   

.... ist das geil... ich hab mich grad schlappgelacht. Danke, beuze! 

Ja, Bärbel hat recht, Cube ist in Sachen Innovation echt federführend! Das Ding gewinnt garantiert den nächstjährigen Test in der Bike .



Einfach göttlich - vor allem der zufriedene Gesichtsausdruck des Testers . Hihi.


LG & gute Nacht,
Carina


----------



## Janus1972 (10. Juni 2009)

das ding sollten wir mal cube mailen


----------



## HILLKILLER (10. Juni 2009)

Aber dafür das Cube dann mit diesem High-End Model in der Bike Testsieger wird, muss Cube aber noch mindestens 3 oder 4 vollseitige Werbeanzeigen starten *g*
Das Motiv ist aber echt mal Klasse!


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Juni 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Aber dafür das Cube dann mit diesem High-End Model in der Bike Testsieger wird, muss Cube aber noch mindestens 3 oder 4 vollseitige Werbeanzeigen starten *g*


 und dann würde es sich bestimmt auch super verkaufen wenns positiv bei deren Tests abschneidet 





Würfel auf Abwegen:


----------



## Rock shox 1 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo erst mal miteinander, bin neu hier, les aber schon seit ewigkeiten bei dem Forum mit und muss sagen habt alle tolle Bikes...
da kann ich nicht so ganz mit meinem mithalten, aber trotzdem hier mal a Foto


 

Ich hab heute vor ne Tour zu machen, aber hab grad gesehn dass meim Racing Ralph hinten kleine Risse hat, kann ich da noch die Tour fahrn oder sollt ich mir lieber nen Ersatzreifen drauf machen??

mfg Alex


----------



## Moppedcarlo (10. Juni 2009)

Rock shox 1 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute vor ne Tour zu machen, aber hab grad gesehn dass meim Racing Ralph hinten kleine Risse hat, kann ich da noch die Tour fahrn oder sollt ich mir lieber nen Ersatzreifen drauf machen??



Definiere Tour, 20 km oder 2000?

Schau nach, wie weit die Risse in den Reifen gehen, getragen wird von der Karkasse und die sollte unbeschädigt sein.

Ciao Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (10. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hier eine Antwort von "Toblerone"  :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM3eFdGWPLs"]YouTube - Toblerone Fahrrad[/ame]

Gruss Martin


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Juni 2009)

Sieht nach Betriebsspionage aus


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich war heute ja auf Einladung von Cube-Bikes in Waldershof, *
> *und hatte natürlich auch Gelegenheit einen Blick auf die Bikes von 2010 zu*
> *werfen *
> 
> ...


 
*Papperlapapp Einladung nach Waldershof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Gib´s doch zu: Das ist ein Bild vom kleinen Beuze auf seinem ersten und einzigen selbstkonstruierten Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Janus1972 (10. Juni 2009)

Rock shox 1 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal miteinander, bin neu hier, les aber schon seit ewigkeiten bei dem Forum mit und muss sagen habt alle tolle Bikes...
> da kann ich nicht so ganz mit meinem mithalten, aber trotzdem hier mal a Foto
> 
> 
> ...



vor allem mach keinen racing ralph mehr drauf. nimm nen noby nic der hält mehr aus, auch wenn du "nur" gemäßigte touren fahren solltest


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (10. Juni 2009)

ja also ich hab n 08er  Fritzz und geändert hab ich n 2. Satz Laufräder mit Hope Pro2 Naben und Mavic 729er Felgen dann noch ne hydraulische Sattelstüze von Kindshock und auf dem "DH" Laufradsatz sind vorne ein Maxis Minion Dh in 2.45" und hinten ein Rubena Tritron in 2.4" drauf joa und jetz hab ich mir noch für die hintere Bremse ne Stahlflexleitung in rot bestellt und 200er Scheiben

MfG Falko


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Juni 2009)

sodala, ich war heute mal wieder putzen ^^ leider gibt es diesmal nur ein handybild, weil ich (leider) zu faul war die spiegelreflex aus dem dach zu holen  (vielleicht wirds ja noch in ner schönen location nachgeholt)

zu sehen ist (wie letztes mal auch schon) ein 07er ams 125 louise ^^






mfg Eck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolo-bike (10. Juni 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> und dann würde es sich bestimmt auch super verkaufen wenns positiv bei deren Tests abschneidet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahnsinn, wenn die autobahn hier so leer wäre.....wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## Bluesdriver (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo, will auch mal wieder posten:











Ist alles bei Eschenlohe.
Wünsche alle eine schönes langes Wochenende und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.

lg


----------



## r19andre (10. Juni 2009)

Schöne Bilder mit schönem Bike. Das passt sogar die Farbe ins Bild 

Hier mal noch was.
Letzte Woche in Garmisch

















Gruß

Andre

Und dann wieder 1100hm runter mit 160mm und 140mm.....burn......


----------



## seppi.jung (10. Juni 2009)

Boah was ist denn das für eine geile Bremsscheibe an dem Cube mit dem roten Streifen?


----------



## r19andre (10. Juni 2009)

Hi,

Ashima Ultralight, gibts in allen Größen und ist leicht 

Allerdings starkes rubbeln mit orig. Belägen, Abhilfe Swiss Stop Beläge mit Silencer spray

Danke

Andre


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe Bilder, auf denen schöne Cubes im Gebirge stehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das lässt doch gleich auf eine artgerechte Haltung schließen


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2009)

Dann fehlt mirs gebirge Ich kann also gar keine gscheiden bilder machen!!


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. Juni 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder mit schönem Bike. Das passt sogar die Farbe ins Bild
> 
> Hier mal noch was.
> Letzte Woche in Garmisch
> ...



Seit ihr am Schachen Haus gewesen?



> Ist alles bei Eschenlohe.
> Wünsche alle eine schönes langes Wochenende und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.


@Bluesdriver, kommst du aus der Gegend?

lg Ice


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Dann fehlt mirs gebirge Ich kann also gar keine gscheiden bilder machen!!


 
*Lieber Andi,*

*deine Bilder lassen auch auf eine artgerechte Haltung schließen* *auch wenn dein Fahrrad nicht im Gebirge rumsteht*


----------



## Bluesdriver (10. Juni 2009)

@ ice, ja noch 20km nördlicher davon. genau zwischen garmisch und münchen
@ andi: deine bilder sind doch auch gescheid, die hauptsache ist doch das man damit fährt und sein bike "liebt"!! warum habe ich eig keine lustigen smileys *lol*????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (10. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Papperlapapp Einladung nach Waldershof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*der kommt nochmal zurück..*







*Stadtrand RAV*


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *der kommt nochmal zurück..*


 
*Mit dem Fahrrad?*


----------



## mrt1N (11. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein neues LTD Race nach seinen ersten 30km. Wurde schon etwas geputzt, war wesentlich dreckiger. 















Gruß Martin


----------



## aux-racing (11. Juni 2009)

FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> ja also ich hab n 08er  Fritzz und geändert hab ich n 2. Satz Laufräder mit Hope Pro2 Naben und Mavic 729er Felgen dann noch ne hydraulische Sattelstüze von Kindshock und auf dem "DH" Laufradsatz sind vorne ein Maxis Minion Dh in 2.45" und hinten ein Rubena Tritron in 2.4" drauf joa und jetz hab ich mir noch für die hintere Bremse ne Stahlflexleitung in rot bestellt und 200er Scheiben
> 
> MfG Falko


warum 200er scheiben ?


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> warum 200er scheiben ?



Warum nicht?
Wenn er 110kg hat und 1500hm am Stück vernichtet macht das doch Sinn.


----------



## aux-racing (11. Juni 2009)

ah jetz jaa...


----------



## JackOeder (11. Juni 2009)

Wenns schonmal so sauber ist... 





Tolles Bike, bin bisher absolut zufrieden, auch mit Bremsen und meinen ersten SRAM Parts


----------



## barbarissima (11. Juni 2009)

Nanu, was ist los? Feiertag und keiner war auf Tour und keiner hat ein Bild  Oder gibt´s noch irgendwo ein Fest und ich hab´s verpennt 
Naja, damit der Thread nicht komplett einschläft, hier eins von mir  (ist aber nicht von heute)


----------



## Ryo (11. Juni 2009)

hier schiffts seit 3 Tagen nahezu ununterbrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Juni 2009)

Mein Beileid


----------



## Bluesdriver (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich muss echt mal sagen, dass jedes Cube was hier gepostet wird einfach geil aussieht!
Weiter so Jungs und Mädels! Echt geile dinger
Schönes WE.

lg


----------



## mrt1N (12. Juni 2009)

Allerdings, da ist wirkich jedes Bike auf seine Art und Weise richtig schick.


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Wenn er 110kg hat und 1500hm am Stück vernichtet macht das doch Sinn.


 joph, mit Kopf nick....  Hab auch 200er an meinem LTD! 
Wenn du mit 60 Sachen vom Eibsee nach Grainau fetzt und wirklich 110 kg auf die Waage bringst brauchst du das...
hatt vorher ne 160 Drin gehabt und du hast gemerkt wie se ins Schwitzen kam. Na Holla die Waldfee sag ich nur, hätt ich kleine Nürnberger dabei gehabt und Senf, hätts was zu essen gegeben!^^


----------



## ChristophC (12. Juni 2009)

Hi Folks!

Absoluter stolzer Neuling im Bereich Cube. Bin 28 Jahre jung und komm aus der Fahrradstadt (sagt man hier so - warum auch immer?) Mönchengladbach. Bin bis vor kurzen mitm Beachcruiser on the Road gewesen und brauchte doch wieder was wo ich meiner Energie freien Lauf lassen kann!

So schauts aus! 

Greetings
Christoph


----------



## aux-racing (12. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nanu, was ist los? Feiertag und keiner war auf Tour und keiner hat ein Bild  Oder gibt´s noch irgendwo ein Fest und ich hab´s verpennt
> Naja, damit der Thread nicht komplett einschläft, hier eins von mir  (ist aber nicht von heute)


was fürn feiertag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (12. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> was fürn feiertag?



Ich weis ja ned wo du wohnst, aber in überwiegend katholischen Gegenden (Bayern, Baden-Würtemberg,Saarland) war Fronleichnam. Bekannt durch Prozessionen, bei denen der Pastor/Pfarrer unter einem Baldachin mitgeht. Einige Bürger erstellen an der Straße Altare, an denen ein Gebet gesprochen wird.


----------



## aux-racing (12. Juni 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Ich weis ja ned wo du wohnst, aber in überwiegend katholischen Gegenden (Bayern, Baden-Würtemberg,Saarland) war Fronleichnam. Bekannt durch Prozessionen, bei denen der Pastor/Pfarrer unter einem Baldachin mitgeht. Einige Bürger erstellen an der Straße Altare, an denen ein Gebet gesprochen wird.



alles klar, danke für die info.
werds mir merken.
in thüringen halt kein feiertag.


----------



## Organspänder (12. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> alles klar, danke für die info.
> werds mir merken.
> in thüringen halt kein feiertag.




Hier in berlin auch nicht
trotzdem Tour gemacht durch die City



Die blauen im Hintergrund haben mich doch tatsächlich nach Beleuchtung Dynamo etc. gefragt
nix da sowas geht ja garnich
schönes WE euch allen


----------



## MilkyWayne (12. Juni 2009)

stop! dynamo "bräuchte" man erst ab einem gewicht von 13kg ^^ (beim bike versteht sich  )

wie bist du ihnen dann wieder entgegnet?

gefällt mir immernoch dein würfel ^^ aber mit ner fox wärs noch genialer ^^


----------



## aux-racing (12. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Hier in berlin auch nicht
> trotzdem Tour gemacht durch die City
> 
> 
> ...



also berlin ist doch das bikeparadies oder?
kann ich mir jedenfalls so vorstellen.
einziges problem- man kann sein rad warscheinlich nicht einfach so mal stehen lassen wie bei uns auf dem dorf.
wie machst du das dann, hast du immer n dickes schloss mit?


----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> alles klar, danke für die info.
> werds mir merken.
> in thüringen halt kein feiertag.


 

Doch im Eichsfeld schon. *Besserwissermodusaus*
lg


----------



## brilli (12. Juni 2009)

JackOeder schrieb:


> Wenns schonmal so sauber ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das bike gefällt mir auch!

mfg brilli


----------



## aux-racing (12. Juni 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Doch im Eichsfeld schon. *Besserwissermodusaus*
> lg



eichsfeld? ist das noch thüringen  
spass-- gibt auch ein eichsfeld bei leipzig oder fulda


----------



## MilkyWayne (12. Juni 2009)

sodala

jetzt kann ich euch auch endlcih zeigen wie ich gestern mein ams 125 unweigerlich parken musste

wunden verheilen aber schon ^^ und ich musste (glücklicherweise) nichtmal ärztlich behandelt werden (naja ich weiß nicht ob ich evtl musste, habs zumindest nicht )







grund: ich denke mal überschätzung und vorallem aber falsche klickie einstellung, war plötzlich ausgeklickt  danach hats mich (ohne bike) 3-5 mal überschlagen, konnte da grad nicht mitzählen


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2009)

gut geparkt
Auvch ich war heute locker unterwegs. Ich fühl mich endlich bergab wie auf wieder richtig richtig gut!
Und auch des erste malö seit langem wieder nen paar anständige Bilder








Extra für euch am Kicker auf der Strecke angehalten!!





Gefällt mir trotz sichtbarer Spuren immer noch wie am ersten Tag!
(Dachte ich hätte das Grün irgendwann satt, naja, wohl eher nicht)





Das Bild war eigtl. doof, aber dank color key gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (12. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Dann fehlt mirs gebirge Ich kann also gar keine gscheiden bilder machen!!


 Haste ja gerade das gegenteil bewiesen!


----------



## Organspänder (12. Juni 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> stop! dynamo "bräuchte" man erst ab einem gewicht von 13kg ^^ (beim bike versteht sich  )
> 
> wie bist du ihnen dann wieder entgegnet?
> 
> gefällt mir immernoch dein würfel ^^ aber mit ner fox wärs noch genialer ^^




Mit der Fox ist in arbeit  dauert nich mehr lange
Die Jungs waren auf einmal so begeistert von dem Würfel das sie das eigentliche Thema ganz vergessen haben haben sich ganz schön festgequatscht
20 min später tschüss und einen schönen tag noch weg warn se


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Juni 2009)

Tour heute














Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2009)

Heute





Also die Bilder gefallen mir zur zeit irgendwie nicht, mim color key gehts imnmer (leider der kicker nicht in action, weil sich das mit nem 10sec. selbstauslöser schlechz machen lässst


----------



## Rock shox 1 (13. Juni 2009)

hatte heute leider nicht so viel zeit zum biken, weil ich Strecke mit aufbauen musste für OTV-Cup morgen...
deswegen a paar bilder von der Tour vom Mittwoch und von gestern Vormittag, bei sonne, regen und ner arsch kälte

Mein Würfel:




Blick zur Burgruine Flossenbürg und zur Silberhütte:




Nochmal Burgruine Flossenbürg:




Silberhütte:




Fazit der Touren: 
Mittwoch: 80km, 1283hm
Freitag: 65km, 954hm

ciao Alex


----------



## Herbienator (13. Juni 2009)

So... nachdem ich jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Würfel-Bikes bin, hier mal ein paar fesche Bilder von meiner Feierabendrunde ;-)


----------



## RaptorTP (13. Juni 2009)

meine reab sl ist im eimer 
hab noch keine nachricht vom händler,
wollt wissen ob ich die gleich einschicken kann

am 03.07.2009 hab ich ne alpentour geplant


----------



## wildkater (13. Juni 2009)

@Nafets190:
Was ist das für Sattel? Speed Needle?


----------



## biker1967 (13. Juni 2009)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> meine reab sl ist im eimer
> hab noch keine nachricht vom händler,
> wollt wissen ob ich die gleich einschicken kann
> 
> am 03.07.2009 hab ich ne alpentour geplant



Was du nicht esse kannst machste kaputt

versuch ne Ersatzgabel zu bekommen oder ein anderes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJee83 (13. Juni 2009)

eine kleine Übersicht der letzten Bike Wochen


----------



## volkan1980 (13. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch er fährt garantiert echt voll krass markenfahrrad von praktiker! Ey, sei doch besser einfach still! Es ist mein Rad, nicht deins, das ist vermutlich auch gut so! Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich deines dann doch gerne mal sehen würde. und am besten in kombination mit einem aus deiner sicht "gelungenen versuch" eines guten bildes!


 

naja wenn du dein rad hier reinstellst dann musst du auch mit negativer kritik umgehen können!

oder willst du nur hören wie super geil dein grün stereo ist?!

hier ist mein praktiker fahrrad...


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. Juni 2009)

volkan1980 schrieb:


> bei mir hattes finanziel nur hierfür gereicht :-(



wie's scheint das hier

mir wär es zb zu viel weis, aber deswegen knall ich dir auch nicht extra hin "boa is krass hässliges bike ..."

ein foto aus der wohnung, naja kein überflieger, aber es soll ja nicht daie fotokunst sondern das bike im vordergrund stehen

bisschen überlegung bei der formulierung der aussagen hier im forum wär nicht schlecht, du weisst gar nich wie viele das hier lesen !!!

so und jetz zu den bikes, kann erst morgen mit fotos von der heutigen tour diehnen, wer mein bike hässlig findet der solls für sich behalten

freundlicher gruß

edit, mit negativer kritik hatte deine aussage nichts zu tun !!!


----------



## Andreas Hecht (14. Juni 2009)

So jetzt ist es endlich soweit,da ist es das Cube Stereo The One Rohloff (einzigartig).
Anfang Mai hatte ich endlich mein Cube was ich Anfang Oktober bestellte.Danach ging es gleich in die Werkstatt ein paar Buchsen und Abstandscheiben gedreht ,Kettenspanner gebaut und nen Dämpferschutz angefertigt.Dann nochmal zu meinem Händler SUN Ringle 
Equalizer Felge mit Rohloffnabe und vorn mit einer Reverse One 5 Zero Nabe (natürlich rot eloxiert) einspeichen lassen.Die Laufräder sehen jetzt nicht mehr so verspielt aus wie die unterdimensionierten XPW 1600 von DT Swiss.Die Bremsscheibe vorn ist auf 200mm gewachsen.Das Bike ist jetzt genau so wie ich es haben wollte und es fährt sich einfach super.Letztes Wochenende 150km , 3000Hm war einfach geil gegenüber dem AMS PRO anno 2005.Die Schaltung funktioniert tadellos hätte man schon 10 Jahre eher haben müßen.Das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer wie man da den Berg herunterkommt.
Habe es an einer Abfahrt auch zu schell angehen lassen und konnte einem Baum der schon auf dem Weg lag nicht mehr ausweichen Pedale links zog sich unter den Baum-Cube hielt an-Ich leider noch nicht-Ich setzte zum flug an und landete direkt in diversen Ästen mit dem Gesicht.Danach aufgestanden und zum Glück alle Zähne noch da,Nase noch gerade und keine Knochenbrüche.Das Stereo stand wie eingeparkt am Baum nicht umgefallen und kein Kratzer(Gott sei dank).Bei mir sah es nicht ganz so gut aus etliche Hautabschürfungen und die Unterlippe wurde vom Fachmann wieder zusammengenäht.War aber trotzdem ein geiles Wochende mit dem Rohloff Cube.bis dann gruß dreas


----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Juni 2009)

@Andreas Hecht schönes ding hast dir da zusammengebaut jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Hammerschmidt oder ne andere vergleichbare wartungsamre Getrieberkurbel das wäre doch mal das tüpfelchen auf dem I. Wenn die das irgendwie mal hinbekommen würden das die Naben noch filigraner ausschauen würden wäre das bestimmt auch noch was für mich ich mein hat halt alles so seine vor und nachteile und wer mit der etwas wuchtigeren optik der Rohloff naben leben kann is sicherlichbegeistert von der technik bzw. der wartungarmen handhabung. 

<schlicki


----------



## volkan1980 (14. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Kernaussage:
> 
> - Ich kann keine Bilder machen
> - Ich kann sie nicht bearbeiten
> ...


 



Es ändert aber trotzdem nix dran das dein rad hässlich ist 

habe nicht gewust das es bei dir zu einem emotionalen ausbruch kommt!

wollte nicht dein herz brechen! 

ok ok dein bike ist schöner als meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (14. Juni 2009)

CJee83 schrieb:


> eine kleine Übersicht der letzten Bike Wochen



na das sind echt super bilder vor allem das erste.
wo wart ihr denn da.


----------



## aux-racing (14. Juni 2009)

Andreas Hecht schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es endlich soweit,da ist es das Cube Stereo The One Rohloff (einzigartig).
> Anfang Mai hatte ich endlich mein Cube was ich Anfang Oktober bestellte.Danach ging es gleich in die Werkstatt ein paar Buchsen und Abstandscheiben gedreht ,Kettenspanner gebaut und nen Dämpferschutz angefertigt.Dann nochmal zu meinem Händler SUN Ringle
> Equalizer Felge mit Rohloffnabe und vorn mit einer Reverse One 5 Zero Nabe (natürlich rot eloxiert) einspeichen lassen.Die Laufräder sehen jetzt nicht mehr so verspielt aus wie die unterdimensionierten XPW 1600 von DT Swiss.Die Bremsscheibe vorn ist auf 200mm gewachsen.Das Bike ist jetzt genau so wie ich es haben wollte und es fährt sich einfach super.Letztes Wochenende 150km , 3000Hm war einfach geil gegenüber dem AMS PRO anno 2005.Die Schaltung funktioniert tadellos hätte man schon 10 Jahre eher haben müßen.Das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer wie man da den Berg herunterkommt.
> Habe es an einer Abfahrt auch zu schell angehen lassen und konnte einem Baum der schon auf dem Weg lag nicht mehr ausweichen Pedale links zog sich unter den Baum-Cube hielt an-Ich leider noch nicht-Ich setzte zum flug an und landete direkt in diversen Ästen mit dem Gesicht.Danach aufgestanden und zum Glück alle Zähne noch da,Nase noch gerade und keine Knochenbrüche.Das Stereo stand wie eingeparkt am Baum nicht umgefallen und kein Kratzer(Gott sei dank).Bei mir sah es nicht ganz so gut aus etliche Hautabschürfungen und die Unterlippe wurde vom Fachmann wieder zusammengenäht.War aber trotzdem ein geiles Wochende mit dem Rohloff Cube.bis dann gruß dreas



sowas sehr ich zum ersten mal an nem mtb.
ich dachte man würde das nur an citybikes verbauen.
ich weis auch nix über die technik, ist das sowas wie ne schaltung nur stufenlos oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Nafets190 (14. Juni 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> @Nafets190:
> Was ist das für Sattel? Speed Needle?



Ja, ist der Speedneedle Marathon.


----------



## k-nipser (14. Juni 2009)

Hi, zurück zum Thema 

hier ein paar Bilder vom Urlaub ...

Schutzbleche mussten sein - Wetter war sehr durchwachsen 











*Ausblick beim Gschwandtner Bauer - super schön* 


















*
Walchensee*










Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## EagleEye (14. Juni 2009)

mein LTD










Das Fritzz


----------



## Sunset (14. Juni 2009)




----------



## mrt1N (14. Juni 2009)

Da passt wirklich alles zusammen! Sehr spartanisch und schön anzuschauen.


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juni 2009)

besonders die schwarze xtr sieht gut aus 

allerdings wäre mir die ultimate etwas zu unterdimensioniert, wenn das rad richtig eingesetzt wird 

was wiegts?


----------



## Sunset (14. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> besonders die schwarze xtr sieht gut aus
> 
> allerdings wäre mir die ultimate etwas zu unterdimensioniert, wenn das rad richtig eingesetzt wird
> 
> was wiegts?



also mit 185/185 bin ich bis heute gut ausgekommen. hatte bereits eine 203er scheibe am vr montiert gehabt. war mir damals aber zu extrem. sollte ich bereiche fahren, wo die bremse mehr power benötigen würde, müsste ich die reifenwahl eher überdenken 

wiegen tut´s gerade so 12,2 kg.


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Juni 2009)

die rohloff schaltung is echt super, bin schon mal mit so nem bike probegefahren, ist halt wie bei der nabenschaltung so ein drehschaltgriff (was mich bergab bissl stören würde, da man schnell mal ausversehen gedreht hat), aber allgemein is die ziemlich pflegeleicht und nicht so defektanfällig

wie siehts aus mit dem preis ?? 

so dann noch schnell ein bild von gestern, leider wars unmöglich bis zum gipfel zu tragen, da zu viele touristen und unsinnig, weil mans eh nich fahren konnte, also haben wir die räder abgesperrt
dann beim runtergehn vom gipfel, sagt ein mann zu uns "sind das eure räder da unten", "ja", "habt ihr flickzeug dabei?, das orangene hat einen platten" - naaa toll nen platten, gut wir gehn runter zu den bikes und sehen nach, und NICHTS, kein platten, so ein dödel  naja wir warn froh ^^





gruß
bogl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJee83 (14. Juni 2009)

@volkan1980

wie wärs mit back to topic! Da heisst es doch "zeigt her eure Cubes"!
Ich find das lächerlich über die Bikes anderer Nutzer herzuziehen. Da es mittlerweile viele unterschiedliche Cube Bikes mit vielen verschiedenen Anstrichen gibt, ist doch nahezu für jeden Geschmack was dabei. 
Also komm mal runter und erfreu dich an den Anschaffungen Anderer!

@AUX-RACING
Die ersten Beiden entstanden auf der Auffahrt und Abfaht zum Trainsjoch, nahe Bayrisch Zell/Sudelfeld! Das 3. war am Zwieseltrail/Blomberg bei Bad Tölz und die letzten Beiden bei der Abfahrt vom Steinernen Tor am Achensee nach Maurach. 

@all
Nebenbei bemerkt, die Auswahl an Bildern ist überragend, das macht Lust auf mehr!

Gruß


----------



## chief70 (14. Juni 2009)

@Sunset

Dein Bike sieht toll aus, vor allem die Trinkflasche passt super,
wo gibt es die zu kaufen?

Gruß
chief70


----------



## 5er (14. Juni 2009)

So,

mal ein kleines Update:

Neuer LRS DT Swiss E-2200 mit FatAlbert`s 2.4 und den RWS Schnellspanner.

Der Unterschied in der Breite und der Grip ist schon eine enorme Veränderung zu den RacingRalph in 2.1 und optisch natürlich auch top, hoffentlich bleibe ich nicht mal kleben, wenns mal ein Stück auf Asphalt sein muss 

An die Schnellspanner muss ich mich erst ein bischen gewöhnen, so viel "einfacher" sind sie ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2009)

Am besten den vorderen Schnellspanner nach hinten eigen lassen und den hinteren ins dreieck zwiscehn Sitz und Kettenstrebe da ist es perfekt 

Aber viel Platz hast du ja nicht mehr am Vorderrad 

hier kannst du sehen was ich meine


----------



## beuze1 (14. Juni 2009)

*klasse Bike..
der LRS kommt sau stark..*

nur der Stein...
stört..


----------



## Sunset (14. Juni 2009)

chief70 schrieb:


> @Sunset
> 
> Dein Bike sieht toll aus, vor allem die Trinkflasche passt super,
> wo gibt es die zu kaufen?
> ...



danke...

die flasche gibt es hier:

http://www.schmolke-carbon-titan.de/carbon/carbon_de/sonsti.php#


----------



## JackOeder (14. Juni 2009)

Das Bike sieht wirklich hammer aus! 

Hab die Schnellspanner auch, das Schließen und Öffnen finde ich auch nur in der Hinsicht praktischer, dass man am Ende nochmal die Hebelstellung anpassen kann...


----------



## _adr (14. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *klasse Bike..
> der LRS kommt sau stark..*
> 
> nur der Stein...
> stört..



..auf die schnelle jetzt nicht perfekt, 
aber wenn man's nicht weiß, dann sollte es reichen oder?! 


hoffe du hast nichts dagegen, dass ich mir einfach dein bild geschnappt habe. :>


----------



## beuze1 (14. Juni 2009)

*heute machte ich mal einen Obst-Tag...
was für ein Feld..*




*lecker..*




*auf zum nächsten..*




*auch nicht schlecht..*




*ich liebe den Bodensee und seine Früchte..*




@ mzaskar @ bärbel
*wie wär,s mal mit einem (Cube) Treffen auf der Schwägalp*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5er (14. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *klasse Bike..*
> *der LRS kommt sau stark..*
> 
> nur der Stein...
> stört..


 

Danke für die Blumen.

...ohne Stein würde es auch nicht so lange stillhalten...


----------



## aux-racing (14. Juni 2009)

war heute endlich auch mal wieder draussen.


----------



## CJee83 (14. Juni 2009)

@5er

sieht klasse aus, der perfekte Kontrast! Und ganz nebenbei, der Laufradsatz ist eh ne wucht, rein technisch!


----------



## k-nipser (14. Juni 2009)

5er schrieb:


> ...



sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## Andreas Hecht (14. Juni 2009)

kleine Pause

und jetzt aber los

war heute ideales Wetter zum fahren bei uns ,nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt


----------



## Ryo (14. Juni 2009)

So jetzt gibts mal Premiere: Ryo in Aktion und keine reinen Bikefotos 

Sprit muss sein 





und 2x aufm Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (14. Juni 2009)

Hi Ryo, bis du Heubach mitgefahren?


----------



## Hemme (14. Juni 2009)

Komme gerade von einer 8-tägigen Gardasee-Umrundung zurück.
Und das hat die Kamera ausgespuckt:


----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder sehr schöne Pics jungs macht weiter so aber "Hemme" muss ich heut mal ganz besonders loben für mich is das pic of the week. Könnt auch ausn Katalog oder so stammen..Macht weiter so schöne Bilder dann freu ick mir.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Ryo (14. Juni 2009)

Nein, ich musste dieses Jahr leider wegen kaputtem Handgelenk aussetzen, nächstes Jahr dann wieder  Das Shirt war dann so ein kleines Trostpflaster. Aber ich hab dich und Carsten in Aktion gesehen 

Hast du die Bremse am Stereo getauscht?


----------



## Hemme (14. Juni 2009)

@ Schlicki: vielen Dank!
@ Ryo: wollte eigentlich ne Louise dran machen, ist dann aber auf Grund diverser Umstände ne Marta geworden. Hauptsache 203/180


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (14. Juni 2009)

Moin....hier mal wieder ein paar pics von meiner Sonntagstour mit Style und den Jungs.....diesmal nochmal durchs schöne Ahrtal ca. 90km...was ein Wetter, was eine Location........plus, anscheinend gibts es da BOMBEN Abfahrten...54 sachn durchn Dreck!!......aber da geht noch was!!!!




Lecker Bikerpäuschen mit Ausblick,Wurst und Suppe......kostenloser Suppe..danke nochmal an den komischen Ritter..
















Viel Spaß euch noch.......

PS: das ams mit den rotern Felgen kommt ja mal echt GEIL!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> @ mzaskar @ bärbel
> wie wär,s mal mit einem (Cube) Treffen auf der Schwägalp



Am Säntis kenne ich mich ja so gar nicht aus  und ich bin langsam den Berg hoch, trage immer so einen schweren Rucksack mit mir herum


----------



## the me (15. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!!

Nach einer kleinen Ausfahrt hier mal erste exclusive Fotos von meinem neuen Fritzz; sobald die Hope-Sattelklemme da ist gibts aktuelle!!









schönen Tag noch


cheers


----------



## fasj (15. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Säntis kenne ich mich ja so gar nicht aus  und ich bin langsam den Berg hoch, trage immer so einen schweren Rucksack mit mir herum



Vorne oder hinten 

Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen....

fasj


----------



## 5er (15. Juni 2009)

@hemme

Geiles Bike und atemberaubende Kulisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. Juni 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Vorne oder hinten
> 
> Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen....
> 
> fasj



 so...du darfst schon nicht mehr mit


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Säntis kenne ich mich ja so gar nicht aus  und ich bin langsam den Berg hoch, trage immer so einen schweren Rucksack mit mir herum


 
Sieh mal, wir alle haben unseren Rucksack zu tragen  und er hat ja nichts von Wettrennen geschrieben  
Und am Säntis wird es sein, wie bei anderen Bergen: Es geht auf der einen Seite hoch und auf der anderen wieder runter


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Vorne oder hinten
> 
> fasj


 
vorne und hinten, nur mit einem ist ja langweilig


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sieh mal, wir alle haben unseren Rucksack zu tragen  und er hat ja nichts von Wettrennen geschrieben
> Und am Säntis wird es sein, wie bei anderen Bergen: Es geht auf der einen Seite hoch und auf der anderen wieder runter


 

Ok, ich nehme die Bahn für Hoch


----------



## beuze1 (15. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok, ich nehme die Bahn für Hoch



*die fährt aber erst oben los *(eben auf der Schwägalp)








> Sieh mal, wir alle haben unseren Rucksack zu tragen  und er hat ja nichts von Wettrennen geschrieben


*eben..*


*barbarissima, Du bist dabei ??*


> Und am Säntis wird es sein, wie bei anderen Bergen: Es geht auf der einen Seite hoch und auf der anderen wieder runter


----------



## tlang78 (15. Juni 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> So jetzt gibts mal Premiere: Ryo in Aktion und keine reinen Bikefotos



Hi, wo warst du da unterwegs? Haselbachtal?

Hier ein Bild von meinem AMS125






Gruß


----------



## Ryo (15. Juni 2009)

Nein, im Haselbach gehts nich so gemütlich zu das ist auf dem NRT kurz vor Urbach.


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Juni 2009)

so und nochmal ein bild vom samstag im chiemgau





hoffe es gefällt, ist eig in echt steiler und derber, wegen den teils großen steinen, was man im foto irgendwie nich so sieht


----------



## linkespurfahrer (15. Juni 2009)

Nach langem Mitlesen und viel Begeisterung (vor allem beim Rohloff-Cube von Andreas) wieder Bilder von mir.

Das erste ist nicht ganz so toll geworden. Habe am Samstag bei recht kräftigen West-Gegen und Rücken-Wind eine Tour von Cottbus über Burg, Beeskow und weiter durch das Schlaubetal (da ists ein wenig hügeliger) zurück nach Cottbus unternommen. Waren irgendwas um die 140 km und zwischen 200 und 400hm in fünfeinhalb Stunden.

Im Hintergrund der Schwielochsee:




Bilder von heute, mit bereits nach nunmehr 2900 km seit April neuer Kette, Reifen dürften etwa noch 1000km auf brandenburgischen Wegen halten:










@sunset: Dein Bike hat Style.- Wie hast Du die XTR Kurbel so schwarz bekommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> so und nochmal ein bild vom samstag im chiemgau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es gefällt 

Das ist doch immer so: Man ist mächtig stolz, weil man sich gerade einen tierisch steilen Trail runter gestürzt hat und auf dem Foto sieht es dann so aus, als könnten da auch Mütter mit Kinderwagen runter 

Vielleicht könnten ja die Profifotografen mal mit ein paar Tips aushelfen, wie man es anstellt, dass es genauso steil aussieht, wie es ist


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (15. Juni 2009)

jap...ein allgemein bekanntest Problem...wenn da einer ne Lösung hat dann her damit...
aber trotzdem geiles PIC...


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Juni 2009)

danke !! den einzigen trick den ich kenne, und ich bereits verwendet hab ist, den fahrer von vorne unten nach oben zu fotographieren, am besten noch bisschen von der seite, dass man sieht, wie stark der hang fällt im gegensatz zu den senkrechten bäumen

hab ich aus erfahrung geschlossen, und war die beste position


----------



## acid-driver (15. Juni 2009)

für alle fotos gilt: das, was hauptsächlich zu sehen sein soll (hier: cube-bike + fahrer) sollte im goldenen schnitt platziert sein.

das ist eine 1/3 2/3 aufteilung des bildes. schön zu sehen bei dem bild von hemme. da wo er hinfährt, kann das auge erahnen, was noch kommt. 
freeride bogl fährt hingegen aus dem bild hinaus


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Juni 2009)

stimmt genau was du sagst, 
sind aber nur richtlinien, hier war das meine absicht meinen freund aus dem bild hinausfahren zu lassen,(nicht ganz gelungen, wollte, dass das vorderrad ganz groß erscheint) und der gipfel musste unbegingt platz finden !!!! hab auch ein bild, wo der fahrer im goldenen schnitt ist, aber irgendiwe gefiel mir das hier besser  die location war auch ungeeignet, mit dem busch, sonst hätt ichs vlt besser geschafft

hier 100m weiter unten im selben trail hab ichs in etwa nach deinen beschreibungen gemacht,


----------



## wildkater (15. Juni 2009)

In einer der aktuellen Bike Bravos (Freeride oder BIKE?) sind so Tips drin mit Belichtung etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (15. Juni 2009)

@bogl

das bild kommt besser. evtl jetzt noch etwas ausschneiden und die farben etwas realistischer machen


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Juni 2009)

ah cool, hab ich leider nich im abo, aber hab schon viel über so sachen gelesen, der blitz von meiner kleinen digi-knipse reicht für das meiste aber nicht aus, und das optimalste, ein externer blitz is mir dann zu teuer, und den will ich auch nich immer mit aufn berg schleppen bzw alle paar meter neu aufbauen ...

@acid-driver, wie was soll ich da wegschneiden ??? ich find es passt, das mit den farben stimmt allerdings  hab schon ziemlich viel rumprobiert, und eig. is fast nichts verändert bisschen wärmer machen sonst nichts  ich glaub eher dass das problem am unscharfen gras liegt, ka was da los war, ist bei allen bildern von der location so ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs wenn der fahrer mal zur Abwechslung nen dynamischen und sciheren eindruck macht?
Also es sieht nach 5km/h aus. Außerdem sitzt er (? oder auch nich) auf dem einen, arme sind nicht breit, schwerunkt ist nich gut, usw. Das geht so nich! Bringt doch auch mal was von Fahrtechnik rüber! Das wird bestimmt uch nicht schaden!


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Juni 2009)

du hast teilweise recht, bei dem wiesen-bild, konnte man nicht recht viel schneller wie 15km/h fahren, kommt danach ne kurve, und die großen steine habens dazu noch eng gemacht, bei dem andren bild hast du irgendwie recht, sieht so aus als wenn er sitzen würde, hmmm ich werds ihm ausrichten 
in zukunft nur noch technische bilder ^^


----------



## Bluesdriver (15. Juni 2009)

@ bogl: ich war mal so frei ein bild von dir zu klauen. 
aber ich finde das hat schon was:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/8/3/2/_/large/P1040539.JPG

lg


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Juni 2009)

danke, aber irgendwie fototechnisch nichts besonderes, bin zu weit links im bild (kein goldener schnitt)

BITTE wieder andre bilder wie meine  hehe


----------



## Bluesdriver (15. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> danke, aber irgendwie fototechnisch nichts besonderes, bin zu weit links im bild (kein goldener schnitt)
> 
> BITTE wieder andre bilder wie meine  hehe


 
vllt ein bissel zu weit links, aber es hat trotzdem was.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2009)

Hab noch ältere. In den nächsten Wochen sind aber neue geplant!









Die anderen find ich nicht. Egal, war eh nix besonderes.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2009)

Ah eins hab ich noch  (Sorry fürs spamen, und ja die bilder waren schonmal. passen aber aktuell grad )


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (16. Juni 2009)

hey....wo wir grad bei Fotos sind....das hier ist ein geschossen von Picard auf der vor letzten Tour...ich finds total schön...die Farben und die Wolken im Hintergrund...Hammer...+wir sind da doch wohl im goldenen Schnitt + ein Cube ist auch drauf....(2. von rechts)...
(hoffe das klappt mit dem verlinken...probiers heut mal anders...)





PS:...das ist mit ner Kompaktcam...nur so nebenbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juni 2009)

Bild gefällt  hat eine schöne Tiefe.


----------



## Musicman (16. Juni 2009)

Will auch mal:


----------



## regenrohr (16. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


>



Dazu hätte ich direkt mal eine Frage (bzgl. Technik):
Mir wurde gesagt, das es sinnvoller sei, das Rad in die Kurve zu legen und nicht den Fahrer samt Rad, desweiteren dass das kurveninnere Bein auf 12 Uhr Position sein sollte und das äußere auf 6 (nicht wie hier auf 3 und 9). Letzteres ist für mich jedenfalls sinnvoller und vorallem einleuchtender


----------



## Herbienator (16. Juni 2009)

Ich kenn es vom Motorradfahren: da gibts Legen und Drücken (zumindest hieß das bei mir so), einmal legt man sich mit Gefährt in die Kurve, einmal drückt man nur das Bike in die Kurve. Denk beim Mtb hängt es halt davon ab, wie übersichtlich das Gelände is. 
Aber genug off-topic.

Übrigens sehr schöne Bilder Andi 3001!

PS: @regenrohr: Mit deinen Uhrzeitangaben konnte ich irgendwie net so viel anfangen, sorry..


----------



## lolo-bike (16. Juni 2009)

Herbienator schrieb:


> PS: @regenrohr: Mit deinen Uhrzeitangaben konnte ich irgendwie net so viel anfangen, sorry..


12.00h Pedal (Zeiger) oben
06.00h Pedal (Zeiger) unten


----------



## Herbienator (16. Juni 2009)

Aaaah... dann war also damit die Kurbelstellung gemeint! Naja, denke es stimmt schon, dass das kurveninnere Pedal nach oben (also 12 Uhr^^) stehn sollte. Bei häufigen Kurvenwechsel ist aber ne waagrechte Position meist besser. So zumindest meine Erfahrung...


----------



## fuschnick (16. Juni 2009)

hier nochmal ein schnittversuch


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich direkt mal eine Frage (bzgl. Technik):
> Mir wurde gesagt, das es sinnvoller sei, das Rad in die Kurve zu legen und nicht den Fahrer samt Rad, desweiteren dass das kurveninnere Bein auf 12 Uhr Position sein sollte und das äußere auf 6 (nicht wie hier auf 3 und 9). Letzteres ist für mich jedenfalls sinnvoller und vorallem einleuchtender



Korrekt. Nichts einzuwenden. ABER: Das Bild entstand an einem kleinen Anlieger, der genau an der grasnabe verläuft. Und bei Anliegern is das so lala.Auch da sollte man es grob machen, fällt aber schwierig. 
Und von wegen Rad reinlegen, ja stimmt auch, aber beim Anlieger. Stell dir mal vor, du bist senkrecht wie die Wand. Da macht das auch nur bedingt sinn.
Außerdem täuschts. Das Bild is schepp Bringt nen netten effekt, ist abertäuschend


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Juni 2009)

mein Radl durfte mal raus in die weite Welt, Toskana/Elba  Traumhaft dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Juni 2009)

so endlich wurde die cube website upgedated, weil bei ich bei meinem händler schon über die komische farbgebung des ams 125 (weiß-grün) gewundert hab, und er mir erklärt hat, dass cube probleme mit der lackierung hat (auch beim fritzz, deshalb die überlangen wartezeiten) auf alle fälle, endlich ein bild vom neuen ams125 2009:






die schrift unten am rohr find ich generell geil, aber hier ... weiß nicht recht ...
die untere kettenstreben ist in schwarz  gefällt gar nicht, besonders in echt im laden nicht 

mir is zu viel weiß drin, aber ich will euch nicht das bike schlechtreden 

mfg
bogl


----------



## acid-driver (16. Juni 2009)

sieht nach ner notlösung aus...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (16. Juni 2009)

boar ey...:kotz:...sieht das ding schlimm aus....also die schwarze kettenstrebe könnte man noch mit ner schwarzen feder vorn ausbügeln, aber dieses grün geht echt mal garnicht (man achte drauf, die kotze vom kotzsmiley hat die xact gleiche farbe!!!)
zum glück is meins einfach nur schwarz eloxiert...


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Juni 2009)

jap isses, hoffe es passiert nich beim fritzz 

andre frage, ich muss irgendwie fast meine sattelstütze bisschen abschneiden, für runterbiken, sie geht nämlich nicht ganz rein (wegen schraube von getränkehalter oder so, zum hochbiken is sie aber schon ziemlich weit draussen, jetz würd mich nur interressieren wie viel die stütze eig wert ist, weil wenn sie mir vlt mal doch zu kurz werden sollte wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe, ich ne neue auch bezahlen kann 

ich hab eine *RFR, Prolight*, aber die marke find ich nirgends, und es scheint, als würde hauptsächlich cube sie verbauen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2009)

Die gibt es nur von Cube  Im Zubehör bekommst du bestimmt Stützen von 30 - 150 EUR 

Aber wie wäre es denn mit einer KindShock dann musst du nicht mehr sägen  

PS: Der Preis ist in CHF .... und laut einem C-Dale Fahrer funktioniert das Ding sehr gut


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Juni 2009)

geils wÃ¤r das ding auf alle fÃ¤lle !! nur 200 â¬ fÃ¼r das gute stÃ¼ck, isn bisschen strange ...

naja mich hÃ¤tte nur der preis meiner jetzigen stÃ¼tze interessiert, dass ich weis was ich grad zersÃ¤ge ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juni 2009)

RFR Prolight ist die Hausmarke von Cube, so wie XLC bei Haibike, GID bei Ghost, zzyzx bei Corratec usw..
Nichts besonderes also, nur ein Stück Alu und kein Higtech ala Syntace, Thompson, tune und wie sie alle heißen.
Gute Sattelstützen die deiner RFR gleichen gibt`s auch günstig von den nahmenhaften Herstellern. Solltest sie mal wiegen und mit dem Gewicht der anderen vergleichen, so als Anhalt.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juni 2009)

Die Crank Brothers Joplin ist etwas günstiger. klick hier


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Juni 2009)

ach so läauft das ...
gut, danke war sehr hilfreich, ich werd sie jetzt ohne schlechtes gewissen zersägen


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> so endlich wurde die cube website upgedated, weil bei ich bei meinem händler schon über die komische farbgebung des ams 125 (weiß-grün) gewundert hab, und er mir erklärt hat, dass cube probleme mit der lackierung hat (auch beim fritzz, deshalb die überlangen wartezeiten) auf alle fälle, endlich ein bild vom neuen ams125 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie is mir gerad nicht klar wo der Beschichter die Probleme hat ich kenn mich jetzt zwar nich mit Lackieren oder beschichten aus aber gibt es nicht auch andere Bike von anderen Herstellern die evlt. ihren Rahmen woanders Beschichten lassen und keine Probleme haben. Ich mein wird reden ja hier nich über Atomphysik sondern nur über n paar simple Stripes. Sry ich zwar keine Ahnung von sowas. Kann mir jetzt aber trotzdem nicht vorstellen was jetzt das Problem ist. 

Zum grün naja also es haben sich bestimmt schon einige auf so ein AMS gefreut in der Frabe und jetzt mitten in der Saison das alles umzumodeln is ja ma voll n schlag in die Fr..! Also ich für mein Teil hoffe das es beim stereo nicht so wird es sind ja schließlich schon einige weisse ausgliefert weil da is das muster ja das gleich wie beim jetzt geänderten AMs. Wenn doch blatz n dicke Bombe das mal sicher.!!

pea<e schlicki


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2009)

Mit ner Vario wird er aber nicht glüclich! Denn wenn er schon soviel absenkt, dann langts ihm mit der varion auch nich. die hat dann mit sicherheit zu wenig hub! Is nämlich auch mein problem!!
Achja: Stütze sollte immer so um die 6-8cm drin haben, gell!?


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Irgendwie is mir gerad nicht klar wo der Beschichter die Probleme hat ich kenn mich jetzt zwar nich mit Lackieren oder beschichten aus aber gibt es nicht auch andere Bike von anderen Herstellern die evlt. ihren Rahmen woanders Beschichten lassen und keine Probleme haben. Ich mein wird reden ja hier nich über Atomphysik sondern nur über n paar simple Stripes. Sry ich zwar keine Ahnung von sowas. Kann mir jetzt aber trotzdem nicht vorstellen was jetzt das Problem ist.
> 
> Zum grün naja also es haben sich bestimmt schon einige auf so ein AMS gefreut in der Frabe und jetzt mitten in der Saison das alles umzumodeln is ja ma voll n schlag in die Fr..! Also ich für mein Teil hoffe das es beim stereo nicht so wird es sind ja schließlich schon einige weisse ausgliefert weil da is das muster ja das gleich wie beim jetzt geänderten AMs. Wenn doch blatz n dicke Bombe das mal sicher.!!
> 
> pea<e schlicki



Ne stereo hat das problem nicht mehr. Auch bei dem war es ein thema, deshalb hats auch bei dem solange gedauert. Aber Fritzz und AMS haben immer noch die Probleme. Auch die weißen stereos sind erst im anlaufen..


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mit ner Vario wird er aber nicht glüclich! Denn wenn er schon soviel absenkt, dann langts ihm mit der varion auch nich. die hat dann mit sicherheit zu wenig hub! Is nämlich auch mein problem!!
> Achja: Stütze sollte immer so um die 6-8cm drin haben, gell!?



Dann kann er nur noch 2 Probleme haben: Entweder das Bike ist zu groß , oder er kriegt seinen Ar... nicht hinter den Sattel, weil er zu kurz ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2009)

nee...geht mir auch so. Bergauf will ich das stereo auch schnell fahren. Heißt auf 14, oder so. Aber da ich bergab auch gern mal die DH iste nehme, muss er auch bis 2 rein! Und deshalb....


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Juni 2009)

du sagst es, nur dass bei mir die beschriftung anders ist ^^
jetz hab ich se gekürzt, um 4cm, bis zum "limit" strich sind noch gut 4cm, des reicht locker, weil ich selber eig voll der leichtbau bin, und ganz beim limit strich bin ich ja noch nich

leider hab ich sie etwas schief abgesägt


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2009)

ich bin auch leichtbau
Aber, is doch wurscht, ob des ding jetzt schepp is. Hauptsache kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (16. Juni 2009)

@Andi 3001 na wehm sagst du das ich hoffe ja das ich mein Stereo noch in dieser Saison mir untern POPo schnallen kann lang genug dauerst ja schon. Mein Geplannter Urlaub in FISS Tirol wird ja wies bis jetzt ausschaut noch bikelos bleiben naja für ne kleine Biketour wird sich sicher noch irgendwo n Drahtesel leihen lassen.

cheers<schlicki


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Juni 2009)

hauptsach das andre dings da des beim fahren draufitzt is nich kurz und schepps


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mit ner Vario wird er aber nicht glüclich! Denn wenn er schon soviel absenkt, dann langts ihm mit der varion auch nich. die hat dann mit sicherheit zu wenig hub! Is nämlich auch mein problem!!
> Achja: Stütze sollte immer so um die 6-8cm drin haben, gell!?



Die Kindschock hat ca 11 cm hub, das sollte reichen


----------



## Hemme (16. Juni 2009)

Back to topic.
Noch eins von letzter Woche:


----------



## acid-driver (16. Juni 2009)

hemme, dein fotograf hats raus


----------



## casiosv (16. Juni 2009)

Werf meines auch mal in die Runde...
Hab ma ein paar hoffentlich schöne Fotos gemacht, da ich es verkaufen will - hab allerdings keine Identifizierung hier, deswegen....


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

schick  Leider brauche ich gerade kein neues


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (17. Juni 2009)

Ich musste eben gezwungener maßen an mein bike ran, genauer am hinterrad....schaut selbst....






aber dafür doch direkt mal was neues,hoffentlich besseres draufgespannt....fahr gleich direkt mal ne testrunde.... sag euch dann bescheid wies war...


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Juni 2009)

hmm ich hätte mir eher nen fat albert für vorne geholt und den nobby nach hinten getan 


aber ok jedem das seininge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. Juni 2009)

Habe mir auch heute Morgen einen FA für hinten bestellt, bin mal gespannt wie der rollt.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (17. Juni 2009)

nee...ach wenn der vorne üm is, dann kommt da (solang zufrieden) auch noch FA drauf...bin aber mit dem nic vorne soweit zufrieden...und hoffe nun das der albert besser ist als der scheiß, bergauf durchdrehende und offtmals rutschende RR....aber gleich bin ich schlauer...und nu genug offpic....bloß keine riefen diskussion jetzt...


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Juni 2009)

Darüber braucht doch keiner zu diskutieren, wir wissen das der RR ******* ist.


----------



## wildkater (17. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Habe mir auch heute Morgen einen FA für hinten bestellt, bin mal gespannt wie der rollt.


Warum nicht vorne drauf? Vorne ist der Grip wichtiger 
Im Übrigen würde ich den FA *IMMER* dem NN vorziehen (außer es ginge immer bergauf).


----------



## Nordschleifer (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab letzte Woche mein neues Bike entgegengenommen. Nachdem mir das neue Design vom AMS 125 in white/black nicht so zugesagt hat, hab ich mich für das Stereo R1 Carbon entschieden. 














Geiles Teil. 

Gruss
René


----------



## beuze1 (17. Juni 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> Ich musste eben gezwungener maßen an mein bike ran, genauer am hinterrad....schaut selbst....



*mußte ich heute auch..
Freilauf defekt..-ab zum Händler, geht auf Garantie..*



*so schnell war die Felge noch nie unterwegs..*
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshox12 (17. Juni 2009)

@Beuze
Hast du einen Ersatz oder gibts erstmal nen paar Wochen kein biken mehr?


----------



## wildkater (17. Juni 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> @Beuze
> Hast du einen Ersatz oder gibts erstmal nen paar Wochen kein biken mehr?


Das Ersatzbike ist doch auf dem Foto


----------



## linkespurfahrer (17. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *mußte ich heute auch..
> Freilauf defekt..-ab zum Händler, geht auf Garantie..*
> 
> 
> ...



@beuze: Das ist doch die XT Nabe FH-M 756 !?! Mein Bruder hatte bei der schon nach 400km nen kaputten Freilauf - da gabs dann Bahnradfeeling! Bei meinem ehemaligen Bike hatte ich die FH-M 770 drin, und da war nach bereits 4000km der linke Konus eingelaufen, weil bei einer Lagerkugel die Oberfläche abgeplatzt war... 

Ich glaube von den XT Naben ist nicht viel zu halten... schade!


----------



## aux-racing (17. Juni 2009)

@ beuze
haste den putzlappen immer auf dem nummernschild wegen den silber blauen?


----------



## Michi80 (17. Juni 2009)

heutige Feierabendrunde (Weinheim-Buchklingen-Lützelsachsen-Weinheim)

km? hm? zeit? --> keine Ahnung Tacho kaputt...


----------



## beuze1 (17. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> @ beuze
> haste den putzlappen immer auf dem nummernschild



*ja klar, ich war in Eile..*


----------



## acid-driver (17. Juni 2009)

Michi80 schrieb:


> ...Tacho kaputt...



sigma?


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Juni 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Warum nicht vorne drauf? Vorne ist der Grip wichtiger
> Im Übrigen würde ich den FA *IMMER* dem NN vorziehen (außer es ginge immer bergauf).



Vorne ist der NN noch wie neu, außerdem hast du schon mal Tublessreifen die Montiert waren schon mal ummontiert? Ist keine Tolle Angelegenheit.


----------



## wildkater (17. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Vorne ist der NN noch wie neu, außerdem hast du schon mal Tublessreifen die Montiert waren schon mal ummontiert? Ist keine Tolle Angelegenheit.


Hab ich nicht, aber Dich jetzt verstanden...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (17. Juni 2009)

seht ihr leute....genau das meinte ich mit 'bitte keine reifen diskusion'.....aber nur mal am rande...der reifen ist gut...muss noch weiter getestet werden aber sicher viel besser als der RR....
und nu genug offpic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2009)

dachte ich auch gerade 

wer kennt die berühmte Französin ????


----------



## cmg20 (17. Juni 2009)

Soooo, ich war heute auch mal wieder auf Tour... auf den Pfänder (ihr kennt ihn ja schon von Beuze )... 

Sonnenuntergang überm Bodensee vom Pfänder aus




Das bin ich vor dem See - auch vom Pfänder aus





Max - mein bester Kumpel und Bikekumpane - ein Cube und ja... ein Merida 




und zuguter letzt ein Bild von Bregenz aus in den Sonnenuntergang




LG Carina


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2009)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Organspänder (18. Juni 2009)

nordschleifer schrieb:


> geiles teil.
> 
> Gruss
> rené



gute wahl sehr geiles gerät hast du dir da zugelegt 
welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?
mfg


----------



## aux-racing (18. Juni 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> seht ihr leute....genau das meinte ich mit 'bitte keine reifen diskusion'.....aber nur mal am rande...der reifen ist gut...muss noch weiter getestet werden aber sicher viel besser als der RR....
> und nu genug offpic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (18. Juni 2009)

wow...da bin ich überfragt...frag ihn einfach mal, du findest ihn bei mir im profil....picard....
schreib ihn einfach an und frag...


----------



## aux-racing (18. Juni 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> wow...da bin ich überfragt...frag ihn einfach mal, du findest ihn bei mir im profil....picard....
> schreib ihn einfach an und frag...



mach ich thx


----------



## marco_m (18. Juni 2009)

So wiedermal Fotos gemacht auf einer Feierabendrunde. Wetter war nicht ganz so toll (von oben immerhin trocken ) aber optimal um Trails mit Bikeverbot zu fahren 

Aussicht von der Alp Scheidegg, im Hintergrund erkennt man den Zürichsee von Rapperswil bis nach Zürich (Panoramapic mit kleinem Fehler ..):





Bachüberquerung auf dem verbotenen "Sagenraintobel" - Trail :





Gruss Marco


----------



## Jean_Luc1701d (18. Juni 2009)

Na dann mach ich ma:
(Ich weiss ist von der Stange, finds aber trotzdem super schön - also net hauen...)




Sorry für die Bildqualität - is mit dem Handy gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoern.badst (18. Juni 2009)

Mein LTD Team 08


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (18. Juni 2009)

hey....egal ob von der stange oder net....LTD = geiles bike...auch wenn ich solangsam net mehr weis wo die unterschiede sind von ltd cc,team,black,race und was weis ich....ich passe meins grade langsam aber sicher meinen bedürfnissen an...war mir nicht bewusst das ich so auf biken hängen bleiben, dann hätt ich mir direkt was besseres geholt, obwohl ich mit dem ding bis jetzt alles gefahren bin an abfahrt, was mir vors korn gekommen ist...hier von meiner ausdauertour eben....FA auf asphalt...geil macht das krach!!!!




nur ich glaube mein radlager hats dahin gerafft...oder hat einer ne idee was das für ein rappeln bei leichten bodenwellen sein kann...ich fühle auch was in den pedalen...aber wahrscheinlich könnten das nach der beschreibung 100 sachen sein....


----------



## barbarissima (18. Juni 2009)

*Meine letzte Tour ging von Hindelang ins Tannheimer Tal und zurück *





*Ein paar Sekunden nach diesem Bild (auf dem Weg zur Stuibenalpe) war die Schaltung hin: Bike an Pfosten gelehnt, ein kräftiger Windstoß, Bike knallt auf Weidegitter, Schalthebel abgebrochen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*Weiter geht´s mit drei Gängen*





*Vom nächsten Berg aus hatte man einen spitzenmäßigen Blick auf die Tannheimer Alpen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarissima (18. Juni 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Aussicht von der Alp Scheidegg, im Hintergrund erkennt man den Zürichsee von Rapperswil bis nach Zürich (Panoramapic mit kleinem Fehler ..):


Muss man da jetzt einen Fehler erkennen  Für mich sieht das Bild tadellos aus  
Oder fehlt am Ende wieder der goldene Schnitt?


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2009)

@ Barbarissima

scheint mir ja ein schönes Plätzchen zu sein  Mal sehen ob es mich da auch mal im Sommer hinverschlägt. 
Waren dort viele Biker unterwegs oder eher keine?

Bin sonst dort in der Nähe (Bregenzerwald) nur zum Wintersport 

==> Marco's Bild ist rechts in der Höhe verschoben


----------



## acid-driver (18. Juni 2009)

ich glaube, er meint den kleinen "versatz" im bild rechts. erkennt man aber nur, wenn man an dem gelben band von dem zaun entlangschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gostereo (18. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Muss man da jetzt einen Fehler erkennen  Für mich sieht das Bild tadellos aus
> Oder fehlt am Ende wieder der goldene Schnitt?


es fehlt der blaue himmel!


----------



## picard2893 (18. Juni 2009)

Ein (Duke)Cube kommt selten allein... 





Gegensätze ziehen sich ja bekanntlich an...






Freerider und Cross Country Bike zusammen auf dem Lohrberg, im Siebengebirge. Cube7hillz und picard2893 haben mal wieder die Gegend unsicher gemacht.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> So wiedermal Fotos gemacht auf einer Feierabendrunde. Wetter war nicht ganz so toll (von oben immerhin trocken ) aber optimal um Trails mit Bikeverbot zu fahren
> 
> Aussicht von der Alp Scheidegg, im Hintergrund erkennt man den Zürichsee von Rapperswil bis nach Zürich (Panoramapic mit kleinem Fehler ..):
> 
> ...


 
Wann treffen wir uns denn mal zum biken  Am WE soll ed ja scheinbar regnen, aber wenn es am Sonntag einigermassen trocken ist, hätte ich geegen einen kleinen Ausflug auf die andere Seeseite nichts einzuwenden. eigentlich wollte ich ja ins Tessin, aber dort regnet es auch


----------



## crisu023 (18. Juni 2009)

Jean_Luc1701d schrieb:


> Na dann mach ich ma:
> (Ich weiss ist von der Stange, finds aber trotzdem super schön - also net hauen...)
> 
> 
> ...




du hast ein cubem sei stolz drauf. schaut schon von der stange gut aus oder ;-)
tolles schönes bike

ich werd bei meinem auch nicht viel ändern, seh nicht ein warum. schaut schon so bombig aus. ja okay meins hat andere reifen von haus aus weil ich die wechseln lies und ne andere rizer. 
kommende woche kommen die klickpedale drauf und das wars dann.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (18. Juni 2009)

@ .....Pic
ach nein...du postest auch mal wieder hier...
war aber ne lustige tour gestern...siehste mal was das siebengebirge für geile trails versteckt hält.......nächstes mal muss ich mal eine abfahrt mit deinem mongoose machn...mal schauen ob das ding mit meinem hardtail mithält...


----------



## barbarissima (18. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Barbarissima
> 
> scheint mir ja ein schönes Plätzchen zu sein  Mal sehen ob es mich da auch mal im Sommer hinverschlägt.
> Waren dort viele Biker unterwegs oder eher keine?
> ...


 
Ist sogar ein wunderschönes Plätzchen  und ich habe, abgesehen von dem Radweg nach Tannheim, da war mehr los, fünf Biker gesehen


----------



## Nordschleifer (18. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> gute wahl sehr geiles gerät hast du dir da zugelegt
> welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?
> mfg



Ist ein 18 Zöller. 

Muss gleich unbedingt noch ein Ründchen fahren.


----------



## marco_m (18. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ==> Marco's Bild ist rechts in der Höhe verschoben


 
Richtig !! Ich wahr wohl oben (wegen der frischen Landluft) etwas ausser Atem und zitterisch 



gostereo schrieb:


> es fehlt der blaue himmel!


 
Auch das ist richtig !!



barbarissima schrieb:


> Oder fehlt am Ende wieder der goldene Schnitt?


 
Auch richtig  !!

Übrigens tolle Bilder Bärbel, da tät's mir auch gefallen!


----------



## beuze1 (18. Juni 2009)

> Übrigens tolle Bilder Bärbel,


----------



## marco_m (18. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (18. Juni 2009)

Nachdem ich der Meinung war ein Fully zu benötigen, fiel meine Wahl aufgrund früherer guter Erfahrungen im HT-Bereich auf ein CUBE. Hab den Rahmen hier im Forum erstanden und dann aufgebaut. Das Ergebnis:


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Juni 2009)

sitzt der dämpfer wirklich richtig rum? also bei meinem (nicht selbst aufgebauten) ams 125 ist der andersrum drauf) *duck und weg*


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. Juni 2009)

schaut ganz gut aus, bomber is immer gut, schönes robustes kleines schaltwerk !! nur die wippe sieht komisch aus, wie wenn der dämpfer zu lang wär, ausserdem ist der dämpfer falsch rum (also anders wie bei normalen cubes) was nicht heissen muss dass es schlecht ist. ich fänds aber anders schöner

es sieht irgendwie aus als hättest du den 100mm ams pro rahmen, mit dämpfer- und gabel federweg eines ams125 ausgestattet


----------



## Hotschy681 (18. Juni 2009)

ist kein AMS 125 sondern ein AMS FR - ist schon etwas älter der Rahmen. Dämpfer funktioniert gut, hab ihn vom Vorbesitzer so übernommen (Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer) - k.A. ob das richtig aufgebaut ist...muss ich  mal in Katalogen stöbern. Der Rahmen ist für 130mm ausgelegt, so steht es auch auf der Wippe.


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. Juni 2009)

da ists aber auch andersrum 

aber ok wenn er gut funktioniert und du auch gut an den lockout hebel kommst.... ists ja ziemlich egal 

ja nee, das was auf der wippe steht ist eigentlich nur der federweg, den die wippe verursacht 

jo denke aber doch dass alles passt (wenn der dämpfer funktioniert wie er soll)


----------



## barbarissima (18. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dachte ich auch gerade
> 
> wer kennt die berühmte Französin ????


 
Das ist doch bestimmt Jeanne d´Arc, zu deren Füßen du dein Bike abgestellt hast


----------



## Michi80 (18. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sigma?


 Ja....:kotz:


----------



## acid-driver (18. Juni 2009)

Michi80 schrieb:


> Ja....:kotz:



ciclosport


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das ist doch bestimmt Jeanne d´Arc, zu deren Füßen du dein Bike abgestellt hast



Ich muss mir mal schwerere Rätzel einfallen lassen 

good night


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (19. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich muss mir mal schwerere Rätzel einfallen lassen
> 
> good night



ich hab auch ein rätsel
wer is das?





kleiner tip; adriaaaaaaaaaaann


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2009)

Rocky Balboa


----------



## aux-racing (19. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rocky Balboa



ok,ok 
aber der hier, den kennste nicht





oder ???

ok jez is gut


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2009)

Meine Güte, sind die hässlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jetzt kriege ich bestimmt Albträume


----------



## aux-racing (19. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Meine Güte, sind die hässlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joo, al p träume hab ich auch schon.
will im august nen alpencross mitmachen.
hoffentlich klappt das.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2009)

Nimm die Schneeschaufel mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (19. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nimm die Schneeschaufel mit



hör auf, echt??


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> joo, al p träume hab ich auch schon.
> will im august nen alpencross mitmachen.
> hoffentlich klappt das.


 





Weißt du, die von der Schwäbischen Alb träumen Albträume


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (19. Juni 2009)

@eck...was ist das für ne rahmen größe?? ist das erste ams was ich sehe mit beinahe gradem oberrohr...sieht gut aus...


----------



## aux-racing (19. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Weißt du, die von der Schwäbischen Alb träumen Albträume



ja weis doch, sollte doch ne überleitung sein wegen dem P verstehst?


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. Juni 2009)

@Hotschy681: Sieht gut aus,vonner Farbgebung echt schön. Wierum der Dämpfer verbaut ist, ist total egal, da bei den dt-swiss Dämpfern eh keine Hebel vorstehen, wo man sich, wenn der Dämpfer dämpft, verletzen kann.

@Eck1992: Ist die der Auszug der Sattelstütze Normalniveau oder wegen Dh oder so nur runter gemacht? Denn sonst sieht der Rahmen zugroß aus, aber wie immer der Fahrspaß is entscheidend *g*


----------



## hano! (19. Juni 2009)

asdfsdf


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juni 2009)

aux-racing schrieb:


> ok,ok
> aber der hier, den kennste nicht
> 
> 
> ...



Links der ist Predator von Arni Schwarzenegger, aber rechts der???


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (19. Juni 2009)

jap, links der predador, rechts der ist auch ganz cool aber was ist das abscheuliches in der mitte????


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> jap, links der predador, rechts der ist auch ganz cool aber was ist das abscheuliches in der mitte????


 

Arni in Verkleidung


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (19. Juni 2009)

habs ich mir doch gedacht!!!.......na also...bärbel hat das rätsel gelöst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfschwein300 (19. Juni 2009)




----------



## k-nipser (19. Juni 2009)

Kampfschwein300 schrieb:


>




Hi, wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Gabel? Die würde mir in meinem Bike auch gefallen! 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (19. Juni 2009)

Hi also ich bin sehr zu frieden mit dieser Federgabel, hab bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. Juni 2009)

wegen dem bild das ich online gestellt hab: ist nicht mein bike 

war nur zur erläuterung einer "komplikation" auf der vorseite gewesen 

@ kampfschwein: seeeehr schöne location hast du da  bei uns schauts leider nicht überall so genial aus, aber allzuuuu schlecht isses auch ncith ^^ ich muss mal schaun, kann meist nur mit handybildern dienen, weil ich meine dslr bei touren doch sicherheitshalber zu hause lasse ^^

meins schaut immernoch wie folgt aus:







und hier war ich gestern ein bisschen unterwegs:







bitte entschuldigt den kleinen heul anfall hier :'-( aber bei der bildqualität bekomm ich immernoch augenkrebs -.-

mal schaun, vielleicht nehm ich doch mal meine dslr mit, oder kann mir iwann mal ne kompakte leihen ^^, oder ich muss mir das handy von meim (häufigen) mitfahrer und besten kumpel krallen (cybershot handy mit 5mp und ner halbweeeegs anständigen qualität)

für heute abend ist noch ein nettes ründchen geplant ^^, sollte es klappen, werde ich berichten


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. Juni 2009)

@ Eck1992: achso, nagut, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das G Gegenteil 

Heue gibts auchmal wieder Bilder da riesen Pakete angekommen sind, nein nur das kleinste war was fürs Bike.





Und weils jetzt mindestens einige Gramm leichter ist ( ging aber eh nicht ums Gewicht, sondern der Grund war trivial, die Alten hatten keine Zähne mehr, wie das bei Alten nunmal so ist *g*), durft es wenigstens noch auf 70km Wald und Wiesentour.









Damit dann schönes WE euch allen.

PS: Der Bowdenzug am Schaltwerk ist eine spezielle Edition  wird bei Gelegenheit mal etwas abgeschnitten + verlötet


----------



## a-vier (19. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen..

da weiter oben schon mal zwei cube fr aufgetaucht sind - ich hab auch noch eines ;-)
hab's vor 2 jahren nem anderen user hier abgekauft...jetzt mit neuer kurbel (aerozine)ausgestattet...und ich liebe es!!!

greetz anke



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/390698


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein schwarzer Würfel.


----------



## ire0 (19. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Hier mal mein Bike:






Jetzt hab ich hinten "etwas" mehr Profil, hab mir hinten den Fat Albert 2,25 DD aufgezogen. Und die Tora auf 100mm gepimpt.

Ire


----------



## picard2893 (19. Juni 2009)

Die Tour am Sonntag war richtig geil, wieder ins Ahrtal, aber diesmal haben wir die Bergwege genommen. Teilweise kam es uns so vor, als würden wir auf Korsika biken oder auf einem anderen Planeten... 

Die Gang:





Gipfelstürmer:









Schiebung :





Cube7hillz...













Flotte Dreier:









Tunnelblick:





Auf dem Weg zur Burgruine:









Energie tanken mit kostenloser Ingwersuppe und überteuertem Apfelkuchen:





Eine tolle Sicht...









Parkplatzprobleme:





Panorama:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alu-xb (19. Juni 2009)

super bilder  da bekommt man richtig lust.....


----------



## Style187 (19. Juni 2009)

hey...coole pics

...man die suppe war echt gut, ach was die ganze tour war der hammer. besonders haben mir die langen abfahrten mit den vielen jumps und den nicht einsehbaren engen kurven gefallen


----------



## Ryo (20. Juni 2009)

Warum schiebt ihr da den Weinberg hoch?


----------



## picard2893 (20. Juni 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Warum schiebt ihr da den Weinberg hoch?


 
Was heißt hier wir?! Wir haben so gut wie gar nicht geschoben, aber die Weinbergstrecke war der letzte Abschnitt und wir waren schon fix und fertig. Und ich musste ohnehin immer vor allen anderen oben sein, um die Photos zu machen, ätsch bätsch...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

aber ihr schiebt  

aber prächtige Bilder und super Stimmung  dafür den doppel  

ok die weissen Schuhe sehen etwas ... naja .... aus


----------



## Style187 (20. Juni 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Warum schiebt ihr da den Weinberg hoch?



weil wir total beschwipst waren vom vielen wein...nein...wir kaputt waren vom vor berg der für mich gefühlte 20km nur berg rauf ging. was mir ja gar nicht gefällt...dafür ging es dem entsprechend auch wieder runter was das ganze dann wieder gut gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (20. Juni 2009)

ja ja die weissen Schuhe gehen eig gar nic........


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juni 2009)

Style187 schrieb:


> weil wir total beschwipst waren vom vielen wein...nein...wir kaputt waren vom vor berg der für mich gefühlte 20km nur berg rauf ging. was mir ja gar nicht gefällt...dafür ging es dem entsprechend auch wieder runter was das ganze dann wieder gut gemacht hat



Wer bergrunter spaß haben will muß erst auf den Berg hinauf. Das ist das Gesetz.  
Das Ahrtal ist der Vorbote der Eifel. Da kann man sehen, was in der Eifel noch so kommen kann. 
Schöne Bilder von der Ahr mit ihren Weinbergen!!!


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (20. Juni 2009)

wenn man erst seid 4 monaten bikt und sonst nur 20-30km töurchen durchs siebengebirge trailt darf man nach 75km im ahrtal auch mal schieben!!.....
und zu den schuhen....das sind mit abstand die besten schuhe...die gehn immer.....zum b ball spielen, mtb fahren, und will smith trägt sie auch zum anzug.......schlauberger hier....neue sind ja schon bestellt....wir fahren net alle seid jahren und haben alles an zubehör...
und im übrigen,...will da wieder hin lecker suppe schlürfen....
geile pics picard........

@ire0.....sag mal, was hast du mit deiner tora gemacht??? 100mm????


----------



## majere (20. Juni 2009)

Dann möchte ich auch nicht fehlen:
Mein genau 5 Tage altes Cube Ltd Race heute früh bei meiner "Guten Morgen Runde" um halb neun:





Ich liebe das BIKE!!!


----------



## wildkater (20. Juni 2009)

"groooooßes Bild! 
Nice!


----------



## majere (20. Juni 2009)

Oh ja, muss ich gleich mal ändern. Danke


----------



## Team Slow Duck (20. Juni 2009)

So, geplant war ein längerer Ausflug mit Fotohalten, aber da ich Dödel meine Wasserpulle vergessen hatte, brach ich zeitig ab, ein paar Bildchen gab's dennoch. 

Nr. 1: Ein Würfel am Weinberg






Nr. 2: auch der Fahrer tut was für die Umwelt by riding a Cube:






Nr. 3: Am geschützen Naturdenkmal "Hallstadter Grabhügel" (aus der Zeit 750-450 v. Chr.). Dieses Denkmal ist in der Nähe von Kitzingen/Unterfranken.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## renof2003 (20. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal, stellt ihr eigentlich euren sattel bei steilen abfahrten nach unten.. Ich hab immer angst das ich nach vorne übers rad kipp wenn ich das nicht mach...


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2009)

Bei steilen Abfahrten kommt der Sattel runter und der Popo hintern Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (20. Juni 2009)

Trick 17 
Nur aufpassen das der Popo nicht aufm Hinterreifen Schleift


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2009)

Das nennt man dann Backenbremse


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. Juni 2009)

mein freund kratzt sich da immer am popo, er sagt es tut gut 

sieht in der stillgelegten kiesgrube in unsrer nähe dann immer so aus:



is leider nicht mir seinem cube unterwegs gewesen ... sorry
und is echt so steil, kein photoshop / drehung etc.


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (20. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann Backenbremse


----------



## rockshox12 (20. Juni 2009)

@freeride bogl
hat er etwa die eine Hand an der Bremse?


----------



## Cortezsi (20. Juni 2009)

rockshox12 schrieb:


> @freeride bogl
> hat er etwa die eine Hand an der Bremse?



Denke wohl schon, wie sollst Du den sonst ein scharfes Foto zusammenbringen? Bitte schön stillhalten...


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. Juni 2009)

^^ also bremse zeihen tut er bestimmt nicht, des würd da böse ausgehn , is eher schon bereit halten für unten, weil nich ganz so viel auslauf war...

das arschkratzen hört man sogar


----------



## Fritzzer93 (20. Juni 2009)

Das ist meins:


----------



## crisu023 (20. Juni 2009)

Fritzzer93 schrieb:


> Das ist meins:




sehr hübsches bike, was is das für eins und was fürn baujahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (20. Juni 2009)

Baujahr 07.

Tja, so en schönes Bike hatte ich auch ma. Dank eines Risses im rahmen bekomme ich jetzt ein ganz Schwarzes


----------



## Fritzzer93 (20. Juni 2009)

Das ist das normale 2007er LTD Team. Habe nur die Tora gegen die F80X getauscht, weil ich die recht günstig kaufen konnte.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Baujahr 07.
> 
> Tja, so en schönes Bike hatte ich auch ma. Dank eines Risses im rahmen bekomme ich jetzt ein ganz Schwarzes


 
Kriegst du ein neues Bike, oder einen neuen Rahmen?


----------



## mrt1N (20. Juni 2009)

Ist zwar nicht besonders vorbildlich fotographiert, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die Atmosphäre in dem Bild.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (20. Juni 2009)

@volki3....würd mich auch interessieren...nur den rahmen oder was<?? als garantieleistung oder musst du selbst belchen??


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht besonders vorbildlich fotographiert, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die Atmosphäre in dem Bild.



coole Perspektive  ohne Blitz wäre es perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (20. Juni 2009)

@barbarissima und CuBe7HILLZ

Schön wärs 
Nene, "nur" den Rahmen. Aber der wird dann en ganz Schwarzer sein.
Gefällt mir zwar net so, ich fand den Rahmen in Schwarz/Silber noch am schönsten 
Naja, auf die Rahmen gibt ja Cube 5 Jahre Garantie!!!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

find ich aber gut .... dann hast du auch etwas zu tun


----------



## volki3 (20. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> find ich aber gut .... dann hast du auch etwas zu tun




Nene, ich Lasse machen 
Bike ist am Dienstag vom Händler abgeholt worden und ich Hoffe das Anfang nächster Woche wieder kommt. So was ist zur Zeit einfach von der Zeit her net drin das ich es selber um/aufbaue?!


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> @barbarissima und CuBe7HILLZ
> 
> Schön wärs
> Nene, "nur" den Rahmen. Aber der wird dann en ganz Schwarzer sein.
> ...


 
Dann finde ich es auch sehr schade  Der Rahmen ist wirklich schön


----------



## aux-racing (21. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Nene, ich Lasse machen
> Bike ist am Dienstag vom Händler abgeholt worden und ich Hoffe das Anfang nächster Woche wieder kommt. So was ist zur Zeit einfach von der Zeit her net drin das ich es selber um/aufbaue?!



nimmst du den rahmen dann 1 nummer grösser?
nur, weil ich wundere mich immer über so manche sattelstützen-einstellungen hier im forum.
die dinger sind bei manchen bikes soooo weit rausgezogen, wundert mich das das dann nicht bei jedem rahmen mit der einstellung so reisst wie bei deinem.
ich finde wenn man schon so gross ist sollte man auch den rahmen für die entsprechende schrittlänge kaufen.
ich bin kein experte aber vom logischen her bei der entfernung auf den knotenpunkt des rahmens und der hebelwirkung und vieleicht etwas zu locker angezogenem knebel, naja- gerade beim ungefedertem hinterbau. wie schwer bist du? solo und mit gepäck /ausrüstung.
nur son gedanke. ist nicht böse gemeint,der grund für son schaden interessiert mich nur.
im beratungsgespräch beim kauf meines bikes beim händler haben wir jedenfalls über die problematik gesprochen.


btw -finde es auch schade um das silber


----------



## Ulvaeus (21. Juni 2009)

Ahoj,

ich habe hier in dem Thema ein rot/weisses cube reaction gesehen, mit weissen Felgen und Reifen mit weissen streifen.

Das war ein bisschen fein gemacht das Teil, leider finde ich es nicht mehr, ich suche schon ne Stunde  Vieleicht weiß jemand welches Bike ich meine und kann mir freundlicherweise den Link zu der richtigen Seite geben?

Wäre echt nett!

Danke !!


----------



## Team Slow Duck (21. Juni 2009)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht besonders vorbildlich fotographiert, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die Atmosphäre in dem Bild.



Sieht gut aus  Kannst Du in Raw fotografieren? Da kannste bei den dunklen Teilen auch noch mehr Zeichnung rausholen aus aus nem fertigen jpg.


----------



## mrt1N (21. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich kann auch in RAW fotografieren. Hab eine Eos 350D.

Werd ich die nächsten Male auch machen, wenns schöne Bilder von meinem Schatz geben soll.


----------



## k-nipser (21. Juni 2009)

Hi, hier meine Updates 

- Fat Albert 2009 DD front
- X.0 Trigger
- X.9 Schaltwerk

Die ersten Testmeter der Sram waren absolut super! 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## Groudon (21. Juni 2009)

würde es nicht eher sinn machen wenn man X.9 Trigger und X.0 Schaltwerk nehmen würde???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k-nipser (21. Juni 2009)

Hi, ich persönlich finde es so besser 

Das Schaltwerk kann bei nem Crash oder durch einen Ast/Felsen mit Sicherheit eher kaputt
gehen als die Trigger - von daher hab ich mich für diese Variante entschieden. Ein X.9 Schaltwerk
kostet nur 54,-- und ein X.0 130,--. 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2009)

Übertreibs mal nicht.
Hab noch kein x0 für 130 gekauft.


----------



## Musicman (21. Juni 2009)

Sondern?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Übertreibs mal nicht.
> Hab noch kein x0 für 130 gekauft.


Hab aber auch für das XO -Blackbox-Schaltwerk 125 Euro bezahlt. Medium Version.


----------



## k-nipser (21. Juni 2009)

*@[email protected]*

... ich rede von neuen ...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (21. Juni 2009)

Hier ein paar Pics von meiner kleinen Hometour eben...zwischen Regen und ähhm...ach ja, noch mehr Regen...
einmal quer durch die 7Hillz....sehr Matschig aber dafür auch Menschenleer...GEIL!!!
sehr schöner Spot...ein alter Steinbruch,danach Kletterspot und dann kam der Naturschutz....wer schützt uns eigentlich vor dem Naturschutz...









auf dem Ölberg....




und eine Lichtung (also das war sie bis Kyrill nicht) alles voller Lila Fingerhut...sehr schön...sehr giftig!!




hat sich noch gelohnt raus zu fahren...kurz mal 20km *ohne* regen...(grus an Picard,Style usw...)...tja jungs...*PECH!!!*....


----------



## fasj (21. Juni 2009)

So, hab auch mal wieder eine halbe Nacht geschraubt und mein Rad wieder etwas überholt.
Hier die Bilder nach der Testrunde heute.





Neues X0 Schaltwerk, gabs mal "günstig".




Da die alten Atac nach ca. 17tkm kaputt waren hier die neuen mit Titan Achse.




Das Cockpit umgebaut.
105 mm Syntace F99 und die X0 Twister. Dazu musste ich die GX2 absägen.
Funktioniert super. (Bitte keine Diskussion anfangen, ich fand die Trigger auch gut, aber ich fahr Twister gerne)







OK, OK, die Bremsbefestigung ohne Matchmaker sind bestellt. Haben aber Lieferzeit. Muss jetzt halt erst mal so gehen.

Kette und Kassette gleich mit gewechselt. Das Mountain Goat hackelt jetzt gerade ncoh etwas, mal sehn ob ich das auch noch tauschen muss. Beim der letzten Kette ging das schnell weg.

fasj


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2009)

Leider ist nur ein Bild bei der heutigen Tour entstanden  




Auffahrt zum Monte Tamaro im Tessin

naja mit etwas gutem Willen noch ein zweites




Auf dem Gipfel


----------



## Master | Torben (21. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leider ist nur ein Bild bei der heutigen Tour entstanden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt putz dir mal die Nase und wisch die Tränen ab  
Wer heute schon ein so schönes Panorama vor der Nase hatte, der sollte bestenfalls Freudentränen weinen


----------



## ire0 (22. Juni 2009)

Moin,

@cube7hillz: Ich hatte meine Tora zur Wartung, da habe ich interessehalber mal nachgefragt ob das geht. Leider hat der ganz Spaß 4 Wochen gedauert , aber es hat sich gelohnt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden!!!!!

War gestern auch biken mit´nem Kumpel, erst war ja das Wetter ganz in Ordnung. Die letzten 10Km sind wir in ein feines Gewitter gekommen, wir waren komplett nass. Die letzten Km mussten wir auch noch Straße fahren weil er mit seinem Rad nicht mehr voran gekommen ist. Der Albert an der Hinterachse hat in dem mom. keinen Spaß gemacht.

bye
Ire


----------



## pumadriver (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich schon seit einer ganzen Weile mit großem Interesse dieses Thema hier verfolge möchte ich nun auch einen Beitrag dazu leisten und Euch ein paar wenige Impressionen von unserem Gardasee - Südtirol Trip jetzt im Juni zeigen:

























Gruß,

pumadriver


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (22. Juni 2009)

very nice pic's!!!!


----------



## Organspänder (22. Juni 2009)

@ pumadriver

Landschaft+Bikes=Schöne Bilder
Würfel im Partnerlook


----------



## linkespurfahrer (22. Juni 2009)

@pumadriver: Wie macht sich die X12 Steckachse hinten? Lauft die Scheibe auch in den Kurven stets schleiffrei und lässt sich das Rad wirklich so einfach aus- und einbauen wie auf dem Syntace-Video? Schade finde ich, dass Cube sich beim günstigsten Stereo nicht auch für ne Steckachsenlösung für die Federgabel entschieden hat. Irgendwie ne halbe Sache...

Toll wäre es auch, wenn die nächsten AMS mit Steckachse vorne und hinten sowie eingepressten Innenlager geliefert würden. Denn hin und wieder kann es bei mir (AMS 125) je nach Untergrund und Geschwindigkeit schon vorkommen, dass Resonanzen auftreten und die Scheibe gerade bei starker Schräglage vorne und hinten leicht schleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (22. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> @ pumadriver
> 
> Landschaft+Bikes=Schöne Bilder
> Würfel im Partnerlook


ZUSTIMMUNG!!!
..lechz..


----------



## Beff94 (22. Juni 2009)

@ pumadriver

echt schöne bilder von deinen Bikes + Landschaft

So und nun mein Würfel, es ist ein Cube Ams 100 Comp in Schwarz/Weiß


*Noch ganz jung*










*Oben auf dem Glatzberg*






*und mit dem 125er von meinem Dad*


----------



## pumadriver (22. Juni 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @pumadriver: Wie macht sich die X12 Steckachse hinten? Lauft die Scheibe auch in den Kurven stets schleiffrei und lässt sich das Rad wirklich so einfach aus- und einbauen wie auf dem Syntace-Video? Schade finde ich, dass Cube sich beim günstigsten Stereo nicht auch für ne Steckachsenlösung für die Federgabel entschieden hat. Irgendwie ne halbe Sache...
> 
> Toll wäre es auch, wenn die nächsten AMS mit Steckachse vorne und hinten sowie eingepressten Innenlager geliefert würden. Denn hin und wieder kann es bei mir (AMS 125) je nach Untergrund und Geschwindigkeit schon vorkommen, dass Resonanzen auftreten und die Scheibe gerade bei starker Schräglage vorne und hinten leicht schleift.



Ich kann über die Steckachse nichts negatives berichten, muss allerdings gestehen dass ich das Hinterrad noch nicht ausgebaut habe. 
Die hintere Scheibe hört man schon ab und zu schleifen, wobei dies beim AMS WLS Comp von meinem Schatz genauso ist - ich glaube daher nicht, dass dies auf die Steckachse zurückzuführen ist.

Gruß,
pumadriver


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Juni 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> @ pumadriver
> 
> echt schöne bilder von deinen Bikes + Landschaft
> 
> ...




sry es kommen leider keine bilder an


----------



## Konstantin 1979 (22. Juni 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Ich kann über die Steckachse nichts negatives berichten, muss allerdings gestehen dass ich das Hinterrad noch nicht ausgebaut habe.
> Die hintere Scheibe hört man schon ab und zu schleifen, wobei dies beim AMS WLS Comp von meinem Schatz genauso ist - ich glaube daher nicht, dass dies auf die Steckachse zurückzuführen ist.
> 
> Gruß,
> pumadriver


 
Leichtes schleifen vernehme auch ich an meinem K18 am Hinterrad wenns dann mal ein wenig schärfer in die Kurve geht; stört aber nicht weiter! Ausbau mit der Steckachse läuft super, ab und an mit neuem Schlauch und Pneu max 10 min. Problemlos!!!

Gruß
Konstantin


----------



## Beff94 (22. Juni 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> sry es kommen leider keine bilder an



Ja ich weis, wie geht des das da welche kommen


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Juni 2009)

hmm sagt mal weil ihrs alle von schleifen habt....

meine louise schleifen garnicht so tatsächlich extrem, aber doch so leicht dass sie quasi hochfrequent quietschen, ziehe ich allerdings minimal am bremshebel gibt sich das geräusch wieder. möchte mir jemand verraten woran das liegt? bin aktuell etwas ratlos -.- und das gequitsche nerft auf dauer schon ZIEMLICH 

wäre wirklich über jeden tip / rat dankbar

grüße aus der Maingegend,
Eck


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (22. Juni 2009)

pumadriver schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich schon seit einer ganzen Weile mit großem Interesse dieses Thema hier verfolge möchte ich nun auch einen Beitrag dazu leisten und Euch ein paar wenige Impressionen von unserem Gardasee - Südtirol Trip jetzt im Juni zeigen:
> 
> ...




Sau geile Bilder


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2009)

@ pumadriver:

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 









Dann habt ihr wohl einen schönen Urlaub gehabt? An den Gardasee komme ich dieses Jahr auch noch. Ist aber nur Zielort meiner Transalp.


----------



## darkdog (22. Juni 2009)

unserm Dr. sein neues Spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-Cube (22. Juni 2009)

feines Teil das Fritzz, haben die jetzt endlich ihr Problem mit der Lackierung/Beschichtung gelöst?
Das Schaltwerk kommt mir aber bissl horizontal vor, oder muss das so sein?


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2009)

Geiles Teil , aber deine Kette mag diese Schaltkombination (vorne groß-hinten groß) auf Dauer nicht so gerne.  Oder die Kette ist zu kurz.

Was fährst denn für ne Übersetzung vorne?


----------



## schlickjump3r (22. Juni 2009)

Wow Saugeiles gerät. Bist jetzt wohl der erste der son schickes teil unter sein Hintern schnallen darf. Viel spass damit. 

@pumadriver bei den Bildern kommt ja richtig urlaubsfeeling auf super gemacht! Vorallem schönes Bike.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## darkdog (22. Juni 2009)

ist das Rad von einem Freund sollte es nur schon mal rein stellen.
Vorne ist 24/36 drauf
Denke heute nach der ersten Fahrt erzählt er mal mehr hier


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Juni 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm sagt mal weil ihrs alle von schleifen habt....
> 
> meine louise schleifen garnicht so tatsächlich extrem, aber doch so leicht dass sie quasi hochfrequent quietschen, ziehe ich allerdings minimal am bremshebel gibt sich das geräusch wieder. möchte mir jemand verraten woran das liegt? bin aktuell etwas ratlos -.- und das gequitsche nerft auf dauer schon ZIEMLICH
> 
> ...




kann mir keiner helfen? (will nicht dass es in vergessenheit gerät)


----------



## acid-driver (22. Juni 2009)

bremssattel ausrichten. 

für mehr info -> suchfunktion oder PN


----------



## Beff94 (22. Juni 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> @ pumadriver
> 
> echt schöne bilder von deinen Bikes + Landschaft
> 
> ...



Jetzt funktionieren die bilder


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Juni 2009)

verdammt schaut unser schöner glatzberg auf den pics flach aus 

huhuuu da hinten in dem ort wo die kirche ist wohn ich


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Juni 2009)

Was für ein Berg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Juni 2009)

verdammt .... 

nein is schon ein berg bzw hügel, der sich aber so an die 10 km lang zieht, man sieht ihn nur echt gaaaar nicht, er ist zwar echt nich hoch (100 höhenmeter), aber für touren tut ers !!!

wenn ich mich nicht täusche ham wir mal in erdkunde gelernt dass des so ne art endmoräne ist (also der erdhaufen, der vor den gletschern in der eiszeit hergeschoben wurde) *streber*


----------



## Maaxen (22. Juni 2009)

Halli Hallo
Ich lese mich jetzt schon seit einiger zeit durch den gesamten thread.
Gibt wircklich vielle gute bikes hier. Würde mich aber mal interessieren, warum hier so gut wie niemand ein ltd comp besitzt oder zumindest dieses nicht postet. Wollte mir das demnächst nämlich einverleiben aber bin jetzt ein bisschen verunsichert.
Weiß einer ne Antwort oder gibts besitzer???


----------



## beuze1 (22. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl


> nein is schon ein berg bzw hügel, der sich aber so an die 10 km lang zieht,  (100 höhenmeter), aber für touren tut ers !!!


----------



## Beff94 (22. Juni 2009)

sag ma mal so für anfänger is des ein berg und für fortgeschrittene ein hügel xD


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Juni 2009)

nein habs falsch formuliert !!!! menno   des ist wie beschrieben eine moräne, also ein schmaler langgezogener wall, der an der höchsten stelle ca 10km lang ist (wie ein grat oder so), breit ist der "berg" dann ca 2 km, also geht so ca 10% aufwärts

sorry ich kanns nicht gscheit erklären  , ich hoffe du verstehst es jetz


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> kann mir keiner helfen? (will nicht dass es in vergessenheit gerät)



wenn das Schleifen nicht dauerhaft ist, und es nur ab und zu kommt, dafür dann halt permaanent, dann liegts vermutlich nicht en einem falsch ausgerichteten Bremssattel..
Wie wärs, wenn du mal versuchst die kolben gangbar zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (22. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> *der an der höchsten stelle ca 10km lang ist *



 ist schon klar..


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Juni 2009)

meine fresse  ich weis ich kanns nich erklären

ok nochmal anders  eine längliche erderhebung, die sich 10km in die länge zieht, änhlich eines walls

jetz is aba gut, zegt eure cubes !!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2009)

Haja, haben wir verstanden, mach doch keinen Stress
Aber für mich wäre das als "sanfte erhebung" einzustufen


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. Juni 2009)

danke !! jetz kann ich besser schlafen 

gott sei dank ham wir nur ne autostunde in die echten berge 
sieht dann so aus




dann noch meins und der kollege davon



bilder warn glaub ich schon mal, aber besser als text ^^


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Juni 2009)

nee war schon ein dauerhaftes "zwitschern" 

aber jetzt hab ich mal den Sattel neu ausgerichtet und jetzt ist wieder alles tippi toppi

mal schauen ob das auch so bleibt 

also dann leuts, man sieht sich (hoffentlich demnächst mal mit ordentlichen bildern von mir, muss ich halt dochmal die dslr mitschleppen)

mfg Eck


----------



## DeLocke (22. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde ja gerne ein Bild zeigen, oder noch besser ein Video aber leider ging alles zu schnell.

War gerade mit meinem Kumpel auf unserer Hausrunde rund um den Schaumberg unterwegs als er sich paar Meter vor mir mit seinem Cube wie ein Würfel überschlagen hat! Was war passiert?

Wir sind gerade auf einer Waldautobahn gefahren als ich vor mir nur noch was braunes aus dem Wald springen seh und ihm voll ins Rad. Gott sei Dank nichts passiert nur ein paar Schürfwunden und Reh-Haare am Bike.

Also Cube vs. Rotwild = 0:1


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Juni 2009)

puuh glück gehabt!

trotzdem gute Besserung deinem Kumpel 

war mit dem wild auch ncoh alles in ordnung?

dann wäre es ja eher cube vs. Rotwild = 1:1  denn das cube hats ja überstanden


----------



## Racer87 (22. Juni 2009)

Hab auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder. Hab mal bisschen mit gimp Colorkey gespielt.


----------



## Musicman (22. Juni 2009)

Geil!


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (23. Juni 2009)

schöne pics....nur kann es sein das da ein gummi von deiner federgabel was daneben hängt oder was ist das??
gestern ist einer mit einem citrus gelben cube edge zone an mir vorbei gefahren...kannte ich noch granicht...sah aus wien dirtbike....poste mal einer pics davon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2009)

Der Gummiring ist eine Hilfe zum Einstellen des Negativfederwegs (Sag) von der Gabel.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=562


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (23. Juni 2009)

so lernt man immer was dazu....guter link....thx


----------



## Physo (23. Juni 2009)

Habe letzte woche das Cube Stereo  Bike gekauft Hammer teil ehrlich


----------



## Cortezsi (23. Juni 2009)

Physo schrieb:


> Habe letzte woche das Cube Stereo  Bike gekauft Hammer teil ehrlich



Ehrlich? Schwur darauf?

Und was ist Hammer? Was bist Du gefahren?


----------



## Organspänder (23. Juni 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> gestern ist einer mit einem citrus gelben cube edge zone an mir vorbei gefahren...kannte ich noch granicht...sah aus wien dirtbike....poste mal einer pics davon...




Bitteschön


----------



## CQB (23. Juni 2009)

büddeschön, Rahmen sucht übrigens neuen Besitzer


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (23. Juni 2009)

nice pics...hat mich echt gewundert das ich das noch nie gesehn habe und auch das es noch nie (seid ich hier bin) gepostet wurde.....schaut doch net aus...


----------



## beuze1 (23. Juni 2009)

*hoffentlich hört des jetzt den mal auf zu Regnen...*


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

so mal Cube im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneZero (23. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



Das ist gut fuer das Rad und fuer den Kreislauf


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *hoffentlich hört des jetzt den mal auf zu Regnen...*
> 
> [Wasserblder]



Da kann man(n) doch durchfahren


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so mal Cube im Einsatz


 
Sieht aus, als hättet ihr viel Spaß gehabt auf der Tour  
Wo ward ihr da?


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *hoffentlich hört des jetzt den mal auf zu Regnen...*


 
Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich zu Hause geblieben bin  Hab ich mir schon die nassen Socken gespart


----------



## maybrik (23. Juni 2009)

Hi 

Mal ein Pic von was altem umd schönem





was geborgtem und trotzdem schönem





und was neuem, wunderschönem (ich hoffe es hört bald auf zu regnen)






Grüsse


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

Das war eine Tour, mit den Freireitern aus Frankfurt, von Arosa übers Hörnli (Aufstieg mit der Bahn) durchs Urdenfüggeli nach Lenzerheide und wieder über den Schafälplitrail (zweites Bild) Zurück nach Arosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (23. Juni 2009)

@maybrik:
sehr sehr schönes ding! ich habe ja eure fritzz misere mitverfolgt. Glückwunsch, hoffe mein kumpel hat seins auch bald!
viel spaß damit

lg
Scheiß regen


----------



## maybrik (23. Juni 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> @maybrik:
> sehr sehr schönes ding! ich habe ja eure fritzz misere mitverfolgt. Glückwunsch, hoffe mein kumpel hat seins auch bald!
> viel spaß damit
> 
> ...


 
Hi

Bin froh das, dass ganze ein Ende hat (wünsch es auch deinem Kumpl)und ich das bike endlich habe


Grüsse


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. Juni 2009)

@maybrik hat die qual auch endlich ein ende bei euch sah ja zwischenzeitlich auch nich so jut aus um die fritzzi's also in der farbcombi find ichs fritzz super schön, einfach nur ne super süse sahneschnitte das ding vom feinsten. Hab viel spass damit und allen noch wartenden egal auf was drück ich mal hier offiziell die Daumen mir natürlich auch^^.

ps. was n das fürn Rahmenhöhe schätz mal 20" habsch damit recht?

<schlicki


----------



## maybrik (23. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @maybrik hat die qual auch endlich ein ende bei euch sah ja zwischenzeitlich auch nich so jut aus um die fritzzi's also in der farbcombi find ichs fritzz super schön, einfach nur ne super süse sahneschnitte das ding vom feinsten. Hab viel spass damit und allen noch wartenden egal auf was drück ich mal hier offiziell die Daumen mir natürlich auch^^.
> 
> ps. was n das fürn Rahmenhöhe schätz mal 20" habsch damit recht?
> 
> <schlicki


 
Hi

Danke, ja ist 20 und das ding sieht*  Riesig Groß *ausund die Farbcombi kommt in echt nochmal schöner rüber als auf dem Foto

Grüsse


----------



## schlickjump3r (24. Juni 2009)

Glaub ich? ist auch echt schön das ding wenns sich dann auch noch so sahne fährt ist ja perfekt. Hoffe mein r1 w'b verlässt auch bald den Geburtskanal da trägt cube ja echt schon lang genug schwanger mit. 


<<


----------



## Physo (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich bin der neue hier hehehe

Wollt fragen habe mir vor kurzem das Cube Stereo Bike geleistet und wollte fragen da ich hier in den verschieden Foren immer wieder drauf gestossen bin das die Fox Federgabel die beste ist stimmt das? ich habe auf meiner die Rock Shox Revelation wie ist die so  ich kenne mich damit nicht so gut aus
danke für eure infos im Vorraus

LG Memo


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2009)

Willkommen im Forum und viel Spass mit dem Stereo 

Was die beste Gabel ist? Ich glaube da streiten sich die Gelehrten immer wieder  Aufjedenfall hast du keine schlechte Gabel in deinem Bike  Die macht alles was du willst und das auch noch gut  
Viel Spass damit


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die macht alles was du willst und das auch noch gut



Aber auch nur wenn das Setup stimmt


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. Juni 2009)

Das gilt aber für alle Federgabeln. 
Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Reaction mit neuer Gabel.


----------



## sigggi (24. Juni 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Das gilt aber für alle Federgabeln.
> Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Reaction mit neuer Gabel.



Sieht wie ein 18 Zoll Rahmen ich habe einen 16 Zoll Rahmen. 
Wie ich sehe hast Du nur einen Flaschenhalter dran. Hast du auch das Problem für das Sattelrohr einen passenden Halter zu finden. Bei meinem 16 Zoll Reaction sitzen die Flaschen immer auf dem Unterrohr auf, bis unten ind den Halter kann ich sie gar nicht stecken.
Hab es gestern mal noch mal mit dem Elite Ciussi Side Gel Sideclip





probiert. Klappt aber auch nicht. Die Flaschen stossen aneinander bevor so ganz im Halter stecken.
Eventeull kennt Jemand ne Halterkombination die es ermöglicht bei einem 16 Zoll Reaction Rahmen zwei Flaschen unterzubringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Flaschenhaltern ist ein allgemeines Problem bei 16" Rahmen, ist nicht nur bei Cube so, am besten fährst du auf langen Touren mit Rucksack da geht erstens mehr rein und die Getränke bleiben auch kühler und im Winter hast du einen schönen warmen Rücken, schöner Nebeneffekt er bietet noch Schutz beim Sturz.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (24. Juni 2009)

eben ein kleines ausdauerründchen drehen wollen und zum fahrraddealer meines vertrauens,...aber hat mich dann doch noch in den wald gezogen...war ja klar.....aber auch direkt mal ein paar schöne singletrail gefunden...schön nur 30cm breit direkt am hang......geil!!
UUUnd dieses wedda.....einfach HAAAMMER!!!!.....nach den letzten 2 wochen!!!!!

















Viel spaß euch noch....

Ps: grüße an den herrn Picard!!!!!....


----------



## hano! (24. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Organspänder (24. Juni 2009)

Endlich wieder eine Funktionierende Gabel am Bike


----------



## volki3 (24. Juni 2009)

Gude.

Da ja mein Radl en neuen Rahmen bekommt und ich ohne Radl nicht Leben kann. War mein Kumpel so nett und hat mir sein Specialized Epic geliehen. 

Ja, ich weiß es heißt "Zeigt her eure Cubes" aber ich wollte es euch Trotzdem mal Zeigen. Ist echt ein Geiles Teil 





Hoffentlich bekomme ich es wieder Sauber


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Juni 2009)

find ich gut dass auch andre bikes von cube-fahrern dokumentiert werden, so weiß man wenigstens wie sich das eigene bike im vergleich zur konkurrenz schlägt !!!

das federsystem find ich ein bisschen "strange", kenn ich auch von andren marken, habs aber noch nie getestet, wie verhält es sich so ???


----------



## crush-er (24. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> find ich gut dass auch andre bikes von cube-fahrern dokumentiert werden, so weiß man wenigstens wie sich das eigene bike im vergleich zur konkurrenz schlägt !!!



Da will ich doch gleich noch ein wenig hinterher spammen...

Hab jetzt ca 2 Wochen ein Ibis Mojo SL fahren dürfen. Das sind natürlich Welten zu  meinem HT... Konnte das Teil beim Bike-Marathon fahren und das hat WAHNSINNIG Spaß gemacht. 

noch ein paar pics (sind auch klein)


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> Da will ich doch gleich noch ein wenig hinterher spammen...
> 
> Hab jetzt ca 2 Wochen ein Ibis Mojo SL fahren dürfen. Das sind natürlich Welten zu meinem HT... Konnte das Teil beim Bike-Marathon fahren und das hat WAHNSINNIG Spaß gemacht.
> 
> noch ein paar pics (sind auch klein)


 
Mal ehrlich, wenn ich ein Ibis Mojo hätte (und das hätte ich sehr gerne ), dann würde ich das niiiieeeeemaaals verleihen  und schon gar nicht zwei Wochen lang  Wer macht denn sowas


----------



## volki3 (24. Juni 2009)

@freeride_bogl

Also, das Epic ist schon der Hammer!!! 
Besonders der Dämpfer mit (BRAIN). Gut ich als HT-Fahrer mußte mich erst dran gewöhnen. Aber nach ein paar km wollte ich nimmer Runter von dem Bock 
Das Wippen im Wiegetritt ist nicht da. Der Dämpfer Federt nur wenn er soll!!! Berghoch merkt mer es Richtig. Mer muß aber den Dämpfer Hart einstellen, weil in der Weichen Einstellung hat man das Gefühl als Schwimmt der Hinterbau en Bisschen. Naja, was er dann auch macht?! 

Schaltwerk ist Sram X.0 Naja, ist en Bisschen träge. Ich habe das Gefühl das sich Shimano Besser Schalten lässt?!
Geht aber schon Gut ab das Gute Stück 

Gruß
Volki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2009)

Also mir gefällt der Rahmen gar nicht,ist mir zu verbaut.


----------



## stereotom (24. Juni 2009)

Die Gelegenheit lass ich mir jetzt auch nicht entgehen als treuer Cube-Fahrer mal mein neues Super-Spass-Gerät zu zeigen...


----------



## crush-er (24. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wenn ich ein Ibis Mojo hätte (und das hätte ich sehr gerne ), dann würde ich das niiiieeeeemaaals verleihen  und schon gar nicht zwei Wochen lang  Wer macht denn sowas



Ein langjähriger Freund macht das manchmal. Hat mich ehrlich aber auch ein  wenig Überwindung gekostet, das Angebot anzunehmen. Aber als ich dann erst mal drauf saß...


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> Ein langjähriger Freund macht das manchmal. Hat mich ehrlich aber auch ein wenig Überwindung gekostet, das Angebot anzunehmen. Aber als ich dann erst mal drauf saß...


 
Naja, das Angebot anzunehmen hätte ich jetzt wieder null Hemmungen gehabt 

@Dämon: 
Beim Mojo ist es wie beim X6. Entweder man findet ihn/es traumschön, oder potthässlich


----------



## Physo (24. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn das Setup stimmt


 Was meinst du mit Setup?


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Juni 2009)

mit setub meint er die perfekte einstellung der Gabel also setup ist eigentlich nur die einstellung der federelemente (in dem fall)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beeus (25. Juni 2009)

Maaxen schrieb:


> Halli Hallo
> Ich lese mich jetzt schon seit einiger zeit durch den gesamten thread.
> Gibt wircklich vielle gute bikes hier. Würde mich aber mal interessieren, warum hier so gut wie niemand ein ltd comp besitzt oder zumindest dieses nicht postet. Wollte mir das demnächst nämlich einverleiben aber bin jetzt ein bisschen verunsichert.
> Weiß einer ne Antwort oder gibts besitzer???





ich hab eins


----------



## Herbienator (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mal eins...


----------



## marco_m (25. Juni 2009)

Gestern endlich wieder mal das Bike so richtig eingesaut. So nass war's auf meinen Trails schon ewig nicht mehr ..


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. Juni 2009)

@sigggi Ja, ist ein 18". Zwei Flaschenhalter sind kein Problem bei 18". An meinem 16" LTD Race habe ich es noch nicht probiert. Da hast aber schon mit grösseren Flaschen Probleme.


----------



## beattx (25. Juni 2009)

paar pics...


----------



## sHub3Rt (25. Juni 2009)

das schaut nach ner menge spaß aus


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (25. Juni 2009)

@beattx....geile pics....aber noch viel besser ist deine signatur!!!! einfach nur geil!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> @freeride_bogl
> 
> Also, das Epic ist schon der Hammer!!!
> Besonders der Dämpfer mit (BRAIN). Gut ich als HT-Fahrer mußte mich erst dran gewöhnen. Aber nach ein paar km wollte ich nimmer Runter von dem Bock
> ...



Nicht besser, weicher. Sram ist knackiger. Wenn mans richtig einsteellt auch präzieser! Ich ppersöhnlich mags eher knackig Obwohl ich die XTR Trigger auch ganz nett finde!


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Juni 2009)

Habe heute auch mal wieder Bilder gemacht bevor das große Gewitter kommt.


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (25. Juni 2009)

War heute in schöneck zur zieleinfahrt der trans germany!
Hier einige bilder!






 Die führenden der Etappe Bad steben - Schöneck!



















Sorry für die Bildqualität!

Gruß an alle Biker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (25. Juni 2009)

Richtig glücklich sehen die nicht aus, dabei haben die SOOOO TTOOLLEE Bikes 

fasj


----------



## crisu023 (25. Juni 2009)

jawohl, so muss das aussehn ;-)
gatsch und schmodder überall wo das auge hinsieht. da sind unsere bikes zuhaus und bei so nem wetter mit solchem dreck fahr ich am liebsten.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juni 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Richtig glücklich sehen die nicht aus, dabei haben die SOOOO TTOOLLEE Bikes
> 
> fasj


 
Versuch mal zu grinsen, wenn du so viel Schlamm im Gesicht hast


----------



## Organspänder (25. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Versuch mal zu grinsen, wenn du so viel Schlamm im Gesicht hast



Der eine oder andere bezahlt für ne Gesichtsmaske viel Geld und die Jungs haben das umsonst


----------



## dirkbalzer (25. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt in der Finalen Ausstattung 

Umgebaut habe ich nicht besonders viel:
Pedale auf Shimano XTR Klicks, und die Original Griffe habe ich durch Ergon GX1 getauscht.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen Garmin Edge 705 Tacho, Tacx Tao Carbon (Silber) Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche Scott Kangaroo 1 und den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz dran.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere bezahlt für ne Gesichtsmaske viel Geld und die Jungs haben das umsonst


 
Genau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deshalb haben auch alle Mountainbiker so einen jugendlichen Teint


----------



## Darth.Vader (25. Juni 2009)

Holy shit, Dirk, ist das ein geiles Gerät!

Ich warte gerade auf meines...

Sag´mal, täuscht das oder ist der Streifen im Sattel in einem komplett anderen Blau als das des Rahmens?


----------



## linkespurfahrer (25. Juni 2009)

dirkbalzer schrieb:


> So, jetzt in der Finalen Ausstattung
> 
> Umgebaut habe ich nicht besonders viel:
> Pedale auf Shimano XTR Klicks, und die Original Griffe habe ich durch Ergon GX1 getauscht.
> ZusÃ¤tzlich habe ich noch einen Garmin Edge 705 Tacho, Tacx Tao Carbon (Silber) Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche Scott Kangaroo 1 und den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz dran.



@dirkbalzer: sehr schickes GefÃ¤hrt. Das wollte ich mir auch zulegen. Aber mein HÃ¤ndler hatte mir ja im MÃ¤rz ein unwiderstehliches Angebot fÃ¼r ein 2007er AMS 125 Louise gemacht (minus 650â¬). Bevor Du Dir den Lack am Steuerrohr und im Bereich der Wippe durch scheuernde ZÃ¼ge versaust: Entweder Du machst Gummiclips rum - am einfachsten - oder FaltenbÃ¤lge, wie man diese von den V-Brakes kennt - mit nem bissel RumgefÃ¤del der ZÃ¼ge, aber haltbarer. 

Finde es immer Schade, wenn solche tollen RÃ¤der durch Scheuerstellen optisch in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden ...


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Juni 2009)

hehe ich hab auch ein unwiderstehlcihes angebot fÃ¼r ein 07er ams 125 louise bekommen, allerdings von kinschman  1235â¬ bei gerade mal 1700km und ungefahrener bremse und gabel ^^

aber wirklich ein schÃ¶nes 100er hast du da ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (25. Juni 2009)

Da ging es nicht mehr weiter 








Schade eigentlich


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2009)

wer war denn nochmal der junge Mann der so nebenbei noch bei einem Cube-Händler arbeitet..


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Juni 2009)

naa zu ende wars da doch nicht  bike auf die schultern und dann über den balken ballancieren 

ok hätt ich auch nciht gemacht 

sieht aber trotzdem wieder nach ner genialen tour uas


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2009)

so ich dachte ich knips noch mal ein Bild


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> wer war denn nochmal der junge Mann der so nebenbei noch bei einem Cube-Händler arbeitet..



Andi3001 war das, glaube ich.


----------



## crush-er (25. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> wer war denn nochmal der junge Mann der so nebenbei noch bei einem Cube-Händler arbeitet..



war das nicht der Andi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (25. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> wer war denn nochmal der junge Mann der so nebenbei noch bei einem Cube-Händler arbeitet..


 
Mir ist nur Andi3001 bekannt... meinst du den?


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

Icvh bin aber bekannt Ja, der bin ich wohl


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2009)

*mein Händler ist ein beserer Sportler als Händler...äh..
na ja egal*

zur sache, ich warte schon seit 2 Wochen auf eine Buchsen-Set und Er schafft es nicht mir das zu besorgen...
*für einen Fox FLOAT RP23
im 2008er AMS 125..*









*hat Dein Cheffe da was für mich oder weiß wer wo ich die herbring*


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

Buchsen sind auf jeden Fall da (hab erst vor kurzem meine getauscht), obs das ganze set ist weiß ich nicht, aber normal haben wir alles da.. Woher?! Fox, Cube, keine Ahnung. Müsste man mal nachfragen. Spätestens smastag bin ich wieder da. Mal schaun ob ich was rausgrige


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2009)

*Buchsen für die Dämferaufnahme.
hinten und vorne

*


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt, haben wir eigtl.. da...Hab ich ja selbst gewechselt (wenn auch am stereo)..Ich wer mich erkundigen


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juni 2009)

> obs das ganze set ist weiß ich nicht



*oben 2, unten 2...*
ich nehm sie wenn Du hast..
und wenn,s die Schrauben auch noch hat..auch einpacken !!!
meld Dich bitte..PM


----------



## wildkater (25. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *mein Händler ist ein beserer Sportler als Händler...äh..
> na ja egal*
> 
> zur sache, ich warte schon seit 2 Wochen auf eine Buchsen-Set und Er schafft es nicht mir das zu besorgen...
> ...



Hallo Beuze,

mein Händler wartet schon seit 5 Wochen auf einen kompletten Satz Buchsen + Lager für mein STEREO...

Nur zur Info!


----------



## regenrohr (25. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Habe heute auch mal wieder Bilder gemacht bevor das große Gewitter kommt.



Gewitter?
Der alte Aussichtsturm in Bachem... kann mich noch dran erinnern, als man den noch begehen konnte...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2009)

@ beuze ....

Du putzt zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (26. Juni 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Hallo Beuze,
> 
> mein Händler wartet schon seit 5 Wochen auf einen kompletten Satz Buchsen + Lager für mein STEREO...
> 
> Nur zur Info!



@Beuze
Tja, trisp...
Der hat auch meistens zu wenn ich da bin....
Lässt du ihn etwa schrauben ?

Aber dein Problem kann ich nachvollziehen.
Mein Händler bekommt es auch nicht her.
Hab die Teile allerdings erst am 22 Mai bestellt.

Toxoholix sollte sie haben, da sind sie aber anscheinend teurer....

@Andi: Wäre an der Info auch interessiert...

fasj


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2009)

@ Beuze und fasj:

Warum schreibt ihr beide nicht direkt eine Mail an Cube? Beschreibt das Problem und hängt ein paar Bilder dran und bittet freundlich um die Teile, gegen Bezahlung. Meist kommen die Sachen ein paar Tage später mit der Post. Und bei manchen Firmen sogar für nix. Mit Topeak, Cube und tune habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Alles auf Kulanz wegen der Kundenfreundlichkeit.


----------



## fasj (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ein Versuch ist es wert.
Will meinem Händler aber nicht reinreiten....

Mit tune hab ich das auch mal gemacht. 
Der Würger gebrochen.
Musste dann Rechnungskopie und teil einschicken. 
Ein paar Tage später kam das reparierte Teil zurück. Die haben sich die Mühe gemacht das zu zerlegen und "nur" die schelle zu wechseln.

fasj


----------



## herrgelb (26. Juni 2009)

naja, kann aber auch sein, dass du so eine antwort erhälst:

Hallo,
es tut mir leid, dass sie ein Problem mit einem Produkt aus unserem Haus haben. Eine Ferndiagnose ist hier leider nicht möglich. Bitte wenden sie sich an ihrem Cube Händler, da dieser ihr Ansprechpartner für Gewährleistungsreperaturen ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen/best regards
Sxxxxxxxx Fxxxx

...und dies nach bitte um 2 schrauben. 
ich will gar keine gewährleistungsreparatur. das rad ist von 2005 und ich wollte wissen, ob´s möglich wäre die teile direkt von cube zu beziehen,
da mein händler nicht will oder kann bzw. was von defekte teile einschicken erzählt.


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Juni 2009)

Aber ehrlich kann das nicht so ewig dauern, geht das nicht über irgend einen großen Internetversand? Die haben doch auch oft sowas im Programm. 
Wenn die Zeit drängt, einfach mal beim Metallbauer um die die Ecke herumschaun, denn ist ja wirklich kein High Tec Produkt, geht selbst mit ner alten nicht NC fähigen Drehbank aus eigener Erfahrung gut. Nur dank anderer Studienvertiefung komm ich da nimmer ran, sonst hätt ich euch das einfach mal angeboten


----------



## fasj (26. Juni 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich kann das nicht so ewig dauern, geht das nicht über irgend einen großen Internetversand? Die haben doch auch oft sowas im Programm.
> Wenn die Zeit drängt, einfach mal beim Metallbauer um die die Ecke herumschaun, denn ist ja wirklich kein High Tec Produkt, geht selbst mit ner alten nicht NC fähigen Drehbank aus eigener Erfahrung gut. Nur dank anderer Studienvertiefung komm ich da nimmer ran, sonst hätt ich euch das einfach mal angeboten



Aus meiner Sicht ist das auch ein FOX Problem.
Toxo hat wohl dei Exklusivrechte in D. Bei keinem Versender (ich rede nicht nur von einem) hab ich solche Buchsen gesehen.
RockShox ja, aber nicht Fox.

fasj


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juni 2009)

Das beschaffen der Buchsen ist doch kein Problem, die kannst du überall bestellen, was sich als schwierig herausgestellt hat ist die DU Buchse und die Schrauben.  Die sollte der Cube Händler aber da haben.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juni 2009)

Hier gibt es z.b. die Buchsen und sogar die DU Buchsen.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. Juni 2009)

@beuze: Wieviel Kilometer bist Du denn etwa schon gefahren? Ich denke mal 10.000 werdens schon gewesen sein, wenn Du vor kurzem den gesamten Antrieb gewechselt hast. 

Ich habe seit April schon 3.400km, allerdings gibts ja hier in der Märkischen Sandbüchse nicht so extreme Geländestrecken (da ist Asphalt hier zum Teil schlimmer als Gelände)...sollte also bei 74kg Fahrergewicht noch ne Weile halten dürfen...

Am besten ich bevorrate mich schon jetzt, ehe ich doof da stehe... 

Ich traue mir zu die Buchsen und alle Lager auch selber zu wechseln. Wie (bzw. mit welchem Werkzeug) bekomme ich die am besten raus? 

Ich denke mal die Bolzen bekomme ich mit ner langen und weit genug reingedrehten Maschinenschraube sowie einem Gummihammer heraus, aber die Buchse  fallen die dann einfach raus oder wie?... rein sollte ja kein Problem sein. Gibt ja Gefrierschrank...

Du scheins ja auch fast alles selber machen zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Juni 2009)

Die Buchsen sind meist von Hand abziehbar.
Gefrierschrank würde nur bei der Montage was nützen, aber wie gesagt.....


----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. Juni 2009)

Habe ne Antwort unter nem anderen Therad gefunden, Schraube, U- Scheiben. Ziehen ist besser als Schlagen...

Aber wenn Du noch nen tollen Tipp hast, her damit!


----------



## volki3 (26. Juni 2009)

Gude.

Endlich habe ich meinen Würfel mit neunen Rahmen wieder!!! 
Naja, gefällt mir zwar net so Gut wie der alte aber was will mehr machen?!

Darf ich vorstellen! Cube LTD Team NG 











Gruß Volki


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juni 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> @beuze: Wieviel Kilometer bist Du denn etwa schon gefahren? Ich denke mal 10.000 werdens schon gewesen sein, wenn Du vor kurzem den gesamten Antrieb gewechselt hast.



ca. 8000 km..

Interessant auch die Preisgestaltung

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20018_FOX-Aluminium-Einbaubuchse-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm.html

http://www.jehlebikes.de/wbp-4407-ks-paar-alu-buchse-kind-shock-daempfer.html


----------



## fasj (26. Juni 2009)

Welche braucht man beim AMS125 Model 2008 ?
fasj


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Gude.
> 
> Endlich habe ich meinen Würfel mit neunen Rahmen wieder!!!
> Naja, gefällt mir zwar net so Gut wie der alte aber was will mehr machen?!
> ...



Ist das ein spezieller LTD-Rahmen oder werden an denen keine Cantisockel mehr verbaut? (Kann keine entdecken)...

Ansonsten schauts doch gut aus, was war es denn vorher? 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (26. Juni 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ist das ein spezieller LTD-Rahmen oder werden an denen keine Cantisockel mehr verbaut? (Kann keine entdecken)...
> 
> Ansonsten schauts doch gut aus, was war es denn vorher?
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Jo, ähm.... keine Ahnung? Mußte ja Grad mal nach Schauen gehn hihi
Sind keine mehr dran?
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen-Danke 
Vorher war es Schwarz Silber!


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juni 2009)

@fasj


> Lässt du ihn etwa schrauben ?


*um Gottes willen, wo denn 
auf dem Gehweg vor dem Geschäft*

@fasj


> Welche braucht man beim AMS125 Model 2008 ?


*ich messe morgen nochmal das genaue "Einbaumass"*

@linkespurfahrer


> Du scheins ja auch fast alles selber machen zu können...


*ja*

@herrgelb


> Hallo,
> es tut mir leid, dass sie ein Problem mit einem Produkt aus unserem Haus haben. Eine Ferndiagnose ist hier leider nicht möglich. Bitte wenden sie sich an ihrem Cube Händler, da dieser ihr Ansprechpartner für Gewährleistungsreperaturen ist.


*hab ich auch schon so von denen Gehört*

@mzaskar


> Du putzt zu viel


*ja in der Gondel wirst nicht dreckig*

@wildkater


> mein Händler wartet schon seit 5 Wochen auf einen kompletten Satz Buchsen + Lager für mein STEREO...


*als König Kunde könntest da schon mal durchdrehen*


*ich möchte aber sagen das oft nicht der Händler schuld an den Wartezeiten
ist..Er würde sicher gerne was verkaufen..*
*das Problem ist Cube*


----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. Juni 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Jo, ähm.... keine Ahnung? Mußte ja Grad mal nach Schauen gehn hihi
> Sind keine mehr dran?
> Ist mir nicht aufgefallen-Danke
> Vorher war es Schwarz Silber!



Wenn Canti Sockel nicht gebraucht werden siehts eh viel besser ohne aus und gehört sich auch so. 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen!

Ulkig finde ich ja von CUBE, dass zum Beispiel die 2009er LTD Team, also die in Schwarz/Grün, bei meinem Händler Canti Sockel dran haben, aber auf der Webseite nicht . Es gibt Leute denen ist sowas egal, aber ich finde sowas zum :kotz:

Man stelle sich vor, man wartet in Vorfreude auf eine cleane Optik einige Monate (was bei bestimmten Modellen bei CUBE bekanntermaßen keine Seltenheit ist) auf sein neues Bike und dann sowas 

Ich glaube in diesem Faden hier war auch mal eines ohne Sockel drin. Hat der Rahmenhersteller bei einigen Chargen gepennt, oder CUBE musste wegen Lieferprobleme auf andere Rohrahmen zurückgreifen.



beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich möchte aber sagen das oft nicht der Händler schuld an den Wartezeiten
> ist..Er würde sicher gerne was verkaufen..*
> *das Problem ist Cube*



Eine gute Möglichkeit seitens des Herstellers die Preise stabil zu halten...
Mein Händler ist auch frustriert...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich möchte aber sagen das oft nicht der Händler schuld an den Wartezeiten
> ist..Er würde sicher gerne was verkaufen..*
> *das Problem ist Cube*



Deshalb habe ich die Marke gewechselt. Mein Cube gefällt mir nach wie vor, aber ich glaube Cube wird zu groß, oder kommt mit der hohen Nachfrage nicht zurecht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juni 2009)

Letzteres: Kommt nicht zurecht! Und das ist das problem. schaut euch dochmal an wieviel cubes rumgurken! Das war ne rießige steigerung!


----------



## Organspänder (26. Juni 2009)

Nach soviel Text mal wieder ein Foto


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. Juni 2009)

cube is voll mainstream geworden, und ich bin eig. voll antimainstream ...


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute ich lese schon eine ganze Weile still im Forum mit. Nach einer langen Hobbypause habe ich mittlerweile auch wieder ein Rad das ich denn auch hier mit reinpacken möchte (auch wenn einem nach den ganzen vorher gezeigten Flugzeugen der Mut vergeht  )

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/397302

Bin bisher jedoch Top zufrieden mit dem Bike 

Finde den Thread super, eine Menge toller Bikes und Bilder!


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> cube is voll mainstream geworden, und ich bin eig. voll antimainstream ...



Stop. Nich ganz richtig. Mainstream is, wenn es jeder will UND hat! Cube will zwar jeder (zu mindest in den höheren klassen alá stereo, oder so), bekommt es aber nicht. Nur weil die nachfrage wächst heißt das (noch) nicht, dass Cube jeder affe fährt


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. Juni 2009)

also ich seh andauernd cubes, halt die billigeren modelle, und die in massen, und dadurch wird die marke so bekannt, weil es ne MARKE ist, die aber für jedermann erschwinglich sein kann
aber zb war ich mal am berg, und ich hörte so einen jungen zu seinem freund sagen, "schaumal die fahren hier mit den rädern" ich bleib stehn zum foto machen, betrachten sie mein bike genauer, sagt er wieder "cool der hat auch ein cube, ich hab fast das gleiche,  dann kann ich das ja auch ..."

klar, das waren kinder, der kann kein ams125 von nem analog unterscheiden, aber irgendwie hat mich das genervt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (26. Juni 2009)

hilfe, mein rad ist mainstream...

gehts noch? wenn du mit dem bike zufrieden bist, kann es dir doch egal sein, was andere darüber denken. 

was sollen denn die ganzen canyonfahrer sagen?


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Juni 2009)

...was mache ich nur wenn Cube weiter expandiert und "mainstream" wird? mich plagt die Frage ob ich dann immernoch mit Spaß an der Freude den Sport ausüben kann......
Oder ich denke einfach daran, dass sich Qualität am Ende durchsetzt und ich somit ein qualitativ hochwertiges Bike unter meinem hintern habe 

________________

Sagt mal, ist vll jmd von euch beim Ezgebirgsmarathon dabei? Wird das Renndübet für den Würfel, getreu dem Motto "Dabei ist alles" 
Also in diesem Sinne: Daumen drücken, dass der letzte kein Cube fährt...

Und wenn es dann noch regnen würde, könnte man sich endlich mal ohne schlechtes Gewissen in den Matsch stürzen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juni 2009)

Mal angenommen, dass cube absofort bei 2000euro bikes einsteigt. das steigertzwar deine exklusivität, aber es macht das geschäft früher oder später trotzdem kaputt!! Und was interesssierts mich, ob da jetzt ein hundert analogs oder acids, oder sonstwas rumsteht?! Ich hab ein Stereo in milky green, und das mit ner Race Face Diabolus, 200er scheiben, muddy marys, meiner delle am unterrohr und dem blanken alu an der kettenstrebe  ist und bleibt MEIN EXKLUSIVES bike! Hat sonst auch keiner, oder?!
Wenn dir deiun bike nicht einzigartig genug is, dann machs doch! Und das du sagst die MARKE fährt jeder, is ja wohl keinebegründung?! Es fahren mit sicherheit auch viele Mercedes A-Klassen rum, aber bestimmt eher wenige CLS AMG, oder sowas..


----------



## EagleEye (26. Juni 2009)

Was mir bisher aufgefallen ist, in den Gegenden wo es einen Cubehändler gibt, gibt es viele Cubes aber da wo es keine Cubehändler in der näheren Umgebung gibt gibt es nahezu keine Cubes.
Und es gibt einige Gegenden wo es keine Cubehändler gibt


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja dann die Lösung, einfach in solche Gegenden ziehen mit seinem Cube.


----------



## Organspänder (26. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hilfe, mein rad ist mainstream...
> 
> gehts noch? wenn du mit dem bike zufrieden bist, kann es dir doch egal sein, was andere darüber denken.




Oder ich denke einfach daran, dass sich Qualität am Ende durchsetzt und ich somit ein qualitativ hochwertiges Bike unter meinem hintern habe


Einfach stolz sein auf das was man hat aber andere nicht


----------



## Organspänder (26. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, dass cube absofort bei 2000euro bikes einsteigt. das steigertzwar deine exklusivität, aber es macht das geschäft früher oder später trotzdem kaputt!! Und was interesssierts mich, ob da jetzt ein hundert analogs oder acids, oder sonstwas rumsteht?! Ich hab ein Stereo in milky green, und das mit ner Race Face Diabolus, 200er scheiben, muddy marys, meiner delle am unterrohr und dem blanken alu an der kettenstrebe  ist und bleibt MEIN EXKLUSIVES bike! Hat sonst auch keiner, oder?!
> Wenn dir deiun bike nicht einzigartig genug is, dann machs doch! Und das du sagst die MARKE fährt jeder, is ja wohl keinebegründung?! Es fahren mit sicherheit auch viele Mercedes A-Klassen rum, aber bestimmt eher wenige CLS AMG, oder sowas..



Da hat einer den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen
besser kann man es nicht erklären


----------



## regenrohr (26. Juni 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> also ich seh andauernd cubes, halt die billigeren modelle, und die in massen, und dadurch wird die marke so bekannt, weil es ne MARKE ist, die aber für jedermann erschwinglich sein kann
> aber zb war ich mal am berg, und ich hörte so einen jungen zu seinem freund sagen, "schaumal die fahren hier mit den rädern" ich bleib stehn zum foto machen, betrachten sie mein bike genauer, sagt er wieder "cool der hat auch ein cube, ich hab fast das gleiche,  dann kann ich das ja auch ..."
> 
> klar, das waren kinder, der kann kein ams125 von nem analog unterscheiden, aber irgendwie hat mich das genervt ...



Man sollte doch so reif sein, um genug Verstand sein Eigen nennen zu können und sich nicht an einer großen breiten Masse orientieren zu müssen, wenn man das doch tut, spricht das nicht direkt für einen selbst, schließlich bezahlt man selbst den ganzen Kram und es muss einem selbst gefallen, nicht irgendjemand Anderem!

Und wenn ich dran denke, wie oft ich schon Sprüche gehört habe in der Art von "falsche Reifen, falsche Gabel für ein HT, zu schwer, etc.", na und? Mich interessiert das sicherlich nicht, solange es nicht konstruktiv und berechtigt ist...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Da hat einer den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen
> besser kann man es nicht erklären



Bei den günstigeren Modellen hat man vielleicht nicht so viel Gewinnspanne, aber ich denke mal das werden trozdem Cash Cows sein, mit denen sich die Entwicklung Exclusiverer Bikes finazieren lässt. Man braucht halt was für die breite Masse was Geld bringt und gut ist und dann noch was für den guten Ruf bzw. höhere Ansprüche, wie einge von uns (meine Wenigkeit eingenommen) hier fahren.Und damit (den guten Ruf) lassen sich auch wieder erschwinglichere Bikes verkaufen, die Geld bringen...

So, und nun wieder Bilder hier. Deswegen sind wir auch hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (27. Juni 2009)

Lang kein Bild mehr dabei gewesen...
Na dann muß ich ma wieder - war ja mit der Vorbau/Lenker Kombi noch nich drinne:






Und einmal so: 



​
Siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6066720&postcount=251


----------



## zenodur (27. Juni 2009)

ich hab ne weile gebraucht bis ich gemerkt habe, dass du ne spiegeldecke hast.

sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## ssirius (27. Juni 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


> ich hab ne weile gebraucht bis ich gemerkt habe, dass du ne spiegeldecke hast.



LOL ich auch. Gefällt mir


----------



## Herbienator (27. Juni 2009)

Hier mein schnuckeliges AMS auf der gestrigen kleinen Tour durch den "Sebalder Reichswald":


----------



## k-nipser (27. Juni 2009)

Herbienator schrieb:


> Hier mein schnuckeliges AMS auf der gestrigen kleinen Tour durch den "Sebalder Reichswald":




Hi, sehr schönes AMS!  Mach doch bitte von der Kurbel (RaceFace?)
mal eine Nahaufnahme.  Danke!

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2009)

Wer sein Cube liebt der trägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Juni 2009)

Nach endloser Wartezeit habe ich endlich mein Bike heute beim Händler holen dürfen. Hier nun ein paar Bilder von meinem Stereo wls "15".
Das Rad ist einfach der Hammer 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2009)

Eines der geilsten ladybikes!! top!
Die bremssättel sehen ja mal porno aus! Aber die rocket ron haben aufm stereo nicht viel zu suchen!!!


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (27. Juni 2009)

echt seeehr schönes ding...und das gabs in der farbegestalltung??...kommt super...gefällt meiner kleinen auch...danke!!!...und nu.....


----------



## ssirius (27. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum lang ersehnten Bike. Ich finds superchic. 

Viel Spass damit !


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Juni 2009)

Die Rocket Ron fliegen morgen von den Felgen. Habe noch NN die sollen erstmal drauf und dann mal schaun.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch zum WLS ist echt n bombe geworden also für die lady's mal was ganz eigenes find ich jedenfalls jut gemacht kann sich cube n Lob für abholen aber sicher nich für die perverse warterei. 



Warte leider auch auf mein stereo hoffentlich dauerst jetzt wirklich nimmer so lang<

<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (27. Juni 2009)

ich glaub, die haben dich vergessen...

arme sau.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (27. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum WLS ist echt n bombe geworden also für die lady's mal was ganz eigenes find ich jedenfalls jut gemacht kann sich cube n Lob für abholen aber sicher nich für die perverse warterei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie lange wartest Du schon???


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. Juni 2009)

Also vor genau 165 tagen also am 13.1.09 hab ich bestellt. Aber wenn mans genau nimmt warte ich seit ca. 17 Wochen also Anfang März sagen wir mal da das mir als ursprünglicher Termin genannt wurde. War quasi der letzte der ein 16" rahmen in weiss für's r1 bestellt hat. paar tage später und nix wäre mehr da gewesen.

<<schlicki


----------



## acid-driver (27. Juni 2009)

sieht aus, als wäre jetzt nix mehr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (27. Juni 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Lang kein Bild mehr dabei gewesen...
> Und einmal so:
> ...
> 
> Siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6066720&postcount=251



Das sieht geil aus, das hab ich mit meinem Fritzz auch vor 
Meine Idee wars aber nen Baum(stamm) an die Wand zu hängen und dort das Rad drauf stellen. Aber mit dem Baum hab ich etwas Bedenken bei dem Gewicht.


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. Juni 2009)

brauchst doch keine bedenken haben, nimm nen halben baumstamm und höhle ihn innnen aus  kannst ja an den punkten wo die räder deines bikes drunter stehen mit holz noch verstärken.

das bike musst du oben ja eh noch extra sichern.


----------



## EagleEye (27. Juni 2009)

ja das andere Problem ist aber auch noch einen schönen Stamm zu finden


----------



## Deleted 149111 (27. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Cube Analog 2009 Disc







Bei so einer Schanze =)

Gruß 

Phoscho


----------



## beuze1 (27. Juni 2009)

*jo, war wieder schön Heut..
nicht das Wetter..
die Tour..*

















@Andi
was ist denn aus meinen Buchsen geworden..


----------



## Deleted 130403 (27. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann will ich auch mal. 

Mein neues Cube Reaction K18 2009 ... mein erstes Cube ... hat gerade 89km in der Einfahrphase hinter sich ...


----------



## Organspänder (27. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *jo, war wieder schön Heut..
> nicht das Wetter..
> die Tour..*



Da freut sich aber die Waschmaschine
und das Bike auf ne gute Wäsche
Wetter egal gibt ja gute Funktionskleidung


----------



## Organspänder (27. Juni 2009)

Steve` schrieb:


> Ok, dann will ich auch mal.
> 
> Mein neues Cube Reaction K18 2009 ... mein erstes Cube ... hat gerade 89km in der Einfahrphase hinter sich ...



Sind das die orginalen Schnellspanner? gehören die zum LRS

mfg


----------



## Audix (27. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Sind das die orginalen Schnellspanner? gehören die zum LRS
> 
> mfg


Ich übernehm mal die Frage - 
ja sind sie
und ja gehören sie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (27. Juni 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Ich übernehm mal die Frage -
> ja sind sie
> und ja gehören sie!



Danke für die schnelle Antwort
weiß jemand ob es die auch irgendwo einzeln käuflich zu erwerben gibt?


----------



## Fabian93 (28. Juni 2009)

@ Phosho:Cube Analog und nen Vollvisierhelm,hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## MilkyWayne (28. Juni 2009)

@ fabian: dachte ich mir vorhin auch 

aber ok mal ein bild von heute, ich wurde (leider) nicht so matschig wie beuze, mein kumpel mit seinem neuen stevens ridge max wollte es nicht wirklich dreckig machen (hallo wofür isses denn ein enduro? )

naja trotzdem hat sich bei mir immerhin etwas zusammengetragen im gegensatz zu ihm (sien rad war danach noch nahezu blitzeblank ) bin halt dann doch keine umwege gefahren sondern mitten durch die sachen die "etwas" dreckig machen 






mfg Eck


----------



## beuze1 (28. Juni 2009)

*Eck1992*


> mein kumpel wollte es nicht wirklich dreckig



*trenne Dich von Ihm..
es gibt andere..
die keine Hemmungen haben..*


----------



## Deleted 130403 (28. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Sind das die orginalen Schnellspanner? gehören die zum LRS


Die Frage ist ja schon beantwortet worden, aber ich habe eine neue: LRS?


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *jo, war wieder schön Heut..
> nicht das Wetter..
> die Tour..*



@beuze: Macht sich diese Art der Zugverlegung bei der Wippe besser als die usprüngliche? Bei mir sind die Züge ja innen verlegt, aber dank vieler Gummiclipser habe ich nur kleinere Spuren aus der Zeit, wo die noch nicht dran waren...


Mir wurde ja von einigen hier angetragen, die Züge oberhalb der Sitzstreben zu verlegen. Bin aber nicht so ein Freund von Kabelbindern am Lack/Eloxal....und mögliche Scheuerstellen wären dann wieder woanders...


Zugegeben: Ich bin an sich auch ein Freund von sauberen Touren. Aber wenns sein muss, ists mir auch egal. Das Erlebnis zählt! Nach der Tour ist eben vor der Tour. Nur habe ich nicht immer einen Garten zur Verfügung wo mit Wasserschlauch und zwei Lappen das Ganze in 20min gegessen ist...ich habe nur eine Ein-Zimmer Wohnung mit bis zu drei Bikes...da dauerts schnell mal 50 bis 60 min..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (28. Juni 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Nach endloser Wartezeit habe ich endlich mein Bike heute beim Händler holen dürfen. Hier nun ein paar Bilder von meinem Stereo wls "15".
> Das Rad ist einfach der Hammer
> 
> LG Angsthase 62



Da passt ja doch ein Flaschenhalter mit Flasche rein. 

Flaschenhalter in Sting WLS / Stereo WLS möglich?

Aus dem Grund hab ich den Rahmen zum Top-Preis nicht genommen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (28. Juni 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Eck1992*
> 
> 
> *trenne Dich von Ihm..
> ...



nuja da ham wir ja das problem es gibt hier nicht sooo viele begeisterte....

jedenfalls bin ich was das angeht aktuell ne "drecksau" 

ich denke ich werd einfach mal wieder einige touren alleine packen! und ihn erst wieder "mitnehmen" wenn er sich mal wieder am riemen gerissen hat.

eine tour in der man nicht dreckig wurde ist eine schlechte tour (es sei denn es hat 35° im schatten und man fährt quasi auf steppenboden)

mfg Eck


----------



## TheMicha (28. Juni 2009)

Stereo @ Frankenwald (Steinachklamm) 
...schön wars!


----------



## Audix (28. Juni 2009)

Steve` schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja schon beantwortet worden, aber ich habe eine neue: LRS?


=LaufRadSatz 
macht ja nix..


----------



## beuze1 (28. Juni 2009)

> Macht sich diese Art der Zugverlegung bei der Wippe besser als die usprüngliche?



*das war bei mir so von Anfang an..
gibt da wohl je nach zustand des Mechaniker bei Cube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



verschiedene ausführungen *


----------



## crisu023 (28. Juni 2009)

sodala, jetzt mit xlc pro superlight barends in weiss 
ob stylkiller oder nicht, für mich unverzichtbar.

und shimano pdm540 klicker hab ich mir auch gegönnt und bin restlos zufrieden, sogar mit normalen schuhen kurzstreckentauglich.

spielend einzuklicken und auch auszuklicken!










demnächst kommt noch ein weisser xlc pro sl vorbau drauf. das zeug is superleicht und peis/leistung stimmt auch.

und dann noch ne ritchey carbonsattelstütze inkl. rot eloxierter sattelklemme und gut is.
es gäbe sicherlich auch leichtere sättel wie meinen, aber mir gefällt der einfach recht toll ;-)


----------



## freeride_bogl (28. Juni 2009)

bei mir verlaufen die züge auch aussen um die wippe, aber nich wie bei beuze an der unteren strebe weiter, sondern auf der oberen seite der strebe, häää 

mein bike is modell 2008, vlt hast du ein älteres ?? weil dann hätten die ja verschiedene hinterBÄUE (??  ka wie mans schreibt) gebaut.

mir ist das ehrlich gesagt aber total egal


----------



## MilkyWayne (28. Juni 2009)

hinterbauten  denke ich 

und bei meinem 07er ist es nochmal anders 

da verliefen die züge ursprünglich auf dem hinterba oben und gingen unter das oberrohr

allerdings hat kinshman (danke hier nochmal) damals die züge auf 08er stand gebracht und hat sie am hinterbau auf der unterseite und unterhalb des oberrohrs angebracht


----------



## ibinsnur (28. Juni 2009)

gerade heimgekommen ... war allerdings nur ne kleine tour (25 km); von der gestrigen 113km tour habe ich kein einziges foto (allerdings waren das 5,5h nur regen und schlamm ... )


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2009)

*War heute auf dem Napf-Bike-Marathon in Wolhusen (Lu) in der Schweiz zusammen mit "Mzaskar" Stefan und "Monsterwade" Micha  
War ein sehr gemütliches Event ohne Zeitnahme aber bestens organisiert  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (28. Juni 2009)

Heute bin ich noch einmal die 51km-Runde vom Erfurter Bike-Marathon gefahren. Aber irgendwas war heute anders...  





Ich glaub es war heute ein wenig nass im Wald. Hoffe Ihr hattet alle ein schönes Bike-WE...


----------



## fasj (28. Juni 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *War heute auf dem Napf-Bike-Marathon in Wolhusen (Lu) in der Schweiz zusammen mit "Mzaskar" Stefan und "Monsterwade" Micha
> War ein sehr gemütliches Event ohne Zeitnahme aber bestens organisiert  *



Super schön...

Fährt hier eigenlich jemand in Küblis in 2 Wochen ?

fasj


----------



## Sunset (28. Juni 2009)

Kalterersee


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (28. Juni 2009)

GEIL; Kalterer See, unsere Urlaubsgegend Number One... und ich sitze im ICE nach Köln... ;-)


Geiles Bild


----------



## ibinsnur (28. Juni 2009)

... deswegen auch der selbstauslöser, weil keiner bei dem wetter mit wollte:


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (28. Juni 2009)

ich glaube, einige hier würden auch ganz gut in einem fotofurum platz haben   ;-)


----------



## Ryo (28. Juni 2009)

Endlich mal wieder einer mit nem roten Bike
Was für ne Bremse hast du am Reaction verbaut?


----------



## Max-und-Moriz (28. Juni 2009)

Na Rot ist nicht schlecht... könnte ja schließlich auch ein Ferrari sein   ;-)


Verkaufe Cube Sting HPA Teamline.


----------



## ibinsnur (28. Juni 2009)

oro k18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (29. Juni 2009)

Vor zwei Wochen zwischen Tübingen und der Wurmlinger Kapelle...


----------



## Mavrix (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

auch mal von mir und meinem CUBE neue Bilder...

1. Tour von Vorgestern...




2. MÖRDER Tour mit nem Freund (HaiBike) von Gestern 40km nur Wald... solche Wege... das ging in die Beine!!!



Hier gings hoch...

...und hier gings weiter!!




Aber ich sag euch, der Racing Ralph ist für dieses Gebiet der letzte *****, ich glaub ich zieh mir bald komplett NN drauf.

Viel Spaß noch allen und schöne Grüße
Markus

PS: Die Bilder hier sind immer der Hammer.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2009)

Was hier immer über den Racing Ralph gemeckert wird. Ich sage dazu nur: falscher Einsatzbereich. Der RR ist ein Wettkampfreifen für trockenes Wetter und mit gutem Rollwiderstand.
Wer solche Wege mit dem RR fährt ist selbst schuld, dass er nicht voran kommt.
Mach doch vorne den Nobby drauf und hinten den neuen Rocket Ron, aber wenn du nur Querfeldein fährst würde ich wirklich mal über eine neue Reifenwahl nachdenken. Mit NN vorn/hinten liegst du da schon gut.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (29. Juni 2009)

lieber den FA....hab ich seid kurzem drauf und muss sagen das ich echt zufrieden bin....haue demnächst meinen NN vorne auch runter und tausche den gegen FA....geiler reifen


----------



## j.wayne (29. Juni 2009)

Was ihr immer mit den Schwalbepellen habt, zieht euch doch mal was gescheites drauf. Gestern in Frammersbach so viel Ausrutscher gesehn mit Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph. Mit meinem Ardent bin ich da wie auf Schienen durch, netma den Ansatz eines Rutschers.


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juni 2009)

j.wayne schrieb:


> ...was gescheites...Ardent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (29. Juni 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mach doch vorne den Nobby drauf und hinten den neuen Rocket Ron, aber wenn du nur Querfeldein fährst würde ich wirklich mal über eine neue Reifenwahl nachdenken. Mit NN vorn/hinten liegst du da schon gut.



Fahre selbst hauptsächlich solche "Wege" und mir wurde dazumal auch diese Kombonation empfohlen (war ja vorn schon beim Kauf drauf), aber gut ist was anderes, mit einem Fat Albert (bedingt), Muddy Mary oder Big Betty wäre er da sicherlich besser beraten, sollte aber beachten, das die Letzteren beiden auf asphaltierten Wegen sehr kräfteraubend sind....


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2009)

Klar der Maxxis Ardent ist auch ein klasse Reifen. 

Aber davon mal abgesehen ist ein Cube LTD auch nicht unbedingt dazu ausgelegt mit dicken MM oder BB durch die Gegend zu eiern. Die Gehören meiner Meinung nach auf ein Stereo, Fritzz oder allenfalls noch auf ein AMS 125, aber nicht auf ein Bike was für Tour oder Marathon ausgelegt ist.
Das wird es auch eng mit dem Platz im Hinterbau und Gabel.

Aber genug off topic. Dazu gibt es einen eigenen Reifen-Thread.


----------



## Mavrix (29. Juni 2009)

Ja ich wollte ja auch mal wieder KEINE Reifendiskussion starten... eigentlich sollte das mehr mein Fazit sein ^^ Aber mal sehen, die Kombi NN und Rocket Ron ist sicher auch ganz gut, evtl. so ein Mittelding. 

Viele Grüße
Markus

PS: Achja bin auch der Meinung das an ein LTD Maximal ein FA ran gehört...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2009)

Dann sind wir uns ja alle einig. 
Werd jetzt mal so langsam los machen und den Eifelsteig weiter mit dem Bike erkunden. Ich denke so gut 50 km werden wohl drin sein. Bringe dann auch mal wieder Fotos von meinem Cube mit. Das ist heute mal dran.


----------



## idworker (29. Juni 2009)

PS: Achja bin auch der Meinung das an ein LTD Maximal ein FA ran gehört...[/QUOTE]

Also ich fahr auf'm Hardtail v. FA u. h. NN und das ist perfekt sag ich Euch...


----------



## HILLKILLER (29. Juni 2009)

@ ibinsnur: klasse Bild, Colorkey ist doch immer was schönes. Da kommt ein rotes (dein) Bike echt gut. 

Ich glaub das ist der einzige Nachteil an meiner Farbgebung, Colorkey ist da total sinnlos 




(nicht das die Bildpolizei meckert  )

Wie immer fällt auf mir fehlt eine graue Kurbel und Bremsen, obwohl ich am überlegen bin generell bei allem auf Silber umzusteigen. Wenn ich mal sehr viel Zeit (dank meiner studentisch leeren Kasse) habe kommen aber wahrscheinlich polierte Teile ran, ist mein neues Projekt.

Gruß HK


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2009)

So, damit der Bildanteil wieder steigt. Montags-Tour eben beendet. Heute stand u.a. der Eifelsteig zwischen Gerolstein und Daun auf dem Programm. 
Hab auch mal wieder mit dem Selbstauslöser rumgespielt. Ist zwar stressig, aber so langsam kommen auch gute Exemplare dabei raus. 



 





 





 



Hoffe sie gefallen.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (29. Juni 2009)

@jmr-biking: Tun se!


----------



## fLoOh (29. Juni 2009)

schließe mich dem linksspurfahrer an 
bilder sind gut


----------



## weasl (29. Juni 2009)

Mein nagelneues LTD Race 09 .

Erste bilder: 








Bilder sind mit iPhone gemacht also nichts über die Qualität sagen ^^.

Weitere Bilder folgen wenn ich endlich wieder gesund bin und die erste Tour machen kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank @ linkespurfahrer und fLoOh!

@ weasl: Gute Besserung und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Teil


----------



## lolo-bike (29. Juni 2009)

und wieso zerlegt du dein neues bike dann gleich?


----------



## weasl (29. Juni 2009)

Scherzkeks das wurde so geliefert . musste nur Pedale/Vorderrad und Sattel montieren .


----------



## lolo-bike (29. Juni 2009)

aso, sorry daran hab ich nicht gedacht.
viel spass mit dem bike, wenn ich seins sehe äregere ich mich fast ein bischen ein schwarzes gekauft zu haben


----------



## mrt1N (29. Juni 2009)

Würde mir glaube ich auch so gehen, wenn ich mich für Schwarz entschieden hätte. 

Am Baggersee sah das Candyblue in strahlender Sonne einfach wieder herrlich aus, ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Deleted 130403 (29. Juni 2009)

Hmm ... ich wollte auch mal mit colorkey rummachen


----------



## Jottata (29. Juni 2009)

Liebe Leute,

habe mich spontan angemeldet, um zu beweisen: es gibt ab sofort das Cube Hooper 2009. Zumindest ab heute in Hamburg. Bei dem Händler, bei dem ich vor 8 Wochen blind bestellte und zum Glück all die vollkommen realitätsfremden Lieferterminmeldungen ausgesessen habe. Denn der erste Eindruck ist: sieht auch in echt so gut aus wie auf den wenigen Fotos, die es im Netz gibt. Fährt toll, die Alfine ist lustig. Kurze Gewöhnung, dass man unten "zieht/spannt" für Hochschalten und "drückt/entspannt" für runterschalten. Aber ich bin auch schon lange kein modernes Bike mehr gefahren ... Apropos: das mit dem Tretlager = Kettenspanner sieht auch abenteuerlich aus. Mal sehen, ob diese Lösung meinem Drehmoment standhält ;-)
Nach 11 Jahren HS33 hoffe ich ernsthaft, dass sich das noch entwickelt mit der Scheibenbremse ... noch sind das eher gefühlte 20% der HS33-Bremsleistung. Weiß ja dank dieses Forums, dass sich das einfahren lässt. Auch wenn der Händler meinte "langsam und vorsichtig einbremsen", was ich nicht beachten werde, weil mir die hiesigen Erfahrungswerte einleuchtender erscheinen.
Unglücklich bin ich mit der Bremsschlauchführung vorne ... einfach ein Kabelbinder sieht nach "ich hätte es gerne besser gemacht, weiß aber nicht wie" aus.

Danke an die Forenteilnehmer für die hilfreichen Beiträge und den Betreiber!

Allzeit gute Fahrt
j.

PS: Das kultige RS-Bike Mammoth 9.0 Competition, das mich die letzten 11 Jahre begleitet hat, wird nun nicht mehr gebraucht. Liebhaber?


----------



## Organspänder (30. Juni 2009)

@ Jottata     
Glückwunsch zu dem Bike bin es auch schon Probegefahren und finde es auch genial nur der Lenker war mir für die Stadt ein wenig breit

Mir ist da vorhin durch Zufall mal etwas aufgefallen



So sieht er ganz normal aus (ein wenig dreckig sorry). . .





und so wenn es richtig Dunkel ist


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2009)

Jottata schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Händler meinte "langsam und vorsichtig einbremsen", was ich *nicht* beachten werde, weil mir die hiesigen Erfahrungswerte einleuchtender erscheinen.



So ist es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beattx (30. Juni 2009)

Juuro schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen zwischen Tübingen und der Wurmlinger Kapelle...



Da gehts doch dann abwärts zum Märchensee?! War ich auch erst vor kurzem...schöne Tour. Gegenüber im Schönbuch gibts noch nen herrlichen Trail, fährt man an nem Grat entlang von ner Grube die sich längs am Hang entlang zieht. Sehr geil muss ich sagen!


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


>



geil !!! is des nur bei dem cube zeichen, oder bei dem restlichen milky lack auch ??? 

Haaaaaammer cool !!!
das stereo von meinem freund hat da unten gar kein cube zeichen


----------



## Beff94 (30. Juni 2009)

Cube's neuer Werbespruch "Bikes which glow in the dark"  

des is wirklich voll da hammer.
Is des nur bei dem Modell


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (30. Juni 2009)

nur um hier mal die *schwarzen* Bikes ausm Dreck zu ziehn!!!....white/candy
mein Baby in der Brown/Black Cube from the Wood Specialedition...


----------



## Organspänder (30. Juni 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Cube's neuer Werbespruch "Bikes which glow in the dark"
> 
> des is wirklich voll da hammer.
> Is des nur bei dem Modell




weiß nicht ob das nur bei den Milky Green Modellen ist???
 mal nachher meinen "Fachhändler" fragen


----------



## picard2893 (30. Juni 2009)

Diesmal nur mit Cybershothandy photographiert, aber ich denke man kann was erkennen:

Wieder im Ahrtal unterwegs gewesen, aber bei der Saffenburg sind wir rechts über die Berge ausgewichen und haben einen 500er "bestiegen". Aussicht zur Hohen Acht, dem höchsten Berg der Eifel.









Die Wölfe Isengards...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (30. Juni 2009)

Mann war das heut schwül....wääääh!!!

Aber wie freu ich mich über diese Galaktisch guten Reifen.....guter Kauf...

Das hinter mir sind die Wilhelmsteine im hessischen Angelburg (571m ü.n.N)


----------



## acid-driver (30. Juni 2009)

endlich mal einer, der seinen federweg bis zum anschlag ausnutzt


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (30. Juni 2009)

Jupp, ich bräuchte eigentlich noch mehr Federweg...


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> Die Wölfe Isengards...


 
Und wer hatte da die Hosen voll und hat sich, als der Wolf kam, auf den Baum verzogen?   







fasj schrieb:


> Super schön...
> 
> Fährt hier eigenlich jemand in Küblis in 2 Wochen ?
> 
> fasj


 
Danke schön  

In Küblis würde ich wahrscheinlich schon ein ganzes Stück vor dem Ziel erschöpft vom Rad fallen  Fährst du da mit?


----------



## fasj (1. Juli 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> In Küblis würde ich wahrscheinlich schon ein ganzes Stück vor dem Ziel erschöpft vom Rad fallen  Fährst du da mit?



Ja, am Samstag meine Kinder und ich am Sonntag.
Ankommen ist das Ziel...
Mir hat es dort bisher immer super gefallen.
Jetzt haben sie ja einiges geändert, mal schauen.

Tolles Panorama:




Denk Kindern gefällts.
Leider hat nur einer ein CUBE




Und ein Scott (sieht man auf dem Foto zum Glück nicht ).




Meine Frau hat da weggeschaut 

fasj


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

sieht nach einem grossen Spass aus   

Ich heb leider nur ein Cube-mit-See-Bild





kurz vor dem grossen Regen


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (1. Juli 2009)

hey Leutz....war heut ein bissl shoppen....ein paar ungeliebte Parts ausgetauscht....und weiter in richtung schwarz getrimmt....
der alte driss!!




neue sitztgelegenheit....




für mehr grip....




mein schwarzes Baby...




sind nur kleinteile aber geil.....genau wie die crankbrothers und der fa....echt geil wenn man sein spielzeug so immer besser machen kann....


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (1. Juli 2009)

Hey war heute morgen schön unterwegs auf arbeit!
Bis an ner Kreuzung ein Autofahrer gedacht hat mir die Vorfahrt zu nehmen! Krach und über den lenker abgestiegen auf die Motorhaube und dann aufn Asphalt geflogen!
Mir ist zum glück nix weiter pasiert! Aber mein Cube war kaputt!
War dann nach der arbeit direkt beim Cubehändler!
Kosten 781 Euro! Jetzt überlege ich ob ich es bauen lass oder mir gleich ein neues Cube hole zb. reaction! (hab ein Ltd cc 09)

Euch allen eine gute fahrt!


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Oh Mist  aber zum Glück ist dir nichts passiert  .... ich würde ein neues nehmen 

Naja zur Ablenkung .....





Neulich am Glaspass (war aber schon im letzten Jahr )


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (1. Juli 2009)

gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier hin, aber brauch dringend eure hilfe:
Beim treten spür ich in der rechten kurbel immer an einem bestimmten punkt ein knacken...allerdings hat die kurbel kein spiel und pedale usw sind auch fest...ist vllt das tretlager hin???laufleistung bis jetz ca.3000km falls es hilft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2009)

*@fasj:*
Schöne Bilder  Besonders die von deinen Zwergen sind ne Wucht 

*@LTD CC-Racer:*
Gut dass du ok bist  
Über den Schock hilft sicher eine Neuanschaffung am schnellsten hinweg


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Könnte durchaus sein  aber dann müsste auch etwas Spiel festzustellen sein .... XT Lager kosten nicht die Welt, sind ausreichend gut und schnell gewechselt


----------



## der_fry (1. Juli 2009)

na dann will ich auch mal wieder 


so mein zweit Sting ist fertig






und von der anderen Seite






hat bis jetzt genau 19,8 km drauf.


----------



## picard2893 (1. Juli 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wer hatte da die Hosen voll und hat sich, als der Wolf kam, auf den Baum verzogen?


 
ääh, tja, also.... das war nur wegen der Perspektive... räusper... waren aber zahm die Viecher... glaub ich, oder er hatte gerade schon gegessen.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Juli 2009)

*dabei wollte ich den Schwung über die Kuppe mitnehmen..
und dann..sowas..*




.
.


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2009)

picard2893 schrieb:


> ääh, tja, also.... das war nur wegen der Perspektive... räusper... waren aber zahm die Viecher... glaub ich, oder er hatte gerade schon gegessen.


 
Ja klar und da oben ist die Luft auch viel besser


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Aber mal ein großes Road Gap


----------



## Audix (1. Juli 2009)

LTD CC-Racer schrieb:


> Hey war heute morgen schön unterwegs auf arbeit!
> Bis an ner Kreuzung ein Autofahrer gedacht hat mir die Vorfahrt zu nehmen! Krach und über den lenker abgestiegen auf die Motorhaube und dann aufn Asphalt geflogen!
> Mir ist zum glück nix weiter pasiert! Aber mein Cube war kaputt!
> War dann nach der arbeit direkt beim Cubehändler!
> ...



Oh shit!
Aber wie jetze?? Vorfahrt genommen - Weg zur Arbeit..?
Klingt für mich nach Versicherung!
Hast du nichts gemacht (Bul - äh Polizei, Name, Adresse etc.)?
Ohoh..
Ich würd versuchen da noch was zu drehen!
Wenns geht... - so genau weis ich da auch nicht bescheid...
Und was hat dieser Betag zu bedeuten? Wie setzt er sich zusammen?
Viel Glück mit der Angelegenheit!


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *dabei wollte ich den Schwung über die Kuppe mitnehmen..*
> *und dann..sowas..*
> .


 
Da hast du ja was angerichtet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und das Rad hat nicht einen Kratzer ... so sind sie unsere Cubes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

jaja nachher heisst es wieder, "diese Mountainbiker machen alles kaputt"  Hat dich jemand gesehen


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jaja nachher heisst es wieder, "diese Mountainbiker machen alles kaputt"  Hat dich jemand gesehen


Beuze ist gerade offline 
Wahrscheinlich will er bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit mit dem Werkzeugkoffer los und es wieder richten  Ob das gut geht?


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Da braucht er aber einen grossen Koffer für


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht reicht ja auch ne große Tube Atombep


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Hmmm, eher der Mantel des Schweigens  aber wArum musste der Beuze auch so feste bremsen


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2009)

Möglicherweise hatte er Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (1. Juli 2009)

*ich weiß garnicht wie man Angst schreibt*


so ein großes Bild..
draufklicken dann kommt,s kleiner

nein ich will da nicht runter


----------



## regenrohr (1. Juli 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


>



Schick... ich würde noch die weiss-roten Streifen entfernen, dann wirkt es "aufgeräumter"

Wenn ich mittlerweile Fotos von meinem Reaction sehe als ich es gekauft habe, bin ich doch froh, das es jetzt ein gutes Stück neutraler wirkt (abgesehen von Gabel und Sattel), ich finde diesen Sticker-Wahn von Cube und anderen Herstellern fürchterlich


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich weiß garnicht wie man Angst schreibt*


 
Das ist ja auch nicht unbedingt die Voraussetzung um welche zu haben   

Stimmts, auf dem Bild hast du eindeutig zu spät gebremst


----------



## beuze1 (1. Juli 2009)

> Stimmts, auf dem Bild hast du eindeutig zu spät gebremst


ich wollte dieses Jahr langsammer...

*Mai 08 Schleimbeutel Not OP auf Tour, *





[/url][/IMG]

*Okt. 08 alle Bänder an der Schulter ab*





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2009)

Ach herrje, das sieht ja schlimm aus  Das mit der Bremserei muss sich aber dringend ändern


----------



## crisu023 (1. Juli 2009)

gestern wieder ne tour gemacht
ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem bike!


----------



## Musicman (1. Juli 2009)

Alter Schwede, ich hoffe dir gehts wieder richtig gut!


----------



## flyingstereo (1. Juli 2009)

Nur Handycam aber trotzdem ganz nett find ich...


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (2. Juli 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Oh shit!
> Aber wie jetze?? Vorfahrt genommen - Weg zur Arbeit..?
> Klingt für mich nach Versicherung!
> Hast du nichts gemacht (Bul - äh Polizei, Name, Adresse etc.)?
> ...


 

Ja ja Polizei war da und Krankenwagen auch!
Geht alles über die Versicherung des Unfallgegners!
Naja Vordergabel(499,- und beide Laufräder159,-) kaputt plus instandsetzung!
Und jetzt weiß ich nicht ob neues Bike oder reparieren lassen werd heut nochmal mit mein Cubehändler darüber reden!

Gute fahrt euch allen!


----------



## silverstein (2. Juli 2009)

LTD CC-Racer schrieb:


> Ja ja Polizei war da und Krankenwagen auch!
> Geht alles über die Versicherung des Unfallgegners!
> Naja Vordergabel(499,- und beide Laufräder159,-) kaputt plus instandsetzung!
> Und jetzt weiß ich nicht ob neues Bike oder reparieren lassen werd heut nochmal mit mein Cubehändler darüber reden!
> ...



an deiner stelle würd ich mir ein neues holen... denn du weißt nicht, ob der rahmen auch was abbekommen hat (bspw. kleine haarrisse, etc.)
ich wurde auch vor jahren mal von einem auto über die motorhaube geschickt und seitdem bin ich nie mehr mit dem rad (bzw. mit dem rahmen) gefahren...
von daher würde ich bei solchen unfällen immer sehr vorsichtig sein. nicht dass sich dann dein rahmen mit dir drauf irgendwann mal unverhofft bei der fahrt zerlegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratko (2. Juli 2009)

War heute im Nordschwarzwald unterwegs (950hm, 49km). Tolle Landschaft, super Trails...

















Hatte leider keine Kraft mehr da noch hochzuklettern









Gruß


----------



## Cheres (2. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne Gegend, sollte man sich mal vormerken.


----------



## Andreas Hecht (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich bin Julia und war gestern mit meinem Papa zum baden.


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. Juli 2009)

hehe mal ausnahmsweise kein VORbau sonder eher ein RÜCKbau  ^^

die umstellung könnte aber schwierig werden, da es doch ein ganz anderes lenken ist 

ansonsten aber wirklich cool! ich wäre froh drum in dem alter schon ein cube gehabt zu haben


----------



## speedy76 (2. Juli 2009)

waren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.........
Donautal









updates: RaRa hinten, P6 Stütze und SLR (passt nicht ganz zu meinem a....)


----------



## xerdanny (2. Juli 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> waren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs.........
> Donautal
> 
> 
> ...


 
wenn ich eure sattelstützen immer so sehe .... seit ihr alle riesen oder habt ihr zu kleine bikes??? bin nur 166 klein lach...


----------



## Musicman (2. Juli 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hehe mal ausnahmsweise kein VORbau sonder eher ein RÜCKbau  ^^
> 
> die umstellung könnte aber schwierig werden, da es doch ein ganz anderes lenken ist
> 
> ansonsten aber wirklich cool! ich wäre froh drum in dem alter schon ein cube gehabt zu haben



Das feste Schuhwerk ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (2. Juli 2009)

@Regenrohr.....jap...würde die weiß roten dinger auch gern weg machen...eigentlich alles bis auf die silberne cube beschriftung...alles andere nervt...bin jetzt zu faul runter zu gehn um zu gucken aaaber ich behaupte das das keine sticker sind sondern das sie mit eingearbeitet sind...also, glaube nicht das ich die ohne schaden runter bekomm...oder weis einer was anderes....dann immer her mit der info.......aber es wird schon immer einheitlicher....es wird...

@flyingstereo.....find das bild echt geil....so erhaben


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juli 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> wenn ich eure sattelstützen immer so sehe .... seit ihr alle riesen oder habt ihr zu kleine bikes??? bin nur 166 klein lach...


 
Da bin ich auch immer schwer beeindruckt, wenn ich anderer Leute Sattelüberhöhung sehe  
Werde auch hin und wieder mitleidig belächelt, weil ich schon ein recht kleines Rad und das noch mit relativ niedrigem Sattel habe 



Andreas Hecht schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin Julia und war gestern mit meinem Papa zum baden.


 
Sehr schön Von klein auf gleich mit vollem Einsatz dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (2. Juli 2009)

naja...es soll auch große biker geben....also mein bike färht so mit meiner einstellung auch keiner von meinen jungs...nur ich bin auch 1,96....


----------



## Stefan72 (3. Juli 2009)

Hier mein neues AMS 125 XT.

Nach einer Diät, ist es jetzt 900g leichter.

Crossride Laufrad hinten (1020g) 
Die originalen SunRingle LR wiegen vorne ca. 902g; hintern ca. 1110g.

Mäntel: RaRa 2.1 hinten, RaRa 2,25 vorne
Ritchey Sattelstütze WCS (abgesägt)
Specialized Tope Sattel 143mm
Ritchey WCS Vorbau und Lenker + Hörnchen
Ritchey WCS Griffe
XT Pedale

Einsatzbereich: Touren im Nordschwarzwald und als Urlaubsbike für die Alpen.
Für die normalen Touren rund um Stuttgart, verwende ich weiter mein Cube LTD4.


----------



## sHub3Rt (3. Juli 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> wenn ich eure sattelstützen immer so sehe .... seit ihr alle riesen oder habt ihr zu kleine bikes???



nja, 1,97 meter mensch fordern halt ihren tribut. da muss die stütze halt mal nen bischen rausgezogen werden


----------



## fuschnick (3. Juli 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> mein schwarzes Baby...


hey cube7hills schickes LTD hast du da. Finds sehr interessant deine bilder mit den neuen parts zu sehen, da ich das gleiche modell mit ähnlicher ausstattung habe. mir gefällt auch eine schlichte optik besser. die sw griffe und sitz finde ich allerdings ganz geil. ganz in schwarz wirds vielleicht etwas langweilig.
Probier mal aus schalthebel und bremse am lenker etwas weiter nach innen zu setzten und vielleicht bremshebel etwas nach unten drehen. dann lässt sich der bremshebel besser greifen. habs bei mir schon bis zum maximal möglich nach innen versetzt. reicht mir aber trotzdem nicht ganz aus. jetzt hole ich mir vielleicht die xt shifter. hier lässt sich die ganganzeige abschrauben und man kann bremse nach innen und schaltung nach aussen setzen. so habe ich den bremshebel noch besser im griff und kann ordentlich mit ein/zwei fingern zupacken.
Was hast du sonst noch an deinem bike geändert?

Nichts desto trotz, das schönste fahrrad im forum hat immer noch Julia


----------



## regenrohr (3. Juli 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> @Regenrohr.....jap...würde die weiß roten dinger auch gern weg machen...eigentlich alles bis auf die silberne cube beschriftung...alles andere nervt...bin jetzt zu faul runter zu gehn um zu gucken aaaber ich behaupte das das keine sticker sind sondern das sie mit eingearbeitet sind...also, glaube nicht das ich die ohne schaden runter bekomm...oder weis einer was anderes....dann immer her mit der info.......aber es wird schon immer einheitlicher....es wird...



Also bei mir am Reaction waren ja auch diese rot-weiss-blauen Streifen (gemalt bzw. gesprüht) und die gingen mit etwas Zeit und Geduld mit Nagellackentferner weg, den Cube Schriftzug wie auch die Modellbezeichnung empfinde ich hingegen als stimmig zu dem gesamten Rad, lediglich die ganzen kleinen RFR Schriftzüge bekomme ich nicht ab, nur mit schleifen und das will ich nicht....


----------



## speedy76 (3. Juli 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> wenn ich eure sattelstützen immer so sehe .... seit ihr alle riesen oder habt ihr zu kleine bikes??? bin nur 166 klein lach...



also ich bin 1,79m und der Sting Rahmen hat 18 Zoll. Finde die Überhöhung nich gerade extrem, liegt aber auch etwas an der Perspektive.
Ausßerdem is der Rahmen in der Größe etwas wendiger. 

hier mal aus anderer Perspektive. Allerdings mit Aliante der schon alleien etwas wuchtiger wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. Juli 2009)

@ Regenrohr....hey...das find ich mutig...wäre jetzt ehrlich nicht auf die idee gekommen da mit nagellackentferner dran zu gehn...hätte ehrlich gesagt mit einem schleierrückstand oder sowas gerechnet...muss aber sagen das das mit dem neuen sattel direkt wieder besser aussieht...der hat halt ne silberne beschriftung und ein bissl rot...deswegen...passt schon...

@fuschnick.....erstmal,....geiler avatar....heheheee.....na, sonst noch nicht viel...ich tashce eigentlich nur sachen die kaputt gehn...oder mit der zeit kein spaß mehr machen wie der standartsattel...:kotz:....hab sonst nur plattforms drauf gemacht, wo aber auch noch schwarze platten drauf kommen und nen albert aufgezogen....die scheiß plastik schutzbleche die ich mir anfangs dummer weise gekauft habe wieder runter geschmissen...aahm...sonst nix glaube ich.....
aso...habe das alles auch schon auf anschlag bis in den knick des lenkers gesetzt...das geht nix mehr...bremsen werd ich mal ausbrobieren...aber mehr xt wird mit der zeit bestimmt noch dran kommen...oder race face, s-ram ect....muss ja net shimano sein.......werd mir aber für nächstes jahr eh nen leichten freerider zulegen müssen, da sich herausgestellt hat das dieses bike nichts ist für meine anforderungen...will mehr richtung FR,DH ect.....min 160mm fw....wird wohl kein cube mehr....eher was massives......jetzt gibt forenprügel!!...DECKUNG!!!!


----------



## EagleEye (3. Juli 2009)

160 = Fritzz


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. Juli 2009)

maal schauen...mir gefallen sooo viele bikes...ich hätte dieses hobby nie anfang dürfen...ists gradezu sündig teuer...
ich hab noch net soviel ahnung, aber das fritzz ist wohl zu sehr tour orientiert...das ist aber nicht was ich brauche bzw möchte...will was zu hüpfen...mal schauen...erstmal ltd fahren und üben...


----------



## fuschnick (3. Juli 2009)

mmh.. seltsam dass die nicht weiter nach innen gehen. sind wohl die griffe etwas breiter und täuscht. 
dickeres bike steht bei mir auch irgendwann mal an. mein LTD behalt ich aber auf jeden Fall für schnelle Touren. Sind gestern erst wieder schön zügig bergauf im Harz unterwegs gewesen. das macht schon auch Spass und geht mit nem Enduro nicht. cube fritzz wäre da auch ein Kandidat.


----------



## M-Cube (3. Juli 2009)

zum hüpfen nehm ich das:


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. Juli 2009)

ich behalte meins auch, genau deswegen...und...das ding hat mich ja erst auf den gaschmack gebracht!!....ich  meine würfel doch........
egal...genug davon...bilder bitte

aso, weist du warum das vllt täuscht...die neuen griffe von mir sind gut 2cm länger wie die alten...deswegen vllt....das hat mich ja auch dazu gebracht die bis anschlag in die mitte zu setzten...u know..


----------



## idworker (3. Juli 2009)

ö


----------



## idworker (3. Juli 2009)

mir reicht des als zweit bike nach dem stereo ;-))


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Juli 2009)

quatsch, wenn du den dämpfer blockst dann wippt der kein bisschen, gleich höchstens mal steine aus, die gabel kannst meistens versenken und so viel schwerer ist ein enduro auch nicht wie dein hardtail. meiner erfahrungen nach zumindest !

ich versteh diesen federweg-wahn nicht. um die 160mm ist ok für den normalen (bergaborientierten) mountainbiker. wer aber weit mehr will, wird doch fast abhängig vom lift, weil dann die bikes erst schwer werden, und dann heissts immer "freeride", is nich so meine einstellung von freeride, naja egal jedem das seine., aber berg hoch fahren, schieben, tragen gehört für mich dazu, und wenn man zb in den "singletrail-(freeride) pics" thread schaut, sieht man immer wieder leute, die sogar mit hardtail, übelste berge befahren.

das is meine meinung zum "mountainbike", alles andre sind dann ja schon wieder andre disziplinen, zb. springen is wieder was anderes


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. Juli 2009)

japa...sowas in die richtung....nettes teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (3. Juli 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> maal schauen...mir gefallen sooo viele bikes...ich hätte dieses hobby nie anfang dürfen...ists gradezu sündig teuer...
> ich hab noch net soviel ahnung, aber das fritzz ist wohl zu sehr tour orientiert...das ist aber nicht was ich brauche bzw möchte...will was zu hüpfen...mal schauen...erstmal ltd fahren und üben...



Ja mit dem Fritzz kann man noch ganz gut Touren fahren, aber auch ordentlich die Berge runter rasen 
Ich muss nächstes Jahr mal mein Konto befragen was es dann zu einem richtigen Downhill/Freerider sagt, aber erstmal reicht mir mei LTD und Fritzz


----------



## crisu023 (3. Juli 2009)

nicht so viel labbern, bilder posten 

heute gleich morgens ne ausgedehnte tour gemacht.
die waldböden waren teilweise so schmoddrig weils hier schon fast jeden abend schüttet wie aus kübeln, herrlich


----------



## fuschnick (3. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> quatsch, wenn du den dämpfer blockst dann wippt der kein bisschen, gleich höchstens mal steine aus, die gabel kannst meistens versenken und so viel schwerer ist ein enduro auch nicht wie dein hardtail. meiner erfahrungen nach zumindest !
> 
> ich versteh diesen federweg-wahn nicht. um die 160mm ist ok für den normalen (bergaborientierten) mountainbiker. wer aber weit mehr will, wird doch fast abhängig vom lift, weil dann die bikes erst schwer werden, und dann heissts immer "freeride", is nich so meine einstellung von freeride, naja egal jedem das seine., aber berg hoch fahren, schieben, tragen gehört für mich dazu, und wenn man zb in den "singletrail-(freeride) pics" thread schaut, sieht man immer wieder leute, die sogar mit hardtail, übelste berge befahren.
> 
> das is meine meinung zum "mountainbike", alles andre sind dann ja schon wieder andre disziplinen, zb. springen is wieder was anderes


 
was ist quatsch? kann deinem Beitrag nicht so folgen. Lass uns darauf einigen CC-Hardtail schneller bergauf und langsamer bergab als Enduro. Danke. Und jetzt wieder Bilder..


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Juli 2009)

ich wette mit dir dass ich mit dem hardtail, zb ldt (solang es keine leichtbaucarbonmaschine ist) ungefähr genauso schnell am berg bin wie mit einem enduro (stereo, fritzz)


----------



## acid-driver (3. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich wette mit dir dass ich mit dem hardtail, zb ldt (solang es keine leichtbaucarbonmaschine ist) ungefähr genauso schnell am berg bin wie mit einem enduro (stereo, fritzz)



bist du ne coole sau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## fuschnick (3. Juli 2009)

stereo fällt nicht mehr unter enduro.  wenn es bei dir so ist, sei freu, dann hast du ja das optimale bike für dich gefunden. für mich war es mit nem enduro auf jeden fall viel anstrengender als mit meiner rennsemmel.


----------



## M-Cube (3. Juli 2009)

@idworker: wenn ich mir deine bikeliste durchlese dann is das aber kein zweitbike


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. Juli 2009)

ohne scheiß...das hab ich ja garnicht gesehn...


----------



## EagleEye (3. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ich wette mit dir dass ich mit dem hardtail, zb ldt (solang es keine leichtbaucarbonmaschine ist) ungefähr genauso schnell am berg bin wie mit einem enduro (stereo, fritzz)



Ich wette mit dir dass es  nicht so ist, ich bin schon nen bekloppter Fahrer und hab mit meinem LTD schon einige Freeride Aktionen und Bikeparkbesuche hinter mir. Aber mit einem Enduro (Fritzz) bin ich um einiges schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bist du ne coole sau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


 stimmt 

@eagle-eye, es war bergauf gemeint, bergab is mir klar, dass man mit fritzz schneller ist


----------



## cubedriver78 (3. Juli 2009)




----------



## Herbienator (3. Juli 2009)

Hier zwei Bilder von meiner Morgenrunde...











Hoffe sie gefallen...


----------



## gericool (3. Juli 2009)

In meiner Gallery auch in groß.

Style beratung schwerstens erwünscht !


----------



## acid-driver (3. Juli 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Style beratung schwerstens erwünscht !




mach die weißen felgen weg 
die pike kommt gut


----------



## gericool (3. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mach die weißen felgen weg



NIIIIIIE und nimmer  

und die pike aufkleber kommen wieder runter, die unteren rohre wurden letzte woche auf garantie getauscht darum schaun die so neu aus 

ps: ich liebe die pedale !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mach die weißen felgen weg
> die pike kommt gut



die weissen felgen sind völlig geil


----------



## volki3 (4. Juli 2009)

Gemoje.

Ich würd euch Gerne mal meine "neue Große Liebe" vorstellen und mich Gleichzeitig von hier Verabschieden. 
Das ist sie!

Specialized Epic FSR Expert 











Seit Gestern meins 
Mein Cube kann man haben, geht nächste Woche bei einem Großen Internetauktionshaus online!!!
Warum aufeinmal ein Specialized? Ich durfte die Letzten Wochen das Specialized Epic meines Kumpels fahren, da mein Cube en neuen Rahmen bekommen hat und das hat mich einfach überzeugt 
Also, würfelt immer schön weiter und Passt auf euch auf! Das mir keine Klagen kommen 

Gruß Volki


----------



## Organspänder (4. Juli 2009)

viel spaß damit


----------



## j.wayne (4. Juli 2009)

Das Epic is schon ein richtig feines Teil. Durft ich letzte Woche auch Probefahrn, leider fehlt mir da die nötige Füllung im Geldbeutel dafür.


----------



## marco_m (4. Juli 2009)

Aufgrund der Top Wettervorhersagen gestern freigenommen. Wollten von Davos über den Durannapass und den Strelapass.

Wetterlage morgens um 07.00h zu Hause 
(vor lauter Regen sieht man auf dem Pic den Regen gar nicht )





Als wir in Davos waren, liess die Wetterlage zu dieser Zeit leider keine (Hoch-) Alpine Tour zu 
So fuhren wir weiter nach Alvaneu Bad in der Hoffnung auf trockenes Wetter, was wir zum Glück auch vorfanden 

Aufstieg auf den Igl Crap, Richtung Bergün









Blick vom Igl Crap auf Bergün 





Smoking Cube





Bergün 





Von Bergün gings weiter Richtung Piz Kesch

Verpflegungshalt, Bananen und Futter aus der Tube 





Höhe erreicht, 2350müM. Nach 350 HM schieben war's für uns genug, wie man vielleicht sieht 





Panorama über das Albulatal 






War eine hammer Tour, der anschliessende Downhill entschädigte auch anständig für die Strapazen !!
Euch allen ein schönes Weekend


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (4. Juli 2009)

Hey war heute bei meinen cubehändler wegen einen neuen Cube reaktion! Da meins ja kaputt ist! Jetzt hat mein cubehändler mir gesagt das keine reaktion R1 mag in 18er größe mer lieferbar sind!
Hat mir aber ein 08er cube elite in teamline für 2000,- angeboten!
Oder ich warte auf die 2010er modelle das wird aber dieses Jahr nix mehr! Weis nicht was ich machen soll!

Gruß an alle Cube fahrer!


----------



## barbarissima (4. Juli 2009)

*@marco_m:*

Da sieht´s aber sehr hübsch aus  

Ich glaube, die Ecke in der Schweiz muss ich auch noch mal genauer unter die Räder nehmen


----------



## volki3 (4. Juli 2009)

LTD CC-Racer schrieb:


> Hey war heute bei meinen cubehändler wegen einen neuen Cube reaktion! Da meins ja kaputt ist! Jetzt hat mein cubehändler mir gesagt das keine reaktion R1 mag in 18er größe mer lieferbar sind!
> Hat mir aber ein 08er cube elite in teamline für 2000,- angeboten!
> Oder ich warte auf die 2010er modelle das wird aber dieses Jahr nix mehr! Weis nicht was ich machen soll!
> 
> Gruß an alle Cube fahrer!




Kauf mein Cube Team?!


----------



## Michi80 (4. Juli 2009)

Einige Bilder aus Mittenwald:

Auf dem Weg zur Vereiner Alm:








Pause am Walchensee: 




Natur pur:




--> Fazit: die ersten Tage Top-Wetter und unendlich viele Touren ...leider hat es Donnerstag angefangen zu regnen und nicht mehr aufgehört....!! Aber nach Mittenwald wird es mich wahrscheinlich noch mal verschlagen, es sind einfach zu viele Touren noch nicht getestet worden.


----------



## j.wayne (4. Juli 2009)

Uh da haste aber ma richtig ins Klo gegriffen.
Aber die 2000 für ein Vorjahresmodell find ich etwas hochgegriffen, die alternative auf ein 2010er Modell zu warten ist aber auch net so doll.  Mein Händler meinte ma kann evtl März oder April 2010 mit den neuen Rädern rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (4. Juli 2009)

@ Michi80: Die beiden letzten Bilder sind echt super getroffen, hoffe nur, dass der Schmetterling vor dem Aufsatteln wieder weg war *g*

Gruß HK


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (4. Juli 2009)

hier ein paar pics von meiner kleinen hitzerunde zusammen mit style....erst ein bissl wald,steinbruch rauf und runter in allen ecken und kanten......aso, und der neue sattel ist hart wie stein...mein armer hintern.....













und dann noch ein bissl mit speed durch die menschenmassen am rheinufer....da war was los...haben grade rheinkultur...ist schon ein etwas größeres fest...dementsprechend konnte man durch die leute fetzen....




und zum guten schluss ein lecker besuch beim dönerman....




RiDe oN!!!!!!


----------



## HILLKILLER (4. Juli 2009)

Heute gab es mal wieder einen der Tage wo an Biken nicht zu denken ist, drückend und einfach nur unnormal warm. Den ganzen Tag Sonne, Sonne und nochmal Sonne, damit schon die unauffällige Überleitung zu den Bildern 

Gesamt 65km, vorbei an:







Seen (z.B. Breitlingsee)




der Bahn ( Strecke stillgelegt, also Kinders nich auf die Gleise gehen  )




der Schranke (RE aus Richtung B mal wieder zuspät war und daher passte meine Schrankenplanung nimmer und so wartete er etwas...)




an dem "unbekannten" Radler ( Wer isn dit? *g*)




an der nun fast untergehenden Sonne.

Gruß HK.


----------



## schatten (4. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich mich jetzt mit Thyroxin dopen darf , bin ich vorhin nach mehr als einer Woche Pause wieder meine Hausrunde gefahren: Ein super Gefühl, bei höherer Belastung  einen ca. 10 Schläge niedrigeren Puls zu haben und den Schnitt mühelos um drei Km/h zu  steigern.

Kurzer Wurzeltrail:


 

Das AMS100:




Abendstimmung:


----------



## Juuro (5. Juli 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> also ich bin 1,79m und der Sting Rahmen hat 18 Zoll. Finde die Überhöhung nich gerade extrem, liegt aber auch etwas an der Perspektive.
> Ausßerdem is der Rahmen in der Größe etwas wendiger.
> 
> hier mal aus anderer Perspektive. Allerdings mit Aliante der schon alleien etwas wuchtiger wirkt.


Heyyy, das ist aufm Zeller Horn, oder? Dort will ich auch unbedingt mal biken. War da bisher schon paar mal zu Fuß mit diversen Verwandten.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (5. Juli 2009)

Heute wieder mit den Jungs im Siebengebirge gewesen...geiles Wetter, Regen vorbei gezogen(obwohls jetzt dunkel wird) aaber leider drei Pausen wegen Platten, eine wegen kaputter Schaltung aber alles in allem Geil....ein paar Kollegen mal gezeigt was für geile Trails das 7Geb doch hat...



oben auf der Löwenburg...ganz oben auf die Ruine geklettert...geile Rundumsicht...
und heute waren drei Würfel mit von der Partie....und zwei Radons...4 Schwarze und ein Metallic Rotes....



hoffe das klappt so mit dem verlinken
RiDe oN!!!!


----------



## Organspänder (5. Juli 2009)

heute mal das schöne Wetter genutzt. . .












Leider ohne Berge
Ich Will Berge


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. Juli 2009)

Michi80 schrieb:


> Einige Bilder aus Mittenwald:
> 
> Auf dem Weg zur Vereiner Alm:
> 
> ...



Wenn du mal in der nähe bist, PM mal an mich, wohne in Garmisch...


----------



## Michi80 (5. Juli 2009)

So schnell wird das wohl nix, ich hatte eine Woche Urlaub und war deshalb unten...nächster "freier" Urlaub: 2010.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

Heute im Tessin


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juli 2009)

War bestimmt eine schöne Tour  

Das Bild lässt jedenfalls auf jede Menge tolle Aussicht schließen


----------



## fuschnick (6. Juli 2009)

im hintergrund das angeblich beste restaurant im harz


----------



## weasl (6. Juli 2009)

So einige Bilder von meiner kleinen Tour gestern Abend. 
Tourdaten: Geretsried nach Königsdorf über den Malerwinkel.

















Blick auf die Isar vom Malerwinkel.


----------



## mrt1N (6. Juli 2009)

Scheint eine schöne Gegend zu sein, da muss sich das Race ja richtig wohl fühlen.


----------



## lolo-bike (6. Juli 2009)

@_weasl 
_was hast du denn auf deinem bike für laufräder / schnellspanner? die spanner sehen anders aus, als die die ich drauf hab.
ist das schon ein mid season bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weasl (6. Juli 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> @_weasl
> _was hast du denn auf deinem bike für laufräder / schnellspanner? die spanner sehen anders aus, als die die ich drauf hab.
> ist das schon ein mid season bike?



  Ka ob es ein midseason Bike ist . Zeig mal bilder von deinem....


----------



## FWck (6. Juli 2009)

Vor 3 Wochen auf dem Feldberg (Taunus).
Herrliche Tor bei herrlichem Wetter 

Mhm, irgendwie will das mit den Bildern nicht so richtig. Kann mir dass einer kurz erklären, danke


----------



## Hemme (6. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute im Tessin



Das ist doch Lugano, oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Vor 3 Wochen auf dem Feldberg (Taunus).
> Herrliche Tor bei herrlichem Wetter
> 
> Mhm, irgendwie will das mit den Bildern nicht so richtig. Kann mir dass einer kurz erklären, danke



1. Foto bearbeiten und in dein Fotoalbum hier auf mtb-news.de hochladen.
2. In deinem Fotoalbum unter dem entsprechendem Foto auf den Link klicken "BB-Code ein/ausblenden"
3. den Link zur gewünschten Größe der Fotos in die Zwischenablage kopieren (Rechtsklick und Kopieren)
4. Dann wiederum in deinem Betrag an der gewünschten Stelle wieder rechtsklicken und einfügen. In dem Beitrag sieht man den Link, unter Vorschau kannst du schon mal betrachten, wie der Beitrag mit Bild aussieht.


----------



## FWck (7. Juli 2009)

Super, danke!

Dann hier (hoffentlich) das Bild zu meinem Beitrag.


----------



## speedy76 (7. Juli 2009)

will auch mal wieder was posten.
war heute während der Regenpause mal die Strecke fürs kommende WE besichtigen.









na ein Glück.... reicht auch solangsam





die Richtige MOCKE kam dann aber erst..... wollte da aber mein Handy nicht mehr zücken......


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja nett, dass die die Strecke vorneweg schon mal kommentieren  und die Restkilometer anzeigen (erinnert mich ein kleines bisschen an die Kasse bei Ikea )






 Steil und matschig  Das erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Napf-Marathon


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aQFIIRl1R0"]YouTube - Peter Maffay - Und es war Sommer (H) 1976[/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2009)

das kannst du wohl laut singen


----------



## wildkater (7. Juli 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das ist ja nett, dass die die Strecke vorneweg schon mal kommentieren  und die Restkilometer anzeigen (erinnert mich ein kleines bisschen an die Kasse bei Ikea )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ihr das schon als "matschig" bezeichnet, dann solltet ihr mal meine Haustrails fahren 
Fangopackungen inklusive.
Leider sind auf meinem Leihbike 2.25er NN drauf UND DIE GEHEN GAR NICHT BEI NASSEN WURZELN, SCHLAMM UND SCHMODDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2009)

Kommt mir so langsam hier vor, dass viele hier immer dickere, fettere und breitere Schlappen fahren müssen. Warum wohl?

Es hapert wohl an dem fahrerischen Können.


----------



## j.wayne (7. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube er meinte auch nicht die Reifenbreite. Einem NN isses egal wie breit der is, Grip im Nassen hat der so oder so net.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juli 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kommt mir so langsam hier vor, dass viele hier immer dickere, fettere und breitere Schlappen fahren müssen. Warum wohl?
> 
> Es hapert wohl an dem fahrerischen Können.



Wenns sein muss komm ich auch mit den renntauglichen Rocket Ron in 2.1 klar Aber mit meinen Muddys und Alberts gehts halt doch ne ecke sicherer, spaßiger, schneller und vorallem besser bergab Son Freeridereifen macht sich aufm trail halt doch bissl anders als nen Rocket ron, oder so!


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es hapert wohl an dem fahrerischen Können.




haben dicke schlappen was mit können oder nicht zu tun?


breitere reifen haben einfach weniger rollwiderstand im gelände.
und mehr grip haben sie auch


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juli 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr das schon als "matschig" bezeichnet, dann solltet ihr mal meine Haustrails fahren
> Fangopackungen inklusive.
> Leider sind auf meinem Leihbike 2.25er NN drauf UND DIE GEHEN GAR NICHT BEI NASSEN WURZELN, SCHLAMM UND SCHMODDER


 
Mit matschig meinte ich das hier. 

Und auch wenn sie nicht ideal für den Untergrund sind, aber man kommt auch mit Nobbys da durch


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> YouTube - Peter Maffay - Und es war Sommer (H) 1976


 
Lieber Beuze,

das ist das Forum "Zeigt her eure Cubes" und nicht "Her mit dem Sauwetter".
Du hättest dir vor dem Foto ja wenigstens die Mühe machen können, dein Cube in den Hof zu schieben 

Das ist ja wohl das Mindeste, was man von einem offiziellen Bilderpolizisten erwarten kann


----------



## beuze1 (7. Juli 2009)

sorry, Du hast recht..


----------



## bujo12 (7. Juli 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> will auch mal wieder was posten.
> war heute während der Regenpause mal die Strecke fürs kommende WE besichtigen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/406141


 
 Hab's hier mit R Ralph probiert.. Der geht gar nicht.


----------



## speedy76 (7. Juli 2009)

Racing ralle hatte ich am sonntag auch versucht. war überhaupt nix. heute mit den nobbys wars ne spur besser aber hinter Burgfelden wirds dann richtig glitschig....

wird sicher gut am samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2009)

Wollte ja jetzt auch nicht wieder ne Reifendiskussion anschieben. Werde am Sonntag beim Erbeskopf-Marathon im Hunsrück starten. Bei dem Wetter muss ich wohl auch umbauen. Aber vorne Nobby und hinten Rocket muss reichen.


----------



## crisu023 (8. Juli 2009)

kaufts euch conti mk supersonic und alles wird gut ;-)
egal ob nass, asphalt oder matschiger matsch oder eben geiler waldboden.


----------



## fasj (8. Juli 2009)

crisu023 schrieb:


> kaufts euch conti mk supersonic und alles wird gut ;-)
> egal ob nass, asphalt oder matschiger matsch oder eben geiler waldboden.



Reizen würde der mich schon, aber wie Pannensicher ist der Supersonic ?

fasj


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Reizen würde der mich schon, aber wie Pannensicher ist der Supersonic ?
> 
> fasj



garnicht


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2009)

Ja, das stimmt wohl. Ich habe den Mountain King nach 4 Platten innerhalb kürzester Zeit auch von meinem Rotwild runter gemacht. 
Er schneidet bei der Pannensicherheit in Tests schlecht ab.


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt wohl. Ich habe den Mountain King nach 4 Platten innerhalb kürzester Zeit auch von meinem Rotwild runter gemacht.
> ...


 
Das hättest du auch ohne Platten machen müssen, weil nämlich auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit das Profil runter ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (8. Juli 2009)

--------*Bilderpolizei*
*jetzt muß ich aber sagen....
genug !!*





mit Reifen..


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2009)

Schöne Nobbysammlung


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

fliegen da nicht noch die winterreifen mit rum?


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Juli 2009)

hab mal schnell ne frage, wei ich gleich zum händler fahr, um nen neuen vorbau zu kaufen.

mein derzeitiger hat 120mm länge, wie kurz darf ich ihn höchstens fahrn, ohne die geometrie zu schrotten ?
(ich dachte jetz so an 60-80mm) kürzer? länger wollt ich ihn eher nich

bike ist ams 125, 20" rahmen bei 185cm körpergröße

vielen dank !!


----------



## linusb (8. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hab mal schnell ne frage, wei ich gleich zum händler fahr, um nen neuen vorbau zu kaufen.
> 
> mein derzeitiger hat 120mm länge, wie kurz darf ich ihn höchstens fahrn, ohne die geometrie zu schrotten ?
> (ich dachte jetz so an 60-80mm) kürzer? länger wollt ich ihn eher nich
> ...



Fahre an meinem AMS 125/20" einen 70er Vorbau. Absolut perfekt , 120er ist definitiv zu lang. 
Körpergröße 187cm.


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

fahre auch einen mit 70 (oder 75mm?) und 6°. 

race face deus xc 

verändert halt die sitzposition ins aufrechte. fürs toruen und bergrunterfahren optimal


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Juli 2009)

danke, habt mich gott sei dank bestätigt


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn MK ==> Dann ==> Protection und zwar in 2.4 damit kann man gut leben


----------



## speedy76 (8. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hab mal schnell ne frage, wei ich gleich zum händler fahr, um nen neuen vorbau zu kaufen.
> 
> mein derzeitiger hat 120mm länge, wie kurz darf ich ihn höchstens fahrn, ohne die geometrie zu schrotten ?
> (ich dachte jetz so an 60-80mm) kürzer? länger wollt ich ihn eher nich
> ...



also ein guter Händler sollt dir doch aus ERGONOMISCHER sicht automatisch den RICHTIGEN Vorbau verkaufen.

bei meinem Händler kann ich solange versuchen und tauschen bis es PERFEKT is


----------



## regenrohr (8. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder die kleine "Kneipp-Runde" (sind 3 Kneippanlagen auf dem Weg) gedreht (Tafeltour, Bergener, Felsenweg und Zwei-Täler-Weg)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Juli 2009)

@ speedy76, is auch so !! ich kenn ihn ziemlich gut, und hab jetz erst mal nen 100mm bekommen, vorhin gleich bei ner saftigen tour ausprobiert.

also nich der riesenunterschied, aber doch etwas schöner zu fahren, wird also auf alle fälle noch kürzer


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

warum hast du dir denn nicht gleich einen noch kürzeren geholt?


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Juli 2009)

er hat gesagt ich soll den erst mal angewohnen und kann ihn nach paar km's gegen nen noch kürzeren tauschen.

er bestellt mir jetz noch paar verschiedene in meiner endlänge = 70mm und den schönsten bzw der mir vom preis am besten gefällt darf ich nehmen  (aussderdem dürfte ich alle ausprobieren )


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2009)

nimm Syntace  gibt es auch in 31.8


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Juli 2009)

mein alter is einer, aber wie soll ich den 120mm los werden, den kauft ja keiner  und dann so nen teuren syntace kaufen, naja - ich als schüler 
und eigentlich is es doch egal, sind doch alle gut (auf des gewicht leg ich eh keinen wert) und ob syntace oder xx draufsteht is doch egal ...

mal sehen was er so herbringt


----------



## Michaone (8. Juli 2009)




----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2009)

perfekt  und etwas Neid macht sich gerade breit 

@ bogl

Naja, es gibt immer noch schlechte (nicht sauber verarbeitete) Vorbauten mit denen man sich gerne die Lenker beschädigt  aber ich gebe dir recht ein Syntace ist schon nicht günstig ..... Aber ist halt was fürs Leben  und den anderen kannst du bestimmt verschachern


----------



## acid-driver (8. Juli 2009)

ja, schmeiß den alten syntace mal ins leichtbau-verkaufsforum.


----------



## Michaone (8. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hab mal schnell ne frage, wei ich gleich zum händler fahr, um nen neuen vorbau zu kaufen.
> 
> mein derzeitiger hat 120mm länge, wie kurz darf ich ihn höchstens fahrn, ohne die geometrie zu schrotten ?
> (ich dachte jetz so an 60-80mm) kürzer? länger wollt ich ihn eher nich
> ...




ich hatte vor meinem neuen bike  auch  n 20 zoll hardtail mit 120mm fsa.. hab mir dann n Bontraeger 75mm gekauft, der war perfekt.. das bike super wendig und genau wie ichs wollte...
der hat 13,99eur gekostet  einmal papas auto putzen, dann sollte das doch drin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Audix (8. Juli 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


>



 
Mit der Sattelstellung kannst du bequem fahren??

Whau!
Sieht aber nach satt Bremspower aus!


----------



## regenrohr (8. Juli 2009)

Audix schrieb:


> Mit der Sattelstellung kannst du bequem fahren??



war nur zum testen mit unterschiedlichen Stellungen / Winkeln, so kann man mal kurz fahren, aber für länger durch den Wald doch sehr ungeeignet


----------



## Audix (8. Juli 2009)

Zur Vorbaufrage kann ich noch berichten, daß mir mein Reaction (´09er, 20´er, 186cm) mit dem 75mm Syntace Superforce jetzt auch besser gehorcht.
Ja, manch einer wird mich jetzt schlagen wollen "....Racebike, ...sportlich, ...etc", aber es ist sogar noch ein lowriser dran gekommen - jetze rockt´s!
Zwar hier und da noch etwas träge in den schnellen, etwas engeren Kurven in der Abfahrt..... - aber das kann auch an mir liegen....
Oder an RoRo...
Der upsweep vom Easton monkey bar war und ist allerdings etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich hatte jahrelang einen Specialized Downhill Lenker in den Fingern, der hatte keinen upsweep, nur ´n bischen nach hinten.
Das fühlt sich beim Wiegetritt doch echt anders an.


----------



## Audix (8. Juli 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> war nur zum testen mit unterschiedlichen Stellungen / Winkeln, so kann man mal kurz fahren, aber für länger durch den Wald doch sehr ungeeignet


Alles klar - bin beruhigt!
Hatte schon vergeblich versucht, mir jemanden mit ca 175cm Armlänge auf dem Rad vor zu stellen..


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juli 2009)

....wochenede in der wetterau ....


----------



## Rock shox 1 (10. Juli 2009)

hier mal wieder foto von meinem cube bei 12grad auf 801m höhe^^
so a scheiss wetter bei uns, hoff es wird bald besser^^





ciao Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (11. Juli 2009)

Letzte Woche wieder im Siebengebirge gewesen, diverse Trails abfahren usw. Zwischenstopp auf der Löwenburg mit dem einsamen Baum...









Immer das Gleiche mit denen... 





Wenn ihr da noch länger draufstarrt, kriegt ihr noch eckige Auge... 
(zwei Cubes auf dem Weg nach oben)





Ganz ehrlich, den Verrücken oben auf der Ruine kenn ich wirklich nicht... 





Flicken in 450 m Höhe... gar nicht so einfach bei der Höhenluft...













Der Baum der Weisheit:





Cubes, Cubes, Cubes...





Tja, Verletzungen beim Photographieren bleiben meist nicht aus... 





Erneuter Stopp wegen Reifenflicken... Diesmal war ich der Derjenige und das gleich zweimal 





Cube Übermacht:





Hat da einer seinen Helm vergessen?!


----------



## fLoOh (11. Juli 2009)

schöne bilder


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (11. Juli 2009)

@Pic.......ARSCH!!!!!!!warte wenn ich dich kriege dann tret ich dir in den piep und stecke deine piep in dein piep und wenn du das nächste mal an mir vorbei fährst steck ich einen stock in dein vorderrad und usw pieppieppiep.......nice pics...fast alle!!!...hoffentlich fällt morgen nicht ins wasser....dat wär driss!!!....


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (11. Juli 2009)

aso...und das hast du vergessen....unser kleines Äffchen....




war trotz vieler, langer pausen lustig...


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Juli 2009)

Tolle Bilder, sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus, aber warum wird auf dem einen Bild den Berg hochgeschoben?  das kleine Kettenblatt ist doch nicht aus Spaß dran, also quält euch 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## crisu023 (11. Juli 2009)

Rock shox 1 schrieb:


> hier mal wieder foto von meinem cube bei 12grad auf 801m höhe^^
> so a scheiss wetter bei uns, hoff es wird bald besser^^
> 
> 
> ...




hi alex! nettes rad, hab fast des gleiche nur ein wenig andere componenten, zb ne reba sl usw.

weisst du zufällig was dein sattel wiegt? ich hab keine briefwaage und such im netz infos über den sattel was der wiegt aber find nix.

glaub ich werd mir nen ultraleichten selle italia raufmontieren, nur will ich halt wissen wie schwer der alte is.


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (12. Juli 2009)

Moin moin, auf dem GR 221 auf Mallorca


----------



## MilkyWayne (12. Juli 2009)

hmm das problem bei den extrem leichten selle italia und co ist halt, dass die hart wie sonstwas sind! vernachlässige das bitte nicht

denn wenn der Sattel nicht 100% kompatibel zu deinem Hintern ist wirds auf dauer mehr als unangenehm


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (12. Juli 2009)

von unserer Tour eben.....wolkig aber trotz vorrausgesagten 95% Regen zumin. trocken...von oben!!



nächstes mal vllt besseres licht bzw wetter...dann auch mal wieder pics mit der richtigen cam...

RiDe oN!!!!


----------



## crisu023 (12. Juli 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm das problem bei den extrem leichten selle italia und co ist halt, dass die hart wie sonstwas sind! vernachlässige das bitte nicht
> 
> denn wenn der Sattel nicht 100% kompatibel zu deinem Hintern ist wirds auf dauer mehr als unangenehm




ja das denk ich mir, sehn auf jedenfall aus als wären sie hart wie stein.
aber man hört von ein paar das diese selle italia tt`s recht toll sein sollen.

sollte es nicht so einer werden, liebäugle ich mit so nem modell.
http://www.actionsports.de/Saettel/Selle-Italia-Flite-Gel-Flow-Sattel-weiss::10518.html

is ja auch ned wirklich schwer und sieht gut aus, der hintern wirds einem auch danken.

wie is des mit diesen schlitz im sitz? gut schlecht? wer hat damit erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (12. Juli 2009)

Das Bild ist von heute, Abfahrt von der AngerhÃ¼tte bei Garmisch â Sehr schÃ¶ne Tour.


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (12. Juli 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist von heute, Abfahrt von der Angerhütte bei Garmisch  Sehr schöne Tour.


 
Schönes Bild. Im September führe ich meins nach Tirol aus


----------



## S-type (12. Juli 2009)

Heute Kahler Asten .... Regen 11° .... [email protected]°H kalt.... aber gut


----------



## Rock shox 1 (12. Juli 2009)

crisu023 schrieb:


> ja das denk ich mir, sehn auf jedenfall aus als wären sie hart wie stein.
> aber man hört von ein paar das diese selle italia tt`s recht toll sein sollen.
> 
> sollte es nicht so einer werden, liebäugle ich mit so nem modell.
> ...




also schlecht is er nicht, aber mein trainer hatte den und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Der hat nach ca. 5monaten zum quietschen angefangen und is etwas instabil geworden, naja er hat jetzt nen fi'zi:k gobi und is wesentlich mehr zufrieden..

ciao alex


----------



## OneZero (12. Juli 2009)

Nach laengerer Pause endlich wieder raus!






Cube on the rocks:


----------



## beattx (13. Juli 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> von unserer Tour eben.....wolkig aber trotz vorrausgesagten 95% Regen zumin. trocken...von oben!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, der Himmel kommt doch schön rüber, nur die Bikes nicht so 

Einfach herrlicher Thread hier!

@OneZero:nice!

@ work


----------



## beattx (13. Juli 2009)




----------



## beattx (13. Juli 2009)

horror Vorstellung:


----------



## beuze1 (13. Juli 2009)

*nachdem mich gestern 3 Leute hängen lassen haben, und ne viertel Std. vor Tourstart abgesagt haben.. ( gibt ca. 325 ausreden nicht zu fahren ) bin ich wie so oft alleine los...*


*bin ich hier noch richtig..





sieht doch gut aus..





nach 35 km kamm der Regen..





also Klamotten aus dem Rucksack..





nach 45 km " Riegelpause "..





Halbzeit in Malleichen..





na dann..





so gestärkt immer dem roten Band nach..





nach Hause.. 79,6km / 1200hm..


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2009)

@ beuze

hast du etwas fürs WE geplant?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juli 2009)

Heute mal wieder ne Montagstour, aber nur ne Kleine mit unseren Cubes durch das Lambertstal:
Start kurz hinter Mirbach:




Burgruine bei Dollendorf:




Trail ins Lambertstal:


 



Pause auf dem Kalvarienberg:


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *nachdem mich gestern 3 Leute hängen lassen haben, und ne viertel Std. vor Tourstart abgesagt haben..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du hättest vielleicht vorher nicht sagen sollen, welches Pensum deine Kumpel bewältigen müssen. Denen tat schon vorneweg der Hintern weh


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. Juli 2009)

war gestern mal wieder ne tour mit foto machen, ergebnisse aber eher schwach  aber irgendeins muss ich hochladen 




ich mit neuem Trikot und kürzerem Vorbau geht erstaunlich besser in steilen stücken !!!

daten: 55km, 700hm, 17km/h durchschnitt


----------



## S1las (13. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> war gestern mal wieder ne tour mit foto machen, ergebnisse aber eher schwach  aber irgendeins muss ich hochladen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Trikot ist schick - wie schimpft sich das ?


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2009)

Habe schon schlimmere Bilder gesehen 

Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. Juli 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Du hättest vielleicht vorher nicht sagen sollen, welches Pensum deine Kumpel bewältigen müssen. Denen tat schon vorneweg der Hintern weh



*eventuell liegt,s auch daran, das* *2 der 3 Mädels* waren..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@ mzaskar
    ne noch nicht..


----------



## Style187 (13. Juli 2009)

hier mal ein paar pics von meiner 30km hausrunde grade eben, wollt eigentlich nur ne kleine runde drehen aber bei dem wetter konnt ich einfach nicht aufhören...


















so dann noch viel spaß euch allen, und denen die auch so schönes wetter haben...ride on...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (13. Juli 2009)

nice pics jung....


----------



## wildkater (13. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> war gestern mal wieder ne tour mit foto machen, ergebnisse aber eher schwach  aber irgendeins muss ich hochladen


 ich finds ganz lässig, freeride_bogl!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *eventuell liegt,s auch daran, das* *2 der 3 Mädels* waren..


 

Ach was, sowas machen Mädels nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn die mal was zugesagt haben, dann ziehen sie´s auch durch


----------



## Deleted 155727 (13. Juli 2009)

79km,  30km    mir brannte heute nach 12 schon der po


----------



## ssirius (13. Juli 2009)

@ Dirtybird

Sehr sehr geil. 
Nur die Aufkleber auf den Felgen müssen noch runter.


----------



## j.wayne (13. Juli 2009)

Schrecklich ihr Postet hier die reichtig schönen Bilder von euren Touren und mein Bock steht im verreckt im Keller. Das ganze Wochenende nur Pech mit der Karre. Erst verrecken am Samstag 3 Schläuche und die Schaltung zickt rum, dann reisst heute auch noch meine Kette .


----------



## Herbienator (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn es dich beruhigt j.wayne: mein AMS liegt auch zerlegt im Keller, weil die Bremse hinüber ist. Kann dich also gut verstehn... das wird schon wieder! 
Und dann gibts auch neue Bilder... ;-)


----------



## the me (13. Juli 2009)

Also mein Cube geht wunderbar!!   
Dafür hats mein schweres zerlegt ... ebenfalls: Kette, Kettenführung, Kettenblatt, Bash, Felgenring, Dämpferfeder ... 
Schon komisch, dass dann doch irgendwie immer irgendwas sein muss ...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (13. Juli 2009)

Herbienator schrieb:


> Wenn es dich beruhigt j.wayne: mein AMS liegt auch zerlegt im Keller, weil die Bremse hinüber ist. Kann dich also gut verstehn... das wird schon wieder!
> Und dann gibts auch neue Bilder... ;-)


 
Also ne komplette bremse hät ich noch im Keller von mienem AMS.
Is ja net so das ich seit 3 Wochen Stammgast bei meinem Händler bin. Die Kette war vor 3 Wochen halt schonma offen und genau an der Stelle ist sie nun kaputt, scho komisch. Ma schaun wies morgen läuft und ob ich nen neuen Händler brauch.


----------



## Syncros83 (14. Juli 2009)

Seit meinem letzten Posting hier hat sich an meinem Bike so einiges getan.
So besitzt es jetzt ein XTR Schaltwerk anstatt eines XT und der LX Umwerfer musste einem XTR Umwerfer weichen. Die Deore Schalthebel wurden durch die XT's ersetzt. Zu guter Letzt ist der Lenker gerade. Aber seht selbst.





In den nächsten Monaten werden noch einige Teile ausgetauscht. Detailierte Bilder gibt es jetzt auch in meiner Gallerie zu sehen.


----------



## oberLaUsItZ (14. Juli 2009)

Servus !

Paar Pic´s von einer kleineren Tour von ca. 30 km durchs heimische Gebirge.
Sry für die schlechte Qualität, hatte nur mein Handy parat.


----------



## Deleted 155727 (14. Juli 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> @ Dirtybird
> 
> Sehr sehr geil.
> Nur die Aufkleber auf den Felgen müssen noch runter.


 
naja, normal zerlege ich immer alles erst mal und tune bzw verbessere es, sei es auto oder mopped. 
dies ist mein erstes fahrrad was ich mir gekauft habe und bin seit 14 jahren auf keinem mehr draufgesessen. 
ich hab mir vorgenommen das ich das bike erst mal so belasse und nur erst mal fahre  muss erst mal fit werden.

ausser der zugverlegung hab ich aber auch nichts weiter auszusetzen.   ein echt geiles teil dieses fahrradl.


----------



## Organspänder (14. Juli 2009)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. . .






Da hat man gar keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten


----------



## Sunset (14. Juli 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Da hat man gar keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten


 
hab ich so oder so nicht...


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. Juli 2009)

Na wenn man schon früh raus muss sollte es immer solch Licht sein, sieht klasse aus! War sicher aber heut vor meiner Zeit *g*


----------



## FWck (14. Juli 2009)

Man man, bei solch einem Wetter bei dir heute morgen kann man ja echt neidisch werden 
Bei uns hat's den ganzen Morgen durchgeregnet, ich wollt eigenltich eine schöne Tour fahren, aber bei dem Wetter... 

Aber echt tolle Fotos hier!


----------



## MTBFabi (14. Juli 2009)

Ich will mir dess Cube ams pro K18 kaufen brauche aber einen der mich ein bisschen beraten kann.
Hatt irgend jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisu023 (14. Juli 2009)

MTBFabi schrieb:


> Ich will mir dess Cube ams pro K18 kaufen brauche aber einen der mich ein bisschen beraten kann.
> Hatt irgend jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem?????




kennen einen der des fährt, is vollstens zufrieden.
ich würd mal probesitzen, ne kleine proberunde fahren und wenns dir passt kaufen. die meinungen bei den bikes gehn klarerweise weit auseinander, deshalb find ich, sollt ma sich selber mal ein bild machen und schaun wie es sich fährt.


----------



## beuze1 (14. Juli 2009)

*ich glaube wieder an Wunder..*

nachdem mein Händler nicht imstande war mir die Richtigen zu besorgen
der gute Andi (wo ist der eigentlich) auch nix auf die reihe bekommen hat,
hab ich mich selber darum bemüht und schwupp..3 tage später hab ich,s 






*alt...*





*neu..*



.
.


----------



## Ryo (14. Juli 2009)

Endlich hab ich sie !!!
Und gleich das Bike gepimped


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juli 2009)

*@Ryo*
Super  Sieht richtig außergewöhnlich aus  

*@beuze*
Dann weiß ich ja, wen ich fragen muss, wenn meine mal hin sind  Der Cube-Händler hier vor Ort ist auch nicht gerade ne Rakete


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juli 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. . .
> 
> 
> Da hat man gar keine Lust mehr zu arbeiten


 
Du fährst aber ganz schön früh zur Arbeit


----------



## schlickjump3r (14. Juli 2009)

@ryo muss ich auch sagen schaut verdammt nach mehr aus! Passt alles richtig gut zusammen.

<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (14. Juli 2009)

schnelles panoramafoto am waginger see. hab dort noch einen netten cube biker getroffen - so ein weiss/blaues limited glaub ich?


----------



## Michaone (14. Juli 2009)

du sitzt ja wie aufm rennrad lol


----------



## beuze1 (14. Juli 2009)

> Der Cube-Händler hier vor Ort ist auch nicht gerade ne Rakete


----------



## j.wayne (14. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


>


 
Ich glaub das ham Cube Händler so an sich. 

und bevor die Bilderpolizei schimpft, kommt ma eins von meinen als es noch heile war.



Das war beim Fahrtechnikkurs Teil 1


----------



## Ryo (14. Juli 2009)

Ah noch ein Factory Pilot 2.0 in braun Träger 
Stören dich die fehlenden Polsterungen an der Handfläche auch?


----------



## j.wayne (14. Juli 2009)

Ich find die eigentlich saugeil, nur leider fangen die sehr leicht an zu Stinken. Da hilft auch Waschen nicht viel. Genau wegen der fehlenden Polster hab ich die ja gekauft. Seit dieser Woche sind se aber durch andere Langfingerhandschuhe ohne Polster ersetzt worden. 
Aber die Oakleyteile sind schon super


----------



## Icetiger212 (15. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein gestriger Ausritt... Gap-Philosophenweg-7 "Quellen-Eschenlohe-Ohlstadt und zurück. knapp 54 km und des Foto und n haufen spaß mit meinem kleinen Würfel 






> Seit dieser Woche sind se aber durch andere Langfingerhandschuhe ohne Polster ersetzt worden.
> Aber die Oakleyteile sind schon super


Die kann ich auch empfehlen...


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (15. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit, im Juni auf Mallorca


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juli 2009)

Mann-o-Mann, da sieht´s aber schön aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Und dein Reaction passt farblich so gut zum Meer


----------



## Bluesdriver (15. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich wird hier auch bald so Wetter wie auf Malle ,
Ein etwas älteres Bild, aber da war das Wetter wenigstens geil.





lg und schöne restwoche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky_2004 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen,

nachfolgend ein paar Aufnahmen von meinem "kleinen Schatz", bevor es gleich auf die Feierabendrunde geht... 





Greetz aus Essen
v. alten Franky


----------



## acid-driver (15. Juli 2009)

bluesdriver, hast du den dämpferschutz von einer fatty geklaut? 

funktioniert das, was auch immer du gebastelt hast? ich bin auch auf der suche, mein rad hat nämlich eine ähnlich bescheidene dämpferlage...


----------



## Bluesdriver (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir war das ding schon dran und ich muss sagen das es sehr gut funktioniert.
Muss es schon von cube so geben, denn er (Fahrradhändler) hat es auch an die 08 stereos dran gebaut. 
Ein nachteil würde es haben, wenn man da den blauen hebel für die propedale/plattform oder wie auch immer betägigen will, da ist es ein bissel eng.
Aber ich drehe den hebel eh nie und lösung wäre den hebel nach oben.
Mein Freund hat am Fritzz eine etwas nicht so Plumpige-Lösung, habe aber leider kein Foto.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Juli 2009)

das cube das selber herstellt, glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. habe noch kein bike damit gesehen. evtl hat dein händler einfach einen guten kundenservice 

naja dann werd ich mal gucken, ob ich mir was ähnliches bastel.


----------



## CJee83 (16. Juli 2009)

@Bluesdriver!

Den Dämperschutz hab ich schon n paarmal gesehen. Das Ding könnte eine eine Lenkmanschette von nem Auto sein.
Auf einer Tour hab ich mal einen getroffen mit nem Stereo, der meinte, das Teil bei ihm sei eben eine Lenkmanschette von nem E46er BMW. Und passen tuts auch.


----------



## RaptorTP (16. Juli 2009)

komm von meiner erten Alpentour wieder 

Füssen nach Riva - 7 Tage

muss zur arbeit 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19718
Alpentour Bilder


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juli 2009)

Klasse Bilder 

Bei mir geht`s in einem Monat auch los. Start: Tegernsee Ziel: Riva *freu*

Kann es kaum mehr erwarten.


----------



## barbarissima (16. Juli 2009)

Schöne Fotos (mit hohem Neidpotential  )   

Ihr scheint ja auch Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt zu haben


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (16. Juli 2009)

Der Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen, wirklich tolle Bilder . Ich bin im September in Südtirol. Mal schauen wie's da so wird .
Schönen Gruß Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (16. Juli 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Bei mir war das ding schon dran und ich muss sagen das es sehr gut funktioniert.
> Muss es schon von cube so geben, denn er (Fahrradhändler) hat es auch an die 08 stereos dran gebaut.
> Ein nachteil würde es haben, wenn man da den blauen hebel für die propedale/plattform oder wie auch immer betägigen will, da ist es ein bissel eng.
> Aber ich drehe den hebel eh nie und lösung wäre den hebel nach oben.
> Mein Freund hat am Fritzz eine etwas nicht so Plumpige-Lösung, habe aber leider kein Foto.



Auch mit dem Schutz sollte das Standrohr des Dämpfers regelmäßig gereinigt und geschmiert werden. Sonst läuft das Ding trocken und fühlt sich dann recht bockig an. Der Dichtung tuts auch nicht grad gut...


----------



## fasj (16. Juli 2009)

Gelber-Hirsch schrieb:


> Der Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen, wirklich tolle Bilder . Ich bin im September in Südtirol. Mal schauen wie's da so wird .
> Schönen Gruß Werner



Erste Septemberwoche in Obereggen und wenn alles klappt (Sohn seit heut im Krankenhaus ) dann nächste Woche ab Freitag die Albrechtroute.

fasj


----------



## RaptorTP (16. Juli 2009)

Danke 

die 2 Kollegen haben ein Ghost, hab ich mal raus gelassen, weiß ja auch nicht ob die sich in nem Forum wieder sehen wollen  

1x hatten wir morgens bei einer eigentlich super abfahrt, schweren Regen - also richtig übel  

aber ansonsten schönes wetter, nicht zu heiß  

die daten bekomm ich noch, es waren ca. 350 km + 10.000 Hm - in 7 Tagen
die letzten Tage schlauchen dann schon bissi, wenn man auf der Hütte noch ******* geschlafen hat *G*


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (16. Juli 2009)

hey Leutz....hier mal ein pic von meiner nachttour mit Picard letzte Nacht...Bikes sind zwei Ltd (ein Race) mit je einer Tesla 4....war echt HAMMER!!!! und trails rocken in der Nacht ist ja mal so derbe geil....das warnet das letzte mal!!!!



RiDe oN!!!!!!


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe mein Würfel bisschen aufgetuned. Habe mal ein Bild gemacht wie es vorher aussah und wie es jetzt aussieht. Viel Spaß beim guffen! 

Vorher:






http://www.pic-upload.de/view-2580489/IMAG0008.jpg.html

Nachher:









http://www.pic-upload.de/view-2580510/IMAG0046.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-2580518/IMAG0047.jpg.html


----------



## RaptorTP (16. Juli 2009)

immer noch keine Bildaaaaa  

schick mir ne pm ich lad sie dir ins forum, hier hat doch jeder sein FotoAblum  

sattel, klickis, gabel lenker in weiß. größere scheibenbremse druff ... naja  

ich bleib bei meinem schwarz - nur daheim natürlich ohne schutzblech *G* - nivht wie auf alpentour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcusHoffmann (16. Juli 2009)

Ich mag weiß einfach mehr  Das Projekt ist natürlich noch nicht fertig da ist noch viel Arbeit aber das dauert noch. Neu kommt noch Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Laufräder, Kurbel, Sattel/Stütze, Reifen, Pedalen und zum grönenden Abschluss vllt ein neuer Carbonrahmen


----------



## RaptorTP (16. Juli 2009)

also quasi ein neues Rad *GG*


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. Juli 2009)

@ CubeBiker90: aber hoffe der Sattel bleibt nich in der Position  
Sonst schön aufgewertet dein Radl, schaut gut aus.


----------



## Herbienator (17. Juli 2009)

@CubeBiker90:endlich mal wieder ein Custom-Würfel, schön gemacht!!!


----------



## idworker (17. Juli 2009)

so Leute, bei mir geht's nächsten Samstag auch los. Oberstdorf - Riva, über die Uina Schlucht. Bin noch am überlegen welches Bike mit darf, ich denke vllt. das Stereo?
Hoffentlich hat das Wetter gute Laune, sonst hab ich schlechte.....*gg*


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, bei 13 Bikes würde mir die Qual der Wahl auch schwer fallen. 

Kannst dich ja mit einem Bike-Verleih selbstständig machen.


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (17. Juli 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Erste Septemberwoche in Obereggen und wenn alles klappt (Sohn seit heut im Krankenhaus ) dann nächste Woche ab Freitag die Albrechtroute.
> 
> fasj


 
Moin moin, alles Gute für deinen Sohn. Da wir mit unserem Cabrio fahren, muß ich mir dort ein Bike leihen, was den Vorteil hat, das ich mal ein Fully ausprobieren kann.
Gestern Abend mit 10 Bikern 45 Km durch den Duisburger Stadtwald, aber leider keine Fotos

Schönes Wochenende Gelber-Hirsch


----------



## barbarissima (17. Juli 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Erste Septemberwoche in Obereggen und wenn alles klappt (Sohn seit heut im Krankenhaus ) dann nächste Woche ab Freitag die Albrechtroute.
> 
> fasj


 
Drücke dir mal die Daumen, dass dein Kleiner das Krankenhaus schnell wieder verlassen kann 

Wie war eigentlich dein Marathon?


----------



## fissenid (17. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ich glaube wieder an Wunder..*
> 
> nachdem mein Händler nicht imstande war mir die Richtigen zu besorgen
> der gute Andi (wo ist der eigentlich) auch nix auf die reihe bekommen hat,
> ...



Hallo Beuze,

und damit ist das "Spiel" im Hinterbau weg???? Ich habe die Lager alle erneuert, und trotzdem noch ein wenig Spiel spürbar wenn ich das hinterrad halte und das Rad am Sattel anhebe!!!

Woher hast du die teile denn nun???

Danke

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## fasj (17. Juli 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo Beuze,
> 
> und damit ist das "Spiel" im Hinterbau weg???? Ich habe die Lager alle erneuert, und trotzdem noch ein wenig Spiel spürbar wenn ich das hinterrad halte und das Rad am Sattel anhebe!!!
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat das der Händler gemacht.
Spiel war hinterher weg. 
"Kaputt waren das Hauptschwingenlager und noch eins (weiß nicht mehr welches) und die Dämpferbuchsen.
Hab alle Lager aber tauschen lassen, und das dann halt bezahlt.
Sicher ist sicher.
Die Schrauben oben an der Wippe sind jetzt halt nicht mehr Linsenkopfförmig, sondern glatt.

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (17. Juli 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Drücke dir mal die Daumen, dass dein Kleiner das Krankenhaus schnell wieder verlassen kann
> 
> Wie war eigentlich dein Marathon?



Hoff ich auch, heute war OP.

Marathon war gut knapp über 6,5 Stunden.
Wetter hätte etwas besser sein können, Zeit sowieso 

Gibt auch einen Thread dazu: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347326&goto=newpost

Fotos hab ich diesmal keine. Der Fotoservice hat fast die Identischen von letztem Jahr geschossen, und das war mir das Geld nicht Wert.
Einen Eindruck bekommst Du aber hier: http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/494/index.html

fasj


----------



## datoni (17. Juli 2009)

mein stereo:


----------



## Organspänder (17. Juli 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> mein stereo:



was hast du denn für Bremsen drauf


----------



## TheMicha (17. Juli 2009)

@ datoni:

Hast du ein besseres Foto von deinem Dämpferschutz? Wäre super.. Thx 

Was du mit den Hörchnchen am Stereo und in dieser Position vor hast ist mir aber noch nicht ganz klar?! 
Ist mal was anderes


----------



## datoni (17. Juli 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> was hast du denn für Bremsen drauf



sind rote martas

@the micha: Irgendwie muss ich ja auch am berg rauffahren um in dann berab zu nehmen, und dabei helfen auch die hörnchen, gfallen mir ehrlich gesagt aber auch nicht 

Hier das foto, is aber eigenbau...


----------



## schatten (17. Juli 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> mein stereo:



Und der Racing Ralph vorne ist für den gesteigerten Nervenkitzel bergab?

Die Position der Hörnchen scheint mir auch nicht ganz passend, zumal bei der Sattelüberhöhung auf dem zweiten Bild.


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (18. Juli 2009)




----------



## leon1930 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Fotos von meiner neuen Liebe... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19787


----------



## Rock shox 1 (18. Juli 2009)

hab leider keine fotos von meinem cube heute, weil es nur geregnet hat, 50km nur im matsch und dann hab ich halt danach mein bike sauber gemacht und dann seh ich so, dass die schrift, des LTD und der Strich am Oberrohr gehn ab und ein paar Teile von der Cube-Schrift gehn ab, was soll ich machen??
krieg ich da nen neuen Rahmen oder hab ich da pech gehabt?!
Und noch ne frage, bei mein sattel geht die farbe ab, krieg ich da nen anspruch auf nen neuen, weil mein händler hat mal vor 2monaten gemeint, ich krieg da keinen neuen aber sonst ka.

lg aus bayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## datoni (18. Juli 2009)

schatten schrieb:


> Und der Racing Ralph vorne ist für den gesteigerten Nervenkitzel bergab?
> 
> Die Position der Hörnchen scheint mir auch nicht ganz passend, zumal bei der Sattelüberhöhung auf dem zweiten Bild.



..hab leider keinen so steilen berg in der nähe  so schlecht find ich den gar nicht-wird gfahren bis er hin is, dann kommt was andres drauf


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (18. Juli 2009)

leon1930 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ein paar Fotos von meiner neuen Liebe...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19787



Des Cube Fritzz ist ein sehr schönes Fahrrad


----------



## leon1930 (18. Juli 2009)

Kampfschwein300 schrieb:


> Des Cube Fritzz ist ein sehr schönes Fahrrad



Ja, hab nach langem hin und her mich dann für das Fritzz entschieden. Ist fast zu schön für den harten Einsatz. Alternative war canyon FR oder ES.

Bin aber absolut glücklich.


----------



## erb (19. Juli 2009)

sooo...
wollt euch nun mal meinen neuen Flitzer vorstellen:







...ist sie nicht hübsch? 



gruß

erb


----------



## RaptorTP (19. Juli 2009)

hat style ... definitiv 

ne weiße Gabel wär der Burner Gruß


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Juli 2009)

So endlich ist es soweit nach LAAAAAANGen warten darf ich auch mal etwas vorzeigen und hier ist er mein kleiner filtzer



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

@leon1930 das ding schaut wild aus mal richtig wild also....richtig schön!

@erb was blaues oder weissen muss da ran dann wär die sache rund. ansonsten die das mein Plan a für 2010


<<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcusHoffmann (19. Juli 2009)

@schlickjump3r: Schönes Moped hast im Ernst! Vor allem die Fotos in Warnemünde da war ich schon lange nicht mehr  Ich seh auch du bist aus Güstrow? Gibts bei dir in der Gegend schöne Wälder mit Trails? Ich war mal in Bützow und bin mitn MTB nach Reriik und wieder zurück gefahrn, weil ich waldmäßig nichts kannte. Kannst mir gerne P.N. schreiben!
So muss mich jetzt fertig fürs Mara machen 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

leon1930 schrieb:


> Ja, hab nach langem hin und her mich dann für das Fritzz entschieden. Ist fast zu schön für den harten Einsatz. Alternative war canyon FR oder ES.
> 
> Bin aber absolut glücklich.




Das is genaus richtige für den harten Einsatz 

Viiiiel Spass damit


----------



## Celsius (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem ein Video- und Fotoportal für Mountainbike ins Netz gestellt. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere hier ja auch ein Video mit seinem Cube erstellt.
In dem Portal gibts auch eine Gruppe 'Cube' - dort könnte dann eine schöne Sammlung an Cube-Videos entstehen.
http://www.bikesport.tv/group/Cube

Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik sind natürlich jederzeit willkommen.


----------



## RaptorTP (19. Juli 2009)

dein stereo hat Style, geilomat.
Wirklich, da ist Niedfaktor vorhanden *G*

meins gehört wohl zu der schlichten sorte, in sachen auffallen *G*


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. Juli 2009)

@RaptorTP <> CubeBiker90: das lange warten und meine Gelud hat für mich mehr als gelohnt in meinen Augen bin jedenfalls hin und weg und das beste es fährt noch besser wie es ausschaut ich geb nimmer her. 

@Celsius is ne coole idee jetzt wo ich mein bike hab müsst ich auch mal an sowas wagen.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2009)

Heute auf dem Weg zur Wildspitze (SZ) leider war der Gipfel in Wolken 





Im Hintergrund der kleine und grosse Mythen


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (19. Juli 2009)

erb schrieb:


> sooo...
> wollt euch nun mal meinen neuen Flitzer vorstellen:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hübsch, hübsch,
wie lange hast Du drauf gewartet und warum hast Du ne andersfabrbige Gabel drin ?! 
Gruß Gelber-Hirsch


----------



## Organspänder (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend
schöne Tour von 95km gemacht. . .

angenehmer Start




gut ausgebaute Wege




Brandenburger Landschaft




Wasser zum abkühlen




Wälder




Bike dreckigFahrer glücklich






Wo ist mein Dämpfer




Wieder sauber


----------



## erb (19. Juli 2009)

Gelber-Hirsch schrieb:


> Hübsch, hübsch,
> wie lange hast Du drauf gewartet und warum hast Du ne andersfabrbige Gabel drin ?!
> Gruß Gelber-Hirsch



Naja war zu dem Zeitpunkt einer der letzten lieferbaren R1 und die hatten nurnoch die schwarze zum Verbauen.
Aber habe damit keine Probleme, sieht sogar mit der schwarzen Gabel etwas "aggressiver" bzw. "anders" aus. Hatt nich jeder 
Hätt aber auch keine Probleme gehabt wenn sie, wie bei dir, Blau wär. (am anfang wollte ich es auch so)

Zu deiner Frage: 
An einem Donnerstag bestellt und am darauf folgenden Montag war es da... ging flott.
Und wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Rad bis jetzt?


gruß

erb


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2009)

Organspänder, passen denn die ergons vom grün her??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner kleinen Runde vorhin, war schön matschig














Leider muss ich mein Bike morgen zum Händler bringen, da die Gabel nicht richtig funktioniert


----------



## S.D. (19. Juli 2009)

erb schrieb:


> Naja war zu dem Zeitpunkt einer der letzten lieferbaren R1 und die hatten nurnoch die schwarze zum Verbauen.
> Aber habe damit keine Probleme, sieht sogar mit der schwarzen Gabel etwas "aggressiver" bzw. "anders" aus. Hatt nich jeder
> Hätt aber auch keine Probleme gehabt wenn sie, wie bei dir, Blau wär. (am anfang wollte ich es auch so)
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt die schwarze Gabel deutlich besser als eine weiße oder blaue.
Der Trend, daß alle Anbauteile weiß sind, ist meiner Meinung nach schrecklich und nur ein Modetrend.

Gruß


----------



## Organspänder (19. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Organspänder, passen denn die ergons vom grün her??



passen PERFEKT zum dunklen metallicgrün von hinterbau und co.



mir gefällt es


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. Juli 2009)

@ schlickjump3r: schönes Radl! Vorallem mit Teepott im Hintergrund *g* war ich ja schon ewig nich


----------



## ribisl (20. Juli 2009)

Ich zeig mal das vom Maybrik im Einsatz:


----------



## zippolino (20. Juli 2009)

Organspänder wie lange hast du eigentlich gebraucht nach der schlammschlacht es wieder sauber zu bekommen?


----------



## Organspänder (20. Juli 2009)

zippolino schrieb:


> Organspänder wie lange hast du eigentlich gebraucht nach der schlammschlacht es wieder sauber zu bekommen?



ne Stunde habe ich gebraucht bis alles komplett Schön und Schick war.
und man es wieder als Cube erkannt hat


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

zippolino schrieb:


> Organspänder wie lange hast du eigentlich gebraucht nach der schlammschlacht es wieder sauber zu bekommen?



Was ist für euch denn bitte dreckig?


----------



## crisu023 (20. Juli 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> ne Stunde habe ich gebraucht bis alles komplett Schön und Schick war.
> und man es wieder als Cube erkannt hat




ne stunde? is aber nicht dein ernst oder? meins hat am samstag genau so ausgesehn und schon mal schlimmer.

mit dem hochdruckreiniger von weit weg dahingesprüht is das in maximal 15 min sauber. das tut dem bike nicht weh und der schmodder geht runter die butter in der hitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2009)

Hochdruckreiniger is jetzt zwar niccth das thema, sollte man trotzdem nich - naja. Also ich weiß nich wos problem is? mein rad sieht eigtl. immer so aus und putzen muss da nich immer sein?! So wie deins aussieht steht meins in der garage...der dreck fällt schon wieder ab... edit: Zu  erwähnen ist natürlich, dass der antrieb gepflegt wird und sich das Rad technisch zumindest "sauber" zeigt...Aber der dreck auf Lrs, Rahmen, usw.. is mirr so breit wie lang


----------



## j.wayne (20. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hochdruckreiniger is jetzt zwar niccth das thema, sollte man trotzdem nich - naja. Also ich weiß nich wos problem is? mein rad sieht eigtl. immer so aus und putzen muss da nich immer sein?! So wie deins aussieht steht meins in der garage...der dreck fällt schon wieder ab... edit: Zu erwähnen ist natürlich, dass der antrieb gepflegt wird und sich das Rad technisch zumindest "sauber" zeigt...Aber der dreck auf Lrs, Rahmen, usw.. is mirr so breit wie lang


 
Sehr richtig, das Rad is zum fahrn da und net zum putzen.


----------



## fasj (20. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hochdruckreiniger is jetzt zwar niccth das thema, sollte man trotzdem nich - naja. Also ich weiß nich wos problem is? mein rad sieht eigtl. immer so aus und putzen muss da nich immer sein?! So wie deins aussieht steht meins in der garage...der dreck fällt schon wieder ab... edit: Zu  erwähnen ist natürlich, dass der antrieb gepflegt wird und sich das Rad technisch zumindest "sauber" zeigt...Aber der dreck auf Lrs, Rahmen, usw.. is mirr so breit wie lang



Hey, teilt ihr nicht eure Zahnbürste mit euerm Bike ?

fasj


----------



## the me (20. Juli 2009)

Doch, und das Duschgel!!-)


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (20. Juli 2009)

erb schrieb:


> Naja war zu dem Zeitpunkt einer der letzten lieferbaren R1 und die hatten nurnoch die schwarze zum Verbauen.
> Aber habe damit keine Probleme, sieht sogar mit der schwarzen Gabel etwas "aggressiver" bzw. "anders" aus. Hatt nich jeder
> Hätt aber auch keine Probleme gehabt wenn sie, wie bei dir, Blau wär. (am anfang wollte ich es auch so)
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Zumal ich voher son alten Klepper hatte, der aber auch nicht schlecht gefahren ist, war nur ein bischer schwer .
Schönen Abend noch
Gruß Gelber-Hirsch


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2009)

ribisl schrieb:


>



was sind das für schuhe? die sehen aus, wie die von 5.10. aber erahne ich das das 661 logo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (20. Juli 2009)

sind 5.10 in der sam hill edition vom letzten jahr hab die auch u sind ganz ok


----------



## ribisl (20. Juli 2009)

5.10 s.h. edition in Verbindung mit 661 Knöchelschützer = perfect Kombi!
Die neuen 5.10 Carver mit integrierten Knöchelschutz sind sicher gut, schaun aber schei*e aus.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2009)

hm, die stell ich mir aufgrund der komischen sohle, die da dran ist etwas ungemütlich vor.

denke, werde die dainese mal testen.

danke aber für die antworten.


----------



## Organspänder (20. Juli 2009)

HD-Reiniger kommt mir nicht ans Bike wird noch alles in klassischer Handarbeit vom Rahmen geklopft mit Hammer und Dratbürste


----------



## BobbyHull (20. Juli 2009)

Wollte mit den ersten Bildern von meinem neuen Bike mal hier hallo sagen...
Ich steh tatsächlich noch regelmäßig verzückt davor und freu mich, Investition hat sich also auf jeden Fall gelohnt

Die ersten 3 Bilder sind entstanden auf ner Ausfahrt in Thüringen rund um den Inselsberg, was quasi mein Hausberg ist wenn ich bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch weile.
Das letzte Bild zeigt Tabarz und im Hintergrund den Inselsberg, aufgenommen auf der gleichen Ausfahrt wie oben vom Cafe Deysingslust bei Tabarz.


----------



## j.wayne (20. Juli 2009)

Die Bilder zeigen uns nichts.


----------



## BobbyHull (20. Juli 2009)

Was genau erwartest du denn zu sehen? Soll ich mal näher ran gehen?

Bobby


----------



## j.wayne (20. Juli 2009)

Damit wollt ich dir nur sagen das die Bilder nicht gezeigt werden.
Bei deinem letzten Post sieht man was aber bei den anderen halt nicht


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (20. Juli 2009)

@bobby...glaube er meinte das grade keine pics dabei waren...

aber hier mal was von mir von meiner kleinen Abendrunde eben mit style...
nicht gaaanz oben auf dem Drachfels



noch ein Etage tiefer...aber geiler Aussichtspunkt...+ nice Trails...



auch zum klettern gabs was,...allerdings nicht aufm Drachfels...





und ein schöner Sonnenuntergang über schönen Bonner Rheintal...




....have fun and RiDe oN!!!!


----------



## BobbyHull (20. Juli 2009)

@j.wayne: Bei mir wurden alle angezeigt, aber ich habs jetzt auch noch mal Editiert und nun sollten die Pics zu sehen sein.

@CuBe7HILLZ: Coole Pics, coole Gegend, ist glaub auch mal nen Urlaub wert, wenn man nicht grad dort wohnt

Gruß Bobby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (21. Juli 2009)

jupp jetzt seh ich auch was.
Schönes Bike und schöne Gegend


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (21. Juli 2009)

@Bobby...das wohl sicher...obwohl ich wohl bald hier weg ziehe......hab noch mehr schönes im Album bei Interesse...ist alles aus dem Siebengebirge...ich liebe es......obwohls da bei dir auch schön ist...


----------



## linkespurfahrer (21. Juli 2009)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Sehr richtig, das Rad is zum fahrn da und net zum putzen.



Hej! Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour!


----------



## fuschnick (21. Juli 2009)

endlich mal wieder schönes wetter - cube aufs auto geschnallt und ab in den harz





vom torfhaus geht es über trails zum eckerstausee

















im hintergrund der brocken - den gilt es noch zu bezwingen

 



erstes Stück geschafft





puh - endlich 





geil war es


----------



## Celsius (21. Juli 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> @Celsius is ne coole idee jetzt wo ich mein bike hab müsst ich auch mal an sowas wagen.
> 
> gruz<schlicki


 
Kannst ja auch deine Bilder auf der BikeSport-Seite einstellen und dann der Gruppe 'Cube' zuweisen. Dort gibts auch noch ein Google-Maps-Plugin, damit kann man dann auf der Karte genau sehen wo die Fotos oder Videos entstanden sind.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juli 2009)

*@fuschnick*
Schöne Bilder


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (21. Juli 2009)

Irre, da kann man ja neidisch werden. Ist hier leider nicht zu machen, obwohl es bei uns auch ganz schön hügelig ist.
Schönen Gruß
Gelber Hirsch


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (21. Juli 2009)

Meine heutige Tour Treuchtlingen - Gunzenhausen - Weissenburg

Bismarck - Denkmal an den ehemaligen Limes-Wachtürmen bei Gunzenhausen:



Alte römische Thermalanlage bei Theilenhofen:


----------



## marco_m (21. Juli 2009)

So hab in letzter Zeit viele Touren gemacht, jedoch immer ohne Bilder.
Heute kam die Kamera wieder mal mit, Region Flims :





Blick vom Grauberg (2228 MüM) auf die Tschingelhörner (UNESCO Weltnaturerbe)





Spass und tolle Landschaft auf dem Segnesboden :









Action auf einer der Freeridepisten zurück nach Flims :





















War eine tolle Tour mit bleibenden Erinnerungen 





Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard2893 (21. Juli 2009)

Ausflug am Sonntag mit 7 Gefährten... eigentlich sollten es 9 Gefährten sein, aber Cube7hillz und sein Kollege waren ja *ZU BESOFFEN .*..aarrggh 

Wir hatten zwei Jünglinge dabei, die unbedingt mit auf die HOHE ACHT wollten, aber schon beim ersten Anstieg von Berg Nr. 1 (von insgesamt 4 Bergen mit über 500m um überhaupt in die Nähe der hohen Acht zu gelangen) haben die beiden gemerkt, dass sie sich doch sehr verschätzt haben... und so wurde halt geschoben:





...während die Anderen durchgepowert haben...





Danach gabs ne Krisensitzung, die Hohe Acht war vorerst gestorben...





Um die kindlichen Gemüter dann wieder zu beruhigen, gabs ne schöne Abfahrt, besonders durch tiefe Schlammgruben...





Bilanz: drei Leichtverletzte, viel Hunger, viel Durst, also ab ins Tal zur Tanke, die leider sehr bike-unfreundlich war... 





Nach erfolgter Stärkung gings wieder rauf, diesmal zum Teufelsloch, einem Loch oben auf bzw. in der Spitze eines Berges...









Unterwegs fühlten wir uns von den Bäumen beobachtet... 





...was für eine tolle Aussicht...









Danach, über die Berge zurück nach Remagen... natürlich immer mit dabei, das Cube und seine Herde... hier beim "grasen"... 





und am Ufer der Ahr:





Da man Sonntags ja in NRW nicht die Waschanlage benutzen darf, haben wir es halt in Remagen, sprich, in Rheinland Pfalz erledigt...tja, Pech gehabt, Herr Vorsitzender...






Endergebnis:
Max Tempo: 60,5 km/h
Durchschnitt: 20 km/h
Distanz 71 km
Höhenmeter: 2100m
Dauer: 7 Stunden


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder habt ihr wiedermal zusammengetragen! Da wünscht man doch man hätte ansatzweise Zeit fürs Radl (Klausuren blah)

@fuschnick: klasse Gegend, muss ich auch umbedingt mal wieder fahren, hast du mal Höhenmeterangaben oder so? Von Torfhaus aus, ist man da nicht eh schon relativ hoch? Oder täusche ich mich da, das man noch über Berg und Tal muss, man sieht den Brocken ja schon von da  Bin bis jetzt nur von Wernigerode oder Blankenburg gefahren ( natürlich die Panzerplatte runter, ist ja sonst langweilig *g* )

Gruß Hk ( Bei soviel klasse Bildern spar ich mir eben diese  )


----------



## fuschnick (22. Juli 2009)

hey hillkiller. Die Tour sollten um die 40 km und 1000hm gewesen sein. Von Torfhaus aus ging es erstmal gutes Stück bergab. Die Panzerplatte bin ich rauf gefahren. Vom Eckerstausee sollten es ca. 500hm auf 8km sein. Das Stück hat es in sich. Wie bist du von Wernigerode/Blankenburg zum Brocken hoch? Waren insgesamt bestimmt noch mehr hm und ist auch nicht gerade um die Ecke.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2009)

Gestern das schöne Wetter für den erweiterten Heimweg ausgenuzt 

In der Natur




Die ländlichen Schönheiten 




Blick auf ZH


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2009)

@ Marco

schöne Bilder von Flims .... da muss ich auch noch hin  Kurze Frage, wie sah es denn mit dem Schnee aus???


----------



## marco_m (22. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Marco
> 
> schöne Bilder von Flims .... da muss ich auch noch hin  Kurze Frage, wie sah es denn mit dem Schnee aus???


 

Hi mzaskar,

obwohl es am Samstag bis fast nach Flims runter geschneit hat, war der Schnee gestern bereits kein Problem mehr 

Kann Dir Flims wirklich nur empfehlen, man findet tolle Trails, nette Einheimische und wunderschöne Landschaften !













Viel Spass & Gruess
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2009)

sieht gut aus, ich werde da mal in 2 Wochen evtl. hin


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2009)

Möchte jemand meine kaum benutzten Cube Griffe haben? Kosten im Internet neu 15,00 EUR + Versandkosten. Bei mir 8 EUR + 4 EUR Versand
Da ich vor habe mein Cube AMS Pro auch demnächst zu verkaufen und ich es schon umgerüstet habe, gibt`s vorab schon mal die Griffe.
Es sind kleine Kratzer an dem rot eloxiertem aber so winzig, dass ich sie kaum fotografieren kann. 

Der Erste, der mir ne PM schickt bekommt sie.

Und hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## _adr (22. Juli 2009)

Gestern endlich mal wieder das
schöne Wetter zu einem kurzen Abstecher ins Siebengebirge
genutzt und die Löwenburg erklommen.




schön ist's da oben







Das Lenkerupdate ist imho ein optischer Leckerbissen,
fügt sich perfekt ins Design ein.







kann mir mal jemand bestätigen,
dass es normal ist, dass der schwarz-rot-weiße RFR Sattel
schnell seine Farbe verliert?
Das Ding sieht aus wie Sau nach knapp unter 1000km. :/
Normale Gebrauchsspuren oder Grund um sich mal an den Händler zu
wenden?


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juli 2009)

Am Wochenende waren die Tourenbilder ja eher schwach vertreten  
Aber was da gestern so alles gepostet wurde hat *allerhöchstes Neidpotential 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Superschöne Bilder und die Touren scheinen ja auch allesamt hammermäßig gewesen zu sein


----------



## LTD CC-Racer (22. Juli 2009)

Hab da mal ne Frage!
Kann mir einer sagen wieviel der Laufradsatz Alexrims zx 24 wiegt!
Schon mal Danke!

Gruß an alle Biker!


----------



## beattx (22. Juli 2009)

nice nice nice, dachte unsere alte Motocrossstrecke sei total zugewuchert... man sollte öfters mal die alten Spots wieder aufsuchen ! Gleich mal das Bike nach der Inspektion nem ordentlichen Test unterzogen. 










Greez 
@pe


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2009)

Meine Griffe sind verkauft.


----------



## fLoOh (22. Juli 2009)

schöne bilder 
die mim stereo sind cool


----------



## Juuro (23. Juli 2009)

beattx schrieb:


> nice nice nice, dachte unsere alte Motocrossstrecke sei total zugewuchert... man sollte öfters mal die alten Spots wieder aufsuchen ! Gleich mal das Bike nach der Inspektion nem ordentlichen Test unterzogen.
> 
> Greez
> @pe



Wo ist die Strecke denn? Ich wohn ja fast um die Ecke, zumidnestw ennd as in der Nähe von Ammerbuch ist. 

Noch ne Frage: Sind das Klickpedale + - Schuhe? Sieht mir nicht so aus. Weil ich trau mich sowas nicht weil es sich so anfühlt wie wenn meine Füße andere Flugeigenschaften wie das Rad haben und ich dann die Füße nimmer auf den Pedalen hab wenn ich aufkomme. Gibts da nen Trick mit dem man das kontrollieren kann?

Viele Grüße, ein Vegetarier


----------



## EagleEye (23. Juli 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder habt ihr wiedermal zusammengetragen! Da wünscht man doch man hätte ansatzweise Zeit fürs Radl (Klausuren blah)
> 
> @fuschnick: klasse Gegend, muss ich auch umbedingt mal wieder fahren, hast du mal Höhenmeterangaben oder so? Von Torfhaus aus, ist man da nicht eh schon relativ hoch? Oder täusche ich mich da, das man noch über Berg und Tal muss, man sieht den Brocken ja schon von da  Bin bis jetzt nur von Wernigerode oder Blankenburg gefahren ( natürlich die Panzerplatte runter, ist ja sonst langweilig *g* )
> 
> Gruß Hk ( Bei soviel klasse Bildern spar ich mir eben diese  )



Torfhaus ist wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auf ~800m von da aus hat man ja schon die heftigsten Sachen hinter sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hinundmit (23. Juli 2009)

Moin moin,

nachdem ich hier ja schon eine ganze Weile angemeldet bin, in unregelmäßigen Abständen auch mitlese, aber noch nie einen Beitrag geschrieben habe, melde ich mich mal zu Wort.

In den letzten 2,5 - 3 Jahren habe ich mit einem günstigen, aber guten KTM-Hardtail (ZEG-Edition) erste MTB-Erfahrungen gesammelt. Nachdem sich jetzt mein Aktionsradius erweitert und auch das Anforderungsprofil an ein Bike ziemlich geändert hat, beschloss ich dieses Jahr mal richtig Geld in die Hand zu nehmen (zumindestens für meine Verhältnisse) und mir ein schönes Fully zuzulegen.

Nach mehrmonatiger Suche, lesen von Berichten, in diesem Forum und in diversen Zeitungen, war für mich klar, dass es eher ein Allround- um nicht zu sagen ein All-Mountain-Bike werden soll, da sich der Einsatzbereich bei mir derzeit ungefähr wie folgt verteilt: 50-60% Asphalt, 20-30% Schotter und Waldwege, 10-20% Forst- und Wanderwege bzw. leichte Trails. Abgesehen davon sollte es noch Reserven haben, falls ich mich fahrtechnisch noch "weiterentwickle"

Die Modellvielfalt im All-Mountain-Bereich ist groß, ich hatte aber recht klare Vorstellungen. Das Bike muss mir 1. gefallen, 2. muss es Platz für mindestens 1 Trinkflasche in ausreichender Größe bieten (am besten sogar für 2 Trinkflaschen, da ich nicht so der Freund der Trinkblasen bin) und 3. sollte es auch in den Testberichten (ob die jetzt aussagegkräftig sind oder nicht?!?!) ordentlich abschneiden.

Und so bin ich halt beim AMS 125 gelandet. Nachdem mir ein Cube-Händler in meiner Nähe erklärt hat, er würde frühenstens nach der Eurobike wieder ein AMS 125 von Cube bekommen und ein anderer Händler kein Interesse hatte mir etwas zu verkaufen (ich stand ca. 20-30 Minuten bei den Bikes herum, es war ihm um 17:45 aber wichtiger seine Leihfahrräder einzuräumen  ) landete ich schließlich und endlich bei Rabe in München. Vor knapp 14 Tagen brachte ich also die 150 KM hinter mich, um mit einem schwarzen AMS 125 SE heimzukehren.

Anbei zwei Bilder des Bikes auf ca. 1500m, vor meinem "Hausberg", dem Grünten 





und in anderer Richtung sind im Hintergrund der Ifen und die Gottesackerwände zu sehen




Nachdem ich auf dem KTM schon die Ergon GC2-Griffe drauf hatte, habe ich mir auf das AMS gleich die GR2 montieren lassen und finde diese, wegen der größeren Hörnchen, wesentlich besser. Von dem serienmäßigen (Rabe-) Scape-Sattel bin ich echt überrrascht. Selbst nach einer über 4-stündigen Tour über 87km am Montag hatte ich keinerlei Beschwerden. Mal sehen wie lange dass so bleibt?

In den Trinkflaschenhalter im 16''-Rahmen paßt überraschender Weise eine 1-Liter-Flasche gut rein und vor dem Unterrohr kann bzw. werde ich noch einen 2ten Halter montieren.

Inzwischen habe ich knapp 220 KM und gut 5000 HM absolviert und bin recht begeistert. Die Umstellung von der HS11 auf die Louise ist schon Klasse, hätte ich mir aber krasser vorgestellt. Natürlich ist mir klar, dass die Scheibenbremse wesentlich stärker belastbarer ist. Trotzdem habe ich schon überlegt die 180er-SL-Disc gegen eine 203-VentiDisc zu tauschen.

Ein komisches Phänomen hatte ich schon: Während einer Tour am letzten WE fing die vordere Scheibe an zu Jaulen und Quietschen, so dass ich im Umkreis von einem Kilometer gut zu hören war. Am nächsten Tag ging es so weiter, aber nach eine Weile war dann aber wieder Ruhe, 
Was kann denn das gewesen sein?

Ansonsten hoffe ich, von den diversen, hier im Forum geschilderten Problemen verschont zu bleiben.

Nun, wer es geschafft hat bis hierher zu lesen, ohne einzuschlafen, dem Danke ich für die Aufmerksamkeit.

Vielleicht habe ich dann ja in der nächsten Zeit öfters mal etwas zu schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## fuschnick (23. Juli 2009)

Torhaus ist auf 800, ja. Es gibt von dort aus den Goehteweg zum Brocken mit ca. 300m der allerdings für Radfahrer gesperrt ist und zur Zeit ausgebaut wird. 
Bleiben nur noch die Aufstiege aus Richtung Schierke oder Scharfenstein. Die haben beide 500-600m. Anstrengend wirds wegen der relativ kurzen Distanz. Viele der keuchenden Wanderer staunen nicht schlecht wenn man mit dem Rad vorbei zieht.
Der Brockenaufstieg allein ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr interessant. Muss schon mit ein paar schönen Trails herum kombiniert werden. Da kommen dann noch ein paar Meter hinzu.


----------



## beattx (23. Juli 2009)

Juuro schrieb:


> Wo ist die Strecke denn? Ich wohn ja fast um die Ecke, zumidnestw ennd as in der Nähe von Ammerbuch ist.
> 
> Noch ne Frage: Sind das Klickpedale + - Schuhe? Sieht mir nicht so aus. Weil ich trau mich sowas nicht weil es sich so anfühlt wie wenn meine Füße andere Flugeigenschaften wie das Rad haben und ich dann die Füße nimmer auf den Pedalen hab wenn ich aufkomme. Gibts da nen Trick mit dem man das kontrollieren kann?
> 
> Viele Grüße, ein Vegetarier



Ort: In Altingen direkt am Sportplatz vorbei, dann die ganzen Scheunen hinter sich lassen und geradeaus auf den Schotterweg, nach ca 800m ausschau nach dem ersten Trailstück halten. Is Rundparkour mit ein paar kickern und "Steilkurve" (die alte,richtige ist leider zugewuchert), macht ziemlich Spass, aber man sollte die ganze Strecke mal auf Vordermann bringen.

Ja, sind Klickpedale + Schuhe

Greez
@pe


----------



## EagleEye (23. Juli 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Torhaus ist auf 800, ja. Es gibt von dort aus den Goehteweg zum Brocken mit ca. 300m der allerdings für Radfahrer gesperrt ist und zur Zeit ausgebaut wird.
> Bleiben nur noch die Aufstiege aus Richtung Schierke oder Scharfenstein. Die haben beide 500-600m. Anstrengend wirds wegen der relativ kurzen Distanz. Viele der keuchenden Wanderer staunen nicht schlecht wenn man mit dem Rad vorbei zieht.
> Der Brockenaufstieg allein ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr interessant. Muss schon mit ein paar schönen Trails herum kombiniert werden. Da kommen dann noch ein paar Meter hinzu.



Seit wann ist der denn gesperrt? Im März bin ich den eigentlich noch problemlos runter gefahren?


----------



## fuschnick (23. Juli 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Seit wann ist der denn gesperrt? Im März bin ich den eigentlich noch problemlos runter gefahren?



hab das schon öfter hier im forum gelesen, z.b. hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396720&highlight=gesperrte+wege+harz

denke im märz war er es bestimmt schon. hat aber bestimmt spass gemacht


----------



## EagleEye (23. Juli 2009)

hmm das ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen, hab da eigentlich nie nen Schild oder so gesehen, wobei ich zugeben muss. Das Schild würde mich auch nicht davon abhalten da lang zu fahren, dahinten ist einfach eine zu schöne Abfahrt.


----------



## beuze1 (24. Juli 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo Beuze,
> 
> und damit ist das "Spiel" im Hinterbau weg???? Ich habe die Lager alle erneuert, und trotzdem noch ein wenig Spiel spürbar wenn ich das hinterrad halte und das Rad am Sattel anhebe!!!
> Gruß
> Dominik



*so kamm erst gestern dazu die neuen Buchsen einzupressen,
musste erst noch einen passenden Dorn  und das gegen Stück drehen
aber dann gings flott voran..*

*damit ist mein AMS 125 wieder* *"Spielfrei"*..




*und gleich mal auf Tour getestet..
am Einödweiher..*


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juli 2009)

Ist das Gestrüpp in dem Teich noch vom letzten Sturm?


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

huch, warum hast du so gutes wetter?

hier ists seit zwei wochen nur am regnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesdriver (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!





lg Blues


----------



## beuze1 (24. Juli 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist das Gestrüpp in dem Teich noch vom letzten Sturm?



*am** Einödweiher*




*in der Einöd räumt doch keiner auf..*



@acid-driver


> huch, warum hast du so gutes wetter?


*wenn Engel reisen..*


----------



## Icetiger212 (24. Juli 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, Kurze Feierabendrund....
knapp 54 km warns und n Haufen Fun. Blues gern wieder wenn´s mal passt! 
lg Ice


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Juli 2009)

sehr geil! mal wieder zwie cubes genau da, wo sie hingehören.

ich hoffe mal dass ich am montag nicht zum arzt muss, denn das hieße warscheinlich mal wieder 1-2 wochen kein biken und das geht nicht 

scheiß klickpedal... hab ja leider die sh56er cleats dran und heute beim heftigen anfahrne (wollte ien auto abhängen ) ist mir der eine fuß ausgeklickt und ich habe das klickpedal mit so einem schmackes auf den knöchel bekommen..... naja beachvolleyball heute abendw ar wohl kontraproduktiv (hab auch nur kurz mitgespielt), und die 25km die ich wegen dem gependel damit alle zur klassenfeier kommen gefahren bin.... ich weiß ja nicht 

jedenfalls tuts jetzt gut weh -.-

naja euch noch viel spaß beim biken ^^

lassts ordentlich krachen dieses wochenende.

mfg Eck


----------



## hinundmit (25. Juli 2009)

Cool,

so derartig bin ich ja, nach einem ersten Beitrag, bisher noch in keinem Forum ignoriert worden....
Aber vielleicht waren ja auch die Bilder nicht groß genug


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juli 2009)

Zuviel Text, das liest ja keiner. Die Bilder zu klein. 

Und deine Geschichte zum Bikekauf zeigt Parallelen zu vielen anderen Erfahrungen der User hier. Also nichts Spektakuläres, eher ein normaler Vorgang. Also was erwartest du?

Trotzdem ein schönes Bike hast du da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (25. Juli 2009)

hinundmit schrieb:


> Cool,
> 
> so derartig bin ich ja, nach einem ersten Beitrag, bisher noch in keinem Forum ignoriert worden....
> Aber vielleicht waren ja auch die Bilder nicht groß genug


Mach nur weiter so


----------



## Lumbi (25. Juli 2009)

hinundmit schrieb:


> Cool,
> 
> so derartig bin ich ja, nach einem ersten Beitrag, bisher noch in keinem Forum ignoriert worden....
> Aber vielleicht waren ja auch die Bilder nicht groß genug




Mach doch mal noch Bilder wo man mehr vom eigentlichen Bike sieht und
stell sie dann größer ins Forum. (Den Code findest du im Fotoalbum unter den Bildern) Schöne Gegend übrigens


----------



## hinundmit (25. Juli 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Also was erwartest du?



Ich erwarte bestimmt nichts besonderes, aber so ganz überhaupt kein Kommentar 

Also dann, hier noch mal ein Bild in GROß:







wildkater schrieb:


> Mach nur weiter so



Ich geb mir Mühe. Ich konnte mir nur einfach einen Kommentar nicht verkneifen 

Gruß


----------



## Chucknorman (25. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand Lenker Plugins empfehlen , die genau auf den Easton Ea50 passen? Also ohne dass sie überstehen?


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juli 2009)

hinundmit schrieb:


> Ich erwarte bestimmt nichts besonderes, aber so ganz überhaupt kein Kommentar


 

Jetzt beruhige dich erst mal und putz dir die Nase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und alle anderen können die Suche nach ihrer Lupe einstellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich finde, dein AMS ist ne Wucht und das Oberallgäu ist genial zum Biken


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (25. Juli 2009)

DER BEWEIS....Frauen haben die Diplomatie erfunden...


----------



## RaptorTP (25. Juli 2009)

super ausstattung - schöner Helm 

ne kleine Rahmengröße *G*

Gruß und viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## mamue (25. Juli 2009)

So, nachdem ich nun fast nen halbes Jahr nichtsmehr von mir gegeben hab, hier auch wieder mal zwei Bilder.

Beim losfahren fing es an zu regnen und kurz nachdem ich heim kam, schien die sonne. Der die Waldwege die ich mir heute ausgesucht hatte waren ein absolutes Feuchtbiotop, also hab ich mir während der Tour eine gesunde naturbräune angeeignet.

34,61 km; 2h Fahrzeit und 370 hm. Nun aber die Bilder:





Der Prinzregententurm auf dem Mupperg (http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...2446,11.135883&spn=0.002586,0.006883&t=h&z=18)


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juli 2009)

Bei so einem Wetter hat man den Wald wenigstens für sich alleine


----------



## beuze1 (25. Juli 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> und das Oberallgäu ist genial zum Biken



*wie ich mich da auf morgen freu..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (25. Juli 2009)

Verflixt und ich dachte ich bin hier das Unikat 
Hab heute seit langem endlich mal wieder ne Tour gemacht, 40km 1300hm mit schönen Trails rauf wie runter. Cam war auch dabei, aber der nette Herr Bruder hat sie nichtmehr aufgeladen ergo ging nix

Hätte gern Bilder von den Serpentinen des Neun-Ringeles-Wegs gepostet, einer der schönsten Trails hierrum Naja next time.

BTW: Können Schnellspanner quietschen Oo? Von meinem HR kam so ein Quietschen (wie wenn man zu lange bremst) wenn es sich langsam gedreht hat oder das Rad leicht vor und zurückgeschoben wurde.


----------



## hinundmit (25. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> wie ich mich da auf morgen freu..


Und so wie es aussieht, könntest Du auch Glück mit dem Wetter haben.

Vielleicht fahr ich Morgen das Oytal zur Käseralpe?!

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juli 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Verflixt und ich dachte ich bin hier das Unikat
> Hab heute seit langem endlich mal wieder ne Tour gemacht, 40km 1300hm mit schönen Trails rauf wie runter. Cam war auch dabei, aber der nette Herr Bruder hat sie nichtmehr aufgeladen ergo ging nix
> 
> Hätte gern Bilder von den Serpentinen des Neun-Ringeles-Wegs gepostet, einer der schönsten Trails hierrum Naja next time.
> ...



Das ist deine Bremse  Die schleift irgendwo, und bei ganz langsamen fahren oder schieben wird der sound durch rahmen, LRSS, und sonstige hohlkörper verstärkt


----------



## cmg20 (26. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *wie ich mich da auf morgen freu..*


 
Oh, du fährst morgen in dem Fall durch Hittisau? Toll, dann grüß mir meine Verwandtschaft - ich komm nämlich zur Hälfte von da . 

Wünsch dir viel Spaß auf der Tour und viel Glück mit dem Wetter...

LG Carina


----------



## Ryo (26. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Bremse  Die schleift irgendwo, und bei ganz langsamen fahren oder schieben wird der sound durch rahmen, LRSS, und sonstige hohlkörper verstärkt


Schonwieder die Bremse? Dieses Formulateil strapaziert echt meine Nerven... Jemand vllt ne Idee für ne (farblich natürlich passende) Alternative?


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2009)

Martas...Aber icch würd der bremskraft wegen lieber die nerven opfern


----------



## acid-driver (26. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Martas...Aber icch würd der bremskraft wegen lieber die nerven opfern



schonmal eine gefahren?


----------



## Ryo (26. Juli 2009)

Also Optisch würd die superb passen 





Jemand da, der die evtl fährt/gefahren ist?


----------



## acid-driver (26. Juli 2009)

ich habe sie gefahren. ist der louise in der bremskraft ebenbürtig. wie fadingstabil sie istm, weiß ich aber nicht, da hier kaum berge vorhanden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## datoni (26. Juli 2009)

mit 203er scheiben macht die marta schon einiges mit, fahr sie am AM enduro und das passt schon


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich aber schon  Insofern - Ja schon gefahren! Und ich werde eine the one oder so vorziehen....Ist ne gute Bremse, aber es gibt bessere! Darunter auch die Formula, die so nervtötend ist


----------



## acid-driver (26. Juli 2009)

also ein mitbiker hat die k18, die bremst absolut UNTER dem niveau der neuen marta. da hat selbst meine 08er marta besser zugepackt...


----------



## fuschnick (26. Juli 2009)

heute ging es von Schirke los Richtung Wurmberg





Trails können auch bergauf Spass machen










schöne Aussicht auf den letzten metern vor dem "Gipfel"





vor Freude zeige ich mein Cube her 




am Wurmberg gibt es neue Bikepark Strecken










 Abfahrt vom dreieckigen Pfahl über die Sandbrinkstraße runter ins schöne Elendtal










heile wieder zurück - und mal wieder ein Mords Spass


----------



## fuschnick (26. Juli 2009)

Fahre auch die Oro K18. Seit dem ich gute Beläge habe packen die schon ordentlich zu.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2009)

Wie eine bremse bremst hängt von vielen dingen ab. Beläge, einbremsen, luft im system, usw. beiinflussen das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (26. Juli 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Fahre auch die Oro K18. Seit dem ich gute Beläge habe packen die schon ordentlich zu.



welche wären das, weil ich bald neue brauche!^^


----------



## fuschnick (26. Juli 2009)

kool stop


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2009)

oder, die swisstop. Oder du  ahctest mal darauf, dass du zwar die original beläge nimmst, aber die synthetischen beläge nimmst. und nicht die organischen..... Die packen nämlichg auch gut zu


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. Juli 2009)

also meine oro k18 nervt mich derzeit auch gewaltig  hinten geht sie perfekt, vorne hab ich dagegen nen wahnsinnig weiten bremsweg 

werd mal neue beläge reinmachen, glaub aber nich dass das so viel bringt. dannach probier ichs noch mit dem reinigungsalkohol.

die perfekte bremse für mich wär die avid elixir !


----------



## JuergenM. (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde die Marta nicht gegen eine Formula tauschen wollen. 203/180 kannst du nichts falsch machen und hat für eine CC Bremse echt guten Biss. Ich hatte jetzt die 2006 und die 2009 am Bike, kein Schleifen, kein Klingeln oder sonstiges!! Ich find´s dann schon nen Alptraum, wenn da einer angefahren kommt und man denkt der hat ne Rassel am Bike. So passiert vor 14 Tagen die Isar Richtung Wofratshausen runter. OK, war ein Blutiger Anfänger, ich wollte Ihm auch helfen den Sattel zu justieren, er wollte aber dann doch lieber in die Werkstatt. Aber war ein echt krasses Klingeln/ Rasseln.


----------



## Bluesdriver (26. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre the one bremsen und louise bat scheiben, kein klingen, und einfach geil.


----------



## the me (26. Juli 2009)

Also bei meiner K24 hör ich nix, die fahr ich aber auch mit hope Scheiben; bei der K18 kann ich jedoch nur zustimmen: Da stimmt was nich!! Die macht ja jede Glocke überflüssig!! Ich werd sie demnächst auch tauschen; mal schaun, was der Geldbeutel spricht!!-)


----------



## Icetiger212 (26. Juli 2009)

das mit dem klingeln hab ich nur im Wiegetritt, sonst nix.Als ich mit Blues das letzte mal unterwegs war hab ich nur festgestellt, das es beim anziehen der Hinterbremse immer so ein klack gibt. aber nur wenn ich ma n paar meter gefahren bin?


----------



## Boris2401 (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahre auch die K18. Hatte erst Swisstop und jetzt Coolstop Beläde drin und bin mit beiden zufrieden! Coolstop sind halt billiger. Also die Bremskraft ist eigentlich sehr gut mit beiden Belägen. Hab allerdings keine vergleiche zu andern Bremsen. Hab meine aber auch nach dem letzten Wechseln entlüftet und werd das in zukunft bei jedem Wechsel wieder machen. Ist ja ne sache von 5 Minuten wenn mans mal raus hat. 

Das einzige was mich nervt, ist das ewige schleifen der Vorderscheibe.


----------



## Boris2401 (26. Juli 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> also meine oro k18 nervt mich derzeit auch gewaltig  hinten geht sie perfekt, vorne hab ich dagegen nen wahnsinnig weiten bremsweg
> 
> werd mal neue beläge reinmachen, glaub aber nich dass das so viel bringt. dannach probier ichs noch mit dem reinigungsalkohol.
> 
> die perfekte bremse für mich wär die avid elixir !




Mal entlüftet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (26. Juli 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Also bei meiner K24 hör ich nix, die fahr ich aber auch mit hope Scheiben; bei der K18 kann ich jedoch nur zustimmen: Da stimmt was nich!! Die macht ja jede Glocke überflüssig!! Ich werd sie demnächst auch tauschen; mal schaun, was der Geldbeutel spricht!!-)



K24 und K18 ist meines Wissens gleiche Bremse nur mit Zusatzfunktionen. Wenns klingelt - vielleicht mal Kolben neu ausrichten.

ist das eigentlich das richtige Thema hier??


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2009)

Bilder sind immer besser  hier mal welche von der heutigen Tour.
Ist übrigens auf der Grimburg.


----------



## the me (26. Juli 2009)

Nö, is definitiv offtopic ... aber trotzdem: K18 und K24 is eigentlich das gleiche, stimmt; fahr die K24 wie gesagt aber auch mit Hope Scheiben ... floating; vermute, dass es vielleicht daran liegt ... obwohl ich das auch selber irgendwie nicht so wirklich glaub ... aber egal, vielleicht sollten wir wirklich wieder back to topic gehn ...!!


----------



## beuze1 (26. Juli 2009)

*könnt Ihr bitte mit den Bremsen aufhören!!
die Bilderpolizei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





das ist ein Bilder-Forum..*


*Bond laberte auch immer zu viel-hab Ihn fertig gemacht..*





*@cmg20*


> Toll, dann grüß mir meine Verwandtschaft


hab kurz gewunken..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Waschstrasse hoch über Hittisau..*





*Sibratsgfäll (Gottesackerwände)*




Bilder von der Tour heute...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (26. Juli 2009)

geile pics....und jut dat der bond platt ist...jetzt hällt er die babbel...


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (26. Juli 2009)

aso...und ich bin heut nich zum biken gekommen...war auf ner anderen tour....beim truck-grand-prix aufm nürburgring....HAMMERGEIL mal wieder...aber ein interessantes pic hab ich da doch gemacht...meine nächsten dämpfer fürs bike...




RiDe oN!!!!


----------



## tobone (26. Juli 2009)

@Fuschnick
Nette Bilder. Kannst du vielleicht genauer beschreiben wo ihr lang gefahren seid? Seid ihr am Brockenscheideck in Schierke gestartet? (Parkplatz kurz vor der Brockenstraße)

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## datoni (26. Juli 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> aso...und ich bin heut nich zum biken gekommen...war auf ner anderen tour....beim truck-grand-prix aufm nürburgring....HAMMERGEIL mal wieder...aber ein interessantes pic hab ich da doch gemacht...meine nächsten dämpfer fürs bike...
> 
> RiDe oN!!!!



fällt dann in die kategorie sorglosdämpfer, solangst mit dem mehrgewicht leben kannst

interessant wär noch der zu verwendende luftdruck


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (26. Juli 2009)

ach...denke so 95bar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (26. Juli 2009)

@beuze: gar nicht gewusst dass bond ne ente hatte geiles Bild

@tobi: ging los in Elend. Den Ulmer Weg bis kurz vorm Wurmberg. Wurmberg rauf und nach Braunlage runter. Dann Brockenweg zum Dreieckigen Pfahl. Ab hier Sandbrinkstraße nach Schierke und dann Richtung Elendtal und du wirst schließlich wieder in Elend ausgespuckt.


----------



## datoni (26. Juli 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> ach...denke so 95bar...



meinte eigentlich im mtb, da wärens eher 0,1bar oder so


----------



## Löwe73 (26. Juli 2009)

Hi.

Ich hatte mal ein blaues Cube. Im Dezember 2008 tauschte ich dann den blauen gegen den Attention-Rahmen für nur 80 Euro + UUmbau. Dann kamen mal die weißen Getränkehalter und nun die weißen Procraft-Bar Ends und die FSA-Sattelstütze hinzu.
Ok, eine silberfarbige XT -Kurbel, einen neuen Sattel würden dem Rad noch besser stehen. Auch der Schlauch an der Sattelklemme ist nicht schön, aber nützlich gegen Dreck.

Neue Felgen, z.B. Mavic Crossride würden auch gut aussehen.

Aber im großen und ganzen ist aus dem blauen " hässlichen Entchen " schon fast ein Schwan geworden.

Mir gefällt es so....

Gruß, der radelnde Löwe

P.S.: Bei den Fotos habe ich nachträglich zum Vergleich das blaue und das Attention mit dem " alten " Look angehangen.

Von dem ursprünglichen blauen Cube Limited 3 aus dem Jahr 2003 sind nur noch die Bremse sowie Umwerfer und Schaltwerk " original"


----------



## Chucknorman (27. Juli 2009)

Ich würd an deiner Stelle mal eher auf Scheibenbremsen aufrüsten.


----------



## Löwe73 (27. Juli 2009)

Hi.
Optisch würde es besser aussehen, aber ne Frage des Geldes. Aber kosten ein neuer Sattel und Felgen, sowie Kubeln kosten auch Geld.

Bei Schlamm und Nässe haben Scheiben einen großen Vorteil. Deswegen überlege ich schon länger.

Alles nach und nach. Aber die HS 33 hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.

Seit 2003 bremst und bremst sie einwandfrei. Kaum zu warten und immer mit dem gleichen Druck.
Optisch ist sie in die Jahre gekommen, aber sie tut ihren Dinest mehr als gut.


----------



## tutterchen (27. Juli 2009)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Ich würd an deiner Stelle mal eher auf Scheibenbremsen aufrüsten.



das kommt immer drauf an was, wie und wo man fährt. die hs33 die er dran hat ist eine top bremse, mit einer schwäche: wenn die felge in eis und schnee vereist wirds problematisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (27. Juli 2009)

hey leuts wollte grad bilder direkt nachm putzen machen, aber musste bemerken, dass scheinbar iwie (kein plan wie) bisschen öl auf die bremse gekommen ist beim durchölen (kann ich mir zwar iiwe nicht erklären aber ok....

jetzt quietscht meine louise 07 vorne halt wie die sucht und die bremskraft hat auch staaaaark nachgelassen. wisst ihr wie ich es beheben kann?

hab die bremsscheibe schon mit fettlösender (eig fettbindender) seife behandelt und hab die beläge abgeschliffen. jedoch habe ich kaum besserung. woran kann das liegen? und wie bekomm ich das am besten in den griff?


bilder gibts auch, sobald wieder alles läuft (soviel zum thema tour heute.... mist)


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2009)

wenn abschleifen nix nützt: Neue Beläge! Bremse mit Bremsenreiniger ausprühen und bremse ebenfalls mit Bremsenreiniger reinigen! Fertig!


----------



## beuze1 (27. Juli 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> @beuze: gar nicht gewusst dass bond ne ente hatte geiles Bild



*die Wirtschaftskrise macht auch vor Bond nicht halt...*


----------



## Alex_92 (27. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein Cube Analog, hab's erst seit letzter Woche 

http://img197.imageshack.us/i/1010488f.jpg/

http://img529.imageshack.us/i/foto0142.jpg/

Greetz

Alex


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. Juli 2009)

Bilder von meiner heutigen Tour bei schönstem Wetter (endlich):
am Altmühlsee:



am Brombachsee:




@Andi 3001: Bremsenreiniger hat an einer Fahrradscheibenbremse nix verloren, allerhöchstens für das Reinigen der Scheibe auf einen Lappen sprühen.


----------



## barbarissima (27. Juli 2009)

Am Brombachsee bin ich letztes Jahr mal gewesen  Das war der reinste Horrortrip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alle Wege waren verstopft mit Wanderern und Eltern, die ihre Kinder auf dem Rad anschieben müssen  
Auf deinem Bild sieht es aber recht idyllisch aus  Obwohl - möglicherweise spielt sich hinter dir ja gerade die gleiche Nummer ab


----------



## barbarissima (27. Juli 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Bond laberte auch immer zu viel-hab Ihn fertig gemacht..*


 
Die hübsche kleine Ente hätteste aber nicht so zurichten müssen


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. Juli 2009)

hachja, der altmühlsee ist schonw as feines (geh da ab und an surfen ^^),,, mal dran denken das nächste mal das bike mitzunehmen.

also die bremse greift jetzt nach 10 mal reinigen (und schleifen) wieder halbwegs ordentlich, aber das quietschen ist noch nicht ganz weg -.- ich versuchs mal entweder mit bremsenreiniger oder mit spiritus... (aber nicht hetue, hab aktuell nix da)

mfg Eck


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (27. Juli 2009)

Das ging heute ganz gut, waren weit mehr Biker als Wanderer unterwegs. Den Wanderern war es wohl zu heiss (33°).


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2009)

@Andi 3001: Bremsenreiniger hat an einer Fahrradscheibenbremse nix verloren, allerhöchstens für das Reinigen der Scheibe auf einen Lappen sprühen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (27. Juli 2009)

Lass die Bremse sich ein paar Male richtig heiß bremsen. Immer und immer wieder. Nach ner Zeit hat sie wieder die volle Power. 

Es sei denn, die Beläge sind mit Öl getränkt. Dann kannst Du neue kaufen,


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. Juli 2009)

nee getränkt sind sie nicht. aber richtig heiß werden wird schwer... hab vorne und hinten 180mm und wiege 61kg auf 1,73


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen !!
wir waren heute mal schön die hometrails rocken, bei dem geilen wetter echt geil !!

location wird von uns die "Innleiten" genannt:



rider bin ich




bisschen was steiles, vom noxdrop

gruß
bogl


----------



## acid-driver (27. Juli 2009)

was hast n du da am lenker hängen`?


----------



## j.wayne (27. Juli 2009)

Ne Tröte?? Wenn ja geiles Teil


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Juli 2009)

ja ne tröte


----------



## acid-driver (27. Juli 2009)

hättest dir mal lieber n anständiges paar handschuhe geholt. 

ich will deine griffel nach nem sturz nicht sehen^^


----------



## schlickjump3r (27. Juli 2009)

Also heut kann ich mich zwischen 007 beuze und freeride_bogl's Bilder net entscheiden ihr dürft euch beide n Keks teilen is das nich was^^ richtig gut gelungen eure Bilder.

die anderen net traurig sein ihr seid auch  aber es gibt numal nur ein Keks

gruz<schlicki


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Juli 2009)

mir war da echt grad zu heiß, und hab sie ausgezogen, auf andren bildern von heute hab ich sie an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (28. Juli 2009)

geile fotos bogl - mehr davon


----------



## freeride_bogl (28. Juli 2009)

danke für die blumen 

hier nochmal für herrn acid-driver mit handschuhen  ähnliche location, aber dafür bisschen andre bildbearbeitung


----------



## Blades (28. Juli 2009)

Mich wunderts wieviele 7gebirgler und Bonner hier posten aber fast nie Touren bei den Bikefahrgemeinschaften eingetragen werden ...ich bin momentan noch auf der Suche nach einer Truppe für die Umgebung mit nicht allzuhohem leistungsstand


----------



## Rock shox 1 (28. Juli 2009)

so ich meld mich auch mal wieder zurück..

da bei mir auch so geiles wetter war gestern hab ich auch ne kleine tour gemacht:




ich und mein bike 




da hält die schrift am oberrohr nicht, krieg aber nen neuen rahmen




traumhaft




wird diese woche noch abgeholt )

lg aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## LiNgOtT (28. Juli 2009)

Nach Sturz




Am Ziel


----------



## MilkyWayne (28. Juli 2009)

hmm meine bremse ist jetz wieder halbwegs ruhig. aber sie hat jetz nen wesentlich näher liegenden druckpunkt (hab sie mal gängig gemacht) und greuft schon fast eher wie ne seilzug scheibenbremse (fast genauso komisch vom drück-feeling) woher kommt das?

sie ist irgendwie einfach ganz "anders"

naja ich werd die beläge nochmal kurz schleifen und dann ein kleineres tourchen fahren (1,5-2h ^^)

mfg Eck

@lingott: ich hoffe du bist nicht zu schaden gekommen! was haste denn angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (28. Juli 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Nach Sturz
> 
> ...



Erinnert doch sehr an die Grundausbildung, Thema "Tarnen und Täuschen"


----------



## beuze1 (28. Juli 2009)

*ja, das Wetter muß man nützen..


am Wasser ist,s auch kühler..*





*der Kanalweg bei Eschach/Furt*




*Hügel, Berge, Täler, Heimatländle, Schwobaländle
ganz hinten oben rechts "die Pfänder-Bergstation"*(weißer Fleck)


----------



## Bluesdriver (28. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter jetzt mal schön,
heute am Eibsee:














lg Blues


----------



## fLoOh (28. Juli 2009)

schöne bilder 
naja donnerstag gehts wieder aufs bike
schönen abend noch


----------



## schlickjump3r (28. Juli 2009)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Erinnert doch sehr an die Grundausbildung, Thema "Tarnen und Täuschen"



Den hät ich auch net besser hinbringen können^^ @LiNgOtT dir da echt gute pic's gelungen. Ihr wohnt aber auch alles anscheind in ner pervers schönen gegend. <<Neid

gruz<schlicki


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2009)

Sonnen ist schon etwas schönes und wenn man mal länger arbeiten muss ist es auch noch schön 





Da wohne ich


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juli 2009)

Schon wieder so klasse Bilder heute  

Ich muss auch bis Donnerstag warten, bis ich mal wieder auf´s Rad schwingen kann  

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## mamue (28. Juli 2009)

Huhu,

auch von mir gibts heute wieder mal bilder. Das Wetter war bei uns heute optimal, aber seht selbst.





Rechts das bin natürlich ich, nicht das ihr denkt das ich mit einem Ghost fremdgehe.















Zwei Bilder vom schönen saftigen grün, der Landschaft und dem klasse  Bikewetter.


----------



## Organspänder (28. Juli 2009)

Da wird man ja vor Neid ganz Blass
Sehr schöne Pics hier wieder 
muss leider noch bis Sa. warten
Muss leider nachts Arbeiten und Tagsüber keine Zeit zum Biken
und das bei dem Wetter



Schöne Restwoche euch allen


----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Juli 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter jetzt mal schön,
> heute am Eibsee:
> 
> 
> ...



Blues ich wäre so gern mitgekommen.... evtl heut?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (29. Juli 2009)

Das war zwar schon vor zwei Wochen, aber da wars auch schön...Tour zum Großen Feldberg (Taunus)

Ich unterhalb der Ruine Falkenstein...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (29. Juli 2009)

endlich geschafft....


----------



## FWck (30. Juli 2009)

Ahh, endlich mal jemand ausm Taunus! 

Schöne Bilder vom Feldberg, ist ja auch echt ne tolle Strecke da hoch (und natürlich runter)
Wollte eingentlich am Samstag wieder hoch, aber verletzungsbedingt muss dass jetzt leider ausfallen


----------



## Beff94 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieda.

Also ich hab ja des AMS 100 Comp, voll des schlechte Bike.
In letzter Zeit nur noch zum k....n des Bike. Da lief ja mein altes Scott Voltage noch besser.

Mengel:

1. Bremse hat blockiert.(da hats mich natürlich erstmal überschlagen war           ja die Vorderbremse die blockiert hat)
2. Schaltung von dem Bike kann ma sowieso vergessen, schaltet mal nich auf nen Gang(super), ich dachte XT soll gut sein.(7 von 9 Gängen gehen)?!
3. Poplock der Gabel ging erst nach dem 4ten mal beim Händler(der hat des Ausgetauscht)
4. Bremsen ham früher auch nur gequietscht aber des hat der Händler nach dem dritten mal hingekrigt.

Also im guten und ganzen würde ich wenn ich des Bike *benoten* würde ne gute *4-* hergeben

Ich glaub des Bike gebe ich nächste Woche meinem Händler und versuche mein Glücke mit dem XMS oder nochmal nem AMS100


----------



## Blades (30. Juli 2009)

o0
Ganz klar ... scheiß Bike...
schenks mir...
Vielleicht solltest du deinem Händler mal tierisch in den Arsch treten damit der sich nen ordentlichen Mechaniker zulegt, das ist alles reine einstellungssache ...


----------



## acid-driver (30. Juli 2009)

oder lerns selber und tritt dir in den arsch, weil dus nicht kannst...


3 von den 4 punkten stehen so im forum. 

warum die bremse blockiert hat, weiß ich jetzt so auch nicht...


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Juli 2009)

hmm vielleicht hat sie blockiert weil er zu fest gedrückt hat?  gschmar spaß bei seite

die schaltung müsste eine reine einstellungssache sein. weshalb die gabel so verhunzt ist, weiß ich selbst nicht, dürfte aber an deinem händler liegen, dass er es so häufig nicht hinbekommt oder?

auch das quietschen der bremsen ist einstellungssache  hab bei mir neulich auch erstmal ewig gebraucht bis das problem übern jordan war


----------



## hano! (30. Juli 2009)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Oh, du fährst morgen in dem Fall durch Hittisau? Toll, dann grüß mir meine Verwandtschaft - ich komm nämlich zur Hälfte von da .
> 
> Wünsch dir viel Spaß auf der Tour und viel Glück mit dem Wetter...
> 
> LG Carina




uii dann sind wir womöglich verwandt??!!!

ich nämlich auch zur hälfte...


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. Juli 2009)

nix gegen den händler!!! hab da schon praktikum gemacht, und der mechaniker ist super! hab vor 20min mein bike zum verarzten hingebracht 

dein bike ist ja noch fast neu, also kanns gut sein, dass sich die seilzüge erst bissl gedehnt haben, und deswegen die schaltung nich einwandfrei geht
dafür ist ja auch der erste kundendienst gratis !!! oder das bike ist mal umgefallen, oder wo gegengekommen, so dass das schaltauge bisschen verbogen ist, und schon schaltets nich mehr, das hab ich immer wieder mal!!

das mit dem poplock hatt ich auch schon, da hat einfach der zug in der leitung geklemmt, habs auch erst versucht ohne austauschen zu richten, weils dann ja nix kostet ...

ich würd die probleme weder aufs bike, noch auf unsren händler schieben, sowas passiert immermal, bei dir halt momentan mehreres auf einmal. vlt liegts auch an der haltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2009)

ich schraub ja auch in ner werkstatt, und ich denke schaltung und bremsen sollten machbar sein für ne werkstatt. bei uns werden die meisten noch probe gefahren! Aber es gibt natürlich solche und solche. Kann schon sein dass bei anderen Dealern irgendwelche nieten in der werkstatt stehen,...
Aber so gabeln sind oft nur im ernstfall zu testen...wenns auf dem montageständer geht, heißt das nicht, dass es auch nach 20km trail noch geht...das is is halt manchmal bissl doof. wenn irgendwas vorliegt, was man halt gar nicht merkt iner werkstatt. Aber gut, 4 mal sind halt schon nen wort...Sobald das problem beschrieben wird, sollte man das eigtl. auf die reihe bekommen..


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Juli 2009)

Bevor die Bilderpolizei wieder aufkreuzt:  mit neuen Pedalen.


----------



## Cheres (30. Juli 2009)

Der Reflektor vorne ist ja süß.. Strafe wirst trotzdem zahlen dürfen..


----------



## Beff94 (30. Juli 2009)

Ein großteil davon geht ja wieder, aber de Bike regt mich dermasen auf. 
Nich mal des Fahren macht mir mehr Spaß, hab auch Angst das des wieda blockiert und ich mich dann stärker verletz.(hatte ja keinen Helm auf, und wenn ich in die Schule fahr oda zur Oma oder in die Stadt setz ich kein Helm auf)

Vll. geb ich des Bike meinem Händler zurück und hol mir des gleiche nochmal in der Hoffnung das es geht, oda das XMS(kann ja nich schlechter sein wie des AMS xD) und noch ein VOltage YZ 2 für Schule und Stadt


----------



## zippolino (30. Juli 2009)

na eine bremse blockiert doch nicht einfach so... bei so einem teuren fahrrad müsste das doch zu beheben sein

wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Michaone (30. Juli 2009)

na 15 

dann hättst auch ohne die 94 im Namen erkennen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (30. Juli 2009)

dem usernamen nach zu urteilen 15. schade, dass man in dem alter kein deutsch kann


----------



## wildkater (30. Juli 2009)

...oder Schaltung einstellen - in jedem Internetforum gibt es Tutorials dazu.


----------



## Beff94 (30. Juli 2009)

@ acid-driver

ich kann Deutsch, nur konnte mich beim schreiben gerade nicht konzentriernen.


@ all

ich bin noch 14 werde nämlich erst im Oktober 15


----------



## Lumbi (30. Juli 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> @ acid-driver
> 
> *ich kann Deutsch*, nur konnte mich beim schreiben gerade nicht *konzentriernen*.
> 
> ...




...jaja


----------



## Michaone (30. Juli 2009)




----------



## Beff94 (30. Juli 2009)

ja des war echt so ich war grade voll genervt.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema. (please)


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2009)

Ich oute mich hiermit auch mal als U18
Ne, aber mal im ernst! Evtl. hat dir doch der händler,ders behoben hat auch erklärt, worans gelegen hat?! Und wenn das ganze eine logische ursache hatte, und es jetzt behoben is, dann is doch alles im Lot?! Ich verstehs nicht Mal abgesehn davon verstehe ich nicht, was ein neues, bzw. das selbe rad in neu bringen soll, wenn schaltungen, etc. zicken?!


----------



## the me (30. Juli 2009)

Was gibts denn besseres, als ein Rad, dass nun gut eingefahren ist, und bei dem alle potentiellen Schwachstellen professionell behoben wurden!?! 
Woher willst du denn wissen, was dem neuen Rad wieder fehlt?! Also ich tät gerade jetz dem "alten" mehr vertrauen!!


----------



## Beff94 (30. Juli 2009)

Mir macht des Biken halt mit dem Bike kein Spaß mehr, vll sollte ich es verkaufen und mir nen billiges nehmen.

Weil ich dachte mir halt das ich für des Geld was anstendiges bekomme.
Doch dann wenn man sich mal beschwert und seine eigene Meinung preis gibt sind alle gegen einen. (dann kotzt mich die ganze Sache noch mehr an)


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Juli 2009)

ok... zum thema Bremsen: wenn du den Bremsen nicht mehr traust, kauf dir einfach neue  kann die magura louise 180/180 wärmstens empfehlen, weiß aber nicht ob du für dein ams comp ne 180er Freigabe für hinten bekommst 

wie du setzt auf solchen Wegen keinen Helm auf ?!?

ein helm ist IMMER auf dem Kopf zu tragen, sobald der Fuß das Pedal berührt, egal wie kurz der Weg ist, es gibt immer Idioten die einem die Vorfahrt nehmen. Ich kann dir sagen, dann ists auch egal ob du nur kurz zu Oma oder zum Einkaufen wolltest 

wäre ich neulich ohne helm gefahren, könnte es gut sein, dass ich mal die nächsten 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus verbracht hätte. so war lediglich das "helmvisier" rausgeklickt (schnell wieder behebbar), aber sonst war nichtmal der Helm angebrochen. Glück gehabt und  nach 4 Tagen konnte ich wieder aufs Rad 

heute ne wunderschöne Tour gefahren... obwohl wir am ende 45min in nem kleinen dirtpark verbracht haben  (ja ein ams125 kann man auch mal problemlos da durch jagen )


@beff: hmm schade dass man mit 14 nicht den Ansporn hat dem ganzen auf den Grund zu gehen, sich die Umstände damals genauer anzusehen etc. sondern direkt die Flinte ins Korn wirft. ich bin gerade mal 2 Jährchen älter als du (ok werd im November 17), jedoch hat auch mich meine Bremse schon dermaßen aufgeregt.... naja was will man machen 3h der wertvollen Zeit geopfert und mal wieder alles gerichtet.

Desweiteren kenne ich deinen Händler ja nicht, aber ich würde den Kunden erstmal auslachen und belehren dass das nicht so wirklich geht, wenn er in mein Geschäft kommt und sagt: das Bike will ich nichtmehr, das macht mir Angst; können sie mir ein anderes Verkaufen? (ok hab jetzt bisschen übertrieben, aber versetze dich mal in seine Situation)

Bilder von heute gibt es von meiner Seite noch nicht, aber ich kann die Bilderpolizei versuchen zu beruhigen, denn ich werde mal meinen Kumpel fragen, ob ich die Bilder bekomme (sollte der sie nicht schon wieder mal gelöscht haben -.-)

ich hoffe ich konnte dich was den Helm angeht etwas belehren und dir im Bereich des Bikes/der Bremse weiterhelfen und wünsch dir dennoch viel Spaß beim biken,

Eck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. Juli 2009)

Bin heute endlich mal wieder zum Biken gekommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es ging von Hindelang über die Alte Jochstraße nach Oberjoch, Jungholz und durchs Vilstal nach Schattwald und wieder nach Hindelang. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erstaunlicherweise war kaum was los. Hatte wegen Urlaubszeit und so mit Wandererslalom gerechnet. Der blieb mir aber komplett erspart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Bilder habe ich im Vilstal gemacht (konnte mich leider nicht so oft aufraffen anzuhalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Beff94 (30. Juli 2009)

Also ich weis ich hab übertrieben reagiert und hatte noch Stress in der Schule.
Aber ab morgen sind dann endlich Ferien, in welchen ich mich dann mit dem Bike beschäftigen werde.

Zur Sache Helm, wenn ich dann der einzige Schüler bin der mit Helm kommt fühl ich mich einfach lächerlich, ich habe ja nur so nen billigen Aldihelm. Es gäbe schon ein Helm der mir gefällt und zwar der vom Danny MacAskill.


----------



## Bluesdriver (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
leider war ich heute nicht biken, dafür habe ich dieses Foto gerade gefunden und musste vor allem wegen der Trinkflasch lachen .
Meine erste Tour 2008 mit meinem Acid:





lg


----------



## the me (30. Juli 2009)

Also ich war auch immer der einzige mit Helm ... wenn die anderen alle so ... ****, naja, wie auch immer sin, dann soll das doch nicht dein Problem sein!!


----------



## regenrohr (30. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> schade, dass man in dem alter kein deutsch kann



Wenn man die Beiträge hier liest, ist das scheinbar keine Frage des Alters, sogar "Ältere" sind nicht in der Lage, einen Satz ohne Anglizismen zu verfassen....


----------



## Tintera (30. Juli 2009)

Ich darf sogar mit am Tisch sitzen....falls ich artig bin!


----------



## colnagoboris (30. Juli 2009)

Wollte mal woeder mein CUBE nach der Frischzellenkur zeigen.
Jetzt brauche ich noch einen Satz Super Moto von Schwalbe, der kommt dann auf meinen 2.ten LRS. für die Stadt.
Sorry, hat sich ein Bild meines Plattenspielers mitreingemogelt.


----------



## Organspänder (31. Juli 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> wie du setzt auf solchen Wegen keinen Helm auf ?!?
> 
> ein helm ist IMMER auf dem Kopf zu tragen, sobald der Fuß das Pedal berührt, egal wie kurz der Weg ist, es gibt immer Idioten die einem die Vorfahrt nehmen. Ich kann dir sagen, dann ists auch egal ob du nur kurz zu Oma oder zum Einkaufen wolltest



Kann ich nur bestätigen *BITTE IMMER mit HELM*




ansonsten endet dein Helm noch als Brutplatz


----------



## Ostwandlager (31. Juli 2009)

darf auch auf der bank sitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onesmiley (31. Juli 2009)

Meins darf schon mal auf der zukünftigen Holzbank Probe sitzen


----------



## barbarissima (31. Juli 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> ansonsten endet dein Helm noch als Brutplatz


 
Ich werd verrückt, das ist ja soooo süüüüßßßß


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (31. Juli 2009)

heheee...süüüüßß.........Frauen...

hier mal ein paar pics von gestern...war ein schöner Tag im schönen 7geb. dafür echt xtrem weniger biker unterwegs gewesen....hmm, was vllt daran lag das Do mittag war...
naja...hier also auf dem weg zum Drachenfels um auf der anderen Seite gleich wieder runter zu hämmern auf dem weg Richtung südliches 7geb.....




ein wenig Erkundung...




ein wenig vom Weg abgekommen und ab durchn Wald gepflügt...sind dann an nem Bach rausgekommen und durften mit den Bikes aufn Schultern rumklettern......war im übrigen sau steil und rutschig aber echt funny....








hier einen für uns neuen Trail gefunden und den erstmal abgecheckt...war ebenfals saumäßig steil (sieht man ja wie ich schon zu fuß da wieder hocheiere).....




aber dann.....




und hier noch eins von den baby's..




alles in allem eine schöne kleine Tour die mir aber dank einiger kletter einlagen und anschliessendem saufgelage danach heut echt in den Knochen steckt....


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2009)

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage, ist warum beff94 ein billigeres Cube kaufen möchte?   Er nimmt es in Kauf ne schlechtere Gabel, Rahmen und sonstige Ausstattung zu erwerben. Die nervenden Bremsen sind zudem noch die gleichen Hayes Stroker. 

An meinem Cube sind auch Bremsen von Hayes verbaut. Hayes ist bekannt für quietschende und nervende Bremsen. Ich habe sie auch oft verflucht. 

Ich kann seinen Ärger verstehen. Aber ich glaube auch, wenn er so beim Händler auftritt wie hier im Forum, dann würde ich als Händler auch die Augen verdrehen. Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es hinaus.


----------



## regenrohr (31. Juli 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


>



Das Bild ist gelungen, vorallem den Kontrast Natur - Fahrer kommt gut rüber, aber ich für meinen Teil fahre im Wald nicht mehr mit kurzer Hose, speziell bei der derzeitigen Witterung und der Flora....


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (31. Juli 2009)

@ regenroh.....THX....es gefällt mir auch
aber glaub mir...ich weis was du meinst...so sehn meine Beine auch aus und nach jedem anschliessenden duschen erstmal Zeckensuche mit der led taschenlampe...diese miesen DRECKSVIECHER!!!!!
aber ich fahre echt ungern mit langen Hosen...also driss auf die kratzter und co...und dazu sind die downhill hosen bequem wie sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff94 (31. Juli 2009)

an alle ich behalte mein Fahrrad, und kaufe mir ne neue Bremse für vorne.

Welche würdet ihr mir den empfehlen.

Formula?
Magura?
Sonstige?


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. Juli 2009)

wenn dann bitte für vorne und hinten  alleine deshalb, weil du sonst ein ganz unterschiedliches bremsgefühl hast

und wei ich bereits gesagt habe:

magura louise ^^ kann man sich echt nicht beklagen und bremsen tun sie auch ganz ordentlich


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Juli 2009)

ich glaub ehrlichgesagt nicht, dass eine bremse einfach so so krass blockiert, dass es dich gleich komplett vornüberhaut des wär ja zauberei. 
was ich mit höchstens vorstellen könnte wär, (dass du die bremse gedrückt hast ) nein spaß, dass ein ast oder so in die scheibe gekommen ist und blockiert hat, aber deswegen ne neue bremse zu kaufen fänd ich unsinnig ...

warst du überhaupt schon im laden und hasts mal anschauen lassen? darf meins dort heut wieder abholen (auch wegen bremsen)
ich würd mir keine neue bremse kaufen, sie is ja nich kaputt oder? und generell machts doch spass sowas selber einzustellen usw. 
wenn ich immer gleich ne neue bremse kaufen würd, weil sie streikt, hätt ich schon millionen ausgegeben


----------



## Beff94 (31. Juli 2009)

die taugt mir sowieso nicht

und ja ich habe sie hingebracht, und das Öl wurde gewechselt.


----------



## fuschnick (31. Juli 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> die taugt mir sowieso nicht
> 
> und ja ich habe sie hingebracht, und das Öl wurde gewechselt.


 
und hast du seitdem wieder Probleme gehabt?


----------



## seppi.jung (31. Juli 2009)

Das hat doch aber alles nichts mit der Entlüftung zu tun.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (31. Juli 2009)

ACHTUNG!!!!!.....gleich kommt die Bilderpolizei


----------



## Gorilla... (31. Juli 2009)

Hier ein paar bilder von meinem schönen cube ltd cc 2008er messemodel


----------



## acid-driver (31. Juli 2009)

magura kaufen, glücklich sein


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2009)

Gorilla... schrieb:


> Hier ein paar bilder von meinem schönen cube ltd cc 2008er messemodel



Krasser Lenker.  Und dann der Sattel so tief???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorilla... (31. Juli 2009)

nein das mit dem sattel war ein versehen ich habe den eigentlich immer obenh nur halt wenn ich springe habe ich den weiter unten .. !


----------



## FWck (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert, so ist das ja mit dem Lenker eine wunderbare 'Chopper-Position' 

Mein Bike auf dem Staufen (überhalb des Kaisertempels in Eppstein). Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, Dunkel+Handycam


----------



## seppi.jung (31. Juli 2009)

@Gorilla.:So sieht man sich wieder


----------



## Gorilla... (31. Juli 2009)

@seppi.jung: Wieso



> So sieht man sich wieder


----------



## Giant XTC (31. Juli 2009)

Livigno 2009

3.000 m über NN









Traumtrail





Pause





Dirty Cube


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Juli 2009)

*YES MAN !!!!* **

da muss ein so geil aufgebautes stereo hin!! *livigno rocks !!


*ich war diese woche auch 2 mal in den bergen, nichts so spektakuläres wie livigno, aber geile sicht ins chiemgau einmal von derkampenwand, und am nächsten tagim sonnenuntergang von der hochplatte vorm nightride, hat auch was, beides recht anspruchsvoll und üppig an trails, so wies sein soll ...


----------



## Gorilla... (31. Juli 2009)

Welche gabel?
Wieviel Federweg?
Welche reifen ?

schönes bike


----------



## datoni (31. Juli 2009)

@Giant XTC  warum nutzt du nicht die gabelvorgesehene leitungsführung? hät so iwie angst dass sie irgendwann die beschichtung der standrohre verletzt bzw diese die bremsleitung anscheuern


----------



## Gorilla... (31. Juli 2009)

oh ich sehe gerade das mit den reifen hätte ich mir spaaren können 
Fat Albert​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (31. Juli 2009)

sieht aus wie ne thor -> 140mm


----------



## Giant XTC (31. Juli 2009)

Livigno ist wirklich cool!

Also hier die Details:

Gabel: Magura Thor 140mm (Nupsie für Kabelführung habe ich verloren )

Reifen: Wie man sieht sinds die Fat Albert in 2,4

Hinten sinds "nur" 130mm. Reicht aber eigentlich.

Seid Livigno hat aber irgendwie Dämpferbuchse Spiel und da ich mit dem Bock auch viel Uphill fahre nervt das Knarzen jetzt ziemlich.


----------



## fuschnick (31. Juli 2009)

@giant: wahnsinns location, hammer bike und vor allem - feines trikot


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. Juli 2009)

sind das die cube schraubaren griffe aus nylon? oder ritchys neopren ?


----------



## acid-driver (1. August 2009)

laut bild nr3 ganz offensichtlich die cube-griffe...


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. August 2009)

oh.. das hab ich mal ganz gekonnt übersehen  *neue [email protected][email protected] aufsetz....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwo x m (1. August 2009)

@ GIANT XTC


echt geile Bilder, geiles Rad und Dein Shirt auf dem ersten Bild ist richtig witzig.

Die Aussicht ist der Hammer!!! Da lohnt sich jede Mühe, oder...

greetz


----------



## beattx (1. August 2009)

nice Pics!!


----------



## aux-racing (1. August 2009)

@giant xtc

echt schöne ecke dort.
kann man direkt neidisch werden.


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (1. August 2009)

Hier auch nochmal ein paar spielerein der letzten Zeit...









RiDe oN!!!!!!


----------



## beuze1 (1. August 2009)

*boh, ist das ne Hitze heute*







*hab trotzdem ne Tour gemacht..*
*25m 2hm 35sek.*




*bei interesse hätte ich einen GPS-Track, von der Tour..*


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (1. August 2009)

geile Tour!!!!


----------



## Organspänder (1. August 2009)

CuBe7HILLZ schrieb:


> geile Tour!!!!




War bestimmt ganz schön anstrengend


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *boh, ist das ne Hitze heute*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Während die Einen in der Sonne faulenzen sind andere Kilometer und Höhenmeter fressen  














Prost


----------



## Stan_Ef (1. August 2009)

Hier mal mein 05-er LTD2:











Ausstattung:

Rahmen:              2005-er LTD2 black
Gabel: Manitou Axel Elite
Reifen:                Maxxis Hookworm
Laufräder:            Exal XL 25
Lenker:               Truvativ  Holzfeller  (31,8)
Griffe: geschraubt (Marke hab ich vergessen  )
Vorbau:               Ritchey COMP
Sattelstütze:        Ritchey COMP
Sattel:                Selle Italy (Carbon Edition)
Bremse:               Hayes HFX9 (vo 203, hi 160mm)
Schaltung:           Shimano XT
Kurbel:                Shimano XT
des weiterem:       Truvativ Chainbox, Canondale Flaschenhalter, KlickFix, Sigma-Tacho

Fahre damit eigentlich nur befestigte Wege.
Rahmen und Gabel haben schon ca. 12tkm weg, der Rest ist im laufe der Zeit teilweise schon mehrfach gewechselt worden.


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (1. August 2009)

Also ich möchte auch mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Cube LTD Pro zeigen !






Ausstattung

Rahmen: Alu Superlite 7005 Double Butted, RFR-Geometry 
Größen: 20"
Farbe: White Candy Red 
Gabel: Rock Shox Tora SL Solo Air 100mm, PopLoc 
Steuersatz: FSA No.10 semi-integriert 
Vorbau: Easton EA30 
Lenker: Easton EA30 Lowriser 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT Shadow 
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX 
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore Rapidfire-Plus 9-f. 
Bremsen: Stroker Trail hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm) 
Kurbelsatz: Shimano Deore 2-Piece 44x32x22Z., 175mm, integr. Innenlager 
Kassette: Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-f. 
Kette: Shimano HG53 
Felgen: RFR ZX24 
Naben: Shimano Disc M525 
Reifen: Schwalbe VR: Nobby Nic Triple Compound 2.25/HR: Racing Ralph TC 2.25 
Pedale: Fasten Alu 
Sattel: RFR Natural Shape 0.1 M 
Sattelstütze: Easton EA30 31.6mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolo-bike (1. August 2009)

sieht nice aus. viel spass damit


----------



## Icetiger212 (2. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *boh, ist das ne Hitze heute*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol muss ich auch mal machen!^^


----------



## colnagoboris (2. August 2009)

Auf dem Silber/Schwarzen 05 LTD sind ziemlich breite Reifen montiert. Meinen Laufradsatz für die Stadt würde ich gerne mit diesen Reifen ausstatten, Kannst du mir die Größenangabe und das genaue Modell geben ?
Wäre genial, denn die letzten Breitreifen die ich montieren wollte waren zu breit für den Hinterbau. 
Sehe ich das richtig oder sind das tatsächlich "Slicks" ?


----------



## Organspänder (2. August 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Auf dem Silber/Schwarzen 05 LTD sind ziemlich breite Reifen montiert. Meinen Laufradsatz für die Stadt würde ich gerne mit diesen Reifen ausstatten, Kannst du mir die Größenangabe und das genaue Modell geben ?
> Wäre genial, denn die letzten Breitreifen die ich montieren wollte waren zu breit für den Hinterbau.
> Sehe ich das richtig oder sind das tatsächlich "Slicks" ?



Würe sagen sind die hier
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=908&type=search

Schönen sonntag euch allen


----------



## Stan_Ef (2. August 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Würe sagen sind die hier
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=908&type=search
> 
> Schönen sonntag euch allen




Jupp, genau die sind das.

Für die Stadt meine 1. Wahl.

Sehr leise, im trockenem sehr guter Grip und vom Verschleiß noch akzeptabel.

Habe vorher den Big Apple gehabt und war damit nicht so zufrieden.


----------



## beuze1 (2. August 2009)

nach der Wahnsinns-Tour gestern..http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6190498&postcount=11249

bin ich heut etwas früher los..


*hört Ihr Leut und laßt Euch sagen...
beuze ist heut schon um 6e losgefahren*





*und 1 1/2 Std. später war das vorläufige Ende der Welt erreicht*





*Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor*



.
.


----------



## joergenson (2. August 2009)

Da heute das Wetter eher nicht zum Biken einläd, nutze ich die Zeit, um ein paar Bilder zu veröffentlichen.

Tour gestern in Solingen Glüder
Am rosa Stein



Vor dem Maisfeld



Blick auf Schloss Burg



Sengbachtalsperre Staumauer



Sengbachtalsperre



Sting auf der Staumauer



Unterwegs auf dem Lukasweg



Solingen-Balkhausen




Letztes Wochenende in Freiburg und CH-Engelberg
Start in Freiburg zum Kandel-Höhenweg



Blick zum Kandel



Pause



Auf dem Kandelgipfel



CH-Engelberg



Engelberg Titlis



Am Trübsee



Blick vom Aufstieg Jochpass auf den Trübsee




Ride on, Joergenson


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> nach der Wahnsinns-Tour gestern..http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6190498&postcount=11249
> 
> bin ich heut etwas früher los..
> 
> ...



Na hoffentlich hast du dich nicht über die Kante gestürzt


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2009)

@*Joergenson

Engelberg kenne ich nur vom Winter  herrliche Freerideabfahrten 

@all Bilderposter

schicke Bilder mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joergenson (2. August 2009)

@mzaskar

Kannte Engelberg bisher auch nur vom Skilaufen.
Denke aber, daß es in der Umgebug bessere Bikespots gibt.
Wildspitz, Rigi etc. Da aber am letzten Wochenende
bestes Ausflugswetter herrschte, war der Rigi wohl noch voller,
als es in Engelberg ohnehin schon war

Servus Joergenson


----------



## Organspänder (2. August 2009)

Man is dat ne Bullenhitze hier bei uns
Aber egal trotzdem ne schöne tour durch Stadt und Land gemacht
Ein wenig Stadtrundfahrt gemacht man war das voll

Mediaspree mit "Kunst"




Oberbaumbrücke mit "noch" fahrender U-Bahn




Berliner Dom




Historischer Hafen Berlin mit Fernsehturm im Hintergrund




Rotes Rathaus+"Telespargel"wie er liebevoll von den Berlinern genannt wird unser Fernsehturm




Schloss Bellevue Sitz unseres Bundespräsidenten




Olympiastadion Berlin bald gehts los mit der LeichtathletikWM




Eifelturm"light"+"Kunst"




Ziel erreicht Teufelsberg (109m ü NN) mit blick auf den Wannsee




incl. Paraglider




zur "schönen Aussicht"




letzter Anstieg und ab nach Hause genug geschwitzt






In den 3std. waren es 73km und bescheidene 281hm 

mfg


----------



## ssirius (2. August 2009)

@ Organspänder

Mir ist auf deinen tollen Bildern aufgefallen, dass bei deinem RP23 der Propedal-Hebel nach oben zeigt anstatt nach unten. 


Ich habe dir deshalb eine PN geschickt, da meine Frage hier OT ist.


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (2. August 2009)

So,ich  melde mich von unserer Tour zurück. Es hat die ganze Zeit geregnet aber trotzdem haben wir ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht



 
Gruß Gelber-Hirsch


----------



## beuze1 (2. August 2009)

*@ Organspänder*

*Bilderpolizei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



schöne Bilder unserer Hauptstadt..*


----------



## datoni (2. August 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> @ Organspänder
> 
> Mir ist auf deinen tollen Bildern aufgefallen, dass bei deinem RP23 der Propedal-Hebel nach oben zeigt anstatt nach unten.
> 
> ...



bei mir und allen anderen die ich kenne steht er auch nach oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (2. August 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> bei mir und allen anderen die ich kenne steht er auch nach oben...



Hm, bei meinem Stereo 09 zeigt der Hebel nach unten.  Auch bei allen anderen RP23, die ich mir angesehen habe. 
Ich möchte mir zum Schutz des Dämpfers noch eine Lenkmanschette drüber machen und da wäre es von Vorteil, wenn der Hebel nach oben zeigen würde. Blöde Sache.


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. August 2009)

man hey ich war vor 2 wochen in berlin !!! is irgendwie ja nich so da mtb-mekka, was ? bin froh wieder zuhause in "südostoberbayern" zu sein 

heute warn wir mal fett filmen, mit kameraabfahrten und so, insgesammt 5 stunden  und 10km

ergebnisse kommen aber erst online, wenn ich genug geilstes material hab ^^


----------



## joergenson (2. August 2009)

@bogl

Yes sir, würde ich auch behaupten.
Nur leider wohne ich wieder in Solingen/NRW.
Da gibt es zwar schöne Ecken-aber das hat mir besser gefallen!!!!

Fockenstein



Brauneck



Blomberg



Walchensee



Cube (zugelasseen für den Hundetransport) mit Hundeanhänger an der Waldherrnalm



Bergaufhilfe am Parkplatz in Längental (Wander-Panda)



Abendstimmung in Wackersberg




Ride on, Joergenson


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. August 2009)

in die nähe wär ich heute fast hingefahren, und zwar zum tegernsee


----------



## Organspänder (2. August 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> man hey ich war vor 2 wochen in berlin !!! is irgendwie ja nich so da mtb-mekka, was ? bin froh wieder zuhause in "südostoberbayern" zu sein



geht schon man muss nur wissen wo man gut abrocken kann


----------



## Frankys (2. August 2009)

Soo Leute das ist mein ganzer Stolz, demnächst kommt mehr von der Hornisgrinde usw


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. August 2009)

Nette Bilder auf der Seite...

Jetzt mit SLX Kurbel (Leider nicht so hellgrau wie der Rahmen):




Benutz wird es auch:




So muss es sein  :





Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## ibinsnur (3. August 2009)

vor 4 wochen mit dem hot chili fully unten - diesmal jetzt mit dem cube hardtail:






irgendwie finde ich hardtail fahren spannender - zumindest bei solch leichteren trails wie dem tremalzo - mit dem fully muss man ungleich schneller fahren für das erlebnis - und da wird dann ein sturz schon haarig.


----------



## Jean_Luc1701d (3. August 2009)

schön wars


----------



## lolo-bike (3. August 2009)

hast du dir dei räder mit schlamm eingerieben? kann keinen dreck am rahmen oder der satteltasche sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jean_Luc1701d (3. August 2009)

War ziemlich schwerer Dreck/Schlamm und hat net rumgespritzt


----------



## speedy76 (3. August 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> hast du dir dei räder mit schlamm eingerieben? kann keinen dreck am rahmen oder der satteltasche sehen



wenn man mit bedacht fährt, .......dann kann das schon mal so aussehen. aber was trohnt da für ein Koffer unter dem Sitzgestühl???? passt ja ne halbe Werkstatt rein???


----------



## Organspänder (3. August 2009)

speedy76 schrieb:


> passt ja ne halbe Werkstatt rein???



für den Fall der Fälle ist er auf jedenfall gerüstet
Besser als schieben


----------



## Jean_Luc1701d (3. August 2009)

eben, besser als schieben
son schlauch is halt auch nurn mensch...


----------



## Magic21 (3. August 2009)

Gestern mal wieder eine schöne Tour gefahren: 59km mit 1300Hm

am höchsten Punkt






noch etwas ausspannen und den Jungs zuschauen






und da sind die Jungs






Gruss Magic21


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *boh, ist das ne Hitze heute*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es war ja schon abartig heiß am Samstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber wozu gibt es denn Wälder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da kann man auch bei so einer Affenhitze ne Menge Spaß haben mit dem Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Und zwischendurch hat man auch mal ne richtig geile Aussicht 






Oben angekommen! War eine schweißtreibende Angelegenheit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Zum Schluss gabs noch einen riesengroßen Eisbecher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hab aber leider vergessen, von dem ein Bild zu machen, der war zu schnell weg


----------



## Ryo (3. August 2009)

Ja wie, doch wieder auf Nics unterwegs


----------



## hinundmit (4. August 2009)

@barbarissima
Darf ich fragen, wo Du da unterwegs bist?

Gruß


----------



## fuschnick (4. August 2009)

@barbarissima: stimm ich dir zu mit ner Tour durch den Wald und lecker eis lässt es sich gut aushalten 



Magic21 schrieb:


> und da sind die Jungs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wo ist das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (4. August 2009)

Mein Sonntag sah so aus. 



Pünktlich zum Startschuss hat das Wasser von Oben eingesetzt und mein gutes Cube hat doch arg gelitten. Deswegen gibts heut ne komplette Pflege


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. August 2009)

so muss es sein...hat bestimmt gleich ein Kilo mehr auf die Waage gebracht bei der Schlammpackung.


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. August 2009)

könnt ihr mir mal helfen, ich weiß nicht wie ihr die bilber so groß einfügen könnt. Wie mache ich das bloß...


----------



## Dämon__ (4. August 2009)

Wir waren von Freitag bis Sonntag bei SIS, war super geil


----------



## Dämon__ (4. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir mal helfen, ich weiß nicht wie ihr die bilber so groß einfügen könnt. Wie mache ich das bloß...



Bilder in dein Fotoalbum laden, ein Bild auswählen, etwas runter scrollen und bei BBCode die Größe auswählen.


----------



## barbarissima (4. August 2009)

*@Ryo*
Ich lasse ja auf die Fahreigenschaften der Mountain Kings nichts kommen  Aber die Reifen waren total schnell abgefahren  Habe jetzt 2.4er Nobbys drauf. 

*@hinundmit*
Das war in der Schweiz, so grob zwischen Zuger See und Ägerisee  und das Eis gab´s in Zug 

*@j.wayne*
Da investiert man Unmengen in die Gewichtsoptimierung seines Rades und dann hängt ca. 2kg Schlamm dran  

*@Dämon*
Und? Gewonnen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (4. August 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> so muss es sein...hat bestimmt gleich ein Kilo mehr auf die Waage gebracht bei der Schlammpackung.


 
Kein Plan wieviel Kilo das ausgemacht hat, aber zwischendurch musst ich immer den Schlamm von der Gabel machen damit sich das Rad wieder dreht.
Mir hats Spass gemacht


----------



## Dämon__ (4. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Dämon*
> Und? Gewonnen?????



Die Ergebnisse sind noch nicht alle raus, aber die Jungen von uns haben den zweiten Platz gemacht. Wir werden wohl irgend wo im Mittelfeld gelandet sein, wir alten Säcke.


----------



## barbarissima (4. August 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sind noch nicht alle raus, aber die Jungen von uns haben den zweiten Platz gemacht. Wir werden wohl irgend wo im Mittelfeld gelandet sein, wir alten Säcke.


 
Aha, die alten Säcke haben also das Jungvolk vor sich her zum Erfolg getrieben   Perfekt


----------



## Magic21 (4. August 2009)

@fuschnick

Die Downhillstrecke befindet sich in Tschechien auf dem Klinovec (Keilberg)

Gruss Magic21


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (4. August 2009)

Mahlzeit, blick von der Halde Lohberg über's Ruhrgebiet





Grüße Gelber-Hirsch


----------



## beuze1 (4. August 2009)

*da steh ich nun, ich Armer Thor..  *






mzaskar schrieb:


> *Na hoffentlich hast du dich nicht über die Kante gestürzt *


.
.
.
.
es gab gute Gründe dagegen...


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

puuh, da bin ich aber froh  

du musst mir ja noch den Pfänder zeigen


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

auf dem Weg nach Hause  Sonne, Wasser, Cube 




Sihl by Adliswil


----------



## barbarissima (4. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> es gab gute Gründe dagegen...


 
Ach was, der Hai ist halb so wild   Der hätte sich doch an deinem Rad die Zähne ausgebissen


----------



## Ultroon (4. August 2009)

So hier jetzt auch mal ein Bild von meinen Cubchen, beim heutigen Ausritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

ich finde dieses weiss mit poliert echt mega 

von welchem Bergwerk ist denn diese Seilscheibe?


----------



## Ultroon (4. August 2009)

Das war mal ein Wasserwerk und das war die Pumpe davon. Nennt sich Spiesermühle im Saarland.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

aber rechts ist doch eine Seilscheibe  Spieseermühle kenne ich 

komme doch aus dem netten Saarland (Eppelborn) und habe 10 Jahre meiner Jugend an SaarBerg gespende


----------



## Ultroon (4. August 2009)

Das ist eine Riehmenscheibe. Soweit ich weiß ist die früher mit Dampf angetrieben worden.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

ah ok 

Man sollte mal eine SaarlandIndustrieMTB&Freerideevent starten


----------



## Ultroon (5. August 2009)

Das ist ne super Idee. Genügend Plätze dafür gäbe es.


----------



## Firefighter (5. August 2009)

hi, 

habe mir ein neues trainingsbike zugelegt, habe es allerdings ein wenig meinen bedürfnissen angepasst... 



Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Cube Reaction 09
Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Race
Laufräder: DT-Swiss XPW 1600
Bremse: Formula R1
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kassette: PG990 11-32
Kette: SRAM PC991 HollowPin
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: SRAM X9 Trigger
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite 2014
Vorbau: Syntace Duraflite F139
Sattelstütze: wird noch gegen Syntace F6 ersetzt
Pedale: Shimano XTR
Sattel: Fizik 
Reifen: Schwalbe


----------



## Cuberider2812 (5. August 2009)

Wollt mein gutes altes AMS Pro auch mal in Action zeigen...is allerdings vom letzten Jahr...dieses Jahr hats leider meist in der Garage gestanden...





Kette rechts...


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. August 2009)

Ich war heut auch mal wieder auf Achse...
64,28 km und zigg hundert Höhenmeter. und Extrem dicke Beine! Hier lohnt es sich Urlaub zu machen! 

Morgens um 6.18Uhr, Sonnenaufgang




Zugspitze, wer weis welche Spitze es ist?








Eibsee im Hintergrund und mein Würfel auf dem weg zur Hochtörlehütte




Ehrwalder Alm




Mehr Fotos gibt´s in meinem Fotoalbum...
lg Ice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rave86 (5. August 2009)

hier mein ein bild von meinem cube ltd, heute die erste ausfahrt da ich bis gestern auf montage war...

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8448/05082009023.jpg


----------



## j.wayne (5. August 2009)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Wollt mein gutes altes AMS Pro auch mal in Action zeigen...is allerdings vom letzten Jahr...dieses Jahr hats leider meist in der Garage gestanden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr fein Biebergemünd, da fahr ich auch bald wieder mit. Aber vor der Stelle und der Wiese davor grauts mir schon jetzt ein bisschen


----------



## barbarissima (5. August 2009)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Zugspitze, wer weis welche Spitze es ist?


 
Wetterwandeck?????

Superschöne Bilder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 War bestimmt eine tolle Tour


----------



## regenrohr (5. August 2009)

Mal wieder Zeit für eine kleine Runde gehabt...

Resumée:
- knapp 40km
- bisschen was über 900hm
- bei angenehmen 28°C (im Wald bisschen weniger)
- eine nette Dame kennengelernt, die ich fast übern Haufen gefahren hätte
- 3 Rehe und 2 Hasen gesehen
- und eine kläffende Töle von einem Wanderer erfolgreich in die Flucht geschlagen (was der Besitzer weniger gut fand)






Panorama (5% vom Original) vom höchstgelgenen Ort des Saarlandes (484m üNN  ) aus auf unseren Ort:


----------



## joergenson (5. August 2009)

Sers,

War heute ein wenig mit der "Luftwaffe" König Fritzz auf Tour.
Mit Nobby Nics rollt es sich erträglich und 2,4" SnakeSkin sind
bei den momentanen Bodenverhältnissen völlig ausreichend.




Und noch eins




Hier an der Heidberger Mühle




Am Klingenpfad




Nach Hause telefonieren....oder doch per Briefpost versenden??!




und da Barbarissima uns Ihr Eis vorenthalten hat...musste allerdings vor dem
Fotographieren schon mal naschen (Cookies, After Eight, Jogurt, Schoko)



War superlecker....unfair sind die diversen Grillgerüche momentan beim Biken!

Ride on


----------



## kingberger (5. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Cube LTD CC, gekauft im März 2009:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (6. August 2009)

@kingberger: Schick, schick, sieht gut aus in weiß 

Treffen mit der Konkurenz von Specialized 




Und eine 'Impression' vom Acid mit SPD-Pedalen und XT-Shadow-Schaltwerk




Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. August 2009)

neeeein ich sehe ständer *heul*

sry hab da nur ne grundsätzliche abneigung gegen 

joa ich würde gerne weider bilder von meinem würfelchen machen, aber es wartet gerade gaaanz einsam auf den postboten mit teilen von bikediscount...

tjoa schön blöd, wenn der letzte schlauch nen snakebite hat, den man nicht richtig geflickt bekommt...

naja immerhin werd ich mich für den urlaub im steigerwald rüsten; hab direkt mal nen FA für hinten mitbestellt ^^

grüße
Eck


----------



## FWck (6. August 2009)

Kein Problem. Meiner kommt auch bald ab, dazu muss aber erst mehr Platz in der Garage geschaffen werden. Aber du hast recht, es sieht einfach sch***e aus 

Dann sind wir schon 2 die nicht fahren können, aber bei mir ist es verletzungsbedingt

Mfg


----------



## mamue (6. August 2009)

Ich war am Dienstag auch wieder mal unterwegs. Mit einem Kumpel in das ca. 30 km von hier entfernte Steinbach am Wald gefahren und von dort aus teilweise dem Rennsteig entlang. Der Tourguide war allerdings so grottig (von den beigefügten Karten und Beschreibungen konnte man garnichts benutzen), das wir uns drei mal verfahren hatten. Lt Tour wären wir auf 55 km und 1700 hm gekommen. Nach unseren Verfahraktionen landeten wir allerdings am Startpunkt (Dank einer Wanderkarte) mit 40 km und 1100 hm.





Während der Fahrt zum Startpunkt im Auto mal das Equipment samt Brötchen im Beutel fotografiert 





Am Startpunkt angekommen, kurz die Bikes fotografiert.





Hier eine unscheinbare Brücke.. der Witz folgt beim nächsten Bild





So eine schöne Bachdurchfahrt haben wir dieser Brücke vorgezogen. Da mein netter Herr Kollege allerdings wankend kurz vor ende stehen geblieben war und ich schon zu nah dran war und nichtmehr lenken konnte, stand ich mal eben mit beiden Schuhen - natürlich tutto kompletti - im Wasser. Jetzt weiss ich auch wofür es Brücken gibt 





Hier lag (leider nicht zu sehen) ein Baumstamm im Gras verwuchert schräg in Fahrtrichtung. Genau so, das es mich hingelegt hatte. Für ein Foto bin ich natürlich dann noch kurz zwischen Geäst und hohem Gras liegen geblieben.

Wir haben auf jedenfall beschlossen, die Tour nochmals zu probieren. Das nächste Mal werden wir uns allerdings direkt mit einer Wanderkarte und Notizen auf den Weg machen.


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2009)

Nach der Arbeit an den See 




Zürichsee bei Kilchberg


----------



## Cuberider2812 (6. August 2009)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Sehr fein Biebergemünd, da fahr ich auch bald wieder mit. Aber vor der Stelle und der Wiese davor grauts mir schon jetzt ein bisschen



Wie bitte? Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert...sagte mal mein Motorrad-Fahrlehrer...

Und seitdem gehts mit Dampf durch schwierige Passagen! 

Also vorher auf dem Grasstück schön Gas geben und dann volle Pulle durchs Wasser...sonst kommt man eh drüben nicht weiter... 

Werd dieses Jahr entweder die 35 fahren oder die 60er gaaaaanz von hinten und als Tour...2009 is nicht mein Jahr...


----------



## j.wayne (6. August 2009)

War mein erster Marathon nachdem ich letztes Jahr erst wieder mit dem Fahrn angefangen hab. Da war noch nicht viel mit Fahrtechnik .


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. August 2009)

Hatte heute Damen besuch...


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (6. August 2009)

Sehr schöner Damenbesuch  Mist wieso hab ich mir doch net das linke gekauft


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

after Work 




find the Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (7. August 2009)

Der mit dem Roten Shirt hats


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)




----------



## Stefan72 (7. August 2009)

Diese Woche waren wir in Mittenwald, die Bilder sind von der Karwendel Tour.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

Alpen sind immer wieder schön


----------



## Dämon__ (7. August 2009)

Leider nur viel zu weit weg.
ich gehe jetzt aber bei uns in den schönen Hochwald.


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

Auch schön  kannst ja über den Hunnenring fahren


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. August 2009)

Kawendelrunde, einfach super! Sind wir schon 2 mal mit 

unserem tandem gefahren!


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. August 2009)

Joar Karwendelrunde ist was tolles, habs ja gleich neben der Haustür und ich könnt mir nicht vorstellen im "Flachland" zu wohnen...


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. August 2009)

*Wohnen auch in den bergen, gleich am jenner. Gotzenalm ist meine hausrunde. Aber hier noch mal karwendelrunde leider bisschen hell*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (7. August 2009)

So am Dienstag und Mittwoch sind wir die Val d´Uina Schlucht gefahren.

Ein Traum!!!!

















Die Tour kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!!!!


Hier mal ein Link zu der Tour


Macht natürlich am meisten mit einem Cube Spass!


----------



## marco_m (7. August 2009)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> So am Dienstag und Mittwoch sind wir die Val d´Uina Schlucht gefahren.
> 
> Ein Traum!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hey cool ! Genau da geh ich in 2 Wochen auch hin 
Wir werden die gleiche Tour in 2 Tagen machen und in St. Maria übernachten. Euer Wetter würde ich mir dazu auch wünschen  ..

Gruss Marco


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. August 2009)

*g* in Mittenwald bin ich im September, die Bilder heizen die Vorfreude noch mehr an 

Schafft man die Karwendelrunde an einem Tag?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## rave86 (7. August 2009)

heute 2. Ausfahrt gemacht =)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/431758
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/431756
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/431755


----------



## Stefan72 (7. August 2009)

Gestern, auf dem Weg von Mittenwald zur FalkenhÃ¼tte bin ich bei Heidi und dem Alm-Ãhi vorbeigefahren â seht selbst   :


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Gestern, auf dem Weg von Mittenwald zur FalkenhÃ¼tte bin ich bei Heidi und dem Alm-Ãhi vorbeigefahren â seht selbst



Geht nicht der lebt in der Schweiz  achja [klugscheissmodusan] der heisst Alp Ãhi [/klugscheissmodusaus]


schÃ¶ne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (7. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geht nicht der lebt in der Schweiz  achja [klugscheissmodusan] der heisst Alp Öhi [/klugscheissmodusaus]
> 
> 
> schöne Bilder



Ach ja - stimmt. Heidi ist ja Schweizerin . Falls Du Heidi triffst kann Du ihr ja unbekannterweise Grüße von mir ausrichten.

Ich hatte extra gegoogelt Alpöhi oder Alm - Öhi (erster Roman) ist richtig


----------



## BloKKer (7. August 2009)

@stefan72: Hammer Bilder! Respekt 

Da kann man natürlich nur schwer mithalten. 
Hier ein Bild von meiner Tour heute (irgendwo zwischen Dachau und Freising)


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Ach ja - stimmt. Heidi ist ja Schweizerin . Falls Du Heidi triffst kann Du ihr ja unbekannterweise Grüße von mir ausrichten.



Mach ich 



Stefan72 schrieb:


> Ich hatte extra gegoogelt Alpöhi oder Alm - Öhi (erster Roman) ist richtig



Pah du kannst mir doch nicht so in die Parade fahren


----------



## Duke_01 (7. August 2009)

Nette Bilder


----------



## Organspänder (7. August 2009)

@ Steffan72

sehr schöne Bilder und das Wetter wunderbar

Brauche dringend Urlaub will auch da hin


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Wohnen auch in den bergen, gleich am jenner. Gotzenalm ist meine hausrunde. Aber hier noch mal karwendelrunde leider bisschen hell*



Des schönste was es gibt auf der Welt.... Mit Tandem so ne Tour zu fahren stell ich mir auch heiß vor! 
Ich genieße die Sonne und ne halbe Bier und meine Frau strampelt, Super sache um wieder auf Normal Figur zu kommen, nach der Geburt unserer Tochter im September!


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. August 2009)

@andreas hecht

Vielen Dank für den Denkanstoß (das es eben doch geht)  und die Unterstützung bei den technischen Details.

Erstes Fritzz mit Rohloff 






nach der ersten RICHTIGEN Probefahrt gestern bin ich vom Rohloff`en kompl. überzeugt.


----------



## Andreas Hecht (8. August 2009)

Hallo Tom

Sieht super aus und es ging bei dir ja recht schnell.Was haste denn für eine Sattelstütze dran?Und bist du von der genauso Überzeugt von der Sattelstütze wie von der Rohloff?Noch eine Frage wie bekommt man die Fotos so groß in das Forum hier?

Gruß dreas


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. August 2009)

So 






Ist die Maveric Speedball ......hat zwar seitliches Spiel (schonaus der Verpackung) aber das merkt man beim fahren echt nicht.

Funktion 1A Wartung wie Federgabel ....nach der Fahrt sauber machen und etwas gutes Sprühöl unter die Überwurfmutter.....fertig.
Fahre die jetzt schon 1 Jahr und keine Mängel.

Bei der KS sieht das meistens anders aus. Kannst hier nachlesen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245164


----------



## Duke_01 (8. August 2009)

Hallo,
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Sommertour "Rund um das Soierngebirge"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## datoni (8. August 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @andreas hecht
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Denkanstoß (das es eben doch geht)  und die Unterstützung bei den technischen Details.
> 
> ...



Sag wie ist den das mit dem ausbau vom hinterrad und den schaltzügen mit der rohloffnabe, geht das genauso einfach wie mit nem schaltwerk


----------



## mamue (8. August 2009)

Ich habe heute mal eine Krankmeldung zu verzeichnen. Nachdem ich heute früh mit einem Kollegen um 9:45 losgefahren bin hat es mich nur ca. 6 km später schon zerlegt. Nach einem eigentlich kleinen Hügel bin ich mit dem Vorderrad falsch aufgekommen. Der genaue Unfallablauf ist mir eher unbekannt, also wie ich nun hingefallen bin. Fakt ist allerdings das ich ca. drei bis vier meter auf einem groben Schotterweg auf meiner linken seite geschlittert bin. Auf dem Knie gab es etwas rote soße, ansinst ist wirklich die komplette linke Seite vom Becken bis zur Schulter aufgeschlagen. Den Arm hat's auch gut mitgenommen. Als ich das Fahrrad wieder aus dem Gebüsch geholt hatte, war der Lenker inkl. Vorbau um etwa 45° nach rechts verrutscht. Ob dem Bike was fehlt, weiss ich noch nicht. Das werde ich mir die nächsten Tage genauer anschauen.

anbei mal zwei Bilder zum "anklicken", die leider etwas verwackelt sind. Das Ausmaß ist allerdings zu erkennen. Nun ist erstmal ein paar Tage nichts mit Biken. Gerade jetzt wo ich Urlaub habe - grummel.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/8/1/3/4/_/large/DSC01054.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/8/1/3/4/_/large/DSC01055.JPG


----------



## FWck (8. August 2009)

Ohh, *******, mein Beileid  Und gute Besserung wünsch ich dir! Zum Glück ist immerhin nichts gebrochen, oder?


----------



## Ryo (8. August 2009)

Ohje  Dann wünsch ich dir auchmal gute Besserung Und schön wieder aufs Rad steigen!

Hätte was abzugeben:




Größe: 20"
Laufleistung: ca 1500 km
Nagelneue Kette und vor ner Woche den neuen HR aufzogen.
Änderungen zur Serie:
- Syntace P6 Carbon Cube Edition
- Fizik Tundra Carbon Sattel+Fizik ICS Tasche
- Rot-Weiße Cube RFR Barends
Paar Steinschläge im Lack gibts, lassen sich einfach nicht vermeiden.
Abzugeben gegen Ende August! (Nur in gute Hände)
Bei Interesse ne PN.


----------



## mamue (8. August 2009)

Danke. Nein, gebrochen ist gott sei dank nichts. Das heute hat mir auch wieder mal gezeigt, warum ich mit Helm und Handschuhen fahre.

Hatte gerade noch Tante Edit am Telefon: wieso verkaufst du denn ein so wunderschönes Fahrrad?


----------



## acid-driver (8. August 2009)

oh, wie kommts ryo?


----------



## Ryo (8. August 2009)

Hab ein super Angebot für ein Stereo The One XO, das ich Ende August haben könnte.


----------



## Stefan72 (8. August 2009)

@Duke 01

Sehr schöne Bilder! 

Nächste Woche möchte ich auch wieder radeln, wahrscheinlich die Wettersteinrunde bei Garmisch.  - So ein Alpenurlaub ist was Feines  . 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## jmr-biking (8. August 2009)

So, die neue Bike und Mountainbike habe ich mal durchgeblättert.
Das erwartet uns bei Cube 2010:

Hier mal ein paar Pics vom neuen Reaction, Stereo und Hanzz(!!):

Cube Reaction GTC:












Cube Stereo HPC:
















Der neue Freerider von Cube Hanzz:





Mehr Infos gibts in den neuen MTB-Zeitschriften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshox12 (8. August 2009)

Kann das sein das auf  den Bildern die Farbe nicht so gut rüber kommt.
Weil so sieht das Stereo ziemlich grässlich aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. August 2009)

In der Bike und in der Mountainbike ist das Dekor bei allen Bikes ein grelles Grün. Nur zwei Bilder von dem gelben Stereo fallen etwas aus dem Rahmen. 
Reaction und Stereo gibts dann in Carbon und Alu.


----------



## flyingstereo (8. August 2009)

Das komisch neonfarbene Stereo ist aber mM nach ein Alu.
Züge sind außenverlegt und nicht wie beim HPC darunter innen.

Bin mal gespannt was da noch für Farben kommen...


----------



## acid-driver (8. August 2009)

nur, dass man auf dem detailbild ganz klar die gewebestruktur erkennt :/


----------



## jmr-biking (8. August 2009)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Das komisch neonfarbene Stereo ist aber mM nach ein Alu.
> Züge sind außenverlegt und nicht wie beim HPC darunter innen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was da noch für Farben kommen...



Das Stereo wird es ja auch weiterhin in Alu geben. Die beiden Bilder habe ich im Internet gefunden.


----------



## RabbitGti (8. August 2009)

Hallo

mein ca 4 Wochen altes Cube LTD Race 2009 nicht mehr ganz Original 
Vorbau, Lenker, und Griffe sind anders
Bislang bin ich mit dem Bike richtig zufrieden 













Ryo schrieb:


>


 
Richtig schickes Bike !!
kann mir einer sagen was das für ein Ständer ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (8. August 2009)

Da sah der Proto aber noch anders aus????





Das sieht irgendwie nach zugekauft aus......





@ Da toni

Schaltzüge null Problem durch externe Schaltbox.

Nabe rausbringen ist schon etwas mit Arbeit verbunden....geht aber.
und wird im Winter noch verbessert.


----------



## Ryo (8. August 2009)

Schick ja, aber muss weichen

Das isn 15Euro Lowbudget Ständer den´s bei meinem Händler mal gab. Kann das Ding eigentlich ned sonderlich empfehlen, das Bike steht sehr wacklig.


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. August 2009)

mamue schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal eine Krankmeldung zu verzeichnen. Nachdem ich heute früh mit einem Kollegen um 9:45 losgefahren bin hat es mich nur ca. 6 km später schon zerlegt. Nach einem eigentlich kleinen Hügel bin ich mit dem Vorderrad falsch aufgekommen. Der genaue Unfallablauf ist mir eher unbekannt, also wie ich nun hingefallen bin. Fakt ist allerdings das ich ca. drei bis vier meter auf einem groben Schotterweg auf meiner linken seite geschlittert bin. Auf dem Knie gab es etwas rote soße, ansinst ist wirklich die komplette linke Seite vom Becken bis zur Schulter aufgeschlagen. Den Arm hat's auch gut mitgenommen. Als ich das Fahrrad wieder aus dem Gebüsch geholt hatte, war der Lenker inkl. Vorbau um etwa 45° nach rechts verrutscht. Ob dem Bike was fehlt, weiss ich noch nicht. Das werde ich mir die nächsten Tage genauer anschauen.
> 
> anbei mal zwei Bilder zum "anklicken", die leider etwas verwackelt sind. Das Ausmaß ist allerdings zu erkennen. Nun ist erstmal ein paar Tage nichts mit Biken. Gerade jetzt wo ich Urlaub habe - grummel.
> 
> ...




Gute Besserung, du siehst ja schlimmer aus als ich nach meinem Chrash....


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. August 2009)

Die neuen Modellen find ich noch stark gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ändert sich bestimmt noch. Das aktuelle Stereo zum Beispiel fand ich anfangs auch nich so doll, mittlerweile aber besser wie die Vorjahresmodelle 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## FWck (8. August 2009)

Gewöhnungsbedürftig ja, aber mir gefallen die Modelle richtig gut  
Aber ich geb zu, die Farben gefallen bestimmt nicht jedem


----------



## ssirius (8. August 2009)

Das sind doch noch nicht die Serienfarben.


----------



## Organspänder (8. August 2009)

@mamue Gute Besserung auch von mir und das du schnell wieder aufs Bike kommst

@all Also das mattschwarze Streeo HPC würde mir schon gefallen
      und dann diese Ausstattung seh ich da richtig komplett XTR

Ich benutze für Wartungsarbeiten immer diesen kleinen Montageständer


----------



## barbarissima (8. August 2009)

Ein Cube in den Bergen, dass ist doch immer wieder ein Bild, dass einen ganz unruhig werden lässt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Fotos der letzten Tag sind spitzenmäßig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@mamue*
Das sieht ja sehr übel aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hoffentlich heilt das alles schnell wieder, damit du den Sommer noch eine Weile genießen kannst


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2009)

Der CubeFreerider könnte mir dochglatt gefallen  muss mal mit meinem Chef über einen Bonus im nächsten Jahr reden


----------



## beuze1 (8. August 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Ich benutze für Wartungsarbeiten immer diesen kleinen Montageständer



mach doch mal Licht an in der Werkstatt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (9. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nur, dass man auf dem detailbild ganz klar die gewebestruktur erkennt :/



Das gelbe ist die Aluvariante und das schwarze das Carbon. Meint zumindest ein Mitarbeiter von Cube....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413453
Auch ganz interessant, was er zu den Designs schreibt. Ich bin mal gespannt und freu mich schon. Die Farben der letzten Jahre waren immer recht hammer find ich.


----------



## pinocchi0 (9. August 2009)

hi, ich hätte da mal 2 fragen.

erstens, kennt wer diesen vorbau, hat ihn vielleicht auch schon selbst benutzt?

http://www.bike24.net/p16911.html

wie ist der in der verarbeitung bzw wie arbeiten die hülsen? ist der festgenug oder kommt es zum verrutschen/knacken/was auch immer ?

und was sind so eure einstellungen des grades im vorbau? ich mag eher die etwas aufrechtere sitzposition und dachte da von 6° auf 12-17° zu erhöhen in verbindung mit einem holzfeller wc lenker. bzw dachte ich an maximal 75mm vielleicht 90er länge.

bike ist das ltd race 22", hab schritlänge von 97cm und 192cm groß. ich weiß probieren geht über studieren, nur wollte ich mir nicht alles quer beet mal durchbestellen 

ps: hat jemand infos aus einer zeitung oder sowas, ob sie die kommenden ltd modelle verändern werden? anderer rahmen oder ausstattung?


----------



## unocz (9. August 2009)




----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2009)

ist halt ein specialized vorbau mit hülsen zum ändern der gradzahl...

was willst du denn noch darüber wissen?


----------



## pinocchi0 (9. August 2009)

naja wie genau der steckmechanismus funktioniert, werden die hülsen an der gabel oder am lenker gesteckt ect. kann mir da im moment nichts zusammenreimen und wenn es gesteckt wird, wie fest ist die ganze sache?


----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2009)

offensichtlich am gabelschaft. 

sieht für mich eher nach einer notlösung aus.

kurzer vorbau und hoher lenker reichen in der regel völlig aus.


----------



## pinocchi0 (9. August 2009)

ja, aber ich suche schon einen mit 12 oder 17° obwohl 17 vielleicht schon zu steil sein könnten.

mal sehen, ambesten schau ich mir das irgendwo mal persöhnlich an.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. August 2009)

Na das ist ja mal eine Zusammenstellung. Vorbau mit 17 Grad Steigung und dann noch einen Holzfeller WC Lenker auf einem LTD. Dann sitz man ja fast so aufrecht wie auf einem Hollandrad. 
Jeder so wie er es mag. Gut für den Rücken ist es ja.


----------



## pinocchi0 (9. August 2009)

ist das wirklich so extrem ? hab ja nur den normalenvorbau mit lenker testenkönnen, dachte 17° wären da nicht sehr viel.

ambesten ich teste erstmal nur lenker und dann mal schaun. 

;x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (9. August 2009)

Das Cube Hanzz sieht wirklich etwas unstimmig aus, wie schon tausendmal bei anderen Herstellern gesehen, Eigentändigkeit? (ber vllt sind ja die Details cubistisch, sieht man ja nicht sorecht  )
Bleiben nächstes Modelljahr die Ti-Ht. noch im Programm? 

Nachher gehts auch endlich mal wieder Biken. Nachdem bei einem einschlägigen Festival mein Fuß+Knöchel+Schienbein mehr als gedacht abbekommen hat . Wird auch mal Zeit. Heut Mittag bei HB warens besimmt 10 Grad weniger als hier. *schwitz* Einfach unnormal warm...


----------



## Organspänder (9. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mach doch mal Licht an in der Werkstatt..


Sorry hab den Lichtschalter nicht gefunden
Aber heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ist mir ein Licht aufgegangen



schönen Restsonntag euch allen


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. August 2009)

@ stefan72, cool, ich war am freitag auf der falkenhütte, leider ohne bike. bin auch vom johannestal raufgegangen und an den almen vorbei, wo seid ihr runter ?? den steig runter in die eng oder die langweilige als "mtb-strecke" ausgeschilderte forststraßenvariante zurück ???

nächstes mal nehm ichs bike mit, karwendel hat sich recht bikefreundlich erwiesen (bis auf das teils lose bruchige gestein in den trails)


----------



## Groudon (9. August 2009)

haben heute in Chemnitz auch 3 Stereos gesehen ^^

ein grünes 2008er Stereo gegen Abend am Totenstein, ein Stereo 2009 R1 Mag an der Waldkneipe am Rabensteiner Wald und ein 2. grünes 2008er Stereo an der Kneipe ^^ geile Bikes


----------



## Icetiger212 (9. August 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Sorry hab den Lichtschalter nicht gefunden
> Aber heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ist mir ein Licht aufgegangen
> 
> 
> ...



was machst beruflich das du So arbeiten musst?


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ist das wirklich so extrem ? hab ja nur den normalenvorbau mit lenker testenkönnen, dachte 17° wären da nicht sehr viel.
> 
> ambesten ich teste erstmal nur lenker und dann mal schaun.
> 
> ;x


 
Syntace vario , wenn du dir unschlüssig bist  da kannst du alles Verstellen und das auch easy auf der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Das Cube Hanzz sieht wirklich etwas unstimmig aus, wie schon tausendmal bei anderen Herstellern gesehen, Eigentändigkeit? (ber vllt sind ja die Details cubistisch, sieht man ja nicht sorecht  )
> Bleiben nächstes Modelljahr die Ti-Ht. noch im Programm?
> 
> Nachher gehts auch endlich mal wieder Biken. Nachdem bei einem einschlägigen Festival mein Fuß+Knöchel+Schienbein mehr als gedacht abbekommen hat . Wird auch mal Zeit. Heut Mittag bei HB warens besimmt 10 Grad weniger als hier. *schwitz* Einfach unnormal warm...



hanzz kônnt mir schon gefallen  freue mich schon auf die Eurobike


----------



## wildkater (9. August 2009)




----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2009)

Auf dem Weg ins Tannheimer Tal


----------



## unocz (10. August 2009)

so hier nun mein ganzer stolz seit heute. gerade vom laden abgeholt... alles orginal also noch nix ändern lassen bis auf die kassette. die billige gegen eine xt ausgetauscht


----------



## FWck (10. August 2009)

Tolles Bike!  Glückwunsch!
Das Reaction ist ja auch in der Mountainbike 7/09 als Kauftipp getestet, also wirst du sicher nichts verkehrt gemacht haben 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## lolo-bike (10. August 2009)

schönes bike, allerdings solltest du dich mal um die steckdose, die da halb aus der wand hängt, kümmern


----------



## derAndre (10. August 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> schönes bike, allerdings solltest du dich mal um die steckdose, die da halb aus der wand hängt, kümmern



Vor allem wenn das ein Kinderzimmer ist oder sich Kinder dort aufhalten, wie man aus der Wandbemalung schließen könnte.


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. August 2009)

*schon mit der neuen Formula RX...*


----------



## datoni (10. August 2009)

und wie ist sie die RX???


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg ins Tannheimer Tal


 
Das scheint aber ein sehr entspannte Tour gewesen zu sein  Bist ja gar nicht verschwitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (10. August 2009)

Wer schiebt, der schwitzt nicht *duck*


----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2009)

Alles ne Frage der Kondition


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2009)

Pah, warte wenn ich erst meinen Bauch abschnalle fliege ich die Berge hoch  dann müssen sich selbst Beuze und Barbarissima warm anziehen


----------



## Celsius (10. August 2009)

Neulich in Ischgl. An diesem Tag wurden die Höhenmeter ausschliesslich mit dem Lift gemacht - deshalb durfte auch der Fotorucksack mit.

*Flimsattel *






*Kuhwiese*
*



*


*Grenze*
*



*


*Richtung Greitspitze*
*



*


*Aus dem Lift*
*



*


*Velill-Trail 1*
*



*


*Velill-Trail 2*






*Velill-Trail 3*






*Velill-Trail 4*






*Velill-Trail 5*


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. August 2009)

*schöne bilder  , da bekomme ich ja fernweh...*


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2009)

Ich möchte auch mal wider in die Berge


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. August 2009)

velil trail is geil zum boosten, sind wir auch voll runtergebrannt
aber einmal am tag per bike hochfahrn muss sein !! abends sind wir auch noch paar mal geliftet, aber nur liften is doch kacke ...


----------



## Ryo (10. August 2009)

Gabelt ihr michauf?^^ Die einzigen Berge die ich momentan sehe sind die Verfassungsrechtspapierberge auf meinem Schreibtisch  Scheiß Klausurenphase


----------



## RabbitGti (10. August 2009)

unocz schrieb:


>


 
welcher Sigma Bike Computer ist das ??

geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Celsius (10. August 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> velil trail is geil zum boosten, sind wir auch voll runtergebrannt
> aber einmal am tag per bike hochfahrn muss sein !! abends sind wir auch noch paar mal geliftet, aber nur liften is doch kacke ...


 
An dem Tag musste das sein. Am Tag vorher sind wir hoch zum Kops-Stausee, dann runter nach Partenen und dann die komplette Silvretta-Hochalpenstrasse hoch bis zur Bielerhöhe (Silvretta-Stausee). Dann darf man mit 38 auch mal einen Tag nur liften ;-)


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. August 2009)

das ist keine ausrede !!! war letztes jahr 4 tage in ischgl
am ersten nachmittag heidelberger hütte per bike rauf, tags danach berg hochgehen und oben als belohnung schön klettersteig gehen, am abend noch 2 mal mit lift fahrn. 3 tag ebenfalls  strassenpass-tour, mit kopsstausee und bielerhöhe (im nebel), abends 1 mal liften und danach haibike-park und später schwimmbad
4. tag nochmal nen saugeilen langen klettersteig, anschließend heimfahrt ...


----------



## beuze1 (10. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das scheint aber ein sehr entspannte Tour gewesen zu sein  Bist ja gar nicht verschwitzt




kann ich von meiner am Sonntag nicht grad sagen...
nachdem es die ganze Nacht geregnet hat, bin ich erst um 11 los und musste das dann in der Mittags-Schwüle büßen..


*die Strecke..der Vorallgäu-8er




Durch diese hohle Gasse muss er kommen




Irischer Friedhof bei Eglofs











Die Grabeinfassung trägt die Inschrift: Edith Daughter of Henry and Elisabeth Hutton of Dublin died Oktober 27. 1868 Aged 19." 

nur 19 geworden..




was sich aber schon angekündigt hat-ich bin heute zu langsam...




Schloss Syrgenstein




mal fein geschottert




mal grob...




Pause-ich fühle mich wie meine Beine aussehen...schlecht..




zu wenig getrunken.




brauche noch ne Pause .(aus der Schnecke ist wohl ein Auto geworden)




die Spinnen-die Allgäuer




Badwirtschaft Malleichen..Trinken




Brunnen bei Wangen-hilft bis zur Eisdiele




mein Brunnen vor dem Haus..




Gerettet..




na ja
102km 1665hm  6Std.




nach den Muskelkrämpfen beim Abendessen und heute Nacht im Bett
hab ich mich jetzt wieder erstaunlich gut erholt..
Fazit: schöne Tour aber zu wenig getrunken u gegessen
dadurch knapp am Hungerast vorbei..*


*@ mzaskar*


> dann müssen sich selbst Beuze und Barbarissima warm anziehen



*das wär Deine Chance gewesen..*

*vorbei !!!*


----------



## Celsius (10. August 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> das ist keine ausrede !!! war letztes jahr 4 tage in ischgl
> am ersten nachmittag heidelberger hütte per bike rauf ...


 
Heidelberger Hütte ist doch nur ne Spazierfahrt. Da ist nur das erste Stück bis zur Mittelstation und zwei kurze Steigungen bis zur Bodenalpe etwas anstrengend. Soll ja auch Spass machen das Ganze. Wir waren auch nicht nur 4 Tage da sondern 10 Tage.


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. August 2009)

ja stimmt, aber wir hatten nach der ankunft nur den nachmittag für die heidelberger, und danach sind wir auch noch rechts rauf so ne skipiste hochgeschoben  (wahnsinnig anstrengend^^) und dann rüber zur bergstation vom lift und runter.

bei 10 tagen aufenthalt is ein tag lift fahrn ok !! aber die trails werden doch dann langweilig oder ?


----------



## unocz (10. August 2009)

RabbitGti schrieb:


> welcher Sigma Bike Computer ist das ??
> 
> geiles Bike




thx, das ist der bc 2006 rocky moutain edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pah, warte wenn ich erst meinen Bauch abschnalle fliege ich die Berge hoch  dann müssen sich selbst Beuze und Barbarissima warm anziehen


 
Und wer als Letzter oben ist, muss einen ausgeben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Celsius schrieb:


> Neulich in Ischgl. An diesem Tag wurden die Höhenmeter ausschliesslich mit dem Lift gemacht - deshalb durfte auch der Fotorucksack mit.


 
Das sind ja so schöne Bilder  Ich sabbere hier fast auf die Tastatur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal wider in die Berge


 
Das sagt der, der die Berge direkt vor der Nase hat. Ich bin sprachlos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ryo schrieb:


> Gabelt ihr michauf?^^ Die einzigen Berge die ich momentan sehe sind die Verfassungsrechtspapierberge auf meinem Schreibtisch  Scheiß Klausurenphase


 
Mein alter Professor hat immer gesagt:" Auch Berufswahl ist eine Frage der Intelligenz!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich schicke dir eine Ansichtskarte von meiner nächsten Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






beuze1 schrieb:


> kann ich von meiner am Sonntag nicht grad sagen...
> nachdem es die ganze Nacht geregnet hat, bin ich erst um 11 los und musste das dann in der Mittags-Schwüle büßen..


 
Das nächste Mal, wenn du ein paar Tage nichts postest, dann sollten wir dir vielleicht einen Suchtrupp hinterher schicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hast aber klasse Bilder gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *@ mzaskar*
> 
> 
> *das wär Deine Chance gewesen..*
> ...


 
Pah ich rolle das Feld von hinten auf


----------



## R1Knochi (10. August 2009)

Gestern beim Händler geholt und morgen (wenn es nicht mehr in strömen regnet) gehts los!!!


----------



## acid-driver (10. August 2009)

huch, ich dachte am ltd cc wäre alles xt?


----------



## Rock shox 1 (10. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> huch, ich dachte am ltd cc wäre alles xt?




des ist auch kein ltd cc, ist ein ltd cc rahmen mit der ausstattung von nem acid, quasi ein midseason bike

Bilder kommen demnächst wieder von da Alpentour 

ciao Alex


----------



## jmr-biking (10. August 2009)

Finde den weißen Rahmen den LTD CC ganz schön. Aber ein 2009er Modell ist es wohl nicht. Jedenfalls kann ich es auf der Homepage von Cube nicht finden.


----------



## Rock shox 1 (10. August 2009)

doch is ein 2009 Rahmen, die CC sind immer die Messemodelle und die sind nicht auf der Homepage.


----------



## rave86 (10. August 2009)

wirklich schöne bilder hier =)

habe mit meinem schon das erste problem. hinterrad steht nicht mittig und schleift bei schneller kurvenfahrt etwas am rahmen. morgen gehts zum händler, der solls richten. ist ja auch erst eine woche alt


----------



## R1Knochi (10. August 2009)

Rock shox 1 schrieb:


> des ist auch kein ltd cc, ist ein ltd cc rahmen mit der ausstattung von nem acid, quasi ein midseason bike


 
so ist es, außer die Gabel (Tora) ,das Schaltwerk (XT) und die Naben ist alles wie am Acid..nur war es trotzdem günstiger als ein Acid............dem Sommerschlussverkauf sei dank


----------



## acid-driver (10. August 2009)

die cc's sind nie auf der homepage 

ams cc und ltd cc sind in 09 weiß, von daher stimmt das wohl 

edit: zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joergenson (10. August 2009)

Zum Thema Ischgl hätte ich auch noch was anzubieten.

Ischgl 




TAC-Partnerin




Steinhaus am Idjoch




Idjoch




Greitspitze




Fimberpass




Dies sind Bildauszüge aus einer 5-Tagestour von St.-Anton nach Poschiavo zur
Vorbereitung auf die TAC. Ischgl-Idjoch-Heidelberger Hütte-Fimberpass-Scoul.
Damit noch ein Cube auftaucht ist hier noch mein "altes" BCR Twilite - der Rahmen
staubt momentan im Keller ein.




Servus und Ride on


----------



## Dämon__ (10. August 2009)

Wenn die weiter so hübsch soll aussehen verpasse ihr mal einen Helm.


----------



## acid-driver (10. August 2009)

ist bestimmt im rucksack


----------



## joergenson (10. August 2009)

So ist es - da es 1500hm stetig berauf ging, ist dieser - wie schon richtig bemerkt - im Rucksack


----------



## Ryo (10. August 2009)

Wie alt?


----------



## RabbitGti (11. August 2009)

LTD Race mit Croozer


----------



## Cheres (11. August 2009)

Rock shox 1 schrieb:
			
		

> des ist auch kein ltd cc, ist ein ltd cc rahmen mit der ausstattung von nem acid, quasi ein midseason bike
> 
> Bilder kommen demnächst wieder von da Alpentour
> 
> ciao Alex



Nen Acid mit ner Tora? Is da ned normal ne Dart 3 verbaut? .. 

Edit: Ah, okay, wurde wohl schon geklärt..


----------



## acid-driver (11. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Wie alt?



interessiert mich auch


----------



## Jean_Luc1701d (11. August 2009)

Bei den Midseason Bikes wird wohl alles verbaut was im Lager bei Cube noch so rumliegt.
Find das irgendwie net so besonders, hat so einen verramsch Character -  die sollten ihre Modelle (mit den jeweiligen Bezeichnungen) immer mit dem Standardumfang verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (11. August 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> und wie ist sie die RX???


 
*weiß ich leider nicht, bins nicht gefahren. Soll die abgspeckte version der R1 sein...*


----------



## erb (11. August 2009)

schönes bild rabbi


----------



## R1Knochi (11. August 2009)

schöne Abendrunde um Erfurt.....


----------



## Celsius (11. August 2009)

joergenson schrieb:


> So ist es - da es 1500hm stetig berauf ging, ist dieser - wie schon richtig bemerkt - im Rucksack


 
... und für die 1500hm hat man nur ca. 10km Strecke zur Verfügung. Wer da komplett hoch fährt ohne zu schieben - Chapeau. Die Strecke ist wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche auch gleichzeitig die 2. Etappe vom Ironbike.


----------



## crush-er (11. August 2009)

R1Knochi schrieb:


> schöne Abendrunde um Erfurt.....



...na das kenne ich doch! Schöner Würfel auf schönem Petersberg. Meld dich doch mal per pm. Für ne Abendrunde bin ich immer zu haben. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. August 2009)

*...die Elite beim Baden*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...die Elite beim Baden*


Hast Du den Ständer auf Deinen Touren im Rucksack oder ist das der Grenzbach Deines Grundstückes  ?


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. August 2009)

*ja so ist das, gleich hinterm haus gehts zum baden...*


----------



## oneoone (12. August 2009)

Hier ein Bild von meinem AMS CC Custom, aber lange noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. August 2009)

oneoone schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von meinem AMS CC Custom, aber lange noch nicht fertig.



Wird der Trittfrequenzsensor mit Kabel verlegt oder geht das auch über Funk?


----------



## oneoone (12. August 2009)

Das ist der Speedsensor vom CS600. Ich habe ihn hinten angebracht. Der hat die neue Polar WIND Technologie. Tritt wäre dann auch Funk.


----------



## datoni (12. August 2009)

Heut war ich mal den regen der letzten tage ausnutzen


----------



## datoni (12. August 2009)

Heut war ich mal den regen der letzten tage ausnutzen


----------



## ibinsnur (12. August 2009)

an meinem dämlichen grinsen erkennt man - mir hats heute gefallen; am pfitscherjoch


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. August 2009)

*mei pfitscherjoch schön...*


----------



## ibinsnur (12. August 2009)

geil, ein tandem wär mein traum auch. wo seid ihr rauf/runtergefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Celsius (12. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei pfitscherjoch schön...*


 
Feines Rad, sieht man nicht jeden Tag so ein vollgefedertes MTB-Tandem. Gibt's das auch von Cube ;-) ?

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch dazu: Wenn ich mich die Berge hochquäle dann brauche ich meine persönliche Trittfrequenz und habe damit mein eigenes Tempo, egal wie schnell die vor mir oder hinter mir (ist ja eh fast nie einer ;-) sind. Wie sieht das denn beim Tandem aus wenn man sich auf die Trittfrequenz des Mitfahrers einstellen muss?

Celsius


----------



## ibinsnur (12. August 2009)

da muss man schon ein eingespieltes team sein - es gibt allerdings eine firma, die ein zusätzliches getriebe anbietet - allerdings sehr aufwändig - damit können beide unterschiedliche frequenzen fahren.


----------



## DeejayOne (12. August 2009)

unocz schrieb:


> so hier nun mein ganzer stolz seit heute. gerade vom laden abgeholt... alles orginal also noch nix ändern lassen bis auf die kassette. die billige gegen eine xt ausgetauscht


 
Schönes Ding - da brauchst Du eigentlich nichts mehr dran ändern; allerdings tät ich bei Gelegenheit diese Reifen im Skunk_Style runter....

Gruss,

DJ


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. August 2009)

jetzt wo ich das rote reaction so sehe....

sollte ich an nem reaction mit syntace vorbau lieber nen 25.4mm syntace dh lenker nehmen oder mein favorisierten holzfeller 50mm + 60mm tuvani vorbau?

jemand da mal was getestet oder erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. August 2009)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> geil, ein tandem wär mein traum auch. wo seid ihr rauf/runtergefahren?


 
*da sind wir tegernsee-gardasee gefahren, also vom stausee hoch.*
*Trittfrequenz ist so eine sache, da gibt es schon mal streit*
*Die reifen sind runter und durch nobby nic getauscht*


----------



## unocz (13. August 2009)

so, kürzerer vorbau und felgen haben jeweils ein paar aufkleber verloren. kroko gefällts


----------



## Ryo (13. August 2009)

Wie wärs noch mit Klicks? Ich find diese Fasten Alu Pedale immer so gräuslich^^


----------



## unocz (13. August 2009)

ja auf jeden fall, sind aber diesen monat nicht mehr drinn


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. August 2009)

*...sehr schönes bike*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (13. August 2009)

...das milky ..... ))


----------



## lolo-bike (13. August 2009)

wenn man die ganzen bunten bikes sieht, wird dann langsam das schwarze wieder zur rarität


----------



## tzwenenen (13. August 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> wenn man die ganzen bunten bikes sieht, wird dann langsam das schwarze wieder zur rarität



und noch ein Buntes


----------



## derAndre (13. August 2009)

tzwenenen schrieb:


> und noch ein Buntes



Ach ich mag das Stereo in weiß, auch wenn ich ein schwarzes hab. Das sieht schon ziemlich geil aus!


----------



## EagleEye (13. August 2009)

Ich find die ganze Reihe Stereo, Sting, Fritzz sehen geil aus
Egal in welcher Farbe


----------



## datoni (13. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Ich find die ganze Reihe Stereo, Sting, Fritzz sehen geil aus
> Egal in welcher Farbe



vor allem mag ich die dämpferaufhängung-technisch wie optisch, einzig dreckoptimal  is halt ned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (13. August 2009)

*...ich will auch ein stereo*


----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2009)

es sind irgendwie noch garkeine weißen ams125 aufgetaucht. ist die lackierung dermaßen schlecht geworden?


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. August 2009)

*was soll den diese ungedult...*


----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2009)

ungeduld?

das ding ist schon ein jahr überfällig...


----------



## wildkater (13. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...ich will auch ein stereo*


hier:





(zur Abwechslung wieder mal ein schwarzes)


----------



## Fabian93 (13. August 2009)

Mal etwas "kleineres"

Der aktuelle Stand,Kurbel und Schaltung+trigger werden noch getauscht.


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. August 2009)

nee das weiß wurde geändert in ein anderes weiß, da das andre nicht lieferbar war. nur schaut da sjetzt dermaßen schlecht aus, dass es keiner haben möchte 

soviel zum thema ams


----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2009)

sehr gut


----------



## barbarissima (14. August 2009)

*Ich wollte euch von meiner Tour ins Sauerland so richtig tolle Bilder mit hohem Neidfaktor mitbringen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*Na ja, und dann hat es nach den ersten Kilometern zu regenen angefangen, mal strömend, mal nieselnd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und da sieht man dann nicht mehr viel von den schönen bewaldeten Hügeln. Das ganze tolle Panorama verschwindet in den Wolken und das hier bleibt übrig:*

*



*


*Die hier sehen selbst bei Regen noch hübsch aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*

*


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. August 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...das milky ..... ))



Wenns das LTD Team in dem grün gegeben hätt, hätt ich es auch genommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. August 2009)

Wir waren ebenfalls 3 Tage im Sauerland in Willingen. Gestern Abend erst nach Hause gekommen. 
Wetter war wirklich nicht so doll. Deshalb habe ich auch kaum Panoramafotos machen können.
Trotzdem haben wir drei schöne Touren rund um Willingen und Winterberg gemacht. Wir sind die Touren aus der Zeitschift bike 2/2009 nachgefahren. Absolut top, trotz schlechtem Wetter.

Übungsparcour in Willingen:








Kahle Pön Tour am ersten Tag:





große Hochheide-Tour:









Highlight der Tour war die abschließende Abfahrt über die Freeridestrecke vom Ettelsberg ins Tal. Bei strömenden Regen schon ne Herausforderung.  Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. 
Wenn der Herbst besser wird als der Sommer geht`s nochmal dort hin.

Mehr Fotos gibt es in ein paar Tagen auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## the me (14. August 2009)

So, nachdem nun endlich die letzten Teile wie Innenlager, Sattelklemme, Lenker, Bremsen, Aheadkappe usw. eingetroffen sind, darf ich mein Fritzz in vorerst endgültiger Version hier auch mal posten:





















mehr Bilder gibts im Fotoalbum


----------



## .tom. (14. August 2009)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Wenns das LTD Team in dem grün gegeben hätt, hätt ich es auch genommen!



Gibts doch


----------



## EagleEye (14. August 2009)

Der Rahmen ist fast ein Grund für mich ein neuen Rahmen für mein LTD zu holen


----------



## Friecke (14. August 2009)

Hallo Würfel Gemeinde,

nachdem ich hier nun schon seit einiger Zeit mitlese, und meine Frau und ich unsere neuen Würfel nun auch schon über 6 Wochen haben, wird es nun Zeit, sie mal der Öffentlichkeit vorzustellen. 

Meins ist das weisse AMS 125 R1 Mag und meine bessere Hälfte reitet auf dem schwarzen LTD Team. Soweit sind wir mit den Rädern wirklich super zufrieden. Kein Vergleich zu meinem 10 Jahre alten Rotwild, oder der bleischweren Baumarktschüssel von meiner Frau. 

Jetzt muß nur noch die Kondition besser werden, und dann werden wir uns auch mal in die Alpen wagen. Bin schon mächtig gespannt.

So, hier nun die Bilder. Ich hoffe es sind nicht zuviele, aber es ist ja ein Bilderfred ;-)























Als dann, immer die Gummiseite unten lassen!


----------



## Kotoko (14. August 2009)

Hach dann schließ ich mich mal hier an und zeig euch mein derzeitiges Projekt - steckt aber noch im Aufbau. 

Handelt sich um ein 08er Stereo das als Enduro aufgebaut wird. Zu ändern ist noch die Sattelstütze (wird ´ne Syntace P6 Carbon) und vor allem die Bremsanlage (wird ´ne Avid Elixr CR). Naja und dann mal schaun ob man irgendwie nen anderen Dämpfer reinkriegt (traumahft wär ja ein FOX DHX 3.0 / 5.0 Air).


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. August 2009)

hmm ich kann das neue "white n black" nicht ab... das alte sah doch so genial aus *grml* aber ok wenn se lackierprobleme haben....


... hoffe aber du hast damit genausoviel spaß wie ich mit meinem ams  und auf ein gutes gelingen mit eurem alpencross


----------



## beuze1 (14. August 2009)

*kleine Abendrunde(55km) zur einstimmung auf,s Wochenende...

sch--ß Inder Kraut..




da war doch ein Trail..




dann doch lieber Wald..




wenn Sie mir überall, wo ich schon Notgelandet bin son Teil bauen..




Ha, Bezwinger der Lüfte


*
.
.


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. August 2009)

naja wir sind bezwinger der singletrails... will auch so ein monument xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaptorTP (14. August 2009)

neue griffe, und ne andere steuersatz kappe - alles mal schÃ¶n sauber gemacht - kasette runter, neue kette  

achja, kumpel von mir fÃ¤hrt jetzt auch ein CUBE - er ist hin und weg, hatte vorher ein technium 500 â¬ fully -- das LTD COMP hat ihn ausÂ´m sattel gerissen  

ne Tora gibt es auch nur mit Feder ?? ...  kann man da nur die vorspannung einstellen ?

BIILDER




































GruÃ


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. August 2009)

.tom. schrieb:


> Gibts doch




Aber ich glaub in Milky Grün gabs das net oder? Aber auch schick!


----------



## pinocchi0 (14. August 2009)

mein 22" cube reaction racing xt

:x


----------



## Bayer (15. August 2009)

hier ein update von meinem. neu ist der laufradsatz. es kommt in den nächsten tagen noch ein neuer dämpfer aus england, vorbau (thomson elite x4) dann wird auch der gabelschaft gekürzt, neue pedale und reifen sind ebenfalls schon unterwegs. 
bei gelegenheit kommt dann noch ne schwarze kurbel und dann ist aber vorerst ende


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. August 2009)

sehr schön, find ich eins der schönsten cubes ever
die felgen passen auch sehr gut, auch wenn sie langsam fast jeder hat  
aber was ist denn an dem neuen dämpfer anders ?

welche pedale kaufst du? ich brauch nämlich langsam auch gescheite, für meine immer öfteren gebirgsausritte 

und noch ne frage, fährst du mit kefü ? (sieht man auf dem bild schlecht ?)


----------



## Martina H. (15. August 2009)

Hallo jmr-biking,

Kahle Pön waren wir auch, hier das Gipfelkreuz von der anderen Seite, soviel zum schlechten Wetter 

Freeride (Cube) und Gipfelkreuz am Clemensberg (kein cube, aber eben Willingen). 

Wir hatten (bis auf den Guss am ersten Tag) Superwetter, waren begeistert von Region, Gastgebern und Touren. 

Grüße

Martina

Edtit: die Frau auf dem Foto bin nicht ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (15. August 2009)

So, mein Attention mal geputzt und gewartet.
Und siehe da, es fliegt wieder.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## seppi.jung (15. August 2009)

@ BAyer: Das Fritzz sieht sooo geil aus!!! Die Geo ist einfach der Hammer! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Bayer (15. August 2009)

dämpfer kommt ein von push speziell fürs fritzz getunter rp3 von fox der is zudem auch onch 240 gramm leichter. pedale hab ich mir nc17 sudpin III bestellt. mal sehen wie die so sind machen aber nen guten eindruck


----------



## Bayer (15. August 2009)

achja kettenführung hab ich keine fahr ein short cage xo schaltwerk u hab da keine probleme bisher


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. August 2009)

Ja das gute "alte" Fritzz 
Wenigstens mal Farbe hier nicht immer das schwarz matt einheitsgedöns.












Die NC sind echt ned schlecht...hab die jetzt seit 4 Wochen drann und bin sehr zufrieden.

hast du schon einen Stahldämpfer getestet ....bin da echt am überlegen.


----------



## Bayer (15. August 2009)

hey du kommst aus erbendorf wie cool war kürzlich erst im steinwald mit nen kumpel biken der au ein fritzz fährt. vom oberpfalzturm runter gibts paar nette trails. bin am 22. wieder dort im lande  stahlfederdämpfer kommt nich in frage is mir zu schwer. will das rad weiter abspecken. 1 kilo sollte demncäst schon noch runter


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. August 2009)

Dann meld dich mal wennst wieder hier bist.
Evtl. geht ja a Runde zam durch den wilden Stawold.

1 KG = andere Reifen und LRS


----------



## Bayer (15. August 2009)

hm ne der laufradsatz wiegt ja nur 1750gr komplett  reifen is vom grip her bombe sprich es muss an anderen teilen gespart werden.


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. August 2009)

Sehr gute Einstellung!!! 

Wird dann aber recht teuer werden......


----------



## Ryo (15. August 2009)

Heut gabs eine feine Runde durch den Wald  Leider etwas unscharf geworden, war wohl zu schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (15. August 2009)

> Fazit: schöne Tour aber zu wenig getrunken u gegessen
> dadurch knapp am Hungerast vorbei..



*das passiert mir so schnell nicht mehr..*


----------



## barbarissima (15. August 2009)

Und die Tour ging heute auch nur bis zum nächsten Café oder


----------



## barbarissima (15. August 2009)

*Heute nur ne kleine, feine Abendrunde gemacht*


----------



## beuze1 (15. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und die Tour ging heute auch nur bis zum nächsten Café oder



*kennst mich doch...
63km/1000hm..
*



> Heute nur ne kleine, feine Abendrunde gemacht



*ui, es muß Sommer sein...Bärbel in kurzen Hosen..*


----------



## barbarissima (15. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *ui, es muß Sommer sein...Bärbel in kurzen Hosen..*


 
*Ich werde noch richtig offenherzig*


----------



## steam25 (16. August 2009)




----------



## Organspänder (16. August 2009)

@Steam      SEHR schicke Fotos


----------



## steam25 (16. August 2009)

danke. wie ich schon öfter angeboten habe, würde ich meine kenntnisse als fotograf gern anbieten und auch andere bikes kostenlos fotofieren. gerne auch paar action bilder auf treppen oder sowas.
es muss nur jemand laune haben auch mal abends einfach nur so rumzufahren in berlin. alleine macht es zwar spass aber im cube rudel wohl noch mehr.


----------



## Bayer (16. August 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Sehr gute Einstellung!!!
> 
> Wird dann aber recht teuer werden......



ach fürs cube is mir nix zu teuer  viel geht eh nicht mehr, gäb noch ne hand voll details das teure is schon rum ums eck  mal sehen wie sich das die nächsten monate noch entwickelt. ihr werdets hier sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (16. August 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> ach fürs cube is mir nix zu teuer  viel geht eh nicht mehr, gäb noch ne hand voll details das teure is schon rum ums eck  mal sehen wie sich das die nächsten monate noch entwickelt. ihr werdets hier sehen




oder am 22. dann

Also melde dich wennst im schönen wilden Stawold bist


----------



## joergenson (16. August 2009)

@beuze1

Hoffe, Du hattest nach dem Mahl genügend "Klohäusl" auf dem Heimweg!!

Sers Jörg


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. August 2009)

Friecke schrieb:


> ...



Das Grün sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus find ich, könnte sogar noch etwas mehr sein, schickes Bike.


________

Kaum ist man eine Woche nicht da, ist man erstmal eine halbe Stunde beschäftigt um alle verpassten Bilder anzuschauen. Schön schön 

Hier mal Bilder aus der letzten Woche, über den Kammweg vom Erzgebirge ging es fast ganz über Rennsteig auf den Brocken. 
Der Kammweg hat mich jetzt nicht so umgehauen, eigentlich ausschließlich Forstwege, für die Anstiege gut, die Abfahrten hätten auch "trailiger" sein können. Rennsteig (besonders das Stück zwischen Neuhaus und Oberhof) und Harz waren da schon bedeutend spaßiger 



Fast wie auf einer Hochlandebene  :




In den letzten Sekunden vor dem alles einfangenden Selbstauslöser versucht er hektisch die Pedale zu finden - vergeblich...:




Ruinen von der Klosterkirche Walkenried, das Baumaterial hat man nach der Aufgabe im 16. Jh. für die Errichtung diverser Jagdschlösser "wiederverwertet" :




Was zum Konzentrieren gab es natürlich auch 




Läuft...





Irgendwie komisch heut nicht aufs Bike zu steigen, ich glaub ich bekomm Entzugserscheinungen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## regenrohr (16. August 2009)

gestern Abend kleine Runde gedreht (49km, 787hm)

"Northshore" für Arme oder blutige Warmduscher wie mich





eine der Kneippanlagen...





"Berge" im Saarland


----------



## Ryo (16. August 2009)

Warum hast du die Setbackstütze gedreht


----------



## unocz (16. August 2009)

ja sehe ich jetzt erst und muss bemerken das es komisch aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-vier (16. August 2009)

Urlaub an der Zugspitze


an der loisach




der seebensee




blick auf ehrwald




hochtörlerunde




plansee




noch mal der plansee




eibseeblick


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. August 2009)

oh wieder einiges zusammengekommen, mal sehen obs mein radl dies jahr noch irgendwann in die Berge schafft *hoff*

@steam25: mal oftopic, was hasten da fürn objektiv dran? das weitwinklig/fisheyeige fetzt irgendwie 

Gruß HK


----------



## steam25 (16. August 2009)

sigma 10-20mm an der EOS 40D.
is ganz cool das glas für die stadt


----------



## fuschnick (16. August 2009)

heute bei perfektem Wetter auf der Wolfswarte





ich weiß, so langsam wirds mal wieder zeit für ne wäsche. aber die tarnfarbe find ich gar nicht schlecht


----------



## Dritt-Max (17. August 2009)

so dann will ich auch mal moin sagen.
Seit Samstag auch Cube-Fahrer (nachdem sich meine Frau auch vor 2 Wochen hat infizieren lassen, musste ich nun nachziehen).
Freue mich schon auf viele schöne Touren etc.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/440589

hab ganz vergessen: schönes Forum, tolle Bilder und nette Leute!!


----------



## Icetiger212 (17. August 2009)

@a-vier

schön auch leut hier zu sehen, die in der Zugspitzregion Urlaub machen!
Einsame Spitze....
Bist auf die Hochtörlehütte von Garmisch über Eibsee hochgefahren?


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. August 2009)

hmm über einen urlaub an der zugspitze könnte man echt mal nachdenken, ist es denn da oben sehr viel teurer als im umland ?

und die dinger an den speichen, die so lustige motive machen, erinnern mich immer an die japanbritchen die so kunterbunt leuchten  mutig mutig damit zumzufahren =)


----------



## Sunset (17. August 2009)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> schön auch leut hier zu sehen, die in der Zugspitzregion Urlaub machen!
> Einsame Spitze....
> Bist auf die Hochtörlehütte von Garmisch über Eibsee hochgefahren?


 
traumhafte gegend!

empfehlenswerte tour:
start ehrwald - über hochtörle zum eibsee (umrunden) danach zum plansee mit abstecher zur gasthof forelle, danach über die "trail-strecke" zum zugsitz-panoramaweg und abschließend über die tuftlalm (guter Käse) wieder nach ehrwald zurück.


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (17. August 2009)

Mit Euren Touren kann ich leider nicht mithalten ! Komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour aus Brandenburg zurück ! Hatte heute morgen mal wieder Lust das Bike zu bewegen ! 
Bin dann mal nach Summt gefahren . Dann eine kleine Runde um den Summter See und dann wieder nach Hause .


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. August 2009)

Oh das sieht doch schonmal sehr brandenburgisch aus...einen Vorteil hat das Brandenburgbiken aber auch, man kann Badepausen an jeder Ecke einplanen 
Waren heut Vormittag auf 70km gleich 2 mal baden *g*

Nagut, Bilder sind auch möglich.

Testsetup, um mal zu sehen ob die Zweitgabel Black Super Air 80 LO noch geht, damit fühlt man sich ja schon etwas retro *g*




Standardsetup 




Nur Handyqualli, aber man erkennt ein wenig *g*





Hochsaison bei den Hobbykapitänen 




Ps: der Kabelbinder am Unterrohr gehört langsam einfach zum Bike *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. August 2009)

sehr schönes bike @max


----------



## Michaone (17. August 2009)

was hattn die Sattelhöhe mit Moutainbiken zu tun?


----------



## Sunset (17. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> was hattn die Sattelhöhe mit Moutainbiken zu tun?



was nicht?


----------



## Strati (17. August 2009)

Hier bin dann mal ich mit meinem Anfänger Hardtail (ich fahre erst seit 2 Monaten durch den Teutoburger Wald in Bielefeld) - ein Cube LTD Rahmen mit Acid Komponenten - geändert habe ich eigentlich nur die Griffe und die Klick-Pedale:

Hier am Bombenkrater in Bielefeld:






Hier bei den Lämershagener Treppen:






...und hier noch mal ein Bild vom Bike ohne Fahrer:






Weitere Bilder von den Touren durch den Teutoburger Wald und meine Anfänger Erfahrungen findet Ihr auf meiner privaten Webseite unter http://www.jens-stratmann.de


----------



## Michaone (17. August 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> was nicht?




was willst da ausser strasse fahren? wenn aufm rad liegen willst bist wohl beim mtb falsch...


----------



## a-vier (17. August 2009)

@icetiger212

ja, ist wirklich superschön bei euch!!
bin von grainau aus gestartet, in ehrwald hoch und dann am eibsee wieder runter, bzw. über die neuner alm nach grainau.
für wettersteinrunde oder karwendel muss ich mir wohl noch was an kondition antrainieren hier im flachen nrw....;-)


----------



## DracoM (17. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> was willst da ausser strasse fahren? wenn aufm rad liegen willst bist wohl beim mtb falsch...



schaut bei mir ähnlich aus - was will man machen, wenn die Beine so lang sind. Da ist ein tiefer Sattel keine Alternative!


----------



## Michaone (17. August 2009)

das is doch aber kein 22´ rahmen!? ma im ernst.. so kannst doch net im gelände fahren!? grad mim hardtail??


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. August 2009)

Da ich mal durch hellseherische Fähigkeiten auf meinen Post tippe.

Vorweg denke nicht, dass du mir erklären musst wie man MTB fährt und wie ein MTB auszusehen hat. Wie sollte denn bitte ein XC Bike sonst aussehen?
Irgendwo müssen außerdem die 1.96m hin, ich werde sicher deshalb kein Bike in Chopperoptik fahren, es wäre schlichtweg stil- und sinnlos. 
Sicherlich hat diese Geometrie Nachteile im Downhill, aber es muss ja auch einen Einsatzzweck für ein Frizz wie deines geben  

Für mich ist so eine "Schaukel" nichts, trotzdem hat dein Bike stil, jeder hat im Einsatz seine Prämissen. Ganz einfach.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit 

Edit: ja 22" Rahmen, wie gesagt 1,96m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

Ich bin auch jahrelang mitm 22" Rahmen unt vollausgefahrener Stütze unterwegs gewesen und das geht super.
Erst ab nem bestimmten Gefälle wird der Sattel etwas eingefahren aber viele Fullyfahrer würden sich wundern was man mit einem CC Hardtail alles anstellen kann


----------



## Michaone (17. August 2009)

ich bin vorher auch so n hardtail gefahren.. und zwar die gleichen strecken wie jetzt mim fritzz..  und dank dual trail schauckelt da gar nix.. is ausser der sitzposition und dem gewicht nix anderes vom vortrieb.. 

aber naja jedem das seine.. ich find halt es sieht ******** aus


----------



## freeride_bogl (17. August 2009)

da hast du recht !! mit dem hardtail geht verdammt viel!! 
wir sind nur alle ein wenig mit federweg verwöhnt


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2009)

Och ich find son Hardtail sieht geil aus, klar nen Fritzz sieht auch richtig gut aus aber das ist einfach was anderes.


----------



## Icetiger212 (17. August 2009)

a-vier schrieb:


> @icetiger212
> 
> ja, ist wirklich superschön bei euch!!
> bin von grainau aus gestartet, in ehrwald hoch und dann am eibsee wieder runter, bzw. über die neuner alm nach grainau.
> für wettersteinrunde oder karwendel muss ich mir wohl noch was an kondition antrainieren hier im flachen nrw....;-)



Joph, hier brauchst ne Pumpe wie n Blauwal! Aber wenn´st mal wieder hier bist, PM an mich und dann können wir mal zusammen los. Bin jeden Tag im Forum unterwegs!


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

Eigentlich sahen die Mountainbikes der früheren Generationen meistens so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. August 2009)

*Nachdem ich jetzt das ganze Wochenende über eure Touren bewundert habe, konnte ich mich heute auch endlich mal wieder auf den Weg machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Ich bin von Hindelang aus erst zur Dreiangelhütte und dann weiter Richtung Wertacher Hörnle *
*



*

*Hier ist die Teerstraße und die Fahrerei in der Mittagssonne zu Ende und es geht in den Wald und auf den Schotter. Da wacht man so richtig auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*Habe zwischendurch leider einen Ausflug ins Grüne gemacht und mich samt Bike den Hang runter gestürzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Witziger Weise lag das Rad mit dem Lenker nach oben, während ich ein Stück weiter unten kopfüber gelandet bin. War ne S**arbeit das Rad wieder auf den Weg zu hieven*
*Preisfrage: Wo ist das Cube?*





*Danach war erst Mal ein kleines Päuschen fällig *





*Und weil´s so schön war gleich noch eins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*Und fürs Rad gibt´s auch ein idyllisches Plätzchen*





*Aber dann geht´s weiter. Der nächste Anstieg führt hoch zum Almsattel zwischen Wertacher Hörnle und Starzlachberg. Da oben hat man eine gigantische Aussicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## steam25 (18. August 2009)

hast dir nich wehgetan oder?


----------



## Ryo (18. August 2009)

Wenn ich mir die wirklich sehr schönen Fotos so anschau(btw ich hab das Cube gefunde, darf ichs behalten?)
... du wirst so langsam zur weiblichen Version von Beuze 
Vorallem das Bank-Bild und das Bier-Bild haben frappierende Ähnlichkeit *g*


----------



## barbarissima (18. August 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> hast dir nich wehgetan oder?


Nur die Schulter und ein paar blaue Flecken  Hatte auf dem Weg nach unten mit mehr gerechnet  Aber ich bin weich im Grünzeug gelandet


----------



## barbarissima (18. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die wirklich sehr schönen Fotos so anschau(btw ich hab das Cube gefunde, darf ichs behalten?)
> ... du wirst so langsam zur weiblichen Version von Beuze
> Vorallem das Bank-Bild und das Bier-Bild haben frappierende Ähnlichkeit *g*


 
Na wenigstens liefere ich hier keine so unscharfen Bilder ab und du darfst mein Cube natürlich nicht behalten


----------



## Ryo (18. August 2009)

Ja scharfe Bilder gibts erst wieder am WE mit dem Neuen 
Okay, wär mir eh zu klein


----------



## picard2893 (18. August 2009)

@barbarissima: Schöne Bilder, wirklich tolle Gegend. Und beim Sturz hast Du ja nochmal Glück gehabt, hätte auch eine Felslandschaft sein können, statt ein hohes Gebüsch... 

Stürze haben wir bei unseren Touren so gut wie nie, dabei hat oftmals nicht viel gefehlt und das wär dann sehr übel abgelaufen. Aber Glück und Erfolg waren stets auf der Seite der Narren (also wir)...

Naja, außer hier, aber wie man sieht, er lacht schon wieder:





Hab inzwischen mein Bike etwas aufgerüstet, neue Sattelstütze in wet white und ne neue Gabel, die Menja von Magura, einmalig geiles Teil...





















Als nächstes kommen neue Laufräder, dann ne neue Kurbel von Race Face, dann ne SRAM X.0 Gruppe in rot und dann ne Marta SL ebenfalls in Rot...aber das dauert noch etwas...


----------



## steam25 (18. August 2009)

was sind denn da für feine griffe dran? ich brauch neue die seriendinger vom ACID sind mir zu glitschig und dünn.

TANTE EDIT: http://www.riderzone.de/product_info.php?info=p1429_Ritchey-Griffe-True-Grip-6-Dual-Density.html

sind das die hier? wenn ja sag mal was dazu. taugen die was? wie fühlen die sich an?


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. August 2009)

Hey Barbarissma, bist wohl öfter in meiner Heimat unterwegs ?!


----------



## hinundmit (18. August 2009)

Moin,


lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hey Barbarissma, bist wohl öfter in meiner Heimat unterwegs ?!



also wenn ich dass richtig mitbekommen habe, ist sie, genauso wie wir beide, durchaus auch in OA wohnhaft. 
Ich tippe auf Richtung Hindelang, Bad Oberdorf, evtl. Oberjoch  

Kann mich aber natürlich auch täuschen?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. August 2009)

*@picard2893*
Das ist aber wirklich ein perfekter Sturz  Der Mann hat ja noch nicht mal den Lenker los gelassen 
Das Bike sieht einfach genial aus. Die weißen Teile machen es zu einem echten Hingucker 

*@hinundmit*
Du täuschst dich  Ich muss leider jedes Mal ein ganzes Stück anreisen. Aber ich machs ja gerne, ist ne wirklich feine Gegend


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. August 2009)

> also wenn ich dass richtig mitbekommen habe, ist sie, genauso wie wir beide, durchaus auch in OA wohnhaft.
> Ich tippe auf Richtung Hindelang, Bad Oberdorf, evtl. Oberjoch


Da komme ich ürsprünglich her.


----------



## datoni (18. August 2009)

schreibs mal hier rein, mir is von meinem 08er stereo das schaltauge gebrochen, und find iwie kaum gschäfte die eins haben.

bike-discount.de hat zwar ein paar lagernd aber nur mit ner nummernbezeichnung, aber nicht für welchen rahmen, und antworten tuns auch ned

kann ohne radln nicht leben va jetzt wo ich urlaub hab und es schön draussen ist


----------



## EagleEye (18. August 2009)

http://schaltauge.templ5.internet1.....html/XTCsid/dcefbbf3b7e54893029bf367dc1c56d3
http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/A-bis-F-Schaltaugen/Cube/
Da gibts auch noch einige auf den ersten Blick hab ich deine nicht gesehen aber ich weiß auch nicht wie die vom Stereo aussehen


----------



## picard2893 (18. August 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> was sind denn da für feine griffe dran? ich brauch neue die seriendinger vom ACID sind mir zu glitschig und dünn.
> 
> TANTE EDIT: http://www.riderzone.de/product_info.php?info=p1429_Ritchey-Griffe-True-Grip-6-Dual-Density.html
> 
> sind das die hier? wenn ja sag mal was dazu. taugen die was? wie fühlen die sich an?


 
Ja das sind die, aber so gut sind die nicht, ich werde die bald austauschen gegen Cube Griffe mit den roten Aluminiumenden, die sehen auch besser aus. Bei den Ritchey hast Du mittig eine Wölbung drin, die angeblich gut für die Hände sein soll, aber das find ich überhaupt nicht. Außerdem ist weiß immer schei-ß-e, da schon allein durch die Handschuhe die Griffe grau werden oder rot oder was auch immer.



barbarissima schrieb:


> *@picard2893*
> Das ist aber wirklich ein perfekter Sturz  Der Mann hat ja noch nicht mal den Lenker los gelassen
> Das Bike sieht einfach genial aus. Die weißen Teile machen es zu einem echten Hingucker


 
Danke, find ich auch, und wenn dann noch die weißen Laufräder kommen und die roten Anbauteile wirds noch heftiger...hach ich freu mich schon... 

Ja, der Typ hat hinter mir einen Wheelie versucht, ist aber nach hinten gekippt, hat aber dennoch nicht losgelassen und sofort geschriehen: "EY, mach mal schnell ein Photo davon!" Und zack, geschehen...


----------



## acid-driver (18. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nur die Schulter und ein paar blaue Flecken  Hatte auf dem Weg nach unten mit mehr gerechnet  Aber ich bin weich im Grünzeug gelandet



"nur die schulter" habe ich mir vor 3 monaten auch gedacht hab ich immer noch spaß mit 

sollte es die woche nicht besser werden, tät ich mal zum arzt gehen


----------



## AlexWolf (18. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
schöne Bikes und schöne Fotos! 
Wenn ich hier jetzt nicht mit Sommergrippe herumsiechen würde, hätte ich so ein, zwei Ideen, was ich bei über 30° im Schatten Sinnvolleres tun könnte, nachdem ich ein paar Details am Neurad personifiziert habe... (Bilder folgen) 



picard2893 schrieb:


> (...) ich werde die bald austauschen gegen Cube Griffe mit den roten Aluminiumenden, die sehen auch besser aus.
> (...)


ich habe gerade fast ein paar übrig vom Neurad, da ich mir die GX-2 dranschrauben wollte...
Bei Interesse gern Weiteres per PM! 

Gruß,
AlexWolf


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2009)

Die Sommergrippe heisst dieses Jahr "Influenza A(H1N1)"


----------



## AlexWolf (18. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Sommergrippe heisst dieses Jahr "Influenza A(H1N1)"



Jaja, ich weiß: wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung 
aber ich versuche mich doch deutlich von der Massenhysterie zu distanzieren und fühle mich schon auf dem Weg der Besserung - will schließlich bald wieder Berge bezwingen!
Und, äh... Bilder machen, bevor jemand noch die Bilderpolizei ruft 

Freundliche Grüße aus dem heißen Schatten,
AlexWolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomax77 (18. August 2009)

Ein bisschen Off-Topic, aber falls jemand ein Cube Reaction sucht, ich habe gerade eins abzugeben (s. Signatur).


----------



## barbarissima (18. August 2009)

AlexWolf schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiß: wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung
> aber ich versuche mich doch deutlich von der Massenhysterie zu distanzieren und fühle mich schon auf dem Weg der Besserung - will schließlich bald wieder Berge bezwingen!
> Und, äh... Bilder machen, bevor jemand noch die Bilderpolizei ruft
> 
> ...


 
Gute Besserung 

Und hier das Bild


----------



## kamil (18. August 2009)

gruß an steam25
hier paar bilder aus der Mannheim-Fototour gestern abend:


----------



## alu-xb (18. August 2009)

das 3. bild is ja mal nur geil !


----------



## kamil (18. August 2009)

dankö 
ist leider auch nicht soo der einsatzbereich von den bikes. aber macht wahnsinnig spaß damit durch die city zu heizen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (18. August 2009)

da hat aber wer hdr't *g* ja Manne hat auch schöne Seiten  auf jeden Fall wenn Cubes drauf sind, schöne Bilder allemal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexWolf (18. August 2009)

Wunderschöne, stimmungsvolle Bilder! 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Gute Besserung
> 
> Und hier das Bild



Danke - Deiner Schulter auch! 
Mein Bruder hat das AMS125 übrigens in der gleichen Farbe wie Du!
Sehr attraktiv, muss ich echt gestehen 

Der Doc hat das Biken vorerst verboten, aber gemeint, Spazierengehen sei gut fürs Immunsystem - aber spazieren ist out; ich geh heut mal Schieben trainieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüßle! 
AlexWolf


----------



## steam25 (18. August 2009)

heeey danke für die grüsse kamil 

das mit den HDRs übst du aber noch fleissig weiter ja?
ich hab heute beim seespringen auch fleissig bilder gemacht


----------



## AlexWolf (18. August 2009)

so, jetzt hab ich auch mal die ersten Bilder gemacht - nicht schön in Szene gesetzt, dafür mit neuer Bremse und neuen Laufrädern - und gleich über 500g leichter! 





 

 



Schöne Grüße,
AlexWolf


----------



## acid-driver (18. August 2009)

717 am ams?


----------



## wahnsinnshirsch (18. August 2009)

So ich habe auch ein paar Bilder von meiner Feierabend-Tour heute über den Mooskopf...Sorry für teils schlechte Quali.. nur Handycam


----------



## AlexWolf (19. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> 717 am ams?


Jetzt schon! 
Die original Sunringle waren im Set 502g schwerer als die xc717 mit dt swiss 240s und dt comp Speichen! 
Jetzt müssen nur noch ein paar andre Gewichte weg (Sattelstütze, Lenker, ...) dann bin ich zufrieden 

Edith sagt: Bekannte von mir fahren die an Fullys in den Alpen, also dürften sie es für meinen Feld-, Wald- und Wieseneinsatz (ohne FR-Ambitionen) auch tun - oder? 

Grüße,
AlexWolf


----------



## steam25 (19. August 2009)

so da sich hier alle im offtopic verlieren zeige ich mal was ihr heute verpasst habt. dazu habich ein video gemacht 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9laV2GN3cQ"]YouTube - Seespringen[/ame]


----------



## barbarissima (19. August 2009)

Ich schmeiß mich wech  Ist ja wirklich ne Supersache so ein Lake Jump  
Und dein Video hat hohen Unterhaltungswert  Werde ich mir noch ein paar Mal anschauen - aber erst morgen früh


----------



## Organspänder (19. August 2009)

Schön Schön sieht nach na Menge Spaß aus
unsereins musste ja arbeiten
aber beim nächsten mal


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2009)

AlexWolf schrieb:


> Jetzt schon!
> Die original Sunringle waren im Set 502g schwerer als die xc717 mit dt swiss 240s und dt comp Speichen!
> Jetzt müssen nur noch ein paar andre Gewichte weg (Sattelstütze, Lenker, ...) dann bin ich zufrieden
> 
> ...




findest du die 717 nicht etwas zu schmal für das einsatzgebiet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (19. August 2009)

Ich hab an meinem 125er die 223 mit Magura-Naben drin und den Albert drauf. Bisher noch auf der Felge geblieben.


----------



## beuze1 (19. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> ... du wirst so langsam zur weiblichen Version von Beuze
> Vorallem das Bank-Bild und das Bier-Bild haben frappierende Ähnlichkeit *g*



*ha, ich hau mich weg..*






*BaB*




*BaB*





*BtB





BtB*



.
.
@ barbarissima


> und dann weiter Richtung Wertacher Hörnle



war Montag auch in der Gegend (Oberjoch-Unterjoch)
hast Du mich nicht gehört ??


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. August 2009)

was ist denn das für ein band? kamarafernauslösung?  oder nen anhänger? oder haste jemanden gezogen? aber nettes altes nummerschild, sieht man ja nur noch selten.


----------



## barbarissima (19. August 2009)

Das unterscheidet den Genussbiker vom Rennfahrer  Die Genussbiker lassen es sich auch mal gut gehen zwischendurch 



> war Montag auch in der Gegend (Oberjoch-Unterjoch)
> hast Du mich nicht gehört ??


 
Klar habe ich dich gehört und mich gefragt, wer in so einer schönen Gegend so´n Krach macht 

Aber den Weg kenne ich nicht. Wo ist der?


----------



## kamil (19. August 2009)

schön kurvige strecke da oben ^^ 


hier mal der fuhrpark bei uns:
LTD Race o9 - PRO o7 - Race o8:


----------



## beuze1 (19. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das unterscheidet den Genussbiker vom Rennfahrer  Die Genussbiker lassen es sich auch mal gut gehen zwischendurch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na klar, ein bisschen Schinken, Oliven und Brot muß schon sein

das Bild hab ich unterhalb von Faschina gemacht..

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&q=Faschina,+6733+Fontanella,+Bludenz,+Vorarlberg,+%C3%96sterreich&sll=47.710223,9.686624&sspn=0.119204,0.308647&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=FWVB0QIdDCGXAA&split=0&ll=47.267939,9.908102&spn=0.003757,0.009645&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. August 2009)

kamil schrieb:


> schön kurvige strecke da oben ^^
> 
> 
> hier mal der fuhrpark bei uns:
> ...


----------



## Ryo (19. August 2009)

Apropos Fuhrpark ES IS DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA





Leider nur n schnelles Handypic, wurde gerade nurnoch schnell ausgeladen und aufgebaut  Die Tage gibts dann bessere


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2009)

was ist das denn nun für eine größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (19. August 2009)

20"


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2009)

und passt?


----------



## Ryo (19. August 2009)

Jep fühlt sich gut an


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. August 2009)

N Guten geschmack hatter Viel spass mit deinen neuen Spielzeug.


----------



## steam25 (20. August 2009)

gratuliere. ich erinner mich noch genau wie ich mein bike bekam. konnte tagelang davor nicht schlafen. 

naja...eigentlich konnte ich danach auch nicht schlafen


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

Ja da sagste viel Wahres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steam25 (20. August 2009)

hey moment mal 
ich bin das bike nun schon 800km gefahren und kann ja IMMERNOCH nicht schlafen! 

bin eben wiedergekommen und ne kleine 49km runde durch die stadt gefahren. hab sogar durch zufall einen ausm MTB forum getroffen den ich nich kannte. der mich aber scheinbar kennt von hier und gleich mit auto angehalten hat. nett oder?


----------



## FWck (20. August 2009)

Wie war, wie war

Und Glückwunsch, Ryo. Wirklich ein Traumbike! 

Vermutlich ist er die ganze Nacht aufm Rad unterwegs


----------



## steam25 (20. August 2009)

na das wollen wir doch hoffen  
ich hab grad drüber nachgedacht ob ich mich am anfang mehr gefreut habe. aber eigentlich wirds immer geiler. man schafft jedesmal mehr km. is stolz wie bolle wenn man dauenrt auf der strasse auf das schöne ding angescprochen wird. hach.... 
das wird sicher nicht mein leztes cube gewesen sein


----------



## FWck (20. August 2009)

Ja, das ist immer das beste Gefühl, wenn man angesprochen wird Mein letztes Cube wars auch 100% nicht

Aber ich glaub wir werden sehr Off-Topic für den Bilder-Thread, unsere Liebeserklärungen zum Acid sollten wir in den Acid-Thread verschieben


----------



## steam25 (20. August 2009)

check! also bitte ja? reisst euch mal ein bisschen mehr zusammen hier. 

(aber echt ein schönes gefühl wenn das bike...ääähm. ja nun gut) *räusper*


----------



## fasj (20. August 2009)

So jetzt bin ich schon 3 Wochen zurück vom AlpenX und wieder Urlaubsreif.
BIlder wollte ich auch ioh einstellen.

Verwalltal:




Weg zur Heilbronner Hütte. (Korregiert )




Wetter Fimberpass




Abfahrt Fimberpass, Rot ist Cube.




Bei S-Charl, Cube sitzt auf Bank 




2x Val Mora (Traumhaft)







Auffahrt Riffugio Bozzi.





Anfang September schauen wir mal nach Obereggen/Südtirol. Hoffe da ist es auch schön.
War da schon mal jemand ?

fasj


----------



## Dritt-Max (20. August 2009)

und hier einige Bilder von meiner gestrigen Feierabendtour (32km) rund ums Expo-Gelände:


----------



## steam25 (20. August 2009)

ich mag rot garnicht. aber DAS ist ein verdammt geiles bike 

zu den alpen bilder davor: seeehr schöne gegend. der kommentar beim einen bild musste sein oder? "Rot ist cube"


----------



## fasj (20. August 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> ich mag rot garnicht. aber DAS ist ein verdammt geiles bike
> 
> zu den alpen bilder davor: seeehr schöne gegend. der kommentar beim einen bild musste sein oder? "Rot ist cube"



Klar Stevens wird geschoben.... 

Beim Bergrauf war der unterschied deutlicher :-(((
Da konnte Rot leider nicht dranbleiben.

fasj


----------



## steam25 (20. August 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Klar Stevens wird geschoben....
> fasj



gut gut mein sohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Apropos Fuhrpark ES IS DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es hat doch noch geklappt  Unglaublich 

( Du wolltest vom Stereo doch scharfe Bilder machen )


----------



## idworker (20. August 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich schon 3 Wochen zurück vom AlpenX und wieder Urlaubsreif.
> BIlder wollte ich auch ioh einstellen.
> 
> Verwalltal:
> ...




das ist nicht die Heidelberger Hütte sondern die Heilbronner Hütte. Aber bei so vielen Eindrücken kann man sich schnell mal vertun....


----------



## Ryo (20. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Es hat doch noch geklappt  Unglaublich
> 
> ( Du wolltest vom Stereo doch scharfe Bilder machen )


Jep es hat geklappt, 3 Brillen+ Altes Bike = Neues Bike


Jep aber ich darf mich momentan wieder im (kühlen) Keller verkriechen und lernen, da noch eine Klausur ansteht
Sobald die rum ist kanns losgehen mit Touren, dann Eurobike und dann ne Woche nach Nauders


----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2009)

*@fasj*
Superschöne Bilder


----------



## Dritt-Max (20. August 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> ich mag rot garnicht. aber DAS ist ein verdammt geiles bike


 
Schwarz war "aus"  und hat hat außerdem meine Göttergattin 

mit Rot sind die Räder nunmehr gut zu unterscheiden, nicht das sich die Gute noch aufs falsche bike setzt 

und so im nachhinein gefällt mir das rot sehr gut


----------



## fasj (20. August 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> das ist nicht die Heidelberger Hütte sondern die Heilbronner Hütte. Aber bei so vielen Eindrücken kann man sich schnell mal vertun....



GRRRRRRRRRR

Keine Ahnung, aber die verwechsle ich immer.....

Danke für den Hinweis.

fasj


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. August 2009)

dacht mirs auch schon ^^


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. August 2009)

*Cube mit Watzmann blick*


----------



## steam25 (20. August 2009)

VERDAAAAAAAAMMT!!! 

was für ein hübsches bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (20. August 2009)

das gleiche hab ich auch gerade gedacht
WARUM gibts das Fritzz nicht mehr in der Farbe


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. August 2009)

korrektur:


steam25 schrieb:


> VERDAAAAAAAAMMT!!!



was für ein geiler berg 

nein aber das bike hat auch was, nutzt du auch deinen hammertraumhaften heimvorteil, und fährst oft die berge da rauf ???
vlt auch aufn watzmann ?


----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> VERDAAAAAAAAMMT!!!
> 
> was für ein hübsches bike...


 
Hoffen wir mal, dass sie nächste Saison bei Cube designmäßig mal wieder so richtig die Sau raus lassen


----------



## EagleEye (20. August 2009)

och ich find die aktuellen auch schön, ich liebe meine Schwarzen Schafe 
nur son grün das wäre schön


----------



## Michaone (20. August 2009)

das withe´n cocoa is ma unschlagbar 

obwohl ich zugeben muss das das grün auch was hatte 

ich frag mich nur was 2008 mit den Farben los war!?!


----------



## Ryo (20. August 2009)

Ey nix gegen mein altes AMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

Als ich das LTD Team auch mal real im Laden sah dacht ich auch so bei mir "nice" big fun und dann noch in soner schmucken gegend <<neidisch sei.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Organspänder (20. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> nur son grün das wäre schön







Grün IST schön


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

Grün macht glücklich oder wie ging der Spruch^^


----------



## EagleEye (20. August 2009)

Ja das sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber ich find das 07 wars glaube schöner.
Das war wie das LTD oben schön in Grün/Schwarz.


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. August 2009)

So hatte heute mal n nervösen abzugsfinger auf meiner kleinen 36km runde heut war aber auch tiersich war puh. Möchte euch das geknipste nicht vorenthalten. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*pea<e schlicki*


----------



## wildkater (21. August 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Grün macht glücklich oder wie ging der Spruch^^


--> Grün ist die Hoffnung (das es mal ein böses schwarzes wird)


----------



## schlickjump3r (21. August 2009)

So kann man das auch sehen ja;D


----------



## icube (21. August 2009)

servus, ich will mir einen neuen kürzeren Vorbau an mein 125 ams schrauben,
habt ihr da schon irgwelche Erfahrungen gemacht nicht das ich gleich die ganze Geometrie schrotte! hab so an 80 mm gedacht.....


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. August 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> korrektur:
> 
> 
> was für ein geiler berg
> ...


 
ja sind viel unterwegs hier! Es gab schon ein paar verrückte, die haben die bikes bis aufs hockeck geschleppt um da abzufahren Nichts für schwache nerven


----------



## WRC206 (21. August 2009)

Hi. 

Sooo viele tolle Bilder hier. Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder ein paar von meinem machen.


@icube: stell die Frage am besten mal im "AMS 125"-Thread. Da bekommste wahrscheinlich mehr Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (21. August 2009)

hab ich gerade gemacht


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. August 2009)

*...gestern Abend auf Kühroint bei Abendbier*


----------



## Strati (21. August 2009)

@Ostwandlager cooles Trikot!

Gerade gemacht : Schopketal in Bielefeld - zwischen Sennestadt und Oerlinghausen!







Weitere Bilder von meiner heutigen kleinen Test Tour mit den Nobby Nics gibt es hier.


----------



## Dritt-Max (21. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...gestern Abend auf Kühroint bei Abendbier*


 

schöne Gegend. wohne leider im flachen Norden!
Hier gibts nur Feierabendbier... und keine Berge, schon gar nicht Hütten!

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## steam25 (21. August 2009)

Strati schrieb:


> @Ostwandlager cooles Trikot!
> 
> Gerade gemacht : Schopketal in Bielefeld - zwischen Sennestadt und Oerlinghausen!
> Weitere Bilder von meiner heutigen kleinen Test Tour mit den Nobby Nics gibt es hier.




ich hab mir deinen bericht durchgelesen da ich mit den smart sam auch arge probleme im sand hatte. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein anderer reifen das wundermittel sein kann. ich dachte das wäre auf meine anfänglichen fahrkünste zurückzuführen.
du sagst der reifen ist langsamer. was heisst das genau? auf strasse ist man nicht mehr so schnell? abr im gelände schneller weil man sicherer ist?

ist es wirklich son grosser unterschied? wäre ja toll wenns so ist


----------



## Strati (21. August 2009)

@steam25 

ich fahre nun weniger Druck, daran wird es liegen, dass der Reifen auf der Straße etwas "langsamer" ist , bzw. mehr Kraft braucht, aber der Reifen hat auf jeden Fall mehr Grip auf Sand, Matsch usw. - ich fühle mich sicherer! Aber wie schon jemand auf meinem Blog kommentiert hat, der Ritter gewinnt die Schlacht, nicht das Pferd. 

Mich hat der Nobby Nic überzeugt, event. ist es auch Einbildung aber wenn ich mich dadurch nun sicherer fühle... was solls 

Also ich war heute auf der Straße etwas langsamer, dafür habe im Wald und bei Abfahrten schneller da ich weniger Angst hatte weg zu rutschen... auf Sand hatte ich sonst immer das Problem : vorne weggerutscht, hinten durchgedreht, da haben die Reifen heute echt besser gepackt: vorne nur leicht weggerutscht, hinten nicht durchgedreht!


----------



## pinocchi0 (21. August 2009)

schonmal im rennsport die unterschiedlichen profile von slicks zu prfiled, nopped spikes ect nachgedacht ?

ein anderer schnitt im gummi kann das varverhalten extrem verändern.


----------



## FWck (21. August 2009)

Ist ja interessant, dass die Reifen so einen Unterscheid machen hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber pinocchi0 hat da schon recht mit seinem Einwand. 

Welche Nobby's hast du denn genau verbaut, Strati?

Achso, danke für den (geforderten) Bericht

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Strati (21. August 2009)

Die günstigsten - Nobby Nic 26x2.25 Evolution - für Stück 29,95 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (21. August 2009)

Okay, immerhin gut zu wissen das man nicht gleich zu den 50,-â¬-Schlappen greifen muss
Ich wÃ¼rd sagen alles andere im Acid-Thread, hier sollen ja eingentlich nur Fotos rein


----------



## steam25 (21. August 2009)

ja klar weissich bescheid über slicks und profilereifen in rennen ABER die
smart sehen den nobbys sehr ähnlich. im tiefen sand denke ich nicht das es auf die mischung im gummi ankommt. eher die grösse und form des profils.


gut ich nehm das mal so hin. und überlege mir die auch zu kaufen. nächste frage: wennich die auf 4 bar mache kannich damit auf strasse genauso schnell sein wie mit den smarties?


----------



## Strati (21. August 2009)

wenn du die auf 4 bar bringst, bist du wahrscheinlich schneller als die Rennradpiloten


----------



## conorr (21. August 2009)

Hier ist meins
unter Fotos


----------



## jmr-biking (21. August 2009)

Schwarz mit blau eloxierten Komponenten. Interessante Farbkombination. Du müßstest dein Bike mal besser fotografieren.

Laß dir Zeit. Ab morgen geht`s für mich in 6 Etappen über die Alpen.


----------



## barbarissima (21. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...gestern Abend auf Kühroint bei Abendbier*


 
So gut will ich´s auch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2009)

neulich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 





Hmm hätte mir etwas besseres wie Arbeiten vorstellen können 

PS: ich weiss ich könnte mal die Optik putzen


----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2009)

.....gerade das geld an ein sehr nettes forumsmitglied überwiesen und bald neuer besitzer des twlight !!! ))) freu `mich schon auf den aufbau - und das ams und ltd pro freu´n sich auf zuwachs !!!


----------



## marco_m (21. August 2009)

Digicam durfte wieder mal mit !

1. Tag:
Scuol - S-Charl - Pass Costainas - St. Maria

Richtung S-Charl




S-Charl




Pass Costainas




2. Tag :
St. Maria - Latsch - Schlinig - Sesvennahütte - Schlinigpass - d'Uina Schlucht - SurEn - Scuol

Aufstieg zur Sesvennahütte




d'Uina Schlucht








Gruss Marco


----------



## barbarissima (21. August 2009)

An dem letzten Bild kann ich mich gar nicht satt sehen  Der Trail hat was


----------



## crush-er (21. August 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


>



...wie geil ist das denn!!!!!  Da will ich auch hin!!


----------



## barbarissima (21. August 2009)

Wahrscheinlich kommt man nur auf dem Bauch rutschend und Bike vor sich her schiebend durch die Löcher


----------



## Ryo (22. August 2009)

Da fahr ich in 2 Wochen auch


----------



## jamaku (22. August 2009)

Stereo mal in der Triathlon Variante. Ich weis, sieht irgendwie sch***e aus, aber funktioniert prima  und die Gesichter von den "Profi" Rennradlern erst ..... einfach nur Genial!!!


----------



## Organspänder (22. August 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> ...wie geil ist das denn!!!!!  Da will ich auch hin!!



ich auch und wenn du los fährst sag mal bescheid dann komm ich spontan mit


----------



## steam25 (22. August 2009)

jamaku schrieb:


> Stereo mal in der Triathlon Variante. Ich weis, sieht irgendwie sch***e aus, aber funktioniert prima  und die Gesichter von den "Profi" Rennradlern erst ..... einfach nur Genial!!!




sieht wirklich komisch aus. aber wenns rockt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (22. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kommt man nur auf dem Bauch rutschend und Bike vor sich her schiebend durch die Löcher



Protektoren aber bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## marco_m (22. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> An dem letzten Bild kann ich mich gar nicht satt sehen  Der Trail hat was


 
Ja das er tatsächlich aber denkt dran, es gibt Regeln dazu ..





.. und der Aufstieg zur Sesvennahütte hat's in sich ..


----------



## Musicman (22. August 2009)

jamaku schrieb:


> Stereo mal in der Triathlon Variante. Ich weis, sieht irgendwie sch***e aus, aber funktioniert prima  und die Gesichter von den "Profi" Rennradlern erst ..... einfach nur Genial!!!
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/9/0/4/_/medium/IMG_3532.jpg
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/9/0/4/_/medium/IMG_3525.JPG



*Hrhr* Geil, mim Fully RRs verblasen


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. August 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Ja das er tatsächlich aber denkt dran, es gibt Regeln dazu ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt ich glaube die, die an den mountainbikes nen kettenschutz haben und vorallem die  die mit ner cappy fahren, die sollten wirklcih nur tragen oder "stoßen" xD schieben fänd ich zwar logischer aber naja....

who cares


----------



## steam25 (22. August 2009)

mensch wie oft wachich nachts auf und denk mir : "boah! jetz das mountenbike stossen DAS WÄRS!"


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. August 2009)

ich liebe mein mtb ja auch...

... aber zum "stoßen" 

ich bevorzuge nachts wenn ich aufwache dann eher, das mountainbike zu "prügeln" und zwar quer durch alle wälder.... aufgrund miene rmüdigkeit wird daraus aber in 99.9999% (0.0001% ungenauigkeit) nichts.

und zum "stoßen" gibts wen anders...


.... richtig den stößel, wie will man ansonsten die limetten leer stoßen


----------



## steam25 (22. August 2009)

schon hart wie komisch manche leute schilder übersetzen lassen.


----------



## beuze1 (22. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> An dem letzten Bild kann ich mich gar nicht satt sehen  Der Trail hat was



...


----------



## Ryo (22. August 2009)

Sodala, irgendwie gings heute nicht mit dem Lernen. Und eine kleine Tour ist super um den Kopf wieder freizubekommen. Die "wirkliche" Premierenfahrt mit dem Stereo! (2x um den Block zählt ja nicht wirklich)
Fazit: Meine Fresse is das Ding GEIL  Ich hab im Vergleich zum AMS plötzlich Reserven unterm Arsch  Als ich meinen Haustrail runter bin war ich ziemlich Baff - wie schnell man den fahren kann-. Das Grinsen bliebt die restliche Tour über^^ Die 2,4 Fatal Berts rollen einfach über alles drüber, war ich von meinem Ralph so nicht gewöhnt.  Leider aber auch nicht, dass es ein paar Körner mehr kostet die Berts zu bewegen, v.a. bergauf... Morgens ein Schnitzel mehr dann sollte das auch passen
Was mich noch etwas stört ist, dass der Hinterbau etwas zu weich eingestellt ist und doch recht oft wippt. Wie viel SAG haben denn die anderen Stereofahrer am Dämpfer?
Nen pornösen Trail hab ich auch nocht entdeckt
So hier nun -scharfe- Bilder für Bärbel:











Ein "kleiner" Ausschnitt des oben erwähnten Trails:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steam25 (22. August 2009)

endlich mal jemand mit enthusiasmus! 
man merkt das du freude am fahren hast. SO WILLICH DAS SEHEN! 
manche fotos sind sterbend langweilig weil keine schöne geschichte dazu is oder die erfahrungen auch erklärt werden. gut gemacht ryo


----------



## Lumbi (22. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Sodala, irgendwie gings heute nicht mit dem Lernen. Und eine kleine Tour ist super um den Kopf wieder freizubekommen. Die "wirkliche" Premierenfahrt mit dem Stereo! (2x um den Block zählt ja nicht wirklich)
> Fazit: Meine Fresse is das Ding GEIL  Ich hab im Vergleich zum AMS plötzlich Reserven unterm Arsch  Als ich meinen Haustrail runter bin war ich ziemlich Baff - wie schnell man den fahren kann-. Das Grinsen bliebt die restliche Tour über^^ Die 2,4 Fatal Berts rollen einfach über alles drüber, war ich von meinem Ralph so nicht gewöhnt.  Leider aber auch nicht, dass es ein paar Körner mehr kostet die Berts zu bewegen, v.a. bergauf... Morgens ein Schnitzel mehr dann sollte das auch passen
> Was mich noch etwas stört ist, dass der Hinterbau etwas zu weich eingestellt ist und doch recht oft wippt. Wie viel SAG haben denn die anderen Stereofahrer am Dämpfer?
> Nen pornösen Trail hab ich auch nocht entdeckt
> ...


----------



## Hemme (22. August 2009)

Sodele, gerade von der grossen Alpentour zurück. Und das Stereo hat mich nicht enttäuscht. Die fahrtechnische Grenze hat immer der schwere Rucksack vorgegeben, nicht das Bike. Auf 800 km und 27.000 hm keinen einzigen Defekt, nicht mal nen Platten. Sogar die Bremsbeläge (Marta 09) sind noch halb gut. Nur der hintere Albert ist nun fast runter....

Das Stereo hier bei einer Verschnaufpause:


----------



## Ryo (22. August 2009)

Lumbi schrieb:


> schönes Bike und cooler Trail, wo issen das?
> 
> Gruß
> Lumbi


Die sind alle im Haselbachtal entstanden, ein Tal neben Lorch ( Kloster Lorch, Limes ; da klingelts vllt beim ein oder anderen)

@Hemme: Wie viel Tage/Etappen wart ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Hemme (22. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> @Hemme: Wie viel Tage/Etappen wart ihr unterwegs?



Waren 13 Tage unterwegs.


----------



## rave86 (22. August 2009)

nächste woche Mittwoch gehts für mich eine Woche an den schönen Bodensee zum fahren =) Das wird dann die erste richtige Probe für mein LTD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bujo12 (22. August 2009)

Hier ein paar Urlaubsbilder...













Und jetzt wisst Ihr wo es war:


----------



## barbarissima (22. August 2009)

*@Ryo*
Wurde ja mal Zeit mit den scharfen Bildern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vor allem das Letzte gefällt mir


----------



## R1Knochi (23. August 2009)

das Bild war von einer kleinen Rund um Erfurt,
durch meine Op letzte Woche kann ich noch nicht so sehr wie es
das Cube gerne hätte aber bei dem Wetter konnte ich es nicht 
im Keller stehen lassen!


----------



## Organspänder (23. August 2009)

schick schick


----------



## marco_m (23. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Ein "kleiner" Ausschnitt des oben erwähnten Trails:


 
Wow, schaut hammer aus der Trail ! Ist er auch fahrbar ?
Gruss Marco


----------



## Ryo (23. August 2009)

Ja fahrbar ist er auf jedenfall, zu wie viel % hängt aber definitiv vom Bike und der Fahrtechnik ab. Ich hab ihn zu ca 70% gepackt mit dem Stereo.
Direkt oben bei dem "dunklen" Loch macht das Ding ne haarscharfe Biegung mit nem Versatz von mind. 50cm und drüber sind sehr hohe und schmale Stufen in den Stein/Boden gehauen. Meiner Ansicht nach nicht fahrbar bzw. es wärs mir nicht Wert das zu probieren  (in Anbetracht der Schlucht nebendran) aber da ich da Radspuren gefunden hab, gibts anscheinend solche Spinner^^


----------



## freeride_bogl (23. August 2009)

also soweit ich das sehen kann(!!!), würd ich alles fahrn (hab zumindest schon schlimmeres hinter mir, und schluchten bin ich von den bergen gewohnt), kann mich auch täuschen ...
er als schweizer sollte das doch noch lockerer packen ...


----------



## marco_m (23. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach nicht fahrbar bzw. es wärs mir nicht Wert das zu probieren (in Anbetracht der Schlucht nebendran) aber da ich da Radspuren gefunden hab, gibts anscheinend solche Spinner^^


 
Ja OK habe genau wegen dieser Stelle gefragt !
Geb dir recht, Spinner gibt's überall ! Ich hab doch die Bilder von der d'Uina Schlucht gestern reingestellt, dazu hab ich auf Youtube auch Filme gefunden von Typen welche diesen Teil fahren ...
Eigentlich ist die Strecke technisch nichts besonderes, aber bei dieser exponierten Lage käme es mir auch nie in den Sinn zu fahren. Wie gesagt, Spinner gibt's überall 

Aber "dein" Trail tät  mir auch gefallen


----------



## Ryo (23. August 2009)

Also was man auf dem Foto sieht, die Treppelchen sind fahrbar, nur aufpassen muss man mit den Löchern im Boden. Der Teil darüber ist für Spinner^^Ich mach bei der nächsten Tour einige Bilder vom Trail, dann seht ihr was ich meine.


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2009)

*Ich war heute mal im Allgäu , irgendwo zwischen Bühl am Alpsee und Immenstadt. Landschaftlich ein Gedicht  Die Landschaftsbilder sind aber alle ziemlich diesig. Die erspare ich euch. Bin aber an ziemlich vielen Kühen vorbei gekommen *

*




*

*Verfahren habe ich mich auch mal *
*



*

*Wurde aber trotzdem freundlich begrüßt *
*



*

*Der Hund hatte aber nur kurz Zeit für mich. Der musste mit der Katze schmusen *





*Und neben den ganzen Viechern gab es auch einige sehr schöne WiesenTrails *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

schöne Bilder  
Wie man sieht haben es Tiere recht entspannt gehabt


----------



## fissenid (24. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> An dem letzten Bild kann ich mich gar nicht satt sehen  Der Trail hat was



optisch toller Trail.... aber da ist "SCHIEBEN" angesagt!!!


----------



## Dritt-Max (24. August 2009)

bujo12 schrieb:


> Und jetzt wisst Ihr wo es war:


 

Nö Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge - Merci


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schöne Bilder
> Wie man sieht haben es Tiere recht entspannt gehabt


 
Aber ein Teil von denen kommt dieses Jahr noch in die Pfanne  Die Bäuerin hat herzlich gelacht, als sie nach der Auskunft mein langes Gesicht sah 



fissenid schrieb:


> optisch toller Trail.... aber da ist "SCHIEBEN" angesagt!!!


 
Öhm, mein zweiter Vorname ist Angsthase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich wäre sicher die Letzte, die den Trail fahren würde


----------



## rohohoe (24. August 2009)

Hallo IBC-Gemeinde,

ich lese nun schon eine Weile mit hier im Forum und es wird wohl auch mal Zeit für meinen Virgin-Post.
Habe dieses Jahr das Biken wieder angefangen und natürlich musste dafür ein schickes Rad her. Da ich meist in meiner Heimat, der Eifel unterwegs bin und das gerne auch mal offroad, sollte es ein Mountainbike sein. Nach längerer Recherche bin ich letztlich beim Cube LTD Team hängen geblieben, weil das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis meiner Meinung nach sehr gut ist, ich einen Händler in der Nähe habe und das Design einfach super ist. Aber genug der langen Worte, hier einige Bilder von dem Schmuckstück:













Zum Schluss möchte ich mich noch für die vielen Anregungen und Tipps bedanken, die ich vor dem Kauf beim Lesen hier im Forum erhalten habe.

MfG rohohoe


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. August 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen 

Der Team Rahmen sieht echt klasse aus find ich...und CUBE ist sowieso immer gut 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## datoni (24. August 2009)

das schwarz grün ist mMn das geilste was man farblich als fahrrad kaufen kann


----------



## beuze1 (24. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich war heute mal im Allgäu  Bin aber an ziemlich vielen Kühen vorbei gekommen *



*Allgäu fängt da an,  wo die Kühe schöner sind als die Frauen..*

*war auch unterweg,s..
aber wo..*








.
.


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. August 2009)

Schrofenpass, sogar das Bike auf der richtigen Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (24. August 2009)

klar, Schrofenpass.....


----------



## beuze1 (24. August 2009)

Bilderpolizei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*das war wohl zu leicht bei dem Fachpublikum*


----------



## Hemme (24. August 2009)

wow, da ist ja jetzt ne richtige Hochsicherheitsleiter dran.
als ich vor Jahren da drüber bin, waren grad mal ein paar labberige Stahlseile als Geländer:





http://www.nobrakes.de/touren/transalp98/transalp981.jpg


----------



## cubxx (24. August 2009)

Sonntags in der Pfalz    (Raum DÜW)
Gruß cubxx


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Bilder vom WE
Da hat es mich erwischt (Snakebite)




aber weiter geht die wilde Fahrt




von oben hinten kamen wir 




ausrollen vor dem letzten Trail




Fazit schönes Wetter + schöne Berge + nette Mitfahrer = perfekter Tag


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Allgäu fängt da an,  wo die Kühe schöner sind als die Frauen..*
> 
> *war auch unterweg,s..
> aber wo..*
> ...



Du fährst da ohne Helm??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintera (24. August 2009)

Ich würde sagen er schiebt ohne Helm...


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bilder vom WE
> Da hat es mich erwischt (Snakebite)
> 
> [Bild]
> ...


 
Schöne Bilder 
Von welchem Berg brettert ihr denn da runter?


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

Der Berg ist das Parpaner Rothorn (2865m) in Lenzerheide gewesen. Gefahren sind wir die Biketicket to Ride Runde.

Das ist vom Mt. Tamaro im Tessin 










Muss ich mal im Auge behalten


----------



## CJee83 (24. August 2009)

Letzens am Comer See, Militärtrailabfahrt vom Passo San Jorio!
Da ich allein unterwegs war gibts leider keine Actionfotos


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2009)

*@mzaskar*
Das sieht aber ziemlich übel aus  und bringt dich dem Fritzz bestimmt ein ganzes Stück näher


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

so schnell wollte ich das gar nicht haben


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2009)

So wie ich Cube kenne hast du das auch nicht so schnell


----------



## datoni (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Berg ist das Parpaner Rothorn (2865m) in Lenzerheide gewesen. Gefahren sind wir die Biketicket to Ride Runde.
> 
> Das ist vom Mt. Tamaro im Tessin
> 
> Muss ich mal im Auge behalten



wenn das ein riss ist so wies am bild leider wirkt dann wars dass für den rahmen


----------



## marco_m (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Berg ist das Parpaner Rothorn (2865m) in Lenzerheide gewesen. Gefahren sind wir die Biketicket to Ride Runde.


 
Hi Mzaskar,
Rothorn steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste, schöne Bilder 
Was ist das für ein Biketicket? Alles mit der Gondel rauf?

Deine "Delle" gefällt mir weniger  Behalte das sehr gut im Auge !

Gruss Marco


----------



## Huugo (24. August 2009)

So, nach kurzer, unfreiwilliger Kreuzbandrisspause hier mein neuer Renner. Heute vom netten Händler abgeholt, wartet es auf die ersten Kilometer. Am WE gehts gleich 4 Tage ins Karwendelgebirge... Bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hi Mzaskar,
> Rothorn steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste, schöne Bilder
> Was ist das für ein Biketicket? Alles mit der Gondel rauf?
> 
> ...



http://www.lenzerheide.com/sites/sommer_bike/weitere_bikeangebote.html


----------



## Ryo (24. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bilder vom WE


 
Ah, noch einer dem´s die grüne Jawbone angetan hat  Aber warum hast du noch die schwarzen Gläser drin? Ich hab mir längst ein Paar mit Kontrasttönung zugelegt.


----------



## ssirius (24. August 2009)

@ Huugo

Sehr schick. 

Ich würde nur noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen runtermachen.


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> wenn das ein riss ist so wies am bild leider wirkt dann wars dass für den rahmen





marco_m schrieb:


> Deine "Delle" gefällt mir weniger  Behalte das sehr gut im Auge !
> 
> Gruss Marco



zugezogen habe ich mir die Delle am Samstag im Tessin. Bin dann Sonntag noch den ganzen Tag (Chur, Lenzerheide, Chur) rumgefahren. Ich hoffe mal der Rahmen hält noch eine Weile 

Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf Hardtail fahren


----------



## Organspänder (25. August 2009)

Schöne Touren und Bilder habt ihr da ja gemacht
Ich brauch unbedingt URLAUB


----------



## bujo12 (25. August 2009)

Dritt-Max schrieb:


> Nö Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge - Merci


 
Urlaub am Gardasee, Tremosine. Pass zum Tremalzo.


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. August 2009)

*...ich habe ein Stereooooo*
*was für eine freude... Der harte kampf mit meiner alten hat ein ende*
*Mädchen sind doof*


----------



## acid-driver (25. August 2009)

schönes gerät. warum das alte x.0 schaltwerk?


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. August 2009)

...hatte ich noch, war XT drann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (25. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...ich habe ein Stereooooo*
> *was für eine freude... Der harte kampf mit meiner alten hat ein ende*
> *Mädchen sind doof*



Du solltest Respektvoll von Deinem Mädchen sprechen. Alles hat seinen Sinn!  Die Maschine ist grandios, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Viel Spaß damit. Du hast ja die richtige Umgebung für das Teil. Warum hast Du den Albert verbannt?


----------



## EagleEye (25. August 2009)

Wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt  (wegen Platten )
Ich muss sagen die Alberts die auf meinem Fritzz drauf sind sind um eingies besser als die die ich bisher hatte. Die könnte ich echt als Grund sehen danach noch einmal Schwalber zu holen, eigentlich wollte ich mit dem mal Maxxis ausprobieren


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. August 2009)

*mag den Albert nicht so gerne...*

*Letztes Wochenende auf der Pfeishütte, Karwendel*




*Mei haben die gut Gekocht für uns, sehr zu empfehlen*

*Sind auf die hintere Bachofenspitze gelaufe, wirklich spitze die aussicht!*


----------



## cmg20 (25. August 2009)

So, ich war die letzten Wochen auch unterwegs:

*Hirschberg:*

Bei der Alpe




Mein Bike




Von da bin ich gekommen.





*Kobelalpe - Sattelalpe - Ebnit*

Da grins ich noch. Noch. 




Kobelalpe war leider zu . 




Also weiter zur Sattelalpe. Hoffentlich hat sie offen.







Ja, sie hat offen. Und es gibt sogar Speck mit Ei *lecker*




So, und da müssen wir jetzt noch hin, bevors wieder bergab und nach Hause geht





*Weissenfluh Alpe - Kobelalpe*

Landschaft auf dem Weg nach oben - ca. 150hm noch...




... bis hierhin.




Die Alpbewohner können einem mit den mächtigen Hörnern ganz schön Angst machen. Vor allem wenn sie mitten auf dem Weg stehen (was jetzt hier nicht zu sehen ist).




Und nach insgesamt etwa 1100hm die Belohnung





So, wünsche noch einen schönen Abend .

LG Carina


----------



## steam25 (25. August 2009)

schöne bilder feine story. so gefällt mir das!

gut gemacht


----------



## acid-driver (25. August 2009)

und ich muss wieder mal feststellen, dass ich offensichtlich falsch wohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (25. August 2009)

Nicht nur du, nicht nur du


----------



## Ryo (25. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mag den Albert nicht so gerne...*


 Was gibts am Albert auszusetzen  Ich hab jetzt 3 recht saftige Touren hinter mir, heut an der Alpsteige inkl. derbem Gewitter und Matschtrails und bin voll überzeugt von der Front/Rear Kombi, mir kommt kein NN oder Ralph mehr drauf.


----------



## Beff94 (25. August 2009)

Hi,

meld mich auch mal wieder.

Da ich mit meinem AMS 100 Comp ja nich wirklich so zufrieden bin überlege ich mir ob ich auf ein Stereo umsteige. Wie viel wird des den kosten wenn die neuen Modelle vorgestellt wurden(2010er solangsam in den Markt kommen), habe vor dann des günstigste zu nehmen also des K18.
Weis nämlich einen Händler der noch 3 dastehen hat.


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. August 2009)

Kommt ja auf deinen Händler drauf an, wieviel % er dann auf die alten Modelle gibt 
Allerdings kann es (muss aber nicht) sehr lange dauern bis 2010er Bikes endlich im Laden stehen...

Was passt dir denn am AMS nicht?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## acid-driver (25. August 2009)

da das neue stereo ja in carbon kommt, kanns etwas dauern. ca 1 jahr, wenn du pech hast...


----------



## Ryo (25. August 2009)

1500-1600 musst du fürs k18 mindestens kalkulieren, das wär dann schon ein super Preis.  Allerdings frage ich mich ob du mit dem Stereo glücklicher wirst, mehr Federweg ist nicht alles


----------



## Dämon__ (26. August 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meld mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> ...



Beschreibe doch mal dein Problem, vielleicht kann dir ja geholfen werden.
Auf dem Stereo sitzt du ganz anderes als auf dem AMS, hast du das mal gefahren?
Richtig eingestellte Dämpfer und Gabel bewirken manchmal Wunder.


----------



## fuschnick (26. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Was gibts am Albert auszusetzen Ich hab jetzt 3 recht saftige Touren hinter mir, heut an der Alpsteige inkl. derbem Gewitter und Matschtrails und bin voll überzeugt von der Front/Rear Kombi, mir kommt kein NN oder Ralph mehr drauf.


 
Fahre vorne auch den neuen Albert


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. August 2009)

was in letzter zeit so rausgekommen ist:

leider nich viel vom cube zu sehen ...


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. August 2009)

*Mittagspause auf der Gotzenalm...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff94 (26. August 2009)

Also ich hab mich mit dem Bike schon so sehr rumärgern müssen, das es einfach kein Spaß mehr macht mit dem zufahren. 
Erst quietschen und schleifen der Bremsen, hat dann auch dazu geführt das die Blockiert hat und ich über meinen Lenker fliegen durfte. 
Dann Poplock versagt wurde dann nach dem zweiten Reperaturversuch ausgetauscht.

Ich geh aber auch mit gemischten Gefühlen an die Sache, einerseits geiles Bike. Andernseits trau dem nimmer,hat schon zu oft versagt.

Gesessen bin ich noch nie auf nem Stereo, werde es aber die Tage mal tun.
Wollte ja erstmal wissen was ihr meint wie preiswert es wird. Weil wenn es zu teuer ist teste ich es auch nicht.

@freeride bogl

sind die Bilder von gestern?


----------



## Sunset (26. August 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich mit dem Bike schon so sehr rumärgern müssen, das es einfach kein Spaß mehr macht mit dem zufahren.
> Erst quietschen und schleifen der Bremsen, hat dann auch dazu geführt das die Blockiert hat und ich über meinen Lenker fliegen durfte.
> Dann Poplock versagt wurde dann nach dem zweiten Reperaturversuch ausgetauscht.
> 
> ...


 
wie oft willst du denn noch darüber jammern und schreiben? zum einen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine bremse aus heiterem himmel so blockiert, dass du einen sattelfliplenkergrätsche machst. zum anderen sind dies problemchen, die ein händler in der regel beheben kann und das bike eigentlich nichts dafür kann.

die ein oder andere unannehmlichkeit kann dir auch mit einem stereo oder xy-bike passieren!


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (26. August 2009)

Also meine Bremsen habe auch geschliffen , aber das wurde bei der ersten Durchsicht in Angriff genommen ! Die Scheiben hatten einen leichten Schlag gehabt ! Aber mein Fahrrad -Fuzzi hat das sehr gut repariert ! Seiddem schleift nix mehr ! Und das die Bremsen blockieren wenn ich die Hebel zu doll ziehe habe ich auch ! Aber das weiß ich ja und deshalb dosiere ich die BRemse auch etwas vorsichtiger !


----------



## biker1967 (26. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


>


Dein Stereo trinkt Bier? uiuiui da is der Führerschein in Gefahr wenn die Bike-Polizei vorbeikommt zur Kontrolle
Müssen wir uns jetzt gedanken machen?


----------



## seppi.jung (26. August 2009)

@beff94: Sowas Bescheuertes was du stÃ¤ndig von dir gibst. Man merkt dir dein Alter sichtlich an. Ich kÃ¶nnte mich Ã¼ber deine Aussagen so tierisch aufregen. Eine Bremse blockiert nicht einfach so. Das ist deine BlÃ¶dheit, weil du einfach die Bremse zu sehr gezogen hast und vorne drÃ¼ber bist. Du fÃ¤hrst ein Bike fÃ¼r 2000â¬ und das alles was du aufzÃ¤hlst sind Kinderkrankheiten, die jeder Dealer dir richtig. Das einzige Problem was du hast ist, dass du nicht biken kannst! Da kann dir aber keiner helfen und auch nicht ein neues Stereo!


----------



## acid-driver (26. August 2009)

ich glaube er sucht einfach einen grund, den er seinen eltern vorschieben kann, ihm ein neues bike zu kaufen 

wenn du in die bremse kein vertrauen hast, kauf dir ne neue bremse. da kann das bike nix für...


----------



## Topper (26. August 2009)

i'm livin' it


----------



## Fabian93 (26. August 2009)

@beff 94:Ich wär froh wenn ich das radl hätte....
Und die Bremse blockiert nicht ohne das du den Hebel ziehst,das Dosieren sollte man ja eigentlich gelernt haben.

Vielleicht solltest du mal den Händler wechseln,diese probleme sind wie schon gesagt im nu zu beseitigen.

Vielleicht solltest du den Fehler mal bei dir und dem Händler suchen...


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. August 2009)

aktuell:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tissera (26. August 2009)

@beff 94   Gibt eine einfache Lösung.
               Falls es ein 16er ist, 500.- EUR und es gehört mir.
               Deine Eltern fragen ob Sie den Rest für das Stereo drauflegen.
               Problem für Dich gelöst.
               Und Ich freue mich dann tierisch über das Bike.


----------



## EgoShooter (26. August 2009)

@Beff94   
Leute ich geb euch Recht, dieser Junge ist hoffnungslos. Bestimtm hat er selber an seinem Bike rumgespielt, hat aber nichts hinbekommen.

Und wenn ich mir seine Bilder so angucke, dann tut mir sein CUbe echt leid. 
Armes Cube. Armes Cube.

MfG 
EgoShooter


----------



## schatten (26. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> aktuell:


Wieso kaufst du ein Racebike und baust es dann zum Hollandrad um?
Und dann noch so schwere Pedale. 


EgoShooter schrieb:


> @Beff94
> Und wenn ich mir seine Bilder so angucke, dann tut mir sein CUbe echt leid.


Wieso, den Bildern nach wird es nicht ernsthaft belastet.


----------



## seppi.jung (26. August 2009)

@Beff: Ich muss es echt sagen. Du erfüllst voll ein Klischée: Der kleine, moppeliger Junge wird von seinen reichen Eltern so verwöhnt, ihm wird jeder Stein aus dem Weg geräumt, dass er nicht mal mit den kleinsten Problemen klar kommt oder einfach zu faul ist, sie zu lösen.
Genau das ist mein Bild von dir.


----------



## Bluesdriver (26. August 2009)

och leute bitte...


----------



## seppi.jung (26. August 2009)

Hast Recht. Hier geht es um Pics. Also zeigt her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EgoShooter (26. August 2009)

Ja zeigt her, aber bitte hochaufgelöst, vllt finde ich einen neuen Desktophintergrund 




schatten schrieb:


> Wieso, den Bildern nach wird es nicht ernsthaft belastet.


 Deswegen ja


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. August 2009)

Genug der Worte, lasst Bilder sprechen.


----------



## EagleEye (26. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Fritzz vom vorletzten Wochenende


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. August 2009)

ich fahr nebenher noch nen holland rad. das problem ist, ich hab scho fast 100schrittlänge und nen zienlich langen oberkörper und affenarme.... mit dem standard vorbau/lenker war es extrem unangenehm. hab alle satten positionen ausprobiert. nur nen längerer vorbau bzw negativ angebaut hätte wohl geholfen, aber da hab ich lieber den guten holzi genommen, und da ich 110kg hab, sind mir die pedaln recht egal


----------



## regenrohr (26. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


>



nett... fast wie meins


----------



## Beff94 (26. August 2009)

Also erstmal danke für die netten Bemerkungen. 

Ich war überglücklich als ich das Bike bekommen habe! Dann kamen die ersten Probleme und ich dachte mir nur, des Bike ist ja noch neu(schnell zum Händler der richtet des schon). Doch das war nicht der Fall, der hat es nicht hinbekommen. Dann sauer wieder hin. Wieder gemacht war immer noch nicht gut. Das dritte mal hin, dann hat er es auch mal geschafft die Bremsen richtig einzustellen. So war des dann paar Wochen später auch mit meinem Poplock von der Gabel. Die Laune war nach den ganzen Problemen und Ärgernissen mit dem Händler dann auch mies, das biken machte keinen    Spaß mehr. 
Dann hat die Bremse auch noch blockiert(fragt mich jetzt  nicht mehr die ganze Zeit wie das gehen kann, aber auf einer Geraden geteerten Straße ziehe ich die Bremse nicht voll durch).

Fazit: Das Biken macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr(Angst besteht das die Bremsen sich bei einer Abfahrt wieder Selbstständig machen).

P.S. :Mir fällt es nicht gerade leicht mich zu Outen, da ihr mich alle eh nur beschimpft. Ich dachte halt das ich mit dem Cube eine gute Wahl getroffen habe.


----------



## acid-driver (26. August 2009)

dann lass dir halt andere bremsen kaufen und die sache ist gegessen...


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. August 2009)

sagt mal, wie fest habt ihr eure schnellspanner?

die am sattel muss ich so fest machen, das ich schon angst habe das der mir abbricht beim festziehen. tu ich das nicht, rutscht die sattelstange beim biken immer ein wenig rein. das gleiche bei den spannern an den rädern. die sind nun so fest. das sie kaum zu gingen. jetzt hab ich auch kein spiel mehr in den rädern. schon komisch =)

ps: die pedalen sollten eigentlich dunkelgrau sein, aber das täuscht wohl.


----------



## j.wayne (26. August 2009)

Zu der Sattelstütze gibts en extra Thema. 
Bei den Laufrädern haste wohl ein Problem mit den Lagern. Die Probleme hatte ich auch schon bei meinen XT Naben und da war dann der Lagerkonus eingelaufen. Aktuell sinds bei mir beide am Vorderrad. Aber leider sind die bei Shimano nicht lieferbar .


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. August 2009)

naja, ich hab ja nun kein spiel mehr, sollte ja behoben sein. nur komisch das ich sie so fest zudrücken musste. hatte schon angst das sie abbrechen oder die aufhängung abbricht  naja so fest sind sie auch nicht aber schon fest =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (26. August 2009)

Wunderst du dich wirklich, dass du solche Bemerkungen erntest? 
Du heulst rum anstatt dich ernsthaft um die Probleme zu kümmern. Wenns  der Händler nicht hinkriegt, geh zu nem anderen? Aber nein, du fängst gleich an " ich will ein neues Bike" das klingt eben sehr nach verzogenem Kind. Sollte wirklich was an deiner Bremse sein, kauf eine neue- sofern dich das beruhigt. Immernoch billiger als ein neues Bike v.a. ein Stereo. Überlegmal wie alt du bist und was ein Stereo kostet, in welchem Verhältnis steht das? (ich musste damals kämpfen damit mir meine Eltern das Acid erlauben, weil sie es zu teuer fanden) Wieso trügt ein nicht 100%funktionierender Poplock deinen Fahrspaß? Ich hab das Ding bei meiner Reba nie benutzt, ebenso jetzt bei der Talas.

Ich denke du wirst kaum dein AMS 100 ausreizen, da ist ein klopper wie das Stereo absolut fehl am Platz. Wie die Jungs oben schon geschrieben haben: Beschäftige dich mal mit deinem Bike! Stell die Gabel und den Dämpfer richtig ein (richtiger SAG und Druck) und evtl die Geometrie /Sitzposition. Dann wirst du auch mit deinem AMS 100 jede Menge Freude haben.


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. August 2009)

bef, irgendwie klingt das so, dass du dir irgendwie nicht schlüssig warst, welches bike es denn nun werden soll. deine freunde haben anscheind alle dirts und free da passt deins nicht so rein. jetzt nen anderes weil deine freunde es sagen ???

zur bremse, die stroker kann man eigentlich gut einstellen und funktionstüchtig machen. wenn du wirklich eine willst, hier im forum verkauft einer ne neue formula k18. die fahr ich auch. bremst immer 100% zuverlässig. auch bei nässe, nur singt sie dann und will der ganzen welt erzählen wie gern sie dich hat.

aber ansich ist dein bike ja noch neu, brems sie doch erstmal ein und wie gesagt, das setup finden ist nicht einfach.

wenn sonst alle stricke reißen, verkaufs und viel spaß mit dem stereo. schau dir auch mal das fritzz an, das ist auch was tolles.


----------



## j.wayne (26. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> naja, ich hab ja nun kein spiel mehr, sollte ja behoben sein. nur komisch das ich sie so fest zudrücken musste. hatte schon angst das sie abbrechen oder die aufhängung abbricht  naja so fest sind sie auch nicht aber schon fest =)


 
So nicht richtig, die Schnellspanner an den Laufrädern sind ja net zum Spiel einstellen und wegmachen da.  Wenn du den Hebel von den Spannern auf die Mittelposition stellt drehst du die Mutter auf der anderen Seite bis sie anliegtund vll ein bisschen mehr zu, dann zumachen und gut ist. Wenn du dann noch Spiel hast ist wirklich was an den Lagern faul. Was für Naben hast du denn drin? 


Und zu dem ganzen mein Bike geht net und soundso Geheule. Dein AMS 100 kann 1000mal mehr wie du also heul net rum und lern Fahren.


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. August 2009)

hmm ok danke, dann waren sie nur nicht richtig festgedreht. naben, spanner ect ist alles von sunrise. hab sie nun so fest wie du beschrieben hast und kein spiel mehr.
aller anfang ist schwer =) 

danke für deine hilfe.


----------



## j.wayne (26. August 2009)

Dann is ja gut.
Und damit die Bilderpolizei nicht meckern kann hier mal was vom Wochenende. 









Sind halt die Wasserzeichen drin aber ich hab keine Bock 8,90 pro Bild an die Fotoabzocker zu zahlen.


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. August 2009)

8.90 pro bild ? das ist ne menge. so gehts aber ja auch.


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

hoi Beff

lass ich nicht verückt machen  Bremsen und Gabel sind Grossserienprodukte und haben nichts mit Cube zu tun. Die gleichen Probleme kannst du mit anderen Modellen und Rädern auch haben. Ich denke mal dein Händler hat ein Problem  Also such dir mal einen anderen, muss kein Cube Händler sein, der deine Probelme beheben kann.

Ich denke dann findest du auch wieder deinen Spass am Biken

PS: 
Die Probleme mit dem Poplook gab es schon öfters, scheint an der Gabel zu liegen!
Geräusche beim bremsen sind normal!
Quietschen der Bremsen kommt vor!

Blockiern mit Abflug ist nicht normal  das sollte der Händler richten können, ansonsten ...siehe oben


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> sagt mal, wie fest habt ihr eure schnellspanner?
> 
> die am sattel muss ich so fest machen, das ich schon angst habe das der mir abbricht beim festziehen. tu ich das nicht, rutscht die sattelstange beim biken immer ein wenig rein. das gleiche bei den spannern an den rädern. die sind nun so fest. das sie kaum zu gingen. jetzt hab ich auch kein spiel mehr in den rädern. schon komisch =)
> 
> ps: die pedalen sollten eigentlich dunkelgrau sein, aber das täuscht wohl.



Fett weg,Montage Paste hin = perfekter Sitz


----------



## Organspänder (27. August 2009)

:kotz:
und ein FOTO!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (27. August 2009)

Wem gehört dieses AMS?


----------



## seppi.jung (27. August 2009)

@beff: Lass uns mit deinen Kinderkackeproblemen in Ruhe. Wechsel den Händler oder noch besser, kauf dir doch dein neues Bike. Lass dies aber bitte nicht wieder ein Cube sein, sonst stresst du und weiter in diesem Forum.


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. August 2009)

sein händler ist kein dödel, der keine bremse einstellen kann 
ich kenn den ziemlich gut, hab dort betriebspraktikum gemacht, und weiß wie gewissenhaft da (vorallem an den bremsen) gearbeitet wird !!!
ich bring mein bike sehr oft hin, weil ICH wieder was kaputt gemacht hab, und ich bin bis jetzt immer noch sehr kostengünstig und sicher damit gefahren

@ beff, was erhoffst du dir von einem stereo k18 ??? wenns der federweg ist, dann kannst dir die jammerei sparen , wenns die komponenten wie gabel & bremsen sind, dann wirst du nicht viel veränderung spüren, weil die gabel von der gleichen marke ist (rock-shox revelation, und somit genau gleiches poplock), und die k18 bremsen sind zwar schon viel besser, aber quietschen wirst du trotzdem haben ...

in diesem sinne, bleib beim bike, bleib beim händler, und fahr einfach !!!
gruß
bogl


----------



## Beff94 (27. August 2009)

Ok, danke ich höre auf zu jammern.

Es ist ein geiles Bike, bis zu den Problemen. Die Unzufriedenheit kam auch erst als mein Händler rumgepfuscht hat, ich habe mich von ihn Verar**** gefühlt und seit dem wollte ich ein neues Bike haben. 

@freeride bogl 
Ich weis auch nich was der Händler da Angestellt hat, aber ich gehe dort nicht mehr so gerne hin.


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. August 2009)

kauf doch die k18 vom user hier aus dem forum und abfahrt, falls du wirklich komplett das vertrauen in die strokers verloren hast.

oder geh zu einen anderen händler und lass dir deine bremsen dort einstellen, falls es nur an das mangelnde vertrauen an den händler liegt.


----------



## oneoone (27. August 2009)

Also ich bin der Meinung Beff ist generell mit dem "falschen" Rad ausgestattet. Denn das was er fahren will ( glaube das so durch die Zeilen zu lesen ) sollte er nach einem Enduor / Freerider schauen. 

Das AMS ist dann doch eher das Sport/Race Gerät .. was nicht so das ist was ich denke was er fahren will.. weil auf Hm zu schrubben ist denke nicht das was er gerne machen will. 

Ist meine meinung ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (27. August 2009)

jo oneoone, das gleiche hatte ich ja schonmal gesagt.

ihm wär wohl besser ein fritz bzw circus besser gestanden. ich glaub einfach er hat überfrüht sein bike gekauft und will nun  mit aller gewallt ein neues =)

aber naja egal.


----------



## Ryo (27. August 2009)

Ein Freerider für den Ackerhügel?
Dass er HM fressen will glaube ich auch nicht, aber mit einem AMS 100 geht auch einiges bergab-sofern man damit umgehen kann. Vllt nicht so rasant wie mit einem Enduro, aber man kommt auf jedenfall heil runter (Northshore und Ähnliches natürlich mal ausgeklammert)und der Spaß kommt auch nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Beff94 (27. August 2009)

Ich bin nun auch der Meinung das es ein zu früher kauf war, doch mehr wie das AMS war nicht drin. Ich habe ein neues Bike gebraucht, da mir mein altes viel zu klein war.
Wollte ja ab Anfang an des Stereo oder Fritzz, die sind nur viel zu teuer und gebrauchte gibts kaum.


----------



## oneoone (27. August 2009)

Aber es ist doch nicht COOL  schau du muß mal sehen er ist 14 man  
Da würde ich auch lieber eine Enduro/Free fahren ala Pitch oder so .. 

Ich fahr selber das AMS und weiß was da geht  und da geht einiges wenn man weiß wie.


----------



## EagleEye (27. August 2009)

Ich bin bis vor 3 Monaten nur Hardtails gefahren, zuletzt LTD und selbst mit denen kann man sehr viel anstellen.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, auf vielen Strecken komm ich mit meinem LTD schneller runter als andere mit ihrem Fully. Egal was man für ein Rad hat, wenn man es beherrscht kann man sehr viel aus dem rausholen.


----------



## Ryo (27. August 2009)

Eben Fritzz und Stereo sind sehr teuer, und man braucht so ein Teil als 14 Jähriger doch auch nicht wirklich oder? Für dein Alter ist ein AMS schon ein sehr hochwertiges Bike! Lern das Ding zu beherrschen.

Eagle wem sagst du das^^An mir ist gestern ein 28" Baumarkthardtail vorbeischossen  Da kommt man auf seinem Stereo ins Grübeln
(Okay war sein Haustrail, aber trotzdem*g*)


----------



## weasl (27. August 2009)

Also ehrlich bis vor 2Monaten hatte ich immer nur Bikes vom OTTO/QUELLE etc. Versandhäusern. Ein AMS ist für einen 14 Jährigen meiner Meinung nach noch zu hochwertig. Aber das ist Ansichts- und Geldsache .

Wenn ich überlege wie ich vor 2 Monaten mit meinem Race gefahren bin und wie ich jetzt fahre dann sind das 2 Welten.


----------



## j.wayne (27. August 2009)

Och Leut, Bilder her . Das Kindergärtnerforum is wo anders


----------



## EagleEye (27. August 2009)

so muss sich der Rennradfahrer vorgestern gefühlt haben, er hechelt sich einen ab und ich fahre mit meinem LTD in aller Ruhe hinter ihm her


----------



## fuschnick (27. August 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> @beff: Lass uns mit deinen Kinderkackeproblemen in Ruhe. Wechsel den Händler oder noch besser, kauf dir doch dein neues Bike. Lass dies aber bitte nicht wieder ein Cube sein, sonst stresst du und weiter in diesem Forum.


 
finde die einstellung mancher hier richtig zum :kotz:
anstatt dem "nachwuchs" hier mit rat und tat beiseite zu stehen, und die probleme sachlich zu erläutern macht man ihn nur runter

aber das ist halt deutschland, echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2009)

Es möge doch bitte mal derjenige vortreten, der als Kind *nicht* versucht hat, seinen Eltern das bestmögliche Rad aus den Rippen zu leiern 
Wenns klappt mit dem Stereo - Glückwunsch!  Wenn nicht - Pech gehabt 

Und hier mal wieder ein Bild:


----------



## Stefan72 (27. August 2009)

Off Topic Geschreibsel finde ich absolut überflüssig! Egal von wem und wie alt er ist.
Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Wettersteinumrundung, gestartet in Garmisch.

81Km 1900HM 5Std13Min+Pausen


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Es möge doch bitte mal derjenige vortreten, der als Kind *nicht* versucht hat, seinen Eltern das bestmögliche Rad aus den Rippen zu leiern


 
IchIchIch - wollte immer nur neue Fussballschuhe  Radfahren fand ich doof 

Dann wollen wir den Bilderanteil mal wieder anheben 





Gruss


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. August 2009)

*endlich wieder bilder, mei das ist ja zum wegschauen hier.*
*Super schöne bilder*
*Mehr davon*


----------



## seppi.jung (27. August 2009)

@fuschnik: Wir haben versucht, ihm zu helfen. Wir haben ihm Tipps gegeben und gesagt wie er vorgehen soll. Doch er lernt nicht und macht es nicht.

Anscheinend bist du Deutschland: nicht richtig lesen können aber gegen andere Forumsmitglieder hier Vorurteile und Verurteilungen äußern.


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. August 2009)

*dann schmeiße ich auch mal ein bild in die runde*


----------



## Fabian93 (27. August 2009)

Sehr g**l 
Wieviel Federweg hats denn?
Was wiegts?


----------



## seppi.jung (27. August 2009)

Oh ja. Das Bike ist geil! Richtig, richtig geil!


----------



## nen (27. August 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal mein neues Cube und meine heutige Tour im Großen Walsertal/Vorarlberg vorstellen - rund ums Breithorn: 
Marul - Alpe Laguz - Garmilsattel - Ober- und Unterpartnom - Stein - Sonntag - Marul.

Alpe Laguz und in der Mitte (imho) Madratsch der die Rote Wand verdeckt










Blick zurück auf die Rote Wand und den Güterweg zum Garmilsattel 





Kurze Rast vor Stein





War heute eine schöne Tour bei tollem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (27. August 2009)

So heut gabs kleine Entspannungsrunde mit 50km
THX an fasj für die tolle Strecke Vorallem dieser Trail war herrlich


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. August 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Sehr g**l
> Wieviel Federweg hats denn?
> Was wiegts?


 
80mm 9,7kg


----------



## unocz (27. August 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *dann schmeiße ich auch mal ein bild in die runde*





richtig geil das bike


----------



## hinundmit (27. August 2009)

So,
ich habe auch mal ein Foto von einer Feierabend-Tour. Mein AMS125 unterhalb vom Nebelhorn. Das Bike kommt aufgrund der Größenverhältnisse leider etwas klein raus


----------



## Bluesdriver (27. August 2009)

Hallo,
heute gabs mit meinen Kumpel eine kleine Feierabendtour auf den Zwiesel.






lg und schöne Restwoche.


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. August 2009)

ah sehr schön , zwiesel steht die nächsten wochen bei mir an, wie weit kann man hochpedalieren??? ist vom gipfel zur alm alles fahrbar? kann man auch ohne probleme hoch, hab gehört der wirt steht den bikern eher skeptisch gegenüber ...
hast du nochn paar mehr bilder ?

gruß
bogl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steam25 (27. August 2009)

ein wirt der bikern skeptisch gegenüber steht?!  

also DAS fände ich eine dermaßen freche unverschämtheit da fehlen mir fast die worte. 
ein wirt sollte über jeden gast erfreut sein.


----------



## Fritzzer93 (27. August 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> ein wirt der bikern skeptisch gegenüber steht?!
> 
> also DAS fände ich eine dermaßen freche unverschämtheit da fehlen mir fast die worte.
> ein wirt sollte über jeden gast erfreut sein.


 
Besonders wenn die Gäste solche Bikes mitbringen.
Sind einfach geil


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. August 2009)

nein so war das nicht gemeint, sorry, ich hab halt gehört dass er nich so gern sieht wenn biker den (recht "anspruchsvollen") steig fahren. 
kann man aus seiner sicht auch nachvollziehen, wenn er von wanderer-gästen vorgejammert bekommt, dass diese angst haben, wenn biker da runterfahren ...


----------



## derAndre (27. August 2009)

steam25 schrieb:


> ein wirt der bikern skeptisch gegenüber steht?!
> 
> also DAS fände ich eine dermaßen freche unverschämtheit da fehlen mir fast die worte.
> ein wirt sollte über jeden gast erfreut sein.



Gewöhn dich dran. Du gehörst zu einer "Minderheit" die mit Vorurteilen belastet ist


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. August 2009)

hallo !!, es geht keineswegs um die gastfreundschaft des wirtes !!! nur er glaubt es ist für uns biker zu gefährlich, und dadurch für die wanderer auch, ich weiß ja nicht mal ob was dran ist


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. August 2009)

Hi,
schöne Bilder mal wieder. Von der heutigen Tour gibt's bei mir keins, stehe noch leicht unter Schock da sich vorhin ein Spatz wie ein Lemming kopfüber vom Radweg in mein Vorderrad gestürzt hat. Als ich nochmal zurück bin, lag er ziemlich tot auf der Erde, auf dem Rücken und die Beinchen in die Luft gestreckt.
Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich der festen Überzeugung das Vögel IMMER ausweichen (können). Jetzt bin ich immernoch schockiert wie er sich einfach so das Leben nehmen konnte 

Zum Abschluss noch ein Bild aus dem Harz:




Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

bei uns gibts auch eine kneipe, die nicht auf biker steht...

wir weichen dann halt immer auf die andere aus. da ist auch die hübschere bedienung


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. August 2009)

oh mann, er hat nichts gegen biker (glaub ich), nur sieht er ANGEBLICH jene kritisch, die weiter hoch bis zum gipfel wollen, wo nur ein etwas anspruchsvoller wandersteig hochgeht (also eher die freerider) .. so jetz is aber genug hier !!! BILDER !!!

EDIT: bluesdriver und ich haben grade festgestellt dass wir unterschiedliche berge meinen ... ^^


----------



## Hemme (27. August 2009)

Pferd und Reiter bei der wohlverdienten Ruhepause:


----------



## The_Cubefreak (27. August 2009)

wo warst du/ihr unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

hast du die martascheiben gegen die wave-rotoren ausgetauscht oder war das von vornerein?


----------



## The_Cubefreak (27. August 2009)

er fährt doch ne louise....


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

nein


----------



## The_Cubefreak (27. August 2009)

ahja, sry von "the one" auf marta?


----------



## acid-driver (27. August 2009)

die neue marta kann halt was 

hätte ich geld, hätte ich meine louise auch schon getauscht, da idente bremskraft mit weniger gewicht. 
aber lassen wir wieder bilder sprechen


----------



## The_Cubefreak (27. August 2009)

jou. fahr ne ältere marta mit sl scheiben. bremskraft könnte besser sein, aber verlang ich auch nicht bei dem gewicht. und ich benötige sie auch "nur" für xc. Für die neue fehlt mir allerdings auch die kohle.
gruß


----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Pferd und Reiter bei der wohlverdienten Ruhepause:


 
Nett


----------



## Hemme (27. August 2009)

@ Bärbel: jetzt find ichs auch nett. Damals war ich ziemlich am Ende

@ The_Cubefreak: war bei unserer Gardaseeumrundung im Juni.

@ acid-driver: ist ne 2009er Marta mit vorne 203 'normal' Rotor, hinten 180 'normal' Rotor. Die 2009er Marta hat die gleichen Beläge wie die Louise, somit gehen auch problemlos die gleichen Scheiben. Sind halt hitzefester, fading tritt später ein. Bislang hat immer ein Finger gereicht.

@ The_Cubefreak: Mir ist Zuverlässigkeit, Funktion und Service des Herstellers wichtiger als ein paar Prozent mehr Bremsleistung. Deswegen Magura.


----------



## cmg20 (27. August 2009)

nen schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal mein neues Cube und meine heutige Tour im Großen Walsertal/Vorarlberg vorstellen - rund ums Breithorn:
> Marul - Alpe Laguz - Garmilsattel - Ober- und Unterpartnom - Stein - Sonntag - Marul.
> 
> Alpe Laguz und in der Mitte (imho) Madratsch der die Rote Wand verdeckt
> ...


 

Oh, jemand aus meiner Heimat, wie schön . 

Tolle Tour hast du da gemacht, muss ich glaub ich mal nachfahren . Aber wohl nicht mehr in dieser Saison, erstmal Grundlage aufbauen den Winter hindurch, mit meinem momentanen Fitness-Stand macht das nämlich irgendwie keinen wirklichen Sinn .

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (28. August 2009)

EIN FOTO



Mit CUBE


----------



## chief70 (28. August 2009)

auch Pferde mögen Cubes, Abfahrt Tegestal


----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)

Ein Geisterfritzz


----------



## Magic21 (28. August 2009)

Mit meinem Würfel auf Urlaubstour.

Cube an der Kieler Förde. Im Hintergrund die Einfahrt zum Nord-Ostsee-Kanal.






Am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal






Und noch schnell in Kalifornien vorbei geschaut.





Gruss Magic21


----------



## ssirius (28. August 2009)

Gibts da oben bei Euch im Norden irgendwo ein Wurmloch ?


----------



## EagleEye (28. August 2009)

da ists so flach die fallen durch die Erde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzzer93 (28. August 2009)

So ich zeig dann auch mal mein Radl


----------



## FWck (28. August 2009)

Schicke Bikes und tolle Bilder 

Aber...seit wann gibt's das Fritzz in der Lackierung von Stereo?

Mfg


----------



## acid-driver (28. August 2009)

sieht aus wie weiß und kakao oder irre ich mich?


----------



## FWck (28. August 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Pferd und Reiter bei der wohlverdienten Ruhepause:



Also für mich sieht das sehr wie diese Farbe hier aus.


----------



## acid-driver (28. August 2009)

macht was ihr wollt, ich geh biken


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. August 2009)

rot und orange/braun ?????

da ist schon ein unterschied zwischen den stereo und dem frizzz


----------



## Hemme (28. August 2009)

Nach den 2 Wochen Stereogehoppel durch die Alpen heute mal wieder mim Renner unterwegs gewesen.



Welzheimer Wald, Hüttenbühlsee


----------



## Cube-Lady (28. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen....

Hab mein Radl mal ein bisschen überarbeitet und frisch geputzt.



Freu mich ja schon auf die Eurobike....endlich die neuen Modelle live und in Farbe.....und das beste, ich muss nicht mich am WE durch die Massen schieben, sondern schlender Donnerstag und Freitag ganz entspannt durch die Hallen..... 

Schau mal, dass ich ein paar Bilder mitbringe.....


----------



## Ryo (29. August 2009)

Die neuen Modelle sind Online

Mein persönlicher Fav:


----------



## weasl (29. August 2009)

Wo kann man die neuen Modelle den sehen? Auf cube.eu hab ich nigs gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (29. August 2009)

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/REACTION-GTC_id_35850_.htm


----------



## pinocchi0 (29. August 2009)

hänzz bleibt hännz, mag die farbe nicht,
das neue rot,schwarz,weiß ist ziemlich schick, ausstattung fast geblieben. mal auf die preise warten.

das neue fritz black gefällt mir auch.


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. August 2009)

coooooool

aber was ich mal saudoof find, is dass des das stereo anscheinend nur noch in carbon gibt ...

der hanzz ist mein favorit, den rest find ich ehrlichgesagt jetz gar nich so prickelnd


----------



## EagleEye (29. August 2009)

ich find das hanzz sieht geil aus, hätte ich nicht schon das Fritzz würde ich es mir kaufen


----------



## EagleEye (29. August 2009)

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/stereo-white_id_35855_.htm hier ists doch in Alu


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. August 2009)

oh, das hab ich übersehn, bei den vielen stereos , gott sei dank, des wär ja auch voll blöd ...


----------



## datoni (29. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/stereo-white_id_35855_.htm hier ists doch in Alu



zum glück, ich find das carbon ist ne themenverfehlung, wenn ich denk wie oft ich den stereorahmen in carbon schon geschrottet hätte...


----------



## EagleEye (29. August 2009)

ich weiß nicht, ich denk sie halten schon viel aus. Ich hab nen Carbonlenker und der hat schon sehr viel mitgemacht, aber ich hätte zu einem Carbonrahmen auch kein Vertrauen und auch kein Geld


----------



## freeride_bogl (29. August 2009)

kann das wirklich sein, dass das ams125 an der gabel jetzt 150mm federweg hat? fänd ich voll unfair, ich hab nur 130  des sind ganze 2cm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (29. August 2009)

32er talas hat 140mm

die neue revelation hat 150 mit uturn...


----------



## datoni (29. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ich denk sie halten schon viel aus. Ich hab nen Carbonlenker und der hat schon sehr viel mitgemacht, aber ich hätte zu einem Carbonrahmen auch kein Vertrauen und auch kein Geld



so lang mas fahrerisch belastet gibts sicher keine probleme, aber ich nutz meins wirklich als all mountain-kletter damit auch gelengentlich iwas steiles steiniges rauf, und die kleinen dellen und fahrer die ich drin hab wären ziemlich sicher jedes mal ein kaputter rahmen.


----------



## EagleEye (29. August 2009)

Also Dellen im Rahmen hab ich noch nicht geschafft, aber meine Lenker mussten bei mir auch immer ordnetlich leiden.


----------



## greatwhite (29. August 2009)

Tolle Farben 
Wann ist mit der Veröffentlichung der UVPs zu rechnen?


----------



## unocz (29. August 2009)

gestern früh um 8 aufm weg zur arbeit


----------



## schatten (29. August 2009)

Interessant finde ich zu den 2010er Modellen diesen Satz:


> Für 2010 haben wir die Kinematik der AMS Modelle noch einmal feingetuned.
> Durch kleine Änderungen der Lage der Gelenkpunkte konnten wir die Fahreigenschaften dahingehend verändern, dass die Hinterbauten der Rahmen weiterhin super sensibel auf jede Bodenunebenheit reagieren und gleichzeitig ein deutlich verbessertes Verhalten bezogen auf Antriebseinflüsse zeigen. Das bedeutet, dass die Bikes bei gleichem Fahrverhalten weniger wippen.


Das war ja mal notwendig!


freeride_bogl schrieb:


> kann das wirklich sein, dass das ams125 an der gabel jetzt 150mm federweg hat? fänd ich voll unfair, ich hab nur 130  des sind ganze 2cm ...


Ja, und? Es hält dich doch keiner davon ab, eine neue Revelation einzubauen.
Aber bist du mit deinen 130mm wirklich schon am Ende (ständig Durchschläge)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dc80 (29. August 2009)

test


----------



## dc80 (29. August 2009)

Hab mir heute das neue Stereo HPA R1 bei meinem Händler bestellt... Juhui


----------



## Organspänder (29. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Die neuen Modelle sind Online
> 
> Mein persönlicher Fav:



Würde mir auch gefallen mal sehen was die Preise so Sprechen


----------



## dc80 (29. August 2009)

Werde aber das R1 auf XT umrüsten... wg. 1000.-CHF ersparnis und ist günstiger wenn verschleiss auftritt. 

So jetzt heisst es warten bis die neuen Modelle produziert werden...


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. August 2009)

dc80 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute das neue Stereo HPA R1 bei meinem Händler bestellt... Juhui



Na dann hoff ich mal für dich das die Wartezeiten für die 2010er bikes nich so hoch ausfallen.


----------



## dc80 (29. August 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus der Tour in den Flumserbergen...

War leider kein Cube dabei wird sich bei mir aber bald ändern.

Einer hatte sich noch den Pneu augeschlitzt


----------



## steboe (29. August 2009)

Ich geb auch mal unsere "Flotte" zum Besten.


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

ich muss sagen, dass ich die neuen Farben echt richtig doof finde ... sagen mir alle nicht zu und werde da lieber auf 2009er Modelle zurückgreifen ... will beim Stereo das gute alte anodisierte -.-


----------



## schlickjump3r (29. August 2009)

Also für die freunde von lebenbejahenden schwarz schautz doch garnich so schlecht aus halt nur der rote farbklecks am oberrohr.


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2009)

okay ^^ hab das Stereo mit dem Fritzz verwechselt

finde auch das Stereo RX ganz interessant mit der RS Revel. mit 150mm und die RX soll ja och ganz ok sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (29. August 2009)

Stimmt ist sicher nicht uninteressant. Bin auf die Preis gespannt.


----------



## cubxx (29. August 2009)

So mein Cube war auch wieder "spielen"


----------



## cubxx (29. August 2009)

Wie kann ich eigentlich die Bilder "direkt" anzeigen ???
(Nicht die kleine Anzeige-die angeklickt werden muß)
cubxx


----------



## Michaone (29. August 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Na dann hoff ich mal für dich das die Wartezeiten für die 2010er bikes nich so hoch ausfallen.


 

in Bayern wirds April-Mai im Rest von Deutschland Juni-Juli... wie in den letzten 15 Jahren...


----------



## Duke_01 (29. August 2009)

So, heute war ich zum spielen auch mal wieder im Wald


----------



## Cube-Lady (30. August 2009)

Möcht die neuen Modelle doch nicht auf Bildern sehen, die hat mein Chef mir vor 3 Wochen schon gezeigt....
Live und in Farbe zum anfassen und das kann ich wohl am Donnerstag....

Hab da übrigens auch mit meinem Bruder ne kleine Sammlung....

1. Cube Analoge aus mitte/ende der 90er Jahre
2. Cube Reaction 2008 mit der K24
3. Cube LTD Race 2008 K18/ komplett XT
4. Cube AMS 100 2009
5. Cube Agree aus 2003/2004?? 


Das 2. und 5. fehlen auf dem Bild leider.....


----------



## harmstommy (30. August 2009)

Kürzlich im Deister..........
von links:

CUBE LTD CC 2009
CUBE AMS Pro 2005
CUBE LTD Race 2009
CUBE AMS 125 2009


----------



## Strati (30. August 2009)

Cube-Lady schrieb:


> Das 2. und 5. fehlen auf dem Bild leider.....



Dafür ist das schöne große MTB von Lucky Bike in Bielefeld mit drauf (halb zumindestens...)


----------



## Beff94 (30. August 2009)

Meld mich auch mal wieder, die neuen Cubes find ich farblich jetzt nicht so gelungen. Die 2009er sind schöner, natürlich gibt es auch ein paar Ausnahmen. Die Stereos haben mir dieses Jahr aber besser gefallen. Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (30. August 2009)

cubxx schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eigentlich die Bilder "direkt" anzeigen ???
> (Nicht die kleine Anzeige-die angeklickt werden muß)
> cubxx



Fotos in dein Album hier hochladen und dann einen der codes auswählen:


----------



## Cube-Lady (30. August 2009)

Strati schrieb:


> Dafür ist das schöne große MTB von Lucky Bike in Bielefeld mit drauf (halb zumindestens...)


 

Gut erkannt.......
Bietet sich auch an, wenn man da arbeitet...... 
Find den Hintergrund echt gut....


----------



## Organspänder (30. August 2009)

Keine Sonntagsrunde vor der Arbeit. . .






Wetter ausnutzen


----------



## beuze1 (30. August 2009)

*@ Organspänder*

*gibt,s bei Euch in Berlin noch öffentliche Hinrichtung..*
(wegen dem Galgen)


----------



## Organspänder (30. August 2009)

*gibt,s bei Euch in Berlin noch öffentliche Hinrichtung..*
(wegen dem Galgen)

Ja für alle die kein CUBE fahren

p.s. schöne Halterung für dein Garmin selbstgemacht


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (30. August 2009)

Noch Fragen
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/451240]





[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/451221]





[/URL]

Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (30. August 2009)

Gelber-Hirsch schrieb:


> *Noch Fragen*
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/451221]
> 
> ...



*ne, warum..*









*@ Organspänder*


> p.s. schöne Halterung für dein Garmin selbstgemacht



ne,da..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=60656


----------



## Fabian93 (30. August 2009)

Da sieht man doch mal wieder die Verbindung zwischen Mann und Maschiene

Sind auf jedenfall tolle Fotos


----------



## Strati (31. August 2009)

Cube-Lady schrieb:


> Gut erkannt.......
> Bietet sich auch an, wenn man da arbeitet......
> Find den Hintergrund echt gut....



Kaufe da ja auch sehr gerne... der Hintergrund ist echt gut!


----------



## Djhubert2 (31. August 2009)

HI Leute,

dann will ich mal noch ein Bild von meinem Würfel reinsetzsen

schöne Grüße aus dem Saarland


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2009)

steboe schrieb:


> Ich geb auch mal unsere "Flotte" zum Besten.



Was ist denn am rechten Bike für eine Gabel verbaut? Sieht nach viel Federweg aus...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## beuze1 (31. August 2009)

*auch Bergbauern profitieren von Mountainbiker..*


----------



## Huugo (31. August 2009)

wie versprochen, hier die brandheißen Bilder aus dem Karwendel 






































ist es nicht herrlich in den Bergen ?!
mehr Bilder im Album...


----------



## regenrohr (31. August 2009)

Djhubert2 schrieb:


>



in Mettlach... bist du die Saarschleifen Tafeltour gefahren oder nur so an der Saar entlang?


----------



## Cube-Lady (31. August 2009)

Strati schrieb:


> Kaufe da ja auch sehr gerne... der Hintergrund ist echt gut!




Komisch...hab dich glaub ich noch nie bei uns gesehen....
Ich verkauf ja auch.... 

Vielleicht bin ich einfach blind....


----------



## Strati (31. August 2009)

@Cube-Lady

Habe bei Falko mein Cube gekauft, meine Freundin hat ein Trek EX-8 bei euch geholt, mein Navi habe ich bei Markus gekauft ... du siehst, bin schon häufiger da ;-)...

War heute sogar in Bielefeld unterwegs - Halleluja Steinbruch, Eiserner Anton usw.







Weitere Bilder wie immer auf jens-stratmann.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (31. August 2009)

so wollte euch eig in den nächsten tagen mit wunderbaren bildern aus dem schönen steigerwald erfreuen, aber leider hats mich gestern auf meinem nicht annähernd schwierigen hometrail dermaßen zerbröselt, dass die leute mit den kitteln mit dem schlüsselbein am donnerstag "aus zwei mach eins" spielen werden. bike hat wie immer lediglich nen kratzer am tacho und den triggern 

wollt ihr wirklich bilder sehen? @bilderpolizei ^^ (wenn ja ich besorg nach der op die röntgenbilder von davor und von danach! achja by the way ists mein erster bruch  und erster krankenhausaufenthalt) und das mit 16einhalb

greetz


----------



## Dämon__ (31. August 2009)

na dann mal gute Genesung und mach das nächste mal lieber ein wenig langsamer.


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. August 2009)

vielen vielen dank! aber die speed wars garnicht ^^ ok waren 40 aber auf gerader strecke mit kies/rasen im wechsel aber kette is vorn vom kettenblatt gesprungen, ich wollt se wieder reinschalten und hab weils verkanntet hat das hinterrad bissle hochgelupft... blöd nur dass da grad der wechsel in den 4cm tiefen kies inklusive bodenwelle kam... da fällt man nunmal mit ausgestreckten armen vornüber 

nuja ich hoffe op verläuft gut und ich bekomm danach nichts von den schmerzen mit....


----------



## m.rr (31. August 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/453546







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/453547


----------



## Flatsche (31. August 2009)

Tachen. Ich hoffe auch bald ein bild von meinem cube hier einstellen zu können, dazu brauch ich allerdings erst das bike. hierfür wollte ich am donnerstag mal bei rabe bikes in münchen vorbeischauen. rabe verkauft das ams 100 als sonderedition mit einer Magura Louise bremse mit 180er Scheiben VR / HR statt der xt. Ist diese bremse gut oder schlecht oder mittelmäßig ? Vllt. hat ja jmd. mit der erfahrung. 
Was haltet ihr eigl. von sondereditionsrädern ? gibt es da nachteile ??
ihr wunder euch vllt warum ich diese frage in nem bilderforum stelle ( hoffe das ist nicht verboten) aber hier sind ja die spezialisten für cube bikes !!!
danke für eure antworten !!


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. August 2009)

die bremse ist der wahnsinn! nachteile sind mir keine bekannt, im gegenteil, ich mag die dt swiss laufräder 

eben ich hätte die frage auch gestellt. ich fahr die 07er louise und selbst die war schon  also.. kannst nichts falsch machen damit

(nur mit links zu schreiben ist als rechtshänder echt zuim kotzen)


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

jo. louise kannst du kaufen.


----------



## Flatsche (31. August 2009)

danke für die umgehen antwort 
was ist mit links schreiben ???


----------



## beuze1 (31. August 2009)

*@ Eck1992*


Eck1992 schrieb:


> wollt ihr wirklich bilder sehen? @bilderpolizei ^^ (wenn ja ich besorg nach der op die röntgenbilder von davor und von danach! achja by the way ists mein erster bruch  und erster krankenhausaufenthalt) und das mit 16einhalb




*her damit..*












*nimm den Foto mit zur OP..
und dann mal gute Genesung..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (31. August 2009)

ok mach ich xD aber ich mach euch bilder ^^ (hoffe aber des wird nicht so komisch geklammert sondern mit selbstauflösenden fäden gemacht)

ich berichte euch auf jeden fall (weng schiss hab ich ja schon)

läuft aber unter vollnarkose

greetz


----------



## Flatsche (31. August 2009)

Hm, dass sieht mir ja aus wie ein schlüsselbeinbruch, richtig ?


----------



## Flatsche (31. August 2009)

wie is eigl dann die xt bremse ? besser oder schlechter als die louise ??


----------



## Stefan72 (31. August 2009)

@Flatsche

Bitte fÃ¼hre deine Off Topic Diskussion im AMS 100 Thread weiter! Ist ja nicht zum aushalten, eine âwelche Bremse ist besser Diskussionâ im Cube Bilder Faden.


----------



## Bluesdriver (31. August 2009)

Jo Eck, gute Besserung und Kopf hoch!!


----------



## beuze1 (31. August 2009)

Flatsche schrieb:


> Hm, dass sieht mir ja aus wie ein schlüsselbeinbruch, richtig ?



*nein, Tossy3....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (31. August 2009)

Mein Fritzz ist zerfallen


----------



## Ryo (31. August 2009)

Hm nicht unbedingt der ideale Platz zum Putzen oder?^^


----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2009)

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da und schon lässt der Eine sein Stereo zerfallen und der Andere bricht sich die Schulter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gute Besserung übrigens 
Seit Beuzes schlimmer Schulter sind wir ja bildermäßig an einiges gewöhnt  Vielleicht könntest du ja die weniger blutigen Fotos für uns auswählen  Es soll ja auch Cubebiker geben, die etwas zarter besaitet sind


----------



## EagleEye (31. August 2009)

Och das geht ganz gut


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da und schon lässt der Eine sein Stereo zerfallen und der Andere bricht sich die Schulter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich versuch es unblutig zu halten  werd mich auch explizit GEGEN tackern aussprechen. aber röntgenbilder gibts freihaus, aber damit wir bald alles durchhaben: beuze hate das linke, ich das rechte schlüsselbein  ich hab mir überlegt alle meine cube- narben zu fotografieren, nachzubearbeiten und die umrisse mit auto decorfolie (bekannter macht das professionell) auf meinem rahmen zu ver ewigen (in weiß dann) wird aber 6 wochen dauern bis ich wieder ein bike unter die füße bekomm (und ich stand einmal gut im training....) nuja was will man machen

ich geb euch den tipp: macht nicht son scheiß wie ich ^^

jetz wird der alpencross nächstes jahr (jaa mit 17 jahren schon) wohl ein paar metallene gramm anstrengender


----------



## EagleEye (31. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da und schon lässt der Eine sein Stereo zerfallen und der Andere bricht sich die Schulter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich gemeint war, das isn Fritzz 
Morgen fällt es hoffentlich wieder zusammen


----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Wenn ich gemeint war, das isn Fritzz
> Morgen fällt es hoffentlich wieder zusammen


 
Wie peinlich


----------



## Ryo (31. August 2009)

Na wenn ihr hier jetzt das Posen anfangt^^
Kernspinbilder meiner Radiusfraktur:


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


>


 


sag mal bauzi, ist das die methode wo das teil, welches zum schultergelenk führt, mit eine art haken unterklemmt und gut verschraubt wird? oder mussten sie es so schrauben, da es zu nah am gelenk war ? alles gut verheilt ?


edit: RYO ? ist doch dein hand/gelenk oder ?


----------



## EagleEye (31. August 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie peinlich



kann ja mal vorkommen, die sehen sich ja sehr ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (31. August 2009)

Jep linkes Handgelenk


----------



## EagleEye (31. August 2009)

wo ihr jetzt mit den Bildern umeuch werft, ich hätte noch ein rechtes Knie mit einem zerrissenen hinteren Kreuzband (und das vordere ist nur noch ein grauer Schatten)


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

live bilder bitte


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. August 2009)

Ich glaub, ich muss auch mal alte röntgenbilder einscannen
Melde mich hiermit mal seit langer Zeit wieder zurück
Und ich hab auch eeeeendlich mal wieder bilder mitgebracht, diesmal aus dem diesjährigen Urlaub mit bike
Es ging ins Wallis, in der Schweiz, genauer nach Leukerbad, in ne richtig geile Ferienwohnung; alles in allem richtig gut! Top! Gebiket wurde aufs Torrenthorn, zum Gemipass und Kandersteg, und am matterhorn hab ich die protektoren ausgepackt und hab ne richtig gute abfahrt in traum panorama genossen





Top Trail um den Daubensee, in rund 2400m Höhe





Schöner Biken für Genießer :dauemen:





Gut, übers Wetter ließ sich am Anfang noch streiten, aaaber in soner Umgebung 
(ne halbe Stunde später bin ich pünktlich miit den ersten Tropfen im Hof eingefahren)





Tacho geht bis 30% Steigung; naja, die hatte er auch Sausteil alles





Da muss die Gabel getravelt sein (Da war ich doch heilfroh die RLC zu haben)





Mächste Tour zur Rinderhütte und Torrenthorn. Neben dem engen Pfad bergauf gings doch gutte 100hm ohne halt nach unten..Da waren auch ettliche Tragepassagen, da ich auf nen Wanderweg geraten war, ders in sich hatte, gutes Training, und super technik übung auf jeden fall








Fast höhe Rinderhütte.





Biken am Matterhorn, ein Traum! Die abfahrten sind der Hammer!" Und vom Schwarzsee (2600m) gehts auch lange bergab, wenn man will auf knappp unter 1000!










So, soweit von mir, Sorry für das Bilder gesppame, aber hab mich ja in letzter Zeit zurückgehalten Hoffe, sie gefallen
Gute besserung an alle Halbtoten


(Quali hat zwecks verkleinerung, leider etwas gelitten)


----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2009)

Super und ich könnte noch Bilder von den dicken blauen Flecken an meinem Oberschenkel beisteuern von meinem letzten Ausflug ins Grüne 

Eigentlich ist es auch gar nicht OT wenn wir solche Bilder posten, wir sind ja immerhin von einem Cube gefallen


----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2009)

*@Andi*
Superschöne Bilder  
Die Schweiz ist schon ein echtes Paradies für Biker


----------



## datoni (31. August 2009)

hatte auch nen tossy3 links und ne radiusfraktur im handgelenk rechts, allerdings hatte ich nicht so schöne schrauben sondern drähte drinnen-funktionieren tuts wieder einwandrfrei jedoch hab ich ne 1cm bleibende stufe in der schulter

@eck hatte am 25.06 meine draht entfernungs op und mittlerweile bin ich trainingsmäßig wieder so gut wie davor, tw sogar besser weil ichs sehr motiviert danach angegangen bin-kopf hoch halb so schlimm, und ausserdem bist noch ein bissl jünger als ich da gehts no besser


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. August 2009)

vielen dank  an alle für die aufbauenden worte  seid halt doch DIE comunity schlechthin!

ich werde berichten ^^


----------



## Hemme (31. August 2009)

@ Andi:
war vor 2 Wochen auch da. Sind vom Gemmi nach Leukerbad, dann hoch zur Rinderhütte und auf endlosem Sahnetrail bis ins Rhonetal abgefahren....coole Gegend, bis auf das Bikeverbotsschild am Gemmipass (ist sicher nur ne Empfehlung )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (31. August 2009)

Naja, aufs Torrenthorn selbst gabs eigtl. auch "nur" sogenannte Wanderrouten. Naja, auch das wohl nur ne empfehlung Solang man freundlich ist und bleibt ist alles grün


----------



## Huugo (1. September 2009)

bei Interesse hätte ich noch MRT-Bilder von zerfeztem vorderen Kreuzband, gerissenem Innenband und gerissenem Außenmeniskus im Angebot. Feine Sache... 
Aber Radeln geht trotzdem!


----------



## Organspänder (1. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Andi*
> Superschöne Bilder
> Die Schweiz ist schon ein echtes Paradies für Biker



Schließe mich da mal mit an sehr schön und erst dieses GRÜN


----------



## Djhubert2 (1. September 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> in Mettlach... bist du die Saarschleifen Tafeltour gefahren oder nur so an der Saar entlang?


 
Hi Regenrohr, ich bin noch ein stück an der Saar langs und dann ab an die Cloef.

gruß Carsten


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. September 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


>



ist auf dem schild ein mountainbike zu sehen ???? 
- NEIN !!!!!! 

also darf ich da auch fahren ^^, und ausserdem ist das ja ne autobahn, nicht steil und voll breit ...


----------



## trek 6500 (1. September 2009)

@andy : ...schön , dich mal wieder zu lesen ! ))) geile bilder !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strati (1. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ist auf dem schild ein mountainbike zu sehen ????



Zumindestens kein Fully, also darfst du da fahren


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus meinem Urlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm.


















Super geil in Saalbach ,diese 7 Tage waren fantastisch.


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. September 2009)

So wies aussieht hat das Wetter auch gepasst, was will man mehr


----------



## biker1967 (1. September 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Mein Fritzz ist zerfallen



Auf der unterseite des Rahmens steht das Haltbarkeitsdatum. Das is dann wahrscheinlich abgelaufen wie man sieht


----------



## beuze1 (1. September 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Auf der unterseite des Rahmens steht das Haltbarkeitsdatum. Das is dann wahrscheinlich abgelaufen wie man sieht



*stimmt..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. September 2009)

Wenn man "positiv" draufguckt sieht man also, dass dein Rad am 8.04.2012 abgelaufen is! Naja, Hatte ja ein erfülltes leben


----------



## Organspänder (1. September 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen, heute mal das schöne Wetter nochmal genutzt und zum Feierabend eine "Treppentour" gemacht

Start nach kleinem Hügelanstieg




Da kam uns dann soetwas unter die Räder






Oben angekommen. . .







. . . und wieder runter






wieder Zuhause angekommen




Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Chrisinger (1. September 2009)

Heut auch nochmal das schöne Wetter ausgenüzt!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Heim-Trail


----------



## Hemme (2. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:
			
		

> ist auf dem schild ein mountainbike zu sehen ????
> - NEIN !!!!!!
> 
> also darf ich da auch fahren ^^, und ausserdem ist das ja ne autobahn, nicht steil und voll breit ...



Der Weg wird schon noch anspruchsvoller, so isses ned. Aber gewiss nichts dramatisches. Das Verbotsschild ist sicher nur zum Schutz der Wanderer da. Und da wir nette Kerle sind gabs keine Probleme...


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. September 2009)

Eben, wenns eng ist, Kinder oder Tiere im Spiel sind, oder eine große Gruppe kommt, einfach mal rechts ran und schön grüßen  Ich hatte auf ner abfahrt nach leukerbad sogar ne 20minütige unterhaltung mit wandern, bei denen ich mal gehalten hab, weil der trail sehr schmal war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (2. September 2009)

Jepp, ganz Deiner Meinung


----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2009)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Heut auch nochmal das schöne Wetter ausgenüzt!
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Heim-Trail



sieht gut aus


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. September 2009)

*Hallo, auch das gute wetter ausgenutzt und schnell am frühen abend zum stahlhaus geradelt. Mei war das schöööön*


----------



## Ryo (2. September 2009)

Mensch dein Stereo sieht immer so sauber aus Aber ist das da ein Tundra Sattel?:O Was ist mit dem Gobi passiert? Ich hatte den Tundra auf meinem AMS Pro drauf und muss sagen: der Umstieg auf den Gobi war eine Wohltat^^

Da das der Thread ist, der wohl am meisten gelesen wird- kurz OT:
Wem lauf ich denn Gefahr am Samstag am Cube Stand zu begegnen?


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. September 2009)

*ja ein tundra ist es, wird ja auch immer fein geputzt das radl...*


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. September 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Mensch dein Stereo sieht immer so sauber aus Aber ist das da ein Tundra Sattel?:O Was ist mit dem Gobi passiert? Ich hatte den Tundra auf meinem AMS Pro drauf und muss sagen: der Umstieg auf den Gobi war eine Wohltat^^
> 
> Da das der Thread ist, der wohl am meisten gelesen wird- kurz OT:
> Wem lauf ich denn Gefahr am Samstag am Cube Stand zu begegnen?



Samstag nich, aber Heute Abend-Freitagabend  Freu mich schon drauf!! Habt ihr schon die 2010er Cube Seite durchforstet? Seit elf Uhr heute Morgen online. Da gibts schon ne aussicht auf den würfel stand


----------



## joergenson (2. September 2009)

Stichwort Sauberkeit,

hatte letzten Sonntag nichts besseres zu tun, als die Radln zu säubern.
Hier das Resultat  :

































Nein, ich habe bei Cube keinen Mengenrabatt bekommen.
Jetzt schnappe ich mir als erstes das Hardtail und verschaffe 
mir wieder Putzarbeit.

Ride on, joergenson


----------



## Organspänder (2. September 2009)

Sehr schöne Sammlung hast du da


----------



## datoni (2. September 2009)

joergenson schrieb:


> Stichwort Sauberkeit,
> 
> hatte letzten Sonntag nichts besseres zu tun, als die Radln zu säubern.
> Hier das Resultat  :
> ...



alles deine??

das sting ist wirklich eine schönheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dritt-Max (2. September 2009)

joergenson schrieb:


> Stichwort Sauberkeit,
> 
> hatte letzten Sonntag nichts besseres zu tun, als die Radln zu säubern.


 

wow - tolle Geräte .

Aber falls Du mal bei mir in der Gegend bist kannste mal auf ne Säuberung reinschauen .


----------



## joergenson (2. September 2009)

Na ja, das Attention gehört meiner Freundin. Die anderen vier Cubes sind meine. Wobei alle fünf Räder Individualaufbauten sind - sprich Rahmen gekauft und den Rest selbst zusammengestellt und montiert.

Ride on, joergenson


----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2009)

sieht man an den bremsen


----------



## joergenson (2. September 2009)

Ich stehe zu den CNC-gefrästen Bremsen aus GB-Barnoldswick


----------



## Organspänder (2. September 2009)

mal Offtopic
Wer kennt diesen. . .


----------



## ibinsnur (2. September 2009)

bei uns in salzburg hängt auch so einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheres (2. September 2009)

In Leipzig stehen recht viele von Schwalbe, aber von Continental hab ich noch keinen gesehen.


----------



## mox (2. September 2009)

cool, wie sind die Preise da?  Hab noch nie einen solchen Automaten gesehen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cheres (2. September 2009)

Hm, gute Frage, kam noch nie in die Verlegenheit mir einen holen zu müssen.


----------



## zippolino (2. September 2009)

mox schrieb:


> cool, wie sind die Preise da?  Hab noch nie einen solchen Automaten gesehen!
> 
> Viele Grüße


ich meine 6 euro kostet einer


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. September 2009)

5 Euronen mÃ¼ssten es sein...

Edit: mal wieder nicht F5 gedrÃ¼ckt  . Aber 5-6 â¬ sind es schon

GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC


----------



## barbarissima (2. September 2009)

Der Schlauchomat hat mir schon ein paar Schläuche ausgespuckt  Aber er hängt ehrlich gesagt nie da, wo meine Schläuche kaputt gehen


----------



## R1Knochi (2. September 2009)

so heute nach längerer Pause mal wieder eine kleine Runde gedreht....
mal sehen wer es kennt?












schönen Abend noch....ich geh erst mal Bike putzen


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

ist doch gar nicht schmutzig


----------



## Bluesdriver (2. September 2009)

Ich wandre ja so gerne am Rennsteig durch das Land,
den Beutel auf dem Rücken, die Klampfe in der Hand.
Ich bin ein lust'ger Wandersmann, so völlig unbeschwert.
Mein Lied erklingt durch Busch und Tann, das jeder gerne hört.


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (2. September 2009)

In Frammersbach hinter'm Rathaus hängt auch eins von Schwalbe^^ Kosten alle 6,50 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Knochi (2. September 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Ich wandre ja so gerne am Rennsteig durch das Land,
> den Beutel auf dem Rücken, die Klampfe in der Hand.
> Ich bin ein lust'ger Wandersmann, so völlig unbeschwert.
> Mein Lied erklingt durch Busch und Tann, das jeder gerne hört.


 Danke für das nette Ständchen...und richtig ist es außerdem!


----------



## barbarissima (2. September 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Ich wandre ja so gerne am Rennsteig durch das Land,
> den Beutel auf dem Rücken, die Klampfe in der Hand.
> Ich bin ein lust'ger Wandersmann, so völlig unbeschwert.
> Mein Lied erklingt durch Busch und Tann, das jeder gerne hört.


 
Kannste das nicht mal vorsingen, dann erkenne ichs bestimmt


----------



## Bluesdriver (2. September 2009)

Wenn ich singe, ist das Forum leer , aber hier in einer etwas besseren Version:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDLs9QicOps"]YouTube - Stephanie Hertel und ihre papa - Das Rennsteiglied[/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

ungefähr so


----------



## barbarissima (2. September 2009)

Jetzt haben sich gerade meine Nackenhaare aufgestellt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich kann gar nicht sagen, was schlimmer war, das von Stefan oder das von Bluesdriver


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (2. September 2009)

Aua, das tut weh.  
Dagegen ist ja sogar der Küblböck ein Sänger.


----------



## OneZero (2. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sich gerade meine Nackenhaare aufgestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da muss ich voll zustimmen! Um mich zu beruhigen brauche ich erst noch ein Glas Rosé


----------



## EagleEye (2. September 2009)

was klickt ihr auch sone Links an


----------



## Bluesdriver (2. September 2009)

das ist die musik, vor der mich meine eltern gewarnt haben.
muss auch erstmal eine richtige cd reinschmeissen.
sorry nochmal, hoffe ihr könnt trotzdem schlafen. und das von mzaskar muss ich mir unbedingt downloaden! wahnsinns stimme und musikalisch top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. September 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> was klickt ihr auch sone Links an


 
Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass die gleich mit den ganz harten Sachen daher kommen 
Stellt euch mal vor, so ein ahnungsloser Newby klickt heute zum ersten mal voller Vorfreude auf die schönen Cubepicks den Thraed an. Und auf was stößt er da? AUF STEFANIE HERTEL UND IHREN PAPA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bluesdriver und mzaskar werden jetzt bestimmt von den Mods verwarnt


----------



## EagleEye (2. September 2009)

klickt ihr auch da drauf? -> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE"]YouTube - Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering[/ame]


----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2009)

klar, ist doch voll gut


----------



## barbarissima (2. September 2009)

Die können auf alle Fälle besser singen als die Stefanie


----------



## Bluesdriver (2. September 2009)

Na das hört sich ja ehr so an:



http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/18218/Bild002.jpg


----------



## EagleEye (2. September 2009)

wie schafft man denn das?
Man packt doch kein Rad in einen Smart, da kauft man sich ein größeres Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (2. September 2009)

vorallem wer bitte fährt vorne racing ralph und hinten nobby nic


----------



## Organspänder (2. September 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> klickt ihr auch da drauf?


na klar ist doch schöne Entspannungsmusik
hab da auch noch einen
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaOHg2-9c6I"]YouTube - Killswitch Engage - My Curse(MUSIC VIDEO)[/ame]

und für die Bilderpolizei gibt es auch noch was. . .


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. September 2009)

Bluesdriver schrieb:


> Na das hört sich ja ehr so an:


 

wolltest über irgendwas springe oder schön weit fliegen, hast angst bekommen gebremst mit dem vorderrad nach vorn abgerutscht und mit dem rohr direkt auf den "was auch immer" gelandet ?

schon hart gemacht


----------



## JuergenM. (2. September 2009)

Geiler Song!

Such mal nach 10years of Rage, mit dem Dresdner Symphonie Orchester, einfach nur schön.


----------



## Bluesdriver (2. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> wolltest über irgendwas springe oder schön weit fliegen, hast angst bekommen gebremst mit dem vorderrad nach vorn abgerutscht und mit dem rohr direkt auf den "was auch immer" gelandet ?
> 
> schon hart gemacht


 
ist kein foto von mir, ist auch von einem Forumteilnehmer von 2005 ist das bild. Wollte auch den namen einfügen, aber das geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. September 2009)

aber schon ne krasse nummer den rahmen direkt an dieser stelle einzudrücken =)


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2009)

ich meine er sagte es wäre an einem Wiesengraben passiert  nur ein kleiner Graben


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. September 2009)

na dann mal lieber das vorderrad hochziehen als so drüber =)


----------



## j.wayne (3. September 2009)

So, gestern war ich auf der Eurobike. Schöne Bilder von schönen Cubes hab ich mitgebracht.





































Ich find das Grün sieht in Echt super Schick aus, nicht so wie das Einheitsschwarz bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. September 2009)

*super Bilder*

*Gabel ist Kaputt...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (3. September 2009)

Und wieso macht man sowas??


----------



## Fritzzer93 (3. September 2009)

Warum hat das Hanzz auf der Eurobike einen anderen Hinterbau wie auf der Internetseite von Cube?


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2009)

Messemodell  du meinst die Anlenkung des Dämpfers?? Zumal das Bild dahinter auch eine andere ANlenkung zeigt 

Aber es gefällt mir trotzdem und ich bin am ueberlegen ...... interessant wäre nur noch wie es sich bergauf bewegen lässt, bleibt bei touren in den Alpen nicht aus


----------



## Fritzzer93 (3. September 2009)

ja ich habe die Anlenkung gemeint. Rein optisch finde ich das Messemodell aber schöner. 
Im Katalog meint Cube dass das bergauf fahren zur Leichtigkeit wird  Ich denke zwar nicht dass man das so glauben sollte, kann mir aber vorstellen dass es für ein Bike dieser Federwegsklasse relativ gut bergauf geht. Im April konnte ich auch mal einen Prototypen(noch mit DTC-Hinterbau) kurz im Hof fahren, dabei fühlte es sich auch nicht wie ein reinrassiger schwerer Downhiller an. Dass Fritzz ist ja zB auch vergleichsweise leicht bergauf zu fahren.


----------



## seppi.jung (3. September 2009)

Das AMS hat so viel FW? Hatten das die Alten auch schon`?


----------



## freeridebiker66 (3. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Messemodell  du meinst die Anlenkung des Dämpfers?? Zumal das Bild dahinter auch eine andere ANlenkung zeigt
> 
> Aber es gefällt mir trotzdem und ich bin am ueberlegen ...... interessant wäre nur noch wie es sich bergauf bewegen lässt, bleibt bei touren in den Alpen nicht aus



Das Hanzz ist sicherlich nicht für längere Anstiege gedacht. 
Das isn Bike für den Bikepark für fette Drops usw.
Ich denke es ist nicht besonders angenehm mit dem Bike längere Touren in den Alpen zu fahren, weil wenns mal 1000 hm hoch geht siehst du da denk ich ziemlich fertig aus.


----------



## Beff94 (3. September 2009)

Meineswissens hatten die BIkes die ein Rock Shox Gabel hatten 130mm
und dieses Jahr 150mm.


----------



## acid-driver (3. September 2009)

meinst du das ams125?

das hat hinten 130mm und vorne entweder ne talas mit max 140 oder die neue revelation mit 150mm


----------



## biker1967 (3. September 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> mal Offtopic
> Wer kennt diesen. . .



Weis einen bei mir in der Nähe. Komme allerdings nicht so oft an dem Laden vorbei.
Aber ne geile Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strati (3. September 2009)

In Münster bei Hürther ( XXL ) steht auch so ein Ding rum...


----------



## Tintera (3. September 2009)

gibbet auch Kondome....???


----------



## derAndre (3. September 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> gibbet auch Kondome....???


Mit ein bisschen Geschick, kannst son Schlauch dafür auch verwenden. Ist halt nicht ganz gefühlsecht


----------



## wuerfelfreund (3. September 2009)

Wollte auch mal wieder Bilder reinsetzen....sind von ner kleineren Tour am gestriegen Tag. Hatte nen Kunpel dabei der mit ner Spiegelreflex einfach mal draufgehalten hat!!!


----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. September 2009)

hey, einer den angepeilten preis von dem hanzz da???...sieht doch mal nach spaß aus das dingen....


----------



## r19andre (3. September 2009)

Hi,
genaue Preise gibts noch nicht, da auch noch nicht bekannt wann das Ding Serienreif in den Verkauf gehen kann.

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (3. September 2009)

aso....shit...na dann thx....

ps: wird wahrscheinlich ein kleinwagenpreis.....mal warten auf die ersten freeridetests....


----------



## beuze1 (3. September 2009)

*war gestern u heute auch auf der Eurobike und bin natürlich bei Cube vorbeigekommen..
die Farben sehen in echt bedeutend besser aus als auf den Bildern, aber das komische Hallenlicht mit der Beleuchtung von Stand war oft zu viel für meine kleine Digicam.. *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




@ j.wayne
a*uf Deinem 3 Bild ist Ravensburg,s größter Bikehändler (GHOST) zu sehn...
und das bei Cube..*


----------



## trek 6500 (3. September 2009)

..ich liebe das hanzz---seufz...


----------



## freeridebiker66 (3. September 2009)

oh ja des is das geilste was cube jemals gemacht hat
jetz is sparen angesagt...


----------



## Rotten67 (3. September 2009)

Ich habe es schon fast zusammen...
werde nächste WOche bestellen
Das Reaction


----------



## pinocchi0 (3. September 2009)

ich find das lady stereo richtig hübsch. mit dem hänzchen könnte man sich anfreunden, aber das hänzchen hat keine 36 oder 40er fox, spart ein wenig, ich rechne mal mit 2800 - 4000 für die beiden versionen.

schon teuer ;(


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Bilder!

Ja das Reaction Carbon in diesem Rotton ist echt schön, fließende Formen und Farbspielereien...

Aber so alles in allem ist mir das etwas zu bunt und ob eine totale Systemintegration immer der richtige Weg ist frag ich mich auch. Wo bleibt dann da die Eigenständigkeit wenn jeder das selbe farblich bis zur Vetilkappe abgestimmte Bike hat  
Man bin ich altmodisch, aber mein nächstes kommt wiederum auch nicht als Komplettbike, genau aus dem Grund ;

Gruß aus Stockholm, Hk.


----------



## j.wayne (4. September 2009)

Also ich find die ganzen Farben super schön, ist auch was anderes als das ewige Schwarz/Grau gemurkse. Corratec hats vielleicht etwas übertrieben mit den Papageienrädern, aber bei Cube sahs scho sehr Hübsch aus. 

@ beuze:
Vielleicht will der Händler auch mal was gescheites Verkaufen


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2009)

*Ach sind das schöne Bikes*






Ich möchte bitte das Sting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kann mich noch gar nicht entscheiden, ob ich das Grünschwarze schöner finde, oder das Rotschwarze. 
Ich werde wohl mal wieder einen Lottoschein ausfüllen. Vielleicht lässt sich die Ansparzeit ja ein wenig verkürzen


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

Hmm, kann mich nicht entscheiden ....

Stereo in Carbon 
Hanzz in Alu 

ok ich nehm beide  ... Wer sponsert mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2009)

Und was ist mit Fritzz?
Der würde so schön mittendrin liegen


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. September 2009)

also ganz ehrlich? das stereo is ja dermaßen geil  ich werd mal das sparen anfangen ^^ schließlich brauch in 2 jahren ein neues bike  (ich brauch doch nen nebenjob )


achja ich wollte nur bescheid sagen, dass die op gut gelaufen ist 

mir gehts weider spitze und zugang und drainage sind schon gezogen... bilder gibts noch keine muss die röntgenbilder daheim dann wieder abfotographieren (dauert noch 1-2 tage)

nochmal danke für die gedrückten daumen 

greeetz


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2009)

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass du bald wieder auf dem Bike sitzt


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Fritzz?
> Der würde so schön mittendrin liegen


 
Dass sind dann zuviele Cubes  auchandere Hersteller haben schöne Töchter oder so  



> Ich werde wohl mal wieder einen Lottoschein ausfüllen. Vielleicht lässt sich die Ansparzeit ja ein wenig verkürzen


 
Gute Idee


----------



## EagleEye (4. September 2009)

Man kann nie genug Cubes haben


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> > Ich werde wohl mal wieder einen Lottoschein ausfüllen. Vielleicht lässt sich die Ansparzeit ja ein wenig verkürzen
> 
> 
> Gute Idee


 
Und wenn ich dann mehr als 5000 gewinne, dann stehe ich da und weiß nicht, wohin mit der Kohle  Ich könnte mir noch´n Renner leisten


----------



## EagleEye (4. September 2009)

och ich wüsste das immer 
Mir gefallen die Sting/Stereo, davon hätte ich dann gern eins 
Außerdem will ich mir eh noch ein Rennrad holen und nen DH 
da geht noch viiieeel Geld rein


----------



## joergenson (4. September 2009)

@EagleEye Man kann nie genug Cubes haben 

Yep, deshalb überlege ich mir, noch ein Stereo anzuschaffen.
Vielleicht in Carbon. Das wäre dann aber leichter als
mein Sting und hat fast soviek Federweg wie mein Fritzz.
Also sozusagen ein 2in1 Rad - oder die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Lt. Claus Wachsmann das "favorite Tour/Trail Bike"
Könnte ich ja die restlichen Würfel verkaufen!??
Außer das Rennrad natürlich-aber da gibt es ja auch neues Material.
Hanzz fällt bei mir aus dem Fokus, da meine DH und Bikeparkzeit
vorbei ist. Nach Hot Chili WorldCup und Alutech Wildsau DH ist mir
die Kategorie einfach zu teuer, um 5x im Jahr in den Bikepark zu fahren.
Und jetzt noch waswegen der Bilderpolizei:





Ride on und FriedeFreudeFreeride, joergenson


----------



## j.wayne (4. September 2009)

und und und 
Irgendwann is dann die Bude voll mit Bikes und kein Platz mehr für den Besitzer.
Gab ja nicht nur Bikes zu sehn auch der neueste Helmchic war zu besichtigen:




aber auch vielleicht etwas weniger alltagstaugliches war dabei:





Wenn ich gekonnt hätte ich hätte sie alle mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (4. September 2009)

*gestern mittag auf der Litzlalm, mei da war es noch Sonnig...*
*und nun dauerregen...*





URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/457756]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

*...die Reiteralp*


----------



## joergenson (4. September 2009)

wenn ich die Bilder sehe....wie konnte ich nur
vom Tölzer Land wieder nach NRW ziehen
So muß ich erst 670km mit dem Auto fahren

@j.wayne
Mir steht 130m² Wohnfläche, Garage, Keller und ein
Dachboden zur Verfügung - da passt ne Menge
gedengeltes Alu und gebackenes Carbon rein


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. September 2009)

*...wie konntest du nur*

*am Sonntag wollen wir um die Bennewand Radln*


----------



## EagleEye (4. September 2009)

Ach für Räder hat man immer Platz weil man hat ja immer leere Wände


----------



## joergenson (4. September 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...wie konntest du nur*
> 
> *am Sonntag wollen wir um die Bennewand Radln*



Da wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß - und vor allen Dingen: BESSERES WETTER!!
Übrigens, Bruno war auch schon da!




Ride on, joergenson


----------



## S1las (4. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ich find das lady stereo richtig hübsch. mit dem hänzchen könnte man sich anfreunden, aber das hänzchen hat keine 36 oder 40er fox, spart ein wenig, ich rechne mal mit 2800 - 4000 für die beiden versionen.
> 
> schon teuer ;(



Das Hanzz hat vorne eine Totem mit 180mm und hinten fox Federelement mit 188mm 

Und der Preis geht locker in Richtung 4500. 

Eins der interessantesten Bikes die es von Cube dieses Jahr zu sehen gibt. Anscheinend soll momentan auch noch eine DH Maschine von Cube entwickelt werden. Bisher, aber noch nicht offiziell. Auf das Gefaehrt freu ich mich auch schon. Mal schauen was wird. 

Das Hanzz ist auf jeden Fall erste Sahne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (4. September 2009)

Auch mal wieder Bildervon mir...letzte Woche im Vinschgau:

Madritschjoch, 3123 m





dann die 2300hm Abfahrt, der absolute Hammer:













is nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt....aber die Trails waren zu geil, da hat man keine Lust auf anhalten und Bilder machen 

Dann das Stilfserjoch am autofreien Tag, leider bei Regen:





lässige 48 Kehren:





mit vielen vielen anderen:




Und dann noch nach St. Martin....absolut empfehlenswert. Hab aber leider nur Bilder von der Auffahrt, die recht langweilig ist. Die Abfahrt (gibt viele Möglichkeiten mit endlosen Trails) ist mit das Beste was ich bisher gefahren bin.




in meinem Album sind noch ein paar mehr Bilder


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2009)

Bei den Bildern da werde ich ja ganz sehnsüchtig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


zumahl es hier schon den ganzen Nachmittag schüttet


----------



## Bluesdriver (4. September 2009)

@racer: nice!!!!


----------



## Snevern (4. September 2009)

Von der Eurobike:





































Viel Spaß beim Träumen


----------



## vopsi (4. September 2009)

zurück zur realität, is ja noch nich 2010





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2009)

Ähm, mal ne blöde Frage, hat das Reaction so ein kantiges Oberrohr, oder sieht das nur so aus???

*@* v*opsi*
Ist ja interssant, dass man da seine Himmelfahrt starten kann. Ich tippe mal, dass man automatisch auffährt, wenn man da rechts neben dem Weg abfährt   
Wo issn des?


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. September 2009)

Man Man, zwei Tage weg aufer Eurobike, und schon wieder 3 Seiten lesen Soviele Bilder von der E-Bike? Dann brauch ich meine nichmal von der cam zu machen,...Hoffe, die hat getaugt!
Mein Cube-Favourite: Cube Reaction GTC! in carbon, mattschwarz-grau Stereo, Sting, Fritzz und wie sie alle heißen alle top! Gutes sortiment! und bunt wirds! Der Cube-Mensch hatte schön was zum erzählen


----------



## Organspänder (4. September 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> Von der Eurobike:
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Träumen



weiß vieleicht hier jemand wie das mit der Fox Gabel und den Bremsen beim STING HPC Elixir CR aussieht sind die auch so schön GRÜN wie bei dem Topmodel (STING HPC XTR)
oder nur Standardfarben
Sparen und nebenbei Träumen ist angesagt


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. September 2009)

wenn ichs richtig im kopf habe, sind die bremsen angepasst, die gabel aber nicht...


----------



## wildkater (4. September 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


>


Mei, is des geil des Radl... 
Schwarze Kurbel drauf und Fatal Berts, dahin geht's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (4. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ähm, mal ne blöde Frage, hat das Reaction so ein kantiges Oberrohr, oder sieht das nur so aus???
> 
> *@* v*opsi*
> Ist ja interssant, dass man da seine Himmelfahrt starten kann. Ich tippe mal, dass man automatisch auffährt, wenn man da rechts neben dem Weg abfährt
> Wo issn des?



@ barbarissima

is aufm penken in mayrhofen. hatte wohl nicht die richtige "konfession" für die himmelfahrt, so spuckte mich der trail am ende unbeschadet wieder aus


----------



## Organspänder (4. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wenn ichs richtig im kopf habe, sind die bremsen angepasst, die gabel aber nicht...


Danke für die Info
Schade eigentlich mit der Gabel (ne GRÜNE FOX wäre ja auch mal was)


----------



## biker1967 (4. September 2009)

joergenson schrieb:


> Übrigens, Bruno war auch schon da!


*Wo ich aber auch schon überall war....*


----------



## Ryo (5. September 2009)

guckstu hier  Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt
http://mayrhofen.mtbfreeride.tv/singletrails


----------



## Cheres (5. September 2009)

Das ist in Mayrhofen.. http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel/451/folge-39-mayrhofener-singletrails-impressionen-vom-trailbau .. paar Impressionen.


----------



## Michaone (5. September 2009)

mal n kleiner Ausschnitt der Urlaubsbilder


----------



## m.rr (5. September 2009)

Lavarella Hütte


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. September 2009)

nachdem ihr mir alle so schön beigestanden habt...

.. hab ich zumindest mal ein röntgenbild vom aktuellen zustand... das vom gebrochenen kann ich in 3 wochen nachreichen ^^ und ein bild von der naht gibts später auch noch aber erstmal mein zukünftiger "schlüsselanhänger"


----------



## unocz (6. September 2009)

jetzt endlich mit vernünftigen pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (6. September 2009)

Hier ist meine Black Beauty...


----------



## Organspänder (6. September 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike
Ist die Sattelstütze am MAX.? und so das Fritzz so noch fahrbar?


----------



## trail_fuchs (6. September 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike
> Ist die Sattelstütze am MAX.? und so das Fritzz so noch fahrbar?



Hab noch Luft  Also könnte nochn bissle ziehen...
Ich wollte den 18er Rahmen fahren, da cih den flinker im Gelände finde, ist drehfreudiger 

Macht so richtig Spaß 
Und wenns mal hart wird...sattel runter und ab gehts 

Lg Flo


----------



## Organspänder (6. September 2009)

Bei was für einer Körpergrösse fährst du den 18" Rahmen?


----------



## trail_fuchs (6. September 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Bei was für einer Körpergrösse fährst du den 18" Rahmen?



1,93m...aber komme super damit zurecht...

anbei noch ein Bild


----------



## datoni (6. September 2009)

hat das fritzz auch 55mm hub am hinterbaudämpfer? bin am überlegen ob ich nicht irgendwann von stereo auf fritz upgraden soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (6. September 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> hat das fritzz auch 55mm hub am hinterbaudämpfer? bin am überlegen ob ich nicht irgendwann von stereo auf fritz upgraden soll



Hub am Dänpfer?! Helf mir mal


----------



## Organspänder (6. September 2009)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> 1,93m...aber komme super damit zurecht..



Bin 1,98 und mein 2008 Stereo ist ein 20" und das neue sollte eigentlich auch ein 20" werden, aber wenn ich das sehe reicht auch nen 18" Fritzz obwohl die 2009 und 2010 Modelle ein wenig kompakter ausfallen
thx für die infos


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2009)

der volsltaendigkeit halber:


----------



## trek 6500 (6. September 2009)

OFFTOPIC : achtung !!!!! hab schon im bike markt geschaut - und ebay durchkämmt - leider ohne erfolg : benötige bis zum 13. 9. dringend ne  GERADE  sattelstütze für mein ams - 31,4er durchmesser !!!!! mögl. schwarz .. bitte, bitte - wenn noch einer was zu hause liegen hat ...... bitte bei mir melden !!! s.o.s. !! DANKE !!!


----------



## acid-driver (6. September 2009)

ansonsten besorg dir eine ritchey comp stütze. kostet nicht die welt und ist in der regel schnell da...


----------



## Firnwulf (6. September 2009)

Meine beiden Schätzchen:






Fritzz in freier Wildbahn:






Und letztendlich scheint man sich bei Cube wegen der Fritzz ja doch auch beeilt zu haben - kleiner Flüchtigkeitsfehler:


----------



## datoni (6. September 2009)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> Hub am Dänpfer?! Helf mir mal



der federweg den der dämpfer hat ganz ausgefahren von dichtung gehäuse solange die kolbenstange rund ist-so wie bei den standrohren der gabel


@firnwulf wär für mich eigentlich ein grund den rahmen ersetzen zu lassen, oder hast ihn billiger bekommen?


----------



## trail_fuchs (6. September 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> der federweg den der dämpfer hat ganz ausgefahren von dichtung gehäuse solange die kolbenstange rund ist-so wie bei den standrohren der gabel
> 
> 
> @firnwulf wär für mich eigentlich ein grund den rahmen ersetzen zu lassen, oder hast ihn billiger bekommen?




ich messe mal nach


----------



## trail_fuchs (6. September 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> hat das fritzz auch 55mm hub am hinterbaudämpfer? bin am überlegen ob ich nicht irgendwann von stereo auf fritz upgraden soll



Ja wenn ich richtig messe sind 55mm


----------



## datoni (6. September 2009)

sehr gut!!!  DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (6. September 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> sehr gut!!!  DANKE



Was hilft dir das wenn ich fragen darf?
Bin noch neu bei den Fullys


----------



## Firnwulf (6. September 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> der federweg den der dämpfer hat ganz ausgefahren von dichtung gehäuse solange die kolbenstange rund ist-so wie bei den standrohren der gabel
> 
> 
> @firnwulf wär für mich eigentlich ein grund den rahmen ersetzen zu lassen, oder hast ihn billiger bekommen?



"Normalpreis", aber ich habs erst am dritten Tag überhaupt gemerkt, wie es auch keiner merkt, der das Rad mal kurz begutachtet. Ist mir also wurscht, so bin ich noch super individuell.


----------



## alu-xb (6. September 2009)

so ein unsinn umtauschen...
genau wie du schon gesagt hast hat nicht jeder ist sowiso sehr geil musste zb auch erstmal schmunzeln.
lass dir nix erzählen würde eher den nehmen als einen wos richtig ist.

viel spaß damit


----------



## datoni (6. September 2009)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> Was hilft dir das wenn ich fragen darf?
> Bin noch neu bei den Fullys



naja falls ich ein fritzz nehmen würd könnt ich so wies aussieht meinen dämpfer vom stereo weiterverwenden


----------



## EagleEye (6. September 2009)

du solltest glaube eher nach der Einbaulänge sehen und nicht nach dem Hub, welcher auf jeden Fall beim 2010er nicht gleich ist, Fritzz 200 Stereo 190


----------



## schatten (6. September 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> naja falls ich ein fritzz nehmen würd könnt ich so wies aussieht meinen dämpfer vom stereo weiterverwenden



Nein, das wird wohl nichts: Einbaulänge des Dämpfers beim Fritzz 200mm, beim Stereo 190mm.

Edit: Zu langsam.


----------



## schlickjump3r (6. September 2009)

@Firnwulf Individualität hin oder her bei sonem Bike und das Geld was man dafür in die Hand nehmen muss hät ich das ding sobalds mir aufgefallen wäre den Dealer bzw. dann cube links und rechts um die Ohren geschlagen: Ich mein da werben die auf ihrer Homepage mit dem Lackierer Rockenstein und ihren supi qualitätskontrolle und dann kommt sowas bei rum. Naja das wäre ungefähr das geleiche als wenn ich mir n Auto kauf in schwarz und das Werk eine Tür oder Whatever in weiss Lackiert^^ Aber solang du damit keine probs hast ist ja io vieleicht steigert es ja sogar noch den wert des Bikes wer weiss


----------



## wildkater (6. September 2009)

gestern auf Tour im Chiemgau (um den Hochgern)

*vor* der Schnappenkirche:




*von* der Schnappenkirche:


----------



## trek 6500 (6. September 2009)

@acis driver : ... nee, hab ich ja dran - aber die ist nicht GERADE , hat ne biegung nach hinten ...  das is ja das problem ... keiner was ??????? greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (6. September 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> Von der Eurobike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die passende Umgebung hätte, dann würd ich sofort einen Plan aufstellen wie das Bike schnellstmöglich zu mir findet  sehr gelungen die schwarz-grau-weiß Farbkombi mit dem matten Finish find ich...

@trek 6500: wenn es so dringend ist, geht dann nicht zur not auch eine normale ohne Biegung?


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## bujo12 (6. September 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder Bildervon mir...letzte Woche im Vinschgau:
> 
> Madritschjoch, 3123 m
> 
> ...


 
Wie 2300 hm am Stück runter? Vieviel ist es dann zum hochradeln?
Da möchte ich auch hin!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. September 2009)

@naits... : .. ne ander hab ich drauf- abre ich fahre ab sonntag 1 woche in die pfalz und bis  dahin hätte ich lieber eine andere .... scheint schwierig zu sein ... thompso is zu teuer ...  ritchey hat nur gekröpfte .... zum verzweifeln ....


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (7. September 2009)

Morgen, 

hab mir eure Bilder von der Messe angesehen, mir ist kein WLS aufgefallen.
Habt ihr die nicht geknipst od. gabs da keine?
Hat jemand Bilder von dem Damenrad´l?

Danke!


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. September 2009)

*Bergmesse auf der Schwarzen Tenn (Tegernseer Berge)*
*Sind eine schöne scheibe gefahren Tölz-Gaißbachtal-Söllbachtal-Tenn-Achenpaß-Sylvensteinsee-Isar zurück*
*Mei war das kalt...*


----------



## j.wayne (7. September 2009)

Cube AMS125 XTR schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> hab mir eure Bilder von der Messe angesehen, mir ist kein WLS aufgefallen.
> Habt ihr die nicht geknipst od. gabs da keine?
> ...


 

Das da ist ein WLS:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2009)

WLS gibts wie bisher, egal ob Rennrad, hardtail/fullly oder trecking. Meistens sehn die sogar besser aus alls die herren modelle


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. September 2009)

was heisst meistens - IMMER!!!, das war letztes jahr auch schon so ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2009)

Ne, auf der Messe stand ja alles nebeneinander. also die Hardtailmodelle warn zwar schön, aber die jungs hatten da schöpönere! Stereo is das WLS natürlich geil! auch das rennrad (so die farben vom obigen stereo) is schön, gibts aber für die jungs genauso schöne und im trecking bereich sind sie gleich.


----------



## j.wayne (7. September 2009)

Also das Blau find ich scho sehr nice, das würd mir bei nem Herrenmodell auch gefallen. Vielleicht ja nächstes Jahr??


----------



## Musicman (7. September 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @naits... : .. ne ander hab ich drauf- abre ich fahre ab sonntag 1 woche in die pfalz und bis  dahin hätte ich lieber eine andere .... scheint schwierig zu sein ... thompso is zu teuer ...  ritchey hat nur gekröpfte .... zum verzweifeln ....



Bei NC17 schon mal geschaut?


----------



## Racer87 (7. September 2009)

bujo12 schrieb:


> Wie 2300 hm am Stück runter? Vieviel ist es dann zum hochradeln?
> Da möchte ich auch hin!



Also die Straße ist die Stilfserjochpassstraße...die hat nix mit dem Madritschjoch und der 2300hm Abfahrt zu tun. Die is allerdings auch nicht schlecht, hat gute 1800 hm am Stück rauf. Bei gutem Wetter wären wir nicht die Straße sondern nen Trail runter...Wetter war aber bescheiden.

Aufs Madritschjoch hat man dann natürlich auch über 200 hm von Prad aus rauf. Wir haben einen Teil davon mit der Seilbahn gemacht und die Auffahrt auf zwei Tage aufgeteilt (waren dann je zwei Tagestouren mit 1000hm, also gut machbar). Das hier ist in etwa die Tour, die wir gefahren sind (sind aus Zeitgründen von Prad nach Sulden die Straße gefahren): http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=855


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2009)

@musicman :.... nur 31,6 ...:-(((((


----------



## paulteix (7. September 2009)

hi leute, ich wollte eigentlich einen eigenen fred aufmachen, indem man mir bei meiner kaufentscheidung helfen sollte, aber da ich mich schon seit ein paar tagen auf cube eingeschossen ahbe, weiss nicht richtig warum, aber so ist es... und da ich hier gelandet bin, dachte ich mir, dass ich bei euch vielleicht ganz richtig bin, dann kann ich mein neues rad direkt hier vorzeigen  also nachdem man mir mein giant vor 3 wochen gestohlen hat (war schon ca. 10 jahre alt, aber ein sehr schönes rad), muss es jetzt ein cube sein, ich dachte so an 800,00 -1.000  , kann mich aber beim besten willen nicht entscheiden, comp, pro,  team??? wo sind die gravierendsten unterschiede und warum sollte es eher ein team sein und nicht ein comp oder acid??? ich hoffe ihr bringt mich ein stück weiter, so dass ich am samstag das geld an den entsprechenden händler bringen kann 

danke vorab 

gruss, paulo


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. September 2009)

comp - pro - team = unterschiedliche ausstattung
acid = auch unterschiedliche ausstattung.


kauf dir das acid, rase damit rum bis es nimmer geht. wenn es dann mehr sein soll, spare und kauf dir nen stereo/fritzz,


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2009)

Im Prinzip bist du überall gut bedient. Der eigtl. Unterschied bei Pro-team-comp-acid liegt in der Gabel und der bremse.
Beim Acid bist du am günstigsten, hast dementsprechend die Dart3 und Strocker Trail
Beim Comp hast du Dart3 und Strocker Trail (andere Reifen als beim Acid)
Beim Pro reden wir über ne Manitou Minute und die Strocker Trail
Beim Team ists ne Reba und Formula RX

So, heißt der Schritt von Acid auf Comp lohnt sich in meinen Augen nicht. Bedeutet, wenn du die günstigste Alternative möchtest, dann greife zum Acid. Das Comp kannst knicken. Wenn du mehr geld zur verfügung hast, dann würde ich die zum Pro oder team raten. beim team hast du eben noch den vorteil der (weitaus) besseren bremse. (und wahrsch. auch die bessere Einstiegs-Gabel). Die frage ist halt obs dir 100 Euro wert ist. (nüchtern betrachtet wirds das wohl auch sein).

Ergebnis:

Acid 700  - Günstigste Variante
Pro 900  - Mittlere Variante mit besserer Gabel
team 1000 - teuerste Variante, dafür mit wohl auch bester bremse+gabel

Hoffe, das hilft bei deiner entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (7. September 2009)

wenn du nicht mehr als 80kg wiegst, geht die dart3 inordnung. die strokers sind, gut eingestellt, vernünftige bremsen. so würd ich zum acid greifen und noch handschuhe, helm, pedalen kaufen.

wirst aber schon den unterschied merken wenn du das team fährst, die reba ist eine gute gabel und die formulas bremsen auch gut. ist aufjedenfall die 300euro mehr wert.

ich würds acid nehmen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2009)

Du hast gesehn, dass ich hgerade ausfürhlich dasselbe geschrieben hab? Und ob er zum billigen, oder teuren greift muss er wissen, bzw. sein geldbeutel
Und Dart 3 hin oder her; wer ambitioniert fährt, und weiß0 was andere gabeln leisten wird auff dauer nicht glücklich; so als anmerkung


----------



## Racer87 (7. September 2009)

Vlltsollte man noch sagen, dass der Acid Rahmen schlechter ist. Sind zwar nur 100 Gramm, weiß aber nicht wies von der Steifigkeit her aussieht. Trotzdem würde ich auch sicher nicht das Comp nehmen. Dann lieber etwas Geld sparen und das Acid oder gleich das Pro oder das Team, wie die anderen ja auch gesagt haben.


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. September 2009)

oh, habs jetzt erst gesehen  sorry kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Vlltsollte man noch sagen, dass der Acid Rahmen schlechter ist. Sind zwar nur 100 Gramm, weiß aber nicht wies von der Steifigkeit her aussieht. Trotzdem würde ich auch sicher nicht das Comp nehmen. Dann lieber etwas Geld sparen und das Acid oder gleich das Pro oder das Team, wie die anderen ja auch gesagt haben.



Steifigkeit ist bei den Alu rahmen im unteren Bereich minimal verschieden. aber dann von acid zu der LTD reihe.  Aber das kann man vernachlässigenm


----------



## paulteix (7. September 2009)

ok, so weit so gut, wenn ihr die wahl hättet cube oder ein anderer hersteller im 800-1000 segment - trotzdem cube???


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. September 2009)

*Cube natürlich...*


----------



## Racer87 (7. September 2009)

paulteix schrieb:


> ok, so weit so gut, wenn ihr die wahl hättet cube oder ein anderer hersteller im 800-1000 segment - trotzdem cube???



In dem Preisbereich sicher Cube. Wenn du dein bike bei nem Händler kaufen willst, ist Cube im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar!!


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. September 2009)

10 Posts und noch kein Bild, tzzzz  


Nix besonderes, aber schön warm war es an dem Tag...




NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (7. September 2009)

cube ist schon einer der preisgünstigsten, da kommen nur versandbikes wie canyon oder poison hin, sowas muss aber jeder selber wissen, ich würd definitiv da Cube Comp nehmen !!!! die 300 euro sind mehr als wert !!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2009)

Ein Comp wirst du nicht nehmen wollen! Ein team  das sind die 300
Wollte Bilder machen, war aber mal wieder im Flow
Mir ist grad der Zug gerissen...grr! Und damit ich morgen fahren kann, nen Zug ausm anderen Rad ausgebaut, und wieder neu verbaut, läuft...irgendwas is doch immer
Was P/L angeht ist Cube tatsächlich gaaanz weit vorn! Ich würde auf jedenfall zu Cube greifen. Ganz ehrlich!
Ich zum Beispiel leg mir wenn alles klappt nen "Spaßbergabrad" und nen "meingottdichüberholichauchnochamletztenbergendlichinszielkommrad". Und letzteres wird vermutlich wieder Cube, und ich hab die Wahl zw. Scott, Rockys, Rotwilds und so..
Nur das Bergab rad wird KEIN Cube! Sorry, aber Fritzz is zu wenig (nicht ausbaufähig) und das Hanzz, sovielen es auch gefallen hat, gefällt mir nich so dolle! da find ich mein Stereo viel viel schöner!
Und der richtigkeit wegen:


----------



## massimotori (7. September 2009)

Letzte Woche in Spitzingsee...."Rund um die Rotwand"...

Hab das Bike seit 3 Wochen und finds einfach nur Geil!


----------



## maybrik (7. September 2009)

Mal wieder ein paar Fotos 





mein Schatz





und ich





Grüsse


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2009)

Die Dirtpaw handschuhe von deinem kollegen hab ich auch-aber nichtmehr lange...erinnert mittlerweile eher an nen Käse mit mehr Loch als Käse Und sie können auch ohne hand stehen, trotz regelmäßigem waschen nette bilder


----------



## regenrohr (7. September 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


>



stören die Protektoren nicht die Bewegungsfreiheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2009)

Wenn du Protektoren mit bewegungsfreiheit suchst:
Race Face Zero Lightwight! Zwei Touren zur eingewöhnung, und dann is auch mehr oder weniger langes bergauf kurbeln mit gelockerten "gurten" möglich!

Aber Protektoren Allg. schränken dich zwar etwas ein, aber nur soweit, dass es dich "stabiler" ,macht und deine fahrweiße nicht beeiträchtigt


----------



## maybrik (7. September 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> stören die Protektoren nicht die Bewegungsfreiheit?


 
Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probs damit (fahr damit aber fast nur bergab). Rauf sind sie ok.


@Andi3001


> Die Dirtpaw handschuhe von deinem kollegen hab ich auch-aber nichtmehr lange...erinnert mittlerweile eher an nen Käse mit mehr Loch als Käse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke ich find sie für a Handycam gut


Grüsse


----------



## paulteix (8. September 2009)

sehr coole pics  und danke leute für eure hilfe - ich denke es wird dann ein cube team! bilder folgen dann


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ein Comp wirst du nicht nehmen wollen! Ein team  das sind die 300



mein gott ich bin so dumm, das meinte ich doch ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. September 2009)

ich zeig mal was vom Gardaseeurlaub letzte Woche:

cube beim Surfer-Gucken:




cube auf dem Weg hoch zum Tremalzo:




cube oberhalb von Malcesine (Suchbild):


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. September 2009)

paulteix schrieb:


> sehr coole pics  und danke leute für eure hilfe - ich denke es wird dann ein cube team! bilder folgen dann



Schau das du das noch in den Farben her bekommst! Die neuen für ´10 sehen meiner Meinung nach nicht so dolle aus!





Das ist glaub ich milky Orange, des gibt´s auch noch in milky green! 
Dann investierst noch 55 öcken für n XT Kassette und Kette und dann hast du meiner Meinung nach die Optimale Bike für kleines Geld!!


lg Ice


----------



## Cortezsi (8. September 2009)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Dann investierst noch 55 öcken für n XT Kassette und Kette und dann hast du meiner Meinung nach die Optimale Bike für kleines Geld!!



SLX reicht für Kassette und Kette vollkommen aus, die SLX Kassette hält sogar länger und das Ganze ist auch noch eine gute Ecke günstiger.


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. September 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> SLX reicht für Kassette und Kette vollkommen aus, die SLX Kassette hält sogar länger und das Ganze ist auch noch eine gute Ecke günstiger.



gut dazu kann ich leider nix sagen, bin bis jetzt nur Deore und XT gefahren!
Aber gut zu wissen, wenn man mal wieder Ersatz braucht.


----------



## Cheres (8. September 2009)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Schau das du das noch in den Farben her bekommst! Die neuen für ´10 sehen meiner Meinung nach nicht so dolle aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch glaube das '08er oder? Das '09er gabs doch nur in Black anodized und in Black-Candy Green.
Demnach sollte es schwer werden, das jetzt noch zu bekommen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. September 2009)

whaaa stimt hab ja damals im Februar ´08 das Bike gekauft! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (8. September 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probs damit (fahr damit aber fast nur bergab). Rauf sind sie ok.



habe mir dazumal die Raceface Rally FR geholt als ich mein Enduro endlich zusammen hatte und die sind für mich jedenfalls mehr störend gewesen, dann nehm ich lieber Blessuren in Kauf, darum meine Frage


und was für den topic:


----------



## EagleEye (8. September 2009)

Ich hab von Rockgardn welche und hab die auf fast jeder Tour dabei


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2009)

Wie schon gesagt race face zero LW....die teile gehen bis hälfte schienbein, schützen prima, sind bequem und nach gewöhnung kann man damit gut kurbeln. und sie sind sogar recht leicht, und können gut aufm rucksacck transportiert werdden-....


----------



## trail_fuchs (8. September 2009)

Nach 60Km durchn Wald und 1300Höhenmeter kam das zu stande 

Sorry für die Quali, hatte nur mein Handy dabei


----------



## marco_m (8. September 2009)

Gestern, kurze, aber actionreiche Feierabendtour im Glanerland 

Obersee oberhalb Näfels :









Pannenserie, 2 Platten 





Bikes ohne Probleme 






Cooler serpentinen-Trail 






Sorry für die mickrige Bildquali 

Viel Spass & Gruss
Marco


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Warum immer für die Bilderquaöität entschuldigen 

Hoi Marco, die Tour wollte ich auch mal fahren  Ist die gut? Lohnt sich der Weg ins Glarnerland?


----------



## trail_fuchs (8. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum immer für die Bilderquaöität entschuldigen



normal bin ich mit ner großen spiegelreflex unterwegs  ich bin von mir selber mehr gewohnt...deswegen


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2009)

Ich habs aufgegeben mit dem doofen handy bilder zumachen Wenn die Eos nich dabei is, gibts halt keine bilder - so einfach ists
Aber, was man auch sagen muss, lobenswert trotz der handyquali hier bilder von euch zufinden!


----------



## trail_fuchs (8. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich habs aufgegeben mit dem doofen handy bilder zumachen Wenn die Eos nich dabei is, gibts halt keine bilder - so einfach ists
> Aber, was man auch sagen muss, lobenswert trotz der handyquali hier bilder von euch zufinden!



Naja ich hab ne EOS1D...die isn bissle groß um spontan dabei zu sein 
Bin auch echt überrascht..die kleine Cam im Handy(iphone) ist doch recht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2009)

Jaja, die Iphone cam ist ja auch nich schlecht! Meine <Eos muss uach in den Alpencross tauglichenrucksack, sonst paasst die auch niergends rein
Aber mein Ipod sieht zwar so aus, aber der hat leider keine Kamera und das Sony gedöhns kannste knicken


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

einfach coole Bilder machen mit den "Cubes in Action" passt schon


----------



## trail_fuchs (8. September 2009)

ja werde bald mal meine ausrüstung einpacken und actionshots machen 
ist schon lang n projekt in meinem kopf


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2009)

O ja! Die Vision wird bei mir demnächst auch in angriff genommen- Mal gespannt was dann hier alles für tolle bilder im fred rumschwirren


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Das die Bilderpolizei nicht einschreitet









Der Trail ist das Ziel 









Haben sich so angesammelt


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2009)

Es ist soweit. Nach langem Überlegen habe ich entschieden, dass ich mein Cube AMS Pro verkaufe. Ich muß Platz machen. Aber wahrscheinlich wird es auch wieder ein neues Cube geben. Da gibt es ein paar schöne 2010er Modelle. 





Link hier zum mtb-news-Ebay-Flohmarkt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420731

Link direkt zu Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230375694053


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiderbein (8. September 2009)

Hier mein reaction, ausnahmsweise mal im (Hobby-)Renneinsatz:


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2009)

Damit würdst ja nen ganz guten preis erziehlen, stells doch noch mal in den bikemarkt....vll. sucht da ja auch jemand.
Was wirds denn neues?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2009)

Ich bin hier im Bikemarkt noch nicht identifiziert. Kostet 5 â¬ und die Freischaltung dauert ein paar Tage. Mit dem Preis ist das immer so ne Sache. Mir wÃ¤re es das wert. Das AMS ist ein klasse Bike. Und wenn ich sehe, was bei Ebay fÃ¼r Schrottbikes fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis weggehen, dann wÃ¼rde ich mein AMS jederzeit vorziehen. 

Was gibt`s Neues? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. Baue mir gerade ein Rotwild-Fully R.R1 als leichtes Marathon-Bike fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Saison auf.
Ich hab immer Ã¶fter Lust auf ein SpaÃbike fÃ¼rs Grobe. Ich denke da an das neue Fritz black. Das sieht schon endgeil aus. Auf bunte Farben stehe ich nicht so. Das R.R1 wird da zwar etwas aus dem Rahmen fallen mit weiÃ/rot, aber das muÃte einfach sein.


----------



## marco_m (8. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum immer für die Bilderquaöität entschuldigen


 
Hast ja recht, dämliche schweizer Angewohntheit sicher immer zu entschuldigen 
Reg mich halt mehr über die *!?/&%ç**"+£ - Qualität vom IPhone auf 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Marco, die Tour wollte ich auch mal fahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
JEIN, wir starteten von Niederurnen und von da an den Obersee und zurück sind's gerade mal ca. 20km und knapp 600HM. Für die Anreise eine eher etwas (zu) kleine Tour.
Was sehr schön sein soll ist vom Obersee weiter zu fahren über den Lachengrat und dann hinunter zu Klöntalersee. Sind dann zusammen ca. 1400HM und ca. 1h laufen.
Muss aber sagen für die eine Stunde raufpedalen war die Abfahrt wirklich cool und hat Spass gemacht


Hey Deine Bilder sind der Hammer, von wo ist denn das Dritte? Muss da nämlich hin 


Und damit's nicht ganz bilderlos wird  mein neuer Lenker von hinten


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Parpaner Rothorn


----------



## Adamski01 (8. September 2009)

Soooo.... 

Ich war etwas Urlaub machen 

Hier ein Paar Impressionen.... 

War ein tripp zwischen der Schweiz Italien und Frankreich.....






















Und noch ein Paar nette Panoramas.....


----------



## Hemme (8. September 2009)

Das grosse Fort auf dem Col Tende?


----------



## Adamski01 (8. September 2009)

Ja..... 

eine echt super Tour.....


----------



## unocz (9. September 2009)

geile panorama pics


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. September 2009)

*...mei die Westalpen haben schon was*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till-eckes (9. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip bist du überall gut bedient. Der eigtl. Unterschied bei Pro-team-comp-acid liegt in der Gabel und der bremse.
> Beim Acid bist du am günstigsten, hast dementsprechend die Dart3 und Strocker Trail
> Beim Comp hast du Dart3 und Strocker Trail (andere Reifen als beim Acid)
> Beim Pro reden wir über ne Manitou Minute und die Strocker Trail
> Beim Team ists ne Reba und Formula RX


----------



## till-eckes (9. September 2009)

Moin,
bei der Kaufentscheidung wÃ¼rd ich auch mal die 2009er Modelle anschauen,
haben zum Teil noch bessere austattung als die Neuen!
Das LTD Comp 2009 (fahre ich selber und bin begeistert, also im Schwarzwald kommt das gut!) hat z.B. ne RockShock Tora SL Coil dran und ich (ca. 83kg) komm damit gut zurecht und fÃ¼r 799â¬ denk oich geht das 2009er voll i.O. Schade fin ich dass die 2010 Modelle wohl nicht teurer werden aber schlechter ausgestattet sind!


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

Ja, so lief das bei Cube. Die austattungen wurden schlechter. Beim 09er comp hast wenigstens noch ne bessere gabel, dass pro hat ne manitou und keine K18 mehr... Aber die 09er werden mit richtiger größe und ausstattung nicht mehr zu bekommen sein.. Und bei den 2010 lohnt sich das Comp definititv nicht! denn das ist baugleich zum Acid, und wegen dem rahmen 100 euro draufzuzahlen lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## nullstein (9. September 2009)

Also ich hab aus den oben genannten Gründen auch noch schnell zugeschlagen und mir ein 09er Stereo gekauft. Preis war unschlagbar, richtige Größe und Farbe und sofort verfügbar. Was will man mehr?!


----------



## till-eckes (9. September 2009)

Hab hier noch was gefunden, zumindest sind noch einige RahmengrÃ¶Ãen im Angebot...
http://www.adrenalin.info/index.php?id=182&tt_products%5Bproduct%5D=288
auch'n tolles Bike ist das LTD pro midseason 2009, hat nÃ¤mlich ne Reba und H2 Kurbeln, bin ich aber erst drauf gestoÃen, als ich meins schon hatte. Bin aber wie gesagt voll und ganz zufrieden mit meiem comp und so harmlos ist mein "HeimatgelÃ¤nde" auch nicht.
Schade find ich nur, daÃ die 2010 Modelle, in dem 800â¬ Bereich nix mehr taugen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

Auch auf die gefahr hin, dass das jetzt nicht so ganz 100% korrekt ist:
Ich glaube zur zeit ists leichter nen Stereo zu bekommen als alles andere! Denn die Stereos kamen ja nicht! Alle die eins wollten, haben sich anderweilig bedient, und deshalb stehen noch ein paar rum. LTDs, Acids, Analogs, usw. gingen richtig gut weg. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es leichter ist ein Stereo zu bekommen als ein Analog (gilt aber nur für den einzehandel  und nich für irgendwelche internet shops...)


----------



## ssirius (9. September 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Also ich hab aus den oben genannten Gründen auch noch schnell zugeschlagen und mir ein 09er Stereo gekauft. Preis war unschlagbar, richtige Größe und Farbe und sofort verfügbar. Was will man mehr?!



So bin ich auch zu meinem Stereo gekommen. Ich war eigentlich offen allem gegenüber, dann ist mir aber mein Stereo zu einem tollen Preis über den Weg gelaufen. Das war schon im Juni.

Vorgestern ist bei Ebay ein Stereo R1 (1 Monat alt und nur mal kurz auf Strasse gefahren) für nur etwas mehr als 2 K EUR über den Tisch gegangen. Das war mal ein echtes Schnäppchen. 
Der einzige Nachteil ist nur, dass man keine Herstellergarantie mehr auf den Rahmen hat.


----------



## nullstein (9. September 2009)

Naja bei diesen vermeintlichen Schnäppchen bei Ebay stell ich mir immer die Frage, warum Leute ein Bike für mehr als 2K kaufen, um es dann nach 10km Fahrt wieder zu verkaufen. Ich würde mir nie sowas bei Ebay kaufen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

Ich würde allgemein nie ein komplettrad im netz kaufen, scheiß egal woher. aber muss jeder selbst wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (9. September 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Naja bei diesen vermeintlichen Schnäppchen bei Ebay stell ich mir immer die Frage, warum Leute ein Bike für mehr als 2K kaufen, um es dann nach 10km Fahrt wieder zu verkaufen. Ich würde mir nie sowas bei Ebay kaufen.





Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich würde allgemein nie ein komplettrad im netz kaufen, scheiß egal woher. aber muss jeder selbst wissen!




In dem Fall liegt die UVP von Cube bei 3299 EUR !
Grundsätzlich ist man immer gut beraten, vorsichtig bei solch hochpreisigen Sachen zu sein. Wenn man das Bike aber selbst abholt und eine Rechnung von einem Fachhändler mit ausgewiesener MwSt. dabei ist, spricht prinzipiell nichts dagegen.


----------



## Organspänder (9. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich würde allgemein nie ein komplettrad im netz kaufen, scheiß egal woher.



Sehe ich genauso


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (9. September 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...mei die Westalpen haben schon was*
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/462606
> ...


 
Allesamt super schöne Bilder!


----------



## FWck (9. September 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Also ich hab aus den oben genannten Gründen auch noch schnell zugeschlagen und mir ein 09er Stereo gekauft. Preis war unschlagbar, richtige Größe und Farbe und sofort verfügbar. Was will man mehr?!




Sorry für Off-Topic, aber wie hoch war denn der Preis?


----------



## nullstein (9. September 2009)

Unter 1900!


----------



## FWck (9. September 2009)

Das ist mal ein Wort, du machst mir Mut! 

Und die Westalpenbilder sind echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (9. September 2009)

leute!!! ihr verliert den faden!!!

*B I L D E R !!! *


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. September 2009)

*schliese mich an! Bilder!!!*


----------



## Zippo_82 (9. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
dann will ich auch ma meine neue Freundin posten mit der ich seit 3 Tagen liiert bin 
Is mein erstes MTB, naja wenn man ein 14 Jahre altes 500 MARK Bike dazu zählen kann.
Heut gleich ma ne Feierabendtour bei Bestem Wetter gemacht und bin durchweg begeistert. Is halt jetzt noch ziemlich Orginal aber Gut Ding will Weile haben, das erste was dran glauben muss sind die Pedale 
Sry aber Bilder sind mit Handy geschossen.

















Schönen Abend noch


----------



## trail_fuchs (9. September 2009)

Zippo_82 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> dann will ich auch ma meine neue Freundin posten mit der ich seit 3 Tagen liiert bin
> Is mein erstes MTB, naja wenn man ein 14 Jahre altes 500 MARK Bike dazu zählen kann.
> Heut gleich ma ne Feierabendtour bei Bestem Wetter gemacht und bin durchweg begeistert. Is halt jetzt noch ziemlich Orginal aber Gut Ding will Weile haben, das erste was dran glauben muss sind die Pedale
> ...



Ich sehe dein Bild nicht


----------



## Zippo_82 (9. September 2009)

Jo auch grad gemerkt 
irgendwie raff ichs net, kann mir jmd weiterhelfen pls?
Hochgeladen hab ich se schon aber wie füg ich se ein?


----------



## trail_fuchs (9. September 2009)

wo hast du das foto gepostet? oder möchtest du die upload funktion vom forum nutzen?


----------



## Zippo_82 (9. September 2009)

Ja hochgeladen sind se aber wie bekomm ich se in den thread?


----------



## trail_fuchs (9. September 2009)

Zippo_82 schrieb:


> Ja hochgeladen sind se aber wie bekomm ich se in den thread?


also wenn du die richtig im antworten-bereich hoch geladen hast zeigt der die normal automatisch an....


----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2009)

oha, das steht hier mindestes schon zehnmal erklärt^^

aber gerne nochmal:

unter dem bild gibts ein aufklappfenster mit "bbcodes" beschriftet. dort einfach einen aussuchen und den link hier rein kopieren...


----------



## Zippo_82 (9. September 2009)

Oh alles klar, thx
Bin net so oft in Foren unterwegs 
So ich hoff es klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (9. September 2009)

Zippo_82 schrieb:


> Oh alles klar, thx
> Bin net so oft in Foren unterwegs
> So ich hoff es klappt




ja hat es  schöne frau  kenne das gefühl...bin auch seit nun fast 2 moanten verheiratet mit meiner cube dame


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. September 2009)

du hast doch einen stämmigen herren namens FRITZZ, oder nicht !!!


----------



## trail_fuchs (9. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> du hast doch einen stämmigen herren namens FRITZZ, oder nicht !!!



heyhey 
das ist ne dame


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (9. September 2009)

hi, leider von mir jetz auch offtopic: ein kollege von mir will sein 2006er stereo verkaufen...keine 500km gelaufen, steht wie neu da und soll 1300â¬ kosten...is das goldene...falls jemand interesse hat...


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

1. fehlanlauf
Edith: Der reine Überfluss...


----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2009)

die rote CK nabe kann was...

ansonsten...grüne nobbys???...naja^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

2. Fehlanlauf
Auch wieder liecht Überflüssig

Ja, sind FR/DH Felgen; es liegt aber weniger an der speichenzahl, als vielmehr an der aufhängung


----------



## trail_fuchs (9. September 2009)

wow das sieht mal hammer aus das neue zeuch 
die crankbrother felge ist mal hammer....ist das ne mtb felge?
kann garnit glauben dass die das aushällt

meine crankbrothers pedale mit eggbeaters sind hammer...aber die felge


----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2009)

zum thema teuer:

HIER

da ist xtr echt preiswert gegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

Servus Leute,
Hier kommt nochmal mein Nachtrag zur Eurobike. Nicht nur Cubes; soll aber eher Impression, als irgendne katalogsartige Vorstellung sein 





Das Werkzeug bei Chris King sieht ja schon teuer aus...; der Trend von parts geht zu bunt eloxiert in allen Farben





Naben, Steuersätze, Tretlager - kurzum: Alles in allen Farben






Die neue R1; bis auf Carbonhebel und leicht modiffiziertem Ausgleichsbehälter wie 2009





Die Crankbro Felge. - Mir gefällt sie optisch, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die wirklich was taugen; die Speichen"einhängung" wirkt nicht überzeugend





Auch Pedale - alles Blümchen





Gefällt mir sehr gut; CD hat ner ziemlich gute Palette dieses Jahr; und vorallem ne leichte





Das alt bekannte Geschwür mit den Gatorbrake Bremsen...+





Das sind geile Teile  Barbarissima hätte ihren Spaß; alle farben, alle motive, allle varianten





Neue XX Palette, leicht, wird aber mit sicherheit unverschämt teuer





Auch im Schaltugsbereich wird elektronik immer wichtiger - die el. Dura Ace





Mein Favourite fürs bergab! Ziehe ich dem hanzz jederzeit vor!





Schön testen 





Abendlicher Lakejump













Die Modenschau





De Rosa Idol 





Cooles Kraftstoffteil









Einmal zum mitnehmen, bitte 

Sooo, jetzt kommen wir mal zu den Cubes...
Also irgendwie war ich da mehr mit zuhören und staunen beschäftigt als mit Fotografieren; naja, besser als nix





Reaction GTC - sehr sehr geil gemacht, der rahmenn wirkt hochwertig und das noch bezahlbar!





As Hanzz....Naja, ehrlichgesagt: Mir gefällt es nicht, sorryy...









Sterero...Schön geworden; find meins schöner





Und das neue AMS 

So, mehr stell ich hier nich rein, sonst killt ihr mich. wwar eh schon zu viel Naja, viel spaß beim scrollen...Eurobike war schön, aber man merkt, dass den Leuten langsam die Idees für Inovationen ausgehen! Das rad is hallt erfunden, und was jetzt kommt ist aktuell nur noch kleinkram. Große neuerungen: 29" bikes und e-bikes. Für mich beides Überflüssig, hat aber mit sicherheit auch irgendwo seine daseinsberechtigung. 
Also, hoffe die Bilder gefallen; wer den Rest sehen will, klickt mal links unter mienem Bild auf Fotos und schaut ins album "Imppressionen Eurobike 2009".

Noch von heute:


----------



## j.wayne (9. September 2009)

Die Crankbrothers Räder sehen echt Scharf aus, aber vielleicht etwas overdressed. Kosten ja nur schlappe 990 Euro.


Mal ne andere Frage
Hat jemand erfahrung obs die Enduro Bearings Lagersätze von Toxoholics auch für Cube AMS gibt?


----------



## regenrohr (9. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Neue XX Palette, leicht, wird aber mit sicherheit unverschämt teuer



ist auch in der aktuellen Moutainbike (09/09) ein Vergleich zwischen Sram und dem Shimano pendant drin, für das Geld lieber ein ganzes, schweres Fahrrad gekauft...


----------



## trail_fuchs (9. September 2009)

wow die bilder sind ja mal der hammer 
danke dass du auf der eurobike warst 

geil geil geil


----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2009)

du hättest auch einfach im news-bereich gucken können. da sind sogar videos von sehr vielen herstellern


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Die Crankbrothers Räder sehen echt Scharf aus, aber vielleicht etwas overdressed. Kosten ja nur schlappe 990 Euro.
> 
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage
> Hat jemand erfahrung obs die Enduro Bearings Lagersätze von Toxoholics auch für Cube AMS gibt?



Du fragst sachen Keine ahnung, sorry---
@regenrohr: seh ich aktuell genausoo!!
@cupra: bitte
@Acid: Ja stimmt zwar, aber so selbstgemachte bilder sind halt immer etwas anders..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (9. September 2009)

Hätte ja sein können. 
Auf jeden schöne Bilder, ich war die meiste Zeit zu Faul den Foto zu zücken. Ausserdem hat mir zum Ende hin die Kraft gefehlt vor lauter Kataloge schleppen


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

O ja, das ging mir auch so! ne Tasche mit katalogen, sonnenbrille, eos, usw. wiegt ganz schön was, wenn man zwei ganze tag darum dappt


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. September 2009)

LV 901 = sehr gute wahl !! 
find ehrlich gesagt den hanzz leider auch nimmer so geil wie anfangs 
(aber das 2. geilste cube ist er schon ^^, nach dem klassiker fritzz in schwarz-grün )


----------



## j.wayne (9. September 2009)

Bei mir wars der Trans Alpine 30 und ne Shimano Tasche die gabs aber auch nur weil die Cube Tasche nix ausgehalten hat . Dafür auch nur einen Tag unten gewesen. 

So Futter für die Bilderpolizei. Nix aktuelles, bin grad am Fremdgehn mit nem Ghostrennrad


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

Nein!, denn Stereo kommt für mich vor Hanzz, und mein grüüünes is eh das beste
Is ja auch wurscht. Also das Liteville hat mir super gefallem vom feeling her, und ich schau dass ich nochmal nen testrad bekomme, und wer weiß, vll. zeig ich dann 2010 auch hier mal liteville bilder   (sofern ihr das erlaubt)


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. September 2009)

ich will gar nicht zu testen anfangen, sonst träum ich wieder zu viel 

hast du das neue bionicon tesla auch probiert ?? find das ziemlich cool, mit dem geilen system von bionicon, nur erstmals als 4gelenker 

oooops wir werden offtopic ...

EDIT: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419907 bikes vom tegernsee


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. September 2009)

Mh, ich find bionicon nicht soo......Ich mag allein schon die optik nich. Aber das ja geschmackssache...technisch sind natürlich vollkommen durchdacht


----------



## Organspänder (10. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mein grüüünes is eh das beste



Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. September 2009)

*...der Wanderer geht...der Biker kommt*


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hinundmit (11. September 2009)

Moin,

Bilder von meiner gestrigen Nachmittagstour (war leider ziemlich diesig)

Höllritzer Alpe (mit Blick auf den Grünten)






Blick auf das Balderschwanger Tal:





Vor den Gottesackerwänden





Schöne WE!

Gruß


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. September 2009)

*..was ist den hier für eine Tote Hose???*

*gestern am Torrener Joch...*


----------



## EagleEye (11. September 2009)

irgendwie müsste man sone Bilder verbieten, da wird man richtig neidisch das man nicht in den Alpen wohnt


----------



## Gildo68 (11. September 2009)

Ich bin auch neidisch als "Flachlandtiroler" - einfach traumhaft wenn man Berge vor der Tür hat.
Deshalb mal ein Bild aus dem Oberhavelland von meiner kleinen Runde am Mittwoch entlang am Ruppiner Kanal zwischen Döringsbrück und Hohenbrucher Schleuse.
Leider nur ein Handybild.


----------



## beuze1 (11. September 2009)

> einfach traumhaft wenn man Berge vor der Tür hat.



*ja, Mann..*


----------



## EddiErpel (11. September 2009)

So hier mal mein heute neu erstandenes Acid Midseason 2009!
Klasse Bike


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. September 2009)

hatte heut mal bisschen zeit, und hab mein bike photoshop technisch getuned ^^




neue laufräder, kürzerer vorbau, andere kurbel

vlt update ich das ganze noch mit kettenführung, kürzerem schaltwerk, anderen reifen, bremsen und längerer gabel


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2009)

War mich heute mal nach einem kleinen Wochenendhäusschen umsehen. Ichglaube ich habe etwas gefunden


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hatte heut mal bisschen zeit, und hab mein bike photoshop technisch getuned ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich da miene Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (11. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hatte heut mal bisschen zeit, und hab mein bike photoshop technisch getuned ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nää das sieht komisch aus, da bleib ich lieber beim Fritzz


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. September 2009)

warum? (noch is ja keine gabel drin, usw. - heißt noch wirkts ja nich soooo oversized, die felgen passen gut und die kurbel is eh schön)


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. September 2009)

aber ganz ehrlich es ist ja jetzt schon 140/125 wie komisch muss das dann vom federn her sein wenn man vorne ne vanilla oder konsorten drinnen hat


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2009)

Dan machst du noch etwas Schmutz dran, dann sieht es aus wie meines


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. September 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> aber ganz ehrlich es ist ja jetzt schon 140/125 wie komisch muss das dann vom federn her sein wenn man vorne ne vanilla oder konsorten drinnen hat



Ich hab ja nich gesagt dass die Gabel, aus meiner Sicht sinn machen würde  Ich würde nie mehr als 140 da drin fahren!
@ Mzaskar: So ist bei mir eigtl.. der dauerzustand Aktuell ists nicht schlimm, weil ichs vor 3 wochen geputzt hab, damits ins auto durfte und auf den letzten 500km (in der zeit) wars nicht nass, und deshalb ists noch suaebr


----------



## freeride_bogl (11. September 2009)

@ andi, kann gut sein, ich wollt irgendne race-face, und da gabs nur dieses bild das sich gut bearbeiten lies

@ eagle, sieht nur ungewohnt aus, weil der sattel drin ist, was auf katalogbildern selten vorkommt

@ eck, mein bike kommt noch aus ursprünglichen 125er zeiten.
also hinten 125mm, und vorn 130mm, und vorne ein bisschen mehr reserven wärn nich schlecht  (wo ich kaum sorge um die geometrie hätte, da das neue modell mit rockshox revelation, 150mm hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. September 2009)

Doch ja; die Diabolus Kurbel










Aber Dh Kurbel im AMS? Naja, vll. doch bisschen zuviell....obwohl, wenns im Stereo passt.....Irgendwie immer so grenzwertig, wenn ein Allmountain Rad zu nem Enduro/Freerider ausgebaut wird


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> @ andi, kann gut sein, ich wollt irgendne race-face, und da gabs nur dieses bild das sich gut bearbeiten lies
> 
> @ eagle, sieht nur ungewohnt aus, weil der sattel drin ist, was auf katalogbildern selten vorkommt
> 
> ...



meins kommt aucha us 125er zeiten und hat 140 ^^

aber man sollte erwähnen dass sowohl das neue als auch das alte eigentlich 127,irgendwas hatten  da hat sich rein garnichts geändert. lediglich hatten sie davor abgerundet weil das stereo sonst zu nahe gelegen wäre. da das stereo nun allerdings auchgewachsen ist konnte man jetzt ja auch aufrunden.

ich hoffe ich hab das richtig aufgefasst


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. September 2009)

Mh die 127mm waren aber auch von der Rahmengröße abhängig. Und mittlerweile hat das AMS glaube ich auch etwas mehr FW, weil die Umlenkpunkte und somit die Kinematik minimal geändert wurde...
Aber who cares? So kleinsch..... da...


----------



## fasj (11. September 2009)

Hallo,
so jetzt erst mal zurück aus einem Traumurlaub 

Erst klassisch am Gardasee.

Alles Halbstarke 

















Danach mal was neues.
Super Bike & Familienhotel in Obereggen - Südtirol.
Endlich wieder mal mit meiner Frau unterwegs...













Leider schon wieder vorbei die Urlaubmacherei.
fasj


----------



## EagleEye (11. September 2009)

Naja die Gabel ist der Hauptpunkt warum es so komisch aussieht. Aber ich find die AMS auch nicht sooo schön.


----------



## barbarissima (11. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War mich heute mal nach einem kleinen Wochenendhäusschen umsehen. Ichglaube ich habe etwas gefunden


 
Fürstens räumen sicher gerne das Feld, wenn du es haben möchtest


----------



## j.wayne (11. September 2009)

Aber net jammern wenn die Abrechnung fürs Heizöl kommt


----------



## Organspänder (12. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War mich heute mal nach einem kleinen Wochenendhäusschen umsehen. Ichglaube ich habe etwas gefunden



Da ist doch bestimmt noch ein Zimmer für nen Cube Frei



Holz für den Kamin bring ich mit


----------



## WTG-Delta (12. September 2009)

*Meine  nach frühmorgentlichem Ausritt  wah ich liebs <3 






*


----------



## Michaone (12. September 2009)

das is ma n vernünftiges Hardtail 

sieht Hammer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WTG-Delta (12. September 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> das is ma n vernünftiges Hardtail
> 
> sieht Hammer aus



Meinste des Grüne oder das oben links in der Ecke 

Ja ich liebe es <3


----------



## j.wayne (12. September 2009)

Ganz klar das in der Bildecke 

Geiles Gerät das Flying Circus und wie man sieht wird es auch artgerecht gehalten.


----------



## WTG-Delta (12. September 2009)

aber natürlich  immer schön fahren fahren fahren  und dann wirds auch mal wieder geputzt <3


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Da ist doch bestimmt noch ein Zimmer für nen Cube Frei
> 
> 
> 
> Holz für den Kamin bring ich mit



Ok, passt  Holz kan man ja nie genug vor der Hütte haben


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. September 2009)

so hab grad nochmal 3 stunden mein bike getuned 

vorher:





nachher:




geändert hab ich:
- laufräder
- reifen
- gabel
- vorbau
- sattel
- kurbel
- pedale

so, so schnell mach ich so ne fusselarbeit nich mehr, des is saukompliziert ...


----------



## RaptorTP (12. September 2009)

dämpfer und schwinge , muss bissi stabilisert werden ! - doppelbrückengabel *G*


----------



## Ryo (12. September 2009)

Also bevor du das alles machst/umbaust, kauf dir doch lieber n Fritzzi.
Da klappts auch mit der Geometrieund v.a. Optik^^
Sorry aber ich find das AMS so einfach nur schrecklich.

Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Groudon (12. September 2009)

da muss ich dir zustimmen ... die AMS sind in meinen Augen einfach doch noch mehr richtung RACE getrimmt (alleine schon vom Optischen) und mit dem tiefen Sattel ... iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieh

dann nimm lieber einen schönen Fritzz-Rahmen und bastel dir da ' geiles Bike draus  ist sicher och ne ecke stabiler


PS: Die PEdalen wirken zu groß. ^^


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. September 2009)

naja des werd ich so schnell nich verwirklichen 

und solang ich die gabel nich wechsel is doch die geometrie genau so wie vorhin ...

dann versteh ich nich warums schrecklich aussieht 
prinzipiell sticht ja nur der versenkte sattel ungewohnt ins auge.
andre laufräder, kurbel, pedale und sättel haben doch andre ams auch

EDIT, das ams 125 is kein racebike, sondern "all mountain", also gehts auch mal deftig bergab, und da kommt halt mal der sattel rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (12. September 2009)

Die Lyrik >.<  viel zu "massiv" für ein leichtes AM Bike.


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. September 2009)

die gabel ist eh das letzte was ich wechseln würde (ausserdem viel zu teuer) ich wollts nur am pc ausprobiern ...

und hier nochmal für alle die denen der sattel im weg war, und es is jetz trozdem nix anders ... 




[gabel wegdenken ...]


----------



## Groudon (12. September 2009)

Das das AMS ein AM bike ist stimme ich dir zu.  Aber für mich sieht die Geometrie eben eher noch ein wenig richtung RACE aus (wie beim AMS100) als wie reines AM/Enduro wie bei Stereo/Fritzz - das bei nem AMS auch der Sattel rein kommt ist mir klar - jedoch bin ich es eben eher gewohnt mit langen sattel zu sehen


----------



## schatten (12. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> geändert hab ich:
> - laufräder
> - reifen
> - gabel
> ...


Reichlich sinnfrei! Geld sparen, Enduro kaufen und gut!


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. September 2009)

ihr wollt es einfach nich verstehen ...

ich hab gar nich die mittel mir das alles zu beschaffen, und da ich heut bisschen zeit zum träumen hatte, hab ich mir mein ams zu meinem traum-custom-bike zusammengebastelt  

was ich definitiv ändern werde sind die reifen (muddy mary) und evtl. ersatzpedale (plattform), da ich öfters mal auch auf nen berg fahr, son und jetz is gut, zeigt eure cubes


----------



## WTG-Delta (12. September 2009)

*Vorher: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nachher:*





**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> die gabel ist eh das letzte was ich wechseln würde (ausserdem viel zu teuer) ich wollts nur am pc ausprobiern ...
> 
> und hier nochmal für alle die denen der sattel im weg war, und es is jetz trozdem nix anders ...
> 
> ...


Wollte schon immer mal wissen, wie das AMS mit weißen Felgen aussieht  (Muss jetzt mal ernsthaft mit Sparen anfangen )
Könntest du vielleicht auch noch mal ein paar rote Felgen dran basteln? Fulcrum oder noch besser die Iodine?


----------



## RaptorTP (12. September 2009)

das AMS als DiRT Bike, oder was alles da alles gibt, ist auf keinen fall sinnig.

Mein Bike werd ich wohl auch nicht zu nem Bikepark mitnehmen, wenn Leute dabei sind, die ein 20 KG "spring so hoch und weit wie du willst" Bike dabei ---

kommen dann so sprüch wie los -- mach mal auf ... kannste doch .. angsthase

ich brauch mein Bike auch im Alltag - kein Auto..


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ihr wollt es einfach nich verstehen ...
> 
> ich hab gar nich die mittel mir das alles zu beschaffen, und da ich heut bisschen zeit zum träumen hatte, hab ich mir mein ams zu meinem traum-custom-bike zusammengebastelt
> 
> was ich definitiv ändern werde sind die reifen (muddy mary) und evtl. ersatzpedale (plattform), da ich öfters mal auch auf nen berg fahr, son und jetz is gut, zeigt eure cubes



Nen ernstgemeinter Tipp: Leg dir Fat Alberts zu! Das bisschen weniger grip, macht der doppel und dreifaach sogute Rollwiederstand wieder wet. Wenn ich nen Rad hab, was ich auch einigermaßen hochbekommen will, dann würd ich (ok evtl. vorne) nie MM/MM fahren. Mittlerweile sinds ja bei mir die TNC mischung, die geht, aber die MM in GG is beim hochfahren zum..........
Öhm, aber eins versteh ich nich: Plattform für bergauf?

Edith: Wenn du grip willst (zuzmindest auf trockenem, eher steinigem grund) dann nimm die Maxxis Minion DH. Die haben auf besagtem boden in sachen seitenführung den Muddys einiges vorraus. Denn die Marys haben auf trockenem steinigen Grund noch defizite bei der seitenführung---


----------



## Organspänder (12. September 2009)

Also fü mich ist das AMS ein AllMountainSport. . .
Ein voll durchgestylter All Mountain. Viergelenker mit ausgewogen-sportlicher Geometrie und klassischem Erscheinungsbild für Fahrer beim Alpencross oder bei All Mountain-Touren, die etwas mehr Federweg benötigen. Das AMS 125 ist prädestiniert für den dynamischen Trailräuber und den Alpencrosser, der geringes Gewicht gepart mit sportliche Geometrie und perfekte Klettereigenschaften sucht.

Und noch nen BILD



schönes Wochenende


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. September 2009)

was is daran so schlimm, dass ich auch mal mein bike für härteren einsatz hernehm, früher wär das ein top downhiller gewesen 
nein im ernst es gibt doch z.b. auch freeride hardtails, damit gehts genauso ...

@ andi, danke fürn tipp werd mich da nochmal genauer erkundigen wenns soweit ist (warscheinlich zum geburtstag des bikes ^^) ich dachte aber schon an MM vorn & hinten, ich glaub ich versuchs einfach mal, nach nem jahr sind sie eh wieder runter ...
fatal bert muss mindestens drauf, mein nic sieht schrecklich aus, überall durchlöchert und geflickt 

plattform bräucht ich schon ab und zu wenn ich in den aplen unterwegs bin, ich hab ohne halt kein guten halt auf den einseitigen clickpedalen, obwohl ich schon immer wanderschuhe zum runterfahrn mithochzerr
für zuhause touren fahren würd ich dann die clicks schnell dran machen, des dauert ja nich so lang ..
(perfekt wär eine seite click und andre seite großflächiges plattfrom-pedal, nur hab ich noch keins gefunden)


----------



## wildkater (12. September 2009)

...auch ich plädiere pro FA...


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2009)

FA (09) Rules


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. September 2009)

is an der neuen mary irgendwas neu oder anders ??


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2009)

wie breit ist überhaupt deine felge?


----------



## DeejayOne (12. September 2009)

Fertig.......

gekauft vor 4 Wochen, seitdem etwa 400 km gelaufen. Änderungen zur Serie (teils mitgekauft)

- Radsatz DT Swiss X 1800
- Schnellspanner und Klemme Hope rot
- Kassette und Kette XT
- RR's vorne 2.10 hinten 2.25
- Stütze Syntace P6
- Sattel Speci Phenom SL
- Flaha's Speci Pro MTB
- Look 4x4 Pedale

Wiegt jetzt 10,7 kg; läuft sehr schön und schnell. Bin ich glücklich.....

Gruss,

DJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (12. September 2009)

wieso vorne 2.1 und hinten 2.25? anders herum wäre es sinnvoller


----------



## DeejayOne (12. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> wieso vorne 2.1 und hinten 2.25? anders herum wäre es sinnvoller


 
Yo,

hast recht - ich wollte eigentlich 2.1 V/H fahren, habe dann aber hinten 2.25 wegen Komfort nachgekauft. Für Hermannsweg rauf und runter geht's gut.

Gruss

DJ


----------



## schatten (12. September 2009)

Mein AMS hat ein wenig Tuning abbekommen:
Neuer LRS (FunWorks Atmosphere,-400g)
Neuer Lenker (Syntace Duraflite 2014)
Neuer Sattel (Selle Italia SLR XP)




Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal ein besseres Bild machen.

Rote Naben hat zwar inzwischen jeder...


----------



## regenrohr (12. September 2009)

zwar noch ein älteres (aus der Reifen-Experimentier-Zeit)...







freeride_bogl schrieb:


> was ich definitiv ändern werde sind die reifen (muddy mary) und evtl. ersatzpedale (plattform), da ich öfters mal auch auf nen berg fahr, son und jetz is gut, zeigt eure cubes




Ich muss mir jedes Mal Spott anhören, nur weil ich leichte Änderungen am Reaction getätigt habe...

Die Mary ist ein klasse Reifen im Gelände, keine Frage, dem Albert um ein vielfaches überlegen (speziell im sandigen, steinigen). Ein guter Kompromiss zwischen FA und MM war für mich der Maxxis Ardent, da macht auch ein kurzer Asphaltausflug nihts aus, im Gegensatz zur Marie...


----------



## acid-driver (12. September 2009)

ja, mit dem ardent habe ich auch sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. 
läuft hinten sehr gut und hat vorne viel grip.
derzeit fahre ich vorne die conti rubber-queen. die hat noch ein wenig mehr grip + seitenführung. dürfte aber hinten etwas schwerer rollen.

zudem bin ich kein schwalbefan


----------



## schatten (12. September 2009)

Am Vorderrad macht sich auch der Maxxis Advantage sehr gut.


----------



## trail_fuchs (12. September 2009)

Also cih fahre zur Zeit, war ja beim Kauf drauf, den Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 und ich bin super zu frieden..Wo mein Bikekumpel schon aufgibt grabe ich mich einfach durch und fahre weiter.
Soviel Grip im Schlamm/Laub/Schotter/Wiese wie der aufbaut...
Bin echt Happy mit dem Ding


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2009)

Naja, MM hin, MM her. Ich bin Fan und find sie toll - aber der alleskönner ist sie deshalb trotzdem nicht. Sie ist super auf so lehmgrund, nassen verhältnissen, wurzeln, etc. Aber auf Stein hat sie doch bei trockenen verhältnissen ein paar defizite. Und die Seitenführung ist im vergleich mit anderen reifen auch nicht die beste...Aber sonst gibts da auch nich viel zu meckern. Der FA bietet auf Stein besseren Halt! Die seitenführung ist minimal besser; dafür ist er auf nassem mgrund schlechter - Ihr seht, ich denke, dass es DEN reifen nicht gibt. Jeder reifen hat bei mir seine schwächen im grenzbereich früher oder später gezeigt.
Bogl: Mh, also ich konnt in den alpen auch einigermaßen mit den klickies fahren. (man muss sie gut kenenn, und schnell ausklicken können) fahren. tragen ging auch, aber man spürts nach 20min, dass man scheiß schuhe an hat! Aber dafür gibts doch auch klickies mit denen man gut laufen kann?!
Und Pedale, mit viel Plattform und klick:
http://www.crankbrothers.com/mallet1.php

CrankBro Mallet 1-3; kosten zwar auch ihr geld, sind aber top! Viel auflage und trotzdem klick


----------



## trek 6500 (13. September 2009)

..bei den crankbrothers sollen aber - lt . einiger leute , die ´s mir berichtet haben - die lager schnell am arsch sein  und net mehr geschmeidig laufen .... gefallen tun sie mir auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2009)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen - Also dieLager waren soweit okay. Sie hatten ab und zu spiel, aber dass war immer nen garantiefall! Ich hatte keine so großen Probleme,  und ich denk mal, dass die Mallet sich da nich sooo unterscheiden. Die müssten halten - sind ja schließlich baugleich von den Lagern wie die 5050, und die fahren ja einige


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

ich fahre die Mallet 2 ohne Probleme und die 5050xx am AMS. Beide laufen ohne Probleme, Das gute bei den 5050xx man kann sie nachfetten


----------



## trail_fuchs (13. September 2009)

Ich fahre uach die Mallet2 an meinem Fritzz und bin super zufrieden. Hab bei der letzten Ausfahrt zwangläufig getestet wie die funktionieren wenn sie vollgeschlammt sind und die schuhe auch 
Alles tadellos.
Bin echt happy mit denen und sie passen optisch auch klasse dazu


----------



## FWck (13. September 2009)

Auch von mir mal wieder Bilder.

Heute morgen, auf dem Weg hoch zum großen Feldberg (Taunus):







Und hier oben angekommen. Leider bei sehr bedecktem Himmel und sehr, sehr wenig Grad :


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. September 2009)

Sooo, vorgestern fertig geworden, das neue AMS 100 meiner Freundin. Wieder einer meiner Selbstbauten, (selbstaufdieSchulterklopf, grins).






Schönes Restwochenende.....


----------



## ibinsnur (13. September 2009)

es herbstlt auf 2.214m oben schon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

schicker Selbstbau


----------



## Popeye34 (13. September 2009)

@Cube_Airmatic

Du hast ein Sting, das sehr schön ist und einen "Lighten"-Eindruck macht! Was sagt denn die Waage??

Danke im voraus


----------



## HILLKILLER (13. September 2009)

@ Cube_Airmatic: mit schwarzer Stütze und schwarzem Vorbau wäres meiner Meinung nach noch schöner. Trotzdem stil- und sinnvoller Aufbau...dann sieh zu das sie dich nicht abhängt *g*


----------



## aux-racing (13. September 2009)

hallo
grüsse aus venedig 
schade das man in der stadt selbst nicht fahren darf


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

Mein Zaskar ist wieder fahrbereit  Mein erstes MTB von 1991 (daher der Name)





und hier noch der Rest vom Fuhrpark  Damit es auch wieder in den Fred passt 


Cube LTD von 2004




AMS 125 von 2007


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2009)

Hast da ja n richtiges Kultbike! Schöön, gefällt mir. aber das schönste zaskar war das gelb/blaue!! Trotzdem schööön


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. September 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> @Cube_Airmatic
> 
> Du hast ein Sting, das sehr schön ist und einen "Lighten"-Eindruck macht! Was sagt denn die Waage??
> 
> Danke im voraus



Hixzippo, die Waage sagt bei meinem Sting inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter, halt so wie es du auf dem Bild siehst, 11,5kg.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. September 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> @ Cube_Airmatic: mit schwarzer Stütze und schwarzem Vorbau wäres meiner Meinung nach noch schöner. Trotzdem stil- und sinnvoller Aufbau...dann sieh zu das sie dich nicht abhängt *g*



Hi Hillkiller,
tja, das ist wie so oft einfach Geschmackssache, die weißen Teile gefallen halt mir und meiner Freundin besser. Wenn´s sich mal nausgeht kommen auch noch weiße Spacer und ne weiße Steuersatzkappe, dann ist es fast perfekt.


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2009)

*@mzaskar*
Da hast du schon einen sehr schönen Fuhrpark  

Ich kann mich an dem Zaskar gar nicht satt sehen. Das ist schon was Besonderes  Bewegst du das denn auch, oder kommt das als Antiquität in die Vitrine?


----------



## Furby33 (14. September 2009)

Sooo, dann will ich auch mal meinen Würfel vorstellen. 

Reaction 09 K18
Kommende Saison werden wohl ein anderer LRS und eventuell neue Bremsen drankommen, ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatsche (14. September 2009)

beeus schrieb:


> ok mal ne Anfänger Putzfrage
> 
> habe vorhin das Bike sauber gemacht da ich es mit nach HD nehme.
> Wie schaut es aus wenn an den markierten Stellen Wasser reinläuft?
> ...


mit hochdruckreiniger reinigen ????


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@mzaskar*
> Da hast du schon einen sehr schönen Fuhrpark
> 
> Ich kann mich an dem Zaskar gar nicht satt sehen. Das ist schon was Besonderes  Bewegst du das denn auch, oder kommt das als Antiquität in die Vitrine?


 
 viel zu schmutzig für die Vitrine


----------



## Popeye34 (14. September 2009)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Hixzippo, die Waage sagt bei meinem Sting inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter, halt so wie es du auf dem Bild siehst, 11,5kg.



Also das ist doch angenehm, viel Spaß mit deinem Scharfen Sting


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (14. September 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> Also das ist doch angenehm, viel Spaß mit deinem Scharfen Sting



MERCI!!!! Hab ich jedesmal reichlich, geht wie Hölle!


----------



## tomek-g (14. September 2009)

Mein erstes Bike


----------



## datoni (14. September 2009)

tomek-g schrieb:


> Mein erstes Bike



gute wahl viel spass damit

pedale würd ich evtl noch tauschen-schau aber mal wiest mit diesen zurechtkommst...


----------



## Ryo (14. September 2009)

Ich würd die vordere Bremsleitung etwas kürzen lassen


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2009)

Mh, normal wird die an der gabel noch fest geamcth, dann würds passen.. wenn du nix hast , nimm nen kabelbinder


----------



## tomek-g (14. September 2009)

Leitung habe ich gleich am zweiten Tag mit Kabelbinder, an die anderen rangemacht......sieht viel besser aus...hat mich auch total gestört.
Pedale bleiben erstmal....bis ich mir Schuhe gekauft habe...bis dahin will ich ja noch fahren hehe. Das Bike macht total viel Spass, bin Anfänger, aber am liebsten würde ich den ganzen Tag rumfahren hahahaha

Schöne Grüsse

Ps: Suche wie man den richtig einstellt, doch finde nichts konkretes, kann mir da einer, n Link schicken oder so????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (14. September 2009)

den WAS?^^


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. September 2009)

ich würd immer noch  am liebsten den ganzen tag rumfahren, und mein bike hat bald seinen ersten geburtstag 

gestern in den bergen gewesen aber kaum bilder gemacht, (nur gefilmt) dafür is eins auf anhieb ganz ok geworden:


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2009)

Mh, hör bloß auf mit den ganzen tag fahren! hab die letzte Woche noch mal richtig genutzt, und von Samstag vergangener Woche bis gestern knapp 300km gemacht. (+ km rennrad) Aber jetzt hab ich schule, und bei idem stundenplan und dem drecks G8 seh ich schwarz! Ich glaub nicht, dass ich jetzt über den Winter bei Tageslicht (außer Sonntgas) zum biken komme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und das is nur zum 
Scheißßendreck man!

Aber schönes Bild., gefällt!


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. September 2009)

du wirst es nicht glauben aber ich hab genau das selbe problem!! welche klasse kommst du? 
ich in die 11. das heisst langsam gehts richtung abi, und ich werd morgen erfahren ob ich nun statt 2x, 3mal nachmittagunterricht/woche hab oder nich 

naja ich hab schon ne lampe für nightriden gekauft 

guten schulstart an alle bayerischen cubefahrer 

gruß
bogl


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2009)

Hm, ich komme theoretisch in die 10.
Problem: Das 8 jährige Gymnasium! Da bis du ja noch nicht drin. G8 heißt, statt ABI in Klasse 13, in Klasse 12. Bedeutet ein Jahr weniger. So und, wenn man sich den Plan anschaut, dann entfällt quasi die 11., und ich mach jetzt in der 10. das selbe wie du!
Nachteil is halt, dass ich nur Stress hab, und jetzt kommts: 4 mal Nachmittag + Einmal Orchester *******, aus der ich auch nichmehhr rauskomme. Heißt im Klartext, jeden Tag bis um halb vier Schule, bedeutet 4 Uhr zuhause. JEDEN TAG! Und nein, es handelt sich nicht um eine ganztagsschule! Ich hab von 7:45 - 15:30 unterricht; und danach is ja erstmal lernen angesagt! Ich weiß net, wie das gehn soll!!!!
Du siehst, ich hab in der 10. mehr unterricht als du in der 11.  Musst dir mal geben: 37 Wochenstunden! ALTER!

Naja, ich brauch auf jedenfall noch ne gescheite, zweite Leuchte, damits nachts auch auf den trails abgeht!


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. September 2009)

vielen dank.. aber da ich die nächsten 2 wochena uf alle fälle noch ohne mein cube auskommen muss (darf sport offiziell erst in 5 wochen machen,aber ich denke in 2 geht waldweg wieder) muss ich anfangs wenigstens nicht nochmehr aufs biken verzichten als ich es eh schon tue

also auch von mir an alle bayerischen cubefahrer guten schulstart

edit: bin auch g8ler 1. jahrgang und komme morgen in die q11 (ja so wird das heißen nicht k11 oder so) und ja mal schaun ob die das irgendwie gebacken bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (14. September 2009)

10. hab ich schon hintermir (aber nur mit 2 mal nachmittag/woche)  puh

ich bin der erste G8 jahrgang also hab nur noch 11+12, vor mir, und hab jetz dann keine noten mehr sondern punkte  und lernen werd ich jetz ohne ende müssen ...
Q11 is voll der käse  und in den "chillout-room" der kollegstufen dürfen die Q-(was heisst des eig)-stufen nich rein  

(wie du auf 5mal nachmittag kommst ist mir ein rätsel, sollten wir aber dann per pm machen, sonst kommt die pic-polizei, auf jeden fall biste da verdammt arm dran  )


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2009)

Ich glaub der Unrterschied liegt im Land. Weil wenn ich mir das so anschaue?
Ich bin ja Badner..also BaWü... Und ich bin der erste Jahrgang, und bin nicht sitzengeblieben Und ich komme in die 10. und ihr in die 11. Ich glaub, irgendwas is da komisch!


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. September 2009)

äähm, ich glaub dass bayern das einfach ein jahr vor bawü eingeführt hat

ich könnt dich jetz auslachen mit deinen 5 nachmittagen in der 10. klasse  du armer hund ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2009)

Ich könnt mich selbst auslachen glaub ich. Heute war ich erstmal tendenziell etwas depresiver als sonst Aber ich glaub son rotz kannst nur mit humor nehmen! Unsre Politiker, die den scheiß hier verzapft haben sind das letzte!!!!! Egal, ich befürhcte ich werde den Wald bei Nacht, nicht nur wie bisher einmal die Woche, sondern in Zukunft täglichh kennen lernen..grr


----------



## Tintera (14. September 2009)

@Andi

reg dich nicht auf, das wird in Zukunft fast immer so sein...mein Arbeitstag geht von 6:30 bis 16:30,meistens...und das seit 35 Jahren...
Du mußt die verbleibende freie Zeit effektiv nutzen und merkst wie wertvoll diese Zeit ist...


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2009)

Ich reg mich nur über die Tatsache auf, dass es fürn Arsch is; schau dir mal bogl an Warum geht das bei uns nich auch so??


----------



## Rock shox 1 (14. September 2009)

ich komm auch in die 10.klasse und hab 2mal die woche nachmittag...dazu 2mal die woche training, einmal rennrad einmal mountainbike^^
andi was fährst du für a rennrad??
aber winter geht rennrad ja leider nicht, man echt toll jetzt echt, als schüler is man doch immer da arsch (sry...)
heut konnt ich auch net fahrn, weils an ganzen tag regnet bei uns und ich hatte echt keinen bock des bike dann wieder zu putzen

ciao alex


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2009)

Naja, im Herbst geht Rennrad ja noch. Und im Früjahr halt auch ganz praktisch um mal wieder grundlagen für marathon und so aufzufrischen.
Ich fahr nen schönes gelb-grünes Cinnelli


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. September 2009)

hey ,  ich hab genau so nachmittag, und darf jetz massig lernen, schau lieber die realschüler an, die ham nie nachmittag, nach der 10. kannst fos machen und hast auch ein abi
wenn ich das in der 4. klasse gewusst hätte wär ich nich aufs gymi ... 
(aber sowas bekommt man erst ende der 5. klasse gesagt, dass du in der 6. nachmittag hast und nur noch bis zur 12. )

so lasst uns hier nicht veratschen, sonst gibts ärger ... 

EDIT: rennrad kann man doch auch nett auf der rolle fahrn 
ich bin generell zu faul zum rennradfahrn, nur bei wettkämpfen


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2009)

Recht hast!





Aktuelle Gefühlslage










So, damit ich wieder meine ganzen überflüssigen, nicht bike orientierten Posts gutmache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (14. September 2009)

Als Schüler, der leider auch viel zu wenig Zeit hat zum fahren (11.Klasse ), sag ich einfach mal: Klasse Bilder!


----------



## Baxx (14. September 2009)

Jaja Schule, da hatte man noch Freizeit. Vor 10 Jahren ging es bei mir auf das Abi nach 12 Jahren zu, und den ganzen Tag Schule war ganz normal. Tsts, die Jugend von heute. Ihr werdet euch noch wundern!


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2009)

Aber mit 15 schon den ganzen Tag da zu hocken find ich nich wirklich normal! Aber egal jetzt. Ist eh wurscht obs mir passt oder net, durch muss ich! Schluss mit Schule, her mit Rädern.!


----------



## EagleEye (14. September 2009)

ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, das ist "früher" normal gewesen. In der 10. war ich an min. 2 Tagen Nachmittags noch in der Schule 11./12. war ich den ganzen Tag in der Schule.


----------



## zenodur (14. September 2009)

37 stunden à 45 minuten 
ihr werdet euch noch gewaltig umschauen!

genießt die zeit in der ihr noch zur schule gehen dürft...

und nun her mit den bildern


----------



## Cube-Lady (14. September 2009)

Wenn Ihr so am schimpfen seit über euren Schüleralltag, kurzer Einblick ins Berufsleben....
42 Arbeitsstunden nach Vertrag+ mind. 7 Überstunden + 5 Std jeden Samstag(Nach bereits 8 Std Arbeit) kellnern gehen= mind. 54 Std. pro Woche.....
Noch Fragen????


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. September 2009)

Oh das ist dochmal nen "Zeigt her Euer Cube" Thema...
Gerade wenn man von der Arbeit kommt klasse 

Ich würde die Denkweise vorschlagen: 
"Abi, nach dem Abi wird alles besser..."
Diese Denkweise wird dich bis zum Abi treiben! 
Welche Slogans dann kommen, teste selbst... 

Nur habe festgestellt das der Verlauf bei mir gut ist:

Schule: 12000km/Jahr
Abijahr: 16000km ( Premium 13 Jahr Abi  )
Zivi: 8000km
Studum: anfangs 7000km, dies Jahr erst 3000km 

Wo soll das noch hinführen? 

So nun hab ich genug gespamt, gute Nacht allerseits 

Bild gibts auch: Super Qualli, aber gerade aufn PC gefunden *g* - fahre da ganz links- Einrollen


----------



## Organspänder (15. September 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Oh das ist dochmal nen "Zeigt her Euer Cube" Thema...
> Gerade wenn man von der Arbeit kommt klasse



oder arbeiten geht


----------



## Michaone (15. September 2009)

Cube-Lady schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr so am schimpfen seit über euren Schüleralltag, kurzer Einblick ins Berufsleben....
> 42 Arbeitsstunden nach Vertrag+ mind. 7 Überstunden + 5 Std jeden Samstag(Nach bereits 8 Std Arbeit) kellnern gehen= mind. 54 Std. pro Woche.....
> Noch Fragen????




Wer nix wird wird Wirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (15. September 2009)

*naja keine arbeit-kein geld*


----------



## oneoone (15. September 2009)

Bilder aus der "Region Gardasee" mit mir   *edit* ( So denke nun ist es besser *grins*)


----------



## Popeye34 (15. September 2009)

oneoone schrieb:


> Bilder vom Gardasee



 Der war gut!!
Will dich nicht angreifen, aber ich sehe ihn nicht........den Gardasee, nur dich

Bilder von MIR am Gardasee wäre besser (?)

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (15. September 2009)

Mein Reaction 08 nach ner kleinen Diät (neuer LRS) und kaum erkennbar blaue Flaschenhalterschrauben an der Pegnitz Richtung Lauf.


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. September 2009)

*heute bei schönem wetter, mittagspause auf kühroint...*

*Stereo mit Watzmannblick*


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. September 2009)

Mir scheint, daß Stereo wird an jedem Brunnen geputzt, oder zum nächsten Fotopunkt getragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (15. September 2009)

Das stimmt allerdings. Bei einer Tour kein bisschen Dreck am Bike. Du fährst aber vorsichtig =)


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. September 2009)

*...ja wird immer wieder fein geputzt. Wir duschen doch auch täglich

*


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

schick mit den Schleifchen im Haar


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schick mit den Schleifchen im Haar


 
...finde ich auch, zumahl er seine Haare ja sonst immer offen trägt


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. September 2009)

*...bitte vorher anschnallen 

*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8_4DmBzGNM"]YouTube - DH Fully Tandem im Bikepark Wagrain[/ame]


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...finde ich auch, zumahl er seine Haare ja sonst immer offen trägt


 

*ggrrrrr*


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. September 2009)

Sieht ja sogar so aus, als würde man mit nem Tandem auch herabkommen. Ich für meinen Teil fand Tandemfahren schon so echt komisch. 
Schönes Vid, mit Soad als softe Untermalung, da kann man nich meckern *g*
HK


----------



## j.wayne (16. September 2009)

Super Video, auch wenn ich da nicht als Mitfahrer dabei sein wollte


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. September 2009)

Mh, also die Strecke sieht shön aus, aber is ja wohl auch locker fahrbar?! Sieht für mich nach einfach nen paar schönen breiten trails aus. Aber respekt für jeden, der da mitm tandem fährt!!!! Kann ich mir gar nich vorstellen!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2009)

So, ich verabschiede mich erstmal für die nächste Zeit aus diesem Forum hier. Mein AMS Pro ist zu meinem Wunschpreis weg gegangen. Ich hoffe, der neue Besitzer wird genau so glücklich mit dem Bike wie ich es war. Vielleicht sieht man es ja hier wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

Na dann viel Spass beim cubefreien biken  bis demnächst mal irgendwann, irgendwo im Wald


----------



## idworker (16. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass beim cubefreien biken  bis demnächst mal irgendwann, irgendwo im Wald



tja, wäre schön, da ich auch aus deiner Nähe bin. Vllt. mal am Pfänder oder so...

Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. September 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...bitte vorher anschnallen
> 
> *
> 
> YouTube - DH Fully Tandem im Bikepark Wagrain



lol wie krank ist das den?! Das nenne ich mal n Vertrauen. Wobei es bestimmt mehr Nervenkitzel wäre, wenn di Frau am Lenker säße! Nix gegen Frauen beim DH, aber ich denke das se sicherlich extrem an Ihre Körperlichen Grenzen kämen, oder? Aber sonst geiles Vid, sieht nach extrem Spass aus....


----------



## 65fahrenheit (16. September 2009)




----------



## nullstein (16. September 2009)

> Nix gegen Frauen beim DH, aber ich denke das se sicherlich extrem an Ihre Krperlichen Grenzen kmen, oder?



Quark!
Es gibt genug Frauen, die so einige Männer mal so nebenbei leistungstechnisch in die Tasche stecken.
Aber das Video ist schon sehr fetzig.


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> tja, wäre schön, da ich auch aus deiner Nähe bin. Vllt. mal am Pfänder oder so...
> 
> Grüße vom Bodensee


 
.


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> tja, wäre schön, da ich auch aus deiner Nähe bin. Vllt. mal am Pfänder oder so...
> 
> Grüße vom Bodensee


 
Herbsttour am Pfänder  oder Appenzellerland  ach ja der Beuze turnt ja auch immer dort herum


----------



## beuze1 (16. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach ja der Beuze turnt ja auch immer dort herum



*jo, das ist wohl wahr*



.
.
.
*@ jmr-biking*
....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*man sieht sich vieleicht mal in der schönen Eifel..*
*durch die Liser..*




*Manderscheid*




*Traben-Trarbach*


----------



## Themeankitty (16. September 2009)

Mein Reaction 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (16. September 2009)

Isses nicht angenehmer wenn die Bremse weiter in Lenkermitte platziert ist,da reicht ja ein Finger zum Bremsen....


----------



## rave86 (16. September 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/468287
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/468285

Pfänder ist schön zufahren =)

bin an einem tag gefahren nachdem es die ganze nacht geregnet hatte, das war stellenweise richtig anstrengend zufahren


----------



## Heiza (16. September 2009)

mein neus reaction midseason 09


----------



## pinocchi0 (16. September 2009)

wo ich gerade dein reaction sehe und an meines denke. mir ist aufgefallen, dass der abstand an den kettenstreben vom hinterrad verschieden ist. der mantel/felge ist an der seite mit der bremsscheibe näher am rahmen als an der seite die die kette führt.

ist das normal oder hat sich mein hinterrad verzogen?


----------



## HILLKILLER (16. September 2009)

@ 65fahrenheit: klasse Stimmung in dem Bild! Gibts das auch in größer?


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Herbsttour am Pfänder  oder Appenzellerland  ach ja der Beuze turnt ja auch immer dort herum



Ihr seit mir eh zu sportlich und schnell 

ok, ich lasse mich auch schlepen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2009)

@Themeankitty der rahmen sieht mir stark nach einem 09er aus. 

erkennt man an den hydroforming elementen vom übergang des oberrohrs in das sitzrohr.


----------



## 65fahrenheit (17. September 2009)

@ Hillbiller    Müsste ich erst nochmal bearbeiten. Aber ich denk nächste Woche lad ich nochmal ein paar hoch in grösserer Auflösung.


----------



## Tafkas (17. September 2009)

Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass hier so viele noch mit den Standardpedalen unterwegs sind.


----------



## idworker (17. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr seit mir eh zu sportlich und schnell
> 
> ok, ich lasse mich auch schlepen




@mzaskar, beuze1 u. barbarissima:

ok, wir schleppen mzaskar.*gg*. Da wir eh alle relativ nah am Pfänder wohnen wäre es doch eine tolle Sache zusammen die Tour zu fahren. Bitte um Terminvorschläge. und der Spaß ist vorprogrammiert.

Grüße


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> @mzaskar, beuze1 u. barbarissima:
> 
> ok, wir schleppen mzaskar.*gg*. Da wir eh alle relativ nah am Pfänder wohnen wäre es doch eine tolle Sache zusammen die Tour zu fahren. Bitte um Terminvorschläge. und der Spaß ist vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Grüße


 
Auf dem Weg zur Schwarzenberghütte, da geht es ein paar km´s ziemlich steil hoch, habe ich mal gesehen, wie ein Mann seine Frau mit einem Seil hinter sich her gezogen hat, beide saßen übrigens auf MTB´s. So eine Lösung müssten wir für Stefan ausarbeiten



Das ist der Weg zur Schwarzenberghütte


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. September 2009)

das war aber mega lieb vom mann. muss wohl wahre liebe sein.


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2009)

Ich bin auch pflegeleicht


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin auch pflegeleicht


 
Und wir sind sehr durstig, wenn wir dich den Berg hochgeschleppt haben


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Schwarzenberghütte, da geht es ein paar km´s ziemlich steil hoch, habe ich mal gesehen, wie ein Mann seine Frau mit einem Seil hinter sich her gezogen hat, beide saßen übrigens auf MTB´s. So eine Lösung müssten wir für Stefan ausarbeiten


 
*...schönes foto, finde ich eine gute idee mit dem seil*
*mei die berge sind einfach schön...*


----------



## idworker (17. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wir sind sehr durstig, wenn wir dich den Berg hochgeschleppt haben



wie war des jetzt mit dem Termin? Wäre schon nett sich mal zu treffen. Und ein paar Radler wird uns mzaskar schon bezahlen, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2009)

Alkohol  




Sa 3. Oktober da ich Sonntag auf dem O-Fest bin  



17 oder 18 Oktober gehen auch


----------



## Beff94 (17. September 2009)

hallo

ich melde mich auch mal wieder.

Da ja bald Winterzeit ist wollte ich fragen was ihr zum Schutz eurer Bikes macht, wegen den Salzigen Straßen. Sonst fängt es noch zum rosten an.

Die andere Frage ist welche Reifen-Combis ich außer *(v)Nobby NIC + (h)Racing ralph* noch fahren könnte. Und was haltet ihr von Nobby nic vorne+hinten


----------



## beuze1 (17. September 2009)

> mit einem Seil hinter sich her gezogen hat



*Ihr kennt wohl nicht das Schild am Pfänder-Aufstieg..*





*wir könnten höchstens Windschatten geben..*



.
.


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> ...


 
Im Winter kommt mein Rad direkt nach jeder Tour in die Wanne. Da wird es gründlich abgespritzt. Zusätzlich wird der Brunox-Einsatz erhöht 

Ich halte viel von 2.4er Nobbys vorne und hinten


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. September 2009)

Bei Schnee kommst du mit deinen Nobbys nicht weit. das kann ich dir sagen. Und was ich für mein Rad mache? mh, im Wald fahren, wo kein salz ist Ne, aber im Prinzip passiert da nix, weil du ja normal mehr wald/schotter/wiese fährst als straße. sonst halt nachm fahrn abspritzen...


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ihr kennt wohl nicht das Schild am Pfänder-Aufstieg..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja dann muss Stefan wohl selber Gas geben  Dann kann man leider nichts machen. Verboten ist verboten


----------



## Beff94 (17. September 2009)

ok danke, ich werde mir vll. noch ein hinteren Nic nehmen.

Zu der anderen Geschichte, ich bin ja noch 14 und das Fahrrad ist mein Transportmittel, deshalb werde ich im Winter auch Straße fahren müssen.
Ich fahre ja auch in die Schule mit meinem Cube.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. September 2009)

Naja, wie gesagt einfach öfter mal mit in die Wanne


----------



## crush-er (17. September 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> Zu der anderen Geschichte, ich bin ja noch 14 und das Fahrrad ist mein Transportmittel, deshalb werde ich im Winter auch Straße fahren müssen.
> Ich fahre ja auch in die Schule mit meinem Cube.



Sollte trotzdem kein Problem sein. Das Rad einfach öfter mal mit klarem Wasser abspülen, Schutzbleche dran, und wie Barbarissima schon sagte, einfach an sensiblere Teile (Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen) einfach ordentlich Brunox drauf. Dann schafft es das Bike ohne Probleme durch den Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (17. September 2009)

Ist nicht wirklich tragisch. Ich fahre jetzt dann den 4. Winter bei Schnee und Eis. Musst halt dein Radl etwas öfter pflegen wie schon geschrieben.


----------



## acid-driver (17. September 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> einfach an sensiblere Teile (Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen) einfach ordentlich Brunox drauf. Dann schafft es das Bike ohne Probleme durch den Winter.




bitte nicht. sonst schafft es der fahrer nicht ohne probleme durch den winter...

brunox an die bremse schonmal garnicht. 

ansonsten tut brunox den dämpfungselementen auch nicht gerade gut...


----------



## seppi.jung (17. September 2009)

Also ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem gestreuten Salz im Winter. Das hat sich in meine Speichennippel gefressen und unter Belastung dann im Sommer ist mir eine nach der anderen Speiche raus geflogen.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass du dein Bike nicht so großen Belastungen aussetzt. Pflege aber deine Nippel gut. Gescheid Fett draufgejagt und da sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. September 2009)

Richtig.! Bremse nie und nimmmer! Gabel evtl., aber nicht zuviel! und dämpfer auch nicht! bitte nicht!
Wichtig: Kette ölen und vll. Brunoxx für schaltelemente (hebel, werk, umwerfer)....Meine Strategie: Antrieb sauber, und gewartet, rahmen egal Hauptsache technisch gut


----------



## crush-er (17. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Richtig.! Bremse nie und nimmmer! Gabel evtl., aber nicht zuviel! und dämpfer auch nicht! bitte nicht!
> Wichtig: Kette ölen und vll. Brunoxx für schaltelemente (hebel, werk, umwerfer)....Meine Strategie: Antrieb sauber, und gewartet, rahmen egal Hauptsache technisch gut



Sorry, hab bei Bremse an meine V-Brake gedacht. Natürlich gehört sowas nicht auf die Scheibe! Allerdings sollte Brunox Deo für die Federgabel ja wohl weniger das Problem sein (wozu gibt es das sonst!?). Bei Kette und Schaltelementen hat der Andi völlig recht. :


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. September 2009)

Kommt eben auf die Gbel an, aber meine Fox z.b. "schmiert" sich selbst genug- da is das der reine überfluss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (17. September 2009)

ok, so noch einmal 

mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass mein hinterrad nicht symmetrisch im hinterbau hängt. es ist leicht zur seite mit der bremsscheibe verzogen. wenn ich im größten gang fahre(kette ganzs rechts) und die kurbel mit große kraft trete, bei ca 40kmh, schleift die bremsscheibe hinten mit jedem linken tritt. auch verliere ich ordentlich an fahrt.

die schnellspanner sind fest. vielleicht ein rahmenbruch, der sich unter großer last verbiegt und das schleifen verursacht? oder nur ein verrutschtes hinterrad?


----------



## trail_fuchs (17. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ok, so noch einmal
> 
> mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass mein hinterrad nicht symmetrisch im hinterbau hängt. es ist leicht zur seite mit der bremsscheibe verzogen. wenn ich im größten gang fahre(kette ganzs rechts) und die kurbel mit große kraft trete, bei ca 40kmh, schleift die bremsscheibe hinten mit jedem linken tritt. auch verliere ich ordentlich an fahrt.
> 
> die schnellspanner sind fest. vielleicht ein rahmenbruch, der sich unter großer last verbiegt und das schleifen verursacht? oder nur ein verrutschtes hinterrad?



Also meine Scheibe klingelt auch manchma bis oft. kommt immer drauf an. Schau mal an wie wenig Spiel zwischen Scheibe und Belägen ist...klar das das klingelt bei so dünnen scheiben 
außerdem ist mein reifen(fat albert 2,4 zoll) auch leicht unwuchtig. War beim händler...bei mir isses nur der mantel..also absolut nicht schlimm.


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. September 2009)

naja, das problem hatte ich vorher nicht. und heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass das hinterrad nur noch 0.5mm spiel zum rahmen auf der bremsscheibenseite hat. da ich viel hinten bremse, könnte ja das hinterrad irgendwie verschoben sein, oder halt nen rahmenbruch. normalerweise sollte das rad ja mittig sitzen mit gleichen abständen zum rahmen auf beiden seiten.

wär es nicht so dunkel und ich so müde würd ich schauen. ich hab am samtag zeit zu schauen. wollte nur paar tips


----------



## trail_fuchs (17. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> naja, das problem hatte ich vorher nicht. und heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass das hinterrad nur noch 0.5mm spiel zum rahmen auf der bremsscheibenseite hat. da ich viel hinten bremse, könnte ja das hinterrad irgendwie verschoben sein, oder halt nen rahmenbruch. normalerweise sollte das rad ja mittig sitzen mit gleichen abständen zum rahmen auf beiden seiten.
> 
> wär es nicht so dunkel und ich so müde würd ich schauen. ich hab am samtag zeit zu schauen. wollte nur paar tips



0,5mm?! das ist definitiv zu wenig...
lass das mal checken....vielleciht hinterbau verzogen. was hast du denn gemacht mit dem ding?!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. September 2009)

1. Kann dein Hinterbau asymmetrisch sein, heißt das rad sitzt nicht ganz mittig. (wenn auch vermutich nur minimal).
2. Das rad kann nicht mittig zentriert sein, heißt es ist eben mehr auf einer seite, als auf der anderen
3. Rahmenbruch? Scherzkeks. Wer bitte soll das denn wissen? Is doch dein Rad. Schaus dir an und ab zum dealer. Ferndiagnosen in so Fällen is immer biissl doof?!


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. September 2009)

cube reaction, 

und danke, dachte es müsste symetrisch sein. ist nur merkwürdig, da es seit heute komische geräusche beim fahren macht, wenn die kurbel extrem beansprucht wird. heißt, es kommt mir so vor als würde sich das hinterrad/ hinterbau verzerren und dadurch die bremsscheibe "bremsen"

und ja, so 1m drops, 2-3m weit ect.


----------



## trail_fuchs (17. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> cube reaction,
> 
> und danke, dachte es müsste symetrisch sein. ist nur merkwürdig, da es seit heute komische geräusche beim fahren macht, wenn die kurbel extrem beansprucht wird. heißt, es kommt mir so vor als würde sich das hinterrad/ hinterbau verzerren und dadurch die bremsscheibe "bremsen"
> 
> und ja, so 1m drops, 2-3m weit ect.



Hmm das ist das beste..fahr zum Dealer und lass das Ding mal checken...sicher ist sicher.

1m tief...2-3m weite drops? Mitm Hardtail? 
Du hast definitiv das falsche Bikekonzept unter Dir 
Fully wäre wohl sinnvoller gewesen


----------



## EagleEye (17. September 2009)

da wird wohl das Hinterrad schief eingespeicht sein


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. September 2009)

oh, sag das nicht, mein bike muss schon leiden, aber es macht echt alles mit. bis auf die sattelstange hatte ich kein problem, und es ist nun schon gute 1000km gut gefahren. 2-3 stürze unbeschadet überlebt.

ich werd morgen nach der arbeit mal den kompletten rahmen checken, hinterrad neu einspannen und mal schaun.


----------



## beuze1 (17. September 2009)

*Himmelarschundzwirn*






* Zeigt her eure Cubes*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (17. September 2009)

das ist ja gerade das schöne an der scheibenbremse. die scheibe ist fest an der nabe. solange also deine felge nicht totalschrott ist sodass die bremsscheibe schon in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, ist scheibenklingeln kein zeichen für ein kaputtes laufrad...
ist bei formula aber relativ normal und nicht schlimm.

was sein kann, dass die speichen sich gelockert haben. in dem fall einfach die seite fester ziehen, zu der mehr platz ist.

alternativ den händler über dein problem aufklären und ihn die sache richten lassen...


----------



## Organspänder (18. September 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Himmelarschundzwirn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau





und zum Thema Winter. . .





hoffe bis dahin dauert es noch ne Weile


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja dann muss Stefan wohl selber Gas geben  Dann kann man leider nichts machen. Verboten ist verboten



Pah ich schaff euch ;à)


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> ...
> und zum Thema Winter. . .
> ...
> hoffe bis dahin dauert es noch ne Weile


 
*Und wenn dann bitte gleich mit Eis und Schnee*


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. September 2009)

* so gerne fahre ich nicht im schnee, man kommt so schlecht weiter*


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2009)

seppi.jung schrieb:


> Pflege aber deine Nippel gut.



Nippelpflege ist gut


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2009)

ok da habe ich auch noch etwas 





letztens im Sommer


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. September 2009)

So, aber jetzt kein schnee mehr!! Seid froh, wenns noch keinen hat


----------



## Fabian93 (18. September 2009)

Eisgekühlte Scheibenbremse,nie wieder fading


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (18. September 2009)

Heute bei meiner Wochenend-Beginn-Tour


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. September 2009)

*das Stereo ist Deckig!!! Glaubts mir*


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. September 2009)

Muss ma aber gut hinschaun
Das is dreckig::


----------



## derAndre (18. September 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *das Stereo ist Deckig!!! Glaubts mir*



Hehe, meins ist nach dem putzen nicht so sauber wie Deins, wenn's dreckig ist.


----------



## Organspänder (18. September 2009)

Heute Morgen zum Feierabend...


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hehe, meins ist nach dem putzen nicht so sauber wie Deins, wenn's dreckig ist.


Ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt, aber ein dreckiges Rad ist für mich nicht unbedingt der Maßstab für fahrerisches Können oder ne wilde Tour  Dann schon eher ein paar Macken im Lack 

Dreckig aber nur zwei Stunden Waldautobahn 





Sauber, aber auf der Tour habe ich mir ein blaues Auge geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. September 2009)

Macken? Au, davon hab ich grad genug im lack stellenweise "poliertes alu"


----------



## derAndre (18. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt, aber ein dreckiges Rad ist für mich nicht unbedingt der Maßstab für fahrerisches Können oder ne wilde Tour  Dann schon eher ein paar Macken im Lack



Davon war aber auch nie die Rede. Aufgrund der Sauberkeit eines Fahrrads würde ich nie auf das können des Fahrers schließen. Auch macken sind für mich eher kein Indiz für fahrerisches Können. Das zeugt eher vom Gegenteil oder von Risikofreude oder einfach Unachtsamkeit (zum Beispiel beim einladen ins Auto).

Die Fotos vom Ostwandbelagerer sind jedenfalls super! In einer Traumhaften Gegend, darfst Du Dich und Dein Bike bewegen. Vielen Dank für die Eindrücke!


----------



## idworker (19. September 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Davon war aber auch nie die Rede. Aufgrund der Sauberkeit eines Fahrrads würde ich nie auf das können des Fahrers schließen. Auch macken sind für mich eher kein Indiz für fahrerisches Können. Das zeugt eher vom Gegenteil oder von Risikofreude oder einfach Unachtsamkeit (zum Beispiel beim einladen ins Auto).
> 
> Die Fotos vom Ostwandbelagerer sind jedenfalls super! In einer Traumhaften Gegend, darfst Du Dich und Dein Bike bewegen. Vielen Dank für die Eindrücke!



jop, ich wohn ja auch nicht schlecht, aber ostwandbelagerer hat schon schee......gell


----------



## unocz (19. September 2009)

vorübergehender reifenwechsel


----------



## nullstein (19. September 2009)

Fahr jetzt los und hol mein neues Stereo ab. Fotos folgen dann heut abend oder morgen. Man ich freu mich so!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zippolino (19. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


>


hmmm wenn die logos von den felgen und die schwalbe logos auf gleicher höhe sind sieht es nicht so gut aus finde ich


----------



## drexsack (19. September 2009)




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. September 2009)

zippolino schrieb:


> hmmm wenn die logos von den felgen und die schwalbe logos auf gleicher höhe sind sieht es nicht so gut aus finde ich



Schwalbe Logo über Ventil - Soweis gehört....von daher


----------



## Neo_78 (19. September 2009)

Hier mal mein CUBE LTD CC das nur für den Einsatz im Wald gedacht ist. 
Für den Alltag fahre ich ein CUBE SL CROSS
Das eine Bild ist ein Versuch ein Foto zu machen für meinen Neffen, der in der Farbeinstellung ein Poster haben möchte. Mein Neffe fährt ein CUBE ACID


----------



## Heiza (19. September 2009)

Heute mal meine ersten 30 km geradelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (19. September 2009)

@Ostwandlager deine neuen Bilder sind klasse geworden.
Mein AMS liegt z.Z. tot im Keller, Lager sind defekt und müssen getauscht werden.
habe da ein kleines Problem, wie bekomme ich die oberen Lager am Rahmen raus?
Dort sind ja 4 Stück verbaut, die zwei äußeren habe ich raus bekommen nur die Inneren Außenschalen sind jetzt noch drin.


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. September 2009)

*Heute auf dem Weg zum Hundstein*













*einen Bekanten getroffen aus Saalfelden*





*Super Trails hat er mir Zeigen können*









*Zell am See*





*Wie sieht den mein Bikes aus???*


----------



## Neo_78 (19. September 2009)

Absolut geniale Gegend da muss man einfach hin und das genießen. Tolle Bilder!!


----------



## crush-er (19. September 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *
> 
> Wie sieht den mein Bikes aus???
> 
> ...


*

Jetzt aber schnell putzen, das ist ja unerträglich!  Spitzen Bilder sind das wieder geworden! NEID,NEID,NEID!!!*


----------



## trek 6500 (20. September 2009)

..heute aus der pfalz zurück gekommen !!! elmsteiner tal . schön wars !!!!!! greez , kati


----------



## Barney_1 (20. September 2009)

Hier sind mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem AMS 125 XT.......











Spiele übrigens gerade mit dem Gedanken mich von dem Bike zu trennen, bei Interesse einfach PN schicken, Preis VS....

Barney_1


----------



## datoni (20. September 2009)

wieder mal ein bild von meinem
hab auch mal wieder was gebastelt siehe bild 2


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. September 2009)

So ich meld mich auch mal wieder... gestern war ich mal ausnahmsweise (selbst von meiner mutter verbotene) 5min aufm bike und musste mal um den block fahren...

der unfall ist jetzt genau 3 wochen her... die operation 17 tage. und ich sag euch... passt auf euch auf, dass ihr euch nicht das schlüsselbein brecht... die erzwungene trainingspause ist die reinste qual  und das, wo ich doch offiziell bei der hälfte meiner zwangspause bin.. ich weiß nicht wie ich die nächste zeit ohne bike schaffen soll 

weiß einer von euch wie lange man mindestens warten sollte?

(achja freitag kamen die fäden raus  aber... ich spürs immernoch. nicht als schmerz sondern eher als drücken)

am freitag gehts nochmal zur größeren nachuntersuchung (yeaah keine schule ); dann wird nocheinmal geröntgt und geschaut wie die heilung verläuft. mal schaun was er sagt, wann ich wieder darf..

... mein ams fehlt mir so


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. September 2009)

Ach du sch.,...... Der Sattel würd mich so quälen, jedem wies passt  Deine Basteilei sieht gut aus! Aber mit der Sceibe hinten wär ich vorsichtg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## datoni (20. September 2009)

hab gar nicht viel drüber nachgedacht bis wieviel mm durchmesser ist das stereo denn für hinten eigentlich freigegeben???

hab schon 3 sätze beläge mit der scheibe runter wirkt ansich recht steif, naja wenn die freigabe kleiner ist werd ich wohl die scheibe auf was kleineres tauschen


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. September 2009)

ist nur bis 180 freigegeben  bis 200 ist lediglich das fritzz freigegeben.. solltest du also nen rahmenbruch haben würd ich schnell alle bilder ausm netz entfernen und die kleine scheibe draufschrauben


----------



## EagleEye (20. September 2009)

Ach ich würd mir da keine Sorgen machen, an meine LTD hab ich hinten eine 200er drin und das läuft seit über einem Jahr problemlos


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. September 2009)

Du machst sachen
Naja, zugelassen ists halt nich, das wollt ich damit sagen..


----------



## freeridebiker66 (20. September 2009)

200er scheiben, ne 160mm gabel aber lenkerhörnchen
geile kombi


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. September 2009)

woah so einen geilen tag wie ich hatte heute keiner von euch !!!

war in leogang und bin die big5 gefahren, also 5000hm bergab, teil wahnsinnsgeile trail, teils bikepark 

das ams kommt zwar an seine grenzen, aber den rest muss ich halt ausbügeln, ich sags euch, ich bin fix und alle 
wahnsinn wie wir da runtergeprügelt sind  und ich mit nur 130mm mittendrin 

muss mal schaun was so an bildern rauskommt, hatten aber kaum bock welche zu machen ... 

gruß
bogl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## datoni (20. September 2009)

is zwar ein ziemlicher stilbruch-ich weiß aber die lenkerhörnchen sind mir bergauf, aber auch beim festen pedalieren bergab heilig

sobald geld übrig is werd ich mir ne 180er scheibe reinmachen, möcht eh auch gewicht sparen


----------



## Cortezsi (21. September 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> is zwar ein ziemlicher stilbruch-ich weiß aber die lenkerhörnchen sind mir bergauf, aber auch beim festen pedalieren bergab heilig



Da geb ich Dir absolut recht. Meine Hörnchen möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen. 
Manche werden den Sinn und auch die richtige Benutzung von Lenkerhörnchen wohl nie verstehen...


----------



## sheer good (21. September 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Ach ich würd mir da keine Sorgen machen, an meine LTD hab ich hinten eine 200er drin und das läuft seit über einem Jahr problemlos



das LTD ist sogar nur bis 160mm freigegeben. bringt das denn überhaupt deutlich mehr bremsperformance?

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...-ist-mein-CUBE-Bike-freigegeben-_id_8389_.htm


----------



## pinocchi0 (21. September 2009)

1cm mehr durchmesser bringt ca 30% mehr bremsleistung. das ist auch das problem an den 200er scheiben. die entwickeln solche kräfte, dass der rahmen brechen "könnte".  normalerweise haben die rahmen aber ne große toleranz. sag aber niemals nie =) passieren kann alles. so wie mein 5m weiter abflug gestern


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. September 2009)

*Bilder!!!*


----------



## barbarissima (21. September 2009)

*Bitte sehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Mal wieder was Sakrales*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2009)

gute Idee 
hier nochmal mein Radl am Gardasee


----------



## Merlin12 (21. September 2009)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> S
> Dann investierst noch 55 öcken für n XT Kassette und Kette und dann hast du meiner Meinung nach die Optimale Bike für kleines Geld!!
> 
> 
> lg Ice



Hi Ice,

welchen Vorteil siehst du genau in de XT-Kassette statt der verbauten Shimano CS-HG50?


----------



## Organspänder (21. September 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Bilder!!!*







BITTE!!!


----------



## datoni (21. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> 1cm mehr durchmesser bringt ca 30% mehr bremsleistung. das ist auch das problem an den 200er scheiben. die entwickeln solche kräfte, dass der rahmen brechen "könnte".  normalerweise haben die rahmen aber ne große toleranz. sag aber niemals nie =) passieren kann alles. so wie mein 5m weiter abflug gestern



wie kommst du auf die 30%??  es ändert sich ja nur das hebel verhältnis von felgenradius und scheibenradius. angenommen bei nem 26" LR mit 2,5" reifen wären dass 362/80=4,525 für eine 160mm scheibe und 392/90=4,3555 für eine 180mm scheibe, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche komm ich da auf 3-4%.
dazu kommt noch das die kraft in der zange maximal gleich bleibt, weil das rad kann ja mit kleiner scheibe auch blockieren, eigentlich wirds ja weniger...
die hauptsächliche verbesserung liegt in der wärmeableitung mMn.

was sich allerdings ändert, und das ist nicht zu vernachläßigen, ist die durch der adapter geänderte krafteinleitung inkl. größeren hebalsarm auf dem die zange sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (21. September 2009)

Tolles Bild ...



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hier nochmal mein Radl am Gardasee



...erinnert mich irgendwie an dieses :






Aber warum solche Bilder in dem "Zeigt her eure Cubes"-Thread posten und nicht in der "Cube Action Gallerie" 

Ich versteh einfach nicht, warum dieser Thread zum Plauder- und Touren- bzw Actionbilder-Thread verkommt, während andere Threads aussterben oder kein neuer passender Thread (z.B.) erstellt wird . Ich dachte ursprünglich, in diesem Thread postet man sein neues bzw individuell verändertes Cube. Aber vielleicht hab ich ja was falsch verstanden 

Naja, jeder wie er will  nix für ungut...

LG


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2009)

ha, lustig, auch dieses Jahr? 

Action Gallery? Kenne ich noch gar nicht


----------



## datoni (21. September 2009)

..also zu der verbesserten wärmableitung, da komm ich im unterschied zwischen ner 160 und 180mm scheibe um eine vergrößerte oberfläche von ca 14%-> auf jeden fall eine spürbare verbessserung


----------



## monkey10 (21. September 2009)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ha, lustig, auch dieses Jahr?



yep.. vor etwa einer Woche (am 12. Sept)...



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Action Gallery? Kenne ich noch gar nicht



nana... nicht so bescheiden. Ist ein lustiger Trail, der Favorit unserer Dame beim letzten Urlaub jedenfalls. Bist die zwei Kurven  vorher gefahren?

LG


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2009)

Ich glaube schon, ich bin jedenfalls mehr gefahren, als ich es mir vorher zugetraut hätte 
Anschließend haben mir ziemlich die Knie geschlackert  Aber cool wars  (Übrigens auch Anfang Sept.)

So, und nun zurück zu den Fotos, das nächste Mal gehe ich dann in die Action-Gallery!


----------



## monkey10 (21. September 2009)

sheer good schrieb:


> EagleEye schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach ich würd mir da keine Sorgen machen, an meine LTD hab ich hinten eine 200er drin und das läuft seit über einem Jahr problemlos
> ...



Also ich find eine 200er-Scheibe am Hinterrad überdimensioniert (außer man ist Manual-Experte od. DHer). Ich fahre immer mit fahrfertigen 90kg noch immer eine 160er-Scheibe *hinten* (hatte ich noch vom Hardtail) und hatte weder bei Vertrides am Hometrail Probleme, noch bei Bikeurlauben am Gardasee bei technischen Abfahrten > 2000hm.

Bei der Vorderbremse ist das natürlich ein ganz anderes Thema .

Die Cube-Fullys sind eh für 180 hinten freigegeben, das sollte reichen, falls man lieber mit satten Reserven fährt (ist auch mein nächster Plan).

LG


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2009)

datoni schrieb:


> ..also zu der verbesserten wärmableitung, da komm ich im unterschied zwischen ner 160 und 180mm scheibe um eine vergrößerte oberfläche von ca 14%-> auf jeden fall eine spürbare verbessserung



So siehts nämlich aus! Also Bremsleistung verbessern ist nicht das ziel bei größeren scheiben! Denn die Kraft kommt ja zum großteil von deinem kolben und den belägen! Der grund ist die beständigkeit. heißt nicht so heiß, weils eben länger dauert bis eine große scheibe heiß wird, und somit weniger fading, also konstanter druckpunkt Bremsleistung kannst da vernachlässigen! Große scheiben geben nur besser die wärme ab.


----------



## sheer good (21. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> So siehts nämlich aus! Also Bremsleistung verbessern ist nicht das ziel bei größeren scheiben! Denn die Kraft kommt ja zum großteil von deinem kolben und den belägen! Der grund ist die beständigkeit. heißt nicht so heiß, weils eben länger dauert bis eine große scheibe heiß wird, und somit weniger fading, also konstanter druckpunkt Bremsleistung kannst da vernachlässigen! Große scheiben geben nur besser die wärme ab.



und warum geben dann die hersteller ihre rahmen nur bis zu einer bestimmten scheibengröße frei, wenn die momentane bremsleistung bei einer größeren scheibe nur unwesentlich größer ist als bei einer kleineren? Sie müssten ja stattdessen eher einen rahmen für bestimmte bremsanlage freigeben und für andere hingegen nicht freigeben. *little bit confused* ich glaube ich probier es selbst bald mal aus.


----------



## Groudon (21. September 2009)

Na weil ja dúrch ne größere Scheibe ne größere (Hebel)wirkung auf den Rahmen wirkt ... glaube ich. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (21. September 2009)

Naja die Bremsbeläge nehmen ja die Scheibe sozusagen in die Zange, somit entsteht eine Tangentialkraft, die mit dem Hebelarm R=Radius der Scheibe an der Aufnahme zerrt. Es entsteht also ein Biegemoment an der Aufnahme. Ergo: je größer die Scheibe, desto größer die Biegespannung!


----------



## datoni (21. September 2009)

wie ich oben schon gschrieben hab durch den adapter wird der hebelsarm länger mit dem die zange am rahmen zerrt


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2009)

sheer good schrieb:


> und warum geben dann die hersteller ihre rahmen nur bis zu einer bestimmten scheibengröße frei, wenn die momentane bremsleistung bei einer größeren scheibe nur unwesentlich größer ist als bei einer kleineren? Sie müssten ja stattdessen eher einen rahmen für bestimmte bremsanlage freigeben und für andere hingegen nicht freigeben. *little bit confused* ich glaube ich probier es selbst bald mal aus.



jop genau so wie es geschrieben wurde. je größer der die scheibe desto größer der hebel, der die (biege) kräfte überträgt.


----------



## HILLKILLER (21. September 2009)

...im Grunde gibt es nur die Auswirkungen:

A: Hebelarm größer - "Moment um die Achse" größer - Du bekommst eine vergrößererte Krafteinleitung in den Rahmen (denke Druckkräfte sollten krittisch sein )
B: Durch die Adapterlösung verschiebt sich zwangsmäig auch der Krafteingriffspunkt am Rahmen(typischer Bruch über der IS2000 Befestigung am Hinterbau, des Weiteren werden die Begestigungsbohrungen stärker belastet (Rissbildung von Bohrung zum Außerrand der Befestigung)

Nur dies kann, muss aber nicht passieren, ist ganz einfach eine Absicherung von Cube, da die Rahmen ja auf eine Grundlage ausgelegt werden. Außerdem zeigt das auch was sichder Hersteller so bezüglich des Einsatzgebiets gedacht hat


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. September 2009)

hab hier auch noch ein foto von meinem cube

gestern nach 5000hm downhill, der 5 gondel tour (big5) auf teils flowigen, teils verblockten trails und bikepark (hinterglemm & leogang fr)

derbe herausforderung für bike aber ging, actionfotos hab ich leider keine weil das fahren zuuu geil war  deshalb nur nach der tour in geilster leoganger atmosphäre 




gruß
bogl


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2009)

schöönes bild, aber was bzw. wofür hast du dir hinten um die linke sitzstrebe gewickelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fLoOh (21. September 2009)

schönhes bild 
auch von mir 
Leogang/hinterglemm ist einfach nur geil 
sowohl zum biken als auch zum Skifahren

schönen Abend noch 
flo


----------



## freeride_bogl (21. September 2009)

das war der geilste bike tag meines lebens  der war sogar geiler als mancher skitag, und das muss man bei mir erst mal schaffen 

und alle die hier meine bildbearbeitung meines bikes vor einiger zeit bemängelt hatten von wegen xc bike und so ... 
ich bin locker mit leuten mitgeprügelt die viel bessere bikes hatten, ich hatte halt mehr körperlich auszugleichen (=> muskelkater = sehr selten bei mir  )

@ andi, hab ich an beiden streben, weil die bei mir ziemlich ramponiert sind  
hab da einfach einen alten schlauch in der mitte geteilt, und an jede strebe eine hälfte rumgewickelt.
sieht erstens geil aus, und man hat keine hässlichen kratzer mehr


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2009)

Ahja Hey, aber das kenn ich Ich fahr auhc mit zwarten 140mm (guuuut 10 mehr:lol) mit leuten mit die ihre 200 haben. heißt nur nich dass die schneller sind Aufm Heimberg gehts im Sommer so: Je mehr fullface ich überholt habe, desto besser  bin ich Auf 500hm rekord bisher 7 stück....Naja., hängt doch verdammt viel am fahrer!


----------



## acid-driver (21. September 2009)

boah, euer eigenlob stinkt ja bis vor meinen pc


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2009)

musste sein Ihr dürft euch jetzt auch loben
Gedormel hier!
BILDER!


----------



## unocz (21. September 2009)

so mein bike und ich


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2009)

schönes paar


----------



## Beff94 (21. September 2009)

Sers

@freeride-bogl: würde mir glaub ich auch spaß machen, und echt respekt dich mit deinem "kleinen" Federweg dort runter zuprügeln.


Ich war auch mal wieder beim Bike und habe auch ein paar Fotos.

*Leider nicht während der Fahrt aber besser wie nix.*





*Dann noch eins nach der Fahrt.*





*Und es ist auch schön dreckig geworden, hier mal ein Detailbild.*





*Das schöne CUbe(-zeichen)*





*Und da hab ich mich zum Beispiel ausgetobt(Obendrüber hab ich mich aber nicht getraut*


----------



## MilkyWayne (21. September 2009)

hehe wenn das "dreckig ist".... xD ich hab schon centimeter dick schlamm runterkratzen müssen und fahre (wies sich gehört) auch ohne schutzbleche *eigenlob deaktiviert* xD


----------



## wildkater (21. September 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> *Und es ist auch schön dreckig geworden, hier mal ein Detailbild.*


Dreck??? Maximal Staub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (21. September 2009)

ick bin nu mal ne faule sau


----------



## Organspänder (22. September 2009)

vopsi schrieb:


> ick bin nu mal ne faule sau



Trotzdem sehr sehr schickes Bike


----------



## Icetiger212 (22. September 2009)

Merlin12 schrieb:


> Hi Ice,
> 
> welchen Vorteil siehst du genau in de XT-Kassette statt der verbauten Shimano CS-HG50?



Weil ich das Gefühl habe, das des für knackigere Schaltvorgänge sorgt und auch so des ganze viel steifer wirkt. kann natürlich auch nur ein subjektives Gefühl sein!

Gestern hab ich das erste mal geschafft eine Kleine Runde mit 35 km zu drehen, nachdem meine Tochter auf der Welt ist! 

Tour ging von Garmisch über Hammersbach an den Eibsee. Um den Eibsee rum und wieder zurück! 




Das SE W200 i kannst in die Tonne kloppen für Fotos!


----------



## Organspänder (22. September 2009)

Glückwunsch Ice


----------



## kidx (22. September 2009)

Des Nachts in Fürth. 







Unterwegs mit meinem Acid.


----------



## derAndre (22. September 2009)

vopsi schrieb:


> ick bin nu mal ne faule sau



Das Rad sieht einfach super aus. Wenn der große Bruder hält was die Erfahrung mit meinem Stereo verspricht, dann fährt es sich sogar noch besser. Irgendwann werde ich das mal in Ruhe ausprobieren.


----------



## Fabian93 (22. September 2009)

> *Dann noch eins nach der Fahrt.*



Das ist doch noch total sauber,findest du die Sattelposition nicht ein wenig niedrig?


----------



## Beff94 (22. September 2009)

Doch die ist sehr niedrig, ich weis gar nicht warum die so niedrig war.


----------



## Ronito (22. September 2009)

Mein gutes 07er Acid. Anfang September rund um Ischgl unterwegs gewesen. Toller Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (22. September 2009)

Habs auch mal wieder geschafft mein schätzchen auszuführen und diesesmal nichmal die Cam vergessen 



 

 

 

 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Ryo (22. September 2009)

Hast du evtl Aufnahmen im Makromodus?^^
 Ich seh auf den Bildern kein einzigen Brökel Dreck


----------



## schlickjump3r (22. September 2009)

muss ja auch nich immer soviel dreck dran sein das die räder schon ganz unwuchtig werden Zumal ich ja immer so schnell unterwegs bin das eh kein Dreck ne Chance hat zu haften^^


----------



## Darth.Vader (22. September 2009)

So, hier mal meine 500km alte (bzw. neue) Race-Machine


----------



## seppi.jung (22. September 2009)

Das AMS sieht richtig gut aus.
Frage: Kann mir mal einer erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen den ganzen AMs Modellen ist und für welches Einsatzgebiet sie gedacht sind? Manche nehmen die ja richtig hart ran.


----------



## wilduck (22. September 2009)

darth vader, wie heißen deine grife?

brauch welche für mein cube acid ;=9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth.Vader (22. September 2009)

Meine Griffe heissen Hans-Peter rechts und Gunnar links...

Spass beiseite, keine Ahnung, aber es sind die dritten von oben hier:
www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k440/cube.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. September 2009)

Darth.Vader schrieb:


> So, hier mal meine 500km alte (bzw. neue) Race-Machine





Sieht ja fast aus, wie das von meiner Freundin........








Viel Spass damit!!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. September 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Habs auch mal wieder geschafft mein schätzchen auszuführen und diesesmal nichmal die Cam vergessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ist das die RF Deus in Rot?


----------



## Darth.Vader (22. September 2009)

Mooooment, willst Du etwa andeuten, dass Darth Vader ein Mädchenfahrrad fährt?   

Also wie ich das so sehe, brauche ich als nächstes eine bessere Kamera


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. September 2009)

Darth.Vader schrieb:


> Mooooment, willst Du etwa andeuten, dass Darth Vader ein Mädchenfahrrad fährt?
> 
> Also wie ich das so sehe, brauche ich als nächstes eine bessere Kamera





Muahahahahahahaha, so habe ich das ja noch gar nicht gesehen, mußte gerade herzlichst lachen....

Ääääh neue Kamera? Wieso? Findst etwa mein Bild gut aufgenommen? In den Exif´s steht ja, welche du dir dann kaufen mußt...


 Ich krieg mich grad nicht mehr......


----------



## Icetiger212 (22. September 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Ice



Danke!!


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. September 2009)

*...gestern habe ich blau gemacht, das wetter war einfach zu schön um zu arbeiten*
*Hab in saalbach eine schöne tour ums spielberghorn gemacht*


----------



## Cortezsi (23. September 2009)

Daron schrieb:


> Mein gutes 07er Acid. Anfang September rund um Ischgl unterwegs gewesen. Toller Urlaub!



Die Bäume wachsen aber krumm
Find ich immer geil, wenn die Kamera gedreht wird, damit Steigungen (in diesem Fall sogar im Prinzip flach) dramatisch ausschauen.


----------



## domi79 (23. September 2009)

mein acid 09 nach den letzten umbauten.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/472379


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. September 2009)

wenn du erlaubst...





besser als diese doofen links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (23. September 2009)

Achtung Rookiefrage: Bedeutet so ein "Bashguard" automatisch, das das Rad "nur" noch zwei Kettenblätter vorne hat? Und wenn ja kann man bei jedem Rad das große Blatt gegen solch einen Schutz austauschen?

Vielen Dank vorab
der André


----------



## monkey10 (23. September 2009)

domi79 schrieb:


> mein acid 09 nach den letzten umbauten.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/472379



sehr interessanter Aufbau!!! gefällt mir gut 

wo bist denn unterwegs mit dem Bike? Nur Street od. auch auf Touren?


----------



## Neo_78 (23. September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder nach meiner Sonntagstour. Ein wenig Schmutz schadet ned. 




Mein Rad möchte ich übrigens verkaufen, falls interesse Besteht einfach eine PN an mich. 

Ist ein Cube LTD CC nur so vorab.

Gruß Dirk

Gleich noch eine Frage wie bekommt Ihr die Bilder so groß in den Text?


----------



## nen (23. September 2009)

Noch ne kleine Tour übers Ebnit und Schuttannen, Boxberg im Hintergrund (handypic).





Jetzt hat mich meine Unistadt Innsbruck wieder, gleich ne Tour zur Sistranser Alm gemacht.





Nordkette





Sistranser Alm


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. September 2009)

*...sehr gut, die berge haben dich wieder*


----------



## xerto (23. September 2009)

nen schrieb:


>



Du sag mal, so unter uns:

Bei der Sattelhöhe!


Bist Du ein Zwerg?


----------



## Neo_78 (23. September 2009)

So und nun auch mal mit großen Fotos.

Hier mal mein Cube 









und hier nach meiner Sonntagstour







so und noch ein besonderes, fotospielerein mit der digicam








werde übrigens mein Rad hergeben bekomme bald mein neues ->morgen lol<- natürlich auch cube 
bei interesse einfach melden


----------



## Magic21 (23. September 2009)

Hallo Neo_78,

schönes Actionbild und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Würfel!

Gruß Magic21

kleiner tipp: befestige die satteltasche mal richtig, so schlackert die doch hin und her.


----------



## Magic21 (23. September 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Du sag mal, so unter uns:
> 
> Bei der Sattelhöhe!
> 
> ...


 
Ist wohl ein 29" Bike 

duckundschnellweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (23. September 2009)

Magic21 schrieb:


> Hallo Neo_78,
> 
> schönes Actionbild und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Würfel!
> 
> ...


 

danke schön. die satteltasche ist voll der schrott viel zu lange bänder kommt auch wieder ab. 

gruß NEO


----------



## Magic21 (23. September 2009)

Hallo Neo_78,

befestige die Tasche einfach anders (richtig).
Die beiden Bänder (Verschluss geöffnet) der Tasche von innen nach aussen durch die Sattelstreben ziehen, um die Tasche rum legen und unter der Tasche schliessen.
Dann sitzt sie schön fest.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## nen (23. September 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Du sag mal, so unter uns:
> Bei der Sattelhöhe!
> Bist Du ein Zwerg?





Magic21 schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein 29" Bike


Zwerg nein aber schon recht klein, die Sattlehöhe ist für mich genau richtig 
btw 16"


----------



## Neo_78 (23. September 2009)

oder so ich probiere es mal. danke


----------



## trek 6500 (23. September 2009)

..mein twilite im aufbau ... derzezeit warte ich noch auf nen bremsadapter --- dann gehts weiter .   :0))))))


----------



## Merlin12 (23. September 2009)

nen schrieb:


> Zwerg nein aber schon recht klein, die Sattlehöhe ist für mich genau richtig
> btw 16"



Magst du bitte deine Größe verraten (gerne auch per PM), nicht das meiner Frau das 16-er auch zu groß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (23. September 2009)

Cube_Airmatic genau ist eine 2009er deus ltd in rot.

die blaue Farbcombo bei denen AMs find ich richtig gut gibs ja auch beim reaction das wäre noch was 

gruz<schlicki


----------



## trek 6500 (23. September 2009)

..ich fahr´16 " mit 1.69 .- passt perfekt !


----------



## Neo_78 (23. September 2009)

die rahmengröße ist 18 zoll, bin selber 1.73 ich finde optimal


----------



## S.D. (23. September 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ich fahr´16 " mit 1.69 .- passt perfekt !



Ich bin 1,68 und fahre auch das 16" Reaction. Paßt perfekt. Aber so eine merkwürdige Sattel- u. -stützenstellung habe ich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## fuschnick (24. September 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wenn du erlaubst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
stehe eigentlich nicht auf diese lackierungen, aber mit dem Aufbau sieht es top aus  Vielleicht noch ein paar richtige Pedale.
Was für Lenker? Welche Laufräder?


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. September 2009)




----------



## Ostwandlager (24. September 2009)

*zu Verkaufen, Elite HPC*


----------



## Furby33 (24. September 2009)

@ostwandlager: cooles shirt, wo gibts die? :-/


----------



## fuschnick (24. September 2009)

@ostwandlager: cooler trail, wo gibts den?


----------



## Furby33 (24. September 2009)

Cooles Shirt, Cooler Trail >>>  Cooler Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (24. September 2009)

heute neuen reifen gekauft, hinten fatal bert, vorne muddy mary (wird noch bestellt) 

dann noch mal nen andren vorbau zum testen bekommen (40mm), mit dem dickeren lenkermaß, also noch nen lenker dazu (680mm)





hab noch meinen rennradsattel (fi'zi:k Gobi) draufgepackt, da der andre an der seite immer mehr aufreisst ...

lässt sich jetz hammergeil fahren !!!


----------



## Neo_78 (24. September 2009)

Schaut gut aus. Wo färst du denn das du denn Muddy Mary fahrst?


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. September 2009)

auf berge, und wieder runter ^^

also hauptsächlich in den chiemgauer alpen, weil die mir am nähesten sind, sprich verblockte felstrails, wurzeltrails, und almwiesentrails

hier ein kleiner eindruck is aber lahm gefahren, weils nass war ...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2959


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. September 2009)

*...ja da kann man schön radln in den chiemgauern, da sind wir auch oft!*


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. September 2009)

Schönes filmchen! Schöne musik dazu, top! Wie gesagt halkt mal bisschen schneller fahren, auch bei nass, aber das ja egal. vid is trotzdem top


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. September 2009)

danke
ich will jetz keine ausreden erfinden oder angeben, aber normalerweise fahr ich schon schneller  beim nassen wirds jetz hoff ich auch sicherer gehn mit den neuen reifen ...
und das filmen is echt wahnsinnig stressig !!! (immer hin und her rennen, die und jene perspektive ausprobiern, nochmal hochschieben etc.) ich glaub das war mit ein grund ...  )

ich werd mich beim nächsten vid zusammenreissen unds euch beweisen wie schnells geht


----------



## LAforce (24. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich auch mal ein Paar Pics zeigen, die in unserem Urlaub am Achensee (Anfang August 2009) entstanden sind. Leider konnten wir in den 5 Tagen nur eine kleine und eine größere Tour unternehmen, da an den letzten 3 Tagen das Wetter nicht mitspielte 

And here are the challengers:

Meine Freundin bei Aufstieg auf den Juifen:






Ihre Mutter ebenfalls am Juifen:





Natürlich darf auch der Dad nicht fehlen (leider noch ohne Cube):





Kleine Pause (meine Freundin und ich):





Da soll es noch weiter rauf gehen (Rast auf der Rotwandalm):





Aufstieg zum Gipfel. Hier wird es plötzlich dunkler 





Über den Gipfel haben wir es noch geschaft, doch auf den ersten Abfahrtsmetern hat es uns dann erwischt. Hier unter der rettenden Hütte:





Nach 30 Minuten Weltuntergang klarte es langsam wieder auf. Die anschließende Abfahrt war sehr kalt und nebelig.
Ja gleich kann es wieder los gehen:





Leider blieb dann das Wetter für die nächsten Tage sehr regnerisch.

Folgende Bilder entstanden am Tag davor. 
Alleine baden macht keinen Spaß:





Deshalb habe ich meine Freunde zum planschen eingeladen:





Noch ein wenig sonnen, dann kann es weiter gehen:





Trotz des teilweise schlechten Wetters doch ein super Urlaub gewesen.

Ride on


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. September 2009)

*jetzt spann ich es erst, geigelstein*
*sehr gut *


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. September 2009)

hab grad den neuen reifen und den vorbau getestet ^^

also der reifen ist der HAMMER !!! der is ja noch geiler als ichs mir je geträumt hab !!! dieser seitenhalt in kurven  und das war jetz erst der hinterreifen 

der 40mm vorbau is auch mal krass, sitz jetz so in etwa wie auf dem fritzz 
jumpen, kurven steilpassagen geht viiiiel besser, aber bergauf is des ne qual, ich glaub ich geh auf 60mm, des is der beste kompromiss

lg
bogl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (24. September 2009)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal ein Paar Pics zeigen, die in unserem Urlaub am Achensee (Anfang August 2009) entstanden sind. Leider konnten wir in den 5 Tagen nur eine kleine und eine größere Tour unternehmen, da an den letzten 3 Tagen das Wetter nicht mitspielte
> 
> ...


 






Top Bilder trotz schlechtem Wetter denke ich doch viel Spaß!! TOP


----------



## alu-xb (24. September 2009)

bitte nicht immer alles zitieren...


----------



## monkey10 (24. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> hab grad den neuen reifen und den vorbau getestet ^^
> 
> also der reifen ist der HAMMER !!! der is ja noch geiler als ichs mir je geträumt hab !!! dieser seitenhalt in kurven  und das war jetz erst der hinterreifen



Hast jetzt eine Muddy Mary 2,35 am Vorderrad? Gooey Gluey - Mischung? Der hat ordentlich Grip 

Hab heuer für den Gardasee einen Maxxis Minion 2,5 42ST DH getestet. Der ist nochmals pannensicherer und hat ebenfalls einen mörderischen Grip, sowie eine bessere Kurverführung (v.a. in groben Schotter).

Bin ihn im Regen mit 0,5 bar bei 90kg fahrfertigen Gewicht (ohne Durchschlag) bei einer sehr technischen Tour vom Monte Baldo gefahren. Während die anderen trotz 160/180 FW teilweise absteigen mussten (bzw abgeworfen wurden) hat der Reifen am Felsen geklebt .

Ist halt mit seinen 1.300g etwas overequipt für normale Touren 



freeride_bogl schrieb:


> der 40mm vorbau is auch mal krass, sitz jetz so in etwa wie auf dem fritzz
> jumpen, kurven steilpassagen geht viiiiel besser, aber bergauf is des ne qual, ich glaub ich geh auf 60mm, des is der beste kompromiss



Meine Lösung: Syntace VRO in "S" mit einer variablen Vorbaulänge zwischen 45 und 105mm.

LG


----------



## seppi.jung (24. September 2009)

0,5 bar ? 
Das kannste mir nicht weiß machen. Sorry.


----------



## Ryo (24. September 2009)

Bärbel? Gibts dich 2x?


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. September 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Hast jetzt eine Muddy Mary 2,35 am Vorderrad? Gooey Gluey - Mischung? Der hat ordentlich Grip
> 
> Hab heuer für den Gardasee einen Maxxis Minion 2,5 42ST DH getestet. Der ist nochmals pannensicherer und hat ebenfalls einen mörderischen Grip, sowie eine bessere Kurverführung (v.a. in groben Schotter).
> 
> ...



Boah, hör auf mit dem VRO! Aber ich glaub das fällt auch wieder in den geschmackssache bereich. Ich glaub bogl gefällt der so wemig wie mir, is ja auch egal
Was wichtiger is, sind die reifen! Und da hast recht! Der Maxxis is vor allem in kurven viel viel besser. Aber der marry muss man eins lassen: Im nassen ist sie die beste (weiß nicht ob du den vergleich hast), aber ich denk dass die mary im nassen das relative non plus ultra is...
Aber bogl, du wirst dich berauf auch noch bisschen umschauen  Denn die Mary GG kleeeebt, aber richtig. iM vergleich zu deinen nobbys wird das rad richtig träge   Aber wegen der Mischung würd ich mir gedanken machen. - Ich fahre mittlerweile die TNC mischung, weil sie sich einfach nicht so schnell abnutzt und sie definitiv keinen zahnausfall bekommt. Die GG mischung kämpft nämlich damit, dass sie sich a.) sehr schnell abnutzt, und b.) dass ihr gerne mal stollen wegbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (24. September 2009)

ok also mit dem vro werd ich mich vorerst nich anfreunden

beim reifen hab ich jetz hinten eben den albert draufgepackt, weil ich den supergünstig bekomm (nur paarmal gefahren worden) und vorne die mary, welche weiß ich noch nich, aber des is gar nich so schlecht wenn die schwerer is, weil mein rad mit dem kürzeren vorbau eh leichter abhebt ^^

ach ja und neue bremsbeläge hab ich auch noch, jetz weiß ich aber schon nich mehr welche, an- oder organische, es warn die billigeren (ich glaub anorganisch wars)


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. September 2009)

"billigere" gibts nich. Wenn die beläge (sprich das alu teil davon) schwarz is, dann formula, grün swisstop, rot koolstop. koolstop sind die billigsten..


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. September 2009)

ach egal
die die ich jetz hab kosten 23â¬, die anderen (also die organischen glaub ich) kosten 25, und anorganische sind besser aber nutzen schneller ab, stimmt des soweit ?

FU*K !! ich hab den geburtstag meines bikes verschlafen ... 
am 13.09.2008 sah mein bike genau SO aus:





heute hats seine geburtstagsgeschenke halt etwas verspÃ¤tet bekommen (dachte eig ich bin zu frÃ¼h, und konnts nich mehr erwarten )

hier nochmal der stand von heute zum vergleich:




happy birthday !!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. September 2009)

Wieviele kilometer hats bekommen? Hat ja immer noch die selbe Kurbel und reifen, usw...


----------



## barbarissima (24. September 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Bärbel? Gibts dich 2x?


 
Bin auch ganz platt


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. September 2009)

keine ahnung wie viel km es waren, bei der letzten tour is meine tachohalterung abgefallen 

höhenmeter warens 16.000 das weiß ich sicher
kilometer warens nich so viel, weil man in den bergen eher höhe als weite schafft, und zuhause fahr ich nich sooo allzuoft  
ich glaub es waren so 2000km, letztes jahr hatt ich weit mehr ...

reifen sind ja schon bestellt, kurbel bleibt, vorbau is schon lang immer ein andrer, pedale kommen bald


----------



## m.rr (24. September 2009)

...diesen Sommer in den Dolomiten - war ganz schön steil da  





Grüße

Michael


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. September 2009)

Ah okay, das ja nich soviel. Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum die reifen da noch sind Mein Rad is jetzt anderthal jahre ich geh auf die 8000 zu, jahresende werdens ca. 10000 / 5000/jahr + rennrad


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. September 2009)

oha 

naja ich bin zuhause a bissel faul ...

wie viel hm kriegst zu zusammen ?


----------



## regenrohr (24. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> und das filmen is echt wahnsinnig stressig !!! (immer hin und her rennen, die und jene perspektive ausprobiern, nochmal hochschieben etc.) ich glaub das war mit ein grund ...



das war einer der Gründe, warum meine Kamera nur noch im Schrank liegt, dann noh die langwierige Nachbearbeitung...

die Landschaft finde ich mal klasse, das Video ist ok, es müsste mehr Passagen geben, die "während" der Fahrt gefilmt wurden (also der Hintere filmt den Vorderenderen während der Fahrt)


but b2t:
zwar schon älter, aber: Würfel unter sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. September 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> oha
> 
> naja ich bin zuhause a bissel faul ...
> 
> wie viel hm kriegst zu zusammen ?



hm mein tacho is da bisschen "grob" der hat mir auch schon erzählen wollen, dass ich mich auf 6000m höhe befinde...(aufm hausberg versteht sich) Aber so mal ne grobe tour (nen beispiel was häufig vorkommt) also so um die 30-40km und 800-1000hm..


----------



## trek 6500 (25. September 2009)

so , twilite lebt - nur die vr bremse muss noch befestigt werden - adapter für die 180er scheibe kommt morgen .- ))))


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. September 2009)




----------



## Ostwandlager (25. September 2009)




----------



## bayealpd (25. September 2009)

Hier mal meins bei einer Tour am Wendelstein.


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. September 2009)

soo bin gerade von der uni klinik zurückgekommen 

nachuntersuchung der clavicula fraktur 3 wochen nach der op....

verheitl alles so wie es soll und ab heute darf ich wieder auf mein bike  allerdings soll cih vorerst nur straße und leichtes gelände fahren... in 2 monaten darf ich auch wieder einen sturz riskieren

ich schau mal ob ich bei meinem kleinen 1 h ausflug jetzt ein paar bilder machen kann oder ob ich das auf heute nachmittag verschiebe 

greets


----------



## steve81 (25. September 2009)




----------



## freeride_bogl (25. September 2009)

so war heut nochmal im laden, hab nun endgültig diesen vorbau in 60mm bestellt:




den lenker dazu, weils kaum mehr vorbäue im kleinen lenkermaß gibt:





und muddy mary 2.35 in triple compound


----------



## Berni_95 (25. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin seit einem Jahr MTB fahrer, und habe mir zu Weihnachten ein Cube Acid 2008 schenken lassen. Und das sieht immer noch gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdog (25. September 2009)

So heute ist es nun gekommen 









Sting Super HPC mit Black Line Rahmen da Cube keinen mehr in Team Line hatte also Einzelstück


----------



## Groudon (25. September 2009)

mhm ... die weiße Durin Marathon sticht aber mal voll raus ... da würde eine coole schwarze wohl besser passen aber sauberes Rad  viel spaß !


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. September 2009)

Sorry, Jungs (und mädels)


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. September 2009)

Ähm, trotzdem sehr hübsch!


----------



## darkdog (25. September 2009)

Ja aber Cube hatte keine auf Lager und ich wollte auch nicht mehr länger warten.Denke mache aber noch denn blauen Aufkleber an der Gabel ab.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. September 2009)

@ Andi 3001 Das ist ein Sting, das hat 120mm und die Durin auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. September 2009)

ja, mach den blauen bapper ab -----


----------



## datoni (26. September 2009)

darkdog schrieb:


> So heute ist es nun gekommen



 wie schwer??


----------



## darkdog (26. September 2009)

Also so wie auf dem Bild mit allem dran 10,5 kg in 18" denke werde noch Sattel,Lenker und Vorbau tauschen mal schauen so 10 kg wäre geil


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. September 2009)

Schon klasse Gerät, wenn dann noch aus optischen Gründen die blaue Banderole weg ist passts voll. Bin mal über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über die Laufräder gespannt ( vornehmlich Langzeitbezug)

Gruß HK


----------



## jmr-biking (26. September 2009)

darkdog schrieb:


> So heute ist es nun gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> Sting Super HPC mit Black Line Rahmen da Cube keinen mehr in Team Line hatte also Einzelstück



Sorry, aber optisch gesehen passt die Gabel überhaupt nicht. Ich hätte gewartet. Den blauen Aufkleber entfernen hilft auch nicht, das sonst nix Weißes am Rad ist. Ansonsten top ausgestattet.  Aber schade um den Gesamteindruck.
Sieht so aus, als ob die Felge schon ne Macke oder einen Riss hat, oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?


----------



## ullertom (26. September 2009)

ich glaube das täuscht!!!

mach den blauen Aufkleber ab und einen weißen Sattel drauf dann dürfte es passen,

unter 10kg dürfte schwer zu knacken sein, da Lenker,Vorbau, Sattel max. 150g bringen,

ansonsten ist das Sting oder das Stereo ein wirklich schönes Bike und wenn ich mir nicht gerade erst ein Specialized Epic gekauft hätte ware es auch ein Sting in schwarz/mit diesem Kawasakigrün geworden - echt lecker der hocker!!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. September 2009)

hab hier ein bild von der ersten tour mit dem damals ganz neuen bike gefunden:


----------



## jmr-biking (26. September 2009)

Ja, das Sting in schwarz/grün ist schon der Hammer.


----------



## darkdog (26. September 2009)

Naja der Start mit den Felgen fing schon mal nicht gut an. Die vordere Felge geht an einer Stelle so 0,5 cm nach außen wenn man den Reifen aufpumpt  , denke ist zu wenig Carbon an der Flanke aber ein neues ist schon auf dem weg.
Ich wollte aber nicht auf das 2010 Rad warten weil die erst ab Januar kommen sollten und ich mein Spark schon Verkauft habe.


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2009)

so mal eine Woche unterwegs gewesen











mehr Bilder kommen noch später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magic21 (26. September 2009)

Da bei meinem AMS die Gabel undicht ist und sich diese beim Service befindet, heute mal bei besten Wetter mein Attention ins heimische Revier ausgeführt.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## barbarissima (26. September 2009)

*@mzaskar*
Das sieht nach viel Spaß und Action aus  War bestimmt ein Riesenspaß, die Schotterpiste auf dem oberen Bild hochzufahren


----------



## steve81 (26. September 2009)

...und der Rahmen hält?



mzaskar schrieb:


> so mal eine Woche unterwegs gewesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2009)

hält 

trotz Beule


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. September 2009)

Zurück aus dem ersten Bikeurlaub (wer hätte gedacht, dass ich nach den Sommerwanderurlauben mit den Eltern (*gähn*) freiwillig so schnell wieder in die Alpen fahre )

Fazit: , mehr brauch man in meinen Augen zu der Landschaft und den Tourenmöglichkeiten nicht sagen, defintiv nicht das letzte Mal gewesen





















In diesem Sinne noch allen schöne Touren bis zum Wintereinbruch

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Neo_78 (27. September 2009)

Tolle Bilder! Allein Unterwegs gewesen? Wo war das denn?

Gruß Neo


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. September 2009)

Hi,
danke für die Blumen , ja war alleine untwergs. Zeitmäßig oder interessenmäßig hat sich keiner gefunden.  Um ehrlich zu sein hat es mich auch nicht groß gestört in der Zeit. Tagsüber ist man auf Tour (die man dann nach eigenem Belieben planen kann was Umfang angeht) und durch das "Allein-sein" wird es ein Stück intensiver (gerade bei schlechterem Wetter), andererseits trifft man ja auch viele andere Biker. Und abends plant man noch die Tour für den nächsten Tag und geht zufrieden mit der Welt und erschöpft in's Bett.

Gegend war um Oberammergau, Mittenwald, Lenggries (hab 2x den Ort gewechselt). Was mich mit am meisten überrascht hat ist das (gute) Trails zu finden schwieriger ist als gedacht. Locals sind da auf jeden Fall eine wertvolle Hilfe.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## m.rr (27. September 2009)

Heute Morgen im Taunus...



Grüße
Michael


----------



## FWck (27. September 2009)

Wo genau dort?

Schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (27. September 2009)

So da ja Sonntag ist und mal wieder nichts weltbewegendes ist, wurde das Bike mal wieder bewegt...

Außerdem bei soviel, wirklich ohne zu übertreiben Sch_eiße an den Laternenmasten muss man einfach mal weg. 






Berge gibt es wie immer keine, wiederum aber Wald, Sand und Staub. Strandbilder hab ich gespart weiß ja nun jeder, das es hier in Brandenburg auch gewisse Wasservorkommen gibt 













Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## m.rr (27. September 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Wo genau dort?
> 
> Schönes Bike


 

Danke! 

...war irgendwo zwischen Eschbach und Grävenwiesbach, hab etwas die Orientierung verloren


----------



## Berni_95 (27. September 2009)

Das nenn ich ein bisschen dreckig, oder könnt ihr das überbieten?

Viele Grüße aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## Berni_95 (27. September 2009)

oder das?


----------



## volki3 (27. September 2009)

Zwar kein Cube aber überbieten kann ich das allemal 








Viele Grüße vom Ehemalige Cube Fahrer!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. September 2009)

Jop, so in etwa wird mein Bike vermutlich wieder den ganzen winter, oder, falls der herbst noch regnerisch wird im erbst aussehen Das an deinem Cube ist normalzustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (27. September 2009)

ich find das ehrlich gesagt gar nich immer so toll


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. September 2009)

Das es toll is sagt niemand - is nur bei scheß verhältnissen unumgebar


----------



## marco_m (27. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


>


 
Jawoll !!!! So gehört das AMS bewegt , geil mzaskar !
Bin nächstes Weekend im Tessin unterwegs (sofern der Wettergott will) und hoffe dann auch mal wieder Bilder mitzubringen ...


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. September 2009)

*heute mal in den Kitzbühler unterwegs gewesen*


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. September 2009)

Gestern waren nen Kumpel un ich mal wieder aufm Dh Track, mal son paar Bilder - sachen auszuprobieren. Ich denk mal in den nächsten Wochen sollten ein paar vernünftige folgen...Die hier sind so lala













Das scwarze im Eck hab ich erst beim auswerten gesehen - nicht schön, aber egal. eh zum auspprobieren - dann brauchh ichs auch nicht wegschneiden

Und, auch wenn kein Cube, ich find das Bild ganz okay - Fokus liegt aufm vorderrad - nich soo toll, aber egal


----------



## marco_m (27. September 2009)

Ach ja übrigens ich war nicht ganz unaktiv, bei uns war "SlowUp", da ist ein Teilstück von der Seestrasse am Zürichsee für Autos gesperrt. Optimal für biken mit der Family 

Sorry mal n'Bild ohne Cube , dafür mit ev. zukünftigem Cube Nachwuchs ...


----------



## acid-driver (27. September 2009)

andi, hättest mal lieber das mädel im hintergrund fokussieren sollen


----------



## HILLKILLER (27. September 2009)

Das mein ich aber auch *g* Ein Mädel läuft für gewöhnlich eigentlich nie ins Bild außer der Fotograf will dieses


----------



## mamue (27. September 2009)

Ich war zwar heute ca. 25 km mit dem Bike unterwegs, ein Bild hab ich allerdings erst danach beim Pilzesammeln gemacht. Ist zwar kein Cube und somit etwas OT, aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. September 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Das mein ich aber auch *g* Ein Mädel läuft für gewöhnlich eigentlich nie ins Bild außer der Fotograf will dieses



tja, weiß mas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terry007 (27. September 2009)

Hallo, ich darf seit vorletzter Woche auch ein CUBE mein eigen nennen ) Hatte davor nur einen komplett starren Rahmen mit Cantilever Bremsen. Was man füher eben so als Mountain Bike für 600Mark verkauft hat. Habe viel freude an der neuen Dimension )


----------



## Neo_78 (27. September 2009)

Tolles Bike!!

Aber warum Schmutzfänger? 

Wenn Dreck dann Überall!! 

Gruß Neo


----------



## Terry007 (27. September 2009)

Es soll mich auch zur Arbeit bringen, und wenn ich noch eine 12-14 Stunden Schicht vor mir habe brauche ich nicht schon einen nassen Rücken


----------



## Neo_78 (27. September 2009)

Ok das ist ein Grund!! Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## Terry007 (27. September 2009)

Dankeschön, man kann damit sogar im flachen Schleswig-Holstein spaß haben


----------



## Neo_78 (27. September 2009)

So jetzt mal mein neues Rad beim Einfahren

Bin sehr zufrieden damit!!






Gruß Neo


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. September 2009)

hat sich schonmal jemand von euch die wade am oberen kettenblatt aufgerissen ? meine ist 12cm lang und 2cm tief, muskel gewebe und nerven sind zum glück heile geblieben. könnte auch bilder hochladen, aber dass lasse ich mal lieber... sieht nicht so lecker aus. konnte meine wadenmusklen sich bewegen sehen, und an den seiten das fettgewebe ;O schon ziemlich dämlich sich da so zu verletzen.

achja, bilderpolizei.


----------



## acid-driver (27. September 2009)

na klar, her mit den bildern...


----------



## EagleEye (27. September 2009)

Ihr wollte dreckige Cubes?



hab noch Bilder da ist es noch dreckiger, aber bin zu faul die hochzuladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (27. September 2009)

deswegen hab ich schon mal an nen bashguard gedacht, ich glaub das werd ich jetz verwirklichen ^^ hört sich ja nich so reizend an


----------



## acid-driver (27. September 2009)

ich hab meinen gestern verbaut, heute bin ich damit richtig schön auf einen stein aufgesetzt. hat sich echt gelohnt


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. September 2009)

hast du einen zu empfehlen ?


----------



## acid-driver (27. September 2009)

du kannst eigentlich alles nehmen, was passt. 

dh für shimanokurbeln: 104er lochkreis. 
habe derzeit einen alten von race-face. passt ganz gut ans bike, habe sonst auch viel von race-face.
guck doch mal im bikemarkt, da gibts viel auswahl. habe meinen dort auch her


----------



## Groudon (27. September 2009)

fährst du da jetzt 2fach???


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. September 2009)

O ja, der Race Face ist auch richtig schön gemacht! hab ich auch einen von meiner Kurbel. Aber ich bruache, denke ich, alle drei Kettenblätter! Is halt auf langen Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern  (was weiß ich, z.b. 76km und 2300hm, eine von meinen toruen) doch ganz praktisch drei KB zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (27. September 2009)

ach shit stimmt da muss ja eins weg ... 
muh daran hab ich gar nich gedacht  des is schlecht, brauch schon alle 3


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. September 2009)

eben, deshalb liegt mein bashguard auch nur hier rum, oder hängt ab und zu neben der bremsscheibe an der wand


----------



## Giant XTC (27. September 2009)

Also Leute,

ich verabschiede mich dann hiermit aus dem Stereo Geschäft!

Wenn jemand interesse hat, hier gibt es meins für 1 EUR!





Gruß

XTC


----------



## Groudon (27. September 2009)

wobei es mir schleierhaft ist, wozu man ein 44er Kettenblett bei HOCHtouren braucht - ich wäre davon ausgegangen, dass man hochzu eher das 22er und der 32er benutzt. Nur not kann man ja auf 24/36 oder so umrüsten um runterzu auch schnell zu werden,, obwohlk das ja meist von selber geht (Fg sei dank ^^)


----------



## EagleEye (27. September 2009)

also ich brauch mein 44er, allein um Berge runterzuballern 
Klar zum Hochfahren braucht man nur 2, aber in der Ebene bzw. beim Runterfahren brauch ich das Große


----------



## acid-driver (27. September 2009)

also ich komme mit 18 gängen ganz gut zurecht


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. September 2009)

Na zum Runtrballern eignet sich ein 44er auf downhilstrecken, die verblockt sind und srünge haben denkbar schlecht. aber um die letzten 10km - 20km wieder flach zurückzurollen umso mehr


----------



## Groudon (27. September 2009)

mhm ... ich fahre sehr selten auf der GERADEN in der 44-11 bzw der 44 und dem 2.+3. Ritzel

Von daher würe mir an nem AM auch 36/22 reichen ^^ 

an nem CC HT käme es dämlich


----------



## Organspänder (27. September 2009)

Heute auch mal wieder seit langer Zeit eine schöne Tour gemacht



Man wird das schnell Dunkel










Angenehmen Wochenstart euch allen


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. September 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


>



Schöne Bilder, gibt es das obige auch mit Fahrer? Interessiert mich schon ein bisschen wie man da angenehm Platz finden kann 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. September 2009)

..huch , bist du 2,30 gross ????????????????????????


----------



## HILLKILLER (27. September 2009)

Nein das fährt immer allein, ich mache nur Fotos *g*

Na sorecht nicht, jedenfalls nicht im Fahrzustand...dieses Jahr echt erst eins. Das übliche Problem oder Glück des Fotomachenden 





Edit: nein wie immer verweise ich auf 1.96m


----------



## m.rr (28. September 2009)

Cooles Bild


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. September 2009)

*Schöne Bilder...

*


----------



## Cortezsi (28. September 2009)

@Ostwandlager:
Wo isn das Bild aufgenommen worden?


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. September 2009)

*Kitzbühler Alpen*


----------



## Cortezsi (28. September 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Kitzbühler Alpen*



Ah ja, mir kams doch irgendwie bekannt vor - schöne Gegend.


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. September 2009)

aua fotos von reparierter wade sind im album =) möchte sie nicht direkt jedem aufzwingen ^^


----------



## Neo_78 (28. September 2009)

Schmerz laß nach!! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pero38 (28. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Etwas für die bilderpolizei!


----------



## iNsomnia-images (28. September 2009)

mein neues Cube Ltd Team 
(nach Diebstahl meines Scott mußte schnell ein neues her, denn 
Stadt ohne Rad geht gar nicht...)  

Etwas "gepimpt" mit Borla-Vorbau (80mm/10°) und -Lenker (700mm)

Bringt eine entspanntere Sitzposition und da hauptsächlich Stadt und 
hin- und wieder Schotterstrassen und Grasnabe anstehen (das ganze 
auch noch Flachland) ist das meine favorisierte Sitzposition.
Manche würden mir an dieser Stelle wohl zu nem Trecking- oder 
Rennrad raten, aber ich liebe die MTB-Geometrie und die geilen Rahmen.

Jetzt suche ich noch Reifen mit weniger Rollwiderstand, aber immer 
noch genug Grip für o.g. Gelände...

...b.t.w. hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schwalbe "Furios Fred" ?


----------



## Organspänder (28. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> möchte sie nicht direkt jedem aufzwingen ^^






hoffe die Kriegsverletzung verheilt gut


----------



## beuze1 (28. September 2009)

*so, die Bilderpolizei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 war am Samstag auch unterwegs..
konnte aber wegen Nebels keine verstöße feststellen..*


*nach dem ersten aufstieg, 800 hm am Stück kamm noch hoffnung auf einen aussichtsreichen tag auf..*




*erste, und zugleich letzte Pause in der Sonne..*




*danach verschwant ich für lange Zeit im Nebel..*




noch mehr Nebel..




die gleiche Stelle bei gutem Wetter..





essen muß trozdem sein..




*kann man nix machen..
so sind sie halt, die Alpen..*[/QUOTE]


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. September 2009)

nette bilder beuze, da bekommt man richtig lust auf ne ausgelassene tour. noch probleme mit deinem schlüsselbein?

ps: hat mal wer nen 2.4er reifen auf nen reaction ausprobiert?


----------



## Dämon__ (28. September 2009)

iNsomnia-images schrieb:


> mein neues Cube Ltd Team
> (nach Diebstahl meines Scott mußte schnell ein neues her, denn
> Stadt ohne Rad geht gar nicht...)
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (28. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> nette bilder beuze, da bekommt man richtig lust auf ne ausgelassene tour. noch probleme mit deinem schlüsselbein?
> 
> ps: hat mal wer nen 2.4er reifen auf nen reaction ausprobiert?



Das würde ich nicht machen du schleifst dir nur die Streben durch bei Matsch.


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. September 2009)

hab ich mir schon gedacht. die stollen wegschneiden wollte ich nicht. und das schleifen ist schon hart, da nicht das gummi sondern der rahmen nachgibt. hab zwar gelesen das 2.4er passen, aber das ist ziemlich eng, wenn sie matschig sind, schleift es.

also bleib ich bei 2.25.


----------



## beuze1 (28. September 2009)

> noch probleme mit deinem schlüsselbein?



*ja..*


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. September 2009)

man das ist bitter, ich hatte gehofft, dass die heilung noch besser wird. damit hat man echt lange mit zutun.

noch einmal offtopic und ohne bild leider ;(


meine sattelstütze am reaction 09 rutscht immer wieder rein. egal was ich mache. ich wollte mir jetzt ne ritchey wc v2 stüzte holen und eine syntace sattelklemme, die klemme ist doch breiter als die verbaute oder ? sie sah auf den fotos fast doppelt so breit aus, als die die ich jetzt habe. hoffe das thema ist damit gegessen.


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2009)

pero38 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Etwas für die bilderpolizei!htt[/quote]
> 
> Die weissen Felgen finde ich nicht so passend zu dem schwarzen Rahmen ..... gib sie doch mir ;)


----------



## sheer good (28. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> man das ist bitter, ich hatte gehofft, dass die heilung noch besser wird. damit hat man echt lange mit zutun.
> 
> noch einmal offtopic und ohne bild leider ;(
> 
> ...



meine sattelstütze ist auch immer reingerutscht. war aber eine thompson. mit der neuen ritchey sattelstütze - ich glaube modell wcs v2, gibt es sowas? - was das dann aber kein thema mehr.


----------



## Icetiger212 (28. September 2009)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Zurück aus dem ersten Bikeurlaub (wer hätte gedacht, dass ich nach den Sommerwanderurlauben mit den Eltern (*gähn*) freiwillig so schnell wieder in die Alpen fahre )
> 
> Fazit: , mehr brauch man in meinen Augen zu der Landschaft und den Tourenmöglichkeiten nicht sagen, defintiv nicht das letzte Mal gewesen
> 
> ...



Wenn du das nächste mal hier her kommst, einfach n paar Tage ne PN an mich, dann stürzen wir mal zusammen los...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2009)

> ...b.t.w. hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schwalbe "Furios Fred" ?



Bei dem Terrain in dem du dich bewegst würde ich den Furious Fred mit Schwalbe Doc Blue fahren. Oder den MAXXIS Maxxlite 285 26 x 2.0 ebnfalls Doc Blue rein. Die haben beide einen geringen Rollwiderstand und für Schotter und leichtes Gelände sind sie auch gut. Es sind aber Wettkampf-Reifen = mehr Veschleiß.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> meine sattelstütze am reaction 09 rutscht immer wieder rein. egal was ich mache. ich wollte mir jetzt ne ritchey wc v2 stüzte holen und eine syntace sattelklemme, die klemme ist doch breiter als die verbaute oder ? sie sah auf den fotos fast doppelt so breit aus, als die die ich jetzt habe. hoffe das thema ist damit gegessen.



Wie wäre es mal mit Montagepaste? Reduziert die Klemmkräfte und schont die Sattelstütze noch dazu.

z.B. die hier von Dynamic.


----------



## pinocchi0 (29. September 2009)

montagepaste hab ich schon verwendet, kein sehr großer erfolg.

aber mal was zum oberen bild da. wer baut denn da die steinhäufchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2009)

Steinhaufen, guckst du hier: Klick

Wobei ich glaube, dass heute viele Touristen einfach ihr Hügelchen babei bauen. Habe ich am Gardasee auch schon gemacht. 

So wie ich auf deinem Badewannen-Foto sehe, ist deine Sattelstütze auch falsch montiert. Die Kröpfung muß in der Regel nach hinten, bei dir ist sie vorne. Der Sattel ist ist deshalb auch nicht richtig im Klemmbereich montiert. 
Die Syntace-Klemme ist zwar etwas breiter, als deine originale Klemme, aber ob deswegen die Klemmkraft höher ist, bezweifle ich noch. Benutze an meinem Hardtail eine Syntace zusammen mit ner P6 Carbon. Zusammen mit Paste brauche ich nur geringe Klemmkraft.


----------



## Ryo (29. September 2009)

Kleine Runde durch den Welzheimer Wald heut 

Die erste Grotte






Einmal ohne:





Einmal mit:





Großaufnahmeee:





Grooooße Welt - kleines Cube Stereo 





Da issr, in voller Größe


----------



## barbarissima (29. September 2009)

Boah, da sieht´s ja toll aus  Wo im Welzheimer Wald isn des???


----------



## Ryo (29. September 2009)

Nahe dem Ebnisee   Willst mich besuchen kommen?


----------



## pero38 (29. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die weissen Felgen finde ich nicht so passend zu dem schwarzen Rahmen ..... gib sie doch mir


Mazaskar aber sicher doch!!
Hast immer coole bilder von deinen touren weiter so!


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

Cube im grünen


----------



## fasj (30. September 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Nahe dem Ebnisee   Willst mich besuchen kommen?



Hast du zufällig GPS ?

Von Uhingen wäre das mal eine Tour Wert.
Finden muss mann es halt.....

fasj


----------



## Ryo (30. September 2009)

Jo habsch, schickst mir ne PN mit deiner Emailadresse


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

Noch einmal Cube im Luberon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2009)

Das scheint ja ein absolut geniales Bike-Revier zu sein


----------



## derAndre (30. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch einmal Cube im Luberon



Hallo mzaskar,

ist Dein Profil so runter oder ist der Dreck dort besonders klebrig? Auf dem letzten Bild ist das Profil völlig zu obwohl der Boden auf den Bildern einigermaßen trocken erscheint. Ich hab bisher eigentlich sehr gute Erfahrung mit der "Selbstreinigung" vom Albert gemacht.

Schöne Fotos, tolle Gegend.

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## revka (30. September 2009)

Cubes im Oberengadin 





traumhafter Herbst













Grüße rev


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hallo mzaskar,
> 
> ist Dein Profil so runter oder ist der Dreck dort besonders klebrig? Auf dem letzten Bild ist das Profil völlig zu obwohl der Boden auf den Bildern einigermaßen trocken erscheint. Ich hab bisher eigentlich sehr gute Erfahrung mit der "Selbstreinigung" vom Albert gemacht.
> 
> ...



Nach zwei durchschlägen habe ich auf den Maxxis Minion gewechselt. Der Boden war teilweise noch sehr nass und dieser rote Sand war dann eher wie Mörtel, zäh und klebrig  Aber der Grip mit dem MM war fantastisch incl. extra Muskeltraining wegen dem hohen Rollwiderstand


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

Hoi Rev, wo ist das?


----------



## revka (30. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Rev, wo ist das?




Gruezi mzaskar,

a. Lej Nair bei Surlej/Silvaplana
b. zwischen Corviglia + Chantarella oberhalb St. Moritz
c. beim Hahnensee, Corvatsch
d. oberhalb Celerina, Blick Richtung Samedan/Unterengadin

Traumhaft zum biken! Im Sommer und nochmehr im Herbst. 

Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum 

Grüße in die Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (30. September 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder!! Da juckt es gleich dort zu fahren!!


----------



## idworker (30. September 2009)

stimmt, geniale location, man ich glaub ich nehm Urlaub....


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (30. September 2009)

^^ Im Oberengadin (Schweiz), steht auch vor dem ersten Bild  


Edit: Da war er doch schneller..... schäm


----------



## fuschnick (30. September 2009)

sehr schöne Bilder aus den Bergen. 
Leider habe ich es dieses Jahr nicht in die Alpen geschafft. In der Schweiz war ich bisher noch nie.

Mzaskar, du kommst doch aus der Gegend, hast du nicht Lust nächstes Jahr im Rahmen unserer Gruppe für ein Wochenende Touren zu planen, nur für Cubes  Ich komm auf jeden Fall vorbei.


----------



## idworker (30. September 2009)

@mzaskar: wir wollten doch noch ne Saisonabschlußfahrt planen, wie siehts aus? -> Pfänder oder so, mit ein paar anderen Cube'anern. Und danke für den klick !


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (30. September 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> sehr schöne Bilder aus den Bergen.
> Leider habe ich es dieses Jahr nicht in die Alpen geschafft.



Wie????? Das ganze Jahr ohne Berge???? Ich würd sterben!!! Ich bin da mindestens 1x pro Woche!!!!





































Ok, ok,...... ich hab ja auch nur 3 km bis zum ersten Berg. (Nichtschlagen......)


----------



## iNsomnia-images (30. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bei dem Terrain in dem du dich bewegst würde ich den Furious Fred mit Schwalbe Doc Blue fahren. Oder den MAXXIS Maxxlite 285 26 x 2.0 ebnfalls Doc Blue rein. Die haben beide einen geringen Rollwiderstand und für Schotter und leichtes Gelände sind sie auch gut. Es sind aber Wettkampf-Reifen = mehr Veschleiß.




Hi jmr-biking,

thx 4 the tip. 
Werde ich mir mal anschauen...kannte ich noch nicht...

Gruß
johNson


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Nahe dem Ebnisee  Willst mich besuchen kommen?


 
Klaro  Ich bring auch noch 25 Leute vom Bike-Club mit  Ist doch ok, oder


----------



## idworker (30. September 2009)

ich komme auch....hihi.....danke für den klick barbarissima!


----------



## Ryo (30. September 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Klaro  Ich bring auch noch 25 Leute vom Bike-Club mit  Ist doch ok, oder


Mist und ich hatte mich schon so auf ne private Führung für Bärbel gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2009)

@ idworker Sonntag ist Flumserberg geplant. 1000 hm Gondel, dann nochmal 600 strampeln und dann wieder runter bis nach Mels durchs Schilztal


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. September 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Mist und ich hatte mich schon so auf ne private Führung für Bärbel gefreut


 *nix da, die Gemeinde kommt mit! Alle für einen, einer für alle!*


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. September 2009)

*....schöner trail*


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (30. September 2009)

^^^where is it?


----------



## fuschnick (30. September 2009)

auch wenn keine schönen Bilder rausgekommen sind und das Wetter sehr bescheiden war, hat's heut mal wieder tierisch getaugt. 
Sorry für die schlechte Quali. Falls jemand einen guten Foto verschenken will, lass es mich wissen.

die Ilse rauf




und später wieder runter




der ein oder andere soll auf dem Trail schon baden gegangen sein. und zwar nicht mit Absicht


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. September 2009)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Wenn du das nächste mal hier her kommst, einfach n paar Tage ne PN an mich, dann stürzen wir mal zusammen los...



Gerne...hatte ich im Eifer des "Gefechts" gar nicht mehr dran gedacht.

Plansee war übrigens super, auch der "Rundweg" 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## idworker (1. Oktober 2009)

@mzaskar: Thx für die Info. Schade dieses WE klappt's leider nicht. Melde dich doch nächste Woche nochmal. br Uwe


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

mal ein etwas anderes cube 




ach ja... das passende vorderrad wird heute abend eingespeicht (wenn die speichen heute kommen).


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Oktober 2009)

Cube mit Lefty  geil, wie hast du den das mit dem Steuerrohr gelöst?
Adapter?
Ist auf jeden Fall mal was anderes, hat nicht jeder.
Was wiegt das gute Stück den jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (1. Oktober 2009)

ein bekannter sagte mal, er hätte nur geld für eine hälfte gehabt, er muss halt sparen. ich war verwundert. ob das stimmte ? 
das sie meist doppelt soviel kostet als die "normalen" hat er verschwiegen =)


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

also:
verbaut wurde ein cDale auf 1 1/8 adapter, made by jemand aus dem forum 

gewicht der gabel (inc adapter) = 1370g

gewicht gesammt: sollte auf ~8,xx kommen. wei ich aber erst genau, wenn ich das vorderrad fertig habe. das das drin ist, ist halt ne ecke schwerer und gehoert nem kollegen.

kosten: ~ne sid wc 2010 + das vorderrad

fahrverhalten: besser als jeder gabel die ich in den letzten 15 jahren gefahren bin


----------



## tobone (1. Oktober 2009)

@fuschnick
Bist du in Ilsenburg gestartet, und wo bist du denn so langgefahren, außer an der Ilse? Nette Bilder!


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Oktober 2009)

Na sieht doch sehr sehr ansehnlich aus, die Vorbehalte gegen ne Lefty versteh ich eh nicht, fährt sich top. 
Für mich als Einfarbenmensch, wäre nur klasse wenn die Klemmschellen (Lefty-Steuerrohr) noch Schwarz wären. 
Bin mal gespannt hieß ja das es die Lefty demnächst auch generell mit 1.1/8" geben soll.

Am Rande, was sind das für Kettenblätter die du verbaut hast? (da ich auch wieder - trendgemäß - auf 2 KB gehen will)


----------



## fuschnick (1. Oktober 2009)

@tobone Ja, der Trail ist wirklich ein Traum und kommt auf den Fotos nur halb so gut rüber. 
Hab gestern nur eine kleine Runde gedreht. Von Ilsenburg los über Bremer Hütte Richtung verdeckte Ilse, rechts ab Richtung Brocken, ab Kreuzung Heinrich Heine Weg wieder Richtung Bremer Hütte und die Ilsefälle runter. 
Bin noch dabei die Gegend etwas weiter zu erkunden und nach weiteren Trails zu suchen die man als Tour zusammen fügen kann. War z.B. noch nicht auf der Plessenburg. Falls du welche kennst, lass es mich wissen.


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Oktober 2009)

@fuschnick: den Trail kenn ich auch ... nicht schlecht das Teil, außer am Wochenende da war es schonmal mehr Frust als alles andere...Rentner...
Mal schaun wenn das Wetter nächste Woche passt gehts wohl nochmal zum Saisonausklang hoch aufn Berg=Brocken *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (1. Oktober 2009)

Am Wochenende sollte man ihn nicht fahren, stimmt. Aber unter der Woche Abends habe ich dort noch keinen Menschen getroffen, da kann man sich schön austoben


----------



## EagleEye (1. Oktober 2009)

fuschnick, Richtung Wernigerode haste noch paar schöne Stücke oder um die Eckertalsperre (meiner Meinung nach einer der geilsten Wege)


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Na sieht doch sehr sehr ansehnlich aus, die Vorbehalte gegen ne Lefty versteh ich eh nicht, fährt sich top.
> Für mich als Einfarbenmensch, wäre nur klasse wenn die Klemmschellen (Lefty-Steuerrohr) noch Schwarz wären.
> Bin mal gespannt hieß ja das es die Lefty demnächst auch generell mit 1.1/8" geben soll.
> 
> Am Rande, was sind das für Kettenblätter die du verbaut hast? (da ich auch wieder - trendgemäß - auf 2 KB gehen will)



die lefties werden net mit 1 1/8 ausgeliefert. cDale verkauft jetzt einfachselber nen 1 1/8 adapter 
kettenblaetter: 42/28 ta chinouk 42er fuer mitte! und das kleine braucht 1,5mm distanzscheiben an einer 970er xtr kurbel.
mit 12/27 hinten gibt das gut schub und langsam fahren geht nicht. bummeln verboten!


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2009)

Lefty sieht von der Seite sehr gut aus , von vorne oder von oben finde ich es immer etrwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

von oben (sprich beim fahren) denkst du an ganz andere sachen, eher so an "ob der hinterbau DAS aushaellt? egal! DRAUF!"


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja gut ob nun Adapter oder nicht, die Krone, bzw Schafftklemmung, scheint ja eh schraubbar zu sein, what ever 

Ah, gut hatte bis jetzt immer nur das kleine KB abgeschraubt. 
42er KB, glaube brauch schon das 44T KB, wohn ja im Flachen, da fahr ich eh zu 80% die Übersetzung 44-13 oder 44-15...
Mal sehen an einem kalten grauen Herbstabend kommt sicher nen Umbau *g*


----------



## fuschnick (1. Oktober 2009)

@Eagle Eye Eckerstausee ist bekannt. Bei schönem Wetter top Panorama. Wernigerode steht noch an. Mal sehen was sich da noch finden lässt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

joo ich bin vorher auch einfach 44/32 und 12/27 gefahren.
aber die kettenline ist halt besser mit 42/28 und ich hab etwas mehr reservern 
reicht im schwarzwald mit ausreichend druck beides


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2009)

... (doppelpost)


----------



## tobone (1. Oktober 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> @tobone Ja, der Trail ist wirklich ein Traum und kommt auf den Fotos nur halb so gut rüber.
> Hab gestern nur eine kleine Runde gedreht. Von Ilsenburg los über Bremer Hütte Richtung verdeckte Ilse, rechts ab Richtung Brocken, ab Kreuzung Heinrich Heine Weg wieder Richtung Bremer Hütte und die Ilsefälle runter.
> Bin noch dabei die Gegend etwas weiter zu erkunden und nach weiteren Trails zu suchen die man als Tour zusammen fügen kann. War z.B. noch nicht auf der Plessenburg. Falls du welche kennst, lass es mich wissen.



Von Ilsenburg aus bin ich schon einige male gefahren. Gibt viele schöne trails in der Gegend. Nur mit dem Beschreiben ist das immer so eine Sache.
Die Tour ist z.B. ganz schön:
Ilsenburg, Heinrich Heine Weg bis Ilsefälle, zum Brocken hoch (z.B. verdeckte Ilse dann Rest Brockenstr.), Goetheweg, Torfhaus (oder Schleife über Märchenweg bis Oderteich und dann zum Torfhaus), Salzstieg, Skidenkmal links runter zum Pionierweg(Eckerstausee) über Staumauer, bergauf dann zum Kruzifix, nicht rechts runter nach Ilsenburg sondern geradeaus, nächste rechts, dann zu Aussichtsfelsen, Froschfelsen, Serpentinentrail nach Ilsenburg. Insgesamt ein paar sehr nette Trails.
Wenn man zur Plessenburg will kann man auch an der verdeckten Ilse hochfahren und links abbiegen dann kommt man zu den Zeterklippen und irgendwann zur Plessenburg. Von da geht ein schöner Trail runter nach Ilsenburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (1. Oktober 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> @Eagle Eye Eckerstausee ist bekannt. Bei schönem Wetter top Panorama. Wernigerode steht noch an. Mal sehen was sich da noch finden lässt.



Ich hab zwar schon seit einiger Zeit keine mehr eingetragen aber ein paar schöne Sachen findest du hier
http://eagleeye.byte-welt.net/Eagle_Site/Radtouren/Radtouren.html
Ist bisschen weiter Weg, aber in Thale kann man auch viel Spaß haben (Hexe/Rosstrappe)


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. Oktober 2009)

so, gleich mal meine neue freundin montiert ...




den nic kann man dagegen in die tonne hauen


----------



## Cheres (1. Oktober 2009)

Schön in Szene gesetzt, gefällt mir.


----------



## datoni (1. Oktober 2009)

ohne worte...


----------



## Comp (1. Oktober 2009)

Mein LTD Comp.
Hab es seid Gestern, bin völlig zufrieden 

Sorry, etwas schlecht bearbeitet


----------



## Cheres (1. Oktober 2009)

Lad's lieber nochmal woanders hoch, z.B. hier http://www.bilder-hochladen.net


----------



## EagleEye (1. Oktober 2009)

Wieso? Dafür gibts doch die Bilder Ecke hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/myself


----------



## Cheres (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja, von mir aus auch dort.


----------



## colnagoboris (2. Oktober 2009)

So, nun packe ich mein Wintecube aus und zerlege mein ´´Sommercube´´ um über den Winter mein Schmuckstück mit neuen Parts und den verschlissenen Teilen zu erneuern. 
Um im Frühling 2010 dann meine lang geplante Alpentour zu fahren. Seit tagen sitze ich am PC um moir neue Parts zu bestellen die dann ihre Bewäwrungsprobe im nächsten jahr unter beweis zu stellen.
Hier noch ein paar bilder im jetztzustand meines LTD´s, um im nächsten Jahr in neuem Glanz zu strahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (2. Oktober 2009)

@ bogl, welche breite u welche mischung?


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Oktober 2009)

*...die one mußte weichen*


----------



## drexsack (2. Oktober 2009)

Warum?


----------



## barbarissima (2. Oktober 2009)

Warum das?


----------



## idworker (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja, würde mich auch interessieren. "The one" ist doch eingentlich eine Top Brake. Hab die an zwei oder drei Bikes....


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Oktober 2009)

*war mit dem druckpunkt nicht zu frieden!*
*Konnte die hebel bei längeren abfahrten bald bis zum lenker ziehen*
*naja jetzt ist sie ab*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Oktober 2009)

> ...die one mußte weichen


Ist schmutzig geworden.

Verdammt, zu langsam!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *war mit dem druckpunkt nicht zu frieden!*
> *Konnte die hebel bei längeren abfahrten bald bis zum lenker ziehen*
> *naja jetzt ist sie ab*



Dann war Luft drin!


----------



## Ryo (2. Oktober 2009)

Die The One hat konstruktionsbedingt einen längeren Bremshebelweg und damit etwas schwammigeren Druckpunkt, aber dennoch absolut gut dosierbar und vorallem richtig bissig.
Ich hätte sie mal entlüftet und nicht gleich komplett getauscht. Vorallem nicht gegen eine Juicy


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich nehm sie


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Oktober 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> so, gleich mal meine neue freundin montiert ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 Sind unsre jetzt verwandt?


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Oktober 2009)

*hab sie ein paar mal entlüftet ohne erfolg!*
*Habe das gefühl das die one sich schlecht nachgestellt habe. Lasse sie mal bei cosmic prüfen*
*Jetzt probiere ich mal die avid aus, bringt das nicht viel kommt die one wieder drann*


----------



## Organspänder (2. Oktober 2009)

*Es wird Herbst 
*


----------



## barbarissima (2. Oktober 2009)

Sieht klasse aus  aber ist auch ein eindeutiger Hinweis, dass wir die langen Unterhosen rauskramen müssen


----------



## Firnwulf (2. Oktober 2009)

yeah


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Oktober 2009)

@ bayer, ich hab ich jetz doch nur in triple nano compound, da ich gehört hab dass sich der gooey glue so schnell abnutzt, und gerne stollen wegbrechen, und des kann ich mir nich leisten ^^

@andi, hehe jaja die sind geclont  oh mein gott, schwalbe clont !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adamski01 (2. Oktober 2009)

@firnwulf was issn das für n´würfel ohne "E"


----------



## acid-driver (2. Oktober 2009)

druckfehler 

was ist das für eine gabel? sieht irgendwie nach 80mm aus^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Oktober 2009)

aufn ersten blick würd ich sagen ne 36 fox talas, die abgesenkt auf 100mm ist und bei der die decals entfernt sind.


----------



## Michaone (2. Oktober 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> yeah




outfit is net schlecht.. aber so vorm haus und mit der abgesenkten gabel sieht das irgendwie nach Tour aus... da hat ma doch kein fullface mit brille auf lol


----------



## S1las (2. Oktober 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> outfit is net schlecht.. aber so vorm haus und mit der abgesenkten gabel sieht das irgendwie nach Tour aus... da hat ma doch kein fullface mit brille auf lol



wieso nicht OO?


----------



## trail_fuchs (2. Oktober 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> yeah



irgendwie wirkt das Bike auch sehr klein


----------



## lire89 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Heute ist der Tag, ich habe mein Bike erstanden.

Hier mein Cube Stereo R1 white'n'black 18" frisch geschlüpft:






... dazu sind ein paar NC-17 Supine III S-Pro Alu Flatpedals gekommen, ein Muddyboard für den Dämpfer und der Kettenstrebenschutz folgt am Mittwoch.


----------



## drexsack (2. Oktober 2009)

Schick, aber sind das diese Schaumgummigriffe? Die hab ich irgendwie schon in einer Woche kaputt bekommen  Aber sonst ein sehr geiles Bike. Ach berichte doch mal bitte ob die 2-teiligen R1 Scheiben klingeln.


----------



## fLoOh (2. Oktober 2009)

sehr schickes bike 
muss man schon sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Oktober 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> wieso nicht OO?



Weil man bei ner >Tour (zumindest kenn ich das so) protektoren, helm und brille (vll. sogar handschuhe) vor der abfahrt anzieht?! und nich die ganze tour! da schwitzt dir ja den wolf! Aber ich denke sein zil wars uns sein outfit, passend zum rad zu zeigen  Gelungen! passt eigtl. fast alles.


----------



## lire89 (3. Oktober 2009)

drexsack schrieb:


> Schick, aber sind das diese Schaumgummigriffe? Die hab ich irgendwie schon in einer Woche kaputt bekommen  Aber sonst ein sehr geiles Bike. Ach berichte doch mal bitte ob die 2-teiligen R1 Scheiben klingeln.



Ja, das sind noch die Schaumstoffgriffe...mal sehen wie lange sie bei mir halten. Danach werden es wahrscheinlich ein Paar Ergon GA oder GX - mal sehen.

Wenn's klingelt sag ich Bescheid .


----------



## S1las (3. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Weil man bei ner >Tour (zumindest kenn ich das so) protektoren, helm und brille (vll. sogar handschuhe) vor der abfahrt anzieht?! und nich die ganze tour! da schwitzt dir ja den wolf! Aber ich denke sein zil wars uns sein outfit, passend zum rad zu zeigen  Gelungen! passt eigtl. fast alles.



Ich fahre durchgehend mit Protektoren nur der FullFace wird aus Komfortgruenden bei laengeren Anstiegen gegen den Standardhelm gewechselt.

Und Hanschuhe sind so oder so Pflicht 

Aber das Outfit passt auf jeden Fall :>. Vielleicht die Protektoren noch gegen die 661 Evos und dann ist es perfekt ;>


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Wär mir viel zu doof! bei mir is das Geraffel am/im Rucksack und fertig. Hab keine Lust 500hm, oder mehr am stück mit dem zeug am körper hochzukurbeln


----------



## S1las (3. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wär mir viel zu doof! bei mir is das Geraffel am/im Rucksack und fertig. Hab keine Lust 500hm, oder mehr am stück mit dem zeug am körper hochzukurbeln



Ich muss sagen, dass ich anfangs auch skeptisch war, aber die 661 Protektoren erweisen sich als sehr angenehm. Man spuert sie kaum und schwer sind sie auch nicht , aber ist auch jedermanns Sache und Geschmack .


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2009)

so mal wieder Bilder 

ein Cube schon etwas betagt, fertig für die Fahrt zur Arbeit





und mein zweites für die Spassfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (3. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


>


Die Crankbrothers hab ich auch. Geniale Pedale


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2009)

Yep sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## colnagoboris (3. Oktober 2009)

Crank Brother´s ? Meine haben nach ca. 2000 km den geist auggegeben, lager ausgeschlagen. Und das für doch angeblich so hochwertige Pedale. 
Nie wieder !!!
Meine jetzigen kosteten 40 Euro und rollen wie am ersten tag.


----------



## beuze1 (3. Oktober 2009)

*was für ein schöner tag heut..*


















*die Alpen sind halt doch der schönste Spielplatz..*



.
.


----------



## barbarissima (3. Oktober 2009)

Da schaut´s aber schön aus  Wo ist denn das?


----------



## hinundmit (3. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *was für ein schöner tag heut..*
> *die Alpen sind halt doch der schönste Spielplatz..*


Volle Zustimmung!
Zwei Bilder von meiner heutigen Nachmittagstour:


----------



## beuze1 (3. Oktober 2009)

*Is A Wahnsinn*


----------



## Rock shox 1 (3. Oktober 2009)

in den bergen wär jetzt auch gern, aber ich war heut erst mal beim einzelzeitfahrn..




ich kurz vorm Zieleinlauf


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Also wir haben keine Alpen, aaaber unser schöner Königstuhl hats heute auch gebracht. - Die 600hm bekommt man gut in ner dreiviertel Stunde hoch, und dann ne richtig kuhle abfahrt. - Fast 2 Stunden Wegen zahlreicher experimente. Viel wieder hoch gefahren/geschoben, und nochmal gemacht Aber naja, letzen endes wars n geiler Tag - Wetter voll genutzt  ( Ich hoffe, ihr habt nix gegen das Lapierre?! Die fotos von meinem freund sind schließlich von einem cube fahrer gemacht)





Einstieg erstmal am Downhilltrack (den wir heute mit abstand schneller gefahren sind, als die ganzen "komischen" downhiller heute)









Also das sind jetzt mal ein paar versch. einstellungen von dem Sprung.









*hüpf* - stereo hält 





Progression, und geschwindigkeit aus der Kurve für den Drop mitnehmen!





Saub, staub.-..





Er war hheute im Deutschland Trikot unterwegs





ich im T-shirt. So geradezu herausstechende Trikots hab ich nich, daher extra für die bilder noch nen shirt mitgeschleppt und übers Trikot. Natürlich passend zum Bike









unregelmäßige Steintreppen sind top! Das unregelmäßig sieht man an dem kleinen teilstück nich...





und mit geschw. in den trail

















Schwung abbauen





Wie die Briten sagen: Nice day today, isn´t it?? In diesem sinne

(zuvviiiiiele bilder, sorry)

PS: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass wir heute bei dieser Tour die 8000 voll gemacht haben


----------



## Cheres (4. Oktober 2009)

Sin nen paar sehr schöne Bilder dabei. Gerne mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (4. Oktober 2009)

Paar schöne Bilder dabei.
Kleiner Tip: Weitaus weniger posen, dann wirkt's nicht so peinlich.


----------



## sheer good (4. Oktober 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Paar schöne Bilder dabei.
> Kleiner Tip: Weitaus weniger posen, dann wirkt's nicht so peinlich.



ich erkenne keine poserei, es sei denn für dich, cortezsi, ist "zeigen was man kann" gleichbedeutend mit "posen". und peinlich sind die fotos schon gar nicht.


----------



## S1las (4. Oktober 2009)

Wirklich tolle Bilder. Wo seid ihr da gefahren ;>? Sieht richtig toll aus.

Btw. Lapierre ist toll *duck*


----------



## Baxx (4. Oktober 2009)

mein Acid 2003, hier kurz vor der Demontage im Jahr 2005:







Was für die Historiker unter euch.


----------



## nullstein (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug. Bilder wurde auf dem Anstieg zum Fichtelberg aufgenommen. Kühle 10° und Dauerregen


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Oktober 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Paar schöne Bilder dabei.
> Kleiner Tip: Weitaus weniger posen, dann wirkt's nicht so peinlich.



Das ist meine Fahrweiße, die Trails fahre ich alle so und auch dementsprechend sicher. Ziel war es nicht ein Bild zumachen und danach auf der fresse zu liegen. Nein! Es war keine tour nur für bildern, es war ne tour begleitet von Bildern.
Kannst gerne kommen und mitfahren, wenn das für dich gepose ist!?

Danke an die anderen  Strecke, wie gesagt, der alte DH track in Heidelberg.


----------



## Schnuppel (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallö,

hier 2 x Cube + 1 x Kind gestern auf dem Weg zum Katzenbuckel


----------



## Cortezsi (4. Oktober 2009)

sheer good schrieb:


> ich erkenne keine poserei,.


Was ist z.B. mit dem letzten Bild?



sheer good schrieb:


> es sei denn für dich, cortezsi, ist "zeigen was man kann" gleichbedeutend mit "posen".


Davon kannst Du ausgehen, daß "zeigen was man kann" garantiert was anderes als posen ist.



sheer good schrieb:


> und peinlich sind die fotos schon gar nicht.


Doch find ich schon etwas peinlich. Ich erkenne an den Fotos keinerlei Freude und Spass bei den Fahrern.


----------



## colnagoboris (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei all den geilen Bidern werd´ ich richtig neidisch. Denn mein LTD (Hardtail) ist dafür eine spur zu tja - eben ungefedert !

Drum werd ich mir über den Winter ein CUBE Fully Rahmen kaufen und all meine Parts auf den neuen Rahmen schrauben ums dann im Frühjahr richtig krachen zu lassen. 
Aber eigentlich habe ich genug Komponenten ohne dass ich mein heiss geliebtes LTD nicht schlachten  muss. Denn nach 12 Monaten habe ich fast alle orginalen Anbauteile durch leichte edle teile ersetzt, daher will ich dann leber auf den Fully auch wieder neue Parts anbauen. 
Hat nicht zufällig jemand ein AMS für günstiges Geld im Keller liegen ?
Oder einen anderen CUBE Fullyrahmen ?   

Wäre für faire Angebote dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Oktober 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Was ist z.B. mit dem letzten Bild?
> 
> 
> Davon kannst Du ausgehen, daß "zeigen was man kann" garantiert was anderes als posen ist.
> ...



Das letzte ist UNSER abschluss einer gelungenen tour,m am neckar entlang durch schöne heidelberg bei blauem himmmel und sonnenuntergang`! Besser gehts nicht. Und wenn man davor ne spitzen abfahrt hatte, dann is eh alles top! Wir hatten spaß, so wie immer, keine sorge. Mal abgessehen davon fahr ich ja auch schließlich rad, weils mir spaß macht?! da is auch egal ob race, bissl enduro, oder rennrad!
Mach du doch mal touren fotos. würde mich iunteressieren wie bei dir spaß aussieht, wenn das keiner is?!


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Oktober 2009)

colnagoboris schrieb:


> Bei all den geilen Bidern werd´ ich richtig neidisch. Denn mein LTD (Hardtail) ist dafür eine spur zu tja - eben ungefedert !
> 
> Drum werd ich mir über den Winter ein CUBE Fully Rahmen kaufen und all meine Parts auf den neuen Rahmen schrauben ums dann im Frühjahr richtig krachen zu lassen.
> Aber eigentlich habe ich genug Komponenten ohne dass ich mein heiss geliebtes LTD nicht schlachten  muss. Denn nach 12 Monaten habe ich fast alle orginalen Anbauteile durch leichte edle teile ersetzt, daher will ich dann leber auf den Fully auch wieder neue Parts anbauen.
> ...



Das was da fotografiert wurde waren schöne stellen, aber nicht die schwersten..Für die strecke ist sogar mein grünes Wunder undersized Ich mein da kommen normal nur die 180mm+ fraktion runter (auch wenn bei denen nen paar dabei sind, wos schade ums rad is! ich mein wenn man die mit 140, oder 160mm beqeuem abhängt!? naja..)
Ich träum auch von nem gröberen fully  Bist also nicht alleine


----------



## m.rr (4. Oktober 2009)

Heute an der Saalburg (Seiteneingang)





Im übrigen, ich finde die Bilder hier super  und die Diskussionen darüber doof 

Schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Oktober 2009)

@andy : ..lass dir deinen  schönen pics net vermiesen . der , der sich negativ drüber aeussert , soll erstmal selber welche zeigen !!!!!! greez , k.


----------



## FWck (4. Oktober 2009)

@m.rr: Black ist eben doch beautifull 

Zwar fotografisch nicht das hochwertigste Bild, aber 2 sehr schöne (auch gut zusammen passende ) Bikes 

Nur das Schutzblech am AMS noch ab, aber das scheint ja nicht deins zu sein, oder?


----------



## Organspänder (4. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @andy : ..lass dir deinen  schönen pics net vermiesen . der , der sich negativ drüber aeussert , soll erstmal selber welche zeigen !!!!!! greez , k.



genauso sehe ich das auch


und Fahrspaß versteht ja jeder auf seine weise
und damit es nicht Bilderlos bleibt . . .



schönen sonntag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

Heute in den Bergen 




Aufstieg zum Maschgenkamm

Die Abfahrtsbilder kommen später


----------



## Mastermike43 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle Biker:
Meinereins: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/478774
Habs mir Ende November 2007 zugelegt und seitdem ca. 3600km damit geradelt.
Für mich Persönlich ein sehr Zuverlässiges Bike.


----------



## Comp (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein LTD Comp 
Habe es seit Mittwoch  





Liebe Grüße Danny


----------



## Cheres (4. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, seh nichts.


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute in den Bergen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Ganz toll das sind bilder die ich liebe*


----------



## Neo_78 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo hier mal mein Neues Stereo The One.

Waren gestern im Wald mit 11 begeisterten MTB Fahrern des TSV Nittenau unterwegs. War richtig Geil!! 
Mein Bike wurde dabei gleich mal für ein Foto genommen. 

Nicht wundern es wollten nicht alle mit auf das Bild. 






Gruß Neo


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Oktober 2009)

*Gestern am Tegernsee, mei endlich mal wieder Tandem Fahren*
*Schade das Cube keine baut...*


----------



## Michaone (4. Oktober 2009)

sind die andern nebenher gelaufen oder wo sind die Räder?


----------



## Neo_78 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ne ne waren schon alle mit dem Rad unterwegs lol


----------



## onesmiley (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein paar Pics aus dem warmen und sonnigen Süden:













Ob das Schaf auch gerne ne Runde mit dem Würfel gedreht hätte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (4. Oktober 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> @m.rr: Black ist eben doch beautifull
> 
> Zwar fotografisch nicht das hochwertigste Bild, aber 2 sehr schöne (auch gut zusammen passende ) Bikes
> 
> Nur das Schutzblech am AMS noch ab, aber das scheint ja nicht deins zu sein, oder?


 
...ja, sind beides K18, meins is das Stereo.
Ich war nur als "externer Berater"  am Kauf des AMS beteiligt.
Fürs "Schutzblech" bin ich aber nicht verantwortlich.


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Oktober 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> sind die andern nebenher gelaufen oder wo sind die Räder?


 
*da sind die anderen*


----------



## Michaone (4. Oktober 2009)

onesmiley schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Pics aus dem warmen und sonnigen Süden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Malle?? will auch wieder


----------



## onesmiley (4. Oktober 2009)

@Micha: Jepp, richtig erkannt  Das ist Malle. Wir waren im Norden, Sierra Tramuntana - weit weg von Ballermann und Co. 
Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, kurze Flugzeit, günstiger Flug (inkl. Bike) und günstige Unterkunft. Vielleicht wieder im Frühjahr 

Greetz, Chris


----------



## Firnwulf (4. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Weil man bei ner >Tour (zumindest kenn ich das so) protektoren, helm und brille (vll. sogar handschuhe) vor der abfahrt anzieht?! und nich die ganze tour! da schwitzt dir ja den wolf! Aber ich denke sein zil wars uns sein outfit, passend zum rad zu zeigen  Gelungen! passt eigtl. fast alles.




Nicht ganz  

Das ist das Haus und der Garten meiner Oma, die "Basisstation", daran grenzt direkt das Wald- und Hügelgebiet, in dem ich danach für 4 Stunden über Trails geheizt bin. Und ab dem 1 Meter kann der Helm inkl. Brille aufgrund gut verwachsener Wege nicht ab.

Und was gibt es gegen schwitzen einzuwenden?


----------



## S1las (4. Oktober 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> Nicht ganz
> 
> Das ist das Haus und der Garten meiner Oma, die "Basisstation", daran grenzt direkt das Wald- und Hügelgebiet, in dem ich danach für 4 Stunden über Trails geheizt bin. Und ab dem 1 Meter kann der Helm inkl. Brille aufgrund gut verwachsener Wege nicht ab.
> 
> Und was gibt es gegen schwitzen einzuwenden?



Das ist die richtige Einstellung


----------



## Firnwulf (4. Oktober 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> outfit is net schlecht.. aber so vorm haus und mit der abgesenkten gabel sieht das irgendwie nach Tour aus... da hat ma doch kein fullface mit brille auf lol



lol


----------



## mac80 (4. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @andy : ..lass dir deinen  schönen pics net vermiesen . der , der sich negativ drüber aeussert , soll erstmal selber welche zeigen !!!!!! greez , k.


----------



## Firnwulf (4. Oktober 2009)

Waren heute auch am Königsstuhl. Mußte dann mit meinem Reaction die Abfahrt machen, da ich die vordere Bremsscheibe meines  Fritzz Freitag/Samstag Nacht auf der Vollmondfahrt geschrottet habe ...

Der Hügel wird mich aber in nächster Zeit noch öfter sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Oktober 2009)

Inwiefern geschrottet?
Hattest wenigstens Spaß aufm Stuhl?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

Noch eines aus der Abfahrt


----------



## Firnwulf (4. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Inwiefern geschrottet?
> Hattest wenigstens Spaß aufm Stuhl?




um 01:30, nach 6 Stunden Fahrt leicht müde und im Dunkel übersehen, dass sich der Weg, auf dem ich fahre in der Mitte teilt. Links horizontal weiter und rechts langsam abfallend. Bin genau an der Trennlinie gefahren und dann nach rechts weggerutscht. Somit kurz auf der Bremsscheibe gefahren und dann weiter abgerutscht. Viel zerstörter geht nicht mehr.

Hatte dann dummerweise auch nicht das passende Werkzeug mit und mußte tragend und mit der S-Bahn in voller Montur mit den Party People in der Innenstadt rumgurken ...



Naja, Spaß ... Adrenalin. Mit dem Fritzz hätte mir die Abfahrt mehr Spaß gemacht. Aber mit dem Reaction ist es eine Herausforderung.


----------



## deBecker (4. Oktober 2009)

......und so sieht mein bestes Stück aus.
PS: Bilder von meiner Frau sind in einem anderen Forum


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2009)

Aber doch hoffentlich nicht in so einem.


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Oktober 2009)

onesmiley schrieb:


> @Micha: Jepp, richtig erkannt  Das ist Malle. Wir waren im Norden, Sierra Tramuntana - weit weg von Ballermann und Co.
> Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, kurze Flugzeit, günstiger Flug (inkl. Bike) und günstige Unterkunft. Vielleicht wieder im Frühjahr
> 
> Greetz, Chris



Hi Chris,

wieviel hat das so über den Daumen für wie lange gekostet?
Wenn bitte möglich getrennt nach Flug, Unterkunft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

schön war es gestern 











Man sieht zwar nicht viel Cube, aber es ist auf dem Bild


----------



## deBecker (5. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Aber doch hoffentlich nicht in so einem.



Pfui, was du so alles liest.
PS.: hast du noch mehr solcher quellen


----------



## fuschnick (5. Oktober 2009)

@andi Top Bilder Nur das Lapierre Bike


PFUI !!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (5. Oktober 2009)

*@mzaskar*
Man sieht zwar wenig Cube, aber dafür ne superschöne Landschaft


----------



## EagleEye (5. Oktober 2009)

Letztes Wochenende ein kleines Rennen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende ein kleines Rennen
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/482434


 

Beerfelden ???


----------



## onesmiley (5. Oktober 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> wieviel hat das so über den Daumen für wie lange gekostet?
> Wenn bitte möglich getrennt nach Flug, Unterkunft?



Der Flug - und das war noch einer der teureren wg. des Abflugdatums am Wochenende - kam auf 160 Euro, inkl. 60 Euro für den Würfel, der auch mal fliegen wollte  
Die Finca (ausgelegt für 6 Personen) kostete für 2 Wochen insg. 1.000 Euro. Dazu noch 100 Euro für Verpflegung. 
Die tolle Landschaft, Berge, Meer und Sonnenuntergänge gabs für umme 

Greetz, Chris


----------



## EagleEye (5. Oktober 2009)

Jep


----------



## barbarissima (5. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *da sind die anderen*


Haben sie euch mit dem Tandem auch ins Bierzelt gelassen?  Oder hatte das Tandem den Zweck, dass ihr gar nicht erst in Versuchung geratet ins Bierzelt zu gehen???


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Oktober 2009)

onesmiley schrieb:


> Der Flug - und das war noch einer der teureren wg. des Abflugdatums am Wochenende - kam auf 160 Euro, inkl. 60 Euro für den Würfel, der auch mal fliegen wollte
> Die Finca (ausgelegt für 6 Personen) kostete für 2 Wochen insg. 1.000 Euro. Dazu noch 100 Euro für Verpflegung.
> Die tolle Landschaft, Berge, Meer und Sonnenuntergänge gabs für umme
> 
> Greetz, Chris



Ui, danke Chris, das ist wirklich günstig.
Kannst Du mir ein paar mehr Daten/Adressen usw. geben evtl. auch per PN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Oktober 2009)

*die Juicy bremst perfek! Super Druckpunkt*


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2009)

....das twilite endlich on tour . aber bei der 1. ausfahrt natürlich regen , regen , regen ...:-(((


----------



## ullertom (5. Oktober 2009)

auf dem Weg von Valepp Richtung Moni Alm am WE - mit meinem Cube Kumpel


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2009)

Kurz vor der Abfahrt in Dabo Frankreich




sehr geile Trails dort




und ab über die Bretter




ein Stück laufen musste wir dann auch




aber dann konnten wir wieder Gas geben




und da war das Ziel schon zu sehen....nur noch 1h Aufstieg


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

Ach da fahr ich doch immer vorbei  

Hmmm vielleicht sollte ich das nächste mal anhalten


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Oktober 2009)

*top bilder*


----------



## ullertom (5. Oktober 2009)

bei uns war es auch nicht ohne!!! der harmlose noch fahrbare Teil,


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Oktober 2009)

Von mir mal wieder was in super Handyqualli 

Eine Fährfahrt die ist lustig...Fährmann hol über *g*





Etwas weiter ist man im Wald *g* 





Und ich stelle fest es ist hier immernoch nicht bergig (62km, 89hm!!, dafür 40km davon direkt am Wasser lang *g*)

Gruß HK


----------



## Firnwulf (5. Oktober 2009)

woah, das tut beim Anschauen schon weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Oktober 2009)

Jeder wie ers brauchht


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Oktober 2009)

Ne ach passt schon 
(Aber mit der Konfiguration konnt man auch gut bei euch da fahren (Ecke KA-Bad Herrenalb-Bad Wildbad-Gaggenau und idas Kaff wo das Weintor da steht, von KA aus  )


----------



## barbarissima (5. Oktober 2009)

*@Dämom*
Saustarke Bilder


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Oktober 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Und ich stelle fest es ist hier immernoch nicht bergig (62km, 89hm!!, dafür 40km davon direkt am Wasser lang *g*)
> 
> Gruß HK



Nicht mal 100hm auf 62km? Wahnsinn - Mein Beileid, das wär nichts für mich. Wie willst Du denn mal auf > 1000hm kommen, da mußt Du Dir ja 2 Wochen frei nehmen.


----------



## fuschnick (6. Oktober 2009)

..


----------



## Icetiger212 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist zwar von letzter Woche aber was soll´s...
War ne Morgendliche Runde bei gefühlten 4°C auf dem Berg. 
Weg über´n Heuberg von Eschenlohe nach Ohlstadt




Und hier mal der rider and his bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Cortezsi: Nicht umsonst erinnert das Rad auch vonner Geo ehr an nen Rennrad...deswegen gibts bald eh noch nen Familienzuwachs = Crossrad


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. Oktober 2009)

hey,
ich bin jetz genau seit einem jahr (und 7 tagen) im forum angemeldet  das musst ich jetz irgendwo mitteilen  hier hab ich glaub ich am meisten reingeschrieben. 

also DANKE !!! für die gute unterhaltung !

forum ist schon irgendwie so ne art sucht, hab fast jeden tag hier reingeschaut ^^

als zuckerl ^^ noch ein bild:




mfg
bogl


----------



## blnbikes (6. Oktober 2009)

mein Ltd Pro.


----------



## blnbikes (6. Oktober 2009)

und mein Ltd. Race.

mein Stereo kommt noch, wenn ich die Bilder gemacht habe!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Und hier mal der rider and his bike!



Boah was trägst du im Winter


----------



## j.wayne (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin am Samstag fremdgegangen, Winterberg wollt ich meinem geliebten Würfel aber auch nicht antun.

















Bilder vom Würfel kommen auch bald wieder nachdem ich heute meine Juicy 7 wieder drangebastelt hab.


----------



## monkey10 (7. Oktober 2009)

Damit wieder mal ein Cube gezeigt wird 







Suchbild: Wer findet das außergewöhnliche Insekt...






...und wer kennt es?

LG


----------



## Dritt-Max (7. Oktober 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Suchbild: Wer findet das außergewöhnliche Insekt...
> 
> ...und wer kennt es?


 

iss ja man nur geil , 
kenne die Gottesanbeterin nur aus´m Terrarium meiner Kinder....


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Oktober 2009)

So eine saß mal auf meienm Kopf Da warn wir vor 2 jahren oder so, also mit 12 oder 13, mit der schule auf exkursion, und da gabs auch so eine


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Oktober 2009)

Wo findet man den die? Ist aber ein Zufall gewesen das die gerade dort saß oder hast du die mitgebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (7. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wo findet man den die? Ist aber ein Zufall gewesen das die gerade dort saß oder hast du die mitgebracht?





Klar, war natürlich ein Zufall, die Gottesanbeterin gehört ist ja recht selten und gehört zu den gefährdeten Arten. Sie genießt daher sogar besonderen Schutz. Da sie eher im (wärmeren) Mittelmeerraum zu finden ist und Wärme bevorzugt, habe ich in den niederösterreichischen Bergen gar nicht mit ihr gerechnet...

Aber die sonnte sich gerade auf diesen Baumstumpf einer Lichtung von der man eine tolle Aussicht hat. Sie war echt riesig (größer 10cm).. hat wohl grad ein Männchen verspeist


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Oktober 2009)

*...ich hab scho wieder blau gemacht 28° heute*













*Kaitl Sepp, ein muß*


----------



## Ryo (7. Oktober 2009)

Hat wer ne neue Bremse für mich?*liebguck*


----------



## EagleEye (7. Oktober 2009)

du kommst zu früh 
ich plane zwar meine One rauszuwerfen aber erst Ende des Jahres


----------



## Chucknorman (7. Oktober 2009)

Xt ?


----------



## Ryo (7. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem sich meine vordere the One selbstständig gemacht hat, bin ich eigentlich anderen Herstellern momentan mehr zugetan als Forumla. (schonmal während  der Fahrt n Bremshebel in der Hand gehabt?=> irgendwie blödes Gefühl)


----------



## acid-driver (7. Oktober 2009)

kauf dir endlich mal ne magura!


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Oktober 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> (schonmal während  der Fahrt n Bremshebel in der Hand gehabt?=> irgendwie blödes Gefühl)



kenn ich  von meiner k18, kanns aber immer wieder richten ^^


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Oktober 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Nachdem sich meine vordere the One selbstständig gemacht hat, bin ich eigentlich anderen Herstellern momentan mehr zugetan als Forumla. (schonmal während der Fahrt n Bremshebel in der Hand gehabt?=> irgendwie blödes Gefühl)


 
*das hatte ich schon mal bei der R1*
*Die schrauben waren gleich mit weg so das ich ein imbus durch stecken mußte um weiter fahren zu können. 1100hm abfahrt waren noch zu bewältigen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Oktober 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> kenn ich  von meiner k18, kanns aber immer wieder richten ^^



Ohja! ich hatte schonmal den hebel (Karbon) gebrochen in der hand. Super


----------



## onesmiley (7. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ohja! ich hatte schonmal den hebel (Karbon) gebrochen in der hand. Super



 Wieso fliegen euch die Bremsen bzw. Griffe um die Ohren? Welche Teile genau machen sich denn an welchen Stellen selbständig? Meine K18 hat nach 3000 km noch keine Schraube locker, Bremshebel halten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Oktober 2009)

Meine Hält auch nach über 8000  Aber als das passiert is, hat mir ein möchtegern fahrer auf nem trail nen stock gegen den lenker geschleudert. da hat das carbon wohl nen haariss oder was bekommen. und als ich dann nen paar tage später biken war, hatte ich ihn in der hand....


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube das die K18 vernietet ist, die R1 und one sind verschraubt am bremshebel. Da fehlt schon mal die schrauben sicherung. Zack war der hebel ab und dann schaut man nicht schlecht! Hab alles nach geklebt, jetzt hälts...bis jetzt. Kannte ich vorher auch nicht, bei magura gabs das nicht


----------



## onesmiley (7. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> ich glaube das die K18 vernietet ist, die R1 und one sind verschraubt am bremshebel. Da fehlt schon mal die schrauben sicherung. Zack war der hebel ab und dann schaut man nicht schlecht! Hab alles nach geklebt, jetzt hälts...bis jetzt. Kannte ich vorher auch nicht, bei magura gabs das nicht



Jepp, hab grade nochmal geschaut, die K18 ist vernietet. Da muß ich mir dann wenigstens keine Gedanken wg. sich lockernden Schrauben machen.

@Andi: Na das ist ja dann echt doof, dass dir wg. so 'ner Aktion der Bremshebel gebrochen ist. Hoffe, du bist trotzdem wieder sicher nach Hause gekommen


----------



## Themeankitty (7. Oktober 2009)

Ihr macht mir angst 
ich hab ne normale K18 (ohne Carbon) am reaction.
Hoffentlich passiert mir das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (7. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich mit meiner undichten Hayes ja noch gut bedient...


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ne! Formula is top! Hayes is naja., eher flop (selbst schon genug gefahren...) Ich mein bremshebelabwurf is ja nich alltag


----------



## acid-driver (7. Oktober 2009)

magura dranbauen, glücklich sein...


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Oktober 2009)

Auch geschmackssache! ich werde formula magura immer vorziehen.... Es sei denn magura erfindet die bremse neu und/oder formula kackt ab...


----------



## idworker (7. Oktober 2009)

nette Fotos, wäre gerne dabei gewesen....


----------



## Themeankitty (7. Oktober 2009)

Mein Onkel hat ne Hakes Trail an seinem AMS Comp die schleift und kratzt übelst.
Da is meine K18 harmlos.Ich meine manchmal schleift sie halt


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. Oktober 2009)

alles glump !!  die einzig wahre bremse is die avid elixir !!! 

naja hab ein bisschen übertrieben, dass ich meine bremse ganz in der hand hatte. bei mir ist die "vernietung" (???) (also die schraube mit dem knubbel) aus der verankerung rausgegangen, aber nich mehr rein (kann man erreichen wenn man den bremshebel fest nach vorne drückt, oder unglücklich fällt wie ich  )
ohne imbus geht des aber nich wieder rein 
seit dem is der imbus immer mit dabei, und ich kann das ding immer wieder richten


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Oktober 2009)

Doch geht. hatte kumpel vor ner woche bei nem leichten sturz auch. bissl gefummel.....aber geht
Un elixir...naja. Egal, jeder hat seinen eigenen geschmack


----------



## Deleted 153703 (7. Oktober 2009)

Nun isses Zeit für nen weiteren Würfel


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Boah was trägst du im Winter



hey ich bin Koch und hab das ganze Jahr wohlige 25-30° am Herd, da darf man bei 4° auf dem Bike mal frieren! 
Waren nur lange Radhosen und Armlinge, was wärmte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onesmiley (7. Oktober 2009)

Damit's nicht ganz bilderlos bleibt:

Zwei Würfelchen in trauter Zweisamkeit an der Tränke




Nach ner Probefahrt mit meinem Stereo wurde mein Bike-Kumpel auch vom Würfelfieber gepackt und hat sich ein AMS zugelegt.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> hey ich bin Koch und hab das ganze Jahr wohlige 25-30° am Herd, da darf man bei 4° auf dem Bike mal frieren!
> Waren nur lange Radhosen und Armlinge, was wärmte...



Na das ist ja mal eine Ausrede   

bei mir war es letztens eher deine Herdtemperatur 




Luberon 2009


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. Oktober 2009)

hätt den Tag auch gern im Freien mit bike genossen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

ich habe fertig:


----------



## HILLKILLER (8. Oktober 2009)

Ist schön geworden! 
Nur wie dir ja bekannt ->  CC-Kunst-Threat ... noch etwas meckern  Roten Spanner und roten KB-Schrauben weg und nen (anderen) schwarzen Flaschenhalter, dann Perfekt *g*


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2009)

naja... nur schwarz is doch faade...


----------



## EagleEye (8. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Firnwulf (8. Oktober 2009)

Fritzz und Fritzz-Transporter


----------



## S1las (8. Oktober 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> Fritzz und Fritzz-Transporter



auf zum Bikepark :>?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (8. Oktober 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> Fritzz und Fritzz-Transporter



geile Karre hatte selbst einen leider nicht lange. 4Gangschaltpower war das damals ;-)


----------



## Met87 (8. Oktober 2009)

Echt geiles Auto ... 


Auch ein netter Vergleich: Das Bike kostet sicherlich mehr als das Auto


Kommt auch nicht so oft vor!

Hoffe beide Fahrgefährten bleiben Dir noch lange erhalten!


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. Oktober 2009)

*auch nett...*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByXTDwTx1dM"]YouTube - Mountain Bike TandemMania - seatcam view[/ame]


----------



## Firnwulf (8. Oktober 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Echt geiles Auto ...
> 
> 
> Auch ein netter Vergleich: Das Bike kostet sicherlich mehr als das Auto
> ...




Das Auto kostet leider doch knapp das Doppelte, billige 1er Gölfe gibts nicht mehr oder sie sind Schrottlauben.


----------



## derAndre (8. Oktober 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> ...
> Auch ein netter Vergleich: Das Bike kostet sicherlich mehr als das Auto
> Kommt auch nicht so oft vor! ...



Ist bei meinem Golf und Cube das gleiche. Golf für zwei Mille und der Würfel entwas mehr... Und meins ist ein Golf III Variant!


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (8. Oktober 2009)

geiler golf und geiles bike...wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würde ich den golf nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maybrik (8. Oktober 2009)

Firnwulf schrieb:


> Fritzz und Fritzz-Transporter


 
Hi 

Hab das gleiche bike und die gleiche Nummerntafel
nur ein anderes Auto


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. Oktober 2009)

*...und es goss in strömen*


*

*


*

*


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...und es goss in strömen*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



und wo ist da ein cube?


----------



## Organspänder (9. Oktober 2009)

Vieleicht ein SUCHBILD


----------



## Piefke (9. Oktober 2009)

mit neuer Bremse


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. Oktober 2009)

wie is der coil-dämpfer so ?


----------



## Piefke (9. Oktober 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> wie is der coil-dämpfer so ?



um Welten besser als der Manitou Swinger Air.


----------



## KILLERSEPP (9. Oktober 2009)

leider Miese Quali...
Ans bike kommt noch ne XT kurbel und ne Reba Race (schwarz oder weiss)

Was siet eig besser aus findet ihr?


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag die meisten schwwarz-weißen geräte nicht so...also schwarze gabel.


----------



## onesmiley (9. Oktober 2009)

KILLERSEPP schrieb:


> leider Miese Quali...
> Ans bike kommt noch ne XT kurbel und ne Reba Race (schwarz oder weiss)
> 
> Was siet eig besser aus findet ihr?



Auf jeden Fall schwarz Weiß paßt hier leider gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Oktober 2009)

So drei Bilderchen von ehute. Leider hängt mein Cube nur so n der gegend rum, weil alle lager langsam soviel siel haben dass es nichmehr fahrbar is. Außerem hab ich meine gabel weg geschickt. aber dafür hab ich ersatz- Also sobald die lager da sind fahre ich, und mache mal bilder mit ersatzgabel. - ich glaub es wird richtig geil mit der...
Solang hab ich mir mal des Scott fertig gemacht Ich muss sagen, fährt sich, auch wenn ich lieer mein eigens rad hätte..
Hoffe ihr duldet die "nicht-cube" bilder..





Ich am anlieger..





Meein Foto - nicht ich





dito


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. Oktober 2009)

schöne perspektive beim ersten, (aber warum hochformat )

goggle und xc-helm is bei dir ja mal voll geil. bei mir sieht des end doof aus


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich glaub einfach, dass es dunkel genug ist, dass es gut aussieht
Warum hochformat? hm. Weil wir 10cm neben dem rad lagen um so nah an den anlieger zu kommen, und im querformat hätt nix draufgepasst


----------



## unocz (9. Oktober 2009)

kleines update von meinem würfel


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt, vor allem mit den kleinen Details (weiße Schaltröllchen, Tachosensor,...). Die vordere Bremsleitung wurde ja schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt  

Den hinteren Mantel würde ich noch wie am Vorderrad ausrichten.

Grüße NaitsirhC

Edit: Bild gibt es auch noch, darum gehts hier ja


----------



## FWck (9. Oktober 2009)

@ Andi: Sehr gute Bilder, vor allem das Erste  Und man sieht ja kaum dass es kein Cube ist, von daher gestattet 

@ unocz: Das Reaction sieht ja mal sehr genial aus, und die Austattung...  Weißt du das momentane Gewicht?


----------



## unocz (10. Oktober 2009)

10,5kg zeigt es auf meiner personenwaage an

so gerade vom wasgau marathon zurückgekommen


----------



## beuze1 (10. Oktober 2009)

*auch gerade zurückgekommen...*


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2009)

Das Cube steckt was weg 

Sprung:




Landung 




Perfekter Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2009)

Springst du öfter sachen? Ich mein das is ja gradmal nen 30-50cm absätzchen, und dafür is der hinterbau und die gabel ja schon ganz schön drinen! -  zumal das ja eher aufs hinterrad gehen und runterrollen is, als springen..


----------



## S.D. (11. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Springst du öfter sachen? Ich mein das is ja gradmal nen 30-50cm absätzchen, und dafür is der hinterbau und die gabel ja schon ganz schön drinen! -  zumal das ja eher aufs hinterrad gehen und runterrollen is, als springen..



Bedingt durch den schweren Rucksack wird ja das Material außerdem noch zusätzlich etwas mitbelastet.

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wer Touren usw. fährt, der stimmt so ab dass das mit rucksack passt. Also müsste der ja eigtl. einkalkuliert sein..


----------



## S.D. (11. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Naja, wer Touren usw. fährt, der stimmt so ab dass das mit rucksack passt. Also müsste der ja eigtl. einkalkuliert sein..



Mein Satz war eigentlich ironisch gemeint.

Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (11. Oktober 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> Mein Satz war eigentlich ironisch gemeint.
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich war grad als ich abgeschickt hatte am zweifeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich nicht, habe lieber Boden unter den Rädern 

Der Rucksack war in der Tat schwer


----------



## aux-racing (11. Oktober 2009)

ist das der jumbo schreiner von pro 7 ?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d5/Jumbo_Schreiner_(TWB_2008).jpg


----------



## Ryo (11. Oktober 2009)

Bremsenbedingt muss ich ja momentan ja aussetzen
ergo sucht man sich halt solang das passende Auto zum Black ´n´White Stereo  Fehlt nurnoch das schwarze Cube "C" an den Kotflügeln


----------



## rave86 (11. Oktober 2009)

es ist der Jumbo =) sieht man doch sofort


----------



## acid-driver (11. Oktober 2009)

warum denn son frauenporsche?


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2009)

...heut´im regen ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt noch n bisschen Wald, trails, steine, wurzeln, höhenmeter und nen HELM, und das rad fühlt sich wie zuhause


----------



## dragon07 (11. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> warum denn son frauenporsche?



Na wegen der Frauen


----------



## beuze1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch n bisschen Wald, trails, steine, wurzeln, höhenmeter und nen HELM, und das rad fühlt sich wie zuhause



*genau..*



.
.
.


.
.
.


----------



## malicom (11. Oktober 2009)

Wollte auch mal wieder mein Rad zeigen, da ich es nach dem Spiegelberg-Marathon geputzt habe:





Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. Oktober 2009)

Vom letzten Mittwoch Käswasser bei Kalchreuth:


----------



## Michaone (11. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Springst du öfter sachen? Ich mein das is ja gradmal nen 30-50cm absätzchen, und dafür is der hinterbau und die gabel ja schon ganz schön drinen! -  zumal das ja eher aufs hinterrad gehen und runterrollen is, als springen..




am Schatten siehst das es doch n Sprung is... 

Aber mal abgesehen davon das ich echt Respekt vor deinem Selbstbewusstsein hab, scheint dir ja echt egal zu sein was die Leut hier denken , solltest aber vielleicht doch drauf achten das die cube Rahmen nur bis 110kg zugelassen sind... da würd ich so Experimente lassen...

Wenn dich des alles net interessiert würd ich mich freuen weitere von solchen Bildern zu sehen


----------



## marco_m (11. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch n bisschen *Wald*, trails, steine, wurzeln, höhenmeter und nen HELM, und das rad fühlt sich wie zuhause



Bäume gibt's doch aber nur im Flachland und Bikes gehören in die Berge


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ausnahme genehmigt


----------



## NobbyNico (12. Oktober 2009)

Gerade frisch vom Händler geholt 









Wenn es doch nur nicht die ganze Zeit regnen würde...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt heisst er NobyNico und fährt FatAlberto 

Schickes Rad, aber lass den Kabelbinder nicht dort sondern wenn du ihn noch zum einstellen brauchst, schiebe ihn bein normalen fahren ganz nach oben


----------



## nullstein (12. Oktober 2009)

Lecker lecker.
So schön sah meins auch mal aus  Aber wat machten der Kabelbinder da am Tauchrohr??
Regnen? Is doch wurscht. Ist doch nur Wasser und ein wenig Erde


----------



## NobbyNico (12. Oktober 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Lecker lecker.
> Aber wat machten der Kabelbinder da am Tauchrohr??


 
Den hat mein Händler dort angebracht. Dient als Unterstützung beim Einstellen der Gabel. Ähnlich dem Gummiring am hinteren Dämpfer.
Der kommt natürlich noch weg, sobald ich mein Setup gefunden habe.


----------



## idworker (12. Oktober 2009)

und der Halter an der Gabel, wird doch nicht für'n Schutzblech sein? no go, weg damit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Oktober 2009)

Und ne 200er bremsscheibe, und noch nen aar muddy mary....aber dann Hey, sein Rad, sein Ding. Schönes rad  (Was nicht5 heißt das mir nen schutzblech ans rad kommt )

Mein Cube is noch stillgelegt - not in use  Warte seit mittwoch auf die Lager....Naja, solange hab ich mal wieder bissl Testradgeschwür..
(auch wenn kein cube; ihr seht daran wie gut ihr stereo fahrer es habt ) Ne, mal ohne scheiß, man kanns fahren (hoffe ihr erduldet das noch, bis ich meinen würfel wieder habe)





Vior der abfahrt, deshalb sattel unten





wid kaaaaallllttt!!





Lange hose! und das mitte oktober....


----------



## Cortezsi (12. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wid kaaaaallllttt!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lange Hose brauchen, aber keinen Helm - wirklich clever


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt; vor der abfahrt. somit liegen rucksack, helm, protektoren und anderer kram wie z.b. brille, regenjacke, ,etc. neben dran., tschuldigung. beim foto machen hab ich selten nen helm auf.
Hast du schonmal bilder beim fahren ohne helm gesehen? Ich glaube nicht


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. Oktober 2009)

könnte dich aber eine sternschuppe am kopf treffen   

ich hab gestern das lapierre spicy gefahren, die 30mm mehr-federweg kamen irgendwie nich so derbe vor, find das ams hat relativ gute reserven für die 125mm. klar die geile geometrie is der hammer und die optik auch !!! aber grundsätzlich isses nich sooooo derbe besser wie erwartet. wenn ich da beispielsweise das trek remedy anschau, da merkt man den unterschied zu dessen 160mm halt schon viel besser ... 
(remedy hab ich aber nur mal ganz kurz vorm laden gefahren, aber gleich wahnsinnig wohl gefühlt)


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Oktober 2009)

versuch mal nen liteville 901 Das ist derbe!


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß, aber ich weiß nich wo ich des herkriegen soll ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. Oktober 2009)

cubeforum? 
hört doch mal mit diesem gespamme auf...


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Oktober 2009)

Jap, das is das Problem. Eurobike standen viele rum.. da bin ichs gefahren. Und demnächst schwing ich mich mal aufn intense, dass dem freund eines freundes gehört. Ich liebäugle nämlich mit dem uzzi, genauso wie mit dem 901 

Sorry......................wir hörn auf


----------



## barbarissima (12. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> .....
> Sorry......................wir hörn auf


 
....und stellen uns statt dessen die Frage, warum Beuze und Marco m hier Bilder zeigen, an denen man sich gar nicht satt sehen kann, aber gemeinerweise nicht sagen, wo sie da gerade rumgekurvt sind


----------



## marco_m (12. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ....und stellen uns statt dessen die Frage, warum Beuze und Marco m hier Bilder zeigen, an denen man sich gar nicht satt sehen kann, aber gemeinerweise nicht sagen, wo sie da gerade rumgekurvt sind


 
Na na na gute Frau nur nicht voreilig werden 
Soooo geheiminsvoll gehe ich mit meinen Bildern dann auch wieder nicht um, wenn ich denn schon welche habe, kuckst du :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425502

Gruss Marco


----------



## kidx (12. Oktober 2009)

Heute an der Ostsee in der alten Heimat... zwar berglos aber trotzdem nett. 






Da wird der MountainKing zum BeachKing!


----------



## wolfman.as (12. Oktober 2009)

servus!
hab auch ein neues!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Na na na gute Frau nur nicht voreilig werden
> Soooo geheiminsvoll gehe ich mit meinen Bildern dann auch wieder nicht um, wenn ich denn schon welche habe, kuckst du :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425502
> ...


----------



## beuze1 (13. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ....und stellen uns statt dessen die Frage, warum Beuze und Marco m hier Bilder zeigen, an denen man sich gar nicht satt sehen kann, aber gemeinerweise nicht sagen, wo sie da gerade rumgekurvt sind



*OK..wenn Du mir sagst wo das Cube auf dem Bild ist..
sag ich wo,s war..*

suchbild


----------



## barbarissima (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Cube ist da bei dem dunklen Erdhaufen


----------



## revka (13. Oktober 2009)

das cube ist unter dem hintern des fotografen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. Oktober 2009)

was ist das für ein tümpel?

sieht mir irgendwie nach brombachtalsperre aus?


----------



## beuze1 (13. Oktober 2009)

*gute ansätze..aber alles falsch..
das Cube ist da unten..*




*sieht man doch..oder..*






> brombachtalsperre








*Nee, ne?*


----------



## acid-driver (13. Oktober 2009)

kam mir so vor. 

diese bucht sah genau so aus 

und da war auch nie wind 


ich komm aus dem segelsport, deswegen achte ich bei seen immer auf wind


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. Oktober 2009)

nette bilder bauzi, muss das cube irgendwie übersehen haben 

sorry wegen, KEIN FOTO! aber ich hab da mal ein problem und eine frage dazu 

was mir aber gerade beim Bike anschauen aufgefallen ist, wenn ich die Kurbel trete dann knackt das Ding wie wild. denke mal dass das Lager hinüber ist, nach 1200km und wenn ich auf den mittleren ritzen vorn und auf dem kleinsten Ritzel hinten fahre, springt die Kette oder rutscht durch oder was auch immer, auf jeden Fall knackt das derbe laut und die Kette springt ein Stückchen bei großer last, vor allem beim anfahren.....

ist das lager beim reaction hpa 2009 eingepresst oder geschraubt? ist das entfernen und neueinlegen schwerer wenn es gepresst ist ? ;O 

dabei war es doch erst bei der Inspektion und genau das habe ich bemängelt ;(

ist ein lagertausch für die Kurbel schwer? müsste mir ja nur mal das Werkzeug besorgen. und die springende kette? Kassette nachziehen? neue kette? oder schaltwerk verbogen? kapott?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Knacken in der Kurbel kommt vermutlich nicht von dem defektem Lager. Bei erst 1200 km ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Knacken im Tretlager deutet immer auf Dreck hin oder es ist nicht richtig angezogen. Du hast eine Shimano XT Kubel Hollowtech II, nehme ich an. Innenlager ist geschraubt. Um das zu kontrollieren brauchst du zwei Shimano Werkzeuge: TL-FC32 und TL-FC16. Siehe bei www.paul-lange.de. Zerlegen, reinigen, fetten und wieder zusammenschrauben. Drehmomente beachten!
Bei dem Durchrutschen der Kette tippe ich mal auf gelängten Zügen. So nach und nach längen sich die Schaltzüge. Die Schaltung muß dann bei der neuen XT am Schalthebel nachgestellt werden. Im Zweifelsfall sogar der Zug neu gespannt werden. 
Wenn du nicht gestürzt bist, oder das Bike mal nicht aufs Schaltauge gefallen ist, dann dürfte das schaltauge nicht verbogen sein. Prüfen kannst du das, indem du dich hinter dein Bike stellst. Das Schaltwerk muß genau senkrecht zum Rad nach unten stehen. Wenn nicht, dann ist das Schaltauge krumm. Ersatz gibt es bei deinem Cube-Händler. 
Ich vermute mal nicht, dass deine Kassette locker ist. Um das zu prüfen brauchst du eine Kettenpeitsche z.b. TL-SR21 und z.B. einen TL-LR10.

P.S.: Wenn deine Sattelstütze immer noch so montiert ist wie auf den Fotos, dann ist sie genau um 180 Grad falsch herum. Kröpfung sollte nach hinten und nicht nach vorne.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Oktober 2009)

Lager sind nicht hinüber, müssen nur gefettet werden. heißt kurbel ab, lager raus, und mit ordentlich fett wieder rein. Was die Kette angeht: Schaltung vernünftig einstellen, schauen ob die kette nen Grad hat, und dann sollte auch das wieder gehen. Kann eigtl. nicht sein das nach so wenigen kilometern der antrieb oder das tretlager tot is!!


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. Oktober 2009)

hui, danke danke, hört sich interessant an. ich werd das morgen abend mal überprüfen. *kussgeb*

edit: ne die klemme war nur für die wanne so 
edit2: ach du meinst die stütze selbst ;O stimmt. wird geändert.


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. Oktober 2009)

is des eig egal welches fett ? 

werd im winter mein bike auch mal komplett zerlegen uind auseinander bauen, dass es wieder wie neu läuft


----------



## j.wayne (13. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> .
> Wenn du nicht gestürzt bist, oder das Bike mal nicht aufs Schaltauge gefallen ist, dann dürfte das schaltauge nicht verbogen sein. Prüfen kannst du das, indem du dich hinter dein Bike stellst. Das Schaltwerk muß genau senkrecht zum Rad nach unten stehen. Wenn nicht, dann ist das Schaltauge krumm. Ersatz gibt es bei deinem Cube-Händler.


 
Ein krummes Schaltauge lässt scih auch wunderabr wieder ausrichten, die neuen von Cube sind auch nicht wirklich gerade. Von den schon montierten an den Neurädern mal nicht zu reden. Wenn wir ein Fahrrad montieren wird das Schaltauge als erstes ausgerichtet.

Vergiss bitte nicht die Kettenblätter nachzuziehn, die sorgen auch oft für ein Knacken ausm Antrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Oktober 2009)

O ja, das kenn ich nur zu gut. Egal was von Cube kommt; 70% is verbogen. Aber cube hat recht weich schaltaugen, also auch geradebiegbar. Aber wenn die kette nur in einem gang rutscht, wirds wohl eher nicht das schaltauge sien.

@ Bogl. Prinzip ja. es gibt fast von allen anbietern. fett. parktool, finishline, etc....Wirst schnell fündig. Auch irgendwelches montagefett, oder (das meiste) lagerfett aus der industrie taugen. Ich find z.b. das neon grüne (ich glaub es is shimano), was bei uns iner werkstatt  steht relativ gut für lager. nich zu zäh,. nich zu flüssig.


----------



## j.wayne (13. Oktober 2009)

Bei Spastilized und Winora isses nicht besser mit den Schaltaugen.

Ich find das Fett von Motorex oder Cyclus recht gut.


----------



## Cortezsi (14. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ... brauchst du zwei Shimano Werkzeuge: TL-FC32 und TL-FC16. Siehe bei www.paul-lange.de. Zerlegen, reinigen, fetten und wieder zusammenschrauben. Drehmomente beachten!



Statt dem TL-FC32 nimmst lieber den TL-FC33.
Der FC32 ruiniert Dir die Lagerschalen, der sitzt nicht gut/rutscht gern ab und Du kannst zudem nicht das richtige Drehmoment einhalten.
Der FC33 ist zwar teurer, aber er sitzt perfekt und Du kannst mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel arbeiten.


----------



## 8november2002 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wärmster Oktobertag seit Wetteraufzeichnung auf 2117 Meter über 20 Grad  im Moment aktuell -9,6 Grad


----------



## Hoto (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Zum knacken bevor du dir zuviel Mühe machst probiert mal die Pedale 

zu wechseln mit anderen die du evtl. noch hast.Ich hatte Shimano 

Pedale keine 200 Kilometer und sie haben geknackt ohne ende immer 

schlimmer.Mein Händler hat mehrmals die Lager raus und rein aber es 

waren am ende wirklich die Shimano Pedalen.

Gruß Hoto


----------



## zaphodb520 (14. Oktober 2009)

Sattelstütze knackt auch gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2009)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Wärmster Oktobertag seit Wetteraufzeichnung auf 2117 Meter über 20 Grad  im Moment aktuell -9,6 Grad


 
Und ich wollte am WE noch mal ins Allgäu zum Hömis sammeln


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Oktober 2009)

Mach dir ein schönes Feuerchen und trink mal ein Glas Wein.


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Oktober 2009)

*der schnee geht jetzt nie mehr weg 

*


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Oktober 2009)

kommt zwar etwas überstürzt, dafür kann man jetzt dann endlich wieder richtig powder freeriden !!!! skifahrn über alles


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mh, also ich hab gottseidank nur scheiß wetter, aber kein schnee!! Skifahrn is hier eh nich so, dazu muss man schon wegfahren, von daher bleib ich doch ersma beim biken 

Fortschritte gibt es am Cube zu sehen:
36er Ersatzgabel is drin, dazu das leih laufrad und die 180er scheibe.





Macht sich richtig gut dadrin!





Demontiert is das meiste. Leider hat mir die zeit zwischen Schulaus und Biken gefehlt, deshalb sind die neuen Lager noch nicht drin.





Kleiner Teil des Bausatzes
So und jetzt noch n bisschen action von heute; leider ohne cUBE; sondern nochmal mit der scott mühle...


----------



## acid-driver (14. Oktober 2009)

das schöne rotwild-shirt


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Oktober 2009)

Das Rotwildshirt ist viel zu schade dazu.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Oktober 2009)

Jungs., das is schon so alt wies heidelberger schloss  Keine sorge...es hat lang genig gelebt


----------



## idworker (14. Oktober 2009)

so so, so alt wie's Schloß...und wann ist das stereo wieder einsatzbereit?


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Oktober 2009)

Sobald ich die lager drin hab Hoffe es klappt morgen zeitlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (14. Oktober 2009)

> Jungs., das is schon so alt wies heidelberger schloss



*oder so alt wie die zwei..*.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Oktober 2009)

Du meinst jetzt den Baum und den Berg dahinter?!


----------



## beuze1 (14. Oktober 2009)

> Du meinst jetzt den Baum und den Berg dahinter?!



*Du junger Lümmel...
Unverschämtheit,
klar..sonst ist ja nix altes in der Nähe..


*


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Oktober 2009)




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Oktober 2009)

...wird herbst ---und auch in hessen grätzig kalt ... aber schön wars heut´trotzdem !! greez , kati


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte schon sagen, sooooo alt ist das Bike doch gar nicht


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Du junger Lümmel...*
> *Unverschämtheit,*
> *klar..sonst ist ja nix altes in der Nähe..*
> *
> ...


 
*Ich seh noch was/wen*


----------



## pinocchi0 (14. Oktober 2009)

so, muss nochmal was einwerfen, ich habe mich auf die suche nach dem knacken gemacht, es ist kein stützknacken oder knarzen sondern ein richtiges kugellagerkaputt knacken, und es kommt aus der hinterradnabe, egal ob ich das rad vorwärts oder rückwärts schiebe, knackt es. schon schade dass das lager jetzt schon hinüber ist.


----------



## j.wayne (14. Oktober 2009)

Hast du die XT Naben drin??
Wenn ja ham se ja recht lang gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (14. Oktober 2009)

sind sunringle laufräder mit sunringle naben. mhh mhh mhh, bekommt man die da so einfach raus oder benöte ich da wieder spezialwerkzeug.

ich kann doch die lager tauschen und brauche keine komplett neue nabe oder ? ;O *angsthab*


----------



## j.wayne (14. Oktober 2009)

Die Sun Ringle hab ich noch net zerlegt, aber die Kasette muss wohl runter.
Ich selber spar jetzt auf andere Laufräder mit Industrielagern.


----------



## idworker (15. Oktober 2009)

steig um auf dt swiss 240s Naben und du hast dein lebtag Ruhe.


----------



## bayealpd (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein Cube bei einer seiner letzten Ausfahrt.





Zu Verkaufen
Cube AMS Pro Rahmen 18" 
Fox Float rp23 Dämpfer
Rock Shox SID Race 100mm Gabel
Ritchey WCS Carbon Vorbau 110mm
Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze 31,6mm

Preise sind verhandlungssache


----------



## beuze1 (15. Oktober 2009)

*barbarissima*


barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich seh noch was/wen*



*mzaskar*


> Ich wollte schon sagen, sooooo alt ist das Bike doch gar nicht



*Andi 3001*


> Du meinst jetzt den Baum und den Berg dahinter?




*Ihr seid mir alle zu jung..
ich fahr Heim..*


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Ist meine Frau auf ihren CUBE...finde das Foto als Schnappschuss zufällig gut geworden





Gruß

Everstyle​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onesmiley (15. Oktober 2009)

Das ist echt ein toller Schnappschuss geworden. Gefällt mir


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. Oktober 2009)

*...wat jetzt

*


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2009)

Da bist du sogar mit Spikes aufgeschmissen 
Mein Beileid


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da bist du sogar mit Spikes aufgeschmissen
> Mein Beileid


Ach Quatsch, gerade bei Neuschnee kann man mit normalen Reifen super fahren. Erst wenn die bösen Wanderer den Schnee platt getreten haben, dann braucht man Spikes...


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2009)

Kommt halt drauf an wie hoch er liegt und was für eine Qualität er hat.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2009)

Übrigens hier mal ein Bild vom letzten Jahr, da war der Schnee so pampig das mein Cube so stehen geblieben ist.nach 2 Stunden fahrt war ich so platt als währe ich 6 gefahren.


----------



## nen (15. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...wat jetzt
> 
> *


mein cube wollte gestern nicht mit auf die hausstrecke...


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei, sieht aber richtig geil aus.


----------



## Ryo (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub bei solchen Verhältnissen würd ich mich mit Stretchseil an meinem Stereo festmachen, nachher mach ich nen Abflug und finds in der weißen Pracht nichtmehr


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. Oktober 2009)

*ein schwarzes ist da ganz hilfreich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2009)

So was währe ja mal interessant.


----------



## Ryo (15. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *ein schwarzes ist da ganz hilfreich*


Tauschen wir?


----------



## j.wayne (15. Oktober 2009)

Das is doch alles fahrbar


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ist meine Frau auf ihren CUBE...finde das Foto als Schnappschuss zufällig gut geworden​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Frankfurt  und das Gerippte im Hintergrund erinnert mich an das was mir im Süden fehlt


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei, sieht aber richtig geil aus.


 
Da würde ich dann aber definitiv auf Schneeschuh und Snowboard wechseln


----------



## fuschnick (15. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...wat jetzt
> 
> *


da macht das Blau machen auch keinen Spass mehr


----------



## j.wayne (15. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frankfurt  und das Gerippte im Hintergrund erinnert mich an das was mir im Süden fehlt


 
Stimmt, Äppler geht immer


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frankfurt  und das Gerippte im Hintergrund erinnert mich an das was mir im Süden fehlt





j.wayne schrieb:


> Stimmt, Äppler geht immer



Puhhh...und ich dachte schon IGM


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, gerade bei Neuschnee kann man mit normalen Reifen super fahren. Erst wenn die bösen Wanderer den Schnee platt getreten haben, dann braucht man Spikes...


 
Das will ich sehen, wie du durch den Schnee super fährst  Wenn der so nass ist, wie er aussieht, dann wünsche ich dir viel Vergnügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> So was währe ja mal interessant.


 
Das finde ich wirklich interessant  Habe mal angefragt, was ein Ktrak Kit kostet. Der Pre-Season Price liegt bei 529$ Dafür gibt es auch noch eine Tasche für Vorder- und Hinterteil dazu  Hab´s gleich auf meinen Weihnachtswunschzettel geschrieben


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie? Du kannst dir das ganze geraffel einfach so an den hinterbau und an die gabel basteln?! Kuuuuuhl!


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. Oktober 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> da macht das Blau machen auch keinen Spass mehr


 
*dann gehe ich eben mit den ski los, obwohl ich noch radl will*
*Ich hole mir auch so ein kit, dann jage ich skifahrer*


----------



## EagleEye (15. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen, wie du durch den Schnee super fährst  Wenn der so nass ist, wie er aussieht, dann wünsche ich dir viel Vergnügen



Mit genug Willen geht alles, im Frühjahr hab ich auch bei 30cm Schnee Radtouren gemacht. Es war zwar etwas anstrengend aber es ging gut


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wie? Du kannst dir das ganze geraffel einfach so an den hinterbau und an die gabel basteln?! Kuuuuuhl!


 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP4VwaD7rd4"]YouTube - Ktrak[/ame]


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2009)

Also zum Downhill ist das bestimmt lustig aber Uphill ist bestimmt verdammt schwer.Da wir bei uns keine Lifte haben bleibe ich lieber auf Rädern, macht ja auch spaß.
hier noch ein kleiner Spot vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## datoni (15. Oktober 2009)

was willst du uns damit zeigen


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Ich hole mir auch so ein kit, dann jage ich skifahrer*



mich kriegst du nie 

also auf der piste is das ding bestimmt mal ganz nett, kaufen würd ichs nicht ! fürn testtag vlt ganz nett

aber da wo ich fahr hat das ding eh keine chance, des würd versinken, , ausserdem kann ich mit dem bike noch keinen 360, backflip o.Ä. und die geschwindigkeit reizt mich da auch nicht soooo. einzige sache die interessant wär, wär wie sich ne buckelpiste fahren lässt, weil des eig ja lauter anlieger hintereinander sind, obwohl ich glaub dass mir des mehr fun macht da mit ski runterzurattern
mit lift is bestimmt auch  so ne sache, aber gut, diese themen verschieb ich jetzt in die ski foren ...

winterlicher gruß
bogl


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja, vorallem kannst das zeugs ja au nem trail oder dh. track eh nich benutzen. da solls ja auch sachen unter dem schnee geben, die dem geraffel nich so gut tun würden?!


----------



## idworker (15. Oktober 2009)

wie weit is dein stereo?


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (15. Oktober 2009)

WARUM?
könnt ihr alle mit euren cubs solche sachen droppen und in Bikepark gehn und ich spring bei uns nur lw kleine Drops und heitz schnelle flowige trails und mir bricht mein fritzz 2 mal unterm arsch weg???
GUUUT ich hab nun beim 2 mal den 2009er rahemn bekommen aber trozdem

ich hab mich jetz dazu entscheiden den Fritzzrahmen zu verkaufen und nen Turner Rfx zu holen allerdings...erst im kommenden Jahr


MfG Falko


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Oktober 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> wie weit is dein stereo?



nich in den laden gekommen heute. Aber naja, fahren kann ich vor dem Wochenende eh nicht, von daher machts nich viel aus...
Mein Bock scheint dich ja brennend zu interessieren?!

@ FRITZZ: *******! Mehr kann man dazu nich sagen. Ich glaub nach sonem Gezuchtel hät ich auch die lust am bike verloren! Beileid.


----------



## idworker (15. Oktober 2009)

ne wieso? will nur nicht, dass du dich an das scott gwöhnst


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Oktober 2009)

Oder womöglich das scott an mich?!
Vll. wechsel ich mal den aushilfsbock und nehm nen Rocky Naja. irgendwann wirds doch hoffentlich wieder bilder von mir geben - mit cube!


----------



## revka (15. Oktober 2009)

zum thema bike und winter hab ich auch eins ... 









ok, ok, ist vom märz 

-----------

vor 3 wochen sah es da so aus 








grüße rev


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. Oktober 2009)

^^ Uff, ich dachte schon das wär von heute.... Es hat zwar schon ein bisschen Schnee auf den Bergen, aber das hat mich gerade ein wenig geschockt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (15. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


>



das war aber nicht hier in der Region oder? Denn als das letzte Mal soviel Schnee hier im Hochwald lag, bin ich noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt...

hoffentlich schneits dieses Jahr wenigsten ein bisschen hier.


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. Oktober 2009)

der gute winter ist hier im werdenfelser land  eingezogen. Ich biete 8 cm neuschnee. Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (16. Oktober 2009)

Ca. 30cm insgesamt heute auf der Neureuth (Tegernsee), aber nur in der Wiese, den Weg hoch könnte man eigentlich noch fahren....


----------



## xerto (16. Oktober 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> das war aber nicht hier in der Region oder? Denn als das letzte Mal soviel Schnee hier im Hochwald lag, bin ich noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt...



..ähäh  und was machst Du jetzt an Weihnachten? 

Bei dem Wetter


Das mit der Trommel ist doch ne Alternative


----------



## fissenid (16. Oktober 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> das war aber nicht hier in der Region oder? Denn als das letzte Mal soviel Schnee hier im Hochwald lag, bin ich noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt...
> 
> hoffentlich schneits dieses Jahr wenigsten ein bisschen hier.



Da war in 2008/09......


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> Da war in 2008/09......


 
Ach, älter ist regenrohr noch gar nicht  Dann tut der immer nur so erwachsen


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Oktober 2009)

> AW: Zeigt her eure Cubes
> Zitat:
> Zitat von regenrohr Beitrag anzeigen
> das war aber nicht hier in der Region oder? Denn als das letzte Mal soviel Schnee hier im Hochwald lag, bin ich noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt...
> ...



das ist richtig, regenrohr hat vielleicht die Alzheimer. 
Und das schon so Jung.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2009)

Das WE vom 23 - 25 bin ich im Saarland  kleine gemütliche Tour?


----------



## xerto (16. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das WE vom 23 - 25 bin ich im Saarland  kleine gemütliche Tour?



Wollt Ihr zusammen mit der Trommel um den Christbaum rennen?

Kann ja auch Spass machen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2009)

oh ich hab keine


----------



## j.wayne (16. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht gibts ja im Saarland nen Trommelverleih


----------



## idworker (16. Oktober 2009)

dann noch zwei Baströckchen und das Duo wäre pefekt....


----------



## FWck (16. Oktober 2009)

...und natürlich gibt's die Fotos und Videos anschließend hier, oder?


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. Oktober 2009)

*logisch, wir wollen alle was davon haben*


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das WE vom 23 - 25 bin ich im Saarland  kleine gemütliche Tour?



Von mir aus gerne, wie währe es am 25. da Guide ich die Nachfahrt der CTF Völklingen mit, wird die 40er Runde im gemütlichem Tempo.
Treffpunkt währe in Püttlingen am Jungenwald beim Sportplatz um 09.45h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *logisch, wir wollen alle was davon haben*



ich mach euch natürlich die Freude.


----------



## beuze1 (16. Oktober 2009)

*denn ganzen Tag noch keine Bilder , geht raus und fahrt, macht Bilder
und hört auf vom Winter zu labern...
kommt mir so vor als ob,s manche nicht mehr erwarten können mit der weißen Pracht..
dann hat man /frau ja auch wieder eine Ausrede mehr nicht zu fahren und hinterm Ofen sitzen zu bleiben..*



*Feierabend..auf zum Hausberg




7km 606 hm und man ist oben..








dann die Belohnung..Secret Trails bis Bregenz












Bregenz..noch 400 hm runter..





















vom Felsentor..zum Stadttor ist dann nicht mehr weit..








dann gemütlich am See zurück..








Ross und Reiter zufrieden mit dem Tag..




*
.
.


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Oktober 2009)

Da hast du mal wieder schöne Bilder gemacht
heute ist auch meine neue Cam gekommen, jetzt kann ich endlich auch wieder Bilder machen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Oktober 2009)

Top Beuze
Bei mir is nich viel mit fahren. Nach zwei stunden rumtüfteln (lager saßen dadrin wie blöd,zu dritt in der werkstatt an dem ding rumgemacht) waren die lager drausen und ich durfte feststellen, dass diese cube....., naja was auch immer, das falsche lagerset geschickt haben Also manchmal


----------



## beuze1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dass diese cube....., naja was auch immer, das falsche  geschickt haben Also manchmal



*au ja..
kenn ich auch zur genüge..*

*der bleibt nicht liegen..*


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2009)

Mensch beuze, schön dass du hier mit gutem Beispiel voran gehst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Endlich mal wieder Bilder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber was ist denn da im Allgäu los? Weder Regen noch Schnee, wo es hier gießt wie aus Eimern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hast bestimmt wieder heimlich ein paar heiße Schönwettertänze aufgeführt


----------



## cmg20 (17. Oktober 2009)

Der Schnee hat uns bislang verschont, aber Regen gibts hier mittlerweile auch. Bist also nicht ganz alleine, Bärbel 

Achja, @ Beuze:
Wo bist du denn da abgefahren??? Wärst du so nett und würdest es mir/uns verraten?


----------



## beuze1 (17. Oktober 2009)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Achja, @ Beuze:
> Wo bist du denn da abgefahren??? Wärst du so nett und würdest es mir/uns verraten?



*nein *(das ist ein sehr sensibles Bike-Revier)
*aber für Dich würd ich ne geführte Geburtstags-Tour machen..*


----------



## idworker (17. Oktober 2009)

*mensch beuze, wir wollten doch mal ein cube treffen am pfänder machen und du fährst alleine hoch. aber top pics, echt toll. bei der nächsten tour nimmst du uns fei mit, gell.*


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2009)

Hoi Beuze die Trails musst du mir mal zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (17. Oktober 2009)

*wir treffen uns dann alle bei cmg20..
und nach Kaffee&Kuchen können wir den Pfänder machen..
*
.
.
*muß eh noch zurück den Foto hohlen..*


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2009)

lieber vor Kaffee und kuchen sonst ist mein Rucksack noch schwerer


----------



## beuze1 (17. Oktober 2009)

> lieber vor Kaffee und kuchen sonst ist mein Rucksack noch schwerer



*da mach ich mir bei Dir keine Sorgen, nachdem ich neulich Deine Flug(sprung)bilder gesehen hab...
spontan musste ich gleich an den König der Lüfte denken..

der Albatros..*


----------



## NobbyNico (17. Oktober 2009)

Das ist aber ein Pelikan! 


So sieht ein Albatross aus


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2009)

Da hat Beuze in der Schule nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## Tintera (17. Oktober 2009)

Albatrosse sind sehr gute und ausdauernde Flieger...allerdings hapert es es bei ihnen etwas mit Start und Landung....


----------



## beuze1 (17. Oktober 2009)

*wenn Ihr meinen Humor nicht versteht...
schade eigentlich*

nächstes mal schreib ich,s Euch dazu..

*Achtung Satire *

*zb..
ich weiß wie ein Albatros aussieht..*
*Achtung Satire *
*nämlich so !!*
.
.


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2009)

Ah da zeigt uns einer seine Krallen.


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *.....*
> .
> .


 
Auf dem Bild guckst du aber schon arg böse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (17. Oktober 2009)

...man merkt, das viele Forumsteilnehmer derzeit nicht auf dem Bike sitzen...


----------



## cmg20 (17. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *nein *(das ist ein sehr sensibles Bike-Revier)
> *aber für Dich würd ich ne geführte Geburtstags-Tour machen..*
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=pfnderlswm.jpg


 
Och, das ist aber nett . Leider ist ja aber das Wetter morgen wohl mehr als nur bescheiden . Ich red seit bestimmt 2 Jahren davon dass ich mir Regensachen kaufen muss - ich habs bis heute nicht hinbekommen . 

Aber sag mal, woher weißt denn du schon wieder dass ich morgen schon wieder ein Jahr älter werd? Steht das irgendwo und ich habs noch nicht entdeckt oder bist du neuerdings Hellseher  ??

LG


----------



## Berni_95 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hier die Bilder von unseren Bikes nach einer relativen aber doch guten Tour.
Ganz schön kalt schon muss ich sagen. War trotz allem eine sehr schöne und Trailreiche tour. Mit 25 km und 800 hm.

Gruß Berni_95 und Neo_78


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Wetter  Ihr seid genauso , auf ne gute art, schön bekloppt wie ich


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2009)

*Hier mal ein Bild aus der Zeit, als man noch bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und lauen Temperaturen Hömis sammeln konnte *


----------



## beuze1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Berni_95 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier die Bilder von unseren Bikes nach einer relativen aber doch guten Tour.



*was bitte ist eine** " relativen aber doch guten Tour " *




> Dämon
> Ah da zeigt uns einer seine Krallen.



*glauben Sie ja nicht wenn Sie vor sich haben *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berni_95 (17. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *was bitte ist eine** " relativen aber doch guten Tour " *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ralativ nass, kalt aber geil !!!!!!


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. Oktober 2009)

*hier auch mal ein sommer bild*
*Dauerregen gerade*


----------



## Darth.Vader (18. Oktober 2009)

Wie, schlechtes Wetter?? 
Bilder von heute 









Aber arsch-kalt war´s


----------



## weltraumpapst (18. Oktober 2009)

meine cube winterhure


----------



## beuze1 (18. Oktober 2009)

ein bisschen mehr Respekt vor Huren..


----------



## zippolino (18. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *hier auch mal ein sommer bild*
> *Dauerregen gerade*


hat der mann rechts einen sonnenbrand oder sieht das nur so aus


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. Oktober 2009)

*schnee satt*


----------



## onesmiley (19. Oktober 2009)

Wow, stilgerecht mit Cube-Ski


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2009)

aktuelles Bild?? von wo


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. Oktober 2009)

*Berchtesgadener Alpen "Roßfeld"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *schnee satt*



*Pfui Teufel! *
*da bin ich aber froh das Der See das Zeug noch abhält, und mir Heute wieder einen wunderschönen Tag unter blauem Himmel bei + 8c bescherte..
*


*alles noch so schön grün hier..*
















*Herrlich die Abend-Sonne*..


----------



## unocz (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Oktober 2009)

*heute mal eine rentner tour ums bayrische meer*
*ohne schnee bei sonnenschein*


----------



## barbarissima (20. Oktober 2009)

Weiß gar nicht, was ich davon halten soll, dass sich manche Herrschaften aus dem benachbarten Bayern hier scheinbar permanent vergnügen, während andere den ganzen Tag schuften müssen


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. Oktober 2009)

is der schne schon wieder weg ??? kann man am wochenende ne schöne (gipfel) herbsttour in den chiemgauern starten ??


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube der Schnee geht nicht mehr ganz weg, zumindest auf den Gipfeln.


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Oktober 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> is der schne schon wieder weg ??? kann man am wochenende ne schöne (gipfel) herbsttour in den chiemgauern starten ??


 
*die Gipfel sind weiß Aber bis zum WE ist noch lang*


----------



## freeride_bogl (20. Oktober 2009)

ja bisschen schnee am gipfel is ja nich weiter schlimm is eig ziemlich geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## revka (20. Oktober 2009)

wir waren heute auf verwandschaftsbesuch ... 







was ein wetter


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Oktober 2009)

*mei so viele cubs

*


----------



## revka (20. Oktober 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei so viele cubs
> 
> *




jo, jede menge cubes. gibt halt auch viele weil schon ewig. 
gab´s ja schon im alten Ägypten 







und jetzt ab in die sauna 

cu rev


----------



## Duke_01 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wohl dem , der heute nicht Arbeiten musste!!!!


----------



## beuze1 (20. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, was ich davon halten soll, dass sich manche Herrschaften aus dem benachbarten Bayern hier scheinbar permanent vergnügen, während andere den ganzen Tag schuften müssen




*ich halt für Oberschwaben dagegen so gut es geht..
am Horizont kann man die verschneiten Alpen erahnen




die Damen waren beeindruckt.... vom Cube..




was für ein Wetter +11c..schade das die Cam die Alpen im Hintergrund nicht zeigt




Freibad RV..ich sah Leute schwimmen !!




ein Cappo muß schon sein




noch kurz durch geschruppt..


*

morgen soll,s nochmal gutes Wetter geben..


----------



## idworker (20. Oktober 2009)

perfekto, geniale pic's beuze. Und wann gehst du mal arbeiten.....
Da wird man echt neidisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (20. Oktober 2009)

Heute bin ich auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen und Bilder gibt es auch aber hier in mein Album bekomme ich z.Z. keine hoch geladen, k.A. warum


----------



## beuze1 (20. Oktober 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> *Und wann gehst du mal arbeiten.....*



*bei schlechtem Wetter.. 




also morgen eher nicht.. 
bring Dir aber Bilder mit.. *


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2009)

..top wetter - und ich musste zig andere dinge tun und hatte keine zeit zum fahren - grumppfff .... :-(


----------



## wolfman.as (20. Oktober 2009)

herzeig.....


----------



## unocz (21. Oktober 2009)

wolfman.as schrieb:


> herzeig.....





schönes ding!


----------



## Icetiger212 (21. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, was ich davon halten soll, dass sich manche Herrschaften aus dem benachbarten Bayern hier scheinbar permanent vergnügen, während andere den ganzen Tag schuften müssen


War gestern auch unterwegs,aber vorher arbeiten. Ne kleine Trainingsrunde mit 43 km und -2 C Temperatur. Aber dafür mit sensetionellem blick auf die schön verschneiten Alpen.
 Bei uns in GAP ist es nähhmlich A****kalt.


----------



## Cortezsi (21. Oktober 2009)

@beuze: Super Bilder, aber arbeiten mußt Du wohl gar nix, oder?
Bist wohl ein Privatier?


----------



## sheer good (21. Oktober 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> @beuze: Super Bilder, aber arbeiten mußt Du wohl gar nix, oder?
> Bist wohl ein Privatier?



naja, seine touren sehen schon nach ordentlich (bein)arbeit aus und meines wissens ist er privatfahrer ja!
womit er sein geld verdient und wieviel zeit er dafür investieren muss, gehört find ich nicht hier im forum diskutiert


----------



## Cortezsi (21. Oktober 2009)

sheer good schrieb:


> naja, seine touren sehen schon nach ordentlich (bein)arbeit aus und meines wissens ist er privatfahrer ja!
> womit er sein geld verdient und wieviel zeit er dafür investieren muss, gehört find ich nicht hier im forum diskutiert



Hast recht.


----------



## Cube-bike (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo leute 
bin neu hier und ich fahre auch ein Cube Dirtbike.
Da ich keine zeit mehr zu fahren hab möchte ich es gerne Verkaufen.
Bilder schicke ich auf nachfrage winfach anschreiben bei nachfrage.
Es hat 600 euro gekostet und ich werde es für ca. 200 euro verkaufen VB.
Mfg Cube-dirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2009)

Bin heute auch wieder auf Tour gewesen, bei dem Wetter
Heute mal über die Höhenwege, ein paar Trails gab es dann auch noch.


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Oktober 2009)

*heute bei der Mittagspause*
*Hier ist das Stereo zuhause*
*im hintergrund König Watzmann*


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Oktober 2009)

schön am königsee! da gehört ein stereo hin!


Bin auch gefahren. Heute, Montag, Sonntag, Freitag, usw.... Aber so Bilder ohne Cube will ich hier nicht mehr so reinstellen Man man man, wenn der typp mit dem wir telefoniert haben es nicht auf die reihe bringt, trotz inventur die doofen lager zu schiken fahr ich persöhnlich mim bike hion und tret ihm in die ei.....


----------



## Neo_78 (21. Oktober 2009)

Respekt!! Schöne Bilder wenn ich doch auch nur Zeit hätte das Wetter zu genießen!
Wahrscheinlich schifft es am Wochenende wieder. Nehme auch mal die Cam mit auf die Tour.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2009)

@Ostwandlager, sag mal hast du nicht die Finger kalt bei den Temaraturen 
Also ich fahre im Sommer schon nicht ohne wegen dem Schutz aber im Winter geht das gar nicht ohne.


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Oktober 2009)

*bin mit lange hanschuhe gefahren, aber die kamera kann man damit nicht bedienen*


----------



## ThomasAC (21. Oktober 2009)

Schön, wo kann ich denn so einen Weg finden?



Dämon schrieb:


> Bin heute auch wieder auf Tour gewesen, bei dem Wetter
> Heute mal über die Höhenwege, ein paar Trails gab es dann auch noch.


----------



## beuze1 (21. Oktober 2009)

*18c **in Oberschwaben...
nix wie raus..*

*erst mal bisschen Höhe gewinnen..




dann immer richtung Wangen..




die Alpen unterm weißblauem Himmel..




da könnt man was draus machen, und Trails direkt hinterm Haus..




Rapunzel war heute leider nicht da, oder hatte nasse Haare..




ein Trail auf die Autobahn..




und dann ins grüne Argental..*




*Carpe diem!*


in Vordergrund mein Fotostativ..


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub auf Weihnachten solltest du ein Stativ bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auf Weihnachten solltest du ein Stativ bekommen



*das wäre eine feine Sache..
vorallem da ich heute kein "drittes" Bein gefunden hab..
*


----------



## regenrohr (21. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


>



ist das ein Abschnitt vom Litermont (Gipfel- bzw. Sagen-)? wird Zeit das ich unter der Woche mal wieder bisschen Zeit habe / bekomme....


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *18c **in Oberschwaben...*
> *nix wie raus..*


Und weiter nördlich im Ländle gabs Nebel satt und 10°C weniger 





beuze1 schrieb:


> *ein Trail auf die Autobahn..*
> *
> 
> *


 
Da muss ich das nächste Mal auf der A7 aufpassen, ob nicht irgendwelche Cubes am Fahrbahnrad stehen


----------



## Organspänder (22. Oktober 2009)

Nach fast 2 Wochen anhaltender Erkältung 

mal wieder aufs Bike getraut und mir mal die beleuchtete City (Festival of Lights) angesehen






























mfg Organspänder


----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht ja genial aus  Sowas kriege ich in meinem Nest nie geboten


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Oktober 2009)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Schön, wo kann ich denn so einen Weg finden?



das ist der Biezenberger-Wanderweg bei Beckingen im schönen Saarland, der ist echt klasse.
@Organspänder, die Nightshots haben auch ihren Reiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (22. Oktober 2009)

regenrohr schrieb:


> ist das ein Abschnitt vom Litermont (Gipfel- bzw. Sagen-)? wird Zeit das ich unter der Woche mal wieder bisschen Zeit habe / bekomme....



Falsch!! Siehe Post oben


----------



## idworker (22. Oktober 2009)

definitiv, morgen fahre ich nochmal per Bike zur Arbeit. Und auf dem Heimweg, gehts rechts ab auf'n Trail. Freue mich schon jetzt darauf, na ja kein Wunder bei den vielen tollen pics hier.

Noch einen schönen Tag zusammen und viele Grüße vom Bodensee.


----------



## zeKai (22. Oktober 2009)

War da jemand den Fernsehturm mit einem Laser beschießen?  
Nun wundert mich es auch ned das Berlin schulden ohne ende hat wenn die jedes Gebäude beleuchten.


----------



## HILLKILLER (22. Oktober 2009)

Ne einfach das alljährliche Festival of Lights


----------



## beuze1 (22. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> da muss ich das nächste mal auf der a7 aufpassen, ob nicht irgendwelche cubes am fahrbahnrad stehen :d






*A96   *


----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *A96 *


 
Au ja, wie peinlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es grenzt an ein Wunder, dass ich bis jetzt immer den Weg nach Hause gefunden habe, bei meinem Orientierungssinn


----------



## idworker (22. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Au ja, wie peinlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dachte mir auch schon wie weit weg barbarissma wohl von der A96 wohnt


----------



## beuze1 (22. Oktober 2009)

> Au ja, wie peinlich  Es grenzt an ein Wunder, dass ich bis jetzt immer den Weg nach Hause gefunden habe, bei meinem Orientierungssinn




*wir wissen doch das sich barbarissima mit dem Auto schwertut..




.
.
vom Cube will ich erst gar nicht reden..


*


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2009)

...cube hat nen platten - deshalb mit´m nico unterwegs - bei 7 grad und nieselregen ....brrrr


----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Oktober 2009)

Sieben Bikes, aber keinen Helm, ist auch nicht schlecht.
Wohl das Geld ausgegangen, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (22. Oktober 2009)

Sicher ist sicher. LOL


----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *wir wissen doch das sich barbarissima mit dem Auto schwertut..*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 



*Na immerhin sieht mein kleiner Gelber noch aus wie neu*








*und das Rad habe ich auch ganz alleine wieder hochgezogen*









*Es besteht also überhaupt kein Grund zur Aufregung*


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2009)

@laberzipfel,,,:..falsch gezählt , sind nur 6 bikes !


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

@beuze and 
sehr schöne Impresionen 

macht echt Laune

@ Barabrissima

der kleine Gelbe sieht schick aus 

 meine Motivation ist gerade im Ar**h 

BTW: habe mir die neue AppleMaus bestellt


----------



## idworker (23. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @beuze and
> sehr schöne Impresionen
> 
> macht echt Laune
> ...



@mzaskar: das WE steht vor der Tür. Aufgehts zur nächsten Tour, solange die weisse Pracht noch nicht voll durchschlägt....


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Oktober 2009)

@barbarissima, das mit dem ausziehbarem Radträger ist schon praktisch am Corsa, da hat sich Opel mal was tolles ausgedacht.

@mzaskar, was ist den jetzt mit dem Wochenende? Ich dachte du wolltest in deine alte Heimat kommen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Oktober 2009)

*wie schön...*


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2009)

ich finde es zu laut, aber ich wuerde mit der "team" lackierung nie warm...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

Bin am Wochenende im Saarland, werde mich mal je nach Wetter bei dir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2009)

die nutzung von privatnachrichten ist wohl noch nicht zu euch druchgedrungen...
ich mache meine bike dates hier nicht in galerie threads aus...


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die nutzung von privatnachrichten ist wohl noch nicht zu euch druchgedrungen...
> ich mache meine bike dates hier nicht in galerie threads aus...


Selber schuld


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2009)

ihr seid ich der hammer... nur spam 

macht eure dates woanderst
verkauft eure autos bei autoscout 
und postet eure touren bilder wo sie hingehoeren. 

hier geht es um FAHRRAEDER!


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Oktober 2009)

*nun schimpf doch nicht so Mir wäre bald der bildschirm um gekippt*


----------



## pinocchi0 (23. Oktober 2009)

ich hab noch einen alten kleinen teddebären, ein bein wurde leider von der katze angefressen, ist ca 100 jahre alt und innen mit stroh gefüttert. würd ich gern gegen deinen gelben corsa tauschen babarissa.

o/


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Oktober 2009)

Beruhig dich mal wieder, hier hast du was zu schauen, ist von der Mittwochtour. Bei uns Pisst es schon den ganzen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (23. Oktober 2009)

eben ruhig Blut, außer dir beschwert sich hier keiner. Außerdem wird für nächstes Jahr ein Cube treffen iwo stattfinden. Was denkst du, was dann hier los ist......genau dann steppen die Cube's hier mit uns um die Wette.


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

Scheint ne schöne Tour zu sein  

Für Heidenheim melde ich Nebel und kalt


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

Solange hinterher Bilder von der Tour eingestellt werden, darf man sich hier ruhig verabreden würde ich sagen


----------



## idworker (23. Oktober 2009)

Heidenheim, da bin ich mal geboren


----------



## onesmiley (23. Oktober 2009)

Damit's hier wieder mehr zum Gucken gibt, hier die Bilder von der Donnerstags-Tour aus der schönen Pfalz:

Schattig war's auf den Trails:








Das Hambacher Schloß aus der Ferne:


----------



## beuze1 (23. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> darf man sich hier ruhig verabreden würde ich sagen



*wir waren garnicht verabredet, haben uns aber trotzdem getroffen..


du willst hier doch nicht wirklich Biken..




ich kann Dich auch gleich auf die Hörner nehmen..




und Dein Rad hat auch ne hässliche Farbe..*



.
.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2009)

auf der ganzen seite kein bike... meine fresse... aber das ist halt so in dem drecks cube unterforum ... es wird in der bike galerie ueber landschafts photos und treffpunkte diskutiert... aber bikes... ne! warum denn auch...


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> Heidenheim, da bin ich mal geboren


 
Oh, da schau her  Hast dich aber rechtzeitig vor dem großen Nebel verzogen 


*Welcher See ist das?*


----------



## idworker (23. Oktober 2009)

also der Itzelbergersee sicher nicht, wenn den jemand kennen sollte.

Das ist the lake of constance......


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> auf der ganzen seite kein bike... meine fresse... aber das ist halt so in dem drecks cube unterforum ... es wird in der bike galerie ueber landschafts photos und treffpunkte diskutiert... aber bikes... ne! warum denn auch...


 


beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
*...und jetzt bringen sie auch noch Bilder von ihren Rindviechern*





(Der sieht so knuffig aus  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> also der Itzelbergersee sicher nicht, wenn den jemand kennen sollte.
> 
> Das ist the lake of constance......


 
No Lake of Constance and no Itzelberger Lake 

Dafür noch ein paar Rindviecher


----------



## idworker (23. Oktober 2009)

wie ist des mit den RV gemeint. Oder ist das der ZüriSee??


----------



## onesmiley (23. Oktober 2009)

@bärbel: gute Idee  

Und hier noch eins mit Schaf, damit's nix mehr zu meckern gibt


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> wie ist des mit den RV gemeint. Oder ist das der ZüriSee??


 
*Bingo! Das gibt 100 Punkte*





Das zweite Bild ist natürlich ein Suchbild  Auf der Weide stehen nicht nur Kühe, sondern auch ich


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte es auch gewusst


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

Glaub ich nicht


----------



## idworker (23. Oktober 2009)

zu spät mzaskar, der Preis geht an mich. Kannst mir ja noch einen sekt spendieren, oder so was.


----------



## idworker (23. Oktober 2009)

mal eine andere Frage: wie macht ihe Eure Bikes Winterfest? Ich meine welche vorbeugende Maßnahmen ergreift ihr gegen die nasse und u.U. Salzhaltige usw. Jahreszeit? Ich fahre zwar im Winter ein spezielles Winterbike, das will aber auch geschützt werden. Vllt habt ihr ein paar Tipps die ich noch nicht kenne.

nur noch kurze Zeit, dann is WE ipii


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

Spikes drauf und nach jeder Ausfahrt das Rad in der Badewanne abduschen. Danach überall wo Brunox drauf gehört Brunox draufsprühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (23. Oktober 2009)

räder abschrauben, in ein fass fett tunken, warten, rausholen, räder drauf und abfahrt. es empfiehlt sich auch, sattel, griffe und bremsscheiben + beläge vor dem tunken zu entfernen.

:x


----------



## idworker (23. Oktober 2009)

so weit schon mal danke für die genialen und hilfreichen Tipps, da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen. Aber nach der Badewanne nehm ich's mit in die Sauna, anschließend gehn wir bei einem Glas Wein lecker Essen und dann ins vorgewärmte Nest,......


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

...und dann?


----------



## Musicman (23. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *wir waren garnicht verabredet, haben uns aber trotzdem getroffen..
> *


*
Uh! Ich hätt da leichtes Hosenflattern bekommen...^^*


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

Schnell noch ein Bild, bevor es wieder Schimpfe gibt


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2009)

mache leute haben die benutzung eiens forums noch net ganz verstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (23. Oktober 2009)

bitte PN


----------



## beuze1 (23. Oktober 2009)

*@ nopain-nogain*

*nimm Deine Medikamente...
wird gleich besser..*


----------



## beuze1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Uh! Ich hätt da leichtes Hosenflattern bekommen...^^



*so ganz wohl war mir auch nicht..
rechts vorbei ging nicht, und links war "sein" langes spitzes Horn..
und er machte keine Anstalten den Trail frei zu machen*
.


----------



## pinocchi0 (23. Oktober 2009)

was hat denn die muh auf dem trail auf dem berg zu suchen? ist es nicht weit weg von zu hause? oder wohnt es da ? so eine art bergmuh???


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

Weißt du denn jetzt wie der Trail weiter geht, oder hast du umgedreht?


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mache leute haben die benutzung eiens forums noch net ganz verstanden...



Nimm den Fotofilter und gut. So wenige Bikes sind hier nu auch wieder nich!
Bei soviel Piss muss spamen auch mal sein 
Ich hoffe das heute die Lager gekommen sind, sonst fahr ich aus protest weiter scott
Naja, wohl eher nicht...*hust*


----------



## beuze1 (23. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Weißt du denn jetzt wie der Trail weiter geht, oder hast du umgedreht?



*umgedreht? ne ne ich wollte doch ins Tal..*

ist das Regen auf dem Lenker,  nein Angstschweiß..




und da unten wartete schon die nächste Bestie


----------



## Duke_01 (23. Oktober 2009)

So, ich war heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen in der Sonne !!

1.Über den Dächern von Düsseldorf






2. Purer Neid


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Oktober 2009)

*Boh gleich so viele...*


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2009)

Und Sonne!
Ich sitz hier im Dauernebel samt regen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> und da unten wartete schon die nächste Bestie


 
*Sieht aus wie ne Katze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*


----------



## EagleEye (23. Oktober 2009)

war es bestimmt auch und er will uns das nur als Tiger verkaufen


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Oktober 2009)

So bin doch noch raus  und habe auch ein paar Bildchen gemacht.





*War schon ganz schön feucht*




*Wenn da kein Zaun drauf währe könnte man dort nicht fahren, das ist übriegens die Gipfeltour am Litermont, gell Regenrohr!*




*Noch eine Marienerscheinung*




*Endlich oben angekommen*




*Ich liebe mein Cube*


----------



## biker1967 (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Rindviecher habens euch angetan??


----------



## beuze1 (23. Oktober 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Sieht aus wie ne Katze *



*aber nach den 150 höhenmetern zu "Ihr" runter...
war "Sie" auch 150 mal größer..
*


----------



## unocz (23. Oktober 2009)

kleines update von meinem würfel (neue bremsen)


----------



## regenrohr (23. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


>



das sieht nach Schluchtenpfad aus 



Dämon schrieb:


> *Wenn da kein Zaun drauf währe könnte man dort nicht fahren, das ist übriegens die Gipfeltour am Litermont, gell Regenrohr!*



Mir war nur bewusst, das ich sowas auch schon einmal gefahren bin und da ich ja keine Ahnung habe, naiv bin und es im Wald fast immer gleich aussieht, aber danke für die Belehrung!

aber da es hier ja um Bilder (vom Würfel ist nur bisschen was zu sehen) geht und ich mich auch in die Reihe der "Tierfreunde" einreihen möchte:


----------



## FWck (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich war eine Woche in Bayern (Region Schliersee/Tegernsee) und möchte euch ein paar Bilder auch nicht vorenthalten. Mein eigenes Cube war leider nicht dabei, eines von den Leihbikes mit denen wir unterwegs waren war jedoch auch ein Cube, von daher passen die Bilder trotzdem hier rein 

1. Tag: Relativ gemütliche Tour zum einfahren mit den ungewohnten Bikes und zum Glück kein Schnee. Ca. 50km:




Mein HT für die beiden Tage (mit verdammt hartem Sattel ):




Und das Cube (alter AMS Pro-Rahmen, jedoch erst dieses Jahr mit neuen Parts aufgebaut):




Am 2. Tag stand dann eine deutlich härtere Tour an, vor allem auch wegen reichlich Schnee und Matsch:




Höchster Punkt des Tages (Schwarze Tenn, 1040m):




Danach durch kräftig Schnee:








Hatt jedoch richtig Spaß gemacht im Schnee zu fahren! 

Ein paar wenige weitere Bilder sind in meinem Album.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Kanonental (24. Oktober 2009)

unocz schrieb:


> kleines update von meinem würfel (neue bremsen)


Das ist ja mal ein Ofen. Meine Fresse was wiegt denn die XC Rakete???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedstar2709 (24. Oktober 2009)

So hier mein kürzlich fertiggestelltes Cube Stereo 08


----------



## unocz (24. Oktober 2009)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein Ofen. Meine Fresse was wiegt denn die XC Rakete???




bin erst bei 10.8kg angelangt :/


----------



## zeKai (24. Oktober 2009)

Da geht sicher einiges mit anderen Felgen  Die Aufschrift DT 1800 verheißt nichts gutes! 
Aber schon schön die weißen brems-und -schaltzüge und die tuning teile an der xtr


----------



## Ryo (24. Oktober 2009)

Hast du nur die Yumeya Plättchen auf der Bremse oder auch die restlichen Teile davon?


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Oktober 2009)

*super Bilder *

*Heute hat es gedauert bis der Nebel weg war*








*Mei hab auch ein Kuh Bild*


----------



## unocz (24. Oktober 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Hast du nur die Yumeya Plättchen auf der Bremse oder auch die restlichen Teile davon?



bremsleitungen schaltzüge und schaltröllchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (24. Oktober 2009)

*@ostwandlager: schöne bilder, hast bestimmt Spaß gehabt, bei der Tour. Muss jetzt auch mal was einstellen.*


----------



## linkespurfahrer (24. Oktober 2009)

Heute war es in der Laustiz sehr trüb und es gab immer wieder Sprühregen, aber fünf Stunden war ich dann doch unterwegs. Hier mein CUBE bei einer kurzen Pause am Stausee der Talsperre Spremberg. Das gegenüberliegende Ufer ist ca. 1,8km entfernt.


----------



## fasj (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
nach 4 Wochen ohne, heute wieder mal Ausgang bekommen...





Der Blick kommt leider mit der Kamera nicht wirklihc raus.
fasj


----------



## Ryo (24. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist das? Evtl in Reichweite von mir?^^


----------



## beuze1 (24. Oktober 2009)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach 4 Wochen ohne, heute wieder mal Ausgang bekommen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauch mein BIKE! oder ich dreh durch!


----------



## Ryo (25. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


>


was los? 
Mein steht auch seit 3 Wochen still. Wenn die Zeit nicht da ist fürs Biken, dann geht´s eben nichtBin manchmal echt verblüfft, wie ihr es schafft täglich zu radeln! Und wenn das schon ein Student sagt 

Kopf hoch Andy! Vorfreude ist doch die Schönste von allen Oder willst solange meines? Das wird noch mind 14 Tage ruhen müssen


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab ja n ersatz/test, was auch immer bock. aber ich will meins fahren! Und VROALLEM die doofe 36 FOX in MEINEM rad testen! MAN! ICh hab ferien, das muss man doch nutzen können?! grrrr


----------



## Ryo (25. Oktober 2009)

Du willst dir ne RC36 ins Stereo bauen? Reichen die 140mm nichtmehr?


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2009)

Was ich einbaue oder nicht is erstmal nich die sache. Die 36 is ersatzmäßig drin, da meine 32 dringendst zu fox musste...140 langen mir theoretisch schon lange nicht mehr Aber es ist mit bissl übung und ner fahrweiße mit weniger fehlern (mit wenig federweg lernt man sauberes fahren! --> ansonsten fährt man auf den strecken ncih lange) fahrbar. Aber ich bin trotzdem mal gespannt wie sich ne 160er macht. Ich mein wäre längerfristig ne alternative!..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (25. Oktober 2009)

zum Glück war ich nicht mit dem Rennrad unterwegs..


----------



## fasj (25. Oktober 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Evtl in Reichweite von mir?^^



Yup !

Schaue fast auf dich runter 

Frag mich aber nicht genau wo 

War mit einem Freund unterwegs. Er meinte Aussicht auf Elisabethenberg.

fasj


----------



## Ryo (25. Oktober 2009)

Aaaah jetzt, klar lol da hinten die Häuser am Berg  sind ja das Stettenheim und die Linien rechts sind wahrscheinlich die Stromleitungen die ins Tal führen? Dann kenn ich die Stelle klar, ist ja aber nur n Schotterweg Dachte das wär irgendein versteckter Trail mit super Aussicht  Seid ihr wenigstens den Rattenharzer Trail runtergebrettert?


----------



## fasj (25. Oktober 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Aaaah jetzt, klar lol da hinten die Häuser am Berg  sind ja das Stettenheim und die Linien rechts sind wahrscheinlich die Stromleitungen die ins Tal führen? Dann kenn ich die Stelle klar, ist ja aber nur n Schotterweg Dachte das wär irgendein versteckter Trail mit super Aussicht  Seid ihr wenigstens den Rattenharzer Trail runtergebrettert?



Ja, war aber sehr rutschig...

fasj


----------



## Ryo (25. Oktober 2009)

Den Trail der nach Breech links weggeht, oder?  Weiter vorne gibts nochmal einen, der geht direkt an der Straße von Rattenharz nach Waldhausen rechts ab. Zwar etwas kürzer als der Breecher Trail dafür macht er im einiges mehr Spaß 

Und damit Beuze nich schimpft, gibts 2 Retrobilder


----------



## beuze1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Und damit Beuze nich schimpft, gibts 2 Retrobilder


----------



## Organspänder (25. Oktober 2009)

Meine Fahrradgarage


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. Oktober 2009)

*so muß das sein *


----------



## unocz (25. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Oktober 2009)

So mal wieder am Wochende das Rad bewegt, wiedermal ehr nass als super Dreckig 





Trotzdem war auch eine kleine Reinigung von Nöten...





Schweizer Qualität, könnte man meinen, schön nach Innen eingedellt. 
Wurde aber auch fast 5 Jahre gefahren  Von daher wohl ehr Verschleiß oder Bodenkontakt, als überhöhte Belastung oder gar eine Fehlkonstruktion.

Wird wohl doch nicht erst zu Weihnachten nen neuer LRS fällig sein, naja.

Gruß HK


----------



## beuze1 (26. Oktober 2009)

*@ HILLKILLER

siehts nur so aus, oder fährst Du jetzt ohne Griffe *


*Winter..nein Danke !!*


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Oktober 2009)

Antwort A: Sieht nur so aus, da Kombination aus schwarzen Griffen und der Perspektive... (Lenkerendkappen fehlen aber, ja was solls  )


----------



## idworker (26. Oktober 2009)

@beuze: net schlecht nice pic und das Wetter werde mich dann heute Abend noch mit Helmlampe ausrüsten und ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## Organspänder (26. Oktober 2009)

@Beuze: Ich glaub da sind die Lenkerhörner genau auf höhe des Lenkers
Schlechte Position des Fotografen


----------



## Kanonental (26. Oktober 2009)

unocz schrieb:


> bin erst bei 10.8kg angelangt :/



Echt? Das sieht von vorne i-wie leichter aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (26. Oktober 2009)

*Wir waren gestern dann auch mit ein paar Leuten unterwegs* 




*Einige Pannen mussten wir auch beseitigen.*




*Im Schlammbad*




*Essen musste auch sein*




*Da waren auch Akrobaten dabei*


----------



## rave86 (26. Oktober 2009)

morgen gehts bei mir auch wieder auf tour. hab mir heute erst mal das edge 705 gegönnt und dann gehts morgen wieder los =)


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> *
> Da waren auch Akrobaten dabei
> 
> 
> ...


*

Naja, fahrbar*


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2009)

sah gut aus  aber da wäre mein Rad ja schmutzig geworden


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. Oktober 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Ich war eine Woche in Bayern (Region Schliersee/Tegernsee) und möchte euch ein paar Bilder auch nicht vorenthalten. Mein eigenes Cube war leider nicht dabei, eines von den Leihbikes mit denen wir unterwegs waren war jedoch auch ein Cube, von daher passen die Bilder trotzdem hier rein
> 
> Mfg
> Fabian



Aaaaaaaaaaah, da hat sich doch jemand bei meinem Händler die Bikes ausgeliehen!!! Special Dealer!!! Sehr goil!!!


----------



## OneZero (27. Oktober 2009)

Update am Bike: neuer LRS, neue Reifen und neue Scheibenbremse


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Okay, also die bremsen hät ich mir als letztes an den bock geschraubt!
Wieviel wiegts denn miitlwerweile`?


----------



## OneZero (27. Oktober 2009)

Wieso?


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Weil sie meiner erfahrung nach im vergleich mit anderen wenig taugen  aber lass dir den Spaß und die Laune net verderben!  Hab spaß mit dem rad


----------



## idworker (27. Oktober 2009)

@Andi3001: läuft das Bike wieder, oder bist immer noch am durchdrehn. Bei dem (Kaiser)Wetter braucht man doch etwas Auslauf. Ich verschwinde jetzt mal....byby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich drehe durch 
Jedes mal,w en man bei denen anruft, haben sie ne andere ausrede. Die neue Frist: Morgen, Übermorgen. Ich glaub nicht dran 
Aber bei uns sieht das Wetter heute nich so toll aus. Es war die letzten tage gut, und es wird wohl ab DO wieder gut werden


----------



## NobbyNico (27. Oktober 2009)

Heute extra den halben Tag Urlaub genommen um den Würfel mal wieder zu bewegen und dann spielt die Sonne nicht mit. 

Meinen Spaß hatte ich trotzdem.


----------



## beuze1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001..


> Ich drehe durch



NobbyNico..


> extra den halben Tag Urlaub genommen



*Oh, schon wieder 12:30..
jetzt aber los...




perfekter Tag zum Biken..



.
.




und Pause machen beim "Säntis" blick..




mehr Sonne für meine alten Knochen..


*

herrliche 40km & 800hm,s


----------



## nen (27. Oktober 2009)

Sonne satt
Mist, mal wieder den Reifen abgeschnitten...


----------



## beuze1 (27. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Andi 3001..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass dich nich so hhängen! ausser dem baum is da doch nix alt
Um meinen eintrag zu verstehen, solltest du den vorigen lesen  Ich drehe durch! keine Lager weit und breit...grr


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Oktober 2009)

hast schon die 160er gabel probiert ?

hab vor im winter meine 130mm auf 140 zu traveln, da ich die 130er marke bei sämtlichen druckeinstellungen nich zu sehen bekomm ...

mann hey wenn ich die bikes der letzten seiten so anschau, kommts mir so vor als würdet ihr die nie hernehmen  ich kann meins gar nich so schön putzen, selbst wenn ichs zerlegen würd, da is der lack schon mal zu abgenutzt. 
was ich mich am meisten frag wie bei euch der lack ganz vorne so schön bleibt  bei mir is durch die kabel schon krass viel weggescheuert, obwohl ich die ganz krassen stellen eh schon mit schutzfolie zugepflastert hab ...

am sonntag erst hab ich die anzeige von den schattriggern geschrottet  (aber wegen nem sturz)

sonst geh ich echt sehr pfleglich mit dem bike um, kann aber nich verstehn wie es so schön bleiben kann wie bei euch ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

*Hust*

( Mein Bike ist alles - ABER NICHT GESCHONT, (geschweigge denn in einem dementsprechenden zustand)
kann dir gerne mal schildern was ich alles so an meinem Bock habe

Nein hab die fu***** 160 natürlich noch nucht getestet. weil mir LAGER fehlen...O man. echt sch... Es sind doch ferien!


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten sind Waldautobahnfahrer, deshalb sind die alle noch so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Oktober 2009)

ja ok, aber bei den bildern die man hier sieht ... 

ich denk mir auch immer, naja hätts kein mtb werden dürfen 
aber beim nächsten bike werd ich so nen anoized lack nehmen ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

du hast vollkommen recht! Hatte ich schonmal gesagt, irgendwann, und dann kamen ein paar antwortenn...deshlab halt ich mich jjetzt mal raus 

Eloxierte lacke sind die besten ( mein grün hält fast alles!). definitiv. dein nasslack hebt leider nich soviel...


----------



## zeKai (27. Oktober 2009)

das mit dem black hat auch Nachteile... Flecken nach dem putzen, auch hier gehen Kratzer rein, nicht so schnell bei normalen Steinschlag aber einmal unachtsam das Rad bewegt und hast nen ekelhafter silbernen streifen im schwarz :/

Das mit den Flecken bekommt man aber mit bissi öl wachs whatever in den griff!  Viel schlimmer ist das die schwarzen Rahmen wesentlich kleiner und schmaler aussehen als z.B. die weißen Rahmen. Schwarz macht schlank. gilt nicht nur für Kleidung


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Und schwarz ist - mir - zu langggggweeeeeiiiiilig


----------



## derAndre (27. Oktober 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> ja ok, aber bei den bildern die man hier sieht ...
> 
> ich denk mir auch immer, naja hätts kein mtb werden dürfen
> aber beim nächsten bike werd ich so nen anoized lack nehmen ...



Also ich bekomm mein Stereo auch nicht mehr sauber. Egal was ich mache. Die Oberfläche ist so rau, das ich den Dreck da nicht mehr ab bekomme. Ich finds aber nicht schlimm. Im Gegenteil, sieht halt irgendwie eine Spur wilder aus. Die Kabel, kleinere und größere Stürze und auch das Einladen ins Auto haben ebenfalls bereits Spuren hinterlassen. Solange es nur "Schönheitsfehler" sind ist es mir egal. Den Wiederverkaufswert mindert es zwar bestimmt aber ich fahr das Ding eh, bis es mir unterm Arsch zusammen bricht, hehe. 

Ich kann aber auchsehr gut verstehn, wenn man son rotweißes Stereo o.ä. Bikes sauber hält. Das sieht auch einfach rattenscharf aus das Teil. Da würde mich auch jeder Dreckspritzer und Kratzer extrem annerven.


----------



## freeride_bogl (27. Oktober 2009)

@ andi, dann kommen bunte komponenten drauf, das find ich mittlerweile viel geiler 

ala rotes VR, gelbes HR, rote pedale, grüne griffe, bunte schrauben, aber alles stimmig gemixt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (27. Oktober 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


>


@Hillkiller: Was ist das für ein mittleres Kettenblatt an der XT Kurbel? Sieht nicht serienmäßig aus. Der Sattelüberstand ist bei Deinem Elite doch ziemlich "müsli". 

(Ich wurde als ich 16 war von den anderen immer mit "müsli" (sogar von weitem) verspottet, nur weil ich vielleicht 5 cm Sattelüberhöhung hatte und lieber gefahren bin anstatt nur rumzuspringen.)

Mein AMS behandle ich regelmäßig mit Autowachs. Auspoliert gibt dass dann bei der matten Oberfläche einen tollen Effekt. So sieht es nach 7 Monaten und 7000km immer noch wie neu aus und geht leicht sauber. 

Ach so, die Bilder sind (wieder am Stausee wie das vom Samstag, fast an der gleichen Stelle, aber diesmal mit Sonnenschein  ) von meiner "Hausrunde": Einmal von Cottbus aus zum Stausee Spremberg, diesen umfahren und zurück. Macht gut 49km. Davon sind schon 17km Stadtverkehr, die manchmal echt nervig sind...








so schön kann der Herbst sein...


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Oh ja, der kann schön sein 
Aber für so ne runde würd ich nich mal das rad rausholen Ohne gelände und ne tricky abfahrt mit Höhenmetern lohnt sich die ausfahrt nich; so unterschiedlich sind die geschmäcker


----------



## linkespurfahrer (27. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Oh ja, der kann schön sein
> Aber für so ne runde würd ich nich mal das rad rausholen Ohne gelände und ne tricky abfahrt mit Höhenmetern lohnt sich die ausfahrt nich; so unterschiedlich sind die geschmäcker



na ja, ist in der Lausitz halt schwierig, aber es gibt am Südende des Stausees auf der Strasse eine Abfahrt mit 8% Gefälle über etwa 30hm. Man kann die natürlich auch andersherum rauffahren. Ich meine durchdrücken .

tricky genug ist übrigens der Stadverkehr.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja Aber ich wette mit dir, dass ne ordentliche abfahrt dich mehr fordern wird  und mehr spaß macht


----------



## HILLKILLER (27. Oktober 2009)

@linkespurfahrer: 

Nein ist das Orginalblatt (von der fc-m770)...in Verbindung mit dem dir auch sicher gut bekannten brandenburger Sandstaub *g*

Zwecks Überhöhung...irgendwo muss ja die Größe hin..._inoffiziell denk ich als nächstes Bike über nen 29er nach_


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. Oktober 2009)

Ordentliche Abfahrten mit hohem Spaßfaktor hatte ich zuletzt beim EBM in Seiffen. Bloß leider kann man nicht überall überholen. Ein kurzer Streckenabschnitt hat es in sich, da haben viele geschoben*...

Kennst Du zufällig den EBM? Oder irgendwer hier? 

Hier ein Video, das irgendwer von der Helmkamera aufgenommen hat...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYxJoKtNUbs"]YouTube - EBM Seiffen 17. Erzgebirgs Bike Marathon 2009 Abfahrt Seiffener Grund[/ame]

*ich aber nicht.


----------



## crush-er (28. Oktober 2009)

@ linkespurfahrer

EBM hat Spaß gemacht. War dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei. Für nächstes Jahr schon als Pflicht-Termin notiert.  Welche Runde bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. Oktober 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> @ linkespurfahrer
> 
> EBM hat Spaß gemacht. War dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei. Für nächstes Jahr schon als Pflicht-Termin notiert.  Welche Runde bist du denn gefahren?



Ich bin dieses Jahr das zweite Mal dabei gewesen und noch einmal die kurze Runde gefahren und noch knapp unter den Besten 20% der Short Distanz gekommen. Fahrzeit knapp 127min. 

Nächstes Jahr will und darf ich die 70km fahren. Ziel 180 - 200min.


----------



## Ryo (28. Oktober 2009)

Boah is ja übel  Ich würd voll das Kotzen kriegen, wenn aufm Trail soviel los wäre:kotz:Geraten da wenigstens auchmal paar aneinander?


----------



## onesmiley (28. Oktober 2009)

Da war bei der EBM wohl Bike-Kuscheln angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2009)

Sieht aber nach nem Marathon aus, der spaß macht  (okay, im prinzip macht jeder spaß, der eine mehr, der andere wneiger)
Der Gäsbock marathon in der Pfalz hat auch immer Trail abfahrten; der macht auch spaß


----------



## crush-er (28. Oktober 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr das zweite Mal dabei gewesen und noch einmal die kurze Runde gefahren und noch knapp unter den Besten 20% der Short Distanz gekommen. Fahrzeit knapp 127min.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr will und darf ich die 70km fahren. Ziel 180 - 200min.



Da waren wir ja ähnlich unterwegs. Bei mir waren es 137min. Leider musste ich die letzten 8 km im Wiegetritt fahren, da die Schraube meiner Sattelstützenklemme gebrochen war.  Ich will mich nächstes Jahr auch mal an die 70km wagen.  Und so schlimm fand ich es vom Verkehr nicht, hat sich doch relativ schnell auf der Strecke verteilt.


----------



## Ryo (28. Oktober 2009)

Bevor Wachtmeister Beuze wieder schimpft häng ich lieber was an^^
(Leider nur n Iphonebild, Kamera is grad im Urlaub)

Herrlich flowiger Trail, 100m später lag ich mit der Fresse im Dreck


----------



## beuze1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Bevor Wachtmeister Beuze wieder schimpft



ich schimpf nicht , ich sag bloß..:

*wieder herrliches Herbstwetter..nix wie raus..




Heute hat ich ständig Blätter vorm Kopf..






*

30km/650hm


----------



## freeride_bogl (28. Oktober 2009)

wo war da jetzt die schwierige stelle ... ??? 

sah recht gemütlich aus für des dass es'n rennen war ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Helmcam siehts immer gemütlic aus. Aber im Vergleich zu so manchem anderen Marathon, alá Blck Forest Ultra, oder wie sie alle heißen, ist das downhill
Oke, wenig übertrieben; aber für nen maraton trail reichh!


----------



## Cube Crasher (29. Oktober 2009)

Mein neues Spielzeug.








Grüße aus Franken


----------



## NobbyNico (29. Oktober 2009)

Cube Crasher schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/500081
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Landschaft kommt mir so bekannt vor. Wo ist denn das Bild entstanden?

Gruß aus Franken zurück


----------



## linkespurfahrer (29. Oktober 2009)

Frage in die Runde: Darf man auch Bilder posten, die CUBE samt Fahrer in Rennaction zeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (29. Oktober 2009)

klar


----------



## TDKS (29. Oktober 2009)

wie ich sehe fahrt ihr eher nicht dirt bike 
ich wollte nämlich fragen ob es sich rentiert ein dirtbike cube zu kaufen ???
ich habe zufor ein scott voltage kaputt gemacht deshalb bekomme ich jetzt ein besserees
bitte schreibt mir schnell zurück


----------



## linkespurfahrer (29. Oktober 2009)

Schnappschuss aus nem Video (noch die Einführungsrunde):




Meine Freundin hat übrigens das gesamte Feld an dieser Stelle gefilmt. 

und hier nach dem Ende im Gelände, kurz vorm Ziel etwa an gleicher Stelle:


----------



## crush-er (29. Oktober 2009)

Ach, das war schön. Hab bei Youtube ein kleines Video gefunden. Ist noch vom Vortag, kleine Trainingsrunde gedreht. Am Ende sieht man mich "in Action". 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RoCir-T-Nw"]YouTube - EBM Seiffen 2009 - Training Steilabfahrt[/ame]


----------



## barbarissima (29. Oktober 2009)

Nettes Video 

Nachdem heute endlich mal das Wetter selbst hier bombig ist, und ich auch noch Zeit hatte, habe ich mich gleich mal auf den Weg zum Kalten Feld gemacht  Und.... ich habe auch noch an den Fotoapparat gedacht


----------



## Cube Crasher (29. Oktober 2009)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Die Landschaft kommt mir so bekannt vor. Wo ist denn das Bild entstanden?
> 
> Gruß aus Franken zurück



Wasserturm Marloffstein in Richtung Forchheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (29. Oktober 2009)

*Bombenwetter,*
*nein auch ich kann nicht jeden Tag fahren..
obwohl das ja viele hier vermuten..
heute z.b. hatte ich Trainings frei..
und da hat das Cube mal bisschen Zuwendung bekommen..

bevor die nasse Jahreszeit kommt... Fett




mehr Fett..




Tretlagergehäuse sauber machen..




dann wieder alles zusammen bauen..




der Racing Ralph hat auch ausgedient..


[/IMG]

der greift besser..




lag schon lange im Keller rum..




vorne noch schnell Bremsbeläge wechseln..
Bremsbeläge in Rahmenfarbe..




und einen geknickten Zug  an der Gabel ersetzen




ratz faz ab..




und neu gemacht..




fertig..





morgen solls schön Wetter geben bei uns...*


----------



## NobbyNico (29. Oktober 2009)

Cube Crasher schrieb:


> Wasserturm Marloffstein in Richtung Forchheim.


 
Genau das dacht ich mir. 

Fast der selbe Blickwinkel...


----------



## nullstein (29. Oktober 2009)

Warum ist das Rad noch so sauber

Sehr schönes Teil.


----------



## ibinsnur (29. Oktober 2009)

@beuze

wäre es ned besser den gabel lockout auf die andere lenkerseite zu geben und/oder den bowdenzug zu kürzen? dann wäre nicht so ein starker knick drinnen.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Oktober 2009)

@beuze : ja, wie - du fährst nicht jeden tag ...lol ...
ja , der conti is eig . kein schlechter reifen , hab den auch auf dem cube ltd .  bisher noch keine prbleme - auch nicht bei matsch !


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Oktober 2009)

kürzen....die werden serienmäßig immer sau lange ausgeliefert 
Genau das selbe mach ich dann auch....wenn die lager kommen


----------



## NobbyNico (29. Oktober 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Warum ist das Rad noch so sauber
> 
> Sehr schönes Teil.


 

Ist erst 2,5 Wochen alt und hat gerade mal 60Km hinter sich gebracht.
Der Dreck kommt von alleine


----------



## KILLERSEPP (29. Oktober 2009)

aso ich hab den poploc schon immer links am lenker...
könnte mich auch nicht mehr dran gehwöhnen ihn rechts zu haben....


----------



## zeKai (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir is der poploc auch links. Und der poploc ist das kleinste Problem was bei mir an Kabelsalat abgeht. 
Hinterrad bremse muss gekürzt werden.. Vorderrad noch ein wenig dann sollte das auch weniger wie Spagetti aussehen.


----------



## Cube Crasher (29. Oktober 2009)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Genau das dacht ich mir.
> 
> Fast der selbe Blickwinkel...



Edles Teil, hab da noch ein Suchbild.
Is aber nicht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Oktober 2009)

Manitou gabel? Auch 140mmm? oder 130,, ode mehr?


----------



## Cube Crasher (29. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Manitou gabel? Auch 140mmm? oder 130,, ode mehr?



Is ne Manitou Nixon mit 145mm.


----------



## NobbyNico (29. Oktober 2009)

Cube Crasher schrieb:


> Edles Teil, hab da noch ein Suchbild.
> Is aber nicht leicht.


Den Jakobsweg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kenne ich, zumindest Teile davon.


Hab allerdings keine Ahnung wo das sein könnte.
Blickrichtung süd-ost?


----------



## Cube Crasher (30. Oktober 2009)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Den Jakobsweg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist auf der Anhöhe zwischen Dormitz und Rosenbach, wo in den nächsten Jahren die umstrittene Umgehungsstrasse (noch ne autobahn für noch mehr Stau) gebaut werden soll.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (30. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


>



@beuze u. a.: macht doch am Steuerrohr Faltenbälge um die Kabel, so gibts keine Scheuerspuren am Rahmen.







beuze1 schrieb:


> der Racing Ralph hat auch ausgedient..
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Bei mir fährt der RR schon seit 3500km und sollte noch locker 1000km machen, allerdings auf viel Asphalt und leichte Pisten. Hier gibts einfach nicht das harte Gelände. Wie lange hat der bei Dir gehalten? Im Sommer hatte ich zeitweise das Problem, dass der Reifen am HR extrem gewandert ist. Babypuder zwischen Schlauch und Reifen haben dann geholfen, demnächst kommt noch Textilfelgenband (zum Kleben) auf die Felgen. 

Gestern liefs bei mir noch so:




aber am WE soll auch in der Lausitz schöntes Herbstwetter sein. Soll ich da am Samstag von 10:00 bis 15:30 eine langweilige Vorlesung, genannt "Arbeitsrecht"  besuchen?


----------



## HILLKILLER (30. Oktober 2009)

Soll ich dich neidisch machen? Ich hab die Arbeitswissenschaften seit ner Stunde für die Woche durch


----------



## idworker (30. Oktober 2009)

@Andi3001: und? sind die Lager da? Ich hoffe du hast denen mächtigst Dampf gemacht.....wo gibts denn so was. Nach der Montage ab aufs Bike und erst morgenfrüh wieder runter.....


----------



## beuze1 (30. Oktober 2009)

*


ibinsnur schrieb:



			@beuze

wäre es ned besser den gabel lockout auf die andere lenkerseite zu geben und/oder den bowdenzug zu kürzen? dann wäre nicht so ein starker knick drinnen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*das hab ich schon versucht, aber dieser lockout passt links nicht..
da gibts wohl linke u rechte..
und wenn der bowdenzug kürzer ist wie jetzt neu gemacht, dann hab ich gleich wieder einen knick..
*



*
@ linkespurfahrer



			Wie lange hat der bei Dir gehalten?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*4500 km, ich war nicht wirklich überzeugt vom RR..*


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (30. Oktober 2009)

war vor kurzem mal wieder hoizaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (30. Oktober 2009)

4500km? Solange hält bei euch nen Reifen?
Bei mir hält bisher kein Reifen (hinten) länger als 2000km, vorn schon aber hinten nicht einmal ansatzweise, und ich mach keine Vollbremsungen wo das Rad blockiert.


----------



## nullstein (30. Oktober 2009)

Mein Racing Ralph am Crossrad (28 x 1,35) hat lausige 1200km gehalten. Ok bin damit fast nur Großstadt-Dschungel gefahren. Aber trotzdem...


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Oktober 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> 4500km? Solange hält bei euch nen Reifen?
> Bei mir hält bisher kein Reifen (hinten) länger als 2000km, vorn schon aber hinten nicht einmal ansatzweise, und ich mach keine Vollbremsungen wo das Rad blockiert.



Dann hast du zuviel Dampf in den Beinen, lässt die Dinger wohl öffter durchdrehen.


----------



## EagleEye (30. Oktober 2009)

hmmmm joa ab und zu passiert das 
meine nutzen sich auch nicht gerade ab wie es bei beuze zu sehen ist sondern sind irgendwann mehr die Form eines Dreiecks


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Oktober 2009)

Die letzten NN die ich drauf hatte, waren von Profil her zwar noch OK aber dafür hat sich die Karkasse gelöst.
Aber nach fast einem Jahr und ca. 6000km kein Wunder.


----------



## Fritzzer93 (30. Oktober 2009)

@Fritzz Rider

Kannst du deine Sattelstütze fürs "normale" fahren weit noch weit genug rausziehen?(meine schaut voll versenkt noch ca 10 cm raus und ausgefahren hab ich vll noch 3 cm bis zur Markierung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (30. Oktober 2009)

ja ich hab se halt abgesägt und kann nur noch bis 7 rausziehn aber ich hab normal eh ne kindshox i 900r aber so 7 geht schooon


----------



## bikegeek (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin bescheiden  Trotzdem nen tolles Rad, dazu noch mein erstes


----------



## beuze1 (30. Oktober 2009)

*bin heute Mittag zufÃ¤llig an einem Bike-Shop vorbeigekommen..
hab mich mal schlau gemacht, Er hatte tatsÃ¤chlich einen da..
aber 30 â¬  

und im WWW spinnen Sie vollkommen..*


----------



## datoni (30. Oktober 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *bin heute Mittag zufällig an einem Bike-Shop vorbeigekommen..
> hab mich mal schlau gemacht, Er hatte tatsächlich einen da..
> aber 30 
> 
> und im WWW spinnen Sie vollkommen..*



was hast du erwartet, mtb ersatzteile sind leider unverhältnismäßig teuer
finde die 30 bei deinem händler absolut top preiswert, normalerweise kostets dort nochmal 10-15 mehr als im netz....


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> @Andi3001: und? sind die Lager da? Ich hoffe du hast denen mächtigst Dampf gemacht.....wo gibts denn so was. Nach der Montage ab aufs Bike und erst morgenfrüh wieder runter.....



Selbstverständlich nicht Mittlerweile kann ich nur nach lachen über die ...... ............! Ey 2-3 Anrufe täglich, und ne E-mail. Reicht alles nich aus bei den Vögeln. Langsam bekomm ich nen echten Zorn! Bald sinds 4 Wochen! Und morgen, wenns in die Pfalz zum biken geht, hab ich wieder die Scott rumpel. Pf, wenn des soweitergeht lass ich den scheißhaufen stehn und vertick ihn!  Das dürfte wohl eine nichternstzunehmende drohung sein
Ne, aber mal spaß ohne. Wenn man nun die 4. Frist verpasst, dann is das ein Armutszeugnis für Cube!


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Oktober 2009)

Welche Lager brauchst du den?
Hätte vielleicht was da.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2009)

Mh. Bezeichnung find ich grade nicht. Alle Lager des 08er Stereos 
sind Mh...8?! bzw. 6, weil das Hauptlager aus einem Nadellager besteht, was ich durch zwei normale ersetzen kann/könnte. Allerdings wären neue achsen und so auch nicht übel. Deshalb bin ich bisher noch nicht selbst losgezogen, und hab mir dementsprechen ekine besorgt...


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Oktober 2009)

Also Nummer währe nicht schlecht und mit den Bolzen kann ich leider nicht Dienen.
Kannst mir die Nummern ja Morgen mal per PN schicken dann sehe ich mal nach ob ich die habe.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich dazu komme ja; wie gesagt es geht zum biken in die pfalz, und die lager samt rad hängen im laden rum...Aber danke fürs angebot


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (30. Oktober 2009)

Einmal um den Baldeneysee. 52 Kilometer in 2:11 Stunden









Schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (31. Oktober 2009)

*...die Wiesen danach*





*der Dreck geht nicht mehr ab *


----------



## wildkater (31. Oktober 2009)

@Ostwandlager: von BGL nach M ist aber ganz schön weit!!


----------



## na!To (31. Oktober 2009)

*Stereo kann ich auch!*


----------



## Beff94 (31. Oktober 2009)

oha

des schaut ja geil aus des grüne.

was wird das kosten???


----------



## na!To (31. Oktober 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> oha
> 
> des schaut ja geil aus des grüne.
> 
> was wird das kosten???



Ist ne Vorserien Lackierung, gab und gibt es so nicht zukaufen.


----------



## barbarissima (31. Oktober 2009)

Wäre für Cubeverhältnisse auch ein etwas zu schlichter Anstrich


----------



## Celsius (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Cube-Fans,

hier stellt Cube in einem Video das Team 2010 vor. Leider hört man nix von den Interviews, es ist nur mit Hintergrundmusik hinterlegt. Aber vielleicht interessieren die Namen den einen oder anderen.

http://www.bikesport.tv/video/572/Rothaus+Cube+Mountainbike+Team+2010

Viel Spaß


----------



## na!To (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich war da. So inetressantes wurde da nicht geredet. Aber das Essen war geil.


----------



## OneTwo (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Ernte der Oliven geht zu Ende.












Heute war das Meer nicht zu sehen.










... der Lac de Saint-Cassien auch nicht ...






Oben angekommen.






Wer errät wo es ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß echt nich was bei euch dreckig ist ... 

meins letzte woche nach ner siffigen tour in den bergen:
(dreck hebt sich hier leider nich so hervor,wegen dem hintergrund  )


----------



## powderliner (31. Oktober 2009)

na!To schrieb:


> *Stereo kann ich auch!*


Schade das nur Vorserie die Farbe hätt mir gefallen, wäre für mich ein Grund gewesen mal kein schwarzes oder weißes Rad zu kaufen ;-)


----------



## Cube Crasher (31. Oktober 2009)

War heut noch auf den Kalchreuth-Trails unterwegs.
Wird mir aber langsam zu kalt. Klamotten anziehen-schwitz, wieder ausziehen-frier.
Ich will wieder Frühlingswetter haben.

















Mal schauen ob morgen noch was geht.

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2009)

grüüüüüün. Geil! Das wär mal ne Farbe gewesen; besser als das mehr Gelb- als grün find ich!
Pfalz war heute geil! 1200-1500hm und nur schöne Trails. Habs Cube vermisst Und ich muss die 36 endloch probieren. Wenn sie mir passt bleib sie drinne

(Dreckig sieht bei mri auch anders aus )






obwohl der dreck auch da nich richtig zur geltung kommt


----------



## Organspänder (31. Oktober 2009)

Auch mal wieder meinem Bock Auslauf gegeben



Schönes Restwochenende


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Oktober 2009)

@ andi, ja so in etwa sah meins letzte woche auch aus, nur unter der fahrt teilweise noch schlimmer  was aber eig gar nich so toll war, weil mein vorderreifen dann immer bisschen blockiert hat, weil er eh schon wenig platz in der gabel hat, und dann auch noch batzenweise dreck dazu - die vordere schaltung wollt auch nich mehr ...

irgendwie war des dann nich mehr spassig ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2009)

Kenn ich Im Winter letzten Jahres ginbgs dann soweit das weder XO schaltwerk noch Umwerfer was getan haben, die bremsen nach ner fahrt auch tot waren, der reifen am nächsten morgen platt, usw. 
Materialschlachten halt


----------



## NobbyNico (31. Oktober 2009)

Heutige Ausfahrt





und eine Kuh gab es auch 





Damit sich keiner mehr beschwert, das Rad wäre so sauber


----------



## Celsius (31. Oktober 2009)

NobbyNico schrieb:


> Damit sich keiner mehr beschwert, das Rad wäre so sauber


 
Das Rad müsste so aussehen wie die Füsse der Kuh, die wohl eher ein Bulle ist ... ;-)


----------



## Brausa (31. Oktober 2009)

Weils hier gerade um grüne Bikes geht poste ich auch mal im Cube Forum:
Es ist zwar nicht direkt grün, sondern eher eine Grün/Gelb Mischung, aber dafür Eloxiert und nicht gepulvert. 
Ich finde die Farbe genial, leider gibts sowas fast nie.

Als Besonderheit ist es ein Customaufbau, und hat anders als es Cube selber macht komplett geschlossen verlegte Züge.
PS: Das Bike könnt ihr bei eBay zum Kauf finden, falls es jemanden gefällt.


----------



## fatz (31. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Und ich muss die 36 endloch probieren. Wenn sie mir passt bleib sie drinne


probier lieber was mit stahlfeder. hab grad eine lyrik in mein stereo reingebaut. 
nie mehr luftgabel!


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß, dass du voll auf Stahl stehst Aber ich will sie perfekt auf mich abstimmen. Ich will den Federweg nutzen, und volle einstellmöglichkeit haben. Das habe ich bei ner Stahl nich 
Und du hattest ja vorher 130 und jetzt 160 (?). Ich denk das kann man eh nich vergleichen


----------



## acid-driver (31. Oktober 2009)

hm, ich hatte auch meine revelation gegen eine f32 van getauscht. nie wieder was anderes. 
federweg wird genutzt und einstellen kann man meine rc2 auch gut. wo ist also dein problem?


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2009)

Perfekt ist relativ. 
Ich nutze meinen Federweg bis auf 3 mm


----------



## freebiker1972 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, da nun das Thema mit dem dreckigsten Bike wieder aufkommt, möchte ich mal mein richtig schmutziges Bike zeigen. Eventuell habe ich es schon einmal gepostet, da es vom Marathon in Münsingen im vergangenen April ist. Vielleicht gibts bald mal wieder ein neueres.





Viel Spaß beim biken!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2009)

Da is man froh, den fahrradträger zuhaben  Wurd auf der heimfahrt sauber, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebiker1972 (31. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Da is man froh, den fahrradträger zuhaben  Wurd auf der heimfahrt sauber, oder?



Nicht wirklich, zu Hause sah es noch so aus:





Aber anschliessend gab es eine ausgiebige Handwäsche, das ist Liebe


----------



## Dämon__ (1. November 2009)

*Wir waren gestern mal auf die Grimburg*





*alles fahrbar*




*Essen gab es dann auch*




*Es ging dann bis in den Abend*




*Und noch eins vom Cube*


----------



## Celsius (1. November 2009)

Ich poste hier nochmal ein paar Cube Herstellervideos. Sind einige interessante Sachen dabei. Zum Abspielen einfach auf die Bilder klicken.

*CUBE BIKES Production & Logistics*:






*CUBE BIKES Design & Development*






*CUBE BIKES Gründer & Besitzer*






*CUBE BIKES Action Images Zillertal 2009*






*CUBE BIKES Factory Days 2009* (hier wird uns unter anderem besserer Kundenservice und verbesserte Zusammenarbeit zwischen Hersteller und Händler versprochen)






*EUROBIKE 2009 CUBE BIKES*


----------



## Furby33 (1. November 2009)

So, dann will ich auch mal, hier ist meins mit dem neuen LRS, heut war Jungvernfahrt


----------



## nen (1. November 2009)

Lernpause, darum schnell eine kurze Tour auf die Nordkette.

Blick auf Innsbruck





Herbststimmung


----------



## LAforce (1. November 2009)

Servus,

Hier 2 Pics beim heutigen Ausritt auf unseren Hometrails in Leverkusen:


----------



## beuze1 (1. November 2009)

*jaaaa, heute haben die Berge wieder gelockt und ich bin dem rufen gerne gefolgt...


8:30 könnte ein schöner Tag werden..





durch einen frostigen Tobel




in die Sonnen-Stube des Allgäu




schöne fahrt auf der Hochebene





nach extrem steiler abfahrt..am Alpsee





wieder hoch in die Sonne





schöne Pfade zum Biken
















Thaler Höhe




grad war ich doch noch am Ufer




Salmaser Höhe








50km/1550hm..ja ein schöner Tag





und zum Thema dreckigstes Bike- tolle Tour
0 % Dreck... 110 % fun..


*


----------



## trek 6500 (1. November 2009)

@beuze 1 : schöne bilder , aber : wer knipst denn die ganzen vielen bilder und darf nie selber aufs photo ??? oder alle mit selbstauslöser gemacht ...???
greez , k.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. November 2009)

Selbvstauslöser. Und auf Weihnachten wünscht er sich mal nen Statvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2009)

schöne Tour Beuze  Bei mir waren es nur 36 km und 750 hm Aber schön war es auch 

Der Anfang




Das Ende 




ok, dazwischen gab es feinstes Herbstwetter


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. November 2009)

Mhhhhh, schööönes Intense  Aber auch schöne Touren hattet ihr da


----------



## beuze1 (1. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @beuze 1 : aber : wer knipst denn die ganzen vielen bilder und darf nie selber aufs photo ???
> greez , k.



mein 35-köpfiger Begleittross..





*
@ mzaskar
ihr zwei Leckermäuler...*


----------



## OneTwo (1. November 2009)

_*Runter nach Auribeau-sur-Siagne*_ ...





















*und wieder oben angekommen ...

*


----------



## idworker (1. November 2009)

@beuze: wer schießt den die Fotos. Kann ja eigentlich nicht immer der Selbstauslöser sein. Aber sonst danke für die nice pics. Ich bin jetzt auch mal dran...kommt schon....


----------



## beuze1 (1. November 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> @beuze: wer schießt den die Fotos. Kann ja eigentlich nicht immer der Selbstauslöser sein.



*ja da ist wohl noch jemand..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. November 2009)

*@idworker*
Welcher Biker geht heutzutage eigentlich ohne Fotografenteam auf die Pirsch  Die kriegen so´n Elektrobike, damit sie die ganze Ausrüstung schleppen können und dann werden alle fahrtechnischen Highlights sofort auf Platte gebannt  

*@beuze und mzaskar*
Ich bin hin und wech  sowohl von den schönen Touren, als auch von dem superschönen Wetter


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. November 2009)

*ja wirklich schöne Bilder Ich glaube ich mache blau morgen*


----------



## barbarissima (1. November 2009)

Auch ein schöner Trail


----------



## marco_m (1. November 2009)

boahh das Wetter heute, Hometrails genossen als ob's das letzte mal wäre 






Blick auf Cube, Zürichsee und die Alpen 




@mzaskar :
Wo wart ihr ? Bild 3 Stöcklikreuz? Bild 4 Sattelegg ?


----------



## beuze1 (1. November 2009)

*@OneTwo*


> *Runter nach Auribeau-sur-Siagne ...*



*Urlaub oder Job..*


----------



## j.wayne (1. November 2009)

Bei uns war auch Spitzenwetter

Kleine Jedermann Tour mit ca 60km und 1200hm, 3 Cubes warn auch dabei




Auf den Spuren des Spessartweges 1




Dann auf den Eselsweg


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2009)

@ Marco m 

Yep


----------



## OneTwo (1. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *@OneTwo*
> *Urlaub oder Job..*



@beuze
Job

Aber hier kommt man leicht auf andere Gedanken.


----------



## Organspänder (1. November 2009)

*Schöne Bilder und Touren habt ihr da heute alle gemacht*


----------



## HILLKILLER (1. November 2009)

Schöne Bilder die auf Euren Touren entstanden sind.

Zwar kann ich nicht soviel bieten, aber etwas Herbst schon.




Brandenburger Dom, hier bekam Berlin das Stadtrecht.




Die halbe Mühle ist noch zu haben, interesse? (Dank Brandstiftung in dem tollen Zustand)




Wo auch immer der Weg ist.




Es ist Herbst, kein einziges Boot mehr im Wasser.




Der Abend kommt nahe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firnwulf (1. November 2009)

Herbst \o/


----------



## linkespurfahrer (2. November 2009)

Habe gestern früh auch ne Tour gemacht:

6:53, -2°C: Startklar




7:28, Wirtschaftsweg bei Grießen vom Tagebau Jänschwalde (in wenigen Jahren wird dieses Gelände bis etwa kurz vor dem Baum im Hintergrund dem Bagger zum Opfer fallen)




andere Perspektive (der Wald kommt auch wech  ):




und dann war der Akku vom Nokia platt 

10:50, +2°C: Nach schönstem Wetter und Fahrten über z. T. noch leicht bereiftem Laub und 96 km wieder zurück.


----------



## trek 6500 (2. November 2009)

..96 km - respekt !!!!!  minusgrade hatten wir bisher noch nicht .....


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2009)

Km sind doch nicht relevant, hm zählen.


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Km sind doch nicht relevant, hm zählen.


Genau! 

Ich finde die Startzeit sehr beeindruckend  Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich um die Zeit sicher vom Rad kippen würde, hat man die Wege da bestimmt ganz für sich alleine


----------



## bender_79 (2. November 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Brandenburger Dom, hier bekam Berlin das Stadtrecht.



Meine Heimat...

War auch am Wochenende dort im Unterholz unterwegs,
allerdings mit KTM EXC 

greets


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Km sind doch nicht relevant, hm zählen.



Definitiv! Aber trotzdem. So früh ausstehen? Nääää


----------



## Groudon (2. November 2009)

verzogener schüler hier xD ich muss noch eher aus 'm Bette ^^ aber früh biken ist wirklich was tolles =) fahre auch ab und an früh um 7 in die Schule - hat schon was ... auch wenns nur ~8km wald ist ^^


----------



## rboncube (2. November 2009)

Hallo, als stiller Mitleser (fahre seit vier Jahren kein Cube mehr, bin aber Mitbegründer dieses Treads s.S.1) möchte ich mal den ständigen Postern und Stammitgliedern in diesem Tread mein Kompliment aussprechen. Tolle Bilder, schöne Bikes und vor allem ein sehr freundschaftlicher und fairer Umgangston sind Gründe auch als Abtrüniger immer wieder hier rein zu schauen. Also bitte so weiter machen.´

Hier könnten sich einige andere Unterforen mal was abschauen.

Liebe Grüße
Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (2. November 2009)

*das stimmt *


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2009)

Definitiv!


----------



## idworker (2. November 2009)

*stimmt, gute, gepflegte community hier. Danke an der Stelle auch mal von mir*

Grüße vom stürmischen Bodensee


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2009)

Wie - stürmischer Bodensee  Keine Sonne, kein Spätsommer  Gibts doch gar nicht


----------



## idworker (2. November 2009)

doch leider, wollte eigentlich noch mit dem Bike ins Geschäft shutteln (einfach 23km 100hm) aber phuu, das ist doch nicht ganz der Hit. Mal schauen vllt. wirds noch einmal besser...


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. November 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> *stimmt, gute, gepflegte community hier. Danke an der Stelle auch mal von mir*
> 
> Grüße vom stürmischen Bodensee


 
*wat sturm?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (2. November 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie - stürmischer Bodensee  Keine Sonne, kein Spätsommer  Gibts doch gar nicht



*kaum das ein sehr freundschaftlicher und fairer Umgangston hier angesprochen ist, muß unser Mädel wieder hetzen..*

*Zeigt her eure Regenklomotten,*
(ältere Bilder)


----------



## FWck (2. November 2009)

Sag' mal Beuze, bei den Mengen an Touren die du fährst, auf was für eine Jahreslaufleistung kommst du da?  Und was ist die Gesamtlaufleistung von deinem Würfel bisher?


----------



## Groudon (2. November 2009)

Theoretisch kann man das ja mal "nachmessen".  Müssten ja alle km-Angaben hier immer so stehen. ^^ Aber bin echt baff ... ich komme im Jahr auf ~4000km ... seit März sinds bisher 3200km und hab ja noch 2 monate. ^^


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *kaum das ein sehr freundschaftlicher und fairer Umgangston hier angesprochen ist, muß unser Mädel wieder hetzen..*


 
*Du weißt doch, schwarze Schafe gibt´s überall  *





 (...nur kein SchwarzesSchafSmilie deshalb ersatzweise die schwarze Katze )


----------



## EagleEye (2. November 2009)

Schwarze Schafe sind immer gut 



Nächstes Jahr kommt noch eins dazu, wobei das dann eher nen schwarzer Hütehund wird


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2009)

Ich hab grad auf meinem PC noch nen Bild ausm Sommer ausgegraben, was noch nicht online war





Und da mir langweilig war n bissl rumgesielt. Invertiert sieht geil aus. Wäre doch mal nen Mädlesbike?!





Oh man......Ich vermiss es
Winter 2007- 2008:





Winter 2008-2009:









Was ich miit dem Bike schon erlebt hab 
brrr....Soviel Winter...





(Bearbeitet bei Bogl - Ist sommerlicher, als meine Bearbeitung )


----------



## beuze1 (2. November 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Sag' mal Beuze, bei den Mengen an Touren die du fährst, auf was für eine Jahreslaufleistung kommst du da?  Und was ist die Gesamtlaufleistung von deinem Würfel bisher?


*
die erste Tour mit meinem AMS 125 war am 9 Feb.2008...




und bis gestern 




haben wir trotz langwierigen Verletzungen








und defekten..












zusammen wunderschöne Touren mit 12000km und 180000hm gemacht..
*



.
.
*and it goes on*


----------



## zeKai (2. November 2009)

na so.. ich würds denke auch fahren  sieht irgendwie gut aus.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2009)

Sieht verdammt gut aus 
@ Beutze:
Hey - Meine erste Tour war am 16.2.2008  Fast gleich  
Mein Bike hat 2000 weniger als deins , aber hm satt. Wieviele weiß ich nicht, da mein Höhenmessgerät a.) noch nicht lange existiert und b.) unzuverlässig is


----------



## idworker (2. November 2009)

wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: bei mir sind es dieses Jahr -bis jetzt - 6877km / 57800hm incl. der TransAlp. Mal schauen was noch geht dieses Jahr

das rosa Stereo sieht net schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (2. November 2009)

*bei mir sinds dieses Jahr nur 4200km und 62000hm bis jetzt*
*...alles nur weil ich so wenig blau gemacht habe*


----------



## EagleEye (2. November 2009)

wie schafft ihr das?
ich hab im 1. Überblick ~3700km bei ~165000hm, ich hab noch paar km mehr nur die hab ich nicht mitm GPS geloggt


----------



## linusb (2. November 2009)

... mal wieder ein Foto.

Mein Würfel auf der noBrakes-Herbstausfahrt '09 in die Chiemgauer Alpen...





... Feierabend auf der Wimmeralm (unterhalb Hochries) in tierischer Gesellschaft 

Gruß von der Ostalb


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr das?
> ich hab im 1. Überblick ~3700km bei ~165000hm, ich hab noch paar km mehr nur die hab ich nicht mitm GPS geloggt




hast aber viele hm ???  Die zählen aber


----------



## idworker (2. November 2009)

frag mich auch wie das geht 3700km und 165000hm??.......kann was net passen


----------



## EagleEye (2. November 2009)

ka, ich fahre eigentlich nur in den Bergen in meiner Umgebung und nehm da immer die größten Berge mit die ich finden kann. Daher kommen da immer einige Höhenmeter zusammen.


----------



## FWck (2. November 2009)

Respekt für eure Kilometerleistungen, da komm ich bei weitem nicht hin 

Und Beuze, schöne Bilderzusammenfassung eurer "Beziehung"   Und deine Laufleistungen sind schon ein echtes Wort 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## idworker (2. November 2009)

ok, wenn du es sagst......Grüße


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2009)

also ich habe mal gerade geschaut, da ich mein Garmin seit 4 Mon nutze sind ca 3500km und rund 40000hm zusammen gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (2. November 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> frag mich auch wie das geht 3700km und 165000hm??.......kann was net passen



*man braucht nicht mal Berge..

Die Fortbewegung auf dem VertiBike® erfolgt nicht wie gewohnt am Boden, sondern senkrecht nach oben! 











aber im ernst.. kommt mir schon auch sehr viel vor..*


----------



## EagleEye (2. November 2009)

ja so betrachtet kams mir auch komisch vor, aber wenn ich mir die Höhenmeter der einzelnen Touren anseh kommt es mir wieder passend vor.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2009)

Wieviel machst denn pro tour...km/hm...und vll. wie lange (könnte zum verständniss helffen)


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2009)

alter Schwede was fährst du den für Wände hoch?


----------



## EagleEye (2. November 2009)

im Durchschnitt so 20-30km mit 1000-2000hm


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2009)

könntst bei den Daten auch super Guide machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (2. November 2009)

jo mach ich bei meinen Kumpels auch immer wieder mal


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2009)

Also für 20km und 1000hm muss ich schon in den Pfälzer Wald fahren unsere Gegend gibt das nicht her.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2009)

Ja, genau dahin muss ich auch Bei uns bekommen wir zwar höhenmeter. aber nich auf 20km....
Guide mach ich bei spaßtouren fast immer...Verdammt, da wird man neidisch aufs tarrain!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2009)

*Das war die letzte Tour mit ordentlich HM, waren 1600hm*


----------



## EagleEye (2. November 2009)

naja ich komm eigentlich ausm Harz, da konnte ich mehr Höhenmeter machen. Hier kommt das auch noch zu stande aber halt nur wenn ich von Berg zu Berg fahre.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2009)

*Wenn ich mal nicht mein Cube reite dann eben einen Löwen.
*


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. November 2009)

Ganzschön sentimentale Stimmung, bei diesen Rückblicksbilder *g* Scheint so als macht ihr schon Jahresabschluss  Aber solch Rückblicke haben schon was.

@bender_79: Ja das gute alte Brandenburg


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2009)

Ne. Der richtige 09 rückblick kommt irgend wann nach weihanchten


----------



## HILLKILLER (2. November 2009)

Ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten, fällt einem da zwangsläufig ein *g*


----------



## Beff94 (2. November 2009)

hallo, ich möchte meinem Bike mal was gutes gönnen und habe vor mir eine XTR Kurbel ranzubauen.
Gibts die Kurbel auch ohne Kettenblätter??
und
welche 2fach Kefüs sind zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (2. November 2009)

ganz ganz ehrlich, lass es 
wenn du unbedingt was von der XTR  Gruppe willst, dann nimm das Shadowschaltwerk


----------



## acid-driver (2. November 2009)

kettenführung -> google mal nach "zweig"
xtr - kurbel -> wenn du die kohle hast lohnt es sich


----------



## Popeye34 (3. November 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> ganz ganz ehrlich, lass es



NA DANN LEG MAL LOS, WARUM 
Welche Negative Erfahrung hat du mit der XTR Kurbel gemacht?



Ryo schrieb:


> wenn du unbedingt was von der XTR  Gruppe willst, dann nimm das Shadowschaltwerk



Also ist das Shadow Schaltwerk das einzig gute/Lohnenswerte Teil von der Kompletten XTR-Gruppe?? IST DAS DEIN ERNST??

Bist du XTR schon gefahren, oder sprechen dich, die XTR Parts Optisch nicht an?


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2009)

Ist Bildhübsch, geringfügig leichter als XT und doppelt so teuer 
Aber wenn es gefällt und man sich was gönnen will


----------



## Popeye34 (3. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist Bildhübsch, geringfügig leichter als XT und doppelt so teuer
> Aber wenn es gefällt und man sich was gönnen will



Sag ich doch.......


----------



## Beff94 (3. November 2009)

ja des mein ich ja die schaut hamma aus!

Deshalb hab ich auch gefragt ob jemand weis, ob es die ohne Kettenblätter gibt. Mir gehts ja nur um die Optik.


----------



## EagleEye (3. November 2009)

Da musst du mal die Läden abklappern oder die Leute ansprechen die gebrauchte verkaufen.
Direkt verkauft wirds in der Regeln nicht ohne aber ab und zu gibts dann doch mal welche.


----------



## Beff94 (3. November 2009)

ok, danke


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> ja des mein ich ja die schaut hamma aus!
> 
> Deshalb hab ich auch gefragt ob jemand weis, ob es die ohne Kettenblätter gibt. Mir gehts ja nur um die Optik.


 
Tendiert in die gleiche Richtung und es gibt dieses auch mit nur 2 Kettenblättern oder natürlich mit 3  

XTR gibt es meines Erachtens nur als Komplettset

PS: Ich komme aus der Schweiz, daher die Preise in CHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (3. November 2009)

Beff94 schrieb:


> ja des mein ich ja die schaut hamma aus!
> 
> Deshalb hab ich auch gefragt ob jemand weis, ob es die ohne Kettenblätter gibt. Mir gehts ja nur um die Optik.






  Du kannst die Kurbel Kaufen z.b. HIER um 279...
  Dann Verkaufst du die Kettenblätter (bringt wieder Kohle rein)wie  z.b. hier: 44er /32er / 22er . Der gleiche Verkäufer bietet momentan eine  XTR OHNE Kettenblätter an ......
Du besorgst dir andere Blätter und  das Ergebnis "könnte" so aussehen:







Der link dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=39916
*Ich habe nur "XTR 2 fach" Gegoogelt.....*


----------



## Ryo (3. November 2009)

xzippo schrieb:


> NA DANN LEG MAL LOS, WARUM
> Welche Negative Erfahrung hat du mit der XTR Kurbel gemacht?
> 
> 
> ...



Bevor wir hier jetzt die Baseballschläger auspacken...du hast meinen Beitrag missverstanden, ich hab nix gegen die XTR Gruppe, bin selbst hochzufrieden damit. Nur finde ich, dass das an einem AMS Comp rausgeworfenes Geld ist. Ich würd da vorher lieber in z.B. einen vernünftigen Dämpfer investieren. (und der da:  bezog sich auf die Vorgeschichte mit Beff.) Aber es gibt ja auch Leute die fahren 5000,- Felgen an ihrem ´89 Honda CRX. Von daher jedem das Seine, ich finds überzogen... but just my 2 cents


----------



## Popeye34 (3. November 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Bevor wir hier jetzt die Baseballschläger auspacken...du hast meinen Beitrag missverstanden, ich hab nix gegen die XTR Gruppe, bin selbst hochzufrieden damit. Nur finde ich, dass das an einem AMS Comp rausgeworfenes Geld ist. Ich würd da vorher lieber in z.B. einen vernünftigen Dämpfer investieren. (und der da:  bezog sich auf die Vorgeschichte mit Beff.) Aber es gibt ja auch Leute die fahren 5000,- Felgen an ihrem ´89 Honda CRX. Von daher jedem das Seine, ich finds überzogen... but just my 2 cents



Baseball ist doch Cool 

OK, alles klar......


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. November 2009)

Sowas wird mir auch immer gesagt  Da bei mir der Antrieb eh nie länger als ne saisson hebt, und der zwangsläufig wieder runterfliegt lohntss sich nich da was richtig gutes zu investieren. Bei Shimano Kurbelln ists nämlich so, dass wenn die KB verschlissen sind, du dir besser ne neue Kurbel kaufst, da das auch niicht viel teurer ist 

(Gemacht hab ichs trotzdem Aber nur bei der Kurbel.(Race face - die hebt allerdings auch länger als Shimano) Kette und Ritzel sin billig-"schrott" )


----------



## Cortezsi (3. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sowas wird mir auch immer gesagt  Da bei mir der Antrieb eh nie länger als ne saisson hebt, und der zwangsläufig wieder runterfliegt lohntss sich nich da was richtig gutes zu investieren. Bei Shimano Kurbelln ists nämlich so, dass wenn die KB verschlissen sind, du dir besser ne neue Kurbel kaufst, da das auch niicht viel teurer ist
> 
> (Gemacht hab ichs trotzdem Aber nur bei der Kurbel.(Race face - die hebt allerdings auch länger als Shimano) Kette und Ritzel sin billig-"schrott" )



Darauf laßt uns alle einen heben!

Da pflichte ich bei: Die Preise für die KB's sind wirklich viel zu hoch.


----------



## EagleEye (3. November 2009)

also für die kleinen gehts eigentlich und wenn man die Kette regelmäßig wechselt leben die Blätter auch lange genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2009)

Bilder 







Was aus dem Sommer, damit es warm ums Herz wird


----------



## Groudon (3. November 2009)

*träum* ... auch ohne bike wärs dort sicher sehr geil =) nix mit 7°C *brrr*


----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2009)

> also für die kleinen gehts eigentlich und wenn man die Kette regelmäßig wechselt leben die Blätter auch lange genug.



also bei mehrmaligen Kettenwechsel bis zu 4x mehr geht eh nicht,dann musst du die Kassette tauschen da sind ca. 100 bei XT fällig, Fahrleistung hier ca. 4000km.
bei kompl. Wechsel also fahren bis die Kette anfängt zu springen hast du eine Fahrleistung von ca.5000km und das kostet dich ca.60.
Was ist den jetzt Billiger?
Jeder kann das handhaben wie er will, ich habe alles schon ausbrobiert und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, fahren bis nix mehr geht.
Dann gibt es auch immer so ein schönes großes Paket.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. November 2009)

Genau so handhabe ich das auch 
Kette fahren bis sie reißt, oder springt. Dann kommt ne neue Kette und Ritzel un gut is. KB heben dann (zumindest bei mir) um die 2 Antriebe. dann sind die auch fällig...


----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2009)

genau zumindest das Mittlere.


----------



## EagleEye (3. November 2009)

ich hab das letztens auch gemacht und sie gefahren bis sie gerissen ist, das war nach ~4000 aber dann musste ich alles wechseln, Kassette , Kleines und Mittleres Kettenblatt.
Jetzt hab ich mir gesagt das ich nach 1500km immer die Kette wechsel dann sollte ich um einiges lÃ¤nger SpaÃ an den Teilen haben.
Weil eine Kette kostet 9â¬, die anderen Teile um einiges mehr 
AuÃerdem ist es ne Frage der Sicherheit, weil wenn dir die Kette auf ner Tour reiÃt kannst du sie vielleicht ein mal flicken, aber hÃ¤lt sie dann bis nach Hause?


----------



## beuze1 (3. November 2009)

bin ich jetzt im Technikforum..

*wär hätte es gedacht..ich bin heute auch mal wieder gefahren..

kniffliger holweg zur Argen runter
















dann immer dem Fluß folgen








kurzer Technikstopp-am Montage Ständer









ideal um die Schaltung einzustellen




weiter geht die Reise




mal Hüben- mal drüben




und über Neukirch mit Alpen-Panorama nach Hause...


*




> Heidenheim ein Nebelloch


*äh, hatts Nebel in Heidenheim..:*


----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2009)

beuze du hast es gut bei uns ist nur Dauerregen ausserdem plagt mich ein Schnupfen.


----------



## wildkater (3. November 2009)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ich hab das letztens auch gemacht und sie gefahren bis sie gerissen ist, das war nach ~4000 aber dann musste ich alles wechseln, Kassette , Kleines und Mittleres Kettenblatt.
> Jetzt hab ich mir gesagt das ich nach 1500km immer die Kette wechsel dann sollte ich um einiges länger Spaß an den Teilen haben.
> Weil eine Kette kostet 9, die anderen Teile um einiges mehr
> Außerdem ist es ne Frage der Sicherheit, weil wenn dir die Kette auf ner Tour reißt kannst du sie vielleicht ein mal flicken, aber hält sie dann bis nach Hause?


mir ist die Kette am Samstag gerissen... Hatte ausnahmsweise kein Reparaturzeug dabei, typisch - aber war noch nicht weit weg von zu Hause. 
Ich gönne mir jetzt einen komplett neuen Antrieb hinten und vorne - bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu meiner XT-Kurbel (Preislage bis 150). 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der SLX, die ist ja kaum schwerer als die XT aber angeblich um einiges stabiler?


----------



## beuze1 (3. November 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> beuze du hast es gut bei uns ist nur Dauerregen ausserdem plagt mich ein Schnupfen.



*dann mal gute besserung..
hast Du das schonmal versucht auf dem Bike..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2009)

Also ich habe die SLX schon eine weile drauf, habe sie mir genommen hauptsächlich wegen dem Design, also bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden damit aber länger haltbar ist ein gerücht.
Hier noch ein Bildchen.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *dann mal gute besserung..
> hast Du das schonmal versucht auf dem Bike..*



Danke....das Bild ist auch geil.


----------



## barbarissima (3. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> 
> > Heidenheim ein Nebelloch
> ...


 

*So´n bisschen Nebel kann doch einen richtigen Heidenheimer nicht schockieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Da heize ich im Bikini die Trails runter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## beuze1 (3. November 2009)

> Da heize ich im Bikini die Trails runter



*soooooo..*


----------



## barbarissima (3. November 2009)

*Nicht ganz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. November 2009)

war gestern auch wieder unterwegs  gemütliche 20 km in 1:15 allerdings viel uphill.

morgen gehts dann zur großen schlammschlacht  11:30-16:30 (und das bei dem schlechten wetter das gemeldet ist... ich lass mir den spaß nicht nehmen im matsch wirdsnur noch lustiger, auch wenn ich auf mein schlüsselbein aufpassen muss)


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. November 2009)

Ähm was du uphil fährst, fährst später auch wieder runter, oder?


----------



## FWck (3. November 2009)

Hoffen wirs für ihn  Wenns nur uphill gäb' würd ich glaub ich nicht aufm Rad sitzen 
Aber wir erwarten Bilder von der Schlammschlacht morgen!


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. November 2009)

na klar fahr ich auch das wieder runter was es hoch geht  allerdings hättt ich zeitlich gesehen gerne weniger uphill  und naja die zurückgelegte strecke ist ja auch unterschiedlich (uphill zieht sich, downhill schon kurz und knackig ^^)

greetz

aber by the way: die Weinberge bieten so einige nette Trails die es zu erforschen gilt ^^

Morgen gehts übrigens auf den "M-Weg" sollte den wer kennen  und zwar im bereich zwischen Erlabrunn bis Karlstadt und wieder zurück

ob ich morgen groß zum bilder machen komme, weiß ich nicht, aber da wir nur eine 3 mann gruppe sind kann ich ja mla fragen ob das klar geht  ansonsten gibts bilder von den pausen udn natürlich bilder von danach ^^ (die danach vom bike natürlich in ordentlicher qualität mit meiner dslr ^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. November 2009)

Mh, ich hock mich eigtl. nie aufs Bike, wenn ich nicht weiß, dass es höhenmeter gibt


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mh, ich hock mich eigtl. nie aufs Bike, wenn ich nicht weiß, dass es höhenmeter gibt


ich auch nicht aber ein Zeit und streckenverhältnis von 1:1 wäre schon ganz nett  klar liebe ich uphills genauso und hab ein strahlendrauf wenn ich absolut fertig oben ankomme ^^ aber trotzdem.. es gibt tage an denen wünscht man sich doch etwas mehr downhill

an den meisten tagen jedoch wünscht man sich mehr zeit zum biken ^^ denn bis auf extreme windböen extreme hitze und gewitter hält mich wenig vom biken ab


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. November 2009)

So gerne ich touren fahre, und dabei hoch fahre. Ich fahre hoch um des downhills willen Ohne knackigen Downhill mit technik und flowpassagen machts keinen Spaß  Egal; BILDER!






UUppps. Kein Cube. verzeiht mir. Aber langsam reichts mir mit Cube! So gern ich die räder hab, so nett ich die leute finde. Aber dass man es auch nur im ansatz wagt, mir bzw cheffe un somit dem laden nach viereinhalbwochen die rechnung zu schicken, ohne die Lager ist ne frechheit. Wenn die lager morgen nicht nachkommen dann.....mh...kann ich auch nichts machen, weil ich auf sie angewiesen bin


----------



## regenrohr (3. November 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> beuze du hast es gut bei uns ist nur Dauerregen



heute ging es doch, bin zwar nur 36km gefahren, aber dank des leichten Regens und den milden Temperaturen waren kaum Wanderer unterwegs


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. November 2009)

ich verabschiede mich hier mal eben höflich in die heutige tour ^^

wetter ist sehr wechselhaft (5 min regen, 5min sonnenschein) aber es wird dreckig xD

also später bike putzen.... naja halb so wild ^^ ich freu mich schon drauf

greetz

achja: ich bring bilder mit


----------



## linkespurfahrer (4. November 2009)

Wenn wir schon mal bei Fahrleistung und Ketten sind:

...wieder mal fÃ¤llig 



Alles liegt bereit:



Obere Kette Alt, untere Kette Neu:






...LÃ¤ngung um etwa 8mm nach 2500km
bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch Kurbel raus und...



...Tretlager sauber machen, 0,1l Wasser aus dem Rahmen laufen lassen, und Gewinde etc. neu fetten



alles wieder zusammenbauen



und Fertig! 




Jetzt bei km 7350 seit April 2009 (fehlende HM komepensiere ich durch KM und Cycletrainer) die vierte Kette. Das 12er,14er,16er und 18er Ritzel habe ich beim letzten Kettenwechsel im August bei km 4900 gewechselt. NÃ¤chstes Mal bei km 9800 wird die Kassette mitgewechselt. Mal schauen wies mit den BlÃ¤ttern ist.

Und noch was: eine gepflegte und frische Kette fÃ¤hrt sich einfach ruhiger, sanfter, zuverlÃ¤ssiger  , leichter und schaltet sich besser als eine, die schon lange Ã¼berfÃ¤llig ist.( XTR Kurbel Fahrern ist beim EBM die Kette vermutlich wegen mangelnder Aufmerksamkeit gerissen...-da hat dann das Geld nicht mehr gereicht?) Bin bis jetzt bei 55â¬ fÃ¼r Ritzel und Kette. Also je nach Fahrweise Kette alle 2200km +/- 300km wechseln. Bei jedem zweiten Wechsel die hÃ¤ufig gefahrenen Ritzel und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

Hach das gute Galli Fett  

Aber ich warte meist bis die 0.1 Seite passt  dafür brauche ich aber keine 2 500 km


----------



## beuze1 (4. November 2009)

*@ linkespurfahrer*


> ...Tretlager sauber machen, 0,1l Wasser aus dem Rahmen laufen lassen, und Gewinde etc. neu fetten









*Du hast vergessen ein 3er Loch zu bohren...*








*@ mzaskar*


> dafür brauche ich aber keine 2 500 km



*klar, bei Deinem antritt..*


----------



## trek 6500 (4. November 2009)

.....vorgestern das letzte mal auf dem bike gesessen - seitdem dauerregen und kalt isses auch noch .. so ein mist .-all denen , die schönes wetter haben : viel spass .... grummel ...


----------



## bikegeek (4. November 2009)

herbst ist ne scheiss zeit um sich nen neues bike zu kaufen *mitgrummel*
will zumindest mal fastn winter rumhaben *grummel grummel*


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. November 2009)

so bin wieder daheim... 51,27km ham mich ganz schön gebeutelt.... erstmal ne warme badewanne ^^

bilder gabs leider dank des blöden wetters keine.. aber kann euch das bike dann trotzdem morgen noch zeigen.. ist garnicht so eingesaut wie befürchtet... es war ZU NASS  und da wo es nicht zu nass war.. wars steinig ^^


----------



## Halfstep (4. November 2009)

hier eins von heute nachmittag. leider etwas unscharf.


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. November 2009)

*das neue CC  schön *


----------



## FWck (4. November 2009)

Schick, schick. Gefällt mir besser als auf den Katalogfotos. Deins oder nur vom Händler geliehen? Wenn deins, dann Glückwunsch und tausch die Pedale aus


----------



## r19andre (4. November 2009)

Tach,

das sieht man mal wieder das es kein LTD Rahmen ist.

Ansonsten fürs Geld immer wieder ein goiles Bike

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Groudon (4. November 2009)

Meiner meinung nach sind ALLE LTD CC Bikes mit dem LTD Rahmen ausgerüstet ! Welcher soll er denn sonst sein ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (4. November 2009)

*Pedale kommen natürlich ab! Es ist ein LTD, sieht man an der brücke hinten. *
*Gruß Klaus*


----------



## Groudon (4. November 2009)

Nur komisch, dass das Gusset Steuerrohr-Unterrohr 2 Schweißnarben hat ... auf dder CUBE Website sieht das Gusset wie durch Hydroforming range"pappt" aus ...


----------



## Andreas Hecht (4. November 2009)

Tach Leute,
ist schon ein besch.... Wetter zur Zeit, kann wirklich niemand gebrauchen.Letztes Wochenende war noch der " Goldene Herbst "bei uns und zum Glück war ich nochmal unterwegs.Berge haben wir hier leider keine Berge (außer den Kalimandscharo ca. 140m hoch und verboten dort zu fahren). Wenn man hier so zusieht kann man schon neidisch werden,wo einige Leute so wohnen oder besser gesagt biken.Sind schon tolle Bilder dabei.Der nächste Berg bei uns ist erst der Brocken und der ist auch noch 120km entfernt.

Macht weiter so ist ein tolles Forum (wie bekomme ich Bilder direkt angezeigt und in groß? )

Gruß dreas


----------



## HILLKILLER (4. November 2009)

Ja kenn ich doch irgendwoher, letztens schon ausm Zug bestaunt  Hab ich mir da schon fast gedacht, dass man da nich fahren kann, aber ist fototechnisch sehr interessant, mal irgendwann hin 

Bild ins Benutzeralbum laden -> unter dem entsprechenden Foto gibts die Schaltfläche "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" da den Code seiner Wahl auswählen und in den Post packen...

Gruß aus MD


----------



## beuze1 (5. November 2009)

*Hier ist ja sauber nix los...
ich geh jetzt Biken..*


----------



## r19andre (5. November 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Pedale kommen natürlich ab! Es ist ein LTD, sieht man an der brücke hinten. *
> *Gruß Klaus*



ne eben nicht,

die 2010er LTd´s haben kein geschweisstes Gusset und eine verschliffenen Übergang Sitzrohr Sitzstrebe.

Das ist höchstens ein 2009er, aber ist nix schlimmes 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (5. November 2009)

Das ist mit Sicherheit ein 09er LTD-Rahmen


----------



## Spiderbein (5. November 2009)

Et Stereo:










Evtl. kommen noch die Aufkleber auf den Felgen ab.


----------



## CJee83 (5. November 2009)

@Spiderbein

Unbdingt die Aufkleber wegmachen, sieht wesentlich besser aus 
Hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. November 2009)

..ja , war auch mein 1. gedanke , als ich dein bike geseh´n hab - sehr schick - aber ohne aufbapper !!!


----------



## drexsack (5. November 2009)

Hmm ich würde sie dranlassen, sonst hat man ja fast garkeine farblichen Akzente mehr.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. November 2009)

mir gefällts auch...geschmackssache


----------



## derAndre (5. November 2009)

Bei mir lösen sie sich von aleine ab, zumindest ein bisschen und das sieht dann richtig kagge aus...


----------



## zeKai (5. November 2009)

So total schwarz wirkt auf Dauer irgendwie schon fad. Deswegen auch hier PRO Aufkleber  (außer die lösen sich von selber)


----------



## Groudon (5. November 2009)

Wenn das auf jeder Felgenseite jeweils 2 voneinander getrennte aufkleber sind würde ich zumindest einen pro felgenseite abmachen und auf er anderen seite den gegenüberliegenden --- so sieht es nicht komplett schwarz aber auch nicht so "voll"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (6. November 2009)

hi,

hab mal eine kruze frage, ich fahr das reaction 2009 und die sunringle naben, ich hatte direkt nen lagerschaden, lager wurden vom händler "ausgetauscht". nur fährt es immernoch relativ schwerfällig. bin dann ne 70km tour gefahren und hab dort bemerkt dass das hinterrad total am schwimmen war. es eierte förmlich. im stehen konnte ich das hinterrad dann nach links rechts bewegen. war also heute wieder beim händler und er hat die konusschrauben festgedreht. naja, das ganze rad läuft immernoch schwergängig, läuft nicht mehr so schön leicht und ich hab immernoch minimal spiel im hinterrad. hat jemand vielleicht die gleichen naben und gleiche probleme bzw auffälligkeiten?

nun, wie viel spiel darf ein hinterrad haben? gar keines oder ist ein kleines ok?

und wenn ich das kleinste ritzel der kasette fahre, knallt, knackt es richtig laut wenn ich unter last fahre. es ist nur das ritzel. und das nach 2000km. kann man nur das ritzel oder muss man die komplette kasette tauschen?


----------



## Dämon__ (6. November 2009)

Also das Lager sollte fast Spielfrei sein, wenn das Lager aber wie bei dir schwer dreht und seitliches Spiel hat ist die Lageraufnahme warscheinlich schon  hinüber.
Das kleinste Ritzel von der Kassette kann man tauschen ist aber einzel schwer zu bekommen, schau mal ob die Kassette richtig angezogen ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. November 2009)

Also nebenmäßig sollte theoretisch kein Spiel vorhanden sein...
Vll.. hängt das knacken auch mit irgendwas weiter vorne sprich tretlager, oder sonstwas zusammen. vll. wegen der kettenlienie? Keine ahnung Knacken is relativ...


----------



## Ryo (6. November 2009)

Andi, was machen die Lager? Oder immernoch Scottish unterwegs?


----------



## zeKai (6. November 2009)

@pinocchi0 einer der gründe warum ich auf einen total anderen lrs gewechselt bin. Meine sunringle waren auch total hinüber. Wie bei dir totales Spiel in alle Himmelsrichtungen. Habe die auch ersetzt bekommen. Lasse aber dennoch meine neuen Weißen felgen drin


----------



## floggel (6. November 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> bla bla bla


Ja, schön, und wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (6. November 2009)

*Tour vom letzten Dienstag im Zugspitzland.*
*Perfektes Bikewetter!*
*53 km, 1240 hm.*

Plansee








schöööööön




super Panorama









*...und morgen gehts auf die Reintalangeralm im Reintal (Garmischer Raum)*


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. November 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Andi, was machen die Lager? Oder immernoch Scottish unterwegs?



Bis heute ja  ABER! am mittwoch abend kamen die Lager. GEstern fand die erste Schicht statt. Wurde leider mangels Zeit nicht fertig. Und heute um kurz nach 21 Uhr war ich fertig 
War viel arbeti. Jetzt sind einige sachen gemacht, die dringenst nötig waren.
- 36 eingebaut und das leih laufrad verbaut
- ALLE lager ersetztz, montiert 
- Das ganze Rad auseinandergenommen, sauber gemacht, gefettet und zusammengebaut
- bremskolben gängig gemacht
- Züge un außenhüllen getauscht
- usw.............

Also alles gemacht.
Für die nächste Saisson fehlen:
- LRS (evtl. bleibt die 36 verbaut...dazu muss ich sie mal fahren)
- wahrsch. bis dahin neuer antrieb
- Bis dahin neue reifen, bremsbeläge, griffe, sattel....also so die normalen dinge 

Auf jedenfall komm ich mit dem Rad jetzt mal über den Winter  Ich habs geeeeeeeeeern Fuhr sich auch super und der 2 m treppen drop fühlte sich auch gut an 
Sooo.....Fotos von gestern:









Die hälfte eines Puzzels 





Die kette hinterlässt ihre Spuren!!! Jetzt ist es abgeschliffen, gereinigt, lackiert und geschützt 

Der grüne lack is verdammt gut!!!!!!





Zum ausbessern genau richtig!





Man sieht an, das ding hat gelitten!
Aber es hat einiges an pflege erhalten und steht jetzt wieder top da!! Lager sind da noch alt..


----------



## Organspänder (6. November 2009)

@CUBEAMS 125 XTR

Perfektes Wetter und perfekte Gegend Top Billder


----------



## freeride_bogl (6. November 2009)

wow !

werd sowas auch mal machen müssen ...

stell maln pic vom ganzen rad rein, mich interessiert die geo mit der 160mm gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (6. November 2009)

@CUBEAMS 125 XTR geniale gegend!!! schöne bilder und gutes wetter erwischt...

@Andi 3001 bin auf die fahreindrücke mit der 36er gespannt. also raus, testen und berichten!


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. November 2009)

Is viel arbeit  Aber egal. Foto wollte ich noch machen, aber da ich von 5 bis nach 9 uhr beschäftigt war, hab ich keins mehr gemacht..
morgen werde ich nicht da sein. Naja, spätestens sonntag dann 
Geo is gar nich sooo anders. Fühl sich aber in der tendenz besser an  Was das ding bergab bringt, sieht man dann..
Achja: Gewicht: 14,56kg. Mit allem drum un dran.


----------



## captain_j (7. November 2009)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das so eine 160 Gabel gut zum Stereo passt. (Hab auch immer irgendwie das Gefühl "vorne" kann mit "hinten" nicht ganz mithalten, bei meinem 09 Stereo).
Wäre auch sehr daran interresiert, wenn da nicht so viele Hürden wären: alte Gabel verkaufen, neue Laufräder und dann noch Preis der neuen Gabel.
Das sind mir dann die +2cm Federweg fast nicht wert. 

Bin schon auf genaue Fahreigenschaften und Fotos gespannt.

Schönes Wochenende ...


----------



## S1las (7. November 2009)

Ich bezweifel, aber stark, dass die Garantie bei einem Vorfall (z.B Rahmenbruch usw) noch vorhanden ist, wenn da eine 160er Gabel drin steckt :/

Wuerde also erst rumprobieren, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist, außer man hat das Geld


----------



## barbarissima (7. November 2009)

*@CUBEAMS 125 XTR* 
sehr sehr schöne Bilder! Du hast ja offensichtlich großes Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da kann ich mit meinem mickrigen Bildchen ohne Sonne, ohne Berge einpacken


----------



## Dämon__ (7. November 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



Bärbel dein Bild mit deinem Lächeln ist doch viel schöner als die Sonne oder die Landschaft.


----------



## bujo12 (7. November 2009)

Habs geschafft ein Bild hochzuladen:


----------



## marco_m (7. November 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bärbel dein Bild mit deinem Lächeln ist doch viel schöner als die Sonne oder die Landschaft.


 
Kann ich nur unterschreiben, man(n) beachte nur einmal die perfekte Farbabstimmung die sich vom Bike bis zur Ausrüstung durchzieht ... einfach perfekt 

... und tschüss


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. November 2009)

S1las schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, aber stark, dass die Garantie bei einem Vorfall (z.B Rahmenbruch usw) noch vorhanden ist, wenn da eine 160er Gabel drin steckt :/
> 
> Wuerde also erst rumprobieren, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist, außer man hat das Geld



Ja, leider nicht. Aber soll ich dir was sagen? Theoretisch bräucht ich eh nen bike mit mehr federweg. Da ich aber noch gerne Cube fahren will, rüste ich meinen Bock nochmal für die nächste Saisson.
Er wird halten....




captain_j schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das so eine 160 Gabel gut zum Stereo passt. (Hab auch immer irgendwie das Gefühl "vorne" kann mit "hinten" nicht ganz mithalten, bei meinem 09 Stereo).
> Wäre auch sehr daran interresiert, wenn da nicht so viele Hürden wären: alte Gabel verkaufen, neue Laufräder und dann noch Preis der neuen Gabel.
> Das sind mir dann die +2cm Federweg fast nicht wert.
> 
> ...




Ja genau diesen Endurck habe ich schon seit 2008 Die Hürden sind das problem, genau....Aber bei mir hat sich eben viel ergeben, so dass ich jetzt einmal ausprobiere und dann demnäcst evtl. fest verbau 
Bei den laufräden kannst ja mal checken, ob sie auf steckachse erweiterbar sind....dann wäre ein Problem weniger

Bin heute leider erst um 7 heimgekommen, un somit wars duster....ABER: Ich hab mein bestes gegeben. Die Autoscheinwerfer haben mich auf ne Idee gebracht....





Hat mir nicht gefallen, war einfach viel viel viel zu hell, keine Kontraste, keine Farben......Also weiter ausprobiert. Nach zahlreichen einstellungsvarianten hatte ich eine gefunden. Dann hab ichh noch das standlicht benutzt, und naja, wie soll ich sagen, für den ersten eindruck langts 









(Der Himmel war nicht rot. - es war zappenduster. Aber durch die lange belichtungszeit und diversen einstellungen hat sichs ergeben)





Der gestern angesprochene Schutz....





NAtürlich ohne Blitz....Der Schatten kommt von der laterne...
Hoffe langt für erste eindrücke..
- Die Unschärfe und der gesuchte Schärfeunkt ist gewollt.....Kommt nur so brutel wegen den bedingungen... das erste is leider etwas verschwommen-

Schöne Sterne, fällt mir grad auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (7. November 2009)

schaut viel lässiger aus !


----------



## Tintera (7. November 2009)

Sooo schöne Bilder und ich hocke hier mit gebrochenem Handgelenk und futtere Schmerztabletten....


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (7. November 2009)

*...die heutige Tour, bei wiedermal Perfektem Wetter. 62 km, 1730 hm.*
*Die Alpen sind sooo schön *


Start bei Garmisch, noch etwas kühl in der früh, aber die Sonne lacht




Die erste Hütte auf dem Weg




Partnachklamm




Super schöner Anblick von der Schlucht (kommt leider auf den Bilder nicht so rüber )








Hab leider den Namen der Hütte vergesen 




Der teilweise sehr verblockte Trail nach oben




Immer mit Blick auf die verschneiten Berge




Da muss ich hinter








Es wird steiler und der Schnee mehr




Der Blick zurück




Jetzt wären Spikes recht, aber noch geht es mit dem Dicken Albert




Mein Weg ist nicht mehr zu sehen, ich fahre einfach nach Gefühl. Aufgegeben wird jedenfalls nicht 




Ziel erreicht




Super schöne Gegend, kein Mensch weit und breit. Passieren darf allerdings auch nichts, Handy geht auch nicht




Jetzt nur noch 5 h Fussmarsch zum Münchner Haus auf der Zugspitze 




Der Weg zurück




Jetzt heißts wieder Abschied nehmen, noch ca. 3 km bis Garmisch




*Sorry für die Bilderschlacht, beim nächsten mal wirds wieder weniger *


----------



## Sunset (7. November 2009)

absolutes


----------



## rene1973 (7. November 2009)

So mal zwei Fotos von meiner Tour heute. 
Mein Cube hat sich leider versteckt, wollte nicht auf das Foto drauf, ist etwas schüchtern.


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. November 2009)

*super Fotos  Sieht nach mehr aus*

*meine zwei von gestern, mei war das kalt *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (8. November 2009)

Cube AMS125 XTR schrieb:


> *...die heutige Tour, bei wiedermal Perfektem Wetter. 62 km, 1730 hm.*
> *Die Alpen sind sooo schön *
> 
> 
> ...



geile pics!
Grüße aus Garmisch! 
Ich liebe diese gegend hier.....


----------



## Furby33 (8. November 2009)

Hallo,

@ Pinocchio: habe selber das Reaction 09 K18 mit den Sunringle Naben.
Probleme hatt ich auch mit der Hinterradnabe, auch dieses laute Knacken/ Poltern, bei mir kam das aus der Nabe, die war irgendwie verschmutzt innendrin, hatte die beim Händler der hatte die neu gefettet war aber nach der 2-ten Tour wieder das gleiche.
Hab erst 1800km mit dem Rad gefahren.

Habe mir jetzt die Shimano XT Räder gekauft die laufen um einiges besser, aber da macht der Freilauf jetzt Faxen, der dreht teilweise durch 

Hab kein Glück bei den Laufräder.


----------



## captain_j (8. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bayer (8. November 2009)

*bilder hat der augus1328 gemacht* DANKE DAFÜR


ich mitm alten rad auf einem meiner lieblingstrails hier bei uns






hier die mitstreiter (hatte von oben bilder gemacht komm da grad auch an





gab auch ne schöne aussicht


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. November 2009)

wunderschönes panorama und ihr scheint auch echt euren spaß gehabt zu haben 

bei mir gehts später auch wieder auf tour (kann wohla ber nicht mti so schönen panoramas dienen.. ham nicht das beste wetter und die location ist auch nur durchschnittlich)

trotzdem denk ich werden wir unsern spaß haben ^^

also dann.. wir sehn uns in knapp 4 stunden (in ner halben stund gehts los)


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (8. November 2009)

Bayer schrieb:


> *bilder hat der augus1328 gemacht* DANKE DAFÜR
> 
> gab auch ne schöne aussicht


 
Super Bild!


----------



## datoni (8. November 2009)

captain_j schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das so eine 160 Gabel gut zum Stereo passt. (Hab auch immer irgendwie das Gefühl "vorne" kann mit "hinten" nicht ganz mithalten, bei meinem 09 Stereo).
> Wäre auch sehr daran interresiert, wenn da nicht so viele Hürden wären: alte Gabel verkaufen, neue Laufräder und dann noch Preis der neuen Gabel.
> Das sind mir dann die +2cm Federweg fast nicht wert.
> 
> ...



fahr mein stereo auch mit ner 160er gabel-fährt sich super

hab letztens das erste mal die absenkung benutz(beim ATA muss man ewig drehen) und muss sagen dass bringt bergauf schon ne menge, würd ich empfehlen wenn man daran denkt ne solche gabel zu verbaun.


----------



## m.rr (8. November 2009)

Cube AMS125 XTR schrieb:


> Hab leider den Namen der Hütte vergesen


 
Das is' die "Bockhütte" , ich hab' die Tour vor ein paar Jahren mal zu Fuss gemacht. Is schön da 

Grüße
m.


----------



## beuze1 (8. November 2009)

*


barbarissima schrieb:



			Da kann ich mit meinem mickrigen Bildchen ohne Sonne, ohne Berge einpacken
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*und ich sach noch..komm mit, *


----------



## Cube AMS125 XTR (8. November 2009)

*Hi beuze, ich seh grad wir fahren die gleiche Kombination in der Familie *
*AMS125 und Miss AMR7500 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (8. November 2009)

Cube AMS125 XTR schrieb:


> *Hi beuze, ich seh grad wir fahren die gleiche Kombination in der Familie *
> *AMS125 und Miss AMR7500 *



*was für ein zufall..*


----------



## unocz (8. November 2009)

meins  gerade nach der ausfahrt kurz vor der dusche


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. November 2009)

... meins bekommt siene dusche erst morgen


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. November 2009)

.....und meins bekommt sie nicht Ich mein 3 Stunden fahren langen noch nicht um sich eine Dusche zu verdienen....so als fahrrad


----------



## nullstein (8. November 2009)

Heute im Berliner Grunewald durfte mein Stereo auch mal spielen


----------



## Ralle-Roxheim (8. November 2009)

Heute unsere Tochter nach ihrem ersten Nightride. Am Lenker Sigma Power LED und am Helm Sigma Karma. Echt geil, sie war total begeistert.


----------



## barbarissima (8. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *und ich sach noch..komm mit, *


*Du meinst es gab am Samstag irgendwo noch was anderes als Nebel und Kälte? *




beuze1 schrieb:


> *....*


 
*Ha! Da bin ich auch schon* *hergefahren*


----------



## beuze1 (8. November 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Du meinst es gab am Samstag irgendwo noch was anderes als Nebel und Kälte? *



*und ob..*
*Traumwetter&Sonnenschein*



.
.



.
.
*und Dein Schlacht-Vieh lebt auch noch..*


----------



## barbarissima (9. November 2009)

Jau  Und die Katzen sind auch gewachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (9. November 2009)

@beuze: das Lady Bike ist doch ein Ghost oder irre ich mich.....?

@barbarissima: war gestern in HDH, ohje war das ein Sauwetter mit Nebeleinlage


----------



## barbarissima (9. November 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> @barbarissima: war gestern in HDH, ohje war das ein Sauwetter mit Nebeleinlage


.... also wie immer


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2009)

HDH  scheint mir ja eine grausige Ecke zu sein 


Schlachtvieh:
Denke mal die Gänse leben nicht mehr lange


----------



## regenrohr (9. November 2009)

von gestern nach der kleinen Runde (53km, 1080hm).

Wetter war genial: leichter Regen, 7°C, minimal Wind


----------



## barbarissima (9. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HDH  scheint mir ja eine grausige Ecke zu sein
> 
> ...


 
Heidenheim ist nur was für die ganz Harten


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. November 2009)

Ralle-Roxheim schrieb:


> Heute unsere Tochter nach ihrem ersten Nightride. Am Lenker Sigma Power LED und am Helm Sigma Karma. Echt geil, sie war total begeistert.



ich fahre die  Power LED am Lenker, aber brauche noch was fürs Nahfeld. Habe auch schon an die Karma auf den Kopf gedacht...geht also, ja?


Gestern bei einem kleinen Rennen auf der Bärenbrücker Höhe (10km nordöstlich von Cottbus). 







Ich beneide Euch. Samstag war schönes Wetter aber ich kam nicht zum Biken. Und gestern war es sehr nebelig (Sichtweite Vormittags z. T. unter 50m) . Die Nebeltropfen sind sogar am Bremshebel gefroren...

und dann gab es auch noch was:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/7/8/9/1/_/large/KopievonP1040896.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (9. November 2009)

Wieviele fahren bei euch da so beim rennen mit? Wir haben es in BRB nie über 30 Leuten geschfft, ehr familiär...aber ja gibts leider nimmer  

Au, au, klasse Bild, ich hoffe hast den Herren (?) drauf hingewiesen das da irgdnwas nicht stimmt  Frage mich nur ehrlich wie man sowas hinbekommt (wohl direkt aufs Rad nachdems so in der Kiste war...), allein bei der Geo müsste einem das doch schon komisch vorkommen.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. November 2009)

Das Rennen (8 mal 2,6km) wurde von eine kleinen Truppe, den Teichland-Radlern organisiert. Alle Altersklassen zusammen waren es etwa 100 Starter.

Den Typen (ich schätze mal in der AK von Beutze) habe ich auf den Fehler hingewiesen, aber der war unbelehrbar. Ich hätte mir eigentlich nen 5mm Inbus greifen, und dem Moment wo das Bike unbeaufsichtigt war, die Gabel um 180° heimlich drehen sollen...


----------



## HILLKILLER (9. November 2009)

Kenn ich auch sone Leute, naja kann man dann nur mal viel Spaß wünschen, wenn die Forke bricht. Das sieht selbst der Nicht-Maschinenbauer ohne Composite Werkstoffkenntnis, dass es so nicht gehen kann, eigentlich 

Btw,letztens ebenfalls gesehen... http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4476/dsc00410ow.jpg


----------



## Hänschen (9. November 2009)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Gallerie mit noch mehr Bildern von dem Rennen?


----------



## acid-driver (9. November 2009)

regenrohr, deine stütze ist immer noch falsch rum


----------



## fissenid (9. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> regenrohr, deine stütze ist immer noch falsch rum



stimmt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beuze1 (9. November 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> @beuze: das Lady Bike ist doch ein Ghost oder irre ich mich.....?



*da hast Du recht,..ein sehr gutes Bike..*
*Ghost Miss AMR7500*


----------



## regenrohr (9. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> regenrohr, deine stütze ist immer noch falsch rum



ich weiss, Unachtsamkeit als ich den Sattel dazumal wechselte, werde das bei Gelegenheit und Lust richtig stellen...


----------



## pinocchi0 (9. November 2009)

ne, ich hab das modell mit genau dieser gleichen stütze, ich hab sich umgedreht und die einstellschraube verstellt, aber der sattel passt so in keiner einstellung. egal was man versucht. dreht man ihn wieder. sodaß die höhenbeschriftung hinten ist passt er wieder perfekt. schon komisch.

ich wollte mir ne syntace p6 sattelstütze miz klemme bestellen. leider finde ich keine in 450mm, nur die carbon und die mag ich nicht kaufen. gibts überhaupt die alu in 450mm?

übrigends tauscht mir cube mein abermals kaputten laufradsatz von sunringle in einen von dt swiss, den xpw1800er. hoffe mal, dass ich mit den mehr glück haben werde.

welcher ist eigentlich besser? es gibt ja den xpw 1600 und den 1800 bzw worin liegt da der unterschied ?

:x

fotos reiche ich nach, wenn das bike vom händler zurück ist.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. November 2009)

...soweit ich weiss, ist die jew. zahl auch das gewicht , also 1600 leichter und 1800 eben 200 gr schwerer ...zum . hat mir das mal ein cube händler erzählt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (10. November 2009)

hmm aber sonst stabilität ect alles gleich? den xpw 1600 hat ja auch das ams125 und das stereo. den 1800er seh ich sonst nur beim reaction. dann nehm ich wohl den 1600er xpw.

ach wie uncool, da googled man 5min und findet nur schlimme böse sachen über den xpw 1600/1800 =) cube stellt diesen selbst her usw ;O


----------



## Ralle-Roxheim (10. November 2009)

Ich kann die Kombination Power LED am Lenker und Karma auf dem Kopf nur empfehlen, zum einen aus Gewichtsgründen, zum anderen weil die Karma ein bißchen breiter leuchtet. Für diese Preisklasse (Karma incl Helmhalter 79.- ) find ich das in Ordnung.


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. November 2009)

ich hab grad glücklicherweise das bild von der letzten tour bekommen 

ham uns erstmal schön hoch bis zu dem turm gekämpft.. und dann hatte der turm doch glatt eine rampe dass man direkt bis hoch fahren konnte... dort ist dann das bild entstanden  sry.. mei gabel war noch abgesenkt von der hochfahrt (und die schaut voll mikrig aus im vergleich zur 36er talas  )

achja der dreck war noch von der letzten tour.. ich fahr immer bis es dunkel wird.. da bleibt nichv iel zeit zum putzen (passiert aber sobalds hell ist ^^)


details zur tour gibts nicht viele: 1:46 | 26,72 km







greets


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. November 2009)

stevens sieht nett aus....irgendwie... Deins natürlich auch....mh, trotzdem bleib ich bei meinem


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. November 2009)

... würd ich auch machen.. mich hat sein bike vom fahren her nicht überzeugt ^^ weiß nicht.. fühl mich auf meinem hobel deutlich wohler


----------



## swatch-team (11. November 2009)

Cube Stereo und Cube Sting WLS


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. November 2009)

*Boh sehen die gut aus *


----------



## trek 6500 (11. November 2009)

@swatch :.... hab das gleiche maloja trikot wie du ..... offtopic aus ..


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. November 2009)

*oh je, der Winter kommt. Ich glaube ihr sitzt alle vor dem Ofen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swatch-team (12. November 2009)

@ ostwandlager

thx - war 2007 in deinem Revier 
hier mal 2 Bilder von


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. November 2009)

*hey auf Gotzen *


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2009)

*@Ostwandlager*

Und diese schönen Bilder rückst du jetzt erst raus, wo wahrscheinlich keinerlei Chance mehr besteht, da dieses Jahr noch hinzufahren?  

Vielleicht kannst du aber trotzdem mal sagen, wo das war, wir müssen ja langsam mal Pläne für die nächste Saison schmieden


----------



## idworker (12. November 2009)

vllt. könnte man da das Cube-Treffen stattfinden lassen. Die location wäre doch perfekt, oder?


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2009)

Find ich auch  aber wo isses denn jetzt eigentlich?  Bestimmt ist der Berg jetzt schon total zugeschneit


----------



## idworker (12. November 2009)

jep, ich hab's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. November 2009)

Ich kenns!!! Aber verdammt. ach.................


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2009)

Schön dass ihr es kennt


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. November 2009)

*Westalpen Bilder *
*Alles voller Schnee jetzt *


----------



## Adamski01 (12. November 2009)

*Ich wußte dass ich es von irgendwo kenne..... ;o)*


----------



## tobone (12. November 2009)

Sehr schön
Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. November 2009)

]*Ich wußte dass ich es von irgendwo kenne..... ;o)*

*Hey, du warst also auch da! Ist schon eine schinderrei da rauf, gel?*


----------



## tobone (12. November 2009)

Wo rauf denn


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. November 2009)

*Da:*

*3. Etappe* ab Susa (495 m) auf der klassischen Jafferau-Bergstraße mit dem 900 Meter langen stockdunklen Knietunnel zum Gipfelfort (2801 m) und einem tollen Panorama auf den Bergkranz um Bardonecchia, bergab auf feinem Single Trail in das noch ursprüngliche Valfredda und auf der Alta Via zum Lac di Rochemolles (1978 m) mit der Scarfiotti-Hütte (2156 m), Abendessen und Übernachtung in Berghütte, *2550 Hm bergauf, 900 Hm bergab und 53 km, keine Schiebepassagen, kürzere Variante möglich*


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2009)

*Klingt gut*





Muss erst mal googlen, wo das ist


----------



## beuze1 (12. November 2009)

*ach ja...ich mußte weit zurück im Fotoalbum...*

*Aufnahmedatum	2002:07:12 16:47:04*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerbauer1965 (12. November 2009)

so ich les zwar sonst immer nur mit...aber hier mal ein bild von meinem würfel...is auch aus dem sommer...


----------



## trek 6500 (12. November 2009)

schöner würfel !!!!!


----------



## Lumbi (12. November 2009)

...und fette Felgen für ein CC Hardtail, gefällt aber.


----------



## Adamski01 (12. November 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> ]*Ich wußte dass ich es von irgendwo kenne..... ;o)*
> 
> *Hey, du warst also auch da! Ist schon eine schinderrei da rauf, gel?*



Sagen wir es mal sooo, als ich da oben war, war ich froh


----------



## Powerbauer1965 (12. November 2009)

naja ich mach ja auch alles damit und das haben die originalen teile nicht mitgemacht...und zu viel geld kann ich nicht ausgeben, da ich auch noch ne ktm smc und nen aufgebauten golf stehen hab...


----------



## idworker (13. November 2009)

was'n los? keiner da heute? sind wohl alle nochmal draußen auf'm Bike


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. November 2009)

nee die sind ale drinnen und ärgern sich dass sie draußen keine bilder beim biken machen können


----------



## barbarissima (13. November 2009)

*Habe mein Ründchen schon hinter mir  Aber das hundertste Foto vom heimischen Wald muss ja auch nicht sein *

*Hätte höchstens noch ein Bild vom Sommer anzubieten, dass ich noch nicht gepostet habe *


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. November 2009)

Das Bild ist vor zwei Wochen auf meiner Hausrunde gemacht worden, Reaction mit kleinem Update (gerade Stütze).



Und das ist von heute aus dem Fürther Land.



Wetter war klasse, Rad und Fahrer richtig schön eingesaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. November 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> was'n los? keiner da heute? sind wohl alle nochmal draußen auf'm Bike




*ja klar..und es war super..
Argental im Spätherbst ist einfach klasse..
heute leider keine aktuellen Bilder,weil wir heute keine Zeit hatten..
wenn,s erst um 13:30 losgeht muß man sich ranhalten um um 17:00 zurück zu sein..
da haben wir heute aber trotzdem ein kleines Päuschen gemacht..








Sonntag gehts zur "Schwedenschanze" / Hei..genb... 
ich bring Bilder mit..
*


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2009)

Wie Jungs, heute auch nicht?
MH, war erst froh übeer die geilen wettervorhersagen...aber was soll ich sagen? Nass wurd ich trotzdem. Hatte nich mal zeit zum bilder macehn! Trocken hochgekommen und oben hat mich erstmal ein heftiger wind erwischt.Man konnte im reihn/neckartal genau sehn wiesherzog... also beeilt (der wald war ja NOCH trocken) um spaß bei der abfahrt zu haben, und nicht o heftigf zu rutschen....Tja, nach dem zweiten rupigen Trail hat der FA wohl nen durchsschlag erlitten...Als es weiter gehen konnte kam erstmal wolkenbruch....SUper naja, bis ich dann zuhause war war ich froh um die mitgenommenen regenklamotten.....Und im Wald, naja. sagen wir mal es war wie schlittschuhfahren, ohne kuven (und das bei der ersten richtigen tour mit dem gemachten bike...)
Um die allg. Stimmung wiederzugeben:


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. November 2009)

taugt die gabel was? hab mich jetzt endgültig dazu entschlossen, zu versuchen das innenleben der neuen revelation mit 140/150mm in meine 130mm gabel zu bauen.

wenn ich die saison jetzt dann mal endgültig beende, zerleg ich alles und werds mir noch etwas mehr in richtung enduro/freeride aufbauen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2009)

O ja! Die gabel taugt!
Die Gabel hat (mangels service undfrischem öl) noch ihre schwächen, aber wenn die gemacht is, dann bringt das richtig viel! (Und service is tauschbedingung, schließlich is meine ja auch jungfräulich von Toxoholics da- mit neuer gabelkrone und großem service)
Die Gabel bringt ne rießen laufruhe! Der bock wirkt viel sicherer, und man kann selbst mal bisschen mehr durchatmen und sich auf feine techniken konzentrieren, statt immer nur am anschlag zu hängen und das bike in die spur zu pressen. Merkt man echt stark! hät ich nie gedacht....Auch des bissl Federweg merkt man - aber nur ein wenig....
Wenn ich dir nen Tip geben darf: Scheiß auf 1,2 cm FW! Davon merkst eh nur am anfang minimal was... Ok, das rad baut höher, aber das was du wirklich spürst is die Steifigkeit!  (Wenn ich z.b. die dicke gabel mit 140 hätte würd mich das auch nich stören....) Aber gut, das war eine ausfahrt bei scheiß bedingungen.....Hofftl. is morgen das wetter besser


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (14. November 2009)

Moin moin, hier kommen mal wieder ein paar Bilder aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet

















Von Mülheim nach Hattingen und zurück. 100.35 Kilometer / 4.30 Stunden immer der Ruhr entlang. 
Bis dahin 
Gelber Hirsch


----------



## MilkyWayne (14. November 2009)

hmm war das dann ein radweg ausflug?

bei 100 km in 4:30 glaub ich fast dass da nicht soo viel singletrails dabei waren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2009)

*Heute Nachmittag im hellen und bei Sonne gestartet*.




*Von den Trails ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen....Blätter so weit das Auge reicht.*




*Im Dunklen muss man bei Nässe doppelt so gut aufpassen.*




*Am Gipfelkreutz*




*Und wieder zu Hause*


----------



## Gelber-Hirsch (14. November 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hmm war das dann ein radweg ausflug?
> 
> bei 100 km in 4:30 glaub ich fast dass da nicht soo viel singletrails dabei waren ^^


 
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, immer der Ruhr entlang.


----------



## barbarissima (14. November 2009)

*@Dämon:* 
Die nasse Holzbrücke hat bestimmt besonders viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2009)

..oder was auch spaß gemacht hat: Der Kopfsteinpflaster weg/Trail mit viel gefälle, laub und eicheln und das ganze NASS und DUNkEL! ...(dumm nur dass der 24 serpentienen hat, wo man ohne umsetzten nicht durch kommt...Hui, das war anstrengend....3 serpentienen haben heut nicht geklappt....)


----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Dämon:*
> Die nasse Holzbrücke hat bestimmt besonders viel Spaß gemacht



Da muss man nur locker bleiben, nicht viel Lenken und Finger weg von den Bremsen.
Vor zwei Jahren hat es mich mal auf so einer hin geschmissen, war nicht so toll.


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. November 2009)

@ andi, ne neue gabel werd ich mir aber deswegen nich kaufen. aber bei meiner gabel hab ich eh nur ca 125mm, die kommt nie ganz raus, egal was ich mache, und bisschen steilerer gabelwinkel wär halt einfach traumhaft, vor allem das kurvenverhältnis wird dann erheblich besser, wo ich eh immer so zu kämpfen hab ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2009)

Ja von dem Kämpfen red ich...ich schätz mal deine "130" passen halt in deinen bock wie die 140 in meinen...von daher werden wir denke ich mal vom selben reden. Du hast halt richtig viel arbeit damit, die kiste um die kurve zu bekommen, in die spur zu drücken, usw....Lenkwinkel spielt sicherlich ne rolle, aber was ich für mich sagen kann: 80% Steifigkeit! Die spielt einfach die größte rolle...Wenn du das rad noch ne weile fährst kannst ja irgendwann mal aufrüsten  Ich denk wenn sich die kosten in grenzen halten (und du wie ich, und wir alle gerne bastelst) dann mach das mit der gabel...ich mein schaden tuts ja doch nich?!


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. November 2009)

ein freund von mir hat ein stereo und daher weiß ich dass es im grundzustand schon um welten besser in kurven ist, vor allem durch die geometrie und die flachen winkel (vlt auch durch die steifere rockshox pike)

ich *muss* einfach aufrüsten ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2009)

hm also ich fands 125 jetzt nicht unbedingt schlechter..?!vll. nen tick nervöser... Also als meines in serie....Die Pike hat eben auch schon steckachse..Daran könnts zum teil liegen


----------



## m.rr (14. November 2009)

Die Burgruine Falkenstein, bei Königstein im Taunus













im Hintergrund ist Frankfurt zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (14. November 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> taugt die gabel was? hab mich jetzt endgültig dazu entschlossen, zu versuchen das innenleben der neuen revelation mit 140/150mm in meine 130mm gabel zu bauen.
> 
> wenn ich die saison jetzt dann mal endgültig beende, zerleg ich alles und werds mir noch etwas mehr in richtung enduro/freeride aufbauen.



viel spass beim basteln 

ich muss dem andi bei folgendem zustimmen: der größte unterschied macht wahrscheinlich die *steifigkeit* durch eine steckachse aus (weniger der FW). kann mir in einem tourentauglichen AMS125 nur schwer eine 160mm-gabel vorstellen, die bauen einfach zu hoch und das fahrwerk könnte überfordert sein - heißt: die 2cm FW mehr brauchst nicht wirklich.

-> teure variante (weil leicht): eine 140 oder 150mm revelation MIT steckachse.

-> billige variante (weil schwer): eine pike coil u-turn (426) - alle pikes haben eine steckachse

eine 426 bekommst wahrscheinlich gebraucht günstiger als dich der umbau der revelation kosten würde (und dann hast trotzdem keine steckachse). außerdem baut sie höher als deine gabel, also wird auch der lenkwinkel angenehm flacher. wennst deine revelation verkaufst steigst wahrscheinlich sogar bare aus.

habe gerade den direkten vergleich, weil ich seit ein paar tagen ein stereo mit revelation ohne steckachse teste. das fahrwerk des stereo ist genial (plüschig) - das AMS ist einfach straffer. kann mir auch vorstellen, dass eine 150 od. sogar 160mm-gabel ganz gut ins stereo passt. limitierend ist bei meinem testrad einfach die revelation - die kommt mit der pike einfach gar nicht mit...

übrigens: die laufruhe kommt imho auch von der massenträgheit einer schwereren gabel (die 160er sind doch schwerer als die 140er-talas). kann man ganz gut testen: montiert einfach mal einen 2,5 oder 2,7 minion DH ans VR 

LG


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2009)

Mh nä....Der Minion war anstrengender als die 36 jetzt


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. November 2009)

mag aber keine neues laufrad für steckachse kaufen ...

naja mal sehn, habt mir auf jeden fall sehr weitergeholfen !!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

Je nachdem was für naben du hast, gibts erweiterungs kits..


----------



## freeride_bogl (15. November 2009)

xt naben, aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt so dass gefühl dass das alles nix wird bzw zu teuer


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

oke. Xt kannste net umbaun (glaub ich)...sonst hätt sich wenigstens die lr frage entschieden


----------



## FWck (15. November 2009)

@ m.rr: Schöne Bilder von Falkenstein! Wie war denn deine Route die du gefahren bist? Kannst dich ja mal melden, dann kann man sich dort oder z.B. auch am Fuchstanz mal treffen


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2009)

*Vor einem halben Jahr war es hier irgendwie idyllischer *


----------



## wuerfelfreund (15. November 2009)

Zwei Bilder von meinem Stereo nach der heutigen Tour. 57 km Wald, Wurzeln und Treppen. Bike und Fahrer total verdreckt aber wahnsinnigen Spaß gehabt.










Bike und Fahrer wieder sauber!!!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. November 2009)

wuerfelfreund schrieb:


> Zwei Bilder von meinem Stereo nach der heutigen Tour. 57 km Wald, Wurzeln und Treppen. Bike und Fahrer total verdreckt aber wahnsinnigen Spaß gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch noch sauber ,schau mal hier.


----------



## beuze1 (15. November 2009)

*


beuze1 schrieb:



			Sonntag gehts zur "Schwedenschanze" / Hei..genb... 
ich bring Bilder mit..
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


tja, das war wohl nix...
habe gestern bei den Vorbereitungen für die Tour festgestellt, das die Schwinge ungewöhnlich viel Spiel hat und bin der Sache mal auf den Grund gegangen..

was ich da gesehen hab.. tut weh..




deutliche Spuren des Abstandhalter,s




Bolzen & Abstandhalter gehen nochmal..




was man von den Lagern nicht behaupten kann..




ich frage mich jetzt..wo zum Teufel sind die Kugeln hin..




nur wenige waren noch da.




werde morgen neue Lager besorgen, Bolzen &  Abstandshalter tun,s ja nochmal..auch die Lagersitze sehen nach gründlicher Reinigung noch aus
hoffe das morgen Mittag schon das "Rollout" stattfinden kann...

kann das Cube ja nicht so hängenlassen 


*


----------



## zeKai (15. November 2009)

Abgedichtete Kugellager  ich glaube das hat sich der Erfinder anders vorgestellt!
"hier kommt das Wasser nicht mehr raus und es kann schön weg rosten"


----------



## m.rr (15. November 2009)

Matschepampe 

(heute nach 4 Stunden Taunus.... )


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2009)

:eek das tut mir in der Seele Weh  

hoffentlich rollt es bald wieder  Gute Besserung für den Patienten


----------



## Lumbi (15. November 2009)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, konnte ich endlich mal nach dem Dauerregen der letzten Tag mal meine neuen Bremsen einfahren und testen.






Sorry für die Bildqualität, habe eine neue Cam und muß da erstmal noch schlau werden mit (oder umtauschen), ist aber auch nicht so einfach mit 200er Puls die Kiste ruhig zu halten, trotz Bildstabilisator...


Gruß Lumbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (15. November 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> @ m.rr: Schöne Bilder von Falkenstein! Wie war denn deine Route die du gefahren bist? Kannst dich ja mal melden, dann kann man sich dort oder z.B. auch am Fuchstanz mal treffen


 
ich hoffe ich werde hierfür nicht gesteinigt , aber schau mal bei www.radsport-ffm.de rein, da verabreden wir uns meistens zum Biken!

Grüße
m.


----------



## m.rr (15. November 2009)

Die Lager sehen wirklich erschreckend böse aus , die Kugeln hats wohl pulverisiert oder so  . Ich wünsche ebenfalls gute Besserung 

Grüße
m.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> -....
> 
> *


*


Kenn ich doch?! Wo deine kugeln hin sind? die sind verrostet und haben sich dann aufgelöst.....So hats bei mir auch angefangen - Oh, das is aber aufeinmal viel spiel

btw...Ich hatte da im Haupschwingenlager ein Nadellager drinn... Das konnte ich nicht fotografieren, da es nur nopch aus einzlenne kleinen Stiften,bissch verdelltem und verrostetem alu und plastif bestanden Sagmal, wann hattest du das letzte mal gearbeitet an dem lager? Normal sollte man seinen hinterbau ja schon so 1-bis 2 mal (wenn man viel fährt und bei scheiß wetter) checken....Und über den Sommer kommt da doch nich sooo viel rein?!*


----------



## beuze1 (15. November 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Abgedichtete Kugellager  ich glaube das hat sich der Erfinder anders vorgestellt!
> "hier kommt das Wasser nicht mehr raus und es kann schön weg rosten"



*was soll man von so einem 1,50  Artikel auch erwarten..
finde die Lager sowieso alle unterdimensioniert..
und für den harten Einsatz am MTB nicht unbedingt geeignet *




> Sagmal, wann hattest du das letzte mal gearbeitet an dem lager? Normal sollte man seinen hinterbau ja schon so 1-bis 2 mal (wenn man viel fährt und bei scheiß wetter) checken....



*ich schau eigentlich jede Woche alles durch.. Sichtprobe.. seitlich auf das Pedal stellen und nach Spiel suchen..gestern Plötzlich 3-5 mm Spiel und ich schwör da war neulich noch nix !!!*


----------



## zaphodb520 (15. November 2009)

Hier meins.
2006er Fritzz


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

Lumbi schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, konnte ich endlich mal nach dem Dauerregen der letzten Tag mal meine neuen Bremsen einfahren und testen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes rad. sollte nicht untergehen Hochwertig aufgebaut...was wiegts denn?

@zaphodb520:
uff.....Monster! Das teil wiegt doch mit sicherheit über 160kg?! Gabel, reifen und kurbel haben wir geminsam Wie macht sich stahldämpfer in deiner kiste (Ich bin so nebenbei anti stahl und pro luft..)


----------



## zaphodb520 (15. November 2009)

Nee, so 16,9999999Kg nur
Der Stahldämpfer ist für meine Zwecke wirklich besser als der alte Manitou Luft 4way. Spricht feiner an.


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. November 2009)

zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Hier meins.
> 2006er Fritzz



Hi welcher Dämpfer ist das?? Vanilla RC ??
Mußtest da was ändern am Dämpfer ?


----------



## zaphodb520 (15. November 2009)

Ja, ist ein Vanilla RC und die Druckstufenschraube ist gekürzt


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. November 2009)

*mei ist das schön mild gerade*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

das is jetzt aber nich wirklich dreck auf deinem rad???


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. November 2009)

*doch es ist war!!!*


----------



## FWck (15. November 2009)

Ich glaub' er will uns beweisen, dass sein Stereo doch artgerecht gehalten wird 

@m.rr: Danke für den Tipp! Aber jetzt schnell wieder aufhören mit dem Thema


----------



## Fabian93 (15. November 2009)

Ein weiterer Würfel,frisch gewaschen und geölt nach der Schlammschlacht heute
Sattel+Stütze,Kurbel und Pedale,dann bin ich erstmal zufrieden


----------



## Lumbi (15. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Schönes rad. sollte nicht untergehen Hochwertig aufgebaut...was wiegts denn?
> 
> Danke, bastel auch schon 2 Jahre daran herum... Gewicht sollte jetzt mit den neuen Bremsen so bei ca. 9,2kg liegen, muss es noch neu wiegen.
> Original ist noch ... der Rahmen
> ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

Dicke(re) reifen auf hardtailssind geil (solangese nicht für den race einsatz is)....Auf meiner hardtail Alltagshu... sind de alten FA drauf 

..Meine 36 schlägt sich richtig gut. Voralle arbeitet die so schön unauffälig. Heißt die arbeitet einfach vor sich hin und haut einiges weg... Bodenkontakt hast eh immer, aber dadurch dass du jetzt nicht mehr so viel mühe damit hast die überforderte front zu bändigen, kannst dich auf anderes konzentrieren...und is auch mal schön nich ständig zu merken, ou...mach langsam die gabel is mal wieder im grenzbereich


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Ich glaub' er will uns beweisen, dass sein Stereo doch artgerecht gehalten wird
> ....


Ein dreckiges Fahrrad kriegste auch auf der Waldautobahn  Das hat aber nichts mit artgerechter Haltung zu tun  Dann schon eher Bilder von schön weit oben wie bei diesem Beitrag oder diesem


----------



## Fabian93 (15. November 2009)

> Dicke(re) reifen auf hardtailssind geil (solangese nicht für den race einsatz is)....Auf meiner hardtail Alltagshu... sind de alten FA drauf



Race-Einsatz?-Nee muss einfach nur Spaß machen,das Einsatzgebiet wo es momentan bewegt wird würde ich auch nicht mehr unter CC Aufführen
Da alles nach mehr Federweg schrie mussten die Umbaupläne fürs Cube auf Eis gelegt werden,ein Freerider kommt.

@andi 3001:Find dein Stereo echt toll im momentanen Zustand,die Farbe sagt mir außerdem total zu


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

mir irgendwie auch
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (15. November 2009)

> finde die Lager sowieso alle unterdimensioniert..
> und für den harten Einsatz am MTB nicht unbedingt geeignet



Auf jeden Fall, oder die Herrn Bike-Entwickler haben vergessen, das es außerhalb der Laborbedingungen eine ganze Latte Einflussfaktoren bei der Lebensdauerberechnung der Lager gibt. Aber gut Lager jeder Art werden immer Verschleißteile bleiben  

Dann mal gute Besserung fürs Rad!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

eben. von daher find ich die lager (bis aufs Haupschwingenlager - bei mir wars ja ein Nadellager(obwohl auch das seine berechtigung hat, aber egal, OT)) eigtl. recht ok. Ich mein, mal müssen sie nach 3000km raus, mal nach 10000.... Und ich denk über ne laufleistung von 9000km sollte sich niemand beschweren?! ( N kumpel hat sie an seinem cannondale nach 3500 tauschen müssen - und das waren "vernünftiuge")


----------



## FWck (15. November 2009)

@barbarissima: Im Vergleich zu den Bilder die Ostwand uns vorher gezeigt hatte war das doch aber schon ein echter Fortschritt, was den Drack betrifft. Da darfst du ihn nicht gleich wieder demotivieren 

@Fabian: Mein Acid wird auch nicht mehr wirklich CC-mäßig bewegt, aber da muss ich echt ein Lob aussprechen, bisher macht es alles mit


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> @barbarissima: Im Vergleich zu den Bilder die Ostwand uns vorher gezeigt hatte war das doch aber schon ein echter Fortschritt, was den Drack betrifft. Da darfst du ihn nicht gleich wieder demotivieren
> 
> ...


 
Na ja gut, vom Dreck her waren die heutigen Bilder natürlich ein Fortschritt


----------



## wildkater (16. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Dicke(re) reifen auf hardtailssind geil (solangese nicht für den race einsatz is)....Auf meiner hardtail Alltagshu... sind de alten FA drauf


Auf meiner Stadtschlampe (alter MTB-Rahmen von ca. '93) sind SCHWALBE Big Apple drauf, DIE sind fett


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. November 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na ja gut, vom Dreck her waren die heutigen Bilder natürlich ein Fortschritt


 
*Oh immer dieser Dreck...

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (16. November 2009)

*so, nachdem schon der zweite Händler die richtigen Lager hatte 
stand dem Zusammenbau nicht,s mehr im Wege..

Müll..




Neu..




sind schon rechte Winzlinge..




alte & neue




und damit rücke ich Ihnen zu Leibe..




mit sanftem Druck..




eingepresst..




und gesichert..




den Rest noch zusammen stecken..




und zum Rollout..












Sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat Luft!
war doch gar nicht so schlimm...

auf zu neuen Touren..

*


----------



## barbarissima (16. November 2009)

Na das ging ja mal erfrischend flott  Hatte schon die nächste Ichwartejetztschonseitvierwochenaufmeinelagerodyssee befürchtet


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2009)

Er hatte ja den vorteil, dass nich alle lager futsch waren und er die bolzen nicht gebraucht hat...
Top Beutze


----------



## Groudon (16. November 2009)

Wieso bestellt ihr euch die nicht am besten schon paar Wochen eher. ^^ Stress gespart.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2009)

Is halt doof wenn du genau das die Tage vorhast und dann irgendwann ganz plötzlich beim bikerausholen gaaaaanz viel spiel spürst. Damit kannst dann halt nimmer fahren...Und so dumm wies klingt. Es kommt wirklich plötzlich.


----------



## beuze1 (16. November 2009)

barbarissima


> Na das ging ja mal erfrischend flott  Hatte schon die nächste Ichwartejetztschonseitvierwochenaufmeinelagerodyss ee befürchtet


*Du darfst halt nicht zum Cube Händler gehen..*

Groudon


> Wieso bestellt ihr euch die nicht am besten schon paar Wochen eher. ^^ Stress gespart.


*Du bist Hellseher..*

Andi 3001


> Und so dumm wies klingt. Es kommt wirklich plötzlich


*genau so kommt,s*


----------



## beuze1 (16. November 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na das ging ja mal erfrischend flott  Hatte schon die nächste Ichwartejetztschonseitvierwochenaufmeinelagerodyssee befürchtet



*O Gott, nur damit wir uns hier alle richtig verstehen..



			so, nachdem schon der zweite Händler die richtigen Lager hatte
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

das waren keine Radhändler..
sondern Fachgeschäfte für Lager u Dichtungen !!
mit Service und Kompetenten Verkäufern..
schon der erste hatte solche Lager, aber nur mit Stahlabdeckung
der zweite dann die gesuchten mit Kunststoff-Dichtung..

Radhändler..
ich möchte doch fahren....
*


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2009)

Hast halt das glück kgehabt nicht an die cube..*hust* gebunden zu sein  So hätt ichs am liebsten auch gemacht...


----------



## wildkater (16. November 2009)

Mein Problem war damals, dass die Bolzen eben auch im Ar... waren.

Ansonsten gilt: nicht beim Händler, (bei CUBE direkt braucht mans gar nicht erst versuchen), sondern für ein paar Euro fünfzig beim Lagerhandel, wie Beuze!


----------



## Friecke (17. November 2009)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, was für Lager man insgesamt für den AMS 125 Hinterbau so braucht? Eventuell wäre es gar keine so schlechte Idee, sich so einen Satz warm und trocken beiseite zu legen, um bei Bedarf darauf zugreifen zu können. Wie sieht das mit den Bolzen aus? Kann man die nur bei Cube bekommen? Ich erinnere mich, daß Beuze mal nen Ghost Bolzen genommen hat. Gibt es die ansonsten nur als Satz, oder auch einzeln?

Noch ist bei mir alles OK, aber man kann ja nie wissen.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (17. November 2009)

Friecke schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, was für Lager man insgesamt für den AMS 125 Hinterbau so braucht? Eventuell wäre es gar keine so schlechte Idee, sich so einen Satz warm und trocken beiseite zu legen, um bei Bedarf darauf zugreifen zu können. Wie sieht das mit den Bolzen aus? Kann man die nur bei Cube bekommen? Ich erinnere mich, daß Beuze mal nen Ghost Bolzen genommen hat. Gibt es die ansonsten nur als Satz, oder auch einzeln?
> 
> Noch ist bei mir alles OK, aber man kann ja nie wissen.
> 
> ...



Hat sich schon jemand die Mühe gemacht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/132248  DANKE 

Hab mal bei Toxo nachgefragt, die haben mir gleich eine Preisliste geschickt wo alle Lager die man braucht drin sind. 
Ob die Lager was taugen weiß ich nicht.

fasj


----------



## S.D. (17. November 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Reaction nach dem Marathon in Frammersbach.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (17. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *O Gott, nur damit wir uns hier alle richtig verstehen..
> 
> das waren keine RadhÃ¤ndler..
> sondern FachgeschÃ¤fte fÃ¼r Lager u Dichtungen !!
> ...



ich habe die Lagerthematik aufmerksam verfolgt. 

Ich muss gestehen: Ich fahre immer noch die ersten Lager und habe schon 7500km. Schiss habe ich auch davor, dass es auf einmal plÃ¶tzlich kommt. 

Weil ich vorsorgen mÃ¶chte und online bestellen muss, weil wir laut Branchenbuch keinen HÃ¤ndler in Cottbus und Umgebung fÃ¼r Kugellager und Dichtungen haben  :

Stimmen denn die Angaben aus der Bildbeschreibung? Ich habe lieber eine fachkundige Meinung mehr.  

Beuze: DrÃ¼ckst Du den Bolzen beim Hauptschwingenlager mit nem Polradabzieher raus? 

Den Schraubensatz mÃ¶chte ich Ã¼brigens bei H&S Bike-Discount beziehen. Es sei denn, Du oder jemand anderes kennt eine Quelle, wo es diese fÃ¼r weniger als 34â¬ inkl. Versand gibt. 

Danke fÃ¼r Deinen/Euren Rat.

P.S.: Bilder soll es von mir in den nÃ¤chstenn Tagen geben. Wetter soll gut werden und Zeit hÃ¤tte ich da auch...

MÃ¶chte diese Woche noch die 8000er Marke knacken...


----------



## fasj (17. November 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> ich habe die Lagerthematik aufmerksam verfolgt.
> 
> Ich muss gestehen: Ich fahre immer noch die ersten Lager und habe schon 7500km. Schiss habe ich auch davor, dass es auf einmal plötzlich kommt.
> 
> ...



Hat sich schon jemand die Mühe gemacht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/132248  DANKE  

Im Kommentar stehen die Daten drin...

fasj


----------



## Friecke (17. November 2009)

Das Foto habe ich inzwischen auch gefunden, aber 2 Lagerbezeichnungen scheinen sich inzwischen geÃ¤ndert zu haben. Ich habe mal eine neue Aufstellung gemacht:

Schwingenlager
Rillenkugellager, beidseitig mit Dichtscheiben. 
d = 17 mm 
D = 26 mm 
B =  5 mm
2 mal 61803-2RS1 - SKF a 7,79â¬
oder
2 mal 61803-2RS a 0,88â¬
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p1401_61803-2RS1---SKF.html

Horstlink 
Rillenkugellager, beidseitig mit Dichtscheiben. 
d =  8 mm 
D = 16 mm 
B =  5 mm
4 mal 688-2RS a 0,89â¬
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p50_688-2RS.html

Wippe
Rillenkugellager, beidseitig mit Dichtscheiben. 
d =  8 mm 
D = 19 mm 
B =  6 mm
2 mal 698-2RS a 1,19â¬
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p1024_698-2RS.html

Wippe
Rillenkugellager, beidseitig mit Dichtscheiben. 
d = 10mm 
D = 19 mm 
B = 5 mm
4 mal 61800-2RS1 - SKF a 6,95â¬
oder
4 mal 61800-2RS a 0,83â¬
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p1399_61800-2RS1---SKF.html

Auf der DS-WÃ¤lzlager Seite konnte ich keine Unterschiede zwischen den SKF und den normalen Lagern finden. Daher kann ich auch nichts zu dem gewaltigen Preisunterschied sagen, das sich dadurch ergibt.
Demnach, Lagersatz mit SKF = 49,32â¬, ohne SKF = 11,02â¬.

WÃ¤re schÃ¶n, wenn jemand, der den Austausch schon mal gemacht hat, etwas dazu sagen kÃ¶nnte.

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Friecke


----------



## HILLKILLER (17. November 2009)

Mit oder ohne SKF, klingt ja klasse, dabei ist das doch nur der Hersteller 
(wo man Frau Schaeffler unterstützt  

Wenn ihr das ganz professionell angehen wollte, schaut auf deren Page,  bei INA/SKF... kann man sich nette Lagerkataloge bestellen, kostenlos. Denn bezüglich Lebensdauer (durch Wahl der Dichtung, Lagerprinzip...) kann man noch viel bei der Lagerwahl machen! Die Verarbeitungsqualität rechtfertigt schon allein das SKF teurer als die Fernostimporte sind... Also Mut zur Qualität.

(da kein Bild vorzuweisen ... Klugschei...modus wieder aus  )


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2009)

Ist und bleibt aber ein Verschleißteil!
also 50 Euro - SKF
12 Euro - Sonstige. Heißt also du kannst 4 mal "Sonstige" Lager einbauen. Mh, ob die SKF wirklich so viel länger halten?! Und mal im ernst. Ich habe mein rad mitte februar 2 Jahre. Bis dahin wirds mal so um die 11000-12000km haben, schätze ich. Wenn meine lager also 9000 gehalten haben, dann würden die SKF demnach vll. 20000 (großzügig geschätzt) halten. Dann wäre ich bei 29000. So. Also ich für meinen teil habe nicht vor das rad 30000km und über 5-6 jahre zu ffahren. (Ich mein bei sovielen kilometern kommt dann alles mögliche zusammen, was zickt, und da wird nen neues Rad auf lange sicht billiger) Lohnt sich das also wirklich?!

(Eine artgerechte haltung und hartem einsatz mal vorrausgesetzt. Also im Jahr 5000km Straße bolzen gilt nicht)
---> Was jezt aber nicht heißt, dass man auf SKF verzzichten muss. War nur eine logische übberlegung. Ich mein an 50 euro für Lager scheiterts bei den kosten, was son rad bis dahin verursacht auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. November 2009)

*Heute bei Traum Wetter mal wieder auf meine Hausberge. 22° auf dem Kehlstein!!! *














*gleich da unter links rechts bei der Bobbahn Wohnt das Stereo. Das Haus mit dem grünen Dach

*


----------



## fasj (17. November 2009)

Friecke schrieb:


> Das Foto habe ich inzwischen auch gefunden, aber 2 Lagerbezeichnungen scheinen sich inzwischen geändert zu haben. Ich habe mal eine neue Aufstellung gemacht:
> 
> Schwingenlager
> Rillenkugellager, beidseitig mit Dichtscheiben.
> ...



Tolle Liste.
Schade nur, dass ich jetzt erst meine Lager ausbauen muss um sicher zu gehen die Richtigen zu bestellen.

Ich fahr ein Model 2008, Du vermutlich ein 2009.
Die Liste beim Foto passt bis aufs Horstlink ja nicht.

Sch....

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (17. November 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur soviel sagen, nur oberflächlich soviel, wir hatten vor einer Weile eine Prüfanordnung an der Uni, hierbei war schon ein deutlicher Lebensdauerunterschied festzustellen. Zwar gab es auch von namhaften deutschen Firmen Lagerausfälle, doch andere "No-Name Probanten" hatten eine deutlich höhrere Totalausfallwahrscheinlichkeit auf...

Schlussendlich reicht sicher auch das "No-Name Lager", jeder muss für sich entscheiden, ob ihm das mehr oder weniger begründet was Wert ist...ewig hällt es bei der Dimensionierung sicher eh nicht


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2009)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *gleich da unter links rechts bei der Bobbahn Wohnt das Stereo. Das Haus mit dem grünen Dach
> 
> *


 
*Ich seh kein grünes Dach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## JackOeder (17. November 2009)

Zwar nur das Hinterteil meines Wintercubes, aber dementsprechend darf es auch aussehen


----------



## idworker (17. November 2009)

war zwei Tage auf Seminar, aber musste gleich hier vorbei schauen.

@beuze: saubere Illustration, von dem Lager tausch


----------



## FWck (17. November 2009)

@ Ostwandlager: Hier im verregneten Frankfurt zu sitzen ist eindeutig schöner als deine 22° auf den Bergen mit dem Bike   Also, wie wärs, sollen wir mal tauschen damit du auch mal in den Genuss kommst?  

@ JackOeder: Genau so sieht ein Bike nach einer schönen Herbsttour aus


----------



## beuze1 (17. November 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> @beuze: saubere Illustration, von dem Lager tausch



*danke id,
nach der ganzen Schrauberei ( könnt ich ja gleich arbeiten gehen )
war heute wieder fahren angesagt..war ja wieder herrliches Wetter heute,
fast wie in Heidenheim... oder..

trotz 18c, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür..




über Wald & Wiesenwege zu den Weihern bei Kisslegg




tolle Ecken gibt,s da








und jede menge Wasser




nach dem verzehr mehrerer dieser Pilze..




änderte sich die Stimmung..




und ich flog nach Hause..


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (17. November 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> @ Ostwandlager: Hier im verregneten Frankfurt zu sitzen ist eindeutig schöner als deine 22° auf den Bergen mit dem Bike   Also, wie wärs, sollen wir mal tauschen damit du auch mal in den Genuss kommst?
> 
> *ich weiß nicht so recht... Glaube tausche nicht...*


----------



## FWck (17. November 2009)

Es wäre deine Chance gewesen  Wenn doch noch irgendwann interesse besteht, meld' dich einfach 

@ Beuze: Schicke Bilder, vor allem das Letzte 
Ist doch viel netter, als die ganze 'Lager-Diskutiererei'


----------



## beuze1 (17. November 2009)

*ja, mach lieber blau*




> Ist doch viel netter, als die ganze 'Lager-Diskutiererei'


eben..


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *danke id,*
> *nach der ganzen Schrauberei ( könnt ich ja gleich arbeiten gehen )*
> *war heute wieder fahren angesagt..war ja wieder herrliches Wetter heute,*
> *fast wie in Heidenheim... oder..*


 
Doch doch, in Heidenheim hat es heute Nachmittag auch nicht mehr geregnet und zwischendurch kam auch die Sonne raus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






beuze1 schrieb:


> *nach dem verzehr mehrerer dieser Pilze..*
> *
> 
> *
> ...


 
Die Pilze solltest du öfters mal verdrücken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das frische Rosa macht dich zehn Jahre jünger, mindestens


----------



## beuze1 (17. November 2009)

ich versuche es nochmal mit Schönheitschlaf..
gute Nacht..


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2009)

hmmm, doch zuviel Pil(s)ze


----------



## marco_m (17. November 2009)

So hab mal neue Herbstbereifung aufgezogen, Nobby's 2.4,
Samstag geht's biken 

Tolle Bilder habt ihr wieder, wie macht ihr das bloss? Irgendwie ist's bei mir immer dunkel, egal ob ich zur Arbeit fahre oder von der Arbeit komme ...  deshalb nur noch am Weekend !


----------



## freeride_bogl (17. November 2009)

was hast du für e sattelstütze ? is aber nich die von crankbrothers oder, sieht so dünn aus.

ich hab die joplin von c.b. schon so gut wie gekauft ^^

MG1 flatpedale von wellgo, aus leichtem magnesium für günstig geld hol ich morgen ab, wollte zwar ursprünglich die von nc-17 warn aber doch zu schwer auch wenn sie schöner wären


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2009)

Is ne Kindshock....Dschens hat sie verbaut un is zu frieden...


----------



## marco_m (17. November 2009)

HI,
nein ist keine Crankbrothers sondern die KS i900 von Kindshock mit 125mm Hub.





Bin auch nach einem 1/2 Jahr Erfahrung noch sehr zufrieden damit, wirst sehen, kannst das Ding schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr hergeben  egal welche Marke, die Funktion ist der Hammer ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (17. November 2009)

die kindschock stützen sind eigentlich nicht so dünn. kumpel hat eine an seinem enduro.. nach dem umtausch ist er zufrieden  (sattelstütze hat geknarzt *grrr*)

grüßle


----------



## freeride_bogl (17. November 2009)

ich hatte eine kurze testfahrt damit und das schicksal war besiegelt 

125mm hub wären zwar noch interesanter, aber bei dem auslaufsonderpreis von der joplin bei meinem händler kann mir das fast egal sein ^^


----------



## macorama (18. November 2009)

Als Neuling hier im Forum und als neuer Cube-Fahrer will ich auch einmal Hallo sagen.

Nach 6 Jahren Sportauszeit und nachdem das frisch gekaufte Cube wegen Krankheit 3 Wochen jungfräulich im Wohnzimmer rumstand, hat es heute bei der ersten Ausfahrt endlich den heißersehnten ersten Dreck abgekriegt. Jetzt ist es ein Bike  Nicht viel Dreck, man fängt ja klein an. Aber das wird sicherlich noch mehr.


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. November 2009)

ich bin gerade etwas über den antrieb verwundert. kannst du mal deine verbauten komponenten aufschreiben?

du hast da ne deore kurbel verbaut  okayyy...

jedenfalls: willkommen im cube-lager ^^ ich hoff du wirst noch lange vieeel spaß mit deinem würfel haben


----------



## macorama (18. November 2009)

Yo, das ist ne Deore. :-( mehr oder weniger.

Ist ein Cube AMS 125 Midseason, wenn man das so sagen kann "das kleine Modell".

Gabel RockShox Revelation
Dämpfer Fox RP23
Rahmen AMS 125
Bremse Stroker Ryde,vorne und hinten 180er Scheiben
Alles was Schaltung ist, ist ein Mix aus XT, SLX und Deore. Hinten XT und "vorne" Deore und SLX.
Sonst so die "normalen" Sachen eines Cube "von der Stange"






Die Sache mit der Deore stört mich allerdings nicht besonders. Ich kämpfe in einer Gewichtsklasse (110kg) in der ich davon ausgehe das die Deore etwas länger halten wird als ne Alu-Kurbel (so als Laie in die Tüte gesprochen). Und beim Kauf war mir sonst erstmal nur der Rahmen, die Gabel und der Dämpfer wichtig (Hab Bandscheibenvorfall und kaputte Knie ;-) ) Den Rest kann man ja irgendwann mal austauschen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (18. November 2009)

richtig ich würde sagen für den anfang genial 

im nachhinein kannst du ja restlich auf xt umsteigen und beispielsweise ne magura louise reinbauen 

dass die alu kurbel weniger aushalten würde... ich weiß nicht ich glaube das bezweifle ich und ist die deore nicht schon alu?

trotzdem ein wunderschönes bike.. bei der nächsten tour gibts auch mal wieder bilder von mir.. leider verhindert mich die Schule in letzter Zeit ziemlich  mal schaun vielleicht komm ich morgen endlich mal wieder drauf ^^

mfg
Eck


----------



## fissenid (18. November 2009)

Friecke schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn jemand, der den Austausch schon mal gemacht hat, etwas dazu sagen könnte.
> 
> Grüße,
> Friecke


SUFU!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267082

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398272


----------



## Organspänder (18. November 2009)

Guten Morgen werte Würfelgemeinde



Heute morgen um 6.45Uhr zum Feierabend


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. November 2009)

*gleich da unten...

*


barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich seh kein grünes Dach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2009)

*Ach da...! *


----------



## Met87 (18. November 2009)

@Organspänder


Ein unfassbar schönes Bild...  Das macht gleich Laune auf mehr


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2009)

Ein erfrischendes Bad am frühen Morgen  = 2P WP (wenn du es eine halbe Stunde aushälst) und Respekt der Gemeinde


----------



## Friecke (18. November 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> SUFU!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267082
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398272


 

 Ach wie ich diese Antworten liebe. 

Ich wollte lediglich wissen, ob Jemand, der den Lagerwechsel bereits an einem *AMS 125 (nach 2007!) *bereits gemacht hat, die von mir rausgesuchten Teilnummern bestätigen kann, oder nicht. Die beiden von Dir zitierten Freds haben mit dieser konkreten Frage nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun.

Ich stimme aber zu, dass diese Diskussion nicht im Bilder Fred hätte geführt werden sollen. 

Technik aus - Bilder an!

Grüße,


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

The nicest little cube that's ever breathed 





Grüße

M.

PS: 14 Zoll


----------



## macorama (18. November 2009)

Mr. Winterbottom! Cheerio!

Hübsch, wer fährt denn damit über die Piste?



Martina H. schrieb:


> The nicest little cube that's ever breathed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (18. November 2009)

hi 

hier mal mein bike Cube Fritzz The One ,was ich mir mitte August zugelegt habe.
Mittlerweile sind Schneebesen, Rox 9.0 montiert.
Ich kann nur sagen ein geniales Bike


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2009)

> Hübsch, wer fährt denn damit über die Piste?



Unser Sohn, 10 Jahre, guck mal hier:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1392

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1391

weitere Bilder sind im Album!


M.


----------



## beuze1 (18. November 2009)

*nachdem gestern ja Weiher auf  dem Programm standen..




war heute wieder der See dran..
hoch über Lindau




Blick ins Vorarlberger-Land




auf der Pfänder-Spitze








nach Fluh








und im Sinkflug zurück an den See




Bregenz (mit Sendeturm-Pfänder)




unten..










*


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2009)

Ich glaube ja dein Lager ging kaputt weil du eine Chost Achse eingebaut hast


----------



## beuze1 (18. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja dein Lager ging kaputt weil du eine Chost Achse eingebaut hast



aber nicht in mein AMS..


----------



## nen (18. November 2009)

Föhn sei Dank gab es gestern Sonne satt und 18 Grad:















Und fürs Wochenende schaut es nicht anders aus


----------



## Audix (19. November 2009)

macorama schrieb:


> ...mal Hallo sagen.
> 
> ...Jetzt ist es ein Bike  Nicht viel Dreck, man fängt ja klein an. Aber das wird sicherlich noch mehr.



Jo Hallo! Aber...
 bekommt das ärmste garkeinen Kettenstrebenschutz??
Doch oder? Bitte bitte!
Damit du noch lange Spass daran hast!
Ich denke auch, dass du die Investitionsreihenfolge richtig gewählt hast!
Greetz, Gary


----------



## Organspänder (19. November 2009)

Heute Nacht feucht, kalt und windig ist es gewesen


----------



## macorama (19. November 2009)

@Gary: Yo kriegt es noch. Steht aber auf der "Investitionsreihenfolge" hinter Helm, Handschuhen, Funzel mit wums und warmer unterwäsche 
Ne, eigentlich zusammen mit dem Helm auf einer Prio...



Audix schrieb:


> Jo Hallo! Aber...
> bekommt das ärmste garkeinen Kettenstrebenschutz??
> Doch oder? Bitte bitte!
> Damit du noch lange Spass daran hast!
> ...


----------



## trek 6500 (19. November 2009)

gut !!!! das arme .... sonst kriegts lauter kratzer ..:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (19. November 2009)

macorama schrieb:


> @Gary: Yo kriegt es noch. Steht aber auf der "Investitionsreihenfolge" hinter Helm, Handschuhen, Funzel mit wums und warmer unterwäsche
> Ne, eigentlich zusammen mit dem Helm auf einer Prio...



Aaach, Helm wird überbewertet. Was nützt ein heiler Kopp, wenn der Rahmen verkratzt ist.   Im Falle eines Inversitionsstopps einfach interimmäßig einen alten Schlauch mit Kabelbindern festmachen, bis Du die nächste Bank ausgeraubt hast.


----------



## Tintera (19. November 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> einfach interimmäßig einen alten Schlauch mit Kabelbindern festmachen



...wie jetzt?? am Kopf?


----------



## derAndre (19. November 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> ...wie jetzt?? am Kopf?



den Kabelbinder will ich sehn!


----------



## linkespurfahrer (19. November 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Im Falle eines Inversitionsstopps einfach interimmäßig einen alten Schlauch mit Kabelbindern festmachen, bis Du die nächste Bank ausgeraubt hast.



Genau Einfach und effektiv! Zumal Du auch die Länge selbst bestimmen kannst. Die meisten Strebenschützer sind einfach zu kurz. Entweder die (unglücklicherweise verklemmte) Kette oder das schlagende Schaltwerk sollen den Rahmen nicht beschädigen. Deswegen hat mein StadtReiseRad eben diese haltbare Version (Ich gehe mal davon aus, es ist von Andre so gemeint wie abgebildet):


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. November 2009)

*Heute auf die Hochries, Chiemgauer Alpen...*


----------



## beuze1 (19. November 2009)

@ Ostwandlager

*kannst Du Deine Fox nicht absenken beim hochfahren..*


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. November 2009)

*doch wenns steil wir mache ich das...*


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. November 2009)

linkespurfahrer schrieb:


> Genau Einfach und effektiv! Zumal Du auch die Länge selbst bestimmen kannst. Die meisten Strebenschützer sind einfach zu kurz. Entweder die (unglücklicherweise verklemmte) Kette oder das schlagende Schaltwerk sollen den Rahmen nicht beschädigen. Deswegen hat mein StadtReiseRad eben diese haltbare Version (Ich gehe mal davon aus, es ist von Andre so gemeint wie abgebildet):



brauchst nichtmal kabelbinder! Schneid den schlauf auf, wickel ihn und fixier mit isolierband! Sieht besser aus und hebt auch besser ...
ca so wie hier an der sitzstrebe: (geht natürlich auchbeliebig lang un so)


----------



## wildkater (19. November 2009)

Mit etwas Bastelgeschick geht auch ein alter Mantel --> nette Stollenoptik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. November 2009)

hatte ich schon --> ABER: Ich hab grad keinen alten mantel mehr und 2. find ichs "clean" schöner Stollen is zu viel
Rennradmäntel sind auch zu empfehlen


----------



## freeride_bogl (19. November 2009)

@ ostwand, wo biste runter von der hochries bzw wo rauf, warst auch am gipfel ??

hochries wollt ich heuer eig auch machen, aber da is nix mehr draus geworden, wir haben irgendwie stattdessen 2mal hochgern gemacht


----------



## trek 6500 (19. November 2009)

@ostwandlager : ...du machst immer super bilder !!!!!!


----------



## linkespurfahrer (19. November 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Mit etwas Bastelgeschick geht auch ein alter Mantel --> nette Stollenoptik



nee, hatte ich auch alles schon: Zu starr, zu unhandlich und zu viel Gewicht



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> brauchst nichtmal kabelbinder! Schneid den schlauf auf, wickel ihn und fixier mit isolierband! Sieht besser aus und hebt auch besser ...
> ca so wie hier an der sitzstrebe: (geht natürlich auchbeliebig lang un so)



habe schon überlegt, ob man die Enden nicht einfach mit Vulkanisierlösung verschmilzt....dann bräuchte man nicht mal Tape...


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. November 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> @ ostwand, wo biste runter von der hochries bzw wo rauf, warst auch am gipfel ??
> 
> hochries wollt ich heuer eig auch machen, aber da is nix mehr draus geworden, wir haben irgendwie stattdessen 2mal hochgern gemacht


 

*bin von Frasdorf zum Laubensteinsattel dann ins Tockenbachtal. Von da zum Feichtecksattel, von da an ist schleppen angesagt zur Hochries mit Hochrieshütte. Eine Panorama show da oben. Dann den verblockten weg zur Riesenhütte und zurück*
*Schöner von der Frasdorfer Hütte nach Aschau, da gibt es noch ein paar schöne Trails, hatte aber keine Zeit mehr*


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. November 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> @ ostwand, wo biste runter von der hochries bzw wo rauf, warst auch am gipfel ??
> 
> hochries wollt ich heuer eig auch machen, aber da is nix mehr draus geworden, wir haben irgendwie stattdessen 2mal hochgern gemacht


 


Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *bin von Frasdorf zum Laubensteinsattel dann ins Tockenbachtal. Von da zum Feichtecksattel, von da an ist schleppen angesagt zur Hochries mit Hochrieshütte. Eine Panorama show da oben. Dann den verblockten weg zur Riesenhütte und zurück*
> *Schöner von der Frasdorfer Hütte nach Aschau, da gibt es noch ein paar schöne Trails, hatte aber keine Zeit mehr*


 
*Sorry, Karkopfsatte nicht Feichtecksattel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (20. November 2009)

Bestes Strandwetter heute =)


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. November 2009)

*dieses Topedo ist für meine böse Freundin

 den sie behauptet ich würde überhaupt nicht mehr arbeiten sondern nur noch Radl weshalb ich sie nicht mehr leiden kann*


----------



## kube (20. November 2009)

Ja ja die Frauen sind mit nix zufrieden !!


----------



## trek 6500 (20. November 2009)

@drex : ..wohnst du da - oder bist du mit bike im urlaub ?


----------



## drexsack (20. November 2009)

Ne ich studier hier noch 3 Jahre, aber man kann hier auch fahren


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. November 2009)

Bin auch wenns möglich s zur zeit jeden tag min nen stündchen im wald. Läuft halt auf nightrides raus zur zeit.... Aber ich muss dringend Fotos machen üben. Die heute sind so lala, find ich zumindest..Ich stell sie trotzdem rein






Aufm Stuhl...war aber westnlich dunkler?!





Der Cheff mit seinem Arbeitsgerät





Kurz vor STadthöhe, nach schönen 500hm abfahrt....Jetzt gehts ab in die serpentinen, wo man umsetzten muss!





Nich so wie geplant, aber was solls...ich lerne





Alla donn..


----------



## Dämon__ (20. November 2009)

*War heute auch noch unterwegs, ein bisschen durch verbotenes Land*









*und in der Nacht wieder Heim.*


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. November 2009)

Heute mal einen Putztag eingelegt ,der Würfel hatte es mal nötig.















Bei dem trüben Wetter im Pott ,war es Fahrmäßig nicht so Toll.Gruss


----------



## acid-driver (21. November 2009)

trübes wetter im pott???

hier schien die sonne bis zum geht nicht mehr bei 17°^^


----------



## beuze1 (21. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> trübes wetter im pott???



*na und..
Sonne satt  am See..





schade das grad keine Kinder da waren, hätte gerne mal eines auf 8m hochgezogen und dann festgemacht..




hartes Winter-Training..



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *na und..
> *



na ich komm ja auch daher, deswegen war ich etwas verwundert


----------



## beuze1 (21. November 2009)

das sind ja nur 665 km bis zu mir..


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> na ich komm ja auch daher, deswegen war ich etwas verwundert


Haste recht heute morgens  super,aber hier in Hattingen ab mittags komplett bewölkt.Haste glück am Silbersee scheint öfters die Sonne.


----------



## m.rr (21. November 2009)

...mal wieder eine Taunus-Runde, heute bei wunderschönem Wetter 

es ging über'n Herzberg und
Roßkopf




den Limes (ohne "ie"bitte  )
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/515002




über den Sandplacken

zum Feldberg







dann runter zum Fuchstanz und wieder hoch über Sandplacken und Roßkopf zurück zum
Herzberg







da gab's 'nen Kuchen 




danach gings über den Elisabethenstein




dort konnte man Alphörnern lauschen (was es im Taununs alles gibt  )




zurück nach Bad Homburg.

Ein genialer Tag 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bin auch wenns möglich s zur zeit jeden tag min nen stündchen im wald. Läuft halt auf nightrides raus zur zeit.... Aber ich muss dringend Fotos machen üben. Die heute sind so lala, find ich zumindest..Ich stell sie trotzdem rein
> 
> 
> Aufm Stuhl...war aber westnlich dunkler?!
> ...



Übe fleißig 










Mh, bin noch nciht wirklich glüklich, aber egal....übung macht den meister  Das mit dem fahren bei nacht klappt von anfang an perfekt auf den düsteren trails


----------



## Neo_78 (21. November 2009)

Tolle Bilder hier muß ich schon sagen. Gott sei dank bin ich auch seit langem mal wieder auf meinem Würfel unterwegs gewesen. Hier ein paar Bilder von heute. 





Ein paar Übungen die paar Felsen zu erklimmen




so sieht es hier ohne Laub aus. Schlechte Qualität weil das Foto mit dem Handy gemacht wurde.




Von unten Fotografiert sieht es doch gleich anders aus ohne Laub.




hier ein glücklicher und stolzer Besitzer meines Alten Würfel´s. Einmal gefahren und seither Spaß am Biken 
Und hier noch der Berni mit seinem Acid




Grüße an alle!!


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. November 2009)

*super bilder  so schlecht war das wetter wirklich nicht...*


----------



## SingleLight (21. November 2009)

Heute erste Ausfahrt, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fährt sich schon ganz gut. Beim alten Bike war der Rahmen mir zu schwer, da ich günstig an diesen gekommen bin, fahr ich nun auch ein Würfel Ach so, der Rahmen wiegt bei 22" nur 1455g, habe ich mich sehr drüber gewundert, habe mit mehr gerechnet.





Gruß
Christian


----------



## m.rr (21. November 2009)

Ja, schöne Bilder gibts hier, aber obacht 
Im Sommer hab ichs mit dem Fotografieren mal etwas übertrieben und bin beim produzieren von solchen Bildern,




(Große Fanesalm) 

bergab  auf die Schnauze gedonnert!
Das letzte Bild meiner Kamera unmittelbar vor ihrem Ende, sieht man hier



(sieht da recht harmlos aus  , da war aber ne Stufe, und mit einer Hand am Lenker...  )
Bin dann den Alpencross mit einigem "Aua" zu Ende gefahren.
Seitdem fuchtel ich net mehr so viel mit der Kamera rum 
Kleiner Schwank  also: weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (21. November 2009)

Mh, beim fahren fotografier ich meist auch nich


----------



## m.rr (21. November 2009)

is auch besser so


----------



## Organspänder (21. November 2009)

Heute mal einen Putztag eingelegt ,der Würfel hatte es mal nötig.



Bei mir heute auch nach 8 Wochen nixputzen hat sich gelohnt 



schönen Sonntag


----------



## idworker (22. November 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Haste recht heute morgens  super,aber hier in Hattingen ab mittags komplett bewölkt.Haste glück am Silbersee scheint öfters die Sonne.



sorry , wohne auch am silbersee, aber bei uns war es gestern (und heute) super neblig und von sonne keine spur......


----------



## m.rr (22. November 2009)

Paparazzi! 




Sorry für die miese Qualität


----------



## pero38 (22. November 2009)

Kleine Updates an meinem AMS 125 R1<br>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (22. November 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Heute erste Ausfahrt, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fährt sich schon ganz gut. Beim alten Bike war der Rahmen mir zu schwer, da ich günstig an diesen gekommen bin, fahr ich nun auch ein Würfel Ach so, der Rahmen wiegt bei 22" nur 1455g, habe ich mich sehr drüber gewundert, habe mit mehr gerechnet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehr schick. was wiegt denn das komplette bike?


----------



## pinocchi0 (22. November 2009)

nach 4 wochen ohne bike, wegen mein aufgerissenen beines  und nochmal 2 wochen wartezeit seitens cube wegen mein neuen laufradsatzes. heute ne kleine 20km tour gemacht. eigentlich ist es ja hier nur flach, doch irgendwie haben sie hier ne müllkippe umgebaut ^^





















und nach hause, wird schon kalt *zitter* =)


----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2009)

Sehr schön aber kann das sein das ihr die Bikes nur im Wohnzimmer stehen habt...die sehen alle so sauber aus und haben gar keine Kratzer.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2009)

Die meisten, ja! Aber meins definititv nicht!


----------



## pinocchi0 (22. November 2009)

nene, meins sicher nicht, ich hab schon black bewusst ausgewählt 
die laufräder sind ja nagelneu, dazu ne neue kasette und kette, deshalb sieht es noch so "frisch" aus. hab leider am steuerrohr vorn, am schaltauge und an der strebe schon ziemliche kratzer die bis aufs alu gehen. steinschlag sei dank....

kein vergleich zu den xmb sunringle satz. der dt swiss nun, auch wenn er anscheind nicht zu 100% dt swiss ist, ist wesentlich stabilier und laufruhiger auch mit nur 28 speichen anstatt 32. und es klackert nun so schön laut 

ps: hmm entweder ist es mir noch nie aufgefallen oder ich bin xxx. an der neuen kasette haben die drei kleinsten ritzel wesentlich "mehr" abstand zueinander als die großen. man sieht eine blanke fläche. ist mir sonst nie aufgefallen. :O neu/alte xt kasette? hab es beim händler direkt tauschen lassen, als der neue lfs kam, da das kleinste schon hinüber war.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2009)

....wir pflegen uns´re lieblinge halt gut !!!!! jeder kratzer wird gleich verarztet !


----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> kein vergleich zu den xmb sunringle satz. der dt swiss nun, auch wenn er anscheind nicht zu 100% dt swiss ist, ist wesentlich stabilier und laufruhiger auch mit nur 28 speichen anstatt 32. und es klackert nun so schön laut


Meine Fulcrum´s haben auch einen geilen Sound.


----------



## m.rr (22. November 2009)

meins muss auch bei Schietwetter nach Draußen 





das endet dann so


----------



## FWck (22. November 2009)

So fühlt sich ein Stereo doch erst richtig wohl  

Ich beneide dich immer wieder: Mit dem Stereo auf 'meinen' Strecken  Im Moment erst mal nur ein Traum


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2009)

Nochmal eins von meinen gestrigen Versuchen





Das rauschen kommt von dem zu hohen ISO....naja, nächstes mal mach ich den fehler nimmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (22. November 2009)

Wie riesig das Stereo in 22" auf Bildern wirkt  erschrecke mich jedes mal wenn ich Fotos davon seh.


----------



## j.wayne (22. November 2009)

Mich hats Heute auch mal wieder ins Gelände getrieben. Auch wenn ich nur mein Auto vom gestrigen Saufgelage abgeholt hab.


----------



## beuze1 (22. November 2009)

*ich war heute mal im Badischen..
feine Sache..
*







*beeindruckende trail dichte*




























*Stärkung für den langen aufstieg zum...




Schloss*







*
für "unserer Dreck-Liebhaber"..




jetzt aber schnell nach Hause..*





schöne 55km harte 1350hm...


----------



## Ryo (22. November 2009)

Wo genau warstn unterwegs? Und waruuuum bei den Badensern und nich bei den Schwaben?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2009)

jaja, in Baden ists halt doch am schönsten  Komm mal nach Heidelberg, hier gibts auch viele trails


----------



## RaptorTP (22. November 2009)

@ m.rr

Feldberg kenn ich 

bei uns was es noch bissi grüner 

Gruß


----------



## FWck (22. November 2009)

Hier auch 




Und hier zwar noch grün, aber schon diesig 





Mfg
Fabian


----------



## derAndre (22. November 2009)

Mein Stahlross (passt nicht wird ist ja eher ein Aluross) nach der ersten Abfahrt des Tages:


----------



## m.rr (22. November 2009)

@FWck & RaptorTP:
 wir haben alle die gleiche Bank auf den Bildern, 
is halt ein top Revier 

Grüße
m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. November 2009)

...vom feldberg hätt´ich auch genug bilder , ABER : ...ohne cube - mit giant , focus oder nicolai .... und die wollt ihr ja sicher net seh´n ....


----------



## Hemme (22. November 2009)

Hier mal das Stereo in Action. Hat gestern ein netter mitbiker (ezkimo) von mir geschossen:


----------



## Cube-Lady (23. November 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Cubes* 


Wie riesig das Stereo in 22" auf Bildern wirkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 erschrecke mich jedes mal wenn ich Fotos davon seh.

Sieht ja mal sehr sehr schick aus, schon mal überlegt dein Ritzelpaket auszutauschen gegen das eine von SRAM??? (wegen der roten Eloxierung??)


----------



## zeKai (23. November 2009)

Na, deswegen das ritzel auszutauschen seh ich ned ein. Was noch in rot kommt sind spacer und ggf. ein paar schrauben und nen weißer lenker aber das hat zeit. 

Will auch noch die spider der Bremsscheiben lieber in weiß statt in dem gammel magura rot. Müsste man aber selber lackieren.


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2009)

*wie, keine Bilder heute..
was ist denn los, am Wetter kanns doch nicht liegen..*

*ich konnte mich heute auch nicht so recht entscheiden..




was nehm ich denn heut..*


----------



## barbarissima (23. November 2009)

> *wie, keine Bilder heute..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Am Wetter nicht, aber möglicherweise sind die Digicams kaputt  oder die Räder dreckig  oder alle Cubefahrer faul  oder die Trikots sind in der Wäsche  oder alle Biker im Eiscafé  oder alle hängen faul in der Sonne rum  oder SIE hat zugeschlagen :*

*

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. November 2009)

jaja die Schweinegrippe Nänä....weiß gar nich was ihr wollt? heute war absolutes scheißwetter. - bei uns - Außerdem hatte ich lange schule, muss lenren, und hab heute frei, weil ich die letzten 6 tage fahren war 
Man Man Beutze, hast du zeit


----------



## idworker (23. November 2009)

jaja, der liebe beuze.....habe gestern 1400hm gemacht und war heute per bike im Geschäft. Muss jetzt echt mal eine neue Cam holen, sonst wird es mit den pic's nix mehr.
Das neue Jahr rückt näher und die TransAlp auch...


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. November 2009)

Das neue Jahr und Weihnachten Also, sollte doch was werden mit der cam
Mit dem fahrrad zur schule is standart, aber bilder davon halt ich für überbewertet


----------



## idworker (23. November 2009)

wir könnten ja ein Brüderchentreffen organisieren....ich hab das STEREO in milky orange...


----------



## xerto (23. November 2009)

Schweinegrippe auf hessisch? 













































"Wutzeschnuppe"


----------



## beuze1 (23. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Man Man Beutze, hast du zeit



*jeden tag 24 Std.
und wenn das nicht reicht nehm ich die Nacht auch noch dazu..

*


----------



## m.rr (23. November 2009)

Wutzeschnubbe  

hier komme ja immer mehr Hesse zum Vorschein 

@Andi 3001: wie weit hast Du's zur Schule?

Grüße
m.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. November 2009)

Nich weit......hin zurück 7,8km-.-....Da ich in der mittagspause oder wegen sonstwas als noch heimfahr hab ich die stecke an manchen tagen dopelt oder dreifach
Also pro Woche insgesammt zw. 40-50km....nich viel. Mein Bike grigt mehr


----------



## beuze1 (24. November 2009)

*Nee ne, also bei dem Wetter laß sogar ich beide stehen..





da war der Sonntag schon freundlicher..*


----------



## biker1967 (24. November 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Schweinegrippe auf hessisch?
> 
> 
> "Wutzeschnuppe"



Ist schon ein Ringelschwänzchen zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkie1199 (24. November 2009)

das ist mein CUBE


----------



## rockshox12 (24. November 2009)

schickes Bike, bis auf die Bremsen....


----------



## barbarissima (24. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Nee ne, also bei dem Wetter laß sogar ich beide stehen..*


 
*Ja ja, die Schönwetterfahrer, .....* *Schon mal was von Regenklamotten gehört?*


----------



## idworker (24. November 2009)

hamr ien hoirna besseres Wetter?


----------



## barbarissima (24. November 2009)

En Hoane schiffts wie d´Sau  Abr s hat koin Nebl


----------



## Rock shox 1 (24. November 2009)

servus miteinander...

hab mal ne frage...
welche kurbel würdet ihr eher nehmen:
ne 2010er deore oder eher ne LX von 2008??
preis is bei beiden der gleiche, nur die LX is über 100g leichter...

so hier noch ein älteres foto vom bike:


 


gruß alex


----------



## Dämon__ (24. November 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du willst, wenn es dir um das Gewicht geht nimm die LX wenn es dir um die Optik geht dann die Deore.
Wie sieht es den mit einer SLX aus?
Da hast du eine leichte Kurbel und sparst Gewicht.


----------



## wildkater (24. November 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da hast du eine leichte Kurbel und sparst Gewicht.


Du meinst: "...optisch schöne Kurbel und sparst Gewicht??"c


----------



## Dämon__ (24. November 2009)

öhm....klar
war mit den Gedanken noch wo anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonrider (24. November 2009)

Schönen Guten Abend,
hier ein paar Bilder von meinem bescheidenen Würfel und seinem Auslauf.....





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dragonrider (24. November 2009)

Ja nee is klar so wirds wohl besser.......


----------



## lolo-bike (25. November 2009)

sieht nach schwarzwald aus, wo warst du unterwegs?


----------



## dragonrider (25. November 2009)

lolo-bike schrieb:


> sieht nach schwarzwald aus, wo warst du unterwegs?


Moin,
die Bilder sind teilweise noch vom Sommer und ner Tour vom letzten Samstag. Unterwegs waren wir da von Steinbach aus auf den Hochkopf und zurück insges. 55km und ca 1100hm bei tollem Wetter!


----------



## m.rr (25. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mit dem fahrrad zur schule is standart, aber bilder davon halt ich für überbewertet


 
So, das hier is so leicht off topic, aber in der "Sauren Gurken Zeit" ist das vielleicht erlaubt . Ich dachte mir, nimm doch mal ne Kamera mit auf den Weg zur Arbeit. Dabei ist das hier rausgekommen. Is leider kein Cube drauf  , ich mach es auch nicht wieder, versprochen. 





















 Michael


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2009)

DER Weg zur arbeit hat ja wenigstens noch was - meiner aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2009)

Da hab ich bestimmt auch noch welche im Angebot 
Frankfurt @ night













und hier passend zum Fred ein Cube in den Bergen





so genug gespammt


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2009)

Btw. : Da seht ihr mal, wie schwer es is im duklen (bei euch wars ja sogar "nur" dämmerung) fotos zu machen!


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2009)

nee Morgens nach durchzechter Nacht


----------



## m.rr (25. November 2009)

stimmt, das is eindeutig ein Sonnenaufgang


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2009)

Ähm, ja und? Dämmerung is morgens und abends?! Und dunkel ises auch morgens (früh) und abends (spät)?! Ich bin mir keinem Fehler bewusst


----------



## m.rr (25. November 2009)

morgens und nach durchzechter Nacht is es halt noch schwerer die Kamera grade zu halten


----------



## m.rr (25. November 2009)

Aber im Ernst, klar is es schwierig, in der Dämmerung schöne Bilder zu machen. Wenn man was gescheites machen will, braucht man schon e bisi Ausrüstung. Ich hab da ja auch nur mit ner Billigkamera fotografiert und die wo draufgelegt..


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2009)

Klar, aber dämmerung geht ja nur, aber nachts....Boah, also ich üb fleißig, aber is echt schwer! immerhin weiß ich theoretisch die richtigen einstellungen, usw...
Aber auch mit ner gescheiten cam ises nich eeinfach - da brauchst du zich einstellungen, weil diie automatik im dunkelm goa nix bringt...


----------



## HILLKILLER (25. November 2009)

Muss euch auch leider leider ein "Fremdgefahren" Foto von Heute zeigen 







Da das Cube in der Winterumbauphase ist (wenn ich mal Zeit finde da was dran zu machen). Stichworte dabei sind: LRS, Bremse, Gabel.


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2009)

m.rr schrieb:


> morgens und nach durchzechter Nacht is es halt noch schwerer die Kamera grade zu halten



Nicht nur die Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Wüfelfreunde,

nachdem ich Gabel und Dämpfer selbst gewartet habe (Dichtungen und Öl - keinen Bock ewig zu warten) war auch noch das hier fällig (nachdem ich den Bolzen rausbekommen habe - ein Hammer mit nem 1kg Klöppel war nötig):





alles ausgebaut:




wie bei Beuze: Das rechte Lager war völlig hinüber und hatte Spiel - kein Wunder, war auch nur noch eine Kugel vorhanden. 







Alt gegen Neu:




einbauen:




und fertig:




Morgen wird es dann wieder auf Tour gehen.


----------



## kube (26. November 2009)

Das Tretlagerrohr sieht aber schon gut ausgelutscht aus, ist das normal? Nach wieviel km hast Du das Lager gewechselt weil meins fängt auch schon an zu knarzen an.
 Ich sehe gerade das ist garnicht das tretlager oder?


----------



## Adamski01 (26. November 2009)

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung wo der Rest der Kugeln verschwunden ist?! Hat der Rest des Lagers etwa wie eine Mühle funktioniert und die Kugeln wurden durch das HinUndHer zermalmt?!


----------



## beuze1 (26. November 2009)

Adamski01 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung wo der Rest der Kugeln verschwunden ist?!



*brauchst Du welche..
ich hätte da noch 3 oder 4..*




*mehr dazu..*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6544474&postcount=13515

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6548111&postcount=13545


----------



## xerto (26. November 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Ringelschwänzchen zu sehen?



Ähm naja.... ich weiss nicht so recht wie ...vorher   oder so ..


Kann man sich gut am Rahmen festhalten. ....


Oder ne Weinflasche öffnen oder so....


----------



## linkespurfahrer (26. November 2009)

kube schrieb:


> Das Tretlagerrohr sieht aber schon gut ausgelutscht aus, ist das normal? Nach wieviel km hast Du das Lager gewechselt weil meins fängt auch schon an zu knarzen an.
> Ich sehe gerade das ist garnicht das tretlager oder?



Genau! Das ist das Lager/Rohr für das Hauptschwingenlager, also hinter dem Tretlagerrohr. Ich bin kurz vor 8000km und es ist der erste Wechsel. Jedoch vermute ich, dass das rechte Lager schon ne ganze Weile defekt war, der Hinterbau fühlte sich in letzter Zeit beim Treten im hohen Gang etwas schwammig an. Letztendlich hatte die Schwinge bis zu den Ausfallenden ca. 3mm Spiel. Merkwürdig finde ich, dass die Lager fürs Horst-Link noch laufen...

nimm, wo es geht, hochwertige Lager!


Ich habe übrigens schon überlegt, ob man den Abstandshalter nicht ein wenig kürzt, sodass zwei Lager pro Seite reinpassen, aber der Bolzen macht da wohl nicht mit...


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2009)

kube schrieb:


> Das Tretlagerrohr sieht aber schon gut ausgelutscht aus, ist das normal? Nach wieviel km hast Du das Lager gewechselt weil meins fängt auch schon an zu knarzen an.
> Ich sehe gerade das ist garnicht das tretlager oder?


 
Schwingenlager


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. November 2009)

Aha, ich war also nur der Anfang einer invasion
Da haben sie das hauptlager beim stereo besser gemacht. Da sin zwei große Nadellager drin, die sehen nicht so schlimm aus wie eure
Naja, die Fullymisere


----------



## Dämon__ (26. November 2009)

Heute waren wir mal mit den Kids zum Nightride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (27. November 2009)

So Studium läuft wieder und man kommt zu nixmehr  Gestern einfach mal spontan abgehauen und aufs Bike gehockt...das Wetter hat mich einfach gezwungen Leider nur ein "iBild" die Digicam war leider anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2009)

Für Schweizfahrer 

Online ToPo Schweiz

gefunden hier


----------



## linkespurfahrer (27. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aha, ich war also nur der Anfang einer invasion
> Da haben sie das hauptlager beim stereo besser gemacht. Da sin zwei große Nadellager drin, die sehen nicht so schlimm aus wie eure
> Naja, die Fullymisere



So lange man die Lager selbst relativ kostengünstig (in nicht ganz so kurzen Abständen) wechseln kann, habe ich kein Problem damit. Ich wusste schon, worauf ich mich beim Fully einlasse. Plattform Stufe 2 fährt es sich im Prinzip wie ein Hardtail, aber wenns federn soll, federts.

Neue Bilder möchte ich Euch auch nicht vorenthalten. 










4 Stunden und 99km ausgiebige Testfahrt bei Wind und Wetter. Es funktioniert alles so wie es soll. Die Gabel mit 10W Öl sogar besser als vorher.


----------



## beuze1 (27. November 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> einfach mal spontan abgehauen und aufs Bike gehockt...



*ja das ist ne Klasse Idee..
Wetter war ja nicht so toll heute...




machte aber trotzdem Laune..








was für ***********(ist doch wahr) machen den so was..




Herzlicher Empfang nach 35km 620hm vom dicken Boris..






*


----------



## barbarissima (27. November 2009)

Ganz feine Bilder habt ihr da mal wieder produziert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich muss auch dringend mal wieder die Digicam einpacken


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2009)

Nachher wren es wieder die Mountain Bike Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (27. November 2009)

Hallo,
war heute auch mal spontan auf einer kleinen Tour unterwegs. 
Dieses mal alleine. 
Hier 2 Bilder von heute. Bin dabei auch einen richtig schönen Trail gefahren den mir jemand mal gesagt hatte. Lässt sich super fahren!! Top Empfehlung von dem guten! 














Grüße an alle!!


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. November 2009)

Sooo, hier kommt mein neues "Projekt" (wie ich diese Wort hasse). Nee, Quatsch ich bau mir nur einfach ein neues Radl auf.

Das fette Grobe für den fetten Groben 











Ich hoffe es gefällt......


----------



## MilkyWayne (27. November 2009)

an sich nett, aber viel is ja noch nicht dran ^^

bin aber schon gespannt


----------



## trek 6500 (27. November 2009)

ja, der frizz gefällt !!! viel spass damit !!!k.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. November 2009)

Ja nun, die Ausstattung wird von meinem Sting übernommen, bis auf die LR, die Gabel, und Rahmen natürlich. D.h. das wird eines der wenigen Fritzz mit 970er XTR.


*Ach ja, wer Interesse an einem Sting Team Line Rahmen 2008 mit XTR Umwerfer, einer Rock Shox Reba World Cup Carbon oder an einem Mavic Crossmax SLR hat, bitte bei mir melden!!!*
Wie die Teile ausschauen, könnt ihr in meiner Galerie sehen.

Schöne Fotos von den Teilen werd ich demnächst noch nachreichen!!!


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. November 2009)

hier ma mein 09er cube LTD race


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. November 2009)

schei*e!!!
wie geht des mit den bildern??? *dummfrag*


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. November 2009)

Fotoalbum - Hochladen - Album aussuchen - bild aussuchen -  warten - drauf gehene - BB Codes einblenden - Den für "groß" kopieren - hier eifügen - tadaaa


----------



## zeKai (27. November 2009)

Hab nichts gesagt


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. November 2009)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> hier ma mein 09er cube LTD race




Machs wie Andi das vorschlägt!!!

Von deiner FP wirst du hier schlecht was verlinken können, wie sollen wir das sehen, wenn du offline bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (28. November 2009)

*mal wieder ein altes Foto gefunden*


----------



## idworker (28. November 2009)

so war heute auch unterwegs, sry, bin heute mal fremdgegangen....ich hoffe Ihr vegebt mir....


----------



## barbarissima (28. November 2009)

Ausnahmsweise  
Das muss aber ein dunkler Wald gewesen sein, wenn du da tagsüber schon mit Lampe fahren musst


----------



## rockshox12 (28. November 2009)

Von heute  ganz schöner Wind draußen


----------



## beuze1 (28. November 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise
> Das muss aber ein dunkler Wald gewesen sein, wenn du da tagsüber schon mit Lampe fahren musst



*allerdings, ich brauche immer noch die Sonnenbrille..*

*leider sind die verschneiten Alpen im Hintergrund nicht zu sehen..




zur immerschönen Argen




kilometerlange Trails




mehr Herbst als Winter




der Mond ist Aufgegangen




am Stahlblauem Himmel




Sonnenuntergang mit Blick zum Säntis..


*


*das kann ja Morgen nur gut werden..*(auf dem Höchsten)


----------



## m.rr (28. November 2009)

Heute war hier ein ordentliches S*****wetter,  bäää...









der Feldberg musste trotzdem sein 








zum Glück gibt's oben ne Umkleidekabine , die hier von den Kollegen Downhillern als Werkstatt missbraucht wird 






Grüße,
Michael


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. November 2009)

m.rr schrieb:


> Heute war hier ein ordentliches S*****wetter,  bäää...


@Michael: Nur die Harten komm`in Garten!

Man-O-Man habt Ihr da wieder tolle Bilder. Allen voran die Bilderpolizei und m.rr  Es motiviert mich immer wieder mich aufs Bike zu schwingen um selbst was nachreichen zu können... 

Bei uns in der Lausitz war Sonnenschein mit Wolken angesagt. Und seeeeeehhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrr viel Wind. Plane meine Fahrten schon so, dass ich erst mal gegen den Wind fahre und am Ende mit dem Wind. 

Hier zwei Bilder. Aufgenommen am Bismarckturm in Burg (Spreewald):



Nahaufnahme:


 

Irgendwas um die 103km in 4 Stunden. Den langersehnten Regen gab es jetzt am Abend.


----------



## beuze1 (28. November 2009)

stell Dein Cube mal in den Bogen oben am Bismarckturm..
mit dem Blauen Himmel müßte das ein tolles Bildchen werden..







> Es motiviert mich immer wieder mich aufs Bike zu schwingen


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2009)

Hi Leute,
weiÃ jemand, wo es einen STING-ALU-Rahmen fÃ¼r ~350â¬ gibt mit DÃ¤mpfer? Am besten in Schwarz. Ich mÃ¶chte spÃ¤testens im Sommer 2010 auf einen neuen Rahmen umsteigen, jedoch fahre ich selber nicht die leichtesten Komponenten, weshalb mir das hÃ¶here Gewicht zu einem neuen bzw. einem Carbonrahmen egal ist. Ich brÃ¤uchte ein Bike mit ca. 585-595mm Oberrohr waagerecht (aktuelles HT hat 590er Oberrohr waagerecht).

WeiÃ da jmd was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. November 2009)

Nur ein bisschen Spaß im Wald von gestern...
Heute war ne größere Tour, die sehr schön war. leider hab ich mir bissl leiste gezerrt oder so. Naja, wird hoff ich....


----------



## linkespurfahrer (28. November 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> stell Dein Cube mal in den Bogen oben am Bismarckturm..
> mit dem Blauen Himmel mÃ¼Ãte das ein tolles Bildchen werden..



Auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen... 



Groudon schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> weiÃ jemand, wo es einen STING-ALU-Rahmen fÃ¼r ~350â¬ gibt mit DÃ¤mpfer? Am besten in Schwarz. Ich mÃ¶chte spÃ¤testens im Sommer 2010 auf einen neuen Rahmen umsteigen, jedoch fahre ich selber nicht die leichtesten Komponenten, weshalb mir das hÃ¶here Gewicht zu einem neuen bzw. einem Carbonrahmen egal ist. Ich brÃ¤uchte ein Bike mit ca. 585-595mm Oberrohr waagerecht (aktuelles HT hat 590er Oberrohr waagerecht).
> 
> WeiÃ da jmd was???



Zwar ohne DÃ¤mpfer, aber siehe selbst:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a21576/sting-rahmen-schwarz-o-daempfer.html

Mit DÃ¤mpfer liegst Du bei neuen Cube Rahmen vergangener JahrgÃ¤nge immer so bei 550â¬-700â¬

Ein etwas lÃ¤ngeres Oberrohr kann man mit ner geraden SattelstÃ¼tze und/oder nem kÃ¼rzen Vorbau ausgleichen.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. November 2009)

Schöne Pics, bei uns hat des den ganzen Tag nur gepisst.
@Groudon hast wohl die 1 vorne vergessen.


----------



## Groudon (28. November 2009)

Bei H&S hab ich schon gesehen, aber ich will keine falsche Rahmegröße kaufen.  

Ich würde ja sogar einen gebrauchten STING nehmen, da ich ihn eh gerne umpulvern lassen würde. (Hauptrahmen schwarz + hinterbaugrün) Daher würden mich Kratzer auch nicht stören. Jeglich beulen oder sowas. Aber hier scheint jeder sein STING zu lieben. -.-


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. November 2009)

Das ist keine bikebörse! Bilder!


----------



## rene1973 (28. November 2009)

beuze1: so schauen die Alpen von der nähe aus mit dem Schnee





der weg noch ohne Schnee





kurz danach mit Schnee (bei ca. 1300hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (28. November 2009)

@ Rene: sag mal kann es sein, dass du heute auch auf der Weißfluh bzw. aufm Kobel warst? Die Umgebung (und den Schnee ) kenn ich doch....


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. November 2009)

*oder so...*


----------



## rene1973 (29. November 2009)

cmg20: ja, das ist die gegend und war gestern (samstag)

Das schöne Wetter muss man ja einfach nur ausnützen und im Schnee fahren, wenn er so griffig ist macht richtig Spass.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. November 2009)

Mal eine kurze Frage an alle die in den Alpen wohnen: kann man Ende März schon wieder biken, z.b. nördliches Karwendel? Muss nicht in extreme Höhen raufgehen aber ca. bis 1800. Ansonsten schöne Bilder, weiter so 

NaitsirhC


----------



## cmg20 (29. November 2009)

@ rene: dacht ichs mir doch . Da bin ich gestern nämlich auch gefahren. Allerdings bin ich wohl aus der anderen Richtung (Kehlegg) gekommen. Und ja, Schnee fahren macht bestimmt viel Spaß. Aber nicht mit den Schwalbe Racing Ralphs . Ich habs schon gemerkt, ich muss mir dringend andere Reifen kaufen.

@ NaitsirhC: Ähm, ich glaube das wird schwierig, Ende März kann man hier in diesen Höhenlagen in aller Regel noch wunderbar Schi fahren.... es sei denn, dieser "Winter" geht so weiter wie bisher. Dann hast du gute Chancen.


----------



## beuze1 (29. November 2009)

*total daneben, aber als Bilderpolizei kann ich mal ein Auge zudrücken..*


*heute auf Tour..
endlich mal ne Kneipe mit klarer ansage..
*




*jedem seinen Platz..*





@ NaitsirhC:* Nein*


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2009)

...auch Schmuckstücke werden mal dreckig (verzeiht mir das in der Mitte)  













Father and Son...





Grüße

M.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. November 2009)

Hmmm, schade schade, dann vll Skifahren statt biken, mal schauen, noch ist ja nicht aller Tage abend (ich drück jedenfalls die Daumen für einen warmen Winter )

Bild gibt's auch noch:




Schönen Sonntag allen noch

NaitsirhC


----------



## Dämon__ (29. November 2009)

*Die Trails sind im Moment richtig matschig, bei uns Regnet es seit Tagen.
Bin auf der Heimfahrt richtig schön gewaschen worden.*









*Wo ist das Cube*


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2009)

Ja was ist denn hierlos?
Seid wohl alle, genauso wie ich bei so Wetter und mangelnder Zeit nicht biiken gewesen?!





Soooommmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

